# Chuckers paradise......



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

crosses you have made,or things you want to make.....
I'll start with a few...of the things I work..

And mad respect,to the folks that have grown these..

Yoga flame (fire alien kush x plat.bubba/jo og)

Candy grape og(Candydrop x stomper og)

Antidote kush(rp's og x force og)
 

Dessert breath (cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart )


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2015)

Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)





2nd place indoor cup winner........mad respect to the folks,that have grown these...

Honeybee(plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og)



Honeystomper (bright moments X honeybee f3) pheno hunted by @BobBitchen


----------



## coppershot (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks fooking great!! I cant actually say one in particular looks any better than the others cause they all look amazing!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 28, 2015)

Very very nice. My goodness. All of them are just absolutely gorgeous. 

You got me looking at this Bokashi stuff


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 28, 2015)

Honeybee is really nice love those colors!


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Mar 28, 2015)

That YogaFlame looks so dank @genuity


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 28, 2015)

proper nug porn .


----------



## 2004play (Mar 28, 2015)

That honeybee looks good
I'll take a 10 pack please


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 28, 2015)

Was lucky enough to get 2 fems from two Fireball freebies. Mad respect back at ya.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 28, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-107#post-11433291

My Fireballs as of last Monday probably another Edit: (HAHAHAHA STONED) week and a half left.

edit: linked to post of pictures don't want to slow the thread down.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

Can't see any of your pics Mr.Head! Not sure if it is just my computer though, I am on a chromebooker. 

@genuity all of those look really beautiful, some nice colors and trichs!


----------



## Doobius1 (Mar 28, 2015)

I can see them but they take a while to load up. Nice job Mr H!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2015)

Your crosses look great mate!

Sin city's buddha's dream (male) x 3 different critical sensi star females. The Rigel, or critical dream star. 

Just seedlings but I got a pile of these beans left to run as well. Going to transplant on coco tomorrow, less work and don't have to worry about water temperature either.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...


Fuckin nice dude! Good job


----------



## danky supreme (Mar 29, 2015)

...Sativied after he reads this thread


----------



## v.s one (Mar 29, 2015)

Big things have small beginnings Fire alien kush male. Gonna hit bubba, goji og, headband , daybreaker corleone kush, and maybe bio d. Those crosses you made rock genuity


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your crosses look great mate!
> 
> Sin city's buddha's dream (male) x 3 different critical sensi star females. The Rigel, or critical dream star.
> 
> Just seedlings but I got a pile of these beans left to run as well. Going to transplant on coco tomorrow, less work and don't have to worry about water temperature either.View attachment 3383082


The Rigel 

Hell yeah



v.s one said:


> Big things have small beginnings Fire alien kush male. Gonna hit bubba, goji og, headband , daybreaker corleone kush, and maybe bio d. Those crosses you made rock genuity


These sound like they will blend well....and that male,oh that male.


----------



## danky supreme (Mar 29, 2015)

JonesBerry (Plush Berry X Casey Jones). Has the most amazing Sativa high I have ever experienced, its like getting high again for the first time. All in the head and PURE euphoria/giggles. Live plant shots are at our dispensary grow but the dried bud shot is mine.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

I totally recognize the very first pic on this thread!!!

I bet I can tell you who grew that dank Yoga Flame


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> I totally recognize the very first pic on this thread!!!
> 
> I bet I can tell you who grew that dank Yoga Flame


Mmmmmmm

@giggles26 aka Phenohunt yoda


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> @giggles26 aka Phenohunt yoda


Haha it's so fun though! Oh lord this fireball pheno hunt is so ridiculous bro!


----------



## amgprb (Mar 29, 2015)

@danky supreme man thats crazy! I have a cross that looks way too damn similar! 

 


 

The pics do no justice! The amount of front was out of this world and the taste/smell cant be decribed.... Mmmmm delicious!

Cherry Bomb x Plushberry


----------



## amgprb (Mar 29, 2015)

This strain has major potential. Out of the females I ran, this is the one im keeping around to be my breeding stock. Super long trichs, longest i have ever seen. She has the most offensive smell. It truely is sickening!!! Mid flower My house began to smell like sewage. I couldnt figure out what was causing it. It was her, charcoal filter was NO help! She wreaks like fied onions and peppers up close, but from a distance sewage. While curing, the smell was still strong as ever, sample nugs almost made u sick while breaking apart. Then around week 5 of the cure i pulled a nug, as I began breaking it up all I could smell was sweet grapes, almost candy like. WTF!!!!!





 

Mom: Purple Kush
Dad: (Lost Coast OG x GDP) x Desert Diesel F2


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

All this fire is making me want to start some accidental beans and see what I find in them  Pretty sure they are Tranquil Elephantizer Remix, either it polinated itself which is unlikely or it's a Grape Stomper OG cross. Should be able to tell pretty easy what's what.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Tranquil grapes.....


Sounds like it be nice


----------



## Blazin Purps (Mar 30, 2015)

Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies






Amnesia Cookies (Amnesia Haze x Forum) X SinMint Cookies











Orange Tiger (Agent Orange x Golden Tiger) This Pheno found and grown by @AZChronic420 on Instagram


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> @danky supreme man thats crazy! I have a cross that looks way too damn similar! View attachment 3383920
> 
> View attachment 3383921
> 
> ...


Sweet! That's a making me hungry bud. No need for trimming, just throw that shit in a bowl. Its all good!


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2015)

Frosty goodness....


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Shish99
 
Soon to get hit with some banana puff pollen.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 1, 2015)

Just started some fms c99 x ceres fruity thai, and mtg cherry bomb x c99. just doing a stem rub on the 99 x fruity thai makes you wany to eat the plant, while the cherry bomb 99 cross smells like rubbery fruit.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Just started some fms c99 x ceres fruity thai, and mtg cherry bomb x c99. just doing a stem rub on the 99 x fruity thai makes you wany to eat the plant, while the cherry bomb 99 cross smells like rubbery fruit.


That's what I'm talking about.....99 x fruity thai mmmmmm


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

Gonna use a Chem 3 x 88g13/hp dad on these females:

Chernobyl
GSC
Platinum Delights
Silverback Jack
Chem 3 x 88g13/hp

First time breeding but I think I found a good male  I should've known @genuity started this thread. He has great eye for breeding. Keep trying to tell him he needs to put some beans out for sale. Sell some of them crosses over at GP


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

Yoga flame and Honeybee ftw!!

I like me some 9 inch colas!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 1, 2015)

I really wish I could of made that Goji x grapestomper..

Two glistening specimens.


----------



## amgprb (Apr 1, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yoga flame and Honeybee ftw!!
> 
> I like me some 9 inch colas!


I salvate everytime i look at that honeybee! Looks delicious


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Did someone say honeybee....


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

Mmmmmm...royal jelly


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Did someone say honeybee....
> View attachment 3386228 View attachment 3386229 View attachment 3386230 View attachment 3386232 View attachment 3386233 View attachment 3386235


Makes me jump for joy that I will be able to grow this one soon. You killed it bro. My mouth is literally watering from the frosty goodness coming from her!!!


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmm...royal jelly


No this is royal jelly 
 


akhiymjames said:


> Makes me jump for joy that I will be able to grow this one soon. You killed it bro. My mouth is literally watering from the frosty goodness coming from her!!!


Ya, I've really enjoyed her and thanks dude! if ya think I killed those wait until you see my new round of girls  No honeybee this round but I've got some other all star players


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2015)

I see that funny purp one is still in the seeds,had one just like that in the f1s
What's the smoke like on that on for you?

I did not dig that super purp one,I wonder what see leans towards..


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

genuity said:


> I see that funny purp one is still in the seeds,had one just like that in the f1s
> What's the smoke like on that on for you?
> 
> I did not dig that super purp one,I wonder what see leans towards..


She smelled and tasted like straight grape kool aide. Every bit of purple was in this one. 

But I lost her in the great clone crash of 2015 lol. Fucking cat took out a whole tray of 72 clones!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 1, 2015)

2 of 3 of my mystery seeds have cracked open putting them in solo's tonight.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> She smelled and tasted like straight grape kool aide. Every bit of purple was in this one.
> 
> But I lost her in the great clone crash of 2015 lol. Fucking cat took out a whole tray of 72 clones!


Was that super purple one good smoke? Seems like a lot of purple strains lack potency but that girl is super frosty so I'm sure she's different


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Was that super purple one good smoke? Seems like a lot of purple strains lack potency but that girl is super frosty so I'm sure she's different


Yea she was really, really good smoke, but I lost her. Oh well plenty more dank to find


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

Help me decide what to pop next...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Help me decide what to pop next...
> View attachment 3386347


FooDog or the Afgooey cross


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 1, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> FooDog or the Afgooey cross


Both Loompa's are already selected  Guess I should of said that lol. Those are top on my list, That GD 99 is Grand Daddy x Cindy 99. Med man is some real potent shit and good for pain. 

Any other suggestions? Both were good suggestions! They were on top of my list lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Both Loompa's are already selected  Guess I should of said that lol. Those are top on my list, That GD 99 is Grand Daddy x Cindy 99. Med man is some real potent shit and good for pain.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Both were good suggestions! They were on top of my list lol.


I'd go with the Panama Red cross. Been hearing great things about that Panama Red.


----------



## Devils34 (Apr 2, 2015)

Super Blueberry x Med Man….what is Super Blueberry?


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2015)

Fireballs
 
Strong smelling fuel filled nugs


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'd go with the Panama Red cross. Been hearing great things about that Panama Red.


Are you reading my mind dude?! Like everything you have suggested was what I was thinking lol!

Oh and @genuity I'm read to see some of these fireballs in flower


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> Super Blueberry x Med Man….what is Super Blueberry?


A clone only from some private CO growers. I'll get some more info on it for ya, but the one I've seen was quite nice and smelled like straight berries. It's deff on my hit list to


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2015)

My Fireballs comes down next week and I'm like a tweaker trying not to chop the damn thing now, I want to smoke some soooo bad and see what the potency is like with such a fat yield. Thinking between Monday and Wednesday I'm going to chop her she's fading like crazy looking absolutely gorgeous.

Then it's reveg. time and hope she does that in 2-3 weeks so I can get another full run in before the summer heat comes


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireballs
> View attachment 3386726
> Strong smelling fuel filled nugs


That's a gorgeous Fireballs G !


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2015)

thought i should contribute to this ... i LOVE sativas and chucking respect to @genuity for starting a funthread
DAZE = duban (co cut) X nev haze (2008 seed)

double haze = critcal haze X nev haze

Ghost og (the clinic??) X DAZE


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok I did some checking and the Super Blueberry x Med Man is, Super Silver Blueberry (super silver haze x blueberry) x med man which is from mr nice stock. 

I guess the Super Silver Blueberry is an award winning cut from NorCal. Deff will be popping those!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Ok I did some checking and the Super Blueberry x Med Man is, Super Silver Blueberry (super silver haze x blueberry) x med man which is from mr nice stock.
> 
> I guess the Super Silver Blueberry is an award winning cut from NorCal. Deff will be popping those!


I guess it would be just like Blue Dream pretty much with some differences. Gonna have some super silver haze soon. Can't wait as haze is my true love


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I guess it would be just like Blue Dream pretty much with some differences. Gonna have some super silver haze soon. Can't wait as haze is my true love


I had the opportunity to try some last night and wow! I felt like I was in a field of wild berries! I'm deff popping those!!! 

I've got some Tahoe Alien x Tangerine Haze and some Tangerine Haze x Med Man as well D:


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

How about some Maui x Harlequin.....


----------



## amgprb (Apr 3, 2015)

The buds in the picture were grown by @Dr.Amber Trichome , who did an amazing job growing them out!

  

This was an accidental pollen chuck. The extraction fan cover blew apart on my stud cab which was within a foot or so of the tent that I had one girl in DWC.

The female was U-Pink Kush x Querkle

I had 2 males in flower, so unfortunately the beans are basterds!

Possible males: 
Male #1: (Lost Coast OG x GDP) x Desert Diesel

Male #2: Gods OG

Unfortunately this wasnt planned and I ended up with 100s of beans


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sometimes the best genetics come from mistakes


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...



 Some of those FB nug pics look familiar 

LOVE Your work. 

BTW Rodriquez f'd up and left me seed stash. Saw some Genuity crosses in there. I get at you when I dig in soon! LOL


----------



## amgprb (Apr 3, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Sometimes the best genetics come from mistakes


Quite the range of genetics, bet the pheno combos are endless


----------



## althor (Apr 3, 2015)

LadyKiller- Killing Fields X purple Plushberry male working the 3rd generation at this point.
MS OG- Goji Og berry pheno male X Buddha Tahoe lemon pledge pheno, Goji OG berry pheno male X B. Tahoe hash pheno
are the crosses I am actually working.

I have made so many 1x crosses I cant even begin to keep up, much less list them.

Have a batch of Romulan just breaking soil now. I plan on making a bunch of seeds from the 5 in this batch and then spend quite a bit of time going through those seeds looking for working phenos. I want to find a super strong pine pheno male to use.

I have a couple of unknown males from an HGS mix pack that I plan to start working with also. One is big and bushy with hollow stems that bend from even the lightest touch. The other is very small and the stinkiest male I have ever come across. I just call it Mr. Stinky. I am trying to decide on a very uniform, consistent strain that isnt overpowering to use to test them with. Only way I can figure out what the males are going to bring to a mix. Considering just hitting them to a batch of Afghani from Sensi seeds but I believe Afghani (while uniform) may overpower the crosses and make it difficult to work out the male traits crossing over.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks amgprb. I did my best and she was really fun to grow with all her freaky leaf and bud formations.
I still have her curing and will be taking her out for my next vaping comp.
I hold one every week.
This week my Super Lemon Haze was up against the Dog Kush and the Super lemon haze won again for the 3rd week in a row.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2015)

Jaws strawberry diesel f3 male,hit jaws strawberry diesel f3 female....

& 

He will hit both strawberry frost females
 
Strawberry diesel f3 female


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 5, 2015)

damn that's sweet!Genuity you are one bad ass grower.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

Found balls all up and down that strawberry diesel f3.....chop her down..


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Found balls all up and down that strawberry diesel f3.....chop her down..


your mix or JAWS? bummer , love me some strawberry.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> your mix or JAWS? bummer , love me some strawberry.


Jaws...these is like 4 yrs old seeds,freebies from the zon.


----------



## farmasensist (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, there is some really nice stuff in here. I have a bunch of seeds from chucking pollen but havent planted any yet. I hope they can turn out half as good as what you all have.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Found balls all up and down that strawberry diesel f3.....chop her down..


Did you peak inside the room during the lights out. LOL. Sucks to go through all that work just to find damn nanners. What genetics carried the hermie trait? Or not sure. Diesel isn't known for herming is it? Cheers.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you peak inside the room during the lights out. LOL. Sucks to go through all that work just to find damn nanners. What genetics carried the hermie trait? Or not sure. Diesel isn't known for herming is it? Cheers.


No nanners,just lower hanging male fruits.....

No work really..

But I did hit one of the strawberry frost,with banana puff dust.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2015)

That fireballs got me fucking high as hell bro. Dense nugs of dankness. I dried it way too fast on my new drying rack but it's still got decent flavour, kind of chemical funk, hard to put a finger on. Got it in jars now trying to slow down the drying a bit. 

Well done man. Can't say it enough. It better reveg. for me I'm going to be disappointed if I lose this one.

I was way off on my yield guess, I got just under 2oz.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 12, 2015)

Paging my fellow chuckers. I have two different male strains I want to collect from. My question is can I flower them in the same space or should I flower one at a time ? Any advice is welcome happy growing!!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Paging my fellow chuckers. I have two different male strains I want to collect from. My question is can I flower them in the same space or should I flower one at a time ? Any advice is welcome happy growing!!


same space has been good to me . tinfoil plates work well (cardboard box works for me ttemp too)


----------



## v.s one (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks joe for the prompt reply.makes my grow easier.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Found balls all up and down that strawberry diesel f3.....chop her down..


----------



## v.s one (Apr 14, 2015)

althor said:


> LadyKiller- Killing Fields X purple Plushberry male working the 3rd generation at this point.
> MS OG- Goji Og berry pheno male X Buddha Tahoe lemon pledge pheno, Goji OG berry pheno male X B. Tahoe hash pheno
> are the crosses I am actually working.
> 
> ...


Dam sounds like some fire you are working with. Are hollow stems good or bad as a trait to have?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Dam sounds like some fire you are working with. Are hollow stems good or bad as a trait to have?


ohhh there is a good debate with history. 
RC clarke says hollow is best for drug cultivar .
many say matters not that he was quoting folks that had hemp and other non drug cultivars(seeed only strains for oils)
and they said they found the drug ones (resin loaded) from hollow stemed plants... 
i think we are getting far from hemp dom plants . but we must be diligint to keep hempy ones out of the mix as they add little.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Lil to much leaf,this time around....funktasic to the Bone.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Still got the same cherry puff pollen,that made that cross,I want to cut back on the leaf ratio..

So I'm going to hit this cut with cherry puff pollen,after thus next run,with less N in the soil...just to make sure

And I'm going to put down the rest of the fire alien kush,to find s male to hit/test on the rest of the fireballs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Still got the same cherry puff pollen,that made that cross,I want to cut back on the leaf ratio..
> 
> So I'm going to hit this cut with cherry puff pollen,after thus next run,with less N in the soil...just to make sure
> 
> And I'm going to put down the rest of the fire alien kush,to find s male to hit/test on the rest of the fireballs.


I honestly like making my own crosses better than buying them but you got to start some where. One of the best males I've found so far was a grape god (next generation). Every cross had the grape god's single cola structure but had the mothers flavors. The one cross that really blow me away was the g. god x nirvana's crystal. I gifted a few beans to a buddy and his keeper had a two liter sized head cola and a great unique flavor. 

I'm about to pick up a bunch of beans for the purpose of stud hunting. JOTI god bud, serious ak47, peak seeds blueberry and NL. Just to name a few. I'll probably grab two packs each. Then I'll do some pollen chucking and go from there. Finding females is the easy part.


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Mmmmmm,I loved grape God,and the big main colas she puts out.
Her smell,taste..is so delish.

I ran the plant I got out of the seeds,for a long time..

I hit her with pollen back in the day.(white funk pollen).made for large plants


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm about to pick up a bunch of beans for the purpose of stud hunting serious ak47


you might want to skip the SS ak47, heard it lost its cherry flavor and havent been getting good reviews from them. i thought about getting it too. its just not the same like it use to be... which makes me SAD


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> you might want to skip the SS ak47, heard it lost its cherry flavor and havent been getting good reviews from them. i thought about getting it too. its just not the same like it use to be... which makes me SAD


That's what I hear but still debating on it. Just because I've been meaning to grab some for a long while. I sent cash to seeds boutique for the SS ak47 back in the day ($150ish) and they or the mail man ripped me off. Money was sent in a card so I don't believe mail man took it because if they stole every card just for the chance at money, there would be a lot of disappointed kids at holidays.

Cheers and thanks for looking out.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what I hear but still debating on it. Just because I've been meaning to grab some for a long while. I sent cash to seeds boutique for the SS ak47 back in the day ($150ish) and they or the mail man ripped me off. Money was sent in a card so I don't believe mail man took it because if they stole every card just for the chance at money, there would be a lot of disappointed kids at holidays.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for looking out.


thats the both of us.. it was one of my favorites a decade ago. just like white widow. there just not the same anymore. stow gave me a good review about the ak, but he said no cherry in his ak. hopefully i can find some really old legit cuts..

***EDIT*** not a decade... 2 decades ago... damm im getting old...


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2015)

Fireballs TKO..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> you might want to skip the SS ak47, heard it lost its cherry flavor and havent been getting good reviews from them. i thought about getting it too. its just not the same like it use to be... which makes me SAD





thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what I hear but still debating on it. Just because I've been meaning to grab some for a long while. I sent cash to seeds boutique for the SS ak47 back in the day ($150ish) and they or the mail man ripped me off. Money was sent in a card so I don't believe mail man took it because if they stole every card just for the chance at money, there would be a lot of disappointed kids at holidays.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for looking out.


Damn y'all hurt my heart to hear talk say that ak47 ain't what it used to be. That and the Bubblegum is something I've wanted from them forever. Good info guys I still would give it a shot. Can't hurt to try


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn y'all hurt my heart to hear talk say that ak47 ain't what it used to be. That and the Bubblegum is something I've wanted from them forever. Good info guys I still would give it a shot. Can't hurt to try


theres been soo many times i had the chance to get it, but there's always something else to get... rrrrrrhhhh
and your right, it wont hurt to try, besides your wallet 
if you want bubblegum, you should try BOG bogglegum, you might have better luck than ss.
please dont shoot the messenger. but i've heard NOT CONFIRMED, that the bogglegum is white label double gum...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn y'all hurt my heart to hear talk say that ak47 ain't what it used to be. That and the Bubblegum is something I've wanted from them forever. Good info guys I still would give it a shot. Can't hurt to try


I'd run the ak and the bubblegum is another that would be nice to have as well. And the bubble gum is a little less cash for the beans too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack O'Neill said:


> theres been soo many times i had the chance to get it, but there's always something else to get... rrrrrrhhhh
> and your right, it wont hurt to try, besides your wallet
> if you want bubblegum, you should try BOG bogglegum, you might have better luck than ss.
> please dont shoot the messenger. but i've heard NOT CONFIRMED, that the bogglegum is white label double gum...


I'll have to check it out, cheers.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Fireballs TKO..
> View attachment 3396115





genuity said:


> View attachment 3395893
> Lil to much leaf,this time around....funktasic to the Bone.



gorgeous as always dude.



genuity said:


> Still got the same cherry puff pollen,that made that cross,I want to cut back on the leaf ratio..
> 
> So I'm going to hit this cut with cherry puff pollen,after thus next run,with less N in the soil...just to make sure
> 
> And I'm going to put down the rest of the fire alien kush,to find s male to hit/test on the rest of the fireballs.


sounds like fun times ahead, got any pictures of that Cherry Puff male?

I got two of my TE:R x Grape Stomper OG seedlings up and out of the dirt, ones yellowing though and the other is doing fine. Never had a seedlings cotyledons yellow this early before, the cup of dirt I used was from a male I chopped down maybe that's why, maybe he ate up all the goodies.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2015)

so funny story forgot to add in the last post. Mixed a joint of my Bodhi's Love Triangle with Genuity's Fireballs and smoked it up real good. My sister came by and my dogs went balistic and ran out of the smoking room to go greet her.

She says to me " your dogs been sprayed by a skunk?they smell fucking aweful" "Nope, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA". That fireballs is stinky funky stuff on it's own, but the love triangle added a bit more umph which is weird cause the Love triangle isn't that strong on it's own.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Dam sounds like some fire you are working with. Are hollow stems good or bad as a trait to have?


IMO, bad. A bit hollow is fine, normal, but when comparing hollow to solid hollow is bad. Not because it's somehow linked to THC production (correlation doesn't imply causation) or hemp or drug cultivars but because solid is way more suitable for cropping AND (and that may be just the case in the genetics I work with) hollow is linked to stretch / shade avoidance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2015)

Sativied said:


> IMO, bad. A bit hollow is fine, normal, but when comparing hollow to solid hollow is bad. Not because it's somehow linked to THC production (correlation doesn't imply causation) or hemp or drug cultivars but because solid is way more suitable for cropping AND (and that may be just the case in the genetics I work with) hollow is linked to stretch / shade avoidance.


I've noticed the hollow stems stretching a bit more the the more solid stems on the cross I made of buddha's dream and critical sensi star. One has hollow stem and has a horrible node spacing with almost no side growth. I'll clone it just in case it is good smoke but I'm not to optimistic about her out come.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd run the ak and the bubblegum is another that would be nice to have as well. And the bubble gum is a little less cash for the beans too.


I ran quite a bit of Serious Seeds gear a few years back. I loved the AK-47. Several keepers from 2 packs. I was very disappointed in the Bubblegum though. So much variation from plant to plant, and only one or two had a slight hint of bubblegum smell while growing, which disappeared when they hit the jar.

If you do run AK-47 make sure your carbon filters are fresh. Super stanky!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I ran quite a bit of Serious Seeds gear a few years back. I loved the AK-47. Several keepers from 2 packs. I was very disappointed in the Bubblegum though. So much variation from plant to plant, and only one or two had a slight hint of bubblegum smell while growing, which disappeared when they hit the jar.
> 
> If you do run AK-47 make sure your carbon filters are fresh. Super stanky!


Cheers man. I've smoked some of ss ak back in the day and it was great so I'm glad to hear it is still good. I've also heard that the bubble gum is a far cry from the original indiana cut. I'd probably try the ak but look elsewhere for some of that gummer.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cheers man. I've smoked some of ss ak back in the day and it was great so I'm glad to hear it is still good. I've also heard that the bubble gum is a far cry from the original indiana cut. I'd probably try the ak but look elsewhere for some of that gummer.


I've just germinated a couple Bubblegummers from Female Seeds. Sounds like a good shot at landing that chewing gum smell/taste with this one....


----------



## v.s one (Apr 23, 2015)

bio d male


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3402745 bio d male


Now you doing the right thing....

So many fine pics of bio d females..she is a must grow..


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2015)

2 Honey Bee and 2 Yoga Flame getting soaked right now  

Those Honey Bee seeds sure are dark.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes they are...sounds like fire.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2015)

Sure does, Don't know which im more excited for 

One of my TER X GSOG stalled out so hopefully the other one that is growing fine is female.

My fireballs looks like she's revegging, new white pistils and stretchy wierd growth coming out of her. So hopefully in a couple more weeks I can get my cloner out and fill it with fireballs


----------



## amgprb (Apr 24, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> 2 Honey Bee and 2 Yoga Flame getting soaked right now
> 
> Those Honey Bee seeds sure are dark.


 I think that is a trait passed on by the Plushberry


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3395893
> Lil to much leaf,this time around....funktasic to the Bone.


Now that's a gorgeous cola my man...may be the lighting but it looks like orange frost !


----------



## amgprb (Apr 24, 2015)

For shits and giggles, there are 8 Fireballs mixed in this mess....


**ignore the rough looking PK in the back right corner! I went outta town for a few days, she didnt like that!


----------



## v.s one (Apr 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Now you doing the right thing....
> 
> So many fine pics of bio d females..she is a must grow..


Right thing ? ?


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Right thing ? ?


 
Lil movie funny


----------



## v.s one (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh yeah I will do the right thing. There's a lot of talk of daybreaker and joe lacking that funk. I know the bio d will bring that stank!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2015)

Crystal elegance & fireball clones...on the way to the dust chamber...
 
Gonna hit one of the fireball cuts with some duende pollen.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 30, 2015)

the underside of the cotyledons is dark purple on these honeybee seedlings  4/4 all up and looking great so far.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 2, 2015)

squished some nugs this morning, working on this rosin stuff getting the technique down. Fireballs is a nice producer. I got from one squish what I got from five nugs of love triangle don't know if my technique was off with the love triangle more testing must be done.


Fun stuff testing this rosin, have to sample everything right? Or else how am I to know it works?  not getting shit done today lol


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2015)

qrazy elephant


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 2, 2015)

qrazy train f2 housing the super qrazy seeds


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2015)

Looking fire worm....


----------



## v.s one (May 3, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> qrazy train f2 housing the super qrazy seedsView attachment 3409797


 I love the color on her plus them waxy leaves!!! Frost monster as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 3, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> squished some nugs this morning, working on this rosin stuff getting the technique down. Fireballs is a nice producer. I got from one squish what I got from five nugs of love triangle don't know if my technique was off with the love triangle more testing must be done.
> 
> 
> Fun stuff testing this rosin, have to sample everything right? Or else how am I to know it works?  not getting shit done today lol


Your post intrigued me so I looked up making rosin on youtube and checked it out. Busting out the hair straightener, I was like wtf? but it seemed legit. It might not give the best return but fast quick way to make some rosin. I've made plenty of bubble and kief and a little bho but haven't tried this method, cheers.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your post intrigued me so I looked up making rosin on youtube and checked it out. Busting out the hair straightener, I was like wtf? but it seemed legit. It might not give the best return but fast quick way to make some rosin. I've made plenty of bubble and kief and a little bho but haven't tried this method, cheers.


Look at how they use low grade hash and press it threw a screen. and get oooowi gooie. I pressed the shit off my scissors for kicks and it melted all sorts of shit out of it lol was super surprised.

Neat technique for sure. I've smoked the buds that didn't press well and they seem to still work just fine so nothing is ruined 

I don't know if it's the buds consistency or what the fireballs is a lot looser then the Love triangle. I can't get a good press out of the love triangle and I've prolly tried 2g's +.


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2015)

a seeded chrystal blue with prime chrystal seeds im hopeing this is a good cross


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2015)

I cant wait for the kimbo kush x 97bluemoonshine x northern lights are done to run them im thinking this is going to be a head stash plant for me


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2015)

here my last purple vodoo cross its purple vodoo x optimus prime, kinda wish I would of held off and hit it with spirit in the sky but oh well


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 3, 2015)

this strain prime purple and the gorilla grape gush x spirit in the sky, optimus prime x 97 blue monnshine x northern lights, kimbo kush x 97 bluemoonshine x nothernlights will be done in about 2-3 weeks so plenty to go around


----------



## shishkaboy (May 3, 2015)

Kool Aid Kush
Distinct leaf twist in veg.
 

Structure
 

Plants shots
   

Bud shots


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2015)

Love what I'm seeing up in this thread...

Just hit both of my mothers milk keepers,with f2 honeybee dust
Coming soon

Bee milk(royal jelly)


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love what I'm seeing up in this thread...
> 
> Just hit both of my mothers milk keepers,with f2 honeybee dust
> Coming soon
> ...


Gonna be some beautiful beasts!!!! With some amazing flavors.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Gonna be some beautiful beasts!!!! With some amazing flavors.


Yup,if I can add some color to the mothers milk,and keep the size of her buds...I'd be more than happy..

The smoke of the mothers milk,is so soft/mouth coating goodness.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 5, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup,if I can add some color to the mothers milk,and keep the size of her buds...I'd be more than happy..
> 
> The smoke of the mothers milk,is so soft/mouth coating goodness.


Glad I have a pack of both of those. I need to get to those Honeybees. Summer time I'll get to a lot of those from you. Gonna dedicate a full run to all of them


----------



## shishkaboy (May 5, 2015)

Big ups on the thread, I am in here fo sho. 
Got a new one with unknown lineage coming up soon.
The bag sour f2 #7
I wanna name it first tho.


----------



## TheHermit (May 6, 2015)

Mystery seed I found on my trim table. I was practicing different germination methods and decided to grow it out.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Mystery seed I found on my trim table. I was practicing different germination methods and decided to grow it out.
> 
> View attachment 3412195 View attachment 3412196 View attachment 3412197 View attachment 3412198


Smell, taste?
Toot that horn, its chuckers paradise, right?


----------



## TheHermit (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Smell, taste?
> Toot that horn, its chuckers paradise, right?


I think it may be some sort of white widow cross due to the smell. I can't say for sure though. I just chopped it yesterday, so I can't comment on the taste yet. I have a little jar full of mystery seeds on my trimming table that spans about five years, so it could be just about anything. I should have some more plants for this thread in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

fireballs dried and cured nuggies.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3412209 View attachment 3412211
> 
> fireballs dried and cured nuggies.


Just when I think I've made my mind up on what to grow next, you go and post that. Now I'm back to staring at my seed collection, I have 3 Fireball beans.


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

Pop em!!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Just when I think I've made my mind up on what to grow next, you go and post that. Now I'm back to staring at my seed collection, I have 3 Fireball beans.


for real no bullshit, best smoke I've grown to date. Lovely taste smell high, resin production it's got the goods. This was run 12/12from seed and people keep telling me she's not reaching her full potential that way, so here's to her getting even better next run


----------



## BDOGKush (May 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> for real no bullshit, best smoke I've grown to date. Lovely taste smell high, resin production it's got the goods. This was run 12/12from seed and people keep telling me she's not reaching her full potential that way, so here's to her getting even better next run


I broke down my 4x4 tent for the summer so I only have a 2x2 going until the weather cools off. I was going to pop some feminized Blue Kush from Dinafem, completely forgot about the Fireball seeds. I'm going to go ahead and pop these tonight.


----------



## horribleherk (May 6, 2015)

hey genuity i now see what youve been up to lately , ive been checking out different strains for when i get my new room up & gage green aloha grape stomper is one of them do you know anyone who has experienced this stuff ???


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2015)

horribleherk said:


> hey genuity i now see what youve been up to lately , ive been checking out different strains for when i get my new room up & gage green aloha grape stomper is one of them do you know anyone who has experienced this stuff ???


@Flaming Pie did an outstanding grow show....she is the one to talk to.

I had some going,and still got the cut...


----------



## amgprb (May 6, 2015)

Hit my Purple Kush with some Double White Cheese pollen. I wasnt sure if it took, but noticed today that seeds are busting out of the calyxs!

I didnt think the pollen had taken so after a week I hit her a second time... Well it looks like both were successful so now im going to have WAYYYYYYY more beans then expected. I will update when ready, will be more then enough to go around!

The male is (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) x (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) and the female is my Purple Kush I have had for a few years. Look around if interested, I have posted many pics of her


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

I think I just learned my first lesson in collecting pollen. Don't let them get so big. I went to chop him down and I had more pollen on me then I collected. Lol


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Hit my Purple Kush with some Double White Cheese pollen. I wasnt sure if it took, but noticed today that seeds are busting out of the calyxs!
> 
> I didnt think the pollen had taken so after a week I hit her a second time... Well it looks like both were successful so now im going to have WAYYYYYYY more beans then expected. I will update when ready, will be more then enough to go around!
> 
> The male is (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) x (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) and the female is my Purple Kush I have had for a few years. Look around if interested, I have posted many pics of her


 Why didn't you think your pollen was viable? Was it fresh or freezer fresh?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I think I just learned my first lesson in collecting pollen. Don't let them get so big. I went to chop him down and I had more pollen on me then I collected. Lol


Put a bag over the mf'er a cut in the bag.


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Put a bag over the mf'er a cut in the bag.
> View attachment 3412900


 Yeah I should have did that. Now I know. Thanks. Oh yeah what is the lineage on kool aid Kush? I meant to tell you them buds looked amazing.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Unknown x querkle.
The whole story should be in my breeding showcase thread in my sig.




,




mom













pops


----------



## amgprb (May 6, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Why didn't you think your pollen was viable? Was it fresh or freezer fresh?


It was fresh... It wasnt that i didnt think that the pollen was viable it is just that my method of pollination sometimes is unsuccessful. I have used my method for years and is 90% successful but for whatever reason I've had rare instances that the pollen does not take. 

I collect the pollen from my males, I then remove the female from the flower cab and I will apply the pollen then carefully move the female into a separate room. I will usually keep the female it in that room for a day or two. The room has no lights and no friends to minimize air movement .

And then remove the pollinated female from the room using a water bottle I will spray the entire plant so that way she is soaking I will wait until she completely dries off and then I will put her back into the flower cab with the rest of the females.

The reason why I do it this way is to eliminate cross pollination so that I know exactly what male was used for a cross and to ensure that the rest of my crop doesnt get pollinated and remains sensimilla


----------



## BDOGKush (May 8, 2015)

3 of 3 on the Fireball germination


----------



## TheHermit (May 12, 2015)

Sour Diesel x Afghan Kush Special. This was actually a hermie seed.


----------



## TheHermit (May 12, 2015)

Deadhead x Escaped. I have another one that should be coming down in a week or two. This one could have went another week or so, but it started to develop bananas.


----------



## amgprb (May 12, 2015)

I just hit fireballs, fire charm and King Louis OG with double white cheese pollen (UK Cheese x Aloha White Widow). I was only going to do the purple Kush but I said fuck it let's see what we get out of these!


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 12, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I just hit fireballs, fire charm and King Louis OG with double white cheese pollen (UK Cheese x Aloha White Widow). I was only going to do the purple Kush but I said fuck it let's see what we get out of these!


Which breeder is that Double White from? Sounds good!


----------



## amgprb (May 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Which breeder is that Double White from? Sounds good!


Hazeman

Here is a stock picI also dusted the 2x Double White females I have to keep this strain around. I would have to double check my notes for exact day, but they are roughly 20 days in. Very vigorous and uniform. They look like they could be clones they are so similar. Also looks like they are gonna yield well.

I will let ya know when they are ready stow!




*have to give credit to my wife as she choose this strain. Im not usually a fan of cheese or WW, but i am happy with them so far


----------



## shishkaboy (May 13, 2015)

Hitting the BSB mom tonight, I think I have the perfect male for her to create my goal. Only one way to find out.
Chuck.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hitting the BSB mom tonight, I think I have the perfect male for her to create my goal. Only one way to find out.
> Chuck.


Chuck nation.....mount up.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 13, 2015)

Trasnplanted my Honey Bee's and Yoga Flame's into 1.5 liter ice cream containers. The seedlings stretched out quite a bit had 'em to far from the HPS. So I planted them nice and deep another 3 weeks or so and they'll show sex.

I have a 2 inch plant flowering from one of my TER x GSOG seeds, so I've discovered at least 1 seed that doesn't like 12/12 from seed at all. It just stopped growing but stayed green so I let it do it's thing. Well 2 weeks went by still green so I threw some EWC on it, seemed to perk up a bit, now it's showing pistils at 2 inches tall lol. The other plant is 6-8 inches and also showing pistils. I'll put 'em side by side and take a picture tonight. Since they are both female I think there might be a small chance this TER was polinated by a hermie GSC x g13hp if that's the case it will be pretty evident in the next 2 weeks, I don't think the timing would be right for it to have been polinated by the GSC, I hope not anyways . Everything those GSC has touched turns to shit on me, super herms.

I left too much bud on my Fireballs, she's obviously revegging, but only from the smallest loosest buds, I could have probably 2 more g's off her. Oh well. 1 9 watt cree LED from home depot got her to start revegging just fine, going to put some more lights on her tonight.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 14, 2015)

that one Yoga Flame has got to be planted deep next transplant too 

you can see the amount I left on the fireballs  a little blurry but w/e you get the idea 

The solocup infront of the one plant is the 2 inch flowering TER X GSOG*?* I'll know in 2-3 weeks if it's GSOG or not, the GSC herms seem to make the growth go r-tarded it alternates nut sack calyx and pistil just full on herm city. Tried a few seeds I knew were polinated by it from a later grow and they did the same thing.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2015)

Some cookies & cream females
 

Looking good @Mr.Head


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2015)

How long does pollen stay viable for if not frozen? I've got piles of it that I never ended up freezing but am hoping to use. If not, no biggie.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How long does pollen stay viable for if not frozen? I've got piles of it that I never ended up freezing but am hoping to use. If not, no biggie.


Glad you asked was wondering the same. Been super busy and forgot to freeze my Silverback Jack pollen. It's been out in the open for a few weeks now. If all is lost oh well not tripping have more seeds of it


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Glad you asked was wondering the same. Been super busy and forgot to freeze my Silverback Jack pollen. It's been out in the open for a few weeks now. If all is lost oh well not tripping have more seeds of it


Haha we are on the same time schedule man.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

You got a few months.

Just don't try to save it for like 3-4 years, then pull it out after you did your big pack hunt and found your keeper mom, thinking you are gonna do a backcross now, without preserving it in the freezer. It wont work. Trust me


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 14, 2015)

That's good news. It's only been sitting at room temp for about 6 weeks.


----------



## v.s one (May 14, 2015)

Since the doctor is in the building. What if I collected it and put it in the freezer right away will there still be moisture in it or will it be okay?


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Since the doctor is in the building. What if I collected it and put it in the freezer right away will there still be moisture in it or will it be okay?


i have had good success with that . but i leave it out a day to dry now and add rice...


----------



## v.s one (May 14, 2015)

I'm going to hit a couple females tonight so we will see.


----------



## caherbgrower (May 14, 2015)

Might be a keeper. Haven't named her yet


----------



## Mr.Head (May 14, 2015)

caherbgrower said:


> Might be a keeper. Haven't named her yetView attachment 3418613


certainly very pretty.


----------



## caherbgrower (May 14, 2015)

Thanks. Hopefully she smokes well too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (May 15, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> How long does pollen stay viable for if not frozen? I've got piles of it that I never ended up freezing but am hoping to use. If not, no biggie.


Less than a week. 3-4 days more like. At least that is what I have read.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Less than a week. 3-4 days more like. At least that is what I have read.


Now your saying 3-4 days and somebody else stated months so which is it?


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Now your saying 3-4 days and somebody else stated months so which is it?


Just depends...if the environment is right,pollen can sit out,and still be good weeks later..
Same with the fridge,pollen can go bad in their to.

My pollen sits on my work bench,right outside my grow room..glass vial,lil bit of rice...good to go.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 15, 2015)

I have saved non frozen pollen for longer than 3-4 days and still used it.
Not sure exactly on how long you have. 
Just giving my experience.
3-4 days no problems
3-4 years no pollination.


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2015)

_Its been raining for weeks her and this is what happens when the lights go out. girls get knocked up.never seen this seed growing out of a leaf._


----------



## King Arthur (May 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> _Its been raining for weeks her and this is what happens when the lights go out. girls get knocked up.never seen this seed growing out of a leaf._View attachment 3426510


Wiiiiiiiild  That is cool, I seen a bud grow out of a leaf a few times on some of my plants but never a seed  I am sure if it got pollinated it would hold a seed though.

How cool! I love this plant its so interesting.


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2015)

Yeah me too king. I can't wait to soak these beans and see how my cross comes out.


----------



## King Arthur (May 24, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah me too king. I can't wait to soak these beans and see how my cross comes out.


My blessings to your garden good Sir! I hope your cross turns out to be some straight  that makes dem ladies moist and dem boys jealous!


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Yoga flame

This is like her 4th run,she is staying.
Love her orange terpenes,and strong smoke..
 
Still got more of these seeds to dig in,but I like this gal for now.


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

great thread...

inspired !


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

re-arranging some crack (germ) plans.

just found i pack (8 left) of the D-OG from breeders botique.
ow my !

my stash yields love i forgot i had


----------



## professor KIND (May 25, 2015)

chimera : calizhar
breeders botique : DOG
dizzle : c99

this is THE plan... no order of germ.
cost zero, aka paid for, cause its all in the stash.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yoga flame
> 
> This is like her 4th run,she is staying.
> Love her orange terpenes,and strong smoke..
> ...


very nice gen.

I got all girls from the seeds I popped


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> very nice gen.
> 
> I got all girls from the seeds I popped


Nice,can not wait to see what you find.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2015)

Well I got two honey bee's that are very similar tight tight node spacing very indica leaves. The yoga flames are quite different from one another one has tigher nodes, closer to the honey bee structure, the other is very lanky, even after moving it closer to the light there is still large spacing between nodes. 

All were fimmed and will be transplanted in the next couple days.

My TER x GSOG is starting to frost up too


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2015)

The hunt for males will begin soon, this Lee Roy and Fireballs need to be pollinated by a nice Chem91 x Krypt OG, or maybe a karma biker kush v2.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> The hunt for males will begin soon, this Lee Roy and Fireballs need to be pollinated by a nice Chem91 x Krypt OG, or maybe a karma biker kush v2.


Don't you wish you kept a Grapestomper OG male to hit these girls with? Those would've been some helluva crosses. Damn I need to get on my shit I need to get to chucking lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't you wish you kept a Grapestomper OG male to hit these girls with? Those would've been some helluva crosses. Damn I need to get on my shit I need to get to chucking lol


Still got some beans of the Grape Stomper OG(6 I think)  But yes I wish I did save some pollen. Oh well live and learn.

I wasn't too interested in saving males pollen when I hadn't got a chance to smoke the females at the time. I will in the future though 

Honestly I was kicking myself when I didn't have some pollen to hit the two female GSOG's with


----------



## danky supreme (May 25, 2015)

Time to start a seedbank gentlemen. We will call it *Chuckers Paradise*..."We don't guarantee stability, but we do guarantee dank".


----------



## danky supreme (May 25, 2015)

No specific crosses planned, but pollen will be chucked after I have my mothers on lock


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2015)

Marmalade = GSC x orange juice 

Your welcome....you gots to do that one..


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (May 25, 2015)

Loving what ive just read through. Hopefully will be making some crosses of my own in by he very near future. Details later.


----------



## amgprb (May 25, 2015)

Planning to reverse my fat purple and hit her to the clone only SSH i have.... Fat purple haze? Super purple haze? Super VerPle Haze? Lol




*shit i may just hit her to everything in the garden!!! Purple everything! Purple for allllllllllll


----------



## professor KIND (May 26, 2015)

finger banging my way into this co-op of fine growers, i def. guarantee stability... on my creations.


----------



## professor KIND (May 26, 2015)

magic merlin (outlaw genetics) : 

gdp x dble prpl dojo (tga)

x 

dna lemon skunk (when regs was regs & how they did biz).

=

merlin's magik lemon


----------



## professor KIND (May 26, 2015)

yeti im looking for you!
foodog you too !


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 26, 2015)

How does one keep a male alive without it flowering everywhere? lol


----------



## v.s one (May 26, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> How does one keep a male alive without it flowering everywhere? lol


 Things that make you say hmmm.


----------



## giggles26 (May 26, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yeti im looking for you!
> foodog you too !


I've got moondawg and foodawg going right now


----------



## v.s one (May 26, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> No specific crosses planned, but pollen will be chucked after I have my mothers on lock
> 
> View attachment 3426989


 Damn. if those are your collection what are you running now?


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

Fireballs x Double White Cheese..... Anyone wanna test em out!  Cheese Balls anyone?


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

Soooo this is my:
(Lost Coast OGxGDP) x Desert Diesel 

This pheno stays mostly green but gets almost a lavender hue to her the last week or 2 of flower. There is also a more purple pheno, but i dont have any pics ATM

I used a male (LCOGxGDP)xDD in wuite a few crosses. What an amazing stud!!!! EVERYTHING that I have grown out that came from that stud was stinky, raunchy w grape undertones, and absolute dank!


----------



## amgprb (May 27, 2015)

Cherry Bomb x Plushberry

I have only popped 3 seeds, got 2 IDENTICAL girls and a male. I really wish I made more of these to share with everyone as this strain is truely something special. These pictures can NOT show how truely frosty these girls were. By far the most frosty, sticky flowers I have EVER grown. 

I only have 35 beans left, although not ideal for a breeding project, i feel as though I should really F2 them as I think many people would truely enjoy this plant! I might continue the project come fall, I just prey I can find a worthy stud out of the 35!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 27, 2015)

Super potent, very racy, not for beginner smokers. A seasoned grower refused to finish the blunt with me. He said it was to "heady" for his liking. I am more of a sativa guy so it was my go to jar.

The smell is garlic and onion with a hint of beefiness. Actually a little more earthy and gamy than beef, more like deer meat in onions and garlic with a touch of anise seeds. 

Imagine "french onion soup" weed, with the cheese on top and all.
Not fuel at all, but still loud as hell tho. 

Here's the kicker tho, it tastes nothing like it smells. The taste is like a sweet, creamy (not fuely) sour strain. When my gf said "it tastes like a vanilla wafer", I definitely could get that on the exhale. There is something about how stank it is, yet how sweet it tastes that really makes you run through a jar.

Definite addition to the stable, just not sure what to call this one yet.


----------



## Joedank (May 27, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> yeti im looking for you!
> foodog you too !


i got a few foodogs going as well, taking cuts and putting in light dep this week

garlicbreath BX pollen to hit my sour d ...chucken ....


----------



## TheBeardedStoner (May 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3427957 Fireballs x Double White Cheese..... Anyone wanna test em out!  Cheese Balls anyone?


Id honorably test with ya.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3427957 Fireballs x Double White Cheese..... Anyone wanna test em out!  Cheese Balls anyone?


Don't know how I missed these post...

Sounds funky...


----------



## v.s one (May 27, 2015)

Is this male auto flowering or pre flowering. It's in veg 24hrs a day . It's a clone the mother got to big for the love chamber so I haven't collected yet. Shits piping her.


----------



## COGrown (May 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Is this male auto flowering or pre flowering. It's in veg 24hrs a day . It's a clone the mother got to big for the love chamber so I haven't collected yet. Shits piping her.View attachment 3428546


Autoflowering. Low root space or nutrient deficiency will send males into flowering real quick.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2015)

Just pre flower like the females do....
I try to give my male clones high N,seems to keep the pre flower on the small side..


----------



## COGrown (May 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Super potent, very racy, not for beginner smokers. A seasoned grower refused to finish the blunt with me. He said it was to "heady" for his liking. I am more of a sativa guy so it was my go to jar.
> 
> The smell is garlic and onion with a hint of beefiness. Actually a little more earthy and gamy than beef, more like deer meat in onions and garlic with a touch of anise seeds.
> 
> ...


Looks chem dominant. What is she? The description is similiar to my skunk 91 {Chem 91 x RKS} from bodhi.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Looks chem dominant. What is she? The description is similiar to my skunk 91 {Chem 91 x RKS} from bodhi.


Someone else kinda told me the same thing. I have no idea what this cross could be. Everything in my neck of the woods is "sour", even if it's not. 
I pop bagseeds quite often.
Ya got a thread or something where I can check that bodhi gear out?
I was thinking it was a stardawg cross or something, but deffo a chem descendant.


----------



## professor KIND (May 28, 2015)

that cherry bomb x plushberry looks great !


----------



## HGK420 (May 28, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> How does one keep a male alive without it flowering everywhere? lol


Mothers doing laundry all over the world are asking this same question lol

In all seriousness barely feed him give him just enough light to keep going and plant him in a way bigger pot then you normally would. Can get 6 months no problem out of a 5 gallon pot. Clone and repeat.


----------



## danky supreme (May 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Damn. if those are your collection what are you running now?


I am running Chiesel, Buddah’s Sister, Humboldt Seeds’ Blue Dream, Pineapple Fields, Fire OG, Biker Kush, Ancient OG, Heaven Mountain, Lucky Charms, Kali Mist, Tangerine Power, and JonesBerry (Check page 1 of this thread).
My Tangerine Power hermed and gave me some seeds from my Blue Dream and Heaven Mountain. There should be some gems in there, but until then here are some JonesBerry pictures from my recent harvest.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> I am running Chiesel, Buddah’s Sister, Humboldt Seeds’ Blue Dream, Pineapple Fields, Fire OG, Biker Kush, Ancient OG, Heaven Mountain, Lucky Charms, Kali Mist, Tangerine Power, and JonesBerry (Check page 1 of this thread).
> My Tangerine Power hermed and gave me some seeds from my Blue Dream and Heaven Mountain. There should be some gems in there, but until then here are some JonesBerry pictures from my recent harvest.
> 
> View attachment 3429030
> ...



Nice looking nugs!

How do you like that Pineapple Fields?


----------



## danky supreme (May 28, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nice looking nugs!
> 
> How do you like that Pineapple Fields?


Thanks man. Pineapple Fields is phenomenal. I popped 3 seeds, got 3 females. One hermed like hell, the other was so-so, but my keeper is incredible. Ms. Universe dominant, has the spiral bud-set pattern just like Kali Mist, actually smells like pineapples, and pushes resin with the best of them. The resin heads/stalks are massive as well, much like the JonesBerry pictured above just alittle larger.


----------



## danky supreme (May 28, 2015)

^^^Ill post pics in the Dynasty Genetics thread when I harvest, but that will be awhile from now


----------



## angryblackman (May 28, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> for real no bullshit, best smoke I've grown to date. Lovely taste smell high, resin production it's got the goods. This was run 12/12from seed and people keep telling me she's not reaching her full potential that way, so here's to her getting even better next run


Told you in the BB thread that she is the shit!


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Autoflowering. Low root space or nutrient deficiency will send males into flowering real quick.


MAn you and genuity are right.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2015)

Gens usually right lol


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2015)

Cold$moke said:


> Gens usually right lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2015)

Ha ha yup


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> I am running Chiesel, Buddah’s Sister, Humboldt Seeds’ Blue Dream, Pineapple Fields, Fire OG, Biker Kush, Ancient OG, Heaven Mountain, Lucky Charms, Kali Mist, Tangerine Power, and JonesBerry (Check page 1 of this thread).
> My Tangerine Power hermed and gave me some seeds from my Blue Dream and Heaven Mountain. There should be some gems in there, but until then here are some JonesBerry pictures from my recent harvest.
> 
> View attachment 3429030
> ...


Was your tang power feminized and how many did you run? I got a couple packs of regulars to run and just curious as to your experience with the strain. Thanks, and your Jonesberry leaves a fool Jonesing.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/jonesing?rdfrom=Jonesing


----------



## danky supreme (May 30, 2015)

My Tangerine Power was regular. I ran 2 females and both hermed slightly but that may have been due to the fact that they were in really small pots for there size. Id run em for sure, im definitely impressed with the potential ive seen from Sin City I would just be on the look out for herms. The pollen seems to be extremely viable as well.


----------



## danky supreme (May 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Someone else kinda told me the same thing. I have no idea what this cross could be. Everything in my neck of the woods is "sour", even if it's not.
> I pop bagseeds quite often.
> Ya got a thread or something where I can check that bodhi gear out?
> I was thinking it was a stardawg cross or something, but deffo a chem descendant.


That looks a lot like Casey Jones. Im not saying it is, but it definitely resembles the look, and based upon your description of the smell/high I would say it is related for sure. Taste does not sound right for Casey Jones but who knows. Anyway just trying to point you in the right direction.


----------



## professor KIND (May 30, 2015)

speaking of herms.

found a few (just a few) nanners on my bodhi sky lotus. 

my impression , its from waiting too long to harvest. 9 weeks max.
i was over at 10 +a tad weeks. looking for some extra ripe vs. busy with life.

chopped today.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 30, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> That looks a lot like Casey Jones. Im not saying it is, but it definitely resembles the look, and based upon your description of the smell/high I would say it is related for sure. Taste does not sound right for Casey Jones but who knows. Anyway just trying to point you in the right direction.


Casey jones is sour d x trainwreck
I think this is a sour d hybrid as well. 
This is just speculation but based on my experience with different strains, I would have to guess it was a sour d x an onion/ garlic skunk.
Here she is from the second run with her.
She seems greedy compared to her sister,so this one got a little light green but she just ate today.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 31, 2015)

Well bad news, I have to cut everything and shut down. Legal issues. They haven't busted me for my grow or anything like that.

I had a confrontation, lets say, with a young person and they are trying to get one over on me. All this talk of suing me and all this shit, it probably won't amount to anything but the stress and bullshit just isn't worth it so I'm going to have to shut down until I am sure this is resolved. 

I have some official type folks coming to my house next week will be interesting to see what happens. It's crazy how far people take a something that would have been a non-issue to 99.9% of society. These spoiled little cunts of today think they should be able to sue...


----------



## professor KIND (May 31, 2015)

^ holy shit bro.

while i dont know you all that well, i cant see how talk of law suits & confrontation involves your plants.

nor do i see how officials coming to ur home have ANY right to come inside.

i just had a package (flee bay) stolen off my steps... with 16 cameras outside.
turns out a neighbor stole my shit right off the steps & went back into his house.

fuck that. i called the (city) cops in 3 seconds after review of the vid.

warm weather. filled flower room. clones in the laundry room. veg in my living room. & i dump filtered & ionized air onto a city street out of a dryer vent.

whatever decision you need to make, i hope the rebound is quick & painless.

so sorry to hear about the loss of an entire garden!

been in (legal) trouble before, but i didnt even think twice about waiting on my step w/ a burned vid in my hand.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 31, 2015)

These 6 month mandatory minimums for 6 plants are scary shit, just doesn't seem worth it.

I was humming and hawing about shutting down for the summer anyways.

There were cops in my drive way the other night when I got home and I thought they were here for me and I had a massive anxiety attack. Anxiety and other issues are why I grow so it seems like a bad idea to continue going and stress about it for the time being. At least until I am 100% the cops aren't going to show up and this situation is over with.

I hate being in the dark and not knowing what the hell this persons actual intentions are, they made it pretty clear they were going to do everything they could to fuck me over and so far they have taken those steps so I can only assume worse is to come. We'll see I plan on being prepared. Then again they could have just been mad and acted in the heat of the moment time will tell.


----------



## professor KIND (May 31, 2015)

cameras... put them on your house.
even dummy (solar power, look & light up real) cameras.

film that asshole evry time they come outside their front door. on purpose!
& make some of the camera angles obvious.

my dvr has audio too. i have 2 all weather microphones outside.
even when the cops knock on my door i tell them being audio & vid recorded.
unless its major drama where the cops need data, they leave every time! 

and the neighbors know nothing about the mics. i listen to them on the daily just to keep informed and in the loop with what transpires on my block. 

plus my neighbors, they know it too, i keep them in check with vid data.
step your game up & fight back in a smart way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> These 6 month mandatory minimums for 6 plants are scary shit, just doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> I was humming and hawing about shutting down for the summer anyways.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. A dude I was good friends with and played in a band with for 10+ years flipped out and threaten to narc me out because my sister hooked him up with one of her friends and my he went stalker/creep on her so my sister told him to get lost. Next thing I know dude is on facebook talking about having dirt on me and shit. I just stopped talking to the dude but I didn't chop my shit down, I couldn't afford to at the time. This was in an illegal state in the midwest, one that starts with an I.

I'm not sure what you did to dude but as a grower in an illegal state, you don't get to enjoy the ability to start fights with people or do things that people will retaliate over and your case is a perfect example of why. Sucks but sometimes you just got to bite your tongue in certain circumstances. I've done it countless times and sure sometimes I come off looking like a bitch but I can't let vindictive behavior fuck my shit up. I can't tell you how many times my sister's ex boyfriend needed his face punched but if I whooped his ass I'd be in the same boat, the SS Narced On, then I would have been the one going to jail

Here's to hoping dude is just a little shit talking bitch and not a sorry ass narc.

PS. If they ain't got a warrant, DO NOT LET THEM IN. Police can't just come to your house to search for weed because someone narced on you. They have to have proof, aka a controlled purchase or K9 dogs hitting on odor but not just hear say, so don't let nobody in without a warrant. You have the right not to self incriminate so take advantage of that. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## danky supreme (May 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> speaking of herms.
> 
> found a few (just a few) nanners on my bodhi sky lotus.
> 
> ...


Whats that skylotus all about? Not trying to change the thread but I have a pack and am really interested in anything Bodhi. Thanks


----------



## danky supreme (May 31, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think this is a sour d hybrid as well.
> View attachment 3430669


Agreed


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Well bad news, I have to cut everything and shut down. Legal issues. They haven't busted me for my grow or anything like that.
> 
> I had a confrontation, lets say, with a young person and they are trying to get one over on me. All this talk of suing me and all this shit, it probably won't amount to anything but the stress and bullshit just isn't worth it so I'm going to have to shut down until I am sure this is resolved.
> 
> I have some official type folks coming to my house next week will be interesting to see what happens. It's crazy how far people take a something that would have been a non-issue to 99.9% of society. These spoiled little cunts of today think they should be able to sue...


Ah shit man, sorry to hear that.




thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel for you. A dude I was good friends with and played in a band with for 10+ years flipped out and threaten to narc me out because my sister hooked him up with one of her friends and my he went stalker/creep on her so my sister told him to get lost. Next thing I know dude is on facebook talking about having dirt on me and shit. I just stopped talking to the dude but I didn't chop my shit down, I couldn't afford to at the time. This was in an illegal state in the midwest, one that starts with an I.
> 
> I'm not sure what you did to dude but as a grower in an illegal state, you don't get to enjoy the ability to start fights with people or do things that people will retaliate over and your case is a perfect example of why. Sucks but sometimes you just got to bite your tongue in certain circumstances. I've done it countless times and sure sometimes I come off looking like a bitch but I can't let vindictive behavior fuck my shit up. I can't tell you how many times my sister's ex boyfriend needed his face punched but if I whooped his ass I'd be in the same boat, the SS Narced On, then I would have been the one going to jail
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth. Hell, I live in a "legal" state and I still follow your approach. I've been wanting to smack the shit out of my neighbor for a year now and I haven't because I don't want cops around. You can be 100% in compliance with state laws and those mo fo's can still come and jack your grow up, and take anything they want. I see stories in the paper almost every week about it. 

Civil forfeiture laws are great!


----------



## Socalrob (May 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> cameras... put them on your house.
> even dummy (solar power, look & light up real) cameras.
> 
> film that asshole evry time they come outside their front door. on purpose!
> ...


I put up cameras all around my condo because of jackass neighbors and they're stupid nonsense and for almost 5 years now most of the problems have stopped. As soon as I put them up, I started seeing who was doing what and I confronted them and when they tried to deny it I pointed at the camera. People are getting more disrespectful and having cameras definitely changed things. We had property damage, people drinking in the green belt behind my condo then smashing they're bottles on the sidewalks where I walked my dog. All of it came to a quick halt because of cameras.

I'm pretty new to indoor growing, less than 2 years but I just started pollen chucking. I crossed a la plata labs alien bubba with another ab to get more seeds. I'm starting a run with sincity blue lime pie and blue power. I'll be crossing alien bubba with Bluepower. I'll fill my tent with both 12 12 fs then I'll put whatever males and females in my backyard for breeding. Then my friend will do the same only the blue lime pie which is in the cookie family will get crossed in his backyard with a gsc. The alien bubba is a bx3 so I'm hoping for some kind of stability. We don't know what we're doing but we're having fun doing it.


----------



## professor KIND (May 31, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> Whats that skylotus all about? Not trying to change the thread but I have a pack and am really interested in anything Bodhi. Thanks


ive only done 4 beans from the pack.

so the jury is still out.
one pheno is in a jar & done.

the other pheno (has b+ & a+ qualities & nice nugz) ill keep on repeat until i go through the pack some more.

all the photos im showing are of the keeper... which is not a mother over here.
ive got clones in flower to see how they run rooted, with a touch of veg, and a flip.

not uber impressed... but more veg time is great for this strain.
so keep that in mind. plus im gonna do that next time i run them.

the 55 day principal like the rev uses from KOS.

the smoke, hitting the glass now, darn good!


----------



## professor KIND (May 31, 2015)

im telling you. cameras work.
long as you arent instigating shit.

plus put tape a talk on your phone w/ a quick start button.
just in case guy is starting with you. you can record the audio or use the camera feature & have vid.

no subjectivity.
cops will love it.
dont be scared of the cops.
you're not incriminating urself.
the cameras give u mind control advantage.
fight back smart not like a savage (unless u have to 

let me add, hopefully you never told/show ur garden to anybody.
even smoking or giving out nugz, be careful w/ neighbors.

i got plants in my living room (3 tents done proper w/ filters) cause im single right now.
everything gets basement and locked before i start the prowl.

trust nobody. even trades with dudes. scrutinize everything. ask me how i know all this?
no need. pros never fuck up 2x. 

the cameras though cheap as those seeds you buy too many of


----------



## Socalrob (May 31, 2015)

I agree cameras work great, and everyone near me knows I have them. Also I grew back in the 70's into the 80's when it was a felony to do so and the reason I never got caught or robbed was I never told anyone. My family and I back then were very guarded about, we took it very seriously. Only 2 people know I grow now, my wife and a close friend and fellow grower. I'm a legal med grower but I treat it like I did back in the day for peace of mind. I'm 61 and still have that old school way of thinking.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2015)

Not my work...this is a cross from another cool cat here on RIU. 

Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb:


----------



## torontoke (Jun 3, 2015)

Ive been lurking this thread since i first saw it and have always been curious. 
Do u guys trade seeds or is that sort of thing even allowed on here?
I know you cant sell or anything but is trading a no no too?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jun 3, 2015)

I want ot say this is my Konway Kartel..
our cross of headband 818 (?)male and a chocolope[e female.

it had the chocolate flavoring mywifeliked and the hitass headband at the end..a good sleep ytime weed.

Eventually ran out of seeds and clones are long gone.
sniff. my first multy year strain, maybe had a f3 at one point


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ive been lurking this thread since i first saw it and have always been curious.
> Do u guys trade seeds or is that sort of thing even allowed on here?
> I know you cant sell or anything but is trading a no no too?


all for private conversations 

free the beans !


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ive been lurking this thread since i first saw it and have always been curious.
> Do u guys trade seeds or is that sort of thing even allowed on here?
> I know you cant sell or anything but is trading a no no too?


Just do your stuff privately and not out in the open for the whole world to see and you should be good. There are more ways of getting in contact with people so stick to that and everything will be Gucci


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

works like this :

1) put on tin foil hat

mine has a cali connex sticker on the inside & swerves bad mojo fuels the signal broadcast.



2) send out bean distress call ...north east quadrent of the sky is best signal strength

and so u know, every gardener has one of these out back. made by hydrofarm of course.



3) then , these find a way under your pillow at night... just leave one tooth & you'll see


----------



## torontoke (Jun 3, 2015)

I sort of figured that, i just wasnt sure if it was one of those topics that gets u banned or something.
I have more than enough to run now as it is i was just curious


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 3, 2015)

its possible to post.
the mods if they know you will
maybe
let it slide. or not see it for a moment.
however
all cryptic and stuff, el penguino
runs shit around here with rules for playtime.
& the mods they got to do the job & hit the controls.
peeps will notice & "like" your request
and you can go and delete the post or modify it.

i would only try this in a flowing conversation though.

then again tin foil hat & forts & private messages have served me well.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 3, 2015)

free email accounts are a great way to keep in touch with people.


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ive been lurking this thread since i first saw it and have always been curious.
> Do u guys trade seeds or is that sort of thing even allowed on here?
> I know you cant sell or anything but is trading a no no too?


First rule about fight club...


----------



## Joedank (Jun 5, 2015)

this is how i gather pollen , if there is tons i put it thru a sifter and shake it on some rice or with a dessacant bag but this is a tester male with absurd garlic knot smell... .. sour d X garlicbreath bx in 5.4.3.2.1... chucked...

@stowandgrow had to add the pic from my phone sorry for the delay
a drop or 2 of bioag tm-7 and they flower till the end


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3434883 this is how i gather pollen ..


I'm all ears...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3434883 this is how i gather pollen , if there is tons i put it thru a sifter and shake it on some rice or with a dessacant bag but this is a tester male with absurd garlic knot smell... .. sour d X garlicbreath bx in 5.4.3.2.1... chucked...
> 
> @stowandgrow had to add the pic from my phone sorry for the delay
> a drop or 2 of bioag tm-7 and they flower till the end


Cool! When do you snip the branches off the plant and stick em in water?


----------



## Joedank (Jun 5, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Cool! When do you snip the branches off the plant and stick em in water?


right when the first calax is dangeling about to parachute  or they develope a bunch and you "cant take it anymore "... the tm-7 rocks for keeping them going for awhile those are 7 days in the water... just dont let it go dry lol...i kinda tap the stem and get the rest to drop off the flowers but not too hard ....or unopened ones will fall . use a sifter or a wide paint brush to get the flowers out of the way... then brush into holding vessel.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 6, 2015)

what up everybody I was wondering is anybody has a good indica dominant cross that could help with MS and terminal cancer.i am helping a few patients who have recently turned to MJ to help them.i am totally wil;ling to trade if need be.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 7, 2015)

Freshly picked produce. 818 Hb x bio d.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 7, 2015)

If you don't mind greenhouse gases such ass jet fuel and diesel. I would love to see them grow.


----------



## TheHermit (Jun 9, 2015)

Took down my other deadhead x escaped 12/12 from seed







Here is a dry bud shot of the first one I took down


----------



## amgprb (Jun 9, 2015)

My seed run is goin very well, actually TOO well! Haha, probably got 1500 seeds this run, oooooppps!

Anyways, found a free-loading hitch hiker hobo in my flower cab today when I was watering! 

 

Who says seeds need to be cured and properly stored?! Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2015)

My critical SS x BD phenos, well the best two.

"C" She smells like orange juice and sometimes a hint of lemon. Stoked if she comes out orange tasting.
 
 

"D" She smells like the bertha pheno I just cut of BD. Plus she is the most frosted and appears to be the largest/fastest flowerer.


----------



## genuity (Jun 11, 2015)

Chopping *yoga flame
 
 
Very of type growth,super flame smells.*


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Chopping *yoga flame
> View attachment 3438149
> View attachment 3438150
> Very of type growth,super flame smells.*


Doesn't lol like she's a great yielder but the flowers on her look exceptional. Another great one from you bro


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 12, 2015)

I really like the look of that Yoga Flame, anything crossed with Bubba is good in my book. Some of those need to end up in some BB freebie packs 



amgprb said:


> Hit my Purple Kush with some Double White Cheese pollen. I wasnt sure if it took, but noticed today that seeds are busting out of the calyxs!
> 
> I didnt think the pollen had taken so after a week I hit her a second time... Well it looks like both were successful so now im going to have WAYYYYYYY more beans then expected. I will update when ready, will be more then enough to go around!
> 
> The male is (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) x (Exodus Cheese x Aloha White Widow) and the female is my Purple Kush I have had for a few years. Look around if interested, I have posted many pics of her


It took me forever but I finally found pictures of your Purple Kush, she's a real pretty plant. I bet those seeds will turn out to be some fire


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 17, 2015)

Heri surfer....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Heri surfer....
> View attachment 3442563


Is that a Herijuana cross? Good looking bud man.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 19, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is that a Herijuana cross? Good looking bud man.


Yea herijuana x Maui waui. Thanks here's some others....


----------



## Joedank (Jun 19, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Yea herijuana x Maui waui. Thanks here's some others....
> View attachment 3443854


looks danky stanky
looks like 2 males for me with the cannatonic x dubking. i am testing them both an taking cuts . seeds, an pollen soon..lol


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks danky stanky
> looks like 2 males for me with the cannatonic x dubstep. i am testing them both an taking cuts . seeds, an pollen soon..lol


Boo, I've got a girl


----------



## Joedank (Jun 20, 2015)

giggles26 said:


> Boo, I've got a girl


oh i wanted a male from it for harlequin and r14 crosses that tora bora might be calling me too.
got a few getaway mountain strains today from a buddy ... STOKED to see the sea dragon an dbrain twister first hand


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2015)

amgprb's Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb at 5 or so weeks 12/12. Starting to smell great!


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 20, 2015)

that Lost purple diesel x cherry bomb looks fire and DAMN that Yoga Flame looks fuckin dank.where can a brother get some of them beans?


----------



## torontoke (Jun 20, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> that Lost purple diesel x cherry bomb looks fire and DAMN that Yoga Flame looks fuckin dank.where can a brother get some of them beans?


Did u notice the thread title.
Most of these are homebred goodies that these guys have mastered.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> that Lost purple diesel x cherry bomb looks fire and DAMN that Yoga Flame looks fuckin dank.where can a brother get some of them beans?


I agree! The yoga flame looks great too. amgprb and Genuity have a good eye for this.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 20, 2015)

Daydream haze (fem x ghost train haze #1(male)


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 20, 2015)

Rally dig the work y'all are doing in here some amazing colors and all sorts of frosty ladies to peep on thanks for sharing and keep it green. . (Goji og x jack herrer)x oggth#1 same male as the ddh x above


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2015)

Just put some honeybee pollen on a fortune teller,I just want to see what he adds/how strong on weak he is.
Put some of his pollen on a Aloha grapes also.
And hit that same aloha grapes with purple kush x gsog pollen



Had some old cherry puff pollen dust,used that on one of the exotic cookies 'N cream
I really hope that one takes.

Got a good looking mendobreath f2 male,that will hit one of these cookies 'N cream for sure.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 24, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just put some honeybee pollen on a fortune teller,I just want to see what he adds/how strong on weak he is.
> Put some of his pollen on a Aloha grapes also.
> And hit that same aloha grapes with purple kush x gsog pollen
> 
> ...


OMG....,EVERY SINGLE ONE of those crosses sounds sooooo amazing!!! Good luck brother! Hope they all take!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Just put some honeybee pollen on a fortune teller,I just want to see what he adds/how strong on weak he is.
> Put some of his pollen on a Aloha grapes also.
> And hit that same aloha grapes with purple kush x gsog pollen
> 
> ...


Man straight killing it. I told you bro you need to release some of those out to the public.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2015)

Seems like the bullshit parade has died down my way, I'm going to be digging into those Yoga Flames and Honey Bee's again. 

Taken the time to completely redo my grow space and build a sick ass new LED light that should be comparable to a 600 and allow me to use way more of my space and reduce the amount of fans on.

You got my safe address if you end up having too many of those new creations  they sound sick as fuck  is that the same male's pollen that was used in Fireballs?


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Man straight killing it. I told you bro you need to release some of those out to the public.


I like the freebie thing,I really do get a joy out of seeing what people get..



Mr.Head said:


> Seems like the bullshit parade has died down my way, I'm going to be digging into those Yoga Flames and Honey Bee's again.
> 
> Taken the time to completely redo my grow space and build a sick ass new LED light that should be comparable to a 600 and allow me to use way more of my space and reduce the amount of fans on.
> 
> You got my safe address if you end up having too many of those new creations  they sound sick as fuck  is that the same male's pollen that was used in Fireballs?


That's what I'm bout to do soon,redo my setup...
& yes that was the same pollen,that was used in fireballs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2015)

Here's some shots of my critical sensi star x buddha's dream cross which turned out to be like a bag of skittles. Pheno B has an orangeberry smell and is yielding out quite nicely.
 

Pheno C has a straight blueberry smell, super sweet like sugar coated bberries or strawberries, but she's no yielder.
 
 

Pheno D is a tall lanky girl with nice sized dense spear buds and a lime soda smell which smells exactly like my recently harvest bertha cut of buddha's dream which cured to a nice lime flavor.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds like some insane flavors are in the making @genuity. Is that medobreath mendo purps x motorbreath? I am moving and gonna hopefully utilize my led i used this last run with my hps setup too since i will have more space. Plan on doing a lot of f2s and searching( mostly bodhi,esko,rd,topdawg,alien)and chucking. How do you pm on here wanted to hit up breeders to get permission before i use their gear as i plan on gifting anything worthwhile i get but don't wanna step on any toes. Thanks for sharing and y'all be easy.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 25, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's some shots of my critical sensi star x buddha's dream cross which turned out to be like a bag of skittles. Pheno B has an orangeberry smell and is yielding out quite nicely.View attachment 3448006
> View attachment 3448007
> 
> Pheno C has a straight blueberry smell, super sweet like sugar coated bberries or strawberries, but she's no yielder.
> ...


Beautiful plants man i like the sound of that orangeberry bet its delicious. Should pack a punch with that pedigree.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh lala...looking very nice.

@cripplecreek77 mendobreath is mendo montage x ogkb cookies

Fireballs
 
& her other half further along in 12/12....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> I like the freebie thing,I really do get a joy out of seeing what people get..
> 
> 
> That's what I'm bout to do soon,redo my setup...
> & yes that was the same pollen,that was used in fireballs.


I can dig it bro. You good people man and your blessing people with good genetics so I can't do nothing but applaud you. Good karma will come your which I'm sure it already has


----------



## Joedank (Jun 26, 2015)

looks like some honeybee f2 , sea dragon , and brain twister will be hitting the soil this week
thanks to all the members/ breeders on this forum that keep me inspired....switching to instagram for the farm updates PM me if you want the hook
fireballs added to the lineup as well


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks like some honeybee f2 , sea dragon , and brain twister will be hitting the soil this week
> thanks to all the members/ breeders on this forum that keep me inspired....switching to instagram for the farm updates PM me if you want the hook
> fireballs added to the lineup as well


I found some real kill in those honeybee f2s


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 26, 2015)

I have some crosses from last harvest, I used pollen from a Bodhi Headtrip male and made more Headtrip F2s than I know what to do with.

I also dusted my Medijuana Grapefruit pheno to make Headtrip x Medijuana and had a little bit of pollen drift that gave me a few Headtrip x 5th Element seeds.


----------



## professor KIND (Jun 26, 2015)

just snagged a pack of bodhi "apollo 11 , genius" from sea of seeds.

they still take the "rollitup" promo code for 10% discount.

stoked !!!!
had to share my love in the best canna chucking thread on earth


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2015)

amgprb's Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb at 7 weeks 12/12. I could kick myself right in the plums for not taking a clone of this. So frosty, and smells delicious! Might have to reveg her...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> amgprb's Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb at 7 weeks 12/12. I could kick myself right in the plums for not taking a clone of this. So frosty, and smells delicious! Might have to reveg her...
> 
> View attachment 3450490 View attachment 3450492


It seems like every time we don't take clones of something it always comes out spectacular lol. Hopefully you can reveg her as she looks amazing


----------



## amgprb (Jun 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> amgprb's Lost Purple Diesel x Cherry Bomb at 7 weeks 12/12. I could kick myself right in the plums for not taking a clone of this. So frosty, and smells delicious! Might have to reveg her...
> 
> View attachment 3450490 View attachment 3450492


Very nice! You getting any cherry or grape smells to her?

Not sure how many i sent, but they are pretty uniform if u pop more.

@akhiymjames im pretty sure you have some of these too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> It seems like every time we don't take clones of something it always comes out spectacular lol. Hopefully you can reveg her as she looks amazing


Every damn time




amgprb said:


> Very nice! You getting any cherry or grape smells to her?
> 
> Not sure how many i sent, but they are pretty uniform if u pop more.
> 
> @akhiymjames im pretty sure you have some of these too


I had six, and popped all of them. 4 females, with two looking exceptional. Definitely a fruity smell, but I cant really pin it down right now. SUPER frosty!

How long do these typically take to finish?


----------



## amgprb (Jun 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Every damn time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 to 9 weeks should do it, keep me posted if they take longer.

If your reveg is unsuccessful, let me know and I can get some more to you if you want.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 29, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Very nice! You getting any cherry or grape smells to her?
> 
> Not sure how many i sent, but they are pretty uniform if u pop more.
> 
> @akhiymjames im pretty sure you have some of these too


I could've swore it was a different mom than Cherry Bomb but what do I know you made them. I knew I had something crossed with the dad but didn't know if it was the same.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 3, 2015)

So Fireballs is the one with lots of single bladed leaves. The Lee Roy reveg is actually going well  considering how she looks

and the last one is my super neglected and put in fucked up soil TER x GSOG. Since I added the LED rig ti's just packing on the frost and turning purple. Who knows might reveg it too. Doubt it though  Pardon the mess putting in a raised floor this week it's all getting ripped out and rebuilt.

By far my worst looking garden shots but this hasn't been top priority for a while, this TER x GSOG was meant to test the soil for the clones anyways. It's super hot going to have to cut it in half at least before I use it on anything.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> So Fireballs is the one with lots of single bladed leaves. The Lee Roy reveg is actually going well  considering how she looks
> 
> and the last one is my super neglected and put in fucked up soil TER x GSOG. Since I added the LED rig ti's just packing on the frost and turning purple. Who knows might reveg it too. Doubt it though  Pardon the mess putting in a raised floor this week it's all getting ripped out and rebuilt.
> 
> By far my worst looking garden shots but this hasn't been top priority for a while, this TER x GSOG was meant to test the soil for the clones anyways. It's super hot going to have to cut it in half at least before I use it on anything.View attachment 3453287 View attachment 3453288 View attachment 3453289


Use that hot soil as some supersoil bro. I'm sure that would pump out some great plants that flower when they're dialed in right. Great it just like supersoil and only fill the bottom of your pots up with it then base soil and should be good to go.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm going to try a couple different methods and see what I like best I was thinking about doing the super soil method of a base layer, as well as multiple layers and mixing half and half and seeing which is better. thanks for the idea  

Hoping the fireballs doens't take long for me to clone. The reveg process has been slow. Starting to think I left way too much bud on this it, obviously revegging is very strain dependent but this Lee Roy is revegging insanely fast with no leaves compared to the Fireballs which obviously has loads of shoots but are all 3 inches tall but was in way better shape going into the reveg.

Thinking I may scrog a couple fireballs.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 4, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to try a couple different methods and see what I like best I was thinking about doing the super soil method of a base layer, as well as multiple layers and mixing half and half and seeing which is better. thanks for the idea
> 
> Hoping the fireballs doens't take long for me to clone. The reveg process has been slow. Starting to think I left way too much bud on this it, obviously revegging is very strain dependent but this Lee Roy is revegging insanely fast with no leaves compared to the Fireballs which obviously has loads of shoots but are all 3 inches tall but was in way better shape going into the reveg.
> 
> Thinking I may scrog a couple fireballs.


Do you up-pot when you reveg a plant? I'm definitely going to reveg one or two of those LPD x CB but not sure if I should put them in a larger bucket or just leave them be??


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 4, 2015)

just left these in the 2 gallons I flowered them out in. I will be up-putting the fireballs to a 5 gallon tonight been putting it off for a while . watered them maybe once a week.

Honestly these have been the laziest on my part and best reveggers the fireballs was under 9 watt LED cree bulb until I broke it knocking over a lamp so now they are under a 2500k ikea LED. Been putting them back and forth between under the LED rig I built and the LED Ikea bulb.

I didn't expect that Lee Roy to last a week after harvest and it's got half an inch shoots.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

Dang y'all killing it up in here !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a male bog seeds sourbubble ive named peter north! I'm gonna collect his pollen, that batch kicked ass, ANYONE who'd like some pollen can do so. Thought about crossing it with golden lion cali king


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 9, 2015)

You guy r killing i would love ti runsome the cross ive seen here


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 9, 2015)

Tis how we find that keeper strain we all adore. chuckin pollen!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

Im really really new to this whole pollen chucking thing and most of everything ive learned has been by watching these guys.
Theres alot of good people on here throwing knowledge around left and right.
Now i have a question for any of you that have tested bodhis gear.
The testers that you ran are they f1 f2 etc?
I ran a pack of testers but they didnt have anything written on the bag besides the strain names.
Anyone know how much he works em before they are tested?
Maybe i should have posted that question in the bodhi thread but i know its pretty much the same regulars that hang here and my question is more of a pollen chucking thing


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Im really really new to this whole pollen chucking thing and most of everything ive learned has been by watching these guys.
> Theres alot of good people on here throwing knowledge around left and right.
> Now i have a question for any of you that have tested bodhis gear.
> The testers that you ran are they f1 f2 etc?
> ...


I'm no expert on this either, but I would imagine it was F1. 90% of strains offered by breeders are F1. Most of them specify if the strain has been worked beyond that. If it doesn't say "Killing Fields F4" or some such thing then you can assume its the first generation.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 9, 2015)

Or listed as a IBL (inbred line )


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm no expert on this either, but I would imagine it was F1. 90% of strains offered by breeders are F1. Most of them specify if the strain has been worked beyond that. If it doesn't say "Killing Fields F4" or some such thing then you can assume its the first generation.


Ya thats what i thought.
And the ones that are worked over a few cycles and back crossed f1 x f1 would create an f2 bean.
I put a bunch of cuttings from the original tester run in a friends place last summer and just found out he ran all of together and every female had about 20 beans.
So those would then be tester name f2's


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Ya thats what i thought.
> And the ones that are worked over a few cycles and back crossed f1 x f1 would create an f2 bean.
> I put a bunch of cuttings from the original tester run in a friends place last summer and just found out he ran all of together and every female had about 20 beans.
> So those would then be tester name f2's


If you have your friend a bunch of cuts and he grew them out and the females had seed it's two things that happened rogue pollen hit the ladies or some of the ladies hermed and pollinated the ladies which created s1 selfed generation 1. That would make them fem seeds but makes could come from them


----------



## torontoke (Jul 9, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> If you have your friend a bunch of cuts and he grew them out and the females had seed it's two things that happened rogue pollen hit the ladies or some of the ladies hermed and pollinated the ladies which created s1 selfed generation 1. That would make them fem seeds but makes could come from them


He grew out like 10 female clones and 4 males. He didnt pull the males out in time.
But it was a male and female of the same strain from cuts off the first round. I killed all the cuts i kept that were of the male but he didnt get to his in time.
None of the females hermed. Yet each one only had 20 or so seeds.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 9, 2015)

torontoke said:


> He grew out like 10 female clones and 4 males. He didnt pull the males out in time.
> But it was a male and female of the same strain from cuts off the first round. I killed all the cuts i kept that were of the male but he didnt get to his in time.
> None of the females hermed. Yet each one only had 20 or so seeds.


Yes they're f2 then.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

And on and on goes this thing of ours...eh? good morning all! my last run of arcata trainwreck.......oh my i want some more....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

A PA farmer buddy who is inactive military like me(we do look after each other once the deployments are done) sent me some simpson oil for my wife's mother and my bulldog who has cancer. lmao, the bulldoh life has been upgraded 95% from the simpson oil! i'm amazed. Here's some kona sunset ladies i kept beans from, they were hit with northern lights #5, An oldschool new england headies strain that dosnt do tours around the country lol.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes that's a barrel cactus in the pot with her!


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Yes that's a barrel cactus in the pot with her!


I was just about to ask.....

Looking good


On the f1 f2 thing...

You really have to do research,cause not all things will say f1 ect.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2015)

amgprb's LPD x Cherry Bomb at 9 weeks. Callin her done.


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 11, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's some shots of my critical sensi star x buddha's dream cross which turned out to be like a bag of skittles. Pheno B has an orangeberry smell and is yielding out quite nicely.View attachment 3448006
> View attachment 3448007
> 
> Pheno C has a straight blueberry smell, super sweet like sugar coated bberries or strawberries, but she's no yielder.
> ...


well done man, ive still got some sensi star reg beans, definitley gonna x em with rockbud to make some rockstar but if you got any other ideas for good crosses i could do with the SS male im interested in hearing please?


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 11, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> well done man, ive still got some sensi star reg beans, definitley gonna x em with rockbud to make some rockstar but if you got any other ideas for good crosses i could do with the SS male im interested in hearing please?


Can you still get Sensi Star in reg seed form ?


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 11, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Can you still get Sensi Star in reg seed form ?


man ive had these sensi star beans for..ummm..im not sure but approx 5-7yrs, ive got em in a steady cool dry cellar @ 18C/64F so germ rates still good


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3427962 View attachment 3427963
> Soooo this is my:
> (Lost Coast OGxGDP) x Desert Diesel
> 
> ...


Those are the ones I have bro not the Cherry Bomb cross. Don't see how I missed this list but I'm glad I saw it. Makes me look forward to popping this beans.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 11, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> amgprb's LPD x Cherry Bomb at 9 weeks. Callin her done.
> 
> View attachment 3457534


Looks delicious! Makes me wonder sometimes why i buy so many beans when I already have so much fire in the vault! Lol

U did a great job with her buddy, hit me up anytime you are ready for some more... Got like 6 new crosses


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Looks delicious! Makes me wonder sometimes why i buy so many beans when I already have so much fire in the vault! Lol
> 
> U did a great job with her buddy, hit me up anytime you are ready for some more... Got like 6 new crosses


I did a quick dry on a couple of them and the smoke is excellent! All around great plants. VERY uniform too. All 4 females are nearly identical. I'd go so far as to say that these are more uniform than 95% of the beans I've purchased from actual "breeders".

Boggles the mind. Great job on these bro!


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 11, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> man ive had these sensi star beans for..ummm..im not sure but approx 5-7yrs, ive got em in a steady cool dry cellar @ 18C/64F so germ rates still good


I have wanted some for a looooong time but it's been at least 5 yrs since I saw them for sale....what a shame for that strain to not be offered in regular seed form....you have some gems my man !!!

If you ever f2 those ummm.......


----------



## podfather20 (Jul 11, 2015)

That cherry bomb cross looks dank


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

Sinister D aka day breaker x bio D


----------



## Joedank (Jul 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Sinister D aka day breaker x bio DView attachment 3457871


popping these soon stoked!


----------



## v.s one (Jul 11, 2015)

Joedank said:


> popping these soon stoked!


 I can't wait to see them in the green house. I saw them sour amnesia pictures you posted the other day. Your killin it bro.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Sinister D aka day breaker x bio DView attachment 3457871


Is this your first time posting about these?

I rarely miss a cross like that......sneaky v.s one.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Is this your first time posting about these?
> 
> I rarely miss a cross like that......sneaky v.s one.


 Yeah. Testing them out to see how they blend. looking for something super loud.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah. Testing them out to see how they blend. looking for something super loud.


Every last bio D I have seen,has been nothing but pure eye candy,and I know the smoke matches...

That is one seed making group,that I would love to see come back to the public...303 seeds is good.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Every last bio D I have seen,has been nothing but pure eye candy,and I know the smoke matches...
> 
> That is one seed making group,that I would love to see come back to the public...303 seeds is good.


really stoked to test these this fall season . next to some honeybee f2 and other goodies from round these boards ... was real sad i missed out on most of the 303 gear but these crosses look legit  bio d male  good call @v.s one


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 13, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> I have wanted some for a looooong time but it's been at least 5 yrs since I saw them for sale....what a shame for that strain to not be offered in regular seed form....you have some gems my man !!!
> 
> If you ever f2 those ummm.......


thanks man, i feel like a greedy bugger buying up as many seeds as i can afford, then a great strain is discontinued or just released as feminized only, then i feel better about being that greedy bugger,
sure man if they get to f2 theres every reason we should help our bros here in their quest for their desired strains, thats what we are here for one way or other


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2015)

This TER X GSOG is smelling of nothing but grape. She looks even worse then last time but still swelling like crazy so I'm letting her go till she stops throwing new growth.

She's getting revegged. I wasn't going to but if the smokes good she might be a really nice plant grown properly  buds are almost silver/purple thinking Silver Grapes would be a good name if she sticks around  I'll take some nug shots in a couple weeks when I can trim off all the ugly and make it look like I didn't it fuck it up from the get go 

Edit: I figure if she doesn't throw nanners from this big of a fuck up she must be pretty damn stable


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Every last bio D I have seen,has been nothing but pure eye candy,and I know the smoke matches...
> 
> That is one seed making group,that I would love to see come back to the public...303 seeds is good.


They do some drop on firestax but shit go fast lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> They do some drop on firestax but shit go fast lol


I thought they stopped selling seeds everywhere because of where they're located and if they did they would be breaking the law? Just what I heard as I hear you can still get their gear in Colorado


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I thought they stopped selling seeds everywhere because of where they're located and if they did they would be breaking the law? Just what I heard as I hear you can still get their gear in Colorado


@dbkick can you get 303 seeds anywhere in colorado yet??


----------



## dbkick (Jul 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> @dbkick can you get 303 seeds anywhere in colorado yet??


Hey joe, sorry it takes me awhile to reply, always on the throttled list for some odd fucking reason. 
It's a shame because I have some things to share and being on the throttled list just because you disagree with someone that's in control of the throttle makes it kinda not worth it, I just got a message since I tried to post a couple times in 3 minutes or so I'm limited in the number of posts I can make. Comes down to management and maturity I think. Or it could be all this white pride I'm preaching, sarcasm of course, anyone that knows me knows I'm not even close to being a racist and I believe EVERY race should be proud.
303 is gonna be back up soon from what I understand. There was even some talk about expanding and running out on the east coast.
Summer of 2015 is the word I got, last I talked with them they were building the warehouse..


----------



## v.s one (Jul 16, 2015)

Has any chuckers out there hit a feminized plant with pollen.?with No problems with the off spring.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has any chuckers out there hit a feminized plant with pollen.?with No problems with the off spring.


I have some seedlings right now that are the offspring of a fem chem that got pollinated. So far i have had a 100% germ rate and they are looking normal so far. They are only about two weeks old tho


----------



## TheHermit (Jul 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has any chuckers out there hit a feminized plant with pollen.?with No problems with the off spring.


No different than hitting a regular plant, at least in my experience.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 16, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Has any chuckers out there hit a feminized plant with pollen.?with No problems with the off spring.


The Cherry Bomb i used in the above referenced cross that Stow just ran (plus a few others) came from a fem bean...

I even made S2 (?) fems of the Cherry Bomb... They are incredibly uniform.. Pop 5 beans and u swear u r running 5 clones!


----------



## docter (Jul 16, 2015)

super nice.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 16, 2015)

amgprb said:


> The Cherry Bomb i used in the above referenced cross that Stow just ran (plus a few others) came from a fem bean...
> 
> I even made S2 (?) fems of the Cherry Bomb... They are incredibly uniform.. Pop 5 beans and u swear u r running 5 clones!


Someone pointed me in a great direction with some info about s2 seeds and breeding. Once you hit your s1 pheno with pollen of the same pheno it will make uniform s2 seeds. Which in turn will be good good breeding stock as most of the seeds will be uniform. This was info out of a great breeding book can't remember what the name of it was will have to go back and find those posts


----------



## docter (Jul 16, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is cool I was actually thinking of putting a cookie collage together for myself as a side project- props..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Someone pointed me in a great direction with some info about s2 seeds and breeding. Once you hit your s1 pheno with pollen of the same pheno it will make uniform s2 seeds. Which in turn will be good good breeding stock as most of the seeds will be uniform. This was info out of a great breeding book can't remember what the name of it was will have to go back and find those posts


Ok so i understand the s1 to s2, but the pollen from the same pheno? so im growing out males of the same stock all of which are s1's correct?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok so i understand the s1 to s2, but the pollen from the same pheno? so im growing out males of the same stock all of which are s1's correct?


Ok think of it this way you by HSO Blue Dream seeds which are s1. You pop all seeds in the pack and of course they're all females. The pheno you like the you take a cutting from it root it and hit it with CS to turn the clone into a boy so you can pollinate the keeper pheno with pollen from itself. The resulting seeds will be s2 since you made them from s1 seeds and resulting seeds from this should all be uniform. Just like what amgprb experienced with creating fem seeds from s1 seeds of Cherry Bomb. The phenos should mostly be the same after doing this. You can harvest a plant and pop an s2 to get it right back

It's a great way to keep a pheno of a s1 female around. When I saw the info for it I thought it was amazing and why breeders aren't doing this with the clone only strains and I realized that once you s1 a pheno those seeds will have a lot of pheno variation so it would take a big pheno hunt to find something as similar as the elite clone only. Once you do tho you'll be able to have that s1 pheno around forever


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok kewl explaination! Wish i woulda been able to keep my s1 divine gsc beans. Those woulda been fun to play with. I'm struggling right now so i start everyday with tons of positive thoughts! Thankyou for taking the time to explain that for me.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok kewl explaination! Wish i woulda been able to keep my s1 divine gsc beans. Those woulda been fun to play with. I'm struggling right now so i start everyday with tons of positive thoughts! Thankyou for taking the time to explain that for me.


Yea I've wanted to try some Divine beans but I won't support Logic so never have got to try his fems but seen great stuff from them. Bro I know the feeling my car is fucked up just broke my iPhone shit is crazy very bad luck but things will get better bro and you have the right mindset so just keep thinking that way. Always a pleasure to help anyone


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

lmao yeah i wont/dont support him, a SUPER NICE PERSON! (yes they do exist thank the great spirit, gifted me those beans by surprise.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 17, 2015)

Why in the world would folks go to thcfarmer? I was hearing some pretty nasty stories froma close breeder friend of mine. that dude's gonna end up missing me thinks.......If you could choose one specific strain from your past that you'd like to breed with, what would it be guys??


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Why in the world would folks go to thcfarmer? I was hearing some pretty nasty stories froma close breeder friend of mine. that dude's gonna end up missing me thinks.......If you could choose one specific strain from your past that you'd like to breed with, what would it be guys??


I had a super plant,almost could pluck the nugs right off the plant,and smoke me..

My first seed order,from marijuana seeds.nl
It was the freebie at that,very short thick,silver plant...the smoke tasted like you was licking coins....yup,strangely good.

I'd love to have just kept her around...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 17, 2015)

The one that got away......


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 18, 2015)

What is the optimal time frame to pollinate a long flowering variety? 12-14 weeks?


Surely it's not going to be in the 3rd week as they prob won't have flowers formed yet? Just wait a couple weeks after the flowers have started to form? I've never grown anything over 11 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

Cleaned up the Fireballs took a bunch of bud off it that never produced shoots got about 10 tops and two clones .

It's begun. She's in a 5 gallon under my new 300 watt LED unit. Time to veg her out and get some bud. 

I'm leaning towards chopping this TER x GSOG, I know it's early but it's yellowing out like crazy and I have a feeling if I don't reveg it soon I might not get the chance. It's crazy how it's still swelling with almost no leaves at all lol. Either way I hope it smokes good cause I'm almost out  

Pics soon of this stupid Lee Roy reveg. lol I thought plants didn't grow without leaves?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

Lee Roy

TERxGsogEdit: I meant to add I'm having a really hard time getting the purp to show in pics on this TER XGSOG. Looking at her from 5 feet away she's clearly purple as all get out but the camera just doesn't capture the gravy.

Fireballs reveg.


Can't wait to have some more of these Fireballs nugs 







Stay fly dudes.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 18, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> What is the optimal time frame to pollinate a long flowering variety? 12-14 weeks?
> 
> 
> Surely it's not going to be in the 3rd week as they prob won't have flowers formed yet? Just wait a couple weeks after the flowers have started to form? I've never grown anything over 11 weeks.


i do around week 4-5 then again at week 7 if they look crazy white again . i have noticed hazes need 50 days to mature a seed minimum.



VTMi'kmaq said:


> Why in the world would folks go to thcfarmer? I was hearing some pretty nasty stories froma close breeder friend of mine. that dude's gonna end up missing me thinks.......If you could choose one specific strain from your past that you'd like to breed with, what would it be guys??


there was a cutting of white rino x trainwreck called rinowreck goning around the ski town s when i was a skibum . i got some cuts but i still want her to breed with ...lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Jul 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Cleaned up the Fireballs took a bunch of bud off it that never produced shoots got about 10 tops and two clones .
> 
> It's begun. She's in a 5 gallon under my new 300 watt LED unit. Time to veg her out and get some bud.
> 
> ...


Man my goats got loose one time and one got to my outdoor crop chewed the plants down to a 3" stub...well below the first node...it put back out grew two feet then buded


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Man my goats got loose one time and one got to my outdoor crop chewed the plants down to a 3" stub...well below the first node...it put back out grew two feet then buded


It's crazy how resilient these plants are. Surprises the shit outta me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 18, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> It's crazy how resilient these plants are. Surprises the shit outta me.


I just chopped a few that went two weeks with no water, food, or light, they looked like goners but bounced back OK..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

Those look pretty darn good considering, yield may have suffered but they still look healthy


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2015)

That ter x grog looks promising.....for real
Hope the reveg on that gos good.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> That ter x grog looks promising.....for real
> Hope the reveg on that gos good.


thanks bro and me too or I'll be making more  I still have GSOG seeds and lots of TER seeds. The smell is unreal exactly what I was looking for when I ordered all these grape seeds 

if the flavour is in the smoke I'll be super happy.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 20, 2015)

So here is a bud off the Medijuana mother that I chucked some Bodhi Headtrip pollen on. I'll be running that cross after I do one more run of the Medijuana. 

 

I've run this plant for a couple years now, she's a real nice medicinal indica that smells like a grapefruit orchard. I mainly make tinctures out of it to treat my mothers fibromyalgia but keep a few ounces around for a relaxing night time smoke.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

in the next two weeks, im cracking the rest of afkansastan & one pack of face off og.
so far, the afkanstn i cracked are giving more affy doms. stoked.

looks like the snow lotus doesnt influence much. which im happy about. i dont think the b-man isnt accurate in his take on the snow lotus. its a powerful male that does not let all the mother traits shine.

coming to this thread hardcore.

my first crosses will be :

1) blue dream (santa cruz cut) x face off og
2) finishing the work on my clone only , merlin's magik lemon x face off og
3) pink cheese x face off og
4) afkansastan x face off og
5) sky lotus x face off og

free beans for all (via a few of the trusted).





"free the beans".


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like some nice crosses there prof. KIND. 


also big respect for freeing the beans!!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

got down 6 face off now.

bless bro. id love to do a free the beans company.
like breeder boutique. just dirt cheap bomb genetics.

$20 a pack.
with ship (only usa) $25

the crew. you dudes.
only proven tested gear though.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 20, 2015)

Those do sound like nice crosses.
Not that there have been many posted on this thread that didnt sound good.
Props on freeing the beans.
The pay it forward movement is apparently not dead yet.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

the pink cheese i got from e$ko.
25 fems. i grew 24. found a mackadoscious.

im the only person in the usa with that strain.
its exodus x cheese berry haze (f4) the pink lady

i passed the clone twice. dude #1 lost it. DUH !

dude #2 is more pro. wouldnt be surprised if you peep that cut round here.

i want to send e$ko 100s of beans of his own shit on steroids LOL !
even to sannie shop as a freebie via e$ko.

shit sannie was pissed when e$ko grew out those red fruit heri x shorelines i sent him.
that cross made dank medium height bombers & came from a dude on here ! from texas !

go-head lone star state


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

ow & when i say a company like BB... means my own site, overseas host, my crew, proven gear.

no glg , no tude, no dank team, no nothing.

just like the BB.
you hit the site & the fire is right there.
i'll buy from you & you & you. & vend at a fair $.
not like the tude (unless you're sub or bodhi). the model is you send them free everything.

they send you a check every 3 or 4 months. you know that? what you see the tude buys for obviously way less. way way way way way less.

e$ko told me everything.

im not a fan of pistils but dude makes bomb gear i prize in my stash.

& the model for the BB is great.

cheese suprise (big fan of cheese x)
and d-og. bomb !

dank shit. good ethics. fair $.
peak too. love MJ.


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> ow & when i say a company like BB... means my own site, overseas host, my crew, proven gear.
> 
> no glg , no tude, no dank team, no nothing.
> 
> ...


Love this whole damn post....


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

the doc hooking it up.

i check the shot glass. 8 beans from the vial floaty nicey. & 6 left?
other pack same 14.

you thnking from a 2x BX & 28 seeds from the docta i'll find a few nice options?
i am.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 20, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> So here is a bud off the Medijuana mother that I chucked some Bodhi Headtrip pollen on. I'll be running that cross after I do one more run of the Medijuana.
> 
> View attachment 3463080
> 
> I've run this plant for a couple years now, she's a real nice medicinal indica that smells like a grapefruit orchard. I mainly make tinctures out of it to treat my mothers fibromyalgia but keep a few ounces around for a relaxing night time smoke.


nice structure and density man that's a keeper structure for sure.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 20, 2015)

Right on Prof, growing and sharing genetics for the love of the plant is the way to go. With everyone and their grandma trying to cash in on the up and coming marijuana industry; it's nice to see people who still just want to spread good vibes and genetics without caring about money.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 20, 2015)

that is some sickness. i love my plants too much to even sell the clones. if you got blue dream from me. so gooooooooooooooooooooooood. 

wtf? your palette & mind's eye deserves it ! like belgian chocolate. or mike & ikes. steak & beer. whateves you enjoy. you deserve it. not at $20 a gram or $400 a zip (unless your my lawyer client then $1600 for that Qp is what i said).

even chemdawg copyrighted his name.

todays climate, kinda smart really.

me. fuck them. $25. dank gear. i pay you for your work. we negotiate a fair rate. & the people get bomb shit.

4 pack for $100. shipped. no freebies. just new testers. like the BB. love that.

opens up the possibilities for all you to give up the beans.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 20, 2015)

some og xxx we'll be throwing some pollen at, also some ssd.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Reveg Neatness.


----------



## amgprb (Jul 26, 2015)

The 3 honeybee sisters! Beautiful girls!!! I had a war with pests after buying 2 bad bags of coco, during this time I also battled a PH problem that in over 15 years I have never experienced which i also blame that coco, since going back to my regular brand all issues have been resolved! Yay

These girls were completely yellow and i actully pulled em out to die! Once i fixed everything i repotted these yellow wilted plants and this is roughly 12 days and look gorgeous! I blame all of my issues for the shitty male/female ratio as these are the only girls out of 10! I know it was the stress cause a whole pack of purpetrator was also male, A WHOLE PACK!!!!!!

 

 

Look at them nodes! 2 diff girls, i have a feeling these are going to be special!!!

Thanks brother! I really appreciate the oportunity to run these!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Got some Honeybee myself I will be popping in about 3 weeks. Got some real goodies that will be run with those too. The blackest seeds I've ever seen lol


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got some Honeybee myself I will be popping in about 3 weeks. Got some real goodies that will be run with those too. The blackest seeds I've ever seen lol


they are quite DARK . but i got the f2's


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got some Honeybee myself I will be popping in about 3 weeks. Got some real goodies that will be run with those too. The blackest seeds I've ever seen lol


pics?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 26, 2015)

Honey Bee's are Next up with Yoga Flames. 

The last Honey Bee's I ran I had to chop in veg due to bullshit, but they were super tight noded very nice looking plants. Very similar in appearance the two I had. Think they were both females too


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> pics?


I'll get some up when I can no camera or phone right now sucks ass


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got some Honeybee myself I will be popping in about 3 weeks. Got some real goodies that will be run with those too. The blackest seeds I've ever seen lol


ive only been around cannabis since 1988, but i can tell you this, ever time ive gotten herbs with black beans...its been stellar smoke. In fact (i lost them sadly) i used to have huge all black beans from the carribean area back then, what i wouldnt give to be able to play with those whoa!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ive only been around cannabis since 1988, but i can tell you this, ever time ive gotten herbs with black beans...its been stellar smoke. In fact (i lost them sadly) i used to have huge all black beans from the carribean area back then, what i wouldnt give to be able to play with those whoa!


Well everyone who's grown them out had some some fire so I expect them to be good. Yea I bet those beans you had would've been something nice


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3467149
> 
> The 3 honeybee sisters! Beautiful girls!!! I had a war with pests after buying 2 bad bags of coco, during this time I also battled a PH problem that in over 15 years I have never experienced which i also blame that coco, since going back to my regular brand all issues have been resolved! Yay
> 
> ...


Sucks about the purps....

Hope them gals put out for you.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 27, 2015)

So I've been wondering why the fuck my Lee Roy is looking stellar and my Fireballs which is a heavier feeder then the Lee Roy is looking like shit in the same soil....

Apparently my Fireballs REALLY hates cold, like it will just shut down and die lol, it was half way there before I shut off my A/C and closed my tent for 24 hours. She was drooping bad and is yellowing out almost looks like an MG/Cal deficiency. She's on her way back now, and the clones rooted and didn't seem so adversely effected by the cold which is super weird IMO. By cold I'm talking about 18-21 degrees celcius.

This switch to LED has made me change quite a few things up. My grow space is always cool, the LED's get maybe 5 degrees above room temp. I read everyone saying the decrease in heat the lights put off is surprising I still wasn't prepared for how little heat. I can use 2 little clip fans to rotate air in my space and one exhaust to pull threw the filter compared to the 4 high power fans I was using before.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> So I've been wondering why the fuck my Lee Roy is looking stellar and my Fireballs which is a heavier feeder then the Lee Roy is looking like shit in the same soil....
> 
> Apparently my Fireballs REALLY hates cold, like it will just shut down and die lol, it was half way there before I shut off my A/C and closed my tent for 24 hours. She was drooping bad and is yellowing out almost looks like an MG/Cal deficiency. She's on her way back now, and the clones rooted and didn't seem so adversely effected by the cold which is super weird IMO. By cold I'm talking about 18-21 degrees celcius.
> 
> This switch to LED has made me change quite a few things up. My grow space is always cool, the LED's get maybe 5 degrees above room temp. I read everyone saying the decrease in heat the lights put off is surprising I still wasn't prepared for how little heat. I can use 2 little clip fans to rotate air in my space and one exhaust to pull threw the filter compared to the 4 high power fans I was using before.


I'm experiencing the same thing with one of my Fireball phenos. My temps have been down around 20C at lights off, high of 25C with lights on. It doesn't seem to like it this cool, slow veg growth and slightly droopy leaves. The other Fireball in the same tent is loving the temps and responding well to LST.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 1, 2015)

I was worried my girl wouldn't get knocked up. Took my pollen out of the freezer and it was wet but she took it like a champ.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I was worried my girl wouldn't get knocked up. Took my pollen out of the freezer and it was wet but she took it like a champ. View attachment 3471038


atta girl spread them legs  lol


----------



## v.s one (Aug 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> atta girl spread them legs  lol


I put them feet behind her ears


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I put them feet behind her ears


i am bout to go crazy in the light dep in that same style homie . huge gang bang HUGE 
ever see the movie "old school"?? "ummmm i am here for the gangbang?" lolz


----------



## v.s one (Aug 1, 2015)

Haaaa. Classic bro. Get your Chuck Taylor on.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

Black dynamite (mr.majestic x royal flush) aka black D


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 3, 2015)

that afghan x jo og should be yummy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite (mr.majestic x royal flush) aka black D
> View attachment 3472408


What's Royal Flush bro? I see your on a bean popping spree again lol so am I in two weeks I'm popping your gifts


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What's Royal Flush bro? I see your on a bean popping spree again lol so am I in two weeks I'm popping your gifts


Royal flush(chemdawg og x Jo)
X
Mr.majestic(purple mr.nice x chemdawg og)


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Royal flush(chemdawg og x Jo)
> X
> Mr.majestic(purple mr.nice x chemdawg og)


Should have a lot of Chemdawg in those babies with some nice color. Cant wait to see what comes from them


----------



## v.s one (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite (mr.majestic x royal flush) aka black D
> View attachment 3472408


Oh hell yeah!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Should have a lot of Chemdawg in those babies with some nice color. Cant wait to see what comes from them


That's what I'm looking for,but in male format 

 
Royal flush female


----------



## v.s one (Aug 3, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's what I'm looking for,but in male format
> 
> View attachment 3472606
> Royal flush female


Me too


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

I've got a pack of Rosetta Stone F2 going in to flower this weekend. I'm hoping to preserve this line somewhat, and it sounds like an open pollination with all females/males is the best way to go. Cool. What if I'm working with a pack of seeds that I'm not trying to preserve the line per se, but I find a really nice female and I want to make some seeds that resemble that female? Is it best to just pick what looks to be the best male from that pack and hit only that one female, or should I take pollen from more than one male and hit that gal, or something else.... and why?

Thanks


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2015)

I guess if you happen to choose the wrong male, while only choosing one, then your seeds will reflect this and be a mediocre batch, possibly. Sure open pollinations create the greatest amount of genetic diversity, but is that what we really want? So if a few of the males are undesirable, by using a number of males, then you end up w progeny from varied males all jumbled together into the seed batch. Selection is already difficult enough. I'll also cite that DJ Short does not use multiple males on a project, perhaps for other reasons than mentioned but thought I'd just throw that out there.

My tendency is to work a line, pollenate all the best females, but with only one best male. [keep in mind, pollen can always be collected from other males and stored or a target application.] You'll still have plenty of diversity by only choosing one male along with multiple females for a project, without all the randomness multiple males bring. I believe this simplifies by providing a basis of some degree of male continuity while working towards an f2 or f3 version. Not everyone will agree with me, but I hope my perspective adds something.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a pack of Rosetta Stone F2 going in to flower this weekend. I'm hoping to preserve this line somewhat, and it sounds like an open pollination with all females/males is the best way to go. Cool. What if I'm working with a pack of seeds that I'm not trying to preserve the line per se, but I find a really nice female and I want to make some seeds that resemble that female? Is it best to just pick what looks to be the best male from that pack and hit only that one female, or should I take pollen from more than one male and hit that gal, or something else.... and why?
> 
> Thanks


The way I do it,I pop 12 seeds...at about 4 weeks veg I start my selection.
I sit my plants in front of me,and just look at them,and look at them..in my mind I already know which plant I want to be male.

After sex,and I got all the males + the one I had my eye on...I start my selection on them
I just look for growth structure/rate leaf shape/amount.

I try not to be to picky,when picking males,as long as you are working with good seed from start,makes it that much more easy.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> The way I do it,I pop 12 seeds...at about 4 weeks veg I start my selection.
> I sit my plants in front of me,and just look at them,and look at them..in my mind I already know which plant I want to be male.
> 
> After sex,and I got all the males + the one I had my eye on...I start my selection on them
> ...


Thanks for the reply! So just select what I deem to be the best male and dust the best female with his pollen?


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for the reply! So just select what I deem to be the best male and dust the best female with his pollen?


That's it


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 6, 2015)

BOOOOM Knowledge bombs getting dropped in here


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> I guess if you happen to choose the wrong male, while only choosing one, then your seeds will reflect this and be a mediocre batch, possibly. Sure open pollinations create the greatest amount of genetic diversity, but is that what we really want? So if a few of the males are undesirable, by using a number of males, then you end up w progeny from varied males all jumbled together into the seed batch. Selection is already difficult enough. I'll also cite that DJ Short does not use multiple males on a project, perhaps for other reasons than mentioned but thought I'd just throw that out there.
> 
> My tendency is to work a line, pollenate all the best females, but with only one best male. [keep in mind, pollen can always be collected from other males and stored or a target application.] You'll still have plenty of diversity by only choosing one male along with multiple females for a project, without all the randomness multiple males bring. I believe this simplifies by providing a basis of some degree of male continuity while working towards an f2 or f3 version. Not everyone will agree with me, but I hope my perspective adds something.


Your approach seems most logical to me. I guess in certain cases, like Rosetta Stone, where the line has been discontinued it makes sense to use all of the plants regardless of what I think of them to keep as many genetic combinations going as possible.

For the most part I won't be doing that though. Like Genuity said, pick the best male and female and go from there.


----------



## DonPetro (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Your approach seems most logical to me. I guess in certain cases, like Rosetta Stone, where the line has been discontinued it makes sense to use all of the plants regardless of what I think of them to keep as many genetic combinations going as possible.
> 
> For the most part I won't be doing that though. Like Genuity said, pick the best male and female and go from there.


Choose a male that looks like it would be the "twin brother" of the nicest female.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a pack of Rosetta Stone F2 going in to flower this weekend. I'm hoping to preserve this line somewhat, and it sounds like an open pollination with all females/males is the best way to go. Cool. What if I'm working with a pack of seeds that I'm not trying to preserve the line per se, but I find a really nice female and I want to make some seeds that resemble that female? Is it best to just pick what looks to be the best male from that pack and hit only that one female, or should I take pollen from more than one male and hit that gal, or something else.... and why?
> 
> Thanks


i find in my life i am looking high an low for a male that gives nothing to the equation. lol
true background music . but it wont come in all crosses. so its my unicorn....
open pollenation is a great way to keep phenotype variations. IMO . 
but inbred selection( cubing) is still a great way to find the same variables pop up again and again. @Gbuddy knows alot about this . has way more true life experience than i .


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for the reply! So just select what I deem to be the best male and dust the best female with his pollen?


even test your male prospects for potency by cutting a few leaves & smoking them, there can be great variation in whats not obvious to the eye, yet if you get that 1 in a 100,000 males with very visible abundant resin production then you have been gifted something rare


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> even test your male prospects for potency by cutting a few leaves & smoking them, there can be great variation in whats not obvious to the eye, yet if you get that 1 in a 100,000 males with very visible abundant resin production then you have been gifted something rare


great idea!
i smoked some of my gsc x dubking (visible resin) and garlic breath male both got me buzzed to varying degrees lol.
i have noticed that resinious males are becoming more prolific.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 6, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've got a pack of Rosetta Stone F2 going in to flower this weekend. I'm hoping to preserve this line somewhat, and it sounds like an open pollination with all females/males is the best way to go. Cool. What if I'm working with a pack of seeds that I'm not trying to preserve the line per se, but I find a really nice female and I want to make some seeds that resemble that female? Is it best to just pick what looks to be the best male from that pack and hit only that one female, or should I take pollen from more than one male and hit that gal, or something else.... and why?
> 
> Thanks


this is exactly the same question im having with my 5yr old original sealed gdp, open pollinate or select the best male? im also wanting to pollinate a string of other strains at the same time with the gdp male/s, i understand the people advising about open pollinate with all males to keep the diversity but in not sure i want the lesser males lowering the overall quality of the final batches of seeds....hmmmmmm, ive always done simple breeding by just choosing the best male then crossing that with the chosen females, soo im leaning on just choosing the best male in my case, its not preserving the original gdp line in the best method but hell i just want the dankest crosses i can make for the moment


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 6, 2015)

jus sayin this is the criteria i look for in my chosen male to be used for breeding, 1. overall health, vigor & structure, 2. not necessarily the earliest flowerer as often these types dont deliver in other areas, definately not the latest flowerer, 3. cut leaves & test smoke for potency


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 6, 2015)

I saw some amazing pics of a stud muffin male of Tres Dwag. Check it out https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7066558&postcount=17929

I think by letting the male fully flower out you will get to see his true beauty. Let him get big and flower him smell him, vigor, strength, yield, look at trichs and I've heard of people smoking the top of the male too


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 6, 2015)

yes. ive seen that male before. 
and another, beastly heavy duty male froma socal seed company , from the chem line in a different [email protected] thread.

the best female. well that's obvious.
i think with "preserving" a line ...i'd use two females. the best two.

i agree with the other fine growers here, one male. generally speaking. for our activity, one stud male. yep that's right. that's what i like to see.

yet, dont let the fuckwad "pros" fool you with their pro "magik" ...like they do what we cant do. end of the day, test grows make you a wizard too. grow what you make. find shit you like & cross it. see traits. go after them. 

but that does not invalidate the logic of an open pollenation, & letting nature do its thing.
imo, its the best way to preserve ALL traits... not the just ones you dig.
bunch of seeds gets me what i want ==> w/o your take on it.

now, would i buy that... for example b-man open nl#5... fuck no.

more appy crosses please. strong dude. b-man has a knack for finding a strong dude.
you'll never know what a male does w/o crossing him to a variety of shit and growing or watch y'all grow out those beans 

the more you grow the more you look around the web the more you see.... you see things like blue dream dominating no matter what nut sauce you hit her with.

you see the white in crosses. dominating. hash plant style.

you see the cheese in e$ko's pink cheese & every x w/ the cheese.
& you taste the cheese berry haze though. fucking amazing to me !

now look at the males swerve selects. i bet nearly everybody in this thread has run some cali connex.

that f3 svf og male is doo doo. what the fu*k was he thinking? yet, every now and again i see something amazing from dudes gear. every now & again. not regularly like b-man. on swerve's stuff, you'd do better letting nature do its thing & then do your thing large scale & select what you like via a more intelligent process (you call your own).

you see? open pollenation has a purpose. 

however, the pot nerd wants traits, characteristics, growth rates, structure, and more passed to the next gen.

and ecsd was a mistake.
nobdy breed shit. just happened via a hermi.

i still say to preserve the rosetta stone, in a weed nerd way, two females & two males.
let nature do its thing. you just stack the odds with the 2 best males & females.

then s#nd me 25 beans & we'll see whats what


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 6, 2015)

i dont what it is about plants in the lab...

but im dying laughing thinking ....there's ALWAYS one plant i got my eye on !



genuity said:


> The way I do it,I pop 12 seeds...at about 4 weeks veg I start my selection.
> I sit my plants in front of me,and just look at them,and look at them..in my mind I already know which plant I want to be male.
> 
> After sex,and I got all the males + the one I had my eye on...I start my selection on them
> .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 6, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> you'll never know what a male does w/o crossing him to a vairety of shit and growing out those beans.


For sure. I'm afraid that's the case.



professor KIND said:


> then s#nd me 25 beans & we'll see whats what


Forgone conclusion.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I saw some amazing pics of a stud muffin male of Tres Dwag. Check it out https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7066558&postcount=17929
> 
> I think by letting the male fully flower out you will get to see his true beauty. Let him get big and flower him smell him, vigor, strength, yield, look at trichs and I've heard of people smoking the top of the male too


BOOM ! that male has resin where i thinkit sould be . in the flowers . i was hypotisizing to some breeder homies that fan leaf male resin without resin on the stalks is cool but not the best . i want resin in the flower not the trim.
FYI i have smoked most of my male tops . out of 50-60 males fully flowered of 30-40 varietys only 3 have shown visible trichs ...


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I saw some amazing pics of a stud muffin male of Tres Dwag. Check it out https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7066558&postcount=17929
> 
> I think by letting the male fully flower out you will get to see his true beauty. Let him get big and flower him smell him, vigor, strength, yield, look at trichs and I've heard of people smoking the top of the male too


certainly a stud bull that 1 with visible resin content...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Rosetta_Stone/Brothers_Grimm/

i dont see many crosses with the rosetta stone.

had to look up the lineage , knew it was a grimm strain though.

oddly, i remember seeing a cross with it done by kannibia (spain).

there's a review from 5/2015 ...noting rosetta is super frosty & a keeper for the guy who grew it.

Mr Soul notes the male is from greenhouse seeds :

"Princess has a sister I call "Cafe' Girl", which makes a GREAT production plant. Her flowering time is just under 7 weeks of 12/12. The colas are BIG and DENSE and RESINOUS. Her buds taste like Ginger Ale & the high is quite like the old Colombian Gold we used to smoke in the late 70's...very warm, friendly and non-paranoia inducing. She's an excellent yielding plant to boot; I could fill my 4'x8' flowering space with 40 clones of Cafe' Girl and easily yield 60 ounces of Grade "A" sinse...that's an average of 1.5 ounces per plant even @ 1.25 plants per square foot! Cafe' Girl is the mother of "Rosetta Stone", a White Widow hybrid." 

"The male White Widow from Green House actually had resinous leaves!"

"we purchased dozens of seeds from Greenhouse Seed Bank and planted them all. From this huge sample group of White Widow individuals, a single outstanding male and female were chosen after much evaluation. Some BG hybrids (Rosetta Stone, Sugar Blossoms, etc...) have already been created from the selected male plant and the public's response to them has been extremely favorable."


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 7, 2015)

cant wait to peep your pics stOw.... never seen anything but c99 from grimm.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2015)

My black D is standing strong
 
They have been in my stash box for 3yrs,all of them have made it above soil....happy


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Can someone give me a crash course in seed prep.. Ie

Harvest
Dry
Freezer
Store
Use


Is the freezer a step? Can I just harvest dry in an envelope and go straight to germ or is there a period I must wait? Gestation comes to mind?


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Can someone give me a crash course in seed prep.. Ie
> 
> Harvest
> Dry
> ...


All them steps sound right..

I have gone right from seeded bud,to germ...without issue.

Some plants drop seeds,in the pots they was growing in...and they start growing just fine.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

I once had a seed germ while still on the bud in an outdoor grow.. It was a very humid year. 

But I figured for it to be ideal as far as germination goes there where some steps I could follow. Looks like I'm off to pop some beans.

Thanks! Carry on


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2015)

After a stud hunt .. I think this is the stud I'm going with. I will be force vegging this til Oct outside .then start the breeding when it cools down. It's too hot now. They will be in a mesh green house. 

Kona sunset f2 male


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> I once had a seed germ while still on the bud in an outdoor grow.. It was a very humid year.
> 
> But I figured for it to be ideal as far as germination goes there where some steps I could follow. Looks like I'm off to pop some beans.
> 
> Thanks! Carry on


Would love to see a photo of that. Did you happen to take one?


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Would love to see a photo of that. Did you happen to take one?


I did it was on my old iPad which I forgot was in my airbox and did a race in canada with it in there.... It doesn't work.. Thanks Steve jobs 

But I do recall posting it on here somewhere and someone else had a similar thing go on


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> jus sayin this is the criteria i look for in my chosen male to be used for breeding, 1. overall health, vigor & structure, 2. not necessarily the earliest flowerer as often these types dont deliver in other areas, definately not the latest flowerer, 3. cut leaves & test smoke for potency


You are on the right track man as most people in this thread.

@Joedank thanks you for puting my nose on that thread its a great one thanks for starting it @genuity.
The funny thing is the thread started at my birthday 

I must say in cannabis breeding we all just scratched the surface of things. Prohibition and limitation I blame for that. Without that we would know more.

Me and others who have made a few beans crosses or even a ibl in their lives have learned one or two things.
And one of those things is that you never know what one male and one female will do when you bring them together. There is some luck involved in the game all the time.
we are limited in space and plantcount by law and other stuff.feeling for the plants is needed.
And for a rule of thumb "when you pollinate a drugstrain female with a drugstrain male you will get more drugstrain"
Breeding is somehow very complex thing.
its important what you aim for.
variety or fixing special traits like color taste aso or if you are looking for individuals to go into some inbreeding or linebreeding. Its great fun making your own seeds and others enjoy your work. What is realy satisfying is to work with something good and making something even better from what you have. That is getting me high

Edit
I love the pic on the first page of that purple bud its beautyful and dank. Was the second post cherry puff cross.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Is the freezer a step?


Thats a good question!
Seeds will germ without the freezer thats for sure. But the freezers is a great tool to store seeds for long time. Its not needed for preparation but it puts the seed into a stage of stasis. The cells membrane stays still. This simulates winter and the interuption of it would be the springtime in nature. But what does it mean for the seed if stasis will not be interrupted?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 7, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> You are on the right track man as most people in this thread.
> 
> @Joedank thanks you for puting my nose on that thread its a great one thanks for starting it @genuity.
> The funny thing is the thread started at my birthday
> ...


you always give me neat things to think on ... fixing traits . good verbage , you sure english is not your first language?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> good verbage , you sure english is not your first language?


Lmao.... 
thats a good one joe.
you know I am just happy when people can understand my twisted upside down "english" with my homemade grammar and tons of typos. Thats why I sometimes write a whole book to say two simple things. and even then I am not sure if anyone can translate that into the language I think I am using.
please guys tell me if I make myself look like a clown and you dont understand me I will try my best to find other words to say what I try to say.

Peace


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't mean to clog up your thread with chucking 101 Q and A here Genuity, so say the word and I'll post questions up in another thread...

Is there any point in continuing a line that doesn't appear to be keeper material? The reason I ask is that I got my hands on a pack of seeds called Purple Gorilla. Not much info on it other than it originates from Humboldt county, and the mother is Purple Rain Forrest. I was all stoked to germinate these thinking they might be something special, but at week 7 of 12/12 the two females look very ordinary. I've got rooted clones of every male/female thinking I would be doing some chucking, but I'm about ready to toss them. 

Stupid question perhaps, but is there a possibility that the offspring could be something vastly superior to the parents? Kinda like that hot chick in school who's parents look like Uncle Fester and Rosie O'Donnel. 

Just thought I'd ask before they hit the compost heap.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't mean to clog up your thread with chucking 101 Q and A here Genuity, so say the word and I'll post questions up in another thread...
> 
> Is there any point in continuing a line that doesn't appear to be keeper material? The reason I ask is that I got my hands on a pack of seeds called Purple Gorilla. Not much info on it other than it originates from Humboldt county, and the mother is Purple Rain Forrest. I was all stoked to germinate these thinking they might be something special, but at week 7 of 12/12 the two females look very ordinary. I've got rooted clones of every male/female thinking I would be doing some chucking, but I'm about ready to toss them.
> 
> ...


Have you done some testsmoking?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Have you done some testsmoking?


I haven't. I'm only basing this on appearance and smell (or lack thereof). I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions before smoking on them, but space is kinda limited so I was thinking of cutting my losses. Any experience with average looking parents creating great offspring?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any experience with average looking parents creating great offspring?


No not me.
only reason I could think of would be that you know the mom was top notch. That would led to the conclusion that the male used as father was not a good choice. The way to get the moms quality or something close would be to interbreed to get f2 generation. In the f2 you can find some plants that lean very close to the mother and some to the father. But thats pure selection work and you dont know if you find your keeper in the first 100 seeds or the next aso.
as long as space is limited dont waste your time and take the best you can get to keep and breed with and toss the rest.but first testsmoke it.
just my 2 cents....


----------



## hyroot (Aug 7, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't mean to clog up your thread with chucking 101 Q and A here Genuity, so say the word and I'll post questions up in another thread...
> 
> Is there any point in continuing a line that doesn't appear to be keeper material? The reason I ask is that I got my hands on a pack of seeds called Purple Gorilla. Not much info on it other than it originates from Humboldt county, and the mother is Purple Rain Forrest. I was all stoked to germinate these thinking they might be something special, but at week 7 of 12/12 the two females look very ordinary. I've got rooted clones of every male/female thinking I would be doing some chucking, but I'm about ready to toss them.
> 
> ...



You've grown tga gear right? So you know how their clones traits differ from the seeds. So if this Purple gorilla is just a single cross (no bx) . Then more than likely you will see superior traits in the clones. You can just flower small plants just to see the traits too.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 7, 2015)

hyroot said:


> You've grown tga gear right? So you know how their clones traits differ from the seeds. So if this Purple gorilla is just a single cross (no bx) . Then more than likely you will see superior traits in the clones. You can just flower small plants just to see the traits too.


I found the same thing with cali's tahoe it seemed to get better and frostier each time for about 6 grows then it seemed to plateau.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 8, 2015)

Little unofficial update about 303 seeds to anyone thats interested.
They had a minor setback but are still building the warehouse. 
I for one am excited to see them up and running again. Im sure they're going to make an excellent return to the field.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I haven't. I'm only basing this on appearance and smell (or lack thereof). I know I shouldn't jump to conclusions before smoking on them, but space is kinda limited so I was thinking of cutting my losses. Any experience with average looking parents creating great offspring?


stow great ?'s.
very thought provoking answers. 
i agree with gbuddy . test smoke can be a game changer for me as its effect i am after more than all other fronts . well except ease of trimming sometimes lol....
i dump all inferior crosses as a rule . burbank got it right . "breed with the best accept no less." but those resessive mom traits often take a bx to see.. my.02


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

i ran the "snow goddess" from 303 ...quite similar, very stretchy phenos, covered in mad frost.

tasted fruit salad like w/ sweet watermelon, berries, and kiwi.

*

just picked up a gallon of ona "apple crumble".... shit's the best they ever put out.

$36 delivered. the dirty mitten (MI) giving up great auction site prices very competitive to cali.

even cheaper than driving to get the stuff local.
love discrete deliveries.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> stow great ?'s.
> very thought provoking answers.
> i agree with gbuddy . test smoke can be a game changer for me as its effect i am after more than all other fronts . well except ease of trimming sometimes lol....
> i dump all inferior crosses as a rule . burbank got it right . "breed with the best accept no less." but those resessive mom traits often take a bx to see.. my.02


Thanks for the response (you too GBuddy). I'll let them finish and puff on them before I decide, but not much optimism here.

On another note, I'm taking my T5 out of the veg room and using it in a little breeding area I have sectioned off. I know you posted a pic of how you cut the branches off of your males and put them in a glass of water to collect the pollen. I like that idea! What if I wanted to let the male fully flower out au naturale in its container? What's the best way to ensure that it doesn't dump it's load all in my soil and elsewhere? Maybe a paper plate with a notch cut in it to fit around the trunk of the plant that would just sit on the lip of the container?

Got a nice looking sweet skunk male that I'm gonna pull out of the flower room and attempt to collect some pollen...


----------



## Joedank (Aug 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Thanks for the response (you too GBuddy). I'll let them finish and puff on them before I decide, but not much optimism here.
> 
> On another note, I'm taking my T5 out of the veg room and using it in a little breeding area I have sectioned off. I know you posted a pic of how you cut the branches off of your males and put them in a glass of water to collect the pollen. I like that idea! What if I wanted to let the male fully flower out au naturale in its container? What's the best way to ensure that it doesn't dump it's load all in my soil and elsewhere? Maybe a paper plate with a notch cut in it to fit around the trunk of the plant that would just sit on the lip of the container?
> 
> Got a nice looking sweet skunk male that I'm gonna pull out of the flower room and attempt to collect some pollen...


i just started running a tent like all my serious breeder friends with a 6 inch inline connected to a hepa mushroom. it creates "negitive pressure" and makes blowing off a male easy . i take a 12"X12" sheet of glass and tap branches onto it then collect to freeze using a "static free brush" you also can thow in females and pollenate au natural. 
a clear plastic "pvc greenhouse " in your regular room would work too...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 8, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i just started running a tent like all my serious breeder friends with a 6 inch inline connected to a hepa mushroom. it creates "negitive pressure" and makes blowing off a male easy . i take a 12"X12" sheet of glass and tap branches onto it then collect to freeze using a "static free brush" you also can thow in females and pollenate au natural.
> a clear plastic "pvc greenhouse " in your regular room would work too...


So if left undisturbed (no fans blowing) the male won't just drop his pollen all over? You need to tap the branches a bit to shake the pollen loose?

Man, I feel like a noob all over again with all of these questions. 

I promise I'll share if I don't fuck this up!

Edit: that mini PVC greenhouse sounds great btw!


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 8, 2015)

you can cut a few branches off to see if he's ready.
usually a good visual inspection will tell you which branches to trim.
hold a piece of glass, or a plate, under the brach & clip it onto the plate.

you can "tap" the pollen out.

less plant material (actually none at all) is the best way for storage.

i love the clear plastic tent idea. smart shit right there.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So if left undisturbed (no fans blowing) the male won't just drop his pollen all over? You need to tap the branches a bit to shake the pollen loose?
> 
> Man, I feel like a noob all over again with all of these questions.
> 
> ...


in theory yes . but in pratice i have found collecting the days efforts and drying / storing it DRY! help . as mishaps happen as do high humdity days where clumps happen . just stop and let it dry down to at least 50% humidity . 
no fans helps but no soil helps too lol sometimes ...they drop in reverse of a female dropping pistols . hehehe. middle to top .... depending on type i have kept live cuttings with a drop of bio ag tm7 for 3 weeks and collted skads of foodog pollen for a f4 that will be cheap for me to run 1000's of seeds and see if loompa is talking out his loompa.....


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> So if left undisturbed (no fans blowing) the male won't just drop his pollen all over? You need to tap the branches a bit to shake the pollen loose?
> 
> Man, I feel like a noob all over again with all of these questions.
> 
> ...


I've definitely had males drop some pollen on themselves untouched. But once he's far enough in, even the slightest bump will drop a good amount of pollen.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 12, 2015)

When I produced seeds indoor I always did it natural. Never used stored pollen.

I kept it simple. Fliped to 12-12 for the girls and kept the male on veg until the girls are at least one weeks at producing pistols. Then I put the male in flower. When the balls are a few days away from releasing first pollen I took him into a other cabinet ( no speacial insulation no exhaust fan ). After first pollen was detected the girls came into his cabinet for 3 days. After that Male was removed from the show. Girls kept for one more day in the extra cabinet and sprayed plenty next day back to the maingrow. Never had any plants pollinated from the pregnant mamas or my cloth.

Not a good idea tough for pollinating multiple plants with different males pollen in a short time. But for me it worked well because I used only one male in the game at a time.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice! Sounds like what I've been doing. My favorite way to make seeds so far is to take small clones of the male and females involved. Once rooted, immediately send them to flower (females a week before males). Few weeks in, I start shaking the male to impregnate all the ladies around him. Bit easier for me than segregating a branch.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 14, 2015)

What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beans


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beansView attachment 3479460


Take cuttings and move on


----------



## v.s one (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah I think that's best.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 14, 2015)

I mixed up some STS and finally after 4 weeks (spraying one branch once a week) got some pollen sacks growing.
I don't have a separate room for the half male plants and have to try and catch them before they open.
How big is a mature pollen sack?
I'm assuming about the size of a seed.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beansView attachment 3479460


First of all hang up the light a secure way. The plants are hard to kill and to me it looks like they could recover. Take clones then sex the actual plants and go on with the clones for the next round.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I mixed up some STS and finally after 4 weeks (spraying one branch once a week) got some pollen sacks growing.
> I don't have a separate room for the half male plants and have to try and catch them before they open.
> How big is a mature pollen sack?
> I'm assuming about the size of a seed.


Yes the size of a seed.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beansView attachment 3479460


hey man you should be thankful it did not burn down the house ....
i might be temped to leave them for a few days after cutting some clones to see if they pull thru . unless you can fill the space with other plants.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beansView attachment 3479460


Looks like a drunk HST(high stress training)

I think she will be just fine.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looks like a drunk HST(high stress training)
> 
> I think she will be just fine.


too funny  "so what i do is toss the hood on like 15 cuts and BAM stupidcropped my trademaked method " lol
not a knock on you @vs.one . i have had a hood fall as well when i was trusting those grow yo"s


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What's up guys. Super bummed my light fell on my best looking plants I just want to know what would you guys do scrap them Pop more beans or clone them flower to sex and pop more beansView attachment 3479460


It doesn't look like it broke at the base. I would just cut an even canopy at the point where it broke. In a few weeks, I bet it would be a bushy monster. I guess it depends if you have the room.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 15, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> It doesn't look like it broke at the base. I would just cut an even canopy at the point where it broke. In a few weeks, I bet it would be a bushy monster. I guess it depends if you have the room.


Yeah that's what I'm going to do and I have the room. @ genuity I only had one drink. @Joedank yeah man close call no harm no foul .


----------



## v.s one (Aug 15, 2015)

When there's death there's lifethree purple gojis. Pre 98 bubba x goji og pine-soul pheno.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 16, 2015)

Quick question. Has anyone used, in a cross, a plant that hermied on it's seed run but showed no sacks on a clone run?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 16, 2015)

Found a couple random shots of a Goji x Hellraiser OG I made a lil while back.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Quick question. Has anyone used, in a cross, a plant that hermied on it's seed run but showed no sacks on a clone run?


Yup

SSSDH(F)x (platinum bubba x Jo)(M)

The seeds did show herm,but look at the mix up of genetics....a cesspool of genetic material.

I'm going to grow some more out soon.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 16, 2015)

Lol, I feel it. Even if this mom hadn't shown me anything, I'd still be weary of my cross. Got Motorbreath(f) x Headbanger(m)


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Quick question. Has anyone used, in a cross, a plant that hermied on it's seed run but showed no sacks on a clone run?


When I see hermie it scares the shit out of me.
Sorry but I have to say "never use a hermie for breeding"
Its like a anchor for the trait. Maybe it will not show in the next generation but it will show sooner or later.
You have to ask yourself if you did something to get this hermie trait in the plants. For example some major light leaks or some other stress. 
If it was stress its a other story because females react to stress. Females who are stressresistant are rare I call them hard females.
good luck man

Edit to me it sounds and looks like a stress problem.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Btw the most fucked up kind of a hermie I have seen was a plant that showed only male sex until week 3 of flower then this tranny showed female flowers but only in the tip of the mainstalk and sidebranches.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 16, 2015)

Adrosmokin said:


> Found a couple random shots of a Goji x Hellraiser OG I made a lil while back.
> View attachment 3480325 View attachment 3480326 View attachment 3480327


 I like the structure on her .nice work man. I bet she was a stinky little shit.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup
> 
> SSSDH(F)x (platinum bubba x Jo)(M)
> 
> ...


lol cesspool .... 
did you run the "shire" cut or just a pack of SSSDH?? 
i got a sour amnisia haze cut going that reminds me of the Shire cut ... hope i feel like a "hobbit" when i smoke it


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> lol cesspool ....
> did you run the "shire" cut or just a pack of SSSDH??
> i got a sour amnisia haze cut going that reminds me of the Shire cut ... hope i feel like a "hobbit" when i smoke it


A pack of SSSDH..

That shire cut looks very badass...
 
Internet photo.

The female I found was nice,but not like her.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> A pack of SSSDH..
> 
> That shire cut looks very badass...
> View attachment 3480606
> ...


Nice!

If it can grow some hair on the feet Ill buy it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> A pack of SSSDH..
> 
> That shire cut looks very badass...
> View attachment 3480606
> ...


Looks like straight Sour D with a twist. Boy is she s beauty and damn does she sure stack. Would love to have that pheno can she be found in a pack of SSSDH?


----------



## UncleReemis (Aug 18, 2015)

I recently pollinated an inbred cross of Barney's LSD with a random brick seed male, stinky little bastard. 4 different phenos of the LSD all pollinated. Mainly so I could get familiar with the process, but after seeing all this I'm excited to pop some of the resulting seeds.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like straight Sour D with a twist. Boy is she s beauty and damn does she sure stack. Would love to have that pheno can she be found in a pack of SSSDH?


they say that dude that found the "shire" cut (pictured) only bought a 10 pack .... the sraight foxtails are a tough sell for me as buds so it became mostly shatter


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 18, 2015)

Will an impregnated female that is allowed a month or so to start developing seeds, continue to mature these seeds if it is put back into veg lighting? Hopefully a simple question~


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Will an impregnated female that is allowed a month or so to start developing seeds, continue to mature these seeds if it is put back into veg lighting? Hopefully a simple question~


I bet you @Mohican knows the answer to that.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Will an impregnated female that is allowed a month or so to start developing seeds, continue to mature these seeds if it is put back into veg lighting? Hopefully a simple question~


I chuck pollen between day 24 -30 and my seeds are usually ready in thirty days. I grow a lot indica strains or fast flowering hybrids.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 18, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Will an impregnated female that is allowed a month or so to start developing seeds, continue to mature these seeds if it is put back into veg lighting? Hopefully a simple question~


Not saying it is the norm, but I took clones from a plant in flower that i had seeded. Not only did the plants root but the seeds matured.

*i was going to remove the seeds prior to taking the clones but said fuck-it, i wanted to see if they would mature in veg


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Not saying it is the norm, but I took clones from a plant in flower that i had seeded. Not only did the plants root but the seeds matured.
> 
> *i was going to remove the seeds prior to taking the clones but said fuck-it, i wanted to see if they would mature in veg


i have pollenated the first calax to pop on many crosses . remebering to harvest them all is hard ... my durban haze X garlic breath where HUGE wet . but kinda shrank dry . first time i saw that ...


----------



## amgprb (Aug 18, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have pollenated the first calax to pop on many crosses . remebering to harvest them all is hard ... my durban haze X garlic breath where HUGE wet . but kinda shrank dry . first time i saw that ...


I have done that on occasion, but prefer to try and time things out so that i can pollinate @ 14-20 days (strain dependent) and do to only working with 2000 watts in flower, i only pollinate lower branches


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 19, 2015)

Reproduction is what the plant lives for.
once pollinated they do everything to finish the seeds.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe an experiment is in order? Pollinated then 24 light cycle compared to the typical 12? More energy...faster development.. Thinking out loud here


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2015)

Joedank said:


> they say that dude that found the "shire" cut (pictured) only bought a 10 pack .... the sraight foxtails are a tough sell for me as buds so it became mostly shatter


Why is it so hard for you to sell the foxtail buds? Hell Sour D does the foxtail thing even in perfect conditions but maybe the foxtail buds are to fluffy?


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/beginners-forum/flowering-question-t34422.html

these guys discuss seed/pollenation versus vegitation light cycle.
not tons of data just an interesting discussion.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Why is it so hard for you to sell the foxtail buds? Hell Sour D does the foxtail thing even in perfect conditions but maybe the foxtail buds are to fluffy?


Think he saying as far as running it,and having to trim it.....


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2015)

I really wanted to put these NY gooie beans out in the world,but after a lil thinking....
I can not trust the afgooie,although I found a nice plant in the afgooie? Seeds,I just can not trust them...its not the breeder,it's the place I got the seeds...TSD

That place had lots of bullshit going on.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

you dont want to put them out cause of the bad mojo from seed creepo?

what no dog treats?
no ny gooey for my people?

there is no justice in this world.
if anything you should put them out ...if only cause that place duped so many people.

will not lie.
paid my brother to crash that site. he's a network architect. was easy for him.
jb & hippie had to hire a network pro just to move the agenda along...lol.

those [email protected] charged $several hundred in charges to my cc.
those [email protected] passed around my account password & even tried to get me here via [email protected]

those [email protected] tried to fuck my credibility.
those [email protected] even fucked up my friendship w/ esko.

what will a dude do to sell some beans?
throw his boy under the bus so he can post shit about tomatoes.

ill take 20 please


----------



## hyroot (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Why is it so hard for you to sell the foxtail buds? Hell Sour D does the foxtail thing even in perfect conditions but maybe the foxtail buds are to fluffy?



That's it. Fox tailed buds are almost always fluffy and sparce once dry. Some have a lot of stems too.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

for all the growing & collecting those two fakes talked about u ever see ONE plant from either jb or [email protected] ?


free the beans bro.
free the weed.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2015)

Dog treats & Annihilator are all good.....nothing in them came from that place..

Just no ny gooie.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

the afgooy came from who.... classic ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry you guys had to deal with such bullshit. 

That place has a bad rep. I was tempted a couple times to check them out but warnings from members here kept me clear.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

fuck that the genetics sound great.
free the beans bro.

(b)east coast would love that strain.
purple phenos? if yes, i can do a run of those no problem.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> the afgooy came from who.... classic ?


Yup..
 
She put out lots of bud,with funky fruity nugs


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

some wheezy?
his rommy crosses are superb.

wheezer's plants have been regulars in my garden for 6 years.

backroom convo when u ready bro.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Why is it so hard for you to sell the foxtail buds? Hell Sour D does the foxtail thing even in perfect conditions but maybe the foxtail buds are to fluffy?





hyroot said:


> That's it. Fox tailed buds are almost always fluffy and sparce once dry. Some have a lot of stems too.


thanks hy root your right but 
this is a part of the answer .


genuity said:


> Think he saying as far as running it,and having to trim it.....


 the rest is the sour d comes in at the upper end of the thc% scale . its hard to get unstoned fromit that day ... so the bar is set really high also on a dailed run of sour d the dnl shines thru and you get CHUNKY dense nugs with crowns (foxtail like castles of nodes on top) 10* can really make it fluff out though....

so the shire is in that same terp profile . the other growers and members here thought it was ok but not a good rep of either strain and not a good head stone either so it was AXED... dry it looked kinda like teardrops on a string HUGE calax's but hard to roll a joint ...will see if i got some good pics of it ..


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Aug 19, 2015)

Ny gooey sounds dank


----------



## hyroot (Aug 19, 2015)

Sour d makes excellent hash though. Yields alot of hash and flowers.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Aug 19, 2015)

Yea grew headband last year got a few dog seeds left


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 19, 2015)

i got a dog going , no gender yet but catcha my eye :


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Aug 19, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i got a dog going , no gender yet but catcha my eye :
> View attachment 3482638


 havent grown the dog out but looking forward to it i enjoyed the headband so much


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey what's up guys been having a lil trouble germinating these. They don't look premature to me but what I did notice was when I drop them in water they sink to the bottom. Most the beans I pop float. any advice would be good


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 26, 2015)

Strange ........ seeds I have popped always floated first later they used to sink.... sooner or later.

Those who took for ever to sink didnt make it most of the time.

Cant remember a seed that did sink directly to the bottom when I dropped them in the water... and I popped a lot of seeds in my life.

But it is intresting. Maybe others had the same problem but I definitly cant tell what causes this m8

Peace


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3486970 Hey what's up guys been having a lil trouble germinating these. They don't look premature to me but what I did notice was when I drop them in water they sink to the bottom. Most the beans I pop float. any advice would be good


Lightly scuff beans with fine grit sand paper, or even a match box...

Gently hold beans, take a brand new razor blade and lightly score all away around the seem of the bean. Apply enough preasure that the razor "slices" the seal, but not enough that you open the bean up

Try both those methods then continue to germinate with your normal procedure


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Lightly scuff beans with fine grit sand paper, or even a match box...
> 
> Gently hold beans, take a brand new razor blade and lightly score all away around the seem of the bean. Apply enough preasure that the razor "slices" the seal, but not enough that you open the bean up
> 
> Try both those methods then continue to germinate with your normal procedure


Dont think that will help if they sink as soon as he drop them i do it for bean taking time to sink or do not sink


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

Just did a fine scuffle to some beans hope this works. I wonder if some of the resin might have coated these beans? Thanks man for the tips as always.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Just did a fine scuffle to some beans hope this works. I wonder if some of the resin might have coated these beans? Thanks man for the tips as always.


have you opened one to inspect the germ ? 
it should be white and full . not shrivled ...


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> have you opened one to inspect the germ ?
> it should be white and full . not shrivled ...


 Yeah I scuffed one too much and it was white and full.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Dont think that will help if they sink as soon as he drop them i do it for bean taking time to sink or do not sink


I have seen it quite often in OG crosses, GSC crosses the shell is so thick that as soon as u drop em in water, they sink do to the added weight but end up never germinating.

I am running testers now that the breeder, after sending em to me, said he was scrapping the project as none of the other testers could get the beans to germ. I said fuck it, ima try anyways and dropped em in water and they all sunk imediately. After 4 days none of em cracked. I pulled em out of water, ran the raxor around the seam and put em back in water. Within 12 hours they all sprung tails.... Sunset Sherbert x Plat GSC (rev)


----------



## v.s one (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have seen it quite often in OG crosses, GSC crosses the shell is so thick that as soon as u drop em in water, they sink do to the added weight but end up never germinating.
> 
> I am running testers now that the breeder, after sending em to me, said he was scrapping the project as none of the other testers could get the beans to germ. I said fuck it, ima try anyways and dropped em in water and they all sunk imediately. After 4 days none of em cracked. I pulled em out of water, ran the raxor around the seam and put em back in water. Within 12 hours they all sprung tails.... Sunset Sherbert x Plat GSC (rev)


 That makes sense as these are fire alien Kush f2s.


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That makes sense as these are fire alien Kush f2s.


Looks like u have quite a few to play with, what could it hurt to hit a couple with the razor? 

Worst case scenario, you have the same outcome as the rest and you can come back and tell me im full of shit!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have seen it quite often in OG crosses, GSC crosses the shell is so thick that as soon as u drop em in water, they sink do to the added weight but end up never germinating.
> 
> I am running testers now that the breeder, after sending em to me, said he was scrapping the project as none of the other testers could get the beans to germ. I said fuck it, ima try anyways and dropped em in water and they all sunk imediately. After 4 days none of em cracked. I pulled em out of water, ran the raxor around the seam and put em back in water. Within 12 hours they all sprung tails.... Sunset Sherbert x Plat GSC (rev)


F2 those bitch if i understand right they where not realesed?


----------



## amgprb (Aug 26, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> F2 those bitch if i understand right they where not realesed?


Thats correct! He sent out over 100 testers and had less then 20 percent germ rate so he is scrapping the project...

If they are special and worth it, i will def consider making S2s... they are only seedlings yet... if they are REALLY special - CUTS FOR ALL!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thats correct! He sent out over 100 testers and had less then 20 percent germ rate so he is scrapping the project...
> 
> If they are special and worth it, i will def consider making S2s... they are only seedlings yet... if they are REALLY special - CUTS FOR ALL!!!


Sounds like a great cross bro keep me posted on those. I've been seeing a lot of great stuff coming from fem crosses. Since people love fem seeds and the special clone only strains you see a lot of crosses like it. You will see a lot of this more now lots of people think its bad for cannabis gene pool but nobody says anything about the hermie mistakes that create some of the elite clones. I say long as they make great plants how could it hurt just my opinion tho


----------



## v.s one (Aug 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Looks like u have quite a few to play with, what could it hurt to hit a couple with the razor?
> 
> Worst case scenario, you have the same outcome as the rest and you can come back and tell me im full of shit!


 Cheers man I got 4 or 5 with tails. Not long tails but tails. I just scuffed these, gonna experiment with the blade tonight and scu
Ff others tonight. Thanks amgprb


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 27, 2015)

Post photos of your males!!!!

I wanna see some NUTZ!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Post photos of your males!!!!
> 
> I wanna see some NUTZ!!!!!



I'll have some "black D" nutZ for you soon....


----------



## danky supreme (Aug 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3486970 Hey what's up guys been having a lil trouble germinating these. They don't look premature to me but what I did notice was when I drop them in water they sink to the bottom. Most the beans I pop float. any advice would be good


OG Raskal seeds can be a bitch to germ. My success rate was very good but my Fire OG took at least 6 days to pop in a paper towel where everything else was rocking by day 2. On a side note I highly recommend Jiffy Pellets for germinating seeds. I did a germination experiment and got 30 for 30 with the Jiffys


----------



## v.s one (Aug 28, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> OG Raskal seeds can be a bitch to germ. My success rate was very good but my Fire OG took at least 6 days to pop in a paper towel where everything else was rocking by day 2. On a side note I highly recommend Jiffy Pellets for germinating seeds. I did a germination experiment and got 30 for 30 with the Jiffys


 You just wet the pellet and put the seed in and they sprung up.


----------



## AKDrifter (Aug 28, 2015)

My last cross was two I got from Sanniees shop, Anesthesia x KO kush = Anko. My plan was to increase the yield of the KO. made tons of beans, and was able to do one small run so far which was awesome.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You just wet the pellet and put the seed in and they sprung up.


Yeppers that's how it works !


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2015)

My 2 male i choose for pollen chucking 
D&D #5 
And neverland #1 


For now i got only one female when all will show sex i will know what i will ve chucking


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2015)

Since i will not been able to keep them since i've got only one grow tent i would like to ask you what the better way of keep them and how much longer i can use it?


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Since i will not been able to keep them since i've got only one grow tent i would like to ask you what the better way of keep them and how much longer i can use it?


How do you mean "keep them"
Do you mean how to keep the pollen or the plant? If you mean the plant like keeping it on your balkony or keeping it longterm as a clone ?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 29, 2015)

forgot that these would belong in this category...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> How do you mean "keep them"
> Do you mean how to keep the pollen or the plant? If you mean the plant like keeping it on your balkony or keeping it longterm as a clone ?


Sorry im mean the pollen


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 29, 2015)

I was supposed to have one pack of tango hush and after never heard of skunkmunkie after


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2015)

My bio d's offspring sinister diesel and bio genesis looking better after I dropped the light on them.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2015)

Sorry for the extra pic.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3488711 View attachment 3488711My bio d's offspring sinister diesel and bio genesis looking better after I dropped the light on them.


its amazing what they can live through, then its amazing what they dont live through too, many people believe weed is a tough plant, i think its not that at all


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 29, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Sorry im mean the pollen


Harvest the pollen...dry the pollen...put it in a airtight and lighttight container put a few grains of dryrice into the container aswell to take eventual moister to prevent molds.... put it into a freezer.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> its amazing what they can live through, then its amazing what they dont live through too, many people believe weed is a tough plant, i think its not that at all


Yeah I thought that same thing. I ran out of soil the other day . So I dunked my rootball in water until the soiled dissolved. Then I put it in hydro. I thought to myself how can I do this with no problems but we can overwater in soil. Shits weird sometimes.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Harvest the pollen...dry the pollen...put it in a airtight and lighttight container put a few grains of dryrice into the container aswell to take eventual moister to prevent molds.... put it into a freezer.


Thanks they tell me i should add some wheat to the pollen too do you think it will help for moisture?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Question for the more experienced chuckers...

Any advantage/disadvantage to a male that drops his nut early? Is it similar to a female flowering early? I've got a few sweet skunk males in a separate area to collect pollen and one of them started dropping pollen 2 weeks in to flower and the other two took 4 weeks.

Good? Bad? No difference either way?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for the more experienced chuckers...
> 
> Any advantage/disadvantage to a male that drops his nut early? Is it similar to a female flowering early? I've got a few sweet skunk males in a separate area to collect pollen and one of them started dropping pollen 2 weeks in to flower and the other two took 4 weeks.
> 
> Good? Bad? No difference either way?


there seems to be large differences in quality of males from 1 to another, its possible that an early pollen male can be as good as a latter pollen boy, but i like to sample each male by smoking a few leaves taken from approx same place on each plant, also i look for plant vigour & structure as a basis of male selection, like anything...dont accept the first thing that comes along...though its possible that first thing could still be the best of the bunch too.. i dont select really late bloomers even if its the best, i would select the next best earlier bloomer..unless of course its one of those very rare boys thats filthy with resin, then the rules change just for that special 1


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 29, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> there seems to be large differences in quality of males from 1 to another, its possible that an early pollen male can be as good as a latter pollen boy, but i like to sample each male by smoking a few leaves taken from approx same place on each plant, also i look for plant vigour & structure as a basis of male selection, like anything...dont accept the first thing that comes along...though its possible that first thing could still be the best of the bunch too.. i dont select really late bloomers even if its the best, i would select the next best earlier bloomer


Right on. Makes sense.

At what point do you snip some leaves to smoke them? Assuming you would let it go the same amount of time that its female counterparts would take to finish flowering?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Right on. Makes sense.
> 
> At what point do you snip some leaves to smoke them? Assuming you would let it go the same amount of time that its female counterparts would take to finish flowering?


i snip the leaves when the male is about 1/3rd into its flowering cycle, i guess you could snip the leaves at any stage if you did the same with all males concerned, though the rare resinous males usually wont exhibit their real resin potential until latter in their bloom cycle, ive only seen a few serious resin producing males but ive not grown the vast selection that many RIU members have, & some ive read here have noted quite a few obvious resin producing males in their breeding programs


----------



## Torch1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Lady with banana hat...
Lady: GrapePuff @ 27 days 12:12
Banana hat: Ascension @ 11ish days 12:12

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks they tell me i should add some wheat to the pollen too do you think it will help for moisture?


Yes but you want it realy bonedry.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks they tell me i should add some wheat to the pollen too do you think it will help for moisture?


Yes but you want it realy bonedry.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for the more experienced chuckers...
> 
> Any advantage/disadvantage to a male that drops his nut early? Is it similar to a female flowering early? I've got a few sweet skunk males in a separate area to collect pollen and one of them started dropping pollen 2 weeks in to flower and the other two took 4 weeks.
> 
> Good? Bad? No difference either way?


Some people say the first male brings it more towards hemp rather than drug.
I would not use the first male and not the last.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Question for the more experienced chuckers...
> 
> Any advantage/disadvantage to a male that drops his nut early? Is it similar to a female flowering early? I've got a few sweet skunk males in a separate area to collect pollen and one of them started dropping pollen 2 weeks in to flower and the other two took 4 weeks.
> 
> Good? Bad? No difference either way?


Some people say the first male brings it more towards hemp rather than drug.
I would not use the first male and not the last.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 30, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Some people say the first male brings it more towards hemp rather than drug.
> I would not use the first male and not the last.


it seems to me usually the middle range males...the ones not the earliest or latest are the best pheno's overall


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> it seems to me usually the middle range males...the ones not the earliest or latest are the best pheno's overall


Same here


----------



## danky supreme (Aug 30, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You just wet the pellet and put the seed in and they sprung up.


I let the pellet fill up to full capacity and then lightly squeeze out the excess water. After that I put the seed in the plug, put the plugs in a plastic shoe box, then put the shoe box in my closet. From then on I let the seeds do the rest of the work.


----------



## danky supreme (Aug 30, 2015)

^^I believe one of the main reasons why Jiffy Pellets have such a high success rate is you dont have to fuck with the seedling after it cracks. I get close to 100% with the paper towel method as well. However when they get transferred from the paper towel to dirt the tap root can be so delicate messing with it at all seems to drastically reduce the number of seedlings that will actually grow after germination.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> ^^I believe one of the main reasons why Jiffy Pellets have such a high success rate is you dont have to fuck with the seedling after it cracks. I get close to 100% with the paper towel method as well. However when they get transferred from the paper towel to dirt the tap root can be so delicate messing with it at all seems to drastically reduce the number of seedlings that will actually grow after germination.


Thats it.
I have tried seedsponge and killed a lot of taproots because they grew into the sponge. Used oasis same shit. Plain ph'd water works good as long as you have a good temprature.

I tested all this methods because I fucked up lots of seeds in jiffys in the beginning. because I used them dripping wet.
when I understood that to squeze the thing gently is soooo important I had good rates.
I combined that with what I knew about temprature. Used a miniheater for fishtanks with 25 watts and built a waterbath like thing to let my germinationbox stand in the water and could be temp adjusted easy way.
heating mats are too hot imo.
and since that time I found germinating seeds realy nice.

Peace


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 30, 2015)

I use jiffy pellets as well, but I put mine in a humidity dome and into my veg chamber. Seedlings seem to do better when they have a light to grow towards when they pop out of the soil. In the winter I use a germination mat, but it is not necessary this time of year. I never understood paper towels myself. It just seems like an extra step that isn't needed. But it seems to work for a lot of people, so who am I to say otherwise.


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 30, 2015)

As far as males go, I try to use all of them when I can. When I can't, I usually go with the healthiest looking or the one that looks most like the mother.


----------



## danky supreme (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread needs to be "stickied" Alot of great information and its one of the few threads that hasnt turned in to a name calling shit show


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

That's because it's a thread where everyone is after the same goal.  Great cannabis 

That and there's no big name breeders involved for people to get their dick all hurt about 

@akhiymjames Figured here was more appropes  Pics are a bit blurry camera is shit, the others dead of course 
Fireballs
 
Lee Roy
 

I didn't actually look closely at this clone for about the last 3 days or so but she's much less woody then the mother plant. And the node spacing is better. I am wondering if my water issues might be contributing to her being all stretched out. She hasn't been in flower for more then 6 days so it's not flower stretchies yet.

Edit: I discovered last night I have thrips so I got a nice new pump sprayer to deal with those fuckers.


----------



## Gbuddy (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That's because it's a thread where everyone is after the same goal.  Great cannabis
> 
> That and there's no big name breeders involved for people to get their dick all hurt about
> 
> ...


Try to get something for the sprayer that includes killing the eggs too. Friend of mine had thrips once and he had a hard time in hydro before he got something that knocked out all stages of their lifecycle.

Edit
I know you guys over the big pond do like the organic way but for a first aid a can of good old paral spray can do wonders. ( ok in flowering stage its a no go but in veg it can help as a first aid fast)


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Well back to the store because my nice new pump sprayer is fucking leaky. Doesn't hold any pressure at all.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Well back to the store because my nice new pump sprayer is fucking leaky. Doesn't hold any pressure at all.


That's that bull...


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> That's because it's a thread where everyone is after the same goal.  Great cannabis
> 
> That and there's no big name breeders involved for people to get their dick all hurt about
> 
> ...


Well from that pic she is def OG dom for sure its just the genes bro. OG is very viney and lanky and she's a product of the mother and the OG genes in her. Supercrop should help to beef her up some


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's that bull...


I went for the one at the very back to thinking it would be the one that hasn't been dropped and thrown around 100x. Ah well.

Should have listened for leaks in the store.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2015)

danky supreme said:


> On a side note I highly recommend Jiffy Pellets for germinating seeds. I did a germination experiment and got 30 for 30 with the Jiffys


I recently experimented w/ Jiffys vs Root Riots for clones. Took 2 clones ea of 12 seed plants - one in Jiffy, one in RR. The plants were [are] 3 Grape Smuggler, 3 Cherry White, 3 Chernobyl, and 3 Chill Factor. Every one of them made roots, but every one of the jiffys rooted faster, and grew almost twice as fast after.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I recently experimented w/ Jiffys vs Root Riots for clones. Took 2 clones ea of 12 seed plants - one in Jiffy, one in RR. The plants were [are] 3 Grape Smuggler, 3 Cherry White, 3 Chernobyl, and 3 Chill Factor. Every one of them made roots, but every one of the jiffys rooted faster, and grew almost twice as fast after.


@a senile fungus had some trouble rooting in Jiffy. I've always heard people have great success with them never tried them tho. Been having some great success cloning in RR tho. I wonder if they would root faster using any hormones or aloe


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @a senile fungus had some trouble rooting in Jiffy. I've always heard people have great success with them never tried them tho. Been having some great success cloning in RR tho. I wonder if they would root faster using any hormones or aloe



I use the peat root riots.

I currently have a batch of root riots soaking in a diluted solution of rooting hormone with a bubbler, and the cuts are in a cup of water with a splash of rooting solution. Later tonight I'll go and put the two together and leave them in the dome for two weeks to see what happens.

I'm also gonna do a couple straight into cups of promix with plastic baggies over them, and I was considering leaving some cuts in straight water.

It's gotta be something I'm messing up but I can't figure it out...

My best success with clones has been when I accidentally top a plant and just stick the cutting willynilly into an extra soil pot, those ones always seem to survive even though I forget about them and don't ever label them properly.

We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I use the peat root riots.
> 
> I currently have a batch of root riots soaking in a diluted solution of rooting hormone with a bubbler, and the cuts are in a cup of water with a splash of rooting solution. Later tonight I'll go and put the two together and leave them in the dome for two weeks to see what happens.
> 
> ...


That last part has always worked best for me...


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> That last part has always worked best for me...


Was it straight soil or some kind of mix?

I've done it successfully with living soils but this time around I'm only using promix. I'm sure the "living" aspect of the soil contributed to my success. 

I guess we'll see how promix and plastic baggies does!

Lately cloning has been a numbers game for me. If I take enough of em, then some will eventually root. But I didn't use to have these issues before I moved shop.


Edit: that's interesting about the jiffys, I'll have to get some to try with, thanks @Amos Otis


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Was it straight soil or some kind of mix?
> 
> I've done it successfully with living soils but this time around I'm only using promix. I'm sure the "living" aspect of the soil contributed to my success.
> 
> ...


This time I just did fox farm & coco & perlite 
 
No baggies this time,it was humid enough..
 
7 days from cut & nice rootstock


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> This time I just did fox farm & coco & perlite
> View attachment 3489691
> No baggies this time,it was humid enough..
> View attachment 3489693
> 7 days from cut & nice rootstock


Damn those some freaking roots for 7days!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn those some freaking roots for 7days!!!


That was a top of a plant also,so that may have helped...
 
That's how big she was when I cut her..

The other cups,different cuts...put out nice roots Also,the sour d put out lots,ghost put out moderate amount of roots,blue dream put out thin hair like roots..the pic above is hell og,have not did the sfv this way,but she put out roots thick and fast...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice....love root porn..


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2015)

Pretty sure its the bennies in the soil. I'm gonna have to try rooting some in some soil like that


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

Subbed to this thread!

I didn't even know it exists until yesterday!

I like the regulars though, so here I am!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm going to start taking larger cuts. Maybe that's why my clones are taking forever to root. My cuts are like 1/4 of that size lol. Going to try a top or two tonight. I got a couple from seed that are ready.



a senile fungus said:


> Subbed to this thread!
> 
> I didn't even know it exists until yesterday!
> 
> I like the regulars though, so here I am!


It's a good spot with good folks doing good things  

If you don't know the clone only thread started by KGP is really good too. Lots of knowledge.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to start taking larger cuts. Maybe that's why my clones are taking forever to root. My cuts are like 1/4 of that size lol. Going to try a top or two tonight. I got a couple from seed that are ready.
> 
> 
> It's a good spot with good folks doing good things
> ...



Already there brother!

Club 600 is another good hangout.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 30, 2015)

The downside to aero cloners... I was gone for most of the day and came home to no power. Had to toss 16 cuts from the cloner. 

Think I'm gonna take back up cuts from now on and either just stick em soil like you guys are doing, or buy some of those jiffy plugs.

Thankfully the plants are only a couple days deep in 12/12 so I shouldn't have any issues taking more cuts off them...


----------



## eazye252 (Aug 30, 2015)

Just finished reading this thread. You guys are great. And have some great crosses. I wish I could grow these. I'm loving all the pics.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

eazye252 said:


> Just finished reading this thread. You guys are great. And have some great crosses. I wish I could grow these. I'm loving all the pics.


Stick around, become a regular. You never know


----------



## eazye252 (Aug 30, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Stick around, become a regular. You never know


That's the plan. I been reading and learning for a while.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

Lots of love thrown around this here forum. I'm sure you will get your hands on some of these great creations if you stick around long enough. We got some great chuckers around here some that could be official breeders IMHO hopefully I can make some great creations like what we have in here to pass to my buddies here


----------



## torontoke (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of love thrown around this here forum. I'm sure you will get your hands on some of these great creations if you stick around long enough. We got some great chuckers around here some that could be official breeders IMHO hopefully I can make some great creations like what we have in here to pass to my buddies here


I agree there's a lot of great gear floating around this forum but most guys aren't that generous about sharing. I've been here for a while now and I post and shit a lot and I've only been offered any help from two people. So maybe for some guys but it's not guaranteed that many will offer to share.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree there's a lot of great gear floating around this forum but most guys aren't that generous about sharing. I've been here for a while now and I post and shit a lot and I've only been offered any help from two people. So maybe for some guys but it's not guaranteed that many will offer to share.


Don't be hesitant to ask bro. That's the only way its gonna happen. Most of the people who chucks in this thread is ready and willing to share some of the crosses they have made. They want and need people to grow them so when you see something you like and it looks good and its something you may want to grow then pm the person. Worst they can say is no but most likely they wont


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree there's a lot of great gear floating around this forum but most guys aren't that generous about sharing. I've been here for a while now and I post and shit a lot and I've only been offered any help from two people. So maybe for some guys but it's not guaranteed that many will offer to share.


love love love


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 31, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree there's a lot of great gear floating around this forum but most guys aren't that generous about sharing. I've been here for a while now and I post and shit a lot and I've only been offered any help from two people. So maybe for some guys but it's not guaranteed that many will offer to share.


Well, I've got some chucks going on that I'm happy to share with some good peeps...and I consider you good peeps. 

The international border does add a wrinkle in things (like Joe said). Beans, no worries. Cuts.... different story. Pretty sure those wouldn't make it.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 31, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, I've got some chucks going on that I'm happy to share with some good peeps...and I consider you good peeps.
> 
> The international border does add a wrinkle in things (like Joe said). Beans, no worries. Cuts.... different story. Pretty sure those wouldn't make it.


Thanks man I appreciate that.
You know for a fact I'm the same way I was just trying to warn the new guy that it's better to be surprised instead of getting his hopes high.
I've met some cool and interesting characters on this site and continue to meet more and more each day...


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pretty sure its the bennies in the soil. I'm gonna have to try rooting some in some soil like that


its the volume too.
think about that space.
think about the size of that cut.
think about all the hormones in that cut. auxins. etc.
think about turn on a switch in that size cut to make roots.

& give it some space.
& those bennies omg they encourage the process.

i know people from al b. fuct (heard that in a minute) to me to guys/girls on youtube taking cuts like that for SOG.

they start with mini plants.
multiple nodes. by the time it roots shit thats a small plant.

the subby school is small cuts.
this is a sound strategy too. less surface area for transpiration (leaf & steam sweat basically).
smaller amount of roots needed to get the job done.

i like both ways. over the winter ill take cuts like gen for my 3 bucket dwc.


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Thanks man I appreciate that.
> You know for a fact I'm the same way I was just trying to warn the new guy that it's better to be surprised instead of getting his hopes high.
> I've met some cool and interesting characters on this site and continue to meet more and more each day...


right if u on our side, red white & blue side, id [email protected] u tomorrow everything in my garden. its only plants. my backyard is far from u.

but the other side? is the worng side for many of us.

still like to fart in ur girls mouth. i hear.
its how u make babies in canada.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 31, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> right if u on our side, red white & blue side, id [email protected] u tomorrow everything in my garden. its only plants. my backyard is far from u.
> 
> but the other side? is the worng side for many of us.
> View attachment 3490447
> ...


What?


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

You need to watch South Park - Royal Pudding episode. It explains us Canadians quite well


----------



## professor KIND (Aug 31, 2015)

what?

gooey. adore. love. enjoyed. cloned. grew. grew some more. & lost. then cried. now want back.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Aug 31, 2015)

Ohhhhh I'm a bit far behind in South Park. The border doesn't seem to stop many beans that I mail out so I'm not sure it's as much of an issue as everyone thinks.
Maybe it is and I just don't know better.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 31, 2015)

Beans are easy peasy. So many ways to hide 'em and you really don't even have to. 

Clones are going to be more of an issue. Some of those UK guys get cuts to and from the USA though so there's ways. Ways that need to be kept secret. Kept safe.

As is tradition.


----------



## eazye252 (Aug 31, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Lots of love thrown around this here forum. I'm sure you will get your hands on some of these great creations if you stick around long enough. We got some great chuckers around here some that could be official breeders IMHO hopefully I can make some great creations like what we have in here to pass to my buddies here


Thanks I'm starting a collection now. So I can have something to share.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 1, 2015)

I think the seeds are the result of work for those who bred them.
so to share this results can make two situations .... I mean when you send beans out the guy recieving this beans can find something fire or not. If not this can disapoint the person who shared and bred the seeds.
so why one should share something he made for his own use and run into a disaster?
So everyone can feel blessed if a person that breeds only for his private use is sharing his own work with you.

So if you ask friendly and make sure its no contest you maybe lucky and get some great work just for love.

I dont care much about all that because I know in 100 seeds maybe a few are fire most medi and some are bullshit. So if some get no fire in a pack of ten who cares its just a lil luck involved.
but if you are the lucky one finding the fire plant share its cuts with those who made it happen and all others you know as much as you can. And tell people who made the seed if the person you got the seed from is ok with some fame.

Share the love share the seed around the globe with those you trust and like.

Just my 02

Edit
I have read a thread from a guy called bigworm and he seems to be addicted to make seeds and to spread the love. He has testgrowers all over the place testing his gear. Thats sweet


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> I think the seeds are the result of work for those who bred them.
> so to share this results can make two situations .... I mean when you send beans out the guy recieving this beans can find something fire or not. If not this can disapoint the person who shared and bred the seeds.
> so why one should share something he made for his own use and run into a disaster?
> So everyone can feel blessed if a person that breeds only for his private use is sharing his own work with you.
> ...


@bigworm6969 is good people. 

Wonder if he knows about this thread? I know he's got a few creations he can show off.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2015)

dog treats


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> dog treats
> 
> View attachment 3491198 View attachment 3491199 View attachment 3491201 View attachment 3491202


mmmm I need some of them Dog Treats. They going to be available threw BB?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> mmmm I need some of them Dog Treats. They going to be available threw BB?


I don't know, have to ask @genuity or one of the BB guys...


----------



## torontoke (Sep 1, 2015)

What are dog treats?
Regardless they look amazing


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2015)

torontoke said:


> What are dog treats?
> Regardless they look amazing


I believe it's dog x fortune teller


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I believe it's dog x fortune teller


Yup & you knocked the grow of it,out the park....I can definitely wait for the smoke test on that...

Really has that crusty look.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

was thinking the same thing.
like super yummy looking.

loving my dog... she's the star of my veg show.
hope that one turns out dank. be happy. all i need is that fireballs cut.

those treats look great bobbitchin.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

if my stardawgs give up a male im definitely hitting the BB dog.
& my merlins magik lemon.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

rare veg pic from me. this pic expands nice. you can see all the undergrowth starting on her.

BB dog in the left back corner. 3 beans left too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 1, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> rare veg pic from me. this pic expands nice. you can see all the undergrowth starting on her.
> 
> BB dog in the left back corner. 3 beans left too.
> 
> View attachment 3491290


Very nice dude. I like your individual screens. Going to pull my screen out next run.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 1, 2015)

@Bob Zmuda ..i got the inspiration from him.

big one = chocolate kush
smaller one = dream lotus

one of 6 veg tents.
gearing up for winter.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)

gonna pay it forward... chuck nation beans to a friend.

of course, with pride, i grew them out.
chucka-chucka !

mk ultra x la confi :


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 2, 2015)

had to look for this one on a jump drive : ^ ultra confidential ^ : nug shot

cola



doing the chuck nation proper... one bean at a time.

chucka!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

torontoke said:


> I agree there's a lot of great gear floating around this forum but most guys aren't that generous about sharing. I've been here for a while now and I post and shit a lot and I've only been offered any help from two people. So maybe for some guys but it's not guaranteed that many will offer to share.


I'll share with ya man...hope to be getting some nice clone only cuts in the future...will have some f2 beans to gift in a couple months .


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> had to look for this one on a jump drive : ^ ultra confidential ^ : nug shot
> View attachment 3491734
> cola
> View attachment 3491735
> ...


Nice work man


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

will it survive. parents dont put cigs out on kids faces.
broke & bent my baby during a transplant. 

1) box tape, wrap around stem
2) made a pocket when i wrapped tape using a chopstick & my wu tang kung fu skill.
3) filled with water and rooting hormone... slowly leaked out over night i see this morning.
3a) put a tad of the rooting solution in the riot cube & on top the plant too.
4) put under a dome that fits the container

amazing ! still alive this morning !

if it keeps growing... i hereby claim "plant wizard" status. 

joking


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> will it survive. parents dont put cigs out on kids faces.
> broke & bent my baby during a transplant.
> 
> 1) box tape, wrap around stem
> ...


I just had a Sweet Skunk x 88g13/hp seedling do the same few weeks back. Don't know how but came to seedling bent in half like that. Was nervous it wasn't gonna make it cus it wasn't on stronger part of the stem just like yours but I watered it will lil Stump Tea and it was just fine. Its growing just fine and is super strong. You just got an early supercrop in watch that one grow very strong


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 3, 2015)

i though so too. seemed like a super crop.
but then u start touching it, fucking with it, trying to fix it.

bro i took my 60x loop out & was amazed & mortified... looked like the "retard-o-crop" made a small hunk go missing. blew out the side of the stem trying to get it upright. 

entire time im lthinking : this is a $12 seedling. plus cube. plus leccy. fuck this. we breaking out the duct tape & vice grips & bondage mask.

but i agree think it's gonna make it!
these plants are so amazing.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Chucka!!!!

Chuckers paradise for ever!


skunkwreck said:


> I'll share with ya man...hope to be getting some nice clone only cuts in the future...will have some f2 beans to gift in a couple months .


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 3, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> will it survive. parents dont put cigs out on kids faces.
> broke & bent my baby during a transplant.
> 
> 1) box tape, wrap around stem
> ...


If its alife it will survive.

Our Plants are hard to kill bro


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 3, 2015)

Got a message from my phone provider that I have used off my few gb's of highspeed internet for this month. Lol.
I used it to view all pictures in this thread. Its all Sooooooooo mouthwatering!!!!
you all do such a good job! 

Have you guys ever thought about starting a semi professional breeders collective to share your work with the rest of the world?

I could think of getting something like that started in the near future.....

If you guys are intrested give me a shot.

Peace


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 3, 2015)

Just a little chuckers porn, just got off work and checked her out. Almost there.
Bluepower x Blue Lime Pie bx
  
" Keep on chuck'n "


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 3, 2015)

That sounds like a nice one there Rob.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 3, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Just a little chuckers porn, just got off work and checked her out. Almost there.
> Bluepower x Blue Lime Pie bx
> View attachment 3492481 View attachment 3492482
> " Keep on chuck'n "


Def is a nice chuck you have there Blue Power bx with a BLP male should have BP come out a lil more than the KLP. When you pop those let me know how's those ladies doing?


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 3, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Def is a nice chuck you have there Blue Power bx with a BLP male should have BP come out a lil more than the KLP. When you pop those let me know how's those ladies doing?


Thanks, this chuck just seemed right, hopefully something real nice comes from this. Definitely will share.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 4, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> will it survive. parents dont put cigs out on kids faces.
> broke & bent my baby during a transplant.
> 
> 1) box tape, wrap around stem
> ...


Duct tape, masking tape, box tape or some form of tape has saved our ass. At some point.


----------



## Beemoo (Sep 4, 2015)

Chuckin, ain't easy...good work evryone


----------



## v.s one (Sep 5, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have seen it quite often in OG crosses, GSC crosses the shell is so thick that as soon as u drop em in water, they sink do to the added weight but end up never germinating.
> 
> I am running testers now that the breeder, after sending em to me, said he was scrapping the project as none of the other testers could get the beans to germ. I said fuck it, ima try anyways and dropped em in water and they all sunk imediately. After 4 days none of em cracked. I pulled em out of water, ran the raxor around the seam and put em back in water. Within 12 hours they all sprung tails.... Sunset Sherbert x Plat GSC (rev)


 Your seed germination method for O.G was tits, thanks to you I have eight in soil now 8/30 aint good but wtf. My question to you or any other chucker is it worth continuing this line? I started it with intentions of going all the way to an f 7. Chime in with any in put please


----------



## Joedank (Sep 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Your seed germination method for O.G was tits, thanks to you I have eight in soil now 8/30 aint good but wtf. My question to you or any other chucker is it worth continuing this line? I started it with intentions of going all the way to an f 7. Chime in with any in put please


i have many that wont germ unless cut . ... if the stock is good then YES to the chucks
side note :
2 818 x bio from you have made the first two rounds of culling .
2 honeybee f2's as well from genstash 
also some seadragon and brain twister from @getawaymountain are great looking ...
and of course my latest chuck sour d X garlic breath bx are looking kinda weak compared to the others lol...


----------



## v.s one (Sep 5, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have many that wont germ unless cut . ... if the stock is good then YES to the chucks
> side note :
> 2 818 x bio from you have made the first two rounds of culling .
> 2 honeybee f2's as well from genstash
> ...


 Yeah keep us posted on them I got a male or female 818 that looks spot on to the sour d in veg right now.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 5, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Your seed germination method for O.G was tits, thanks to you I have eight in soil now 8/30 aint good but wtf. My question to you or any other chucker is it worth continuing this line? I started it with intentions of going all the way to an f 7. Chime in with any in put please


If the genetics are quality and are worth the effort, chuck-on!


If we all shyed away from a lil extra work to get what we want, we'd all be virgins or fuckin 2s & 3s instead of droppin loads on 2 or 3 dimes at a time! Ha


----------



## v.s one (Sep 5, 2015)

amgprb said:


> If the genetics are quality and are worth the effort, chuck-on!
> 
> 
> If we all shyed away from a lil extra work to get what we want, we'd all be virgins or fuckin 2s & 3s instead of droppin loads on 2 or 3 dimes at a time! Ha


 Lol. Right


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2015)

Black dynamite-males
 
Cloning the tops,only really looking at the far left one..

Black dynamite-females
 
Theses are ready for some soil...looking & smelling good.

2 afghan kush x Jo og-males
 
Only really looking at the one on the left..


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 7, 2015)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite-males
> View attachment 3494902
> Cloning the tops,only really looking at the far left one..
> 
> ...


ooh that afghan X jo Og male looks like a nice candidate. 

I think I've found a nice male in that Monster Cookies X Alien Stardawg I was gifted  He's looking decent. I'll throw a pic up later on.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah keep us posted on them I got a male or female 818 that looks spot on to the sour d in veg right now.


you ran the sour cut (ecsd)


----------



## v.s one (Sep 7, 2015)

Joedank said:


> you ran the sour cut (ecsd) ?? if not it can be arranged . be out front rangeing in a few weeks


 Its closely held between me and my boys for the last ten years. Got it from a grower who couldn't get bigger then a foot. Good looking out Joe.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 7, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Its closely held between me and my boys for the last ten years. Got it from a grower who couldn't get bigger then a foot. Good looking out Joe.


funny i got some foot long colas in the ghouse ... she can be tricky ..... i have had my cut 5 years my homie says he got it 15 years ago....lol... old ass weed... but my fav ... glad your working wit the best


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 7, 2015)

Trying my hand at an open pollenation. Making snowdawg f2's and blue lime pie x snowdawg


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2015)

Took several months to finally get this JTR x Blueberry male. Chuck, Chuck, Chuck time coming up 

First up (fems on deck):
JTR x Blueberry F1 fem to JTR x Blueberry male
Original JTR mother x JTR x Blueberry male 

Male @day 9:



F1 fem pheno 1 @day 38 of ~54:
:

Cheers


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2015)

Time to cut the branches and put them in water and 12/12 d&d #5


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2015)

Now its all i have left from him i hope it will be viable a least 1 month since ive started 1 firestarter and 1 bluedagw from sure fire seed and 1 animal pie from in house just to be pollinated by him since i love is powerful smell (still surprise to had such a stinky male)


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

6 wks & 8wks flower.
Elephant stomper in back left corner has a very strong grape soda smell,
I hit one of its branches with some bubbas widow pollen

EDIT : just noticed the back left corner is cut off in this pic..lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3495694
> 6 wks & 8wks flower.
> Elephant stomper in back left corner has a very strong grape soda smell,
> I hit one of its branches with some bubbas widow pollen
> ...


What's that double headed monster in the back right corner?

All look so damn good.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's that double headed monster in the back right corner?
> 
> All look so damn good.


The one on the left is a globular cluster, center is fireballs x Blue moonshine , & the right is one of the elephant stomper ( not the seeded one I ment to post..lol)


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

genuity said:


> What's that double headed monster in the back right corner?
> 
> All look so damn good.



Hey gen. How was your candy drop x NY diesel purple? . I'm kicking around popping some and the label said it was you as breeder.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey gen. How was your candy drop x NY diesel purple? . I'm kicking around popping some and the label said it was you as breeder.


I tole you @genuity lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

Damn Genuity, How many strains you got out there in the wild? Doing work.

I might have a full garden of Gen. gear next run. Honey Bee, Hotdog, Fireballs, Yoga Flame. Sounds like a good stable 


BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3495694
> 6 wks & 8wks flower.
> Elephant stomper in back left corner has a very strong grape soda smell,
> I hit one of its branches with some bubbas widow pollen
> ...


Looking great bob. I need to try some Hazeman gear I hear good things.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 8, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn Genuity, How many strains you got out there in the wild? Doing work.
> 
> I might have a full garden of Gen. gear next run. Honey Bee, Hotdog, Fireballs, Yoga Flame. Sounds like a good stable
> 
> Looking great bob. I need to try some Hazeman gear I hear good things.



Most of what I have going now is gen's or a cross with one of his  
Awesome work for sure...


Hazeman does have some fire
The XXX was nice also


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hey gen. How was your candy drop x NY diesel purple? . I'm kicking around popping some and the label said it was you as breeder.


If we can bribe @jigfresh to dig up a few pics,I'm sure he will..

But it all starts here.... http://rollitup.org/t/club-600-breeding-showcase.392046/page-93#post-6495092

This is the mom nypd 
 
The males are in that link.



skunkwreck said:


> I tole you @genuity lol


 
Hahahaha...



Mr.Head said:


> Damn Genuity, How many strains you got out there in the wild? Doing work.
> 
> I might have a full garden of Gen. gear next run. Honey Bee, Hotdog, Fireballs, Yoga Flame. Sounds like a good stable
> 
> Looking great bob. I need to try some Hazeman gear I hear good things.


 
Trying to catch this guy...



BobBitchen said:


> Most of what I have going now is gen's or a cross with one of his
> Awesome work for sure...
> 
> 
> ...


You rock...


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 8, 2015)

mmm... that CD x NYPD was tasty stuff. I will have a look in the hard drive tomorrow for some pictures.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

Damn that sounds killer. Never ran a diesel strain yet. 

Been eyeing strawberry diesel from devils harvest for a while now.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 8, 2015)

That Honey Bee sounds tasty. Wish I had enough room to do some chunking. I might have enough of a supply after this round to do me for a while so I might give it a go.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 8, 2015)

Monster Cookies X Alien Stardawg

The Suspects Blue Pit. The bigger one is skunky stanky. The smaller one seems to have just stopped since I switched to 12/12


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

Honeybee.... yum!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honeybee.... yum!
> 
> View attachment 3497111
> 
> ...


I swear @genuity be killin it!!!! All of his creations are fire  I don't know why he be trying to fake like he's not good and just chucks lol. I know you like the freebie thing but man I would buy your packs any day and pay the prices these commercial breeders charge. Stop faking and release some stuff


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I swear @genuity be killin it!!!! All of his creations are fire  I don't know why he be trying to fake like he's not good and just chucks lol. I know you like the freebie thing but man I would buy your packs any day and pay the prices these commercial breeders charge. Stop faking and release some stuff


Lmao see I told ya..again @genuity ....I hit him up yesterday and straight out tole him he was bossin' on the low...all star chucker he says lmao man you in the pro's !!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honeybee.... yum!
> 
> View attachment 3497111
> 
> ...



Genuity and amgprb are both killing it. Beautiful plant my friend.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao see I told ya..again @genuity ....I hit him up yesterday and straight out tole him he was bossin' on the low...all star chucker he says lmao man you in the pro's !!!


Bro gen is really killin it fareal and not just saying that cus he's my bro but he really is. All Star Chucker my ass lol he's so modest but the Cherry and Banan Puff f2s from him will be my first but many many more to come. If I didn't have the Bodhi testers going it would be all him right now lol. Soon as those get a lot of these plants sexed more will be popped. Honeybee, Sugartown Express f2, I blessed another member here with the Sweet Stomper Kush but prolly wont see nothing from them. They were my last as I had gave another bro here some but the mailman did the stomp on them lol. Only ones survived was Sugartown Express f2 but those Honeybee and Mountain Gorillas f2s are next.

Forgot about my bro @amgprb too. His chucks are straight fire too he def should be releasing stuff too. Got some of his stuff I will get too here soon. Too many beans and cuts been coming so its has messed up the schedule but I'm dying to see what I get from his Plushberry f3s. I'll keep saying but with all the great gear I have I really need a warehouse lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro gen is really killin it fareal and not just saying that cus he's my bro but he really is. All Star Chucker my ass lol he's so modest but the Cherry and Banan Puff f2s from him will be my first but many many more to come. If I didn't have the Bodhi testers going it would be all him right now lol. Soon as those get a lot of these plants sexed more will be popped. Honeybee, Sugartown Express f2, I blessed another member here with the Sweet Stomper Kush but prolly wont see nothing from them. They were my last as I had gave another bro here some but the mailman did the stomp on them lol. Only ones survived was Sugartown Express f2 but those Honeybee and Mountain Gorillas f2s are next.
> 
> Forgot about my bro @amgprb too. His chucks are straight fire too he def should be releasing stuff too. Got some of his stuff I will get too here soon. Too many beans and cuts been coming so its has messed up the schedule but I'm dying to see what I get from his Plushberry f3s. I'll keep saying but with all the great gear I have I really need a warehouse lol


Yeah I'm still trying to find that link to genstash lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh and my bro @BobBitchen Blue Balls and Chakka Khan too. They will go down with the Plushberry f3s.



skunkwreck said:


> Yeah I'm still trying to find that link to genstash lol


Don't worry bro genstash is out there plus you know since I have it and your only so far away they are yours too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh and my bro @BobBitchen Blue Balls and Chakka Khan too. They will go down with the Plushberry f3s.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry bro genstash is out there plus you know since I have it and your only so far away they are yours too.


LOL bob bitchen. "Chaka Khan". You know Bob was jammin out to her in the 80's!


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro gen is really killin it fareal and not just saying that cus he's my bro but he really is. All Star Chucker my ass lol he's so modest but the Cherry and Banan Puff f2s from him will be my first but many many more to come. If I didn't have the Bodhi testers going it would be all him right now lol. Soon as those get a lot of these plants sexed more will be popped. Honeybee, Sugartown Express f2, I blessed another member here with the Sweet Stomper Kush but prolly wont see nothing from them. They were my last as I had gave another bro here some but the mailman did the stomp on them lol. Only ones survived was Sugartown Express f2 but those Honeybee and Mountain Gorillas f2s are next.
> 
> Forgot about my bro @amgprb too. His chucks are straight fire too he def should be releasing stuff too. Got some of his stuff I will get too here soon. Too many beans and cuts been coming so its has messed up the schedule but I'm dying to see what I get from his Plushberry f3s. I'll keep saying but with all the great gear I have I really need a warehouse lol


I need that Genstash link too. I need some honey bee and cherry puff!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Oh and my bro @BobBitchen Blue Balls and Chakka Khan too. They will go down with the Plushberry f3s.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry bro genstash is out there plus you know since I have it and your only so far away they are yours too.


I'm stoked to see you're even considering running them 

I'm with ya on Gen's work, I'll be first in line for any of his releases.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL bob bitchen. "Chaka Khan". You know Bob was jammin out to her in the 80's!


Lol, nah can't say I was a big fan.
Crossed la con x chocolate rain, someone in my thread suggested the name and I went with it..lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I need that Genstash link too. I need some honey bee and cherry puff!


 see @genuity I told ya bro get them beans out there fareal. We all ready to line up for them  I bet when BB drop that Fireball again it sells out quick.

@BobBitchen hell yea bro why wouldn't I? Those girls look great and for them to survive the way the did when you went through your health scare man just along for that purpose makes them great breeding stock but they looked great even through that still. Great genetics in them and funny how there's some genstash in one lol. How was the smoke anyway?


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honeybee.... yum!
> 
> View attachment 3497111
> 
> ...


Purple bud,for a purple stud.....enjoy @amgprb


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2015)

You guys are a great bunch of people....much love.

But I like to smoke to damn much,to be trying to make lots of seeds...

But I have been thinking about a free seed slot at BB,you know...like after you add what you want to order to your cart,then a pop-up window with genstash seeds,that you get to pick one full pack from......hell yes


----------



## torontoke (Sep 10, 2015)

Someone needs to set up a chuckers paradise collective.
Then all of this awesome gear could get out to those that also want to share the love.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> You guys are a great bunch of people....much love.
> 
> But I like to smoke to damn much,to be trying to make lots of seeds...
> 
> But I have been thinking about a free seed slot at BB,you know...like after you add what you want to order to your cart,then a pop-up window with genstash seeds,that you get to pick one full pack from......hell yes


I cant blame ya bro but maybe collab with somebody a good somebody not someone who's gonna fuck ya over and let them mass produce them from your cuts. But I like the free seed slot too at BB. You know those gonna go fast even at that


----------



## torontoke (Sep 10, 2015)

I've kicked the idea around to a few of the regular posters in here and everyone says they are down.
I think it would be amazing and a way to guarantee certain stock never gets lost.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I cant blame ya bro but maybe collab with somebody a good somebody not someone who's gonna fuck ya over and let them mass produce them from your cuts. But I like the free seed slot too at BB. You know those gonna go fast even at that


BB ?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

Bubbleicious x (LCOGxGDP)xDesert Diesel

Smells like grape big league chew. Already finished a handful of plants, this the only one i have going ATM. The other 4 i chopped a few weeks ago were single cola 3' baseball bats.... this is the only one that branched out


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> BB ?


Breeders boutique.... be there or be square


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> BB ?


Breeders boutique


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Breeders boutique.... be there or be square


Well duh...lol..I must be high


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2015)

Breeders boutique


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Well duh...lol..I must be high


Close one,good thing you interrupted that....saying breeders boutique 3 times....can unleash a seed demon....
 

Yup,I'm pretty stoned.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3497348
> 
> Yup,I'm pretty stoned.


wheres the party?!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

_Fireballs bred by one of the tightest growers we know "Genuity " from the US
_
Yep hard to stay in the dark when you shine so bright !! Awesome !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> wheres the party?!
> 
> View attachment 3497356 View attachment 3497357


How you roll a joint with that equipment ? Lmao


----------



## amgprb (Sep 10, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> How you roll a joint with that equipment ? Lmao


Lol..... i saw the mirror and got excited hehehehe


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 10, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Lol..... i saw the mirror and got excited hehehehe


Been many years since them days...got tired of buying cut !


----------



## james murphy (Sep 11, 2015)

doin a all.gatr. kush x fireballs ....also have smelly cherry, deep p. q., quazy quake, and cheese quake 48....going to be a nice winter...also doin some sfv ogxkarmas og..swamp wreck7 x karmas og..and finally blumoonshine x gogis og. all strains from b.b. are growing very vigorously and will be in flower on the first...photos to follow final results. also feel free to ask questions about certain genetics as i will share as they mature.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2015)

Black dynamite top view pics
4 females


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite top view pics
> 4 females
> View attachment 3498279
> View attachment 3498280
> View attachment 3498281


lush healthy plants man, always good to see, is that a standard potting mix you use?


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> lush healthy plants man, always good to see, is that a standard potting mix you use?


Them are in some bullchit mix...way too much coco,and way too much perlite,so I been feeding them out the bottle.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them are in some bullchit mix...way too much coco,and way too much perlite,so I been feeding them out the bottle.


out the bottle cause the medium compacts alot? if so, no bottom feed? i've been stirring the tops of my containers with a stick after feedings too. been running more coco & less adds like rockwool croutons. now i see the value of bottom feeds. 





amgprb said:


> Honeybee.... yum!
> 
> View attachment 3497111
> 
> ...


fab photos.
beautiful full cola.
& nugz look delicious.

sexy. very!


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 12, 2015)

@genuity  Getting the love you deserve bro 

I've said the same thing as many others 

Can't wait for my fireballs to get here itchin like a meth head to pop dem beans !

I've chopped some branches off my that flowering male I posted a page or two back just waiting on him to drop his load then it's time to get my chuck on  This one is just to see what happens and learn  The stanky stanky blue pit is the male I'm going to focus more on. It absolutely wreaks when stem rubbed. Maybe the stankiest stem rub out of anythin I've grown. I like the growth on it too. It's got some fat indica leaves with decent branching. It's just starting to ball up.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> out the bottle cause the medium compacts alot? if so, no bottom feed? i've been stirring the tops of my containers with a stick after feedings too. been running more coco & less adds like rockwool croutons. now i see the value of bottom feeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just drains way to fast,and really holds no water...the lil bit of soil I did add,had very lil food.

About to slap them into some fox farm happy frog/nutrients mix/gro kashi/mineral mix.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> It's just drains way to fast,and really holds no water...the lil bit of soil I did add,had very lil food.
> 
> About to slap them into some fox farm happy frog/nutrients mix/gro kashi/mineral mix.


If you havnt tried it, give coco loco a try. I love the stuff.... wont use anything else now


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2015)

amgprb said:


> If you havnt tried it, give coco loco a try. I love the stuff.... wont use anything else now


I was looking at that,I like all they stuff anyway...thanks

Did you add anything to it?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 12, 2015)

genuity said:


> I was looking at that,I like all they stuff anyway...thanks
> 
> Did you add anything to it?


I havnt added anything... once u open a bag, you will see. Great mix

Only thing I add is the first water, I use Great White (premium mycorrhizal innoculant with benneficial bacteria and trichoderma)

Then the second water i give a hefty dose of molasses to feed the soil..

Plenty of goodies in coco loco to feed your girls for 4 weeks or so. Really is some nice stuff! I have tried probably 10-15 different types of bagged soil and coco over the past 2 years and this has been by far the most superior


----------



## amgprb (Sep 12, 2015)

Coco loco is pretty hot, sooo anything that is nute sensitive (like forum cut or plat gsc) i will cut in like 1/3 used/recycled coco loco into the mix


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 12, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your crosses look great mate!
> 
> Sin city's buddha's dream (male) x 3 different critical sensi star females. The Rigel, or critical dream star.
> 
> Just seedlings but I got a pile of these beans left to run as well. Going to transplant on coco tomorrow, less work and don't have to worry about water temperature either.View attachment 3383082


Dream Star......you're killing me brother!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 13, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I havnt added anything... once u open a bag, you will see. Great mix
> 
> Only thing I add is the first water, I use Great White (premium mycorrhizal innoculant with benneficial bacteria and trichoderma)
> 
> ...





amgprb said:


> Coco loco is pretty hot, sooo anything that is nute sensitive (like forum cut or plat gsc) i will cut in like 1/3 used/recycled coco loco into the mix


Great tips... I'm a dirt farmer, but I'll have to look for this, and maybe give it a try. ATB!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm going to have to pick up a pack of Fireballs, I had three freebies and ended up finding a really nice female but I ended up with aphids in my clone cabinet and I'm not sure if these clones will bounce back. I've never had to deal with aphids before, they're seriously pissing me off.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm going to have to pick up a pack of Fireballs, I had three freebies and ended up finding a really nice female but I ended up with aphids in my clone cabinet and I'm not sure if these clones will bounce back. I've never had to deal with aphids before, they're seriously pissing me off.


Have you tried BTI bits? I'm not 100% certain if they work on root aphid larvae, but they work great on fungus gnat larvae so it might be worth a shot.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Have you tried BTI bits? I'm not 100% certain if they work on root aphid larvae, but they work great on fungus gnat larvae so it might be worth a shot.


No I haven't tried that but it's worth a try at this point. Thanks for the advice, I'll check if the gardening store I go to has any.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No I haven't tried that but it's worth a try at this point. Thanks for the advice, I'll check if the gardening store I go to has any.


Lowes and Home Depot carry it, but it might be a seasonal item. Most peeps use it in standing water for mosquito larvae in the spring.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 13, 2015)

After close examination, it is apparent that I didn't spot my neighbors male soon enough. So I'll have a Master Kush mom and a Mexican Haze for a dad for next year. Hard to teach ignorant people how to sex a plant! Partly my fault, I gave him the seeds. Nice kick in the groin....


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 13, 2015)

Hopefully it's a happy accident and you get some good smoke out of the creation


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 13, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> No I haven't tried that but it's worth a try at this point. Thanks for the advice, I'll check if the gardening store I go to has any.


i used beneficial nematodes I picked up at the farm supply and they worked. That and giving my tent a real good cleaning is all I did. I just finished my second grow since and no bugs. Root aphids can be real difficult to get rid of if they become adult flyers, they can lay eggs anywhere in your grow room and hatch up to 6 months later and the problem starts all over again. I'm still cleaning my tent after each grow with a bleach solution just in case.


----------



## jigfresh (Sep 15, 2015)

After looking a couple times I can't find pics of the Candy Drop x NY Purp Deisel. Well I'm sure I found them... just not sure which ones they are. Now that a few years have gone by everything just looks like nice bud to me.  Sorry.

And close call there... don't want to say it 3 times... lol.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 15, 2015)

WTF, a whole page without pics, JTR x Blueberry getting close


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

My d&d #5 
He finally started to drop some pollen and his smell is intense 

I have also started 1 cheesy jones, 1 firestarter and 1 bluedawg from sure fire seed and 1 animal pie and 1 rainbow sherbet from in house just to be pollinated by him and the neverland #1


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2015)

Firestarter is fire.....


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2015)

genuity said:


> Firestarter is fire.....


Have you try it? I saw some thread on uk420 they seem to be huge yielders with great potency that will be my first wifi cross haven't grow it before or smoke it


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

First off, I had no idea that @genuity bred the Fireballs. Secondly I already wanted some due to all the raving and now third, I gotta try and get some.. So they're freebies from what site? will there be more?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> First off, I had no idea that @genuity bred the Fireballs. Secondly I already wanted some due to all the raving and now third, I gotta try and get some.. So they're freebies from what site? will there be more?


Avaliable at http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/
On menu now


----------



## Al Yamoni (Sep 16, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Avaliable at http://www.breedersboutique.co.uk/webshop/
> On menu now


By validating my laziness, sir you are the shit.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Have you try it? I saw some thread on uk420 they seem to be huge yielders with great potency that will be my first wifi cross haven't grow it before or smoke it


yup,for some reason I can not find my pics of her...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

Can I grow a male close to my clones?
I have my clones and seeds in my house and my actual veg/flower outside in my garage. Would I be able to grow a male inside with my seeds and clones? It would make it easy!

It may be the wrong place for this question?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

I have 4 packs of Bodhi with Appy. I should atleast grow the males out!


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Can I grow a male close to my clones?
> I have my clones and seeds in my house and my actual veg/flower outside in my garage. Would I be able to grow a male inside with my seeds and clones? It would make it easy!
> 
> It may be the wrong place for this question?


As long as it's just growing,it is fine...now when te males go into flower,unless you want seed,you better keep him away from your female plants.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 16, 2015)

genuity said:


> As long as it's just growing,it is fine...now when te males go into flower,unless you want seed,you better keep him away from your female plants.


 It is going to be a problem then! Shit can never be easy!

Maybe I can set up a tent in the garage for clones, I need my veg room open... Thats right, I couldnt do a tent in the summer. It may work out!


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

Up pot time

Black dynamite 
  
Yoga flame


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2015)

@genuity you should make a thread on your living soil im sure it will be useful


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> @genuity you should make a thread on your living soil im sure it will be useful


I'll see what's can put together.


----------



## danky supreme (Sep 17, 2015)

Tangerine Power X Heaven Mountain (Blue Power dominant)
  

Next up are some of my proven mommas for future breeding, and for smoking dank . 

Lost Coast OG
 

Chiesel
 

Kirkwood OG
  

Satsuma
 

Keeping the bud porn rollin gentlemen


----------



## GroErr (Sep 18, 2015)

Final shots of the JTR x Blueberry male, pods are starting to ripen/open, will chop in stages and should end up with a nice haul 





Cheers


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 18, 2015)

Sunshine daydream x lucky charms.


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2015)

Under. A 1000 DE bulb...looking very good.
12 days till I chop them.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm in love. Great work guys.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 18, 2015)

Daaaaaaammmmmm looking realy great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 18, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It is going to be a problem then! Shit can never be easy!
> 
> Maybe I can set up a tent in the garage for clones, I need my veg room open... Thats right, I couldnt do a tent in the summer. It may work out!


if the males are open and dropping pollen they won't pollinate your females unless they have flowers.
BUT pollen can stay virile for a bit... Don't ask me how I know...
SO, if you have them in your vege room you may be alright, but personally i'm not all super paranoid about it, worse case scenario you have new seeds from good parents...
BUT I only grow for myself, so getting seeds is cool with me, just not like... well...
just DON"T put that male anywhere near the intake for your flowering room.... again.... don't ask how I know...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3502577
> Sunshine daydream x lucky charms.


niiiiice!
that's a helluva cross!
I have some pollinated mountain temple, pineapple hashplant, and purple paralysis, allllll pollinated from my squatty, stinky-ass tranquil elephantizer male.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

Well made my own crosses. From breeders boutique. Took my best dog, and crosses it with a nice stinky male dippsy ellsy. Then I went to the bay and got GDP, purple kush. And used the same male, dippsy ellsy. To make my own seeds. Should be a     great grow.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 19, 2015)

My bad pic of seedlings are mine and breeders boutique crew crosses. In pic. Rockwool are mine


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

Looking good 209

Yoga flame


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Looking good 209
> 
> Yoga flame
> View attachment 3503313


Yum! Looks delicious


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Yum! Looks delicious


Thanks,the first few runs of her was very good,and very strong smelling funk of citrus fuel..
Organic on the left & synthetic on the right. Yoga flame
 
 
She is a lanky gal...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

Does males reveg easy as females? I know once a male is in flower they don't need much light at all to finish so can you blast them with light like females and get them to reveg?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Thanks,the first few runs of her was very good,and very strong smelling funk of citrus fuel..View attachment 3503359
> Organic on the left & synthetic on the right. Yoga flame
> View attachment 3503362
> View attachment 3503363
> She is a lanky gal...


What do you expect when she's making huge colas like that gonna be flop city lol. What stud you use to make that Yoga Flame?


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> What do you expect when she's making huge colas like that gonna be flop city lol. What stud you use to make that Yoga Flame?


(Platinum og x joe)hit to that same FAK mom in fireball.

As for the reveg male,I have not done that yet...but I would think it would revert back..just a lil more messy.

Just like the females,the plant will still put of pre flowers/balls.

But I did notice a rich N base soil,helped keep the balls fewer on the plant.


----------



## Torch1 (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Does males reveg easy as females? I know once a male is in flower they don't need much light at all to finish so can you blast them with light like females and get them to reveg?


My limited experience says 'no'... as I haven't gotten 1 to reveg. Yet... I don't run my lights 24/7 tho either..

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> (Platinum og x joe)hit to that same FAK mom in fireball.


You can def see it in your pics u just posted, that FAK mom's genetics are strong. Her traits really carry over to her offspring. Your dried flower pics look damn near identical to all the fireballs I have had. 

My first fireballs run was 8 diff girls from seed, I had 10-12 zips from #2-8, it all looked like your yogaflame With the exception of my FB#1 which took 2 more weeks and are much fatter rounder flowers with a larger yield. 

I would be interested in seeing some pics of your FAK mom if u have any?


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2015)

amgprb said:


> You can def see it in your pics u just posted, that FAK mom's genetics are strong. Her traits really carry over to her offspring. Your dried flower pics look damn near identical to all the fireballs I have had.
> 
> My first fireballs run was 8 diff girls from seed, I had 10-12 zips from #2-8, it all looked like your yogaflame With the exception of my FB#1 which took 2 more weeks and are much fatter rounder flowers with a larger yield.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing some pics of your FAK mom if u have any?


She is the reason I use the term GPP(genetic profile potential)
 
 
She don't look like much,bean pole of a plant....bother GPP was very high as we see.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> She is the reason I use the term GPP(genetic profile potential)
> View attachment 3503607
> View attachment 3503609
> She don't look like much,bean pole of a plant....bother GPP was very high as we see.


Fosho!

Damn she really does pass on her traits well! Not sure who the original breeder for FAK is but they sure did a great job. Not sure that I have ever seen another strain whose progeny with multiple crosses resemble the parent strain as much as this. Great job to you as well for the selection of your mother!

*those extra long leaf stems are present on everyone of the fireballs i have!

My keeper FB (#7) has very thin, blood red hairs when finished. Something i have seen on many pics of FAK


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2015)

My Fireballs#7 keeper pheno. She looks kinda sad  Have to work out a few issues and get her healthy and then I will put her in the bloom room. 

I wouldnt say that shes finicky, just a light eater. I obviously gave her to much N and she needs some cal/mag. she just had a lite feed, 2ml magical and water. She will get the same her next water with the addition of 5ml Hi-Brix (molasses).

That should straighten out both the calcium & magnesium deficiencies and hopefully within a week she will burn through the abundence of N and she should then look happy  and ready for flower!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2015)

My stinky dad neverland #1 got some beautiful purple shade on it  
Also ive decided to let it do it things on the miss i got back up and my last seedling are vigorous when they reach 2weeks old im gonna start my grow even with little space a good harvest still possible baseball bat mode for the sure fire with one branche left to get pollinated


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2015)

@genuity dropped 
2* candy drop x NY purple diesel
3* candy drop x stomper og

Some others too but those are yours I know. . Looking forward to seeing what comes up.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> @genuity dropped
> 2* candy drop x NY purple diesel
> 3* candy drop x stomper og
> 
> Some others too but those are yours I know. . Looking forward to seeing what comes up.


Them candy drop x stomper og puts out large plants..


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 22, 2015)

Gonna be fun to see what comes of it all. .


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 23, 2015)

Fireball day 54, should be ready to harvest very soon. Thanks for sharing this cross @genuity it's been a joy to grow.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 23, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Fireball day 54, should be ready to harvest very soon. Thanks for making this cross @genuity it's been a joy to grow.
> 
> View attachment 3506352


That looks awesome man.
Tip of the cap to you and genuity!


----------



## stondded (Sep 23, 2015)

Dr. Who x sour faced alien v30. grape hash funk on her didn't wanna branch really but awesome trichome structure. Didn't clone her but popped another 30 testers.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 23, 2015)

SinMint Cookies F2 OGKB looking Pheno full of beans from an almost identical looking male






SinMint Cookies F2 OGKB looking male






Here is a cutting off the female that will be the new mother so you can see the leaf structure, slowest Veg ever!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 23, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Does males reveg easy as females? I know once a male is in flower they don't need much light at all to finish so can you blast them with light like females and get them to reveg?


I have revegged several males with no problems just takes a while. I have not noticed a difference between males and females for reveg.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> SinMint Cookies F2 OGKB looking Pheno full of beans from an almost identical looking male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking on the male info and I'm so glad you posted this as I have been telling many people the SinMints produce OGKB like phenos. You can tell the all the cookie cuts are related looking good bro and nice male too


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

Black dynamite & a male afghan joe snuggled himself in the pic


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2015)

About ready to Get to work....fireball chop is imminent


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3508067


looks like very little trimming will be needed 
is this the firebball in my house??


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> looks like very little trimming will be needed
> is this the firebball in my house??


Yes it is....and this is a not so good run with her,can not wait to see how she grows in you garden.

She is really a 9-10 week cut,but she is coming down on the 30th(60 days) flowering.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes it is....and this is a not so good run with her,can not wait to see how she grows in you garden.
> 
> She is really a 9-10 week cut,but she is coming down on the 30th(60 days) flowering.


AWSOME she is getting big in a greenhouse and cuts are rooting . 
got 2 REALLY squat honeybee f2s that might be amazing . or mold farms with no node spacing . waiting on more memory for pics . and some fucking trimming help keep getting bitched out on ...lol... anywho stoked to be running those short undeclared dark green leaved plants thanks..
tests show that 10 week strains (25% amber trichs) at 62 days are more potent....with no degradation


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 25, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yes it is....and this is a not so good run with her,can not wait to see how she grows in you garden.
> 
> She is really a 9-10 week cut,but she is coming down on the 30th(60 days) flowering.


The 30th is exactly 60 days on my run. We flowered on the same day.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Joedank said:


> AWSOME she is getting big in a greenhouse and cuts are rooting .
> got 2 REALLY squat honeybee f2s that might be amazing . or mold farms with no node spacing . waiting on more memory for pics . and some fucking trimming help keep getting bitched out on ...lol... anywho stoked to be running those short undeclared dark green leaved plants thanks..
> tests show that 10 week strains (25% amber trichs) at 62 days are more potent....with no degradation


Nice..

Yeah them honeybees are some short compact plants for sure,hope you find that royal jelly pheno..I sure miss my cut.

Spread them cuts far and wide....


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Yeah them honeybees are some short compact plants for sure,hope you find that royal jelly pheno..I sure miss my cut.
> Spread them cuts far and wide....


What strains are the honnybees? Seen people talking about it, on the 600?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> What strains are the honnybees? Seen people talking about it, on the 600?


http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/honey-b/

Flo hybrid and I LOVE Flo. Killer daytime weed. Screw couchlock for adults who have to actually sit up and bark in the daytime. No idea about Biker Bob.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 26, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/honey-b/
> 
> Flo hybrid and I LOVE Flo. Killer daytime weed. Screw couchlock for adults who have to actually sit up and bark in the daytime. No idea about Biker Bob.


Not the same bro Honeybee is a genstash creation, Plushberrry x Purple Kush/Grapestomper OG


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not the same bro Honeybee is a genstash creation, Plushberrry x Purple Kush/Grapestomper OG


I was going to say something about the "short bushy" because the one I listed is a sativa dominant. Thanks. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 26, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Not the same bro Honeybee is a genstash creation, Plushberrry x Purple Kush/Grapestomper OG


Wow, sounds fire. Gen pm me!


----------



## a senile fungus (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a Larry OG x Honeybee #2. It grows straight up, shit ton of nodes with no spacing, super thick stem. It got too big for my veg tent so I just chopped it down into at least thirty clones. I can't wait to flower it because I get the feeling they're just gonna be straight up colas!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 26, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The 30th is exactly 60 days on my run. We flowered on the same day.





genuity said:


> Yes it is....and this is a not so good run with her,can not wait to see how she grows in you garden.
> 
> She is really a 9-10 week cut,but she is coming down on the 30th(60 days) flowering.


I'm taking down my two Fireball cuts on the 30th which will be day 61 of flower.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2015)

Neverland night shot and d&d #1 pollinated by him


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honeybee.... yum!
> 
> View attachment 3497111
> 
> ...


That looks like some ripper!I need some of that.People where I'm from would shit there selves for that!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2015)

Hope all is well fellow chuckers. I'm about to start my next chuck mission and I need your guys help. Usually I would pop 6 of each but I want to see all ten at once to get the best representation. You guys let me know what to run next. Win win for me. Peace


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Kimbo kush is nice....never seen the other 2,so Ima say WCP


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 26, 2015)

Yea that WCP should be fire


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2015)

Hit the sour D clone,with afghan joe dust..

Going to hit her with more tonight's.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hit the sour D clone,with afghan joe dust..
> 
> Going to hit her with more tonight's.


That's going to be a smoker .


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 26, 2015)

I might have another chuck during my next grow. Any strain name suggestions for Black Diamond Kush x Fireball?


----------



## torontoke (Sep 26, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I might have another chuck during my next grow. Any strain name suggestions for Black Diamond Kush x Fireball?


Since delicious is probably taken.
Carbonado fire


----------



## Joedank (Sep 26, 2015)

genuity said:


> Hit the sour D clone,with afghan joe dust..
> 
> Going to hit her with more tonight's.


yes that sounds sweet. you still gonna hit the SFV? i wanna see a pic of her please , she can be a fininky bitch in my system  got some froum GSC X dubking dust on the BX , the ogre/ghost , the SFV , and the GG#4 .
hope your cuts are looking good ... the sour looks pretty squat under the DE ...NICE work 
my sour X garlic breath and 818 X biodesiel are vying for smelliest seedlings ...lol...


----------



## genuity (Sep 27, 2015)

Joedank said:


> yes that sounds sweet. you still gonna hit the SFV? i wanna see a pic of her please , she can be a fininky bitch in my system  got some froum GSC X dubking dust on the BX , the ogre/ghost , the SFV , and the GG#4 .
> hope your cuts are looking good ... the sour looks pretty squat under the DE ...NICE work
> my sour X garlic breath and 818 X biodesiel are vying for smelliest seedlings ...lol...


For sure hitting the sfv,she is going through some cloning,so no pics of her...the ones I had in flower,came down already,things got out of hand...so they got the chop.

But the smoke i got,was superb...very good smoke.

 
Few weeks befor chop..

Ghost is being cloned 
Hells og is in the earth box
Blue dream is in beer cups
Sour D is being cloned also

Cuts of sour D & shish 99 & yoga flame are looking for roots in a few days..

Sour X garlic breath.....wow


----------



## Joedank (Sep 27, 2015)

genuity said:


> For sure hitting the sfv,she is going through some cloning,so no pics of her...the ones I had in flower,came down already,things got out of hand...so they got the chop.
> 
> But the smoke i got,was superb...very good smoke.
> 
> ...


thanks for the update , its hard with you not keeping a thread updated .
i was just enjoying mine in the greenhouse noticing the grasshoppers LOVE it .. the growth is so spindely an the top way to big for the stems . can be such a messy grower . 
hoping for some good strong / strange terps in the SD X garlic . gonna hit any femlae of it with a getaway seadragon pollen i am collecting see if it speeds it up without watering it down too much . get her in round sept not nov...lol


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

bluesdad said:


> That looks like some ripper!I need some of that.People where I'm from would shit there selves for that!


Be about a month or so b4 their ready, but I may have a few extra cuts!

Got 3 phenos, really need to post some updated pics!



Fireballs: ran low on smoke, had to take one of my 8 or so FBs i have in flower at 50 days.... Ohmygaaawwwwddd! After a quick dry (3 days) and shit was SOOO loud! My who house stank, my daughter kept asking "what stinks? It smells like the *garage!"

*i work on cars so my garage stank of gas, gear oil, paint, etc....


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

@genuity I think those seeds are a bit.older. Im keeping faith! Lol. I may scroe them to see if it edges them along. I've still got more to play with. I think some deep blue are coming up. 

Fireballs purple is just setting buds outside. Man I love that plant. Kept the "white" pheno from Bob too. Can't decide yet. Lol


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 28, 2015)

Snowdawg f2 open pollenation


Blue Lime Pie x Snowdawg


Next round of open pollenation Blue Dream Cookies f2's. 1 male, 4 females. Sorry about the picture. I didn't feel like moving stuff to unplug the metal halide.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 28, 2015)

Anybody finding any new 303 stuff yet? It's def summer of 2015 in which Mr 303 said they'd be back!
I just texted him so if nobody has info maybe I can enlighten IF he gets back with me.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 28, 2015)

The lucky charms x yeti is some decent shit by the way. I just can't wait for the new lineup in S1.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

I been waiting for a 303 drop.....I need that in my life,all I got from them is snow goddess


----------



## dbkick (Sep 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> I been waiting for a 303 drop.....I need that in my life,all I got from them is snow goddess


You in Co?
Actually, PM me.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 28, 2015)

Honey Bee #1 

very short, compact. Tight nodes, even tighter flowers. Solid rock hard nugs. This girl is all green/has no traces of purple at all. Smells very yummy, my wife describes it as "blueberry chap stick". Looks like she will be finished within a week.

 

Honey Bee #2

A bit taller then #1, just a slight bit more stretch then #1 but the same solid rock hard nuggies. She is a lovely shade of light purple, lavender is probably the best color to describe her. The PK structure truely shines in this girl. Looks to be finished in prob a week too. Quite opposite spectrum on smell, shes very kushy

 

 

Honey Bee #3

She is stunning! What a gorgeous girl, and so far looks like shes got it all: looks, smell, structure, frost....structure and growth is much different then then #1 & 2. A bit more sativa. Much larger node spacing, but not bad. Flowers are a bit fluffier. Very sweet smell, resembles BCS. And her colors, oh my! Flowers are deep purple. Some nice purp showing on her leaves and the undersides of her lead are also solid purple! Have a feeling she will be around for a while. Much love @genuity !!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honey Bee #1
> 
> very short, compact. Tight nodes, even tighter flowers. Solid rock hard nugs. This girl is all green/has no traces of purple at all. Smells very yummy, my wife describes it as "blueberry chap stick". Looks like she will be finished within a week.
> 
> ...


All are beautiful 
You're right about #3...F'n killer


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 28, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honey Bee #1
> 
> very short, compact. Tight nodes, even tighter flowers. Solid rock hard nugs. This girl is all green/has no traces of purple at all. Smells very yummy, my wife describes it as "blueberry chap stick". Looks like she will be finished within a week.
> 
> ...


They sure look fire!! I like #2 in a good sog setup the yields must be heavy

@genuity you need to start your seedbank bro each cross you made are stellar!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 28, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> @genuity you need to start your seedbank bro each cross you made are stellar!!!


also from genstash..dog treats


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2015)

Got dizzam....you guys rawk hard as stone..

That honeybee is fughin gem status...looks just like the grow I did of them....wow

Dog treats looks like a kong chew toy...just big'tuff...


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Yea man. Your gear is good too and that plays into it. Beautiful job from a ton of folks with it. I gotta go look and see if anything broke ground today. 

I'm guessing you are not in Cali? Bunch of our group has your stuff though. 



genuity said:


> Got dizzam....you guys rawk hard as stone..
> 
> That honeybee is fughin gem status...looks just like the grow I did of them....wow
> 
> Dog treats looks like a kong chew toy...just big'tuff...


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I might have another chuck during my next grow. Any strain name suggestions for Black Diamond Kush x Fireball?


Black Fireball Kush

@ all
I watch this thread but I dont get any alerts for new posts in here. Any idea why that is?
It realy sucks because I missed a lot because of it.

Peace


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 29, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Black Fireball Kush
> 
> @ all
> I watch this thread but I dont get any alerts for new posts in here. Any idea why that is?
> ...


Look at the upper right hand corner of the thread above the first post. There should be an option there to watch or unwatch a thread.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 29, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Look at the upper right hand corner of the thread above the first post. There should be an option there to watch or unwatch a thread.


Bro I know and I watch the thread since I first posted on it.... thats why I find it strange that I dont recieved some alerts for new posts.

Now I did unwatch it and watch it again....hopefully the alerts come in now.

Thanks bro

Peace and spread the love


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I might have another chuck during my next grow. Any strain name suggestions for Black Diamond Kush x Fireball?


Black diamond fire kush?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Honey Bee #1
> 
> very short, compact. Tight nodes, even tighter flowers. Solid rock hard nugs. This girl is all green/has no traces of purple at all. Smells very yummy, my wife describes it as "blueberry chap stick". Looks like she will be finished within a week.
> 
> ...


WOW REALLY, YOU ARE AWESOME! SHE IS AWESOME! I'D love to be able to see that in my garden!


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2015)

Black dynamite 12/12 time
 
Big fans on this one...
Male black dynamite 
 
Small compact pods,not a lot of stretch,very strong stank...


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 30, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Black Fireball Kush
> 
> @ all
> I watch this thread but I dont get any alerts for new posts in here. Any idea why that is?
> ...


I like that name the most so far, I was also thinking Fire Diamonds or Black Fire Diamonds.

I have the same issue with some of the threads I watch too.


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I like that name the most so far, I was also thinking Fire Diamonds or Black Fire Diamonds.
> 
> I have the same issue with some of the threads I watch too.


I'd love to have a jar full of fire diamond nuggets...


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 30, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> I like that name the most so far, I was also thinking Fire Diamonds or Black Fire Diamonds.
> 
> I have the same issue with some of the threads I watch too.


Thanks! Cool that you like the name.
the two names you mentioned are very cool too. Hard to make a decission eh?

That means I am not the only one having this problem. Dunno why that is.


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> I'd love to have a jar full of fire diamond nuggets...


Me too mate me too!

And your plants like always are amazing gen.


----------



## genuity (Sep 30, 2015)

Afghan joe male,he has a strong menthol/citrus stink 
 
A lil leggy,but his pods fill in good,and drops pollen fast..
He seems like a strong body plant.(strong branches)


----------



## Gbuddy (Sep 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Afghan joe male,he has a strong menthol/citrus stink
> View attachment 3511218
> A lil leggy,but his pods fill in good,and drops pollen fast..
> He seems like a strong body plant.(strong branches)


Very nice looking male

In my experince those afghan plants have ultra strong branches and mainstalk. You barely need anything to support them in flower.
I love afghan as I love most kush plants from the mountains of pakistan afghanistan and other places in that area. Great plants. Great for inbreeding and crossbreeding imo.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Afghan joe male,he has a strong menthol/citrus stink
> View attachment 3511218
> A lil leggy,but his pods fill in good,and drops pollen fast..
> He seems like a strong body plant.(strong branches)


I can think of about 12 folks right now who'd just about donate a kidney for mentholated herb's! you got my FULL attention now my friend!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2015)

i dedicate this song to the honey bee and all her glory! truly made my week seeing those pics man, just reinforces everything i have been telling myself all along, stick to the chuckers, tis where the fun's at! you truly can count on me!


----------



## v.s one (Oct 1, 2015)

A couple pics of biogenesis 2 1/2 weeks in flower .she is starting to beast like her headband mom. My daybreaker cross was double the size but ended up being a male two big for my pollen chamber.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 2, 2015)

I need me some of that Honeybee!!! Holy shit damn!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow @genuity 

The roots on that black dynamite..


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 2, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> i dedicate this song to the honey bee and all her glory! truly made my week seeing those pics man, just reinforces everything i have been telling myself all along, stick to the chuckers, tis where the fun's at! you truly can count on me!


Pop that Sweet Stomper Kush...that's genstash chucking at its finest since your interested in his stuff


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3512293 View attachment 3512295 A couple pics of biogenesis 2 1/2 weeks in flower .she is starting to beast like her headband mom. My daybreaker cross was double the size but ended up being a male two big for my pollen chamber.


Thats a lovely bush!


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Thats a lovely bush!


Thank you. This strain smells like pure gas and does well to super cropping.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

Some more crosses. Fire alien kush f2, sinister diesel, purple goji, fire in the sky = goji og x fire alien kush.


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3513356 Some more crosses. Fire alien kush f2, sinister diesel, purple goji, fire in the sky = goji og x fire alien kush.


Very nice bro.
you got me with the purple goji! Dunno why but I have some real love for purple stuff


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

Gbuddy said:


> Very nice bro.
> you got me with the purple goji! Dunno why but I have some real love for purple stuff


Just say the word and your wish is my command,


----------



## Gbuddy (Oct 3, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Just say the word and your wish is my command,


Thank you very much bro!
I realy appreciate the offer I realy do! But at the moment my vegbox is full of moms but that will change in spring. And my energy situation gets pretty shitty over the winter month because I only have solarpanels as energy supply. In spring and summer I could run three houses with it but winter sucks ass big time mate.
would be a waste of great material.... because I know I couldnt resist popping them lol but cant run more lights over winter or I can loose all my moms bro.
But in spring we could arrange a lil exchange.

Thanks again bro you are great!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

JTR x Blueberry F2 run, looks like it liked the pollen I chucked on her 



Cheers


----------



## v.s one (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> JTR x Blueberry F2 run, looks like it liked the pollen I chucked on her
> 
> View attachment 3513883
> 
> Cheers


What does the jtr stand for?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2015)

v.s one said:


> What does the jtr stand for?


My guess is Jack the Ripper [ TGA ]


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> My guess is Jack the Ripper [ TGA ]


Right you are Amos, it's a Jack The Ripper pheno I've been running for ~1 1/2 years, heavy lemon pinesol pheno. Nice thing with the cross is it upped production by 30-40% from the original JTR but maintained the heavy head stone and even improved the taste with the Blueberry mix in there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Right you are Amos, it's a Jack The Ripper pheno I've been running for ~1 1/2 years, heavy lemon pinesol pheno. Nice thing with the cross is it upped production by 30-40% from the original JTR but maintained the heavy head stone and even improved the taste with the Blueberry mix in there.


When I began getting acquainted w/ TGA, I immediately discovered a 'meh' for Space Dude crosses, but a love for JtR cosses - i recently picked up a 40% off pack of 3D. Never ran the straight JtR - figured it might be too racy on it's own, but have never been disappointed w/ any crosses. Have an amazing looking lime reeking chernobyl about 2 weeks away.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> When I began getting acquainted w/ TGA, I immediately discovered a 'meh' for Space Dude crosses, but a love for JtR cosses - i recently picked up a 40% off pack of 3D. Never ran the straight JtR - figured it might be too racy on it's own, but have never been disappointed w/ any crosses. Have an amazing looking lime reeking chernobyl about 2 weeks away.


Yeah, it's definitely a bit racy, I don't mind that when I need to get shit done though. Built my flower room puffing on JTR  They have some nice genetics and they put out the regs which is about all I buy. It's all about the phenos with them though, you have to be willing to cull and hunt for "the one". All the strong JTR traits I wanted out of it came through in that cross, that says something for their genetics. Haven't tried that Chernobyl but have never seen anything negative about it, enjoy!

Just hung these today, first run of this JTR x Blueberry outdoor, 2x 10gal, no issues with PM or mould and finished by Oct. 2nd. Looking like a winner for outdoor up this way


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking super..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

Anybody here have experiance with wild plants? I am wondering if i could bring the vigour, finishing time, and just overall STANK the river skunkweed here throws off every sept-oct. , the farmer who's prop it grows on WILL shoot someone if they arent KNOWN by them, He has binos in his massie ferguson cab ive seen em lol, anyway.........just curious if anyone has had any luck or even tried to bring a happy indica etc to a wild plant just to see what could be? Plenty of them to choose from, fucken bringing my camera tomarrow and taking pics. then you can ciscern them for yourselves.


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Anybody here have experiance with wild plants? I am wondering if i could bring the vigour, finishing time, and just overall STANK the river skunkweed here throws off every sept-oct. , the farmer who's prop it grows on WILL shoot someone if they arent KNOWN by them, He has binos in his massie ferguson cab ive seen em lol, anyway.........just curious if anyone has had any luck or even tried to bring a happy indica etc to a wild plant just to see what could be? Plenty of them to choose from, fucken bringing my camera tomarrow and taking pics. then you can ciscern them for yourselves.


Best way to do it,is just do it...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 5, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Anybody here have experiance with wild plants? I am wondering if i could bring the vigour, finishing time, and just overall STANK the river skunkweed here throws off every sept-oct. , the farmer who's prop it grows on WILL shoot someone if they arent KNOWN by them, He has binos in his massie ferguson cab ive seen em lol, anyway.........just curious if anyone has had any luck or even tried to bring a happy indica etc to a wild plant just to see what could be? Plenty of them to choose from, fucken bringing my camera tomarrow and taking pics. then you can ciscern them for yourselves.


I had gage green d&d outdoor she wild fi sure temps at night drop to 9and even 5°c but she don't give a fudge they really from an outdoor open pollinisation they had a very bad weather all along but nothing stop them lol sure you can fund some good father in a pack


----------



## zimyh810 (Oct 5, 2015)

I just used my SCS blue power male x th seeds bubblegum and SCS blue power male x FIRE FIRE FIRE Goji og female... The blue power male i have is the frostiest male i have ever seen and ive seen alot of pictures on the net. I cant wait to pheno hunt them


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2015)

zimyh810 said:


> I just used my SCS blue power male x th seeds bubblegum and SCS blue power male x FIRE FIRE FIRE Goji og female... The blue power male i have is the frostiest male i have ever seen and ive seen alot of pictures on the net. I cant wait to pheno hunt them


lets see the male brody...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2015)

818 X Bio d. no sex yet good fuel stem smells . excited to see what this will be  thanks bud
@v.s one
big fireball next to it as well . regular chuckfest in here 
and imperial lemon tree too


----------



## v.s one (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks nice my bro.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 5, 2015)

IMHO you chuckers meet or exceed any of the breeders I've grown so far !!!


----------



## Torch1 (Oct 6, 2015)

GsOG mum on the left...
CCK x GsOG(MountainApple) on the right...

Not in the same pot, squished together for the pic... pollinated the MA with a MercedesLady male right after the pix...

Damn pollen chucking is addicting....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Torch1 said:


> GsOG mum on the left...
> CCK x GsOG(MountainApple) on the right...
> 
> Not in the same pot, squished together for the pic... pollinated the MA with a MercedesLady male right after the pix...
> ...


MountainApple....mmmmmm


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Tall ass black Dynamite....


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3515340
> Tall ass black Dynamite....


Would it be worth my time and trouble to go vertical with a 400 watter ?
Edit : You do grow some big ones...at best my indoors finish at 30" to 36" , I guess bigger planters and longer veg periods would make a "big " difference.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> Would it be worth my time and trouble to go vertical with a 400 watter ?


IMO...its just not a very strong light,but it will work..but you may see a lil stretch..


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Sour D nug,I hit with afghan joe....


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3515343
> Sour D nug,I hit with afghan joe....


I'm still looking for some Genstash lol


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

Snow on the peaks


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2015)

What is the snow level joe ?
We got a little above 8000 yesterday, back into the 90's this weekend


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome view by the way...I could get used to that


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3515471 Snow on the peaks


Dang


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> What is the snow level joe ?
> We got a little above 8000 yesterday, back into the 90's this weekend


9-10k it peters out according to the colorado avalanche report ... gonna hike up after tonights storm and see about the levels myself  snow like this can be a one day wonder sometimes for us in the southern sanjuans with grasssy northfaces being easy to hike n ski....come on out and give me a hand if ya want .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3515340
> Tall ass black Dynamite....


I like how all the branches from 2/3 of the plant are trying to stay even. Looks like a good candidate for mainlining.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like how all the branches from 2/3 of the plant are trying to stay even. Looks like a good candidate for mainlining.


Yeah,the tops definitely slow down,as the side branches keep growing. .
Got one with no real stretching, doing the same bush growth thing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2015)

Have you ever tried chucking fem seeds? Or is that a no no? Like once you know something is stable usually, then stress it out with the silver and make fems.

Cherry Jo x Aloha Grapes... hmmmm...


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you ever tried chucking fem seeds? Or is that a no no? Like once you know something is stable usually, then stress it out with the silver and make fems.
> 
> Cherry Jo x Aloha Grapes... hmmmm...


No,never have wanted to make fem seeds....
No reason really.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yeah,the tops definitely slow down,as the side branches keep growing. .
> Got one with no real stretching, doing the same bush growth thing.


That's what the Cherry Puff did with me...I topped it once and it turned into a Bush with a pretty much even canopy.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2015)

skunkwreck said:


> That's what the Cherry Puff did with me...I topped it once and it turned into a Bush with a pretty much even canopy.


I should have topped these,but I wanted to see the main cola...lucky,that most vertical growth has stopped,and all side growth is in full swing..

I did supercrop one,she has some legs on her.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 7, 2015)

Seeds are starting to pop out of the calyxes on my Critical Skunk f2's


I am trying to figure out what my next chucking project is going to be. I have a nice Karma SSSDH x Jack male I would like to use. I have to figure out which clones I want to throw in with it. I know White Lotus and Sour Kosher for sure, since I know I have extra clones of them. I need to look through my moms and figure out what else would go good with it.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 7, 2015)

i have a NL5xTripoliWicked male sitting close quarters to a female of the same strain. hopefully make that into a project for a slow lazy winter.
could include a GG4 into the mix as well, a purple gorilla glue


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice short black dynamite 
 
Outstanding so far,heavy mentholated smells 
Same plant,her sister in back,she is a tree..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2015)

blue balz lower test nug
fireballs x blue moonshine


----------



## SupaM (Oct 8, 2015)

^^^^^^ First time I ever wanted blue balz! lol Nice! ATB!


----------



## bluesdad (Oct 8, 2015)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Black diamond fire kush?


Lava?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice short black dynamite
> View attachment 3517038
> Outstanding so far,heavy mentholated smells
> Same plant,her sister in back,she is a tree..
> View attachment 3517041


Winner right there. Even canopy ftw!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2015)

SupaM said:


> ^^^^^^ First time I ever wanted blue balz! lol Nice! ATB!


Me too lol she is stellar!!


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 10, 2015)

Damn them blue balls are nice... never thought i would say that but seriously nice job.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 10, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Damn them blue balls are nice... never thought i would say that but seriously nice job.


 Alot have said the same thing. How's cripple man? I have been hitting black hawk for a while now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> blue balz lower test nug
> fireballs x blue moonshine
> View attachment 3517101


Nice man i cant wait to pop some. I dont know how i keep getting unsubscribed to this. I will get some more crosses that came from that pollen posted.
Coondog ( 2010 dog kush x 98 blue moonshine )


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lemon Shine ( og lerry\ cem valley kush x blue moonshine ) hands down my favorite smoke for almost a year now! Thisis papapaynes cut he grows that came from testers i sent him. I have about a dozen of these going from seed now looking for a better yielding pheno with more blue.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Oct 10, 2015)

Been good man haven't been on line much lately been working a lot and spending as much time with my little boy as i can lately . I think i found my new(dare i say permanent?) spot for the garden so hopefully it will be some major f2/chucking work goin down, I've been smiling since i saw it. Hopefully someone can help that has experience with moscas old time moonshine compare to djs original blue moonshine as I've wanted since i bought ed Rosenthals big book of buds, and everything ive seen crossed with it looks killer leading me to believe more than ever i need some lol. Hope everyone here has been well.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2015)

Black dynamite 1-2-3 all tall as shit..
   
I hit all of these with black dynamite dust,just to see....


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

Find a surprise totally forgot about this diamond and dust until i saw her in the front yard between my peas lol im sure it a colombian black because the flower still not open and where she was she wasn't having light leak


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2015)

Cherry sherbert and d&d #1


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Find a surprise totally forgot about this diamond and dust until i saw her in the front yard between my peas lol im sure it a colombian black because the flower still not open and where she was she wasn't having light leak


Nice find....Looks like good growth.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice find....Looks like good growth.


I will try to keep his pollen maybe is father is super blue dream or another sativa


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 16, 2015)

Took a couple bong rips of the FB #1 as my first smoke this morning, two week cure, shit had me buzzing for 3-4 hours. 

I might have to be careful with this one, it's pretty stoney.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 19, 2015)

well I popped sum of gen stash really happy to be running this gear thanks so much gen hope u don't mind if I update my pics in here of the honeybee and the purple diesel x candydrop very excited to see ur skills in person, I popped 3 of each, thanks @genuity


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

They are tall as shit,right on the light...we'll see how they handle it..
 
Seeded black dynamite


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3525562
> View attachment 3525564
> They are tall as shit,right on the light...we'll see how they handle it..
> View attachment 3525567
> Seeded black dynamite


So sexy!!! Don't stop sharing!

I hope my organic girls look as happy as yours!


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> So sexy!!! Don't stop sharing!
> 
> I hope my organic girls look as happy as yours!


Thanks,I hope they feel in...
 

I'm sure you gonna do just fine in organically grown plants,you just have that "growers touch "..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 21, 2015)

genuity said:


> Thanks,I hope they feel in...
> View attachment 3525572
> 
> I'm sure you gonna do just fine in organically grown plants,you just have that "growers touch "..





genuity said:


> Thanks,I hope they feel in...
> View attachment 3525572
> 
> I'm sure you gonna do just fine in organically grown plants,you just have that "growers touch "..


They look like they are gonna be rocks!

I read to the point of it being obsessive. Probably not healthy. Haha.

I'm the kind of person that doesn't like to wait to solve a problem or deal with problems that I never saw coming. Anxiety and depression sucks.

The plants teach me patience and that I can't control everything and some things I just have to let go.

Almost like life..


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2015)

Fireballs & fireball dusted


----------



## SupaM (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow! That's art! ATB!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Oct 23, 2015)

Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies #10 day 35


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies #10 day 35


Mmmmmm,looking very nice


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 23, 2015)

Got a bunch of my own chucks going right now for the first time!! Can't wait to update with pictures in coming months. 

NL x Romulan Diesel


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 25, 2015)

quick update all my gen gear is up in 2 days looking great, thanks bro


----------



## IMIUBU (Oct 25, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies #10 day 35


 WOW Thats one frosty girl


----------



## IMIUBU (Oct 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Lemon Shine ( og lerry\ cem valley kush x blue moonshine ) hands down my favorite smoke for almost a year now! Thisis papapaynes cut he grows that came from testers i sent him. I have about a dozen of these going from seed now looking for a better yielding pheno with more blue.
> View attachment 3518667 View attachment 3518668


 Damn thats a pretty girl


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 25, 2015)

rare dankness vale vale *x* my friend's basement
*x* Peete's Cat [cataract kush *x* purple kush]


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 27, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> They look like they are gonna be rocks!
> 
> I read to the point of it being obsessive. Probably not healthy. Haha.
> 
> ...


Amen !!!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 29, 2015)

A few random crosses of mine and some friends going outside.
Southern thounder ( extrema x herijana ) cof

Bubba jurple ( pre 98 bubba kush x jilly bean f2) Flkeys
 
Berry bubble ( blueberry haze x bubble and squeak ) whodatnation

Cemalope ( tangalope x 91 cem ) alphaphase

Coondog ( 2010 dog kush x 98 blue moonshine) me


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Pop that Sweet Stomper Kush...that's genstash chucking at its finest since your interested in his stuff


I can do things like that........5 beans, 5 ladies, although some flew up faster than others.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> A few random crosses of mine and some friends going outside.
> Southern thounder ( extrema x herijana ) cof
> View attachment 3531078
> Bubba jurple ( pre 98 bubba kush x jilly bean f2) Flkeys
> ...


Would you guys think it strange if i admitted that (because of my chemical composition or whatever? In the last few years ive gotten random beansd that grew out like coondog does with those flowers shooting off leaves like that, those strains(honestly idk why) don't seem to hit me as hard as say an arcata trainwreck for example, diff flower structures entirely.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2015)

Second pic in isnt some sort of anything other than it being to close to a 3 blade fan during its youth. Fyi, genuity, do you have a thread or any pics of sweet stomper finished or even in flower i could gander at?


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Second pic in isnt some sort of anything other than it being to close to a 3 blade fan during its youth. Fyi, genuity, do you have a thread or any pics of sweet stomper finished or even in flower i could gander at?


http://rollitup.org/t/dgd-coco-hydro-mutli-strain-grow-2013-ssh-cheese-gsogxkd-sagexlmx-and-more.735174/page-8

So much power,in such few seeds


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 30, 2015)

i didnt see much in that thread that focused on SS and KD liked i'd hoped. Fuck i'll do what i can to do them the justice they deserve.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 30, 2015)

@genuity he talking about your Sweet Stomper Kush. I know somebody grew some out before


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> @genuity he talking about your Sweet Stomper Kush. I know somebody grew some out before


Yeah,the dad to both of them is stomper og

Candydrop#1 X stomper og(SSK)

Candydrop#3 X stomper og(candy grape og)

He just mixed the names up,that's all.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2015)

First pollen chucking cross seeds

D&D "mango" X neverland from gas


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 30, 2015)

look very nice, shape color, nice work!!
It would be interesting to keep an eye on the ugly duckling there, they have surprised in the past.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> look very nice, shape color, nice work!!
> It would be interesting to keep an eye on the ugly duckling there, they have surprised in the past.


Thanks i was myself surprise to have such nice seed im very happy for a first time thanks to all of you making this thread alive i hope to find a good male to backcross with the mother if she reveg if not i will also look for a female like the mom 

@genuity @greenghost420 @amgprb will pm you soon im not forgetting you


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> First pollen chucking cross seeds
> 
> D&D "mango" X neverland from gasView attachment 3532310


Could be mango puff,mmmmm that would be nice.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Could be mango puff,mmmmm that would be nice.


 I was thinking the same but it not on the list so im really clueless for what her mother could be


----------



## GroErr (Nov 1, 2015)

A few that popped out of the buds on their own, should have about 100 of each F2's, hit 2x fire fem phenos of Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) with a very smelly male. Should be some tasty fire in there 




Cheers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 1, 2015)

Worst bud structure i have had from any of my seeds but damn it came out smelling fantastic!


----------



## IMIUBU (Nov 1, 2015)

GG#4 X Black Cherry Pie on Right. Colorado Clementine on left. The little one is a clone of the GG#4 BCP. Im going to cross it with a Alien Cough { Alien Bubba x Razberry Cough}


----------



## v.s one (Nov 1, 2015)

Day breaker x bio d. Sativa leaves praying to the light.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Black dynamite #1
 
Very orange zest type terps,that blast the room soon as you walk in..

#2
 
Smells of gun powder, with hints of orange


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2015)

Kinda sucks having a sniffer that isnt as sensitive as others are (mine has seen trauma) I'd love to be able to pick up the bouquet of smells you describe.............when i find one that resembles orange blossoms in bloom it's a wrap for me lmao! Wonderful pictures man!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 2, 2015)

The winds picked up and seeded my crop before I separated my males. On one hand, no seedless cannabis colas, on the other hand, SEEDS! 

So what's the best way to separate the seeds and enjoy the buds? Will removing the seeds absolutely destroy the buds, if so, should I just relegate the shredded flowers to edibles and drinkables?


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Kinda sucks having a sniffer that isnt as sensitive as others are (mine has seen trauma) I'd love to be able to pick up the bouquet of smells you describe.............when i find one that resembles orange blossoms in bloom it's a wrap for me lmao! Wonderful pictures man!


I take a big sniff of a Newport cigarette, befor I do my smell test,it clears out all smell...like a blank slate


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Lord Kanti said:


> The winds picked up and seeded my crop before I separated my males. On one hand, no seedless cannabis colas, on the other hand, SEEDS!
> 
> So what's the best way to separate the seeds and enjoy the buds? Will removing the seeds absolutely destroy the buds, if so, should I just relegate the shredded flowers to edibles and drinkables?


@Mohican


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> I take a big sniff of a Newport cigarette, befor I do my smell test,it clears out all smell...like a blank slate


If i may ask.....How in the hell did you stumble upon that????? Sounds like a great way to reset the sinus's! Thankyou btw!


----------



## Lord Kanti (Nov 2, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> If i may ask.....How in the hell did you stumble upon that????? Sounds like a great way to rest the sinus's! Thankyou btw!


Sniffing coffee works as well. Beans, not brew.


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2015)

Group shot....tall ass plants,small rock hard buds,large node space,smells range from orange zest funk,all the way to meatier musk gun powderpuff..
 
This one is full on meaty funky funk
 
And looks to be a fast finisher.

 
I like this one,not as tall/lanky,smells orange funk gas,rock hard buds..

Can not wait to run the f2 seeds,the f1s showed me something to search for.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 2, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A few that popped out of the buds on their own, should have about 100 of each F2's, hit 2x fire fem phenos of Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) with a very smelly male. Should be some tasty fire in there
> 
> View attachment 3533586
> View attachment 3533587
> ...


IDK about you but EVERYTIME in the past 25 years of my enjoying cannabis, when those type beans you have there came outa the flowers it was almost 98% guarantee that it was Fire smoke. Seriously, i got excited for you when i saw those beans, only one's ive seen that got even happier were black like that with tiger stripes! I'll be paying attention when you pop those badboys if you share here whoa, very very nice imho.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 2, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> IDK about you but EVERYTIME in the past 25 years of my enjoying cannabis, when those type beans you have there came outa the flowers it was almost 98% guarantee that it was Fire smoke. Seriously, i got excited for you when i saw those beans, only one's ive seen that got even happier were black like that with tiger stripes! I'll be paying attention when you pop those badboys if you share here whoa, very very nice imho.


Cheers, I thought the same thing when I saw them, pics aren't the clearest but did capture the colours right, almost black some of them  Mother's for both of these are fire and frosty as hell, one is very sativa/fruity and has some lemon from the JTR side, the second is sweet/fruity but more like Blueberry with a heavier skunky/kush smell and flavour. I'll post some results up once I start the hunt. Keeping the male (strongest smelling male I've ever flowered) to chuck for F3's when I find a keeper or two in here. Also have some BX1's going crossed back to the original JTR mother.

Here's the fruity/lemon pheno at Day 49, no shortage of snow, they finish ~ Day 53-56


----------



## IMIUBU (Nov 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Group shot....tall ass plants,small rock hard buds,large node space,smells range from orange zest funk,all the way to meatier musk gun powderpuff..
> View attachment 3534108
> This one is full on meaty funky funk
> View attachment 3534110
> ...


 Nice bud porn


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Nice bud porn


Thanks,another 40 days and chop time..hope they hold the funk.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## madininagyal (Nov 3, 2015)

jesus of Cannabis said:


>


I was listening this song with my father today this is good music!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2015)

"If you fake the funk,your nose will grow"

Love it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2015)

Doing some repotting tonight and this first plant is a blueberry x snow lotus male that i am keeping while it is getting tested out. i will get some of my crosses up nextnext is the bbl male and my honeybee#2 clone next to itAnd this is bobbitchen's purple cut of fireballs


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 3, 2015)

Such a pretty plant.that purple.fb. I still have the white one. Bob and I and Jig all think it's really the winner. The fb purp was superior In that it was so fun to watch flower. Lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 3, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Such a pretty plant.that purple.fb. I still have the white one. Bob and I and Jig all think it's really the winner. The fb purp was superior In that it was so fun to watch flower. Lol


Ya my clone of the green one was a casualty of the move. I have a bunch of plants potted up tonight but have a bunch left to go.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 4, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Ya my clone of the green one was a casualty of the move. I have a bunch of plants potted up tonight but have a bunch left to go.


I know you a busy man! How is the prep to go? what you gonna do? Get a trailer and wing it for a bit? Seems like your doing ok so far man. keep it up. I know you and payne are shooting for land etc.. but winter is coming on fast brother! Stay well D


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I know you a busy man! How is the prep to go? what you gonna do? Get a trailer and wing it for a bit? Seems like your doing ok so far man. keep it up. I know you and payne are shooting for land etc.. but winter is coming on fast brother! Stay well D


Yea there is a plan in the works but these will be getting flipped right before the bbq in a big grow. I am going to day to look at a trailer and monday to look at land again. I will be pheno hunting and seeding the lemon shines and rum bayous.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Doing some repotting tonight and this first plant is a blueberry x snow lotus male that i am keeping while it is getting tested out. i will get some of my crosses up nextView attachment 3535267next is the bbl male and my honeybee#2 clone next to itView attachment 3535269And this is bobbitchen's purple cut of fireballs
> View attachment 3535270


Beautiful plants dude!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2015)

Start the day,the right way. ...


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2015)

Black dynamite

These plants are nuts,nothing that I was expecting from the mash up of genetics..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 8, 2015)

Wonderful work, i'm gonna be honest here genuity, has anyone approached you about your gear(as in seedbanks)??? i only ask because i see a hell of alot more dank here with you guys then ive EVER seen at a bank or auction site! Tacoed fans of trichrome gooey gooey.......i'm FUCKEN JEALOUS!


----------



## Socalrob (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitely inspires me to keep trying, well done genuity.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2015)

I've told genuity a zillion times he should look into selling his crosses fareal. He truly has a great eye for breeding and I haven't seen anything bad come from anything he crosses. I know he's not really into the seed game business but it could be something to look at but I know he wouldn't dedicate his space for seed making ass he's just like most of us love to smoke heavy  but its def something he could get into if he ever wanted


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah i agree, i asked him because(i assumed they have been slobbering all over him) and that he dosnt just cave DEEEP like some of my favorites have. For example i wanted a Fave pack of arcata trainwreck from cannaventure, was told to wait a week only to find out THA TUDE' had bribed him with big bucks to buy his whole assortment.......been a pollen chucker ever since!


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 10, 2015)

DAMNNNNNNN! Those shadows in the backround gave me an erection!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got some seeds going in to soil tonight that i made as well as some possible breeding stock. My crosses going are
Gatorballs - Alligator Kush #18 x fireballs #2 (r)

Swamp Wercked #5 x honeybee #2 (f)

Kens GDP x honeybee (r)

Og Lerry\cem valley kush x honeybee#2(f)HSO Cem Dawg #4 x kens GDP (r)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Also have
5 x 1996 stock Sensi Star thanks to joedank


Blueballz this was bobbitchen's chunk using some pollen i reversed and thanks again bob

Daze thanks to joedank

Jillanje thanks to mohican


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

I just topped most everything getting the last veg in before we flip them under about 8k. We have to see what light count we are going to be able to safely run.
This was a accidental cross of Animal Cookies x 2010 Dog Kush ( sister to dst's cut ) The dog through a couple sacs i missed i am guessing because i did that run in a tent that had some light leaks. That was the first time in three years running the dog cut that it hermed and i found 5 seeds in the AC. I popped 3 and have 3 fems just moved up to 3 gallon bags. Fuckers stink of rubber
AC x 2010 Dog #1

This is the dog that gave the pollen


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2015)

Top cola DBx BD.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2015)

That looks like it smells nasty....mmmmm


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah it stinks so good, if that make sense. This one was a runt, didn't have room in the veg room,so I put it to flower to see if it was a male or female.once it showed sex I just left her didn't give her much attention. Ended up surprising me.


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Yeah it stinks so good, if that make sense. This one was a runt, didn't have room in the veg room,so I put it to flower to see if it was a male or female.once it showed sex I just left her didn't give her much attention. Ended up surprising me.


Them bust downs all ways have that good good....lol

Bucket of black dynamite 
 
Smelling like pure bliss


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them bust downs all ways have that good good....lol
> 
> Bucket of black dynamite
> View attachment 3542153
> Smelling like pure bliss


Aye Christmas Time!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> Them bust downs all ways have that good good....lol
> 
> Bucket of black dynamite
> View attachment 3542153
> Smelling like pure bliss


Do you have a better control over your curing with the boveda pack?? Im curious about it


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Do you have a better control over your curing with the boveda pack?? Im curious about it


It helps,so I don't have to keep opening the bucket. ...just set and forget, keeps the buds on the soft side,till you are ready to smoke,5-10 min on the tray,and nuggets get hard as rocks.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2015)

genuity said:


> It helps,so I don't have to keep opening the bucket. ...just set and forget, keeps the buds on the soft side,till you are ready to smoke,5-10 min on the tray,and nuggets get hard as rocks.


I'm gonna try them soon as the shop I go to has them. That's the thing I hate about curing the constant opening especially if your curing lots of it too so if it helps from having to do that I will get them.

Black Dynamite looks awesome and name is the shit  I was just watching the cartoon and the real movie. That shit is funny lol but it grows very well tho and nice yield too. What's lineage again?


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm gonna try them soon as the shop I go to has them. That's the thing I hate about curing the constant opening especially if your curing lots of it too so if it helps from having to do that I will get them.
> 
> Black Dynamite looks awesome and name is the shit  I was just watching the cartoon and the real movie. That shit is funny lol but it grows very well tho and nice yield too. What's lineage again?


Mr majestic(purple mr.nice x chemdog og)x royal flush(chemd og x jo og)

This pollen chuck is the first one,that is going way different than what I was looking for,but really spot on..
The nugs on all 4 of these plants was smaller type,but hard as rocks...fuel,citrus type lemons. .smells..one is way meaty.almost hints of garlic. ..


----------



## SupaM (Nov 14, 2015)

I love the Bovedas...they take some of the headache out of curing for sure! I order them by the case. ATB!


----------



## Torch1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Gamma lids... (I think that's what they call em) take the headache out of getting in & out of them 5gal.buckets...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## v.s one (Nov 18, 2015)

Its a girl fire alien kush f2. Right on fellas for the tipz on this tread. I was going to scrap the project. When none  of the beans germed, but thanks to the scuff method were all good now.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2015)

Love the looks of her..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes it is a nice looking plant.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Love the looks of her..





Dr.D81 said:


> Yes it is a nice looking plant.


Cheers guys.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, go ahead and get some cuts of her asap! Nice one v.s. ATB!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2015)

Black dynamite 
 
Pure citrus gas fumes


----------



## v.s one (Dec 1, 2015)

818 headband x bio diesel getting the chop @ 70 days.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3555376 View attachment 3555377 818 headband x bio diesel getting the chop @ 70 days.


nice that whole plant is covered in cannabis flowers! wish my camera was workking . mine is about 45 days in and smelling gassy an nice . kept cuts just in case ...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> nice that whole plant is covered in cannabis flowers! wish my camera was workking . mine is about 45 days in and smelling gassy an nice . kept cuts just in case ...


 I really wanted to go another 5-10 days on this one but she was taking up to much room. Yeah she does put on the yield and gas that's for sure. I hope yours turns out nice. God bless bro.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I really wanted to go another 5-10 days on this one but she was taking up to much room. Yeah she does put on the yield and gas that's for sure. I hope yours turns out nice. God bless bro.


blessings to you n yours as well 
i hit that bioband with some GSCdubking pollen just cuz and come cannatonicdubking just in case its magic .
we gotta llink up next time i am in the front range and trade seeds !


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2015)

Got 2 nice male (CPK x GB ) & they b are going to hit this cherry pie clone
 
Sounds good in my head...


----------



## torontoke (Dec 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Got 2 nice male (CPK x GB ) & they b are going to hit this cherry pie clone
> View attachment 3556033
> Sounds good in my head...


It's not just in your head bro
Sounds good period lol


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> blessings to you n yours as well
> i hit that bioband with some GSCdubking pollen just cuz and come cannatonicdubking just in case its magic .
> we gotta llink up next time i am in the front range and trade seeds !


That's the stud male you got with all them crystals. Shit yeah sounds like some fire.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the leaf structure on them. Looks good as always.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 2, 2015)

genuity said:


> Got 2 nice male (CPK x GB ) & they b are going to hit this cherry pie clone
> View attachment 3556033
> Sounds good in my head...


blesssings on this endovor as well my brother !
got a honeybee f2 gal just slipped into somfin alil morre comfortable (7gal) bout to flip .
and that fireballz got hit with the same pollen as the biod headband .... STOKED on that one STOKED 
so much resin i get stuck to it . making me look like a good grower or some shit with all this new school fire .


----------



## v.s one (Dec 3, 2015)

Bubba goji dawg. Man this cross came out completely different from what I was trying to create. I was trying to add a little indica but the goji said nope. I use to think breeders were full of shit. When they would say the male lets the female shine through but it's true. 3/4 females and they all look and smell the same like the mother goji.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 5, 2015)

Smokin' on a lil Goji right now! Wish I had kept a cut of this berry pheno, great flavor! Leafy af though. ATB!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Smokin' on a lil Goji right now! Wish I had kept a cut of this berry pheno, great flavor! Leafy af though. ATB!


Leafy . Viet sativa 2013-14


----------



## v.s one (Dec 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Leafy . Viet sativa 2013-14View attachment 3558183 View attachment 3558184


 That was the only complaint with her a bitch to trim.other then that cloned good grew good smelled great and finished fast. Great pic bro.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 5, 2015)

Getting ready to chuck some pollen. Making preparations.

NL x C99
NL/Romulan Diesel x C99
Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99
Texada Timewarp/Sweet Skunk x C99
Des Tar Bx x C99
Mojos OG/LoveJill x C99

and going to try some old pollen that's been sitting around for months.

NL x Dank Zappa
NL x Deep Line Alchemy #3
C99 x Dank Zappa
C99 x Deep Line Alchemy #3


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2015)

Cherry pie x (CPK x GB)#1
 
Cherry pie x (CPK x GB)#2
 

The males CPK x GB #1 & #2


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 8, 2015)

Yay my C99 pollen took but can't tell on the Deep Line Alchemy #3. *fingers crossed*

Dank Zappa pollen went moldy.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Cherry pie x (CPK x GB)#1
> View attachment 3560269
> Cherry pie x (CPK x GB)#2
> View attachment 3560268
> ...


dude those stalks look amazin on the males ... wow i need some of that juice on the ghost&sfv cut . might not flop like crazy ...


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude those stalks look amazin on the males ... wow i need some of that juice on the ghost&sfv cut . might not flop like crazy ...


I already am thinking what the short one is going to add...

Other news..

My buddy ordered some females afghani kush seeds,well 3 of them are males
 
He still had them in the flower room,he is vert new to growing,but damn you should know this is not what you want...
Anyway,I took some pollen from the one in the middle. .gonna dust the afghani joe.just to see.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> I already am thinking what the short one is going to add...
> 
> Other news..
> 
> ...


too funny 
that stacking is impressive ... esp from femmed seeds ...lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> I already am thinking what the short one is going to add...
> 
> Other news..
> 
> ...


but the male flowers are what we want to smoke, no? ha ha ha. I can remember doing some absolute stupid shit my first few rounds


----------



## Joedank (Dec 15, 2015)

been away for 2 weeks in vacay i lake tahoe skiing and i am SO fucking excited to get home tomarrow nd see the 
fireballz @genuity 
and the bio d X headband @vs.one 
so excited !! they are both filled to the brim with GSC X dubking pollen 
also got a franks gift from @Dr.D81 filled with cannatonic Xdubking pollen  
gonna be ALOT of beans to share for thc and CBD users alike!!!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2015)

Someone wants to open their presents early.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2015)

Joedank said:


> dude those stalks look amazin on the males ... wow i need some of that juice on the ghost&sfv cut . might not flop like crazy ...


That sfv needs to be hit with some afghani joe pollen..


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 18, 2015)

White girl ( the white x gsc forum cut ) x NL male.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2015)

Drew303fullsun said:


> View attachment 3567051 White girl ( the white x gsc forum cut ) x NL male.


Nice...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 18, 2015)

genuity said:


> Nice...


The white girl is from root seller seeds and is one of the frostiest ladies I've seen in a long time. I'm hopeing the NL male will beef up the structure and node set of the white girl.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol... white girl. Thats a great name.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Dec 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Lol... white girl. Thats a great name.


Lol ya that's what I thought.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2015)

Mmmmmmm,I dream of thick white girls.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Bro don't get me started. Two things I miss about the usa. Mexican food is the other one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Bro don't get me started. Two things I miss about the usa. Mexican food is the other one.


I certainly dont dream of thick white girls!!!! Reason I am where I am. Mexican food I can agree


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 18, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I certainly dont dream of thick white girls!!!! Reason I am where I am. Mexican food I can agree


It's funny, I used to have a thing for small asian girls, and always had a good friend into really big chicks, like really big. Not super fat, but like 6'1 girls built like football players. He always told me, dude, you gotta hook up with a big girl, you don't know what you are missing. Always thought he was nuts. Then one day I went on a date with this real big girl. I felt funny as hell when we went out, but the next day I was hooked and I've never looked back. Back in college I used to make fun of guys who were with girls built like my wife is.  Oh, if I could go back in time, hahahaha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

I like em all just prefer Vietnamese


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

I like em all shapes, sizes and colors.  Just like my herb


----------



## torontoke (Dec 18, 2015)

Space phantom


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2015)

Cherry pie x (CPK x GB) #1
 

Cherry pie x (CPK x GB) #2


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Have any of you guys successfully stored pollen? How long can u keep it viable?
I have three different strains pollen but the lil ladies aren't ready and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Have any of you guys successfully stored pollen? How long can u keep it viable?
> I have three different strains pollen but the lil ladies aren't ready and I don't want to waste it.


I keep mine pollen in the fridge, I think it last awhile that way..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

I recently tried some pollen that been sitting in a ziploc in a tupperware for a while at room temp. It was no longer viable.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I keep mine pollen in the fridge, I think it last awhile that way..


What's your idea of awhile bro.
I say that shit all the time but sometimes that means an hour sometimes it means 2 months lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> What's your idea of awhile bro.
> I say that shit all the time but sometimes that means an hour sometimes it means 2 months lol


I had some still good a yr later..


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow good to know
Cheers


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> I had some still good a yr later..


So fridge not freezer?


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> So fridge not freezer?


Never did freezer,I keep the pollen in pill bottles, or Lil glass vials. ..


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> Never did freezer,I keep the pollen in pill bottles, or Lil glass vials. ..[/QUO
> Thanks I tried the freezer it didn't work for me. Fridge sounds better.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Awesome
Another thing for me to collect and hoard.
Just saved me some worry tho


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Awesome
> Another thing for me to collect and hoard.
> Just saved me some worry tho


That's all I do,if I find a male from some genetics I like,and it's no females around that I think would go good with t h e male genetics,I'll store his pollen till the right female comes along.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Thanks I tried the freezer it didn't work for me. Fridge sounds better.


I have no experience with the freezer myself but I read somewhere when freezing the pollen, after you take it out of the freezer you must let it reach room temperature before opening the container to prevent condensation on the pollen itself.

Might be something to consider for future attempts.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

genuity said:


> That's all I do,if I find a male from some genetics I like,and it's no females around that I think would go good with t h e male genetics,I'll store his pollen till the right female comes along.


That's exactly my situation.
I convinced a friend to buy a bunch of gear, he usually throws out the males but instead this time he put them in a separate area and put those clear bread bags around em and left them.
The other day I went over and flipped one upside down and shook it and the bag was coated in pollen.
I did it to three dif strains and put em into pill jars.
Should be a fun mix later


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2015)

torontoke said:


> The other day I went over and flipped one upside down and shook it and the bag was coated in pollen.
> I did it to three dif strains and put em into pill jars.


Good stuff here. +1 to all contributors.

EDIT: @torontoke - how do you get a bread bag - max 6 in square - over a flowering male? Do you strip the fans?


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Good stuff here. +1 to all contributors.
> 
> EDIT: @torontoke - how do you get a bread bag - max 6 in square - over a flowering male? Do you strip the fans?


They were those clear bags they have in the grocery store for buns and bread.
We jus slid them over the top and on some of the larger branches.
Buddy got the idea from YouTube.
We couldn't think of any other way to collect the pollen without it getting mixed up.
They weren't really large males either. Maybe 5 weeks of veg before they were flipped.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I have no experience with the freezer myself but I read somewhere when freezing the pollen, after you take it out of the freezer you must let it reach room temperature before opening the container to prevent condensation on the pollen itself.
> 
> Might be something to consider for future attempts.


I tried it and female still didn't take it up. I'm going to try gens way sounds idiot proof.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Is there another way to catch pollen that's easier?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

I just snip off branches and lay them over a sheet of tinfoil and tap the stem a few times. But beware because each snip of a branch and *POOF* pollen everywhere.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 20, 2015)

It's about that time.  Qrazy Quake seeds just putting on their final stripes.


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2015)

Love that look,the process of life..


----------



## GroErr (Dec 20, 2015)

On that freezing question, I've tried a few different ways. If it's short term like a couple of weeks I keep it in the fridge. Longer term I've successfully pollinated with 4 month old pollen that I had frozen mixed with flour, mainly to capture any moisture than anything else. I throw the bag with the pollen/flour mix (typically about 4:1 flour/pollen ratio but I don't measure it, just eye it) into a mason jar filled with rice. When I tried some 6 month old pollen frozen this way I only got a couple of seeds so right now I only count on it 4-5 months. That said I haven't tried enough (frozen) strains to know for sure. I take it out and let it sit in a dark spot for ~24 hours before using it when it's frozen. Right now I have a male that I really liked the smell profile but haven't popped any seeds, if it's good I want to keep it so I'm just keeping it going by cloning. I can keep it between clone and a 1gal for several weeks, then clone it again, repeat cycle


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 22, 2015)

Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies #5 day 45






Orange Tiger #35 day 45


----------



## RollinDaily (Dec 22, 2015)

torontoke said:


> Is there another way to catch pollen that's easier?


Easiest way is to cut all the pods that are barely open and catch em in double zips. Its what I do less messy


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 22, 2015)

@BP, those are perfect, sweet baby Jesus those look awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies #5 day 45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY FKN GOD!!!!!!! Nice man, really nice. Great job


----------



## thump easy (Dec 22, 2015)

Dang you guys are killing it those crosses look supper juicey!!! Nice job guys!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 22, 2015)

anyone have beans they wanna have tested shoot me an pm! would love to get a nice Christmas present lol wink wink


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a cross I've been working on to get a high cbd strain. Called Night cap because it puts you to sleep without the bong over the next day. Made up of C99 x (Blueberry x Medicine Man)..
 
And following on, I crossed her to a GDP Candyland (fem)...this cross turned out better than expected. This was taken 2 weeks before the chop..


----------



## v.s one (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm digging this little male. About 12" and showing sex.


----------



## CanBud (Dec 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like em all just prefer Vietnamese


Certain European are nice too, they put up with a lot! Very resilient!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 25, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm digging this little male. About 12" and showing sex.View attachment 3571419View attachment 3571420


i have kept a few super fast ones and some auto flower from cutting once they get a little height ...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 25, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i have kept a few super fast ones and some auto flower from cutting once they get a little height ...


That's what I was wondering so its not a good trait to pass on?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 25, 2015)

v.s one said:


> That's what I was wondering so its not a good trait to pass on?


not sure until you try


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

View attachment 3572136   Purple Dream (PCK x Blue Dream)


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

PCK x God's Gift


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Rare Dankness FLO-OG x PCK


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Rare Dankness FLO-OG x 303 Seeds Pipe Dream


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Hashberry x PCK


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Amanda x PCK


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Another Rare Dankness Flo-OG x PCK


----------



## beanzz (Dec 26, 2015)

Also, I have lots of seeds of all sorts of crosses. If you're in Denver or Colo Springs HMU, no charge. I'll never be able to grow out 95% of this shit.


----------



## danky supreme (Dec 26, 2015)

^^^Damn son, way to rekick the thread up. I have some killer bud porn I wanna drop on this thread but my camera shit out on me. Ill get my shit together soon. Keep Chuckin gentlemen.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 26, 2015)

omg.... well done!


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2015)

Super nice pics, congratulations,on them plants


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 26, 2015)

a couple Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel from my first pollen chuck

 

 

and a mystery seed from a past pollen chuck pulled from a bud and not labelled


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2015)

any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


Let the nugs/cola get nice and dry....then crumble over tilted magazine...like the old days.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


I never found it to be too difficult. Just let the herb dry as usual before collecting the seeds and pull em out after finger bust. seems to work for me.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


be sure they are totally dry and whear gloves 
rough screen follwed by fine screen with silk screen dry sieve on bottom .


----------



## beanzz (Dec 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


If you don't have the space to work with it's really just a pain in the ass.

The easiest way I found was to leave the boys outdoors and collect the pollen out there when it's time. No matter what I do it seems the pollen ends up everywhere. But, I enjoy pheno hunting so a few seeds here and there where they don't belong isn't that big a deal to me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 27, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


If I know there are seeds in a bud, I'll dry the bud extra crispy and put it through a sieve. The bud comes out pretty fine but the seeds stay in the sieve. Works well for me and quality is still up there for the weed


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 28, 2015)

I had been doing it all freshly off the plant. That sounds much easier.  Thanks.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 28, 2015)

genuity said:


> Let the nugs/cola get nice and dry....then crumble over tilted magazine...like the old days.


Just make sure you use a fresh magazine


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 28, 2015)

Good suggestion with the sieves. I plan to dry sift all of my seeded flowers but never thought to use a larger sieve.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2015)

..............


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice guys.  I've managed to collect quite a few now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 29, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I never found it to be too difficult. Just let the herb dry as usual before collecting the seeds and pull em out after finger bust. seems to work for me.


Yup, this works, but holy fuck it is a pain in the ass. Try doing this with a whole lights worth of plants.

I trimmed them too. Let em dry. Then harvest.

Took me a couple weeks to deseed (between all my other shit I had to do).

I think building a screen setup would probably be the fastest and most effective way to harvest manually.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 29, 2015)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.  I've managed to collect quite a few now.





OGEvilgenius said:


> Yup, this works, but holy fuck it is a pain in the ass. Try doing this with a whole lights worth of plants.
> 
> I trimmed them too. Let em dry. Then harvest.
> 
> ...


i use this frame type system http://www.flamangraincleaning.com/products/hand-tester-kits-5#.VoKSyyiFUy4
first screen is to destroy bud and casing . second barely lets seeds thru gets larger material third is the catcher n fanning tray ..
and a fan/ tossongg at the end to blow away the fines ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)

Chaka Kahn #2


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Chaka Kahn #2
> View attachment 3574008


Delicious looking cola....mmmmmm


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2015)

genuity said:


> Let the nugs/cola get nice and dry....then crumble over tilted magazine...like the old days.


Or the really old days, when we used the jackets from double LPs, like...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Chaka Kahn #2
> View attachment 3574008



Have to ask, Bob, since my recent clash with PM has totally *freaked me out.*: what's that on the two single leaves on the bottom of the top cola?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Have to ask, Bob, since my recent clash with PM has totally *freaked me out.*: what's that on the two single leaves on the bottom of the top cola?


No PM here.. I guess it's light reflecting off leaf/trichs ??

Good eye...lol....I'll double check @ lights on


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> No PM here.. I guess it's light reflecting off leaf/trichs ??
> 
> Good eye...lol....I'll double check @ lights on


Man...I've just about ruined my eyes from a couple weeks of laboriously studying every bud through a magnifier. I lost the other purple 'fat purple, leaving only the two non-colored ones with about 10 days to go. I sure wanted to smoke some of the purple.....they were both stellar in frost and fatness.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 29, 2015)

That's probably the waxy layer the non-stalked trichomes form. I "freak out" over that regularly too. Just like dirt on the bottom of leaves looking like mites... Some level of paranoia is good, keeps me on my toes. If I were to get pm or whatever I'd notice the first day.

 
Left below the center, tip of that small leaf, freaked me out, but turned out to be just trichs + flash messing with my head.


----------



## beanzz (Dec 29, 2015)

PCK x God's Gift


----------



## beanzz (Dec 29, 2015)

Sour Grapes x PCK

I don't know if the mother was sour grapes from Gage Green or Sour Grape from Apothecary but she was a really solid mother, good yield, and after a couple months of curing actually smells like grapes. The reason I don't know if the mother was sour grape or sour grapes is because the mother was a craigslist cut.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2015)

Eye popping pics....you got some gems..

Next up my seed popping list
 
Plus a few other things. .


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

chucka-chucka 

still growing out this chuck ...since 2010.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2015)

genuity said:


> Eye popping pics....you got some gems..
> 
> Next up my seed popping list
> View attachment 3574394
> Plus a few other things. .


I'll join ya, dropped these to soak yesterday
 
also blue kimbo..... bigworm gear
and a single dinafem OG kush fem


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 1, 2016)

When writing down the cross do you list the mother or father first?
M x F or F x M


----------



## Torch1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> When writing down the cross do you list the mother or father first?
> M x F or F x M


My preference is to list males 1st... not that I follow any convention-- I don't think it matters really 'cept to the one doing the chuckin'...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 2, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> When writing down the cross do you list the mother or father first?
> M x F or F x M


If you're asking the way it is done in the industry, it should be Female x Male


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 2, 2016)

Torch1 said:


> My preference is to list males 1st... not that I follow any convention-- I don't think it matters really 'cept to the one doing the chuckin'...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


I see strain names that sound better but follow no order.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jan 2, 2016)

Al Yamoni said:


> If you're asking the way it is done in the industry, it should be Female x Male


Yes, that's what I was looking for. The proper way.

Things that should be written on the tag?

Mother X Father
Fem or Reg, Autos
Date
?
?
?


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 2, 2016)

Good God beanzzzz that is sick bro.I loved the god bud,never got to try gods gift or pck.heard the pck is good rest meds and that's what I need.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 2, 2016)

Is it me or do I have a case of purple balls starting  to set in.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Is it me or do I have a case of purple balls starting View attachment 3576975 to set in.


Do you have plenty of gals to hit with that stud?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Do you have plenty of gals to hit with that stud?


Yeah a couple purple ladies. Actually I'm going to use him mostly on my f2 line. Popped 8 beans 6 ladies to choose from which is always great. Happy New Years guys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 2, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


Sit em out till bone dry. Then put on gloves and crumble the bud over a tray. Remove seeds.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks. After a week of pulling seeds I'm starting to get a feel for it.  I'm about 20% through the plants I need to go through. Wow, seeds are annoying. Haha, I will never complain about trimming again.

Happy chucking everyone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Is it me or do I have a case of purple balls starting View attachment 3576975 to set in.


Looks like purple balls to me mate  just be thankful you don't have blue balls ha ha ha


----------



## Joedank (Jan 5, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> Thanks. After a week of pulling seeds I'm starting to get a feel for it.  I'm about 20% through the plants I need to go through. Wow, seeds are annoying. Haha, I will never complain about trimming again.
> 
> Happy chucking everyone.


what step is troubleing you ?? cant be as bad as tomato seeds ...lol
if you really got that many look into building a vacuum assited seed sorter . they RAWK !


----------



## Joedank (Jan 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Is it me or do I have a case of purple balls starting View attachment 3576975 to set in.


killer frost in the inners on that stud as well


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 5, 2016)

Is it just me or do the pollinated plants drink faster/more?

all the plants I dusted I did the whole plant and they seem to drink more than the others.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Is it me or do I have a case of purple balls starting View attachment 3576975 to set in.


I know what ya mean
Crockett dawg


----------



## SupaM (Jan 6, 2016)

Joedank said:


> killer frost in the inners on that stud as well


Good eye, Joe! Nice catch. ATB!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 7, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> chucka-chucka
> 
> still growing out this chuck ...since 2010.
> View attachment 3574702


nice...whats in this chuck?


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2016)

Joedank said:


> what step is troubleing you ?? cant be as bad as tomato seeds ...lol
> if you really got that many look into building a vacuum assited seed sorter . they RAWK !


It's just an arduous process picking out so many seeds. No step in particular. I really need to look into one of those seed sorter things for next round. Hoping for many times the seeds as this round. 

You guys have any guess how many seeds you can get out of a plant and all picked through for immature ones in a day? I think my best day so far I've done about 4-5k.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Jan 7, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> It's just an arduous process picking out so many seeds. No step in particular. I really need to look into one of those seed sorter things for next round. Hoping for many times the seeds as this round.
> 
> You guys have any guess how many seeds you can get out of a plant and all picked through for immature ones in a day? I think my best day so far I've done about 4-5k.


Holy shit. I'll b knee deep in bean counting soon myself. Usually do small 1gal plants for seed runs due to space . But with my new areas doin first full size plant seed run. Super stoked too using My Candy D as one of the females . 24k is the male with 9lb hammer and Strawberry OG as other females.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2016)

Love all the good information. ..

CPK x GB #1 fills the bud with seeds,but the nug still looks like cherry pie

CPK x GB #2 looks to be less/small seeds, but did change the looks of the bud


----------



## Joedank (Jan 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Love all the good information. ..
> 
> CPK x GB #1 fills the bud with seeds,but the nug still looks like cherry pie
> 
> CPK x GB #2 looks to be less/small seeds, but did change the looks of the bud


wonder if that is the large tight calax vs looser small calax represetation ?


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice...whats in this chuck?


magic merlin, outlaw genetics, circa 2006-2007, gdp x double purple dojo, mother

lemon skunk, dna, when they made reg for more of their gear, father

still have seeds. & just harvested some nugz yesterday. 

so many of these hacks making crosses never even grow their own seeds. shit chuckers trying to make deals with me offering up 3 & 5 seeds. wtf breeder dude give me 20 or 30. i respect the process & effort it takes to go through gear & "breeders" & "chuckers" that do so are my kind of peeps. 

this merlin cut is yielding 1 zip of super stinky, resinous, dry product per gallon. lab test coming soon.

never seen such a perfect plant structure for indoor. no larf. no wasted space.

gonna send it to my nocal homie for outdoor running this year. here's one of 3 plots he did 2015 & the two bush shot is sins og.

his best finds last year : sins og, dream lotus (@ 6 lb per plant) , & bodhi purple nl#5

sins og

^ flower for above


norcal getting it done !


merlins magik lemon structure :


----------



## v.s one (Jan 7, 2016)

Purple goji getting the chop. My hunch of the bubba adding purp  to the goji worked out. The only thing is I found a nanner late but I had to shut down had company or was out of town normal for this time of year.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 7, 2016)

Here's my 2 current studs that I'll be taking pollen from...

Sinmint cookies, he looks almost a picture of cookie perfection...

 

And a key lime pie pheno of blue lime pie...the clusters on top are getting more and more dense each day...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

some handsome studs there.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 7, 2016)

So if you cross strains from different breeders that havent been crossed is it considered your strain or strain to name? Or do you have to have bagseeds you continue to play with to call it yours? Wanted to cross my alien x triangle og auto and hit it with girl scout cookies


----------



## v.s one (Jan 8, 2016)

Don Geno said:


> So if you cross strains from different breeders that havent been crossed is it considered your strain or strain to name? Or do you have to have bagseeds you continue to play with to call it yours? Wanted to cross my alien x triangle og auto and hit it with girl scout cookies


It's yours we paid for it. I think they frown on it if you make f 2 s and sell them that way with there brand name. If you get to f1 s from different comp name it what you want.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> some handsome studs there.


Thanks man, I'm a little bit excited about these guys, should make some lovely babies


----------



## danky supreme (Jan 8, 2016)

Here is one of my Heaven Mountain X Tangerine Power ladies right before chop







Sorry for the dirty fingers, one of the side effects of working at a dispensary


----------



## danky supreme (Jan 8, 2016)

Where the magic happens


Bio-Chem bag seed from a local dispensary. Not my creation but she has a place in my garden for awhile


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2016)

Grape God x white funk.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

love these crosses ughh i need more space for my own crosses


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2016)

CPK x GB #1&2 down and drying...cherry pie is some funky nugs


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2016)

#2
 
#1


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> CPK x GB #1&2 down and drying...cherry pie is some funky nugs


Which cp cut? Or a seed? The cp cut we had down south here from fmily definitely had some funk and Grew like og. Leggy w big budz... Easy to trim.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> Which cp cut? Or a seed? The cp cut we had down south here from fmily definitely had some funk and Grew like og. Leggy w big budz... Easy to trim.


Got his one from doc...so it may be that one. ..I'm not sure though. .I'll check


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

genuitys fireballs x lemon cookies (GSC forum X dubking)  
GSC X Dubking (made f2's of this )


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3582564
> Grape God x white funk.....


Thats sweet looking! Do you prefer reg crosses or fem crosses?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

franks gift X cannatonicdubking


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2016)

Don Geno said:


> Thats sweet looking! Do you prefer reg crosses or fem crosses?


Have not done fems yet..but I'm way more for the reg seeds...

But I'm going to try it one time.


Looking real good @Joedank


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

ghost og X gscdubking


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

fireballz loving this cut as it get more an more purple ... glad it full of cookies cross seeds .... sorry about all the hair . this is for a seed and hash run only or i would be freaking out that my cat killed a rat in here... fucking massacare


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2016)

That sounds like a real bad ass cross joedank,fireballz x lemon cookies


----------



## Joedank (Jan 12, 2016)

thanks gen . i am really stoked for the honeybee f2 from ya just heading to flower today . man it looks alot like bubba kush ...loving your gear... lemon cookies with a f2 seed poking out the top


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2016)

Joedank said:


> thanks gen . i am really stoked for the honeybee f2 from ya just heading to flower today . man it looks alot like bubba kush ...loving your gear...View attachment 3584539 lemon cookies with a f2 seed poking out the top View attachment 3584543


Was just about to ask you about them honey bee..they sure put out some stocky plants..


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Was just about to ask you about them honey bee..they sure put out some stocky plants..



That OG Larry x Honeybee#2 put out one of the thickest and stockiest stalks that I've ever seen.

I just popped another couple of the OGLxHB2 to see if the siblings share similarities.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> That OG Larry x Honeybee#2 put out one of the thickest and stockiest stalks that I've ever seen.
> 
> I just popped another couple of the OGLxHB2 to see if the siblings share similarities.


Nice,I'm about to do another run of them honeybee..still got my king bee pollen


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

ahhhh fireballs from the greenhouse .... stoked for the rosin from this


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3585112 ahhhh fireballs from the greenhouse .... stoked for the rosin from this


Her first time outdoors....she gonna be nice next time you run her...wow.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3585112 ahhhh fireballs from the greenhouse .... stoked for the rosin from this


What are the terps like on her?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What are the terps like on her?


still wet alot like the fire og from og raskel  but with grape terps too . 


genuity said:


> Her first time outdoors....she gonna be nice next time you run her...wow.


yea i am STOKED now she is clean an ready to get HUGE for the outdoors . got some seeds from her to run as well . it has a autotopping bush like tendency i LIKE ALOT . an so much frost ...i dare you to click on the pic they are huge files ...


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> still wet alot like the fire og from og raskel  but with grape terps too .
> 
> 
> yea i am STOKED now she is clean an ready to get HUGE for the outdoors . got some seeds from her to run as well . it has a autotopping bush like tendency i LIKE ALOT . an so much frost ...i dare you to click on the pic they are huge files ...View attachment 3585121


Looks and sounds like a winner. Nice job. Nice creation genuity!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn Joe..nice job ...got me wanting to run straight fireballs again!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Damn Joe..nice job ...got me wanting to run straight fireballs again!


if i had seeds of it i would be looking for a male that had the gassy terps..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

I think I still have a few of the tester I received from breeders...
Gonna look when/if I ever go home..
Skiing is fantastic the last two weeks


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 14, 2016)

@genuity Is there anywhere other than BB to get your gear? I'm probably gonna grab your fireball but wasn't sure if you have anything up elsewhere.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> @genuity Is there anywhere other than BB to get your gear? I'm probably gonna grab your fireball but wasn't sure if you have anything up elsewhere.


Working on something.....


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 14, 2016)

Genstash!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Working on something.....





needsomebeans said:


> Genstash!


Genstashhh


----------



## SupaM (Jan 15, 2016)

Thats that Shit! Bob you have a helluva cut too! Gen's a modest Beast! ATB!


----------



## danky supreme (Jan 16, 2016)

Tangerine Power x Heaven Mountain dry bud shots. I think this one has a lot of "the white" influence in its resin content. Thinking about naming this one "Southern Exposure"


----------



## danky supreme (Jan 16, 2016)

Im still learning how to upload photos without Rollitup crashing. I think I have it figured out though. Here is a bag of Southern Exposure ready to rock and roll


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2016)

That's what im talking about. ....love the looks of that.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 16, 2016)

Beautiful shots man! and excellent job handling those precious nuggets!


----------



## Joedank (Jan 16, 2016)

looks good , really fucking good BUT after living in colorado awhile i suggest the name northern exposure cuz all the south faces are bare of snow most years out here ...lol...but them north faces stay white long into summer ...happy farming


danky supreme said:


> Tangerine Power x Heaven Mountain dry bud shots. I think this one has a lot of "the white" influence in its resin content. Thinking about naming this one "Southern Exposure"
> 
> View attachment 3587412
> View attachment 3587411


----------



## v.s one (Jan 18, 2016)

Purple goji smells and tastes piney. A bitch  to trim.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Purple goji smells and tastes piney. A bitch View attachment 3588724 to trim.


Looks dank af though mate, tasty


----------



## Joedank (Jan 24, 2016)

really stoked on the huge nuggs on the 818 headband X bio d . crazy garbage funk smells ...lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 24, 2016)

I will be back up and running with some nice 7gallon plants going in to flower this week. Lots of my crosses to get up on here and will have good internet again Tuesday.
One of my strains Rum Bayou made High Times that is on sell now


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's a couple of mine in flower at the moment  they have been knocked around pretty badly due to the heat recently but hoping they'll come through ok! 
Night cap x candyland
 
Night cap x TK cookies
 
Night cap x mikado
 
Night cap x purple dream


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3585112 ahhhh fireballs from the greenhouse .... stoked for the rosin from this


I think she would be a winner outdoor... very impressive trich coverage


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's a couple of mine in flower at the moment  they have been knocked around pretty badly due to the heat recently but hoping they'll come through ok!
> Night cap x candyland
> View attachment 3593389
> Night cap x TK cookies
> ...


mmmmmmmm...im waitin for the mikado to come back in stock, wanna cross it with C99 & DGOG for some early finishers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> mmmmmmmm...im waitin for the mikado to come back in stock, wanna cross it with C99 & DGOG for some early finishers


Yeah the mum was a real winner, trichs were out of control. This cross has C99 in it too, in the night cap! Great minds think alike mate


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah the mum was a real winner, trichs were out of control. This cross has C99 in it too, in the night cap! Great minds think alike mate


heres some babies for a good pollen chuck...the C99 & DGOG are gonna be pollinating the AK, MK Ultra, bubba x tangi, raspberry kush & cookie stomper...aiming at some fast finishers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> heres some babies for a good pollen chuck...the C99 & DGOG are gonna be pollinating the AK, MK Ultra, bubba x tangi, raspberry kush & cookie stomper...aiming at some fast finishersView attachment 3593822


Good stuff man, should find some dank in those


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good stuff man, should find some dank in those


thanks mo, am in bad need of some early girls, attrition rate this season has wiped out my stock...its exciting when doing these new crosses...anything can happen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thanks mo, am in bad need of some early girls, attrition rate this season has wiped out my stock...its exciting when doing these new crosses...anything can happen


Good luck brother, I hope you get what you want and hope the root rot stays well away for you too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

A few pics of my crosses that will get flipped end of next week


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> A few pics of my crosses that will get flipped end of next week
> View attachment 3596049 View attachment 3596050 View attachment 3596051 View attachment 3596052


real lush growth happening there!...what genetics make up these?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Man there is 
Gatorballs ( alligator kush X fireballs )
Lemon Shine ( og lerry X blue moonshine )
Og lerry X Honeybee #2
Gdp X honeybee
In those pics


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2016)

Black dynamite 
 
Citrus gas


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Black dynamite
> View attachment 3596061
> Citrus gas


Nice. I have been away from RIU for a bit. How did the sour d come out? Mine never did root. I will finilly get to flower the Haog soon though.It took it months to reveg back right


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 28, 2016)

Next generation of dank is in water tonight
I popped of my stuff

Gatorballs ( alligator kush X fireballs ) 
Alligator kush f2 ( rp og kush X blue dream/ ?)
Gdp X hb
Hso. Chem X gdp
Rum Bayou ( swamp wrecked X blue moonshine )
Cherry Pie X ? ( greenhouse preflower ) hopping gg4
Goji f2 X ?
Smokejumper Og ( sfv og X FB )
RP og kush s1
Gdp X dog
Lotus valley og ( sfv og X blueberry lotus)
Planetary Collision ( nibiru gangbang, males where FB f3, granddad balls, nibiru, berrybubble, and rum bayou
Og13 X gdp
Gdp ( this I have know idea it was bag seed my boy saved for me )
Gg4 s1 @AlphaPhase has some going and inspired me to check out the ones my ghouse lowers made.


From others and bag seeds

Berrybubble @whodatnation 
Super crazy @bigworm6969 
Candy train @northeastmarco 
Dippsy dog @209 Cali closet grower 
Bbk X FB @papapayne's first chunks but I picked the males that should have bread well. I still have a lot left and want to see how there traites carry over.
Bbk X nibiru same as above also same males in the planetary collision @DLOPEZ1420 has some of both of these started I think
Blueberry hills X most likely the dog @Dr.Amber Trichome was running at the time. Bag seed
Cheese quake X most likely bbl bag seed papapayne

And I think that is it


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2016)

Bean popping frenzy. ...

My Lil bean popping frenzy....


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Bean popping frenzy. ...
> 
> My Lil bean popping frenzy....
> View attachment 3596451
> View attachment 3596452


NICE  do i spy some honeybee in there?? i am on a popping frenzy myself :
my own work i got running :
fireballs X lemon cookies . lemon cookies F2 , ghost og X lemon cookies , ghost og x DAZE , durban X nev haze , 

work by others i am using :
fireballs , honeybee f2 , forum GSC X dubking, harlequinn X a11g f3 , urkel X dragonsbloodf3 , cannatonic X good meds

got the forum cookies cut coming to chuck some DAZE(durban haze ) pollen on it for a boost in yeild  
doing a franks gift X cannatoinc (perkins cut X good meds) for high CBD seeds i hope ...
seeds i just harvested :
franks gift X (cannatonic X dubking) CBD cross
fireballz X lemon cokkies (see pic )
ghost X lemon cookies 
lemon cookies f2 
bio d Xheadband x lemon cookies


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

Fireballs X lemon cookies . lemon cookies F2 , ghost og X lemon cookies.....
Yummmmm......


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs X lemon cookies . lemon cookies F2 , ghost og X lemon cookies.....
> Yummmmm......


dont worry you @cbtbudz , an @genuity . are at the top of my list for all those . just hardening in the fridge till monday then out to the world ..
this storm hitting the bear?? the plume just hit us an streatches to hawaii! we are expecting a blizzard


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> dont worry you @cbtbudz , an @genuity . are at the top of my list for all those . just hardening in the fridge till monday then out to the world ..
> this storm hitting the bear?? the plume just hit us an streatches to hawaii! we are expecting a blizzard



I understand thie weather this weekend may drop up to 2ft local @5500...
It was spring conditions this last week, love corn snow.....


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 30, 2016)

We had our share of snow last week. Right at 2' feel after it was tallied up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> NICE  do i spy some honeybee in there?? i am on a popping frenzy myself :
> my own work i got running :
> fireballs X lemon cookies . lemon cookies F2 , ghost og X lemon cookies , ghost og x DAZE , durban X nev haze ,
> 
> ...


Wow,them all sound good,have only done one cbd grow..but I did like the nugs.

Yup,them are some f2 honeybee,looking for a nice stocky purp,thick cola gal...then plant the rest of the honeybee f1..find a male..and make lots of babies..

I still got my "king bee"(honeybee f2 pollen)from my first run.I'll use that on a f1 females I find.

Also put some of the (cherry pie breath)name pending ~1&2 down,they had some hard shells. ...or they was just very fresh..but all are above soil.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 30, 2016)

Holy shit Joe them lemon cookies sound fn tasty bruh!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

Just looked and i will be filling a shit ton of party cups tonight


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 30, 2016)

Looks like a shit ton and a half Doc.....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Looks like a shit ton and a half Doc.....


Yea a little over 200 i think. Plenty enough that can be ruthless on my selections.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea a little over 200 i think. Plenty enough that can be ruthless on my selections.


i went from 75 durban X haze starts to find the 2 i ran this season . both turned out amazing  friends ran a bunch of the rest .love culling hard . found the main 3 phenos in that hybrid and saw the ability of the plant to "tune into " an area and get done fast when the weather is turning . seeds on it can go from whit to brown overnight in cooler temps ...lol...
from 75 to 60 to 40 after sexing (kept a few studs ) to 20 fems and then to the sale yard with all but the best 2 
runiing the f2's soonish and bx'ing to the durban mom that started it all to see ....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i went from 75 durban X haze starts to find the 2 i ran this season . both turned out amazing  friends ran a bunch of the rest .love culling hard . found the main 3 phenos in that hybrid and saw the ability of the plant to "tune into " an area and get done fast when the weather is turning . seeds on it can go from whit to brown overnight in cooler temps ...lol...
> from 75 to 60 to 40 after sexing (kept a few studs ) to 20 fems and then to the sale yard with all but the best 2
> runiing the f2's soonish and bx'ing to the durban mom that started it all to see ....


I have one daze going as a test and it is some funky stuff that should make some nice buds in the octagon.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 31, 2016)

What is the Alligator Kush?


----------



## beanzz (Jan 31, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> any tips on collecting seeds? bit of a pain in the ass.


http://www.amazon.com/Sifting-Classifier-Screen-Sieve-Prospect/dp/B00FQPHSPE

I've been using one of these recently. Crumble the weed with your hands into fine material then use this thing to sift the bullshit out. You can just leave it outside as well and let the wind do the work over a few days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

bluesdad said:


> What is the Alligator Kush?


It is one of the first crosses I worked. I took my RP Og Kush and hit it with a male from a sack of Blue Dream from Cali.


All but the stragglers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gatorballs


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 31, 2016)

sfv og
 
gg4


----------



## v.s one (Jan 31, 2016)

You working tha garden hard keep it coming.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is one of the first crosses I worked. I took my RP Og Kush and hit it with a male from a sack of Blue Dream from Cali.
> 
> 
> All but the stragglers
> View attachment 3598376


Have you think about rp candy kush x blue dream?? That could be nice too


----------



## bluesdad (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> It is one of the first crosses I worked. I took my RP Og Kush and hit it with a male from a sack of Blue Dream from Cali.
> 
> 
> All but the stragglers
> View attachment 3598376





Dr.D81 said:


> It is one of the first crosses I worked. I took my RP Og Kush and hit it with a male from a sack of Blue Dream from Cali.
> 
> 
> All but the stragglers
> View attachment 3598376


Damn I know that is fire


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Have you think about rp candy kush x blue dream?? That could be nice too


I havnt grown or smoked any CK but I am sure it is like any other cross. With the right two plants anything is possible.

First plant to show its leaves
Alligator Kush #21


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

Yoga flame..
 
Black dynamite f2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3599379
> Yoga flame..
> View attachment 3599380
> Black dynamite f2


Nice! Yoga Flame cut you grow looks fire. You looking for a male to work with?


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice! Yoga Flame cut you grow looks fire. You looking for a male to work with?


Looking for a better female,and male if he shows his face...also put the rest of the FAK seeds to germinate, so may go that route.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yea it is a shame he lost that alien male. I would have loved to run his gear and should have gotten some back when I made my first seed order and you could get them.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking for a better female,and male if he shows his face...also put the rest of the FAK seeds to germinate, so may go that route.


what are the genetics on the fireballs ?? the "room" to it is very hazey in a piney way ... like the old foco cough cut ... i love smoking it . cant get enough witch is rare for a new cut in my stable .. upbeat high till ya smoke too much then a good couchy stone ... makes ALOT of rosin too ....


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

Joedank said:


> what are the genetics on the fireballs ?? the "room" to it is very hazey in a piney way ... like the old foco cough cut ... i love smoking it . cant get enough witch is rare for a new cut in my stable .. upbeat high till ya smoke too much then a good couchy stone ... makes ALOT of rosin too .... View attachment 3599540


FAK x cherry puff

I'm still stuck on how purp the buds got...that sun of yours Is making her shine.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> FAK x cherry puff
> 
> I'm still stuck on how purp the buds got...that sun of yours Is making her shine.


He did right by her that's for damn sure!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> He did right by her that's for damn sure!


And the sour d run did fine,got bugs at the end...but I can see what a full clean run will do..
Still got her also.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> And the sour d run did fine,got bugs at the end...but I can see what a full clean run will do..
> Still got her also.


go for 77 days if you can or leave a few lowers to go that long . a whole new smell comes on . IME ... 
got 2 6 ft tall with 2 phenos of sour d X garlic breath same size . the clone is showing her statty side by passing anything near it an trying to shade it . pretty neat to watch . hope the sour garlic breath is not too werid of a cross . i am hitting it with the foodog f3 pollen to see a little diffrent sativa expression and find gassy garlic phenos if they are not alreay in the sour garlic....
pretty stoked to see how the fireballs X lemoncooks turns out just got some real trueleaves . \
oh and the honeybee f2 in flower is getting purple already . nothing else just that @ like 2 weeks . weird ...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 3, 2016)

http://analytical360.com/m/archived/378641
Fire alien kush tested at 25% thc a 
lots of pinene in the terps too ...killer mom


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2016)

Joedank said:


> http://analytical360.com/m/archived/378641
> Fire alien kush tested at 25% thc a
> lots of pinene in the terps too ...killer mom


Mmmmmm,nice


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmm,nice


You still have your FAK g ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> You still have your FAK g ?


Na,hopefully the FAK seeds i put to germ pop up,and give me something nice again. ..


----------



## Joedank (Feb 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,hopefully the FAK seeds i put to germ pop up,and give me something nice again. ..






made me think of FAK whe i read this
fireballs dabs wireing my mind TIGHT . hope you come out tis spring for the trout and some small game !


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2016)

@Joedank 

I know you used build a soil top dress,was it weak?
 
Going to mix the craft blend with it..1/2 cup


----------



## Joedank (Feb 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> I know you used build a soil top dress,was it weak?
> View attachment 3601074
> Going to mix the craft blend with it..1/2 cup


it was kinda weak guessing a 1-2-4 tops . but i got a few bags mid season last summer season with lots of comfrey . i think he upped it by now but for awhile it had more castings?? i think . 
so if you feel me it was kinda tweeked . but my feedback was all positive . eaach 10 gallon of the craft blend got 1 cup at flip and one cup in week 3 . the worms came up and the grokashi humified the ammedments well . 
i like that stlye layering . BUT the craft blend is a little "tight" for me . i am likeing it 50/50 with coots sunshin#4 mix . to be really com plex but adding more pumice i get by the yard works outdoors IMO. not sure why i like more air exchange but i guess fugus gnats and root rot are always just a slip up away .... 
side note just so this is a fucking book ... 
i just top dressed my flowering plants with comfrey / crab meal touch of fish meal and DE . i am liking that mix for beg. flower stage . but i will pick up a bag of that for fruit set since i did like the result and supporting local .


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2016)

Joedank said:


> it was kinda weak guessing a 1-2-4 tops . but i got a few bags mid season last summer season with lots of comfrey . i think he upped it by now but for awhile it had more castings?? i think .
> so if you feel me it was kinda tweeked . but my feedback was all positive . eaach 10 gallon of the craft blend got 1 cup at flip and one cup in week 3 . the worms came up and the grokashi humified the ammedments well .
> i like that stlye layering . BUT the craft blend is a little "tight" for me . i am likeing it 50/50 with coots sunshin#4 mix . to be really com plex but adding more pumice i get by the yard works outdoors IMO. not sure why i like more air exchange but i guess fugus gnats and root rot are always just a slip up away ....
> side note just so this is a fucking book ...
> i just top dressed my flowering plants with comfrey / crab meal touch of fish meal and DE . i am liking that mix for beg. flower stage . but i will pick up a bag of that for fruit set since i did like the result and supporting local .


Thank you for this information, very helpful. 

These plants are 2 weeks in flowering, 7 gal pots,ffof soil/ ancient forest 50/50 mix with 3 cup per pot of Coots mix/minerals. .


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

Sup chuck nation. Here what I got going for 2016 tell me what you guys think.
Animaniacs Pre 98 Bubba X animism, filthy animal daybreaker dumpster cut X animism, mr Kimble kimbo kush X WCP , Indiana white Indiana og X wcp, Larry's day off Larry og X daybreaker. WCP f2, Larry ogf2 animism f2, Indiana f2. Tell me if you think these will blend well or if you got one that sounds flame I will dust em.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sup chuck nation. Here what I got going for 2016 tell me what you guys think.
> Animaniacs Pre 98 Bubba X animism, filthy animal daybreaker dumpster cut X animism, mr Kimble kimbo kush X WCP , Indiana white Indiana og X wcp, Larry's day off Larry og X daybreaker. WCP f2, Larry ogf2 animism f2, Indiana f2. Tell me if you think these will blend well or if you got one that sounds flame I will dust em.


Larry's day off....lol

That sounds bad ass. .they all do,but that one..sounds like it's going to be a winner.

Then use a male Larry's day off,and hit the DB DC cut....and wow. (Larry's trash day)


Yup I'm high.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

I know a guy called white trash Larry. I could use my white cherry pie male. He would be all happy about a strain named after him.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 6, 2016)

Black cherry chem male. Clones are rooted he's safe an saved. Now time for him to dance with some ladies. 7days when harvest male chamber of 24k male in with CFD Candy Diesel, an 9lb hammer girls. That's when we load him in. Gonna do some F2 of Black Cherry Chem using the gorgeous purple pheno as mom. As well as Blueberry sativa, and Lake of fire.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 6, 2016)

Super stoked on this guy . Sexed few my A Dawg s (alien bubbaberry #1 x Crockett Dawg ) an found balls on this nice beautiful looking healthy mutant. Hard to see but is throwing 11 finger mutant leaf sets 9 is easy to see but 4 lil ones stacked kinda on each other . More new strains to make a keep digging for those diamond s.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sup chuck nation. Here what I got going for 2016 tell me what you guys think.
> Animaniacs Pre 98 Bubba X animism, filthy animal daybreaker dumpster cut X animism, mr Kimble kimbo kush X WCP , Indiana white Indiana og X wcp, Larry's day off Larry og X daybreaker. WCP f2, Larry ogf2 animism f2, Indiana f2. Tell me if you think these will blend well or if you got one that sounds flame I will dust em.


sounds good . mr kimball was my fav teacher growing up


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

100% germ on black dynamite f2
100% germ on yoga Flame
100% germ on cpb 1&2
100% germ on annihilator but 3 are pure mutation. .
100% germ on honeybee f2
70% germ on ???? (All blues)

(Non chuck)
100% germ on green ribbon bx
100% ge r m on stardawg x a11
40% germ on lucky charms
50% germ on yogi
100% germ on bb#2


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> 100% germ on black dynamite f2
> 100% germ on yoga Flame
> 100% germ on cpb 1&2
> 100% germ on annihilator but 3 are pure mutation. .
> ...


wow thats alot of stuff going !
3 pure mutation ? i got a couple ghost X lemon cookies that are total leaf mutants . i will get a pic up this afternoon 

.
most of my n. haze male crosses have needed a little slice from nail clippers to get out . so weird .
the fireballs lemon cookies are 100% exploeded out of seeds . picking the most vigrous 10 and axing the rest then looking for a male .


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> 100% germ on black dynamite f2
> 100% germ on yoga Flame
> 100% germ on cpb 1&2
> 100% germ on annihilator but 3 are pure mutation. .
> ...


I literally just added green ribbon to my wanted seeds list. Anytime a company uses a male to pollinate multiple other strains, I assume its a good idea to get that strain as a bx.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 7, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I literally just added green ribbon to my wanted seeds list. Anytime a company uses a male to pollinate multiple other strains, I assume its a good idea to get that strain as a bx.


the seeds i am most excited about are f2's as the allelles have a chance to "match up" or not as the case may be ...
popping a bunch of lemon cookie f'2s i made today ...got a book from library "Breed your own vegetable varieties" by DR carol Deppe it is pretty amazing . got me popping crazy seeds . i am f2ing my c-99X n haze...


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2016)

Annihilator 
2 mutation the other one I killed.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 8, 2016)

ghost og X lemon cookies mutant .... hope its growing out of it ...


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) stud, doing some open pollination on a fem for some F2's plus a very tasty Harlequin fem pheno (front-right) to see how they mix. Both are fruity, should generate some nice flavours. Looking to retain some of the CBD from the Harlequin with higher THC and production from the Blue Ripper.



Cheers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) stud, doing some open pollination on a fem for some F2's plus a very tasty Harlequin fem pheno (front-right) to see how they mix. Both are fruity, should generate some nice flavours. Looking to retain some of the CBD from the Harlequin with higher THC and production from the Blue Ripper.
> 
> View attachment 3604102
> 
> Cheers


Looking good bro


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking good bro


Cheers Doc, love this shit  See you have a lot of stuff going on, nice to see you've settled in a spot to do some magic!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

Joedank said:


> the seeds i am most excited about are f2's as the allelles have a chance to "match up" or not as the case may be ...
> popping a bunch of lemon cookie f'2s i made today ...got a book from library "Breed your own vegetable varieties" by DR carol Deppe it is pretty amazing . got me popping crazy seeds . i am f2ing my c-99X n haze...View attachment 3603352


Thats a fkn beauty @Joedank


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank
> 
> I know you used build a soil top dress,was it weak?
> View attachment 3601074
> Going to mix the craft blend with it..1/2 cup


I just made an order for their malibu mix before shipping was expensive for canada now its good to go those guys thinks about people before their money


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sup chuck nation. Here what I got going for 2016 tell me what you guys think.
> Animaniacs Pre 98 Bubba X animism, filthy animal daybreaker dumpster cut X animism, mr Kimble kimbo kush X WCP , Indiana white Indiana og X wcp, Larry's day off Larry og X daybreaker. WCP f2, Larry ogf2 animism f2, Indiana f2. Tell me if you think these will blend well or if you got one that sounds flame I will dust em.


Filthy animal and mr kimble sound really good


----------



## v.s one (Feb 9, 2016)

Filthy is the one I want to see also.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful. Chernobyl slymer x Crockett Dawg. An a pretty baby


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 11, 2016)

damn this thread is bananas !
working on rootin cuts. & then reversing a face off og to hit a few things.

for now... @st0wandgrow 

chucka chuck. sunshine daydream x sweet skunk 
created & pollenated by stOw


----------



## D_Urbmon (Feb 11, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> damn this thread is bananas !
> working on rootin cuts. & then reversing a face off og to hit a few things.
> 
> for now... @st0wandgrow
> ...


me jelly


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 11, 2016)

im hoping the neem cake & crab shell meal on fresh coco keep the nasties away.

other than that im excited too.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2016)

Cherry pie breath 1 & 2 & honeybees
 

Also,cold spell in my clone cab..Looks like cookies'n cream & banana puff & shish99 may not survive. ...thats why I love chucking...

Pollen flying:
Cookies'N cream x (CPK x GB )1&2
Shish99 x Honeybee
Banana puff x Honeybee


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Cherry pie breath 1 & 2 & honeybees
> View attachment 3606257
> 
> Also,cold spell in my clone cab..Looks like cookies'n cream & banana puff & shish99 may not survive. ...thats why I love chucking...
> ...


Hey Genuity I noticed you tested the Gage Green Mindscape previously. I dropped a couple in the dirt a month ago and 1 is female. Cant wait to see what she does.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Genuity I noticed you tested the Gage Green Mindscape previously. I dropped a couple in the dirt a month ago and 1 is female. Cant wait to see what she does.


The ones I had got big...with nice long colas. ..
The high was good,i like more knockout nugs...so I let them go.
Not weak smoke, just very thought provoking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Sounds like she would be great for edibles. I like the knockout stuff myself, but theres a use for thought provoking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Few days back I tossed down 10x Good Ideas so hoping to find some gems in those


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Cherry pie breath 1 & 2 & honeybees
> View attachment 3606257
> 
> Also,cold spell in my clone cab..Looks like cookies'n cream & banana puff & shish99 may not survive. ...thats why I love chucking...
> ...


sorry about the clone situation .  my shish 99 never made it either .. oh well on to bigger n better right ?
got the first honybee f2 halfway thru flower an she is a beast . effing double d's . gotta get a pic of her up . and a smoke report on the biod X 818 headband . fuck makes me feel like i am a headband all streatchy and pliable ..lol..
seeds seeds sseds
here is the list . pm me if you wanna get cracking too . monday is post day i hope...
fireballs X lemon cookies
gg4 x lemon cookies
ghost x lemon cookies
sour amnisia haze X lemon cookies
lemon cookies f2
franks gift X cannatonicdubking high cbd i hope
la con x nev haze
critical haze x nev haze
sour d X garlic breath

one love ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> sorry about the clone situation .  my shish 99 never made it either .. oh well on to bigger n better right ?
> got the first honybee f2 halfway thru flower an she is a beast . effing double d's . gotta get a pic of her up . and a smoke report on the biod X 818 headband . fuck makes me feel like i am a headband all streatchy and pliable ..lol..
> seeds seeds sseds
> here is the list . pm me if you wanna get cracking too . monday is post day i hope...
> ...


Awesome list @Joedank


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2016)

totally forgot to add
818headband X biod ) X lemon cookies - i expect massive nugs of fire from this  thanks @v.s one 
chucka chucka chooo chooo


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 11, 2016)

You guys make me want a bigger brighter space. Oh well I'll make due with what I have.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> You guys make me want a bigger brighter space. Oh well I'll make due with what I have.


here is what we all need 
but in winter cimates with the roll ups i got on my solar ghouse 
this is why i love summer


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> here is what we all need View attachment 3606294
> but in winter cimates with the roll ups i got on my solar ghouse View attachment 3606296
> this is why i love summer View attachment 3606295


That's what I'm talking about. I can only imagine


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> here is what we all need View attachment 3606294
> but in winter cimates with the roll ups i got on my solar ghouse View attachment 3606296
> this is why i love summer View attachment 3606295


Yea boy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> here is what we all need View attachment 3606294
> but in winter cimates with the roll ups i got on my solar ghouse View attachment 3606296
> this is why i love summer View attachment 3606295


Hell fuking yeah


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 11, 2016)

wow no city , no foot traffic by your front door, big ass ghouse, so nice !!!

uber jelly.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> wow no city , no foot traffic by your front door, big ass ghouse, so nice !!!
> 
> uber jelly.


when i moved in the big ass spread 40 acres away was not there ... they grow too . but old skewl as hell .... havest on the coldest day possable no matter the strain ... wife said it was kinda neat ...
lawd ...this is deep chunk by tom hill ... gonna start messin with her asap ...for next winter ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Joedank said:


> when i moved in the big ass spread 40 acres away was not there ... they grow too . but old skewl as hell .... havest on the coldest day possable no matter the strain ... wife said it was kinda neat ...
> lawd ...View attachment 3606366this is deep chunk by tom hill ... gonna start messin with her asap ...for next winter ...


I have some Deep Chunk IBL by Tom Hill which I picked up from Greenman Organics. Looks fkn awesome!!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 11, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> im hoping the neem cake & crab shell meal on fresh coco keep the nasties away.
> 
> other than that im excited too.


No till for the win



Joedank said:


> sorry about the clone situation .  my shish 99 never made it either .. oh well on to bigger n better right ?
> got the first honybee f2 halfway thru flower an she is a beast . effing double d's . gotta get a pic of her up . and a smoke report on the biod X 818 headband . fuck makes me feel like i am a headband all streatchy and pliable ..lol..
> seeds seeds sseds
> here is the list . pm me if you wanna get cracking too . monday is post day i hope...
> ...


Those nev haze cross shoul be fire!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> No till for the win
> 
> 
> 
> Those nev haze cross shoul be fire!!!


I have one of his Durban X haze cross in a 1200 watt vert grow that is nice as hell. Just flipped it at 3ft tall


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

This tray is all my crosses but the one honeybee#2


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2016)

Aswell as these three
 Fireballs @genuity


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 14, 2016)

Harvest of my Chernobyl slymer x Crockett Dawg seeds this morning. This is out of the first bud I broke down looks like be plenty of seeds to pop.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2016)

The cookies'n cream(cookie jar) that got hit with CPK x GB pollen
 
Love the way the male hints at what he can do....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> The cookies'n cream(cookie jar) that got hit with CPK x GB pollen
> View attachment 3610625
> Love the way the male hints at what he can do....


What is the GB?


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 17, 2016)

My Black Cherry Chem male being taken to breeding area to flower out with some girls. Blueberry sativa, Alphadawg, 9lb hammer, Lake of fire, and my Sweet n Sour Cookies.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> What is the GB?


OGKB x jo og


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3610635 My Black Cherry Chem male being taken to breeding area to flower out with some girls. Blueberry sativa, Alphadawg, 9lb hammer, Lake of fire, and my Sweet n Sour Cookies.


Fkn nice dude!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> The cookies'n cream(cookie jar) that got hit with CPK x GB pollen
> View attachment 3610625
> Love the way the male hints at what he can do....


What a beauty @genuity


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2016)

Cherry pie breath 
 
I think I'm going to use they design for some seed packs.....if I can find them for sale.
Maybe I'll just use this new printer, and a Lil photo shoping...


----------



## Joedank (Feb 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> The cookies'n cream(cookie jar) that got hit with CPK x GB pollen
> View attachment 3610625
> Love the way the male hints at what he can do....


yea buddy  that sounds awsome ....


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Cherry pie breath
> View attachment 3611055
> I think I'm going to use they design for some seed packs.....if I can find them for sale.
> Maybe I'll just use this new printer, and a Lil photo shoping...


Id be down for a pack homie?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Id be down for a pack homie?


Me too??


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 19, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Me too??


Me three


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 19, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Me three


well, four


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 20, 2016)

Blue Balz..6wks..startin show some frost


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2016)

Cookies'N cream x (1)CPK x GB ^^


Filling up fast..Cookies'N cream x (2)CPK x GB


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

bad news from my camp . pheno #2 of garlic breath X sour d is throwing sacks big time .... waaa waaa . huge kinda generic smelling buds ... coming down in the afternoon...

popping my own chucks like crazy :
12X franks gift X cannatonic 
22 ghost X lemoncooks 
22 f2 lemon cooks 
22 gg#4 X lemon cooks 
22 fireballz X lemon cooks (most vigour of all seeds so far ) 
sent out testers to the crew to .... gen yours are coming next week ...


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> bad news from my camp . pheno #2 of garlic breath X sour d is throwing sacks big time .... waaa waaa . huge kinda generic smelling buds ... coming down in the afternoon...
> 
> popping my own chucks like crazy :
> 12X franks gift X cannatonic
> ...


Damn homie!


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow just scanned through most of this thread and im in love nice work to all that have been contributing


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 22, 2016)

@genuity like to try playing with the cherry pie breath brother. Used to get beautiful cherry pie nugs few years back. Dude was lil douche an wouldn't share ,trade ,or sell a cut of it. My wife an I just loved it. Been looking at crosses of it fot a bit. Seen few like to try ,but either way to pricey for packs or if not ever in stock.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 22, 2016)

Blue Phoenix =Blueberry sativa x Phoenix Fire. Got down to 2 females out of the 10 seeds popped that look nice to give test run .killed males an weaker seedlings just wanna see a peak of what we got in there. Pics in my journal. Side note, Blueberry sativa never yields shit, however, the cannabinoid profile is a incredible one. Need to test it. No other strain ever does me like it. No heavy og notbing.it is the heady ,motivated, great body buzz, damn a rosin dab lasts me like 4 hrs. It still trips me out. More people should work with her but everyone I give her to has issues an the low yield. I feel this is the kinda buzz ol timers talk about it being better back in the day. More landrace strains need workrd. Take long flowering sativa s early for amazing concentrate s .sorry for running on.bless


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hell yea man!



Joedank said:


> bad news from my camp . pheno #2 of garlic breath X sour d is throwing sacks big time .... waaa waaa . huge kinda generic smelling buds ... coming down in the afternoon...
> 
> popping my own chucks like crazy :
> 12X franks gift X cannatonic
> ...


Mine I popped are coming along


----------



## v.s one (Feb 22, 2016)

Fak f2. The first pic is a OG pheno. It has twisted leaf mutation and is real finicky. Second is less maintence and has a better yield. I think I'm going with that one.


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 22, 2016)

I would like to know of any member here who has crossed ECSD with something successfully. That's what I'm interested in crossing.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> I would like to know of any member here who has crossed ECSD with something successfully. That's what I'm interested in crossing.


i am working with a sour cut . it is hard to find a good match . i got it crossed to some haze crosses an the gas smell get lost . crossed to fire og was pretty good but tiny yeilds . got one left running right now crossed to garlic breath that smells gassy and looks nice ... hope it dont throw sacks like the other one ...lol
to actually get a sour seed ..i think selfing it then using that pollen to bx back to the mom on the fem side .then wading thru the full blown herms to find the gem as the alleles have a better chance of matching up the way i want gas smell , large yeilds and huge resin...


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am working with a sour cut . it is hard to find a good match . i got it crossed to some haze crosses an the gas smell get lost . crossed to fire og was pretty good but tiny yeilds . got one left running right now crossed to garlic breath that smells gassy and looks nice ... hope it dont throw sacks like the other one ...lol
> to actually get a sour seed ..i think selfing it then using that pollen to bx back to the mom on the fem side .then wading thru the full blown herms to find the gem as the alleles have a better chance of matching up the way i want gas smell , large yeilds and huge resin...


Cool. Hope you find a good one. I goto go read that breeders bible meanwhile.

One of my SD's shot out about a hundred seeds. If they all turn fem then it was banana pollen right? I didn't see any naners on the SD. If there's males then it should be regular pollen. Hopefully some Warda reek'n OG slipped in there. Just about everything I hit with that comes out better. IDK I'm just stoked to have any SD in seed form.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3615110


Diggin the package design


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3615110


That's Old School like Buster Brown.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2016)

genstash honeybee f2 at 50some days ...purple tips yummy smellz .got 6 more of these vegging to see what other phenos to be found...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3615819 genstash honeybee f2 at 50some days ...purple tips yummy smellz .got 6 more of these vegging to see what other phenos to be found...


That looks more like my keeper than gens. Mine is just getting going in the flower room after a year with out it. Had to get it back from growers in MI that run it after the move to OR


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2016)

When I first popped them honeybee,I found one lime green,candy apple smells. No purple at all.
It was a few nice plants,I was just looking for some purple.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> When I first popped them honeybee,I found one lime green,candy apple smells. No purple at all.
> It was a few nice plants,I was just looking for some purple.


this one smells ALOT like the cherry pie next to it ... might be the same soils speaking BUT man it is a good smell ... like carmel apples and kushygaspussy. i am TM'ing that ...lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> When I first popped them honeybee,I found one lime green,candy apple smells. No purple at all.
> It was a few nice plants,I was just looking for some purple.


One I pulled taste like honey so it fits that's for sure


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 24, 2016)

Love me some kushygaspussy


----------



## torontomeds (Feb 24, 2016)

Moe Flo said:


> I would like to know of any member here who has crossed ECSD with something successfully. That's what I'm interested in crossing.


Got a few ECSD/SD and Chem crosses recently made, about to test the ECSD x Sweet Tooth I will check bak in a few if anything good comes out of it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

DESSERT BREATH about to embrace the world. ..


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3617944
> DESSERT BREATH about to embrace the world. ..


Is that the BB freebie ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3617944
> DESSERT BREATH about to embrace the world. ..


Looks nice @genuity . Lovely frost


----------



## Jimsmut (Feb 27, 2016)

I have been trying to work through the seed collection a few at a time. I almost always flower out the men and cross them to the moms I think might work, or try to create f2s. Had some randoms come up in the garden this year from the hash leavings, but was able to identify them as Romulan White Widow BX1s.

Momma:
 
She has an amazing lavender, grapefruit, she musk scent that translates to the taste and a strong clear, but heavy high. Does great outdoors with a mid September finish.

The male was a GDP that gave a more generic grapefruit smell and less potency. But, the back cross turned out pretty nice, with more of mamma's terps, and nicer potency...

  

Both phenos have more potency than f1, and ended up with larger trich heads. Smoke is like grapefruit and marshmallow, with the buds very, very resinous. There were also two males which i used to pollinate both, and accidentally added a few seeds to my attempt at Aruba outdoors, got a male and a female of these rolling, so I should get a glimpse of what the men might contribute...

Thinking of popping some Blues x Vortex I made when I pop some Prayer Tower indicas coming up soon.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> I have been trying to work through the seed collection a few at a time. I almost always flower out the men and cross them to the moms I think might work, or try to create f2s. Had some randoms come up in the garden this year from the hash leavings, but was able to identify them as Romulan White Widow BX1s.
> 
> Momma:
> View attachment 3618177 View attachment 3618178
> ...


I think "mama" is beautiful.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I think "mama" is beautiful.


30+ yrs on the romulan still can make killer crosses...


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2016)

I sure hope the lowers on the shish 99 that I just hit late,with CPK x GB pollen take hold.....

Shish 99 x CPK x GB = 99 Breaths 

Please make seeds for me....


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> I sure hope the lowers on the shish 99 that I just hit late,with CPK x GB pollen take hold.....
> 
> Shish 99 x CPK x GB = 99 Breaths
> 
> Please make seeds for me....


Sound like a winner for outdoor!! Hope your testor make some outdoor im sur they will be awesome


----------



## Joedank (Mar 3, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Sound like a winner for outdoor!! Hope your testor make some outdoor im sur they will be awesome


genstash honeybee f2 and his cut of fireballz will be outdoor this season
. few members of our club said to "focus on indicas for them "


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2016)

Joedank said:


> genstash honeybee f2 and his cut of fireballz will be outdoor this season
> . few members of our club said to "focus on indicas for them "


On it...I think these black dynamite f2 will put out that knock out bud for sure....

They get big from the chem genetics, but the nugs pack the punch of the (purple mr.nice)
I'm telling ya,power house...


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> On it...I think these black dynamite f2 will put out that knock out bud for sure....
> 
> They get big from the chem genetics, but the nugs pack the punch of the (purple mr.nice)
> I'm telling ya,power house...


The one I have going has nice fat indica like leaves. Thanks again Genstash!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 4, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> The one I have going has nice fat indica like leaves. Thanks again Genstash!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> On it...I think these black dynamite f2 will put out that knock out bud for sure....
> 
> They get big from the chem genetics, but the nugs pack the punch of the (purple mr.nice)
> I'm telling ya,power house...


ok well add those to the order good sir if possable . i will hook it uup for ya someday ...lol...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2016)

these are pollen chucks from about 4yrs ago, first 2 pics are reveg NL x romulan & UK cheese x mikado x blueberry, should be finished in appox 3-4wks, are approx 5'-6' high


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2016)

these chucks are from same era, white rhino x mikado x blueberry & NL x romulan, approx 5'-6' high, should be ready about same time  as the others...3-4 wks


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 5, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these chucks are from same era, white rhino x mikado x blueberry & NL x romulan, approx 5'-6' high, should be ready about same timeView attachment 3623874 View attachment 3623875 as the others...3-4 wks


Ahhh....a veritable sea of goodness.

Those all sound like nice crosses. Enjoy some for all of us.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2016)

@Joedank 
 
Getting the sour d ready for some hydro soupy di doopy..


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3623571


Yes,now vibes on a female Brickhouse. ..


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2016)

another view of the girls...should be enough to keep myself and the family off the streets for about 12mths (in that we wont have to buy it)


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2016)

.....


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> .....
> View attachment 3624208


Sweet man. Very nice.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 5, 2016)

Super cool packaging Gen!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> .....
> View attachment 3624208


Nice packaging!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 5, 2016)

Very cool Gen.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> .....
> View attachment 3624208


That's awesome mate


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 6, 2016)

good stuff. do want


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2016)

I just love running multiple strains...
 
MB x GB 
CPK x GB 
American Beauty 
& a fresh MD x GB


----------



## Joedank (Mar 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> I just love running multiple strains...
> View attachment 3626006
> MB x GB
> CPK x GB
> ...


very nice lookers ....
i love it too when folks buy what i dont smoke a go holy shit that was great ! an i say you may never see that again cuz the cuts did not take or some shit ..loll....
i see a sour d X cpkbreath in our future please .... it should be in 20 packs though with a disclaimer unstable but could not resist 
I know its not but that middle one looks like the blue dream cut i run...


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmm sour breath.

How did I not think of that.

This hells og is beast mode,smells like armpits. .pure funky


----------



## Joedank (Mar 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmmm sour breath.
> 
> How did I not think of that.
> 
> This hells og is beast mode,smells like armpits. .pure funky


i think "beer breath " would bee fitting .... just hit the cherry pie with ghost X lem cookies pollen ..."ghost faced cookies " lol...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 8, 2016)

Larry B


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's a tiny little nug from one of the mystery plants. . Random seeds that I forget to label or misplace go into a mystery bag.

not sure this really belongs in here but it's definitely from either stray pollen on a pollen chuck or rogue banana pollen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's a tiny little nug from one of the mystery plants. . Random seeds that I forget to label or misplace go into a mystery bag.
> 
> not sure this really belongs in here but it's definitely from either stray pollen on a pollen chuck or rogue banana pollen.
> 
> ...


So Iceyyyyy!!!! Yo have any idea what the genetics may be? Just wondering bro


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> So Iceyyyyy!!!! Yo have any idea what the genetics may be? Just wondering bro


I would guess it might be from a dynasty caramel candy kush but I can't remember ever finding a seed in that bud and never purposefully knocked it up so I really can't say. Wish I knew haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 8, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I would guess it might be from a dynasty caramel candy kush but I can't remember ever finding a seed in that bud and never purposefully knocked it up so I really can't say. Wish I knew haha


Did you keep clones of this one? Growing it out multiple times will give you a better idea of what's in it. I have some mystery beans I want to grow hope I get something like this outta my mystery beans


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Did you keep clones of this one? Growing it out multiple times will give you a better idea of what's in it. I have some mystery beans I want to grow hope I get something like this outta my mystery beans


Unfortunately I didn't clone anything that run. 

The reason I suspect it's CCK is because one of the phenos has a distinguishable coffee aroma and this plant has that same smell.

Grow out them beans man might have some hidden gems in there!


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

Some honeybee 
Some annihilator 
Some all blues
Some other stuff


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Some honeybee
> Some annihilator
> Some all blues
> Some other stuff
> View attachment 3628943


Whats in the all blues?


----------



## crypticgrower (Mar 11, 2016)

Hell yea looking good


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

this NL x romulan chuck exhibits 50% of plants have pink hairs, first pic is the plain pheno from same batch of beans


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

Beautiful pink pistils!


Hey I just finished growing out a bunch of NL x Romulan/Diesel that I chucked. I need to get some dried bud shots of that.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 11, 2016)

My A Dawg male (Alien Bubbaberry #1 x Crockett Dawg ) bout to pot up an flip for pollen collection run.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Beautiful pink pistils!
> 
> 
> Hey I just finished growing out a bunch of NL x Romulan/Diesel that I chucked. I need to get some dried bud shots of that.


sounds like a good combo, how does it smoke up? i gotta get some cured bud shots of these when they finish soon too, hoping the rain doesnt come and make the harvest premature


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Whats in the all blues?


Oragan blues aka absolute blues (Some type of blueberry) x Joseph og


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds like a good combo, how does it smoke up? i gotta get some cured bud shots of these when they finish soon too, hoping the rain doesnt come and make the harvest premature


Here's some snaps. It smokes or rather vapes(no smoke here) nicely. It's got some good potency but it's pretty bland in the terp department. Not much flavor or smell to be honest. Pretty good trich development though. Overall I'm pleased. Sure as heck beats any black market herb in my locale.

It was my first pollen chuck ever but in reality it's pretty average in comparison to some of the great herbs I been growing like Bodhi g13/hp crosses and other stuff.  I'm spoiled with great genetics.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Here's some snaps. It smokes or rather vapes(no smoke here) nicely. It's got some good potency but it's pretty bland in the terp department. Not much flavor or smell to be honest. Pretty good trich development though. Overall I'm pleased. Sure as heck beats any black market herb in my locale.
> 
> It was my first pollen chuck ever but in reality it's pretty average in comparison to some of the great herbs I been growing like Bodhi g13/hp crosses and other stuff.  I'm spoiled with great genetics.
> 
> ...


looks frosty as, nice, but yes when you got great genetics like the g13/hp etc and can do clones its reason to not be bothered with chucks, but my scene cant do the clones and i need a lot of beans cos of certain environmental conditions so its been pollen chucks for the last 10yrs, and in those yrs theres been a few crosses that have been very special, its a great feeling to hit the jackpot with a great resulting unique strain...and having thousands of beans from it, a substantial chuck coming soon & will post here in the next few wks


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2016)

Annihilator 1
 
Got to give her a mite spraying. ..very vigorous, nice branching. .

Honeybee 1
 
Looking like my first one..


----------



## greencropper (Mar 12, 2016)

first to mature as usual is the NL x romulan


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 15, 2016)

Some purple balls on A Dawg . Like father like son. Dad of this cross is a purple balled Crockett s Dawg.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 17, 2016)

irie cookie stompers, out of 5...2 died with heatwave, 2 definite males & 1 possible female, males shown in spite of 19hrs light @ approx 2ft, the best male will pollinate GDP, DGOG & others, possible female is shortest one


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

this UK cheese x mikado x blueberry chuck from about 5yrs ago is a classic, no ceiling to this herb no matter how often its smoked, sad these were the last beans from that batch, but great new genetics happening now make for a bright horizon


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2016)

these are all in for pollen chucks soon, aim in general is to use mainly the C99 & DGOG as studs for short flowering crosses, though GDP & cookie stomper males will be used too where suitable, so far only cookie stomper and bubba x tangie have shown sex(males), all are being flipped today from 19hrs light down to 12/12 which is outdoors light cycle here at the moment, plants range in size from 1'-3', 5 x DGOG, 3 x MK Ultra, 3 x C99, 2 x jackpot royale, 2 x raspberry kush, 3 x GDP, 1 x bubba x tangie(culled male, hoping this 1 is girl), 1 x AK spliffseeds, 2 x irie cookie stomper


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Landrace Malawi Gold X Haze
F1 included a good mix or the parental genetics.
Some more Haze...
 

Some more Malawi....


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Landrace Malawi Gold X Haze
> F1 included a good mix or the parental genetics.
> Some more Haze...
> View attachment 3635955
> ...


You made these? Always looking at something with Haze that's my true love. Which I could get some original Haze. Got some Ice River Genetics Haze to try


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You made these? Always looking at something with Haze that's my true love. Which I could get some original Haze. Got some Ice River Genetics Haze to try


I did sir... This is a real old school cross...the colas on these are massive... 10+ gram dried and I had them in soil in 1 gallon pots indoors.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You made these? Always looking at something with Haze that's my true love. Which I could get some original Haze. Got some Ice River Genetics Haze to try


If you can ever get your hands on a cut of the cough ( nl5xhaze) it would probably make your day. It has one of the sweetest smells and strongest highs that I've ran into for a haze.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

The haze father is of Neville descent and I screened a bunch to find the most Neville like haze I could to use in my breeding.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

If anybody wants some of these beans to put them in their garden and not just look at em let me know


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If anybody wants to put them in their garden and not just look at em let me know


How many weeks do they usually go?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

10-11 ish I chopped mine at 10 and I think I could have let it go awhile longer but there was a log jam in the tent and they had to go haha


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 10-11 ish I chopped mine at 10 and I think I could have let it go awhile longer but there was a log jam in the tent and they had to go haha


Haha the log jam is never a bad thing thou.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Haha the log jam is never a bad thing thou.


This is true haha but I prolly didn't let it reach its full potential by any means


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

Some pics of my blueberry pollen chucks that I have outdoors. 

Blue shark (blueberry x shark shock)
 
Blue shiva (blueberry x shiva skunk)
 
Blue widow (blueberry pheno)

Blue widow (shark shock photo)


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> This is true haha but I prolly didn't let it reach its full potential by any means


Right. Have your tried any trellising techniques or training to keep it low?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some pics of my blueberry pollen chucks that I have outdoors.
> 
> Blue shark (blueberry x shark shock)
> View attachment 3636341
> ...


i like dark frosty buds, like my women...lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i like dark frosty buds, like my women...lol


Ha ha LOL


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 20, 2016)

A Dawg #2 nice big leaves. Getting her stretch on.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Right. Have your tried any trellising techniques or training to keep it low?


I have some scrog nets that will absolutely be in place if I run em again. But I have so many other strains I need to get to with limited space no outdoor space for me  ....yet


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2016)

Dessert breath. ...
 
Cookies'N cream x CPK x GB


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 21, 2016)

BD X C99


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath. ...
> View attachment 3636585
> Cookies'N cream x CPK x GB


looking delicious i will take more dessert breath please


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

Crosses pollenated
Inside
Gg4 s1
Gg4 x Larry B
gg4 x Frank's gift
Srs og x gg4
Srs og x fireballs ( bobs purple cut)
Fireballs s1
Fireballs x cherry pie
cherry pie s1
Cherry pie x gg4
cherry pie x Frank's gift
cherry pie x Larry B
Larry B f2
Probably missing one or two

Outside
so i had some plants I was throwing out and damn if the Dog didn't like it changing light schedule or the sun tan they got. It promptly through balls and pollinated everything. Good news It is a stress induced reaction I have only had twice in years growing that cut. I had one reversed already for an s1 project (and just to stash some beans) that alowed me to finish what was started. In the end we had
2010 Dog kush s1
Gg4 x dog
cherry pie x dog
hells angles x dog
Chernobyl x dog
Frank's gift x dog
bsb/wh rh x dog
nibiru x dog
Sfv og x dog


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Crosses pollenated
> Inside
> Gg4 s1
> Gg4 x Larry B
> ...


All the s1 sound tasty


----------



## Joedank (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Crosses pollenated
> Inside
> Gg4 s1
> Gg4 x Larry B
> ...


wow bro thats a big list ! whats the cut with the trichs on the stems ?looks killer , most of my haze crosses do that ..
i thought my update that my ghost bx seed i threw in water without drying sprouted nicely ....
popped 22 sour am haze X lemon cookies and dog s1 , and durban X nev haze f2 . looking for a good haze high wit THCV for dabs in the AM...


----------



## Joedank (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath. ...
> View attachment 3636585
> Cookies'N cream x CPK x GB


sounds fun 
might need a good french toast male to add to the party --- dessert for brekkie
thanks for the heads up on the f toast . might have missed it ...oh and i got sour d X (ghostxlemcooks) coming down the pipeline .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Crosses pollenated
> Inside
> Gg4 s1
> Gg4 x Larry B
> ...


Killer crosses doc...


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

Honeybee bx male
 

He is going to be making his rounds in the boom,boom room.

All blues x Honeybee bx
Honeybee bx x Honeybee bx

Yoga flame f1 male
 

He will be used for more yoga flame..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

S1 beans of my keeper phenos of blueberry cheesecake and vanilla kush on the way


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wow bro thats a big list ! whats the cut with the trichs on the stems ?looks killer , most of my haze crosses do that ..
> i thought my update that my ghost bx seed i threw in water without drying sprouted nicely ....
> popped 22 sour am haze X lemon cookies and dog s1 , and durban X nev haze f2 . looking for a good haze high wit THCV for dabs in the AM...


Nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb ) 
It has the same mom as the bear creek kush ( bbh x mt val kush) you have and it is just as frosty


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

Man I wish I would have kept that cut of ?purp...super good smoke,and super frosty..

Yes joedank,that French toast sounds perfect. ..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man I wish I would have kept that cut of ?purp...super good smoke,and super frosty..
> 
> Yes joedank,that French toast sounds perfect. ..


Man so do you agree the ?p was most likly blue berry haze?


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man so do you agree the ?p was most likly blue berry haze?


Definitely had a creamy yogurt(blueberries)type smell and taste...super head high.

Going off of the few blue dream runs I did,and the one my buddy did...it is in that family imo. .


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Definitely had a creamy yogurt(blueberries)type smell and taste...super head high.
> 
> Going off of the few blue dream runs I did,and the one my buddy did...it is in that family imo. .


Right on. That is what i was told so what Ii have been going with. Glade to know you have run it and agree


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 25, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Crosses pollenated
> Inside
> Gg4 s1
> Gg4 x Larry B
> ...


You got Cherry Pie s1? Always heard she was sterile if you do those are worth a pretty penny


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You got Cherry Pie s1? Always heard she was sterile if you do those are worth a pretty penny


We will see, but they have been made from this cut. Should be ok


----------



## v.s one (Mar 25, 2016)

My FAK F2 female keeper. Half way to F3


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2016)

Annihilator 1&2 week + of 12/12
 
 

Doing good so far


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

Pollen collection day
 
 
Me looking at the females I'm about to hit.....


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Pollen collection day
> View attachment 3643591
> View attachment 3643592
> Me looking at the females I'm about to hit.....
> View attachment 3643593


Where do y'all get those little vials ?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2016)

How do you collect pollen gen?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

jigfresh said:


> How do you collect pollen gen?


I'm glad you asked cus I was gonna do the same. @genuity do you have a small cab or tent or some place you grow the males? Do you freeze pollen too???


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Where do y'all get those little vials ?


420 packageing..



jigfresh said:


> How do you collect pollen gen?


 
As they open up,I collect..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> 420 packageing..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643733
> As they open up,I collect..


Well duh...how simple is that . smh


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 28, 2016)

I was worried you were gonna say that


----------



## charface (Mar 28, 2016)

Working towards
Green crack male x banana kush.

Green banana.
Hoping to get a very high thc content with that banana scent.

It's just a waiting game for now


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well duh...how simple is that . smh


Hahahahaha....



jigfresh said:


> I was worried you were gonna say that


Yeah,if I was trying to seed a whole plant,I'd just shake the male plant in the seed room...
This way is just much more clean for me,plus I don't care to take the male full term,as I'm going to grow out the seeds anyway..collect enough pollen in them lil vials,and have backup.



akhiymjames said:


> I'm glad you asked cus I was gonna do the same. @genuity do you have a small cab or tent or some place you grow the males? Do you freeze pollen too???


Smaller seed tent..after pollen is collected, and dry..it get color coded. ..and in to the fridge 
 
Every now and then...I'll tap the pollen case,to shake up the pollen,to try and avoid clumps. ..


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

charface said:


> Working towards
> Green crack male x banana kush.
> 
> Green banana.
> ...


That's kinda unique .


----------



## charface (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's kinda unique .


Diddnt plan it it just became available so I said cool


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hahahahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet...what's the self life of pollen stored as such ?


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's sweet...what's the self life of pollen stored as such ?


I like to think 6 months,..
Lil honeybee peep show
 
Like no stretching on this one...


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow...I figured longer but then I wouldn't know..never done that....I just shake the bush and knock everything up...I didn't know a gram could hold that many seeds .


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2016)

Whole plant dusting....
 
So ready for some more honeybee in the rotation. ....

Hope these all blues turn out great,I'd really like to hit them with this honeybee..


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> So ready for some more honeybee in the rotation. ....


yes!!..


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 31, 2016)

I grow males in the bathroom upstairs by the window 9 months of the year and 3 months of the year I grow them outside. no need for a separate tent, if I want more pollen I might put a light over the plant and move the plant to a closet upstairs with no fan and no air movement, but usually just a little natural light is enough to produce pollen.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I grow males in the bathroom upstairs by the window 9 months of the year and 3 months of the year I grow them outside. no need for a separate tent, if I want more pollen I might put a light over the plant and move the plant to a closet upstairs with no fan and no air movement, but usually just a little natural light is enough to produce pollen.


I do something similar. I will start them in the same room as my flowering females, and move them upstairs before they start to open. This way they get a good start, and i have an idea of how they are structure wise. Once upstairs there is just a little natural light, so growth slows down, but its still enough to keep them going and collect pollen. Definitely risky starting them with the girls, you have to be on top of them checking frequently, but it works for me.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 31, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I do something similar. I will start them in the same room as my flowering females, and move them upstairs before they start to open. This way they get a good start, and i have an idea of how they are structure wise. Once upstairs there is just a little natural light, so growth slows down, but its still enough to keep them going and collect pollen. Definitely risky starting them with the girls, you have to be on top of them checking frequently, but it works for me.


thats what I do, should have mentioned, I have a set of weak lights in the flower room that I use to sex my plants, by the time I move the male upstairs it already has tiny balls, so only have to wait 10-20 days for pollen. Any female gets topped and goes back in the veg room.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Whole plant dusting....
> View attachment 3645926
> So ready for some more honeybee in the rotation. ....
> 
> Hope these all blues turn out great,I'd really like to hit them with this honeybee..


honeybee f2 prechop , tastes like blueberries and creme
how i collect ALOT of pollen 
   mrbrian ghost cookes


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> 420 packageing..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643733
> As they open up,I collect..


you must have the patience of a sniper...that looks like a real time taking task


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you must have the patience of a sniper...that looks like a real time taking task


Na,really like a 2-3 day thing..


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,really like a 2-3 day thing..


2-3 days holding that vial like that?...talk about zen!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

Depending on size and yield of the genetics and pheno them males can drops loads of pollen I'm sure gen collects plenty in a sitting. I know I did lol. I'm glad he spoke about the storage life of it too in the fridge always heard it was good for only a few weeks in fridge and have to freeze to get the 6 months at least


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Depending on size and yield of the genetics and pheno them males can drops loads of pollen I'm sure gen collects plenty in a sitting. I know I did lol. I'm glad he spoke about the storage life of it too in the fridge always heard it was good for only a few weeks in fridge and have to freeze to get the 6 months at least


That's it,collection of about 10 or so sacks,next day samething. ..until I feel I got enough.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> BD X C99
> 
> View attachment 3637602


Cinderella dominent like a motha fucker


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> That's it,collection of about 10 or so sacks,next day samething. ..until I feel I got enough.


How long do you let it dry? You dry in the lil vials?


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How long do you let it dry? You dry in the lil vials?


I let them sit open,in the fridge overnight, then close up..every once in awhile, I'll shake them up...


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> I let them sit open,in the fridge overnight, then close up..every once in awhile, I'll shake them up...


when do you dust up your girls gen? approx 3wks into bloom? ive found that if the girls are dusted up before the buds are a decent size with only a few pistils showing they will not reap such a large amount of beans than if they are left to flower for about 3wks - 4wks before being 'introduced'?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> honeybee f2 prechop , tastes like blueberries and cremeView attachment 3646694
> how i collect ALOT of pollen
> View attachment 3646691 View attachment 3646692 View attachment 3646693 mrbrian ghost cookes


ice on them there mountains no wonder the boys are happy inside lookin out that widow?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

Blueberry x shark shock
 
Blueberry x shiva skunk


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Blueberry x shark shock
> View attachment 3647708
> Blueberry x shiva skunk
> View attachment 3647709


nice pics bro, what camera do you use?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice pics bro


Cheers brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

Blueberry x Black widow #1
 

Blueberry x black widow #2


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice pics bro, what camera do you use?


First 2 are just with my Galaxy S4 and the second 2 are with a canon dslr


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> First 2 are just with my Galaxy S4 and the second 2 are with a canon dslr


gotta get something better than my canon SX700 HS, its a good allrounder but those really closeups its not the best


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> gotta get something better than my canon SX700 HS, its a good allrounder but those really closeups its not the best


Yeah there's some cheap but good cameras out there. Flowamasta used to use a Nikon I think that was about $200. His pics were awesome!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 2, 2016)

I also collect my pollen in mostly same way. I start males off side of main room,move them to upstairs bedroom an then flower only long enough to get good amount pollen. Some dump ton at once . I think I bout to break out the last of my purple balled Crockett Dawg pollen to hit some ladies.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 2, 2016)

Cher Pez (Chernobyl slymer x sourpez ) looking great love this girl.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Depending on size and yield of the genetics and pheno them males can drops loads of pollen I'm sure gen collects plenty in a sitting. I know I did lol. I'm glad he spoke about the storage life of it too in the fridge always heard it was good for only a few weeks in fridge and have to freeze to get the 6 months at least


It will last a long time in the fridge. I keep it in little mason jars(smallest ones I can find) with some desiccant packs. I also cut it with flour, first heat the flower up in the toaster oven to make sure it is dry and sterile. I think like 180 degrees or something around there. There was a thread on storing pollen somewhere. Anyway, I know i have het girls with 6 month old from the fridge, or close to it. Some is approaching a year now, so I'll have to see if it still works.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> It will last a long time in the fridge. I keep it in little mason jars(smallest ones I can find) with some desiccant packs. I also cut it with flour, first heat the flower up in the toaster oven to make sure it is dry and sterile. I think like 180 degrees or something around there. There was a thread on storing pollen somewhere. Anyway, I know i have het girls with 6 month old from the fridge, or close to it. Some is approaching a year now, so I'll have to see if it still works.


Right on bro thanks for the info. Let me know when you try that year old pollen to see if it's viable. Does condensation build up on those lil mason jars? I have a ton of these lil plastic clear containers from Jo Ann's with screw on tops.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm bout to try some 9 month old pollen I store in freezer after dry with desiccant in small glass containers wuth bought enough for one use in each so don't have to be constantly thawed out an refrozen as to make unviable.


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

Southern Exposure pheno #2


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 2, 2016)

HSO Blue Dream X Tangerine Power


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2016)

Blackdynamite f2
 

Been waiting on this pollen chuck for a long time...
 
Bio Grapes projects 

Seeds:
Grapestomper Og
Sun maiden
D cure
Prolific kush
Bio diesel f2

Seeds in cups today.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Blackdynamite f2
> View attachment 3648685
> 
> Been waiting on this pollen chuck for a long time...
> ...


You got Bio Diesel f2s? Awww man I will def be watching


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 3, 2016)

Some cured buds off the BD x C99


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 3, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> Some cured buds off the BD x C99
> 
> View attachment 3649032


Looks like a nice long cure. I can see the golden color to it.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looks like a nice long cure. I can see the golden color to it.


Yea, 8 week cure. I also let it go a little longer because the first cut I took of it at 9 weeks is really racey, letting this one go to 11 weeks helped it mellow out a little bit. The plant taken at 9 weeks didn't get as golden.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 3, 2016)

These are from the plant taken at 9 weeks, makes me think that amber trichs are more to blame for the golden hue.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Right on bro thanks for the info. Let me know when you try that year old pollen to see if it's viable. Does condensation build up on those lil mason jars? I have a ton of these lil plastic clear containers from Jo Ann's with screw on tops.


I put these little desiccant packets in the jars with the pollen. they absorb any moisture and keep it dry. I try to be quick when i do my thing, so the jar stays cold and goes right back in the fridge. My bitches never knew what hit them.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally I can start contributing to this thread. I have five males, 2x Sour Smurf, Raspberry cough, Bubblegum, and a Jamaican Pearl. I've got a mother chocolope that I cloned and I'll be running them to see how they do. Great info here on storage of pollen. I'll need atleast 3 months to run the first clones and then another two before I will pollinate the second group. I look forward to learning and hopefoully sharing some nice crosses of my own.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 3, 2016)

danky supreme said:


> Southern Exposure pheno #2
> 
> View attachment 3648042
> View attachment 3648043


Nice work!! what are the parents? very frosty...

I am stoked I got seeds in the mail Friday, all of them cracked within 36 hours, gonna see if I can find a male that might improve some of my house strains.

only have 1-3 beans of each strain

Sensi - Hash plant
Mr.Nice - SSH
Bodhi - Dragon Fruit
Bodhi - Skylotus
Loud - Ganja Farmer

Those seeds will come in the mail in the next couple weeks

Archive Headband x Memory Loss
Archive Stink Bomb
SickMeds Chupacabra - looking forward to the high THCV content on that one
Sin City PowerNap
Archive Memory Loss
Mosca Blu Fin
Devils Harvest Strawberry Sour Diesel

Which of those strains are more likely to produce the best males? I generally chose one of the last male to show sex but in this case I might only have one male to chose from per strain. Out of the first 5 strains I will only chose 1 male and out of the second batch I will grow them outside so I can use as many as I want... I am almost more stoked about finding the right male to cross with some of my house strains than to actually get females with the seeds lol.

a bit of a seed bank review: I have been ordering from Single Marijuana Seeds Canada for years, and for some reason the beans never made it on my first order this year and they resent the beans, it took almost 2 weeks to get here but they were going to resend them one more time with a tracking number had I not gotten them... so fear not, they will get you the beans you paid for. Also every single seed has always grown true to description. Generally I get the beans in a timely manner too...


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 3, 2016)

a post I just found through google search regarding thcv

''What some people may not know is that THCV is responsible for a soaring, ripped, high energy, focused high. Typically African landrace varieties are higher in THCV. By high I mean 2%. You wont find much higher than that. For sativa lovers that like this type of high, then I would say here is a quick rule.

Check the analytics. If its high in THCV great start! Your almost on your way to a soaring, up, heady, energizing high. Now you need to check the terpene profile.

Avoid these terpenes because they often contribute to a stoney type high or they alter the way THC affects you in a stoney way
- myrcene
- linalool
- borneol
- terpinolene

Those will cover the most common terpenes.

Now if the following terpenes are in your bud, they will enhance the affects of THCV and contribute to your energizing high.

- limonene
- pinene
- caryophyllene

Here are some strains that have in the past tested high in THCV. This wont mean that if you buy these strains they are high in THCV, every plant is different. But its a good starting point.

*Strain--------Breeder---------% of THCV*
Chernobyl ----TGA Subcool 2.13
Chupacabra ----SickMeds Seeds 2.00
Blue City Diesel---- Jordan of the Islands 2.00
Blue Rhino ----Positronics 1.50
Blue Hawaiian ----Jordan of the Islands 1.13
Qleaner ----TGA Subcool 1.00
Camelot Kush ----Dutchgrown Seeds 1.00
Sour Cheese---- Devils Harvest 1.00
Killing Fields F2 ----Sannies Seeds 1.00
William's Wonder ----SickMeds Seeds 1.00
Pandora's Box ----TGA Subcool 1.00
White Fire OG ----Raskal 1.00
Corleone Kush---- Cali Connection 1.00
Eldorado ----Sativa Seedbank 1.00
Stargazer ----Delta 9 Labs 1.00
Bizarre ----SickMeds Seeds 1.00
Plush Berry ----TGA Subcool 1.00
Afgooey Clone Only 0.93
Green Crack ----SickMeds Seeds 0.90
Double Dutch ----Magus Genetics 0.88
The Third Dimension ----TGA Subcool 0.83
Strawberry Diesel ----Reservoir Seeds 0.83
Green Crack Clone Only 0.75

#1weedseeker, Nov 5, 2015''

some of my house strains have blue city diesel both male and female for parents, ill make sure to hit some of those with some chupacabra, the only strain I ordered more than 3 beans


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 3, 2016)

My *Bloodhounds*
Timewreck (Blood Queen cut) x Cerberus
 
*Bloodhound #1*
 
*Bloodhound #2*
 
*Bloodhound #3*


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 4, 2016)

brother @genuity you should be proud bro both the honeybee and the purple diesel are sum dankass strains im smokeing the pd right now and wow is she tasty ill get sum pics up for you soon thank you brother great plants


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> brother @genuity you should be proud bro both the honeybee and the purple diesel are sum dankass strains im smokeing the pd right now and wow is she tasty ill get sum pics up for you soon thank you brother great plants


Nice...

Things are starting to looking good in my veg room,so I'm eating ready to get some worm genetics in my room...


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> My *Bloodhounds*
> Timewreck (Blood Queen cut) x Cerberus
> View attachment 3649320
> *Bloodhound #1*
> ...


live those thick ass pistils. nice bushy frames too.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 4, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> live those thick ass pistils. nice bushy frames too.


Thank you, sir. The nice frames come from dad's side of the family and his fine structure was a big reason for me choosing him to breed with in the first place.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> a post I just found through google search regarding thcv
> 
> ''What some people may not know is that THCV is responsible for a soaring, ripped, high energy, focused high. Typically African landrace varieties are higher in THCV. By high I mean 2%. You wont find much higher than that. For sativa lovers that like this type of high, then I would say here is a quick rule.
> 
> ...


i love durban poison for thr soaring high . crossed to nev haze its a stunner . 
here is a few notes from steep hill labs :

Originally THCV was most commonly isolated in landrace sativas from the southern and central African continent. Until recently, THCV was only available in small concentrations in sativa strains like Durban Poison, which on average yield upwards of 0.5% THCV in a THC dominant plant. Such plants have a THC:THCV ratio of 20:1 or greater.

Several years ago, a strain named Pineapple Purps (archived test shown below) was created with a ratio of 3:1, and yielding 12% THC and 4% THCV. In the last year, a new strain, Doug’s Varin was created, with a ratio of 6:7 THC:THCV. This is the first strain we have evaluated that has more THCV than THC. All the high THCV plant strains we have observed are of the classic tall, lanky, narrow leaved sativa appearing variety.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice...
> 
> Things are starting to looking good in my veg room,so I'm eating ready to get some worm genetics in my room...


whats the purple diesel??


----------



## Joedank (Apr 4, 2016)

@v.s one i just puffed that bio d x 818 headband . boom ! that shit is GREAT . just cut down a run from cutting an man the lemongrass treps are awsome . big yeild kinda tough to trim but amazing rosin and kief . the rosin shatters like cray cray and is handelable at room temp with leads me to belive these seeds will be great for my buddies that make extracts .


----------



## danky supreme (Apr 4, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Nice work!! what are the parents? very frosty...
> 
> I am stoked I got seeds in the mail Friday, all of them cracked within 36 hours, gonna see if I can find a male that might improve some of my house strains.
> 
> ...


Tangerine Power X Heaven Mountain


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 4, 2016)

ssdd x sweet skunk. chuck by stOw. think this is female. gonna up-pot tmrrw.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2016)

Joedank said:


> whats the purple diesel??


NY purple diesel x candy drop. .


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> NY purple diesel x candy drop. .


That cross sounds pretty tasty, genuity.

I'm just starting my first attempt at making feminized seeds and my main goal is to create a Purple Diesel that lives up to my standards. Reversing a cut of DHN's Headband, then hitting my Grape Ape, and GDP, with said pollen (I'm making some S1's in the process too). Between the Grape Ape, and GDP beans, I should find what I'm looking for.

If all goes well, next round, I'm reversing some Sherbet


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> That cross sounds pretty tasty, genuity.
> 
> I'm just starting my first attempt at making feminized seeds and my main goal is to create a Purple Diesel that lives up to my standards. Reversing a cut of DHN's Headband, then hitting my Grape Ape, and GDP, with said pollen (I'm making some S1's in the process too). Between the Grape Ape, and GDP beans, I should find what I'm looking for.
> 
> If all goes well, next round, I'm reversing some Sherbet


Damn....wish I had a "hand up" emoji...all of the fems sounds good.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

Lucky charms, smelling really good. ..can not wait till the end..
 
If they finish like I'm thinking. .the keeper will get some pollen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

Annihilator #1
 
Big & badass....loud hashy/BO funk..old coffee cup.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms, smelling really good. ..can not wait till the end..
> View attachment 3650349
> If they finish like I'm thinking. .the keeper will get some pollen.


Our LC on our farm tested around 20-22% ithink


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

Man who's got these Bio Diesel f2s? I feel left out fareal lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man who's got these Bio Diesel f2s? I feel left out fareal lol


Got them over at bean bid...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Got them over at bean bid...


They long gone from there lol. They don't even have anything listed at all over there right now lol


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They long gone from there lol. They don't even have anything listed at all over there right now lol


Yeah,they are working on trying to get the stock up...I'm definitely trying to get my stuff in they shop.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah,they are working on trying to get the stock up...I'm definitely trying to get my stuff in they shop.


About damn time lol. Been begging you forever lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yeah,they are working on trying to get the stock up...I'm definitely trying to get my stuff in they shop.


they are only doing tested gear right??


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2016)

Yeah,tested only...

Hope that place takes off,it makes it easier to get the seed to the people. .


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> About damn time lol. Been begging you forever lol


Lol right i need them breath..


----------



## greencropper (Apr 6, 2016)

AS IT HAPPENED...cookie stomper male has just been placed in the middle of these girls who are approx 3wks into flower, girls are raspberry kush, jackpot royale, C99, GDP, DGOG, AK, sour diesel x chemdog x romulan & MK Ultra which is growing very tall like a real sativa, there are 2 other groups exactly the same as this spread a few miles apart in the surrounding bushland with C99 & DGOG males respectively doing their duty


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2016)

Well looks like my late dusting of shish99 gave me 6 healthy seeds

Shish99 x (CPK x GB)= 99 Breaths 

Fast finishing, berry smelling cookie nugs...mmmmmm


----------



## Jimsmut (Apr 7, 2016)

While I was disappointed that the last tiger's milk seed was male, I was at least able to use it to pollinate a few buds of my first run of GG#4. Not a total loss


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2016)

Jimsmut said:


> While I was disappointed that the last tiger's milk seed was male, I was at least able to use it to pollinate a few buds of my first run of GG#4. Not a total loss


Mmmmm..he should make the stems much stroger,with added coffe/toffee taste....mmmmm

In my mind anyway.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Well looks like my late dusting of shish99 gave me 6 healthy seeds
> 
> Shish99 x (CPK x GB)= 99 Breaths
> 
> Fast finishing, berry smelling cookie nugs...mmmmmm


how late was the dusting gen?


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> how late was the dusting gen?


Had to be week 6-7 on the lowers....


----------



## greencropper (Apr 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Had to be week 6-7 on the lowers....


wow thats late for sure, lucky to get any beans, good to know what limits can be used when trying to breed


----------



## hyroot (Apr 11, 2016)

Ok I have a few males of a diamonds and dust from gage green . Which is a mix of strains. From their open pollination run in 2013. I was gifted these from them at chalice last year

Given they could be any of like 20 strains crossed with their landrace / heirloom males.


My point is if I don't know the exact genetics, Is there any point in keeping them around?


I'm already working with a kona sunset male, afghani male, durango og male and a mendo breath male. That I'm going with first. . That's over the next 2 years probably too. Just for f1's and then f2's of the first 2.

I keep the big poppa plants around like mother plants . So they'd take up space too. I haven't seen anything bad come from ggg. Some strains not my flavor but they're still dank.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Ok I have a few males of a diamonds and dust from gage green . Which is a mix of strains. From their open pollination run in 2013. I was gifted these from them at chalice last year
> 
> Given they could be any of like 20 strains crossed with their landrace / heirloom males.
> 
> ...


Depends on how promising the males look imo.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Ok I have a few males of a diamonds and dust from gage green . Which is a mix of strains. From their open pollination run in 2013. I was gifted these from them at chalice last year
> 
> Given they could be any of like 20 strains crossed with their landrace / heirloom males.
> 
> ...


from my experience , yes some worth to be keeper , find 2 keeper in 15 seed , one was reeking of pure mango sweetness (didn't keep clone sadly) and the other is a lavender pheno not too potent like a peyote purple but really aromatic and floral taste , the smell is kind of too strong like a when you open a floral bottle of mr net!!! the taste is floral to the max but after a good month cure she taste less floral and more spicy and become really pleasant to smoke 

personnaly i've grown a lot of mix pack because i like pheno hunting, i always have some nice surprise even some male it was hard for me culled them


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 11, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Ok I have a few males of a diamonds and dust from gage green . Which is a mix of strains. From their open pollination run in 2013. I was gifted these from them at chalice last year
> 
> Given they could be any of like 20 strains crossed with their landrace / heirloom males.
> 
> ...


If its good, its good. I have some seeds I grew recently that are (pennywise X Senora ampero) X ( spacebomb X haoma) and I thought for sure I was going to get all over the place phenos and was hoping to find a spacebomb pheno, granted both senora ampero and pennywise have Jack the Ripper in them so that might have helped stabilize the line but and what I got out of many females is almost all plants smelling sorta like haoma but not as fruity, big disappointment to say the least but likely all of them were fairly high in CBD, people seem to enjoy, almost too stoney for me...


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2016)

My regular growing honeybee...nice pink buds,nice frost,nice creamy berries on a summer day,type smells..
 
Her swelling is starting..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> My regular growing honeybee...nice pink buds,nice frost,nice creamy berries on a summer day,type smells..
> View attachment 3655507
> Her swelling is starting..


Look at her stack!!! Those gonna be some nice colas is this pink pheno as good or better than the purple one you posted?


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Look at her stack!!! Those gonna be some nice colas is this pink pheno as good or better than the purple one you posted?


Right now,I like the more pink pheno.

The short oNE is good,but I'm gonna run her unseeded..they smell so much more different when seeded to me.
I'm hopeful the male will add more size,and control that overwhelming purple,the kind of purple that stains the hands..


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Apr 12, 2016)

Sins og x Docs og. I just transplanted 4 of these from cups to 3 gals. This one looks the best so far and reeks of kush already.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh my serious money shot . 24k male dropped major pollen had to wash my dreads an change my clothes. Fucking pollen fog up in there. You prolly get it on you just looking at the picture. He reeks too. Dumped on 9lb hammer #3, Alphadawg, an Pre 98 Bubba kush.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 3655985 View attachment 3655986 Oh my serious money shot . 24k male dropped major pollen had to wash my dreads an change my clothes. Fucking pollen fog up in there. You prolly get it on you just looking at the picture. He reeks too. Dumped on 9lb hammer #3, Alphadawg, an Pre 98 Bubba kush.


Was that a Karma 24k @Cornfed Dread ? I have a few females of her going now


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Was that a Karma 24k @Cornfed Dread ? I have a few females of her going now


It's 24k from Crockett family farms. Kosher kush x Tangie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> It's 24k from Crockett family farms. Kosher kush x Tangie


Ok cool. He was dumping away eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

These are 24k x White OG V2


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ok cool. He was dumping away eh


Yes alot. An the stank is heavy. Just reeks like dank


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 13, 2016)

Black cherry chem starting to dump his pollen love.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 14, 2016)

@genuity , hey man have you ever seen a male that had plenty of pollen & could not give babies? ive got a DGOG male out in isolation with 5 beauties around him, he's throwing pollen but the girls are not buying, all different girls, its been nearly 3wks with the girls & alls i see are pristine virgin pistils???


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> @genuity , hey man have you ever seen a male that had plenty of pollen & could not give babies? ive got a DGOG male out in isolation with 5 beauties around him, he's throwing pollen but the girls are not buying, all different girls, its been nearly 3wks with the girls & alls i see are pristine virgin pistils???


Have not ran into that yet...shooting blanks


----------



## greencropper (Apr 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Have not ran into that yet...shooting blanks


honestly...its a first for me too?


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2016)

100% germ on 

@the holy house of cannabis 
(Clone)Chem 91 skunk Va X (bodhis)chem 91 skunk Va x RKS 

Super happy.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> 100% germ on
> 
> @the holy house of cannabis
> (Clone)Chem 91 skunk Va X (bodhis)chem 91 skunk Va x RKS
> ...


Man I forgot Bodhi crossed the Chem 91 x RKS. Wasn't too many packs of that released. I hope he visits the RKS line he has again.

Man I jelly I'd like some of these myself. But your bro down for some f2s


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I forgot Bodhi crossed the Chem 91 x RKS. Wasn't too many packs of that released. I hope he visits the RKS line he has again.
> 
> Man I jelly I'd like some of these myself. But your bro down for some f2s


He's got the real RKS ? Damn I thought it was extinct .


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He's got the real RKS ? Damn I thought it was extinct .


Great question.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2016)

Blackdynamite f2
 
 
These are some very loud ladies, deep dark hashy,chem funk kick...smells like they are going to be some chest pounding smoke.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> He's got the real RKS ? Damn I thought it was extinct .





Cornfed Dread said:


> Great question.


He has a RKS line got it from a private person he knows. I would like to think its the real deal but who knows really. He made some other crosses with it too very limited tho. We all need to try and convince him to release more crosses with it. Pretty sure the person he got the line from doesn't want him selling it pure so I'll take them crossed to something flame


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 16, 2016)

My favorite of this rounds Bloodhounds, aka #3, piling up the resin nicely.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2016)

Man I wish dankhouse was still around...

Only 1 of my alien fire popped up.....sure hope it's a female

I'd sure grab another pack.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Apr 17, 2016)

CFDC Sweet n sour cookies #2. My keeper. Be popping another round of seeds. I be digging for better /different pheno s. This one lil Louis leaning. Really enjoying her .


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

@BDOGKush , I just started going through this thread a little since I am planning on doing a little chucking myself later this year. But I noticed you have some pics up of "BD x C99", am I right in assuming that is Blue Dream? I am sorry I only went a few pages back looking for more pics/info but am curious if it is because this is one of the first crosses I plan to make myself. It just seems like a perfect cross for me. I will probably use Bodhi's Dream Lotus, and Female Seeds C99. It might be a pheno hunt but I think there could be some amazing offspring. Should add lots of support/structure to the C99, be fairly sativa dominant, very very fruity, and fairly quick flowering time with a decent yield and potency. Not sure how well it will actually cross so that is why I am so interested in yours. 

Any info you have would be welcoming, and I am especially curious what C99 and Blue Dream you used in this cross along with your thoughts on how they turned out. If BD doesn't mean Blue Dream, my apologies. Still a nice looking cross and I love anything C99.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 17, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> @BDOGKush , I just started going through this thread a little since I am planning on doing a little chucking myself later this year. But I noticed you have some pics up of "BD x C99", am I right in assuming that is Blue Dream? I am sorry I only went a few pages back looking for more pics/info but am curious if it is because this is one of the first crosses I plan to make myself. It just seems like a perfect cross for me. I will probably use Bodhi's Dream Lotus, and Female Seeds C99. It might be a pheno hunt but I think there could be some amazing offspring. Should add lots of support/structure to the C99, be fairly sativa dominant, very very fruity, and fairly quick flowering time with a decent yield and potency. Not sure how well it will actually cross so that is why I am so interested in yours.
> 
> Any info you have would be welcoming, and I am especially curious what C99 and Blue Dream you used in this cross along with your thoughts on how they turned out. If BD doesn't mean Blue Dream, my apologies. Still a nice looking cross and I love anything C99.


Yea that's Blue Dream X C99, I should have typed it out. It was an accidental cross due to a blue dream clone popping male flowers and pollinating a Female Seeds C99. It came out extremely C99 dominant, the main thing I noticed the Blue Dream added was to the yield. The flavor is like a sweet citrus haze, no blueberry to speak of though. The high is definetly for Sativa lovers, at 9 weeks it's very clear and gets my heart racing pretty hard, I could see less experienced smokers getting some paronia from it. Let go longer it has a spacey high which I find more relaxing. 

I think they crossed fairly well, I expected it to be fruitier but the blue dream just didn't show up in the flavor. It's pretty much just a better yielding C99. Bodhi's strains always bring the terps and frost so I think you'd have a very nice sativa dominant hybrid if you crossed a dream lotus male with Female Seeds C99 which is very consistent and stable.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 17, 2016)

That is what I am thinking as well, and I believe when it comes to breeding the more inbred the line is the more dominant it is when it is crossed with something else? I could be wrong on that, but if I am not it would make sense why it is C99 dominant considering the FMS C99 is probably like F5-F6 and has very little variation. You say Blue Dream clone, do you know if it is the Santa Cruz cut that is heavily sativa leaning? I think there are like 3-4 main Blue Dream clones out there everyone is using and Bodhi even used 2 different ones in his cross of Dream Lotus. But I have a feeling I will like the Santa Cruz phenos the best since most people do. 

Also did you only grow one of them out? If so, that could be another reason why it is heavily c99 dominant. May pop another and find it is very Blue Dream dominant. I am sure there has got to be a few different phenos in there. And last question, did it add structure/support to C99? When I grew C99 out it was always so floppy it would need support every time. But all the Blue Dreams I have grown/seen are very sturdy. Thanks for the info and details my friend, much appreciated.


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 18, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> That is what I am thinking as well, and I believe when it comes to breeding the more inbred the line is the more dominant it is when it is crossed with something else? I could be wrong on that, but if I am not it would make sense why it is C99 dominant considering the FMS C99 is probably like F5-F6 and has very little variation. You say Blue Dream clone, do you know if it is the Santa Cruz cut that is heavily sativa leaning? I think there are like 3-4 main Blue Dream clones out there everyone is using and Bodhi even used 2 different ones in his cross of Dream Lotus. But I have a feeling I will like the Santa Cruz phenos the best since most people do.
> 
> Also did you only grow one of them out? If so, that could be another reason why it is heavily c99 dominant. May pop another and find it is very Blue Dream dominant. I am sure there has got to be a few different phenos in there. And last question, did it add structure/support to C99? When I grew C99 out it was always so floppy it would need support every time. But all the Blue Dreams I have grown/seen are very sturdy. Thanks for the info and details my friend, much appreciated.


Yea I could see that being a reason it came out so C99 dominant. All I know about the Blue Dream cut is that the guy I got it from says he picked it up at Harbourside in Oakland who I've heard some people claim they sell random phenos. I've grown it out twice now and have definitely smoked better examples of BD. I think the Dream Lotus would give you better results coming from a known legit cut.

I only got 5 viable seeds out of the cross, planted 3 and got 3 females, 2 Hermed around 5-6 weeks (not surprising since the BD hermied at 7 weeks both times I ran it), the one I took the picture of is the only one that didn't hermi. All three leaned towards C99 as far as I could tell.

The C99 mother required minor staking, mainly just the primary branches needed support. The Blue Dream was very sturdy and I've never had to support it, the offspring came out with the same sturdy, branchy structure. I was suprised I got seeds at all, the blue dream likes to hermi on me but it doesn't self, I thought the pollen was sterile.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 18, 2016)

cant wait to get in this thread. so many fat x's & pics. got my face off & gdp going in for reversal. have another face off ready now but my supersoil (coco) was a little hot. these are just back ups but gonna come in handy. gonna try the cross both ways. gdp x face off og #95 . face off og #95 x gdp . should be some fun to make some fems. bought a pre-made collidal spray. but i dont care.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks again BDOG, I doubt the Blue Dream was the Santa Cruz cut then.. I don't think a lot of peoples BD is Santa Cruz cut. It looks way more Sativa then most pictures of Blue Dream I have seen. To make the C99 x BD cross it might be best to at least take the Dream Lotus to F2 or F3 that way they are both IBLs. Either way a C99 dominant plant with a better more suportive structure and better yields sounds like a huge winner to me. But I'd love to find some that are mixes of the two, and some that are Blue Dream leaners. All 3 of those spectrum's would be some killer plants I think. 

I would like to make my own colloidal silver machine.. don't look like it would cost too much just mostly the price of the silver itself. But it should last forever and be able to make gallons of the stuff. I figure I will end up making more fem seeds then regular seeds when I get into making some crosses.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 18, 2016)

Crossing prized female phenos is big in the game now. So many keepers found from hermie mistake hey may as well take a stable pheno reverse it and hit other keepers and elites. Fems are great even tho there is a lot of flack on them. When bred with the right parents it can produce anything just as good from regs or better but just no males of the cross is all. Hammerhead does a lot of fem crosses and I see nothing but stellar results. Would love to try his crosses


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2016)

these La Plata DGOG pregnant with Irie cookie stomper pollen are looking promising


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful plant there. She looks very lime green and frosty. 

James, you are right that a LOT of the clone only elites come from herm pollen. So I also believe that Fem seeds are every bit as good as the Regs. Not sure how they'd do if you kept using fem only for many generations.. I don't know that this has ever been done. I know I could be wrong, and this isn't fact or anything. It just seems that the people that won't run fem beans at all are very close minded and don't really offer a good reason as to why regs are better. I understand for many people it isn't a big deal to pop out tons of seeds but in my area the less numbers the better so that is why I have always ran fems. If Bodhi had fems, you better believe I woulda been growing Goji OG years ago. I just could never sacrifice the space for males, but now I am glad I finally started to. Also makes you wonder why so many of the elites come from hermi plants... there are SO many clone elites hit to one another out there that weren't herms but usually the best ones are always from herms.. so I wonder if somehow/someway herms are more potent? Not sure if this has ever been put to the test by anyone. I know in general some of the strongest weed on the planet are Chems, and OG's which are both very well known to throw some pollen.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 19, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Beautiful plant there. She looks very lime green and frosty.
> 
> James, you are right that a LOT of the clone only elites come from herm pollen. So I also believe that Fem seeds are every bit as good as the Regs. Not sure how they'd do if you kept using fem only for many generations.. I don't know that this has ever been done. I know I could be wrong, and this isn't fact or anything. It just seems that the people that won't run fem beans at all are very close minded and don't really offer a good reason as to why regs are better. I understand for many people it isn't a big deal to pop out tons of seeds but in my area the less numbers the better so that is why I have always ran fems. If Bodhi had fems, you better believe I woulda been growing Goji OG years ago. I just could never sacrifice the space for males, but now I am glad I finally started to. Also makes you wonder why so many of the elites come from hermi plants... there are SO many clone elites hit to one another out there that weren't herms but usually the best ones are always from herms.. so I wonder if somehow/someway herms are more potent? Not sure if this has ever been put to the test by anyone. I know in general some of the strongest weed on the planet are Chems, and OG's which are both very well known to throw some pollen.


I wonder how many plants you need to run to find something like those elite cuts. In theory you could get lucky and run 1 seed and get something special.
Id say if you ran 100 seeds from good breeders you could find a few keeper phenos that would rival those cut only "elites".


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2016)

Unknown clone,lost the tag...
 
She is lovely, what ever it is, come flower time...she will reveal her genetics.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Crossing prized female phenos is big in the game now. So many keepers form hermie mistake hey may as well take a stable pheno reverse it and hit other keepers and elites. Fems are great even tho there is a lot of flack on them. When bred with the right parents it can produce anything just as good from regs or better but just no males of the cross is all. Hammerhead does a lot of fem crosses and I see nothing but stellar results. Would love to try his crosses


I just dropped a ton of fem pollen and have more for the next round. Cherry pie s1 took better than the cherry pie x gg4. The franks gift pollen and dog kush took really nice. As for fems making good strains swamp wrecked, rum bayou, and Larry B where fem crosses that came out great. I know of four cuts of swamp wrecked that floated around and not even the better of my cuts got me the gig with Gorilla 

Larry B


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2016)

rocknratm, I wonder the same thing. I was just talking about this the other day in another post. Let's say you go through something that is known to be fire like Goji OG... I bet in every single pack you find at least one pheno that is as good as many clone onlys. I am not saying I am right.. but if I had to bet on it I'd say I am right. If you pick inferior genetics/breeders then I'd say it might take 1000 or more plants to find a true clone only. But with the community we have today, we know what is good and what is bad just by reading other peoples reviews. So we pretty much know what to expect, and what seeds have the best chance of being elites. Lets look at Chemdogs for a sec.. All of the chemdog cuts the 91, D, Chem Sis, 1, 2 ,3 , 4 etc. came from the SAME bag seed from that ounce of weed Chemdog bought. Sure there was a couple bad ones in there, but look at how many good ones there are that are Clone Onlys today. If you went on the scale of even good genetics needing 1 in 100 to find a elite cut then we would be lucky today if even 1 of the chemdog cuts would be worthy since there was only like 14 seeds to start with.

And Genuity, she looks to have a bit of Sativa in her.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 19, 2016)

gotta love the seed fairy ...honeybee f2polyploid la con X nev haze i bred


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> gotta love the seed fairy ...View attachment 3661062honeybee f2View attachment 3661063polyploid la con X nev haze i bredView attachment 3661065


Hell yea that's what I'm talking about. Genstash at its finest. What's the lineage on these?


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> gotta love the seed fairy ...


a very nice surprise indeed!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 19, 2016)

Joedank said:


> gotta love the seed fairy ...View attachment 3661062honeybee f2View attachment 3661063polyploid la con X nev haze i bredView attachment 3661065


AWESOME @Joedank


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 19, 2016)

Soooo i just got home to a nice surprise i love you man hahah thanks man i will sure return the favor believe that!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
 

Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
 

Chem 91 skunk Va x (91 skunk Va x RKS)
 
Enjoy the day,and go smoke your buddies stash..


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
> View attachment 3661602
> 
> Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
> ...


Whoa...that's is gonna be the shyt .
Seedling has frost ? I want the Skunky Dawg plz .


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
> View attachment 3661602
> 
> Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
> ...


Y you do this to us haha killing it ginna have to start donating for packs now! My wallet is prepaird lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Unknown clone,lost the tag...
> View attachment 3660975
> She is lovely, what ever it is, come flower time...she will reveal her genetics.


any way it is hellz og ?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
> View attachment 3661602
> 
> Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
> ...


I don't know what coming but i want it


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
> View attachment 3661602
> 
> Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
> ...


Look at that baby frost!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Look at that baby frost!


I think them power veg bulbs, did it..had way to many on them...but I'll say they definitely work.I think.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

She is at 6 weeks,full of honeybee seeds..ibl? Bx? Ix? DMX? Odb?.....lol
All I know is more seeds.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

Fire alien kush


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3662316
> She is at 6 weeks,full of honeybee seeds..ibl? Bx? Ix? DMX? Odb?.....lol
> All I know is more seeds.


I gotta get some honeybee in the ground 


genuity said:


> Fire alien kush
> View attachment 3662319


Is that FAK the fireballs dad ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these La Plata DGOG pregnant with Irie cookie stomper pollen are looking promisingView attachment 3660581



Holy sheeeit man tacobell!


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I gotta get some honeybee in the ground
> 
> 
> Is that FAK the fireballs dad ?


Na,but this stud,is going to hit my fireballs cut for sure...


Well,I took the one mutt annihilator down,even had some lower balls...no frost,I really do not know why I even flowered her out...

The one I took down,looked like her mom (tigers milk)but ugliness. ..
 
I'll get pics of the mutt,but it looked just like this one..
The other pheno I got is badass,and just put a 3rd one in flower.

Your pic of annihilator bob,the seeds came out of this tigers milk (the better of the 2)
 

Looks to be just like her mom..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,but this stud,is going to hit my fireballs cut for sure...
> 
> 
> Well,I took the one mutt annihilator down,even had some lower balls...no frost,I really do not know why I even flowered her out...
> ...


Man, that's some pure fire Gen!!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3662316
> She is at 6 weeks,full of honeybee seeds..ibl? Bx? Ix? DMX? Odb?.....lol
> All I know is more seeds.


holy shit fella .... this is honeybee f2 ? preggers with what ?
whatever it is me likey . me want to get it tested ...lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,but this stud,is going to hit my fireballs cut for sure...
> 
> 
> Well,I took the one mutt annihilator down,even had some lower balls...no frost,I really do not know why I even flowered her out...
> ...


I'd take that....lol...
That is a beauty gen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

Honeybee f2,hit with a honeybee f2 male...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Honeybee f2,hit with a honeybee f2 male...


if my pheno is that nice looking that is purple , well i might get really excited ...lol...
i cut 4 cuttings of it . hope one roots ... fire balls X lemcookies male lemon cookies f2


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a cut of this purple gal,my other honeybee looks like the plushberry mom,on steroids 
With a very loud berry creamy smell..


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2016)

This is the other honeybee, creamy berries 'N cream......mmmmmm cream
 
Her sweet pink plant meat,is covered in that milky frost....


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is the other honeybee, creamy berries 'N cream......mmmmmm cream
> View attachment 3662748
> Her sweet pink plant meat,is covered in that milky frost....


looks like a real heavy yield too...mmmmm


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2016)

Sorry,them honeybee is f1 seeds..full of f2 seeds..had to go back and look..

Under 2 315lec for now...
 
Sour D
CPK x GB (keeping )
Lucky charms


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3662316
> She is at 6 weeks,full of honeybee seeds..ibl? Bx? Ix? DMX? Odb?.....lol
> All I know is more seeds.


that's awesome looking gen. i told someone the other day... my fav fav fav fav flavor in weed in general is CREAM. love it !

im in this bitch. no lie.

gonna hit my nookies (gsc x (gsc x tahoe og)) with this dude. selected this cause it caught my eye. thought it was female. stocky with nice early side development & balls look to be tight & fast forming.

let's see how he stacks. just up-potted.

gsc x triple og (male) , hso seeds , regs

gs nookies (female) , farmhouse genetics


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

@Joedank care package came through. What's all in there can't see the writing so small lol. Here's what I can make out

La Confidential x Amnesia Haze
Frank's Gift x Cannatonic
DBL Haze
And one more I can't tell at all has F on top of them some writing on side?

Good looking bro more beans than I can handle. The two Haze crosses will be the first to get ran. Love some haze need a good one around


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Joedank care package came through. What's all in there can't see the writing so small lol. Here's what I can make out
> 
> La Confidential x Amnesia Haze
> Frank's Gift x Cannatonic
> ...


I got those old school haze for Ya chief


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got those old school haze for Ya chief


Yea me needs some of those and the Malawi cross


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

@akhiymjames that is :
La con X nev. haze
critical haze X nev haze towering colas of old school haze ... thought you said you liked haze 
the one with an F is fireballz X lemon cookies
glad they made it


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> @akhiymjames that is :
> La con X nev. haze
> critical haze X nev haze towering colas of old school haze ... thought you said you liked haze
> the one with an F is fireballz X lemon cookies
> glad they made it


What's the DBL Haze? I didn't get any Critical Haze x Nev Haze  lol oh so glad the F is Fireballs x Lemon Cookies should be a good one. Oh yea appreciate it bro. Something for you coming soon


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What's the DBL Haze? I didn't get any Critical Haze x Nev Haze  lol oh so glad the F is Fireballs x Lemon Cookies should be a good one. Oh yea appreciate it bro. Something for you coming soon


double haze IS crit haze X nev haze it is the only strain i have bred that got a catchy name ...lol

for that matter what is bullhorn @genuity ? and whats the male in the ghost of joe ?


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2016)

Bullhorn (sssdh x plat.bubba x jo)<<<outdoor I'm thinking,or 12/12 from seed...as to try and avoid any herm...so many generations, in one seed..

The dad to (ghost of joe) is afghani kush x Joseph (afghani dom)


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

View attachment 3273115
hope this link show its crit haze X nevellis haze


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2016)

Big cola...


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Big cola...


kinda tasted like wrigleys spearmint gum with a burning pine forest room/ smoke smell


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> kinda tasted like wrigleys spearmint gum with a burning pine forest room/ smoke smell


What is it?


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2016)

Swelling time....
 
Smaller nugs on the yoga flame,but I think she is a late stacker..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 3273115
> hope this link show its crit haze X nevellis haze


I can't see but I'm sure it looks awesome and gen confirmed it


----------



## Joedank (Apr 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> What is it?


cirtical haze X nev haze ...


akhiymjames said:


> I can't see but I'm sure it looks awesome and gen confirmed it


lets try it this way ....thumbnail so you can load it lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cirtical haze X nev haze ...
> 
> 
> lets try it this way ....thumbnail so you can load it lol


Oh yea I'll def like that. Looks like haze at its finest. Quick veg with those lol can't have 7ft monsters in the tent


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> cirtical haze X nev haze ...
> 
> 
> lets try it this way ....thumbnail so you can load it lol


Shiiiiit, that is a beast of a girl mate!!


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 22, 2016)

I love the stretch, just bend and break those girls down James, and welcome that 7 foot lady. Gives a great surface area of tops that you can break/bend at any height you want. That is why I love to grow sativa dom plants that stretch a lot. Don't need much veg time and they can yield huge if they are trained right.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Apr 22, 2016)

KEEEEP CHUCKIN PLEASE.


----------



## GreenSanta (Apr 23, 2016)

I ve got a killer lineup.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2016)

This vanilla kush is looking effin tasty


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3664069
> This vanilla kush is looking effin tasty


is that barneys farm vanilla kush?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is that barneys farm vanilla kush?


Yup ...makings some s1... Got a really nice pheno


----------



## thump easy (Apr 23, 2016)

Wow!!!!! Fucken bomb looking!!!


----------



## thump easy (Apr 23, 2016)

You guys need to compete!!! But dont try high times i already know 1 ,2,3, place just to let you know dont throw your money in thrash unless your paying for a place first second or third.. ya i was shocked to


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yup ...makings some s1... Got a really nice pheno


prepare for some trolling coming your way as lotsa folk on RIU dont like barneys or greenhouse stuff...as far as im concerned if your happy with your gear thats good enough, hell up until recently ive been growing stuff from 2003...lost in space & time, but im onto the more modern gear now after joining this site a few mths ago


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2016)

thump easy said:


> You guys need to compete!!! But dont try high times i already know 1 ,2,3, place just to let you know dont throw your money in thrash unless your paying for a place first second or third.. ya i was shocked to


care to elaborate??



greencropper said:


> prepare for some trolling coming your way as lotsa folk on RIU dont like barneys or greenhouse stuff...as far as im concerned if your happy with your gear thats good enough, hell up until recently ive been growing stuff from 2003...lost in space & time, but im onto the more modern gear now after joining this site a few mths ago


you seem to know good weed when you smoke it  so your 2003 gear musta been fyaha
 double haze sidewayze


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> care to elaborate??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh yeaaah the spice of life sweet tooth #3 had just won the cup & i was lucky to find a good haze & crossed them together, ended up with about 20,000 beans of it, thats why i grew it for soo long, to this day i havnt found anything as potent, i dont get around much but man it was the definiton of fire


----------



## Joedank (Apr 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ohhh yeaaah the spice of life sweet tooth #3 had just won the cup & i was lucky to find a good haze & crossed them together, to this day i havnt found anything as potent, i dont get around much but man it was the definiton of fire


i got gifted a spice of life blockhead cut to play with ... gonna hit it with some og ghost bx pollen i am making ... to start . kush high with no ceiling


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i got gifted a spice of life blockhead cut to play with ... gonna hit it with some og ghost bx pollen i am making ... to start . kush high with no ceiling


sounds nice, isnt it bodhi with the blockhead now? dont know why spice of life discontinued it or ST#3?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Tahoe og X (sfv og X master kush)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joedank (Apr 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds nice, isnt it bodhi with the blockhead now? dont know why spice of life discontinued it or ST#3?


i am not sure ... breeder steve is pretty smart ... i think he is bringing back his old work right??


----------



## Joedank (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tahoe og X (sfv og X master kush)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that DEEP purple  smoke onthe water ...lolz


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Joedank said:


> love that DEEP purple  smoke onthe water ...lolz


I'm assuming the purple is coming from the master. But it's dominated the f1 males and females.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i am not sure ... breeder steve is pretty smart ... i think he is bringing back his old work right??


wow, i havnt heard that, i hope so


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Greencropper, I believe he is bringing the lines back as Bodhi said he was going to stop working with Blockhead etc since he was getting back in the game. No loss there anyway, Blockhead is one strain from Bodhi I would NEVER grow. I mean I love Bodhi, I buy tons of his gear and eat it up like candy. But it isn't because I go off hype, it's because I know he has some fire gear. But I also go off reviews and all of the reviews on Bodhis Blockhead said they absolutely sucked. I think a few people have gotten some decent plants out of them, but the majority weren't any good. With all that said, I am a Bodhi fan and say if you have been out of the seed game since 03 you should jump on some of his top strains. Like Goji OG, Sunshine Daydream, Dream Beaver, Silver Mountain, Mothers Milk just to name a few. 

If you like Sativa dom weed like myself then look at his Appy and Snow Lotus dads. I prefer the Appy it is a Tresdawg x Green Crack and leans very heavily chem dominant so brings a lot of chem funk and ups the sativa in most crosses. The Silver Mountain (SSH x Appy) is his most liked sativa strain and is worth checking out, you just may find one you think is more potent then your old cross. The only bad thing is all of the crosses made with his Appy male is going to be gone here soon since he lost the male so I would jump on the Silver Mountain, Sunshine Daydream etc here soon. Oh, and his Snow Lotus male is Afgooey x Blockhead with the blockhead leaning towards the X19 with no sweet tooth traits apparent. The Snow Lotus usually lets the momma crosses dominate very well and just ups the potency, flavor, yield, and shortens flower time. Great male for sure and it shows with the Goji. Still prefer the Appy though, which instead of letting the momma dominate usually combines some awesome traits into the moms and makes them even better adding a little bit of chem funk, flavor, yield, potency, and shorter flowering period. 

P.S. - Hope you still got some of those old seeds left if you had 20k of them... if I ever find a cross I like as well as you did then I would probably do the same and freeze some and refrigerate some. You should probably try making some F2's with the best ones you have found just in case they start to get to old to pop.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> prepare for some trolling coming your way as lotsa folk on RIU dont like barneys or greenhouse stuff...as far as im concerned if your happy with your gear thats good enough, hell up until recently ive been growing stuff from 2003...lost in space & time, but im onto the more modern gear now after joining this site a few mths ago


Their shits hit or miss....I've had some throw away plants from them and some really nice keepers....def not my go to breeder


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 24, 2016)

Sweet Tooth traits still seem to come out from the Blockhead in his Snow Lotus crosses. I had a Headtrip pheno that leaned heavy towards Blockhead IMO. It tasted like berry chocolate hash oil. The blockhead is the only plant in that lineage that I can see the sweet berry flavor coming from.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i got gifted a spice of life blockhead cut to play with ... gonna hit it with some og ghost bx pollen i am making ... to start . kush high with no ceiling


hey check this out...timewarp material...if only http://www.high-land.co.uk/acatalog/spice-of-life.html
they were legit back in the day too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is the other honeybee, creamy berries 'N cream......mmmmmm cream View attachment 3662748
> Her sweet pink plant meat,is covered in that milky frost....


Nice i am still loving my green honey pheno I have passed around some. Made some nice offspring too buddy
Next fifty seed plants for the indoor rooms Rum Bayou #17 i am loving is going out with a cherry pie glue and 14 clones for a light dep cycle starting to tarp second week of may


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice i am still loving my green honey pheno I have passed around some. Made some nice offspring too buddy
> Next fifty seed plants for the indoor roomsView attachment 3667089 Rum Bayou #17 i am loving is going out with a cherry pie glue and 14 clones for a light dep cycle starting to tarp second week of may
> View attachment 3667092


Did you hit the Cherry Pie with GG#4 pollen? Always hear Cherry Pie is sterile that's why no s1 or fem cultivars with it as the donor


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh and you guy might not have seen the packaging i made for the CA, WA, OR and MI dispensaries. I will have ones that don't have the company phone on it for the seedbanks. Motor city seeds will get these this shipment thoughgot two mutants this batch of seeds. This ghost og x lemon cookies from @Joedank and a larry b of mine
 just chopped this larry b last night. It and the bear creek kush made it from this flower cycle straight in to the light dep. Bear creek kush was best at the riu bbq last weekend and i have 20 more popped to work.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

If it was a sterile clone then why is it known for producing s1 bag seed? Yes I made cherry pie s1, and cherry pie x gg4 I chopped yesterday. It is not sterile just requires work to retrieve usable pollen from her.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Oh and you guy might not have seen the packaging i made for the CA, WA, OR and MI dispensaries. I will have ones that don't have the company phone on it for the seedbanks. Motor city seeds will get these this shipment thoughView attachment 3667097got two mutants this batch of seeds. This ghost og x lemon cookies from @Joedank and a larry b of mine
> View attachment 3667098 just chopped this larry b last night. It and the bear creek kush made it from this flower cycle straight in to the light dep. Bear creek kush was best at the riu bbq last weekend and i have 20 more popped to work. View attachment 3667099


very nice , glad those vials are working out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 27, 2016)

Yea I am glad i got the 1.5ml ones. I can fit as many beans in as required and they will double for cbd test vials so they are a win


Joedank said:


> very nice , glad those vials are working out


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

Just looks so good & thick..
 
Until I undressed her....
 
@akhiymjames really just bored. .


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

Day 1 flower for her...


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just looks so good & thick..
> View attachment 3667125
> Until I undressed her....
> View attachment 3667129
> @akhiymjames really just bored. .


Haha let's see what she looks like in 21 days. Hopefully it doesn't make her grow tiny airy buds


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha let's see what she looks like in 21 days. Hopefully it doesn't make her grow tiny airy buds


For real,you know I'll post it..


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea I am glad i got the 1.5ml ones. I can fit as many beans in as required and they will double for cbd test vials so they are a win


oh thought you went with .5mil containers . and that those were the ones i sent you with 
glad cbdceeker put that test info in my thread on breedbay it turned me onto the cbd tests . but the steps to follow are not what you posted be sure to put the carbon pellet in on top of the material .
ya the CBD tests are not quite as easy as i thought . but it is neat to see . cant pour the lye in my septic as well makes it smell weird killing my herd ... 
genuity sent me some in the .5ml vials and the nycd beans are so massive only 3 fit in each vial


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

I was waiting for you to notice that joedank....hahahaha


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> I was waiting for you to notice that joedank....hahahaha


my wife wondered if it was better of worse for oil pressing . for seeds to be that large ..
she has us trying for a hemp permit ...lolz


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> my wife wondered if it was better of worse for oil pressing . for seeds to be that large ..
> she has us trying for a hemp permit ...lolz


Whats crazy,is they came off the plant pre cracked...some started to close up 2yrs later,but germ was still good.
That would be nice to test,hemp oil press...big is all ways better.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2016)

Outdoor whether is getting good,day light hrs are getting long....time to soak some seeds,to use up this veg light outdoors...

In cups:
92 og x monster cookies
Tres sister x monster cookies
Shaver ice
Orange og
The funk
Dank #5


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> Outdoor whether is getting good,day light hrs are getting long....time to soak some seeds,to use up this veg light outdoors...
> 
> In cups:
> 92 og x monster cookies
> ...


Hell yea bro Im gonna put some out late in July don't want them getting to big lol. I may try to find a spot to put a few clones outside my area has lots of woods. I can't see why you putting the Monster Cookies crosses outside. Not fucking up the dank room


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hell yea bro Im gonna put some out late in July don't want them getting to big lol. I may try to find a spot to put a few clones outside my area has lots of woods. I can't see why you putting the Monster Cookies crosses outside. Not fucking up the dank room


I'll more than likely, let them show sex out doors,clone,and flower indoor with them...and keep the first run small.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 29, 2016)

these sour diesel x chemdog x romulan chucks from approx 5yrs ago were originally grown out for personal but changed mind to allow for pollination by Mosca C99 & Irie cookie stomper males, these being only about 2' high from being planted late in outdoors season, being by far the 'loudest' strain i have, only up to 6 of these can be grown at any 1 time as the reek travels hundreds of yards, one pheno which has received C99 dust is looking especially promising with outstanding resin & terp production


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

Right on @genuity some nice crosses there. I have a cherry pie glue and rum bayou going out in the light dep. Some Larry B shots


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

Up next indoors is going to be 
whodat's berrybubble 
big worm's super crazy
northeastmarco's candy train


and from my stuff
rum bayou
aura og
gatorballs
alligator kush f2
gendaddy
og13 x gdp
Sfv og x bluelotus
goji og f2 x karma og
goji og f2 x purple voodoo herm
smokejumper og 
Cherry pie glue
Cherry pie s1

and from my pollen 
blackberry jabba x fireballs f3
blackberry jabba x nibiru 

Took a whole tray to take one cut each


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nice i am still loving my green honey pheno I have passed around some. Made some nice offspring too buddy
> Next fifty seed plants for the indoor roomsView attachment 3667089 Rum Bayou #17 i am loving is going out with a cherry pie glue and 14 clones for a light dep cycle starting to tarp second week of may
> View attachment 3667092


killing it bro !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> killing it bro !


Thanks but just happy to be doing what i love


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

i love to see the process. your space is limited. yet, which is is very neat to me, you're a wizard at keeping ur volume up. making some great selections. i like the idea of serious gardener doing his/her garden thing but still being arbitrary in that "it caught my eye". imagine over human history of breeding dogs for example that comes into play. rabbits too. u an interesting dude always got me thinking.



Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks but just happy to be doing what i love


----------



## greencropper (Apr 29, 2016)

La Plata Labs DGOG with Irie Cookie Stomper pollen on board


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 29, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Thanks but just happy to be doing what i love


Doing it Well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks but I have to say it feels like all the space I can handle at times. Next salection is going to be really fun to see what shines. Same time I will be pulling a tarp on 14 clones and 2 seed girls. going to a lot of testing to see what passes. Males are already doing there thing.



mucha_mota said:


> i love to see the process. your space is limited. yet, which is is very neat to me, you're a wizard at keeping ur volume up. making some great selections. i like the idea of serious gardener doing his/her garden thing but still being arbitrary in that "it caught my eye". imagine over human history of breeding dogs for example that comes into play. rabbits too. u an interesting dude always got me thinking.


This is 45 2 gallon plants when I was in Louisiana
Just a couple more here and they will move very to the larger flower room soon


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

whats up @genuity just stopping in to say hi and thank you for that badass honeybee it really is a Purdy strain, anything I can do for you bro let me know, thanks


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> whats up @genuity just stopping in to say hi and thank you for that badass honeybee it really is a Purdy strain, anything I can do for you bro let me know, thanks


Keep being bigworm6969....thats all.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2016)

I will my friend I will until I die


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

bigworm6969 said:


> I will my friend I will until I die


Nuff said!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 30, 2016)

Great stuff here. I'm drooling. Fun to read. Wow!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

Apologies for the phone pics. Some night cap x nightmare og. First one is og dom with an almost coffe'ish smell and one C99 dom that with a berry smell dominant.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2016)

Time for this gal,to start pushing. ....
 
 
Full of lil babies. ...


----------



## needsomebeans (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Time for this gal,to start pushing. ....
> View attachment 3670644
> View attachment 3670645
> Full of lil babies. ...


Beautiful. What strain is she?


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Beautiful. What strain is she?


Honeybee full of honeybee f2


----------



## needsomebeans (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Honeybee full of honeybee f2


Let me know when and where she's available.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2016)

I have a few Honeybee that just pushed above ground, hope I find a beauty like that.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 1, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I have a few Honeybee that just pushed above ground, hope I find a beauty like that.


Me and you both Bob. Popped 3 and all 3 above ground. I want some purple that actually get me high  I know gen likes the green pheno too with the pink pistils. Great cultivar gen made


----------



## D528 (May 1, 2016)

day 54
snowcap x l.a.hogsbreatyhe sativa pheno x trainwreck # 4 pheno 8
taste and smells like n.w. fresh
in soil, fed pure blend pro.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2016)

D528 said:


> View attachment 3670679 day 54
> snowcap x l.a.hogsbreatyhe sativa pheno x trainwreck # 4 pheno 8
> taste and smells like n.w. fresh


That sounds & looks dangerous, dangerous. ..flip mode squad so dangerous.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Time for this gal,to start pushing. ....
> View attachment 3670644
> View attachment 3670645
> Full of lil babies. ...


That thing is majestic, nice work. Looks like a real easy trim job too.


----------



## Mineralz (May 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Time for this gal,to start pushing. ....
> View attachment 3670644
> View attachment 3670645
> Full of lil babies. ...


Dude thats gotta be one of the most beautiful plants I've ever seen  Plz plz plz lemme know where/when I can snag some of that!! Nice phuckin work Gen



D528 said:


> View attachment 3670679 day 54
> snowcap x l.a.hogsbreatyhe sativa pheno x trainwreck # 4 pheno 8
> taste and smells like n.w. fresh
> in soil, fed pure blend pro.


That thing is coated to the brim! Looks very tasty! Good job!


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Dude thats gotta be one of the most beautiful plants I've ever seen  Plz plz plz lemme know where/when I can snag some of that!! Nice phuckin work Gen


x3


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Let me know when and where she's available.


x3 please..........ky


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Time for this gal,to start pushing. ....
> View attachment 3670644
> View attachment 3670645
> Full of lil babies. ...


Jeezuz dude!!!! Nice eh


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2016)

@Joedank sour D
 
This gal is smelling oh so ripe...


----------



## Traxx187 (May 2, 2016)

I just had some sour d live resin


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just had some sour d live resin


Mmmmm..

I love sour D nugs/rosin/hash/all of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank sour D
> View attachment 3671768
> This gal is smelling oh so ripe...


@genuity Im always being told how black my soil mix is. Your looks similar in color with exception of the perlite? Plants on point dude!


----------



## akhiymjames (May 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> @Joedank sour D
> View attachment 3671768
> This gal is smelling oh so ripe...


She looks so good. Can't wait to have that beautiful lady with me. SourDubb, Katsu Bubba and Power will be with me soon. Can't wait for them


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @genuity Im always being told how black my soil mix is. Your looks similar in color with exception of the perlite? Plants on point dude!


Thanks,I love a rich soil...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 2, 2016)

genuity said:


> Thanks,I love a rich soil...


Is there any other way? Ha!


----------



## Joedank (May 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> She looks so good. Can't wait to have that beautiful lady with me. SourDubb, Katsu Bubba and Power will be with me soon. Can't wait for them


that sour dubb is heading my way as well as some zkittles lolz ... strawberry bannana and mebby a few others ...

this is the current stable :
sour d 
og ghost?
tres sis
gods gift 
p.urkle X dragonsblood f3
gg# 4
canna tonic perkins X good meds 
franks gift 
honeybee f2 hashplant pheno
cole creek kush 
cherry pie (most of my light dep this year  )
cem 91 
socal master kush 
and a few i dont really get to talk about yet lol... hope to add a few more of those soon ...

@DCobeen need me to take any cuts for you ? stoked you guys will get some nice weather to drive in


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2016)

this GDP from the good ol days has been pollinated via Mosca C99 male


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this GDP from the good ol days has been pollinated via Mosca C99 maleView attachment 3672696


She's stunning mate


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> She's stunning mate


thanks bro, pic was taken as suns first morning rays laid upon her, nice time for pics


----------



## Thorhax (May 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Finally put my lights in the right way,other than adding another 4 ac/de hoods & portable ac..to the room...I'm done with the flower room..
> View attachment 3661602
> 
> Next round of chucks will be all gas,funk,diesels, grapes,skunks....
> ...


love the stickers man!


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2016)

this sour diesel x chemdog x romulan pollinated by a Mosca C99 male is lookin good in its pregnancy


----------



## PerroVerde (May 5, 2016)

I just hit a potent Mandala Hashberry clone with a lime kushy Bogs Sour Bubble male. The Hashberry is an exquisite smoke, smooth and tasty and super heavy buds.. The Sour Bubble male is vigorous, has a great structure and a super funky lime kush reek to him... I know Sour Bubble dominates crosses so a back cross or two back to the Hashberry may be in order.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 5, 2016)

Nice pics green cropper!

I have a few random males going outside, I only give them until 7pm of daylight and cover them with a trash can, they are small plants and only had a male or 2 per strain to select from, a dragon fruit, a skylotus, and a loud OG.... I will use all 3 on a bunch of females I have on the go like a fukin pro pollen chucker. Later in the season I will be selecting some better males but for some reason I feel the need to make seeds lol gotta love pollen chucking and thanks to all the breeders that have done all the hard work before me.


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Nice pics green cropper!
> 
> I have a few random males going outside, I only give them until 7pm of daylight and cover them with a trash can, they are small plants and only had a male or 2 per strain to select from, a dragon fruit, a skylotus, and a loud OG.... I will use all 3 on a bunch of females I have on the go like a fukin pro pollen chucker. Later in the season I will be selecting some better males but for some reason I feel the need to make seeds lol gotta love pollen chucking and thanks to all the breeders that have done all the hard work before me.


yes the breeders have done it all for us, alls we gotta do is just chuck pollen around between the great strains on offer to us & presto...1000's of dank beans!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 5, 2016)

Cracked 18 Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I made. Hope this one turns out better than my Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel. I cracked 80 C99's and picked what I thought were the 4 nicest dudes.

Wish me luck!


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cracked 18 Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I made. Hope this one turns out better than my Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel. I cracked 80 C99's and picked what I thought were the 4 nicest dudes.
> 
> Wish me luck!


thats a big number from the C99 to choose from, sure to get a top male from that many!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats a big number from the C99 to choose from, sure to get a top male from that many!


I'll have the verdict in a few months . It was probably un necessary because that strain is so uniform. There is such little variation in the females that I'd expect the same from the dudes. I just basically picked the less stretchy ones. 

here's a shot of one of em.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'll have the verdict in a few months . It was probably un necessary because that strain is so uniform. There is such little variation in the females that I'd expect the same from the dudes. I just basically picked the less stretchy ones.
> 
> here's a shot of one of em.
> View attachment 3674727


not 100% on this but I think I remember subcool saying that males that have more vigor carry more of the hemp traits and a male that is slightly runtier or later to show sex will carry more of the drug traits, not sure if there are any truth to this but what I do is generally cull the first male to show sex (and the last, still dont want to breed with THE runt) and select a male that show sex around the same time as the females. which might have been the case for your least stretchy pheno? 

Also my take on it is there is more to genetic that we don't know, we are all special, so is cannabis. I believe if we always select for certain traits (like commercial breeders are often after the yields) we might be missing out on some other special aspect of certain strains, like terps and highs...

Any pollen chuckers doing their thing with pollen from strains they have enjoyed on their top females (According to their taste) will endup years later with wonderful new creations, and this my friend is why we pray people can grow their own weed for years to come as opposed to big corporation dictating what is it that you like.


----------



## hyroot (May 6, 2016)

Rob Clarke and dj short all agreed with subcool on the hemp trait ^^^ on the emerald cup panel a couple years ago..


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I'll have the verdict in a few months . It was probably un necessary because that strain is so uniform. There is such little variation in the females that I'd expect the same from the dudes. I just basically picked the less stretchy ones.
> 
> here's a shot of one of em.
> View attachment 3674727


he's a goodlookin lad, how did you have so many C99 beans? from an earlier chuck? were they from Mosca? peakseeds?


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> I just hit a potent Mandala Hashberry clone with a lime kushy Bogs Sour Bubble male. The Hashberry is an exquisite smoke, smooth and tasty and super heavy buds.. The Sour Bubble male is vigorous, has a great structure and a super funky lime kush reek to him... I know Sour Bubble dominates crosses so a back cross or two back to the Hashberry may be in order.


ive got an unopened pack of the hashberry sitting around, been wondering what it was like, thanks for that info, inspires me to not let them become unviable from age!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> he's a goodlookin lad, how did you have so many C99 beans? from an earlier chuck? were they from Mosca? peakseeds?


PeakseedsBC bulk order


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> PeakseedsBC bulk order


wow...sure to get a great cross!, out of my 5 pack of Mosca regs i ended up with 2 girls & 1 boy, he is what i used for my crosses this year, bit reckless but hoping he is a good 1, gotta up my game & have more numbers to choose from when breeding, 5 packs dont offer many options lol


----------



## PerroVerde (May 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got an unopened pack of the hashberry sitting around, been wondering what it was like, thanks for that info, inspires me to not let them become unviable from age!


The keeper I have now I popped from 6 seeds that were stuck in a drawer for over 8 years. All seeds popped and I had a stand out female. I always though hashberry was not so potent but revisiting her has been an eye opener. Thick, smooth, tasty, smoke... a crowd favorite


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

Getting the chop.....honeybee f1...
 
 
This one,oh yes this one..... (this shit right here)
 
Black dynamite f2
 
 

Pungent toxic chemicals smells...chest thumper nugs


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

Killer job Genstash! I need some of that in my stash.

"I don't wanna die... I got shit to do today" 

"No it's called DEAF. You hit this shit twice you can't hear SHIT!"


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Killer job Genstash! I need some of that in my stash.
> 
> "I don't wanna die... I got shit to do today"
> 
> "No it's called DEAF. You hit this shit twice you can't hear SHIT!"


Man I wish cat would get himself right...that dude is funny shit.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

Been shucked out today....the purple honeybee f1
 
Still some cleaning up to do,separate the deformed ones,get all the husks off the seeds.ect

Now I did smoke some of the seeded plant...pure herbs,not my style at all...the old lady loves it..fast dry mouth, I still got the clone,so I'm running her seed free.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 6, 2016)

"So strong you just hit it and look at it".

Looks beautiful genuity. You continue to amaze. Thank you for your work! Damn.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> Been shucked out today....the purple honeybee f1
> View attachment 3675065
> Still some cleaning up to do,separate the deformed ones,get all the husks off the seeds.ect
> 
> Now I did smoke some of the seeded plant...pure herbs,not my style at all...the old lady loves it..fast dry mouth, I still got the clone,so I'm running her seed free.


Nice beans dude!!! and of course that girl above looks like that good shit


----------



## Mineralz (May 6, 2016)

genuity said:


> Getting the chop.....honeybee f1...
> View attachment 3675034
> View attachment 3675038
> This one,oh yes this one..... (this shit right here)
> ...









You be all excited and shit to tell us how much STRONGER this shit is than the last shit! Lol. Good shit man. But you should know every time I see your wolf avatar it be smellin like pine cones up in hurr


----------



## greencropper (May 6, 2016)

GDP with beans bursting their calyx


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Been shucked out today....the purple honeybee f1
> View attachment 3675065
> Still some cleaning up to do,separate the deformed ones,get all the husks off the seeds.ect
> 
> Now I did smoke some of the seeded plant...pure herbs,not my style at all...the old lady loves it..fast dry mouth, I still got the clone,so I'm running her seed free.


Where can a man pick up some of them beans? ky


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Getting the chop.....honeybee f1...
> View attachment 3675034
> View attachment 3675038
> This one,oh yes this one..... (this shit right here)
> ...


Wow, nice Gen! Some stunning girls there


----------



## GreenSanta (May 7, 2016)

I was hoping for better quality pictures, but it still worked out ok, this is (((Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG) X Blue City Diesel) I harvested the first bit early I wanted to preserve the pink hair, worked really well, we'll see if the rest of the plant will also have pink hair after drying. I am doing a triple harvest on this plant she looks to be about half pound, harvested 2 oz colas 10 days ago, 2-3 oz the second time and the rest of the plant has been in the grow room an extra week and its time to come down, she is still huge even after all what I have harvested so far. Anyway, smells nice and taste nice but not a huge wower, .... I am gonna grow more of these seeds though!!


----------



## Thorhax (May 7, 2016)

anyone able to make a sour cookies strain? been looking around for one and can't find one, but i think id be super dank to have a dense, sticky, slightly colorful, super sour diesel smelling bud. but idk that may already be out there 

like jack herer x forum cut gcc
or like 
animal cookies x sour diesel


----------



## Thorhax (May 7, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I was hoping for better quality pictures, but it still worked out ok, this is (((Respect X Chemo) X Ancient OG) X Blue City Diesel) I harvested the first bit early I wanted to preserve the pink hair, worked really well, we'll see if the rest of the plant will also have pink hair after drying. I am doing a triple harvest on this plant she looks to be about half pound, harvested 2 oz colas 10 days ago, 2-3 oz the second time and the rest of the plant has been in the grow room an extra week and its time to come down, she is still huge even after all what I have harvested so far. Anyway, smells nice and taste nice but not a huge wower, .... I am gonna grow more of these seeds though!!
> 
> View attachment 3675497
> View attachment 3675494
> View attachment 3675493 View attachment 3675495 View attachment 3675496


i love the purple hairs!!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> anyone able to make a sour cookies strain? been looking around for one and can't find one, but i think id be super dank to have a dense, sticky, slightly colorful, super sour diesel smelling bud. but idk that may already be out there
> 
> like jack herer x forum cut gcc
> or like
> animal cookies x sour diesel


The difference between a cookie cross with sour d and a cross with jack would be insane. Not similar at all. I do think there are a couple of jack X animal cookie crosses out there(I know ihg has one but whether or not if but their gear at this point is debatable). I would bet someone has also crossed cookies with sour d or chem that you could find fairly easily with some googling.


----------



## GreenSanta (May 7, 2016)

Thorhax said:


> i love the purple hairs!!!!!


thanks me too! I just de-stemmed the second batch and bag appeal is unreal!!!


----------



## Thorhax (May 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The difference between a cookie cross with sour d and a cross with jack would be insane. Not similar at all. I do think there are a couple of jack X animal cookie crosses out there(I know ihg has one but whether or not if but their gear at this point is debatable). I would bet someone has also crossed cookies with sour d or chem that you could find fairly easily with some googling.


I'm still googling

i bet they would be really different. but both yummy. I'm probably going to work on a cross myself. i have a dope sour d strains from the seed fairy now i just need to find really good cookie genetics. 

maybe
black cherry cookies x (sour d x AJ)


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2016)

ky man said:


> Where can a man pick up some of them beans? ky


I'm going to grow some of these out first & grow out the mom unseeded. ..

Cause as of right now,the bud taste and smell is pure herbs & lavender Ishmael smells...not to my liking at all.


----------



## ky man (May 7, 2016)

thank you for the info...ky


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2016)

DoctorFrost said:


> Hey Greencropper, I believe he is bringing the lines back as Bodhi said he was going to stop working with Blockhead etc since he was getting back in the game. No loss there anyway, Blockhead is one strain from Bodhi I would NEVER grow. I mean I love Bodhi, I buy tons of his gear and eat it up like candy. But it isn't because I go off hype, it's because I know he has some fire gear. But I also go off reviews and all of the reviews on Bodhis Blockhead said they absolutely sucked. I think a few people have gotten some decent plants out of them, but the majority weren't any good. With all that said, I am a Bodhi fan and say if you have been out of the seed game since 03 you should jump on some of his top strains. Like Goji OG, Sunshine Daydream, Dream Beaver, Silver Mountain, Mothers Milk just to name a few.
> 
> If you like Sativa dom weed like myself then look at his Appy and Snow Lotus dads. I prefer the Appy it is a Tresdawg x Green Crack and leans very heavily chem dominant so brings a lot of chem funk and ups the sativa in most crosses. The Silver Mountain (SSH x Appy) is his most liked sativa strain and is worth checking out, you just may find one you think is more potent then your old cross. The only bad thing is all of the crosses made with his Appy male is going to be gone here soon since he lost the male so I would jump on the Silver Mountain, Sunshine Daydream etc here soon. Oh, and his Snow Lotus male is Afgooey x Blockhead with the blockhead leaning towards the X19 with no sweet tooth traits apparent. The Snow Lotus usually lets the momma crosses dominate very well and just ups the potency, flavor, yield, and shortens flower time. Great male for sure and it shows with the Goji. Still prefer the Appy though, which instead of letting the momma dominate usually combines some awesome traits into the moms and makes them even better adding a little bit of chem funk, flavor, yield, potency, and shorter flowering period.
> 
> P.S. - Hope you still got some of those old seeds left if you had 20k of them... if I ever find a cross I like as well as you did then I would probably do the same and freeze some and refrigerate some. You should probably try making some F2's with the best ones you have found just in case they start to get to old to pop.


just noticed @ hempdepot that chimera has an open pollinated blockhead batch of beans...


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2016)

Honeybee f1


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> Honeybee f1
> View attachment 3680532


Thats an awesome pic too


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

Hell yea Honeybee right on the flower sucking that sweet nectar!!! Can't wait to have some of this going in the garden.


----------



## Thorhax (May 13, 2016)

i think all my future bud shots will be with orchids. so fire looking


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2016)

Two beautiful flowers..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2016)

Og13 x gdp male going to pollinate the gendaddies making the funk daddy 

and a big bag of goodies i came back home with


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Og13 x gdp male going to pollinate the gendaddies making the funk daddy
> View attachment 3681227
> and a big bag of goodies i came back home withView attachment 3681228


hey you stole my lighter ! lol... 
hit that gods gift i sent ya with with some of that pollen, sour d too  both could use some beefin up ...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

whats the best way to shuck seeds. im picturing a larger, looser grinder. any products on the market that arent too expensive?


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> whats the best way to shuck seeds. im picturing a larger, looser grinder. any products on the market that arent too expensive?


You need one of those spinner doodahs.






I've seen bigger breeders with them. I'm sure they're modified or just use ones for smaller seeded plants. But it'll probably run a grand or three.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You need one of those spinner doodahs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM TALKING LIKE $100. SALAD BOWL SPINNER TYPE THINGAMABOB


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> IM TALKING LIKE $100. SALAD BOWL SPINNER TYPE THINGAMABOB


I wonder if you could mod a salad bowl to make it a shucker


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> whats the best way to shuck seeds. im picturing a larger, looser grinder. any products on the market that arent too expensive?


Seen some big tumblers which were made to spin for dry sift, but they were home made. Definitely would work for seed; they use it for the same


----------



## farmasensist (May 16, 2016)

I put some seeded buds into a salad bowl spin trimmer and none of the seeds got chopped up. They were all in the bottom mixed in with the trim.

And while I'm here, I'll show my chuck. Its the first one I've grown out. Its not done yet but should be soon. It had a bag seed mom and a purple widow dad. Its alot more like the bag seed than the PW.


----------



## ky man (May 16, 2016)

THAT PLANT LOOKS GOOD..KY


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

Rum Bayou #17
 cherrypieglue #3
 got dc to Give me his John Hancock on this in Colorado now time to frame it


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Rum Bayou #17
> View attachment 3683881 cherrypieglue #3
> View attachment 3683882 got dc to Give me his John Hancock on this in Colorado now time to frame itView attachment 3683883


Simply gorgeous plants


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

Nice lil chucker tent

Plants:
Prolific kush 1&2
Bio Diesel f2s 1-4
D-cure 1
RKS (hhoc) 2

 
Let the fun start..


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice lil chucker tent
> 
> Plants:
> Prolific kush 1&2
> ...


Joe passed on a couple 808hb x bio d i am looking forwad to


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice lil chucker tent
> 
> Plants:
> Prolific kush 1&2
> ...


What you hitting hose ladies with? Gonna be putting something in my lil 2x2 tent soon too.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

Well this is gonna be my *bio grapes *chuck

Collection of all male pollen,clone all females...hit all good looking females.

Got a stomper og male & sun maiden male..

Just hit this yogi with afghani joe pollen.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 17, 2016)

Sun Maiden male! My man!


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Sun Maiden male! My man!


I wish I never let my females go...them was some beautiful plants & tasty.


----------



## blackforest (May 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice lil chucker tent
> 
> Plants:
> Prolific kush 1&2
> ...


I love it. I gotta have one. Running 3 right now, various sizes. I see I can pick up a 2x2 for $50. What kind of a light would one put in there? A little 2x2 T5?


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I love it. I gotta have one. Running 3 right now, various sizes. I see I can pick up a 2x2 for $50. What kind of a light would one put in there? A little 2x2 T5?


What's your budget?


----------



## blackforest (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What's your budget?


No real budget, but I'm pretty practical. I always try to get the highest quality (usually based on specs) for the lowest price. I figure a 2x2 for $50, and as for the light, It would have to be low enough wattage to keep heat under control, but powerful enough to flower and produce viable seeds. Would a 2x2 4 bulb T5 be sufficient? I can grab one for about $70. I have a fan to exhaust if needed. Seems to be the most practical for the mission at hand. I would love to do a diy cob build, but am not there yet, and a hid seems like overkill. I have a 4x8 w/ 2x600 , 4x4 w/ 1x600 and a 2x4 w/ 4bulb t5. Would a couple hundred dollar LED do a better job for this purpose of making beans? Heat would be my main concern I'm guessing in a tent this size.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

blackforest said:


> No real budget, but I'm pretty practical. I always try to get the highest quality (usually based on specs) for the lowest price. I figure a 2x2 for $50, and as for the light, It would have to be low enough wattage to keep heat under control, but powerful enough to flower and produce viable seeds. Would a 2x2 4 bulb T5 be sufficient? I can grab one for about $70. I have a fan to exhaust if needed. Seems to be the most practical for the mission at hand. I would love to do a diy cob build, but am not there yet, and a hid seems like overkill. I have a 4x8 w/ 2x600 , 4x4 w/ 1x600 and a 2x4 w/ 4bulb t5. Would a couple hundred dollar LED do a better job for this purpose of making beans? Heat would be my main concern I'm guessing in a tent this size.


I would do a 150 or 250 watt hps if you want to do it that cheap. A 150 can be picked up for $60-80 and and 250 for about $100. They'll give you way more light/yield than the t5s. 

That being said, the t5s would work.


----------



## blackforest (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would do a 150 or 250 watt hps if you want to do it that cheap. A 150 can be picked up for $60-80 and and 250 for about $100. They'll give you way more light/yield than the t5s.
> 
> That being said, the t5s would work.


Thanks for the great idea. That got me thinking. I'm just going to stick a cooltube up in there with a 250 and run a fan through it. I have the tubes and fans, so just need the bulb and ballast. Same cost, much better results. Thanks for the tip. Great minds...


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2016)

Got 18 of my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 on the go. Hope they turn out better than my Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel lol. In hindsight I should have germed some Des Tar x C99 as well.

culled the 2 fugly ones after snapping the pic. So 16 now.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Got 18 of my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 on the go. Hope they turn out better than my Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel lol. In hindsight I should have germed some Des Tar x C99 as well.
> 
> culled the 2 fugly ones after snapping the pic. So 16 now.
> 
> View attachment 3684763


Naw man you growing Blueberry cross those mutants are fire lol always try to keep them fugly ones if possible they always seem to be fire


----------



## greencropper (May 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Got 18 of my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 on the go. Hope they turn out better than my Northern Lights x Romulan Diesel lol. In hindsight I should have germed some Des Tar x C99 as well.
> 
> culled the 2 fugly ones after snapping the pic. So 16 now.
> 
> View attachment 3684763


des tar x C99?...you got some mad chucks happening bro!


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw man you growing Blueberry cross those mutants are fire lol always try to keep them fugly ones if possible they always seem to be fire


damn man they're already dead.  haha I germed a few more than I needed so some had to go.



greencropper said:


> des tar x C99?...you got some mad chucks happening bro!


Yeah I'm a noob man Idk why I did 18 of 1 and none of the other. Would have made more sense to do like 9 of each right? I was high haha.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 18, 2016)

next chuck coming up, not sure what to use. UW Black x Dragonsblood f3 or Huckleberry Space Queen. I guess I'll have to see what the dudes end up being.

I should have cracked something else for more variety. Too much C99 in there lol.

Whichever male(s) I chose, I'll dust the following

Jabbas Stash
Sweet Skunk x C99
SkunkBerry x C99
Huckleberry Space Queen
UW x Dragonsblood f3


Straight up chucks just for fun at this point. Going to try to build a stable of a few good cuts and then hopefully I'll have proper space to find a proper dude. Sitting on some fire packs for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (May 18, 2016)

blackforest said:


> No real budget, but I'm pretty practical. I always try to get the highest quality (usually based on specs) for the lowest price. I figure a 2x2 for $50, and as for the light, It would have to be low enough wattage to keep heat under control, but powerful enough to flower and produce viable seeds. Would a 2x2 4 bulb T5 be sufficient? I can grab one for about $70. I have a fan to exhaust if needed. Seems to be the most practical for the mission at hand. I would love to do a diy cob build, but am not there yet, and a hid seems like overkill. I have a 4x8 w/ 2x600 , 4x4 w/ 1x600 and a 2x4 w/ 4bulb t5. Would a couple hundred dollar LED do a better job for this purpose of making beans? Heat would be my main concern I'm guessing in a tent this size.


4 cxb 3590 would do Wonder and cost you around 400$ with growmau5 kit on cutter.au 200 w but very good for veg and harvest if I should estimate imo it would be the same as a 400w hps but without the Heat and they can get closerie to the canopy leaving with more heights space


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2016)

Annihilator #3
  
Really digging this chuck,and i'm going to revisit this cross..

I got 2 full packs of tigers milk & a ton of plat.bubba x Joseph og f2


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2016)

First test of fireballs by @bmgnoot


----------



## GreenSanta (May 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 4 cxb 3590 would do Wonder and cost you around 400$ with growmau5 kit on cutter.au 200 w but very good for veg and harvest if I should estimate imo it would be the same as a 400w hps but without the Heat and they can get closerie to the canopy leaving with more heights space


200w COBs will produce better quality and denser nugs than a 400watts but to match the yield you are looking at 300watts of COBs i m o


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 18, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> next chuck coming up, not sure what to use. UW Black x Dragonsblood f3 or Huckleberry Space Queen. I guess I'll have to see what the dudes end up being.
> 
> I should have cracked something else for more variety. Too much C99 in there lol.
> 
> ...


Just smoked some urkle x dragons blood and i dug it


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> First test of fireballs by @bmgnoot
> View attachment 3685363



Was that tested uncured and / or fresh? As to why the thca is so high and the thc is so low. 

Decarboxylation will convert thca to thc


----------



## bmgnoot (May 19, 2016)

it was a dried bud and cured ~3 weeks


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> it was a dried bud and cured ~3 weeks


That doesn't make sense. The thc should be far higher and the thca lower. Or they're a shitty test facility and fudged the numbers.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

Isn't it just the testing method? Gas chromatography vs Liquid chromatography? Looks like an LC lab report.


----------



## bmgnoot (May 19, 2016)

"TestedLabs has tested your sample on a calibrated high performance liquid chromatography system."


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2016)

hyroot said:


> That doesn't make sense. The thc should be far higher and the thca lower. Or they're a shitty test facility and fudged the numbers.


Are you sure? I've had quite a few tests done and they all come back looking like the one above. Mostly THC-A. Decarboxylation doesn't really take place at room temperature. Over time some will occur, but not much (until a source of heat is used).


----------



## cindysid (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, it's easy to confuse the two, (thc and thca) . The latter is always higher than the former due to the fact that thca is converted to thc during heating, smoking, cooking, etc.


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you sure? I've had quite a few tests done and they all come back looking like the one above. Mostly THC-A. Decarboxylation doesn't really take place at room temperature. Over time some will occur, but not much (until a source of heat is used).



Decarb takes place in the cure from co2 gases that get released from the buds and increases the temp and humidity in the there

The 2 tests I had done was after a 6 week cure.. the thc came back much higher than thca. I only birp my jars once on the 2nd day. I never birp them after that. Unless I take some buds out. My jars sit there untouched for a while in 70 degree room in a cedar box


I've seen tons of tests from others where the thca is far lower. You also need to get samples tested at multiple.places to see how legit each one is and if they're all.pulling the same numbers. They almost never do.

Maybe it just takes a long cure for that to happen. Probably why a 3 months cure is recommended


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 19, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Decarb takes place in the cure from co2 gases that get released from the buds and increases the temp and humidity in the there
> 
> The 2 tests I had done was after a 6 week cure.. the thc came back much higher than thca. I only birp my jars once on the 2nd day. I never birp them after that. Unless I take some buds out. My jars sit there untouched for a while in 70 degree room in a cedar box
> 
> ...


Some places decarb the sample, but an unadulterated sample will always give you a higher THC-A value than THC no matter how long you cure it for. I've never seen the opposite of that.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Annihilator #3
> View attachment 3685293 View attachment 3685294
> Really digging this chuck,and i'm going to revisit this cross..
> 
> I got 2 full packs of tigers milk & a ton of plat.bubba x Joseph og f2


I want that tigers milk . You doing any chicks with it anytime soon?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> "TestedLabs has tested your sample on a calibrated high performance liquid chromatography system."


Yep that's just how LC tests read because no heat is used during the testing like with a GC test.


----------



## Mineralz (May 19, 2016)

So...I think it's finally okay I post in this thread!?lol Been sub'd to this thread forever and never had a chance to post any pics because I've never chucked before. First ever pollen collection coming up. Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire OG. Very stinky dude. Does have some frosting goin on(sorry for crappy dimlit pic). Didn't encounter a female during my pheno-hunt, but they all grew similar in structure. I lollipopped the hell out of him a few days ago. Been flipped for a week. Keep up the good work all! Your shit is still the best!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice lil chucker tent
> 
> Plants:
> Prolific kush 1&2
> ...


Ohhhh wanna see you rock that D-Cure...I'm sure it'll be better then mine .


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 21, 2016)

Cherrypie glue #3


----------



## skunkwreck (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypie glue #3View attachment 3687057View attachment 3687058


Now that's a crazy cross...I can't wait to see what they do for you


----------



## akhiymjames (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypie glue #3View attachment 3687057View attachment 3687058


Now that's a perfect mix of GG4 and Cherry Pie. Can't wait to see how she puts out for you Doc. Gonna give some of my Silverback Jack cross a go see what I find.


----------



## ky man (May 21, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypie glue #3View attachment 3687057View attachment 3687058


them plants look great,,ky


----------



## greencropper (May 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now that's a perfect mix of GG4 and Cherry Pie. Can't wait to see how she puts out for you Doc. Gonna give some of my Silverback Jack cross a go see what I find.


ive got locktite & space monkey in a planned cross coming up, maybe get tony's gorilla bubble & make it a 3 ring circus?


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherrypie glue #3View attachment 3687057View attachment 3687058


Did you get a male bag seed from the cherry pie? I did on that same cut everyone had. It was the only seed in the plant. . I ended up trashing it because it got too big. I wasn't ready to breed yet and no one wanted it 

That's a killer cross though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

hyroot said:


> Did you get a male bag seed from the cherry pie? I did on that same cut everyone had. It was the only seed in the plant. . I ended up trashing it because it got too big. I wasn't ready to breed yet and no one wanted it
> 
> That's a killer cross though.


No buddy it was a fem bean of gg4 x cherry pie from the house grow last year. Started 6 and they all made the culls. Have some cherry pie x gg4 I am about to pop and cp s1about to flower also


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> No buddy it was a fem bean of gg4 x cherry pie from the house grow last year. Started 6 and they all made the culls. Have some cherry pie x gg4 I am about to pop and cp s1about to flower also


Need a few of those


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 22, 2016)

Got some Sunset Sherbet x gg4 comeing from my hommie in cali

Got to love those acsidents


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Got some Sunset Sherbet x gg4 comeing from my hommie in cali
> 
> Got to love those acsidents


Oh I need some of those too


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> First test of fireballs by @bmgnoot
> View attachment 3685363


\CBN and THCV??? wow awsome chuck buddy .. no wonder it makes me focus so well ...lol
keep up the good work


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Just smoked some urkle x dragons blood and i dug it


got that realy good smelling pheno outside at a buddys spot gonna be 10 feet this year  yum !


----------



## Joedank (May 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Joe passed on a couple 808hb x bio d i am looking forwad to


those are from @v.s one ... gave you that by lempon cookies too ..
still got some of those dabs too in the vault ... man what flavor and upbeat high


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> those are from @v.s one ... gave you that by lempon cookies too ..
> still got some of those dabs too in the vault ... man what flavor and upbeat high


I need to pop some more of them. Everything I have been growing has been slow growing kind of uptight small yielder's. I kind of miss them easy half pound plus plants.


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I need to pop some more of them. Everything I have been growing has been slow growing kind of uptight small yielder's. I kind of miss them easy half pound plus plants.


Yes,we need more chems/skunks/sour D chucks.

It's way to many cookies/og/small hard nugs..I love`em,but damn


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yes,we need more chems/skunks/sour D chucks.
> 
> It's way to many cookies/og/small hard nugs..I love`em,but damn


Agreed Gen, my next chuck will be trying to get that roadkill skunk back. I got some info from Shanti some time ago that should help me find it...hopefully! That and a nice Jack x skunk...


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yes,we need more chems/skunks/sour D chucks.
> 
> It's way to many cookies/og/small hard nugs..I love`em,but damn


Exactly!!


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

Skunk x Haze x NL..3 old school greats in one plant....28" tall so damn wide can't get it all in the pic 
Edit : Wrong thread smh


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Skunk x Haze x NL..3 old school greats in one plant....28" tall so damn wide can't get it all in the pic View attachment 3688537


Beautiful bro


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2016)

Hell yeah,that's what's up..

Ima dig in these classic seeds:romulan x Diesel & Hawaiian skunk x romulan


----------



## skunkwreck (May 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell yeah,that's what's up..
> 
> Ima dig in these classic seeds:romulan x Diesel & Hawaiian skunk x romulan


Liking the sound of that HS x Rom


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

road kill skunk that is a good producer and killer,thats what I would like some beans from...ky..ps like the old days road kill skunk.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yes,we need more chems/skunks/sour D chucks.
> 
> It's way to many cookies/og/small hard nugs..I love`em,but damn


When I get that Sour D def doing a Diesel chuck with it. Getting some Sin City Power Disel to cross it with


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell yeah,that's what's up..
> 
> Ima dig in these classic seeds:romulan x Diesel & Hawaiian skunk x romulan


Those sound amazing. Love the old romulan


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 23, 2016)

Joedank said:


> \CBN and THCV??? wow awsome chuck buddy .. no wonder it makes me focus so well ...lol
> keep up the good work


Really excited that the fireballs has THCV! Got her in flower now alongside a Ripped Bubba which I purchased specifically because it contains THCV and isn't a landrace African.


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed Gen, my next chuck will be trying to get that roadkill skunk back. I got some info from Shanti some time ago that should help me find it...hopefully! That and a nice Jack x skunk...


I heard that if one were to take Mr. Nice's The Shit and Nordle and run a large pheno hunt, that there would be a large percentage of plants possibly expressing the old RKS terpene profile..... Is this what you're talking about?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> I heard that if one were to take Mr. Nice's The Shit and Nordle and run a large pheno hunt, that there would be a large percentage of plants possibly expressing the old RKS terpene profile..... Is this what you're talking about?


This is definitely one way we discussed, yes. The other way was using an old skunk 1 from flying dutchmen (regular not fem) and searching through some afgahni seeds from Sensi. I have both in stock from about 8-10 years ago so I'm sure I can find something worth the trouble


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is definitely one way we discussed, yes. The other way was using an old skunk 1 from flying dutchmen (regular not fem) and searching through some afgahni seeds from Sensi. I have both in stock from about 8-10 years ago so I'm sure I can find something worth the trouble


If you do happen to find that unmistakable, unhidable stench.... you should share the love with the community lol. I know I'm not the only one who still day dreams about the days of lighting up joints of what smelled like two skunks duking it out to the death, then rotting haha


----------



## skunkwreck (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> If you do happen to find that unmistakable, unhidable stench.... you should share the love with the community lol. I know I'm not the only one who still day dreams about the days of lighting up joints of what smelled like two skunks dukingit out to the death, then rotting haha


Every day....yep


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> I heard that if one were to take Mr. Nice's The Shit and Nordle and run a large pheno hunt, that there would be a large percentage of plants possibly expressing the old RKS terpene profile..... Is this what you're talking about?





eastcoastmo said:


> This is definitely one way we discussed, yes. The other way was using an old skunk 1 from flying dutchmen (regular not fem) and searching through some afgahni seeds from Sensi. I have both in stock from about 8-10 years ago so I'm sure I can find something worth the trouble


These plans seem very promising  I am always in favor of finding the stinkiest plants possible


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> If you do happen to find that unmistakable, unhidable stench.... you should share the love with the community lol. I know I'm not the only one who still day dreams about the days of lighting up joints of what smelled like two skunks duking it out to the death, then rotting haha


Oh that is a given mate, I will offload to the masses if I find it!! 



skunkwreck said:


> Every day....yep


Ha ha yeah me too mate!! 



Andrew2112 said:


> These plans seem very promising  I am always in favor of finding the stinkiest plants possible


I'm very hopeful, I have the beans there, I just need to start the hunt...


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2016)

If anybody can get Reserva privada RKS...that is pure putrid skunk..


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> If anybody can get Reserva privada RKS...that is pure putrid skunk..


Oooooh might have to try and find some!! Thanks Gen


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 23, 2016)

Star cookies (gc cut)  what up gen just got pack of fireballs, putting that work in. Happy growing


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 23, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Star cookies (gc cut) View attachment 3689354 what up gen just got pack of fireballs, putting that work in. Happy growing


Neighboring to the east brother. Looks super tasty, hope I run across some during summer shows


----------



## GreenSanta (May 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Hell yeah,that's what's up..
> 
> Ima dig in these classic seeds:romulan x Diesel & Hawaiian skunk x romulan


how about skylotus x spacebomb, spacebomb is like the ultimate romulan, isnt? thats what I just did tonight, yes I did.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Some shots of my Nightcap x nightmare cookies at day 58 of flower...the nightcap pheno smells like ripe mangoes!!

Nightmare og pheno
 

Nightcap pheno


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Sorry guys, need to correct what I said above. It's Nightcap x nightmare og not nightmare cookies.


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

GDP with Mosca C99 beans on board


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> GDP with Mosca C99 beans on boardView attachment 3690171


Woo hoo, nice one mate!!


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some shots of my Nightcap x nightmare cookies at day 58 of flower...the nightcap pheno smells like ripe mangoes!!
> 
> Nightmare og pheno
> View attachment 3689510
> ...


looks great bro, nice to get that ol mango scent back, havnt had that for many yrs


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great bro, nice to get that ol mango scent back, havnt had that for many yrs


Thanks bro!! Hell yeah, I'm stoked with the aromas so far. The nightcap was a very sweet smell from the medicine man, it seems to have mixed with the berry og smell from the nightmare og, a match made in terpene heaven!!


----------



## shorelineOG (May 24, 2016)

818 headband is more skunk than any skunk so I hit her with some roadkill shoreline and will find some keepers out of that.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> 818 headband is more skunk than any skunk so I hit her with some roadkill shoreline and will find some keepers out of that.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

So,these are the males that will be used in this upcoming chuck fest...
 
Back:left RKS (hhoc)
Back:middle Grapestomper og
Back:right bio D f2
Front:left Prolific kush
Front:right bio D f2 

Females :bio D f2
Prolific kush
D cure 
RKS x2


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> So,these are the males that will be used in this upcoming chuck fest...
> View attachment 3690328
> Back:left RKS (hhoc)
> Back:middle Grapestomper og
> ...


Those Bio Diesels, are they similar in smoke to Deathstar? I know the parents are the same. Nice structure on em Gen. Always top-notch work you put in


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Those Bio Diesels, are they similar in smoke to Deathstar? I know the parents are the same. Nice structure on em Gen. Always top-notch work you put in


Never got to try deathstar,but bio D is some strong smoke for sure.
Thanks.


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> 818 headband is more skunk than any skunk so I hit her with some roadkill shoreline and will find some keepers out of that.


PLEASE make some fem, beans like that..ky...ps some day I am going to call you and talk gen,,ky


----------



## bmgnoot (May 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> So,these are the males that will be used in this upcoming chuck fest...
> View attachment 3690328
> Back:left RKS (hhoc)
> Back:middle Grapestomper og
> ...


very much like..i've been wanting to get some sort of grapestomper going for a while, but that D-cure......! plenty of genstash on deck for now though! Genuity for Pres 2016


----------



## GreenSanta (May 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> PLEASE make some fem, beans like that..ky...ps some day I am going to call you and talk gen,,ky


in general, fem seeds suck!! it takes such little extra power to sex plants (12/12 from seeds, top and veg the females, scratch the males) I actually sex all my plants in my budding rooms, using T5s and or residual light ... The more I grow fem beans vs regular beans I find that if I stick with breeders that produce strictly regular seeds, I never see any hermies, can't say the same with fem seeds, almost always nanners... I grow fem seeds when a strain I really want is only available as fem seeds like CBD Therapy (which said to not have been contaminated with Ruderalis) ... but again, I am getting to the point where I think I will never order a fem seed again, always disappointed with them, and prefer to keep them out of my breeding program.


----------



## skunkwreck (May 24, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> very much like..i've been wanting to get some sort of grapestomper going for a while, but that D-cure......! plenty of genstash on deck for now though! Genuity for Pres 2016


Love that D-Cure !! I 2nd that Gen for Pres 2016


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> in general, fem seeds suck!! it takes such little extra power to sex plants (12/12 from seeds, top and veg the females, scratch the males) I actually sex all my plants in my budding rooms, using T5s and or residual light ... The more I grow fem beans vs regular beans I find that if I stick with breeders that produce strictly regular seeds, I never see any hermies, can't say the same with fem seeds, almost always nanners... I grow fem seeds when a strain I really want is only available as fem seeds like CBD Therapy (which said to not have been contaminated with Ruderalis) ... but again, I am getting to the point where I think I will never order a fem seed again, always disappointed with them, and prefer to keep them out of my breeding program.


I have grew hunderds if not a few thousands of fem, seeds and have never had not even one hurmie on me or my friends,that could be that I onley grow outdoors and even made my own one year and not one of those hermed on me or my friends,mabey I just been luckey I don't know but I love fem, beans and 9 out of 10 growers here will onley grow fem, beans where we don't live in a legal state and most can not sex plants inside of there homes from where they been busted for growing in the past.if I lived in a legal state I would grow reg, seeds and sex them befor I put them outside but I cant take that chance for I been busted also in the past,but this winter iam starting a inside grow to try..good luck and happy growing to you and all..ky


----------



## GreenSanta (May 24, 2016)

ky man said:


> I have grew hunderds if not a few thousands of fem, seeds and have never had not even one hurmie on me or my friends,that could be that I onley grow outdoors and even made my own one year and not one of those hermed on me or my friends,mabey I just been luckey I don't know but I love fem, beans and 9 out of 10 growers here will onley grow fem, beans where we don't live in a legal state and most can not sex plants inside of there homes from where they been busted for growing in the past.if I lived in a legal state I would grow reg, seeds and sex them befor I put them outside but I cant take that chance for I been busted also in the past,but this winter iam starting a inside grow to try..good luck and happy growing to you and all..ky


I still think males are an essential part of breeding and by looking at seedbanks nowadays they simply do not want people creating their own seeds, too much money into, noticed the trend in the recent years how so many, so many, strains are only available as female seeds, its a way for breeders to protect their work too but we do not know long term consequence of doing so. I prefer the old school approach of growing the seeds, selecting the best male out of the bunch and also the best females. Both are needed.


----------



## ky man (May 25, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I still think males are an essential part of breeding and by looking at seedbanks nowadays they simply do not want people creating their own seeds, too much money into, noticed the trend in the recent years how so many, so many, strains are only available as female seeds, its a way for breeders to protect their work too but we do not know long term consequence of doing so. I prefer the old school approach of growing the seeds, selecting the best male out of the bunch and also the best females. Both are needed.


yes I agree reg, seeds is the best way to go for breeding..ky


----------



## GreenSanta (May 25, 2016)

I wish more growers would grow reg seeds, don't have to be a breeder... I am just thinking long term, I am worried about the long term effects or risk of growing strictly feminized seeds. I think it really reduce or simplify the gene pool, fem seeds are essentially nearly clones of the moms, think about the banana trees!!! Anyway I really wish more people were growing reg seeds, only in the 5 years I have been growing I have seen a crazy increase in fem seeds, I'm worried reg seeds will be hard to find in 10 years ... Anyway thanks to breeders like tga and bodhi for creating strictly reg seeds. Prepare for the future folks and grow them regs, make seeds.


----------



## greencropper (May 31, 2016)

La Plata Labs DGOG pregnant with Irie Cookie Stomper pollen, great terps, monumental quatities of resin, early finishing, colourful & chunky nugs, nothing to dislike about this strain


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

What's your guys take on twins and mutants? Damn I got lots of twins and mutants in my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I chucked. Germed 18 seeds. Got 3 sets of twins. 1 conjoined twin. and 2 fugly ass mutants with fucked up leaves that were like half variegated. Not good.


I'm thinking this might end up being birdseed haha. Culled a couple but got a bunch in flower as a test anyways.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's your guys take on twins and mutants? Damn I got lots of twins and mutants in my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I chucked. Germed 18 seeds. Got 3 sets of twins. 1 conjoined twin. and 2 fugly ass mutants with fucked up leaves that were like half variegated. Not good.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this might end up being birdseed haha. Culled a couple but got a bunch in flower as a test anyways.


I'd definitely run one of each (mutant and twin) just to see what may come from them , you never know might be something spectacular


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's your guys take on twins and mutants? Damn I got lots of twins and mutants in my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I chucked. Germed 18 seeds. Got 3 sets of twins. 1 conjoined twin. and 2 fugly ass mutants with fucked up leaves that were like half variegated. Not good.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this might end up being birdseed haha. Culled a couple but got a bunch in flower as a test anyways.


That is a bunch of them,in one bean popping session. ..not sure what it's from.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's your guys take on twins and mutants? Damn I got lots of twins and mutants in my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I chucked. Germed 18 seeds. Got 3 sets of twins. 1 conjoined twin. and 2 fugly ass mutants with fucked up leaves that were like half variegated. Not good.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this might end up being birdseed haha. Culled a couple but got a bunch in flower as a test anyways.


twins? what do you mean by twins? can you post pics of the offenders?


----------



## cindysid (Jun 2, 2016)

Twins come from polyembryonic seeds, fairly common in the plant world. It just means more than one embryo from one seed.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 2, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Twins come from polyembryonic seeds, fairly common in the plant world. It just means more than one embryo from one seed.


?...ive never seen that happen...or hear of that till now, interesting


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ?...ive never seen that happen...or hear of that till now, interesting


Yea I iust had last year in a cross I was testing for Bodhi. Have seen it many times but only experienced it once. Pretty cool to see two plants coming from one seed. I actually had two sets of twin in that cross. One set I culled the small one but the other set I separated and kept. One kept was females too. The set that had one culled was male so that the one culled prolly would've been male too


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah just 2 plants from 1 seed. 1 always gets outcompeted so I yanked the little ones up when they were tiny. I had a few sets when I did the C99 pollen chuck but I culled them.

They could probably be separated and re planted. Lemme see if I can find any pics.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

not much to see. you can see there's a couple sets of twins in there if you look close.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> not much to see. you can see there's a couple sets of twins in there if you look close.
> 
> View attachment 3698148


I was a solo cup machine myself man, then I started buying the qt. size grow bags and I get twice as many in the same area...as an example..

http://www.groworganic.com/plastic-nursery-grow-bags-white-1-qt.html


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 2, 2016)

I just harvested dragon fruit pollen, gonna hit a SSH, I think its gonna create a nice uniform line, hoping for some lemon fruit godness, will also use the pollen on my current house strains... awesome!! I ll post some pics later of some of my latest creation.


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I wish more growers would grow reg seeds, don't have to be a breeder... I am just thinking long term, I am worried about the long term effects or risk of growing strictly feminized seeds. I think it really reduce or simplify the gene pool, fem seeds are essentially nearly clones of the moms, think about the banana trees!!! Anyway I really wish more people were growing reg seeds, only in the 5 years I have been growing I have seen a crazy increase in fem seeds, I'm worried reg seeds will be hard to find in 10 years ... Anyway thanks to breeders like tga and bodhi for creating strictly reg seeds. Prepare for the future folks and grow them regs, make seeds.


you say thanks to tga he has the worst beans on the market and he sure as hell is no breader..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> What's your guys take on twins and mutants? Damn I got lots of twins and mutants in my Sweet Skunk/Blueberry x C99 that I chucked. Germed 18 seeds. Got 3 sets of twins. 1 conjoined twin. and 2 fugly ass mutants with fucked up leaves that were like half variegated. Not good.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking this might end up being birdseed haha. Culled a couple but got a bunch in flower as a test anyways.


I would culle them all and start over with beater beans..jmo


----------



## torontoke (Jun 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> I would culle them all and start over with beater beans..jmo


 2 plants from one seed is not a sign of inferior genetics. It's an anomaly that can happen in the most expensive genetics.
This thread is for people that enjoy mixing up the gene pool and sharing experiences. I think the cross @D_Urbmon made sounds good and I would never toss the whole batch because a few are iffy.
There's just as much chance that the rest are str8 fire as twins or mutants.
Only one way to find out


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> you say thanks to tga he has the worst beans on the market and he sure as hell is no breader..ky


I suppose it's your opinion, probably depending on what you have grown from them. Everything I grew from them was exceptionally flavorful, except pennywise, but I had one testing at 1:1 THC CBD ratio according to my testing (with chromatography gas) so I was happy with that. I agree some of their stuff was never ready for market (like Agent Orange, nearly every female I grew had nanners at some point) but some other stuff, like SpaceBomb, though incredibly low yielder, is probably the best weed I have ever smoked. Makes killer hash too. I have a few seeds on the go I reordered spacebomb recently, I will most definitely make seeds with the best female, maybe use a male...


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

I am glad you had good luck with tga beans,but I have tried to grow his beans 3 different years and most all had to be trashed..there is just a lot beater beans to be had for me to waist my time any moor on his beans,if he gets a good breader to bread his stuff I mite try it again in a few years,but I heard he has a new person doing his breading now and things mite change for the beater.but if I was breading beans to sell I would not use his gears name to sell my beans.ky.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

^Same here. I never had anything I would consider a dud. Something to keep in mind, Subcool is just a face, the breeders which have worked for him have made some fire (re: Homegrown Natural Wonders & Jinx). I Always get unreal flavors so have used 2 of them (Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush) in pollen chucks. They havent disappointed yet


----------



## ff420 (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I suppose it's your opinion, probably depending on what you have grown from them. Everything I grew from them was exceptionally flavorful, except pennywise, but I had one testing at 1:1 THC CBD ratio according to my testing (with chromatography gas) so I was happy with that. I agree some of their stuff was never ready for market (like Agent Orange, nearly every female I grew had nanners at some point) but some other stuff, like SpaceBomb, though incredibly low yielder, is probably the best weed I have ever smoked. Makes killer hash too. I have a few seeds on the go I reordered spacebomb recently, I will most definitely make seeds with the best female, maybe use a male...


TGA are pollen chuckers. Nothing wrong with pollen chuckers, I do it myself, but they are not breeders.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not a tga fan either but there are a few exceptions imo 
A few of their strains are worth holding onto and doing some chucking. Jtr is awesome breeding stock and I've recently used Chernobyl pollen to hit a few ladies.
Those beans will be germinated soon and I'm hoping for some nice crosses


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 2, 2016)

I did a poor job at taking pictures tonight, anyway, the first 2 pics the buds looks so dense in resin, I do have a bit of spider mites on her but so close to harvest I think I am gonna be ok, I ll wash the buds with water.

Blue City Diesel X ( Pennywise X Senora Ampero ) 

  

This one is a spacebomb from a batch of seeds I made years ago using a random male and a random female, ended up with an even lower yielding variety than spacebomb ... anyway thats why I reordered from the breeder. But as you can see looking at the fan leaves its a great strain for hash, not like I did a great job at growing this plant this time, the tent was a bit of a rushed grow anyway...

  


That one is an older pollen chuck, I called it banana coffee and every female I grew so far smelled like, well, banana and coffee lol but so far she is the only one with no nanners, I think she will get them any day so thats the end of it for this strain. Interesting fact is that she has Dr. Grinspoon in the lineage and I gotta say its a potent potent quick flowering sativa, might have spacebomb somewhere in there, those seeds were old from when I started...
 
Thats what her sister looked like dry, looks like garbage, but its killer weed!!!


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 2, 2016)

ff420 said:


> TGA are pollen chuckers. Nothing wrong with pollen chuckers, I do it myself, but they are not breeders.


how about selective pollen chucker lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I'm not a tga fan either but there are a few exceptions imo
> A few of their strains are worth holding onto and doing some chucking. Jtr is awesome breeding stock and I've recently used Chernobyl pollen to hit a few ladies.
> Those beans will be germinated soon and I'm hoping for some nice crosses


Yip Chernobyl, Dr Who, Quantum Kush, & Conspiracy Kush are worthy for chucks here


----------



## ky man (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I did a poor job at taking pictures tonight, anyway, the first 2 pics the buds looks so dense in resin, I do have a bit of spider mites on her but so close to harvest I think I am gonna be ok, I ll wash the buds with water.
> 
> Blue City Diesel X ( Pennywise X Senora Ampero )
> 
> ...


hell don't worie about the mites they smoke to and can get ya high.lol why I say that is I had a plant get full of mites rite at harvest time 2-3 years ago and that was the best of them beans that year. and it all got smoked by me and friends LOL.ky


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> I would culle them all and start over with beater beans..jmo


I culled a couple mutants but the rest are growing strong and healthy so no reason to cull them at this point.

Not trying to breed or anything this was just a random chuck.  but if they turn out poopy then I'll feed the remainder to the birds.  or myself haha.

Really just wondering if people consider the twin thing good or bad or doesn't matter.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip Chernobyl, Dr Who, Quantum Kush, & Conspiracy Kush are worthy for chucks here


I wanna scoop chernobyl and conspiracy Kush at some point...sound tastyyy


----------



## torontoke (Jun 2, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I culled a couple mutants but the rest are growing strong and healthy so no reason to cull them at this point.
> 
> 
> Really just wondering if people consider the twin thing good or bad or doesn't matter.


I've had it happen with many different strains over the years.
Everyone used to say it was a result of a fem or herm gene being more prominent in that specific bean but I could never find definitive scientific data either way.
It happens in the so called stable lines as well. It's just rare.
Pop another batch and see if you get any more


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 2, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I've had it happen with many different strains over the years.
> Everyone used to say it was a result of a fem or herm gene being more prominent in that specific bean but I could never find definitive scientific data either way.
> It happens in the so called stable lines as well. It's just rare.
> Pop another batch and see if you get any more


I popped 12 Des*Tar x C99 that I made from the same pollen and no twins. FWIW. 

Maybe it's just the result of combination of funky genetics from both the C99 and Blueberry.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I suppose it's your opinion, probably depending on what you have grown from them. Everything I grew from them was exceptionally flavorful, except pennywise, but I had one testing at 1:1 THC CBD ratio according to my testing (with chromatography gas) so I was happy with that. I agree some of their stuff was never ready for market (like Agent Orange, nearly every female I grew had nanners at some point) but some other stuff, like SpaceBomb, though incredibly low yielder, is probably the best weed I have ever smoked. Makes killer hash too. I have a few seeds on the go I reordered spacebomb recently, I will most definitely make seeds with the best female, maybe use a male...


& simply throw some Romulan & C99 together & you have space queen too...on the list of crosses to do at a later date!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Ive had a few Dr Who twins and some Rainbow Jones twins, 2 of each, and each time (in my experience), there ended up being a dominant plant so I killed 1 off. I could have fucked around with separating them and likely both would have lived but didnt want to mess with it. I wouldnt cull them either, could have something special in there


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I culled a couple mutants but the rest are growing strong and healthy so no reason to cull them at this point.
> 
> Not trying to breed or anything this was just a random chuck.  but if they turn out poopy then I'll feed the remainder to the birds.  or myself haha.
> 
> ...


I usually end up with an "Arnold" twin and the other ends up being a Danny Devito..never had both be terrible that I can recall, but I do prefer my twins to have long legs and blonde hair...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I culled a couple mutants but the rest are growing strong and healthy so no reason to cull them at this point.
> 
> Not trying to breed or anything this was just a random chuck.  but if they turn out poopy then I'll feed the remainder to the birds.  or myself haha.
> 
> ...


Looking good, I'd run that twin, last one I got ended up being a massive and stinky Blueberry male that kicked off my Blue Ripper cross (JTR x Blueberry). Haven't seen any more twins in the F1's or F2's and no nanners in any of the offspring. I like mutants myself, could end up with a THC mutant in the 30%'s


----------



## ff420 (Jun 3, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> how about selective pollen chucker lol


I wouldn't consider chucking Space Dude, or its progeny's, pollen on female plants very selective.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2016)

(Connoisseur's Fuel (male) x Forum GSC) #1
Strong smells of Sprite, Irish Spring soap, and cedar chips with a little vicks vapor rub in the background


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 3, 2016)

^^ very nice...


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2016)

Talk about unexpected guests. .....
 
Hit my head so hard....Lil fucker.

@bmgnoot 

I think I'll keep him,in the flower room though. ..I dig around to much in veg,to be getting surprised like that.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

It's gotta be good luck!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> Talk about unexpected guests. .....
> View attachment 3698684
> Hit my head so hard....Lil fucker.
> 
> ...


WATER TOTEMS
*SYMBOLIC MEANING OF FROGS*
OCTOBER 26, 2007 AVIA VENEFICA 17 COMMENTS






Symbolic meaning of the frogdeals with:


Creativity
Fertility
Luck
Cleansing
Intuition
Transformation
Due to the fascinating transitions the Frog goes through in its life, it is a symbol of metamorphosis. Furthermore, the Frog’s dual time spent on land and water represents duality of the soul. The Frog also symbolizes creativity and forward thinking.

Frog Animal Totems Facilitate:


Patience in undergoing life transitions, clarity of thought during transition
Embracing of personal transformation, welcoming internal morphing
Jump into creative thought, and leap out of habitual thinking patterns
Acceptance of our diversity and celebration of our opposite poles found in personality and lifestyle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2016)

Damn. I noticed after I uploaded pics, that fucker has some pm starting. My environment stays in check, so it must have a weak immune system. Probably didn't help that I was really touchy feely with it, but it's hard not touch and smell that shit. No pm on it's siblings or my usual plants that I run. Sucks too, because thats the best smelling one of that cross. I'll run it again, keep my hands off of it this time, and see what happens.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 3, 2016)

so weird ! hes looking for a kiss from your ladies to turn into prince charming


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

Gotta name something in there with the whole toad theme. 

I'm completely insane.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

I have made a lot of seeds/crosses and I have popped a decent amount of the seeds but after a couple years I have only found 1 so far that I kept which is below in pics. Either the cross is just generally shit, or it's really dank but has no yield, or has good yield but bud isn't that great, ETC.

I really love this plant, it's good visually, scent, yield, easy trim job, good high, potent plant, it's really not lacking much, definitely one of my favorite plants I've ever grown...maybe even my #1 favorite but that could just be me being biased, not 100% sure ;x



   n.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 3, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I have made a lot of seeds/crosses and I have popped a decent amount of the seeds but after a couple years I have only found 1 so far that I kept which is below in pics. Either the cross is just generally shit, or it's really dank but has no yield, or has good yield but bud isn't that great, ETC.
> 
> I really love this plant, it's good visually, scent, yield, easy trim job, good high, potent plant, it's really not lacking much, definitely one of my favorite plants I've ever grown...maybe even my #1 favorite but that could just be me being biased, not 100% sure ;x
> 
> ...


You mind sharing lineage or is that a kept secret cus I can dig that. Looks damn good


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh, I forgot that part.

It's a PCK male, dark purple pheno and a Bluedream mother that I bought off craigslist as a clone lol

This is the father:


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

Here are some more, same cut.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

free cuts if anyone in co wants


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 3, 2016)

ky man said:


> hell don't worie about the mites they smoke to and can get ya high.lol why I say that is I had a plant get full of mites rite at harvest time 2-3 years ago and that was the best of them beans that year. and it all got smoked by me and friends LOL.ky


Ao high on mites lol


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Ao high on mites lol


Id go for mites over eagle20 lol


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 3, 2016)

First chuck ever. My (Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire OG)male hit this lovely (HSO Chocolate Mint #1). Just starting week 6. Swelling up nicely. Only pollenated a few branches, but should still give me some beans to start with =) Thanks to all you chuckers out there for sharing your work and expertise here on this thread. Been a fan for a long time. Always wanted to try making some of my own crosses and it appears I finally hit a personal milestone. Wish me luck...


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 3, 2016)

beanzz said:


> free cuts if anyone in co wants


Incredible karma coming your way! That's the way it should be! Inspiring!


----------



## blackforest (Jun 3, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> First chuck ever. My (Alien Bubbaberry x Hells Fire OG)male hit this lovely (HSO Chocolate Mint #1). Just starting week 6. Swelling up nicely. Only pollenated a few branches, but should still give me some beans to start with =) Thanks to all you chuckers out there for sharing your work and expertise here on this thread. Been a fan for a long time. Always wanted to try making some of my own crosses and it appears I finally hit a personal milestone. Wish me luck...
> 
> View attachment 3699231
> 
> View attachment 3699232


I'm in the same boat @Mineralz. Well it wasn't really an official chuck, more like a drive by just to see what would happen. I had a fangbanger og male (freebie) and just pinched off a couple pods and rubbed them on a bud of my cherry gorilla. Definitely have some seeds forming. Pretty amazed how you can isolate the pollination process. I doubt I'll ever sprout them, but I have some gogi og, the fuzz (male & female) and sinmint all going right now so some shit is getting ready to go down lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Incredible karma coming your way! That's the way it should be! Inspiring!


If everyone did so on a higher level money could be erased from the equation, which limits so many. Definitely inspiring


----------



## Afgan King (Jun 3, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Here are some more, same cut.


Don't worry bout free let's do some reading good buddy share some great strains


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 3, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I wouldn't consider chucking Space Dude, or its progeny's, pollen on female plants very selective.


How come? Didn't Space Dude essentially come from Romulan, and C-99, 2 West coast legends? I think space dude is at least as good as any males I have ever used!!


----------



## Mineralz (Jun 3, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I'm in the same boat @Mineralz. Well it wasn't really an official chuck, more like a drive by just to see what would happen. I had a fangbanger og male (freebie) and just pinched off a couple pods and rubbed them on a bud of my cherry gorilla. Definitely have some seeds forming. Pretty amazed how you can isolate the pollination process. I doubt I'll ever sprout them, but I have some gogi og, the fuzz (male & female) and sinmint all going right now so some shit is getting ready to go down lol.


@blackforest Sounds like some tasty stuff man. You should totally drop some of those you get off that CG when they ripen up. Might be a jewel in there somewhere  I have plans to drop some Platinum Delights x Sinmint, Candy Diesel x 24k, Space Wookie, and Black Cherry Creme x D-Cure and a couple others here in a few weeks. Good times all around eh!?


----------



## ky man (Jun 4, 2016)

beanzz said:


> free cuts if anyone in co wants


I sure as hell would take some seed of that cross you made.It looks killer to me and tasty..ky


----------



## beanzz (Jun 4, 2016)

I popped more seeds from that cross to see if that was typical, the siblings don't come out like that one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2016)

Pheno hunt is just a couple days out now. Just trying to track a couple hoods down so i can flip

couple of my babys
granddanky#1
 cherrypieglue#3
 rum bayou #17


----------



## ff420 (Jun 4, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> How come? Didn't Space Dude essentially come from Romulan, and C-99, 2 West coast legends? I think space dude is at least as good as any males I have ever used!!


I don't think Space Dude is a bad male in any way, I just don't know how selective making polyhybrids is. When I think selective I think of Sannie.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 4, 2016)

ff420 said:


> I don't think Space Dude is a bad male in any way, I just don't know how selective making polyhybrids is. When I think selective I think of Sannie.


I can tell you that even some of my crosses that I have started years ago, almost always endup being somewhat like the parents regardless of how many strains were in the mix, sure it's not like IBLs but I have yet to have surprises like flavor coming out of nowhere are anything... basically i ain't scared of polyhybrid at this point...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's a couple pics of my chuck @70 days. Been pretty cold here so they arw taking longer to mature. 

Nightcap x Nightmare Og (Nightmare og pheno)

 

Nightcap pheno


----------



## ff420 (Jun 5, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I can tell you that even some of my crosses that I have started years ago, almost always endup being somewhat like the parents regardless of how many strains were in the mix, sure it's not like IBLs but I have yet to have surprises like flavor coming out of nowhere are anything... basically i ain't scared of polyhybrid at this point...


There's a big difference between IBLing a strain and taking it to F4 for some stability. I don't mind polyhybrids to an extent, the best male I've ever come across was my Lee Roy's Chem Cookies (Chemmy Jones x Lee Roy) x Platinum Delights. As a pollen chucker and a person that can't keep mother plants, I prefer seed makers that have some stability and I've had strains from respected seed makers that show no resemblance to the elite mothers (beater beans).


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 6, 2016)

Hows everyone doing? This is my first f1 of my own. Its a chrystal (nirvana) male xRedGum(brought seeds back from Jamaica) female. This is one of the offspring at beginning of week 5 . Had a slight ph problem and minor burn but sorted thst out. 
She stinks like rotten fruit and kerosene already.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Hows everyone doing? This is my first f1 of my own. Its a chrystal (nirvana) male xRedGum(brought seeds back from Jamaica) female. This is one of the offspring at beginning of week 5 . Had a slight ph problem and minor burn but sorted thst out.
> She stinks like rotten fruit and kerosene already.


Man I ain't had that red in years....I need to take a cruise....RIU Cruiselines?


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 6, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Man I ainit had that red in years....I need to take a cruise....RIU Cruiselines?


I believe I have 35 of the redgum left thinking about using It in a few crosses.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> I believe I have 35 of the redgum left thinking about using It in a few crosses.


Keep us posted buddy!


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 6, 2016)

I definately will. Just made it thru all 89 pages wow some dank crosses here. Gonna have to start a riu chuckers wish list!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 6, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> I believe I have 35 of the redgum left thinking about using It in a few crosses.


You should make some f2 with redgum there some pheno that worth it


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

I am not a photo uploader kind of guy, but I'm excited and my old lady don't care...so you guys are stuck with it..thanks! 

I see I missed the 10th seed and its taproot, like I said, horrible at photos...The Dad I used (rest his soul) (SFVOG f x Purple Afgani m) x The Mom is from a pack of Rockstar Kush I popped years ago..this is my first on purpose chuck job, so lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, of the 2 main pheno's I'll predict....one will make into the next 740 Juicy J tracks...and the better of the 2 we'll keep for us here on RIU


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 6, 2016)

Here's some tangie x Chem 91. It's a cross my boy has been working on. It smells like orange fuel.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 6, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Here's some tangie x Chem 91. It's a cross my boy has been working on. It smells like orange fuel.View attachment 3701333


Looks dank as fck


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 6, 2016)

I wish you could smell it. I can't wait to taste it. Its coated iin crystals from top to bottom. Only a few weeks left on her now.I'm helping him with this cross we're looking for the best male right now to cross back to it. I'm also going to use that male for a few other projects I'm about to start.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2016)

Blackdynamite f2 clones in the back & 91 chem sk va x (bodhi)skunk 91 in the front
 
Got 2 more of these in veg,91 chem sk va x skunk 91
 
They look just like this girl..they get big fast,will need lots of stakes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 7, 2016)

genuity said:


> Blackdynamite f2 clones in the back & 91 chem sk va x (bodhi)skunk 91 in the front
> View attachment 3702628
> Got 2 more of these in veg,91 chem sk va x skunk 91
> View attachment 3702636
> They look just like this girl..they get big fast,will need lots of stakes.


Now that's beautiful and my kind of flavors....would love to sample a nug if lived close enough bro . Killer cross IMO .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Blackdynamite f2 clones in the back & 91 chem sk va x (bodhi)skunk 91 in the front
> View attachment 3702628
> Got 2 more of these in veg,91 chem sk va x skunk 91
> View attachment 3702636
> They look just like this girl..they get big fast,will need lots of stakes.


Hey Gen, what are the skunks in the cross if don't mind me asking? Stinky or the sweet? Looking beautiful mate! Cheers bro.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey Gen, what are the skunks in the cross if don't mind me asking? Stinky or the sweet? Looking beautiful mate! Cheers bro.


Stinky,not full on skunk like Reserva privada RKS (that almost got me caught)
First time I ran these,the plant was very stank(pungent chemical fumes)...


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2016)

HHOC (91 chem sk va x skunk 91)
 
I want a room full of this....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> HHOC (91 chem sk va x skunk 91)
> View attachment 3702825
> I want a room full of this....


That's your creation bro?


----------



## lio lacidem (Jun 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> HHOC (91 chem sk va x skunk 91)
> View attachment 3702825
> I want a room full of this....


She Is a real beauty thats for sure.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's your creation bro?


Na,it's a HHOC cross...holy house of cannabis 
A member I met on GGG...

He used a male skunk 91,and hit his cut of 91 chem sk va


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,it's a HHOC cross...holy house of cannabis
> A member I met on GGG...
> 
> He used a male skunk 91,and hit his cut of 91 chem sk va


Looks good.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 8, 2016)

genuity said:


> Stinky,not full on skunk like Reserva privada RKS (that almost got me caught)
> First time I ran these,the plant was very stank(pungent chemical fumes)...


Sounds lush mate, cheers for the reply!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

Popping beans this week


Buckeye purple x code blue
RM3 magic
Sunset sherbet x gg4
Urkle x dragons bloodf3 f2
818 headband x Bio deisel
Grand master x sr71 pk
P.G.A. (98bluemoonshine x goji og f2)
Honeybee f3
Akki
Pre 98 bubbakush x pakipunch
Srs og x gg4
Cherry Pie x 2010 dog kush
Franks gift s1
Cp x fg
Gg4 x fg
Dog x fg
Bsb/cb/ white rhino x dog kush
Chernobyl x dog kush
Hells angels og x dog kush
Cherry pie x gg4
Killer bee
Ghost og? Trim find
Thunderfunk 69 bag seed


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn, there's some fire in there for sure. Excited to see the Headband Bio Diesel cross. Hey Doc, is there a place I can score some of your beans like Big Worms? I've been a lurker on the forums for years and had another handle and have followed you for well over a year now, since before you moved actually lol. I'm just amazed that you're following your dream of growing some great medicine and it just inspires me in my own path. Props man. Keep up the righteous work brother


Dr.D81 said:


> Popping beans this week
> 
> 
> Buckeye purple x code blue
> ...


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 12, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Popping beans this week
> 
> 
> Buckeye purple x code blue
> ...


Oh, and have you grown out the Code Blue before? Im intrigued by that Cat Piss cross, almost pulled the trigger on it a few times


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

@HeadyYonder right now myself, belleisle bean bank has them but not up on the site and baked beans of cannabis will have some shortly. I have not grown the code blue but have 3 other crosses with it I am I am saving for next year.


----------



## HeadyYonder (Jun 12, 2016)

[QUITE="Dr.D81, post: 12683427, member: 568052"]@HeadyYonder right now myself, belleisle bean bank has them but not up on the site and baked beans of cannabis will have some shortly. I have not grown the code blue but have 3 other crosses with it I am I am saving for next year.[/QUOTE]
Do I just ask belleise bean bank about your crosses to get them? Also, have your grown or smoked the RM3 Majic? Sorry for all the questions man, I live in redneckville where true cannabis connoisseurs don't exist and you RIU members are my only hope for knowledge lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 12, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> [QUITE="Dr.D81, post: 12683427, member: 568052"]@HeadyYonder right now myself, belleisle bean bank has them but not up on the site and baked beans of cannabis will have some shortly. I have not grown the code blue but have 3 other crosses with it I am I am saving for next year.


I saw Magic in Rm3's basement and smoked several of his crosses but not
it. His Shit was good though and way better tasting than I had in my head.


----------



## ky man (Jun 12, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> [QUITE="Dr.D81, post: 12683427, member: 568052"]@HeadyYonder right now myself, belleisle bean bank has them but not up on the site and baked beans of cannabis will have some shortly. I have not grown the code blue but have 3 other crosses with it I am I am saving for next year.


Do I just ask belleise bean bank about your crosses to get them? Also, have your grown or smoked the RM3 Majic? Sorry for all the questions man, I live in redneckville where true cannabis connoisseurs don't exist and you RIU members are my only hope for knowledge lol[/QUOTE]
pm.the dr, he will tell you where and how to get his beans.lol..ky


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2016)

Honeybee ready for the chop....
 
Smells so strong of berries 'N cream.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 15, 2016)

yumm..with all the males from my recent pops i think thats my cue to drop some honeybee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gatorballs
 next to get pollenated
Bsb/cb x wr will get a full seeding buy the triple purple doja male
  
gens fireballs how ever is going to get tpd, bbj x fb f3, and granddanky pollen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gatorballs
> View attachment 3709028 next to get pollenated
> Bsb/cb x wr will get a full seeding buy the triple purple doja male
> View attachment 3709031 View attachment 3709032
> gens fireballs how ever is going to get tpd, bbj x fb f3, and granddanky pollenView attachment 3709029


Fuck yeah, looking good man!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

Happy Father's Day chuck nation and speaking of Father's Day. This animism male is going to be a father. With two freaky girls.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Happy Father's Day chuck nation and speaking of Father's Day. This animism male is going to be a father. With two freaky girls.View attachment 3711934


Nice. ...

This is my D cure (baby daddy ) aka (hit'N split)


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

Female #1 kimbo kush f2. I like this one but the smell is meh. Earthy mossey chocolate. So I'm going to throw some cookie and gas on her from ol boy. Off springs name might be kimbo lives or Mr. Kimble.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice. ...
> 
> This is my D cure (baby daddy ) aka (hit'N split)
> View attachment 3711966


Nice one. He is going to put out some tony Montana piles of pollen.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2016)

Kimbo lives.....hell yeah.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice. ...
> 
> This is my D cure (baby daddy ) aka (hit'N split)
> View attachment 3711966


That's a nice male and D cure too....he's alot more handsome then the male I used. .


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

Female and male number two. Humble pie mom crossed to humble pie dad = f2 . I was going to use my animism male but I thought it would be more of the same. Cherry limeade phenoogkb Dom male. I just grabbed enough pollen to f2. I got a huge foul mouth male going in to flower, so this one had to go.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Nice. ...
> 
> This is my D cure (baby daddy ) aka (hit'N split)
> View attachment 3711966


That is one top notch dad right there Gen, those bud clusters are unbelievable!! 



v.s one said:


> Female and male number two. Humble pie mom crossed to humble pie dad = f2 . I was going to use my animism male but I thought it would be more of the same. Cherry limeade phenoView attachment 3712024ogkb Dom male. I just grabbed enough pollen to f2. I got a huge foul mouth male going in to flower, so this one had to go.View attachment 3712031


Oh man, he didn't turn out anything like I had expected, I thought he'd have some sick clusters on top, they look very sparse! I hope he passes on the dank trait rather than the sparcity!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That is one top notch dad right there Gen, those bud clusters are unbelievable!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, he didn't turn out anything like I had expected, I thought he'd have some sick clusters on top, they look very sparse! I hope he passes





eastcoastmo said:


> That is one top notch dad right there Gen, those bud clusters are unbelievable!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, he didn't turn out anything like I had expected, I thought he'd have some sick clusters on top, they look very sparse! I hope he passes on the dank trait rather than the sparcity!!


I know. Forgot about him left him in the corner next to some big girls. When I caught my fuck up he was already busting. Caught it late but I caught it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I know. Forgot about him left him in the corner next to some big girls. When I caught my fuck up he was already busting. Caught it late but I caught it.


Ah well man, i'm sure he'll still pass on some good traits...that ogkb look has to account for something!!


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 2, 2016)

my ((Chemo X Respect) X Ancient OG mom pregnant with Dragon Fruit from Bodhi, can't wait to show off the offspring...


not the greatest picture but this plant did well, Blue City Diesel X MissJack ( MissJack = Pennywise (male) X Senora Ampero (female)


----------



## astronomikl (Jul 4, 2016)

This is a cross I made that I have been running for about a year now. it is Cali O x (Exodus Cheese x C99 x Super Silver haze) She is very potent, with an upbeat high that will keep a smile on your face and your eyes deep red. She has a slight orange taste, more of a hazy type of taste with the orange coming on the end.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2016)

Dcure
Few tops hit with bio D f2 1&2


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 5, 2016)

hows that dcure daddy coming along?


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> hows that dcure daddy coming along?


He put out lots off pollen. .and some of it hit this bio d f2
 
& this same bio d f2 got hit by Grapestomper og

This lucky charms is badass also..
 
Cream.. ..chem..bliss...

This is chernobyl from seed...wow on her smells,wow on her growth,...just wow


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 7, 2016)

beutifuls. that bio d/dcure/gstomper sounds awesome. even have a craving for a box of lucky charms now...


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 7, 2016)

Bout to pop off! Alien x Shoreline


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 10, 2016)

Here is another post on what is becoming my very favorite thread on RIU, I wish more people were contributing though...

current budding room setup, all leds
  

Blue City Diesel X MissJack (MissJack is pennywise x senora ampero, I keep repeating this but I really think those 2 hybrids were a match in heaven!! (pennywise x senora ampero that is)


here is another pheno, I am trying to reveg this one, sorry for the bad picture, this plant did phenomenally well, awesome bag appeal, not so much smell to it, kinda like hash plant actually, but strong!! and likely high in CBD.


This one is a bit of a disappointment, not sure if it has anything to do with the way I grew it but she is Mr.Nice Super Silver Haze, only one or 2 seeds so it's not like I could select a winner, the smell reminds me of my - ((SpaceBomb X haoma) X MissJack), not sure if thats what super silver haze is supposed to smell like but if that is the case, I don't like it. Anyway I did pollinate a bud with Dragon Fruit, I ll try the seeds anyway.
\


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2016)

Smoking blackdynamite. ..orange to the max..now I'm on a orange kick.
 
And some funk like always.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 20, 2016)

I did twice have orange smelly tasty plants, Agent Orange, some beautiful phenos, most if not all hermied but was still a nice smoke, crossed a male to a random Chemo I had at the time and found a really nice orange tasting plant, also hermied.... so I put orange on hold lol.


----------



## blackforest (Jul 20, 2016)

Found a couple of seeds from my first practice chuck. I had a cherry gorilla female and had a male fangbanger og (freebie). I only pollinated 1 bud on the CG but never labeled the branch so I didn't know what bud/branch was pollinated, but found a couple in a bud I ground up yesterday. Almost forgot all about it. 

I currently have a goji og and some sinmint females going. I collected some pollen from a goji male and a the fuzz male. Crossed the goji with goji and the fuzz on different branches (labeled this time) and crossed the sinmint females with goji and fuzz also. About a month left on them. Excited to see if I can get anything decent from them!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 21, 2016)

Sinmint x Goji og male...that would sell fast


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Smoking blackdynamite. ..orange to the max..now I'm on a orange kick.
> View attachment 3737604
> And some funk like always.


Can't wait to see Ghost town in flower I heard some good.rewiew on this one


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

Some gg4 x blackcherrypie pollen. I already hit my skywalker og, strawberry banana sherbet, sensi starxbubbleberry and ogkbxbcp with it.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie Glue #3


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 22, 2016)

triple purple rhino


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie Glue #3View attachment 3738867 View attachment 3738868 View attachment 3738878


Nice color coming through bro! Can't wait to pop mine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Need some of 


Dr.D81 said:


> Cherry Pie Glue #3View attachment 3738867 View attachment 3738868 View attachment 3738878


Nnnnnnneeeeddd some of that in my life lol.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 23, 2016)

everything hit with quin n tonic pollen (cbd strain). 4 other strains and a q&t female. 
pulled the male after pollinating, next time ill probably just run a male or two and collect pollen. I knew when I did it this way it would be alot of clean up. this is my first time chucking


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Tony Clifton packs available from [email protected] 190shipped incase anyone wants sine nice ogkb in their breeding program


----------



## v.s one (Jul 24, 2016)

@ genuity. Your storage method for pollen worked great for me. Do you a have dilution process also?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

(Bubble berry x Chem d )x (mss x bcb) pollen took and seeds are forming.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

Week3


----------



## GroErr (Jul 26, 2016)

The chucking gods are smiling down on me I think. Popped the first testers, 8x Harlequin x Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) F1's, pulled 2x tri-leaf phenos, first one sexed is a male. Crossing fingers for that 2nd tri-leaf pheno to be fem 



 

Cheers


----------



## v.s one (Jul 26, 2016)

Kimbo kush Starting to dial ate.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2016)

Love this moment. ..no epidural ...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 26, 2016)

I just pulled a Stray bean out of nug of my mass super skunk. I checked the rest of the batch and and the other strains I grew and nothing just that one seed. I'm not positive how it happened but I'm excited to pop it and see what comes.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Kimbo kush Starting to dial ate.View attachment 3742395


bet your gaggin to get those offspring germinating ASAP bro? i know i would be lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 27, 2016)

genuity said:


> Love this moment. ..no epidural ...


No epidural that bad *itch lol


----------



## v.s one (Jul 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bet your gaggin to get those offspring germinating ASAP bro? i know i would be lol


you better believe it!!!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> you better believe it!!!!


lol yeah its a better feeling than even getting that rare pack of beans you been waiting on, 1000's of beans of your own unique creation, fresh & enough to last for many years to come


----------



## v.s one (Jul 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol yeah its a better feeling than even getting that rare pack of beans you been waiting on, 1000's of beans of your own unique creation, fresh & enough to last for many years to come


How about when you look at them seeds, and say is there that ultra rare pink pheno or a cup winner. In there or even that super frosty stud. Man pollen chucking. It's fun ain't it.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> How about when you look at them seeds, and say is there that ultra rare pink pheno or a cup winner. In there or even that super frosty stud. Man pollen chucking. It's fun ain't it.


dead right man!, cant see the time when i will stop chucking, best types ive ever had were chucks that turned out better than the parents!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 27, 2016)

cherry pie glue rum bayou


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

Humble pie f2.


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2016)

Mmmmm


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 30, 2016)

Yo


greencropper said:


> lol yeah its a better feeling than even getting that rare pack of beans you been waiting on, 1000's of beans of your own unique creation, fresh & enough to last for many years to come[/QUOTE
> 
> You gave me goosebumps


----------



## v.s one (Jul 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Mmmmm


Watch out G I'm a dog when it comes to pie.


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2016)

Just got an overflow of veg plants (like I got room)

Chemdawg 
Mango haze
Black cheese 
24k x kosher kush x tangie 
Sin mints

Now what to do...got to make room.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got an overflow of veg plants (like I got room)
> 
> Chemdawg
> Mango haze
> ...


I would keep chem dawg


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got an overflow of veg plants (like I got room)
> 
> Chemdawg
> Mango haze
> ...


Drop them in the teleporter to me


----------



## GreenSanta (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got an overflow of veg plants (like I got room)
> 
> Chemdawg
> Mango haze
> ...


I actually have to make room in the veg room too, I like to leave the culls outside in the summer in case in change my mind but generally it's such a great feeling to start fresh in the veg room and everything transplanted to the right size containers with nothing but the keepers and the newers. I have so many seedlings of so many strains now I really have to clean this mess up!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just got an overflow of veg plants (like I got room)
> 
> Chemdawg
> Mango haze
> ...


I'd take the sin mints.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

I've decided to make seeds this run. My smoke jars are full and I ordered some bubble bags to try to make some ice hash. I've got 2 tangerine power females, one pure animal, and one raspberry diesel female that I am going to hit with a white chocolate covered strawberry male. He's not super frosty but his stem is sticky and hollow and he smells wonderful. I thought that doing a little chunking would satisfy my bean addiction but I'll be damned if I didn't order more this week.

I'll post pix when things get further along.


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2016)

Dropping 2 chernobyl 
1 dcure
1 bio diesel f2

Still picking 2 more.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> Dropping 2 chernobyl
> 1 dcure
> 1 bio diesel f2
> 
> Still picking 2 more.


Are you going to f2 the sin mints if you find something special?


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Are you going to f2 the sin mints if you find something special?


I have no males..

My buddy had way to many plants,and got overwhelmed...and I had to adopt 5 teenage plants..they are all females..


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have no males..
> 
> My buddy had way to many plants,and got overwhelmed...and I had to adopt 5 teenage plants..they are all females..


Those seem to be like Sasquatch can't find them. I thought I had a pack nailed down a few weeks ago from a European bank. Emailed them to confirm they were is stock and that they shipped to the US and they said hell yeah bro. I overpaid for them and bought the guaranteed shipping then got an email a week later saying they didn't have those in stock. What a bunch of douche canoes. Oh well at least I got my money back.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I've decided to make seeds this run. My smoke jars are full and I ordered some bubble bags to try to make some ice hash. I've got 2 tangerine power females, one pure animal, and one raspberry diesel female that I am going to hit with a white chocolate covered strawberry male. He's not super frosty but his stem is sticky and hollow and he smells wonderful. I thought that doing a little chunking would satisfy my bean addiction but I'll be damned if I didn't order more this week.
> 
> I'll post pix when things get further along.


How's that pure animal?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 31, 2016)

It's a little early to tell. Her structure is nice but she is stretching like hell. About the norm for a cookies cross. Smell is kinda of earthy yet sweet. I was hoping for the black/dark pheno.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 31, 2016)

i feel your pain on being limited on room buddy, especially with 5/5 females on the honeybees  +10 more seeds i dropped at the same time.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 31, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I would keep chem dawg


I about freaked out today when i couldn't find my 91 Chem


I already chopped the white deseil x triple purple doja, forum x TPD, and Larry B x TPD. tomorrow the 91 Chem x TPD, and cherry pie x TPD come down. That leaves grape ape x tpd and HAOG x TPD . The triple purple rhino , pit bull x TPD and grape og x TPD are dry already. Next up is Dr Who and Chernobyl males


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 31, 2016)

your gear is next on my list doc, after my next planned drop of genstash. id like to try the rum bayou or cherry pie x gg4. we'll see whats up though when the time comes!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 1, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> your gear is next on my list doc, after my next planned drop of genstash. id like to try the rum bayou or cherry pie x gg4. we'll see whats up though when the time comes!


I know telling me i have some Auora OG ready to rock


----------



## Moe Flo (Aug 5, 2016)

Successfully retained much of the fuel smell and flavor for this chuck of ECSD x Warda reek'n OG F1 (by Rare Dankness). 4 heads on a gr in a Juicy Jay and one by one everyone says there toasted.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2016)

Looking good Moe flo....

Honeybee


----------



## Moe Flo (Aug 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Looking good Moe flo....
> 
> Honeybee
> View attachment 3750232


"Tric's City"


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 7, 2016)

pbbreath. Hit one of the lowers with ogkbxbcp. Can't wait to grow these out when finished.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3752228 pbbreath. Hit one of the lowers with ogkbxbcp. Can't wait to grow these out when finished.


Now that is some tasty looking shit! Very nice!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3752228 pbbreath. Hit one of the lowers with ogkbxbcp. Can't wait to grow these out when finished.


Yummy lol sign me up!!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yummy lol sign me up!!


We'll see how many beans she produces but if I get a good amount I definitely got you.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> We'll see how many beans she produces but if I get a good amount I definitely got you.


Me 2 me 2 !


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Me 2 me 2 !


Of course you too


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Of course you too


me too? lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

Bubblechemx(gg4xbcpmale)seeds are about to pop out soon. I'd say a week or 2 tops. I'll have 10 different strains and if anyone wants to help me test a few you let me know. Going to send some in to oes too for him to hand out as freebies.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

skyjacker og. Hit a few branches with the gg4xbcp and a couple more with road kill unicorn.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

Djshortblueberryxecsd. I'll have a few of these too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3752762 Djshortblueberryxecsd. I'll have a few of these too.


Sharing is caring fam. I'll take a 10pc spicy..


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Sharing is caring fam. I'll take a 10pc spicy..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Latest pollinations 
Plemon x sour cherry male
Sour tangi, grape og, grape ape, daze, forum cookies

Hso Chem x gdp male
Tres sister

Hoverboard male
Daze

Chernobyl male
Super skunk, bear creek kush, cherry pie

Dr who male
Sour tangi, bck, rum bayou, grape og, grape ape, cherry pie, forum, white d, tres sister, socal master, bsb/cd x wr, 

Dr who male


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Latest pollinations
> Plemon x sour cherry male
> Sour tangi, grape og, grape ape, daze, forum cookies
> 
> ...


Me me me. Kidding but those sound fiery!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me me me. Kidding but those sound fiery!!


Man i am stoked about popping some 91 chem x triple purple doja! Shit is going to be fire ass purps I hope


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Have filled up every cup/pot I have soil for. Now to let them grow .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 8, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i am stoked about popping some 91 chem x triple purple doja! Shit is going to be fire ass purps I hope


Now that sounds right up my alley Doc...hit me up when they become available.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3752762 Djshortblueberryxecsd. I'll have a few of these too.


Shiiiiiit, that is freakin beautiful  I'd love to get my hands on some of them, if I could please?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Man i am stoked about popping some 91 chem x triple purple doja! Shit is going to be fire ass purps I hope


Damn doc now that's a cross id ove to try keep up the good work bro you're killing it.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Noticed the other day 2 of my males (prime crystal)and (mendobreath) are shooting pistols out of the top. Balls everywhere else but if you look just at the top it looks female. Have you ever ran into this doc?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Noticed the other day 2 of my males (prime crystal)and (mendobreath) are shooting pistols out of the top. Balls everywhere else but if you look just at the top it looks female. Have you ever ran into this doc?


id love to hear an answer too. Had that happen on my last run, figured it was cuz i lost power for two days after a storm....


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 9, 2016)

PCK x (Exodus Cheese x C99) we call her Bad Man Ting ...... very narcotic high, it hits you in the head first then has this relaxing the body effect as well. an UP high but if too much is smoked she will put you out


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Noticed the other day 2 of my males (prime crystal)and (mendobreath) are shooting pistols out of the top. Balls everywhere else but if you look just at the top it looks female. Have you ever ran into this doc?


Yes @Mohican and myself have had this


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Noticed the other day 2 of my males (prime crystal)and (mendobreath) are shooting pistols out of the top. Balls everywhere else but if you look just at the top it looks female. Have you ever ran into this doc?


I've seen this from a few growers before and DJ Short says this kind of male is gold because it's a male who will create fem seeds without herm issues. Have asked all people who have ran into but nobody keeps the male to breed with. I'm still waiting for someone to confirm if that's true or not.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I've seen this from a few growers before and DJ Short says his kind of male is good because it's a male who will create fem seeds without herm issues. Have asked all people who have ran into but nobody keeps the male to breed with. I'm still waiting for someone to confirm if that's true or not.


That is not true tryed it


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> That is not true tryed it


Well I'm glad you did cus now I can say that's BS  did the offspring show major herm traits just wondering?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjams said:


> Well I'm glad you did cus now I can say that's BS  did the offspring show major herm traits just wondering?


Nope not the one i used


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Nope not the one i used


Well maybe DJ Short got that part right then lol. I just didn't see how a herm male would produce all fem seeds but the science of breeding isn't my strong suit


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well maybe DJ Short got that part right then lol. I just didn't see how a herm male would produce all fem seeds but the science of breeding isn't my strong suit


I can't wait till you start slinging pollen...I wanna grow some AK gear . I already know you have a badass genetic library 
Edit : It's very addictive also.....I have to use restraint and force myself to remove males lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm going to use the mendobreath male that's doing it for a few projects so I'll let you know how the offspring turn out. Right now it reeks bad and it's getting frosty so hopefully it will produce some killer offspring. The prime crystal one i put outside and I'm just going to let it do its thing.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Im just growing some of my chucks for the first time....I love it


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Dawgbizkits x D cure outdoors


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D cure @ 3 weeks veg 18/6


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well maybe DJ Short got that part right then lol. I just didn't see how a herm male would produce all fem seeds but the science of breeding isn't my strong suit


I believe DJ said that males that throw pistills are good for increasing the female to male ratio. Didn't have anything to do with reducing herms


----------



## GroErr (Aug 9, 2016)

Harlequin x Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) F1 tri-leaf mutant male, just about to start dropping pollen. Have another mutant tri-leaf F1 coming up and hoping it's a fem to hit it with this one. I've mainly read that it's a mutation and can't be passed on. But if the opportunity presents itself, why not...



Cheers


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

Seeds starting to form on this special girl. Trying to figure out a name for her ,blizzard og,snow white or frost boss. She's got frost from top to bottom. Frost on top of frost. And she's only Hf way there


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lineage: Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple, Day 44 * Smells like sweet watermelon


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Lineage: Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple, Day 44 * Smells like sweet watermelon
> View attachment 3753760


Looks like some fire right there.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Different pheno, has the OG pinecone shape and frosting but with a tropical fruit basket smell:


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 9, 2016)

A cross from years ago, Arjan's Strawberry Haze x Mexican bagseed sativa that resulted in 15 finger leaves:


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Lineage: Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple, Day 44 * Smells like sweet watermelon
> View attachment 3753760


That's truly amazing.  and the lineage  that's what dreams are made of.


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Aug 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's truly amazing.  and the lineage  that's what dreams are made of.


Yet what I find most amazing is that, at only 44 days of flowering, it's of 95% cloudy trichomes and 99% orange pistols. Truly an early girl. Will harvest on day 49.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I believe DJ said that males that throw pistills are good for increasing the female to male ratio. Didn't have anything to do with reducing herms


It wasn't about reducing herms it just said it would create all fem seeds and no herm trait would be passed through. The article is posted all over net I can find it again


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Different pheno, has the OG pinecone shape and frosting but with a tropical fruit basket smell:
> View attachment 3753773


They're stunning mate, well done!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It wasn't about reducing herms it just said it would create all fem seeds and no herm trait would be passed through. The article is posted all over net I can find it again


Yes please, if you can find it bro, I'd love to read it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It wasn't about reducing herms it just said it would create all fem seeds and no herm trait would be passed through. The article is posted all over net I can find it again


Seems we are both right bro lol. This thread mentions an exerpt from DJ's book 'Cannabis Culture'..

http://boards.cannabis.com/threads/male-dominant-hermaphrodites.120546/


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It wasn't about reducing herms it just said it would create all fem seeds and no herm trait would be passed through. The article is posted all over net I can find it again


When you gonna start chucking bro....you've got an eye for phenos so the rest is easy !


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Lineage: Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple, Day 44 * Smells like sweet watermelon
> View attachment 3753760


Put them things on the blocks and stop hoarding them for yourself.. Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 10, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> When you gonna start chucking bro....you've got an eye for phenos do the rest is easy !


It's already planned bro believe me I'm gonna do some soon as I get back going. Thought it would've been happened by now but it's just seems like shit doesn't want me to grow right now  but I have two males I'm sitting on. SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath. I have a few chucks already tho well accidental lol

Got Hashplant 3, Platinum Delights, Chernobyl x Silverback Jack and some Silverback Jack f2s. I'm gonna get something from hide going when I get back rolling cus I've passed about say 7-10 packs of the Hashplant 3 x Silverback Jack haven't seen anything yet but I will get to them myself. Also got some mystery type seeds from don't really know what true lineage is as I had SinMints going and I know one of the phenos nutted somewhere but I couldn't find any open sacs on them but those should be good too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Put them things on the blocks and stop hoarding them for yourself.. Lol


Word


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's already planned bro believe me I'm gonna do some soon as I get back going. Thought it would've been happened by now but it's just seems like shit doesn't want me to grow right now  but I have two males I'm sitting on. SinMint Cookies and Grateful Breath. I have a few chucks already tho well accidental lol
> 
> Got Hashplant 3, Platinum Delights, Chernobyl x Silverback Jack and some Silverback Jack f2s. I'm gonna get something from hide going when I get back rolling cus I've passed about say 7-10 packs of the Hashplant 3 x Silverback Jack haven't seen anything yet but I will get to them myself. Also got some mystery type seeds from don't really know what true lineage is as I had SinMints going and I know one of the phenos nutted somewhere but I couldn't find any open sacs on them but those should be good too.


Wicked bro, can't wait to see what you come out with hey


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked bro, can't wait to see what you come out with hey


Im pretty sure it'll be solid genetics AK puts out


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Put them things on the blocks and stop hoarding them for yourself.. Lol


I believe he's gonna have the next big strain or cut coming from those...sit back see what happens


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Harlequin x Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) F1 tri-leaf mutant male, just about to start dropping pollen. Have another mutant tri-leaf F1 coming up and hoping it's a fem to hit it with this one. I've mainly read that it's a mutation and can't be passed on. But if the opportunity presents itself, why not...
> 
> View attachment 3753696
> 
> Cheers


Save some pollen bro for later ideas


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

Peanutbutterbreath. Pollinated one branch with pbb male for f2s and another branch with ogkbxbcp. Think I'll call the later one peanut butter and jelly breath


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Peanutbutterbreath. Pollinated one branch with pbb male for f2s and another branch with ogkbxbcp. Think I'll call the later one peanut butter and jelly breathView attachment 3754472


How much for some PB n J' F2 10 pk lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

I'll let you know when they're ready bud. Probably a few weeks away but than I'll probably cure the seeds for atleast a week or 2 after that. I can't believe the ridiculous price greedyline is asking for them. Makes me want to make millions of f2s and give em away.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Makes me want to make millions of f2s and give em away


Do it! Need more people that think like you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Peanutbutterbreath. Pollinated one branch with pbb male for f2s and another branch with ogkbxbcp. Think I'll call the later one peanut butter and jelly breathView attachment 3754472


Wow! Fkn nice


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 10, 2016)

couple pics from my last chuck experiment.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3754519 View attachment 3754520 View attachment 3754521 couple pics from my last chuck experiment.


Beautiful work.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3754519 View attachment 3754520 View attachment 3754521 couple pics from my last chuck experiment.


You definitely have a good eye for it!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'll let you know when they're ready bud. Probably a few weeks away but than I'll probably cure the seeds for atleast a week or 2 after that. I can't believe the ridiculous price greedyline is asking for them. Makes me want to make millions of f2s and give em away.


Man I been on a mission to do the same. Been trying to get that Dosidos as I have a nice Grateful Breath male. Sad to see people paying $650+ for a pack of beans.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh just use your awesome chucking skills.......then you can post pics and hit the like button........this shits old


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 11, 2016)

Sounds like someone's chucks must have failed lmao


----------



## PerroVerde (Aug 11, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Sounds like someone's chucks must have failed lmao


Or everyone's smashed from there harvest.... still... lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2016)

Sipping my tea.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (Aug 11, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Man I been on a mission to do the same. Been trying to get that Dosidos as I have a nice Grateful Breath male. Sad to see people paying $650+ for a pack of beans.


since Archive aint coming to the party with releasing more Dosidos looks like we gotta make our own? glad the ingredients are still around!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> since Archive aint coming to the party with releasing more Dosidos looks like we gotta make our own? glad the ingredients are still around!View attachment 3755092


Oh hells yeah


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm making some pbbreath f2s and some crosses with it. I'll also be hitting my dosido cut with it to. I'll be releasing through my ig and I'll probably hand out a few to peeps on here. I'm going to be working with some Tony clifton shortly to. Gotta a bunch of projects lined up.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm making some pbbreath f2s and some crosses with it. I'll also be hitting my dosido cut with it to. I'll be releasing through my ig and I'll probably hand out a few to peeps on here. I'm going to be working with some Tony clifton shortly to. Gotta a bunch of projects lined up.


Sounds good man, if your current grows are anything to go by, looks like you'll have some serious dank!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm making some pbbreath f2s and some crosses with it. I'll also be hitting my dosido cut with it to. I'll be releasing through my ig and I'll probably hand out a few to peeps on here. I'm going to be working with some Tony clifton shortly to. Gotta a bunch of projects lined up.


Oh hells yeah!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

Chuck all NIGHT. Grow all DAY.sinister diesel= daybreaker X bio d. F-goji= goji Og X fire alien kush. Kimbo lives= kimbo kush f2 star fighter pheno X animism jojo dancer male.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Chuck all NIGHT. Grow all DAY.


Hell yeah, and vice versa!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Chuck all NIGHT. Grow all DAY.View attachment 3756888sinister diesel= daybreaker X bio d. F-goji= goji Og X fire alien kush. Kimbo lives= kimbo kush f2 star fighter pheno X animism jojo dancer male.


that kimbo x animism is gonna be something else! watching with interest bro!


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2016)

The process begins....
 
 
Dog x Huckleberry kush


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that kimbo x animism is gonna be something else! watching with interest bro!


 The biggest and darkest beans. I made just like kimbo. Lol. Out of all my chucks this one is perfect. The best parents selected. Compared to some f2s I had to make just to find something better.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3756980 The biggest and darkest beans. I made just like kimbo. Lol. Out of all my chucks this one is perfect. The best parents selected. Compared to some f2s I had to make just to find something better.


nice man...germination rate ok?


----------



## v.s one (Aug 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice man...germination rate ok?


4/4, but it took a bit longer. I thought I was going to have to scuff.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 4/4, but it took a bit longer. I thought I was going to have to scuff.


all good, my CV raspberry kush chuck from last season only have 1 in 10 germ rate, i think i maybe was impatient and pulled them too early Ha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Chuck all NIGHT. Grow all DAY.View attachment 3756888sinister diesel= daybreaker X bio d. F-goji= goji Og X fire alien kush. Kimbo lives= kimbo kush f2 star fighter pheno X animism jojo dancer male.


Sweet! Some nice sounding crosses in there man!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> all good, my CV raspberry kush chuck from last season only have 1 in 10 germ rate, i think i maybe was impatient and pulled them too early Ha


That was the best looking female I seen outdoor. I knew she was going to be high maintenance. Scuff, score, and patients works good. Gd luck buddy.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That was the best looking female I seen outdoor. I knew she was going to be high maintenance. Scuff, score, and patients works good. Gd luck buddy.


ive never scuffed before...i will try it and see what happens thanks


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 14, 2016)

double doja dog ( 91 chem x double purple doja f2 )
 triple purple rhino ( bsb / cb x wr x dpd f2 )
  triched out dr who male I just crossed to a ton of little 12in clones


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 14, 2016)

I wish that I could have separated my male from my females to allow for more bud development but that's how it goes when you you have limited space. I just left him in there to do his thing. Sorry about the pitiful iPhone pix.

Pure Animal x WCCS


Raspberry Diesel X WCCS


Tangerine Power X WCCS


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 15, 2016)

This one is called La Onda (Cali O x (Maury Povich....a strain whose father was unknown ... mother was boudica) smells like orange pez


----------



## v.s one (Aug 15, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> This one is called La Onda (Cali O x (Maury Povich....a strain whose father was unknown ... mother was boudica) smells like orange pez


----------



## GroErr (Aug 15, 2016)

Freshly harvested males, some plant porn coming up 

 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2016)

Double purple pie ( cherry pie x double purple doja f2)


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 17, 2016)

1 week into flower. My cherry pie glue x cherry pie breath. I may be on to something here.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 17, 2016)

Pbbreath mom I'm using for a few crosses.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 17, 2016)

Just dropped some these bad boys. Been looking for a good haze to makes some crosses with.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yo that's great! I was supposed to get some a5 haze crosses from him before I had to move


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yo that's great! I was supposed to get some a5 haze crosses from him before I had to move


I got these from a friend he got them from karma. I gave my buddy a bunch of clones and he gave me these and a few others as token of his appreciation. I'm definitely making f2s of these if you want some doc. I might even be able to spare one or 2 right now if you don't want to wait for f2s


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2016)

Sinister diesel . Man where's @Joedank .just made a batch of capulater's Og bio war . A new Bennie tea. Will see how it performs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I got these from a friend he got them from karma. I gave my buddy a bunch of clones and he gave me these and a few others as token of his appreciation. I'm definitely making f2s of these if you want some doc. I might even be able to spare one or 2 right now if you don't want to wait for f2s


well I am on a bean popping hold till new years


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sinister diesel . Man where's @Joedank .View attachment 3760867just made a batch of capulater's Og bio war . A new Bennie tea. Will see how it performs.


he is in a yart hommie but he is well. got a bunch of his moms on hold for him here


----------



## v.s one (Aug 18, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> he is in a yart hommie but he is well. got a bunch of his moms on hold for him here


DAMMM.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 18, 2016)

I was thinking about him yesterday. He's ok huh?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 18, 2016)

yea ok and growing at like 9200 ft 

a clone or two and the latest seedlings.  see why I have to wait till jan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> yea ok and growing at like 9200 ft
> 
> a clone or two and the latest seedlings. View attachment 3760959 see why I have to wait till janView attachment 3760960


Now thats awesome


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2016)

Finally getting around to growing out some of my own chucks again. First up, Animas Valley (TK x (OGKB x Wetdream)) x Black Lime Reserve (Black Lime x Chem Dog Special Reserve). Also, Hit a nice tasting Goji pheno and a Cherry Pie x (Bomb Threat Bubba x Chem4bx3) with the BLR and made a bunch of BLR F2's.


----------



## blackforest (Aug 19, 2016)

20 inch zucchini from the wife's garden. The neighbors are getting suspicious.  LOL

On another note, just chopped my goji female I crossed with more goji and the fuzz. Do I have to let the seeds cure or wait or anything like that before they are good to germ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> 20 inch zucchini from the wife's garden. The neighbors are getting suspicious.  LOL
> 
> On another note, just chopped my goji female I crossed with more goji and the fuzz. Do I have to let the seeds cure or wait or anything like that before they are good to germ?
> 
> View attachment 3761296


They need to dry out for a bit before germinating. Give them 3-4 weeks


----------



## blackforest (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They need to dry out for a bit before germinating. Give them 3-4 weeks


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 19, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Finally getting around to growing out some of my own chucks again. First up, Animas Valley (TK x (OGKB x Wetdream)) x Black Lime Reserve (Black Lime x Chem Dog Special Reserve). Also, Hit a nice tasting Goji pheno and a Cherry Pie x (Bomb Threat Bubba x Chem4bx3) with the BLR and made a bunch of BLR F2's.


Some great chucks you got there. I'd grow that Animas x BLR. Be watching see what you get from those


----------



## podfather20 (Aug 19, 2016)

That animas valley sound interesting to say the leased


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 19, 2016)

podfather20 said:


> That animas valley sound interesting to say the leased


It was a very dank mom. 
The female black lime we grew outdoor had great branch structure, frost, and mold resistance but it was lacking a solid nose. The male had a really limey smell on the stem rub and big ol male pollen cola's. I actually got the two from my buddy who thought they were both female but the male was just a real late shower.

I will be happy if the progeny leans in either direction...an Animas with better branching and mold resistance but all the marshmellowy grease of the mom. Or if the male adds some lime to the animas. Also hoping that the fact these were bred outside helps out on the mold resistance as well....it gets very wet here in Hawaii.

Black lime was half of the equation with gene's emerald cup winning cherry limeade that tested at over 5% terps.

I germ tested about 15 black lime f2's and gave them to a buddy to grow out cuz I didn't have space. He is gonna look for a nice male in them to back cross to the black lime #5 clone that has been going around and I also wanted to bx the pheno I got.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 19, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> It was a very dank mom.
> The female black lime we grew outdoor had great branch structure, frost, and mold resistance but it was lacking a solid nose. The male had a really limey smell on the stem rub and big ol male pollen cola's. I actually got the two from my buddy who thought they were both female but the male was just a real late shower.
> 
> I will be happy if the progeny leans in either direction...an Animas with better branching and mold resistance but all the marshmellowy grease of the mom. Or if the male adds some lime to the animas. Also hoping that the fact these were bred outside helps out on the mold resistance as well....it gets very wet here in Hawaii.
> ...


Them limes sound yummy


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)

Bubblechemxblueberryheadbandxcherrypieglue


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Now thats awesome


Hope you are well @Joedank


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 19, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> BubblechemxblueberryheadbandxcherrypieglueView attachment 3761646


Yea please  hehe


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sinister diesel . Man where's @Joedank .View attachment 3760867just made a batch of capulater's Og bio war . A new Bennie tea. Will see how it performs.


Miss all you bad ass growers . I'm doing well . Living my wife's dream in a yurt . At 9200feet .She loves it I am not sold on it 
I am working alot cooking at a 4 star hotel . The commute sucks but I love to cook an it is fun to play with excellent food . Got some baller bear Creek kush getting big in a greenhouse from @Doc's Dank Seeds .also the joes ghost from @genuity is Killin it . 
Got some bx ghost og pollen to chuck on the ghost mom for the 3x . Gonna stop there an kill all my mom's just go from seed of my own an you fine people . 
Keep Killin it chuckerrs .


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the love garden not as big as I like . But a year off is alot less paranoia an alot more time to be in the high Country with my family.


Vnsmkr said:


> Hope you are well @Joedank


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Thanks for the love View attachment 3761700garden not as big as I like . But a year off is alot less paranoia an alot more time to be in the high Country with my family.


Times that are priceless and irreplaceable my friend. Good for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

And definitely no negative envy but ffs I wish my wife would even think out of the box (in the box as far as Im concerned) like that!! Lucky man


----------



## Joedank (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Times that are priceless and irreplaceable my friend. Good for you


Thanks . I like that 6 5 footers is a year off . Lol . Hope life is good for you brother !


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 20, 2016)

Strawberry diesel x sherbert pollinated by cherrypieglue. Terps are off the charts. The nose on her is insane strawberry funk with diesel undertones and I keep getting hints of orange and vanilla cream. So many smells rolled into one. Very limited on these. It was my first run with her so I didn't want to pollinate to much.


----------



## podfather20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Dam those limes sound super dank


----------



## podfather20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> BubblechemxblueberryheadbandxcherrypieglueView attachment 3761646


Dam those will have some dank to be founds in them it would be nice to have a few of to hunt through


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Miss all you bad ass growers . I'm doing well . Living my wife's dream in a yurt . At 9200feet .She loves it I am not sold on it
> I am working alot cooking at a 4 star hotel . The commute sucks but I love to cook an it is fun to play with excellent food . Got some baller bear Creek kush getting big in a greenhouse from @Doc's Dank Seeds .also the joes ghost from @genuity is Killin it .
> Got some bx ghost og pollen to chuck on the ghost mom for the 3x . Gonna stop there an kill all my mom's just go from seed of my own an you fine people .
> Keep Killin it chuckerrs .


Waay jealous of ya Joe ! What a great experience for your kids too.
Be well, bob

The fb x lc, a couple weeks in, can't wait


----------



## v.s one (Aug 20, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Miss all you bad ass growers . I'm doing well . Living my wife's dream in a yurt . At 9200feet .She loves it I am not sold on it
> I am working alot cooking at a 4 star hotel . The commute sucks but I love to cook an it is fun to play with excellent food . Got some baller bear Creek kush getting big in a greenhouse from @Doc's Dank Seeds .also the joes ghost from @genuity is Killin it .
> Got some bx ghost og pollen to chuck on the ghost mom for the 3x . Gonna stop there an kill all my mom's just go from seed of my own an you fine people .
> Keep Killin it chuckerrs .


Good luck bro. Have fun. Drop in on us anytime. That's why I chuck never know what life brings.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 21, 2016)

TP#1 and Pure Animal frosting up and swelling with seeds.

TP#1
 

PA


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Thanks for thelove [ATACH=full]3761700[/ATTACH]garden not as big as I like . But a year off is alot less paranoia an alot more time to be in the high Country with my family.


Man that looks like great fun there! Was great talking with you Saturday buddy


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on a mission to either find or create the ultimate haze. Here's a couple more packs to pheno hunt through. Big thanks to doc d.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 22, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D cure


----------



## indican3 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm kind of mad I only now just ventured into this thread. I thought there was a company named Chuckers Paradise, but this is much more interesting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ha ha, it may work as a seedbank name too


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

It would be pretty cool if all the chuckers got together started a seed company and each one released their best chuck.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> It would be pretty cool if all the chuckers got together started a seed company and each one released their best chuck.


Hell yeah.. Some sort of co op. Strength in numbers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hell yeah.. Some sort of co op. Strength in numbers


A worldwide organic coop . Sounds like the business to me. @DonTesla remember this idea in another context eh.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have 20 Jahruba beans


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 22, 2016)

Hell yeah, I'll have some c99xjillybean, cherry pie x sequoia strawberry, and key lime cake x lemon og to contribute.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

I got some peanutbutterbreath x animal cookies some f2s strawberry sherbert xcherrypieglue or cherrypiebreath x cherrypieglue to startthe chuckers paradise collective


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I got some peanutbutterbreath x animal cookies some f2s strawberry sherbert xcherrypieglue or cherrypiebreath x cherrypieglue to startthe chuckers paradise collective


Omg yes


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

I have about ten thousand triple purple rhino beans and that's just one cross


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

New males in flower
Smokejumper og ( sfv og x fireballs f3)
Showing a bit of early purple
 
Red purps x colorado thunder fuck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

I will always have some beans to contribute to something like that. Awesome idea. Lots of Penthaus Pot #1 with all sorts of good shit crossed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> New males in flower
> Smokejumper og ( sfv og x fireballs f3)
> Showing a bit of early purple
> View attachment 3764185 View attachment 3764186
> ...


They are some very handsome studs you got there Doc!! Really dense pod clusters and some frost to boot


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> It would be pretty cool if all the chuckers got together started a seed company and each one released their best chuck.


I'm down !


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 23, 2016)

Shit than let's do it I allready ordered a bunch mini mylar bags for my own seeds it would be easy to create a new label and do it. I'm seriously down and I think a portion of the funds should go to some kind of charity, cancer research for kids or something like that


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I think a portion of the funds should go to some kind of charity, cancer research for kids or something like that


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT !!!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have about ten thousand triple purple rhino beans and that's just one cross
> View attachment 3764184


Any contributions would be greatly appreciated lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Any contributions would greatly appreciated lol


When I saw that my first reaction was: me, me, me, me, me LMAO


----------



## torontoke (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I have about ten thousand triple purple rhino beans and that's just one cross
> View attachment 3764184


I've been chasing the rhino for years I would gladly find some of those a foster home at least temporarily lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2016)

[QUOTE="torontoke, post: 12892718, member: 88 ] Ive been chasing the rhino for years I would gladly find some of those a foster home at least temporarily lol[/QUOTE]
picked up a clone of white rhino from portland I am vegging out now. I am hoping it comes out nice. I am dumping a bunch of clones now I didn't like


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 23, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> [QUOTE="torontoke, post: 12892718, member: 88 ] Ive been chasing the rhino for years I would gladly find some of those a foster home at least temporarily lol


picked up a clone of white rhino from portland I am vegging out now. I am hoping it comes out nice. I am dumping a bunch of clones now I didn't like[/QUOTE]
I grew white rhino in 2003 that was very potent with a strong skunk/afghan smell. I have been curious about Nirvana seeds version of it. Even the seedlings put off a smell.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 23, 2016)

If anyone is actually serious about doing this and wants to bounce ideas send me a pm and we can discuss more. I think it would be great idea to start giving back to the community and people in need in some sort of way.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> If anyone is actually serious about doing this and wants to bounce ideas send me a pm and we can discuss more. I think it would be great idea to start giving back to the community and people in need in some sort of way.


I've been meaning to pm you but I been cutting grass all day lol been giving it some serious thought , got the backing of my better half so now we just got to get a game plan and put it in action .​


----------



## higher self (Aug 23, 2016)

Got these Zamaldelica x Durban Punch cross I made maybe a yr ago going. Already getting some nice fruity mango carrot smell on a few of the seedlings. I like growing fruity smelling sativa's & want to find a male to make some interesting crosses with.

One thing im wanting to recreate is the no longer sold Jamaican D from Cali Connection. It was my 1st time I had anything w/ Chem D in it & it was pretty amazing. The description " rotting passion fruit meets a skunk" was spot on & it had a real punch to the high. When I get around to the Chem Star pack from Top dawg, I'll find a nice Chem D pheno no doubt!


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 25, 2016)

Tangerine Power is frosting up and seeds are swelling out.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

The white x skywalker og pollinated with cherrypieglue . Still have 3 weeks to go on this one.Got another one of these pollinated with animal cookies on one hf and pbbreath on the other.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

Gdp x Chem d pollinated by cherrypieglue. Seeds getting ready to fall out.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

I forgot to right sour dubb. It's gdp x chemdxsourdubb.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 25, 2016)

Keeper pheno of my newest cross










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

Sticky fingers. there's going to be some serious fire coming from this pile.


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 25, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Sticky fingers. there's going to be some serious fire coming fromView attachment 3765872 this pile.


sorry for my ignorance, what's that cross you were working on? 

I am coming to the conclusion with pollen chucking that there is no point making 10 seeds, coze when its good it's never enough!! looks like you got a nice haul there


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 25, 2016)

The seeds in the pic are of (gdpxchemdxsourdubb)x (cherrypieglue). Still got more to shuck out had to take a break.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 25, 2016)

So nice


Eastcoasttreez said:


> The seeds in the pic are of (gdpxchemdxsourdubb)x (cherrypieglue). Still got more to shuck out had to take a break.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 26, 2016)

can feel free to send some testers to the Gnomish Headquarters @Eastcoasttreez , will repasent


----------



## indican3 (Aug 26, 2016)

Male Lions Milk just showed sex


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I am coming to the conclusion with pollen chucking that there is no point making 10 seeds, coze when its good it's never enough!! looks like you got a nice haul there


Right! Also its like making your own lotto tickets, the more seeds the better the chances of having a winner (male or female) on hand!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 26, 2016)

Bmgnoot send me pm. If you want I'll put you on the tester list. I'm going to be giving away a few packs of seeds at the beginning of next month on my ig account. If anyone wants to stay in the loop on that and everything that I'll be working on give me a follow at eastcoasttreez9.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 26, 2016)

All cleaned up.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> All cleaned up.View attachment 3766268


Looking nice cant wait bro!


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> All cleaned up.View attachment 3766268




HOLY Mother Ffffff...... Nice seeds  I am just going to let mine make seeds I think....

So when you do that how much potency would you lose?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 26, 2016)

Honestly when I'm making seeds I'm not worried about the potency loss because the plant is seeded. The only thing I'm thinking about is the seeds. If your worried about it just try pollinating a few branches or have one plant set aside that you'll pollinate for seeds.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Bmgnoot send me pm. If you want I'll put you on the tester list. I'm going to be giving away a few packs of seeds at the beginning of next month on my ig account. If anyone wants to stay in the loop on that and everything that I'll be working on give me a follow at eastcoasttreez9.


Word. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Honestly when I'm making seeds I'm not worried about the potency loss because the plant is seeded. The only thing I'm thinking about is the seeds. If your worried about it just try pollinating a few branches or have one plant set aside that you'll pollinate for seeds.


right on!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 27, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> All cleaned up.View attachment 3766268


How much a 10 pk ?


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 27, 2016)

some genstash goin on. Honeybee at 14 days from flip. dessert breath ~3-4 weeks have to check date..


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2016)

Looking delicious @bmgnoot 

That honeybee looks just like her mom....
 
Hope she isaid full of smells and good tastes.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 27, 2016)

Beautyful. glad the apple didnt fall far.. have a few clones of her. should be a nice purple winter. and the dessert breath 4.5 almost 5weeks


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 28, 2016)

Mass super skunk x headband x cherrypieglue


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 28, 2016)

F2s and crosses of her just about done


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> F2s and crosses of her just about doneView attachment 3768094


Fire sonnn


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Mass super skunk x headband x cherrypieglue View attachment 3767875


how many buds or branches did you pollinate for that amount of seeds? Is that "a couple of lower buds" or a main cola?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 28, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> how many buds or branches did you pollinate for that amount of seeds? Is that "a couple of lower buds" or a main cola?


I pollinated the whole plant. That's from the bottom hf that I picked through so far.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> F2s and crosses of her just about doneView attachment 3768094


I have soild my pantaloons


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2016)

Smells so much better than the seeded plant...#doyou even purp
She better smoke better....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3768667
> Smells so much better than the seeded plant...#doyou even purp
> She better smoke better....


Beautiful plant genuity


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Beautiful plant genuity


Thanks...the first run was a fully seeded plant,her terps was nasty..

This time,she smells delicious, like a fruity purple kush.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3768667
> Smells so much better than the seeded plant...#doyou even purp
> She better smoke better....


That is a wicked purple Gen, love it!! Bag appeal 10/10!!


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 29, 2016)

how many weeks are you taking her? cant wait to have mine all purped out like yours! also have a short and insanely dense compact internode pheno of the honeybee. ever run that one? flipping honeybee 2-5 tomorrow so i guess ill find out.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 29, 2016)

Some of mendobreath x gg4 started purping up right off the rip. The rest of the pics are purple crosses I've been working on for a bit.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Some of mendobreath x gg4 started purping up right off the rip. The rest of the pics are purple crosses I've been working on for a bit.View attachment 3768755 View attachment 3768757 View attachment 3768759 View attachment 3768760 View attachment 3768762


Dude i like need another tent lol id drop these alll day !


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 29, 2016)

Yea I'm doing allright. But genuity is on another level.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I pollinated the whole plant. That's from the bottom hf that I picked through so far.


can never have too many, surprising how fast the good ones will be used up.. then panic when down to the last few lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Yea I'm doing allright. But genuity is on another level.


Shit...I see your work...& that shit is Bangladesh..


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'm on a mission to either find or create the ultimate haze. Here's a couple more packs to pheno hunt through. Big thanks to doc d.View attachment 3763847


That is quite a mission . I got some haze seeds for ya to help you on your way . Critical haze x nevells haze always done me right


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 30, 2016)

Joedank said:


> That is quite a mission . I got some haze seeds for ya to help you on your way . Critical haze x nevells haze always done me right


I'd appreciate anything haze to help. That's really kind of you send me a pm if you'd like. I'm about to be on a haze pheno hunting mission.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I'd appreciate anything haze to help. That's really kind of you send me a pm if you'd like. I'm about to be on a haze pheno hunting mission.


I got some haze for Ya too


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn you guys are the best. I'll be well on my way with all the haze I'm about to pop I appreciate the generosity and I wont forget. When I finally have the haze project complete I'll be sure to return the favor


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 30, 2016)

Pbbreath knocked up by cherrypieglue. Finally pulling some of these seeds out. This was has myself pretty excited I'll be popping some of these with in a week.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino
> View attachment 3769597


Beautiful


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 30, 2016)

I got my tpr's going right now. Can't wait to see what kind of magic they produce. From the lineage alone its gotta be crazy fire thanks again doc.


----------



## jonb1724 (Aug 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Some of mendobreath x gg4 started purping up right off the rip. The rest of the pics are purple crosses I've been working on for a bit.View attachment 3768755 View attachment 3768757 View attachment 3768759 View attachment 3768760 View attachment 3768762


Im in love with her lol


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 30, 2016)

dang.. i need to get my male room set up.


----------



## jonb1724 (Aug 30, 2016)

higher self said:


> Got these Zamaldelica x Durban Punch cross I made maybe a yr ago going. Already getting some nice fruity mango carrot smell on a few of the seedlings. I like growing fruity smelling sativa's & want to find a male to make some interesting crosses with.
> 
> One thing im wanting to recreate is the no longer sold Jamaican D from Cali Connection. It was my 1st time I had anything w/ Chem D in it & it was pretty amazing. The description " rotting passion fruit meets a skunk" was spot on & it had a real punch to the high. When I get around to the Chem Star pack from Top dawg, I'll find a nice Chem D pheno no doubt!


What is Durban Punch?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 31, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Pbbreath knocked up by cherrypieglue. Finally pulling some of these seeds out.View attachment 3769596 This was has myself pretty excited I'll be popping some of these with in a week.


Those fem seeds right? Should be one helluva cross with the genes it has. Can't wait to see what you get from them. Doc killed the Cherrypieglue


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 1, 2016)

Really shocked at the first couple phenos I found in this cross.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Really shocked at the first couple phenos I found in this cross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good. What's the cross?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 1, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lookin' good. What's the cross?


(kosher kush x golden diesel) * Tahoe master. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Sep 1, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Pbbreath knocked up by cherrypieglue. Finally pulling some of these seeds out.View attachment 3769596 This was has myself pretty excited I'll be popping some of these with in a week.


those beans are gonna be FIRE!!!


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 1, 2016)

We need a pollen bank... you know, like seed bank but for pollen. I have a few nice females I'd love to hit now but life got in the way and I have no males ready for the deed.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 1, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> We need a pollen bank... you know, like seed bank but for pollen. I have a few nice females I'd love to hit now but life got in the way and I have no males ready for the deed.


Yeah, it would be nice hey. Pollen doesn't store all that well though, it would have to be sent and used pretty quickly. Would be hell good if we could get some pollen from elite cuts sent to us in Oz!!


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2016)

jonb1724 said:


> What is Durban Punch?


Its from Tropical Seeds the cross is (Durban Poison x Ciskei P3) x Ciskei P3

Ciskei is South African landrace sativa (although not their not 100% certain)

Honestly I dont remember much about the Durban Punch when I was growing it lol, I just decided to keep a male & randomly make seeds with it at that time. 

The Ciskei is what I really like & I have the rest of the pack vegging now. The Ciskei pheno I had was extremely fruity, like sour fruity pebbles! Im going to pheno hut through a few packs of those during the winter to find a few good males. The high is racy & makes my brow sweat for a few minutes after smoking it lol.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, it would be nice hey. Pollen doesn't store all that well though, it would have to be sent and used pretty quickly. Would be hell good if we could get some pollen from elite cuts sent to us in Oz!!


we really miss out on the cuts for sure easty, but we can get any seed we like...pretty good consolation lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> we really miss out on the cuts for sure easty, but we can get any seed we like...pretty good consolation lol


This is true...I really couldn't say if we were getting the same potency (or better as some crosses are supposed to increase potency) out of the seeds though. Still, we do have access to some bomb strains in seed form, just have to hunt for the right pheno's!!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> This is true...I really couldn't say if we were getting the same potency (or better as some crosses are supposed to increase potency) out of the seeds though. Still, we do have access to some bomb strains in seed form, just have to hunt for the right pheno's!!


thats it bro, chuck enough pollen around & eventually...WHAM!!! thar she blows!


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 6, 2016)

from my Honeybee #1 , these are at 4 weeks from flip today <3 @genuity ... cant count my chickens before they hatch since i dont even have the beans yet but i'd like to try hitting one of these with @bigworm6969 's Double Bucks for my first chucking experiment...if i get a nice male.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 6, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Pbbreath knocked up by cherrypieglue. Finally pulling some of these seeds out.View attachment 3769596 This was has myself pretty excited I'll be popping some of these with in a week.


That pbb look dank how is the smell?


----------



## farmasensist (Sep 8, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> We need a pollen bank... you know, like seed bank but for pollen. I have a few nice females I'd love to hit now but life got in the way and I have no males ready for the deed.



I just saw an ad on here for someone selling pollen. Did one of you start it or did someone steal the idea? The stuff is really expensive $100-$1,000 for 1/10th of a gram but I guess pollen doesn't weigh much. IDK what 1/10 gram of pollen looks like, never tried to weigh it.

http://www.calipollen.com


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I just saw an ad on here for someone selling pollen. Did one of you start it or did someone steal the idea? The stuff is really expensive $100-$1,000 for 1/10th of a gram but I guess pollen doesn't weigh much. IDK what 1/10 gram of pollen looks like, never tried to weigh it.
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com


Saw that ad too thought I was tripping when I saw it but clicked and said the same thing lol. Didn't look into all the specifics but I figured this would show up eventually. Cookie Fam was talking about selling pollen too but I wonder how much pollen would be from the big name breeders cuz I never heard of the people putting out this pollen


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 8, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I just saw an ad on here for someone selling pollen. Did one of you start it or did someone steal the idea? The stuff is really expensive $100-$1,000 for 1/10th of a gram but I guess pollen doesn't weigh much. IDK what 1/10 gram of pollen looks like, never tried to weigh it.
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com


Well crap


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2016)

Saw this while back browsing their strains.

https://twistytreatseeds.com/products/new-pollin-for-breeders


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I thought about it first u saw it here lol


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> Saw this while back browsing their strains.
> 
> https://twistytreatseeds.com/products/new-pollin-for-breeders


Have you tried their strain? They have good price and there some cross I would like to try


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Have you tried their strain? They have good price and there some cross I would like to try


No havent pulled the trigger yet on them. Was thinking of the Bruce Banner & a few others. Just haven't heard anything about positive or negative about Twisted Treat Seeds.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> No havent pulled the trigger yet on them. Was thinking of the Bruce Banner & a few others. Just haven't heard anything about positive or negative about Twisted Treat Seeds.


Me too the Bruce banner and the guava dawg are what I got my eyes on might just order at least it will only cost me 65$ with délivery not a bad deal knowing cross of those 2 usually go higher than that


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2016)

Its weird you can get the bruce banner at banks like OES but on their website its only bruce banner x creamsicle.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 8, 2016)

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Sep 8, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I just saw an ad on here for someone selling pollen. Did one of you start it or did someone steal the idea? The stuff is really expensive $100-$1,000 for 1/10th of a gram but I guess pollen doesn't weigh much. IDK what 1/10 gram of pollen looks like, never tried to weigh it.
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com


Wtf, $1000 for a 100 milligrams!? 100 mg's of most powder is about as much as would take to fill a Tylenol capsule. Then they state you could open polliate by shaking this over priced product in front of a fan!

On a side note, I know it makes me an asshole, but I get pissed when I read strain descriptions, techniques, rationales for crosses, etc. By these "elite breeder's" and they can neither use spell check nor utilize anything that even remotely resembles proper grammer. 

How am I to believe these people have even a rudimentary understanding of advanced plant breeding, genetics, selection, or cultivation when they cant even form a proper sentence, or spell for Christ's sake. 

These people most certainly are no chimera.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 9, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> These people most certainly are no chimera.


ha ha ha no doubt about that


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 9, 2016)

a buddy of mine whos an old hippy dropped a bomb on me today and told me hes got a small supply of northern lights seeds hes had stashed away since the 70's.. back in the old days he knew some guys growing fields of it way up in the allagash of northern maine. gonna hook me up with a few, hopefully they still germinate..would be awesome to have something that old in my garden


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> a buddy of mine whos an old hippy dropped a bomb on me today and told me hes got a small supply of northern lights seyeds hes had stashed away since the 70's.. back in the old days he knew some guys growing fields of it way up in the allagash of northern maine. gonna hook me up with a few, hopefully they still germinate..would be awesome to have something that old in my garden


Awesome score


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> a buddy of mine whos an old hippy dropped a bomb on me today and told me hes got a small supply of northern lights seeds hes had stashed away since the 70's.. back in the old days he knew some guys growing fields of it way up in the allagash of northern maine. gonna hook me up with a few, hopefully they still germinate..would be awesome to have something that old in my garden


f2 them and let us know lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 9, 2016)

black platinum glue walker


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 9, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> f2 them and let us know lol


you know it...think he said hes only got 6 or 7 beans so i'll have to make sure he saves a male for me if he gets one.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> you know it...think he said hes only got 6 or 7 beans so i'll have to make sure he saves a male for me if he gets one.


A vial of pollen would be spectacular.


----------



## jonb1724 (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3777104 View attachment 3777101 black platinum glue walker


She looks great, how long until she comes down?


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 11, 2016)

Honeybee ..


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm about to start some new plants and want to make a Gage Green X Bodhi love connection. What should I cross to GG Starlet Kush?

TT NL#6 x App
Sunshine Daydream
Space Cake
Jabba Stash
Headtrip
Roadkill Unicorn


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

Jabba Stash


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm about to start some new plants and want to make a Gage Green X Bodhi love connection. What should I cross to GG Starlet Kush?
> 
> TT NL#6 x App
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


SSDD should make for a nice kushy connection Jabbas Stash too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 11, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Honeybee .. View attachment 3778238


Me likey


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 13, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm about to start some new plants and want to make a Gage Green X Bodhi love connection. What should I cross to GG Starlet Kush?
> 
> TT NL#6 x App
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Ssdd or Rku


----------



## blackforest (Sep 13, 2016)

So do I have to grow these out before I can get a chuckers paradise patch for my jacket? My first real chuck and harvest with intention to actually grow them. Pretty excited just to see what happens! 

Bodhi goji og and the fuzz males crossed with sinmint female.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2016)

If it's a members only jacket
Then the patch is free.....lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

What about this track suit made of "parachute pants" material lmfao


----------



## blackforest (Sep 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> If it's a members only jacket]
> Then the patch is free.....lol


Don't give me ideas...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Look at this fukn guy. He does not qualify


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Ok last 1. Killing myself laughing here


----------



## kindnug (Sep 14, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm about to start some new plants and want to make a Gage Green X Bodhi love connection. What should I cross to GG Starlet Kush?
> 
> TT NL#6 x App
> Sunshine Daydream
> ...


Depends on the males you find in those strains, I only use males that produce trichomes + strong smells.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> If it's a members only jacketView attachment 3780294
> Then the patch is free.....lol


LOL


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> If it's a members only jacketView attachment 3780294
> Then the patch is free.....lol


Get outta the 80's bro lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Get outta the 80's bro lol


Funny I saw those 2 idiots I posted picture of in a concert, in the 80's . Maybe that was the show LMAO


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D Cure @ 10 days .


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 14, 2016)

Dropping these today


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 14, 2016)

Rku x ssdd


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Dropping these todayView attachment 3780547


hell ya go genstash .. my dessert breath is beautiful and the honeybee too.. cant wait to see what the prom queen's cherry brings to the table. ive got 10 going now. also because i picked the name gen used /blush


----------



## greencropper (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ok last 1. Killing myself laughing here


being out in the bush i dunno wtf is happening in the trendy cities...is this shit still going down? sorry gen, bit off topic but i gotta know!


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> being out in the bush i dunno wtf is happening in the trendy cities...is this shit still going down? sorry gen, bit off topic but i gotta know!View attachment 3780717


Nope.....it's a full 360


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> being out in the bush i dunno wtf is happening in the trendy cities...is this shit still going down? sorry gen, bit off topic but i gotta know!View attachment 3780717


They still sporting that shit down in South Louisiana. LMAO @genuity fucking funny


----------



## greencropper (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They still sporting that shit down in South Louisiana. LMAO @genuity fucking funny


its all tragic man, glad am in the shrubs....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its all tragic man, glad am in the shrubs....


Glad I am far far away in neverland


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They still sporting that shit down in South Louisiana. LMAO @genuity fucking funny


I have seen a few humans sag them skinny jeans...crazy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have seen a few humans sag them skinny jeans...crazy.


Yep me too, they looked like they would blow away they were so fukn anorexic


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> I have seen a few humans sag them skinny jeans...crazy.


You ain't lying it kills me when I see this. I hate skinny jeans man they look like straight women jeans. I loved when I heard Styles P going in on men who wear skinny jeans and sneaks on lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

A man with skinny jeans, things that make you go mmmm what the fuck ha ha ha


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 14, 2016)

skinny jeans and crossing legs like a woman... things that make my balls cringe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> skinny jeans and crossing legs like a woman... things that make my balls cringe.


gives me the fukn heebie jeebies that photo of conan


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You ain't lying it kills me when I see this. I hate skinny jeans man they look like straight women jeans. I loved when I heard Styles P going in on men who wear skinny jeans and sneaks on lol


They are women jeans. Skinny jeans are for skinny women!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They are women jeans. Skinny jeans are for skinny women!


Tell that to the punks that sport them


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tell that to the punks that sport them


I have a lil homeboy that wear them and I'm always roasting his ass. Dudes be going out with jeans just as tight as their girls!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I have a lil homeboy that wear them and I'm always roasting his ass. Dudes be going out with jeans just as tight as their girls!!


Trying to look like wiz khalifa and shit fukn lmao


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 15, 2016)

a couple of the prom queen's cherry babies destined for great things


----------



## higher self (Sep 15, 2016)

Damn destined for sure man!!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> SSDD should make for a nice kushy connection Jabbas Stash too.





skunkwreck said:


> Jabba Stash





WindyCityKush said:


> Ssdd or Rku


Thanks for the suggestions, I was leaning towards SSDD x Starlet Kush and SSDD won a coin toss between Jabbas Stash. I started soaking SSDD and SK this morning.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...


Those pictures and the plants look killer.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

farmasensist said:


> I just saw an ad on here for someone selling pollen. Did one of you start it or did someone steal the idea? The stuff is really expensive $100-$1,000 for 1/10th of a gram but I guess pollen doesn't weigh much. IDK what 1/10 gram of pollen looks like, never tried to weigh it.
> 
> http://www.calipollen.com


We have dispensaries and clone operations in the SF Bay Area like Dark Heart Nursery and I read somewhere that the next thing is going to be clones of males for sale.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

I rip out male plants as they appear and put them into a cut-off gallon jug to flower in peace. I had seven males of Durban Poison x The Purps come up out of 20 sprouts. I sprout a lot and make a lot of seeds. I had one male that had purple flowers so I separated that one as seen in this pic. It's 18" tall and the dirt and roots sat in water for a week while it dropped pollen. I scoop it up and strain out the debris with a metal coffee filter.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

Here are the other six or seven Durban Poison (My own IBL since 2004) x The Purps. These did not have purple-tinged male flowers, but I saved their pollen too in a mix like I sometimes do to get all the genetics in play.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 17, 2016)

My first pollen chuck at 6 weeks. Kens GDP(m) x (northern lights x skunk x haze)(f). Smell, hairs, and frost belong to the mom. structure, density and waxy leaf color belong to the dad. Finish time very close to GDP, maybe faster, i'm thinking 8 weeks is going to be the magic number. The mom was my first keeper ever. So far this looks like a new and improved version of a special throwback. Made these over a year ago, why did i wait so long to grow them out lol.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I pollinated the whole plant. That's from the bottom hf that I picked through so far.


I did similar outdoors to: The Purps (2), Cheese Quake, Querkle x 9LB (2), Quantum Kush, JOG Kush (2), Deep Purple (mother plant and three clones), and Purple DeathStar, a TGA tester strain-freebie ten-pack with purchase of a ten-pack of seeds here. Also have a very sad looking The True OG from feminized seeds. All were crossed by a Male Doctor Who. Then another male came along a month later to keep the generations separated at least for the initial ripe seeds that I picked which were for sure Doctor Who. The rest could be seeds from another nice male plant called Ripped Bubba from TGA. They were freely pollenated outdoors by one male at a time. Tons of seeds. Ruined most of the buds, but I love seeds. I have a CBD clone called Remedy with pink hairs which may have budded too late to create any seeds. I'm not growing large males. Once I ID the males they stay in small pots. The males I used came out of TGA seeds sprouted one at a time across ten or fifteen strains. I'm saving pollen from late started male plants grown outdoors. They got 8" to 18" tall growing and budding. A few males like Ripped Bubba and Doctor Who made it all the way to 3 gallon pots before showing sex under 18 hours of lights in veg five months ago before being kicked out due to Spring heat and no way to stop it without stupid amounts of electricity. I was stunting them to keep them manageable. Too much Cannabis fever. Too many plants. This plant looked fake to the handful of people who saw it. It was the 
clone-only SFVOG Kush x ChemdawgIV from Kiloa Seed Co., HI and the leaves looked plastic and fake among ten+ plants standing around for pictures. It was never sprayed either. Not fertilized. Water only and dirt from the Happy Frog company.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 17, 2016)

This one took some time to make. It's all somewhat random, but this one I did totally on purpose. It was first The Third Dimension grown from seed out of a ten pack. One was good and one was small, weak, powdery-mildew, slow, etc., but it cost $$ so I grew it out. It had the rotten/baby-poo/microbiological odor when it budded. I had seeds growing from crossing The Purps x Durban Poison, a licorice/anise/yuck odor IBL I've kept going since 2004 exclusively for crosses now. Its' smell permeates through dried buds and through strains. Not strong in THC either. I crossed a male from the same seeds as the weird plant above. (3D x PurpsxPoison) x (SFVOG x ChemIV) to make this very strong and complex smelling purple-tinged/grape tinted flavor favorite of them all. Out of 30 plants sprouted and club clones all budded. It grew big and fast with two other standouts, one was a clone only Blue Dream and the other Urkle x (SFVOG x ChemIV) home made.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

Damn y'all killing it up in here .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> My first pollen chuck at 6 weeks. Kens GDP(m) x (northern lights x skunk x haze)(f). Smell, hairs, and frost belong to the mom. structure, density and waxy leaf color belong to the dad. Finish time very close to GDP, maybe faster, i'm thinking 8 weeks is going to be the magic number. The mom was my first keeper ever. So far this looks like a new and improved version of a special throwback. Made these over a year ago, why did i wait so long to grow them out lol.View attachment 3783336View attachment 3783337


That looks dank af mate, great mix of genetics in there!!


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That looks dank af mate, great mix of genetics in there!!


Thanks man, If I had the space, and things were different here, I could see myself getting obsessed with breeding. To grow one out and see what the parents offered, and all the different combos possibilities. Much respect to those who take the time to work a line, and keep all those parents around to narrow down what they offer.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 18, 2016)

Harvesting some black platinum glue walker seeds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, If I had the space, and things were different here, I could see myself getting obsessed with breeding. To grow one out and see what the parents offered, and all the different combos possibilities. Much respect to those who take the time to work a line, and keep all those parents around to narrow down what they offer.


I'd always be happy to grow some out for you mate, likewise if I have anything you want to try too!!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 4/4, but it took a bit longer. I thought I was going to have to scuff.


hows those kimbo x animism coming along there man?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hows those kimbo x animism coming along there man?


Mmmm I think Kimbo is a new favourite of mine. Tried some of @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo last night and wow, I'm still stoned this morning. Couchlock heaven!!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmm I think Kimbo is a new favourite of mine. Tried some of @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo last night and wow, I'm still stoned this morning. Couchlock heaven!!


thats killer stuff bro!, the kimbo is one ive had my eye on for long time but as we know we cant have everything, great to see & hear that its fullfilled its potential & people are enjoying it!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats killer stuff bro!, the kimbo is one ive had my eye on for long time but as we know we cant have everything, great to see & hear that its fullfilled its potential & people are enjoying it!


Hell yeah bro, mix it with my favourite blueberry (blue moonshine) and it is my ideal strain. Anyone having trouble sleeping....one hit of this and you're out lol


----------



## v.s one (Sep 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hows those kimbo x animism coming along there man?


There coming out quick. Faster in veg then the mom, so that's good. There about a foot or so not much to report. Yet but you know me I will definetly report good or bad.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats killer stuff bro!, the kimbo is one ive had my eye on for long time but as we know we cant have everything, great to see & hear that its fullfilled its potential & people are enjoying it!


I had another cat on a different site tell me kimbo kush was pathetic. I just laughed. I'm going to be starting my blueberry project soon still in the planning stages, so I will be hitting you up on tips.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Mmmm I think Kimbo is a new favourite of mine. Tried some of @bigworm6969 Blue Kimbo last night and wow, I'm still stoned this morning. Couchlock heaven!!


Sorry I was quoting you and greeny.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I had another cat on a different site tell me kimbo kush was pathetic. I just laughed. I'm going to be starting my blueberry project soon still in the planning stages, so I will be hitting you up on tips.


maybe dude had an issue with his grow technique but blamed the strain? also maybe have been a dud batch of kimbo beans too? i think some batches of any strain will vary if theres a hiccup in that breeding project, bro ive only done a few crosses with the dutch passion BB about 10yrs ago, they turned out well as i had some good genetics to cross with it, but eastcoastmo has done some great crosses with his original early issue DJ Short BB, he possibly will have more knowledge than i on the BB? ive still got an unopened pack of the dutch passion BB here, probably be hitting it with some mendobreath & faceoff og pollen this upcoming season, but gotta wait till last half of the outdoors season before the breeding happens


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 18, 2016)

A lot of Kush takes serious veg time to grow properly and develop. Some of it just shoots up so fast it's kinda stringy and thin.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I had another cat on a different site tell me kimbo kush was pathetic. I just laughed. I'm going to be starting my blueberry project soon still in the planning stages, so I will be hitting you up on tips.


Dunno what that dude was smokin, this blue Kimbo is BOSS!! 
Mate, keep me posted on the bb project hey, sounds wicked


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dunno what that dude was smokin, this blue Kimbo is BOSS!!
> Mate, keep me posted on the bb project hey, sounds wicked


I seen them pics on your journal. The blue kimbo was the shit. Well grown bro good work!!Big worms doing it big too!!! I will keep you posted on the Bb crosses. There's a blueberry X shark shock that I want to check. Let me know if you heard of this one?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I seen them pics on your journal. The blue kimbo was the shit. Well grown bro good work!!Big worms doing it big too!!! I will keep you posted on the Bb crosses. There's a blueberry X shark shock that I want to check. Let me know if you heard of this one?


@eastcoastmo same BB x SS?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dunno what that dude was smokin, this blue Kimbo is BOSS!!
> Mate, keep me posted on the bb project hey, sounds wicked


Toking on that glass pipe, not the kind of glass pipe we frequent


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Thats almost as silly as that cat the other day saying SC was shit and he was performing testing himself on those phenomena LMFAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Spit my coffee out as I wrote that so the shit's still funny a few days later


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> maybe dude had an issue with his grow technique but blamed the strain? also maybe have been a dud batch of kimbo beans too? i think some batches of any strain will vary if theres a hiccup in that breeding project, bro ive only done a few crosses with the dutch passion BB about 10yrs ago, they turned out well as i had some good genetics to cross with it, but eastcoastmo has done some great crosses with his original early issue DJ Short BB, he possibly will have more knowledge than i on the BB? ive still got an unopened pack of the dutch passion BB here, probably be hitting it with some mendobreath & faceoff og pollen this upcoming season, but gotta wait till last half of the outdoors season before the breeding happens


Man you got face off and mendo breath pollen to hit some females. That's just unfair. Your cheating.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I seen them pics on your journal. The blue kimbo was the shit. Well grown bro good work!!Big worms doing it big too!!! I will keep you posted on the Bb crosses. There's a blueberry X shark shock that I want to check. Let me know if you heard of this one?


Thanks bro, yeah that blue kimbo is WILD. I so wasn't prepared for the hit ha ha. My wife reckons she hasn't seen me that stoned in years...I was a blubbering mess! 
Cool bro, I'm always keen to see more bb crosses hey, I just love the flavour! 
The Blue shark is one of mine too. Here she is when I grew it indoors under a 600w hps. 



And here she is from outdoor..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @eastcoastmo same BB x SS?


I think so man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats almost as silly as that cat the other day saying SC was shit and he was performing testing himself on those phenomena LMFAO


That shit was mental hey, gave me a good laugh though ha ha.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Man you got face off and mendo breath pollen to hit some females. That's just unfair. Your cheating.


lol yeah the $256 mendobreath was the most ive ever spent on 1 pack, wont make a habit of it, but since i had cannaventure pure animal & faceoff og ive at least gotta try to make some dosidos & tiramisu cookies...do some good ol home baking!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol yeah the $256 mendobreath was the most ive ever spent on 1 pack, wont make a habit of it, but since i had cannaventure pure animal & faceoff og ive at least gotta try to make some dosidos & tiramisu cookies...do some good ol home baking!


Fuck yeah man, I wish you all the best! I'm sure you'll find something dank to cross!!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 19, 2016)

Five buds from five sister plants. All from the offspring of a plant created first with a scrawny pheno of The Third Dimension, complete with rotten/baby-poo/microbiological odor. {3D x (The Purps x DurbanPoison)} x (SFVOG Kush x ChemdawgIV). The strain mixing probably took me a year or two, using indoor and outdoor growing seasonally. It took me nearly five years to be able to sprout and grow the seeds out. I was surprised at how good it all turned out. Every plant made from good plants will turn out good in some way. I grew and crossed all of these from seed except the SFVOG Kush, which is on the list of "Clone-Only" at "Seedfinder.eu", an awesome research and information site. It has the coolest graphics and descriptions of bud flavors and odors besides histories of strains and some grower feedback if has been grown enough by people using the site. It tells you who may have what seeds available at different selling sites as well.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Five buds from five sister plants. All from the offspring of a plant created first with a scrawny pheno of The Third Dimension, complete with rotten/baby-poo/microbiological odor. {3D x (The Purps x DurbanPoison)} x (SFVOG Kush x ChemdawgIV). The strain mixing probably took me a year or two, using indoor and outdoor growing seasonally. It took me nearly five years to be able to sprout and grow the seeds out. I was surprised at how good it all turned out. Every plant made from good plants will turn out good in some way. I grew and crossed all of these from seed except the SFVOG Kush, which is on the list of "Clone-Only" at "Seedfinder.eu", an awesome research and information site. It has the coolest graphics and descriptions of bud flavors and odors besides histories of strains and some grower feedback if has been grown enough by people using the site. It tells you who may have what seeds available at different selling sites as well. View attachment 3784487


Good looking nugs bro. You put some work into that cross so good to see it come out the way you wanted it. 

Don't believe everything on seedfinder. It's accurate on a lot and it's inaccurate on a lot too.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Good looking nugs bro. You put some work into that cross so good to see it come out the way you wanted it.
> 
> Don't believe everything on seedfinder. It's accurate on a lot and it's inaccurate on a lot too.


I agree on Seedfinder, just ask @akhiymjames about a strain if you're unsure lol.

Awesome buds @oldbikepunk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol yeah the $256 mendobreath was the most ive ever spent on 1 pack, wont make a habit of it, but since i had cannaventure pure animal & faceoff og ive at least gotta try to make some dosidos & tiramisu cookies...do some good ol home baking!


I like the sound of that!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 19, 2016)

I forgot I took pics. This is clone-only SFVOG Kush x IBL ChemdawgIV. It might be 22" at most. Not a lot of veg. I wanted to see what it grew like and I had made seeds a few years ago but never grown them. The males from this made a lot of other strains as well. It is Basically Kush, since much Kush came from Chemdawg's few pheno's. It was never cold where these plants grew. The few purple colored ones were just purple. I don't care what's purple really.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 19, 2016)

That is two plants.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol yeah the $256 mendobreath was the most ive ever spent on 1 pack, wont make a habit of it, but since i had cannaventure pure animal & faceoff og ive at least gotta try to make some dosidos & tiramisu cookies...do some good ol home baking!


I like to reproduce the strain and keep it pure to be able to have 50 or 200 seeds and start a bunch at a time. And keep an IBL. I make IBL's of most of the crosses I make as well. Then it feels like it's free fun.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2016)

triple purple rhino
Dagda Mor ( haog x tpd)
 Ellcry ( 89 romulan x tpd)


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks bro, yeah that blue kimbo is WILD. I so wasn't prepared for the hit ha ha. My wife reckons she hasn't seen me that stoned in years...I was a blubbering mess!
> Cool bro, I'm always keen to see more bb crosses hey, I just love the flavour!
> The Blue shark is one of mine too. Here she is when I grew it indoors under a 600w hps.
> 
> ...


Looks dank my friend!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Looks dank my friend!


Thanks man! The offer is always there if you want some too!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2016)

Prom Queen's Cherry (cherry pie x high school sweetheart )
Dessert breath (cookies `N cream x high school sweetheart) 
Name pending (shish99 x high school sweetheart) 
 
I think I'll find something to run for a few runs.


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Prom Queen's Cherry (cherry pie x high school sweetheart )
> Dessert breath (cookies `N cream x high school sweetheart)
> Name pending (shish99 x high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 3784755
> I think I'll find something to run for a few runs.


Prom queens cherry great name!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Prom Queen's Cherry (cherry pie x high school sweetheart )
> Dessert breath (cookies `N cream x high school sweetheart)
> Name pending (shish99 x high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 3784755
> I think I'll find something to run for a few runs.


Nice!


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Prom Queen's Cherry (cherry pie x high school sweetheart )
> Dessert breath (cookies `N cream x high school sweetheart)
> Name pending (shish99 x high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 3784755
> I think I'll find something to run for a few runs.


Wow !!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2016)

3 daybreaker X Bio d.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Prom queens cherry great name!


All thanks to @bmgnoot


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Prom Queen's Cherry (cherry pie x high school sweetheart )
> Dessert breath (cookies `N cream x high school sweetheart)
> Name pending (shish99 x high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 3784755
> I think I'll find something to run for a few runs.


Can't wait to run these myself. Should be in for a epic pheno hunt. Good luck brother though I know you don't need it


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

things are heating up for this seasons chucking fun, Bright Moments, Ghost Train Haze , Bubblegum & Spice of Life OG Kush x Blue Satellite were purchased 2012 & before so needing to be grown out soon, the Mendobreath & Bright Moments will be used as main studs


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3786578
> 
> things are heating up for this seasons chucking fun, Bright Moments, Ghost Train Haze , Bubblegum & Spice of Life OG Kush x Blue Satellite were purchased 2012 so needing to be grown out soon, the Mendobreath & Bright Moments will be used as main studs


You have some dank genetics there friend. I'd like to have a couple of them in my stable.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> You have some dank genetics there friend. I'd like to have a couple of them in my stable.


i think the Bubblegum & OG Kush x Blue Satellite are about 2008 ish? hate letting them get too old to germinate so forced to do something now lol


----------



## HeadyYonder (Sep 21, 2016)

That sounds like a quite interesting cross. What og cut was use, do ya I know?


greencropper said:


> i think the Bubblegum & OG Kush x Blue Satellite are about 2008 ish? hate letting them get too old to germinate so forced to do something now lol


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> That sounds like a quite interesting cross. What og cut was use, do ya I know?


im not sure which OG Kush SOL was used in that cross? ive only read it referred to as 'The OG Kush'?


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3786578
> 
> things are heating up for this seasons chucking fun, Bright Moments, Ghost Train Haze , Bubblegum & Spice of Life OG Kush x Blue Satellite were purchased 2012 & before so needing to be grown out soon, the Mendobreath & Bright Moments will be used as main studs


Is there a fucking leprechaun in chuckers paradise or what with a all that gold. Can't wait to see what you get out of them. Remember all I need is 2/32 of a gram of mendo breath pollen to die happy. That's not much. Think of when you were a kid and made cake with mom, and got to lick the pot at the end. same thing.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Is there a fucking leprechaun in chuckers paradise or what with a all that gold. Can't wait to see what you get out of them. Remember all I need is 2/32 of a gram of mendo breath pollen to die happy. That's not much. Think of when you were a kid and made cake with mom, and got to lick the pot at the end. same thing.


lol hehehe...we are all fam aint we? going through the agony & the ecstacy which is...growing marijuana!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol hehehe...we are all fam aint we? going through the agony & the ecstacy which is...growing marijuana!


Oh yeah. I'm just messing around. Good luck bro.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

No but for real.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Oh yeah. I'm just messing around. Good luck bro.


lol i knew you was bro, thanks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3786578
> 
> things are heating up for this seasons chucking fun, Bright Moments, Ghost Train Haze , Bubblegum & Spice of Life OG Kush x Blue Satellite were purchased 2012 & before so needing to be grown out soon, the Mendobreath & Bright Moments will be used as main studs


I Effin love that cache of beans.. Mint choc chip, sunset sherb, mendobreath , plat delights, pure animal...jeez Louise


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3786578
> 
> things are heating up for this seasons chucking fun, Bright Moments, Ghost Train Haze , Bubblegum & Spice of Life OG Kush x Blue Satellite were purchased 2012 & before so needing to be grown out soon, the Mendobreath & Bright Moments will be used as main studs


Fuckin wow dude, I'm frothing at that collection


----------



## v.s one (Sep 22, 2016)

Twins. Kimbo lives. Veging fast thanks to jojo dancer. my male.the one on the right is a female.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Twins. Kimbo lives. Veging fast thanks to jojo dancer. my male.the one on the right is a female.View attachment 3787521


What a beauty!!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What a beauty!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Or should have said beautieS with a S. Gorgeous leaves huh


----------



## BullShark (Sep 22, 2016)

I found my place.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 23, 2016)

BullShark said:


> I found my place.


Welcome to paradise.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 23, 2016)

BCC x DC


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 23, 2016)

Just popped à seed to test an old cross i made last year: neverland x cherry sherbet 
5 days old looking healty make me want to pop some more to see if they all do well like that


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just popped à seed to test an old cross i made last year: neverland x cherry sherbet
> 5 days old looking healty make me want to pop some more to see if they all do well like that


great to see some G.A.S gear hitting the threads


----------



## higher self (Sep 23, 2016)

Got a male from a cross that's almost exactly like the mother. Shame its not a female but I'm going to hang on to it for awhile.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> great to see some G.A.S gear hitting the threads


One of my first planned cross and really hope to keep the sweet gas taste of the mother and the color of the dad I will pop more in a couple of month to make some f2

The momThe dadOne nug fully seeded I was surprised to see it was still potent and frosty despite been pregnant Deep inside it has some purple hue


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 23, 2016)

Black platinum glue walker filled with beans for the backcross.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 23, 2016)

Purple alien with meatbreath pollen in some and stardawg guava in others


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 23, 2016)

purple wookie got hit by urkle dawg and gg4x91


----------



## BullShark (Sep 23, 2016)

So these seeds are for my next grow. Not sure which ones I'll pop but there are my options, all from Nirvana:
AK48 Fem
Pure Power Plant Fem
White Widow Fem
Northern Light Fem
and Blue Mystic Regular 
I got the Blue Mystic regulars with hopes of finding a nice male to cross with one or two of these other strains. Incase you're unfamiliar with the strain here is a link. https://www.nirvanashop.com/en/regular-marijuana-seeds/760-blue-mystic-regular-seeds.html

I'm thinking Power Plant/Blue Mystic would make an interesting cross. What do you think?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

If you get a nice male, hit them all. Dont know until you try


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Purple alien with meatbreath pollen in some and stardawg guava in othersView attachment 3788267


fricken awesome crosses there bro!...aiming for the stars


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> fricken awesome crosses there bro!...aiming for the stars


Allways brother. No where to go but up.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Allways brother. No where to go but up.


everything looking brilliant.. postmen better get their shit together or i might cry


----------



## volusian (Sep 24, 2016)

How was the smoke on the neverland?


madininagyal said:


> One of my first planned cross and really hope to keep the sweet gas taste of the mother and the color of the dad I will pop more in a couple of month to make some f2
> 
> The momView attachment 3788101The dadView attachment 3788100One nug fully seeded I was surprised to see it was still potent and frosty despite been pregnant View attachment 3788099Deep inside it has some purple hueView attachment 3788104


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 24, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> everything looking brilliant.. postmen better get their shit together or i might cry


You serious still nothing? I sent those over a week ago I think. Everyone else got theirs.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 24, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> You serious still nothing? I sent those over a week ago I think. Everyone else got theirs.


Yep and gonna be popping soon


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

yup no tracking updates since last sunday  some postal worker in cleveland gonna be growing some dank....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 24, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> yup no tracking updates since last sunday  some postal worker in cleveland gonna be growing some dank....


That sucks bro , hows those DB's doing ?


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

they look about as happy as a seedling can


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 24, 2016)

double bucks baby... prob should be bigworm thread


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> double bucks baby... prob should be bigworm threadView attachment 3788996 View attachment 3788997


Awesome


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 25, 2016)

volusian said:


> How was the smoke on the neverland?


Sweet and tasty cookie with à little gas, one of the best i'vé grown and potency was there I need to pop the rest of the pack to smoke one non seeded


----------



## volusian (Sep 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Sweet and tasty cookie with à little gas, one of the best i'vé grown and potency was there I need to pop the rest of the pack to smoke one non seeded


I like the sound of that. I've got a 5 pack. Do you remember I'd these were reg's or fem's?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 26, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D Cure


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 26, 2016)

volusian said:


> I like the sound of that. I've got a 5 pack. Do you remember I'd these were reg's or fem's?


All g.a.s seed are regular


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 26, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> yup no tracking updates since last sunday  some postal worker in cleveland gonna be growing some dank....


I'll give it a few more days and if it doesn't show we'll try this again. One way or another I'll get them to you hopefully they show though I sent you a good amount.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 26, 2016)

much appreciated my man, no rush. wouldnt want ya to send out doubles..was looking forward to running them! first bean voyage i've had that's gone awry, hopefully they find their way eventually..


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2016)

this male is going to hit these bad bitchs next. The first one is called cherry thong.the next is purple persausian. My goal is to get the offspring to show purple faster.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 3, 2016)

Hey I dont post pics very often, probably 2/3 of the plants are pollen chucks, also wanted to show some of the SIP kicking ass. actually the one plant in the tent look so small but it's actually a fair size, the tent is 3x3 and it takes up the whole space, not a whole lot of power in their either, be the judge.
 
She is Blue City Diesel X MissJack (PennyWise X Senora Ampero) I already got some fire weed out of those seeds I m excited to see how this one is going to turn out.

Up next, the main flower room, notice the SIP on the left, 2 plants in there are massive, too many buds to grow big buds it appears also that room had some timer issue some weeks ago. a MissJack and a BCDxMissJack are in it. They are under 2 200watts DIY COB bars a la @Greengenes707 and a little side lighting too  rest of the flower room also looking really good!! check out my hilly billy DIY COB in a freezer basket lol.
   

Finally, the smaller budding room with less wattage per sq.ft. than my main room, look at the plants in the SIP!!!


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 3, 2016)

I think this is my favorite thread on RIU. I love looking at everyones crosses, Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D Cure #2


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok I'm in, double posted on the Myko-Tek thread but here's my latest chuckings..


----------



## D528 (Oct 3, 2016)

l at 28 days in bud. Only keeping snow x hog x train #4 pheno 4. That and my hog x train #4 . i eat daily for speed muscle relaxer. not as intesne and fucks with balance juts a touch compared to a a strong trainwreck. It screams the flavor and oder hanging like n.w. fresh. n.w. fresh is a "not to strong" sativish day weed though. I ran it in 02ish.First time i smoked bubba from kids crew back in around 04-5ish first thing i said was." its almost as full as fresh". lol. I like fresh flavor over o.g.s and bubbas. wish i could describe it. its so oldschool the flavor. Smoke slike something i had in the 70s. if anyone grows n.w. fresh or knows of it i can use help describing the smell and flavor. oh well.....The new 4 im keeping is a one hit lid leveler but doesnt make you tired. Kinda like trainwreck. Plus a muscle relaxer for spasm's. oh wait , what spasm's? lol.
im having probs posting pics correctly in case theres doubles. Sorry.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Crème x D Cure #2View attachment 3796154


Holy shit. She's taking off skunk


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Holy shit. She's taking off skunk


Yeah but CDC #1 is alot prettier, not gonna yield like the #2 tho


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 3, 2016)

GDP X (SKUNK X NOTHERN LIGHTS X HAZE) at harvest trying to make my own silvertip


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> GDP X (SKUNK X NOTHERN LIGHTS X HAZE) at harvest trying to make my own silvertipView attachment 3796293View attachment 3796294 View attachment 3796295


That's awesome


----------



## indican3 (Oct 3, 2016)

My first cross  tiny plant and early bloom made pollinating difficult.
I count 2 seeds, although one has many black specs on it, mites or immature coloration? unsure.
I just planted the seeds and also planted the 15 or so of the immature seeds shown, because why not get my hopes up right?
Right so the cross is....
Lions Milk (Bodhi Seeds) x Northern Lights (Rare Earth Seed Co) = Northern Lion
Lions Milk is Appalachai x Pure Kush Suge


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

indican3 said:


> My first cross  tiny plant and early bloom made pollinating difficult.
> I count 2 seeds, although one has many black specs on it, mites or immature coloration? unsure.
> I just planted the seeds and also planted the 15 or so of the immature seeds shown, because why not get my hopes up right?
> Right so the cross is....
> ...


it will snowball man...in a few yrs you will be breeding 10's of thousands


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2016)

Just a fun chuck to see what pops through, have a couple of small females ready to flip. Blue Ripper (Male - Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream. Had my eye on this one from the day it popped and turned out to be a stinky male, already seeing some frost on him about 7 days into 12/12 




Cheers


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

Zkittles......
She is in my rotation now...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles......View attachment 3797067
> She is in my rotation now...


You don't say  the question is what is she getting hit with?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles......View attachment 3797067
> She is in my rotation now...


Best I've seen of her so far. Every time I see nugs of it they don't look that great. If she's in your rotation it has to be good.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Best I've seen of her so far. Every time I see nugs of it they don't look that great. If she's in your rotation it has to be good.


I think that is due to her terps at around 6-7 weeks..that's what most are after...
But when ran full term like 9-10 weeks she is full of kush funk.with some mouth coating sweetness..crazy.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 4, 2016)

just got some zkittles bud from a friend..smells really delicious.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I think that is due to her terps at around 6-7 weeks..that's what most are after...
> But when ran full term like 9-10 weeks she is full of kush funk.with some mouth coating sweetness..crazy.


Yo Gen how did Shave Ice turn out for you fam?


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Gen how did Shave Ice turn out for you fam?


I'm going to run her some more...I let them get out of hand...
 
But I'm smoking her now.

She has very strong sherbet/cereal terps around 6-7 weeks...but I'm going to run her longer..9-10 weeks


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I'm going to run her some more...I let them get out of hand...
> View attachment 3797170
> But I'm smoking her now.
> 
> She has very strong sherbet/cereal terps around 6-7 weeks...but I'm going to run her longer..9-10 weeks


Thanks fam.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 5, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> GDP X (SKUNK X NOTHERN LIGHTS X HAZE) at harvest trying to make my own silvertipView attachment 3796293View attachment 3796294 View attachment 3796295


I'd say you've done a bloody good job buddy! She looks real nice


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 5, 2016)

I need help! I have 5-6 males, a couple I forgot what they are but I have JillyBean, MoreCowbell (loaded with pollen!!), LoudOG, SSH, SpaceBomb... problem is, they are in the ground, and it's wet, really wet, been pissing so hard all night I hope they are still fine. The forecast is calling for rain forever now lol, how am I supposed to harvest dry pollen in the heavy rain!! I am thinking of chopping them, throw them in a box, take them home, hang them on clothes hangers for a few hours and then shake em over a magazine or parchment paper... would this work? 

Im thinking of making a smorgasbord, mix all the pollen and store it that way, mixed up ... 

on a side note, I pollinated my BlueCityDiesel X (MissJAck AKA PennyWise X Senora Ampero) with a male Chupacabra, I am stoked about this upcoming cross ... might create some rare plants high in CBD and high in THCV (both BlueCityDiesel and Chupacabra known for THCV content) probably with an interesting fruity fuelly earthy taste and smell, should yield well too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> I need help! I have 5-6 males, a couple I forgot what they are but I have JillyBean, MoreCowbell (loaded with pollen!!), LoudOG, SSH, SpaceBomb... problem is, they are in the ground, and it's wet, really wet, been pissing so hard all night I hope they are still fine. The forecast is calling for rain forever now lol, how am I supposed to harvest dry pollen in the heavy rain!! I am thinking of chopping them, throw them in a box, take them home, hang them on clothes hangers for a few hours and then shake em over a magazine or parchment paper... would this work?
> 
> Im thinking of making a smorgasbord, mix all the pollen and store it that way, mixed up ...
> 
> on a side note, I pollinated my BlueCityDiesel X (MissJAck AKA PennyWise X Senora Ampero) with a male Chupacabra, I am stoked about this upcoming cross ... might create some rare plants high in CBD and high in THCV (both BlueCityDiesel and Chupacabra known for THCV content) probably with an interesting fruity fuelly earthy taste and smell, should yield well too.


Pollen gets wet its unactivated just fyi. so no way to do that in the rain. Maybe what you are talking about would work. Could you also cut flowering clones from the plants, home into cup of water, collect pollen a day or so later? Just a thought, so you dont lose the whole male at once case that doesnt work?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles......View attachment 3797067
> She is in my rotation now...


Very nice brethren . Sorry I dropped the ball in those chucks you sent me . Life got in the way in a big way . Headed out to cali in a few weeks with the whole family to regroup an start a new farm . 
That zkittles really a 8 to 10 percenter ? Looks like resin for days on her . I wanna run her this spring an hit her wit the sour d pollen 
Lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> Very nice brethren . Sorry I dropped the ball in those chucks you sent me . Life got in the way in a big way . Headed out to cali in a few weeks with the whole family to regroup an start a new farm .
> That zkittles really a 8 to 10 percenter ? Looks like resin for days on her . I wanna run her this spring an hit her wit the sour d pollen
> Lol


I think that is the only reason it's a hit...plus the early harvest..loud terps.
When grown indoors..

Outdoor/greenhouse like that pic...the smells are like stardust on a hot dashboard, inside of a stoner car.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 6, 2016)

Within an hour of branch hanging in the closet the pollen started falling down, so if ur males are about ready and it's pissing rain, cutting them does work well. I just wanted a bit. I brought in 2 branch of space bomb and 2 more cowbell for now. Im gonna try storing a bit for the winter again. Only problem is I m doing this in my main closet I'll have pollen on all of my clothes lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Only problem is I m doing this in my main closet I'll have pollen on all of my clothes


Sometimes sacrifices must be made lol


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 7, 2016)

My Hellraiser OG x Cheeseberry at 6 weeks 12/12. Some swollen calyxes and brown hairs from being pollinated by a Jabba's Stash.


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2016)

Dessert breath 1&2 
& 3 PQC..only ones that gave me any kind of side growth.


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

*Black Cherry Crème x D Cure #1 *


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 8, 2016)

nice cross perhaps, shitty picture though


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 8, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> nice cross perhaps, shitty picture though


Real shitty phone pic.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 8, 2016)

Durban Poison ibl male pollinated a DJ Shorts Azue Haze , a Romulan pheno choco/coffee , Alien Tarantula a branch full of seed on all 
hit a LSD but the branch melted from PM , I harvested the plant successfully but I had a cool nite where the temps dropped & the fog rolled in Boom melted 
that LSD is a better indoor plant she didn/t like the summer heat either 
DJ Shorts Azue Haze the mite/borg like her , the only one that got ate by borg 
she was like the sacrifice virgin to the borg she took the hit for the other G/H plants , never again that one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)

Have got 2 Chernobyl's growing together in the same 5 gallon pot. The female is the larger of the 2 with tight node spacing (currently about 3' tall vegging away) and the male, though same age is shorter and more squat even tighter node spacing (about 2.5' tall). Just going to let them go natural and should have a nice batch of beans. As a matter of fact all of the plants coming up in the garden are going to get a taste of the Chernobyl pollen as long as the bees are doing their work.


----------



## D528 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just an update. 
man , 38 days and it may be the stinkiest grow in 15 years . whew.I did a recon at 35 days on the first pic and gave me funky chicken rushs making me cog. lol. Guess ill be keeping that one


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 9, 2016)

and the journey begins


----------



## v.s one (Oct 9, 2016)

D528 said:


> View attachment 3800628 View attachment 3800629
> Just an update.
> man , 38 days and it may be the stinkiest grow in 15 years . whew.I did a recon at 35 days on the first pic and gave me funky chicken rushs making me cog. lol. Guess ill be keeping that one


Those are bad Ass !!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3800682 and the journey begins


Nice that you got them going...

I had some PQC #2 going,but they had no side growth...none.
Plus 23 of the 26 dessert breath are females...idk what the hell is going on with that..but I am happy-go-lucky to a degree. That's a lot of females. 
All have perfect side growth/height/ leaf shape.....about to transfer to 7gal pots soon (going back to SS#4 & fox farm nutrients for a while).


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 10, 2016)

why the switch back man?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 10, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> why the switch back man?


23 females x 7 gallons soil = alot of $


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 10, 2016)

ah yes im a dumb dumb thanks


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm waiting for desert breath to pop. From the sounds of it I like my odds on a female. Why the switch back on nutes if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 10, 2016)

For the simplicity of growing all those girls lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2016)

Yup...just way to many females..& cheaper to run synthetic at the moment.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup...just way to many females..& cheaper to run synthetic at the moment.





WindyCityKush said:


> 23 females x 7 gallons soil = alot of $


Sorry guys but I don't buy this! How do you get cheaper than free? OK I bought a 20 kilo bag of 4-4-7 for 40$ 2 years ago haha still over half full. All you need is a massive worm bin and be a little crafty at feeding them worms for free. I use lots of comfrey coffee ground and egg shells amongst other thing.. and whatever is in season, like apples!! ALL FREE!

I understand this is not for everyone but organics can be free, synthetic not, plus makes it hard to reuse the soil due to salt build up with chems


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Sorry guys but I don't buy this! How do you get cheaper than free? OK I bought a 20 kilo bag of 4-4-7 for 40$ 2 years ago haha still over half full. All you need is a massive worm bin and be a little crafty at feeding them worms for free. I use lots of comfrey coffee ground and egg shells amongst other thing.. and whatever is in season, like apples!! ALL FREE!
> 
> I understand this is not for everyone but organics can be free, synthetic not, plus makes it hard to reuse the soil due to salt build up with chems


Is a worm bin gonna produce by this weekend?...40 bucks is not free.

Definitely not new to organic growing...just none on hand.
And I'm not going forage for nothing..

And I reuse my chem soil with no ill to the plants.

But I understand what you saying.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> *Is a worm bin gonna produce by this weekend?...40 bucks is not free.*
> 
> Definitely not new to organic growing...just none on hand.
> And I'm not going forage for nothing..
> ...


If you started the bin last year you would!! Lol, seriously at your scale you would need a really large bin. I raise my worms on the ground, can't harvest the worm juice but I'm happy with the insane amount of castings alone.

Again I understand this is not a viable option for everyone but simply wanted to point out for other new growers that might be watching that synthetic can be a lot more expensive than organics.

I know u know all of this, you obviously know what you are doing, I have been looking at pics of your grows for a long long time... and btw, that $40 bag is still over half full so that's $20 !!


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Yup...just way to many females..& cheaper to run synthetic at the moment.


Life gets in the Way at times ! 
Yeah ,gonna do that just for now AS i got em right there paid for & financed / simple is what is needed atm , just came off a full g/h gro all "O" start to finish teas , my 1st all 'O' gro fantastic stuff Too 
scaling that back for indoor will take awhile to ramp up but with left-overs chems , I can run a quick set during my ramp up 
I got soil to mix & cook yet & the worms have been working hard . 
sometime ya gotta go back to the dark side briefly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Is a worm bin gonna produce by this weekend?...40 bucks is not free.


Shit I certainly feel where you are coming from. I havent had a fucking dollar in my pocket in 6 months, a fucking dollar some say is nothing and in normal times I would agree, BUT have nothing and that fucking dollar is alot of loot. Certain times = certain measures


----------



## indican3 (Oct 13, 2016)

Northern Lion
Northern Lights (F) x Lions Milk (M)
 
 
I only got 1 seed to germinate so I hope it's a she, but a male would be ok too


----------



## Cilantrillo (Oct 14, 2016)

D528 said:


> View attachment 3800628 View attachment 3800629
> Just an update.
> man , 38 days and it may be the stinkiest grow in 15 years . whew.I did a recon at 35 days on the first pic and gave me funky chicken rushs making me cog. lol. Guess ill be keeping that one


Yup. That's a keeper.
Nice job!


----------



## D528 (Oct 14, 2016)

With all this crowning i gotta take care of some bizz myself. Later...lol. Day 44


----------



## v.s one (Oct 15, 2016)

Kimbo lives female doing good so far.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Kimbo lives female doing good so far.View attachment 3805970


Lush as bro, whats this kimbo crossed with again?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 15, 2016)

Black berry kush X star fighter f2. This trait comes from the mom, but I like it. Dead give away.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Black berry kush X star fighter f2. This trait comes from the mom, but I like it. Dead give away.View attachment 3805990


He's wanting to know what's the Kimbo crossed to lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Black berry kush X star fighter f2. This trait comes from the mom, but I like it. Dead give away.View attachment 3805990


I have a 5th element going currently which is blackberry kush x all spark og and she has similar leaf deformities too.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He's wanting to know what's the Kimbo crossed to lol


Animal cookies X joeseph og= animism. Here he is.Man looks like both parents are shining through.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 16, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have a 5th element going currently which is blackberry kush x all spark og and she has similar leaf deformities too.View attachment 3806002


yeah it's distinct. Let's you know the genetics are legit.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 16, 2016)

Wouldn't leaf deformity be seen as a bad trait? A mutation caused by colloidal silver or other stress factors at some point in the breeding?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Wouldn't leaf deformity be seen as a bad trait? A mutation caused by colloidal silver or other stress factors at some point in the breeding?


Old school DJ short blueberry is famous for this trait so I figure blackberry kush is related. Not a bad thing by any means just looks bad.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 16, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Wouldn't leaf deformity be seen as a bad trait? A mutation caused by colloidal silver or other stress factors at some point in the breeding?


I would say it's a dominate trait in my cross. I got a couple alien crosses that the shells are so tuff they need a scuff or a score. Most beans don't make it unless you have patients I will take the leaf deformity any day. Now it goes from chuckers to breeding out traits. I'm good as a chucker.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 16, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Wouldn't leaf deformity be seen as a bad trait? A mutation caused by colloidal silver or other stress factors at some point in the breeding?


Does colloidial silver cause mutations in future generations? I've never really experienced this.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 16, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Does colloidial silver cause mutations in future generations? I've never really experienced this.


I don't think so I could be wrong maybe too strong of ppms maybe could cause it. This is the normal practice to make fem seeds and I don't see mutations coming from most of the fem crosses so I don't think that's the cause.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't think so I could be wrong maybe too strong of ppms maybe could cause it. This is the normal practice to make fem seeds and I don't see mutations coming from most of the fem crosses so I don't think that's the cause.


Yea, I've made and used CS and never really seen any lasting effects beyond the sprayed plant.


----------



## indican3 (Oct 17, 2016)

When you cross a Lion with a Shark and a Lamb you get...
*Food Chain*
*Lions Milk* (Appalachai x Pure Kush Sugh) *x* *Sharksbreath* (Great White Shark x Lambsbread)
 
Only 1 of them growing atm, took a couple seeds early from outdoor plants early in case someone rips my plants and this was one of the few seeds that was mature enough to germinate.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 17, 2016)

Hellraiser OG x Cheeseberry


----------



## v.s one (Oct 17, 2016)

Bio Genesis 30 days. Starting to stink.


----------



## GreenSanta (Oct 17, 2016)

indican3 said:


> When you cross a Lion with a Shark and a Lamb you get...
> *Food Chain*
> *Lions Milk* (Appalachai x Pure Kush Sugh) *x* *Sharksbreath* (Great White Shark x Lambsbread)
> View attachment 3807189
> Only 1 of them growing atm, took a couple seeds early from outdoor plants early in case someone rips my plants and this was one of the few seeds that was mature enough to germinate.


With fresh seeds, my germination rate is often poor. Give the seeds a month to dry and germination rate at 100 % I often try to pop some right away if I made enough, because i can't wait for new weed. I have a plant I just put in flower room, space bomb x skylotus she cost me half of the 20 seeds I made because I was so impatient with that one. There might be another female or 2 in the veg room but I think a few didn't crack coze they were too fresh. Still have about 10 seeds and I have no problem revgging. I m confident I'm gonna find a temporary keeper in that cross


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Bio Genesis 30 days. Starting to stink.View attachment 3807576


what sort of camera are you using bro?, always top pics you present


----------



## doniawon (Oct 17, 2016)

Only got the one so far, but I got purple seeds!
Strayfox 
(Topdawg)Stardawg guava x dreadbread(bcut) x rd bufford og. 
Poppa was a low % herm so I will b popping a few.mommas got a lil over a week to go


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Zkittles......View attachment 3797067
> She is in my rotation now...


Is this the one from head in the cloudz genetics ?


----------



## indican3 (Oct 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> With fresh seeds, my germination rate is often poor. Give the seeds a month to dry and germination rate at 100 % I often try to pop some right away if I made enough, because i can't wait for new weed. I have a plant I just put in flower room, space bomb x skylotus she cost me half of the 20 seeds I made because I was so impatient with that one. There might be another female or 2 in the veg room but I think a few didn't crack coze they were too fresh. Still have about 10 seeds and I have no problem revgging. I m confident I'm gonna find a temporary keeper in that cross


Yea the ones that germed all took over a week also. I've stopped taking any more seeds a couple weeks ago and now I'm just waiting for things to finish


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

got a repost on one of my crosses today


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 17, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Does colloidial silver cause mutations in future generations? I've never really experienced this.


i have not had it have any affect like that


----------



## v.s one (Oct 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what sort of camera are you using bro?, always top pics you present


Just an iPhone. The secret is to leave the flash on. It blocks out hps and excites the trics.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> got a repost on one of my crosses todayView attachment 3807642


Keep it going doc...


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is this the one from head in the cloudz genetics ?


Na...3rd gen.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na...3rd gen.


They have a strain with the same name lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> They have a strain with the same name lol


I don't know...zkittles been around for a minute now.

This a cut I'm running..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> I don't know...zkittles been around for a minute now.
> 
> This a cut I'm running..


I'm surprised it hasn't been in more breeding projects as it was pretty hyped up for awhile


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been in more breeding projects as it was pretty hyped up for awhile


Yeah...they(dying breed genetics) put some out like 2 yrs ago...but something happened..they just made a release this yr..but the zkittles is deep in the crosses.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

My little cross neverland x cherry sherbet showing the same trait as her father with her leave showing the cookie side gonna transplant her in a 3 litres pot and I think I will mainlining to have a better yields since it's leaning to the cookie side


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

Black Cherry Crème x D Cure


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Black Cherry Crème x D Cure View attachment 3808103


Nice how is the smell??


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nice how is the smell??


Like grape lifesavers


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Only got the one so far, but I got purple seeds!
> Strayfox
> (Topdawg)Stardawg guava x dreadbread(bcut) x rd bufford og.
> Poppa was a low % herm so I will b popping a few.View attachment 3807623mommas got a lil over a week to go



Awesome. 
Dreadbread (bodhi cut) / guava 13 is a beast.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 23, 2016)

I just ordered regular Cookies N Chem from Greenpoint.

Hoping I can find a good male to pollinate one of these strains I have in feminized: 
Ak48
White Widow
Northern Lights
Blackjack
Aurora Indica 

Space is limited. I can do maybe 3 females and 1 male into flowering. I'm wondering which ones to start. Excess females will be going to friend, as I'll keep the 3 best for breeding.

Any thoughts on this? Thanks, this will be my first chucking experience.


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 23, 2016)

all my testers of my chuck r up & growing , no reason not to see what i got after the germ test most if not all showed white nubs in 12 hours in paper towel no soak Romulan x DP ,Alien Tarantula x dp, 
durban poison ibl male


----------



## v.s one (Oct 23, 2016)

Biogenesis starting to fill in. She smells like her daybreaker momma with a hint of lime.


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2016)

Dessert breath 1&2 in 12/12 under 3 315lec..
 
I put the leftovers in 1gal pots & gave some away...


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2016)

Need to brake out my crosses. Thank for the motivation


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 23, 2016)

just cracked open the dessert breath after 2.5 week cure to test and its some bomb ass smoke.. 3 cuts just put to flower. will be nice to see diff pheno's you find.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2016)

One of two Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream testers that made it to flowering is looking fine & frosty at 28 days in...




Cheers


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> just cracked open the dessert breath after 2.5 week cure to test and its some bomb ass smoke.. 3 cuts just put to flower. will be nice to see diff pheno's you find.


I sure hope I find a strong dessert pheno...some dank cake.

 
Some Larry og/shave ice/honeybee...Nuggets


----------



## v.s one (Oct 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> I sure hope I find a strong dessert pheno...some dank cake.
> 
> View attachment 3813853
> Some Larry og/shave ice/honeybee...Nuggets


What kinda Terps you gettin from them tasty nugs?


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What kinda Terps you gettin from them tasty nugs?


Gas/sour candy/burning sugar/ lime.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> Gas/sour candy/burning sugar/ lime.


That's the way I like em.


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 26, 2016)

this is a Honeybee pheno that i took flowering cuts off the bottom to reveg.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> this is a Honeybee pheno that i took flowering cuts off the bottom to reveg.View attachment 3815327


I really like the smoke from them green/purp frost phenos...delicious .


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 27, 2016)

Spread the pollen from a male gg#4 x Ogkb made by chunky bagseed today. I have added him to a group of ladies ( he gets around lol ) . gorilla glue #4 , blueberry pie ( dj shorts blueberry x forum cut cookies) , tangerine power, cherry pie and finally rugburn og ! I am hoping for some great crosses with this group. I also have a female ogkb that I traveled to get that I want to cross but it yellows and dies when I put it in flower . It is a shitty plant but tests at 31% so I want to keep the genetics . Wish me luck . I will know in about 3 weeks or so what comes out of this project


----------



## sgt d (Oct 27, 2016)

OK, things I want to make...
Got some DJS Blueberry a while back. Three are growing in beer cups atm, they just got their first set of leaves. I'm assuming the one that's 4 times the size of the others is a male lol. Those seeds came with a pack of extras: Malberry (Malawi Gold x Blueberry), haven't sprouted those yet...but I'd like to hit one with the other and see what happens! Obviously, this is destined to be for head stash only, as I'd expect it to flower for a long, long time...


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh the possibilities! Got some Sky Pilot from Greenpoint, Blackjack, Master Kush and Swiss Cheese on the way from Nirvana.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 27, 2016)

My pride and joy .Jamaican RedGum x Kalimist f2 its only at day 40 too


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 27, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> View attachment 3816026 My pride and joy .Jamaican RedGum x Kalimist f2 its only at day 40 too


Wow !! Frosty lady .


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 27, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> View attachment 3816026 My pride and joy .Jamaican RedGum x Kalimist f2 its only at day 40 too


I was gonna say those trich are huge but they are water drop lol


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I was gonna say those trich are huge but they are water drop lol


I thought it was trichs also . Lol


----------



## v.s one (Oct 27, 2016)

These males are getting the ax tonight.


----------



## lio lacidem (Oct 28, 2016)

[QUOTEE="madininagyal, post: 13083173, member: 528912"]I was gonna say those trich are huge but they are water drop lol[/QUOTE]
Lol Im getting hang of new camera and thought that was a cool looking shot.


----------



## indican3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Well that sure took a while.
Food Chains seeds, maybe 1/3 of them viable I haven't fully gone through it them all yet.


Food Chain = Sharksbreath (DNA Genetics) x Lions Milk (Bodhi Seeds)

My largest Sharksbreath plant that these seeds were taken from had a little bit of bud rot, which grew into a lot of bud rot because I rushed to curing, so gathering the seeds was a bit of bummer because all of the bud was bunk.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Oct 29, 2016)

indican3 said:


> Well that sure took a while.
> Food Chains seeds, maybe 1/3 of them viable I haven't fully gone through it them all yet.
> 
> View attachment 3817602
> ...


That sucks about the bud rot. I lost a magnificent plant to that this year. Need testers for them beans??


----------



## indican3 (Oct 29, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> That sucks about the bud rot. I lost a magnificent plant to that this year. Need testers for them beans??


I do but I can't ship anything currently.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

Fookies......
fireballs x christmas cookies
 
#1

 
#4


#3


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 31, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies......
> fireballs x christmas cookies
> View attachment 3818986
> #1
> ...


That looks delicious!! What are the smells and flavors on her ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 31, 2016)

Best strain to cross to assure good yield. 20-22 % thc Thinking White Widow maybe others please. GSC? 

Incredible bulk is nice yielder yet thc kinda low


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 31, 2016)

How long can I leave the boys with girls before chance of being breed. Was told mal matures 24-35 days

So two weeks would be ok after first nut shows?


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> How long can I leave the boys with girls before chance of being breed. Was told mal matures 24-35 days
> 
> So two weeks would be ok after first nut shows?


You will be pushing it. 2-3 weeks and then you start to have a few pollen sacs open here and there.


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Best strain to cross to assure good yield. 20-22 % thc Thinking White Widow maybe others please. GSC?
> 
> Incredible bulk is nice yielder yet thc kinda low


Gsc is not a good yielding strain


----------



## Biggchong (Oct 31, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> View attachment 3816026 My pride and joy .Jamaican RedGum x Kalimist f2 its only at day 40 too


That looks beautiful! Great job.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 31, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> You will be pushing it. 2-3 weeks and then you start to have a few pollen sacs open here and there.





Stonironi said:


> You will be pushing it. 2-3 weeks and then you start to have a few pollen sacs open here and there.


2-3 weeks after first nuts show? Will the male still mature outside with temps 45% low to 80% high 

Trying to figure my option. Thanks


----------



## Stonironi (Oct 31, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 2-3 weeks after first nuts show? Will the male still mature outside with temps 45% low to 80% high
> 
> Trying to figure my option. Thanks


Just stick him in a closet with a light on it.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 31, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Just stick him in a closet with a light on it.


Stupid question 12/12? Will be light sensitive? If not good and dark? Sorry and thanks
Don't want him to get these 2 ladies they are 34days in. He is 8days


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 1, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Stupid question 12/12? Will be light sensitive? If not good and dark? Sorry and thanks
> Don't want him to get these 2 ladies they are 34days in. He is 8days


Yes you will want to do 12/12 still but you don't need more than a regular light bulb to get pollen


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yes you will want to do 12/12 still but you don't need more than a regular light bulb to get pollen


Make a little box with plastic screen to see and keep the male in there with a bulb cfl


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 2, 2016)

I often simply move the males by a South facing window and it's enough to get pollen even on the rainy coastal season. ( we just had rain 28 out of the last 31 days lol) I often forget to keep the blinds open... once they have showed sex you could almost keep them in the dark and u d get some lol


----------



## v.s one (Nov 2, 2016)

Ain't nothing like testing your own gear. Day one flower kimbo lives.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3821049 Ain't nothing like testing your own gear. Day one flower kimbo lives.


No there's not actually , nothing like it


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Make a little box with plastic screen to see and keep the male in there with a bulb cfl


I'm gonna make a tin foil skirt to collect pollen on , put the male in a window.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 2, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm gonna make a tin foil skirt to collect pollen on , put the male in a window.


I just grab a glass plate and bend the branches over it and give a shake


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I just grab a glass plate and bend the branches over it and give a shake


Didnt bodhi say something about using construction paper and then it's ready to be frozen too. That s the next thing I ll try... generally I use a magazine or whatever.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 3, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Didnt bodhi say something about using construction paper and then it's ready to be frozen too. That s the next thing I ll try... generally I use a magazine or whatever.


Every time I've tried to store pollen in the fridge or freezer bad stuff has happened. Sit it on a shelf in a non windy ,non dusty room and it will stay for quite a while .


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3821049 Ain't nothing like testing your own gear. Day one flower kimbo lives.


Kimbo lives ? New strain or just kimbo kush, which wouldn't make sense because you also said nothing like testing your own gear and I know you didn't create kimbo so I'm confused ? Lol


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't have to worry about it much yet I don't plan to grow a male for a few months ... got a healthy amount of new crosses to play with. I like the idea of the construction paper, can't wait to try it.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Kimbo lives ? New strain or just kimbo kush, which wouldn't make sense because you also said nothing like testing your own gear and I know you didn't create kimbo so I'm confused ? Lol


Lol kimbo kush X to animal cookies X joeseph OG is @greencropper is a cross he encouraged me to make. Kimbo lives was one of a couple names that I floated around and @genuity liked, so it stuck. Sorry bro.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Lol kimbo kush X to animal cookies X joeseph OG is @greencropper is a cross he encouraged me to make. Kimbo lives was one of a couple names that I floated around and @genuity liked, so it stuck. Sorry bro.


Nice that is a crazy mix I can't wait to hear how it turns out ? Thanks for the info


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Every time I've tried to store pollen in the fridge or freezer bad stuff has happened. Sit it on a shelf in a non windy ,non dusty room and it will stay for quite a while .


Yip as soon as moisture gets it, its fucked for good. Have heard the same thing. Toss it off in a dark cabinet you should be fine for quite a while. Ive used pollen stored in fridge after a year, but it was full of rice as desiccant, and luckily moisture hadnt affected it


----------



## greencropper (Nov 3, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3821049 Ain't nothing like testing your own gear. Day one flower kimbo lives.


thats it bro, i cant/dont promise any results with my chucks...some turn out fire some turn out..hmmm?, but its all in the fun of the unexpected, its not vital every chuck has to be a hit, as long as one every now & then turns out good thats all that matters...+ heaps of beans to play with when that awesome cross is a success! btw that kimbo lives looks like a fantastic pheno, great gene combination there for sure!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats it bro, i cant/dont promise any results with my chucks...some turn out fire some turn out..hmmm?, but its all in the fun of the unexpected, its not vital every chuck has to be a hit, as long as one every now & then turns out good thats all that matters...+ heaps of beans to play with when that awesome cross is a success!


variety is the spice of life


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats it bro, i cant/dont promise any results with my chucks...some turn out fire some turn out..hmmm?, but its all in the fun of the unexpected, its not vital every chuck has to be a hit, as long as one every now & then turns out good thats all that matters...+ heaps of beans to play with when that awesome cross is a success! btw that kimbo lives looks like a fantastic pheno, great gene combination there for sure!


Ain't that the truth. I grew a couple chucks last year of mine looked perfect had them in the back of the tent. When I went to harvest stuck my nose in to smell, there was no smell at all. I was devastated. But that was two girls. I finally grew a couple more bam got two stinkers right way. Now I know there is something better in them beans.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 3, 2016)

these outdoors GDP x Mosca C99(left) & Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99(right) are getting their hours brought down from 20/4 to 12/12 with blackout curtains from tonight


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these outdoors GDP x Mosca C99(left) & Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99(right) are getting their hours brought down from 20/4 to 12/12 with blackout curtains from tonight
> 
> View attachment 3822159 View attachment 3822163


That will be a super fruity group there for sure !


----------



## v.s one (Nov 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these outdoors GDP x Mosca C99(left) & Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99(right) are getting their hours brought down from 20/4 to 12/12 with blackout curtains from tonight
> 
> View attachment 3822159 View attachment 3822163


Now that's how you test your own gear. Looks like there loving all that sun.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 4, 2016)

#3 (Chemdog D x C99) x #5 (Chemdog D x C99)
the Chemdog D x C99 beans were made a long time ago, sat in the freezer for many years
This is the first go at an IX


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

The Chem dawg d shining through the biogenesis.


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking superb . .


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's to hoping my Chem D crosses turn out that good @v.s one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> The Chem dawg d shining through the biogenesis.View attachment 3824953


Nice vs


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice vs





Vnsmkr said:


> Nice vs


Thanks guys!!! I got a lot of beans to go through to find the one. It's there just got to search.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Here's to hoping my Chem D crosses turn out that good @v.s one


Sorry bro. I was tagging you as well. You got fire in them crosses with Cinderella and the beast. Garbage fruit punch sounds sick brah.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sorry bro. I was tagging you as well. You got fire in them crosses with Cinderella and the beast. Garbage fruit punch sounds sick brah.


Thanks bro! it's funny you say that, the #3 is straight up rotten chem funk, with this hinting Hawaiian punch nose clean fuel, #6 is the inverse, subtle chem rot with full on vat of acid nose cleaner Hawaiian Punch/grapefruit.


----------



## D528 (Nov 7, 2016)

complete with dog hair.....


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

So I have a male plant that I was gonna hit the tent with & its almost a week in flower showing female sex pistils. I've read mixed views on this what's yall's take on it. 

Got a Faceoff dom Rudeboi OG male & a African sativa named Ciskei ready to take its place if its not the best idea to keep this he she lol!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## genuity (Nov 10, 2016)

Just hit soil yesterday . ...


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 11, 2016)

Pineapple Haze x P.C. Kush 


This being my fourth chuck, I'm officially hooked.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just hit soil yesterday . ...View attachment 3827663


Nice, I have 4 of archives casper that i started at about 8" tall, all look pretty uniform so far.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just hit soil yesterday . ...View attachment 3827663


I got Samoas on the way !!!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check us out guys. Your support is and would be appreciated. Instagram @jahearthcollective420. Website up soon and I'll post address on thread below. Thanks
> http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


Canadians aye  just followed you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Canadians aye  just followed you


Yep 1 of us is , chrs


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks guys!!! I got a lot of beans to go through to find the one. It's there just got to search.View attachment 3825129


I want some!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 11, 2016)

Animas Valley x Black Lime Reserve - (TK x (ogkb x (blue dream x williams wonder))) x (black lime x Chem dawg special reserve)


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> View attachment 3828420 View attachment 3828421
> Animas Valley x Black Lime Reserve - (TK x (ogkb x (blue dream x williams wonder))) x (black lime x Chem dawg special reserve)


She's a serious mutt. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

GTM




same strain with duckfoot trait








last one with my tahoe four blade trait showing through.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> I want some!


They will be available soon at the Bean bandit bean company. I will let you know when.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> They will be available soon at the Bean bandit bean company. I will let you know when.


That's a cool name if it's yours v.s


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> They will be available soon at the Bean bandit bean company. I will let you know when.


Sound great! Shoot me an inbox when ready.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That's a cool name if it's yours v.s


yeah I like the name too. Are you starting a seedbank or something?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> yeah I like the name too. Are you starting a seedbank or something?


Yep a venture together with DonTesla and myself. Theres a link in signature


----------



## v.s one (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep a venture together with DonTesla and myself. Theres a link in signature


Cool man best of luck to you. I will definetly be showing support.


----------



## COGrown (Nov 12, 2016)

I made these crosses before Bros Grimm was back on the scene, afterwards I was unsure what to do with them. They are available for a while as freebies for orders with @headiegardens 
I'm running several healthy GSC x Apollo at the moment, with a couple looking like each parent. Just in veg though.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 12, 2016)

Cherry pie (napoleons cut) x gg#4 x ogkb[...... what should we name the babies ??


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Chuck of Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x HSO Blue Dream frosting up nicely at Day 48:



Cheers


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Cherry pie (napoleons cut) x gg#4 x ogkb[...... what should we name the babies ??
> View attachment 3828975


Gorilla nap. Maybe


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Cherry pie (napoleons cut) x gg#4 x ogkb[...... what should we name the babies ??
> View attachment 3828975


Beautiful... Cherry Glue OG sounds good!


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Cherry pie (napoleons cut) x gg#4 x ogkb[...... what should we name the babies ??
> View attachment 3828975


I want some!


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 13, 2016)

Damn I really wish I could get some beans from some of these interesting crosses.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

N.R.G. said:


> Beautiful... Cherry Glue OG sounds good!


How about cherry glue kb? Or cherry glue breath or gluey pie breath ?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How about cherry glue kb? Or cherry glue breath or gluey pie breath ?


Yep gluey pie breath it is . GG#4 x cherry pie (napoleons cut) x ogkb (midnight farms cut). Anyone interested


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

Pete Townshend said:


> Damn I really wish I could get some beans from some of these interesting crosses.


Man you need to be quit being thirsty.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Man you need to be quit being thirsty.


It never hurts to ask . Lol


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> It never hurts to ask . Lol


Yeah I hear you but you need to go through the proper channels.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah I hear you but you need to go through the proper channels.


Well maybe you should point him in the right direction  I wish someone would have done that for me .


----------



## v.s one (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Well maybe you should point him in the right direction  I wish someone would have done that for me .


looks like your doing good to me.


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 13, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Man you need to be quit being thirsty.


Haha yeah I get excited about these sexy crosses. When you guys get your seed business up and running shoot me a message.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 14, 2016)

Triple doja dog

blue razz 5



Triple Purple Rhino

Pink Lemonade getting pollenated by Super Crazy


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

Putting that work in on a Monday. Humble pie X animism. Thinking of cherry thong, humble one, or cherry valens from the outsiders for names. I like to pollinate between day 24 and day 32 what days do you guys prefer.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3830927 Putting that work in on a Monday. Humble pie X animism. Thinking of cherry thong, humble one, or cherry valens from the outsiders for names. I like to pollinate between day 24 and day 32 what days do you guys prefer.


great cross coming up there!...how about 'Humpianism'? yeah bit weird i guess lol


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 14, 2016)

I gotta stop visiting this thread. Gettin' jealous over here...


----------



## GreenSanta (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3830927 Putting that work in on a Monday. Humble pie X animism. Thinking of cherry thong, humble one, or cherry valens from the outsiders for names. I like to pollinate between day 24 and day 32 what days do you guys prefer.


It depends on the strain. I pollinate at least 4 weeks before harvest. Between 4-5 weeks before harvest will yield the most seeds but I personally pollinate whenever I have pollen available sometimes really early in flowering.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> It depends on the strain. I pollinate at least 4 weeks before harvest. Between 4-5 weeks before harvest will yield the most seeds but I personally pollinate whenever I have pollen available sometimes really early in flowering.


i usually place my stud male next to a girl that is about 3wks into flower, cos if a pollinating male is put near a female from when the first pistils are formed there seems less beans when all is done


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> great cross coming up there!...how about 'Humpianism'? yeah bit weird i guess lol


 yeah it was greeny


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2016)

So I gifted my friends some seed to hunt with me and on 16 male I choose those 3 my criteria was solid structure and stinky male so I ended up with 3 male for now

1.thug pug genetics "pugsbreath"
Nice structure , small , grow like a bush, good latéral branching if topped but produce à strong apex too
Smell like a sweet og with licorice in the background , strong smell



2. Sure fire seed "strawberry daiqiri" (kksc X tres dawg)
Tallest of the three male , some latéral branching too but the apex is more important
Strong smell of fuel and strawberry very distinct faint but definitely present 

3.gage green genetics "grapestomper og"

Must say this one is my favorite of the 3
Perfect structure for a sog grow and the better huge diesel and Berry smell just touching him release the smell!! 


All get back up in case the clone don't take but i think I will be good they will be Kept for future breeding and f2 when I selected the right mom after we saw was they do in flower (except pugsbreath since I already found à very good female just waiting on 2 others to see wich will be kept)


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2016)

Man,this chuck(Cherrypie breath) is a bitch,30 seeds..very nice looking plants,but not one had any side growth,nonexistent . .got one female..
Took her top early in her life,still no real seed growth..I will get to see her nugs soon enough . 

One of the dessert breath I put in earlier than the rest,in 1gal pot..
 
She is dessert breath #2...she smells funky . ..

Dessert breath #1
 
She smells like dessert . ..mmmmm

I got 12 seed plants,in 3gal pots....half dessert breath #1 & half dessert breath #2
The dad's n these chucks,definitely show how they contribute of the chuck..more later.


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 17, 2016)

same deal for me with the cherrypie breath/PQC (bummer the cross wasnt a hit with that sweet name!  ). i just put 2 to flower, 1 actually had a bit of side branching, the other not so much, still want to see what they put out for flowers..should be hot. 1 of them that looked real nice as a youngin got tossed due to user error (got a few plants too close to UV, scorched) .. had already taken cuts from it though as it was showing new leaf purp and trichs early on. not sexed but even if male i have a tent for that now.

the dessert breath i have 2 very similar phenos of from last run that i narrowed down to my favorite...took clone cuts to reveg. it actually doesnt have much smell to it at all all the way through, last couple weeks of flower it picks up a hint...after a 4 week cure its one of the most pungent jars, taste and high are favorites as well.


starting to play with chucking as well finally.. have a nice crystal blue male to hit some things with...honeybee for one, Honey Crystals MMM.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> same deal for me with the cherrypie breath/PQC (bummer the cross wasnt a hit with that sweet name!  ). i just put 2 to flower, 1 actually had a bit of side branching, the other not so much, still want to see what they put out for flowers..should be hot. 1 of them that looked real nice as a youngin got tossed due to user error (got a few plants too close to UV, scorched) .. had already taken cuts from it though as it was showing new leaf purp and trichs early on. not sexed but even if male i have a tent for that now.
> 
> the dessert breath i have 2 very similar phenos of from last run that i narrowed down to my favorite...took clone cuts to reveg. it actually doesnt have much smell to it at all all the way through, last couple weeks of flower it picks up a hint...after a 4 week cure its one of the most pungent jars, taste and high are favorites as well.
> View attachment 3833257
> ...


I love growing chucks....honey crystals..mmmmm for real on name alone.


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> I love growing chucks....honey crystals..mmmmm for real on name alone.


hell ya buddy..you know you'd be first on the list when i got somethin ready!

clone requests pouring in for that honeybee....especially since rec passed in maine. i only have a 25 site cloner! lol..need it for myself!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man,this chuck(Cherrypie breath) is a bitch,30 seeds..very nice looking plants,but not one had any side growth,nonexistent . .got one female..View attachment 3833152
> Took her top early in her life,still no real seed growth..I will get to see her nugs soon enough .
> 
> One of the dessert breath I put in earlier than the rest,in 1gal pot..
> ...


That would be a perfect strain for sea of green or mainlining


----------



## beanzz (Nov 18, 2016)

My PCK x Bluedream cross in the center. 

I put 6 strains of dispensary buds around the edges for context. Cookies is at 1:00 position.

I think this is a pretty fantastic cross.


----------



## beanzz (Nov 18, 2016)

few more pics. same cross as above.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ill update you on my cpb when they lights turn on


----------



## danky supreme (Nov 18, 2016)

beanzz said:


> My PCK x Bluedream cross in the center.
> 
> I put 6 strains of dispensary buds around the edges for context. Cookies is at 1:00 position.
> 
> I think this is a pretty fantastic cross.View attachment 3833729


Homegrow wrecks dispensary bud once again


----------



## D528 (Nov 20, 2016)

reversed trainwreck . not woodhorse or e32 or whatever but had the train qualities i remember from having one from tuck. update in a couple months provided i dont kill them. Seeds are so small its rediculouse. lol. I didnt expect so many to pop ,lol. Got lucky i guess. I popped a couple before , ,ike 2 . Both were almost identical smallish plants and one was what i was looking for but i mixed them up and lost it . Its was as good or better than one i had from tuck. so that kinda speedy , stony, muscle relaxing high im hoping to find. Easy come easy go i heard .Hoping for odds like that this time. Well , not as far as loosing shit. lol.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

A little quiet in here lately, here's my tester poly Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x Blue Dream, day 59 today, she's done and will likely get the chop tomorrow night when the soil dries out a bit more. She has 2x lower branches chucked back to the original "father", we'll see what pops out of that bunch in the new year 




Cheers


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2016)

GroErr said:


> A little quiet in here lately, here's my tester poly Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x Blue Dream, day 59 today, she's done and will likely get the chop tomorrow night when the soil dries out a bit more. She has 2x lower branches chucked back to the original "father", we'll see what pops out of that bunch in the new year
> 
> View attachment 3837860
> View attachment 3837862
> ...


Wow, top work mate, she's beautiful! Love blueberry hybrids myself


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, top work mate, she's beautiful! Love blueberry hybrids myself


Cheers @eastcoastmo hit the lottery on that one


----------



## bf80255 (Nov 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> A little quiet in here lately, here's my tester poly Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x Blue Dream, day 59 today, she's done and will likely get the chop tomorrow night when the soil dries out a bit more. She has 2x lower branches chucked back to the original "father", we'll see what pops out of that bunch in the new year
> 
> View attachment 3837860
> View attachment 3837862
> ...


shes backcrossed to the blueberryxJTR father?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> shes backcrossed to the blueberryxJTR father?


Yes, the F1 Blueberry x JTR male. Had fresh pollen from him to hit another back cross for my Blue Ripper F2 keeper so went ahead and hit this one, glad I did


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Pregnant gg#4 x Donutz


----------



## GroErr (Nov 26, 2016)

That F1 male of my Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) continues to make some nice babies. Another poly cross of the Blue Ripper (M) x Harlequin female that's one of the best tasting/smelling strains I have. This is the first potential keeper female pheno from the F1's of that cross. It has vigor, great structure (no training, straight up from seed) and at 28 days, looking like another frost monster  She has one F2 branch crossed to an F1 Blue Ripper x Harlequin male with a tri-leaf mutation and great smell. Another branch back crossed to the Blue Ripper F1 male.




Cheers


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2016)

this GDP X Mosca C99 chuck from last season is turning out the goods with an gassy orange sherbet terp profile @ 3 1/2 wks into flower


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## bf80255 (Nov 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3842494
> View attachment 3842496


Wowiee whos she??


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> Wowiee whos she??


Dessert Breath #1 & #2

As of right now,I'd have to say the dessert breath #1 set of seeds is putting out some eye candy/nose candy...
I'll get get single shots of all 12..dessert breath-set #2 is putting out some super poly..plants,good plants,just all over the place.

I like the #1 dad...


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Dessert Breath #1 & #2
> 
> As of right now,I'd have to say the dessert breath #1 set of seeds is putting out some eye candy/nose candy...
> I'll get get single shots of all 12..dessert breath-set #2 is putting out some super poly..plants,good plants,just all over the place.
> ...


You are still running her so she had to have some dessert in her somewhere  beautiful !


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...


This looks great, do you have seeds for sale somewhere?


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This looks great, do you have seeds for sale somewhere?


Na,but sometimes they end up on the BB website . .


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 1, 2016)

OMG!! I found a new keeper, blueberry muffin, undeniably blueberry muffin, it is so pungeant and the smell is so exact... now let's hope she revegs... sorry I had to brag somewhere lol. will be back with pics sometime soon, when it dry maybe, it looks awesome, great yield awesome awesome awesome. She's the first of my (Blue City Diesel X (Pennywise X Senora Ampero)) to smell like that... now that is some fine fucking pollen chucking!! Imagine if she's high in CBD ... I might have to get a sample tested for the first time ...


----------



## higher self (Dec 1, 2016)

Double Jam (Jamaican Purple x Jamaica Blue Mountain) expected to take 14 to 20 weeks for this cross but this is day 41 going on 6 weeks. I didn't grow her tall because I was expecting a x's 10-20 stretch but it stayed short. Think I hit the jackpot with this pheno, still gotta smoke it but I have no doubts about this one.

It smells like a sour cherry candy cane but its not very strong yet. Going to cross it with Rudeboi OG when I have the clones ready. Lost the Mother plant from cutting it down to much had to pull one of my clones out of flower around week 2. Its still in reveg mode but I expect by end of month will be set to go. Also have 2 other phenos that look like 11-12 week finishers will hit them with pollen as well.

The Rudeboi male has a good Pine OG funk smell to it from the Faceoff OG. I will also be back crossing the Pure Irene to the Rudeboi. So knocking out two of my pollen chucking goals at once


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

genuity said:


> Na,but sometimes they end up on the BB website . .


Ill keep an eye out.
All your stuff looks great, but time for a nice indica

Didnt hit post on this yday


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2016)

Kimbo lives. Smells like pink bubble gum perfume.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3844301 Kimbo lives. Smells like pink bubble gum perfume.


looks fantastic bro, how are you going with your chucks lately with herm issues? ive had a few of concern lately?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks fantastic bro, how are you going with your chucks lately with herm issues? ive had a few of concern lately?


That sucks greeny. Most of the fire genetics I run have the herm gene in them, so it's no surprise for me. I been noticing When I run the moms from seed they will throw some sterile nanners, but the clones are stable and won't throw nothing.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That sucks greeny. Most of the fire genetics I run have the herm gene in them, so it's no surprise for me. I been noticing When I run the moms from seed they will throw some sterile nanners, but the clones are stable and won't throw nothing.


sounds ok man, just i wonder if some of these newer strains are soo refined that they do not handle outcrossing well & mutate into bizarro types? im no real breeder but a simple chucker, just thinking if a person sticks to simpler type hybrids to breed with maybe lessen chances of strange traits being brought about, eg that DGOG i crossed with Mosca C99 male & Irie cookie stomper male, man the offspring are pretty weird shit..from both parents?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds ok man, just i wonder if some of these newer strains are soo refined that they do not handle outcrossing well & mutate into bizarro types? im no real breeder but a simple chucker, just thinking if a person sticks to simpler type hybrids to breed with maybe lessen chances of strange traits being brought about, eg that DGOG i crossed with Mosca C99 male & Irie cookie stomper male, man the offspring are pretty weird shit..from both parents?


Yeah if your working with O.g they can throw nanners usually late in flower. Cookies have the mutation thing going for some reason. I wouldn't trash your beans might just take another round to see what is what.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah if your working with O.g they can throw nanners usually late in flower. Cookies have the mutation thing going for some reason. I wouldn't trash your beans might just take another round to see what is what.


your right about that, i should give them another try, though ive got a fire chuck with those GDP x Mosca C99...inner struggle to not grow those & try those bizarro DGOG crosses again? ... i think the DGOG crosses will sit on the backburner for awhile while those GDP crosses strut their stuff for time being lol


----------



## v.s one (Dec 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> your right about i should give them another try, though ive got a fire chuck with those GDP x Mosca C99...inner struggle to not grow those & try those bizarro DGOG crosses again? ... i think the DGOG crosses will sit on the backburner for awhile while those GDP crosses strut their stuff for time being lol


That's what I would do. Then when there is room pop a couple more. See where it takes you. Even the best breeders don't hit gold every time. There are tons of strains that get tested and don't make it, but sound like fire on paper. Good luck.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2016)

I had a controlled breeding project get out of control on my last crop. I had set aside and flowered a Dogtrap (UW Purple X Locktite) male that looked like a keeper. I had it in another room but my ventilation fan sucked the Air with pollen past my flowering girls. 

I now have seeds from 
Golden Glue X Dogtrap
Dogtrap X Dogtrap f2
Critical + X Dogtrap
Banana Bread X Dogtrap
Banana Hammock X Dogtrap
Sticky Bomb X Dogtrap
Ript OG X Dogtrap
I currently have around 12 of each in early veg. I'm going to run them out to give me an idea of what I have.
I'm also setting aside some Locktite f2 and Gorilla Bubble Bx2 males to test for intersex and potency.
I hope to make some Locktite f3, Gorilla Bubble Bx2 f2, Locktite f2 X Gorilla Bubble Bx2, Gorilla Bubble Bx2 X Locktite f2, Wicked Glue X Locktite f2, Wicked Glue X Gorilla Bubble Bx2 and at last 501st Og X Gorilla Bubble Bx2, 501st Og X Locktite.

I'm also growing out Shorelines Strawberry with Bodhi's Jungle Spice and Heavenly Hashplant.
I'll be sure to chuck some of them if they turn out half as good as they sound.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 6, 2016)

Bigworm's Purple Voodoo that has been dusted by a Purple balled Silver Tip x Lemon Alien Dawg male. 

 

I collected a little pollen just in case.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 7, 2016)

First production of seed with the extra space to play with in my new house.. S1s of my barefoot doctor cut, 3:2 THC:CBD ...good medicine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3847708 First production of seed with the extra space to play with in my new house.. S1s of my barefoot doctor cut, 3:2 THC:CBD ...good medicine.


good looking beans too


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3847708 First production of seed with the extra space to play with in my new house.. S1s of my barefoot doctor cut, 3:2 THC:CBD ...good medicine.


Nice, any pics of the mom?


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Nice, any pics of the mom?


lemme see what i can find...
early flower(the plant closest to photographer) , later flower, Later flower bout chop time, Earlier flower close up.... finished flower, preflower..


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 7, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I had a controlled breeding project get out of control on my last crop. I had set aside and flowered a Dogtrap (UW Purple X Locktite) male that looked like a keeper. I had it in another room but my ventilation fan sucked the Air with pollen past my flowering girls.
> 
> I now have seeds from
> Golden Glue X Dogtrap
> ...


Gorilla Bubble throws some ridiculous frost and stank...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> lemme see what i can find...
> early flower(the plant closest to photographer) , later flower, Later flower bout chop time, Earlier flower close up.... finished flower, preflower..
> View attachment 3847746 View attachment 3847747 View attachment 3847748 View attachment 3847751 View attachment 3847753 View attachment 3847756


Nice and frosty! Hows the smell/taste?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That's what I would do. Then when there is room pop a couple more. See where it takes you. Even the best breeders don't hit gold every time. There are tons of strains that get tested and don't make it, but sound like fire on paper. Good luck.


Hey v.s one you guys on Instagram? Bean Bandit up and running?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 7, 2016)

No not yet I will tag you when I'm up and running.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2016)

Extremely happy with this chuck.....
Dessert breath-set #1
 

Dessert breath - set #2

 

Some real gems in this mix....blows my mind at times.


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 8, 2016)

sadly just smoked the last of my dessert breath.. was a local favorite while it lasted. my cut is that real dark leaf pheno.. those greener ones look like pretty heavy yields ! 

will be saving more for myself from next harvest


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 10, 2016)

PQC male sac and the female is a couple weeks into flower


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> sadly just smoked the last of my dessert breath.. was a local favorite while it lasted. my cut is that real dark leaf pheno.. those greener ones look like pretty heavy yields !
> 
> will be saving more for myself from next harvest


Yup,them green ones is dessert breath-set #2...they put out some chunck..



bmgnoot said:


> PQC male sac and the female is a couple weeks into flower


I had a feeling they was going to be trouble . ..about to put my lone one in flower tonight .


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2016)

A few dessert breath


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

@genuity DAMN!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3852731
> A few dessert breath


Looks like it would make your fingers greasy  That is beautiful !


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3852731
> A few dessert breath


looks like the kindabuds id smoke


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 14, 2016)

I got this new game I am about to start playing in the flower room it's called ''who's your daddy? or do you have 2 mommies?'' LOL

I have so many seeds in my buds recently, but I had so many chucks on the go, and a timer fuckup, 2 timer fuckup ... all within the last 3 months so yeah... I dont like running seeds when I dont know both parents but now I am harvesting seeds in some FIRE weed, how could I possibly resist?? Plus the hermies come from a major light stress so they still might be good females, though I would try not to use them for breeding.

So for all the buds where I have found seeds that should not have been there, I put them away with a ''variety1 X ? , OCT-DEC 2016'' tag on them. Luckily, one of the variety was my keeper F3 so by growing those seeds I can possibly find which plant shed most of the random pollen, if they are feminized, It will likely be from the full blown hermie, if they are not (which I hope) it means their daddy could be any males I used in the past couple of months and also would means that the seeds are good to go!!

Here are a few of the varieties with seeds from unknown donors...
More Cowbell (hell yeah!! gimme some cookie phenos!!)
F3 (SpaceBomb X Medicine) one of my best batch of seed ever those F3 were, down to 10 seeds :/
CBD Therapy, (Remedy pheno, I ll be looking for you!! 15% cbd 1 % THC, where as my therapy probably has quite a bit of THC, stilll very CBD dominant though)
SkyBomb (Skylotus X Spacebomb) though this plant was starting to hermie I dont plan to run those seeds.
Chupacabra
(BCD X MissJack)
many more that I can't think of right now or have yet to be harvested, like Dragon Fruit!!!

If the seeds show 50% male-female ratio, likely that the male would be either Chupacabra and/or Spacebomb and/or MoreCowbell as I planned to use all 3 for a while and they were all shedding pollen in the house at the same time, more or less.... As you can see from the list of seeded females, there is only one that I can run to try and to find additional information and it is my F3 because I have grown plenty of them over the years and should be able to identify the donor, most other varieties are too hybridized to really confirm anything.



Hope that makes sense... wish me luck, I ll be busy all winter!!! I ve already got 1 More Cowbell X ?, 2 F3 X ? and 2 Therapy X ? that have sprouted ,... many more just went in the water, within a a month or so I ll report back on the female - male ratio.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Extremely happy with this chuck.....
> Dessert breath-set #1
> View attachment 3849022
> View attachment 3849024
> ...


Yields look very good on the green pheno can you put a bottle next to it?? look like it take all the good thing from mb with improved yields too bad it didn't take the color too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> it's called ''who's your daddy? or do you have 2 mommies?'' LOL


LMAO love that description. Have fun with it, looks like you are already


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3852731
> A few dessert breath


 OMFG.... stunning!!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 14, 2016)

this Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99 chuck at day 41 is ripening up nicely, about 90% are showing this type of color


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99 chuck at day 41 is ripening up nicely, about 90% are showing this type of color
> View attachment 3853488


Home run bro. Your female dominated on this one!!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Home run bro. Your female dominated on this one!!!


thanks v.s one, yes it did with a lot of them! some are not as thickly budded as others but presentable...am not whinging hehehe


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2016)

Kimbo lives.


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3854882 Kimbo lives.


that's my kind of weed right there, awesome!!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> that's my kind of weed right there, awesome!!


Thanks Santa! Can you send me some star fighter, grape stomper, and cookies and cream all in their original breeders packs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3854882 Kimbo lives.


looks dank brother. Lol, I'll take some of that same list above as well


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks Santa! Can you send me some star fighter, grape stomper, and cookies and cream all in their original breeders packs.


I have to look in my books to make sure you have been good this year ho ho ho, If so I can trade you ''cookies'' for cookies and a glass of Milk.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

GDP x Irie Cookie Stomper day 43


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3852731
> A few dessert breath


That looks darn tasty


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That looks darn tasty


it looks good bro but the terps & resin production are light yrs behind the GDP x Mosca C99...pic soon...that said its got a nice heavy berry musky odour compared to my preferred gassy high octane fruity/citrus terps of the GDP x Mosca C99


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

GDP x Mosca C99 day 43


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> GDP x Irie Cookie Stomper day 43
> View attachment 3855105


Love the look of her flowers man, very dense and full.
hats off to you bud!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2016)

bf80255 said:


> Love the look of her flowers man, very dense and full.
> hats off to you bud!


thanks man, am fortunate to be able to get these genetics to play around with!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 17, 2016)

better pic GDP x Mosca C99 day 44


----------



## greencropper (Dec 18, 2016)

just had to repost this beast from IG, be watching out for beans of this type


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 18, 2016)

I've got a few of his wifi3 x animal mints going right now, haven't seen any pics of it yet. I might look for a male to cross with my TK cut.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> just had to repost this beast from IG, be watching out for beans of this type
> View attachment 3856231


Got 4 packs from the cup


----------



## greencropper (Dec 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Got 4 packs from the cup


great score brother!, hoping they come in stock somewhere that posts OS


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Donutz = Gg#4 x OGKB x Dos-I-dos


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3856496 Donutz = Gg#4 x OGKB x Dos-I-dos


Looks like pure flames fam. Is this your creation?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks like pure flames fam. Is this your creation?


Yessir  that pic is the 8 week pheno there is also a 10 weeker that isn't done . That is the one I'm most interested in . The smell is a crueller . There is no other explanation of it . It is still fresh but it's gonna have a great flavor too . The high is definitely there . My plants are organic too so if someone bottle fed this lady to get that unnatural frost look , she would be amazingly photo worthy . They are regs too. Dos-I-dos is the male in this cross


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

When they were smaller they had a more ogkb look to the leaves but they are growing out of it . No deformities either  I'm happy but I've only ran a handful , got 3 ladies and 2 males


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks good fam. When they go on the market make sure to buzz me.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 18, 2016)

Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99 day 45 very sweet grape syrup terpines


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Michigan is getting so crazy with there new laws it probably will never happen. Unfortunately. I have a few other ones that should be out there too. Those are not words from my mouth but other patients .


Sound like you done laid down some fire chucks. But it's more then one way to skin a cat.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 18, 2016)

DGOG x Irie Cookie Stomper day 45


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Sound like you done laid down some fire chucks. But it's more then one way to skin a cat.


That is what I gotta figure out? This industry is full of snakes though . Scary how something so peaceful can get so nasty . All about the Benjamin's . I keep getting reported on instagram for no reason at all ? So I just keep to myself , it's safer that way


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

What kills me is when I see other companies making money off of chucks I made years ago but don't release. I'm sure we have all done that though ? Or here's another one that kills me. Using a expensive ass camera and editing program to make your bud look like a million bucks and then release it knowing that it is garbage . Money rules all evil . Wish I had more hahahaa


----------



## GreenSanta (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yessir  that pic is the 8 week pheno there is also a 10 weeker that isn't done . That is the one I'm most interested in . The smell is a crueller . There is no other explanation of it . It is still fresh but it's gonna have a great flavor too . The high is definitely there . My plants are organic too so if someone bottle fed this lady to get that unnatural frost look , she would be amazingly photo worthy . They are regs too. Dos-I-dos is the male in this cross


Frost has nothing to do with additives, u can achieve the most frost with organics when done properly.

Frost has more to do with lighting and genetics. Push 70 watts per sq ft of just about any kind of lighting and the right genetics and you will have great resin coverage.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Frost has nothing to do with additives, u can achieve the most frost with organics when done properly.
> 
> Frost has more to do with lighting and genetics. Push 70 watts per sq ft of just about any kind of lighting and the right genetics and you will have great resin coverage.


Lots of light!! I run almost 50w/ft^2 of cobs @800ma and it seems to do well


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> Frost has nothing to do with additives, u can achieve the most frost with organics when done properly.
> 
> Frost has more to do with lighting and genetics. Push 70 watts per sq ft of just about any kind of lighting and the right genetics and you will have great resin coverage.


I know that. I grow organic and get great frost but they have some shit out that puts the frost on another level . I don't use any of it and I know genetics play a huge role . Maybe I just didn't think about what I said


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Lots of light!! I run almost 50w/ft^2 of cobs @800ma and it seems to do well


I run my 660nm red at 800 ma but the cobs run at 1400ma . But hell I don't know anything . I just stick em in a pot and get some water , couple teas . Presto


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3856496 Donutz = Gg#4 x OGKB x Dos-I-dos


Top work man, that is one fire chuck hey! Keep me posted if you ever release any of the beans


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> just had to repost this beast from IG, be watching out for beans of this type
> View attachment 3856231


Those guys don't play too when they do a pheno hunt hundred of seed are nothing for them until they got that spécial phenotype they looking for


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 22, 2016)

Hooray for more dessert breath .. had to fight some spidder mites this round...first time in 5 years I've had to deal with them. Always read that every grower would probably end up encountering them at some point or another and thought I was too cool for school


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 23, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> Hooray for more dessert breath .. had to fight some spidder mites this round...first time in 5 years I've had to deal with them. Always read that every grower would probably end up encountering them at some point or another and thought I was too cool for school View attachment 3859650 View attachment 3859649


Nice nuggage !


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 23, 2016)

you make any more of those beans @genuity ? i want a male now


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> you make any more of those beans @genuity ? i want a male now


Already fam.....got a few females I want to hit ..


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Already fam.....got a few females I want to hit ..


Good looking fam appreciate the love you showed!!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 24, 2016)

Dessert breath x Donutz will be in the makings _~


----------



## v.s one (Dec 30, 2016)

Fire alien kush X to goji o.g. I got two females so far. Gonna be chucking these with my Larry o.g male to make a cross called supreme o.g. Have a happy new year guys. I can't wait to see everyone's new line up. Keep it going!!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3864737 Fire alien kush X to goji o.g. I got two females so far. Gonna be chucking these with my Larry o.g male to make a cross called supreme o.g. Have a happy new year guys. I can't wait to see everyone's new line up. Keep it going!!!


sounds like an awesome cross bro!...digging your new Trump lookalike avatar! keep on the fire brother in '17


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 1, 2017)

happy new year to all pollen chuckers!! I will be showcasing some amazing stuff in this thread in 2017 and I can not wait to see what you guys got going as well.

*hey why don't every pollen chuckers list whats on their list for 2017? that would be great thanks*

Some of the most exciting new stuff for me and the lines that I will be working on in 2017 are;

-*Blue City Diesel X ( Senora Ampero X Pennywise)* I may or may not grow more of those seeds this year because I have found my keeper AKA Blueberry Muffins pheno that will be mostly featured here. She has recently revegged successfully, I even cloned some of the lower popcorn buds right after harvest and some appear to have roots!!)

-Blue City Diesel X ( Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Chupacabra (look up the lineage of everyone of those strains , some promising plants potentially high in THC, CBD, THCV, CBDV)

-Space Bomb X Dragon Fruits (I am looking forward to find some beautifully low yielding plants perhaps but hopefully candy frosty phenos, I have not flowered any yet but I have recently started a bunch more seeds anyway!)

-*Space Pussy* F3, (Spacebomb X Medicine) I have a keeper for now that I really like, I know there was a better keeper in this line but I am down to 10 seeds and I do have a uniquely low yielding pheno I am going to run and re-run early in the year until I have the time and balls to pop the rest of the seeds 

-*Memory Loss* (Archive seeds) I found a pretty phenomenal plant that I plan to breed with in the near future

-*Therapy* (CBD Crew) I am pretty sure my female is one of those high CBD low THC, I am going to harvest the next one even earlier, so far the rosin I make with it is straight anti-anxiety and taste like cherry cough syrup. I have a couple seeds that are tagged as Therapy X ? I am also going to run early in the year but my actual cut will for sure be used in some more serious projects. 

Anyway, the ones in bold are the ones that I have a keeper or a mother plant for now, the other 2 are the ones I plan to find a keeper early in the year, but those are the 6 that could likely still be part of my line up a year from now.

There are a few others that I forget or that I have not finished flowering to know for sure, and a LOT of other house strains that I will grow and make seeds with. One thing I know for sure is that I will not buy any seeds in 2017, I have way too many of my own stuff to go through and maybe even a few surprises (old seeds I popped) stay tuned and* please share your future pollen chucks with us!!*


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 1, 2017)

Gage green genetics "diamond and dust" #4 x gas seed cherry sherbet male @ 54 days tested by my bro 

make me remember when m4k was saying I will make shit seed with shitty pheno...lol they sure look like shit 

Pheno 1 :d&d #4 dom look like she will be done @60 days her trich are mostly cloudy and around 10% amber

2nd pheno 50/50 mix my favorite
3rd pheno cherry sherbet dom this one look like she gonna need at least 70 days


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Already fam.....got a few females I want to hit ..


IF you need a teaster for a outdoor grow this coming summer, I would try some beans,just a few if there indica domite and good for cash cropping.I like the looks of your stuff you grow.happying growing to you and all this coming spring.ky


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> IF you need a teaster for a outdoor grow this coming summer, I would try some beans,just a few if there indica domite and good for cash cropping.I like the looks of your stuff you grow.happying growing to you and all this coming spring.ky


I've got some chucks currently and more to come, that I'd love to know how they perform in the lower Midwest and upper South climate.


----------



## David Boggs (Jan 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some chucks currently and more to come, that I'd love to know how they perform in the lower Midwest and upper South climate.


I sent you a pm..ky


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

So far this year, I have a Gorilla Bubble bx2 male and a Locktite f2 male that I plan on crossing with my best ladies of the year. I've got a massive yielding Critical + lady that I would like to see improved in every way possible and hope to breed something special.
I currently have some Gorilla Bubbles, Locktites, blueberry gorilla bubble, Shorelines Strawberry, Heavenly Hashplant, and Jungle Spice I'll be pheno hunting for some Chuckles.
I just started some more seedlings that will also be hit by my 2 boys once they have been evaluated. I've got Sirius, The Deputy, Sky Pilot, The Scourge and GSC X Lbl.
I'm also evaluating a few of my dogtrap crosses I made this last fall.
I'm not real sure what I will do after that. I have plenty of seed packs to keep me busy for a while and there's always some other shiny strain catching my attention.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 2, 2017)

One of my chucks underway.. crystal blue f2 x prime glue both from @bigworm6969


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> So far this year, I have a Gorilla Bubble bx2 male and a Locktite f2 male that I plan on crossing with my best ladies of the year. I've got a massive yielding Critical + lady that I would like to see improved in every way possible and hope to breed something special.
> I currently have some Gorilla Bubbles, Locktites, blueberry gorilla bubble, Shorelines Strawberry, Heavenly Hashplant, and Jungle Spice I'll be pheno hunting for some Chuckles.
> I just started some more seedlings that will also be hit by my 2 boys once they have been evaluated. I've got Sirius, The Deputy, Sky Pilot, The Scourge and GSC X Lbl.
> I'm also evaluating a few of my dogtrap crosses I made this last fall.
> I'm not real sure what I will do after that. I have plenty of seed packs to keep me busy for a while and there's always some other shiny strain catching my attention.


I think critical + is the strain I have most grow ,perfect strain for Newbie, the only reason I don't grow some anymore it's because of the low potency that around 15%, but it's à great smoke


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> One of my chucks underway.. crystal blue f2 x prime glue both from @bigworm6969View attachment 3866584 View attachment 3866583


Oooo I bet those will be nice, I want some!


----------



## indican3 (Jan 2, 2017)

Lions Milk crosses on the grow this year, just sexed the first female.

Food Chain = Sharksbreath x Lions Milk (1st female found)
Purebred Lion = Pure Kush (Greenhouse Seed Co) x Lions Milk
Cure of the Wild = Critical Cure x Lions Milk
Pink African Lion Safari = Pink Tahoe x Lions Milk
Sativa Sean = Sleestack x Lions Milk


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 2, 2017)

nice collection of kitties!


----------



## goodro wilson (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a male blue moon rocks ive been saving 
I'm finally gonna use him on some twizzlers from big worm and my keeper bmr 
I hope to find a good male from supersilver hashplant x dank Sinatra I just planted them on the first tho 
Haven't made any beans in years and that was my first time then


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I think critical + is the strain I have most grow ,perfect strain for Newbie, the only reason I don't grow some anymore it's because of the low potency that around 15%, but it's à great smoke


She doesn't score real high but she is a popular girl. Most people seem to like her effect.
This girl will go a full 8 to 9 weeks and has a great mellow high for those times you don't need or want real potent medicine. The way she puts on weight and structure is fun to witness.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> She doesn't score real high but she is a popular girl. Most people seem to like her effect.
> This girl will go a full 8 to 9 weeks and has a great mellow high for those times you don't need or want real potent medicine. The way she puts on weight and structure is fun to witness.


My Killawatt is like that, she yields really well and is a nice mellow high, after 9 weeks or so shell put out some bananas to let u know shes done. Some of the densest bud Ive grown


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> My Killawatt is like that, she yields really well and is a nice mellow high, after 9 weeks or so shell put out some bananas to let u know shes done. Some of the densest bud Ive grown


That sounds like a well rounded strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds like a well rounded strain.


No larf ever with her if you scrog.
She produces so much I get tired of the bud long before it runs out, over 8oz from under 200 watts of cobs


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

After reading about kill a watt, sounds like she might a step up in the potency dept, over my Critical +.
I'm going to have a few samples of my first cross with her in about 6 weeks. I'll get an idea of what she can do.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> After reading about kill a watt, sounds like she might a step up in the potency dept, over my Critical +.
> I'm going to have a few samples of my first cross with her in about 6 weeks. I'll get an idea of what she can do.


If you were close by I would give you a sample. What is the Cfitical+ like? Fruity or kushy?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> If you were close by I would give you a sample. What is the Cfitical+ like? Fruity or kushy?


I would call her a fruity skunk. Kind of mild and not real loud. I don't smell any fuel in her. More old school sweet skunk with a musky chocolate, almost like carob bean.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I would call her a fruity skunk. Kind of mild and not real loud. I don't smell any fuel in her. More old school sweet skunk with a musky chocolate, almost like carob bean.


Sweet Skunk and fruity sounds good.
I am still gonna try PeakSeeds Sweet Skunk and Cindy etc...just too much spending lately.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2017)

Foulmouth ogkb Dom mutant male. Gonna f2, and hit my kimbo kush clone. To make ogkimbobreath. One of my females looks just like this one so I'm hoping for all ogkb phenos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3867466 Foulmouth ogkb Dom mutant male. Gonna f2, and hit my kimbo kush clone. To make ogkimbobreath.


How 'bout Foulbush ?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout Foulbush ?


This is the 2000's bush is no longer the norm. Plus this is a Girl Scout cross. I don't think they have bushy Phenos.


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I would call her a fruity skunk. Kind of mild and not real loud. I don't smell any fuel in her. More old school sweet skunk with a musky chocolate, almost like carob bean.


Yep! I love Critical + it's one of the few seeds that I can pop & know what I'll get every time. I'm flowering one now but didnt clone it, too much heat to keep the Crit around & like I said can always pop another bean (got a few from herbie freebies) to find that same pheno as you described.

Still plan on my pollen chucks soon with landrace Jamaican male. Going to hit everything I'm about to harvest plus some new ones. Will have about 4 different Jamaican OG type strains that will be fire!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yep! I love Critical + it's one of the few seeds that I can pop & know what I'll get every time. I'm flowering one now but didnt clone it, too much heat to keep the Crit around & like I said can always pop another bean (got a few from herbie freebies) to find that same pheno as you described.
> 
> Still plan on my pollen chucks soon with landrace Jamaican male. Going to hit everything I'm about to harvest plus some new ones. Will have about 4 different Jamaican OG type strains that will be fire!


My critical + was also a Herbie's freebie.
Jamaican OG sounds awesome! I'd like to see more land race strains mixed with some of the modern heavy hitters.


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> My critical + was also a Herbie's freebie.
> Jamaican OG sounds awesome! I'd like to see more land race strains mixed with some of the modern heavy hitters.


Cali Connection did a Jamaican OG & Jamaican Chem D cross that I grew years back, got 2 freebie seeds of the latter from Attitude. Was the 1st time I had smoked a Jamaican or a Chem & it packed quite the punch from the flavors to the high.

The OG mother's will be:
Irene OG (from s1 seed)
Rudeboi OG (2 different pheno's, one sweet pink kush & the other Sour faceoff w/ the pine.
Ghost Cure (Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure, sweet lemon pinsol w/ a faint chocolate mint to it IMO)

Other mothers:
Insane Chem 91 (gotta get her cloned 1st)
Jacky Durps
Spicy White Devil (Jack Herer x Blueberry)
Colorado Thunder Fuck (2 different pheno's)
Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH)
Double Jamaican (making f2 with 3 different pheno's)
Ciskei (African landrace sativa)

Probably open pollination everything. I don't feel like dusting all these so I'll have a lot of seeds! This is going to be one of my favorite threads in the coming months lol!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Cali Connection did a Jamaican OG & Jamaican Chem D cross that I grew years back, got 2 freebie seeds of the latter from Attitude. Was the 1st time I had smoked a Jamaican or a Chem & it packed quite the punch from the flavors to the high.
> 
> The OG mother's will be:
> Irene OG (from s1 seed)
> ...


How is that Insane Chem 91? I've almost picked it up a time or two but I can't decide between their and Ice River Genetics versions.


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> How is that Insane Chem 91? I've almost picked it up a time or two but I can't decide between their and Ice River Genetics versions.


Haven't flowered it yet had a bad time with seed damping over summer & only had 2 make it, one thankfully a female! Check this thread out https://www.rollitup.org/t/purest-chem-in-seed-form.890940/page-5#post-12842762 I'm probably going to get more at some point but I have a pack of Archive HazMat OG & Chemstar from Topdawg to pop to find a good chem.

Question to anyone, Is there an easier way to use the male without vegging or rooting him. I was thinking about just taking some cuttings & leaving it in glass of water like how I sex plants. I usually pull the males before they drop pollen, wonder how much pollen they drop that way. My male is taking forever to clone due to lower water temps in bucket cloner need to get a water heater soon, I usually have roots in 5 days & their in the dirt by 8-9.


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Haven't flowered it yet had a bad time with seed damping over summer & only had 2 make it, one thankfully a female! Check this thread out https://www.rollitup.org/t/purest-chem-in-seed-form.890940/page-5#post-12842762 I'm probably going to get more at some point but I have a pack of Archive HazMat OG & Chemstar from Topdawg to pop to find a good chem.
> 
> Question to anyone, Is there an easier way to use the male without vegging or rooting him. I was thinking about just taking some cuttings & leaving it in glass of water like how I sex plants. I usually pull the males before they drop pollen, wonder how much pollen they drop that way. My male is taking forever to clone due to lower water temps in bucket cloner need to get a water heater soon, I usually have roots in 5 days & their in the dirt by 8-9.


I would recommend doing all you can to ensure a healthy male if you plan to breed with it. I am guilty of often slowly flowering my males by the window with no additional lighting but at least they are flowered in the same soil mix as the girls. I really think the healthier you can grow the males the better the pollen will be. Look up epigenetics.


----------



## higher self (Jan 4, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I would recommend doing all you can to ensure a healthy male if you plan to breed with it. I am guilty of often slowly flowering my males by the window with no additional lighting but at least they are flowered in the same soil mix as the girls. I really think the healthier you can grow the males the better the pollen will be. Look up epigenetics.


Yeah I can see your point there for sure. Figured I can get away with it since I'm in a 2x4 but I'll wait on the clones. Just getting a tad impatient since its the last clone I'm waiting on to start, want to get this sucker vegged out a bit like the females are doing.

I was going to use a Rudeboi male which I have ready to hit to the Jamaican females but I think the Jamaican male will make for better crosses to test out. Plus to preserve this line.


----------



## Grojak (Jan 4, 2017)

growing out Strawberry cough x Blue Satelite 2.2 and Double Purple Doja x Blue Satelie

Found an amazing Sweet Tooth #3 pheno in the DPD x BS 2.2, green, short, dense with that sweet Grapefruit smell, running her a 2nd time now and going start an IBL on that one once I find the male.

going to work on a lot of purple this year


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a few Purple Voodoo x Silvertip x Lemon Alien Dawg seeds. I'll end up with a couple hundred of these. 
Thanks @bigworm6969!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's a few Purple Voodoo x Silvertip x Lemon Alien Dawg seeds. I'll end up with a couple hundred of these. View attachment 3868603
> Thanks @bigworm6969!!!


Sounds good bro, get them popped so we can see some dank


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's the mum and the dad of those beans @GreenSanta .


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3868799
> 
> View attachment 3868800
> Here's the mum and the dad of those beans @GreenSanta .


Bag appeal should be on point with those! Nice lookin' male.


----------



## cannabismonkey (Jan 5, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> -*Blue City Diesel X ( Senora Ampero X Pennywise)* I may or may not grow more of those seeds this year because I have found my keeper AKA Blueberry Muffins pheno that will be mostly featured here. She has recently revegged successfully, I even cloned some of the lower popcorn buds right after harvest and some appear to have roots!!)
> 
> -Blue City Diesel X ( Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Chupacabra (look up the lineage of everyone of those strains , some promising plants potentially high in THC, CBD, THCV, CBDV)



There are companies starting to produce high THCV now. see californiacannabinoids.com

they have a 6% strain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 5, 2017)

cannabismonkey said:


> There are companies starting to produce high THCV now. see californiacannabinoids.com
> 
> they have a 6% strain.


Nice


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

One of my chucks. I had this seed set aside by itself, but i can't remember why. I know the mom is NL x skunk x haze, but i'm not sure who the father is. I think aloha grape stomper, but i would have to grow some others out to be sure. The rest of the plant had some pretty bad light burn,so i wasn't gonna post any pics, but then i saw this one bud in the back corner in the shadows.....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> One of my chucks. I had this seed set aside by itself, but i can't remember why. I know the mom is NL x skunk x haze, but i'm not sure who the father is. I think aloha grape stomper, but i would have to grow some others out to be sure. The rest of the plant had some pretty bad light burn,so i wasn't gonna post any pics, but then i saw this one bud in the back corner in the shadows.....
> View attachment 3870422


Shes got the frost!


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 8, 2017)

One of the pqc .. definitely didn't hit the mark like dessert breath but not too shabby.. @genuity


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 9, 2017)

Royal Purple Kush x Orange Power. Not much frost but it's still like everywhere. She's just starting to purp.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 9, 2017)

Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies


Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 10, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies
> View attachment 3872323
> 
> Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies
> View attachment 3872324


FIRE !!


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 11, 2017)

Found a male GSC x Warda reek'n OG
that looks good, I think we gonna have a Ménage à trois in the jungle.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2017)

Word to the wise don't do business with @Stonironi. I know people say don't bring what happened on IG to RIU but since a lot of us is on IG now it's only right. He scammed a guy for Ghost cookies and gelato 33 then deleted his IG after he was suppose to send his cut in return. So if any of y'all was planning on it or was thinking about dealing with him you've been warned. And if he comes on here and say I'm lying I have screenshots to back up my claim. And he know he asked a potna of mine about the ghost cookies after he scammed dude. So yea you foul "STONE"


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> That is not how it happened . I can't believe you wouldn't ask me first vato ? I'm not sending anyone rooted cuts to a non legal state . When I found out he was not legal I told him I could not do that and I would pay him for his wasted time . He wanted 5 grand . He's your Patna ? Whatever I'm a good person and I'm sorry that I won't commit a felony for someone I don't know in a no legal state . So thanks Vato I appreciate that


So why accept his cuts then delete your IG when the pressure was on? That's bad business and you not making sense. You accepted his cuts from a non legal state. Nah man you foul and a scammer straight up and down. Because you wasn't worrying about it being legal once you got yours. So yea you foul fam and I don't respect that.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2017)

Man you me cut and clones and my potna know what happened. You took that man clones on the premise you was gonna send him some in return. So when it was your turn to send them you decided nah he's in a non legal state I'll pass. That's foul and I don't care what you think you're a scammer. Before y'all made the deal you knew where he lived. So go sell that shit pie to a animal that'll eat it.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> This his reply to the dude if you think I'm bullshitting!!! View attachment 3874623


Yeah exactly . I'm not sending clones to a non legal state . When I realized that I offered him money for his cuts . And now this . Wtf . Makes no sense .


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Word to the wise don't do business with @Stonironi. I know people say don't bring what happened on IG to RIU but since a lot of us is on IG now it's only right. He scammed a guy for Ghost cookies and gelato 33 then deleted his IG after he was suppose to send his cut in return. So if any of y'all was planning on it or was thinking about dealing with him you've been warned. And if he comes on here and say I'm lying I have screenshots to back up my claim. And he know he asked a potna of mine about the ghost cookies after he scammed dude. So yea you foul "STONE"





Stonironi said:


> I had no idea where he lived . I offered to take care of it but he refused . You are on the wrong side but ok cause you are always barking at someone . You are wrong . Dude I'm done with you and this site . I didn't do shit wrong . If you want to send a cop rooted clones go the fuck ahead . I'm not doing it . Call me what you want to


Hey guys I know there is two sides to a story, in chuckers paradise we don't care for drama. Will you please take this to the Inh or gage tread or clone only treads. Thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 12, 2017)

Doesn't matter whether you're in a legal state or not.
Shipping through US mail is the illegal part.
Receiving through the mail is much more of a risk than mailing out... (phony return address)

.


"Though states can legalize marijuana possession under local law, possession for any reason outside limited research technically remains a federal crime, as does shipping cannabis through the mail. More than 200 federal laws protect the sanctity of the U.S. mail. These laws are enforced by the U.S. Postal Inspection Service, one of the oldest law enforcement agencies in the country"


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 12, 2017)

This is a righteous price to ask. I bought my first 5 elite cuts at this price $100/ea for Giesel, ECSD, Urkle, strawcough, Schrom from that I traded my way to an unbelievable stable of who's who cuts from last decade. $100 is plenty fine imo regardless of what the name is.

And to be straight up, a lot of circles were not happy that I was charged for these cuts and to them I said well none of y'all pussies were sharing so I'm happy to pay $100


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I bring this where he post the most to help other dudes avoid the same faith so mind your business if you not the op of this thread.


Dude has more rep on these boards then you. I never even seen you post a legit grow.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> This is a righteous price to ask. I bought my first 5 elite cuts at this price $100/ea for Giesel, ECSD, Urkle, strawcough, Schrom from that I traded my way to an unbelievable stable of who's who cuts from last decade. $100 is plenty fine imo regardless of what the name is.
> 
> And to be straight up, a lot of circles were not happy that I was charged for these cuts and to them I said well none of y'all pussies were sharing so I'm happy to pay $100


It is a good price but that wasn't the deal that was made. If that was the play I would understand but he was suppose to send the cuts he promised dude. He backed out because he didn't think people would find out but nah the world is small and social media makes it even smaller.


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 12, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I'm not sending anyone rooted cuts to a non legal state .


That's not what he said Jan 2 2016.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 12, 2017)

Cut time for pheno one 30%amber so for me she ready to take down


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 12, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Cut time for pheno one 30%amber so for me she ready to take down View attachment 3874656


Nice tight buds, nice structure. Good job. Thank GOD everyone has been warned. post #2574 !!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes, you're right. I have been warned.

If I see any more threats from you two, you will not be posting here any more.

Now you have been warned.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting situation we have here


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Interesting situation we have here


What you talking bout Willis?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Interesting situation we have here


It ain't fun when the rabbit have the gun.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> What you talking bout Willis?


The clone predicament doy


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

I did my first chuck of the season... Pollen from a ball coming from my female spirit animal was put on a super heavy ogkb pheno of purple sherb x dosido. Not sure how many of these seeds will be mature. Also there was an unintentional chuck as the same spirit animal female tossed some pollen on my other keeper purple sherb x dosi... Found about 8 nice and mature beans  I'm super excited about it lol


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I did my first chuck of the season... Pollen from a ball coming from my female spirit animal was put on a super heavy ogkb pheno of purple sherb x dosido. Not sure how many of these seeds will be mature. Also there was an unintentional chuck as the same spirit animal female tossed some pollen on my other keeper purple sherb x dosi... Found about 8 nice and mature beans  I'm super excited about it lol
> View attachment 3874732


Nice work. Looks great.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Nice work. Looks great.


I'm super amped as it was a keeper female ( she gets a little hermie) that kicked the pollen on another keeper. High possibility for some fire.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm super amped as it was a keeper female ( she gets a little hermie) that kicked the pollen on another keeper. High possibility for some fire.


That sounds like some fire. Bro


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2017)

Hell yeah @rocknratm what did ya cross there? Thzts Big Worms eh?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yeah @rocknratm what did ya cross there? Thzts Big Worms eh?


yup big worms dpd in the flower pic. Scrawny but im not complaining. showed it to some of my friends today and they were all like WTF!?
for the seed I think the male is sour tangie mendo dawg, female could be a couple- purple animal kush or oregon huckleberry. Im guessing purple animal kush because the huckleberry seeds were huge, even though it was a double the seed was normal size considering it had 2 connected.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ogkb Dom purple sherb x dosido .. I hit it will the spirit animal pollen from a female. Hoping these are some fire fems


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ogkb Dom purple sherb x dosido .. I hit it will the spirit animal pollen from a female. Hoping these are some fire fems


Fire bro, looks absolutely fire, and dense too


----------



## COGrown (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel like I see a little OGKB in this GSC x Apollo 11.
 
Her sister looks much more like the forum cut mom, but with bigger buds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 22, 2017)

Fookies
Fireballs x christmas cookies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies
> Fireballs x christmas cookies
> 
> View attachment 3882197 View attachment 3882198 View attachment 3882199 View attachment 3882200


Sexy bitch bro


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 22, 2017)

Wow Bob that is absolutely beautiful! Centerfold material.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies
> Fireballs x christmas cookies
> 
> View attachment 3882197 View attachment 3882198 View attachment 3882199 View attachment 3882200


You dun good bobby


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies
> Fireballs x christmas cookies
> 
> View attachment 3882197 View attachment 3882198 View attachment 3882199 View attachment 3882200


You could ski those peaks! Get better soon Bob, nice chuck


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 22, 2017)

Lower of my cross: d&d#4×cherry sherbet pheno 1


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 23, 2017)

Have any of you fellow chuckers heard from @genuity? Haven't seen him around in a while and I'm kinda worried about him. Good vibes your way friend.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 23, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Have any of you fellow chuckers heard from @genuity? Haven't seen him around in a while and I'm kinda worried about him. Good vibes your way friend.


Also spreading good vibes out there hoping all is well


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Have any of you fellow chuckers heard from @genuity? Haven't seen him around in a while and I'm kinda worried about him. Good vibes your way friend.


Not a good sign... maybe he take some vacation with his family and if I remember right he's in a légal state so I don't it's à problem with cops


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Hope everything alright with you @genuity . Good vibes your way buddy


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 24, 2017)

Ogkb/dosidos x blueberry bx


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

Been just chilling with the family...

Dessert breath-set #1-c
 
 
Talk about cookie/ogkb/cookies....ect
Room full of desserts & business is BOOMING!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Been just chilling with the family...
> 
> Dessert breath-set #1-c
> View attachment 3892670
> ...


Glad your good bro was worried about ya


----------



## Mo Flo Fangule (Feb 4, 2017)

Warda reek'n OG F2x GSCxRoyal Purple Kush day 48


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 12, 2017)

Some of you might know but you can get skunkman sam ancestral Skunk #1 from breeders retail. There is a lot of info on it over at icmag, look up chimera s post on page 5 here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=338141&page=5

Im gonna quote some of it: (Chimera 

''Let me clarify a msperception - these seeds were reproduced on a 2 acre plot in Europe from the seeds imported from California -these are not the made in California seeds! These are relative open pollination with roguing to remove off-types of both females and males, derived directly from planting the seeds from California. Rob Clarke and Sam walked the fields and pulled the un-selected males and off-type females themselves, if memory serves these were from a project done in 91-93, but I will have to check with Sam and Rob to confirm the exact dates, I wasn't there. As far as scent goes, of course this is not going to be a narrow pool with a single genotype for smell, being an open pollination, there are going to be a range of scents, from skunk to sweet. 

.....''

There are a few other offerings from Cultivator's choice, old beans and stuff, Im ordering sleestack x skunk #1, as well as a pack of 100 ancestral skunk #1 - $60 (apparently only 10% germ rate on those beans that is why they go for $60 for 100 beans) also ordering a pack of pot of gold x hindu kush (the original seedline before flying dutchman acquired it and worked it)

I thought some of you guys would be super interested in this.

besides that, my garden is looking better than ever, the line up of strains I will be harvesting in the next 3 months is just phenomenal, just to give you guys an idea of some of the plants I have recently moved to the flower room or that I am about to:

SpaceBomb X Dragon Fruits ( I am so so so excited about this cross I have really high expectation!!! not in over weight but in resin weight and terpenes!!! )
SpaceBomb X Blue City Diesel X (Chemo X Respect)
(Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Blue City Diesel X Chupacabra
(Senora Ampero X Pennywise) Blue City Diesel X Skylotus (I think I found one high in CBD, really purple, 56 days I cant wait to re run)
More Cowbell X ?
Therapy X ?


there is a few more, I am also growing a spacebomb, 3 weeks into flowering right now, again, what a small yielder, however full of resin already on the fan leaves and all!! Happy Chucking...


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 14, 2017)

at 49 min 30 sec Subcool says they use autoflowers in some of their strains WTF?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> at 49 min 30 sec Subcool says they use autoflowers in some of their strains WTF?


Man Im not even looking at that shit, I think he must be on a quest to have subcool hash church, fucking bunch of dumb shit if you ask me, though I know you didnt...I used to like listening to him, but he can keep this shit lately


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 14, 2017)

what got me to where I am at now was my ridiculous obsession to grow the very best weed. I found too many gems that have upped my game over the years in those super long shows. whether hash church, weed nerd, the adam dunn show ... anyway often its just noise pollution while I trim or work in the garden but Ive learned too much from these shows to simply ignore them. I also often watch them at 1.25- to 1.50 times the speed or I skip through.

even to hear that some of his breeders use autoflowers and then I couldnt quite hear what he was mumbling afterward due to shitty speaker right now. But anyway, kind worries me that he s probably got autoflower in pennywise and I ve used pennywise in lots of my crosses. Oh well.. anyway I am really trying to keep my gear 100% regular and photoperiod so I ll probably be avoiding TGA next time I can afford beans. well right now im getting get some old skunk and also gonna try the grapefruit x ChemDBx from Chimera.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

I actually had turned that on earlier but it seemed like it was just him sitting there not saying fuck, so I turned it off, but I have noticed in the last few months he's been putting out 2 to 3 per week and I have listened to some. To be real honest though I used to like him because he was in your face and didnt gaf what people thought. Now I hear some of the shit that comes out his mouth and I know what he just said was either wrong or he really didnt have a clue about it. Today I saw him hold up 2 boxes, dont even know what they were, but he says one is the "suffocant" not surfactant, but suffocant. I dont give a shit about spelling or none of that shit, but this guy should know what the fuck a surfactant is....I started laughing and turned it off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

Its funny I like the breeders who have gotten away from him, I still have HNW around my garden and dont see them leaving anytime soon. I was looking at those same Chimeras a little while back.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd like to see a list of TGA strains that have ruderalis in their DNA. Sub is the guy who rails against making fem beans, but breeding with autos is cool?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah I dont believe that....sounds like him talking out of his ass. I listened. He said "ive never grown auto flowers but some of my breeders do use auto flowers in their strains...., those really good ones who do some serious testing for me".... who are his breeders? Jinx is the only one I know of...I think he's full of shit


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

?................


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

No pics...

But prom Queen's Cherry was very Cherypie dom..with a lot more frost,American loud smells..purp tips..hard nugs..

Dessert breath-set 1..super good..

Dessert breath-set 2 has some nice keepers also.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> No pics...
> 
> But prom Queen's Cherry was very Cherypie dom..with a lot more frost,American loud smells..purp tips..hard nugs..
> 
> ...


is breedersboutique fireballs legit? they use your name in their ad & it looks good especially for the price


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> is breedersboutique fireballs legit? they use your name in their ad & it looks good especially for the price


It is 100% bro...I ran my cut for a long time...legitimate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2017)

BB is legit @horribleherk


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks I really liked the genetics it just looks like something I would like to try


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 25, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Some of you might know but you can get skunkman sam ancestral Skunk #1 from breeders retail. There is a lot of info on it over at icmag, look up chimera s post on page 5 here https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=338141&page=5
> 
> Im gonna quote some of it: (Chimera
> 
> ...


I got a confirmation email from Breeder Retail, ancestral skunk#1 seeds are on their way to me! I cant wait!!! Their February promo will end soon really good prices for great genetics.

Here are the few I am most excited about, ancestral skunk#1, Sleestack x Skunk #1, both from cultivators choice and also cant wait to grow grapefruit X ChemDBx from chimera.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks I really liked the genetics it just looks like something I would like to try


It needs extra time in veg to put out a decent yield, but it's a smoke you want to have in your cupboard.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It needs extra time in veg to put out a decent yield, but it's a smoke you want to have in your cupboard.


thanks Amos probably little stretch after the flip?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2017)

horribleherk said:


> thanks Amos probably little stretch after the flip?


There are pics on the first page of this thread, but........

They stretched about normal, but didn't fill out so much. The one I have now at +5 weeks started off as the most vigorous of the lot initially, but slowed, and dropped behind the rest, especially after set in bloom. It's in with a Dream Beaver, Phantom Stash, and Big Smith, and all will at least double the yield of the fireball.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2017)

i got a question for the pros out there. I finally found the stud of the studs. Nice structure purple balls and even frost on the fan leaves. The problem I have is it is 99.9% male but there is one calx and two pistols popping out of one of the clusters. Just like you see in veg when it shows sex. I m still going to keep pollen but just needed to know if it is bad because I got another male. I was going to give the ax but thought I ask first. All advice welcome.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 26, 2017)

v.s one said:


> i got a question for the pros out there. I finally found the stud of the studs. Nice structure purple balls and even frost on the fan leaves. The problem I have is it is 99.9% male but there is one calx and two pistols popping out of one of the clusters. Just like you see in veg when it shows sex. I m still going to keep pollen but just needed to know if it is bad because I got another male. I was going to give the ax but thought I ask first. All advice welcome.


Have you done a clone run with it yet? I always run the clones first and most the time intersex issues are cleared up. On top of that the good traits are even better than running from seed so that nice male may look even nicer or the other male may even surprise you but I know not everyone has time and space to clone everything and run it again...

Since focusing on bean making I just veg everything out and clone it and run those without ever running from seed but it does require patience which gets thin sometimes lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

v.s one said:


> i got a question for the pros out there. I finally found the stud of the studs. Nice structure purple balls and even frost on the fan leaves. The problem I have is it is 99.9% male but there is one calx and two pistols popping out of one of the clusters. Just like you see in veg when it shows sex. I m still going to keep pollen but just needed to know if it is bad because I got another male. I was going to give the ax but thought I ask first. All advice welcome.


I used a male like that on (Grapestomper X candydrop) chuck...ran the seeds and all was good,my buddy ran some and all was good...lots a of females.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Have you done a clone run with it yet? I always run the clones first and most the time intersex issues are cleared up. On top of that the good traits are even better than running from seed so that nice male may look even nicer or the other male may even surprise you but I know not everyone has time and space to clone everything and run it again...
> 
> Since focusing on bean making I just veg everything out and clone it and run those without ever running from seed but it does require patience which gets thin sometimes lol


I have had great success doing this with females. I'm going to try this next time with a male space was a issue and now I might have to do a revg. Thanks.


genuity said:


> I used a male like that on (Grapestomper X candydrop) chuck...ran the seeds and all was good,my buddy ran some and all was good...lots a of females.


That's great more females out of the offspring. I hope I have the same results. Cheers guys!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

I grew out a few of my first pollen chucks. I am glad I didn't keep the Dogtrap male that seeded up my garden. I ended with some good results and some horrible crosses.

The Dogtrap f2 seem to lack vigor but look like miniature versions of the parents.

The Golden Glue X Dogtrap had some nice phenos. They were all over the place in height and shape but all just drip with trichomes.

The Ript Og X Dogtrap crosses are wild with candy temps and OG structure. My favorite chuck.

The Banana Hammock X Dogtrap were the worst of the bunch. I didn't notice anything resembling banana and it yielded a couple of grams per plant.

I have some Gb bx2 crosses and Locktite crosses I'll be playing with soon.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 26, 2017)

Happened to me recently I trashed it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

Dessert breath


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

Grapestomper X Grapestomper og nug....her clones will be hit with bio diesel f2 pollen..
 
Mmmm


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 28, 2017)

Crinkle leaf Lemon pheno with 3 and single leaf fans.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2017)

@genuity heres that male I was talking about with the pistils. There on the top right side. Sorry for the shitty pic. You got to zoom in on the fan leaves to see the trics.


----------



## Moe Flo (Feb 28, 2017)

Lemon pheno.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 28, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3896723 @genuity heres that male I was talking about with the pistils. There on the top right side. Sorry for the shitty pic. You got to zoom in on the fan leaves to see the trics.


you see, I just killed a female 2 weeks into bloom because I found I couple set of balls on the lowers, if I dont want it on the females I dont want it on the males, you do have a frosty male there but imo no good to breed with.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> you see, I just killed a female 2 weeks into bloom because I found I couple set of balls on the lowers, if I dont want it on the females I dont want it on the males, you do have a frosty male there but imo no good to breed with.


Yeah I'm still going to store the pollen and hit a small nug. I got the other male in flower now so I will see where both take me. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 28, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yeah I'm still going to store the pollen and hit a small nug. I got the other male in flower now so I will see where both take me. Thanks for the advice.


I hear ya, never know when you are going to find that special one... most special plants will never be found though, I heard something like only 5% of seeds sold from seedbanks are being grown, most are kept as souvenir. That's how I treat my weirdos, seeds that come from unique weird plants or weird stories with them, I treat them like souvenir, I keep them, but will likely never grow them, I just cant throw them out either lol

I find it hard to resist creating when you have become an addict lol, I have not harvested any pollen for over 4-5 months and today I had to pop some beans because I need to find a male, I ve got some wicked seeds coming in the mail but I couldnt wait, today was the day. However, I am finally starting to understand that there is no point creating marginal stuff that I will likely never grow, I always have several females on the go but I am becoming better at resisting using my pollen on every single female in the grow room. Knowing that most special plants will never have a chance to show tap root, and that they will rot in a seed shell, I am really only starting to understand the importance of a goal in breeding, cough**, I mean pollen chucking.

blablabla, where I am getting at now is that I try to focus my pollen chucking on the few great lines I want to keep working instead of creating too many lines that they all are just end up as souvenirs....


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 2, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I hear ya, never know when you are going to find that special one... most special plants will never be found though, I heard something like only 5% of seeds sold from seedbanks are being grown, most are kept as souvenir. That's how I treat my weirdos, seeds that come from unique weird plants or weird stories with them, I treat them like souvenir, I keep them, but will likely never grow them, I just cant throw them out either lol
> 
> I find it hard to resist creating when you have become an addict lol, I have not harvested any pollen for over 4-5 months and today I had to pop some beans because I need to find a male, I ve got some wicked seeds coming in the mail but I couldnt wait, today was the day. However, I am finally starting to understand that there is no point creating marginal stuff that I will likely never grow, I always have several females on the go but I am becoming better at resisting using my pollen on every single female in the grow room. Knowing that most special plants will never have a chance to show tap root, and that they will rot in a seed shell, I am really only starting to understand the importance of a goal in breeding, cough**, I mean pollen chucking.
> 
> blablabla, where I am getting at now is that I try to focus my pollen chucking on the few great lines I want to keep working instead of creating too many lines that they all are just end up as souvenirs....


heres how I see it, ive said something like this before but here goes.
Im using random males of strains I assume are breed with care by actual breeders. As a pollen chucker, I use whatever male and hit females I have grown and know are dank. So when it comes to running any of my own crosses, the pheno hunt may be quite extensive to find the keeper females. But, I have limited space and run almost none of what I make. I hope im storing them well, and even if its 5 or 10 years down the line if im running a dispensary (if my state ever gets that going) I will start popping them all and doing pheno hunts. The more seeds the better, for all I know my germ rate will be 10% by then. But ill have thousands of seeds to run. So hopefully find at least a few keeper females to start a dispensary with unique strains. 

For example, I used a random oregon huckleberry male to hit 2 other strain females I know are dank (I think purple animal kush and euphoric but not positive). Both oregon huckleberry phenos for females I had were dank. Regardless of the male, I assume with enough pheno hunting the offspring will have some fire.
Maybe thats not how it works tho. I could be wrong.
If you were breeding to sell seeds that would be a different story. Obviously breed with the best of what you have, but all winter when its colder im gonna keep my seed tent going to get a stockpile of seeds, even if its with random males.
2c from someone who knows very little about breeding lol


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> heres how I see it, ive said something like this before but here goes.
> Im using random males of strains I assume are breed with care by actual breeders. As a pollen chucker, I use whatever male and hit females I have grown and know are dank. So when it comes to running any of my own crosses, the pheno hunt may be quite extensive to find the keeper females. But, I have limited space and run almost none of what I make. I hope im storing them well, and even if its 5 or 10 years down the line if im running a dispensary (if my state ever gets that going) I will start popping them all and doing pheno hunts. The more seeds the better, for all I know my germ rate will be 10% by then. But ill have thousands of seeds to run. So hopefully find at least a few keeper females to start a dispensary with unique strains.
> 
> For example, I used a random oregon huckleberry male to hit 2 other strain females I know are dank (I think purple animal kush and euphoric but not positive). Both oregon huckleberry phenos for females I had were dank. Regardless of the male, I assume with enough pheno hunting the offspring will have some fire.
> ...


''euphoric but not positive'' sounds like a nice strain


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> heres how I see it, ive said something like this before but here goes.
> Im using random males of strains I assume are breed with care by actual breeders. As a pollen chucker, I use whatever male and hit females I have grown and know are dank. So when it comes to running any of my own crosses, the pheno hunt may be quite extensive to find the keeper females. But, I have limited space and run almost none of what I make. I hope im storing them well, and even if its 5 or 10 years down the line if im running a dispensary (if my state ever gets that going) I will start popping them all and doing pheno hunts. The more seeds the better, for all I know my germ rate will be 10% by then. But ill have thousands of seeds to run. So hopefully find at least a few keeper females to start a dispensary with unique strains.
> 
> For example, I used a random oregon huckleberry male to hit 2 other strain females I know are dank (I think purple animal kush and euphoric but not positive). Both oregon huckleberry phenos for females I had were dank. Regardless of the male, I assume with enough pheno hunting the offspring will have some fire.
> ...



That's pretty much how I'm doing it myself. I already have tens of thousands of different seed, some crossed and came out fire and some still to be known. The future will tell. Keep on doing it dude.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> heres how I see it, ive said something like this before but here goes.
> Im using random males of strains I assume are breed with care by actual breeders. As a pollen chucker, I use whatever male and hit females I have grown and know are dank. So when it comes to running any of my own crosses, the pheno hunt may be quite extensive to find the keeper females. But, I have limited space and run almost none of what I make. I hope im storing them well, and even if its 5 or 10 years down the line if im running a dispensary (if my state ever gets that going) I will start popping them all and doing pheno hunts. The more seeds the better, for all I know my germ rate will be 10% by then. But ill have thousands of seeds to run. So hopefully find at least a few keeper females to start a dispensary with unique strains.
> 
> For example, I used a random oregon huckleberry male to hit 2 other strain females I know are dank (I think purple animal kush and euphoric but not positive). Both oregon huckleberry phenos for females I had were dank. Regardless of the male, I assume with enough pheno hunting the offspring will have some fire.
> ...


You never know how long this cornucopia of American Seed banks is going to last for us Americans, with our current administration stepping froggy against us.
I enjoy the security of having thousands of beans of my pollen chucks and a few hundred professionally bred seeds to never go wanting, if the shit hits the fan.
I'm a seed prepper, lol, but it's also pretty enjoyable playing around with pollen and seeing if I can produce something as good or better than the original parents that the professionals created.


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 2, 2017)

Exactly! If shit hits the fan and can no longer order beans online I will have enough diversity to create great diesels,kushes,fruities, funkies,skunkies,cheesies,hazey,hashy,peppery,piney,.... I just wish I could resist the urge to keep buying genetics, I mean, enough is enough right? Lol


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 2, 2017)

I've said it many times on this thread, we get to a point now where we are working with elite x elite x elite x elite... I mean even if u do a poor job at selecting a random male but u use it on a premium female , u are still getting (elite x elite x elite x elite....) X premium female = mostly killer plants, no matter how great or shitty you are.

One thing that becomes important overtime is epigenetic . So ur own seeds will do better over time in ur environment.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

GMT














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yeah I'm still going to store the pollen and hit a small nug. I got the other male in flower now so I will see where both take me. Thanks for the advice.


I'd definitely hit some dank mums with it bro, you can only grow out the progeny and see how they go hey! He is one frosty boy!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Mar 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'd definitely hit some dank mums with it bro, you can only grow out the progeny and see how they go hey! He is one frosty boy!!


Yeah I am got another male same growth structure just for insurance. He is only about ten days in so we will see.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yeah I am got another male same growth structure just for insurance. He is only about ten days in so we will see.


Awesome bro, looking forward to seeing what you get out of them hey!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool thread G!

I was gifted a Black Sour Bubble male that ended up sprouting girl parts.
It had already pollinated a beautiful LA Confidential lady and so I have these seeds in the maybe pile. Doc grew a few out and they looked awesome.

I named them Goodyear Blimp (GYB) in honor of a famous LA Bubble


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2017)

Black Sour Bubble Male:




Mystery male with seeds!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## v.s one (Mar 3, 2017)

Kimbo lives green pheno. My 2nd female out of testing these out.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3899213 Kimbo lives green pheno. My 2nd female out of testing these out.


great frost production there! bet she smells a treat, how many days till finish bro?


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 3, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Cool thread G!
> 
> I was gifted a Black Sour Bubble male that ended up sprouting girl parts.
> It had already pollinated a beautiful LA Confidential lady and so I have these seeds in the maybe pile. Doc grew a few out and they looked awesome.
> ...


what?? you just found out about the best thread on RIU^^? (ok, my favorite ...)


----------



## v.s one (Mar 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> great frost production there! bet she smells a treat, how many days till finish bro?


I'm going another week with her. Smells like coffee hash.


GreenSanta said:


> what?? you just found out about the best thread on RIU^^? (ok, my favorite ...)


me too me too.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

Maui Wowie male from seeds I got from visiting @jigfresh at his house back in 2013:




Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze male:





All but one of the GTH females got PM really badly.

This was the lone survivor:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Maui Wowie male from seeds I got from visiting @jigfresh at his house back in 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plants! I wish I could grow GTH outdoors.
BTW, I hear potassium bicarbonate works wonders on powdery mildew.
I've never had had pm issues, so I can't personally vouch for it, but a trusted friend has had great success with it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks! I was very skeptical about it being the real deal Maui Wowie that I had back in 1975. However, that male had the unmistakeable sweet hashy herb smell that only MW has. Sent me right back to Maui in 1975!

Lemon juice in water as a foliar works well too. I just try to avoid plants that get PM so easily.

Sativas have a strong resistance to PM. I was very surprised to see a "haze" plant get it so badly.

The GTH male was an amazing and vigorous plant compared to the fragile GTH females. They were grown in hot dry conditions and still they contracted PM, which makes them even more undesirable for my purposes.

The one female was exposed to all of the other plants and never got any PM. I didn't give her anything except nutes. She was a little worse for the wear from the caterpillars and heat but she had good frost and no PM.


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I was very skeptical about it being the real deal Maui Wowie that I had back in 1975. However, that male had the unmistakeable sweet hashy herb smell that only MW has. Sent me right back to Maui in 1975!
> 
> Lemon juice in water as a foliar works well too. I just try to avoid plants that get PM so easily.
> 
> ...


Nice...

I'm about to pop this,...bell bx & ms LA #4

So damn spent on all these damn cookies...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice! I am glad that somebody is growing those strains.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I am glad that somebody is growing those strains.


I just been waiting for room..I know your strains get big..and I want to let theme flower for long as it takes...


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I am glad that somebody is growing those strains.


Well this set that I'm popping...I'm really ready for...have not did la con,since my first grow (2009)


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2017)

Just looking for a male or 2 to keep around for a few runs...
 
White og x orange og
Commerce city kush
Yeti og f2
Honeybee


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 6, 2017)

So so stoked, got my 2 packs of candida fem in the mail today, I hate to use fem and especially for pollen chucking but I m gonna hit some of those girls for sure! Got 3 seeds in the water. I had to share. I'm sure I'm one of the rare few in Canada to be growing this strain right now. 

Candida CD1 20:1 CBD THC ratio, all the phenos test below 1%THC


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 7, 2017)

Warda reek'n OG x GSC x Blue Power day 45










RPK x Orange Power day 37


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2017)

Cherry picking series...
Cherry cream pie~exotics genetics 
Cherry puff f2
Cherrypie breath #1
High school sweetheart 
Prom Queen's Cherry


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3901714
> Cherry picking series...
> Cherry cream pie~exotics genetics
> Cherry puff f2
> ...


my goodness..so much cherry goodness...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Nice! I am glad that somebody is growing those strains.





genuity said:


> View attachment 3901714
> Cherry picking series...
> Cherry cream pie~exotics genetics
> Cherry puff f2
> ...


Your current line up ?


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Just looking for a male or 2 to keep around for a few runs...
> View attachment 3900979


I'm sorry genuity but I'm calling a party foul for spilling the dirt (back right corner).


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Your current line up ?


Along with the 2 from mo...yup



Bad Karma said:


> I'm sorry genuity but I'm calling a party foul for spilling the dirt (back right corner).


As long as I can smoke in the corner..I'm good.lol



bmgnoot said:


> my goodness..so much cherry goodness...


On top of the cherry pie cut..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Along with the 2 from mo...yup
> 
> 
> As long as I can smoke in the corner..I'm good.lol
> ...


Have you grown any of those before? Just curious about how "cherry" any pot plant taste. In all my years of smoking I don't think I've had any cherry tasting weed. Berry flavors and tropical fruit flavors but nothing that screams cherry. That's one of the reasons I first looked at Sin City seeds is because they had a Cherry Line. I tried their Buddha's dream from that line but no cherries and the seeds I created with a male and a critical sensi star had no cherry. Blueberry, lime and orange flavors but no cherry. 

Sorry, I've always fancied a cherry tasting flower ever since seeing old ReeferMan's Cherry AK back in early 2000s. I hope you find some cherry pop tart action!


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you grown any of those before? Just curious about how "cherry" any pot plant taste. In all my years of smoking I don't think I've had any cherry tasting weed. Berry flavors and tropical fruit flavors but nothing that screams cherry. That's one of the reasons I first looked at Sin City seeds is because they had a Cherry Line. I tried their Buddha's dream from that line but no cherries and the seeds I created with a male and a critical sensi star had no cherry. Blueberry, lime and orange flavors but no cherry.
> 
> Sorry, I've always fancied a cherry tasting flower ever since seeing old ReeferMan's Cherry AK back in early 2000s. I hope you find some cherry pop tart action!


All but the cherry cream pie..

The most cherry candy/syrupy plant I have grown was cherry AK X Joseph og...

These cherry pie crosses that I have ran,are more on the burnt crust type smell..with a cherry type scent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2017)

See there's that cherry AK popping up to haunt me again, lol. Nice thanks for the info!

Edited: haunt not hunt, my bad.


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 7, 2017)

was that cherry picking image the design for your new seedpacks? because i dig it 
also if you haven't yet and wanna try COB's i'll send you one of my older 200w CXB3590 panels to try out 
@genuity


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> was that cherry picking image the design for your new seedpacks? because i dig it
> also if you haven't yet and wanna try COB's i'll send you one of my older 200w CXB3590 panels to try out
> @genuity


Hit me on my email...hell yes I want to try a cob light..

Ima change a few things on it,but yeah.that's some new packageing.


----------



## jarvild (Mar 8, 2017)

How about a Cherry Pie crossed with a Bubba OG X Cheese. I have one pheno that is definitely has a loud Cherry Smell and taste.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

Every once in a while I'm reminded of why I like chucking... 

Blue Harley (Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin) keeper in a 3gal fabric.

  

Cheers


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Every once in a while I'm reminded of why I like chucking...
> 
> Blue Harley (Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin) keeper in a 3gal fabric.
> 
> ...


I still cant get over how interesting it is that we have a line that is so similar, so different, but so similar!! Plants look similar too. remainder for everyone mine is (Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Blue City Diesel . (which is a lot of harlequin, JTR and blueberries lol) Funny that we are working this line at the same time. I am about to chop 2 that are crossed with skylotus and one that is crossed with chupacabra.

some of my lines are getting so poly hybridized its getting hard to keep track. Anyway nice plant!


----------



## higher self (Mar 8, 2017)

Double Jamaican finally pollinating everything in my tent. I'm excited about the Ghost Cure x Jamaican, the GC mother is potent with a strong sweet lemon kush flavor & the Jamaican should bring some cherry fruitiness like the female pheno's I'm hoping.

I really want to look for better males to hit her with. It's feels like a solid 50/50 so I will use that as a base mostly pollinating it with the landrace &/or hybrid sativa's I have. Want to add something sweet tasting to the GC, I would love to have one of those mango zamaldelica pheno's 1st. For more indica crosses I'll probably come hit a cookie something male to it to since I'm growing the cook's like the BX from Sincity & OGKB x SSH.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I still cant get over how interesting it is that we have a line that is so similar, so different, but so similar!! Plants look similar too. remainder for everyone mine is (Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Blue City Diesel . (which is a lot of harlequin, JTR and blueberries lol) Funny that we are working this line at the same time. I am about to chop 2 that are crossed with skylotus and one that is crossed with chupacabra.
> 
> some of my lines are getting so poly hybridized its getting hard to keep track. Anyway nice plant!


Yeah remember chatting about that, similar lines, different path to get there, we can back each other up if we get low on stash - lol. That one above has a classic and very good producing structure. Beside another Blue Ripper F2 pheno it would be difficult to tell the difference in structure, yet both are completely different smoke, smell, taste, although they're directly related (same father/male).

This and another Blue Ripper x Blue Dream have been the first couple of poly's I hit intentionally, initially just for fun to see what a mutt would turn out like. But then I got this pheno, and another killer pheno from the BR x BD cross. Now I'm thinking I may be doing more of these poly crosses


----------



## jarvild (Mar 8, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah remember chatting about that, similar lines, different path to get there, we can back each other up if we get low on stash - lol. That one above has a classic and very good producing structure. Beside another Blue Ripper F2 pheno it would be difficult to tell the difference in structure, yet both are completely different smoke, smell, taste, although they're directly related (same father/male).
> 
> This and another Blue Ripper x Blue Dream have been the first couple of poly's I hit intentionally, initially just for fun to see what a mutt would turn out like. But then I got this pheno, and another killer pheno from the BR x BD cross. Now I'm thinking I may be doing more of these poly crosses


 Yea, so far I've hit a SLH, Blue Dream, Blue Mango, G-13 and the Bubba Cheese with the Cherry Pie male. Wish I had more room and time, got well over a 1,000 seeds to still test, then let alone my back-crossing from the original phenos.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 8, 2017)

jarvild said:


> Yea, so far I've hit a SLH, Blue Dream, Blue Mango, G-13 and the Bubba Cheese with the Cherry Pie male. Wish I had more room and time, got well over a 1,000 seeds to still test, then let alone my back-crossing from the original phenos.


That Bubba Cheese looks killer, I've never run any cheese lines... next  Never enough time or room for sure, pretty sure 99% of the folks in here would agree on that one...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 8, 2017)

getting ready for some chuckin fun!
plants are under 20/4 light cycle & will be bought to outdoors light period of 12/12 in 2wks
looking at the Tiramisu Cookies/Barney Rubble/Cherry Sherbet being studs
larger ones are;
IHG Cactido, Platinum Buffalo, Do-Lato, Timeless Montage
Bay Exclusives Tiramisu Cookies
Dynasty Caramel Haze
smaller plants are;
Cannarado Barney Rubble
G.A.S. Cherry sherbet
Trichome Jungle Ginger Bread


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2017)

I gave my nephew a bunch of seeds to try and he went for the Cherry Pie x Paki Punch first. It has already popped up.

Best strains for cherry taste is TGA. I used his strains to cross with an IBL sativa and now I have a killer cherry diesel strain. Reminds me of Kiwi shoe polish when I was a kid but more cherry.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey guys, I heard my name and thought I would check in. Only thing I got growing at the moment is a rogue plant that came up through the gravel where the plants were over last summer. I think I'll give it a proper pot and soil. And on a legal note, my wife is finally giving her statement 7 months to the day after I was arrested. If you ever heard things move slowly in Spain, you heard correctly. Miss you all. And Gen, I thought of you the other day... Saw a thick but fit blonde with great ass. Made me wonder if you like blondes haha. Peace


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2017)

jarvild said:


> How about a Cherry Pie crossed with a Bubba OG X Cheese. I have one pheno that is definitely has a loud Cherry Smell and taste.View attachment 3901931View attachment 3901930


You reversed Cherry Pie? How that work for you


----------



## jarvild (Mar 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> That Bubba Cheese looks killer, I've never run any cheese lines... next  Never enough time or room for sure, pretty sure 99% of the folks in here would agree on that one...


 Here's a shot of the Bubba Cheese that was the mother of the Cherry Cheese. I believe it was around 08-09 that I made this cross.


----------



## jarvild (Mar 9, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> You reversed Cherry Pie? How that work for you


 Not reversed, I found 3 seeds in a 1/2 lb of cherry pie a buddy sent me from Cali . Ended up with 2 males and 1 female. The female was highly hermie prone so I didn't use it, but 1 of the males had the deep cherry smell with a stem rub. So I decided to do a cross with it, wasn't expecting much, but now this Cherry Cheese is in high demand in my area. People around here just love colorful and smelly herb.


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Hey guys, I heard my name and thought I would check in. Only thing I got growing at the moment is a rogue plant that came up through the gravel where the plants were over last summer. I think I'll give it a proper pot and soil. And on a legal note, my wife is finally giving her statement 7 months to the day after I was arrested. If you ever heard things move slowly in Spain, you heard correctly. Miss you all. And Gen, I thought of you the other day... Saw a thick but fit blonde with great ass. Made me wonder if you like blondes haha. Peace


Hahahaha..yes I do...

Good things are moving forward for you and fam..


----------



## jarvild (Mar 9, 2017)

A couple of pics of the Cherry Pie x Blue Mango cross.


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not really a chuck per se' but heres one of my F7 Pinkie pies at around day 52 from seed, pollinated with F8 fems maturing


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2017)

WOW! 

Who are Pinkie's parents?

Here are the "Joe" seeds (Cherry Pie x Paki Punch):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2017)

GTH and Cherry Pie from @Dr.D81 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

Purple stems on the seedlings of about 80% of this cross so far






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Purple stems on the seedlings of about 80% of this cross so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the water cold?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> is the water cold?


65. But the rest of the strains are not doing it in the same res.








5 strains and only 5/6 of the beans from that strain are doing it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 9, 2017)

my cbdq # 7 (Skylotus x (BCD X ( Pennywise X senora Ampero) was straight purple, stems, upper buds (lower buds still lime green) but the stalks from top to bottom, straight purple, 56 days flowering, I was stoked, ... until it kept wanting to flower in veg, I trashed her today. 

I was asking because a lot of my plants in veg have purple stems, maybe its the soil, the varieties, but I was starting to think cold water , in my context.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> my cbdq # 7 (Skylotus x (BCD X ( Pennywise X senora Ampero) was straight purple, stems, upper buds (lower buds still lime green) but the stalks from top to bottom, straight purple, 56 days flowering, I was stoked, ... until it kept wanting to flower in veg, I trashed her today.
> 
> I was asking because a lot of my plants in veg have purple stems, maybe its the soil, the varieties, but I was starting to think cold water , in my context.


Totally possible. I would think if it was the water for me that all of the seedlings would be doing it. It's also a cool red/purple it's really interesting for sure, I'm excited to see what they do. Hopefully no autos, that sucks 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jarvild (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2017)

jarvild said:


> View attachment 3903241 View attachment 3903242


Everyone time I had that look on my plants,I'd hit them with a good shot of calmag & a pinch or 2 of Epsom salt...they would green right back up.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Grapestomper X Grapestomper og nug....her clones will be hit with bio diesel f2 pollen..
> View attachment 3895127
> Mmmm


Didn't you had another cross planned with bio diesel??


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Didn't you had another cross planned with bio diesel??


Yup..that was going to be 2010 Grapestomper og x bio diesel..

Did not get a female of Grapestomper og, the male was ok looking.
The bio diesel f2 gave me 2 nice looking males & a ok looking female

Saved the pollen from the bio diesels..going to use it on these Grapestomper X Grapestomper og cuts..

Maybe this Yeti seedlings will put out a nice male..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yup..that was going to be 2010 Grapestomper og x bio diesel..
> 
> Did not get a female of Grapestomper og, the male was ok looking.
> The bio diesel f2 gave me 2 nice looking males & a ok looking female
> ...


What kind of nose & taste did you get on the bio diesel female? I've got a freebie f2 from 303 i jus popped?


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2017)

It was pungent diesel/lemon...and I only ran her 65 days or so...another 10-20 would have been nice

This is Grapestomper og 2010 male..
 
I was thinking of hitting some lowers on the Grapestomper X Grapestomper og cuts..his dust is still good.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice-i've got a long way to go-jus broke ground-


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2017)

The Jaki male (TGA Jillybean x Local Paki Punch) I was gifted by @hyroot when he grew out some of the crosses was an amazing male:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes...more male pics


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2017)

These came from ogkb cut,that was next to that Breathwork (ogkb) pheno...that had some lower balls

I'm going to pop these one at a time..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yes...more male pics


OK


----------



## bf80255 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> WOW!
> 
> Who are Pinkie's parents?
> 
> ...


An auto line I bred for 3 generations from an AK47auto crossed to what I assume was a JEM I called the line ...
Stockton Auto Purps, 3 males from that line crossed to a single madd krush that the cops missed during the raid on my farm 
Madd krush is a 14 weeks pure sativa with purple-pink stigma (aka pistils) when grown outdoors

Aromas are Citrus, Fruit, Berry, cheese, menthol (think gass).


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Everyone time I had that look on my plants,I'd hit them with a good shot of calmag & a pinch or 2 of Epsom salt...they would green right back up.


do you think my cbdq7 kept wanting to flower in veg because of that? I mean, the plant was that purple... maybe it was struggling in the rootzone. I still have another baby clone of it I wait and see how that one grows because the end product was total knock out and I was sad to trash her...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yes...more male pics


Ok... Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1 male left, Blue Harley F1/P1 male right. Chucking some fresh pollen for some F2's in a couple of weeks.

 

Cheers


----------



## jarvild (Mar 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Everyone time I had that look on my plants,I'd hit them with a good shot of calmag & a pinch or 2 of Epsom salt...they would green right back up.


 With my mix it was a little too much k starting to reduce mg uptake.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2017)

These little guys are cool. The one on the right is going to get hit with some Maui Wowie pollen.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2017)

Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange = Big Smith, chopped at 55 days.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 14, 2017)

818x303


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 15, 2017)

So what were looking at here is a pakxq&t (purple animal kush=pak)
The pakxq&t was average taste wise... now I have alot of seeds ill never run! Same with rdxq&t.
(Rare Darkness=rd). One of the rdxqt had a nice smell.
But they are cbd strains, at least half of it from the quin and tonic male (harlequin x cannatonic).
Assuming la plata is actually trustworthy. My experience with them hasnt been great.
With enough pheno hunting id find a keeper that has taste too, but no space atm
And this was just a test run, didnt take any clones.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2017)

This dessert breath pheno is nice,but not what I was looking for,in smells...
More on the tart gas side of things...


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> So what were looking at here is a pakxq&t (purple animal kush=pak)
> The pakxq&t was average taste wise... now I have alot of seeds ill never run! Same with rdxq&t.
> (Rare Darkness=rd). One of the rdxqt had a nice smell.
> But they are cbd strains, at least half of it from the quin and tonic male (harlequin x cannatonic).
> ...


around 50% of my pollen chuck beans i end up not running as main grows, they just dont make the grade, thats why i try to have at least 2 different studs from different strains in my chucks with as many different strains of girls as one can muster...ye never know how those gene combo's will work out? disposing of around 15000 not up to grade beans from last seasons pollen chucks shortly


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> This dessert breath pheno is nice,but not what I was looking for,in smells...View attachment 3908616
> More on the tart gas side of things...


That's what I'm looking for haha. My most recent GMT came out vanilla creme kerosene. Tart gas sounds great. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> around 50% of my pollen chuck beans i end up not running as main grows, they just dont make the grade, thats why i try to have at least 2 different studs from different strains in my chucks with as many different strains of girls as one can muster...ye never know how those gene combo's will work out? disposing of around 15000 not up to grade beans from last seasons pollen chucks shortly


Ive started a jar of random beans I don't want to grow. I'm far from 15000 in that jar right now, but I plan to find a spot to broadcast them and naturalize weed in that one spot. I know a guy who s done close to where I live he claims every year the patch regenerate itself.... better than flushing down the drain lol, and who knows u might find that special one this way!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 18, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's what I'm looking for haha. My most recent GMT came out vanilla creme kerosene. Tart gas sounds great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Man I just realized I had these. Was under my seat in my car


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> Ive started a jar of random beans I don't want to grow. I'm far from 15000 in that jar right now, but I plan to find a spot to broadcast them and naturalize weed in that one spot. I know a guy who s done close to where I live he claims every year the patch regenerate itself.... better than flushing down the drain lol, and who knows u might find that special one this way!


trouble is if anyone else is growing near that area where the 'wild weed' is planted? unwanted pollen floating around?, also impossible for plants to grow in this arid environment without human help, everything will die in a matter of days


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> trouble is if anyone else is growing near that area where the 'wild weed' is planted? unwanted pollen floating around?, also impossible for plants to grow in this arid environment without human help, everything will die in a matter of days


like I said, my buddy claims that his patch has been coming back year after year for years now without human intervention, it's a little out of the way so some years nobody makes it to that patch. Now he did not say he was growing dank that way lol just that he got a patch that is acclimatizing to our region. Next time I run into him I ll ask him again where it was, see if I can go find a male or something. Its more about timing, if you broadcast the seeds on bareish ground when its warm enough out but still enough rain to germinate a seed .. . who knows,... he threw thousands if not hundreds of thousands of seeds.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> like I said, my buddy claims that his patch has been coming back year after year for years now without human intervention, it's a little out of the way so some years nobody makes it to that patch. Now he did not say he was growing dank that way lol just that he got a patch that is acclimatizing to our region. Next time I run into him I ll ask him again where it was, see if I can go find a male or something. Its more about timing, if you broadcast the seeds on bareish ground when its warm enough out but still enough rain to germinate a seed .. . who knows,... he threw thousands if not hundreds of thousands of seeds.


some years ago knew a guy who went into the rainforest long way from here with a large coke bottle full of good beans & walked for a day sprinkling them in fertile areas he found on the way...came back 7mths later to a lot of plants thats for sure! but it wont work in my zone...too hot and dry


----------



## greencropper (Mar 18, 2017)

this 1st ever grow of last seasons pollen chuck Sour Diesel x Chemdog x Romulan x C99 approx 6' high is bringing the bacon home to papa!, thankfully not as absurdly loud as its mama(Sour Diesel x Chemdog x Romulan) though is terping up nicely regardless...pretty sure this chuck will make the grade!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2017)

Say, if you pollen chuckers have some beans that you no longer want, or know that you will not use, then why not donate them?

The marijuana community has get-togethers called seed shares, where extra seeds are handed out to interested people. We are planning one here in San Diego for Earth Day, and are always looking for beans to give away. 

Thanks go to Adam Eidinger who hosted one in Washington D.C. and it was a huge success. Hopefully, this will become a regular occurrence.


----------



## higher self (Mar 19, 2017)

Few of the Double Jamaican seeded plants, pardon the burple didn't feel like turning off the lights. Been neglecting most of the plants but there doing ok

Insane Chem 91. Lol I vegged her for about a week smh but the buds are stupid frosty & turning purple from lower temps. I'm going to grow her properly next time. 



Ghost Cure



Double Jamaican #5 cherry pheno. Now I'll have f2's in the stash!



Ciskei, this should be a nice sativa cross



Dinafem Orange Purple CBD, it smells like a candy orange life saver & vicks vapor rub


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2017)

rollitup said:


> Say, if you pollen chuckers have some beans that you no longer want, or know that you will not use, then why not donate them?
> 
> The marijuana community has get-togethers called seed shares, where extra seeds are handed out to interested people. We are planning one here in San Diego for Earth Day, and are always looking for beans to give away.
> 
> Thanks go to Adam Eidinger who hosted one in Washington D.C. and it was a huge success. Hopefully, this will become a regular occurrence.


Let's see what we can do pollen chuckers...Rollitup mount up


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in la and can definitely donate a bunch of beans to the San Diego bean share.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2017)

Honeybee F (something)
 
Ready for some San Diego sunshine ☉☉☉


----------



## cindysid (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow! You're going to make so many people SO HAPPY!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 21, 2017)

If any of you generous folks want to donate to the San Diego seed share, I will gladly give you my address. I will guarantee that all donated seeds will be given away for free. Or maybe you can start a seed share event in your area.

Thank you!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

rollitup said:


> If any of you generous folks want to donate to the San Diego seed share, I will gladly give you my address. I will guarantee that all donated seeds will be given away for free. Or maybe you can start a seed share event in your area.
> 
> Thank you!


Hey, amigo...just a couple of questions: who are the seeds given to? Are these people vetted in some way, so as to know of their neediness? What's the criteria?

Some folks know I'm no tight wad w/ beans, but if I were on the south west coast, I'd be tempted to show up for some Honeybee F [something]. I wouldn't, of course [probably  ], but it does make me wonder. When it comes to the costs of a grow, it seems to me that seeds would be one of the least expensive components. Indoors, at least. Anyway, just stoned and curious here. I appreciate the work all you groovy cats do on RIU.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2017)

rollitup said:


> If any of you generous folks want to donate to the San Diego seed share, I will gladly give you my address. I will guarantee that all donated seeds will be given away for free. Or maybe you can start a seed share event in your area.
> 
> Thank you!


This is what it's all about...this is what I chuck for..use send me the addy,I'll have some out this week.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

rollitup said:


> If any of you generous folks want to donate to the San Diego seed share, I will gladly give you my address. I will guarantee that all donated seeds will be given away for free. Or maybe you can start a seed share event in your area.
> 
> Thank you!


Shoot me that address. And let me know if you guys are up in LA. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2017)

No seed share here in Florida.  Thank goodness for generous RIU members!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo...just a couple of questions: who are the seeds given to? Are these people vetted in some way, so as to know of their neediness? What's the criteria?
> 
> Some folks know I'm no tight wad w/ beans, but if I were on the south west coast, I'd be tempted to show up for some Honeybee F [something]. I wouldn't, of course [probably  ], but it does make me wonder. When it comes to the costs of a grow, it seems to me that seeds would be one of the least expensive components. Indoors, at least. Anyway, just stoned and curious here. I appreciate the work all you groovy cats do on RIU.



The seeds are given to anyone who wants them. There is no registration, so no vetting, and no curiosity about the recipient. The only requirement is that you would like some free seeds. Hopefully you will grow them. Here's the original:

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/DC-Groups-to-Hold-Marijuana-Seed-Share-297679781.html

In San Diego, we have the largest Earth Day event in the U.S. This year we will have a Cannabis Village which will be a separate area solely for Cannabis companies, and there will be a stage for speakers and presentations. Earth Day here typically has over 50,000 people attending.

Since cannabis is legal in California for all adults, and the State legislature has said that it is legal for people to share seeds, these type of sharing events will help to spread seeds to everyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

rollitup said:


> The seeds are given to anyone who wants them. There is no registration, so no vetting, and no curiosity about the recipient. The only requirement is that you would like some free seeds.


Are they labelled as to what they are? Do the recipients get to choose, and is there a limit on how many free beans they can get? I'm all about sharing the wealth with those in need, but theoretically, with that high body count at a cannabis village, doesn't that potentially do some serious sales damage to the folks that have made available great [sometimes] genetics through breeding and sales? Where would we be w/o those cats?


OK...just kidding on the 2nd paragraph......[ edited out] - but seriously wondering about these questions in the first...and no offense intended. It started off sounding like a help event for the needy, but I suspect the area seed 'collectors' [ formerly known as purchasers] will be the biggest slice of the recipients.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 22, 2017)

I understand what you are saying, and a seed share is not meant to horn in on a seed dealers business. We are just trying to help people get started. San Diego actually has a seed dealer, The Seed Vault of California, and I've know the owner for over 10 years. They usually have a booth at cannabis cups and other functions, and they give away little zip locks that have 3 seeds in them. They may be in the Earth Day Cannabis Village doing that again, or they may donate to the seed share effort. And yes, they label the baggies with the strain.

It's similar to growing a plant using a seed that you found in a bag. When I was growing in the 70's and 80's that's all that anyone did, got seeds in a "bag of really good shit." Now there are no seeds in the bud we buy, so we must get them somewhere else. A seed share is just an easy way to spread the herb far and wide.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2017)

rollitup said:


> I understand what you are saying, and a seed share is not meant to horn in on a seed dealers business. We are just trying to help people get started.


Cool....I reckon.  Maybe you could help me get started on some fem Honeybees when Genuity's package arrives, eh amigo?


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool....I reckon.  Maybe you could help me get started on some fem Honeybees when Genuity's package arrives, eh amigo?


seriously gonna be some lucky san diagites...san diagers..diagoans...very pleased Whales Vagina.
just dont send em all the cherry puff f2's @genuity ! 

stay classy


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> seriously gonna be some lucky san diagites...san diagers..diagoans...very pleased Whales Vagina.
> just dont send em all the cherry puff f2's @genuity !
> 
> stay classy


I use to live in San Diego as a young lad....so to me this is full circle.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> I use to live in San Diego as a young lad....so to me this is full circle.


Your honeybee are fems?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Your honeybee are fems?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Regs...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> Regs...


That's what I thought, was confused by Amos haha, wake and bake success. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)

This guy (honeybee) is about to hit both Grapestomper X Grapestomper og cuts...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Your honeybee are fems?





genuity said:


> Regs...





kmog33 said:


> That's what I thought, was confused by Amos haha, wake and bake success.





genuity said:


> Honeybee F (something)


So...what the F ?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So...what the F ?


Generation would be my guess f3, f4 ..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So...what the F ?


Not sure if they are f3,bx,bx1...ect


----------



## v.s one (Mar 23, 2017)

Goji og x fire alien kush. Straight up lemon pledge.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 23, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3912168 Goji og x fire alien kush. Straight up lemon pledge.


wow thats a great cross happening there! got me thinking about what to do with my pack of goji og now? what do you reckon keep it all in the family & hit a goji girl with some space monkey pollen?


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 24, 2017)

Question for everyone. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?

Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?

I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2017)

jigfresh said:


> Question for everyone. Say I took a fully seeded plant, cut it down and hung it out to dry, then weighed it. If the whole damn plant weighed 1 Kilo.... how many grams of that kilo do you reckon the seeds would make up?
> 
> Also if I had a fully seeded bud, that weighs 10 grams, how much of the 10 grams would the seeds make up?
> 
> I'm prepping for me second deposition. Thanks in advance.


I want to say almost half a kilo..


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow thats a great cross happening there! got me thinking about what to do with my pack of goji og now? what do you reckon keep it all in the family & hit a goji girl with some space monkey pollen?


Goji x space monkey ? You better ! Lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 24, 2017)

When I bought pounds of seeded bud, I would clean out most of the seeds, and it was usually 1 ounce to 1.5 ounces of weight for the seeds. So in metric that would be 30-40 grams of the 454 grams.


----------



## higher self (Mar 24, 2017)

What's a good way to get the seeds out of the bud effectively?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> What's a good way to get the seeds out of the bud effectively?


1. Get your favorite double LP from the 70s.







2. Open album.







3. Elevate left or right side slightly, according to preference. Crush and crumble buds at the top of the elevated side.

4. Watch in delight as the seeds [ rock and ] roll down into and collect in the middle.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> What's a good way to get the seeds out of the bud effectively?


If the bud is lightly seeded, I will hunt through the bud with my scissors and pluck them out. 
On heavily seeded buds, I'll crumble and rub the bud over a screen with fairly large holes, then collect the seeds.


----------



## higher self (Mar 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 1. Get your favorite double LP from the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool combine that with a screen & I don't see myself  with all these seeds I'm going to have.

I just remembered I have sift screens so I'll probably break up the bud then so I can get more resin heads that 1st sift run. Still need to find a bigger screen after that's done to catch most of the bud.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2017)

We used food court trays. The textured ones worked the best:







Same method as album cover but you didn't end up with as many carpet crawlers.







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## v.s one (Mar 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow thats a great cross happening there! got me thinking about what to do with my pack of goji og now? what do you reckon keep it all in the family & hit a goji girl with some space monkey pollen?





greencropper said:


> wow thats a great cross happening there! got me thinking about what to do with my pack of goji og now? what do you reckon keep it all in the family & hit a goji girl with some space monkey pollen?


goji crosses pretty well so you should be good Greeny. What's space monkey? I'm guessing gg4 and sky walker.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Mar 24, 2017)

v.s one said:


> goji crosses pretty well so you should be good Greeny. What's space monkey? I'm guessing gg4 and sky walker.


Gg4 x wookie15(lavender x Appalachia)


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2017)

Man...is everything auctions these days?
Crazy


----------



## higher self (Mar 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man...is everything auctions these days?
> Crazy


I was just thinking that this morning while checking my emails as I was informed of another auction  Then I get on instagram & its more auctions for blah blah blah cause.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man...is everything auctions these days?
> Crazy


Fucking auction central. Trying to capitalize on their fan bases.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Fucking auction central. Trying to capitalize on their fan bases.


Yeah this new shit is crazy..just like 5 yrs back at (cannazon) was my first auction..jaws gear (pink dawg),First pack went for $4-500 ..me and another guy got in a bid war...I let him win....cause they was putting up another pack of the same thing...lol..

I got that pack for like 300 (then gave it away....lol)

I like set pieces, even if they are a Lil high...


----------



## prostheticninja (Mar 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> What's a good way to get the seeds out of the bud effectively?


I use a grinder to bust up my seeded buds and have only ever broke like three of them. I just cut the little budlets of the main stem, then hold my grinder cap above my grinder so the teeth are barely touching the buds, and give it a couple slow, careful turns. Then, I take a pair of scissors or my dab tool, lift up the lid, and move any seeds I find down the holes of the grinder, onto the screen. I push around the now semi broken up buds with my tool, to make sure that it isnt full of seeds when I resume grinding. I then slowly lower my grinder cap onto the grinder, while slowly twisting and feeling for any extreme resistance, which would indicate a seed being stuck between the teeth.

It sounds like a slow process and a pain in the ass, but after a few zips of seeded bud you master the method.


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

D528 said:


> View attachment 3835653
> reversed trainwreck . not woodhorse or e32 or whatever but had the train qualities i remember from having one from tuck. update in a couple months provided i dont kill them. Seeds are so small its rediculouse. lol. I didnt expect so many to pop ,lol. Got lucky i guess. I popped a couple before , ,ike 2 . Both were almost identical smallish plants and one was what i was looking for but i mixed them up and lost it . Its was as good or better than one i had from tuck. so that kinda speedy , stony, muscle relaxing high im hoping to find. Easy come easy go i heard .Hoping for odds like that this time. Well , not as far as loosing shit. lol.


BUMP
Well , seam's like i mixed up my jar lids . These were a trainwreck i came by thats sucked badly. Saverly weak with no trainwteck tones what the fuck so ever ! I cnat believe i made seeds. , lol. I guess i wanted to see the diversity . Unfortunately they were all just like the one used. Faint spice smell. i let them go 3 weeks in bud and said 'fuck this " ! first time i ever chucked that way . There were 13 of 13 chucked . I think i gave the seedsd away accidentally. crap. lol.
Moving on.... I thought id pop a couple snopwcap x sat hog x traiwreck seeds i made with a hella pine tar male. so i crossed the male to this one

its at 37 days . This next one is the result

.
no poly looking leafs so far , thats nice . lol. I popped 2 . The other looks very similar with just a touch shorter node structure but isnt very interesting in smell. The one Smells hella good ! Smells like lemon and pepperoni stick. I've got that atribute before with the hog x train alone but not what i was looking for in the head department.
Heres another snowcap x hog x train 8 i save from last run.

Only about 3 weeks. Smokes nice enough .berry pissy you might say.lol..The #4 i hit up is super pissy cookies like. You can taste the piss as piss fills the air ....
Let hope it a girl. She smells great from the very start . Im looking for a 1 hit lid leveler, lip numbing mothafucka with no body drag.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 26, 2017)

Sexing a few chucks right now. Waiting on Jabba's Stash x Sour Diesel, and some GG#4 x Dog Trap to show. Got 1/3 females from my Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies, and 0/3 females from the Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies. Kept one of the Forum cross males, very healthy with nice node spacing.


----------



## D528 (Mar 26, 2017)

I want to take my snowcap pollin and hit this cookies up and make some powdered cookies. hehe. Cookies is the same sat muscle relaxeing effect as my #4 hog train. Smell and taste the same too pretty much except fore the dough deal. .

The snowcap adds strength to the branches i notice.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Sexing a few chucks right now. Waiting on Jabba's Stash x Sour Diesel, and some GG#4 x Dog Trap to show. Got 1/3 females from my Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies, and 0/3 females from the Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies. Kept one of the Forum cross males, very healthy with nice node spacing.


Wow, GG#4 X Dog Trap, you caught my attention! Tell me more.


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2017)

Netflix & chill......
 

As soon as them Grapestomper hoes slide,I'm smashing..


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2017)

4 high-school sweetheart - GGG
12 Cherrypie breath - G.stash
11 cherry cream pie - exotics genetics


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2017)

Mostly Super Golden Kosher Master


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2017)

Everything's looking nice and shiny boys and girls. 

Seen something about @genuity seed packs a few pages back? And where do I buy these? 

I got 2 years to get caught up on.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Everything's looking nice and shiny boys and girls.
> 
> Seen something about @genuity seed packs a few pages back? And where do I buy these?
> 
> I got 2 years to get caught up on.


They still free bro...go to see ya around...


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Everything's looking nice and shiny boys and girls.
> 
> Seen something about @genuity seed packs a few pages back? And where do I buy these?
> 
> I got 2 years to get caught up on.


Glad to see you around broham


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2017)

Where ya been @Mr.Head ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Where ya been @Mr.Head ?


Just been chilling. Took a break for a while. I felt like I was getting swept up in a lot of petty shit. Now I'm back to look at the pretty shit 

I haven't been growing much for a bit over a year now. A couple of my chucks here and there as I tried out synthetics and killed everything I grew  Switched back to organics but took @st0wandgrow advice and used Coco instead of peat and it seems to have gone well.

Glad to see some old faces around here. Didn't see many in the Bodhi thread.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 1, 2017)

I liked how these fire gojis turned out. They looked just like their dad. So you never know how that is going to turn out. have a blessed day chuckers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I liked how these fire gojis turned out. They looked just like their dad. So you never know how that is going to turn out. have a blessed day chuckers.


A blessed Sabbath to you. Fire goji, you say?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3917522 View attachment 3917523 I liked how these fire gojis turned out. They looked just like their dad. So you never know how that is going to turn out. have a blessed day chuckers.


looks like you hit the jackpot with that chuck v.s one!...which Fire Alien did you use to cross the Goji with?...maybe a trade secret she so good? hehehe


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks like you hit the jackpot with that chuck v.s one!...which Fire Alien did you use to cross the Goji with?...maybe a trade secret she so good? hehehe


I think fire alien kush?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks like you hit the jackpot with that chuck v.s one!...which Fire Alien did you use to cross the Goji with?...maybe a trade secret she so good? hehehe


Yeah genuity knows the fire alien kush all to well. I made a rookie mistake when I stored the pollen. I didn't let it dry out for the day and froze it right away. When I went to use the pollen it looked like a yeast infection hit it was all doughy. Only ended up with five seeds 4 females one dud.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yeah genuity knows the fire alien kush all to well. I made a rookie mistake when I stored the pollen. I didn't let it dry out for the day and froze it right away. When I went to use the pollen it looked like a yeast infection hit it was all doughy. Only ended up with five seeds 4 females one dud.


hard lesson there bro...ive never stored pollen cos i go away and have to turn off fridge etc sometimes, is that OG Raskals Fire Alien Kush? cos hard to find Raskals gear anywhere these days?


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yeah genuity knows the fire alien kush all to well. I made a rookie mistake when I stored the pollen. I didn't let it dry out for the day and froze it right away. When I went to use the pollen it looked like a yeast infection hit it was all doughy. Only ended up with five seeds 4 females one dud.


Man that FAK is some strong genetics, good genetics...that one is a looker.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hard lesson there bro...ive never stored pollen cos i go away and have to turn off fridge etc sometimes, is that OG Raskals Fire Alien Kush? cos hard to find Raskals gear anywhere these days?


Yes sir. I'm after "the white" so if you see it available let me know. I check his instagram every once in awhile. Looks like he is too Hollywood these days. He hasn't even made no new crosses for a minute.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man that FAK is some strong genetics, good genetics...that one is a looker.


Right on bro thanks.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Yes sir. I'm after "the white" so if you see it available let me know. I check his instagram every once in awhile. Looks like he is too Hollywood these days. He hasn't even made no new crosses for a minute.


at sourpatch...only place i can find that stocks...manchesterseedbank says they stock but cannot order from there for some reason? prob with payments there?


----------



## higher self (Apr 2, 2017)

About to chop a lot of my flowering plant down early soon as the seeds are mature. This will end my perpetual grow finally & I plan to make some upgrades to my grow area to grow my chucks. I'm thinking of how I want to clone in my new setup or reveg. It's a pain using space waiting to see how the plant does in flower

By the end of the month I would like to be popping a few each from some of the chucks I just made. Still have the male in a solo cup lol but looking forward to seeing how he does.

The next male I have in mind to use is the Ciskei from Tropical Seeds. It's a short flowering sativa landrace so I want to hit it to some of the longer flowering strains I plan on popping in future like Zamaldelica or Zipolite Oaxacan. The female plant of the Ciskei smells better than my cookie plant, it's got a fruity cake sweetness to it with this weird leather background that I only get from other African genetics.

The flavor's & high of those two combined would be great!! The Ciskei make is relatively short & bushy so would take down some of the lankiness of the Zamaldelica.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> at sourpatch...only place i can find that stocks...manchesterseedbank says they stock but cannot order from there for some reason? prob with payments there?
> View attachment 3917668


Months ago while trying to avoid the hassle of placing an order for seeds just to be told they were out of stock. I mean, who has the above breeders seeds in stock, right?
I sent an email to sourpatch, asking if they actually had the above breeders seeds in stock, or if it might be an un-updated page from years past.
To my surprise there was no response!

My spending money hates spending time in the piggy bank.
So my spending money had to go to someone else.

Great score if you get them.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Months ago while trying to avoid the hassle of placing an order for seeds just to be told they were out of stock. I mean, who has the above breeders seeds in stock, right?
> I sent an email to sourpatch, asking if they actually had the above breeders seeds in stock, or if it might be an un-updated page from years past.
> To my surprise there was no response!
> 
> ...


hmmmm the patch needs to be handled with caution, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hmmmm the patch needs to be handled with caution, thanks for the tip!


I'm not saying they're a bad bank.
Maybe, he doesn't check his emails?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not saying they're a bad bank.
> Maybe, he doesn't check his emails?


hope you let us know if patch replies to your email cheers...
i think patch is into people calling on phone & ordering with CC that way...not my scene


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 3, 2017)

So my Excalibur (Og18 x Stardawg) x (Monster Cookies x Alien Stardawg) seems to have turned out well. Good quality smoke, kinda floral/fruity flavours. Picked out some banana notes but haven't been able to put my finger on other flavours. Seems to finish between 50-65 days. Only been in jars for just over a week.

The bubble made from it gummed the hell out of my bags...that and my shitty cheapo amazon bags A) Leaked dye into my ISO while cleaning B) I spent about 2 hours picking threads out of my hash.... Super fucking disappointed about that. I'll be going back to QWISO and Coffee filters. Fuck bubble it's a mess, it's way harder to make, and every single time i've made it I haven't got anywhere close to full melt. I'm glad I didn't buy the $300 bags. Protip buy undyed bags if you're into bubble.

A couple pheno's were low yielders the rest seem to be alright, average/medium. lots of variation between plants. Everything is purpling up. I've never grown any of the parents, but I think I got some stretchy 'sativa" esque stardawg phenos. One with Acorn nugs very GSC/og esque super dense, seems to be the softest smelling. Had another with rounded indica-esque nugs, it got seeded due to a timer fuck up.. Seems to be the plant that took all the pollen, not more than 5-10 seeds in the lowers of the other plants. One of the taller more Sativa looking plants is 100% pine. I moved it around the other night and smelled like a cab for hours.

Going to grow a bunch more for sure. Going to find a good male from them and cross it back into this GSC looking Ok Yielding pheno if it's good smoke. I'll take some pictures and post em Wednesday/Friday. It's a gorgeous plant.

I think my soil mix was a little light, they are fading more than I would like. So I'm mixing new soil today, getting my scrog net out and get ready for another go.

I'd love to send some out to all the kind folks that have sent/offered me things but I feel like more work needs to be done to make sure they are safe, with the small scale of my grow that's going to take a while. I'm definitely impressed by the results of taking a random male and cross it into a random female. It makes things easy when others do most the hard work


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2017)

Man,this DWC plant is drinking water to damn fast...it's only a 5gal bucket,but that thing be damn near empty by the morning..definitely need a bigger bucket..

But it's the perfect setup right now,fresh water/nutes every day,nice cool water..no ph checks,no ppm checks..as soon as I up the rez size,every thing will go to shit.

Damn I don't want to setup a rdwc system.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2017)

Set it in another 5 gallon bucket. Works great for me.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2017)

Dessert breath #11
 
Dessert breath #1☆
 

I'm about-face over this chuck.it is really putting out some powerhouse plants (potent) 

& some exceptional smells,like a orange cream float doughnut..


----------



## torontoke (Apr 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath #11
> View attachment 3919523
> Dessert breath #1☆
> View attachment 3919524
> ...


I never even heard of an orange cream float doughnut but now I want one.
Thanks sir
Plants Looking as delicious as usual btw


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I never even heard of an orange cream float doughnut but now I want one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2017)

Phantom's Stash...just hanging around.
@kmog33


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 5, 2017)

Damn dude so many tasty dessert breath plants this is my third run with this girl


----------



## v.s one (Apr 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath #11
> View attachment 3919523
> Dessert breath #1☆
> View attachment 3919524
> ...


Looks like there is some Ogkb in them genes. You still growing gage gear?


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks like there is some Ogkb in them genes. You still growing gage gear?


You know it..them shits put out lots of ogkb/cookie nugs..

I just put some ggg (lemon g x white shark Mandela) to germ..got 9 above ground.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> You know it..them shits put out lots of ogkb/cookie nugs..
> 
> I just put some ggg (lemon g x white shark Mandela) to germ..got 9 above ground.


That sounds like a new one. I was looking at there breathwork or gg4x mendobreath. Have you grew these out?


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> That sounds like a new one. I was looking at there breathwork or gg4x mendobreath. Have you grew these out?


I have been sitting on this pack for a yr or so...

I ran bothe of them,gg4 x MB put out some pure flavors..now and laters all day

Ran both sets of breathwork,both did very good.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> I have been sitting on this pack for a yr or so...
> 
> I ran bothe of them,gg4 x MB put out some pure flavors..now and laters all day
> 
> Ran both sets of breathwork,both did very good.


Right on good to hear. Keep us posted on the grow man. We need to get the gage tread back on track.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Right on good to hear. Keep us posted on the grow man. We need to get the gage tread back on track.


Right.

These (lemon g x wsm) should be a nice vacation from the cookies madness..


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

Dessert breath DWC 
I love dwc...just got to work it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath DWC View attachment 3919941
> I love dwc...just got to work it.




N'uh uh.......or I'd be out.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3919946
> 
> N'uh uh.......or I'd be out.


I let her get to big in veg,and now she has been drinking/eating 3gal a day..she is only in a 5gal bucket..that's the only real work.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 6, 2017)

Purple Voodoo X Silver Tip X Lemon Alien Dawg.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2017)

(Purple sherbet x dosidos) x (spirit in the sky x animal cookies) in wk 3


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2017)

Dumbass chuck...PQC & Cherrypie breath 

Both put out 95% males,both seed runs...nuts.
48 seeds 3 females...

I only really made it to find a nice plant to run,but damn 3 from 48...they better be good.


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 7, 2017)

Jeez that pqc is giving you a hell of a time finding keeper


----------



## torontoke (Apr 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dumbass chuck...PQC & Cherrypie breath
> 
> Both put out 95% males,both seed runs...nuts.
> 48 seeds 3 females...
> ...


Damn 
You sir have way more patience then most.
I'd have culled them all and punched anyone that ever mentions those strains.
Hope those 3 are magical and don't disappoint


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> Jeez that pqc is giving you a hell of a time finding keeper


It's truly nuts....



torontoke said:


> Damn
> You sir have way more patience then most.
> I'd have culled them all and punched anyone that ever mentions those strains.
> Hope those 3 are magical and don't disappoint


That's how I feel...lol


----------



## greencropper (Apr 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dumbass chuck...PQC & Cherrypie breath
> 
> Both put out 95% males,both seed runs...nuts.
> 48 seeds 3 females...
> ...


had nearly same experience in last seasons chuck, 2 Cannaventure Raspberry Kush crossed to 1 x Mosca C99 male, 1 is great with 80% females, no herms or anything negative, the other only 10% of beans germinate...then its 90% males!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

So I've got 3 plants you can see the pheno differences pretty well through the pictures. This one here is the one I'm looking at keeping around. Nugs are rock hard, nice frost level on the buds, not a tonne on the leaves but that's ok by me. Smells nice, not super strong. Went into flower first or second week of February. The phenos that stretched quite a bit seem to be the better looking plants. There's 3 plants in the photos all needed to be super cropped.

So far I've got a nice mix of flavours, nice looking fairly easy to grow plants with enough variation to keep me happy. Most of the leaf damage is caused by LED's and slight Calcium issues caused by the Coco and not enough Cal. in the soil mix. Yeah Yeah I got excuses 

I thought I'd be chopping these this week but I I'm letting them go at least another week, maybe two. About 70+ days. The male is Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies from Greenpoint (picture of him somewhere in this thread) the mom was Excalibur by Area 51 genetics, which is OG18 X Stardawg. Thanks to the kind folks that sent me the beans to mess around with, don't want to put anyone on blast naming names not sure if the rules have changed So far every plant has been quite different with the two other plants in the photo's being the most similar structurally. I've still got some pollen from the male used to make these, I doubt it's any good but I'll try and hit the one I'm keeping next grow with it and find out  

      

No idea what to name it, not really good at picking names.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> No idea what to name it, not really good at picking names.


Head's Stash


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2017)

Knucklehead


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> So I've got 3 plants you can see the pheno differences pretty well through the pictures. This one here is the one I'm looking at keeping around. Nugs are rock hard, nice frost level on the buds, not a tonne on the leaves but that's ok by me. Smells nice, not super strong. Went into flower first or second week of February. The phenos that stretched quite a bit seem to be the better looking plants. There's 3 plants in the photos all needed to be super cropped.
> 
> So far I've got a nice mix of flavours, nice looking fairly easy to grow plants with enough variation to keep me happy. Most of the leaf damage is caused by LED's and slight Calcium issues caused by the Coco and not enough Cal. in the soil mix. Yeah Yeah I got excuses
> 
> ...


you give good hea report  you guys are growing some fire in this thread!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 8, 2017)

It's official


----------



## torontoke (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's my chuck that Amos dub'd the "orb"
Apollo13xsnowlotus X solo stashxphantomcookies
About to get the axe
Day 47


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 9, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Purple Voodoo X Silver Tip X Lemon Alien Dawg. View attachment 3920211


Beautiful looking cross brother, nice work


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

"Behind every great women,is a lazy ass male"
 
Make your own seeds,plant them seeds,harvest them plants & repeat...


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2017)

anyone fuck with Tropf Blumats in here? Thinking they would help with my upcoming scrog but want to make sure they work.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> anyone fuck with Tropf Blumats in here? Thinking they would help with my upcoming scrog but want to make sure they work.


They work good,dial them in...and you are gold.

Follow the instructions, and all is good


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2017)

If you specifically have a space allotted for growing your chucks would yall rather mono crop or multi strain? Hard for me to settle down with one lady in the flowering chamber  But with my own chucks I think it would be better to mono crop to see/study the plant pheno's in # more than 3-4 plants.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 9, 2017)

one male lots of girls, then monocrop or at least keep good notes


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2017)

I generally have most of one cross, and a few extra females from other strains in there. But same males used for everyone. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> They work good,dial them in...and you are gold.
> 
> Follow the instructions, and all is good


Thanks Gen. it was prolly you who I read about them from in the first place  

I sent them an Email, see what shipping is like to Canada.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> one male lots of girls, then monocrop or at least keep good notes



I defiantly gotta start taking notes beyond whats in the cloner.



kmog33 said:


> I generally have most of one cross, and a few extra females from other strains in there. But same males used for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll probably have more of one cross then a few others for now. Going to cull a few more mother plants for the new runs so it doesn't get hectic.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> I defiantly gotta start taking notes beyond whats in the cloner.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll probably have more of one cross then a few others for now. Going to cull a few more mother plants for the new runs so it doesn't get hectic.


That's an issue I am having ATM.




didn't get rid of any of my moms lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2017)

One male and several different girls.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's an issue I am having ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like my place...I love variety.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's an issue I am having ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What kind of lighting are you using?


Leds

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 10, 2017)

are those the EB strips or w/e? I built a vero 29 rig a while back. Thinking about adding some of those strips. I got lots of reading to do again though and I'm not in for that right now...

If that's what you are using I assume it's all passive cooling? those don't get as hot as COB's I imagine eh?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 10, 2017)

Mind elaborating? Don't look like cobs and your garden looks kick ass haha. 3000k color temp?


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's an issue I am having ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha welcome to the jungle!! Looks like your managing it quite well though!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 10, 2017)

HAHA ordering EB strips now. Apparently I was down for some reading, but the kind folks here in the LED section have a build lined out that seems perfect for me so I'mma scoop up the parts and give it a go.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2017)

Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x Honeybee f3....in the making ...Honey stomper


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

Raspberry Jam anyone?
Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x Honeybee f3....in the making ...Honey stomper
> View attachment 3923431


Yumm .....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

FOOKIES  

wish I had made more seeds


----------



## cindysid (Apr 14, 2017)

I wish you had too! Every time I see another one of your strains I start to drool!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 14, 2017)

Chopped it all, no pictures yet. Had a LED burn out last night, I bumped the fan wire and disconnected it didn't notice and smelled burnt plastic  . then trying to fix it I left my timer on for 5 extra hours. It was all days from done so better safe than sorry I figured.

I'll throw some dry shots of the nugs before and after trim in a few days.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 16, 2017)

this GDP x Mosca C99 chuck from last season has real power in its sauce, a male from this same batch is out doing his work to carry on these killer genes

GDP x C99(m)
Bay Exclusives Tiramisu Cookies(f)
Dynasty Caramel Haze(f)
Raspberry Kush x C99(f)
MK Ultra x C99(f)
IHG Platinum Buffalo(f)
IHG Timeless Montage(f)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2017)

Ahahaha, my new hang-out lol..; What a thread.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Ahahaha, my new hang-out lol..; What a thread.


there goes the neighbourhood  

Welcome bud.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> there goes the neighbourhood
> 
> Welcome bud.


Come on, you were getting bored without me lmfao... Good work as always here Mr Head, some stellar buds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 16, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Come on, you were getting bored without me lmfao... Good work as always here Mr Head, some stellar buds.


Thanks man  I do what I can and what I can't I blame on someone else


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2017)

I having flashbacks to the UK thread!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi guys I have been off riu a lot lately but still busting ass out here. Got lots of my gear going outdoors this year and will have it in several recreational farms Including Eve Flowers the one I am head grower for. Got a joint project with Melvantics going now. She is sending her 89 NL#5 f5 male out to hit my 89 Romulan cut. I am super stoked to see how they come out.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jack Herer (Sensi) x Burmese (VISC). First 3 pics at 4 weeks the rest at 10 weeks. Made these a few years back, just now tried a handful. Haven't smoked it yet, but if the smell is any indication, it should be a good one.

Peace
BM


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

I"m going to dunk some Yoga Flame and HoneyBee and maybe Fireballs, pretty sure I got more of it somewhere.

I've been meaning to get to these for a hot minute, time to try and do em justice   sorry it took so long


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 18, 2017)

Also been away a while @Dr.D81 good to see you around, and stoked to hear how well the growing is going for you man! I am starting at the very bottom again, first time I will have legal plants in my life. The risks I used to take posting here were... well.. 25 to 30 years worth. 

So kickass to finally be able to talk freely without fear. Now just to get the damn camera working


----------



## cindysid (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's my Honeybee male...getting ready for some action with the ladies....hehe


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's my Honeybee male...getting ready for some action with the ladies....hehe
> 
> View attachment 3927033


Nice, that's a super happy looking plant right there.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice, that's a super happy looking plant right there.


Organic living soil...you just can't beat it!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2017)

I went out to visit my wild patch in the backyard and I spotted one sneaky male and one hermi. I pulled a couple of stringy girls too. There is also one sativa that just isn't showing any sex parts yet - I hope it is a she!


----------



## cindysid (Apr 18, 2017)

View attachment 3927099


BudMan'10 said:


> Jack Herer (Sensi) x Burmese (VISC). First 3 pics at 4 weeks the rest at 10 weeks. Made these a few years back, just now tried a handful. Haven't smoked it yet, but if the smell is any indication, it should be a good one.
> 
> Peace
> BM


.
Beautiful colors! What were your temps during flower? I finally got some color out of my HSO Black D.O.G. by putting it right in front of the window a/c in the grow room. It started looking a little ragged from the fan alone, but the buds were deep magenta with almost black sugar leaves. It's beautiful...but I only have one a/c, and I know I won't be able to fight the heat well enough to get temps that low this Summer. I would love to find a strain that would still color up with highs at 80F Here is a pic of the D.O.G.. It is actually much darker than the pic. I took the pic under my trim light...and I'm a lousy photographer.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> Also been away a while @Dr.D81 good to see you around, and stoked to hear how well the growing is going for you man! I am starting at the very bottom again, first time I will have legal plants in my life. The risks I used to take posting here were... well.. 25 to 30 years worth.
> 
> So kickass to finally be able to talk freely without fear. Now just to get the damn camera working


Did you move? or did the laws change?


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2017)

Honey stomper....in the oven
 
 
1 & 2


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Honey stomper....in the oven
> View attachment 3927124
> View attachment 3927125
> 1 & 2


Looking good brother. At what time do you start applying pollen and do you apply more then once?


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good brother. At what time do you start applying pollen and do you apply more then once?


About 3 weeks after I put them in flower..then they sit in that chuck tent for 2 weeks.

Small fan..so they get hit all the time...I try to make it normal as possible.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> View attachment 3927104 View attachment 3927099
> .
> Beautiful colors! What were your temps during flower? I finally got some color out of my HSO Black D.O.G. by putting it right in front of the window a/c in the grow room. It started looking a little ragged from the fan alone, but the buds were deep magenta with almost black sugar leaves. It's beautiful...but I only have one a/c, and I know I won't be able to fight the heat well enough to get temps that low this Summer. I would love to find a strain that would still color up with highs at 80F Here is a pic of the D.O.G.. It is actually much darker than the pic. I took the pic under my trim light...and I'm a lousy photographer.


Thanks! Basement grow, pretty cool down there in the depths of winter where I am...mid 70's (lights on) and low 60's (lights out). 

Peace
BM


----------



## cindysid (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's my Honeybee on day 11 of flowering:


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Did you move? or did the laws change?


We went legal for personal use. High court ruling. Basically religious grounds, it was a Rasta that sued government for the right to grow and smoke. He won. So did the rest of the country. Courts ordered a change to the control and trafficking act. Right now there are no plant count limits. Nothing to stop me from growing for hash again now 

Outdoors is going to kick. Pretty much just spending winter getting prepped. I only want 5 girls outside, but I want them to fill the whole garden. I need some towers of power in my life.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> We went legal for personal use. High court ruling. Basically religious grounds, it was a Rasta that sued government for the right to grow and smoke. He won. So did the rest of the country. Courts ordered a change to the control and trafficking act. Right now there are no plant count limits. Nothing to stop me from growing for hash again now
> 
> Outdoors is going to kick. Pretty much just spending winter getting prepped. I only want 5 girls outside, but I want them to fill the whole garden. I need some towers of power in my life.


which country are you in man?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2017)

greencropper said:


> which country are you in man?


South Africa. Or as it is about to be known, The Garden Of Weeden.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> We went legal for personal use. High court ruling. Basically religious grounds, it was a Rasta that sued government for the right to grow and smoke. He won. So did the rest of the country. Courts ordered a change to the control and trafficking act. Right now there are no plant count limits. Nothing to stop me from growing for hash again now
> 
> Outdoors is going to kick. Pretty much just spending winter getting prepped. I only want 5 girls outside, but I want them to fill the whole garden. I need some towers of power in my life.


Right on, I had heard about that guy suing in some documentary I watched a while back, that's great to hear. It's nice when Judicial systems protect the people rather than government interests 

We're legal here next year but there's all sorts of dumb restrictions that are going to take time to change. 100cm plant height restrictions and shit.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> South Africa. Or as it is about to be known, The Garden Of Weeden.


awesome news ffs! grow on!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 21, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Right on, I had heard about that guy suing in some documentary I watched a while back, that's great to hear. It's nice when Judicial systems protect the people rather than government interests
> 
> We're legal here next year but there's all sorts of dumb restrictions that are going to take time to change. 100cm plant height restrictions and shit.


I am planning on having them at least 300 to 350 cm outside man. I need 3 meter tall Sativas haven't seen one in more than a decade. I will never bother with limits. 4 weeks ago I was allowed none lmfao... 

Anyhow happy Stonet New Year!! I will set up for pics in the tent soon, it's pretty nuclear in there right now I actually tan a little when I visit the ladies. In the mean time, some( Kush4 x GHASH) x (Cherry AK x Joseph OG) and some Giant Steps x Dank Sinatra. Gotta love the purple buds.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 21, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am planning on having them at least 300 to 350 cm outside man. I need 3 meter tall Sativas haven't seen one in more than a decade. I will never bother with limits. 4 weeks ago I was allowed none lmfao...
> 
> Anyhow happy Stonet New Year!! I will set up for pics in the tent soon, it's pretty nuclear in there right now I actually tan a little when I visit the ladies. In the mean time, some( Kush4 x GHASH) x (Cherry AK x Joseph OG) and some Giant Steps x Dank Sinatra. Gotta love the purple buds.
> 
> View attachment 3928514 View attachment 3928515


I'm just getting all set up again as well. Hanging my scrog net, mixing soil, lots of cleaning gear. Setting up drip system finally. All the fun stuff. But once it's done it's going to be very little maintenance save for filling the scrog net and running a tea here and there.

Upping my pot size, going from 2 gallon to 10 gallon as well. My teeny two's wouldn't fill up this giant screen I made


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 21, 2017)

Dusted this most amazing smelling strawberry diesel clone from Holy Smoke's seeds that was gifted to me,with my Insane Chem 91 male. Hopefully the Chem 91 will tame the stretch down a little.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2017)

Man,its something about one nug chucks...
 
Small personal chucks..

Mendobreath #M f3 x Bio diesel f2.

I can not wait to run these...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2017)

Some old school shit


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2017)

Mad Hamish said:


> We went legal for personal use. High court ruling. Basically religious grounds, it was a Rasta that sued government for the right to grow and smoke. He won. So did the rest of the country. Courts ordered a change to the control and trafficking act. Right now there are no plant count limits. Nothing to stop me from growing for hash again now
> 
> Outdoors is going to kick. Pretty much just spending winter getting prepped. I only want 5 girls outside, but I want them to fill the whole garden. I need some towers of power in my life.


Will you make the cross you planned to do with your afghan haze from ggg??


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dynasty Huck ibl (f) x Bodhi Sky Lotus(m) at 4 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2017)

So I've decided to take this shit a little more seriously. I've been half assing it forever, doing the bare minimum to get buds  I haven't ran teas, or gave any extra treats or anything like that. So I went shopping last night and found all the things I haven't been able to find here in the past, or had ridiculous costs attached to them. Yay Canada finally getting it's organic shit together.

I ordered Humic, Myco, Effective Micro-orgnazisms(?who knows what these are think they are an inhouse thing more reading to do on these yet), and some Bokashi so I can get my compost on. Going to do a living mulch of white clover. Also found a brewery locally that is going to sell me a high enzyme Barley for next to nothing. I'm still looking for quality coconut water I can buy locally without chunks of coconut in it as well as Aloe powder.

I figure with this shit and my soil mix should have my shit seriously popping.

I've started my Rice/oats wash to make my Lactobacillus Serum (http://theunconventionalfarmer.com/recipes/lactobacillus-serum/) and I'll be making my own "Bokashi Bran" in the future. As well as using the lactobacillus as a foliar.

I know I'm a bit late to the party on A LOT of this stuff 

Here's Pheno's C-D. D Purple up nicely where I super cropped but didn't go as hard anywhere else. It's the keeper of the handful I grew. Hard nugs while the other pheno's were much looser.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2017)

So fucking upset, went to look at my soil and it's all gone rotten in 4 days. mixed it Friday night at like 10pm, between then and now 105 liters are rotten. 

The compost I put in it was from a big box and wet and probably starting to rot, now everything is rotten, my house smells like death and my shits now days behind when it was already weeks. 

I called and bitched they said they will give me my money back, what that means.... who the fuck knows,castings were $50, compost was $5 

Dirt Drama.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> So fucking upset, went to look at my soil and it's all gone rotten in 4 days. mixed it Friday night at like 10pm, between then and now 105 liters are rotten.
> 
> The compost I put in it was from a big box and wet and probably starting to rot, now everything is rotten, my house smells like death and my shits now days behind when it was already weeks.
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me last year with sunshine mix
Smelled like a boiled egg covered dead body.
Switched to hempy pots and I'm not buying anymore dirt lol


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Same thing happened to me last year with sunshine mix
> Smelled like a boiled egg covered dead body.
> Switched to hempy pots and I'm not buying anymore dirt lol


I'm just fucking done with the big boxes, I've known this can happen and chose to ignore it, was my fault for buying wet compost really. They sell shit that's meant to stay outside not come indoors. Basically I'm an idiot, I had this happen once before with this same compost but it took 20+ days to rot... and there was some neglect, turned it a few days later than normal, so I thought maybe it was all my fault  I don't think it was anymore, not after this rots in 4 days. I have had 1 good run with this compost out of 3 attempts now... that whole repeating mistakes expecting different results thing.... I might be crazy.

Going to the hydro store tonight to get more castings, a receipt for how much they cost and some compost and pre-rinsed coco. Hopefully I can get a refund on my casting cost... I will not be buying from anyone who stores products outside anymore. Products that are outside are meant to stay there. Not a fan of the hydrostores prices but they always treat me right, and their products are clearly better than otherwise.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2017)

synth, and I don't get along  With organics I get one chance to really fuck things up, with hydro I get that chance weekly/daily.

I don't even know what to do with this now, I got 100lbs of dirt... Do I mix it in with my beds and let it sit for a month? would a tea fix this up?


----------



## cindysid (Apr 25, 2017)

Got an old carbon filter lying around? I would mix in some carbon to absorb the funk and let it sit for awhile.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 25, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Got an old carbon filter lying around? I would mix in some carbon to absorb the funk and let it sit for awhile.


great idea. I got some aquarium shit from my DIY carbon filter. Done.

there goes another $10 on this fuck up lol


----------



## cindysid (Apr 25, 2017)

I think you'll be happy with the finished product...just a bummer that you got delayed. I've added carbon to my living soil for the same reason, and it's done very well for me. I didn't even wait tor it to cook....no lives were lost. Good luck!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2017)

I bubbled some tea from some Espoma organic. Smelled like baby shit. Grew the biggest plants I have ever seen.


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 26, 2017)

A few more JH x Burmese...

Was away for a bit, when I got back, the heat was off! The effects of a few 'cool to cold' nights are clearly evident ('about' 6 1/2 weeks I think). She's pretty damned sexxxy if you ask me!

Peace
BM


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I think you'll be happy with the finished product...just a bummer that you got delayed. I've added carbon to my living soil for the same reason, and it's done very well for me. I didn't even wait tor it to cook....no lives were lost. Good luck!


I never cook my recycled soil anymore, my mix is just long fiber peat & mainly coco. I just topdress with the following: neem & karanja meals, kelp, alfalfa, copra meal & crab shells. The copra meal get things going quickly!!! Check this out just topped dressed the day before & I water with tap lol.

The neem makes it smell bad but when the plants are in tent with carbon filter I can't smell it outside of tent. Cooking soil is a different story I leave the neem & crab out.

 



.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2017)

I pulled all of the males from my wild patch except for a small sativa runt with a cinnamon sent. You can barely see him in this picture with the yellow leaves:




The hermi I yanked turned out to be all male on closer inspection (put on my glasses):




I keep seeing a debate on purple/red stems being caused by nutrient deficiency vs strain characteristic. Here are several offspring growing in the same soil:



Looks like it is strain related to me.


Weird structure on the Blula #2








Weird structure on Mystery Peach #2








Blula #3 exploding new growth:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Apr 26, 2017)

Looking great as usual Mo! Keep those cheaters handy when sexing - lol I don't trust my bare eyes any more, cheaters or high res pics, old eyes just don't cut it


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks - I know, right! The crown just looked like it was female without glasses. I am glad that none of these backyard IBLs are hermi.

The only hermis I have ever seen in this garden were two males I was gifted which turned female at the end. Black Sour Bubble and Hyroot Males.

I did grow some Rare Dankness Scott's OG from seed and it had the signature 4 OG balls on the stem and that was all she got. Her clones never showed any male tendencies.

Proto #2 Flower:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I know, right! The crown just looked like it was female without glasses. I am glad that none of these backyard IBLs are hermi.
> 
> The only hermis I have ever seen in this garden were two males I was gifted which turned female at the end. Black Sour Bubble and Hyroot Males.
> 
> ...


I still gotta get a pack of that scotts. RD has some good shit.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2017)

It grows fast and is easy to trim. It is a medium stone.


----------



## D528 (Apr 26, 2017)

62 days my first real " dial in " round with the pheno . Fed 800 ppm max . I need to lower it a bit still.
So" its the snowcap x #4 pheno 8 ive shown before. Plant is 31". Could have went longer a bit but growth was done . It has that l.a. hog quality that when the plant stops producing it takes for ever for ambers to appear. Being a sativa based cross i can give a fuck how many amber with this pheno. lol. Taste's like Piss . Smells like peppery piss berrie. Leaves a catpiss smell that hangs in the air after smoking.

I wanted to take a pic with all the colas but forgot. lol. But then i remembered.

I trim like shit because i dont sell shit and just makes more yummy shake to make edibles with and makes my hands happy ..The pheno has a nice muscle relaxing feeling with slightly on the clearish side sativa high. A little bit of stone too. I call it a mid . 2.5 -3 hour high or so..creepa weed.


This one is the same cross but number 1 pheno . She doubled in height way easily. Probably more . She's at 26 days so far . The haul look kinda long on this one . Has the stature of the snowcap male i used. I'll get back when it done and post up the finish. So far no nanners. woot. But then there's plenty of time for that though .lol.I hope it smokes like it smells. it has a lemony amonia'ish pepperoni stick type smell. I hope one hit numbs my lips. Thats what i wish. lol. What i get 'well..... Its a light feeder too . 800 ppm ' can go lower next round. It's fed pure plend pro in soil . I'll see you all on the finish..


----------



## zoic (Apr 26, 2017)

cindysid said:


> View attachment 3927104 View attachment 3927099
> .Here is a pic of the D.O.G.. It is actually much darker than the pic. I took the pic under my trim light...and I'm a lousy photographer.


So it supposed to be back? It looks nice and dark to me. I seem to be hard pressed to take a decent pic as well. I blame it on these stupid digital cameras.

I started with a camera around age 10, and I find the pics I took back then with my $10 Kodak camera are better than my 5 mega pixel digital camera. There was no setting adjustments you could make back then and yet the pics turned out fine.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 26, 2017)

zoic said:


> So it supposed to be back? It looks nice and dark to me. I seem to be hard pressed to take a decent pic as well. I blame it on these stupid digital cameras.
> 
> I started with a camera around age 10, and I find the pics I took back then with my $10 Kodak camera are better than my 5 mega pixel digital camera. There was no setting adjustments you could make back then and yet the pics turned out fine.


This is the first time it has gotten dark; and only because of it's proximity to the a/c. I have another in it's old spot and it's turning dark also. It doesn't hold any color after cure, though.


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 26, 2017)

Super Silver Haze X Boudica F1 #2 killerbuzz and very good yield , but very dark taste with some orange hints........i prefer some more fruity terpenes


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2017)

[email protected] @Don Gin and Ton @mr west ...the BB crew...nothing but love for you guys..

Time to hit'em with another one....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> Man.....


Dope. That's where my wife is from. Been looking for an excuse to move to Spain  especially the islands


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> [email protected] @Don Gin and Ton @mr west ...the BB crew...nothing but love for you guys..
> 
> Time to hit'em with another one....


Good stuff! Dont know what they were saying  but I most defiantly fugs with breeder's over in Spain. Cant wait to pop my BB gear as well.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

So im wondering do chucked seeds grow better in the environment they were chucked in vs seeds from a breeder who had different conditions (better or worse). I remember @RM3 saying that you want to at least make & grow f2 out for this very reason. I kinda get it because most of the time breeder descriptions dont hold true & I dont necessarily blame it on the breeder either. It's just not possible for me to match their growing environment lol!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> So im wondering do chucked seeds grow better in the environment they were chucked in vs seeds from a breeder who had different conditions (better or worse). I remember @RM3 saying that you want to at least make & grow f2 out for this very reason. I kinda get it because most of the time breeder descriptions dont hold true & I dont necessarily blame it on the breeder either. It's just not possible for me to match their growing environment lol!!


That dude kinda loony toon but I don't think that plays a roll at all. Prime example look on IG at all the different breeders gear being grown out in different environments.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That dude kinda loony toon but I don't think that plays a roll at all. Prime example look on IG at all the different breeders gear being grown out in different environments.


I think room can absolutely play a role. More just a change in environment. With beans it should be negligible but I know whenever I pass my keepers out they change in whatever room they go to. Tahoe takes about 2 gens just to get used to whatever room she's in. I had to deal with it when I moved houses 13 miles over lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I think room can absolutely play a role. More just a change in environment. With beans it should be negligible but I know whenever I pass my keepers out they change in whatever room they go to. Tahoe takes about 2 gens just to get used to whatever room she's in. I had to deal with it when I moved houses 13 miles over lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Damn so they didn't like my area. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn so they didn't like my area. Lol


Lol, no you just need to throw that lid on when you get clips in the mail haha. Jk, probably not enough moisture in the bag or some shit. Let me know when youre ready 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That dude kinda loony toon but I don't think that plays a roll at all. Prime example look on IG at all the different breeders gear being grown out in different environments.




He's iight just grumpy sometimes. I agree with @kmog33 I remember when I had my bro & his potna growing out cuts I gave them & it being totally different & they had same setup as I did. Maybe the plants just liked my energy better I dont know but it wasnt the same.

I just dont think the plants will turn out the same if im on an opposite coast & weather is a lot warmer/humid. Making seeds in these conditions would eventually make the progeny adapt especially if im doing selections.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> He's iight just grumpy sometimes. I agree with @kmog33 I remember when I had my bro & his potna growing out cuts I gave them & it being totally different & they had same setup as I did. Maybe the plants just liked my energy better I dont know but it wasnt the same.
> 
> I just dont think the plants will turn out the same if im on an opposite coast & weather is a lot warmer/humid. Making seeds in these conditions would eventually make the progeny adapt especially if im doing selections.


That's why I don't wanna put plants outdoors. My area is high in humidity plus it rains a lot during the summer. Appetite for mold and bud root.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I don't wanna put plants outdoors. My area is high in humidity plus it rains a lot during the summer. Appetite for mold and bud root.


Southern grower problems


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thats just bullshit believe me.....have pollen many strains last few years ( just a rookie believe me) and send them allong the world, i only grow on bio soil and the beans i made where growing on alot of substrate, rockwool, cocos....it dont matter believe me, its the experience (green thumbs) of the grower what matters


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Southern grower problems


You must be close to me


----------



## Barrie84 (Apr 27, 2017)

Talking about a Moldresistent pheno ^^\ found this last year

Kinky Cheese #3 cut from my own (Shiva x BB Cheese) made by Eskobar

Inside bud:







Outside bud (fully pollinated with KC#2 and #5)







The remaining buds of her diddnt mold till 8 december ( cut her 6 weeks before that) and i live in the Netherlands....the rest of my outdoor remaining plants where rotten to the bone at that time...lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2017)

I have noticed them adapt to the local environment. I don't think that this excludes them growing in other environments.


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

Barrie84 said:


> Thats just bullshit believe me.....have pollen many strains last few years ( just a rookie believe me) and send them allong the world, i only grow on bio soil and the beans i made where growing on alot of substrate, rockwool, cocos....it dont matter believe me, its the experience (green thumbs) of the grower what matters





Barrie84 said:


> Talking about a Moldresistent pheno ^^\ found this last year
> 
> Kinky Cheese #3 cut from my own (Shiva x BB Cheese) made by Eskobar
> 
> ...


I'm probably looking too much into it & im going to chuck n make selections anyways. While the temps here are still hot running sativa's indoor do well for me. It's only a pain when drying & curing but the plants like the tropical feel. My ass just needs to setup a drip system to keep them watered but even then they dont mind the dry soil.

Indica's are another story, I only have cookie's going nothing too dense.



Mohican said:


> I have noticed them adapt to the local environment. I don't think that this excludes them growing in other environments.


Yes I agree! I think f2's would open up more pheno's to find different plants one would want to select for. So bottom line is f2 arnt necessary for plants to grow well in different conditions.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> [email protected] @Don Gin and Ton @mr west ...the BB crew...nothing but love for you guys..
> 
> Time to hit'em with another one....


damn! I knew that fireballs was the shit 

congrats to the BB crew and Gen. yall deserve it and then some.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why I don't wanna put plants outdoors. My area is high in humidity plus it rains a lot during the summer. Appetite for mold and bud root.


I'm in a very humid OG zone, I've found out over the years that some OG's, sat/dom and smaller bud yielders do allot better outdoors after acclimation IME.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2017)

Barrie84 said:


> Talking about a Moldresistent pheno ^^\ found this last year
> 
> Kinky Cheese #3 cut from my own (Shiva x BB Cheese) made by Eskobar
> 
> ...


damn that bud in the top pic looks just like my original reg BB Cheese which i crossed with a Mikado x Blueberry, some real power gear! here she is growing out now having just been pollinated with a Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) male


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I think room can absolutely play a role. More just a change in environment. With beans it should be negligible but I know whenever I pass my keepers out they change in whatever room they go to. Tahoe takes about 2 gens just to get used to whatever room she's in. I had to deal with it when I moved houses 13 miles over lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



You are correct KM. I asked my friend Ed Rosenthal something similar about 15 years ago. I said why do two cuttings from the same plant grown in different rooms grow differently? One has much more leaf than the other, and he said the leafy plant was given more Nitrogen during flowering.

So I think that even small differences in environment can cause plants to grow differently, and it's not because of the genetics.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2017)

rollitup said:


> You are correct KM. I asked my friend Ed Rosenthal something similar about 15 years ago. I said why do two cuttings from the same plant grown in different rooms grow differently? One has much more leaf than the other, and he said the leafy plant was given more Nitrogen during flowering.
> 
> So I think that even small differences in environment can cause plants to grow differently, and it's not because of the genetics.


Yeah, you mentioned feeding regimen too, ime if you overfeed k during veg, you can force plants to throw out healthy looking mutated growth. So my gg4 for instance I thought I put into flower but when I was cleaning my tent out I switched the timer to permanent on. For 2.5 weeks I didn't notice and gave flowering nutes. Got crazy deficient and started throwing out a lot of 9 bladed leaves(which I've never seen it do and it doesn't now that it's recovered). 

It's really interesting, the things that can have an effect, but I notice Everything I grow in my room looks a little more Indy and the water leaves end up more bubbly and rounded than in my buddies setups growing the same cuts. Environment and feeding definitely play a role. Some plants are pickier than others. Cool to see imo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

rollitup said:


> You are correct KM. I asked my friend Ed Rosenthal something similar about 15 years ago. I said why do two cuttings from the same plant grown in different rooms grow differently? One has much more leaf than the other, and he said the leafy plant was given more Nitrogen during flowering.
> 
> So I think that even small differences in environment can cause plants to grow differently, and it's not because of the genetics.


Look at this guy with the name drops   



kmog33 said:


> Yeah, you mentioned feeding regimen too, ime if you overfeed k during veg, you can force plants to throw out healthy looking mutated growth. So my gg4 for instance I thought I put into flower but when I was cleaning my tent out I switched the timer to permanent on. For 2.5 weeks I didn't notice and gave flowering nutes. Got crazy deficient and started throwing out a lot of 9 bladed leaves(which I've never seen it do and it doesn't now that it's recovered).
> 
> It's really interesting, the things that can have an effect, but I notice Everything I grow in my room looks a little more Indy and the water leaves end up more bubbly and rounded than in my buddies setups growing the same cuts. Environment and feeding definitely play a role. Some plants are pickier than others. Cool to see imo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


This is interesting stuff. There's so many variables in environment bulbs, hoods, air circulation, etc.etc.etc. it would be hard to deduce exactly what the factors are, or how they contribute. Would be neat to have a whole bunch of 8x8 rooms with slightly different setups and the same clone to see what does what.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Look at this guy with the name drops
> 
> 
> This is interesting stuff. There's so many variables in environment bulbs, hoods, air circulation, etc.etc.etc. it would be hard to deduce exactly what the factors are, or how they contribute. Would be neat to have a whole bunch of 8x8 rooms with slightly different setups and the same clone to see what does what.


I have a secret theory that the plants also respond to your personal vibe/needs. I need to eat and sleep, everything in my room seems to grow accordingly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I have a secret theory that the plants also respond to your personal vibe/needs. I need to eat and sleep, everything in my room seems to grow accordingly.


Interesting theory. I just got a perfect 10 for 10 females from a seed pop of 5 x 2 reg seeds. What does this say about my vibe/needs


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting theory. I just got a perfect 10 for 10 females from a seed pop of 5 x 2 reg seeds. What does this say about my vibe/needs


You need some more [emoji74] in your life maybe )

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting theory. I just got a perfect 10 for 10 females from a seed pop of 5 x 2 reg seeds. What does this say about my vibe/needs


You're secreting estrogen?

Also grats dude, that's a nice ratio


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting theory. I just got a perfect 10 for 10 females from a seed pop of 5 x 2 reg seeds. What does this say about my vibe/needs


I absolutely LOVE it when that happens! 

One reason for that could be that you did not hinder the tap root from growing downward in early life. That specific stress could cause more males to show, due to perceived overly-crowded growing conditions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You need some more [emoji74] in your life maybe )
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


Man...it's so slow on RIU these days. I figured the answer was obvious



























Being a chick magnet has it's disadvantages, believe it or not. Had to assasinate 2 perfectly good ladies - there's only so much of me to go around.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2017)

GDP x C99...gotta be in the top 5 ive ever chuffed!


----------



## BudMan'10 (Apr 28, 2017)

WOW...looks amazing...bet that's some tasty! Great job brutha!

Peace
BM


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2017)

greencropper said:


> GDP x C99...gotta be in the top 5 ive ever chuffed!
> View attachment 3932776


Nice! Frosty one.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> WOW...looks amazing...bet that's some tasty! Great job brutha!
> 
> Peace
> BM


thanks man, yes she has got a real orangey tang this one!, its a bit of a rare pheno in that the buds didnt grow as big as others but made up for it in mass trich production...cooler temps now are doing no harm in bringing out some colors too


----------



## greencropper (Apr 29, 2017)

GDP x C99 chunky girl pheno


----------



## cindysid (Apr 30, 2017)

Here's my Honeybee male. First pic is last week, second pic is today: He's loaded up for love!


----------



## cindysid (Apr 30, 2017)

greencropper said:


> GDP x C99...gotta be in the top 5 ive ever chuffed!
> View attachment 3932776


I would love to try that cross. I have females of each...may have to get a little lesbo love going!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I would love to try that cross. I have females of each...may have to get a little lesbo love going!


that male in the middle pic looks the right one! yes very happy with the GDP chuck, the Mosca C99 seems to be a real utility strain with dna suitable for many gene combinations, may have to chop her bit early as rain maybe coming in the next few days


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2017)

That male is looking badass @cindysid ...

This one of the Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x (Honeybee f3)
 creamy white grape smells..


----------



## cindysid (May 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> That male is looking badass @cindysid ...
> 
> This one of the Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x (Honeybee f3)
> View attachment 3934135 creamy white grape smells..


You know I'm watching that one close!


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> You know I'm watching that one close!


This the other Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x (Honeybee f3)
 
Full of seeds & this cut has a abundance of frost,while still making seeds.


----------



## higher self (May 1, 2017)

That Grape Stomper frost for sure!!


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2017)

higher self said:


> That Grape Stomper frost for sure!!


I'll get better light pics,so we can see how they look next to one another...

I like the seed production of the more oily one,compared to the frosty one..


----------



## cindysid (May 1, 2017)

Wish I had Smell-a-vision!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2017)

Nasty frosty Gen? 
And damn Cindysid ! Good looking male...


----------



## cindysid (May 1, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Nasty frosty Gen?
> And damn Cindysid ! Good looking male...


Yes, I'm very proud of him. Getting ready to introduce him to some of my ladies!


----------



## J Larue (May 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Yes, I'm very proud of him. Getting ready to introduce him to some of my ladies!


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2017)

Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99...stuff of dreams! to think those 6 Raspberry Kush beans(3 still left) were freebies from the tude....lifes good sometimes, had to be chopped a bit early cos of rain...& yes those 3 remaining beans will be wearing some righteous pollen too at a later date


----------



## cindysid (May 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x Mosca C99...stuff of dreams! to think those 6 Raspberry Kush beans(3 still left) were freebies from the tude....lifes good sometimes, had to be chopped a bit early cos of rain...& yes those 3 remaining beans will be wearing some righteous pollen too at a later date
> View attachment 3934651


I hope she tastes as good as she looks! Love the lavender tones!


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I hope she tastes as good as she looks! Love the lavender tones!


she does bro, not real good at explaining odours & taste but its a heavy berry syrupy type of terpines & potency is all there, its not a face melter though as good as ill ever want, grown about 30 of them out & 1 herm presented itself, not bad but gotta watch it for that


----------



## cassinfo (May 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> GDP x C99...gotta be in the top 5 ive ever chuffed!
> View attachment 3932776


Can you chuff some beans my way brother!! Excellent job!


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> Can you chuff some beans my way brother!! Excellent job!


lol cheers man, customs here damn strict lately, i dont think i could post them out of the country to you without being intercepted!


----------



## cassinfo (May 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lol cheers man, customs here damn strict lately, i dont think i could post them out of the country to you without being intercepted!


Understandable bro. I'll share a few of my chuck's while I'm here. Take care everyone!!

Nana's Pie X Blue goo
  
Querkle X Blue goo
  
Pineapple Chunk X Critical Mass


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> Understandable bro. I'll share a few of my chuck's while I'm here. Take care everyone!!
> 
> Nana's Pie X Blue goo
> View attachment 3935338 View attachment 3935339
> ...


some nice crosses there man, that Critical Mass job is a real fatty! be chucking the Critical mass next season cos i need some heavy yielders, great to see she outcrosses well!


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> Understandable bro. I'll share a few of my chuck's while I'm here. Take care everyone!!
> 
> Nana's Pie X Blue goo
> View attachment 3935338 View attachment 3935339
> ...


Well I don't know....but that nana's goo!!,!!☻☻☻☻


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2017)

genuity said:


> Well I don't know....but that nana's goo!!,!!☻☻☻☻


Nana's Pie Glue!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Nana's Pie Glue!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nana's Gooey Pie


----------



## Mr.Head (May 3, 2017)

We golden this time, smells like composting. Very warm. Moved the totes to mix em up a bit and my floors were nice and toasty 

It's been going since Saturday. Going to try and drop a plant in it this coming Saturday and see what happens. Might still be too hot. Plants need dirt and a transplant so i'mma try it. The other mix is going on the veggies. I ended up getting $50 back for my castings 


     

It's mostly a Crab/Kelp meal that was a very fine powder and Alafalfa which looks to have all the big chunkies broken down already.


----------



## cassinfo (May 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Well I don't know....but that nana's goo!!,!!☻☻☻☻





greencropper said:


> some nice crosses there man, that Critical Mass job is a real fatty! be chucking the Critical mass next season cos i need some heavy yielders, great to see she outcrosses well!


The trichomes production is average, but she does make up for it in weight lol. Plenty of beans left over from that Chuck. Just let me know where and it'll be there in a few days. It's all love over on this side....no homo.


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

cassinfo said:


> The trichomes production is average, but she does make up for it in weight lol. Plenty of beans left over from that Chuck. Just let me know where and it'll be there in a few days. It's all love over on this side....no homo.


cheers & thanks...very generous of you!, im sure theres some other souls out there would be happy to grow your crosses out too, as it is im struggling to keep my own pollen chucking program in order so ill have to pass on the offer


----------



## Theniteworker (May 3, 2017)

Amazing choice of a cross!


genuity said:


> Man,its something about one nug chucks...
> View attachment 3930012
> Small personal chucks..
> 
> ...


Super sick bro! Wow i love bio diesel an cookies! I have unopened packs of both in the vault an tbe other mendo breath f3 an f2


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

Theniteworker said:


> Amazing choice of a cross!
> 
> Super sick bro! Wow i love bio diesel an cookies! I have unopened packs of both in the vault an tbe other mendo breath f3 an f2


Thanks...


----------



## cindysid (May 4, 2017)

I'm posting an update on Honeybee, day 30 of flower. This is the only one I could manage to drag out for a pic, but they are all pretty similar. Pardon the lousy pics from my old phone.

  

She smells like a cross between grapes and blueberries! Hope the others are the same in that 
regard!


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

Mmmmmmmmm

Looking superb, them smells are what im after....

Thats the reason I'm doing this Grapestomper X Grapestomper og x Honeybee f3 chuck..
Full on TERP explosion...of grape berries parfait...mmmm


----------



## Mr.Head (May 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Looking superb, them smells are what im after....
> 
> ...


----------



## cindysid (May 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Looking superb, them smells are what im after....
> 
> ...


I can't even imagine how good those are gonna be. When I dragged her out of the tent for the pic, I was bombarded by the most wonderful grapey, berry smell that I have experienced so far. I wonder how well it will carry through to the smoke? What is your experience?


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

Both cuts full of honeybee f3.

Honeybee f3 (plushberry(super fruity cut) x elegy for jojo(purple kush x gsog) 

I'm telling you now,this shit is going to be hot..


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I can't even imagine how good those are gonna be. When I dragged her out of the tent for the pic, I was bombarded by the most wonderful grapey, berry smell that I have experienced so far. I wonder how well it will carry through to the smoke? What is your experience?


The more green phenos, held more true to the smells of the flowering plants..

The more purple, the more earthy/deep red wine/flower taste..

The first seeds i pop of honeybee, I had a big yielder green pheno,...that was all green apple in smell..and tart/sour smoke.


----------



## cindysid (May 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3936658
> Both cuts full of honeybee f3.
> 
> Honeybee f3 (plushberry(super fruity cut) x elegy for jojo(purple kush x gsog)
> ...


I'm just hoping they make plenty of seeds...!


----------



## cindysid (May 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> The more green phenos, held more true to the smells of the flowering plants..
> 
> The more purple, the more earthy/deep red wine/flower taste..
> 
> The first seeds i pop of honeybee, I had a big yielder green pheno,...that was all green apple in smell..and tart/sour smoke.


I have really only smelled the one. Since I put in the blumats, I sorta let them go. I don't have blumats in the tent yet, so it was easy to get to. I will have to climb into the big room in the morning and check out the other two. I'm really proud of them. Thanks to you and @BobBitchen


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2017)

The cut on the right,she has put all her energy in to seed making
 
Her sister on the left,thinks she can do both..
 
She has noticeably more flower mass,and trichs..& smells.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3936658
> Both cuts full of honeybee f3.
> 
> Honeybee f3 (plushberry(super fruity cut) x elegy for jojo(purple kush x gsog)
> ...


Top work Gen, they both look so fire!! Will the seeds be available to buy from anywhere?


----------



## madininagyal (May 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Looking superb, them smells are what im after....
> 
> ...


Must say grapestomper og grape berries taste is really dominant, just smoked a tester of double stomper (elephant stomper x grapestomper og) ,and the taste is pretty similar to what you describe, i smoked some rosin... damn i don't like concentrate too much ,but the terps are very good, i think all gp cross especialy the og are breeding strain for the terps


----------



## madininagyal (May 5, 2017)

The trim nug i used to make the rosin


----------



## Theniteworker (May 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3936658
> Both cuts full of honeybee f3.
> 
> Honeybee f3 (plushberry(super fruity cut) x elegy for jojo(purple kush x gsog)
> ...


Dam thats gonna be a sick cross wit the stomper


----------



## J Larue (May 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> Both cuts full of honeybee f3.
> 
> ..


And when it's ready to burn, you need the appropriate tokin' music.


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2017)

Raspberry Kush x C99...any day now


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 5, 2017)

Great work guys...some fine lookin' gear...kudos to you all!

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Raspberry Kush x C99...any day now
> View attachment 3937059


greencropper, that looks mighty fine my friend, such lovely colourful flowers!

Peace
BM


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> greencropper, that looks mighty fine my friend, such lovely colourful flowers!
> 
> Peace
> BM


thanks man...she is not lacking in any qualities i can find, a nice allrounder, with gratitude to the people who originally put the time & effort into breeding those 2 strains for this pollen chuck


----------



## cindysid (May 6, 2017)

I want to hit the C99 with the Honeybee! I have one just about ready.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2017)

@genuity , did you run your afgooy x yoga flame ?
I just realized I never ran them. 
thoughts on em' ?


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> @genuity , did you run your afgooy x yoga flame ?
> I just realized I never ran them.
> thoughts on em' ?


I have not...

I put that chuck on the back burner, after I lost trust in the place I got the afgooy seeds.

Although the "afgooy" plants did turn out ok..had some fruity smells..good high.
The yoga flame,I think was very large plants,lots of tall/lanky growth..

That is one chuck I'm not sure about..

Same for sssdh x (plat.bubba x jo) super crazy cross..I think I'm going to run some small plants of them.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> I have not...
> 
> I put that chuck on the back burner, after I lost trust in the place I got the afgooy seeds.
> 
> ...


Tnx, I'll put a few to soak for shits & giggles then...........


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2017)

We are expecting rain this weekend so I took a few early samples. The Mystery Peach #2 is also getting attacked by caterpillars.

Mystery Peach - Super fruity and super sticky






Proto #2 - Cherry Herb



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cindysid (May 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> We are expecting rain this weekend so I took a few early samples. The Mystery Peach #2 is also getting attacked by caterpillars.
> 
> Mystery Peach - Super fruity and super sticky
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2017)

> Looks yummy, especially the Peach! I love the fruity stuff!


So do the caterpillars!


----------



## cindysid (May 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> So do the caterpillars!


You're so right! My fruity strains are always the ones to show the bugs first. Just had a thrip issue on my C99. 29 other plants in the room and the only damage was on my over ripe pineapple pheno.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2017)

Trying to get away from all the cookies....it's fire,it's just flooded right now.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2017)

Nice bird seed!


----------



## cindysid (May 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> Trying to get away from all the cookies....it's fire,it's just flooded right now.
> View attachment 3937538


I haven't had the chance to try any cookies yet...just got some nice clones of GSC, Sherbet, and Sunset though, so won't be long now...well a few months!


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I haven't had the chance to try any cookies yet...just got some nice clones of GSC, Sherbet, and Sunset though, so won't be long now...well a few months!


Haha no clones but got 2 bx's going. An OGKB cross was my 1st so I'm ready to compare. The one I've smoke is more sativa not much body high but relaxing & potent! I want a cookie with a lil more indica to it then cross them to my OGKB x SSH male. I think I may hit the cookie tent with a late flower pollination so I can smoke & have seeds. 

One of my chucks started growing in one of my mother plant pots so i transplanted it into its own cup. Pretty sure it's OGKB/SSH X Double Jamaican b/c I dried the buds above those plants lol! It's looking pretty good so we"ll see how it turns out defiantly culling if male.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2017)

Stem rub the male first to make sure it isn't a special smelling male you want to keep.


----------



## higher self (May 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Stem rub the male first to make sure it isn't a special smelling male you want to keep.


Nothing so far but the parents were kinda sweet & subtle in the smell departments. I changed my mind about growing out the chucks from that male. So I am looking for a that special smelling male from my Zamaldelica's going. Not many have it so far, I may start my Zam mango pheno/Durban Punch (ZDP) chucks again to find that mango male & maybe BX the Zamaldelica's because I dont want to order overseas for more seeds haha!!

I do have the ZDP going now just a few days in the flower box. It was the only female I got while the male's were like the mom the female take's after the Durban Punch's genetics specifically the Ciskei. Like a few other African strain's ive grown it's got this woody/earthy/leather smell to it with a hit of the mango. I've seen the buds & smelled the terps a but as I've pulled her out of flower for a reveg once. It's defiantly a frosty plant as the mother was a sticky one. Stay tuned for snaps of my chucks finally!


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nothing so far but the parents were kinda sweet & subtle in the smell departments. I changed my mind about growing out the chucks from that male. So I am looking for a that special smelling male from my Zamaldelica's going. Not many have it so far, I may start my Zam mango pheno/Durban Punch (ZDP) chucks again to find that mango male & maybe BX the Zamaldelica's because I dont want to order overseas for more seeds haha!!
> 
> I do have the ZDP going now just a few days in the flower box. It was the only female I got while the male's were like the mom the female take's after the Durban Punch's genetics specifically the Ciskei. Like a few other African strain's ive grown it's got this woody/earthy/leather smell to it with a hit of the mango. I've seen the buds & smelled the terps a but as I've pulled her out of flower for a reveg once. It's defiantly a frosty plant as the mother was a sticky one. Stay tuned for snaps of my chucks finally!


Zamal is a very strong sativa and they did a good breeding on it because it a 18 weeks flo, there many pheno that are totally overlooked from breeder, some pheno like "menthe poivré" , "la kalité", etc have disctint smell and high , totally different taste from what people smoke habitually


----------



## higher self (May 9, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Zamal is a very strong sativa and they did a good breeding on it because it a 18 weeks flo, there many pheno that are totally overlooked from breeder, some pheno like "menthe poivré" , "la kalité", etc have disctint smell and high , totally different taste from what people smoke habitually


I'm debating whether to pick up those beans French Touch offers but I have another pack of Zamaldelica to go through. I just didn't like the schwag Malawi pheno I came across. I've even grown golden tiger & didn't like it but the Zama/Thai pheno's are amazing


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'm debating whether to pick up those beans French Touch offers but I have another pack of Zamaldelica to go through. I just didn't like the schwag Malawi pheno I came across. I've even grown golden tiger & didn't like it but the Zama/Thai pheno's are amazing


They are legit , my friend breed the irie , they have breeder botantik also in their team and this guy got a zamal and african landrace cross coming next year


----------



## indican3 (May 10, 2017)

Purebred Lion - Pure Kush by Greenhouse Seed Co. x Lions Milk (Appalachai x Pure Kush Suge Cut) by Bodhi
Week 8, Day 3 of flower.


----------



## greg nr (May 10, 2017)

Luxury Bird Seed! I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2017)

Most real sativas will smell and taste like something you have never had before. The high should be 30 minutes of mind wrenching paranoia followed by 3-4 hours of getting-shit-done Nirvana. Just make sure you have a list of what you want to do before you get medicated. The impulse to follow tangents is extreme.


You need to let Malawi finish all of the way:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Most real sativas will smell and taste like something you have never had before. The high should be 30 minutes of mind wrenching paranoia followed by 3-4 hours of getting-shit-done Nirvana. Just make sure you have a list of what you want to do before you get medicated. The impulse to follow tangents is extreme.
> 
> 
> You need to let Malawi finish all of the way:
> ...


photography by Mohican


----------



## Father Ramirez (May 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Most real sativas will smell and taste like something you have never had before. The high should be 30 minutes of mind wrenching paranoia followed by 3-4 hours of getting-shit-done Nirvana. Just make sure you have a list of what you want to do before you get medicated. The impulse to follow tangents is extreme.


Well said, Mohican. Your plant is spectacular!
Eyebrows always go up when I explain how a sativa flowered for almost ten months, lived a year total.
I guess I'm so used to it after decades, I no longer suffer the paranoia, but I sure felt it at seventeen!


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 13, 2017)

JH x Burmese chopped last night...about 7 1/2 weeks.

Peace
BM


----------



## cindysid (May 13, 2017)

BudMan'10 said:


> JH x Burmese chopped last night...about 7 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Peace
> BM


I'm just starting the Burmese. Nice to see these. I hope mine are nearly as nice. Have you grown the straight Burmese?


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 13, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm just starting the Burmese. Nice to see these. I hope mine are nearly as nice. Have you grown the straight Burmese?


Hey cindysid, thanks!...Yes, I've grown it 'several' times over the past 15 years...winner in every sense of the word! If I could grow 'only' Burmese for the rest of my life I'd be a a very happy camper!

Peace
BM


----------



## BudMan'10 (May 13, 2017)

Here's a few dry shots of 'straight' Burmese...

Peace
BM


----------



## cindysid (May 13, 2017)

Very nice! I will be putting the first one into flower in a couple of weeks! I hope I can match your results.


----------



## cindysid (May 14, 2017)

Gotta show off one of my Honeybees at day 40!


----------



## cindysid (May 14, 2017)

The buds are already getting big and VERY dense! Smells wonderful too! @genuity or @BobBitchen...how long should I run them?


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2017)

cindysid said:


> The buds are already getting big and VERY dense! Smells wonderful too! @genuity or @BobBitchen...how long should I run them?


The ones I ran,into try to go 9-10 weeks..but most get chopped at day 60+


----------



## cindysid (May 14, 2017)

I'm excited to think what they will look like in 3 weeks! I absolutely love them and will be running them for quite some time!


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2017)

Nice..

Bright moments full of honeybee..
 
This one has a grape cake batter kind of smell...mmmmm like a creamy grape (like jiffy blueberry muffin mix)..she is a frost boss.

This bright moments smells of flat grape pop,that was in the sun ...and is now all syrupy. 
 
This more of a oily skin, very sticky,tight to the vest trichs.


----------



## cindysid (May 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Bright moments full of honeybee..
> View attachment 3942542
> ...


Please feel free to share more bud porn. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## bmgnoot (May 15, 2017)

been real busy but dessert breath still killin it. She gets a lot chunkier under the 3000k cobs


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2017)

You Rockstar @bmgnoot ...she looks deliciosoo..looks like one of the ones I'm running now.


----------



## bmgnoot (May 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> You Rockstar @bmgnoot ...she looks deliciosoo..looks like one of the ones I'm running now.


thanks homey...smoked up a half zip of honeybee in the caribbean on vacation bout a couple weeks ago...was sublime  the locals had never seen anything like it.... next time im bringing a salad of "mixed greens" in my carry on...a rubber band on my wrist and some dry paper towels to wet in the bathroom. genstash will infiltrate the world! the extra busy-ness before and after vacation kind of due to getting engaged while away!!... now have a fucking destination wedding to plan for and pay for family and friends to travel!! lol, FUCK!!! time for those impulse seed buys of the past year to go up for instagramclearance probably  .... or just grow more reefer


----------



## cindysid (May 16, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> thanks homey...smoked up a half zip of honeybee in the caribbean on vacation bout a couple weeks ago...was sublime  the locals had never seen anything like it.... next time im bringing a salad of "mixed greens" in my carry on...a rubber band on my wrist and some dry paper towels to wet in the bathroom. genstash will infiltrate the world! the extra busy-ness before and after vacation kind of due to getting engaged while away!!... now have a fucking destination wedding to plan for and pay for family and friends to travel!! lol, FUCK!!! time for those impulse seed buys of the past year to go up for instagramclearance probably  .... or just grow more reefer


Congratulations on your engagement. Infiltrating the world with Genstash seems like a great idea to me!


----------



## madininagyal (May 16, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> thanks homey...smoked up a half zip of honeybee in the caribbean on vacation bout a couple weeks ago...was sublime  the locals had never seen anything like it.... next time im bringing a salad of "mixed greens" in my carry on...a rubber band on my wrist and some dry paper towels to wet in the bathroom. genstash will infiltrate the world! the extra busy-ness before and after vacation kind of due to getting engaged while away!!... now have a fucking destination wedding to plan for and pay for family and friends to travel!! lol, FUCK!!! time for those impulse seed buys of the past year to go up for instagramclearance probably  .... or just grow more reefer


There already have fireballs in my country, ive send a pack to my friend, he is stunned by their huge smell ,he can't wait to put them outside for flowering


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2017)

Getting close


----------



## Vato_504 (May 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Getting closeView attachment 3944990


Babies playing peekaboo


----------



## GroErr (May 19, 2017)

Been trying to get some F2's with this F1 fem and it wouldn't take. Normally 3-4 hours before spraying it and putting it back into the room works but after 2 tries with as known viable male it didn't take. So I pollinated it and let it sit overnight, that worked.

Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin) F1 keeper with a few F2 seeds peeking out 

 

Cheers


----------



## cindysid (May 19, 2017)

Here's another of the Honeybee sisters at day 45. Starting to show some color. I love this strain! Can't wait to taste her!


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2017)

Looking good @cindysid I really like how the pistils contrast with the calyx colors, very nice!

some side projects

chemdog d(variegated) x c99 (the chunker pheno)
 



male used on the latest bean run from Magus Double Dutch (held these for ten years)
Mosca won the IC cup with these
I used a male from this pack and made F2s and a shit ton of hybrids  

((ecsd [rezdog] x c99) x double dutch [magus])


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2017)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Bright moments full of honeybee..
> View attachment 3942542
> ...


Nice work Gen, looking very frosty indeed!! 



bmgnoot said:


> been real busy but dessert breath still killin it. She gets a lot chunkier under the 3000k cobsView attachment 3942805 View attachment 3942806 View attachment 3942807 View attachment 3942808


Wow man, that looks amazing!


----------



## cindysid (May 19, 2017)

I used to run the Mosca C99, but lost her. I have a cross from her and Blue Dream going. Hoping for something nice. Will put her into flower next week.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I used to run the Mosca C99, but lost her. I have a cross from her and Blue Dream going. Hoping for something nice. Will put her into flower next week.


I'm running his crinkle legend S1 now, will hit the keeper with the chem d x c99 male


----------



## cindysid (May 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm running his crinkle legend S1 now, will hit the keeper with the chem d x c99 male


What breeder is crinkle legend? I haven't heard of it, but sounds nice!


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> What breeder is crinkle legend? I haven't heard of it, but sounds nice!


Legend OG clone only, Mosca femm'd it and just released S1 and some crosses


----------



## Mr.Head (May 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Legend OG clone only, Mosca femm'd it and just released S1 and some crosses


Where?

Edit: found em. damn that's tempting


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2017)

Good job @cindysid ..honeybee looKS tasty


----------



## sandhill larry (May 20, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's another of the Honeybee sisters at day 45. Starting to show some color. I love this strain! Can't wait to taste her!
> 
> View attachment 3945427


Looking good. And you didn't even have to check for ticks after going to tend her. {there may be something to this inside growing after all}


----------



## higher self (May 22, 2017)

Single OGKB/SSH x Double Jam ended up being female. It has the stem structure of the father but the leaves of the OGKB/SSH. This structure is better as the mom gets a little leggy. It's in 12/12 now no clones, I'll reveg if it looks good.

My male OGKB/SSH rooted  looks & smells just like the female plant so I'm most defiantly going to hit the cookie tent to the following plants:

OGKB x SSH F2's
OGKB/SSH x Double Jam
Forum Cut Bx ( 4 mother's)
Gelato #33 Bx (3 mother's)
Triangle Kush Cookie
Chem D x Mendo Purps
Insane Seed Posse Chem 91

Haha it feels good to be hype for your own seed drops certainly a lot easier on my pockets!!


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2017)

Cleaning this one up...
Fun times ahead..


----------



## v.s one (May 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Cleaning this one up...View attachment 3948561
> Fun times ahead..
> View attachment 3948562


That's one refreshing plate of food right there. Just missing the rice.


----------



## cindysid (May 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Cleaning this one up...View attachment 3948561
> Fun times ahead..
> View attachment 3948562


I think I can smell it from here!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Cleaning this one up...View attachment 3948561
> Fun times ahead..
> View attachment 3948562


Tasty plate there bro, sounds like a killer cross


----------



## higher self (May 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> Single OGKB/SSH x Double Jam ended up being female. It has the stem structure of the father but the leaves of the OGKB/SSH. This structure is better as the mom gets a little leggy. It's in 12/12 now no clones, I'll reveg if it looks good.
> 
> My male OGKB/SSH rooted  looks & smells just like the female plant so I'm most defiantly going to hit the cookie tent to the following plants:
> 
> ...


Check out the parents & offspring. Looks like papa imo but smelling like the mom now, haha think I may take a clone why not. 


OGKB x SSH mom (left) & Double Jam Male, haha need to transplant his ass. 

 

Offspring I'm naming Maroon Breath

 
 

OGKB x SSH male looking real sativa dom for a cookie strain. He's up next!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2017)

So I want to send some seeds out in the next month or so, I'd like some shipping tips. 

PM me if you've sent stuff and have a good success rate.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2017)

Thanks for the tips yall. Appreciate it.


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> Cleaning this one up...View attachment 3948561
> Fun times ahead..
> View attachment 3948562


Beautifully done! Hey is there a quick way to clean without damaging the seeds?


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Beautifully done! Hey is there a quick way to clean without damaging the seeds?


As long as you are not cutting the seeded nugs,,the seeds will be just fine..

Just bust them down like unseeded nugs.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (May 28, 2017)

Wow i just finished reading through all 153 pages of this thread, there are some beauties being grown by you all, im hoping to get a male from the seeda i just popped to cross with my fem cheese, i just pollenated a purple afghan x hindu autoflower with a lemon kush auto, just waiting on my photos to sex! 

Keep on chucking that pollen making those firw crosses guus


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> Wow i just finished reading through all 153 pages of this thread, there are some beauties being grown by you all, im hoping to get a male from the seeda i just popped to cross with my fem cheese, i just pollenated a purple afghan x hindu autoflower with a lemon kush auto, just waiting on my photos to sex!
> 
> Keep on chucking that pollen making those firw crosses guus


I've only gotten through the first 25 and completely captivated! This looks like fun. 
I'm going to leave my GP gear out of it for now, but mycotek's 413 might get mutted out later this year if I find a male, lots of stuff planned!


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

Question. Is it necessary to get permission to cross strains if your intent isn't commercial? 
I only ask because a lot of these "breeders" don't get along, lol. 
I might be reading to much into it!
In fact I'll cross what I want at the 100, 200, 300 bucks a pack, I think I've paid for that right.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Question. Is it necessary to get permission to cross strains if your intent isn't commercial?
> I only ask because a lot of these "breeders" don't get along, lol.
> I might be reading to much into it!
> In fact I'll cross what I want at the 100, 200, 300 bucks a pack, I think I've paid for that right.


If you paid for them,chuck what the hell you want...

If you are looking to sell them,then tags of the breeders work, is a good thing.

Asking for permission on gifted seeds is just the right thing to do..
But not all ways necessary.


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> If you paid for them,chuck what the hell you want...
> 
> If you are looking to sell them,then tags of the breeders work, is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Awesome! your word works for me !
I have a Modest small collection to work from but more coming, lots of fun here


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

I've been reading and honey bee has evolved well!


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I've been reading and honey bee has evolved well!


Yup...& now Honey stomper(bright moments X Honeybee f3)..hopefully produce that nosegasim smell of creamy white grape parfait..


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2017)




----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yup...& now Honey stomper(bright moments X Honeybee f3)..hopefully produce that nosegasim smell of creamy white grape parfait..


More work done on it, compared to most the industry crap. 
I'd pick up a pack just as quick as buying karma gear. 
Maybe I needs to dips into the Gp, TD, Karma, subcool, Elemental,gene pools after all. 

Junk yard Dawg started, Cave bear on the way!


----------



## madininagyal (May 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> If you paid for them,chuck what the hell you want...
> 
> If you are looking to sell them,then tags of the breeders work, is a good thing.
> 
> ...


The only reason i would ask for permission would be for gifted seed , if i paid , i don't really care except saying where it come from but thats all


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Any of you fellas ever grew out Mexican brick weed seeds? The lime green weed.


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

Grew em up north guerrilla style, short season, tough plants, no diseases even in wet weather, medium yield, had a black pepper and toasted oak smell, made ya Cough like crazy but that was from drying curing in paper grocery bags. Males were obvious and easy to single out


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

I crossed those to ak47 in 2000 can't get any to pop


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Man I have about 3k or more of them. Wanna find something to breed with. Most of that Mexican shit is heady and paranoia.


----------



## cindysid (May 28, 2017)

Here's one last shot of my beautiful Honeybee Day 54. She comes down in a few days. The smell is intoxicatingly grape.


----------



## torontoke (May 28, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's one last shot of my beautiful Honeybee Day 54. She come down in a few days. The smell is intoxicatingly grape. View attachment 3950664


Damn she looks tasty
I'm still bummed out that gen must have sent me one of the male'd packs lol


----------



## cindysid (May 28, 2017)

This is the most beautiful plant I've ever grown, and absolutely effortless...never had so much as a yellow leaf.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 28, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's one last shot of my beautiful Honeybee Day 54. She comes down in a few days. The smell is intoxicatingly grape. View attachment 3950664


Looks killer-nice work


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's one last shot of my beautiful Honeybee Day 54. She comes down in a few days. The smell is intoxicatingly grape. View attachment 3950664


Dammn...... Cindy...good job
did you clone ?


----------



## cindysid (May 28, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Dammn...... Cindy...good job
> did you clone ?


Of course i did! I plan on keeping this one going for a long time!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I have about 3k or more of them. Wanna find something to breed with. Most of that Mexican shit is heady and paranoia.


That would have been easy to find, back in the day. There was at least 3000 seeds per brick. 
I haven't even seen Mexican weed since about 94. The only imported weed around here in the last 20 years was from B.C. but it's all domestic now.

A good brother of mine when his crop ran out and wanting to keep his customers, would buy unbricked Mexican, by the Kilo in Yakima, for $800 and bring it over to Seattle and triple his money. It was good but not great but the forearm size colas were bag appeal enough for most.
I would love to mess around with some of them genes myself.


----------



## macsnax (May 28, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Here's one last shot of my beautiful Honeybee Day 54. She comes down in a few days. The smell is intoxicatingly grape. View attachment 3950664


I'm a sucker for the beautiful purple plants.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

So in seeing how karma & his team get down, I for sure am going to make F1's of my best males & females. 3.2% selection rate sheesh imagine trying to do that with these $100-200 packs of 10 seeds each  I'll defiantly have to bump it up to like 10% but I like his approach of preselecting before flowering. Just seems painful to do if from a pack I bought instead I using my own chucks.


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> View attachment 3951316
> 
> So in seeing how karma & his team get down, I for sure am going to make F1's of my best males & females. 3.2% selection rate sheesh imagine trying to do that with these $100-200 packs of 10 seeds each  I'll defiantly have to bump it up to like 10% but I like his approach of preselecting before flowering. Just seems painful to do if from a pack I bought instead I using my own chucks.


I take the f1s from the 10 seed packs and make f2s which opens up the genetic variables. plant as many f2s as I can. Then f3 the ones that pop up and look like the f1s. Might have to go through 100 f2 seeds 20 at a time till you find that beauty 
Might be wrong but I think it's doable


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I take the f1s from the 10 seed packs and make f2s which opens up the genetic variables. plant as many f2s as I can. Then f3 the ones that pop up and look like the f1s. Might have to go through 100 f2 seeds 20 at a time till you find that beauty
> Might be wrong but I think it's doable


That's the smart thing to do with these seed prices going up & how a lot of crosses are one & done's for these breeders. He'll make f2 so you can do an auction in 5 years and become a millionaire haha!!

It's defiantly doable if one is setup for it. I pretty much micro sized my whole grow style to make it happen. I think i'll look through F1 chucks first when I chose a mother out of these Zamaldelica's. I popped a whole pack 2 didn't germ & I ended up with 8 females  I had planed to keep a good male & cull the rest but I can't cull these females without flowering them out 1st. So whatever I keep is getting hit with the Double Jamaican male, those chucks (Zamaican?) is where I start my selection journey haha!!


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> That's the smart thing to do with these seed prices going up & how a lot of crosses are one & done's for these breeders. He'll make f2 so you can do an auction in 5 years and become a millionaire haha!!
> 
> It's defiantly doable if one is setup for it. I pretty much micro sized my whole grow style to make it happen. I think i'll look through F1 chucks first when I chose a mother out of these Zamaldelica's. I popped a whole pack 2 didn't germ & I ended up with 8 females  I had planed to keep a good male & cull the rest but I can't cull these females without flowering them out 1st. So whatever I keep is getting hit with the Double Jamaican male, those chucks (Zamaican?) is where I start my selection journey haha!!


I had my eye on Zamaldelica a while back,
I need to get some landrace goodness going too


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

You can get lucky and find him/her in the first 10 if the strain parents are worked lines I believe or Share a common ancestry like gorrilla glue and onycd.


----------



## higher self (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I had my eye on Zamaldelica a while back,
> I need to get some landrace goodness going too


I have grown 3 strains from Ace & this was my favorite. The carrot mango pheno is the one I'm after, it's not hard to find it but I need that one with the terps on OD.



morgwar said:


> You can get lucky and find him/her in the first 10 if the strain parents are worked lines I believe or Share a common ancestry like gorrilla glue and onycd.


I got lucky finding the Double Jamaican pheno's' I got so who know's my gardening luck has been pretty good lately haha. Be great to find a keeper out of those quickly then f2 & maybe cross to OG or Cookie see what flavors come out of that. But securing those F2's for seed stash is priority.

I do want to look through my Double Jamaican F2's I have two pheno's a tall cherry pheno & a super short indica kali mist smelling pheno. Reason why I wanted a mango carrot Zamaldelica male so I could hit those 2 pheno's. I'll eventually do that down the line.


----------



## morgwar (May 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> I have grown 3 strains from Ace & this was my favorite. The carrot mango pheno is the one I'm after, it's not hard to find it but I need one that one with the terps on OD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will have some kick ass flavor!


----------



## bmgnoot (May 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> You can get lucky and find him/her in the first 10 if the strain parents are worked lines I believe or Share a common ancestry like gorrilla glue and onycd.


i feel like i've been lucky several times in the first ten or however many and found the "mother pheno" or keeper or whatever you want to call it. definitely the full purple grape koolaid honeybee pheno and probably the dessert breath pheno i have...both genstash $$ . have a few plants of a feminized chuck of my honeybee 5 (green grape cream pheno) x hot cakes keeper from cannarado (sherbet x thinmint cookies) .. hoping its a sexy cross! going to flower in the next couple weeks


----------



## hyroot (May 30, 2017)

What up everyone. Miss me?

Here's some seeds I just harvested and was sorting. I'm calling alpine sap. Benevelonce x gorilla glue 4





Bermuda kush
Benevelonce x mendo breath f1





This is a blackberry cream cut gifted from greengenes seeded and pollinated by benevolence. I haven't harvested it yet not named the cross



I'm also running a pink male and later will be running Lebanese landrace male, blue power male, dark desire male, mint chocolate chip male. I spent the last few years pheno hunting these studs. Although I'm currently hunting a dark desire stud. I lost my kona sunset male.

I'm documenting everything on both my ig's hyrootpharms and foundationgenetics. I will be documenting the pheno hunt for f2 parents and other breeding projects on my youtube channel under hyroot Pharms too.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 30, 2017)

hyroot said:


> What up everyone. Miss me?
> 
> Here's some seeds I just harvested and was sorting. I'm calling alpine sap. Benevelonce x gorilla glue 4
> 
> ...


 Lookong great man! Good to see you still killing it on IG too


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2017)

Over here pretending they're pretty and shit














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 30, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Over here pretending they're pretty and shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Kmog, looking real pretty!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2017)

Grow out as many as you can:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 1, 2017)

welcome back hyroot, I was out for a while too some guy pissed me off in the organic sub section lol.

but I really missed the pollen chucking crew of RIU.

I just pollinated my Les Fleurs Bleues with a random male Thunk. Also pollinated my Memory Loss mom.
 
Memory Loss
 
Some old beans, the only one to germinate, today is day one of flower. She came up as a triple leaflet, it's (BlueSage X Dr.Grinspoon) X ? (likely selfed)
 
One of my nicest creation, I called her Les Fleurs Bleues (The Blue Flowers) smells like blueberry muffin out of the oven, tested at almost 14% CBD and almost 10% THC. I found her going through some beans from a old cross, (Senora Ampero X Pennywise) X Blue City Diesel .

 
Sample 3 is Les Fleurs Bleues Flowers, sample 1 is CBD Therapy flower Rosin, sample 2 bubble hash rosin with random trim.
 
Les Fleurs Bleues terpene profile.


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking good...

This is why I like that dad jo......

Mendobreath x Joseph

This is without jo.....
 mendobreath f3 M


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looking good...
> 
> This is why I like that dad jo......
> View attachment 3953557
> ...


that's a pretty big difference. Gorgeous colours.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 3, 2017)

Just started some home made crosses, White Fire OG x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) , Chernobyl x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) , and Long's Peak Blue[blueberry pheno] x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) i'll post picture when these plants get older, seeds are feminized.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 3, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Just started some home made crosses, White Fire OG x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) , Chernobyl x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) , and Long's Peak Blue[blueberry pheno] x (kosher kush x lemon skunk) i'll post picture when these plants get older, seeds are feminized.


STS, CS?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> STS, CS?


Rodelization methods were used


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BU46kczj99w/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Chernobyl x (kosher x lemon skunk)


----------



## higher self (Jun 4, 2017)

ZDP (Zamaldelica x Durban Punch(Dubran/Ciskei)) 

Would have culled this one long ago but it was the only female out of 5. The males were exactly like the mother, this one has a woody black licorice smell to it just like the Ciskei (see below) I have going now. Couldn't get a clone so this is it. 

   

Maroon Breath & her auntie Double Jam #3 short pheno. The DJam male grows just like the #3 has the same scent on stem rubs as well. 

  

Ciskei (right) about 33 days had to pinch her down a lil bit haha! Got a lot of Ciskei x DJam seeds to go through. She smells like ripe fruits & creamy black licorice, last pheno I had in same pack was just ripe fruits like Punta Rojo. I preferred the latter but im hanging on to this pheno. 

World of Seeds (left) Kilamanjaro & Sin Forum BX in the back getting ready to stack! Going to do a late pollination with Morning Breath male think i'll hit a few branches rather than open pollination.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> ZDP (Zamaldelica x Durban Punch(Dubran/Ciskei))
> 
> Would have culled this one long ago but it was the only female out of 5. The males were exactly like the mother, this one has a woody black licorice smell to it just like the Ciskei (see below) I have going now. Couldn't get a clone so this is it.
> 
> ...


You gonna reveg it after harvest?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2017)

Proto #2 [(Ace Purple Haze x Jillanje IBL) x Maui Wowie]



Blula 3 (Rebar x Maui Wowie):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> You gonna reveg it after harvest?


Probably not unless it's outshines the Ciskei. Got about 20 or so seeds of ZDP that I may revisit or use it to bx the Zamaldelica. Got a few other chucks I made with Durban Punch male, I'll pop before coming back to the ZDP. 

I believe I have found a new Zamaldelica mother but I have to flower her out 1st. Wanted to do a seed run but I think it would be best for me to hold off a round. Lot of plants need to go & I need to be stricter in my selections.


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2017)

I been a shit grower the past yr,and started to blame everything....except myself.

Cherrypie breath/ prom Queen's Cherry is just fine..


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2017)

This is one of GGG high school sweetheart 
 
The CPB/PQC is her kissing cousin....


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2017)

This is one of @dbkick creations


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 6, 2017)

^ very nice @genuity


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 7, 2017)

Yoga Flame and Honeybee o'clock around here. 4 will be kept starting double that. i'm quite behind now and these will need at least 4 weeks to fill my screen.

I'll be sexing these before they go in the scrog cab. That was kinda a mistake, both my current plants are males. I started 6 seeds mid April all were males, 2 seeds each of different strains. Talk about bad luck. These last two looked female in veg. the Preflowers were real close to the node with no visible stalk and in flower they are just starting to explode with balls.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 11, 2017)

I've always had a spot in my garden for AK47 and though they're totaly different copper chem reminds me of one I grew out years ago. 
Popping serious ak47 in the rapid rooters TODAY. Ive got a kick ass copper male and female vegging now.
Copper chem from the website:
"Type: Hybrid
Flowering: 70 - 77 Days
Height: Medium - Tall
Area: Indoor & Outdoor

Genetics: Chem 4 x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2)
A must have for breeders looking for a strong Chem line. A must have for Chemdog fans looking to grow Chem from seed."

AK-47
Awards: 25 awards
Type: F1-hybrid, mostly Sativa (effect is a combination of Sativa and Indica)
Recommended veg. time seedlings: 
4 - 5 weeks
Indoor flowering time: 
53 - 63 days
Indoor yield: 
350 - 500 gr/m2


----------



## morgwar (Jun 11, 2017)

Time to play copper dad clones to the rear


----------



## morgwar (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll be back crossing to ak or tut I just want coppers stank added


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 13, 2017)

Girl Scout Cookies Forum Bagseed x SinMint Cookies F2





(Amnesia Haze x SinMint Cookies) x (Agent Orange x Golden Tiger bx2)


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jun 13, 2017)

Purple Maroc x Purple Dream





Tahoe Cure 32% cut pollinated with SinMint Cookies F2


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 14, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> welcome back hyroot, I was out for a while too some guy pissed me off in the organic sub section lol.
> 
> but I really missed the pollen chucking crew of RIU.
> 
> ...


C'est intéressant  i feel like those would be good medecine for my brother in law, the thc/cbd ratio is very interesting


----------



## morgwar (Jun 14, 2017)

Off topic but another part of my bear strain puzzle arrived 
I just need abusive og or a cross


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 15, 2017)

@genuity have you been deleting my post to @Blazin Purps

And I'm not angry or nothing about it, just curious coz I'm like didn't I already write that ........ making me think am I losing it LOL..........


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2017)

Bean Busy said:


> @genuity have you been deleting my post to @Blazin Purps
> 
> And I'm not angry or nothing about it, just curious coz I'm like didn't I already write that ........ making me think am I losing it LOL..........


It's not allowed, keep it to pm....you are not losing it


----------



## torontoke (Jun 16, 2017)

Roadkill unicorn balls 
Open pollination attempt one


----------



## Mohican (Jun 16, 2017)

Love your avitar! I am saving up to convert my 78 Cabrio to electric.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Love your avitar! I am saving up to convert my 78 Cabrio to electric.


Thanks mo
Should be a fun worthwhile project.
The tech has come a long way.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 18, 2017)

Blazin Purps said:


> Girl Scout Cookies Forum Bagseed x SinMint Cookies F2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Blazin Purps check ya pm's


----------



## GroErr (Jun 18, 2017)

Some recent pulls from the chucking side of the garden.

Skunk #1 male, best pheno from 7 regs that made it through initial culls. This was just before harvest, thumbnail is how he went in (on the left), flowered in a 2 gal fabric pot, 23 days to finish, tent is 2x2x4'.

 
 
 

This was a fun poly chuck. Had the pollen out from a very nice Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream male I had nicknamed Waldo because he stood out from about 25 seedlings I initially had going. I hit a couple of buds on my keeper female Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) for some of these Waldo's Harley beans 

 

Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2017)

MDL#1 Reveg X Maui Wowie seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2017)

We're not all able to pull bags full like @Mohican 

still a nice pile of Magus' Double Dutch F2


----------



## hyroot (Jun 20, 2017)

Bermuda kush, alpine sap, crémeberry
100% germ rate.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2017)

hyroot!


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2017)

Dessert breath-set #2
 
Major League cookies'n cream/high school sweetheart mixture of terps..she is not going anywhere soon..


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 26, 2017)

thats what i like to see..the dessert breath is a killer cross


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 6, 2017)

Couple random chucks. 

_*Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies* (with and without flash)_
  


_*Gorilla Glue #4 x Dog Trap* (with and without flash)_


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple random chucks.
> 
> _*Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies* (with and without flash)_
> View attachment 3973256 View attachment 3973255
> ...


You've sure got a gift in the form of matching strains to get fire, holy shit!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 6, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple random chucks.
> 
> _*Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies* (with and without flash)_
> View attachment 3973256 View attachment 3973255
> ...


Damn dude! You get those insane lemon terps on your pheno of the meringue? The lemon meringue I've tried was pure lemon cream bliss. Unbelievable terps.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 6, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Couple random chucks.
> 
> _*Lemon Meringue x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies* (with and without flash)_
> View attachment 3973256 View attachment 3973255
> ...


Killed it bro!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2017)

.....mmmm


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Damn dude! You get those insane lemon terps on your pheno of the meringue? The lemon meringue I've tried was pure lemon cream bliss. Unbelievable terps.


Yep. Had a couple phenos of the Lemon Meringue, amazing smell, both straight lemon candy. Transferred over perfectly in this cross.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 6, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Yep. Had a couple phenos of the Lemon Meringue, amazing smell, both straight lemon candy. Transferred over perfectly in this cross.


Yeah the potency was decent but them terpenes make her a quality breeding candidate. One of the few fruity named strains that live up to its name and then some.. Wonder if you BX'd it back to the meringue if the lemon would get even more pronounced.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jul 6, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Yeah the potency was decent but them terpenes make her a quality breeding candidate. One of the few fruity named strains that live up to its name and then some.. Wonder if you BX'd it back to the meringue if the lemon would get even more pronounced.


Possibly, with a good lemony male, I don't have the mom still unfortunately. This one smells almost dead on to the mom though, just with more potency and added density. I'll be popping more of these ladies for sure.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 6, 2017)

Day 18 Bermuda kush , alpine sap, crémeberry. They will be going into the 4x4 tent in about 7-10 days and be transplanted into sips. I tossed 2 of the crémeberry. They just weren't growing.


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2017)

About to run some of these honey stomper 
 
Got to make sure they are good to go.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2017)

Blula 3 after getting moved to the garden:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2017)

This the only keeper I have ever found....2 1/2 yrs ago on mother's day, so far...3 blooms


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> This the only keeper I have ever found....2 1/2 yrs ago on mother's day, so far...3 blooms
> View attachment 3975803
> View attachment 3975804


I have nearly 300 orchids growing on trees in my yard..otherwise known as "the jungle".


----------



## torontoke (Jul 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> About to run some of these honey stomper
> View attachment 3975795
> Got to make sure they are good to go.


What's the name scribbled across the top of the bag gen?
Bright?

Hope u put a vial of the male seeds aside for me


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2017)

torontoke said:


> What's the name scribbled across the top of the bag gen?
> Bright?
> 
> Hope u put a vial of the male seeds aside for me


Only the best hand picked males for you...lol

Bright moments(Grapestomper X Grapestomper og) 
*X*
Honeybee f3 (elegy for jojo x plushberry) 

Elegy for jojo (purple kush x gsog) 

PlushBerry (black cherry soda x space queen)


----------



## cindysid (Jul 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Only the best hand picked males for you...lol
> 
> Bright moments(Grapestomper X Grapestomper og)
> *X*
> ...


That sounds so yummy! Another winner I'm sure


----------



## Moe Flo (Jul 11, 2017)

Warda reek'n OG x ECSD a flopping at day 56. This one smells of old clothes and rotten fruit.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 12, 2017)

Just fuckin around with hopefully a happy accident, I just put her in the flower room by the wall to see what happened . This here's Honey Cakes. The honeybee5 I been running x Hot cakes.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2017)

Beep'beep.....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 12, 2017)

Ugh this thread makes me want to buy a 3x3 chucking tent (loveshack) so badly.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ugh this thread makes me want to buy a 3x3 chucking tent (loveshack) so badly.


Do it........ you will not regret it.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok question folks.
I popped a few roadkill unicorn f2 seeds picked the best female and best male.
Left the male in my flower cabinet and open pollinated my entire crop.
The rku female has the nicest smell and I'd love to try to make more of her.
The seed she is full of are now considered an f1 of an f2 ibl?
If I found the same pheno in the progeny and I hit it with dad pollen it should still up the chance of getting more of my chosen pheno?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2017)

The last sentence is the most correct.

North Garden - Protos and Blula:




Mystery Pipes:




Mystery Peach:








Mystery Container (smells like Plushberry):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Ok question folks.
> I popped a few roadkill unicorn f2 seeds picked the best female and best male.
> Left the male in my flower cabinet and open pollinated my entire crop.
> The rku female has the nicest smell and I'd love to try to make more of her.
> ...


The F2 x F2=F3 if they were from the same source/cross
If you take one of those F3's and hit it back to the F2 father that's a back cross. not sure if there's a clear definition of when it becomes an IBL
I find the back crossed seeds are pretty consistent expressions but not necessarily a representation of the mother. Anyone else seeing this in back crosses?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 13, 2017)

GroErr said:


> The F2 x F2=F3 if they were from the same source/cross
> If you take one of those F3's and hit it back to the F2 father that's a back cross. not sure if there's a clear definition of when it becomes an IBL
> I find the back crossed seeds are pretty consistent expressions but not necessarily a representation of the mother. Anyone else seeing this in back crosses?


It was f2 x f2
So those f3 should have a 25% chance of mom leaner 25% dad leaner and 50% grandparents?
Trying to lock in on this pheno for less randomness.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ugh this thread makes me want to buy a 3x3 chucking tent (loveshack) so badly.


Gorilla makes a mini that's about a 1' x 1' with a 20" ceiling (with the extension piece)
It's a novelty tent and the intent was a demo I believe, but the thing is 100% kicking ass as a mini breeding tent. I use 3 of them for small side projects.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> It was f2 x f2
> So those f3 should have a 25% chance of mom leaner 25% dad leaner and 50% grandparents?
> Trying to lock in on this pheno for less randomness.


I believe that's the theory, of course sometimes theory means sh-t  That's part of the fun imo, you never know when you'll hit that special pheno. But it's like the lottery, if you don't play, you can't win


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ugh this thread makes me want to buy a 3x3 chucking tent (loveshack) so badly.


Bro do it! You got enough fire in your collection I'm sure to make some nice chucks.


CannaBruh said:


> Gorilla makes a mini that's about a 1' x 1' with a 20" ceiling (with the extension piece)
> It's a novelty tent and the intent was a demo I believe, but the thing is 100% kicking ass as a mini breeding tent. I use 3 of them for small side projects.


Probably way over priced for that lil ass tent. Get a cheap 2x4 & turn it on its side now you have a 4 x 2.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 14, 2017)

This is the Honeybee5 growing outside for the first time. Just planted a clone , the saddest one I had actually, outside in our garden row. First year garden too and she's had nothing but water. I'm kind of surprised she's doing this well. I'm either going to have to build a fence or dig her up and transplant to an inside pot

And definitely add a breeding tent...most of these seed companies are glorified chuckers and we all can make $200 packs ourselves. (i mean after youve invested in at least a couple solid genetics) That's what I've learned the past year growing $100-250 packs compared to $25-50-free dollar packs...it's all the same... everyone's mixing the same elite cuts it's no secret anymore. Almost half of my keepers are from gen stash and I know I'd have more going if I badgered him for gear but I don't like to  excited to run a new strain for him


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 14, 2017)

Yup most are glorified chuckers once they get a solid male. They just chuck on cuts and release fat batches. It's all in the marketing. I definitely have been guilty of buying packs due to their sweet graphics and packaging lol.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 14, 2017)

dont get me wrong i do still like supporting these guys putting elite genetics to seed form, some of the price points are a bit crazy though considering the amount of seeds you can produce with pretty much solo cup plants


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3978023 View attachment 3978022 View attachment 3978021 This is the Honeybee5 growing outside for the first time. Just planted a clone , the saddest one I had actually, outside in our garden row. First year garden too and she's had nothing but water. I'm kind of surprised she's doing this well. I'm either going to have to build a fence or dig her up and transplant to an inside pot
> 
> And definitely add a breeding tent...most of these seed companies are glorified chuckers and we all can make $200 packs ourselves. (i mean after youve invested in at least a couple solid genetics) That's what I've learned the past year growing $100-250 packs compared to $25-50-free dollar packs...it's all the same... everyone's mixing the same elite cuts it's no secret anymore. Almost half of my keepers are from gen stash and I know I'd have more going if I badgered him for gear but I don't like to  excited to run a new strain for him


That looks exactly like my outdoor honeybee f3 plant... to a Tupperware.
 
Thanks for that pic..

And yes,that's why I chuck , cause it's all the same damn thing.... just way cheaper. 

At one time I was bidding on packs of seeds.. 400+$$
Buying every pack that came out...staying up to the wee hours of the night..just to grab a pack.

-20k & a tackle box full of seeds... shame on me.

Chuck Norris on chucks...have a chucking good time


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 14, 2017)

As I get older and closer to retirement, I always have my mind on SS. Yes, I mean Seed Security. Chuck you very much.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2017)

All I need is a male and my chucking will kick off. Have a keeper Grand Lemon Reserve, Koffee Face, Motorbreath, Triangle Mints, Sour Dubb, Chocolate Trip, and Watermelon Zkittles. Plus I have 3 female White Cherry Truffle and one Rainbow Flame. So first first male I find will hit all these fine women..


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 14, 2017)

did the same thing over last year..bought way too many seeds. i did have a bunch of packs i wanted to work with, hated to auction em off but my pup comes way before any seed value. lucky i have a homey like gen to keep my selection fresh

have a vial of bigworms prime glue x dessert breath... prob do a gang of em with the next drop of seed coming up.. bringing a bunch of shit downstate to the lab in a couple weeks to have tested.


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yup most are glorified chuckers once they get a solid male.


Which is why I want to make my own male & not just use someone else's F1. These guys are running out of clone only' to hit lol the canna community is gonna have to start popping their seeds in the stash.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 14, 2017)

have an amazing sin mint cookies male im hitting my elites with..as well as F2's


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> All I need is a male and my chucking will kick off. Have a keeper Grand Lemon Reserve, Koffee Face, Motorbreath, Triangle Mints, Sour Dubb, Chocolate Trip, and Watermelon Zkittles. Plus I have 3 female White Cherry Truffle and one Rainbow Flame. So first first male I find will hit all these fine women..


Do that...

But also make f2s,from that same seed pack,the male came from...then find a male from that f2 set,and hit it to the keepers you find out of the f1s you pop...

Pure fire.


----------



## bellas6 (Jul 14, 2017)

I am interested in any pics anyone may have of the Swamp Wreck/Honey Bee or any crosses you may have done. I bought a ten pack from Doc on auction. Have them in veg. 7 out of ten have made it so far. Am inclined to chuck the two best.Thanks


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2017)

bellas6 said:


> I am interested in any pics anyone may have of the Swamp Wreck/Honey Bee or any crosses you may have done. I bought a ten pack from Doc on auction. Have them in veg. 7 out of ten have made it so far. Am inclined to chuck the two best.Thanks


It's pics of honeybee on the first page...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2017)

a couple of Honeybee's


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3978023 View attachment 3978022 View attachment 3978021 This is the Honeybee5 growing outside for the first time. Just planted a clone , the saddest one I had actually, outside in our garden row. First year garden too and she's had nothing but water. I'm kind of surprised she's doing this well. I'm either going to have to build a fence or dig her up and transplant to an inside pot
> 
> And definitely add a breeding tent...most of these seed companies are glorified chuckers and we all can make $200 packs ourselves. (i mean after youve invested in at least a couple solid genetics) That's what I've learned the past year growing $100-250 packs compared to $25-50-free dollar packs...it's all the same... everyone's mixing the same elite cuts it's no secret anymore. Almost half of my keepers are from gen stash and I know I'd have more going if I badgered him for gear but I don't like to  excited to run a new strain for him


I know what you mean...hehe...it's hard to let him be once you've grown some of his gear! @genuity


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> a couple of Honeybee's
> View attachment 3978167 View attachment 3978168


I've kept all three of my Honeybee mothers. One was deep purple velvet, one lavender, and one green. All are great smoke, but the #1, purple pheno is my favorite. Grape soda smell. The lavender is more like berry incense, and the green is just hashy. I'm growing them for the second round right now. It will be interesting to see how my results compare with last time. Beautiful sturdy plants!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2017)

Honeybee cross
Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Honeybee "Meltdown"


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2017)

another meltdown


----------



## cindysid (Jul 15, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> another meltdown
> View attachment 3978428 View attachment 3978429


Beautiful, and best of all, looks like an easy trim! Have you sampled any yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 15, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Beautiful, and best of all, looks like an easy trim! Have you sampled any yet?


I've only finished 1 so far, taste of pepper & sweet gas. I have a few more coming down any day now, with more behind. None cloned though.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm about to pop all of them meltdowns....damn
& the last of my honeybee f3..

You guys & gals rock...


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2017)

Did I post the Phylos DNA database link here yet?

http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Did I post the Phylos DNA database link here yet?
> 
> http://galaxy.phylosbioscience.com/?source=website


That is something.....wow


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2017)

I know right! I got lost in that thing for hours. I wish it was cheaper to submit a sample. It was amazing to see how everything OG comes from Master Kush. I was also surprised to see where Maui Wowie was located. I would love to get my seeds and pollen tested.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 17, 2017)

what is the lineage of honeybee?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 17, 2017)

cheeseofchud said:


> what is the lineage of honeybee?


I believe its: plushberry x ( purple kush x grapestommper og )


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 17, 2017)

Just popped 3 of my last 5 double purple doja f3
Hoping for a male and female.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I know right! I got lost in that thing for hours. I wish it was cheaper to submit a sample. It was amazing to see how everything OG comes from Master Kush. I was also surprised to see where Maui Wowie was located. I would love to get my seeds and pollen tested.


True,it's actually some good information...I was very surprised.


----------



## farmerzooticals (Jul 17, 2017)

Selected a male from a recent pack of NorStar's Inca Gold pack 10/100, plan on hitting some girls with that pollen for sure, and will be working these into the future to stabilize and strengthen them.

Ancient Orange - (Agent Orange x Inca Gold)
Unnamed - (Dairyqueen x Inca Gold)

Inca Gold has that spicy funk from NorStar's Chelumbian with a bit or Tangie's orange zest. Couldn't resist keeping one particular STINKY and STICKY male for the humble beginnings of what could be my life's work. Adding the agent orange to boost the orange terps for depression and bad days, hitting the dairyqueen for a flavor packed punch of a strain.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2017)

Just started some of my Irene x Double Jamaican. I lost my Irene mother so I want to hunt through these chucks.The mother is so flavorful & potent I actually ran it side by side with Rudeboi & the Irene S1 won hands down imo. I feel like this cross should be called rudeboi as it has Jamaican genetics while the Archive Rudeboi doesn't lol so I'm calling this one RudeGyal  

Next getting chucked with my Morning Breath Male are:
Morning Breath F2's 
Triangle Kush Cookies
Ghost Cure
Chem D x Mendo Purps
Morning Breath x Double Jam 

Going to try to paint brush the pollen on branches instead of open pollination this time lol!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 17, 2017)

Bodhis landos stash hit with rku pollen


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2017)

Morning Breath x Double Jam around 30 days. This one looks DJam dominant but even the female Jams didn't grow like this. I was expecting this male to have a short flower time like the females (10-11wks) but looks like he adds a bit more time & stretch. I actually feel blessed to have the female DJams run that short when the strain can go up to 16 weeks. So looks like the male was the longer flowering plant out of my pack.

The mother was a lot further ahead a month in but I'm anxious to see how the buds stack on this one, hopefully it stacks like a cookie strain. The smells are expected to be sweet cherry pastry terps though I'm just assuming. I want to hit my Morning Breath male to the sour candy cherry DJam #5 pheno but don't have her rooted in time. Think I'll try to save some pollen because it's going to drop in the next week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2017)

Orgi.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 23, 2017)

All photo crosses are fems. The gth1 was a fem sprayed with colloidal silver. More than enough seeds for the upcoming summer. Gorilla bomb is potent .very potent. Hoping crossing ghost train haze 1 over it will add more fire to it  I think it will make a great outdoor plant. Trippy gorilla is even more potent then gth1 so I crossed it over critical super silver haze. Cssh is up there with the gorilla bomb almost as potent as it. Went for potency this season. Crossed gth1 over black d.o.g to pump up the potency. Crossed trippy gorilla over blue dream to make a more potent sativa dominant blue dream.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 23, 2017)

^ sounds like a lot of chucking fun!!

Not sure what to call this gal: (ogkb 2.0 x 3chems) x (chemdog D x c99)

Momma was Mycotek's Hellbreath hit with my chem99 boy... the flowers shown are the product which came out to be a nice blend of all involved.

Cut at 75 days lower snaps for sampling.

Heat has been killing the canopy, temps don't get below 78 and often above 100, still made it through with not too horrible signs of stress.

Only snap teases until harvest time, she produces some nice boulders up top.


----------



## higher self (Jul 23, 2017)

So much for brushing the pollen on the buds my Morning Breath opened up a few sacs today. Don't think the tent got hit to hard but the girls defiantly got touched. He's in a solo cup so I made a lil collection container for it to rest in. Some of the plants are are to early to take the pollen like my Zamaldelica. Be great if I had one of my OGKB x Purple Punch fems to pollinate with this male.

The name Cannarado chose Morning Breath is very fitting as this is sativa dom, not really any body or body crash to the high. Perfect to smoke in the Morning and I won't be wanting a nap by 1pm. Can't wait to play around with F2's & I still have 10 seeds left of the F1's


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 24, 2017)

Purple sherb f x gutbuster m ( c&c x kimbo kush) i got around 90 of those, i just want some colorful and tasty strain on this round of Chuck, the father was very frosty and with a Nice and very sweet smell and the mom have a beautiful smell and taste like jam so hope To get a Nice taste in priority over potency, something low in thc so i can smoke all day


----------



## morgwar (Jul 25, 2017)

I've got ketama to toughen up coppers roots and kona gold to give it outdoor vigour (not that she needs it). 
I think the terp profiles are close enough to make a floral chem line. Then bx, bx, bx,. Ketama should help it adapt to Nevada desert climate. 
Gonna need a tall greenhouse when this gets rolling lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 30, 2017)

Someone just gave me the link to this thread, and I am going to be making some crosses soon, so I thought I would post here. And in the Original Post it says "Crosses you want to make" so I figure I will explain my plan. I live with 2 other people, so we can grow 18 plants and flower 9 at a time according to the laws of the State of Colorado. But I will also be finding people who want to take clones around here, then allow me to pollenate 1 branch of the plant, then allow me to take the seeds, breed them out again or lock the genetics in, then I will share locked in seeds with everyone involved. I am also going to start a grow thread today.

First, I already have regular seeds growing, and 3 clones. So from the regular seeds I can get males, then I have some Feminized seeds coming to breed.

I am growing Regular African strains, then White Rhino, Blue Mystic, etc. And I am actually hoping that I will get 1 or 2 of the African strains as males, so that I can breed them with the other plants. And I have some Banana Crack, White Strawberry Skunk, Trainwreck and Green Crack Feminized seeds coming today.

So the plan is African Strains X Aromatic Strains X Commercial Strains, then maybe cross 1 more time with an African Strain or Aromatic Strain

African Strains = Malawi, African Buzz, South African Kwazulu, Early Durban
Aromatic Strains = Banana Crack, White Strawberry Skunk, Blue Mystic, Cheeses, Diesels etc
Commercial Strains = Kush Strains, Haze Strains, White Widow Strains, Skunk Strains, etc

The closest thing I can find to this kind of cross is Blue Mountain Durban.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 30, 2017)

Does anyone here know anyone breeding African strains? Because I have noticed at dispensaries and pretty much everywhere online, the only African strain that has ever been crossed with lots of things is Durban.

So I am trying to find other people who are doing this, but it seems like no one else in the world is doing this right now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 30, 2017)

Btw, my goal is to get high THCv plants with good flavors. Is anyone else doing that?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 30, 2017)

Also I have made a strain before, this is not my first time. I did it with random bagseeds before though, like 5 years ago. So not my first time doing this.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jul 30, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Does anyone here know anyone breeding African strains? Because I have noticed at dispensaries and pretty much everywhere online, the only African strain that has ever been crossed with lots of things is Durban.
> 
> So I am trying to find other people who are doing this, but it seems like no one else in the world is doing this right now.


A guy in Greeley breeds with Zamadelica and other African strains. He may still have an ad on Craigslist for clones and seeds. If you can't find him I may be able to find his number.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 30, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> A guy in Greeley breeds with Zamadelica and other African strains. He may still have an ad on Craigslist for clones and seeds. If you can't find him I may be able to find his number.


Ok, thanks. I will look for him.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Someone just gave me the link to this thread, and I am going to be making some crosses soon, so I thought I would post here. And in the Original Post it says "Crosses you want to make" so I figure I will explain my plan. I live with 2 other people, so we can grow 18 plants and flower 9 at a time according to the laws of the State of Colorado. But I will also be finding people who want to take clones around here, then allow me to pollenate 1 branch of the plant, then allow me to take the seeds, breed them out again or lock the genetics in, then I will share locked in seeds with everyone involved. I am also going to start a grow thread today.
> 
> First, I already have regular seeds growing, and 3 clones. So from the regular seeds I can get males, then I have some Feminized seeds coming to breed.
> 
> ...


Welcome and glad To see u here, i tgink the first things To do is To réduce the flowering time of the africain strain , try also siskey , the taste is a little rough but shes strong in potency and a fast sativa


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2017)

shorelineOG said:


> A guy in Greeley breeds with Zamadelica and other African strains. He may still have an ad on Craigslist for clones and seeds. If you can't find him I may be able to find his number.


Zamal aint african, its a landrace from la réunion Island

And also it aint a pure zamal she was cross with an idica To shorten the 18+week flowering of the "mango-carrot" pheno wich is the shortest flowering pheno of zamal , the other are around 21+week


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 30, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Someone just gave me the link to this thread


Well that's not very nice of them. What do they have against this thread?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 30, 2017)

Have 9 seedlings and 7 clones going in one of my tents, all still in party cups. Every time I opened the tent in the last week I'd get a strong whiff of road kill skunk.

The culprit is one of 5 testers of Blue Ripper F2/P5 back-crossed to the original F1 male. 

Needs a filter in veg, he or she will be crossed on 

  

Cheers


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 31, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Welcome and glad To see u here, i tgink the first things To do is To réduce the flowering time of the africain strain , try also siskey , the taste is a little rough but shes strong in potency and a fast sativa


I have actually read about that issue with African strains, but I have noticed something that maybe other people haven't noticed. Similarly to how people think of "Africa" as one giant thing, it is actually a very diverse place, with very diverse cultures and people and genetics and backgrounds and colonial histories, etc. And that is true for the African strains as well. I have also read that the South African Kwazulu is actually a fast flowering strain, and then one of the strains I have is early Durban, so that is an earlier flowerer.

The first think I really want to do is mix the Afircan strains with Aromatic strains. Supposedly Durban Poison and Grandaddy Purp made Cherry Pie, then crossing that back with Grandaddy Purp made Pink Champagne. So the Early Durban (which is Durban mixed with Skunk, which is pretty Aromatic already) and the African strains, when mixed with Banana Crack, White Strawberry Skunk, Blue Mystic, Girl Scout Cookies, and Purple Bud, it could bring out some good smells that don't exist yet, the same way Cherry Pie was made. I would also be interested in mixing them with Diesels and Cheeses and strong Lemon strains and Erdbeer and things like that.

Then I want to mix those crosses with things like Hazes and Kushes and White Widow Strains and Green Crack, etc.

And either lock the genetics in at that point, or cross them back with African strains or Aromatic strains.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 31, 2017)

Also the Malawi is from Ace Seeds, and the African Buzz is from Seedman, but both are Malawi Gold strains. So I have 2 types of Malawi Gold, then South African Kwazulu and Early Durban. And another thing about Early Durban, not only is it already a good starting point because of the Early genetics, and the Aromatic genetics, and the African genetics, Skunks themselves also have THCv and my main goal here is to make high THCv strains that taste and smell good.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 31, 2017)

The Banana Crack, White Strawberry Diesel and Purple Bud came today. And I got a free Strawberry Diesel seed and Strawberry StarDawg seed from Holy Smokes. Which is weird because I also got the White Strawberry Skunk from Strain Hunters, so now I have 3 Strawberry strains from 2 different lines of Erdbeer crosses.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 1, 2017)

Jeebus Gen. This honeybee branches so much I can barely get to the main stalk. 

I added 3k Eb Strips to my 4k Vero29's panels and the branching on everything I have grown has been pretty dense but this one takes the cake. 

And she's a she. Can't really tell the smells coming off her with the Karma Skullcap testers I got going. Things fucking wreak.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 1, 2017)

Grow thread
http://rollitup.org/t/finshaggys-religious-marijuana-grow-journal.946318/


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Jeebus Gen. This honeybee branches so much I can barely get to the main stalk.
> 
> I added 3k Eb Strips to my 4k Vero29's panels and the branching on everything I have grown has been pretty dense but this one takes the cake.
> 
> And she's a she. Can't really tell the smells coming off her with the Karma Skullcap testers I got going. Things fucking wreak.


Damn,she is thick as a BBW...mmmmm


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 2, 2017)

12 for 12 on honey stomper 1 & 2 , I expect these will produce some very fine murrijuanas .. next round of chucked seeds will be my sin mint cookie f2's and see if I can't find something to take to f3. Also a mess of nice stuff pollinated from sin mint stud.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 2, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Also the Malawi is from Ace Seeds, and the African Buzz is from Seedman, but both are Malawi Gold strains. So I have 2 types of Malawi Gold, then South African Kwazulu and Early Durban. And another thing about Early Durban, not only is it already a good starting point because of the Early genetics, and the Aromatic genetics, and the African genetics, Skunks themselves also have THCv and my main goal here is to make high THCv strains that taste and smell good.


I picked up sinai and ketama for the same reason my thought is to work in ak47 and focus on the floral black pepper terps with some smokiness from ketama


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Have 9 seedlings and 7 clones going in one of my tents, all still in party cups. Every time I opened the tent in the last week I'd get a strong whiff of road kill skunk.
> 
> The culprit is one of 5 testers of Blue Ripper F2/P5 back-crossed to the original F1 male.
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ I hope you have Parkinson's with that handwriting.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Jesus Christ I hope you have Parkinson's with that handwriting.


I know eh, must have been sampling the wares a little too much, almost commented on it myself - lol


----------



## darkzero (Aug 3, 2017)

Exciting year so far using this SGKM Male to make F2's with my SGKM female, in the meantime waiting for my Sour Rose male to get more developed so I can make F2's of the Sour Rose


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2017)

I was going to comment that it looked like my writing! It doesn't help that I hardly ever write without using a keyboard.


----------



## higher self (Aug 7, 2017)

Black D hit with Morning Breath. She smells like perfume & mothballs glad I got to make seeds with her as my clone rooted only to die off lol! Going to let her go past her prime a bit so the seeds can mature. Still have 10 fem seeds of the Black D left but I'd run my chucks 1st before coming back to it.

Morning Breath mom making F2's in the background. She is a bit of a stretcher but nothing to wild.

 


My Maroon Breath chuck, she kept on stretching so had to pinch her over same with the Ghost Cure next to it. The MB is smelling like something Cherry Limeaid, not sure where the lime scents are coming from but it's nice especially when it gets stronger. 

 

Triangle Kush Cookies seeded a bit but going to chop before seeds are mature, I do have another clone earlier in flower that is fully seeded. 

Behind is Zamaldelica sweet mango carrot pheno also seeded. Not dialed in as she is in some experimental soil & root bound but hey she is making my seeds well enough lol. This is going to be the chuck I'm most excited about the Zamaldelica x Morning Breath.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2017)

Adding a few (g-cut x Joseph og) to the stable 
 
And more (afghani kush x Joseph)..


----------



## torontoke (Aug 7, 2017)

Just got through picking the last seeds out 
 
Should have enough to last me a few grows


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 7, 2017)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Lineage: Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple, Day 44 * Smells like sweet watermelon
> View attachment 3753760


I never got any of these to crack...such a shame as these are some beautiful plants


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

Just a tip for everyone, some people may already know this. But if you want to create your own Strawberry strain the key is Erdbeer. "Erdbeer" means "Strawberry" in Swiss, and it is the Swiss strain that parented Strawberry Cough, Strawberry Diesel, White Strawberry Skunk, etc. It is the Strawberry Breeding strain. When you look it up it is not on any major seed bank sites as far as I know, but it is on a few seed sites. It will not say "Smells and tastes like Strawberry" but "Erdbeer" is "Strawberry".

So if you want to make some Strawberry plants, get some Erdbeer. And for example, you could cross Erdbeer with a Cheese, and make Strawberry Cheese, and you could cross is back with Erdbeer and maybe make something different. So having Erdbeer could be more useful than having something like Strawberry Cough, or Strawberry Diesel, or White Strawberry Skunk, because with those when you mix them, you are creating a plant with 25% Erdbeer Genetics. To have 50% or 75% Erdbeer Genetics would be a much more Strawberry smelling and tasting plant. And you could even cross Strawberry Diesel with Strawberry Cough, then cross that cross with Erdbeer. And that would be a super Strawberry strain.

But anyways, if you want to make a Strawberry strain, Erdbeer is the key.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol, Girl Scout Cookies is F1 Durban Crossed with OG Kush. Another example of African Genetic Superiority.

Why are more people not actively seeking to combine new African Genetics with established lines that are popular in dispensaries? Every time someone does it it is awesome, how has no one put 2 and 2 together yet? And Durban is great, but there are more strains.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 7, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Just a tip for everyone, some people may already know this. But if you want to create your own Strawberry strain the key is Erdbeer. "Erdbeer" means "Strawberry" in Swiss, and it is the Swiss strain that parented Strawberry Cough, Strawberry Diesel, White Strawberry Skunk, etc. It is the Strawberry Breeding strain. When you look it up it is not on any major seed bank sites as far as I know, but it is on a few seed sites. It will not say "Smells and tastes like Strawberry" but "Erdbeer" is "Strawberry".
> 
> So if you want to make some Strawberry plants, get some Erdbeer. And for example, you could cross Erdbeer with a Cheese, and make Strawberry Cheese, and you could cross is back with Erdbeer and maybe make something different. So having Erdbeer could be more useful than having something like Strawberry Cough, or Strawberry Diesel, or White Strawberry Skunk, because with those when you mix them, you are creating a plant with 25% Erdbeer Genetics. To have 50% or 75% Erdbeer Genetics would be a much more Strawberry smelling and tasting plant. And you could even cross Strawberry Diesel with Strawberry Cough, then cross that cross with Erdbeer. And that would be a super Strawberry strain.
> 
> But anyways, if you want to make a Strawberry strain, Erdbeer is the key.


Can you share where this has been verified as being a parent to KKSC?


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Can you share where this has been verified as being a parent to KKSC?


Use Seedfinder. It's not perfect, but they usually have the lineage. Just google the name of the strain and "seedfinder" and it will be the first one on google.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

I just looked it up, and it is not the parent to Kyle Kushman's Strawberry Cough, but it is the parent of other Strawberry Coughs that also taste like Strawberry.
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Original_Strawberry_Cough/Dinafem/

And Erdbeer probably still existed before the KKSC.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

Can everyone list the strains they know that are just heavily selected and Recombined versions of other strains?

Ex:
Tahoe OG = OG Kush variations, recombined to create a better strain

Or the way the Cinderella 99 Strain was made. I think it was a cut of Cheese or Skunk, and it had special qualities so it was called "Princess". Then someones decided to try to make seeds, so they bred it with another plant, got the seeds, then bred those seeds with the Princess plant again, then bred those seeds with the Princess plant again, on and on until they got seeds that are like 99% Princess genetics.

And I am pretty sure that there are a few different strains that are just Skunk selections.

Anyways. Can anyone that knows of any of these strains please list them here?

Also, another example just in case anyone is not sure what I mean. Say the DJ Short F1 Blueberry was bred with some other Blueberry strain that is clone only or something and has Blue hairs or something right. Now, that strain made from the DJ Short Blueberry and the other Blueberry, is the kind of strain I am looking for.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 7, 2017)

Another, more broad genetic, example would be if there is a 818 and 707 Headband Cross. That sort of thing.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

Did you check out the genetic database I posted a few pages back?

Master Kush is the parent of all of the Kush strains.


----------



## higher self (Aug 8, 2017)

Doing some stem rubs on RudeGyal seedlings & they have that Irene spice to them already unless my nose is playing tricks on me. They look pretty uniform for most part I'm betting this cross took after the mother. Will see how the male plays a part maybe add a bit of that candy cherry to the super tasty OG pine Irene terps & bit sativa kick in the high. Honestly I'd be happy if he didn't do much, the mom was too good!!

Also I may not have lose my Irene S1 cut, have this clone that was mislabeled that I kept around. I'm going to take clones & send it through flower to see what she is. Unlike her offspring she wasn't the most fragrant in veg. If it's her I may try my hand at reversing her again just to hit it with my Ghost Cure & to secure more beans of course haha!! Since it's an S1 I just call her Rene

I'm loving chucking & seeing what the male does is pretty cool usually as a seed buyer you don't get to see it all 1st hand. I'm not going to run any more strains from other breeders for awhile & if I do it will be more of what I have going now. Just popped some Lavender crosses & that's it's I've got some good genetics to play around with so going to focus on them & test progeny. Im a hobby grower I've got nothing better to do lol!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2017)

North Garden:




Mystery Pipes




Mystery Peach #2 Reveg:




Mystery Planter:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> Lol, Girl Scout Cookies is F1 Durban Crossed with OG Kush. Another example of African Genetic Superiority.
> 
> Why are more people not actively seeking to combine new African Genetics with established lines that are popular in dispensaries? Every time someone does it it is awesome, how has no one put 2 and 2 together yet? And Durban is great, but there are more strains.


Durban Poison makes some great crosses but DP in pure form sucks IMHO


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Just got through picking the last seeds out
> View attachment 3991426
> Should have enough to last me a few grows


Nice , glad to see you're still chucking buddy


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 9, 2017)

Honey stomper outta cups


 
Mendo Breath x Bio Diesel also up-potted
they'll get about 3wks veg, then into rotation......


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 9, 2017)

The Marijuana Industry is now doing Genetic Testing of Plants in order to look for things like Genetic Heritage, Yield, THC Content, etc, and to find F1 plants, and soon even unforeseen applications, as this is the only company doing this right now and by the time it is normal it will have become even more useful than it is now.

If anyone would like to contact this company, I have been in contact with one of the Dr's on their team, and she said I could share her email.
[email protected]

So if you have a strain you want to get Genetically Tested, go ahead and send her an email.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 9, 2017)

Deeecent


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2017)

Finshaggy said:


> The Marijuana Industry is now doing Genetic Testing of Plants in order to look for things like Genetic Heritage, Yield, THC Content, etc, and to find F1 plants, and soon even unforeseen applications, as this is the only company doing this right now and by the time it is normal it will have become even more useful than it is now.
> 
> If anyone would like to contact this company, I have been in contact with one of the Dr's on their team, and she said I could share her email.
> [email protected]
> ...


Interesting where are they based out of


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> Shish99
> View attachment 3385761
> Soon to get hit with some banana puff pollen.


what is shish99 @genuity


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 9, 2017)

Shishkaberry x c99?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Just got through picking the last seeds out
> 
> Should have enough to last me a few grows


Sure, but you know you can't limit yourself to just 3 varieties.  What's the GMT ?


----------



## torontoke (Aug 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but you know you can't limit yourself to just 3 varieties.  What's the GMT ?


Kmogs grand master Tahoe
I'll figure out how to cope.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3992397
> Deeecent


Super badass.....

You are a good guy,much respect to @bmgnoot ...


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Aug 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Shishkaberry x c99?


@genuity any beans of shish99 available? I am growing cash crop ken Kish now?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Kmogs grand master Tahoe
> I'll figure out how to cope.


He's got some good genetics


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @genuity any beans of shish99 available? I am growing cash crop ken Kish now?


Have not seen her in a long time..I do think the breeder made crosses,maybe f2s


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2017)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> @genuity any beans of shish99 available? I am growing cash crop ken Kish now?


https://kingdomorganicseeds.com


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 9, 2017)

genuity said:


> Super badass.....
> 
> You are a good guy,much respect to @bmgnoot ...


will spring for the terpene test next time. 25% + the terpenes on that cut of dessert breath make a serious fucking contender in anyones garden. cant wait to see the f2 and beyond work you do with it. when you do i'll make some room in the garden to test, bet that! already getting a chubby for these honey stomperlings


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Kmogs grand master Tahoe
> I'll figure out how to cope.


Have you got to smoke any of that Kmog bud, or just make seeds?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2017)

OK - I sprayed everything with BT tonight. All of those damn flutterbys are going to be sorry they dropped babies on my plants.

Last time I sprayed the garden the little lemon tree had a caterpillar the size of my middle finger hanging from it the next day! Within a week that tree was covered with new growth. Those beasts can do major damage.

They do help me identify the best plants though. In the spring the only plant that was getting eaten was the Mystery Peach #2.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## torontoke (Aug 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you got to smoke any of that Kmog bud, or just make seeds?


Yes I managed to get a lil bit of both.
Two phenos and both were nice smoke.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 11, 2017)

Honey Cakes (honeybee5 x hot cakes [cannarado]) . She's got beautiful bugs but lacking in the terps. Developing a light creamy grape from the honeybee though in late flower.


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 3993269
> Honey Cakes (honeybee5 x hot cakes [cannarado]) . She's got beautiful bugs but lacking in the terps. Developing a light creamy grape from the honeybee though in late flower.


Got me wanting a honeybun....mmmmm


----------



## morgwar (Aug 12, 2017)

Say I got a few 1998 f4s of ak47 to sprout.
This is a random f4 all the way through, but from serious's old male.
If I get all fems or males, what's the best current version of ak47 to breed to?
I heard tutenkahamen is true but I need some affirmation. I hear bad things about serious's current ak47 like it autoflowers. 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Say I got a few 1998 f4s of ak47 to sprout.
> This is a random f4 all the way through, but from serious's old male.
> If I get all fems or males, what's the best current version of ak47 to breed to?
> I heard tutenkahamen is true but I need some affirmation. I hear bad things about serious's current ak47 like it autoflowers.
> Any help would be appreciated!


If you can find cherry AK, that would be a good start..


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

You can still find clones of the real deal AK. I have a cross I made with AK and Pakistani Punch (Akki). The buds/colas were huge and it smelled like candy. It finished very fast.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2017)

^ May as well get some use out of that home gym.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2017)

I use it every day 

There is also a bench press, free weights, and an ab machine. The ellipticlal is in the den.

I have a daughter's wedding in October and I want to look good in the pictures.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2017)

@BobBitchen (meltdown)LEFT & @genuity (honey stomper)RIGHT


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3996311
> @BobBitchen (meltdown)LEFT & @genuity (honey stomper)RIGHT


Damn bro, beautiful. All of my HS & MD are 1/2 the size, still in 1gal, waiting for some room.
Waiting for room  waiting for room  waiting for room  ..........


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 17, 2017)

Honey Stomper 1 & 2 and a few of my own chucking.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice jungle!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2017)

SGKM in flower Sour Rose behind her another SR in front of her I messed up 
. The 2 on the right are Sweet Cheese I. Front behind it is Sweet & Sour cheese


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 18, 2017)

Sin mint cookies male bout to get busy. Veg frost on it was wild. 
Gonna hit dessert breath, honeybee, sunshine 4, hot cakes, blissful wizard 32, Jedi og, and a couple sin mint f2s


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 21, 2017)

These are filling in nicely. First set is HS 1 second is HS2


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2017)

Surprise! It's a boy!


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

RudeGyal (Irene S1 x Double Jamaican) looking lovely I dont think its a coincidence that my chucks look the best out of all the new plants vegging.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2017)

Going to make some STS to use either this run or the next. I want to reverse my Ghost Cure plant mainly to make S1's but there are a few cool crosses I'd like to make with her. She needs a better stem structure & a boost in yields.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2017)

I hit the whole garden with my frozen bags of Maui Wowie pollen today.











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## durbanblue (Aug 26, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> Dusted this most amazing smelling strawberry diesel clone from Holy Smoke's seeds that was gifted to me,with my Insane Chem 91 male. Hopefully the Chem 91 will tame the stretch down a little.


Hey little giant, how did those seeds turn out?


----------



## littlegiant (Aug 27, 2017)

Produced a little more seed then I expected, but pumped out some fine looking beans. Dusted at the perfect time too! Plenty of time to mature. Most likely I will find a female before summer and then stick a clone out back next summer. I will let ya know the turn out w/a few pics.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2017)

@Vato_504 you good...


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2017)

Honey stomper
 
Let's see what kind of flowers she puts out.


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 31, 2017)

all 12 of mine are coming in pretty uniform, just topped em, lookin good. the honey stompers that is


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 2, 2017)

Honeybee making all kinds of babies with my sin mint cookies male. Anyone wanna run these?


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> Honeybee making all kinds of babies with my sin mint cookies male. Anyone wanna run these? View attachment 4003985


Nice,gonna be a nice mash up..


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 2, 2017)

Well I have a male here of Green Crack. I'm so content on this new Sat/Dom strain but I didn't want a male so soon. I will confirm she grows amazingly fast. I dropped them in a solo to germ 7/2, only one made it. I still have a few more beans. What do you all think? Should I collect and chuck?

Edit: This is day 5 flip.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

Dessert breath


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Noob questions from someone who hasn't tried breeding yet.

I've got two potted clones of my mystery momma right now. If I let them get a little bigger. How do I go about getting one to make male pollen? Is colloidal silver my only option? And how do I use it?


The clones are outdoors at the moment. We're just about in spring here. So they've got a bit of time to get there before I do whatever I'm intending on doing with them.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Fack. Did it again. Forgot to upload the pics.

Here's momma. Almost half way through her second run. 

And here's the clones.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Noob questions from someone who hasn't tried breeding yet.
> 
> I've got two potted clones of my mystery momma right now. If I let them get a little bigger. How do I go about getting one to make male pollen? Is colloidal silver my only option? And how do I use it?
> 
> ...


The spraying of the CS is the best bet,from what I see....when you see them put out some fresh veg growth,I'd start the CS...


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Okay. And how long/ how much do I use?
I don't really want to spend assloads on this CS stuff. I'm mainly looking to preserve the genetics. Seed form allows me to store them for later.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-guide-to-colloidal-silver.865536/


Nugachino said:


> Okay. And how long/ how much do I use?
> I don't really want to spend assloads on this CS stuff. I'm mainly looking to preserve the genetics. Seed form allows me to store them for later.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks genuity. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Thanks genuity. Sorry to bother you.


No problem, I have not done CS myself, just seen/know a few people that do it..anytime I can help.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Okay. And how long/ how much do I use?
> I don't really want to spend assloads on this CS stuff. I'm mainly looking to preserve the genetics. Seed form allows me to store them for later.


You can make it yourself. Way cheaper in the long run if you're going to do this a bit.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 3, 2017)

Just read up on what genuity linked me to.
Takes a bit to get them to produce pollen. Spraying 3-4 times a day.

I'll have to look into it.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2017)

Will return 2018.....


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 4, 2017)

thats awesome, about time! ^^

starting to identify some sex on the honey stompers. 4 males so far , should find the ladies soon enough.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2017)

You can also cross it with a nice male and then BX back to find a nice pheno of the original. I prefer this to using CS.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2017)

damn everyone's gone on hols?...anyway top pic is IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble, very small plant with only a few grams as grown outdoors in winter, not sure if this chuck is a good gene combo as odour & trich production are ordinary? buds are on the smallish side too?

BUT!!! lower 2 pics of Cannaventure Girl Scout Cookies Mix(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble are a different story, Barneys ultra citrus terps, solid bud formation & trich production have carried through nicely & is very promising in this chuck, plant is small cos of previous mentioned grow conditions


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 17, 2017)

I think people are gone from the forums period! people are on facebook and instagram, too bad, I feel like forums will never be like they used to be. Not much interaction anymore, whether rols or IC...


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I think people are gone from the forums period! people are on facebook and instagram, too bad, I feel like forums will never be like they used to be. Not much interaction anymore, whether rols or IC...


probly wont bother that many here as half a probably hermits just living with their grows hehehe


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 17, 2017)

was looking for this thread earlier today as it was buried pretty deep from inactivity. was squishing some bud today from a chuck i did of honeybee x hot cakes.. rosin smelled exactly like blueberry maple syrup.


----------



## higher self (Sep 18, 2017)

So far out of my RudeGyal chucks 7 of 12 are females w/ one still yet to show sex. Got 3 pheno's that are going to be beast in flower the rest are short. Not sure if I want to clone or just reveg the winners. I have a bit to much to clone em all so can only keep a few cuts.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 18, 2017)

GreenSanta said:


> I think people are gone from the forums period! people are on facebook and instagram, too bad, I feel like forums will never be like they used to be. Not much interaction anymore, whether rols or IC...


Meh, IG is the "hey, look at me" show. It's all one way traffic. Nobody really communicates. Perfect for the special needs generation.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 18, 2017)

I just started going onto Instagram, I heard in some podcast someone saying IG is almost better than google if you want to see pics of cultivars, #neroli91, #sweetskunk, doesnt work for all strains though!


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Noob questions from someone who hasn't tried breeding yet.
> 
> I've got two potted clones of my mystery momma right now. If I let them get a little bigger. How do I go about getting one to make male pollen? Is colloidal silver my only option? And how do I use it?
> 
> ...


You can use Tmist... Just paint it on with a small fan brush instead of spraying as the direction prescribe. Read a post the other day of a guy getting 1500 fem seeds from 1/3 of a bottle of Tmist because he painted it on instead of spraying... Smart man...


----------



## Moe Flo (Sep 19, 2017)

Still recovering from _Irma. Some post storm Green Crack pollen.

  _


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 22, 2017)

Chopped my Honeybee down. Smells like Cinnamon.

Pretty excited for it to dry and to get some samples. I did some wet samples and it definitely works  Just didn't get good flavours obviously. Very nice bud to leaf ration, it was similar in structure to the Fireballs I grew a while back, short squat plant with decent branching and nugs all the way down. Easy as pie to grow. Didn't give me any issues even when I didn't trim it back at all. I ended up with a lot of larf but lots of solid buds up top too. Impressed with the yield.

Had some issues with the grow it still yielded well. If the strain was susceptible to mold at all it would have molded in the conditions it was in for sure, not a concerning spec on the entire plant.

Good work @genuity  Would love to get my hands on some of those honey stompers *wink*wink*nudge*nudge*


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2017)

Proto:




Mystery Peach 2 Reveg:




Mystery Dirt Pipes:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Still recovering from _Irma. Some post storm Green Crack pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4012979 View attachment 4012980 _


Do any of you guys know whether the Autoflower Gene in plants on the market is dominant or recessive? Also if the Autoflower Gene is dominant, are the current Autoflower plants on the market heterozygous or homozygous for the Autoflower trait?

Really want to know because unless autoflowers on the market are homozygous for the Autoflower trait and the Autoflower trait happens to be dominant then there's no point in mixing the two unless you're willing to drag out a breeding program to get what you want as a final result.

Anyways I'd really appreciate it if all you guys gave me your two cents on the subject. Thank you...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2017)

Check out @getawaymountain 's grow. He is breeding with autoflower. He should be a great reference source.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 24, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Check out @getawaymountain 's grow. He is breeding with autoflower. He should be a great reference source.


Most appreciated brother.


----------



## cindysid (Sep 24, 2017)

Still trying to recover trom Irma. I managed to save only 3 clones out of 80, and 2 are Honeybees! I didn't think they would make it at first. They were covered with mold, but the last few days they have sent up new healthy tops. Yay! I would hate to have lost that one!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 24, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Still trying to recover trom Irma. I managed to save only 3 clones out of 80, and 2 are Honeybees! I didn't think they would make it at first. They were covered with mold, but the last few days they have sent up new healthy tops. Yay! I would hate to have lost that one!


Good to hear-if you need some beans to get goin again pm me-i will try to help ya


----------



## higher self (Sep 24, 2017)

Glad your ok @cindysid bummer about your garden. Hope you get things back to normal quickly.


----------



## bmgnoot (Sep 25, 2017)

Gotta sort through these. These are the honeybee x sin mint cookies. Have many more coming that I hit with this male. Sunshine 4, dessert breath, blissful wizard 32, hot cakes, sin mint cookies F2.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 25, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4016681 View attachment 4016683 Gotta sort through these. These are the honeybee x sin mint cookies. Have many more coming that I hit with this male. Sunshine 4, dessert breath, blissful wizard 32, hot cakes, sin mint cookies F2.


Damn that pics looks amazing. Would love to grow some of these strains y'all are chucking lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 26, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> You can use Tmist... Just paint it on with a small fan brush instead of spraying as the direction prescribe. Read a post the other day of a guy getting 1500 fem seeds from 1/3 of a bottle of Tmist because he painted it on instead of spraying... Smart man...


i bought a bottle of the t mist over 5 years ago. i used it few months and it worked. i only sprayed 3 times total, once before lights on on 3 dif days within a week. on 2 dif plants. when the bottle got to half i refilled it w tap, but chucked it to the corner saying the shit was too old, lol 2 weeks later i had reversed those females. shit was awesome! i would recommend using/making STS vs CS. CS takes way more work but does work. but the STS if thats what the t mist is lol was too easy honestly.and easy as fuck to make,easier than CS imo. happy chuckin!


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 26, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> i bought a bottle of the t mist over 5 years ago. i used it few months and it worked. i only sprayed 3 times total, once before lights on on 3 dif days within a week. on 2 dif plants. when the bottle got to half i refilled it w tap, but chucked it to the corner saying the shit was too old, lol 2 weeks later i had reversed those females. shit was awesome! i would recommend using/making STS vs CS. CS takes way more work but does work. but the STS if thats what the t mist is lol was too easy honestly.and easy as fuck to make,easier than CS imo. happy chuckin!


Have 32oz bottle of Guardians of Eden 120ppm colloidal silver intend to test out around December.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 26, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Have 32oz bottle of Guardians of Eden 120ppm colloidal silver intend to test out around December.


Going to try the paint brush method.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 7, 2017)

Gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 .used cs on the gth1 . pics are from 12/12 from seed. Female is about 3 foot tall and 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2017)

Proto:






Mystery Peach




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cindysid (Oct 8, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Proto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are so beautiful!!! Does the Mystery Peach smell like peaches?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks CS - Haha, no, I named her that because she is next to the peach tree:




It is a mystery because it just popped up in the garden. No telling who it's parents were.
There were two of them and this was the best. It reveged so now it is Mystery Peach 2 Reveg.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello friends. I was thinking of making some Goji OG and Jabba´s stash F2 seeds (would a Goji x Jabba be an F1 or an F2, given that both come from the snow lotus male?). These girls have been flowering for about 20 - 25 days, even before switching to 12/12. Am I still at a good time to brush lower buds with pollen, or would ir better to flower one of their clones and making seeds with that?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 9, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> Hello friends. I was thinking of making some Goji OG and Jabba´s stash F2 seeds (would a Goji x Jabba be an F1 or an F2, given that both come from the snow lotus male?). These girls have been flowering for about 20 - 25 days, even before switching to 12/12. Am I still at a good time to brush lower buds with pollen, or would ir better to flower one of their clones and making seeds with that?
> 
> View attachment 4024328 View attachment 4024329



If you want to make it with those specific plants then make a clone and veg it. Collect pollen and store it for when you want to make your seeds with the clone.

Some people just pollinate the plant after they take pollen off of it without doing the cloning.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 10, 2017)

I would pollinate the lower branches since they are usually a bit behind the tops. 30 days is usually enough time for mature seeds ime.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4016681 View attachment 4016683 Gotta sort through these. These are the honeybee x sin mint cookies. Have many more coming that I hit with this male. Sunshine 4, dessert breath, blissful wizard 32, hot cakes, sin mint cookies F2.


Those crosses sound amazing


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> Honeybee making all kinds of babies with my sin mint cookies male. Anyone wanna run these? View attachment 4003985


I sent you a pm


----------



## bobqp (Oct 10, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4016681 View attachment 4016683 Gotta sort through these. These are the honeybee x sin mint cookies. Have many more coming that I hit with this male. Sunshine 4, dessert breath, blissful wizard 32, hot cakes, sin mint cookies F2.


I'd love to run some of those over here in Australia.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 10, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Thanks CS - Haha, no, I named her that because she is next to the peach tree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely love your plants. Reminds me of some sativa strains I have


----------



## Mohican (Oct 12, 2017)

Mystery Pipes:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bobqp (Oct 12, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Mystery Pipes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 13, 2017)

Auto ultimate x syrup auto just over 3 feet tall and about 2 weeks into flower. Growing in a 2 gallon pot. Be interesting to see how big this auto cross can get


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 13, 2017)

spent a few days on this thread
I can't wait to start trying cross' ...
I'm an experienced grower, but have never kept a male in my life. I am going to be playing with regular seeds soon, got 3 strains coming  and reading all I can.

I can't wait to try the honeybee, that looks tasty, I also ordered the triple purple rhino
.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 13, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> spent a few days on this thread
> I can't wait to start trying cross' ...
> I'm an experienced grower, but have never kept a male in my life. I am going to be playing with regular seeds soon, got 3 strains coming  and reading all I can.
> 
> ...


Warning: Chucking is addictive! You will love the Honeybee! I'm ordering the Triple Purple Rhino also. I would love to compare notes in the future.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 13, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Warning: Chucking is addictive! You will love the Honeybee! I'm ordering the Triple Purple Rhino also. I would love to compare notes in the future.


Sounds good, 
I'm in no hurry to pop the TPR
I'll wait till your ready n we can start the same day n post pics n have a little grow off


----------



## hyroot (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey everyone. My crosses are still going. They just sat in cups for too long. Then 1 gal pots for too long. I wanted to build a 4x4 fabric sip bed and get a new tent so they could be separated from the rest of the flower room. I never had the funds in time. I broke down and put them in hd buckets that I already had. But I applied the Soma soil bed design to the buckets.

I also had to wait a little bit to take cuts. There was no room on the cloner til now.

They will be going into the flower room tonight.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2017)

HR! It is good to see you and your garden!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2017)

Mohican said:


> HR! It is good to see you and your garden!


Yeah I missed all you guys. I'll be posting more. I'll be running my next breeding project soon too. Ripped bubba male x gg4, purple afghani, kona sunset, blackberry cream. Plus making ripped bubba f2's.

You were there when I picked up the ripped bubba packs a few years ago. You were the one that told me to get them when I couldn't decide Mo.

Then after that the f2 project for my bermuda kush and alpine sap. My crémberry produced too many mutants. So not taking that one further.

I will be hunting males of big city lights and ninja fruit.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 14, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Yeah I missed all you guys. I'll be posting more. I'll be running my next breeding project soon too. Ripped bubba male x gg4, purple afghani, kona sunset, blackberry cream. Plus making ripped bubba f2's.
> 
> You were there when I picked up the ripped bubba packs a few years ago. You were the one that told me to get them when I couldn't decide Mo.
> 
> ...


sounds great... Do you already have the pollen from these strains?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 14, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> sounds great... Do you already have the pollen from these strains?


No I don't collect pollen. I just keep cuts of the males I choose.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2017)

Meltdown by @BobBitchen clone run.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4028164
> Meltdown by @BobBitchen clone run.


If this is the Honeybee X Slymer, I'm running a few of these too, and will be putting them into flower next month. Excited to see them develop!


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2017)

cindysid said:


> If this is the Honeybee X Slymer, I'm running a few of these too, and will be putting them into flower next month. Excited to see them develop!


Yup,got a few more...pics soon


----------



## greencropper (Oct 17, 2017)

H1 - IHG Timeless Montage(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble
H2 - IHG Timeless Montage(f) x GDP x C99
H3 - IHG Timeless Montage(f) x G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet
K - Dynasty Caramel Haze(f) x GDP x C99
L - Cannarado Barney Rubble(f) x G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet
excited about these new chucks though very keen on the Timeless Montage crosses, exceptionally hardy plant brushed aside 48C/118F temps last summer, very nice smoke too, plants are approx 10" high


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2017)

I love baby pictures!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 17, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Warning: Chucking is addictive! You will love the Honeybee! I'm ordering the Triple Purple Rhino also. I would love to compare notes in the future.


I'm chucking the honey bee pollen I got on the 90s purps, and the Lambs Pupil. (Star Pupil x Lambs Bread) the smell of this Lambs Pupil in veg is unreal. It puts my Pineapple Express V2 to shame. When it was in full flower. And it's only vegging. And it's only like 22 or 23 days old from seed. If really I'm hoping the other Lambs Pupil is a male so I can get some pollen from it. 

Lambs Pupil pheno 1 possible female
   

Lambs Pupil pheno 2 possible male (hoping)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 19, 2017)

I just got my order from Neptune Seeds
The guy I talked with was very easy to deal with. 10/10 on ordering, shipping & packing

It came with 3 free seeds too & 3 stickers
The seeds are Cross of the titans F2 breed by "42" can't seem to find much info, except they could go 70 days witch would toss a wrench into my revolving operation.
They are huge seeds too, almost double the size of normals.

This order was for Dr Danks Triple Purple Rhino, all 10 seeds look good, with no immature or bad lookers in the group.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 19, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm chucking the honey bee pollen I got on the 90s purps, and the Lambs Pupil. (Star Pupil x Lambs Bread) the smell of this Lambs Pupil in veg is unreal. It puts my Pineapple Express V2 to shame. When it was in full flower. And it's only vegging. And it's only like 22 or 23 days old from seed. If really I'm hoping the other Lambs Pupil is a male so I can get some pollen from it.
> 
> Lambs Pupil pheno 1 possible female
> View attachment 4028431 View attachment 4028429 View attachment 4028427
> ...


What's your opinion on the geo pot with the velcro for transplanting? 
I use plastic for all veg then 10g geo pots for flowering . 

I know I'd never want to try to transplant out of a normal 10g geo pot.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 19, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just got my order from Neptune Seeds
> The guy I talked with was very easy to deal with. 10/10 on ordering, shipping & packing
> 
> It came with 3 free seeds too & 3 stickers
> ...


What a coincidence! I received my order today also, the TPR and the freebies. I even got a pipe and some papers along with the stickers. I'm wondering about the Cross of the Titans too. I guess we'll find out when we run them. I won't be starting either for a couple of months at least.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 19, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> What's your opinion on the geo pot with the velcro for transplanting?
> I use plastic for all veg then 10g geo pots for flowering .
> 
> I know I'd never want to try to transplant out of a normal 10g geo pot.



I bought one. Used it for one grow transplanted. Then I went back and bought 6 more. They are great. They drain good. Super easy transplanting. I water then let it set for a few hours. Unvelco. Pull it out set it in its new smartpot. No shock whatsoever. They are super easy to use. And cheap. I bought mine from a local hydrostore. 4 bucks. For 1g


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 19, 2017)

cindysid said:


> What a coincidence! I received my order today also, the TPR and the freebies. I even got a pipe and some papers along with the stickers. I'm wondering about the Cross of the Titans too. I guess we'll find out when we run them. I won't be starting either for a couple of months at least.


Nice... 
I'm in no hurry, I'll wait till your ready and we can have our little grow off. 
The only rule I want is we start germinating @ the same time, other then that... stick needles in them, boil the roots, snake oil, personally I like to shower with mine , I find it really helps built a relationship. And they grow bigger because of it . Or it could be the singing ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 19, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I bought one. Used it for one grow transplanted. Then I went back and bought 6 more. They are great. They drain good. Super easy transplanting. I water then let it set for a few hours. Unvelco. Pull it out set it in its new smartpot. No shock whatsoever. They are super easy to use. And cheap. I bought mine from a local hydrostore. 4 bucks. For 1g


I thought that removing the plant would shock the hell out of it, as the roots stick to the fibers , is watering before switching the key? I usually transplant when the medium is on the dry side . 
I do love the 10gallons for flowering


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 19, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> I thought that removing the plant would shock the hell out of it, as the roots stick to the fibers , is watering before switching the key? I usually transplant when the medium is on the dry side .
> I do love the 10gallons for flowering


I usually don't have a bunch of roots stuck to it. Maybe I just transplant a little earlier than you do. Timing might have alot to do with it. And maybe removing while wet helps, I'm not sure. The reason I do it wet. Is because the dirt holds together better. Is my reasoning. So I don't make a mess.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 19, 2017)

I also transplant wet. The dirt sticks together in a solid mass protecting the root zone. Transplanting while dry shifts the root zone around and really pisses the plants off IME


----------



## higher self (Oct 22, 2017)

Smoking one of my chucks that was a random sprouted seed growing inside another pot. At 1st I thought it was OGKB/SSH X Double Jam but its Jack Durban x DJam. I can smell the Jack Durban mother clearly in the buds.

It was pollinated with a OGKB/SSH male though lol harvested early & pretty much neglected the plant smh but the smoke is better than the mother plant which I still have buds of. 

The Double Jam male made the plant stretch like hell because the mom stayed medium hight & bushy. It seems to add a good sativa kick to the mother physically & potency wise so I’m going to keep him around a bit longer. I have to cross him with this fruity mango Zamaldelica pheno I have. 

Speaking of the Zamaldelica I’m thinking about popping some Zam x OGKB/SSH chucks. The mother is super terpy with the tropical fruit mango smells. Blending it with the Morning Breath will should add the almond extract cookie sweetness to that & they both hit like sativas. 

Lastly the Irene S1 x DJam chucks are almost 2 weeks in flower. Some really tall pheno’s & a few short ones cant wait for them to take off. After this run should see a bit better how this landrace male preforms.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2017)

Man oh man!! I have been gone but now that i have a spot for 15 plants ill deff have to drop some honeybee f3 lol!! Still have them and also my dessert breath beans


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome back @Traxx187 good to see a couple more folks coming back to post.

I popped some of my Zamaldelica x Morning Breath chucks this one should be dank!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> Welcome back @Traxx187 good to see a couple more folks coming back to post.
> 
> I popped some of my Zamaldelica x Morning Breath chucks this one should be dank!


Thanks man! Glad to be back lol been a min getting back to what i know best !


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2017)

Tests underway for a few males...
 
I like the mimosas, got 2 nice females of it.purple punch 2.0 is looking ok so far.
Got a white og x orange og male also..


----------



## higher self (Nov 1, 2017)

RudeGyal 22 days in flower. Have about 3 short pheno’s & 5 tall ones. Ironically the taller ones are budding faster lol. Only have 3 cloned 2 short & one tall, if I like the cross I’ll revegg or just pop more seeds. 

Short pheno’s 

 
 
 

Tall pheno’s 

 
 
 

Had to bend this one over lol!


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Will return 2018.....
> View attachment 4004440


how long?? and where will they be available??


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 1, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Proto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that some nice looking sativa very Frosty!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> how long?? and where will they be available??


Ima get some freebies to @OregonEliteSeeds this yr,then try and have some up on the site next yr..

These honeystomper are some gems(peach,sorbert,creamy,ect...)
The highs are strong on the mind(munchies, appetite stimulating, wet mouth,...ECT)


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Nov 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Ima get some freebies to @OregonEliteSeeds this yr,then try and have some up on the site next yr..
> 
> These honeystomper are some gems(peach,sorbert,creamy,ect...)
> The highs are strong on the mind(munchies, appetite stimulating, wet mouth,...ECT)


ty so blessed


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 1, 2017)

@genuity have 5 honeystompers starting flower. also running a pack of the mimosas in veg right now. 5 females , 2 males, 3 unidentified. not sure i'll save any of the males to do F2, though i've heard really good stuff about the mimosas. Took down my male tent for the winter to have an extra room to pheno hunt my own chucks + other new gear.. popping 5x Dessert breath x sin mint cookies Regs.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2017)

Right on @bmgnoot 

Definitely want to see how these mimosas do,would not mind a sour punch type smelling plant..the candy.

 
Just put a few of these down,really just to hit this Dessert Breath cut..of course id like to find a runner.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Ima get some freebies to @OregonEliteSeeds this yr,then try and have some up on the site next yr..
> 
> These honeystomper are some gems(peach,sorbert,creamy,ect...)
> The highs are strong on the mind(munchies, appetite stimulating, wet mouth,...ECT)


Great! I have several going, along with some Honeybee F2's, F3's., Meltdowns, and some other Honeybee crosses that I made myself!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2017)

Mystery Dirt Pipes cola pollinated with Maiu Wowie:




Proto cola:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 2, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> Honeybee making all kinds of babies with my sin mint cookies male. Anyone wanna run these? View attachment 4003985


Very nice looking.Should be a nice cross. Always love extras,if you have excess beans laying around.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm getting ready to chuck some honeybee pollen on this lovely lady in just a few more days.

It's a 90's Purps cross my dad made back in the early 90s. '91 or '92. The honeybee pollen came from down south. From a friend. My female smells identical to grape big league chew bubble gum, with some skunk tones.

You can see on that top, shes a muntant. Throwing three fans per node, and three secondaries per node. So I'll take the extra bud... lol


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Nov 2, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm getting ready to chuck some honeybee pollen on this lovely lady in just a few more days.
> 
> It's a 90's Purps cross my dad made back in the early 90s. '91 or '92. The honeybee pollen came from down south. From a friend. My female smells identical to grape big league chew bubble gum, with some skunk tones.
> 
> ...


sounds like it will be one hell of a cross

ps that southwire meter almost got me killed at work just a head ups if you use it for any line voltage type stuff


----------



## cindysid (Nov 2, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I'm getting ready to chuck some honeybee pollen on this lovely lady in just a few more days.
> 
> It's a 90's Purps cross my dad made back in the early 90s. '91 or '92. The honeybee pollen came from down south. From a friend. My female smells identical to grape big league chew bubble gum, with some skunk tones.
> 
> ...


She is gorgeous, and that's the kind of mutant I like! You'll have to think of a good name for the progeny!


----------



## higher self (Nov 2, 2017)

The Irene S1 x Double Jam cross is starting to throw some frost & terps! All of the ones with resin have the perfume kushy Irene smell but with a floral/fruitiness to it some stronger than others. Im really excited about these wish I would have taken more clones lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2017)

RustyShacklefurd said:


> sounds like it will be one hell of a cross
> 
> ps that southwire meter almost got me killed at work just a head ups if you use it for any line voltage type stuff


Mine messed up too. That' why it' in my tent. I use it for soil temp. Using the temperatre probe I push it into my soil. So I have air temp from other monitors, and soil temp at the roots. It' very accurate. And it seems to help during warm days in the summer. If my root mass isn' hot as hell. So I start my a.c. low in the tent. Blowing on my smart pots. It seems to help. Could jus be me tho lol.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 3, 2017)

a few Honeystompers bringing on the frost early....
I get a big grape pixy stick on one, the others I can't place right now..


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> a few Honeystompers bringing on the frost early....
> I get a big grape pixy stick on one, the others I can't place right now..View attachment 4037550 View attachment 4037551 View attachment 4037552


Mmmm.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 3, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> a few Honeystompers bringing on the frost early....
> I get a big grape pixy stick on one, the others I can't place right now..View attachment 4037550 View attachment 4037551 View attachment 4037552


I'm really excited about mine now. How beautiful! Hope I end up with a girl or two!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2017)

Alpine sap pheno 2 day 21

Benevolence x gorilla glue 4


----------



## hyroot (Nov 4, 2017)

Alpine Sap pheno 4 day 21


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 5, 2017)

When do you guys chuck pollen? I usually wait till about day 14-17ish. When there is plenty of pistils to hold the pollen. What' your guys opinion?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 5, 2017)

This is my 90s Purps I'm pollinating. I think she needs a little more time before I start painting her with honey bee pollen.

Sry for the large pics. Jus tried to get good close ups.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 5, 2017)

I pollinate mine when I see buds forming. I'm not trying for a ton of seeds though. I get plenty for my purposes I want to make sure they have plenty of time to mature.


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 5, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> When do you guys chuck pollen? I usually wait till about day 14-17ish. When there is plenty of pistils to hold the pollen. What' your guys opinion?


From day 25 to 30 for me. At least 30 days for seeds to fully develop.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 5, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I pollinate mine when I see buds forming. I'm not trying for a ton of seeds though. I get plenty for my purposes I want to make sure they have plenty of time to mature.


I just need to make enough for a 10 pack or so for myself, and to send some to the honey bee pollen collector, and to a buddy in texas. So ill probably paint 2 main colas. They get pretty big. Over 12" long usually. Depending on hoe long you take her. You can take her at 8 weeks roughly and she decent purple. But if you let her go to 10 1/2-11 weeks. The buds are dark purple almost all the way through.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 5, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> From day 25 to 30 for me. At least 30 days for seeds to fully develop.


So you wait till 25-30 days then chuck it?


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah like one bud usualy on a lower branch if not the lowest one. I put a bagie on the bud when I paint her with a brush. Sometimes I get like 50 seeds from 1 bud heh.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 5, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> Yeah like one bud usualy on a lower branch if not the lowest one. I put a bagie on the bud when I paint her with a brush. Sometimes I get like 50 seeds from 1 bud heh.


I really dont have a lower branch bc of the way I vegged it. I topped it to start mainlining it. But NVR got around to actually finishing the steps to mainline it. I just kinda forgot and let it go. So I'm gonna paint 2 tops. I should get over 100 seeds from two of them.


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 5, 2017)

I do the same I forget as well, hopefully I won't with this Bruce Banner #3 like I did with this chuck.

Actualy that isn't a banner it's a chucked Cookie cross.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2017)

meatbreath (f) × gutbuster (m) in veg

she is 6 weeks old look very healthy but like her mother she is also a slow vegger she only showed sex 5 day ago

she's in a 7l pot and saturday i will put her in 5 gallon bucket and make a mother with her since i got space i can have a big mom if she good she will be hit by a couple of local sativa in f.w.i 

she only have been fed with sst she is in organic soil with green compost , horse compost and gambas and lobster compost


----------



## hyroot (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't really chuck.. i throw a male in the mix. It pollinates them around day 21-25. I kill the male off around week 4. 

I don't save pollen. I just save cuts of my males.


----------



## higher self (Nov 6, 2017)

hyroot said:


> I don't really chuck.. i throw a male in the mix. It pollinates them around day 21-25. I kill the male off around week 4.
> 
> I don't save pollen. I just save cuts of my males.


Same here. Imo a lot more work collecting & storing pollen for me personally than to just keep a small bonsai clone going.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Same here. Imo a lot more work collecting & storing pollen for me personally than to just keep a small bonsai clone going.


The only reason I collect and save it is to be able to share, and it is easier to share a vial of pollen...at least for me. I am thinking of keeping a few male clones this round, especially some of the more expensive genetics.


BobBitchen said:


> a few Honeystompers bringing on the frost early....
> I get a big grape pixy stick on one, the others I can't place right now..View attachment 4037550 View attachment 4037551 View attachment 4037552


So far two of my Honeystompers have been male, got one more of the #2's and and 2 more of the #1s so I'm still hopeful that I'll get a female. The two males are really nice though, and I think I will save some pollen. I have a nice Honeybee F3 female. It will be interesting to see how she compares to her mother. The Slymers and Meltdowns are all doing great. One of the Slymers has shown sex and is a female. I seem to be acquiring a pretty nice pollen collection. I see a lot of chuckin' in my future.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

cindysid said:


> The only reason I collect and save it is to be able to share, and it is easier to share a vial of pollen...at least for me. I am thinking of keeping a few male clones this round, especially some of the more expensive genetics.
> 
> 
> So far two of my Honeystompers have been male, got one more of the #2's and and 2 more of the #1s so I'm still hopeful that I'll get a female. The two males are really nice though, and I think I will save some pollen. I have a nice Honeybee F3 female. It will be interesting to see how she compares to her mother. The Slymers and Meltdowns are all doing great. One of the Slymers has shown sex and is a female. I seem to be acquiring a pretty nice pollen collection. I see a lot of chuckin' in my future.


That’s a good point about pollen sharing. I agree on keeping males from expensive or limited run seeds just to make more of them. Im saving a male from DVG Swamp Thing but its nothing standout, may just reverse the best females they are coming along nicely!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 7, 2017)

dunno @genuity ... theres a possibility a new thread dubbed 'Chuckers Nightmares' could be viable with monsters like the below coming along every now & then? this chuck consisting of IHG Platininum Buffalo(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble in theory should have been a combo made in heaven yet the outcome appears more like a match made in hell? approx 40% have this structure or genetic defect, another Platinum Buffalo crossed with GDP x C99 has approx 20% of this same issue? plant is approx 3' high & female


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> dunno @genuity ... theres a possibility a new thread dubbed 'Chuckers Nightmares' could be viable with monsters like the below coming along every now & then? this chuck consisting of IHG Platininum Buffalo(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble in theory should have been a combo made in heaven yet the outcome appears more like a match made in hell? approx 40% have this structure or genetic defect, another Platinum Buffalo crossed with GDP x C99 has approx 20% of this same issue? plant is approx 3' high & female
> View attachment 4039432
> View attachment 4039435


I definitely do not like growing them kind of plants,not fun at all..
Flowering them out?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> I definitely do not like growing them kind of plants,not fun at all..
> Flowering them out?


yes i will flower them all out to see the end result ratio of good to bad...but got a strong feeling this batch of beans will be binned...life's too short, gotta be at least 80% good before i keep a chuck!


----------



## higher self (Nov 9, 2017)

So I have 1 Irene S1 x Double Jam out of 8 that smells like candy lime like the Jack Durban I grew. I was mistaken on the last random chuck I flowered out then as it was Morning Breath x DJam not Jack Durban x DJam. So the male is bringing those terps which im happy with! 

This pheno the male creates seems high in limonene. The smoke was very good a bit racy too. I have this RudeGyal cloned thankfully as I only took 3 clones out of 8. Cant wait to see how this one further develops. My new Cree fixture is kicking ass!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 9, 2017)

Bermuda Kush mainlined day 26 

Benevolence x Mendo Breath F1


----------



## cindysid (Nov 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yes i will flower them all out to see the end result ratio of good to bad...but got a strong feeling this batch of beans will be binned...life's too short, gotta be at least 80% good before i keep a chuck!


I will be interested to see what the buds look like. I have a Deep Blue x Smelly Cherry that looks like that. I planted 5 seeds and it's the only one. The rest are perfect. It might just be a screw up on my part.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm planning on making some F4's and F5's of a couple of strains I have going. So I'm curious,
At what point does the inbreeding become counterproductive? Do the recessive genes eventually become too prominent?


----------



## greencropper (Nov 9, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I will be interested to see what the buds look like. I have a Deep Blue x Smelly Cherry that looks like that. I planted 5 seeds and it's the only one. The rest are perfect. It might just be a screw up on my part.


i had a cross that sort of was similar last yr, it ended up such a weird thing with a half golfball size nug on the end of each branch...plant 3' high yielding 5 grams! those beans were binned real fast after that episode!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 9, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm planning on making some F4's and F5's of a couple of strains I have going. So I'm curious,
> At what point does the inbreeding become counterproductive? Do the recessive genes eventually become too prominent?


im not sure, im just a simple pollen chucker and do not know the finer points beyond that


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 9, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm planning on making some F4's and F5's of a couple of strains I have going. So I'm curious,
> At what point does the inbreeding become counterproductive? Do the recessive genes eventually become too prominent?


i am no expert either, others can chime in. but when trying to breed for certain traits, by gen 4 or 5 most desired traits have become uniform.


----------



## Philip-O (Nov 9, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm planning on making some F4's and F5's of a couple of strains I have going. So I'm curious,
> At what point does the inbreeding become counterproductive? Do the recessive genes eventually become too prominent?


I was just looking at this Panama from ACE, which the website says is an F8-F10, so apparently you still have ways to go. Good luck and let us know! 

https://www.aceseeds.org/en/panamastd.html


----------



## GroErr (Nov 9, 2017)

Philip-O said:


> I was just looking at this Panama from ACE, which the website says is an F8-F10, so apparently you still have ways to go. Good luck and let us know!
> 
> https://www.aceseeds.org/en/panamastd.html


I looked at those a few rounds back  Just about to run that male again, crossing it with a nice Skunk #1 pheno I pulled around the same time for some Panama Pepe


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2017)

Crémeberry pheno 2

Benevolence x blackberry cream

The 3rd and last cross with this male. I'm not making any f2's with this strain. There were about 5 mutants I tossed. I may cross this pheno with something else. This pheno seems to be stable. The cuts rooted fast too.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 11, 2017)

Pure pollen chucking for personal pursuits here. I made a cross of OTIBG x Bodega Bubblegum. The OTIBG is left over from a pack of duds. From a ten pack only one male and one female germinated. The male was crossed to a warlock female. The resulting cross had two phenotypes. One warlock and one OTIBG. I’m hoping to get a bunch of Bubblegum dominate plants out of this cross.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

i have a little strain i created and am trying to stabilize with more desirable physical traits.

Crossed Crazy X seeds Trainwreck IBL with an absolute stud, Sour D male. Call it Sour Wreck.

So far a few F1's are growing like trainwreck and it will be 4-5 weeks before i smoke her.

i backcrossed a few branches of buds with the Sour D pollen again hoping to find something with shorter nodes and less stretching out of the new seeds.

if the high is as good as i expect i will keep pursuing a shorter version of the hybrid.


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 11, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have a little strain i created and am trying to stabilize with more desirable physical traits.
> 
> Crossed Crazy X seeds Trainwreck IBL with an absolute stud, Sour D male. Call it Sour Wreck.
> 
> ...


ECSD Pollen? Now that would be nice.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2017)

3 purple punch 2.0 males & 1 of 2 mimosa males
 
1 of them purple punch 2.0 will get lucky,and dust up my Dessert breath keeper cut.
Got a female purple punch 2.0,but she will not see the flower room no time soon..

That purple punch 2.0 male will hit :
High school sweetheart 
Tuff gong 1 & 2
Almond cookies


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

Moe Flo said:


> ECSD Pollen? Now that would be nice.


to be honest, the Sour D seeds were found in a dispensary purchase that made its way to me. So I really don't know. But the Sour D is awesome and the male i collected from looked female because of so many pollen sacks. trying to find a picture...


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2017)

Sounds like a nice project you got going @Sour Wreck 

My Zamaldelica x Morning Breath are coming along well better than some other folks gear right now thats for sure. I could call this one Lama’z (zamal backwards) Breath lol Although I expect nothing but sweet mango’ish & Cookie terps, so maybe Mango Breath would be more fitting.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Sounds like a nice project you got going @Sour Wreck
> 
> My Zamaldelica x Morning Breath are coming along well better than some other folks gear right now thats for sure. I could call this one Lama’z (zamal backwards) Breath lol Although I expect nothing but sweet mango’ish & Cookie terps, so maybe Mango Breath would be more fitting.


thanks, gonna be a little bit off work, but the high should be sweet.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> When do you guys chuck pollen? I usually wait till about day 14-17ish. When there is plenty of pistils to hold the pollen. What' your guys opinion?


2nd or 3rd week for me. Just like you, when there is a little something for the pollen to hang on to.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> 2nd or 3rd week for me. Just like you, when there is a little something for the pollen to hang on to.


this ^^^, not trying to make a billion seeds, just a brush on branch or two.

fans off !!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> this ^^^, not trying to make a billion seeds, just a brush on branch or two.
> 
> fans off !!!


I'm outdoors, so no fans. And I just have to out wait the wind. I use a bread bag and do a lower limb or two. Couple hundred seeds per limb most of the time. I hate being low on seeds.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> I'm outdoors, so no fans. And I just have to out wait the wind. I use a bread bag and do a lower limb or two. Couple hundred seeds per limb most of the time. I hate being low on seeds.


i've never grown outdoors... can't wait for the day i can.

sounds like you have it dialed it.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> i've never grown outdoors... can't wait for the day i can.
> 
> sounds like you have it dialed it.


Not this year as far as harvest goes. {I did make some good crosses though} 

It rained almost everyday all summer long. Had rot on everything. Got my full season's in the barn and started on my spring crop, and the rain hasn't been seen in a month. I do a lot of smaller plants, but need for it to rain once a week at least. I usually have more out than I can tend like they need. Some years it all comes together. and some years you have lots of losses. I did real good in '16 and not too bad last spring. Sadly I still had more leftover from each of my two last crops than I made on the full season's this year.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> Not this year as far as harvest goes. {I did make some good crosses though}
> 
> It rained almost everyday all summer long. Had rot on everything. Got my full season's in the barn and started on my spring crop, and the rain hasn't been seen in a month. I do a lot of smaller plants, but need for it to rain once a week at least. I usually have more out than I can tend like they need. Some years it all comes together. and some years you have lots of losses. I did real good in '16 and not too bad last spring. Sadly I still had more leftover from each of my two last crops than I made on the full season's this year.



i hear you man. i work outdoors and my business is seasonal. and it depends on the right amount of rain, not too much, not too little.

i guess ideally, an indoor garden as a backup, plus an outdoor garden that may kill it would be best, lol...


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hear you man. i work outdoors and my business is seasonal. and it depends on the right amount of rain, not too much, not too little.
> 
> i guess ideally, an indoor garden as a backup, plus an outdoor garden that may kill it would be best, lol...


I'm too tight to grow indoors. I grow for personal smoke only, so can't justify the cost.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> I'm too tight to grow indoors. I grow for personal smoke only, so can't justify the cost.


i grow for me and some close friends. growing indoors is way cheaper than my personal weed habit, lol...


----------



## cindysid (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> Not this year as far as harvest goes. {I did make some good crosses though}
> 
> It rained almost everyday all summer long. Had rot on everything. Got my full season's in the barn and started on my spring crop, and the rain hasn't been seen in a month. I do a lot of smaller plants, but need for it to rain once a week at least. I usually have more out than I can tend like they need. Some years it all comes together. and some years you have lots of losses. I did real good in '16 and not too bad last spring. Sadly I still had more leftover from each of my two last crops than I made on the full season's this year.


That's why I stopped doing outdoor in Summer. Too hot and humid and down here the bugs are just crazy. I used to start on Jan1 and harvest by May 1.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> i grow for me and some close friends. growing indoors is way cheaper than my personal weed habit, lol...


I only smoke about a half ounce a month. Would be cheaper and easier for me to buy, but I like growing too much for that.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> I only smoke about a half ounce a month. Would be cheaper and easier for me to buy, but I like growing too much for that.


you go man !!!!!


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

cindysid said:


> That's why I stopped doing outdoor in Summer. Too hot and humid and down here the bugs are just crazy. I used to start on Jan1 and harvest by May 1.


Last year I planted 1st and 2nd of December, then again about 2 weeks later. I had re-veg troubles with some of the later ones, so I'm done planting for this crop. Youngest has been above ground for a week or two. Older ones are already starting to flower.

I lost my veg location, so all are going to be smaller than last year. But I have many more this go round.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 11, 2017)

too larry said:


> Last year I planted 1st and 2nd of December, then again about 2 weeks later. I had re-veg troubles with some of the later ones, so I'm done planting for this crop. Youngest has been above ground for a week or two. Older ones are already starting to flower.
> 
> I lost my veg location, so all are going to be smaller than last year. But I have many more this go round.


Yeah, this round indoor I'm growing in 3 gals for the first time in a while, but I've got a shit load of them! The only problem I'm having (besides the usual, watering) is "male" detection. They're in there so thick it's hard to spot them. I'm putting cages on them and setting up a second flower room tomorrow, so I'll check them over good then. A lot of people sex with clones. I guess I do it backwards, (wait, that sounded..weird). I grew them big enough to take a couple of clones then threw them in there. I will sort them out as I go.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Yeah, this round indoor I'm growing in 3 gals for the first time in a while, but I've got a shit load of them! The only problem I'm having (besides the usual, watering) is "male" detection. They're in there so thick it's hard to spot them. I'm putting cages on them and setting up a second flower room tomorrow, so I'll check them over good then. A lot of people sex with clones. I guess I do it backwards, (wait, that sounded..weird). I grew them big enough to take a couple of clones then threw them in there. I will sort them out as I go.


This time of year it's like growing autos. They flower at one month old. I've killed three males already. I did save pollen from my Poly Shunk 1 X Skunk Shunk this week.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah I always give them a month veg indoor before putting them outside.


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

Cindy, you should try my paper bag method of sexing your plants if there are some that are giving you problems. Once they are sexually mature, mark a branch on each plant, and put a brown candy bag over the end of it, timed to make it 12 hours of darkness. Repeat daily. After a couple of weeks, the tip will start to flower. Some folks make clones and then flower the clones to make sure what is what. This is quicker and less stressful.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

heres a little look at my Sour Wreck F1's.

sorry about the sorry ipad pics with an hps lighting shit up...

this girl is 3.5 weeks in


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Yeah I always give them a month veg indoor before putting them outside.


We did that last year at the BIL's. He has all he needs and doesn't want the bother this time. So I'm working with natural light from the get go. Plants are flowering at a foot tall. Non-optimal, but I want to see what the crosses I made are going to do before next season. I popped too many of the Poly Shunk 1's {triangle kush cookies X nightcap X shit/skunk IBL'ed} and had to put 3 or 4 per pot. I'm hoping at least half of them will be males so I can clear out some space soon. I have a few of the older plants out already, but it dawned on me it would be easier to keep them in the gallon pots until they show sex. I can kill the males and transplant the females.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2017)

2nd bean from last years back deck chuck -Brisco County Creamsicle [ I guess] - DNA Sour Cream x Agent Orange


----------



## greencropper (Nov 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 2nd bean from last years back deck chuck -Brisco County Creamsicle [ I guess] - DNA Sour Cream x Agent Orange
> View attachment 4042655 View attachment 4042656 View attachment 4042657 View attachment 4042658


that's a winner you're on there! need a hammer to break those buds by the looks?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2017)

greencropper said:


> that's a winner you're on there! need a hammer to break those buds by the looks?


lol....yeah, they're like big marbles.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> lol....yeah, they're like big marbles.


Just how many of THOSE seeds do you have left.....hmmm? I put a Big Smith into flower tonight!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Just how many of THOSE seeds do you have left.....hmmm? I put a Big Smith into flower tonight!


I think I have 3 left...I only had 6 from the get go. The buds I've smoked from the first one have more orange in them than the Orgi and Big Smith I've ran. They've all had quick finishes and good flavor / buzz in common. The agent orange dad was good to the girlies.


----------



## darkzero2 (Nov 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 2nd bean from last years back deck chuck -Brisco County Creamsicle [ I guess] - DNA Sour Cream x Agent Orange
> View attachment 4042655 View attachment 4042656 View attachment 4042657 View attachment 4042658


now that looks delicious


----------



## cindysid (Nov 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I think I have 3 left...I only had 6 from the get go. The buds I've smoked from the first one have more orange in them than the Orgi and Big Smith I've ran. They've all had quick finishes and good flavor / buzz in common. The agent orange dad was good to the girlies.


I'll let you know how mine comes out.


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

(Dessert breath X mimosa) Hooch

(Tuff gong #1 X purple punch 2.0 #1) Pisco punch

(Tuff gong #2 X purple punch 2.0 #1)

(Almond cookies X purple punch 2.0 #1)

(Dessert breath X wedding cake BX1) Thank Me Later... @Vato_504 for the name

Pics soon


----------



## cindysid (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> (Dessert breath X mimosa) Hooch
> 
> (Tuff gong #1 X purple punch 2.0 #1) Pisco punch
> 
> ...


Can't wait!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Can't wait!!!


Some Dessert breath 44 days 12/12


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

Light of :
Almond cookies
Mimosa 1 & 2
Cherry cream pie


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

This the male that is being put to the test..
 
His brothers look good,I just like this one..them others are short compact,fast ball dropper.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I think I have 3 left...I only had 6 from the get go. The buds I've smoked from the first one have more orange in them than the Orgi and Big Smith I've ran. They've all had quick finishes and good flavor / buzz in common. The agent orange dad was good to the girlies.


mmmm been eyeing the Agent Orange for stud duties for awhile, like to hit some low yielding cookie types with him to make a version of Orange Cookies...your pics have edged me closer to that outcome!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'll let you know how mine comes out.


If you don't have anywhere else to drop some pics, this thread accepts everything. Except autos. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/


----------



## bmgnoot (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> (Dessert breath X mimosa) Hooch
> 
> (Tuff gong #1 X purple punch 2.0 #1) Pisco punch
> 
> ...


so much fire in all those...
ive got a few really nice looking mimosa males that im struggling with the decision of culling.. the area i had designated for male tent is going to be used as a pheno hunt room this winter.. but i would reallllly like to do mimosa F2's + crosses of all my keepers and mimosa. cant wait to see waht you do with the dessert breath... your cut looks pretty near identical to my keeper..cookies n cream strong in it


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> so much fire in all those...
> ive got a few really nice looking mimosa males that im struggling with the decision of culling.. the area i had designated for male tent is going to be used as a pheno hunt room this winter.. but i would reallllly like to do mimosa F2's + crosses of all my keepers and mimosa. cant wait to see waht you do with the dessert breath... your cut looks pretty near identical to my keeper..cookies n cream strong in it


Them nugs of mimosa look good,definitely hit that dessert breath with it.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)

genuity said:


> Them nugs of mimosa look good,definitely hit that dessert breath with it.


My buddy just picked up Mimosa can’t wait to try it


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2017)

Crémeberry pheno 1 day 32


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2017)

Tuff gong(grateful breath X Death by chocolate) 45 days flower.
 
Gas


----------



## cindysid (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm going to try to take some pics of my Honeybee crosses tonight. GG4 x Honeybee is 3 weeks into flower and looks very much like it's dad, Honeybee. BB Dog Kush x Honeybee is a super stocky plant which is what I was hoping for since my Dog was very lanky. I'll be putting them into flower in a few weeks. The Honeybee F3s are looking just like Mom, short fat and purple. Honeybee x Holy Grail is looking great, as is Honeybee x Tangie, which smells like a fruit salad!


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I'm going to try to take some pics of my Honeybee crosses tonight. GG4 x Honeybee is 3 weeks into flower and looks very much like it's dad, Honeybee. BB Dog Kush x Honeybee is a super stocky plant which is what I was hoping for since my Dog was very lanky. I'll be putting them into flower in a few weeks. The Honeybee F3s are looking just like Mom, short fat and purple. Honeybee x Holy Grail is looking great, as is Honeybee x Tangie, which smells like a fruit salad!


Sounds like honeybee is melding well with others.... nice


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2017)

This is the tuff gong nug,hit with that purple punch 2.0 male


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2017)

Finally some respectable packaging


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 16, 2017)

thats freaking awesome


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2017)

I' gonna dust this lady with honey bee well a clone of her anyway...


----------



## indican3 (Nov 16, 2017)

indican3 said:


> I'm kind of mad I only now just ventured into this thread. I thought there was a company named Chuckers Paradise, but this is much more interesting





genuity said:


> Finally some respectable packaging
> View attachment 4044133


It happened! Threads still interesting.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 17, 2017)

Alpine Sap pheno 5 day 33


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 17, 2017)

genuity said:


> Finally some respectable packaging
> View attachment 4044133


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 17, 2017)

I tell myself no more seeds, but for honey stomper id make an exception and push it strait to the top of the list

That packaging is looking good


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 17, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I tell myself no more seeds, but for honey stomper id make an exception and push it strait to the top of the list
> 
> That packaging is looking good



agreed


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 18, 2017)

Day 31 Warda reek'n OG crossed with either ECSD or OG Crit I can't remember. She throws about 8 to 12 sacks that get trapped in her bud so I can grow her and only find a few seeds in other plants if I keep her in the corner. Just what I want a few more beans!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2017)

Honeystomper day 50


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2017)

Last Brisco County Orgi clone gets the chop today. [ goji og x agent orange ]


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 20, 2017)

we need to rename this thread chuckers "elite" paradise... each new pics posted i want to grow the strai lol well done guys


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2017)

genuity said:


> (Dessert breath X mimosa) Hooch
> 
> (Tuff gong #1 X purple punch 2.0 #1) Pisco punch
> 
> ...


Had to add one more to the mix

(High school sweetheart X mimosa) Girly drink


----------



## cindysid (Nov 20, 2017)

genuity said:


> Had to add one more to the mix
> 
> (High school sweetheart X mimosa) Girly drink


Cool Name! I love it!


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Cool Name! I love it!


All I can drink nowadays... I love them Blue Hawaiian


----------



## cindysid (Nov 20, 2017)

genuity said:


> All I can drink nowadays... I love them Blue Hawaiian


"Girly Drinks: are all I've ever drank!. I like "Fuzzy Navels" (peach schnapps and oj) My best friend drinks the Blue Hawaiians. Looks too much like Windex to me!..lol Hey, I may have a name for my Honeybee x Tangie....Fuzzy Navel?...lol


----------



## cindysid (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn! I just checked and there already is a "fuzzy navel". This is worse than trying to name a race horse!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 20, 2017)

genuity said:


> Finally some respectable packaging
> View attachment 4044133


Hook it up !


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 20, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Damn! I just checked and there already is a "fuzzy navel". This is worse than trying to name a race horse!


i hate when that happens.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 23, 2017)

Alpine sap pheno 3 day 39


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2017)

Looking delicious @hyroot 

@BobBitchen Meltdown
 
She has lots of purp,but it's all behind that coat of chinchilla frost


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> Looking delicious @hyroot
> 
> @BobBitchen Meltdown
> View attachment 4047064
> She has lots of purp,but it's all behind that coat of chinchilla frost


Nice G, looks like it pulled some of the mom's frost 
Quick question , I thought Honeystomper was, 
Honeybee x grapestomper ? 
But I see your new packaging says , bright moments x honeybee ?
I have a few finishing up, I'll post some pix soon...


----------



## genuity (Nov 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Nice G, looks like it pulled some of the mom's frost
> Quick question , I thought Honeystomper was,
> Honeybee x grapestomper ?
> But I see your new packaging says , bright moments x honeybee ?
> I have a few finishing up, I'll post some pix soon...


Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og) I used 2 females from this pack.

Hit by honeybee f3 male

Them meltdowns definitely frost up like the mom..& smell like her.


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2017)

RudeGyal doing very well IMO at 6 weeks. The terps are exactly what I could have hoped for! Has that kushy perfume Irene smell with a fruity floral “feminine” scent, it really does contrast to Rudeboi which is kush & gas terps from my experience running it.

Definitely going to have to reveg some of these for sure probably 2 or 3 of them. This really gets me excited about growing chucks out. Cant wait to pop more of my gear! Really cool seeing the parents meld together in the pogeny.




One of the tall pheno’s. Most have turned purple like the Irene does also the female plants from all he Double Jam’ turned purple in cooler temps. The taller ones defiantly look like the female Jams I ran. Should have that sativa kick to them as well!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd say grow your chucks befor any seeds you buy....

1 of 2 mimosa by symbiotic genetics
 

She may get hot with some honeybee f3 dust.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sign me up dude! Haha i was not able to get any of these packs  lol did you pick up purple punch 2?


genuity said:


> I'd say grow your chucks befor any seeds you buy....
> 
> 1 of 2 mimosa by symbiotic genetics
> View attachment 4047721
> ...


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Had to add one more to the mix
> 
> (High school sweetheart X mimosa) Girly drink


^^^^ I bet those are beyond I love mimosa


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Sign me up dude! Haha i was not able to get any of these packs  lol did you pick up purple punch 2?


Yup,only got 1 female so far(5 seeds poped)..she is being cloned out right now.

But 1 of the males was a major load dropper & had some weight to his balls.
 
This is Tuff Gong by Tuff Nutt seeds dusted by him...

This lady is on gas,earthy,orange type smells


----------



## cindysid (Nov 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yup,only got 1 female so far(5 seeds poped)..she is being cloned out right now.
> 
> But 1 of the males was a major load dropper & had some weight to his balls.
> View attachment 4047768
> ...


I've been collecting pollen from several males and I'm really beginning to appreciate how virile the male Honeybee was. I got 10x as much pollen off of him than I did the others! I didn't realize that there could be so much difference in pollen production between males.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 24, 2017)

I' hoping one of the unreleased Marz Cookies I popped a few days ago has nice male in it. And I found in the bottom of my safe a single bros Grimm original release Cinderella99, c99, or cindy whatever everyone calls it. It was from their very first fem release of it. It was all beat the hell up and gray. But I soaked it in a super thrive n h2o2 solution for a few hours then put it in a soaked peat pellet of the same solution. And two days later. We have lift off. I'd like to dust some honeybee on it too. Especially if I got like and it was the princess pheno.

C99 First release
 

90s Purps I'm hitting with the honeybee... she' only 34 days in. Out of 64-77 days depending.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 24, 2017)

Plus I have some regs grape stomper x stardawg I'd that' suppose to be good from hazeman. And a 10 pack of mystery moon from sleepn frog genetics that' supposed to be super purple. But I got the very first pack of them. They've NVR been run. And some golden grapes from OMG seeds. That' suppose to have a heavy grape scent and color.

And a 30 pack of lambnesia. Lambs bread x amnesia haze I bet will have some fire phenos


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I've been collecting pollen from several males and I'm really beginning to appreciate how virile the male Honeybee was. I got 10x as much pollen off of him than I did the others! I didn't realize that there could be so much difference in pollen production between males.


The first male from that Chuck was just like that... 

You say you was hitting one of your dog cuts,that is going to be a nice match up I think..
Dog is potent as hell,with a lil creamy scents...mmmm


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Plus I have some regs grape stomper x stardawg I'd that' suppose to be good from hazeman. And a 10 pack of mystery moon from sleepn frog genetics that' supposed to be super purple. But I got the very first pack of them. They've NVR been run. And some golden grapes from OMG seeds. That' suppose to have a heavy grape scent and color.
> 
> And a 30 pack of lambnesia. Lambs bread x amnesia haze I bet will have some fire phenos


Everything in this post sounds good...GS x stardawg


----------



## hyroot (Nov 25, 2017)

Bermuda kush the only female. Day 41

It smells like a dead skunk covered in rotting fruit.



Alpine sap pheno 5. The glue pheno




I recently popped some more bermuda kush seeds to continue the pheno hunt .


----------



## cindysid (Nov 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> The first male from that Chuck was just like that...
> 
> You say you was hitting one of your dog cuts,that is going to be a nice match up I think...


Yes, and they seem to have the Honeybee structure.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'd say grow your chucks befor any seeds you buy....
> 
> 1 of 2 mimosa by symbiotic genetics
> View attachment 4047721
> ...



Id love to get my fat little fingers on some of those


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 25, 2017)

This has got to be the best thread on RIU.


----------



## higher self (Nov 25, 2017)

This is the Zamaldelica mother around 40 days. Ive flowered out at least 10 different females of this strain & this one is definitely the shortest, quickest flowering & highest yeilding pheno I've ran. Smells like sweet candy carrot mango with a hit of that woody scent usually in Africa genetics. Have another pheno that has 3/4ths the bud of this one & has more of a fruity pebble cereal smell not exactly but similar. Zam x Morning Breaths seedlings mostly look like Zamaldelica phenos but two look like cookie in fan leaves.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2017)

Time to dig in these Mendobreath x bio D f2


----------



## higher self (Nov 26, 2017)

One of the medium hight RudeGyal’s. This one seems like a 50/50 split of the parents or close to that ratio imo. Has the structure of the Double Jam & Irene terps. Luckily this is one I had cloned, i’d definitely run it again this time in a 5 gal if the smoke hits right!

 

Pure Irene mother from Cannaventure (top) & one of the Double Jam pheno’s I lost smh but made F2’s of.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 27, 2017)

Honeybee f3 under t5 i raised my lights lol...


----------



## too larry (Nov 27, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Damn! I just checked and there already is a "fuzzy navel". This is worse than trying to name a race horse!


Just do what I do when a name I like is taken. Say it in French. nombril floue


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 27, 2017)

lol ^^^


----------



## too larry (Nov 27, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol ^^^


My Gorille de Raison is French for Grape Gorilla. Just don't tell anyone.

It's Donkey Kong X Grapsih BS


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 27, 2017)

too larry said:


> My Gorille de Raison is French for Grape Gorilla. Just don't tell anyone.
> 
> It's Donkey Kong X Grapsih BS


awesome, i'll remember this and maybe use spanish


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2017)

too larry said:


> Just do what I do when a name I like is taken. Say it in French. nombril floue


Quote of the chucking yr...


----------



## cindysid (Nov 27, 2017)

too larry said:


> My Gorille de Raison is French for Grape Gorilla. Just don't tell anyone.
> 
> It's Donkey Kong X Grapsih BS


 Too funny!!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> Time to dig in these Mendobreath x bio D f2


Mendo crosses always seem to make fire. I like the f1 the most. I ran packs of original f2 and v.2 f3. They weren't that great. Wasted money. Then Greengenes gifted me the f1 cut. I think he got it from Vader. Anyway mendo makes some fire. The mendo cross i have now is the frostiest strain i have. 

I'm pheno hunting males and females of big city lights next. I'm thinking of crossing mendo breath with that too


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Mendo crosses always seem to make fire. I like the f1 the most. I ran packs of original f2 and v.2 f3. They weren't that great. Wasted money. Then Greengenes gifted me the f1 cut. I think he got it from Vader. Anyway mendo makes some fire. The mendo cross i have now is the frostiest strain i have.
> 
> I'm pheno hunting males and females of big city lights next. I'm thinking of crossing mendo breath with that too


Yup... somethings are better left at f1

I was never a fan of the mendo crosses ggg sent me,they would always get the back burner for my test grows..the flavor of it was not my thing.(but everyone around me loves it)

Im looking for bio D type plants(veg/flower growth) with mendobreath looks(flower formation/resin production) 

What's big city lights?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2017)

My 90s Purps cross that' getting bit with honey bee pollen. Main lined her. Well in the process. Half is gonna be 90s purps x honey bee. The other half is gonna 90s purps x Purple punch. Both should turn out dank.  

Unreleased Marz Cookies.
  

Hoping one is a male. For some cookie pollen to hit this....

another 90s purps clone. Gotta be the smallest clone ever. Lol.

90s Purps is getting frosty....


----------



## hyroot (Nov 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> What's big city lights?


Its dark desire x frisco og bred by norstar genetics .

Mine are still in party cups. They're getting transplanted to 1 gals soon for sexing. Then their final pots after that. The males will go in my breeding tent for the stud hunt.

I plan on crossing it with mendo breath f1, kona sunset, crémeberry , and dosi dos if I find a male I like. 

Heres some screen shots from norstars ig and one of their friends


----------



## hyroot (Nov 27, 2017)

I have some ninja fruit and raspberry kush seeds to run through after that project ^^^


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 28, 2017)

too larry said:


> My Gorille de Raison is French for Grape Gorilla. Just don't tell anyone.
> 
> It's Donkey Kong X Grapsih BS


Please im french stop that please... grape gorilla-> gorille raisin wich suck!! Maybe "raisin de gorille" or " le raisin gorille" wich would have more sense in french


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 28, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Please im french stop that please... grape gorilla-> gorille raisin wich suck!! Maybe "raisin de gorille" or " le raisin gorille" wich would have more sense in french


You can be the new French editor


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2017)

My honeybee f3 #4 is deformed lol i think its saying peace


----------



## too larry (Nov 28, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Please im french stop that please... grape gorilla-> gorille raisin wich suck!! Maybe "raisin de gorille" or " le raisin gorille" wich would have more sense in french


Sorry for the assault on your language, I'm going to blame Google translate. lol. They gave me a different one when I did it the other night. I guess they are getting better.


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> My honeybee f3 #4 is deformed lol i think its saying peace
> View attachment 4049978 View attachment 4049979


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2017)

genuity said:


>


Does this happen?


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Does this happen?


Not sure what it is,or why it happens,but I did just have a purple punch 2.0 do the samething..

Had it on a few crosses/strains...they did just fine.


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2017)

This is a internet pic


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2017)

Seed junky genetics(wedding cake BX1) 
 
They all look good,I just like this one more..


----------



## greencropper (Nov 29, 2017)

GDP x C99 @ 29 days...pour a lil sugar on!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 29, 2017)

painted a little Sour D pollen & some DJ Short Blue Moonshine pollen on several branches of my MK-Ultra tonight.

Ultra Sour (already named)
and
Ultra Blueshine (what's that in French ?)


----------



## GroErr (Nov 29, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> painted a little Sour D pollen & some DJ Short Blue Moonshine pollen on several branches of my MK-Ultra tonight.
> 
> Ultra Sour (already named)
> and
> Ultra Blueshine (what's that in French ?)


Le Bleushine Ultra 

Sounds more like a drink


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2017)

Lololololololololo


----------



## hyroot (Nov 29, 2017)

Alpine Sap pheno 2 day 46


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2017)

I got these from a friend on IG. They should have some nice plants in these. The IG from him look phenomenal.... Especially the "PGSC x HBHP" and GST x HBHP. The other one Blood Sweat and Tears x Bovine Judas f2 ive nvr heard of. But he has a few pics of it on his IG, and it looks dank as hell.



And I got a pack of Midnight Fantasy F2 from FARMHOUSE GENETICS I'm lookn forward to also. I'd love to find a hard leaning kurple fantasy male.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 30, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> painted a little Sour D pollen & some DJ Short Blue Moonshine pollen on several branches of my MK-Ultra tonight.
> 
> Ultra Sour (already named)
> and
> Ultra Blueshine (what's that in French ?)


Ultra acide and ultra reflet bleu


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Ultra acide and ultra reflet bleu but le blueshine ultra sound better to me


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Ultra acide and ultra reflet bleu


now, that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2017)

Roquefort!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 30, 2017)

Running a batch of pollen off this male, 1st get clone. Found it while testing some BX1's of my Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR). Has a strong skunk piss smell right from clone in veg and turns it up a notch when it flowers. Should make some nice babies 

 

Cheers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 30, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Alpine Sap pheno 2 day 46
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050628
> ...


Love those colors on the tips of the leaves beautiful girl!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 1, 2017)

Bermuda Kush day 48


----------



## hyroot (Dec 2, 2017)

Alpine Sap pheno 1 day 48

 

Crémeberry pheno 1 day 49


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

Some RudeGyal’s at day 55 that should be finished up in next two weeks. Doesnt seem like the male is a long flowering sativa considering the genetics but neither were the females. Definitely going to have to reveg these tall pheno’s that turned purple.






My Lama’z Breath chucks (zamaldelica x morning breath) Mostly taking after the mother but 2 look like they favor the male. I think the cookie leaners will be a hit! They all smell pretty good already from the stem rubs. Actually wouldnt mind males to hit back to the mother again.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 4, 2017)

looks like i have mature seeds of my sour wreck bx. 

early next year i pop some and start looking for the most controlled grower with shortest nodes and do another BX. taming the crazy trainwreck growth with diesel genetics. Should have my first sour wreck flowers to smoke around end of year to mid Jan. I expect it to be some killer smoke and if it's not this project will come to an end. but i sure don't expect that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 5, 2017)

Finally bugged Gen enough til he sent me some of his fine work.  Thanks man and hope to do these and the other packs some justice.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 5, 2017)

nice ^^^


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Finally bugged Gen enough til he sent me some of his fine work.  Thanks man and hope to do these and the other packs some justice.
> 
> View attachment 4053688


I would have bugged him as well by now, but have to wait a couple more months before I start hitting people up for testers. Can't wait to see what you get from them!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I would have bugged him as well by now, but have to wait a couple more months before I start hitting people up for testers. Can't wait to see what you get from them!


I have considered it on multiple occasions. But i dislike asking favors or anything free from people. Too proud i guess? Not saying thats a good thing.
I can wait til there available at oes to buy anywhoo


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 5, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I have considered it on multiple occasions. But i dislike asking favors or anything free from people. Too proud i guess? Not saying thats a good thing.
> I can wait til there available at oes to buy anywhoo


True, I am the same way most times. I don't like to ask, but if I see something I have to have I will go for it lol. I am interested to see his future crosses as well !


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm the same as you guys,I'm always seeing things I would like to run,but I'm so anti-social extrovert...inalways talk myself out of it..

My bad it took so long @Thefarmer12, I be on bullshit some days.

I do got some interesting new stuff in, that I'm about to play with
GMO,sundea driver #10... & more

This is almond cookies(scooby snacks x DBC)by Tuff Nutt Seeds, she is a gem
I'm going to make f2s,as long as tuff nutt says it's ok..
I got her in flower,hit with some purple punch 2.0 dust,I'll be making a big batch of f2s of this..
 

2018 going to be popping (seeds) for real.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm the same as you guys,I'm always seeing things I would like to run,but I'm so anti-social extrovert...inalways talk myself out of it..
> 
> My bad it took so long @Thefarmer12, I be on bullshit some days.
> 
> ...


What she smells like gen. I have a pack of those.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What she smells like gen. I have a pack of those.


Like face-off pine & gas.. with some DBC cocoa powder influence.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm the same as you guys,I'm always seeing things I would like to run,but I'm so anti-social extrovert...inalways talk myself out of it..


Say no more. Just send a receiving address, and some Orgi will be on the way.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 7, 2017)

4 HoneyBee’s (F3) went into paper towel last night. 
In 2 weeks I’ll pop the other 4 
I can’t wait to see what’s inside , I love pheno hunting....
What’s the general flowering period? 
60ish days?


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> 4 HoneyBee’s (F3) went into paper towel last night.
> In 2 weeks I’ll pop the other 4
> I can’t wait to see what’s inside , I love pheno hunting....
> What’s the general flowering period?
> 60ish days?


Right on,60+ for sure...


This is cherry cream pie full of purple punch dust
 

This CCP is a smell monster,potent also... but her yield is on the low side


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice, 
I’m going through 7 , C99s now. 
My prettiest one(color pheno) has buds about half the size as her sisters, I got one that’s going to take longer to finish but I think it’s her that is over powering all others with a crazy smell, 4-5weeks till 4-7 see fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Right on,60+ for sure...
> 
> 
> This is cherry cream pie full of purple punch dust
> ...


Should be some nice smelling plants. I’d run them for sure. Killing as always


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 7, 2017)

genuity said:


> Right on,60+ for sure...
> 
> 
> This is cherry cream pie full of purple punch dust
> ...


Two of my favs. Keep up the good work @genuity


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2017)

60 days on the RudeGyal. Havent smoked in awhile just so I can test the goods properly lol.


----------



## charface (Dec 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> 60 days on the RudeGyal. Havent smoked in awhile just so I can test the goods properly lol.
> 
> View attachment 4054829
> View attachment 4054832


Good point, I hate when I have someone come over to try some weed just to find out they dabbed before they left the house.


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2017)

charface said:


> Good point, I hate when I have someone come over to try some weed just to find out they dabbed before they left the house.



Haha that’s funny! Definitely had to get my tolerance down so I can see which ones I really need to reveg. Also so I dont smoke it all up so soon as the yeilds are small due to short veg & small pots. Im done growing in anything less than 2 gals though.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 8, 2017)

IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x GDP x C99 day 38


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 8, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x GDP x C99 day 38
> View attachment 4054880


That's flat out beautiful.


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2017)

Love the work you guys/gals are doing... so many gems are being put together in this thread.

This #sundea driver #10 is getting (IPM) & (IRM) treatment..


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 8, 2017)

genuity said:


> Love the work you guys/gals are doing... so many gems are being put together in this thread.
> 
> This #sundea driver #10 is getting (IPM) & (IRM) treatment..
> View attachment 4054943


Should have this one soon can’t wait to try. Get her healthy bro and you inspire everyone even tho you won’t label yourself a breeder when you are lol you make fire. Gonna make some stuff very soon


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 8, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Should have this one soon can’t wait to try. Get her healthy bro and you inspire everyone even tho you won’t label yourself a breeder when you are lol you make fire. Gonna make some stuff very soon


Glad to see you back around my friend.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 8, 2017)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> That's flat out beautiful.


cheers, she's the most attractive pheno, few others are not so pretty...


----------



## genuity (Dec 8, 2017)

High school sweetheart getting drunk on this Friday night she has been drinking mimosas all night long


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 8, 2017)

First chuck. Purple sunshine x Malibu Pie. 2018 gonna be fun.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 8, 2017)

genuity said:


> High school sweetheart getting drunk on this Friday night she has been drinking mimosas all night long
> View attachment 4055134


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2017)

Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies f) x G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet(m) day 39


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2017)

Meltdown day 42


----------



## morgwar (Dec 9, 2017)

I've got a cross of sannies killing fields f5 x geneseeds black lebanon, coming up January, (strain name genocide).
Copper chem male x sinai, stretchy vine pheno, (strain name cyanide).
Finishing up chem 91#12 x Mr nice shit(dump truck), and 91#12 x 91#12. In two weeks. 
The vine pheno of sinai smells heavily of carnations which should compliment copper chems sweet carrion mothball scent nicely.
And out of killing fields/blk lebanon I'm hoping for a potent black/purple strain.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2017)

Tuff gong X purple punch 2.0 batch one in dry mode,will be planting all of them when they are ready..


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 9, 2017)

Kushphoric (Purple Animal Kush x Euphoric)





Huck's Dawg (Huckleberry x Sour Tangie Mendo Dawg) - might have the male/female mixed up here. Had males of both. Probably written somewhere but oh well. 


Disco Huck 1 (Disco Funk x Huckleberry)
 


Disco Huck 4 (Disco Funk x Huckleberry)


----------



## too larry (Dec 9, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Kushphoric (Purple Animal Kush x Euphoric)
> 
> View attachment 4055610
> 
> ...


When RIU was down a while back, all of my grow notes were locked up. I had a few labels pulled up by critters, so until they got their issues worked out here, I was in the dark in my garden.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 9, 2017)

Gg4 x Designer OG

Week 7


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Gg4 x Designer OG
> 
> Week 7
> 
> View attachment 4055794


I like bro. How did you like any females of Designer?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> I like bro. How did you like any females of Designer?


Went through three rounds of seeds to find females. Have two I just put into flower. They look good but the Kings stash makes them look meh.

Will know in another 8 - 10 wks.

The males I used (2 different) were both killer. The chucks are all coming up gorgeous.

One seemed to be face off dom, the other was super Viney and I assumed leaned towards the pk


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x GDP x C99 day 38
> View attachment 4054880


Call her platinum 99 the frost level is insane!!! The platinum buffalo was a good choice!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 11, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Call her platinum 99 the frost level is insane!!! The platinum buffalo was a good choice!!


thanks, this chuck has at least 3 different phenos, the Platinum Buffalo x Cannarado Barney Rubble turned out unusual, lots of mutants, though the ones that grew 'normal' are surprisingly uniform, but sadly low yielding, pics coming soon


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2017)

Mimosa full of honeybee f3
 
She smells like her name,her sister smells more like orange peels.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 11, 2017)

That's gonna be a hell of a cross gen


----------



## higher self (Dec 11, 2017)

Short & green RudeGyal pheno at 63 days looking good!. This cross was a major success all 7 pheno’s putting out dank & medium yeilds. Going to be hard to decide on a keeper.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2017)

IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble day 42


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG Platinum Buffalo(f) x Cannarado Barney Rubble day 42
> View attachment 4056933


Killing the crosses bro. Looks like you found some fire parents in the Barney Rubble


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Killing the crosses bro. Looks like you found some fire parents in the Barney Rubble


hi and great to see you back, & still got that zest for the grow! yes the Barney Rubble is a good stud, the pic above though is a very low yield, guessing approx 10-15 grams from a 3' plant...pretty bad, good headstash im sure but just too lite on weight, maybe outcross that chuck to another heavy yielder at a later date, but for now wont be growing that 1 again until a chuck with her comes up, whats coming along in your pollen chuck pipeline?


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hi and great to see you back, & still got that zest for the grow! yes the Barney Rubble is a good stud, the pic above though is a very low yield, guessing approx 10-15 grams from a 3' plant...pretty bad, good headstash im sure but just too lite on weight, maybe outcross that chuck to another heavy yielder at a later date, but for now wont be growing that 1 again until a chuck with her comes up, whats coming along in your pollen chuck pipeline?


Starting with some cookie crosses. Got a few cookies moms I’m gonna hit with a cookie stud Hoedown(Dosidos x Tony Clifton) he smells of blueberry cookie gas. Can’t wait to use him on other stuff but just a few cookie moms for now. After than I’m hoping I can use this male from Bodhi La Pure Kush x Uzbekistan Hashplant.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 12, 2017)

Disco Huck
Disco Funk x Oregon Huckleberry
Phenos 1 and 4 were females. Cant recall which is which atm.
This is the run that decides if I keep either. Have a whole bunch of seeds of this cross, and I did no pheno hunt for these so I am trying not to get too hung up on keeping them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thoughts


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Thoughts View attachment 4057155


If it's untested f2s,for 200-500 then yes that's some bullshit..
Same if they are tested,200-500 is too much

But it comes down to the buyers,all the seed makers do is put the seeds out there...it's on buyers to not support that type of thing,if it's not what you like..

On the other hand,it's just money..someone gonna get it(nike,gucci,tv's, strippers,baby momma.....ECT.

What's crazy is Cali & Ken are the hottest thing out right now(purple punch)...that's crazy


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> If it's untested f2s,for 200-500 then yes that's some bullshit..
> Same if they are tested,200-500 is too much
> 
> But it comes down to the buyers,all the seed makers do is put the seeds out there...it's on buyers to not support that type of thing,if it's not what you like..
> ...


Man I’m taking your advice I’m chucking everything and won’t buy nothing unless I really want it because I don’t need nothing.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> If it's untested f2s,for 200-500 then yes that's some bullshit..
> Same if they are tested,200-500 is too much
> 
> But it comes down to the buyers,all the seed makers do is put the seeds out there...it's on buyers to not support that type of thing,if it's not what you like..
> ...


thats it!...plenty other pastimes suck up way more funds than seed packs! unless of course your V...then you probably have at least 2 packs of everything ever bred?...nah only joshing fam!


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I’m taking your advice I’m chucking everything and won’t buy nothing unless I really want it because I don’t need nothing.


It's the best and only way...



greencropper said:


> thats it!...plenty other pastimes suck up way more funds than seed packs! unless of course your V...then you probably have at least 2 packs of everything ever bred?...nah only joshing fam!


Lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2017)

Thinking about running some Antidote kush (revision V1)<<< just to make it sound special..

Antidote kush(DNA/RP og x force og)
 
Took a male and hit SFV og....


----------



## higher self (Dec 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I’m taking your advice I’m chucking everything and won’t buy nothing unless I really want it because I don’t need nothing.


Same & how I had the cash to upgrade my lights instead of new seeds that wont get grown out anytime soon or ever lol!! Dont care how good the sales are, I dont need shit! The garden Is loving the new lights for sure!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2017)

Bremuda breath a few days out

 

Alpine sap no 3

 

Crémeberry


----------



## COGrown (Dec 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Thoughts View attachment 4057155


F2 progeny depends on selection. You pick two different pheno parents, or do an open pollination, and yeah the results will be all over the place. But pick a male and female from the same phenotype, and things will be more predictable. This has been my experience with f2s i have made, anyways. Speaking of... Where are these people throwing away $500 on untested f2s? I've been letting some of mine go for 1/20th that price and now i feel silly...


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2017)

Them IG DM's be popping...it go down in the DM

It's mostly folks in non med states,that want what they want.. and don't give a damn basically.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 12, 2017)

genuity said:


> Them IG DM's be popping...it go down in the DM
> 
> It's mostly folks in non med states,that want what they want.. and don't give a damn basically.


Man you ain’t never lying. You should see what they want for certain clones.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2017)

anyone know which would be the best to use as a stud in a pollen chuck?
top is Dirty Water Organics, lower is Oni's


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2017)

Time to change the game,and auction the whole damn bud full of seeds..
 
Bid starts at 500 ☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 12, 2017)

I can't wait to see what my 90s purps and honey be do with a pollen chuck....


----------



## higher self (Dec 12, 2017)

I thought the “200-500” meant amount of f2 seeds to select through lol. If I had even a room I would run that for F2’s to hit the lotto phenos. I know how to grow in small ass pots lol!!

If a cross/strain was limited or too pricey to accumulate 100+ seeds to hunt I would make F2’s. Do the hunts & find the real winners. But hey im just a small tent grower for now. 

Im still debating if I want to make F2’s of DVG Swamp Thing. The females are just now flowering & I think they will be fire. The male isnt anything special looks like one of the females & has a lil sweet cookie scent. Kinda tired of cookies, the terps & the taste of the smoke. 

Im fine with hitting more OG’s to sativa’s.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 13, 2017)

Not sure what’s going on with my honeybee.
I started 4 in paper towel, 2 cracked in 24hrs, then the next day the other two cracked , all 4 hads the tap root popping out 
About 1-2mm (1/16 inch) but that’s it, 
I usually put into medium once the tap gets about 3/8 inch, but theses just stalled out.
Should I put in medium n hope for the best,
Keep them in paper towel n see if they come around, toss n start the other 4? 
Thanks for any info ...


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not sure what’s going on with my honeybee.
> I started 4 in paper towel, 2 cracked in 24hrs, then the next day the other two cracked , all 4 hads the tap root popping out
> About 1-2mm (1/16 inch) but that’s it,
> I usually put into medium once the tap gets about 3/8 inch, but theses just stalled out.
> ...


I woul put them in medium if they look ok,but I'd personally start more,right in the medium.
If they don't act right I got ya..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for the fast reply
They where started Dec 6 and they still look like they did when they popped. 
I’m going to put them in dirt now, and will get the other 4 in water . 
I’ll keep ya updated .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 13, 2017)

Just setup a new dry space n thought I’d share with you guys . 

here’s my new dry tent. 
With the fan sucking through the filter, putting the tent in a vacuum, I don’t need to have a fan blowing because there’s enough air movement with a couple vents open.

I take a rack into the flowering room, fill it
Switch n repeat.

Had couple friends said they can smell when I was drying my GC , about to cut some C99 and it’s a lot stronger smell, needed to do something. 

Smell is gone as long as the tent door is closed. 

I’m using a Nutone fan from homedepo
It’s doesnt move as much air as the ones at the grow stores but it’s whisper quite.

I got to put my hand on the exhaust to see if it’s running .


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2017)

IHG Platinum Buffalo x GDP x C99 day 45


----------



## hyroot (Dec 15, 2017)

Alpine sap no 5 day 61. She's coming down sometime in the next few days or so


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 15, 2017)

@genuity hey boss, I was wondering what’s the longest you have used stored pollen?


----------



## charface (Dec 15, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Alpine sap no 5 day 61. She's coming down sometime in the next few days or so
> 
> View attachment 4058647


Beautiful


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 15, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> @genuity hey boss, I was wondering what’s the longest you have used stored pollen?


i've got frozen pollen going on 4 years old. just pollinated successfully several weeks ago with them. have serveral.,..


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2017)

Harvested all the RudeGyal’s & quick dried 3 phenos on the the pin heat sinks lol. They all hit like a nice 50/50 hybrid & taste like Irene on the exhale even the ones with fruiter terps. Its a calming yet focused all day smoke no tiredness on the come down either

There are two phenos (one short & one tall) that smell like straight Jack Herer with the candy lime scent & the Irene in the background. I’m impressed with all 8 pheno’s I had to reveg all of them.

Also Popped some more chucks (Ghost OG x Tahoe Cure) x Morning Breath. Im expecting some Glazed Lemon Cookies lol. Although The yields will probably be shit I just need a pheno similarly to the mother with a less viny OG structure.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2017)

IHG Timeless Montage f(Mendo Montage x Do-Si-Dos) x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 46


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG Timeless Montage f(Mendo Montage x Do-Si-Dos) x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) day 46
> View attachment 4058762



Dude, I've been drooling over your last few pics looks like straight fire. 

Same for you @hyroot damn good job guys.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2017)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Dude, I've been drooling over your last few pics looks like straight fire.
> 
> Same for you @hyroot damn good job guys.


thanks man, just chuck away whatever you fancy...we all get lucky sometime


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thanks man, just chuck away whatever you fancy...we all get lucky sometime


Yeah, but hooking those two parents up is a better job than match.com.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, but hooking those two parents up is a better job than match.com.


lol


----------



## hyroot (Dec 16, 2017)

Alpine Sap no 1

 

Alpine Sap no 4

 

Crémeberry no 1


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 16, 2017)

hyroot said:


> Alpine Sap no 1
> 
> View attachment 4059112
> 
> ...


The fade on that second one though!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 16, 2017)

genuity said:


> If it's untested f2s,for 200-500 then yes that's some bullshit..
> Same if they are tested,200-500 is too much
> 
> But it comes down to the buyers,all the seed makers do is put the seeds out there...it's on buyers to not support that type of thing,if it's not what you like..
> ...


Baby Momma cost me 150K plus 1K a month child support.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Baby Momma cost me 150K plus 1K a month child support.


RIP


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> RIP



I'm down to 31 more monthly installments.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 17, 2017)

threw some of my sour wreck bx ((trainwreck x SourD) x SourD) beans into some rockwool. 

smoking some samples of the first two sour wrecks i grew right now. high is strong on both, def feel the trainwreck in it. two different phenos so far with the F1's. pheno #2 had purple hues, but could not hold any buds up, lol...

i'm working with pheno #1 which has a very potent high and supported most of its buds. 

this latest version, i hope retains the high and strengthens the overall structure of the plant. yields look like they could be impressive on this pheno type.

we will see what this back cross brings.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 17, 2017)

One last one before chop

My favorite pheno so far of Alpine sap. This is no 3





Next I will be making f2's of alpine sap. I'm going to run the female clones in my regular rotation first. I already hunted the f2 male. I will be pollinating a hells og female with the alpine sap f2 male too . I'm about to start hunting males from big city lights also.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2017)

hyroot said:


> One last one before chop
> 
> My favorite pheno so far of Aline sap. This is no 3
> 
> ...



I jus popped some h.a.o.g. x vintners moonshine. I hope there's something good in them.

Still waiting on my 90s purps to finish up....


----------



## greencropper (Dec 17, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I jus popped some h.a.o.g. x vintners moonshine. I hope there's something good in them.
> 
> Still waiting on my 90s purps to finish up....
> 
> View attachment 4059677 View attachment 4059678


nice work there, looking forward to the haog x vintners moonshine!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies f) x G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet(m) day 39
> View attachment 4055302


Damn....


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

@greencropper 
Shoot me a PM. I tried to contact you but there isnt an option.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> @greencropper
> Shoot me a PM. I tried to contact you but there isnt an option.


@HydroRed im sorry but my present situation does not allow me to send beans to anyone...hoping that situation will change soon


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone tell me about honey stompper ?


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> Anyone tell me about honey stompper ?


Creamy grapes & gas... indica type growth(not much stretch)
Loves food(N)

It will be some purple plants,but more of purple tint plants.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Creamy grapes & gas... indica type growth(not much stretch)
> Loves food(N)
> 
> It will be some purple plants,but more of purple tint plants.


How's the potency? ??


----------



## higher self (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone played around with Ethephon or Florel & male plants, I think im going to try it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 18, 2017)

Fastslappy said:


> How's the potency? ??


This last round of honeystomper, 3 phenos(1 grape stomper, 2 hybrid)

The hybrids was purple tinted, the highs on them was better than daytime smoke,but not couch lock... reminds me of back pain meds(flex) 

The grape stomper pheno,was all grape stomper, with this extrem daytime head high from plushberry.. but you still get some body sensation...

Now for me,the short all purple ones are just for show,rose petals,reminds me of the African pride nugs,that use to be around my town.

 
This is a small run of the purple one,and in the back the one I'm keeping.
I'll get better pics


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Now for me,the short all purple ones are just for show


I like a pretty girl as much as anyone, but the romance ends if she don't deliver the goods.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2017)

Honey Stomper @ day21 

GroErr's Blue Ripper @ 21

Fookie @ 21


Meltdown @56

happy holidays.......


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 22, 2017)

My first time chucking pollen 

Martian monkey by telekinetic genetics 
Gg4 x lemon Alien


----------



## morgwar (Dec 23, 2017)

Got some crosses Comming up to show off at some point soon

Cali sour d: 2 regular 2 fem out of 2 reg and 3 fem
Connosuer ossdh: 4 fem out of 5
Sannies Killing fields f5: 5 out of 5 germ (hoping for a male)
Tga jack the ripper: 3 out of 5 (hoping for male)
Copper chem f2: 3 regs out of 4 (hoping for male)
2days germ still holding out:
The black: 2 out of 4 regs (hoping for male)
Geneseeds, Black lebanon: 3 out of 5 popped

If I get a male out of the black it will be crossed to a black Lebanese fem.
A male out of jack the ripper will be crossed to killing fields and a jack female.
Copper chem is going to f3 and also a bx to the 1rst male for comparison.
The reg, and fem sour d's from Cali and Connosuer will be crossed to my chem 91#12 male and if I get a male off cali's sour d regs it will be crossed to Connosuer's original super sour diesel haze.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Got some crosses Comming up to show off at some point soon
> 
> Cali sour d: 2 regular 2 fem out of 2 reg and 3 fem
> Connosuer ossdh: 4 fem out of 5
> ...


Very cool, Morg!


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2017)

Mendobreath f3 x bio D f2 new beginnings 
 
Very stocky so far,veg room actually smells right now..

About to kill some cuts & go back to popping seeds.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> Mendobreath f3 x bio D f2 new beginnings
> View attachment 4062505
> Very stocky so far,veg room actually smells right now..
> 
> About to kill some cuts & go back to popping seeds.


What cha choppin?


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> What cha choppin?


Just 

Dessert breath 
Tuff gong
Honeystompers 
Purple punch 2.0
Mendobreath f3 
Cream cherry pie


Seeds that hit soil a few days ago:
808 (Colombian gold x Jack H)
Frost hammer
Antidote kush v2
South beach sherb
Banana x GDP 
GPS(venom og x monster cookies) Venom cookies for short.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 23, 2017)

dang, busy man ^^^^


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2017)

Honeystompers full of mimosa dust...
 
She smells like grape Now-N-laters..


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Honeystompers full of mimosa dust...
> View attachment 4062817
> She smells like grape Now-N-laters..


Nice


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 24, 2017)

GG4 and
Fcut OG Kush 
Full of Pakistani Chitral Kush seeds.

Remember; dog hairs give buds character.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 27, 2017)

These are the winners

Bermuda breath
 

Alpime sap no 3

 

Crémeberry no 2


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2017)

Super happy a couple of these popped up..
 
Old as dirt seeds,from the homie on wake island Colombian gold x Jack Herer 

Should definitely help cleanse the smoking palate true head‍stash


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 28, 2017)

nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2017)

genuity said:


> Just
> 
> Dessert breath
> Tuff gong
> ...


How was that purple punch? My brother has been waiting for dark heart to stock clones but he keeps missing the drops because they sell out. Is it grape-lemonade? Cheers man


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How was that purple punch? My brother has been waiting for dark heart to stock clones but he keeps missing the drops because they sell out. Is it grape-lemonade? Cheers man


The female was a ugly mess from the start,and in flower the same thing..
Still got half a pack to look at. 

Mimosas made up for purple punch 2.0 slack big time.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 28, 2017)

My first cross , happy to share this milestone with this club. 

I got a pack of telekinetic genetics Martian monkey F2 , I found one male with the best stucture , early balls. I got his pollen and hit the one female Martian monkey I kept. Happens to be the frostiest in my garden. 

Gorilla glue # 4 x lemon alien F2 



Have about three or four branches that got hit plus some accidental spots lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 31, 2017)

hyroot said:


> These are the winners
> 
> Bermuda breath
> View attachment 4064010
> ...


Beautiful jw, Did u grow these in your adjusted coots recepie?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's the keeper of my genetics

Cheisle og F1


grown outdoors and organic. All phenos I've found smell strongly of canalope many have pink to light purple tints.
I've made a few strains but I've ran the most testers of this. Hope yall like her


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 31, 2017)

Everyone's crosses look stellar!! 
My dm is open


----------



## hyroot (Dec 31, 2017)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Beautiful jw, Did u grow these in your adjusted coots recepie?


Yes but also fed labs and flower power (lacto based ferment)


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2018)

#columbianagold  #jackHerer #newyear#getoffthatbullshit#itallstartswithaseed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

Subbed on this one gen....intuition is telling me Fuego


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 1, 2018)

hyroot said:


> Yes but also fed labs and flower power (lacto based ferment)


Can't wait to try out labs this season.
When making the soil mix, can i make my own bokashi or grokashi or do I have to order it?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4066312
> #columbianagold  #jackHerer #newyear#getoffthatbullshit#itallstartswithaseed.


For old gene they sure look better than new strain!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 2, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Can't wait to try out labs this season.
> When making the soil mix, can i make my own bokashi or grokashi or do I have to order it?



you can make your own bokashi. I do. I just followed the recipe on the Teraganix site but I also added sea salt and rock dusts. It takes 20-30 days to ferment the bran. Make the labs first. You'll need the labs to make bokashi.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

Honeystomper same cut..... one is full of seeds.
 
Love how seeds work


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper same cut..... one is full of seeds.
> View attachment 4066975
> Love how seeds work


That's honey stomper in the back? I really like her structure and color.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2018)

Also I'm curios when you guys are hitting your females with pollen?
I feel like I always hit mine early...


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That's honey stomper in the back? I really like her structure and color.


Them green stems are wedding cake BX1 

Thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 2, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Also I'm curios when you guys are hitting your females with pollen?
> I feel like I always hit mine early...


i hit mine as soon as the buds are pea size to marble size. want to make sure they have time to mature


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Also I'm curios when you guys are hitting your females with pollen?
> I feel like I always hit mine early...


I like to wait till weeks 3-4..

Helps me let my plants finish.. no chop till seeds are done.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them green stems are wedding cake BX1
> 
> Thanks


My bad I didn't even see those i meant the middle. The purple ones that grow like a sog'ers dream


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystompers full of mimosa dust...
> View attachment 4062817
> She smells like grape Now-N-laters..


Should be some loud citrus grapey goodness once you pop those beans. 
I woulda loved to get some Symbiotic gear but it moves quicker than I do.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2018)

A


BionicΩChronic said:


> My bad I didn't even see those i meant the middle. The purple ones that grow like a sog'ers dream


Them 4 plants are all honeystomper same cut,1 is full of seeds,she is the lite green one.



HydroRed said:


> Should be some loud citrus grapey goodness once you pop those beans.
> I woulda loved to get some Symbiotic gear but it moves quicker than I do.


Thanks,as long as the plants from this turn out good,they will be available soon.... @OES


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

#sundea driver #10
 
About ready for cuts...

Legend (crinkle) & lemonade 
 

GMO(garlic cookies)
 
Ready for cuts...

Few more to get...


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Fem run:
Sunshine 4 x GG #4 @bmgnoot 
South beach sherb 
Miami mango @incanlama

Sunshine 4 x GG #4


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> A
> 
> Them 4 plants are all honeystomper same cut,1 is full of seeds,she is the lite green one.
> 
> Thanks,as long as the plants from this turn out good,they will be available soon.... @OES


Id like some honeystomper x mimosa as well.
That honey stomper is all bud! Lol


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2018)

Black d.o.g x ghost train haze 1 
Size view of it.
Still have 3 or 4 weeks before the stretch. Thinking of crossing critical super silver haze x trippy gorilla over it to make fem seeds.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2018)

Gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 . should reach 7 foot tall by stretch. Unsure weather to cross it over itself or put 1 more gth1 cross over it. I also enjoy swapping. Strains with overseas growers


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2018)

This pheno is a pure mutant
 
Fan leaf right in the center,self splitting plant...
But also,it's looking like both sides are showing different sex parts..
Ones a boy the other is showing what looks like girl parts..still in veg with this one,so I'll see..

Also a few branches came in upside down
 
With the fan leaf on top... crazy


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2018)

Jelly Breath plant from seed but I have two extra clones so im heavily considering reversing & making S1’s next flowering round in month. I now have a spare tent to do the pollination away from my other plants. Out of the current plants I have now I think Swamp Thing x Jelly Breath will be a fire cross! I’ll use the seeds to do a few trades or something lol!

Really glad I freed up this 2x4 tent will make it alot easier to make chucks every round & still have a dedicated space to test pogeny. It really may be a year of chucks for me.

I cant get any of these seedlings from breeders gear to stay alive for a week meanwhile my chucks grow without a hitch. Its frustrating because im not doing anything different even started my chucks 1st to test the waters lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2018)

higher self said:


> Jelly Breath plant from seed but I have two extra clones so im heavily considering reversing & making S1’s next flowering round in month. I now have a spare tent to do the pollination away from my other plants. Out of the current plants I have now I think Swamp Thing x Jelly Breath will be a fire cross! I’ll use the seeds to do a few trades or something lol!
> 
> Really glad I freed up this 2x4 tent will make it alot easier to make chucks every round & still have a dedicated space to test pogeny. It really may be a year of chucks for me.
> 
> ...


Your chucks will be fresher than anything you can buy...


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> Your chucks will be fresher than anything you can buy...


No doubt! Definitely seeing it now & reach for the RudeGyal over all the other smoke. Made me cull a lot off plants with no regrets.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2018)

higher self said:


> Jelly Breath plant from seed but I have two extra clones so im heavily considering reversing & making S1’s next flowering round in month. I now have a spare tent to do the pollination away from my other plants. Out of the current plants I have now I think Swamp Thing x Jelly Breath will be a fire cross! I’ll use the seeds to do a few trades or something lol!
> 
> Really glad I freed up this 2x4 tent will make it alot easier to make chucks every round & still have a dedicated space to test pogeny. It really may be a year of chucks for me.
> 
> ...


Same thing here my chucks can basically grow wild yet I havt tonbaby the breeders plants.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> Fem run:
> Sunshine 4 x GG #4 @bmgnoot
> South beach sherb
> Miami mango @incanlama
> ...


only ran 5 of these but there were some fire plants in there for sure..super frosty...gnarly terps, not fruity or berry or cookie. funky/savory!. vigorous in veg also. got the honey stomper curing now  oh also trimming up 3 big ass dessert breath to replenish the stock of that sexy bitch.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Same thing here my chucks can basically grow wild yet I havt tonbaby the breeders plants.


That sounds pretty awsome


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> #sundea driver #10
> View attachment 4067916
> About ready for cuts...
> 
> ...


Have you tried the GMO yet? It's such a good cut when grown right. This is my first time growing it but I've purchased it many times and it is supreme smoke. Nasty f'n gym sock, rotting flesh flavor from the Chem and actually a really nice potency from the Chem too. The cookies just lend their looks basically.


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Same thing here my chucks can basically grow wild yet I havt tonbaby the breeders plants.


Your not lying often I have random chucks sprouting out of other pots. These chucks I just started are growing awesome even with the cold weather, only lost 3 compared to 9 of the breders gear.

Although the Malawi I started are coming up fine so that’s good. I like to run mostly sativas in the summer my climate here seems suited for them. I do have a vastly improved grow space from last year so they will really be rocking.

Looking for that killer Malawi from Ace! Ive grown from some of this pack before had some that were great racy potent smoke & some that were just schwag. See what happens this round I want males of course lol. Maybe cross it to this Mangu Carrot I have flowering if she turns out good smoke.

Plenty of chucks coming down the pipeline!


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Have you tried the GMO yet? It's such a good cut when grown right. This is my first time growing it but I've purchased it many times and it is supreme smoke. Nasty f'n gym sock, rotting flesh flavor from the Chem and actually a really nice potency from the Chem too. The cookies just lend their looks basically.


Not yet,but definitely sounds right...hmmmm


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2018)

higher self said:


> Your not lying often I have random chucks sprouting out of other pots. These chucks I just started are growing awesome even with the cold weather, only lost 3 compared to 9 of the breders gear.
> 
> Although the Malawi I started are coming up fine so that’s good. I like to run mostly sativas in the summer my climate here seems suited for them. I do have a vastly improved grow space from last year so they will really be rocking.
> 
> ...


Sounds nice. I've got 2 Malawi's growing 1 pure and another crossed with new Zealand sativa. I'm going to cross gth1 over it to make sure it has a good sativa high. I love growing Sativa's as well have a few sativa strains growing at the moment.


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2018)

Well that happened...
 
Soon as it warms up,I'm popping them..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well that happened...
> View attachment 4070965
> Soon as it warms up,I'm popping them..



where could a guy order some little custom baggies like that?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well that happened...
> View attachment 4070965
> Soon as it warms up,I'm popping them..


 Im hyped up for you haha


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> where could a guy order some little custom baggies like that?


Got these off ebay..

Candy bags.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Got these off ebay..
> 
> Candy bags.


thanks man


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Got these off ebay..
> 
> Candy bags.


Lol where can a guy like me get those chucks


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 10, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol where can a guy like me get those chucks


This. 

Out of room, but I see all the fire you guys got going and it makes me drool. 

Should be throwing out tester pics in the next month or two.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 11, 2018)

Gorilla bomb x ghost train haze 1 plants .there about 3 weeks away from the stretch. This cross stretches bigtime. Plants will end up over 7 foot tall.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely ready to kick this cookie/designer nug train to the sidelines, for some true funk
 
...I should have got a few more packs of this.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2018)

@genuity or anyone else that could possibly help.

I'd really like to preserve this Guava D I have. When I germed the first 5 from the pack I got all females. Four were very similar and one appeared to lean towards the Stardawg. Anyway, a horrible tragedy had befallen my family. My rooms were taken over by some very well meaning friends. All the Guava D cuts were lost.
So, I've germed the last of the pack but I know the odds are against me after finding 5 girls in the first round. 
My question is, if I do end up with another female (or two if I'm lucky) should I pollinate using all the males? 
I have no experience "selecting" males and my goal is to just preserve as much of these genetics as possible. 

What would be the best steps to take or easiest direction to go in? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Sidenote: Normally I'd do a ton of my own research but my brain is still just not "there". I haven't slept more than a couple hrs a night in 5 months so I'm sorry if this is all over the place.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @genuity or anyone else that could possibly help.
> 
> I'd really like to preserve this Guava D I have. When I germed the first 5 from the pack I got all females. Four were very similar and one appeared to lean towards the Stardawg. Anyway, a horrible tragedy had befallen my family. My rooms were taken over by some very well meaning friends. All the Guava D cuts were lost.
> So, I've germed the last of the pack but I know the odds are against me after finding 5 girls in the first round.
> ...


Day at a time......day at a time.

As for the seeds,I'd hit what ever females,with what ever males I get(a few side branches on each female,collect pollen,Qtip pollen on bud sites,label each branch. and that is it)


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 14, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your situation.
My understanding of male selection is its based on stem rub, plant structure, vigor, and potentially if it shows trichs around bud sites in veg.
If i were you and my goal was as much preserved as possible, i would try to systematically use each male to pollinate each female but be very careful to label each branch and distinguish between which male pollinates which branch by labeling.
Lets say you get one female 4 males. Train the female to have 4 main branches and hit each branch with one male, either with a paintbrush or plastic bag method or some other way. Same if you get 2 fems and 3 males (each female gets hit on one branch from each male). This would likely require keeping males in one area and the female seperate because once pollen drops in an area it spreads easily.
If you did it all in one i think it would not be an even distribution from the males. One or two would dominate by dropping alittle earlier or by hitting a certain airflow area or something.
Just my opinion Gen or others can chime in. They know much more than I


Edit- Gen beat me by 5 min...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely ready to kick this cookie/designer nug train to the sidelines, for some true funk
> View attachment 4072009
> ...I should have got a few more packs of this.


I love the art on the packaging.
Reminisent of a military insignia.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Day at a time......day at a time.
> 
> As for the seeds,I'd hit what ever females,with what ever males I get(a few side branches on each female,collect pollen,Qtip pollen on bud sites,label each branch. and that is it)


Thank you gen. Most days its hour by hour. 

This sounds like it would be the simplest route to take. Then, later on down the road I can germ several of the seeds and have a good look and go from there. I'm fortunate to have an extra tent to do an (open?) pollination at a separate location, far from my production grow.




rocknratm said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation.
> My understanding of male selection is its based on stem rub, plant structure, vigor, and potentially if it shows trichs around bud sites in veg.
> If i were you and my goal was as much preserved as possible, i would try to systematically use each male to pollinate each female but be very careful to label each branch and distinguish between which male pollinates which branch by labeling.
> Lets say you get one female 4 males. Train the female to have 4 main branches and hit each branch with one male, either with a paintbrush or plastic bag method or some other way. Same if you get 2 fems and 3 males (each female gets hit on one branch from each male). This would likely require keeping males in one area and the female seperate because once pollen drops in an area it spreads easily.
> ...


This is ideally what I would "like" to do but to be completely honest, I really don't think i could pull off all that work. I fear I'd certainly fail at any attempts to keep track of that much. I know in reality it sounds simple but simple tasks are still very challenging for me. After I take cuts I will give this at least a try. Maybe one day I'll be able to get up to the levels shown in here but for now I'll be satisfied if I can successfully end up with some F2s. That's what these would be correct?


The garden is my distraction and I've been growing long enough that it requires little thought. Its mostly routine but chucking is something new. I'm certain I'll be back with more questions. Thank you guys. I really appreciate the time you took to lend me a hand.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 17, 2018)

The work begins lol. Seed shucking sucks bad and is sticky work.
Thoroughly dried but I've gotta dig for em.
Lots of immature seeds so ill pollinate earlier next time.
Chem 91#12 f2
Still Looking for a solid reputable sour diesel to cross to. Don't wanna settle for Cali connection but I've got em if I have too


----------



## morgwar (Jan 17, 2018)

morgwar said:


> The work begins lol. Seed shucking sucks bad and is sticky work.
> Thoroughly dried but I've gotta dig for em.
> Lots of immature seeds so ill pollinate earlier next time.
> Chem 91#12 f2
> ...


I've got a 5x5 tent, that I plan on using for a 25 plant SOG to sort out the f2 generation looking for uniformity. Ill probably have to run twice but might get luck the first time. If f3 looks stable ill run f4 and then hopefully have a dark heart sour d to cross to. Then its time to start over.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you gen. Most days its hour by hour.
> 
> This sounds like it would be the simplest route to take. Then, later on down the road I can germ several of the seeds and have a good look and go from there. I'm fortunate to have an extra tent to do an (open?) pollination at a separate location, far from my production grow.
> 
> ...


Isolating everything like that is ideal but would take a separate space for each male to know there's no cross contamination. I did a pollination project with the chosen plants in a tent with a charcoal filter in the same house as my flowering rooms. There was a yellow film of pollen on everything in the tent but I didn't see a single seed anywhere else.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 17, 2018)

morgwar said:


> The work begins lol. Seed shucking sucks bad and is sticky work.
> Thoroughly dried but I've gotta dig for em.
> Lots of immature seeds so ill pollinate earlier next time.
> Chem 91#12 f2
> ...


Give a good rinse awhile after pollination. Lingering pollen will fertilize new calyxes making seeds that won't ripen in time and taking resources from the ripening of the first round of fertilized calyxes.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 17, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Give a good rinse awhile after pollination. Lingering pollen will fertilize new calyxes making seeds that won't ripen in time and taking resources from the ripening of the first round of fertilized calyxes.


Thanks man! Yeah I'm pretty sure that's what happened. Good pollen off that male though lol


----------



## jonb1724 (Jan 17, 2018)

Running through the batch of my first breeding. I have only tested outdoors but now I'm 100% indoor now. Big plants are Johnny's Glue, in the smaller pot is a (Humboldt)Lemon Garlic O.G x (Brothers Grimm) C99. I bought my tents used and the guy I bought them from gave me a few beans. The solo cups are Mainly Johnny's Chunk, I have 2 more Johnny's Glue, and a couple of more of my breedings. Just going to keep running until I run out of beans. I'm looking for some bad as girls and dudes for F'2, F'3, and crosses.


----------



## jonb1724 (Jan 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them IG DM's be popping...it go down in the DM
> 
> It's mostly folks in non med states,that want what they want.. and don't give a damn basically.


Where can I buy your gear from?


----------



## jonb1724 (Jan 17, 2018)

So many chunkers with great genetics! But I don't know where to find their gear.


----------



## smashcity (Jan 17, 2018)

There's a lot of interesting, promising, and enticing chucks in this thread. I always wondered why most growers frown down on male plants. Personally, I always make f2s with new seeds I buy just in case I want to visit the same strain in the future and for preservation purposes.

@morgwar I have some chucks that I have done with the ecsd that I have hundreds of seeds of. I have:

(Ecsd s1 x (ecsd x raredankness) x (ecsd x karmas headbanger) that i chucked from dr greenthumb, rare dankness sour d og, and karmad headbanger. I then backcrossed a male to the ecsd clone only (chacos cut). 

some of the best Super potent herb and great yields when dialed in but she's too finicky for me and is a Bitch to grow. I had to put her on pause for now.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 18, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> So many chunkers with great genetics! But I don't know where to find their gear.


man you can do it all yourself, just get 2 ace strains and throw pollen around, im sure @genuity can guide you to some surefire types that will be a hit straight up, i chuck lots of different untried types so i get about 50% duds.
below are a few that would be a good start for a newby pollen chucker...

if you send an email to hazeman himself you can buy Mikado for $40
[email protected]

if you go to the link listed below for greenpointseeds you can purchase any of those on sale for $37, so for under $100 you will have a top quality pollen chuck ready to go

https://greenpointseeds.com/shop/collections/buy-greenpoint-seeds/


----------



## Noinch (Jan 18, 2018)

Thought i'd share a bit of what I'm doing. Here is a (Delhi Friend x Blueberry) x Brazilian landrace I made and a Purple Badlands male from Greenpoint Seeds that i'll be crossing with it. I also have a female Apollo 11 from Brothers Grimm, Og Chem Cookies by Connoisseur Genetics and Chocolope by DNA that will be hit with the Purple Badlands

Just trying to spread as many good seeds around Australia as I can since the vast majority of weed I come across here, especially on the west side is terrible. Especially for anywhere between 300-400 an ounce on the west coast


----------



## jonb1724 (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> man you can do it all yourself, just get 2 ace strains and throw pollen around, im sure @genuity can guide you to some surefire types that will be a hit straight up, i chuck lots of different untried types so i get about 50% duds.
> below are a few that would be a good start for a newby pollen chucker...
> View attachment 4074957
> if you send an email to hazeman himself you can buy Mikado for $40
> ...


I ended up buying the pioneer kush. Thanks. If you ever find a sale like that let me know please! Thanks again!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> I ended up buying the pioneer kush. Thanks. If you ever find a sale like that let me know please! Thanks again!


no prob, Hazemans stuff is great too, he has a very large range...email him for his stocklist, @$40 a pack with cheap postage & many payment methods its all good!


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2018)

Let some folks smoke some RudeGyal & they said they were stuck on the couch only able to move their eyes, dude said he was going to call me & ask if I laced the weed lmfao!! Said it was the best he has smoked since 1999 & I didnt even give um my keeper smoke either, haha I love it!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Let some folks smoke some RudeGyal & they said they were stuck on the couch only able to move their eyes, dude said he was going to call me & ask if I laced the weed lmfao!! Said it was the best he has smoked since 1999 & I didnt even give um my keeper smoke either, haha I love it!


That's kinda specific. What'd he smoke in '99?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Let some folks smoke some RudeGyal & they said they were stuck on the couch only able to move their eyes, dude said he was going to call me & ask if I laced the weed lmfao!! Said it was the best he has smoked since 1999 & I didnt even give um my keeper smoke either, haha I love it!


That's what happens when you don't have a good source for weed, i was in the island for 4 month, only good smoke was a fresh morroco hash (very easy to find when good weed was almost impossible to find) and fresh critical + hash , the weed was not good almost only critical+ or bad skunk when it wasnt local ( mexican brick weed look 100% better..), cut too soon , bad drying and bad cure = ditch weed... 

Just to say i smoked my keeper animal pie and right now i can't handle it lol send me straight to bed, my girl now can take more than me


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

Jolly olly Orange germ test....


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> That's kinda specific. What'd he smoke in '99?


Not sure I was too busy laughing soo hard! I’ll have to ask. I think the point he was trying to make was that its been awhile since he got that stuck off of weed. 




madininagyal said:


> That's what happens when you don't have a good source for weed, i was in the island for 4 month, only good smoke was a fresh morroco hash (very easy to find when good weed was almost impossible to find) and fresh critical + hash , the weed was not good almost only critical+ or bad skunk when it wasnt local ( mexican brick weed look 100% better..), cut too soon , bad drying and bad cure = ditch weed...
> 
> Just to say i smoked my keeper animal pie and right now i can't handle it lol send me straight to bed, my girl now can take more than me


This is true & why I dont smoke unless I grow lol. I really crushed it with my winter grow w/ the COB setup tho this shit gets me baked with no couchlock all day long. Its more heady imo but when I stopped smoking for a few wks it was defiantly kicking my ass lol. 

I rather have a low weed tolerance than high its not a competition of who can smoke the most lol. I’ll have to check back with dude & see if his tolerance has adjusted to the RudeGyal.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 22, 2018)

I was cleaning my outdoor gear and found a flower pot i had trow some pale seed in seed from my last crosses and seems like i will have to pop some rezlly soon looking at this male!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2018)

Jolly olly Orange 100%germ
 
PCG Lemonaide


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Jolly olly Orange 100%germ
> View attachment 4077572
> PCG Lemonaide
> View attachment 4077573


Mimosa x ?


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Mimosa x ?


Mimosa x orange og


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2018)

Open pollinated clones with my Blue Ripper BX1 rks male, day 50...

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) BX2's:

 

Blue Ripper x Fireballs F1's:

 

Blue Ripper x Sand Storm F1's:

 

Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking real good @GroErr ..that last pic is bursting with so much potential..

Sitting here trimming up last run of dessert breath & honeystomper mcpurp pheno.
 
That purp is a pleasant surprise, in the smoke department..

Dessert breath X mimosa...
 

Should make for some creamalious flavors, with a wallop of a stone..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Looking real good @GroErr ..that last pic is bursting with so much potential..
> 
> Sitting here trimming up last run of dessert breath & honeystomper mcpurp pheno.
> View attachment 4078100
> ...


Smoke look so good make you just wanna start eating the nugs. No water straight milk


----------



## GroErr (Jan 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Looking real good @GroErr ..that last pic is bursting with so much potential..
> 
> Sitting here trimming up last run of dessert breath & honeystomper mcpurp pheno.
> View attachment 4078100
> ...


Cheers, your buds are looking dank as usual 

Came across that Sand Storm and want to mix it with some sativas. Got a male and female pheno in a pack. Both have a strong sweet spearmint smell going on, want to see where I can take that in a few crosses.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 23, 2018)

this has got to be one of the best threads on this site. props to ALL chuckers !!!!


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this has got to be one of the best threads on this site. props to ALL chuckers !!!!


I concur.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2018)

My next chuck is in the veg room getting ready to move into the flower tent in about a week or so once the girls flowering are done.

I'll be using a male Grapes 13 (hazeman) to pollinate my four female grapes 13, better chances for a grape stomper pheno in the f2 I figure, and I'll be pollinating 4 clones of my cross miyagi. 1 has a grapeish smell and huge sativa type bud probably from the critical bilbo in the mom, 1 is my orange cut and other my berry wine cut.

I'm waiting on the four miyagi to finish up flowering in the tent and then I'm flowering the grapes 13 and 1 clone of each miyagi and these 8 girls will be my grapes 13 chucks.

I'm stoked to cross this girl, berry wine, she yields and is frosty af


The orange cut has superb smell to her and I can't wait to cut her down and smoke it. She is only lacking in resin production which my have been due to me not dialing her in or perhaps because she is sativa leaning? Either way I'm sure the gr13 will add to the potency and flavor. But the orange is sticking around for my next, next chuck which will be with a tangerine power. TP will add potency and my orange cut will add size/vigor and both bring strong orange flavor.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath X mimosa...
> 
> Should make for some creamalious flavors, with a wallop of a stone..


this right here.. oh man. i didnt save a male of my mimosa pack but i may reverse my keeper orange soda pheno to do the same cross in a fem version. among other things id hit with it.... may have to wait til spring but may get a smalllll 2x2 tent or 2 to get these chucks progressing. the sin mint f2's i made are still undergoing testing..first round looking very good and 2nd round with great potential..an extra frosty duckfoot male that ive got plans for probably needs to be cloned for safe keeping. 

only wound up with 2 females of Dessert breath x Sin mint cookie male but theyve been flipped.. will get some pics in here when theres something.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 24, 2018)

Martian monkey f3 
(Gg4 x lemon alien) 


So stoked to find my one of a kind


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 25, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Martian monkey f3
> (Gg4 x lemon alien)
> 
> 
> ...


the greenish colored beans you have look similiar to when i pulled are these still viable? if so how long do you wait until the green beans are able to germinate properly?


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

Exotic genetics mike,needs o hurry up and find that seed cleaner. .
 
Honeystomper X mimosa (goofy grape)

Some of the ol'school names
 
They was wild back then...lol

Injun orange...lol wtf.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 26, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> the greenish colored beans you have look similiar to when i pulled are these still viable? if so how long do you wait until the green beans are able to germinate properly?


I’m not going to run these beans in a few months so I’m sure they will be ready then. 

Some of the beans are starting to darken already


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 26, 2018)

lol those names are great...witht he pictures to go with em


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Exotic genetics mike,needs o hurry up and find that seed cleaner. .
> View attachment 4079478
> Honeystomper X mimosa (goofy grape)
> 
> ...


i remember as a kid this Redskin lolly had an Injun on the pack, then political correctness rendered the following packs more tame!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey checkers 
We got some really good growers in this thread, hats off on all your guys work. 
I’m running AN(grandmaster) it’s getting old
I need something new, what is everyone using for food? 
I’m doing supercropping mostly (4 plants under a 1000DE
Thanks for any advice


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey checkers
> We got some really good growers in this thread, hats off on all your guys work.
> I’m running AN(grandmaster) it’s getting old
> I need something new, what is everyone using for food?
> ...


I been using this the past yr,great stuff
Cocotek A&B grow
Cocotek A&B bloom


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I been using this the past yr,great stuff
> Cocotek A&B grow
> Cocotek A&B bloom


I’m using peat, I was told not to use coco nutritents with peat n stick to normal hydro nutrients. Any input?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m using peat, I was told not to use coco nutritents with peat n stick to normal hydro nutrients. Any input?


i just planted some clones in perlite and peat and they have responded very well to mega-crop. 1 nutrient to seedling to harvest.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m using peat, I was told not to use coco nutritents with peat n stick to normal hydro nutrients. Any input?


Right now I use it it sunshine#4,DWC,Hugo blocks,foxfarm soil...all good this way.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m using peat, I was told not to use coco nutritents with peat n stick to normal hydro nutrients. Any input?


Jacks 3 part formula is pretty awesome in coco. Not sure about peat though.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

I tried megacrop sample & my plants do not like it at all. I like to use Jacks, I need the citrus one but the all purpose is working well. I guess im half organic with top dressing & half salts with the jack. I grow in coco mixed with a bit of peat


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> I tried megacrop sample & my plants do not like it at all. I like to use Jacks, I need the citrus one but the all purpose is working well. I guess im half organic with top dressing & half salts with the jack. I grow in coco mixed with a bit of peat


you are the only one i have heard say this. why? how did your plants respond?


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you are the only one i have heard say this. why? how did your plants respond?


Its hard to explain but they just did not look happy . Like its to much going on for them with that mix. With the Jacks they dont miss a beat & look happy afterward. I’ll have to keep playing around with it but its not doing anything better over the Jacks I have.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2018)

GMO/DWC/LEC


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 28, 2018)

Been trying to get a feedback if these seeds willl be vilable feedback welcomed need to know if they wlll ripen or mature and can actually be used these were the darkest looking out of the bunch the others stayed green thanks


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

They look decent enough I bet they will pop for sure even from a water soak.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 28, 2018)

higher self said:


> They look decent enough I bet they will pop for sure even from a water soak.


How long should I wait to plant em I dropped some in a glass of water they sank but never cracked after 4days figured let the rest I had and let em sit and dry or stick em in a glass tube with rice ? I wanna plant em as soon as possible for the party cup grow off since it’s a cross I been working on unfortunately I might of pulled this plant to soon hoping for the best eedbackwelcomed


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2018)

I'd let them dry for a week,or so... then germ away.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'd let them dry for a week,or so... then germ away.


Will the seed change to a dark brown or the green to white so I know when to try em ? Thanks for the hope would hate to lose what I been working on


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Will the seed change to a dark brown or the green to white so I know when to try em ? Thanks for the hope would hate to lose what I been working on


Not gonna change color to much.. but you will be able to give them a lite squeeze,and the duds will crush in your fingers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 29, 2018)

GDP x (skunk x nl x haze)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

by march/april i should be ready for a little pollinating project.

gonna run clones of ghost train haze, bogglegum, sour diesel and 707 truthband in my swingers tent 

i have viable sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen, so i am gonna hit up a branch or two and create

BOGxBM F1
BOGxSD F1
707TBxBM F1
707TBxSD F1
GTHxBM F1
GTHxSD F1

will also use STS on the bogglegum to create some female pollen to throw on a branch or two creating

BOG S1
707TBxBOG F1 FEMS
GTHxBOG F1 FEMS
SDxBOG F1 FEMS


getting clones going now for this project


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> will also use STS on the bogglegum to create some female pollen to throw on a branch or two creating
> 
> BOG S1
> 707TBxBOG S1
> ...


Only the BOG x BOG would be an S1, others would be Feminized F1's


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 29, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Only the BOG x BOG would be an S1, others would be Feminized F1's



you're correct, not sure what i was thinking. guess sour d was thinking for me, lol

edited my post, thanks


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2018)

Honeystompers X mimosa 
 
Cleaning them up,and getting some ready for testing..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystompers X mimosa
> View attachment 4082833
> Cleaning them up,and getting some ready for testing..


What a cool pic. I love that colored pointy calyx chillin in the middle.

I'm going to start a very small project too.
I plan to collect some pollen from the best looking Guava D male and make some F2s and hit a few branches of Apollo F4 as well.


----------



## mrfreshy (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm loving this one.
GTH x Soulfood(pinesoul x 88G13HP)
 

And I'm really looking forward to these:
 
I took a nice Sunshine Daydream male and hit Grape Pie, Chem 4, Pure Love (3:1cbd), Blissful Wizard(not pictured)


----------



## indican3 (Feb 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Been trying to get a feedback if these seeds willl be vilable feedback welcomed need to know if they wlll ripen or mature and can actually be used these were the darkest looking out of the bunch the others stayed green thanks View attachment 4080934


Had about 14 seeds that looked like that, maybe even less mature. Top right corner here:



Soaked in paper towel, didn't expect much, maybe 4-5 germs tops. 10 DAYS LATER they all started opening (except 1-2), these weren't week old fresh beans either (5-6 months old). Had like a 90% success rate, pretty surprised. But yea give it extra time I thought for sure my luck was running low after a week of no germs and like I said 1 after the other they started popping day 10.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 1, 2018)

indican3 said:


> Had about 14 seeds that looked like that, maybe even less mature. Top right corner here:
> 
> View attachment 4082942
> 
> Soaked in paper towel, didn't expect much, maybe 4-5 germs tops. 10 DAYS LATER they all started opening (except 1-2), these weren't week old fresh beans either (5-6 months old). Had like a 90% success rate, pretty surprised. But yea give it extra time I thought for sure my luck was running low after a week of no germs and like I said 1 after the other they started popping day 10.


Thanks man! I’m glad there’s hope I busted my ass off trying to find these phenos and getting the beans all dialed in still have a lot to do with em would hate to cut the project short so you think after a month or two the should be good to pop? Like u said I waited 2weeks and nothing I also got some pineapple beans around but they are real dark and big but I’m having the same prob with em figured I either scarify. Em or just do the napkin trick with em when I try the others again thanks again for the feedback


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2018)

Oger 99 x Sour Bubble


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 2, 2018)

I then reversed a cut of that and pollenated a Purple Elephant pheno of Elephant Stomper and came up with this. Sour Princess


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 2, 2018)

@Useful fuck thats a beauty! glad i found this thread!


----------



## too larry (Feb 3, 2018)

indican3 said:


> Had about 14 seeds that looked like that, maybe even less mature. Top right corner here:
> 
> View attachment 4082942
> 
> Soaked in paper towel, didn't expect much, maybe 4-5 germs tops. 10 DAYS LATER they all started opening (except 1-2), these weren't week old fresh beans either (5-6 months old). Had like a 90% success rate, pretty surprised. But yea give it extra time I thought for sure my luck was running low after a week of no germs and like I said 1 after the other they started popping day 10.


Back in October I planted some seeds from fresh picked bud. I was dealing with rot and had to chop everything early, so some of the seeds were pretty white. I had about a 50% germ rate at the time. But I left the tray outside, and have had sprouts every 3-4 weeks since, with the last one popping the ground last week. I haven't ever kept seeds in soil that long before, so I'm not sure if this is unusual or not. But three months is a long time for seeds to keep sprouting.


----------



## higher self (Feb 4, 2018)

Reveg of one of the RudeGyal’s. Think im just going to flower her again, never done that before so should be cool! If I can reveg with certainty like this it would make life easier. I think I’ll do it to the plants im not scared of losing lol, will definitely save me mother & clone space!

If you leave popcorn buds in select places the plant will regrow like it has been topped already. All I have to do is LST or supercrop & veg for another month.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2018)

Getting close...to what?...I don't know.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 5, 2018)

very nice ^^^


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2018)

Mimosa on the left... Dessert breath on the right...
 
Mimosa hits hard,but is short lived(half hr or so,then it's just an I'm high feeling)..taste is off the chain,smell is delicious.

Dessert breath hits hard & strong,last a good 2+hrs..can be a drag at times,taste is cookie dough,chem funk,no sweetnes(in this cut)..sticky nugs.

This is the last run for this cut of dessert breath, she is full of mimosa babies..


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

Isssa girl....
 
Columbian gold x Jack H


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 6, 2018)

nice cross


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 7, 2018)

@genuity
Shit! Man youre just impressive!

@Amos Otis
Thank you for the link

@all
Hi I just started aThread about my Hybrids...
Just forgot about this one...lol
Had a lil riu break so dont matter....


Two Years ago I made the following Crosses...
Qleaner x Exodus Chese
Qleaner x Pakistan Citral Kush
Qleaner x Sensi's Big Bud
Qleaner x Incredible Bulk

All are Regulars.

Would you grow one of them?
If yes whats Your Favourite?

This Year I hopefully can make the following regular Crosses...

Bizarre -Sick Meds- x Bizarre
Bizarre x Durban Poison
Bizarre x Orange Skunk
Bizarre x (Qleaner x Exodus Cheese)
Bizarre x My F12 -optional-
Bizarre x DurBush -optional-

Would You grow one of them?
Who's your Favourite?

Would be so nice to get some Feedback on that

Peace


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 7, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> @genuity
> Shit! Man youre just impressive!
> 
> @Amos Otis
> ...


Lets see a pic of your bizarre and Qleaner


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Lets see a pic of your bizarre and Qleaner


If the Cross happens I will not only share pics of the Parents I'll share it all but.......

At the Moment there are only the Beans I made Two Years ago.
This are the Qleaner crosses.

And I have kept one Female Clone from a lil Testgrow outdoor last Year.
Its Exodus cheese x Qleaner
Had a great taste and insane resin production. But the grow spot wasnt ideal so I'll try her indoor this Year in sog.


Btw. I said "hopefully this Year....Bizarre Crosses...."
But at the Moment I am realy fuc**** disapointed.
I have a Timeframe so I have to be in Time to germinate Seeds taking Cuttings a.s.o and I do all by the Moon.... so Timing is important for me...

Got me some of this Bizarre seeds from a Reseller because the Shop on Breeders Homepage is dead. Seeds looked good dark and heavy and all sunk within a couple of hours.
Planted half of what I got along with other Beans. Other Beans sprouted the Bizarre not. 
I have an absolute Faible for Black Russian based Strains!!!
So I realy want to work with something like Bizarre.
Now I hit the reseller two times reported the Problem ... no answer yet.
If its about selling you stuff he'll answer even at monday morning at 3.15 AM.
But dealing with Problems.... lmao
I know the Dude and he'll blame me for sure.
I mean I even planted by the Moon so wtf all other Beans made it.
I think the Beans were old.
Know a lot about old Beans as you can see in ny GA3 Thread...lol

I contacted the Breeder a hour ago or so ... asked if I can order directly... lets see what they say.

Peace


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2018)

Cheese is some damn good smoke...


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cheese is some damn good smoke...


My best plant is a cheese cross by DNA that I found when I first started growing.....a free pack of seeds at that.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cheese is some damn good smoke...





eastcoastled said:


> My best plant is a cheese cross by DNA that I found when I first started growing.....a free pack of seeds at that.


I got 2 exodus in veg now. 

Its been a few years since i had my buddha cheesus. So i ordered some exodus. 

Hopefully it will live up to its name lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 9, 2018)

The exodus is realy not bad. Good taste lots of resin.
I like the low amount of leafes in the buds. Totaly easy and fast to clean after harvest.
Downside... it keeps you low in scissor hash compared to old world kush for example. You just have too lil of work manicuring.
Buds are hard. Great allround plant.

They have different Cheese cuts in the UK.
And I would cut at least one of my fingers for a cut of "UK Industrial Cheese"
Friend told me about it.

Did someone of You guys know about it?

Peace


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 10, 2018)

Gonna post pics in a few days. Popped some more seeds and finally got a female of (Forum Cookies x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies). Also got a male Chocolate Trip F2 from Bodhi flowering that I'll be crossing to Forum Cookies, GG4, Bodhi Black Triangle, and Strawbanana Cream from Karma.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

I love cheese strains. I made one I call it dank cheese. It' super cheesey. Very very strong flower smell. Filters are an absolute must if you'e trying to keep on the DL. It's (exodus cheese x critical cheese) x chem D.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Unreleased Marz Cookies
Flower day like 16 I think
 

 

Also have some original 1995 OG Kush going. Some greenpoint stuff, and airborne g13 x genius


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Unreleased Marz Cookies
> Flower day like 16 I think
> View attachment 4087513
> 
> ...


Cool stuff!
1995 is that in the Bluepacks from back then?

Btw
My Cheese had no cheesy smell or taste. Lol
Mine.smelled like dogshit on a shoe.
But taste was ok high was great


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Cool stuff!
> 1995 is that in the Bluepacks from back then?
> 
> Btw
> ...


I'm not sure. I got them gifted from a close family friend that has actually had the 95 cut since 95. He has a mother that is super old. He used sts to make fems from a clone.


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not sure. I got them gifted from a close family friend that has actually had the 95 cut since 95. He has a mother that is super old. He used sts to make fems from a clone.


Ok

Tried to make fems from fem autos I got gifted as freebie late '17...
I trusted in breeders description... third set of leafes and flowering starts it stated... wrong.... took ages to start flowering for the seedmothers...meanwhile the cs fucked up the pollenmother...sad girl ...totally stoped growing just survived.
I guess I'll try GA3 0,1% Solution for future experiments.
But I still say its not realy confirmed with my ethics this entire Plant manipulation thing.

I still prefer regulars
Mother nature is the way to go.... but some experiments just to educate myself are ok I guess. Dunno

Btw. Had some communucation for the old Bizarre Seeds they sold me. Looks like they restocked by next week and they will send me some when they got their load from the Breeder. Lets see had to fill a form for the breeder to describe the problem and such unneeded buerocracy so they can get a free pack as refund from the Breeder. Cracy. This Austrians realy turn every Penny six times. Lmao

Peace


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

Dominion seed company ~ Swayze

I wonder how they will stack up against ghost town f2.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dominion seed company ~ Swayze
> View attachment 4088038
> I wonder how they will stack up against ghost town f2.


Nice, I have 6 dominion skunk up, prob a week behind those. I’ll be popping the test soon for sure. One thing I can say is the vigor is noticeable vs some other seed pops i’ve Done recently.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dominion seed company ~ Swayze
> View attachment 4088038
> I wonder how they will stack up against ghost town f2.


How your ghost town looking fam


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> How your ghost town looking fam


Doing good,bushing her out for mom status ..

I want to run cuts of her with what ever Swayze females I get..


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Doing good,bushing her out for mom status ..
> 
> I want to run cuts of her with what ever Swayze females I get..


You popped one bean and got a Lucky female huh that’s good


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 11, 2018)

Woohoo swayze thats 170$ Seeds


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi chuckers

Anybody ever grew some RIOT gear?

They take 300bucks for a pack of 12 beans.
Is their gear worth it?

At least the parentage of their gear sounds f******* fire.

Peace


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2018)

@bmgnoot 
 
GG #4 X sunshine #4

Genetics may be assbackward


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks prickly!

Mystery sprouts:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2018)

Looking good mo..

Columbian gold x Jack H 
 
Gonna be a long bud season for this one..


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2018)

Another @bmgnoot creation....
 
GG#4 X sunshine #4


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2018)

I saw! Are you sure the CG is a girl? They are very tricky.

I have these to try this year:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2018)

When i'm not making crosses, i'm workin on f2's. I may have an addiction...hahaha.

Dream Beaver f2
Wish Mountain f2
Mountain Temple f2
Silver Lotus f2
Ancient OG f2
Pink Lotus f2
Goji OG f2
A-13 Gorilla Arm x Snow Lotus f2
Dragons Blood Hashplant f2
Blowfish x Appalachia f2
Tranquil Elephantizer f2
Black Triangle f2
Blue Lotus f2
Genius Thai Extreme f2
Sunshine Daydream f2
Loompas Headband x Wookie f2

Some other misc f2's

Sin City- The REM f2
OG Raskal- Fire Alien f2
OG Raskal- Fire Alien Romulan f2
Loompa- Yeti OG f4
Swamp Boys- Apocalypto f2
OG Raskal- Fire OG f2
OG Raskal- WIFI Alien f2
Swamp Boys- Summer Breeze f2
Grandaddy Purp-Bay Lotus f2
Karma- Head Banger f2
Aficianado- Long Valley Royal Kush f2
Alien- Fruity Pebbles OG f2
Cabin Fever- Cujo Cookies f2
Rez- SSSDH f2
Red Eyed Genetics- Locktite f2
Aficianado- In The Pines f2
Top Dawg- Star Dawg f2's of his first Star Dawg release


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 14, 2018)

Open and/or targeted pollination?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 14, 2018)

Lots of targeted, some open.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 14, 2018)

Useful said:


> When i'm not making crosses, i'm workin on f2's. I may have an addiction...hahaha.
> 
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> ...



wow, love it !!!!!

you go man !!!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> When i'm not making crosses, i'm workin on f2's. I may have an addiction...hahaha.
> 
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> ...


You are definitly addicted.haha
This is a widespread Virus Bro.
I am simply unable to let go a grow completly unseeded myself hahaha

Btw. They all sound top!
I would take a pack of the StarDawg.

Keep up your great work!

Peace


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

I have a few accidental chucks to show.
I had a timer malfunction that sent some pollen flying from a Digital Dream - Digital Genetics and WIFI 43 F1 - Pirates of the Emerald Triangle run.

Pics from about a week ago. I plan to harvest in another week.
These are my first grow of these "Accichucks",
Locktite x Digital Dream - smells of sweet blueberry syrup.


Locktite x Wi Fi 43 F1(white fire og #43 x Pakistani Chitral Kush)
These smell just like the doner, very astringent wood and lemon.
I believe this is a very un-OG smell and must be the Pakistani Chitral Kush odor.
Maybe one of you has experience with the PCK and can validate or invalidate my theory?


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 15, 2018)

@Bakersfield

Nice Buds!

Two years ago I had a very nice purple PCK female.
She smelled like pure Afghan/pakistan hashish.
And I mean Hashish smell nothing like Plant smell.
I hoped for a berrypheno but got hashishpheno. Smell and taste just exactly like afghan hash.

She got chucked by a "purple" Qleaner male (sacks were purple striped, leafes not indoor).
The same male chucked a green exodus cheese.
In the testgrow all EC x Q females were green. But was just a small batch and taste and resin was good at least.
I love me some purple. Yeah.

Peace


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 15, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> You are definitly addicted.haha
> This is a widespread Virus Bro.
> I am simply unable to let go a grow completly unseeded myself hahaha
> 
> ...


If you are in the US, I will gladly send ya some. Me and custom forms have been a problem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

I snuck in right before lights on and flashed a few more chucks.
Locktite x Digital Dream 
 

Critical + x Locktite These are regs I made about a year ago.
 

Gorilla Bubble Bx2 x 501st OG
2 phenos.p


----------



## darkzero2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a few accidental chucks to show.
> I had a timer malfunction that sent some pollen flying from a Digital Dream - Digital Genetics and WIFI 43 F1 - Pirates of the Emerald Triangle run.
> 
> Pics from about a week ago. I plan to harvest in another week.
> ...


 That digital dream is good how did your Digital Dream Locktite taste and smoke


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> That digital dream is good how did your Digital Dream Locktite taste and smoke


I'm not sure yet. She is still ripening. 
1 pheno looks close to done and the other needs at least another week.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 16, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Ok
> 
> Tried to make fems from fem autos I got gifted as freebie late '17...
> I trusted in breeders description... third set of leafes and flowering starts it stated... wrong.... took ages to start flowering for the seedmothers...meanwhile the cs fucked up the pollenmother...sad girl ...totally stoped growing just survived.
> ...


If you want to make some cross with auto my friend got great succes with sweet skunk auto by sweet seed and lowrider


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I snuck in right before lights on and flashed a few more chucks.
> Locktite x Digital Dream
> View attachment 4090609
> 
> ...


The last one would be a Perfect pheno for mainlining or sog , baseball bat looking, and seem like to be dense, my favorite kind of pheno!!! Good job!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2018)

501st og had some good females in them.. how did you like the females you ran @Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> 501st og had some good females in them.. how did you like the females you ran @Bakersfield


I thought they were there on the potency, but I had long stalks with clusters of dense popcorn buds, super long internodes spacing, that didn't yield as well as I would have liked.


----------



## bmgnoot (Feb 16, 2018)

Hope those put out something nice for ya..had a couple keepers very potent smoke. These are 2 of the dessert breath x sin mint cookies cross I did. Sent these to a few folks here I believe.


----------



## darkzero2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I snuck in right before lights on and flashed a few more chucks.
> Locktite x Digital Dream
> View attachment 4090609
> 
> ...


wanted to ask you about your critical + was yours a dwarf plant


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I thought they were there on the potency, but I had long stalks with clusters of dense popcorn buds, super long internodes spacing, that didn't yield as well as I would have liked.


Man,this what I found,definitely want to revisit that cross..
 
 

I did a force og x 501st og chuck...may have to dig in them..


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> If you are in the US, I will gladly send ya some. Me and custom forms have been a problem.


Hey thats nice and cool!
But I am in Europe. If customs are a Problem we can do it the other way.
I have sent successfully to the US in the Past  more than one time.
And I have a cool way to make it stealth. But if I would post the technique openly it wouldnt be safe anymore haha but I can explain it to you in a pm if you want.

Btw. Your plants look damn nice as all the others posted here. I Love the Thread.
Buds are of very good size. Whats your light wattage?



madininagyal said:


> If you want to make some cross with auto my friend got great succes with sweet skunk auto by sweet seed and lowrider


Have made auto crosses but regulars successfully. 

@bmgnoot
Thats some frosty Lady !!

Peace

And I smoke a Bong now for you All


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,this what I found,definitely want to revisit that cross..
> View attachment 4090889
> View attachment 4090890
> 
> I did a force og x 501st og chuck...may have to dig in them..


That bud is sooooo nice!!!!
Is that the mom of the og cross mentioned below?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice looking plant and nice nugs, @genuity .
I think this is the only photo i have of the donor 501st Og in my cross.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 16, 2018)

JD's blueberry hit with pinhead's "Hellmint" 
blueberry x (thinmint x 3chems)
pics soon


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 16, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Hey thats nice and cool!
> But I am in Europe. If customs are a Problem we can do it the other way.
> I have sent successfully to the US in the Past  more than one time.
> And I have a cool way to make it stealth. But if I would post the technique openly it wouldnt be safe anymore haha but I can explain it to you in a pm if you want.
> ...


PM me anytime ya like, it is nice meeting like minded people. Thank for the compliment, one room is 2000 watts, another is 1200.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice looking plant and nice nugs, @genuity .
> I think this is the only photo i have of the donor 501st Og in my cross.
> View attachment 4090900


BTW, I also have S1's of the 501st og.

I'm actually quite surprised, that none of this cross threw nanners. 
I must have treated the 501st pretty rough to have gotten nanners from her.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2018)

Something,something, a long endless dirt road, something, enlightened self-interest, something.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I snuck in right before lights on and flashed a few more chucks.
> Locktite x Digital Dream
> View attachment 4090609
> 
> ...


I may have to run my 501st next, I’m thinking of crossing that with Blue Magoo or Bandit Breath.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I may have to run my 501st next, I’m thinking of crossing that with Blue Magoo or Bandit Breath.


How is that Blue Magoo? 
I was going to buy the Red Eyed Genetics 
ECC X Blue Mario, but I knew nothing of the Blue Magoo.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How is that Blue Magoo?
> I was going to buy the Red Eyed Genetics
> ECC X Blue Mario, but I knew nothing of the Blue Magoo.


Magoo is very potent and it tasted and smelled like grandmas rose perfume. I grew out Dynasty Genetics Blue Magoo BX2. I still have 10 seeds left and was going to pop them for my next run. I have some pictures of it in the Dynasty thread.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Magoo is very potent and it tasted and smelled like grandmas rose perfume. I grew out Dynasty Genetics Blue Magoo BX2. I still have 10 seeds left and was going to pop them for my next run. I have some pictures of it in the Dynasty thread.


Haha, I just noticed my spell check changed Magoo to Mario in my previous post.

Thanks LubdaNugs, I'll check it out.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Feb 17, 2018)

I recently started a post talking about my seed bank that I've had put away in the freezer since about 2011. My stock is full of regular, non feminized, non auto seed. Over the years I've dipped into the bank for breeding or F2 purpouses, but for the last few years they've set undisturbed. Until now. With only enough space and bandwidth to make more seed, I've started with some KC Brains Mango and decided to share my progress with you fine folks here who seem to be doing similar. Here are the 6 Mango in week 1 of flower. I got my suspicions on who my males will be. Any bets placed?


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2018)

GMO/garlic cookies
 
Wish I still had my cuts of Gage Gawd dawg...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 19, 2018)

Mohican said:


> I saw! Are you sure the CG is a girl? They are very tricky.
> 
> I have these to try this year:
> 
> ...


I haven't run much of his gear but his TX Roadkill is impressive. I heard the Columbian Fire can be tough to pop, a little scuffing might be a good idea on those. I'm a believer in his work, just dropped a couple old Strawberry testers last night.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 19, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum x Bodega Bubblegum. Female was a stardawg leaner. Pictured is a bud from the female in the cross.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy Gen ! Wow this thread is awsome. I searched Exotic Genetics, ( as a friend was talking bout them earlier, think he got some pip's,) And i clocked a post by yourself that brought me here  It will take me.... well a bit to scroll through it but i cant wait. Your plants look amazing my friend !


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Howdy Gen ! Wow this thread is awsome. I searched Exotic Genetics, ( as a friend was talking bout them earlier, think he got some pip's,) And i clocked a post by yourself that brought me here  It will take me.... well a bit to scroll through it but i cant wait. Your plants look amazing my friend !


Howdy green..exotic got some nice beans..

So,this Columbian gold x Jack H went into flower on the 1st @13",took her top off,for a clone(the 1st day of flower)now she was at 10".. 21 days later,and she sits at 3 1/2 feet tall


----------



## feva (Feb 21, 2018)

got to be that columbian gold lol she looks great


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

Fireballs
 was lush green then...  something was deff going on with this grow, the cold temps had a part in the colours but 4-5 different plants all went like this RED/Purp.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

Sweet Stomper Kush
   
I had a guy grow this while my tools were down so not got any other snaps. He refused to re-veg this because it was in a waterfarm that took up his whole tent. I did try to get him to root a very late clone as it does work but he did'nt


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2018)

Beautiful pics @greenjambo That sweet stomper kush,how was the smoke?
Think I still got some of them...
Them nugs look damn good.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Beautiful pics @greenjambo That sweet stomper kush,how was the smoke?
> Think I still got some of them...
> Them nugs look damn good.


I had 2 different pheno's from the SSK. That one a guy ( I wont even say is a friend ) grew after i gifted him half of some of the best seed's ive ever had. He would'nt do what was needed to save it, nor do a great job drying it, but it was the sweet ( candy kush like ) one. This i ran a couple times at a friends when i was trying my best to keep things going. This one was the sour, grape stomper pheno Its been one of my biggest regrets using those seeds when i did'nt have my own thing going and lost them all  My Dog Kush that i had for years was also lost at this time.
Glad i could dig these snaps out for you Gen. As the grows were both out my hands its all the pic's i got.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 22, 2018)

Just canny get the pic's to upload full size......Its been cracking me up lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 22, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I had 2 different pheno's from the SSK. That one a guy ( I wont even say is a friend ) grew after i gifted him half of some of the best seed's ive ever had. He would'nt do what was needed to save it, nor do a great job drying it, but it was the sweet ( candy kush like ) one. This i ran a couple times at a friends when i was trying my best to keep things going.View attachment 4094129 This one was the sour, grape stomper phenoView attachment 4094130 Its been one of my biggest regrets using those seeds when i did'nt have my own thing going and lost them all  My Dog Kush that i had for years was also lost at this time.
> Glad i could dig these snaps out for you Gen. As the grows were both out my hands its all the pic's i got.


I can sing the same song!
Lost a lot myself for different reaons 
...but lost is lost Bro.
We still can share our own good work and find some pretty ass dank

That Plant is realy nice.
Just stupid from the guy to not keep it around. You gifted beans for his grow.... people lack of Soul big time this days Bro. 

I guess I will dig for my old HD and then I dig on my old HD to get some pics of some beauty Queens from the past uploaded over the Weekend.
My heart will bleed, tears will run, but damn @genuity 's Thread is f****** worth it!!!

Peace out


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2018)

Swayze about to take off in veg,good veg smells already.
 

GMO
 
Smelling like a garlic noodles soup..


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2018)

Honeybee f3 aka scatman Crothers
 
He gonna hit that long leg Columbian gal..


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

On the hunt for new parent stock. Basically bought some of everything.


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Unreleased Marz Cookies
> Flower day like 16 I think
> View attachment 4087513
> 
> ...


What are you running from Greenpoint? I'm running the Pioneer Kush. It's a Bubba Kush with the same Stardawg they cross everything with lol. I ended up with 5 out of 11 seeds. I think that's horrible but I don't want to write them off yet. But I want to see how other people germination rate is from them.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Swayze about to take off in veg,good veg smells already.
> View attachment 4094488
> 
> GMO
> ...


My woman said thats a pretty bud there


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 27, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> What are you running from Greenpoint? I'm running the Pioneer Kush. It's a Bubba Kush with the same Stardawg they cross everything with lol. I ended up with 5 out of 11 seeds. I think that's horrible but I don't want to write them off yet. But I want to see how other people germination rate is from them.


Jelly Pie and obs. Getting ready to pop hibernate


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly Pie and obs. Getting ready to pop hibernate


Are you getting good germination rates?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

smoked some flowers from this boy the other night and it got me high !!!!

collecting pollen from this potent bogglegum male now


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> smoked some flowers from this boy the other night and it got me high !!!!
> 
> collecting pollen from this potent bogglegum male now


He could dust some ladies in my garden anyday. Nice stud man!


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> On the hunt for new parent stock. Basically bought some of everything.


Now all you need is some #chuckers paradise seeds.. Looking good.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 27, 2018)

Just ordered Gunslinger, the Starfighter × Stardawg cross, figured that might be some pollen to have, anyone tried that strain?


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Now all you need is some #chuckers paradise seeds.. Looking good.


PM me info


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Just ordered Gunslinger, the Starfighter × Stardawg cross, figured that might be some pollen to have, anyone tried that strain?


got my eye on that gunslinger too. can get it cheap out the door with my nuggets.

i really wanna mix it and the Texas Butter i am dropping seeds for tonight.

call it TEXAS GUNSLINGER !!!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 27, 2018)

Texas Gunslinger 
What a cool Name!

Peace


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2018)

Dominion seed company(Swayze)Ghost og X SSSC skunk 1
 
9 females so far,males look good also..

2 of the males will hit Greenpoint seeds (Ghost town f2)Ghost town #59 x (Ghost og x stardawg)


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dominion seed company(Swayze)Ghost og X SSSC skunk 1
> View attachment 4097529
> 9 females so far,males look good also..
> 
> 2 of the males will hit Greenpoint seeds (Ghost town f2)Ghost town #59 x (Ghost og x stardawg)


Gimme some!!! 
of that Funky Funk

Edit
Sorry for the Emotional break out.^^
Ohhhmmm

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate posting pics but "no pics and it dont happen" or how the saying goes.

I dont know how you guys keep your moms and dads ....

I like Bonsais and especially Shohin for my small scale OP's
You see the beginning of a Shohin.

My vegetables take up way more space in Spring than this lovely lil thing down there. The Clone is made from a Shohin also.
EC x Q female Shohin


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Swayze about to take off in veg,good veg smells already.
> View attachment 4094488
> 
> GMO
> ...


@genuity is the GMO cookies? I was searching about for a similar to my ' Mystery Cookies ' cut. At first I was told it was a forum cut, I now for sure its not after smoking some forum cut, nor sinmints... But I came across a snap of GMO cookies that looks identicle in everyway!


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> @genuity is the GMO cookies? I was searching about for a similar to my ' Mystery Cookies ' cut. At first I was told it was a forum cut, I now for sure its not after smoking some forum cut, nor sinmints... But I came across a snap of GMO cookies that looks identicle in everyway!


Yup..

Garlic cookies(chem d x cookies) GMO is a pheno of garlic cookies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup..
> 
> Garlic cookies(chem d x cookies) GMO is a pheno of garlic cookies.


I just threw 6 of the Chem Cookies (Chem D X GSC) from Mamiko, into flower. GMO was found in a batch of these and I hope to be so lucky.

I usually get close to 100% germ rates, but these seeds were old and rode hard. I was only able to get about half the pack to germinate.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll show you what I mean:
this is my cut @ 7 weeks, side top, and this is the GMO shot i found: v


Bigger but same everything else imo


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2018)

Looking real good, real good


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 28, 2018)

Aye, ive only had a chance to run it once in the 3 years ive had the clone ( that was it in pic.), but always knew when done right it would shine. Im going to do my best to keep it around. Maybe cross it. I did send a couple clones 2 yrs ago on here to a lad but not sure what he done with them ?? Glad I can still get it as the lad that's been holding it local skills are something special. ( in a BAD way lol ).


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> got my eye on that gunslinger too. can get it cheap out the door with my nuggets.
> 
> i really wanna mix it and the Texas Butter i am dropping seeds for tonight.
> 
> call it TEXAS GUNSLINGER !!!!!


That would be a perfect name 

Ha ha someone needs to make some john wayne and clint eastwood strains


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I had 2 different pheno's from the SSK. That one a guy ( I wont even say is a friend ) grew after i gifted him half of some of the best seed's ive ever had. He would'nt do what was needed to save it, nor do a great job drying it, but it was the sweet ( candy kush like ) one. This i ran a couple times at a friends when i was trying my best to keep things going.View attachment 4094129 This one was the sour, grape stomper phenoView attachment 4094130 Its been one of my biggest regrets using those seeds when i did'nt have my own thing going and lost them all  My Dog Kush that i had for years was also lost at this time.
> Glad i could dig these snaps out for you Gen. As the grows were both out my hands its all the pic's i got.


Same shit happened to me in 2004. I had a super nice cut of blueberry that was colored with red, blue and purple hues and tasted like welchs grape jelly. Well I had shit come up and had to stop growing for a while and everyone I gifted the cuts to did nothing to keep them going. Mainly because she was a slow grower and very picky with temps and clones would take forever to bust roots.

If I would have know how special she was I would have held on to a cut somehow. But she's gone now.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Same shit happened to me in 2004. I had a super nice cut of blueberry that was colored with red, blue and purple hues and tasted like welchs grape jelly. Well I had shit come up and had to stop growing for a while and everyone I gifted the cuts to did nothing to keep them going. Mainly because she was a slow grower and very picky with temps and clones would take forever to bust roots.
> 
> If I would have know how special she was I would have held on to a cut somehow. But she's gone now.


great tunes, sad story but head up, there's always more seeds


----------



## torontoke (Feb 28, 2018)

Power nap x double Dutch getting ready to be flipped after a rough veg 
 
Was gifted a few of these and have been pleasantly surprised by the vigor


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> Are you getting good germination rates?


I hear most folks have good germination rates with GPS.

If you keep seeds in the fridge especially for a few day before you try to germinate them and that should help.

A few months ago I popped 8 seeds of my own cross that are from Nov 2013's crop so they're over 4years old w/ 100% germination, because they've been stored in a fridge the whole time.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 28, 2018)

Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 28, 2018)

Guess who has a Mimosa  ready to get busy


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2018)

29 days.... I'm getting an 80 more day vibes
 
Just hit a lower,with honeybee f3 dust.. very stout male,fat clusters,with purple tips...
Opposite ends of the spectrum


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

bogglegum spooge !!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 1, 2018)

Shit im almost ready for some of that


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> 29 days.... I'm getting an 80 more day vibes
> View attachment 4098549
> Just hit a lower,with honeybee f3 dust.. very stout male,fat clusters,with purple tips...
> Opposite ends of the spectrum



Yeah, I see the sativa traits on that plant. She may well be a 16-weeker.

You might benefit from using our 40/60 Theory, that we developed in adpc 20 years ago. This quoted from an old post:


For the first time growing a strain, you could use the 40/60 Theory. It requires some regular measurement, but it will help you determine the harvest date. You measure the growth of the plant through the stretch, and when it slows dramatically, then 40% of flowering time has passed, so you have 60% time left to harvest.

e. g. The plant starts the rapid stretch on day 8 and you measure that she stops growing on day 26. She'll be ripe on approximately day 65.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bogglegum spooge !!!!


Lol that's a big ass dude!

I just collected maybe 15-20 ball sacs worth of pollen from my grapes 13 male. Tonight I'll be pollinating 4 grapes 13 females for f2s, my berry wine cut and orange cut of miyagi with this little dusting.

I thought about flowering out the male longer but I only had one male and didn't get to choose the best qualities so I'm not sure if pollen will be worthy of freezing for later. Though one of my grapes 13 has a kick ass grape juice fruity pebbles smell going on.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

bogglegum is gonna impregnate the following this weekend

ghost train haze
707 truthband
mk-ultra
and sour wreck (pheno 2)

the rest of the pollen goes in individual packets, into jars and into the fridge for future ladies that are coming along in veg right now. plus future strains planned in 2018

also have sour diesel and blue moonshine pollen i will pull out for the ladies this weekend


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 1, 2018)

Meltdown......... Chernobyl (slymer) x Honeybee


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Mar 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4098622 View attachment 4098623
> Meltdown......... Chernobyl (slymer) x Honeybee


Beautiful frost there man


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 1, 2018)

Well I tried to germ some beans from my cross and nothing cracked after letting me sit in a glass of water for 3 days should I just toss the rest of em out? Or should I wait longer? I have left em in the fridge for a month now after I harvested them still a lil green in em but they are dark any tips ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

None split?

I try to soak my seeds as little as possible if at all

Nowa days i just go straight to media of some kind

Never was good at the paper towel thing but i get normally awsome rates with a few hour soak and plant into media 
Usually get heads in a couple days 


But ive neverade my own seeds on purpose 

But any seeds i got off of unseen nanners always popped as long as they where darker in color 
And dried right .

Dont know if any of that helped


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Well I tried to germ some beans from my cross and nothing cracked after letting me sit in a glass of water for 3 days should I just toss the rest of em out? Or should I wait longer? I have left em in the fridge for a month now after I harvested them still a lil green in em but they are dark any tips ?


i only soak for 24 hours max, if at all


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 2, 2018)

Ive had 4 seeds in tissue for 9+ days. Started with 5 and after a few hrs in water ( once they started sinking ) i put them in tissue. Had the one ( zpine ) pop in 24hrs then nothing. I was just about to throw the remaining 4 but when i checked first i had a Hotdog with huge tap root. Think that's the longest ive waited but just shows.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2018)

Anymore for seeds i do only 12-24hr soak max, then straight into 100% moist not soaking vermiculite. Once above ground they're ready to move into whatever system soil/coco/hydro, simply drop the whole seedling into a bowl of water and the vermiculite washes away like a snow globe (mostly, what's left on the roots never hurts anything)


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

1st chuck, have another still curing. Note to self, one small branch will provide enough seeds, this was 2.
 

What do you do with the chaff? Is it suitable for bubble?


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2018)

smoke it, nothing wrong with seeded herbs


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 1st chuck, have another still curing. Note to self, one small branch will provide enough seeds, this was 2.
> View attachment 4098856
> 
> What do you do with the chaff? Is it suitable for bubble?


Nice im waiting on.my frist chuck to finish out as well 

I dusted an AUTO just to see if the male pollen i have stored from a REAL. Stinky male from last may.

Its still viable .

Dusted a auto blackberry kush from dutch passion with a stank slee skunk male .

Waiting for seeds to finish up now.


And ill be dusting a branch of amnesia haze as well .


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

How do you guys pollenate a single branch without spreading the pollen?

In a sandwich bag and rubber band ? Then spray with water to nutralize pollen after 4 hours?

Trying to figure out how i can do a branch without seeding everything ha ha


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How do you guys pollenate a single branch without spreading the pollen?
> 
> In a sandwich bag and rubber band ? Then spray with water to nutralize pollen after 4 hours?
> 
> Trying to figure out how i can do a branch without seeding everything ha ha


Camel hair brush, no wind, and don't sneeze.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Camel hair brush, no wind, and don't sneeze.


Ha ha k thats what i did when i polinated the first one..

But i didnt have plants going into bud at the time


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

I also use a small brush to paint some on. It’s best if you can remove a plant from its location and do it in a separate room if possible. 

I also plan on using my air compressor to blow each plant off before putting it back where it belongs. Never have done that part before, but now I have the access


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How do you guys pollenate a single branch without spreading the pollen?
> 
> In a sandwich bag and rubber band ? Then spray with water to nutralize pollen after 4 hours?
> 
> Trying to figure out how i can do a branch without seeding everything ha ha


I was able to bag the rest of the plant, cause I grow small.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> smoke it, nothing wrong with seeded herbs


These were quite seeded, smoke is potent just a touch rough with all the husks.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

Agree on the seeded husks tend to be a little .....spicy


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How do you guys pollenate a single branch without spreading the pollen?
> 
> In a sandwich bag and rubber band ? Then spray with water to nutralize pollen after 4 hours?
> 
> Trying to figure out how i can do a branch without seeding everything ha ha


I'm outdoors, so it's a little rougher than most. But I use a bread bag with the pollen in it to go over the limb. Spray down the rest of the plant while the bag is in place.

On bigger plants you can do multiple chunks, but I'm trying to get away from that. You never want your sprouts to be asking each other, "who's your Daddy?"


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

too larry said:


> You never want your sprouts to be asking each other, "who's your Daddy?"


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 2, 2018)

Im thinking the baggie approach with a plant pre srpayed in unwanted areas.

I dont wana make this many seeds 
Plants on the right are some wonky mystery seeds lol dont mind them


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

you'd only have 1.5 million seeds if the whole run got pollinated.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 3, 2018)

I've got 6 of Bodhi's Soulmate on the go, sexed them last week and have 2 males, which I've isolated. I plan on making some f2's.
I also have 2 Holy Smokes Strawberry Diesel (females) that I plan on pollinating with the soulmate males too.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 3, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> ...
> What do you do with the chaff? Is it suitable for bubble?





CannaBruh said:


> smoke it, nothing wrong with seeded herbs



LOLing at this! Thanks for brightening my Saturday afternoon. 


I think it was because you called it chaff.  

That is ground up bud, you know. That's the part that we want to smoke, and that is the only thing that I smoked for the first 25 years of smoking pot! Yep, 25 years of breaking up a bud, and then cleaning the seeds out of it so I could roll it up.

If you include the seeds in the joint, they may explode and send sparks up your nose!


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> LOLing at this! Thanks for brightening my Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> I think it was because you called it chaff.
> ...


Remember when Fast Freddie decided to use the fan to separate the seeds from the chaff? But the window was open.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh yeah, I bought every Freak Brothers comic when it came out. I still have them.


and Zap, Mr. Natural, and the rest. Robert Crumb is my hero.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2018)

I like to use a qtip for pollinating plants. Just dip it in the pollen then carefully tap the qtip above a bud and a little cloud of pollen falls down on the bud. Just don't sneeze and remove from the flower room and shake off beffore it goes back in. I also leave the fans off for the day, not the exhaust fan but the circulation fans.

I hit my tent last night with grapes 13 pollen and I've noticed a few hairs starting to turn red. I'm pleased with the smells coming out of the grapes13 mine definitely lean towards the grapestomper.


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Have u guys ever ran into a frosty male. Tall one is frosty and is the pheno that goes purple then black, while this other male is just short and turning purple.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 5, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> Have u guys ever ran into a frosty male. Tall one is frosty and is the pheno that goes purple then black, while this other male is just short and turning purple.


First photo looks full on herm no?


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> First photo looks full on herm no?


From head to toe, its a tranny for sure lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

bogglegum love !!!


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 5, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> From head to toe, its a tranny for sure lol


Well Thx for letting me know it's outside in cold anyways . Only the strong survive. At least still got a male to work with.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 5, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> Well Thx for letting me know it's outside in cold anyways . Only the strong survive. At least still got a male to work with.


I like the the color on the other male


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I like the the color on the other male


me too, nice purple genes there...


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> First photo looks full on herm no?


200% agreed .... if the world have seen a hermy it is this first pic plant!

But the second one looks not bad as far as my old eyes can see ( got some heavy  hits)



darkzero2 said:


> Have u guys ever ran into a frosty male. Tall one is frosty and is the pheno that goes purple then black, while this other male is just short and turning purple.
> 
> View attachment 4100620 View attachment 4100621


And btw. Yes Bro I have seen a resenious male. I was lucky and found a realy resinous Qleaner male in 2016. Green plant sacks were red/purple striped. Leafes were damn resinous and realy got me high. No Joke! And my tolerance I would say is in a scale of 1-10 @ about 6/7.



Sour Wreck said:


> bogglegum love !!!


Thats the dust dreams are made of Bro 

Peace


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> . . . . . .And btw. Yes Bro I have seen a resenious male. I was lucky and found a realy resinous Qleaner male in 2016. Green plant sacks were red/purple striped. Leafes were damn resinous and realy got me high. No Joke! And my tolerance I would say is in a scale of 1-10 @ about 6/7.
> 
> Peace


If I'm trying to chose between two males and can't decide, I will top, dry the tops and give them a smoke test.


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> If I'm trying to chose between two males and can't decide, I will top, dry the tops and give them a smoke test.


Same here Bro.... seems the best way to judge..... one day testing first male one day later the next and take the best. Thats how I do it.
And I never take the first male. Its a old rule but I still believe in it Bro.


Peace


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 5, 2018)

i take the most stout built one usually, i have two mimosa males i'm deciding between now, one is stout and vigorous the other is more thin leaved and also vigorous... choices choices, might do a control female to each male, and rip through a generation of progeny and then decide


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> 200% agreed .... if the world have seen a hermy it is this first pic plant!
> 
> But the second one looks not bad as far as my old eyes can see ( got some heavy  hits)
> 
> ...



the dust of dreams got me high too. 

i smoke my males and this was really something. i smoked more male flowers in the morning first thing just to make sure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> i take the most stout built one usually, i have two mimosa males i'm deciding between now, one is stout and vigorous the other is more thin leaved and also vigorous... choices choices, might do a control female to each male, and rip through a generation of progeny and then decide


rub their stems and leaves and smell them.

smoke some male flowers

in addition to the growth structure.

good luck


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Same here Bro.... seems the best way to judge..... one day testing first male one day later the next and take the best. Thats how I do it.
> And I never take the first male. Its a old rule but I still believe in it Bro.
> 
> 
> Peace


When I first discovered weed social media, I watched a ton of Subcool's Weed Nerd on You Tube. He always preached that late showing males were the more potent ones.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> When I first discovered weed social media, I watched a ton of Subcool's Weed Nerd on You Tube. He always preached that late showing males were the more potent ones.



Well, I'm not a knowledgeable breeder like subcool, but the time for a plant to show sex during flowering is a genetic trait, and is relational to the amount of time for her to finish. For subcool to say that would mean he thinks that the longest-flowering sativas are the most potent.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Well, I'm not a knowledgeable breeder like subcool, but the time for a plant to show sex during flowering is a genetic trait, and is relational to the amount of time for her to finish. For subcool to say that would mean he thinks that the longest-flowering sativas are the most potent.


I think he was talking about showing sex at sexual maturity. 4-6 weeks old. And he was talking about same stain comparison. Like if you had 5 males from the same strain, you never pick the 1st one to show sex.


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 5, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I like the the color on the other male





Sour Wreck said:


> me too, nice purple genes there...


The space ghost purple is most likely from the SGKM last yr in spring one potential male turned the same purple color during spring . Unfortunately he didn't make the cut out of the 5 males I had of the SGKM. The one I bred this and made f2's of the SGKM was more on the heavier side with pollen sacks and pollen and also had that sour fresh cut lemon smell like the original Super Sour Og father had. He is the third male from the Digital Dream x SGKM line


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> I think he was talking about showing sex at sexual maturity. 4-6 weeks old. And he was talking about same stain comparison. Like if you had 5 males from the same strain, you never pick the 1st one to show sex.


I have definitely heard that before but I think it really depends what traits you want to breed for I guess. If you want too breed for an early flowering or fast maturing plant I would think the first to show would have its benefits. Obviously if you want to breed for potency than taking the first to show is not the best option.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2018)

All I know is I've made seeds with the first grape god male to show and the offspring were top notch with no herming and smoke was potent as hell so I don't follow that so much.

These girls got hit with pollen Friday night and are showing signs of a successful pollination. I have to say I haven't heard anything on Hazeman's work really on this forum, just posts here and there but the grapes 13 definitely is grapestomper heavy. 

My two top phenos #4 & #3 so far are showing hashplant growth with grapestomper smells. 1 is straight grape jolly rancher and one is sour grape soda, these girls will be held for a few rounds I'm guessing.

Grapes 13 (m) x 4 female phenos of grp13 (#1,#2,#3,#4) in order to make f2s; and my 2 miyagi cuts


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2018)

I try to hit my females with whatever male catches my eye..

After I smoke a joint/blunt with the males,I can tell which one I like the most,after looking & inspecting for the first 3 weeks of flower,I always find another male that catches my eye..

I try not to stress to hard on the male,cause I'm going to grow them seeds out anyway,nd if shits not right(mom cut taking on to many bad traits) I'll just toss the seeds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2018)

@bmgnoot 
This smells like Ajax & a bag of fish scales(RAW)Tonywhite girl
 
GG#4 X sunshine 4

The other 2 smell delicious, bubble gum chem...

I've not touched Ajax in yrs..


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 6, 2018)

damn son thats looking nice. that cross putting out lots of nice phenos may have to make some more beans down the road when space avails itself. also believe i made the classic mistake of mislabeled clone for my favorite keeper from that last pop i did.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> damn son thats looking nice. that cross putting out lots of nice phenos may have to make some more beans down the road when space avails itself. also believe i made the classic mistake of mislabeled clone for my favorite keeper from that last pop i did.....


Definitely want in on more of these... still have to smoke them,but I can tell..


----------



## feva (Mar 6, 2018)

ajax and fish scales! sounds horrid and wonderful at the same time. lol she looks amazing


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2018)

feva said:


> ajax and fish scales! sounds horrid and wonderful at the same time. lol she looks amazing


Fish scale is what pure coke is called..


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 7, 2018)

^^^
WOW! Oprah has let herself go..


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> ^^^
> WOW! Oprah has let herself go..


Hahahahahahha....


----------



## bmgnoot (Mar 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely want in on more of these... still have to smoke them,but I can tell..


 counted up, 32 beans left. ill send ya some, will be a minute until i make more.


----------



## feva (Mar 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Fish scale is what pure coke is called..
> View attachment 4101750


 i got ya now still gonna stick with the same comment as before. lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2018)

Swayze male#9 

Females:
Ghost town f2(Ghost town#59 X (Ghost og kush/stardawg)
Wedding cake bx1(Triangle Kush X Animal Mints)
Legend og(crinkle cut)
Sundea driver #10(Fruity Pebbles OG x Grape Pie)
Garlic cookies(forum cut x chem D)GMO cut


Heat in the kitchen...


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 7, 2018)

Bet the kitchen smells dank ...


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 7, 2018)

35 days s1 golden glue I made. Popped 7 seeds all look good had one mutant. First chunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

Pig4buzz said:


> 35 days s1 golden glue I made. Popped 7 seeds all look good had one mutant. First chunk.
> 
> View attachment 4102097 View attachment 4102099


Nice plants!
Is that an S1 of Red Eyed' Golden Glue?
I've got some Golden Glue x Dogtrap I'm going to work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Fish scale is what pure coke is called..
> View attachment 4101750


At first I was thinking like dead fish when you said fish scales, lol. I've heard sea shell but not fish scales.

I only did coke a few times and when I did I had gotten a little from a buddy. I had no idea what good coke or bad coke looked like but apparently my buddy's coke was top notch because when the other people seen it they called it that sea shell blow because the flakey mother of pearl to it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> At first I was thinking like dead fish when you said fish scales, lol. I've heard sea shell but not fish scales.
> 
> I only did coke a few times and when I did I had gotten a little from a buddy. I had no idea what good coke or bad coke looked like but apparently my buddy's coke was top notch because when the other people seen it they called it that sea shell blow because the flakey mother of pearl to it.


I don't know what it's called, I just know how it feels when it's snorted.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice plants!
> Is that an S1 of Red Eyed' Golden Glue?
> I've got some Golden Glue x Dogtrap I'm going to work.


Yes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

Those S1's look awesome!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Those S1's look awesome!


Thanks. I love this strain! Super dank. Easy to grow. Lol


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi
I am sooooo disapointed!
You remember the Bizarre Seeds I got refunded....
I had 40 seeds total at the end and not one popped!
Thats a shame!
All other beans in the runs did germinate. Bizarre did not.
Got even one pack directly from the Breeder Sick Meds that also did NOT germinate.

Fuck that!

Peace


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Swayze male#9
> 
> Females:
> Ghost town f2(Ghost town#59 X (Ghost og kush/stardawg)
> ...


Sounds mighty tasty my man!


----------



## feva (Mar 10, 2018)

i was giving these ladies a haircut and figured id take a pic.these are some chocolate trip f3 i made last year. they are in the second week of flower


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bogglegum love !!!


What are you using the pollen on?


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> @bmgnoot
> This smells like Ajax & a bag of fish scales(RAW)Tonywhite girl
> View attachment 4100933
> GG#4 X sunshine 4
> ...


I'd love some seeds off that


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 11, 2018)

bobqp said:


> What are you using the pollen on?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/whats-in-tent-3-the-redlight-district.959099/

everything...lol

bogglegum
707 truthband
sour diesel
sour wreck
mk-ultra
gg#1
texas butter
durban poison

and more that i haven't gem'd this year yet
Chem 91
King Tut
Matanuska Thunderfuck
Medicine Man
Gunslinger
Strawberry Glue
and
Grape Stomper x Stardawg 


lol, gonna be a busy year. have bogglegum pollen, sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 11, 2018)

Thought I would share my mutant of the golden glue s1. Odd plant. Has smell of its own. May finish it just out of couriosty


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know what it's called, I just know how it feels when it's snorted.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 11, 2018)

Chocolate Covered Strawberries pollinated with a second generation Fire Cookie male. Pic sucks...sorry.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Guava D male I selected from 2. This one had great structure and reeks. 
I plan to F2 the Guava D and use the remaining pollen on
Sin Citys
Blue Petrol and Petroleum Nightmare
Bodhi's Apollo 11 F4 Select 
And possibly Thug Pugs Sherbert Breath and a couple others depending on how long I can keep the pollen viable. I've never collected it before. The last F2s I made were in a shed with the male on a milk crate and the girls on the floor with an oscillating fan. 
 
 
Not sure how this is all gonna shake out but I'm willing to spread the love


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 12, 2018)

Guava D f2 sounds good to me @Tangerine_ 

Went ahead and made a blind guess at which mimosa to keep. Ditched the sweeter one (compact structure sour skittles thing going on) and kept the more sativa ish structured which has an orangecream spritzy martini asti spumanti smelling thing going on, it also roots a bit easier than the other so no progeny hunt which might have been a mistake.

Girls that are ready:

Mimosa (will be F2 gen, call it "2nd Drink")
purple starburst
lemon lime punch (schrom x pp from inhouse, very nice ladies out of these seeds)
schrom
pre98 Bubba (call it "bubbly")

see you guys in about 10 weeks


----------



## BoiseShortz (Mar 12, 2018)

Maybe the wrong thread, but any body in here know how stable the Turbo Diesel from Crockett Family Farms is? They say the cross on it is gorilla pure kush (gg #4 x purekush) x Sour Diesel. Got 10 regular seeds and want to breed it, but curious if I'll have all totally different phenos cause its still so new?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 12, 2018)

Well it’s been a bit over a month and a half off the time I pulled the beans I crossed and none of them seem to crack so I’m debating to chuck em really don’t want to do my last question is if there’s a hormone or something I can soak em in to see if they crack or not ?


----------



## too larry (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Well it’s been a bit over a month and a half off the time I pulled the beans I crossed and none of them seem to crack so I’m debating to chuck em really don’t want to do my last question is if there’s a hormone or something I can soak em in to see if they crack or not ?


Many use GA3 with some degree of luck. {I've never used it myself}


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Well it’s been a bit over a month and a half off the time I pulled the beans I crossed and none of them seem to crack so I’m debating to chuck em really don’t want to do my last question is if there’s a hormone or something I can soak em in to see if they crack or not ?


Have you tried scarring the seeds with sand paper or something like that? You can get fine grit sand paper and line a small box with it, put the seeds in and shake them. But I honestly give my seeds at least 2 months before I try to pop any of them and store them in the fridge. I wouldn't throw them beans out, just give them a few months and then try them again.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 12, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Well it’s been a bit over a month and a half off the time I pulled the beans I crossed and none of them seem to crack so I’m debating to chuck em really don’t want to do my last question is if there’s a hormone or something I can soak em in to see if they crack or not ?


sometimes freaky things can happen with pollen chucks, one recent lot of beans i bred only 1 in 10 would germ, even after 6mths, & there was over 60% male to female ratio every time...needless to say that lot were binned


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks y’all for the advice I’ll def give all the ideas a go around one of em have to work


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

Some buns in the oven from the grapes 13 stud.

Here are my 2 keepers of grapes 13, 1 is a sour grape soda smell, 1 is wildberry poptart smelling, both have hashplant indica style growth. These are f2s cooking under the red hairs.
 

Here is grapes13 x orange smelling cut of my miyagi cross, great orange smell and flavor but poor resin and weak ass buzz, I'm hoping the grapes13 helps that cause the flavors will be excellent from this cross. Since the weed is weak I completely seeded her up, I'm hoping to find a poor man's mimosa, lol

Grapes13 x berrywine cut of my miyagi cross, very hazy only has berryish smell but none in smoke, decent yields, very resinous, should be good match for grape flavor


Next round will be with a nice orange smelling tangerine power male to make some f2s and a few crosses. Cheers and keep chucking.

Edit: Those are not the grapes crosses but are the plants I hit with the grapes male so the names of the cross refer to the seeds being created.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmmmmmm sweet buns


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some buns in the oven from the grapes 13 stud.
> 
> Here are my 2 keepers of grapes 13, 1 is a sour grape soda smell, 1 is wildberry poptart smelling, both have hashplant indica style growth. These are f2s cooking under the red hairs.
> View attachment 4104751 View attachment 4104752
> ...


Sounds suuuuuper tasty Bro!!! And looking soooo nice.
I envy you!
Would cut at least two of my fingers for some of that



Useful said:


> Chocolate Covered Strawberries pollinated with a second generation Fire Cookie male. Pic sucks...sorry.
> View attachment 4104019 View attachment 4104020


I see fire!!!
Looking dank Bro.
Some top gear there.


You guys make me happy with that eyecandy over here!!!

Peace Chuckers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 13, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Sounds suuuuuper tasty Bro!!! And looking soooo nice.
> I envy you!
> Would cut at least two of my fingers for some of that
> 
> ...


Once I collect the seeds I'll probably be able to let some go to forum folks. I'll let ya know when they're done. I'll get some of the Miyagi and the orange miyagi x grapes 13 and grapes 13 f2s go out in about 4 weeks I'm thinking.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 13, 2018)

This is my mixed emotions cross. So it was a clone I was gifted 6 years ago and some how she tends to stick around lol. Every year since I got the clone I somehow found a few beans trimming. Never showed a nanner and i've always had males and females. I finally hit her with every male I had, and now I'm finally running the beans. This is after the 3rd selection. 12/12 from seed.
Males:
Johnny Glue F1 (GG4 bagseed)

Mixed Emotion Male (From same lot as the female)

Man-goo
1) kush smelling pheno
2) Rubber/Meat smelling pheno

Sadly I mixed them together so roll of dice. The only trait I know that stands out it is a few are showing GG leaf twist traitso so those are easy to spot so far. The two bigger ones. One is a miss labeled crossed that did make the cut and the other is a runt ofJohnny's Chunk (pineapple chunk[indca leaning pheno] x Johnny Glue F1). The miss labeled one are one thatthe mom wasn't from my choice.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 13, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> This is my mixed emotions cross. So it was a clone I was gifted 6 years ago and some how she tends to stick around lol. Every year since I got the clone I somehow found a few beans trimming. Never showed a nanner and i've always had males and females. I finally hit her with every male I had, and now I'm finally running the beans. This is after the 3rd selection. 12/12 from seed.
> Males:
> Johnny Glue F1 (GG4 bagseed)
> 
> ...


Looking good. Should find some nice females in there.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 14, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Looking good. Should find some nice females in there.


Thanks man! I hope so lol I know her short comings so it'll help with the female selection during flowering. I'm going to try revegging.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 14, 2018)

I was running my veg tent in a 12-1, and my Pioneer Kush sexed beautifully 3 males, 2 females! All 5 showed pure indica leaves and not a single hybrid trait. I only kept 2 males. It's a slow vegger most definitely. But I have 3 pheno's of Johnny Glue F2's (the males died during reveg), 1 Johnny Chunk (pineapple chunk x Johnny Glue F1), 2 Pioneer Kush (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Star Dawg), 1 I forgot to label during transplant smh shit happens. But going to take clones in a week of so flower those in a semi sog in a 4x4. After harvest i'll make my selection and toss the other outside and let them go.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have a few males to chunk with! 2 males of the cross with the pineapple chunk, 2 pioneer kush, a HSO Lemon Garlic OG x C99 and one Lemon Cleaner (Lemon G pheno) x Johnny Glue


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 14, 2018)

I been interested in auto but with the prices of those seed it wasn't worth it to me but I had a few extra dollars so I got a couple strain to chuck off rip for seeds to play with.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 14, 2018)

How dare I not show yall that wishes do come true for good guy's lol. Gen looked out for me with some sick genetic for my parent stock hunt I'm preparing for.

Honey Stomper #2
High School Sweetheart x mimosa 
Dessert Breath x Mimosa 
Honey Stomper x Mimosa 

What are you predictions or test results from these crosses Gen? Or anyone that's ran them.

I have a Master Orange that I want to cross with the mimosa leaning phenos.
Master Orange (Master Kush x Agent Orange)


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Once I collect the seeds I'll probably be able to let some go to forum folks. I'll let ya know when they're done. I'll get some of the Miyagi and the orange miyagi x grapes 13 and grapes 13 f2s go out in about 4 weeks I'm thinking.


Thats Music in my old ears Bro!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 14, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> How dare I not show yall that wishes do come true for good guy's lol. Gen looked out for me with some sick genetic for my parent stock hunt I'm preparing for.
> 
> Honey Stomper #2
> High School Sweetheart x mimosa
> ...


Maaan those sound cool!
Looks like youre in Bean Heaven Bro

And @genuity those packaging looks Pro.
Mine look like from the trash can compared to that!
You' re the Man Gen

Peace


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Once I collect the seeds I'll probably be able to let some go to forum folks. I'll let ya know when they're done. I'll get some of the Miyagi and the orange miyagi x grapes 13 and grapes 13 f2s go out in about 4 weeks I'm thinking.


I'm also interested. Maybe we could trade when the day comes


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2018)

Mimosa 
 
Around 5 or so weeks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4105694
> Around 5 or so weeks


so sexy ^^^^^


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I'm also interested. Maybe we could trade when the day comes


For sure. I'll let ya know when they're ready.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4105694
> Around 5 or so weeks


Im green with envy!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4105694
> Around 5 or so weeks


What's the High School Sweetheart?


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2018)

kona gold said:


> What's the High School Sweetheart?


Cherry pie kush X greatfulbreath f2


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> How dare I not show yall that wishes do come true for good guy's lol. Gen looked out for me with some sick genetic for my parent stock hunt I'm preparing for.
> 
> Honey Stomper #2
> High School Sweetheart x mimosa
> ...


Honeystomper will put out grape stomper phenos,with extremely creamy terms

High school sweetheart X mimosa (expecting hard tight flowers,loud orange/kush/tart terps.

Dessert breath X mimosa (I'm expecting girly drink flavors & smells) with cookie funk.

Honeystomper X mimosa (large purple nugs,on short structured plants)with more Orange smells.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im green with envy!


Quite a feat, since you're Hydro Red.


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper will put out grape stomper phenos,with extremely creamy terms
> 
> High school sweetheart X mimosa (expecting hard tight flowers,loud orange/kush/tart terps.
> 
> ...


Why you say all that Gen? ^^^
Now I am more than green with envy!
*heartblood*
The first and the last .... you totaly got me with this ones Bro


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 15, 2018)

Just a little chuck I out together few years ago....
I call it Danny Tanner OG
(C99 × SFV ○G) x (○G #18 x Critical+)


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 15, 2018)

A few shots of a couple I have in flower now. I have 3 other strains in flower right now too. But I have horrible service and it takes forever to upload anything right now...


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> A few shots of a couple I have in flower now. I have 3 other strains in flower right now too. But I have horrible service and it takes forever to upload anything right now...
> 
> View attachment 4105970 View attachment 4105971 View attachment 4105972 View attachment 4105973


Man that Gear looks fire!!
I love the purple shit but in your case the first two pics realy catched my old eye! All look great but the first two hmmmmmmm  cant wait for the smoke report!!

Peace


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 15, 2018)

Does anyone have a sure way to store pollen long term at leat 2 years and it's still viable?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 15, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> Does anyone have a sure way to store pollen long term at leat 2 years and it's still viable?


i have 4 yr old viable pollen i just used successfully recently.

i collect, dry on construction paper overnight, make individual construction paper envelopes (20-30), put them into a mason jar and the freezer. only remove from freezer, when grabbing an individual pack. let sit out a couple hours before use.

good luck


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Mar 15, 2018)

Useful said:


> When i'm not making crosses, i'm workin on f2's. I may have an addiction...hahaha.
> 
> Dream Beaver f2
> Wish Mountain f2
> ...


Definitely addicted bro pm me if your keen to flick any spare beans I'd be more than happy to test


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Definitely addicted bro pm me if your keen to flick and spare beans



No doubt. I'd love to get my hands on a few of them.... especially towards the bottom of that list...


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 16, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> Does anyone have a sure way to store pollen long term at leat 2 years and it's still viable?


Liquid Oxygen?


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have 4 yr old viable pollen i just used successfully recently.
> 
> i collect, dry on construction paper overnight, make individual construction paper envelopes (20-30), put them into a mason jar and the freezer. only remove from freezer, when grabbing an individual pack. let sit out a couple hours before use.
> 
> good luck


I thought I seen you post something in here about it. I just couldn't find it. But thanks a million. I'm trying to get a load of pollen for each male before they get the chop.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 16, 2018)

I love Gen's packaging alot. So much, I went on fiverr and spent 5 bucks for a simple logo for my chunks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have 4 yr old viable pollen i just used successfully recently.
> 
> i collect, dry on construction paper overnight, make individual construction paper envelopes (20-30), put them into a mason jar and the freezer. only remove from freezer, when grabbing an individual pack. let sit out a couple hours before use.
> 
> good luck


No kidding? Talk about helpful info.....


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> I love Gen's packaging alot. So much, I went on fiverr and spent 5 bucks for a simple logo for my chunks.


That's what's going on... hell yeah.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? Talk about helpful info.....
> 
> View attachment 4106533



i didn't know it was possible, but i knew you could freeze it. i am pulling 2 packs of sour diesel and 2 packs of blue moonshine tonight. will know in a few days if it's still good...

hitting up some sour wreck and truthband. also have some recently frozen bogglegum pollen that will get in the game too...


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> also have some recently frozen bogglegum pollen that will get in the game too..


Hell yeah, I found a very nice Bogglegum male some time ago. This is AK-47 x Bogglegum. This plant was under 2 feet tall in a 2 gallon pot.
 
By the way, you cats are killin it over here, lot's of very nice projects.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Hell yeah, I found a very nice Bogglegum male some time ago. This is AK-47 x Bogglegum. This plant was under 2 feet tall in a 2 gallon pot.
> View attachment 4106708
> By the way, you cats are killin it over here, lot's of very nice projects.


my bogglegum male was a stud, who dumped pollen like snow. and got me high smoking his flowers.

think he will make some nice crosses. have about 30 individual packets ready.


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 16, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> I love Gen's packaging alot. So much, I went on fiverr and spent 5 bucks for a simple logo for my chunks.


Back in the days of og and planet ganja I used a Software I think its name was logo creator or something. I downloaded the Software and I riped a key (sorry but no money for key had to buy equipment and seeds lol) and I was very happy with it... some f***** great features included Bro. Damn easy to use. Stonerproof! 

Peace

Btw. Your logo looks daaaaaamn nice Bro!!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my bogglegum male was a stud. . . . . . . . .. have about 30 individual packets ready.


I need to be more organized like you. Maybe when I grow up.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

Mimosa X honeybee f3 
 

I like what this male has added,smells are like mom,flowers have that trademark honeybee purple. Now to wait and see the flower formation


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

too larry said:


> I need to be more organized like you. Maybe when I grow up.



lol, i'm just OCD about some shit.

cleaning house isn't one of them   

organizing my seeds and pollen, yup !!!!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 16, 2018)

Gonna throw this out there....um..yeah I vend at GLG...doesn't even cover the electric bill..haha. My heart still is all about the giving, trading ect. I say this because I noticed some folks interested in my f2 lines...I don't want to get into any trouble here..but just want to state that I am approachable ...and willin to help out wherever and whenever. Us good guys have to stick together..I will never stop "spreadin the love".


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Gonna throw this out there....um..yeah I vend at GLG...doesn't even cover the electric bill..haha. My heart still is all about the giving, trading ect. I say this because I noticed some folks interested in my f2 lines...I don't want to get into any trouble here..but just want to state that I am approachable ...and willin to help out wherever and whenever. Us good guys have to stick together..I will never stop "spreadin the love".


very cool...


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Useful said:


> Gonna throw this out there...Us good guys have to stick together..I will never stop "spreadin the love".


Yeah Bro thats the love Bro thats it.
Big love

Peace


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 16, 2018)

Day 44 on my golden glue s1’s There are 2 gorilla glue in pic front center and very back 44 days. They are stacking well should be ready in 20 days. 2nd pic is golden last gorilla 

The golden are in 3gal gorilla in 2


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have 4 yr old viable pollen i just used successfully recently.
> 
> i collect, dry on construction paper overnight, make individual construction paper envelopes (20-30), put them into a mason jar and the freezer. only remove from freezer, when grabbing an individual pack. let sit out a couple hours before use.
> 
> good luck


Thank you gonna use this method for sure. I have a deep freezer


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Thank you gonna use this method for sure. I have a deep freezer


i used some last night. think it was viable, will know soon


----------



## SativaInMind (Mar 18, 2018)

Useful said:


> Gonna throw this out there....um..yeah I vend at GLG...doesn't even cover the electric bill..haha. My heart still is all about the giving, trading ect. I say this because I noticed some folks interested in my f2 lines...I don't want to get into any trouble here..but just want to state that I am approachable ...and willin to help out wherever and whenever. Us good guys have to stick together..I will never stop "spreadin the love".


It is great to hear this, you will only make more people like this, it is infectious and for the best, its a great way to live, because nothing beats happiness and this is a sure way to help on that path of happiness, thank you...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

she's preggo !!!!

my 4 year old frozen pollen strikes again. sour diesel and blue moonshine. all the buds look like this one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2018)

Threw 5 beans of Peak seed's c99 in paper towel last night and so far 4 out of 5 cracked. I threw the 5th one in tupur anyway because I'm sure it'll pop too.

I'm looking for a pineapple flavored pheno, I also plan on collecting pollen from a male if I find a nice one.

The c99 has two main phenos pineapple and grapefruit which would pair nicely with my goji, tang and grapes 13. 

I'm thinking the greenpoint cookies and chem will be the next seeds I pop but I got to work with what I got for now. Interesting flavor combos for sure.


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Threw 5 beans of Peak seed's c99 in paper towel last night and so far 4 out of 5 cracked.


Bro 12hr? 4/5 popped? 
What kind of steroids do you use on your paper towels?

It alway needs at least 48 hr in my case to see tails Bro.
Youre skilled!

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 19, 2018)

H


Sour Wreck said:


> she's preggo !!!!
> 
> my 4 year old frozen pollen strikes again. sour diesel and blue moonshine. all the buds look like this one.


Hell 4 years and still viable... thats some potent goo.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> H
> 
> Hell 4 years and still viable... thats some potent goo.


i have two flavors of goo that are 4 years old now.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 19, 2018)

Anybody started throwing Chucks outdoors yet? I have. Started beginning of march


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Anybody started throwing Chucks outdoors yet? I have. Started beginning of march


Got a bunch in my buddy's green house.


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 19, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Anybody started throwing Chucks outdoors yet? I have. Started beginning of march


Still frost here but I just germinate the outdoor photos for further breeding (will be F12 this year) this year, because I am pretty sure that in two weeks I can at least put them out in the wintergarden (Glazed terrace).
Mid May is safe to put them in the wild here.... and its better you have lil plants ready by this time, not seedlings.

Peace

Btw. The initial cross of my outdoor strain was two strong indoor indicas

SensiStar male x Black Domina


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> she's preggo !!!!
> 
> my 4 year old frozen pollen strikes again. sour diesel and blue moonshine. all the buds look like this one.


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Anybody started throwing Chucks outdoors yet? I have. Started beginning of march


I had some planned. But Mother Nature reminded me it was still winter, even though I'm in Florida. A week of 20F with two nights down to 16F. Too F'ing cold.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Still frost here but I just germinate the outdoor photos for further breeding (will be F12 this year) this year, because I am pretty sure that in two weeks I can at least put them out in the wintergarden (Glazed terrace).
> Mid May is safe to put them in the wild here.... and its better you have lil plants ready by this time, not seedlings.
> 
> Peace
> ...


F12, DAYUM !!!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> F12, DAYUM !!!!!


Yes Bro this line is kind of my "masterpiece".
Performance outdoor is good for a indoor strain lol but still not 100% happy. Wet September/fall is a problem for some phenos for some not. I believe its the tight hard Buds thats why I try a outcross to the durbs this year aswell as I will continue the pure line.

Since the strain is very indica I hope for some hybrid vigor in the cross F12 x Durbs
And I hope the Buds become a lil more fluffy for better aeration.

Peace


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Yes Bro this line is kind of my "masterpiece".
> Performance outdoor is good for a indoor strain lol but still not 100% happy. Wet September/fall is a problem for some phenos for some not. I believe its the tight hard Buds thats why I try a outcross to the durbs this year aswell as I will continue the pure line.
> 
> Since the strain is very indica I hope for some hybrid vigor in the cross F12 x Durbs
> ...



awesome man. sounds like some killer weed and the work you doing sounds like the right way of doing things...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> Bro 12hr? 4/5 popped?
> What kind of steroids do you use on your paper towels?
> 
> It alway needs at least 48 hr in my case to see tails Bro.
> ...


It was about 20 hours or so but my trick is I put seeds in napkin inside a plastic baggie then throw them in a small box and then put them on top of my 4 bulb 4 foot t5 light which keeps the seeds at about 80-85 degrees. If I don't have seeds on a heat pad or on my t5 then they do take a couple days, and even with heat some seeds take longer. Cheers


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was about 20 hours or so but my trick is I put seeds in napkin inside a plastic baggie then throw them in a small box and then put them on top of my 4 bulb 4 foot t5 light which keeps the seeds at about 80-85 degrees. If I don't have seeds on a heat pad or on my t5 then they do take a couple days, and even with heat some seeds take longer. Cheers


Great info Bro. Thanks a lot!
Did this with jiffys in the past, but now I will try your method next time just to see the difference.

Peace


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> I had some planned. But Mother Nature reminded me it was still winter, even though I'm in Florida. A week of 20F with two nights down to 16F. Too F'ing cold.


I started mine about a week and a half ago here but we had 1 week (last week) in the thirty's but now that seems to be over. However it stormed here night before last and one of my seedlings is dying of over watering but when I lose one, I plant 2 in its place lol. Got 3 3yr old autoflower Chuck's to crack so I'm gonna be sticking them outdoors too. It's about to get super hot here I can tell.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 20, 2018)

some automatic seeds


----------



## feva (Mar 20, 2018)

whats the cross?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 20, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> some automatic seedsView attachment 4108827


Looks like the lsd-25 Auto flower I got my Chuck's from (crossed with think big by Dutch passion)



Think big


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2018)

Smells like plant..#goingthedistance wonder what kind of high it will have?

Her seeded branches are about done


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4109025
> Smells like plant..#goingthedistance wonder what kind of high it will have?
> 
> Her seeded branches are about done


Looks sativa leaning but she has some good thick buds in the back. I like that


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 20, 2018)

This Chocolate Diesel cut reeks!!!! And very greasy, can ya smell it?? LOL Pollinated by the Fire Cookie f2 male.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> This Chocolate Diesel cut reeks!!!! And very greasy, can ya smell it?? LOL Pollinated by the Fire Cookie f2 male.
> View attachment 4109029


Your right She is a greasy bitch
What does she smell like?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4109025
> Smells like plant..#goingthedistance wonder what kind of high it will have?
> 
> Her seeded branches are about done


What's the genetics here?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 20, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Your right She is a greasy bitch
> What does she smell like?


I can't pinpoint it so much...lol. Strong, funky,dirty sock, vicks vapor rub, with a touch some chemicals from the janitor closet. Yeah that sounds about right I reckon.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

Useful said:


> I can't pinpoint it so much...lol. Strong, funky,dirty sock, vicks vapor rub, with a touch some chemicals from the janitor closet. Yeah that sounds about right I reckon.


lol


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> What's the genetics here?


Columbian gold x Jack H 

Plant smell(spermint type smell)


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 20, 2018)

The mother here is a bloody skunk auto from sweet seeds. I have a regular male autoflowering father from a cross I made of gigabud and blueberry headband automatic strains.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 20, 2018)

@genuity germing some high school sweetheart x mimosa. Dessert breath x mimosa and honeystomper purp x mimosa


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @genuity germing some high school sweetheart x mimosa. Dessert breath x mimosa and honeystomper purp x mimosa


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 21, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> some automatic seedsView attachment 4108827





BionicΩChronic said:


> Looks like the lsd-25 Auto flower I got my Chuck's from (crossed with think big by Dutch passion)View attachment 4109022
> View attachment 4109023
> 
> 
> ...


I love this colors!!!



Sour Wreck said:


> awesome man. sounds like some killer weed and the work you doing sounds like the right way of doing things...


Thank you verry much Bro!

I just want some ibl's for breeding and fun at hand. And if you buy a ibl you never know if its realy ibl. Like so often the saying applies "want something good produce it yourself"
My trust in breeders words has been down to a minimum since I buy seeds.
I have so different results with their gear.
Sick Meds for example ..
40 beans zero germination 60$ per 10 blown in the wind.
Expert seeds same run 100%.

Lol

Edit

But telling the truth is that after a couple of generations of inbreeding the results look not like F1or F2 anymore.
You can detect how the new generations get more and more adapted to the enviromental parameters.
But in my case this process went to the good side. No watering down in quality yet. Also no bottlenecking or stagnation. Still enough phenos for some fun (color) but a lot is fixed it seems. I wished the purple would fix but its like 50/50.

Peace Chuckers!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4109237


Cant wait to see more of your Gear growing around. Nothing better than that for a breeder Bro.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 21, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Forum GSC x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies
> View attachment 4097992 View attachment 4097993


I have a cross similar to that. But mine is platinum girl scout cookies x huckleberry hash


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> I also use a small brush to paint some on. It’s best if you can remove a plant from its location and do it in a separate room if possible.
> 
> I also plan on using my air compressor to blow each plant off before putting it back where it belongs. Never have done that part before, but now I have the access


If you use a spray bottle with water. It deactivated any pollen. I always do select branch dusting. Then afterwards I spray the plant and surrounding area with str8 ph'ed water. That way nothing else is pollinated.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a cross similar to that. But mine is platinum girl scout cookies x huckleberry hash


Sounds great!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you use a spray bottle with water. It deactivated any pollen. I always do select branch dusting. Then afterwards I spray the plant and surrounding area with str8 ph'ed water. That way nothing else is pollinated.


i did end up using a spray bottle after all. after pollinating, i let the plants sit in a different room for about and hour, then briefly misted the branches i hit and put them back in a tent.

thanks


----------



## THT (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi, 
I am growing Columbian Gold from world of seeds, and I've just taken a sample, she looks juuuusstt about done, but I can't give her the chop for a few more days at least. This girl was pollinated on the lowers by Greenpoint seeds Cackleberry. I'll post pics of the results next round!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Mar 21, 2018)

@BionicΩChronic are those fox tailed buds seeded? Does pollinating change the structure of the bud and make it fluffier?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 21, 2018)

I set out my seed collection in front of my wife , and said pick me out some fire .
Basically ennee meenee minneee mo

I’ll be poppin more after I chop again


----------



## cindysid (Mar 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4109891 I set out my seed collection in front of my wife , and said pick me out some fire .
> Basically ennee meenee minneee mo
> 
> I’ll be poppin more after I chop again


Love the Honeystomper! I've found several great phenos! Just started a couple of Dessert Breath x Sin Mint. Hoping for great things!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 21, 2018)

Pine Berry Kush Day 53


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 22, 2018)

Dendrophilly said:


> @BionicΩChronic are those fox tailed buds seeded? Does pollinating change the structure of the bud and make it fluffier?


Yes they were and this auto grew really strangely halfway thru flower she vegged up like 7 new branches. Never seen anything like it and I've never had such foxtails. Lol the cola looked like a octopus. It's a f2 or 3 of think different by dutch passion they bred looking for the largest ones. I didn't like it that much but I loved the lsd-25 so hopefully the cross will be better.


----------



## jonb1724 (Mar 22, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I started mine about a week and a half ago here but we had 1 week (last week) in the thirty's but now that seems to be over. However it stormed here night before last and one of my seedlings is dying of over watering but when I lose one, I plant 2 in its place lol. Got 3 3yr old autoflower Chuck's to crack so I'm gonna be sticking them outdoors too. It's about to get super hot here I can tell.


I plan on running my autos outdoors. I thought I was cheating. But I got 1,2 or a dozen different autos. There to expensive to keep buying so I just do seed runs.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a seed question. I had a Blueberry X Shark Shock male in my 16-17 spring crop. I used him on a Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, and it didn't take. No seeds at all. But I also used it on a Big & Stinky {bag seed tester} X Chicken Pen 1 {one of my local strains} that I thought didn't take either. But I was smoking some of the B&S X CP1 this week at the camp, and I found 4 seeds in a bud. Should I assume since the BBXSS didn't take on the BSBS, that this is just wind driven pollen {there were other males in the neighborhood} or just count my lucky stars I got any seeds at all of the cross? I'm going to plant them either way. I will put a big question mark on the labels.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a seed question. I had a Blueberry X Shark Shock male in my 16-17 spring crop. I used him on a Blue Shiva X Blue Shark, and it didn't take. No seeds at all. But I also used it on a Big & Stinky {bag seed tester} X Chicken Pen 1 {one of my local strains} that I thought didn't take either. But I was smoking some of the B&S X CP1 this week at the camp, and I found 4 seeds in a bud. Should I assume since the BBXSS didn't take on the BSBS, that this is just wind driven pollen {there were other males in the neighborhood} or just count my lucky stars I got any seeds at all of the cross? I'm going to plant them either way. I will put a big question mark on the labels.


Lucky stars... that's what I would count.


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Lucky stars... that's what I would count.


Thanks. That is kind of where I'm leaning anyway. And thank God for good drying tray notes. It was marked, Peach Patch, B&S X CP1 #2. I went back to my notes, and that is the one I hit with the BB X SS.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2018)

My berrywine girl prego with grapes 13 pollen. It's hard to see in 2nd pic but some of those calyxes are seed laden. She is a producer and frosted, just needs more flavor
  
From the same cross as my berry wine is this orange tasting pheno, great taste but lacks in high depart so hopefully grape13 helps out. She has big thick seeds getting ripe.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2018)

Photobucket finally fixed my account.

It's a boy Mrs. Walker it's a boy...







Cheers,
Tommy


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

Useful said:


> Gonna throw this out there....um..yeah I vend at GLG...doesn't even cover the electric bill..haha. My heart still is all about the giving, trading ect. I say this because I noticed some folks interested in my f2 lines...I don't want to get into any trouble here..but just want to state that I am approachable ...and willin to help out wherever and whenever. Us good guys have to stick together..I will never stop "spreadin the love".



This guy is awesome. He has some topshelf crosses. And F2s. And he' bringing some choc covered strawberries that is absolutely on my list now. Choc Thai cross. How could it not.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This guy is awesome. He has some topshelf crosses. And F2s. And he' bringing some choc covered strawberries that is absolutely on my list now. Choc Thai cross. How could it not.


No doubt hopefully I'll be running some of his gear outdoors too this year  I'm sure I'm gonna find some greasy keepers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This guy is awesome. He has some topshelf crosses. And F2s. And he' bringing some choc covered strawberries that is absolutely on my list now. Choc Thai cross. How could it not.


Thanks a bunch for the compliment. The reversal of the Chocolate Diesel cut is underway. Chocolate Covered Strawberry Diesel fems should be nice. I also have some more Chocolate Covered Strawberry f2 seeds to hunt through for a suitable male. That way I can make a reg line of Chocolate Covered Strawberry Diesel for folks that prefer reg lines. Just going to take a lil time.




BionicΩChronic said:


> No doubt hopefully I'll be running some of his gear outdoors too this year  I'm sure I'm gonna find
> some greasy keepers


You will be for sure


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2018)

So many beans , so little time .

PBK , low branch , just b4 lights out day 55
I have cut her from 49-63 . Just watching her fade. Now the hunt is on for a male .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2018)

Quick question 
My plan is to take some males to an outdoor location. Not very close to home. 
When should I be paying attention to them to harvest the pollen? Plan is a visit once a week. 16hrs of light for most of the summer.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Quick question
> My plan is to take some males to an outdoor location. Not very close to home.
> When should I be paying attention to them to harvest the pollen? Plan is a visit once a week. 16hrs of light for most of the summer.


Every time I did it like that,around the 5th-6th week I would take a few brown paper bags, and chop a few tops,take home let dry,collect pollen... hope that some what helps.

Location depending


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Every time I did it like that,around the 5th-6th week I would take a few brown paper bags, and chop a few tops,take home let dry,collect pollen... hope that some what helps.
> 
> Location depending


That helps. 
So grab them before they open n dry like buds? Is there any signs to look for saying the pollen is really? Don’t want to cut immature .


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That helps.
> So grab them before they open n dry like buds? Is there any signs to look for saying the pollen is really? Don’t want to cut immature .


Some male plants will open sacks on a daily basis, it's really just a time thing.
A nice amount of pollen on the leafs,is when I chop a top.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 24, 2018)

IHG Timeless Montage(Mendo Montage x Dosidos) x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies)...a few different phenos


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 24, 2018)

Figured I’d check on the young ones before bed, tap roots on 4 but all 5 cracked . 
The one with the good tap popped in about 12hrs ... No soak, no skuff.... just water n towel n bag. All cracked under 24hrs . 


Got them in there 1st pot tonight , too busy this weekend, n don’t want to forget about them , normally I’d let the taps get longer, but life gets in the way. 

HoneyStomper #2


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> IHG Timeless Montage(Mendo Montage x Dosidos) x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies)...a few different phenos
> View attachment 4110965 View attachment 4110966


I grew a Trainwreck 10ish years ago that looks just like that .


----------



## greencropper (Mar 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I grew a Trainwreck 10ish years ago that looks just like that .


dont hear of Trainwreck hardly at all now but then it was all the rage!


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 24, 2018)

And were off 
 
4 dessert breath x mimosa
4 honeystomper #2
Once ive sexed these and know my numbers ill go ahead n pop others. Im just starting bk. So small atm. Ive been scrolling back the thread trying to get the genetics figured out. Think im going to have to write it all down next time 
I bought a new heated prop just for these pips so I hope it doesnt let me down. First time in a while not using paper tissue germing seeds but I got good vibes bout this grow.
Thanks again for seeds gen.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 24, 2018)

Some original 1995 OG Kush. I was gifted 7 seeds. They were 23 years old. Only 4 germed. I got 2 males and 2 females. The one female is stackn hard. The other not so much. But makes it up in frost. I may reverse the one that stacks like a beast. And hit pheno #3 with it. Hopefully get the best traits from botb. I have clones of both in veg, to play with.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Some original 1995 OG Kush. I was gifted 7 seeds. They were 23 years old. Only 4 germed. I got 2 males and 2 females. The one female is stackn hard. The other not so much. But makes it up in frost. I may reverse the one that stacks like a beast. And hit pheno #3 with it. Hopefully get the best traits from botb. I have clones of both in veg, to play with.
> 
> View attachment 4111137 View attachment 4111138 View attachment 4111140 View attachment 4111141
> View attachment 4111147 View attachment 4111148 View attachment 4111149 View attachment 4111150


Pretty hard to say no to rare beans like that.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Some original 1995 OG Kush. I was gifted 7 seeds. They were 23 years old. Only 4 germed. I got 2 males and 2 females. The one female is stackn hard. The other not so much. But makes it up in frost. I may reverse the one that stacks like a beast. And hit pheno #3 with it. Hopefully get the best traits from botb. I have clones of both in veg, to play with.
> 
> View attachment 4111137 View attachment 4111138 View attachment 4111140 View attachment 4111141
> View attachment 4111147 View attachment 4111148 View attachment 4111149 View attachment 4111150


Very nice I love seeing old school fire!


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> And were off
> View attachment 4111096
> 4 dessert breath x mimosa
> 4 honeystomper #2
> ...


 
Thank you


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 24, 2018)

Seeded Jelly Pie. Crossed with a Jelly Pie male. This one is a grape pie phenotype.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 24, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4111185 Seeded Jelly Pie. Crossed with a Jelly Pie male. This one is a grape pie phenotype.


That is a pretty plant !
Do you have any pics of it dried up?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That is a pretty plant !
> Do you have any pics of it dried up?


Thank you, it is just starting to dry. I’ll post more pictures once it’s cured.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2018)

Staying true to my roots...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Staying true to my roots...
> View attachment 4111186


What are you using in them?


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What are you using in them?


Mounds & elite 91(myco jordan) & kelp me kelp you.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pretty hard to say no to rare beans like that.


Yeah I really didn't have the room. But since I knew all of them wouldn't pop. And I knew they were regs I would get males. I went ahead and popped em. They smell amazing tho. Depends on the smoke if I keep either tho.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)

@genuity what's your mimosa  look like for structure and nose?


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @genuity what's your mimosa  look like for structure and nose?


In veg she is a ease,likes toppings. In flower she fills in,more than stretching.with big thick nugs,hard stems..candy orange type smells..
 
She likes to get right to work in 12/12,so I need to adjust her feeds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 24, 2018)

Swayze standing tall,chest out..with whiskey on his breath...& sex on his mind

Females:
Ghost town f2 X(Swayze's Ghost)
Sundea driver #10 X(sundea Swayze)
Legend og(crinkle) X(The Last OG)
Wedding cake bx1 X(Swayze's wedding)

This is going to be a good chucking time


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4111291
> Swayze standing tall,chest out..with whiskey on his breath...& sex on his mind
> 
> Females:
> ...


Love is going to be raining down. Those girls are going to have to wash the goo out of their hair after that night of debauchery.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4111291
> Swayze standing tall,chest out..with whiskey on his breath...& sex on his mind
> 
> Females:
> ...


Yo gen I gotcha fam. 
Ghost town x swayze = road house 
Wedding cake x swayze = Dirty dancing 
Both movies he starred in.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo gen I gotcha fam.
> Ghost town x swayze = road house
> Wedding cake x swayze = Dirty dancing
> Both movies he starred in.


Wrong quote... Sort of @genuity 

You should call that sundea driver one Black Dog


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 24, 2018)

I have done a few chucks so far but until now never could find the time or space. This one is a silver lotus from bodhi crossed to citrus mist from geist. The two that finished early were purple and a bit bland but had a strong cerebral effect. This girl decided to take its sweet time and go for around 70 days but it has a really nice blueberry menthol scent. We will see once it is cured!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My berrywine girl prego with grapes 13 pollen. It's hard to see in 2nd pic but some of those calyxes are seed laden. She is a producer and frosted, just needs more flavor
> View attachment 4110349 View attachment 4110350
> From the same cross as my berry wine is this orange tasting pheno, great taste but lacks in high depart so hopefully grape13 helps out. She has big thick seeds getting ripe.
> View attachment 4110351


FUCK SHIT Bro you always make my eyes bleeding. Thats some f.... resinous tree my maan!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Some original 1995 OG Kush. I was gifted 7 seeds. They were 23 years old. Only 4 germed. I got 2 males and 2 females. The one female is stackn hard. The other not so much. But makes it up in frost. I may reverse the one that stacks like a beast. And hit pheno #3 with it. Hopefully get the best traits from botb. I have clones of both in veg, to play with.
> 
> View attachment 4111137 View attachment 4111138 View attachment 4111140 View attachment 4111141
> View attachment 4111147 View attachment 4111148 View attachment 4111149 View attachment 4111150


Aaaaaawwwsome Bro just awsome!!!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4111185 Seeded Jelly Pie. Crossed with a Jelly Pie male. This one is a grape pie phenotype.


That are my colors! Love!!!


----------



## Gbuddy (Mar 25, 2018)

@genuity
I love you for this Thread! I hope you know that!!

Peace


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 25, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> That are my colors! Love!!!


I definitely dig the colors she put off in late flower. Here is a picture of another phenotype that turned almost black.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 25, 2018)

Bottom branches of Farmhouse genetics midnight fantasy (fruitloop pheno) were dusted with honeybee pollen. 

Whole tent shot


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I definitely dig the colors she put off in late flower. Here is a picture of another phenotype that turned almost black.View attachment 4111915View attachment 4111916



Damn that's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I definitely dig the colors she put off in late flower. Here is a picture of another phenotype that turned almost black.View attachment 4111915View attachment 4111916


Where would one feed theses jelly pie seeds?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Where would one feed theses jelly pie seeds?


http://greenpointseeds.com/


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Where would one feed theses jelly pie seeds?



https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-663#post-14153794


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2018)

2 of 4 phenos of mimosa X honeybee f3 
 
 
Short veg,Hugo blocks,coco tek A & B bloom..(wish I would of just went with soil)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 25, 2018)

$50 if I want to use a CC 
Tha Fuck


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> $50 if I want to use a CC
> Tha Fuck


Catch some of them at the reverse auction price


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 25, 2018)

send cash priority (with tracking)


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 26, 2018)

So this was my young brothers chuck. He got a single pip off a guy on Insta. Supposed to b lvrk x zkittles. The seed was male so he chucked some onto the Pineapple ( c99 ) cut weve had for 10+ yrs.
I germed 1 seed:

Got 2 extra leaves? A known trait ?? Im keen to get this sexed, if its male its out but will be interesting to flower if fem.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> So this was my young brothers chuck. He got a single pip off a guy on Insta. Supposed to b lvrk x zkittles. The seed was male so he chucked some onto the Pineapple ( c99 ) cut weve had for 10+ yrs.
> I germed 1 seed:
> View attachment 4112180
> Got 2 extra leaves? A known trait ?? Im keen to get this sexed, if its male its out but will be interesting to flower if fem.


Should be à winner outdoor


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2018)

Some Texas butter & swayze's doing they thing..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Catch some of them at the reverse auction price


How often do they switch seeds?


genuity said:


> Some Texas butter & swayze's doing they thing..
> View attachment 4112205


Getting any banana off the butter?
It’s sounds like it would be good smoke but I don’t like bananas. So I’m not sure if that’s a strain for me.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

PBK day 58.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Should be à winner outdoor


If only i had the weather


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How often do they switch seeds?
> 
> Getting any banana off the butter?
> It’s sounds like it would be good smoke but I don’t like bananas. So I’m not sure if that’s a strain for me.


Every few days I think.

No bananas yet,I really don't know what I was looking for with these.. just sounded good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Every few days I think.
> 
> No bananas yet,I really don't know what I was looking for with these.. just sounded good.


I was checking every 15min like a kid waiting for Xmas .


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I was checking every 15min like a kid waiting for Xmas .


Did you setup a account? If not do it.. it makes the first purchases a lot softer on the pocketbook.(with his gold nuggets program)

Hell,sometimes all the items you want,are up for auction, just got to be ready,cause the snipers are real,and will shoot you pack right out your cart.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Did you setup a account? If not do it.. it makes the first purchases a lot softer on the pocketbook.(with his gold nuggets program)
> 
> Hell,sometimes all the items you want,are up for auction, just got to be ready,cause the snipers are real,and will shoot you pack right out your cart.


I signed up as soon as I seen they had that jelly pie , as for the snipers, that’s my 2nd hobby . They better be on their A game. 

Something about touching off a round & then 4-5 seconds later ...... GOONNGG. 
Really makes me smile .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

Can someone cross Swazye with Trainwreck so we can have a SwazyeTrain
Bubbles would like this .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2018)

The jelly pie looks nice but I'm digging green point's cookies n chem, or at least the pics I've seen and the reports of 30% thc levels and bomb flavor. I decided to pop a couple seeds to go along with the peak seeds c99s I just germed.

c99 is not the strongest so might as well have something to level that out, lol. 

But with Green point, if you made that $250+ order you'd get like $130 free in nuggets so enough to cop a few packs. I got boomtown, cookiesnchem, bubblegum, the deputy, iron horse all for like $160 US. Solid


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 26, 2018)

Green Crack x CBD Haze @59days 
It’s going to be like the Haze n go 10weeks 
If it’s good smoke , I’m going to get it lab tested (had the GC & CBD half ass tested)
Smells like candy mangos , or some tropical fruit. Hoping for a migraine relief for my wife . 

Burnt her with the light a little, but didn’t seem to slow her down.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Every few days I think.
> 
> No bananas yet,I really don't know what I was looking for with these.. just sounded good.


I noticed he doesnt have any auctions up atm is this normal?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I noticed he doesnt have any auctions up atm is this normal?


Yup


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 27, 2018)

@genuity forthe mimosa crosses how long of a flowering time are they? They usual 8-9weeks or push em to 10-11 weeks?


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @genuity forthe mimosa crosses how long of a flowering time are they? They usual 8-9weeks or push em to 10-11 weeks?


I'm running (Mimosa x honeybee f3) they all are looking to be in the 8-9 week mark.

The mom Mimosa, I took hey 70+ days,but she should/could have came down at 8 weeks easy.

The high school sweetheart X mimosa (Girly drink) I think is in the 10 week mark.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 28, 2018)

So i got 8 for 8 on the dessert breath and honeystomper #2  Firt time germing seeds in root riot cubes without any pre soak ect. I usually use paper tissue ( AKA Bog roll ). Thinks its the first time ive had 100% success. Im sure the little heat from the prop made all the difference. That thing was a great buy.

The 2 that hav'nt surfaced are on their way, can see one and the tap root of the other.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

Working on my picture taking skills . 
 

Trunk of the car, isn’t the best place for a pic.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

Adding some diversity to my room 
 

Starting with a cheap egg before I get some of the really Kool & expensive ones .


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 28, 2018)

watching them march out of the egg is so freaking cool!


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Adding some diversity to my room
> View attachment 4113431
> 
> Starting with a cheap egg before I get some of the really Kool & expensive ones .


Love them,that egg should give you a army of killers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> watching them march out of the egg is so freaking cool!


I really hope I get to see that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Love them,that egg should give you a army of killers.


I just prepped for spring 
 

They messed up n sent me 100000 of the one that was supposed to be 10000


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

Really good experience with them
They even had their antagonist call me to go over my order to make sure I had the right info and plan .


----------



## genuity (Mar 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just prepped for spring
> View attachment 4113440
> 
> They messed up n sent me 100000 of the one that was supposed to be 10000


That's what I need to do..

Predator mites few weeks after releases,I get the praying mantis eggs ready,few weeks after that I get a bag of lady bugs... everybody got to eat.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's what I need to do..
> 
> Predator mites few weeks after releases,I get the praying mantis eggs ready,few weeks after that I get a bag of lady bugs... everybody got to eat.


In about a month there will be so many lady bugs around here , easy to grab a couple hundred for the room. Every spring n fall they are every where if u know where to look.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's what I need to do..
> 
> Predator mites few weeks after releases,I get the praying mantis eggs ready,few weeks after that I get a bag of lady bugs... everybody got to eat.


Might think about it for outdoor do you think it would be useful?? I fear that they go away if there not enough food


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Might think about it for outdoor do you think it would be useful?? I fear that they go away if there not enough food


That is a problem with outdoors, when a food source gets low , they will move on. 
You can buy or collect ladybugs then mix 50/50, water with sugar pop(not diet) n spray them , this will glue there wings for a few days and maybe settle into the area better.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Mar 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That is a problem with outdoors, when a food source gets low , they will move on.
> You can buy or collect ladybugs then mix 50/50, water with sugar pop(not diet) n spray them , this will glue there wings for a few days and maybe settle into the area better.


I been thinking just releasing a little bag around the house periodically for a perimeter defense. Just cycle lady bugs, nematodes, and mantis. They don't cost much.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 30, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> I been thinking just releasing a little bag around the house periodically for a perimeter defense. Just cycle lady bugs, nematodes, and mantis. They don't cost much.


If you want to get crazy you can put DE around the outside of your house , feed grade is good enough. (Farm supply = cheap) Replace every time it rains . 
I like natural defenses & don’t use pesticides , but I don’t recommend DE as top dressing . 
I don’t release bugs around the house , but do put nematodes in the house plants . 

I’m really liking the pirate bugs , they are non stop hunting. They seem to be a lot more aggressive then ladies . But got “bit or stung” last night . I seen it walking on my arm then, Mother fucker ! About the size of a black fly 
About 1/10 of a bee sting. But I’m highly sensitive to insect bits n stings .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Collected pollen from my Guava D male and dusted all the lowers of the 3 females for F2s.
 

I also hit Bodhi's Apollo 11 F4

I put the remaining pollen in the freezer until I decide my next move. Really hoping this all shakes out OK. Guess I'll know in a few more weeks.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Collected pollen from my Guava D male and dusted all the lowers of the 3 females for F2s.


sign me up on those F2s


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2018)

Saturday pollen chucking, and harvesting but that's for another thread...

I used pollen from a male Tangerine power to hit the girls in the tent at about a month into 12/12.

Moms are: Tang Pow (sativa dom w/ limeish smell), Tang Pow (indica dom w/orange rind smell), goji s1, grapes 13 (indica dom grapeish hash), my berry wine cut (basically a blue dream pheno from the buddha's dream father) 
grapes 13


Goji s1
 
tang pow (sat dom), this plant is huge! lol stretch like a mofo but is budding out heavy and frosty
 
tang pow (indie dom) slow veg and moderate bud size and more of a sour orange rind smell than a sweet orange juice smell
 
berry wine, solid bud size vigorous growth should be a nice DNA donor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2018)

All these beautiful pics I'm seeing of Tang Power are giving me the urge to pop the last two lonely beans I have. I've put it off because they're about 3yrs old and I'm not confident I can get them to germ. 
*SHM* As if "waiting" is going to up my odds, lol.
I'm gonna throw em in a shot glass before bed and hope for the best...which would be 100 germ with a boy and girl for F2s


----------



## cindysid (Mar 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All these beautiful pics I'm seeing of Tang Power are giving me the urge to pop the last two lonely beans I have. I've put it off because they're about 3yrs old and I'm not confident I can get them to germ.
> *SHM* As if "waiting" is going to up my odds, lol.
> I'm gonna throw em in a shot glass before bed and hope for the best...which would be 100 germ with a boy and girl for F2s


My fingers are crossed for you! I would love to get some of those F2s!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 31, 2018)

cindysid said:


> My fingers are crossed for you! I would love to get some of those F2s!


If these projects turn out well I'll definitely be spreading the love.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2018)

Mimosa X honeybee f3 
 
These smell extremely creamy twizzler'ish.

I have had my fun running these sweet smelling plants,flavors for days on most..the highs have been good on most of the fruity"Dessert" strains..

But now I'm back on this og kick,and will be having fun with them various types ..nothing new,same shit that's everywhere and some...but with a "Chuckers twisted touch"

 
Legend og crinkle on the left & ghoststown f2 on right.
The smells are top notch toxic chemicals og funk,the legend smells...well..legendary. 
Ghost town f2 has a sharp increase in the sour department, very oily nugs

Both gems in they own ways.


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Black Skull Seeds 'Speed Haze' from last round - had a nice smooth artificial grape smell and decent effect
 

Pollinated it with a Green Point Seeds Pioneer Kush, planted one tester this round


'Speed Haze X Pioneer Kush' - First of its name.
 

physically the plant is very short and compact, but grew quite slowly in veg.
so far this strain has virtually no smell, was a slow starter but a rapid flower with nice dense buds stacking in quickly, really decently frosty but hasn't developed any terps yet... none.... is it fucking with me? hoping it decides to develop a smell soon  Cheers.


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Hi,
> I am growing Columbian Gold from world of seeds, and I've just taken a sample, she looks juuuusstt about done, but I can't give her the chop for a few more days at least. This girl was pollinated on the lowers by Greenpoint seeds Cackleberry.


Choppy Choppy for Columbian Gold. Incredibly loud tropical scent, similar to a Golden Goat, or Island Sweet Skunk, it has that- what I would call- intense tropical terp profile, citrusy, piney, musky, skunky, LOUD. It was one of my fastest and most vigorous strains this round, sprouted its taproot on January 7th, exactly 12 weeks later its done enough for my liking, could easily stand to go another week maybe 2. Yield is phenomenal - as is the potency, flavor, effects, etc. All around True winner. Good thing I pollinated this girl.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Choppy Choppy for Columbian Gold. Incredibly loud tropical scent, similar to a Golden Goat, or Island Sweet Skunk, it has that- what I would call- intense tropical terp profile, citrusy, piney, musky, skunky, LOUD. It was one of my fastest and most vigorous strains this round, sprouted its taproot on January 7th, exactly 12 weeks later its done enough for my liking, could easily stand to go another week maybe 2. Yield is phenomenal - as is the potency, flavor, effects, etc. All around True winner. Good thing I pollinated this girl.
> View attachment 4115343


very nice, can't wait for mine to grow up...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All these beautiful pics I'm seeing of Tang Power are giving me the urge to pop the last two lonely beans I have. I've put it off because they're about 3yrs old and I'm not confident I can get them to germ.
> *SHM* As if "waiting" is going to up my odds, lol.
> I'm gonna throw em in a shot glass before bed and hope for the best...which would be 100 germ with a boy and girl for F2s


If I get a successful pollination of tangerine power I'll keep you in mind for some f2s, if I get enough to share that is because I only hit some lower branches on my small girls. But I'm keeping the male in clone form until I can see his progeny because I feel it is a good male based on visible traits so I'll have crosses for sure anyway. 

I'm hoping that the f2s from the sativa pheno have more orange smell traits from the dad because the sativa pheno is a monster!

The male has good node spacing, orange smell from stem rub, indica leaner but much faster growth than my female indica. This was before the male started flower


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Choppy Choppy for Columbian Gold. Incredibly loud tropical scent, similar to a Golden Goat, or Island Sweet Skunk, it has that- what I would call- intense tropical terp profile, citrusy, piney, musky, skunky, LOUD. It was one of my fastest and most vigorous strains this round, sprouted its taproot on January 7th, exactly 12 weeks later its done enough for my liking, could easily stand to go another week maybe 2. Yield is phenomenal - as is the potency, flavor, effects, etc. All around True winner. Good thing I pollinated this girl.
> View attachment 4115343


Hey @THT is that a reg from WoS? I think that's what @Sour Wreck is about to run too. I ran one a while back, made some backups seeds. Sounds much the same, mine tasted much better with a couple of weeks cure, killer smoke. Running its clone right now, this one finishes in 7 weeks 

Day 41, front left 1st pic, lowers hit with my Blue Ripper rks male for some Columbian Ripper F1's


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey @THT is that a reg from WoS? I think that's what @Sour Wreck is about to run too. I ran one a while back, made some backups seeds. Sounds much the same, mine tasted much better with a couple of weeks cure, killer smoke. Running its clone right now, this one finishes in 7 weeks
> 
> Day 41, front left 1st pic, lowers hit with my Blue Ripper rks male for some Columbian Ripper F1's
> 
> View attachment 4115444 View attachment 4115445


Gorgeous! My pics don't really capture the purple calyxes as well as I'd hoped, it is indeed a reg 'world of seeds' Columbian Gold. Here are a few shots of her drying, I'll try to get some better shots soon. Great pics man.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 1, 2018)

I harvested some Jelly Pie f2 Seeds today. This was from the Stardawg leaning phenotype. Pictured is a bud from the mother plant with her seeds.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Choppy Choppy for Columbian Gold. Incredibly loud tropical scent, similar to a Golden Goat, or Island Sweet Skunk, it has that- what I would call- intense tropical terp profile, citrusy, piney, musky, skunky, LOUD. It was one of my fastest and most vigorous strains this round, sprouted its taproot on January 7th, exactly 12 weeks later its done enough for my liking, could easily stand to go another week maybe 2. Yield is phenomenal - as is the potency, flavor, effects, etc. All around True winner. Good thing I pollinated this girl.
> View attachment 4115343


Damn they are nice, got 6 freebies of these regs from the tude, didnt know they were any good, got plans for those now...well done there!


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

decent look at the pretty purple calyx


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey @THT is that a reg from WoS? I think that's what @Sour Wreck is about to run too. I ran one a while back, made some backups seeds. Sounds much the same, mine tasted much better with a couple of weeks cure, killer smoke. Running its clone right now, this one finishes in 7 weeks
> 
> Day 41, front left 1st pic, lowers hit with my Blue Ripper rks male for some Columbian Ripper F1's
> 
> View attachment 4115444 View attachment 4115445



indeed, i have baby WOS - CG seedlings as i type.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 2, 2018)

THT said:


> decent look at the pretty purple calyx
> View attachment 4115512





Sour Wreck said:


> indeed, i have baby WOS - CG seedlings as i type.


Nice, lots of trich coverage too. It looks like 2 for 2 purple phenos were worthy of a run/cross. I ran another regular green pheno that was kind of blah both in taste and stone but the purple pheno I'd recommend to even hardened smokers, trippy stuff.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa X honeybee f3
> View attachment 4115258
> These smell extremely creamy twizzler'ish.
> 
> ...


M8 thats what I love!!!!


...and sorry had a hard time for the last weeks, no time for riu...but I catched up Bro haha..

Peace

Peace


GroErr said:


> Nice, lots of trich coverage too. It looks like 2 for 2 purple phenos were worthy of a run/cross. I ran another regular green pheno that was kind of blah both in taste and stone but the purple pheno I'd recommend to even hardened smokers, trippy stuff.


I looooove those purple nugs!!!!

Peace

Btw. I have meanwhile popped some raspberry boogie regs and some grape ox regs as an alternative to the bizarre that wouldnt germinate at all.

PLEASE NOTE...
If a chucker is around with some BLACK RUSSIAN F2 or cross or some DOUBLE PURPLE DOJA F2 or cross or something compareble please shoot me a pm. I am realy chasing this genetics for some time now but without success. Looks like its all gone in seedform.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

Those AC pics are beautiful and have inspired me to go search through my older stuff to see if I had any. 
I knew I had a few from WOS I'd received from the Tude yrs ago and but couldn't remember what they were. I found four beans of AC!
Cant even remember when or what they came with. 

And I would never have considered growing them out without seeing the pics/reviews here. 

This is one of the best things about RIU. I can always find something new/old to dive into to keep me outta my own head.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2018)

Chopped GCxCBD Haze last night , day 65
Probably should have went another week but timing, space, other projects, and also, the Haze would go peppery if you let it get to it’s peak, wanted to avoid that,
It grew like the Haze, & seems to have the smell and the rock hard buds of the GC
It will be a long 2 weeks waiting for this one to dry up, got my fingers crossed....
Definitely less trichomes then the GC and more then the Haze .
After it drys out, I’ll put up some pics of the big buds . If they dry like GC there will be lots of 10-14 gram buds . 1/2 that if there like the Haze. 

Some time , I’ll get off my lazy ass n pull out one of the wife’s cameras and get a good pic.
Just easy wth the phone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2018)

Frosty grapes 13 turning red from a successful tangerine power pollination. These beans should be nice. The tangerine male should have a similar smell/taste as my smaller female pheno of tang pow seeing as they both had orange smell from stem rub, I'm hoping anyway. The only thing I didn't like about the male is it showed presex flowers but so did all my females in my last few grows, so it shouldn't be an issue. I didn't keep a clone of this grapes anyway so it's a 1 chuck and done. But I may work the beans if nice because this is the frostiest grapes out of the 4.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Chucking male pollen to fem seeds is ok? I'm asking because I cant remember if my Petroleum Nightmare came from regs or fems. Its solid and never even thrown so much as a nanner, even under severe neglect. It seems like I've been running this one forever.

I know I'm being lazy by not researching this myself but to be completely honest its extremely difficult to concentrate past the boards and the garden.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chucking male pollen to fem seeds is ok? I'm asking because I cant remember if my Petroleum Nightmare came from regs or fems. Its solid and never even thrown so much as a nanner, even under severe neglect. It seems like I've been running this one forever.
> 
> I know I'm being lazy by not researching this myself but to be completely honest its extremely difficult to concentrate past the boards and the garden.


Not a problem, as long as the fem is stable no worries imo. I have a couple of crosses going with fem mothers (Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid), on the 3rd cross with the original BD cross and have never seen a nanner or the like.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Not a problem, as long as the fem is stable no worries imo. I have a couple of crosses going with fem mothers (Blue Dream and Blue Pyramid), on the 3rd cross with the original BD cross and have never seen a nanner or the like.


Good. That's what I was hoping to hear. I really want to do a couple of project with this one because I like everything about it. Its structure, frost, terps, and the rock hard nugs it produces even under severe distress. I'm not even sure it can be improved but I'd like to try. 
My new tent for males should be here any day


----------



## GroErr (Apr 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good. That's what I was hoping to hear. I really want to do a couple of project with this one because I like everything about it. Its structure, frost, terps, and the rock hard nugs it produces even under severe distress. I'm not even sure it can be improved but I'd like to try.
> My new tent for males should be here any day


Sounds like much the same reasons I chose the fems to breed with, they were just too good candidates to let them go. You'll like the dedicated tent for the males. I use a small 2x2x4' tent under my basement stairs which tends to be perpetually in use, just flipped 2 potential males in there


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 5, 2018)

Just harvested Jelly Pie #3 f2 grape pie pheno. This is a picture of Seeds with bud from mother plant. The high on this gal is absolutely devastating.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just harvested Jelly Pie #3 f2 grape pie pheno. This is a picture of Seeds with bud from mother plant. The high on this gal is absolutely devastating.View attachment 4117444


thats top gear!, are you getting much variation in those f2 pheno's?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thats top gear!, are you getting much variation in those f2 pheno's?


I don’t know yet, these were just harvested. The gal shown is a f1. I’ll run these next round and report back.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I don’t know yet, these were just harvested. The gal shown is a f1. I’ll run these next round and report back.


Now if by chance you got them (sundea driver x stardawg )testers...& used a f2 jellypie male on a female.... wow


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> Now if by chance you got them (sundea driver x stardawg )testers...& used a f2 jellypie male on a female.... wow


I was thinking about the FPOG cross as well....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just harvested Jelly Pie #3 f2 grape pie pheno. This is a picture of Seeds with bud from mother plant. The high on this gal is absolutely devastating.View attachment 4117444


what are you seeing for yeild and cola size on the jelly? 
Can’t wait to make some F2 of it . 
I just x3 my veg area , and turning and old veg room into seed production.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

Killin it @LubdaNugs


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> Now if by chance you got them (sundea driver x stardawg )testers...& used a f2 jellypie male on a female.... wow


Lol I don't think they hand out testers so you can cross them!!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol I don't think they hand out testers so you can cross them!!!!


They don't pass out tester,so you can cross them & sell them...

Nothing wrong with chucking for ones self.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> They don't pass out tester,so you can cross them & sell them...
> 
> Nothing wrong with chucking for ones self.


That’s my thought, pure personal experimentation. I have absolutely no interest in selling seeds or weed for that matter. It’s my hobby.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> They don't pass out tester,so you can cross them & sell them...
> 
> Nothing wrong with chucking for ones self.


I like that. Some breeders ask test growers to kill all males as soon as they sex them.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2018)

too larry said:


> I like that. Some breeders ask test growers to kill all males as soon as they sex them.


That stuff makes no sense to me at all.. trying to tell someone what to do in they grows,like what the fuck..


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> That stuff makes no sense to me at all.. trying to tell someone what to do in they grows,like what the fuck..


I have to agree. I passed on a tester opportunity because of it. If I grow a killer male, I'm going to make some seeds with him.

But I do understand their reasoning. They are doing it for a living. They don't want any crosses out there for sale on IG before the strain is put on the market. You do hear about it happening.


----------



## klx (Apr 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> That stuff makes no sense to me at all.. trying to tell someone what to do in they grows,like what the fuck..


Seriously. Once you have a seed or cut in your hands you are free to do whatever the hell you want with it. These people who use seeds or cuts that other people have bred, then cross them and then somehow think they now have the right to control what happens to it, the mind boggles.

Dont want anyone to have your cut? Dont hand it out, dont breed with it, dont sell seeds, pretty simple. Once you do its all fair game.


----------



## too larry (Apr 6, 2018)

klx said:


> Seriously. Once you have a seed or cut in your hands you are free to do whatever the hell you want with it. These people who use seeds or cuts that other people have bred, then cross them and then somehow think they now have the right to control what happens to it, the mind boggles.
> 
> Dont want anyone to have your cut? Dont hand it out, dont breed with it, dont sell seeds, pretty simple. Once you do its all fair game.


I have a buddy who signed off on a non transfer agreement in order to get his hands on a cut of Skunk. Supposed to be the real deal. He's going to do a full run of it, but can't give cuts away or make any seeds. It was worth it to him to get the cut. But it would be tough if it really is the real deal old school skunk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a buddy who signed off on a non transfer agreement in order to get his hands on a cut of Skunk. Supposed to be the real deal. He's going to do a full run of it, but can't give cuts away or make any seeds. It was worth it to him to get the cut. But it would be tough if it really is the real deal old school skunk.


That's when you sneak in scissors and when he ain't looking, snip snip, and now you got secret skunk, lol.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's when you sneak in scissors and when he ain't looking, snip snip, and now you got secret skunk, lol.


I did think of that. And my dear departed Mother. She was a plant pinching fool. Not herb, but if there was a flower she liked in some garden center, a little pinch of it always wound up in her purse.

And she would have sworn on a stack of Bibles that she had never stolen.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 7, 2018)

Mom got pinched for pinching haha


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I did think of that. And my dear departed Mother. She was a plant pinching fool. Not herb, but if there was a flower she liked in some garden center, a little pinch of it always wound up in her purse.
> 
> And she would have sworn on a stack of Bibles that she had never stolen.


that made me smile


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 7, 2018)

Got them popping @genuity


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

What’s everyone’s thoughts about T5s for seed production?
Not caring about the buds for smokin . 

Figured I could use a snack while tending


----------



## cindysid (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I have a buddy who signed off on a non transfer agreement in order to get his hands on a cut of Skunk. Supposed to be the real deal. He's going to do a full run of it, but can't give cuts away or make any seeds. It was worth it to him to get the cut. But it would be tough if it really is the real deal old school skunk.


If it's the real deal, I'm betting that the Skunk escapes at some point. Otherwise I would be skeptical. I've grown out a few now that were supposed to be roadkill. None so far have panned out, and some didn't have even a hint of skunk. If it's out there, I'd like to shake it loose!


----------



## cindysid (Apr 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> I like that. Some breeders ask test growers to kill all males as soon as they sex them.


LOL...I think that might be a little hard to enforce...especially as good as you are at making up those French names!


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

cindysid said:


> If it's the real deal, I'm betting that the Skunk escapes at some point. Otherwise I would be skeptical. I've grown out a few now that were supposed to be roadkill. None so far have panned out, and some didn't have even a hint of skunk. If it's out there, I'd like to shake it loose!


It's not old school RKS, just a good cut that has been closely held for a long while. I will have to ask how it does when he gets to it. Not sure if he was going to do it indoors or in a greenie.


----------



## too larry (Apr 7, 2018)

cindysid said:


> LOL...I think that might be a little hard to enforce...especially as good as you are at making up those French names!


No one would notice my new moufette de route.


----------



## Underground Scientist (Apr 7, 2018)

What's up

New to chucking, and doing a solo cup style, open pollenation method. I figured I'd swing by cuz this where the chucking is going down 

Did a Blueberry Iced Cream x Emerald City Cookies, I'll be curious to see how many seeds come from this.

 

I've got a tray of clones going of males and females from 5 strains, a portion of which is gonna be dedicated to chucking.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

Morning of day 57 
More PineBerryKush


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts about T5s for seed production?
> Not caring about the buds for smokin .
> 
> Figured I could use a snack while tending View attachment 4118515


You will be just fine with T5's for seed production.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> You will be just fine with T5's for seed production.


Thanks, 
What would your 1st pick be? 
And if it’s a 1000watter what’s your 2nd pick?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm 


BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks,
> What would your 1st pick be?
> And if it’s a 1000watter what’s your 2nd pick?


I'm high and a little confused about your question...lol. Sorry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> What's up
> 
> New to chucking, and doing a solo cup style, open pollenation method. I figured I'd swing by cuz this where the chucking is going down
> 
> ...


That little girl. if fully pollinated, could give you a nice little load in the 20-50 beans range.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm high and a little confused about your question...lol. Sorry


Lol, nice 
If your goal was only to produce seeds, 
The bud has no value other then to faceilitate the seeds what would your 1st pick of light be? 
And if your light of choice happens to be a 1000 watter what would your next choice be?


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 7, 2018)

Useful said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm high and a little confused about your question...lol. Sorry


Useful I sent you a message, pls take a look. thx Bob


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts about T5s for seed production?
> Not caring about the buds for smokin .
> 
> Figured I could use a snack while tending View attachment 4118515


I would rock a 4ft 8 bulb t5(reds & blues) for seed production, I like the 315lec also..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

Jelly Pie #2, seeds and bud from female in the cross.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Got them popping @genuity


Looks like we got the same seeds going at same stage


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like there’s a few at the same stage 
This is my Chuckers Gear 
HoneyStomper #2

Mine are very small for there age, but that’s on me, keeping them under very low watts.
New room is built. After 1 one day they are loving it, they won’t stop smiling now.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

I have never seen a cookies strain yield like this. Threw baseball bats.

   

OBS will be getting some pollen when she starts throwing pistils. She's only on day 2 or 3. Ling ways to go. Also Clementine Cookies will get some as well.
Clemenine cookies is the non topped plant on the right. And Orange Blossom Special is the one in the middle with multiple tops


----------



## feva (Apr 8, 2018)

alright, i couldn't wait any longer. gonna have to make room for a few more plants i suppose. just dropped 4 each of Honeystomper x mimosa and Tuff Gong x purple punch 2.0


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 8, 2018)

@whytewidow my cookies n cream I like your buds very nice!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @whytewidow my cookies n cream I like your buds very nice! View attachment 4118983


I have some cookies n chem from green point I wanna run. But I have like 7 different cookie strains in the mix now. So I think I'm gonna run ghost train haze x crossed to something. I have several different gth crosses. Those cookies n cream look good.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4118759 Jelly Pie #2, seeds and bud from female in the cross.View attachment 4118758


mmmmm that bud has the 'approach with caution' look about it! lol


----------



## cindysid (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have never seen a cookies strain yield like this. Threw baseball bats.
> 
> View attachment 4118841 View attachment 4118842 View attachment 4118844
> 
> ...


Hope you cloned those cookies! Awesome production!


----------



## main cola (Apr 8, 2018)

Quick couple of questions at what week should you pollinate your girl and what is the latest week in flower you can pollinate your girl if its a nine week strain...to get viable seeds?
Thanks


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> Quick couple of questions at what week should you pollinate your girl and what is the latest week in flower you can pollinate your girl if its a nine week strain...to get viable seeds?
> Thanks


I would say 4 solid weeks, maybe more maybe less.

If you pollinate right at the onset of flower sometimes those earliest forming seeded calyx can die off once the seeds are developed and that remaining husk/calyx can rot from inside out.

Otherwise anytime you see pistils is fair game, but I'd lean closer to midway in bloom or at least 3-4 weeks in on an 8 week strain.

Mimosa is kicking dust right now all over pre98 and Schrom, purple starburst and mimosa. These have been pollinated since day one of bloom, against my own advice. I'll report if any rot out.


----------



## main cola (Apr 8, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I would say 4 solid weeks, maybe more maybe less.
> 
> If you pollinate right at the onset of flower sometimes those earliest forming seeded calyx can die off once the seeds are developed and that remaining husk/calyx can rot from inside out.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome and thanks for the info
I have a pretty good looking Sin City Slyme Cookies male that I'll be collecting pollen from pretty soon


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some cookies n chem from green point I wanna run. But I have like 7 different cookie strains in the mix now. So I think I'm gonna run ghost train haze x crossed to something. I have several different gth crosses. Those cookies n cream look good.


Right on yeah I love those cookie strains lots of flavor I say a drop of gorilla cookies the gsc x gorilla glue #4 but I ended up getting the blueberry gelato I need more cookie strains hahah


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Right on yeah I love those cookie strains lots of flavor I say a drop of gorilla cookies the gsc x gorilla glue #4 but I ended up getting the blueberry gelato I need more cookie strains hahah


I have a Jamaican Pineapple x GG4 the frost from the cut of gg4 is unreal. And it carried over well from the gg4 mom.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a Jamaican Pineapple x GG4 the frost from the cut of gg4 is unreal. And it carried over well from the gg4 mom.
> View attachment 4119050 View attachment 4119049 View attachment 4119048 View attachment 4119047


Dope! You use anything to help finish like products such as final phase or flawless finish I just bought a starter pack of elevation has a bunch of teas and nutrients certified organic so excited to try em your buds look crazy swollen what you use?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Dope! You use anything to help finish like products such as final phase or flawless finish I just bought a starter pack of elevation has a bunch of teas and nutrients certified organic so excited to try em your buds look crazy swollen what you use?



Nothing but mega crop and just started using MammothP with mega crop this run. And it seems to be the ticket.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 8, 2018)

Right on I had


whytewidow said:


> Nothing but mega crop and just started using MammothP with mega crop this run. And it seems to be the ticket.


 great results with mega crop to @genuity says good stuff bout the mammoth p as well I still haven’t grabbed any yet will soon though I’m saving the rest of the mega crop for my outdoor this year figured keep that simple


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Right on I had
> 
> great results with mega crop to @genuity says good stuff bout the mammoth p as well I still haven’t grabbed any yet will soon though I’m saving the rest of the mega crop for my outdoor this year figured keep that simple


This is my first go with mammothP. They sent me a big bottle to run with a side by side im running on IG. Between radiclebags and rainscience bags.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2018)

Small batch
 
(Columbian gold x Jack H) X honeybee f3

The mom went 13+ weeks,nug pics soon,i can not wait much longer.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Small batch
> View attachment 4119214
> (Columbian gold x Jack H) X honeybee f3
> 
> The mom went 13+ weeks,nug pics soon,i can not wait much longer.


Very nice .what breeder is the Columbian gold ? I'm about to cross (new Zealand sativa x Malawi) x ( headstash x biker kush) hoping to bring down the flowering time by 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Small batch
> View attachment 4119214
> (Columbian gold x Jack H) X honeybee f3
> 
> The mom went 13+ weeks,nug pics soon,i can not wait much longer.


Naw, lol. 13 is a bit long there. 

I was given a seed out of some good tootie fruity buds back in 2004 and I had that bitch flowering for like 6 weeks and she was not evening forming flowers yet. I was still newer to growing and didn't realize some sativas were real long flower times. I chopped the plant down in favor of the indicas at the time which were done at around 8wks.


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 9, 2018)

I go gifted some 16 weeks sativa freebie with my last seedorder....lol.... its malawi I believe.
Dunno what to do with it!
Thats too long for my indoor and outdoor season here.
But if I would be more equatorial.....

Peace

Btw. Chuckers you show some serious buds here and coooool seeds!
You Guys rock!!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Very nice .what breeder is the Columbian gold ? I'm about to cross (new Zealand sativa x Malawi) x ( headstash x biker kush) hoping to bring down the flowering time by 2 or 3 weeks.


Wish I knew, got these from a Hawaiian islands chucker,back in 2009-2010

The terps/smells on this is old pine musk/menthol/ mothballs..



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, lol. 13 is a bit long there.
> 
> I was given a seed out of some good tootie fruity buds back in 2004 and I had that bitch flowering for like 6 weeks and she was not evening forming flowers yet. I was still newer to growing and didn't realize some sativas were real long flower times. I chopped the plant down in favor of the indicas at the time which were done at around 8wks.


Yeah,that's why she got hit with honeybee f3 dust, chop that time down a lil..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wish I knew, got these from a Hawaiian islands chucker,back in 2009-2010
> 
> The terps/smells on this is old pine musk/menthol/ mothballs..
> 
> ...


Supposedly though those long sativas have real nice and unique highs and they do have nice flavors. But for indoor growers they are just not a good option without crossing to something a little shorter. 

Should be a nice mix in the cross.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Supposedly though those long sativas have real nice and unique highs and they do have nice flavors. But for indoor growers they are just not a good option without crossing to something a little shorter.
> 
> Should be a nice mix in the cross.


Definitely unique high,very cloudy type high(just floating,but smoke too much & it makes you crash like a sugar rush) running her indoors,was surely not great,16 weeks at max..

This honeybee cross,was just to keep her genetics around.

I'm hitting her clone with Swayze #11,that will keep her more pure/true to her form.
But will make for some big ass plants.

Swayze grows like a very strong og,no floppy stems,good node spaces.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Supposedly though those long sativas have real nice and unique highs and they do have nice flavors. But for indoor growers they are just not a good option without crossing to something a little shorter.
> 
> Should be a nice mix in the cross.


I know i was reluctant growing this amnesia haze i got going now

Cause the last "haze" i had was a buddah haze that took 16weeks no problem lol
Only tortured myself with that one a few runs just so i knew the flavor profile of hazes lol

I think the haze im running now will be a 12 weeker ,not super long but not super fast either
Im glad i got some mindscape in there it should be done by week 9


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry about the HPS
4 plant , 2 PBK back , 2 GC front 
16 days from flip (doing a nutrient test on a new to me brand)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

What brand?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 10, 2018)

Lemon skunk. ( Mexican x skunk x ledo uno) pure lemon aroma . 12 week strain have about a month left flowering.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely unique high,very cloudy type high(just floating,but smoke too much & it makes you crash like a sugar rush) running her indoors,was surely not great,16 weeks at max..
> 
> This honeybee cross,was just to keep her genetics around.
> 
> ...


Swayze?
Or Swazi?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 10, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Swayze?
> Or Swazi?


Swayze - Duke Diamond x


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What brand?


Remo 
I was given there complete line to try from the hydro shop, buddy asked me to do a run n give feed back. 
I’m playing it safe , and haven’t broke 800ppm n not feeding as often as the rep told me to.

I’m also testing Megacrop


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Remo
> I was given there complete line to try from the hydro shop, buddy asked me to do a run n give feed back.
> I’m playing it safe , and haven’t broke 800ppm n not feeding as often as the rep told me to.
> 
> I’m also testing Megacrop


I like the mega crop just don’t like the fact that’s it’s not organic


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 10, 2018)

You Guys always post soooo cooI pics so I felt I should throw in some of what I got....
had some whisky after work and some haze and was in the mood to sight some old pics because I found one of my old harddiscs from back in the days.
I found the following pics funny so they come first. There are more to come.
Since I dont like to post too many pics it will come in small steps.

Here we go thats a Hindu Kush girl that was one of my headstach smoke for a couple of years. She prodced a topnotch every day high and tolerance built up slowly.
And god knows she was productive!!
I loved that plant a lot


Please note my personal seal of aproval..

The good old days.....

Peace Chuckers


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback with my beans I was able to have a few pop ! Excited to self them and get em stable here they are so far the rambolini . It’s my pineapple x train wreck x Mazari grape


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 11, 2018)

Small test chuck with the sat leaning mimosa 
He's in a solo with pre98
In this room is Schrom more pre98 and purple starburst
Mimosa girls are pollinated but trying to find feet in the cloner. Yes, i hit mimosa  cuts that were taken 2 weeks into flower, then dusted with this dude and now finding feet in the oxycloner. I'll let you know how it ends up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 12, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Sounds like much the same reasons I chose the fems to breed with, they were just too good candidates to let them go. You'll like the dedicated tent for the males. I use a small 2x2x4' tent under my basement stairs which tends to be perpetually in use, just flipped 2 potential males in there


That's the size I went with because I had an small T5 that will fit perfectly.
_________________________________________________________________________
I came here with questions and every single one has been answered in the last few pages 
I dusted the lowers on my Guava Ds for F2 around week 4. I figured if the tops finish first I can chop em and let the lowers finish up but now I'm thinking I left plenty of time for them to finish properly.

I checked tonight and I must've done this right (first time with a paint brush) because the pistols have died back and they're starting to swell.

And, I wasn't sure if T5s would suffice but now that I know they'll work fine I'm going on a full force pollen chucking fest.

I hit Apollo 11 F4 and I'm going to dust a few others going forth. If I get half as many seeds shown in these pics here I'll be satisfied and happy to share.

3 Chems F2 are up next....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

@genuity 
Can you offer up some insight on theses 
I’m pretty sure PP2 = Purple Punch F2?
TG-2 ???(flowering time?)
Time to pop another half pack, trying to decide


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @genuity
> Can you offer up some insight on theses
> I’m pretty sure PP2 = Purple Punch F2?
> TG-2 ???(flowering time?)
> Time to pop another half pack, trying to decide


Purple punch 2.0 male..

TG= tuff gong(greatfulbreath x death by chocolate) by Tuff nutt seeds(https://www.rollitup.org/t/tuff-nutt-seeds.906294/page-3)
The female I hit went 10 weeks,but 9 would have been just fine..

I think they will run on the short side of flowering.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Purple punch 2.0 male..
> 
> TG= tuff gong(greatfulbreath x death by chocolate) by Tuff nutt seeds(https://www.rollitup.org/t/tuff-nutt-seeds.906294/page-3)
> The female I hit went 10 weeks,but 9 would have been just fine..
> ...


 I’m going to need to find out what’s in them beans ! I’ll get them going tonight. 
Can’t thank you enough Gen


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey Chuckers...
Back in the days in times of overgrow com and later PG etc there was somewhere a article about the difference of seeds in relation to from wich part of the plant they were taken.... different results in different parts of the Plant.
It was semi or fully scientifically as far as that old brain can remember.

It stated (taken from stoner memory) that Seeds from the lower parts show better roots, from the middle section resistance hardiness and structure if I remember right. And Seeds from Topbuds have positive influence on Yields.

Anybody remember that or is there a copy of that article somewhere?

I thought I had a copy but it seems its gone somehow.

Any input on that would be cool!

Peace


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2018)

This make some sense seeing as how the hormone distribution from the top of the plant to the bottom is different.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2018)

Wish I could help with that G..

About to dig in some of these packs,still don't really know what I'm looking for,but it's fun anyway.
 
@Mohican can you give me a lil run down on 3bars again .

I should have been got to these,them throwback kush...


----------



## Gbuddy (Apr 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wish I could help with that G..
> 
> About to dig in some of these packs,still don't really know what I'm looking for,but it's fun anyway.
> View attachment 4121012
> ...


That American Beauty would be my choice I believe!!

You have sooo damn cool beans over the big pond I envy you guys .... haha I do!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wish I could help with that G..
> 
> About to dig in some of these packs,still don't really know what I'm looking for,but it's fun anyway.
> View attachment 4121012
> ...


Of course you would be getting at those great genetics genuity hahah post then pics when you figure out what your looking for


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2018)

[USER=375493 said:


> @Mohican[/USER] can you give me a lil run down on 3bars again .
> 
> I should have been got to these,them throwback kush...



I believe ...
REBAR x Triangle (MOJOS BX) - 3Bar


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

I found 10 seeds in a bud of Purple Animal Kush, that is from a reputable dispensary.
My question is, should I grow them out?
The hermie gene is in the cookies, correct?
I have other strains I could grow I was just wondering what you all thought


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I found 10 seeds in a bud of Purple Animal Kush, that is from a reputable dispensary.
> My question is, should I grow them out?
> The hermie gene is in the cookies, correct?
> I have other strains I could grow I was just wondering what you all thought


if the smoke was good, i would grow them out...


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if the smoke was good, i would grow them out...


The seeds look great


----------



## cindysid (Apr 12, 2018)

I would certainly plant them. A number of factors could have triggered the "hermie". Many strains that I grow will hermie from seed, but when cloned they no longer have the trait. A few seeds is fine with me.....totally seeded buds are something different.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

A few weeks ago , I popped 1/2 a pack of TPR , after 48hrs nothing happened, I manually cracked the seed n left in the PT
12hrs later all had taps . 4 are doing good n one runt , but i don’t think the runt has anything to do with the cracking. They just happen. Not waiting to take that chance again, I figured I’d clean up my popping routine. I built a skuff box , and going to soak in water before paper towel now . 

 
 
Doing 1/2 a pack of the TG#2xPP 2.0#2


----------



## feva (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @genuity
> Can you offer up some insight on theses
> I’m pretty sure PP2 = Purple Punch F2?
> TG-2 ???(flowering time?)
> Time to pop another half pack, trying to decide


i just planted some myself im guessing they should pop above ground tomorrow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2018)

I got quite a few seeds of my orange-ish smelling miyagi cut x grapes 13 male but I think I will only get 10-25 seeds from each of the other plants I flowered: grapes 13 #s 1, 2,3,4 and the berry wine cut of my miyagi. I'm still collecting beans out of the buds as I smoke on them.


The orange miyagi was weak as hell potency wise so I tossed the clone and not sure how the beans will play out but they should get nice flavor from the miyagi. Hopefully the grapes 13 will add a punch but since I have a nice tangerine power male so not sure if I'll pop any of the orange miyagi cross anytime soon.

Now the berrywine cross should be real nice. My berry wine cut is very similar to the blue dream cut Sin city used for their buddha's dream cross (father of miyagi cross), I've never grown the BD cut but Ive smoked the bud and the taste are very similar but I prefer my cut. The high is very similar. I'm keeping her clone around mainly as a mother for crosses. Her flavor should blend well with the grapes 13 and the tang pow.
 

The tangerine power male should (edit, it could, lol) pass on the orange terps since it had the same orange rind smell from stem rub in veg that its sister has and its sister is one of the nicest smells, sour orange tropical punch, I've smelled period. Like a starburst I just wanna eat raw buds, lol. The male had nice node spacing and faster growth than the female so I'm hoping it makes for a good papa.
Here is the orange punch pheno frosting out


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

Are you guys tired of hearing about my Guava D f2s yet?

Dusted and pregnant 


I'm going to dust this one too in hopes of upping the yield a bit. Its such a frost monster
Time Bandit (WIFI 43 x 88g13hp)


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

Can see a lot of the white in that time bandit... slaying it @Tangerine_


----------



## bobqp (Apr 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you guys tired of hearing about my Guava D f2s yet?
> View attachment 4121385
> Dusted and pregnant
> View attachment 4121387
> ...


Nah not tired yet. Love the pics. Will your crosses ever make there way to australia ? Im only a few weeks away from making some more crosses
Headstash x biker kush crossed over straw banana cream x goji glue.
And citron cookies x biker kush crossed over strawberry banana cream x goji glue.
Just bought a pack of karma genetics biker kush v2.0
And e few reg strains from raredankness.
Scotts og
Rugburn
Jenny kush
501st
Starkiller
Night terror
And ox. Will most like put all rare dankness in one room and just have a rare dankness orgy and might throw biker kush over jenny kush.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 13, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Nah not tired yet. Love the pics. Will your crosses ever make there way to australia ? Im only a few weeks away from making some more crosses
> Headstash x biker kush crossed over straw banana cream x goji glue.
> And citron cookies x biker kush crossed over strawberry banana cream x goji glue.
> Just bought a pack of karma genetics biker kush v2.0
> ...


Oh I'm sure I could figure a way so they could make it 'down under' 

And holy shit...sounds like a big fire fest going down in your rooms.  Those all sound amazing.
I don't know how you guys keep track of so many.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

new migraine smoke for my wife
GreenCrack x CBD Haze
I call her “ Cush Berry Daze” 
It smelled of berries all through flowering and after cut. But as it cures up, the peppery taste n smell of the haze is coming through and it’s losing the berries , gets smoother every day, exhale leaves your mouth cool like you blew out menthol. Kinda weird. The high is very much in the head, and very calm n smiley.  
This is the bud I posted pics of when I cut it 
No where near as pretty today.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 13, 2018)

My super sati Durban Poison male. Gonna be spewing his love batter, on some sexy females. Along with Mimosa pollen. selected from 25 seeds. 11 males from those 25. He has great side branching. Very uniform. Both vertical growth and horizontal growth are beautiful. His smell is fresh cracked pepper, hash, earthy goodness. Dipped in vanilla.
     

Edit::: the spots on it are the dust from my giant bag of perlite that I spilled and and it sucked all that awesome dust flying threw the air..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 14, 2018)

who is the breeder of your durban. i have some hazemans durban in veg right now


----------



## bobqp (Apr 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh I'm sure I could figure a way so they could make it 'down under'
> 
> And holy shit...sounds like a big fire fest going down in your rooms.  Those all sound amazing.
> I don't know how you guys keep track of so many.


Yeah I'm aiming for more for fire in my outdoor grows. I mainly stick with sativa dominant strains. But I'm starting to lean towards indica dominant. I think the biker kush 2.0 will make a great pollen donor for the Malawi x panama..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2018)

My 88g13/hp leaning runt of grapes 13 all prego with large tangerine power seeds. The seeds look like they're ready to bust and they're only a couple weeks in. Should produce some frosty plants with interesting flavors. This girl has a hashy perfume flavor not too strong so the tang pow should improve it.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My 88g13/hp leaning runt of grapes 13 all prego with large tangerine power seeds. The seeds look like they're ready to bust and they're only a couple weeks in. Should produce some frosty plants with interesting flavors. This girl has a hashy perfume flavor not too strong so the tang pow should improve it.
> View attachment 4122387


Nice and frosty


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Nice and frosty


Thanks man


----------



## bobqp (Apr 14, 2018)

I've been getting a lot of double seeds .2 seeds in the 1 pod. Does that make them good or bad. Plant is a black d.o.g x gth1 sprayed with cs and crossed over itself.


----------



## roony (Apr 15, 2018)

Question for you seasoned chuckers out there if i have a clone thats had powdery and i want to continue the strain without cloneing and keeping the shitty powdery mildew problem can i self it or cross it or does it stay systemic like with clones


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2018)

roony said:


> Question for you seasoned chuckers out there if i have a clone thats had powdery and i want to continue the strain without cloneing and keeping the shitty powdery mildew problem can i self it or cross it or does it stay systemic like with clones


I think your best bet is to get the environment in check,now if everything is in check & the plant still has pm... I would not work with it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

roony said:


> Question for you seasoned chuckers out there if i have a clone thats had powdery and i want to continue the strain without cloneing and keeping the shitty powdery mildew problem can i self it or cross it or does it stay systemic like with clones


I'd re-source the cut if possible, otherwise a seed run will allow you to play with the pool though it's unlikely you'll find something exactly the same as the cut, the pm will NOT carry over to seeds but if spores are present and environment allows it can pop back up. Try to keep same night time temps as you run during day time, at night when temps cool the air cannot hold that same moisture.

As @genuity says once something gets pm it's hard to not just punt it and start over paying attention to getting environment in check.


----------



## roony (Apr 15, 2018)

No powdery mildew on my cut just kno the plant it was cut from had it dont care if its identical to the cut would love to keep it around with less chance of that being an issue in my room


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

roony said:


> No powdery mildew on my cut just kno the plant it was cut from had it dont care if its identical to the cut would love to keep it around with less chance of that being an issue in my room


If you aren't seeing PM there's still chance you introduced those spores to your room and your environment isn't ideal for it to show. You may luck out and never see it. Best of luck!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

Gonna make some babies very soon. 

OBS x Mimosa 
Clementine Cookies x Mimosa
Dank Cheeze x Mimosa
If he flowers in time will have Durban poison crosses too

OBS x Durban Poison
Clementine Cookies x Durban Poison
Dank Cheeze x Durban Poison 


Orange Blossom Special and Clementine Cookies front three. Back middle is DanK Cheeze  

Mimosa male
 

Durban Poison male


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

The donor ladies

Clementine Cookies pheno 1
 
Dank Cheeze 
 
Clementine Cookies pheno 2


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 15, 2018)

@whytewidow nice to see others working mimosa s, I believe @genuity is working one also? 

What kinds of smells are you getting off of your mimiosa? Mine were all very similar smelling.

I kept the thinnest leaved  which was also the most vigorous, win win.

Mine smells very much of spritzy champagne with citrus twist almost like a tequila sunrise or something similar. Very orangy without being a full on orange.

So far I've hit the mimosa , pre98, Schrom and Purple Starburst.

Calling dibs on the names "2nd drink(drank)" for the F2s and "Bubbly" for the Bubba cross. Happy chucking 

Something I just noticed on your male, maybe I'm tripping, are the fan leaf tips like a forked tongue!? That's got to be a shadow right?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 15, 2018)

if i had to chose just 1 out of the approx 40 pollen chucks in stock it would probably be these GDP x C99, resistant to hermie, mold, insects etc & fits the bill for potency, bag appeal & terpines


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2018)

Had my mixed trim ran,mmmmmm... coming out nice so far.
 

Smoke all the time,so this 420 ima just chill...no smoke for the day.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @whytewidow nice to see others working mimosa s, I believe @genuity is working one also?
> 
> What kinds of smells are you getting off of your mimiosa? Mine were all very similar smelling.
> 
> ...


Sprite/fresca with some melon tones maybe. Like cantaloupe or honeydew maybe. I would love to run those mimosa x purple starburst I bet that's phenomenal


----------



## roony (Apr 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> If you aren't seeing PM there's still chance you introduced those spores to your room and your environment isn't ideal for it to show. You may luck out and never see it. Best of luck!


Bummer if i did introduce PM spores nut my humidity is really low anyway due to forced hot air heat in the house its staus around 30%


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 16, 2018)

Nothing too exciting happening yet.

Here's pre98 pregnant and moving along, somewhere around 3-4 weeks I'd guess.


Schrom up front with the second mimosa  in the background. These are the same males, this one is in venturi style hydro sharing reservoir with schrom & pre98 & a starburst (latter 2 not shown) Off to the right is the purple starburst under extreme observation for that hermie advisory from Symbiotics. Crazy how much greener the mimosa in the venturi is compared to the one in straight vermiculite sip in a solo shared with pre98. He must want his space to spread his legs, goes all limey yellow with purple in the sip cup.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2018)

2011 back when things was simply done
 
 
 

So much has changed, good & bad...but it's all growth.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy veg


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Had my mixed trim ran,mmmmmm... coming out nice so far.
> View attachment 4122838
> 
> *Smoke all the time,so this 420 ima just chill...no smoke for the day*.


Gen....


----------



## LETS BAZE (Apr 17, 2018)

I have some exotic genetics milk and cookies male pollen and have no idea what to do with it. All I have is tga space queen x gsc testers, Barneysfarm cookie kush, tga space candy and t.h seeds Underdawg OG.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 17, 2018)

LETS BAZE said:


> I have some exotic genetics milk and cookies male pollen and have no idea what to do with it. All I have is tga space queen x gsc testers, Barneysfarm cookie kush, tga space candy and t.h seeds Underdawg OG.


when in doubt, whore it out


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2018)

Goji OG male 'living the life' surrounded by a bevy of beauties from different origins namely -

Exotic Genetix - Candy Apple Kush
Hazeman - Mikado
BOG - Sour Bubble
GGG - Bright Moments
GDP x C99
Goji OG
Greenpointseeds - Orange Blossom Special
all approx 3' high


there are Bright Moments & Mikado males in other isolated areas with similar groupings of females around them


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

Those sound like awesome crosses. Every single one you selected but my money is on the Sour Bubble x Goji Og 
I think its going to be the one that really shines for ya. 
No rhyme or reason to my prediction...just a feeling that those two are going get along brilliantly. 

I have one more pack of Goji to dig thru and I'm going to F2 mine as well. They're just too good not to.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those sound like awesome crosses. Every single one you selected but my money is on the Sour Bubble x Goji Og
> I think its going to be the one that really shines for ya.
> No rhyme or reason to my prediction...just a feeling that those two are going get along brilliantly.
> 
> I have one more pack of Goji to dig thru and I'm going to F2 mine as well. They're just too good not to.


thanks! im hoping they come through ok too, those Goji are my first Bodhi, with outcrossing anything can happen & often its just an odds game...chances come into the equation so hence 'the more the merrier', i saw somewhere possibly no more Goji are being released? have you come across that news too?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thanks! im hoping they come through ok too, those Goji are my first Bodhi, with outcrossing anything can happen & often its just an odds game...chances come into the equation so hence 'the more the merrier', i saw somewhere possibly no more Goji are being released? have you come across that news too?


Yeah I heard the same. That's mainly why I'm going to F2 the extra pack I picked up. I found a couple of real stand outs in the first pack.
Plus, I've seen a few great projects other breeders have done with Goji that turned out really nice. 

Sidenote: Just keeping up with the work everyone is doing in this thread has been plenty for me. I doubt I'm going spend half of what I usually do on this yrs 420 sales. I'll probably buy a few packs but for the most part, I think I'd rather follow along here and just make my own and try to work through all the packs from previous sales.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah I heard the same. That's mainly why I'm going to F2 the extra pack I picked up. I found a couple of real stand outs in the first pack.
> Plus, I've seen a few great projects other breeders have done with Goji that turned out really nice.
> 
> Sidenote: Just keeping up with the work everyone is doing in this thread has been plenty for me. I doubt I'm going spend half of what I usually do on this yrs 420 sales. I'll probably buy a few packs but for the most part, I think I'd rather follow along here and just make my own and try to work through all the packs from previous sales.


hmmm glad im f2'ing those Goji now!, you will be over the moon when you chuck something that turns out better than anything you've ever bought...plus having 1000's of them as well! nice feeling!


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> new migraine smoke for my wife
> GreenCrack x CBD Haze
> I call her “ Cush Berry Daze”
> It smelled of berries all through flowering and after cut. But as it cures up, the peppery taste n smell of the haze is coming through and it’s losing the berries , gets smoother every day, exhale leaves your mouth cool like you blew out menthol. Kinda weird. The high is very much in the head, and very calm n smiley. View attachment 4121803View attachment 4121804
> ...


I'm trying to create something for the same reason. I have Chronic Migraine Syndrome and I'm type 1 Bipolar. You give me hope lol I recently grabbed a few CBD strains to try and maybe start chunk in but basically just wanted to say "Good Shit"


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2018)

@genuity - the 3Bar is from a Triangle Male (from Rare Dankness Scott's OG BX) x REBAR female (unknown hardy Blue Dream cross).

Triangle Boy:









REBAR with Triangle (can you find him?)








I am going back and reading my notes to get better info for you.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> I'm trying to create something for the same reason. I have Chronic Migraine Syndrome and I'm type 1 Bipolar. You give me hope lol I recently grabbed a few CBD strains to try and maybe start chunk in but basically just wanted to say "Good Shit"


Thanks
Happy too help anyway I can, 
You just got to find what works for you , the Haze didn’t fix the headaches, the GC did but if she had to much it was bad, too strong for her, made it worse, was a balancing act. She hasn’t had a migraine sense I cropped it, so I don’t know how it’s going to be(she only smokes for migraines) 
But the buzz is very much in the front of the head , and seems to clear pressure , I think I got very lucky n nailed it. 
It’s “good” smoke, just not what I’d call Dank
Or fire etc but that wasn’t the goal


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hmmm glad im f2'ing those Goji now!, you will be over the moon when you chuck something that turns out better than anything you've ever bought...plus having 1000's of them as well! nice feeling!


Truth....



Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah I heard the same. That's mainly why I'm going to F2 the extra pack I picked up. I found a couple of real stand outs in the first pack.
> Plus, I've seen a few great projects other breeders have done with Goji that turned out really nice.
> 
> Sidenote: Just keeping up with the work everyone is doing in this thread has been plenty for me. I doubt I'm going spend half of what I usually do on this yrs 420 sales. I'll probably buy a few packs but for the most part, I think I'd rather follow along here and just make my own and try to work through all the packs from previous sales.


That's the best part of CHUCKING, it really helps save money, and at the same time helps get through the seed stash.. it seems like it sucks when you see a nice seed drop,but the possibility of what's in the seeds you make,is endless. 



Mohican said:


> @genuity - the 3Bar is from a Triangle Male (from Rare Dankness Scott's OG BX) x REBAR female (unknown hardy Blue Dream cross).
> 
> Triangle Boy:
> 
> ...


Thanks @Mohican it already sounds delicious 
(Hardy)bluedream cross(rebar) X triangle 

Mmm mmm


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2018)

The males in the mix when REBAR was created include:


Love Child (Ace of Spades (Black Cherry Soda X Jack The Ripper) x Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold)
MK Ultra (G-13 crossed with L.A.`s finest, the O.G. Kush)
JillyBean (Unknown Orange Skunk X Romulan X Cindy99BCGA)

The females were:


Jillybean
Jesus OG
Scotts OG
LA Confidential
Quantum Kush
Plushberry
Blue Dream
Jillanje (Jillybean x Mulanje Gold)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2018)

REBAR smells just like the Blue Dream but has a much different structure. It also grows differently depending on the season. The mother plant sprouted in December and finished in April.


----------



## hlpdsk (Apr 17, 2018)

Hit a cactus breath lower with some pollen from this ridiculous looking buckeye purple and about a week later it went crazy spitting out tons of pistils. Anyone seen that? Maybe hit it a little too early?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

She wants moar? I say give it to her!


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 17, 2018)

Chugging along with this Mixed Emotions seed run. I think she'll stay on the back burner. I tossed over half because they didn't pass the stem rub test. But then again, the mother of the cross is more old school herb quality. Really not smell, or heavy trics, but she packs a punch. It's has a hazy head until the come down when she'll let you fall. When my 4x8 tent is free, i'll probably sift for F2 breeding and run every bean of it I have.
The first singled out plant is ???, I lost or miss labeled the cross but I have more to run.
The second is Johnny's Chunk. I'm so proud of this runt I'm going to sift the remaining seeds for F2's.


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 17, 2018)

Today is day 1 for my males. I have a method for breeding. I'm flowering out the males alone, then when I harvest the pollen. I'll make multiple pouches and freeze them and use then pollen when needed. That way I don't need a space to keep my males long term anymore. I also have one Sour 60 male that needs to hurry up! I have auto ladies they needs some of his love.

(Anyday now, would be perfect for Sour 60 to start dropping his pollen)


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 17, 2018)

It's a start lol my Auto's waiting on Sour 60 for some sweet love. Weird, fun, and cool to have budding plant in your veg room 18/6. While the flower tent is budding . I can have my cake and eat it too!!


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 17, 2018)

Just a question. Why are so many "breeders" selling F1 crosses $100+ per pack? New Genetic come out so often that they can't truly be stable for the expression that they advertise. I guess I'm looking for a answer to justify buying a pack of Thug Pug's Banana S1. It's a lost strain (long gone) unless I get it from a cross breeding. But I found a pack for $125. I guess over $60 feels unreal and most new strain out now, I have either the mother,father, and sometimes I have both. When I find new gear for $25-35, I usually have money for 1 of EVERYTHING . Sorry for the rant, interested in opinions though.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Goji OG male 'living the life' surrounded by a bevy of beauties from different origins namely -
> 
> Exotic Genetix - Candy Apple Kush
> Hazeman - Mikado
> ...


Jeez you must do a lot of breeding .did you end up finding the perfect purple strain yet ?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Jeez you must do a lot of breeding .did you end up finding the perfect purple strain yet ?


hi Bob, the purp pollen chuck will happen in 2020, , ive still gotta snag the Rare Dankness Rare Darkness for that chuck, 2019 will be the exotic cookie/gelato types chuck, 2021 will be the TK/GG4/trippy weed types chuck, this season was supposed to be the early finishing heavy yielding types...but who knows how it will all go? how are yours going now? nearly finished for the season?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 18, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hi Bob, the purp pollen chuck will happen in 2020, , ive still gotta snag the Rare Dankness Rare Darkness for that chuck, 2019 will be the exotic cookie/gelato types chuck, 2021 will be the TK/GG4/trippy weed types chuck, this season was supposed to be the early finishing heavy yielding types...but who knows how it will all go? how are yours going now? nearly finished for the season?


Yeah mine are nearly all done . still have a black d.o.g x gth1 about 5 weeks to go.all her sisters were early finishers . 
Just about a month into my winter breeding programs. Still not cold enough to put up the greenhouses out bush yet. The autos I'm breeding with are 
Dinafem xxl white widow
Big Buddha critical mass
Pyramid seeds white widow
Tangie
Tangerine
Then the photo strains are
Skullcap
Strawberry glue
LA confidential
Critical +2.0
Pineapple express
Crumbled lime
Cinderella xx
Plus I have another outdoor breeding program starting in June
Karma genetics biker kush v 2.0 
Rare dankness
Scotts og
Night terror
Star killer
Jenny kush
Skywalker
501st og
Rugburn. Only bought 2 regs each of the raredankness strains so it will be a greenhouse raredankness orgy. Akot warmer than last year. Still have the windows open and fans going.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Yeah mine are nearly all done . still have a black d.o.g x gth1 about 5 weeks to go.all her sisters were early finishers .
> Just about a month into my winter breeding programs. Still not cold enough to put up the greenhouses out bush yet. The autos I'm breeding with are
> Dinafem xxl white widow
> Big Buddha critical mass
> ...


great variety there for sure! in QLD i guess you can grow all yr round outdoors, not sure whether i will do an outdoors winter job or go away for a few mths...will see in the next 6wks or so


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Man you guys chuck with such few beans?

I thought you where supposed to hunt through hundreds first to find the breeding stock.

Or am i being a retard lol i am very tired and not a breeder or chucker yet but i plan on chucking soon just so i can afford to GO THROUGH hundreds to find gems


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man you guys chuck with such few beans?
> 
> I thought you where supposed to hunt through hundreds first to find the breeding stock.
> 
> Or am i being a retard lol i am very tired and not a breeder or chucker yet but i plan on chucking soon just so i can afford to GO THROUGH hundreds to find gems


you're right, a 'proper' breeder would take the time & spend up to 5yrs to get a solid stable strain happening, personally i couldnt be bothered going to all that effort when on average ive found if i do at least 5-10 pollen chucks i usually find at least 1 good type worth keeping/growing...in just 1 season, and sometimes a super type will emerge from those pollen chucks, ive got a few chucks that im pretty sure would rival some of the best on offer from any bank!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

I dont blame ya  as im a straight noob chucker

In fact my very first chuck only yeilded one fuckin seed hahaha and i dusted it for days lol

Was just wondering


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man you guys chuck with such few beans?
> 
> I thought you where supposed to hunt through hundreds first to find the breeding stock.
> 
> Or am i being a retard lol i am very tired and not a breeder or chucker yet but i plan on chucking soon just so i can afford to GO THROUGH hundreds to find gems


All the pics on the first page are from small samples, IMO it really don't take 1000 damn seeds to find the one,it helps..but that's not all it's about(maybe when looking for a keeper to run) I'd have 1000 kids if it was like that,got to be a winner out of that many right?

I personally think it is a collection of things,number 1 being the seed maker/chucker/breeder. If one chucks shit,then the outcome will be shit(try not to Chuck genetics that don't share more than 40-50% of the same makeup)

Number 2,how the grower/seed maker/chucker/breeder treats the plants is a big factor also(what are his/her goals?) I started out simplistic, this nug is good,oh and this nug is good also,i want my buddies to smoke this,i wonder what a male from this,will do to this? That gave me my first chuck(grape stomper og x candydrop) turned out very good.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> All the pics on the first page are from small samples, IMO it really don't take 1000 damn seeds to find the one,it helps..but that's not all it's about(maybe when looking for a keeper to run) I'd have 1000 kids if it was like that,got to be a winner out of that many right?
> 
> I personally think it is a collection of things,number 1 being the seed maker/chucker/breeder. If one chucks shit,then the outcome will be shit(try not to Chuck genetics that don't share more than 40-50% of the same makeup)
> 
> ...


Ha ha awsome analogy , i wouldnt want a 1000 kids either lol

Im heading down the same road
Gota start somewhere ....

I get what your saying and will do the same.

thats my goal for chucking though is so i can have a larger pool to select from without
Have to buy them in 10 packs 

And so i dont feel bad for killing runts that i paid for haha


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 18, 2018)

If it takes thousands, why are all the cuts that are passed around only represented by double digit nomenclature gelato 33 wifi 43 etc etc and not "gelato 571?" perhaps the numbers don't represent some sequence of germination/growth and are completely arbitrary...

It takes one seed, your odds improve relatively for finding something that every trait you want the more seeds you pop but it doesn't increase the odds of each seed having something special. So perhaps it wouldn't matter which plant were selected of thousands, whatever is presented to the masses would be accepted as the clear standout, even if it was found in the first seed cracked. Selection is very subjective, one breeder might have kept gelato 22 and another gelato 1, but we're fed 33 like it was leaps and bounds better than others which it might have been but then how dank is the line if only 1 stand out in the whole pool? When a line has some fire, usually fire is found within that line and often ime.

When folks talk about digging through thousands to find some one cut I see it as signalling that they are able to pop that many seeds and you cannot therefore you should buy theirs and trust their superior judgements and pools.

This thread is a great example, just ask how many of the chuckers are popping thousands to find these beautiful specimens? I'll start.. not me.

How many seeds were sifted through to find gg4, chemD, on and on


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

I hear ya

I have found great weed in my freebies too bud 

Just saying what i think is all only ever having grown about 40 strains mabey more i the last 15 years

And yes going through a 1000 is pretty arduous 

But statistically speaking, well you know...

And the numbers i grow out to find super gems would be on the down low haha


I just want to have enough seeds so i can kill runts without feeling bad i paid 18 bucks for it lol


Not in anyway saying you have to pop a 100 seeds.

But i like to think what could you find if you did?

Cause im sure if you pop a hundred im sure youll see certain phenos pop up more then once and one will be the best out of all of them

Is what im saying  

sorry i hate buying beans anymore just to have mediocre results (grower error aside)

But like you said i have found gems in a single seed many times


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2018)

Quick Q: What week do you folks normally dust your flowers for pollination?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Quick Q: What week do you folks normally dust your flowers for pollination?


Depends, anywhere from day 1 to a few weeks in, waiting a few weeks allows larger flowers to grow before they start working on seeds. If you pollinate day one I think the end flowers will be relatively less ideal for smoking from a weight-of-material point of view (full of seed, not much flower material) vs letting the same go 4-5 weeks (nice chunky sensi flower to then pollinate) Either can work, others might have better info.

You can also selectively spot pollinate a branch or flower or two here and there and still get a nice sensi harvest with some seeded bud from same plants.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2018)

greg nr said:


> Quick Q: What week do you folks normally dust your flowers for pollination?


usually 2-3wks into flower for me, if you put the girl with the boy as soon as the first pistil appears you will not end up with as many seeds than if you put her out when she has more advanced bud growth


----------



## klx (Apr 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> (try not to Chuck genetics that don't share more than 40-50% of the same makeup)


If you dont mind, can you elaborate on this a bit, what's your experience?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> Chugging along with this Mixed Emotions seed run. I think she'll stay on the back burner. I tossed over half because they didn't pass the stem rub test. But then again, the mother of the cross is more old school herb quality. Really not smell, or heavy trics, but she packs a punch. It's has a hazy head until the come down when she'll let you fall. When my 4x8 tent is free, i'll probably sift for F2 breeding and run every bean of it I have.
> The first singled out plant is ???, I lost or miss labeled the cross but I have more to run.
> The second is Johnny's Chunk. I'm so proud of this runt I'm going to sift the remaining seeds for F2's.


Curious by what you mean, "pass the stem rub test"? Do you mean you just didn't like the smell when you rubbed it?

I only ask because if you're judging how a plant might taste by doing the stem rub you're missing out on some killer phenos. 

Some of the tastiest plants I've grown had zero good smells from stem rub. My blueberry (2001) was super grape jelly bomb but stem smelled like nadda. 

Top 44 I had was fruity berry goodness and I actually almost threw her out because her stem rub smelled like green peppers, I hated that smell but then flower hits and it was berry goodness.

Critical jack herer had that same nasty pepper smell but again turned into berry fruity goodness.

Right now I do actually have a plant that smelled like oranges when I rubbed the stem and right now at 46ish days into flower it smells incredible, like orange rinds and tropical punch. I haven't harvested it yet so not sure if flavor will come through. 

Hopefully you find some killer phenos any way you choose ladies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> All the pics on the first page are from small samples, IMO it really don't take 1000 damn seeds to find the one,it helps..but that's not all it's about(maybe when looking for a keeper to run) I'd have 1000 kids if it was like that,got to be a winner out of that many right?
> 
> I personally think it is a collection of things,number 1 being the seed maker/chucker/breeder. If one chucks shit,then the outcome will be shit(try not to Chuck genetics that don't share more than 40-50% of the same makeup)
> 
> ...


Truth

What got me started in chucking was a hermie plant, I think it was thseeds hog, but it ended up spraying itself and I was a noob and didn't even know a female plant could pollinate herself. But my buddy ended up saving some of the seeds and popped a few and they were all great plants. 

My first real chuck was a grape god male hit to like 5-6 nirvana strains and all the offspring were good versus the standard 1 keeper per 10 beans nirvana usually gives. 

You find a solid male and it's a lot easier to chuck gold.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Curious by what you mean, "pass the stem rub test"? Do you mean you just didn't like the smell when you rubbed it?
> 
> I only ask because if you're judging how a plant might taste by doing the stem rub you're missing out on some killer phenos.
> 
> ...


Very true i keep all ladys till 2nd round unless they are straight junk lol

But i would also say the plants that have greasy stank stem rubs usually turn out great especially if they get triched out in veg .

Mabey there is hope for my bubblegum, and exodus plants i have cause they have a meh green smell lol im still going to grow them out
Fingers crossed but i wont be suprised if they are meh


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Any good breeding links or downloads you guys suggest ?


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2018)

klx said:


> If you dont mind, can you elaborate on this a bit, what's your experience?


Like this ghost town f2 X Swayyze that I'm going to be showcasing soon.

Ghost town f2 (Ghost town#59 X Ghost og x stardawg)

X 

Swayze (Ghost og x SSSC skunk #1)

This cross should be like 50% ghost when done,cause Swayze is a strong cross, and will dominate some what(from what I'm seeing from the females) mostly in bud formation .
I lost my train of thought, I'll add more later.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

You guys ever grow out anything by mr. Nice?

Was wondering about going old school for some breeding stock with black widow 

But i havent grown any of his gear thought about sensi Afghani as well but these are just pipe dreams as i got a few beans to run through first

Plus i LOVE running testers lol nothing better then testing to help a breeder and finding gems (my goji og from bodhi rip)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You guys ever grow out anything by mr. Nice?
> 
> Was wondering about going old school for some breeding stock with black widow
> 
> ...



got some mr nice medicine man aka white rhino. plan on popping some in a few months.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice was looking at the black widow and the shit

Plus was looking for afgani and mabey a northern lights .
As i havent grown any of them out

I figure if most strains today where breed from the old strains you should be able to do find something nice if you follow some other breeders recipes lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Any good breeding links or downloads you guys suggest ?


I was just thinking I need to look up some good youtube docs on lineages, breeders, and breeding just because I'm not a big TV or new movie person. Something more relatable to my interests. 

Here's a like bud porn, prego category if you will.
My larger sativa tangerine power #3 (f2s cooking), she'll put off 3x my keeper/sleeper pheno but her smell is mediocre at the moment, sorta citrusyish but ain't impressing no one. But dad has orange smell from stem rub so there a chance I'll find a orange sativa leaner in f2s, fingers crossed.


Now this plant, tangerine power #1, is one of the best smelling plants I've ever grown and I'm so hoping it taste like it smells. Not exactly orange more a sour orange candy ie sour patch kids but mixed hard with tropical punch ie Hawaiian Punch drink. And her smell is pungent too. 

I had her out of the tent last night watering and checking for male parts and 30 minutes after I had put her back in the tent and while packing a bowl full I could still smell that tropical punch smell. If she taste like she smells then I plan on working with her and the f2s and tang pow crosses. 
 

I can say the tang pow pollen was more viable/potent than the grapes 13 male, these tang pow seeds are busting out of the case on all of the plants hit.

Peace Everyone and happy 4/20 week, for all my old school cats


----------



## bobqp (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man you guys chuck with such few beans?
> 
> I thought you where supposed to hunt through hundreds first to find the breeding stock.
> 
> Or am i being a retard lol i am very tired and not a breeder or chucker yet but i plan on chucking soon just so i can afford to GO THROUGH hundreds to find gems


I prefer to buy established stable strains. Then cross everything over it. Like rare dankness and karma genetics are top breeders. So I'll use say gth1 over Cinderella xx then cross biker kush over (gth1 x Cinderella xx) .


----------



## THT (Apr 19, 2018)

Speed Haze X Pioneer Kush taken a bit early - great structure, good trich coverage, basically no smell . shitty trim job too! .


----------



## greencropper (Apr 20, 2018)

not knowing whether RIU was on a prolonged break wandered over to Grasscity...OMG what a miserable place that is! regardless here we are & all is good with the world again!

Hazeman Mikado pollinated via GGG Bright Moments


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You guys ever grow out anything by mr. Nice?
> 
> Was wondering about going old school for some breeding stock with black widow
> 
> ...


I didn't do the cross, but a buddy of mine crossed Shit with Skunk#1, then made lots of crosses from that. Shunk AF {Afghani X Shit/Skunk}, Shit Shunk {Shit X Shit/Skunk} and Skunk Shunk {Skunk X Shit/Skunk} among them. I ran them last year, but it was a bad year to compare anything. It started raining in June and never stopped.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2018)

Dessert breath(cookies'N cream X High school sweetheart),about to see what he can add to the stable

He is a very handsome gentleman..


----------



## feva (Apr 20, 2018)

nice set of nuts


----------



## bobqp (Apr 20, 2018)

Karma genetics skullcap pollinated with black d.o.g x gth1. Have 2 more skullcap females 
So I'll cross them with these 2 strains 
Crumbled lime 
Strawberry glue.
Brothers Grimm Cinderella xx is about to be pollinated along with LA confidential and tangilope. All seeds were put outdoors during the natural outdoor flowering cycle .so 12/12 from seed outdoors. Second pic is a couple of cs sprayed white widow autos and a newzealand x Malawi photo fem in the middle. I think I might cross crumbled lime over her.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Karma genetics skullcap pollinated with black d.o.g x gth1. Have 2 more skullcap females
> So I'll cross them with these 2 strains
> Crumbled lime
> Strawberry glue.
> Brothers Grimm Cinderella xx is about to be pollinated along with LA confidential and tangilope. All seeds were put outdoors during the natural outdoor flowering cycle .so 12/12 from seed outdoors. Second pic is a couple of cs sprayed white widow autos and a newzealand x Malawi photo fem in the middle. I think I might cross crumbled lime over her.View attachment 4124735 View attachment 4124737


who is the breeder of your strawberry glue? i have some dark horse genetics i have to work in later this year.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dessert breath,about to see what he can add to the stable
> View attachment 4124731
> He is a very handsome gentleman..


that is a great picture !!!!

thanks for sharing. reminds me of some of the close-ups bodhi has been posting on IG


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Speed Haze X Pioneer Kush taken a bit early - great structure, good trich coverage, basically no smell . shitty trim job too! .
> 
> View attachment 4124495 View attachment 4124502


No smell big buds =comrrcial guys dream girl lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> I didn't do the cross, but a buddy of mine crossed Shit with Skunk#1, then made lots of crosses from that. Shunk AF {Afghani X Shit/Skunk}, Shit Shunk {Shit X Shit/Skunk} and Skunk Shunk {Skunk X Shit/Skunk} among them. I ran them last year, but it was a bad year to compare anything. It started raining in June and never stopped.


Any thing worth keeping?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

@genuity 
HoneyStomper 2. #4


----------



## too larry (Apr 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Any thing worth keeping?


The Poly Shunk 1.5 turned out pretty good. That is Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk. The Skunk X Shit/Skunk had the best taste. The Poly Shunk 1 {Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Shit/Skunk} grew the best and had the prettiest buds, but she melted down in the rain. I didn't have any females from the Afghani X Shit/Skunk or Shit X Shit/Skunk.

I still have about 6 seeds each of all the strains, so. . . . .


----------



## bobqp (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> who is the breeder of your strawberry glue? i have some dark horse genetics i have to work in later this year.


The strawberry glue is strawberry banana cream by karma genetics x goji glue by th seeds. Very stocky indica plants.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Speed Haze X Pioneer Kush taken a bit early - great structure, good trich coverage, basically no smell . shitty trim job too! .
> 
> View attachment 4124495 View attachment 4124502


Would be a great guerilla grower.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 20, 2018)

I've been swapping seeds with other growers around the world. Enjoy sending and receiving new crosses. Since it only costs 9 dollars to send seeds anywhere in the world from Australia . will be doing my next breeding session in about 10 weeks outdoors just after this breeding session is over. Next session will involve 
Biker kush v2.0 karma genetics
About 6 strains from rare dankness . also love breeding autos
At the moment there still vegging outdoors but I have 
Dinafem xxl white widow
Pyramid seeds white widow
Bighead seads big Stilton
Blimburn tangie
Barney's farm tangerine dream
Big Buddha critical mass. Plus I harvested 150 fem seeds today from a black d.o.g x gth1 cross today. Any of you guys on here have a favourite outdoor strain ?


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 21, 2018)

These Honeystompers have the largest leafs I think ive ever saw on seedlings. The D.B x Mimosa are impressive also. All healthy and doing great.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2018)

BOG Sour Bubble pollinated via GGG Bright Moments male


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2018)

Just put legend og (crinkle) in with dessert breath male...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 21, 2018)

This gentleman is just about ready to pop. Columbian Ripper F1 = Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) BX1 male x Columbian Gold. Have 4 ladies from the same batch of F1's ready to hit 

 
 

This Columbian Ripper lady is the one I'm eyeing, smelling and stacking like a champ at day 19 from flip...

 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> BOG Sour Bubble pollinated via GGG Bright Moments male
> View attachment 4125203


How do you like the sour bubble on its own? 

Cheers


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How do you like the sour bubble on its own?
> 
> Cheers


this is my first grow ever of that type, as advertised she is/was a slow veger, nice solid compact buds, terpines are not loud on this pheno, but nice, sorry not good at describing odours, nil branching, just a totem pole structure, plant is approx 14" high


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> this is my first grow ever of that type, as advertised she is/was a slow veger, nice solid compact buds, terpines are not loud on this pheno, but nice, sorry not good at describing odours, nil branching, just a totem pole structure, plant is approx 14" high


No worries , I too also suck at describing the smells lol 
Was just wondering about it because it is one of the couple I am planning on giving a go from BOG.
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2018)

@genuity ever seen or messed with a "reverse-hermaphrodite" where a plant is long declared a male and starts to throw pistils only on the top most clusters during bloom?

Question is open to other chuckers.

Also; is this thread for a company named Chucker's Paradise lol if so I'm so sorry, I thought it was a hang out for chuckers


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> this is my first grow ever of that type, as advertised she is/was a slow veger, nice solid compact buds, terpines are not loud on this pheno, but nice, sorry not good at describing odours, nil branching, just a totem pole structure, plant is approx 14" high


For you and anyone else runnin Sour Bubble...they absolutely love a good foliar feeding. It really does help in veg with speedin em up a bit. Just what I have noticed over the years. Also, if you do not see the branching ya want...do the top stop on em. Pluck the 3 leaves off just below the top of the plant and see what happens.


----------



## feva (Apr 21, 2018)

well the honeystomper pics made me want to show my lil ones. Honeystomper x mimosa and Tuff gong x purple punch.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @genuity ever seen or messed with a "reverse-hermaphrodite" where a plant is long declared a male and starts to throw pistils only on the top most clusters during bloom?
> 
> Question is open to other chuckers.
> 
> Also; is this thread for a company named Chucker's Paradise lol if so I'm so sorry, I thought it was a hang out for chuckers


Yup,ran into one of them,did not use it,but some say it's not a bad trait.(if it makes for higher females ratios,then it's great)

This thread is for all,I just decided to run with the name,for some seed packs,then I was like fuck it,may as well just use it..gonna get called a chucker eventually.


----------



## feva (Apr 21, 2018)

also here are some of the choclate trip f3 i did


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,ran into one of them,did not use it,but some say it's not a bad trait.(if it makes for higher females ratios,then it's great)
> 
> This thread is for all,I just decided to run with the name,for some seed packs,then I was like fuck it,may as well just use it..gonna get called a chucker eventually.


I didn't want to step on any toes so I figured I'd ask, I like the name. 

My mimosa  is doing this. In veg he's no auto flower and no sign of pistils but now I'm not sure how the progeny will turn out, guess we'll find out. It's not intersex where there's pistils on the whole plant, only on the top most clusters. He's starting to frost out too.

I read long ago about reverse hermy traits in DJ shorts book and have read some convos with Tom Hill Chimera and others but haven't seen a lot of follow up. Thanks for the space for us chuckers to hang, I'll follow up with the reverse hermy mimosa dude as things move along. Pics to follow. 

That crinkle legend, currently running some of Mosca's double zero ogk (chemD x crinkle legend) holy crap those babies stank, stank ass seedlings can't wait to flower those


----------



## tatonka (Apr 21, 2018)

THT said:


> Speed Haze X Pioneer Kush taken a bit early - great structure, good trich coverage, basically no smell . shitty trim job too! .
> 
> View attachment 4124495 View attachment 4124502


Looks like Uptown Piff.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2018)

That HoneyStomper is only 10” tall
If she was a human I’d be singing 

I don’t want her , you can have her , she’s to fat for me .


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,ran into one of them,did not use it,but some say it's not a bad trait.(if it makes for higher females ratios,then it's great)


sam the skunkman warns against using hemi'd males to breed. D.J. Short says they will produce more females.

i have breed with a male that threw female pistils and made seeds. i saved those seeds, but have done nothing with them.

but seeds i did get from crossing him with another strain have not shown adverse affects and has only produced females so far. 

with that said, i have only grown out a few of those seeds. need to keep popping more to make sure those are not prone to go hermi, but so far i don't think so.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 22, 2018)

found this old post from here also (regarding hermi'd males). don't know if true, need to research the bolded statement more.



growone said:


> i've had the same deal, a male plant starting throwing out pistils after some stress
> so i did some reading and DJ's comments on this
> a male hermie is supposedly not that unusual, *what is unusual is a hermie male that actually sets some seeds, i.e. pistils are fertile and viable
> that is supposed to be very rare, but that is the magic pollen
> makes crosses that have a higher percentage of females, and are less hermie prone*


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> found this old post from here also (regarding hermi'd males). don't know if true, need to research the bolded statement more.


That’s interesting. 
I don’t even think I’ve ever seen a pic of a hermi male . 
I got 4 males going now. No hermi’s yet. 
Could you stress it with silver? Would it be the same?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s interesting.
> I don’t even think I’ve ever seen a pic of a hermi male .
> I got 4 males going now. No hermi’s yet.
> Could you stress it with silver? Would it be the same?


i don't know. and i don't know how much truth there is to the theory. as i pop more seeds i guess it will reveal more. 

with that said, i don't see why the silver would necessarily get that result. seems to me if the theory is true, its more a trait of the male donor to begin with. but i am hypothesizing...


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2018)

@Mohican Had a pic of a male with hairs,that made seeds I think? 

Few new to me flavors...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> @Mohican Had a pic of a male with hairs,that made seeds I think?
> 
> Few new to me flavors...
> View attachment 4125570


Kind love eh? You recommend? Always heard mixed reviews about their cuts.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2018)

When lights come on I'll grab some pics of the girly boy. It's too late to cull without damage as he's already splurged his loads all over the canopies.

Good news is he doesn't auto flower (positive trait) and no pistils have been found on the same male in the sip cup with bubba or on the plants in veg.(will these stress traits pass onto progeny, not good for ladies)

It may be he is subjected to some light leaking and is stressed or even stressed sharing root zone with other plants...or any number of compounded issues, either way, he's throwing some pistils from the top most flowers.

Nothing that resembles what I'd call a normal "hermy" but a male that has put on some leggings and high heels.. just hope I didn't ruin a sensi crop trying to make seeds and now get a batch of hermies... fuck me.


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 22, 2018)

Howdy troops ! Been getting the hands really dirty today. First grass cut this yr. in garden which includes both neighbours either side. ( Important to keep neighbours friendly ). Had to dig out a weed/tree with roots as big as Genuity's !! I had to eventually dig and saw them. Planted my sons flowers he grew from seed at school. Then picked out 2 Honeystomper # 2's, and 2 Dessert breath x Mimosa to pot up and pop into the flower tent. It leaves 2 of each in Veg. I'll let them sex and swap out any males for other's and germ more seed's to keep same numbers.
I'll get snaps done the morrow


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

Quick question;
One of the Guava Ds I pollinated had been in flower a couple weeks longer than the other two I dusted.
The lower branches have seeds bursting but they're just now starting to darken up.
My problem is, this plant is done.

I pulled it off the table this morning because I feel I pushed it as far as I can and its starting to throw a couple of nanners.
If I chop this plant and leave the lower seeded branches to finish can I do so under 400w of T5 lighting? (grown under a mixed spectrum of HID 1ks and 600s)

These pics were taken at 63 days...I'm now at 68 (usually an 8wk strain) See the little cluster of nanners in the second pic





Edited to add: I'm not concerned with a couple of late forming nanners. I know how chems can be if pushed or stressed and should the lower seeded branches throw any there wont be time to form seeds and there are no other early flowering plants nearby. I'd just pluck em like I did with the one in the pic above.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2018)

Should be able to chop it to the seeded branches and put it in veg if you want to finish those seeds @Tangerine_

Good eye on those bananas, almost didn't even see them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

That's what I was hoping to hear. I'd still keep them on the same light schedule. Just less intense lighting.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear. I'd still keep them on the same light schedule. Just less intense lighting.


Should be fine, you could put them on a veg schedule too, with the thing spitting bananas I'd worry about the lowers to start doing the same if left to continue flowering (though it might not.)

Keep an eye for those nanas and should be good.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Kind love eh? You recommend? Always heard mixed reviews about their cuts.


First time trying clones from them.
I did like the nugs,so giving the clones a lil run.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2018)

Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush(left) aka CAK beside Greenpointseeds Orange Blossom Special aka OBS, she has very floppy stems & branches so had to be tied up, this CAK was the only female not to herm out of a full pack so she was ok to chuck with, both been hit with Hazeman's Mikado pollen, plants are 2'-3' high


CAK


OBS


----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Goji OG male 'living the life' surrounded by a bevy of beauties from different origins namely -
> 
> Exotic Genetix - Candy Apple Kush
> Hazeman - Mikado
> ...


edit - male is in fact Hazeman Mikado


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2018)

Mimosa 
aka
"reverse hermy" 

Declared male that is now showing pistils but very few. Nothing like a "herm" from seed but totally some intersex happening (I'm no breeder/biologist, please correct me where need be)

None of the male pistils (haha wtf) seem to (yet) have taken to seed and the pollen is viable as seen in the last photo, pre98 x mimosa, the whole room is already hit, damage done, time to experiment.

I have him in veg, not sure if any more projects will come with him. Need to run through many babies/crosses/f2 before anything further can be determined.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone here ever heard of Guardian of Eden colloidal silver being used to successfully reverse a female?

I'm 3 weeks into 12/12 but still seeing pistols on the treated branches forming.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is be grateful for some opinions on my above posted work.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Guardian of Eden colloidal silver being used to successfully reverse a female?
> 
> I'm 3 weeks into 12/12 but still seeing pistols on the treated branches forming.


How many times did you spray her?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't know. and i don't know how much truth there is to the theory. as i pop more seeds i guess it will reveal more.
> 
> with that said, i don't see why the silver would necessarily get that result. seems to me if the theory is true, its more a trait of the male donor to begin with. but i am hypothesizing...


. 

This article mentions the hermi male 
https://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2003/03/07/2788

I’m going to start trying to reveg plants instead of cloning everything , hopping this will allow me to pop more seeds. And keeps my numbers in check
I got a accidental pack of seeds & I’m going to run them just to try this . Started germinating last night 
But I don’t plant on keeping any males from it


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> .
> 
> This article mentions the hermi male
> https://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2003/03/07/2788
> ...


From the article


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2018)

Right, that's the excerpt from Dj's book which I have right here. 

Not a lot outside of that writing and some splatterings on the net with a few forum posts here and there with less than conclusive info.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 23, 2018)

Durban Poison male top of pic second from left to right. He's gonna get flowered out. He has amazing structure. Almost perfectly symmetrical. And stank that is unreal.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 23, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special x Mimosa should be some banging citrus herb.
   
Full shot OBS is in the middle. Clementine Cookies on each side. Blue Lemonade back left. Back center DanK Cheeze a cross I made. 
 
Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Right, that's the excerpt from Dj's book which I have right here.
> 
> Not a lot outside of that writing and some splatterings on the net with a few forum posts here and there with less than conclusive info.


Thats what i remember from all the blurbs ive read on breeding was that true herm males if viable where sot after


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Right, that's the excerpt from Dj's book which I have right here.
> 
> Not a lot outside of that writing and some splatterings on the net with a few forum posts here and there with less than conclusive info.



not sure how the science behind a hermi male with viable pollen works to prevent future hermi's but if true then these should be the most sought after males.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Apr 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> How many times did you spray her?


2-3 times per day since the first of the month


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to start trying to reveg plants instead of cloning everything , hopping this will allow me to pop more seeds. And keeps my numbers in check


Been thinking the same, thought on it for maybe 5 -10 min's then germed 4 more pips


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 23, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Been thinking the same, thought on it for maybe 5 -10 min's then germed 4 more pips


It's the only way I can dig through so many seeds is to 12/12 them from seed, if something stands out it hits reveg. Allows you to have a nice variety and get to see whats in many beans. Only the ones I know I will want to hang onto get cloned before seeing flower.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Im also going to give the 12 12 from seed a shot as i see guys killing it and running through seeds at a fast rate


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Not really a chuck but this is a grapey 
GGG mindscape at week 9

Fading her out and waiting for amber 
And to see if she'll purple out my rooms low temp is 66f


----------



## feva (Apr 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im also going to give the 12 12 from seed a shot as i see guys killing it and running through seeds at a fast rate


Tokemon got to grow them all


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Not really a chuck but this is a grapey
> GGG mindscape at week 9
> 
> Fading her out and waiting for amber
> ...


That's one I should have held onto...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's one I should have held onto...


Heres her sister but shes more on the green side even with a decent fade this pheno fox tailed a little on me dont know if it was the conditions she lived through 
I snipped a few branches off this girl last night to test my new dry set up for smell proofing


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's one I should have held onto...


Mines Not quite as petty as the one that you grew on my pack


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2018)

Well.... pre flower seed ripe test:
GMO x Swayze on the left
&
Ghost town f2 x Swayze on the right
 

(Wedding cake bx1 X Swayze) & (legend og crinkle x Swayze) are still pale

Killed sundea driver x Swayze, just did not make sense to me .


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

harvested a few plants last night and collected seeds from the following new crosses...

wrecked bogglegum 2 (sour wreck-cut 2 x bogglegum)
sour truthband (707 truthband x sour diesel)
Truth BOG (707 truthband x bogglegum)
Moon Truth (707 truthband x blue moonshine)


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> sam the skunkman warns against using hemi'd males to breed. D.J. Short says they will produce more females.
> 
> i have breed with a male that threw female pistils and made seeds. i saved those seeds, but have done nothing with them.
> 
> ...


I did a fall/winter seed test a couple three years ago. Two Hurricane Head females named themselves Bug Topped and The Finger during the normal course of their lives. It was only at the end of their lives that I discovered The Finger had lots of male flowers along the lower limbs, and they were both wrapped up in seed. I had heard old timers say they would use hermie pollen on other females, so I did give the BT X TF seeds a try this past season. They started out great, but those were among the patches that LEO's had maybe found, so I didn't go back to them until after they were long dead. If I have the space, I would like to give them another try.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> I did a fall/winter seed test a couple three years ago. Two Hurricane Head females named themselves Bug Topped and The Finger during the normal course of their lives. It was only at the end of their lives that I discovered The Finger had lots of male flowers along the lower limbs, and they were both wrapped up in seed. I had heard old timers say they would use hermie pollen on other females, so I did give the BT X TF seeds a try this past season. They started out great, but those were among the patches that LEO's had maybe found, so I didn't go back to them until after they were long dead. If I have the space, I would like to give them another try.


we were talking about male plants that throw female flowers.


----------



## too larry (Apr 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> we were talking about male plants that throw female flowers.


Yep, but I know. But I'm dumb enough to grow out seeds where the baby daddy was an aunt, so. . . . .


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Yep, but I know. But I'm dumb enough to grow out seeds where the baby daddy was an aunt, so. . . . .



lol, you never know. i've grown seeds where baby daddy was an aunt or a sister, lol...

in fact, i'm gonna spray a ghost train haze or truthband with STS soon and spread the lesbian love !!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well.... pre flower seed ripe test:
> GMO x Swayze on the left
> &
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze on the right
> ...


All hail King Chucker!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> It's the only way I can dig through so many seeds is to 12/12 them from seed, if something stands out it hits reveg. Allows you to have a nice variety and get to see whats in many beans. Only the ones I know I will want to hang onto get cloned before seeing flower.


I've done this a bunch, but I've had a few plants that just sit there for months not doing a thing to reveg and I've lost a few during reveg to what appears to be a systemic infection.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, you never know. i've grown seeds where baby daddy was an aunt or a sister, lol...
> 
> in fact, i'm gonna spray a ghost train haze or truthband with STS soon and spread the lesbian love !!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2018)

This is why I Chuck,this is why I Chuck. .
 
Dessert breath set #1(cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart )


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is why I Chuck,this is why I Chuck. .
> View attachment 4126386
> Dessert breath set #1(cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart )


That’s a dense male . Me likie


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've done this a bunch, but I've had a few plants that just sit there for months not doing a thing to reveg and I've lost a few during reveg to what appears to be a systemic infection.


God ill be so happy when i get the reveg stuff outa my room. but im happy i didnt lose my mindscapes trying to decide which pheno stays .....but my goji og will be missed


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> God ill be so happy when i get the reveg stuff outa my room. but im happy i didnt lose my mindscapes trying to decide which pheno stays .....but my goji og will be missed


There's seemingly endless seeds, and lots of surprises within.

Nice donkey dick of a male @genuity Do his sisters do nice single colas like that, pass onto progeny?


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Extremely happy with this chuck.....
> Dessert breath-set #1
> View attachment 3849022
> View attachment 3849024
> ...


@CannaBruh This was the first run with them,both sets..


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

@genuity i remember you said to cross strains that have shared genetics..

What happens if you dont know the genetic background? 

I just tried chuck number 2 

I dusted a lower nug on the mindscape and 
On the amnesia haze 

With some slee skunk pollen 

But i didnt take the time to check the genetic backround

Did i just waste pollen and 2 lower branches haha?


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is why I Chuck,this is why I Chuck. .
> View attachment 4126386
> Dessert breath set #1(cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart )


Can you say what week of flower that Is? Never seen a male like that, but mine don’t make it past week 3-4, and even at that point they are used and abused just for their pollen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @genuity i remember you said to cross strains that have shared genetics..
> 
> What happens if you dont know the genetic background?
> 
> ...


Lucky for you,almost everything has skunk it.. so you can definitely look forward to a few of them traits.



eastcoastled said:


> Can you say what week of flower that Is? Never seen a male like that, but mine don’t make it past week 3-4, and even at that point they are used and abused just for their pollen.


5-6 weeks 12/12,first male for me that has been this full(it did stay in the big flower room under DE 1000 lights,for 4 weeks).


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Lucky for you,almost everything has skunk it.. so you can definitely look forward to a few of them traits.
> 
> 
> 5-6 weeks 12/12,first male for me that has been this full(it did stay in the big flower room under DE 1000 lights,for 4 weeks).


Awsome lol
I didnt want to fail like on my first chuck (technically i got 1 seed haha)

So what happens if you cross two totally unrelated strains ? 

Does it just produce runts or mutants or is it because there are more expressions to weed through?

Id like to know for my future chuck choices practice chucks aside 

Thanks


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Awsome lol
> I didnt want to fail like on my first chuck (technically i got 1 seed haha)
> 
> So what happens if you cross two totally unrelated strains ?
> ...


i like to chuck everything with everything, for me its a numbers game & chances comes into play...i know there's going to be some dud batches but every now & then there will be a gene combination that is very special, that said if that is not your path possibly a recent proven solid type such as eg Mosca C99 crossed with another solid type like eg Sunshine Daydream will almost certainly yield some desirable pheno's?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Nah its all fun and exploration for me.

I just want to know what the bad side effects are of total unrealated chucks 
Like a doctors warning lol


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah its all fun and exploration for me.
> 
> I just want to know what the bad side effects are of total unrealated chucks
> Like a doctors warning lol


the only thing ive found in chucking to be a constant is...ANYTHING can happen!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 24, 2018)

there is no bad chuck...

good genetics in = good genetics out, mostly...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Haha wheres the tupac "chuck life" meme


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah its all fun and exploration for me.
> 
> I just want to know what the bad side effects are of total unrealated chucks
> Like a doctors warning lol


Mix 2 dissimilar strains together and you'll end up with hybrid vigor. 
There's nothing like having a plant that shows hybrid vigor, if its Dank, that is.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha wheres the tupac "chuck life" meme


somebody make the hats !!!! 

i'll buy a couple


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Mix 2 dissimilar strains together and you'll end up with hybrid vigor.
> There's nothing like having a plant that shows hybrid vigor, if its Dank, that is.


ive gotta say a chuck can indeed be more stable than many bought expensive brands eg, my GDP x C99 chuck...very stable & uniform, very high female to male ratio, nil herm traits, yet a recent purchase of a pricey type such as Bay Exclusives show much variation in phenotypes


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

This is why i want to chuck and trade instead of pay and pray haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ive gotta say a chuck can indeed be more stable than many bought expensive brands eg, my GDP x C99 chuck...very stable & uniform, very high female to male ratio, nil herm traits, yet a recent purchase of a pricey type such as Bay Exclusives show much variation in phenotypes


That's the old bait and switch!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Im sure we've all bought an expensive disappointment at least once
(Rare dankness cornbread￼  half died trying to germ )

The cheaper a bean gets it seems like im less critical on it

Compared to spending 150 plus on a pack
I expect at least one "keeper" and not just one better then the other bs lol


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Curious by what you mean, "pass the stem rub test"? Do you mean you just didn't like the smell when you rubbed it?
> 
> I only ask because if you're judging how a plant might taste by doing the stem rub you're missing out on some killer phenos.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Don't get me wrong I like good bud but, I'm looking for an expression of certain traits. For me it has to pass a stem rub for me to chunk it.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2018)

I say just chuck it....
Clementine Cookies(phenos 1 &2) x Mimosa
Orange Blossom Special x Mimosa
And possibly all also crossed to a Durban Poison male I have that is super stank. Nice side branching. Symmetrical AF.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2018)

For some reason some pictures wont upload. But its some pics of my Durban Poison male. I'd like to hit all the above plus a jelly pie, Texas Butter, Buu's Breath, and Chemtrail Cookie Breath with the Durban.

Durban Poison Male


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2018)

Here are the "hermi" males to which @genuity was referring:

Black Sour Bubble:






Jillanje BX3:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 25, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Here are the "hermi" males to which @genuity was referring:
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Great shots @Mohican, so you've ran into this a time or two it appears. Did you work with any progeny made from pollen of those males? Results?

I notice your "hermy" males are packing frost much like how my mimosa  is, almost feminine amounts of frost without the stacked calyxes to go with. Did you see pistils throughout the plant structure or nearer the top?

Did your males make seed? Xavier on icmag (respected) suggests that if the plant makes seed, it isn't a male, which I find an interesting perspective if not simple yet hard to argue.

My male has yet to set seed, so not sure on that front but he's sure frosty.

Did you keep any of these males to work further @Mohican ?

Thanks @genuity for tagging Mo so we can have some more discussion on "reverse hermi" males.


----------



## THT (Apr 25, 2018)

First, just want to say this is a great thread.

On the left is a CannaVenture Pure Raspberry Kush fem. On the right is a female offspring of the WOS Columbian Gold female and a GPS Cackleberry male. I've got them side by side in a very small environment so there will be a lot of upkeep and pruning. To date, I've topped the bigger plant for obvious reasons. I have not topped the PRK, but have pruned back a few fans and branches and this is gonna be a tight one.
These sprouted on the same day and have been given the same environment since then. Clearly the cross has more vigor at this stage and will likely need to be more heavily maintained. 160ish watts of COB led and a 3gallon DWC I'll bring them back around again when there's buds to see! Cheers.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 25, 2018)

Strawberry cough x cookies n cream I think so stoked for next round


----------



## kona gold (Apr 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im sure we've all bought an expensive disappointment at least once
> (Rare dankness cornbread￼  half died trying to germ )
> 
> The cheaper a bean gets it seems like im less critical on it
> ...


Rare Dankness sends out some if-eee looking seeds


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

Sweet cookie (neverland x cherry sherbet) x fireballs 

Popped 15 selected 6 based on smell, i was looking for better structure and there were stressed à little bit with soil à little bit too hot 

Here are the chosen ones i Will keep the most smelly mâle and 2 female 
    


I suspect #1 too be a mâle


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 26, 2018)

Some Guava D F2s starting to ripen. I took the advice and chopped down to the pollinated branches and left them under T5s to finish up.




The other 2 girls were dusted heavily (they're 2wks behind this one) and they're starting to burst with nice seeds as well. So far so good. I just hope I harvest and dry them correctly. I'd feel terrible gifting duds


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

@genuity i think i will try crossing some landrace from my country with fireballs ,

she was the mother but she really helped getting a better structure for my sweet cookie and added her strong gaz smell to the already sweet and gaz smell of sweet cookie

I think fireballs could be ideal to tame some strechy and floppy strain


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2018)

The Black Sour Bubble was a male gifted to me by SomeGuy who got it from Doc. I do not know how it was created. I did cross it with an L.A. Confidential before I knew it was a hermi. I named the cross Goodyear Blimp (GYB) after an iconic L.A. Bubble 

GYB:





LA Con mom in the worm bin:








The Jillanje BX3 is a line I have been working after crossing some landrace African Mulanje Gold with Subcool's/MzJill's Jillybean.

Mulanje Gold mom mainlined for 16 tops:



Seeded cola:




Jillanje seeds:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 27, 2018)

Flower porn ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 27, 2018)

Mohican said:


> The Black Sour Bubble was a male gifted to me by SomeGuy who got it from Doc. I do not know how it was created. I did cross it with an L.A. Confidential before I knew it was a hermi. I named the cross Goodyear Blimp (GYB) after an iconic L.A. Bubble
> 
> GYB:
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That wants to bust out of its cage. Beautiful
And I LOVE that macro shot of the seeds.
Never been much of an art collector but I would frame that, lol
It would be a good conversation "piece" bc only a handful of my friends would know what they were.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4127989
> Flower porn ?


what is it?

Getting close for me on some  
Mindscape @ almost 10 weeks


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 27, 2018)

Making friends with more breeders. I got both for $55 including shipping. Red Scared Seed Co.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 27, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> what is it?
> 
> Getting close for me on some View attachment 4128006 View attachment 4128008
> Mindscape @ almost 10 weeks


Pine Berry Kush , cut at 56days


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2018)

Swayze nug..
 

Testing underway: GMO x Swayze 
 

Cleaning 
Ghost town f2 x Swayze 

Enjoy this wonderful opportunity we have at life.

 
On my way back to this Beautiful place.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Guava D F2s starting to ripen. I took the advice and chopped down to the pollinated branches and left them under T5s to finish up.
> 
> View attachment 4127532
> View attachment 4127533
> ...


Sometimes that can actually delay seed finishing. Depends on the strain.
If they are getting good light wouldn't ever do that.
But if they are not , then that has to be done.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 27, 2018)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) BX1, BX2 candidate, rks and loud lemons , day 26 from flip 

 

Cheers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 27, 2018)

*I plan to hit this Acapulco Gold with Shoreline Bx3 pollen.*

*        *


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey Chuckers , looking for a little help in early male selection 
What are some ways you will cull a male early? 
I don’t like the stream rub test, because I feel lots of smells come out durning flower , and my nose is fucked . 
I’m smelling mint off my Black afgani males ??? 
The females that I feel are the best out of the pack in veg always turn out less potent flowers , but yeild better . 
I would like to grow them all, but a few need the axe ASAP so I can pop more . 

I’ve done the branch bend & brake test , all pass 
To early to put them outside.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2018)

The very first true set of leaves usually tell me something, I'm looking for anything grass, celery, hay, any boring wild field smells... these are on the short list to be axed. 
(should be noted special somethings can even come from these so not to be written in stone to axe, this is only what I use to help me decide)

Often the desirable ones have some stank to them even this early, but not always, sour, bad breath, lemon, cleaner, mothball, garlic, skunk, fruit, anything that perks my nose up will be on a short list of ones to watch and I'm not making final decisions on which to keep but it helps weed out the less desirable.

Even then this is not really a great test (maybe the hay ones have dank recessive that they pass on..)

Still, more often than not when they smell like celery early on like that they aren't doing better than the ones that were reeking onions or sours on those first true leaves.

Another interesting trait is to watch that first set of leaves, the undersides, for purple splotching, some strains have a tell where the new growth and or in addition to the undersides (sometimes even the cotyledon) will have some obvious purpling inherent. These I keep an eye on too. No guarantee these are any good, but it's a good sign they'll be and might even pass some of that purple onto further generations.

Vigor and leaf:stamen are highly sought characteristics. I don't want to pass on leafy traits, I want high flower:leaf ratio.

Looking for the fast growers with nice nodal spacing and with minimal leafiness during flower.

After that it's a crap shoot, and even then I don't always choose the ones that the standard operating procedure might call for.

At the end of the day, the progeny will tell if you made a decent decision, and if you're already starting from some choice gear/males, it's been more often than not to select something nice than something weak.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> The very first true set of leaves usually tell me something, I'm looking for anything grass, celery, hay, any boring wild field smells... these are on the short list to be axed.
> (should be noted special somethings can even come from these so not to be written in stone to axe, this is only what I use to help me decide)
> 
> Often the desirable ones have some stank to them even this early, but not always, sour, bad breath, lemon, cleaner, mothball, garlic, skunk, fruit, anything that perks my nose up will be on a short list of ones to watch and I'm not making final decisions on which to keep but it helps weed out the less desirable.
> ...


Thanks for the info.
I have to start being pickier in my selection, I’m going to start getting my wife to smell all plants as they go. 
Anyone ever smell mint off of a plant ? 
That’s a 1st for me


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I have to start being pickier in my selection, I’m going to start getting my wife to smell all plants as they go.
> Anyone ever smell mint off of a plant ?
> That’s a 1st for me


See how her smells compare to yours, I find it fun how people smell other smells more prominent whereas someone else picks up on something else, for example say you smell mint maybe your wife picks up on some lavender or something and only after her mentioning are you able to find those smells within, i find this sometimes having smell parties getting other's subjective descriptions can make me aware of things I wasn't paying attention to.

Mint I've seen in dark helmet, sinmint cookies, the ortega cut, and few others had "minty" to their smells. Not a bad terp to find especially amidst all the mint cookie hype.

There's no rules with selection it's a lot like making music, pick what strikes your fancy and run with it, pray it makes for dank babies.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm going to try and make a really potent outdoor strain . I'm going to cross biker kush v2.0 with ghost train haze 1. I'll be spraying cs on both top half's of the females. Which strain would you let be the pollen donor. Also want to make a biker kush v2.0 cross Malawi to shorten the flowering time.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey Chuckers , looking for a little help in early male selection
> What are some ways you will cull a male early?
> I don’t like the stream rub test, because I feel lots of smells come out durning flower , and my nose is fucked .
> I’m smelling mint off my Black afgani males ???
> ...


Go with your gut bro.
What you like and what you feel.
Then it will truly be an extension of yourself.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Go with your gut bro.
> What you like and what you feel.
> Then it will truly be an extension of yourself.


well said.


----------



## too larry (Apr 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Go with your gut bro.
> What you like and what you feel.
> Then it will truly be an extension of yourself.


Airplanes decided my (Blue Shiva X Blue Shark) X ({Powernap X Sinmint Cookies} X Ass Cheese) cross. I had chopped the male BSXBS and was packing out the tops to cross with an Ass Cheese in another patch. But it was a Sunday and every damn body and his brother was out flying that afternoon. I always hide until a plane is past, and I was spending more time hiding than walking. The BSXBS was in Peach Patch South, and I was heading north toward the Ass Cheese. After the 2nd or 3rd time I had hid under bushes too small to be hiding under, I decided to go ahead and dust the PC X AC that was closer.


----------



## feva (Apr 29, 2018)

Tuff Gong x Purple Punch2 and Honeystomper x Mimosa, Looks like stretch armstrong there is gonna be getting a early toping or buried a lil deeper at transplant time . And a booster chair for shortie. lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 29, 2018)

Dead males !


----------



## too larry (Apr 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> Airplanes decided my (Blue Shiva X Blue Shark) X ({Powernap X Sinmint Cookies} X Ass Cheese) cross. I had chopped the male BSXBS and was packing out the tops to cross with an Ass Cheese in another patch. But it was a Sunday and every damn body and his brother was out flying that afternoon. I always hide until a plane is past, and I was spending more time hiding than walking. The BSXBS was in Peach Patch South, and I was heading north toward the Ass Cheese. After the 2nd or 3rd time I had hid under bushes too small to be hiding under, I decided to go ahead and dust the PC X AC that was closer.


Just to clarify, I had already chosen the male. The planes just decided which female I used him on the day he got the chop. I did get around to dusting the Ass Cheese with the same pollen later on.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2018)

feva said:


> Tuff Gong x Purple Punch2 and Honeystomper x Mimosa, Looks like stretch armstrong there is gonna be getting a early toping or buried a lil deeper at transplant time . And a booster chair for shortie. lol View attachment 4128888


Nice lil honeystomper x Mimosa, them going to be some bushes..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 29, 2018)

Cush Berry Daze


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well.... pre flower seed ripe test:


What would happen if you pollinated pre-flowers on a vegging plant ? Doess it take ? Is that even possible, or viable ?

So out the 4 i re-potted and put into 12/12 tent ( 2x Honeystomper #2, 2 Dessert Breath x Mimosa ) only 1 seems to be male. One of the D.B X Mimosa, i swapped it out for another but since then ive been looking at one of the few left in Veg. Cab. Its a DB x M also but has that rubbery/Plastic looking leaves, and can already see it will be colourfull, im going to just re-pot the other 3 and get them all going. My clones are lagging behind so ive got the space. 

Having the grow back has really brightened me up


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> The very first true set of leaves usually tell me something, I'm looking for anything grass, celery, hay, any boring wild field smells...


Very true. The first leaves on my old Dog Kush had that same smell that i now see with kush dom plants, this was about 9 Yrs ago and before i had grew much of anything worth remembering. Since then i always give those first leave a little rub n sniff. Ive got one atm that had the smell and purple on first leaves from very early on.






This one has 0 % of the Pineapple that was crossed with the male lvrk x zkittles. It did end up female and ive got it in around week 2. I'll get a couple snaps soon as lights on.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 30, 2018)

I love it when they start peaking out all over. You know they're close.

 

These are open-pollinated F2 with a few of bodhi's Dank Sinatra.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Very true. The first leaves on my old Dog Kush had that same smell that i now see with kush dom plants, this was about 9 Yrs ago and before i had grew much of anything worth remembering. Since then i always give those first leave a little rub n sniff. Ive got one atm that had the smell and purple on first leaves from very early on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the Zkittles worth the price ?


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Are the Zkittles worth the price ?


I would'nt know, my young brother got a single seed sent to him via Insta. He was told it was lvrk x zkittles, grew it out and it was male. Had all the classic kush traits and he believes it is what he was told, alot does'nt make sense to me, especially when the guy said he wanted some of the pollen back like it was valuble  My brothers still young and between him and his friends the buy into all that expensive weed hype ect.... Now i think on it im not even sure what he was looking to get ot the seed  Maybe its just ME thats old


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Black Afgani


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Kicking out nice fans


Not bug damage , careless grower


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

This is my Remo test @ 35 days sharing is caring lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2018)

The tangerine power crosses will be harvested this weekend, and I just my grape soda cut of grapes 13 with same pollen last night. I'm stoked to hunt through these beans. The male has a nice orange smell from rub and so did the female and my female is outrageously great smelling and I'm hoping it all translates to great flavors.

The 1st grapes 13, 88g13/hp leaner, I hit with tang pow stud is showing a little purple on the bracket calyxes, looks prettier in real life, lol.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2018)

Hazemans Mikado pollinated via GGG Bright Moments male


----------



## greenjambo (May 1, 2018)

2 weeks. The mystery seed x Pineapple. Very small leaves, im not banking on this being anything special but its got my interest so we'll see how it fairs.


----------



## SSGrower (May 1, 2018)

Seeking some opinions 
 
Result of my 1st chuck. Topped yesterday, noticed today, there is at least one more.
Good, Bad, or Otherwise?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Seeking some opinions
> View attachment 4129882
> Result of my 1st chuck. Topped yesterday, noticed today, there is at least one more.
> Good, Bad, or Otherwise?


I see weird stuff all the time, the more you grow the more you see, I wouldn’t worry about it 
I had a plant that shot little buds out on the fan leaves, it was cause by stress (in that case) 
Look at this leaf  2nd leaf growing out the vain of a blade
Not the best pics


----------



## SSGrower (May 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I see weird stuff all the time, the more you grow the more you see, I wouldn’t worry about it
> I had a plant that shot little buds out on the fan leaves, it was cause by stress (in that case)
> Look at this leaf View attachment 4129884View attachment 4129885 2nd leaf growing out the vain of a blade
> Not the best pics


I see it.
This was a characteristic of all my tester sprouts for this chuck.


It's like the vein tried to split off a blade 1 node too early.
Definitely paying more attention to structures and such after chucking.


----------



## greenjambo (May 1, 2018)

Ive got a funky leave thing going atm, same plant as a few post back, there's now 2 shoots/branches coming from that node


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I see weird stuff all the time, the more you grow the more you see, I wouldn’t worry about it
> I had a plant that shot little buds out on the fan leaves, it was cause by stress (in that case)
> Look at this leaf View attachment 4129884View attachment 4129885 2nd leaf growing out the vain of a blade
> Not the best pics


Yep this one had nodes growing from fan leaf stems  from my current bag seed run


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yep this one had nodes growing from fan leaf stems  from my current bag seed run
> View attachment 4129946


That’s a new one for me , I haven’t seen that. 
Here is a tripod


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

Very cool and wild


----------



## madininagyal (May 1, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I would'nt know, my young brother got a single seed sent to him via Insta. He was told it was lvrk x zkittles, grew it out and it was male. Had all the classic kush traits and he believes it is what he was told, alot does'nt make sense to me, especially when the guy said he wanted some of the pollen back like it was valuble  My brothers still young and between him and his friends the buy into all that expensive weed hype ect.... Now i think on it im not even sure what he was looking to get ot the seed  Maybe its just ME thats old


Dutch passion got a new strain and its the same cross just saw that this afternoon


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2018)

North Garden:




I was pulling the dried flowers off of Chia and I found some of the Maui Wowie seeds:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Hazemans Mikado pollinated via GGG Bright Moments male
> View attachment 4129745View attachment 4129748


Now you can easily see that purple! Love it man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2018)

I forgot what date I pollinated with the tang pow male so I cruised back in this thread and sure enough it's here. That's why I like posting my shit, easy to double check notes.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

Chopped the Mimosa 
Plenty of life in him for a few more weeks but he was dropping too much dust.
Can see some frost on him if you squint and look really close   

Last shot of him over the gals 

Purple Starburst (impregnated by Mimosa )

Mimosa (impregnated by Mimosa ) 
The female I kept has a nice compact structure which will contrast nicely to the male I kept.
I wonder if the other males would have had the same more squat structure? Always next time. 

pre98 (impregnated by Mimosa )

Let's hope he adds some hybrid vigor to this old classic.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 2, 2018)

Mohican said:


> North Garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whyd u let it die before harvesting the seeds?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2018)

GG4 x Designer OG --- day 28


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GG4 x Designer OG --- day 28
> 
> View attachment 4130404


It’s a jungle going on inside!!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> It’s a jungle going on inside!!!


Yea buddy... finally have those SIPs and soil dialed in. Going to have to reduce veg time this next go around.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GG4 x Designer OG --- day 28
> 
> View attachment 4130404


Oh yea Bathin Ape would be clutch


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea Bathin Ape would be clutch


I vote "Gucci glue" or "gorillas in Versace"


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2018)

I was thinking Gucci Glue myself lol


----------



## greenjambo (May 2, 2018)

Bit of a nightmare getting these snaps from my phone to RUI. Not sure of its the forum playing up again but i got them done. These are 3 other Zpine my brother is playing around with. The Big one is sexed and Fem. Lanky from the heat in the wooden cupboard with no fan lol. Pure ' Cowboy Style ' DGTon would be impressed. He wont be flowering them himself but ill try get a couple Pic's from time to time to compare with the one im running. Ive mentioned before, it was his ' chuck ' so im hoping for good things for him.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2018)

I harvested a couple of prime seeded colas when she was ready.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Can see some frost on him if you squint and look really close View attachment 4130257 View attachment 4130259 View attachment 4130260
> 
> Last shot of him over the gals View attachment 4130261
> 
> ...


That’s a frosty male
If you need to squint to see that, might be time for glasses 
I hope to see some of that in my males


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2018)

last of the Paradise Seeds Sensi Star regs(could it be that elusive turpentine pheno?) purchased in 2011 pollinated by the final gasps of pollen released from a Goji OG male, 2 discontinued strains to carry on spreading their genes!


----------



## genuity (May 3, 2018)

Always toss my pale seeds over here,must be warm enough around my parts to kick things into gear.

Should be a fun summer..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> Always toss my pale seeds over here,must be warm enough around my parts to kick things into gear.
> View attachment 4130672
> Should be a fun summer..


Ha ha the guy that grows down wind of you can't figure out why his buds are always pollinated haha


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha the guy that grows down wind of you can't figure out why his buds are always pollinated haha


reminds me of a neighbor had yrs ago, he used to grow heaps but was always too wasted to properly check for males, we got along ok so i asked him for permission to check his crop for males as his were always pollinating mine, he agreed...did it for yrs, pain in the ass it was, had better things to do


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

C99 Pineapple pheno , with a pineapple cone .
If your thinking about buying this brand of cone DONT 
The weed taste less like pineapple now , had a few puffs N into the ash tray , it’s gross ; can’t smoke it .


----------



## THT (May 3, 2018)

Pure raspberry kush on the left and Columbian gold x cackleberry on the right. Difference in vigor is crazy even with significant pruning/topping


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

My Durban Poison male. Impressing me more n more everyday. Fans are getting trichs on them. His balls are throwing some purple. I hope he gets darker. His structure is almost perfectly symmetrical. Side branching is great. Only in a 1gal fabric transplanter. If he was in a 3gal smart or radicle bag. He would be huge.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4130819View attachment 4130820
> C99 Pineapple pheno , with a pineapple cone .
> If your thinking about buying this brand of cone DONT
> The weed taste less like pineapple now , had a few puffs N into the ash tray , it’s gross ; can’t smoke it .


These have been my go to's lately. Goomba grape being the best, imo. Rolling paper depot.


----------



## bobqp (May 4, 2018)

Just harvested 50 fem strawberry glue x skullcap seeds. Skullcap had the most rock hard leafless buds I've ever grown. She will be rejuvenated. Will cross josh dog over a few of the seeds during winter.


----------



## bobqp (May 4, 2018)

LA confidential. Got over 50 seeds off her.used a female strawberry glue as a pollen donor. Pretty leafy around the buds. But not bad for 12/12 outdoors from seed in winter.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha the guy that grows down wind of you can't figure out why his buds are always pollinated haha


Them are going inside after a few weeks of growth...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Just harvested 50 fem strawberry glue x skullcap seeds. Skullcap had the most rock hard leafless buds I've ever grown. She will be rejuvenated. Will cross josh dog over a few of the seeds during winter.


No leaf ?
I need this weed, I hate trimming , 
Where can Skull Cap be found?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them are going inside after a few weeks of growth...


Hell yea 

i know my lady has come to me going ,"i think theres a weed plant in my garden."

Im like sweet !


----------



## greenjambo (May 4, 2018)

So far with the ' chuckers paradise ' gear:
From the first 4 I put in I got 3 females. 2 Honeystomper #2 and 1 Dessert breath x mimosa

I re-potted the other 4 ( same pair, 2 of each ). The huge fan leaves are loving the 600 hps


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2018)

GMO x Swayze
Ghost town f2 x Swayze
Texas butter x Swayze


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


oh my, wish i had room...

sounds awesome


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


Put me down 

All three ill make room


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


ill get at em @genuity i have one of your honeystomperpurp x mimosa outdoors right now


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

Man i had to go back and look up some nug shot of the swayze.


----------



## bobqp (May 4, 2018)

K


BigHornBuds said:


> No leaf ?
> I need this weed, I hate trimming ,
> Where can Skull Cap be found?


Karma genetics. Headstash x biker kush


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

View attachment 4131324HoneyStomper 2. #4 
I started 5 HS , 2 males , 3 girls , this is the stand out in veg 
Great side branching, good vigor , not picky about food n tuff . 
#1 is very similar but not as good , could win in flower 
#5 is the stinkyest , but is acting like a good SOG plant 

Got my timing off , and looks like there won’t be an opening in flower for theses girls for about 6 weeks . 
I’ll be running 4&5 with two triple purple rhino in flower . 

I’ll be popping more CP gear in about 6 weeks 
My 1/2 pack of TGxPP got ate by my dog as I was getting ready to put them in dirt , Mother fucker loves to eat paper towel n TP
Lesson learned, don’t leave paper towel out when he’s around . 
Did it just to get my attention. 

1st time a dog ever ate my homework


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4131326 View attachment 4131324HoneyStomper 2. #4
> I started 5 HS , 2 males , 3 girls , this is the stand out in veg
> Great side branching, good vigor , not picky about food n tuff .
> #1 is very similar but not as good , could win in flower
> ...


They going to be some MILFS in another month or so... looking thick.

The more side growth,the better.. them totem pole plants is ok,but suck to grow..(but I have not done a SOG with one yet)


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> They going to be some MILFS in another month or so... looking thick.
> 
> The more side growth,the better.. them totem pole plants is ok,but suck to grow..(but I have not done a SOG with one yet)


4 & 5 will be monsters by the time theyll get into flower , I really like side growth , less work for me . 
So far in veg HS is a winner . Beating out TPR and they had a head start . TPR is showing to want to be more of SOG style, but I’ll make her branch


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

This is the male I kept , phone is broken n is being picky on what pics it’s letting me load


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Day33 Megacrop 
Remo is throwing bigger buds


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2018)

The Swayze male
 
The Dessert breath male


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Im liking the DB male
That’s a stud !


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Letting the CP crew have a little peak up my skirt tonight


----------



## SSGrower (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


I dont want to presume myself worthy, but I could run a few.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Should have enough to do a few days

HoneyStomper male


----------



## Tito#1 (May 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


If u need more tester im her for u


----------



## greenjambo (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> They going to be some MILFS in another month or so... looking thick.





genuity said:


>


Im just in the process of acquiring another tent, i needed to expand anyways 



genuity said:


> They going to be some MILFS in another month or so... looking thick.


They sure are dude, Im glad i only popped the 8. I did have to bin a Hotdog so that gave up some room, going to have to space them out once the second set of 4 sex. Got my eye on a D.B x M, if its male it just might be the guy to put to my Cookies. ( All for shits n giggles )


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Letting the CP crew have a little peak up my skirt tonight
> View attachment 4131351


Now that's a slice of the pie...

I love seeing rooms like this,helps me get in shape.. clean.


----------



## greenjambo (May 5, 2018)

My Fav. So far. DB x Mimosa.Got a nice bluey colour throughout, cant really see it here as good as i hoped. Confirmed Female.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 5, 2018)

honeystomper purp x mimosa outdoors Rambo indoors


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 5, 2018)

that desert breath male


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4130819View attachment 4130820
> C99 Pineapple pheno , with a pineapple cone .
> If your thinking about buying this brand of cone DONT
> The weed taste less like pineapple now , had a few puffs N into the ash tray , it’s gross ; can’t smoke it .


That funny money is not too funny when you are the one who ends up with it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> That funny money is not too funny when you are the one who ends up with it.


I don’t get it


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2018)

I a


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

As in get a money testing pen before you sell thousands worth lol


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t get it


All the serial numbers are the same.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> All the serial numbers are the same.


I figured it was some tissue paper or something


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2018)

too larry said:


> All the serial numbers are the same.


Oh, that’s my rolling tray ,


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

I know a dude how sold 100 units for 70K in funny money. But he lived to tell the tale, so it was a happy ending.


----------



## too larry (May 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4131612
> Oh, that’s my rolling tray ,


Makes more sense now.


----------



## morgwar (May 5, 2018)

91 chem 12 x Cali con sour d.
Jack the ripper X killing fields f5


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


I’d love to run some.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’d love to run some.



i think we would all LOVE you to run some too !!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think we would all LOVE you to run some too !!!!


as much as i love seeing lubda's nugs .......i cant smoke em haha

I wana run that GMO i have heard good things about that strain from @Bakersfield


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 5, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think we would all LOVE you to run some too !!!!


Right, they sound dank AF.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Right, they sound dank AF.


yes they do...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

Still can't get photos to load, boo. I wanted to post up some photos of the tangerine power, goji and other crosses. I'm hoping to have enough beans to get out for some test packs/free beans for sort of test runs. 

I won't be able to get to the crosses for a couple months (end of summer) and I would like to see/hear how the progeny turn out. I'm pretty sure I'll have a 5-10 packs of 10 beans of the tang pow #3 f2, my berrywine (blue dream leaning pheno of miyagi)x tang pow, grapes 13 (88g13/hp leaning pheno)x tang. I'm not sure how many of the goji og x tang pow or tang pow#1 f2s I'll get but I'd like to get some of those out too. 

Plus I got a few beans to toss in from my grapes 13 male crosses, I'll include beans from my grapes 13 sativa leaner, 88g13/hp leaner, grape soda, berry/grape dumdum cut f2s, berrywine x grp13, orange cut of miyagi x grp13. 

I'll need at least a few weeks to get seeds collected and sorted, names thought up, etc but once I do I'll covertly let anyone interested know how to get their grubby paws on some great tasting beans for free. 

The plan is to work both my tang pow tropical punch pheno and either my grape soda cut or dumdum cut of grapes 13 (not sure which I'll keep maybe both) till I get stable orange phenos and grape phenos I want to make my own orange and grape cultivars. 

Also plan to cross my tang pow male with my brother's mimosa #3 and find a male from that to hit back to the tang pow and maybe mix in the goji og cross and possibly a goji male eventually. And for the grapes 13 I'll hit those back to either purple kush, gdp or grape ape clones from dark heart, maybe hit back to all three till I have something different?

Currently I also have 3 c99 females and a cookies and chem female I just threw into flower so they may make it into the mix, I'd like to have 4-6 solid females to whore out for a bit with my tang pow male if he is a good papa. 

Eso's seeds, currently working on the fruit bowl line, fingers crossed that the tang pow male is a stud cuz I got some work for him. 

He had great structure/node spacing, produced a lot of very viable pollen (much better than the grapes 13 male) and he has the same orange smell from stem rub (even in veg) as my female and my female is simply great (I wish there was a way I could share smells via the net ). Hopefully the crosses produce similar smells that translates to taste as well that way when some of you grow them out you'll get the same. 

I just cut/harvested my tang pow #1 at 66 days 12/12 seed run, orange tropical punch smell about an hour or so ago and she is hanging in a wood wardrobe behind me in my office/grow room and it smells like I got an orange air freshner going. 

Tang pow #1 is slow and could have better node spacing but yields out dense big buds, a little bit more leafy than the sativa leaner #3 but she takes a week longer to ripen, smell is orange fruit w/ Tahitian treat punch

Tang #3 was a beast, harvested at 62 days 12/12 no orange though only slight citrus smell, rock hard buds and lots of them, I'll be hunting her f2 to find a orange dream like #1 but with #3 growth and week earlier finish time. These are the beans imo but we shall see! Mid june I should be able to get some out so I'll keep y'all informed. 

The beans will come in sealed packs with proper labels and crush proof plastic holder. 

Cheers and love the thread and seeing all the hard work you cats put in,


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Still can't get photos to load, boo. I wanted to post up some photos of the tangerine power, goji and other crosses. I'm hoping to have enough beans to get out for some test packs/free beans for sort of test runs.
> 
> I won't be able to get to the crosses for a couple months (end of summer) and I would like to see/hear how the progeny turn out. I'm pretty sure I'll have a 5-10 packs of 10 beans of the tang pow #3 f2, my berrywine (blue dream leaning pheno of miyagi)x tang pow, grapes 13 (88g13/hp leaning pheno)x tang. I'm not sure how many of the goji og x tang pow or tang pow#1 f2s I'll get but I'd like to get some of those out too.
> 
> ...


I have grubby paws


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have grubby paws







Once I get them ready I'll hit folks up


----------



## greenjambo (May 6, 2018)

Wish i could my gsc cut out to some of you growers, ive ony flowered out a single plant myself, but from what ive saw with the couple mate's i gave it to local, i know it got massive potential im itching to see some Real growers bring it to its best. I wont be flowering it this run, ive got a feeling if i dont get it out there the lad holding it local will lose it sooner or later and it will be gone......Im going to hit it with a ( choice ) male first chance i get for same reasons, put them to the C.P troopers, Would love to see others grow them out and find gem's.

Im sure there a way


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2018)

Hey yall its been a minute, still chucking along!

Currently have Jelly Breath being reversed, Its crazy seeing balls grow out of the buds. Still waiting on pollen to drop should be another week. This Jelly Breath is stupid loud, potency is good hits like some OG with lingering cookie taste in mouth. Only cons are meh yields & its stretchy. 

Found a new male to play with which is Blizard Bush from Greenpoint. He smells awesome a strong sweet piney OG no citrus scents. More to come on the BB crosses.

This is my RudeGirl (Irene S1 x Double Jam) revegged & killing it!! Has Irene terps with a cherry candy cane & sour OG funk in the background. 

Another pheno is about to get the chop, quick dry smoked some & it’s “headband” weed for sure. Definitely a sativa dom OG & I’ve been smoking TK, Tahoe, Jew Gold crosses so I can definitely feel the sativa kick. Can’t wait to harvest this one though it’s the keeper!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Wish i could my gsc cut out to some of you growers, ive ony flowered out a single plant myself, but from what ive saw with the couple mate's i gave it to local, i know it got massive potential im itching to see some Real growers bring it to its best. I wont be flowering it this run, ive got a feeling if i dont get it out there the lad holding it local will lose it sooner or later and it will be gone......Im going to hit it with a ( choice ) male first chance i get for same reasons, put them to the C.P troopers, Would love to see others grow them out and find gem's.
> Im sure there a way


you can send clones within your country
There is a little clone shipper container, and overnight mail
Hopefully one day we’ll be able to send clones between Canada n USA , but I’m sure customs would slow things down so much that most of them would die


----------



## greenjambo (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> you can send clones within your country
> There is a little clone shipper container, and overnight mail
> Hopefully one day we’ll be able to send clones between Canada n USA , but I’m sure customs would slow things down so much that most would die .


Yea, i was kinda meaning over the pond. I know of it been done before, bothways, just not sure about the best methods ect..
the last few i sent local one guy never kept a cut and is after another... and the latest snip the fkn police got less that a week after it got there


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

higher self said:


> Hey yall its been a minute, still chucking along!
> 
> Currently have Jelly Breath being reversed, Its crazy seeing balls grow out of the buds. Still waiting on pollen to drop should be another week. This Jelly Breath is stupid loud, potency is good hits like some OG with lingering cookie taste in mouth. Only cons are meh yields & its stretchy.
> 
> ...


Do you have any reveg tips?
I failed at my first attempt, I figured a low branch that was under a de 1000 could be put beside a 315 , the 315 cooked the leaves And after 2 weeks of steady death, I killed it off . 
Next time I’m going to put it even farther away . 

Normally I take 2 clones from every seeds , but with a plant count limits; and the need to keep popping beans , I need to do something so I’m not growing clones just to kill them off at the end of the seed run. Revegging looks like the ticket . 
This way I’m only dealing with the best one out of the flowering room.


----------



## greenjambo (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> There is a little clone shipper container, and overnight mail


where would one find these ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> where would one find these ?


https://growershouse.com/clone-shipper-plant-shipping-module


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> https://growershouse.com/clone-shipper-plant-shipping-module


amazon sells them too


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do you have any reveg tips?
> I failed at my first attempt, I figured a low branch that was under a de 1000 could be put beside a 315 , the 315 cooked the leaves And after 2 weeks of steady death, I killed it off .
> Next time I’m going to put it even farther away .
> 
> ...


If you know your going to reveg dont starve them by flushing them. I dont really flush anymore anyways but I think the plant still having nutes helps. 

I like to trim the plants & not have much popcorn buds but leave a good few lower bud sites intact. For me the lower branches always had the new growth there 1st. Once you see regrowth on lowers you can trim the uppers to focus the growth at a few points. 

Trim the roots & transplant into new soil. Ive not done this & still revegged but I think it helps. 

As far as the lighting I run LED’s driven softer than the lights in flower. I treat them like a clone rooting, too much light is overkill & not enough light will keep it flowering.


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4131198
> GMO x Swayze
> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Texas butter x Swayze


I have room and would love to run some of these


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

higher self said:


> Hey yall its been a minute, still chucking along!
> 
> Currently have Jelly Breath being reversed, Its crazy seeing balls grow out of the buds. Still waiting on pollen to drop should be another week. This Jelly Breath is stupid loud, potency is good hits like some OG with lingering cookie taste in mouth. Only cons are meh yields & its stretchy.
> 
> ...


How did you get photos to load? 

I still get the error message.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

Try logging off, then back in


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Try logging off, then back in
> View attachment 4132255


No dice, I just tried but still an error pop up. 

Well that sucks for me I guess?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No dice, I just tried but still an error pop up.
> 
> Well that sucks for me I guess?


It’s going to be something stupid 
Maybe a setting in the phone .


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

I've got a seed batch garden brewing.
I decided on using my home chucked 
[Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite)] as the male donors in a open pollinated fashion.
The female recipients:
Locktite
Bubba's D
Jelly Pie
Lucky 7s
Garlix S1
Copper Chem
Copper Chem S1
Wicked Clementine Bx
IC91 Chem
Malawi

Boy pics
 
 

Garden pics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s going to be something stupid
> Maybe a setting in the phone .


I'm on my desktop. Perhaps I need to update adobe.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No dice, I just tried but still an error pop up.
> 
> Well that sucks for me I guess?


Try the clear browser route,it may work.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a seed batch garden brewing.
> I decided on using my home chucked
> [Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite)] as the male donors in a open pollinated fashion.
> The female recipients:
> ...



nice, i have some malawi seedlings.

what is the IC91 Chem? i have some ISP Chem 91 in veg...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice, i have some malawi seedlings.
> 
> what is the IC91 Chem? i have some ISP Chem 91 in veg...


That's the one, I spelled it wrong. It's the Insane Seed Posse Chem 91


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's the one, I spelled it wrong. It's the Insane Seed Posse Chem 91


cool, what do you think of the ISP C91? smoked some ?

i've heard its a decent representation


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cool, what do you think of the ISP C91? smoked some ?
> 
> i've heard its a decent representation


I haven't tried it. I have heard good, bad and Ok about it.
I've got 4 females out of a pack of 10 and decided to cross them and see what happens.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

Que the Barry White


----------



## main cola (May 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Que the Barry WhiteView attachment 4132339


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 6, 2018)

main cola said:


>


That’s some baby making music right there


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

GDP x C99 day 52


----------



## bobqp (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a seed batch garden brewing.
> I decided on using my home chucked
> [Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite)] as the male donors in a open pollinated fashion.
> The female recipients:
> ...


Male donors look great.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

WOW ^^^^^^^ Frosty the snow woman ! 

Just awaiting the last to show, but looks like 7 Females from 8 seed's.
Deff. 3 Fem. Dessert Breath x Mimosa and 1 male. And 3 confirmed Fem. Honeystomper #2, im 90% sure on the last to show being Fem also. Things just seem to be clicking this time, started flowering on 420 and nothing but good vibes. Even got my new prop dialled in with the temp's frying out my clones for a bit there, lost one batch but got them popping now


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> WOW ^^^^^^^


Thats what I said bro


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Thats what I said bro


Looks like with heat that resin would drip right off the bud


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Looks like with heat that resin would drip right off the bud


Seriously tho. I'm on the lookout for this or any crosses with it in the future. Its currently making some waves on IG


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> amazon sells them too


they sure do https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clone-Shipper-Weather-Station-Green/dp/B00XD7PG9M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1525713645&sr=8-1&keywords=clone+shipper


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?
> View attachment 4132504


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


They had packs over at neptunes seed bank. Sold out fast tho


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> They had packs over at neptunes seed bank. Sold out fast tho


It says theyre sold out everywhere but attitude. And everywhere but attitude it says FEM seeds. 
Only attitude got reg seeds or u guys think SCAM???


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?
> View attachment 4132504


read recently on IHG thread somebody smoked the Slurricane & noted it wasnt a real good smoke? but thats just one persons opinion...certainly looks the part tho!


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Seriously tho. I'm on the lookout for this or any crosses with it in the future. Its currently making some waves on IG


@ neptune


----------



## too larry (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?
> View attachment 4132504


My buddies on IG were talking about getting some. Didn't hear if they did or not.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

too larry said:


> My buddies on IG were talking about getting some. Didn't hear if they did or not.


your buddies are my buddies


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> @ neptuneView attachment 4132663


Ya ill play, dam that’s some frosty bud


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ya ill play, dam that’s some frosty bud View attachment 4132681


Woooohoo hope u find a frosty frosty Frossssssty pheno like the one I posted. Then cross that bitch then hmu


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

Slurricane crosses on Neptune seed bank
The white x Slurricane
Gg#4 x Slurricane
Gmo x Slurricane 
Platinum candy (platinum x candyland) x Slurricane
Goliath x Slurricane

Thanks @greencropper


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Slurricane crosses on Neptune seed bank
> The white x Slurricane
> Gg#4 x Slurricane
> Gmo x Slurricane
> ...


cheers, i been buying up the IHG regs with Platinum/Jelly Breath/Slurricane/GMO in them for later pollen chucks, just about done lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> cheers, i been buying up the IHG regs with Platinum/Jelly Breath/Slurricane/GMO in them for later pollen chucks, just about done lol


Your gonna get some amazing chucks for sure!!!


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Your gonna get some amazing chucks for sure!!!


there is definite fire in some of them i think, not sure which ones but hearing lately that Jelly Breath is nice too


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> there is definite fire in some of them i think, not sure which ones but hearing lately that Jelly Breath is nice too


Be sure to keep me (us) posted on how those turn out


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Be sure to keep me (us) posted on how those turn out


i will post them in this thread cos they will be pollen chucked & most my grows are that and end up here!


----------



## tatonka (May 7, 2018)

Moon 


Sour Wreck said:


> harvested a few plants last night and collected seeds from the following new crosses...
> 
> wrecked bogglegum 2 (sour wreck-cut 2 x bogglegum)
> sour truthband (707 truthband x sour diesel)
> ...


Moon Truth sounds interesting


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?
> View attachment 4132504


So are these Slurricane buds any good?
I'm asking, because they look effing amazing!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Moon
> 
> Moon Truth sounds interesting


i am pretty disappointed with this mix. for some reason i only got 2 mature seeds. will have to try this mix again now that i am getting my hydro back up and running.


----------



## madininagyal (May 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No dice, I just tried but still an error pop up.
> 
> Well that sucks for me I guess?


Same for me but you have To wait for the pics To upload if not you will have the error msg


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2018)

(GMO x dessert breath) now this is going to put out some more heat,last run of GMO for me,like always time to find me a cut from the seeds off of her...
 
Cookie/chem/cookie/cookie/jo
Also hit a South beach sherb, should be a fun one.

Enjoy this day chuckers


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So are these Slurricane buds any good?
> I'm asking, because they look effing amazing!


Too new I think to get a good answer.
I know ill never smoke it if I don't grow it lmao


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

I found some Romulan x white widow seeds I made 8 years ago.
I'm going to see if they are viable and hopefully get a nice male to play with


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I found some Romulan x white widow seeds I made 8 years ago.
> I'm going to see if they are viable and hopefully get a nice male to play with


How is that Romulan? I've never tried it, but I keep hearing people reminisce about it.
I did pick up a pack of Romulan x Chem D from Pisces Genetics and hope to try it.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How is that Romulan? I've never tried it, but I keep hearing people reminisce about it.
> I did pick up a pack of Romulan x Chem D from Pisces Genetics and hope to try it.


I got a good buddy with alien romulan. Hes been growing it aslong as I've known him so that says something


----------



## CannaBruh (May 8, 2018)

Schrom is Romulan x Santa Marta Gold, grab it if you can good stuff, not very stretchy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Same for me but you have To wait for the pics To upload if not you will have the error msg


Unfortunately my computer is too old, 2006 imac, and I can't update my browser anymore so I have to buy a new computer. I've needed to update my computer for a while but I'd rather buy golf shit and etc. But now I have no choice, I gotta be able to post pictures so time to pony up some dough.

Until then I'll just post photos on IG @ thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> (GMO x dessert breath) now this is going to put out some more heat,last run of GMO for me,like always time to find me a cut from the seeds off of her...
> View attachment 4133023
> Cookie/chem/cookie/cookie/jo
> Also hit a South beach sherb, should be a fun one.
> ...


Yo gen you have a pic of that cookies and cream female you used for DB?


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo gen you have a pic of that cookies and cream female you used for DB?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/exotic-and-greenpoint-seeds.854248/page-25#post-11754066


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How is that Romulan? I've never tried it, but I keep hearing people reminisce about it.
> I did pick up a pack of Romulan x Chem D from Pisces Genetics and hope to try it.


This particular lineage came to me as a cut from Mendocino. It was very potent but I let it go through after this White Widow cross. It would hermie if stressed.
I did run some of the crosses for two years without any hermie. The White Widow came through and made it easier to grow.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I got a good buddy with alien romulan. Hes been growing it aslong as I've known him so that says something


Man i need to find one of those

I havent met a weed yet that i cant build tolerance for haha
After a zip or 2 its over and i gota switch strains


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man i need to find one of those
> 
> I havent met a weed yet that i cant build tolerance for haha
> After a zip or 2 its over and i gota switch strains


Same this way..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Same this way..


Good i thought i had some kind of biffida


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man i need to find one of those
> 
> I havent met a weed yet that i cant build tolerance for haha
> After a zip or 2 its over and i gota switch strains


I try to have at least 4 varieties around to create an assortment or I get immune too.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I try to have at least 4 varieties around to create an assortment or I get immune too.


For sure i have to have at the bare minimum 2 -3 strains and like you i usually have four or 5 at a time.


I like the provenance of a 20 year old cut......
But it would have to be somthing mighy speacial
For me to have it so long

But with all the fire coming from chuckers its hard to concentrate on just one strain.

If something makes it more then 3 runs with me its a keeper lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

I like a variety of weed as well but there have been phenos that no matter how much I smoked it still floored me. My freebie of power kush by dinafem was such a pheno. Stale generic weed taste, skunky smell but super potent sativa paranoia inducing stoned. It literally made you stupid, where you forget what the fuck you're doing/saying, standing there like an idiot.

My 2001 blueberry keeper was another ridiculously strong herb that ruined my tolerance permanently, after that I had no choice but keep growing, lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like a variety of weed as well but there have been phenos that no matter how much I smoked it still floored me. My freebie of power kush by dinafem was such a pheno. Stale generic weed taste, skunky smell but super potent sativa paranoia inducing stoned. It literally made you stupid, where you forget what the fuck you're doing/saying, standing there like an idiot.
> 
> My 2001 blueberry keeper was another ridiculously strong herb that ruined my tolerance permanently, after that I had no choice but keep growing, lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 9, 2018)

@genuity you rock brother, I’ll try to show these off for you.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> @genuity you rock brother, I’ll try to show these off for you.View attachment 4133589


hell yea


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Was any one here able to get their hands on some Slurricane by IHG?
> View attachment 4132504


Popped 3 got 2 pheno


----------



## madininagyal (May 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> read recently on IHG thread somebody smoked the Slurricane & noted it wasnt a real good smoke? but thats just one persons opinion...certainly looks the part tho!


Depend on the pheno ,
purple punch pheno were weak as fuck but great yielder and very tasty , dosido pheno were not tasty and great yielder like pp pheno but way more potent

I kept the dosi pheno in my stable


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately my computer is too old, 2006 imac, and I can't update my browser anymore so I have to buy a new computer. I've needed to update my computer for a while but I'd rather buy golf shit and etc. But now I have no choice, I gotta be able to post pictures so time to pony up some dough.
> 
> Until then I'll just post photos on IG @ thenotsoesoteric


damn that pc must have had a cpu of like 1.2ghz and been slow as hell? patient man you are!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> @genuity you rock brother, I’ll try to show these off for you.View attachment 4133589


Look at that


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like a variety of weed as well but there have been phenos that no matter how much I smoked it still floored me. My freebie of power kush by dinafem was such a pheno. Stale generic weed taste, skunky smell but super potent sativa paranoia inducing stoned. It literally made you stupid, where you forget what the fuck you're doing/saying, standing there like an idiot.
> 
> My 2001 blueberry keeper was another ridiculously strong herb that ruined my tolerance permanently, after that I had no choice but keep growing, lol.


I find that even the weed that will make me nauseous i will still develop a tolerance for after a zip or 2

I probably smoke too much haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

Week 2 C99 (not a chuck, but thought I’d share)


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Week 2 C99 (not a chuck, but thought I’d share) View attachment 4133675


Beautiful


----------



## Oblazer (May 9, 2018)

I got a question on making seeds. Say I get a pack of regular seeds and get males and females .If I let the males pollenate the girls would I be making more of the same seeds or is that a bad thing , kinda like inbreeding?


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> @genuity you rock brother, I’ll try to show these off for you.View attachment 4133589


I'm thinking there is alot of old school flavors in those packs. I cant wait to see you work your magic.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I got a question on making seeds. Say I get a pack of regular seeds and get males and females .If I let the males pollenate the girls would I be making more of the same seeds or is that a bad thing , kinda like inbreeding?



If you have a cross and you take your favorite male and put it with your favorite female, then you’ll have F2s of that cross


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I got a question on making seeds. Say I get a pack of regular seeds and get males and females .If I let the males pollenate the girls would I be making more of the same seeds or is that a bad thing , kinda like inbreeding?


Yes,it will be more of the same seeds.. it's a good thing if you like the cross to begin with .


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes,it will be more of the same seeds.. it's a good thing if you like the cross to begin with .


you left out Martha lol


----------



## Oblazer (May 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes,it will be more of the same seeds.. it's a good thing if you like the cross to begin with .


 OK thanks guys , where I live it gets really hot and i'm a outdoor guy so I wanted to take a break from the garden when it hits 110 plus degrees . I think I'm going to try to make seeds to not lose the strain when I take a break.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

Harvest my tripod male tonight fucking stinks and was the fastest to flower of this 10+ week strain . His brother is no where close but is even stinkyier(not sure of his fate, might just hit the trash if he doesn’t hurry up) I might dump the tripods load on PBK , hopefully adding yeild n stretch,


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

You can just let them do there thing 
Or you can pick and choose what plants you like to help pass on theses trates vs things you don’t like .


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2018)

Wedding cake BX1, this cut. That I'm running..is really growing on me,she has this zig-zag growth,eats like a high school kid,grows like one too.. she sets flowers fast,and has a very strong kush smell as she grows.. she is looking like a 60 day banger.


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake BX1, this cut. That I'm running..is really growing on me,she has this zig-zag growth,eats like a high school kid,grows like one too.. she sets flowers fast,and has a very strong kush smell as she grows.. she is looking like a 60 day banger.


I have teenagers and they eat alot.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

Love songs have been sung for a whole lot less then what I’m feeling for this sandwich right now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> damn that pc must have had a cpu of like 1.2ghz and been slow as hell? patient man you are!


It's 2.0 ghz, lol, but I'm not too computer knowledgeable. I think I'm going to upgrade to a mac mini soon, just going on vacation at the end of the month and don't want to spend the money before I get back. Just in case. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Week 2 C99 (not a chuck, but thought I’d share) View attachment 4133675


Were those Canuck's c99? What smells you getting off them?

I have 3 c99 by peakseedsbc in flower right now but only about a week in. If they don't develop pineapple smells I might not finish them because I'm strictly looking for a pineapple pheno. I heard the other pheno is grapefruit and since I've got a killer pheno of tangerine power I'm good on citrus flavors.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Were those Canuck's c99? What smells you getting off them?
> 
> I have 3 c99 by peakseedsbc in flower right now but only about a week in. If they don't develop pineapple smells I might not finish them because I'm strictly looking for a pineapple pheno. I heard the other pheno is grapefruit and since I've got a killer pheno of tangerine power I'm good on citrus flavors.


C99 from Canuck. 
The pineapple is the most common pheno. I had pineapple, grapefruit, cheese n pineapple, cheese n grapefruit. I didn’t get the rotten meat , and haven’t heard about it sense the original 99. I was going to kill them all off but was talked out of it . 
I kept a light green (Only pheno that was the light green) sweet pineapple pheno, there where some really big yeilder in the pack, but I can’t do cheesy weed, turns my stomach n the one that wanted 10-11 weeks. TBH I find it lacking in kick , and not something I can smoke before bed , too head racey when you want to sleep

I would keep them all till the end , as the cheese wasn’t there in flower and only came to the surface after curing
The one that I kept is all pineapple. 

Mango, pineapple, Wild berries my room smells like a fruit salad 
I need some pine n skunk. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

Yup this last trimming session was pretty awsome as far aa terps go.

First was bag seed number 4 smelled if orange sherbert all through the grow and at the last few weeks developed that grapey flavor in the background.

Room smelled like i was peeling oranges with a grape soda in the room.


The bagseed number 1 was the opposite (more puprle as well) it had an orange sherb flavor during the grow but after the color came she totally went grape soda with orange soda in the background 

The ggg mindscape is a hard smell for.me to describe .... it has a grapeish sweetness with a sorta og/ floral back flavor (i like it )

The amnesia haze haze that classic woody haze smell but with something a little sweet and janitorial? Hard to describe


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 10, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Popped 3 got 2 pheno
> View attachment 4133655 View attachment 4133656


Are U gonna chuck her as well?? 
Also nice buds


----------



## too larry (May 10, 2018)

This is my too early, too late (Ass Cheese X {Powernap X Sinmint Cookies}) X (Blue Shiva X Blue Shark). She is the prodigy of the airplane induced chunk. I hit her with Boggle Gum pollen a couple of three weeks ago. Seeds are forming, but the re-veg has started. 

The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## main cola (May 10, 2018)

Thank you @genuity .....I just bought an extra tent to run these ..I know there's going to be some fire found in these packs..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 10, 2018)

Thank you @BobBitchen for your chucks & generosity its refreshing-i will show pics along the way-meltdown is already wet


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you @BobBitchen for your chucks & generosity its refreshing-i will show pics along the way-meltdown is already wetView attachment 4133973


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you @BobBitchen for your chucks & generosity its refreshing-i will show pics along the way-meltdown is already wetView attachment 4133973


Meltdown is some damn fine smoke..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Meltdown is some damn fine smoke..


Sounds good man-been itching to try your gear anyways so sometimes the stars do align


----------



## tatonka (May 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you @BobBitchen for your chucks & generosity its refreshing-i will show pics along the way-meltdown is already wetView attachment 4133973


Great crosses here.
Blue balls


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2018)

I love how it really is a "Chuckers Paradise" in here. 

Lots of interesting things happenin' and sooo much


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> This is my too early, too late (Ass Cheese X {Powernap X Sinmint Cookies}) X (Blue Shiva X Blue Shark). She is the prodigy of the airplane induced chunk. I hit her with Boggle Gum pollen a couple of three weeks ago. Seeds are forming, but the re-veg has started.
> 
> The waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> View attachment 4133880



will the plant finish the seeds?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I love how it really is a "Chuckers Paradise" in here.
> 
> Lots of interesting things happenin' and sooo much


Couldnt agree more.
I absolutely love this thread


----------



## CannaBruh (May 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> will the plant finish the seeds?


I think yes, even in veg you can make seed if there are pistils.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I think yes, even in veg you can make seed if there are pistils.


sweet, in all my years of growing, i have never seen or tried this.

cool...


----------



## tatonka (May 10, 2018)

On the left we have Nirvana's Pure Power Plant 2010.
On the right we have a home Chuck from 2010. Romulan (mendo cut)× Nirvana White Widow
Man the quality of homemade seeds was great back then. Lol.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I think yes, even in veg you can make seed if there are pistils.





Sour Wreck said:


> sweet, in all my years of growing, i have never seen or tried this.
> 
> cool...


Me either. I'm gonna give this a try with a small cutting. If this works it will free up a lot of room for me to do other shit.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 10, 2018)

Thanx @genuity u r the man!now wat to pop first ghost town x or the gmo x


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

Hey hey look what the post man had!
Thanks @genuity for the opportunity 

I dont know about you guys but these are pretty nice looking for testers
These look VERY professional

Any testing criteria for these gen?
Let me know if you wana see anything speacial happen with these beautiful beans 
Also any specific timeline you want?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

Also as a fresh chucker

Here is the line up for the next year minus some dvg gear thats it for me for this year haha except some more testers 

These will be for chucks and mom selection

Hopefully i got a stud or two in there worth using
The stuff in red is currently popped


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hey hey look what the post man had!
> Thanks @genuity for the opportunity View attachment 4134035
> 
> I dont know about you guys but these are pretty nice looking for testers
> ...


Yes. Grow them! Lol

Sorry I should clarify. I meant the main criteria probably is to actually grow them out, lol. So many testers never run the beans so just seeing them grown out is probably good enough. Cheers and hope you find some killer phenos.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2018)

Merry chuckmas up in here...

No real standard to testing for me,grow what you want,stash what you want,Chuck what you want...

At chuckers paradise we say "the next chucks on you"  lol

Definitely stoned right now


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Merry chuckmas up in here...
> 
> No real standard to testing for me,grow what you want,stash what you want,Chuck what you want...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Merry chuckmas up in here...
> 
> No real standard to testing for me,grow what you want,stash what you want,Chuck what you want...
> 
> ...


 Right on bro you know i got a full house atm 

But i will try to get some wet asap at the very least one of each ..... but i like to grow them side by side so i can compare the phenos directly

I need to get my room fully chopped so i can change gears into seed mode.

This might be the most plants ive ever run in a single run


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes. Grow them! Lol
> 
> Sorry I should clarify. I meant the main criteria probably is to actually grow them out, lol. So many testers never run the beans so just seeing them grown out is probably good enough. Cheers and hope you find some killer phenos.


Dont worry bro im no tester tease ..... i go to the hilt￼ 

gen knows how many i got running atm lol

And i told him id make room and i stay to my word his will get wet tonight or tomorrow that way they wont be too far behind the others


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Me either. I'm gonna give this a try with a small cutting. If this works it will free up a lot of room for me to do other shit.


Word


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

HoneyStomper waiting for flower
When I’m running seeds I don’t like to train to much. I just like to let them do what they want to do naturally, then pick the plant I’m interested in at the end .
#5The runt, not liking as much nutes as her sisters ,

#4 
This is a great plant .
Even the lady bugs love her 
Ladybug eggs ,

#2 Is good just not as good as #4
I can’t wait to see what happens with 12/12

Edit.... popped 5 seeds , 3 females , 2 males


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2018)

How many of you find cannabis pollen extremely irritating to the eyes and sinuses? I sure do.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How many of you find cannabis pollen extremely irritating to the eyes and sinuses? I sure do.


I know raw trichs on my arms will hive me up on some strains

but i also used to have bad allergies as a kid but ive semi gotten over them somehow lol

But i do recall getting sneezy the last time i dusted the plants lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How many of you find cannabis pollen extremely irritating to the eyes and sinuses? I sure do.


It doesn’t bother me


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How many of you find cannabis pollen extremely irritating to the eyes and sinuses? I sure do.


Yes


----------



## madininagyal (May 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Are U gonna chuck her as well??
> Also nice buds


Funny you ask,i didn't think about it , im trying to improve my first crosses and take them To f3 but she could be a Nice mom


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 11, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Funny you ask,i didn't think about it , im trying to improve my first crosses and take them To f3 but she could be a Nice mom


I think she'd definitely add some frost to anything u chuck on her.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Right on bro you know i got a full house atm
> 
> But i will try to get some wet asap at the very least one of each ..... but i like to grow them side by side so i can compare the phenos directly
> 
> ...


I'm in the same ball park ive got about 40 seedlings right now with 20 of them about ready to go outside. I'm gonna take cuts of everything and chuck at home


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> will the plant finish the seeds?


It won't be pretty, but the seeds will continue to grow. My veg buddy was a couple weeks behind me in the Spring 16-17 crop, and he had 4 inch shoots coming out the end of his buds. He kept breaking them off. If I get any like that, I may try to clone them.


----------



## too larry (May 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> HoneyStomper waiting for flower.
> When I’m running seeds I don’t like to train to much. I just like to let them do what they want to do naturally, then pick the plant I’m interested in at the end . . . . . . .


One of the things I like about making seeds in a fall/winter grow is you can let them grow natural to see their structure, and them not get 10 feet tall.


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2018)

Figure with just postage and packaging you deserve 20 bucks worth of testing. 
 
Should we post here with updates?


----------



## SCJedi (May 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Figure with just postage and packaging you deserve 20 bucks worth of testing.
> View attachment 4134536
> Should we post here with updates?


When in Rome...


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> HoneyStomper waiting for flower
> When I’m running seeds I don’t like to train to much. I just like to let them do what they want to do naturally, then pick the plant I’m interested in at the end .
> #5View attachment 4134065The runt, not liking as much nutes as her sisters ,
> 
> ...


what are the genetics on the honeystomper you have comprised of? edit: I have a lemon stomper I really really like, a female. I want a male to cross to some greenpoint stuff and another mendocino purple I have that is amazing. Make my own purple punch basically haha but I would cross these if I hadn't heard of that strain before.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 11, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> what are the genetics on the honeystomper you have comprised of? edit: I have a lemon stomper I really really like, a female. I want a male to cross to some greenpoint stuff and another mendocino purple I have that is amazing. Make my own purple punch basically haha but I would cross these if I hadn't heard of that strain before.


@genuity 
I’m not sure what’s the genetics of HoneyStomper #2
I would guess it’s honeybee x ???


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @genuity
> I’m not sure what’s the genetics of HoneyStomper #2
> I would guess it’s honeybee x ???


oh ok. I was wondering if there was any lemon stomper in there or possibly where the stomper was from. sounds cool


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> what are the genetics on the honeystomper you have comprised of? edit: I have a lemon stomper I really really like, a female. I want a male to cross to some greenpoint stuff and another mendocino purple I have that is amazing. Make my own purple punch basically haha but I would cross these if I hadn't heard of that strain before.


Honeystomper (bright moments X honeybee f3 )

Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og)

Honeybee f3(plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper)

So really it's a grape stomper triple bx1 to the 5th power


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper (bright moments X honeybee f3 )
> 
> Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og)
> 
> ...


haha sounds nice!


----------



## SCJedi (May 11, 2018)

I still have a gift pack of Grape Stomper OG from around 2013. I should probably crack those. Daybreaker too...

What is bright moments? A selected GGG pheno of something?


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I still have a gift pack of Grape Stomper OG from around 2013. I should probably crack those. Daybreaker too...
> 
> What is bright moments? A selected GGG pheno of something?


Like a stomper remix..bx1 or whatever.


----------



## tatonka (May 11, 2018)

With all this wedding cake s1 drama on another thread, it proves if you want something done right do it yourself.
Chuck on


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> With all this wedding cake s1 drama on another thread, it proves if you want something done right do it yourself.
> Chuck on


Linky linky, I want that drama, Wedding Cake, preferably a cut, is on my list.


----------



## tatonka (May 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Linky linky, I want that drama, Wedding Cake, preferably a cut, is on my list.


Greenpoint Seeds and something about genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper (bright moments X honeybee f3 )
> 
> Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og)
> 
> ...


That honeybee sounds about right. I'm planning on grabbing a purple kush clone from my brother down in Cali to hit with my grapes 13 f2, and then take those seeds find a male to hit to a grape ape clone. 

I plan on going grapes 13 f2 x purple kush, find a good female and male from those and if I feel that it needs something more I'll hit the male to the grape ape cut I'll get with the PK. 

I might also incorporate my berrywine cut of my miyagi cross because she has a great flavor, very hardy, mold resistant and yields very well. I have the berrywine x grapes 13 I will pop eventually too.

Keep chucking my friends.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2018)

The crazy part is,wedding cake BX1 is some real nice shit

Them are the regs,and yes 2 of the females did herm from the start.
But the one that did not,she is a champ..it's hard to recommend one over the other (regs vs s1) but I'd definitely go regs.. (but then them are not available all the time/right now/they herm also...

Damn that sucks.


----------



## tatonka (May 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> The crazy part is,wedding cake BX1 is some real nice shit
> 
> Them are the regs,and yes 2 of the females did herm from the start.
> But the one that did not,she is a champ..it's hard to recommend one over the other (regs vs s1) but I'd definitely go regs.. (but then them are not available all the time/right now/they herm also...
> ...


Ain't that some shit.
I saw the one bx1 you did and it was beautiful. 
Unstable genetics are a turn off to me because they can turn on you any time.
That is why I have held off on these purple animal kush seeds that I am pretty sure are from hermie love.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> The crazy part is,wedding cake BX1 is some real nice shit
> 
> Them are the regs,and yes 2 of the females did herm from the start.
> But the one that did not,she is a champ..it's hard to recommend one over the other (regs vs s1) but I'd definitely go regs.. (but then them are not available all the time/right now/they herm also...
> ...


Thanks for the intel, very much.


----------



## tatonka (May 11, 2018)

Sundae driver peaked my interest at one time but the fruity pebbles seems to always hermie


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2018)

Grape head(headband x grape krush) sounded like some good stuff when I got it(back when cannazon) was popping


----------



## SCJedi (May 12, 2018)

I just noticed that I asked what Bright Moments was after responding to the post that said what is was. Derp!


----------



## SCJedi (May 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Ain't that some shit.
> I saw the one bx1 you did and it was beautiful.
> Unstable genetics are a turn off to me because they can turn on you any time.
> That is why I have held off on these purple animal kush seeds that I am pretty sure are from hermie love.


Typically herms turn me offf too. However, if I have a small space where I can spin plants daily I don't mind hemies and can pluck balls. Everything that I have taken the time to do that with this been absolutely incredible. 

It's the larger plant numbers where anyting throwing balls just wreaks havoc and I have no interest in that. I have enough havoc my non-gardening life.


----------



## greencropper (May 12, 2018)

BOG - Sour Bubble pollinated via Bodhi - Goji OG approx 18" high, about 3 weeks to go before seeds inside mature
 

Greenpointseeds - Orange Blossom Special pollinated by Hazeman - Mikado approx 3' high


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

GG #4 (clone) x Designer OG (archive)

Day 43


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Dog treats grown by @BobBitchen chucked by me
 
 

He did these a yr or so back,now I'm about to dig into them..

This is @BobBitchen blue balls
 
I'd take a room full of them buds anytime.
Don't sleep on his chucks.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GG #4 (clone) x Designer OG (archive)
> 
> Day 43
> 
> View attachment 4134981


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 full of swayze
 
With her mom in the back.


----------



## tatonka (May 12, 2018)

Decisions, decisions.

I'm gonna start the GMO x Swayze
and the Texas Butter x Swayze

This will be the first time I have ran a cookies strain. Praying for road kill skunk pheno.
Thank you @genuity for the opportunity to show off these.


----------



## tatonka (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dog treats grown by @BobBitchen chucked by me
> View attachment 4134979
> View attachment 4134980
> 
> ...


Blue balls


----------



## tatonka (May 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4135049 Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I'm gonna start the GMO x Swayze
> and the Texas Butter x Swayze
> ...


Oh shit.
I didn't notice until now, that I got Columbian jack x honeybee f3
Sweeeeet!!!
So it will be that and the HMO x Swayze


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Thanks to you growers for giving my chucks the opportunity in y'alls rooms.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 12, 2018)

I plan on throwing

2 texas butter X SWAYZE

3 ghost train x Swayze

And 4 gmo x Swayze in shot glass tonight or in the morning
Id throw all of em down but ill be bursting outa the seems anyways lol

Sons birthday today so was busy


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Thanks to you growers for giving my chucks the opportunity in y'alls rooms.
> View attachment 4135052


NO NO NO

THANK YOU!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I plan on throwing
> 
> 2 texas butter X SWAYZE
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to the little man


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

I don’t make much RSO - Phoenix Tears anymore, 
But it’s nice to be recognized for what you do . 
Full elbow of Master Kush , going to be turned into meds for a very sick woman . 
Grower and breeder are unknown to me, I’m just donating my time for a little good karma 

Figured some bud porn before I wash it .


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 13, 2018)

My chiesle og chucks in organic soil born late may. These will be the 5th and 6th (female) phenos I've ran. Found one keeper so far. Have two other yet to be sexed chiesle og chucks waiting to be plugged into the ground.
Ive nicknamed/subnamed this strain "canna-loupe" because of the way it reaks of a fresh cut open cantaloupe or melon while in flower.
Sorry for the fuzzy picture I swear it was clear when I took it? Next one will be clearer.

Heres the keeper pheno (found in only 4 females)
Flash on
Flash off

Posted these bud pics a many, many pages back but I figured id repost since its relative.
Also very very tasty when grown organic

Also @genuity after long deliberation on my part if u still have some beans you want tested, I'd be happy to show you how your chucks tuff it out in the great outdoors. I can probably run 3 or 4 of each in a spot by themselves. If its too late no worries I have alot of shit running already.
I'd say tho id really like to run anything not indica leaning in floral formation as It gets humid here (RH in the 90's each night in september n october)


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

Columbian Gold X Cackleberry continues to impress me, she's begun flowering and the funk is strong and pleasant. I have topped main and all tall branches, pruned and chopped every which way, this is basically half a plant, still going strong. It might still outgrow my space height-wise.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

Time for some new bulbs


----------



## Cold$moke (May 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Columbian Gold X Cackleberry continues to impress me, she's begun flowering and the funk is strong and pleasant. I have topped main and all tall branches, pruned and chopped every which way, this is basically half a plant, still going strong. It might still outgrow my space height-wise.
> View attachment 4135599


Id like to see a few more please lol whats the base look like?


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Id like to see a few more please lol whats the base look like?


 It looks like this, topped at about the 5th node
 

and a few more


----------



## greencropper (May 14, 2018)

Neptune freebie, "42" - Blasphemy B.S.E. x Yeti OG(Best Shit Ever x Yeti OG) approx 2' high caught the last gasps of GGG Bright Moments pollen, not many pollinated seedpods but a few is better than nothin


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2018)

Golden Glue x Dogtrap male finishing his reign under the big lights.
 

A few shots of my chuckfest in action.

Golden Glue x Dogtrap F1 loaded with f2's
 
 

Malawi's knocked up 
 

Wicked Clementine BX knocked up


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2018)

Jelly Pie loaded with Golden Glue x Dogtrap seeds


Malawi loaded with Golden Glue x Dogtrap


----------



## CannaBruh (May 14, 2018)

pre98 Bubba loaded with mimosa, few weeks out ish
Sorry for the burn


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

greencropper said:


> Neptune freebie, "42" - Blasphemy B.S.E. x Yeti OG(Best Shit Ever x Yeti OG) approx 2' high caught the last gasps of GGG Bright Moments pollen, not many pollinated seedpods but a few is better than nothin
> View attachment 4135662 View attachment 4135663


I grew out 3 freebies of Cross of the Titans (males)
I’ll be watching 42 more now , I would buy a pack of the Titans if they didn’t have such a long flowering time .


----------



## SCJedi (May 14, 2018)

Three of my Swami Seeds Nigerian Sunshine males nutting up. This line Gas has is super stable. All of the seedlings, both females and males, all look alike. Should be good for chucks.

Nigerian Sunshine = BOEL 1976 Nigerian landrace x Blue Moon Rocks Bx2


----------



## numberfour (May 14, 2018)

More of an accident than a chuck but turning out well, 

Lightsaber x Sunshine Daydream
 

I was gifted this chuck of Adhesive (GG4 x Nepoji - (nepali og x goji f3) 

Adhesive #2
 
Adhesive #4
 

Plants are in 16oz solo cups under a 65w Quantum board


----------



## greencropper (May 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I grew out 3 freebies of Cross of the Titans (males)
> I’ll be watching 42 more now , I would buy a pack of the Titans if they didn’t have such a long flowering time .


bummer 3 males! this Blasphemy being an outdoorsy type may suit where its are located, havnt seen any real grows of "42" stuff, so its all a gamble...one never knows?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 14, 2018)

Took clones from my outdoor to rush in flower so hopefully get a start on what needs to be switched out or kept


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

greencropper said:


> bummer 3 males! this Blasphemy being an outdoorsy type may suit where its are located, havnt seen any real grows of "42" stuff, so its all a gamble...one never knows?


That’s the game we play with reg seeds 
I was very happy with what I seen from the 3 plants . Not much difference in structure or anything, I would say I only had one pheno type . Not a strain I’d normally pick out, but I’m following his work. The only stuff I can find on 42 is on instagram 
I will run his gear again,


----------



## HamNEggs (May 14, 2018)

greencropper said:


> bummer 3 males! this Blasphemy being an outdoorsy type may suit where its are located, havnt seen any real grows of "42" stuff, so its all a gamble...one never knows?


I am actually drying a "42" emdog x foodog. it wasn't the frostiest but it carried some nice berry and cheese smells. It also wasn't a big stinker growing but now drying it is stanking up the house pretty good. I got these as freebies and out of the few in the pack I got the one female.


----------



## numberfour (May 15, 2018)

@GroErr amazing Blue Ripper


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

GMO x Swayze has some hard ass shells..ruff them up befor popping.(I'm popping more of these)

Ghost town f2 x Swayze is just fine


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

For any of you out there that push your grows with CO2 n heat 
I wouldn’t put a mantis egg case in the room, mine didn’t make it , I’m going to get another one n put it in my veg room , then move the babies into flower


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2018)

numberfour said:


> @GroErr amazing Blue Ripper
> View attachment 4136244


Cheers and nice job on her @numberfour! Grabbed 2 (of 5 females) of this pheno in the current hunt that will breed on for BX2's


----------



## greenjambo (May 15, 2018)

Few of the Chucker's Paradise gear that was put into flower:
Honeystomper #2

Dessert Breath x Mimosa
Dessert Breath x Mimosa ( I love when the pre-flowers are FAT this early  Some purple in em too 

Dessert Breath x Mimosa


And the Zpine still killing it
 
More snaps to follow.....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

K dropped into shot glasses last night at 1130 pm after a light scratching with 150 grit 
2 texas butter X SWAYZE 
3 ghost train x Swayze 
4 gmo X Swayze 

Getting ready to put them in blocks now as i dont like to soak for too long


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (May 15, 2018)

Jaws gear fpog (breakfast cereal) x archive dosidos f2

That is the fruitty pebbles pollenated by the dosidos, haven' tested them yet, but hopefully for something nice


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

these 2 unlikely suspects are emitting a terpine profile that ive never smelt before...and its NICE!
both are GGG Bright Moments, approx 12" & 18" respectively, leftie has been pollinated with Hazeman Mikado & right by Bodhi Goji OG


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

I need to get some of your crosses @genuity


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

Exotic Genetix Candy Apple Kush polllinated via Hazeman's Mikado is no slouch in the terpine stakes either


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I need to get some of your crosses @genuity


Just hit me up..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Alright chuckers
Out of this mix what do you think would be good crosses to try?

I got a decent run of seedlings started
We got from shorelineog

El Chapo (Pck X bubba)
Candyman (Pck X sour grapes)
Sour glue
Shoreline bx
From Chuckers paradise

Texas butter X Swayze
Ghost town f2 X Swayze
Gmo X Swayze
From Green Point Seeds

Blizzard bush
Evergreen
Cookies and chem
Purple badlands
Anything stand out as possible chucks?

I figure the gps gear should inter chuck well enough because of the stardawg? asumming here not a pro chucker

Open to, and needing ideas though

Thanks


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Alright chuckers
> Out of this mix what do you think would be good crosses to try?
> 
> I got a decent run of seedlings started
> ...


I'm thinking Shoreline bx and something with swayze


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm thinking Shoreline bx and something with swayze


Yes..

Shoreline bx X (Ghost town f2 x Swayze) ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anything stand out as possible chucks?


So far everything that I have crossed using GPS has been viable and vigorous. I have used Pioneer Kush and Cackleberry males up to this point, I have crossed the pioneer male into Purple Mountain Majesty, Hickock Haze, and Gunslinger and a few others. The cackleberry male hit Columbian Gold, Cole Train, and Papayahuasca.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Alright chuckers
> Out of this mix what do you think would be good crosses to try?
> 
> I got a decent run of seedlings started
> ...


GMO x Swayze x Sour Glue
Purple Badlands x Candyman


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes..
> 
> Shoreline bx X (Ghost town f2 x Swayze) ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍


This gets my vote as well. I want to get that Shoreline bx for myself. 
@genuity , I'll be hitting you up for some of your gear too later this year (if available that is). I can't start anything more right now, so didn't want to ask yet, but definitely express interest.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Awsome


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Anyone here run dvg gear?

I bought a pack of dr.gonzo cause it came with free citrus farmer and brandywine.


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> This gets my vote as well. I want to get that Shoreline bx for myself.
> @genuity , I'll be hitting you up for some of your gear too later this year (if available that is). I can't start anything more right now, so didn't want to ask yet, but definitely express interest.


Ditto


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone here run dvg gear?
> 
> I bought a pack of dr.gonzo cause it came with free citrus farmer and brandywine.


Yup, Brandywine running now. This picture is at day 56, I believe. I would happily run any of the 3 you named.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yup, Brandywine running now. This picture is at day 56, I believe. I would happily run any of the 3 you named. View attachment 4136667


Lovely how the tip turned that color like lipstick haha


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lovely how the tip turned that color like lipstick haha


Haha, yeah she's a beaut.


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yup, Brandywine running now. This picture is at day 56, I believe. I would happily run any of the 3 you named. View attachment 4136667


wow. and how does it smell?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

THT said:


> wow. and how does it smell?


That was my next question haha


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 15, 2018)

THT said:


> wow. and how does it smell?


Smells fairly sweet, a little floral like. Mostly grape/dark berry nuances. Some stank on the stem rub.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Another question and i know ive seen the answer somewhere but ive since smoked the answer away 

But what happens again when you cross the same strain to the same strain again?

Like if i cross the shoreline bx to itself if i get a male and a female

Will it just give me more shoreline bx seeds that possibly i can search through to find a gem? Or to save for the future?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

I tried that slee skunk pollen again on the haze

And i dusted a lower branch on a white widow (dutchpassion) and a chem 4 (blimburn)

So im waiting to see if its any good  

So far ive tried using it a few times but havent gotten good results yet unsure as to why if its the pollen or how im dusting them .


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Another question and i know ive seen the answer somewhere but ive since smoked the answer away
> 
> But what happens again when you cross the same strain to the same strain again?
> 
> ...


It will give you more of the same. There is likely already only slight variation in the bx, essentially you will be narrowing down the offspring even further to that particular male/female


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

C99 @22days


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4137109 C99 @22days


I can not wait to get back to grows like that... nice bed of buds


----------



## Tito#1 (May 16, 2018)

@genuity which one of ur testers would u cross with jelly pie from gps ? I found a nice male that i want to do my first chuck with


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> I can not wait to get back to grows like that... nice bed of buds


Thanks man 
I’m always messing with stuff . 
The center of the square is lacking , I made my own “tomato cages” and I kept them contained , next run I let them come out the sides . I started cutting PBK today because I’m backing up the veg room badly . Basically its a 3 tear scrog , I call it my 3 tear shit dike after TPB ...


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> @genuity which one of ur testers would u cross with jelly pie from gps ? I found a nice male that i want to do my first chuck with


I wish that sundea driver #10 X Swayze would have made it,that would have been a good one

That ghost town f2 x Swayze should make for a good cross


----------



## Tito#1 (May 17, 2018)

I'll give it a try this will be my first Chuck so I'm not expecting too much I'm just waiting on a girl to get done so I can start new seeds. Im currently using my veg box as a drying cab


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

Man,first order from Neptune seeds,and it was smooth...
 
Finally get to run some In-house seeds..


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,first order from Neptune seeds,and it was smooth...
> View attachment 4137380
> Finally get to run some In-house seeds..


Is the Apricot Jelly a CBD type?


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Is the Apricot Jelly a CBD type?


Not sure


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,first order from Neptune seeds,and it was smooth...
> View attachment 4137380
> Finally get to run some In-house seeds..


Neptune is top notch 
I should have my order tomorrow or Monday 
My order is for a couple packs of IHG


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Always nice to hear of more options.

Sol seeds also delivered as promised. Was a gamble as i hadnt heard much about them but turned out fine


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

All of these s


THT said:


> So far everything that I have crossed using GPS has been viable and vigorous. I have used Pioneer Kush and Cackleberry males up to this point, I have crossed the pioneer male into Purple Mountain Majesty, Hickock Haze, and Gunslinger and a few others. The cackleberry male hit Columbian Gold, Cole Train, and Papayahuasca.


All of these sound great


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,first order from Neptune seeds,and it was smooth...
> View attachment 4137380
> Finally get to run some In-house seeds..


Is that some seedjunky beans too? They been putting out some super fire pics on IG. I've seen a couple very nice looking kush mints crosses.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Is that some seedjunky beans too? They been putting out some super fire pics on IG. I've seen a couple very nice looking kush mints crosses.


Yea,them kush mints crosses be looking good..


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Is the Apricot Jelly a CBD type?


you might find those Apricot Jelly end up being the stars out of that lot? IHG does that sometimes!


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

It's going down.
5 each of GMO x Swayze 
And 
Columbian Jack x Honey Bee F3

I have grown Heath Robinson's Black Rose and love it's beauty. But the flowers of the Honeybee f3 that people have been getting are drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## greencropper (May 17, 2018)

no small amount of anticipation for what the offspring of this Hazeman Mikado pollinated by GGG Bright Moments will be like...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Honeybee sounds tasty any pics lying around gen?


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Honeybee sounds tasty any pics lying around gen?


@cindysid


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Honeybee sounds tasty any pics lying around gen?


I had it all posted here https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600-breeding-showcase.392046/page-148 but the site had a crash,and all pics was lost,I'm see if I can not find them in the interweb .

This is one I ran for a long time. 
 
Deep blackberry/grape smells...hash like at Times.
Had a green one that was just like this one(twin) smelled of green apple type smells..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> I had it all posted here https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600-breeding-showcase.392046/page-148 but the site had a crash,and all pics was lost,I'm see if I can not find them in the interweb .
> 
> This is one I ran for a long time.
> View attachment 4137504
> ...


Nice looks yum yums


----------



## BobBitchen (May 17, 2018)

damn that Honeybee.....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Bitchen!


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> All of these s
> 
> All of these sound great


Thanks, for some reason I can not get a single papayahuasca x cackleberry seed to sprout even though they look healthy and are huuugge. I still have a few more of the moms seeds so I may have to try another mother.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> Thanks, for some reason I can not get a single papayahuasca seed to sprout even though they look healthy and are huuugge. I still have a few more of the moms seeds so I may have to try another mother.


Did you scuff em ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did you scuff em ?


Makes a difference


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

dayum Bob and Genuity...

honeybee


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did you scuff em ?


Yes I have tried everything, but not every seed


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> Yes I have tried everything, but not every seed


Tried Manual cracking?


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Tried Manual cracking?[/QUOTE
> .


yes but maybe I should try that one again, pretty sure I killed them with the manual crack last time


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> yes but maybe I should try that one again, pretty sure I killed them with the manual crack last time


Its a fine line haha

Sometimes i help em sometimes i really hurt em lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> yes but maybe I should try that one again, pretty sure I killed them with the manual crack last time



This is how I manually crack
I use my thumb nail on the seam
N apply pressure
N let my pointer finger have give excuse my dirty fingers , I’ve been in the garden


Do Not do this with dry seeds , 
Let soak, if not cracked in 24hrs 
Then crack it or put in wet PT for 24more hrs 
Then crack it .


----------



## SCJedi (May 17, 2018)

Another trick my Great Aunt taught me when I was never able to get beet seeds to germinate. 

Stick them in the freezer for a day or two and then into a warm water soak.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is how I manually crack
> I use my thumb nail on the seam
> N apply pressure
> N let my pointer finger have give View attachment 4137611excuse my dirty fingers , I’ve been in the garden
> ...


Ill give em another go for sure, these are big ass thick seeds too.. I'll takes some comparison pics


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Another trick my Great Aunt taught me when I was never able to get beet seeds to germinate.
> 
> Stick them in the freezer for a day or two and then into a warm water soak.


I usually scuff, then put my scuff box in the fridge for a week , then water , then PT


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> Ill give em another go for sure, these are big ass thick seeds too.. I'll takes some comparison pics


Those are Triple Purple Rhino seeds 
And I had to manually crack them, but I didn’t scuff that time 
Not sure if I’ll run the other half pack, mo fo’s are stretchy 
New C99 hits flower tonight , then 2 HoneyStomper & 2 TPR are next up,


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

I scuffed the GMO x Swayze beans like gen suggested.
Other than that, I filled the cups with Tupur. Wet the soil and placed the seeds on top. I then topped of with vermiculite.
I have been planting and sprouting alot of vegetables this week.
I feel confident that they will germinate.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

I did my standard scuff
Soak for 6-8 hrs and plant


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

K so far i got tail on 1 out of 2 texas butter X 
I got head on one ghost town and tail on another
Nothing on the 3rd

And im waiting for 3 heads out of 4 gmo
To be fair though i may have fucked one up giving it a squeeze before i dropped it in the block

So im taking the blame for any unpopped ones this round.

Although i didnt squeeze any others it was more just to see how hard they where before i planted em and i squeezed one a lil hard haha

If and when i pop the rest ill be more ginger haha


----------



## the gnome (May 18, 2018)

yowza! honey bee is a kickin!
that last pic looks like a painters palette he puts all his colored paints on and they get mixed together and stuff.
whats the lineage on honey bee?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yowza! honey bee is a kickin!
> that last pic looks like a painters palette he puts all his colored paints on and they get mixed together and stuff.
> whats the lineage on honey bee?


Plushberry x (purple kush x grape stomper og)


----------



## too larry (May 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @cindysid


The Queen Honeybee


----------



## CannaBruh (May 18, 2018)

Purple Starburst x Mimosa (testers)

The Purple Starburst had to come down a bit early (day 50some)
Needed the room, smoke is pretty strong even this early, not a good day time smoke, great sleepy time smoke, grape skittle terps with some funk.

Plant was dried and seeds removed, let seeds dry for 1 more day outside of flowers and then immediately a packs-worth went swimming.
< 24hrs later into vermiculite
< 24hrs later results
wintering not needed


----------



## bmgnoot (May 19, 2018)

honeybee


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4138239 honeybee


Neon green stems ,dark purple nugs...hmmmm

Did she turn the tips of joints purple?

I had one that did,my wife was dead set I was smoking with a chick...


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 19, 2018)

Going to drop some Swazey x GMO next week, also going to drop a few from GPS. I’ll drop pebble pusher or bounty hunter.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Going to drop some Swazey x GMO next week, also going to drop a few from GPS. I’ll drop pebble pusher or bounty hunter.


For some reason that name is badass(the cross also)..
I'm ready for them to get here also..


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 19, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4138239 honeybee


Beautiful buds


----------



## greenjambo (May 19, 2018)

Honeystomper #2 @ 30 days

Dessert Breath x Mimosa (# 1 ) @ 30 days This one smells like bubblegum......ALOT !


Dessert Breath x Mimosa ( #2 )


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> For some reason that name is badass(the cross also)..
> I'm ready for them to get here also..


Boba Fett....


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

the purple honeybee has a striking contrast with the neon green stems,
might should leave em on for added bag appeal lol.

is this the honeybee/fems barney's farms has?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

the gnome said:


> the purple honeybee has a striking contrast with the neon green stems,
> might should leave em on for added bag appeal lol.
> 
> is this the honeybee/fems barney's farms has?
> DJ Short also has a honeybee maybe?


Filters (flash?) seem to be in full effect  never seen green stems pop like that 

Having ran everything Dj's offered i'd not heard of honeybee but internet says it was collab between Dj & Chimera.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 19, 2018)

The honeybee I posted was a @genuity chuck


----------



## bmgnoot (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Filters (flash?) seem to be in full effect  never seen green stems pop like that
> 
> Having ran everything Dj's offered i'd not heard of honeybee but internet says it was collab between Dj & Chimera.


that pic was with no filters or flash just taken under good lighting. i tried to make rosin with it hoping it would be purple but didnt work out.. unreal bag appeal, but not potent at all. perfect for people with anxiety.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> that pic was with no filters or flash just taken under good lighting. i tried to make rosin with it hoping it would be purple but didnt work out.. unreal bag appeal, but not potent at all. perfect for people with anxiety.


You must have some really good lighting, that neon green pigment is so saturated it looks artificial.


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> The honeybee I posted was a @genuity chuck


that was the 1st one i saw, impressive imho, 
the pastels in it really catch the eye...well mine anyways 
lol, no surpise here genuity's fingerprints are on it


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Filters (flash?) seem to be in full effect  never seen green stems pop like that
> 
> Having ran everything Dj's offered i'd not heard of honeybee but internet says it was collab between Dj & Chimera.


Yea,I think we used the same name...& actually made the seeds at the same time..

I did honeybee back in 2009-2010


----------



## too larry (May 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Neon green stems ,dark purple nugs...hmmmm
> 
> Did she turn the tips of joints purple?
> 
> I had one that did,my wife was dead set I was smoking with a chick...


Not just a chick. A chick with purple lipstick.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4138239 honeybee


nice


----------



## Cold$moke (May 19, 2018)

Haha did we all pick pebble pusher and sundae stallion?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 19, 2018)

I picked PP


----------



## Cold$moke (May 19, 2018)

Ok update on chucker's paradise beans

100% germ rate everything has given me some tail.

Got 3 heads up on gmo
2 on ghost town
And still one on the texas.

But i should have the rest of the heads up today
Which is surprising. I was sure i killed one of the gmo 
Ill try and get pics tonight


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 19, 2018)

too larry said:


> Not just a chick. A chick with purple lipstick.


Aka the kind I like. (Goths) mmmhmmm.
Anyway @genuity your beans got here safe ill be popping some in the next day or two. Will do 3 of each columbian jack cross and 2 of the hss x mimosa and gmo x swayze big thanks for lookin out! gonna save the rest of the cojacks for next year and the rest of the other two packs for indoor! 

Here's everything I have going right now minus
Gg#4 x fire cookies
and
chocolate diesle x fire cookies by useful seeds

U guys take a look and tell me what chucks youd like to see and ill make it happen


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

Originally i planned to flower some strain taking place in my veg box but since im going to france and spain for 2weeks and i do not thrust bae To take care of them in flower i décided To f2 some strain i was low on seed and To make a pheno hunt by the time i Will come back, they should be good To take some clone and bae can take care of them in veg

F2 list:

Gage green genetics: "grape stomper og" f2 going for f3 in the strawberry pheno x8

In house genetics: "purple sherb" x3

Fpog f2 "cereal pheno" going for f3 x5

T.g. genetics: "rédemption" x3 

PNW roots : "blue alien" x3 

Pheno hunt:

Dynastie genetics: "ms. Universe" x 3

Thug pug genetics: "meatbreath"and "PBB" ×2 each

Greenpoint seed: "tomahawk" x4

Bigworm seed: "qrazy train" and "prime crystal" x 2 each


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Aka the kind I like. (Goths) mmmhmmm.
> Anyway @genuity your beans got here safe ill be popping some in the next day or two. Will do 3 of each columbian jack cross and 2 of the hss x mimosa and gmo x swayze big thanks for lookin out! gonna save the rest of the cojacks for next year and the rest of the other two packs for indoor!
> 
> Here's everything I have going right now minus
> ...


Where did you find the 7 useful seed??


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

Is there anybody using peroxide hydrogen for popping seed?? Did you have good result??


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

> U guys take a look and tell me what chucks youd like to see and ill make it happen


SO..... hss=high school sweetheart, right?
if so for sure do her up 1st is my take on it


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Is there anybody using peroxide hydrogen for popping seed?? Did you have good result??


I do and I'd have to say yes.
I always do a quick wash with the seeds with a strong solution.
then a couple 2-3 drops per medicine pill bottle.
really oxygenates the water, 
only prob is sometimes air bubbles kinda stick to the seeds and they'll be floaters for a while


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I do and I'd have to say yes.
> I always do a quick wash with the seeds with a strong solution.
> then a couple 2-3 drops per medicine pill bottle.
> really oxygenates the water,
> only prob is sometimes air bubbles kinda stick to the seeds and they'll be floaters for a while


Thanks i tried it this afternoon and they have à lot of air bubbles around them, i was wondering if they would sink like that


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 19, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Where did you find the 7 useful seed??


Check out 
Great Lakes Genetics


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 19, 2018)

Meltdown( Chernobyl x Honeybee)-thanks again @BobBitchin


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks i tried it this afternoon and they have à lot of air bubbles around them, i was wondering if they would sink like that


a few 2-3-4Xs a day i spin the bottle up and when the seeds are ready to drop, they will
all tho a few mite just float a time or two again ymmv


----------



## tatonka (May 20, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Aka the kind I like. (Goths) mmmhmmm.
> Anyway @genuity your beans got here safe ill be popping some in the next day or two. Will do 3 of each columbian jack cross and 2 of the hss x mimosa and gmo x swayze big thanks for lookin out! gonna save the rest of the cojacks for next year and the rest of the other two packs for indoor!
> 
> Here's everything I have going right now minus
> ...


I think
Pink lotus f2 x Columbian jack x honeybee f3


----------



## madininagyal (May 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> a few 2-3-4Xs a day i spin the bottle up and when the seeds are ready to drop, they will
> all tho a few mite just float a time or two again ymmv


Damn 12h hour later... tails everywhere , one already got first leave going out


----------



## THT (May 20, 2018)

Very Excited for my next chucks!

W.O.S. - Thai Landrace 
 

Swami Seeds - Nigerian Blue


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

I culled one gmo which i still blame myself as its the one i squeezed hard lol
Still wating on the other 2


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 20, 2018)

Weeded through all what I like so far ended with four plants outdoor and some cuts then planting new beans see if I Can find the growth pattern I’m looking for great posts everyone keep me coming!!  O and the spots on my outdoor plants is pollen from a tree near by drives me nuts


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

We have lift off.
GMO x Swayze 
#1 and #2


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

@genuity


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4139452 @genuity


Damn thats tasty looking im going to have to get on fucking Instagram lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn thats tasty looking im going to have to get on fucking Instagram lol


Seems where I’ll the new info is 
I’m hoping I get them as freebies too


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn thats tasty looking im going to have to get on fucking Instagram lol


you should be on IG, look me up when you get there...


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2018)

Just put to germ..

Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze (20)
Pebble pusher(10)
Apricot jelly(3)
Double up mints(10)
SS4 x GG4(5)

100% germ on ghost town f2 x Swayze 
100% germ on wedding cake BX1 
75%ish germ on GMO x Swayze 
100% germ on throwback kush(but most look like shit)
100%ish germ on almond cookies


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Just put to germ..
> 
> Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze (20)
> Pebble pusher(10)
> ...


Yee haw!

Haha if i wouldnt have fucked with em i woulda had 100%.......i still consider it 100%


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you should be on IG, look me up when you get there...


I got an account (couldnt get coldsmoke )
But im just never on it haha i need to build up a feed on it.


Edit to add uh nevermind i did get cold_smoke


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got an account (couldnt get coldsmoke )
> But im just never on it haha i need to build up a feed on it.
> 
> 
> Edit to add uh nevermind i did get cold_smoke


Looks like there is about 50 cold smokes in one form or the other. I'm still going by my old handle on IG.

Larry Sandhill


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> Looks like there is about 50 cold smokes in one form or the other. I'm still going by my old handle on IG.
> 
> Larry Sandhill


Just look for my pretty mug  my avatar is the same


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got an account (couldnt get coldsmoke )
> But im just never on it haha i need to build up a feed on it.
> 
> 
> Edit to add uh nevermind i did get cold_smoke


Cold_smoke pops up as some dude from Canada


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just look for my pretty mug  my avatar is the same


Lol, instagram is kind of a large place.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Mabey its because im never active on it?

I dont know im playing with it now but i got chores to do

I did search and saw a bunch of coldsmokes 
So mabey i need to pick a different handle haha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Lol, instagram is kind of a large place.


I found yours just hit follow


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

I’m not very creative my name is easy to guess


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not very creative my name is easy to guess


I just followed you


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just followed you


I don’t got a lot on there, I started it when the RIU crash happened ,


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2018)

g.stash on ig... hit me up,still a slow roller in that place.


----------



## SCJedi (May 21, 2018)

THT said:


> Very Excited for my next chucks!
> Swami Seeds - Nigerian Blue
> View attachment 4138857


You mean Nigerian Sunshine. It's 1976 Nigerian Landrace x Blue Moon Rocks BX2


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

i am now following most of you


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> g.stash on ig... hit me up,still a slow roller in that place.





Sour Wreck said:


> i am now following most of you


Followed


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

I have Instagram account for my business and I can tell you I am fucking lost on there.
Maybe I'm to old.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have Instagram account for my business and I can tell you I am fucking lost on there.
> Maybe I'm to old.


I got a lot to learn
I don’t know when to hash tag n not to, 
When did it become a hash tag? I thought it was the number sign? Idk


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

Question?
When you guys are pheno hunting a strain do you run all the gems through the whole way or do you flower for say three weeks and cull the mids?


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got a lot to learn
> I don’t know when to hash tag n not to,
> When did it become a hash tag? I thought it was the number sign? Idk


I thought it was 'bout a pound?
@Bakersfield


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Question?
> When you guys are pheno hunting a strain do you run all the gems through the whole way or do you flower for say three weeks and cull the mids?


run them all though , I clone the ones I like in veg , the bests couple plants I run the clones n just keep narrowing it down, 
If you know what your looking for it makes it easier, 
Like if you just wanted the pineapple in c99


----------



## too larry (May 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got a lot to learn
> I don’t know when to hash tag n not to,
> When did it become a hash tag? I thought it was the number sign? Idk


I still think of this # as {number} so I do some unplanned hashtags.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Question?
> When you guys are pheno hunting a strain do you run all the gems through the whole way or do you flower for say three weeks and cull the mids?


i try to run my all the way through flower unless they are a runt or really floppy. structure is really the only reason i cull before smoking. 

i just clone everything until i can start tossing plants out.

of course, then the best tasting plant is not the best high, lol...


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> run them all though , I clone the ones I like in veg , the bests couple plants I run the clones n just keep narrowing it down,
> If you know what your looking for it makes it easier,
> Like if you just wanted the pineapple in c99


I figure at this stage for me I am growing for headstash and I can always work on yield with my growing habits.
Thank you for the input, i have been running them all the way through and making copies along the way.
I should know that there is not an easy button when trying to find something special.
Taste and nostalgia are important to me.
The kind of shit that brings me back to smoking bowls out of pipes made in high school shop class.
Early 90's


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I figure at this stage for me I am growing for headstash and I can always work on yield with my growing habits.
> Thank you for the input, i have been running them all the way through and making copies along the way.
> I should know that there is not an easy button when trying to find something special.
> Taste and nostalgia are important to me.
> ...


Great post..


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

On instagram, two easy ways to keep up are by searching for the breeders and following them. And also, you can search a hashtag, and follow the tag so you will see every post that uses it. For example, you can search and then follow "#greenpointseeds", to see all posts with that hashtag. Same with pretty much anything you can think of. Then that will appear in your daily feed.


----------



## SCJedi (May 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Question?
> When you guys are pheno hunting a strain do you run all the gems through the whole way or do you flower for say three weeks and cull the mids?


I think it's best to run all the way through if you have the space. I have 5 Bodega Bubblegum moms after culling a few that were runty or slow to show. It turns out that the 2 small runty ones that I did keep have tight nodes, and are stacking well.


----------



## tatonka (May 21, 2018)

100% Germination
And poking through the soil.
5- GMO x Swayze 
5- Columbian jack x honeybee f3


----------



## THT (May 21, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> You mean Nigerian Sunshine. It's 1976 Nigerian Landrace x Blue Moon Rocks BX2


I mean Nigerian blue, which swami specifically said is not his Nigerian sunshine but similar. I ordered Nigerian sunshine and this is what he sent instead, he said he crossed Nigerian sunshine to his blue orca haze.


----------



## THT (May 21, 2018)

My Columbian gold x cackle is starting to throw trichs and I'm stoked that she smells just like mama.


----------



## SCJedi (May 21, 2018)

THT said:


> I mean Nigerian blue, which swami specifically said is not his Nigerian sunshine but similar. I ordered Nigerian sunshine and this is what he sent instead, he said he crossed Nigerian sunshine to his blue orca haze.


Ah, got it, thank you for the correction. I'm currently running the Sunshine. I have a good collection of Gas gear and hope to run more soon. My buddy is running his RKS X The One right now


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

Neptune


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4139790Neptune


Hell yes..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 22, 2018)

the gnome said:


> SO..... hss=high school sweetheart, right?
> if so for sure do her up 1st is my take on it


Got you. Ill use him or her n a few crosses. Definaltley see it crossed with Gorilla bubble and stardawg.


tatonka said:


> I think
> Pink lotus f2 x Columbian jack x honeybee f3


Here is my veg winner next to another pink lotus f2 without the stem trait.
Both have completely different stem rubs. [Notice the extra shoot where I topped him/her]
Ill make it happen for ya.
Group shot out of the veg area all are of different ages

@genuity beans hit paper towels this mornin I've been super busy but finally got them pit away. 
Anyhow I got a good feeling about them any pics of the hss x mimosa?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 22, 2018)

Also my IG handle is blowinkissesinthewind420 
I mainly use it to see what current breeders are putting out. 
But I do post on there. Mainly finished budshots and plants but ill be doing some veg shots this year.
Follow me n ill follow you back homeskillets


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

Took down the haze after 13 long weeks from flip .

She could have went longer haha but i have to make room for some chuckers gear 

Im actually letting the seedlings get a little stretchy cause i didnt have enough room under my veg light haha

Will get pics later trim jail alll day yesterday 
I didnt even fade it out as much as i prefer but bitch gots to move lol

Also dont mind the burnt tips i switched nutes and i had to see what the burn ppm was  it was way higher then i normally run 

And the brown patches came from a few accidental stoner mishaps where i left my fans off and the temp jumped to 100 before my controller shut it down lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Took down the haze after 13 long weeks from flip .
> 
> She could have went longer haha but i have to make room for some chuckers gear
> 
> ...


Looks good, Smoke.


----------



## tatonka (May 22, 2018)

For those who are from the school of thought; no picture, it didn't happen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

tatonka said:


> For those who are from the school of thought; no picture, it didn't happen.View attachment 4140063


Eso approves!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

I love to share pics good or bad (lol)

Id like to show the group shot of the seeds cause i think its cool looking having them all lined out Side by side

but i just dont feel to comfy showing anything over 24 plants on the public forum  

Am i being too paranoid?


----------



## SCJedi (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I love to share pics good or bad (lol)
> 
> Id like to show the group shot of the seeds cause i think its cool looking having them all lined out Side by side
> 
> ...


If it helps at all, the people that you don't want to know what you're doing on the internet already know what youre doing on the internet.

Trust me, if www.archive.org can pretty much back up the entire internet what do you think the govt can do? Or, is doing...

The rule of thumb in California is 99 and less. Feds don't care until you hit 100. BUT, if you live in a bible beating state like Alabama I'd use a hard coded VPN in my router to browse anything.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 23, 2018)

Legal state but i know what you say is true thats why haha

Mabey after i get the full room set up ill give you guys a peek 

Ill give you a hint im using 4 inch blocks and i have 4 trays worth just in seedlings not going to say how many trays have clones haha but i usually keep at least 2 or 3 for a backup for each strain i have unless its a momsai plant


----------



## Gbuddy (May 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Took down the haze after 13 long weeks from flip .
> 
> She could have went longer haha but i have to make room for some chuckers gear
> 
> ...


HAPPY STICKY FINGERS DAY BRO!!!!


And we have a saying....
"Just because you dont feel paranoid doesnt mean they are not behind you..."


Peace


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 23, 2018)

I delete the exif data of each photo I post.
Ever.
That's about it tho. Maybe time to use a VPN as well.


----------



## LETS BAZE (May 23, 2018)

Can somebody tell me what page number you guys talk about selecting ur males?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 23, 2018)

I don’t think there is a current page anyone can direct you too.

Pick the trates you like,
I like vigor, not a lot of stretch , lots of branching, smell, leaf structure if I’m looking for more Mom or dad
I bend n brake branches,

The 1st to drop pollen is said to lower the grade,
The only real way to know if you have a winner is to use the male n grow the next gen, no real short cuts 

I have a Haze growing that I’m going to F2 but I’m looking for the 1st to show sex n I’m looking for the fastest male , I want to speed them up vs going for the best smoke.
Might work, might not, that’s the fun .


Edit.... I’m pretty new to the breeding ... just what I do .


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t think there is a current page anyone can direct you too.
> 
> Pick the trates you like,
> I like vigor, not a lot of stretch , lots of branching, smell, leaf structure if I’m looking for more Mom or dad
> ...




That's it... 100


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2018)

Just random stuff I been looking at today..

https://www.genengnews.com/gen-news-highlights/crispr-brings-an-early-harvest/81253507


----------



## CannaBruh (May 23, 2018)

Good points being made. Some interesting threads out there on forcefully reversing males to explore the terps as expressed as female flowers on the genetic male. I usually just take the one that looks good or feels good, sometimes they are first to show/drop pollen, but often they will not flower in veg, if they flower in veg (not to be confused with preflowers opening) less likely i'll use it, i need males than can be veg'd indefinitely on 18/6 or 24/0.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 23, 2018)

LETS BAZE said:


> Can somebody tell me what page number you guys talk about selecting ur males?


I found a lot of great info in the very beginning of this thread. First 10 or so pages this discussion takes place.


----------



## tatonka (May 23, 2018)

@Cold$moke


----------



## tatonka (May 23, 2018)

the underside of the cotyledons are dark purple on a few of these honeybee crosses
Tell me it's a sign
@genuity ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @Cold$moke
> View attachment 4140527


Awsome haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

PORN  
Happy Thursday


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 24, 2018)

The top right is my honey stomper purp x mimosa the top left blueberry gelato under that is blood orange and the smallest is the cookies and cream


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> PORNView attachment 4140808View attachment 4140810 View attachment 4140811View attachment 4140812
> Happy Thursday


Shiiiit my pants!!!!!!!
I guess I just had an optical orgasm. LOVE HOMEMADE HASH BRO!!!!!

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> The top right is my honey stomper purp x mimosa the top left blueberry gelato under that is blood orange and the smallest is the cookies and cream View attachment 4140815


and thas some VERRY NICE Garden.
I maybe should get me some supportes like you use.
thought about diy with some wire myself.

Peace


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

oh Fuck ok guys you got me goin again...... you all know I hate posting pics.....because of this and that you guys know....
B U T
Just for the f.... fun 
here comes me and a K2 plant


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

And me and my first Volcano.....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> And me and my first Volcano.....
> View attachment 4140842


Is that a puffy pirate shirt?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Is that a puffy pirate shirt?


----------



## tatonka (May 24, 2018)

Who wore it better?
Lol....


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Is that a puffy pirate shirt?


----------



## tatonka (May 24, 2018)

I think it is more like this,


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> PORNView attachment 4140808View attachment 4140810 View attachment 4140811View attachment 4140812
> Happy Thursday


What size screen?
Good day


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> and thas some VERRY NICE Garden.
> I maybe should get me some supportes like you use.
> thought about diy with some wire myself.
> 
> Peace


Thanks brother yeah I had that for the storm that came and for a frost bag to slide over the top of the temps drop I was looking at tomatoe cages when they get bigger


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 24, 2018)

@Gbuddy


----------



## Gbuddy (May 24, 2018)

you guys are a crazy bunch of ......
And yes its my old puffy pirate shirt but I gave it to Captain Blunt in exchange for some Seeds

edit
and it had some cashmere I guess.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What size screen?
> Good day


160
Pulled 45g 
To hot to be doin that tho, 
I just half assed it, because I still want some left in the material. 
I make a rub for my knees, and want to see if it works with less THC 

If there’s any dry ice left in the morning I’m going to make some more . 
If I want quality, I use water n ice .


----------



## SCJedi (May 24, 2018)

What the hell is this? They eat the pollen off my males!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> oh Fuck ok guys you got me goin again...... you all know I hate posting pics.....because of this and that you guys know....
> B U T
> Just for the f.... fun
> here comes me and a K2 plant
> View attachment 4140835


Nice plants!

I grew K2 by nirvana seeds back in 2008-2009ish. It was a great plant.


----------



## tatonka (May 25, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> What the hell is this? They eat the pollen off my males!View attachment 4141077


Pirate bug??


----------



## bmgnoot (May 25, 2018)

This is one of those ss4 x gg4 @genuity ...the gorilla strong in this one. Maybe get those fish scale terps you found. Coked up Gorillas


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> View attachment 4141258 This is one of those ss4 x gg4 @genuity ...the gorilla strong in this one. Maybe get those fish scale terps you found. Coked up Gorillas


Effective immediately after smoking, numb face..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> Effective immediately after smoking, numb face..


Make sure its not just the left side


----------



## Gbuddy (May 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice plants!
> 
> I grew K2 by nirvana seeds back in 2008-2009ish. It was a great plant.


No Man really?!?!?
Mine was from Nirvana too. had two phenotypes but kept only this one. allround great plant better than any white I grew before or later. Had also Hindu Kush from Nirvana posted a pic a couple of pages ago.
also had bubblelicious from Nirvana. Taste was extremely pine. Too much for me. was like sitting in the first bench in church when they start the smokeswing. EXTREME PINE!!!!
Had ICE and Bigbud also both were Bullshit. You could pull a Kilo from every 400 watt hps from the big bud but it did not contain much if any thc. never got high from it. Gifted a full Supermarket bag to a buddy that also didnt get high from it. lol
guess I have a Pic of my Closet full of that shit Big Bud somewhere.
the K2 and the Hindu Kush were my two best Plants for Years and dayly smoke for years.
bought expensive seeds from many other so called established breeders and found nothing but bullshit.

Nice to see that I was not the only one with good stuff from a so called bulkseed dealer.

Peace



SCJedi said:


> What the hell is this? They eat the pollen off my males!View attachment 4141077


Thats the new Monsanto Bug to Stop unlicensed Breeding.



Edit
Guess they call it soft Intervention.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> No Man really?!?!?
> Mine was from Nirvana too. had two phenotypes but kept only this one. allround great plant better than any white I grew before or later. Had also Hindu Kush from Nirvana posted a pic a couple of pages ago.
> also had bubblelicious from Nirvana. Taste was extremely pine. Too much for me. was like sitting in the first bench in church when they start the smokeswing. EXTREME PINE!!!!
> Had ICE and Bigbud also both were Bullshit. You could pull a Kilo from every 400 watt hps from the big bud but it did not contain much if any thc. never got high from it. Gifted a full Supermarket bag to a buddy that also didnt get high from it. lol
> ...


Funny but frightening at the same time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> No Man really?!?!?
> Mine was from Nirvana too. had two phenotypes but kept only this one. allround great plant better than any white I grew before or later. Had also Hindu Kush from Nirvana posted a pic a couple of pages ago.
> also had bubblelicious from Nirvana. Taste was extremely pine. Too much for me. was like sitting in the first bench in church when they start the smokeswing. EXTREME PINE!!!!
> Had ICE and Bigbud also both were Bullshit. You could pull a Kilo from every 400 watt hps from the big bud but it did not contain much if any thc. never got high from it. Gifted a full Supermarket bag to a buddy that also didnt get high from it. lol
> ...


I've actually had good luck with multiple nirvana strains including Ice. A friend and I found one super nice Ice plant that was fruity tasting, very resinous and even did well in high temps and high humidity. My buddy ran it for like 5 or 6 years I think.

Then I found a super nice Top 44 that was berry flavored great smoke that was quick but not quite 44 days more like 50-55 day flower.

I found a really nice pure power plant too, I actually loved that pheno. It was super dense buds that had a wonderful honeycombs cereal smell mixed with baby shit, it tasted like honey combs cereal as well. A 3 gram bud looked like maybe a gram or gram and a half.

Altogether I've ran quite a few nirvana strains back before 2009, none since, but I typically found one plant out of the ten packs that was nice though only those three really stood out and were held for a while.

Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (May 25, 2018)

their white widow ice and ak48 had good stuff in them nirvana


----------



## Gbuddy (May 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> Funny but frightening at the same time.


I know Bro. Thats the fucking Future. Nothing is impossible anymore. Their God is Money. Biogenics took out natures uniqueness somehow.... at leas t some part of it.
AND....
They dont want the poor Fella in the Game.
But the Answer is BOYCOTT! The only Answer I can think of at least. But you know most people are sheeps. Trained to say Yes to everything.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've actually had good luck with multiple nirvana strains including Ice. A friend and I found one super nice Ice plant that was fruity tasting, very resinous and even did well in high temps and high humidity. My buddy ran it for like 5 or 6 years I think.
> 
> Then I found a super nice Top 44 that was berry flavored great smoke that was quick but not quite 44 days more like 50-55 day flower.
> 
> ...


yeah thats the seedgame thats it.
you find something or not.
Just like playing Roulette!
All the time.

Top44 is one I will try in Future.
Was yours a single cola type?
You ever heard of Sweet Berlin? its a Elite cut of Top44.
For sure from Nirvanas seedline.

A buddy in UK had tha Powerplant he claimed to have the most rock hard buds he ever had. Was from Nirvana.
They had some realy nice and sometimes outstanding stuff back then. Dunno what they have today.
But I know in Netherlands in some regions they stepped back in law and some lost lots of Motherstock.
Dunno if it hit Nirvana too.

Peace


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 25, 2018)

i had a real nice stinky nirvana afghan back in the day.

would like that pheno back


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Pirate bug??


I’m not sure what it is but it’s not a Pirate Bug


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2018)

Internet pic
 
Found a few of these in the room,chowing down on mites and eggs..
Not a lot of info about them,but it seems they like soft-body insects.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

HoneyStomper, ready for flower a couple weeks ago , only a little longer , 10 days tops . 

Should have trained, next run is gonna be a mess


----------



## tatonka (May 25, 2018)

I grew alot of Nirvana stuff I'm the past and always had great luck. I have grown Ice, white widow, pure power plant, ak 48, and Swiss cheese.

Never found anything extraordinary


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> PORNView attachment 4140808View attachment 4140810 View attachment 4140811View attachment 4140812
> Happy Thursday


I smoke so much dry ice hash these days, I like how you roll BigHorn.


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Just pulled this Blue Ripper BX1 (Blueberry x JTR) in a hunt. Hit her with my BX1 male for some BX2's, pretty stable now so this cross should do it. Puffing on her finger hash tonight to celebrate 

  

Cheers


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Just pulled this Blue Ripper BX1 (Blueberry x JTR) in a hunt. Hit her with my BX1 male for some BX2's, pretty stable now so this cross should do it. Puffing on her finger hash tonight to celebrate
> 
> View attachment 4141589 View attachment 4141590
> 
> Cheers


That is a mighty fine looking plant.


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That is a mighty fine looking plant.


Hey thanks, been working this one for ~3 1/2 years now. She's "the one"


----------



## greenjambo (May 26, 2018)

Week 5-6
Dessert Breath x Mimosa ( Pinky Pheno )

The underside of the fan's are mostly all pink/purple. Real pretty.

#2 The bubblegum smelling one :
 
And the Zpine @ almost 6 weeks
 
This is deff the surprise of the bunch. Just killing it, small but so nice.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2018)

Looking good @greenjambo 

Did a small run of (#1 Mimosa X honeybee f3) they did good,lots of good smells,but put in 12/12 to small..

This is set (#2 Mimosa X honeybee f3)
 
These are getting soil,no blocks this time..


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2018)

Mimosa terps are really something, harvested my first fully seeded with mimosa...mimosa ix

smells have gone from an orange spritz asti (someone else mentioned fresca and wow that's very spot on) to now a skunk orange fruit punch mango passionfruit family type of terp, very attractive


----------



## tatonka (May 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Looking good @greenjambo
> 
> Did a small run of (#1 Mimosa X honeybee f3) they did good,lots of good smells,but put in 12/12 to small..
> 
> ...


I have been doing hydro lately and I am ready to do some organic real soil outside to get some flavors.
I am certain you are going to find something special in those Mimosa×Honeybee f3.
Like every plant will be killer I'm sure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2018)

Got my new computer up and running so here's some pics, again finally.

Her's my grape soda phenomenon of grapes 13, nice colors and a great skunky grape smell, descent nuggs on her.
 
 
Here is the sweeter berry/grape pheno, more indica leaner than the grape soda, more frosty too but I found about 10 dicks on her this morning so she will lose her chance to be in the garden any further. Not sure what went wrong but she has had curled leaves for a few weeks now, almost like over fertilization but I'm only running at 400 ppm even in late flower. Other wise she was healthy looking the whole run. She is done at 55 days though.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (May 26, 2018)

Gg#4s1 veg standout

4 heads up top

3 heads down low 

In organics
she blows away her sisters in terms of vigor
Her clone will get some pollen on her no doubt.


----------



## THT (May 27, 2018)

THT said:


> Very Excited for my next chucks!
> 
> W.O.S. - Thai Landrace


well shit.
I took a clone of the thai male early on and as I took a close look at it...
 
yooo my male hermed on me... I took a closer look at the parent and indeed there were female parts akimbo. 
so I went ahead and canceled this plant and his/her/its clone.
oh well.


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2018)

Chopped on Friday, @GroErr amazing Blue Ripper BX1
 
One of the best strains in my stable, 3rd run now and she consistently puts out large solid colourful frosty buds, great work my friend 

Adhesive #3 
(GG4 x Nepoji)
 
Still flowering in the 12/12 from seed tent, this cross is amazing. Got 3 different but all fire phenos, this one is something else though. All 3 will be re vegged.


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Chopped on Friday, @GroErr amazing Blue Ripper BX1
> View attachment 4142203
> One of the best strains in my stable, 3rd run now and she consistently puts out large solid colourful frosty buds, great work my friend
> 
> ...


Cheers @numberfour, wish I could make them look as good as you do, damn nice fade 

That Adhesive is appropriately named, good luck with the re-veg, looks awesome.

Pulled her short 2 gal sister last night at day 55, same pheno, just shorter and heavier rks smell in veg 

  

Cheers


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @numberfour, wish I could make them look as good as you do, damn nice fade
> 
> That Adhesive is appropriately named, good luck with the re-veg, looks awesome.
> 
> ...


I need this in my life. Beautiful specimen


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I need this in my life. Beautiful specimen


Cheers @tatonka, PM's work  Have extra clones coming up in cups of the BX1 male and BX1 females, will be open pollinating two phenos for some BX2's starting in a couple of weeks


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @numberfour, wish I could make them look as good as you do, damn nice fade
> 
> That Adhesive is appropriately named, good luck with the re-veg, looks awesome.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was always told by the old grow guys to allow air temps to drop but keep the roots warm. Get some interesting results, sometimes nothing happens.

I've a few more seeds of the Adhesive but that's it. Spoke to the breeder on another forum, sounds like he gave out most and kept just a couple for himself so I'll be re vegging 3 phenos, this one is ticking lots of boxes too, #4
 
Rock solid, coffee / chocolate terps and that frost....

Very nice man, and that finishing time


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2018)

Gbuddy said:


> No Man really?!?!?
> Mine was from Nirvana too. had two phenotypes but kept only this one. allround great plant better than any white I grew before or later. Had also Hindu Kush from Nirvana posted a pic a couple of pages ago.
> also had bubblelicious from Nirvana. Taste was extremely pine. Too much for me. was like sitting in the first bench in church when they start the smokeswing. EXTREME PINE!!!!
> Had ICE and Bigbud also both were Bullshit. You could pull a Kilo from every 400 watt hps from the big bud but it did not contain much if any thc. never got high from it. Gifted a full Supermarket bag to a buddy that also didnt get high from it. lol
> ...


I grew a pack of Nirvana Ice and Nirvana Misty, back in 2003. Both are in the White Widow family, if my memory is correct. Something hermed after a few rounds. I somehow ended up with Misty x Ice crosses that would still produce male and female seeds. I grew those crosses for a while. 
Some good phenos and some mediocre ones.
I have a few hundred seeds that are at least 10 years old. I haven't germ tested them, because they don't compare to today's strains and their herm prone, but someday I might explore their potential.


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew a pack of Nirvana Ice and Nirvana Misty, back in 2003. Both are in the White Widow family, if my memory is correct. Something hermed after a few rounds. I somehow ended up with Misty x Ice crosses that would still produce male and female seeds. I grew those crosses for a while.
> Some good phenos and some mediocre ones.
> I have a few hundred seeds that are at least 10 years old. I haven't germ tested them, because they don't compare to today's strains and their herm prone, but someday I might explore their potential.


I had ice hermie on me from heat stress
Back around this same time.
Nirvana was the most reliable for me back then. But look at us now.
How about purple animal kush×ice/misty


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I had ice hermie on me from heat stress
> Back around this same time.
> Nirvana was the most reliable for me back then. But look at us now.
> How about purple animal kush×ice/misty


I got these from Marc Emery, via a safe address.
I use to be so paranoid to order seeds, that I'd have a friend order them for me, but only 1/3 of my orders would make it through customs, or that's what he would claim. 

My Pot Of Golds, White Rhinos and White Sharks never made it to me.


----------



## THT (May 27, 2018)

Columbian Gold X CackleBerry - upgraded my little space a bit 

Compared to the Pure Raspberry kush - to the right of the arm is PRK 
 

Side by Side with the PRK on the right


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

THT said:


> Columbian Gold X CackleBerry - upgraded my little space a bit
> 
> Compared to the Pure Raspberry kush - to the right of the arm is PRK
> View attachment 4142513
> ...


Gold Crack?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I had ice hermie on me from heat stress
> Back around this same time.
> Nirvana was the most reliable for me back then. But look at us now.
> How about purple animal kush×ice/misty


Man that's crazy because the pheno I found of Ice was a champ at high temps. She would produce nice dense resinous buds even at 90f and higher humidity. It saved our ass during the midwest's humid summer heat waves. That plant never hermied on me either. 

But I have never seen another Ice plant or bud that looked similar to that old pheno. The other packs I grew of Ice did not produce anything good either so I guess it was just a lucky find.


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

I have been stress testing Greenpoint Hickok Haze with all kinds of shit.
Light Leaks, overfeeding, heat, humidity or lack thereof and no herms.
Three phenos worth


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have been stress testing Greenpoint Hickok Haze with all kinds of shit.
> Light Leaks, overfeeding, heat, humidity or lack thereof and no herms.
> Three phenos worth


I got 5 girls 5 boys fr my pack of HH
Two of the girls just showed sex tonight 
Probably going to kill one of them .


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 27, 2018)

Well I shit the bed on this run , My timing has got out of wack, and trying too play catch up, n with life etc , theirs never enough time . Made the call n chopped some , moved some , here is 2 HoneyStompers n 2 TPR 
And they are more pissed off then a hooker you just paid in change . (Just moved) They are over 40” (with out the pot) 
Definitely going to run outta head room , should be fun .


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

They are alive and well


----------



## Cold$moke (May 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have been stress testing Greenpoint Hickok Haze with all kinds of shit.
> Light Leaks, overfeeding, heat, humidity or lack thereof and no herms.
> Three phenos worth


Haha ive been "stress testing" the last haze plant i got going along with a white widow and chemdog #4

Lights ,,heat,, nutes,, humidty swings
24 hr dark periods followed by 36 hour long day (timers only work when you turn em back on lol

So far the haze and the others have not thrown a nanner or keeled over


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 28, 2018)

5 GMO x Swayze hit the H2O soak today, after a gentle scuff with 120 grit. I’m very excited to see what these hold.


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 5 GMO x Swayze hit the H2O soak today, after a gentle scuff with 120 grit. I’m very excited to see what these hold.View attachment 4142719


Mine germinated easy after the scuff.


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

Excited for the Swayze crosses


----------



## greencropper (May 28, 2018)

Hazeman Mikado pollinated by GGG Bright Moments with seeds bursting out of their calyx raring to go!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 29, 2018)

Some hss x mimosa desert breath x mimosa my apprentice was growing for me both were male one still sexing


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 29, 2018)

Strongest seedling of them all


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2018)

Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze 
 
Got a few of these going..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 29, 2018)

Dont have room but said "fook it"-popped some blue ballz (fireballs x pre 97 blue moonshine)-thanks again @BobBitchen


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2018)

Ghost town f2 x Swayze 
Wedding cake bx1 
Almond cookies 
GMO x Swayze (the smallest looking 4)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

hockeybry2 said:


> If anybody wants some of these beans to put them in their garden and not just look at em let me know





hockeybry2 said:


> Landrace Malawi Gold X Haze
> F1 included a good mix or the parental genetics.
> Some more Haze...
> View attachment 3635955
> ...


Hello sir. Old post, I know, but I would absolutely grow these. Fine looking plants you have there.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Wedding cake bx1
> Almond cookies
> GMO x Swayze (the smallest looking 4)
> View attachment 4143330


Glad to see your keeping busy as always awesome crosses sound great! The fav strain of yours I’m running is the desert breath x mimosa and the honeystomper purp x mimosa I also am germing a honeystomper #2 thanks for sharing your strains with us expecting more great things from ya cheers on this appreciation post


----------



## SCJedi (May 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> Wedding cake bx1
> Almond cookies
> GMO x Swayze (the smallest looking 4)
> View attachment 4143330


Looks good!

I look at pics like this and think that between us and beer pong playing fraternities we keep the Solo company in business. LOL I have certainly gone through a fair share of red cups this year.


----------



## too larry (May 29, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I look at pics like this and think that between us and beer pong playing fraternities we keep the Solo company in business. LOL I have certainly gone through a fair share of red cups this year.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Glad to see your keeping busy as always awesome crosses sound great! The fav strain of yours I’m running is the desert breath x mimosa and the honeystomper purp x mimosa I also am germing a honeystomper #2 thanks for sharing your strains with us expecting more great things from ya cheers on this appreciation post


I love me some flavors & them ones you are running will put out lots of flavors ..



SCJedi said:


> Looks good!
> 
> I look at pics like this and think that between us and beer pong playing fraternities we keep the Solo company in business. LOL I have certainly gone through a fair share of red cups this year.


Yup,kids party/in the house,bar b Q/ect.. them cups get the most use.


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Two tester chuck girls I get to see this round. Sprouted them later than the rest and they WILL be a bit starved for light.

Purple Mountain Majesty X Pioneer Kush
 

Sagarmatha Mangolian Indica X Pioneer Kush


----------



## tatonka (May 29, 2018)

These are Tomato plants but yes it doesn't take long for 40 of them Solo cups to get filled up with plants


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Took me a while to get through this monster of a thread, but im glad i did. Cool to see some familiar people in here. You guys are killing it so hard. I moved into a small apartment temporarily(still 7 months left) so my chuckin's been on the small scale. Thanks for this thread cuz is feeding the beast enough till i can get back to full blown chucking lol.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Some original 1995 OG Kush. I was gifted 7 seeds. They were 23 years old. Only 4 germed. I got 2 males and 2 females. The one female is stackn hard. The other not so much. But makes it up in frost. I may reverse the one that stacks like a beast. And hit pheno #3 with it. Hopefully get the best traits from botb. I have clones of both in veg, to play with.
> 
> View attachment 4111137 View attachment 4111138 View attachment 4111140 View attachment 4111141
> View attachment 4111147 View attachment 4111148 View attachment 4111149 View attachment 4111150


Ive been looking for that


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Just popped 3 pineapple afgoo. Hoping for a good stud to knock up the clones i took from these. First ones critical second is the forum cut. Only 3 beans left of that pineapple afgoo. The males were alway my studs. Some shit happened and i lost almost everything. Still rocking some good genetics tho.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

I had to downsize here a year or so back so just small scale chucking myself but having fun with it.

Speaking of chucks, I've got all the beans collected out of the tangerine power (TP) x blue miyagi (aka my berry wine cut of miyagi but since DVS has Brandywine so I'm calling it Blu Miyagi from now on), TP x runt grapes 13 hash plant leaner, and the F2s of Tangerine power #1 (super fruity orange cut).

I still got the tangerine power #3 (larger sativa leaner) and the goji og buds to go through and finish collecting the seeds from them and then get them packed up as well.

The tang pow #1 is smelling outstanding this 2nd run. The f2s should have some fire in them, and the crosses too.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Nice. Who doesnt love some goji? That blue miyagi sounds good too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Nice. Who doesnt love some goji? That blue miyagi sounds good too.


The blue miyagi is a blue dream leaning pheno I found in my cross of sin city's buddha's dream x critical sensi star. She is awesome, fruity haze taste and nice potency with an up high. I don't have my old pics of her, they're on my old computer and I haven't transferred yet but I'm throwing one in flower in a couple days, her she is in veg.

She is the giant on the right, actually transplanted after the grapes 13 on the left. All the crosses with her should be nice.


Also I forgot to show on my last post that I actually have the first tester from my tangerine power crosses, this is from reused soil that was from either the TP x grapes 13 hash plant leaner or the tp x blue miyagi but either way I'll let it ride.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Recycled soil ftw. Again lol. No other way to grow imo. For me at least. Hella people pull lots of dank in hydro and with bottles but thats just not me. And this isnt the organics section either so ill shut up lol. 
So heres what i have gathered in just a couple months(not including packs i have bought). A couple are my crosses i didnt lose. The gorilla star (gg4xdeathstar), big blue(bigbudxblueberry) and pineapple x afgoo. The pineapple afgoo is germinating. Ive been buying breeder packs but these are just beans I've been finding at the dispensary i work at. Should be able to find a gem in here somewhere. Definitely need to make some f1's of the pineapple afgoo i really dont wanna lose that one.


----------



## bobqp (May 31, 2018)

Crumbled lime x strawberry glue full of seeds.12/12 outdoors in winter here in Australia. And some seeds of crosses I just sent in the mail


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2018)

Cleaning legend og (crinkle cut) x dessert breath 
 
This is going to be something special ...

I hit that (crinkle cut) with a Swayze male,and it put out all white(immature seeds) 
Somethings are not meant to be together ..(or needed or cal/mg)

South beach sherb is smelling so good,she got hit by Dessert breath,going to be another powerfully tart/sweet cross..

GMO x dessert breath. ...say no more

Enjoy this day..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cleaning legend og (crinkle cut) x dessert breath
> View attachment 4144077
> This is going to be something special ...
> 
> ...


That's one I'm keeping an eye on. Love me that legends. Great looking seeds @genuity


----------



## genuity (May 31, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That's one I'm keeping an eye on. Love me that legends. Great looking seeds @genuity


Yea,that legend is some nice smoke,I did one small non seed run with her,then she went right to seed making..

Now she is about to get a few lights to herself,organic-ish soil(rich in rock dust), big colony of predator mites,the whole ninety yards...of goodies.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yea,that legend is some nice smoke,I did one small non seed run with her,then she went right to seed making..
> 
> Now she is about to get a few lights to herself,organic-ish soil(rich in rock dust), big colony of predator mites,the whole ninety yards...of goodies.


Currently running 

Bodhi: legends og x Snow lotus

Popped and got full germ on 5 gps bounty Hunters

You let me know when those are available 

Would love to run them all side by side by side.


----------



## numberfour (May 31, 2018)

Adhesive #1
(GG4 X (Nepali OG x Goji F3
 
Giraffe pheno..this has some legs compared to the other two I'm running at over 1/3rd taller and only 4" from the HLG65 quantum board. Solid bud, strong terps, reveg city for all these

Lightsaber x Sunshine Daydream
(Exotic Genetix x Bodhi)
 
Small structure but makes up for that in the frost / terp department


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cleaning legend og (crinkle cut) x dessert breath
> View attachment 4144077
> This is going to be something special ...
> 
> ...


That legend is the shit. And that desert breathe. I love what you're doing.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 31, 2018)

You guys are killing it. Great chucking everybody! 

Got some of Mosca's 00 ogk heading into flower (chemD x legend (fem)) They stank

Not tried the crinkle legend yet


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> You guys are killing it. Great chucking everybody!
> 
> Got some of Mosca's 00 ogk heading into flower (chemD x legend (fem)) They stank
> 
> Not tried the crinkle legend yet


Whats that 00 ogk smell like? I wanted to grab some but it was out of stock last time i looked.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Genuity doesnt stop coming with the heat. One day ill be as good as you bro but for now i gotta keep studying lol


----------



## CannaBruh (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Whats that 00 ogk smell like? I wanted to grab some but it was out of stock last time i looked.


very foul, like chem but with a twist of some funk
of a 5 pack 4 made it, not very bushy they want to grow up while lateral branches stay near main branch.
The leaves are very similar in structure and they all have that chem leaf rub one is more clove the other 3 more rotten.
One is much taller than the other and no signs of intersex in veg, all girls 

They will go to flower with Mota Rebel's SFV bx (rock candy kush is on deck)

Chucks triage we have a lot of the double dutch crosses and just starting to work in some of the mimosa crosses. Dig through a few of those to see what comes out 

One chuck that is really grabbing my eye is breathmints == hellbreath x hellmint checking boxes like a boss

genuity sets high bars, we have a lot of chucking to do to get on that level


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Hell yea i definitely need to grab some of that to do some crosses with. I need some real rotten shit. Cannarado has some shit called fatso thats absolutely putrid. Like halitosis. I have only smoked the flower and he said he discontinued the beans. My homie is friends with him tho so hes trying to get me some lol. If i can get a bunch of em I'd be willing to share with anyone who loves the stank. I have noticed a lot of cannarado shit is good for chucking too.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> very foul, like chem but with a twist of some funk
> of a 5 pack 4 made it, not very bushy they want to grow up while lateral branches stay near main branch.
> The leaves are very similar in structure and they all have that chem leaf rub one is more clove the other 3 more rotten.
> One is much taller than the other and no signs of intersex in veg, all girls
> ...


Where do you get your beans from? Always looking for new options. Even though the girlfriend is gonna freak if i buy more beans. Maybe not. Its been a couple months lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Hell yea i definitely need to grab some of that to do some crosses with. I need some real rotten shit. Cannarado has some shit called fatso thats absolutely putrid. Like halitosis. I have only smoked the flower and he said he discontinued the beans. My homie is friends with him tho so hes trying to get me some lol. If i can get a bunch of em I'd be willing to share with anyone who loves the stank. I have noticed a lot of cannarado shit is good for chucking too.


For sure sounds like a plan for some sexy chuck parties 

I'll hit the 00 ogk with the '91 stardawg, but i think they're going to go sensi on the first run, and stagger some cuts in behind in the following weeks to be seeded with that '91stardawg

i really don't like making seed bank recs anymore, i've had nothing but good experiences but not confident sending someone to get rekt possibly, just do your due diligence and go with reputable breeders at reputable banks or hang around in here for a bit


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> For sure sounds like a plan for some sexy chuck parties
> 
> I'll hit the 00 ogk with the '91 stardawg, but i think they're going to go sensi on the first run, and stagger some cuts in behind in the following weeks to be seeded with that '91stardawg
> 
> i really don't like making seed bank recs anymore, i've had nothing but good experiences but not confident sending someone to get rekt possibly, just do your due diligence and go with reputable breeders at reputable banks or hang around in here for a bit


Fa sho i totally understand. I already know a bunch and trust a few. Was just curious cuz i cant find that 00 ogk on any of the ones i use. Saw it on seedsman a few weeks ago but it was out of stock. Now its gone. Nbd my next purchase is definitely gonna be from BB tho.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> For sure sounds like a plan for some sexy chuck parties
> 
> I'll hit the 00 ogk with the '91 stardawg, but i think they're going to go sensi on the first run, and stagger some cuts in behind in the following weeks to be seeded with that '91stardawg
> 
> i really don't like making seed bank recs anymore, i've had nothing but good experiences but not confident sending someone to get rekt possibly, just do your due diligence and go with reputable breeders at reputable banks or hang around in here for a bit


That 00 ogk x '91 stardawg is gonna be the shit. I cant wait to see that budporn.


----------



## Gbuddy (May 31, 2018)

Hey guys lots of garden work for me the last couple of days but I catched up.

So ok thats OFF TOPIC now but....
Is it just me experiencing that?
This year my clones take longer to root than ever.
I dont use any clonex or something since about a decade. Having roots in jyffis in about 5-10 days. But this year it takes 14-20 days using all the same technique!
Did they change the formula of jyffis or what is it that changed things?

AnyBody else experince that????

Maybe its some voodoo? Because its with all strains.

Peace


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Idk man. Seems like clones always take around 10 days.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

Thats just me tho. Where are you in the world? Has it been a dry year? Has anything else changed?


----------



## Gbuddy (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Idk man. Seems like clones always take around 10 days.





Og grumble said:


> Thats just me tho. Where are you in the world? Has it been a dry year? Has anything else changed?


Now I found out long ago that the clones root faster when I took them after I changed to flowering nutes just before the 12/12 flip.
This year I used Advanced Nutrients for the first time instead of GH 3 part I used for decades.
So I thought its because my vegging moms are just on a pure organic veg nutrient regime. So I went back to complete GH Mom feeding.
But that didnt change much.
More clones are rooting thatbway, about 90% but still take way longer. About 14-20 days. Ok my timing is not bad so I can handle the delay but it makes me still wondering.
Used seedling soil also side by side. No difference.
Its strange.
Gotta try to see what happens when using clonex or "willow water" as an additive for the next batch maybe.

Its all fine heat humidity medium clones and moms. So dunno why. It started last december.

Peace


----------



## jbcCT (May 31, 2018)

Holy shit. Great clone crash,


giggles26 said:


> She smelled and tasted like straight grape kool aide. Every bit of purple was in this one.
> 
> But I lost her in the great clone crash of 2015 lol. Fucking cat took out a whole tray of 72 clones!





giggles26 said:


> She smelled and tasted like straight grape kool aide. Every bit of purple was in this one.
> 
> But I lost her in the great clone crash of 2015 lol. Fucking cat took out a whole tray of 72 clones!


Great clone crash. That was too much bro. Fucking cats. Love em to death. Haven't a crash yet though, only a few martyrs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

I forgot to post these yesterday, they're my tangerine power #1 f2 seeds and they have unique striping on them


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I forgot to post these yesterday, they're my tangerine power #1 f2 seeds and they have unique striping on them
> View attachment 4144402


Nice looking beans. Did you know you can rub the striping off of em?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Nice looking beans. Did you know you can rub the striping off of em?


Oh yeah, I've done it a few times in the past. Especially when scuffing them.


----------



## Og grumble (May 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, I've done it a few times in the past. Especially when scuffing them.


The first time i ever did it i was like "wtf?"
Cuz before that i always judged the seed by the stripes. Over time i realized you really cant look at a seed and have any clue whats inside. I've had some really good plants come out of shit looking tiny pale brown beans. And weaklings from fat dark seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> The first time i ever did it i was like "wtf?"
> Cuz before that i always judged the seed by the stripes. Over time i realized you really cant look at a seed and have any clue whats inside. I've had some really good plants come out of shit looking tiny pale brown beans. And weaklings from fat dark seeds.


For sure. I don't think that photo was too good but I posted the pics because the stripes are unusual. They're not really tiger striped but rather fat thick black swirls kind of. I can tell these seeds apart from the other strains with little trouble.


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I don't think that photo was too good but I posted the pics because the stripes are unusual. They're not really tiger striped but rather fat thick black swirls kind of. I can tell these seeds apart from the other strains with little trouble.


Yea the picture isnt bad, i can tell what you mean. Very interesting. Is that photoshopped onto a tshirt? Lol funny.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone ever use sns-90 as a dollar spray ? What was your mix ratio? It says to use as a root drench but I like to deter of pest on the plants as well as in the soil


----------



## main cola (Jun 1, 2018)

GMO X Swayze ...I'll pop some more here soon


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice..

This next Chuck will be interesting (almond cookies X wedding cake BX1) or vice versa 
 
8 wedding cake BX1 & 1 almond cookies


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2018)

GMO x Swayze (name pending)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x Swayze (name pending)
> View attachment 4144831


How about, "Roadhouse".


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x Swayze (name pending)
> View attachment 4144831


"Red dawn " or " dirty dancin"


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Red dawn " or " dirty dancin"


We should save dirty dancing for
High school sweetheart x Swayze


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x Swayze (name pending)
> View attachment 4144831


Point Break??


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

GMO x Swayze name suggestion 

To Wong Foo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2018)

Don't wanna break any rules so "hypothetically" let's just say I might have some extra grab bags containing 5 test packs of tangerine power (male) crosses and f2s. 

Certainly some good orange flavor to be found. Feedback and pictures would be amazing and I only have a very limited supply at the moment so please let folks with space to go now get at them. 

If the male is good I will have more to come by end of the year.

If you got room to pop at least a few beans from a couple crosses asap hit me up. PM me


----------



## tatonka (Jun 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't wanna break any rules so "hypothetically" let's just say I might have some extra grab bags containing 5 test packs of tangerine power (male) crosses and f2s.
> 
> Certainly some good orange flavor to be found. Feedback and pictures would be amazing and I only have a very limited supply at the moment so please let folks with space to go now get at them.
> 
> ...


Wish I could help. I'm full at the time.
I'm game to help.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> This next Chuck will be interesting (almond cookies X wedding cake BX1) or vice versa
> View attachment 4144695
> 8 wedding cake BX1 & 1 almond cookies


Dibs!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> We should save dirty dancing for
> High school sweetheart x Swayze


"Nobody puts baby in the corner"


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Wish I could help. I'm full at the time.
> I'm game to help.


x2, got too much going on myself, but would love to help in the future sometime...


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Point Break??


Karma has this name already...

"Chuck" from the 1980 film (the comeback kid)

Full circle kind of..

To Wong fu 

 
"Let us think about that for a minute"


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2018)

Ghosts town f2 X Swayze 
 
This one name will be T.L.O.G (the last OG)
 
The king, the goat... Tracy Morgan


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

2 phenos from the Dessert Breath x Mimosa. So close to the end....^^....
So some unfortunate luck/timing forced me to cut everything just as things were getting real exciting.
a younger one same pink/purple pheno as above

Couple of the Honeystomper #s'2
 
I had to chop 10 all in. 2 were @ week 7 ( Pineapple and zpine ) which were good enough. The 2 D.B x M and the Bigger Honeystomper were'nt toofar away either and i suppose illhave to see how it pan's out but 4-5 are all loss. Its killing me but i live to grow another day. Got all my close re-located and cant wait to grow some more of these pips. Thanks again @genuity

Oh.. here's how the Zpine ended @ 48 days:
 
Smells like sour kush 
Chees Folks.

Jambo


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2018)

Staying safe is way more important than these damn plants...
Looking great,and i can see that Mimosa marks his offspring.. nice job

How was that honeystompers smelling?


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Staying safe is way more important than these damn plants...
> Looking great,and i can see that Mimosa marks his offspring.. nice job
> 
> How was that honeystompers smelling?


Ive not really gave much a rub n sniff. Ive had to try not touch anything so when its moved the smells go with. I have 4 different strains ( 6 phenos ) and they were all jamming together.
The Bigger one at almost 7 weeks is pink/purple deep in the bud also. Extreamley frosty as is the other's. I'll report back to you with the results bro


----------



## tatonka (Jun 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Karma has this name already...
> 
> "Chuck" from the 1980 film (the comeback kid)
> 
> ...


"Chuck" that name is legit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Wish I could help. I'm full at the time.
> I'm game to help.





Sour Wreck said:


> x2, got too much going on myself, but would love to help in the future sometime...


It's all good. The next round will be a few months out with the same tang pow male but I'm thinking the females will be:
LVTK
Grapes 13, keeper grape soda/ grape big league chew pheno
blue miyagi
tang pow f2, keeper tropical punch orange cut
goji s1

and if the mystery tang pow seedling I found is female she'll get hit too. I might get a couple clones in the mail too, a mimosa, purple kush and maybe a couple others but not sure yet but I'll have plenty just hit me up when you got room.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2018)

A reminder of why I like chucks. First F1 tester flowered, hit my Blue Ripper male x Blue Pyramid I'd been running for a while. Nice skunky, tangerine hash smells just like the mother, mixed well and added some frost and production from the male. Maintained the mother's quick finish, day 49 harvest 

   

Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> GMO x Swayze name suggestion
> 
> To Wong Foo


To wong goo?


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 3, 2018)

GMO x Swayze = Billy Elliot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2018)

GMO x Swayze = Garlic ghost


----------



## greencropper (Jun 3, 2018)

freshly shucked GDP x C99 x Mikado on left & Goji OG x Goji OG f2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

GMO x Swayze = Vaya Con Dios


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 3, 2018)

Just realized I never posted about these
@genuity
All seeds popped germinated but 1 and I had a security issue so I had to move everything outside. This caused the two cojack x swayze to die from underwater/heat issues so ill be germinating more of those.
I germed 5 hss x mimosa but 4 popped surface
1 gmo x swayze above ground and one cracked but died. (I had to do the cracking tech on the gmo after 72hrs then 48hr later they germed) so ill pop another two.
And the same story as above for the cojack x HBf3 1 above surface n 1 died so ill pop 2 more of these too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> GMO x Swayze = Vaya Con Dios


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 3, 2018)

SOMGO


----------



## THT (Jun 3, 2018)

Just a few shots of the columbian gold x cackleberry - Filling in nice and really taking on a new smell of her own with strong influences from the mom. I feel like the bud density will be increased as compared to the mom. So far flowering at about the same speed. I have already pollinated some select lowers with the Nigerian Blue male.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> GMO x Swayze = Vaya Con Dios


This should be it


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 3, 2018)

Gmo x swayze = the garlic sway

Also is it pronounced 
Sway - Z 
Or 
Swayz


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


Excellent. I forgot all about Point Break! I went king of the hill, lol. Bodhi!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent. I forgot all about Point Break! I went king of the hill, lol. Bodhi!


vaya con dios bodhi !!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2018)

Just slapping my Nigerian Sunshine balls in the thread for fun...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 3, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Just slapping my Nigerian Sunshine balls in the thread for fun...
> 
> View attachment 4145894


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2018)

Chuck time ...

Mephisto TOOF Decay
HSO Blue Dream

HSO sprayed for Female pollen ..... Dusted Mephisto. On a couple branches .
Main plant to be harvested as usual.
Found a seed to pop ... Plant is still finishing. Dusted about 6 weeks ago.

First seed to grow from it and is In a peat mix airpot.

Working on a name :
Blue TOOF
Blue Asshole
Bitch Slap

Whatever ...... Lol.


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


>


This shit has me cracking up.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 4, 2018)

As testing slowly trots on... I’m hoping these names fit. Usually I just leave strains to keep their lineage as names until testing is done but for some reason this time I thought this would be easier prenaming then... we shall see if they fit

Sakura is Bubba x Wookie15 
Wookie is Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia 
Appalachia is GreenCrack x TresDawg 

Comic Book Genetics Pre-Release


**Porthole Pirate**: Dragonsblood HashPlant (G13 dom) x Sakura


**The Fog**: Moonshine Haze x Sakura


**Sassaby**: Fainting Goat x Sakura 


**Kung**: Durban Punch x Sakura


**Daiquiri **: Jäger 2 (pink & purple squat pheno) x Sakura


**SEC**: Pak10 x Sakura


**Emerald Stone**: Northern Lights #5 1989 x Durban Punch


**Hiro** : BruceBanner#3/Apollo11f3Genius #2 x Sakura


**Marukawa**: Indiana Bubblegum x Sakura


**Icculus**: Cherry Lime Haze x Sakura 


**Bathtub Gin**: Sour Diesel x Sakura


**Fire Fighter**: Fire OG x Sakura


**Plum Fairy**: SilverLotus5 x Sakura


**Tokyo Drift** SilverLotus13 x Sakura


**Bananas Foster**: Banana Kush x Sakura


Limited:

**Purple Pajamas**: GrandDaddyPurple/OregonPurpleAfghani x Sakura


**Sasha**: M8 x Sakura


**Chim-Chim**: Banana Kush x Bruce Banner#3/Apollo11 


**Wildebeest**: Fainting Goat x BruceBanner#3/Apollo11


**Tagalong Truffle** Girl Scout Cookies x Sakura


**Swamp Bud aka Christmas Kush** 89NL5 x Sakura


**Sunscreen**: Aruba x Sakura


**Bayou Bengal**: LemonLotus6 x Sakura


----------



## bobqp (Jun 4, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> As testing slowly trots on... I’m hoping these names fit. Usually I just leave strains to keep their lineage as names until testing is done but for some reason this time I thought this would be easier prenaming then... we shall see if they fit
> 
> Sakura is Bubba x Wookie15
> Wookie is Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia
> ...


Jesus fuck . you must have a lot of space to grow.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Jun 4, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Jesus fuck . you must have a lot of space to grow.




Not huge... my main room is almost about 15x15 (pictured above)
I there I run 3-1000w hps and 2-630cmh (315 double bulb fixture)

Also have a 2’x4’ tent and a 4’x4’ both with T5s

And also have another small tent for the 150w? Hps. I forget how many watts the small hps runs on but def under 300w. I use this for flowering my males or a clone of a mom for testing or pollenating.


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 4, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> As testing slowly trots on... I’m hoping these names fit. Usually I just leave strains to keep their lineage as names until testing is done but for some reason this time I thought this would be easier prenaming then... we shall see if they fit
> 
> Sakura is Bubba x Wookie15
> Wookie is Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia
> ...


Porthole pirate. Thats golden


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

Well lost almost everything I had running except.my flower tent. So gonna run some 12/12 from seed. I have several GPS beans germed and planted today. Gonna drop some other crosses I've made.
4 Mo'Flo x (Irene x Pakistani chitral kush)
4 The White x Durban Poison
4 90s Purps x Durban Poison
3 '95 OG Kush x Durban Poison
3 Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle (again) lost these in the flood.

I have a ton of pollen to use. I have some Honeybee from @cindysid
Acapolco Gold x Maui Wowie x (Purple Haze X Malawi)beans I need to pop. Prob long flower time. And pollen from the male in that cross. that I need to use on something. A buddy of mine has the male and sent me the pollen.

The male ^^^^^^

His pollen ^^^^^^


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2018)

Wet down with Elite 91 clone & myco Jordan 
 
Vaya con dios


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 4, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Porthole pirate. Thats golden


Define "lost". What happened?

Meant for Mr Widow...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 4, 2018)

gg4 x (kosher x strawnana) in testing right now from a small project I did, pretty excited to see what happens and praying for no herms! lol


----------



## bobqp (Jun 4, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> View attachment 4146027
> 
> Not huge... my main room is almost about 15x15 (pictured above)
> I there I run 3-1000w hps and 2-630cmh (315 double bulb fixture)
> ...


I'm an outdoor grower so I'm about to start breeding gth1 over c99. Both super potent strains. Then when I get time in the spring I'll 
Do some crosses with the strains
More cowbell
Uplift
Joystick
Bikerkush v2.0
Josh dog og
Sour power og 
Rugburn og
Skywalker kush
Starkiller. Just need the time to do them outdoors.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Define "lost". What happened?
> 
> Meant for Mr Widow...


Well to start off I was in a car accident and fractured 2 vertebrae L1 and T12 and could barely walk so lost some to not being able to water/feed them. My ol lady did the best she could taking care of two kids, all the house duties plus still work a full time job. I finally started to get a little more mobile so I could get back in my garden. Then we got serious flooding here. We had 4 feet of water in my building and cellar. Our road washed clear out. We have to park almost 900 yards away from our home and walk to it. I lost 3 full veg tents stuffed to the gill. They had water and mud n shit in them. Not only did I lose all those. I lost all the equipment in the tents as well. Lights'fans, ect. Ect. Ect.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well to start off I was in a car accident and fractured 2 vertebrae L1 and T12 and could barely walk so lost some to not being able to water/feed them. My ol lady did the best she could taking care of two kids, all the house duties plus still work a full time job. I finally started to get a little more mobile so I could get back in my garden. Then we got serious flooding here. We had 4 feet of water in my building and cellar. Our road washed clear out. We have to park almost 900 yards away from our home and walk to it. I lost 3 full veg tents stuffed to the gill. They had water and mud n shit in them. Not only did I lose all those. I lost all the equipment in the tents as well. Lights'fans, ect. Ect. Ect.


Holy shit dude that fucking sucks!!! The equipment is what I'd be upset most about. I wish u well in your 12/12 and I'd love to see how it turns out too man!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 4, 2018)

Found my first stud for breeding.
Gg#4 x fire cookies by @Useful seeds over at GLG. This pheno won my eye so far for his vigor hopefully the bud structure is there but I'm betting it will be. He also has some veg frost on the leaves if u take a pic with the flash on u can see it. Seems Useful makes some kick-ass beans from what I'm seeing so far. Stem rub can only be described as "chronic" with lime and feul undertones. Note: white spots are from them going from led indoors 24/0 to being in direct sun for 9-10hrs they get shadded at about 6pm

these are the 4 HSS x mimosa @genuity
 super silver sour diesle haze (ojd cut) x gorilla bubble bx3 in synthetics. Bred by @antonioverde aka Tony greens tourtured beans this is the only pheno I have with the gorilla bubble shaped leaves the other 4 are much more sativa in shape also don't worry he or she will be transplanted in 2 or three days when I get back home
Gorilla bubble bx2 and a bx3 also bred by tony

Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies also bred by useful seeds only pheno of this strain I got in organics. It seemed special to me so it will get it's share of the limited supply of oganic mix. (About 150gal so it'll get 20+)


I have so many others too but I won't litter the thread with them. The gorilla bubble bx1 (I grew in dwc) was the most potent strain I've had to date hands down. I can't wait to cross it into all the strains I have especially that gg#4 x fire cookies Male and the gg#4 s1 I showed y'all earlier... BTW it doesn't have 4 tops from the fim... IT HAS 5!!!!! Im calling this the Hydra pheno and I'm gonna easily make her a bush!
P.s exif eraser wouldn't install so I used screenshots


----------



## greencropper (Jun 4, 2018)

these were just plucked from 2 plants to test for ripeness, both will be chopped tomorrow
GGG Bright Moments(f) x Goji OG on left & GGG Bright Moments(f) x Mikado on right


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> these were just plucked from 2 plants to test for ripeness, both will be chopped tomorrow
> GGG Bright Moments(f) x Goji OG on left & GGG Bright Moments(f) x Mikado on right
> View attachment 4146292



I'll take 5 or 10 of each.....


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Holy shit dude that fucking sucks!!! The equipment is what I'd be upset most about. I wish u well in your 12/12 and I'd love to see how it turns out too man!


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well to start off I was in a car accident and fractured 2 vertebrae L1 and T12 and could barely walk so lost some to not being able to water/feed them. My ol lady did the best she could taking care of two kids, all the house duties plus still work a full time job. I finally started to get a little more mobile so I could get back in my garden. Then we got serious flooding here. We had 4 feet of water in my building and cellar. Our road washed clear out. We have to park almost 900 yards away from our home and walk to it. I lost 3 full veg tents stuffed to the gill. They had water and mud n shit in them. Not only did I lose all those. I lost all the equipment in the tents as well. Lights'fans, ect. Ect. Ect.


Wow, sorry to hear about the double whammy. Gear is replaceable. Take care of your back! Be well.


----------



## roony (Jun 4, 2018)

Bummer looks like I missed @genuity s tester drop they all sound great and those bags are fuckin awesome!
about to try my first chuck they will be poison warp(getawaymountain) x salmon river(unknown clone from friend) and poison warp(getawaymountain) x ghost train haze no idea what will come of it but cant wait to find out


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jun 4, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Found my first stud for breeding.
> Gg#4 x fire cookies by @Useful seeds over at GLG. This pheno won my eye so far for his vigor hopefully the bud structure is there but I'm betting it will be. He also has some veg frost on the leaves if u take a pic with the flash on u can see it. Seems Useful makes some kick-ass beans from what I'm seeing so far.


I really appreciate the props...I am a firm believer in good genetics x good genetics = good genetics. There could be be a hiccup here and there...but that could be the case with any line.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2018)

Got a new lens today:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2018)

Mohican said:


> Got a new lens today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mo, I'll have to have you come over and do my photography for me....


----------



## tatonka (Jun 5, 2018)

GMO x Swayze and Columbian jack x honeybee f3 are doing well.
I still have them in the nursery because I just cleared out my veg room.
They will move in tonight.
I am excited to see what's in these seeds.
Thanks again gen


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> GMO x Swayze and Columbian jack x honeybee f3 are doing well.
> I still have them in the nursery because I just cleared out my veg room.
> They will move in tonight.
> I am excited to see what's in these seeds.
> Thanks again genView attachment 4146653


I definitely can not wait to see what that honeybee f3 dad adds/takes away from the Columbian jack...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> I definitely can not wait to see what that honeybee f3 dad adds/takes away from the Columbian jack...


I have High hopes. I am going to grab some pollen from a male if I get one.
Hopefully the dad will shorten the finish time. The pheno I kept of Greenpoint Hickock Haze is a 12 week finish and I love sativa smoke but not waiting forever for it to ripen.


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have High hopes. I am going to grab some pollen from a male if I get one.
> Hopefully the dad will shorten the finish time. The pheno I kept of Greenpoint Hickock Haze is a 12 week finish and I love sativa smoke but not waiting forever for it to ripen.


My thoughts exactly..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 5, 2018)

My Khalfia kush x unknown bagseed has stretched more since pic and it has preflowers alllll over. Only in 15gal atm

My two chiesle og chucks I have since tied all 5 main branches down to about 6 in from ground this plant has trippled its size in two weeks both my first serious go at organics


----------



## tatonka (Jun 5, 2018)

Anyone here run any seeds of compassion?
Tokyo--- blue orca x gorilla biscuit

I need some straight Nepal or Thai genetics to mix with all my sativas


----------



## roony (Jun 6, 2018)

So needs some advice from some of you chucking pros whats the best way to collect male pollen and store it for a little while thinking im gunna cut it with flower like most people have said but still have not found a real great way to catch and collect it any help would be great


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 6, 2018)

roony said:


> So needs some advice from some of you chucking pros whats the best way to collect male pollen and store it for a little while thinking im gunna cut it with flower like most people have said but still have not found a real great way to catch and collect it any help would be great


Is the male in a different area then the females ? If not you’re gonna need to watch the male carefully until the sacks of pollen look full and ready to open. Just keep the male on top of a mirror or some surface so you can scrape up the pollen. 

I just grew my male out in a small small tent ams cut off the pollen sacks when most were opening. I kept it in a glass jar for 3 months then I used the pollen with a paint brush. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 6, 2018)

I know this isnt the actual "breeder" sub section but I just love watching the magic unfold in this thread. 

I've mostly been concentrating on making F2s but summer's good opportunity to do some chucks and maybe an open pollination. 
: 
If all goes well;

Petroleum Nightmare x 3 Chems
Blue Petrol x 3 Chems
Apollo 11 F4 x 3 Chems
Platinum Huck Cookies x 3 Chems 
Star Kush x 3 Chems
Maybe a couple of OGRs if I can get the damn things to germ. (older stuff from the Tude)

Oh and I just finished sorting and drying some Guava D F2s and stuck those in the fridge. ​I'm going to germ a few just be sure they're viable and then..........

Keep chucking fire everyone and have a super duper stoney day


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 6, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is the male in a different area then the females ? If not you’re gonna need to watch the male carefully until the sacks of pollen look full and ready to open. Just keep the male on top of a mirror or some surface so you can scrape up the pollen.
> 
> I just grew my male out in a small small tent ams cut off the pollen sacks when most were opening. I kept it in a glass jar for 3 months then I used the pollen with a paint brush.
> 
> Hope this helps


You can mix a little flour with it too. It goes farther and you can see where you have brushed easier.


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know this isnt the actual "breeder" sub section but I just love watching the magic unfold in this thread.
> 
> I've mostly been concentrating on making F2s but summer's good opportunity to do some chucks and maybe an open pollination.
> :
> ...


Apollo 3


----------



## roony (Jun 6, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Is the male in a different area then the females ? If not you’re gonna need to watch the male carefully until the sacks of pollen look full and ready to open. Just keep the male on top of a mirror or some surface so you can scrape up the pollen.
> 
> I just grew my male out in a small small tent ams cut off the pollen sacks when most were opening. I kept it in a glass jar for 3 months then I used the pollen with a paint brush.
> 
> Hope this helps


The male and females were in the same area but females are no where near ready all Are still in veg but male sacs started popping on me so I moved male to closet and put under 12/12 figured I collect and dust later since the male is obviously ready to do its thing now you know how us men get


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know this isnt the actual "breeder" sub section but I just love watching the magic unfold in this thread.
> 
> I've mostly been concentrating on making F2s but summer's good opportunity to do some chucks and maybe an open pollination.
> :
> ...


Platinum huckleberry has been on my radar for a while, really interested in all of Professor P’s gear and crosses thereof. I bought one pack of Huckleberry Destar from Dynasty and was instantly impressed. I need to score more of his work someday soon. Every time I catch up with this thread I want to make some seeds, but still haven’t pulled the trigger. So much fire out there these days, even just in this thread alone, haha! 

Back in 1992 I never dared to dream the scene would become what it has.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 6, 2018)

Love the way this honeystomper purp x mimosa is turning out @genuity


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 7, 2018)

Three out of five GMO x Swayze have broken ground and are up and running. I haven’t given up hope on the last two yet. Operator error on my part, I don’t think I scuffed them as much as I could have.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Platinum huckleberry has been on my radar for a while, really interested in all of Professor P’s gear and crosses thereof. I bought one pack of Huckleberry Destar from Dynasty and was instantly impressed. I need to score more of his work someday soon. Every time I catch up with this thread I want to make some seeds, but still haven’t pulled the trigger. So much fire out there these days, even just in this thread alone, haha!
> 
> Back in 1992 I never dared to dream the scene would become what it has.


That PHC is great smoke. I don't have it in my garden though. I gifted it to an older farming couple and they've managed to hang on to it with a few others I'd given them. I'm going to grab a cutting from them and use it for an outside chuck.
I don't recommend this for everyone. Its always best to keep your local circle very tight, but its nice to have some close friends to trade back and forth with. Right now they're searching through an extra pack of Copper Chem I gifted them and they'll bring me in cuttings of the standouts. Its a good way to improve both of our gardens. 
They're really good people but a little paranoid. They're the type that have been growing so long they've just never settled into the idea of "legal" cannabis.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Love the way this honeystomper purp x mimosa is turning out @genuity View attachment 4147357


Nice..

Im doing a run of them also,looking for a thick dark purple,with bright Orange terps/smells/tastes.. 
8 week banger would be nice also, with high bud/leaflet ratios ..

Plus looking for single cola dominate plants,that grow fast in veg..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 7, 2018)

Raining starter mix over there?


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Im doing a run of them also,looking for a thick dark purple,with bright Orange terps/smells/tastes.. View attachment 4147490
> 8 week banger would be nice also, with high bud/leaflet ratios ..
> ...


That bigger one all the way to the right is on some photobomb shit.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Raining starter mix over there?


 
Just put a shit stom of predator bugs around the property, fly eliminators,predator mites(all kind) it just seems like there was no predator bugs around here(well not a big populations)
I'm slowly helping them build back up I think..


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4147504
> Just put a shit stom of predator bugs around the property, fly eliminators,predator mites(all kind) it just seems like there was no predator bugs around here(well not a big populations)
> I'm slowly helping them build back up I think..


Building up a nice healthy soil food web. Doing it right man.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> That bigger one all the way to the right is on some photobomb shit.


Lol

That is the lone throwback kush(exotic genetics)
It was determined to get in the pic,it offered me yields of pure dank if I let it sneak in the pic..


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Lol
> 
> That is the lone throwback kush(exotic genetics)
> It was determined to get in the pic,it offered me yields of pure dank if I let it sneak in the pic..


Well then you had absolutely no choice lol Have you ran the throwback before? Exotic genetics has some good shit my buddy runs a lot of their stuff.


----------



## genuity (Jun 7, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Well then you had absolutely no choice lol Have you ran the throwback before? Exotic genetics has some good shit my buddy runs a lot of their stuff.


First time running the throwback kush,definitely like exotic stuff, American beauty was very good,cookies n cream was delicious, I messed my run of green ribbon up...


----------



## Og grumble (Jun 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> First time running the throwback kush,definitely like exotic stuff, American beauty was very good,cookies n cream was delicious, I messed my run of green ribbon up...


Yea the cookies and cream is really good. How did you mess up the green ribbon? Years ago my buddy used to run this shit called blue ribbon. Smelled and tasted just like fruity pebbles.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Im doing a run of them also,looking for a thick dark purple,with bright Orange terps/smells/tastes.. View attachment 4147490
> 8 week banger would be nice also, with high bud/leaflet ratios ..
> ...


I believe this pheno sure will be only a two top cola she’ has the biggest leaves out of all my strains and the smell is def there to hoping for that purple hue to kick in update of my four


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Three out of five GMO x Swayze have broken ground and are up and running. I haven’t given up hope on the last two yet. Operator error on my part, I don’t think I scuffed them as much as I could have.


This procrastination on my part may not have been a bad thing, normally I just paper towel for 2-3 days and in ground. If they helmet head then I crack manually. 
Do you just pop in media?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This procrastination on my part may not have been a bad thing, normally I just paper towel for 2-3 days and in ground. If they helmet head then I crack manually.
> Do you just pop in media?


Geminating 2nd round tomorrow
What exactly are u guys doing to scuff up the gmo pre PT?
All the has x mimosas are fine and one gmo is throwing out a crazy first set of leaves ill snap a pic for the thread in a few days


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Geminating 2nd round tomorrow
> What exactly are u guys doing to scuff up the gmo pre PT?
> All the has x mimosas are fine and one gmo is throwing out a crazy first set of leaves ill snap a pic for the thread in a few days


Sandpaper in a can I think but not sure, it's the method I'm familiar with.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> This procrastination on my part may not have been a bad thing, normally I just paper towel for 2-3 days and in ground. If they helmet head then I crack manually.
> Do you just pop in media?


They were scuffed with sand paper, soaked for 24 hours and then put into a wet paper towel in a plastic bag. Once tap roots show they are transferred into roots organic soil. I typically see germination results in the high 90%. The final two were manually cracked two days ago with no signs of a tap root emerging since.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 8, 2018)

Desert breath x mimosa and a new edition


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2018)

Honeystomper 1 of many being grow light dep.. @4 weeks
 
Grown by my good homie.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper 1 of many being grow light dep.. @4 weeks
> View attachment 4147970
> Grown by my good homie.


What’s the diff pheno trait for the #2


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice..
> 
> Bright moments full of honeybee..
> View attachment 3942542
> ...


@Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> @Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


Awesome glad I got to start popping these !


----------



## casperd (Jun 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> crosses you have made,or things you want to make.....
> I'll start with a few...of the things I work..
> 
> And mad respect,to the folks that have grown these..
> ...


gg#4 x super silver haze (catpiss pheno) = silverback


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

I threw 4 tangerine powers x goji and 6 tang pow x blue miyagi in paper towels tonight. No scuff or soak, just right in the old steady. I then put them in a box sitting on top of my t5 veg light. Keeps them warm and speeds up germination I've found.

I'll probably only keep 3 of the mirages to veg but want to see if the paler looking seeds were gonna germ or not.
 
Here is the first accidental germ of a tang pow cross I found in my vegging grapes 13 soil that I reused from both the grapes 13 and blue miyagi plants I hit with the tang pow. So it's either the grapes or the miyagi, we'll see I reckon.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I threw 4 tangerine powers x goji and 6 tang pow x blue miyagi in paper towels tonight. No scuff or soak, just right in the old steady. I then put them in a box sitting on top of my t5 veg light. Keeps them warm and speeds up germination I've found.
> 
> I'll probably only keep 3 of the mirages to veg but want to see if the paler looking seeds were gonna germ or not.
> View attachment 4148181
> ...


The eagle has landed bro-appreciate your generosity-getting wet this weekend-been looking for some oranges since i let jillybean go-thanks again @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2018)

Uproot day around this joint 
 
Dubble up mints fems
Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze 
Pebble pusher 
Mimosas x honeybee f3 
SS#4 X GG#4 fems
Apricot jelly 

4 of 6 fems on ghost town f2 x Swayze 
6 of 8 fems on wedding cake BX1 
GMO x Swayze no sex yet
Male almond cookies(that is going to hit all the wedding cake BX1)


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 9, 2018)

GMO x Swayze up and running.


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok now I have milk n cookies pollen from exotic genetics and have: seedjunky Dosipop ,thug pug putabreath ,and dark horse kings banner. Any suggestions which one I should hit first? Only have space to do one at a time at the moment.


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2018)

LETS BAZE said:


> Ok now I have milk n cookies pollen from exotic genetics and have: seedjunky Dosipop ,thug pug putabreath ,and dark horse kings banner. Any suggestions which one I should hit first? Only have space to do one at a time at the moment.


Dosipop x milk'n cookies


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jun 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dosipop x milk'n cookies


 That’s what I was thinking to. Just popped The dosipop so the best pheno will get it.. I’ll check back in with updates.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2018)

Jedi Dreams 
Lightsaber (Exotic Genetix) x Sunshinedaydream (Bodhi)
 

Adhesive #3
GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3)


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2018)

That Adhesive looks dangerously good....



numberfour said:


> Jedi Dreams
> Lightsaber (Exotic Genetix) x Sunshinedaydream (Bodhi)
> View attachment 4148408
> 
> ...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jedi Dreams
> Lightsaber (Exotic Genetix) x Sunshinedaydream (Bodhi)
> View attachment 4148408
> 
> ...


Awesome photo, thanks for putting in the effort and sharing. Kick some ass Yoda!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> The eagle has landed bro-appreciate your generosity-getting wet this weekend-been looking for some oranges since i let jillybean go-thanks again @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4148203


Nice!

Hope they do right by you. Cheers.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hope they do right by you. Cheers.


Dropped 3 of each
Blue miyagi x tang power "Daniel-son"
Goji og x tang power "sho nuff"
My nicknames are from karate kid & the last dragon-thanks man super excited


----------



## THT (Jun 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jedi Dreams


Dude I love this.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2018)

High school sweetheart X mimosa (girly drink) under t5 lighting, grown by another great grow buddie..
 
 

I'm liking what I'm seeing,and the smells are on point...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> High school sweetheart X mimosa (girly drink) under t5 lighting, grown by another great grow buddie..
> View attachment 4148893
> View attachment 4148894
> 
> I'm liking what I'm seeing,and the smells are on point...


Very well sized for a t5 grow!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> That Adhesive looks dangerously good....


Its one of those low yielding, loud frosty strains...just know its gonna be tasty and strong. In reveg now...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> That Adhesive looks dangerously good....





numberfour said:


> Jedi Dreams
> Lightsaber (Exotic Genetix) x Sunshinedaydream (Bodhi)
> View attachment 4148408
> 
> ...


Is that a netsuke under the Adhesive? Nice work.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2018)

Jurema #16 showing up early to the party.. she or he will definitely have some color for sure..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 10, 2018)

Speaking of color .... 
1 TPR is going to be straight purple


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dropped 3 of each
> Blue miyagi x tang power "Daniel-son"
> Goji og x tang power "sho nuff"
> My nicknames are from karate kid & the last dragon-thanks man super excited


They blue Miyagis and gojis are starting to crack so far 2/4 goji and 4/6 miyagis have popped and I expect the rest will follow soon. Cheers and happy chuckings

PS I like the Sho Nuff and that movie is a classic, I believe I had sho nuff as my avatar pic before too, lol.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

Sharing is caring
Thank you @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm going to roll with Grapes 13 x Tangerine power


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm going to roll with Grapes 13 x Tangerine power


Can we name this one
G-Tang 
Like; Ain't Nuthin but a G-Tang


----------



## too larry (Jun 11, 2018)

And if you were to pop them all at once, they would be the G-Tang Gang.


tatonka said:


> Can we name this one
> G-Tang
> Like; Ain't Nuthin but a G-Tang


----------



## N.R.G. (Jun 11, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Jedi Dreams
> Lightsaber (Exotic Genetix) x Sunshinedaydream (Bodhi)
> View attachment 4148408
> 
> ...


Really like both of these crosses and names both. Great job.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you @genuity . Very kind of you. Looking forward to popping these gems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Can we name this one
> G-Tang
> Like; Ain't Nuthin but a G-Tang


You guys got some good names, lol. I like sho nuff and g-tang! Let's let those two roll. I' got a couple ideas for the miyagi x tp cross but Daniel son ain't bad. 

We'll she where I go with her name once I see some females in action. Cheers and thanks again for the help seeing what this male has got cooking. Just pinching him last night and he definitely has that orange rind smell to him so fingers crossed.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you @genuity . Very kind of you. Looking forward to popping these gems. View attachment 4149694


I can't help myself, what's in the brown vial?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I can't help myself, what's in the brown vial?


Seeds are in the vial... are you asking which seeds? I think the wedding cake bx1.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Seeds are in the vial... are you asking which seeds? I think the wedding cake bx1.


That's what I meant what strain of seeds in the medicine bottle.
Great stuff


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

texas butter pollen

24 individual future packets...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> texas butter pollen
> 
> 24 individual future packets...
> 
> View attachment 4149703 View attachment 4149706


Very nice. Don't get pulled over driving with those, lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Very nice. Don't get pulled over driving with those, lol.




nope, after drying out for about 12-24 hours, i will close the packets, put them in a sealed mason jar and into the freezer. i have been very successful with most of my pollen this way.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 12, 2018)

Columbian jack x honeybee f3
GMO x Swayze (yellow cup)

Left to right
#1-5


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2018)

Honeystomper smelling like Grape big league bubblegum


4-5 weeks in flower mode,these are going to get big..thanks homie


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 X Swayze 
 
Few more weeks of veg + 1 more uproot and off to flower..


----------



## too larry (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> texas butter pollen
> 
> 24 individual future packets...
> 
> View attachment 4149703 View attachment 4149706


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper smelling like Grape big league bubblegum
> View attachment 4149925
> View attachment 4149927
> 4-5 weeks in flower mode,these are going to get big..thanks homie


Nice my grapes 13 has that same grape big league chew smell as well. That grape stomper does its job! Cheers and looking great man.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

too larry said:


>


lol, i gots butter !!!!

when time permits, i will share the male butter with the following females:

sour diesel
sour wreck
ghost train haze
truthband
ass cheese
and
ak-47

so that creates...

texas diesel
texas sour wreck
texas ghost train
texas truthband
i like texas cheese, but some others like butter butt 
and
texas 47


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i gots butter !!!!
> 
> when time permits, i will share the male butter with the following females:
> 
> ...



oops, probably a little gg1 x tb = texas glue #1

still have several strains in need of sexing also.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i gots butter !!!!
> 
> when time permits, i will share the male butter with the following females:
> 
> ...


How about
Texas AK?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> How about
> Texas AK?


yea, i kinda like that better. i'll go with Texas AK...


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2018)

I chucked a branch of the Hickok Haze #1
This pheno is a quicker finisher than my keeper. This plant grew tall like a tree the first round. So I topped it in Veg. It turned into a bonsai. If I remember right this one stretches the 4th week of flower. Which is coming up.
Hit it with pollen from a Pig Whistle Male


----------



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> View attachment 4150164


Yes!!!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Yes!!!!!


They love to hate it in the hot, dark garage. They were in there for 24 hours and just shot their wad all over. I expect a lot more today and tomorrow as it's 100 degrees in there today.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> View attachment 4150164


Who are these fellas?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Who are these fellas?


http://swamiseed.org/lines/nigerian-sunshine/


----------



## klx (Jun 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> 8 week banger would be nice also, with high bud/leaflet ratios ..
> 
> Plus looking for single cola dominate plants,that grow fast in veg..


Aren't we all bro, aren't we all!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2018)

Let's see what these lil plants produce...
 
Honeystomper X mimosa 
Pebble pusher 
Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze 
GMO x Swayze 

This next male is going to bring some drama to the table...
 
Almond cookies by Tuff nutt seeds

I'm grab a few new to me cuts for him,to take on a date.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

I've asked before but got no reply but has anyone used florel to reverse males. I got some in & am getting ready to use it soon as I root some males, will try it on unrooted males as well in flower. Also heard it's good for keeping mother plants squat & grow more lateral branches.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> I've asked before but got no reply but has anyone used florel to reverse males. I got some in & am getting ready to use it soon as I root some males, will try it on unrooted males as well in flower. Also heard it's good for keeping mother plants squat & grow more lateral branches.


I have not used it befor,have seen talk of florel befor tho.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> I have not used it befor,have seen talk of florel befor tho.


Yeah same on other boards. I'm trying to figure out the dilution ratio, not really wanting get to mix up a gallon of the stuff. 

Hopefully in another week or so I'll start flowering out some males, the unrooted cuts at least. I've got a spare tent to put them in & I'll definitely cull the before any pollen (if any) starts to drop.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 14, 2018)

Has anyone ever seeded pre flowers? 
Because i veg for so long, I should be able to harvest a couple seeds before flowering . 
Any thoughts? Anyone ever try?


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone ever seeded pre flowers?
> Because i veg for so long, I should be able to harvest a couple seeds before flowering .
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever try?


I'd say to an extent,most of my pre test seeds come from pre flowers, weeks befor the full plant is done.. 

Do bears wipe they ass with rabbits?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 14, 2018)

This one is popping out


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone ever seeded pre flowers?
> Because i veg for so long, I should be able to harvest a couple seeds before flowering .
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever try?


Never tried that though I pollinated where I keep my mother plants where there was sure to be some stray pollen around & nothing got seeded. 

I'm attempting to reveg a not to heavily seeded plant though. Business as usual chop the tops keep the lowers intact & up the nitrogen feed. We'll see how she fares.


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone ever seeded pre flowers?
> Because i veg for so long, I should be able to harvest a couple seeds before flowering .
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever try?


I have, I find that they tend to drop before the plant is finished. Never had any issues.
Edit. By drop I mean fall off. It helps if you pluck them before this point .


----------



## Gbuddy (Jun 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone ever seeded pre flowers?
> Because i veg for so long, I should be able to harvest a couple seeds before flowering .
> Any thoughts? Anyone ever try?


Do it. It works.

Peace


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

Seeded preflowers! Swami NL5/Haze X Swami Nigerian Blue


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 14, 2018)

Update on HoneyStomper2.0 #4
This one bean has impressed me more then any in a long time . It’s been torchor tested , n neglected, and is being cooked by a DE1000. (Its way to big) I couldn’t clone it before going into flower, bc the clone spot was full, I took clones in flower and it rooted in 5 day . The branching is crazy with out topping . Great bud development top to bottom. 
Yes it’s getting to much N , but when you got 2 strains n 2 difference phenos each, its hard to make everyone happy .


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

Took the pure raspberry kush down. Super low yield but looks and smells great. Pollinated with the Nigerian Blue male.


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

This Greenhouse Seeds - Kalashnikova is a frosty biach with a wonderful smell. Just wanted to share.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 14, 2018)

This gmo is straight mutated. Gonna germ more of this strain with this tonight gg#4 s1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2018)

The goji and blue Ms are up and cooking. I apparently water logged my lvtk and goji s1 seedlings so I think my crosses will catch up to them by the time the goji and tk come back around. 

I've had weird issues with Tupur here in the recent 6-8 months. Some bags perform like they should and others don't want to dry out as fast as it seemed like it did in the past. Some plants grow fine and others get pissy. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> This gmo is straight mutated. Gonna germ more of this strain with this tonight View attachment 4150994gg#4 s1 View attachment 4150995View attachment 4150996


1 of 5 GMO x Swayze did that same thing to me & it did not grow out of it..

This Chuck is already getting about to get push to the back of the line(I just don't like the vibes it's putting off already) 

The 4 I put in 12/12 are looking male,but I'll wait another week..

GMO x dessert breath is about to hit soil... this male from my work,I feel super confident in hims...


----------



## main cola (Jun 15, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> This gmo is straight mutated. Gonna germ more of this strain with this tonight View attachment 4150994gg#4 s1 View attachment 4150995View attachment 4150996





genuity said:


> 1 of 5 GMO x Swayze did that same thing to me & it did not grow out of it..
> 
> This Chuck is already getting about to get push to the back of the line(I just don't like the vibes it's putting off already)
> 
> ...


I have one that is doing about the same and i have two that look normal..I'll take some pics when i get home


----------



## THT (Jun 15, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> g#4 s


Are these the ones from GPS?


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2018)

Flashback Friday (NY purple diesel x candydrop) grown by the good homie @jigfresh way,way,back...
    

Funky as hell... this is one of my first chucks,not even know what happened with my seeds from this,did pass some out..

Think I'm going to try and make an order at Attitude seeds for more ny purple diesel.


----------



## main cola (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's the mutant GMO X Swayze And normal looking one doing good I think I'm going to scrap the mutant


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2018)

That's crazy how all the mutant GMO x Swayze look uninformed 
 
That was mine,she had the same looks as you guys..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 15, 2018)

THT said:


> Are these the ones from GPS?


No these are from useful seeds at GLG @Useful.
$60 A PACK
I'm gonna hit my gorilla bubble bx2 or 3 and make my own gorilla bubble bx seeds. Not a true bx but close. Hopefully the branching mutation carries over


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's crazy how all the mutant GMO x Swayze look uninformed
> View attachment 4151194
> That was mine,she had the same looks as you guys..


It happens. This is the third bean I've had mutate this yr. Sometimes they grow out of it sometimes not. Ill try n grow mine through it


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 15, 2018)

Just took two clones and chopped this male gg#4 x fire cookies. Ill deff use him in upcoming work.
Stem rub is very raw and different. Kinda like vomit or cat piss.
Vigor surpasses all siblings by about a foot and branching/structure is great!
This is also useful's work  
Note: recently transplanted. He vegged that big in a 1 liter pot!


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The goji and blue Ms are up and cooking. , , , , , , , , , ,


I planted yesterday. 4 seeds each of TP 1 & 3 f2's, and 2 each of the TP crosses. I'll keep you posted on their progress. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 15, 2018)

Also @thenotsoesoteric i planted 1 goji og seed straight in ground as soon as I got them and it sprouted yesterday. Good stuff!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Flashback Friday (NY purple diesel x candydrop) grown by the good homie @jigfresh way,way,back...
> .


Free @jigfresh !!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> 1 of 5 GMO x Swayze did that same thing to me & it did not grow out of it..
> 
> This Chuck is already getting about to get push to the back of the line(I just don't like the vibes it's putting off already)
> 
> ...


My GMO x Swayze is doing good but the Cojack x Honeybee F3 is doing great things. No sex on either yet. Pictures tonight


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 15, 2018)

O yes lovely dB x mimosa


----------



## tatonka (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4151321 View attachment 4151322


Yeah,the growth of cojack x honeybee f3 is nice.. them are going to be fun.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 15, 2018)

Happy Father’s Day everyone, going for a 25mile walk to catch a fish (1 way)
Going to roll a special one .


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Happy Father’s Day everyone, going for a 25mile walk to catch a fish (1 way)
> Going to roll a special one . View attachment 4151348


Enjoy your hike. I haven't done any real hiking in over a month. Starting to Jones.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> Enjoy your hike. I haven't done any real hiking in over a month. Starting to Jones.


Thanks , I haven’t had a real hike sense the end of oct, I’m going to be hurting . 
What do you run for a pack? I’ve had them all, if I wanted Bomb proof , I’d pick mystery ranch, I’m using Stone Glacier now, and can’t see me using any other for a very long time .


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Happy Father’s Day everyone, going for a 25mile walk to catch a fish (1 way)
> Going to roll a special one . View attachment 4151348


I always wanted to try those. They also sell cones n shit. The lean flavored blunt wraps sound nice too! But shiiiiiiit 25 miles. That's crazy I've only ever walked about 15 miles and my feet were blistered as hell


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks , I haven’t had a real hike sense the end of oct, I’m going to be hurting .
> What do you run for a pack? I’ve had them all, if I wanted Bomb proof , I’d pick mystery ranch, I’m using Stone Glacier now, and can’t see me using any other for a very long time . View attachment 4151366View attachment 4151367


I'm the ultra tight hiker. {if you paid more for your socks than your tent, you might be an ultra tight hiker} I used an old thrift store Gregory until it started coming apart at the seams.

I have several "budget" backpacks. Scandinavian Gear, that sort of stuff. Mostly in the 2.5- 3.5 pound range. I have been looking at the cuben fiber packs on AliExpress. $125 or there about. Some crazy cheap prices. And always hoping to find another good pack at the thrift store. But those are long odds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 15, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I always wanted to try those. They also sell cones n shit. The lean flavored blunt wraps sound nice too! But shiiiiiiit 25 miles. That's crazy I've only ever walked about 15 miles and my feet were blistered as hell


I probably put on over 500 a year, last Ram was about 125miles in 10 days , 40 miles was 120+ pound pack, alone n cold. I love it. 
Can u spot the bud?


----------



## main cola (Jun 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I probably put on over 500 a year, last Ram was about 125miles in 10 days , 40 miles was 120+ pound pack, alone n cold. I love it.
> Can u spot the bud? View attachment 4151440


Nice ram..The bud is sitting on the rock by the rams mouth?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 15, 2018)

Yup,
Offering of grass, tobacco & cannabis 
A thank you of sorts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> I planted yesterday. 4 seeds each of TP 1 & 3 f2's, and 2 each of the TP crosses. I'll keep you posted on their progress. Thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 4151206 View attachment 4151208





BionicΩChronic said:


> Also @thenotsoesoteric i planted 1 goji og seed straight in ground as soon as I got them and it sprouted yesterday. Good stuff!


Sweet! Can't wait to hear what kind of smoke you cats find in there. Cheers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I probably put on over 500 a year, last Ram was about 125miles in 10 days , 40 miles was 120+ pound pack, alone n cold. I love it.
> Can u spot the bud? View attachment 4151440


How do you get the ram back home? Drag it on a sled or you take an ATV to a campsite then hike out?

The great outdoors.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 16, 2018)

Slept in. Going to be a late night. 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> How do you get the ram back home? Drag it on a sled or you take an ATV to a campsite then hike out?
> 
> The great outdoors.


After the pics, you cape it(remove the hide)
Then you 1/4 it up, then debone it. Remove anything not edible , then on your back 1 foot after another. 
You start questioning your life’s choices when your 25 plus miles from your truck and you have almost your own weight on your back. No quads or motor vehicles aloud, 
Makes trimming feel like winning the Lotto.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 16, 2018)

3 for 3 on both blue miyagi x tang power("daniel son") & goji og x tang power("sho nuff")-pop'em in dixie's tonight or tomorrow-been needing some orange terps back in my life-thank u @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2018)

second round of bubbly (pre98 x mimosa) 

first round is working on second week of veg


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 16, 2018)

Three GMO x Swazey. They are looking good and will be repotted in a few days.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2018)

some nice splattered variegation I see @LubdaNugs ?


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric 
I have not forgotten about you. I will be dropping four of your blue miyagi x tangerine power 
And four of Eso's G-Tang (grapes 13 x tangerine power)
Still shuffling things around and will post pics of the plant either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> second round of bubbly (pre98 x mimosa)
> 
> first round is working on second week of veg
> 
> View attachment 4151638


Diggin the name "bubbly"


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Diggin the name "bubbly"


Thanks! There's plenty more if you want to dig some holes


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey guys is this a verigation mutation or mosaic virus or mag deficiency?
I'm in tupur and feed micro and cal/mag 
What do y'all think


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks! There's plenty more if you want to dig some holes


I would love to run some of these in the future


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2018)

I have a nice variegated Stardawg '91 leaf I'll strip, photograph, and post up tonight, I wouldn't call what you showing variegated @tatonka but not sure what it might be, maybe is variegated? 

ime variegation is like an art pattern of splotchyness that is like a plank length kind of fractal thing that keeps repeating, hard to explain, chemD does it too for me.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I have a nice variegated Stardawg '91 leaf I'll strip, photograph, and post up tonight, I wouldn't call what you showing variegated @tatonka but not sure what it might be, maybe is variegated?
> 
> ime variegation is like an art pattern of splotchyness that is like a plank length kind of fractal thing that keeps repeating, hard to explain, chemD does it too for me.


Thanks


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Thanks


Definitely not TMV probably a slight DEF


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hey guys is this a verigation mutation or mosaic virus or mag deficiency?
> I'm in tupur and feed micro and cal/mag
> What do y'all thinkView attachment 4151687 View attachment 4151691


This is still a good chart to go off of..
 

It use to be a good thread over at this other site,with real pics & real life fixes..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is still a good chart to go off of..
> View attachment 4151748
> 
> It use to be a good thread over at this other site,with real pics & real life fixes..


Ive literally used this chart so many times lol


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 16, 2018)

What's up yall? Love you guys... nice seeing some good old pics gen. I forget how pretty the weed I used to grow was. That closet was magic I tell you. One day I'll be back on my game... might be after the little girl moves out. Only 13 years to go. lol

And nice ram there big horn.

peace


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> What's up yall? Love you guys... nice seeing some good old pics gen. I forget how pretty the weed I used to grow was. That closet was magic I tell you. One day I'll be back on my game... might be after the little girl moves out. Only 13 years to go. lol
> 
> And nice ram there big horn.
> 
> peace


Love ya also jig & family. .


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is still a good chart to go off of..
> View attachment 4151748
> 
> It use to be a good thread over at this other site,with real pics & real life fixes..


Thanks Gen
I will foliar feed and see if I can get it sorted.
I should know trying to go off memory is not always the best approach.
Check the manual!!! ( note to self)


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Slept in. Going to be a late night.
> 
> After the pics, you cape it(remove the hide)
> Then you 1/4 it up, then debone it. Remove anything not edible , then on your back 1 foot after another.
> ...


What are u 1\4thing it up with just curious
Hatchet, machete, bowie? All three?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks like she fooled me @genuity more tops then the two colas I was expecting looking good and a thunderstorm today hopefully knock off the pollen Nd bugs off her then have to respray em all again


----------



## the gnome (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm finally stocked up with new gear and time to head down a new path!
very happy to get these mi amigo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Slept in. Going to be a late night.
> 
> After the pics, you cape it(remove the hide)
> Then you 1/4 it up, then debone it. Remove anything not edible , then on your back 1 foot after another.
> ...


Oh shit you're getting down then, .

That's very commendable bro, you definitely deserve a few of those 24k gold joints you rolled up!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 3 for 3 on both blue miyagi x tang power("daniel son") & goji og x tang power("sho nuff")-pop'em in dixie's tonight or tomorrow-been needing some orange terps back in my life-thank u @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4151619


Excellent. Those look good!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hey guys is this a verigation mutation or mosaic virus or mag deficiency?
> I'm in tupur and feed micro and cal/mag
> What do y'all thinkView attachment 4151687 View attachment 4151691


I've been noticing that my tupur isn't performing like it used too. Seems to hold water too long now so I have to really let them get dry between waterings. More so than I used to it feels.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> I have not forgotten about you. I will be dropping four of your blue miyagi x tangerine power
> And four of Eso's G-Tang (grapes 13 x tangerine power)
> Still shuffling things around and will post pics of the plant either tonight or tomorrow


Awesome sauce. No rush though brother whenever you got space. I'm stoked to see what you guys get, fingers crossed and knock on wood!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've been noticing that my tupur isn't performing like it used too. Seems to hold water too long now so I have to really let them get dry between waterings. More so than I used to it feels.


I have had great luck with tupur in the past, I have mixed my own soiless mix before and I always had to wash the coir or I had problems.
Its probably bad batch of coir fiber from the factory?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have had great luck with tupur in the past, I have mixed my own soiless mix before and I always had to wash the coir or I had problems.
> Its probably bad batch of coir fiber from the factory?


That is a possibility. I'm thinking about switching to canna coco and their A and B formulas. Not sure yet.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> 3 for 3 on both blue miyagi x tang power("daniel son") & goji og x tang power("sho nuff")-pop'em in dixie's tonight or tomorrow-been needing some orange terps back in my life-thank u @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4151619


They sound like good strains to grow.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm about to germinate some strains outdoors in the bush in greenhouses. The sttains are
Josh dog og 
Sour power og
Biker kush
Skylotus . only the sour power are fem seeds. The best looking male will be crossed over all the females .At the moment its middle of winter but still warm enough to grow seedlings without a greenhouse. I've got a crumbled lime x lemon skunk full of fem seeds. With about 3 weeks of maturing to go. Plus I gave a mate a Cinderella xx to reveg and 4 gth1 seeds. He revegged it and sprayed the bottom branches with cs to make more fem seeds . plus use pollen from 1 gth1 on a couple of the Cinderella xx branches for a nice reg cross.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Flashback Friday (NY purple diesel x candydrop) grown by the good homie @jigfresh way,way,back...
> View attachment 4151167 View attachment 4151168 View attachment 4151169 View attachment 4151170
> 
> Funky as hell... this is one of my first chucks,not even know what happened with my seeds from this,did pass some out..
> ...


Was that next generation's NY purple diesel? Or someone else? Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was that next generation's NY purple diesel? Or someone else? Cheers


Next gen...

Only ran 2 of they crosses(grape god & ny purple diesel) both was top notch..

The N.Y. purple diesel gave me a pure purple plant,that had the strongest burnt gun powder smell...wow it was so strong.

Grape god,bubblegum funk(grape) hard nugs,good yields..


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like I have another mutant of the GMO X Swayze maybe she'll grow out of it


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

I wonder what the GMO seed looked like,it's a hell of a veg plant & flowering is nice also..
She is kind of hard to pollen her,cause she do not really put out lots of whites,like she puts out buds,then hairs..randomly. 

 
Honeystomper X mimosa 
Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze 
Pebble pusher 
Apricot jelly 
Dubble up mints 

The dubble up mints put out lots of odd looking plants(like ogkb type plants)
 
They are on the left & @bmgnoot SS4 x GG4 doing just fine..

I kept the 2 best looking,normal growing plants of the dubble up mints. 
The other ones went 12/12 in them cups,under a 100 watt mars hydro.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Next gen...
> 
> Only ran 2 of they crosses(grape god & ny purple diesel) both was top notch..
> 
> ...


NIce, thanks man. Yeah grape god was excellent but she molded up too easily but I ran her for like 3 years. The crosses I made with the male grape god was stellar but I didn't make many beans. I've been tempted to order more Ggod.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is a possibility. I'm thinking about switching to canna coco and their A and B formulas. Not sure yet.


I ran through one set of A & B both through veg (did ok) and then through flower (didn't like) it's kind of greasy and mixing the 1:1perfectly was a pita, the bottles suck (quart ?) all around I couldn't wait to get back to pbp or grow big 1 bottle systems.

I'm currently rocking grow big in veg (coco and dwc) and switch between tiger/big bloom & neptunes (neptunes stinks in hydro so tiger works great here)

A lot of people get great results with the canna lines I didn't like them.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I ran through one set of A & B both through veg (did ok) and then through flower (didn't like) it's kind of greasy and mixing the 1:1perfectly was a pita, the bottles suck (quart ?) all around I couldn't wait to get back to pbp or grow big 1 bottle systems.
> 
> I'm currently rocking grow big in veg (coco and dwc) and switch between tiger/big bloom & neptunes (neptunes stinks in hydro so tiger works great here)
> 
> A lot of people get great results with the canna lines I didn't like them.


I have had great luck with the Fox Farm line in the past. I have never run Canna.
I am using Cutting edge solutions. Grow
Micro and Bloom.
I use the recommended dosage. Great results. Thinking of rocking some autopots next time flowering indoors


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghosts town f2 x Swayze 
 
3 of 4 females in 12/12,they grow fast in veg,topping would be a big +.
They are growing just like the swayze did,this going to be a nice mix..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghosts town f2 x Swayze
> View attachment 4152310
> 3 of 4 females in 12/12,they grow fast in veg,topping would be a big +.
> They are growing just like the swayze did,this going to be a nice mix..


I've always heard peeps knock mars hydro, how do u like yours tho?


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

My GMO x Swayze's are praying to the light today and catching up to the others.
One spindly plant of the GMO x Swayze
@genuity I have my eye on
Cojack x honeybee F3--- #1
I did a little experiment and #1 was actually the smallest seed.
It is a vigorous plant. Maybe a dude?
Cojack x honeybee F3 numbers 4 and 5 are looking great and squat with boatloads of promise


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghosts town f2 x Swayze
> View attachment 4152310
> 3 of 4 females in 12/12,they grow fast in veg,topping would be a big +.
> They are growing just like the swayze did,this going to be a nice mix..


I will need a bigger room when I run these. Wowza


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 17, 2018)

Bunch of dessert mints (d.breath x sin mint cookie) and type 3 diabeetus (ss4 x gg4) structure is great on all these plants no short shitty dinks. Good veg speed and healthy. Last round of both crosses was very good with some incredible dirty birdies. Working the dessert mints to f2


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I've always heard peeps knock mars hydro, how do u like yours tho?


For what I use it for(dusting plants with pollen) in a 2x2 tent for 2 weeks.. it is a damn fine light.

They grow nug just fine,the bigger watt ones anyway..


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My GMO x Swayze's are praying to the light today and catching up to the others.
> One spindly plant of the GMO x Swayze
> @genuity I have my eye on
> Cojack x honeybee F3--- #1
> ...


This cross has me very interested in it..

The mom is nice,not my cup of tea(makes me very chatty Kathy) but my mom's & the other grown folks love it.. but her growth is what I really like,long spears of spermint Laden nugs,that have a open structure to them(not truly fluffy),the dried nugs took on a hash/incense type smell,earthy tones.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> Bunch of dessert mints (d.breath x sin mint cookie) and type 3 diabeetus (ss4 x gg4) structure is great on all these plants no short shitty dinks. Good veg speed and healthy. Last round of both crosses was very good with some incredible dirty birdies. Working the dessert mints to f2View attachment 4152359View attachment 4152361View attachment 4152363


Love that name...

Type 3 diabeetus 

And that room & plants just gave me a kick in the ass,to get back to work... 
Thank you


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

What a difference a day makes!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I ran through one set of A & B both through veg (did ok) and then through flower (didn't like) it's kind of greasy and mixing the 1:1perfectly was a pita, the bottles suck (quart ?) all around I couldn't wait to get back to pbp or grow big 1 bottle systems.
> 
> I'm currently rocking grow big in veg (coco and dwc) and switch between tiger/big bloom & neptunes (neptunes stinks in hydro so tiger works great here)
> 
> A lot of people get great results with the canna lines I didn't like them.


Yeah I might not run the canna nutes, but my brother really likes them. I'm still hoping the tupur thing is just a hiccup because it has been solid in the past.

When I first started running the tupur in 2015 I ran it with pop grow throughout all cycles and got great flavor but lacked a little on resin production, so I switched back to general hydro 3 part for a bit and resin was on point but flavor lacked.

Now I run flora nova grow throughout all cycles and I add a little GH flora bloom (pink stuff). 

I think I gotta chill on watering the plants until they get good roots going. Lessons learned.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> What are u 1\4thing it up with just curious
> Hatchet, machete, bowie? All three?


I use a 3” fixed blade, n a 2” havolon (razor)


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah I might not run the canna nutes, but my brother really likes them. I'm still hoping the tupur thing is just a hiccup because it has been solid in the past.
> 
> When I first started running the tupur in 2015 I ran it with pop grow throughout all cycles and got great flavor but lacked a little on resin production, so I switched back to general hydro 3 part for a bit and resin was on point but flavor lacked.
> 
> ...


I've only ever ran GH in my res. I only used micro and bloom @1:1 in veg and 1:2 in bloom with good results. Though I'm not using a res right now I'm running some Greenleaf nutes on what isnt getting organic outdoor and it seems to be working well for veg.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 18, 2018)

My buddy and I popped a pack of Tomahawk about six weeks ago.
I have 5 plants and I think four of them are male


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2018)

Try using some epsom for that def. Works great especially on sativa strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2018)

Well I don't often spend much money on speciality grow products but I had to take a chance on Canna's rhizotonic because all my cuts and seedlings seem to not be digging this new bag of tupur, a fucking again. I need to get these roots going cuz now they're shitting out on me. I'm gonna ditch the tupur because this shit with some bags performing like normal and some performing half ass is not cool at all.

The problem seems to be the tupur is not drying out fast like it used to or just not holding O2 and then the water in the dirt stagnates or something but no root growth. So this weekend everything is going in canna coco and I'm gonna run canna A and B and see how that works. My bro likes it so I figured I'd give it a go. 

Sux cuz I did love the tupur, I mean I have several grows posted on RIU with tupur and zero issues until I had to go to a different store and buy a bag back in Jan. because my local shop was out. That bag from the other store was the bag that I had all the issues with the grapes 13 seedlings. So after the shit bag I went back to my local shop to get a new bag of tupur for the tangerine power and goji seedlings and that bag performed as it should, no issues. Well my go to shop went out of freaking business 3 weeks ago so I had to get a another bag of tupur from an unfamiliar shop to which I put in my LVTK and goji seedlings a couple weeks ago and they look like shit. Water logged and no roots, even the clones I've put in it started looking like shit. 

I also put in my 6 beans from the TP into tupur from this bag but I have been barely watering them so they're just moving slower than I like but at least not water logged and locked out.

For $58 and liter this shit best work! Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I don't often spend much money on speciality grow products but I had to take a chance on Canna's rhizotonic because all my cuts and seedlings seem to not be digging this new bag of tupur, a fucking again. I need to get these roots going cuz now they're shitting out on me. I'm gonna ditch the tupur because this shit with some bags performing like normal and some performing half ass is not cool at all.
> 
> The problem seems to be the tupur is not drying out fast like it used to or just not holding O2 and then the water in the dirt stagnates or something but no root growth. So this weekend everything is going in canna coco and I'm gonna run canna A and B and see how that works. My bro likes it so I figured I'd give it a go.
> 
> ...


My buddy just switched from Tupur to Cyco Coco (pearl) and said it is like night and day difference.
Dudes at Royal gold are slippin


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My buddy and I popped a pack of Tomahawk about six weeks ago.
> I have 5 plants and I think four of them are male


Tomorrow I'm putting remainder in to find out the rest of the story... hopefully their settled in...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 20, 2018)

GMO x Swayze getting some room to stretch its legs.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 20, 2018)

Had to open em up


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I don't often spend much money on speciality grow products but I had to take a chance on Canna's rhizotonic because all my cuts and seedlings seem to not be digging this new bag of tupur, a fucking again. I need to get these roots going cuz now they're shitting out on me. I'm gonna ditch the tupur because this shit with some bags performing like normal and some performing half ass is not cool at all.
> 
> The problem seems to be the tupur is not drying out fast like it used to or just not holding O2 and then the water in the dirt stagnates or something but no root growth. So this weekend everything is going in canna coco and I'm gonna run canna A and B and see how that works. My bro likes it so I figured I'd give it a go.
> 
> ...


I’ve always been a fan of the rizo . Works well. I’ll give a tip that was passed onto me. If you foliar it you can use it at half rate and will help even more then just on the roots. Works well but once I switched to organics I kinda forgot about it but in veg with canna or some other hydro nute it really helps the roots pop. Just gets expensive cuz it’s easy to use on everything all the time.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2018)

The 4 GMO x Swayze are males..
 
Was looking good..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> The 4 GMO x Swayze are males..
> View attachment 4154171
> Was looking good..


Bummer!! My 4 hss x mimosa are getting potted up tonight.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Bummer!! My 4 hss x mimosa are getting potted up tonight.


I had a feeling that I should have popped about 30 of these.(4 out of 6 seeds)male the other 2 got killed.

Put 30 GMO x dessert breath down a day or so back..

That GMO is some strong smoke,good vegging plant,gets big in 12/12 & puts out mass nugs..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I’ve always been a fan of the rizo . Works well. I’ll give a tip that was passed onto me. If you foliar it you can use it at half rate and will help even more then just on the roots. Works well but once I switched to organics I kinda forgot about it but in veg with canna or some other hydro nute it really helps the roots pop. Just gets expensive cuz it’s easy to use on everything all the time.


I typically don't need any help with roots or veg but I'm having way too many issues with Tupur. It was solid as fuck but this is 2 bags in a row and my shit is hitting from this lack of vigor and growth.

I'm scrapping the tupur and buying coco tomorrow. I'm not sure if it is royal gold slipping or just distributors are letting it sit in shitty conditions.

Once I get out of an apartment I'm going organic but for now too much for my small space. Cheers and thanks


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2018)

This is Ghost town f2 x Swayze 1 of the 4 I kept to run along side my Swayze cut..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is Ghost town f2 x Swayze 1 of the 4 I kept to run along side my Swayze cut..
> View attachment 4154639


Did I see somewhere saying you run Jack’s All Purpose? Disclaimer; I may have been drunk and confused.

I am a Jack’s fan, myself, in that I mess around with several of their products and see no need to spend more money. Every plant I have seems pretty happy with the program around here.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Did I see somewhere saying you run Jack’s All Purpose? Disclaimer; I may have been drunk and confused.
> 
> I am a Jack’s fan, myself, in that I mess around with several of their products and see no need to spend more money. Every plant I have seems pretty happy with the program around here.


Yup.

Just got back to it after a few yrs of chasing after new shit..
I need to get 10-20-20 or something similar for flower.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup.
> 
> Just got back to it after a few yrs of chasing after new shit..
> I need to get 10-20-20 or something similar for flower.


I have wondered about running the 10-30-20 blossom booster for a whole run.
I use the JR Peters Oasis Hydro 16-4-17 and a fair bit of MKP in tap water for most everything, water pH around 6.0-6.2, and I plan to do the same thing in dwc. It ends up around that 1-2-2 ratio, and nobody is complaining. I throw some Jack’s AP or Blossom Booster in there a time or two per run, and that’s my whole “program.”


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 22, 2018)

Dessert breath x mimosa


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have wondered about running the 10-30-20 blossom booster for a whole run.
> I use the JR Peters Oasis Hydro 16-4-17 and a fair bit of MKP in tap water for most everything, water pH around 6.0-6.2, and I plan to do the same thing in dwc. It ends up around that 1-2-2 ratio, and nobody is complaining. I throw some Jack’s AP or Blossom Booster in there a time or two per run, and that’s my whole “program.”


Do a search on KISS
Keep is simple stoner
I’m going to try this method soon.


Edit for the CP crew
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=191645

https://www.rollitup.org/t/k-i-s-s-method.876082/page-2


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do a search on KISS
> Keep is simple stoner
> I’m going to try this method soon.
> 
> ...


Thing is, the stuff I already have is going to last me about 15 more years, or until it precipitates and goes bad. I have plenty of time to find a new product. Seems to me the only trick to growing cannabis compared to other crops is that it prefers a little bit less nitrogen than many plants, and loves a lot of light.


----------



## THT (Jun 23, 2018)

Columbian gold x cackleberry #1 stacking with no end in sight


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2018)

Honeystomper available as freebies at southern crux seed bank on IG
 
 

These grow like some kush plants(thick,short,stocky) on most,will get bigger plants in the #2 honeystomper (which are the ones going to SCSB) #1 went to (OES)

Other freebies (GMO x Swayze) 
(Honeystomper X mimosa )
(Dessert breath X mimosa) 
(Cojack x honeybee f3)


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 24, 2018)

the mimosa & dessert breath is very enticing. especially that DB male you got. mm mmm. had to snag another pack of mimosa to hunt through along with the mimosa x sorbetto im doing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 24, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> the mimosa & dessert breath is very enticing. especially that DB male you got. mm mmm. had to snag another pack of mimosa to hunt through along with the mimosa x sorbetto im doing.


mimosa is great stuff imo
I kept one girl and one boy and hitting every other girl in the garden with that boy


----------



## tatonka (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh my how you have grown


----------



## tatonka (Jun 25, 2018)

The GMO x Swayze smells exactly like a bowl of PHO.

One skunk smelling one


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The GMO x Swayze smells exactly like a bowl of PHO.
> 
> One skunk smelling one


I hope you get a female or 2 to play with...


----------



## the gnome (Jun 25, 2018)

looks like I'll have 100% with all these.
fast germing and strong vigor!
only one seed from a pak of 15 didn't crack, the other 2 paks were 100% and it is 100% in the rock wool.
the 15 pak was the legend og x dessert breath,
11 beans in the HSS x Mimosa,
I had 11 with the DB x Mimosa but a fugg'd up accident crushed 3 beans
in the lid of the meds bottle lock down lid so ended up with 8


----------



## tatonka (Jun 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> I hope you get a female or 2 to play with...


Me too gen me too.
I'm getting a greenhouse in the next week and after I set it these will head out to safety from the shitty Portland/Seattle weather we have been having.
Thanks again for the opportunity to run these gems.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 26, 2018)

Top view of honey stomper purp x mimosa


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 26, 2018)

I have taught my friend well dessert breath x mimosa on the two right and honeystomper #2 the two on the left.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 26, 2018)

The Hickok Haze x Pig Whistle chuck took


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2018)

Pura Vida


----------



## bmgnoot (Jun 27, 2018)

Pretty pumped about this.. wanted to share with my rollitup checker homeys.. my own chuck of genuitys Dessert breath x sin mint cookies f1 male I’ve been working with. Dessert Mints. 2nd sample was also 32.1% ..this one 33.1% if you can’t see. So keep on chucking mates! Free seeds can get ya in the 30% club just as well as those 2-300 packs! Big thanks @genuity for sharing his work all these years


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> Pretty pumped about this.. wanted to share with my rollitup checker homeys.. my own chuck of genuitys Dessert breath x sin mint cookies f1 male I’ve been working with. Dessert Mints. 2nd sample was also 32.1% ..this one 33.1% if you can’t see. So keep on chucking mates! Free seeds can get ya in the 30% club just as well as those 2-300 packs! Big thanks @genuity for sharing his work all these yearsView attachment 4156715


Chucking at it's finest...+ growing clean nugs like @bmgnoot Will get you nugs like that.


----------



## main cola (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's the mutant GMO X Swayze
I think she'll grow out of it


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 28, 2018)

GMO x Swayze are chugging along nicely. They seem to be a little slow to veg, but are already putting off a nice skunky funk on the stem rub.


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2018)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm thinking I did as well....


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> View attachment 4157223


You talking about the GPS thread missing?
Any info on that?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2018)

My 2 HoneyStompers are as tall as me 
Crazy branching, starting to frost up nice 
30ish days, I think. Smells like a sweet grape candy 
I can’t wait to do a clone run , I think this girl can make some serious numbers, once I dial her in .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> You talking about the GPS thread missing?
> Any info on that?


Da fuck, ?
Looks like my post count is down too, probably about the amount I’ve posted in that thread .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2018)

@genuity 
Huge congrats on getting your foot in the door, I’ll get the wife to take pics with a real cam when they finish. 
My cell pics don’t do them justice.


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's my other GMO x Swayze doing good


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> You talking about the GPS thread missing?
> Any info on that?


Lol, wait, what? So much drama.


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, wait, what? So much drama.


Did you miss it? The GPS thread disappeared today and it reappeared later on in the day.. sunni said there was a glitch in The Matrix


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> Did you miss it? The GPS thread disappeared today and it reappeared later on in the day.. sunni said there was a glitch in The Matrix


They didn’t anticipate a critical mass of hype could have computational consequences, easy mistake.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 30, 2018)

What light cycle are you all using for males 18/6 12/12 or 11/13? Looking for more pollen to collect was blessed with a dessert breath x mimosa male


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What light cycle are you all using for males 18/6 12/12 or 11/13? Looking for more pollen to collect was blessed with a dessert breath x mimosa male


I stick with 12/12.. no real reason.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> I stick with 12/12.. no real reason.


When do you put them under the 12/12 cycle, as soon as they show sex? Or do you let them grow out for a while. It doesn't require very much light to flower the males either, does it?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> When do you put them under the 12/12 cycle, as soon as they show sex? Or do you let them grow out for a while. It doesn't require very much light to flower the males either, does it?


I often toss my males under a cfl, but I’m only using them to collect a small amount of pollen.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> When do you put them under the 12/12 cycle, as soon as they show sex? Or do you let them grow out for a while. It doesn't require very much light to flower the males either, does it?


I try to put them in 12/12 when they show sex(in my main room 6k) for 2 weeks or so(right befor pods start to open.

Then he gets put under a lil mars hydro(90 watt) with the females I want hit,they stay in that tent for around 2 weeks..

I have not seen a real slow down in the males,doing it that way..


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I often toss my males under a cfl, but I’m only using them to collect a small amount of pollen.





genuity said:


> I try to put them in 12/12 when they show sex(in my main room 6k) for 2 weeks or so(right befor pods start to open.
> 
> Then he gets put under a lil mars hydro(90 watt) with the females I want hit,they stay in that tent for around 2 weeks..
> 
> I have not seen a real slow down in the males,doing it that way..


Thank you, gentlemen. 
I have a few showing now. I think I will put them one gallon fabrics and set them in a closet with some warm cfl on a 12/12 timer. I've never flowered any males but would like to collect some pollen to hang on to and use here and there or make F2s. This thread was a big motivation to that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> I have a few showing now. I think I will put them one gallon fabrics and set them in a closet with some warm cfl on a 12/12 timer. I've never flowered any males but would like to collect some pollen to hang on to and use here and there or make F2s. This thread was a big motivation to that. Thanks for the help.


These post bring me so much enjoyment,it's a lot of good seed makers out,that produce some fire nugs....but what you can create on your own,IMO will be right on the same level, sometimes better.

I still purchase seeds,but it has become way more refined from when I first started.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> These post bring me so much enjoyment,it's a lot of good seed makers out,that produce some fire nugs....but what you can create on your own,IMO will be right on the same level, sometimes better.
> 
> I still purchase seeds,but it has become way more refined from when I first started.


That's what I am talking about, Gen. I have some things in mind that could produce some fire, for sure. I love projects and learning and self sufficiency as well, so it should be a great bit of fun, regardless.


----------



## THT (Jul 1, 2018)

Another week down, Columbian Gold X Cackle Berry #1, looks like its gonna be a pain in the ass to trim, not exactly a winner but not at all a loser. Nugs are big and denser than mama, Smell is like Columbian gold with rubber or fuel like notes


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> These post bring me so much enjoyment,it's a lot of good seed makers out,that produce some fire nugs....but what you can create on your own,IMO will be right on the same level, sometimes better.
> 
> I still purchase seeds,but it has become way more refined from when I first started.


i only buy/purchuase/run seeds that have a specific connection the the lineage im chucking or hitting with.* these days that is.. i used to be much more whimsical with my seed purchases*. im not a fan of the reversing fems/male banging to hit every "elite cut" "clone only" whatever hype out there... packs of that nature ive run are generally mixed phenos with accompanying instability and limited keepers. gotta match genetics, work cousins and what not..

side note im super sad i tragically lost my DB cut ( the F1 dessert mints progeny has been such a good mach its a shame i cant make unlimited batches of them


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2018)

THT said:


> Another week down, Columbian Gold X Cackle Berry #1, looks like its gonna be a pain in the ass to trim, not exactly a winner but not at all a loser. Nugs are big and denser than mama, Smell is like Columbian gold with rubber or fuel like notes
> View attachment 4158879 View attachment 4158880 View attachment 4158881 View attachment 4158883 View attachment 4158884


That would make a great outdoor strain where I'm from .


----------



## bobqp (Jul 2, 2018)

Harvested about 100 fem seeds. Crumbled lime x lemon skunk. 
Pollinated a Cinderella xx with a fem critical mass . 
Love the smell of crumbled lime. Different smells from each plant. But great structure on them.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2018)

I always wondered how good a male really is,if he is only hitting "elite" cuts..
Go hit a basic bitch(no disrespect to women) and let me see what he puts out..

A strong female,is 10X better than a special male

 
No rush..

Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze 
 
1 gal pot of rich ass soil,feed Neptune harvest line..lil bit of Epsom. 

Growing just fine..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jul 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I always wondered how good a male really is,if he is only hitting "elite" cuts..
> Go hit a basic bitch(no disrespect to women) and let me see what he puts out..
> 
> A strong female,is 10X better than a special male
> ...


What is that first pic gen??? Looks alien


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> What is that first pic gen??? Looks alien


Peanut


----------



## THT (Jul 2, 2018)

bobqp said:


> That would make a great outdoor strain where I'm from .


I am willing to bet it would be great outdoor just about anywhere, The flower time seems pretty short and the vigor all throughout has been somewhat magical. Smell is also on point!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 2, 2018)

Tang pow x goji, this is my brothers seedling, mine are still recovering. It's looking pretty good so far.
I'm thinking about keeping a cut of this peakseedsbc's c99 to get hit with the next round of pollination. She has no smell really and could be frostier but she stacks like a pro and the bud to leaf ratio is killer. 
  

Just wanted to add this is my favorite thread since finding rollitup. Tons of smoke from all this fire!


----------



## tatonka (Jul 2, 2018)

I have been battling powdery mildew and I think it may be in check for now.
It's not in my flower room, thankfully.
The rest of my property and the Veg area has had it.
Cut off infected leaves.
One application of neem. Waited a day and then a foliar of sodium bi carbonate.

The Chuckers Paradise plants are on the mend. Still waiting on sex to upcan.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I often toss my males under a cfl, but I’m only using them to collect a small amount of pollen.


I find that CFLs are more than adequate for making lots of beans in small spaces. This is the 2' x 3' that's finishing up a goodly amount of beans. 6 different shirlys hit w/ copper chem dust.


----------



## genuity (Jul 3, 2018)

I'd definitely keep a cut of that c99,how was she grown?

Run her through all mediums,till she puts out her scents..


----------



## main cola (Jul 3, 2018)

So I topped one of the GMO x Swayze and i looked at the top under my Jeweler's loupe and I can see lots of trichomes already and also what looks to be like a female preflower..So I'm super happy..Thank you @genuity for giving me the chance to run your gear


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'd definitely keep a cut of that c99,how was she grown?
> 
> Run her through all mediums,till she puts out her scents..


Thanks man, unfortunately she was grown in Tupur which I've been battling with here lately so she definitely can get much better. 

This one definitely was effected from the run in tupur and I think she might have needed more nitrogen throughout flower as well. 

I'm gonna run her in coco this time using canna A and B. Hopefully she has some flavors to bring out yet because she has some really nice flowers.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 4, 2018)

Honey stomper purp x mimosa kicking ass


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2018)

I put 30 (Honeystomper purp x Mimosa) to germ.29 made it to veg,after 5 weeks,28 got put in 12/12.

Out of them 28,I have 12 females,with one still in veg..

Out of them 12 in 12/12,8 are showing signs of nice colors..
 

Happy so far.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> I put 30 (Honeystomper purp x Mimosa) to germ.29 made it to veg,after 5 weeks,28 got put in 12/12.
> 
> Out of them 28,I have 12 females,with one still in veg..
> 
> ...


Can’t wait for that color to start coming in!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> I put 30 (Honeystomper purp x Mimosa) to germ.29 made it to veg,after 5 weeks,28 got put in 12/12.
> 
> Out of them 28,I have 12 females,with one still in veg..
> 
> ...


That looks delicious!


----------



## the gnome (Jul 5, 2018)

ok, out of rockwool into soil
lol, I feel Like I way behind everyone else in here,
i'll hopefully have more interesting pics in a few months

HSS x DB
nice stem wub aromas already!


DB x x Mimosa


and the Legend OG "crinkle leaf" x DB


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok, out of rockwool into soil
> lol, I feel Like I way behind everyone else in here,
> i'll hopefully have more interesting pics in a few months
> 
> ...


You should end up with some very nice females


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

THT said:


> I am willing to bet it would be great outdoor just about anywhere, The flower time seems pretty short and the vigor all throughout has been somewhat magical. Smell is also on point!


Are you doing any future breeding with it ?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I find that CFLs are more than adequate for making lots of beans in small spaces. This is the 2' x 3' that's finishing up a goodly amount of beans. 6 different shirlys hit w/ copper chem dust.
> 
> View attachment 4159550 View attachment 4159552 View attachment 4159553 View attachment 4159556 View attachment 4159557 View attachment 4159558


I only used a 250 watt cfl when I did breeding indoors. Low heat and good growth.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 5, 2018)

GMO x Swayze. I’m going to flip to flowering next week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I only used a 250 watt cfl when I did breeding indoors. Low heat and good growth.


Yes, enough growth, but not too much for the space and estimated time. I've used one 250 watt cfl in the past - still have the bulb and fixture, but didn't get very good coverage beyond the middle area. now use 105 watt bulbs per foot, so 3 in the 2 x 3 and 4 in the 2 x 4. Both these are normally my veg tents, but just didn't feel good about the annual back deck chuck after losing most to early rains and mold last year.

The other benefit to the 105 watts, is the flexibility to turn some on / off, or stagger them at various heights. I've used those tents for the final days of _l o n g _ flowering plants so others could access the bloom tent.


----------



## THT (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Are you doing any future breeding with it ?


Yes I am for sure. This one female I hit with swami's Nigerian blue. But also have 4 more females that I am pheno Hunting through right now. The best girl will be back crossed again with the best of 4 cackleberry males, which I am also hunting at this very moment.


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2018)

Got some Golden Papaya x Jelly Breath fems popping above the soil. Should definitely be a carbon filter buster the Jelly Breath already is. I always have panic attacks when the power goes out lol!


----------



## THT (Jul 5, 2018)

THT said:


> Yes I am for sure. This one female I hit with swami's Nigerian blue. But also have 4 more females that I am pheno Hunting through right now. The best girl will be back crossed again with the best of 4 cackleberry males, which I am also hunting at this very moment.


there will be enough for testers should anyone be interested and have some extra space in a few months 
pm me if so.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> You should end up with some very nice females


there's already several stand outs in each cross getting my attention amigo


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2018)

So found some interesting info about reversing males in Chuckys Bagseed thread since I picked up a pack. Seems like a few steps beyond just reversing the male like I intended to do.



tonygreen said:


> I tried to get chunk to think about doin that with his prize male! I wish we would all inbreed a little more before we outcross! Its another step from a simple straight cross but well worth it when you see the traits you want passing to progeny reliably. Less of a crapshoot... Self that bitch and find a baby that is identical or better to the moms traits you want then make the cross. Take your prize male and self him onto himself and find the girls and youll know what he carries and passes on his X without guessing or hoping.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok, out of rockwool into soil
> lol, I feel Like I way behind everyone else in here,
> i'll hopefully have more interesting pics in a few months
> 
> ...


Don't trip buddy, I started some seeds beginning of June and they are now just getting hardened stems, lol. I had bit of trouble and had to rescue transplant in order to save them. 

So you're still ahead of some people like me. Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Jul 5, 2018)

Cojack x honeybee F3 
#2, #4 and #5 are confirmed dudes.

I am going to keep #4 around and get some pollen for chucking.

Cojack x honeybee F3 #1 and #3 are not positive females but I am going to trigger flowering to get them to show.

Gmo x Swayze #1 and #2 are dudes.
I will keep #2 around for chucking 
Both males I am keeping back were the two plants least affected by the fucking powdery mildew


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

THT said:


> there will be enough for testers should anyone be interested and have some extra space in a few months
> pm me if so.


I'm keen.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

the gnome said:


> there's already several stand outs in each cross getting my attention amigo


Is that structure wise or smell wise ?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, enough growth, but not too much for the space and estimated time. I've used one 250 watt cfl in the past - still have the bulb and fixture, but didn't get very good coverage beyond the middle area. now use 105 watt bulbs per foot, so 3 in the 2 x 3 and 4 in the 2 x 4. Both these are normally my veg tents, but just didn't feel good about the annual back deck chuck after losing most to early rains and mold last year.
> 
> The other benefit to the 105 watts, is the flexibility to turn some on / off, or stagger them at various heights. I've used those tents for the final days of _l o n g _ flowering plants so others could access the bloom tent.


CFLs are not the best for big plants but are good enough for 12/12 from seed breeding. . the worst part about them is you really can't stagger plant heights with them or one will have insufficient light.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Is that structure wise or smell wise ?


I started both HSS x Mimosa and DB x Mimosa 1st, 
they sprouted week faster over the Legend og x DB and bigger, 
at this point HSS has the best structure and aromas by far, very nice structures.
heavy T Rex tooth serrations leaves


----------



## tatonka (Jul 6, 2018)

motorbreath
Grown by a buddy


----------



## bobqp (Jul 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I started both HSS x Mimosa and DB x Mimosa 1st,
> they sprouted week faster over the Legend og x DB and bigger,
> at this point HSS has the best structure and aromas by far, very nice structures.
> heavy T Rex tooth serrations leaves


How long veg time do you think.you will have ?


----------



## tatonka (Jul 6, 2018)

Purple Markers are the Honeybee cross
And green are Gmo x Swayze.
I sprayed them last night when the light went off with Bulletproof Si foliar.
The silicon seemed to help them immediately.
These are just temporary pots until I can take them outside.
I am a little leary until I get the powdery mildew all over my property in check.

I think i will be brewing compost tea and spray it everywhere, my grass will love it.
These truly are special plants gen.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4160782 motorbreath
> Grown by a buddy


I grew out the OG Chem from CSG. It was MB x Chembx2. It was some of the most potent herb I’ve ever smoked.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> How long veg time do you think.you will have ?


as for veg time I'll have to see how fast or slow all this new talent takes to being topped/worked
and filling out a canopy. Ive been doing tree's for quite a while but time to start with nice scrog.
I love those canopies loaded with big fat colola's 

all I can do is give em the lites, nutes with lots of TLC making an environment conducive 
for the best growth I can muster up.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> as for veg time I'll have to see how fast or slow all this new talent takes to being topped/worked
> and filling out a canopy. Ive been doing tree's for quite a while but time to start with nice scrog.
> I love those canopies loaded with big fat colola's
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. We have a lot of rainfall here in AUs. So I'm taking a bit of risk growing 
Bodhi
Karma genetics and rare dankness outdoors. Havt to see which ones like heat and humidity with a bit of rain. Look forward to seeing your plants grow.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Purple Markers are the Honeybee cross
> And green are Gmo x Swayze.
> I sprayed them last night when the light went off with Bulletproof Si foliar.
> The silicon seemed to help them immediately.
> ...


Looking great


----------



## bobqp (Jul 6, 2018)

Its the middle of winter here in Australia and Thursday was almost the hottest day in winter in 159 years. Using the fans at work to keep cool. Its a very weird winter. Here's a couple of pics of gth1 just starting to show sex . growing so healthy outdoors in winter. And a pic of crumbled lime x lemon skunk female seeds. I don't really want to buy seeds anymore so hopefully I can swap seeds with a few growers from america and Europe. 
Got a few strains outdoors growing 12/12 from seed. 
Skylotus
Uplift
Joystick
Josh dog og
Sour power of
Skullcap
Bikerkush .will make a few pollen chucks crossing a few of these strains over each other.


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 7, 2018)

amgprb said:


> @danky supreme man thats crazy! I have a cross that looks way too damn similar! View attachment 3383920
> 
> View attachment 3383921
> 
> ...


How is Cherry bomb anyway ? Ive never grown her but heard great things


----------



## ThaSeedMan (Jul 7, 2018)

Flaming Pie said:


> I really wish I could of made that Goji x grapestomper..
> 
> Two glistening specimens.


I have goji OG & Grape stomper in my garden 

Reversed some Grape stomper years ago 

Also DJ Shorts Grape Krush 

Goji x Grape stomper does sound interesting though


----------



## THT (Jul 7, 2018)

Picking up some orange terps on my Orange Blossom Special male. Gonna keep him around for some chucks.
 

And Columbia X Cackle this week needing some support ties as it puts on weight and leans into the OBS. Fox-tailing quite a bit now and still no end in sight.


----------



## THT (Jul 7, 2018)

THT said:


> Columbia X Cackle


I didn't even realize how thrashed some of this plant is until I looked close at these pics. I gotta pay a bit more attention to PH and PPM fluctuations with these small (3gallon) DWC grows. I let this one get a little bit neglected unfortunately.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 7, 2018)

gnome said:


> as for veg time I'll have to see how fast or slow all this new talent takes


the Legend OG x DB cross is maybe a week behind the other 2, but checking the AM I may have some speedy veg'rs..... they look to be catching up and who knows, they may overtake the others 



bobqp said:


> Sounds like a plan. We have a lot of rainfall here in AUs. So I'm taking a bit of risk growing
> Bodhi
> Karma genetics and rare dankness outdoors. Havt to see which ones like heat and humidity with a bit of rain. Look forward to seeing your plants grow.


I'm down south also, not as far as you tho mate lol  
I'm in the sunshine state and tight now rh is through the roof til mid-sept.
when the chance arises I put my babies out in a nice rain, hit em with fertz and they go nutz
I swear I can almost see em grow an inch or more in a couple days, something about that rain water.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 7, 2018)

Six seeds from the chuck.
I am going to have to be a little more generous with the pollen next time.

Hickok Haze x Pig Whistle


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2018)

See what this flavor is about..
 
"It's it" Gelato 

With a tray of legend og (crinkle) cuts in the back..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

I like those clone containers, I'll need to search some out.

I had an itch up my ass and went on a bean ordering spree. Sent money in for HSO black dog from hemp depot and gonna ship money to SOLseeds for Karma's ghostrider go and cannarado's east cake.

This fall and winter should be tasty as fuck, lol.

Has anyone here ever run mendo purp x bubba kush? Is it a small yielder?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2018)

Copper Chem x Orgi, with about half the plant left to check.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 8, 2018)

the gnome said:


> the Legend OG x DB cross is maybe a week behind the other 2, but checking the AM I may have some speedy veg'rs..... they look to be catching up and who knows, they may overtake the others
> 
> 
> I'm down south also, not as far as you tho mate lol
> ...


I've heard of people putting 10 litre containers in the fridge full of rainwater and making the water nice and cold then spraying the plants to replicate a storm making rapid growth. I bought a spare fridge to try it out


----------



## bobqp (Jul 8, 2018)

Not my plants . but it is my cross. 
C99 x lemon skunk. Ive been using lemon skunk ( ledo uno x skunk 1 x mexican) as a pollen donor on most of my strains. Very drought and mold resistant strain with lemon smell. Although the lemon smell doesnt come through in the crosses. Crossed the lemon skunk over crumbled lime, critical +2.0 . pic is lemon skunk bud


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> See what this flavor is about..
> View attachment 4161681
> "It's it" Gelato
> 
> With a tray of legend og (crinkle) cuts in the back..


whats their fee over at first glass genetics? almost joined a "clone club" out here on the east coast but couldnt link up with the guy being 4.5 hours away


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 8, 2018)

GMO x Swayze going to flip these tomorrow. They are stinking up the place, I fear for the life of my scrubber.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

BX1's of some Dream Ripper (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream) at 6 weeks from flip. 3 of 6 in this run that have some potential to carry on with.

   

Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> whats their fee over at first glass genetics? almost joined a "clone club" out here on the east coast but couldnt link up with the guy being 4.5 hours away


No fees,good people... real good people, hit him up.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> No fees,good people... real good people, hit him up.


That LA Traffic--Motorbreath sure sounds good.
I'm anxious to see what you get cooking with the Gelato


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> That LA Traffic--Motorbreath sure sounds good.
> I'm anxious to see what you get cooking with the Gelato


So much fire to be had,motorbreath is the next one I want & a few others to try out..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2018)

Bubbly pics coming tonight. The Bubba shining through strong with a few outliers. 

Plan is to work a bx1 on two ends, one mimosa bx1 and one bubba bx1, we're in assessing mode and will take selections when they deem appropriate, if none prove to be worthy we'll keep digging in testers. 

Hopefully we can keep the single/double digit trend going and find our keepers before we hit specimen 100 

No more testers are being sent out but those that have them I wish you the best with them!


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

Back on track with the Honeybee F3 crosses and the GMO x Swayze.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 8, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I've heard of people putting 10 litre containers in the fridge full of rainwater and making the water nice and cold then spraying the plants to replicate a storm making rapid growth. I bought a spare fridge to try it out


during a good thunder storm with lightening popping is a very good time to put the babies out, 
provided they won't get damaged.
some of you may have noticed but I mention this every chance i get lol
whenever lightening pops, during the strike nitrates are produced as a side reaction, 
absorbed by the rain that then falls to earth as the nitrate rich rain drops are transported to the ground, 
where it is absorbed by plants 
maybe another reason why plants look so healthy and alive after a good storm


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2018)

A few South beach sherb x dessert breath


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 8, 2018)

Hit a very candy lemon Night Rider pheno female from Greenpoint with a nice stacked Black SS male from Breeders Boutique

Excited to see what happens, my first chuck, first time I let a male stick around because it was the only Black SS seed that popped from a 2014 pack

Stay tuned ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hit a very candy lemon Night Rider pheno female from Greenpoint with a nice stacked Black SS male from Breeders Boutique
> 
> Excited to see what happens, my first chuck, first time I let a male stick around because it was the only Black SS seed that popped from a 2014 pack
> 
> ...


That's how to do it...


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 8, 2018)

Also hit the mass medical s1 star pupil with the Black SS polllen


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hit a very candy lemon Night Rider pheno female from Greenpoint with a nice stacked Black SS male from Breeders Boutique
> 
> Excited to see what happens, my first chuck, first time I let a male stick around because it was the only Black SS seed that popped from a 2014 pack
> 
> ...


Black Rose is a good one. It has been in my circle for years now.
Very good medicine. 
I may have to run it again soon. Excellent work Mr.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hit a very candy lemon Night Rider pheno female from Greenpoint with a nice stacked Black SS male from Breeders Boutique
> 
> Excited to see what happens, my first chuck, first time I let a male stick around because it was the only Black SS seed that popped from a 2014 pack
> 
> ...


Nice! Look forward to watching how it turns out.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

Gmo x Swayze #3 and #4 are showing female pre flowers.
Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Gmo x Swayze #3 and #4 are showing female pre flowers.
> Yes!!!!!!!!


Got me feeling like Drake"im upset".....lol

I really wanted a female out of them seeds I put down..


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> Got me feeling like Drake"im upset".....lol
> 
> I really wanted a female out of them seeds I put down..


Maybe a F2 run is in order. They are very beautiful plants and I am sure something great is about to be found by one of us with this cross. They are pretty uniform and they have that broth smell on the stem run. 
My chances of getting a female out of the honeybee cross is narrowing.
Wish me luck. Thanks again.
I am a proud uncle


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

the gnome said:


> during a good thunder storm with lightening popping is a very good time to put the babies out,
> provided they won't get damaged.
> some of you may have noticed but I mention this every chance i get lol
> whenever lightening pops, during the strike nitrates are produced as a side reaction,
> ...


Lightning also positively charges the air so the rain water is charged by positive ions which is a big help too. Irrigating with plain ground source water just ain't the same.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> A few South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4162207


Looking forward to popping these


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 8, 2018)

What I’m working on now the father is dessert breath x mimosa females will be blood orange, blue dream auto, and blueberry gelato excited to see what’ll pop up these are crossed to preserve my genetics I no longer have beans of but also believe something interesting will pop up in the mix I can play with


----------



## bmgnoot (Jul 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> No fees,good people... real good people, hit him up.


dang free clones for erveryone? thats some robin hood shit


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2018)

bmgnoot said:


> dang free clones for erveryone? thats some robin hood shit


Oh they cost,just no VIP fees or any of that stuff..


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2018)

Man,out of these first 12 plants of Goofy grape=Honeystomper x Mimosa
 
I got some that look like Grape stomper & others look like the dad(mimosa)

But this one,this one....
 
She looks like a perfect mix of all parties involved, from the plushberry/ purple kush/mimosa/Grape stomper. .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,out of these first 12 plants of Goofy grape=Honeystomper x Mimosa
> View attachment 4162418
> I got some that look like Grape stomper & others look like the dad(mimosa)
> 
> ...


Great job brother she’s a sexy looking lady


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 9, 2018)

Dessert breath x mimosa stud cut a clone and tossed into a water bottle so I can control the pollen a lil better


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 9, 2018)

Update on the honeystomper purp x mimosa


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

I dropped 6 of Eso's G-Tang
Which is Hazeman Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power @thenotsoesoteric 


  I also dropped 6 beans of @CannaBruh Bubbly testers
Pre 98 Bubba x Mimosa
I will start a journal for these soon and post a link if anyone wants to follow.


I am excited to see what's in these seeds.

And now, for bro science; The smallest beans of each strain went into cup #4.
I read somewhere that small beans can lead to females.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

The Tomahawk male chuck was successful it appears.
Two female plants of Hickok Haze #4
One female plant of Hickok Haze #2
One female plant of Tomahawk #5
were all Molested
The male was a about 6 ft. but only had a little pollen.
New strain name
HickHawk?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I dropped 6 of Eso's G-Tang
> Which is Hazeman Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power @thenotsoesotericView attachment 4162783 View attachment 4162781
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. I'll be watching for sure! Finger crossed buddy


----------



## bobqp (Jul 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,out of these first 12 plants of Goofy grape=Honeystomper x Mimosa
> View attachment 4162418
> I got some that look like Grape stomper & others look like the dad(mimosa)
> 
> ...


Frosty little girl


----------



## bobqp (Jul 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4162720 Update on the honeystomper purp x mimosa


Perfect shade of green.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 10, 2018)

That fireball is still one of my favorites as far as looks. Love looking through this thread!


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2018)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> That fireball is still one of my favorites as far as looks. Love looking through this thread!


She was a gem...


----------



## bobqp (Jul 10, 2018)

I'll be making some auto x photo seeds soon. Gsc x skylotus . they won't flower under 24 hours of light but will flower like an autoflower if grown outside at during summer. Done this for a few seasons now. But the second generation will all grow like photoperiod plants. I presume this is how this breeders are selling so called semi auto strains. I'm hoping to make a another auto x photo strain Ripley's og x dank Sinatra.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2018)

Dusted these w/ copper chem dust; beans about 10-14 days away
Copper chem x copper chem #2
 
copper chem x copper chem #5
 
orange tree v2 x copper chem
 
pure raspberry kush x copper chem
 
dolato x copper chem


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

I gave a buddy seeds of my miyagi cross (sin city buddha's dream x critical sensi star) and another stacker. These are the beans my blue miyagi came from. So I'm hoping the tang pow x blue miyagi gets the flower size from momma, lol.

Cheers and shout out to Geedad000 keep up the good work.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 10, 2018)

Lookin good Chuckers 
Needed some alone time , needed a brake 
25k from the road, covered the alone part . 
This view covered the brake . 
4 fish, 4 casts , I lit a J b4 the 1st casts, I was still smoking it want I was done cleaning .  
 
Went fully prepared


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lookin good Chuckers
> Needed some alone time , needed a brake
> 25k from the road, covered the alone part .
> This view covered the brake .
> ...


Oh fuck yeah! Now you got me needing to get away. 

Those are some Purdy fish and the joints are just icing on the cake. We're sitting here jealous man, lol Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 10, 2018)

One more for ya guys


----------



## klx (Jul 10, 2018)

Made a little isolation chamber for my Gunslinger male. I just know my mummas are gonna be excited about a bit of Starfighter x Stardawg action!!


----------



## macsnax (Jul 10, 2018)

klx said:


> Made a little isolation chamber for my Gunslinger male. I just know my mummas are gonna be excited about a bit of Starfighter x Stardawg action!!
> 
> View attachment 4163280


Wow, that's pretty cool. How do you keep the ventilation from releasing pollen among the rest? Or are you not exhausting?


----------



## klx (Jul 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. How do you keep the ventilation from releasing pollen among the rest? Or are you not exhausting?


The black thing on top is a little PC fan exhausting through a dust mask filter. I just glued the filter to the box then taped the fan on top. There is a filtered passive intake on the back.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One more for ya guys
> View attachment 4163244


youse a living the hi life there bhbuds 

close to 50yrs ago, dad would take us to a little hide away called echo lake.
LOL... I remember wearing all my clothes and still shivering 
my azs off in the sleeping bag at nite until we started taking our herd of chihuahua's 
with us, the best sleeping bag heaters below timberline


----------



## tatonka (Jul 11, 2018)

Purple Alien (Josh D)
A nice treat from my buddy.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 11, 2018)

Heath Robinson's Black Rose F 8


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2018)

Goofy grape #22
 
 
To many smells in the room,to really try and say what it smells like,but it's not nasty..

Pics of the rest in a few.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Goofy grape #22
> View attachment 4163731
> View attachment 4163732
> To many smells in the room,to really try and say what it smells like,but it's not nasty..
> ...



nice coloration...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 11, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice coloration...


I was thinking the same thing 
Lavender buds .


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jul 11, 2018)

ThaSeedMan said:


> I have goji OG & Grape stomper in my garden
> 
> Reversed some Grape stomper years ago
> 
> ...


I just crossed out a Gogi OG to jelly pie which Is a (grape stomper x cherry pie ) x stardawg. I'm hoping to find some fire in there. Have to wait for this summer heat to die down a bit before I can start searching


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Goofy grape #22
> View attachment 4163731
> View attachment 4163732
> To many smells in the room,to really try and say what it smells like,but it's not nasty..
> ...


Is that one of your chucks? Looks purdy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2018)

Was watering my b. miyagi clone today and I'll be damn if she doesn't smell just like sprite soda with a touch of 7 up mixed with haze. She always has had a lime-ish smell & flavor but this time it is straight sprite soda. It is the 3 rd or 4 time I've flowered her out. Be interesting if she stays this was through cure. She still has a fruity undertone but the soda haze is overwhelming. She should pair well with the tang pow.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is that one of your chucks? Looks purdy


Yup,my chuck..Goofy grape=Honeystomper purp x Mimosa 

This is #17
 
Same good colors,but thicker frost..smells are all over the place..some rank,some Orange, some more fruity..


----------



## tatonka (Jul 11, 2018)

First one up and out is Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #3


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,my chuck..Goofy grape=Honeystomper purp x Mimosa
> 
> This is #17
> View attachment 4163859
> Same good colors,but thicker frost..smells are all over the place..some rank,some Orange, some more fruity..


Wow, that young one is coated in sugar! Nice work! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 12, 2018)

Final run with this sundae driver (V cut) straight fruity pebbles terps 

She’s gonna get hit with my Martian monkey F3 male


----------



## doniawon (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone running Mac from a pack ? 
I started 3 beans got 1 female. I cannot believe this plant. Shit is amazing. 
Will b running the piss out this one .glad I hit every keeper w the males. Seems like u can't go wrong w Mac pollen. 
If u can grab a pack or cut I wouldn't sleep on it .Good work cap!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 12, 2018)

Hoping my little man will be able to hit these ladies  Dessert breath x mimosa father


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,my chuck..Goofy grape=Honeystomper purp x Mimosa
> 
> This is #17
> View attachment 4163859
> Same good colors,but thicker frost..smells are all over the place..some rank,some Orange, some more fruity..


Looks good as hell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> First one up and out is Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #3View attachment 4163887


NIce, that's always a good sign. I'm guessing those beans should produce some very frosty girls. If you get a mix of that grapes pheno (hash plant for sure) and the orange flavor of the tang pow, that should make for some tasty hash!

Good luck and I'll be cheering for you.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2018)

Another Goofy grape 
 
She is a hard nug maker,not overly large,but rock solid.. she has a soda nose,with that Mimosa orange peel back-end.
 
They are only in small pots(gro-pro 1gal pots) of coco loco.
Day 30 or close.


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2018)

Full plant profile pic drop(all different Goofy grape) 
 
 
 
 

It's some fat nug makers in here & some head stash(low yields but super smoke...) plants also.
Most have that orange peel nose,with purp soda type smells(black cherry soda) for sure,crazy combinations for sure.

Got a few more,they was put in a week later,maybe 2..
Another 30 or so days & I'll get them nug pics.

Back to stripping & cleaning..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 13, 2018)

C99 x Hickok Haze

@genuity
What did you see for finishing times on the HoneyStomper?
One is looking close but I can’t get at it to scope.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> NIce, that's always a good sign. I'm guessing those beans should produce some very frosty girls. If you get a mix of that grapes pheno (hash plant for sure) and the orange flavor of the tang pow, that should make for some tasty hash!
> 
> Good luck and I'll be cheering for you.


They are all up now and the Pre 98 bubba x mimosa has three up and out.
I didn't do anything special to get them to pop.
I filled some solo cups with coco and perlite. Moist. Put a seed on the top of mixture. Covered it with a little vermiculite, and boom.
Very fresh beans and very viable.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> They are all up now and the Pre 98 bubba x mimosa has three up and out.
> I didn't do anything special to get them to pop.
> I filled some solo cups with coco and perlite. Moist. Put a seed on the top of mixture. Covered it with a little vermiculite, and boom.
> Very fresh beans and very viable.


Well they certainly were fresh beans. Hope they serve you well.

My tp x miyagi (aka berry wine) and tp x goji's are making a come back and should be ready to flower in a couple weeks, well not really ready to flower but I'm going to flower them out in a couple weeks. Just big enough so I can get a clone or 2 from each plant within the first 2 weeks of flower. 
Top row from left: Tp x goji, tp x goji, tp x miyagi (solo cup), lvtk, tp x goji (all tpxgoji have green clips on top of pots)
Bottom form left: tp x miyagi, c99 clone(very bottom of screen), goji s1, tp xmiyagi


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4164861
> C99 x Hickok Haze
> 
> @genuity
> ...


Honeystomper #1 had 58-68 day finishing times.. with a few that wanted to go 70+
Honeystomper #2 was 65+ on most.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper #1 had 58-68 day finishing times.. with a few that wanted to go 70+
> Honeystomper #2 was 65+ on most.


I got #2 
We are coming up on 8 weeks and one looks close , the other one is probably going to want an extra week. 
I definitely got grape stomper phenos, smells like grape candy, the way this plant wants to crown and branch like a palm tree is new to me, definitely something that can be manipulated to increase yield.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got #2
> We are coming up on 8 weeks and one looks close , the other one is probably going to want an extra week.
> I definitely got grape stomper phenos, smells like grape candy, the way this plant wants to crown and branch like a palm tree is new to me, definitely something that can be manipulated to increase yield.


The #2 mom was the more grape stomper looking pheno of(bright moments) wish I could find pics of her(I'll look)..

That stomper definitely likes the Bush effect.


----------



## THT (Jul 14, 2018)

Colombian Gold X Cackleberry

This is the bud that never ends... 
 

Its just goes on and on... my friends...
 

THT Started growing it knowing full well what it was
 

And refused to continued growing it forever just because...
 

Gonna give her one more week... I just need the space more than I need her.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2018)

she still has a hot minute @THT


----------



## THT (Jul 14, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> she still has a hot minute @THT


I knowwww


----------



## LETS BAZE (Jul 15, 2018)

So the females from the batch of milk and cookies pollen I collected hermied. I will not be using that pollen anymore. Going to do a mini pollen chuck and hit my keepers in 1 gal pots for personal use using a male seedjunky dosipop (tkxdosidos) for the first batch and peanutbutter breath male for second batch. So it would be
Pbbxpbb
Pbbxsj dosipop
Pbbxcannaradosi
Pbbxunderdawg og
Pbbxcookie kush

Then the same strains hit with the seed junky dosipop male. Really looking forward to the hunt after these seeds are done.


----------



## main cola (Jul 15, 2018)

So the one GMO x Swayze that i thought was a girl ended up being a male..a very stinky male.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2018)

That sucks..

GMO x dessert breath 
 
Got a bunch of these going,I better get a female or 6 out of these..

Got a nice looking wedding cake BX1 x Swayze(Floozy) looking delicious & smelling kushy og goodness.


----------



## main cola (Jul 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> That sucks..
> 
> GMO x dessert breath
> View attachment 4165881
> ...


It's all good..still have another one in veg..it was a mutant but it's growing out of it..so fingers crossed for that one


----------



## main cola (Jul 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> That sucks..
> 
> GMO x dessert breath
> View attachment 4165881
> ...


Looking nice and healthy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 15, 2018)

main cola said:


> So the one GMO x Swayze that i thought was a girl ended up being a male..a very stinky male.View attachment 4165867


I’m in the same boat, I think I have 3 out of 3 are males. I’m going to give them a few more days before removing them from the tent.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2018)

Next testers lot will be mimosa ix

Haven't had a chance to mock up a photobooth to display the ladies appropriately, bubbly doing nice, have 3 nice girls. Some harder seeds in that cross, had to dig up and pinch a few to get them to crack. 

Guys in here set high bars with photos make me embarrassed to share


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Next testers lot will be mimosa ix
> 
> Haven't had a chance to mock up a photobooth to display the ladies appropriately, bubbly doing nice, have 3 nice girls. Some harder seeds in that cross, had to dig up and pinch a few to get them to crack.
> 
> Guys in here set high bars with photos make me embarrassed to share


I'm setting up a lil photo spot soon,I'll take pics of the setup.
At the end,the less flash you can use the better..


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

A few legend og (crinkle leaf) x dessert breath looking good,one looks like she has a lil mom in it..

Legend og crinkle 
 
In 12/12 now,No seeds for her this time,all flowers....mmm mmm
She will be under a 75k bulb for a few weeks..


----------



## tatonka (Jul 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Next testers lot will be mimosa ix
> 
> Haven't had a chance to mock up a photobooth to display the ladies appropriately, bubbly doing nice, have 3 nice girls. Some harder seeds in that cross, had to dig up and pinch a few to get them to crack.
> 
> Guys in here set high bars with photos make me embarrassed to share


I noticed that the shells are hard too.
All of them are up and going. The shell didn't shed on three of them when coming through the soil. I plucked them off manually.
Great germination for the Bubbly 
6 of 6


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I noticed that the shells are hard too.
> All of them are up and going. The shell didn't shed on three of them when coming through the soil. I plucked them off manually.
> Great germination for the Bubbly
> 6 of 6


Great news! I'm super happy with the structure. Lots of Bubba leaners. One freak outlier that has thinner leaves than the mimosa male confirmed female. So far all terps seemingly a combination blend of bubba/mimosa, not sure how it will turn out, sometimes mashing two great strains puts out some not so great tasting plants, but here's to hoping! 

If the frost from either parent carries, ladies should be iced tf out.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper will put out grape stomper phenos,with extremely creamy terms
> 
> High school sweetheart X mimosa (expecting hard tight flowers,loud orange/kush/tart terps.
> 
> ...


In this post(march 14,2018 ) I talk about goofy grape (Honeystomper X mimosa)

Results may vary

Chuckers Paradise = f1s paradise = chuckers=f1s


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> In this post(march 14,201I talk about goofy grape (Honeystomper X mimosa)
> View attachment 4166911
> Results may vary
> 
> Chuckers Paradise = f1s paradise = chuckers=f1s


wow !!!!!

sexy !!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2018)

Threw some hso black dogs and 2 cannarado east cakes in a napkin yesterday. Hopefully find 2 more nice females to round out my 1st harem of concubines. So far only 1 b. dog cracked.

Hopefully the testers of the tang pow crosses end up nice and herm free that way I can just use the tang pow male, but if not I will pop the rest of my goji og or half a pack of ghostrider og to find another male. Possible line up of girls would be:

*goji og (bodhi) 
*LVTK (cannaventure)
miyagi (me)
c99 keeper cut(peakseedsbc)
*Tang pow x goji (me)
*tang pow x miyagi (me)
Grapes 13 keeper cut (hazeman)
tang pow keeper cut (sin city)
*black dog (HSO)
*east cake (cannarado)

*These still need to be flowered to see if I can find a keeper or if they're worth pollinating.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2018)

Goofy grape 
 
For 1gal pots & fox farm nutes,they are doing good.
 

More pics to follow up.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 17, 2018)

So I killed two of the Bubbly seedlings accidentally today when I dropped a measuring shot glass onto the tray. 
Bubbly #3 and #5 were killed.
I scuffed two more of the same beans and will hopefully only be a few days behind the other four.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> So I killed two of the Bubbly seedlings accidentally today when I dropped a measuring shot glass onto the tray.
> Bubbly #3 and #5 were killed.


Maybe save the shots for _after_ doing the gardening?


----------



## bobqp (Jul 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Threw some hso black dogs and 2 cannarado east cakes in a napkin yesterday. Hopefully find 2 more nice females to round out my 1st harem of concubines. So far only 1 b. dog cracked.
> 
> Hopefully the testers of the tang pow crosses end up nice and herm free that way I can just use the tang pow male, but if not I will pop the rest of my goji og or half a pack of ghostrider og to find another male. Possible line up of girls would be:
> 
> ...


Hso is properly the most uniform strain I've grown basically all plants look and smoke the same. I crossed gth1 over it. And might cross skylotus over that cross. I'd put a goji male over it .


----------



## bobqp (Jul 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Goofy grape
> View attachment 4166989
> For 1gal pots & fox farm nutes,they are doing good.
> View attachment 4166991
> ...


Nice structured plant.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 18, 2018)

Honeystomper purp x mimosa @genuity are you calling the strain goofy grape or just the pheno you have? Anyway here she is ! Morning shot just loving the sun


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Honeystomper purp x mimosa @genuity are you calling the strain goofy grape or just the pheno you have? Anyway here she is ! Morning shot just loving the sun View attachment 4167164


Strain name..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Strain name..
> View attachment 4167167


Good deal brother goofy grape it is !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Strain name..
> View attachment 4167167


Any plans for Silly Strawberry or Chuckling Cherry ?

First pop test of Copper Orgi.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Any plans for Silly Strawberry or Chuckling Cherry ?
> 
> First pop test of Copper Orgi.
> View attachment 4167426 View attachment 4167427


Go right ahead..

Chuckling cherry is a badass name.
Both sounds good.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 18, 2018)

Hickok Haze #4 at 63 days from flip.
She is knocked up with Tomahawk seeds.

Tomahawk chuck


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2018)

RIU must got a limit on my account, shits craxy.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Any plans for Silly Strawberry or Chuckling Cherry ?
> 
> First pop test of Copper Orgi.
> View attachment 4167426 View attachment 4167427


You never considered naming that one "Corgi"?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> You never considered naming that one "Corgi"?


Ha ha....good one !
Truth? I'm a lab man.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha ha....good one !
> Truth? I'm a lab man.


I love my American Bulldogs.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm fond of ham and bacon


----------



## bobqp (Jul 19, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Honeystomper purp x mimosa @genuity are you calling the strain goofy grape or just the pheno you have? Anyway here she is ! Morning shot just loving the sun View attachment 4167164


Love that plant great to see it loves the outdoors


----------



## bobqp (Jul 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickok Haze #4 at 63 days from flip.
> She is knocked up with Tomahawk seeds.
> 
> Tomahawk chuckView attachment 4167494


Nice and frosty


----------



## pinner420 (Jul 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm fond of ham and baconView attachment 4167530


I need some eggs...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jul 19, 2018)

Feels good hunting through my own crosses 
Yo @genuity for an F2 do I crosss the female back to the dad of the cross or a brother from the same off spring ? 


Tangie pheno 
 

Heavy yielded pheno 



Super tangie nose pheno 



This one might be my fav as the nose is super complex , like a mix of gas and burnt tire super interesting 
 


This tall ugly pheno might be the best with a creamy orange nose sooo unreal . Smells like orange cream ice cream 


Martian monkey F2 old reliable, passing on structure , frost and great yield


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2018)

Great looking plants.. @714steadyeddie 

F1 x f1 =f2

F1 x f2 =start to lock certain traits down

(F1 x f2 dad) hit back to the original mom in the cross is like BX1/ibl (just more good seeds IMO) 

Take all of that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Great looking plants.. @714steadyeddie
> 
> F1 x f1 =f2
> 
> ...


F2 x F2 is ?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> F2 x F2 is ?


=F3


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 19, 2018)

Technically they're all polyhybrids incrosses (ix) and backcrosses (bc1) beings that very few are actually breeding with two true land race parents to make a true F1 hybrid.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Technically they're all polyhybrids incrosses (ix) and backcrosses (bc1) beings that very few are actually breeding with two true land race parents to make a true F1 hybrid.


Very true technically. The only thing I use them for is tracking what kind of cross I'm doing. I just got a good example of a supposed F1 cross between two poly's that generated consistent offspring in the F1's as they had a lot of common genetics. It was more like a back-cross technically, but I still tagged them as F1's for tracking.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 19, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Very true technically. The only thing I use them for is tracking what kind of cross I'm doing. I just got a good example of a supposed F1 cross between two poly's that generated consistent offspring in the F1's as they had a lot of common genetics. It was more like a back-cross technically, but I still tagged them as F1's for tracking.


I do the same with nomenclature F1 F2 etc only knowing that when it's babies time they're going to be all over the place, because I'm working already with polyhybrids.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 20, 2018)

HoneyStomper #2 / Pheno #2 
Day 62 .


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> HoneyStomper #2 / Pheno #2
> Day 62 .
> View attachment 4168511 View attachment 4168508


That looks really nice, Big Horn.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

My tester run is back on track and have been stressed quite a bit so I'll find out how they handle it, so I guess that's a positive. 
  
Here is a tp x blue miyagi showing good spacing, it has preflowers but no hairs so hard to tell but looks like female
 

They'll be going into flower in a couple weeks. The 3 hso black dogs and 2 east cakes popped and are above coco too so that's a plus as well.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 20, 2018)

It’s smells like grape candy
    @genuity
I’ll keep taking pics, I have my wife taking some too, I’ll get a better back drop tomorrow. Get some good ones for ya to show everyone that it’s a winner.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s smells like grape candy
> View attachment 4168531 View attachment 4168532 View attachment 4168533 View attachment 4168534 @genuity
> I’ll keep taking pics, I have my wife taking some too, I’ll get a better back drop tomorrow. Get some good ones for ya to show everyone that it’s a winner.



Beautiful! Looks like a good girl right there.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That looks really nice, Big Horn.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Beautiful! Looks like a good girl right there.


Thank you 
Didn’t look to be that good of a hull in the last pic . Got it broken up now . Still 1 more stomper and 2 TPR to cut


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Great looking plants.. @714steadyeddie
> 
> F1 x f1 =f2
> 
> ...


Pretty solid take on the simple way to think about genetics in the hobby. You know what hobbyists know the most about genetic inheritance I have met? Snake breeders. More than aquarium hobbyists or most others, I have found it a bit surprising.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> F2 x F2 is ?


F3
F means “filial” and usually indicates a pairing between siblings, or between offspring of a single pair of progenitors.


----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thank you
> Didn’t look to be that good of a hull in the last pic . Got it broken up now . Still 1 more stomper and 2 TPR to cut  View attachment 4168576View attachment 4168577


----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice grow man that last photo of bud looks deeelicious. Can almost smell her from here lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2018)

Love the pics,I really do...hope you enjoy the smoke..

As for me...
 
Rebuild time...


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pretty solid take on the simple way to think about genetics in the hobby. You know what hobbyists know the most about genetic inheritance I have met? Snake breeders. More than aquarium hobbyists or most others, I have found it a bit surprising.


My BIL breeds gamecocks. With chickens you can do a lot of generations in a hurry, and he has been working with the same two lines of stock for the last 15 years. He can talk for hours about breeding to increase certain traits and decrease others. He has got all his old stock in cages now and last week he brought in a bunch of new blood. I think there will be a genetic outbreak as the eggheads say.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Love the pics,I really do...hope you enjoy the smoke..
> 
> As for me...
> View attachment 4168710
> Rebuild time...


Did you get storm damage? Hope all is well.


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> Did you get storm damage? Hope all is well.


Yup,but nothing to be upset about...

But 3 blocks away, it's all flat,No houses,No trees,No nothing...

Now we just out here helping others & passing out joints(to those who smoke)


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,but nothing to be upset about...
> 
> But 3 blocks away, it's all flat,No houses,No trees,No nothing...
> 
> Now we just out here helping others & passing out joints(to those who smoke)


This has been a terrible summer for storms already. Glad you weren't hurt worse. Sorry to hear about your neighbors. I've seen the Red Cross/FEMMA thing up close and personal here from a flood, and it is not an easy path they have in front of them.


----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Love the pics,I really do...hope you enjoy the smoke..
> 
> As for me...
> View attachment 4168710
> Rebuild time...


----------



## belfastboyjj (Jul 21, 2018)

wow think u need a new build in a bunker m8 that looks wild....u in the usa
Johnny


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> My BIL breeds gamecocks. With chickens you can do a lot of generations in a hurry, and he has been working with the same two lines of stock for the last 15 years. He can talk for hours about breeding to increase certain traits and decrease others. He has got all his old stock in cages now and last week he brought in a bunch of new blood. I think there will be a genetic outbreak as the eggheads say.
> 
> View attachment 4168709


It's all pretty cool stuff, and somewhat familiar to me as well. I grew up next door to a family who bred and raised chickens. Hundreds of teepees lined in rows with all of their different prize winning roosters. Big money, blue ribbon stuff. They had a whole other section of the property with rows of cages and huge walk-in enclosures for the breeding, hens, chicks, bitties, etc...I know a number of snake breeders as well, @Michael Huntherz , and you are right, extremely passionate and knowledgeable people in their hobby, who love to show and tell, to anyone who is interested and will listen.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,but nothing to be upset about...
> 
> But 3 blocks away, it's all flat,No houses,No trees,No nothing...
> 
> Now we just out here helping others & passing out joints(to those who smoke)


Well wishes to you and all affected, Gen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> As for me...
> View attachment 4168710
> Rebuild time...


In another lifetime, I spent a decade in what is known as tornado alley in nw TN. They have sirens that blow as an alarm whenever a major storm was sighted nearby. Almost seems that I spent as much time under a mattress as on one. Almost. Is this pic in Iowa ?


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Well wishes to you and all affected, Gen.


Thanks


Amos Otis said:


> In another lifetime, I spent a decade in what is known as tornado alley in nw TN. They have sirens that blow as an alarm whenever a major storm was sighted nearby. Almost seems that I spent as much time under a mattress as on one. Almost. Is this pic in Iowa ?


I could not imagine that & yes..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Thanks
> 
> I could not imagine that & yes..


Glad your safe man 3blocks is a close call


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2018)

After harvesting seeds, how long should you wait before 'test popping'? Also, what is too soon to 'test pop' a newly harvested seed? I just plucked a couple brown beans of copper orange tree and I'd like to get them going yesterday.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> After harvesting seeds, how long should you wait before 'test popping'? Also, what is too soon to 'test pop' a newly harvested seed? I just plucked a couple brown beans of copper orange tree and I'd like to get them going yesterday.


I like to wait a month. But often do a small test after a week to ten days.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 21, 2018)

wow, glad everyone is avoiding tornado's. i have been in a couple. one almost hit my house. sounds like you are standing next to train tracks when a freight train comes through. not a comfortable feeling.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2018)

I moved from Illinois to Oregon a few years back and that's one of the weird changes, no thunder storms out here in the valley. Every year in Illinois you had to worry about storms killing you or a limb taking out the power lines. 

Now I'm just waiting for the "big one"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2018)

Had the blue cut of miyagi out of the tent. She smells like 7up or sprite soda, lime citrus. Cant wait to see her offspring from the tang pow, straight orange sprite soda flavor possible. Fingers crossed.


----------



## higher self (Jul 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> After harvesting seeds, how long should you wait before 'test popping'? Also, what is too soon to 'test pop' a newly harvested seed? I just plucked a couple brown beans of copper orange tree and I'd like to get them going yesterday.


I just popped some beans from plants that were done but not yet cut or dry. I dont see the point in drying them (unless for distribution) if i going to soak them in water to pop them.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I moved from Illinois to Oregon a few years back. . . . . . . . Now I'm just waiting for the "big one"


And wildfires. I saw on IG where it's very smokey up that way this morning.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Had the blue cut of miyagi out of the tent. She smells like 7up or sprite soda, lime citrus. Cant wait to see her offspring from the tang pow, straight orange sprite soda flavor possible. Fingers crossed.
> View attachment 4169142 View attachment 4169143


This looks and sounds Amazing! LMK if you need someone to run out a batch or two of the off spring.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2018)

Couldn't wait any longer. Columbian Gold X Cackleberry #1. With the other pheno's now taking over the tent it was time, early but mehh.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2018)

few more shot after quick trim, big fat buds all around but a little too long on the flower time, not the keeper I am after but lots of great smoke, not so bad.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2018)

THT said:


> few more shot after quick trim, big fat buds all around but a little too long on the flower time, not the keeper I am after but lots of great smoke, not so bad.
> View attachment 4169517 View attachment 4169518


It’s not just good it’s good enough !
How many days on them? 
My TPR is taking a long time too, the “purple velvet” pheno is never going to finish and my veg is backing up, sometimes you do what ya gotta do.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not just good it’s good enough !
> How many days on them?
> My TPR is taking a long time too, the “purple velvet” pheno is never going to finish and my veg is backing up, sometimes you do what ya gotta do.


Thanks Bighorn, this girl sprouted on April 1st and was in 12/12 her whole life.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2018)

THT said:


> Thanks Bighorn, this girl sprouted on April 1st and was in 12/12 her whole life.


Dam, that not what you’d call a fast finisher. 
I’m trying to let the TPR go to 70 , probably cut my other HoneyStomper in a couple days . Veg is already 6” bigger then I like .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2018)

I received a missive from Brisco County today, seems an Orgi or F2 is afoot. Copper Orgi too. Tickle me timbers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I received a missive from Brisco County today, seems an Orgi or F2 is afoot. Copper Orgi too. Tickle me timbers.


They ain't just for looks either. Some of those beans actually sprout !


[ just establishing the "user error' excuse if you have any problems. ]


----------



## the gnome (Jul 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,but nothing to be upset about...
> 
> But 3 blocks away, it's all flat,No houses,No trees,No nothing...
> 
> Now we just out here helping others & passing out joints(to those who smoke)


sorry to see you folks got hammered up there 
glad to hear you got thru unscathed G
when your in these intense weather events it leaves definite impressions with ya

in another month storms start rolling off the west coast of Africa, 
hot-n-heavy like,..... dozens of them
and they're all possible hurricanes, it's like a hurricane bowling alley
I'm on the gulf, so when they come in they *will 100%* clean someones clock... 
I was *well inside the sphere of influence* with Opal and Ivan, 
left me with some stout memories


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> They ain't just for looks either. Some of those beans actually sprout !
> View attachment 4169985
> 
> [ just establishing the "user error' excuse if you have any problems. ]


My germination numbers are almost as good as whytewidow’s!

(Yes, that’s a rather rude joke)


----------



## too larry (Jul 23, 2018)

the gnome said:


> sorry to see you folks got hammered up there
> glad to hear you got thru unscathed G
> when your in these intense weather events it leaves definite impressions with ya
> 
> ...


Ivan was one bad mofo. I got a taste of it, but I'm about an hour inland, so not too bad.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 23, 2018)

too larry said:


> Ivan was one bad mofo. I got a taste of it, but I'm about an hour inland, so not too bad.


yeah man... Ivan was bad to the bone...period!
a 150+miles to the east of land fall it was sideways weather
there's a pic somewhere of a 2-3 story story beach house that was on santa rosa island that was taken off it's foundation
and floated into the middle of santa rosa sound with the top floor above water,
it was there for a year lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2018)

North Garden:



Not too bad after all this 100 degree weather.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 24, 2018)

@genuity @thenotsoesoteric @too larry and everyone else This is BC had to make a new riu acct


----------



## Riu is kew (Jul 24, 2018)

My gmo cross mutant finally outgrew the mutation after topping itself. Sea of green sprouts are in progress and will be checking on the 4 hss x mimosa Friday or Saturday


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 24, 2018)

Things are looking good now the plants are in coco. It's looking like I got 1/3 tp x goji female and 3/4 tp x miyagi female. I was hoping for at least 2 of the gojis but at least the female is the best looking one.
Tangpow x miyagi #1, only one with pistils showing


tang pow x miyagi #2, the best looking girl structure wise and has been more vigorous than the others
  

tp x miyagi #3, the runt of the group, all the tp x M have the same looking leaves


tp x goji, the only female, all gojis were shorter and stocky, no taller ones like the 2 tp x miyagis 
  

For those watching and seen the shit show these girls started off in, I apologize, lol. I know I started these girls back in June and they literally didn't grow past the first week of growth for 3 weeks in the Tupur. I had changed nothing in the way I treated or cared for the plant and bam. Now that same 3 weeks in coco and everything looks like it should.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

My fellow growers 
This is the trim tray, you need one! 
It paid for itself after a couple hrs .


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My fellow growers
> This is the trim tray, you need one!
> It paid for itself after a couple hrs .
> View attachment 4171358


Agreed! I have the trim bin working well for me now. Will likely grab the trim tray at some point to compare the two over a few uses. 
Sorry for the dog hair in the pic, lol. It's everywhere, I can't help it, no matter how hard i try. I do normally pick them out as I see them, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Agreed! I have the trim bin working well for me now. Will likely grab the trim tray at some point to compare the two over a few uses.
> Sorry for the dog hair in the pic, lol. It's everywhere, I can't help it, no matter how hard i try. I do normally pick them out as I see them, lol. View attachment 4171407


I have 2 , I feel your pain.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 26, 2018)

Dog Hair Hash TM


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My fellow growers
> This is the trim tray, you need one!
> It paid for itself after a couple hrs .
> View attachment 4171358


That's dope, is that a screen on top? Where'd you pick up such a neat tray? Cheers


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My fellow growers
> This is the trim tray, you need one!
> It paid for itself after a couple hrs .
> View attachment 4171358





Spondylo Grow said:


> Agreed! I have the trim bin working well for me now. Will likely grab the trim tray at some point to compare the two over a few uses.
> Sorry for the dog hair in the pic, lol. It's everywhere, I can't help it, no matter how hard i try. I do normally pick them out as I see them, lol. View attachment 4171407


Definitely a good investment, I been using the honey bee..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 26, 2018)

I think I got a little cocky when I assumed my goji s1 was in fact an s1's. 

The goji cut I used the tp pollen on I thought was from s1's off my buddy's goji og clone that he ran outside because it's location and the fact that it looked and tasted very similar to its parent plant. But the seed I have running from that same batch is looking to be male though it is still hard to tell by the preflowers. The familiar bracts that appear with balls are present and some have little preball looking nubs too. 

My buddy's back yard is in a neighborhood with big trees around that I thought would have lowered the odds of random pollen. But apparently there are no pollen safe zones, lol. 

I'll give this seedling time to see what it's going to do but now it's looking like the tp x goji is actually a tp x goji mystery cross. Either way the goji x (?) I used with tp was a great plant so fuck it I reckon. Sucks because now I'll have to wait even longer for more of that goji smoke, but hey I'll have some tp x goji smoke in a couple months.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's dope, is that a screen on top? Where'd you pick up such a neat tray? Cheers


I got it at the local grow shop, but I’m sure amzon would have them, 
I replaced the novelty paint brush with a really nice cutting in brush tho.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

Testers available 
Hit me up. 
C99xHickokHaze


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Agreed! I have the trim bin working well for me now. Will likely grab the trim tray at some point to compare the two over a few uses.
> Sorry for the dog hair in the pic, lol. It's everywhere, I can't help it, no matter how hard i try. I do normally pick them out as I see them, lol. View attachment 4171407


There's more than one.

I smoke pyrenees double coat.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Testers available
> Hit me up. View attachment 4171686
> C99xHickokHaze


I'd like to try some of your testers. I can give you some of mine in a couple of months.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 27, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I'd like to try some of your testers. I can give you some of mine in a couple of months.


Send me a DM wit your info. 
Next round will head out Monday


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 8 females/ 6 males(that GMO sure is a male maker) happy I got females out of this.

South beach sherb x dessert breath 9 females / 1 male(nice amount of females to look at) 

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 4 females/ 1 male(better be 4 gems)

Uppot time,think I'm going 7gal fabric pots/ss#4 mix/fox farm soil(50/50)
Fox farm nutes, cal mag.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2018)

A goodly amount of orange fruit snax [ orange tree x fruity pebbles og ] x copper chem. There is still no deal in place for a Brisco / GPS freebie giveaway @Gu~ , so looks like I could spare a few to the cool kids w/ interest.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A goodly amount of orange fruit snax [ orange tree x fruity pebbles og ] x copper chem. Looks like I could spare a few to the cool kids w/ interest.


Those sound tasty


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Those sound tasty


Mom sure was. I smoked all of that orange tree mom before it ever cured. Straight OJ. Also have orange fruit snax x orgi a couple of weeks away. Very _high _expectations.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Mom sure was. I smoked all of that orange tree mom before it ever cured. Straight OJ. Also have orange fruit snax x orgi a couple of weeks away. Very _high _expectations.


If you're gonna let some of the fruit snax x orgi go I'd be down to grab some.

Hypothetically, so as not to offend the online god's rules, I could send you some of my tangerine power crosses I have now or some from next upcoming fall/winter batch which will be tp male x black dog, east cake, peaks seeds c99, miyagi, tangerine power, grapes 13, and possibly a pheno from each of my 2 tp crosses I have going and possibly a goji as well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you're gonna let some of the fruit snax x orgi go I'd be down to grab some.
> 
> Hypothetically, so as not to offend the online god's rules, I could send you some of my tangerine power crosses I have now or some from next upcoming fall/winter batch which will be tp male x black dog, east cake, peaks seeds c99, miyagi, tangerine power, grapes 13, and possibly a pheno from each of my 2 tp crosses I have going and possibly a goji as well.


Thanks, amigo, but even hypothetically, I dig RIU, _especially __the mods ! _  I'm not taking trades back; just doing some freebies to good peeps that can give 'em a try in the near future. I couldn't work any new beans into the plans at this point anyway, but thanks; your crosses look tasty.  I wish I knew a good auction site for all the packs I bought lately....before I entered "_ Chucker's Paradise". 

 
_


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Mom sure was. I smoked all of that orange tree mom before it ever cured. Straight OJ. Also have orange fruit snax x orgi a couple of weeks away. Very _high _expectations.


Sounds really nice. I've got 
Crumbled lime fem (karma genetics) x lemon skunk fem ( lemon skunk is skunk 1 x ledo uno x Mexican . havnt grown the seeds out yet but both strains have a very citrus smell to them .crumbled lime is the first line smelling strain I've ever grown. Plant just smelled like someone cut open a lime and squeezed it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Sounds really nice. I've got
> Crumbled lime fem (karma genetics) x lemon skunk fem ( lemon skunk is skunk 1 x ledo uno x Mexican . havnt grown the seeds out yet but both strains have a very citrus smell to them .crumbled lime is the first line smelling strain I've ever grown. Plant just smelled like someone cut open a lime and squeezed it.


Yummm ! If the potency was good, I think I'd carry on with the lime crumbles.  I've got the last of my original Chernobyls in with the seedlings. Would love to find that lime reeker, sam or shirley, or even better, both. That's a line that should not disappear.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2018)

That slymer x honeybee by @BobBitchen Got me on A lime kick..
That smell is extremely extra/strong all the way to the last nugs..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> That slymer x honeybee by @BobBitchen Got me on A lime kick..
> That smell is extremely extra/strong all the way to the last nugs..


trimming up some sticky lime goodness this morning......
 
meltdown ......


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2018)

did your mailbox survive the bad weather ? @genuity


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> did your mailbox survive the bad weather ? @genuity


Yes sir,super happy to run through these... & the dog cross also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> That slymer x honeybee by @BobBitchen Got me on A lime kick..
> That smell is extremely extra/strong all the way to the last nugs..





BobBitchen said:


> trimming up some sticky lime goodness this morning......
> 
> meltdown ......


.......how does this happen? It's like being in your prime bar hopping days. You meet up with  , and she's brought along her new room mates  , and you get invited to a private home tour that they laughingly say will last the weekend [ wink wink ]....gives you the address, asks that you pick up some "boojolay" on the way, to give them time to "tidy up". But on your way out of the liquor store, you run into your ex  ....who says if you ain't doing anything, you should come over.


----------



## bobqp (Jul 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yummm ! If the potency was good, I think I'd carry on with the lime crumbles.  I've got the last of my original Chernobyls in with the seedlings. Would love to find that lime reeker, sam or shirley, or even better, both. That's a line that should not disappear.


The potency is up there with bikerkush .so she's going to be a keeper. I may cross skullcap or star killer over it at the end of the season and give most of the seeds away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, amigo, but even hypothetically, I dig RIU, _especially __the mods ! _  I'm not taking trades back; just doing some freebies to good peeps that can give 'em a try in the near future. I couldn't work any new beans into the plans at this point anyway, but thanks; your crosses look tasty.  I wish I knew a good auction site for all the packs I bought lately....before I entered "_ Chucker's Paradise".
> 
> View attachment 4172222 _


Cool cool, I'm in the same boat as far as already having too many seeds but if you do want someone to run a few of those fruity orgies/ orgy snax I'll have room in a couple months. Cheers man


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> .......how does this happen? It's like being in your prime bar hopping days. You meet up with View attachment 4172442 , and she's brought along her new room mates View attachment 4172443 , and you get invited to a private home tour that they laughingly say will last the weekend [ wink wink ]....gives you the address, asks that you pick up some "boojolay" on the way, to give them time to "tidy up". But on your way out of the liquor store, you run into your ex View attachment 4172446 ....who says if you ain't doing anything, you should come over. View attachment 4172448


someone should sig this...

CLASSIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2018)

Seed shucking or bud trimming. So much work....so much gain.
 
Pregnant orgi mom in 3rd trimester, whatever that means.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> someone should sig this...
> 
> CLASSIC !!!!!!!!


I was pretty ripped......


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2018)

That was third eye shit!


----------



## THT (Jul 30, 2018)

One of my little testers turned out well this round
Mangolian Indica X Pioneer kush. 
She is pollinated with an orange leaning OBS male because why not.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 31, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> trimming up some sticky lime goodness this morning......
> View attachment 4172430
> meltdown ......


Had a lil killin spree on my seedlings-so i popped more meltdowns & blue ballz-thanks again


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

I have decided to pop something called Copper Orgi, from the fertile earth of Brisco County.
I plan to chuck some Huckleberry DeStar pollen at them, eventually, because I can.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have decided to pop something called Copper Orgi, from the fertile earth of Brisco County.
> I plan to chuck some Huckleberry DeStar pollen at them, eventually, because I can.


I'll have a close eye on those ones


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath these are getting a nice long veg..

 
GMO x dessert breath 2 more weeks of veg(15 days) then off to 12/12

Same with South beach sherb x dessert breath 15 days veg & off to flower..

Flower room took a hit,gave me time to clean & shit...fresh start.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

I try not to make idle threats. Thanks @Amos Otis

Not an exciting picture, merely demonstrating some follow-through. Bombs away, hopefully I will get most of them to pop.


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 31, 2018)

Glad I found this thread! I have been spraying Tiresias for the past week hoping to pull some pollen sacs on the lower branches. If all goes as planned i should have two back crosses and two hybrids.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not an exciting picture,


But it sort of is. 
I trimmed 10 copper orgi seedlings to five; roots barely reaching the bubbly. Even with gobs of beans, it still hurts a bit to toss living babies, not knowing what could have been.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But it sort of is.
> I trimmed 10 copper orgi seedlings to five; roots barely reaching the bubbly. Even with gobs of beans, it still hurts a bit to toss living babies, not knowing what could have been.


I took down a Blizzard Bush mom today that was gorgeous, but she was too stretchy in flower and not a big yielder, and my space for keepers is limited. It makes me sad every time.
She was the third plant from left to right in the photo.
I never did “real” hydro before this month, and three weeks ago there were no roots outside the 1.5” rockwool cube, I guess my little buckets work.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I took down a Blizzard Bush mom today that was gorgeous, but she was too stretchy in flower and not a big yielder, and my space for keepers is limited. It makes me sad every time.
> She was the third plant from left to right in the photo.
> I never did “real” hydro before this month, and three weeks ago there were no roots outside the 1.5” rockwool cube, I guess my little buckets work.


Nice root porn, I love the growth in Hydro it still amazes me 7 years later that I can see the change in growth daily. Never saw that in soil at least not for me. I still grow soil outdoors just because I did it for 30 years and am a creature of habit but everything inside has moved to some form of hydro and I have tried about every variation by now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Nice root porn, I love the growth in Hydro it still amazes me 7 years later that I can see the change in growth daily. Never saw that in soil at least not for me. I still grow soil outdoors just because I did it for 30 years and am a creature of habit but everything inside has moved to some form of hydro and I have tried about every variation by now.


I had some pretty serious growth using Blumats in soil, but not at the level of some hydro ops I have seen. Right now I am strongly considering the Blumats in 6” rockwool for the next flowering run, I will surely try everything including SIPs and NFT before I am dead.

I have decided to make my own beans for the forseeable future, I hate the hassle of commercial bean buys, like I hated going to score a sack from some dingaling. This will eliminate commerce from my cannabis experience, entirely. I don’t sell shit, I just share. I have a few connections and a small grip of good genes laying around, it feels like the right move for me right now.

Anyone want some Afghani regs? I have four femmed autoflower beans y’all can have, too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had some pretty serious growth using Blumats in soil, but not at the level of some hydro ops I have seen. Right now I am strongly considering the Blumats in 6” rockwool for the next flowering run, I will surely try everything including SIPs and NFT before I am dead.
> 
> I have decided to make my own beans for the forseeable future, I hate the hassle of commercial bean buys, like I hated going to score a sack from some dingaling. This will eliminate commerce from my cannabis experience, entirely. I don’t sell shit, I just share. I have a few connections and a small grip of good genes laying around, it feels like the right move for me right now.
> View attachment 4174608
> Anyone want some Afghani regs? I have four femmed autoflower beans y’all can have, too.


Am a huge fan of SIPs. Simple, easy and able to grow monsters if you go there custom route. 

I use 32 gal of soil with 8 gal res. 

Low maintenance and I'm able to keep it fully organic. Blumats are awesome too. But I prefer SIPs.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 1, 2018)

Have the goofy grape all cleaned up ready for flower


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2018)

That looks like it is going to put out...

These are some of the Goofy grape I took down at 6 weeks
 
Fast finishing plants,Orange earthy tones & flavors/ with creamy mouth coating smoke..
Still needs cure.


----------



## Black Thumb (Aug 1, 2018)

Where does the honeybee come from ? is it still available ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had some pretty serious growth using Blumats in soil, but not at the level of some hydro ops I have seen. Right now I am strongly considering the Blumats in 6” rockwool for the next flowering run, I will surely try everything including SIPs and NFT before I am dead.
> 
> I have decided to make my own beans for the forseeable future, I hate the hassle of commercial bean buys, like I hated going to score a sack from some dingaling. This will eliminate commerce from my cannabis experience, entirely. I don’t sell shit, I just share. I have a few connections and a small grip of good genes laying around, it feels like the right move for me right now.
> View attachment 4174608
> Anyone want some Afghani regs? I have four femmed autoflower beans y’all can have, too.


Have you tried coco? I had great results switching from dwc to Tupur for a couple years until recently, the tupur isn't same quality, I switch to canna coco and back to solid results. The coco with blumats I believe would give you dwc results or damn close.

Until I had the couple bad batches of tupur my results were good enough that I never thought about switching back to dwc and now the canna coco is getting step too so I'll probably stick with canna for the time being.

Right now I'm running only canna A and B, cal mag and rhizotonic (which I only bought to repair damaged plants that were in the shitty tupur but probably will not buy it again, too much $$$.) For bloom I'll just add a little koolbloom.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2018)

Black Thumb said:


> Where does the honeybee come from ? is it still available ?


You can try southern cross seed bank on IG. They might still have some available.

My bad, I think honeybee might be an older cross so might not be at SCSB, but still check them out.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> That looks like it is going to put out...
> 
> These are some of the Goofy grape I took down at 6 weeks
> View attachment 4174712
> ...


Thanks gen. im hoping she does buds look great cant
wait to try it


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you tried coco? I had great results switching from dwc to Tupur for a couple years until recently, the tupur isn't same quality, I switch to canna coco and back to solid results. The coco with blumats I believe would give you dwc results or damn close.
> 
> Until I had the couple bad batches of tupur my results were good enough that I never thought about switching back to dwc and now the canna coco is getting step too so I'll probably stick with canna for the time being.
> 
> Right now I'm running only canna A and B, cal mag and rhizotonic (which I only bought to repair damaged plants that were in the shitty tupur but probably will not buy it again, too much $$$.) For bloom I'll just add a little koolbloom.


That’s what I am mostly running right now, (along with soil and rockwool all using the same reservoir on Blumats because I am a daredevil) I ran Tupur for the last couple years, but I agree the consistency is suffering in the last nine months or so. I have seen you complaining about it and meant to chime in with my agreement. I will probably stick with coco for now, I am growing tomatoes in used Tupur outside right now, after all. The rockwool thing is compelling but the media waste is harder to hide.
I have used generic brick coco and perlite, it worked great, after I prepped the shit out of it, but maybe I will check out Canna. I liked the “ready to use” part of Tupur a lot.

In other news, I just finished my first diy “aerocloner” build! 24 site, needs about 4 gallons of water to cover the sump, about $60, but I could build another for $34, average of $47 cost, cool enough.

Posting because I am trying to start a fad and get internet famous! Hey guys, don’t forget to like and subscribe! 


My nutrient program was pulled straight from my ass. Oasis Hydro feed is a JR Peters Labs product I use as a base.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2018)

OBS


Seems like the growin’ juice is working okay in early week five. Costs me about $5 a run or something.

Cookies n Chem


Blizzard Bush


Sour Glue

...I accidentally...the whole thing. Sorry for spamming el thread, but I am digging the vibe here, so I get chatty.


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2018)

Pura Vida did the nasty with Almond cookies 

 
The mom hits kind loves write up spot on.should be a interesting plant hunt..


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 1, 2018)

Slymballz.... 
Chernobyl (slymer ) x Fireballs
about a month from flip


----------



## Dmannn (Aug 2, 2018)

Platinum Cookie pollon sac! Doner plants is getting chopped slowly..


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Waiting on these to show sex ... black SS male (breeders boutique) x night rider lemon candy pheno female (GPS)


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

5 Copper Orgi that made the cut. [ front left is a slow chernobyl that was left behind ]


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 3, 2018)

Some really nice work in here!

Just finishing a less than stellar test run of some asshole's beans. I learned a couple things including: I would rather help people that aren't assholes.

So, this week I popped 3 orgi f2s, 3 Cu chem x orgi and 3 tangerine power #3 f2s to go with the 2 meltdowns that I popped, last week.
Big thanks to the riu community!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Some really nice work in here!
> 
> Just finishing a less than stellar test run of some asshole's beans. I learned a couple things including: I would rather help people that aren't assholes.
> 
> ...


I'm super stoked to see those tang pow #3s grow out. That pheno was a beast and had some great resin production too. With all those orgis and meltdowns will ensure some super dank buds to boot! Cheers and good luck


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm super stoked to see those tang pow #3s grow out. That pheno was a beast and had some great resin production too. With all those orgis and meltdowns will ensure some super dank buds to boot! Cheers and good luck


Thanks, man. I'm sure a couple more eso x's will be heading into the ol escape pod within the coming weeks, as well.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 4, 2018)

Copper orgi & orgi f2's-thanks @Amos Otis -& 1bio diesel x sour dubb


----------



## CalmAnSense (Aug 4, 2018)

Inspired by all the kick ass crosses on this thread, I went on a hunt through many, many old boxes, and miraculously found my long lost seeds from my one and only pollen chuck a decade ago at the end of 2008. Must’ve been this thread’s good vibes! Much appreciated to you all!!


Dunno if they’ll pop now, but the cross is worth trying...Grape Ape (SoCal clone) mom x Master Kush (Dutch Passion) dad. The couple plants I got from them back then were really groovy smokes, but both did have a herm tendency...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Copper orgi & orgi f2's-thanks @Amos Otis -& 1bio diesel x sour dubbView attachment 4175932


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 4, 2018)

The eagle has landed thanks @Amos Otis


----------



## bobqp (Aug 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4176055


Hahaha fucking classic


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Aug 5, 2018)

Whats up chuckers? Im back. Fuckin tured of ig police locking me out my shit.an people suck on there too.hers some my Sunset Gold(Sour Sunset x CFDC24k'andy Diesel) . got lot new stuff going as well. An been busy boy . be looking.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 5, 2018)

Trying all 3.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 5, 2018)

6 of 10 Copper Orgi above ground with no intervention, I think I see a couple more working their way up. Excited for these, even though it will be a bit before I flower them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 6 of 10 Copper Orgi above ground with no intervention, I think I see a couple more working their way up. Excited for these, even though it will be a bit before I flower them.


Just flipped my 5 today. A little early than normal, but they've been very vigorous from the day they hit the buckets. I'm kinda curious.

These are a couple of Copper XXX [ Triple OG [ OGKB x Tahoe )) just birthed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just flipped my 5 today. A little early than normal, but they've been very vigorous from the day they hit the buckets. I'm kinda curious.
> 
> These are a couple of Copper XXX [ Triple OG [ OGKB x Tahoe )) just birthed.
> View attachment 4176712


So much fire in your stable............


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So much fire in your stable............


I guess we'll find out soon enough. Much thanks to you and everyone willing to give 'em a shot. 
Copper Orgi progressing nicely:


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

Next in line to get wet.....


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Next in line to get wet.....
> 
> View attachment 4177011


NICE!!!
What's the genetics behind bag of oranges?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 6, 2018)

whats in the orgi?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> whats in the orgi?


Goji OG x [ orange velvet x jack the ripper ].


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 6, 2018)

thankee sir


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> NICE!!!
> What's the genetics behind bag of oranges?


Blood Orange x Tangerine Power (I believe?)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> NICE!!!
> What's the genetics behind bag of oranges?


I'm not sure but I'd like to think I helped inspire that name, 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/looking-for-a-bag-of-oranges.857271/


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm not sure but I'd like to think I helped inspire that name,
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/looking-for-a-bag-of-oranges.857271/


I remember posting in this thread while I was scoping out orange strains! Did you end up with any absolute keepers of the ones you ran?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

Another harvest of my "blue" miyagi cut. I chopped at about 60 days and she wanted a week or so more but I wanted to get the tangerine power testers flowering out in an uncrowded tent.

I have 3 females going from the tp and this girl and I expect big yields and citrus and haze tones.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I remember posting in this thread while I was scoping out orange strains! Did you end up with any absolute keepers of the ones you ran?


I do have a nice tangerine power that I'm holding until I find something I like better or till I run some of the f2s. The recent clone of it I ran had a rough go in the tupur I was having issues with but I have another clone of it going right now in 12/12 and this one is healthy as fuck in coco and will give me a real look at her. But so far it has a knockout sedative indica high and has a nice orange cream flavor.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

I was told that the Bag of Oranges is tops for orange terps and taste....and a hell of a yielder too. Sounds like it gets a lot from the TP.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was told that the Bag of Oranges is tops for orange terps and taste....and a hell of a yielder too. Sounds like it gets a lot from the TP.


I would believe it is spot on orange, Useful mention the mix to me and offered a few testers but I couldn't get to them anytime soon so I passed but I'm betting it is a nice cross and you'll find a nice orange pheno in there!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Another harvest of my "blue" miyagi cut. I chopped at about 60 days and she wanted a week or so more but I wanted to get the tangerine power testers flowering out in an uncrowded tent.
> 
> I have 3 females going from the tp and this girl and I expect big yields and citrus and haze tones. View attachment 4177156View attachment 4177158


Blue miyagi is a stacker!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 7, 2018)

Copper Orgi - 8 of 10 above ground, two have not cracked, but I will wait on them for a bit longer.


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath male,looking like it's dad
 
Should be some bad ass plants in this chuck.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x dessert breath male,looking like it's dad
> View attachment 4177463
> Should be some bad ass plants in this chuck.


Awesome flowering stucture!
Stacker genes for sure


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah he has a nice structure + already dropping pollen on some small leaves
Tight clusters are sexy


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2018)

NYC Copper Diesel. Made with an old Attitude freebie, Soma's NYC Diesel. Produced many many many.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Blue miyagi is a stacker!!


Thanks brother, she really is and the pics don't do her justice but I'm pretty sure it'll be over 4 ounces of dry bud on her. I didn't really give it too long for veg. I'm hoping her offsprings take after her in that respect.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NYC Copper Diesel. Made with an old Attitude freebie, Soma's NYC Diesel. Produced many many many.
> 
> View attachment 4177522


Man I haven't seen that name in a while, I was actually just wondering the other day if Soma was still alive. LOL

How did that NYC turn out for you. I heard it was a good strain.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 7, 2018)

I have bad news. I went out of town and had my daughter keep an eye on the flower room and she fed the GMO x Swayze and Honeybee f3 crosses with straight nutes right out of the jug.
Poisoned them.
I have more to run this winter. I actually ended up with two Cojack x honeybee F3 females. Next time. They took forever to reveal their sex. Sativas can be hard to tell when young.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have bad news. I went out of town and had my daughter keep an eye on the flower room and she fed the GMO x Swayze and Honeybee f3 crosses with straight nutes right out of the jug.
> Poisoned them.
> I have more to run this winter. I actually ended up with two Cojack x honeybee F3 females. Next time. They took forever to reveal their sex. Sativas can be hard to tell when young.


She's grounded, lol.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 7, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have bad news. I went out of town and had my daughter keep an eye on the flower room and she fed the GMO x Swayze and Honeybee f3 crosses with straight nutes right out of the jug.
> Poisoned them.
> I have more to run this winter. I actually ended up with two Cojack x honeybee F3 females. Next time. They took forever to reveal their sex. Sativas can be hard to tell when young.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

The three citrus twists (miyagi x tp) are showing 2 different growth patterns, one taller and stretchier/had to top, like the miyagi cut, the other is stouter with much tighter node spacing/didn't need to top. Interesting smells on stem rub but no orange though I do get a sweet type of smell. 
#1
 
#2
 
#3, she has the funkiest stink right now, a nice pungent smell that is hard to explain
 
The golden goji is by far the shortest and stackiest of the girls, she is at least 2-3" shorter than the citrus twist


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I haven't seen that name in a while, I was actually just wondering the other day if Soma was still alive. LOL
> 
> How did that NYC turn out for you. I heard it was a good strain.


I didn't finish it. I used it and a couple of others as back ups, and ended up not needing it. I almost cloned it, but at the last minute tossed it in the chuck tent. A year or so ago I realized I have far too many beans, so each cycle I always pop more than I can finish. She sure was fertile, though.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 8, 2018)

2 days it pt, 100% germ rate, hope this one didn't dampen off already.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 8, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 2 days it pt, 100% germ rate, hope this one didn't dampen off already.
> View attachment 4177749


I took a close look.
I don't think your under attack you should be fine


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 8, 2018)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> what about 3 weeks into flowering and pinch each bud 1/8" every 10-14 days until harvest makes hugh buds so they say. OG


Has anyone here done this or heard of someone doing this? I may try it in the future but In my own theory i don't think it would help yeild I think it would make smaller buds not bigger but that's completely theoretical. Idk


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have bad news. I went out of town and had my daughter keep an eye on the flower room and she fed the GMO x Swayze and Honeybee f3 crosses with straight nutes right out of the jug.
> Poisoned them.
> I have more to run this winter. I actually ended up with two Cojack x honeybee F3 females. Next time. They took forever to reveal their sex. Sativas can be hard to tell when young.


“Oh fuuuuudge,” except she didn’t say “fudge.”

I have literally had nightmares about doing that, which is why I add food coloring to my nutes when I mix a stock solution. Idiot proofing vs. the idiot that is me.

Sorry for your loss, as they say.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Has anyone here done this or heard of someone doing this? I may try it in the future but In my own theory i don't think it would help yeild I think it would make smaller buds not bigger but that's completely theoretical. Idk


I’ve never done it, I would think it would promote foxtailing , n lower yeild too.
But the more I rip from my plants the better they seem to do (to a point)

Maybe if it was done once it would divert energy to lowers to make them better?
Every 10-14days seems like a lot of stress n asking for trouble


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve never done it, I would think it would promote foxtailing , n lower yeild too.
> But the more I rip from my plants the better they seem to do (to a point)
> 
> Maybe if it was done once it would divert energy to lowers to make them better?
> Every 10-14days seems like a lot of stress n asking for trouble


That's what I'm thinking too. In the future I'll try it out on one plant tho. Can't hurt to try.
I've had the top 4cm of one of my buds burn dead n it didn't change the size of that bud at all.
just made a normal bud with a burnt top. Don't see how pinching instead of accidentally burning would cause a different reaction inside the plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve never done it, I would think it would promote foxtailing , n lower yeild too.
> But the more I rip from my plants the better they seem to do (to a point)
> 
> Maybe if it was done once it would divert energy to lowers to make them better?
> Every 10-14days seems like a lot of stress n asking for trouble


That's what I would think too, diminish the yield and promote fox tailing. I will only clean up lowers in flower unless I have to emergency top it.

During veg I like to pinch stems to harden them up, and I heard it promotes heavier flowers too but I can't say for sure. I just know since I started running low ppms I actually started seeing much heavier flowers. Good air flow, bright lights and the right amount of nutes is the recipe for big nugs.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what I would think too, diminish the yield and promote fox tailing. I will only clean up lowers in flower unless I have to emergency top it.
> 
> During veg I like to pinch stems to harden them up, and I heard it promotes heavier flowers too but I can't say for sure. I just know since I started running low ppms I actually started seeing much heavier flowers. Good air flow, bright lights and the right amount of nutes is the recipe for big nugs.


That pinching 100% helps hold more weight
Your basically making a SuperCrop knuckle with out the bend, the stress to the branch will make the plant fix the damage and then become more like wood . I like doing this to tops to slow them to let bottoms catch up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh shit a new thread to subscribe to.someone left the back door wide open


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NYC Copper Diesel. Made with an old Attitude freebie, Soma's NYC Diesel. Produced many many many.
> 
> View attachment 4177522


good looking seeds.i and taking seeds out of buds now as well.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

Abour to soak these bad boys in some water bottles @Amos Otis ..you think there any good?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Abour to soak these bad boys in some water bottles @Amos Otis ..you think there any good?
> 
> View attachment 4178080


I'd prioritize the Big Smiths. Real tasty, great buzz, decent and early yield. The orange tree is well worth it - you have to keep an eye on 'em tho. I didn't care much for the GDPv2 cross. Ran a couple and tossed all the rest. Of course, it could be a whole new ballgame with a grower of skills in charge.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

Just saying hello and will be tagging along from here on in.

Got one of my own crosses growing right now in bodhis dream beaver x cherry puff f2.

Phenos range from super sweet orange juice to orange soda and all seem to stack pretty well. Cant wait to see how the finished product turns out.

Going to be hitting my favourote orange soda female with my cali cannon (tahoe og x stardawg) male. The male pumps out trichs in flower and qhen you give them a rub it reaks of nail polish, pine, and a floral cologne scent. Cant wait to see what he can do to the ladies


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow, orange is the new hotness, everyone including me seems to be running something orangey.

Looks like Copper Orgi number 10 cracked overnight, 100% @Amos Otis, gold star for you and the beanery.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

Here's my gorilla bubble bx3 male
Triploid mutant I'll be using in most of my crosses this year.
   
He will be dusting
Gorilla glue s1
Gorilla bubble bx2
Dreamcookies
Stardawg f3
Chocolate covered strawberries x fire cookies
Lemon zinger x genius thai extreme
Chiesle Og
Khalifa Kush x ?
Gg#4 x fire cookies
Gorilla bubble bx3 x super silver sour diesle haze
Headbanger F2
Pink plant x white lotus f2
And high school sweet heart x mimosa
Also the crazy mutant GMO cross if it turns out to be a female


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That pinching 100% helps hold more weight
> Your basically making a SuperCrop knuckle with out the bend, the stress to the branch will make the plant fix the damage and then become more like wood . I like doing this to tops to slow them to let bottoms catch up.


I need to start doing this exactly, and get my pruning game back in order in general. I like to pinch before I bend, for supercropping, but I need to add this technique for strength, a bunch of support structures gets bothersome. Going to be a lot of trim for hash this run, but still a good run. If I was cash cropping I would care more. A pound every two months seems near-enough sufficient for me and my buddy, lol.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone have extra pollen? I have a tent full of recipients and my Nigerian Sunshine pollen got wet. I'll chuck this whole damn tent.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Anyone have extra pollen? I have a tent full of recipients and my Nigerian Sunshine pollen got wet. I'll chuck this whole damn tent.


What's in there?


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a tent full of varieties/phenos that I was going to chuck my Nigerian Sunshine pollen on. Now the bitches are ready and my pollen is moldy (probably from plant material in it?). This stuff is gonna be inert.

Ugh!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2018)

Sorry for the double post. I keep getting database errors...

6 Bodega Bubblegum phenos
2 Nigerian Sunshine phenos
GSC
GDP x Colombian
Blueberry OG


----------



## Mohican (Aug 9, 2018)

hit F5 each time you post or like


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Wow, orange is the new hotness, everyone including me seems to be running something orangey.
> 
> Looks like Copper Orgi number 10 cracked overnight, 100% @Amos Otis, gold star for you and the beanery.


NIce ! I sent heads up to everyone that got beans to be patient if they germ them right away, as some I've tested have been unusually slow to crack, but they e v e n t u a l l y get there most cases.



BionicΩChronic said:


> Here's my gorilla bubble bx3 male
> Triploid mutant I'll be using in most of my crosses this year.


I've got a really funny story[ to me, at least ] about gorilla bubble bx2 in a couple of months, maybe.....especially if you know of the fondness between antonio verde and I.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

I like a month on new beans but have had haze and sweet Skunk drop seeds that germed right in the containers with mom.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce ! I sent heads up to everyone that got beans to be patient if they germ them right away, as some I've tested have been unusually slow to crack, but they e v e n t u a l l y get there most cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a really funny story[ to me, at least ] about gorilla bubble bx2 in a couple of months, maybe.....especially if you know of the fondness between antonio verde and I.


I don't know of you guys' relationship but Antonio is a great breeder and I consider him to be a RIU friend o' mine.
A fella by the name of perro verde turned me onto the gbub. Been hooked since.

I'd be happy to hear the story tho good or bad!

I'm hoping to find some offspring that share the father's polyploid trait. Because in theory that should halfway double the size of each bud because of the extra shoot and increase yeilds by a 1/3

Here's the gbub I grew last year in DWC
You can see why it tested at 29.9 thc


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric @Michael Huntherz 
I pinched this one so hard I split the outter hard, healed up no problem, now it’s strong.
View attachment 4178042

@genuity 
IAbout to put some veg into flower in a couple days
AMView attachment 4178043PMView attachment 4178044View attachment 4178045
Notice the difference in the amount of light hitting the dirt.
Anything below the 1st level is stripped after the 1st net is cut to allow the plant to hit the second net, about 10 days about I pruned
Today any leaf with a steam below the 2nd net is stripped leaving the bud site.
Then took a lot of the big fans that block light . I’m making light path ways .View attachment 4178046


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

This is what they will look like in 2wks 
I prune again after stretch is over


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I'm hoping to find some offspring that share the father's polyploid trait. Because in theory that should halfway double the size of each bud because of the extra shoot and increase yeilds by a 1/3
> ]


What’s the side branching doing? Is it making triples or doubles? Where the stretch is happening (where the nodes are normally opposing) is there doubles?
What do the clones do? 
If they act normal, it will take a lot of beans and lots of hunting n lots of back crossing to make this a dominate trait. I hope I live long enough to be able to make this a reality too.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 9, 2018)

These are the black SS x night rider , you can really see them all taking the structure of the black SS stacking nodes like crazy , still veggin taking a while to pre sex, the two taller ones may be males , not quite sure yet

 

From the top view, the chuck is the 4 on the left, the four on the right are TGA subcool new collab with norstar, Nepali queen , one just showed female


----------



## 2easy (Aug 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Wow, orange is the new hotness, everyone including me seems to be running something orangey.
> 
> Looks like Copper Orgi number 10 cracked overnight, 100% @Amos Otis, gold star for you and the beanery.


purely by accident. had no idea i would get orange from that cross. honestly never had anything orange until now so im stoked at how clear the orange smell comes through


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric @Michael Huntherz
> I pinched this one so hard I split the outter hard, healed up no problem, now it’s strong.
> View attachment 4178042
> 
> ...


Da fuck? Pics not working for me in that post


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I don't know of you guys' relationship but Antonio is a great breeder and I consider him to be a RIU friend o' mine.
> A fella by the name of perro verde turned me onto the gbub. Been hooked since.


Yes, @PerroVerde is a good cat and grower; don't see him around for awhile.

If you can find the original gorilla bubble thread [ it was closed by RIU ], the last several pages contains the history - sans some profane DMs Tony blessed me with during those days. But that's not what I wanted to dig up, so let's let that part slide.

The fun / funny part is about what eventually happened to 8 gorilla bubble bx2 s that I gave away. It's funny to me, anyway, but the punchline will have to wait for a spell.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

@BionicΩChronic 
  
Even when I get the triple n quad stacking in the bud sites, they seem to larf n when when the stretch sets in they seem to go back to normal stacking . 

The one good think bout perpetual is that it will let you get to run a lot of crops per yr, good for observations & data collecting.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric @Michael Huntherz
> I pinched this one so hard I split the outter hard, healed up no problem, now it’s strong.
> View attachment 4178042
> 
> ...



I want to add to this but don’t want to just edit it Incase it gets missed.

When I’m fucking with shit, bending n braking stuff, I always have painters tape beside me, sometimes I don’t soften a stock before I try n bend it , n it snaps , or if I’m braking inner hard n I go to hard n brake the out hard seal, I’ll put tape on the wound . If the brake happens at a node, remove the bud site, need to keep air out . If the “cast” tape goes around the site, it will not keep air out n could lose the branch .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I want to add to this but don’t want to just edit it Incase it gets missed.
> 
> When I’m fucking with shit, bending n braking stuff, I always have painters tape beside me, sometimes I don’t soften a stock before I try n bend it , n it snaps , or if I’m braking inner hard n I go to hard n brake the out hard seal, I’ll put tape on the wound . If the brake happens at a node, remove the bud site, need to keep air out . If the “cast” tape goes around the site, it will not keep air out n could lose the branch .


Hell yeah, masking tape comes in handy. I love playing Macgyver in the grow room. Fixing stuff or rigging up things is kind of meditation for me. Peace of mind in the grow room.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

Or laying on your back like a common whore working away lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s the side branching doing? Is it making triples or doubles? Where the stretch is happening (where the nodes are normally opposing)View attachment 4178388 is there doubles?
> What do the clones do?
> If they act normal, it will take a lot of beans and lots of hunting n lots of back crossing to make this a dominate trait. I hope I live long enough to be able to make this a reality too. View attachment 4178389


Rooting a clone now. It went triploid right at start of stretch


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Rooting a clone now. It went triploid right at start of stretch


Nice , 
I’m pulling for you.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> That looks like it is going to put out...
> 
> These are some of the Goofy grape I took down at 6 weeks
> View attachment 4174712
> ...


6 weeks.. no way that can be from flip??

@BigHornBuds Looks like this one answers my question lol..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Or laying on your back like a common whore working away lolView attachment 4178555


I miss that view! When I ran the 9 site 6 inch pvc tube NFT system. Having to slide in like a commando on the back being blinded by the light while you're trying to tie up some branches. It was definitely worth it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> 6 weeks.. no way that can be from flip??
> 
> @BigHornBuds Looks like this one answers my question lol..


Yup from flip(June 14 start of flower) chopped on the July 26

Mimosa nugs finishes very fast,they really need to go 9 weeks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Goofy grape #22
> View attachment 4163731
> View attachment 4163732
> To many smells in the room,to really try and say what it smells like,but it's not nasty..
> ...


Beautiful colors and I LOVE the name


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

I've been kinda MIA lately (rough month) but wanted to pop back in to say I'm still chuckin away.

I used some 3Chems pollen on Gogi OG, Apollo 11 F4, Petroleum Nightmare, Copper Chem, Pineapple Cookies and I might hit a couple others. 
I think I might use some Guava D pollen on Apollo and Goji too...just to see what it'll do for the structure.

Everyones chucks and gardens look fantastic!!
Hope y'all have great weekend. 

Its festival time in my area. 4 days of Canadian/American chaos, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been kinda MIA lately (rough month) but wanted to pop back in to say I'm still chuckin away.
> 
> I used some 3Chems pollen on Gogi OG, Apollo 11 F4, Petroleum Nightmare, Copper Chem, Pineapple Cookies and I might hit a couple others.
> I think I might use some Guava D pollen on Apollo and Goji too...just to see what it'll do for the structure.
> ...


Hope your heads getting into.a better place tang ..have a gd weekend


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell yeah, masking tape comes in handy. I love playing Macgyver in the grow room. Fixing stuff or rigging up things is kind of meditation for me. Peace of mind in the grow room.


I label all my plants with masking tape and use it for plant repairs also.

Duct, aluminum, masking, and electricians tapes, zip ties, schedule 40 pvc pipe, panda plastic, carabiners and paracord = great victory!

I love tape. I give thanks for tape and indoor plumbing/municipal water every year for Thanksgiving, and people think I am the weird one. It ain’t easy being green.

Rigging up stuff in the grow room is meditation/therapy for me too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope your heads getting into.a better place tang ..have a gd weekend


Aww, thanks. It was rough and I don't wanna derail the thread but can I brag for minute?

My daughter had/has the most amazing genuine friends. They got together and threw a huge party in celebration of her life. They went all out and had it in this large field at one their homes. They had pictures of her everywhere. Tons of food, music, and love. Someone even filled several kiddie pools with ice and drinks and put them all around field. I think my dog took a dip in each one to cool off.
Edit: Doggy pool pics removed  
I can totally see why she hung so close with many of them. A bunch of free spirits that groove so well together.
At one point some of the elders showed up with drums and sang our tribes Awakening and Honor songs. That in itself was pretty incredible.
I wasnt going to attend. I decided to go at the last minute and I gotta tell ya, I was blown away. To see so many of her friends come together and remember her with such fierce devotion is more than anyone could ask for.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Aww, thanks. It was rough and I don't wanna derail the thread but can I brag for minute?
> 
> My daughter had/has the most amazing genuine friends. They got together and threw a huge party in celebration of her life. They went all out and had it in this large field at one their homes. They had pictures of her everywhere. Tons of food, music, and love. Someone even filled several kiddie pools with ice and drinks and put them all around field. I think my dog took a dip in each one to cool off.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the emotion or feelings right in your heart just don't have the right word to describe it.
Proud of you tang


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> there is definite fire in some of them i think, not sure which ones but hearing lately that Jelly Breath is nice too


How's the slurricane Chucks coming


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

Warm and familiar faces on this thread and interesting stuff goin on. Another thread in my continuing education............Mentors.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> How's the slurricane Chucks coming


hmmm things got a bit out of control around here with quite a few different IHG purchased these last few yrs, had only intended to chuck just a small number but it looks like an entire breeding session with IHG exclusively is on the cards, can only manage one pollen chuck per year, though not sure what to chuck next in priority?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hmmm things got a bit out of control around here with quite a few different IHG purchased these last few yrs, had only intended to chuck just a small number but it looks like an entire breeding session with IHG exclusively is on the cards, can only manage one pollen chuck per year, though not sure what to chuck next in priority?


Gotta hit that slurricane. Shit looks too fire!!! What else are you working with?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2018)

copper orgi - thinking about having a 2nd ID the shirleys contest.....


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Gotta hit that slurricane. Shit looks too fire!!! What else are you working with?


a rough plan was to use the Jelly Breath BX1, Platinum Silk(Platinum x Silky johnson) & Zephyrus(Slurricane x Goliath) as studs over, JMO, Sunset Kush, Do-Lato, Zilky Zmooth, Hulkamaniac & various other nice IHG freebies, not sure whether this season or next to do that chuck?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 10, 2018)

greencropper said:


> a rough plan was to use the Jelly Breath BX1, Platinum Silk(Platinum x Silky johnson) & Zephyrus(Slurricane x Goliath) as studs over, JMO, Sunset Kush, Do-Lato, Zilky Zmooth, Hulkamaniac & various other nice IHG freebies, not sure whether this season or next to do that chuck?


Zilky zmooth x zephyrus sounds good but pretty much everything there looks like it'd make amazing offspring! Your a lucky guy


----------



## Houstini (Aug 10, 2018)

GDP and bogglegum best males this season,nevermind the sunburn the bogglegum was in the sun outside last week. Got an extra tent whet they start to bust, outdoor Chucking 45°N Oregon. Lots of tested winners in the greenhouse. This will be fun!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Zilky zmooth x zephyrus sounds good but pretty much everything there looks like it'd make amazing offspring together! Your a lucky guy


thanks, i think your right there will be some good crosses come out of those, last year the GDP x C99 x Platinum Buffalo turned out great headstash but low on yield, while the Cannarado Barney Rubble x Platinum Buffalo wasnt so good with lots of mutant %...luck of the draw?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

My chiesle OG is the only plant suffering from a little bud rot. It's about 20 or so days into flower now but I'm expecting a bunch of accidental pollination on this one. Already picking ripe seeds which means the gorilla bubble male I culled nearby there pollinated it before it was culled.
I believe the gorilla bubble x super silver sour diedle haze male just dusted her too... 

More pics coming later and need a little feedback from the community on one plant in particular. Hoping a whole plant didnt get hit....

But here's my less then halfway done tester nug of some organic Chiesle og.
Nose on her is straight Cannalope but like a really sweet one not rotten fruit smelling.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> need a little feedback from the community on one plant in particular. Hoping a whole plant didnt get hit....
> 
> But here's my less then halfway done tester nug of some organic Chiesle og.
> Nose on her is straight Cannalope but like a really sweet one not rotten fruit smelling.View attachment 4179427


I don’t understand the question


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t understand the question


The question is here in this post (didn't have these pics on the phone I was using earlier so I only briefly mentioned my problems sorry about that)
Basically does this gorrilla glue #4 s1 look seeded or is it just in the super early stages of flowering.    
It just started flowering about two weeks ago. Here's more pics if they're needed.  
Here's the full plant in 20gal of organic soil (one of my biggest this year if not the biggest it's suck if it was all seeds!!!!)
What gives me a little hope is this these plants are the same distance as the one above from the final male I just chopped and the buds are full of white hairs
 
So what's you guy's thoughts? Early stages of flowering still or seeded?


----------



## 2easy (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The question is here in this post (didn't have these pics on the phone I was using earlier so I only briefly mentioned my problems sorry about that)
> Basically does this gorrilla glue #4 s1 look seeded or is it just in the super early stages of flowering. View attachment 4179484 View attachment 4179485 View attachment 4179486 View attachment 4179487
> It just started flowering about two weeks ago. Here's more pics if they're needed. View attachment 4179488 View attachment 4179490
> Here's the full plant in 20gal of organic soil (one of my biggest this year if not the biggest it's suck if it was all seeds!!!!)View attachment 4179495
> ...


is it from greenpoint seeds? if so you need to contact Gu because it is not what you think it is


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 11, 2018)

I would say the male got your perflowers 
It will continue to make bud


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I would say the male got your perflowers
> It will continue to make bud


The male in question would have pollinated it in the last week.
I felt all the oldest preflowers (like the one pictured) no seeds in them. I'm just worried about the colas recently taking pollen. I've had a whole plant produce nothing but seeds and had to smoke the skin of each pistil around the seed to get high.  (That was when I made my first cross and overkilled it with pollen)


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

2easy said:


> is it from greenpoint seeds? if so you need to contact Gu because it is not what you think it is


No it's useful seed's S1 I'm 100% sure it's the s1 from a gg#4 tho useful don't make bunk work


----------



## greencropper (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The question is here in this post (didn't have these pics on the phone I was using earlier so I only briefly mentioned my problems sorry about that)
> Basically does this gorrilla glue #4 s1 look seeded or is it just in the super early stages of flowering. View attachment 4179484 View attachment 4179485 View attachment 4179486 View attachment 4179487
> It just started flowering about two weeks ago. Here's more pics if they're needed. View attachment 4179488 View attachment 4179490
> Here's the full plant in 20gal of organic soil (one of my biggest this year if not the biggest it's suck if it was all seeds!!!!)View attachment 4179495
> ...


you can lightly squeeze those calyx between your fingers and feel if there are seeds forming in them, if none are present the calyx will feel hollow, also you can just break off a few of those calyx & open them up, an embryo inside means pollination, an empty calyx is gooood news! but it looks like there are seeds forming from here?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> you can lightly squeeze those calyx between your fingers and feel if there are seeds forming in them, if none are present the calyx will feel hollow, but it looks like there are seeds forming from here?


Well if only the calyx at the start of each shoot got pollinated that would be fine.
However the three i felt on were hollow.

I just don't want what I had 2years ago (colas of seeds) but if you guys are saying that the colas don't look seeded (hairs receding or whatever)then that makes me feel a butt load better!!!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

For instance look at these two tops on the plant.
Why is one looking like this


Yet the others lookin like its got female pattern baldness lmaoin essence thats what has me stirred up lmao


----------



## greencropper (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Well if only the calyx at the start of each shoot got pollinated that would be fine.
> However the three i felt on were hollow.
> 
> I just don't want what I had 2years ago (colas of seeds) but if you guys are saying that the colas don't look seeded (hairs receding or whatever)then that makes me feel a butt load better!!!


ok it looks like its just one of those plants which has very large calyx then, you may be in luck!


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> For instance look at these two tops on the plant.
> Why is one looking like this
> View attachment 4179536
> 
> Yet the others lookin like its got female pattern baldness lmaoView attachment 4179539in essence thats what has me stirred up lmao


Looks very suspicious, if it never devolped hairs that would make me even more suspicious it might be trans gender.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 11, 2018)

Just arrived in the mail today, thanks again @Amos Otis. Between these and Seeds from genuity it looks to be pure chuckers paradise run next. Love this community!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just arrived in the mail today, thanks again @Amos Otis. Between these and Seeds from genuity it looks to be pure chuckers paradise run next. Love this community!View attachment 4179591View attachment 4179592


Got the same drop. Let's drop the fire on it!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just arrived in the mail today, thanks again @Amos Otis. Between these and Seeds from genuity it looks to be pure chuckers paradise run next. Love this community!View attachment 4179591View attachment 4179592


If you ever need more, just ask


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

Here's my last male to show.
Gorrilla bubble bx3 x super silver sour diesle haze (ojd cut)

My first strain project from 2014 or 2015
Chiesle OG
dinafem og Kush x (NYC diesel x UK cheese)

consistent sweet cantaloupe nose in each of the now 7th plants I've grown. Good frost on 5 of 7
This is the the biggest I've taken her.


She's stacking real nice this year

Seeded with gorilla bubble bx2 (in preflowers) and now gorilla bubble bx3 x sssdh (pictured above) in the buds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 11, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Got the same drop. Let's drop the fire on it!


Donkey Kong yo!


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2018)

Did some frog chucking,had the weeds shaking & the pond in an uproar..
 
Top water life,frog life,powerstick...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Looks very suspicious, if it never devolped hairs that would make me even more suspicious it might be trans gender.


Don't think she's herming that'd be the worst... In real life there's hairs there just less or like many have retracted in. 
Hopefully it's just very early into flower


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Did some frog chucking,had the weeds shaking & the pond in an uproar..
> View attachment 4179606
> Top water life,frog life,powerstick...


Bet he hit the shit out of that frog! Nice one


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 11, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The question is here in this post (didn't have these pics on the phone I was using earlier so I only briefly mentioned my problems sorry about that)
> Basically does this gorrilla glue #4 s1 look seeded or is it just in the super early stages of flowering. View attachment 4179484 View attachment 4179485 View attachment 4179486 View attachment 4179487
> It just started flowering about two weeks ago. Here's more pics if they're needed. View attachment 4179488 View attachment 4179490
> Here's the full plant in 20gal of organic soil (one of my biggest this year if not the biggest it's suck if it was all seeds!!!!)View attachment 4179495
> ...


 Is that the only GG4 S1 you planted to compare to? It looks like 75% of the plant is 3 blade fans.
I've seen lots of impressive work from Useful and I've seen my fair share of GG4 & that looks nothing like GG4 at all.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Figured I’d share this, I’ve had this happen once before , twins , two sprouts out of one bean 

I been keeping the little one around for shits and giggles. Supercropped one so it gets some light. The main bigger plant just showed female preflowers, wondering if That means the smaller one is female also... any thoughts?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

i would think a twin...but i usually kill the bad baby twin lol... may be exact copy.


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 13, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Don't think she's herming that'd be the worst... In real life there's hairs there just less or like many have retracted in.
> Hopefully it's just very early into flower


I have a gg4 s1 from doc d that does almost the same thing. I thought it was herming, but the first plant grew nice big sticky buds. Clone is doing the same thing. Maybe a s1 trait? I can throw up a pic of it tonight.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> I have a gg4 s1 from doc d .... grew nice big sticky buds.


I have one of those - a freebie. How was the smoke, and how long past flip did it go?


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have one of those - a freebie. How was the smoke, and how long past flip did it go?


I grew out a couple of docs GG4

Went 9 weeks all dank, potent definitely got my recommendation if you can’t find the clone only like me 

I ran it in a 2 gallon hempy yielded very well


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 13, 2018)

This was her...


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks Amos. Stay tuned.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Aug 13, 2018)

My Phoenix Fire x Labyrinth(exotic genetix). Super excited bout these. Have 2 girls to check out .


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have one of those - a freebie. How was the smoke, and how long past flip did it go?


Mine went 66days here it is day before chop. Doc's Dank GG4s1


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Mine went 66days here it is day before chop. Doc's Dank GG4s1


did you dig the smoke?


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have one of those - a freebie. How was the smoke, and how long past flip did it go?


I rather enjoyed it actually. Didn't want to because of the hype, but it was pretty good. Was stupid sticky.

Here's a pic of it at 3 weeks and the receding pistils I was talking about. Itll do this the entire flowering cycle, but I didn't find a seed in a 3.5 ozs or so I got from the first run.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> did you dig the smoke?


Good smoke and on the potent side. This was run in soil and flushed well so it is smooth and clean. I will let it cure a couple more weeks until I pass final judgment. I do have some clones re-vegging I really liked growing it. My pheno looks closer to @mistermagoo 's than @Grower899


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2018)

Well I had to chop down one of the miyagi x tp aka citrus twist, due to balls too many. CT #3 had multiple sites with balls forming so I decided to just chop her. 

Unfortunately CT #2 has some iffy looking bud sites as well but no balls formed so I'll have to keep an eye on her. If #2 goes hermie then I'm guessing the miyagi and tangerine power combo are a no go. 

If the goji goes hermie then I'm guessing the tang pow male is a no go as well. These girls definitely went through a lot of stress so any herm tendencies are likely to show. 

Hopefully it is just a random hermie or maybe a bad pairing rather than a bad male but either way I plan on finding a goji and a c99 male here in the next few months for a round of fall chucking.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I had to chop down one of the miyagi x tp aka citrus twist, due to balls too many. CT #3 had multiple sites with balls forming so I decided to just chop her.
> 
> Unfortunately CT #2 has some iffy looking bud sites as well but no balls formed so I'll have to keep an eye on her. If #2 goes hermie then I'm guessing the miyagi and tangerine power combo are a no go.
> 
> ...


shiiitt... lmk if u ever need another tester.. I'll almost always clear a tent for a goji or cindy x lol


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> shiiitt... lmk if u ever need another tester.. I'll almost always clear a tent for a goji or cindy x lol


I would like to chuck my goji razf2 with thug pug tangbreath that’s my future chuck plan and I also am doing an outside chucks of jalabad star and daywrecker dieSel


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Mine went 66days here it is day before chop. Doc's Dank GG4s1View attachment 4180517


That came out nice I worry about hermie traits w s1 there were no issues?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 14, 2018)

What's up guys? This seems like a good place to come for advice on my first chuck. I'm growing out some single cola plants, I was hoping for males from a couple strains (cookies n chem, the deputy, and fpog) but it looks like I'm stuck with just one cookies n chem male.
These are in my gh, I can't flower photos out their due to too much light at night so I bought 55 gallon trash cans to cover them at night. Yes, I'm that asshole that bought hundred dollar trash cans to drill a 4" hole in them for inline fans to extract air. Due to my " lights out" environment I'm running two 10 gal pots with four plants each, one pot for each trash can.

A few questions. 

1. These are pretty much 12/12 from seed, I left them in solos until I felt confident enough to guess what I thought were male or female without seeing sex. I was hoping to be able to keep the males away from the girls. So I transplanted what I thought would be females to their final home, well one my shortest shot up and started spitting balls. What's the best way to keep him from pollinating everything? I wouldn't mind keeping a few of these un-pollinated.

2. What's the best way to go about pollinating targeted plants while keeping a plant right next to it sensimillia? Cover with a bag and wet everything when done? 
This project was started to make seeds so if shit happens, it happens. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Sucks you have multiple in one container me personally I would chop it and next round try to find a male and keep them separated but not everyone I guess has a lot of beans to go through I mean I wouldn’t but I supposed u could keep it wet and covered you might still polinate that way though


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What's up guys? This seems like a good place to come for advice on my first chuck. I'm growing out some single cola plants, I was hoping for males from a couple strains (cookies n chem, the deputy, and fpog) but it looks like I'm stuck with just one cookies n chem male.
> These are in my gh, I can't flower photos out their due to too much light at night so I bought 55 gallon trash cans to cover them at night. Yes, I'm that asshole that bought hundred dollar trash cans to drill a 4" hole in them for inline fans to extract air. Due to my " lights out" environment I'm running two 10 gal pots with four plants each, one pot for each trash can.
> 
> A few questions.
> ...


Just my inexperienced take...
1. Murder the male or make seeds, those are your choices.
2. Don’t plant them in the same pot, see #1.


Good luck either way, though!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Just my inexperienced take...
> 1. Murder the male or make seeds, those are your choices.
> 2. Don’t plant them in the same pot, see #1.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what I have going on isn't ideal. Having multiple plants in one pot and all. I'm just having a little fun with a couple empty spaces in the gh. I thought I had read one time about cutting a limb off a male and putting it in water, like somewhere away from other plants? If I wait until the pollen sacks look like they're about to open and a clip a branch, to let the pollen drop somewhere else? Idk this new to me. I just decided to make seeds and here I am. It's not a big deal if everything gets pollinated. I just wanted to have some that wasn't seeded because I haven't grown much of the close to a hundred packs of gps gear I have. I want to have a bit of each cnc and deputy to see what I'm working with here. Gotta test it to make sure it's safe ya know.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> That came out nice I worry about hermie traits w s1 there were no issues?


None to speak of. I had a couple issues with the dimmers on my LED's pulsating the intensity for a few days at 40ish days of flower and one 6 hour power outage late in flower. No issues at all with nanners.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> None to speak of. I had a couple issues with the dimmers on my LED's pulsating the intensity for a few days at 40ish days of flower and one 6 hour power outage late in flower. No issues at all with nanners.





Buck5050 said:


> None to speak of. I had a couple issues with the dimmers on my LED's pulsating the intensity for a few days at 40ish days of flower and one 6 hour power outage late in flower. No issues at all with nanners.


That’s great I heard it’s spits nanners consider yourself blessed looks like ya done a good job my friend beautiful


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> shiiitt... lmk if u ever need another tester.. I'll almost always clear a tent for a goji or cindy x lol


For sure. I'm more confident in the goji and c99 genetics than the tangerine power but I'm still hoping it's just the miyagi cut causing trouble because the tp male was a nice looker with a nice smell.

I'm stoked to f2 the goji and chucking with it will be banging for sure. I'll make sure I get you some when they come about.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 14, 2018)

anybody made crosses with either cookies n chem, deputy, white grapes, or TGA royal phoenix x querkle? I hit my Pure Raspberry kush with their pollen around 2 weeks ago. I believe the white grapes may be sterile somewhat, Not sure. Seems all the buds took and seeing seeds in those little buds except the white grapes. Those two little buds are doing nothing and no signs of any swelling either, let alone seeing a seed or two. 

I am very excited to make my own stuff. I grow em out, collect some pollen envelopes, reveg to see if any trichomes come and then if nothing they get cut. So far have a very nice bodega bubblegum male pretty trichome covered in reveg. Cookies n chem and Deputy male may get the chop I don't know though, still showing trichomes on their leaves but not like the bodega. That bodega bgum male's trichomes smell like bubblegum with some stardawg in there as well. I say that cause its like a little sour/funk and cause thats what else is in the genetics. Any recommendations or tips are welcomed.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2018)

Slymball #6



 
another Fireballs hunt continues.........


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> anybody made crosses with either cookies n chem, deputy, white grapes, or TGA royal phoenix x querkle? I hit my Pure Raspberry kush with their pollen around 2 weeks ago. I believe the white grapes may be sterile somewhat, Not sure. Seems all the buds took and seeing seeds in those little buds except the white grapes. Those two little buds are doing nothing and no signs of any swelling either, let alone seeing a seed or two.
> 
> I am very excited to make my own stuff. I grow em out, collect some pollen envelopes, reveg to see if any trichomes come and then if nothing they get cut. So far have a very nice bodega bubblegum male pretty trichome covered in reveg. Cookies n chem and Deputy male may get the chop I don't know though, still showing trichomes on their leaves but not like the bodega. That bodega bgum male's trichomes smell like bubblegum with some stardawg in there as well. I say that cause its like a little sour/funk and cause thats what else is in the genetics. Any recommendations or tips are welcomed.


I was kicking around the cookies and chem idea for a stud until my pheno went over 70 days and still wanted another 2 weeks, then I decided naw.

I also was thinking about mixing the deputy with hazeman's strawberry cough but I have yet to run either and not sure when I'll get to either anytime soon. 

Sounds like I'd go with that bodega male, definitely sounds good.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 14, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4181140 View attachment 4181141 View attachment 4181143 Slymball #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that slymeball from Doc's?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Is that slymeball from Doc's?


Naw, this is a chuck I did , slymer x fireballs = southern slymball


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Naw, this is a chuck I did , slymer x fireballs = southern slymball



What is Slymer?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 15, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What is Slymer?


It's a cut of TGA's, Chernobyl 
https://www.marijuana.com/news/2017/04/slymer-marijuana-strain-review/


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2018)

Southern slymball....good one

Pura Vida x almond cookies


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 15, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> It's a cut of TGA's, Chernobyl
> https://www.marijuana.com/news/2017/04/slymer-marijuana-strain-review/



Cool this is why i asked.Why i'm not sure why but i was looking at Mz.Jillz instagram the other day and noticed that she made this statement quite a bit that slymer IS chernobyl.


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2018)

Bud formation on pura Vida 
 
Nice bud to leaf ratios, just like almond cookies.


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Bud formation on pura Vida
> View attachment 4181289
> Nice bud to leaf ratios, just like almond cookies.


Bud to leaf ratios and ease of trimming are high on my list of desired traits. Granted, its a long list but still...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2018)

I like to keep at least one side of a chuck a simple hybreed or IBL for hopes of less troubles with intersex issues and to make a better guess at potential sources of trouble.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2018)

3 NS99 girls confirmed and 2 have wider leaves and one with very narrow leaves and looking like Cindy’s I have grown.

Up potted 3 NL in veg Monday and it just feels good to have Peak NL in the House! 2/4 C99 up out of dirt so far!


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was kicking around the cookies and chem idea for a stud until my pheno went over 70 days and still wanted another 2 weeks, then I decided naw.
> 
> I also was thinking about mixing the deputy with hazeman's strawberry cough but I have yet to run either and not sure when I'll get to either anytime soon.
> 
> Sounds like I'd go with that bodega male, definitely sounds good.


I have a strawberry cough about to get knocked up by some pollen in a few weeks. Just need to decide which ones will hit it. I had also thought about hitting the deputy with it, and probably will. Cookies as well. Right now I got a few CnC that should finish within 10 weeks from the females. 
Females to come: White grapes, Jelly Pie, Lemon Stomper, Mendo Purple, Purple Urkle, Skunk #1, Dreamcatcher, Humble Pie


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> That came out nice I worry about hermie traits w s1 there were no issues?


I've grown a bean found in a fem seed and it had no hermie traits at all. Been doin a lil research, not much and it seems some say, and its a mathmatical percentage or such, that it does bring that trait closer to the forefront. Having said that, I can find many folks on diff forums and such also claiming they make seeds off those female bean plants and into some generations and the trait not show itself. Then you get folks saying no way no how, lol. All I got


----------



## Gritzman (Aug 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can try southern cross seed bank on IG. They might still have some available.
> 
> My bad, I think honeybee might be an older cross so might not be at SCSB, but still check them out.


I e-mailed Southern Cross but I didn't get a reply for some reason...


----------



## Gritzman (Aug 15, 2018)

Swamp Thing said:


> As testing slowly trots on... I’m hoping these names fit. Usually I just leave strains to keep their lineage as names until testing is done but for some reason this time I thought this would be easier prenaming then... we shall see if they fit
> 
> Sakura is Bubba x Wookie15
> Wookie is Big Buddy’s Lavender x Appalachia
> ...


**Bayou Bengal**: Gaux Tigers + Phish! Kung, Icculus, and Bathtub Gin. What more could you ask for sounds like great stuff!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah, I know what I have going on isn't ideal. Having multiple plants in one pot and all. I'm just having a little fun with a couple empty spaces in the gh. I thought I had read one time about cutting a limb off a male and putting it in water, like somewhere away from other plants? If I wait until the pollen sacks look like they're about to open and a clip a branch, to let the pollen drop somewhere else? Idk this new to me. I just decided to make seeds and here I am. It's not a big deal if everything gets pollinated. I just wanted to have some that wasn't seeded because I haven't grown much of the close to a hundred packs of gps gear I have. I want to have a bit of each cnc and deputy to see what I'm working with here. Gotta test it to make sure it's safe ya know.


If I was you I'd take 5 or 6 cuts of your Male throw it in a glass of water. In your house if possible. Setting on paper and keep him 12/12- he will throw pollen even without roots. Enough to make some chucks. And I'd cull the male in the GH


----------



## genuity (Aug 15, 2018)

This is the(Goofy grape) honeystomper x Mimosa that I put in a 7gal..
 
Homerun hitter for sure,another fast nug maker(45 days or so) smells are funky orange kush type.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is the(Goofy grape) honeystomper x Mimosa that I put in a 7gal..
> View attachment 4181632
> Homerun hitter for sure,another fast nug maker(45 days or so) smells are funky orange kush type.


Damn gen. Beautiful some of these flowers make me speechless that your putting out keep on keeping on brother round of applause


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2018)

CaptnChron1k said:


> Damn gen. Beautiful some of these flowers make me speechless that your putting out keep on keeping on brother round of applause


Thanks..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

Cush Berry Daze


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2018)

That looks exotic @BigHornBuds nice
I ran some kush berry haze,really good smoke..

@BobBitchen meltdown
 
Super excited to do a full real run of these,lime time.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> That looks exotic @BigHornBuds nice
> I ran some kush berry haze,really good smoke..
> 
> @BobBitchen meltdown
> ...


Just a neon pink bristleboard & shadowing on photo shop. 

After I took that. I thought I should have kept more stocks together n mada a big leaf. I’ll do it with the Haze next chop. All season in here

I’m heading on vacation on Saturday.....
Good help is very hard to find, trusted help is even harder. I’ll take a risk on a trusted noob before a master grower that I don’t fully trust. 4 spots , 4 different watering , 4 different ppms #ers , not beginner friendly.

Here’s hopping they are still living when I get home.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> That looks exotic @BigHornBuds nice
> I ran some kush berry haze,really good smoke..
> 
> @BobBitchen meltdown
> ...


My Cush Berry Daze is 
GreenCrack (sativa leaning tropical fruit pheno) x with CBD Haze 

The Haze wasn’t nothing special on the smoke, but was 50/50 THC-CBD n made weight. 
Figured the GC could add some kick, and it did and gave it better density, looks, and made it smell like floral wild berries, but is still lacking something to bring it out of the mids. 
I hit a bottom branch with a male I got out of my skunk bag. Got 30 beans to look though


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is the(Goofy grape) honeystomper x Mimosa that I put in a 7gal..
> View attachment 4181632
> Homerun hitter for sure,another fast nug maker(45 days or so) smells are funky orange kush type.


That is gorgeous! Great work and a short flower cycle! Outstanding!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2018)

I had an extra copper chem fem clone, and some entirely unexpected returned commercial beans that all turned out males. Took the best 2 boys, one short, one tall, and the CC outside for a nostalgic back deck chuck. The mating is about to commence.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Just a neon pink bristleboard & shadowing on photo shop.
> 
> After I took that. I thought I should have kept more stocks together n mada a big leaf. I’ll do it with the Haze next chop. View attachment 4181769All season in here
> 
> ...


Good luck! It is hard to find someone who you can trust to take on the responsibility of indoor gardening.

I have zero reliable weed babysitters. My one buddy that helped last time I was gone 3 days for work nearly drowned my girls. All he had to do was come over and water with premixed nutes and he did that alright! I told him they might need 1/2 gal each watering but I meant if it was dried out but he just added a 1/2 every day to every plant so when I got home plants were water logged but at least alive, lol.

He did me a solid so I wasn't mad but I realized then it's like asking a friend who has never played guitar a day in their life to play rhythm for you in your band while your gone, sure they try but they just don't have the experience needed to keep that rhythm. The band can still gig but it just ain't gonna be tight.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2018)

On a sad note. Anyone with my crosses, be careful with the miyagi x tangerine power. Unfortunately I've found a ball starting to form on the other miyagi leaner pheno #1. The tangerine power leaner #2 is clean though I did cut off the lowers on that one so I'll keep an eye on her.

I'm gonna finish flower #1 and if #2 herms I'll finish her too because the plants are looking great and they went through a lot of stress so I want to give them a chance just for my own curiosity. #2 is already starting to produce resin at day 16 and even the c99 and tp clone's resin isn't as noticeable at the moment. 

If you only got a small grow going it might be worth hunting through the miyagi x tp beans but I don't want anyone to run them without knowing the risk. 

I haven't noticed any balls or any suspicious flowers on the goji x tp but I only have the 1 right now. As soon as I can I'll pop 3 #1 and #3 f2 beans and 3 of the miyagi x grapes 13 to run straight 12/12 from the get so I can see if those herm out with a stress free hydro run. Right now if the tp leaner #2 and the goji stay herm free then I'll assume the miyagi cut is not gonna make future chucks. Sucks because she's a beauty but those recessive genes are no bueno.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 16, 2018)

The care package has landed thanks @BigHornBuds


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> That looks exotic @BigHornBuds nice
> I ran some kush berry haze,really good smoke..
> 
> @BobBitchen meltdown
> ...


@BobBitchen meltdown-popped a couple more after i lost a few seedlings & found this tonight-you guys ever see this?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 16, 2018)

A lot of seeds produce multiple embryos. There was a lady that got seven Sprouts from one orange seed!
when seed cracks i would separate em!


----------



## tatonka (Aug 16, 2018)

Green cups = Bubbly
Pre 98 Bubba × Mimosa
 @CannaBruh

Red Cups = G-Tang
Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power 
@thenotsoesoteric

Just put into 12/12 to determine sex.
Switching from Tupur to cyco coco pearl when I upcan.

Edit: 32 days old


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Green cups = Bubbly
> Pre 98 Bubba × Mimosa
> View attachment 4182222 @CannaBruh
> 
> ...


sounds yummy, grapetang!


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2018)

Sundea driver #10(fruity pebbles x grape pie)
 
Very happy with this plant,she puts out some thick nugs,that pack a bite.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at the serration on those leaves!!!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Sundea driver #10(fruity pebbles x grape pie)
> View attachment 4182828
> Very happy with this plant,she puts out some thick nugs,that pack a bite.


That looks and sounds scrumdidlyuptious !! I’m stoked to finish up my run here soon so I can start popping for the next ! Hoping that goofy grape gets dark and purple sadly had to put inside heavy smoke where I’m at and didn’t wanna risk losing her as most of my leaves started krinkleing away bit at least she will be safe


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 
 
& legend og crinkle 
 

All looking good,few more weeks of veg.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle x dessert breath
> View attachment 4183084
> & legend og crinkle
> View attachment 4183085
> ...


Nice and healthy


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 18, 2018)

@genuity goofy grape starting to flower out proper she still looks a lot healthier then what she did fuck it popping some more beans tonight!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

Half the room full of South beach sherb x dessert breath & GMO x dessert breath 
 
By looks,I'd say that dessert breath male was a strong one.
They are under 2 1000 watt DE with a 315lec/with a 4200 bulb.
Feed is fox farm nutes/hand watered 
Foliage feedings till buds show
Temps/what ever it is that day...85ish
A few co2 bags
Deleaf when/where needed

Now we wait for nugs to show...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2018)

The miyagi x tp may be herm prone but it is definitely gonna be coated. #2 is only on day 16 of 12/12 and is showing promising resin development.
 
She is fast size wise too, sucks about the herms but it looks to be good smoke at least.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

For me,a few low balls.... it is what it is...no big deal.

Now if it's low bananas + nanners in the buds at 2+weeks of 12/12 then that is a no go.

I believe it's just the plant marking it's new home(when it's just low balls) the ones you pluck,and they don't come back...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Really want to try that sundae driver of yours sounds delicious. Really really really hope you post some finished pics


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well I popped my chuckin Cherry today i x a jelly pie male to a small branch of black DOG,og#18,and my best looking jelly pie girl.which makes it f2? finger crossed this works. I will also do a branch of lemon amber kush in a week r two.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 19, 2018)

Bubbly sounds good as does that desert breath! Very nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> i x a jelly pie male to a small branch of black DOG,og#18,and my best looking jelly pie girl


I've ran and smoked both the black dog and jelly pie, and would again. Good genetics in should mean good results coming out. Good luck !

So.....if ' looks ' mean anything, these are the prettiest beans I've ever seen. I guess.
 

Striped fatties. Pretty stoked for these.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran and smoked both the black dog and jelly pie, and would again. Good genetics in should mean good results coming out. Good luck !
> 
> So.....if ' looks ' mean anything, these are the prettiest beans I've ever seen. I guess.
> View attachment 4183445
> ...


sounds great! love some fat ones!


----------



## 2easy (Aug 19, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> sounds great! love some fat ones!


really i have a sister thats looking for some love


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> really i have a sister thats looking for some love


lol


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 19, 2018)

Goofy grape with the purple coming in also soaking a few more beans will post pics when they sprout!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> For me,a few low balls.... it is what it is...no big deal.
> 
> Now if it's low bananas + nanners in the buds at 2+weeks of 12/12 then that is a no go.
> 
> I believe it's just the plant marking it's new home(when it's just low balls) the ones you pluck,and they don't come back...


That's about how I look at it. I had to cut #3 down earlier because she had balls on multiple sites and even inside buds versus the outside lowers. 

The girls are at the 2 1/2 week mark so hopefully they stay ball/nanner free from here on out. On a stress free run I don't think the other 2 would have thrown a ball or two but this run was bound to show any herm possibilities. 

Cheers


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 19, 2018)

I also chucked a Jelly pie x jelly pie today. My female is bright lime green. No evidence of purple so far. Also went with a JP x GG4 which I am pretty excited about. 

In about a week I’m going to toss some chinook haze pollen on a few ladies I have going.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I also chucked a Jelly pie x jelly pie today. My female is bright lime green. No evidence of purple so far. Also went with a JP x GG4 which I am pretty excited about.
> 
> In about a week I’m going to toss some chinook haze pollen on a few ladies I have going.


Yes please!!!!
Jelly Pie and GG4 together.
One of the best tasting strains I have had lately was Sour Dough. Girl scout cookies x Sour Diesel.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

Four Copper Chem Fems from @Amos Otis have hit the Viva towel


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Four Copper Chem Fems from @Amos Otis have hit the Viva towel


Uhhh.....hold on there, amigo. Those are reg F2s. I popped a few myself....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

Whoops, must have had an intuitive runaway! The seeds are identical to my pack of Copper Chem.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Uhhh.....hold on there, amigo. Those are reg F2s. I popped a few myself....View attachment 4183983


Good man, making sure he knows what is growing


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Whoops, must have had an intuitive runaway! The seeds are identical to my pack of Copper Chem.


Man...I am so busted. They are, in fact, GPS copper chems. I thought a couple of stellar plants would help the 'ol Brisco brand.....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

Small and grayish brown and my c99 from Peak are very similar. And Black Gold!


----------



## THT (Aug 20, 2018)

More specimens of the Columbian gold x cackleberry chuck.
#2, the biggest fastest and arguably best smelling, a nice mix of mom and dad, unique and pleasant smell, bit airy and leafy unfortunately, lots of reds and purple colors.
 
#3, cackle leaner, very savory almost biscuit like aroma, bit slower than I'd like but nice and short, great for sog .
 

#4, a real nice mix of mom and dad, crazy dense nugs, flowering quickly, nice and short, smell is unique and hard to define, sweet and savory. Great colors from reds to purples throughout 
 

#5 Columbian gold leaner, basically identical in every way to Columbian, except for maybe a slightly denser bud structure. She's tall and lanky


----------



## genuity (Aug 20, 2018)

This lil absolute x jo seed trying to play me
 
It was about to get the clip,then it came out of hiding. 
 
This lil Bitxh is getting the treatment her whole life .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 20, 2018)

Without the blurple


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

40-60 more bluemats & ill not have to enter this room till chop time
 
Gravity feed...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> This lil absolute x jo seed trying to play me
> View attachment 4184097
> It was about to get the clip,then it came out of hiding.
> View attachment 4184098
> This lil Bitxh is getting the treatment her whole life .


It is just trying to live up to its name Absolute JO


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2018)

How big is the tank for the blumats?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Mohican said:


> How big is the tank for the blumats?


Right now it's just a 20gal trashcan,upgrade to a real water barrel soon.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Last time I put seeds down,a storm came....
 
 
Lost all the last batch..

Freedom baby
Snowgoddess 
Herlquin jo 

Gg#4 X monster cookies 
Lemon diesel x mendo montage
Holy stick

This is the best part of growing,waiting for the emergence of life...


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 21, 2018)

"Holy Stick" is a great strain name. What is that made of?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> "Holy Stick" is a great strain name. What is that made of?


Mendobreath x grape puff


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> 40-60 more bluemats & ill not have to enter this room till chop time
> View attachment 4184589
> Gravity feed...


I’m in love with your setup bro nice work!


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I’m in love with your setup bro nice work!


The less I go in,the better..

Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2018)

2 days in towel for 4 Copper Chem F2s and one has a tail and 3 look unchanged and put all 4 in Solos. Could be early for these or they could just be a bit slow. We’ll soon see.

On another note, three home brewed Northern Lights x C99 from Peak are at 16 days and making buds for Hillbill!


----------



## Noinch (Aug 22, 2018)

One of my current Apollo11 x Purple Badlands females. Definitely going to be working this cross in the future for hash production, touching it is like getting glue on your hands


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> 40-60 more bluemats & ill not have to enter this room till chop time
> View attachment 4184589
> Gravity feed...


Are you using 2 Blumats per pot?


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

halo2killer said:


> Are you using 2 Blumats per pot?


Yup,better distribution of water that way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2018)

Smelling the girls today at 21 days 12/12 and the better looking citrus twist (miyagi x tp) has a fruity pebbles or skittles. I'm super stoked, the goji x tp is starting to smell lemon/orange citrusy. I haven't found any male flowers on the goji so far and no more on the citrus twist so that's a plus. 
citrus twist #2, by far the fastest fullest and looking to be the top plant in the tent, such a good smell so far, and resin!
 
golden goji, good structure but a little smaller/slower than CT #2 but nice, good plant for smaller spaces


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

A lone survivor Floozy(wedding cake bx1 X Swayze) 
 
Striking resemblance to the mom..she is looking to be a long winded one(10 weeker)


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> A lone survivor Floozy(wedding cake bx1 X Swayze)
> View attachment 4185318
> Striking resemblance to the mom..she is looking to be a long winded one(10 weeker)


I like that name. Did you name the Ghost Town f2 x Swayze?


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I like that name. Did you name the Ghost Town f2 x Swayze?


Not yet..

She gets big & full of fat nugs.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> Not yet..
> 
> She gets big & full of fat nugs.


Nice, I like to hear that. Popped a few of them so far. 2 males and a female. They are out growing everything else that I popped around the same time. I like the genetics in that cross. Planning to collect pollen from one of the males for f2 and other chucks.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Nice, I like to hear that. Popped a few of them so far. 2 males and a female. They are out growing everything else that I popped around the same time. I like the genetics in that cross. Planning to collect pollen from one of the males for f2 and other chucks.


It's got potential for sure..
A bunch of old school terps in them for sure.

But they get big


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 1 of 10 females 
 

South beach sherb x dessert breath 1 of 8 females 
 
These got some interesting smells..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2018)

Just ordered this set up for my 3x3 flower tent, currently running a 400w has w/ a 10 month old bulb and 5 year old reflector. I'm expecting to see a big difference, lol.

https://growershouse.com/ceramic-mh-315w-low-profile-stealth-package

They had the same combo with a galaxy ballast but it was $50 more and not sure if it was worth it. I'm stoked. I've ran mh and liked the resin production but bud was too larfy and curious to see how much better cmh is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2018)

Orgi F2 rounding 2nd base.


----------



## lootolsin (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you Gen.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,better distribution of water that way.


I have run them that way, but in a five gallon I didn’t see much difference. I might try it again run after next.


genuity said:


> 40-60 more bluemats & ill not have to enter this room till chop time
> View attachment 4184589
> Gravity feed...


I love filling the buckets and watching them do their thing, blumats are almost too easy.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

Does anybody know if this thing will fire a double ended 600w bulb?


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have run them that way, but in a five gallon I didn’t see much difference. I might try it again run after next.
> 
> I love filling the buckets and watching them do their thing, blumats are almost too easy.


I really like them in this coco loco,it absorbs water fast.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> I really like them in this coco loco,it absorbs water fast.


Are you using Coco Loco right out of the bag? Looking for a new coco base to try.

I liked Tupur but the quality was variable, and not really easy to find in my area, special order only and the only hydro shop around here is pretty damn flaky. I would like to find something similar to it, I see Coco Loco around a few places.


----------



## Hottieb34 (Aug 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> Sundea driver #10(fruity pebbles x grape pie)
> View attachment 4182828
> Very happy with this plant,she puts out some thick nugs,that pack a bite.


so pretty


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Are you using Coco Loco right out of the bag? Looking for a new coco base to try.
> 
> I liked Tupur but the quality was variable, and not really easy to find in my area, special order only and the only hydro shop around here is pretty damn flaky. I would like to find something similar to it, I see Coco Loco around a few places.


I am never using Tupur again.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Are you using Coco Loco right out of the bag? Looking for a new coco base to try.


Yup,never been happier..

Only ran coco tek & some blocks befor... but both of them needed more wash than I can give & they need food everyday/watering..

The coco loco is really a super coco/soil like blend..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I am never using Tupur again.


You and me both brother!


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

For me & my room... coco loco is the best
 
 
Honeystomper X mimosa under 55 days,her smells are funky...no Orange or grape..


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> For me & my room... coco loco is the best
> View attachment 4185933
> View attachment 4185935
> Honeystomper X mimosa under 55 days,her smells are funky...no Orange or grape..


Gorgeous


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

Tomahawk F2

Dad=Tomahawk #1
Mom=Tomahawk #5

This was pollenated when mom only pre flowers. There are literally 2 seeds per nug right on the branch. This may be the way to chuck


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Tomahawk F2
> 
> Dad=Tomahawk #1
> Mom=Tomahawk #5
> ...


Thats what i like to see,them pre flowers are not for nothing.(to catch early pollen) is the way i see them,i mean really what other use do they have?


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

Bubbly's # 2, #3 and #6
(Left hand tray, green cups)
are looking like female.

The Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power 
are shy. I am 95% sure that G-Tang #6 is a dude. Right hand tray, bottom right.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You and me both brother!


I think I am in that club too. It was really good for about a year, then it ran like shit.


genuity said:


> For me & my room... coco loco is the best
> View attachment 4185933
> View attachment 4185935
> Honeystomper X mimosa under 55 days,her smells are funky...no Orange or grape..


Thanks for the label shot, I didn’t realize it was a coco based soil, I think I love the idea. I have run Tupur with Ocean Forest mixed into it with good results.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 23, 2018)

I used to puff my own coco bale, add perlite and Fox Farm Ocean forest.
I ran fox farm nutes and killed it.
Tupur was a godsend until lately when I'm convinced my buddy got spider mites from the shit, I got fungus gnats and slow growth, Eso almost lost all his seedlings; fuck that noise.
I am on Cyco Pearl now. No room for missed feedings. I miss the Ocean forest safety net.
Any one ever use Recharge Mychorizza?
I'm thinking I missing some bene'$.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Bubbly's # 2, #3 and #6
> (Left hand tray, green cups)
> are looking like female.
> 
> ...


The goji x tp seems to put out more males or at least for my buddy 1/3 female, my brother 1/3 female and myself 1/3 female but the miyagi x tp gave me 3/4 female with 1 full on herm. The other 2 each had a ball of 2 but I haven't seen any lately. 

The miyagi x tp is giving some real interesting smells, knock on wood, and the goji x tp is starting to put off an orange og-ish type smell. And they're all frosted. That grapes x tp is gonna be a frost machine, I need more space so I can pop a handful of them. 

Hope you get a few nice ladies!


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I used to puff my own coco bale, add perlite and Fox Farm Ocean forest.
> I ran fox farm nutes and killed it.
> Tupur was a godsend until lately when I'm convinced my buddy got spider mites from the shit, I got fungus gnats and slow growth, Eso almost lost all his seedlings; fuck that noise.
> I am on Cyco Pearl now. No room for missed feedings. I miss the Ocean forest safety net.
> ...


Recharge is good,try to keep it dry.. I like using it after each harvest/transplanting new plants in organic pots.big boost for the soil/plants.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I used to puff my own coco bale, add perlite and Fox Farm Ocean forest.
> I ran fox farm nutes and killed it.
> Tupur was a godsend until lately when I'm convinced my buddy got spider mites from the shit, I got fungus gnats and slow growth, Eso almost lost all his seedlings; fuck that noise.
> I am on Cyco Pearl now. No room for missed feedings. I miss the Ocean forest safety net.
> ...


u like the pearl? im on cyco products rn, been wondering bout their dirt... im looking for something diff, doing few side by sides, got loco, roots, happy frog, n ocean forrest.. will perilite em all bout like the roots.. got em today lol, wanted to play around see if u find s better prod.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 24, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> u like the pearl? im on cyco products rn, been wondering bout their dirt... im looking for something diff, doing few side by sides, got loco, roots, happy frog, n ocean forrest.. will perilite em all bout like the roots.. got em today lol, wanted to play around see if u find s better prod.


I have used roots with good results. I am at the mercy of the distributor and hydro shop owner a lot of times. 
Cyco pearl is good but I'm currently using it with bottom feed autopots with air pots


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2018)

Got some pollen from my apprentice luckily he is doing better then I thought some dessert breath x mimosa I wanna hit my blueberry gelato blood orange tardis and cookies and cream just waiting for the pollen to dry if there’s a way to still apply wet hit me with a comment cheers!


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2018)

Let it dry much as possible.

But if you got females ready to go,then remove most of them fans,and shake him above your gals..

Or just collect what pollen you see,get qtip/small pair brush and hit individual budsites..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Let it dry much as possible.
> 
> But if you got females ready to go,then remove most of them fans,and shake him above your gals..
> 
> Or just collect what pollen you see,get qtip/small pair brush and hit individual budsites..


Wish o would read this earlier bro I hit some of my ladies already I got the ziploc over a branch can I leave it that way or will it mold?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2018)

With the plastic bag,I'd push it 2 hrs or so..

If it was a brown bag I'd say over night..

Looking good


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> With the plastic bag,I'd push it 2 hrs or so..
> 
> If it was a brown bag I'd say over night..
> 
> Looking good


Right on man thanks I also looked up a rice storage deal what you think?


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4186314
> Right on man thanks I also looked up a rice storage deal what you think?


I'd get the male flower out of the jar,it gets moist quick..
Other than that,looking good & the rice works good..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'd get the male flower out of the jar,it gets moist quick..
> Other than that,looking good & the rice works good..


Sounds good man thanks for the heads up wil do


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 24, 2018)

@genuity 
Seen something on IG 
This ones for you Get better soon


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4186283


take that OFF and always use paper bags with your pollen.


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Wish o would read this earlier bro I hit some of my ladies already I got the ziploc over a branch can I leave it that way or will it mold?


take that ziploc off asap and next time use a papper bag so it don't swet.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 25, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> take that OFF and always use paper bags with your pollen.


Yeah that’s what gen.was saying I took it off and coated some on again just to be safe I’ll keep painting on some pollen like gen. Mentioned as well also separated the males sacks and got straight pollen flower in some rice to dry looks a lot cleaner and should help dry also been shaking and scraping for a more pollen hopefully will last for a good while


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 25, 2018)

And the next line up waiting for the rest to pop @genuity brining that fire no doubt


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 25, 2018)

Snake n da grass-on vaca in nashville-any chuckers close hit me up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2018)

Citrus twist #2 is looking like a winner. She is throwing off some wonderful blueberry with orange juice or skittles type smell, and it's pretty prominent too. She has the best structure and looks to have the biggest flowers already too, frosty too boot.

Minus the couple preflower balls she is looking to be an excellent plant and she stretched the least so far as well.
Here's some shots
  
Here is a full shot of goji x tp, she stretched a little mote than citrus twist #2 but looks to be on par as far as resin production is going, plus she definitely has a nice orange kush smell goin so I'm stoked on the crosses so far. 
 

Citrus twist #1, not pictured, stretched a bit more and smells just like the miyagi cut so I don't plan on keeping a clone from her but I'll wait to she how it continues on.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Citrus twist #2 is looking like a winner. She is throwing off some wonderful blueberry with orange juice or skittles type smell, and it's pretty prominent too. She has the best structure and looks to have the biggest flowers already too, frosty too boot.
> 
> Minus the couple preflower balls she is looking to be an excellent plant and she stretched the least so far as well.
> Here's some shots
> ...


Me thinks your light is either weak or too high.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Me thinks your light is either weak or too high.


It's a 400w hps and the bulb is a little old but the girls are just starting to flower so they're on track. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 26, 2018)

He thinks the Earth is Flat, his mental capacity is weak.


RetiredGuerilla said:


> Me thinks your light is either weak or too high.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

It appears my first germ from Brisco Copper Chem F2s are going to be 1/4 but seeds are quite fresh and will germ the rest in a few weeks. 

I do have 3 Northern Skunk x c99 Peak Seed BC year chuck that are 20 days in and making buds. 2 hybreed lookin plant’s and a c99 looking plant which is smaller with narrow leaves and all is well with these.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

Almost forgot about 2 Sour Bubble you might call an f2 but SB is an IBL. They are at 6 weeks with one smaller than the other and neither real big. Single cola plants that look like Hindu Kush and both are extremely frosty and smell like Blueberries and Bazooka!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Almost forgot about 2 Sour Bubble you might call an f2 but SB is an IBL. They are at 6 weeks with one smaller than the other and neither real big. Single cola plants that look like Hindu Kush and both are extremely frosty and smell like Blueberries and Bazooka!


Nice!! How do you like the sour bubble?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> Nice!! How do you like the sour bubble?


About 8 weeks as I recall. Very strong and day ended capacity!


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 26, 2018)

All of the gmo x swayze came up 2 with slight leaf mutations (in the solo cups), the one in the square pot got sucked into the shop vac when I was not paying attention while cleaning, (dumbass).
 
2 of 3 tx butter x Swayze came up, even the one I thought had risk of being dampened off.
 

0 of 5 ghosttown F2 x Swayze and 0 of 3 mtn. Ripper came up but I am blaming myself for that. I tried inoculating the roots with mykos before putting in soil, the the GMOS went in first, TXBS second, the GTS and MR were last and I either damaged them or they dried out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It appears my first germ from Brisco Copper Chem F2s are going to be 1/4 but seeds are quite fresh and will germ the rest in a few weeks.


I got 3 of 8 of those to pop and kept 2 seedlings.

My in house pop tests of the copper chem dad went from great to awful:
Orgi F2 - 100%, Copper Orgi - 100%, Copper Orange Tree - 60%, Copper OG XXX - 50%, Copper Dolato, 30%, NYC Copper - 30%, Copper Chem F2 - 35%, and Copper Raspberry - 1 out of 8, and only after 13 days.

Being a first time mass seed harvester, I'm working blind, but is there a correlation between fresh and successful germ rates? @genuity ? I'm giving the Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi, and Copper Orgi v2 [ orgi dad ] a few weeks before testing or sending any out, but both look much better than the CC dad's.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2018)

Yep need help please is it a female or a mofo hermie??


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got 3 of 8 of those to pop and kept 2 seedlings.
> 
> My in house pop tests of the copper chem dad went from great to awful:
> Orgi F2 - 100%, Copper Orgi - 100%, Copper Orange Tree - 60%, Copper OG XXX - 50%, Copper Dolato, 30%, NYC Copper - 30%, Copper Chem F2 - 35%, and Copper Raspberry - 1 out of 8, and only after 13 days.
> ...


I popped 10 seed of my last cross after 2 days of drying and got 4/10 , tried 1 week later 9/10 and it was only the not looking good seed, i think you got better germ rate when they had time To dry


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 26, 2018)

Ran out of some things so makin it happen anyhow. Homeade humidity dome, straight into beer cups with reg promix, light clonex solution applied. We'll see what happens. Two unsexed Copper Chems into flower tent along with one CV LA Pure Affie. Maverick and Hurkel OG and 2 Bounty Hunters finishing up. Bounty Hunters rankness/meat/garlicky, one loud, one not so loud. Early tester bud miles ahead of the Hurkel potenc wise but the one Bounty Hunter will almost cause a gag reflex, I love it, lol. Decided to say fuck it, pop beans, rotate in and out of veg area into flower tent, non stop. Make it all work. Again, we'll see what happens.
3 Copper Dolatos
6 Copper Orange
8 C99 x HH 8 weeker
8 Cowboy Cookies 
Hopefully can get em up and a gal or two out of the mix. Thanks again for the compassion.
@Amos Otis @BigHornBuds


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Yep need help please is it a female or a mofo hermie?? View attachment 4187423 View attachment 4187425 View attachment 4187427 View attachment 4187428


I only see lady bits


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> All of the gmo x swayze came up 2 with slight leaf mutations (in the solo cups), the one in the square pot got sucked into the shop vac when I was not paying attention while cleaning, (dumbass).
> View attachment 4187335
> 2 of 3 tx butter x Swayze came up, even the one I thought had risk of being dampened off.
> View attachment 4187336
> ...


You skimped on the dirt and you lack intense light. Circulation? Add some castings to the top of solo cups soil add some air flow and light intensity. Keep moist but not soaked.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I only see lady bits


fem


----------



## halo2killer (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone ever messed with the colloidal silver?


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 26, 2018)

I know I said I was going to start them in October but just couldn't wait thanks @genuity @BigHornBuds and @amosotis im popping 3 of each wish I could do more but I have a limit edit to add popped copper orange from Brisco county genetics


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I know I said I was going to start them in October but just couldn't wait thanks @genuity @BigHornBuds and @amosotis im popping 3 of each wish I could do more but I have a limitView attachment 4187622 edit to add popped copper orange from Brisco county genetics


Maybe soak a few extra of the COs as insurance. If you need more later, n/p.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe soak a few extra of the COs as insurance. If you need more later, n/p.


I'll give them 48hrs if nothing happens I'll try a few more


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

kindnug said:


> He thinks the Earth is Flat, his mental capacity is weak.


For sure, I didn't notice the name until I already replied, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got 3 of 8 of those to pop and kept 2 seedlings.
> 
> My in house pop tests of the copper chem dad went from great to awful:
> Orgi F2 - 100%, Copper Orgi - 100%, Copper Orange Tree - 60%, Copper OG XXX - 50%, Copper Dolato, 30%, NYC Copper - 30%, Copper Chem F2 - 35%, and Copper Raspberry - 1 out of 8, and only after 13 days.
> ...


I like to put all my seeds in the fridge at least a week or two before I go to germinate, well I always keep seeds in the fridge but I guess I mean the fresh beans I let dry for a couple weeks then I put in fridge. I noticed fresh seeds, a month or so old, have worse germination rates than seeds that are 3 months old but a week or 2 in the fridge helps with those rates.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Yep need help please is it a female or a mofo hermie?? View attachment 4187423 View attachment 4187425 View attachment 4187427 View attachment 4187428


No hermie yet looks like a girl 100%


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure, I didn't notice the name until I already replied, lol.


lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2018)

I like to give my seeded plants a higher level of k & micro nutes..

How do you guys feed your seeded plants?

Also like to let the seeded plants dry in the medium as much as I can.

I like to let my seeds dry in the fridge on a paper plate/plates for 2 weeks
Then they go of to storage with rice.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> I like to give my seeded plants a higher level of k & micro nutes..
> 
> How do you guys feed your seeded plants?
> 
> ...


Last chuck they only had fox farm happy frog from start to finish, the only things that change is the size of the bud they were very skinny but it was the one that gave the most and perfectly mature seed , so i think i will try with 2 clone ,one feed with happy frog, the other fed with bloom nutrient


----------



## bobqp (Aug 27, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I know I said I was going to start them in October but just couldn't wait thanks @genuity @BigHornBuds and @amosotis im popping 3 of each wish I could do more but I have a limitView attachment 4187622 edit to add popped copper orange from Brisco county genetics


Are you from Australia ?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 27, 2018)

Seeds don't need any light to germinate and its soil not dirt.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

One man's dirt is another man's soil.


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 27, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Are you from Australia ?


No I'm in the U.S.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 27, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric 
Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #3 
Stem rub smells exactly like cinnamon toast crunch cereal. No joke.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I like to give my seeded plants a higher level of k & micro nutes..
> 
> How do you guys feed your seeded plants?
> 
> ...


Seeds go into wet pro mix , I try avoid drying at this point, I’m shooting for 70% RH n 80f 
About 7-10 days in 150ppm ish 
Once I transplant into 1g is when I start letting things go into more of a wet dry cycle 
Then slowly up it , usually hitting 800/900 b4 flip.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2018)

The RIU community is really a grade above the rest..


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> The RIU community is really a grade above the rest..
> View attachment 4188166


This thread feel live overgrow back in the days ,i feel like the next gen of breeder is here


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> The RIU community is really a grade above the rest..
> View attachment 4188166


I have found a treasure trove of knowledge here that has been the basis of my indoor gardening projects. From Lighting to organic growing to genetics and strains RIU has been a guiding light, a high tech LED tactical flashlight!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

Copper Orgi from the bubbly heart of Brisco County; all ten of these lil pardners are chugging along. Internode spacing is pretty tight considering the old-ass t5 bulbs they are under.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

GPS is all hype. 

lol
This girl is shockingly like a Sour Tangie I had in Bend not long ago.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> The RIU community is really a grade above the rest..
> View attachment 4188166


I second that notion.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

A while back I put a pack of rare seeds in my scuff box , I meant to pop them about a month ago, but just too busy.
Today was the day! When I got home I was going to get them wet. I open the fridge to see this . A broken case .
I call my wife, “oh it fell out, didn’t know what was in it, didn’t want to bug you on your vacation, they are either under the fridge or gone”
....ya don’t say.....Face palm....
So after an archeological dig, on my hands n knees, I’m down a pack of beans .
Oh well....No point to cry over spilled milk. She’s to pretty to get mad at over a pack of beans . So On to the next
 Fixed the case , 
CooperOrgi
I’m going to put them in the bar fridge in a safe place , will get them wet tomorrow.
I need time to morn .

What if that was the pack with the new best thing? We’ll never know. I failed .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> A while back I put a pack of rare seeds in my scuff box , I meant to pop them about a month ago, but just too busy.
> Today was the day! When I got home I was going to get them wet. I open the fridge to see this . View attachment 4188213A broken case .
> I call my wife, “oh it fell out, didn’t know what was in it, didn’t want to bug you on your vacation, they are either under the fridge or gone”
> ....ya don’t say.....Face palm....
> ...


I wept. Watching the finale of Sharp Objects while I read this, the piano music was the perfect accompaniment to that tragedy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #3
> Stem rub smells exactly like cinnamon toast crunch cereal. No joke.


Awesome, I haven't had a cinnamon smelling pheno of any plant yet. I think that'd be pretty damn neat if it's a female and it taste like that! Cheers and good growing.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What if that was the pack with the new best thing? .


Could have easily have been all males. Lol. Onward and upward! So much dank to be had.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 27, 2018)

Super chill thread here. Thanks for all the good info ppl. I have a few projects underway with some of that GPS junk. . 

Have a Jelly Pie x Jelly pie
Gg4 x Jelly Pie
Blizzard Bush (stardawg pheno) X Chinook Haze 
And in about a week dropping a Blizzard Bush (pure vida pheno) x Chickasaw cooler 

Should be fun.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 27, 2018)

Just a pic of how the goofy grape is turning out


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> GPS is all hype.
> View attachment 4188224
> lol
> This girl is shockingly like a Sour Tangie I had in Bend not long ago.


That’s a gorgeous bud right there


----------



## bobqp (Aug 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> The RIU community is really a grade above the rest..
> View attachment 4188166


I swear he must have made thousands of those seeds. Haha I gave half of mine to people who love bodhi strains


----------



## bobqp (Aug 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> A while back I put a pack of rare seeds in my scuff box , I meant to pop them about a month ago, but just too busy.
> Today was the day! When I got home I was going to get them wet. I open the fridge to see this . View attachment 4188213A broken case .
> I call my wife, “oh it fell out, didn’t know what was in it, didn’t want to bug you on your vacation, they are either under the fridge or gone”
> ....ya don’t say.....Face palm....
> ...


Have you tried breeding with gth1 it makes a great parent. I think if I can cross it over biker kush I might be onto a winner


----------



## bobqp (Aug 28, 2018)

A few weeks away from harvesting seeds. 
Made a couple of semi auto crosses. 
Male skylotus x auto mazar
Male josh dog og x auto white widow xxl . seeds from these crosses will be harvested by 110 days from seed. 
They don't flower under 18 hours of light . but if grown outdoors they will grow for 4 weeks then flower.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 28, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Have you tried breeding with gth1 it makes a great parent. I think if I can cross it over biker kush I might be onto a winner


I’m not able to get the special n specific clones . I got to pop packs n pheno hunt,
Maybe once legal we can pass cuts between the boarders .


----------



## Montuno (Aug 28, 2018)

THT said:


> First, just want to say this is a great thread.
> 
> On the left is a CannaVenture Pure Raspberry Kush fem. * On the right is a female offspring of the WOS Columbian Gold female* and a GPS Cackleberry male. I've got them side by side in a very small environment so there will be a lot of upkeep and pruning. To date, I've topped the bigger plant for obvious reasons. I have not topped the PRK, but have pruned back a few fans and branches and this is gonna be a tight one.
> These sprouted on the same day and have been given the same environment since then. Clearly the cross has more vigor at this stage and will likely need to be more heavily maintained. 160ish watts of COB led and a 3gallon DWC I'll bring them back around again when there's buds to see! Cheers.
> View attachment 4127238


Hi:
Im afraid that the "Colombian Gold" of WOS is a fake: it have nothing of the real one. As you can see In your own pic, it even looks like an Afghani. It is a pity than WOS are still liying n keep getting cheated to growers...
Best wishes!


----------



## THT (Aug 28, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Hi:
> Im afraid that the "Colombian Gold" of WOS is a fake: it have nothing of the real one. As you can see In your own pic, it even looks like an Afghani. It is a pity than WOS are still liying n keep getting cheated to growers...
> Best wishes!


Thanks montuno,
I can believe it's not an actual Columbian land race.. It doesn't take away from The fact that it was a good plant with desirable genetics. The mom however didn't look or smell like an afganhi indica. It was much more sativa with light airy buds, nice colors, and a sweet skunky sativa aroma with relatively fast flower time for a sativa. I am perfectly fine with it not being the real Columbian gold as long as it's a good plant.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 28, 2018)

bobqp said:


> A few weeks away from harvesting seeds.
> Made a couple of semi auto crosses.
> Male skylotus x auto mazar
> Male josh dog og x auto white widow xxl . seeds from these crosses will be harvested by 110 days from seed.
> They don't flower under 18 hours of light . but if grown outdoors they will grow for 4 weeks then flower.


Ive done the same this summer , wanted to make some f2 of my strain and ended up pollinating all my auto (auto blue mazar x mobydick xx auto bought on ebay) because of a friend mistake, so i will see what they give me , if i have the smell of the father i make f2 To find the first autoflower pheno since f1 dont give auto


----------



## bobqp (Aug 28, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Ive done the same this summer , wanted to make some f2 of my strain and ended up pollinating all my auto (auto blue mazar x mobydick xx auto bought on ebay) because of a friend mistake, so i will see what they give me , if i have the smell of the father i make f2 To find the first autoflower pheno since f1 dont give auto


Last time I grew them outdoors most finished 3 months before my photos finished another 10 percent finished a couple of weeks before the photos and another 10 percent finished with the photos. 
I'll be making more of them at the end of the season
Dream lotus male x Ripley's og auto
Gth1 male x Ripley's og auto. There fun to play with. It just makes it a staggered harvest through out the season.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 28, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I know I said I was going to start them in October but just couldn't wait thanks @genuity @BigHornBuds and @amosotis im popping 3 of each wish I could do more but I have a limitView attachment 4187622 edit to add popped copper orange from Brisco county genetics



nice snag !!!!!


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice snag !!!!!


Unbelievable Love in This Thread bro.
Quick update after about 48 hours in paper towels no pre-soak or scuffing!!
3/3 on ghost town x swazy
3/3 c99 x hh
1/3 copper orange
1/3 tpr x hh again this is with no pre-soak or stuffing so I'll give the other couple more days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

If you're growing and showing it's always a party. Hit 'em up

Still got a couple testers packs of tangerine power male #1 crosses that would love to be grown/shown by someone looking for some SunnyD Og, credit @whytewidow for the name. SunnyD Og = Goji og x tangerine power
 
So far the goji and miyagi cross are looking nice in my flower tent with 1 miyagi x tp being fast, big, resinous and smelling like strawberry/blueberry mix.

Here she is


----------



## THT (Aug 28, 2018)

My favorite expression so far of the Colombian Gold X Cackleberry - #4
 

look at this fuckin stalagmite in the top corner loolll


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 28, 2018)

PineBerryKush @45days 
 Hickok Haze @ 67or 68 Days 

Not the coldest pheno by any means 
But can’t get to the pretty one.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 29, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Unbelievable Love in This Thread bro.
> Quick update after about 48 hours in paper towels no pre-soak or scuffing!!
> 3/3 on ghost town x swazy
> 3/3 c99 x hh
> ...


I've got some of those c99 x hh I'll be popping mine outdoors in a month. Be nice to see how yours go.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 29, 2018)

THT said:


> My favorite expression so far of the Colombian Gold X Cackleberry - #4
> View attachment 4188921
> 
> look at this fuckin stalagmite in the top corner loolll
> View attachment 4188922


Yeah, it really looks nice.Beatifull pic.
What genetics has Crackleberry4? Is your own cross too?

Salud!


----------



## bobqp (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> PineBerryKush @45days
> View attachment 4188944 Hickok Haze @ 67or 68 Days View attachment 4188945
> 
> Not the coldest pheno by any means
> But can’t get to the pretty one.


Looking good. Let me know what the potency is like.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you're growing and showing it's always a party. Hit 'em up
> 
> Still got a couple testers packs of tangerine power male #1 crosses that would love to be grown/shown by someone looking for some SunnyD Og, credit @whytewidow for the name. SunnyD Og = Goji og x tangerine power
> View attachment 4188906
> ...


Without a doubt one of the orangish smelling crosses I have ever run. And she doesnt even have decent bud sites yet. She smells like str8 sunny d. And I love goji. So how can you pass it up. Beautiful structure thick side branching... sry for the crappy pics. I'll get whole plant pics this evening when lights come on. Shes a little droopy in these pics they jus got fed. But normally shes str8 up praying.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Looking good. Let me know what the potency is like.


The PBK is a day wrecker! Very couch lock
I had a kicker plant of HH , it had a nice head buzz that made you a little silly n smilie, But only got to try a bit of that one so far.


----------



## THT (Aug 29, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yeah, it really looks nice.Beatifull pic.
> What genetics has Crackleberry4? Is your own cross too?
> 
> Salud!


Cackleberry is a strain from greenpoint seeds that is an f1 cross of cherry diesel and stardawg.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 29, 2018)

Skunk #18 IBL. First male I have flowered, and just the first bit of pollen from it collected so far. Thanks for all of the inspiration and wisdom here. Moving forward, I am just planning to preserve some genetics, and to make some fun crosses for personal use. Some love will be shared, as well. Big ups, everybody.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Skunk #18 IBL. First male I have flowered, and just the first bit of pollen from it collected so far. Thanks for all of the inspiration and wisdom here. Moving forward, I am just planning to preserve some genetics, and to make some fun crosses for personal use. Some love will be shared, as well. Big ups, everybody. View attachment 4189204 View attachment 4189205


MONEY SHOT!!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

Some Sunny D OG from @thenotsoesoteric 
If ya ain't got none, get some.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 
 

South beach sherb x dessert breath


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

Headband x Ghost Train Haze shes a G.T.H. leaner. Pure headstash.... hardcore indica buzz lotsa pressure behind the eyes. With just a touch of sativa cocaine for speed. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x dessert breath
> View attachment 4189299
> 
> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4189304


What nose is coming off that. I've only run one sherb ever and I was disappointed in the smell. Could've been grower error. Myself. But the smoke wasnt even good enough for a second trip.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What nose is coming off that. I've only run one sherb ever and I was disappointed in the smell. Could've been grower error. Myself. But the smoke wasnt even good enough for a second trip.


South beach sherb(sunset sherb x 92 og)fems was very tasteful & the smoke was good also.

So far the smells on this cross a lil fruity.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb(sunset sherb x 92 og)fems was very tasteful & the smoke was good also.
> 
> So far the smells on this cross a lil fruity.


See I wish mine would've smelled like that. It was jus bland smelling. I mean it had a tad of fruit. But not alot. You had to actually tear the bud apart to really get a smell.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Some Sunny D OG from @thenotsoesoteric
> If ya ain't got none, get some.
> View attachment 4189284 View attachment 4189285


How far along in flower are you? How's the stretch?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 29, 2018)

Killin it in da lab-when i mean killin it-i mean killin a bunch of beans-these seedlings survived
2 meltdowns
1blue ballz @BobBitchen 
1 copper orgi
1 orgi @Amos Otis 
Thanks fellas-i will pop more when it cools down here


----------



## THT (Aug 29, 2018)

nice og leaning GPS tester, bounty hunter.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2018)

What are considered primary OG Kush traits?
What are considered primary Diesel traits?
What are considered primary Chem traits?


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> What are considered primary OG Kush traits?
> What are considered primary Diesel traits?
> What are considered primary Chem traits?


Pine lemon gas OG
Sharpe gas acrid citrus earthy diesel
Moth. Ball,attic foul musty garlic chem sweet(like almost rotten meat)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

I love the little sticker
It was on the scuff box, to the container to soak for 24hrs , now on the bag. 
@Amos Otis 
Is it just from a label maker? 
Stays sticky n easy to transfer. Me likey


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> How far along in flower are you? How's the stretch?


Dont remember how many days in it is. I'm pretty sure it's under 25 days in. The stretch was actually minimal as a whole plant height. But secondary branching is great. She stretched her arms jus enough that I didnt have to do any stripping. Usually I have to get light down on the lower branches. But she stretched her arms out just right. Very impressed. Looking forward to seeing her fill in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Killin it in da lab-when i mean killin it-i mean killin a bunch of beans-these seedlings survived











BigHornBuds said:


> I love the little sticker
> It was on the scuff box, to the container to soak for 24hrs , now on the bag.
> @Amos Otis
> Is it just from a label maker?
> Stays sticky n easy to transfer. Me likey


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-P-Touch-PT-D210-Easy-Compact-Label-Maker-2-Lines/46915986


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 1.i suck at this
> 2.fookin hot as hell
> 3.went on vaca
> 4.been drinking alot
> =dead seedlings


----------



## tatonka (Aug 30, 2018)

@BigHornBuds 
Good looking out.
Mucho Gracious Amigo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @BigHornBuds
> Good looking out.
> Mucho Gracious AmigoView attachment 4189903


Sweet , reminded me I need to go to the mail. 

Im trying to talk myself out of chopping HH right now, @10weeks , they’re failing over everywhere, definitely swelling up.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 30, 2018)

@genuity This is the first time I've been in here, and I see some familiar profiles. Is this a community of breeders? Or are you the breeder? I couldn't find anything for sale in any of the seedbanks I frequent.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> @genuity This is the first time I've been in here, and I see some familiar profiles. Is this a community of breeders? Or are you the breeder? I couldn't find anything for sale in any of the seedbanks I frequent.


Welcome to the thread..
This is a place for all home/hobby breeders/chuckers..

Only thing I did was upgrade my bags to better looking packaging & put the chuckers paradise genetics stamp on them..

My stuff is available at southern cross seed bank,new seed bank.. smaller but good.

This is for sure a community of good folks for sure.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2018)

To add,waiting on upgraded packaging,then I will send some to gu..


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 30, 2018)

Ah I understand well seems mellow in here. Thanks for the welcome. I'll go check out sourthern cross.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Ah I understand well seems mellow in here. Thanks for the welcome. I'll go check out sourthern cross.


Southern cross is fantastic. Fast turn around time. No bullshit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> To add,waiting on upgraded packaging,then I will send some to gu..


About time that cat started listening to 'ol Amos. Congrats, amigo.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sweet , reminded me I need to go to the mail.
> 
> Im trying to talk myself out of chopping HH right now, @10weeks , they’re failing over everywhere, definitely swelling up.


My first run of it I was tying them down to curb the stretch and then tying them up cause they got floppy.
Very resinous flowers.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> To add,waiting on upgraded packaging,then I will send some to gu..


Fuck yes!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> How far along in flower are you? How's the stretch?


Mine is pretty much just like @whytewidow described, short squat and bushes out just right and she didn't stretch too much at all. Her and the strawberry/b.blueberry smelling pheno of miyagi x tp had maybe 2x stretch but closer to 1.5x stretch. No male flowers found and she is smelling like a mix of goji and orange with good resin going. She is at 29 days 12/12 today when I snapped these pics.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

I’ve been looking for southern cross seedbank... i can’t find it?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I’ve been looking for southern cross seedbank... i can’t find it?


Instagram


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Ah I have never done that, is that the only way now, I mean no actual site


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

You can email him, View attachment 4189970


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Thank you

I’m old.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Thank you
> 
> I’m old.


No problem
It has taken me months to figure it out , (I like it now, mostly only follow breeders n other RIU members) but seems where all the new info is going. 
Lots of contest n give away etc, 
I entered one , that I hope to win 10packs of beans . Will know in a couple days .


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

I’m still really reluctant to use any type of social media, for growing or even personal use .

Being owned by Facebook also worries me.

That being said , I understand it’s where the world lives now.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mine is pretty much just like @whytewidow described, short squat and bushes out just right and she didn't stretch too much at all. Her and the strawberry/b.blueberry smelling pheno of miyagi x tp had maybe 2x stretch but closer to 1.5x stretch. No male flowers found and she is smelling like a mix of goji and orange with good resin going. She is at 29 days 12/12 today when I snapped these pics.
> View attachment 4189967 View attachment 4189968


Nice pics and fairly clear. Did you get a new camera?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Nice pics and fairly clear. Did you get a new camera?


Naw, same shitty phone, I just took it under the hps so there is plenty of lighting. When I pull the girls out of the tent it's hard to get a good shot with my phone. I'm planning on updating either my phone or just get a camera. Cheers man


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Mo' Flo x (Irene x Pakistani Chitral Kush)

I hope this turns out nice. Its gonna be a single cola with very minimal side branching. I think maybe 3 are actually long enough to make a decent sized bud. Which shes only in a 1gal transplanter. But also I think that's the paki side of the genetics causing the poor side branching. But if she smokes good surely hitting a clone of her with Magnum Opus male or Maui Wowie x(purple haze x malawai) male I have some pollen of. would help structure wise. What do you guys think? I posted a pic of the male the pollen came from. 
   

The male I have pollen of below...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

I just posted this in the peak seeds thread because I'm stoned, 

But here is the beast of my current run. Citrus twist #2 (miyagi x tp), her buds are 2x the size of any other plant in the tent. Resin 2nd only to the lvtk, which is seriously a fucking freak. CT #2 also has a nice I'd say strawberryish type smell, I was at first thinking blueberry but for the last few days it is more of a strawberry type smell. Her and the goji cross didn't stretch much and didn't need to be topped.
 
I'm digging her so far. Her, the sunniD og and the LVTK will be making it to the next round. CT#1 is an near identical copy of the miyagi clone, same growth and smell to the T so no clone for her.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 31, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Killin it in da lab-when i mean killin it-i mean killin a bunch of beans-these seedlings survived
> 2 meltdowns
> 1blue ballz @BobBitchen
> 1 copper orgi
> ...


I found a new profile pic for you, bud.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

I’ve been running LST and some rougher training for so long upright plants look strange to me but beautiful. All my buds are within a 12” vertical array. A flat tied down garden.


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I’ve been running LST and some rougher training for so long upright plants look strange to me but beautiful. All my buds are within a 12” vertical array. A flat tied down garden.


Man,I have been treating the plant to nice,I got to get back to LST/HST..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2018)

Pollen from the *yet to be revealed* flagship strain did a nice job on the back deck hitting up the last copper chem clone. Seeds well on their way,
 
so chopped the male and tidied up. I had a lone copper orgi 26 days along alone in the transition tent, but no room in the bloom tents. With 2 ea of copper orange, copper xxx and copper dolato needing the tent, the C O has been taken from the hydro and moved outside - hopefully she'll have time to finish.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mo' Flo x (Irene x Pakistani Chitral Kush)
> 
> I hope this turns out nice. Its gonna be a single cola with very minimal side branching. I think maybe 3 are actually long enough to make a decent sized bud. Which shes only in a 1gal transplanter. But also I think that's the paki side of the genetics causing the poor side branching. But if she smokes good surely hitting a clone of her with Magnum Opus male or Maui Wowie x(purple haze x malawai) male I have some pollen of. would help structure wise. What do you guys think? I posted a pic of the male the pollen came from.
> View attachment 4189994 View attachment 4189995 View attachment 4189996
> ...


I just got a bag of the real old school maui strain (I live on maui) from one of my parents old friends. Not even sure if they will pop, they look old. I remember seeing these particular plants grown when I was a kid. Total sativa skunk goodness with a little fruit on the back end.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just got a bag of the real old school maui strain (I live on maui) from one of my parents old friends. Not even sure if they will pop, they look old. I remember seeing these particular plants grown when I was a kid. Total sativa skunk goodness with a little fruit on the back end.


If you have urb natural soak in pure urb for 24 hours. Then str8 into your medium. Or gibberellic acid. That's how I pop my dads old beans. I popped some he got in he 70s. I nvr dreamed they would germ. But all 10 did.....

Edit: I'd love to visit Hawaii. Wanna adopt me. I can grow. Lol. Will grow for rent lol


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you have urb natural soak in pure urb for 24 hours. Then str8 into your medium. Or gibberellic acid. That's how I pop my dads old beans. I popped some he got in he 70s. I nvr dreamed they would germ. But all 10 did.....
> 
> Edit: I'd love to visit Hawaii. Wanna adopt me. I can grow. Lol. Will grow for rent lol


got my free sample today, either each bottle is 2 oz or they sent two samples. Dig it. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

@Amos Otis 
100% germ rate over here.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Amos Otis
> 100% germ rate over here. View attachment 4190623 View attachment 4190624


I think you missed the cups some. Lol. That's about how my cups look when I'm done. Then I'm like damn, now I gotta clean that up too. My kids and ol lady eat the crap outta that activia....


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

Headband × Ghost Train Haze yowzerssss.... if you like those strains. This is probably one of the best GTH crosses I've grown. Smoke wise.... The worst yield wise. But it is a true growers headstash. I almost always grow one for myself. No one else get it. Except my boss... the ol lady. She really is amazing smoke. Great day time high. As long as you dont over do it. Bc the headband side of her still powers through. And it is probably one of the worst strains I've run for the munchies. It's like every time I smoke it. I could est us out of house n home. Lol. I'd love to make a cross with her. But I dont think Magnum Opus would be a good fit really. I've heard it does better outdoors. Doesnt like the fake lights is what I've read. Guess we will see. I have a male and female. To atleast make a few more of em. Anyone in here run M.O. indoors and it turn out good. I'm a try it anyways.... sharing is caring.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think you missed the cups some. Lol. That's about how my cups look when I'm done. Then I'm like damn, now I gotta clean that up too. My kids and ol lady eat the crap outta that activia....


Ya, I can’t say I love potting or transplant day. More like work, I just fill them to the top with dry promix, dam stuff is so hydrophobic, water runs off the top n takes some with it , makes a mess. 
That’s why they are sitting in a 22” tray, so I don’t have to clean the floor. Lol.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

This dude keeps showing up in the seeds.

I had 3 identical to him in the Honeybee F3 crosses.
Must come from the purple kush?

This is Hazemans Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #6
He is sick because of ph problems but I am going to keep some pollen from him.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm thinking this is the pheno


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Amos Otis
> 100% germ rate over here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2018)

Switched out the 400w hps for a 315w cmh and temps are the same but I do have the cmh up about 6" high since the hps was enclosed air cooled.

The pics are much clearer under the cmh for sure. 
 

The lvtk, she will be part of the next round of chucks. I'm thinking I'll run to sets of females so I can use the tang pow male again and a goji male if I find one next round of seed popping. I know I want to hit the lvtk, the c99, sunniD og, citrus twist with the tang pow male. And I wanna hit a goji male to everything, lol


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2018)

My 2 in-house 2nd generation Sour Butter are small and of one cola heritage. One is tinier than the other too. But the frost, ah 5he frost! Both have buds that sparkle like crystals so little green is seeen! Very hard and dense buds and Blueberry/Bazooka on my nose. Kush lookin’ as anything! Hindu Kush Mountain Kush, not OG! Yield will be surprisingly nice because of very heavy buds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 1, 2018)

Chuckers please come n play

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-want-to-play-a-game.975012/


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This dude keeps showing up in the seeds.
> 
> I had 3 identical to him in the Honeybee F3 crosses.
> Must come from the purple kush?
> ...


The more I research the common genetic is Grapestomper.
Fuck Yes!!!!


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2018)

my next chuck is inbound,

this frosty bloke here is california cannon by greenpointseeds, he is one smelly little stud

 

im going to be making F2's with my calicannon lady and also going to be hitting my dream beaver x cherry puff with him as well


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2018)

When I say, this dude keeps showing up: I mean it.
Here is what I would I consider the same pheno. No????
Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power
#4, #5 & #6
Dudes


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2018)

G-Tang #1
Female; looking all pink and shit


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2018)

8 females of @BobBitchen Meltdown (slymer x honeybee f3) 
Nice & stocky on most,with 2 on the tall side.
Now the are going into 7gal pots this round,they all have very good side growth.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> 8 females of @BobBitchen Meltdown (slymer x honeybee f3)


Has @BobBitchen branded his strains? Bob's Bitchen' Beans being kinda obvious.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 1, 2018)

So I have heartbreakingly bad news for the late season outdoor run@thenotsoesoteric @genuity Went to take first pics of plants and it appears they died from lack of rain/heat...  that hurt me I hate wasted seed. it's okay tho as i still have a good number (at least 3) of each strain left to plant in January gonna be a big year next year so I'll be starting everything a month earlier than last. My deepest apologies to you guys.

In better news my gg#4s1 buds are starting to look better. Looks like the bud will end up being very tight and dense.  

This (uk cheese x NYC diesle) x OG kush aka chiesle og (my own cross) is seeded with gorilla bubble bx2, super silver sour diesle haze x gorilla bubble bx3 via open pollenation. The c og has consistently been ready to chop early September.
Ive already gotten about 50 seeds from one small lower branch so I know I will have 100 or 2 extra *theoretically speaking of course to spread the love that's been spread to me. *
Some shots of c og seeded
Mostly unseeded
Another frosty pheno  and @genuity the three hss x Mimosa I got that are female didn't get much veg before flowering but dammmmn I'm impressed by the amount of frost on them!
Also The mutant gmo is still kicking just not flowering too hard n small due to the mutation slowing her down. The frostiest of the hss x Mimosa and the only one to get the purpleish pink leaves in flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The more I research the common genetic is Grapestomper.
> Fuck Yes!!!!


Yeah the both have grape stomper in them. I believe @genuity used the actual grape stomper but I could be wrong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4191128
> G-Tang #1
> Female; looking all pink and shit


Beautiful man. My buddy popped 1 of the grapes 13 f2s and it was nice and purple in early veg but ended up being male too. I thinking the grapes 13 crosses put out more males. Hope she does great for you.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 1, 2018)

Anyone on IG if you could vote on a contest im in , that would be sweet. 
I’m not even saying vote for me.
ethos genetics, 4 to pick from. 
Pick your favorite, best use of space


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The more I research the common genetic is Grapestomper.
> Fuck Yes!!!!


I think I still have some Grape Stomper x OG freebie seeds from around the time wen it was a GGG tester. I bought a pack of Grape Puff or Sugartown express that only had half the seeds in it and this (and Daybreaker) is what was sent as a make up.

I guess I should try and pop these open. So many beans, so little time and space.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Beautiful man. My buddy popped 1 of the grapes 13 f2s and it was nice and purple in early veg but ended up being male too. I thinking the grapes 13 crosses put out more males. Hope she does great for you.


Here is without flash, definitely purplish pink.
The male flowers are definitely purple. I would be willing to bet that the male will give that trait to its progeny.
Exciting stuff


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 1, 2018)

There’s the purple I was looking for goofy grape


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2018)

THT said:


> nice og leaning GPS tester, bounty hunter.
> View attachment 4189509


This male is on stéroïde lol he's very bulky!!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2018)

Redemption on left, fruity peebles og f2 on the right, they dont show any Frost but both ive been chose for they smell ,wich is very special for the redemption and the fpog , for the cereal and vanilla smell

Strech was x2 for redemption and 3x for fpog


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 2, 2018)

I like my headband to have a little bit of Ghost Train in it, and I like my Ghost Train to have a little bit of headband in it. LoL. Ok I made my first selection for this seed run. I have several clones of this ready to flower. And a mother of it. I've run this 5 times. And everytime shes identical. So I am going to flower a clone of my '95 Og Kush. That I found from an old head family friend that gifted me the beans. And reverse her for fem pollen and hit the HB × GTH. The Og pheno yielded like no other og I've run. And has a super lemonish pinesol nose. The pinesol is so heavy in it that it almost has a menthol smell. Like vicks vapor rub pinesol smd lemon peels all mixed together. Is the best way to explain it. And the Hb x gth is spicy peppery with a tad of some type of light acrid scent. 

Any thoughts or opinions???? I'm all ears... 
  
Shes in the front middle rightish^^^ the lanky praying one.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Has @BobBitchen branded his strains? Bob's Bitchen' Beans being kinda obvious.


no plans for branding, just a hobby.....


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4191244 There’s the purple I was looking for goofy grape


Looking great,she looks like a few I have ran..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

Pure chucks hitting the soak today. GMO x Swayze courtesy of @genuity, Copper Orange courted of @Amos Otis, and Jelly Pie f2 #3 is my own chuck. Can’t wait for these to start popping.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

so is the GMO as potent as they say?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> so is the GMO as potent as they say?


I hope to find out in a few months.......


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> no plans for branding, just a hobby.....


I might could handle marketing and distribution of a premium line for you to compliment the Brisco Bargain Beans. I'd have to test them first, of course. Just the buds would do


----------



## THT (Sep 2, 2018)

@Amos Otis, I must have missed the news about copper orange, what is the orange in this cross?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

THT said:


> @Amos Otis, I must have missed the news about copper orange, what is the orange in this cross?


I believe it’s Orange Fruit Snax from IHG. I could be misremembering.


----------



## THT (Sep 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Orange Fruit Snax


,
Thanks lubda. I have read good things about that one. Edit: maybe I am thinking of their fruit punch... either way sounds interesting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

THT said:


> @Amos Otis, I must have missed the news about copper orange, what is the orange in this cross?





LubdaNugs said:


> I believe it’s Orange Fruit Snax from IHG. I could be misremembering.


Real close, amigo. It's orange fruit snax from Greenline, aka orange tree bx according to them. I also used it with the Orgi male, and am doing a germ test on them as of last night. 

***** Too all you cats with the courage to test the unknown. Muchos gracias, amigos.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2018)

South beach sherb x dessert breath 
3 of 8 have a very loud fruit snack/starburst smell
 
& they(3) look like this one.
The others smell ok,nothing over the top yet from them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> 3 of 8 have a very loud fruit snack/starburst smell
> View attachment 4191455
> & they(3) look like this one.
> The others smell ok,nothing over the top yet from them.


I wanted to try that South Beach Sherbet so bad. Your cross looks stellar, gotta go wipe the drool off my shirt now.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Real close, amigo. It's orange fruit snax from Greenline, aka orange tree bx according to them. I also used it with the Orgi male, and am doing a germ test on them as of last night.
> 
> ***** Too all you cats with the courage to test the unknown. Muchos gracias, amigos.
> View attachment 4191456


I've got he Orgi F2s next up in the rotation. May be a couple months, but they are at the top of the list and I am pretty excited about them. GMO x Swayze is in next as well. Looking forward to seeing Lubs run with it. Or anyone else, for that matter.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 8 of 8 have that foul/cookie smell
 
Definitely on the mom side(11 week flower) good smoke on that GMO.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I've got he Orgi F2s next up in the rotation. May be a couple months, but they are at the top of the list and I am pretty excited about them.


This one will be done by then. A young girl daydreaming about how wicked pretty she may become by halloween.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pure chucks hitting the soak today. GMO x Swayze courtesy of @genuity, Copper Orange courted of @Amos Otis, and Jelly Pie f2 #3 is my own chuck. Can’t wait for these to start popping.View attachment 4191381View attachment 4191382


I hope u will start a thread in those jelly pie f2


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> 3 of 8 have a very loud fruit snack/starburst smell
> View attachment 4191455
> & they(3) look like this one.
> The others smell ok,nothing over the top yet from them.


My kind of smell i really lile tasty strain


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I hope u will start a thread in those jelly pie f2


I’m only germinating 2 as fill, but will do a full run later this winter. The Jelly Pie from last winters run has been my go to for quite awhile, it has everything I look for in a strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m only germinating 2 as fill, but will do a full run later this winter. The Jelly Pie from last winters run has been my go to for quite awhile, it has everything I look for in a strain.


The only complaint I had with 2 JPs I finished was they both went almost 80 days past flip. I found a dozen beans in one, which I assume are shirleys....been looking thru the seed catalog for a male for them that could shorten the flower time and keep the flavor / buzz. Maybe Fat Marty's Fat Grape Cheese, or Subcool's Ace of Spades or Space Dawg.. Maybe Breeder's Boutique Fireballs or Qrazy Quake. Could be a spring project if I ever figure it out.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The only complaint I had with 2 JPs I finished was they both went almost 80 days past flip. I found a dozen beans in one, which I assume are shirleys....been looking thru the seed catalog for a male for them that could shorten the flower time and keep the flavor / buzz. Maybe Fat Marty's Fat Grape Cheese, or Subcool's Ace of Spades or Space Dawg.. Maybe Breeder's Boutique Fireballs or Qrazy Quake. Could be a spring project if I ever figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 4191488


I felt like mine finished around 8-9 weeks, but I didn’t keep actual dates.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2018)

Is ORGI Agent Orange x Goji?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is ORGI Agent Orange x Goji?


 Goji mom, AO dad.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 2, 2018)

Is that the goji mom or an orgi female?
It gave the finger b4 it died.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 2, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Is that the goji mom or an orgi female?
> It gave the finger b4 it died.


That's an Orgi above. 
A clone of this Goji OG was used to make it.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Looking great,she looks like a few I have ran..


Yeah brother you sure were not lieing bout the candy smell the aroma is unreal


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2018)

5 ORGI F2s have hit the towel!


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2018)

The nose of a American..

One friend tells me one of my plants smells like cherry lube...

The other friend says it smells like cherry snuggle...

These guys..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I hope u will start a thread in those jelly pie f2


When I run a few I’ll definitely post a bunch of pictures.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The only complaint I had with 2 JPs I finished was they both went almost 80 days past flip. I found a dozen beans in one, which I assume are shirleys....been looking thru the seed catalog for a male for them that could shorten the flower time and keep the flavor / buzz. Maybe Fat Marty's Fat Grape Cheese, or Subcool's Ace of Spades or Space Dawg.. Maybe Breeder's Boutique Fireballs or Qrazy Quake. Could be a spring project if I ever figure it out.
> 
> View attachment 4191488


Subcool ace sound good


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

Goofy grape first run(58 days) clones will get 68 days & 78 days flower next run..
The smells #Bloodorange super deep orange smells with this hash like funk..


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4191969
> Goofy grape first run(58 days) clones will get 68 days & 78 days flower next run..
> The smells #Bloodorange super deep orange smells with this hash like funk..


Damn that looks good. Like the sounds of her too, very nice.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 3, 2018)

Does anyone here mix/cut their collected (for storage) pollen with flour, or nah? Have seen a few threads on the topic, just curious of first hand accounts here.


----------



## THT (Sep 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> mix/cut their collected (for storage) pollen with flour, or nah?


I do, not sure if it helps longevity but I hear it does. It also spreads it thinner to make it go a little longer distance, without it I tend to rip through way more than necessary to hit some lowers.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 3, 2018)

THT said:


> I do, not sure if it helps longevity but I hear it does. It also spreads it thinner to make it go a little longer distance, without it I tend to rip through way more than necessary to hit some lowers.


Thanks THT. If it helps make it go a little further, that would be my main reason for using it.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4191969
> Goofy grape first run(58 days) clones will get 68 days & 78 days flower next run..
> The smells #Bloodorange super deep orange smells with this hash like funk..


God damn that's frosty!!! U gonna do some work with her?


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> God damn that's frosty!!! U gonna do some work with her?


Yup.
Her first run will be with a meltdown male,from them f1s ima find a male to hit back to the mom.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 1 & 2

#1
 
Lanky in veg,but triple crown that in flower

#2
 
Stacks good in veg,also triple crown in flower..

Both have a sweet frosting type smell to the flowers/nugs..
High/stone 10 out of 10

The first wedding cake BX1 was all zig zag og funk..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2018)

I went a little long before adding nutes, thus the yellowing on some of the lowers, except the copper dolatos, which are speed racers, both already regrowing from being topped. Alas, the one copper raspberry that managed to pop has been as slow and weak as the pure raspberry kush plants I've ran previously.
copper XXX

copper orange tree

copper dolato

copper chem F2

copper raspberry


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2018)

I do have one Copper Chem f2 that has very wide leaves and getting stronger.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 3, 2018)

My males. Magnum Opus, Durban poison male clone. The original plant got way to big. So I had to take a clone of him and chop it. Some Chem '91s seedlings, Magic Cake seedlings. And couple clones of the Cookies n Chem from gps.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4191969
> Goofy grape first run(58 days) clones will get 68 days & 78 days flower next run..
> The smells #Bloodorange super deep orange smells with this hash like funk..


Will this be a public offering soon.
Asking for a friend


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

@genuity 
What was the name of the Honeybee male you used for the cojack chuck?


Old man scruthers?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2018)

Just threw 5 goji og and my last bubba's gift freebie into paper towels. The first 5 goji og beans I popped ended up being all female, I had hoped to f2 it back then so I'll try again this time. 
 

I ended up culling the miyagi cut I had, she is just too haze tasting for me and it's a pain in the ass holding too many cuts with not much room. I cut my clones down to the lvtk, tangerine power #1, t. power male, citrus twist #2 and sunniD og. I will also keep a cut each off my 2 east cakes and 3 black dogs until those plants flower out and I can chose a keeper. 
RIP blue miyagi, I still got a few hundred beans that this girl came from so I'll find something better anyway.
 

About to have too many plants but fuck it.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

Scatman Crothers?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

Same looking dude showed up in Bubbly seeds.
Pre 98 Bubba x Mimosa


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just threw 5 goji og and my last bubba's gift freebie into paper towels. The first 5 goji og beans I popped ended up being all female, I had hoped to f2 it back then so I'll try again this time.
> View attachment 4192467
> 
> I ended up culling the miyagi cut I had, she is just too haze tasting for me and it's a pain in the ass holding too many cuts with not much room. I cut my clones down to the lvtk, tangerine power #1, t. power male, citrus twist #2 and sunniD og. I will also keep a cut each off my 2 east cakes and 3 black dogs until those plants flower out and I can chose a keeper.
> ...


RIP miyagi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 3, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> RIP miyagi


I didn't want to but I have too much shit and wanted to get at popping those gojis. Plus 1 pheno of the miyagi x t.power grew, looked and smelled just like the miyagi clone so I'm sure I can find another like her if I feel the need.


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Will this be a public offering soon.
> Asking for a friend


At southern cross seed bank now..

About to dive back into the honeystomper, to find this pheno again ..
 
Berries 'n cream 

I like the dessert breath male(kind of)

But I like working with honeystomper males better,clean of cookies(not that cookies is bad)


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2018)

3/5 ORGI have tails and 1 is cracked. All 5 buried in,Solo cups. Thanks to AO!

3 Northern Skunk x C99 (both from Peak) 4 weeks and looking fine. Two are typical hybreed lookin and the other is smaller and Sativa all the way. Smells like candy of some kind. His C99 backs off my friends after a couple hits.

My 2 Sour Bubble offspring are 50 days and I stripped most leaves. Trichs are 40/60 clear/cloudy and plants are mostly white from trikes!


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @genuity
> What was the name of the Honeybee male you used for the cojack chuck?
> 
> 
> Old man scruthers?


Yup,he passed on funk & red twizzler type smells,he also lets the mom shine bright..
Adds thickness to nugs & colors..

Ima run some of them cojack x honeybee f3 12/12 from seed..

Can not wait to see what kind of crazy terps/smells come out of this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 3 Northern Skunk x C99 (both from Peak) 4 weeks and looking fine. Two are typical hybreed lookin and the other is smaller and Sativa all the way. Smells like candy of some kind. His C99 backs off my friends after a couple hits.


Tell me just a little more about this Peak c-99, por favor. I've ran several of Female Seeds version over the years, and they're always dead on sweet pineapple, but a B buzz. I grow one a year for a friend on her b'day, but I mostly use the buds to flavor less flavorful smoke.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2018)

Several people talked about a tingle running up the neck and scalp. Maybe a little racy and definitely rushy. Don't seem to identify pineapples from any herb but could be my nose. I do recal a mixed citrus lemon, lime and orange and grapefruit. I actually like it crossed better than pure. But then, I am not a purist nor am I a Puritan, fundamentally speaking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

The 3 most outrageously flavorful weed I've raised over the years has been the FS c-99 [Dole pineapple], Orange Fruit Snax [ straight OJ ], and Chernobyl [ lime slurpee ]. All reeked before burning, and were even more pronounced when smoking. Lucky me....I have some of all of them in progress.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The 3 most outrageously flavorful weed I've raised over the years has been the FS c-99 [Dole pineapple], Orange Fruit Snax [ straight OJ ], and Chernobyl [ lime slurpee ]. All reeked before burning, and were even more pronounced when smoking. Lucky me....I have some of all of them in progress.


I've run peaks c99 as well. And it's not pineapple smelling. They used a different pheno. I think most of the c99 in the states is made from the princess pheno from bros Grimm. Which is str8 pineapple. Idk if it's TRUE or not. But there is also supposedly a cream vanilla pheno from bros Grimm that peak used to make theirs. Jus forum gossip. But like I said I run a whole pack of theirs. But what I have is called sweet c99 its princess cut x sweet skunk. Which is the difference I see. But none of mine smelled of pineapples.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tell me just a little more about this Peak c-99, por favor. I've ran several of Female Seeds version over the years, and they're always dead on sweet pineapple, but a B buzz. I grow one a year for a friend on her b'day, but I mostly use the buds to flavor less flavorful smoke.


The peak c99 that I got running, keeper from 3 females, is right now smelling like grape Kool aid, I shit you not. 

The seed run was fucked up because I was using shitty tupur, all the c99s looked like they were suffering from nutrient lock out and so they all came out weaker than this clone run will finish. Even with the shitty seed run I still liked the smoke off the c99, a good upper high but not the racy type at least for me and flavor was descent but not fruity, more of a sandalwood type flavor. They all had a pineapple-ish fruity smell but nothing that screamed pineapple.

I'll let you know how this clone run finishes up here in a few weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2018)

4/5 goji ogs cracked, all 5 in coco and the 1 bubba's gift popped and is in coco. I'll be stoked to have some more goji smoke. 

Next step is to get 2x4 cabinet going so the 3x3 tent can just be sinsemilla for the head. I probably will use cabinet for pheno hunting too, just throw them in one gallon pots to flower as soon as I can. Should be a fun fall.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 4, 2018)

if any of you pollen chuckers are out of room and want somebody to test your genetics, or just want to send me some cool shit to run in my room, holler at a brother


----------



## bobqp (Sep 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> At southern cross seed bank now..
> 
> About to dive back into the honeystomper, to find this pheno again ..
> View attachment 4192435
> ...


Now that's a nice looking strain. I have some seeds from another grower on here honey stomper x Hickok haze . hope I find a female like that


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 5, 2018)

Germ 8/3, 12/12 from seed 1 gmo x swayze showing
 
Not been perfect, so growth has been slow, no excuses, just fact.
  
Some minor mutations, the one that got hit by the shop vac is still the best looking. The ones in green were poped a week later (different strains).


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 5, 2018)

Didn't know Chuckers paradise was a seed bank.
Thought it was a thread for members who make a few seeds lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Didn't know Chuckers paradise was a seed bank.
> Thought it was a thread for members who make a few seeds lol


This thread began 2 - 3 years ago as just what you say - read the first post. People have constantly asked @genuity to release his beans almost from the beginning. Everyone wins, imo.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This thread began 2 - 3 years ago as just what you say - read the first post. People have constantly asked @genuity to release his beans almost from the beginning. Everyone wins, imo.


Cool thank you for the info on this thread and also have a nice day.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

I just got around to pulling seed from my last Chuck-N-Grow.
These seeds had sat in the buds for almost 3 months until being pulled last night.
I did an open pollination of my girls with a few males of an earlier chuck of mine (Dogtrap x Golden Glue) that I call Goblins Gold.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

S'more Bean pics.


----------



## Werp (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm completely naive to this whole thread, so is the purpose of this thread to showcase seeds that are for sale by individuals or just people having fun showing their crosses..or maybe a little of both?

The reason I ask is because I just bought some honeystompers and received a pack of freebee's listed as chuckers paradise...


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

Werp said:


> I'm completely naive to this whole thread, so is the purpose of this thread to showcase seeds that are for sale by individuals or just people having fun showing their crosses..or maybe a little of both?


This thread is not a swap-meet, but a place for breeding enthusiasts, professional and amateur, to share their experiences breeding, with one another.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> This thread is not a swap-meet, but a place for breeding enthusiasts, professional and amateur, to share their experiences breeding, with one another.


That ^ ....... but also a certain amount swap-meet.  Also lots of give aways to people who can pop grow and show [ or tell a convincing story ].

I just saw some DVG packs at The Dank Team. $200 for 10 regs. My immediate thought was of all the fire and potential fire being distributed here for $0.00. 

BTW - nice sacks @Bakersfield .


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

Of 5 beans tested, 4 of the orange fruit snax x Orgi have tails, and the other is cracked. Looks good to go. I think I mailed everyone that asked about them, but if I missed you, give me another mail.

These beans / strain is now dubbed "Sweet Dixie". Anybody know why?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4193244 View attachment 4193245 View attachment 4193247 View attachment 4193249 View attachment 4193251 View attachment 4193252 View attachment 4193253 I just got around to pulling seed from my last Chuck-N-Grow.
> These seeds had sat in the buds for almost 3 months until being pulled last night.
> I did an open pollination of my girls with a few males of an earlier chuck of mine (Dogtrap x Golden Glue) that I call Goblins Gold.


Yes please
I have been wanting to run some Red Eyed Genetics.
I am sure there is some great phenos in there


----------



## tatonka (Sep 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Now that's a nice looking strain. I have some seeds from another grower on here honey stomper x Hickok haze . hope I find a female like that


I have ran Hickok Haze and it is vigorous and does not care what happens it doesn't get sick. The pheno I kept takes about 12 weeks to get finished.
Too long for me so I think a cross of it would be great hopefully finish earlier and pass on its stamina.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Of 5 beans tested, 4 of the orange fruit snax x Orgi have tails, and the other is cracked. Looks good to go. I think I mailed everyone that asked about them, but if I missed you, give me another mail.
> 
> These beans / strain is now dubbed "Sweet Dixie". Anybody know why?


Because you're a HUGE Molly Hachet fan?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4193244 View attachment 4193245 View attachment 4193247 View attachment 4193249 View attachment 4193251 View attachment 4193252 View attachment 4193253 I just got around to pulling seed from my last Chuck-N-Grow.
> These seeds had sat in the buds for almost 3 months until being pulled last night.
> I did an open pollination of my girls with a few males of an earlier chuck of mine (Dogtrap x Golden Glue) that I call Goblins Gold.


That’s sounds real nice love the name as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Because you're a HUGE Molly Hachet fan?


That's a negative, but it reminded me of a joke, since you're old enough to remember vinyl days. 
"So...Molly Hatchet put out their greatest hits collection. On a 45 RPM."


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 5, 2018)

Had to transplant the Magnum Opus from solo. To 1gal transplanter. He was yellowing at the bottom pretty bad. Due to root bound like crazy. So I cut off everything hanging outta the bottom of the cup. Transplanted him. And give him a week to recover. And he will get flipped. I'm excited to hit a few females and make f2s with him. And a really indica dom looking female of magnum opus.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Because you're a HUGE Molly Hachet fan?


Knowing it's @Amos Otis...I'm guessing it's a reference to The Adventures of Briscoe County Jr., namely the character Dixie.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a negative, but it reminded me of a joke, since you're old enough to remember vinyl days.
> "So...Molly Hatchet put out their greatest hits collection. On a 45 RPM."


I use to stare at their album covers, when I was little, at the record store and think about how cool they must sound, until one day, I heard them on the radio. 
One of my first let downs in life, lol.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Update all seeds above ground( somehow I lost one of the tpr x hh when I say I lost i literally lost it ) from top to bottom
Tpr x hh
Ghost x swazy
C99 x hh
Copper orange


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> S'more Bean pics.View attachment 4193254 View attachment 4193255 View attachment 4193256 View attachment 4193257 View attachment 4193258 View attachment 4193259


If you for some reason want to give some away I'm willing to try a few they all sound yummy congrats on your Harvest


----------



## genuity (Sep 5, 2018)

Gonna add some type of meds to my meds...
 
Harlquin f2

It will be a boy & it will only hit one special lady..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 5, 2018)

Citrus twist #2, strawberry/mixed berry smell, it's strong but not in the same level as my tangerine power orange cream pheno (she is loudest by far), she should have a monster cola on her when she is done. I may use her for future chucks if her flavor matches her smell.
 

SunniD og, smaller but denser buds than CT#2, she has good resin and a citrus funk smell to her definitely smell some orange in her. I will probably not keep her clone unless smoke is great. I'm sure there are better phenos than this one but overall it looks and smells nice and I can smell both parents in this one so smoke should be tasty.
 

And unless she herms in late flower or something, here's one of my new moms for the next chuckin' LVTK, she is going to be frosted out to the max by the end of flower. Day 34 12/12
 

Another for sure mom is the c99, she is a big yielder and this run she is smelling like grape Kool aid mix or like a grape chewy sweettart,


----------



## tatonka (Sep 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> Gonna add some type of meds to my meds...
> View attachment 4193615
> Harlquin f2
> 
> It will be a boy & it will only hit one special lady..


An OG cut I assume. Josh D?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Knowing it's @Amos Otis...I'm guessing it's a reference to The Adventures of Briscoe County Jr., namely the character Dixie.


Correct ! Brisco's girl, 'Sweet' Dixie Cousins. I'm counting on tasty buds.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you're growing and showing it's always a party. Hit 'em up
> 
> Still got a couple testers packs of tangerine power male #1 crosses that would love to be grown/shown by someone looking for some SunnyD Og, credit @whytewidow for the name. SunnyD Og = Goji og x tangerine power
> View attachment 4188906
> ...


@C-theGrower


----------



## tatonka (Sep 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> Gonna add some type of meds to my meds...
> View attachment 4193615
> Harlquin f2
> 
> It will be a boy & it will only hit one special lady..


 

Is it this 92 OG cut? Because it should be


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have ran Hickok Haze and it is vigorous and does not care what happens it doesn't get sick. The pheno I kept takes about 12 weeks to get finished.
> Too long for me so I think a cross of it would be great hopefully finish earlier and pass on its stamina.


Good to hear. I can grow 14 weekers here in australia. Looking forward to growing them out. Might even throw a skylotus or bikerkush over it if it gets to long during flowering.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Update all seeds above ground( somehow I lost one of the tpr x hh when I say I lost i literally lost it ) from top to bottom
> Tpr x hh
> Ghost x swazy
> C99 x hh
> Copper orange View attachment 4193530


There looking healthy matey


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> S'more Bean pics.View attachment 4193254 View attachment 4193255 View attachment 4193256 View attachment 4193257 View attachment 4193258 View attachment 4193259


Nice seed harvest matey . I just f2 ghost train haze 1 made seeds for the start of the outdoor season here in Australia.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Good to hear. I can grow 14 weekers here in australia. Looking forward to growing them out. Might even throw a skylotus or bikerkush over it if it gets to long during flowering.


Hickok haze gets huge
This one grew a foot today no joke 
I'm gonna chuck a Pre 98 bubba x mimosa male with this female and make a seed run with this gal. I learned a lot from her


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2018)

That's a nice healthy plant matey. Sounds like a nice cross you would make. Is Hickok haze a cross of ghost train haze ?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 6, 2018)

bobqp said:


> That's a nice healthy plant matey. Sounds like a nice cross you would make. Is Hickok haze a cross of ghost train haze ?


Yes, with the Stardawg


----------



## bobqp (Sep 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Yes, with the Stardawg


First time growing a stardawg for me. Hoping it likes hot summers


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2018)

Trimmed up some shhticky Southern Slymball this morning. 
got mom's frost.. 
mmmm....


----------



## astronomikl (Sep 6, 2018)

This is a little project I have been working on for a little while. We call it Badman Ting. Its PCK x Ms Universe. It has a fruit punch smell and taste. The high is up, and there is some body buzz as well.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 6, 2018)

One of the four girls I pollinated has some healthy seed pods showing. Sour Cookie- (platinum cookie Male X sour diesel Female.) seeds should result!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 6, 2018)

Low hanging fruit


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Germ 8/3, 12/12 from seed 1 gmo x swayze showing
> View attachment 4193228
> Not been perfect, so growth has been slow, no excuses, just fact.
> View attachment 4193229 View attachment 4193230
> Some minor mutations, the one that got hit by the shop vac is still the best looking. The ones in green were poped a week later (different strains).


Correction, the original germ date was 8/10, meaning they would have started breaking ground a couple of days later and all been up by probably 8/14. I'm no pro but, and they are still struggling a bit, main reason I think is this is recycled soil from a megacrop run. I used mc to see if it was compatible with my recycling method, I think we have the answer. 

Dropped a few more ghost town f2 x Swayze, a couple bubbles gift (bubba gift x sour bubble), and a couple of my chucks in a diluted remix. These will go into veg for a few weeks then staggered into flower


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Correction, the original germ date was 8/10, meaning they would have started breaking ground a couple of days later and all been up by probably 8/14. I'm no pro but, and they are still struggling a bit, main reason I think is this is recycled soil from a megacrop run. I used mc to see if it was compatible with my recycling method, I think we have the answer.
> 
> Dropped a few more ghost town f2 x Swayze, a couple bubbles gift (bubba gift x sour bubble), and a couple of my chucks in a diluted remix. These will go into veg for a few weeks then staggered into flower


I tried to reuse my medium once, I cut my yields hard , and I was chasing problems the whole grow. (Wasn’t running MC) 
Probably lost a pound + to save $40
Not good math, in my case.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 7, 2018)

astronomikl said:


> View attachment 4193993
> 
> This is a little project I have been working on for a little while. We call it Badman Ting. Its PCK x Ms Universe. It has a fruit punch smell and taste. The high is up, and there is some body buzz as well.


Killer name!!!!





Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

Top fruit

Starting to have regrets about not keeping her, we’ve shared a lot over the past few years . 
Hopping to find something better in her beans for a couple runs ago. (Better yields)


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I tried to reuse my medium once, I cut my yields hard , and I was chasing problems the whole grow. (Wasn’t running MC)
> Probably lost a pound + to save $40
> Not good math, in my case.


However, my motivations are not financial. I'm a hobbyist with the flexibility to fail. MC worked really well, I would encourage hydro users on the bottle (and non soil recyclers/notillers) to give it a shot.
Re-using Re-ammending is not easy, and by no means can I claim to have a complete understanding but, that soil is probably 3 years old, it taught me the importance of pH and it's not done teachin'.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> However, my motivations are not financial. I'm a hobbyist with the flexibility to fail. MC worked really well, I would encourage hydro users on the bottle (and non soil recyclers/notillers) to give it a shot.
> Re-using Re-ammending is not easy, and by no means can I claim to have a complete understanding but, that soil is probably 3 years old, it taught me the importance of pH and it's not done teachin'.


I have lots of motivations , and I love to experiment n try new stuff, it’s how I got to where I’m at. 
I’m lacking two major things to make this a better option for me, space & time.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2018)

Well GMO x Swayze put out a female...outdoor bushwack style 
 
Think I need to get them some food,I could smell her at around '50 feet or so,in the bush..
Funk for sure.

I'm not sure I like the my GMO chucks, bur thats me...pure GMO is badass

GMO x dessert breath 
Wild sister phenos..long legs,thick thighs on some,musty on a few..
 
Now they did receive a bunch of calcium with N the first week or so..


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2018)

Now this,sweet fruit flavor smelling Chuck (South beach sherb x dessert breath) is my kind of plants,they all have that fruity smell.
 
Now to get to the finish line.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2018)

ISO full plant extraction (7 day hang dry) then frozen for 2 days..with jars,dish,iso,tubing..
After my wash,I pour in the dish & let sit on ice in a cooler for 24hrs,after most of the bullshit has settled, I reclaim the iso(tubing) back into the iso bottle & put back in the freezer..

Now this first dish is not what you want to smoke..

Don't care,don't @Me...

Clean trash refreeze the dish...24 hrs later,pour the iso back in the dish,set on double boiler (in well ventilated area) set to med-hi Hi,set hair blower of to the side,set on cool..hr or so later

Now this is the good shit,you can @me on that...

This is just the way i do it,by no means is this the only way...

Cheers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> ISO full plant extraction (7 day hang dry) then frozen for 2 days..with jars,dish,iso,tubing..
> After my wash,I pour in the dish & let sit on ice in a cooler for 24hrs,after most of the bullshit has settled, I reclaim the iso(tubing) back into the iso bottle & put back in the freezer..
> 
> Now this first dish is not what you want to smoke..
> ...


Sorry Gen I can’t help it....but I’m in agreement with you.
Once the iso hits the heads (what looks like bubble) it’s no good. And it another cause of the oil darkening.


Edit. Next time before your last stage, line the dish with parchment paper, n then pour it in.
A lot easier to collect when it’s done.

I blast right on it, beats scraping n getting sticky


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Edit. Next time before your last stage, line the dish with parchment paper, n then pour it in.
> A lot easier to collect with it’s done.
> 
> I blast right on it, beats scraping n getting sticky


Great tip!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 7, 2018)

Cookies N cream pollinated by dessert breath x mimosa male


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 7, 2018)

Goofy grape I’ll have to push her harder this next time around now that I’m a bit more familiar with her  leaving her for a good nice cure everyday aroma gets sweeter and sweeter nice job on the strain bud!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well GMO x Swayze put out a female...outdoor bushwack style
> View attachment 4194517
> Think I need to get them some food,I could smell her at around '50 feet or so,in the bush..
> Funk for sure.
> ...


that cross looks great. It must breed good, many are using the gmo in crosses lately. Got any extra? lol j/k


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Great tip!



For C12, after it’s sat for a bit, I’ll hit the sides with a heat gun(just a little) this turns the film to more of drops , making it easier to collect, n get it with the center mass for purging . 

If it’s hard to work with, put in freezer for 30sec n try again. 

I’ll fold the paper over, n rub with my finger to remove air, then pick a side n rip like a bandage, (start easy) I’ll keep doing this unit I have the shape n thickness I want.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well GMO x Swayze put out a female...outdoor bushwack style
> View attachment 4194517
> Think I need to get them some food,I could smell her at around '50 feet or so,in the bush..
> Funk for sure.
> ...





genuity said:


> Now this,sweet fruit flavor smelling Chuck (South beach sherb x dessert breath) is my kind of plants,they all have that fruity smell.
> View attachment 4194535
> Now to get to the finish line.


I love the structure on both those crosses. Looks like they're going to produce huge colas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I love the structure on both those crosses. Looks like they're going to produce huge colas.


My dude....I've never seen a Bakersfield grown plant that _didn't _have huge colas, including the not yet legendary Orgi.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 7, 2018)

@BigHornBuds @genuity way to make me drool


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Male tent. And a couple clones of cookies n chem I jus found to use. And one special blueberry sunset from eastcoastmo of sunset sherb x(NL#5 × Blueberry) the strongest blueberry smelling plant i have ever found. Shes getting flowered out next and clones of her will get some dust.

Magnum Opus #7 male. Extremely sticky and stinks alot. I believe is a royal kush leaner

GG4 x Sour Tangie male. Very loud tangie sour smell.


Magnum Opus #3 male. Still in solo. But hes also kush smelling. Really strong on stem run and fan rub.

Magic Cake seedlings in the reddish orange basket. Wizard Punch x Wedding Cake* Phylos certified. Not that, that means anything to me. But the wizard punch is blissful wizard x purple punch. So hopefully I find some color n cake scents. And some purple cake scents. Grape cake hopefully.

Chem '91 S1 seedlings from Csi in the blue basket. Hopefully crossing some of these with the males I have should make some fun stuff to look through.

The gg4 x sour tangie male is the same mother of the jamaican pineapple glue keeper I have. It's super frosty.

Same gg4 mother in this as the tangie glue cross


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Male tent. And a couple clones of cookies n chem I jus found to use. And one special blueberry sunset from eastcoastmo of sunset sherb x(NL#5 × Blueberry) the strongest blueberry smelling plant i have ever found. Shes getting flowered out next and clones of her will get some dust.
> View attachment 4194885
> Magnum Opus #7 male. Extremely sticky and stinks alot. I believe is a royal kush leaner
> View attachment 4194886
> ...


Looks like you will be busy nice genetics you have there keep on posting stoked to see what you end up with


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I tried to reuse my medium once, I cut my yields hard , and I was chasing problems the whole grow. (Wasn’t running MC)
> Probably lost a pound + to save $40
> Not good math, in my case.


Really? I've been reusing my sunshine mix for over a year now. I just deroot, use sledgehammer, and run water through it in a spare 4x4 flood table. Then I let it dry and reuse it with out problems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2018)

All 5 goji above coco with 1 still trying to pop open and the bubba's gift is up and running. I'm stoked to run some goji again, I really liked the flavor of the last ones I ran and bubba's gift sounds great from all the reports I've heard, slow but I can dig it. I know the tangerine power male will ad some vigor to it in certain phenos.
 

The black dogs are loving the cmh, hell all of the plants in the flower tent are loving it. The damn thing is so bright I can't barely stand poking my head in the tent, I have to look through a crack like a peeping Tom, lol.

This is tallest pheno I tied back quite a but and snapped off one of the two tops when tying her back early on. I'm thinking it's a headband leaner from the lankiness? Nice and green
 
This pheno is middle in height, I didn't top her but rather bent top over and made a big "S" in the stalk, she is responding well to the bend, a lot of side growth.
This pheno was shortest and has very tight node spacing, almost too tight, I'm thinking it might have mold issues in humid climates with this structure. Reminds me of The Hog by THseeds I grew back in 2004. Small tight node indica.

I don't clean up the lowers of plants in flower for the first week or so to help minimize stretch, sometimes it helps sometimes it don't, some strains just stretch regardless. Cheers Chuckers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 7, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> Really? I've been reusing my sunshine mix for over a year now. I just deroot, use sledgehammer, and run water through it in a spare 4x4 flood table. Then I let it dry and reuse it with out problems.


I’m using about 80-100 gallons a month. 
Just to easy n cheap to toss n get new.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm stoked to run some goji again,
> The black dogs are loving the cmh,


We share similar taste in weed. I've got seedlings of both those included in the run to refill the stash jars. Making beans took a toll on the smoke stock. The goji beans were 4 years old, but two for two...very healthy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> We share similar taste in weed. I've got seedlings of both those included in the run to refill the stash jars. Making beans took a toll on the smoke stock. The goji beans were 4 years old, but two for two...very healthy.


Honestly I believe your reports on both strains were definitely taken into consideration when I bought both strains. I like the straight forward no bull shit reviews you give, I figure if Amos says its good enough to stand out then it's gonna be good. Cheers man can't wait to see how those turn out for you.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m using about 80-100 gallons a month.
> Just to easy n cheap to toss n get new.


I've got 10 of the Hickok haze up. When I transplant them.into the ground I'll start a outdoor journal.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 8, 2018)

meltdown 1 and 2
tang power #3 f2 1 and 2(lost one)
orgi f2 1, 2, 3
copper orgi 1, 2, 3

Also, flowering my first male. A strayfox bluecaliyo x starfighter that I'm gonna hit to a couple of my keepers so that I can let them go without as much regret. Thanks to riu and specifically the members in this thread for the motivation. My first boy: 
Edit:Thought I should add that the male came from some stray testers I was given, so I asked his permission, beforehand.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2018)

So far my germination rates are as follows:
Copper Orange-3/5
GMO x Swayze -3/5
Jelly Pie f2-2/2
Going to give the copper orange and GMO x Swayze a couple more days.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking like 2 of 2 txbutter x Swayze males, I'll let them go a bit longer, will give them another shot in a month.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So far my germination rates are as follows:
> Copper Orange-3/5
> GMO x Swayze -3/5
> Jelly Pie f2-2/2
> Going to give the copper orange and GMO x Swayze a couple more days.


I got 60% on the Copper Orange germ test as well. I'm flat out of space trying to run some buds and doing seed tests, but here's the two I kept.

NYC Copper

Copper XXX

Copper Dolato




JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks to riu and specifically the members in this thread for the motivation.


Hear, hear !


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got 60% on the Copper Orange germ test as well. I'm flat out of space trying to run some buds and doing seed tests, but here's the two I kept.
> View attachment 4195265
> NYC Copper
> View attachment 4195266
> ...


One is just popping up and the other two should follow shortly. I’m very psyched to run these. Hoping for a good orange fruit snacks leaner.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 8, 2018)

A reputable breeders chuck pretty much want f selected females and males very excited to try these it’s agent orange c exotic grease monkey 

I also just popped chem d x animal cookies bx2 x black lime reserve some exciting stuff maybe i can chuck the agent x greasemonkey find the chem acbx blr male or try it both ways male from each I can feel some fire chucks coming !


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> . . . . . . . . . .These beans / strain is now dubbed "Sweet Dixie". Anybody know why?


You are a big fan of Homemade Wonderlust videos? This was Dixie's first steps on a long trail. Now she is just a few days from being a Triple Crowner.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2018)

Does anyone have some grapestomper bx or og to sell?? F2 or f3 still good


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 8, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Does anyone have some grapestomper bx or og to sell?? F2 or f3 still good


My HoneyStomper , is a grape stomper pheno, could be worth a look


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 8, 2018)

What is the significance (if any) of a cross that is prone to having twins?

This is the 2nd set of twins from this cross. Fewer than 10 beans popped to date, several in ground.
 
This was the first
 
After separation
 
The little one got put outside and was unfortunately iradicated by the county noxious weed program, smoking the "big" one now. All but last 2 weeks was under 60 watts of cob.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie f2-2/2


I found a super early and stinky male from my jelly pies and have some F2 in the oven right now. The fem I have is the most grape candy smelling cola I have ever encountered. I also did some GG4 x Jelly pie as well. First run in these f2?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

This cookies n chem pheno I found looks to be starfighter dominate. In structure, smell, and leaf shape. And shes not even halfway and super frosty already. And she looks like shes gonna be a beautiful yielder.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I found a super early and stinky male from my jelly pies and have some F2 in the oven right now. The fem I have is the most grape candy smelling cola I have ever encountered. I also did some GG4 x Jelly pie as well. First run in these f2?


Yep first run, these came from the grapeyist of the females I had.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

Had the plants out of the tent watering them and doing nanner patrol, so far no nanners, and boy the sunny D og is really starting to have a orange peel smell going on. Much stronger than the past week or so. She is starting to fill out a little better and is frosting up nicely now under the cmh. I'll be stoked when I can get to popping more, there is gonna be a nice pheno in there. I kept a clone of this sunnyD in case it's smoke is aces


Citrus twist #2 is one of the better smelling plants I've grown. Her smell reminds me of a super nice critical jack herer freebie I had from delicious seeds. It's a mixed berry smell, strawberry or juicy berry type smell with a undertone kushy funk. She is worth a 2nd clone run, will probably use her for next round of chucks too if flavor is there. She has big bushy buds on her, the pic don't do justice. I'll have to get some side by sides.


Just ordered a 260w quantum board kit @ 2700k for the chucking cabinet. Shit will be on and cracking now.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2018)

Just chopped 2 Sour Bubbles back crossed to itself. They look like the parents and little difference except size with one smaller than the other but neither are big at all. They want to be single cola plants with little branching. Buds are big for size and very dense/heavy. No blue calyxes and virtually no new flowers. Pistils are deep rust and they smell like blueberries and Bazooka with a bit of sour skunk. Extremely sticky and covered heavily with frost, 55 days. Most cloudy with a 15% clear lower on buds 5% amber


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped 2 Sour Bubbles back crossed to itself. They look like the parents and little difference except size with one smaller than the other but neither are big at all. They want to be single cola plants with little branching. Buds are big for size and very dense/heavy. No blue calyxes and virtually no new flowers. Pistils are deep rust and they smell like blueberries and Bazooka with a bit of sour skunk. Extremely sticky and covered heavily with frost, 55 days. Most cloudy with a 15% clear lower on buds 5% amber


55 days, that's great! So sick of 4 month runs inside, sometimes longer letting things finish. Love the indica faster finishers. Well done!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> What is the significance (if any) of a cross that is prone to having twins?
> 
> This is the 2nd set of twins from this cross. Fewer than 10 beans popped to date, several in ground.
> View attachment 4195459
> ...


It's a good thing I label shit and take notes cause Goin from memory dosent work when you're a goldfish.
This twin is a blue harley, gifted by another riu member.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 9, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Does anyone have some grapestomper bx or og to sell?? F2 or f3 still good


I do not, but I think hazeman might have some f2s for sale?? Or a bx....I just soaked a grape 13 (grape stomper x g13 bx) from him.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

I pulled a tester branch from the Jamaican Pineapple Glue last night. First run wasnt under all led and went 63 days. And was ready. This run was all led. At 57 days. And her trichs show ready. But not all pistils turned. But shes swollen. This is from the very first node branch. Way lower. Super chunky. Dense and the smell is unreal.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 9, 2018)

Found this in the Orgi F2. My experience with them is that they are usually females, but thats just a vague observation from a limited amount of whorled plants grown. 
I had an Orange Blossom Special from Greenpoint that did this recently and it was straight garlic halitosis funk with a serious head to it so I dont believe it degenerates the final qualities of the plants at all. Just the structure and stacking.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yep first run, these came from the grapeyist of the females I had.


Sweet. Loooking forward to checking them out. They’ll be the first I pop when mine are cured and ready. I’m kinda fired up on the JP right now. I want to do a larger run outdoor next year since she seems to be a fast finisher.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> It's a good thing I label shit and take notes cause Goin from memory dosent work when you're a goldfish.
> This twin is a blue harley, gifted by another riu member.


I've always thought that twins are more mutations than traits that can get passed on. Interesting though, that Blue Harley is Blue Ripper x Harlequin. The original Blue Ripper was Blueberry male x Jack The Ripper female. The Blueberry male was twin and I got one twin in one cross with Blue Ripper, but hadn't seen any in the Blue Harley line.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 9, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Sweet. Loooking forward to checking them out. They’ll be the first I pop when mine are cured and ready. I’m kinda fired up on the JP right now. I want to do a larger run outdoor next year since she seems to be a fast finisher.


Jelly Pie was my favorite smoke from last winters run. Pretty much everyone loved it, the flavor, the high, and the yield were great.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 9, 2018)

Some feminized pollen sacs forming.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Some feminized pollen sacs forming. View attachment 4195951View attachment 4195952


You sprayed that branch with colloidal silver?
Do you have other clone copies to seed or just using the same plant?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

@Amos Otis 
Copper orgi


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> You sprayed that branch with colloidal silver?
> Do you have other clone copies to seed or just using the same plant?


Yes I sprayed that branch.
Same plant. Once they pop out i will cut the branch and isolate in a water cup in my trim room.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I pulled a tester branch from the Jamaican Pineapple Glue last night. First run wasnt under all led and went 63 days. And was ready. This run was all led. At 57 days. And her trichs show ready. But not all pistils turned. But shes swollen. This is from the very first node branch. Way lower. Super chunky. Dense and the smell is unreal.
> View attachment 4195702 View attachment 4195703
> View attachment 4195706


wow man i’d love to get ahold of some of those beans. that’s a beauty of a lower branch.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m using about 80-100 gallons a month.
> Just to easy n cheap to toss n get new.


yeah i use about 40-60 a month. i just hate having to haul giant bales of dirt into my house. too many nosey neighbors. plus i haven’t had any ill effects recycling and it’s about as easy as it gets.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 9, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> yeah i use about 40-60 a month. i just hate having to haul giant bales of dirt into my house. too many nosey neighbors. plus i haven’t had any ill effects recycling and it’s about as easy as it gets.


not to mention trying to dispose of 40-60 gallons of dirt once a month. that’s the opposite of discreet.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> not to mention trying to dispose of 40-60 gallons of dirt once a month. that’s the opposite of discreet.


Ya before you know it , you need heavy equipment to move it around and a spot to fill. I have a friend with both.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

I have been wondering about something lately and seeing as how I have no breeding experience, I figured this thread would be a good place to ask.
When dealing with multiple male plants how do you protect against cross pollination/contamination among them?

Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been wondering about something lately and seeing as how I have no breeding experience, I figured this thread would be a good place to ask.
> When dealing with multiple male plants how do you protect against cross pollination/contamination among them?
> 
> Cheers


Grow them in isolation, with filters n precautions & collect pollen and label.
Put the pollen on the selected female.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been wondering about something lately and seeing as how I have no breeding experience, I figured this thread would be a good place to ask.
> When dealing with multiple male plants how do you protect against cross pollination/contamination among them?
> 
> Cheers


I put my boys outside about now and keep them separate. Harvest pollen away from each other. After I have pollen I kill and spray down the plant.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2018)

3/5 ORGI are out of the dirt in the Solo cups. Thick stems.

My one F2 Copper Chem was up potted first time yesterday and growing.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> not to mention trying to dispose of 40-60 gallons of dirt once a month. that’s the opposite of discreet.


That's my problem I have about 120 1gal pots of dirt. If it wasnt loaded with perlite I would jus smash it and throw it in the woods. But over half is perlite. All still in the shape of the pots of course. Plus idk how many 3, 4, and 5gal mounds of dirt as well. I'm running out of room. Gonna have to bag them up and take them to a dumpster somewhere. Very soon. Or my garden has to cease. But I gotta do everything at night. Neighbors aren't a problem it's coming in n out of my property with 50 gallon bags over n over n over. I can get about 20 in one bag. And then they weigh 100lbs it seems like. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> wow man i’d love to get ahold of some of those beans. that’s a beauty of a lower branch.


Shoot me a dm. I'll give you the breeders info. They're cheap. From him. If you're on IG.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my problem I have about 120 1gal pots of dirt. If it wasnt loaded with perlite I would jus smash it and throw it in the woods. But over half is perlite. All still in the shape of the pots of course. Plus idk how many 3, 4, and 5gal mounds of dirt as well. I'm running out of room. Gonna have to bag them up and take them to a dumpster somewhere. Very soon. Or my garden has to cease. But I gotta do everything at night. Neighbors aren't a problem it's coming in n out of my property with 50 gallon bags over n over n over. I can get about 20 in one bag. And then they weigh 100lbs it seems like. Lol



You cant donate it? I am sure someone will take it.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> You cant donate it? I am sure someone will take it.


Cant donate it where im at man. That would be extremely risky. Hauling around that many pots of dirt to give someone. All it would take would be a single branch or leaf that i missed. I'd prefer jus to pitch it. I'd like to reuse it. But it's just not ideal for me. As I dont have the room to bust it up to De-root it. Bc I use promix bx that's pretty much just plain dirt. No nutes. I feed from day one. So reusing it wouldnt hurt. Other than area to work with it, to clean it up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my problem I have about 120 1gal pots of dirt. If it wasnt loaded with perlite I would jus smash it and throw it in the woods. But over half is perlite. All still in the shape of the pots of course. Plus idk how many 3, 4, and 5gal mounds of dirt as well. I'm running out of room. Gonna have to bag them up and take them to a dumpster somewhere. Very soon. Or my garden has to cease. But I gotta do everything at night. Neighbors aren't a problem it's coming in n out of my property with 50 gallon bags over n over n over. I can get about 20 in one bag. And then they weigh 100lbs it seems like. Lol


I use to have that same problem, disposing of media, empty jugs of nutrient, old lights, etc back in the old days, when I was a renter.
I'd look hard towards hydro if disposal was an issue
Nowadays, I'd just throw any old soil in my vegetable garden. It seems our silty soil can always use a bit more organic matter, it just gobbles it up, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Cut her at 58 days. Early this morning. Shes about 15-20% amber. And the rest are cloudy. Only seen a few clear here and there. Shes the loudest, strongest smelling as well as the best gg4 cross I've found. The gg4 mother was gifted str8 from josey himself. And then it was reversed and hit a very pineapple smelling jamaican pineapple landrace female. I would put this up against any gg4 cross out there right now. Soon as it dries and hit 1 month cure. I'm gonna send it to get tested. I know shes gotta be close to 30%


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cut her at 58 days. Early this morning. Shes about 15-20% amber. And the rest are cloudy. Only seen a few clear here and there. Shes the loudest, strongest smelling as well as the best gg4 cross I've found. The gg4 mother was gifted str8 from josey himself. And then it was reversed and hit a very pineapple smelling jamaican pineapple landrace female. I would put this up against any gg4 cross out there right now. Soon as it dries and hit 1 month cure. I'm gonna send it to get tested. I know shes gotta be close to 30%
> View attachment 4196205 View attachment 4196206



So frosty!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I use to have that same problem, disposing of media, empty jugs of nutrient, old lights, etc back in the old days, when I was a renter.
> I'd look hard towards hydro if disposal was an issue
> Nowadays, I'd just throw any old soil in my vegetable garden. It seems our silty soil can always use a bit more organic matter, it just gobbles it up, lol.


I have both a flower garden and veggie garden. Plus several trees weve planted over the last 30 months. But I mix such high perlite count per pot. 2 solo cups per 1 solo cup of promix. It's just way too much perlite for either garden at my home. And I've run hydro a few times. Jus didnt care for it. Better yield, and seemed to have more frost. But it just didnt compare to soil grown taste. Atleast for me anyway. And I jus dont have the time to mess with hydro daily. My kids take alot of my time. 6 year old boy and 3 year old little girl. Which both are attached at my hip. My ol lady works outta town 3 days a week. So I have them when shes gone. Plus school work, home work, dinner, baths, Its jus not doable for me with hydro.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> So frosty!


These pics do her no justice. I'll get some with the macro lens shes super frosty.


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> These pics do her no justice. I'll get some with the macro lens shes super frosty.


Lol, I can never get good nug shots.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have both a flower garden and veggie garden. Plus several trees weve planted over the last 30 months. But I mix such high perlite count per pot. 2 solo cups per 1 solo cup of promix. It's just way too much perlite for either garden at my home. And I've run hydro a few times. Jus didnt care for it. Better yield, and seemed to have more frost. But it just didnt compare to soil grown taste. Atleast for me anyway. And I jus dont have the time to mess with hydro daily. My kids take alot of my time. 6 year old boy and 3 year old little girl. Which both are attached at my hip. My ol lady works outta town 3 days a week. So I have them when shes gone. Plus school work, home work, dinner, baths, Its jus not doable for me with hydro.


Don't know if it'll work for you but maybe use a compost hook to break it up in the pot before dumping? Stabilizing the pots sit maybe some 1/2 in rebar shoved in the drain holes, then use compost sieve to clean up? Lots of work for sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Don't know if it'll work for you but maybe use a compost hook to break it up in the pot before dumping? Stabilizing the pots sit maybe some 1/2 in rebar shoved in the drain holes, then use compost sieve to clean up? Lots of work for sure.


I jus dont wanna dump it bc of all the perlite. It wont break down and its biodegradable. I average about 6 cups of perlite per 1gal pot. So it's a bunch of perlite. Didnt want to throw it in the woods.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I jus dont wanna dump it bc of all the perlite. It wont break down and its biodegradable. I average about 6 cups of perlite per 1gal pot. So it's a bunch of perlite. Didnt want to throw it in the woods.


I was thinking you'd reuse the perilite or at least whatever was more easily recovered.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Grow them in isolation, with filters n precautions & collect pollen and label.
> Put the pollen on the selected female.


Thanks,that is what I was wondering. Would each male need its own contained unit? Is it best to flower out each one on its own, collect, store? 
Like I said I am a total noob when it comes to anything other then chopping anything that shows male flowers lol
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I was thinking you'd reuse the perilite or at least whatever was more easily recovered.


Oh I gotcha misunderstood my bad. Not bad idea tho


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thanks,that is what I was wondering. Would each male need its own contained unit? Is it best to flower out each one on its own, collect, store?
> Like I said I am a total noob when it comes to anything other then chopping anything that shows male flowers lol
> Cheers


What I’ve been doing, is once sex is shown 
They go into a male tent, once I’m happy with flower growth, I chop branches, n wash them to remove all pollen n put in water on a 45 angle, so the flowers are hanging . I built a crude box with a led light on 12:12. I have a collection plate in there , once the flowers open, toss the branches , clean n dry pollen, then store. 

Be very careful, just because you don’t see pollen don’t mean your not covered in it.

I find it rewarding, and has breathed new life into my growing passion.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What I’ve been doing, is once sex is shown
> They go into a male tent, once I’m happy with flower growth, I chop branches, n wash them to remove all pollen n put in water on a 45 angle, so the flowers are hanging . I built a crude box with a led light on 12:12. I have a collection plate in there , once the flowers open, toss the branches , clean n dry pollen, then store.
> 
> Be very careful, just because you don’t see pollen don’t mean your not covered in it.
> ...


I've had several plants have a few seeds here n there bc of stray pollen. It sticks every where. It's best to wash hands arms. Change clothes before messing with a female only section/tent.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 10, 2018)

Is there a general consensus on the best way to collect pollen?


----------



## THT (Sep 10, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Is there a general consensus on the best way to collect pollen?


I think this is going to be a 'to each their own' answer for the most part. I usually pull the male i want pollen from early just as the first pods start opening and sit him in some water in a bag drooping over my collection surface (which is a glossy square tray of metal) this produces plenty for a chuck and some for later, they 'live' for at least a week like this I've had one like this for 2 weeks now and its still dropping.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my problem I have about 120 1gal pots of dirt. If it wasnt loaded with perlite I would jus smash it and throw it in the woods. But over half is perlite. All still in the shape of the pots of course. Plus idk how many 3, 4, and 5gal mounds of dirt as well. I'm running out of room. Gonna have to bag them up and take them to a dumpster somewhere. Very soon. Or my garden has to cease. But I gotta do everything at night. Neighbors aren't a problem it's coming in n out of my property with 50 gallon bags over n over n over. I can get about 20 in one bag. And then they weigh 100lbs it seems like. Lol


hahaha i dealt with this same problem forever. that’s why i started recycling it. if you let it dry it’s easy to pull the bag off, hold the “stump”, and shake the dirt into a container. then i mix up some sledgehammer in 5 gallon bucks, then spray away with a house, after all that i let it dry and reuse.


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cant donate it where im at man. That would be extremely risky. Hauling around that many pots of dirt to give someone. All it would take would be a single branch or leaf that i missed. I'd prefer jus to pitch it. I'd like to reuse it. But it's just not ideal for me. As I dont have the room to bust it up to De-root it. Bc I use promix bx that's pretty much just plain dirt. No nutes. I feed from day one. So reusing it wouldnt hurt. Other than area to work with it, to clean it up.


i seriously use a 4x4 flood table in my basement.surely you have somewhere you can set up even a 3x3? ps. i reuse the bags as well


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> i seriously use a 4x4 flood table in my basement.surely you have somewhere you can set up even a 3x3? ps. i reuse the bags as well


I have 4 tents in a 12x20 in ground building. Its built into the hill side, kinda like a cellar. So the top back and each side are underground. Only one wall that has the door is open to the outside. It was used as prisoner bunker at one point. It was built in the mid 1800s. With the tents setup it doesnt give me a whole lot of room.


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2018)

GMO x Swayze 
 
She is not looking bad for her condition...


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 10, 2018)

First of this cross to flower, I have two more females 

Black SS male by breeders boutique 
Crossed to the night rider lemon candy pheno from GPS ( I posted the mum in that thread recently)

Going into the flower room today, around 14-15” tall, topped a couple times for clones 

3 gallon hempy bucket

  

Magoo


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

cincity420 said:


> hahaha i dealt with this same problem forever. that’s why i started recycling it. if you let it dry it’s easy to pull the bag off, hold the “stump”, and shake the dirt into a container. then i mix up some sledgehammer in 5 gallon bucks, then spray away with a house, after all that i let it dry and reuse.


I literally have over 150 pot shaped dirt clumps. Stacked all around the walls on the inside. They give extra insulation in the winter though. Bc the walls are pretty much rock, brick, and dirt. Concrete floor that was put in at a later date. That's not even close to level lol. But thankfully it was put into a hillside and not dug into the water table.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 10, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Is there a general consensus on the best way to collect pollen?


I agree with THT, to each their own, but this worked fine for me recently for collecting. I think this is just colored poster board or something like that from the art supply store. When the sacs started opening I just went in once a day and held this sheet under a branch and gave it a few taps with the paintbrush. Pick all the flowers out and give the pollen time to dry before you pack it up.


----------



## too larry (Sep 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with THT, to each their own, but this worked fine for me recently for collecting. I think this is just colored poster board or something like that from the art supply store. When the sacs started opening I just went in once a day and held this sheet under a branch and gave it a few taps with the paintbrush. Pick all the flowers out and give the pollen time to dry before you pack it up. View attachment 4196486


You should make prints of that, and sell them on etsy. #pollenart. #orgimoonscaapes


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> You should make prints of that, and sell them on etsy. #pollenart. #orgimoonscaapes


I like the way you think, too larry.


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I literally have over 150 pot shaped dirt clumps. Stacked all around the walls on the inside. They give extra insulation in the winter though. Bc the walls are pretty much rock, brick, and dirt. Concrete floor that was put in at a later date. That's not even close to level lol. But thankfully it was put into a hillside and not dug into the water table.


going for the rustic look? yea, u need a good friend w a huge vegetable garden and a truck it seems lol!


----------



## cincity420 (Sep 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I literally have over 150 pot shaped dirt clumps. Stacked all around the walls on the inside. They give extra insulation in the winter though. Bc the walls are pretty much rock, brick, and dirt. Concrete floor that was put in at a later date. That's not even close to level lol. But thankfully it was put into a hillside and not dug into the water table.


yeah i had the same problem with 3 gallon bags. I just couldn’t sleep with all that unnecessary incriminating evidence. it won’t look very good in court when you try and argue that you grow for yourself.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thanks,that is what I was wondering. Would each male need its own contained unit? Is it best to flower out each one on its own, collect, store?
> Like I said I am a total noob when it comes to anything other then chopping anything that shows male flowers lol
> Cheers


That is what I'm planning on doing. Flower out one male then a couple weeks last start the other, collect off the first one and toss then the 2nd. I'm gonna flower out my tang pow male in a few weeks and then hopefully find a male in the 5 goji beans I just popped and flower him out next. 

Too easy to get random pollen if both males are dropping at the same time, imo. 

Just put pollen in envelopes in the freezer and use when needed.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with THT, to each their own, but this worked fine for me recently for collecting. I think this is just colored poster board or something like that from the art supply store. When the sacs started opening I just went in once a day and held this sheet under a branch and gave it a few taps with the paintbrush. Pick all the flowers out and give the pollen time to dry before you pack it up. View attachment 4196486


Thought this was a picture of a cloud in a deep blue sky from your porch. Cannabis Cloud I guess!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2018)

I just wanted to take a second to say "Thank you" to everyone that I sent 1st run beans of the tangerine power male.






Ever since I started growing I wanted to get my weed out to people. Not for the money but just for the gratification of knowing people were smoking top notch weed I brought to existence. The money was fudging nice too but I loved showing up to a party on the other side of my town of over 250,000 people and having someone hand me a joint of my weed knowing I didn't grow it. It was weed from a clone that I gave to several people who then gave it to several people. From hippies to gang bangers, as a musician and skateboarder back then I hung with a motley crew for sure, lol.

When I started growing in 2002, I was the only person crazy/stupid/smart enough to order seeds from those ads in high times. I did and the first purchase was for skunk #1 feminized by dutch passion, and later that year blueberry regulars from DP, and I haven't stopped buying seeds since, lol. I passed clones of that skunk #1 all over and that was the weed that would show up everywhere. But straight from the start I was a firm believer in passing cuts around. If it's good it's my joy to bring that to as many people as I can.

That's why making beans is so awesome. Much easier handing out beans than cuts,.

So long story short, I'm honored to know folks are interested enough to grow out any of my crosses and hopefully everyone has positive results. Next round should be finishing up around Christmas or new years. Cheers.

I did have some issues in seedling stage with my trial run of the tang pow cross which the plants over came and have overall been really nice plants as far as ease of growth, structure and resin/terps. I had to cut 1 of 3 female citrus twist early on because it had many balls on several bud sites and I cut down a 2nd citrus twist at week 4ish of flower because she was too big. Plus that citrus twist smelled and looked just like my cut of miyagi and I'm burnt out on her smoke, lol I've ran her for several cycles now and the jar is too full. I only found balls on the miyagi x tp and no one has reported any herm action on the goji cross, so at least 3 females no issues from reports back.
Cheers and thanks


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 10, 2018)

alot of flavors coming from @genuity the sbs x db and the wedding cake x swayze and running goofy grape again and also from @thenotsoesoteric t#3 f2s and got some grape god from the thc fair gna be fun


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 10, 2018)

And here’s a pic of the cookies n cream I hit with pollen from the db x m


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 11, 2018)

Been seeing a lot of nice pics of the Jelly Breath crosses . 
Figured I want to see for myself what I can yield out of the PRK. 

It’s not looking good on my Skywarden, 
Killed 6 last night, n I’m watching 2 other males .


----------



## Mr Blamo (Sep 11, 2018)

Awesome thread!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2018)

Sundea driver #10
 
This plant smells so good,grows very good..


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with THT, to each their own, but this worked fine for me recently for collecting. I think this is just colored poster board or something like that from the art supply store. When the sacs started opening I just went in once a day and held this sheet under a branch and gave it a few taps with the paintbrush. Pick all the flowers out and give the pollen time to dry before you pack it up. View attachment 4196486


Are you ever really concerned about contamination from reusing a paper product or do you wipe it with a sponge to deactivate any residual pollen when done? This is part of why I use wide parchment. Crumple it up and toss it out afterward.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 11, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Are you ever really concerned about contamination from reusing a paper product or do you wipe it with a sponge to deactivate any residual pollen when done? This is part of why I use wide parchment. Crumple it up and toss it out afterward.


I won't be reusing it (toss it). Next time, I'll use a new piece, or whatever's handy. A good wipe down of everything, for sure.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 11, 2018)

High folk's. So it took me a little longer to get moved ans settled. Almost 3 months from when i had to pull everything for the house check. I though it was going to be week's !!!! 
Anyway, the important thing is i managed to keep nearly all my cuts, and finally got round to getting growing.
Ive got a GG4 and a Fireballs ( Gen. cut ) my mate assumed i would tell apart. Ive only ran the glue the once before and will be my first time growing the Fireballs. I put down a few HSS x Mimosa and D.B x Mimosa pip's ( as i cant help myself ). Here's hoping i can get things going from now with no more moves.

Im thinking this is the Fireballs:


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just wanted to take a second to say "Thank you" to everyone that I sent 1st run beans of the tangerine power male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thanks bud! <3 Just know ill do better for u on my second run!!! Kick ass genetics. Much love brother!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just wanted to take a second to say "Thank you" to everyone that I sent 1st run beans of the tangerine power male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4196606 alot of flavors coming from @genuity the sbs x db and the wedding cake x swayze and running goofy grape again and also from @thenotsoesoteric t#3 f2s and got some grape god from the thc fair gna be fun


I ran next generation's grape god a couple different times and for multiple years each time because it was just so damn tasty. Potency declined in the cut after a couple years or else other plants just got stronger while the g god stayed mellow.

My first real pollen chuck was with a nice grape god male and like 6 different nirvana seed's females. I was new so didn't make all that many beans but the end products were much better than the nirvana strains themselves.

If it is the real deal grape god then it should be mighty tasty bud.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 11, 2018)

Skunk #18 IBL. All that's left is some chucking.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 11, 2018)

Heath Robinson's Black Rose 


@pinner420


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ran next generation's grape god a couple different times and for multiple years each time because it was just so damn tasty. Potency declined in the cut after a couple years or else other plants just got stronger while the g god stayed mellow.
> 
> My first real pollen chuck was with a nice grape god male and like 6 different nirvana seed's females. I was new so didn't make all that many beans but the end products were much better than the nirvana strains themselves.
> 
> If it is the real deal grape god then it should be mighty tasty bud.


Yeah I believe it is from the oregon sun growers guild or some thing like that from the thc fair They donated the beans for the seed sprouting class not that I need it just nice to grab some beans for the memory of my first event


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Heath Robinson's Black Rose
> View attachment 4197114
> 
> @pinner420


wow, there's a blast from the past. Heath was good shit, maing. Mucho trading back in the day at Doc Chronix


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2018)

I so gotta get back to growing and chucking


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wow, there's a blast from the past. Heath was good shit, maing. Mucho trading back in the day at Doc Chronix


Good to see he's still kicken..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Skunk #18 IBL. All that's left is some chucking. View attachment 4197083


Is that from 1 male? 
Did you get any RKS smell from any males or females? How many did u pop?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 12, 2018)

If anyone has unopened breeders packs 
I have a ton of Greenpoint I’d like to trade off.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is that from 1 male?
> Did you get any RKS smell from any males or females? How many did u pop?


Yes, from only one male in a one gallon pot under cfls. I've only popped 3 seeds from this line. 2 were male, 1 female. 
I haven't flowered the female yet, but have her in veg still. Nothing RKS to speak of (so far). The smells I've gotten have been mostly rank, green onion, burnt rubber and the likes. Maybe a hint of live animal skunk and ammonia. But not RKS.
I get something a little closer to rks from a Shoreline bx that I have in veg right now.


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2018)

This (dessert breath male) smells are coming out in this South beach sherb chuck..
As of right now,they all have this fruity cookie smell(like cherry winks,jam thumbprint..)

It's a really intense smell right now,hope it holds it...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 12, 2018)

Eastcoastmo's Blueberry Sunset. Beautiful structure. And a nose that I jus can not get over. I have never come across a plant to smell like this. And I've grown 1 or 2 in my time. As I said before I culled a few fems from seed. And a couple males jus to make room for this girl. So I'm banking shes a homerun. .

Sherb x(NL#5 x BB)


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 12, 2018)

Headband x Ghost Train Haze and Tang Pow x Goji OG


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2018)

This one(South beach sherb x dessert breath) 
 
Has big spongy nugs,good airflow..

That cal-mag/with N I used,was to strong.. 1 use. Never again


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2018)

somewhat of a failed chuck, Slymer x Dog
immature/pale beans, only had 1 of about 20 pop so far...


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> somewhat of a failed chuck, Slymer x Dog
> immature/pale beans, only had 1 of about 20 pop so far...
> View attachment 4197386 View attachment 4197387


If that turns out like I think,it will make for an elite for sure.


----------



## THT (Sep 12, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> somewhat of a failed


Looks good to me. Some beans just weren't meant to be. I've had a hard time with my Papayahuasca X Cackleberry seeds but finally managed to get one to sprout this round after many many attempts. Manual crack of the seed was required in my case as the seeds are really thick and some are oddly shaped.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If anyone has unopened breeders packs
> I have a ton of Greenpoint I’d like to trade off.


Hit me up bro


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> If that turns out like I think,it will make for an elite for sure.


I'm hoping


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Eastcoastmo's Blueberry Sunset. Beautiful structure. And a nose that I jus can not get over. I have never come across a plant to smell like this. And I've grown 1 or 2 in my time. As I said before I culled a few fems from seed. And a couple males jus to make room for this girl. So I'm banking shes a homerun. .
> 
> Sherb x(NL#5 x BB)
> View attachment 4197352 View attachment 4197353 View attachment 4197354


Dang , missed out on those


----------



## THT (Sep 12, 2018)

Columbian gold x cackleberry test run is wrapping up. It was a good exploration.
 

#4
  

#5 is just like #1 But with all mama in the smell, it's going to flower for ever, but the buds are just massive.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost Town F2 x Swayze


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ghost Town F2 x Swayze View attachment 4197476 View attachment 4197477


They put out some large ghost plants..
After my lil run with them,I'm definitely going to hit flower sooner next time..


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> They put out some large ghost plants..
> After my lil run with them,I'm definitely going to hit flower sooner next time..


I might run cuts of her in a SOG. Or put her in a scrog. Wish I had the room for large plants. How's the smoke?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> They put out some large ghost plants..
> After my lil run with them,I'm definitely going to hit flower sooner next time..


I would love some of those


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I might run cuts of her in a SOG. Or put her in a scrog. Wish I had the room for large plants. How's the smoke?


Yeah,I think they would be better in a sog type grow,that's what I'm doing with the cut I got & a Swayze mom..

Did not get to smoke the nugs,did not get to finish the grow. They went to oil.


skunkwreck said:


> I would love some of those


Soon as I get them to the end..


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 12, 2018)

Magic Cake, Chem '91 s1, Shoreline testers, clones of Cookies n chem. I am do lookn forward to flowering out all these new babies. Think I'm gonna transplant a few into 1gals and flip em.


----------



## keyown1 (Sep 12, 2018)

All I can say is wow. Awesome thread. I would love to grow some of these crosses. Fairly new to growing. About 2 years now and learning more everyday. You guys are inspiring. So far only have gps gear but would be willing to trade or buy something different.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yes, from only one male in a one gallon pot under cfls.


You should call him peter north.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 13, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> All I can say is wow. Awesome thread. I would love to grow some of these crosses. Fairly new to growing. About 2 years now and learning more everyday. You guys are inspiring. So far only have gps gear but would be willing to trade or buy something different.


Do it, hit up Southern Cross Seed Bank.

I made my first order with them and literally got hooked up with more free stuff than I could imagine, I paid for 2 strains and am walking away with over 7 different kinds, no auto's or old stock BS, these freebies are insane. @genuity you definitely hooked it up, thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2018)

Looks like 4/5 ORGI up in Solos and a Copper Chem F2 from @Amos Otis in first up pot.

My test vape of BOG Sour Bubble self chuck showed it to be extremely potent and heavy stoners just like mom. Found myself sinking into the recliner by the draw. Real sour or bitter edge right now. Yield sucks but has all I want for a heavy Indica!

Also have 3 (Northern Lights x Sweet Skunk) x C99 chucked here from Peak IBLs. Citrus and Pine smells and they are getting louder. One big bushy growth and another good size hybreed lookin and the dainty one with nice buds but leaves like haze, narrow even for Cindy! 37 days and buds are all nice for this stage.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Magic Cake, Chem '91 s1, Shoreline testers, clones of Cookies n chem. I am do lookn forward to flowering out all these new babies. Think I'm gonna transplant a few into 1gals and flip em.
> View attachment 4197653 View attachment 4197654


 Almost get Nostalgia going on with that blurple. Healthy looking youngsters!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 13, 2018)

Southern Cross is running a buy two get one free sale on Chucker's Paradise gear today.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Do it, hit up Southern Cross Seed Bank.
> 
> I made my first order with them and literally got hooked up with more free stuff than I could imagine, I paid for 2 strains and am walking away with over 7 different kinds, no auto's or old stock BS, these freebies are insane. @genuity you definitely hooked it up, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4197941


Make sure to run goofy grape it’s def one of my top strains


----------



## keyown1 (Sep 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Do it, hit up Southern Cross Seed Bank.
> 
> I made my first order with them and literally got hooked up with more free stuff than I could imagine, I paid for 2 strains and am walking away with over 7 different kinds, no auto's or old stock BS, these freebies are insane. @genuity you definitely hooked it up, thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4197941


How do I find them? Called myself looking for the site and couldn't find them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> How do I find them? Called myself looking for the site and couldn't find them.


https://www.instagram.com/southern_cross_seed_bank/


----------



## keyown1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.instagram.com/southern_cross_seed_bank/


Man I feel old. I just signed up for Instagram like five minutes ago and I have no clue how it works will play with it but I followed them still don't know how to order or even what's for sale.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 13, 2018)

I’ll be getting in the fun as soon as these pop
Thanks @Amos Otis


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 13, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Man I feel old. I just signed up for Instagram like five minutes ago and I have no clue how it works will play with it but I followed them still don't know how to order or even what's for sale.





keyown1 said:


> Man I feel old. I just signed up for Instagram like five minutes ago and I have no clue how it works will play with it but I followed them still don't know how to order or even what's for sale.


 click the message button and ask for strain list. What I did .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 13, 2018)

Little update have the mother : cookies n cream (x ) dessert x mimosa :father the seed calyx is swelling looks like they are getting close this was a selective branch breeding so one branch pollinated the rest isn’t  And imma hit her with one last feeding of over drive from advanced nutrients and raw berry from botanicare sweetener and then I’ll start the flush here in the next week not much longer on her bout 3-4 weeks I wanna push before harvest


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 13, 2018)

And here’s a blueberry gelato I did the same thing with pollinated with the dessert breath x mimosa this is not the pollinated branch


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2018)

Blueberry gelato sounds damn good...
Tell me more.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You should call him peter north.


Peter North graduated from my high school JL Ilsley . I can't remember his actual name but he was on the wall of graduates lol

Cheers


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> Blueberry gelato sounds damn good...
> Tell me more.


Her lineage .. she’s definitely the most frosty out of all the strains I’ve grown. So far and has heavy smell of blueberry mint cookies all mixed together def more then one smell to define how she smells she is a huge stretcher but most cookie dominant plants usually are and she is filling in nicely so most def one of my favs I think adding the dessert breath x mimosa will bring out the full potential of some crazy frosty colorful yumminess budskis also there’s been more blueberry gelato coming out from Barney’s farm and another company I know this was the original before the rest started popping up


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 13, 2018)

Super excited for this offspring so it’s jalabad star x this female dvg false teeth she’s been all fruit and out of nowhere she has now got a super gassy backend couldn’t be happier


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 13, 2018)

Daywrecker diesel x longbottom leaf female hit with the same jalabad star pollen


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Almost get Nostalgia going on with that blurple. Healthy looking youngsters!


Yeah I had two extra bloomspect 300s bout 160 watt wall draw. Heavy heavy blue spectrum. And I really jus set this tent up to keep the males I have vegging. In 3x3 tent. And needed space for babies. So I jus threw em there. I jus ordered more Samsung strips for the tent. Jus waiting on them to get here.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 13, 2018)

This Sherb ×(NL#5 × BB) is just unreal smelling. Eastcoastmo has hit one outta the park with these. No joke best smelling blueberry/berry fruit smelling plants I have ever found.
 

Magic Cake all three of these very similar in pheno. Still early on. But they resemble each other pretty well. 
   

Plus got some Chem '91 s1's going. Some magnum Opus. Ended up with 2 and 2. 2 females and 2 males. Both males are being kept. They are very strong smelling. And I have a GG4 x Sour tangie male that is super sour smelling. 
And I tossed another clone of cookies n chem I found in flower. The original plant is the frostiest plant I've found to date from GPS. And he she hasn't even finished yet. The pics do her no justice at all. 

Cookies n Chem shes like 3x-ish days in i think.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 13, 2018)

Update
C99 x hh copper orange  ghost town f2 x swayze tpr x hh they r all doing good the smaller ones took a few more days to pop that's y they r behind a little. maybe a week r two then I'll flip them.

Ps thanks for the beans chuckers I hope someday I can pay it forward.


----------



## greenjambo (Sep 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> If that turns out like I think,it will make for an elite for sure.


was thinking the same 

Chuckers gear 100 % AGAIN
 
The ones you cant see i can 

3 x High School Sweetheart x Mimosa
3 x Dessert Breath x Mimosa.

My last grow i done some of the D.B x M and even though i had to pull a week or 2 early it cured out to a lovley Stardawg like smoke.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 14, 2018)

I figure one of you brothers might be able to help me with this stupid question.. Lately Ive been vegging until sex shows and then running clones at least twice etc. Long story short I wanna start getting thru more beans.. If I start flowering around 3 weeks from seed will I be able to take clippings a week or so after flip? The few times Ive taken clippings after flip (probably around 14-17 days after flip) Ive noticed they either take forever to root or throw single blades for a few weeks.

Any help/advice would be appreciated..


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I figure one of you brothers might be able to help me with this stupid question.. Lately Ive been vegging until sex shows and then running clones at least twice etc. Long story short I wanna start getting thru more beans.. If I start flowering around 3 weeks from seed will I be able to take clippings a week or so after flip? The few times Ive taken clippings after flip (probably around 14-17 days after flip) Ive noticed they either take forever to root or throw single blades for a few weeks.
> 
> Any help/advice would be appreciated..


Maybe, What you can try to do is let them grow naturally and grab some lowers just before or after you flip.
You're finding what happens when you take cuts from flowering plants, they need a tad bit of time to figure out what gear to be in.

Personally for myself, I stopped taking cuts of beans and only reveg the girls that grab my eye in flower.

It saves a lot of time and room rooting cuts that you might not even be keeping but you have to be ok with needing that month or more to revert something you want to keep and it isn't a guarantee that it will revert so there's added risk that you might lose the one you want to keep at a benefit of ONLY keeping the ones you want and not keeping around a bunch of cuts of duds.

Trade offs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2018)

Sweet Dixie was 5 for 5. With luck, they'll all grow up to be Dixie Chicks. Get it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I figure one of you brothers might be able to help me with this stupid question.. Lately Ive been vegging until sex shows and then running clones at least twice etc. Long story short I wanna start getting thru more beans.. If I start flowering around 3 weeks from seed will I be able to take clippings a week or so after flip? The few times Ive taken clippings after flip (probably around 14-17 days after flip) Ive noticed they either take forever to root or throw single blades for a few weeks.
> 
> Any help/advice would be appreciated..


If you cut the clone off in the first 2 weeks of flip you should be cool. Lately to get through more beans I've been vegging until I can get a couple cuts and right into flower. A couple have been runts that I had to throw into flower for like 4-5 days in order to get a cutting.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you cut the clone off in the first 2 weeks of flip you should be cool. Lately to get through more beans I've been vegging until I can get a couple cuts and right into flower. A couple have been runts that I had to throw into flower for like 4-5 days in order to get a cutting.


I take cuts clear up to 30 days in. They root faster. I always take cuts from a plant that's already in flower. They always root days faster than a begging plant.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I take cuts clear up to 30 days in. They root faster. I always take cuts from a plant that's already in flower. They always root days faster than a begging plant.


Do you have the lights at 12 and 12? Or do you reveg them?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

This beautiful bitch right here.... the Blueberry Sunset. She jus has that structure. And her smell. Uuuggghhhh. So good.
  

Tang Pow x Goji OG
"SunniD OG" she is extremely frosty. And she def OG dom. With orange juice nose to her.



 

GG4 x Sour Tangie male
Super sour smell, very sticky.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Magic Cake and Chem 91 s1 seedlings are picking up. Bout time to put em 1gals.  

Two different phenos of star pupil x Goji OG or star pupil x Blue Magoo cant remember. I'll have to look and see which seed pack is open. But they look the same structure wise. And fans. But they smell exact opposite of each other. One is super sweet smelling. The other is skunky n sour. They got left a tad too long in solos, and started to kill off some lower fans.So I jus threw em in 1gal transplanters and flipped them. Only on day two.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2018)

Well so far it looks like the tangerine male lets a lot of the female's qualities through while adding some orange-ish terps. Both the citrus twist females I had were leaners to the female's side. The 1 I cut down at 30 days was almost identical to the miyagi mom and this one I kept is definitely from the miyagi's mom's genes with her huge buds and berry fruity smell. My sunni D og looks just like the mom it came off and has a similar smell but with orange citrus tarp mixed in, real nice so far.

Here's a side by side of the sunni D og and the citrus twist. The twist is on the right. Both look nice and frosty but the ct #2 is a beasting budder for sure.
 
ct #2
 
sunni D og


----------



## bobqp (Sep 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well so far it looks like the tangerine male lets a lot of the female's qualities through while adding some orange-ish terps. Both the citrus twist females I had were leaners to the female's side. The 1 I cut down at 30 days was almost identical to the miyagi mom and this one I kept is definitely from the miyagi's mom's genes with her huge buds and berry fruity smell. My sunni D og looks just like the mom it came off and has a similar smell but with orange citrus tarp mixed in, real nice so far.
> 
> Here's a side by side of the sunni D og and the citrus twist. The twist is on the right. Both look nice and frosty but the ct #2 is a beasting budder for sure.
> View attachment 4198896
> ...


The citrus twist looks awesome.


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 
Testing them the hard way,from nutes to heat to lighting to watering to you get the point...
 
Some tall ones like GMO mom & some short ones like dad,but with GMO type nugs still..

Then it's this one..
 
Like dad,with a mix of smells(funk/garlicky) hint of sweets. 

30 days of 12/12..most of them look to go 11 weeks for sure.

Even got one that looks like it came from deep in the woods,from some dark corner..freaky


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Maybe, What you can try to do is let them grow naturally and grab some lowers just before or after you flip.
> You're finding what happens when you take cuts from flowering plants, they need a tad bit of time to figure out what gear to be in.
> 
> Personally for myself, I stopped taking cuts of beans and only reveg the girls that grab my eye in flower.
> ...


Theres a sweet spot of taking cuts. It's been shown that plants switching into flower or just switched to flower root faster than a vegging plant. Theres tons of info on it. And quite a few side by sides of it. The flowering hormone also helps promote root growth. I dont take cuts from begging plants at all anymore.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Do you have the lights at 12 and 12? Or do you reveg them?


What?? I take cuts from a flowering plant. Scrap outside of stem with a razor knife clear into the white part of the plant on the inside. Give em a dip into cheap rooting hormone powder from walmart. Then into my media. Set under 18/6 light. And they usually root in under 8-10 days. No dome. Just in a solo cup in my tent.


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2018)

Same for the South beach sherb x dessert breath 
 
 
Just the tip..these is looking like 8-9-10 weeks..more on the 8 week side.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Eastcoastmo's Blueberry Sunset. Beautiful structure. And a nose that I jus can not get over. I have never come across a plant to smell like this. And I've grown 1 or 2 in my time. As I said before I culled a few fems from seed. And a couple males jus to make room for this girl. So I'm banking shes a homerun. .
> 
> Sherb x(NL#5 x BB)
> View attachment 4197352 View attachment 4197353 View attachment 4197354


I made some beans from two of Easty's crosses this go round. {Blue Shiva x Blue Shark} X {Blueberry x Shark Shock}. Also hit up a couple of Blueberry Twists {that I won from the Gorilla} with the BBxSS pollen. Next year I will really have the blues.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

too larry said:


> I made some beans from two of Easty's crosses this go round. {Blue Shiva x Blue Shark} X {Blueberry x Shark Shock}. Also hit up a couple of Blueberry Twists {that I won from the Gorilla} with the BBxSS pollen. Next year I will really have the blues.


I've grown around 10 or 12 different BB strains. From multiple different breeders. I've run old DJ short BB, the new lines of his BB. And several others. None of them hold a candle to the nose on this sherb BB cross. Ot honestly makes your mouth water when smelling it. I hope she smokes as good as she looks n smells. If so she will b made into a mother. And I'll run her for awhile. I'd like to cross her with something. I'm thinkn either mimosa, gg4 x sour tangie, or magnum opus. But none of those males are fruity at all. I'd like to find a sweet fruity male to hit her with. The gg4 x sour tangie is super sour smelling. So I dont think she will mix well with him. Maybe idk. But a sweet fruity male I think would go well with her.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Theres a sweet spot of taking cuts. It's been shown that plants switching into flower or just switched to flower root faster than a vegging plant. Theres tons of info on it. And quite a few side by sides of it. The flowering hormone also helps promote root growth. I dont take cuts from begging plants at all anymore.


Nearly all of my cuts come from plants vegging.
I don't see a benefit adding not taking cuts in veg to my processes, if something else works better for you rock on.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 15, 2018)

Snagged up some goofy grape, honeystomper, slymeball, hooch and hopefully some of those awesome freebies.

Need a new stud or two so I'm very hopeful by the looks of the absolute fire you all are laying down in here

What's the hooch all about? Didn't see much on it in here. Thx


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2018)

dangledo said:


> What's the hooch all about?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Still can't watch the part when gets put down.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>







Ahh Must be a peanut butter breath x

Haha I'm guessing some blue moonshine or something

I'm sure it's fire whatever she may be


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Ahh Must be a peanut butter breath x
> 
> Haha I'm guessing some blue moonshine or something
> 
> I'm sure it's fire whatever she may be


Hooch=Dessert breath X mimosa 

The mom had this fermented fruits terps,with a dough/bakery type smell..& the mimosa dad passes on Orange hand cleaning product smell.

I'll find ya some pics.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Nearly all of my cuts come from plants vegging.
> I don't see a benefit adding not taking cuts in veg to my processes, if something else works better for you rock on.


I believe you said they take longer to root. I was jus simply saying that's not true. I didnt say you couldn't take cut in veg. All I did was correct the wrong info. If yours took longer more than likely it was the environment they were in, or it was a strain that doesnt clone well. Which is possible.. . Theres plenty of info around that show they do root faster from a plant that is in the beginning stages of flowering.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 15, 2018)

2 of 2 txbutter x swayze males
 
5 of 5 gmo x swayze female fighting through pH and soil issues
 
I was going to transplant them by this point, but things are not in their favor. Think of this as another stress run for gmo x swayze, next batch will get fresh soil as the recently popped ghostown F2 x Swayze are doing better in the diluted stuff. Going to veg those for a bit, 12/12 from seed may not be for me.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 15, 2018)

I absolutely love this thread, kept 2 malesthis season. GDP and BOG Bogglegum. Kept all my keeper cuts close, this one is Oregon huckleberry knocked up with bogglegum. Much more fun in this garden


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> 2 of 2 txbutter x swayze males
> View attachment 4199398
> 5 of 5 gmo x swayze female fighting through pH and soil issues
> View attachment 4199402
> I was going to transplant them by this point, but things are not in their favor. Think of this as another stress run for gmo x swayze, next batch will get fresh soil as the recently popped ghostown F2 x Swayze are doing better in the diluted stuff. Going to veg those for a bit, 12/12 from seed may not be for me.


Hope they bounce back for ya,..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2018)

Easy like Sunday morning?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2018)

4 ORGI F2s are very young but looking strong all a little different from the other in size with one that is just ahead and growing faster than the rest or anything else I’ve seen.

One lone Copper Chem f2 is being very runty so far.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2018)

I got tired of scraping hash off my scissors , so I started going hair dresser style n just keeping washing my snips. 
This stuff isn’t coming off as nice as fresh wash , but it will do for breakfast. 

Here is some fresh wash  Found a little bag of HoneyStomper 
Can’t wait till I have more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 ORGI F2s are very young but looking strong all a little different from the other in size with one that is just ahead and growing faster than the rest or anything else I’ve seen.
> 
> One lone Copper Chem f2 is being very runty so far.


I'm doing another germ test on the CC f2s, and copper raspberry to see if sitting a month might give different results. If so, I'll be sure to get you a dozen or so. 

Here's the CC f2 [ in the back ] I have going atm, with a copper raspberry in front that has suddenly decided to embrace life !


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 16, 2018)

Daywrecker diesel x longbottom leaf female knocked up with bodhi jalabad star just for personal affairs never know


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

SunniD OG 
Frosty as ever. Very strong orangish/citrus nose. Getting stronger each day. This plant is almost 4.5 feet tall in a 1gal transplanter. So its setting in roughly 7" of soil. Which is mostly perlite. 
    

Two different phenos of a star pupil cross testers. Either blue magoo or goji og. Both in 1gal transplanters. Only a few days into the flip.
 

Csi Chem 91 S1 transplanter from a solo into 1gal transplanter and flipped.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 17, 2018)

Auto white widow xxl female x bodhi (skylotus ) male . 
Seeds will be planted next week at the start of Aussie season . none of these seeds will flower over 15 hours of light a day but when I put them outdoors at the start of October 90 percent of them will grow for a month then flower. I usually harvest them early December to late January . then I harvest my pure photo strains mid April to mid may.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 17, 2018)

bluecaliyo x starfighter finally dropping some pollen! Looks like love is in the air, tonight. 
Think I'll dust my cbanana, biodiesel x sour dubb and ghostcookie keepers.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 
 
All 4 are growing just like they mom...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle x dessert breath
> View attachment 4200270
> All 4 are growing just like they mom...


Hell yeah brother


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x dessert breath
> Testing them the hard way,from nutes to heat to lighting to watering to you get the point...
> View attachment 4199066
> Some tall ones like GMO mom & some short ones like dad,but with GMO type nugs still..
> ...


My man straight killing it !! 
Chuckers Paradise Genetics


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Easy like Sunday morning? View attachment 4199652


I see big things coming


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 17, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Snagged up some goofy grape, honeystomper, slymeball, hooch and hopefully some of those awesome freebies.
> 
> Need a new stud or two so I'm very hopeful by the looks of the absolute fire you all are laying down in here
> 
> What's the hooch all about? Didn't see much on it in here. Thx


Hooch = Mimosa x Dessert Breath
You can find them at 
Southern Cross Seed Bank


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

Cookies n chem pregers with F2's. I ended up pollinating early in flower so I could still get some decent smoke out of these. And showing some impressive frost for being prego. Week 6.

 
CNC starting to purp up on the underside of leaves. Never seen a plant do it like that.


CNC male x the deputy. This plant really kept stacking after pollination. Looks like a good yielder.
  
All in all I've been having fun with this being my first chuck. I'm sure there's going to be some nice plants in the cnc x deputy but, I'm really looking forward to going through these cnc f2's.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4199663
> I got tired of scraping hash off my scissors , so I started going hair dresser style n just keeping washing my snips.
> This stuff isn’t coming off as nice as fresh wash , but it will do for breakfast.
> 
> ...


I'm confused... so THATS your scissor hash??? Goddamn it looks like dabs!
Mine is always this light to dark-brown gunk I scrape off n smoke like oil.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 17, 2018)

It's such a nice day I had to put them Outdoors and let them get some sunshine . Think it's time to uppot


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I'm confused... so THATS your scissor hash??? Goddamn it looks like dabs!
> Mine is always this light to dark-brown gunk I scrape off n smoke like oil.


I keep a jar of ISO99 with 6ish pairs of scissor in it, when a pair get sticky, I switch them out with a wet pair, give them a wipe n keep trimming. Found it faster then cleaning them n trying to save the hash. After a couple crops n the 99 is getting dark , I filter it n cook it off. There was almost 5g there . 
I prefer to smoke the hash right off the snips but it’s time consuming, and not much gets trimmed when your always cleaning the scissors n smoking the hash. This just helps me stay productive.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 17, 2018)

This is a phenomenal chuck outcome I wish I had more females to choose from I only popped two seeds one fem and this is her the chuck was a Bodhi. Skunk va x 88ghash female hit with dna strawnanna pollen and I would say this girl is a perfect balance of both parents she has a pungent smell for sure but very fruity back end


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

That sunni D og does swell up nicely and has dense flowers. This pheno looks like the goji mom she came from with a citrus/orange undertone. Very stoked to smoke this bud.

Big berry blaster cut of citrus twist #2, if you got miyagi x tang pow beans from me I'd say pop 'em, I'm just hoping she taste like she smells.


And the queen of the tent, she is pretty much white from frost. The cross with goji og is gonna be fudging ridiculously coated, imo. LVTK eso's cut


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2018)

bobqp said:


> Auto white widow xxl female x bodhi (skylotus ) male .
> Seeds will be planted next week at the start of Aussie season . none of these seeds will flower over 15 hours of light a day but when I put them outdoors at the start of October 90 percent of them will grow for a month then flower. I usually harvest them early December to late January . then I harvest my pure photo strains mid April to mid may.View attachment 4200126


They wont be auto if its the first gen you got to go to f2 to be able to find the auto pheno


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That sunni D og does swell up nicely and has dense flowers. This pheno looks like the goji mom she came from with a citrus/orange undertone. Very stoked to smoke this bud.
> View attachment 4200489
> Big berry blaster cut of citrus twist #2, if you got miyagi x tang pow beans from me I'd say pop 'em, I'm just hoping she taste like she smells.
> View attachment 4200490
> ...


cheese n rice cousin.. the fuk strain is that on the bottom pic


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> cheese n rice cousin.. the fuk strain is that on the bottom pic


My bad I meant to tag that, it's that lvtk. She was karma paying me back for the shitty ass luck I had with the tupur soilless mix, lol.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bad I meant to tag that, it's that lvtk. She was karma paying me back for the shitty ass luck I had with the tupur soilless mix, lol.


Karma and Jesus, covering all bases?


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 18, 2018)

more bubbly are available


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That sunni D og does swell up nicely and has dense flowers. This pheno looks like the goji mom she came from with a citrus/orange undertone. Very stoked to smoke this bud.
> View attachment 4200489
> Big berry blaster cut of citrus twist #2, if you got miyagi x tang pow beans from me I'd say pop 'em, I'm just hoping she taste like she smells.
> View attachment 4200490
> ...


Gorgeous man love the swell !


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Sep 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I keep a jar of ISO99 with 6ish pairs of scissor in it, when a pair get sticky, I switch them out with a wet pair, give them a wipe n keep trimming. Found it faster then cleaning them n trying to save the hash. After a couple crops n the 99 is getting dark , I filter it n cook it off. There was almost 5g there .
> I prefer to smoke the hash right off the snips but it’s time consuming, and not much gets trimmed when your always cleaning the scissors n smoking the hash. This just helps me stay productive.


Wow thank you man
That's definitely a really good idea for when your trimming a large amount. I'll definitely use this method in the future when I'm trimming lbs n not just one lb at a time 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> That sunni D og does swell up nicely and has dense flowers. This pheno looks like the goji mom she came from with a citrus/orange undertone. Very stoked to smoke this bud.
> View attachment 4200489
> Big berry blaster cut of citrus twist #2, if you got miyagi x tang pow beans from me I'd say pop 'em, I'm just hoping she taste like she smells.
> View attachment 4200490
> ...


Wow look at that frost! Even the fans look fire as fuck!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

I dont think structure gets any better than this does it?

Blueberry Sunset.... Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) from @eastcoastmo


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)

So the lesson seems to be, give new seeds a month before germing. First attempt of copper raspberry was 1 for 8. This time, 3 of four after 2 days.

NYC Copper was 3 of ten. After 3 days...

Copper Dolato was 4 of ten, After 3 days...

Copper Chem F2 @hillbill was 3 of ten. Now...

Definitely changes things. All of them are getting trashed except the copper raspberrie. I'm determined to get something worthwhile from CV losers.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 18, 2018)

yowza looks like there's lots-n-lots of frosty posts to catch up on! 
lol.. also looks like the post count doubled in the chukkers paradise forums  

Iza been awol for quite a while now, 
Ive been living the mirror image of Lemony Snickett's life for a few months,
nearly everything was lost thru 
root aphids being the star character in Act 1 of A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> more bubbly are available


What is this bubbly u speak of?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Karma and Jesus, covering all bases?


I couldn't find the Ricky Bobby quote about 8 lbs 10 ounce sweet baby Jesus and then I seen old Steve Harvey.

Personally I'm a bigger fan of satan, lol. But seriously I don't give much credence in religions of any sort.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So the lesson seems to be, give new seeds a month before germing. First attempt of copper raspberry was 1 for 8. This time, 3 of four after 2 days.
> View attachment 4200927
> NYC Copper was 3 of ten. After 3 days...
> View attachment 4200931
> ...


got a couple of the orange copper up, but lost to dampening, my fault. Didn't get any of the dolato copper up got em to crack barely, couldn't coax em up. Saving the Orgy f2's. The orange copper seemed to be the most vigorous of my bunch. Thanks for your generosity and compassion and putting in the work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> got a couple of the orange copper up, but lost to dampening, my fault. Didn't get any of the dolato copper up got em to crack barely, couldn't coax em up. Saving the Orgy f2's. The orange copper seemed to be the most vigorous of my bunch. Thanks for your generosity and compassion and putting in the work.


Along with your replacements, you'll get the highly anticipated Sweet Dixie !


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Wow thank you man
> That's definitely a really good idea for when your trimming a large amount. I'll definitely use this method in the future when I'm trimming lbs n not just one lb at a time
> 
> Wow look at that frost! Even the fans look fire as fuck!


I buy cheap Walmart ones $3 each and when they get dull, they get trashed, 
I’ve used tons of different brands n price points , theses cut good n doesn’t hurt to toss them when they start folding leaves . 
When I toss one, I got a new one waiting to take its place. Some last months n months , some seem to only do a crop.


----------



## genuity (Sep 18, 2018)

6 of 8 meltdown hit flower today..
 

Going to be fun,lime kool-aid flavours the palate & assaults nose in a good way..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 18, 2018)

Sunny D OG.. taking a bath on the water heater.. Cant wait!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 18, 2018)

Pretty stoked on these runs I still have to germ Sweet Dixie Berry Balls and Hazelnut Cream here soon just moving along


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I dont think structure gets any better than this does it?
> 
> Blueberry Sunset.... Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) from @eastcoastmo
> View attachment 4200923 View attachment 4200924


Those are nice looking plants. Knowing Mo it's gonna be fire! @eastcoastmo Cheers brother


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sunny D OG.. taking a bath on the water heater.. Cant wait!
> View attachment 4201047





Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4201108 View attachment 4201107 View attachment 4201105 View attachment 4201104 Pretty stoked on these runs I still have to germ Sweet Dixie Berry Balls and Hazelnut Cream here soon just moving along


I can't wait to see how them seeds treat you guys. I'm excited to see the tp #3 f2, I'm thinking those will be real nice and orange. And I know the sunni D is gonna be tits Too. 

Cheers fellows and knock on wood that it ain't nothing but good!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

Let me go fin shaggy with a 3rd post in a row, lmao but just wanted to share the new qb set up that will soon be lighting the stabbing cabin, aka the chucking cabinet. I got it from big lots for like $160 just a few months ago but now the fucker is only $99.
https://www.biglots.com/product/cherry-storage-wardrobe/p610009878?pos=1:4&Ntt=warbrobe

I hung the qb in the cabinet just to see how it fits and I can tell this thing will blow this cabinet into the next realm. I just need to get some alum L bar to make a better frame work for the light. So far I'm stoked to get it up and running.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

ORGI F2 are 4/5 here and growing nicely, three look like each other and the other is a bit slower wit rounded leaves so far. Could be a Mutant Ninja Turtle!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those are nice looking plants. Knowing Mo it's gonna be fire! @eastcoastmo Cheers brother


Did you see the last pics I posted of the SunniD OG? Frosty AF. I threw it in my other flower tent, bc of head height. its taller. But I have it, two star pupil crosses in 1gals, Chem 91 S1 in 1 gal, and 3 testers of a star pupil cross in solos I'm flowering, plus a magnum opus in a 2gal. And when you unzip the tent. The only thing you can smell is that sour sweet tang of sunny d. Theres no doubt about it. Its orange citrus nose. I grew some old skool orange bud back in the day. That reminds me of this nose. She wont yield a whole lot bc shes 5 foot tall in a 1gal transplanter. Lots of shooter marble size nugs. Wasnt topped. Jus broke her over. I have clones of it vegging that I topped and gonna put her in a 2.5 gal smartpot smd see how she yields.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

My dessert breath male is a beast,adds stacks,let's mom's profile shine,adds strength(I'm beating the shit out of these chucks) plus they are cookie heavy & not one low ball nor nanners..
 
He gonna make it easier for me to find a male from the South beach sherb x dessert breath to work with..

 
GMO x dessert breath in front & South beach sherb x dessert breath in the back.

Next seeds I'm "testing" are cojack x honeybee f3 & pura Vida x almond cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2018)

Purchasers at one of the best seed banks around will be treated to some choice 'freebies'. While supplies last. Details here:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/dc-seed-exchange.926533/page-22


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Purchasers at one of the best seed banks around will be treated to some choice 'freebies'. While supplies last. Details here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dc-seed-exchange.926533/page-22
> 
> View attachment 4201532


Love it,get them genetics to the world @Amos Otis


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Purchasers at one of the best seed banks around will be treated to some choice 'freebies'. While supplies last. Details here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dc-seed-exchange.926533/page-22
> 
> View attachment 4201532


4/5 of your copper orange are above ground and running. I’ll post up pics when they start to get interesting.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 19, 2018)

congratulations @Amos Otis on getting your gear out there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did you see the last pics I posted of the SunniD OG? Frosty AF. I threw it in my other flower tent, bc of head height. its taller. But I have it, two star pupil crosses in 1gals, Chem 91 S1 in 1 gal, and 3 testers of a star pupil cross in solos I'm flowering, plus a magnum opus in a 2gal. And when you unzip the tent. The only thing you can smell is that sour sweet tang of sunny d. Theres no doubt about it. Its orange citrus nose. I grew some old skool orange bud back in the day. That reminds me of this nose. She wont yield a whole lot bc shes 5 foot tall in a 1gal transplanter. Lots of shooter marble size nugs. Wasnt topped. Jus broke her over. I have clones of it vegging that I topped and gonna put her in a 2.5 gal smartpot smd see how she yields.


Yours looks nice and frosty, probably a little ahead of mine at the same time and it sounds like yours is a little stronger on the orange terps. I really got to rub mine and smell to get any orange, mine is more easy fuel with orange back tones. 

She takes a while to get chunking up, probably start bulking up around week 5/6 but even still she will be the lightest yielder in the tent this run. 

She also stretched a little more than I was expecting too, so I'm not too surprise she shot up on you but I think the clone will stay shorter for you the 2nd run. 

Can't wait to she how she fattens up for you.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I’ve been looking for southern cross seedbank... i can’t find it?


They're on IG mostly


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

South beach sherb x dessert breath 
 
So many fruity smells on these it's crazy,these are the type of plants I really enjoy growing/smoking..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4201768
> So many fruity smells on these it's crazy,these are the type of plants I really enjoy growing/smoking..


I don’t think want properly describes my need for this strain. Sounds awesome.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

This(South beach sherb x dessert breath) is back in the corner,can never really get to her,but she is holding strong.
 

I'm kind of surprised out how these are coming out really.kind of..

That South beach sherb was a fat cola maker also with sherbet smells..

This one looks like her mom


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

Rewind wensday
Fire alien kush #1release OG raskal genetics (got me started on chuckers paradise) 
 

Mendo supremo (out of This world taste,the stone was good to)
 
Not sure,but I bet it was good...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I dont think structure gets any better than this does it?
> 
> Blueberry Sunset.... Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) from @eastcoastmo
> View attachment 4200923 View attachment 4200924


That looks amazing dude! Can't wait to see her in full flower, she'll be a real sight!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those are nice looking plants. Knowing Mo it's gonna be fire! @eastcoastmo Cheers brother


Naw, cheers for the compliment bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Rewind wensday
> ]


From 2 years ago, Big Smith = Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange. Finished at 60 days and was like sour fruit cocktail.


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone here know of any clone nurseries in California that are legitimate? Like with certified genetics, something along those lines? I'm just wondering were to get some cuts of certain strains I've been looking for.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Rewind wensday
> Fire alien kush #1release OG raskal genetics (got me started on chuckers paradise)
> View attachment 4201803
> 
> ...


Mendo Supremo......Dam 
I’d put that one next in line


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Mendo Supremo......Dam
> I’d put that one next in line


Man I wish I would of been less reckless back then,I tossed some gems..
 
 

Growing was fun back in 2010-2012
 
I set an smoked a whole backwood,watching him kill....
This pics personifies the state of the Marijuana industry.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

The straight up blueberry pheno of the original miyagi cross (critical sensi star x buddha's dream) I fucked up not keeping a clone of her but I still have plenty of these beans left to find another. This was 2015 and at first the bud had a mild berry smell and more haze like my recent "blue miyagi" cut I had so I jarred her up and forgot about her but after a month I cracked that jar open and straight berry candy. This miyagi cross puts out big yielders/colas even my current miyagi cut x TP cross has a huge old log on her.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4201768
> So many fruity smells on these it's crazy,these are the type of plants I really enjoy growing/smoking..


That’s what I’m looking for! Those calyx swells though !! Glad I popped three of those this next run


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That’s what I’m looking for! Those calyx swells though !! Glad I popped three of those this next run


Hope you get all females,cause it's some winners in them for sure..(still got to smoke it)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Hope you get all females,cause it's some winners in them for sure..(still got to smoke it)


 thanks brother I’m hoping to keep a few mother’s


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like I got 6 lil ladies from the (10) pack of Copper Orgi I popped.

Tempted to flower them right away but will probably wait until I do a run of OBS and CnC in DWC...decisions...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 4/5 of your copper orange are above ground and running. I’ll post up pics when they start to get interesting.


I went 4 of 8 shirleys: one ea male, one ea shirley, so get to flower copper dolato, copper XXX, copper orange, and copper chem f2.


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 20, 2018)

Saw someone ask about southern cross seedbank, I heard about this young upstart breeder and decided to try and get some chuckers paradise gear, got ahold of southern cross on Monday afternoon ordered my beans then.  got these these today(Thursday) "most" of the freebies labeled as so

P.s whatup @genuity been a while since i said hi here, the https looks good in my browser lol

Also holy shit @Amos Otis is in banks now! Badass dude! Gotta hit up dc and get me some of those


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looks like I got 6 lil ladies from the (10) pack of Copper Orgi I popped.
> 
> Tempted to flower them right away but will probably wait ..


Aww hell no ! Flower dem shirleys, Micheal Huntherz ! What would Zappa do ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 20, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Saw someone ask about southern cross seedbank, I heard about this young upstart breeder and decided to try and get some chuckers paradise gear, got ahold of southern cross on Monday afternoon ordered my beans then. View attachment 4202248 got these these today(Thursday) "most" of the freebies labeled as so
> 
> P.s whatup @genuity been a while since i said hi here, the https looks good in my browser lol
> 
> Also holy shit @Amos Otis is in banks now! Badass dude! Gotta hit up dc and get me some of those


Enjoy brother


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

This should roll a big one


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Aww hell no ! Flower dem shirleys, Micheal Huntherz ! What would Zappa do ?


But I already grew these roots on the OBS, the C. Orgi girls are in dirt. Argh, foul temptations!


(Zappa would write dots and lines on paper while chain smoking cigarettes and drinking black coffee, then he would go to rehearsal and be unreasonably pedantic about rhythmic precision with his band and chide them mercilessly, simultaneously driving them to greatness.)

He didn’t like Cannabis, and I plan to live past 54.


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> But I already grew these roots on the OBS, the C. Orgi girls are in dirt. Argh, foul temptations!
> View attachment 4202308
> 
> (Zappa would write dots and lines on paper while chain smoking cigarettes and drinking black coffee, then he would go to rehearsal and be unreasonably pedantic about rhythmic precision with his band and chide them mercilessly, simultaneously driving them to greatness.)
> ...


Yep I heard he had a no drugs policy. Man was a lunatic, but he was so great its ridiculous. The mothers of invention!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> He didn’t like Cannabis, and I plan to live past 54.


Exactly my point. If he had a do over, he'd flower dem shirleys and smoke 'em.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

Got the Sunny D OGs in the coco.. I like to leave some room on the top in case they stretch some I can fill it in..
 
look at the tail on that one though lol looks like a tadpole


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Exactly my point. If he had a do over, he'd flower dem shirleys and smoke 'em.
> View attachment 4202329


Well played, sir, well played indeed.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4202273
> This should roll a big one


I would just like to roll around in it!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I went 4 of 8 shirleys: one ea male, one ea shirley, so get to flower copper dolato, copper XXX, copper orange, and copper chem f2.
> 
> View attachment 4202231


It'll be nice to see these 4 side by side.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Exactly my point. If he had a do over, he'd flower dem shirleys and smoke 'em.
> View attachment 4202329


Or I could clone them all out and hold on to them until I determine which one is the best and keep her forever. But I do have a lot of beans to pop...


----------



## bobqp (Sep 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4202273
> This should roll a big one


Job well done


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

Diamond and dust #21 nicknamed "praliné" future keeper fi sure!!   

Pics don't do her justice!!! That beast got the biggest flower and stacking very good, frosty as fuck and what make me thanks i got an élite its at start of weeks 3 she blast around her a distinct french praliné smell, i had sweet strain before but the smell on this one is really mouth watering the best To date, i need to reveg this bitch fi sure!!! She for looks , smell , structure and i got a small bud dusted with fpog f2 male pollen , im sure this one.will be élite and she looks like to be prone To turn purple toward the end because she look alike mendo montage


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure if I ever posted these up. This is Jack Shit (Jack Herer x Shit/skunk #1). Had a friend grow some out for me! 

Shit dominant pheno:
 

Jack skunk dominant pheno


----------



## Noinch (Sep 22, 2018)

Apollo11 x Purple Badlands #1
 

Apollo11 x Purple Badlands #2
 

Partial Apollo11 x Purple Badlands #3
 

((Brazilian Sativa Landrace) x (Delhi Friend x Blueberry)) x Purple Badlands. I've been working this since 2014, big outdoor strain


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

GMO x swayze in party cups and on right side, BPL f2 on left square, BH middle square.
   
The BPL F2's and the BH's got fed for the first time at the same time as the GMOxS, meaning they were fed earlier in life with water soluble nutes (MC). Moved to a 1ft x 1ft cab under 60w cob + ~12w 660 and uv.
The ghostown f2 x swayze, 2x seeds in each, no presoak or pt, 4 of 6.
 
The one in green had to be transplanted from one of the maroon ones.

Some more shots from the garden.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> GMO x swayze in party cups and on right side, BPL f2 on left square, BH middle square.
> View attachment 4203287 View attachment 4203288 View attachment 4203289
> The BPL F2's and the BH's got fed for the first time at the same time as the GMOxS, meaning they were fed earlier in life with water soluble nutes (MC). Moved to a 1ft x 1ft cab under 60w cob + ~12w 660 and uv.
> The ghostown f2 x swayze, 2x seeds in each, no presoak or pt, 4 of 6.
> ...


Out of curiosity how long do you veg for??


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

GMO x dessert breath 
 
Smelling like a "musty Bakery"

1 of 8 that favor the dad.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

A buddy gave me some random seed pop them coming out nice.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x dessert breath
> View attachment 4203524
> Smelling like a "musty Bakery"
> 
> 1 of 8 that favor the dad.


Fire.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x dessert breath
> View attachment 4203524
> Smelling like a "musty Bakery"
> 
> 1 of 8 that favor the dad.


Looks like fast trimming.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

South beach sherb x dessert breath 
 
Smelling like a candy factory..


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

Sour d x AJ & ghost of Joe

I wish I would of put some of them in my vault...damn.

Hell that ny candy I bet was gonna be crazy.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4203534
> Smelling like a candy factory..


Are most of the DB crosses stacking like daddy?


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Are most of the DB crosses stacking like daddy?


The south beach sherb x dessert breath is for sure..

The GMO, these are IMO putting out lots of GMO type plants(exactly what I was expecting) that one I keep posting is the exception (I think I used that word the right way)

1 stacks like dad
4 stack like dad,but fluffy
2 stack like GMO, rope like colas
1 stacks like a bottleneck/enchanted forest...

 
 

On these it's like the stem wants to outgrow the nugs(they was under a old ass bulb the first 2 weeks)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> The south beach sherb x dessert breath is for sure..
> 
> The GMO, these are IMO putting out lots of GMO type plants(exactly what I was expecting) that one I keep posting is the exception (I think I used that word the right way)
> 
> ...



I’m building a pheno hunting tent , plan on popping 100 at a time  1 maybe 2 weeks of veg & 12/12. That should burn through them a little faster . The way I’m doing it now just isn’t working .


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

N


BigHornBuds said:


> I’m building a pheno hunting tent , plan on popping 100 at a time  1 maybe 2 weeks of veg & 12/12. That should burn through them a little faster . The way I’m doing it now just isn’t working .


It helps a lot.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> N
> 
> It helps a lot.


I’m trying to figure out a new led veg light , then I plan on switching out a 315 to use for the hunting . But so many choices, so much info . Idk what to do.


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m building a pheno hunting tent , plan on popping 100 at a time  1 maybe 2 weeks of veg & 12/12. That should burn through them a little faster . The way I’m doing it now just isn’t working .


This sounds just right,I'd go for the 2 week veg for sure.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Out of curiosity how long do you veg for??


Never a set amount of time.

The fist group are 12/12 from seed. The others are still in veg. or reveg, and will be for at least 4 more weeks.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

Right on. Yeah I would do a 18/6 but a buddy told me 12/12 from seed to save light.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

Do both.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 22, 2018)

For sure. I'll set up my other light timer.


----------



## jonb1724 (Sep 22, 2018)

THT said:


> Two tester chuck girls I get to see this round. Sprouted them later than the rest and they WILL be a bit starved for light.
> 
> Purple Mountain Majesty X Pioneer Kush
> View attachment 4143409
> ...


How did you like the pioneer kush? I have a Bubba pheno and one that smell green?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m trying to figure out a new led veg light , then I plan on switching out a 315 to use for the hunting . But so many choices, so much info . Idk what to do.


If you want to build the led yourself I'd recommend the Samsung strips for the custom build, especially for veg. 

I went the lazy route and just bought s couple quantum boards since they fit the 2x4 so well. I got this 260w setup with 2 x 304 boards w/ heat sinks, diver and all wiring and hangers for $299 usd w/ free shipping. I reckon for your needs you'd have to double that or triple it. I think you could build the strip diy for a bit cheaper.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

I got the new qb set up framed up and mounted and let it test run last night. I still need to finish the cab but I got weeks before I plan on firing her up.


Right now the tent is stinking pretty good and fruity. I'm really impressed with the smells coming off the 2 tangerine power crosses. The lvtk, c99 and citrus twist #2 are looking to be great yielding plants, and the sunni d og looks like it will yield nicely with a good veg and several toppings. Smells in the tent range from orange tropical twist from the tangerine power #1, lemon og funk, strawberry hard candy, orange sandal wood kushy and sour sweet pineapple-ish fruit. I'm dying to smoke each one now that I'm finally out of that shitty Tupur mix.

The citrus twist is one of the closest strawberry/candy smelling plants I have grown and she is a great producer. She is lightly showing purple hues here and there but nothing showing in pics. Her smell really is impressing me and she really is blowing up like a ballon, lol.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 23, 2018)

Back in the garden after a few months, decided to pop some of my chucks. 

 
Popped 4 of each:
1. Forum Cookies x Chocolate Trip F2
2. Devil's Cheese x Jabba's Stash
3. Goji OG x Elephant Stomper
4. GG#4 x Platinum Huckleberry Cookies

The Goji x Stomper cross is 4 or 5 years old, good to see all four pop!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 23, 2018)

What size pots does everyone pheno hunt in? Do you wait for sex before flower?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 23, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> What size pots does everyone pheno hunt in? Do you wait for sex before flower?


I’m planning on using 1000ml pots . 
No sexing , just flip. Kill the males as they show, or if one is nice put it in the male tent. 
I figure if I start with 100, I’ll end with 10 or less, I’m going to be picky.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 23, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric I do plan on DIY,
I’m reading about all the LEDs , I have zero interest in led tech , so I’m having a hard time. I fell asleep watching growmouse YouTube vids in the middle of the day, They might as well be explaining football to me. 
Someone like me should just buy a unit , but I hate paying someone what I can do myself. 

Kinda leaning to cobs because I like how they look,


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I do plan on DIY,
> I’m reading about all the LEDs , I have zero interest in led tech , so I’m having a hard time. I fell asleep watching growmouse YouTube vids in the middle of the day, They might as well be explaining football to me.
> Someone like me should just buy a unit , but I hate paying someone what I can do myself.
> 
> Kinda leaning to cobs because I like how they look,


Dedicated, thats wat up.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 23, 2018)

I just realized, I’ve been here for a year today. 
 
I’m going to give out a breeder pack along with some of my own crosses today. 

Go here 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-want-to-play-a-game.975012/

Read post #103 
I’ll pick the winner in 12hours .


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> What size pots does everyone pheno hunt in? Do you wait for sex before flower?


I did 1gal pots,with around 18 days veg(2 weeks from germ in party cups,then uppot to the 1gal pots,let roots set for a few days,then flower) pull males as they show..

But that was a lot of work around week 4-5 of flower(watering everyday(but drippers would fix that) each pot put out around 20g.

Next I'm going 3gal with 28 day veg.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 23, 2018)

I cracked the sweet Dixie berry balls and hazelnut cream I still got plenty of packs I’m testing for y’all fine gents I’m picking packs with others so I can run through all diff genetics for diff people so it’s always a fine mix of great genetics you Rollie pollies put out there a lil appreciation post for y’all tossing packs and keeping ya boy busy good looking out much love ! Stay solid


----------



## higher self (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey yall, loving all the chucks & the come up from those getting their gear to banks. Its really inspiring!

As far as my chucks havent made any recently still thinking about what I want to do. I'm vaping more rosin now so need buds that squishes well & has good flavor. Sativa concentrates are amazing like a jolt of lighting to go with the clouds lol!

I have Destroyer & its S1 from dutch passion but the S1 looks better than the f1's so far. I will cross S1 with an F1 male to make more seed stock.

After seeing some success in making fem seeds I think I will make a good few fem sativa crosses. Here is the Golden Papaya x Jelly Breath at 24 days from flip, smelling loud AF just like the Jelly Breath but grows like the GP. Hoping more of the GP orange n yellow starburs kush terps come through towards the end like with the mothet plant. 

For 24 days this chuck is crushing everything in my tents and is in less than 1 gallon maybe 2 qts of coco.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric I do plan on DIY,
> I’m reading about all the LEDs , I have zero interest in led tech , so I’m having a hard time. I fell asleep watching growmouse YouTube vids in the middle of the day, They might as well be explaining football to me.
> Someone like me should just buy a unit , but I hate paying someone what I can do myself.
> 
> Kinda leaning to cobs because I like how they look,


I have a hard time sitting through those videos too. I'm about to build a diy quantum board light for myself. Have learned a lot from the DIY Quantum Boards thread here. Took a lot of reading, but it's finally starting to sink in to me. I still need to buy my driver and wiring and hardware, but hopefully will have one up and running soon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I have a hard time sitting through those videos too. I'm about to build a diy quantum board light for myself. Have learned a lot from the DIY Quantum Boards thread here. Took a lot of reading, but it's finally starting to sink in to me. I still need to buy my driver and wiring and hardware, but hopefully will have one up and running soon.



I just saw hlg talking about having some new shit dropping in a couple weeks.. looks like it could be a game changer


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah the DIY videos are a bit much, lol. I went with the kit so it would all come in on box because I ship packages to work so neighbors don't steal shit off the door step. Easier to explain one box to co workers than it would be ten different boxes with all the random parts from various retailers.

I like the cobs too but figured the dual qb was ideal for my setup.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 23, 2018)

This is gonna be a real problem. What to pop? There was a slight hiccup from the original order and it went elsewhere. Southern Cross MORE than made up for it imo. Slymeball and goofy grape are the two i ordered and will be first to hit the water.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 23, 2018)

So I had a situation recently where I had to move my grow and this Gem from @thenotsoesoteric 
G-Tang # 1 (grapes #13 x Tangerine Power)
And this beauty from @CannaBruh
Bubbly #4 (pre 98 bubba kush x mimosa)
Were the only plants to make the move besides my Tomahawk #5 to the new spot.
Good things to come


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> a $99 board/sink combo that when ran at 175w can be passively cooled.. Its better than anything else going on right now.. so theyre just supposed to be happy with the V2 QBs and call it a day? If the shits is as advertised it actually changes the game..
> 
> Then if they make something thats cooler/cheaper than that it's a win for everybody.. Maybe I'm just missing your point?


The HLG thing has red, but not on seperate channel from what I can tell. IMO they will need to get that and a uv channel in addition to your choice of white color temps. They should be able to do that if indeed they do now own their own manufacturing. But @torontoke is basically right, these things will be peacmealed out however hlg sees fit. They even talked of making their own drivers.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 23, 2018)

Hopefully there’s a nice male or 3 in the goji room to hit up my pinesoul pheno mom!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4204036
> So I had a situation recently where I had to move my grow and this Gem from @thenotsoesoteric
> G-Tang # 1 (grapes #13 x Tangerine Power)View attachment 4204052
> And this beauty from @CannaBruh
> ...


I'm glad the move went well. It is always a pain in the ass moving plants from location to location. I hope the G-tang serves you up some cinnamon toast crunch berries and that bubbly #4 sounds and looks intriguing too. Cheers man and looking good.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know Im not the sharpest shed in the tool, but what exactly is the issue with that? What would you suggest? I must be missing something..


Opinion - By them becoming their own manufacturer they become vested in the line, where before they could be more mavericks of design and innovation. They could release a light with the features I listed but choose not to.
Right or wrong idk, but that's the problem as I see it.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> So you're saying by them manufacturing "in-house" its going to cause less innovation? idk man.. Im thinking it would be the opposite.. Since they're producing they can make mods etc with relative ease.. If they were just gonna "rest on their laurels" they would just keep slangin those QBs as fast as they can get em


I hope that isn't the case. I'm still rocking cobs until they burn out. Then I'll upgrade to the best I can afford.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 23, 2018)

Grows cannabis and calls it a hobby


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 23, 2018)

Solo cup challenge


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grows cannabis and calls it a hobbyView attachment 4204227


Bummer about your move and losses, bud. That's a nice, clean restart though.


----------



## Werp (Sep 24, 2018)

Just curious if anybody here has grown out the c99 x hickock haze?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grows cannabis and calls it a hobbyView attachment 4204227


My bad but this is a waste of space and light!!! Trow some more in there!!


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 24, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My bad but this is a waste of space and light!!! Trow some more in there!!


Been awhile since you've seen 2.5 lbs on a tree!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 24, 2018)

Werp said:


> Just curious if anybody here has grown out the c99 x hickock haze?


No, they are brand new testers , but I’ve grown out both parents .


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 24, 2018)

Werp said:


> Just curious if anybody here has grown out the c99 x hickock haze?


I have 3 in veg still waiting on them to show sex


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 24, 2018)

Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. I've got some over crowding going on in my veg space, so probably more stretch here than would be normally. Hope to get things spread out in the next week or so.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My bad but this is a waste of space and light!!! Trow some more in there!!


I agree.


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2018)

Them flowers stink bad...
The female I had running outdoors is nasty,way more foul than GMO..

I remember why I like the fruity strains..


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. I've got some over crowding going on in my veg space, so probably more stretch here than would be normally. Hope to get things spread out in the next week or so. View attachment 4204804


Plants for dayzz


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them flowers stink bad...
> The female I had running outdoors is nasty,way more foul than GMO..
> 
> I remember why I like the fruity strains..


U got that gas smell.. straight fumes


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them flowers stink bad...
> The female I had running outdoors is nasty,way more foul than GMO..
> 
> I remember why I like the fruity strains..


I like the stench. Not too big on fruity myself. This girl has some funk already.


----------



## genuity (Sep 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I like the stench. Not too big on fruity myself. This girl has some funk already.


I blame some nugs that went by the name (purple crunch) I Believe it was from "liberty seeds" strain (lady liberty)...

That shit still got me chasing that flavor(from back in 9


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 24, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My bad but this is a waste of space and light!!! Trow some more in there!!





C-theGrower said:


> I agree.


He said he just lost all his shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2018)

Citrus twist #2, strawberry big bud pheno is starting to show purple in calyxes and on fan blade edges. I'm thinking she has at least another couple weeks to go easy, so she should color up a little more as well. She has great structure so I'm hoping she has the strawberry flavor and is potent.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> He said he just lost all his shit.


And I was talking bout the space and lights. Start Fresh. No disrespect. But some time shit happen. I lost a plants before its a messed up feeling.. Wish u the best my friend. It's all love over here.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 25, 2018)

Werp said:


> Just curious if anybody here has grown out the c99 x hickock haze?


I'm about 2 weeks into growing outdoors.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 25, 2018)

A little update on the blueberry gelato only one I left outside @genuity


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4205063 A little update on the blueberry gelato only one I left outside @genuityView attachment 4205061


DAMNNN. There starting to swell up. Look good.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 25, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> DAMNNN. There starting to swell up. Look good.


Thanks broski ! You gotta help me out with the harvest I’ll kick ya down some


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Sep 25, 2018)

So unfortunate events of molding started of coarse only in the one cola I chucked on w some great pollen I had stored and I had to take the bud early so lost some seeds but hoping this will dry and eventually germinate for me what do you guys think this is the false teeth from dvg female pollinated by me with some dna strawnanna pollen and this is longest they got to go 
I know whatever pops if I get a female I’m expecting super dank outcome


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 25, 2018)

Sunny D OG.. looks like 4/5 and the last one Im guessing stalled.. Im going to sex before popping the rest on the off chance theyre all ladies..

All vigorous and healthy little ones so far


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2018)

Herlquin f2 by weezer.. 
 

This lil guy is funky mango already..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 25, 2018)

Got a couple beans from crossing the dessert breath x mimosa with my cookies n cream couple a lil green and have a few with tiger stripes letting em dry in rice and a lil baggie for a month and I’ll try em out hopefully they pop also a quick stack photo of blueberry gelato


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

I'll have to get some photos up later but @Amos Otis you weren't joking about the black dogs, they're only in week 3 but 2 outta 3 reek of sweet blackberry and the 3rd smells like bb too but not as strong atm. Plus they are looking to be quite frosty as well. Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> Herlquin f2 by weezer..
> View attachment 4205203
> 
> This lil guy is funky mango already..


Got some bio diesel f2's from wheezer many moons ago-gotta go back to them-kill in them hills


----------



## genuity (Sep 25, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Got some bio diesel f2's from wheezer many moons ago-gotta go back to them-kill in them hills


Nice bud in them...

I'm adding some of his sky weezer to my next seed popping..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice bud in them...
> 
> I'm adding some of his sky weezer to my next seed popping..


Right on-whats in sky weezer?


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks broski ! You gotta help me out with the harvest I’ll kick ya down some


Hell yeah bro. just let me know when..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

Here's a couple shots of the sunni d og at 55 days 12/12 
  
I have noticed the cmh grows foxtails like a mofo even with temps in mid 70s and I can't say the buds are any frostier either but it is 85 less watts and it's nice not always having that orange tell tale light from the hps.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's a couple shots of the sunni d og at 55 days 12/12
> View attachment 4205362 View attachment 4205363
> I have noticed the cmh grows foxtails like a mofo even with temps in mid 70s and I can't say the buds are any frostier either but it is 85 less watts and it's nice not always having that orange tell tale light from the hps.




I always liked my 315.. when I copped it a few years back it was almost 6 bills.. Come summer I always had to swap it out though or Id be foxtailing like a mofo myself..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I always liked my 315.. when I copped it a few years back it was almost 6 bills.. Come summer I always had to swap it out though or Id be foxtailing like a mofo myself..


Yeah this last week or so the temps outside have gone back up so now more like high 70s low 80s and I think that is the issue. I won't be going back to the 400 or anything just a new lamp I need to adjust for but so far I'm liking it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll have to get some photos up later but @Amos Otis you weren't joking about the black dogs, they're only in week 3 but 2 outta 3 reek of sweet blackberry and the 3rd smells like bb too but not as strong atm. Plus they are looking to be quite frosty as well. Cheers


Are these the humboldt black dogs mate? I got a 5 pack of them in my fridge that I'd like to pop eventually. I've heard mixed responses though.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Right on-whats in sky weezer?


Sky walker x orange og.... 
I'll have to double check that..


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2018)

Swayze(ghost og SSSC sk 1) hands down a winner for me...
 
She kicked ghost towns ass & ghost town is badass....

Oh funky one, OG skunk,rock hard nugs.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Guessing gmo x swayze would clone pretty easy.

At best my RH is 50%.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Snow is in the way.
  
No seriously, it's fall, snow is on the way, its cold as fuck outside (45F).


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2018)

Best time of the yr...

 
GMO x dessert breath coming at yo face..

Them GMO x Swayze should get real funky..


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Beginning to catch wiffs of things, kinda hard to do a full on stem rub on such a small plant.


genuity said:


> Best time of the yr...
> 
> View attachment 4205630
> GMO x dessert breath coming at yo face..
> ...


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 26, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are these the humboldt black dogs mate? I got a 5 pack of them in my fridge that I'd like to pop eventually. I've heard mixed responses though.


Pop em! I only grew one fem bean and it was the total package for anyone looking to grow a frosty, sweet berry plant that throws colors in the last cpl wks. Yield was very acceptable too. I dont have a doubt that if you popped 5, you'd find a winner.


----------



## higher self (Sep 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Herlquin f2 by weezer..
> View attachment 4205203
> 
> This lil guy is funky mango already..


Got some HarleSin going that looks just like that & one is pretty funky too. Hope it has a good cbd ratio as advertised, only popped 2 seeds so...


----------



## Adrosmokin (Sep 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> Sky walker x orange og....
> I'll have to double check that..


Sounds right I believe. I got some of his Chocolate OG #6 x Orange OG I need to pop.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Pop em! I only grew one fem bean and it was the total package for anyone looking to grow a frosty, sweet berry plant that throws colors in the last cpl wks. Yield was very acceptable too. I dont have a doubt that if you popped 5, you'd find a winner.


Sweet! Will definitely be popping them when I get some space! I'll be popping the Cannaventure Triple Nova at the same time too!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet! Will definitely be popping them when I get some space! I'll be popping the Cannaventure Triple Nova at the same time too!!


Yes sir, they're the HSO black dogs. Both @HydroRed and Amos Otis's reviews turned me on to them and I'm not disappointed so far. They smell strong in veg like skunky kush so odor can be a bit strong but the flowers smell very sweet berry so far. 

I'm with Red, "pop them!"

Cheers


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like its The end of Week 2 of my GDP. So far coming out nice. Lots of white pistols
and some Awsom swellin.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 26, 2018)

Jelly Breath x Purple Punch 
This one was a twin , I didn’t bother separating them, figured I’d let nature take its course. I did some more reading , and found the 1 plant should be a clone of Mom 
One is probably going to be choked out , the other popped up a little funny n slow, but I noticed this . This is the earliest I’ve ever seen trichomes . 

High hopes, I got something special.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4205897 View attachment 4205896 View attachment 4205898 View attachment 4205899
> Jelly Breath x Purple Punch
> This one was a twin , I didn’t bother separating them, figured I’d let nature take its course. I did some more reading , and found the 1 plant should be a clone of Mom
> One is probably going to be choked out , the other popped up a little funny n slow, but I noticed this . This is the earliest I’ve ever seen trichomes .
> ...


Yes,
Yes you do.!! You got your self a keeper. lol


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4205897 View attachment 4205896 View attachment 4205898 View attachment 4205899
> Jelly Breath x Purple Punch
> This one was a twin , I didn’t bother separating them, figured I’d let nature take its course. I did some more reading , and found the 1 plant should be a clone of Mom
> One is probably going to be choked out , the other popped up a little funny n slow, but I noticed this . This is the earliest I’ve ever seen trichomes .
> ...


I had this happen twice, and both times it went down just as you predicted for yours. Cant say I remember the quality of the twin plants flowers though.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 26, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Looks like its The end of Week 2 of my GDP. So far coming out nice. Lots of white pistols
> and some Awsom swellin.View attachment 4205823


Damn bro gotta raise that light she’s beasting out


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Dude I knooowww. Can't tho. That's all the light goes. 
Fuck it,.. Ima have to ride it out.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

2 C99 x Hickock Haze 8 week finishers turned male, but what a vigorous and pretty [email protected] Make a good male, imho, the structure and look but they also look to get pretty good sized. Will try some more later.


----------



## Gritzman (Sep 27, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Make sure to run goofy grape it’s def one of my top strains


What is the damage report Goofy Grape.I haven't seen to much info on it and I'm interested in running it in the near future.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes sir, they're the HSO black dogs. Both @HydroRed and Amos Otis's reviews turned me on to them and I'm not disappointed so far. They smell strong in veg like skunky kush so odor can be a bit strong but the flowers smell very sweet berry so far.
> 
> I'm with Red, "pop them!"
> 
> Cheers


Hell yeah man, that's what I wanted to hear! I'll definitely pop them when I get some space...eventually haha


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 27, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> What is the damage report Goofy Grape.I haven't seen to much info on it and I'm interested in running it in the near future.


She def a Stoney and she handles stress real well beautiful hard flowers and purple in all right places her aroma stands out amongst other strains I’ve ran she remains in my top 5 also have another seedling cuz I wanted to have a bit more


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2018)

Update on some copper crosses at 20 days past flip. I culled the nyc copper only because of space, so have the [ l - r ] c orange tree, c dolato, and c XXX 100% ball free.
 
The c dolato is the only one that was topped.
 
The other two have both been super cropped twice. c XXX:
 
 
I'm surpised that the c orange tree is the slowest to bloom, as the orange fruit snax I've ran previously always exploded straight away. Must be a copper chem leaner.


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 27, 2018)

Just harvested these f2s of my ssc x Sgkm
Was so resinous outer husk started to try and mold


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 27, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah man, that's what I wanted to hear! I'll definitely pop them when I get some space...eventually haha


Man im the only one that got a bunk black dog pheno. Oh well it happens


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

Honeystomper on sale at southern cross, I see.


----------



## bobqp (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 2 C99 x Hickock Haze 8 week finishers turned male, but what a vigorous and pretty [email protected] Make a good male, imho, the structure and look but they also look to get pretty good sized. Will try some more later.


Do you have any pics of them.? I have some small ones growing out in the rainforest


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> Man im the only one that got a bunk black dog pheno. Oh well it happens


I've had a couple mates that had average pheno's, nothing special. Amos, HydroRed and Eso have got me keen to try them out at least!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Man, I didn't take any, I started to. I actually liked it as it showed early, was vigorous and starting to take off. but my dumbass is/was trying my hand at perpetual and I got a bigger copper chem and la affie flowering with buds and didn't want to take any chances. Big ole hybrid leaves, just a good looking plant. It was the 8 week finisher of those, not the 9 weekers.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Update on some copper crosses at 20 days past flip. I culled the nyc copper only because of space, so have the [ l - r ] c orange tree, c dolato, and c XXX 100% ball free.
> View attachment 4206293
> The c dolato is the only one that was topped.
> View attachment 4206294
> ...


I always pinch and fim, but your pic of supercropping is what ive had to do last two rounds, eagle scouts straightened right back up, I just did it yesterday to a copper chem. Was always a bit skeered to do that to a main stem in the past. I guess it don't kill em, lol, j/k


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2018)

Padded pliers pinching gently until a slight crush is felt and rotating pliers and do the same like X pattern. I have used this for training a long time with hardly any mishaps.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 28, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> Man im the only one that got a bunk black dog pheno. Oh well it happens


Bummer to hear that. How did yours turn out? I only popped the one but she was great and came out just like boasted on HSO description. Aside from Amos' and another member here, both of theirs appeared just like mine with very similar descriptions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Black D.O.G. from 12 - 16. Real good smoke. Have another waiting for the flip.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Heads up to all you groovy cats and kitties running Briscos.

https://www.cafepress.com/+brisco+mens-clothing


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2018)

O'Really!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2018)

I know a family that owns a real castle in Ireland.


----------



## DankDonut (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey whats the lineage on honey stomper?

@hillbill that's so cool. I always wanted to live in a castle.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 28, 2018)

Both meltdown beans I popped are ladies.  brisco and eso gear should start showing soon. New shoes and some training to come soon. That is all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Well, I was persuaded to issue a clarification, though I argued that none was needed. The tee shirts linked previously are not related to the namesake beans. Just seemed kinda cool. But who couldn't use one of these babies ?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

DankDonut said:


> Hey whats the lineage on honey stomper?
> 
> @hillbill that's so cool. I always wanted to live in a castle.


Honeystomper (bright moments X honeybee f3 )

Bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper og)

Honeybee f3(plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper)

So really it's a grape stomper triple bx1 to the 5th power


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 28, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> Man im the only one that got a bunk black dog pheno. Oh well it happens


Only 1 of my 3 really stands out and I think she is the only one I run a clone of again. There are 2 black dogs that have a berry smell the 3rd has none really and doesn't look like she'll be as frosty as the other 2 either so there definitely are weaker phenos out there.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Nothing much to see right now, but in moving forward with a project; here are some clones soon to be seed plants. One of each, 6 strains, to get hit with the skunk#18 pollen I collected recently. Strains are:
Nature Farm Genetics - Skunk#18
Nature Farm Genetics - Dumpster x Skunk#18
Swami - Vietnam Black x The One/Panama
Chuckers Paradise - Ghost Town F2 x Swayze
Shoreline Genetics - Shoreline Bx
GPS - Durban Poison x Stardawg (still waiting to root)


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Nothing much to see right now, but in moving forward with a project; here are some clones soon to be seed plants. One of each, 6 strains, to get hit with the skunk#18 pollen I collected recently. Strains are:
> Nature Farm Genetics - Skunk#18
> Nature Farm Genetics - Dumpster x Skunk#18
> Swami - Vietnam Black x The One/Panama
> ...


Talk about a funky run... damn them seeds gonna need a filter all to themselves.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 29, 2018)

Up potted 4 ORGI. One is better than the others by way far and others about average vigor as seedlings. Wide leaves on all. Looks like I’ll be doin a run of Copper Chem F2s soon by way of Amos Otis.

My 3 Northern Lights x Sweeet Skunk from Peak at 54 days are all putting on weight and getting fairly close to chop. Lots of trikes and as tacky as any I have had in 10 years! Lemon and maybe pineapple stink to these.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Talk about a funky run... damn them seeds gonna need a filter all to themselves.


I hear you man. Hope I do find some of that real funk.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2018)

GMO x Dessert breath 
 

These hold true to the mom,smell/tastes/stone

Report coming soon.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> GMO x Dessert breath
> View attachment 4207309
> 
> These hold true to the mom,smell/tastes/stone
> ...


Those look pure fire. My gosh. Are you releasing this cross?


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2018)

South beach sherb x dessert breath 
 
 
Boy oh boy..the smells that are coming off of these fruit filled pastry/ fruity pebbles /autumn time smells?

Report soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

I have six little birds from this pack of Copper Orgi, @Amos Otis - anyone, any tips on identifying the best one early on? Just transplanted, trying to decide run them as is or clone them all out first. I am going to flower them all, but I only want to keep one mama. I might give a couple to a grower I know who will do them justice, and I can grab some pics there. Monitoring stem rub aroma as it develops and watching the structure of vegetation have paid off for me so far, are there some other simple indicators I should look for to find the best quality in this line? Most interested in quality, not a cash cropper so #zfg unless it stretches like hell. I sort of wish I would have kept Blizzard Bush anyway, shit was daaaaank.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

try the orgi dominate one, the ones that don't stretch a mile, no vines, and finishes before 4 months, lol, j/k


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have six little birds from this pack of Copper Orgi, @Amos Otis - anyone, any tips on identifying the best one early on?


Yes. Assume it's a 6 way tie.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb x dessert breath
> View attachment 4207347
> View attachment 4207348
> Boy oh boy..the smells that are coming off of these fruit filled pastry/ fruity pebbles /autumn time smells?
> ...


When can we get these?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes. Assume it's a 6 way tie.
> View attachment 4207440


Interesting image choice, I’ll allow it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 29, 2018)

Dumb Question....please exscuse me. Eh, where does one find "chucker's paradise" beans?

*Edit....nevermind,went all the way back to page 1 . Just realized these are member's crosses. Still, is there a way to get some beans...is there a website for the chucker's?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dumb Question....please exscuse me. Eh, where does one find "chucker's paradise" beans?
> 
> *Edit....nevermind,went all the way back to page 1 . Just realized these are member's crosses. Still, is there a way to get some beans...is there a website for the chucker's?


Actually they have some Chuckers Paradise Seeds available at Southern Cross Seeds. Message him on IG for a list.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Actually they have some Chuckers Paradise Seeds available at Southern Cross Seeds. Message him on IG for a list.


Thanks, don't have an IG acct. Mrs. CoB_nUt has been trying to get me to create a "ghost" account to show my girls and rosin off for a cple years now,to no avail. Lol I'm skurred.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Everything looks incredible! I really need to get on to some of these genetics. 

I'm going to harvest most of my chucks tomorrow. They're outside and we have some really cold wet nights coming. And I can see the seeds have develop nicely.

One in particular doesn't look like its formed any seeds. The Apollo 11 F4.
I dusted them all at the same time so I'm not sure what the problem was. Its just the Apollo. It didn't seem to take the pollen from 3 Chems or Guava D.
Is that common?​
And my friend has a pack of Honey Sticks for me. 
Not sure what those are but I like the name.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything looks incredible! I really need to get on to some of these genetics.
> 
> I'm going to harvest most of my chucks tomorrow. They're outside and we have some really cold wet nights coming. And I can see the seeds have develop nicely.
> 
> ...


I had a OldTime Moonshine female that wanted nothing to do with pollen. I dusted several buds on her with pollen from two different donors and got zilch for seeds. Certain strains seem to lack the vigor needed for reproduction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I had a OldTime Moonshine female that wanted nothing to do with pollen. I dusted several buds on her with pollen from two different donors and got zilch for seeds. Certain strains seem to lack the vigor needed for reproduction.


That makes a sense. Even from seed, they never had the same vigor as the F1s going beside them.
I dusted both plants pretty good and the pistils receded quickly but it stopped there. I'm also having a difficult time keeping them in veg. 
I'd like to keep this one around but it might not be possible.
Thanks for the response Lub. I've been baffled by this all day unable to find a single seed anywhere on either plant.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

I up potted my GMO x Swayze, Copper
Orange , and Jelly Pie f2. They were in desperate need of space and I finally had time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

Some shots of the tangerine power cross testers, citrus twist and sunni d og. 

The sunni d og is looking nice and very similar to the mom but has lost any orange terps I was detecting before, now she is more like the mom with a floral kush type smell but still very nice. All of the plants are starting their final swell and resin is starting whiting up.
  

The citrus twist I'm calling strawberry big bud because she smells like strawberry candy and her cola is fatter than a 20 oz soda bottle for sure and will only get bigger. She is definitely buddha's dream Dom, that was a sleeper strain imo. I had a pheno of buddha's dream that flowered out just like this girl but had a 7up haze smell and taste more like the blue miyagi cut that was this plants mom. This is the closest strawberry smelling plant I've ran so far, just hoping it taste like it smells.
Here is the lvtk but I think there was too much reflection when I took the picture so it's not the best shot but she's coming down soon and I'll get better shots.
 
I'm vegging the lvtk clone out until the 4 plants in flower are done in another week or so should be a nice haul off this one.
 
Here is my guess for keeper of the black dogs, she is a nice vigorous grower, good resin and a great sweet blackberry scent. The others all have berry smells to varying degrees but this girl is full on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I up potted my GMO x Swayze, Copper
> Orange , and Jelly Pie f2. They were in desperate need of space and I finally had time.View attachment 4207703


Tonite was a good night for up potting. I did the same on my 5 goji og and 1 bubba's gift. Had them in cups for way too long, like 3 or 4 weeks now. Just didn't want them growing too fast. 

Hope those chucks do you well and you find a few females each.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 29, 2018)

I got 4 orgi f2 above ground in solos about a week old I’ll be back to show pics when they are doing more


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 30, 2018)

When I moved I dropped most of my cuts to start the pheno hunt again. I say most because the ones I didn’t fully let go I gave to a few close friends so I still have access. These seeds will probably get a 4 to 5 week veg while my flower space finishes, might flip the veg tent timer for those two weeks and let them do their stretching under the mh instead of the hps. Thanks again @Amos Otis for the generosity! I’ll get to the others as soon as space opens, I’m looking for 3 to 5 staples again, hoping the orgi fills one of the voids. I usually keep good strains around for roughly a year then try to find others. In our small circle one friend holds mothers and never flowers we all just cut him in on harvest for us not to have to keep the mothers in our space


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tonite was a good night for up potting. I did the same on my 5 goji og and 1 bubba's gift. Had them in cups for way too long, like 3 or 4 weeks now. Just didn't want them growing too fast.
> 
> Hope those chucks do you well and you find a few females each.


Nice, mine were a few weeks in yogurt containers.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, mine were a few weeks in yogurt containers.


My Copper Orgi chicks were in little 12oz starter pots for almost a month too, now starting to take off in the 1 gallons. I needed them to grow slow at first too, but enough I could cull the boys. Stoked I have six Shirleys, as some would say.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 30, 2018)

The time has come that I need some advice from you experienced chuckers. Most of my chucks are still a few weeks out from chop, but I accidentally broke a small lower off the other day, so I dried it out. The seeds are large and brown no tiger stripes but, I'm thinking they're mature enough to be viable. My q for you guys is do I dry these seeds for another few weeks or month? I recall Amos I think, having issues germing too soon after his seeds were harvested. Do they actually need to dry more? Or can I put them in containers and into the mini fridge and they'll be good to go in a month or so? Any advice helps, I feel a little noobish on what I'm doing here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

@Amos Otis, I’m getting leaf mutations on a couple of the copper orange. Do you recall if either of the parent plants had mutations like this early in veg.


----------



## THT (Sep 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> do I dry these seeds for another few weeks or month?


as a general rule id say yes.
While it will depend on other factors a month is a good rule of thumb. Some will sprout right away, some people have had seeds sprout while still in the bud (which i find hilarious). I usually see either a poorer germ rate or a longer time to germ with very fresh seeds even if they look amazing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> @Amos Otis, I’m getting leaf mutations on a couple of the copper orange. Do you recall if either of the parent plants had mutations like this early in veg. View attachment 4207972View attachment 4207973


Yikes....that 2nd looks seriously depressed.

As for mutations, I didn't see it in the parents, but I had something similar initially in one of the Sweet Dixies, which uses the same Orange Fruit Snax mom. It's mostly grown out of it since being topped.

  

Here are the 5 Sweet Dixies, with a Black D.O.G. middle back row. A few days from taking clones and flippity flop.


----------



## THT (Sep 30, 2018)

Speaking of fresh seeds.
I did not wait a month to germ my last rounds top chucks. As expected germ rate was lower than usual only about 50%, with some taking like 5 days to sprout which seems unreasonable. 
I was lucky enough to get some girls and so soon will be sharing some results of...
Pure Raspberry Kush X Nigerian Blue
Bodega Bubblegum X Nigerian Blue
(Mangolian Indica X Pioneer Kush) X Orange Blossom Special 
Super Silver Sage X Orange Blossom Special
Papayahuasca X Cackleberry


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

THT said:


> I usually see either a poorer germ rate or a longer time to germ with very fresh seeds even if they look amazing.


Exactly my experience. 1st germ tests were poor on a few strains. Weeks later the same strains were 80 to 100%.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yikes....that 2nd looks seriously depressed.
> 
> As for mutations, I didn't see it in the parents, but I had something similar initially in one of the Sweet Dixies, which uses the same Orange Fruit Snax mom. It's mostly grown out of it since being topped.
> 
> ...


Cool, I was hoping it might be from the Orange Fruit Snax. They are a bit sad, but it’s just stress from repotting them last night. In a couple days they should be happy again.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 30, 2018)

THT said:


> as a general rule id say yes.
> While it will depend on other factors a month is a good rule of thumb. Some will sprout right away, some people have had seeds sprout while still in the bud (which i find hilarious). I usually see either a poorer germ rate or a longer time to germ with very fresh seeds even if they look amazing.


Gotcha thanks man. I'll be kicking myself if I end up with poor germination rates after the time and effort I've put into these. I live in a pretty dry climate, I'll give them 3-4 weeks before them putting into storage.


----------



## THT (Sep 30, 2018)

@Amos Otis , how is your PRK cross looking? Mine doesn't seem to have done the trick of fixing the less desirable traits but I suppose time will tell


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

THT said:


> @Amos Otis , how is your PRK cross looking? Mine doesn't seem to have done the trick of fixing the less desirable traits but I suppose time will tell
> View attachment 4208032


They are s l o w; still in seedling stage. Just starting to shoot roots through the bottom and ready for buckets, but they better shift gears after that. I'm losing patience with all things PRK.. Sad plants effect my mood.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

I had really poor germ rates with the Guava D F2s initially as well. I tried to germ 10 and only 3 sprouted. This is why I held back from sending any out right away.
So I dried them for a couple wks and they've been in fridge now for about 2 months. I'm pulling 10 more out today and I expect (hope) they'll all sprout now. 
If they do, I'm going start packaging them while I harvest the others.

I'll can send out pms when they're ready but if I miss anyone that would like to look through these just shoot me a msg. The Guava D itself is a really nice strain. Yeilds well, has funky acrid terps, and is quite potent. 
One of the Guava D moms I used
 

And a few pics of the mothers I pollinated with the same Guava D pollen. Duplicate moms were also hit with 3 Chems pollen. I'm hoping the chems don't over power them.
Petro Nightmare
 

Goji Og
 
Blue Petrol
 
Sour Corey lowers
 Also hit a Gorilla Dawg BX3 freebie from Cannabeanery and a cut of Plat. Huck Cookies a friend had. Unfortunately none of the Apollo 11 F4s formed seeds. 

Not sure what I'm going to use for a male yet as I just germed a ton of new stuff but I'm going to use Bodhis Time Bandit in my next round. 
 
I love this thread. Keep on chuckin everyone and have a super stoney Sunday


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had really poor germ rates with the Guava D F2s initially as well. I tried to germ 10 and only 3 sprouted. This is why I held back from sending any out right away.
> So I dried them for a couple wks and they've been in fridge now for about 2 months. I'm pulling 10 more out today and I expect (hope) they'll all sprout now.
> If they do, I'm going start packaging them while I harvest the others.
> 
> ...


If you and Mr Tang are ever hiking out my way, and are holding some of that Guava D stash, I can assure you I'll tell the gatekeepers below to let you pass. Probably even w/o the stash.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Two different phenos of Star Pupil x Goji OG one has great side branching. The other not so much. But both have a great nose to them.  
Chem 91 S1, Magnum Opus 


Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) strongest blueberry smell I've found to date. And I've hunted through packs n packs of blueberry and blueberry crosses.
 

18 month old Jamaican Pineapple Glue mother.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had really poor germ rates with the Guava D F2s initially as well. I tried to germ 10 and only 3 sprouted. This is why I held back from sending any out right away.
> So I dried them for a couple wks and they've been in fridge now for about 2 months. I'm pulling 10 more out today and I expect (hope) they'll all sprout now.
> If they do, I'm going start packaging them while I harvest the others.
> 
> ...


Those are "excuse my french" fucking beautiful. I love the look of that goji. And that sour Corey is astonishing looking. First run? If not hows she smoke?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you and Mr Tang are ever hiking out my way, and are holding some of that Guava D stash, I can assure you I'll tell the gatekeepers below to let you pass. Probably even w/o the stash.


I run a blue steel x guava d cross last year and I didnt like it. And I'm a chem fan. But I didnt care for it. I didnt like the smell or taste of it. But damn it stoned the hell outta ya tho.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you and Mr Tang are ever hiking out my way, and are holding some of that Guava D stash, I can assure you I'll tell the gatekeepers below to let you pass. Probably even w/o the stash.


That's a very kind offer I may take you up on one day. And its nice of you to let your gatekeepers know ahead of time. Ya know, so I don't get the "Dave? Dave's not here man". 
Hate when that happens.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those are "excuse my french" fucking beautiful. I love the look of that goji. And that sour Corey is astonishing looking. First run? If not hows she smoke?


Thanks! And yes, those pics are from their first run. I had 4 females from the Sour Corey and with the help of tester reports from friends, narrowed it down to that one as the keeper. Its all sour skunky gas. One of the more potent plants I have. 
The Goji is just as nice but its more fruity and not really like a typical OG. Both smoke like a dream but the Sour Corey makes me feel like my lungs are going burst. 
I highly recommend both.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks! And yes, those pics are from their first run. I had 4 females from the Sour Corey and with the help of tester reports from friends, narrowed it down to that one as the keeper. Its all sour skunky gas. One of the more potent plants I have.
> The Goji is just as nice but its more fruity and not really like a typical OG. Both smoke like a dream but the Sour Corey makes me feel like my lungs are going burst.
> I highly recommend both.


Awesome tyvm. Where did the sour Corey come from? I have like 18 different goji crosses. And a pack of goji OG from the first time it was released.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I run a blue steel x guava d cross last year and I didnt like it. And I'm a chem fan. But I didnt care for it. I didnt like the smell or taste of it. *But damn it stoned the hell outta ya tho.*.


That's why I'd roll 2 joints, and fill 'em with 2/3 jelly pie, chernobyl, or some other flavorful bud. 



Tangerine_ said:


> That's a very kind offer I may take you up on one day. And its nice of you to let your gatekeepers know ahead of time. Ya know, so I don't get the "Dave? Dave's not here man".
> Hate when that happens.


I'm on top of the hill at the end of a road with just two other homes below. It's only 1/3 of a mile after you turn off the road, but if you visited with each of my toasted neighbors below, it would take you quite a spell to further trek to the casa. Especially if you're a fan of home made peach brandy. Them boys have a family recipe, so they say.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My Copper Orgi chicks were in little 12oz starter pots for almost a month too, now starting to take off in the 1 gallons. I needed them to grow slow at first too, but enough I could cull the boys. Stoked I have six Shirleys, as some would say.


You got the right idea there. I was hoping to let mine go long enough in cups to sex them but the coco was drying out too fast in those cups so it forced my hand a little.

I'll be watching how those C. orgis come out for you.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's why I'd roll 2 joints, and fill 'em with 2/3 jelly pie, chernobyl, or some other flavorful


That's what I did to be able to smoke it. The taste was almost the same taste of you get like cologne on your finger and then stuck it in your mouth. That bitter taste. It jus wasnt good by any means on flavor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Awesome tyvm. Where did the sour Corey come from? I have like 18 different goji crosses. And a pack of goji OG from the first time it was released.


I bought 2 packs at 2 different banks. One from SHN and one from SOL.
I'd like to get the Sour Ghost next


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 30, 2018)

Blueberry gelato


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 30, 2018)

And for all the testers


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice! The great outdoors.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2018)

4 ORGI f2 looking like the up potting was deeply appreciated. Gonna go to flower tent soon as another 3 plants from my own chuck are about done at 56 days. 

Those are a chuck of Peak Seeds BC Northern Skunk x C99. Very ripe fruity smells with peach pretty strong and still almost a shit smell. Amber trichs in every scope shot. All will leave stickiness on you at the slightest touch. Trichs have “webs” of goo in places. One plant noticeably bigger with bigger buds that seem at least semi-dense. Buds on all resemble clusters of Tamarack cones. Something akin to foxtailing but denser and more productive and shorter.


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had really poor germ rates with the Guava D F2s initially as well. I tried to germ 10 and only 3 sprouted. This is why I held back from sending any out right away.
> So I dried them for a couple wks and they've been in fridge now for about 2 months. I'm pulling 10 more out today and I expect (hope) they'll all sprout now.
> If they do, I'm going start packaging them while I harvest the others.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing...

I was waiting to get my hands on some of them Apollo x gauva D?
Did you chuck some of them?

Definitely put me on that mail list.

I still get asked about bodhi (stardawg Guava x A11)


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

WEEK_THREE


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 1, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> WEEK_THREEView attachment 4208561


That’s coming out nice man can’t wait for those colors to pop through!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Truly amazing...
> 
> I was waiting to get my hands on some of them Apollo x gauva D?
> Did you chuck some of them?
> ...


Neither of the Apollo11 formed seeds. 

I used the Guava D pollen and dusted all the plants pretty well and waited until the following wk to bring out duplicate clones to dust with the 3 Chems. Every other plant formed healthy seeds except the Apollo 11s. 
The pistils receded but I haven't found a single developed seed in either plant. Just puffy calyxes with what looks like the start of a seed forming. Its like they wanted to but just couldn't or as Lub said, didn't have enough reproductive vigor. 

I still have lots of Guava D pollen and I'm going try again in a couple wks after I get all these other ones harvested.
And I do still have 4 of the original beans left I'd been saving to find a male so I definitely haven't given up on Apollo 11 x Guava D yet.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Neither of the Apollo11 formed seeds.
> 
> I used the Guava D pollen and dusted all the plants pretty well and waited until the following wk to bring out duplicate clones to dust with the 3 Chems. Every other plant formed healthy seeds except the Apollo 11s.
> The pistils receded but I haven't found a single developed seed in either plant. Just puffy calyxes with what looks like the start of a seed forming. Its like they wanted to but just couldn't or as Lub said, didn't have enough reproductive vigor.
> ...


Do you take all your pollen out , use it and put it back in freezer or just small batches and discard?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2018)

I will be taking out only what I need from here on.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That’s coming out nice man can’t wait for those colors to pop through!


Hell yeah man.. Can't wait for the last 2 weeks.. It's gonna b Lit. Stay tuned


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you take all your pollen out , use it and put it back in freezer or just small batches and discard?


I saw a post from a user a while ago that showed a pic of all these little folded envelopes with pollen in them and really liked the idea so I started packaging mine that way. 
I just pull out what I need at the time and leave the rest in the freezer so they don't suffer from temp fluctuations. 
I wish I could remember who posted that so I could credit them.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> And for all the testers View attachment 4208266


Dude that GDP clone is coming out nice.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I saw a post from a user a while ago that showed a pic of all these little folded envelopes with pollen in them and really liked the idea so I started packaging mine that way.
> I just pull out what I need at the time and leave the rest in the freezer so they don't suffer from temp fluctuations.
> I wish I could remember who posted that so I could credit them.


For real. I would of like to see that post.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I saw a post from a user a while ago that showed a pic of all these little folded envelopes with pollen in them and really liked the idea so I started packaging mine that way.
> I just pull out what I need at the time and leave the rest in the freezer so they don't suffer from temp fluctuations.
> I wish I could remember who posted that so I could credit them.


Here it is. Credit to @Sour Wreck 


Sour Wreck said:


> texas butter pollen
> 
> 24 individual future packets...
> 
> View attachment 4149703 View attachment 4149706


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm new to this, but I liked this idea I first saw from @genuity . The little seed vials work well for storing small amounts. Pull out what you need and leave the rest. Those are cheap too. ($6 for 200 I paid).


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 1, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Dude that GDP clone is coming out nice.


Thanks broski finally getting her right in with the rest


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I'm new to this, but I liked this idea I first saw from @genuity . The little seed vials work well for storing small amounts. Pull out what you need and leave the rest. Those are cheap too. ($6 for 200 I paid).


 I bought a 100 of the 5ml tubes off ebay , but I don't like em. They don't seal as good as those small ones you pictured. Plus there a little to big for pollen and to small for seeds unless you have small batches. I started out cutting up post its and using them in the little containers that diabetic test strips come in because they already have the desiccant in the lid. But i like the 0.3-1ml vials best and I use the miracle grow water absorbing crystals.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I bought a 100 of the 5ml tubes off ebay , but I don't like em. They don't seal as good as those small ones you pictured. Plus there a little to big for pollen and to small for seeds unless you have small batches. I started out cutting up post its and using them in the little containers that diabetic test strips come in because they already have the desiccant in the lid. But i like the 0.3-1ml vials best and I use the miracle grow water absorbing crystals.


These are 0.5ml that I got from amazon. They will be good for beans too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2018)

I chopped the first of my tangerine cross test grows, sunni d og R.I.P.

She was at 61 days 12/12 and could have went another week for the cloudy w/ a little amber but I need to get the plant number lower, lol. I've got way too many clones in cubes with plants in Dixie cups and more in 1 gallon pots...

No rest for the wicked, anyhow Sunni D, I probably won't run this clone again only because I want to find a better one which I know there are better phenos. I want one with more orange tones like @whytewidow has going. The one I have has no orange but a citrus type kush smell much like the momma goji plant. She is nice and dense and good resin, super easy to trim with great bud to leaf. All in all she'll weigh about 2 oz I'd guess.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2018)

The gojis are slowly coming along. I was a little late in transplanting into the 1 gallons but didn't have room to do it any sooner either.

The bubba's gift is the bottom left, all others are gojis.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 1, 2018)

Heeeeey ladies! It's ladies night in the escape pod. Sexing plants and only 1 male, so far this run.(dvg tsiporo)
Here are the 2/2 female meltdowns
2 very different phenos
Also, went 3/3 female orgi f2s
Pretty similar looking as of now

And 2/3 tang power #3 f2 females(#2 damped off)

A 9 fingered tp3
None of the copper orgis are showing, but they are by far the stinkiest veg plants, atm. I haven't been able to smell a thing in over a week and I could smell these while trying to sex them.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 1, 2018)

Eso Seeds! Sunny D OG.. Thinking about running them in 1gals so I can pop the rest of the pack.. So far so good!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The gojis are slowly coming along. I was a little late in transplanting into the 1 gallons but didn't have room to do it any sooner either.
> 
> The bubba's gift is the bottom left, all others are gojis.View attachment 4208835


R.I.P Sunny D..

Them motherfukn Gojis lookin bout some of the healthiest plants Ive ever seen cuzn


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> R.I.P Sunny D..
> 
> Them motherfukn Gojis lookin bout some of the healthiest plants Ive ever seen cuzn


Thank you brother. I had such a shitty bout with tupur earlier this year and now I'm in coco I'm trying to make up for those lost months so I'm being extra vigilant in feedings. She grew well and didn't take up too much space. It'd be a good pheno to sea of green a bunch of clones


----------



## 3AM (Oct 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I'm new to this, but I liked this idea I first saw from @genuity . The little seed vials work well for storing small amounts. Pull out what you need and leave the rest. Those are cheap too. ($6 for 200 I paid).


How do you pack those? I'm way too clumsy to fill those up.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Awesome tyvm. Where did the sour Corey come from? I have like 18 different goji crosses. And a pack of goji OG from the first time it was released.


Would you let go of that Goji pack if the offer was right?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 2, 2018)

3AM said:


> How do you pack those? I'm way too clumsy to fill those up.


With a guitar pick.


----------



## 3AM (Oct 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> With a guitar pick.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Just pulled my first seed I bred in over 15 years. My blizzard bush (dark purple pheno) x Chinook Haze from GP. Probably going to call this one Alpine Citra. The BB is the quickest finisher of the phenos I ran and some are still going past 70. This one was 63 days. The CH male is a pure OJ smelling beast that was fastest to show balls and showed good vigor. 

I am about to pop the Jelly Pie f2's and the GG4 x jelly pie male I am going to dub Guerrilla Jelly. Hopefully they are all mature enough. Carpe Diem.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.

I’ve ran over 15 strains against her since I got her , and she’s still the only one I have never got rid of. Clones like a dream, sativa leaner for sure the way she grows , but high is perfect blend. always has the longer middle finger type leaf that looks like it’s flipping you off. Many three blades sets at clone then progresses.

Scents range in beginning of flower from a baby wipe type scent then progresses to artificial grapes and berry. Dr Pepper under taste and if left long enough almost turns into a pure lavender taste. One of most flavorful cuts I’ve grown or even come across.

I enjoy taking it at 70 days (pure artificial grape until 73) to 75 days the terps get little funky... 80 will bring it to pure lavender taste slight grape....70 is my favorite.

Needs extra cal-mag in my set up as soon as flower starts. I would like to get one of those Phylos tests to see what’s really in her. Anyone here ever try that? I’m thinking t has some kind of purple urkle in it down the line.

Just posting cause I took some nice pics and would like your opinion on its looks.
I would love to spread this cut around, also need to reverse it and make some s1 of her, its a thing I’ve been wanting to try , never have before . Also thinking letting one just go really far into flower see if it naturally goes into rodelization.

These pics go from 14 days of flower and the most mature are around 66 days.

You can sample this after ten days drying and it’s fuckin on point in taste from day one. two months later the cure it’s remarkable

The only male I have at the moment is Hibernate from GPS, I may hit her with him



         

Magoo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4209270
> 
> 
> This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.
> ...


I'd use the hibernate male for sure. You never know what you'll get but you will find something nice for sure. I ran grape god for years for the flavor alone, she was grapefruit clone x god bud. That grapefruit is some serious weed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4209270
> 
> 
> This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.
> ...


She sounds wonderful. Quite the looker too, I love the 4th to the last picture.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4209270
> 
> 
> This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.
> ...


She's a beauty, have you thought about cubing it back? I was surprised how easy the feminizing process is, making the spray and all is really simple. I have a strain i received from a buddy that got it from another buddy, got 3 plants in dixie cups, 2 labeled skunk #1 and one labeled Blackberry but all 3 were the same and are nothing like any skunk or blackberry ive seen. Had it for 4 or 5 yrs and still haven't locked it down in seed form yet. I need to get on it!


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah I definitely want to create some beans out of her.

I’m doing my silver research at the moment


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Yeah I definitely want to create some beans out of her.
> 
> I’m doing my silver research at the moment


Yeah man , do it , you will enjoy the process and experience. I didnt spend much on mine. I had a jar with plastic lid , bought my .9999 silver wire off ebay , drilled two holes in my lid and shaped my wire like two long J's ,spaced them apart on each side. I didn't have to buy the 9v batteries, I had a little solar panel that somebody gave me that was perfect. It's cool because i can speed it up or slow it down by shading or unshading the panel. Make sure to use distilled water. Go for it , it's cool process!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Would you let go of that Goji pack if the offer was right?


Absolutely


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

The structure, nose, and node spacing is damn near perfect. On this Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) from @eastcoastmo called Blueberry Sunset. Starting to fill in. Starting some frost. And the blueberry nose jus keeps getting stronger n stronger. I can not wait to smoke this lady. 
   

And since goji has been on the agenda as of late. Two different phenos of Star Pupil x Goji OG testers from mass medical strains. And the goji cut he used was a knockout. And his star pupil is great too. One looks like it's a starpupil leaner with purple trichs already. The other no purple as of yet. 
    

Magic Cake, Chem 91 S1, Southern Comfort, Candy Shop, Enf Gardens Platinum Forum Cookies S1


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4209270
> 
> 
> This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.
> ...


I like her,Wish she was a little more frosty on the fans but i would run her for sure to get a feel for the smell and potency.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Dropped six of @BigHornBuds beans, says Honeystomper 22 x Hickock Haze = Death Stomper, how can you go wrong with something named Death Stomper? I love it. Picked by random between a few packs by Ms. Anna Nymity.

Excited to see what comes from these, they have crazy potential.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd use the hibernate male for sure. You never know what you'll get but you will find something nice for sure. I ran grape god for years for the flavor alone, she was grapefruit clone x god bud. That grapefruit is some serious weed.


I just germed some freebies of Sour Grapefruit x Mendobreath f2. 
From what I could find the SG was made with a Grapefruit clone so that is really good hear. I have no idea whats going to come out of these but I'm intrigued even more now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The structure, nose, and node spacing is damn near perfect. On this Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) from @eastcoastmo called Blueberry Sunset. Starting to fill in. Starting some frost. And the blueberry nose jus keeps getting stronger n stronger. I can not wait to smoke this lady.
> View attachment 4209344 View attachment 4209347 View attachment 4209348
> 
> And since goji has been on the agenda as of late. Two different phenos of Star Pupil x Goji OG testers from mass medical strains. And the goji cut he used was a knockout. And his star pupil is great too. One looks like it's a starpupil leaner with purple trichs already. The other no purple as of yet.
> ...


Oh mate! She is looking sensational! Thanks for sharing bro


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh mate! She is looking sensational! Thanks for sharing bro


The nose on her is amazing. She smells like straight eggo blueberry waffles. If you brush against her you know it. It's a good toss up on which nose is stronger. Between this and @thenotsoesoteric SunniD OG. Both are outstanding smelling. And more than likely both will end up mothers. I think the SunniD OG is going to replace my GPS O.B.S. mother. The nose is so much more crisp and orange smelling. I'm gonna run her in a 5gal next so I can find out how she yields. Bc first run is just a small 1gal transplanter pot. So yield will be horrible first round. And shes huge in a 1gal. So in a 5gal she should be a tree. I'll have to flip her early. I may put her in the tent and net her by herself. And see if I can pull a big yield from a scrog net in a 4x4 tent with a homemade net that's 43"×43" under a 1k of led strips.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Dropped six of @BigHornBuds beans, says Honeystomper 22 x Hickock Haze = Death Stomper, how can you go wrong with something named Death Stomper? I love it. Picked by random between a few packs by Ms. Anna Nymity.
> 
> Excited to see what comes from these, they have crazy potential.


Note the vigor, structure. Same with the Deatstar 99. imho. Popped a couple of each, males, but tbh, looked good enough to use on chucks. Pleasantly surprised and impressed. jme Gave some to some better growers than me so not to fuck em up.

I have to say, tween Amos, Big Horn, Useless, Don, others, the whole Chuckers gang on here and that mentality, has given me a tad of hope, kick in my step, tingle to the nutsack, that this old cynical skeptic bastid ain't had in awhile. Thankee. Peace and karma. Sorry Huntz, I found a Bounty Hunter bud on the drying closet floor I had't seen and been out two weeks and it lit me up. lol. Just nice to see dudes makin stuff better than storebought and being compassionate and generous.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

Quick question. 
The Gorilla BX3 x 3 Chems chuck I had going outside suffered from a tiny bit of bud rot. The Plat. Huck cookies had a lot of spots. I cut out most of the effected areas but a lot of fully mature seeds fell out.
Should I toss those seeds that were near the infected site? Spraying these with anything seems like a bad idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick question.
> The Gorilla BX3 x 3 Chems chuck I had going outside suffered from a tiny bit of bud rot. The Plat. Huck cookies had a lot of spots. I cut out most of the effected areas but a lot of fully mature seeds fell out.
> Should I toss those seeds that were near the infected site? Spraying these with anything seems like a bad idea.
> 
> Thoughts?


The seeds will be fine , just leave them out to dry. If your really worried about it , you could give a quick dip n dry in H202


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2018)

Made by @BobBitchen(meltdown) grown & photo by @genuity 
 
The streets in my area have never had any lime slime,that's about to change.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Note the vigor, structure. Same with the Deatstar 99. imho. Popped a couple of each, males, but tbh, looked good enough to use on chucks. Pleasantly surprised and impressed. jme Gave some to some better growers than me so not to fuck em up.
> 
> I have to say, tween Amos, Big Horn, Useless, Don, others, the whole Chuckers gang on here and that mentality, has given me a tad of hope, kick in my step, tingle to the nutsack, that this old cynical skeptic bastid ain't had in awhile. Thankee. Peace and karma. Sorry Huntz, I found a Bounty Hunter bud on the drying closet floor I had't seen and been out two weeks and it lit me up. lol. Just nice to see dudes makin stuff better than storebought and being compassionate and generous.


Nah man, I enjoyed reading that, and I agree, this is a really cool scene and I feel really fortunate to be remotely welcomed by all those cats and dogs you listed. I hope I can give back to the community, maybe with my own chucks, but I am working on building a web app...very different features than this, not a competitor for RIU users. Shhhhhhh.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The nose on her is amazing. She smells like straight eggo blueberry waffles. If you brush against her you know it. It's a good toss up on which nose is stronger. Between this and @thenotsoesoteric SunniD OG. Both are outstanding smelling. And more than likely both will end up mothers. I think the SunniD OG is going to replace my GPS O.B.S. mother. The nose is so much more crisp and orange smelling. I'm gonna run her in a 5gal next so I can find out how she yields. Bc first run is just a small 1gal transplanter pot. So yield will be horrible first round. And shes huge in a 1gal. So in a 5gal she should be a tree. I'll have to flip her early. I may put her in the tent and net her by herself. And see if I can pull a big yield from a scrog net in a 4x4 tent with a homemade net that's 43"×43" under a 1k of led strips.


Hell yeah, that all sounds awesome man! Look forward to seeing the second run hey!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 3, 2018)

Just ordered my first quantum board to try out hoping to push these genetics a bit harder then I have been pretty stoked to see the outcome also cut down my blueberry gelato here’s some pics !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The nose on her is amazing. She smells like straight eggo blueberry waffles. If you brush against her you know it. It's a good toss up on which nose is stronger. Between this and @thenotsoesoteric SunniD OG. Both are outstanding smelling. And more than likely both will end up mothers. I think the SunniD OG is going to replace my GPS O.B.S. mother. The nose is so much more crisp and orange smelling. I'm gonna run her in a 5gal next so I can find out how she yields. Bc first run is just a small 1gal transplanter pot. So yield will be horrible first round. And shes huge in a 1gal. So in a 5gal she should be a tree. I'll have to flip her early. I may put her in the tent and net her by herself. And see if I can pull a big yield from a scrog net in a 4x4 tent with a homemade net that's 43"×43" under a 1k of led strips.


Fuck yeah man! That's what I'm talking about buddy. I'm gonna have to pop some more of the sunni d's to try and find one like you got man. I'm digging the descriptions for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nah man, I enjoyed reading that, and I agree, this is a really cool scene and I feel really fortunate to be remotely welcomed by all those cats and dogs you listed. I hope I can give back to the community, maybe with my own chucks, but I am working on building a web app...very different features than this, not a competitor for RIU users. Shhhhhhh.


You're fully welcomed man. I've never seen @genuity so much as really talk down to any member on RIU and this thread is good supportive evidence of that. This is one of the rare threads I've seen where folks are all about supporting each other with very little dick measuring, if ever. It is the way I'd like to see the weed game but that's a different story altogether.

Here's to all the hard work and curious minds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

This girl has all the orange terps in my line up. Tangerine power #1, she is the loudest plant in the tent with the exception of the new black dogs. I still think the tp #1 is stankier though, I mean you rub it and your hand will smell like tropical tango orange for like 30 mins afterward. I'm excited to taste this round because it is the first run not in that tupur soil so I'm expecting a different/clearer flavor. She taste like orange cream but the flavor from the tupur grown could have been better so I'm going this coco run is more on point.


And here is the freak of the tent. citrus twist #1, strawberry big bud is the only way I can describe her. She is an ugly looking top bud but smells like strawberry hard candy and buds out very big and dense, almost too dense so I'm worried about mold even though RH is in 30%-40% range with plenty of wind circulation. I think she fox tailed out a bit too much because of some late season higher 80s temps.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 3, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4209829 Just ordered my first quantum board to try out hoping to push these genetics a bit harder then I have been pretty stoked to see the outcome also cut down my blueberry gelato here’s some pics !View attachment 4209825


Right there with you. I ordered a pair of quantum boards and heatsinks last month and just yesterday was able to order the driver and everything to put it all together. Can't wait to see what they will do.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This girl has all the orange terps in my line up. Tangerine power #1, she is the loudest plant in the tent with the exception of the new black dogs. I still think the tp #1 is stankier though, I mean you rub it and your hand will smell like tropical tango orange for like 30 mins afterward. I'm excited to taste this round because it is the first run not in that tupur soil so I'm expecting a different/clearer flavor. She taste like orange cream but the flavor from the tupur grown could have been better so I'm going this coco run is more on point.
> View attachment 4209941
> 
> And here is the freak of the tent. citrus twist #1, strawberry big bud is the only way I can describe her. She is an ugly looking top bud but smells like strawberry hard candy and buds out very big and dense, almost too dense so I'm worried about mold even though RH is in 30%-40% range with plenty of wind circulation. I think she fox tailed out a bit too much because of some late season higher 80s temps. View attachment 4209943


that looks good enuff to eat.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

I got my qb set up put together but I gotta wait for outside temps to drop a bit so I can run that and the 315w in the same room. I went with the 2700k 2 boards @260 watts and when I crank that bad girl on she was bright as shit! So I have no doubt you could pull a half pound off this setup for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> that looks good enuff to eat.


Thank you ky

They both smell like they should taste good anyway, lol. I'm gonna have to try making iso hash or some butter with tp #1 to see if that orange flavor comes through.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 3, 2018)

My first purposeful pollination and it looks like it took. Blucaliyo x starfightr f2s
I only hit a couple very small buds, but after smelling mom, tonight, I used the last of the pollen on a couple more branches.
edit:strayfox testers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> Made by @BobBitchen(meltdown) grown & photo by @genuity
> View attachment 4209600
> The streets in my area have never had any lime slime,that's about to change.


Just when I told myself I wasn't gonna take cuts for a while. Just hammer out some beans. Damn! Looks like I'll be putting that plan off for at least another round. 
I was already partial to the thin bladed pheno I have and now the colors on yours. Shoo. They're up next.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 3, 2018)

Happy roots happy plant


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The seeds will be fine , just leave them out to dry. If your really worried about it , you could give a quick dip n dry in H202


Thank you. I wasn't sure is that pathogen was hearty enough to infect other seeds. I tried to curse over some studies but I just cant retain info the same as I could yrs ago. Its probably all that weed 
I appreciate the help

And I agree. This this one of best threads on RIU.
After a while, the thrill of growing starts to fade. Breeding your own seeds is great way to keep the inspiration alive. For me, the extra distractions are very helpful.
Hopefully, I'll have the ability to pay forward all the gracious offers I've received here very soon.
I doubt I'll ever pollinate whole outside plants again though. Holy shucking madness!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Tester nug of SunniD OG is 100% my replacement for my O.B.S. mother. I loved the obs I found. But this is 20×s better. The orange flavor is unreal. Probably the strongest tasting orange I've had since back in the days when orange bud was first released. The high off of this SunniD is damn near perfect. With no cure. I cant wait to get a nice full run in. I smoked the tester bud with a friend. Who immediately asked for a bag of it. I said it's not ready yet. Havent even chopped her yet. He said ok well just go cut me a branch and I'll take it home with me. Lol. I said no that's not how it works lol. You hit it outta the ball park @thenotsoesoteric with this pairing. You can see how small the tester was. Maybe 3-4, hits each. And I smoke ALOT. ALOT. And I was stoned. Great day time buzz though. Energetic. After smoking, I run the sweeper, washed the dishes, and made all the beds in the house. It's like orange flavored crack.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 4, 2018)

Just got an order from Southern Cross Seedbank. Ordered Hooch from Chuckers Paradise, I also got GMO x Swayze and C99 x Hiicock Haze as freebies. Fast and easy delivery, great service. I highly recommend Southern Cross.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tester nug of SunniD OG is 100% my replacement for my O.B.S. mother. I loved the obs I found. But this is 20×s better. The orange flavor is unreal. Probably the strongest tasting orange I've had since back in the days when orange bud was first released. The high off of this SunniD is damn near perfect. With no cure. I cant wait to get a nice full run in. I smoked the tester bud with a friend. Who immediately asked for a bag of it. I said it's not ready yet. Havent even chopped her yet. He said ok well just go cut me a branch and I'll take it home with me. Lol. I said no that's not how it works lol. You hit it outta the ball park @thenotsoesoteric with this pairing. You can see how small the tester was. Maybe 3-4, hits each. And I smoke ALOT. ALOT. And I was stoned. Great day time buzz though. Energetic. After smoking, I run the sweeper, washed the dishes, and made all the beds in the house. It's like orange flavored crack.
> View attachment 4210346 View attachment 4210347


That little nug looks sweet! And what great review of it. 

Whats the SunniD Og made up of?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That little nug looks sweet! And what great review of it.
> 
> Whats the SunniD Og made up of?


Tang Pow #1 x Goji OG I believe. Its @thenotsoesoteric beans. He made the cross.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 4, 2018)

Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #1
From @thenotsoesoteric 

Is vegging hard under 315cmh.
She may only be 16 inches high but she is stacked.
Everyday looks a little different in a good way. Looks healthy as could be.
Time to take some cuts


----------



## tatonka (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone here run Sherlocks Gift from
Doc's Dank seeds?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tang Pow #1 x Goji OG I believe. Its @thenotsoesoteric beans. He made the cross.


Oh, that's what eso named it. I gotta make mental note of that.
Its great to see final the outcome. Hard to go wrong Tang Power and Goji.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 4, 2018)

Pretty classic move for me. I was going to be extremely judicious with the pollen so I didn’t end up with half a plant pollenated. So I used a paintbrush that I ran through my pile of pollen I saved. Took it out in a plastic bag and just touched a few spots on each bud a few times. Seemed legit. 

Lol, I ended up with 2 seeds of Jelly pie f2 and two seeds to gg4 x jelly pie.
 

I guess maybe more pollen next time.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

the


LubdaNugs said:


> Just got an order from Southern Cross Seedbank. Ordered Hooch from Chuckers Paradise, I also got GMO x Swayze and C99 x Hiicock Haze as freebies. Fast and easy delivery, great service. I highly recommend Southern Cross.


they had a fire sale last nite, chuckers were 38 a pack


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That little nug looks sweet! And what great review of it.
> 
> Whats the SunniD Og made up of?





whytewidow said:


> Tang Pow #1 x Goji OG I believe. Its @thenotsoesoteric beans. He made the cross.


It is my tangerine power male x goji og.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tester nug of SunniD OG is 100% my replacement for my O.B.S. mother. I loved the obs I found. But this is 20×s better. The orange flavor is unreal. Probably the strongest tasting orange I've had since back in the days when orange bud was first released. The high off of this SunniD is damn near perfect. With no cure. I cant wait to get a nice full run in. I smoked the tester bud with a friend. Who immediately asked for a bag of it. I said it's not ready yet. Havent even chopped her yet. He said ok well just go cut me a branch and I'll take it home with me. Lol. I said no that's not how it works lol. You hit it outta the ball park @thenotsoesoteric with this pairing. You can see how small the tester was. Maybe 3-4, hits each. And I smoke ALOT. ALOT. And I was stoned. Great day time buzz though. Energetic. After smoking, I run the sweeper, washed the dishes, and made all the beds in the house. It's like orange flavored crack.
> View attachment 4210346 View attachment 4210347


That bud looks nice and I'm excited AF to hear that it is orange bomb. I was wondering if the male tang pow was gonna put out that orange flavor. Both my tang pow male and my keeper female #1 have the same orange smell on stem rub so I was hoping it'd carry over. 

That is really kick ass man and thanks for growing her out! It's nice to see what you guys find. I sampled my sunni d og and she taste and smokes just like momma, no orange terps but great smoke none the less. 

Cheers man!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #1
> From @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Is vegging hard under 315cmh.
> ...


She is coming along nicely! I'll be stoked to see what that grapes 13 female puts out in her cross. She was the frostiest plant in the chucks that round. 

Can't wait to see her bloom out, keep up the good work!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #1
> From @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Is vegging hard under 315cmh.
> ...


Same fans on my SunniD OG. So I'm guessing it's the tang pow male trait. That's what mine looked liked in veg too. I left her in a 1gal. And she exploded in flower. She stretched like crazy a normal Goji OG if you've ever run any. But I also had my lights high as well bc of another plant.. I usually set them up on milk crates. But I didnt have any left. But if you have headroom let her go. If not, better top it and flip her soon.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty classic move for me. I was going to be extremely judicious with the pollen so I didn’t end up with half a plant pollenated. So I used a paintbrush that I ran through my pile of pollen I saved. Took it out in a plastic bag and just touched a few spots on each bud a few times. Seemed legit.
> 
> Lol, I ended up with 2 seeds of Jelly pie f2 and two seeds to gg4 x jelly pie.
> 
> ...


That's what I do. But I use the brush and redip it two or three times and brush the same spots over. Once def isnt enough. I did the same thing the first time I used a brush. Only did 4 branches. The 4 main terminals on each branch. Dipped once and brushed and moved to the next one. I got 6 seeds per bud site lol. I think I got like 26 total or something like that. Lol.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She is coming along nicely! I'll be stoked to see what that grapes 13 female puts out in her cross. She was the frostiest plant in the chucks that round.
> 
> Can't wait to see her bloom out, keep up the good work!


She seems like a slow veg plant, but I believe @whytewidow about it stretching.
I have room to let it go natural. I am so stoked


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> She seems like a slow veg plant, but I believe @whytewidow about it stretching.
> I have room to let it go natural. I am so stoked


Both the male (tp) and the female (gpapes13) were a little slow in veg but flowered with vigor.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both the male (tp) and the female (gpapes13) were a little slow in veg but flowered with vigor.


It's the only one of her kind. I am a lucky dude.
Great things are worth the wait


----------



## tatonka (Oct 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just got an order from Southern Cross Seedbank. Ordered Hooch from Chuckers Paradise, I also got GMO x Swayze and C99 x Hiicock Haze as freebies. Fast and easy delivery, great service. I highly recommend Southern Cross.


I am following suit
Hooch
Slymeball 
Silverblaze
Goofy Grape
Damn it is awesome to be able to get these genetics


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I do. But I use the brush and redip it two or three times and brush the same spots over. Once def isnt enough. I did the same thing the first time I used a brush. Only did 4 branches. The 4 main terminals on each branch. Dipped once and brushed and moved to the next one. I got 6 seeds per bud site lol. I think I got like 26 total or something like that. Lol.


Yeah more coverage for sho. Lol. I did better with the Blizzard bush x chinook haze. I’m at 10.  I wanted about 20-30 per but it’s all good. I’m running em anyway. I have chinook haze f2’s waiting for the chop.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 4, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Yeah more coverage for sho. Lol. I did better with the Blizzard bush x chinook haze. I’m at 10.  I wanted about 20-30 per but it’s all good. I’m running em anyway. I have chinook haze f2’s waiting for the chop.


I think this is one of those methods that I need lots of hands on practice with.
The last time I used a brush to pollinate some lowers on a Star Kush from TD I ended up with way more seeds than I needed.
I did it outside and there was just enough breeze to blow that pollen right up through the plant. Every inside nug was seeded.
Next time I try this controlled technique I'm staying on the porch and using a smaller brush.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I’m def on the low end this round. Lol. I agree w you though tangerine, the breeding brings a whole new level of detail I really enjoy. 

Since getting a space for the males I’ve collected a ton of pollen. And it’s just cool to look for more than just females ( no offense. )


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 4, 2018)

I’ve noticed the seeds I’ve been shucking are huge compared to most of the packs I’ve bought recently. The exotic stuff I just got wet are tiny in comparison.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’ve noticed the seeds I’ve been shucking are huge compared to most of the packs I’ve bought recently. The exotic stuff I just got wet are tiny in comparison.


That's the part I hate. Shucking them. I use my bud from it for edibles or hash. Mostly run it through bubble bags.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

This beautiful lady right here. Just throwin blueberry nose in high gear. Depending on how the buds fill in these could be beautiful donkeys. Nodes are super close to each other. If not shes gonna throw a ton of golf balls. But either shes a looker. And that smell is just amazing.
  

CSI Chem 91 S1 staying short in height. The other pheno I have in veg. Looks alot better. Hopefully she will be my keeper. She just starting to throw pistils in flower.


Star Pupil x Goji OG one purple pheno and one lime green so far. Purple pheno has shorter side branching but bigger buds so far. Lime green phenos side branching is great. Both have huge Afgahni fans.

 

Veg tent of shoreline testers are picking up. And magic cake.


Other pheno of CSI Chem 91 in veg. Sry for the purple pics. She has a blue tint to her. And she has some fat indi leaves.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think this is one of those methods that I need lots of hands on practice with.
> The last time I used a brush to pollinate some lowers on a Star Kush from TD I ended up with way more seeds than I needed.
> I did it outside and there was just enough breeze to blow that pollen right up through the plant. Every inside nug was seeded.
> Next time I try this controlled technique I'm staying on the porch and using a smaller brush.


Put the pollen in a papper bag and then take it to your plant and put a limb you wount seeded and slide the bag with the plllen in it over the limb shake bag let seteal a couple minuts and slide the bag off OR YOU can wet the bag down a few houres later and kill the extra pollen,its easey


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Put the pollen in a papper bag and then take it to your plant and put a limb you wount seeded and slide the bag with the plllen in it over the limb shake bag let seteal a couple minuts and slide the bag off OR YOU can wet the bag down a few houres later and kill the extra pollen,its easey


Thank you for tips. Earlier on I'd thought about isolating branches. Maybe next round.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for tips. Earlier on I'd thought about isolating branches. Maybe next round.


We all learn moor about this plant each year by growing and sharing info.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Just peaked in my seedling tent before calling it a night (its actually morning now *sigh*) and 7 of 10 Guava D f2s have broken ground. 2 more and I'm calling good and considering it a success.
No idea what will come out of these though so maybe success isn't the right word but the germ rates increased from 2 months ago.


Edit: one more up.


I'm "up" again too.
*sighs again*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This beautiful lady right here. Just throwin blueberry nose in high gear. Depending on how the buds fill in these could be beautiful donkeys. Nodes are super close to each other. If not shes gonna throw a ton of golf balls. But either shes a looker. And that smell is just amazing.
> View attachment 4210708 View attachment 4210709 View attachment 4210710
> 
> CSI Chem 91 S1 staying short in height. The other pheno I have in veg. Looks alot better. Hopefully she will be my keeper. She just starting to throw pistils in flower.
> ...


Everything looks great but that 91chem S1 is really intriguing. Love those massive fans. 

Nspecta knows whats up when it comes to chems so you're probably for a real treat with those packs.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

My biggest most wonderful ORGI threw balls all over in veg but three are about to go to flower.

Copper Chem f2 lone survivor from first batch from Amos is a girl after 2 weeks. Not real vigorous now but that may be changing. Lots of Sativa attributes.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

GMO x Swayzee 12/12 from seed in f'd up soil.
Something of not is pistil density. Don't know if it's coincidence but the one's in 4.5 in pots have a higher density of pistils than the ones in party cups. The ones in party cups have more nose than the ones in 4.5s.

Squares
  

Cups
  
No, that is not a minibic.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 5, 2018)

little update the sbs(x) dB is the biggest so far


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

Ghosttown F2 x Swayzee
Yellowing at leaf margin probably caused by soil pH issues, they are coming out of it.
  
Noticed a slight leaf mutation.


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2018)

Smoking some outdoor GMO x Swayze the smoke is very meaty,like tuna... 
Craxy smell,crazy stone...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My biggest most wonderful ORGI threw balls all over in veg but three are about to go to flower.
> 
> .


Balls in veg? Shadang ! Sounds like beast breeding stock to me !


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Balls in veg? Shadang ! Sounds like beast breeding stock to me !


Nowhere to have a new male right now. Multiple balls overnight. Hey, what’s Sweet Dixie and Copper xxx?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Nowhere to have a new male right now. Multiple balls overnight. Hey, what’s Sweet Dixie and Copper xxx?


Copper XXX is IHG Triple OG [ ogkb x tahoe og ] x copper chem. At 24 days post flip:

 

Sweet Dixie is Brisco's girl.







Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi. It's also [ minus the one middle back ] "the next big thing ".


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 5, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4209270
> 
> 
> This is my clone only I received from a great trade a year or so back. The origins are really unknown but the word was it was a phenotype of sweet pink grapefruit by Alpine seeds.
> ...


Have you ever tried Tiresias Mist? I've used it successfully a couple times and as of right now I have a plant that I sprayed once every day, only one branch, and only the very top of said branch, and the whole branch is loaded with balls, so it does work. I can show you a pic if you'd like


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 

The only thing the dad did was add better bud growth(boulbus) & colors & a thicker white frost... the smell of the legend is so intoxicating, one of the best of smells I have ran across..


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 5, 2018)

Gonna chop Orgi F2 @ 61 days


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

Is there an agreed upon week of flowering that is deemed best for dusting?
Cheers


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Is there an agreed upon week of flowering that is deemed best for dusting?
> Cheers


I like a good 3 weeks of growth in 12/12,then the females go to the male cab for a week(shake the male on Monday, again 4 days later) wash(spray her down) on sunday,back in the 12/12 room on Monday ..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> I like a good 3 weeks of growth in 12/12,then the females go to the male cab for a week(shake the male on Monday, again 4 days later) wash(spray her down) on sunday,back in the 12/12 room on Monday ..


Thank you sir. I figured the earlier the better to make sure the seeds mature. Am I wrong thinking seeds take roughly 6 weeks to become mature? Or is there no universal period of time, entirely strain dependent?
Cheers


----------



## bobqp (Oct 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you sir. I figured the earlier the better to make sure the seeds mature. Am I wrong thinking seeds take roughly 6 weeks to become mature? Or is there no universal period of time, entirely strain dependent?
> Cheers


I thought seeds to about 5 weeks to mature but I did a white widow cross and the seeds matured in less than 4 weeks but the other crosses we're about 6 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you sir. I figured the earlier the better to make sure the seeds mature. Am I wrong thinking seeds take roughly 6 weeks to become mature? Or is there no universal period of time, entirely strain dependent?
> Cheers


Entirely strain depending.

Like the Columbian gold x Jack H that female needed 8 weeks of 12/12 befor it was ready to hit with pollen.

But the seeds was done 4-5 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Gonna chop Orgi F2 @ 61 days
> 
> View attachment 4211005


Oh shit! Just Oh Shit! Glad to have some about to rock!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 5, 2018)

Things are starting to perk up in the tent. I have 3 GMO x Swayze in the front row. Middle row and back right are Cooper Orange. Middle back and left back are Jelly Pie f2. A few more weeks and we will really start to have some fun.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Things are starting to perk up in the tent. I have 3 GMO x Swayze in the front row. Middle row and back right are Cooper Orange. Middle back and left back are Jelly Pie f2. A few more weeks and we will really start to have some fun.View attachment 4211136


Are they all the same age?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Are they all the same age?


Within a few days, the Copper Orange in the center middle row is the youngest.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Oh shit! Just Oh Shit! Glad to have some about to rock!


Here's a couple more pics of Orgi F2.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 6, 2018)

Blueberry gelato ready for the cure


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 6, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Blueberry gelato ready for the cure View attachment 4211510


That looks and sounds yummy. What sort of nose does she have?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Blueberry gelato ready for the cure View attachment 4211510


Jus a tiny but of blueish purple hue makes it look like itll taste like blueberry.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

Blueberry Sunset: Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry)
Hardcore eggo blueberry waffle nose. Shes really starting to pick up.
       

And some pinkish Goji. Star Pupil x Goji OG


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's a couple more pics of Orgi F2.
> 
> View attachment 4211502 View attachment 4211503


WHAT A FREAK!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2018)

#2 #4 #8 #6 are loud lime....
Meltdown is thee best smelling plant I have grown..


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2018)

Glad you're happy my friend


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2018)

Slymdog
slymer x dog


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That looks and sounds yummy. What sort of nose does she have?


Thanks ! and @whytewidow is right heavy blueberry with a hint of cookies much like the father I will run her again only indoors so I can take her to 11 weeks


----------



## bobqp (Oct 6, 2018)

Some crumbled lime x lemon skunk FEMS about to go into there final hole. Should have 3 months of veg ahead .


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 7, 2018)

wished they'd sticky this thread!


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 8, 2018)

I got me some publicly available Chuckers Paradise beans coming from Southern Cross.
Great folks to deal with.
Hooch is gonna get wet first.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

She is just filling in reeking of blueberries. 
      

Pink pheno of Star Pupil x Goji OG jus dumping frost out early in flower. Debating on swapping out the CNC to the other tent. And putting this pink pheno under the samsungs. They make the plants out out alot more frost. And seeing this one frost up under a shitty light gives me hope for this pheno.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 8, 2018)

Didn't planned to keep her for breeding but purple sherb by ihg may get dusted with fpog pollen, seems like i got a true purple


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 8, 2018)

Chugging right along, 3 GMO x Swayze in the front, 4 Copper Orange in the middle and back right, 2 Jelly Pie back middle and right.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Chugging right along, 3 GMO x Swayze in the front, 4 Copper Orange in the middle and back right, 2 Jelly Pie back middle and right.View attachment 4212646


Looking good!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

So far I think I got 2 goji males, 1 taller pheno and 1 shorter pheno so that's a plus but on a sad note we recently had a few days where temps stalled out in the 50s and I didn't keep the room warm enough and the girls (goji and bubbas gift seedlings and clones) in veg are not happy. Temps are reasonable again so I figure they'll get back to their thing, really only 2 plants are pissy but all of them want the 80 degree temps back for sure, lol.

One of these two black dogs will be in the next round of chucks, most likely #3 because it is the nicest looking and so much louder on the blackberry smells. 
#2, short shout indica structure, not much stretch great coloring so far but the weakest bberry smell of the 3.
 
#3, stretched the most but more og looking than 2, a little more sativa style structure, some coloring starting but the smell is superb blackberry on the dot. Super pleased so far and these girls will rock mixed with the goji.


----------



## THT (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodega bubblegum x Nigerian blue tester


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone know of any strains that have a heavy mango taste? Like mango kush? I'm looking for something like that.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> She is just filling in reeking of blueberries.
> View attachment 4212395 View attachment 4212396 View attachment 4212397 View attachment 4212399 View attachment 4212400 View attachment 4212401
> 
> Pink pheno of Star Pupil x Goji OG jus dumping frost out early in flower. Debating on swapping out the CNC to the other tent. And putting this pink pheno under the samsungs. They make the plants out out alot more frost. And seeing this one frost up under a shitty light gives me hope for this pheno.
> View attachment 4212403 View attachment 4212404 View attachment 4212405 View attachment 4212406


Dude! She is leaning very heavily towards the blueberry, you can see it in the structure! Loving that the terps are coming through too!!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude! She is leaning very heavily towards the blueberry, you can see it in the structure! Loving that the terps are coming through too!!


Yeah she looks immaculate. Not a single burnt tip, no yellowing of her. I have clones in solos of her that are jus gorgeous. Rooted super fast. She will def be kept around for quite awhile. Especially if the blueberry comes in, in the flavor too.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

Shes really starting to pour frost out. And I made room to have only two in that tent. Her and I moved a star pupil cross that is looking promising in with her so I could spread her out some. Even the lowers have long branching bringing them up for light. Beautiful cross @eastcoastmo


----------



## macsnax (Oct 9, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone know of any strains that have a heavy mango taste? Like mango kush? I'm looking for something like that.


Bodhi has mango biche, or something like that. Idk much about it other than having mango in its name.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

Popped 6 Death Stomper beans from BHB, all came up with just a little assistance for one of them, probably placed a bit too deep in the rockwool at first.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

stupid chucking question? Is it better to chuck worked parents or just f1's of stuff you like? like would strainbx2 x strainf2bx(made up and diff strains of course) make a more stable strain, albeit possible loss of vigor, than just strain x strain, aka f1 hybrid. I know what they say bout what you get in the f1's, f2's etc. Not a botanist. Just wondering whether to chuck the better worked stuff if I wasa goin to, or just chuck what I like and see and gas it. Thanks in advance


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 9, 2018)

May i come in out of the rain ?....lol

Looks like you guys are having fun in here !!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 9, 2018)

Been stupid busy as usual, but I’m holding a hunting tag I’ve waited 8years to get , so all my free time is being put to sitting in the freezing cold glassing the river valleys . (Full winter here, snow n all) 6 weeks to go.
Here is a close up of some Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Popped 6 Death Stalker beans from BHB, all came up with just a little assistance for one of them, probably placed a bit too deep in the rockwool at first.
> View attachment 4213106


Lol, I don’t even know what that is  
I was smoking too much concretes n writing different names on all them I think, I switched to just the cross code as long as they are “testers” ....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> stupid chucking question? Is it better to chuck worked parents or just f1's of stuff you like? like would strainbx2 x strainf2bx(made up and diff strains of course) make a more stable strain, albeit possible loss of vigor, than just strain x strain, aka f1 hybrid. I know what they say bout what you get in the f1's, f2's etc. Not a botanist. Just wondering whether to chuck the better worked stuff if I wasa goin to, or just chuck what I like and see and gas it. Thanks in advance


I think with the more stable genetics you will get less wild phenos with more homogeneous offspring but I would think they might lack just a little vigor. While I would think taking random plants that you like will give you more variation in offspring so you'd have to pop more beans to find gold.

But a lot of breeders don't sell the true f1 versions of their crosses. You'll hear exotic mike talk about how he never releases the f1 version to the public so they can't easily find a pheno like his.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Been stupid busy as usual, but I’m holding a hunting tag I’ve waited 8years to get , so all my free time is being put to sitting in the freezing cold glassing the river valleys . (Full winter here, snow n all) 6 weeks to go.
> Here is a close up of some Triple Purple Rhino View attachment 4213138


Good luck, I got an elk tag this year.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

This Star Pupil x Goji OG is looking promising. She is dumping frost out. Big fans are throwing trichs. And she got some nice resin rails already, very soon in flower. Shes gonna have beautiful color to her as well.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lol, I don’t even know what that is
> I was smoking too much concretes n writing different names on all them I think, I switched to just the cross code as long as they are “testers” ....


Haha, it said “Death Stomper,” @BigHornBuds; edited my post, my fingers were on autopilot.

On the other side of the tag it says Honey Stomper 22 x Hickock Haze


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This Star Pupil x Goji OG is looking promising. She is dumping frost out. Big fans are throwing trichs. And she got some nice resin rails already, very soon in flower. Shes gonna have beautiful color to her as well.
> View attachment 4213157 View attachment 4213158 View attachment 4213160 View attachment 4213161 View attachment 4213162 View attachment 4213163 View attachment 4213164


You can see the goji in them leaves. Those are looking nice, the goji is such a good partner for pairing. Can't wait to see how those turn out for you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm really hoping for at least 2 males from the 5 Goji Ogs I have going. 
It seems to cross really well.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Haha, it said “Death Stomper,”


Now that it's revealed, I guess I can say that I thought 'Death Stalker' was kind of lame. Who actually stalks death for longer than a couple of minutes?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


Tony Clifton by cult classics?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Ending the night with a fine burning test joint of Orgi F2.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Tony Clifton by cult classics?


I'm so sorry - next?


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2018)

I do believe there’s some seeds in them trays. Just the trays not using food dehydrator, y’all can chill gdp on these 4:sour bubble, Grandpas breath, false teeth, and fofana. Also still on the bush are wedding cake, huckleberry, and platinum cherry pie x bubba. Winter is going to be fun!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


gorilla bubble? Possibly a bx?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Haha, it said “Death Stomper,” @BigHornBuds; edited my post, my fingers were on autopilot.
> 
> On the other side of the tag it says Honey Stomper 22 x Hickock Haze


LMFAO, I gifted someone the 9 weekers of his Deathstar99, less fortunate, and i kept gettng calls, what is bfg, what is bfg, lmfao, and I said look on the other side, it'll say what it is but its good whatever, and again, I reiterate, the vigor of bighornbuds batches are very nice to watch. I also been taggin him and yimbeans in every giveaway on IG, lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Shes really starting to pour frost out. And I made room to have only two in that tent. Her and I moved a star pupil cross that is looking promising in with her so I could spread her out some. Even the lowers have long branching bringing them up for light. Beautiful cross @eastcoastmo
> View attachment 4213085 View attachment 4213086


Hell yeah mate, straight killing it hey. The blueberry should come through in the smoke too, you'll be surprised! 
Would you mind if I post this pic up on IG?? Love it!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


TG’s Gorilla Bubble

And haha - “Only a few likely never to be legendary beans made it.” 
Slick.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> gorilla bubble? Possibly a bx?


D’oh, shucks...


Amos Otis said:


> Now that it's revealed, I guess I can say that I thought 'Death Stalker' was kind of lame. Who actually stalks death for longer than a couple of minutes?


Death Stalker would have been corny, Death Stomper is sort of great. But I thought it would be a cross between Deathstar and Honey Stomper or something. I am sure, whatever they are, they will be excellent.

Six Copper Orgi chicks are getting hot under some HPS lux, looks like about half are stretchy and half are shorter, will pick at least one of the shorter girls and clone her soon, I wish I could keep them all. Some incredible stem rub aromas showing up.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237



Copper Gorilla Bubble....


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Copper Dixie


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2018)

Twice I tried growing Gorilla Bubble and germed 9/10 with 1 female that was just OK. 

My own Peak NS seeds are old and did not properly germinate but may try again after buffing seeds. Kush x Northern Lights F2s have hit the towel. I get a couple phenos here with some Hindu Kush leaders and some showing more Sativa traits.

Three NS99 chucks chopped at 63 days and drying for 2. They stink.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LMFAO, I gifted someone the 9 weekers of his Deathstar99, less fortunate, and i kept gettng calls, what is bfg, what is bfg, lmfao, and I said look on the other side, it'll say what it is but its good whatever, and again, I reiterate, the vigor of bighornbuds batches are very nice to watch. I also been taggin him and yimbeans in every giveaway on IG, lol.


BFG = Bean Flicker Genetics 
Or Big fucking Gun , if you member Duke Nukem 


Michael Huntherz said:


> D’oh, shucks...
> 
> Death Stalker would have been corny, Death Stomper is sort of great. But I thought it would be a cross between Deathstar and Honey Stomper or something. I am sure, whatever they are, they will be excellent.
> 
> Six Copper Orgi chicks are getting hot under some HPS lux, looks like about half are stretchy and half are shorter, will pick at least one of the shorter girls and clone her soon, I wish I could keep them all. Some incredible stem rub aromas showing up.


When I found GPS , I thought the names n the Wild West series was kinda dumb, 
I would not let something come from me called Hickok 
Ghost train x startdawg , DeathStar seems like the perfect name but DVG has a DeathStar, so the Cross was DS99
Someone else like Haze99 . 

But I like what Gen did on IG , with letting the public give names n give the winner some seeds .


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


Tangie?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Copper Tone


----------



## CalmAnSense (Oct 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone know of any strains that have a heavy mango taste? Like mango kush? I'm looking for something like that.


I’ve been hunting for mango recently too. FWIW, I have no info at all on how it grows or smokes yet unfortunately, but I just picked up a pack of Mango Trees seeds by Humboldt Seed Company (not Humboldt Seed Org). Described as a hybrid F4 of Mango Kush + Humboldt OG + Jack Herer with a strong sweet mango scent. They also have Mango Sherbert, an indica-dom F2 of Mango Trees + Mango Kush + Sherbert.

Sorry for not having any finished product info yet...I can only say I have had good experiences so far with Humboldt Seed Co seeds and their customer service.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> BFG = Bean Flicker Genetics
> Or Big fucking Gun , if you member Duke Nukem
> 
> 
> ...


Death Star is also a name given to Sensi Star x Sour Diesel. Ohio clone only if I remember correctly. Great name regardless, I’m a geek for all the Starwars related names.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Death Star is also a name given to Sensi Star x Sour Diesel. Ohio clone only if I remember correctly. Great name regardless, I’m a geek for all the Starwars related names.


Agree , love the Starwars names 
I have the all the movies on PVR , 
Sometimes lll watch them all while trimming.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 10, 2018)

copped packs of honeystomper and goofey grape from Southern cross. I'm stoked!


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


Copper Tang?


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 10, 2018)

xxx


----------



## macsnax (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


Cooper Tony, copper dog. Lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So, the near constant rain last month severely damaged the yield of seeds from the back porch mating session of two "flagship" strains. Only of few likely never to be legendary beans made it. Whoever guesses the 2nd flagship strain, "Copper ____" can have a few. There's a hint in the pic:
> 
> View attachment 4213237


Copper Bubble


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 10, 2018)

Thought I read "tony" in the beans.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2018)

Copper top

Smoking this import lucky charms
 
To dry for my likes,but the high is nice.. no lucky charms smells.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hell yeah mate, straight killing it hey. The blueberry should come through in the smoke too, you'll be surprised!
> Would you mind if I post this pic up on IG?? Love it!


Nah man help yourself. I'll get you some full plant pics this evening too. Shes nice n large. She should put some weight off.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> gorilla bubble? Possibly a bx?


BX 2, in fact.



Bodyne said:


> Copper Dixie


I suspect Sweet Dixie will make it to 'flagship co-strain' in no time.



Bodyne said:


> Copper Tone


Ooooh.....so close !



CoB_nUt said:


> Thought I read "tony" in the beans.


You did, in fact ! 

So what happened, is I gave away 8 gorilla bubble bx2 to the first person that asked after I offered them up on the tortured beans thread. So you know how some people, when you trade beans, will often throw in some extras - usually something they have no plans to pop? A year later, 5 gorilla bubble bx2 beans were included in a trade, and no way did this person know of the past squabble with antonio verde. I figured it was some weird karma, so I popped them all, and all were Brucies....err, Tonys, I guess.

So, @JohnGlennsGarden gets the strain, and @CoB_nUt got the name, "Copper Tony". This is a pairing of legends that will probably not set the cannabis world on it's collective butt. [Or will they??]

I'll divide the prized beans to these 2 cats who most certainly will carve their own place in weed history with these monumental building blocks. PM me boyz ! And thanks to all the participants that participated.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can see the goji in them leaves. Those are looking nice, the goji is such a good partner for pairing. Can't wait to see how those turn out for you.


Tonight is chop for your Sunni D OG. Without a doubt the strongest smelling orange plant I've ever found. Back in around 99-2001 I believe greenhouse come out orange bud. That was pretty orangish smelling but lacked orange flavor. The Sunni d is both nose and flavor. And 100% a keeper in my mother tent. I only have room for 6-8 mothers. That's it. It takes alot to replace or get a spot in my momma tent. But Sunni D OG def earned a spot. In 1gal lanky OG structure. Shes still gonna give me almost 2 zips of xmas tree shaped golf balls. Excellent pairing of the two. And anytime you need anything run dont hesitate to ask. Bc I know if you tell me its strain x and strain y equals strain xy. Then I know I'll be growing strain xy. Not whatever the flavor of the month is, and it won't be strain bc x strain ef. If you catch what I'm saying. Unlike some threads here. And I didnt even have to look you in the eyes for hours to find out that I'm running tang pow x goji


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

Just a lil update your testers are in good hands I’m popping some mango sherbert and some Purple Urkle x train wreck so the only 3 I’m waiting to peak through the soil


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2018)

Alright. Soo much trimming going down. Don’t how all these knuckleheads have time to troll the GPS thread. I guess they aren’t cutting down as much as they say. 

Meanwhile the tally is in for my breeding phase one. 

Jelly pie f2 - 2 seeds
Gg4 x jelly pie - 2
Blizzard bush x chinook haze - 10
Chinook haze f2 - 6

I’m still going to shoot for 20-40 per for a better pool to choose from but these are a start.

I have a cackle berry male I am collecting right now to make some cackleberry f2 and deputy x cackleberry. I’m about 10 days from dusting those. 

The upcoming projects will be exotic Lime OG and Lemon Meringue crosses. More than likely lemon meringue x jellypie f2.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Alright. Soo much trimming going down. Don’t how all these knuckleheads have time to troll the GPS thread. I guess they aren’t cutting down as much as they say.
> 
> Meanwhile the tally is in for my breeding phase one.
> 
> ...


Gg#4 x jelly pie sounds good as hell


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> BX 2, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bean games
Yes!!!!!


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Bean games
> Yes!!!!!


Yeah, we should have more games and contests, anyone else agree?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> Yeah, we should have more games and contests, anyone else agree?


Yes.

You go next.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Gg#4 x jelly pie sounds good as hell


Kicking myself for not going heavier on the JP pollen. Lol.


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes.
> 
> You go next.


I don't have anything much to put up, I can come up with something if you have an idea for a game pm me


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2018)

If your buds are too dry, add a thin slice of apple for a few days or longer if you like. When done right, the terpenes in your buds will light up to full brightness and the apple slice will slowly dehydrate. If the slice is too big it can get moldy. Be vigilant!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

Shit is getting huge.
G-Tang #1 
From @thenotsoesoteric is the huge one

Bubbly #5 from @CannaBruh is loving life too. It's the other large one.

Props to @pinner420 for the gardening help.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

I heard vegging under 315 cmh was no good.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 10, 2018)

Mohican said:


> If your buds are too dry, add a thin slice of apple for a few days or longer if you like. When done right, the terpenes in your buds will light up to full brightness and the apple slice will slowly dehydrate. If the slice is too big it can get moldy. Be vigilant!


In the past I have used stalks from the same plant to regulate humidity in the flowers. I typically chop a few up into a ziplock and put them into the fridge/freezer in case I need them. 

When I was a kid I used to use full orange peels. Now I use Boveda 62% two-way humidity gel packs. https://bovedainc.com/


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

pack each of Bandit Breath and CnC. Many moons ago, I wrestled professional very small time over the OK, AR, MO area for bout two to three yrs. Small time. Bought a ring from Danny Hodge, lol, look that ole timers name up. Hauled it around, back in them days, you had to make it more of a 3/4 power fist fight than the theatrics of today. Was a trip. Fun, etc. No big money, got offered, was married, din't, wished I did. Anyhow what was my ring name? Been in the news lately, one hint. Born in Memphis, died in KS, second and last hint.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nah man help yourself. I'll get you some full plant pics this evening too. Shes nice n large. She should put some weight off.


Unreal, thanks brother!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pack each of Bandit Breath and CnC. Many moons ago, I wrestled professional very small time over the OK, AR, MO area for bout two to three yrs. Small time. Bought a ring from Danny Hodge, lol, look that ole timers name up. Hauled it around, back in them days, you had to make it more of a 3/4 power fist fight than the theatrics of today. Was a trip. Fun, etc. No big money, got offered, was married, din't, wished I did. Anyhow what was my ring name? Been in the news lately, one hint. Born in Memphis, died in KS, second and last hint.


Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NYC Copper Diesel. Made with an old Attitude freebie, Soma's NYC Diesel. Produced many many many.
> 
> View attachment 4177522


how was the effects on this one, bruh?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Andy Kaufman.


you're thinkin, I can tell, lol, but no. Hint Hint #1


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pack each of Bandit Breath and CnC. Many moons ago, I wrestled professional very small time over the OK, AR, MO area for bout two to three yrs. Small time. Bought a ring from Danny Hodge, lol, look that ole timers name up. Hauled it around, back in them days, you had to make it more of a 3/4 power fist fight than the theatrics of today. Was a trip. Fun, etc. No big money, got offered, was married, din't, wished I did. Anyhow what was my ring name? Been in the news lately, one hint. Born in Memphis, died in KS, second and last hint.


Brian lawler


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

Stan Lane?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Brian lawler


nice one, you are thinking too. Been in the news lately. Feud. All hints im givin, else i just throw em at ya, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Owen hart


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

well shit. Gangsta. Haha, the wrestlin part of story has throwed youins off a minute, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well shit. Gangsta. Haha, the wrestlin part of story has throwed youins off a minute, lol


I have no idea. But I dont want the packs of GPS anyway lol


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

lol, please? If no answer I gift em to the local outdoors, they might have some luck. One more hint. Feud was with a piece of candy or a new term for giving attitude or mouthin someone. In a skinny way.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

I should know this


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I should know this


If I had said rapper instead of gangsta, you would know, hehe!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

Carl Fergie


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 10, 2018)

Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Carl Fergie


right time frame, but he's still alive, isn't he?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Machine Gun Kelly


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, please? If no answer I gift em to the local outdoors, they might have some luck. One more hint. Feud was with a piece of candy or a new term for giving attitude or mouthin someone. In a skinny way.


Candy ass


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> winner winner chicken dinner


Dammit


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Dammit


I was just playing for fun, I don't need the seeds  If it helps I can tell Bodyne that you told me the answer?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> winner winner chicken dinner


I'm confused AF. Mgk was a wrestler?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Hahahaha nvr mind got it now. Mgk was an older guy born before 1900. Hahahaha


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Fuck i thought the man was on RIU


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

I wish, lol. Was fun though, thanks for idea @Amos Otis I thought gangsta would have kept it from wrestlers, ize tryin to be twisty cute. lol, Just trying to pay it forward as Ive had done, and nothing against the beans, for real. Just at a point want diff and prolly won't get all I got grown for I kick the bucket. Hence the contest. Back to your regular scheduled programming.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2018)

Jesse, Jesse?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

You know, this is fun and should continue, but perhaps respecting @genuity 's thread, next giveaway'er should start a new thread? I cop to the charge of leading us astray.



Bodyne said:


> how was the effects on this one, bruh?


I had to cull a shirley because of space, but she was looking a-ok. The three that made it @ day 26ish.

C Dolato - considering renaming her Pete's Piece. [ "Nobody messes with Pete's piece"




]


C XXX

C Orange @LubdaNugs


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 10, 2018)

Harley Race


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 10, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Alright. Soo much trimming going down. Don’t how all these knuckleheads have time to troll the GPS thread. I guess they aren’t cutting down as much as they say.


I actually had to unsubscribe from the GPS thread to maintain my sanity. I did get 1.8 pounds of my nicest Bodega Bubblegum (30g pot) but a lot of the other phenos are just crap. A lot of larfy, pungent lemon fuel.

I inadvertently timed my indoors to finish as my outdoors was coming down. Not only was I not prepared for this much trimming but I also got accepted into an MBA program so I'm getting my ass kicked on both sides simultaneously. I've found a lot of the early reading is on Audible so I'm letting a narrator read to me while I trim. LOL

Now I just have to time the next seed popping exercise with our landlord inspection...


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I actually had to unsubscribe from the GPS thread to maintain my sanity. I did get 1.8 pounds of my nicest Bodega Bubblegum (30g pot) but a lot of the other phenos are just crap. A lot of larfy, pungent lemon fuel.
> 
> I inadvertently timed my indoors to finish as my outdoors was coming down. Not only was I not prepared for this much trimming but I also got accepted into an MBA program so I'm getting my ass kicked on both sides simultaneously. I've found a lot of the early reading is on Audible so I'm letting a narrator read to me while I trim. LOL
> 
> Now I just have to time the next seed popping exercise with our landlord inspection...


Congrats! Lotta hard work ahead of ya. I can’t stand all the total experts on that thread now. Half of em aren’t even growing GPS. Just there to troll and rip people’s grows and their expertise. Lame. 

I’ve found a couple good phenos honestly. Blizzard bush, and jelly pie that I have are tight. But that’s the deal. F1’s are a hunt man. That’s what I wanted. 

My chinook haze yielded pretty well. Hard to tell where they will land on the citrus scale. Jelly pie I have is pure grape juice nose. BB has morphed to slight pine, vanilla, medicinal lavender. Super potent. 

 

Here is my Chinook a few days before chop. This one is mostly citrus with some stardawg funk pine cleaner. This pheno is my f2.


----------



## higher self (Oct 10, 2018)

Popping chucks got me popping more of my freebie seeds, pretty much the breeders chuck chuck lol. Got a few flowering out now and defiantly got a few intresting plants.

This is Animal Cookies x Rugburn OG at 42 days and nothing like what I imagined this cross would be. It grows and smells like a sativa for sure! Had to raise my lights to top of tent and still had to super crop a bit. The terps are like super silver haze with keylime instead of lemon scents.

 



Pending the smoke report I want to hit this to Destroyer male. Im also going to do another reversal but not sure which females to pollinate with. Lol still waiting to smoke the mothers.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4213378 Just a lil update your testers are in good hands I’m popping some mango sherbert and some Purple Urkle x train wreck so the only 3 I’m waiting to peak through the soil


Looks like you plant your doubles pretty close, do you leave them in the same container or seperate?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Looks like you plant your doubles pretty close, do you leave them in the same container or seperate?


When I plant them together I’m seeing which is starting off the best and strongest then I kill the weak or slower ones usually this leaves me with robust phenos with more desirable traits I’ve ran a few where I keep the slower ones just not worth the space I’m looking for mothers and keepers they both are germed same day planted same depth everything is the same besides the growth just what I do


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Blueberry Sunset. @eastcoastmo chucking magic. This thing is hands down the sweetest blueberry nose to it. Way more prominent than DJ shorts blueberry, greenhouse, Dutch passions, g13, peak seeds, bcseeds, ect. Ect. I've grown a ton of blueberry strains n crosses over the years. Nothing like this. If you open a box blueberry eggo waffles. That's exactly what it smells like, with jus a tad more blueberry sweetness. I can not wait to smoke this. Idk if the sherb is bringing out the blueberry or whatnot. But its unreal. Grand slam Mo. Sorry for clogging up your thread @genuity I tried to get the best pic I could Mo harr to get away from the tent far enough.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tonight is chop for your Sunni D OG. Without a doubt the strongest smelling orange plant I've ever found. Back in around 99-2001 I believe greenhouse come out orange bud. That was pretty orangish smelling but lacked orange flavor. The Sunni d is both nose and flavor. And 100% a keeper in my mother tent. I only have room for 6-8 mothers. That's it. It takes alot to replace or get a spot in my momma tent. But Sunni D OG def earned a spot. In 1gal lanky OG structure. Shes still gonna give me almost 2 zips of xmas tree shaped golf balls. Excellent pairing of the two. And anytime you need anything run dont hesitate to ask. Bc I know if you tell me its strain x and strain y equals strain xy. Then I know I'll be growing strain xy. Not whatever the flavor of the month is, and it won't be strain bc x strain ef. If you catch what I'm saying. Unlike some threads here. And I didnt even have to look you in the eyes for hours to find out that I'm running tang pow x goji


Thank you man, I appreciate those kind words and I'm honored to know the sunni d is in that mother tent for sure. It's all about sharing the weed man and I'm all about clearly representing other breeder's hard work. If I use a body strain I will make sure that is clear the same way if I use beans from any grower/breeder's work and I always post pics of the plants I grow and pollinate. I think all breeders should do that and it is unfortunate that that big seed bank doesn't. 

No lying, no fake pics, just someone trying to find great weed and share it. Like the up coming lvtk x goji, black dog x goji and lvtk x tang pow, I have a feeling they're going to be super dank and you and a few of the good cats here will be first served for sure! And feel free to share that sunni d clone with whomever you want as well. 

Cheers man and thanks for your work on that SD og


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4213447
> Shit is getting huge.
> G-Tang #1
> From @thenotsoesoteric is the huge one
> ...


Nice! She is going to be a beast. I don't think she should stretch crazy on you in flower so it should be a big chunky plant. Cheers and hope she treats you right!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you man, I appreciate those kind words and I'm honored to know the sunni d is in that mother tent for sure. It's all about sharing the weed man and I'm all about clearly representing other breeder's hard work. If I use a body strain I will make sure that is clear the same way if I use beans from any grower/breeder's work and I always post pics of the plants I grow and pollinate. I think all breeders should do that and it is unfortunate that that big seed bank doesn't.
> 
> No lying, no fake pics, just someone trying to find great weed and share it. Like the up coming lvtk x goji, black dog x goji and lvtk x tang pow, I have a feeling they're going to be super dank and you and a few of the good cats here will be first served for sure! And feel free to share that sunni d clone with whomever you want as well.
> 
> Cheers man and thanks for your work on that SD og


More goji crosses. Yes!!!
That black dog x gogi sounds like a winner


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you man, I appreciate those kind words and I'm honored to know the sunni d is in that mother tent for sure. It's all about sharing the weed man and I'm all about clearly representing other breeder's hard work. If I use a body strain I will make sure that is clear the same way if I use beans from any grower/breeder's work and I always post pics of the plants I grow and pollinate. I think all breeders should do that and it is unfortunate that that big seed bank doesn't.
> 
> No lying, no fake pics, just someone trying to find great weed and share it. Like the up coming lvtk x goji, black dog x goji and lvtk x tang pow, I have a feeling they're going to be super dank and you and a few of the good cats here will be first served for sure! And feel free to share that sunni d clone with whomever you want as well.
> 
> Cheers man and thanks for your work on that SD og


It really takes alot to be in my mothers tent. Not that I'm someone special, but I only have room for so much. And still be able to stay on the downlow. Ya know. And I've grown 100s and 100s and 100s of beans. I'll pop em, smoke em, and nvr see it again. Unless theres something that peeks my interest I'll run a clone again. But when it hits all the boxes. It stays. So to me that means something ya know. I am goji lover through n through. But I'm not biased with it either. The lime green goji cross pheno from mass medical strains is one n done. I'll nvr run it again. And it's only a 3rd of the way through flower. Havent even smoked it yet and I know. It's not getting run again. But the SunniD OG is something man. They just pair so well together. Honestly when I first smelled the orange I thought oh yeah another zesty orange thatll fade off. Def didnt. Got stronger. Excellent work my man. Excellent. Any time you got anything you need tested or run. Jus hollar. You always got a spot in my garden. I still have another strain of yours to run too. Its gotta place next round. Tang Pow #1 I believe.


----------



## THT (Oct 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone know of any strains that have a heavy mango taste? Like mango kush? I'm looking for something like that.


Sagarmatha seeds Mangolian Indica. In my experience you will still have to hunt to find one expression that checks all the boxes.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> More goji crosses. Yes!!!
> That black dog x gogi sounds like a winner


I have some Maui Wowie x(purple Haze x malawai) pollen from a giant stinkn male from a buddy off of the IG. If you guys aren't following him. You need to. Jus look up #Antzbeans good dude. Making some awesome crosses. Has snoopy or something for his main picture. But anyway. I thought about hitting the purple pheno of Star Pupil x Goji OG with that pollen. If anyone would be interested in running a few of those. I'll dust a couple buds. Enough for a few packs.

This female
      

With this male


Anyones thoughts???


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 10, 2018)

Mohican said:


> If your buds are too dry, add a thin slice of apple for a few days or longer if you like. When done right, the terpenes in your buds will light up to full brightness and the apple slice will slowly dehydrate. If the slice is too big it can get moldy. Be vigilant!


Good tip. Someone else I know recommend to use lettuce. The apple probably tastes better


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some Maui Wowie x(purple Haze x malawai) pollen from a giant stinkn male from a buddy off of the IG. If you guys aren't following him. You need to. Jus look up #Antzbeans good dude. Making some awesome crosses. Has snoopy or something for his main picture. But anyway. I thought about hitting the purple pheno of Star Pupil x Goji OG with that pollen. If anyone would be interested in running a few of those. I'll dust a couple buds. Enough for a few packs.
> 
> This female
> View attachment 4213621 View attachment 4213622 View attachment 4213623 View attachment 4213624 View attachment 4213625 View attachment 4213627 View attachment 4213628
> ...


Sounds like a nice mix there YT.. I'll throw you shipping and handling to get my hands on some them .. maybe trade you some GPS?? 


Sunny D OG! Only one hasn't started branching out.. All are vigorous and healthy.. cant wait!
@thenotsoesoteric


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 10, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> When I plant them together I’m seeing which is starting off the best and strongest then I kill the weak or slower ones usually this leaves me with robust phenos with more desirable traits I’ve ran a few where I keep the slower ones just not worth the space I’m looking for mothers and keepers they both are germed same day planted same depth everything is the same besides the growth just what I do


Makes sense.



whytewidow said:


> I have some Maui Wowie x(purple Haze x malawai) pollen from a giant stinkn male from a buddy off of the IG. If you guys aren't following him. You need to. Jus look up #Antzbeans good dude. Making some awesome crosses. Has snoopy or something for his main picture. But anyway. I thought about hitting the purple pheno of Star Pupil x Goji OG with that pollen. If anyone would be interested in running a few of those. I'll dust a couple buds. Enough for a few packs.
> 
> This female
> View attachment 4213621 View attachment 4213622 View attachment 4213623 View attachment 4213624 View attachment 4213625 View attachment 4213627 View attachment 4213628
> ...


Happy to test, gonna run some bighorn's gear in a minute. My shit ain't ideal, I don't baby the plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sounds like a nice mix there YT.. I'll throw you shipping and handling to get my hands on some them .. maybe trade you some GPS??
> 
> 
> Sunny D OG! Only one hasn't started branching out.. All are vigorous and healthy.. cant wait!
> ...


That one with little side growth is definitely more like the goji mom. She was stubborn at first but eventually threw some side branches in later veg.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Blueberry Sunset. @eastcoastmo chucking magic. This thing is hands down the sweetest blueberry nose to it. Way more prominent than DJ shorts blueberry, greenhouse, Dutch passions, g13, peak seeds, bcseeds, ect. Ect. I've grown a ton of blueberry strains n crosses over the years. Nothing like this. If you open a box blueberry eggo waffles. That's exactly what it smells like, with jus a tad more blueberry sweetness. I can not wait to smoke this. Idk if the sherb is bringing out the blueberry or whatnot. But its unreal. Grand slam Mo. Sorry for clogging up your thread @genuity I tried to get the best pic I could Mo harr to get away from the tent far enough.
> 
> View attachment 4213583 View attachment 4213584 View attachment 4213585 View attachment 4213586 View attachment 4213588 View attachment 4213589 View attachment 4213590 View attachment 4213591 View attachment 4213592


Holy moley man, she is incredible! It is a dead ringer for the old blueberry I used in the cross, wow! Can't wait for the smoke report mate!! And thank you for the pics too


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sounds like a nice mix there YT.. I'll throw you shipping and handling to get my hands on some them .. maybe trade you some GPS??
> 
> 
> Sunny D OG! Only one hasn't started branching out.. All are vigorous and healthy.. cant wait!
> ...


I got the pollen out to dust some stuff today at lights on, so I dont forget it. I'll hit the star pupil x goji, and maybe even a branch on the blueberry sunset. I have some older honeybee pollen too from a good friend on here. But havent seen her on for awhile. I think the honeybee pollen originally came from chuckers paradise. I think maybe the honeybee beans came from c.p. maybe and she grew out the male from them and that's how I got the pollen.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> BX 2, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so lemme get this straight.....did I win something?! lol exscuse my excitement if I did. If I didn't lol...womp womp....all good my bad.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

yes you did, lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2018)

Just planted 5 Peak Seeds BC Kush x Northern Lights F2s with tails into blue solos. These have shown a very high female ratio in previous runs.

In other pursuits I removed 2nd male of 4 ORGI F2s from Briscoe and remaining 2 waiting to show but all are vigorous at this point.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wait so lemme get this straight.....did I win something?! lol exscuse my excitement if I did. If I didn't lol...womp womp....all good my bad.


PM Amos, yo mama was wrong, you ARE A WINNER!


----------



## elephantSea (Oct 11, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Good tip. Someone else I know recommend to use lettuce. The apple probably tastes better


a little piece of flour tortilla works great.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

I seen the apple, lettuce, sometimes very light apple juice sprayed on brick weed before, lol, either to moisten it up or jazz it up. LMFAO. I know that's not you guys, it just brought back memories seein it. lol. Dry ass brown brick weed, some ok, mostly none. Grew out them brickweed seeds one time, and blew my mind, first time grow. Only herb ever, even till now, that the buds had red, orange and purple hairs, not like a purple or pink, straight green dank long buds, but diff colored hairs. Freak March 1, 7 inch snow put the rafters through the roof, and I had to tear down 3 weeks early beatin a landlord trip cause of it. Just wasn't ready but pretty as all get out. 88. High Times had ya using shipping peanuts to grow clones hydro, rockwool slabs and such was the rage, what I was using. The kit consisted of me putting their slabs on a long table at angle, in trash bags, basically with perferated whole for the bigger rockwool cubs and gravity drained to the resevoir, aka tote. lol It worked, especially with a 1000W, wow bright. anyhow, sorry to ramble. Memories.


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 11, 2018)

@AmosOtis


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4213956 @AmosOtis


Those are copper chem F2s? Nice !


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

Here's a little update on the Grand Daddy 
@Dear ol" Thankful Grower! Here you go my dude. She is just killing it.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 11, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Here's a little update on the Grand Daddy View attachment 4213987
> @Dear ol" Thankful Grower! Here you go my dude. She is just killing it.


Damn looks killer! I got that cut of her revegging and upgraded my order of the 260xw qb to the 320 xw qb bigger driver so should boost em up in flower


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 11, 2018)

@Amos Otis


My 5 orgi are mixed in there somewhere force sexing now then the ladies are going to the veg tent. The tent they are in is a little 2x4 it’s my clone and seed starter tent.
Line up is
10 sr-71 ( member made)
5 bubba kush (member made)
5 orgi. ( Brisco county)
5 white skunk ( sensi seeds)
3 sonic screwdrivers ( tga orange creamsicle x lemon alien) ( member made)
2 gg4 x lemon alien (member made)
1 fem cbd shark


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Damn looks killer! I got that cut of her revegging and upgraded my order of the 260xw qb to the 320 xw qb bigger driver so should boost em up in flower


Right on.. That's dope.. Ima have to buy my self some of thos lights.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Alright well I put the Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) pollen to work.

I hit the following females with it.
Star Pupil x Goji OG #1 (lime green pheno)
Star Pupil x Goji OG #2 (purple pheno)
Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) ( @eastcoastmo blueberry sunset)
Magnum Opus (shes kinda puny, I hope its bc I didnt do anything with but throw it in dirt.
Cookies n Chem (Greenpoint)
Chem '91 S1 (CSI)

Magnum Opus


Star Pupil x Goji OG (Purple Pheno)


Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry)


Star Pupil x Goji OG (Lime Green Pheno)


Chem '91 S1 (CSI)


Cookies n Chem (Greenpoint Seeds)


         

These will be very limited and 1 time deal. I only did 1 to 2 branches per plant. So if anyone will be interested. Let me know as soon as you can before they get spoke for.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 11, 2018)

B.B. Black SS male x GPS Night rider lemon candy pheno Mom

This is the second of two.

The first one Full blown Hermie at 2 weeks. Didn’t take pics back then , my pride was hit

This is the other female I have left looking decent , has a nice lemonade scent to it right now, just starting to throw some frost at 17 days of flower

   

Magoo


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

WATS POPIN RIU Very Much Appreciated
@thenotsoesoteric


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> WATS POPIN RIUView attachment 4214188 Very Much Appreciated
> @thenotsoesoteric


Excellent choices! I'll be excited to see how they turn out for you. I'm stoked with both the ones I just chopped last wkend and I'll get some pics of them up Saturday.

The sunny d I got is straight goji in flavor but @whytewidow found a tang pow leaner with that orange heat and the citrus twist I just chop last wkend is still smelling like strawberry candy like 5 days into drying so thats promising cuz she buds out huge.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

Gotta say it is super awesome to see everyone popping beans made by other members! I wish I had more space so I could pop beans from all you cats as well but I still have beans from a chuck with a grapes 13 male that I still haven't even tried to germinate. I also still need to run my grapes 13 x tp and 2 different f2s of tp, lol.

At least I will get to some sweet dixie *courtesy of Brisco County Genetics* in another few weeks along with either one of the tp f2 or more of my original miyagi cross. That batch of critical sensi star x buddha's dream aka miyagi has given 3 stellar pheno out of 7 feamles 1 blueberry leaner, 1 orange/sunny d/tang flavored and my recent blue dream leaner blue "miyagi."

I kind of fucked myself getting rid of my blue miyagi cut because I only ran it in the shitty tupur so flavor/smell was always heavy haze with little berry in it but I gave a couple clones to a buddy who has them outdoors and they reek like strong blueberry. If his ends up tasting like it smells I'll be pissed, lol. Shit happens but I think I can find another blueberry pheno in the miyagi beans.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent choices! I'll be excited to see how they turn out for you. I'm stoked with both the ones I just chopped last wkend and I'll get some pics of them up Saturday.
> 
> The sunny d I got is straight goji in flavor but @whytewidow found a tang pow leaner with that orange heat and the citrus twist I just chop last wkend is still smelling like strawberry candy like 5 days into drying so thats promising cuz she buds out huge.


Yeah man I didn't know where to start..They all sound awesome. But when I Saw Wat u been posting I was like YUP!! I KNOW WHICH ONES IM GOING TO BEGIN WITH.. Just wanna say thanks man for hooking me up. Can't wait to see how they turn out... Cheers brothah


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 11, 2018)

Happy tent full of Chuckers Paradise, Brisco County, and a couple of my own.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta say it is super awesome to see everyone popping beans made by other members! I wish I had more space so I could pop beans from all you cats as well but I still have beans from a chuck with a grapes 13 male that I still haven't even tried to germinate. I also still need to run my grapes 13 x tp and 2 different f2s of tp, lol.
> 
> At least I will get to some sweet dixie *courtesy of Brisco County Genetics* in another few weeks along with either one of the tp f2 or more of my original miyagi cross. That batch of critical sensi star x buddha's dream aka miyagi has given 3 stellar pheno out of 7 feamles 1 blueberry leaner, 1 orange/sunny d/tang flavored and my recent blue dream leaner blue "miyagi."
> 
> I kind of fucked myself getting rid of my blue miyagi cut because I only ran it in the shitty tupur so flavor/smell was always heavy haze with little berry in it but I gave a couple clones to a buddy who has them outdoors and they reek like strong blueberry. If his ends up tasting like it smells I'll be pissed, lol. Shit happens but I think I can find another blueberry pheno in the miyagi beans.


Have your buddy air clone a lower, then reveg it - thats just a hairbrained idea that came to me, no idea if its possible. Alternatively dig up and reveg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Have your buddy air clone a lower, then reveg it - thats just a hairbrained idea that came to me, no idea if its possible. Alternatively dig up and reveg.


I thought about but it's too much work and I don't want to risk bringing in bugs from an outdoor plant. Quarantine time is too long and I've got too much cooking as is right now. Plus gives me a reason to pop more of them beans soon than later. Cheers


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Alright well I put the Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) pollen to work.
> 
> I hit the following females with it.
> Star Pupil x Goji OG #1 (lime green pheno)
> ...


They all look fire but that purple SP x Goji looks a beast!


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought about but it's too much work and I don't want to risk bringing in bugs from an outdoor plant. Quarantine time is too long and I've got too much cooking as is right now. Plus gives me a reason to pop more of them beans soon than later. Cheers


HellL yeah. I feel you... It like Wat they say don't bite more then u can chew.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 11, 2018)

Next lineup to add to some chucks.katsu bubba kush already rooted so its missing from the tray.
You guys been busy.some very nice looking girls up in this thread.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta say it is super awesome to see everyone popping beans made by other members! I wish I had more space so I could pop beans from all you cats as well but I still have beans from a chuck with a grapes 13 male that I still haven't even tried to germinate. I also still need to run my grapes 13 x tp and 2 different f2s of tp, lol.
> 
> At least I will get to some sweet dixie *courtesy of Brisco County Genetics* in another few weeks along with either one of the tp f2 or more of my original miyagi cross. That batch of critical sensi star x buddha's dream aka miyagi has given 3 stellar pheno out of 7 feamles 1 blueberry leaner, 1 orange/sunny d/tang flavored and my recent blue dream leaner blue "miyagi."
> 
> I kind of fucked myself getting rid of my blue miyagi cut because I only ran it in the shitty tupur so flavor/smell was always heavy haze with little berry in it but I gave a couple clones to a buddy who has them outdoors and they reek like strong blueberry. If his ends up tasting like it smells I'll be pissed, lol. Shit happens but I think I can find another blueberry pheno in the miyagi beans.


I'll take these beans over alot of breeders I've seen.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

Havnt been this excited to pop seeds in a while.these seeds look pure sexy.going in the drink now.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 12, 2018)

I´ve asked this also on the Bodhi thread, but there is much insight here so I wanted to ask about your technique to keep clones when pheno hunting.

Ideally, I would like to take clones of all my seed plants until after I´ve sexed and culled the males, and keep the clones of the females until after their mothers have been tasted and cured for a bit. However, even in solo cups, that´s a lot of clones and space, so I wonder if any of you has had success keeping them on a ziplock on the fridge or something like that. I know I can take clones in flower, which would reduce the number of clones and time they should be kept, but it still takes some time until the bud is tried and I´ve limited success with cloning in flower. Storing a bunch of cuttings in the crisper would be so much easier... A second alternative I´ve though about is trying to keep them on germination trays, which have a lot of little holes on not so much space.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> I´ve asked this also on the Bodhi thread, but there is much insight here so I wanted to ask about your technique to keep clones when pheno hunting.
> 
> Ideally, I would like to take clones of all my seed plants until after I´ve sexed and culled the males, and keep the clones of the females until after their mothers have been tasted and cured for a bit. However, even in solo cups, that´s a lot of clones and space, so I wonder if any of you has had success keeping them on a ziplock on the fridge or something like that. I know I can take clones in flower, which would reduce the number of clones and time they should be kept, but it still takes some time until the bud is tried and I´ve limited success with cloning in flower. Storing a bunch of cuttings in the crisper would be so much easier... A second alternative I´ve though about is trying to keep them on germination trays, which have a lot of little holes on not so much space.


If you grow in dirt just harvest most of the plant and leave a few low buds.cut the root ball back and repot the plants in the same containers with new soil.put them under 24 hr light and they will reveg.once you taste test your keeper you basically have a new mom.take a few cuts off her once she gets some good five finger leaves going.otherwise there will always be to much ethelyn buildup in the plant to ever get back to 18/6


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2018)

Pollinated 2 Sleeskunks with a nice strong male Sleeskunk from DNA the other day and hit my Bodhi Space Monkey Indica leaner today. The Sleeskunks are quite different from each other in leaf and bud structure falling to Indica or Sativa respectively. The Indica pheno is making fat round buds in a hurry. Will see what happens. 

Hoping remaining 2 fine looking ORGI F2s are girls Copper Chem f2 is 3 weeks in and finally flowering nicely and growing.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> I´ve asked this also on the Bodhi thread, but there is much insight here so I wanted to ask about your technique to keep clones when pheno hunting.
> 
> Ideally, I would like to take clones of all my seed plants until after I´ve sexed and culled the males, and keep the clones of the females until after their mothers have been tasted and cured for a bit. However, even in solo cups, that´s a lot of clones and space, so I wonder if any of you has had success keeping them on a ziplock on the fridge or something like that. I know I can take clones in flower, which would reduce the number of clones and time they should be kept, but it still takes some time until the bud is tried and I´ve limited success with cloning in flower. Storing a bunch of cuttings in the crisper would be so much easier... A second alternative I´ve though about is trying to keep them on germination trays, which have a lot of little holes on not so much space.


If you have any experience with agar and tissue culture you can do tissue culture. Kept in the fridge at a certain temp idr off the top of my head. But you can get anywhere from 250-1000 samples in a 12x12 box. You can order agar online. Lamens terms cut the growth tip place in agar. Store in fridge.

Edit: need to be kept at 34°


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If you grow in dirt just harvest most of the plant and leave a few low buds.cut the root ball back and repot the plants in the same containers with new soil.put them under 24 hr light and they will reveg.once you taste test your keeper you basically have a new mom.take a few cuts off her once she gets some good five finger leaves going.otherwise there will always be to much ethelyn buildup in the plant to ever get back to 18/6


I always reveg under 18/6 they seem to root if its clone or reveg quicker for me under 18/6


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I always reveg under 18/6 they seem to root if its clone or reveg quicker for me under 18/6


I've had them actually flower under 18 6 if I'm taking cuts off flowering plants or they seem to not want to revert back.never an issue with new ones but old passed around clones seem to be the worse.once I get the cut from a 24 rooted it seems 18 is fine.i had one in 18/ 6 that just would not throw 5 finger.just all 3s and singles.had to go to 24 to get it right.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've had them actually flower under 18 6 if I'm taking cuts off flowering plants or they seem to not want to revert back.never an issue with new ones but old passed around clones seem to be the worse.once I get the cut from a 24 rooted it seems 18 is fine.i had one in 18/ 6 that just would not throw 5 finger.just all 3s and singles.had to go to 24 to get it right.


My jamaican Pineapple Glue did that, threw singles for along time. But eventually it straightened out. But I took cuts before then and all the new growth on the cut from the reveg mom was normal.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My jamaican Pineapple Glue did that, threw singles for along time. But eventually it straightened out. But I took cuts before then and all the new growth on the cut from the reveg mom was normal.


Yeah once you take a 5 finger normal cut and root it everything seems good.ive put revegged plants under 24 until they start throwing normal leaves and than I'll put under 18 and bam they start flowering again.i think it has to do with so much flowering hormone built up in the whole plant causes them to wanna keep flowering.i had one I thought I lost.it just would not stop flowering.or i had one i thought was good and under 18 6.look at it a week later and like wtf.things stretching and trying to bud.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah once you take a 5 finger normal cut and root it everything seems good.ive put revegged plants under 24 until they start throwing normal leaves and than I'll put under 18 and bam they start flowering again.i think it has to do with so much flowering hormone built up in the whole plant causes them to wanna keep flowering.i had one I thought I lost.it just would not stop flowering.or i had one i thought was good and under 18 6.look at it a week later and like wtf.things stretching and trying to bud.


Yeah I have one of the clones of the star pupil x goji cross the purp pheno. I took them in flower. Took 6 cuts. 1 of them is still flowering. The others have stopped. Shes gonna be a frosty bitch. And have some beautiful color to her.

It's always a good thing when they have resin rails way early in flower. And have trichs om the fan leaf petioles.
Shes gonna make killer base in a cross. I mean goji is stable. And star pupil is about as stable as it gets. I think theres two phenos. It's been bred and selected. The same exact mother plant is used every time. And now I hit her with the massive male that a buddy found. Of Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) I bet there will some fire in these.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you have any experience with agar and tissue culture you can do tissue culture. Kept in the fridge at a certain temp idr off the top of my head. But you can get anywhere from 250-1000 samples in a 12x12 box. You can order agar online. Lamens terms cut the growth tip place in agar. Store in fridge.
> 
> Edit: need to be kept at 34°


I'm interested in tissue culture, I know there's a lot to it, i actually bought a book on it a while back when I was having a hard time getting this one plant I have to root, I've nearly lost it so many times. Load the cloner up and only have one or two make it. Now I can't find the damn book! I'm loosing my memory!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

Jabberwocky x Mac
303x cap
Spec ops x Mac
303xcap
Blue steel x Mac. 4/10 mutated  
Exotic x cap
Sin nightmare og x Mac
Sincity x cap


----------



## Strainly (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

Lots of interesting conversations making us think that you may be curious about what we do.
See our intro here = https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-new-type-of-seedbank-strainly.977250/#post-14523406

We've got a blog where we try to cover all these topics of breeding, preservation and propagation in general.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 12, 2018)

LOL Resin Rails!


whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have one of the clones of the star pupil x goji cross the purp pheno. I took them in flower. Took 6 cuts. 1 of them is still flowering. The others have stopped. Shes gonna be a frosty bitch. And have some beautiful color to her.
> 
> It's always a good thing when they have resin rails way early in flower. And have trichs om the fan leaf petioles.
> Shes gonna make killer base in a cross. I mean goji is stable. And star pupil is about as stable as it gets. I think theres two phenos. It's been bred and selected. The same exact mother plant is used every time. And now I hit her with the massive male that a buddy found. Of Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) I bet there will some fire in these.
> ...


Day 63 of 12/12 from seed.
GMO x Swazee
Doughy smell?
If I were to pic a fave at this point it would be the one on the right in the pic below.
 
This one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> LOL Resin Rails!
> 
> Day 63 of 12/12 from seed.
> GMO x Swazee
> ...


Definitely a place for all gods creations.nice work


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 12, 2018)

Those were last watered monday, today is friday. 

Same for these
 
My f2 of @GroErr 's work
 
And some of his original work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 12, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Jabberwocky x Mac
> 303x cap
> Spec ops x Mac
> 303xcap
> ...


Dude those mutated blue steels look like my old super dope mutant pheno of blueberry fro dutch passion 2002! That was hands down one of the best buds I've ever smoked or grew in my life. Straight smuckers grape jelly flavor, white with resin and potent as fuck. 

That plant was a fucking bitch to clone and grow. It'd take 2-3 weeks for clones to root and 2 months to veg a descent size plant and if flower room temps were over the 85 degree range she didn't frost out as good. I wish I would have know what I had back then but figured I could just buy another pack and find another...

Sorry long story but I'm interested as hell to see how those mutants do for you, might be something special if that is the blueberry's trait coming through. Cheers man and good luck with them.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 12, 2018)

Strainly said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Lots of interesting conversations making us think that you may be curious about what we do.
> See our intro here = https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-new-type-of-seedbank-strainly.977250/#post-14523406
> ...


I'm happy here, pretty sure you'ld be welcomed to comment tho. I know I am open to comment on my shit.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 12, 2018)

Ghostown F2 x Swazee
Day 39 18/6
Same story, watered monday
 
Dry as a popcorn fart.
The 1.5 gals fared much better, the one in front goes to 11. If I have to mention spinal tap,


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude those mutated blue steels look like my old super dope mutant pheno of blueberry fro dutch passion 2002! That was hands down one of the best buds I've ever smoked or grew in my life. Straight smuckers grape jelly flavor, white with resin and potent as fuck.
> 
> That plant was a fucking bitch to clone and grow. It'd take 2-3 weeks for clones to root and 2 months to veg a descent size plant and if flower room temps were over the 85 degree range she didn't frost out as good. I wish I would have know what I had back then but figured I could just buy another pack and find another...
> 
> Sorry long story but I'm interested as hell to see how those mutants do for you, might be something special if that is the blueberry's trait coming through. Cheers man and good luck with them.


I felt the same way, was lucky enough to run DJ's bb n the mid 90's. 
The cut of blue steel we got is insane. Blueberry to the max .if u had the real deal back then u know. Loud loud bb.. bs takes it a step further, great structure, big yeilds, super potent. 
Very excited for bs x Mac.. they will b nice to see. 
Have about 7 other Mac crosses to test next round. 
Using a blue steel x Mac male, to hit sins white nightmare crossed to bodhi's ssdd. 
Love chucking!!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

.. usually not a fan of mutants, but with dj short bb in the lineage, I'm very pleased!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 12, 2018)

Mountain Ripper F1
I've seen 2 distinct phenos, a droopy leaf and a perky leaf.


----------



## hlpdsk (Oct 12, 2018)

Got a Cactus BreathxBuckeye Purple that is starting to get dads colors. Hit it with some pollen from a tri-foliate purple drank breath. It has some fully purple trichomes under the glass.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 12, 2018)

tangerine power #1 f2 by @thenotsoesoteric these came off of 2 males I had to cull from the tent. Very sad day for me since they were amazing plants. Here's a shot of leaf structure.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 12, 2018)

hlpdsk said:


> Got a Cactus BreathxBuckeye Purple that is starting to get dads colors. Hit it with some pollen from a tri-foliate purple drank breath. It has some fully purple trichomes under the glass.
> 
> View attachment 4214757


That looks good.I hope you get plenty seeds for that cross I think would be fun to grow and see how them seeds turn out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2018)

Well F me in my A, I literally only got 1 female out of 10 goji og beans! The first 5 were all girls and this time 4 girls and one duder. Luckily though it is a shorter stout plant with descent node spacing. I'll be f2'ing the gojis to go through later too so it's all good. But hell I'm stoked as funk that I at least got 1 male though for real.

So far I think my next round of chucks will be only with 4 females: lvtk, black dog (either magenta or bb burst phenos), tangerine power #1, gojis ( f2s only, no tang pow pollen this round). I decided to pass on the c99 cut I have and try popping some more looking for a more potent better tasting pheno. I really only want to play with great phenos and not just ok phenos. 

Here are some shots of black dogs at about day 35-40ish. If you put you nose on them they all smell of blackberries but only #3 is straight up heavy blackberry. #2 is turning magenta/purple and is looking very lovely. I keep clones of #2 and #3, #1 is all green w/ densest bud but is not very strong smell and resin isn't quite as good as the other 2.
#1
 I put a filter on these next few photos of 2 & 3 because the purple wasn't popping in the pics.

#3, most likely my keeper, great resin and straight up blackberry heavy smells, she should pair nicely with the goji/tp
 
#2, definitely the prettiest girl in the tent but she'll have to win the smoke off to beat out #3, imo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2018)

Opps, I forgot to add this bad boy. My lone goji stud. Also a week or so ago temps dropped outside to high 30s low 40s which combined with my veg light going out for 6 hrs when the flower light was off to make a perfect storm of sorts. The low temps cause the plants to dry out way to slow and my stoner ass didn't think about till I hadn't watered the plants for like a week vs the normal every other day and by then plants were stressed the fudge out. 

So fast forward a week or so I got an extra fan going, heat pad for clones, leaving veg light on 24 etc and plants are finally at least praying but as you can see from this pic they were not happy at me, lol.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2018)

Trim & chill
 
& test

South beach sherb x dessert breath 
GMO x dessert breath 
Mimosa best damn orange drank smell I have ran across...(like Orange Hawaiian punch aloha)

Sundea driver #10 not in pic,she is under construction (in trimmers hands)

Have a good weekend.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> Trim & chill
> View attachment 4214992
> & test
> 
> ...


Is that the same Mimosa you used in Hooch?


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Is that the same Mimosa you used in Hooch?


Yup..

And after seeing how that dad let's the mom's profile shine, with added low leaf to bud formation.
He also adds ease of growth to some plants(like this legend og crinkle) she is a bitch to grow ,but if you get her right,she puts out..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup..
> 
> And after seeing how that dad let's the mom's profile shine, with added low leaf to bud formation.
> He also adds ease of growth to some plants(like this legend og crinkle) she is a bitch to grow ,but if you get her right,she puts out..


This makes me smile, I think Hooch is going for a soak this winter.


----------



## genuity (Oct 13, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath better growth than mom,still same og type small hard nugs,that reek of OG..
 
They hold up to my ruff teeatment..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Been stupid busy as usual, but I’m holding a hunting tag I’ve waited 8years to get , so all my free time is being put to sitting in the freezing cold glassing the river valleys . (Full winter here, snow n all) 6 weeks to go.
> Here is a close up of some Triple Purple Rhino View attachment 4213138


That TPR looks great.


SSGrower said:


> Good luck, I got an elk tag this year.


Good luck guys. Fingers crossed you both tag out.
Moose hunting is open for us right now and I've been out 3x this wk. I'd planned on going again today but overslept. Now I'm gonna catch up on the happenings in here. I'm way behind.

Be safe.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Been shucking, trimming, and doing a bit hunting this week. (not pheno hunting, lol)
3 Chems f2s - shucked sorted and now drying.
Today I'm gonna try to finish up the moms I hit with pollen from Guava D and 3 Chems.
Gorilla Dawg Bx3
Goji Og
Plat. Huckleberry Cookies
Pineapple Cookies
Petroleum Nightmare
Blue Petrol
Bandit Breath

Apollo 11 F4 didn't produce any seeds. 

Stardawg IX day 62 with pollinated lowers from another SDIX (not sure what to call these. F2s?)




I've already posted pics of the other moms I used and dont want to bog down the thread with repeats but missed this one and wanted to throw up a quick pic.

Pineapple Cookies #4 selected for chucks (some of these cookie chucks didn't give up as many seeds as the others)


I haven't sent out anything yet but I'm on top of it. Over the next few days I'm going to do my best to get some of these Guava D F2s packed up to spread the love.
Hope everyone's having a good weekend 

Next chuck - (WIFI43 x 88g13hp) x 3 Chems


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 13, 2018)

I forgot to add a pic of the Meltdown @BobBitchen, before I deleted the last pic, also 2 copper [email protected]


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2018)

My haterz#2 ,indica leaning pheno,starting To show intense Frost now, a lot of golf ball nugs, she would be perfect in a sog setup, smell of sweet papaya and watermelon, 

Haterz#1, look very alike #2 but taller and with better yields but less Frost, same smell

Haterz#4, hybrid leaning pheno, got a lot of Frost and very lanky( got cropped a couple of time), but strech , taller pheno, smell of rotten papaya , seem to be longer to flower then her sister


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been shucking, trimming, and doing a bit hunting this week. (not pheno hunting, lol)
> 3 Chems f2s - shucked sorted and now drying.
> Today I'm gonna try to finish up the moms I hit with pollen from Guava D and 3 Chems.
> Gorilla Dawg Bx3
> ...


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 13, 2018)

Gelato
This shit is killer, I need to get some crosses of this or a ligit clone


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 13, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Gelato
> This shit is killer, I need to get some crosses of this or a ligit cloneView attachment 4215369


https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/384029-gelato-33-breeder-cut


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been shucking, trimming, and doing a bit hunting this week. (not pheno hunting, lol)
> 3 Chems f2s - shucked sorted and now drying.
> Today I'm gonna try to finish up the moms I hit with pollen from Guava D and 3 Chems.
> Gorilla Dawg Bx3
> ...


Holy snakes, those look great! If some of your work happened to land near me I would pick it up in a hurry. Platinum Huckleberry is definitely on my radar, love Dynasty gear, need to score more of it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy snakes, those look great! If some of your work happened to land near me I would pick it up in a hurry. Platinum Huckleberry is definitely on my radar, love Dynasty gear, need to score more of it.


Thank you. 
That Plat. Huckleberry is nice. I just got it back from a friend along with RD Blue Ox cutting. 
I'm sure some of these could find their way to ya. 

​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what/how I should refer to these Star Dawg IX F2s?

F2 doesn't really make sense to me since Star Dawg IX is (Star Dawg (corey cut) x Star Dawg)


----------



## tatonka (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Can anyone tell me what/how I should refer to these Star Dawg IX F2s?
> 
> F2 doesn't really make sense to me since Star Dawg IX is (Star Dawg (corey cut) x Star Dawg)


Three Amigos?


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been shucking, trimming, and doing a bit hunting this week. (not pheno hunting, lol)
> 3 Chems f2s - shucked sorted and now drying.
> Today I'm gonna try to finish up the moms I hit with pollen from Guava D and 3 Chems.
> Gorilla Dawg Bx3
> ...


 If you kill a good one post pictures of it please and your grow looks great.i mite try some of your beans some time if I can find them.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4215144 I forgot to add a pic of the Meltdown @BobBitchen, before I deleted the last pic, also 2 copper [email protected]


witch ones are the copper chems?They all look good.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 13, 2018)

Lights out


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Lights out View attachment 4215452 View attachment 4215453


that looks killer and I bet it will be.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> If you kill a good one post pictures of it please and your grow looks great.i mite try some of your beans some time if I can find them.


Moose? Sorry but I wont post pics of a harvested animal out respect for the nonhunters and vegans here. Its staple food source for my family but others may not feel that way. 
Just trying to be respectful.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Moose? Sorry but I wont post pics of a harvested animal out respect for the nonhunters and vegans here. Its staple food source for my family but others may not feel that way.
> Just trying to be respectful.


yea..i eat a lot of game and was raised on it but I don't think some people know that there burgers come from a cow.lol…...have a good weekend sir


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> that looks killer and I bet it will be.


Thanks dude. 3 and half weeks left. Can't wait.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> yea..i eat a lot of game and was raised on it but I don't think some people know that there burgers come from a cow.lol…...have a good weekend sir


*cough* ma'am *cough* 



C-theGrower said:


> Thanks dude. 3 and half weeks left. Can't wait.


Thems look fat bro! Make sure u got plenty of air-flow so u dont deal with any rot or nothing.. Gettin close


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> *cough* ma'am *cough*
> 
> 
> Thems look fat bro! Make sure u got plenty of air-flow so u dont deal with any rot or nothing.. Gettin close


I got a fan that move side to side. My temps stay at 40 humidity and the heat stays at 72 the plant is love it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Moose? Sorry but I wont post pics of a harvested animal out respect for the nonhunters and vegans here. Its staple food source for my family but others may not feel that way.
> Just trying to be respectful.


Been eating lots of moose lately.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Three Amigos?


Tres Perros?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> *cough* ma'am *cough*





Bakersfield said:


> Been eating lots of moose lately.


Its the best isn't it. Lean and non gamey.


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been shucking, trimming, and doing a bit hunting this week. (not pheno hunting, lol)
> 3 Chems f2s - shucked sorted and now drying.
> Today I'm gonna try to finish up the moms I hit with pollen from Guava D and 3 Chems.
> Gorilla Dawg Bx3
> ...


Those all sound great! Especially the Plat. Huck Cookies and the Blue Petrol.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its the best isn't it. Lean and non gamey.


is it better than elk?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is it better than elk?


I just got a touch curious after the claim and looks like moose got on the colorado big game list in 2012, something like 200 tags for 16,000 applicants and similar for years since. We have a preference point system here so looks like if I want to test for myself I'll have to start applying for points and maybe I'll draw one before I die!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2018)

Chernobyl (slymer) x Dog
4th wk
  
a lot o dog here
very excited about this cross


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is it better than elk?


If you're wanting to do more braising/ground meat/sausages with the meat I'd say yes. IMHO the steak/roast cuts of moose can be every bit as good as elk. Given the choice I'd choose elk but both are better than deer east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

only off topic for a sec, I love elk, hate moose hate deer, cept for jerky or summer sausage. I eat anything elk. Dad lifelong deer huner, went west shot elk, so much more work field dress than deer, with guide I think, processed meat, come home and everytime they cooked it he said it reminded him of smell, etc of dressing and he din't like it. I loved it. burger, steaks, some other cuts, wasn't no roasts. Remember having to add grease to cook so lean. back on topic sorry


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you.
> That Plat. Huckleberry is nice. I just got it back from a friend along with RD Blue Ox cutting.
> I'm sure some of these could find their way to ya.
> 
> ​


Platinum Huckleberry Cookies has been on my short list for a while. I grew out Blue Magoo from Prof. P and loved it. I imagine the PHC is flavor extravaganza.
*edit for Magoo pic*


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> only off topic for a sec, I love elk, hate moose hate deer, cept for jerky or summer sausage. I eat anything elk. Dad lifelong deer huner, went west shot elk, so much more work field dress than deer, with guide I think, processed meat, come home and everytime they cooked it he said it reminded him of smell, etc of dressing and he din't like it. I loved it. burger, steaks, some other cuts, wasn't no roasts. Remember having to add grease to cook so lean. back on topic sorry


I had a roommate in college that harvested a small cow elk. The meat was incredible, I remember the back strap to this day. Then a few years ago I got several elk roasts from a friend. He had shot a large bull elk. The roasts were over the top gamey. I could eat them, but my wife wouldn’t.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

Doing some planning for next run and decided to let go of some stuff I always say I'm gonna run and don't or stuff I have no interest in.

These are totally free, all I ask is that you only take what you can truly grow. Some of the beanho stuff is nearing 8 years old but always refrigerated. The dusted bud and bad dawg freebies should be pretty fresh. The sams crosses are as old as your average highschool junior but contain fire if you like 90-110 day flowers.

The beanho chem/Trainwreck crosses are 5 packs with the exception of the Malawi cross. There are 40 SSH f2s. The mango f2s are 20 packs as is the Afghan haze x SSH. There are around 30 or 40 of the swazi gold, 10 of the Peshawar and long bottom leaf crosses.

If you or someone you know is interested send me a message.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Doing some planning for next run and decided to let go of some stuff I always say I'm gonna run and don't or stuff I have no interest in.
> 
> These are totally free, all I ask is that you only take what you can truly grow. Some of the beanho stuff is nearing 8 years old but always refrigerated. The dusted bud and bad dawg freebies should be pretty fresh. The sams crosses are as old as your average highschool junior but contain fire if you like 90-110 day flowers.
> 
> ...


Very cool, man! Mango and SSH F2s sound nice to have around, but I feel I have already benefited from your largesse enough.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Platinum Huckleberry Cookies has been on my short list for a while. I grew out Blue Magoo from Prof. P and loved it. I imagine the PHC is flavor extravaganza.
> *edit for Magoo pic*
> View attachment 4215573


Gorgeous, as always, Lubda. 
I have my last Huckleberry DeStar female about to clone out and flower at the beginning of November, cannot wait to see what she brings, the other two were both stunning.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Gorgeous, as always, Lubda.
> I have my last Huckleberry DeStar female about to clone out and flower at the beginning of November, cannot wait to see what she brings, the other two were both stunning.


Definitely worked strains. I like how you can go to Dynasties site and they give you a percentage based phenotypic breakdown, with description.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Definitely worked strains. I like how you can go to Dynasties site and they give you a percentage based phenotypic breakdown, with description.


Me too, Prof P is probably my favorite breeder. I really need to save a few bucks and score more packs. Megafauna, PHC, Salmon River OG, and Pineapple Fields of course, all pretty high on my list of must gets.

I smoked some Moose and Lobsta last week, gray market grow from Oregon, and it was really good.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Me too, Prof P is probably my favorite breeder. I really need to save a few bucks and score more packs. Megafauna, PHC, Salmon River OG, and Pineapple Fields of course, all pretty high on my list of must gets.


I agree, I’ve gotten sidetracked the past few years and would love to explore his work more. The blue side of the cannabis spectrum has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is it better than elk?


Well yes and no. 
It depends on the age of animal and what time of yr it was harvested. You can pretty much buy farm raised elk meat that is top notch beef. 

Either one, is miles better than anything you can get in supermarket.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I agree, I’ve gotten sidetracked the past few years and would love to explore his work more. The blue side of the cannabis spectrum has always been a favorite of mine.


I have heard the Super Silver cut he has is legendary, too, some of his hazy stuff seems pretty exciting.
I got sidetracked, too. Maybe we should try to coordinate our purchases and make some F2s to work with and share. I bet _those_ F2’s would be pretty stable.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have heard the Super Silver cut he has is legendary, too, some of his hazy stuff seems pretty exciting.


I’m sure everything from Professor P has been through a rigorous selection process. He doesn’t ride the hype train, but his crosses deliver. My Magoo was overwhelming, a friend who regularly dabs couldn’t function after smoking her. Very potent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m sure everything from Professor P has been through a rigorous selection process. He doesn’t ride the hype train, but his crosses deliver. My Magoo was overwhelming, a friend who regularly dabs couldn’t function after smoking her. Very potent.


Yeah, he is the real deal. I am very close to Oregon, I should try to head over there and score his gear in person. I would just get it at a dispensary, but I think he is based near Eugene or something, maybe Veneta?

Magoo looks overwhelming, it really does.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Doing some planning for next run and decided to let go of some stuff I always say I'm gonna run and don't or stuff I have no interest in.
> 
> These are totally free, all I ask is that you only take what you can truly grow. Some of the beanho stuff is nearing 8 years old but always refrigerated. The dusted bud and bad dawg freebies should be pretty fresh. The sams crosses are as old as your average highschool junior but contain fire if you like 90-110 day flowers.
> 
> ...


If I thought I would have the time, the long bottom leaf and sweet tooth crosses sound great.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Platinum Huckleberry Cookies has been on my short list for a while. I grew out Blue Magoo from Prof. P and loved it. I imagine the PHC is flavor extravaganza.
> *edit for Magoo pic*
> View attachment 4215578


Your B. Magoo is beautiful

I've always loved Dynasty. I missed out on Blue Magoo and Des*Tar BX. But I've always wanted to try those and a couple others from yrs ago. His Moose n Lobsta pics are incredible

The PHC x 3Chems will probably be one of the first I grow out. I'm not sure what to expect out of these beans but I hope the chems don't over power them.


LubdaNugs said:


> I agree, I’ve gotten sidetracked the past few years and would love to explore his work more. The blue side of the cannabis spectrum has always been a favorite of mine.


My thoughts exactly. I've gotten bogged down hunting certain genetics and suddenly realized how little variety I had going. 
I just germed a bunch new and really old stuff to try to get back on track a little...if there is such a thing, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Doing some planning for next run and decided to let go of some stuff I always say I'm gonna run and don't or stuff I have no interest in.
> 
> These are totally free, all I ask is that you only take what you can truly grow. Some of the beanho stuff is nearing 8 years old but always refrigerated. The dusted bud and bad dawg freebies should be pretty fresh. The sams crosses are as old as your average highschool junior but contain fire if you like 90-110 day flowers.
> 
> ...


I'm sure whoever grows those will find some gems. That's really kind of you to offer those out. 
Very cool


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m sure everything from Professor P has been through a rigorous selection process. He doesn’t ride the hype train, but his crosses deliver. My Magoo was overwhelming, a friend who regularly dabs couldn’t function after smoking her. Very potent.


that OR cut of willies, the real one, will do that to ya. Underrated imho. have no doubt the major league is that one or close relative. Never found anything close in bean form, so nice to see your report, Lub, appreciated.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I just got a touch curious after the claim and looks like moose got on the colorado big game list in 2012, something like 200 tags for 16,000 applicants and similar for years since. We have a preference point system here so looks like if I want to test for myself I'll have to start applying for points and maybe I'll draw one before I die!


Last one.
SS, sounds like your F&W regs are like ours, even if you don't get drawn keep applying and you'll accumulate those points. You'll get a tag eventually. I hunt on tribal land so we have different regs.
Or if you _really_ want to try it I could send ya send you some. I've sent packages to other members here and it went smooth.
We always have ours butchered up by the same guy. Very clean professional work. His 10 yr daughter helps him and I giggle every time I pull a package out for dinner and see her adorable handwriting on it.

Sorry for derailing the thread Gen.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Doing some planning for next run and decided to let go of some stuff I always say I'm gonna run and don't or stuff I have no interest in.
> 
> These are totally free, all I ask is that you only take what you can truly grow. Some of the beanho stuff is nearing 8 years old but always refrigerated. The dusted bud and bad dawg freebies should be pretty fresh. The sams crosses are as old as your average highschool junior but contain fire if you like 90-110 day flowers.
> 
> ...


If u havent gotten rid of everything, Ive got a couple GPS packs I may not get to and was thinking about trying to get together some type of raffle. I know charity auctions are usually easier but I think a raffle could get more people involved. There are always people in need/good causes etc. I know it may take a little planning but if anybody knows of anybody who's done something like this, or wants to try and piece something like this together... lez do it!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> that OR cut of willies, the real one, will do that to ya. Underrated imho. have no doubt the major league is that one or close relative. Never found anything close in bean form, so nice to see your report, Lub, appreciated.


He is coming out with Blue Magoo bx3, might be worth checking out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If u havent gotten rid of everything, Ive got a couple GPS packs I may not get to and was thinking about trying to get together some type of raffle. I know charity auctions are usually easier but I think a raffle could get more people involved. There are always people in need/good causes etc. I know it may take a little planning but if anybody knows of anybody who's done something like this, or wants to try and piece something like this together... lez do it!


Really love the idea Blow. If this comes to be shoot me a msg. I've got one unopened pack left I can throw in. 
And if someone starts a thread for this, please tag me.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Last one.
> SS, sounds like your F&W regs are like ours, even if you don't get drawn keep applying and you'll accumulate those points. You'll get a tag eventually. I hunt on tribal land so we have different regs.
> Or if you _really_ want to try it I could send ya send you some. I've sent packages to other members here and it went smooth.
> We always have ours butchered up by the same guy. Very clean professional work. His 10 yr daughter helps him and I giggle every time I pull a package out for dinner and see her adorable handwriting on it.
> ...


It's all educational for me...

I'm just know getting used to real beef,not store beef...
Mind blowing how different they are..

Pheasant is what I love,fried with cheese/Ortega dip.... damn it's about time to do some road hunting.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> It's all educational for me...
> 
> I'm just know getting used to real beef,not store beef...
> Mind blowing how different they are..
> ...


Geez, I'm starving now, lol.

Quick question. Whats the difference between an IX and F2s?
I'm trying to figure out if these Star Dawg IXs should be called F2s or F3s. I'm probably overthinking this but I do want to make sure I label them correctly in case someone decides to use them in one their own projects.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Geez, I'm starving now, lol.
> 
> Quick question. Whats the difference between an IX and F2s?
> I'm trying to figure out if these Star Dawg IXs should be called F2s or F3s. I'm probably overthinking this but I do want to make sure I label them correctly in case someone decides to use them in one their own projects.


I have been looking for good info on IX crosses, to no real luck..

I would more than likely go with ix2/2.0 or something similar..


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Geez, I'm starving now, lol.
> 
> Quick question. Whats the difference between an IX and F2s?
> I'm trying to figure out if these Star Dawg IXs should be called F2s or F3s. I'm probably overthinking this but I do want to make sure I label them correctly in case someone decides to use them in one their own projects.


I’ve seen similar crosses called a back cross by more than one breeder.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Platinum Huckleberry Cookies has been on my short list for a while. I grew out Blue Magoo from Prof. P and loved it. I imagine the PHC is flavor extravaganza.
> *edit for Magoo pic*
> View attachment 4215578


I love blue magoo, but it is for more experienced growers.
Can be a little finicky in my opinion 
That nug looks like a tasty treat.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 14, 2018)

I have some star pupil x blue magoo beans. They havent ever been run yet. Should go together pretty good. The blue magoo cut I've run was very picky like @tatonka said above. It was very ph unfriendly. Small swings in ph caused it to curl most of it bigger fan leaves and die off. And nute strength needed to stay super low. But is great smoke.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> It's all educational for me...
> 
> I'm just know getting used to real beef,not store beef...
> Mind blowing how different they are..
> ...


You got a good bird dog? I love me some pheasant hunting .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I love blue magoo, but it is for more experienced growers.
> Can be a little finicky in my opinion
> That nug looks like a tasty treat.





whytewidow said:


> I have some star pupil x blue magoo beans. They havent ever been run yet. Should go together pretty good. The blue magoo cut I've run was very picky like @tatonka said above. It was very ph unfriendly. Small swings in ph caused it to curl most of it bigger fan leaves and die off. And nute strength needed to stay super low. But is great smoke.


My Blue Magoo loved my setup, but I did dial back the nutrients. I feel like most blueberry strains like lower then average nutrient levels.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My Blue Magoo loved my setup, but I did dial back the nutrients. I feel like most blueberry strains like lower then average nutrient levels.


Yeah my first run bc I run so many different strains at once. I didnt mix my nutes different for each strain. And the blue magoo didnt take to well to it. Second run was alot better. I tended to its needs by itself. She put out some very nice frosty nugs. But she def took very light nutes all through veg n flower.

Edit: I agree on the blueberry liking lower nute levels. But this sherb NL blueberry cross I'm running from @eastcoastmo is a food hog. I'm clear up to 5.4 dry grams per gallon of megacrop. On her. And could probably raise it just a little more. And shes eating a gallon and a half a day. Shes wearing me out feeding her. Lol but man she smells amazing.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

2 ORGI F2s transplanted here in flower with one showing a couple pistils and the other showing nothing but I have a feeling. These are strong and the known female bigger than the other and both with “praying” leaves for a while now. 

One Copper Chemf2 from Briscoe rapidly gaining strength in early flower. Several of these Chem related strains seem to start slow and keep gaining momentum thru flower.

Vaping Northern Skunk x C99 chopped a week ago. Face ripping rush on first hit. Very reminiscent of C99 onset!! Not too racey but the rush on inhale and topsoil/Hash note on exhale. 

By the look of browning pistils, I will be having plenty of Sleeskunk F2s from 2 plants.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/blue-ripper-bx2-pheno-3.977882/

I started a grow journal to keep record of the progress on these super promising beans from @GroErr 

Please subscribe if you like. I am hella busy in the Summer, but in the Winter I have time to Grow and Show.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2018)

Brisco county's finest-1copper orgi & 1orgi f2-thanks amigo


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If u havent gotten rid of everything, Ive got a couple GPS packs I may not get to and was thinking about trying to get together some type of raffle. I know charity auctions are usually easier but I think a raffle could get more people involved. There are always people in need/good causes etc. I know it may take a little planning but if anybody knows of anybody who's done something like this, or wants to try and piece something like this together... lez do it!


I love this idea, I have a couple packs to donate. More importantly I could even build a website to legitimately raffle the stuff off using secure credit card processors, and use a decent random number generation function (Mersenne Twister, anyone?) to pick winners.

You could donate the cash or use it to organize other events. I don’t care, this is the sort of thing that makes me excited.

The seedbank websites only get their payment accounts suspended because they leave their websites up for a long period of time. Ever heard of pop up restaurants? I think I know how to solve this problem with fairly simple means, but folks don’t think about it laterally because they don’t grok the implications of widely virtualized computational infrastructure as a commodity, so no stoner-ass seedbank is doing it. Safe electronic payment for cannabis products is technically possible now, I am sure of it. It will only take a little infrastructure wizardry and a smattering of code.

But I digressed, for a one-off raffle? Shit, no problem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> they don’t grok the implications


 Short human words are like trying to lift water with a knife.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love this idea, I have a couple packs to donate. More importantly I could even build a website to legitimately raffle the stuff off using secure credit card processors, and use a decent random number generation function (Mersenne Twister, anyone?) to pick winners.
> 
> You could donate the cash or use it to organize other events. I don’t care, this is the sort of thing that makes me excited.
> 
> ...


Luv it family! Im thinking "monthly (cannabis) community giveback" something like that.. I'll shoot you a message tomorrow. Anybody else interested, or with any ideas.. lets make this happen! Sorry for cloggin the thread guys.. After we chat maybe we can start a thread!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 14, 2018)

Sorry for the extra post-wouldn't let me put this pic in last post
Meltdown-thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> I have been looking for good info on IX crosses, to no real luck..
> 
> I would more than likely go with ix2/2.0 or something similar..


That sounds good to me. IX2 it is.
Thank you


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 15, 2018)

cbanana #2 x (bluecaliyo x starfighter) beans coming along nicely.
(biodiesel x sour dubb) x (bluecaliyo x starfighter)
I'm pretty excited about these two crosses.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Short human words are like trying to lift water with a knife.


If you keep dropping hints, folks might start to realize you actively read and recall books; Very unfashionable.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Luv it family! Im thinking "monthly (cannabis) community giveback" something like that.. I'll shoot you a message tomorrow. Anybody else interested, or with any ideas.. lets make this happen! Sorry for cloggin the thread guys.. After we chat maybe we can start a thread!


When is this raffle happening? If its gonna be a bit. I'll toss is a 10 pack of each of the crosses I just dusted.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> If you keep dropping hints, folks might start to realize you actively read and recall books; Very unfashionable.


Stoners don’t read you know.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Stoners don’t read you know.


Right.....
They listen to Clutch


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Moose? Sorry but I wont post pics of a harvested animal out respect for the nonhunters and vegans here. Its staple food source for my family but others may not feel that way.
> Just trying to be respectful.


I love to hunt , and I love knowing most of the meat I eat was wild, organic, and was all prepared by my hand . 
If someone doesn’t agree with my opinion, that’s ok, I got big shoulders. 
To many people have distanced themselves from what’s real, and think meat should come from a supermarket where no animals where harmed in making the meat.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 15, 2018)

Sister to the mimosa  stud and mother to the f2
enjoy your morning
short cured mimosa


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Stoners don’t read you know.





tatonka said:


> Right.....
> They listen to ClutchView attachment 4216044


I do both, damn right I do. I used to sing and play some Clutch covers, that shit takes some serious lungs! Dude is such a great vocalist.


whytewidow said:


> When is this raffle happening? If its gonna be a bit. I'll toss is a 10 pack of each of the crosses I just dusted.


We don’t have a plan yet, but I think there is plenty of time for donations, and hopefully it will be an ongoing event, maybe monthly? It depends how it goes. Excited to talk to @blowincherrypie about it today and see what we come up with.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> View attachment 4216097 Sister to the mimosa  stud and mother to the f2
> enjoy your morning
> short cured mimosa


Stay tuned for a Schromosa grow journal

That bud looks killer


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love to hunt , and I love knowing most of the meat I eat was wild, organic, and was all prepared by my hand .
> If someone doesn’t agree with my opinion, that’s ok, I got big shoulders.
> To many people have distanced themselves from what’s real, and think meat should come from a supermarket where no animals where harmed in making the meat.
> View attachment 4216073


Not sure why I'm being quoted here? But it looks like a successful hunt. Congrats on the tag.
Looks like its easily over 1000lbs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Some kind of super myth trying to be dispelled here or....


----------



## boybelue (Oct 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love to hunt , and I love knowing most of the meat I eat was wild, organic, and was all prepared by my hand .
> If someone doesn’t agree with my opinion, that’s ok, I got big shoulders.
> To many people have distanced themselves from what’s real, and think meat should come from a supermarket where no animals where harmed in making the meat.
> View attachment 4216073


Wow I've never really thought about the work after with one that size! Just white tail here in the SE, do yall somewhat dress it out on site, I mean a 1000+ lbs! thats a lotta animal!


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love to hunt , and I love knowing most of the meat I eat was wild, organic, and was all prepared by my hand .
> If someone doesn’t agree with my opinion, that’s ok, I got big shoulders.
> To many people have distanced themselves from what’s real, and think meat should come from a supermarket where no animals where harmed in making the meat.
> View attachment 4216073


great picture and I hunt for meat as well.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2018)

Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis is really growing faster and now budding quicker at an accelerating rate. Also trimmed a couple leaves from an ORGI f2 and it smelled like lilacs.

Trying to decide what to call a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk if that works out. Sleespank Monkey?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Trying to decide what to call a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk if that works out. Sleespank Monkey?


Spunky.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis is really growing faster and now budding quicker at an accelerating rate. Also trimmed a couple leaves from an ORGI f2 and it smelled like lilacs.
> 
> Trying to decide what to call a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk if that works out. Sleespank Monkey?


Shock the monkey? Old Peter gabriel song


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## THT (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Trying to decide what to call a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk if that works out. Sleespank Monkey?


Skunky Monkey


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)

Happy to report that 4 of 5 Sweet Dixie are shirleys, upbucketed, and moved to center stage. The one in the middle was last to pop and been playing catch up, but surprisingly expressed sheness 3 days before any others.

 

All the discussion in "the dark thread" about early copper chem vs current copper chem...I just know that daddy cop is 'strong like bull' while letting the girliness play. The cop squad @ 5 weeks.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Right.....
> They listen to ClutchView attachment 4216044


had to go back and watch the concert on AXS again. Like to see em live.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Happy to report that 4 of 5 Sweet Dixie are shirleys, upbucketed, and moved to center stage. The one in the middle was last to pop and been playing catch up, but surprisingly expressed sheness 3 days before any others.
> 
> View attachment 4216332
> 
> ...


4/4 on Copper dolato up. pics when reaching puberty. Previous fuckup was obviously something I did. Gratzi on the fillup. Admire the chucking. Am gonna try my ownself pretty quick, dream of mine.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis is really growing faster and now budding quicker at an accelerating rate. Also trimmed a couple leaves from an ORGI f2 and it smelled like lilacs.
> 
> Trying to decide what to call a Space Monkey x Sleeskunk if that works out. Sleespank Monkey?


Curious skunk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Happy to report that 4 of 5 Sweet Dixie are shirleys, upbucketed, and moved to center stage. The one in the middle was last to pop and been playing catch up, but surprisingly expressed sheness 3 days before any others.
> 
> View attachment 4216332
> 
> ...


You nailed it.
Mod'ing that thread is gonna turn poor genuity into one of these guys if he aint careful.






Edit: Excited to see those sweet Dixies hit heavy flower.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not sure why I'm being quoted here? But it looks like a successful hunt. Congrats on the tag.
> Looks like its easily over 1000lbs.


Thanks 
Shouldn’t let anti’s n vegetarians stop you from posting a hunting pic , is all.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

Things are rolling right along. The plants are starting to show sex. Copper Orange 1 female, 1 male, and 2 yet to show. GMO x Swayze 1 female and 2 yet to show. Jelly Pie f2s are yet to show.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wow I've never really thought about the work after with one that size! Just white tail here in the SE, do yall somewhat dress it out on site, I mean a 1000+ lbs! thats a lotta animal!


Ya, we break it down into smaller pieces to hang , the size depends on how far we need to carry it. It’s not a lot of fun at that point


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> Shouldn’t let anti’s n vegetarians stop you from posting a hunting pic , is all.


Oh I know but at the same time I try to treat folks how I want to be treated. If they respect my right to hunt I'll respect their choice to eat tofu, 

Plus, I'm so far beyond feeling obligated to explain my families culture or lifestyle choices.

But I am gonna dig out the pics of the biggest one I got and pm them to ya. We dont get the big mammoths they get in Alaska but its pretty big for these parts. (16pt 1250lb bull)

And I don't know why but I thought you were off trekking the high mountains hunting billies. I must've been torched and thinking of your avi, lol.


BigHornBuds said:


> Ya, we break it down into smaller pieces to hang , the size depends on how far we need to carry it. It’s not a lot of fun at that point


That is a lot of work. Did you at least have a 4 wheeler or did you hike in deep on foot? I lucked out one yr and got one right off our camp road. Not super big but enough that we used a car carrier and gingerly winched it out.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks @THT for the seeds.

Columbian gold X cackleberry #2) X Cackleberry
I've been calling them Co2
Day of Pic: 28
12/12 from seed
2 Females (front and back in picture)

Both are really similar to each other in expression
Very healthy, very vigorous and Heavy Drinkers.
 I do like the structure


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh I know but at the same time I try to treat folks how I want to be treated. If they respect my right to hunt I'll respect their choice to eat tofu,
> 
> Plus, I'm so far beyond feeling obligated to explain my families culture or lifestyle choices.
> 
> ...


I wish I was in the mountains chasing goats n sheep. Where I am , every year I shoot a ram I have to sit out the next year. So I get a sheep tag every 2nd yr. this year I was guiding a friend to a ram , he quit before pulling the trigger. Wasted my whole summer. But have realized I’m meant to Mountain Hunt alone,
Looking for deer now, got a mule & white tail tag. Don’t know if I’ll even bother looking for a WT.

There’s a thread call big game hunters show off your stuff, in toke n talk
I’ve put a few pics in there .(don’t wanna fill this with dead animals)


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2018)

We have had such cold and wet crap and my NL boy seems to have a sort of bud rot as flowers open and turn brown or die. Sleeskunk May pull extra shift.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 16, 2018)

So I'm looking to start my own little project was going to play around with my personal favorite strain which is Sunshine Daydream. I wanted to add a little more terps to the mix. Here is a some of my gear I wanted to choose from for a pollen chuck with the ssdd.

Black cherry soda
Marion berry
Purple fat pie
Sweet tooth #3
Strawberry Queen
Chernobyl 
Strawberry Cough


What would you think would be a tasty cross?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 16, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> So I'm looking to start my own little project was going to play around with my personal favorite strain which is Sunshine Daydream. I wanted to add a little more terps to the mix. Here is a some of my gear I wanted to choose from for a pollen chuck with the ssdd.
> 
> Black cherry soda
> Marion berry
> ...


Yes!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> So I'm looking to start my own little project was going to play around with my personal favorite strain which is Sunshine Daydream. I wanted to add a little more terps to the mix. Here is a some of my gear I wanted to choose from for a pollen chuck with the ssdd.
> 
> Black cherry soda
> Marion berry
> ...


Chernobyl x Sunshine Day Dream


----------



## THT (Oct 16, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Thanks @THT for the seeds


Looking great Senokai. I appreciate you giving them a try. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted... Those ladies should not disappoint. I also like the name you gave them 
Did you happen to pop any of the other crosses? What was the ratio of germination? Also what male/female ratio?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> Shouldn’t let anti’s n vegetarians stop you from posting a hunting pic , is all.


I'm a vegetarian and i don't care if you hunt, it's your right as an american . We aren't all like that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I wish I was in the mountains chasing goats n sheep. Where I am , every year I shoot a ram I have to sit out the next year. So I get a sheep tag every 2nd yr. this year I was guiding a friend to a ram , he quit before pulling the trigger. Wasted my whole summer. But have realized I’m meant to Mountain Hunt alone,
> Looking for deer now, got a mule & white tail tag. Don’t know if I’ll even bother looking for a WT.
> 
> There’s a thread call big game hunters show off your stuff, in toke n talk
> I’ve put a few pics in there .(don’t wanna fill this with dead animals)


Geez, sorry you lost all that time. I get wanting to be alone out there. I think that's true for a lot hunters. They prefer solitude. 
There's a small herd of whitetails that visit me every morning. They romp around and eat the crab apples. There's a little buck that is straight full of piss and vinegar. Its funny as hell to watch him play. Soon they'll go deep into the woods though.

I'll check that thread out. I have some pics I could add plus have a few short videos from just this wk.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> So I'm looking to start my own little project was going to play around with my personal favorite strain which is Sunshine Daydream. I wanted to add a little more terps to the mix. Here is a some of my gear I wanted to choose from for a pollen chuck with the ssdd.
> 
> Black cherry soda
> Marion berry
> ...


That's an impressive list of cuts so I'm just gonna 2nd Lubs answer. "Yes".
Yes to everything but especially Black Cherry Soda.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Ghostown F2 x Swayzee 41 days of veg in transition to hit 12/12 before apogee. 1 of each showing 2 not. The one in the 4.5 in pot looks totally different,
 
the other 3
   
I have been known to mislabel shit but I really don't think so, it was 1 of a double planting that got transplanted, it was always the smallest but the transplant slowed it down more.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm a vegetarian and i don't care if you hunt, it's your right as an american . We aren't all like that.


I have nothing against people not eating meat, if I had to rely on supermarket meat , I’m sure I’d eat a lot less. 


Tangerine_ said:


> Geez, sorry you lost all that time. I get wanting to be alone out there. I think that's true for a lot hunters. They prefer solitude.
> There's a small herd of whitetails that visit me every morning. They romp around and eat the crab apples. There's a little buck that is straight full of piss and vinegar. Its funny as hell to watch him play. Soon they'll go deep into the woods though.
> 
> I'll check that thread out. I have some pics I could add plus have a few short videos from just this wk.


It’s ok, it kept me in good physics shape this yr. a one year break from hunting mtns, you will really feel it the next yr. Next year I’m going for my book ram. 
But I made him do work on my camps, bought me a new tent n wood stove , food , gear etc. next yr I’ll be hunting in style. 
6x12 icefishing shack , with a wood stove & pipe ring. Sure beats the tarp I had before .


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You nailed it.
> Mod'ing that thread is gonna turn poor genuity into one of these guys if he aint careful.
> 
> 
> ...


That's all on them other MODS,I'm truly surprised the thread is still up,going off how fast they shut down that Gage thread.... money talks tho,so not really surprised.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank goodness cause I'm feeling a little guilty for the latest dumpster fire over there.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thank goodness cause I'm feeling a little guilty for the latest dumpster fire over there.


Only thing I look for to MOD is them"buy kush here" post

& personal threats...


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's all on them other MODS,I'm truly surprised the thread is still up,going off how fast they shut down that Gage thread.... money talks tho,so not really surprised.
> View attachment 4216652


This thread is the best. Thank you for having it. I respect everyone here and the egos don't inflate.
I have learned a lot from your page and I am feeling the love.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

Some fresh heat to run..
 
Candied fuel first for sure..


----------



## doniawon (Oct 16, 2018)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> So I'm looking to start my own little project was going to play around with my personal favorite strain which is Sunshine Daydream. I wanted to add a little more terps to the mix. Here is a some of my gear I wanted to choose from for a pollen chuck with the ssdd.
> 
> Black cherry soda
> Marion berry
> ...


Sc, Chernobyl and St..using ssdd this round too.. I love using the big sativa males.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 16, 2018)

Some of those Copper Orgi queens from that one guy are straight up shtanky already. Took cuts from the one with the shortest internode spaces and least stretch and she reeks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Thank goodness cause I'm feeling a little guilty for the latest dumpster fire over there.


It’s like watching German porn; Hard to guess when the shit is going to fly next, but you know it’s going to be soon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s like watching German porn; Hard to guess when the shit is going to fly next, but you know it’s going to be soon.


Old english porn is really great too! The different phrases and slang with the accents is tops. Such a different ordeal than the typical hollywood porno platform.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Edit: Excited to see those sweet Dixies hit heavy flower.


Yeah, you know what's odd? I had two males show in that tent. One sweet dixie, but the other was the Black D.O.G. fem bean plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Old english porn is really great too! The different phrases and slang with the accents is tops. Such a different ordeal than the typical hollywood porno platform.


English girls are my bane. FU Yorkshire!
Especially the gingers. 

To any ginger lasses hailing from Yorkshire; I mean that in the gentlest, most respectfully loving way.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, you know what's odd? I had two males show in that tent. One sweet dixie, but the other was the Black D.O.G. fem bean plant.


Crazy about the black dog, i would think hso had their shit together a little better.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 16, 2018)

THT said:


> Looking great Senokai. I appreciate you giving them a try. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted... Those ladies should not disappoint. I also like the name you gave them
> Did you happen to pop any of the other crosses? What was the ratio of germination? Also what male/female ratio?


@THT,

I popped three strains. Co2, Cackleberry x Coletrain and Papayahuasca.
100% germ rate across all 3 strains
Co2 - Both female
Cackleberry X Coletrain - Havnt shown yet
Papayahuasca - Both female


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, you know what's odd? I had two males show in that tent. One sweet dixie, but the other was the Black D.O.G. fem bean plant.


 You should probably spend weeks freaking out about it and defaming HSO and making a huge asshole out of yourself on online forums, it really seems like the most measured course to take.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You should probably spend weeks freaking out about it and defaming HSO and making a huge asshole out of yourself on online forums, it really seems like the most measured course to take.









I guess it all depends on what you're looking at.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 16, 2018)

copper orgi 2 is female.
1 was male, gone. 3 is male, gone.
All stinky. Fruity chem. Nice.
Will post pic when uppotted.

Edit: @Amos Otis is it orgi, like the sex romp or orgi like the martial arts atire?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess it all depends on what you're looking at.


I really need to refrain from drunkposting.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 16, 2018)

I couldn't help myself @genuity I've been eyeballing these since I seen some of your pics. I think I'm going to have to get hooch too. Are there any specific traits I should be looking for when I pop these?
 

And @Amos Otis did I read somebody say they found a plant that has lilac terps in your orgi? There's not many stains that have lilac terps, where might I find this or what specifically is it called?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

@genuity permission asked to chuck ghostown F2 x Swayzee to make f2s?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> And @Amos Otis did I read somebody say they found a plant that has lilac terps in your orgi? There's not many stains that have lilac terps, where might I find this or what specifically is it called?


Below is the post you're referring to.



hillbill said:


> Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis is really growing faster and now budding quicker at an accelerating rate. Also trimmed a couple leaves from an ORGI f2 and it smelled like lilacs.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Edit: @Amos Otis is it orgi, like the sex romp or orgi like the martial arts atire?


It started out as orange goji, but an old amigo @kmog33 shortened it on a plant marker to ORGI. The rest is ongoing sexy weed history.  

[As I've never heard of the martial arts attire, I tend to lean towards the romp.]


----------



## macsnax (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Below is the post you're referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these ogri f2's obtainable?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

Brisco.. Brisco definitely in the house..




Sweet Dixie gettin wet wet


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/schrom-x-mimosa-schromosa-pheno-hunt.977987/

Just getting rolling on popping another round of beans.
These are the work of @CannaBruh 

There is going to be something great from this cross I'm sure.

Stop by and check it out if you like.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

It's going down!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Are these ogri f2's obtainable?


There's a spot reserved for them here where they will be el-cheapo w/ freebies:

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc

An e-mail or 2 might get Paul to speed up the process.  Much thanks for your interest.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a spot reserved for them here where they will be el-cheapo w/ freebies:
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> An e-mail or 2 might get Paul to speed up the process.  Much thanks for your interest.


What went wrong with the fem project?


----------



## macsnax (Oct 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's a spot reserved for them here where they will be el-cheapo w/ freebies:
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> An e-mail or 2 might get Paul to speed up the process.  Much thanks for your interest.


Thanks, I will shoot them an email. Considering the parents it should have some good smells and flavors, with or without the lilac.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What went wrong with the fem project?


It was a keeper berry Goji I ran for a couple of years; pics are in the Bodhi thread. I know not what went wrong. I used GA 3 first time, colloidal silver the 2nd, following all steps precisely. Never got nuts. Fortunately the 2nd fail, I had an AO pretty boy that would have otherwise been culled.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 17, 2018)

I wanna run some of these crosses. Anyone selling, trading or making donations?


----------



## Strainly (Oct 17, 2018)

*BlueBerry Dragon Fire*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 17, 2018)

Its from 7 East Genetics, I was looking at them on strainly, seems like a small time breeder in Canada who sells through strainly.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


I think all strainly is trying to do is invite people that want to sell the gear they've made. I've spoken to them a few times, they're good peeps. I actually invited them to stop by and see if anyone had gear they were confident enough in to put in other people's gardens. If I was out of line, I apologize. It was me, not them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think all strainly is trying to do is invite people that want to sell the gear they've made. I've spoken to them a few times, they're good peeps. I actually invited them to stop by and see if anyone had gear they were confident enough in to put in other people's gardens. If I was out of line, I apologize. It was me, not them.


No problem, I thought they were another crop king, lol. That's a different scenario and hell if small time cats are showing on straitly I'll check it. Cheers man.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


You might sound like a dick idk, but I agree with you.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think all strainly is trying to do is invite people that want to sell the gear they've made. I've spoken to them a few times, they're good peeps. I actually invited them to stop by and see if anyone had gear they were confident enough in to put in other people's gardens. If I was out of line, I apologize. It was me, not them.


Classic case of when one should read befor posting.

Carry on.

Edit, in fact I should probably get it of my shell.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No problem, I thought they were another crop king, lol. That's a different scenario and hell if small time cats are showing on straitly I'll check it. Cheers man.


Yeah check it out, I've been over there for a few months. Seeds, clones, pollen, it's worth having on your list of places to frequent.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah check it out, I've been over there for a few months. Seeds, clones, pollen, it's worth having on your list of places to frequent.


I’ve been looking threw the listings and it’s fun. I could waste s lot of time just perusing. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

Checked the plants and have a final tally.
GMO x Swayze 2 out of 3 are female.
Copper Orange 3 out of 4 are female.
Jelly Pie f2 all dudes. I’m psyched to see what these gals can do. Thanks again to @genuity and @Amos Otis for the chance to run your gear. The next couple of months should be fun.
The tent pre-thinning, I might save back one of the JP males for chucking.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


I feel u eso.. I mean it is a decent little site and all, but part of what makes this thread so great is the people in the thread are the ones putting in the work. They get to see it all from pollen-seed-bud.. without the chucker being somewhat present, idk if its the same.. u feel me?

If some of u guys, like yourself and the rest of the chuckers here (great group here btw.. I really appreciate what ALL you guys are doing for the community ), want to put your wares on strainly that would make sense and this thread would be your best advertisement! using this thread as advertisement for chuckers who arent around... idk.. but what the fuck do i know? lol


----------



## tatonka (Oct 17, 2018)

Do work!!! 
Game Changing 
I say
Pollen for the chuckers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I feel u eso.. I mean it is a decent little site and all, but part of what makes this thread so great is the people in the thread are the ones putting in the work. They get to see it all from pollen-seed-bud.. without the chucker being somewhat present, idk if its the same.. u feel me?
> 
> If some of u guys, like yourself and the rest of the chuckers here (great group here btw.. I really appreciate what ALL you guys are doing for the community ), want to put your wares on strainly that would make sense and this thread would be your best advertisement! using this thread as advertisement for chuckers who arent around... idk.. but what the fuck do i know? lol


That was my line of thinking but I don't want to rain on anyones parade. I like seeing the work that we all do and the personal feel of it all.
My first thoughts were:


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.



I so agree with this statement. The best part of this thread is the fact that it really is the community putting in the work. Its like getting a glimpse into peoples gardens, and seeing the results of their work. Please lets keep it that way


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2018)

Us chuckers must be making a bigger wave,than we think....
We make breeders rethink what they put out & at Times dictate what we what to see...

Times are changing.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Us chuckers must be making a bigger wave,than we think....
> We make breeders rethink what they put out & at Times dictate what we what to see...
> 
> Times are changing.


 I am gonna just leave this here.
#rolemodel


----------



## macsnax (Oct 18, 2018)

Pollen painters! How artistic, lol. I like it.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 18, 2018)

I never messed a lot with pollen until 2010 when I got my hands on a strain stolen from a university. I used silver to back it up. I've been a painter since.

My latest lab project is tissue culture.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

These little shits look hard as fuck.
Hickok Haze x Tomahawk (male)
Home chuck.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> These little shits look hard as fuck.
> Hickok Haze x Tomahawk (male)
> Home chuck.View attachment 4217606


What's the Hickok haze high like.?


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

bobqp said:


> What's the Hickok haze high like.?


Very vigorous and as long as you dont keep this thin leaf 12 week pheno you should get some trippy weed.
It also lacked "loud flavor"
I had some shorter time finishing phenos but they did not have frost.
Tomahawk phenos were all tasty and some even had sour and meaty smells.
Hickok haze was not affected at all by powdery mildew, ph swings, light leaks, heat stress or overfeeding.
Grew huge and stretches to a treeoutdoorindoor


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

8 to 9 week pheno of Hichock haze
I did make some tomahawk cross seeds with this plant too.


Smelled like Tigers Blood Snow Cone mix

Looks kind of like the Guava cut


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 18, 2018)

Only 1 meltdown made it  so I popped 2 more & 3 chaka kahn's-thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Us chuckers must be making a bigger wave,than we think....
> We make breeders rethink what they put out & at Times dictate what we what to see...
> 
> Times are changing.


Look how many breeder came from here already, you, bigworm, and many more , i told you before this thread feel like overgrow back in the days


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 18, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Look how many breeder came from here already, you, bigworm, and many more , i told you before this thread feel like overgrow back in the days


I gotta lotta luv for the homie @bigworm6969 .. Life been throwin a lot at the brother.. make sure we keep him and his family in our thoughts (and prayers if thats your thing.. sure it cant hurt).. Sometimes jus checkin it wit people can be helpful in tough times


----------



## Strainly (Oct 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So is that a personal chuck or are you pedaling gear? I'm kind of hoping this thread doesn't go down the "a great place to advertise big money projects" I like the small none corporate feel. Sorry if I sound like a dick.


Only meant to share the photo of a beautiful pheno from an individual but apparently quite talented breeder from Canada. Apologies if photos need to strictly come from personal gardens. Was only for the beauty of the plant (no link, no comment).


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2018)

I see alot of stuff here better than what I see on some of them breeder threads.
I think some of you guys need to put your stuff up on strainly and see if you get any hits.people are always looking for rare and different strains.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 18, 2018)

tang pow 3 f2 #1 responded the best to a little lst. I usually top everything, but decided not to for this round.
Should start flipping some of these riu gifts in 12 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> tang pow 3 f2 #1 responded the best to a little lst. I usually top everything, but decided not to for this round.View attachment 4217849
> Should start flipping some of these riu gifts in 12 days.


That is looking nice! A lot like the mom #3 for sure with those bright green leaves. Hopefully she flowers like the mom cuz it was a beast and pretty quick. Like 63 days from flip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Strainly said:


> Only meant to share the photo of a beautiful pheno from an individual but apparently quite talented breeder from Canada. Apologies if photos need to strictly come from personal gardens. Was only for the beauty of the plant (no link, no comment).


Sorry, I jumped the gun and assumed falsely about intent. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Man the colorful pheno of black dog is starting to look real pretty, too bad she aint got the smell #3 does. Holy moly #3 smells just like blackberries big time, so good. I'll get pics of the other 2 phenos this wkend but this one I had to share tonite. She will be getting some goji pollen too even though I'm guessing #3 will be the keeper. All 3 are close to being done at day 45ish or so. I gotta check trichs this wkend but they probably got a week or so.


Shot of the dry lvtk, shit is great smoke


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> tang pow 3 f2 #1 responded the best to a little lst. I usually top everything, but decided not to for this round.View attachment 4217849
> Should start flipping some of these riu gifts in 12 days.


I also top most everything and LST and maybe SST (Some Stress Training) but topping slows 5hings down several days and I am trying to increase my variety some. I have 4 Greenpoint Black Gold F2s just up potted that won't get topped but will go thru training of course.

Vaping Northern Skunk x C99 this morning and have 10 tanks loaded for Flowermates. This is fave chuck here. Not too edgy but plenty powerful and no couchlock! Several phenos in the cross.

I have 3 Peak Purple Kush/Northern Lights F2s just up in Solos.

Hillbill now has 2 female ORGI showing in very early flower and they are healthy with one slightly bigger. Both are still having prayer meeting!

Briscoe Copper Chem F2 is going gangbusters now, stretching, growing and budding early in flower after very slow start.

Have fun!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2018)

Mimosa

Rock solid nugs,Orange fruity cream candy(Orange'N cream)
Moves faster than my GMO x dessert breath...
But don't get you higer,but her terps are pure winning...


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4218110
> Rock solid nugs,Orange fruity cream candy(Orange'N cream)
> Moves faster than my GMO x dessert breath...
> But don't get you higer,but her terps are pure winning...


That's what I'm talking about!is this a cross you made?


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's what I'm talking about!is this a cross you made?


This is symbiotic genetics Mimosa..


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is symbiotic genetics Mimosa..


That looks awesome.Any flowering pics,I take it your gonna use that to make some seeds.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mimosa
> View attachment 4218110
> Rock solid nugs,Orange fruity cream candy(Orange'N cream)
> Moves faster than my GMO x dessert breath...
> But don't get you higer,but her terps are pure winning...


Damn that's nice man. Look tasty


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is symbiotic genetics Mimosa..


NICE..


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That looks awesome.Any flowering pics,I take it your gonna use that to make some seeds.


This the mom to to a couple chucks, used her brother in a few others...

This chuck (legend og crinkle x dessert breath)

Is everything I want in a og..from terps of gas classic 90s og...not kush at all..


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 19, 2018)

Black SS male x night rider (lemon candy pheno) Mom

Day 27 flower 

    

Magoo


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2018)

love the Legend in crosses


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2018)

#6 meltdown


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 20, 2018)

My NUGSMASHER arrived last night. Not happy with the return on my critical 2.0 + which was the only thing I ran so far. I will try some other varieties tonight but was curious what you all would recommend I pop next, looking for a good return on the smasher? Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My NUGSMASHER arrived last night. Not happy with the return on my critical 2.0 + which was the only thing I ran so far. I will try some other varieties tonight but was curious what you all would recommend I pop next, looking for a good return on the smasher? Thoughts? Thanks.


I can tell you critcal and critcal crosses can be big yielders and super fruity tastes but are very weak potency. I have a cross I made from delicious seeds critical sensi stars and all critical leaners have been weak as fuck, great taste yield but weak af. I actually just had a cross of that cross kick out another critical leaner, again big yield great taste no potency. Sucks but it does cross well and Ive had some killer phenos from the same beans just the critical leaners are weak.

If you want heavy returns Id try cannaventures lvtk or ghost og, or something like those. My lvtk is almost too potent just as dry flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk is almost too potent just as dry flower.


"_*almost*_"


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can tell you critcal and critcal crosses can be big yielders and super fruity tastes but are very weak potency. I have a cross I made from delicious seeds critical sensi stars and all critical leaners have been weak as fuck, great taste yield but weak af. I actually just had a cross of that cross kick out another critical leaner, again big yield great taste no potency. Sucks but it does cross well and Ive had some killer phenos from the same beans just the critical leaners are weak.
> 
> If you want heavy returns Id try cannaventures lvtk or ghost og, or something like those. My lvtk is almost too potent just as dry flower.


What is lvtk?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 20, 2018)

Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. Did you ever decide on a name for this cross, @genuity ?


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. Did you ever decide on a name for this cross, @genuity ?
> View attachment 4218639


Waiting to see what the nugs smoke like..

Open to all suggestions.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Waiting to see what the nugs smoke like..
> 
> Open to all suggestions.


Is Whoopie Goldberg too obvious?


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Is Whoopie Goldberg too obvious?


Oda Mae

Has a ring to it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Oda Mae
> 
> Has a ring to it.


I like this.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Oda Mae
> 
> Has a ring to it.


I was going to say Pancreatic Bliss, but Oda MAE seems like a winner.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 20, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> What is lvtk?


 Los Vegas triangle Kush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> #6 meltdown
> View attachment 4218468


Can not wait for mine to grow up


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 20, 2018)

That mimosa is really good looking @genuity. I have another about to come down, pretty pretty.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Waiting to see what the nugs smoke like..
> 
> Open to all suggestions.


ghost by ghost
ghosting
two ghosts
ghost town skunk
spirit town OG
spirit town skunk
cemetery OG
cemetery skunk


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ghost by ghost
> ghosting
> two ghosts
> ghost town skunk
> ...


Damn....

Them some good names..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 20, 2018)

Had to open up the small tent


----------



## tatonka (Oct 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. Did you ever decide on a name for this cross, @genuity ?
> View attachment 4218639


Is this one 12/12 from sprout?
I wanted to run some of these but I remember them getting huge and I am dealing with height constraints for my grows.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Is this one 12/12 from sprout?
> I wanted to run some of these but I remember them getting huge and I am dealing with height constraints for my grows.


12/12 from rooted clone here. Stretch wasn't too bad. The mom I cut her from has been pretty unruly. Kind of tall, lanky and such, but I cut her back a few times, super cropped and now I'm just letting her go.
Edit to add: The mom would not have gotten so unruly, but I didn't get to train a few plants like I normally would, when my space got too crowded. I've since gotten everything a little more spread out.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Waiting to see what the nugs smoke like..
> 
> Open to all suggestions.


Ghost of th' Rails


----------



## tatonka (Oct 20, 2018)

So, I tried to pop the seed hull off of the son of a gun and decapitated it.
What do you guys think?
Dead seedling?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> So, I tried to pop the seed hull off of the son of a gun and decapitated it.
> What do you guys think?
> Dead seedling?View attachment 4218777


I’ve done that s few times. I’m probably 8/10.


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Oct 20, 2018)

So pumped about this chuck offspring can’t wait to pop them this is female daywrecker diesel x jalabad star x 88g13hp from bodhi oh boy there is a star in the making


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> So, I tried to pop the seed hull off of the son of a gun and decapitated it.
> What do you guys think?
> Dead seedling?View attachment 4218777


dead or will die. I have found mistin just the plant, that couple days or so, it'll grow that helmet off, most times. Im ocd so I see it on there, have to make myself not mess with it, but had an ole timer show me that way. Or it'll git where you can pinch, twist or grab or otherwise help it off. But patience is a virtue. lol


----------



## Gritzman (Oct 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had really poor germ rates with the Guava D F2s initially as well. I tried to germ 10 and only 3 sprouted. This is why I held back from sending any out right away.
> So I dried them for a couple wks and they've been in fridge now for about 2 months. I'm pulling 10 more out today and I expect (hope) they'll all sprout now.
> If they do, I'm going start packaging them while I harvest the others.
> 
> ...


They are all super nice. Were are you finding your Goji OG bean.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

Cemetery og is a dope ass name @blowincherrypie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> What is lvtk?


Yes as mentioned it is Las Vegas triangle kush and it is Las Vegas lemon skunk x triangle kush. I popped just 1 bean and got a very nice triangle kush leaner and other members here have found some very nice phenos as well. Was/is easy to grow too.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 20, 2018)

Cemetery OG is ill 

But that oda mae reference is killer.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

GMO X DB
Popping beans

[email protected]


----------



## tatonka (Oct 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Waiting to see what the nugs smoke like..
> 
> Open to all suggestions.


Clairvoyant


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4218733 Had to open up the small tent View attachment 4218732


I got my eye on that GDP CLONE..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 20, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> I got my eye on that GDP CLONE..


Hell year brother hopefully she blows up like yours brother


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

GDP is great smoke. It is always a pleasure to smoke, hope yours turns out nice for you!

I'm stoked to be growing a bubba's gift which has god's gift in it which is a mendo purp cross. Hopefully it has some of that purp flavor like the GDP and mendo purp are known for.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 20, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4218733 Had to open up the small tent View attachment 4218732


That
South Beach Sherbet x Dessert Breath 
Though


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> So, I tried to pop the seed hull off of the son of a gun and decapitated it.
> What do you guys think?
> Dead seedling?View attachment 4218777





Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Hell year brother hopefully she blows up like yours brother


HELL YEAH.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> GDP is great smoke. It is always a pleasure to smoke, hope yours turns out nice for you!
> 
> I'm stoked to be growing a bubba's gift which has god's gift in it which is a mendo purp cross. Hopefully it has some of that purp flavor like the GDP and mendo purp are known for.


Yeah man my gdp has the aroma. The nice sweet smell. Its phenomenal I'm just waiting for the fall coloring to come in can't Wats to cure and smoke


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> That
> South Beach Sherbet x Dessert Breath
> Though


Yeah she’s personally on my list of keepers already giving off smells of a promising harvest out of the 3 I’ll keep the pheno in the center with the indica dominant trait as she keeps catching my eye and has the tightest internodes so I know she will stack exceptionally well


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Los Vegas triangle Kush


Thankyouz


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 21, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> They are all super nice. Were are you finding your Goji OG bean.


Thanks. The Gojis came from an extra pack I bought a couple yrs ago.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 21, 2018)

Oda Mae would make a perfect name for that cross. I love it.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes as mentioned it is Las Vegas triangle kush and it is Las Vegas lemon skunk x triangle kush. I popped just 1 bean and got a very nice triangle kush leaner and other members here have found some very nice phenos as well. Was/is easy to grow too.


That is great to hear as I actually have a pack on hand , guess I know what I will be popping next. Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2018)

Checked my Copper Chem f2 at 31 days and have a bud growing from the base of a leaf! This girl is growing and putting out buds all over. Another 2 ORGI from Amos also in early flower and lilac smells have been replaced by a sour sweat Nd sock stench! Smell more than the Copper Chem and are weeks behind. The ORGIs are both short and stout and may only LST the slightly bigger one. Almost no preflowers and then pistils shooting from buds all over the plants.

A little NS x C99 in the Underdog this morning! Nice!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can tell you critcal and critcal crosses can be big yielders and super fruity tastes but are very weak potency. I have a cross I made from delicious seeds critical sensi stars and all critical leaners have been weak as fuck, great taste yield but weak af. I actually just had a cross of that cross kick out another critical leaner, again big yield great taste no potency. Sucks but it does cross well and Ive had some killer phenos from the same beans just the critical leaners are weak.
> 
> If you want heavy returns Id try cannaventures lvtk or ghost og, or something like those. My lvtk is almost too potent just as dry flower.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 21, 2018)

I found some beans I thought I had lost. My Sin City Medical Glue superstar pheno I had a while back was pollinated by a stray Dynasty Huckleberry DeStar male that got pulled late. I have about a dozen and they will be getting popped in early 2019.

Really excited to see what these hold; the female was a GG4 leaner, and the male reeked of blueberries.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 21, 2018)

Pulled all of the males out of the tent, I saved one of the Jelly Pie f2’s for possible pollen donation. The 2 GMO x Sawyze are I the front and the Copper Orange are I the back.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 21, 2018)

something to look forward to @tatonka here's some bubbly hanging
she suffered through heat and some drought and i hit her pretty hard in bloom, got some fried tips
she still purp'd out in 90f+ temps, i think i only ran her 8 or 9 weeks, she'll shine given a solid 10 weeks of healthy flowering
bubba x mimosa == bubbly


***sidenote

anyone that's been keeping up with that mimosa  which threw pistils, so far not a single herm example has been found, others will report if they find any I hope but I wanted to share for those that ever find a male like that, seems to be a solid choice and tip my hat to Dj Short for noting this finding years ago.


----------



## Gritzman (Oct 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. The Gojis came from an extra pack I bought a couple yrs ago.


What a great extra then. What a amazing gift.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled all of the males out of the tent, I saved one of the Jelly Pie f2’s for possible pollen donation. The 2 GMO x Sawyze are I the front and the Copper Orange are I the back.View attachment 4219111


All 3 of the 'cops' continue to impress @ day 40.

Copper XXX

Copper Dolato [ Pete's Piece ]

*C*opper *O*range, which will be re-named *C*arla *O*lson if she continues to be the sweet thang she's been so far.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> All 3 of the 'cops' continue to impress @ day 40.
> View attachment 4219224
> Copper XXX
> View attachment 4219226
> ...


From this point forward, I have 3 Carla Olsen’s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> From this point forward, I have 3 Carla Olson’s.


Well....can't say I haven't imagined having just the one blonde singer/guitarist, but 3? Sounds like you're ready to pop some Orgi.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 21, 2018)

Lights-on is in a few, snapped this shot of six Copper Orgi, or whatever we call it today. I think they are going to make me very happy. I cloned-out the front-center unit because she is the shawtiest.

In other news, I saw A Perfect Circle last night in SLC, I would say it was good to great and I am a hypercritical asshole with a discerning ear who has never been a fan of them, though I do adore Maynard J Keenan, generally, as a creative force in the universe. I would recommend seeing them on this tour, without hesitation.

​


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4219368 Lights-on is in a few, snapped this shot of six Copper Orgi, or whatever we call it today.


I'm leaning towards Electric 6.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4219368 Lights-on is in a few, snapped this shot of six Copper Orgi, or whatever we call it today. I think they are going to make me very happy. I cloned-out the front-center unit because she is the shawtiest.
> 
> In other news, I saw A Perfect Circle last night in SLC, I would say it was good to great and I am a hypercritical asshole with a discerning ear who has never been a fan of them, though I do adore Maynard J Keenan, generally, as a creative force in the universe. I would recommend seeing them on this tour, without hesitation.
> 
> View attachment 4219371​


At least when Maynard tours with his other bands he is out on stage.
The way the live TOOL audio rig is run, dictates him to be back by Danny on drums to avoid feedback.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 21, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> What a great extra then. What a amazing gift.


Sorry I wrote that kinda fast. I meant they were just an extra pack I had purchased before they sold out. I liked the first pack so much I bought a back up pack as an extra.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> At least when Maynard tours with his other bands he is out on stage.
> The way the live TOOL audio rig is run, dictates him to be back by Danny on drums to avoid feedback.


Yeah, and he often faces away from the audience, too. Last time I saw Tool he was dressed as a WWI German Stormtrooper, helmet and all. Last night he was rocking the blonde wig again, and red pants and jacket with black high heeled boots. He’s probably the only socially acceptable masculine crossdresser in rock music, currently, and a beautiful freak. I actually really dig Puscifer a lot, for whatever reason.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4219368 Lights-on is in a few, snapped this shot of six Copper Orgi, or whatever we call it today. I think they are going to make me very happy. I cloned-out the front-center unit because she is the shawtiest.
> 
> In other news, I saw A Perfect Circle last night in SLC, I would say it was good to great and I am a hypercritical asshole with a discerning ear who has never been a fan of them, though I do adore Maynard J Keenan, generally, as a creative force in the universe. I would recommend seeing them on this tour, without hesitation.
> 
> View attachment 4219371​





Amos Otis said:


> I'm leaning towards Electric 6.


my wife walk past like "wtf are you looking at!"


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

Sleeskunk x Sleeskunk seeds being made with 1 Sativa leaner and 1 very Indica Bush leaner. Father displays Sativa and vigor! 

Only heavy Indica Space Monkey I ever had has been with that Sleeskunk boy too. Calyxes swelling fast. That should be a wild hybreed!

Damn my ORGIs are strong making huge leaves and the Copper Chem is making flowers fast and the budded leaf is just way cool! Looks like a pheno I have had in CC and grows much likeBlack Gold. That’s a good thing.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> my wife walk past like "wtf are you looking at!"


One of the core services I provide.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Sleeskunk x Sleeskunk seeds being made with 1 Sativa leaner and 1 very Indica Bush leaner. Father displays Sativa and vigor!
> 
> Only heavy Indica Space Monkey I ever had has been with that Sleeskunk boy too. Calyxes swelling fast. That should be a wild hybreed!
> 
> Damn my ORGIs are strong making huge leaves and the Copper Chem is making flowers fast and the budded leaf is just way cool! Looks like a pheno I have had in CC and grows much likeBlack Gold. That’s a good thing.


sleeskunk.. thats DNA right?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

DNA


----------



## tatonka (Oct 22, 2018)

Schromosa #3 is twins


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Schromosa #3 is twinsView attachment 4219672


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 22, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Schromosa #3 is twinsView attachment 4219672


Did helmut head survive? Too late now but I use 2 razor blades, about 1 in 10 result in decapitation, another 2 or 3 dont make it.

I will have ghostown f2 x swayzee 41 day veg and gmo x swaze 12/12 from seed update soon. gf2xs is vigorous, a week or so in flower node spacing increasing and size increasing fast. I dont like to top but rather prune the top 2 sets of leaves in an attempt to slow the vertical growth. 

Had a good few days hunting I did not fill my elk tag tho, I need to practice more to get better just like gardening. Some blury shots of moose, pretty sure this is the calf, because I had to pull the camera out of my pocket after walking up on them.
Can you see it?
  

Circled


----------



## tatonka (Oct 22, 2018)

@genuity 
@CannaBruh 

Did you notice Mimosa being slow in veg?


----------



## tatonka (Oct 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Did helmut head survive? Too late now but I use 2 razor blades, about 1 in 10 result in decapitation, another 2 or 3 dont make it.
> 
> I will have ghostown f2 x swayzee 41 day veg and gmo x swaze 12/12 from seed update soon. gf2xs is vigorous, a week or so in flower node spacing increasing and size increasing fast. I dont like to top but rather prune the top 2 sets of leaves in an attempt to slow the vertical growth.
> 
> ...


I dont believe that the Blue Ripper BX2 plant #4 (helmet head) is gonna make it.
It's still alive though


----------



## Mary's Confidant (Oct 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yeah, and he often faces away from the audience, too. Last time I saw Tool he was dressed as a WWI German Stormtrooper, helmet and all. Last night he was rocking the blonde wig again, and red pants and jacket with black high heeled boots. He’s probably the only socially acceptable masculine crossdresser in rock music, currently, and a beautiful freak. I actually really dig Puscifer a lot, for whatever reason.



Maynard is brilliant and his music has the highest replay-ability of any I've found. Started really digging to Tool/APC in early 2000s (latecomer) and I still routinely listen to it. The lyrics provide such a massive spread of meaning that you can find application no matter where you are in life. 

I hope they release another Tool album at some point in my life.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Schromosa #3 is twinsView attachment 4219672


My twins a still going strong, one is 1/25 th size of the other, but I’ve been pulling away leaves so it gets light, Once it’s a little bigger im going to clone it .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Did helmut head survive? Too late now but I use 2 razor blades, about 1 in 10 result in decapitation, another 2 or 3 dont make it.
> 
> I will have ghostown f2 x swayzee 41 day veg and gmo x swaze 12/12 from seed update soon. gf2xs is vigorous, a week or so in flower node spacing increasing and size increasing fast. I dont like to top but rather prune the top 2 sets of leaves in an attempt to slow the vertical growth.
> 
> ...



Practice is so important, when I go to my range after a long cold winter, it really shows you that a few months will start lowering your skill set. 
Knowing , your bullet drop, having moa drops in your scope & good range finder will help. 
I built a private range so I could practice, gongs every 50yards to 1/2 mile , rocks after that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 23, 2018)

Final pics of Star Dawg IX with some pollinated lowers for IX2s
 

 

These inside chucks did much better than the outside ones. Outside they didn't fare so well in this cold wet climate. 
Lots of budrot and immature seeds. 

On the upside, the Apollo 11 F4 x 3 Chems did in fact produce a few seeds. I had a friend helping me break down the plants for processing and she found several. Many were slightly greyish brown but I think they'll still be viable. < @genuity 

I've got several pics to upload so I'll be back later on.
Hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Practice is so important, when I go to my range after a long cold winter, it really shows you that a few months will start lowering your skill set.
> Knowing , your bullet drop, having moa drops in your scope & good range finder will help.
> I built a private range so I could practice, gongs every 50yards to 1/2 mile , rocks after that.


I could always be a better shot, but I was a more referring to learning the animal, practicing stalking, being patient, learning the patterns, identifying habitat. These I equate to gardening in a natural sense, identifying plant structure/needs, a rhythm or timing of things. It is just a matter of putting the pieces of the puzzle together enough so you can see what the picture is, I don't really need to put the whole puzzle together to get an animal or a plant but the more pieces I have put in location, the easier it is to see/realize the preferred outcome.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

I have taken 8 of the upper fans off each plant (2 pair a bout a week apart) in the 1.5 gals, they were fine on water while I was gone, the 4.5in on the other hand...

It hasn't fully shown but I'm betting 2 male 2 female
  

Some lst on 1 male and 1 female and that feeling you get when the tent is full and there are 2 more plants to put in.


Edited to add these are Ghostown F2 x Swazee 41 day veg, 3 day transition, calling it day 8 of flower.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

GMO x Swazee Day 73 of 12/12.

A note on how I count days, I count from first evidence of germination for the strain, if doing paper towel, it's when 1st seed cracks, if dropped direct to soil it's when the 1st one starts to break surface. These (GMO X Swazee and ghostown fr x Swayzee) were done in soil so it is likely if I had done them in pt the day count would be higher by 2-3 days.

 
The gmo x Swayzee are being sheltered by 2 Blue Harley on the left and 2 Blue Ripper x Plemon on the right.

All plants have single colas, the buds in party cups are about 1/2 the diameter of the cup and only slightly taller than a regular Bic lighter.
    

On these I pruned the lower 4 nodes except for one of the br x pl.

Ummmmmm, Lemon cookiedough? I could be picking up some "contamination" from the other strains, they are heavy on the cleaner smell.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 23, 2018)

Winner, winner. Looks like my chicken dinner came with dessert. Thanks, pal!

Enjoyed a nice weekend camping with the fam.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 23, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX2
8 days old.
 Best seedlings I have ever encountered.
Thank you for these @GroErr


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @genuity
> @CannaBruh
> 
> Did you notice Mimosa being slow in veg?


Nothing that stands out really? It's slower than fast if that helps? Keeps pace with pre98 which isn't known for veg vigor. The male is more vigorous than the girl I keep.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Blue Ripper BX2
> 8 days old.
> View attachment 4220271 Best seedlings I have ever encountered.
> Thank you for these @GroErr


Cheers @tatonka, glad you got a few popped, thank-you! They look really uniform so far - lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)

Candy Samples [ formerly Copper XXX ]


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4220481 View attachment 4220484
> 
> Candy Samples [ formerly Copper XXX ]










Got any finished pics?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

@numberfour or anyone else that does 12/12 from seed pheno hunting I have a question abot reveg.

I have identified a plant I know I want to reveg. It is not done yet, guessing 3 - 4 more weeks. Should I just cut it now and reveg? Will it reveg moee vigoriously, or sooner if I do it now vs. when done?


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @numberfour or anyone else that does 12/12 from seed pheno hunting I have a question abot reveg.
> 
> I have identified a plant I know I want to reveg. It is not done yet, guessing 3 - 4 more weeks. Should I just cut it now and reveg? Will it reveg moee vigoriously, or sooner if I do it now vs. when done?


The deeper you push her I feel the harder they are to reveg if not totally make them impossible to reveg (dead on stick)
If it's something you absolutely are planning to keep, I'd err on the side of veg time sooner than later. I'd also think the closer to the start of flower the easier on her it will be but that is only guessing with some sprinkle of experience. I guess I said the same thing in a round a bout way twice.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 23, 2018)

2 GMO x Swayze and 3 Carla Olsen’s chugging right along. I can already smell these gals outside my room and that’s with negative pressure and scrubber. 
 
GMO x Swayze #1
 
Carla Olsen #2


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> The deeper you push her I feel the harder they are to reveg if not totally make them impossible to reveg (dead on stick)
> If it's something you absolutely are planning to keep, I'd err on the side of veg time sooner than later. I'd also think the closer to the start of flower the easier on her it will be but that is only guessing with some sprinkle of experience. I guess I said the same thing in a round a bout way twice.


It's a conundrum, I grow for personal, Im runnin low on smoke, I want to maximize the plant's production capability.....



I think I just decideded it will get chopped and revegged in the am. I'm going to sleep on it tho.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

To quote the Don Henley, "I got the call today, that I didn't want to hear but I knew that it would come."

Came home yesterday to a 24 hr inspection notice on the apartment door. Fucking only downside I've ran into moving out here to Oregon, fucking rentals man. Rent is 2x what it was in ghetto ass Illinois and these fuckers want to keep coming in your shit to "inspect." This one is a bank inspection so either their selling the complex or some other shitty deal that will probably end in another rent hike. 

So I had to cut the black dogs early and shove everything in my chucking cabinet under the 260w qb but I have to have them run under 12/12 so I don't fuck off the lvtk and east cakes. Now all my gojis and clones will need an extra week to reveg after a few days of 12/12. 

Oh yeah, the notice says the inspection could happen 10/24-10/26 so 3 fucking days! In the 16 years I've rented places in Illinois I only had one inspection at my first apartment. Back then I was stressing because it would have been jail time for sure, here I'd just get a notice to get rid of it or they'd just evict my ass because they are a 100 people here to take my place, lol. 

Everything is in the lock cabinet, and I have a bunch of fragrance things and a little air filtering machine with an ionizer on it to help with smell so hope it helps. The last inspection I had the tent tore down anyway so it wasn't a deal but this time will be more stupider. 

Shit sucks but what can you do,


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Got any finished pics?


Another 4 weeks and she should be a brick................house.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> To quote the Don Henley, "I got the call today, that I didn't want to hear but I knew that it would come."
> 
> Came home yesterday to a 24 hr inspection notice on the apartment door. Fucking only downside I've ran into moving out here to Oregon, fucking rentals man. Rent is 2x what it was in ghetto ass Illinois and these fuckers want to keep coming in your shit to "inspect." This one is a bank inspection so either their selling the complex or some other shitty deal that will probably end in another rent hike.
> 
> ...


lol at the meme.. sucks bout the note. Good job keepin it in perspective, could definitely be worse. That 3 day window is some fuckin bullshit though. Good luck brother!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol at the meme.. sucks bout the note. Good job keepin it in perspective, could definitely be worse. That 3 day window is some fuckin bullshit though. Good luck brother!


The 3 day window is the insane part. The property management is fucking lazy so they give themselves plenty of headroom, lol. Cheers brother, stay smoking.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 3 day window is the insane part. The property management is fucking lazy so they give themselves plenty of headroom, lol. Cheers brother, stay smoking.


Check your local laws. Requirement here is 24hrs notice, you may be able to argue 72hrs is not 24 and the need to get their asses over there tomorrow to inspect. More than 48 is an inconvenience to you the tennant. Does your lease specifically prohibit mj grows? If your landlord has a fed. loan and didnt write it in the lease they were just negligent, and are grabbing at straws if that is indeed what they are after.

Anyway you probably have the right approach, stfu and live to fight another day.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Check your local laws. Requirement here is 24hrs notice, you may be able to argue 72hrs is not 24 and the need to get their asses over there tomorrow to inspect. More than 48 is an inconvenience to you the tennant. Does your lease specifically prohibit mj grows? If your landlord has a fed. loan and didnt write it in the lease they were just negligent, and are grabbing at straws if that is indeed what they are after.
> 
> Anyway you probably have the right approach, stfu and live to fight another day.


Yeah it's in the lease, no growing. And I think they're over stretching it with the 3 day window as well but it really is a losing battle for me. In Oregon landlords don't need a reason to evict your ass and they can have you out rather quickly if they got the bread, and they always have the bread out here. 

Just another reason to continue saving loot for a down payment on my own crib, shit just takes time. Cheers


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> To quote the Don Henley, "I got the call today, that I didn't want to hear but I knew that it would come."
> 
> Came home yesterday to a 24 hr inspection notice on the apartment door. Fucking only downside I've ran into moving out here to Oregon, fucking rentals man. Rent is 2x what it was in ghetto ass Illinois and these fuckers want to keep coming in your shit to "inspect." This one is a bank inspection so either their selling the complex or some other shitty deal that will probably end in another rent hike.
> 
> ...


Damn thats some BS. Good luck man.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 24, 2018)

They can't go through ur chit dude, as long as u can knock the smell down and get stuff covered I feel u will,be fine!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> To quote the Don Henley, "I got the call today, that I didn't want to hear but I knew that it would come."
> 
> Came home yesterday to a 24 hr inspection notice on the apartment door. Fucking only downside I've ran into moving out here to Oregon, fucking rentals man. Rent is 2x what it was in ghetto ass Illinois and these fuckers want to keep coming in your shit to "inspect." This one is a bank inspection so either their selling the complex or some other shitty deal that will probably end in another rent hike.
> 
> ...


Why I left. Too expensive for a person to live on their own. And all the kids that have come thru prior to you being at the rentals, have tried to rewire breaker boxes, knock holes in the walls, etc, in becoming the high times grower of the month. Why the Landlords in OR don't give a fuck about the rec or med laws, its usually in the lease. They just waitin to boot ya, as people are 10 deep lookin for rentals. Deposits. You stated it correctly. Also, it took a minute to realize that if medical, you had to use the MJ circuit dr, can't go to a primary, especially if on medicaid or medicare, feds don't recognize, just like the Oregon Medical Board don't recognize mmj. But I think thats becoming the norm everywhere. Circuit drs like the old days, cash only, lol. I still think OR is best place to live, regret leaving, just needed to find a roomie or two that wasn't psycho or methheads out there. I also think the landlords are dicks due to people squatting and not paying rent thru the process of eviction. I'd never seen folks do that before, just tell the landlord to get fucked and know they had basically 90 days to get all papers served, etc and I seen people run it to the very end. I get the landlord's angst over growing. Only other rentals I seen were out in rural areas and landlord wanted part of your harvest along with high ass rent per month, you gotta laugh sometimes.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah it's in the lease, no growing. And I think they're over stretching it with the 3 day window as well but it really is a losing battle for me. In Oregon landlords don't need a reason to evict your ass and they can have you out rather quickly if they got the bread, and they always have the bread out here.
> 
> Just another reason to continue saving loot for a down payment on my own crib, shit just takes time. Cheers


People that haven't lived there or don't live there, don't know how it works. You are spot on,


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 3 day window is the insane part. The property management is fucking lazy so they give themselves plenty of headroom, lol. Cheers brother, stay smoking.


They want the methheads to leave on their own, instead of having to evict them.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 24, 2018)

Joystick x uplift seeds. Maybe 100 good seeds


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 24, 2018)

@genuity 

I seen to recall your honey stomper winning the 'copa de Las canarias' and I happen to be visiting the islands. 

Saw this and thought of you and your work.... Keep chucking brother.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> They want the methheads to leave on their own, instead of having to evict them.


Yep, its truly the wild west in certain respects.


----------



## Moe Flo (Oct 24, 2018)

4 Warda Reek'n OG F2's on day 18 from seed these where some tasty potent chucks a few years back. They came out 9 leaf although I do not remember if the originals from Rare Dankness where 9 leaf also. Same isometric structure as Moma, except for the apex. Got a bad white-fly problem. Been steady struggling to get back in gear.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 24, 2018)

After having a great outdoor year I wanted to push myself indoor so here she is the 320XW Quantum Board spoiling these testers for sure!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

what size space/tent are u running that kit in @Dear ol" Thankful Grower! ?


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, its truly the wild west in certain respects.


Over on the Greenpoint thread or in Oregon?
Lmfao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Over on the Greenpoint thread or in Oregon?
> Lmfao


Both, but that comment is aimed at the real estate market out here. Cheers man


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both, but that comment is aimed at the real estate market out here. Cheers man


Lots of my friends are Homeless in PDX,
I mean not destitute or down trodden. Just no affordable housing for the working man. Couch surfin' 
The growth of the City and influx of people in the last 5 to 6 years is insane.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 24, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> what size space/tent are u running that kit in @Dear ol" Thankful Grower! ?


It’s in my 4x2x5 with the oscillating fan and carbon filter and inline fan takes about a foot from the length and a foot from height so it’s covering 3x2x4 recommended to cover a 3x3 and replace a 600watt hid i have the 135 xw qb coming Friday so I’ll either throw that in that tent or in my 2x2 for veg


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

My most prettiest ORGI f2 went nuts. All pistils top 3 nodes and bushels of balls only below that.

Copper Chem f2 at 34 days is just wonderful and developing those “rails” of trichs on upper leaves. Extremely dark shiny leaves and continuing to get bigger. No smell report as Space Monkey is really fucking up my nose skills.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

My Peak Seeds BC NL boy project has been scrapped but collecting more Sleeskunk dust.


----------



## THT (Oct 24, 2018)

Starting to see what the Nigerian blue influence was on the pure raspberry kush. This expression is more leafy, extended the flower time of prk, but looks like it will produce much more than the mother. Smells like prk. Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Winner, winner. Looks like my chicken dinner came with dessert. Thanks, pal!View attachment 4220257
> 
> Enjoyed a nice weekend camping with the fam.View attachment 4220258


Great!!! Now I anxiously await the arrival of my winnings


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

A few days later and 8 out of the 10 GMO x DB are a success and ready to be planted


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

Nvm save my males before. But it's time to make some F1
@Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 25, 2018)

So, we got vert gardeners and led gardeners, but what do you chuckers know about VERT LED. . .

with remote start!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 25, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, we got vert gardeners and led gardeners, but what do you chuckers know about VERT LED. . .View attachment 4221296
> 
> with remote start!


Nopers break it down !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 25, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Nopers break it down !


Ha. It's a temporary on the jobsite I'm on. Pretty sweet, though.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Over on the Greenpoint thread or in Oregon?
> Lmfao


I am “in” Eastern Oregon, it really is the fucking wild west out here.


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, we got vert gardeners and led gardeners, but what do you chuckers know about VERT LED. . .View attachment 4221296
> 
> with remote start!


I am designing a LED fixture for vert, with WiFi/web service controls.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am “in” Eastern Oregon, it really is the fucking wild west out here.
> 
> I am designing a LED fixture for vert, with WiFi/web service controls.


That I'm interested in.... Keep us posted @Michael Huntherz


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 25, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That I'm interested in.... Keep us posted @Michael Huntherz


I am working on a bunch of stuff including a grow tracker web app, retail seedbank and seed giveaways over at (*cough* *cough*)

https://elbow.farm

- the contact form works as of a few minutes ago, drop me a line.

That goes for all of y’all in this thread.

I will write you back individually and give your account special beta access, if you are interested. Watch that site for daily updates. 

It says “us,” on the homepage, but so far it is just me.


@Jp.the.pope the initial light fixture is going to be three-sided for tent growers, gives +50% growable area in a 4x4 tent, but talk to me about it. I am working with a very skilled craftsman on it, he is going to make me look good, lol. We plan to build a series of prototypes over the next year as a hobby and choose one or more for production if we like them.

I hope the mods don’t shake me down for this post, I plan to advertise here when I have a budget for it.


----------



## hlpdsk (Oct 25, 2018)

cactus breath / buckeye purple coming along


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 25, 2018)

@SSGrower 
When your revegging, or know the possibility is there, don’t clean up the bottom as you normally would, leave the leaf n popcorn. This will help a lot when you flip it back to veg. Once the bud is finished, cut the bud n leave the popcorn n as many leaves as you can. Then treat it as a clone. 
The lower stuff that wasn’t getting light can’t handle a strong light at this point. 
I just stick them in the corner with no direct light of the veg room. (24/0 315s CMH) 
After a few weeks you’ll see some growth coming out of the buds .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @SSGrower
> When your revegging, or know the possibility is there, don’t clean up the bottom as you normally would, leave the leaf n popcorn. This will help a lot when you flip it back to veg. Once the bud is finished, cut the bud n leave the popcorn n as many leaves as you can. Then treat it as a clone.
> The lower stuff that wasn’t getting light can’t handle a strong light at this point.
> I just stick them in the corner with no direct light of the veg room. (24/0 315s CMH)
> After a few weeks you’ll see some growth coming out of the buds .


Solid advice. Leaving larf on makes revegging so much easier compared to trying to reveg a fully developed flower. I've had a few plants just die off and last few buds dried up instead of revegging when I didn't leave the larf. And the ones that did reveg took at least a month or so.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Solid advice. Leaving larf on makes revegging so much easier compared to trying to reveg a fully developed flower. I've had a few plants just die off and last few buds dried up instead of revegging when I didn't leave the larf. And the ones that did reveg took at least a month or so.


Another thing I do, after I’ve cut the bud, is I flush the living fuck out of it with MegaCrop, Ca/Mg & enzymes @ about 500ppm. 
Found this to speed things up.

I have also found that I can feed n push harder when running enzymes. 

I just got to a point where taking 2 clones from every pheno, was driving me crazy n I was just growing huge vegged out plants to toss in the trash. 

I highly recommend trying revegging on a plant that you don’t care about or have a backup.
There is definitely a learning curve.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Another thing I do, after I’ve cut the bud, is I flush the living fuck out of it with MegaCrop, Ca/Mg & enzymes @ about 500ppm.
> Found this to speed things up.
> 
> I have also found that I can feed n push harder when running enzymes.
> ...


Oh yeah, a big leaning curve compared to just cutting clones. I'm currently doing the clone of all my seed plants until I smoke end product and it is a bit much. I'm thinking my next seed batch I'm just gonna flip early, like 10 females, and just reveg any I really enjoy. 

I'll give those tips a go if I try the reveg route soon.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 25, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX2's
Loving life and praying.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @SSGrower
> When your revegging, or know the possibility is there, don’t clean up the bottom as you normally would, leave the leaf n popcorn. This will help a lot when you flip it back to veg. Once the bud is finished, cut the bud n leave the popcorn n as many leaves as you can. Then treat it as a clone.
> The lower stuff that wasn’t getting light can’t handle a strong light at this point.
> I just stick them in the corner with no direct light of the veg room. (24/0 315s CMH)
> After a few weeks you’ll see some growth coming out of the buds .


Do you normally veg under 24/0 or do uou switch to something else affer some time?

I have considered giving 24/0 for idk a week vs. 18/6 from the get go. The last plant that I attempted to reveg and failed was because of the too tight/ well developed bud (it was 1 of 3, technically, the 2 that made it were in the same pot and still are and will be for another reveg if I can make it happen).

I did chop it yesterday, it was a single cola 12/12 from seed, I left the bottom 2 nodes.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Do you normally veg under 24/0 or do uou switch to something else affer some time?
> 
> I have considered giving 24/0 for idk a week vs. 18/6 from the get go. The last plant that I attempted to reveg and failed was because of the too tight/ well developed bud (it was 1 of 3, technically, the 2 that made it were in the same pot and still are and will be for another reveg if I can make it happen).
> 
> I did chop it yesterday, it was a single cola 12/12 from seed, I left the bottom 2 nodes.


Ya I always run 24/0 when I can
If I’m having trouble with temps in the summer, I’ll go to 20/4 or 18/6 but as soon as the heatwave passed its back to 24/0
If I was having problems or sick plants, I would give them a dark period, to let them heal n have a break. If everything is going good , I push n push .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 25, 2018)

@Amos Otis’ soon to be famous Copper Orgi cloned very easily, hooked the Electric 6 up to the Blumat drippers last night and they are looking solid.


----------



## bobqp (Oct 25, 2018)

Start of the season here in Australia. A couple of my chucks. Critical super silver haze x trippy gorilla and ghost train haze 1 x gorilla bomb


----------



## THT (Oct 25, 2018)

Not much to look at yet, on the right, two super silver sage x orange blossom special. On the left is orange blossom special f2. The Male used here had a very strong orange scent. Looking for orange Terps. Wish me luck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @Amos Otis’ soon to be famous Copper Orgi cloned very easily, hooked the Electric 6 up to the Blumat drippers last night and they are looking solid.


"Unprotected girls do it better."


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Unprotected girls do it better."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Whenever I hear people mention electric 6, this song pops up in my head every time. Lmao, some good rhymes about Ronnie MacD


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Having a go at making some fem seeds with cs, this is a bubble kush(RQS) couple of days after flip, was spraying with cs (50ppm) a couple of weeks before flip
also got a awesome cut of pineapple chunk and a gorilla bomb in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Well the pics I took of the other 2 black dogs all are pretty shitty. I was in a rush cleaning up my grow and hiding it in my cabinet so the flicks suck. 

On a positive note all 3 girls are looking like quality smoke and the greener pheno is some loud og style buds that are 2x the size of the other girls buds. Nice thick calyxes and plenty of resin. 

The purple pheno was the farthest from being ripe and so her buds are not full but either way she isn't much of a yielder. She has the least appealing smell, just a floral hash smell at the moment so I'm kind of regretting keeper her clone and not the greener pheno.

Literally happens every fucking time I toss one clone in favor of another because one seemed better around week 6, then by end of week 7 I'm like "damn it/! I did it again"

Green pheno

purple pheno
 
Here you can see how skimpy the main cola is on the purple pheno

So far the berry pheno and green pheno are standing out but I only have clones of the berry and purp phenos so hopefully the berry pheno tastes like she smells.


----------



## THT (Oct 25, 2018)

Mr. Nice 'Shit' , lowers were dusted generously with Bounty Hunter pollen. Impressive strain, can't wait to sample it.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2018)

@BobBitchen meltdown#6


----------



## macsnax (Oct 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am working on a bunch of stuff including a grow tracker web app, retail seedbank and seed giveaways over at (*cough* *cough*)
> 
> https://elbow.farm
> 
> ...


Way cool! Can I be past of the cool kids club? Lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Way cool! Can I be past of the cool kids club? Lol


Hit me up! I want to be one of the cool kids someday, too! I am just getting rolling.

Worked 17 of the last 25 hours on it, need a break for a while today.
Giveaway page is almost ready.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hit me up! I want to be one of the cool kids someday, too! I am just getting rolling.
> 
> Worked 17 of the last 25 hours on it, need a break for a while today.
> Giveaway page is almost ready.


Ill get signed up over there this wkend. Looking boss so far


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ill get signed up over there this wkend. Looking boss so far


Thanks man, very much. Giveaways will not require an account, just an email address. Will try not to derail this thread further with it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I want to be one of the cool kids someday, too!
> 
> .


Have you considered a new hairstyle?



Michael Huntherz said:


> Will try not to derail this thread further with it.


[ new thread ]


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you considered a new hairstyle?
> 
> 
> 
> [ new thread ]


A new thread is my intention when I have anything worth a fig to show. Do I look like this is my first day (hair notwithstanding)? No need to answer, just show me your gear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Zappatista after hair appointment. With gear.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hit me up! I want to be one of the cool kids someday, too! I am just getting rolling.
> 
> Worked 17 of the last 25 hours on it, need a break for a while today.
> Giveaway page is almost ready.


Will do man


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

The woman who cut my hair since 1991 when I did get it cut is retiring. Think I may just let it go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The woman who cut my hair since 1991 when I did get it cut is retiring. Think I may just let it go.


Let your freak flag fly, amigo.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 26, 2018)

Seriously.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 26, 2018)

Down to four gals in the tent.Unfortunately Carla Olsen or Carl #2, not sure which, was questioning her/ his sexuality.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 26, 2018)

Here's a little up date on the GDP. TO B honest I'm not sure if it gdp. There's no purps


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Down to four gals in the tent.View attachment 4222347Unfortunately Carla Olsen or Carl #2, not sure which, was questioning her/ his sexuality.View attachment 4222353


Might be one of those Super Males! If it goes full on male from now on.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Might be one of those Super Males! If it goes full on male from now on.


We’ll never know, he/she has already been cremated. RIP


----------



## THT (Oct 26, 2018)

Papayahuasca x cackleberry is saying she will not disappoint me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2018)

Well inspection must have been uneventful cuz I ain't evicted, lol Laughs but it ain't funny.  But I got the tent back up tonight and hopefully it can stay up for a bit again.

I made an executive decision today to off my c99 clone and tangerine power #1 (keeper female). With all the heat being made I can't fuck around with anything not up to snuff.

The c99 was nice but one of the other seedlings I didn't keep of it was frostier and better tasting so I'll dive back in the c99 beans for a better female.

The tp #1 is nice but she is too slow both in veg and then at least 75 days or more for flower. So again I'm gonna dive into the rest of the tangerine power pack I have open and then the f2s and some of the crosses, lol.

I'm mainly just gonna seed up 3 lvtk clones, the best tasting black dog either #2 or #3 maybe both and then the gojis with the possibility of also hitting the bubba's gift if it turns out nice. Also might hit a east cake clone if those start looking nice in a few weeks.

Hopefully the gojis and bubba's gift will be ready for flower soon. I had to run everything in my 2x4 cabinet including the big lvtk and 2 small east cakes I had in flower. I had to run cab at 12/12 so all plants in veg were under 12/12 for 4 days basically and they will need a bit to start vegging again. Might be another couple weeks before they're ready. Might be less cuz I'm impatient af.

I'm gonna leave the gojis females and bubba's gift under the 315w and just pull them out when lights go off and then put them in the veg cab so they get some hid light for 12 hours a day. Speed them up a bit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well inspection must have been uneventful cuz I ain't evicted, lol Laughs but it ain't funny.  But I got the tent back up tonight and hopefully it can stay up for a bit again.
> 
> I made an executive decision today to off my c99 clone and tangerine power #1 (keeper female). With all the heat being made I can't fuck around with anything not up to snuff.
> 
> ...


Oh shit man, I have been through the inspection thing and lost some great mothers that way. Eviction, in my case, would be swiftly followed by time in a cage, so I have to stay tight. I cleaned up and downsized my op a bit tonight, and I feel more nimble now.

I am really glad your inspection came off without a hitch, sorry about Cindy and TP, way to make the tough choices.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2018)

Folks that rent apartments or even houses or are in condos and still grow this wonderful plant are a lot more courageous than this guy!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Folks that rent apartments or even houses or are in condos and still grow this wonderful plant are a lot more courageous than this guy!


Balls of steel, brain of rocks.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the pics I took of the other 2 black dogs all are pretty shitty. I was in a rush cleaning up my grow and hiding it in my cabinet so the flicks suck.
> 
> On a positive note all 3 girls are looking like quality smoke and the greener pheno is some loud og style buds that are 2x the size of the other girls buds. Nice thick calyxes and plenty of resin.
> 
> ...


Its like that bin of nuts and bolts in the garage, I look at it and say "its been 6 moths since I pulled anythin out of here, to the trash it goes.....tomorrow comes round and of course yesterday was trash pickup day and now i gotta go the hardware store....."


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Folks that rent apartments or even houses or are in condos and still grow this wonderful plant are a lot more courageous than this guy!


Unless your landlord is your biggest customer


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2018)

" 'cause it's almost Saturday night"


----------



## THT (Oct 27, 2018)

Happy tent full of chucks, testers, F1's and more.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 27, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Unless your landlord is your biggest customer



$250 off my rent every month


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

Been going through my old books


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> $250 off my rent every month


Wish my mortgage company had a similar option......


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 27, 2018)

Bulb in the 400w was aging and I finally cleaned up the old tent with the busted zipper, so I put the magic hyper-blurples over the Copper Orgi girls, 570 watts over 3x3.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Wish my mortgage company had a similar option......


Obviously some one at your mortgage co can grow


----------



## Houstini (Oct 28, 2018)

Need to pop more seeds, shortlist paralysis. I’ll choose 5 tonight, the ones you can’t see are mimosa, huckleberry and sour lime og. Looks like I have a couple male gojis and at least one love triangle male, gonna be a fun winter


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Need to pop more seeds, shortlist paralysis. I’ll choose 5 tonight, the ones you can’t see are mimosa, huckleberry and sour lime og. Looks like I have a couple male gojis and at least one love triangle male, gonna be a fun winter View attachment 4222967


From the sound of it this winter will be a huge chucking season for several members here on the site. And I personally know at least 1 other person who is gonna stud out a goji male. Wink wink  but I only got 1 male out of 5 beans but the first 5 seeds from the same pack were all females so I/m 9/10 females on the goji og I bought years ago.

Cheers and happy chucking.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From the sound of it this winter will be a huge chucking season for several members here on the site. And I personally know at least 1 other person who is gonna stud out a goji male. Wink wink  but I only got 1 male out of 5 beans but the first 5 seeds from the same pack were all females so I/m 9/10 females on the goji og I bought years ago.
> 
> Cheers and happy chucking.


All I can say is that late October Oregon sunshine gave me some flexibility for indoor projects. I’m happy, patient is happy. Got some good cuts for next years outdoor. Chuck away!


----------



## Houstini (Oct 28, 2018)

Out of the woodwork came love triangle, I owe it to @plantmoreseeds to run the rest of this pack. It got the last slot. I’m hoping to find that orange creamsicle pheno

So:
Sour lime OG
Jilly bean X Tangie
Mimosa
Doc’s Slymeball
Love triangle


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From the sound of it this winter will be a huge chucking season for several members here on the site. And I personally know at least 1 other person who is gonna stud out a goji male. Wink wink  but I only got 1 male out of 5 beans but the first 5 seeds from the same pack were all females so I/m 9/10 females on the goji og I bought years ago.
> 
> Cheers and happy chucking.


Will you be making Goji f2s?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 28, 2018)

I thought I would share this with the chuckers.
I’ve bought or used almost every scope on the market, I got this one a few months ago, and it checks all the boxes for me. 
& it takes AAA Batteries


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 28, 2018)

SunniD og-lookin good- @thenotsoesoteric thank you bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Will you be making Goji f2s?


Yeah, i got 4 females that I'm gonna seed up side buds on. Probably wont have a ton of beans but I'm gonna try and make enough to share.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> SunniD og-lookin good- @thenotsoesoteric thank you broView attachment 4223185 View attachment 4223186


Looking good so far. Im really liking the smoke off mine. Now that its been in the jar a minute its developing a complex sweet flavor, almost a little berry type flavor.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good so far. Im really liking the smoke off mine. Now that its been in the jar a minute its developing a complex sweet flavor, almost a little berry type flavor.


Probably go 2 or 3 more weeks in veg then flip mine


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2018)

Orange Fruit Snax; mom of Sweet Dixie and Carla Olson. 
 
4 Sweet Dixie surrounding mom.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 28, 2018)

My first chuck with the strayfox bluecaliyo x starfighter male was a success. Purple badlands, flo leaner mom and a few of her babies. 
purple urkle x cherry cookies momma and her babies. I'm gonna have a few of these to hunt through.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2018)

Quick update on the Co2 (Colombian Gold X Cackleberry). Both Females have moved into flower and the stretch period is over. These both have crazy vigor and some differences in the smell are starting to appear. Co2 is center mass in the tent. I'll post more once the buds start to fill out.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My first chuck with the strayfox bluecaliyo x starfighter male was a success. Purple badlands, flo leaner mom and a few of her babies.View attachment 4223293 View attachment 4223294
> purple urkle x cherry cookies momma and her babies. I'm gonna have a few of these to hunt through.View attachment 4223295 View attachment 4223298


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 28, 2018)

Black SS male x night rider female (lemon pheno)

Day 35 flower

Right now she smells just like a strawberry fruit roll up, with hints of other tropical fruit 

   

Little nug of my grapefruit cut, my favorite in the room this one went 75 days , artificial grape ice pop to lavender scents 

 

Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 28, 2018)

The 4x4 full for the moment 

Under 500w of timber cobs, been very happy with these lights 

What’s flowering :
3 different hibernates
2 different Mavericks 
3 SAGE phenos
4 tga Nepali Queen 
1 jelly pie ( final run) 
1 grapefruit clone only 
1 black SS x night rider


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 28, 2018)

3x3 tent here will be dedicated to breeding for the next run.

All getting hit with the one male I have, which is a crazy node stackin Hibernate.

Females that will get hit:

Grapefruit clone
3 phenos of SAGE
3 phenos of hibernate 
4 Nepali Queens 
1 Maverick
& Possibly my new chuck from a post above the black SS and NR

Just took them from out under the 4000k cob tent and put them under this 200w 3500k getting ready to flower, letting the male stack a little more , maybe flip the girls within a week or two


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2018)

Blue Harley BX1 (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), day 35, pulled a frosty. This is why I like to chuck 

  

Cheers


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 28, 2018)

Happy Halloween 

Magoo


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2018)

What is the K rating on those COBs?


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 28, 2018)

3000k, 3500k and 1750k
200w , 100w and 200w

In that order from left to right


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 28, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Blue Harley BX1 (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), day 35, pulled a frosty. This is why I like to chuck
> 
> View attachment 4223474 View attachment 4223475
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful, happy plants, man. You do killer work. 

@SSGrower Thanks for the claps! 

Also, wanted to point out @Tangerine_ is so correct. Making my own beans has totally breathed new life into this hobby.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Beautiful, happy plants, man. You do killer work.
> 
> @SSGrower Thanks for the claps!
> 
> Also, wanted to point out @Tangerine_ is so correct. Making my own beans has totally breathed new life into this hobby.


Hey thanks man, every once in a while you hit the jackpot, keep on chucking


----------



## genuity (Oct 29, 2018)

Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 1-8
 
This is the best og bag I've had in a long time.

Strong creative highs, loud terps on all,#7 has a soft creamy exhale that is intriguing ..
Much better growth than the mom(she needs to be ran in a perfect room) the dessert breath male improvement on the legend og crinkle has me really impressed with this cross..

About to do a full yr run on this cross,nothing else.. last run of what I have in veg right now..


----------



## Moe Flo (Oct 29, 2018)

Me likey the OG's! I lost my G13 OG which was pretty dam good all around last year to Irma.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 1-8
> View attachment 4223787
> This is the best og bag I've had in a long time.
> 
> ...


Sweet have some cracking now


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking for help with early identification of intersex traits.

Some things I find suspicious though not necesarily inclusive of being intersex -
1) Yellow growth, more accurately thin yellow surrounded by thin green on preflowers.
2) spikey growths at preflowers, I don't have any better description other than an excessive amount of the small leaflets that form at the bottom of preflowers.
3) most recently have seen some info on not having preflowers at all expected sites. In other words there are 4 possible sites for preflowers at each apical node, on this particular plant 1 of those sites is vacant.

This is a cross of mine


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 29, 2018)

Have a couple good chucks in the oven. Mostly GPS crosses right now. Have a couple Exotic crosses coming up. 

Cackleberry f2 
Cackleberry x jelly pie
Deputy 3 x cackleberry 
Deputy 4 x cackleberry

Deputy 3 is the chemical cleaner pheno. Deputy 4 is the berry chem pheno 
Deputy 2 I didn’t pollinate as she seems sort of sensitive. Didn’t like the same feed and ph as the rest so she’s out this round. I have clones so if the smoke report comes in hot I guess I could reconsider. 

Pic of Deputy 3 at 35 days in flower.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 29, 2018)

I got another male plant noob question for you folks. 
If I were to flower out males , are they also possibly fucked up by light leaks etc, or can they flower normal under less pristine conditions?

Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I got another male plant noob question for you folks.
> If I were to flower out males , are they also possibly fucked up by light leaks etc, or can they flower normal under less pristine conditions?
> 
> Cheers


The ones Ive done have gone through hell and still did their jobs. I even flowered my first male just by leaving it in window seal in winter time central Cali. I never seen any of my males make female flowers and they almost always get dark cycle interrupted.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ones Ive done have gone through hell and still did their jobs. I even flowered my first male just by leaving it in window seal in winter time central Cali. I never seen any of my males make female flowers and they almost always get dark cycle interrupted.


Thats what I wanted to hear. With my limited knowledge I just wasn't sure if stresses worked the same for quality of pollen as it did for buds. I will just flower out the males separate from the females, then mix the pollen and dust a branch or two of each female. Am I wrong thinking this would be the same as flowering them all together?
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I got another male plant noob question for you folks.
> If I were to flower out males , are they also possibly fucked up by light leaks etc, or can they flower normal under less pristine conditions?
> 
> Cheers


The preflowers will eventually open even in veg releasing pollen.

Regarding light leaks I'm not sure, more often than not they behave and stay male though I cannot say I've tried to experiment with males and stress like that not sure at what payoff. Some males will show pistils near the end of their life in flower, if those pistils are sterile the male might still be ok to use but use your own discretion. If the pistils were viable and took to seed that would be uncharted territory for me but I'd lean towards not using that male.

End product would have some similar enough effect to an open pollination.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> The preflowers will eventually open even in veg releasing pollen.
> 
> Regarding light leaks I'm not sure, more often than not they behave and stay male though I cannot say I've tried to experiment with males and stress like that not sure at what payoff. Some males will show pistils near the end of their life in flower, if those pistils are sterile the male might still be ok to use but use your own discretion. If the pistils were viable and took to seed that would be uncharted territory for me but I'd lean towards not using that male.
> 
> End product would have some similar enough effect to an open pollination.


Ya the first part is why I have always cut the dudes as soon as they show. One male flower can pollinate like a mofo. I currently can only maintain one proper flowering area yet would like to make seeds. So instead of flowering the males and females together I am thinking I could flower out the males in less then ideal then mix the pollen together and dust a branch or two of each female. I am guessing that would give me the same outcome as a true open pollination?

Cheers


----------



## higher self (Oct 29, 2018)

I keep topping my males & they never pollinate in veg


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 29, 2018)

higher self said:


> I keep topping my males & they never pollinate in veg


Some might not, but how old is the male?


----------



## higher self (Oct 29, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Some might not, but how old is the male?


No more than 6 months & then I usually take a clone for backup reasons. I've seen when some start to polinate and I just cut them back. Seems like you have to manage the lowers as the entire plant doesnt release pollen only the tops from my experiences.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 29, 2018)

higher self said:


> No more than 6 months & then I usually take a clone for backup reasons. I've seen when some start to polinate and I just cut them back. Seems like you have to manage the lowers as the entire plant doesnt release pollen only the tops from my experiences.


Agreed, it's the older node balls that I see open in veg. If you manage them they should keep from flinging dust.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking in on the chucking closet. Dusted them all a few of days ago, and I plan to hit them again tomorrow. Just a little over 3 weeks from flip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Looking in on the chucking closet. Dusted them all a few of days ago, and I plan to hit them again tomorrow. A little over 3 weeks from flip. View attachment 4224061


NIce! Hope they provide you with plenty of beans. Are you just flowering them out with a small light or led?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> NIce! Hope they provide you with plenty of beans. Are you just flowering them out with a small light or led?


Thanks man, and yeah, they are all under like 135w of cfls on a power strip, lol. Not much at all. Wanted to throw a quantum board or 2 on them, but can't really afford to right now, so fuck it, just going to roll with this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thanks man, and yeah, they are all under like 135w of cfls on a power strip, lol. Not much at all. Wanted to throw a quantum board or 2 on them, but can't really afford to right now, so fuck it, just going to roll with this.


All 6 of the copper crosses were done under 3 105 watt CFLs, and yielded generously.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> All 6 of the copper crosses were done under 3 105 watt CFLs, and yielded generously.


I remember some of your posts stating such, which influenced me to go ahead and work with what I have laying around. These clones were grown only for making some seeds, and anything beyond that is an added bonus.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 29, 2018)

Lights are on so I snapped a couple shots. Two GMO x Swazey in the front and two Carla Olsen’s in the back. The GS #1, front left is out stretching them all, so I tied her back this evening. GS#1


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Looking for help with early identification of intersex traits.
> 
> Some things I find suspicious though not necesarily inclusive of being intersex -
> 1) Yellow growth, more accurately thin yellow surrounded by thin green on preflowers.
> ...


 Healthy AF.. well done brother!



genuity said:


> Legend og crinkle x dessert breath 1-8
> View attachment 4223787
> This is the best og bag I've had in a long time.
> 
> ...


I used to run a lot of OG a few years back the last few Ive ran havent been the same. Keep us posted when they drop and if this is still your favorite then


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 30, 2018)

Got a pack of gmo x swayze as freebies with some doc dank gear pretty happy with that, any pics of this cross going around?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Gmo x swayze is just a page back and more further back as well.

Plenty of pics and info in this thread recently on that one from @genuity @ chuckers paradise.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2018)

Haterz still putting frost and all starting to change color,   #4 still behind the others, she surely will need at leat 2 more weeks then the others


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Got a pack of gmo x swayze as freebies with some doc dank gear pretty happy with that, any pics of this cross going around? View attachment 4224227


Check my posting history here for how they behave in f'd up soil party cups and 4.5in pots, 12/12 from seed.


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Got a pack of gmo x swayze as freebies with some doc dank gear pretty happy with that, any pics of this cross going around? View attachment 4224227


I got one in veg now & @LubdaNugs has some going also.. & @SSGrower


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 30, 2018)

So i tested a new method based on some smoke talk with a friend about making seed, i was saying when i making seed my yield and potency suffer a lot, he had the bright idea of pollinating the female pre flower before putting them in flower , that way i should have around 10 seed and still keep my lady power and yields...

So tried it on a mystery seed from a pack of ggg "diamond and dust" , ended up chucking some fruity peebles og on a pheno looking a lot like some afghan bastard series and really smell like hashplant 

And result were very good , i ended up with way more i expected without stressing mom so for now its a succes , will make a couple of germ test in 15 days and will wait for mom to finish to smoke and look the yield but so far she growing like the other unpollinated , so fellow chuckers what do you think about it?? 

One nut that get broken , you can see where are the seed so they are easy to take without stressing mom


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> So i tested a new method based on some smoke talk with a friend about making seed, i was saying when i making seed my yield and potency suffer a lot, he had the bright idea of pollinating the female pre flower before putting them in flower , that way i should have around 10 seed and still keep my lady power and yields...
> 
> So tried it on a mystery seed from a pack of ggg "diamond and dust" , ended up chucking some fruity peebles og on a pheno looking a lot like some afghan bastard series and really smell like hashplant
> 
> ...


I usually just seed lower buds for seeds and leave the tops unseeded. The plant might lose a little in way of weight and resin production but not enough to really notice. Bud still comes out kosher and you can get a nice load of beans just off a few lower buds.

But the way you did it is really nice for tester runs and small batches! Cheers man


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Oct 30, 2018)

Males have been weeded through for further projects will be using the sbs x dB male and the hsp x mimosa with permission of @genuity for future crosses and transplanted my fav top 3 for growth rates and heavy feeding all in all here’s the testers under the quantum board 320 xw


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

New to me, this "sprout" was coming up from gmo x swayzee 
 
I believe it was coming off the root mass, any errant seeds of most any kind should have germinated by now (80 + days). If it was a bean that fell out then there will most certainly be more, there is no evidence I can determine of intersex.

I have not seen or heard of cannabis propogating this way but, this is the base of ghostown f2 x swayzee #3
 
And I think I made a comment with a similar pic of gmo x swayzee earlier about how they should be easy to clone, though I did not try with gmo x swayzee GTS was the first to show roots in my first run of the king cloner.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2018)

My Briscoe Copper Chem f2 has a mini-bud growing out of an upper fan leaf where leaflets grow from. Grow enough plants of most any kind and mutants will show.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 31, 2018)

Any recommendations for a DIY setup for sifting seeds?

Almost as bad as trimming SMH.

Smaller pollinations aren't a big deal but full plants are a nightmare


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Any recommendations for a DIY setup for sifting seeds?
> 
> Almost as bad as trimming SMH.
> 
> Smaller pollinations aren't a big deal but full plants are a nightmare


I just let my bud get very dry and crumble it with my finger, and use a colander for the small piece of weed since hole ain't big enough to let seed pass trouve, after it more easy to pick seed, you can find industrial seed sitting but they come with a price too and i PREFER To check seed one by one by hand


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Briscoe Copper Chem f2 has a mini-bud growing out of an upper fan leaf where leaflets grow from.


That's the 'bonus bud' pheno.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

We're LIVE, from DC, with a "how do you do" promotion! [ also, a bonus promo for RIU folks, that you have to PM me for the details. ] Thanks to everyone that's growing and showing BBBs, and @genuity for his example and this thread.

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> We're LIVE, from DC, with a "how do you do" promotion! [ also, a bonus promo for RIU folks, that you have to PM me for the details. ] Thanks to everyone that's growing and showing BBBs, and @genuity for his example and this thread.
> 
> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> View attachment 4225140






Pretty cool congrats.

Do you know what year the seed stock that the NYCD is from?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Pretty cool congrats.
> 
> Do you know what year the seed stock that the NYCD is from?


I got one @ over $20 a seed 3-4 years ago from Attitude, and was surprised it popped. Didn't have the space to run it out, so it was included in the copper dusting. It was by far the biggest bean yielder. No one that I know has any being tested, though I did germ tests on them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm gonna start my seed line out with exclusive goji og f2s.  You think Bodhi would hunt me down like Cap over that Mac 1?

But seriously, I'm stoked on the new round of chucking. It will only be 4 females for sure, 2 black dogs because they both have great flavors and potency, the lvtk and then the gojis. I may chuck pollen on either of the east cakes clones if the ones in flower start to wow me and I may also hit the bubba's gift up too.

The goji og f2s will only go out to a handful of cats because I'm doing the f2s just for preservation purposes only so no need for testers on that one unfortunately. I will hand some out to folks that I feel confident will make more beans with them or at least hold a clone of them for a bit.

I'm gonna try to let the clones I plan to chuck veg long enough to ensure a grip load of beans. I'm hoping to work the best of these crosses into my own cultivars instead of just making f1s. That is if they're worth working further but I'm guessing I'll find some nice gems as long as the goji male is a stud. From the goji I've grown and from what I've seen in other people's goji I have full confidence in the male passing on dank.

Right now both the goji male and tangerine power male are now in flower. I'm planning on collecting pollen and using it later instead of flowering the males at the same time as the females like I did previously. The tang pow will only pollinate the lvtk and then he is gone for good. Not enough space to fuck with 2 males at once so I'm gonna focus on the goji male and crosses for the time being.

Cheers and good growing y'all, oh and


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

already goji fems on strainly


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm gonna start my seed line out with exclusive goji og f2s.


I dunno, man. That goji is pretty played out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm gonna start my seed line out with exclusive goji og f2s.  You think Bodhi would hunt me down like Cap over that Mac 1?
> 
> But seriously, I'm stoked on the new round of chucking. It will only be 4 females for sure, 2 black dogs because they both have great flavors and potency, the lvtk and then the gojis. I may chuck pollen on either of the east cakes clones if the ones in flower start to wow me and I may also hit the bubba's gift up too.
> 
> ...


I germed half a pack of Goji to make some F2s as well and so far I have 3 males with 2 undetermined. Luckily I still have one girl going from the original pack and she's everything I want in Goji so worst case scenario I'll just use all the males on her for more diversity. 


And just a side note: I know some wanted to look through the outdoor chucks I did but the whole project was dismal. Most of the seeds didn't have time to fully mature and I battled bud rot from the erratic weather. 6 different plants and only one really finished properly
I've been holding off on the F2s while waiting to for these outdoor crosses and feel terrible. I do have some to gift for those interested but for the most part, all I have in quantity are Guava D F2s and Stardawg IX2s. 
I'm going to give it another go with cuttings from the same plants but I do feel like I wasted a good deal of 3Chem pollen in my attempt to be resourceful. Having battled this weather before I should've known better.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Almost as bad as trimming SMH.


Its worse. Def. worse, lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its worse. Def. worse, lol


Meh, I like it. It’s like a treasure hunt. A whole plant might be a little tiresome, but the few buds I typically seed is still fun. The most I’ve harvested is ~170 from one bud.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meh, I like it. It’s like a treasure hunt. A whole plant might be a little tiresome, but the few buds I typically seed is still fun. The most I’ve harvested is ~170 from one bud.


170 from one bud? 
I need to stop wingin it and do some reading. I go pretty heavy handed with pollen so my timing must be off.
I think I'm averaging about 20. Sometimes much lower and I have to shred through buds til my fingers cramp up.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 170 from one bud?
> I need to stop wingin it and do some reading. I go pretty heavy handed with pollen so my timing must be off.
> I think I'm averaging about 20. Sometimes much lowerer and I have to shred through buds til my fingers cramp up.


I'm sure timing does have have a bit to it. But I have noticed some strains seem to make more seeds than others.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm sure timing does have have a bit to it. But I have noticed some strains seem to make more seeds than others.


That and which buds you hit. This was cola on a Bodega Bubblegum that had been topped. It was probably 3rd week of flowering or so, I usually hit the buds I intend on seeding when the male is really pumping out the pollen.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 170 from one bud?
> I need to stop wingin it and do some reading. I go pretty heavy handed with pollen so my timing must be off.
> I think I'm averaging about 20. Sometimes much lowerer and I have to shred through buds til my fingers cramp up.


I also let my seeded buds dry to super crispy before I separate the seeds from the vegetative matter. Makes it a heck of a lot easier to separate.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 170 from one bud?
> I need to stop wingin it and do some reading. I go pretty heavy handed with pollen so my timing must be off.
> I think I'm averaging about 20. Sometimes much lower and I have to shred through buds til my fingers cramp up.


Push back your pollination, so instead of at like 3 1/2 weeks do it at 4 or 4 1/2 weeks so there are more pistils to dust. You'll just have to let them go a little longer than normal perhaps but you'll get more beans. 

And what I found works great for pollinating is using a qtip to dip in pollen then I hold it about 3-4 inches over the bud I want to pollinate and I tap down of the qtip which creates a nice puff/cloud of pollen that falls down on the bud below. If you breathe heavy or have a fan going then the pollen will wander off but with fans off it drops down pretty well.

Works well for me and I always end up with more beans than I was expecting honestly. Nice healthy beans too generally, which I don't know if the pollination technique does anything there, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

So after the cold weather a few weeks ago, followed by my brand new ph pen taking a shit on the 8th( and I'm stilling waiting on the new probe from Milwaukee), followed by a 24 hr inspection notice in which my plant had to go into flower for a few days, followed me doing several other dumbass things... the girls are finally looking and growing happily again.

This year has been brutal on my patience for growing weed in an apartment, lol. I miss my basements and dedicated rooms, lmao. But I don't miss the risk of being molested in prison, so lemons into lemonade.

Anyhoo here is the bubba's gift from HSO, supposedly it's a slow veg but this one has kept up with the goji and actually handle all the stress the best out of all the seedlings and clones I have going. I hope she is as nice as I've heard, flavor wise.

Here are the 4 goji girls, 2 are lanky/tall that I have tied back/down
#1
The other 2 are shorter but I think #4 would have been/is a taller pheno but it was affected the worst by the stress they went through. She has the worst side growth but again I think that is because it was fucked off.
#3


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Push back your pollination, so instead of at like 3 1/2 weeks do it at 4 or 4 1/2 weeks so there are more pistils to dust. You'll just have to let them go a little longer than normal perhaps but you'll get more beans.
> 
> And what I found works great for pollinating is using a qtip to dip in pollen then I hold it about 3-4 inches over the bud I want to pollinate and I tap down of the qtip which creates a nice puff/cloud of pollen that falls down on the bud below. If you breathe heavy or have a fan going then the pollen will wander off but with fans off it drops down pretty well.
> 
> Works well for me and I always end up with more beans than I was expecting honestly. Nice healthy beans too generally, which I don't know if the pollination technique does anything there, lol.


That's the approach I took with the Guavas. I used a small stiff round synthetic paint brush and just dipped and tapped. Worked beautifully on all the lowers and I still had the top half of the plants for smoke. Outside it was kinda of half assed with me doing some of the pollen painting and letting mother nature do the rest.
I've decided I prefer the control of indoor even if space is somewhat limited.


Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> and @genuity for his example and this thread.





Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone.


For real. I've learned so much in the last year from this thread. Big ups, everyone.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m happy, still got 4 plants to shuck! It’s getting old.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 31, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My bad but this is a waste of space and light!!! Trow some more in there!!


----------



## Houstini (Oct 31, 2018)

@pinner420 speaking like a true chucker


----------



## Houstini (Oct 31, 2018)

This is my grandpas breath I dubbed “tiny cookie” just so happened to have a gdp male. And a Bogglegum male. And a crapload more lowers in the outdoor garden. Shuckers paradise! I remember seeing a video of Mr. Soul taking a mixer on a drill in a 5 gallon bucket and sifting what was left.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 1, 2018)

Copper Orgi starting to stack and frost up, day whatever.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Push back your pollination, so instead of at like 3 1/2 weeks do it at 4 or 4 1/2 weeks so there are more pistils to dust. You'll just have to let them go a little longer than normal perhaps but you'll get more beans.
> 
> And what I found works great for pollinating is using a qtip to dip in pollen then I hold it about 3-4 inches over the bud I want to pollinate and I tap down of the qtip which creates a nice puff/cloud of pollen that falls down on the bud below. If you breathe heavy or have a fan going then the pollen will wander off but with fans off it drops down pretty well.
> 
> Works well for me and I always end up with more beans than I was expecting honestly. Nice healthy beans too generally, which I don't know if the pollination technique does anything there, lol.


I've been doing the same with a little paintbrush. I make a mental note to check a few days later for the pistils to recede. Then I go back through with pollen if needed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've been doing the same with a little paintbrush. I make a mental note to check a few days later for the pistils to recede. Then I go back through with pollen if needed.


Just like A Tribe Called Quest, I use a Q tip.....


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just like A Tribe Called Quest, I use a Q tip.....


Does the q tip distribute the pollen better than a little brush? I may have to switch up my methods.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Triple B update.. I only got 2/5 of the Sweet Dixies up  1 didnt pop and 2 fizzled before they came up. Im not sure but I think it may have had something to do with using RO water? I'll try and grab some pics of the 2 survivors when lights on.

Next up! dropped 4 Copper Orgi.. in tap water this time like I usually do.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 1, 2018)

Camel hair brush ftw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Triple B update.. I only got 2/5 of the Sweet Dixies up  1 didnt pop and 2 fizzled before they came up. Im not sure but I think it may have had something to do with using RO water? I'll try and grab some pics of the 2 survivors when lights on.
> 
> Next up! dropped 4 Copper Orgi.. in tap water this time like I usually do.
> 
> View attachment 4225487


I swear....every time I see your avatar pic my head goes right to Norm McDonald. "She was a HOOKER ! "


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Are these ogri f2's obtainable?


They are now


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I swear....every time I see your avatar pic my head goes right to Norm McDonald. "She was a HOOKER ! "


Ya that shit was hilarious.. I remember him sayin it to Crocker on one of the first episodes. The first couple seasons were some of the best television made.

reverse osmosis filtered water. I buy it at the grocery store so its actually filtered and Uv lighted and all types of other shit. Idk why it would have much of an effect but that was the only thing different.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Houstini said:


> @pinner420 speaking like a true chucker


Those who plant densely harvest lightly... French gardeners quote.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

DC Seed Exchange said:


> They are now


I see that, I'll be heading over tonight to grab some.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I swear....every time I see your avatar pic my head goes right to Norm McDonald. "She was a HOOKER ! "


I spent the morning watching old video clips of Norm on Youtube, what a great comic.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Does the q tip distribute the pollen better than a little brush? I may have to switch up my methods.


I feel like it is a little more precise, but honestly it’s just something I have on hand that works.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> For real. I've learned so much in the last year from this thread. Big ups, everyone.


I lurked before posting but I'm happy to have stumbled onto it.

One of the few threads left where the spirit of learning thrives.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2018)

Sunday morning straight into light warrior, Wednesday evening now. 
6/7 love triangle 
5/5 mimosa 
5/5 slymeball
3/3 sour lime og
3/3 jilly bean x tangie

Looking for a frosty citrus male for goji. I think I have good odds and a decent amount of fire to look forward to!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


in theory, I see a lot of folks automatically say no, brings herm tendency out. In reality, when you talk to folks doin it, many are made with regs and fems or fems and fems, and the breeders will say they have done it up to a few generations with no problems. I do realize like the deal with Rado, etc and others, but in those instances I believe its a contract out garden, so to speak, not a personal smaller grow with more control. jmho. You notice you never hear any complaints on Useful gear hermie? Just to name one. And now, on IG, you see many folks buying smaller breeder seeds fem and autos both, and people growin it out and not bitchin, not finding problems. again, jmho, all I got.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


Hutter's Stash [ formerly Pete's Piece ] [ formerly Copper Dolato ] was made with the IHG fem. Candy Samples [ formerly Copper XXX ] was made with an IHG Triple OG fem. At 58 days, one tester of each are stellar.

Edit: Copper Raspberry [scrapped] used the fem CV, and inherited the problems from that batch. Soma's NYC Diesel was a fem bean used for the NYC Copper. Untested so far, but hope to get some feedback from the freebies being passed out.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


I'm hitting some Bora Bora with something, just not sure with what yet. Or are you meaning fem pollen from a gal plant?


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone want to share their thoughts on chucking with fems?


Hitting fems with male pollen?
Just fine in my opinion. 

Fems crossed to another fem?
I like this way..

S1s?
What's the point,if every seed is not exactly like mom?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Hitting fems with male pollen?
> Just fine in my opinion.
> 
> Fems crossed to another fem?
> ...


To play devil's advocate on the last one, you get to see how mom expresses herself without outside influence. To some genetics scientists this might have value, for chuckers maybe a waste of time unless you don't have any other plants?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hutter's Stash [ formerly Pete's Piece ] [ formerly Copper Dolato ] was made with the IHG fem. Candy Samples [ formerly Copper XXX ] was made with an IHG Triple OG fem. At 58 days, one tester of each are stellar.
> 
> Edit: Copper Raspberry [scrapped] used the fem CV, and inherited the problems from that batch. Soma's NYC Diesel was a fem bean used for the NYC Copper. Untested so far, but hope to get some feedback from the freebies being passed out.





genuity said:


> Hitting fems with male pollen?
> Just fine in my opinion.
> 
> Fems crossed to another fem?
> ...


Ok. That's the confirmation I was looking for. I've bought a lot of fems recently to look through and if anything stands out I want toss pollen on it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm hitting some Bora Bora with something, just not sure with what yet. Or are you meaning fem pollen from a gal plant?


No. Just thinking of hitting some fems with reg male pollen. 
I figured I'd ask here first. Every time I try to dive into research about breeding I inevitably glaze over with boredom once they start going on about pairing alleles and gene sequencing. 
I prefer the meat and potatoes this thread offers,


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I feel like it is a little more precise, but honestly it’s just something I have on hand that works.


I put the pollen in a papper bag then put it over 1 limb at a time till I polenate what I wount seed on just give the bag a shake and your dun and no stray pollen that way.
.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

Iam getting to old to grow male plants to just throw away,my state ky, is not a legal state yet and that's why I like making fem, beans for I can get moor weight with less work,I also have been lucky not one plant has ever hermed on me but I grow outdoors.I Cross fem, beans to fem, beans every year and still no hearms.How has your all fem, beans did that you have made?Just woundering how your alls has did is all.happy growing and I cant wait till spring to get back to growing lots of different strains.Best of luck to all.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> I put the pollen in a papper bag then put it over 1 limb at a time till I polenate what I wount seed on just give the bag a shake and your dun and no stray pollen that way.
> .


Spray the bag down with water befor you remove it and that kills the pollen left on the bag and leaves.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2018)

I think the problem doesnt lie in fems but people making fems from plants that haven’t been stress tested for herm tendencies.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Iam getting to old to grow male plants to just throw away,my state ky, is not a legal state yet and that's why I like making fem, beans for I can get moor weight with less work,I also have been lucky not one plant has ever hermed on me but I grow outdoors.I Cross fem, beans to fem, beans every year and still no hearms.How has your all fem, beans did that you have made?Just woundering how your alls has did is all.happy growing and I cant wait till spring to get back to growing lots of different strains.Best of luck to all.


I've had good results with all I've made. I've also made a lot of S2's and some S3's. I first used GA3, then bought the tierra's mist and now I make my own colloidal silver. The only thing I questioned was on Critical plus, I made S2's and the next season we had rain for a few days and they didn't seem to be as resistant to bud rot as the previous S1. I had made some f1 hybrids with that same critical mom and they didn't miss a beat in that rain. The fems did great inside though.


Houstini said:


> I think the problem doesnt lie in fems but people making fems from plants that haven’t been stress tested for herm tendencies.


You said it all right there!! It has nothing to do with the feminizing process, if a fem seed herms, the mom or pollen donor had that tendency before the feminizing process. If your gonna make fems you need to make sure the parent/parents will not turn. The parents need major stress testing like erratic light schedule, erratic temps,nutes..just any kind of stress you can think of, and it may take a while to find one. But you can believe when you do it want herm on you down the road. Just my opinion, but I truly believe it.


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey People !
Since moving into new house with all my new BIG plans i ended up having to down tools a week after i set up due to an issue with rowdy neighbors who though throwing a rave and using my garden as an ash tray was no big thing, on the night im due to have my 2 young boys stay over... Long story short, i had to move everything ( again ) and sort the problem. They have since had the urge to move towns 
I managed to keep the gglue and more importantly Fireballs with my cookies cut and the seeds i had just popped and the show is back on 
Im going to take some new shots this weekend. The phone used is useless, this was 5 days or so ago, she now filling in, frost is crazy, smells amazing and she's purple from half way down.
 
 
Grows very alike the cookies. Ive got a gg#4 and a cookies in with her, all starving but just got new nutes today. Importantly, with the move ect.. i had my brother babysit my clones and this almost got mistaken for a gglue but i did take a cut ( cowboy style in a shaving foam lid with soil - in homage to @DGT ) and it rooted in a week  )

These are my Highschool Sweethear x Mimosa and Dessertbreath x Mimosa seedlings. One of each has strong stem rub smell but the DB x M one ( in front, white pot ) has growing issues im hoping topping will fix:

Just got a new Veg light for my new Cab. Im hoping to snag a couple clone from a friend to fill in space but im still popping more Chuckers pips. Goes without saying


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

I wouldn’t think that dusting a femmed seed plant that was created by a grower would be as risky as pollinating a female from high priced bagseed, say from a Dead concert or some such thing. The bagseed probably came from a mom with genetic intersex tendencies without stressing or being treated chemically. Discuss.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Speaking of fem to fem action 

Bubble kush
 

Pineapple chunk


Gorilla bomb


Bk took the best to the silver, chunk has some sac but not as many, more every day. The gorilla bomb is simply in there to catch pollen. 

And future projects

Cake and chem
City slicker
Lvtk 
Acrata ghost 
Triple purple rhino
Silver blaze 
Gmo x swayze 

Should be some fire in there! Somewhere


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I wouldn’t think that dusting a femmed seed plant that was created by a grower would be as risky as pollinating a female from high priced bagseed, say from a Dead concert or some such thing. The bagseed probably came from a mom with genetic intersex tendencies without stressing or being treated chemically. Discuss.


How many seeds were found in what quantity of weed? 1 seed in oz? Id say errant pollen of unknown origin could be male female or intersex. 1 seeded bud in an oz? Could be either intesex or fem but you'll never know unless you know and trust the grower.
That is unless of course there is of course a test? Does anyone know how an intersex plant will show on tests like those offered by phylos? Do they have an indertiminant result?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 2, 2018)

Happy Friday everyone and a happy tent.
 
GMO x Swayze 1
 
GMO x Swayze 2
 
Carla Olsen 1
 
Carla Olsen 2


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2018)

I just put a GMO x Swayze in flower yesterday...


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I wouldn’t think that dusting a femmed seed plant that was created by a grower would be as risky as pollinating a female from high priced bagseed, say from a Dead concert or some such thing. The bagseed probably came from a mom with genetic intersex tendencies without stressing or being treated chemically. Discuss.


If by bagseeds from a Dead concert you mean chems, I'd agree. I don't have any personal experience with it but I've read the 91Chem S1s show a good deal of intersex traits/true herms.

But, I haven't found any herms in worked chems from regular seed
Only a few late nanners the last 7-10 days of flower and only on the initial seed run.

This is one of those things that worries me about gifting out the F2s I made from Top Dawgs gear. All three of my Guava D moms threw late nanners from seed and they all displayed that mosaic pattern ChemD is known for. A little foliar of mag usually clears it up but its there nonetheless.
I'm going to assume any seeds grown from chucked chems would have the same tendency for late nanners.

Edited to add: I don't see many Chem S1s. Possibly because femming those cuts doesn't work out and its best to outcross with regular male pollen. I'm not sure but I'd like to hear more on it too.

I think I'll include this post in a note with the seeds I made. Hopefully people familiar with chem genetics wont take it the wrong way.

Just a precautionary heads up.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I swear....every time I see your avatar pic my head goes right to Norm McDonald. "She was a HOOKER ! "


That was very funny


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4225892


I will cull the male I have or make f2s with it you decide.
Day 18ish flower
Graveyard Whistler 1
 
GW 2
 
GW 3
 
GW boy topped and in reveg
 
Upskirt shot gw 2 and 3 are in there
 
GW 1 was moved already


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I will cull the male I have or make f2s with it you decide.
> Day 18ish flower
> Graveyard Whistler 1
> View attachment 4225939
> ...


Do as you see fit,I just wanted to give it a name.

Looking good,hope you get some big ghost og nugs,that start of with some kind of sweet terp,then harvest and dry into some skunky funky,still mild sweet of some kind..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 2, 2018)

Got yet another noob question for you fine folks. Am I right in thinking that it would be better to have males start flowering before the females I am wanting to dust? I am thinking it would help insure I have enough pollen for dusting. Especially because the earlier I can hit the females the better.
Cheers


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Got yet another noob question for you fine folks. Am I right in thinking that it would be better to have males start flowering before the females I am wanting to dust? I am thinking it would help insure I have enough pollen for dusting. Especially because the earlier I can hit the females the better.
> Cheers


Idk what everybody else does but if im doing open pollination I start my females a couple wks earlier, but my outdoor never works out that way and I have seeds deep in the buds. Myself id rather have some flower development then pollinate where the seeds are on the outer part of the buds, better yields that way but just make sure you have enough time for the seeds to mature. But if you are going to manually pollinate I would say you are correct give yourself a little time to collect.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Speaking of fem to fem action
> 
> Bubble kush
> View attachment 4225848
> ...


Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk ?



genuity said:


> Do as you see fit,I just wanted to give it a name.


That's half the fun, and that's a cool name.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> Hitting fems with male pollen?
> Just fine in my opinion.
> 
> Fems crossed to another fem?
> ...


What exactly did you mean here about the S1s, I find making S1's is a good way to preserve genetics, or did you mean chucking with S1s in general. Didn't understand what you meant.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk ?
> 
> 
> 
> That's half the fun, and that's a cool name.


Yeah it’s barneys chunk, got it as a cut from a friend, I have grown it out a few times really nice smoke every time, after a good cure it was a sweet peppery smoke that felt really medical, took away all the aches and pain. I had a pheno that smelt like sweet cheese was super frosty


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

I've never had issues pollinating fem'd plants. Now reversing a fem'd plant might be a whole other story but its been done, a lot. I mean gg4 s1, chem s1, gsc s1 all were selfed plants that get selfed by many breeders and those come out alright. I guess its a crap shoot and you really never know till you try. Cheers and happy chucking


----------



## genuity (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What exactly did you mean here about the S1s, I find making S1's is a good way to preserve genetics, or did you mean chucking with S1s in general. Didn't understand what you meant.


When I first started,s1 was being advertised as "mom in seed form".. when clones was hard to get..
When in reality it is just the mom being stretched thin IMO,which results in (mom & all her cousins & ugly friends & they one male friend).

I just don't see it,but I understand kind of..

Fem#10 x Fem#27 of the same strain seems so much better.

But I have never made any,so all of what I just said is stoned talk


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 2, 2018)

Only have 4 from all the testers I had this run I have a revegged gdp from @C-theGrower and 2 SBSxDB and a WCxS bad case of the males this run out of 12-14 I only have 4females oh well better luck next run that’s the part of running regs cheers y’all


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

The cop squad at 56 days. L-R: Carla Olson, Hutter's Stash, and Candy Samples.

Pete Hutter's Stash:


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The cop squad at 56 days. L-R: Carla Olson, Hutter's Stash, and Candy Samples.
> View attachment 4226109
> Pete Hutter's Stash:
> View attachment 4226112
> View attachment 4226112 View attachment 4226112


I have no idea the pedigree of the candy samples but it looks almost bang on to Black Domina I grew around the turn of the century.

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have no idea the pedigree of the candy samples but it looks almost bang on to Black Domina I grew around the turn of the century.
> 
> Cheers


She's IHG Triple OG [ ogkb x dosidos] x copper chem pappy].


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The cop squad at 56 days. L-R: Carla Olson, Hutter's Stash, and Candy Samples.
> View attachment 4226109
> Pete Hutter's Stash:
> View attachment 4226112
> View attachment 4226121


Which one (6) am I flowering? I just want to get the labels right.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> She's IHG Triple OG [ ogkb x dosidos] x copper chem pappy].
> View attachment 4226137


lol!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> She's IHG Triple OG [ ogkb x dosidos] x copper chem pappy].
> View attachment 4226137



I havent really seen that particular flower structure since. Other then some shots of sour diesel that had the similar structure. But that Candy samples is it. 
Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> When I first started,s1 was being advertised as "mom in seed form".. when clones was hard to get..
> When in reality it is just the mom being stretched thin IMO,which results in (mom & all her cousins & ugly friends & they one male friend).
> 
> I just don't see it,but I understand kind of..
> ...


I have to agree with you, this whole s1's are like clone off the mom thing doesn't quite apply. There is defiantly variation, and "ugly friends" lol


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> When I first started,s1 was being advertised as "mom in seed form".. when clones was hard to get..
> When in reality it is just the mom being stretched thin IMO,which results in (mom & all her cousins & ugly friends & they one male friend).
> 
> I just don't see it,but I understand kind of..
> ...


I agree that it's better to cross sister phenos rather than selfing, but sometimes you don't have that option. One thing I've noticed about the second selfed generation and this could just be my imagination but it seemed to have lost something, not the quality of the end product so much as the vigor and resistance to different things. The S2's were way more susceptible to botrytis it seemed but there was more rain so i can't say for sure. Under good conditions they performed great. S1's may be the closest to a clone we can get, seems like Dr Greenthumb listed something as clone in seed form? S1's definitely have variation. The only way I could see getting a closer representation to the mom would be by selfed cubing/boxing, but selfing and bx'n 4 generations could lead to other problems right?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Got my self some chucker's genetics FINALLY!!!
Also got a slew of Doc's gear. Thank you southern cross and james bean company!!! *evil laugh* it's on like donkey kong 'round this mfker!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Which one (6) am I flowering? I just want to get the labels right.


Copper Orgi,,,,aka Electric 6....aka sold out, as are Dixie and Carla. 



GreenHighlander said:


> But that Candy samples is it.
> Cheers


If by 'it', you mean massively stacked, I agree. Hence the moniker.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Copper Orgi,,,,aka Electric 6....aka sold out !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massively stacked in a unique and obvious way yes lol The BD was crazy sticky. Didn't have frost as much as a really thick gooey coating. Sadly the clones had the same structure but didn't produce the goo or the punch. 
Goodluck on spreading the goo on those massively stack it 
Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Copper Orgi,,,,aka Electric 6....aka sold out, as are Dixie and Carla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s just plain elite, glad I saved one. I didn’t realize the name for this one never really changed, shall we see what the Electric 6 puts out and how that moniker sticks? Naming is so important. (And you have a knack.)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 2, 2018)

Noob bean hoarder question. I haven't had this many beans I care about,as I usually have been running bagseed,outside of 1 exotic genetics pack of kimbo kush gifted to me for my born day 1 year or so ago,maybe 2. Oh and the freebies from Barney's farm amnesia lemon that I won from a promo here( not impressed only ran two beans
..yuck)
Anyway, how should I store these? The ones in beeeders pa ks as well as the chucker's.

edit* been keeping my bagseeds in a cigar vial with rice,in a box,in my sock drawer. Some pop,some don't. I want to ensure my paid for beans have better chances at popping.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s just plain elite, glad I saved one. I didn’t realize the name for this one never really changed, shall we see what the Electric 6 puts out and how that moniker sticks? Naming is so important. (And you have a knack.)


Thanks. I've got a sack of Copper Raspberry that have been renamed Manny Machado, to memorialize his stupendous douchery and suckitude in the recently concluded WS. Must be a hundred or more....like his strike outs. 



CoB_nUt said:


> Anyway, how should I store these? The ones in beeeders pa ks as well as the chucker's.
> .


Air tight containers in the vegetable crisp drawer in the refrigerator.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. I've got a sack of Copper Raspberry that have been renamed Manny Machado, to memorialize his stupendous douchery and suckitude in the recently concluded WS. Must be a hundred or more....like his strike outs.
> 
> 
> 
> Air tight containers in the vegetable crisp drawer in the refrigerator.


*Low humidity*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> **


You should drop in the music section of RIU. Just a few of us over there, but the fine grooves are piling up, both known and obcure [ Amos' specialty ] Drop by and spin a tune or 3.

https://www.rollitup.org/f/music.71/


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush X Nigerian Blue , leafy as hell compared to the mom.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 2, 2018)

Some DeathStar99 by @BigHornBuds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

So far all 3 black dogs have been tasty and potent. The 2 phenos I kept, the blackberry and purple phenos are both going to get chucked with goji pollen. They both taste real nice.

The blackberry pheno still smells like bb but I think it will take a little cure for that flavor to pop, its there but hidden behind an og kush flavor similar to the lvtk. It is nice and potent too. Kudos to bio vortex or whatever dude's name is that bred this cross.


The purple pheno has what I call a purp taste, not grape or berry but similar to that Cali style purp flavor. Last buds I had that tasted similar were some rec shop buds of Citral Flo by ethos. Love this taste and I love her colors so I'm excited to see what will happen in the goji cross planned.
 

I've already got a name picked out for the lvtk x goji and the blackberry pheno of BG x goji. I don't want to spoil the surprise so I'll let the suspense hold till I have the seeds in hand. If either of the east cakes or the bubba's gift appear worth chucking I think we'll play a game or too for names. Give away some green point gear and come up with some cool names, that's always fun.

I will give out some of my old chucks, the miyagi cross and some of the grapes 13 male chucks with green point seeds. I'm sure the bubba's gift will be nice if it's anything like people have described and I'm thinking one of the east cakes should be solid, knock on wood, I'd like to find one like @Tangerine_ has going. Cheers and stay safe y'all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

Fucking auto correct is a bitch man, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2018)

I swar I wud post more if a to coretc wurked. 

Shit drives me nuts too, lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2018)

My own Black Gold F2s went 4/4 boys along with my last two ASS. Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!!!!!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No. Just thinking of hitting some fems with reg male pollen.
> I figured I'd ask here first. Every time I try to dive into research about breeding I inevitably glaze over with boredom once they start going on about pairing alleles and gene sequencing.
> I prefer the meat and potatoes this thread offers,


Here's a couple I have going that were male x fem. They're both on the 3rd cross and haven't seen any issues. I have a bunch of crosses going and little space so they all get stressed out waiting for the next cross in cups, sometimes for weeks before they're cloned again. imo if they're stable they're stable, fem or reg. All I'm seeing is frosty fkrs 

This is a Dream Ripper BX1 from an F2, reg male Blue Ripper x HSO Blue Dream fem

 

This is Blue Ripper male x Blue Pyramid fem BX1


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 3, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Here's a couple I have going that were male x fem. They're both on the 3rd cross and haven't seen any issues. I have a bunch of crosses going and little space so they all get stressed out waiting for the next cross in cups, sometimes for weeks before they're cloned again. imo if they're stable they're stable, fem or reg. All I'm seeing is frosty fkrs
> 
> This is a Dream Ripper BX1 from an F2, reg male Blue Ripper x HSO Blue Dream fem
> 
> ...


OMG. That 2nd pic has trichs all the way down the fans. I love seeing plants do this.
Nice cross GroErr


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So far all 3 black dogs have been tasty and potent. The 2 phenos I kept, the blackberry and purple phenos are both going to get chucked with goji pollen. They both taste real nice.
> 
> The blackberry pheno still smells like bb but I think it will take a little cure for that flavor to pop, its there but hidden behind an og kush flavor similar to the lvtk. It is nice and potent too. Kudos to bio vortex or whatever dude's name is that bred this cross.
> View attachment 4226336
> ...


Would you look at the hues on that plant. Its like a beautiful red tequila sunrise..
That's a stunning pic Eso.


The mystery E.Cake is coming along and filling out nicely. I'll get some pics up soon. I've already decided I'm going to try to reveg this one.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So far all 3 black dogs have been tasty and potent. The 2 phenos I kept, the blackberry and purple phenos are both going to get chucked with goji pollen. They both taste real nice.
> 
> The blackberry pheno still smells like bb but I think it will take a little cure for that flavor to pop, its there but hidden behind an og kush flavor similar to the lvtk. It is nice and potent too. Kudos to bio vortex or whatever dude's name is that bred this cross.
> View attachment 4226336
> ...


Man that looks like it would yank a baggie inside out! Nice, is that HSOs


----------



## GroErr (Nov 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> OMG. That 2nd pic has trichs all the way down the fans. I love seeing plants do this.
> Nice cross GroErr


Cheers, I know it's crazy, first of 2 testers from that generation, going to have to keep the fans for hash


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Man that looks like it would yank a baggie inside out! Nice, is that HSOs


Yes sir, HSO. I ran their blue dream and sour blueberry and was disappointed but all three black dogs are nice smoke and good flavor too. For $46 from hemp depot for 5 beans it was well worth it.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2018)

So the reveg on my cookies n chem is going good, I'm seeing new growth. I took a clone off the plant when I started the reveg, and its just starting to root out at 23 days in the aero cloner. I was about to give up. I also took three clones off three outdoor plants that were about a month behind and ended up freezing, and they've rooted as well. 

That brings me to this here..... I've been going through some seeds from my outdoor chucks and I found two seeds grown together. This is new to me I've seen twins, but not like this. Is this something any of you have seen before?
  
First pic isn't too great but you get the point.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 3, 2018)

Conjoined twins. Might be some fiyah in them 2 beans.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 3, 2018)

@macsnax 
I just put a bean kinda like that on water a few hours ago.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> So the reveg on my cookies n chem is going good, I'm seeing new growth. I took a clone off the plant when I started the reveg, and its just starting to root out at 23 days in the aero cloner. I was about to give up. I also took three clones off three outdoor plants that were about a month behind and ended up freezing, and they've rooted as well.
> 
> That brings me to this here..... I've been going through some seeds from my outdoor chucks and I found two seeds grown together. This is new to me I've seen twins, but not like this. Is this something any of you have seen before?
> View attachment 4226907 View attachment 4226908
> ...


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @macsnax
> I just put a bean kinda like that on water a few hours ago. View attachment 4226921


Cool, I'm guessing if two seedlings pop out of these things, that one will be smaller or weaker. Be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2018)

Did you pop it?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So far all 3 black dogs have been tasty and potent. The 2 phenos I kept, the blackberry and purple phenos are both going to get chucked with goji pollen. They both taste real nice.
> 
> The blackberry pheno still smells like bb but I think it will take a little cure for that flavor to pop, its there but hidden behind an og kush flavor similar to the lvtk. It is nice and potent too. Kudos to bio vortex or whatever dude's name is that bred this cross.
> View attachment 4226336
> ...


Cheese and rice.. Your shits been on a whole nother level these last few rounds Eso!  You been doin anything different?



macsnax said:


> So the reveg on my cookies n chem is going good, I'm seeing new growth. I took a clone off the plant when I started the reveg, and its just starting to root out at 23 days in the aero cloner. I was about to give up. I also took three clones off three outdoor plants that were about a month behind and ended up freezing, and they've rooted as well.
> 
> That brings me to this here..... I've been going through some seeds from my outdoor chucks and I found two seeds grown together. This is new to me I've seen twins, but not like this. Is this something any of you have seen before?
> View attachment 4226907 View attachment 4226908
> First pic isn't too great but you get the point.


is it just me or does that kinda look like a heart shaped booty?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Cheese and rice.. Your shits been on a whole nother level these last few rounds Eso!  You been doin anything different?


Thank you Kindly my good man. I actually did switch over to canna coco and canna A and B back in like July and I'm digging it. I know it cost a little bit more but its a quality product from them crazy dutch fucks. When I ran the pureblend pro in tupur a few years ago I had stellar results, same with the flora nova but the tupur slowly shifted to the dark side or something. I couldn't get shit to turn out nice in it to save my life. 

You know your shit ain't been looking to bad either over there man! I've been seeing the nice nuggies pop up on IG, looking stellar my dude.

On a side note I ordered 4 ft of 18 gauge .999 silver for jewelry, lol, and a nasty little goji girl when I find's her. And I ordered another 100 1/20th ounce plastic containers for the up coming beans. I'm also working on some generic logo ideas for seed packs.

I like the font in this one, think I'll change font in the 2nd pic


----------



## boybelue (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you Kindly my good man. I actually did switch over to canna coco and canna A and B back in like July and I'm digging it. I know it cost a little bit more but its a quality product from them crazy dutch fucks. When I ran the pureblend pro in tupur a few years ago I had stellar results, same with the flora nova but the tupur slowly shifted to the dark side or something. I couldn't get shit to turn out nice in it to save my life.
> 
> You know your shit ain't been looking to bad either over there man! I've been seeing the nice nuggies pop up on IG, looking stellar my dude.
> 
> ...


18ft? I only ordered two 6" pieces of 14 gauge and ive made a lot. Do you know if there's a self life with the CS? l know GA3 doesn't have a long shelf life. Eso's Seeds! That goes well together , that's pretty cool!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Did you pop it?


I took it out of the water for the pic ,
Should know soon if it’s going to pop.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Cheese and rice.. Your shits been on a whole nother level these last few rounds Eso!  You been doin anything different?
> 
> 
> 
> is it just me or does that kinda look like a heart shaped booty?


Oh it does, I said the same thing when I showed my wife.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I took it out of the water for the pic ,
> Should know soon if it’s going to pop.


Lol oops, that was supposed to be a quote for @hillbill.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 4, 2018)

Just planted 6 Space Monkey F2s with nice tails blue Solos. 6 Phone Home with nice tails planted in red Solos after arriving Friday from JBC. Lots of Wookie!

My Copper Chem f2 from Amos is putting on weight and crystal! Just over 6 weeks and trying to keep up with her appetite with some fading and minor deficiencies. “Rails” of trichs on edges of upper fans. 44 days and quite a showboat!

ORGI F2 is shaped like a little Scotch Pine and has very narrow leaves. About 4 weeks so just getting interesting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)

Available at DCSE later this week w/ copper chem f2 freebies.


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2018)

To this old school hash
 
I'll take this over and of the others(well trimmer hash)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 4, 2018)

So far I've got 1/4 of the Sunny D OG confirmed female.. The problem is the other 3 Im thinking may be fellas  and of course the 3 Im thinking are guys are all bushes with strong ass branching.. Wish I had space to mess with polen..

This will now be Sunny D OG #1
  

Here are the two "Tripple B" Sweet Dixies.. So far so good
 
Out of the 4 Copper Orgi's I dropped in water, 2 have split so they will all be buried this evening.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> 18ft? I only ordered two 6" pieces of 14 gauge and ive made a lot. Do you know if there's a self life with the CS? l know GA3 doesn't have a long shelf life. Eso's Seeds! That goes well together , that's pretty cool!


I ordered 4ft of 18 gauge wire. I wasnt sure how much was needed, lol. It was 5 bucks a foot so not too bad a silver is always worth something so no loss.

Im not sure about shelf life though.


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 4, 2018)

Update I have really mistreated these girls I have been in trim hell after the outdoor harvest. 
Final tally of the girls
2/3 graveyard whistle 
0/3 c99 x hh
2/2 tpr x hh (I'm 80% sure on one the other 100% girl)
2/3 copper orgi 
I have a bug issue that I have been fixing i think it came from working with the outdoor and then touching my indoor plants. If I don't see new bug damage in a few days I'll flower them out.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 4, 2018)

@genuity this is the Goofy Grape I got from you. I flowered 8 beans and got 5 females.
This one is pheno #8 smells like a strong purple candy already. Put into flip Oct 10 with a 2 week veg. I'm guessing shes a grape stomper leaner and is hopefully going to be something special. The purple this early coming through looks awesome.
Thanks again,
NC


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2018)

@genuity great strainly deals, I must say


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Just threw the 4 goji and 1 bubba's gift into the flower tent. I put them as low as I can from the light and have the lvtk and east cakes above them blocking some of the direct 315w. Hopefully the plants are all good, sometimes the switch from the t5 to the hid is a bit too much. With the 400w I would just switch it down to 250w for a few days first but no option to dim on my 315w.

I'm stoked to see what I find in these last 4 goji beans and I'm also anxious to see what this bubba's gift does. I know HSO mentions the bubba's gift quite often and I just seen they have a strain called grape drank that is black dog x bubba's gift. Sounds decent too. 

Should be an interesting January, knock on wood!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ordered 4ft of 18 gauge wire. I wasnt sure how much was needed, lol. It was 5 bucks a foot so not too bad a silver is always worth something so no loss.
> 
> Im not sure about shelf life though.


Have you made or got your generator yet?


----------



## greenjambo (Nov 5, 2018)

Back with the better camera. This deserves to be shot like a model.

FIREBALLS:
Just a small plant, the smell is amazing, cant wait to get more going.
 
Colors coming through nice with the cold nights


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you made or got your generator yet?


Yeah, Im going to use a cell phone charger modified, lol. Probably try making it around new years. Im sure theyll be trial and error so itll be a process.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

I made one with the 9 volt battery way. Worked well on my first cs try. Since then I've used amazon bought cs diluted down.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4227316
> 
> @genuity this is the Goofy Grape I got from you. I flowered 8 beans and got 5 females.
> This one is pheno #8 smells like a strong purple candy already. Put into flip Oct 10 with a 2 week veg. I'm guessing shes a grape stomper leaner and is hopefully going to be something special. The purple this early coming through looks awesome.
> ...


Nice! I have some goofy grape beans also. Are you running amnournal of her? Would love to watch her progress.
Was she the only one to purple up so far out of the 5 ladies?


----------



## nc208 (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice! I have some goofy grape beans also. Are you running amnournal of her? Would love to watch her progress.
> Was she the only one to purple up so far out of the 5 ladies?


No journals, no time to keep up with it. Yes out of the 5 ladies she's the only one to do so. Also only one with a grape smell.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> No journals, no time to keep up with it. Yes out of the 5 ladies she's the only one to do so. Also only one with a grape smell.


Understood & Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2018)

"Young girl....get out of my mind...my love for you is way out of line"


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Young girl....get out of my mind...my love for you is way out of line"
> View attachment 4227752
> View attachment 4227754 View attachment 4227757 View attachment 4227758 View attachment 4227759 View attachment 4227760


I saw Gary Puckett and the Union Gap at a college aud in 1969.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, Im going to use a cell phone charger modified, lol. Probably try making it around new years. Im sure theyll be trial and error so itll be a process.


Any DC charger from around 9v up to 24v give or take a little, don't gotta be exact , higher voltage just speeds it up. Just find a 9v wall charger splice the wires and tie each one to a 4-6 piece of the silver. I used a mayo jar with plastic lid and drilled the holes about an 1" to 1-1/2" apart and insert the wire.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 5, 2018)

So, apparently I didn't wash my tent down as good as I thought,or 1 6"clip on fan slipped past me. 
My Clementine male,which was removed from the flower tent once I saw sac pre-ripeness must have slid 1 past me. A few preflower bracts/nodes were pollinated on 2 of my flowering moms!!! Haven't checked the 3rd one thoroughly yet. Haha Score! Took one bean out to check the progress of growth. It was dark brown,hard with and a slight green tint on the edges/ends. 
I said fuck it and stuck it in a jiffy pellet, no soak.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> No journals, no time to keep up with it. Yes out of the 5 ladies she's the only one to do so. Also only one with a grape smell.


You must hafe gotten an A+ in stoner linguistcs or drunken thumb?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I made one with the 9 volt battery way. Worked well on my first cs try. Since then I've used amazon bought cs diluted down.


there's a recipe on this site for it that Ive saved dude says it works for him everytime, I think its a bit higher ppms than what most call for but nothing outrageous. Since the recipe for Sweet I also found on this site worked so well, I saved it also. But my CS is in the mail as we speak. Time to make fems or a chuck every round, Ima thinkin. Just cause


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 5, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Back with the better camera. This deserves to be shot like a model.
> 
> FIREBALLS:
> Just a small plant, the smell is amazing, cant wait to get more going.
> ...


Fireballs was my strongest smelling strain, made me bought a new carbon filter and it was very potent!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2018)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4227316
> 
> @genuity this is the Goofy Grape I got from you. I flowered 8 beans and got 5 females.
> This one is pheno #8 smells like a strong purple candy already. Put into flip Oct 10 with a 2 week veg. I'm guessing shes a grape stomper leaner and is hopefully going to be something special. The purple this early coming through looks awesome.
> ...


That is a beautiful picture, so clear.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> there's a recipe on this site for it that Ive saved dude says it works for him everytime, I think its a bit higher ppms than what most call for but nothing outrageous. Since the recipe for Sweet I also found on this site worked so well, I saved it also. But my CS is in the mail as we speak. Time to make fems or a chuck every round, Ima thinkin. Just cause


Yea,I think the build tutorial I used was on another forum a few years ago. My cs rig(9v battery,2x.5 gram silver bars,alligator clips,mason jar & distilled water) I got as high as 54 ppms and as low as 38 ppms with it. All 4 batches I made worked. Now, I'm not sure which batch was better or reversed the females quicker,because, there were different strains sprayed with diff batches.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 6, 2018)

Copper Orgi, today.


Many of the fan leaves on most of the plants have trichomes all the way to the tips.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 6, 2018)

My pack of orgi came today with a pack of nyc copper. Thanks @Amos Otis


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 6, 2018)

The tent tonight. 2 GMO x Swayze @genuity in the front and 2 Carla Olsen’s in the back @Amos Otis.
 
GS #1
 
GS#2
 
Carla #1
 
Carla #2 this gal is smelling wonderful. Pure orangey goodness.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Young girl....get out of my mind...my love for you is way out of line"
> View attachment 4227752
> View attachment 4227754 View attachment 4227757 View attachment 4227758 View attachment 4227759 View attachment 4227760


What is she smelling like so far? It's looking nice and frosty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is she smelling like so far? It's looking nice and frosty.


There are 4 Sweet Dixies in there, and I'll admit I'm partial to the kids, but they got me hummin'. The cop squad, too. All the Dixies have light citrus smells from orange to a sweet grapefruitish, and one smells more like the berry goji grandmom. Yeah, the frost came early.



LubdaNugs said:


> The tent tonight. 2 GMO x Swayze @genuity in the front and 2 Carla Olsen’s in the back @Amos Otis.
> 
> Carla #2 this gal is smelling wonderful. Pure orangey goodness.


OK, for once I'm not joking. I'm honored by the quality of growers/friends who agreed to donate their time, space, and efforts into finding out what's in these BBB beans. The all-stars of RIU. Muchos gracias, amigos.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2018)

Day 48 for Briscoe Copper Chem f2 and she is making good solid buds everywhere. Buds are mid and more dense and she is the star of my tent! Smells very much lemon and gasoline or other fuel, each being distinct and alternating to my nose. Trikes look great and plentiful. Virtually all pistils are pale yellow with little rusty at all. 

Trimmed a ORGI f2 up a little so buds get some light. Lots of bud will be one cola here and leaves had very short petioles. Day 34 and making buds but no smell report as Copper Chem f2 and Space Monkey have rendered my nose helpless for a while.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 7, 2018)

The sbs x dB the wcxs and the gdp coming along nicely have the g-tang for the solo cup comp and the log x dB the rest of the strains I’m running is the hazelnut cream mango sherbert Cali cure and berry balls and have my Rambo 2.0 popping up as well which is my second attempt to finding what I’m looking for this is @genuity dessert breath x mimosa (x) blueberry gelato and a kragle clone and a strawberry cough clone


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

You got some heat...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2018)

On another note, Sleeskunk F2s from both an Indica and a Sativa mom appear about done and decent sized deep brown.

Space Monkey hit with Sleeskunk male forming nice big seeds. Should be a wild ride.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 7, 2018)

And also a lil shout out to a fellow grower I’m expecting big things from @C-theGrower this pheno of his gdp smells like straight juicy fruit nice of em to kick me down a clone of this gorgeous chunky girl


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4228776 And also a lil shout out to a fellow grower I’m expecting big things from @C-theGrower this pheno of his gdp smells like straight juicy fruit nice of em to kick me down a clone of this gorgeous chunky girl View attachment 4228775


Blurple Rain! Blurple Rain! Blurple seems to be able to pull some awesome smells from buds.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

AYYYY
But check the male plants broski, they are just killing it. 
@Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 7, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> AYYYY
> But check the male plants broski, they are just killing it. View attachment 4228797
> @Dear ol" Thankful Grower!


Hell yea should start dusting here soon!!


----------



## THT (Nov 7, 2018)

PRK x Nigerian blue got the axe. Small plant but yield was easily still 3x that of the mother.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Hell yea should start dusting here soon!!


Yeee SiRR


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The tent tonight. 2 GMO x Swayze @genuity in the front and 2 Carla Olsen’s in the back @Amos Otis.
> View attachment 4228548
> GS #1
> View attachment 4228549
> ...


What's the stretch like on them?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> What's the stretch like on them?


#1 was 2-2.5 times stretch and #2 was closer to 1.5-2. I tied back #1 twice and that has kept the canopy even.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 7, 2018)

Everything germinated except for one city slicker and one triple purple rhino. 19 out of 21 ain’t bad. Some fire in there. Hey @genuity ever thought of calling the gmo x swayze dirty dancers? Lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Everything germinated except for one city slicker and one triple purple rhino. 19 out of 21 ain’t bad. Some fire in there.View attachment 4228977 Hey @genuity ever thought of calling the gmo x swayze dirty dancers? Lol


(Dirty Dancer) do sound nice..


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> (Dirty Dancer) do sound nice..


Haha, was thinking it sounded cool, I have no problem calling my gmo x swayze, dirty dancer, it would be easier to label with a simple DD haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2018)

Remember just the week before last I said I came home to a 24 hr inspection notice for the next 3 days? Well I came home Monday to another 24 hr notice for inspections on any of 3 days again, wtf.

Apparently the lazy management didn't even do the inspections last time but never bothered to tell tenants and so they're doing this week. Any day today, tomorrow or Friday they could come into my apartment without me here. How the fuck is this shit legal? At the very least it is extremely unprofessional to; 1. not give a specific time for coming into my/other's apt (not this any time 11/7-11/9 10am-4pm) 2. not notifying tenants that the original inspection never happened and that it would take place in another week. But the mofos think "oh it's no big deal. we'll just pop in real quick, no biggie" Fuck you! lmao

Whatever, I can't do shit about it and I can't risk getting the boot at the moment. Gotta keep my eye on the bigger focus, saving money for my down payment for property, so I'll take the ass plugging and smile like a good financial slave. But boy, the younger inner me wants to go to the office and take a big shit right on their desk and tell them to inspect that, lol.

Unfortunately, I had to chop the 2 east cake clones I had flowering, but I kept a clone in veg of the frostier of the 2. Everything else is in the cabinet on a 12/12 cycle so 4 gojis fems, bubba's gift, and lvtk can continue flower with less stress but the clones I have in veg will unfortunately get fucked off again and will need another week after this to start vegging again.

At least this time only a handful small clones are staying in veg everything else is either flowering now or will be as soon as I can safely throw pollen without wondering if my apt management want to come in and smell my freshly ripped ass. 

As Ringo would say





On a bit of good news, I got a new order of 100 pink (fuck breast cancer) 1/20 ounce plastic container for the up coming chuck, knock on wood, and I got my bodhi order from James beans. I selected lucky wookies as 1st choice on freebies and scored! Though my 2nd choice was sky lotus and that had me interested too.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4227316
> 
> @genuity this is the Goofy Grape I got from you. I flowered 8 beans and got 5 females.
> This one is pheno #8 smells like a strong purple candy already. Put into flip Oct 10 with a 2 week veg. I'm guessing shes a grape stomper leaner and is hopefully going to be something special. The purple this early coming through looks awesome.
> ...


Damn thats looking killer dude.. Goofy Grape. I gotta get my hands on that.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 7, 2018)

Question for anyone who can help. I’m pheno hunting for an elite cut (from seed) and have read a lot of different information. Does anyone think there is a guaranteed number for finding this classification of plant. I’m just wondering if there is a number that would guarantee a elite in the process e.g. 500/1000/10000.

I know the typical awnser is, “It’s like the lottery.” but that’s not what I’m looking for. More of a mathematical luck awnser or a “make your own luck awnser.”

As well is there any filial generation that would increase the chance of a pheno like this to appear? Would you have a higher chance trying to breed the plants to show a wide range of recessive genes and allow yourself to play with the widest genetic variation with seeds of a single cross, or would it be more productive to try to breed toward specific traits e.g. hash/trichome production and Pheno hunt out a stabilized line (I feel like you might loose quite a few traits in this process).


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 7, 2018)

Black SS x night rider 

Day 46 of flower

Still developing a very sweet strawberry candy scent, sticky and dense 

    



Magoo


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Question for anyone who can help. I’m pheno hunting for an elite cut (from seed) and have read a lot of different information. Does anyone think there is a guaranteed number for finding this classification of plant. I’m just wondering if there is a number that would guarantee a elite in the process e.g. 500/1000/10000.
> 
> I know the typical awnser is, “It’s like the lottery.” but that’s not what I’m looking for. More of a mathematical luck awnser or a “make your own luck awnser.”
> 
> As well is there any filial generation that would increase the chance of a pheno like this to appear? Would you have a higher chance trying to breed the plants to show a wide range of recessive genes and allow yourself to play with the widest genetic variation with seeds of a single cross, or would it be more productive to try to breed toward specific traits e.g. hash/trichome production and Pheno hunt out a stabilized line (I feel like you might loose quite a few traits in this process).


I think if you pop enough of any seeds,you will find something that will knock your socks off,then the work starts..getting the cut into some big growers,grow some hype,dish in some drama,add some lore & you are on the way to an elite cut..

traits,that's a hard one,I try to keep it to the simple ones(structure, flower rate,bud to leaf,durability,bud formation) I like to try & let the others play out(terps/smells,highs/stones,effects,duration of the effects)

Could be way off..


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Houstini (Nov 7, 2018)

Well, I’m pretty bummed. Planted my last 9 goji seeds hoping to f2, 3 damped off and 1 stunted at cots. I’m 5/5 female now, with a beautiful pinesoul pheno mom from earlier run. Got a full pack of love triangle going right now so my best bet is some goji x love triangle to get something close. Oh well, wasn’t someone else doing goji f2s in here?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 7, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinafem.org/en/blog/how-cannabis-hybrids-are-created/?amp

https://www.marijuanaventure.com/decoding-cannabis-genetics/

The definition of elite is quite subjective up to this point but cannabis genotyping or Phylos is growing rapidly and even if not, I’m more interested in cannabinoid numbers (30% THC< is a big bonus), terp profile, structure (appeal), and the consumption affects.

Some people would say a cut of Panama Red is “Elite” and some would say it’s dated and something like White Fire #43 is when it was only selected out of 500 Seeds. I know hype can sell seeds but I have no desire to enter the seed market and am just looking to grow quality to surpass 90% of the market.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 7, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinafem.org/en/blog/how-cannabis-hybrids-are-created/?amp
> 
> https://www.marijuanaventure.com/decoding-cannabis-genetics/
> 
> ...


Not all fire costs $$$ just gotta be willing to put in the work and get a little dusty!


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4229210 View attachment 4229208 View attachment 4229209


 Phenomenal buds man.. That bud is just loveing live.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

WATS GOOD MY FELLOW CHUCKER GROWERS..
Heres a little update on Wat I got in the garden. Frist off we got 9 of the infamous GMOxDB way in the back by @genuity thanks my dude. Also 2 Citrus twist and 1 Sunny D OG those are the three cups in the front by @thenotsoesoteric also another big thanks. The little baby sprouts Are just doing a amazing job in the garden ... I can't wait to separate the males from the females. And really have some fun .


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 8, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Not all fire costs $$$ just gotta be willing to put in the work and get a little dusty!


Yes sir. I plan to run a cross stardawg f2 x the cube and name it Mark Cuban. My question mainly was what is the best point to start the hunt from F1, f2, bx, etc. or is it better to run a f2 or later filial generation which is suppose to express lots of recessive traits, in mass quantities or mass quantities of a F1 “Mark Cuban” for example. Either that or start a cross and work the line down and make something unique using other breeding methods listed previously then hunt it out.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Well, I’m pretty bummed. Planted my last 9 goji seeds hoping to f2, 3 damped off and 1 stunted at cots. I’m 5/5 female now, with a beautiful pinesoul pheno mom from earlier run. Got a full pack of love triangle going right now so my best bet is some goji x love triangle to get something close. Oh well, wasn’t someone else doing goji f2s in here?


First time I heard of someone being “pretty bummed” with 5/5 female Gojis, even with plans for F2s. Heard of people taking clones and with 5 to choose from in that strain there should be something worth that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Well, I’m pretty bummed. Planted my last 9 goji seeds hoping to f2, 3 damped off and 1 stunted at cots. I’m 5/5 female now, with a beautiful pinesoul pheno mom from earlier run. Got a full pack of love triangle going right now so my best bet is some goji x love triangle to get something close. Oh well, wasn’t someone else doing goji f2s in here?


Yes, me. I got lucky and got 1 male out of 5 seedlings for a total of 9/10 female on the goji overall. I got them all in flower now. Also plan on reversing the keeper I find out of 4 girls.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 8, 2018)

Everyone got a haircut today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dinafem.org/en/blog/how-cannabis-hybrids-are-created/?amp
> 
> https://www.marijuanaventure.com/decoding-cannabis-genetics/
> 
> ...


Well mac 1 was the first female cap found and look where that got him. You dont always need to pop 500+ seeds. Hell, I got a really nice pheno of lvtk on my first bean as well. Numbers increase you chances at finding a nice cut but in order to make it an elite you gotta get it out there to thousands of people and they have to in turn like it too. Hype sells for sure.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 8, 2018)

Elite == hype + fomo + dank
somewhere along those lines
Plenty hold fire cuts that will stand up to elites and perhaps haven't been shared out or haven't gone viral on the forums
On the flip many many get hyped and people fomo (or try to, further driving hype) only to be wanting the next hot thing suggesting said hype was overextended

This is markets and we are insider traders.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

Hutter's Stash, formerly Pete's Piece.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 8, 2018)

There’s 100’s of strains considered elite cuts too many for that to be true about everyone I believe. Banana kush, purple punch, Corey, Lemon Dawg, Gelato #11, Forum, GMO, romulan, WiFi 43/3, Tahoe, chemdawg, roadkill, UK Cheese, the list goes on.

Winning a cup sells seeds and helps build brands you don’t even have to get first, but a bud told me that’s another type of game in itself a lot of times. Some cups still have a lot of legitimacy to them e.g. California Emerald Cups. I heard a story about a CC cup in CO and the winner only won because they donated the most product and they could talk a dog off a meat wagon. There was product there around 32%+ THC that still got recognition w/o placing.

Most of these strains won cups with around 30% THC, that seems to be the common factor.


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2018)

Mohican said:


> If your buds are too dry, add a thin slice of apple for a few days or longer if you like. When done right, the terpenes in your buds will light up to full brightness and the apple slice will slowly dehydrate. If the slice is too big it can get moldy. Be vigilant!


I have used fresh orange peel too. Change it out every 2-3 days.


----------



## too larry (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got the pollen out to dust some stuff today at lights on, so I dont forget it. I'll hit the star pupil x goji, and maybe even a branch on the blueberry sunset. I have some older honeybee pollen too from a good friend on here. But havent seen her on for awhile. I think the honeybee pollen originally came from chuckers paradise. I think maybe the honeybee beans came from c.p. maybe and she grew out the male from them and that's how I got the pollen.
> View attachment 4213796 View attachment 4213797 View attachment 4213798


Has anyone talked to Cindy? I worry about her.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 8, 2018)

My stud that I am proud of. Exodus Kush x (the Cube x stardawgIX) 
  
Hoping to pass some skunk spray terps with this chuck.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a Swami Nigerian Sunshine that is jizzin in 18/6. I gave him a shake over some parchment paper yesterday and got this. I used a stainless sieve to pull out plant matter, and set the rest in a foil boat with a pinch of flour and a couple grains of dry rice and left it out to dry for a bit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Has anyone talked to Cindy? I worry about her.


I PM'd her last month,no response yet.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Has anyone talked to Cindy? I worry about her.


Cindy who?


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Lauper


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Has anyone talked to Cindy? I worry about her.


No I havent talked to her for awhile. We are even friends on Facebook. And she hasn't been on their either.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> First time I heard of someone being “pretty bummed” with 5/5 female Gojis, even with plans for F2s. Heard of people taking clones and with 5 to choose from in that strain there should be something worth that.


Yes, I’m really excited to see what I get out of my last 5. Still have pinesoul pheno keeper from last year. I guess it’s time to do a bit more research on making s1


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 8, 2018)

Happy tent tonight.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thursday update! Permafrost


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> TG’s Gorilla Bubble
> 
> And haha - “Only a few likely never to be legendary beans made it.”
> Slick.


A bx4 if he was smart.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> A bx4 if he was smart.


Hi, Tony...how ya been? It was actually BX2 x Copper Chem. Only 16 in existence held 8 each by 2 - 3 good guys. They likely have no idea what that monumental cross of 2 flagship strains could be worth on the open market. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 8, 2018)

Hard to say depending on the selection skills of the breeder who made the cross I guess. 8x2 is 16. 8x3 is 24. Btw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Hard to say depending on the selection skills of the breeder who made the cross I guess. 8x2 is 16. 8x3 is 24. Btw.


One guy got 8 and so did another, but he split his with a pal, so......math, I know.

Selection skills? I selected the bag that said TGBX2 and the shell that said copper chem. 
I know. Not just anyone can pull that off.


----------



## antonioverde (Nov 8, 2018)

Good luck on your project. Might check out Bos and Caligari if your math is up to it... Selection Methods in Plant Breeding... If you cant afford it I can share a copy with you.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 8, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Good luck on your project. Might check out Bos and Caligari if your math is up to it... Selection Methods in Plant Breeding... If you cant afford it I can share a copy with you.


I'm interested if you have a digital copy of some kind!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm back.

Also


pinner420 said:


> Thursday update! Permafrost View attachment 4229864


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 9, 2018)

GMO x Swayze 
Cut at 80ish days 12x12
  
Was early by a week or more, quick dry and no cure. Smoke report is potent, distracting, euphoric, not lazy but not energetic. There is some good flavor hearty, bready, lemon wet blanket. My description skills are on par with my growing, but I smoke like a pro


The others at day 91 and 2 are showing signs of getting close, probably about where no. 1 was when chopped, the other 2 are farther away.
    
If you perceive a lack of frost don't worry, in my case I think 2 factors are at play, 
1) I watered with hot watter by accident at least once, note the smallest (last pic) is probably the frostiest, it used less water and was not watered with the final batch of hot water. I realized I had done it after watering the others that needed it.
2) uv supplementation - still trying to find right dose.

I think this would be a 60-70 day flower strain with some plant possibly going longer like this fat shorty
 
Which will probably go 110 plus days of 12/12 from seed.


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> GMO x Swayze
> Cut at 80ish days 12x12
> View attachment 4230130 View attachment 4230131
> Was early by a week or more, quick dry and no cure. Smoke report is potent, distracting, euphoric, not lazy but not energetic. There is some good flavor hearty, bready, lemon wet blanket. My description skills are on par with my growing, but I smoke like a pro
> ...


Love it,smoking like a pro is all that matters...

I like the sound of that high.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Might check out Bos and Caligari if your math is up to it... Selection Methods in Plant Breeding... If you cant afford it I can share a copy with you.


Thanks for the offer, antwan, but [edit] I'll pass. Chucks are doing well.

Good luck on your upcoming surgery, fo realz tho.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> I PM'd her last month,no response yet.





whytewidow said:


> No I havent talked to her for awhile. We are even friends on Facebook. And she hasn't been on their either.


I heard through the grapevine her son in law was having health problems. That was a good while back. She owned a beachhouse in Mexico Beach, so no matter what her problems were before, they are worse now.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

too larry said:


> I heard through the grapevine her son in law was having health problems. That was a good while back. She owned a beachhouse in Mexico Beach, so no matter what her problems were before, they are worse now.


Hope shes doing ok!!!!!


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 9, 2018)

Some more bud shots of the DeathStar99 by @BigHornBuds


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Some more bud shots of the DeathStar99 by @BigHornBuds View attachment 4230451 View attachment 4230452


Nice!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Got my winnings! Thanks @Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got my winnings! Thanks @Amos Otis
> View attachment 4230479


Only two eight packs in existence of this cross of two 'flagship' strains. Play your cards right, easy street beckons.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Only two eight packs in existence of this cross of two 'flagship' strains. Play your cards right, easy street beckons.


Haha. Purveyor of lost genetics. Knights of Templar of elite beans. Gatekeeper of the galactic genetics.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 9, 2018)

My gmo x swayze babies


----------



## nc208 (Nov 9, 2018)

@genuity your goofy grape is unreal in terps already. Out of my 5 ladies, 3 are definite grape leaner's, 2 are heavy mimosa, awesome mix of grape and orange profiles to be found. If anyone wants some very flavorful candy terps then definitely try this.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @genuity your goofy grape is unreal in terps already. Out of my 5 ladies, 3 are definite grape leaner's, 2 are heavy mimosa, awesome mix of grape and orange profiles to be found. If anyone wants some very flavorful candy terps then definitely try this.View attachment 4230516


I have some goofey grapes. Thanks for the report. Now that I have a few chucker's genetics, Gonna have to figure up some complex algorithm to decide which ones to pop next!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2018)

Just grinding up a bud of my blackberry pheno of black dog and shit is on point! The jar reeks of blackberry, the flavor is much like my lvtk but with blackberry mixed in, I think with a month cure the berry sweetness will really come out. 

I'm digging it a lot. I was honestly expecting to be let down with it but HSO has it right with this one, all 3 pheno have been top shelf quality. The 2 phenos I kept I actually do like the best, the blackberry is nice and the purple pheno is both beautiful and I love the flavor on that one too, kind of that metallic purp taste. 

Here is a little shot of the blackberry bud, I don't trim off the big leaves till I smoke it if I was selling it it would look fresh and so clean.


----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> . . . . . . . . . Gonna have to figure up some complex algorithm to decide which ones to pop next!


----------



## Houstini (Nov 9, 2018)

With goji project derailed, I’m looking at a love triangle confirmed male. This would keep some genetics intact and could BX to my pinesoul keeper. Any thoughts? I also have a whole pile of citrus strains popped along with the rest of love triangle pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2018)

Houstini said:


> With goji project derailed, I’m looking at a love triangle confirmed male. This would keep some genetics intact and could BX to my pinesoul keeper. Any thoughts? I also have a whole pile of citrus strains popped along with the rest of love triangle pack.


Hold on to your best cut of goji. As long as my plans come through I'll make sure you get at least 5-10 beans of the f2s. A couple off each of the four that way you'll have a little selection. It'll be a couple months though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

I find it refreshing to see you cats spreading the love and genetics around. That ish is alright in my book.
MMJ Gods smiling down.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hold on to your best cut of goji. As long as my plans come through I'll make sure you get at least 5-10 beans of the f2s. A couple off each of the four that way you'll have a little selection. It'll be a couple months though.


I have at least 1 cut I won’t let go for awhile, nice pinesoul pheno. Heavy yielding and great resin producer, got 18.9% return on bho. I’ll see what the other 5 do


----------



## bighitter420 (Nov 9, 2018)

Got em! Wont be able to get to them till January but cant wait!


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2018)

Backwood sprayed with a rosin in mixture with bho shavings..
The bud is a mix of dry enough meltdown, with some dry sieve..
This L is not about taste,all power..

Work flo?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Rosin    Moonrock Spliff...I love them.All torque and power!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

bighitter420 said:


> View attachment 4230553 View attachment 4230554 Got em! Wont be able to get to them till January but cant wait!


Thanks for supporting DCSE ! That pic earns you a free 6 pack direct from the 'chucker'.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2018)

This one throws so much pollen it chucks for me.


----------



## caneno (Nov 10, 2018)

@Amos Otis i saw DCSE post on insta about the Ogri f2, went straight to the site and grabbed me a pack. Looking foward to popping them as soon as they arrive. Thanks for your work bro.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

caneno said:


> @Amos Otis i saw DCSE post on insta about the Ogri f2, went straight to the site and grabbed me a pack. Looking foward to popping them as soon as they arrive. Thanks for your work bro.


Much appreciated, amigo, and thanks for supporting DCSE's veterans day promotion. By all means hang out and post your reports on the Orgi F2s. Good growing !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Well I got the new logo printed out and all the supplies for the upcoming pollen chuck. If results are nice from the crosses the next round will be a narrowing down of nice phenos to "f2."


Oh and I'll totally be giving all testers away... for $100 a 3 pack. This shit is being endorsed by the rapping Grannie, fuck that weak burner shit my lady be old as fuck.





Naw, but those testers will cost me about tree fiddy x 10-15 envelopes.





After a few member testers and myself flower out some females from these crosses I may put some packs out on strainly or on ig. I have a feeling these goji crosses are going to be real nice as long as this male isn't a turd. But I haven't seen any turds in the gojis from what I've seen, so fingers crossed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Just checking the goji male and he is producing trichomes, small but I busted out the jeweler lens and bam some shine little heads. He has only be in flower about 1.5-2 wks so it should develop good enough to get a pic. So far so good. 

If you zoom in you can see the glimmer of resin starting.


----------



## bighitter420 (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for supporting DCSE ! That pic earns you a free 6 pack direct from the 'chucker'.


Thanks again. Really want to try these out!

DCSE handled everything perfectly. I will definitely use them again.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2018)

Can't wait. Winter time is when i do most of my hunting so really excited to see what comes off these. I'll chuck some blue City diesel x cherry Durban dust on the fruitiest of the bunch. He's a very fruity gas type of fella. Smells like those ludens "cough"/candy drops with a bit of diesel in there. 

 
 
Haven't been this pumped for a hunt in a while


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2018)

My male dropped a lil pollen onto this white fire og lower, i think it might have done the trick.

#openpollenation


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Update before start of flower looks like I got the bug problem under control I was prey a couple more times during the stretch and I think they should be fine  
Top r copper orgi, and 2 tpr x th
Bottom two graveyard whistle one copper orgi( red pot)


----------



## nc208 (Nov 11, 2018)

Got a question for you all, I got seeds sent to me recently from a new breeder on strainly, it's the way the seeds were shipped. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I never seen this before but maybe I'm just over reacting.

Don't want to blast the stealth method but
This is how the seeds were stored, not in a bag or container or nothing that was keeping them 100% air tight. It was a piece of masking tape holding them in. As you can see the seeds partly stuck to the tape and ripped off part of stripe stuff , not a massive deal. But other strain pulled off and looked like a speck of adhesive went with it. I can't wash them but is this ok or am I right this is a whack shipping method?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Got a question for you all, I got seeds sent to me recently from a new breeder on strainly, it's the way the seeds were shipped. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I never seen this before but maybe I'm just over reacting.
> 
> Don't want to blast the stealth method but
> This is how the seeds were stored, not in a bag or container or nothing that was keeping them 100% air tight. It was a piece of masking tape holding them in. As you can see the seeds partly stuck to the tape and ripped off part of stripe stuff , not a massive deal. But other strain pulled off and looked like a speck of adhesive went with it. I can't wash them but is this ok or am I right this is a whack shipping method?
> View attachment 4231292


I don't think I would like the idea of the glue from the tape on the seeds. Probably be alright, definitely unorthodox though. Weird, it's really cheap to get some little glass vials, like 50 for 6 bucks.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2018)

They should germ easily


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 11, 2018)

Oil and adhesives keep tf away from my beans. Many better methods. Corrugated plastic/cardboard, plastic straw, use imagination guys don't apply freaking tape to seeds what in the actual fuck strainly lol.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2018)

Yea,who ever sent them is tripping...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2018)

put it in the review for the seller, not the exact details, just that the shipping method leaves much to be desired, at the very least so others can see this when they check that seller out.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 11, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Got a question for you all, I got seeds sent to me recently from a new breeder on strainly, it's the way the seeds were shipped. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I never seen this before but maybe I'm just over reacting.
> 
> Don't want to blast the stealth method but
> This is how the seeds were stored, not in a bag or container or nothing that was keeping them 100% air tight. It was a piece of masking tape holding them in. As you can see the seeds partly stuck to the tape and ripped off part of stripe stuff , not a massive deal. But other strain pulled off and looked like a speck of adhesive went with it. I can't wash them but is this ok or am I right this is a whack shipping method?
> View attachment 4231292


Wtf? Who sent those heisendouche


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Wtf? Who sent those heisendouche


NO but why make that comment?Like seriously man thats just inflammatory and uncalled for.Ive never given a reason to anyone on why i would send out any thing in a reckless manner like that.You are saying that i like to stir shit up but its constant comments like this that i have to deal with on a daily basis.ALL MY SEEDS are sealed in foil packs and also my shipping method is super discreet.
Please i get it you dont like me,AND im good with that.But dont insinuate that is the way i conduct business.Ive never given anyone a reason EVER to make them think otherwise.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> NO but why make that comment?Like seriously man thats just inflammatory and uncalled for.Ive never given a reason to anyone on why i would send out any thing in a reckless manner like that.You are saying that i like to stir shit up but its constant comments like this that i have to deal with on a daily basis.ALL MY SEEDS are sealed in foil packs and also my shipping method is super discreet.
> Please i get it you dont like me,AND im good with that.But dont insinuate that is the way i conduct business.Ive never given anyone a reason EVER to make them think otherwise.


You're right it was uncalled for-was jus trying to be funny-my bad


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> You're right it was uncalled for-was jus trying to be funny-my bad


Thank you for your apology and i apologize for any words we may have had in the past also.Ill make a conscious effort to tone it down in the near future.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Thank you for your apology and i apologize for any words we may have had in the past also.Ill make a conscience effort to tone it down in the near future.


I will as well


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 11, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I will as well


What fun would that be....lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> What fun would that be....lol


Well I've made a pact to myself to refrain from all negative insults and not feed into any more negative post.all my good deeds get buried in me not being able to contain myself and getting sucked into pointless arguments.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Got a question for you all, I got seeds sent to me recently from a new breeder on strainly, it's the way the seeds were shipped. Maybe I'm being paranoid but I never seen this before but maybe I'm just over reacting.
> 
> Don't want to blast the stealth method but
> This is how the seeds were stored, not in a bag or container or nothing that was keeping them 100% air tight. It was a piece of masking tape holding them in. As you can see the seeds partly stuck to the tape and ripped off part of stripe stuff , not a massive deal. But other strain pulled off and looked like a speck of adhesive went with it. I can't wash them but is this ok or am I right this is a whack shipping method?
> View attachment 4231292


How much is this "breeder"/careless seed shipper charging? Lacon containers are like $.13 a piece and protect seeds great. That is just careless. Hope the still pop for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Sweet Dixies looking sweet.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How much is this "breeder"/careless seed shipper charging? Lacon containers are like $.13 a piece and protect seeds great. That is just careless. Hope the still pop for you.


Too much IMO, but that's a whole 'nother story with strainly. It seems USD is the standard format for shipping and all donations, no matter what country it is. This breeder charged me 15$ USd for shipping. They are also located in Canada about 4 hours away from me too, same province. Wasn't overnight shipping and because of our crappy postal strike did take a week to get to me roughly.

I paid someone in the UK 10$ for them to ship to me in Canada. Still waiting on those but pics did show seeds came in sealed breeders pack.

The seeds look good and viable I have no question they will mostly germ. I asked the seller about it and they're response was "they will be fine no problem that's why I sent extra."

Thanks all for confirming my thoughts. I'm not out to trash anyone so I'll pass on my notes to them constructively. Thanks all.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well I've made a pact to myself to refrain from all negative insults and not feed into any more negative post.all my good deeds get buried in me not being able to contain myself and getting sucked into pointless arguments.


I put pause on that thread,to make it easy to "weed out" the bad ones & make it less of a task to clean up for the MODS..
It will be reopened. 

Good luck on your Journey


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> I put pause on that thread,to make it easy to "weed out" the bad ones & make it less of a task to clean up for the MODS..
> It will be reopened.
> 
> Good luck on your Journey


QFT. Good luck seeking a new path


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Sweet Dixies looking sweet.
> View attachment 4231421 View attachment 4231422 View attachment 4231423 View attachment 4231424


What's that a cross of? Looks like one of my blueberry plants i grew a few years ago


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What's that a cross of?


Bruce Campbell and Kelly Rutherford. 



Edit to add: it's Orange Fruit Snax x Orgi.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

That sweet dixie is looking lovely. [email protected] the cross.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Sweet Dixies looking sweet.
> View attachment 4231421 View attachment 4231422 View attachment 4231423 View attachment 4231424


What day of flower? Phenotypic variations? Do they have a nose on em yet?
The one up front looks to be stacking vedddy nicely.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> What day of flower?
> .


34



CoB_nUt said:


> Phenotypic variations?


Not really, but I'm not even sure I know what all that entails. They're pretty similar; healthy and vigorous. [ and sexy ]



CoB_nUt said:


> Do they have a nose on em yet?


 As cute as a button, with different shades of orange. NIce legs, too.



CoB_nUt said:


> The one up front looks to be stacking vedddy nicely.


Not as stacked as Candy Samples [ who was?], but they're still relatively young lassies with good bone structure...more or less.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 34
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> I put pause on that thread,to make it easy to "weed out" the bad ones & make it less of a task to clean up for the MODS..
> It will be reopened.
> 
> Good luck on your Journey


TY ,It was opened back up.Hopefully it can stay under control.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> I put pause on that thread,to make it easy to "weed out" the bad ones & make it less of a task to clean up for the MODS..
> It will be reopened.
> 
> Good luck on your Journey


Why didn't you do the same thing for the greenpoint thread? 
And why is Heisen still allowed to post there after being banned?
I'm seeing some double standards...


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why didn't you do the same thing for the greenpoint thread?
> And why is Heisen still allowed to post there after being banned?
> I'm seeing some double standards...


I did in my own way,and for the most part it stayed on track..

The other stuff is not my lane


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why didn't you do the same thing for the greenpoint thread?
> And why is Heisen still allowed to post there after being banned?
> I'm seeing some double standards...


let it go bruh.. not tryin to come at you but at this point it seems you beefin one way


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Want a chance to win half a pack of boomtown or a 3 pack of tangle x doc's og? Give me a follow on IG @ thenotsoesoteric

Once I'm to 250 followers I will do a simple pick a number. Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 11, 2018)

Started sexing my Gojis and I think I got Eso and Houstinis males. Only one girl so far for 5 seeds. But I'm sticking with the plan. I'll use all the males regardless and hope it puts out some nice diversified F2s to look through. 

I also have a really nice looking Cobra Lips male with very visible early trichs. I cant use him right away but I plan to grow him out and collect the pollen for later use.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Started sexing my Gojis and I think I got Eso and Houstinis males. Only one girl so far for 5 seeds. But I'm sticking with the plan. I'll use all the males regardless and hope it puts out some nice diversified F2s to look through.
> 
> I also have a really nice looking Cobra Lips male with very visible early trichs. I cant use him right away but I plan to grow him out and collect the pollen for later use.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.


That is what I was hoping to do if I got multiple males. Either pick the best male or let all the males just hit all the females and then search through those beans for the single male. 

Well hopefully it all works out for the best.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is what I was hoping to do if I got multiple males. Either pick the best male or let all the males just hit all the females and then search through those beans for the single male.
> 
> Well hopefully it all works out for the best.


I think everything will go well. I still have the one keeper Goji from my original pack so worst case scenario I'll have 4 males to hit 2 girls with. After seeing some of the Goji F2s found I'm looking forward to what shakes out. 

Goji really is a beautiful plant all around and its great to see her shine in here with all of her offspring.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Want a chance to win half a pack of boomtown or a 3 pack of tangle x doc's og? Give me a follow on IG @ thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Once I'm to 250 followers I will do a simple pick a number. Cheers


Nice little page


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 X Swayze 
 
Hitting soil tonight...

Them wedding cake BX1 put out some mean cake (white frosting) smells,with way bigger yields than the original.

Can not wait to see what that Swayze dad will transform in this cross..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake bx1 X Swayze
> View attachment 4231776
> Hitting soil tonight...
> 
> ...


This cross and the sbs x dB are my top strains lots of luscious growth from them


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh run river run...
 
Ogee triangle & legend breath New starts


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake bx1 X Swayze
> View attachment 4231776
> Hitting soil tonight...
> 
> ...


Nice germ rate!!!! You employ the papertowel method? Paper towel in a ziplock? 
Care to share ya germ process. I've been practicing on some old bagseeds. I wanna get my bean crackin down to an art before I start poppin paid for packs. It's been 2+ years since I popped any beans. Beside the ones I just currently pop'd. Don't wanna cause any user error during germination. Eh... I know it's not rocket science.


----------



## genuity (Nov 12, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice germ rate!!!! You employ the papertowel method? Paper towel in a ziplock?
> Care to share ya germ process. I've been practicing on some old bagseeds. I wanna get my bean crackin down to an art before I start poppin paid for packs. It's been 2+ years since I popped any beans. Beside the ones I just currently pop'd. Don't wanna cause any user error during germination. Eh... I know it's not rocket science.


Yup,zip lock in a baggie..

Put that in a DVD case,so I can set it on the side(so the tap grows down) & less curly..
That's it.

Oh i spray the paper towel down with a root stimulating supplement.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,zip lock in a baggie..
> 
> Put that in a DVD case,so I can set it on the side(so the tap grows down) & less curly..
> That's it.
> ...


Thanks, I learned something there.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 12, 2018)

WCxS on bottom and South beach sherb x dessert breath on top


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 12, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4232016WCxS on bottom and South beach sherb x dessert breath on top View attachment 4232015


Wow look at all those lady bug's. I was looking at one not long ago thru a microscope.. That is one bad ass critter. They are monsters to spider mites.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Wow look at all those lady bug's. I was looking at one not long ago thru a microscope.. That is one bad ass critter. They are monsters to spider mites.


Yes they part of my ipm an oz of prevention id like to get more into predator mites and nematodes but I’m still reading up on them as well


----------



## nc208 (Nov 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Oh run river run...
> View attachment 4231826
> Ogee triangle & legend breath New starts


Nice, I got a pack of the Ogee Triangle that I'm itching to pop. Hope you find something nice in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice little page


Thank yo kind sir.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 12, 2018)

I do believe I have said this before, absolute best group of people here! Can’t wait to see this citrus tray do some work!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 12, 2018)

Got a few photos as the lights were coming on this evening.
  
GMO x Swayze#1
 
GMO x Swayze #2
 
Carla Olsen #1
 
Carla Olsen #2
 
The GMO xSwayze #2is loud, lots of Chem funk. I can only assume it’s a GMO leaner. Carla Olsen # 2 is a sweet orange candy scent, certainly seems to be a Orange Fruit Snax phenotype. Thanks again to @genuity and @Amos Otis for the chance to test your gear, it’s been a pleasure.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 12, 2018)

@Amos Otis and Brisco County Genetics on DC Seed Exchange instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BqBnT13HvX8vRJb7WfkSHctJ9Ul7okU6zfgTU80/


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)

Pretty cool. I need to get @Bakersfield the photo credit for that pic @DC Seed Exchange . And credit to Paul N for the reference "very fancy". Had no idea you were a fan, but it makes sense.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 13, 2018)

Anyone else ever find a seed in the bract of a female clone in veg? I’m talking fully mature, ready to drop. I have been hunting lots of seeds in cramped veg conditions, so I’ve had a few males auto that I didn’t catch in time, and they dumped. Anyway I noticed what looked like a seed in the bract on a 12” tall lady, and sure enough a fully mature seed popped out......never knew it was even possible!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 13, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Anyone else ever find a seed in the bract of a female clone in veg? I’m talking fully mature, ready to drop. I have been hunting lots of seeds in cramped veg conditions, so I’ve had a few males auto that I didn’t catch in time, and they dumped. Anyway I noticed what looked like a seed in the bract on a 12” tall lady, and sure enough a fully mature seed popped out......never knew it was even possible!


It is very easy to make seeds in veg, all you need is a preflower n pollen. 
I’m running a bunch right now that where made in veg.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It is very easy to make seeds in veg, all you need is a preflower n pollen.
> I’m running a bunch right now that where made in veg.


Cool, thx for the response, never heard of anyone doing so. I just generally thought they needed to be in flower to make seed. Think i’ll Just stuck with the conventional way.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 13, 2018)

Huh, these freebie chucks don’t suck.

Copper Orgi making it sticky in here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric that's one helluva giveaway you are doing on IG. Props!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Huh, these freebie chucks don’t suck.
> 
> Copper Orgi making it sticky in here.
> View attachment 4232612 View attachment 4232613View attachment 4232619


When ready, it'd be great if a cat with your keen eye could capture some images to represent them shirleys at DCSE.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When ready, it'd be great if a cat with your keen eye could capture some images to represent them shirleys at DCSE.


Congrats on the success brother!  Always luv 2 c a fellow smart-ass doing well 

I'll post some updates myself when lights turn on


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When ready, it'd be great if a cat with your keen eye could capture some images to represent them shirleys at DCSE.


Yeah, you bet, I will try to find a decent camera for that when they get closer to mature. My buddy with all the nice lenses and stuff moved the east side of Nashville, which is not exactly up the road from here.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2018)

My first stable strain Rambo (pineapple x train wreck x mazari grape) was pollinated by @genuity goofy grape pretty stoked to pop these next run with the rest of the testers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Congrats on the success brother!  Always luv 2 c a fellow smart-ass doing well
> 
> I'll post some updates myself when lights turn on


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 13, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> My first stable strain Rambo (pineapple x train wreck x mazari grape) was pollinated by @genuity goofy grape pretty stoked to pop these next run with the rest of the testers View attachment 4232633


shit sounds like some fire! 



Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4232635


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @thenotsoesoteric that's one helluva giveaway you are doing on IG. Props!


Thank you! Ill be doing more giveaways in time too. People love contest! Ill be doing the random number generator tonite and pick the 3 closest to the winning number. Should be fun, well for those playing anyway, lol.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 13, 2018)

Hope i win. ^

Both goofy grape and dr's slymeball all cracked 12 hours in shot glass

Few chucked their helmets and out of the soil 12 hours after that

100% germ'd and growing


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 13, 2018)

Incoming open pollination NinjaFruit run and maybe keep a NF male. 
Anybody made any ninja fruit crosses?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Incoming open pollination NinjaFruit run and maybe keep a NF male.
> Anybody made any ninja fruit crosses?
> View attachment 4232718


That sounds dope man hope you get some awesome crosses


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 13, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> My first stable strain Rambo (pineapple x train wreck x mazari grape) was pollinated by @genuity goofy grape pretty stoked to pop these next run with the rest of the testers View attachment 4232633


If its a stable line why would you need to test it
???????????


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yeah, you bet, I will try to find a decent camera for that when they get closer to mature. My buddy with all the nice lenses and stuff moved the east side of Nashville, which is not exactly up the road from here.


I just picked up one of these bad boys with a kit and a lens or 2 all for $300. It's an older model but from what I take from research is this one is preferred to the newer d3400, both are 1080 so I went with the older one. 

I need to step up my pic game with all these bad ass photos other members are posting!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> If its a stable line why would you need to test it
> ???????????


 wouldn’t that make the cross an f1 if it’s the Rambo pollinated by the goofy grape


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> If its a stable line why would you need to test it
> ???????????


Because the Rambo is the pure line, not the Rambo x goofy grape! He just made the cross so no one has ever seen it grow before, so he is gonna grow some, aka, test them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> the Rambo is stable was pollinated with the goofy grape would be considered an f1 ?


You posted that same time I posted my comment about it. Great minds think a like!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You posted that same time I posted my comment about it. Great minds think a like!


Right on brother thanks for the back up !


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just picked up one of these bad boys with a kit and a lens or 2 all for $300. It's an older model but from what I take from research is this one is preferred to the newer d3400, both are 1080 so I went with the older one.
> 
> I need to step up my pic game with all these bad ass photos other members are posting!


Damn stepping up the game for the new year I see !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes sir. I always buy cheap ass phones so pic quality sucked. This thing should be a whole lot better.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

This is why I'm digging the quantum boards. The profile is so sleek and minimal compared to older sources. Sure they have their differences but this 65w 120qb blows away the 96w 4 x 2' t5 bulb light right next to it. It is like 1/3rd the size. 
 
The goji girls are coming along and a couple are showing frost heads forming already, more so than the bubba's gift. The smallest goji is the "frostiest" so far, roughly 1.5 weeks. 
 
    
The gojis and bubba's gift have been throughly stress tested this round so we'll see how they hold up. So far they're a little rough, maybe 80%-85% but they should hold strong till the end.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 13, 2018)

Love to see what you guys are doing in here, Always some good pics showing off


----------



## Houstini (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is why I'm digging the quantum boards. The profile is so sleek and minimal compared to older sources. Sure they have their differences but this 65w 120qb blows away the 96w 4 x 2' t5 bulb light right next to it. It is like 1/3rd the size.
> View attachment 4232862
> The goji girls are coming along and a couple are showing frost heads forming already, more so than the bubba's gift. The smallest goji is the "frostiest" so far, roughly 1.5 weeks.
> View attachment 4232868
> ...


Oh heck yeah! You can drop off your dead goji male when you’re done with him. Beautiful looking moms in there!


----------



## THT (Nov 13, 2018)

Papayahuasca x cackleberry


----------



## DC Seed Exchange (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Pretty cool. I need to get @Bakersfield the photo credit for that pic @DC Seed Exchange . And credit to Paul N for the reference "very fancy". Had no idea you were a fan, but it makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 4232281


Love Bruce Campbell


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2018)

@BobBitchen meltdown
 
Lime hash berries...thick smoke


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> @BobBitchen meltdown
> View attachment 4233032
> Lime hash berries...thick smoke


Good lookin nugs
What day did you take them ?


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Good lookin nugs
> What day did you take them ?


56 days flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

Man, I guess the girls in veg weren't ready for that hlg 120 qb, lol. I was watching all night to make sure they didn't wilt from the too much light and all was good this morning when I left at 6:50 this morning but when I got home at 4:30 the ones under the qb were wilted like they were bone dry. The bigger 2 black dogs did not like it, 

To top it off I bought a Milwaukee ph pen back in middle of Sept, had the thing till 2nd week of October and probe went out on me. So I took it back to the shop I bought it from on like Oct. 8th. Dude was like, "oh if I send it in tomorrow a replacement should be back by week's end. I gave them like 2 weeks then I went down and he was all like, "dude at Milwaukee said he'd just send the probe, so it should be here any day."

Well another week goes by and I stop back in and shop owner was like, oh let me call Milwaukee tomorrow and find out. Well no call again for like a week so I called back week before last. Owner again is like let me call them for a tracking number, because supposedly the pen has been on it's way for weeks now. Milwaukee tells dude shop owner they never got my original receipt so they never shipped it after all. Owner emails them copy of receipt and supposedly Milwaukee shipped it out 2 day air this time... That was last Tuesday. I called Friday and still no show. And they haven't called me yet this week. 

Now normally I would have demanded a refund by now but the shop owner has a physical handicap and has been in and out of hospital, supposedly for surgery but then I just seen him last week no surgery, so I don't know what's up. 

If I had know it would have turned into this long of an ordeal I would have just ordered a fudging probe myself but I'm like "as soon as I order a probe then this one from Milwaukee will show up same day, and waste my god damn money"

How dude stays in business is beyond me. Bet if my probe ain't in tomorrow I'll be an unhappy asshole. Gonna write Milwaukee a book long shitty review and send them a piece of shit in a paper sack, lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, I guess the girls in veg weren't ready for that hlg 120 qb, lol. I was watching all night to make sure they didn't wilt from the too much light and all was good this morning when I left at 6:50 this morning but when I got home at 4:30 the ones under the qb were wilted like they were bone dry. The bigger 2 black dogs did not like it,
> 
> To top it off I bought a Milwaukee ph pen back in middle of Sept, had the thing till 2nd week of October and probe went out on me. So I took it back to the shop I bought it from on like Oct. 8th. Dude was like, "oh if I send it in tomorrow a replacement should be back by week's end. I gave them like 2 weeks then I went down and he was all like, "dude at Milwaukee said he'd just send the probe, so it should be here any day."
> 
> ...


lol youre a fool eso.. fwiw Ive gone thru more expensive meters and swear by the cheap Jellas

https://www.amazon.com/Jellas-Household-Hydroponics-Measurement-Resolution/dp/B00YBUH4RC/ref=asc_df_B00YBUH4RC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198090973906&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4209800472019069927&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9018951&hvtargid=pla-414242075517&psc=1

I bought 3 a few years back and all 3 are still functional.. check/correct calibration ever 3-4 weeks. I have a mid level jella but kinda prefer the basic one in the link. Go figure


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, I guess the girls in veg weren't ready for that hlg 120 qb, lol. I was watching all night to make sure they didn't wilt from the too much light and all was good this morning when I left at 6:50 this morning but when I got home at 4:30 the ones under the qb were wilted like they were bone dry. The bigger 2 black dogs did not like it,
> 
> To top it off I bought a Milwaukee ph pen back in middle of Sept, had the thing till 2nd week of October and probe went out on me. So I took it back to the shop I bought it from on like Oct. 8th. Dude was like, "oh if I send it in tomorrow a replacement should be back by week's end. I gave them like 2 weeks then I went down and he was all like, "dude at Milwaukee said he'd just send the probe, so it should be here any day."
> 
> ...


Your plants will get used to the new qb. I have the same light and pop seeds with it 18 inches above and don't move it until the plants are almost touching it. You might want to raise it until they get used to the new intensity

And I agree with @blowincherrypie, the cheap Amazon ph meters have worked better than the hydro store versions. $13 for the last one and its lasted over a year. But I hope Milwaukee comes through for you. Sucks to get the run around


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol youre a fool eso.. fwiw Ive gone thru more expensive meters and swear by the cheap Jellas
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jellas-Household-Hydroponics-Measurement-Resolution/dp/B00YBUH4RC/ref=asc_df_B00YBUH4RC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198090973906&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4209800472019069927&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9018951&hvtargid=pla-414242075517&psc=1
> 
> I bought 3 a few years back and all 3 are still functional.. check/correct calibration ever 3-4 weeks. I have a mid level jella but kinda prefer the basic one in the link. Go figure





growslut said:


> Your plants will get used to the new qb. I have the same light and pop seeds with it 18 inches above and don't move it until the plants are almost touching it. You might want to raise it until they get used to the new intensity
> 
> And I agree with @blowincherrypie, the cheap Amazon ph meters have worked better than the hydro store versions. $13 for the last one and its lasted over a year. But I hope Milwaukee comes through for you. Sucks to get the run around


That's what is fucked up. I had 2 of those yellow cheap ph pens previously and the first one lasted over a year, the 2nd only a few months. So I figured I'd get a decent one and support the local shops but I got fucked on this one, lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Grabbed a kit off amazon from blue lab. Was using the hannas for years, got the bluelab(pens) as a gift. Seem decent so far, monthly calibration reminder.


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what is fucked up. I had 2 of those yellow cheap ph pens previously and the first one lasted over a year, the 2nd only a few months. So I figured I'd get a decent one and support the local shops but I got fucked on this one, lol.


Yeah my first ph pen I bought from the local hydro store for $60 (think the brand was Western Digital). It broke less than a month later and when I grabbed the receipt to return it noticed that it said 'No Returns - All Sales Final'. 

So I just bought a cheapo Amazon version and it worked great until I dropped it. Then bought another and its been working like a charm ever since

Hope Milwaukee finally comes through for you


----------



## numberfour (Nov 15, 2018)

Can not wait to pop a few...
 

Thanks Gen


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

I’m so far behind in this thread, think I got 20 pages to read. 
Bugs bugs bugs , which are good , which are bad, bugs bugs bugs ask your mom , ask your dad drugs drugs drugs .


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2018)

Love me some good bugs...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

ORGI f2 from @Amos Otis at 38 days putting on weight, short mostly single cola semi dense buds that are a bit elongated. Berry/Citrus fudge funk on the nose like a mandarin orange slice in chocolate! A smell of fruit ripeness.

Copper Chem f2 also from Briscoe County Genetics is trained and buds are huge and round and heavy and hard. Good size plant but the buds are remarkable. Branches are very thick and strong. Frost heavy on leaves and calyxes. As good looking plant as I’ve had in a while. Some fade at 56 days. Smells like undefined citrus and pine with volatile hydrocarbons and piss.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Cool, I'm guessing if two seedlings pop out of these things, that one will be smaller or weaker. Be sure to let us know what happens.


Once it popped , only one tap root, when I removed the casing you could see that the 2nd one was under developed n never broke through. 

My other twin I have going , the runt isn’t taking to cloning , the heathy one is the worst hermy I have seen in a very very long time . I decided to toss all clones except 1 from that strain.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Question for anyone who can help. I’m pheno hunting for an elite cut (from seed) and have read a lot of different information. Does anyone think there is a guaranteed number for finding this classification of plant. I’m just wondering if there is a number that would guarantee a elite in the process e.g. 500/1000/10000.
> 
> I know the typical awnser is, “It’s like the lottery.” but that’s not what I’m looking for. More of a mathematical luck awnser or a “make your own luck awnser.”
> 
> As well is there any filial generation that would increase the chance of a pheno like this to appear? Would you have a higher chance trying to breed the plants to show a wide range of recessive genes and allow yourself to play with the widest genetic variation with seeds of a single cross, or would it be more productive to try to breed toward specific traits e.g. hash/trichome production and Pheno hunt out a stabilized line (I feel like you might loose quite a few traits in this process).


Pop a thousand beans n one will really stand out . Also what’s a standout in my setup might be a nightmare in yours . 
The only way to know what a male or female will pass on is to grow them out . 


But I popped 5 of HoneyStomper n one isn’t going anywhere. 
I’ll be popping more CP ASAP.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what is fucked up. I had 2 of those yellow cheap ph pens previously and the first one lasted over a year, the 2nd only a few months. So I figured I'd get a decent one and support the local shops but I got fucked on this one, lol.


Buy once / cry once 


For my own garden , I’m not big on the soil pen, I just check runoff . But is good when going to other gardens or outdoor plots to check for issues.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Buy once / cry once
> View attachment 4233735
> 
> For my own garden , I’m not big on the soil pen, I just check runoff . But is good when going to other gardens or outdoor plots to check for issues.


My brother said same thing. And honestly I was going to get a blue lab but I didnt want to order online. My goal was to support the local hydro shop but he didnt carry blue lab so I figure milwaukee was just as good. Well milwaukees customer service sucks, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My brother said same thing. And honestly I was going to get a blue lab but I didnt want to order online. My goal was to support the local hydro shop but he didnt carry blue lab so I figure milwaukee was just as good. Well milwaukees customer service sucks, lol.


Isn’t the Milwaukee’s just a Hanna clone?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

is it stupid to still use the ph juice? Fiddycents a gallon, no probe problems and that shade o yeller is in your head forever. jme


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Buy once / cry once
> View attachment 4233735
> 
> For my own garden , I’m not big on the soil pen, I just check runoff . But is good when going to other gardens or outdoor plots to check for issues.


These are the pens I previously spoke of. Ir's weird because, when compared to my cheaper hanna's,when reading just my tap water before nutes, my blue labs are off. Hanna reads my tap at 240 ppm and 7.2-7.6 ph. My blue labs read. 220-240ppm and 8.1-9 ph!. After mixing nutes they both ph to 6.4. I ph down to 5.9-6.0. Not sure what that's about,my plants don't seem to mind tho.
Also, I think it has somethi g to do with keeping my ph probe wet. not sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is it stupid to still use the ph juice? Fiddycents a gallon, no probe problems and that shade o yeller is in your head forever. jme


I still use it from time to time,because I really really don't trust my meters...lol


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 15, 2018)

Received a package of Brisco County's finest beans today. 

 

Many thanks @Amos Otis and @DC Seed Exchange


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I still use it from time to time,because I really really don't trust my meters...lol


But who checks the juice? 
Seriously where are you all getting it @ $0.50/gal?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Received a package of Brisco County's finest beans today.
> 
> View attachment 4233758 View attachment 4233759
> 
> Many thanks @Amos Otis and @DC Seed Exchange


Much thanks, amigo, for supporting a great cat @ DCSE, and choosing BBBs. May there be jars of tasty buds in your future.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> But who checks the juice?
> Seriously where are you all getting it @ $0.50/gal?


I don't get it by the gal. Just the 8 oz bottle. It's about $7.00 at the brick n mortar.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Once it popped , only one tap root, when I removed the casing you could see that the 2nd one was under developed n never broke through.
> 
> My other twin I have going , the runt isn’t taking to cloning , the heathy one is the worst hermy I have seen in a very very long time . I decided to toss all clones except 1 from that strain.


Can I ask for clairification on how this plant was a worse hermie than any other intersex plant.
Is it a perception thing, like more male flowers than female, or even numbers and intermixed on yhe flower sites.

I currently have a male that threw pistils in reveg, now that it is back in flower new growth looks like female, what is your opinion of this plant? I truely dont know what to make of it, it is throwing pollen from the previous male flowers but it does not look to be self pollinating, hard to tell at this point.

Seeking input as this is only the 2nd male I have revegged. Stress like low rh and low temp could be factors here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Isn’t the Milwaukee’s just a Hanna clone?


I don't think so. This is the pen I got





I stopped into the hydro store today and still no probe! I just was like "fuck it, I'll take my pen back and just buy a new flipping probe myself." If the replacement from Milwaukee ever really shows up I'll just keep it for back up. What a joke. I'm going to call Milwaukee myself tomorrow and see what the fudge is up. But honestly I'd like to ship the pen back accompanied by a big old piece of human fecal matter.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Can I ask for clairification on how this plant was a worse hermie than any other intersex plant.
> Is it a perception thing, like more male flowers than female, or even numbers and intermixed on yhe flower sites.
> 
> I currently have a male that threw pistils in reveg, now that it is back in flower new growth looks like female, what is your opinion of this plant? I truely dont know what to make of it, it is throwing pollen from the previous male flowers but it does not look to be self pollinating, hard to tell at this point.
> ...


Some plants will start out female , budding normally then start tossing a few balls here n there, usually pretty low, & once stretch has stopped . This is mostly what I see. But sometimes you see a plant that’s starts tossing balls with cylax from the jump n top to bottom, I see these as more of a true hermaphrodite vs the other that’s more “bi’curios” , but still a hermi.

I haven’t revegged a male, never had the need , I just keep a small clone in veg .
Can you post pics of the reveg, sometimes the stress makes some funny growth,
Any chance that the new growth were stipules?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think so. This is the pen I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that looks nothing like what I seen, I probably seen a Chinese knock-offs


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 15, 2018)

Do you guys think anyone would be interested in any of my crosses so far? So far, I have [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze] & [(Gypsy Cab x 1980s Houston Cut Shoreline) x Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush IBL]. Just curious what you guys think. I’m just wondering if those sound appealing to you guys. I also kind of want to know what they look like in other people’s gardens.

I’m also planning a purple Nepali-dominant Bangi Haze cross, which I plan to hit with Oldtimer’s Haze, then take that cross and hit it with Kali Mist F2 pollen.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Some plants will start out female , budding normally then start tossing a few balls here n there, usually pretty low, & once stretch has stopped . This is mostly what I see. But sometimes you see a plant that’s starts tossing balls with cylax from the jump n top to bottom, I see these as more of a true hermaphrodite vs the other that’s more bi’curios , but still a hermi.
> 
> I haven’t revegged a male, never had the need , I just keep a small clone in veg .
> Can you post pics of the reveg, sometimes the stress makes some funny growth,
> Any chance that the new growth were stipules?


These are 13 day old pics, will get updated ones tomorrow.


This qas just before switching back to 12/12, not a full on reveg but definitely was throwin balls, was hoping to chuck it but now hoping it will seed itself.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Do you guys think anyone would be interested in any of my crosses so far? So far, I have [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze] & [(Gypsy Cab x 1980s Houston Cut Shoreline) x Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush IBL]. Just curious what you guys think. I’m just wondering if those sound appealing to you guys. I also kind of want to know what they look like in other people’s gardens.
> 
> I’m also planning a purple Nepali-dominant Bangi Haze cross, which I plan to hit with Oldtimer’s Haze, then take that cross and hit it with Kali Mist F2 pollen.


I’m sure some sativa lovers would give them a go.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Do you guys think anyone would be interested in any of my crosses so far? So far, I have [(Purple Haze x Malawi) x Kerala-dominant Oldtimer’s Haze] & [(Gypsy Cab x 1980s Houston Cut Shoreline) x Pre-‘98 Bubba Kush IBL]. Just curious what you guys think. I’m just wondering if those sound appealing to you guys. I also kind of want to know what they look like in other people’s gardens.
> 
> I’m also planning a purple Nepali-dominant Bangi Haze cross, which I plan to hit with Oldtimer’s Haze, then take that cross and hit it with Kali Mist F2 pollen.


haze... shoreline.. and pre 98 bubba?? sounds very nice to me! Any pics?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m sure some sativa lovers would give them a go.





blowincherrypie said:


> haze... shoreline.. and pre 98 bubba?? sounds very nice to me! Any pics?


Here’s the Purple Haze x Malawi which I seeded heavily with a Kerala-dominant male Haze.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> These are 13 day old pics, will get updated ones tomorrow.
> View attachment 4233895
> View attachment 4233898
> This qas just before switching back to 12/12, not a full on reveg but definitely was throwin balls, was hoping to chuck it but now hoping it will seed itself.


Definitely looks like pistils, but I’m not 100 
If you can see to hairs coming out of the cylax then it definitely is . 
So you never fully flowered it? 
Just got sex n back to veg? 
Could have one off the rare males I’ve only heard about . 
There was talk in here about a selfing males (maybe spring ish?)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 15, 2018)

The Southern Comfort by Shoreline Genetics, I seeded with P98 Bubba Kush. I want to inbreed that one in particular a little bit first, but here is the mother.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Definitely looks like pistils, but I’m not 100
> If you can see to hairs coming out of the cylax then it definitely is .
> So you never fully flowered it?
> Just got sex n back to veg?
> ...


Yeah was reading along by then.
This round I also had a male straght up switch durring confirmation, still under 12/12 it was bubbas gift x sour bubble. This particular plant is gens graveyard whisperer.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

And no, not flowered out just enough to confirm male.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 15, 2018)

I have at least 300 Haze x Malawi x Haze seeds, and I haven’t even gone through the rest of the bud yet, which despite being seeded, is crusted with trichomes and came out really well. The 300+ I have collected so far have been hand-sorted to remove the weaker, unhealthy, less viable, and/or deformed seeds.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here’s the Purple Haze x Malawi which I seeded heavily with a Kerala-dominant male Haze.
> 
> View attachment 4233904 View attachment 4233908 View attachment 4233911


frosty! how many weeks is that?



Olive Drab Green said:


> The Southern Comfort by Shoreline Genetics, I seeded with P98 Bubba Kush. I want to inbreed that one in particular a little bit first, but here is the mother.
> 
> View attachment 4233914 View attachment 4233915 View attachment 4233918 View attachment 4233920 View attachment 4233922


That SC is a beast 

yes that mix would b interesting af! keep us posted with your progress


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> frosty! how many weeks is that?
> 
> 
> That SC is a beast
> ...


The PHM finished up early due to seeding. It went to 12 weeks instead of 15-16. The OTH I seeded it with will go 16-24 weeks.

I don’t want to step on any toes with Shoreline, so I’m at least going to breed inward two or three steps. I have a lot of respect for him, let alone anyone who puts the work into their breeding; I don’t want to be mistaken for stealing anyone’s work, so I’m at least going to put the work into stabilizing.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 15, 2018)

GMO x Swayze # 2 is starting to show some nice magenta leaves. She is also starting to frost up nicely.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 15, 2018)

Carla Olsen #2 is pure orange candy terps.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 15, 2018)

Night shot of


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think so. This is the pen I got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I’m in soil in never ph and I would cheat in the hydro I know I know advanced nutrients ph perfect 3part those pens get to much attention recalibrating adjusting I just let the soil be the buffer to each is own my man hope your pen works out for ya! Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The Southern Comfort by Shoreline Genetics, I seeded with P98 Bubba Kush. I want to inbreed that one in particular a little bit first, but here is the mother.
> 
> View attachment 4233914 View attachment 4233915 View attachment 4233918 View attachment 4233920 View attachment 4233922


This^^^^


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

In soil I find knowing the pH of inputs both liquid and solid is pretty important, going too far one way or the other will result in an apparent deficiency. Watering once with a an pH that is out of whack is no big deal, contually watering/feeding on one end of the scale can cause issues.
I have a blue lab pH pen, I use it occasionally but probably not in the last 3 months. IMO testing runoff is chasing your tail unless you can measure and understand EC (which I do not and can not).

A pic of previously mentioned plant 4 days ago.
 
This is a bit lower, the top is all pistils.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> In soil I find knowing the pH of inputs both liquid and solid is pretty important, going too far one way or the other will result in an apparent deficiency. Watering once with a an pH that is out of whack is no big deal, contually watering/feeding on one end of the scale can cause issues.
> I have a blue lab pH pen, I use it occasionally but probably not in the last 3 months. IMO testing runoff is chasing your tail unless you can measure and understand EC (which I do not and can not).
> 
> A pic of previously mentioned plant 4 days ago.
> ...


Looks like your strain is about to S1's itself. Some self preservation gene was unlocked during the flip-back.
Are you gonna see what comes of it?.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

Sweet dixie..
 
 
Copper Orgi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 15, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Night shot of
> 
> haha I’m in soil in never ph and I would cheat in the hydro I know I know advanced nutrients ph perfect 3part those pens get to much attention recalibrating adjusting I just let the soil be the buffer to each is own my man hope your pen works out for ya! Cheers


I have the amount of ph down I need per gallon so not having my ph pen hasn't been an issue for plants but it's annoying spending money on a faulty item. 

Though without the pen I can't use rhizotonic because it raises the ph too high and I have to know what level I'm adjusting the mix. Again, I don't need the rhizo but hell I already spent the dough so might as well just use it till it's gone. 

Soil is easy peasy once you get it down but I prefer the coco/hydro. If I had a full room to work with I'd go rdwc. If I was working a green house I'd go with reused living organic methods or something similar though. I wouldn't use bottled nuts for outdoor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## SSGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looks like your strain is about to S1's itself. Some self preservation gene was unlocked during the flip-back.
> Are you gonna see what comes of it?.


Rest assured if beans are generated they will be popped.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Rest assured if beans are generated they will be popped.


Atta Boy!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4233986
> View attachment 4233990 View attachment 4233988View attachment 4233991


Strain? I want to say something with the Orgi in it. Looks delish.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pop a thousand beans n one will really stand out . Also what’s a standout in my setup might be a nightmare in yours .
> The only way to know what a male or female will pass on is to grow them out .
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the base number I think I’m going to start with. I just found my true purple keeper after 60 plus seeds that were suppose to contain high Anthocyanin.

 
Ninja Fruit Heath Ledger Cut. 
When it’s cloned the whole stem turns purple.
 

I’ll be hunting for 30%+ THC with the Mark Cuban F1s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Strain? I want to say something with the Orgi in it. Looks delish.


Pete Hutter's Stash [ Dolato x Copper Chem ], chopped at 61 days.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> GMO x Swayze # 2 is starting to show some nice magenta leaves. She is also starting to frost up nicely.View attachment 4233937


What day you into flower? Looks awesome looking forward to seeing what my gmo x swayze turn out like


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Pete Hutter's Stash [ Dolato x Copper Chem ], chopped at 61 days.


had 4 of them going before the dreaded SHN letter came, tore down just cause. back up and got your nyc copper goin, but damned if I didn't run out of plugs, put two seeds barely cracked in one plug, thinkin niether might come up and both are coming out. Go figure, I tried to gently pry apart, not gonna happen, let em go and see what happens. But your dolato cross was a great looking plant during veg until I had to pull it. Saving Dixie and rest of dolato, but next will prolly be the orange copper. Can't wait for your smoke report on Petes Stash


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> IMO testing runoff is chasing your tail unless you can measure and understand EC (which I do not and can not).
> 
> A pic of previously mentioned plant 4 days ago.
> View attachment 4233962
> This is a bit lower, the top is all pistils.


Checking you runoff is a good thing, i check at least weekly. Yes if your PH is out you’ll be chasing your tall. But if your running ph’ed water etc . And you keep your ph in check, if you see it starting to drift ; it’s an early indication for a problem is happening .
I look at the grow medium, as I would look at water in a reef tank, the more you have the more buffer you have and problems will take longer to be a real problem. Easier to fix .
It’s also nice to see what amount of salts are building up in the medium. If your feeding at 750ppm , and when you give it straight water your runoff is 1500 your feeding to much or to offend .
I find this valuable with seed runs as they usually differ a bit. 

The better you’ll grow


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> Ninja Fruit Heath Ledger Cut.
> When it’s cloned the whole stem turns purple.
> View attachment 4234008
> 
> I’ll be hunting for 30%+ THC with the Mark Cuban F1s.


For shits n giggles , next time cloning her , add some cal/mg and don’t take a clone off of a freshly feed Mom, n bring temps to about 78-80
My PBK will do the same thing, if rooting takes to long.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 16, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> What day you into flower? Looks awesome looking forward to seeing what my gmo x swayze turn out like


~ day 43 from flip.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 16, 2018)

Proud papa. One for the fridge: 

All chuckers' gear flipped on either the 1st or 10th. Decided to take cuts of everything just in case. Will post pics after the holiday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> had 4 of them going before the dreaded SHN letter came, tore down just cause.


SHN letter?


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2018)

Numbers do lie....
 

15% - 40% it's all bullshit
I'm not smoking numbers.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 16, 2018)

Labs need to correlate methods and results, until then, good luck with your %#s.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 16, 2018)

Males males males this run at least these mango sherbert will be used for some chucks


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Numbers do lie....
> View attachment 4234315
> 
> 15% - 40% it's all bullshit
> I'm not smoking numbers.


Yeah that’s like goin to a liquor store and buying a high proof alcohol thinking it’s the best may be potent but won’t be the best in flavor besides isn”t that what we all are chucking for? Differentiation


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Numbers do lie....
> View attachment 4234315
> 
> 15% - 40% it's all bullshit
> I'm not smoking numbers.


I don’t think every lab in my state will be unreliable. I plan to use many resources. I’m not selling seeds so I’m not hyping a product it’s medicinal.



CannaBruh said:


> Labs need to correlate methods and results, until then, good luck with your %#s.


Thank you bud.


Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Yeah that’s like goin to a liquor store and buying a high proof alcohol thinking it’s the best may be potent but won’t be the best in flavor besides isn”t that what we all are chucking for? Differentiation


lets hope one bottle is marked true, that’s what I’m looking for.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

There is NO POT in the world that is 34 percent thc.I don't care what the lab test say.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

best way to test pots thc is smoke the pot.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Some of us do like shine, quart in the freezer right now, lol sippin smooth, don't take much. Like I like my meds. Speaking of %, nobody has heard of the Alien Cookies at 37%? just curious.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Some of us do like shine, quart in the freezer right now, lol sippin smooth, don't take much. Like I like my meds. Speaking of %, nobody has heard of the Alien Cookies at 37%? just curious.


There used 2 b a hilarious ass thread about it if my memory is correct


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> SHN letter?


the seedsherenow seizure letter some of us got.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Some of us do like shine, quart in the freezer right now, lol sippin smooth, don't take much. Like I like my meds. Speaking of %, nobody has heard of the Alien Cookies at 37%? just curious.


37 percent if they tell me its that strong I would never buy it for there is no pot that strong even if a lab says so.I like shine also and I have around 25 gallon left that was made 2 years ago by me.I make mine out of fruit and its lots beater then corn and if you buy it made from fruit it cost moor.If you lived by me I would give you some to try.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 16, 2018)

Think iam gonna go back to jus lurking-got banned from a thread & upon further investigation a few of my posts & pics have been deleted-not diggin that-censorship 101
@Amos Otis 
@BobBitchen 
@thenotsoesoteric 
@Useful 
Will send you guys pm's w/pics of your chucks & gear
Meltdown goin in flower next  purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> 37 percent if they tell me its that strong I would never buy it for there is no pot that strong even if a lab says so.I like shine also and I have around 25 gallon left that was made 2 years ago by me.I make mine out of fruit and its lots beater then corn and if you buy it made from fruit it cost moor.If you lived by me I would give you some to try.


damn, I like it but not by the 25 gallon drum. Naw, I just seen one of my fave bean guys have some beans and one of the parents is supposedly a 37% cut of alien cookies and I can find the AC on jaws IG site and then I see #7 AC is the mom of MAC. So I do kinda wonder, but yea, that's high thc for sure. I like fruit in the shite, you like dandelion wine?


----------



## growslut (Nov 16, 2018)

A dispensary in LA used to constantly carry 5-8 strains that all tested at or above 30%. They closed awhile back but it used to be my regular spot. Think the highest they carried was 35% thc banana kush. It was top shelf stuff. Not my all time favorite but good stuff. The testing does matter imo. All I can say is that the bud with high thc seems to be much stronger than the stuff that tests lower. 

With that said, SC Labs did the testing, which is the same lab listed above. And I have heard multiple times that their testing is not reliable. Both in terms of thc% and not accurately testing for contaminants


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> damn, I like it but not by the 25 gallon drum. Naw, I just seen one of my fave bean guys have some beans and one of the parents is supposedly a 37% cut of alien cookies and I can find the AC on jaws IG site and then I see #7 AC is the mom of MAC. So I do kinda wonder, but yea, that's high thc for sure. I like fruit in the shite, you like dandelion wine?


I have not drank any dandelion wine sence my father dyed my father made it every spring and he grew up making shine,hell 95 percent of my family did a bunch of time in prison over getting cought making shine.Then later on in life most went to growing weed and lots of us went to prison for growing weed.The good old days are gone when we could grow 20 acers of pot and stay out of the prison but I do mis them days.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> damn, I like it but not by the 25 gallon drum. Naw, I just seen one of my fave bean guys have some beans and one of the parents is supposedly a 37% cut of alien cookies and I can find the AC on jaws IG site and then I see #7 AC is the mom of MAC. So I do kinda wonder, but yea, that's high thc for sure. I like fruit in the shite, you like dandelion wine?


WE don't use 25 gallon drums there to small we use 55 gallon drums.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> WE don't use 25 gallon drums there to small we use 55 gallon drums.


I was gonna say that, and then looked back at your post, lol. Tried some honey the other day, I guess you would call it brandy, it was a lower alcohol % and honey sweet, but good, not too sweet, but not enough punch. I din't like dandelion wine at first, now I do, its not around very much. Rock on, maing, good on you.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

HONEY makes shit wiskey but sorgum makes great wiskey and that's what was used to make wiskey duren the deprecion time for back then you could only by suger in small amouts but there was also a way around that back in the day.Back then you had to sign pappers saying what you was going to do with suger and if a store sold to much the feds, would watch that store to try and bust the shiners back in the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Think iam gonna go back to jus lurking-got banned from a thread & upon further investigation a few of my posts & pics have been deleted-not diggin that-censorship 101
> @Amos Otis
> @BobBitchen
> @thenotsoesoteric
> ...


Hey amigo.....why penalize your fans by disappearing? You're a valuable presence on most threads I follow. I respect your wishes, but I'm gonna start a member initiative that you stick around. [no offense] *Whose with me ?? 
 
*


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> HONEY makes shit wiskey but sorgum makes great wiskey and that's what was used to make wiskey duren the deprecion time for back then you could only by suger in small amouts but there was also a way around that back in the day.Back then you had to sign pappers saying what you was going to do with suger and if a store sold to much the feds, would watch that store to try and bust the shiners back in the day.


yea, thats why I called this brandy, it wasn't whiskey, but a lower alcohol but sure tasted good, that was my point.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Brandy wiskey is just as strong as any wiskey is.Its all in who makes it.Brandy is smoth and just a little bit of it you will need a place to nap its clear just like corn or rya wiskey.lol………..I keep all my wiskey made out of corn 103 proof and the same with my brandy 103...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Sunny D 1st day of flip


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 16, 2018)

Fu


Bubby'sndalab said:


> Think iam gonna go back to jus lurking-got banned from a thread & upon further investigation a few of my posts & pics have been deleted-not diggin that-censorship 101
> @Amos Otis
> @BobBitchen
> @thenotsoesoteric
> ...


that purple urkle x cherry cookies came out frosty!


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 16, 2018)

https://www.leafly.com/news/science-tech/peak-thc-cbd-levels-for-cannabis-strains

Thought this might interest some people. It’s lab test from 1200 plus labs with multiple strains over 30% THC. Much more in depth.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, thats why I called this brandy, it wasn't whiskey, but a lower alcohol but sure tasted good, that was my point.


Sounds like you made Mead.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 16, 2018)

DeathStarr99 (c99xHickock Haze) by @BigHornBuds Haze leaning pheno


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2018)

Thickness...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> DeathStarr99 (c99xHickock Haze) by @BigHornBuds Haze leaning phenoView attachment 4234464 View attachment 4234465


Not much crystal on that one 
Stacking nice tho,

Let’s hope trichome productivity picks up .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not much crystal on that one
> Stacking nice tho,
> 
> Let’s hope trichome productivity picks up .


That’s how the strawberry cough cut I have is like fat and heavy but doesn’t produce frost till the day it gets cut


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sunny D 1st day of flip
> View attachment 4234425


Looking good. I hope she performs well for you. I'll be watching


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

I recieved a pack of C99#xHH from Southern Cross. Is this the same,or your creation @BigHornBuds ?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 17, 2018)

Couldn't sleep, so I gotta good look at the ladies. 
@BobBitchen's meltdown #1 @16 days gettin perdy. 
A standout strain from a stand-up guy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

A couple shots of lower nugs starting to frost up.
Carla Olsen #2
GMO x Swayze #2


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I recieved a pack of C99#xHH from Southern Cross. Is this the same,or your creation @BigHornBuds ?


Yup


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple shots of lower nugs starting to frost up.
> Carla Olsen #2View attachment 4234595
> GMO x Swayze #2View attachment 4234596


Looking great. You've got your shit down, pal! Love all of your pics


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking great. You've got your shit down, pal! Love all of your pics


Thanks my man! A huge compliment coming from you.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 17, 2018)

Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze), around day 30 of bloom. Floral and fruity, almost candied grape smells at the moment.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze), around day 30 of bloom. Floral and fruity, almost candied grape smells at the moment. View attachment 4234626


When I look at that picture, the only whistle that comes to mind is a cat call. Looks beautiful!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup


Great! Also, I ment to put c99#8 x HH is what was on the sticker. Not sure if that changes anything.Was the #8 pheno distinct in someway?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Great! Also, I ment to put c99(# x HH is what was on the sticker. Not sure if that changes anything.Was the #8 pheno distinct in someway?


I’m not sure , what you wrote turned into a face . Got a pic of the pack?


----------



## torontoke (Nov 17, 2018)

Been awhile since I posted in this thread.
Always been one of my favourites to watch from afar.
Here’s one I’ve been waiting to finish
Dank sinatra f2 hit with tranquil elephantizer remix pollen


----------



## Moe Flo (Nov 17, 2018)

torontoke said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread.
> Always been one of my favourites to watch from afar.
> Here’s one I’ve been waiting to finish
> Dank sinatra f2 hit with tranquil elephantizer remix pollenView attachment 4234719View attachment 4234720


Sounds like the cure for insomnia. Looks great.


----------



## torontoke (Nov 17, 2018)

Moe Flo said:


> Sounds like the cure for insomnia. Looks great.


Thank a lot
Bit nervous posting in this thread with all the other fire 
I really hope the offspring are some super night time meds.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 17, 2018)

A shot of 1 of the 3 Orgi F2 I have going. Shes putting off some decent frost and the terps are strong with this one. Very heavy on the orange citrus end. If I were still keeping mommas, this one would be on the radar.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX2 testers looking fine and close to harvest at day 55 from flip. Two similar looking/structured phenos but completely different colour expressions. Both share the frost genes though 




Another one pretty well ready to pull, can't wait to try it out. Tangerine "Kush" smells from the Blue Pyramid side.

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1



Cheers


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2018)

Think I'm going with this...

Ay try to put some plants in the windows,what y'all think?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze), around day 30 of bloom. Floral and fruity, almost candied grape smells at the moment. View attachment 4234626





torontoke said:


> Been awhile since I posted in this thread.
> Always been one of my favourites to watch from afar.
> Here’s one I’ve been waiting to finish
> Dank sinatra f2 hit with tranquil elephantizer remix pollenView attachment 4234719View attachment 4234720





HydroRed said:


> A shot of 1 of the 3 Orgi F2 I have going. Shes putting off some decent frost and the terps are strong with this one. Very heavy on the orange citrus end. If I were still keeping mommas, this one would be on the radar.
> View attachment 4234786





GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper BX2 testers looking fine and close harvest at day 55 from flip. Two similar looking/structured phenos but completely different colour expressions. Both share the frost genes though
> 
> View attachment 4234790
> View attachment 4234791
> ...


You muddafukkas! I post this:


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking great. You've got your shit down, pal! Love all of your pics


And then you guys throw down! making me feel like bridget jones introducing rushdie. Lol. Killer work, folks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4234809
> Think I'm going with this...
> 
> Ay try to put some plants in the windows,what y'all think?


I like it. But....I'm sure it's just me and the buzz I'm riding, but what jumped out at me was 'Paradise', like California, and the orange background looks like fire about to devour that house.


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4234809
> Think I'm going with this...
> 
> Ay try to put some plants in the windows,what y'all think?


I personally like ur old packs with the white background it makes it seem more like a paradise sunrise. But im a morning person. But they both look good.


----------



## Tito#1 (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like it. But....I'm sure it's just me and the buzz I'm riding, but what jumped out at me was 'Paradise', like California, and the orange background looks like fire about to devour that house.


U beat me to it


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 17, 2018)

So out of the 5 Orgif2 I popped one didn’t make it in the seedling stage( I let it dry out). Out of the other 4 I got 3 males and a lone female. 
This is the female she’s growing nice and starting to put out side branches. She’s due for an upot and topping soon. 
 
 
This is the first male growing great has vigor and tight nodes I’ll be keeping this one ( if that’s not a problem @Amos Otis) 
 
 

The other males werent worth a picture imo they were tall and lanky no side branching


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I personally like ur old packs with the white background it makes it seem more like a paradise sunrise. But im a morning person. But they both look good.


Die-cut it is.....

Now I'm high & seeing the same thing.... damn


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the first male growing great has vigor and tight nodes I’ll be keeping this one ( if that’s not a problem @Amos Otis)


Well.......ok. But if you let him date, use discretion. It takes a certain kind of girl to make it with the Orgi.....if you know what I mean.....ba da boom.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like it. But....I'm sure it's just me and the buzz I'm riding, but what jumped out at me was 'Paradise', like California, and the orange background looks like fire about to devour that house.


The Roof, The Roof, The Roof is on fire.
We don’t need no water......


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 17, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> So out of the 5 Orgif2 I popped one didn’t make it in the seedling stage( I let it dry out). Out of the other 4 I got 3 males and a lone female.
> This is the female she’s growing nice and starting to put out side branches. She’s due for an upot and topping soon.
> View attachment 4234837
> View attachment 4234838
> ...


I think you got all the boys. Ive had amazing luck this run. All of the Orgi F2's were girls (one whorled phyllotaxy). I also popped 5 Mimosa, and all 5 were girls. Same with the Shoreline OG testers....popped 22 and tossed 2 because of showing both sexes. Not sure I'd call it an issue, but I've got more girls than I had really planned on space wise. Only found 3 true males out of like 33 beans popped . That shit never happens to me.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think you got all the boys. Ive had amazing luck this run. All of the Orgi F2's were girls (one whorled phyllotaxy). I also popped 5 Mimosa, and all 5 were girls. Same with the Shoreline OG testers....popped 22 and tossed 3 because of showing both sexes. Not sure I'd call it an issue, but I've got more girls than I had really planned on space wise. Only found 2 true males out of like 33 beans popped . That shit never happens to me.


I have more orgi to pop so it’s alright. Between all the seeds I popped this run it was about 5050 on my female to male ratio overall. After the move I stopped running fems to play with the regs for a while. I couldn’t move my moms so I decided not to keep them anymore, and just pop new beans to make it through my stash. I’m only running for me and the old lady so I’m liking the variety I’m getting without keeping any moms.

Edit: Some plants do get a second run from clone but that’s about it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Great! Also, I ment to put c99(# x HH is what was on the sticker. Not sure if that changes anything.Was the #8 pheno distinct in someway?





BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not sure , what you wrote turned into a face . Got a pic of the pack?


Ok, so some time my memory slips , 

C99-8 , this was my fastest pheno, done at 8 weeks . It made tight buds , good yeild, with a strong cheese/funk to it .

C99-P , this was my favorite pheno. 63-65days, big light green buds with fat pistils, n big calyxs , all pineapple, very fresh smell.
Very good yields. 

If you could get a plant that made c99 bud n grew like the HH with 24” plus colas , it will be an epic cash crop.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4234809
> Think I'm going with this...
> 
> Ay try to put some plants in the windows,what y'all think?


I love it ....
But I think the blue is being over powered by the black, make that name “Brand” jump out .


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Die-cut it is.....View attachment 4234846
> 
> Now I'm high & seeing the same thing.... damn


The bottom (old?) one looks more like paradise.. ya.. I think I prefer the bottom one 



Tito#1 said:


> I personally like ur old packs with the white background it makes it seem more like a paradise sunrise. But im a morning person. But they both look good.





BigHornBuds said:


> I love it ....
> But I think the blue is being over powered by the black, make that name “Brand” jump out .


That it! The new one reminds me of the night time, whereas the old one was like a pleasant day in paradise


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not sure , what you wrote turned into a face . Got a pic of the pack?


Yea the it was supposed to be c99#8 but I guess that is also the code for that particular emoji.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ok, so some time my memory slips ,
> 
> C99-8 , this was my fastest pheno, done at 8 weeks . It made tight buds , good yeild, with a strong cheese/funk to it .
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Die-cut it is.....View attachment 4234846
> 
> Now I'm high & seeing the same thing.... damn


I always thought the orange and white really popped and looks damn sharp. One of the better looking vendor packs/logos, imo.


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Nov 17, 2018)

The single plant is a honeybee male. Couple honeybee females mixed in the 2nd pic (one for sure female, one i think will be). Genuity is it ok if i make some crosses with it? Has a real nice stem rub. 
And my latest seed pickups.


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2018)

LivicationGenetics said:


> View attachment 4234975 View attachment 4234976 View attachment 4234978 View attachment 4234979
> 
> 
> The single plant is a honeybee male. Couple honeybee females mixed in the 2nd pic (one for sure female, one i think will be). Genuity is it ok if i make some crosses with it? Has a real nice stem rub.
> And my latest seed pickups.


Yes,do as you see fit ...

That room is looking good & that seed pick up is full of some gems


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2018)

A couple weeks ago during the inspection era, lol, a pod on the tangerine power male burst a little cloud as I was removing it from the cabinet in which all my other plants were in as well, including my big lvtk. Well today I was looking at that lvtk and she is pregnant! Which is cool. I also collected a little pollen off my last tangerine power male cut in order to pollinate another lvtk clone and a bud or two on 2 of my best gojis. 

It's hard to see in this photo but there are several beans developing in this bud, there is one that is getting a little swell on too so only another week for that one.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Shoutout genuity the Power triping forum moderator con-man. Check out the heisen bean genetics thread to see how this small minded kid moves while he talks the most...
> 
> There are so many breeders out there that deserve your attention than this cluck. Think about it growers spend years building a brand stabilizing a strain that why they charge 100$ a pack this average grower doesn’t even know how to grow and just throws 2 packs in the same room since he can’t make it moving bud like the rest of us. Then charges you for his ~3 months of minimal effort. Buy from a real breeder not this no name person half of you would grow circles on.


. Harsh man if you don’t like em go to another thread look at his pics they speak for themselves as well as many chuckers on this thread we all know what’s up


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2018)

Who is heisen bean genetics?


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Die-cut it is.....View attachment 4234846
> 
> Now I'm high & seeing the same thing.... damn


I really like the white too.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2018)

When they don't pay attention to detail 
 
Ima bad mudafukkin chucking powerless MOD


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 18, 2018)

Yoba Kenobi 2 said:


> Shoutout genuity the Power triping forum moderator con-man. Check out the heisen bean genetics thread to see how this small minded kid moves while he talks the most...
> 
> There are so many breeders out there that deserve your attention than this cluck. Think about it growers spend years building a brand stabilizing a strain that why they charge 100$ a pack this average grower doesn’t even know how to grow and just throws 2 packs in the same room since he can’t make it moving bud like the rest of us. Then charges you for his ~3 months of minimal effort. Buy from a real breeder not this no name person half of you would grow circles on.


Ok let’s chill. There was a bunch of cleanup done in that thread. Stuff went sideways as Heisen tends to bring the goof crew everywhere he goes. Most everyone knows his status and it has nothing to do with Genuity at all. 

This forum wasn’t built on ppl minding their own damn business I guess. This thread needs to stay clean though. I like it here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> This thread needs to stay clean though.


^^ THIS ^^


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love it ....
> But I think the blue is being over powered by the black, make that name “Brand” jump out .





genuity said:


> View attachment 4234809
> Think I'm going with this...
> 
> Ay try to put some plants in the windows,what y'all think?


I love it in some ways but I am concerned the contrast between the blue lettering and the black background is not terribly readable, especially for people with vision limitations. I personally like it a lot, it is evocative and sticks with your existing branding, but the blue needs to pop against that black, try lighter blue or a drop shadow or play with some other ideas to bring that brand name out, I totally agree with BhB


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Ok let’s chill. There was a bunch of cleanup done in that thread. Stuff went sideways as Heisen tends to bring the goof crew everywhere he goes. Most everyone knows his status and it has nothing to do with Genuity at all.
> 
> This forum wasn’t built on ppl minding their own damn business I guess. This thread needs to stay clean though. I like it here.


No offense, I dig it here too. But RIU in the old days was pretty rough and tumble of alot of forums and I suspect some of that mentality has stuck. Not to the youngsters, but the ole timers remember. At times worse than the shark tank at PG. Just the nature of the beast I think. At least here, like it or not, you aren't censored or if you are, its from being ignorantly emotional. But I do not agree with the way dude scorched both threads, just as I can see exactly why Heisen do what he do, but it don't mean I don't like you. Everybody has their reasons, I reckon. But I also understand you making the statement.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 18, 2018)

Brighter on the blue!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2018)

use both....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 18, 2018)

I didn't want to sound like I don't like the black and blue, because I like that too. Agree with it being more difficult to read, though. I thought that could maybe be helped with an outline on the font, or if the font color matched the orange in the background. In the end though, it's all personal preference. Whatever you like, and definitely no rules saying you can't use multiple logos and color schemes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 18, 2018)

Special Edition Release




 
Super Duper Special Private Release


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 18, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I always thought the orange and white really popped and looks damn sharp. One of the better looking vendor packs/logos, imo.





Spondylo Grow said:


> I didn't want to sound like I don't like the black and blue, because I like that too. Agree with it being more difficult to read, though. I thought that could maybe be helped with an outline on the font, or if the font color matched the orange in the background. In the end though, it's all personal preference. Whatever you like, and definitely no rules saying you can't use multiple logos and color schemes.


yup.

Glad I missed the drama, really glad to be busy with family obligations and several concurrent projects.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2018)

Most of the beans I have just come in vials with handwritten names on them,(including my honeystompers and goofy grape) sometimes the vials are in baggies or little envelopes too, but Brad and Chad like the fancy packs so I understand dressing them up a bit, that said the die cut version is readable, the packaging is to catch the eye of someone not familiar with the genetics so the company name needs to pop and with the blue on black it just doesn't happen .02 dropped off


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> No offense, I dig it here too. But RIU in the old days was pretty rough and tumble of alot of forums and I suspect some of that mentality has stuck. Not to the youngsters, but the ole timers remember. At times worse than the shark tank at PG. Just the nature of the beast I think. At least here, like it or not, you aren't censored or if you are, its from being ignorantly emotional. But I do not agree with the way dude scorched both threads, just as I can see exactly why Heisen do what he do, but it don't mean I don't like you. Everybody has their reasons, I reckon. But I also understand you making the statement.


Dude I’ve been here a while. I’m just the learn and mind my own business type. Nose the grindstone. But through postitive words and actions we can corral this back around to people farming hard and sharing tips and super dank pics. We’re all on the same team here, for the most part.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 18, 2018)

A few days till I chop a three Deputy phenos with my Cackleberry Male. About a week for Cackleberry F2 and a Cackleberry x Jelly pie.

Pic here is my all gas Deputy. It’s burnt rubber and ascerbic cleaner.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

Why do people come to this thread with bull shit. No one in this thread is interested in the drama. Please take that stuff to the appropriate threads. Lmao


----------



## dangledo (Nov 18, 2018)

@Olive Drab Green 

I like your chuck choices. We had a (Kali x destroyer) x nepali that was ran for some time. Our beans are old now but I'd most certainly pop a few of yours. Looking very nice. The Nepali brought out some nice deep purple colors, damn near black, in the leaves. Unfortunately the best keeper wasn't too much of a representation of the kali destroyer, but was a much faster finish with a nice head high, spicy licorice taste. Not bad for 20 some beans. Been really thinking about busting them out for another hunt, But damn if i didn't just get several packs of gear that i just popped, from riu's chuckers. 

Kali destroyer x nepali


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @Olive Drab Green
> 
> I like your chuck choices. We had a (Kali x destroyer) x nepali that was ran for some time. Our beans are old now but I'd most certainly pop a few of yours. Looking very nice. The Nepali brought out some nice deep purple colors, damn near black, in the leaves. Unfortunately the best keeper wasn't too much of a representation of the kali destroyer, but was a much faster finish with a nice head high, spicy licorice taste. Not bad for 20 some beans. Been really thinking about busting them out for another hunt, But damn if i didn't just get several packs of gear that i just popped, from riu's chuckers.
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous! Definitely digging that mix! Yeah, I love ACE, I think they are the top mainstream seed bank/breeder association that carries landrace strains. I’m highly impressed with both the Purple Haze x Malawi and the Oldtimer’s Haze. I’m already really impressed with the Bangi Haze, and I can’t decide which strains to get next from them, but I’m strongly considering the Lebanese and PCK. I really want to try their Southeast Asian landraces. Honestly, that seed was a limited edition from ‘08-‘10, and I tried to pop it in 2016-2017, so it isn’t their fault.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! Definitely digging that mix! Yeah, I love ACE, I think they are the top mainstream seed bank/breeder association that carries landrace strains. I’m highly impressed with both the Purple Haze x Malawi and the Oldtimer’s Haze. I’m already really impressed with the Bangi Haze, and I can’t decide which strains to get next from them, but I’m strongly considering the Lebanese and PCK. I really want to try their Southeast Asian landraces. Honestly, that seed was a limited edition from ‘08-‘10, and I tried to pop it in 2016-2017, so it isn’t their fault.


The right PCK seems to bless whatever it touches. All of the "candy" strains Shoreline has put out has been note worthy so far for terps and color.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The right PCK seems to bless whatever it touches. All of the "candy" strains Shoreline has put out has been note worthy so far for terps and color.


Yeah, I’m not surprised. Everywhere I looked before, it was pretty much sold out.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, I’m not surprised. Everywhere I looked before, it was pretty much sold out.


Check your inbox


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The right PCK seems to bless whatever it touches. All of the "candy" strains Shoreline has put out has been note worthy so far for terps and color.


What is pck? Pure chitral kush?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is pck? Pure chitral kush?


correct


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> correct


Ok

I smoked some chitral crosses from ethos, chitral flo being 1, and that was definitely good smoke. Very tasty


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is pck? Pure chitral kush?


Pakistani Chitral Kush, yes.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 18, 2018)

Shoreline OG's original "Candyman" which was PCK X Sour Grapes (pre "Candy Shop") was *amazing* but the keeper died during reveg. I was heart broken about that one. Theres still lots of flavor to be found in the "Candy Shop" he has available now which is (Candyman X Bubba Kush). With my current grow, they're all starting to get color and are very similar in phenos/candy terps. Havent finished them yet, but they look as promising as any PCK cross I've run to date.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyone here do any work with Skunk #1 - specifically the offerings from Sensi Seeds? If so, wondering what your experiences were and if you used Male SK#1 into xxx Females or did xxx Male into SK#1 females.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Anyone here do any work with Skunk #1 - specifically the offerings from Sensi Seeds? If so, wondering what your experiences were and if you used Male SK#1 into xxx Females or did xxx Male into SK#1 females.


If you’re looking for legit Skunk, like classic Roadkill Skunk, you should check into Shoreline Genetics. @shorelineOG has a legit Houston cut Shoreline, a legendary Roadkill Skunk from an early ‘80s Grateful Dead show at the Shoreline Amphitheater. Smells like dead skunk, garlic, and catpiss.

Otherwise, Sensi’s Skunk #1 is the original lineage behind Exodus Cut Cheese, if I’m not mistaken. It was a deeply inbred Skunk #1 pheno from the Exodus Collective ‘95(?) in England. So, you might find a keeper, depending on your tastes. Skunk #1 is a more-fruity, less skunky skunk. It’s made for indoor grows and is a building block for many Cup winners and legends.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If you’re looking for legit Skunk, like classic Roadkill Skunk, you should check into Shoreline Genetics. @shorelineOG has a legit Houston cut Shoreline, a legendary Roadkill Skunk from an early ‘80s Grateful Dead show at the Shoreline Amphitheater. Smells like dead skunk, garlic, and catpiss.


It's not that I was looking for legit skunk... I've grown quite a bit of Sensi #1 and while it is def heavily inbred and very stable, there are still some outliers that can be found. I just happen to have gobs of seeds left over and was contemplating using them in my next round as I get my feet wet in breeding.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 18, 2018)

I, personally, like Skunk #1, I just figured I’d recommend variation within the same vein. Hope I didn’t come off as pompous.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I, personally, like Skunk #1, I just figured I’d recommend variation within the same vein. Hope I didn’t come off as pompous.


Oh, not at all man!

I think the quest for that old school skunk of the 80's is in a lot of people's minds. I first got excited about it listening to Kevin Jodrey earlier this year.
I'm just wanting to get into breeding and start learning. My biggest problem is that I can't answer the most important question: What am I trying to accomplish?

I bought 3 different bodhi strains and got one free one. I've been thinking about it for a week and I still don't know what I'm going to do. Ugh...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys oughta try @AmericanGrower508 beans I think he's sending in somewhere, bunch of crosses with Uncle Festers SK18 male. I can't remember if freebies or not, but some dandy crosses.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 18, 2018)

Carla Olsen #2. I took this photo with a flash hoping to drown out some of the hps glow. The smells coming off of this gal are so sweet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Guys oughta try @AmericanGrower508 beans I think he's sending in somewhere, bunch of crosses with Uncle Festers SK18 male. I can't remember if freebies or not, but some dandy crosses.


I believe those went to DCSE.



LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4235484 Carla Olsen #2. I took this photo with a flash hoping to drown out some of the hps glow. The smells coming off of this gal are so sweet.


Mine comes down Tuesday, and she's solid sexy. On another note, after I chopped and pulled the HUtter;s Stash out of the middle of the threesome, the top heavy Candy Samples fell over at the main cola and snapped during the night. I taped it next day and it was already in flush, but the cola dried on the plant. s i g h [ I'm asmoking it now. ]

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lowryders.1437/


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 19, 2018)

Copper Orgi putting on a little bulk now. Loving the medley of tropical fruit smells coming from this tent.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I believe those went to DCSE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What day?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> What day?


Tomorrow is sixty nine day for both Carla [pictured], and the remains of Candy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tomorrow is sixty nine day for both Carla [pictured], and the remains of Candy.
> 
> View attachment 4235820 View attachment 4235822 View attachment 4235824
> View attachment 4235819


That picture of Carla looks like that one I posted of Petty a month or so back. Lol. Skinny blondes


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That picture of Carla looks like that one I posted of Petty a month or so back. Lol. Skinny blondes


I fail to see a resemblance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I fail to see a resemblance.


Im browsing on my phone so I just seen a skinny blonde with a guitar and it cracked me up thinking about the Ellen and Petty comparison. Im sober at work so my mind is to clear to think rational like. Cheers man


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im browsing on my phone so I just seen a skinny blonde with a guitar and it cracked me up thinking about the Ellen and Petty comparison. Im sober at work so my mind is to clear to think rational like. Cheers man


OH ! You meant _Tom_ Petty. Gotcha !


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tomorrow is sixty nine day for both Carla [pictured], and the remains of Candy.
> 
> View attachment 4235820 View attachment 4235822 View attachment 4235824
> View attachment 4235819


How fitting is that number with the beautiful Carla and the sexy Candy.

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How fitting is that number with the beautiful Carla and the sexy Candy.
> 
> Cheers


 was I subtle enough?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> was I subtle enough?


Enough that it remained classy  

Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> _*Pakistani*_ Chitral Kush, yes.


Nice catch. I didnt even realize it said "Pure" in the first quote.


----------



## genuity (Nov 20, 2018)

Made these a bit ago,time to see what kind of freaks pop out..
 
Cherry cream pie x purple punch


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Made these a bit ago,time to see what kind of freaks pop out..
> View attachment 4236195
> Cherry cream pie x purple punch


Sounds great!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking for a couple entry level gardeners in Denver. Looking for someone who is reliable, hardworking and can take direction. A little gardening experience is helpful but no Master Gardeners need apply. Email me if interested and for more info [email protected] @iloveincrediblesgarden


----------



## numberfour (Nov 20, 2018)

Legend OG x Dessert Breath #5
 
Couldn't resist ....emptied a small veg tent of cuts and popped 5 each of Legend x Dessert Breath and GMO x Dessert Breath. Fast movers,

This is some ones chuck that I'm a bit blown away by, Adhesive (GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3).
 
Found her in a 1212 from seed hunt, this run shes multi topped and dominating the space around her in every way. Flavour wise shes aniseed with a glue background,tasty and it works. Strong couch lock stone, did send a few samples out and every one loved her. 

From the 1212 hunt


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Looking for a couple entry level gardeners in Denver. Looking for someone who is reliable, hardworking and can take direction. A little gardening experience is helpful but no Master Gardeners need apply. Email me if interested and for more info [email protected] @iloveincrediblesgarden


Definitely impressed by the Incredibles garden. Never actually looked at the IG.

Bet that's a great place to work, and alot cleaner than most the dispo gardens I've been in in Denver. Good luck with search.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Definitely impressed by the Incredibles garden. Never actually looked at the IG.
> 
> Bet that's a great place to work, and alot cleaner than most the dispo gardens I've been in in Denver. Good luck with search.


Ize just helpin pbud mike out, but thats good to know about the place, but when you follow him, you know he's doing things right, so Im not surprised. And he loves ChemD as much as me, lol. He posted a beautiful pic of it right before chop and when I told him I'd fuck that if I could, he got a kick out ouf that, said hold on big boy. Then the comment choir politely told me they din't need my genetics in the deal, lmfao. He's a good guy. Can't see hardly any huge ego shining thru at all. Nice to see.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Legend OG x Dessert Breath #5
> View attachment 4236335
> Couldn't resist ....emptied a small veg tent of cuts and popped 5 each of Legend x Dessert Breath and GMO x Dessert Breath. Fast movers,
> 
> ...


Killin it number4


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

Carla hanging, with the remains of Candy behind her.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Guys oughta try @AmericanGrower508 beans I think he's sending in somewhere, bunch of crosses with Uncle Festers SK18 male. I can't remember if freebies or not, but some dandy crosses.


DC has some of my Chem Le Pew seeds as freebies now. I am sending him a bunch more crosses this week. Just gave them to my gromie to send out, I think he was going to shuck a few Chems 1st then send all of them.

Pbuds facility is badazz, love his automatic viewing window. For those who don't know who Pbud is, he is the man who gave Chemdog the bud that all the chems came from.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

some chop pics


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 21, 2018)

GMO x Swayze at 6 weeks from the flip. She is incredibly stinky, seems to be leaning hard towards the ChemD side of things. She is starting to fade and frost nicely.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Thought this might be a good thread to ask about some old genetics. A veteran friend of mine suffers PTSD . He has been going to the local dispensary and purchasing Cindy 99. I would like to find some for him. I thought i had herd the original breeder Brothers Grim lost the original cut and the new one was not that good. Does anybody here have any info or a good source to locate C-99.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thought this might be a good thread to ask about some old genetics. A veteran friend of mine suffers PTSD . He has been going to the local dispensary and purchasing Cindy 99. I would like to find some for him. I thought i had herd the original breeder Brothers Grim lost the original cut and the new one was not that good. Does anybody here have any info or a good source to locate C-99.


Peakseedsbc you have to ask him in email for c99 but he does have it. All 3 girls I grew of it had good sativa high, anti depressant type buzz. But some other growers have had racy sativa pheno which would not be good for ptsd. So youd have to search a few females to find the one you want. 

Female seeds c99 is legit from what Ive heard just not the heaviest hitter.

Delicious seeds critical jack herer freebies I had years ago was top notch for anti anxiety. One of my favorite highs ever. Would cheer you up everytime. I didnt clone her and tried 5 more cjh beans but none were even close.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Peakseedsbc you have to ask him in email for c99 but he does have it. All 3 girls I grew of it had good sativa high, anti depressant type buzz. But some other growers have had racy sativa pheno which would not be good for ptsd. So youd have to search a few females to find the one you want.
> 
> Female seeds c99 is legit from what Ive heard just not the heaviest hitter.
> 
> Delicious seeds critical jack herer freebies I had years ago was top notch for anti anxiety. One of my favorite highs ever. Would cheer you up everytime. I didnt clone her and tried 5 more cjh beans but none were even close.


I was kind of surprised the C-99 was helping with PTSD. Who knows exactly what he is getting at the dispensary Well i am willing to take a shot in the dark and try to grow him some. Which one would you recommend i go with


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Peakseedsbc you have to ask him in email for c99 but he does have it. All 3 girls I grew of it had good sativa high, anti depressant type buzz. But some other growers have had racy sativa pheno which would not be good for ptsd. So youd have to search a few females to find the one you want.
> 
> Female seeds c99 is legit from what Ive heard just not the heaviest hitter.
> 
> Delicious seeds critical jack herer freebies I had years ago was top notch for anti anxiety. One of my favorite highs ever. Would cheer you up everytime. I didnt clone her and tried 5 more cjh beans but none were even close.


Also wondering if it is the Jack Herer that is helping him


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 21, 2018)

Mosca had a c99 bx possibly from original stock if I recall.

Would be helpful to have a back to birth analysis of what it is they're acquiring from the club, see if you can't track down the garden and then the cut itself. Trying to find close to or exactly what they are receiving from a club in seed is not going to be trivial.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Mosca had a c99 bx possibly from original stock if I recall.
> 
> Would be helpful to have a back to birth analysis of what it is they're acquiring from the club, see if you can't track down the garden and then the cut itself. Trying to find close to or exactly what they are receiving from a club in seed is not going to be trivial.


Yea that is what i was thinking. They do not have the grower on the packaging (used to). What's the mom to c-99?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2018)

Dusted every plant in flower with the goofy grape and south beach sherb x dessert breath from @genuity hoping to have some keepers in the mix and still waiting on pollen from the mango sherb so I can hit them all again doing a branch of each


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yea that is what i was thinking. They do not have the grower on the packaging (used to). What's the mom to c-99?


Jack Herrer is the momma, Sensei's version of Super Silver Haze, although technically I guess it would actually be Princess 88, since it was backcrossed away from Jackie....

Mosca and Peak are my faves with Mosca a lil ahead

Cannalope Haze from DNA is C99
Pistil Positive and KOS from the rev also have heavy worked versions.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Jack Herrer is the momma, Sensei's version of Super Silver Haze, although technically I guess it would actually be Princess 88, since it was backcrossed away from Jackie....
> 
> Mosca and Peak are my faves with Mosca a lil ahead
> 
> ...


Thanks great info might give Mosca a try.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thanks great info might give Mosca a try.


Cannabruh and dabby duck are on the ball, I knew there was another company's c99 i wanna try and its Mosca's.

Both mosca and peak charge fair prices so Id go with both honestly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

This thread is priceless.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Carla hanging, with the remains of Candy behind her.View attachment 4236461


Kind of a gruesome scene lol


----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 21, 2018)

dabby duck said:


> Cannalope Haze from DNA is C99


I didn’t know that - cool! This is my Cannalope Haze, currently at 39 days and smelling like melon rind & sandalwood. If she smokes like I remember C99 did back in the early 2000’s, I’ll be one dang happy camper...and will use one as a mom in the future for sure...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2018)

Quick question for y'all. 



Ever since I had the inspection and I had to put everything in my cabinet on a 12/12 cycle for 4 days my clone of black dog/purple pheno keeps slowly wilting during the day, after about 10hrs of lights on. Starts off the morning praying like normal but by the time I get home 10hrs later she is slightly wilting/drooping and by 10pm, nearly 18hrs later, she is wilted looking sad. Leaves are green, she is growing and this happens with both my 2 ft t5 and my hlg 65 on or even with just the t5 no qb. It is like it is still wanting to rest at flower time. All the plants in veg were doing it for a few days which is normal but it's been nearly 2 weeks and this girl is still doing it. 

Any reasons for this besides too much light or too much/too little water? Ill get a pic up later of her sad but really nothing I'm seeing. I don't see any bugs. Plus this is the 2nd time this clone went through the inspection 12/12 in the cabinet and the first time she didn't do this. Just curious on thoughts.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

She may be a little pissed about the hormonal changes she keeps going thru. Possibly is reaching her required dli sooner now that she has been back in veg twice? Speculation on my part eso. ..grain of salt.


----------



## Precaution (Nov 21, 2018)

How is the grow ability and smoke of the Goofy Grape?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Quick question for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think it wants to flower because of the light schedule switch up. Is it an older plant?


----------



## growslut (Nov 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Quick question for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be from too little water if its is a heavy drinker. 

On the other hand, I had some a similar issue last year. Mine were wilting b/c of root rot from too much water. I treated with Southern Ag's Garden Friendly Fungicide and it saved the plants. Now I use the fungicide once during veg and switched to smart pots, and haven't had the issues since.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Kind of a gruesome scene lol


It's tough love. Gotta get them girls ready to fulfill their prime directive: give Amos pleasure.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2018)

Precaution said:


> How is the grow ability and smoke of the Goofy Grape?


Fucking stellar


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It's tough love. Gotta get them girls ready to fulfill their prime directive: give Amos pleasure.
> View attachment 4237055


Bet she's got areolas the size of dinner plates.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> It could be from too little water if its is a heavy drinker.
> 
> On the other hand, I had some a similar issue last year. Mine were wilting b/c of root rot from too much water. I treated with Southern Ag's Garden Friendly Fungicide and it saved the plants. Now I use the fungicide once during veg and switched to smart pots, and haven't had the issues since.


Well they're not too dry and not too wet, that's why I'm puzzled.


macsnax said:


> I would think it wants to flower because of the light schedule switch up. Is it an older plant?


Still smaller plants. I would assume the flower thing if they were older but Im not sure. 

I got picks of them right before lights out and I'll get one tomorrow when I wake up and post them then to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> It could be from too little water if its is a heavy drinker.
> 
> On the other hand, I had some a similar issue last year. Mine were wilting b/c of root rot from too much water. I treated with Southern Ag's Garden Friendly Fungicide and it saved the plants. Now I use the fungicide once during veg and switched to smart pots, and haven't had the issues since.


Southern Ag Garden Friendly Fungicide totally kicks butt! Super concentrated and very affordable. 

I use it on my lawn to treat and prevent fungal infections. 
Never used it on cannabis, but hear it's a cheaper and better version of a product called "hydro guard".


----------



## Senokai (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks @THT for the Papayahuasca seeds. Pink hairs on this lady. Terp profile is somewhere between fabric softener fresh mixed with a tropical fruit.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thought this might be a good thread to ask about some old genetics. A veteran friend of mine suffers PTSD . He has been going to the local dispensary and purchasing Cindy 99. I would like to find some for him. I thought i had herd the original breeder Brothers Grim lost the original cut and the new one was not that good. Does anybody here have any info or a good source to locate C-99.



Ok these aren't true C99 but if I was looking for something C99 or good for PTSD. I would go over to SHN and buy some Dominion Seed, I would def grab the Mountain Berry (sag Bubble berry x C99 ) or 187 (88 g13 Hashplant x C99) . They are fem seeds made with a reverse of grims c99 

The Mountain Berry would be my 1st choice.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Ok these aren't true C99 but if I was looking for something C99 or good for PTSD. I would go over to SHN and buy some Dominion Seed, I would def grab the Mountain Berry (sag Bubble berry x C99 ) or 187 (88 g13 Hashplant x C99) . They are fem seeds made with a reverse of grims c99
> 
> The Mountain Berry would be my 1st choice.


Thanks for the info I made a order yesterday from Mosca to give there C-99 a try for him. If the Mosca c99 does not help i wiil give the mountain Berry a try.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Ok these aren't true C99 but if I was looking for something C99 or good for PTSD. I would go over to SHN and buy some Dominion Seed, I would def grab the Mountain Berry (sag Bubble berry x C99 ) or 187 (88 g13 Hashplant x C99) . They are fem seeds made with a reverse of grims c99
> 
> The Mountain Berry would be my 1st choice.



Who is shn? We have a couple bubble Berry crosses. One of my all time favorites. Thanks


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 22, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Who is shn? We have a couple bubble Berry crosses. One of my all time favorites. Thanks


Seeds here now


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2018)

Just now chopped a Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis at 63 days. Awesome plant with big nugs everywhere. Virtually no clear trichs and 15% or so amber, amber in every scope shot. Thick trike coverage and the trichs themselves have thick stems and large heads. Some white pistils. Very dense and heavy buds. Some purple coming but not dominant. Aroma at chop like turpentine and fuel and very fresh sliced grapefruit! Quit taking much water a few days ago, needing water after 3 days instead of daily. 

45 day ORGI f2 is putting on weight and smelling like when you break open a chocolate covered green mint cookie or whatever those things are. Untrained foot tall plant like Hindu Kush butnarrow leaves and hybreed type buds.

Harvesting some SleeMonkey (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk) seeds today from recent chuck and also Sleeskunk F2s.

I also have a couple Peak Kush x Northern Lights F2s in early flower looking kushy so far and short single Cola plants that are piney right now.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well they're not too dry and not too wet, that's why I'm puzzled.
> 
> Still smaller plants. I would assume the flower thing if they were older but Im not sure.
> 
> I got picks of them right before lights out and I'll get one tomorrow when I wake up and post them then to show what I'm talking about.


She got room in her shoes still? Might be she just has more roots than the rest and is getting a bit bound up?(more speculations)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Ok these aren't true C99 but if I was looking for something C99 or good for PTSD. I would go over to SHN and buy some Dominion Seed, I would def grab the Mountain Berry (sag Bubble berry x C99 ) or 187 (88 g13 Hashplant x C99) . They are fem seeds made with a reverse of grims c99
> 
> The Mountain Berry would be my 1st choice.


Although i have already ordered from Mosca c99. I took your advice and ordered the Mountain Berry as well and just try them both. Expensive day close to 100 per pack! You can't put a price on what he did for country though. Just hope one of them work's for him. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm usually a few pages behind but I'm continually impressed by the grows/chucks and info posted in here.

I flipped my Goji males and a single Cobra Lips, that to my eyes looks very promising. Lots of early trichs with good structure and even reeks a little for a vegging plant.

Goji Ogs will be used just for F2s to look through.

And no plans for all the other males from this last round...and there were several. Too many to list.

But Bodhi's Cobra lips will be used on Top Dawgs 3Chems. (kinda boring and probably already been done, I know)

Also going to use the best Cobra lips female and dust her with some left over 3Chem pollen.
Reversing the parents around to hopefully broaden this out a little.

Both plants are made up of mostly chem with the more rare #3 chem cut used in Cobra Lips.
So if good in = good out, these should both give up some nice plants that could possibly be used in future crosses? 
At least that's my thought process on it. I'm trying to go at this with some sort of end goal.​Baby steps...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 22, 2018)

Here’s what I have pollinated so far everything with a purple pipe cleaner represents the pollinated branch from the goofy grape the green and yellow pipe cleaners represents the south beach sherb x dessert breath I also have the mango sherb a in a cup of water watching those balls form up and I just found my purple urkle x train wreck is a male so I will def use that pollen as well happy thanksgiving Rollie Pollies !!


----------



## THT (Nov 22, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Thanks @THT for the Papayahuasca seeds.


Looking Good! How are those cackleberry crosses looking?


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 22, 2018)

Black SS X NIGHT RIDER 

60 days, couple more days, a lot of amber showing

Strawberry fruit snacks on the nose

  


Magoo


----------



## Senokai (Nov 22, 2018)

THT said:


> Looking Good! How are those cackleberry crosses looking?


@THT - This one is Co2 #2. The terp profile on this one is my fav. #1 and #2 structure wise are a lot alike. The only differences are the terps and #2 is a little leafier. I can smell the Cackleberry in #2, #1 smells quite different. I'm pretty sure it is a Columbian Gold leaner


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 22, 2018)

Has anyone seen the new Quest 70?

It’s so small n cute , I thought it was a model to sell the big ones , but it’s fully functional.

Ordered my 2nd Quest 105 today,
buy once, cry once.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone seen the new Quest 70?
> 
> It’s so small n cute , I thought it was a model to sell the big ones , but it’s fully functional.
> 
> ...


It's do so dry here that I only need a dehu once in a great while. Hovering at a whole 19% outside right now.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It's do so dry here that I only need a dehu once in a great while.


I’m running sealed , so it’s a must .


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m running sealed , so it’s a must .


Gotcha


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2018)

Meltdown


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 22, 2018)

Built a new skateboard, but it’s impossible to kickflip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 22, 2018)

Man that's a little bigger than the 8.5 my goofy buddy used to ride. You'll definitely only be able to do heel flips on that bad boy!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man that's a little bigger than the 8.5 my goofy buddy used to ride. You'll definitely only be able to do heel flips on that bad boy!


Thought I might be the only one. 
(I don’t ride anymore, in way to ruff shape) 
But I miss it. 
That’s a sweet pic. 

One down, one more to go.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Built a new skateboard, but it’s impossible to kickflip. View attachment 4237443View attachment 4237444


Finally a Skateboard made for guys as handy as I am. Where's the seat?


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thought I might be the only one.
> (I don’t ride anymore, in way to ruff shape)
> But I miss it.
> That’s a sweet pic.
> ...


Skate and snow was it for me until the knees started going. I still ride a snowboard because falling in powder doesn’t hurt as bad as cement. That deck you built looks like something Bam Margera would ride.. into a swamp full of broken glass.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Built a new skateboard, but it’s impossible to kickflip. View attachment 4237443View attachment 4237444


Impossible to kickflip? Or a kickflip impossible?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Finally a Skateboard made for guys as handy as I am. Where's the seat?


Here you go,
almost ready to go to the moon.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Built a new skateboard, but it’s impossible to kickflip. View attachment 4237443View attachment 4237444


Be a bitch just to ollie that deck, might want to only run slalom on her

Edit:and I thought I still skated a big ass dinosaur!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 23, 2018)

I was pretty good at the first tony hawk video game.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

Good things to come


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Good things to come View attachment 4237533


315s?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Good things to come View attachment 4237533


There's just something about some new equipment.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

That’s what I’ll be running for my pheno hunting. Pulling them from veg , n going to run DE1000s for winter veg . 
I’m almost 100% that I won’t be able to cool them in the summer, but I’ll deal with that when the time comes . 


Bbcchance said:


> 315s?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

My Audi does 205 
I lost my license 
Now I don’t drive


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

Air Intakes seems to be a problem with tents. Here’s my fix . 
Light , bugs , pollen, dirt , check.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Air Intakes seems to be a problem with tents. Here’s my fix .
> Light , bugs , pollen, dirt , check.
> 
> View attachment 4237573 View attachment 4237574 View attachment 4237575 View attachment 4237576 View attachment 4237577


Like the tent on moving dolly idea you keep them on there the whole grow?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Here you go,
> almost ready to go to the moon.View attachment 4237525


Not being a dick here but do you have another room or just tents? I ask because you cannot really run sealed in a tent alone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Like the tent on moving dolly idea you keep them on there the whole grow?


Movable tents are a fucking awesome idea! 
That way you can pack em and move them when you need access. 

I've seen libraries with similar technology. Bookshelves are packed together then move to create an aisle upon request.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Like the tent on moving dolly idea you keep them on there the whole grow?


That’s the plan.
I’m very tight on space, so this lets me move it around without worrying about the contents.


evergreengardener said:


> Not being a dick here but do you have another room or just tents? I ask because you cannot really run sealed in a tent alone


I have other rooms , these 2 are for popping seeds n looking for gems , nothing more .

Got sick of running seeds in my main rooms. B grade , balls , you never know n this will streamline my meds for the better .


But this is my 1st tent grow, always just did rooms , so if anyone sees any problems , please speak up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2018)

Diggin' the tent intake filter idea. Never thought about that. No restriction of airflow either.
Thanks for the idea @BigHornBuds


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2018)

Only thing I wonder about is,while moving the tent on the skateboard/dolly, the tent will shift. They are kinda wobbly
Stationary, they are stable until you bump them.

A tent full of equipment and plants(unless it's a small one) rolling kinda scares me. Not trying to be debbie downer BHB. Just zomething to consider.
I think the idea is genius. I hope you keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

One down. 

And you get what you pay for  the dots a light leaks .

& 1 intake isn’t lettin in enough air.
Removed the insert, and made another one. Working better but still have negative pressure. Going going to build a cage out of pvc to help the pull in, and for trellising .


@CoB_nUt
Your right , friction wouldn’t be enough,
But a bunch of 3” brackets should help. 

Also , you would never want to push from 1/2 way up, I’ve moved it around , push at the bottom corner by the caster wheel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One down. View attachment 4237610
> 
> And you get what you pay for View attachment 4237613 the dots a light leaks .
> .
> ...



Shouldn't have doubted your design preparedness, actually I didn't . The pvc reinforcement is a great idea.
So the filter on both sides of the ducting was somewhat restrictive?
Nicely done. Pretty soon you will be considered the pioneer of tent movement...lol

Wait...I had a nice pun I wanted to type in regards to tents,buds moving and the tent moving and a tent movement....I'm baked.
I'll try to be more witty next time.
Oh...this just in...Got myself a couple of qb96 pucks!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Shouldn't have doubted your design preparedness, actually I didn't . The pvc reinforcement is a great idea.
> So the filter on both sides of the ducting was somewhat restrictive?
> Nicely done. Pretty soon you will be considered the pioneer of tent movement...lol
> 
> ...


I made a big tight roll of the filter n put it in the hole, then “capped” both sides. 
This was to restrictive , but just the caps on the ends is good. I used 4”HD flex pipe. 
4” black or white drain pipe would be less restrictive but 10x the cost. I will probably upgrade to this later.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Sweet Dixie 1,2,3, and 4. 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 23, 2018)

Hit the hso og kush with some pollen from the og grape krypt stud. 18 days into flower their daughters are already getting pretty frosty. Nothing crazy but for 18 days they got some sparkle. this one smells like pine sol and wine. I probably wont run any of these again because 2 out of 10 females threw balls on me.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s the plan.
> I’m very tight on space, so this lets me move it around without worrying about the contents.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised ny how many people do just that, run seeds in a run they're going for production. Clones for the win. 

Nothing worst then counting on a harvest and the shit is mediocre or seeded.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm surprised ny how many people do just that, run seeds in a run they're going for production. Clones for the win.
> 
> Nothing worst then counting on a harvest and the shit is mediocre or seeded.


The dude that got me into growing and me were going to pool our resources and run together. Then he told me we can't run clones because plants from seed are stronger..... I was kinda like, well how do you plan on counting on quality, smh. We're not running together, lol. That one didn't work out and he doesn't even talk to me anymore..... Probably for the better, one of them cases where the student has surpassed the "master".


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 23, 2018)

Deathstar99 (c99 x Hickock Haze) by @BigHornBuds Deep pine dank


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Deathstar99 (c99 x Hickock Haze) by @BigHornBuds Deep pine dankView attachment 4237765 View attachment 4237766


Looking good. That one is definitely Haze leaning, looks like it wants another month


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm surprised ny how many people do just that, run seeds in a run they're going for production. Clones for the win.
> 
> Nothing worst then counting on a harvest and the shit is mediocre or seeded.


^this^ 
And many times, it takes a couple of runs to _really_ narrow it down. 

We have a couple of newish dispensaries in town. One spot does one-and-done seed runs. The other spot is run by an older guy that's been slinging buds since I was in HS. He runs his clones and has consistent stock.

I'm sure y'all can guess which is one has a steady stream of customers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm sure y'all can guess which is one has a steady stream of customers.


I'll guess whichever one carries either "Tang's Cut" or 'widow's cut'. What do I win?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> The dude that got me into growing and me were going to pool our resources and run together. Then he told me we can't run clones because plants from seed are stronger..... I was kinda like, well how do you plan on counting on quality, smh. We're not running together, lol. That one didn't work out and he doesn't even talk to me anymore..... Probably for the better, one of them cases where the student has surpassed the "master".


I was thinking about something related to this earlier today. I have a former neighbor who remains a grow bro friend. He has experience running large commercial greenhouse perpetual SOGs in California, and obviously they ran clones, that’s not the part I am on about...he has many more years of experience growing, some of it at vast scale, but he has some of the oldschool superstitious bro science beliefs and gives me a hard time about not doing stuff his way sometimes. I feel like I don’t want to disrespect his experience, but it is going to be hard to convince me heating my water to 85f is going to speed up nutrient uptake, or that such an effect would be desirable. Ambient air temps in the mid 70s, but 85 degree water? That’s bananas to me. I am trying to tread lightly, because he is a super good dude, but as a research junkie and professional learner of new things, I am awful tired of letting folks’ stubborn superstitions slow me down, even a little bit...but there’s nothing to be done for it, except bitching occasionally.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll guess whichever one carries either "Tang's Cut" or 'widow's cut'. What do I win?


You have my undying devotion (inb4...and _my_ axe)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am awful tired of letting folks’ stubborn superstitions hold me down.


"Spread your tiny wings and fly away. And take that snow back with you where it came from on that day,"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What do I win?


A mini van full of puppies...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A mini van full of puppies...
> View attachment 4237785


WOW ! And they're my brand !!!


----------



## bobqp (Nov 24, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Deathstar99 (c99 x Hickock Haze) by @BigHornBuds Deep pine dankView attachment 4237765 View attachment 4237766


I have the same. But seedlings. Really great looking strain


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 24, 2018)

GMO x Dessert Breath from good ol genuity these are going be fire. Ran 2 keepers of Dessert Breath for 3 years now. Smack GMO with oh yeah. I dont much care for GMO terp profile but everything else about her desirable and as i said love Dessert Breath. Lets see what we get.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Nov 24, 2018)

my interesting find here. This male was found in Indiana Bubblegum S1 seeds that i was gifted before i moved to Michigan. Myself and others have popped many over the years an all been female .He is a solid male no intersex traits or other issues during first run of him. He started inside was put outside on a opposite light schedule , dried him out . An finish back inside . Solid lots of pollen collected an he was kept. Growing out some the crosses made an the Indiana Bubblegum S1 selected female that was about spot on copy of mom lanky with solid structure and great stacking plus that pink bubblegum skunk nose.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 24, 2018)

Cornfed Dread said:


> View attachment 4237905 GMO x Dessert Breath from good ol genuity these are going be fire. Ran 2 keepers of Dessert Breath for 3 years now. Smack GMO with oh yeah. I dont much care for GMO terp profile but everything else about her desirable and as i said love Dessert Breath. Lets see what we get.


Of the three during his offering at the other place, that one was the one I thought would be more to my liking. Still kickin myself for not takin it, I don't see it now there.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 24, 2018)

Copper Orgi orgy, six shots of the Electric Six.
Looks like the one I kept back is the fastest finisher of the group, happy fuckin’ birthday to me! (Oh my goodness, my birthday actually is next week, I just realized.)


----------



## macsnax (Nov 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Copper Orgi orgy, six shots of the Electric Six.
> Looks like the one I kept back is the fastest finisher of the group, happy fuckin’ birthday to me! (Oh my goodness, my birthday actually is next week, I just realized.)


Happy b-day man, those are looking nice!


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 24, 2018)

I am 99% sure 2 plants will come down w


SSGrower said:


> Looking for help with early identification of intersex traits.
> 
> Some things I find suspicious though not necesarily inclusive of being intersex -
> 1) Yellow growth, more accurately thin yellow surrounded by thin green on preflowers.
> ...


I am 99% sure 2 plants will come down way early. An f2 I made and a Graveyard Whisperer. The gw has lower balls and nanners along with some of the suspicious traits I list above.
 
 

The spikeyness is more apparent in the f2, a pic from about a week ago
 
Today about 5.5 weeks flower
 
Collecting pollen from the reversed male gw already shook some onto a piece of paper and sprinkled up top.


And to wrap up this report, the runt gmo x swayze that is still a week or so from being done threw a nanner about 3 weeks ago
 
And another popped out the other side a day or so ago.

I think I have doNE a pretty good job documenting the stresses these plants have seen. The gw and other "big" plant were likely victim to excessive light intensity and perhaps a form of wind burn due to cool dry air from the inlet blowing on them. Lights were turned down bout a week ago (was 600 now 400ish, amare monos off and dialed cob rig back to 180) aND the inlet was moved to the bottom instead of being behind the 12 cob rig. 

Open for comment but please realize it is not an insult to you if I do not follow your advice. I choose to grow this plant in the manner I do and fully accept the challenges. I hope this does not blacklist me from being a tester.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I am 99% sure 2 plants will come down w
> 
> I am 99% sure 2 plants will come down way early. An f2 I made and a Graveyard Whisperer. The gw has lower balls and nanners along with some of the suspicious traits I list above.
> View attachment 4237952
> ...


This is the point of testing,all good information 

I think I had one drop balls/nanners on my short ruff conditions testing with the GW chuck

Only got this 1 female of GMO x Swayze & she is fine so far(24 days in 12/12)
With a even more prominent tuna like smell(same smell I got from th seeds kushage & exotic seeds green ribbion),stacking good,not a lot of stretching on this one..

Always post what you find bro,it's the right thing to do..


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Copper Orgi orgy, six shots of the Electric Six.
> Looks like the one I kept back is the fastest finisher of the group, happy fuckin’ birthday to me! (Oh my goodness, my birthday actually is next week, I just realized.)


Looks like your instincts were good about not splitting up the family. Fine job, especially with all your business and other distractions. Feliz anos nuevo, amigo. Mine was last week. What say we go get a legal beer?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

Some trimmed Candy Samples.
 
Loosely rolled, first smoke test of Carla Olson.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like your instincts were good about not splitting up the family. Fine job, especially with all your business and other distractions. Feliz anos nuevo, amigo. Mine was last week. What say we go get a legal beer?


Sounds like a hell of a notion to me, buddy! Would that we could. Thanks very much. I may pull that small early girl down before long because I am down to smoking larf nugs right now, (to self; “that’s what happens when you don’t grow for almost a year and give away half your crop, ya jackass”) but I will let the rest go for a few more weeks if needed.

I thought it was going to take me a year to find four good mothers to keep in the stable, but I have been blessed by a good bunch of company in this game, I need to choose between the Huckleberry DesTar I barely started flowering, and whichever of the Honeystomper x Hickock Haze aka “Death Stomper” females I pick. They are about to show gender and one is incredibly stanky already, sure hope it is a Shirley, eh?

Orange Blossom Special will be around for a while. Cookies n Chem will hang for at least one more run, to see what I can do with it. Copper Orgi is making me feel pretty certain she will stick around. I need one more, either something blueberry or something grape, I hope. You know, for now.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 24, 2018)

I see a lot of people saying that late nanners are nothing to worry about, but what week in flower would be considered late? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ? If you are seeing nanners at week 6 would you let it go ahead and finish, or get choppin?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I see a lot of people saying that late nanners are nothing to worry about, but what week in flower would be considered late? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ? If you are seeing nanners at week 6 would you let it go ahead and finish, or get choppin?


I'd pluck all the nanners and wait to chop. 
Worst case = premature seeds but killer bud that finished properly. 
Still makes good hash... 

If you chop early, you know it's gonna suck -- seeds or no seeds.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 24, 2018)

Kabul cookies (Forum gsc x afghani) @ 4 weeks.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I see a lot of people saying that late nanners are nothing to worry about, but what week in flower would be considered late? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ? If you are seeing nanners at week 6 would you let it go ahead and finish, or get choppin?


Everything for me is case by case , buzz n mood . Any time I’ve had nanners around 6 weeks, was my fault, whether it was to much food, light , root bound , heat.
If the plant is looking good, I’ll pull them off,
If I’m not happy with it, it gets culled .
I culled a plant last night @2 weeks , because it seems to be suffering really bad from iron , not worth my time to try n fix it. 

Some plants a proned to toss late nanners ,
I had a TPR that got huge , and had my Dehumitifer blowing on it , and got real close to a DE1000 . After 9 weeks it started to tossing really bad. I figured this was partly my fault . Next run went far away from the Dehumitifer, and wasn’t aloud to get as tall. I still had a couple nanners around 8-9weeks but maybe 5% as the 1st Time.


When I see early balls ,, that’s a death sentence, but recently I had some plants toss balls on the bottom 1/3 at 3weeks
I didn’t have anything to replace them with, so I rolled the dice .(big gamble as I run perpetually) I pulled balls off the 3 plants for about a week, then they stopped .
I haven’t seen a intersex trait sense they stopped .
I also had another strain toss some balls during stretch , and this is what happened
(2 got this) 
Crinkle leaf , JellyBreath x PP , really disappointed in this one,


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I see a lot of people saying that late nanners are nothing to worry about, but what week in flower would be considered late? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ? If you are seeing nanners at week 6 would you let it go ahead and finish, or get choppin?





Chunky Stool said:


> I'd pluck all the nanners and wait to chop.
> Worst case = premature seeds but killer bud that finished properly.
> Still makes good hash...
> 
> If you chop early, you know it's gonna suck -- seeds or no seeds.


I've been finding nanners in my OMG crosses, one was pretty rough, and my first soar had a bunch pop up probably week 7 or so. My other stuff, maybe right at the end. I dont even notice those til I harvested and busted some nugs open. Those were so barely formed it mostly was just nug still. 

Do ya'll still smoke those plants? I"ve never nannered before, and I've been smoking it, seems just fine, although a little less bag appeal. Still has all the stink, frost, and resin that the rest of the plant does


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sounds like a hell of a notion to me, buddy! Would that we could. Thanks very much. I may pull that small early girl down before long because I am down to smoking larf nugs right now, (to self; “that’s what happens when you don’t grow for almost a year and give away half your crop, ya jackass”) but I will let the rest go for a few more weeks if needed.
> 
> I thought it was going to take me a year to find four good mothers to keep in the stable, but I have been blessed by a good bunch of company in this game, I need to choose between the Huckleberry DesTar I barely started flowering, and whichever of the Honeystomper x Hickock Haze aka “Death Stomper” females I pick. They are about to show gender and one is incredibly stanky already, sure hope it is a Shirley, eh?
> 
> Orange Blossom Special will be around for a while. Cookies n Chem will hang for at least one more run, to see what I can do with it. Copper Orgi is making me feel pretty certain she will stick around. I need one more, either something blueberry or something grape, I hope. You know, for now.


hahah I have so many jars with an 1/8th of year old strains now, cause I'm scared to smoke it all and not have any more, lol. 

as far as fruit, I grew Victory's Original Berry, and it was pretty good. Its been curing for about 8 months now, or at least stored in glass and burped once a month-ish, and it has gone from a sweet blueberry to a reeking candy grape. It smells really nice, way nicer than the original smell, which was good too. easy plant to grow, not fussy, big yield. However, its a Victory strain, and I know a lot of people will want better genetics than that. 

I also grew Dinafem Blue Cheese, and goddamn was that a stinky sticky stone machine. Great high, dripping of triches, super strong "blue" taste and smell, almost a little medicinal blue tasting. I would recommend that one, but again, it was just some fem seeds I grew last year. and Now i"m realizing im talking about fems in the chucking page and I'm just gonna stop lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I've been finding nanners in my OMG crosses, one was pretty rough, and my first soar had a bunch pop up probably week 7 or so. My other stuff, maybe right at the end. I dont even notice those til I harvested and busted some nugs open. Those were so barely formed it mostly was just nug still.
> 
> Do ya'll still smoke those plants? I"ve never nannered before, and I've been smoking it, seems just fine, although a little less bag appeal. Still has all the stink, frost, and resin that the rest of the plant does


“My Filipino girlfriend says a little penis shouldn’t get in the way of love “


































I really wish she didn’t have one tho.....





Smoke it up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> “My Filipino girlfriend says a little penis shouldn’t get in the way of love “
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir, loading up a bowl, SIR!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 25, 2018)

Has anyone ever tried vegging 5-1?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Has anyone ever tried vegging 5-1?


A long timer is currently vegging under 6/6/6/6 with success but I've not heard of anyone doing 5-1, I bet it would work. I'm sticking to 24 or 18/6 for now.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I see a lot of people saying that late nanners are nothing to worry about, but what week in flower would be considered late? 6 weeks, 8 weeks, ? If you are seeing nanners at week 6 would you let it go ahead and finish, or get choppin?


For me the nanners are a pluck and hope deal. Late ones. Many times they aren’t full of pollen or produce very little viable pollen. And they have to open to release any so if you get them at the closed but pushing out stage you are probably fine to let her finish out. 

Oddly I think a heater blowing on my one Deputy caused the bananas I got. A dry heat burn I guess.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 25, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> A long timer is currently vegging under 6/6/6/6 with success but I've not heard of anyone doing 5-1, I bet it would work. I'm sticking to 24 or 18/6 for now.


I’m going to be vegging with DE1000s very soon.
Thinking 5-1 could be helpful with heat.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to be vegging with DE1000s very soon.
> Thinking 5-1 could be helpful with heat.


I'd like to think you'll get some faster growth with 5-1 than dude gets with the 6/6/6/6 in 24hrs you're still hitting that 20 while he's only getting 12.

Are you hoping that spreading the off time around the day it will help with cooling?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 25, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd like to think you'll get some faster growth with 5-1 than dude gets with the 6/6/6/6 in 24hrs you're still hitting that 20 while he's only getting 12.
> 
> Are you hoping that spreading the off time around the day it will help with cooling?


Yes & trying to make it as efficient as possible, and the DEs make a lot of heat

Thinking 5-1 will help once the weather gets warmer . I’m not running a mini split for veg . 
These will get removed at summer. 
I’ll go back to CMH , or something.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> “My Filipino girlfriend says a little penis shouldn’t get in the way of love “
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably the funniest thing I'll see today!


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 25, 2018)

When life gives you lemons   
Lemonade


----------



## macsnax (Nov 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> When life gives you lemons View attachment 4238532 View attachment 4238531 View attachment 4238530
> Lemonade
> View attachment 4238563


I use the same seaweed, it's good stuff.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> When life gives you lemons View attachment 4238532 View attachment 4238531 View attachment 4238530
> Lemonade
> View attachment 4238563


looks like you got some nanners


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 25, 2018)

Chucking mutants over here. 
Headband x love boat going in the trash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 26, 2018)

@genuity def outdone yourself this sbs x dB is killer! Can’t wait to see her fill in !


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 26, 2018)

For the rest I’m digging these quantum boards glad I made the switch


----------



## growslut (Nov 26, 2018)

What are those screws on the bottom on the qb's?

Do they do anything? or is it better to remove them so they aren't blocking light?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 26, 2018)

growslut said:


> What are those screws on the bottom on the qb's?
> 
> Do they do anything? or is it better to remove them so they aren't blocking light?


. The screws on the bottom is so when you set em on the ground it holds up the boards so you don’t damage your diodes


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 26, 2018)

Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze)


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze) View attachment 4239176


What day?
these are at 6 weeks both are Graveyard Whisperer, this one looks like yours 
 
And this one looks like the other I culled.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 26, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> What day?
> these are at 6 weeks both are Graveyard Whisperer, this one looks like yours
> View attachment 4239184
> And this one looks like the other I culled.
> View attachment 4239185


I think the pic I posted was taken on day 37 or 38 from flip. Yours looks really good. Nice and frosty.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2018)

6 Sleeskunk F2s are up out of the dirt! 

ORGI f2 at 48 days looks like a big green cob of dent corn with lots of white hairs still. Somewhat elongated buds on single cola mostly. Still chocolate mint smell that almost gets in your mouth.

Copper Chem f2 dryinggoing to cure is all about fresh burned shotgun powder and black pepper and now some catpiss but really strong on that burned powder/pepper. Test vape and the taste is spices and incense and very intense. So is a strong face rush and dreamy effect. Looks damn potent and is. Very hazy and gazy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yes & trying to make it as efficient as possible, and the DEs make a lot of heat
> 
> Thinking 5-1 will help once the weather gets warmer . I’m not running a mini split for veg .
> These will get removed at summer.
> I’ll go back to CMH , or something.


The only hang up with that light schedule is the DE bulb/lamp will burn out a little faster from the off/on multiple times a day. Other than that 5-1 should help with heat issues.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The only hang up with that light schedule is the DE bulb/lamp will burn out a little faster from the off/on multiple times a day. Other than that 5-1 should help with heat issues.


This is true for all HID bulbs. 
Lots of on/off cycles kill em sooner.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The only hang up with that light schedule is the DE bulb/lamp will burn out a little faster from the off/on multiple times a day. Other than that 5-1 should help with heat issues.


For how often I change my bulbs , I don’t think it will happen, they get tossed well before they ever burn out.

If your trying to max out your yeilds , new bulbs every 2 crops ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 6 Sleeskunk F2s are up out of the dirt!
> 
> ORGI f2 at 48 days looks like a big green cob of dent corn with lots of white hairs still. Somewhat elongated buds on single cola mostly. Still chocolate mint smell that almost gets in your mouth.
> 
> Copper Chem f2 dryinggoing to cure is all about fresh burned shotgun powder and black pepper and now some catpiss but really strong on that burned powder/pepper. Test vape and the taste is spices and incense and very intense. So is a strong face rush and dreamy effect. Looks damn potent and is. Very hazy and gazy!


Did you run GPS copper chem? What day were the f2s chopped?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2018)

1 surviving early batch f2 was chopped at 63 days 10/14 under white COBs, 15% amber and 85% cloudy. I chopped 3 different phenos of GPS Copper Chem at 67 and 70 and 74 days. Gonna run more after Christmas! All have been excellent or excellenter! Top 5% or so in my experience which is longer than it is broad.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2018)

A coupe pictures from the tent tonight. It will be 7 weeks from the flip tomorrow.
 
GMO x Swazey #2
  
Carla Olsen #2
 
GMO x Swayze #1
 
Sorry for the HPS glow.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A coupe pictures from the tent tonight. It will be 7 weeks from the flip tomorrow.
> View attachment 4239455
> GMO x Swazey #2
> View attachment 4239456 View attachment 4239457
> ...


Man, they look really good. Can definitely see the GMO dominance on #2.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Man, they look really good. Can definitely see the GMO dominance on #2.


Thanks man, #2 is a repulsive smelling gal. A mixture of chronic halitosis with earthy mushroom funk on the backend.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A coupe pictures from the tent tonight. It will be 7 weeks from the flip tomorrow.
> View attachment 4239455
> GMO x Swazey #2
> View attachment 4239456 View attachment 4239457
> ...


Sizzling, love the look of GMO x Swayze 2.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 27, 2018)

The gmo x swayze are really standing out from the others, third row, two on the right


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thanks man, #2 is a repulsive smelling gal. A mixture of chronic halitosis with earthy mushroom funk on the backend.


This smell is what I think tuna/mayonnaise breath smells like(halitosis) 

The girl in my room is canned tuna/mushrooms all day.

Got a GMO x dessert breath next to her,she smells like GMO with a dash of fruity spray...
(Like a street walker musty & sweet)


----------



## hillbill (Nov 27, 2018)

Drama on several breeder threads I visit! Sometimes you just wanna say “Chuck it!”.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Drama on several breeder threads I visit! Sometimes you just wanna say “Chuck it!”.


...or fire up some good vibe weed and have fun with it. It doesn't have to be your drama.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 27, 2018)

Og kush pheno #1 from hso at day 25 from flip. No og smells over here yet tho smells like straight up rotting food in a good way. If she keeps this smell to the end im gonna keep her for a while and knock her up a bit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> This smell is what I think tuna/mayonnaise breath smells like(halitosis)
> 
> The girl in my room is canned tuna/mushrooms all day.
> 
> ...


I normally kick girls out of my room, that smell like that.
If its weed it's usually good to smell like that.


----------



## genuity (Nov 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I normally kick girls out of my room, that smell like that.
> If its weed it's usually good to smell like that.


The smells of a strippers changing room ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> The smells of a strippers changing room ...


Baby wipes, hand sanitizer , mixed with the lovely fragrance of VD.

Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 1 surviving early batch f2 was chopped at 63 days 10/14 under white COBs, 15% amber and 85% cloudy. I chopped 3 different phenos of GPS Copper Chem at 67 and 70 and 74 days. Gonna run more after Christmas! All have been excellent or excellenter! Top 5% or so in my experience which is longer than it is broad.


Gonna run more Copper Chem F2s thatis!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I normally kick girls out of my room, that smell like that.
> If its weed it's usually good to smell like that.





genuity said:


> The smells of a strippers changing room ...





GreenHighlander said:


> Baby wipes, hand sanitizer , mixed with the lovely fragrance of VD.
> 
> Cheers


Those are my people you’re talking about.
Sometimes they need a little soap, but they can stay.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone know anyone who can take a drawing , n make a couple changes n make it digital?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those are my people you’re talking about.
> Sometimes they need a little soap, but they can stay.


lol, agreed. Just keep eye on smoke and cash. lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2018)

Chocolate mint smellin' ORGI F2 beginning a bit of foxtailing and more brownish pistils. Mix of trikes and lots of them several days off still. Defoliated some today. 

Anyone on effects and harvest so far on these?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone know anyone who can take a drawing , n make a couple changes n make it digital?


Scanners can do that, but it's best if the changes can be made digitally. 
Going back & forth between digital and analog can significantly diminish quality.


----------



## growslut (Nov 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Chocolate mint smellin' ORGI F2 beginning a bit of foxtailing and more brownish pistils. Mix of trikes and lots of them several days off still. Defoliated some today.
> 
> Anyone on effects and harvest so far on these?


Lookin forward to your smoke report 

If the plant begins foxtailing, is that when it is starting to be done? (I remember you saying that you take plants until they stop drinking water.)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scanners can do that, but it's best if the changes can be made digitally.
> Going back & forth between digital and analog can significantly diminish quality.


I just want to pay someone for what I want , 
Someone who knows what they’re doing this would be a 10-15min job . 

I’ll end up with very high blood pressure if I try to do this .


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just want to pay someone for what I want ,
> Someone who knows what they’re doing this would be a 10-15min job .
> 
> I’ll end up with very high blood pressure if I try to do this .


I know a good sign/banner shop and the gal is a good artist and has that software on her computer, if i halfway knew what the drawing was and what you wanted, I could run out there and see if she can't pull something rough up real quick and then I see if you like it. I see online its mostly software deals, not actually someone doing it. I got a design Im gonna ask her about also, so if I had an idea of the drawing, I'd run it by her, just sayin, all I got.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 28, 2018)

Meltdown


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just want to pay someone for what I want ,
> Someone who knows what they’re doing this would be a 10-15min job .
> 
> I’ll end up with very high blood pressure if I try to do this .


One of the nerds on IG could probably help you brother.. make a post.. I'll share it if u want.. Robs home grown is an artist who just posted some of his work.. dope shit!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Chocolate mint smellin' ORGI F2 beginning a bit of foxtailing and more brownish pistils. Mix of trikes and lots of them several days off still. Defoliated some today.
> 
> Anyone on effects and harvest so far on these?


The one F2 finished at < 9 weeks I _think, _had an above avg harvest of orange leaning smoke. Too heavy for wake and bake unless you wanna crawl back in the sack, but abouit right for after your chores are done. I credit Orgi for some of my better comedic lines. Real good mood smoke.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 28, 2018)

GMO x Swayze #2 is a looker.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> One of the nerds on IG could probably help you brother.. make a post.. I'll share it if u want.. Robs home grown is an artist who just posted some of his work.. dope shit!


I’ve mess a few people on there , I don’t want to make post about it tho, I don’t have that app .


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Black SS X Night rider lemon candy pheno

Got the chop 66 days

All cloudy 80% and Amber 20%, still some white ish pistils but that’s bound to be there from the NR mom, who would spit white pistils till day 80... so I tamed that trait down a bit it seems

Nice dense buds, should yield above average for my 2 gal hempy buckets 

Smell is straight strawberry fruit snacks I really hope this is the scent that ends up being the same through cure, possibly better

It’s clone was just hit with hibernate splooge 12 hours ago. That should make some fun phenos

     


Magoo


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lookin forward to your smoke report
> 
> If the plant begins foxtailing, is that when it is starting to be done? (I remember you saying that you take plants until they stop drinking water.)


Just a part of the plant wrapping up its cycle. Sometimes that alerts me to check trikes. Foxtails seem to have some mass to them unlike many. Structure similar to picture from Amos above.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 28, 2018)

Found a really nice male but wanted to get some input. Has anyone here had any luck making a goji haze? This is RD moonshine haze under 18/6 this is going to be a pollen monster. I was kinda hoping for a bit of smoke on that one as I’m unlikely to run haze crosses outdoor in Oregon. It’s a conundrum, I’d grow very few of the seeds myself but it looks and smells fantastic and I wouldn’t want to wonder what it would have done.


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2018)

Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze 
 
Going to run these clean this run...

Smells strong early.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> This smell is what I think tuna/mayonnaise breath smells like(halitosis)
> 
> The girl in my room is canned tuna/mushrooms all day.
> 
> ...


RE: GMO x Swayze and mushroom, this may have been the heartyness I was trying to describe. I hate mushrooms, it's a texture thing, like gummy candies and twizlers, so far #1 and #3 have had this charcteristic, unfortunately #2 was not remarkable, good smoke not outstanding but how can one pass harsh judgment without proper dry and cure? IMO at this stage potency (not the same as thc %) is the no.1 thing Im looking for. No. 4 (top) and 5 (bottom) up next, 5 has the "mushroom" smell. Disregard any numbers that were on the cups, this is the order they were chopped. 
 

Started the end of life process for Graveyard Whisperer no.2
 
Probably a legit 8 week pheno, but GW no.1 might be 3 weeks behind.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Nov 29, 2018)

Lot's of nice things happening in this thread. I will be back for sure.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 29, 2018)

Lower bud on a Graveyard Whistler at day 56 from flip. Dense, greasy nugs that smell of grape candy with a fuel backend.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 29, 2018)

Copper Orgi #5 looking pretty.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Copper Orgi #5 looking pretty.
> View attachment 4240724


I realized I have to take these down this weekend or the Hickock Haze x Honeystomper 22 crosses from @BigHornBuds are going to be way too goddamned huge to flower in my 3x3, I have either three or four ladies out of six...one is still a bit iffy. They are sizable, for 1 gallon nursery pots. Those are going into 3 gallon fabric today, will get on the blumats when they go into flower. Probably “Death Stomper” will be my last run with significant amounts of organic media. Going near 0 media soon. Solution and trellis, a little rockwool here and there.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I realized I have to take these down this weekend or the Hickock Haze x Honeystomper 22 crosses from @BigHornBuds are going to be way too goddamned huge to flower in my 3x3, I have either three or four ladies out of six...one is still a bit iffy. They are sizable, for 1 gallon nursery pots. Those are going into 3 gallon fabric today, will get on the blumats when they go into flower. Probably “Death Stomper” will be my last run with significant amounts of organic media. Going near 0 media soon. Solution and trellis, a little rockwool here and there.


Shits looking good brother.. personally, that shit looks good enough I'd wanna let it finish properly but I definitely understand not wanting to let things overgrow the tent.

How long has she gone so far?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I realized I have to take these down this weekend


What day are you? Looks like the one pictured could use at least another week to ten.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 29, 2018)

_*ORGI F2*_
Loudest smelling of the 3 so far. Very pleasant sweet with a mild citrus zest. Stacks pretty nice for how shes been grown....so I can only imagine how nice she'd be if I had her potted in a flood table.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What day are you? Looks like the one pictured could use at least another week to ten.


At day 61 or so, now, depending how one would count when flowering from seed (14-15 hrs from seed, then 12). Was hoping to wait past the 3rd of Dec. which is my day of birth, ostensibly. I am torn.
I have been running plain water for about eight days now, and I have space and timing considerations, though I have little interest in breaking your balls.

Bear in mind I tend to cure for a long time, months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

Man, Im stoked to see all the brisco and chuckers grows going so well for everyone!

Keep up the good work green thumbs!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> At day 61 or so, now, depending how one would count when flowering from seed (14-15 hrs from seed, then 12). Was hoping to wait past the 3rd of Dec. which is my day of birth, ostensibly. I am torn.
> I have been running plain water for about eight days now, and I have space and timing considerations, though I have little interest in breaking your balls.
> 
> Bear in mind I tend to cure for a long time, months.


I defer to your expertise of the situation.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Lower bud on a Graveyard Whistler at day 56 from flip. Dense, greasy nugs that smell of grape candy with a fuel backend. View attachment 4240720


What’s the background of this one

excuse my ignorance 

sounds like my kinds terps


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Lower bud on a Graveyard Whistler at day 56 from flip. Dense, greasy nugs that smell of grape candy with a fuel backend. View attachment 4240720


Beautiful! What was this cross again?


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2018)

Ghost town f2 x Swayze


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2 x Swayze


Yay, I have a pack.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 29, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> What’s the background of this one
> 
> excuse my ignorance
> 
> sounds like my kinds terps


Like Gen said, Graveyard Whistler is Ghost Town F2 x Swayze. 
Ghost Town F2s were by Greenpoint and they are Ghost Og x Stardawg.
Swayze was from Dominion and is Ghost Og x Skunk#1.
If I am not mistaken, that is.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I defer to your expertise of the situation.


Well, shoot, I think you like them pretty ripe, but I would prefer to let them, go longer, by the looks of 2/3rds of these girls. I am interested in knowing what your experience with these strains is, in terms of finishing time? I don’t think I have any special expertise unpossessed by everyone here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well, shoot, I think you like them pretty ripe, but I would prefer to let them, go longer, by the looks of 2/3rds of these girls. I am interested in knowing what your experience with these strains is, in terms of finishing time? I don’t think I have any special expertise unpossessed by everyone here.


Can you top the incoming hh x honeystompers to keep them manageable till you harvest the copper? Topping them will slow them down by a few days to a week.

But that Hickok haze may lend too much haze influence so there may not be much to stop the stretch, hopefully not though.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 29, 2018)

Carla Olsen #2, she is sweet, frosty, and starting to fade nicely.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Can you top the incoming hh x honeystompers to keep them manageable till you harvest the copper? Topping them will slow them down by a few days to a week.
> 
> But that Hickok haze may lend too much haze influence so there may not be much to stop the stretch, hopefully not though.


I was considering taking cuts of the HH x Honeystompers and whacking them into the cloner for later use. I can wait a few more days to decide.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well, shoot, I think you like them pretty ripe, but I would prefer to let them, go longer, by the looks of 2/3rds of these girls. I am interested in knowing what your experience with these strains is, in terms of finishing time? I don’t think I have any special expertise unpossessed by everyone here.


Here's how it went down: when I unexpectedly got all 4 girls in the 'coppers' test, I had a dilemma. 4 shirleys, and only a 3 girl bungalow available - one had to go outside. So I says to myself, ya know, @Michael Huntherz just popped Copper Orgi, and that high caliber grower will excel in ways I never could. So I held on to Pete, Carla, and Candy inside, and let the Copper Orgi test be your work of love.

I have no regerts.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 29, 2018)

After much deliberation the RD Moonshine Haze male will be isolated for collection. Goji og haze could be fun! Now I’m gonna try and peel a GTH clone off a local when I buy his flood table, had a couple trays the other day.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2018)

So, got back to the garden after a few days away to find a couple(only 2, so far) nuts fully open on @thenotsoesoteric tang pow 3 f2 #1 at 30 days. Plucked em and will continue to watch. No biggie, unless more show up. She smells delicious: chewing gum/fresh cleaner.  Tp3 f2 #3 smells like chemmy citrus rind.

@Amos Otis Briscoe county orgi f2s are all looking great. 2 dark green, 1 lighter. All 3 have big fat ass indica leaves. No discernible scents to speak of, yet.
Copper orgi smells like other gps gear I've ran and has thinner blades. Pics soon.

@BobBitchen meltdown starting to stack and frost. Scent is a generic pot plant, atm. 
Everyone had a bit of a rough go, while away, but should be back on track, shortly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The one F2 finished at < 9 weeks I _think, _had an above avg harvest of orange leaning smoke. Too heavy for wake and bake unless you wanna crawl back in the sack, but abouit right for after your chores are done. I credit Orgi for some of my better comedic lines. Real good mood smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4240405


Gotta get my hands on tbose Orgi F2's. I regret not doing so when I had the chance.
Her bud formation is quite splendid. The calyx formation looks like flames,telling you this plant is . 
Nicely done Amos.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Sweet Dixie & Copper Tony decided to make an appearance. No worries @Amos Otis, I didn't let him near her! They rode in seperate limos .


Nothing here to look at folks Carry On!!! Hey!!! Put'chur damn cameras down damned papperazi!!! Have you no respect!? Red Carpet is thattaway. Sheesh, you'd think they'd never seen superstars before.
Thanks again Amos.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Seedlings are getting the same as everyone in the garden. 4gs Megacrop,barley extract, tap water(200-220 ppm or .4ec 500 scale) and recharge. Umm...I probably should've just given them H2O only for their next watering instead of feeding them. Looks like a lil nute burn on the Tony. Wasn't there till after they got their first dose of recharge+nutes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's how it went down: when I unexpectedly got all 4 girls in the 'coppers' test, I had a dilemma. 4 shirleys, and only a 3 girl bungalow available - one had to go outside. So I says to myself, ya know, @Michael Huntherz just popped Copper Orgi, and that high caliber grower will excel in ways I never could. So I held on to Pete, Carla, and Candy inside, and let the Copper Orgi test be your work of love.
> 
> I have no regerts.


I wondered what happened to yours. We all have to make hard choices. Glad you have no regrets, I can find a way to let these go a bit longer. Sometimes I get overwhelmeed by trying to eat the logistical elephant all at once. 

Copper Orgi #2 will be back around for another go before long, excited to see how she does in DWC.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Can you top the incoming hh x honeystompers to keep them manageable till you harvest the copper? Topping them will slow them down by a few days to a week.
> 
> But that Hickok haze may lend too much haze influence so there may not be much to stop the stretch, hopefully not though.


I have found topping this late hurts the end yield, I prefer to make a knuckle n bend them over , remove fans , n tie down, n let the bottoms catch up. 
I’m trying to manipulate the plant to put the hormones to other area vs them taking energy to heal. 
I find a fresh topped plant , will just Bush n not stretch , making it a pita, for light penetration n air flow etc .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have found topping this late hurts the end yield, I prefer to make a knuckle n bend them over , remove fans , n tie down, n let the bottoms catch up.
> I’m trying to manipulate the plant to put the hormones to other area vs them taking energy to heal.
> I find a fresh topped plant , will just Bush n not stretch , making it a pita, for light penetration n air flow etc .


I ran some Sour Glue from Shoreline that turned out lackluster for that exact reason a couple runs back. I think I will break necks and deal with it. I am going to take a couple cuttings off of each of them and throw them in the bubblebath, in case of awesomeness. If I decided to top them I would probably just cull the seed stock and keep the cuttings for another time, and do a DWC run of OBS first. Decisions decisions...


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2018)

GMO x Swayze 
 

GMO x dessert breath 
 

Both have that funky chem,but that GMO x dessert breath has a perfume type terp going on,that melds well with that funk some how..
That GMO x Swayze is putrid beyond belief & oily like nobody's business.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sweet Dixie & Copper Tony decided to make an appearance. No worries @Amos Otis, I didn't let him near her! They rode in seperate limos .
> 
> Nothing here to look at folks Carry On!!! Hey!!! Put'chur damn cameras down damned papperazi!!! Have you no respect!? Red Carpet is thattaway. Sheesh, you'd think they'd never seen superstars before.
> Thanks again Amos.


Funny stuff.  Almost as if you're already tokin' some Orgi.....



CoB_nUt said:


> Looks like a lil nute burn on the Tony.


That bastid !



Michael Huntherz said:


> Glad you have no regrets, I can find a way to let these go a bit longer. Sometimes I get overwhelmeed by trying to eat the logistical elephant all at once.
> 
> Copper Orgi #2 will be back around for another go before long, excited to see how she does in DWC.


Actually I have regrets, but no regerts.

But yeah, who hasn't been up against finishing time with veg plants knocking at the bloom room door? It sucks to be in that position.....you go $60 for the oriental massage, then hang on to a $20 to skip the happy ending? 

In all seriousness, they look great, and I appreciate muchly you giving them a go with the full schedule of work you're doing elsewhere.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

140 here, happy ending included


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Some chuck fuckery going on in a 3x3

Male hibernate in the middle splooging on:

.Nepali Queen #1 #2 and #4
.hibernate #1 & #3
.SAGE #4
.black SS X NIGHT RIDER 
.sweet pink grapefruit alpine seeds clone only

Shout out timber grow lights and hempy buckets 

    


Magoo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, got back to the garden after a few days away to find a couple(only 2, so far) nuts fully open on @thenotsoesoteric tang pow 3 f2 #1 at 30 days. Plucked em and will continue to watch. No biggie, unless more show up. She smells delicious: chewing gum/fresh cleaner. View attachment 4241036 Tp3 f2 #3 smells like chemmy citrus rind.
> 
> @Amos Otis Briscoe county orgi f2s are all looking great. 2 dark green, 1 lighter. All 3 have big fat ass indica





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, got back to the garden after a few days away to find a couple(only 2, so far) nuts fully open on @thenotsoesoteric tang pow 3 f2 #1 at 30 days. Plucked em and will continue to watch. No biggie, unless more show up. She smells delicious: chewing gum/fresh cleaner. View attachment 4241036 Tp3 f2 #3 smells like chemmy citrus rind.
> 
> @Amos Otis Briscoe county orgi f2s are all looking great. 2 dark green, 1 lighter. All 3 have big fat ass indica leaves. No discernible scents to speak of, yet.
> Copper orgi smells like other gps gear I've ran and has thinner blades. Pics soon.
> ...


Damn, sorry it threw some balls. My miyagi x tang pow had a ball or two that I plucked and then was fine for rest of flower. I was hoping it was just the miyagi female but perhaps that male was a little ball thrower too. Hopefully it doesnt drop anymore balls on you bro


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

Just put down the rest of my "Mimosa". Looking for a boy to drop some luv on a clone from my "Mothers Milk". Im weeks away from this happening....but its happening.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just put down the rest of my "Mimosa". Looking for a boy to drop some luv on a clone from my "Mothers Milk". Im weeks away from this happening....but its happening.


Very happy to know you're doing well [ better?]. Mother's Mimosa?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Very happy to know you're doing well [ better?]. Mother's Mimosa?


Def feeling better. More energy than I've had in a while. Maybe "Orange Julius"?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Def feeling better. More energy than I've had in a while. Maybe "Orange Julius"?


Don’t forget the egg.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> In all seriousness, they look great, and I appreciate muchly you giving them a go with the full schedule of work you're doing elsewhere.


I appreciate all the kind words, you did the hard part, I keep the reservoir full and watch with glee. I am prepping for a DWC run, going to let these rock for at least a few. Some are foxtailing in spots pretty good, but I wasn’t easy on them, they suffered my bullshit (flipping light timing twice during flower) with very little complaint. All in all I could not be more pleased, and my new (gifted) 3x3 tent could not be more packed. Thanks for the delightful beans.

I bet they get me lovely high and taste delicious, smoke report to come.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah at least a week, sigh. The look so tasty, and smell even better, the tent is a symphony of slightly overripe tropical fruit, more or less. Or maybe more of a chamber orchestra than a full symphony orchestra... a sextet of stanky equatorial fruit.

Notice the high tech trellis I recently installed. Keep it classy, RIU.

Next up in this tent: zero-veg 12-plant DWC, with an option to switch to F&D on the fly. Probably OBS and BigHorn Buds’ chucks, maybe some more Huckleberry.

Odbball holes are for filling operations.
Bulkheads with ball valves to drain.

Bought a 34” Cosco table, fits perfectly in a “36” inch tent. Two 15 gallon Sterilite tubs, effectively 12 gallons, on top. Drilled holes in the table for drainage after a touch of reinforcement to hold the weight, and sawed the legs off at 16” with a hacksaw. Should be an interesting experience.

No media, 2” net pots and that fancy trellis to keep them upright, may install a second as needed, stupid easy, obviously.

Thanks to @klx for the no-media inspiration, and I will totally blame him if this goes tits up.

My first F&D experiment is growing some tomatoes, I am sticking with DWC for simplicity of setup, on the Canna side, at least at the moment.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

I must have done something to piss off the Gods of growing because 2018 has been fucked off for me. I started off the year having hell of issues with the tupur I was using at the time. 

I switched over to canna coco and everything was good for a few months then in early October I had a cold snap that my goji seedlings didn't like and as soon as I got them happy I got hit with an apartment inspection. Which caused more issues and my plants just haven't came back from it. 

Well my fudging plants are now constantly wilting. They'll look happy for a few hours after lights come on after rest period but 6-8 hours later they're wilting again. Temp is 75-77, humidity 47%-52% I've tried letting them dry out a lot, a little, tried watering everyday still the same. Plus all the girls are producing resin and calyxes instead of full on veg. I think part of the issue is it is taking too long for the coco to dry out like they did over the summer. But summer time I was mostly in the 30%-40% humidity range so coco dried out quicker than it is now. 

The other thing is I recently put in a hug 65 4000k quantum board and the wilting mainly started once I turned this bitch on. I had the biggest veg plants under this right away and wilt city. So I moved them back under the t5 and they didn't wilt as bad. But after 3 weeks they should be used to the hlg 65, I mean it is over 12" above the plants? Well yesterday I was like fuck it I'm putting under the hlg again and if they die they die. Well they ain't dead today but they look sad. 
 
These are the two black dogs and one of the lvtk I'm gonna chuck with so I'm a little frustrated but fuck it. I'm just gonna throw them in flower now so I can pollinate them and try again with their clones. 

Plus all the plants are showing a lot of purple in the stem so I'm not sure what is going on at the moment. I remember reading plants under led need more either cal or mag so I started upping the calmag in recent feedings. 

The recent clones I have taken look fine and the bigger clones I left in rock wool look better but shit in coco just ain't coming around.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I must have done something to piss off the Gods of growing because 2018 has been fucked off for me. I started off the year having hell of issues with the tupur I was using at the time.
> 
> I switched over to canna coco and everything was good for a few months then in early October I had a cold snap that my goji seedlings didn't like and as soon as I got them happy I got hit with an apartment inspection. Which caused more issues and my plants just haven't came back from it.
> 
> ...


I think I would look at root temps and root issues in general. Good luck man.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm not sure if I'm the last to know, but I just seen this on IG. Thought it was interesting....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

Well on better news the lvtk x tangerine power beans look about done in a few spots. I'm gonna double check them tomorrow and hopefully chop her and throw in the wilting wonders for chucking. 
 

As far as the up coming pollen chuck, I am only going to pollinate the 2 black dogs and 3 or 4 lvtk clones. The bubba's gift is a turd and I'm gonna chop it tomorrow. I haven't flowered out the east cake long enough to know it is nanner free so it's a no go to. 

I will use only goji pollen on the black dogs and I will hit lvtk clones with both tangerine power pollen and goji pollen. The lvtk x tangerine power is just to find lvtk leaning mom, if I find a nice orange flavored tk leaner then cool. The tang pow male let's a lot of mom genes through so that's why I'm hoping I'll find a pheno similar to my lvtk so I can reverse it later on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think I would look at root temps and root issues in general. Good luck man.


Oh yeah I've been on it, root temps are not too low and I started using rhizotonic again a week or so ago to help on that front. I mean I can see roots on top and coming out the bottom but my thought was similar to yours, double check the roots and what's going on. 

Thanks for the suggestion. It's always good to have extra eyes/brains on it.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah I've been on it, root temps are not too low and I started using rhizotonic again a week or so ago to help on that front. I mean I can see roots on top and coming out the bottom but my thought was similar to yours, double check the roots and what's going on.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. It's always good to have extra eyes/brains on it.


I almost didn't say anything because I know, you know what's up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm gonna double check them tomorrow and hopefully chop her and throw in the wilting wonders for chucking.


Is that a good idea? Just asking, I don't know. But I assumed healthy plants made better seeds. I have no basis for this belief, just a thought I latched on to.


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Nov 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the last to know, but I just seen this on IG. Thought it was interesting....
> 
> View attachment 4241414


At least 2nd to last. I didnt know


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 30, 2018)

Showgirls under the lights! Some Deathstar99 (HHxC99) by @BigHornBuds


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 30, 2018)

briscoe county update: orgi f2 #1 Nice structure, looking happy around two weeks since flip. No intersex shown.
orgi f2 #2 stacking tighter. Picked 2 or 3 balls off lowers. 
Orgi f2 #3 I like the look of this lady, but. . 
Quite a few nuts. My early hypothesis is they didn't like my fan. It has been moved. Cu orgi was the closest and had the most.
Also, the only plant I topped this round. Balls have been picked, legs shaved. Optimistic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> briscoe county update: orgi f2 #1 Nice structure, looking happy around two weeks since flip. No intersex shown.View attachment 4241449
> orgi f2 #2 stacking tighter. Picked 2 or 3 balls off lowers. View attachment 4241455
> Orgi f2 #3 I like the look of this lady, but. . View attachment 4241459View attachment 4241461
> Quite a few nuts. My early hypothesis is they didn't like my fan. It has been moved. Cu orgi was the closest and had the most.View attachment 4241472
> Also, the only plant I topped this round. Balls have been picked, legs shaved. Optimistic.


I've gotten another report of nuts on the copper orgi in mail box early on, and some found later that were either missed or are new. I _think _it's a first report on Orgi. Thanks for your work and report, and....how's that Bubby cat doin?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think I would look at root temps and root issues in general. Good luck man.


Could be a PH problem.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've gotten another report of nuts on the copper orgi in mail box early on, and some found later that were either missed or are new. I _think _it's a first report on Orgi. Thanks for your work and report, and....how's that Bubby cat doin?


He's well. Had a nice chat recently. Related: Anyone holding on to a pack of raindance, pop those beans. Amazing mouth coating sour skittlz flavor and potent. Some of this year's tastiest, for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that a good idea? Just asking, I don't know. But I assumed healthy plants made better seeds. I have no basis for this belief, just a thought I latched on to.


I think the plants will still seed out fine as far as quality of beans but it just won't be as nice of a harvest. I think I'll get a diminished return in quantity compared to them being it top spirit but I think once they go into flower they'll be cool. The 12 hour rest period will be a little easier on them since they start off the day perked up and praying but always start wilting later. But we'll see.

In the long run I think I'll just end up getting less seeds this first run but I'll make do for now. I think I'll still be able to get a couple hundred or more beans off each black dog and more of the lvtk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Could be a PH problem.


This too. 

I was using the damn drops because I had to wait nearly 2 months for Milwaukee to replace the probe in for my two week old ph55 pen I bought from a local store. They said it took so long because I didn't call for the warranty replacement and they don't deal with the stores or some BS. 

Well I got the new probe this Tuesday and tested the rate I was ph'ing with the drops. It looked yellow orange so I thought it was like 5.5 to 5.8ish but it was more like 6.1-6.3 so for a month and a half ph was off but that doesn't really explain the wilting. Ive been growing a while and never came across plants doing this, out of 16 years. I'm sure it's compounding issues but the fact plants start the first few hours perky as hell and then by mid day you can notice them sagging and by lights out at 10 they look like they're asleep, as if I just turned the light on in the middle of the rest/dark period. 

Just another curve that indoor growing felt like throwing me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This too.
> 
> I was using the damn drops because I had to wait nearly 2 months for Milwaukee to replace the probe in for my two week old ph55 pen I bought from a local store. They said it took so long because I didn't call for the warranty replacement and they don't deal with the stores or some BS.
> 
> ...


Sometimes they never recover. 
I've got a couple of OBS that are still questionable after having root issues, and I'm seriously considering culling them and running gorilla wreck instead.


----------



## growslut (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This too.
> 
> I was using the damn drops because I had to wait nearly 2 months for Milwaukee to replace the probe in for my two week old ph55 pen I bought from a local store. They said it took so long because I didn't call for the warranty replacement and they don't deal with the stores or some BS.
> 
> ...


check into that Garden Friendly Fungicide. It fixes exactly the issues you are describing. You could always clone and start fresh?

@JohnGlennsGarden I have been having herm issues too and for the longest time thought it was heat or light leak related. Then last week I started wondering if its the fan? I use an upright fan that definitely blows on all the plants sideways. Is this wrong? Should I get rid of the upright fan and switch out for a few hanging fans?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes they never recover.
> I've got a couple of OBS that are still questionable after having root issues, and I'm seriously considering culling them and running gorilla wreck instead.


Yep I think being thrown in flower twice in a row compounded with the ph being off and other stress they just said fuck and want to flower out and die already, lol. It sucks but the clones will do fine, they always do but like you said, sometime they just stay fucked off once the roots take a hit. 

I know though that the purple pheno of black dog I transplanted in a 2 gallon pot a week ago has tons of new root shoots coming out the bottom of the pot so that's why I'd like to take these plants out back and put a 12 gauge slug in them, like old Early Culyer. lmao.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> He's well. Had a nice chat recently. Related: Anyone holding on to a pack of raindance, pop those beans. Amazing mouth coating sour skittlz flavor and potent. Some of this year's tastiest, for sure.


Frisco and Alcatraz from Norstar uses the deadhead too, and those are very good and they announced yesterday they are being discontinued. Bunch of their old mainstays going by the wayside. Many new crosses coming.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the last to know, but I just seen this on IG. Thought it was interesting....
> 
> View attachment 4241414


yea man, it has so many diff names, a guy had to know that it didn't stand for the garlic mushrooms onions, that was just a guys opinion on a grow site. Skunks grows look awesome of it on IG there's many pics. But to be honest, its one of those strains that looks like a caveman could grow it and it turn out fire. By itself or in crosses. Amazing its the ChemD, my fave, lol, not stardog, not Chem4, but the badass D.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I must have done something to piss off the Gods of growing because 2018 has been fucked off for me. I started off the year having hell of issues with the tupur I was using at the time.
> 
> I switched over to canna coco and everything was good for a few months then in early October I had a cold snap that my goji seedlings didn't like and as soon as I got them happy I got hit with an apartment inspection. Which caused more issues and my plants just haven't came back from it.
> 
> ...


2017 was much like that for me, barely grew anything, fried some plants that had great potential, cause remains unknown, had some bad Tupur that seemed to have pH and other problems, fried some other ones due to rookie neglect. Sorry it has been a rough one. Your good stuff looks great!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 1, 2018)

growslut said:


> check into that Garden Friendly Fungicide. It fixes exactly the issues you are describing. You could always clone and start fresh?
> 
> @JohnGlennsGarden I have been having herm issues too and for the longest time thought it was heat or light leak related. Then last week I started wondering if its the fan? I use an upright fan that definitely blows on all the plants sideways. Is this wrong? Should I get rid of the upright fan and switch out for a few hanging fans?


Honestly, I don't really know. I know I personally have less issues when I turn the oscillating fan around backwards and just move the air around the room, instead of pushing the early flowering seed plants around. I would ideally have 2 fans in opposite corners moving air around together, but I'm pretty limited on space. 

On the flipside, I've seen plenty of gardens with lots of fans blowing directly with zero problems, so again, idk.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Honestly, I don't really know. I know I personally have less issues when I turn the oscillating fan around backwards and just move the air around the room, instead of pushing the early flowering seed plants around. I would ideally have 2 fans in opposite corners moving air around together, but I'm pretty limited on space.
> 
> On the flipside, I've seen plenty of gardens with lots of fans blowing directly with zero problems, so again, idk.


old mentor friend of mine, swears by it and has so much air flowing in his 4 x 8, you wouldn't believe it. Not blowin over, but moving everyone more than a draft. It keeps the temps down and also strenghtens the plants and he swears by it, saying thats the thing people will forget. He has a huge fan as intake ande exhaust. I go in the tent to cool off in summer and look at his stuff. He's also one that won't feed anything but great white, and micros. all the way thru and grows really good quality stuff. I do it now, but the youngins I have to get out of the main airflow, but it dont' take long for the stems to harden up and the plants just seems to be getting heartier. jme Ive even put a box fan in the door of the tent on med and let it blow the shit out of em. I also notice with that much airflow, no pecker gnats, not many if any bug probs, etc. So the upside on good hard airflow imho is great.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

a couple breakfast bowls....
  Homeybee F3


  
Meltdown .



 bob


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> a couple breakfast bowls....
> View attachment 4241692 View attachment 4241693 Homeybee F3
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin' the nice stark contrast of the purple buds to the orange ones. Nicely done.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Honestly, I don't really know. I know I personally have less issues when I turn the oscillating fan around backwards and just move the air around the room, instead of pushing the early flowering seed plants around. I would ideally have 2 fans in opposite corners moving air around together, but I'm pretty limited on space.
> 
> On the flipside, I've seen plenty of gardens with lots of fans blowing directly with zero problems, so again, idk.


I postulate the existence of an amorphic stress blob, push on one boundry the rest of the blob changes shape, molding to the "container of stress and environment" all features of which are time dependant, cumulative, and interrelated. Whatever parameter of environment is adjusted, when and how it is adjusted, is why some have "issues" while others dont.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

more Meltdown


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> more Meltdown
> View attachment 4241725


And where does one acquire Meltdown? Beautiful plant!


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 1, 2018)

Stellar work @BobBitchen


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 1, 2018)

Your Meltdown photos perk'd me up a bit @BobBitchen who made that, much props to both chucker/grower.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> And where does one acquire Meltdown? Beautiful plant!





Buck5050 said:


> Stellar work @BobBitchen


thank you guys


CannaBruh said:


> Your Meltdown photos perk'd me up a bit @BobBitchen who made that, much props to both chucker/grower.


It's my chuck...Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee
the plant pictured is #14 @ day 39


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 1, 2018)

Something lower on the DeathStar99 by @BigHornBuds
This pheno has been fed water for a week and is getting ready for the chop.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 1, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Something lower on the DeathStar99 by
> This pheno has been fed water for a week and is getting ready for the chop.


Singlet banana I spot? Nothing to trip on, that looks good enough to let a banana or two slip in.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 1, 2018)

South beach sherbert x dessert breath one frosty lady !  And my mango sherbert male


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

Doin’s a-transpirin’.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 2017 was much like that for me, barely grew anything, fried some plants that had great potential, cause remains unknown, had some bad Tupur that seemed to have pH and other problems, fried some other ones due to rookie neglect. Sorry it has been a rough one. Your good stuff looks great!


Thank you for the kind words. 

I ended up moving plants back to larger closet to veg so I could get a bigger fan going and more air flow plus bought a dehumidifier to keep things drying out proper. Hopefully this should remedy many issues. And today the plant were only slightly wilting at 9pm lights off.

Here they were yesterday around 8 pm


Here they were at 9 am this morning. Not reaching for the sky but leaves are vertical.


Edit: Forgot to mention that I just hit the goji girls with their brother's pollen so hopefully they take to it kindly. I also went a little heavy with it too. I figured the girls are small and it wasn't like I was gonna get a pound of smoke so might as well get a bit more beans out of them. Basically hit all the buds under the top 4-6 inches.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 2, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Something lower on the DeathStar99 by @BigHornBudsView attachment 4241759
> This pheno has been fed water for a week and is getting ready for the chop.


That’s looking good. 
Still pine dominant in smell?


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s looking good.
> Still pine dominant in smell?


Yeah it's still there. Not as loud and in your face as it was before I started flush. My hope is that the finishing off is pushing the terps to the flowers. She'll come down in a few days and a couple weeks after that she'll get smoked.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 2, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Yeah it's still there. Not as loud and in your face as it was before I started flush. My hope is that the finishing off is pushing the terps to the flowers. She'll come down in a few days and a couple weeks after that she'll get smoked.


Is that the only nanner ?


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is that the only nanner ?


The only one that I can see. The back is hard to inspect fully.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 2, 2018)

@genuity any issues with the goofey grape and herming? I had to take one down yesterday which was right at day 44 and looking damn close to finishing. I saw a dirty lil nanner poking out of her and still had 16 ladies finishing so she got the chop, only found one. This was the frostiest pheno of the 5, strong orange candy terps smell on her.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 2, 2018)

Chopping that beauty over 1 banana might have been an overreaction  

1 banana isn't a 'hermi' guys


----------



## nc208 (Dec 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Chopping that beauty over 1 banana might have been an overreaction
> 
> 1 banana isn't a 'hermi' guys


If i had left it would it have possibly end up seeding my other plants not done?? She's advertised done in 45 days so i don't think it was that premature and I still have a clone of her if she blows my mind so not overly worried.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 2, 2018)

The nanner storm 2018! Most times I see nanners I can trace it back to an issues with the growing environment. Sure it can be genetics but not always. Thinking back to my first grows years ago and standing in the closet with the door closed thinking " it's pretty dark in here". Paying no mind to the leakage under the door or around the frame...


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Just a quick up date I'm at 2 weeks in.   
First pick is tpr x hh #1 she is definitely hh leaning very starchy. Tpr #2 is more compact.
2nd is copper orgi #2 she is showing nice frost. CO #1 almost the same as #2.
3rd n 4th pic r graveyard whistle #2 also pumping out the frost. #1 is the tallest plant I got hopefully she stops stretching if not I'll have to bend her over like I did with tpr x hh


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Chopping that beauty over 1 banana might have been an overreaction
> 
> 1 banana isn't a 'hermi' guys


I definitely second that...




Buck5050 said:


> The nanner storm 2018! Most times I see nanners I can trace it back to an issues with the growing environment. Sure it can be genetics but not always. Thinking back to my first grows years ago and standing in the closet with the door closed thinking " it's pretty dark in here". Paying no mind to the leakage under the door or around the frame...


... and this


That Goofy Grape looked good as shit @nc208! I hope the rest look as good/better.. Getting any grape off her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> The nanner storm 2018!...


I guess...lol. If you've ever had a whole tent get seeded, it's hard to minimize the panic one feels when spotting boy parts. On the other hand, I dig getting a dozen or so seeds from a good finished plant. They're always fems. It's like if Cracker Jack gave decent prizes with the caramel corn and peanuts. Got 5 jelly pie seedlings going now - freebie fem seeds.


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @genuity any issues with the goofey grape and herming? I had to take one down yesterday which was right at day 44 and looking damn close to finishing. I saw a dirty lil nanner poking out of her and still had 16 ladies finishing so she got the chop, only found one. This was the frostiest pheno of the 5, strong orange candy terps smell on her.
> View attachment 4242306


I did not see any,but them fast finish plants will definitely pop a nanner or so I my experience. 

Them goofy grapes are truly some fast plants,I don't really know why?
Has to be that honeybee,them was fast kind of..

As long as you don't get low balls,the rest of the plants will be fine..
The nanners will only hit that bud on that plant..

Low balls will hit the whole room,them are the only things I really don't like..
It's to hard to catch them all..


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess...lol. If you've ever had a whole tent get seeded, it's hard to minimize the panic one feels when spotting boy parts. On the other hand, I dig getting a dozen or so seeds from a good finished plant. They're always fems. It's like if Cracker Jack gave decent prizes with the caramel corn and peanuts. Got 5 jelly pie seedlings going now - freebie fem seeds.


I totally understand the issues blowing unwanted pollen on flowers in any environment. Sucks plain and simple. Chuckers can have stability issues and growers the same with their setup. I know the very first time I seeded the grow wasn't cause of a genetic issue. It's cause I was opening the closet door way to often during dark cycles just to point and say " Dude check this out"


----------



## Booyah! (Dec 2, 2018)

Finding some fat ones in a large pheno search I'm doing from last years stud.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 2, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> I totally understand the issues blowing unwanted pollen on flowers in any environment. Sucks plain and simple. Chuckers can have stability issues and growers the same with their setup. I know the very first time I seeded the grow wasn't cause of a genetic issue. It's cause I was opening the closet door way to often during dark cycles just to point and say " Dude check this out"


Yes the interruptions are a problem. I find light leaks (even somewhat severe) aren't as problematic as the outright interruptions in the dark cycle.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I did not see any,but them fast finish plants will definitely pop a nanner or so I my experience.
> 
> Them goofy grapes are truly some fast plants,I don't really know why?
> Has to be that honeybee,them was fast kind of..
> ...


Thanks for the info, I hope I didn't lose out too much on potency, here was a quick shot of the trichs and I see a bunch starting to go amber and alot cloudy so I'm hoping she will still kick my ass.

This is the keeper pheno I am focusing on anyways. The bud is straight pinkish purple with a really nice grape, acrid, candy smell which is still changing. Never seen purple bud with so much trichs, This is that pheno I posted before which has turned out truly dope.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Thanks for the info, I hope I didn't lose out too much on potency, here was a quick shot of the trichs and I see a bunch starting to go amber and alot cloudy so I'm hoping she will still kick my ass.
> View attachment 4242380
> This is the keeper pheno I am focusing on anyways. The bud is straight pinkish purple with a really nice grape, acrid, candy smell which is still changing. Never seen purple bud with so much trichs, This is that pehno I posted before which has turned out truly dope.
> View attachment 4242381


Looks/sounds like something I'd enjoy. Gorgeous plant!


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Thanks for the info, I hope I didn't lose out too much on potency, here was a quick shot of the trichs and I see a bunch starting to go amber and alot cloudy so I'm hoping she will still kick my ass.
> View attachment 4242380
> This is the keeper pheno I am focusing on anyways. The bud is straight pinkish purple with a really nice grape, acrid, candy smell which is still changing. Never seen purple bud with so much trichs, This is that pheno I posted before which has turned out truly dope.
> View attachment 4242381


Killer plant.. Wat strain is that?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 2, 2018)

And the other south beach sherb x dessert breath crazy frost just after a day [email protected]


----------



## nc208 (Dec 2, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Killer plant.. Wat strain is that?


Goofy Grape by Southern Cross


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Goofy Grape by Southern Cross


NICE.. Thos buds look unrealistic.. Great work my dude. 


Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4242436 And the other south beach sherb x dessert breath crazy frost just after a day [email protected]


Damn bro those colors tho. U got trichomes for dayzzz. I need to get me some of thos QB lights Feakin Killing it bro.


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 2, 2018)

Little update on the GOMxDB


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 2, 2018)

First to root outta the group was also the farthest into flower when taken: tangerine power f2 #1. Cut taken 2 weeks after flip.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

Question for ya'll: So I have a couple clones, a male and 2 females, been rooted for about 2 weeks now. I was thinking of putting them in my flower tent where I have mostly just vegetables, but also a female about 4 weeks in, and she goes about 8-9 weeks. I wanted to take that male and flower it out with the two female clones, and harvest seeds from them to play around with. If I put them in now, by the time the male releases pollen, would it have a big effect on the other plant in there? She'd be around....7 weeks then? Should I wait a few more weeks until I can have that one done by the time the male releases? I also have a smaller tent where they would fit, but its not as powerful light.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 2, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Question for ya'll: So I have a couple clones, a male and 2 females, been rooted for about 2 weeks now. I was thinking of putting them in my flower tent where I have mostly just vegetables, but also a female about 4 weeks in, and she goes about 8-9 weeks. I wanted to take that male and flower it out with the two female clones, and harvest seeds from them to play around with. If I put them in now, by the time the male releases pollen, would it have a big effect on the other plant in there? She'd be around....7 weeks then? Should I wait a few more weeks until I can have that one done by the time the male releases? I also have a smaller tent where they would fit, but its not as powerful light.


I would wait. I pollinated a couple ladies last week, and can already see seed development. Half started seeds are way worse than mature seeds, b/c you don’t know they are there until you taste them in your joint or bowl.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Thanks for the info, I hope I didn't lose out too much on potency, here was a quick shot of the trichs and I see a bunch starting to go amber and alot cloudy so I'm hoping she will still kick my ass.
> View attachment 4242380
> This is the keeper pheno I am focusing on anyways. The bud is straight pinkish purple with a really nice grape, acrid, candy smell which is still changing. Never seen purple bud with so much trichs, This is that pheno I posted before which has turned out truly dope.
> View attachment 4242381


208? Oh shit, you reppin that area code? If so, those spuds better up their game.

Nice work, that looks tasty af, glad to know you kept it!

Coper Orgi contestant #3, day 60 something, smells at first of mint and faint ripe cantaloupe, then loud pink bubblegum dominates eveything else, with a little salty fish buried quietly way down deep. Really unique combination in my experience. Bubblegum and a wash of spearmint are definitely the strongest smells.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 2, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> I would wait. I pollinated a couple ladies last week, and can already see seed development. Half started seeds are way worse than mature seeds, b/c you don’t know they are there until you taste them in your joint or bowl.


Thanks. So what if I throw them in the other space by themselves, and flower them out til the male pops? Then, after a few days, say 7-10, could I wet it down and then move it over to the other tent?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2018)

Looking down at GMO x Swayze as the lights came on tonight.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looking down at GMO x Swayze as the lights came on tonight.View attachment 4242622


That’s stunningly gorgeous, man. Nice shot.


----------



## klx (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4241346
> 
> Thanks to @klx for the no-media inspiration, and I will totally blame him if this goes tits up.


Haha I just saw this. I am here for you mate, in good times and bad


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks. So what if I throw them in the other space by themselves, and flower them out til the male pops? Then, after a few days, say 7-10, could I wet it down and then move it over to the other tent?


I don’t know your space but I would say if you have two tents in the same room, and one has a male dropping pollen, you are going to seed both tents. Maybe just a few in the tent with no male, but pollen is a bitch, it gets everywhere, and finds its way through intakes, etc.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 3, 2018)

klx said:


> Haha I just saw this. I am here for you mate, in good times and bad


Only playing, buddy, I appreciate your support, regardless of how my efforts perform. Changing the recipe and blaming the author seems madness to me, I will endeavor to do no such thing. You have definitely inspired me to deconstruct the problem from a different perspective. Thanks for that at the very least.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 3, 2018)

It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)

Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)
> 
> Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


Happiest of Birthdays friend!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)
> 
> Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)
> 
> Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


Happy Born Day @Michael Huntherz


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 3, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> I don’t know your space but I would say if you have two tents in the same room, and one has a male dropping pollen, you are going to seed both tents. Maybe just a few in the tent with no male, but pollen is a bitch, it gets everywhere, and finds its way through intakes, etc.


It's in my basement, and one tent is tucked away in a closet on one side of the basement, and the other is a pretty well sealed cabinet about 40 feet away. I think you're right. I'm just gonna wait a couple more weeks and trim the clones down, then flower them out when I know the other one will be done quick enough. Thanks for the input. 



Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)
> 
> Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


They played a track off of "We're only in it for the Money" this morning on my community radio, and it reminded me of you. and I was like, fuck yeah, zappa at 530 on a monday morning! Happy birthday, do the things you enjoy doing with the people you enjoy doing them with.


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2018)

Happy birthday ....


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Chopping that beauty over 1 banana might have been an overreaction
> 
> 1 banana isn't a 'hermi' guys


Yeah, most of the "nanners" that pop out in LATE flower are the result of a last ditch attempt of a female plant trying to produce offspring, not really a morphadite, IMO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Thanks. So what if I throw them in the other space by themselves, and flower them out til the male pops? Then, after a few days, say 7-10, could I wet it down and then move it over to the other tent?


Id say you'd be fine. Just be cautious with pollen and spray down after a couple days. 

I pollinate plants with other plants in the same tent using a qtip and rarely have seeds in non target plants. Just turn off fans and know any breath or air flow will send plooen flying but its not too bad in my experience.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s my birthday! Happy one to Julianne Moore and Ozzy Osbourne, as well. (We are all such inexplicably sexy bitches...especially you, Julianne Rawr!)
> 
> Drunk before 10am, derp. Insomnia ain’t just a river in Egypt.


Oh I know you seen Boogie nights then right!?!! Full on Moore's red bush, and to get butt naked with Heather G., good lord every dude on that set was sporting chubbies, lol.

Big what up on a fellow December baby! Happy bday buddy


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Id say you'd be fine. Just be cautious with pollen and spray down after a couple days.
> 
> I pollinate plants with other plants in the same tent using a qtip and rarely have seeds in non target plants. Just turn off fans and know any breath or air flow will send plooen flying but its not too bad in my experience.


Good to know. I just have that one in flower, after that everything else can get seeded, that is fine. I'm just making seeds this winter, wife says my stash is too big.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2018)

Had a witty comment for that last sentence. Decided different. lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 3, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> It's in my basement, and one tent is tucked away in a closet on one side of the basement, and the other is a pretty well sealed cabinet about 40 feet away. I think you're right. I'm just gonna wait a couple more weeks and trim the clones down, then flower them out when I know the other one will be done quick enough. Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> They played a track off of "We're only in it for the Money" this morning on my community radio, and it reminded me of you. and I was like, fuck yeah, zappa at 530 on a monday morning! Happy birthday, do the things you enjoy doing with the people you enjoy doing them with.


That’s one of the more excellent birthday wishes I have ever read, thank you.

Thank you all so much. It has been a great day.

CO2, my keeper - day approximately 64.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s one of the more excellent birthday wishes I have ever read, thank you.
> 
> Thank you all so much. It has been a great day.
> 
> ...


Happy gday gromie!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2018)

A couple of Carla Olsen’s fading nicely.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

_*ORGI F2:*_
Zero intersex issues and smelling great! Approx 58 days


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*ORGI F2:*_
> Zero intersex issues and smelling great! Approx 58 days
> View attachment 4243190
> 
> View attachment 4243192


What kind of smells are you getting?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2018)

Red,you do plants justice.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*ORGI F2:*_
> Zero intersex issues and smelling great! Approx 58 days
> View attachment 4243190
> 
> View attachment 4243192


Got one at 56 days but not as frostymas that!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What kind of smells are you getting?


Citrus/bitter background, but getting sweeter the older she gets. Has another smell accompanying the citrus, but I cant quite nail it just yet. The pheno pictured above is seemingly maturing a bit slower than the others but her smells are the best of the 3.




CoB_nUt said:


> Red,you do plants justice.


Thanks @CoB_nUt , I'd love to take credit for how pretty she is, but thats all Amos .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks @CoB_nUt , I'd love to take credit for how pretty she is, but thats all Amos .


Absolutely right. I knew the right grower's arms to twist into running some Briscos. And got really lucky when they agreed.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

Very nice, be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 3, 2018)

_*ORGI F2 (faster maturing pheno)*_


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*ORGI F2 (faster maturing pheno)*_
> 
> View attachment 4243249


I feel like you really upped your photo game recently, nice shots.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2018)

Just increased the size of my stash.
Day 51 for Graveyard Whisperer no.2 chopped with just a touch of amber.
   
No evidence of intersex, note the tiny popcorn shit I let stay, will update if this changes as I trim.
Same for Lucinda Williams 
 
51 days probably a touch early for both, but today works for my schedule so they came down.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

Can’t stop shooting pics of Copper Orgi, she so pretty. Tick tock, wait for the clock. This is #6 of 6, chem and death smells, nasty. Very broad spread between the smell of these ladies, some are rank, some are sweet, some are both.


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2018)

Beautiful pics...

Getting this packaging done..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Beautiful pics...
> 
> Getting this packaging done..
> View attachment 4243375


Those packs are classy as fuck. Nice. Need to run your gear someday, Mr. Chucker kingpin.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 4, 2018)

Adhesive #1
(GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3)
 
Like a massive octopus on its head after being dipped in sugar...multi topped and a foot over the rest of the plants in flower and dominating the whole space around her. Can see the Glue in her, posting cuts back to the chucker next week I'm that impressed. May keep any males I find in future to chuck with.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 4, 2018)

This is the black SS x night rider 

Been about 10 days drying , jus manicured the buds last night, house still smells like strawberry fruit roll ups when you walk in

Just calling it strawberry night rider right now, nugs dense and frosty 

   



Magoo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 4, 2018)

A couple shots from last night. First with flash then without.
GMO x Swayze #1
 
 
GMO x Swayze #2


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Beautiful pics...
> 
> Getting this packaging done..
> View attachment 4243375


Nice ! Love that south beach breeze!


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2018)

Forgot to mention my heat went out again last night, I wake up to a 57 deg house and a 50 deg garage, this after the hvac guy was here yesterday and said system is fine, please pay 165 for service. Told them I thought it was the thermocouple, looks like I was right.
  
Possibly one of the stresses I forgot to mention.

At least it cool so I guess that made trimming a little easier.
    
Going to add a fan in the lid and ink bird temp and humidity controllers.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Forgot to mention my heat went out again last night, I wake up to a 57 deg house and a 50 deg garage, this after the hvac guy was here yesterday and said system is fine, please pay 165 for service. Told them I thought it was the thermocouple, looks like I was right.
> View attachment 4243597 View attachment 4243598
> Possibly one of the stresses I forgot to mention.
> 
> ...


Damn i keep my house at a "comfy" 52 all winter. I'll splurge and turn it up to a warm 62 if I have guests over though lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Damn i keep my house at a "comfy" 52 all winter. I'll splurge and turn it up to a warm 62 if I have guests over though lol


My girlfriend would literally die, she likes it about 74. 
@SSGrower I didn’t realize how uber-stealth you were running, that’s crafty stuff. 

Hey @LubdaNugs - how long do you run straight water at the end to get your fade? Your plants are gorgeous. I harvest very green plants compared to a lot of you, and I know that’s horribly unfashionable, but my final product is typically top notch so I haven’t changed much. I am, however, interested in leeching the life out of the little rascals before harvest so I don’t have to cure for a minimum of a month if I don’t want to, but these are pretty green after two weeks of nothing but water. I don’t know...just thinking of trying something new. I imagine a really good “flush” is easy in hydro, but this soil seems pretty rich. Whatever...I probably shouldn’t change too many things at once.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My girlfriend would literally die, she likes it about 74.
> @SSGrower I didn’t realize how uber-stealth you were running, that’s crafty stuff.
> 
> Hey @LubdaNugs - how long do you run straight water at the end to get your fade? Your plants are gorgeous. I harvest very green plants compared to a lot of you, and I know that’s horribly unfashionable, but my final product is typically top notch so I haven’t changed much. I am, however, interested in leeching the life out of the little rascals before harvest so I don’t have to cure for a minimum of a month if I don’t want to, but these are pretty green after two weeks of nothing but water. I don’t know...just thinking of trying something new. I imagine a really good “flush” is easy in hydro, but this soil seems pretty rich. Whatever...I probably shouldn’t change too many things at once.
> View attachment 4243678 View attachment 4243679


I’m straight water throughout my grow. I use a organic super soil at a rate of 25-30% at the bottom of my containers. My current mix seems a touch off, my fade is starting a bit sooner then I would like.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m straight water throughout my grow. I use a organic super soil at a rate of 25-30% at the bottom of my containers. My current mix seems a touch off, my fade is starting a bit sooner then I would like.


I see, thank you for taking the time to answer.
In soil I tend to make a “not quite organic” super soil, cook it for a year, and then feed the crap out of them with my hydro nutes anyway. I have done water-only runs, but not for a while. I also feed pretty heavily in DWC compared to some folks. (EC ~2.2 for basically the whole cycle.)

Everyone has their preferences, seems like my preference is to tinker with and change everything all the time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Forgot to mention my heat went out again last night, I wake up to a 57 deg house and a 50 deg garage, this after the hvac guy was here yesterday and said system is fine, please pay 165 for service. Told them I thought it was the thermocouple, looks like I was right.
> View attachment 4243597 View attachment 4243598
> Possibly one of the stresses I forgot to mention.
> 
> ...


Thermocouple is super easy to change in many furnaces. I had one go out in a house I was renting and didn't want to hide shit for a handyman to come over so I youtube a video. Basically unscrewed the bad one and screwed in a new one, easy peasy.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2018)

@Michael Huntherz the bucket is to slow the drying prosess. RH in this area is typically less than 30, often less than 25 colorado 2/3 of it is high alpine desert. Trying for 70's in both temp and humidity, not sure exactly where it'll land tho. 

65 is as low as I can go in winter, in summer I can do 50's, that's the beauty of low RH is we always cool off at night I don't have an AC and neither do most of my neighbors.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thermocouple is super easy to change in many furnaces. I had one go out in a house I was renting and didn't want to hide shit for a handyman to come over so I youtube a video. Basically unscrewed the bad one and screwed in a new one, easy peasy.


If you have volt meter check for continuity in addition to voltage. There's a couple different type systems out there so def youtube it. The hvac company told me it was going to be the gas valve at a cost of 650, told them no thanks I need to investigate further and thank you for refunding the original 165.

11.99 at hd and bout an hour plus an hr to go get it.

Edit - I owe the local parts supply store a thanks and shout out to Federal heating supply http://federalheatingco.com (one of only a few that sell to the public) for confirming my suspicion and holding a valve ($240) just in case.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 4, 2018)

Had some beans that didn't sprout in the peat pellets after soaking,sinking,cracking,papertowel till tap emerges and into jiffy pellets over the last few weeks. I usually get sprouts 1-3 days after they are in pellets.
If they aren't up by day 7, I get ta diggin' into the pellets to see what's up. I squeezed some,they mushed up,I tossed them.
Well I had 2 that were still firm so I just tossed them in an aloe plant I just got. Didn't mind to label them or mark their spots in the pot with a toothpick. Forgot all about them until I went to up pot the Aloe vera plant.
Well wuddayafuckinknow something sprouted.
Have no idea what strain this is. Gonna transplant them both and see what's up.

The seed hull was still fitted tight like an old school leather football helmet, misted it off. Plant is sitting near a window, hence the stretch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> If you have volt meter check for continuity in addition to voltage. There's a couple different type systems out there so def youtube it. The hvac company told me it was going to be the gas valve at a cost of 650, told them no thanks I need to investigate further and thank you for refunding the original 165.
> 
> 11.99 at hd and bout an hour plus an hr to go get it.
> 
> Edit - I owe the local parts supply store a thanks and shout out to Federal heating supply http://federalheatingco.com (one of only a few that sell to the public) for confirming my suspicion and holding a valve ($240) just in case.


Excellent news man. And why do so many skill laborers try to fuck people over now a days? Knowing damn well that it is only a thermocouple but trying to fuck your holidays up with a $165+650 bill? Like crooked ass mechanics. smh


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> @Michael Huntherz the bucket is to slow the drying prosess. RH in this area is typically less than 30, often less than 25 colorado 2/3 of it is high alpine desert. Trying for 70's in both temp and humidity, not sure exactly where it'll land tho.
> 
> 65 is as low as I can go in winter, in summer I can do 50's, that's the beauty of low RH is we always cool off at night I don't have an AC and neither do most of my neighbors.


I was so high on dabs and gabapentin, not to mention drunk... I really didn’t know what I was looking at for a minute.  My birthday party ran into today a bit.

It’s really dry here on the northern edge of the Great Basin, too, I feel you.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent news man. And why do so many skill laborers try to fuck people over now a days? Knowing damn well that it is only a thermocouple but trying to fuck your holidays up with a $165+650 bill? Like crooked ass mechanics. smh


Labor, overhead, company vehicle, bond, insurance..... 

$90-120/hr is a common rate in my area


----------



## Houstini (Dec 4, 2018)

But I’ll fix a friends furnace for much less, especially around the holidays in a no heat situation


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

Houstini said:


> But I’ll fix a friends furnace for much less, especially around the holidays in a no heat situation





Houstini said:


> Labor, overhead, company vehicle, bond, insurance.....
> 
> $90-120/hr is a common rate in my area


I think he means intentionally misrepresented diagnosis to make a little extra money off unwitting customers. Most folks mean well, but there is the same ratio scumbags in HVAC or plumbing as any other group (seems to be about 10%)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think he means intentionally misrepresented diagnosis to make a little extra money off unwitting customers. Most folks mean well, but there is the same ratio scumbags in HVAC or plumbing as any other group (seems to be about 10%)


Yeah. misrepresenting problems because they think the customer doesn't know better. 

Most of my friends back in the midwest were carpenters, electricians, mechanics and all sorts of trades so I was luck to have someone to go to but I've heard a lot of stories from other people of being over charged, especially by mechanics. 

I have to much pride in my work to rip people off. I want that job to speak for me long after I'm gone. Just wished all others did. 

But I understand paying a good fee for skilled labor/trades and most of us earn the money we make by being honest.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 4, 2018)

I’ve found that incompetence is the main driver in home repair technicians of any sort from the rooter guy to the HVAC tech, I work in HVAC and have seen techs go out on multiple calls replacing something new every time until it’s fixed. Hire union, if you’re not able to get a friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But....... most of us earn the money we make by being honest.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah. misrepresenting problems because they think the customer doesn't know better.
> 
> Most of my friends back in the midwest were carpenters, electricians, mechanics and all sorts of trades so I was luck to have someone to go to but I've heard a lot of stories from other people of being over charged, especially by mechanics.
> 
> ...


I'm no mechanic, so I don't know the inner workings in a shop, but I regularly feel fucked after each visit to the repair shop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm no mechanic, so I don't know the inner workings in a shop, but I regularly feel fucked after each visit to the repair shop.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 5, 2018)

Good day Gentlemen. And rogues. And all the rest of you. 

Just went legal here so finally actually popping beans I made, outdoors only indoor is still only trusted gear lol. 

Just running a few chucks nothing fancy basically just trying to find the most fuelly and earthy pheno from Shaows F2 and shooting for some lemon pledge and fuel with Shadows x Breathwork. Will probably fail miserably but gonna have a lot of bud none the less haha. 

Shadows and Light x Breathwork

   

Shadows and Light F2
The flower was done indoors direct from seed I have only seen this little bit


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2018)

this rounds Meltdown keeper
day 43
    
..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Trust issues? Hell if you did coke in Arkansas or the south in the 80's, odds are it was off Bill's supply. There is a good documentary about Maya or Mena Arkansas, cok and the clintons.

But seriously, if you have friends that know trades its always goid to get a second opinion nefore hiring contractors. Many/most Ive met are trustworthy to a point but people will always surprise you if you let them.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 5, 2018)

Had a wisdom tooth pulled this morning, spent the afternoon doing some leisurely shucking of seeds. Took advantage of my out door bounty this year to do a bit of chucking this fall.

I now have some la affie from cvs crossed with a vashon early bird male as well as some mother of berries crossed with the same male. Intended for out door next year.

Still waiting on gps gunslinger x norstar vintners moonshine and mother of berries x vintners moonshine to finish up. I am very interested in the gunslinger cross, mom is a frost monster and daddy had vibrant purple sacs. Hoping they meld together nicely.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

A little piece broke off a cola of the Copper Orgi #3 I pulled the other day while I was hanging up #2 today...it looks bunk, probably not even going to smoke it.
 
 

Just kidding, already did, this is going to be wicked shit after a good cure.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 5, 2018)

C99xHH from @BigHornBuds


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 5, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> C99xHH from @BigHornBuds View attachment 4244388 View attachment 4244389


Looking damn good. How many days of flower is she at here? How long are you running her? I have some also.They were on the "next to pop list".


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 6, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> C99xHH from @BigHornBuds View attachment 4244388 View attachment 4244389


Looks really good. 
Great work.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 6, 2018)

HoneyStomper getting stomped


Sealing up some pucks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

@Amos Otis is an ass, he is making most of the pot I have grown to date look completely stupid. Who does he think he is, anyway?
 
Copper Orgi 3, what an asshole.
I mean... These are tiny little nuglets, they need to calm the heck down...or not.

Who needs dabs with flowers like this?


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 6, 2018)

Dickhead


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @Amos Otis is an ass, he is making most of the pot I have grown to date look completely stupid, who does he think he is, anyway?
> View attachment 4244689 View attachment 4244690
> Copper Orgi 3, what an asshole.
> I mean... These are tiny little nuglets, they need to calm the heck down...or not.
> ...


Lol what’s the flavors and scents off the copper orgi


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @Amos Otis is an ass, he is making most of the pot I have grown to date look completely stupid. Who does he think he is, anyway?











mistermagoo said:


> Lol what’s the flavors and scents off the copper orgi


Imagine you're overlooking a valley where thousands of sun tanned Peruvians are simultaneously engaged in mad sex acts?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine you're overlooking a valley where thousands of sun tan lotioned Peruvians are engaged in mad sex acts?





mistermagoo said:


> Lol what’s the flavors and scents off the copper orgi


#3 is Mint, cantaloupe and bubblegum.
#2 is skanky asshole, menthol and overripe papaya.
#1 strongly menthol, a touch of urine and corpse, with a branchy and annoying structure, lots of tiny fan leaves. Only an asshole would produce seed like that.

The rest remain to be evaluated. Lots of sweet bubblegum, menthol, mint, and overripe jungle fruit smells, mango and papaya and candy.

Every flower is drenched in trichomes and seems pretty damn dense.

The Johnny Potseed thing appeals to me, I have reserve seeds for social rebellion, one day I will be throwing them along every river bank in my area.

Btw, my gf makes perfume, she helps me with these descriptions.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> #1 strongly menthol, a touch of urine and corpse, with a branchy and annoying structure, lots of tiny fan leaves. Only an asshole would produce seed like that.


I have to admit that's a hot take. 

So when you gonna produce a DeMille shot I can steal for DC, jerky?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have to admit that's a hot take.
> 
> So when you gonna produce a DeMille shot I can steal for DC, jerky?


This weekend. #4 and #5 will do you proud by then.

All of those are trolling-ass hot takes; #1 is the only one I am not in love with. The rest look so ridiculously good I salivate when I unzip the...um, tent.

The proof is post-cure, as all you cats and kittens know. Check back in 36 days.

I talk too damn much because I get stuck with time on my hands sometimes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The rest look so ridiculously good I salivate when I unzip the...um, tent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4244706


I didn’t want you getting too comfortable.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 6, 2018)

That's how you do that, I love it!


BigHornBuds said:


> HoneyStomper getting stomped
> View attachment 4244529
> 
> Sealing up some pucksView attachment 4244685


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

ORGI F2 AT 60 days 10/14 and very close. Not really growing much now. Some amber and increasing. Can’t sense a definite smell right now. Single cola with a few nugs on short stems at the base. 15” tall and thick. Lots of trichs on calyxes but not much on leaves and not many leaves in the cola. Seems quite heavy and dense.

Copper Chem f2 in vaping rotation and is fuely and spicy now. Strong high and quite relaxing! A lot of vapor in this bud.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looking damn good. How many days of flower is she at here? How long are you running her? I have some also.They were on the "next to pop list".


That's at day 66 of flower and she got the chop same day. I have another pheno that will go another week. That one could of used a few more days of nutes before finsihing her. I ran the tent on a 10 week nute schedule and found that this pheno was happy with it and the other wanted nitrogen 7-10 days longer than her sister. You will be able to tell cause the N hungry phenos will stretch more profoundly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> That's at day 66 of flower and she got the chop same day. I have another pheno that will go another week. That one could of used a few more days of nutes before finsihing her. I ran the tent on a 10 week nute schedule and found that this pheno was happy with it and the other wanted nitrogen 7-10 days longer than her sister. You will be able to tell cause the N hungry phenos will stretch more profoundly.


Great info. Thank you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2018)

It turns out my droopy plants were trying to stay in flower due to not being in top shape. Got the dehumidifier going so coco is drying out much faster and plants are shooting out nice new growth but it reveg growth. 

The blackberry pheno of black dog is throwing out single leaves, the purple pheno had 3-5 finger new growth but it is still reveg. The 2 blacks dogs are looking good and no longer wilting so they're hitting flower this weekend, and I've got 5 lvtk clones just for chucking going in flower this wkend too. Need to get this chuck train moving. 

black dog purple pheno
blackberry pheno is the one up front, purp behind her
 

I think I found my goji keeper, she is stacking the best, has best resin, best veg growth and she has a wonderful fruity/berry type smell but it is complex. I still have clones of the other 3 girls in case but she is a head by a bit. I still gotta bust out this new camera this weekend and see if I can get some descent pics.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2018)

A few Carla Olsen #2 shots from tonight. This gal is pure orange candy goodness.


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2018)

Really happy with this chuck(GMO x Swayze) 
 
Everything I was going for with this chuck,putrid almost repugnant smelling nugs,rock hard at 36 days.
Whom ever got these as freebies will be happy for sure.

I put her in a 5gal grey bucket,under 2 630lec, in coco loco/strawberry fields,fox farm tiger bloom & calmag+


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> Really happy with this chuck(GMO x Swayze)
> View attachment 4244871
> Everything I was going for with this chuck,putrid almost repugnant smelling nugs,rock hard at 36 days.
> Whom ever got these as freebies will be happy for sure.
> ...


Beautiful plants,


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> Really happy with this chuck(GMO x Swayze)
> View attachment 4244871
> Everything I was going for with this chuck,putrid almost repugnant smelling nugs,rock hard at 36 days.
> Whom ever got these as freebies will be happy for sure.
> ...


Here is mine at ~58 days. She’ll probably go another week or two.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

A little trim about to happen on CO3

@genuity that GMO x Swayze chuck is something to be proud of, it is blowing my mind.


----------



## Booyah! (Dec 6, 2018)

Pheno hunt. Looking for a good male to match with my Pure Kush. Females will be sorted, cloned and pollinated if worthy as well. Sure to find some dank in these. These are outdoor plants with overnight indoor veg (low watt...just keeping them awake) Til Jan then they stay outside for the short season til March.

Male = OG Kush x (Chem D x (Chem 4 x Strawberry Cough))
I selected this male for it's smell which was very kushy and not much else at all.
Best male from a large group. 

Females used:
Valley Girl by Archive
Triangle Kush clone
Private Reserve OG clone
And an F2 with a burnt electrics smelling OG structure female of the same genetics as the male.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Are the GMOx Swayze freebies a southern cross promo?


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are the GMOx Swayze freebies a southern cross promo?


They was,not sure how he is doing as of late....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

@BigHornBuds - down to two Death Stomper (Honeystomper 22 x GPS HH) females. I have one clone of each going into a DWC SOG run early next week, will probably keep my favorite of the two. 

What was Honeystomper 22 like? smells, flavor, effect, stretch etc.
I havent been lurking this thread like a heavy for as many years as you lot, pretty ignorant of the Honeystomper background, except that everyone here seems to love it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> They was,not sure how he is doing as of late....


Are you moving some gear through strainly.io? 

They beat me to market with that whole idea, but I am also exploring other angles. Strainly looks cool, I wonder how much business they are doing, because of Business Intelligence reasons. I am not doing all this work (elbow.farm) purely for kicks...just some of it.

Feel free to DM me, and to decline to respond if you don’t wish to.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Are you moving some gear through strainly.io?
> 
> They beat me to market with that whole idea, but I am also exploring other angles. Strainly looks cool, I wonder how much business they are doing, because of Business Intelligence reasons. I am not doing all this work (elbow.farm) purely for kicks...just some of it.
> 
> Feel free to DM me, and to decline to respond if you don’t wish to.


Create a central token to use as currency that way whoever is in control of their centralized database/currency can roll back scammers vs conventional methods.

Go a step further and encrypt a ledger and distribute it and create incentive to run a node.


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Are you moving some gear through strainly.io?
> 
> They beat me to market with that whole idea, but I am also exploring other angles. Strainly looks cool, I wonder how much business they are doing, because of Business Intelligence reasons. I am not doing all this work (elbow.farm) purely for kicks...just some of it.
> 
> Feel free to DM me, and to decline to respond if you don’t wish to.


Yes,but still waiting on paying for the "top shelf" advertising fee..

As @CannaBruh said above,they still need to get better..

I still buy seeds/clones off the vibe I get from post I'm looking at & I have not had that yet over at strainly.io


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @BigHornBuds - down to two Death Stomper (Honeystomper 22 x GPS HH) females. I have one clone of each going into a DWC SOG run early next week, will probably keep my favorite of the two.
> 
> What was Honeystomper 22 like? smells, flavor, effect, stretch etc.
> I havent been lurking this thread like a heavy for as many years as you lot, pretty ignorant of the Honeystomper background, except that everyone here seems to love it.


The HS22 was my keeper from the HS , 
(Still running it) all of them had a grape candy taste n smell, rock hard buds full of trichomes ,would guess it 25% + . good all around buzz, not fuck your day, need a nap , but able to chill on the couch or do what to need to. Everyone loves it !
Keeper was 9 weeks the others where 10
I saved a lot of the seeds to look for HS bud with HH size . 

Lil nug from the bottom, 

Boys have a new home 
The 3 shitty ones in the middle have a nasty stink to them, so going to let them go longer
Killed 9 last night, trying to get it down to 3 soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The HS22 was my keeper from the HS ,
> (Still running it) all of them had a grape candy taste n smell, rock hard buds full of trichomes ,would guess it 25% + . good all around buzz, not fuck your day, need a nap , but able to chill on the couch or do what to need to. Everyone loves it !
> Keeper was 9 weeks the others where 10
> I saved a lot of the seeds to look for HS bud with HH size .
> ...


Hell yes, man, thank you! Exactly what I hoped.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Create a central token to use as currency that way whoever is in control of their centralized database/currency can roll back scammers vs conventional methods.
> 
> Go a step further and encrypt a ledger and distribute it and create incentive to run a node.


Yeah, I have considered making my own crypto token for processing payments, my stepson is a crypto kingpin, probably among the top 50 Solidity developers in the world, definitely in the top 100, will consult him on how easy it would be for him to do. I would have a significant learning curve ahead, myself, and that’s out of scope for this exact moment. If he says it is easy we may implement it in quarter one of 2019. I have a short roadmap, trying to stick to it so scope creep doesn’t murder me.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes,but still waiting on paying for the "top shelf" advertising fee..
> 
> As @CannaBruh said above,they still need to get better..
> 
> I still buy seeds/clones off the vibe I get from post I'm looking at & I have not had that yet over at strainly.io


I see, that was my guess. It takes time for web apps to mature, I am guessing they have some funding, which I do not. But with or without, it takes time. 

Some folks are encouraging me to get elbow.farm rolling ASAP, and I am, but the truth is, it is a full time job for a full year to make a mature web application, and I am not making any money at it yet.

I don’t know why people don’t use Slack in this business, it is perfect for this stuff, seriously better than IG for safely sharing, trading etc. but doesn’t have the public visibility of IG. Slack is great for breeders, chuckers, seedbanks to get together and do the needful in privacy.

I started a Slack team for elbow today. Invitation only. Request invitations at https://elbowfarm.slack.com


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 7, 2018)

Personally prefer discord over slack/telegram


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 7, 2018)

The 3x3

Hibernate male opened up,chopped and took the mains for some pollen saving for the future.

The colors coming out on the male now, most everything looks pollinated, hairs have turned red over the last two days.

 


One of the Nepali queens...






Grapefruit...






Another Nepali Queen...


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 7, 2018)

These two hibernates I hope take today they are a little young but should make beans , I personally sprinkled them with a couple sacs ....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> I still buy seeds/clones off the vibe I get from post I'm looking at & I have not had that yet over at strainly.io


Ditto.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Personally prefer discord over slack/telegram


Discord is cool, you must be a gamer. I am not a video gamer any more, best decision I ever made, other than starting to grow weed. Telegram, tried it...I really like Slack, don’t know much about application integration for Discord, does it have apps and custom webhooks and stuff?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

The mods appear to have silently deleted the Elbow giveaway thread in the “In it To Win It” section.

Someone, a paid advertiser someone, must have complained I guess. If I had a damn ad budget right now I would be glad to buy some ads. Not even selling anything yet, actually throwing my own personal money down the drain for this whole project so far. (The seeds and shipping is all out of my pocket so far) Which is fine, but it doesn’t feel like I am really stretching the rules compared to the marketing sock accts littering this and every other forum.

Support Request is at: https://www.rollitup.org/t/thread-apparently-deleted-from-in-it-to-win-it-section.981042/

If you wanted to rally in favor...I wouldn't cry.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Someone, a paid advertiser someone, must have complained I guess.


I had a link to DCSE in my signature for a couple of weeks after getting invited to that family. Enthusiasm, and all that, I didn't pause to consider it might be 'advertising'. I was notified very nicely by one of the exceptionally cool mods that an 'advertiser' had complained, thus the signature had been removed. No problemo, 'cause a violation is, and I liked my old and now present signature.
Still ... I'd love to know who feels threatened by l'il 'ol BBB.




I use adblock, so there's probably a lot I'm unaware of.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had a link to DCSE in my signature for a couple of weeks after getting invited to that family. Enthusiasm, and all that, I didn't pause to consider it might be 'advertising'. I was notified very nicely by one of the exceptionally cool mods that an 'advertiser' had complained, thus the signature had been removed. No problemo, 'cause a violation is, and I liked my old and now present signature.
> Still ... I'd love to know who feels threatened by l'il 'ol BBB.
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad to be an advertiser when I have anything to advertise, thanks for the anecdote, I have seen many such things before. No biggie, part of the game. CO5 pic to keep it on topic.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The mods appear to have silently deleted the Elbow giveaway thread in the “In it To Win It” section.
> 
> Someone, a paid advertiser someone, must have complained I guess. If I had a damn ad budget right now I would be glad to buy some ads. Not even selling anything yet, actually throwing my own personal money down the drain for this whole project so far. (The seeds and shipping is all out of my pocket so far) Which is fine, but it doesn’t feel like I am really stretching the rules compared to the marketing sock accts littering this and every other forum.
> 
> ...



I'll picket for ya Mike!!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Chucker's are threatening the canna world with their honesty, accessibility and transparency.All the while you get to engage with your favorite chucker/s while witnessing your beans grow from the cradle to the grave. Free the people,We the people, Weed the people!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Chucker's are threatening the canna world with their honesty, accessibility and transparency.All the while you get to engage with your favorite chucker/s while witnessing your beans grow from the cradle to the grave. Free the people,We the people, Weed the people!


Lol, nice. Also, eventually, hopefuly...it will pay my bills to build and operate a platform that encourages exactly that. Not looking to get rich, looking to escape the rat race.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

Okay, I learned the In it to Win It section is for advertisers only, totally my bad.
It says right in the description, derp.


----------



## Elbow Farm (Dec 7, 2018)

I figured I better snag this name before someone creates a troll account. I will eventually migrate all my activity to this account and Mikey H will be lost to the sands of time. His name is deeply offensive.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

A couple of Sweet Dixie nuglets. 3 of 4 coming down this weekend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Elbow Farm said:


> I figured I better snag this name before someone creates a troll account. I will eventually migrate all my activity to this account and Mikey H will be lost to the sands of time. His name is deeply offensive.


"...and they said it couldn't happen here."


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "...and they said it couldn't happen here."


You seem to know more about Zappa than you let on at first, good sir. Just not a big fan, eh?
...it is not for everyone.

Suzy Creamcheese, baby, what’s got into ya’?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2018)

@genuity, this Goofy Grape is absolutely the best damn tasting smoke I've ever had. Never ever had a strain that actually tastes as good as it smells. 100% clementine orange zest on smell and taste, even coughing makes it taste stronger. I remember trying strawberry cough and never tasting jack. On top of that it actually got me quite toasted, surprisingly strong for such a good taste. Awesome cross, would highly recommend.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Where can one get some Stomper and Goofy Grape packs?


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is mine at ~58 days. She’ll probably go another week or two. View attachment 4244899View attachment 4244901


That top bud looks like chem d,with them lil bud bulge



nc208 said:


> @genuity, this Goofy Grape is absolutely the best damn tasting smoke I've ever had. Never ever had a strain that actually tastes as good as it smells. 100% clementine orange zest on smell and taste, even coughing makes it taste stronger. I remember trying strawberry cough and never tasting jack. On top of that it actually got me quite toasted, surprisingly strong for such a good taste. Awesome cross, would highly recommend.
> View attachment 4245322


I promise you,this is the exact same thing I said to myself..

I was growing it & was like it's going to be some ok smoking bud(lots of flavors) 
He high surprised me..

I'm happy she did ok for ya...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> That top bud looks like chem d,with them lil bud bulge


I had a motorbreath cross years ago, Chem d x Sfv OG. The smells coming off this gal are almost a dead ringer for my keeper from that run. The potency from that keeper was enough to make heavy smokers loose their shit. I have high hopes for this gal, I think it is a Chem d pheno for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You seem to know more about Zappa than you let on at first, good sir. Just not a big fan, eh?
> ...it is not for everyone. ....
> Suzy Creamcheese, baby, what’s got into ya’?


***FZ: Suzy, you just got to town, and we've been . . . we've been very interested in your development
Suzy: Forget it!
Hmmmmmmmmm
(It can't happen here) ***

No...it's like I said. I had a roommate in the day just out of the navy. He moved in, and among his possessions were Joe's Garage, Freak Out, and 500 hits of windowpane that he traded his ride for [ it was a '54 with a dented up door]. Freak Out was tripped to so often on old hi fi with a dull stylus, both sides would eventually play at the same time and no one noticed. I'm pretty sure that's all the Zappa I'm familiar with, other than Yellow Snow and stuff that found it's way to FM. "I remember [tu tu] they had a swimming pool"


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @genuity, this Goofy Grape is absolutely the best damn tasting smoke I've ever had. Never ever had a strain that actually tastes as good as it smells. 100% clementine orange zest on smell and taste, even coughing makes it taste stronger. I remember trying strawberry cough and never tasting jack. On top of that it actually got me quite toasted, surprisingly strong for such a good taste. Awesome cross, would highly recommend.
> View attachment 4245322


That's really good to hear, I'm sitting on a pack of those. My biggest problem is I need more room, I'm crammed as it is. I'm going to to try to pop these early spring for sure. I'm a sucker for tasty buds, thanks for the report.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> ***FZ: Suzy, you just got to town, and we've been . . . we've been very interested in your development
> Suzy: Forget it!
> Hmmmmmmmmm
> (It can't happen here) ***
> ...


Okay, some of that rings a bell, but this is a more colorful version, I love it! Zappa is a bit intense on LSD, even for me. 

_Who could imagine
That they would freak out in the suburbs!
(No no no no no no no no no no
Man you guys are really safe
Everything's cool)_


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Okay, some of that rings a bell, but this is a more colorful version, I love it! Zappa is a bit intense on LSD, even for me.
> 
> _Who could imagine
> That they would freak out in the suburbs!
> ...


Well, now see, that just confirms I'm a 2 LP FZ fan.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Where can one get some Stomper and Goofy Grape packs?


Southern Cross Seed bank hooked it up on IG.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 7, 2018)

c99xHH @BigHornBuds at day 69


----------



## Blue back (Dec 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> think it is a Chem d pheno for sure.


I have a Chem D crossed with Mango Haze. CD was the host knocked up by the M Haze. So far all to much Haze leaning. There's got to be a CD learner in the 6 or so seeds left.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 7, 2018)

@genuity
My dog ate the 1st half of the pack, finally getting around to the other 1/2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, now see, that just confirms I'm a 2 LP FZ fan.


Oh no, that was just thematic. I will put together some Zappa you might actually dig, and post it in the music section.

CO5 looking purty.


I took lots of shots of these tonight.

The keeper with no trim, almost dry.



Amos’ gear is honestly a little upsetting, too many trichomes to photograph with my shitty cameras, and it makes all my other plants jealous. 

You go, motherchucker, you go!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh no, that was just thematic. I will put together some Zappa you might actually dig, and post it in the music section.
> 
> CO5 looking purty.
> 
> ...


Those look great. Here is a close up shot of Carla Olsen #2, trichromes you say.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2018)

Here is a couple close ups of GMOx Swayze #2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Those look great. Here is a close up shot of Carla Olsen #2, trichromes you say.View attachment 4245479


Nice snap, I will try to get some close-in shots of these tomorrow or Sunday. Very impressive gear.
Really happy to be a part of testing it, or whatever just happened, I know there was FIRE!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice snap, I will try to get some close-in shots of these tomorrow or Sunday. Very impressive gear.
> Really happy to be a part of testing it, or whatever just happened, I know there was FIRE!


Speaking of testers still offering my services if anyone needs a dedicated tester I have a little space open . Love the pics and crosses coming out of here nice work everyone.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "...and they said it couldn't happen here."


So did Rainbow!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So did Rainbow!


It Can’t Happen Here - Sinclair Lewis, 1935
Play of same name - Sinclair Lewis and ?..uhh someone - 1936
It Can’t Happen Here - FZ, 1966
Can’t Happen Here - Rainbow, 1981
It Can’t Happen Here - Atreyu, 2007

Close. No cigar for Rainbow.

Great book, btw.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2018)

It is happening right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey Fam

I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.

So.... I want to show the judge how much weight is in the stems, leaves, and seeds. And how much is in the drying too. The favor I'm asking is for anyone harvesting to take some pics or video of how much a plant weighs before and after trimming... or just a branch... or a bud, whatever. It will all help.

The key ideal thing would be a video of someone chopping a bud, weighing it, cutting off the leaves, weighing it, taking out the seeds and weighing the seeds and then the left over material.

Any help welcome. You can PM me on RIU or hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It is happening right now.


"Whooooooo....could imagine...that I would freak out in the Ozarks?"


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam
> 
> I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.
> 
> ...


Lo siento, amigo. A couple of decades ago, a vice cop testified to the judge as to the weight they got when they raided and confiscated a grow that was nearly done. My lawyer freaked right there as we were on trial, saying it was more than double what I said the weight actually was of usable bud. It was bizarro land as during trial, I'm whispering in my lawyer's ear that MJ plant is like a tomato plant - mostly garbage; anly the tomato usable. The lawyer then posed that analogy to the testifying vice cop, who rejected it. He actually said, "No, it's not. _Dealers _grind the entire plant....leaves, stems and bud to get as much saleable product as possible." I swear my lawyer believed him. So did the judge. [ fortunately the case was dismissed on appeal. with a new lawyer that looked like James Woods in True Believer [ great film! ] ].

In my times in court, even traffic, I found that if a cop testifies against you, the judge will buy his testimony 100 % if only your word contradicts him. Bueno suarte, amigo.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Lo siento, amigo. A couple of decades ago, a vice cop testified to the judge as to the weight they got when they raided and confiscated a grow that was nearly done. My lawyer freaked right there as we were on trial, saying it was more than double what I said the weight actually was of usable bud. It was bizarro land as during trial, I'm whispering in my lawyer's ear that MJ plant is like a tomato plant - mostly garbage; anly the tomato usable. The lawyer then posed that analogy to the testifying vice cop, who rejected it. He actually said, "No, it's not. _Dealers _grind the entire plant....leaves, stems and bud to get as much saleable product as possible." I swear my lawyer believed him. So did the judge. [ fortunately the case was dismissed on appeal. with a new lawyer that looked like James Woods in True Believer [ great film! ] ].
> 
> In my times in court, even traffic, I found that if a cop testifies against you, the judge will buy his testimony 100 % if only your word contradicts him. Bueno suarte, amigo.


A good lawyer will make all the difference in the world.
I spent 2 years fighting 4 @ class C felony charges, before finally proving there was not enough evidence to warrant the warrant.
Charges dropped!


----------



## Blue back (Dec 8, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam
> 
> I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.
> 
> ...


I had a similar thing happen in Michigan the limit we can possess is 2 1/2 oz. I got pulled over and my shit was in a lock box in the trunk like it legally needs to be. They arrested me for a warrant so they had to tow my car. They opened my trunk cut the lock off (said they had to take inventory). Anyway they weighted the Mason jars along with the bud making it over 2 1/2. BS I got the charges dropped but sure as shit didn't get my $600 worth of medication back. FN clowns!! I'm sure they enjoyed it. It was the bomb


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2018)

Blue back said:


> I had a similar thing happen in Michigan the limit we can possess is 2 1/2 oz. I got pulled over and my shit was in a lock box in the trunk like it legally needs to be. They arrested me for a warrant so they had to tow my car. They opened my trunk cut the lock off (said they had to take inventory). Anyway they weighted the Mason jars along with the bud making it over 2 1/2. BS I got the charges dropped but sure as shit didn't get my $600 worth of medication back. FN clowns!!


Good thing you didnt keep it in a 20lb safe. You'd be in Jackson lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 8, 2018)

Briscoe orgi f2s must be seventh dayers cause they were praying hard, this am. Happy plants for sure.


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Dec 8, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Fam
> 
> I could use a favor. I'm currently awaiting trial for growing with intent to sell. (in Spain) However I was growing for seeds (which supposedly is legal). The cops cut everything down and put the whole fucking lot on a scale wet. So it came in weighing much more than it should. Because of this I am facing more serious charges. In Spain 10 kg is the limit between not a big deal and a big deal. They say I had 11.5 kg. Laughable.
> 
> ...


What your asking for wont help, you need an expert witness to testify in court. Someone with prestige in the industry, degrees, reputation, clout, ect. Biggest, best educated expert you can find.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2018)

ORGI F2 is Down and smelling mint and pine. A 15 inch club! Rapidly turning treichs. Amber in all scope shots. In a cool closet for a few days before grocery bag!

Copper Chem f2 is very like one pheno of my Copper Chem from GPS. Relaxing without couchlock and stillgaze inducing. Fuel and citrus right now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

A couple close-in shots of Copper Orgi #5, as promised.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 8, 2018)

Made some qwiso out of a mix of a couple strains

THe black SS x night rider smells throughout the whole process, that strawberry terp is strong and lingers 

        



Magoo


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Briscoe orgi f2s must be seventh dayers cause they were praying hard, this am. Happy plants for sure.
> View attachment 4245835 View attachment 4245832


Amen! They don’t get happier, nice job.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Briscoe orgi f2s must be seventh dayers cause they were praying hard, this am. Happy plants for sure.
> View attachment 4245835 View attachment 4245832


Gotta love it! I'm always paying attention to numbers on controllers but, when I see that I don't really care about the numbers as much. It's more than obvious how happy they are. Good job.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Amen! They don’t get happier, nice job.





macsnax said:


> Gotta love it! I'm always paying attention to numbers on controllers but, when I see that I don't really care about the numbers as much. It's more than obvious how happy they are. Good job.


Thanks, fellas. This round is a good one. Briscoe, eso's and bobbitchen gear are all holding their own with my 2 penisK (cherry cookies x cbanana) x tk) keepers from hammerhead gear. And, those are some fire ass plants.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Good thing you didnt keep it in a 20lb safe. You'd be in Jackson lol


"local man going to the poke after 20lb cannabis bust... police estimate street value of 2.5 million dollars.. more at 6"


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> "local man going to the poke after 20lb cannabis bust... police estimate street value of 2.5 million dollars.. more at 6"


exactly lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, fellas. This round is a good one. Briscoe, eso's and bobbitchen gear are all holding their own with my 2 penisK (cherry cookies x cbanana) x tk) keepers from hammerhead gear. And, those are some fire ass plants.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> exactly lol


That’s how they do here too, “...where police discovered an elaborate marijuana manufacuring operation” - video shows a handful of store bought hydro buckets in a dirty basement.

Honestly, most of the people getting popped for grows these days, at least in my area, seem to be hella stupid or trying to become a kingpin. Mexicans planting 100 acres of National Forest, tweakers taking 20lb to a hotel room to trim, filthy, junky, busted up houses and yards with kids running around, no supervision...and 20 flowering plants with no carbon filters. Shit like that.

We are surrounded by legal states so they are spending all their resources watching the borders.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2018)

The 2 black dogs and 5 LVTK clones are in the shade in the flower tent, so tomorrow will be day 1 of flower. Knock on wood, as long as the goji male is solid it should be a super nice set of crosses. 
 

the blackberry pheno of b. dog for the very berry phenos
the purple b. dog for beautiful colors and unique purp taste
the lvtk for some pound your face potency and banger yields 

This is what I'm kind of expecting based solely on the moms since I have no idea what this male will do. 

I'm not sure if I'll still hit one of the lvtk's with tangerine power pollen. I'm gonna check and see how many pre squirt beans I have in the lvtk I just cut down cuz I should have a handful of the tang pow x's beans there. Think I'd rather have the goji x's beans instead.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 8, 2018)

Sucks no one knows me anymore.



LivicationGenetics said:


> What your asking for wont help, you need an expert witness to testify in court. Someone with prestige in the industry, degrees, reputation, clout, ect. Biggest, best educated expert you can find.


I'm in Spain. The legal system is totally different here. But thanks for the input.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2018)

1st Sweet Dixie down @ day 64.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2018)

jigfresh said:


> Sucks no one knows me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Spain. The legal system is totally different here. But thanks for the input.


I know ya & will never forget ya...

Soon as I get some plants with seeds I got ya...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

_*Orgi F2 (Pheno 1)*_
Day 63 and coming down. Smells like I tossed citrus and Nag Champa in a blender...I'm diggin it Amos.


----------



## moundstomper (Dec 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Lo siento, amigo. A couple of decades ago, a vice cop testified to the judge as to the weight they got when they raided and confiscated a grow that was nearly done. My lawyer freaked right there as we were on trial, saying it was more than double what I said the weight actually was of usable bud. It was bizarro land as during trial, I'm whispering in my lawyer's ear that MJ plant is like a tomato plant - mostly garbage; anly the tomato usable. The lawyer then posed that analogy to the testifying vice cop, who rejected it. He actually said, "No, it's not. _Dealers _grind the entire plant....leaves, stems and bud to get as much saleable product as possible." I swear my lawyer believed him. So did the judge. [ fortunately the case was dismissed on appeal. with a new lawyer that looked like James Woods in True Believer [ great film! ] ].
> 
> In my times in court, even traffic, I found that if a cop testifies against you, the judge will buy his testimony 100 % if only your word contradicts him. Bueno suarte, amigo.


Being an actual case you had right to discovery he should have made them produce that weight in court ? This is the time to think not react.blessing to you


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 1st Sweet Dixie down @ day 64.
> View attachment 4246092 View attachment 4246093 View attachment 4246094 View attachment 4246095



mmmm there's hope for me yet! I see some Orgi looking buds in that sweet dixie!
Nice Amos. 64 days even. Yessir!


----------



## big cfeezzie (Dec 9, 2018)

Honeystomper day 48 of flower smells of grape soda. ​


----------



## big cfeezzie (Dec 9, 2018)

Og kush x Casey jones x Qrazy Quake day 48. Can't figure the smell maybe mint .


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks gen.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2018)

Honeystomper #2
 
This next project is going to be full of flavors


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Being an actual case you had right to discovery he should have made them produce that weight in court ? This is the time to think not react.blessing to you


When my case [ 2nd case of the day ] was called. 4 court deputies came in with ALL the evidence except 10 grow bags of rockwool - all the plants, fans, reservoir, hoses, drip lines, the 1000 watt light, hood, and ballast, and a trash bag that was full of dead leaves going back a couple of grows [included in 'weight']. The full courtroom, many young, audibly ooohed and ahhhed as the plants were unbundled on a canvas tarp. Even bigger oooos and ahhhhs when the court projection screen came down and they showed the pictures they took before they tore it all down. I've no doubt the weight of all the crap + bud was what they said it was.

My lawyer knew law, he just had no clue about growing weed at all. Indoors was a brand new thing back then.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Honeystomper #2
> View attachment 4246317
> This next project is going to be full of flavors


Anything with the HS will be a winner . 
HS x GG or GG x HS sounds nice to me . 
I’m either going to pop Zypherus or my CBD cross next .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

(LOL)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 9, 2018)

Nug Life


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nug Life


Better.

Fixed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 9, 2018)

Nuggets from last night. Everything is coming down next week, vacation time constraints.
GMO x Swayze 
  
Carla Olsen #2
  
They will have gone ~66 days when I take them down. I feel like the CO’s could go a week longer, but I don’t have the time.


----------



## Og grumble (Dec 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Really happy with this chuck(GMO x Swayze)
> View attachment 4244871
> Everything I was going for with this chuck,putrid almost repugnant smelling nugs,rock hard at 36 days.
> Whom ever got these as freebies will be happy for sure.
> ...


Looking good as always man. Where can i get some of these?


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Dec 9, 2018)

Honeystomper
Ive been calling these honeybee for some reason? Idk maybe im losing my shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2018)

Sweet Dixie number 2 - 65 days @Chop.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nuggets from last night. Everything is coming down next week, vacation time constraints.
> GMO x Swayze
> View attachment 4246366 View attachment 4246367 View attachment 4246368
> Carla Olsen #2
> ...


GMO x Swayze has my attention in a big way. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> GMO x Swayze has my attention in a big way. What a beautiful girl.


If you like repulsive, stinky, verging on offensive odors, you’d love it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> If you like repulsive, stinky, verging on offensive odors, you’d live it.


I do, in fact. Thanks for that, I figured as much with the GMO in there.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I do, in fact. Thanks for that, I figured as much with the GMO in there.


me too. plus the potency reports


----------



## Og grumble (Dec 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> If you like repulsive, stinky, verging on offensive odors, you’d live it.


Sounds like exactly what I'm into lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Looking good as always man. Where can i get some of these?


Them was freebies at southern cross..
He is more than likely out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 9, 2018)

Looked the lvtk buds over that I just harvested that got hit with a little tangerine power pollen and found at least 11-12 nice brown beans and the pale looking ones look like they have a chance of popping too. At least I know I've bought seeds that looked just as pale, most notably being hazeman's grapes 13, and they've popped so we'll see.

Stoked so far though because I know the lvtk at least makes nice looking beans. Shucking the beans is gonna be a pain in the arse though, these seeds are glued into the husk for the most part. Even the ones bursting out of the husk are stuck in there nicely too.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 9, 2018)

Mango sherbert male


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 9, 2018)

moundstomper said:


> Being an actual case you had right to discovery he should have made them produce that weight in court ? This is the time to think not react.blessing to you


If you mean me, things don't work like that here in spain. I was arrested over 2 years ago, probably going to wait another year for trial. The evidence was destroyed long long ago.

No juries here. No speedy trial (obviously). No police in court to testify. Just me, the expert I'll hire, my lawyer and the prosecutor. Trial should last an hour or two. Judge has all deciding power. Appeals go to a panel of 3 judges. If guilty people get a few days to get things in order before going away. No jails here, just prison. No parole or early release. However under 2 years gets a suspended sentence.

Oh and about the expert. Here they only allow court approved experts. There are only 2 in all of spain.

Thankfully bail here is free.

My suggested sentence is 3 - 4.5 years and 30,000 € fine. Good times learning the inner workings of a foreign legal system.


----------



## Og grumble (Dec 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them was freebies at southern cross..
> He is more than likely out.


Fa sho. I see you got some good looking shit on strainly I've been thinking about grabbing some. Hows that goofy grape?


jigfresh said:


> If you mean me, things don't work like that here in spain. I was arrested over 2 years ago, probably going to wait another year for trial. The evidence was destroyed long long ago.
> 
> No juries here. No speedy trial (obviously). No police in court to testify. Just me, the expert I'll hire, my lawyer and the prosecutor. Trial should last an hour or two. Judge has all deciding power. Appeals go to a panel of 3 judges. If guilty people get a few days to get things in order before going away. No jails here, just prison. No parole or early release. However under 2 years gets a suspended sentence.
> 
> ...


So shitty. Im really sorry man that is such bullshit. Idk much about Spain, but if its even half as corrupt and backwards as America, you need to get your stacks up. Innocent or guilty, money is what wins cases.


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Fa sho. I see you got some good looking shit on strainly I've been thinking about grabbing some. Hows that goofy grape?
> 
> So shitty. Im really sorry man that is such bullshit. Idk much about Spain, but if its even half as corrupt and backwards as America, you need to get your stacks up. Innocent or guilty, money is what wins cases.


Goofy grape has had some good reports,I liked it for sure...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Photo credits are up at DCSE for @Bakersfield and @Michael Huntherz. Much thanks and appreciation for all the Brisco testers / friends / amigos.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Photo credits are up at DCSE for @Bakersfield and @Michael Huntherz. Much thanks and appreciation for all the Brisco testers / friends / amigos.
> 
> View attachment 4246859


¡Pura vida! Gracias, amigo, fue un placer.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 10, 2018)

Meanwhile in the flower tent


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 10, 2018)

GMO x Swayze 12/12 from seed recap
Got wet on or around 8/5/18
 
8/26
 
9/15
 
9/26
 
10/12
 
11/5
 
11/16
 
11/16
 
By 11/24 all 5 had been chopped.

Will give remaining seeds a 3 week veg along with the remaining texas butter x swayze (2 of 2 were boys on the 1st try) starting sometime in the new year. Thanks to @genuity for allowing me to test these and the Graveyard Whisperer as well. Gimme a sec to pull a few rips of it and I'll post some more pics of it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> GMO x Swayze 12/12 from seed recap
> Got wet on or around 8/5/18
> View attachment 4246935
> 8/26
> ...


Is the yield worth the time you spent? Are the finished buds 'mature' finished buds? I don't even know if it's a thing, but other than yield, do you lose any quality by going straight to 12/12 ? Only asking 'cause I don't know.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is the yield worth the time you spent? Are the finished buds 'mature' finished buds? I don't even know if it's a thing, but other than yield, do you lose any quality by going straight to 12/12 ? Only asking 'cause I don't know.


did it with the copper chem, 12/12 from seedling and yes the buds were mature, wasn't sure I lost anything in yield and the plant actually seemed to look better than all stretched out in a 2 gal pot, etc JME I'd do it on any sat dom, not sure bout indica dom, the la pure affie I did that way stretched more than I thought it would've but again, didn't deminish from quality or anything I could tell. It actually made it where there was no need to clean the lowers like you have to do sometimes with other strains JME. Best way to control tall bitches in the tent.imho Kinda stupid for me to say no effect on yield, there obviously was some, but the upside I thought was worth it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> did it with the copper chem, 12/12 from seedling and yes the buds were mature, wasn't sure I lost anything in yield and the plant actually seemed to look better than all stretched out in a 2 gal pot, etc JME I'd do it on any sat dom, not sure bout indica dom, the la pure affie I did that way stretched more than I thought it would've but again, didn't deminish from quality or anything I could tell. It actually made it where there was no need to clean the lowers like you have to do sometimes with other strains JME. Best way to control tall bitches in the tent.imho


well, well......


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice @SSGrower. Took me 30 mins to like ya pics. They kept crashing my browser lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> did it with the copper chem, 12/12 from seedling and yes the buds were mature, wasn't sure I lost anything in yield and the plant actually seemed to look better than all stretched out in a 2 gal pot, etc JME I'd do it on any sat dom, not sure bout indica dom, the la pure affie I did that way stretched more than I thought it would've but again, didn't deminish from quality or anything I could tell. It actually made it where there was no need to clean the lowers like you have to do sometimes with other strains JME. Best way to control tall bitches in the tent.imho


Any idea on the time window for taking clones from 12/12?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Do you mean when to put clones into 12/12? If so, when they are fully rooted and have the shape you want. Or do you mean taking cutting from a flowering plant, ie monstorcropping? If so, no there isn't. The longer they are in flower, the longer they will take to root. I've recently taken cuttings @ my 45th day defoil mark. They rooted in 13 days, up from my usual 5-10 days with clones not taken from flowering gals.
Hope I understood your question.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 10, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Do you mean when to put clones into 12/12? If so, when they are fully rooted and have the shape you want. Or do you mean taking cutting from a flowering plant, ie monstorcropping? If so, no there isn't. The longer they are in flower, the longer they will take to root. I've recently taken cuttings @ my 45th day defoil mark. They rooted in 13 days, up from my usual 5-10 days with clones not taken from flowering gals.
> Hope I understood your question.


thx for takin the time 2 answer.. I was wondering if there's a good point, or time window, that you can take clones from the 12/12 seed plants before they're actually flowering.. or would it be better to reveg winners?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> thx for takin the time 2 answer.. I was wondering if there's a good point, or time window, that you can take clones from the 12/12 seed plants before they're actually flowering.. or would it be better to reveg winners?


I believe of if you take clones up to about 2_3 weeks into flower they root faster than a clone from veg because of hormone's. It's not something I do, but I've seen it mentioned a few times around here.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> thx for takin the time 2 answer.. I was wondering if there's a good point, or time window, that you can take clones from the 12/12 seed plants before they're actually flowering.. or would it be better to reveg winners?


Ahh my bad, Im in the same predicament. I have some double dipped strawberries That either need to be up potted and flowered. Not sure if I should top for clones now, give 'em a week then flip them. Or, wait,run em natural and reveg.
I like to run new beans au natural to get a feel for the genetics.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Clones taken at 6 weeks and 3 days. Was experimenting with URB hence the root color. 
These gals will be binned,don't need them. They have stretched and are starting to flower.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Any idea on the time window for taking clones from 12/12?


I would say as soon as possible/there is one to take. I have never done 12/12 from seed, but I generally like to take my clones a week or two into flower. They definitely root much faster than veg, but it can be risky. I have been successful with clones even 5 weeks into flower, but after that it gets much harder. It’s much easier with Larf than with with solid buds.....If the buds are pronounced, it’s almost impossible in my experience. I’m sure success rates would go up with a cloner , but I just use a humidity dome and root riot cubes with generally 90% or better success rate.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

LivicationGenetics said:


> Honeystomper
> Ive been calling these honeybee for some reason? Idk maybe im losing my shit.
> 
> View attachment 4246376 View attachment 4246377 View attachment 4246379


Too many strains. . . . . .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Here's another taken @ the same time and just stuck in my media mix. 
 
@Amos Otis Sweet Dixie & Copper Tony



Had to dim my light, to slow them down. Flower room isn't ready!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

My post got jumbled up^. Riu hates my browser.


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looked the lvtk buds over that I just harvested that got hit with a little tangerine power pollen and found at least 11-12 nice brown beans and the pale looking ones look like they have a chance of popping too. At least I know I've bought seeds that looked just as pale, most notably being hazeman's grapes 13, and they've popped so we'll see.
> 
> Stoked so far though because I know the lvtk at least makes nice looking beans. Shucking the beans is gonna be a pain in the arse though, these seeds are glued into the husk for the most part. Even the ones bursting out of the husk are stuck in there nicely too.
> View attachment 4246630


You may not want an credit in this cross, but my Clear {Oregon's Best Bag Seed} got a touch of your TP pollen. I made a dozen or so Clear TP seeds.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

New packs are super slick.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

I see ya @Spondylo Grow. 2 per! Super!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> You may not want an credit in this cross, but my Clear {Oregon's Best Bag Seed} got a touch of your TP pollen. I made a dozen or so Clear TP seeds.


Fudge yeah buddy. That's what it's all about right there. Mi cultivar su cultivar. I hope you get some of that citrus magic on those clear tp cross. I'll be stoked to see how they do for you! Cheers.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is the yield worth the time you spent? Are the finished buds 'mature' finished buds? I don't even know if it's a thing, but other than yield, do you lose any quality by going straight to 12/12 ? Only asking 'cause I don't know.


Great philosophical question
If you consider yield to be weight of flower then in order to minimize the loss container size is probably the most important consideration, 1-2 gal probably ideal, the Graveyard Whisperer coming up is in 1.5gal with 41ish day veg. These were in 16 oz party cups and 4.5in square pots (.25 gal maybe). The yield of knowledge about the growth habit and needs of the plant, is it a heavy/light feeder, how long to flower, what stresses it....that outweighs the roughly 25ish gram yield. Also, I know now the other 7 seeds are going to be worth the effort and resources. I also like to reveg the 12/12 from seed so there are options for maximizing the effort.

Time wise I'd say up and to about 4 or 5 weeks into 12/12 from seed would be the limit for taking clones. Also speaking time wise a plant vegged for 3 weeks would probably finish within about a week of one done 12/12 from seed. 

I don't think there is a necissarily a quality difference, but there is a contraction of time for reacting to issues, so that can impact quality.
GW#1
 
GW #2 (cut ar 51ish days flower)
 

The 2 different phenos of gw I have are going to get fine tuned next run.
 
Clones are same age and were roughly same size when cut, #1 was first to root and has been topped to slow it down but still says no, feed me. Both were heavy feeders but #1 more so than #2, that is part of what snuck up on me, it stopped/slowed feeding and I didn't catch it so it didn't get a chance to fade.

Thumbnails just for you @CoB_nUt


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

lol...Thanks @SSGrower. Please don't make any exceptions for me,tho appreciated, I just forgot to change to my picture viewing browser. Whytewidows pics do the same thing!


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 10, 2018)

If I were pro I'd use an actual camera and compress them. I do realize it can be difficult to browse on a mobile or slow connection so will try to be considerate.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 11, 2018)

Can only keep 1 of these males, too bad. Slymeball, mimosa, sour lime og, tangie x jilly bean. Gonna be tough choice


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd hate to be in your shoes. Can you prune them down to say,just a couple of budsites,flower em till sacs burst and harvest some pollen from the ones you wanna keep?

Edit* Nevermind, that's 10 dudes! I thought it was only 4. Hadn't blown the pic up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 11, 2018)

I hit my mango sherb with pretty much everything in my flower tent doing selective breeding so I can get some buds and seeds looking forward to these f1s most excited to see how the mango sherbert x strawberry cough will turn out hopefully the pollen took and wasn’t to late to pollinate


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Meanwhile in the flower tent View attachment 4246877


What's that colorful one in the back?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

Does anyone chuck high CBD strains? 
Something similar to cookie wreck or Tahoe alien?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 11, 2018)

GMO x Swayze #2. Pure chicken dinner.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> What's that colorful one in the back?


The one that is the dark purple is your south beach breeze


----------



## Beachwalker (Dec 11, 2018)

This is my first chuck since the 90s, next time I'll remember to mark the branches I hit so I can find the friggin things! Lol

Was going to keep two out of the three strains anyway so I'll just keep all three, wasn't that much and I'm not cracking the seeds till the spring at the earliest so I'll find them eventually 

This is White Rhino X Mazar crossed with a GPS Gunslinger male (Starfighter x star dawg) also dusted Romberry and gorilla glue with same pollen


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 11, 2018)

Mountain Ripper
    
Mountain Thunder mom (dispensary seed The Farm boulder co, mad cow x sour bubble)
Blue Ripper dad (@GroErr , Blueberry x jack the ripper)

Smells of bubblegum, berries and one of those light duty holistic cleaners.
This is only the second or third of this cross that has finished, it is the first that was properly cared for, one was in a 4.5in, another was left outdoors with virtually no help. There have been mutants, twins and intersex, one got taken out by the county noxious weed program, it had a leaf left covered in blue dye, while the russian thistle was cleared from the field. It is pretty leafy, indica dominant and not immune to late nanners. If you find any of this interisting pm me.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 11, 2018)

White Wizard #5 - Frosty707
(White FX x Bwiz Bx)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

Sweet Dixie #3, not much different than #1 and #2. Hanging behind a fat Drizella.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

Yesss. I can see the Orgi influence. She carries well. What say you the Snax brings to the party?

I love the calyx formation Orgi expresses. Thick,dense and bulbous. Almost foxtail-ish...but not. Nicely Done.


----------



## Blue back (Dec 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> "local man going to the poke after 20lb cannabis bust... police estimate street value of 2.5 million dollars.. more at 6"


Hell I'm surprised they didn't weigh the whole damn car.lol


----------



## nc208 (Dec 11, 2018)

Blue back said:


> Hell I'm surprised they didn't weigh the whole damn car.lol


How do you know he wasn't riding a bike?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How do you know he wasn't riding a bike?
> View attachment 4247641


Man those cats in Asia blow my mind. The way they load up like twenty five 55 gallon drums on a pedal bike or a scooter/motorcycle. 

Fuck all that slave driving shit, lol.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 11, 2018)

@genuity My crazy purple pheno of the Goofy Grape. Today is day 50, she's got about 15% amber so she's coming down tomorrow. Got a strange smell that I cant figure out yet, grape like but with a weird stank to it. 

 
This is a another pheno of the Goofy grape, straight Orange smell but holy frickin Frost Batman.

Don't sleep on these Goofy Grapes, crazy Terps and fire. I also got a pack of Thug Pugs Unicorn Poop, so stoked on that.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 11, 2018)

Checking on the girls tonight and finally getting some smells. 

Orgi f2-faint fruity, sweet tarts

Meltdown-strong, astringent, what I would call cleaner, smells like bad dawg's scmk x lbl

Tangerine power #3 f2-So, I'm trying really hard to figure out what all I'm smelling: bubblegum, orange, tangerine, citrus rinds, meat slurry, etc. Afterwards, still trying to figure out the other scents, I walk up to the mrs from behind and, "You smell like cat piss. . .Yuck. . .No."


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man those cats in Asia blow my mind. The way they load up like twenty five 55 gallon drums on a pedal bike or a scooter/motorcycle.
> 
> Fuck all that slave driving shit, lol.


Don't forget their family of 6 on the scooter with the 25 drums. Essential for weight balancing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yesss. I can see the Orgi influence. She carries well. What say you the Snax as brings to the party?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2018)

A little reveg action... cnc, two phenos of albert supertamp, and an la affie...... But the one with the fat indica looking leaves, this was one from my last seed run. For the life of me I can't remember which cross it was but, I was shucking seeds and found one that was cracked open. I tossed it in that pot, and up it came. I haven't been growing or crossing anything that Indy looking, it's working on its 5th node and is about 7 inches tall. I think I better take a clone get it in line for flower.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 11, 2018)

Day 73 C99xHickockHaze @BigHornBuds coming down soon.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 11, 2018)

4 mimosa males to choose from. I’m getting excited


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Day 73 C99xHickockHaze @BigHornBuds coming down soon.View attachment 4247687 View attachment 4247688


Some logs right there! Nice job man


----------



## Houstini (Dec 11, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Day 73 C99xHickockHaze @BigHornBuds coming down soon.View attachment 4247687 View attachment 4247688


Can I bring the s’mores when this burns


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 11, 2018)

Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze) at 55 days. With and without flash.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 11, 2018)

After all these great pic I'm kind feel bad posting my crapy phone pics but here they are
Copper orgi #1
#2
 graveyard whistle #1
 #2
 tpr x hh #1
 #2 this is the only one that is dose not like my feeding schedule she has some brown spots I think it's a magnesium deficiency all others are doing great. I did add some extra magnesium on this feed just on her hopefully it fixes it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does anyone chuck high CBD strains?
> Something similar to cookie wreck or Tahoe alien?


I play with a CBD strain, it’s started life as CBD Haze, wasn’t the best , so I crossed it to Green Crack, this cross was a lot better, but still lacking , I hit it with 2 males. 

My plan is to pop them all, and test for CBD 
Then cross them or F2 for beans


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2018)

Buck5050 said:


> Day 73 C99xHickockHaze @BigHornBuds coming down soon.View attachment 4247687 View attachment 4247688


Nice work,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I play with a CBD strain, it’s started life as CBD Haze, wasn’t the best , so I crossed it to Green Crack, this cross was a lot better, but still lacking , I hit it with 2 males.
> 
> My plan is to pop them all, and test for CBD
> Then cross them or F2 for beans View attachment 4247911


Nice! 
What thc/cbd ratio are you shooting for?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2018)

50/50


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 50/50


I'm going to hunt for a CBD keeper in a pack of Farmers Daughter and might cross it with something later to boost THC. 
https://highalpinegenetics.com/the-farmers-daughter 
 
10 fems


----------



## nc208 (Dec 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to hunt for a CBD keeper in a pack of Farmers Daughter and might cross it with something later to boost THC.
> https://highalpinegenetics.com/the-farmers-daughter
> View attachment 4247981
> 10 fems


Looks sweet. I love the names these guys used. 
The wife x The Farmers Wife 

I will totally admit I buy strains sometimes just for the name and like to be surprised by how it is.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Looks sweet. I love the names these guys used.
> The wife x The Farmers Wife
> 
> I will totally admit I buy strains sometimes just for the name and like to be surprised by how it is.


Ironically, some of the high CBD strains are relatively expensive -- especially if they have very little THC. 
Not sure why this is the case. 
Maybe it costs breeders more to lab test all the different phenos in an effort to keep THC <= .03%


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 12, 2018)

Chop Chop. A big thank you goes out to @BigHornBuds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2018)

Some shots of the girls in flower now that will be molested by goji og pollen. They're all looking like the worst is long behind them and they're ready to rock n roll.

Purple pheno of black dog, aka spin fadez because she fades with some beautiful colors. She is not a big fan of being topped, slows her down a bit.
 

Here is the blackberry pheno, taste and smell match and are on point blackberry and she doesn't mind being topped.
She also has much less vegetation to trim vs the purple pheno. If I had to keep one or the other I'd rock this one but the purp is great too so actually I'd have to flip a coin, lol.
 

My east cake, not sure what she'll do but I think I'll hit a branch or two just for the fudge of it. east cake was hit the hardest by my ph fuck up recently. Her new growth is certainly looking better than the last week or so.
 
Here are a couple of the 5 lvtk clones I plan on hitting them all, I kept another lvtk clone in veg as well. 
 
And finally a group shot of the goji girls, in a police line up, lol.
Left to right: #2,#1,#4,#5... #2 and #4 have best smells to me fruity/berry with #2 being the beast in flower. I'll probably kept #2, unless one of the others out smokes her. It all comes down to the smoke test. Best girl will be reversed in the near future so I can get my feet wet there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2018)

Way to bounce back Eso!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> Really happy with this chuck(GMO x Swayze)
> View attachment 4244871
> Everything I was going for with this chuck,putrid almost repugnant smelling nugs,rock hard at 36 days.
> Whom ever got these as freebies will be happy for sure.
> ...


I did, got two waiting to show sex. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is the yield worth the time you spent? Are the finished buds 'mature' finished buds? I don't even know if it's a thing, but other than yield, do you lose any quality by going straight to 12/12 ? Only asking 'cause I don't know.


12/12 from seed is my fave with feminized seeds, 12/12 from barely rooted clone seems to be working for me in RDWC, I imagine it will work in my new DWC SOG setup. I feel confident in saying yield is the only loss, and if you top them early, at three or four nodes, it can still do quite well. I ran your Copper Orgi beans under 14 hours of light until they showed sex then immediately flipped to 12/12 after moving them to the little 3x3 tent. I will end up with well over 10oz of top-shelf flower, quite easily. Pics are before and after, 35 days of 12/12 with Dynasty’s Huckleberry DesTar pheno #4. I have never had a more scentless plant in my garden, sort of weird, great for stealth.


Fourth plant wasn’t quite rooted and was replaced by a purple bell pepper, hah!

Will try to get better pictures in a bit, these girls blew up in a hurry.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 12/12 from seed is my fave with feminized seeds, 12/12 from barely rooted clone seems to be working for me in RDWC, I imagine it will work in my new DWC SOG setup. Pics are before and after, 35 days of 12/12 Dynasty’s Huckleberry DesTar pheno #4.
> View attachment 4248395
> View attachment 4248396
> Fourth plant wasn’t quite rooted and was replaced by a purple bell pepper, hah!
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one who's cannabis rooms are being invaded with veggies  
I have a fair sized stock of "fems" from freebies and interests which have since have been replaced with my interest in regs and chucking. I will have to try this with some and do a little 12/12 fem SOG in the corner.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who's cannabis rooms are being invaded with veggies
> I have a fair sized stock of "fems" from freebies and interests which have since have been replaced with my interest in regs and chucking. I will have to try this with some and do a little 12/12 fem SOG in the corner.


I like to grow peppers, tomatoes and lemons in the winter, it keeps the blues aways somehow. Cheers!

(whose)


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 13, 2018)

I got tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, basil, thyme, a couple succulents, a venus flytrap, and some clones going. My wife said my stash was getting too big (shes not wrong) and I should grow other things. Its fun! are you doing lemons indoors?!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I got tomatoes, cucumbers, peppers, basil, thyme, a couple succulents, a venus flytrap, and some clones going. My wife said my stash was getting too big (shes not wrong) and I should grow other things. Its fun! are you doing lemons indoors?!


Meyer Lemons, a gift from a friend. I have a lemon tree, two plumeria (tropical flower) and a “Money Tree” houseplant basking under a 400 MH in my office. I also have some thai holy basil going in dwc, in my bubble cloner, they are liking it. Pepper plant in the bigger tent, and my buddy is doing the tomatoes this year with a little F&D system I built this fall.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 13, 2018)

Howdy folks. Just in to show my fruits and pay my respects. So i finally got a grow finished after problems, hassles, house moves..... the list goes on. The previous grow i had a bunch of Chuckers gear that all had to be pulled early, only 3 of them were close: >>> Honeystomper#2 , but i knew i would get back up and going again, just didnt expect it to be 6 months !!

I done 3 small until i got some clones going and pop some pip's.
A GG#4, GSC and a long awaited Fireballs.

Again, it was small but wow it made up in every other aspect and i can wait to grow again:

Smoking on some of this atm, when i roll a gglue joint i always do a line of the Fireballs trim as its just as dank and make a nice mix flav.

Ive got 4 in the tent flowering now, 2 High school Sweetheart x Mimosa, 2 Desertbreath x Mimosa. The one db x m that wasnt growing good got topped a couple times and is fine. It was also the strongest smelling. Theyr all good sizes and cant wait to see how they come.
I'll get some snaps up at weekend. I have to borrow ( rent ) my 6 Yr old's phone to use camera as mine's a piece. .

Good day ppl


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> View attachment 4247643
> @genuity My crazy purple pheno of the Goofy Grape. Today is day 50, she's got about 15% amber so she's coming down tomorrow. Got a strange smell that I cant figure out yet, grape like but with a weird stank to it.
> 
> View attachment 4247645
> ...


If I remember right,that stank one has some good body melting properties. 

I also made this cross in reverse 
Mimosa #1 & #2 x honeybee f3 
These put out red twizzler type smells With that strange stank on some..

Love the pics.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2018)

+
 
= coming soon


----------



## nc208 (Dec 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> If I remember right,that stank one has some good body melting properties.
> 
> I also made this cross in reverse
> Mimosa #1 & #2 x honeybee f3
> ...


After trimming for a while its definately a burnt rubber kinda smell which is very promising for potency.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 13, 2018)

Honeybee x sundae stallion? 


genuity said:


> View attachment 4248513
> +
> View attachment 4248512
> = coming soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> I done 3 small until i got some clones going and pop some pip's.
> A GG#4, GSC and a long awaited Fireballs.


I hope to have 3 Fireballs cracked today; kind of excited to be getting back to it, and have plans to find a nice shirley to include in the next sploogeree. Others trying out for a spot will be Black Raspberry, Black Nitro, Black Dog, Pure Raspberry Kush, Rainbow Cookies, Jelly Pie, Orgi F2, Ace of Spades, and Big Smith.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Persimmons!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2018)

“sploogeree”


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Persimmons!


That's an orange of some sort I hope.....


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Honeybee x sundae stallion?


Close..

Sundea driver#10 X honeystomper (regs)
&
Sundea driver#10 x Honeystomper (fems)

Honey Sundea 2019


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> Close..
> 
> Sundea driver#10 X honeystomper (regs)
> &
> ...


Very nice!
I was thinking of picking up that #10, vs the #7 and #1.
What do you think of her?


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> I was thinking of picking up that #10, vs the #7 and #1.
> What do you think of her?


She is heavy on the fruity pebbles, good stone,nice yields..
I still want to run a few more,but this one is just fine.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> She is heavy on the fruity pebbles, good stone,nice yields..
> I still want to run a few more,but this one is just fine.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

Just a heads up to anyone interested - not spam ! - Candy, Carla, and Pete now giving farewell concert.


----------



## promedz (Dec 13, 2018)

If I only didn’t just order seeds...how can I get some of these strains?


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Dec 13, 2018)

If anyone could give me some input on pollen storage id appreciate it. Fridge or freezer?
I have it in quart freezer bags as of now, should be dry, just sitting at room temp. a tiny bit in the bottom and some spread on the sides of the bag.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 13, 2018)

LivicationGenetics said:


> If anyone could give me some input on pollen storage id appreciate it. Fridge or freezer?
> I have it in quart freezer bags as of now, should be dry, just sitting at room temp. a tiny bit in the bottom and some spread on the sides of the bag.


Dry n into the freezer works for me.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 13, 2018)

Freezer, it'll keep for years if you stored it correctly. Whether or not it's still viable...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 13, 2018)

What do you guys personally look for in a stud?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> What do you guys personally look for in a stud?








lol, but seriously I go for nice structure, good smells and resin in flower. I'm not huge on the only keeping the latest flowering male. If my better looking male puts out sacks faster then so be it. I'm not gonna keep a weaker male just because it flowers later. 

I know I remember DJ or some other breeder saying the faster flowering male are more hemp than drug producing genes or something to that effect.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lol, but seriously I go for nice structure, good smells and resin in flower. I'm not huge on the only keeping the latest flowering male. If my better looking male puts out sacks faster then so be it. I'm not gonna keep a weaker male just because it flowers later.
> 
> I know I remember DJ or some other breeder saying the faster flowering male are more hemp than drug producing genes or something to that effect.


The worst part is I c that and think Im on my way to having more hair on my back than my head too 

Appreciate you taking the time Eso.. Ive never kept a male to flower. They smell the same as the fems?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The worst part is I c that and think Im on my way to having more hair on my back than my head too
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time Eso.. Ive never kept a male to flower. They smell the same as the fems?


Brother, I'm half way to where this guy is going lol. I literally have to patches on my back that look like it is where my wings should be, lol. I'm rocking the full sweater and a receding hairline but my older brother only has like 3 fucking chest hairs and a full head of hair. 

Though I'm 185 lbs and he is a 130 lbs soaking wet, lol. All this testosterone turning us in to alpha werewolves yo!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The worst part is I c that and think Im on my way to having more hair on my back than my head too
> 
> Appreciate you taking the time Eso.. Ive never kept a male to flower. They smell the same as the fems?


My bad, I forgot to add that I've noticed a couple males having good smells on stem rub. The tangerine power male I had smelled like oranges on stem rub in both veg and flower. But most just smell like pot plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Brother, I'm half way to where this guy is going lol. I literally have to patches on my back that look like it is where my wings should be, lol. I'm rocking the full sweater and a receding hairline but my older brother only has like 3 fucking chest hairs and a full head of hair.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

I ran out of jars. I am going to say Brisco’s Copper Orgi yields pretty well.
I thought I was done trimming and found that straggler still hanging up.

570 watts of “bad” LEDs over a 34” square. Over a pound with minimal veg, I am happy as heck with that.


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2018)

Here's my chuckers quadrant:
2 High school sweetheart x Mimosa at back, 2 Dessert breath x Mimosa up front
 
I popped 6 seed's, 3 of each and ended up with 2 Fem's of each 
The DB X M front right has incredible structure, never been topped, or touched, going to be lots of tops.
 
My Fireballs cuttings were taken just a week-10 days into flower when i wasnt sure ifi had her so i chopped a few more and theyr stinking the place up putting out funky leaves and covered in trich's 
 
at least ive got a few gearing up for next round. Im going to pop some more Honeystompers to seek out a dude to x my Cookies, ( if its all fine with Gen. ). Got to save these cookies any way i can and i can imagine growing out the results would be fun.

good day folks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's an orange of some sort I hope.....


I guess I should have trolled less hard? “Oh yummy! Persimmons, I love _persimmons!_”


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> What do you guys personally look for in a stud?



Smell, node spacing, branching, main stock size, leaf structure n size, how the flowers cluster, how much pollen they drop, color; trichomes, Bend n brake testing.


Knowing the strain will help a lot in selecting a male , if you are looking for specific traits you want to pass on.
But the only way to know what that male does is to grow out the seeds .


The 4 male in the corner is a strain, 3 in the middle are a different one , started a little later.


The 4 are PineBerryKush x HH
They made it through a few culls during veg, all had more PBK then HH .
Once flipped , 2 started making flower clusters like the Haze, so they died .




I can’t decide between the two, so I’m going to collect pollen, n reveg them and keep both till I can see what each one brings to the table.
PBK bud, with HH size is what I’m looking for.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> Here's my chuckers quadrant:
> 2 High school sweetheart x Mimosa at back, 2 Dessert breath x Mimosa up front
> View attachment 4248954
> I popped 6 seed's, 3 of each and ended up with 2 Fem's of each
> ...


(Honey cookies) wow...
My grandma used to make them.....hmmmm

You know it's all good this way,get yo Chuck on


----------



## greenjambo (Dec 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> (Honey cookies) wow...
> My grandma used to make them.....hmmmm
> 
> You know it's all good this way,get yo Chuck on


Than-ken You Sir ! Other than the great flavors, the thing can handle all kinds of neglect/abuse and comes beautiful every time.
My las one there i almost binned. It was very small, been in and out of flower 2-3 times in 2-3 weeks !! I only threw it in due to space, not a single fan leave .... but :

Honey Cookies sound Schweeeeeeet


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 14, 2018)

A shot of a drying GMO x Swayze nug.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I ran out of jars. I am going to say Brisco’s Copper Orgi yields pretty well.
> I thought I was done trimming and found that straggler still hanging up.
> 
> 570 watts of “bad” LEDs over a 34” square. Over a pound with minimal veg, I am happy as heck with that.


me, too


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> me, too
> 
> View attachment 4249064


Finally broke 1g per watt! And 90% of it is head stash worthy.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 14, 2018)

Briscoe County Orgi f2 #1 @ 30 days. Untopped. Getting frosty.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

The young person’s guide to Brisco’s Copper Orgi phenotypes, based on anecdotal evidence from six females:

#1 chemmy profile, pine, menthol, death smells, stretchy and branchy, bitch to trim, looks to be awesome smoke. Would probably go ~10 weeks, if I had let it. Chem lovers would love smoking this, nobody would like trimming it...would likely be good for extracts. It yields well, but trimming sucked. It usually does, hah!

#2 sweet, hashy, stocky plant, some fruity smells that are close to bubblegum, with a bit of chem and some indolic (wee wee) notes, but not a lot of it. Very easy to trim, the one I happened to keep, which is a joy. A 9 weeker, maybe a bit more. Dense with minimal branching or larf.

#3 mint, hashy-tasting nag champa notes came out in the smoke after drying, really strong mint, some complex musk, did I mention mint? And bubblegum? Weird, cool. Lots of bubblegum, which shows up less prominently in the other fruity ones, too.

#4 Very leafy, high leaf to calyx but with by far the thickest colas, the fastest finisher, mostly sweet candy smells, maybe a hint of vague citrus. Moderate bitch to trim but the best yielder of the group in terms of top shelf flower. #1 is probably he best yielder for extracts. Wait, that’s blueberry. It actually reminds me of a good old school blueberry a lot, with some cheese even, a total throwback compared with all the others.

#5 My favorite overall, high calyx to leaf ratio with balanced mint, chem and complex fruity candy smells. So easy to trim, a little branchy underneath and larfy down there, but the mains are uniformly solid and frosty like a Nunavut winter.

#6 another chem leaner, the tallest of the group, smells like a mix between #1 and #3, with the easier to trim structure of #3. Good, balanced chem flavor profile, another ten week phenotype.

I always like chem flavors, but there is a lot of fruit here too. Every one of these ladies is bang-on, don’t share with newbs, face-meltingly potent. (A possible exception is the blueberry-like throwback, but it is no slouch) After a decent cure it should all be head stash worthy. I know very little about the ancestral provenance of the parent strains, I am using my senses the best I am able, and generally try to avoid getting spoiled on what I “should” taste and smell.


----------



## promedz (Dec 14, 2018)

question i wanna start to experiment on some crosses! now when searching for my male if i happen to find one i like! do ppl or can you keep a male alive through cloning or do you keep him in veg? how would i go about keeping a stud!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

promedz said:


> question i wanna start to experiment on some crosses! now when searching for my male if i happen to find one i like! do ppl or can you keep a male alive through cloning or do you keep him in veg? how would i go about keeping a stud!


Males will clone and reveg, just like females, but a lot of folks starting out harvest pollen from a one-time flowering male, then keep it dry in the freezer to pollinate multiple generations of crosses. A little pollen goes a long way. It all depends on your personal space, intent, goals, and risk profile.

I have done precisely zero chucks, so take the advice of others with more experience over mine.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The young person’s guide to Brisco’s Copper Orgi phenotypes, based on anecdotal evidence from six females:
> 
> #1 chemmy profile, pine, menthol, death smells, stretchy and branchy, bitch to trim, looks to be awesome smoke. Would probably go ~10 weeks, if I had let it. Chem lovers would love smoking this, nobody would like trimming it...would likely be good for extracts. It yields well, but trimming sucked. It usually does, hah!
> 
> ...


So you're saying you didn't get the persimmon pheno?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So you're saying you didn't get the persimmon pheno?


Not as far as you know.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 14, 2018)

It is getting a bit cold outside for the Nigerian Sunshine male


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not as far as you know.


Man....that cover sucked.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 14, 2018)

New things for the new year. These will run 12/12 in various size containeed from party cup to 1.5 gal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....that cover sucked for anyone that experienced the original. And also those that didn't.


Which one? This is the first recording. 




Then came the byrds





Though this one is pretty darn good too, lol


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Which one? This is the first recording.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought for a second I was on the Cover song thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

too larry said:


> I thought for a second I was on the Cover song thread.


I didn't realize "Jesus is just alright" was a cover song so Amos's comment had me youtube searching. I love our previous generations' music over current shit. Curiosity is all.


----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't realize "Jesus is just alright" was a cover song so Amos's comment had me youtube searching. I love our previous generations' music over current shit. Curiosity is all.


You can spend lots of time on wicki wicki figuring out who did what first.

Today I saw someone on You Tube list Bob Welch's Sentimental Lady as a cover. In their mind, since Fleetwood Mac recorded it before he did, him writing it didn't matter.

But. . . . . . .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> New things for the new year. These will run 12/12 in various size containeed from party cup to 1.5 gal.
> View attachment 4249259


Nice rig. Are the lights/heatsinks slideable? I want to build frames using this but having the ability to slide the lights back and forth.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Man....that cover sucked.


Your cover sucks, that’s what you do. You do that.

Don’t you dis my Doobies.

Well-placed pedantry, @thenotsoesoteric

Whatever with the Doobies, truthfully, just don’t start shitting on The Band or these eyes are cryin’.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice rig. Are the lights/heatsinks slideable? I want to build frames using this but having the ability to slide the lights back and forth.


Yeah, I wanted and adjustable setup and it seems the 2020 aluminum extrusion was the way to go, cheaper than the maker bar or maker rail whatever.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Yeah, I wanted and adjustable setup and it seems the 2020 aluminum extrusion was the way to go, cheaper than the maker bar or maker rail whatever.


Yea,I saw those maker beams,even thought about grabbing one of their kits and making a couple of fixtures out of them. 
Looks like 2020 it is. Did you source all the accessories at the same place as the 2020?


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea,I saw those maker beams,even thought about grabbing one of their kits and making a couple of fixtures out of them.
> Looks like 2020 it is. Did you source all the accessories at the same place as the 2020?


The bar, elbows, nuts and bolts was a combo deal on amazon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> The bar, elbows, nuts and bolts was a combo deal on amazon.


Thanks,gotta link?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Your cover sucks, that’s what you do. You do that.
> 
> Don’t you dis my Doobies.
> 
> ...


I like a couple of there songs, but never did listen to one of their albums. 1st singer was great.
I can't stand their 2nd singer Michael McDonald and his solo act.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I like a couple of there songs, but never did listen to one of their albums. 1st singer was great.
> I can't stand their 2nd singer Michael McDonald and his solo act.


What a fool believes is a jam but I get the not liking Mikey.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What a fool believes is a jam but I get the not liking Mikey.


That was hilarious!


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lol, but seriously I go for nice structure, good smells and resin in flower. I'm not huge on the only keeping the latest flowering male. If my better looking male puts out sacks faster then so be it. I'm not gonna keep a weaker male just because it flowers later.
> 
> I know I remember DJ or some other breeder saying the faster flowering male are more hemp than drug producing genes or something to that effect.


i believe this borders on beastiality


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2018)

I will be flowering my orgi f2s soon they had a much longer veg than expected not due to vigor or any plant problems. Just been very busy they will be up potted tomorrow and put in the flower room in roughly 2 weeks


----------



## Houstini (Dec 15, 2018)

Having a hard time choosing males so I picked up 2 more tents


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks,gotta link?


I have to reorder, i'll pm you, when I do.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 15, 2018)

@BobBitchen bred meltdown #1 around 45 days. Smells gassy, atm. I'm guessing periods of cold, wet roots, this round, have affected yield, but I'd say she's doing fine, otherwise.
Lowers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> I have to reorder, i'll pm you, when I do.


Preciatecha!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 15, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Having a hard time choosing males so I picked up 2 more tents


Atta Boy!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I like a couple of there songs, but never did listen to one of their albums. 1st singer was great.
> I can't stand their 2nd singer Michael McDonald and his solo act.


This'll change your mind...or not.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This'll change your mind...or not.


Sorry, it didn't help. 
The whole Disco Rock thing of the late 70's and the early early 80's, will not be missed by yours truly.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 16, 2018)

G13 xtangpow week 2.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Pre98 bubba x mimosa on deck!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Grape og micro shots day 61, was going to harvest but decided to take a tester instead. Let it go another couple of days.  


got to have some Christmas smoke.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 16, 2018)

Grapefruit cut looking pretty and colorful as a pregnant mom

Male used was hibernate by GPS


  


Magoo


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That was hilarious!


It smells like ass in here!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Grape og micro shots day 61, was going to harvest but decided to take a tester instead. Let it go another couple of days.View attachment 4249994 View attachment 4249995
> 
> View attachment 4249996
> got to have some Christmas smoke.


Nice, was/is this your cross? What's the grape side's origins?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

ORGI f2 for the morning in VapCap. Seems to be great for ideas and thinking but don’t know if they are good ideas or if I am thinking straight. Quite relaxing and enjoyable tho.

Now for a hit or 2 through the Underdog!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice, was/is this your cross? What's the grape side's origins?


Nah it’s Cali connection grape og, They day its grape romulan x Tahoe og kush s1... smells of artificial grape flavouring. Been told with Cali connection you could get herm issues, with this I didn’t thankfully, also growing some Blackwater and thats had no issues either.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2018)

Slymeball and goofy grape bouncing back after a complete light schedule mess up. Lights completely out for two days, twice in two weeks. Nice little stress test for them lol smh

 

That leggy old gal is joti's bcd x cherry Durban, produced about 100 cuts before thrown into flower. Her cuts will eventually get hit with any studs i may find from this hunt. 

She carries a nice ludens cherry cough drop smell with a bit of menthol behind it. Almost a deep maroon/ blood red color that produces purple trichs, which can't be picked up with my phone scope on the actual bud, just the green leaves. 

Gives a nice balanced Stone that can keep you going unless smoked too much. She knocks me down a few pegs and puts me out if i smoke a joint to myself. happy high if I'm just smoking dingers. 

The lowers that i let go another 10 days after taking the tops


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry, it didn't help.
> .


" 'cause you';ve got a long way to go [ such a long way to go}."


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm doing a test run of my most recent chucks, with my Dogtrap x Golden Glue male. It's day 6 and I've got 100% germ rates on the Wicked Clementine Bx and Bubba's D's.
High germ rates on the Jelly Pie cross and slow germ rates on my Malawi cross.
Not a single Lucky #7 cross has broke ground, which is stange, because they are very nice and plump seeds. Time will tell.

My taylor made packs on day 6
Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11, have a high germ rate
I De La D (chem d/I-95 X I-95), has a high germ rate
Yuck Mouth (GMO x Dosido's) low germ rate


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

@Bakersfield Interested in that golden glue. Was it by redeye genetics? I just soaked my 3 freebie beans of it. Hoping for a female glue leaner.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Bakersfield Interested in that golden glue. Was it by redeye genetics? I just soaked my 3 freebie beans of it. Hoping for a female glue leaner.


This is an excellent cross by Red Eyed Genetics.
Big plump kush nugs, with all the frost of Gg#4.
Potency is on the upper good scale and very relaxing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> This is an excellent cross by Red Eyed Genetics.
> Big plump kush nugs, with all the frost of Gg#4.
> Potency is on the upper good scale and very relaxing.


Thank you for that info. How long did you take it?Looks like we are playing thread tag...lol.. see you on the other side!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

@Amos Otis the copper tony is a crazy lil bugger. It may be 5" tall with maybe 8 nodes? Gonna go grab some pics after the game goes off.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Amos Otis the copper tony is a crazy lil bugger. It may be 5" tall with maybe 8 nodes? Gonna go grab some pics after the game goes off.


Disclaimer: that is not an 'official' Brisco release. Just something I thought / think is funny. If it turns out to be the new grail, it's all yours. If it doesn't, it's all yours.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 16, 2018)

I have 2 in my flower closet:

-Bangi Haze (Nepali dominant)
-Oldtimer’s Haze

In my veg closet:

-SR-71 Purple Kush x AJ’s Sour Diesel IBL
-Katsu Bubba x Vietnam Black/Thai
-Monkey Paw (Old Michigan cut) x Orient Express
-Trench Foot (it might have been another SR-71 PK, I may have mixed this one up. Time will tell.)
-Purple Haze/Malawi x Oldtimer’s Haze
-4x East Coast Sour Diesel (cut)
-Katsu Bubba Kush (cut)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Disclaimer: that is not an 'official' Brisco release. Just something I thought / think is funny. If it turns out to be the new grail, it's all yours. If it doesn't, it's all yours.


Ha! Disclaimer duly noted. 
Copper Tony

 
 
Sweet Dixie
 
 
 
My apologies for the pic dump.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

Kick his a$$, Dixie !


----------



## Abiqua (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone familiar with any chem x cinderella99 crosses? Anything recent commercially?

Whats the quickest finishing Chem these days, anything standout?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2018)

Well they sure like going large. Found my favorite, reeks of lemon meringue and shes only vegging haha... 

Companion planting for the fucking win look how that poor grape vine got nailed and nothing on the herb.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for that info. How long did you take it?Looks like we are playing thread tag...lol.. see you on the other side!


I went 9 weeks with them. A very vigorous


Abiqua said:


> Anyone familiar with any chem x cinderella99 crosses? Anything recent commercially?
> 
> Whats the quickest finishing Chem these days, anything standout?


I've got a pack of Chem D x C99 by Dominion Seed Company that i won at auction. This was before Dominion Seed Company had made any drops to the seed banks. They're probably testers. 
  
However, i know that Dominion does offer Chem 91 x C99 commercially.
I haven't found the time to grow them yet.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went 9 weeks with them. A very vigorous
> 
> I've got a pack of Chem D x C99 by Dominion Seed Company that i won at auction. This was before Dominion Seed Company had made any drops to the seed banks. They're probably testers.
> View attachment 4250483 View attachment 4250484
> ...


he's posted recent photos of a grow of those. Looks killer.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went 9 weeks with them. A very vigorous
> 
> I've got a pack of Chem D x C99 by Dominion Seed Company that i won at auction. This was before Dominion Seed Company had made any drops to the seed banks. They're probably testers.
> View attachment 4250483 View attachment 4250484
> ...


If its Dominion I will grow it. Very impressed with those cats eh.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 17, 2018)

GMO x Dessert Breath
 

Legend OG x Dessert Breath
 

Couldn't wait, had to pop a few  Have 3x GMO and 4x Legend that I'll squeeze into my next run. Cheers Gen


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 17, 2018)

Graveyard Whisperer plant no.1 chopped day 64, plant 2 was chopped at 51, 56 would have probably been ideal for it, I think 64 was just fine for this pheno.
GW1
   
GW2


Right now no1 smells like a juicy onion fart.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 17, 2018)

Hitting jars tonight, GMO x Swayze #2.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone know what's up with Southern Cross? Saw a post on ig saying they are having a fire sale,everything's gotta go. They are shutting down and starting over.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 17, 2018)

I made a chemD x c99 in 2009, the cindy steps on the chem notes quite often. 
I still have the pollen from that chuck if anyone needs dust.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 17, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Anyone know what's up with Southern Cross? Saw a post on ig saying they are having a fire sale,everything's gotta go. They are shutting down and starting over.


Looks like they are revamping


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he's posted recent photos of a grow of those. Looks killer.


I will have to search that out. The cross sounds epic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I made a chemD x c99 in 2009, the cindy steps on the chem notes quite often.
> I still have the pollen from that chuck if anyone needs dust.



2009 would mean original C99.
I hear todays C99 is not the same.
I'm very interested in learning more.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> 2009 would mean original C99.
> I hear todays C99 is not the same.
> I'm very interested in learning more.


Someone asked about this, the friend who gifted me the pollen is the only one who would know and I haven't spoken to him since 2010 or 2011. He was an icmag member but I don't think he grows any longer.

The cindy terps smother almost every cross it was used in. It's a bit of a downer if you are looking for the mothers to shine in the cross imo.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Someone asked about this, the friend who gifted me the pollen is the only one who would know and I haven't spoken to him since 2010 or 2011. He was an icmag member but I don't think he grows any longer.
> 
> The cindy terps smother almost every cross it was used in. It's a bit of a downer if you are looking for the mothers to shine in the cross imo.


That could be a good thing for some breeders.
If Chem D potency would transfer over to the C99 and you were left with a super potent early finishing Sativa that carried some of those fruity terps.


----------



## main cola (Dec 17, 2018)

I have to thank @Amos Otis for these..I just received them today and I’m excited to run them


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Graveyard Whisperer plant no.1 chopped day 64, plant 2 was chopped at 51, 56 would have probably been ideal for it, I think 64 was just fine for this pheno.
> GW1
> View attachment 4250574 View attachment 4250575 View attachment 4250577 View attachment 4250578
> GW2
> ...


Looking & sounding good..


----------



## Houstini (Dec 17, 2018)

Greetings from the love triangle love tent!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That could be a good thing for some breeders.
> If Chem D potency would transfer over to the C99 and you were left with a super potent early finishing Sativa that carried some of those fruity terps.


coveted Sour Apple is Sour D or original D x C99. Now you see why folks are trying the 91 and ChemD. IMHO the ChemD x C99 be bout the best, but jmho


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Graveyard Whisperer plant no.1 chopped day 64, plant 2 was chopped at 51, 56 would have probably been ideal for it, I think 64 was just fine for this pheno.
> GW1
> View attachment 4250574 View attachment 4250575 View attachment 4250577 View attachment 4250578
> GW2
> ...


"Excuse me Sir. What is that wonderful fragrance you're wearing?"

"Oh, that's just my Juicy Onion Fart blasting, B!"

Gotta love the stanky ass bud.


----------



## Serverchris (Dec 18, 2018)

Abiqua said:


> Anyone familiar with any chem x cinderella99 crosses? Anything recent commercially?
> 
> Whats the quickest finishing Chem these days, anything standout?


The duke diamond vault at seeds here now has chem 91x c99 for sale. I've seen it grown and it was a good yielded and had kind of an onion BO smell on the ones I saw.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 18, 2018)

(Golden Gage x Dank Sinatra) x (Kush4 x GHASH)

Only made these beans towards end of winter, struggled to get many flowers so I only got 9 seeds Literally ran clones in solos outdoors. Beans were soooo small I am amazed they grew at all.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I like a couple of there songs, but never did listen to one of their albums. 1st singer was great.
> I can't stand their 2nd singer Michael McDonald and his solo act.


Not everyone likes him, I get that too, but he is a massive talent. Kenny Loggins too, don’t sleep on Kenny. Not everyone likes Geddy Lee, in a similar way, there’s no accounting for taste.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not everyone likes him, I get that too, but he is a massive talent. Kenny Loggins too, don’t sleep on Kenny. Not everyone likes Geddy Lee, in a similar way, there’s no accounting for taste.


Must be nice bein HMFIC. LMFAO, just a heads up to others onthat slack thing about personal info, i dgaf, but others might.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not everyone likes him, I get that too, but he is a massive talent. Kenny Loggins too, don’t sleep on Kenny. Not everyone likes Geddy Lee, in a similar way, there’s no accounting for taste.


Most of my friends love Rush and I couldn't roll my eyes hard enough to display my distain for their sound. 

Great band, super talented musicians, intelligent dudes well educated but for the life of me I just can't feel their groove. 

Subdivisons is the only song I actually like that they do and I believe that one is considered a little poppy by Rush standards. And it's not Geddy's voice or anything, just a groove thing. Way too complex for me, lol. 
But I'll give them this one for sure:


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Must be nice bein HMFIC. LMFAO, just a heads up to others onthat slack thing about personal info, i dgaf, but others might.


Slack has really good tools for managing privacy these days. Plus, only folks invited by me can join from here out. If anyone is concerned I am willing to help, thanks for joining. I have a friend in town from the other side of the continent and Christmas is coming like a Westoerosi winter, I may not be around here much in the next few days.

Anyone who knows doesn’t care, anyone who cares doesn’t know, re: HMFIC, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Great band, super talented musicians, intelligent dudes well educated but for the life of me I just can't feel their groove.


Be cool, or be left out, eso.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Slack has really good tools for managing privacy these days. Plus, only folks invited by me can join from here out. If anyone is concerned I am willing to help, thanks for joining. I have a friend in town from the other side if the continent and Christmas is coming like a Westoerosi winter, I may not be around here much in the next few days.
> 
> Anyone who knows doesn’t care, anyone who cares doesn’t know, re: HMFIC, lol.


Im sure the site itself is fine, just noticed user entered names apear, so someone might have entered their name and not wanted to.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 18, 2018)

For the most part I don't usually get excited about a plant in veg. But this one here has my attention. I posted this one a week or so ago, it was the seed that was cracked open, so I tossed it in with a reveg plant and it actually came up.

I went out of town thursday night and came home monday night. So this is just 4-5 days growth. It went from working on its 5th node to its 8th, and is still very squat at about eight inches tall. It also went from five finger leaves to nine finger leaves. I'm pretty curious how this one will turn out, and I'm hoping it's a dude. I know it's not likely given how short it is but, that could be handy to tame a lanky strain.

It can only be one of four crosses, and I'm thinking it must be one of the cnc f2's, ( I f2'd two phenos ) nothing from those crosses looked remotely close to this. So I'm thinking I found something a little farther back in the gene pool. Time will tell, but it looks like it could go beast mode for sure.

Thursday
 
Monday


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

I learned to play the drums by having a Rush record and a few drum sets given to me as a young tyke. So, yea.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Most of my friends love Rush and I couldn't roll my eyes hard enough to display my distain for their sound.
> 
> Great band, super talented musicians, intelligent dudes well educated but for the life of me I just can't feel their groove.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of prog rock bands. The exquisite musicianship of these bands is wasted on me.

I prefer a more Bluesy, grimy and funky sound or the terrorizing onslaught of Swedish Death Metal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not a fan of prog rock bands. The exquisite musicianship of these bands is wasted on me.
> 
> I prefer a more Bluesy, grimy and funky sound or the terrorizing onslaught of Swedish Death Metal.


Bunch my buddies like heavier music than I for sure but the one name that I remember for sure was Pig slaughter, lol. Their drums just sound like a machine gun, that double bass didn't stop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I learned to play the drums by having a Rush record and a few drum sets given to me as a young tyke. So, yea.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bunch my buddies like heavier music than I for sure but the one name that I remember for sure was Pig slaughter, lol. Their drums just sound like a machine gun, that double bass didn't stop.


That was mostly in my 20's, now I dig on neo psychadelic, shoe gaze, neo funk, electronica - I've always loved various electronic music and whatever they call the dirty acoustic Southern music of bands like Devil Makes 3.
Love the Black Keys, Queens of The Stone age, and many more.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 19, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well they sure like going large. Found my favorite, reeks of lemon meringue and shes only vegging haha...
> 
> Companion planting for the fucking win look how that poor grape vine got nailed and nothing on the herb.
> View attachment 4250469


What's the strain or cross ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4251563


I would not take either of those gigs past 1992, Zep reunion or Bobby Plant...hard pass. But, then again, I am going to be a rock star...someday. In 1968 I would have blown Jimmy Page, for a mere chance to jam with him for an hour, for 7 pence. Now he seems old, slow, and stupid, (he is) but back in the day he was top-notch. The thing about “truth” is it relies on a time-stamp, inevitably.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bunch my buddies like heavier music than I for sure but the one name that I remember for sure was Pig slaughter, lol. Their drums just sound like a machine gun, that double bass didn't stop.


Pig Destroyer. and its American grindcore, not Swedish Death metal. Thats like calling a reg seed an auto fem. 

edit: oh i see it was another user describing another type of metal, my bad. 

I like metal and I also like that dancehall/rudeboy beat, and also afro rhythms.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 19, 2018)

Blackberry Smoke is the ticket around my house, wife and I both love them. Started spring with them in concert and ended summer with another one of their concerts.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2018)

Lips of a Angel (when I'm drunk & thinking of my past flings)

Sweating bullets (when I'm working out)

Across 110 street(when I'm getting money) or pusherman<best ever.

I love it all


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 19, 2018)

Wedding cake x swayze @genuity


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 19, 2018)

If you guys like that funky blues metal sound check out Graveyard


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Zero germination on my Lucky 7s cross - reminds me of the early complaints at Gu, that the Lucky 7s wouldn't sprout. They are nice and plump seeds with mucho stippling.
They dried for 2 months before entering the refrigeration unit.
I'm going to attempt to sprout another bunch, crack there shells and see if they sprout.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Across 110 street(when I'm getting money) or pusherman<best ever.
> 
> I love it all


So do you cats know there is a really cool music section on RIU? You peeps might actually dig it....especially MY posts. 

@genuity - check the last post on this page 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-are-you-listening-to.452000/page-600


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 19, 2018)

Harvest day lower section of south beach breeze no complaints here


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4251788 Harvest day lower section of south beach breeze no complaints here


Looking like sherbet to me...nice


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2018)

Jars for the GMO x Swayze.


----------



## bighitter420 (Dec 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jars for the GMO x Swayze.
> View attachment 4251804 View attachment 4251805 View attachment 4251806


That looks fantastic!!!! You are killing it as always, Lubda. Well done.
Cant wait to read the smoke report.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Pig Destroyer. and its American grindcore, not Swedish Death metal. Thats like calling a reg seed an auto fem.
> 
> edit: oh i see it was another user describing another type of metal, my bad.
> 
> I like metal and I also like that dancehall/rudeboy beat, and also afro rhythms.


I figured I got the name wrong, and yeah I had no idea where they were from but I figured the US.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I figured I got the name wrong, and yeah I had no idea where they were from but I figured the US.


hah I reread that from this morning and it sounded a lot more matter-of-fact than I meant it to be. I wasn't trying to be rude, sorry. 

So I have a male that was in flower for a week to sex, then was back in veg for like a month, and is now dropping pollin in veg. will that pollinate the vegging females there too? I was gonna hit them anyways so NBD, just curious if, since they're still vegging, if they can get pregnant. I'm assuming no but figured I'd ask. Thanks. I'll post a photo of him later. He's making me proud. since I got no experience and all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah I reread that from this morning and it sounded a lot more matter-of-fact than I meant it to be. I wasn't trying to be rude, sorry.
> 
> So I have a male that was in flower for a week to sex, then was back in veg for like a month, and is now dropping pollin in veg. will that pollinate the vegging females there too? I was gonna hit them anyways so NBD, just curious if, since they're still vegging, if they can get pregnant. I'm assuming no but figured I'd ask. Thanks. I'll post a photo of him later. He's making me proud. since I got no experience and all.


No worries bro.

As for the male, if the veg females have any hairs showing then those can be pollinated but shouldnt effect things just give you a seed or two.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

_Sweet Dixie_
  #3


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

How long did you take her @Amos Otis?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> How long did you take her @Amos Otis?


AS long as she wanted, are you kidding? Oh, you mean the weed? #1 was 63, #2 was 64, #3 was 64, and #4 [ chopped but not posted] was 67.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> "Oh, that's just my Juicy Onion Fart blasting, B!"


Let me eat a bowl of onions and get back to ya!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

The girls are starting to come of age. 




The tent is looking green and lush, the lvtks, black dog blackberry pheno, black dog tequila sunrise pheno are popping hairs. 
 

Think the goji will help bulk on some weight to the black dogs and I'm not sure what will happen with the lvtk but I'm ready to find out!

The 3 black dogs, from the left: tequila sunrise pheno, blackberry pheno, and non keeper pheno which is still berry tasting and nice smoke


----------



## raggyb (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I learned to play the drums by having a Rush record and a few drum sets given to me as a young tyke. So, yea.


nothing wrong with that song (Subdivisions)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The girls are starting to come of age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIRE!! Well done brother


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> _Sweet Dixie_
> View attachment 4251896  #3View attachment 4251892 View attachment 4251893 View attachment 4251894 View attachment 4251895


That's a pretty girl you got there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> FIRE!! Well done brother


Thanks mane! I'm stoked to see what these 3 ladies will do with this goji pollen. I love the flavors on the black dogs and all they need is a little more in the yield department, and the lvtk is just straight hash blast but could use a touch in the flavor department. Hopefully this lvtk is like The white cut that adds resin and dense buds but lets cross flavors through.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 19, 2018)

Tents showed up today, these 4 smell best out of the 11 males I had. Let’s make some babies! Sour lime og, mimosa, tangie x jilly bean, and docs slymeball


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice @Houstini watcha gonna touch 'em to?


----------



## Houstini (Dec 19, 2018)

Next round is looking like huckleberry x Durban poison, wedding cake f2 regs, starflight guava, hazeman’s sour grapes x sour grapes, some heirloom skunk and a couple others. And whatever of those that get crossed with eachother


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Next round is looking like huckleberry x Durban poison, wedding cake f2 regs, starflight guava, hazeman’s sour grapes x sour grapes, some heirloom skunk and a couple others. And whatever of those that get crossed with eachother


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's a pretty girl you got there


Thanks, brotato chip. They're almost all gone, along w/ Pete, Carla, and Candy, But I'm holding on to a few. You see anything you'd fancy, just holla, amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

# 4 Sweet Dixie


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks, brotato chip. They're almost all gone, along w/ Pete, Carla, and Candy, But I'm holding on to a few. You see anything you'd fancy, just holla, amigo.


Which cross are they Broseph?
I found these a few days ago. The carrier pigeon delivered these when I was out of town.

 
Broseph
The highest rank a bro can obtain in all of brodom. Totally brotastic, hella tan, and consumes only beefs broganoff and Natty Light.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

Copper Chem f2 and ORGI F2 on the rotation for vaping this fine Thursday morning!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Which cross are they Broseph?
> I found these a few days ago. The carrier pigeon delivered these when I was out of town.
> 
> View attachment 4252131
> ...


Well I'll be, which is better than not to be. Copper Orange Tree, once she showed herself to be a very pretty girl, quickly became  , a near impossible namesake to live up to, but she's met all expectations. Looks like you be all set, brofessor.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem f2 and ORGI F2 on the rotation for vaping this fine Thursday morning!


Much thanks for running those, amigo. All of those Copper Chem f2s are gone, except what DCSE might still have. Your reports, even sans pics have been first rate. Looking forward to your smoke experience.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 20, 2018)

Adhesive #1
(GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3)
 

My new secret weapon. Gone a little hard this run on her, she is massive yet has a small appetite


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 20, 2018)

bobqp said:


> What's the strain or cross ?


Shadows and Light x Breathwork. Daddy is a bit weird, he makes a few female flowers so decided to see what his offspring do. 

All females so far. Lets hope they stay healthy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks for running those, amigo. All of those Copper Chem f2s are gone, except what DCSE might still have. Your reports, even sans pics have been first rate. Looking forward to your smoke experience.


Hillbill has 15 Copper Chem f2 beans left, was thinking January but could be March. The ORGI F2 is rushy and nasty strong. Not couchlock but can keep me in one place just thinking. Remember “white outs”?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 20, 2018)

Blue dream

BD x g13hp - Blueberry hp 

BD x sweet tooth ibl - Blue tooth

BDx stardawg - dreamcatcher

BD x stardawg#9 - dream stardawg

BD x stardawg#2 - bluedawg

One of my upcoming projects. I'm really excited to see the subtle nuances on the different stardawg dad's!! This is my summer project. In search of the best BD phenos as well as solid 50/50. The plan is to f2 everything and then mix and match some. 

I have multiple projects like this planned. An effort to recreate these Legends that I have no chance of ever getting the cuts of.

Other projects are:

Ghost og
Skywalker og
Triangle
Wifi 43
Irene og
Fruity pebbles og
Hollywood pk
Headband
Sour Dubble
Animal cookies
Stardawg
Cherry pie
Blue power
GSC
Gelato 33
Grape pie
GG4
86UW hasplant
Starfighter


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

Crossed a fast and strong Sleeskunk to a very potent, loud and stocky Indica pheno of Space Monkey. Seeds a month old. Can’t wait.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 20, 2018)

Not too bad for being 2’ below a 125w cfl. RD Moonshine Haze. Wouldn’t mind some goji og haze!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 20, 2018)

Goji- Totally thought this was a lady for way too long. I’m rather happy that I was wrong with my preflower sexing, this one was particularly tough because of how late it showed and the formation of flowers was extremely tight to the stalk, sorry blurple


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 20, 2018)

Popped 10 [email protected]  6 males and 4 sexy Ladys.. I got rid of the male and kept the girls 3 lady's are in 1 gallon pots and the runt I have it in a solo cup for the solo cup 12/12 competition


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 21, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Popped 10 [email protected]View attachment 4252607 View attachment 4252608 6 males and 4 sexy Ladys.. I got rid of the male and kept the girls 3 lady's are in 1 gallon pots and the runt I have it in a solo cup for the solo cup 12/12 competitionView attachment 4252610


Looking good brother


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Popped 10 [email protected]View attachment 4252607 View attachment 4252608 6 males and 4 sexy Ladys.. I got rid of the male and kept the girls 3 lady's are in 1 gallon pots and the runt I have it in a solo cup for the solo cup 12/12 competitionView attachment 4252610


gonna do some of those next round, I think. Love the gmo crosses


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweet sweet Carla Olson. She smells of sweet oranges, almost like baby aspirin orange. I didn’t do her justice, but she still pumped out some lovely frosted sweet nugs. @Amos Otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sweet sweet Carla Olson. She smells of sweet oranges, almost like baby aspirin orange. I didn’t do her justice, but she still pumped out some lovely frosted sweet nugs. @Amos Otis View attachment 4252757View attachment 4252759 View attachment 4252760


Much thanks for running her, amigo. Have you checked out her vids on YouTube? The collabs w/ Gene Clark in the 80s and Mick Taylor [ former Stones guitarist ] in the 90s are _high_ly recommended.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 21, 2018)

Multiple strain 3x3 tent 200w citizen cobs from timber grown lights 

All hit by hibernate pollen two weeks ago. 
All seem to be pregnant 


  


Magoo


----------



## Houstini (Dec 21, 2018)

Got a few extra seedlings that can go in with my goji male. Slymeball, mimosa, BOG LSD, purple punch, sour lime OG, tangie x jilly bean. Got room for maybe 2, wanna smoke the rest. Input, considering I’m only going off of veg traits


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2018)

Mimosa and slymeball sound ideal.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2018)

Goji punch sounds nice


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 21, 2018)

I made some wifi x goji a few years back. They're really nice. Turned out exactly as I planned-better structure and some goji berry flavor mixed with the wifi Terps. It tasted so nice I called it Ambrosia OG. I really should revisit that and f3 it.

Goji was a great breeder for me


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2018)

Male on right(honeystomper #1) & sundea driver #10(left)
The veg growth on them is very similar.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2018)

Any one got experience with these bodhi strains 

Jabbas stash 
Snow temple 
Dragon fruit 

I got a good handful of these they are f2 of each of those strains


----------



## Houstini (Dec 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mimosa and slymeball sound ideal.


 These are the 2 I’m thinking, I’ll find a nice early showing female goji to put in with the moonshine haze. All the others will go in goji love tent. Love triangle, all phenoes in shack have orange stem rub. Fingers crossed for orange creamsicle pheno coming out in f2s. Pm if ya wanna help search, nothing for sale or trade but I like meeting friends


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2018)

Houstini said:


> These are the 2 I’m thinking, I’ll find a nice early showing female goji to put in with the moonshine haze. All the others will go in goji love tent. Love triangle, all phenoes in shack have orange stem rub. Fingers crossed for orange creamsicle pheno coming out in f2s. Pm if ya wanna help search, nothing for sale or trade but I like meeting friends


I got some sonic screwdriver tga I had a real nice orange creamsicle pheno from that that I loved smell and taste just like the popsicle.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 22, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Adhesive #1
> (GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3)
> View attachment 4252281
> 
> My new secret weapon. Gone a little hard this run on her, she is massive yet has a small appetite


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 22, 2018)

Meltdown's # 2 & 6 at 60 days


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 22, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown's # 2 & 6 at 60 days
> 
> View attachment 4253241 View attachment 4253242


Awesome Bob!! This is a strain that looks like it would live up to its name 
 MELTDOWN!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown's # 2 & 6 at 60 days
> 
> View attachment 4253241 View attachment 4253242


That looks so bitchen’......


----------



## macsnax (Dec 22, 2018)

@Nu-Be , you so crazay! I love you too man!


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> @Nu-Be , you so crazay! I love you too man!


Thanks mac.  Just trying to catch up on showing my thanks to all of you crazy chuckers who've been sneaking gifts under my tree.  I thought I was gonna get a lump of coal, then these started rolling in...









Nightmare OG from the kind feller with the Mac crosses above. 










So many of you have been so gracious and giving to me, y'all really define what it means to have Christmas spirit. Non-denominational, of course. 

I'm also finally moving to a rec legal state. Gonna be a happy new year!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 22, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks mac.  Just trying to catch up on showing my thanks to all of you crazy chuckers who've been sneaking gifts under my tree.  I thought I was gonna get a lump of coal, then these started rolling in...
> 
> View attachment 4253319
> 
> ...


Looks like you're going to have a very merry Xmas. I haven't popped your dank sinatra's yet, but I'm itching to. Happy holidays brother.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

what are we looking for in the dank sinatras? Also, you made a bewitched f2 cross, any info on that one? Thanks Nube, you rock. So does your friends. Peace and karma. Seen auction on IG yesterday they had the frank zappas up for sale. Bet those are dandy, too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

3 Goofy Grapes 100% germ! Fresh viable beans...yessir! These babies cracked and pop'd quickly.  Thank you @genuity and southern cross!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> Thanks mac.  Just trying to catch up on showing my thanks to all of you crazy chuckers who've been sneaking gifts under my tree.  I thought I was gonna get a lump of coal, then these started rolling in...
> 
> View attachment 4253319
> 
> ...


Where you moving to?


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> what are we looking for in the dank sinatras? Also, you made a bewitched f2 cross, any info on that one? Thanks Nube, you rock. So does your friends. Peace and karma. Seen auction on IG yesterday they had the frank zappas up for sale. Bet those are dandy, too.


The *Dank Sinatra F2* were open pollination of 3 girls and 4 guys, so you're gonna get a large variety. Most are squat, sturdy plants, but there are stretchers to be found. A few good producers, too, this strain doesn't like being rootbound, so give them plenty of space to grow.

There's some berry and lime notes in the F1 (see my pics and notes in the bodhi & Useful threads), but the F2 so far have produced dank fruit smells. The biggest plants aren't always the best. There's some smaller ones that pack a real wallop, like the blueberry skunk pheno (looks like cookies with a blue sheen) that's been found by others who made F2. Prolly best to ask some of the folks who have run them, such as @torontoke and @Bubby'sndalab and a few folks from other forums. Here's torontoke's smoke report of his 7 DS F2 phenos, this link and the post after it:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/shootin-fer-mids-if-im-lucky.957103/page-23#post-14566991

As for the *B-witched F3*, I made them as a seed increase from the F2 testers sent out by phnerd / spartan family genetics back when he was with Ocean Grown, and back when the strain was still named B-witched F2, not Dionysus as it stands today. Anyway, here's a few pics. I chose a lime leaning dad, which phnerd said was rare, and hit these three ladies:



#2 (middle, lime pheno, mild flavor, most relaxed effects)



#8 (left in the lineup, musky evergreen shrub stank, best buds of the bunch, hybrid up effects)



#9 (right plant in the lineup, berry mint, threw nanners at the end, so she got pulled about a week before she should have, not impressed with the smoke)



I'd look for vigorous plants that are heavy feeders. Try to identify lime leaners - they'll be obviously sour on a stem rub. I didn't get any cake or baked goods phenos, but there are some real nice ones out there if you look at IG.



macsnax said:


> Looks like you're going to have a very merry Xmas. I haven't popped your dank sinatra's yet, but I'm itching to. Happy holidays brother.


Thanks, you too! 



LubdaNugs said:


> Where you moving to?


Boulder-ish, but I won't be any closer to you than I am now. Sadly! I'll still make it out to the SLV a few times a year, so I'll holler atcha this summer.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2018)

Nu-Be said:


> The *Dank Sinatra F2* were open pollination of 3 girls and 4 guys, so you're gonna get a large variety. Most are squat, sturdy plants, but there are stretchers to be found. A few good producers, too, this strain doesn't like being rootbound, so give them plenty of space to grow.
> 
> There's some berry and lime notes in the F1 (see my pics and notes in the bodhi & Useful threads), but the F2 so far have produced dank fruit smells. The biggest plants aren't always the best. There's some smaller ones that pack a real wallop, like the blueberry skunk pheno (looks like cookies with a blue sheen) that's been found by others who made F2. Prolly best to ask some of the folks who have run them, such as @torontoke and @Bubby'sndalab and a few folks from other forums. Here's torontoke's smoke report of his 7 DS F2 phenos, this link and the post after it:
> 
> ...


Boulder has a lot of redeeming qualities. I prefer the mountains, but if I had to live on the front range, I’d choose the Boulder area.


----------



## THT (Dec 22, 2018)

Been a while,

Looking through some Orange blossom special f2's. The OBS Male was very orange smelling and I was hoping to find some of his influence. 


OBS f2 #1 smells more like a sweet stardawg


OBS f2#2 is all orange peels, success!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2018)

THT said:


> Been a while,
> 
> Looking through some Orange blossom special f2's. The OBS Male was very orange smelling and I was hoping to find some of his influence.
> View attachment 4253418
> ...


Plans for an F3?


----------



## THT (Dec 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Plans for an F3?


I do plan to work her. thankfully I've already cloned it, but the search is now on for a new suitable male, just had to wait for a bit of space to clear up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had some beans that didn't sprout in the peat pellets after soaking,sinking,cracking,papertowel till tap emerges and into jiffy pellets over the last few weeks. I usually get sprouts 1-3 days after they are in pellets.
> If they aren't up by day 7, I get ta diggin' into the pellets to see what's up. I squeezed some,they mushed up,I tossed them.
> Well I had 2 that were still firm so I just tossed them in an aloe plant I just got. Didn't mind to label them or mark their spots in the pot with a toothpick. Forgot all about them until I went to up pot the Aloe vera plant.
> Well wuddayafuckinknow something sprouted.
> ...


I may just be onto something here! Here's another bean dropped into the Aloe Vera plant forgotten about.....BAM!!!!
  
Nope never transplanted the aloe
Probably don't now. Now that I've found a shifty bean cracker.


----------



## T macc (Dec 23, 2018)

Quick question for you all, I'm running my first cross, Copper Chem (greenpoint) x Hindu Hashplant (Bodhi). I'm only in my second week of flower, but do the stem rubs give you a good idea of which is dominant?

I'm looking basically for a overly frosted Chem and have 1 that smells just like Chemdawg and 2 more that are chem dom. mix of the 2 strains. Might not keep the hashplant phenos; too mellow for me. Not that it was bad; still better than cookie crosses imo


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

T macc said:


> Quick question for you all, I'm running my first cross, Copper Chem (greenpoint) x Hindu Hashplant (Bodhi). I'm only in my second week of flower, but do the stem rubs give you a good idea of which is dominant?
> 
> I'm looking basically for a overly frosted Chem and have 1 that smells just like Chemdawg and 2 more that are chem dom. mix of the 2 strains. Might not keep the hashplant phenos; too mellow for me. Not that it was bad; still better than cookie crosses imo


Stem rub isn’t the best indicator imho since smells change during the grow and after chop. I would focus more on plant structure and looking for traits from the parent you like.


----------



## bobqp (Dec 23, 2018)

Some pics of strains people have sent me. First pic is 3 c99 x Hickok haze and a nice fat dank Sinatra f2 underneath. I decided to let the 3 Hickok haze go untipped and let the ds fill the bottom 3 or foot of the pen up. Havt to go back out tomorrow and build a 3 foot round 6 foot tall cage for them. Plus I need to tip the ds second and third pics are 3 weeks apart inside the mesh is crumbled lime ,Hickok haze and dank Sinatra 2 really happy with there growth. All the soil is from a creek bed full of worms. Last pic is a dark star kush cross. Ready for a transplant into the ground. Cheers for giving me the opportunity to grow these strains and share the seeds. I have ten 6 inch tall tpr x hh that I have t to transplant tomorrow before family arrive. Merry Xmas guys


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2018)

T macc said:


> Quick question for you all, I'm running my first cross, Copper Chem (greenpoint) x Hindu Hashplant (Bodhi). I'm only in my second week of flower, but do the stem rubs give you a good idea of which is dominant?
> 
> I'm looking basically for a overly frosted Chem and have 1 that smells just like Chemdawg and 2 more that are chem dom. mix of the 2 strains. Might not keep the hashplant phenos; too mellow for me. Not that it was bad; still better than cookie crosses imo


Check them in a month and meanwhile have a bowl.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2018)

I put 8 beans into towel on Friday from a Space Monkey dusted by strong Sleeskunk. All 8 are in the Solos with tails!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Just a leaf I saw that stood out on one of my sr71 xSd (sour d )


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok here is my orgi f2 this was my only female that made it I had one other the other 3 were male (kept one). @Amos Otis


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

This is a lucky charms cross I was gifted by Santa last year this is my third and last run of her ( got more beans to revisit this one someday plus her clones are going to a buddy so she’ll be around if I want her back)
@curious2garden


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Just a shot of some stuff in the flower room lucky charms cross cut off on the left


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This is a lucky charms cross I was gifted by Santa last year this is my third and last run of her ( got more beans to revisit this one someday plus her clones are going to a buddy so she’ll be around if I want her back)
> @curious2garden
> View attachment 4253969 View attachment 4253970 View attachment 4253971


She is a lovely girl. Thank you for thinking of me I really enjoyed seeing her. You grow some lovely plants!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry for the double post but I know some of you don’t enter the gps shitshow anymore
Texas butter -gps second run


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> She is a lovely girl. Thank you for thinking of me I really enjoyed seeing her. You grow some lovely plants!


Any time once I’m actually given that macro lens for Christmas. The one I totally didn’t find in the closet . I’ll be pulling out the real camera instead of the phone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Any time once I’m actually given that macro lens for Christmas. The one I totally didn’t find in the closet . I’ll be pulling out the real camera instead of the phone.


I am looking forward to that. As lovely as your girls look with a phone I can only imagine how spectacular they'll look with a good camera/lens.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Blackberry Smoke is the ticket around my house, wife and I both love them. Started spring with them in concert and ended summer with another one of their concerts.


Holy shit. I didn't realize how "big" they've become. I can remember those dudes playing the bars and campgrounds in Laconia during bike wk several yrs in a row. The last time I saw them play was at a pig roast! 
Very cool to see how far they've come. 
I'll bet you and your wife had a great time. They still do Allman Bros covers or just their own stuff?


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy shit. I didn't realize how "big" they've become. I can remember those dudes playing the bars and campgrounds in Laconia during bike wk several yrs in a row. The last time I saw them play was at a pig roast!
> Very cool to see how far they've come.
> I'll bet you and your wife had a great time. They still do Allman Bros covers or just their own stuff?


Mostly their own stuff, but they play come together, street fighting man, three little birds and few other things, most of it is a medley thing. And normally come back out with the opening act and do a cover of some sort. They just released a album with a cover of "You got lucky" that was pretty good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Mostly their own stuff, but they play come together, street fighting man, three little birds and few other things, most of it is a medley thing. And normally come back out with the opening act and do a cover of some sort. They just released a album with a cover of "You got lucky" that was pretty good.


I'm uploading some of their tunes now


----------



## THT (Dec 23, 2018)

I also looked through a few super silver sage x OBS orange Male. Both phenos are pretty much all super silver sage on the nose

#1
  

#2


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Here is my orgi male going to be dating a sonic screwdriver cross in the next few weeks. Has a real citrusy scent coming off of him


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Just a quick updated on the girls they r stacking up nicely! Both the copper orgi have the same bud structure nice and Frosty! The graveyard whistlers have the golf ball nugs very dense they both look pretty much the same one just had slightly bigger buds. Now my triple Purple Rhino Cross with Hickory Haze I have to go opposite phenom 1 long and lanky the other short and stocky. Big shout out to @BigHornBuds @genuity and @Amos Otis great work on this girls can't wait to pop the others!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

I had a handful of these paler looking beans from the LVTK x tangerine power so I'm throwing these two into the freezer for a few days and then try to give them a germ. I probably got 10-15 good brown beans and 10 or so of these paler looking ones that passed the crush test. Not really expecting them to pop and I'd be pissed if a breeder sent me seeds looking like these, well actually haze man did and those grapes 13 popped so here's hoping...
 
The gojis are swelling up nicely. I'm keeping on of the 2 on the left, probably the smaller one in the middle #4. She is much smaller than the far left but her buds are just as big. The seeds are noticeable in all the plants but #4 I can't really see any of the forming seeds so I'm not sure how well she took to the pollen. Hopefully she has plenty of f2 beans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

blackberry pheno black dog
 
purple (peacocking) pheno
 
Knocking on wood but the black dog mommas are looking like they'll have plenty of bud sites for chucking, and I have 4 lvtk clones with 2 being a bit smaller for sure. Goal is to have 50-100 of each cross for the head and at least 10-20 tester packs of each strain. I'm thinking this round I will send out 5 seeds of a particular strain so I can get more out to folks who will grow and show. Definitely a few cats on the list so far so twenty 5 packs of each cross should be kosher. 

Still working on names, not sure if I want to go the edible name group or the fun name group. Marion goji for the blackberry cut x goji or how about peacock kush for the purple pheno x goji etc... Straight peacocking bro.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric's Tang Power 3 f2 #3 around 40 days.
Smells nice. fresh, bubblegum cleaner.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

How long is pollen good for once I pull it out of the freezer? 2 weeks or less? I'll research around but figured I'd take it to the thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Tang Power 3 f2 #3 around 40 days.
> Smells nice. fresh, bubblegum cleaner.View attachment 4254198


Looking good and frosty. Looks like the mom plant for sure, she wasn't the strong orange smelling cut but was the faster denser sativa cut. Nice smoke for sure and it looks like yours will be top shelf too! Kudos.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good and frosty. Looks like the mom plant for sure, she wasn't the strong orange smelling cut but was the faster denser sativa cut. Nice smoke for sure and it looks like yours will be top shelf too! Kudos.


Thanks to you, my friend! Here are a couple quick whole plant pics for structure. These weren't topped. #1
#3


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks to you, my friend! Here are a couple quick whole plant pics for structure. These weren't topped. #1View attachment 4254208
> #3View attachment 4254207


Definitely looks like momma. Here she was in veg with her siblings.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/esos-pheno-hunt.932906/page-4


----------



## Houstini (Dec 24, 2018)

so there’s at least 3 goji f2 projects going on at the moment with each gardener making distinct selections! Awesome work everyone, plantmoreseeds!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

seen goji f3's for sale on strainly and also on auctions on IG. Many have made crosses and further generations of it.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 24, 2018)

Just got some new cuts to play with for x mas  thank you Santa 

Black cherry punch x jelly breath bx from in house 

 


GMO x I95 stardawg aka Krypto from secret society:


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Just got some new cuts to play with for x mas  thank you Santa
> 
> Black cherry punch x jelly breath bx from in house
> 
> ...


well done, sir. I will follow suit after first of year.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Xmas..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Xmas Chuckers


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4254544
> Merry Xmas Chuckers


Love the logo bro


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas you mutha chuckers!!!


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Santa stoped by today big thanks to @Bakersfield! 
Hope to do them Justice.
Marry Xmas everyone!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

I need to get some cbd tincture for my mother and I had been getting it through gps cbd but they're sold out. Anyone recommend a good supplier here in the states? Preferably one that you've used a time or two. Cheers and merry holidays, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Santa stoped by today big thanks to @Bakersfield!
> Hope to do them Justice.
> Marry Xmas everyone!


Bubby Hotep...almost an extremely good strain name. 

Almost.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I need to get some cbd tincture for my mother and I had been getting it through gps cbd but they're sold out. Anyone recommend a good supplier here in the states? Preferably one that you've used a time or two. Cheers and merry holidays, lol.


I've used Lazarus Naturals, bought tincture and cbd coconut oil for my dog and I'm pretty happy with their product. Also, if you happen to be a veteran, they offer... I want to say 40% off purchase price for veterans.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Bubby Hotep...almost an extremely good strain name.
> 
> Almost.


Bubba Hotep was taken.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I need to get some cbd tincture for my mother and I had been getting it through gps cbd but they're sold out. Anyone recommend a good supplier here in the states? Preferably one that you've used a time or two. Cheers and merry holidays, lol.


Ditto, ideally USA grown/sourced/processed if can be established


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry X-mas Gen and All!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've used Lazarus Naturals, bought tincture and cbd coconut oil for my dog and I'm pretty happy with their product. Also, if you happen to be a veteran, they offer... I want to say 40% off purchase price for veterans.


Thanks man, I just ordered a couple from here and I'm gonna have her log on and see if she can get low income discount. Plus this tincture is 750mg vs 400mg from gps.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks man, I just ordered a couple from here and I'm gonna have her log on and see if she can get low income discount. Plus this tincture is 750mg vs 400mg from gps.


Hope it helps your mom. My dog has problems with her knee, and their cbd coconut oil really helps when I rub it in good. I'm a believer in the benefits of cbd for inflammation at the very least.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hope it helps your mom. My dog has problems with her knee, and their cbd coconut oil really helps when I rub it in good. I'm a believer in the benefits of cbd for inflammation at the very least.


Thank you sir! 

My mom suffers from RA rheumatoid arthritis and said the cbd tincture and balm are the only things that actually help with pain and swelling. Once I have more space Im gonna grow cbd/hemp for oil and concentrates for her on the regular.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> My mom suffers from RA rheumatoid arthritis and said the cbd tincture and balm are the only things that actually help with pain and swelling. Once I have more space Im gonna grow cbd/hemp for oil and concentrates for her on the regular.


I've only tried a couple of brands of CBD, but this company has a lot of mileage for the buck. They have great coupon codes as well for 50% off etc.
I noticed it worked well on my pains at first, but didn't seem to do as much after a month or so unless I smoked with it.
I slept like a baby though.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> My mom suffers from RA rheumatoid arthritis and said the cbd tincture and balm are the only things that actually help with pain and swelling. Once I have more space Im gonna grow cbd/hemp for oil and concentrates for her on the regular.


Good for you, doing what you can to take care of her. My mom doesn't have a severe condition, but she is medically disabled and has chronic pain, so I grow for her so she doesn't have to pay dispensary prices, my parents can't afford that kind of expense.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas from Snowbilly Jim and the JGG family.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 25, 2018)

I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
(This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)

3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
1kg beeswax
50ml peppermint oil
3000ml coconut oil. (No smell / no taste) 
15ml sunflower lecithin pre oz of material.
(Liquid is better then the powder)


In a xl crockpot on high, bring coconut oil up to temp, add lecithin, mix,
Add dry material (I usually do 1oz per 250ml of oil) mix, the material will soak in the oil, it will look like to much material at 1st. Work it with a spoon till blended, cover

Once all the litttle bubbles start around the edge . Stir again, n turn to warm .
Now leave it for 10-12 hours , stir it if you think of it .

Let cool so you can work with it.
Then filter out the material, n set aside.
Setup a double boiler, n melt 1kg of beeswax, and the coconut oil; n peppermint oil, (50ml will give you a tingle , if you are going to apply to your face 50ml is on the strong side)

Once all melted n mixed , I remove from heat n let kool over night . The next day check it , if to hard add a little coconut oil,

If it’s good , melt again n pour into small jars

It’s crazy how good this works . I give it to everyone.

And made with junk


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Dec 25, 2018)

Great recipe, Big Horn. When in OR, we made something like that, no beeswax, but Vitamin E, coconut and oil made out of junk instead of material and we found adding arnica oil also helped, its actually in lots of sprots rubs. Yours makes bigger batches and is cheaper though, great job.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've only tried a couple of brands of CBD, but this company has a lot of mileage for the buck. They have great coupon codes as well for 50% off etc.
> I noticed it worked well on my pains at first, but didn't seem to do as much after a month or so unless I smoked with it.
> I slept like a baby though.
> View attachment 4254672


Is this stuff made from Herb that has CBD or from hemp? I keep reading the dosage on mg's but wonder what strength the CBD is.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 25, 2018)

Nepali Queen #1 pregnant with hibernate 

About 5 weeks or so 


   

Magoo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
> (This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)
> 
> 3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
> ...


Thanks mate, I need to make a batch of that for my mom. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Is this stuff made from Herb that has CBD or from hemp? I keep reading the dosage on mg's but wonder what strength the CBD is.


Most likely from hemp so no thc. That dosage is 5000mg of cbd isolate I believe. Not sure what that is comparable to though. I know the isolate that greenpoint offers is 400mg so it is a bit stronger.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all the wonderful folks around here. Hope everyone had a great holiday season.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all and to all who still need to tend to gardens before bed. Thanks again for the great community


----------



## growslut (Dec 26, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Is this stuff made from Herb that has CBD or from hemp? I keep reading the dosage on mg's but wonder what strength the CBD is.


Not familiar with this particular product, but all CBD products are made from hemp--unless the product is from a state that has legalized weed--but in that case it wouldn't be available online

The mg's listed is the stregth of the CBD. So a 500mg product would have 500mg of actual CBD in it. 500mg is strong and 5000mg is crazy strong. Think the recommended CBD dosage is between 10mg-30mg each serving. Maybe a bit more, if you'd like. Hemp is like weed, different plants and strains have different potencies/effects. If available, I prefer CBD products from weed plants, not hemp. (Think its because the THC and other cannabinoids add to the overall effect). But since California introduced new regulations at the beginning of this year, I haven't been able to find a decent weed based CBD product. So I have been using hemp based CBD for the past year and it seems to work well.

I've tried a dozen different CBD companies--both hemp based and weed based--and like someone earlier posted, Lazarus Naturals is the most potent for the best price that I've found


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
> (This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)
> 
> 3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
> ...


Perfect timing for this post, BHB!

I've got some coconut oil already made. Do you foresee any issues making this with premade oil?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 26, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Perfect timing for this post, BHB!
> 
> I've got some coconut oil already made. Do you foresee any issues making this with premade oil?


No issues at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I need to get some cbd tincture for my mother and I had been getting it through gps cbd but they're sold out. Anyone recommend a good supplier here in the states? Preferably one that you've used a time or two. Cheers and merry holidays, lol.


https://www.thecbdistillery.com/cbd-shop/?slug=tinctures


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4254749


Is it better with chips or crackers?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is it better with chips or crackers?


More of a broccoli dip


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 26, 2018)

Happy Christmas belated Christmas to everyone!

Many folks here are doing fantastic work, and every one of you is lovely.

I have been out of commission for a few days with broken and dislocated ribs, I and will not be around much for a little bit, I need to focus on my recovery and working, so I am cutting out everything extra.

I dropped a pack of Triple Purple Rhino x Hickok Haze into rockwool cubes, primarily to find a male, but I am always about the ladies when the chips are down. Crazy excited for this one.

Running Dynasty’s Huckleberry DesTar, a really sativa dominant pheno that smells like heaven, she has over a month or so to go.

The day I broke my ribs (last Saturday) I also discovered significant two-spotted mite damage on my mother plants. I have since found them in my small flower tent that is barely budding, but not the big flower tent with the Huckleberry, thank goodness. So, yeah, going to be a busy month. Really slow moving, really busy.

I loved reading all the updates, it was one of the highlights of my day. Half of you don’t get half the respect you deserve, and the rest of you get even less. Keep up the good fight, friends.


For those interested in “ zero veg” 12/12 from clone or seed, these girls were run under 600w HPS at 12/12 from tiny little barely rooted clones, no topping, no pruning, and very little pinching or bending. The clones had so few roots when they went in, one didn’t make it, so I am growing some peppers. Finally got my homemade nutrient solution dialed in for DWC. See small pic for maximum concentration, which lands near EC 2.4 S/m^3





I didn’t change my rez until it got pretty hot, EC 2.6! Hence the tip burn. The bell pepper gives no fucks.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 26, 2018)

5 of each just hit water
Sorry for the shitty photo


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The day I broke my ribs (last Saturday) I also discovered significant two-spotted mite damage on my mother plants. I have since found them in my small flower tent


Dang double whammy. Broken ribs are definitely _no laughing matter......2,3,4......no chuckles aloud, or allowed. _And no coughs, so baby tokes...baby tokes...you'll be good as new by spring thaw !


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 26, 2018)

Merry late Christmas chuckers


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2018)

No joke on the broken ribs though, that's shits a bitch. @Michael Huntherz I feel for you bro, I've done it a few times. Stay lit my man.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How long is pollen good for once I pull it out of the freezer? 2 weeks or less? I'll research around but figured I'd take it to the thread.


I would use it right away after it gets to room temp. When you freeze it even with proper drying some of it will be lost do to moisture expanding and rupturing cells. It will degrade fast once thawed.

I always store in multiple small a tubes so I only have to defrost what I'm going to use.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I would use it right away after it gets to room temp. When you freeze it even with proper drying some of it will be lost do to moisture expanding and rupturing cells. It will degrade fast once thawed.
> 
> I always store in multiple small a tubes so I only have to defrost what I'm going to use.


Damn, that's what I was thinking, but was wishful thinking. 

It is just the black dog females I'm hitting are fast flower at like 50 days so I have to hit them a little sooner than the lvtk. 

I'll just fertilize everything right away. I think I will still try to use the pollen a week after on the lvtk since it is a little further behind the b. dogs.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 26, 2018)

FWIW I have a 10yr old vial of pollen that has been thawed & refrozen many times and is in what appears to be good condition though viability is unknown. 

I'll toss some on a lower and see if it takes.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, that's what I was thinking, but was wishful thinking.
> 
> It is just the black dog females I'm hitting are fast flower at like 50 days so I have to hit them a little sooner than the lvtk.
> 
> I'll just fertilize everything right away. I think I will still try to use the pollen a week after on the lvtk since it is a little further behind the b. dogs.


It may still work, it doesn't take much so even degrading pollen will work as long as a few of the 1000's of cells are still viable.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> No joke on the broken ribs though, that's shits a bitch. @Michael Huntherz I feel for you bro, I've done it a few times. Stay lit my man.


Not my first go with it either. Sucks every time.

Amos Otis is The Undaunted Comic. Thanks for the tip on baby tokes. 

I see many edibles in my near future, even baby tokes are pushing it right now.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 27, 2018)

Hibernate F2s in the oven 


 
 



Magoo


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2018)

4 years ago my wife was in a highway head on and had broken ribs which I nursed her through along with severe vertigo. She’s back but the first few weeks her ribs were just damn hurtful. Nothing but sympathy!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 years ago my wife was in a highway head on and had broken ribs which I nursed her through along with severe vertigo. She’s back but the first few weeks her ribs were just damn hurtful. Nothing but sympathy!


I got in a fight with a mountain, gravity got involved, and I got my ass whooped.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got in a fight with a mountain, gravity got involved, and I got my ass whooped.


Gravity often does not fight fair. Has gotten me a few times. Lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
> (This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)
> 
> 3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
> ...


What does lecithin do? 
I've got oil but didn't use any lecithin.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got in a fight with a mountain, gravity got involved, and I got my ass whooped.


Thought “Gravity” accelerated buds not bods! Carry on.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 27, 2018)

Got two of my blizzard bush x chinook haze crosses up above the ground. Nothing much to look at yet. But they are vigorous etc. The Blizzard bush has some pretty solid potentcy and purple fade but light on the terps. Chinook has the orange cleaner thing going. Let’s see what happens when they do it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What does lecithin do?
> I've got oil but didn't use any lecithin.


To put it simply , lecithin acts as a binding agent between the cannabis n coconut oil making the cannabis more available for digestion n intake.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> To put it simply , lecithin acts as a binding agent between the cannabis n coconut oil making the cannabis more available for digestion n intake.


Also does wonders when adding hash to your coffee. I like to mix it in with some lecithan. Seems to actually show the hash to go into diffusion as opposed to coming in the soup.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> To put it simply , lecithin acts as a binding agent between the cannabis n coconut oil making the cannabis more available for digestion n intake.


Hmm... sounds like something I should have been using all along. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... sounds like something I should have been using all along.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


No problem, anyone making edibles etc should be using it, no matter what medium you choose, coconut, olive, grape seed to name a couple. 

There is a few different lecithin, egg, soybean, sunflower.
Sunflower lecithin is made from cold pressing , others are made from hextane.
The liquid lecithin will mix a lot better then the powder. 

https://www.nowfoods.ca/supplements/sunflower-liquid-lecithin-non-gmo-ca


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 years ago my wife was in a highway head on and had broken ribs which I nursed her through along with severe vertigo. She’s back but the first few weeks her ribs were just damn hurtful. Nothing but sympathy!


A first onset of vertigo left me laying on the bathroom floor for 2 days, too weak to lift my head to puke what was left in my stomach. Seemed like the cycle would never stop. As I'd begin to fall asleep / pass out, the spinning jumped right in. I'd have it recur often for about 4 years after, and it took longer than that before I could lay on my back without provoking another assault. Of the many illnesses, broken bones, and a couple of near death hospital encounters, vertigo is up there with the most dreadful.



Michael Huntherz said:


> Amos Otis is The Undaunted Comic. Thanks for the tip on baby tokes.


Cracked ribs is always a tough break.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A first onset of vertigo left me laying on the bathroom floor for 2 days, too weak to lift my head to puke what was left in my stomach. Seemed like the cycle would never stop. As I'd begin to fall asleep / pass out, the spinning jumped right in. I'd have it recur often for about 4 years after, and it took longer than that before I could lay on my back without provoking another assault. Of the many illnesses, broken bones, and a couple of near death hospital encounters, vertigo is up there with the most dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Norm.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cracked ribs is always a tough break.
> 
> View attachment 4255638


He'll be here all week, folks. Try the prime rib and don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## genuity (Dec 27, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4251748 Wedding cake x swayze @genuity View attachment 4251747


What's the smell on her?

This chuck was just to see what that dad Swayze adds to,or takes away from the moms..
He definitely passes on bud growth.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> What's the smell on her?
> 
> This chuck was just to see what that dad Swayze adds to,or takes away from the moms..
> He definitely passes on bud growth.


Yeah buds are definently full the smell is crazy like a burnt rubber gas to it like fuel smelling real strong definently stands out I’m more into the sweet fruity aromas but would grow this one again cuz the growth is crazy in same pot size as the south beach breeze it tripled the size of that south beach breeze just letting it grow out the heaviest yielder in my tent


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 27, 2018)

10 year old c99 dust
bubbly (pre98 x mimosa) lower


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

Can someone point me in the right direction on a good brand of coco? Never used the stuff, but I have a small tent that is getting switched to rdwc and I would like to fill in gaps with one gal coco/perlite pots. I know I need to rinse it, I just know I've heard about bad brands too.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on a good brand of coco? Never used the stuff, but I have a small tent that is getting switched to rdwc and I would like to fill in gaps with one gal coco/perlite pots. I know I need to rinse it, I just know I've heard about bad brands too.


I have tried a few different ones. I like the roots brick for value and quality.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on a good brand of coco? Never used the stuff, but I have a small tent that is getting switched to rdwc and I would like to fill in gaps with one gal coco/perlite pots. I know I need to rinse it, I just know I've heard about bad brands too.


Are you looking to go with bricks or loose media? If bricks, I've used Botanicare Coco-tek 5kg and they're a good price/quality...I'd recommend buffering the coco if you go with bricks. If you're looking to go with loose/pre-expanded media, I'd probably go with Canna coco...it's already buffered, so you don't need to take that step.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on a good brand of coco? Never used the stuff, but I have a small tent that is getting switched to rdwc and I would like to fill in gaps with one gal coco/perlite pots. I know I need to rinse it, I just know I've heard about bad brands too.


Coco -Loco is a good brand.
Lecithin is a must have for all my edibles.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

Canna coco is clean and ready to use out of the bag. Not sure about any other brands.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 27, 2018)

Never broke ribs before, I did break my nose, get 4 teeth knocked out and then separated my shoulder all in the same game. Wasn't the hat trick I was hoping for that night.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

Thank you all ^^^ for the suggestions, I'm off to check all those out. Might be back with a few questions later.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Are you looking to go with bricks or loose media? If bricks, I've used Botanicare Coco-tek 5kg and they're a good price/quality...I'd recommend buffering the coco if you go with bricks. If you're looking to go with loose/pre-expanded media, I'd probably go with Canna coco...it's already buffered, so you don't need to take that step.


What is buffering coco? I assume adding something to ensure stable ph?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction on a good brand of coco? Never used the stuff, but I have a small tent that is getting switched to rdwc and I would like to fill in gaps with one gal coco/perlite pots. I know I need to rinse it, I just know I've heard about bad brands too.


https://www.amazon.com/Coco-Bliss-Premium-Coconut-10/dp/B06W9F7XDY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1545957979&sr=8-5&keywords=coco+coir

coco bliss.. I've done a lot of different brands and this is one of the few I havent had to rinse a bunch of times.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

I've never broken a rib but had them bruised from sparring and such, makes smoking a painful ordeal. Trying to baby toke but then getting a little stoned and totally forgetting why you were baby toking and then pull a normal rip of the bubbler. Ouch!

Hit up those edibles Mikey!

Looks like I totally killed the 2 lvtk x tangerine power seeds. I had them next to my 315w ballast and I let them get way too hot. I set them there for like 3-4 hours and 1 looked like it was ready to split but I put the box back too close to the ballast and cooked those 2 mofos. 






I did crack them open and there was little seedlings forming so they both would have popped if not for the last second fatality move. Think I'll wait till the gojis come down before I try popping a couple more of the pale seeds.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What is buffering coco? I assume adding something to ensure stable ph?


So I'm not going to claim expertise here, so anyone feel free to correct me if I've got it wrong... coco likes to hog and hold on to calcium. Buffering essentially preloads the sites that grab calcium so that the coco doesn't rob it from your nutrient regime. What I do, and again, not claiming this is the best or even the right way to do it, is when I expand the bricks, I'll rinse the coco through a few times to rinse residual salts, and then I'll mix up water with cal-mag and soak the coco through with that.

All that said, if you don't need a ton (I do when growing outdoors in 15 gallon pots), you're best bet is to go with Canna.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What is buffering coco? I assume adding something to ensure stable ph?


Basically you would flush/clean the coco with water then drain and then wet coco down with water that has nutrients mixed in and ph'd to the proper level, 5.9-6.5 range. 

Coco is weird, you'll have to look up the correct language, but basically you always want to use nutrients when using coco. If you use just plain water it will knock certain elements out of whack and you will have to rebuffer the coco.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've never broken a rib but had them bruised from sparring and such, makes smoking a painful ordeal. Trying to baby toke but then getting a little stoned and totally forgetting why you were baby toking and then pull a normal rip of the bubbler. Ouch!
> 
> Hit up those edibles Mikey!
> 
> ...


Wish I could give you rep for the mortal kombat reference! "FINISH HIM"..  luvd that shit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> So I'm not going to claim expertise here, so anyone feel free to correct me if I've got it wrong... coco likes to hog and hold on to calcium. Buffering essentially preloads the sites that grab calcium so that the coco doesn't rob it from your nutrient regime. What I do, and again, not claiming this is the best or even the right way to do it, is when I expand the bricks, I'll rinse the coco through a few times to rinse residual salts, and then I'll mix up water with cal-mag and soak the coco through with that.
> 
> All that said, if you don't need a ton (I do when growing outdoors in 15 gallon pots), you're best bet is to go with Canna.


You got it!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2018)

Page 420 of the thread....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Wish I could give you rep for the mortal kombat reference! "FINISH HIM"..  luvd that shit


There were a few memes but the one with Finish him spoke to me, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Trying to baby toke but then getting a little stoned and totally forgetting why you were baby toking and then pull a normal rip of the bubbler. Ouch!


Roger that. Or scrolling RIU and have an unexpected LOL funny post appear. Those posters have no consideration for the pain their mirth can inflict, imo.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Page 420 of the thread....


I guess I better pack a fresh one


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

And once again thank all of you for your input and helping me out with coco. I'm going to have to do some more reading but basically, rinse and check ppm's, then hit it with nutes, then plant and make sure it doesn't completely dry out through out the grow.

One last thought.... If I'm using 1 gal pots, 12/12 from seed, am I going to end up having to water/feed these more than once a day once they get a good root mass?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> And once again thank all of you for your input and helping me out with coco. I'm going to have to do some more reading but basically, rinse and check ppm's, then hit it with nutes, then plant and make sure it doesn't completely dry out through out the grow.
> 
> One last thought.... If I'm using 1 gal pots, 12/12 from seed, am I going to end up having to water/feed these more than once a day once they get a good root mass?


I'm growing some plants in 1 gallon Radicle bags...they're small now, but I'm expecting to have to feed them at least twice a day once they stretch their legs and start really packing on the growth. Once a day will be your bare minimum...you can do the old heavy pot/light pot routine to get an idea how much moisture is in the coco, just don't let it get drier than moderately moist.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> And once again thank all of you for your input and helping me out with coco. I'm going to have to do some more reading but basically, rinse and check ppm's, then hit it with nutes, then plant and make sure it doesn't completely dry out through out the grow.
> 
> One last thought.... If I'm using 1 gal pots, 12/12 from seed, am I going to end up having to water/feed these more than once a day once they get a good root mass?


Once a day Will be fine. The 1 gal pots w/coco will fill up quickly with roots, you'll still be able finish in them tho. Are you going to add some perlite to the coco? Some brands have perlite added, I always add a bit more.Can't have enough root aeration imo. If you are going to hand water to waste,when in flower, water/feed twice a day may be necessary. Environment dependent.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 27, 2018)

Forgot to ask, 1gal hardpots or smart pots?

Yup, like socal said, Once a day until, flower hits,you'll notice the pots get lighter faster.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 27, 2018)

Going to try a little water pipe in celebration of page 420 here.

@macsnax seems like these fine folks are steering you right with the coco, at least as far as I know. I would highly recommend using Blumats, especially if you stick to 1 gallon pots.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Copper orgi maybe a couple more weeks?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Forgot to ask, 1gal hardpots or smart pots?
> 
> Yup, like socal said, Once a day until, flower hits,you'll notice the pots get lighter faster.


I have a ton of the one gal nursery pots from years ago when I was a landscaper.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 27, 2018)

Also check the drain to waste hydro threads on here as well. Lots of great threads over there! Take it easy @MichaelHuntherz hope you feel better soon


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your crosses look great mate!
> 
> Sin city's buddha's dream (male) x 3 different critical sensi star females. The Rigel, or critical dream star.
> 
> Just seedlings but I got a pile of these beans left to run as well. Going to transplant on coco tomorrow, less work and don't have to worry about water temperature either.View attachment 3383082


I see you are like me.. too cheap to buy hydroton! lol nice looking plants!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Going to try a little water pipe in celebration of page 420 here.
> 
> @macsnax seems like these fine folks are steering you right with the coco, at least as far as I know. I would highly recommend using Blumats, especially if you stick to 1 gallon pots.


I was dreading the idea of watering twice a day, I think blumats are the solution.... I know this is the chuckers thread but, a couple questions and a handful of minds and I think you guys got me off and running here. Thank you all for your input I appreciate it.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 27, 2018)

giggles26 said:


> I totally recognize the very first pic on this thread!!!
> 
> I bet I can tell you who grew that dank Yoga Flame


Can you pass on his contact info?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Copper orgi maybe a couple more weeks?View attachment 4255906 View attachment 4255907 View attachment 4255914


Love those rails, but yeah, a couple more weeks.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Can you pass on his contact info?


That post is from 2015. What are you the police or a pedo? Wanting contact info is suspect when you've only been here since Monday. 

Hmmm is that pork I smell?


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> That post is from 2015. What are you the police or a pedo? Wanting contact info is suspect when you've only been here since Monday.
> 
> Hmmm is that pork I smell?


troll


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> troll


 Lol so now people who catch you trying to datamine old accounts are trolls. Just like folks who ask for facts behind a vaguely preposterous opinion.

You must be surrounded by trolls day in and day out. The horror.


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I was dreading the idea of watering twice a day, I think blumats are the solution.... I know this is the chuckers thread but, a couple questions and a handful of minds and I think you guys got me off and running here. Thank you all for your input I appreciate it.


You shouldnt have to water twice a day, maybe i am doing it wrong but i can get away with every other day.

I run the canna coco in radicle bags with the bag in a shallow oversize container, water the plant til the container gets half full or so, i have never had a problem doing it this way.

Also what ever nutes you run, just be sure to add some cal mag, i usually wing about a teaspoon per gal of mixture, i also put a tiny tiny dab of yucca root powder.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Years ago I found some Mexican bag seed that I had in a film canister that I brought with me to BC from Sacramento. They were late 70s pre paraquat. I planted them 20 plus years later in straight top soil from a local farmer. Not even great dirt, typical topsoil / bark mulch / sand crap. I had to leave town for work for a 6 weeks and the plants were 2 feet tall and showing sex. I had 1 male out of 10 seeds that sprouted. I asked a friend to water them with straight tap water and no fertilizer. He was relatively consistent and we had a hot summer. I came back from work and wondered where my plants went all I saw was trees? The trees were pit plants! Holy crap ! They went from 2 feet to 8 feet in a month and a half! and were just starting to flower! I was pretty excited. One day I was standing on my deck enjoying the lake view and having a cup of coffee and a helicopter flew over the house out over the lake and pulled a U turn! It hovered a couple hundred feet over the house and my heart started to pound as the 12 foot plants were swaying in the prop wash! I had to decide whether to chop em down way before they were done or take my chances. I kept em until the first frost and first sign of mold. They were pretty much mature and I harvested a couple pounds of pretty nice smoke!
> It made me wonder about how good the crop would have been had I used compost and chicken manure?
> I also wonder if spending huge money on fancy bottles and bags of fertilizers and amendments is really money well spent? I think it’s totally doable to do it with a compost heap and soil with a straw mulch and still have big healthy dope! Sorry for the book just sharing an experience. Please chime in as I really am open to everything and I am just starting my first indoor grow so I have much too learn.


Cool story, bro


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> You shouldnt have to water twice a day, maybe i am doing it wrong but i can get away with every other day.
> 
> I run the canna coco in radicle bags with the bag in a shallow oversize container, water the plant til the container gets half full or so, i have never had a problem doing it this way.
> 
> Also what ever nutes you run, just be sure to add some cal mag, i usually wing about a teaspoon per gal of mixture, i also put a tiny tiny dab of yucca root powder.


 What's the yucca root powder do?


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> What's the yucca root powder do?


I think it has something to do with the coco retaining moisture, lol, to be honest, i am not completely positive,
I started using it years ago with hot peppers and just continued it with weed...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I think it has something to do with the coco retaining moisture, lol, to be honest, i am not completely positive,
> I started using it years ago with hot peppers and just continued it with weed...


Thanks. I was wondering if it had a specific benefit I didn't know about.

A friend recently used a product called Regalia. It is an extract of Japanese knotweed (_Reynoutria _sp.) As a root drench, it worked brilliantly against thrips and powdery mildew. That sort of botanical power is pure win in my book. So I was curious, and I'm always ready to add a new trick to my amateur grower's kit.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I think it has something to do with the coco retaining moisture, lol, to be honest, i am not completely positive,
> I started using it years ago with hot peppers and just continued it with weed...


Are you using coco coir or coco pith?


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Are you using coco coir or coco pith?


I use the green bags of canna coco strictly and i do mix a little perlite in each container.

The yucca makes the water, wetter, lol
Something to that effect,


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I use the green bags of canna coco strictly and i do mix a little perlite in each container.
> 
> The yucca makes the water, wetter, lol
> Something to that effect,


This?





Same product I use 50/50 with Xlg Perlite!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I use the green bags of canna coco strictly and i do mix a little perlite in each container.
> 
> The yucca makes the water, wetter, lol
> Something to that effect,


 Desert plant roots tend to contain saponins, soapy compounds. Nature's detergents, so to speak. And making water wetter will certainly optimize ion mobility between medium and roots. I am notoriously "not organic" and use a drop of Ultra Dawn to accomplish something very similar.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Desert plant roots tend to contain saponins, soapy compounds. Nature's detergents, so to speak. And making water wetter will certainly optimize ion mobility between medium and roots. I am notoriously "not organic" and use a drop of Ultra Dawn to accomplish something very similar.


Same here, especially useful when applying Spinosad


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Same here, especially useful when applying spinosad


 I believe this is the time when I am constrained to confess that Ultra Dawn has an LD50 for Cannabis. I used a friend's grow to determine that, sigh. 

Bottom line, when you open the grow room door and The Blob marches around your shoulders and into the stairwell, that's too much Ultra Dawn. Blue bottle.


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, thats the stuff


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Yup, thats the stuff


If you did a clone, one with Yucca Powder and one without, mix 50/50 with Xlg Perlite and I would be fascinated by your side by side experience.


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> If you did a clone, one with Yucca Powder and one without, mix 50/50 with Xlg Perlite and I would be fascinated by your side by side experience.


Interesting, i will have to try that on my next grow to see if there are any differences,

I knew there was a logical explanation to the yucca and @cannabineer pretty much cleared it up,


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 27, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to travel to get this, so once in haste i picked up a differant brand, i did not like the results..
You have to be careful to look at the additives or processing procedures of others, you want to stay away from the bleached varieties


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I run the canna coco in radicle bags with the bag in a shallow oversize container, water the plant til the container gets half full or so, i have never had a problem doing it this way.


I was thinking about doing that, I was concerned about the plants getting waterlogged. Hmm...I might need to experiment when the girls start drinking a bit heavier.

Thanks for sharing your method.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 27, 2018)

Yucca is a surfactant(water wetter, soap) it will help prevent salt buildup in coco. Also useful in foliar sprays. Good tool to have in the garden!


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Ohgee triangle & Floozy & legend og crinkle 
About to get a clean up & pest/fungicide management spray..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Can you pass on his contact info?


just message D



genuity said:


> View attachment 4256071
> Ohgee triangle & Floozy & legend og crinkle
> About to get a clean up & *pest/fungicide management spray.*.


What do you use G?


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 28, 2018)

Going to try my first go at chucking. I plan to F2 Dreamcatcher just because my male to female ratio was off so bad 4 of 5 males. Kept the last to show male which also happened to be the healthiest. A RQS Royal Gorilla will also be getting hit cause I only have 1 grow area set up. All this will go down unless I have a change in employment which will require relocation. I've put an application in recently that will be impossible for me to turn down if I get it and the odds are high that I will. Been smoke free for 5+ weeks now which sucks but will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Old Thcool (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> just message D
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use G?


Clearly my comment was meant as a joke. I really don’t want his contact info. But whatever.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> just message D
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use G?


Buildasoil ipm kits & a few local store sprays..

*ACTIVE INGREDIENTS:*
Lemongrass Oil 0.5%

*INERT INGREDIENTS:*
Water, Vanilla, Castor Oil, Soya Lecithin, Lemon, Vitamin E 99.5%


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

more old pollen
hitting pre98, mimosa, and bubbly if there's any dust in them


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

This pre98 is a bit too far done to be impregnated at this point


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 28, 2018)

Cleaned out the tent ready for the next run going to be running auto Colorado cookies from vaults comparative grow pink lady copper tree from Brisco county genetics g-tang from @thenotsoesoteric cookies n chem f2 from @macsnax honeymoon and break check from @bigworm6969


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

2 gmo x swayze females from 2 seeds, getting new homes and vegged for a few weeks


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> 2 gmo x swayze females from 2 seeds, getting new homes and vegged for a few weeks


They get thick & funky
 
5gal pot
Medium: coco loco
Feed:tiger bloom/cal mag+iron (800ppm) 2gals everyday
Light:2 630lec 

Running some of the selfed seeds from the outdoor mom plant..
Looking for a crazy redhead.(really looking to see just how much different they are going to be)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4256294 View attachment 4256293 Cleaned out the tent ready for the next run going to be running auto Colorado cookies from vaults comparative grow pink lady copper tree from Brisco county genetics g-tang from @thenotsoesoteric cookies n chem f2 from @macsnax honeymoon and break check from @bigworm6969


NIce lineup. BTW, the copper orange was renamed Carla Olson. She's a cool lady.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> NIce lineup. BTW, the copper orange was renamed Carla Olson. She's a cool lady. View attachment 4256305


Right on I’ll be gentle


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> They get thick & funky
> View attachment 4256302
> 5gal pot
> Medium: coco loco
> ...


Cool they are distinctly different so should be fun, was thinking 5 gallon pots too, thinking was going to supercrop and tie down. Might help if they decide to stretch on me


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

What would you pop next?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> What would you pop next? View attachment 4256313


TropicannA cookies and the wedding cake x


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Smoking on seed junky (double up mints ) & it's on point 

So I'd go seed junky(wedding cake f2 x jungle cake)

But also,don't see a bunch of oni,so I'd pop a few of them also..

Sorry no help,pop them all


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> TropicannA cookies and the wedding cake x


After seeing soo many nice pics of tropicanna on insta I couldn’t help my self. 2019 gonna be good year hopefully


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Smoking on seed junky (double up mints ) & it's on point
> 
> So I'd go seed junky(wedding cake f2 x jungle cake)
> 
> ...


Haha nice, I’m keen to pop a few of each...
That wonder weed is northern lights x g13 x golden lemons x dosidos


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 28, 2018)

Buddy bought a prerolll of tropicanna cookies out in vegas this past summer. It was not the most potent out of the assortment we picked up, but it was by far the tastiest.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> What would you pop next? View attachment 4256313


Trop cooks, I can't get over how nice some of the phenos look, I have a pack waiting to be popped too.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Clearly my comment was meant as a joke. I really don’t want his contact info. But whatever.


No it wasn't 'clearly' a joke.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Buildasoil ipm kits & a few local store sprays..
> 
> *ACTIVE INGREDIENTS:*
> Lemongrass Oil 0.5%
> ...


Interesting, I'm extremely happy with Regalia by Marrone for PM and Spinosad for Thrips. I've been looking at their Venerate and Grandevo products. I've never had mites but I fear them.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 28, 2018)

Old Thcool said:


> Clearly my comment was meant as a joke. I really don’t want his contact info. But whatever.


And yet



Old Thcool said:


> Can you pass on his contact info?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> What would you pop next? View attachment 4256313


Wedding cake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4256294 View attachment 4256293 Cleaned out the tent ready for the next run going to be running auto Colorado cookies from vaults comparative grow pink lady copper tree from Brisco county genetics g-tang from @thenotsoesoteric cookies n chem f2 from @macsnax honeymoon and break check from @bigworm6969


Man I keep forgetting you have that little girl in the solo cup challenge and she is got that pretty fade like the grape 13's had in the grape soda pheno. I can't wait to see what these new beans will give you. May they all be females!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Trop cooks, I can't get over how nice some of the phenos look, I have a pack waiting to be popped too.


And the possible purple rosin and purple full melt it can produce, Ive been waiting for some space to free up, well I just harvested 8 plants soo.....


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> And the possible purple rosin and purple full melt it can produce, Ive been waiting for some space to free up, well I just harvested 8 plants soo.....


The biggest reason I grabbed a pack was I want purple rosin. Mmm purple, tasty, concentrate


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> The biggest reason I grabbed a pack was I want purple rosin. Mmm purple, tasty, concentrate


I had some Grape Ape “live resin” earlier this year, it was amazing, tasted like concord grapes, and purple as could be.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had some Grape Ape “live resin” earlier this year, it was amazing, tasted like concord grapes, and purple as could be.


I have a bunch of Grape Ape seeds left. She was a lovely purple in her trichomes and tasted like Welchs Grape Jelly but her pain relief was meh so she didn't make the cut.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a bunch of Grape Ape seeds left. She was a lovely purple in her trichomes and tasted like Welchs Grape Jelly but her pain relief was meh so she didn't make the cut.


Id be glad to help clean those out of the locker for you, to make room for the new seed tables lmao


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 28, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I have a bunch of Grape Ape seeds left. She was a lovely purple in her trichomes and tasted like Welchs Grape Jelly but her pain relief was meh so she didn't make the cut.


I would say it wasn’t particularly potent, so I took more dabs. Those would be interesting to me, though.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I would say it wasn’t particularly potent, so I took more dabs. Those would be interesting to me, though.


Yup that was it. Sadly the most beautiful plants I've grown have been disappointing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I would say it wasn’t particularly potent, so I took more dabs. Those would be interesting to me, though.


ive known her for most of my time on this site, she really is a great person. dont piss her off though, havent seen a troll that didnt lose or be out trolled yet lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> ive known her for most of my time on this site, she really is a great person. dont piss her off though, havent seen a troll that didnt lose or be out trolled yet lol


Thank you, that is very kind. You've noticed I've found a new friend, haven't you?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks brother yeah can’t wait to see what she does after I hit her with some overdrive for the comp  and thanks I’m hoping to have more females then my last run that male ratio was ridiculous hahaha 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I keep forgetting you have that little girl in the solo cup challenge and she is got that pretty fade like the grape 13's had in the grape soda pheno. I can't wait to see what these new beans will give you. May they all be females!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I had some Grape Ape “live resin” earlier this year, it was amazing, tasted like concord grapes, and purple as could be.


Sound delicious


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

The purp pheno of perro nergo is showing her stuff in reveg clone state. I think I want to hunt through my grapes 13 f2s and cross to find one that fade dark purple to hit this pheno with in the near future. 

I also figured I'd throw a few more lvtk x tang pow in the napkin. A couple pale girls and a nice and brown tiger striped one. 

Also I think I'm going to defrost the goji pollen in a couple days and probably pollinate on news day because the black dogs fast selves are moving quick. I figure I'll hit everything right off the bat and then hit the lvtks again in about a week. Pollen chuck like I don't give a fuck


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 29, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric 
About pale seeds..... I’ve had beautiful seeds lose the color n tiger stripes, some times the outer skin of the seeds will peel off n leave you with a pale looking seeds. 
Some I’ve seen never really want to go dark, some get pulled early. 
If they pass a pressure test , give them a go. 
I figured I’d pop some pale beans for ya. 
This is the other half of the pack I was given, theses are the best looking out of them all. (I always pop the less attractive ones 1st if I plan on saving any)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks to @BobBitchen , I can now say I've smelled the lime slurpee. 
Meltdown #2 around 45-48. I forgot to check the tag.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> About pale seeds..... I’ve had beautiful seeds lose the color n tiger stripes, some times the outer skin of the seeds will peel off n leave you with a pale looking seeds.
> Some I’ve seen never really want to go dark, some get pulled early.
> If they pass a pressure test , give them a go.
> ...


Same experience here about seeds and I've had no problem popping pale seeds if they pass the press test and I do it immediately. Although I sprout mine differently they end up the same.



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks to @BobBitchen , I can now say I've smelled the lime slurpee.View attachment 4256494 View attachment 4256495
> Meltdown #2 around 45-48. I forgot to check the tag.


Lovely! Does she really smell like lime? I have a friend that has been finding lime strains.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> About pale seeds..... I’ve had beautiful seeds lose the color n tiger stripes, some times the outer skin of the seeds will peel off n leave you with a pale looking seeds.
> Some I’ve seen never really want to go dark, some get pulled early.
> If they pass a pressure test , give them a go.
> ...


The TPR x HH beans are big fat tigers who are popping like they are mad about something. Strong Canuckian beans. Stoked. Some of them are coming out with dark purple undersides on the cotyledons, I am going to mark those ones for close monitoring, I really need more color in my garden.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2018)

Meltdown #6 & # 7 mixed like I do at the slurpee machine 
 
Trimm8ng this good morning, hits of slurpee blade hash..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2018)

Send all your pale rejects to @hillbill !


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The TPR x HH beans are big fat tigers who are popping like they are mad about something. Strong Canuckian beans. Stoked. Some of them are coming out with dark purple undersides on the cotyledons, I am going to mark those ones for close monitoring, I really need more color in my garden.


The TPR & HoneyStomper crosses have really nice looking seeds , huge too. 
I’m sure once you hit flower you’ll see lots of color.  
Here are some pretty expensive beans .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Lovely! Does she really smell like lime? I have a friend that has been finding lime strains.


Yes, ma'am. Extremely limey. Cannaventure's cvog was lime, but was meh for potency. 
I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 29, 2018)

Graveyard Whisperer grow/smoke report. 2 phenos observed, descriptions will be relative to each other and fully based in opinion and subjective, analogs are more for reference than quantitative report of physical properties. Every person that smokes anything I grow for the first time users the term "earthy".
(Disclaimer)

GW1 seems more haze like while GW2 more cookies like. 1 grows uncontrolably while 2 is more bush like not compact still has significant node spacing.
  
Gw1
 
GW2
 

Both have a sagey, herbal smell 2 makes me think of makhani (Indian butter chicken), while 1 is more lemongrass. A sweet ting of berry on 2 and citrus on 1. Potency wise 1 is hotter than 2, some might say jittery, but still distracting and rambling as it is what was smoked prior to writing this. 2 hits from this
 
All in 2 very different varieties be happy if you get either one. If you get the hazey one (no1) watch for spikey growth. The spikey growths were mostly green, looked kinda like pistils but werent, imo this is ia prime indicator of intersex and is the reason one of the no1 phenos was chopped. If you grow this and have any question feel free to ask me anything. I stressed the one withe too intense light, it was not the only pla t in my tent that exhibeted this advesre reaction.

Both phenos are heavy feeders but no1 is heavier than no 2. The speed of finishing on no 2 prevented me from getting much fade color so this second round will be fun, this was also my 1st attempt at a vertical grow, so I made some changes to the light and shelving, gonna see just how much I can pull outa this 3x3.
  

The male that was kept and threw pistils on reveg is still in flower, it continued as female for the extent that I can tell now, the pollen did not seem super potent but I pulled the male flowers bfore thy totally exploded. 
 


Up next, cojack x honeybee f3 12/12 from seed, mid January. I thank @genuity for the opportunity to test and grow, this is real shit. If I had access to lab testing my money is on Gw1 testing above 25% and GW2 above 20. 

 SSG


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Send all your pale rejects to @hillbill !


Good to know for future reference....I must have tossed a couple of hundred. Just didn't want anything in a pack that would generate complaints, real or not. Next time, amigo.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 29, 2018)

New Years goal is to finish shucking from this years outdoor chuckinbranchen


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2018)

Getting high,stares at old grow supplies
 
WTF... feeling like a tweaker...put that joint down...

The GrowBrite 1000,send yo plants into orbit,with this top of the line,one of a kind super spectrums. It'll make the hairs on the back of yo head grow.

70 easy payments of 80 salt bucks...


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Getting high,stares at old grow supplies
> View attachment 4256569
> WTF... feeling like a tweaker...put that joint down...
> 
> ...


I have one similar it's not even good for veg, works great over the cloner though.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2018)

This gal is giving me 2 thumbs up
 
Or the end all double middle finger..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Meltdown #6 & # 7 mixed like I do at the slurpee machine
> View attachment 4256508
> Trimm8ng this good morning, hits of slurpee blade hash..


What scents are you getting from the honeybee leaners? Mine's really faint. Coming down, tonight. Lowers:


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> What scents are you getting from the honeybee leaners? Mine's really faint. Coming down, tonight. Lowers:View attachment 4256635


Had one that was no lime & more musty(mothballs)kind of..


----------



## Houstini (Dec 29, 2018)

First shaking getting put away


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 29, 2018)

Last night I went in to defoliate since my seed tent is 2 weeks into 12/12 and I found about two dozen mature seeds on bracts along the stalk of my Nigerian Sunshine #7. Luckily, it was likely stray pollen from the NS male I will be dusting with anyway. 

I think that it seems strange to have that many mature seeds that early and only along the stalks.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 29, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Last night I went in to defoliate since my seed tent is 2 weeks into 12/12 and I found about two dozen mature seeds on bracts along the stalk of my Nigerian Sunshine #7. Luckily, it was likely stray pollen from the NS male I will be dusting with anyway.
> 
> I think that it seems strange to have that many mature seeds that early and only along the stalks.


Any chance they got hit by some stray dust in veg? Seeds will fully form if pistils are hit with pollen regardless of photoperiod ime.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> About pale seeds..... I’ve had beautiful seeds lose the color n tiger stripes, some times the outer skin of the seeds will peel off n leave you with a pale looking seeds.
> Some I’ve seen never really want to go dark, some get pulled early.
> If they pass a pressure test , give them a go.
> ...


Nice! Good to see so many pop for you. Gives me hope for mine. Cheers.

I'm still waiting to see if these buggers are going to pop. Checked them a little bit ago at about 20 hours and nothing yet, I'll check again to nite.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice! Good to see so many pop for you. Gives me hope for mine. Cheers.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if these buggers are going to pop. Checked them a little bit ago at about 20 hours and nothing yet, I'll check again to nite.


10 more hours , Going to see if the other 4 pops b4 bed n plant the 3 with taps.

JellyBreath x PurplePunch
JB leaning pheno, pick of the pack
Had a PP learner , it has a cat piss smell.

Edit, just had the wife smell tested the phenos, n she said the PP isn’t cat piss, but she can’t tell what it is...
The JB learner is good for headaches she says . No cure


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2018)

Just a little chuck coming up for me.

The male is california cannon (tahoe og x stardawg) he is a stud. I flowered him once before and he pumps out resin like a female and the resin rub smell is the most incredible floral fuel chem smell.

He will be hitting
Another cali cannon girl to make f2's
A handful of different golden nuggets (golden goat x stardawg)
And a dream beaver x cherry puff which i bred myself that is amazing. Its the one with the varigation. Very unique plant with knockout potency


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 30, 2018)

Nepali Queen #1 impregnated by hibernate male

 

Peace and love


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 30, 2018)

This plant started filling leafs with trichomes in veg . PineBerryKush x HH


----------



## 2easy (Dec 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4257019 This plant started filling leafs with trichomes in veg . PineBerryKush x HH


did it reveg at all?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2018)

Im also trimming up some Meltdown this morning


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 30, 2018)

2easy said:


> did it reveg at all?


Not at all. The 4 girls I kept all did it , this one is just the best coverage. 
I popped 30odd seeds , kept 4 girls n one boy. Going to F2 them n put the boy on PBK. N see what I get.


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Dec 30, 2018)

Not the best pics, but 3 honey stompers. Have a few hs crosses finishing up with this run, most notably pckxhs, hs bx, sugar black rose x hs, hs x dosido pink lady, and ricks pupil x hs. Only one bud pollinated of each, hope to get like 20 seeds from each cross. Other male was a south african kwazulu (sp), and a few very limited use male dosido pink lady.
Much appreciated Gen!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 30, 2018)

Spec ops x Mac and jabberwocky x Macboth look like momma..was very unimpressed . On to the next big idea  roasted the tip on the specmac..
Week 7


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Spec ops x Mac and jabberwocky x Macboth look like momma..was was very impressed . On to the next big ideaView attachment 4257106 View attachment 4257107 roasted the tip on the specmac..


What kind of flower times are you seeing out of those?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 30, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Any chance they got hit by some stray dust in veg? Seeds will fully form if pistils are hit with pollen regardless of photoperiod ime.


Yes, very likely as the male was dusting hard in veg. I just didn't see any pistils on that NS pheno. Once I collected a bunch of pollen he went outside and is out there turning purple. I took some cuttings off of him and am bringing him back in now to let him skeet on the ladies. I took 60 cuttings of all of them as backups.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What kind of flower times are you seeing out of those?


Mac pheno I pulled likes 10wk.
These r at 7.. prob go 8/9


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Spec ops x Mac and jabberwocky x Macboth look like momma..was very unimpressed . On to the next big ideaView attachment 4257106 View attachment 4257107 roasted the tip on the specmac..
> Week 7


Roasted the tip or could it be bud rot? Only reason I ask is because the surrounding sugar leafs on the top of the plant seem to be unaffected while the bud itself is browned out seemingly to the core of the bud? Not trying to be "that guy" but I'd hate to see that spread through your crop like a wild fire if it is rot.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Roasted the tip or could it be bud rot? Only reason I ask is because the surrounding sugar leafs on the top of the plant seem to be unaffected while the bud itself is browned out seemingly to the core of the bud? Not trying to be "that guy" but I'd hate to see that spread through your crop like a wild fire if it is rot.


I thought rot at first look. Rot has a kind of dead brown that has a kind of look to it, looks like it to me.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 30, 2018)

Been a sausage party over here in da lab- @thenotsoesoteric 2 dudes on SunniD og @BobBitchen 2 dudes on meltdown-jus put one more in flower@Amos Otis -brisco county's bargain beans got 1copper orgi& 1 orgi female @Nu-Be got 2 of your dank sinatra's in the on deck circle


----------



## feva (Dec 30, 2018)

yo been gone a bit, everybodys stuff is looking amazing as always. figured i post up a quick pic. the front 4 are honeystompers back 3 are the cube x (ogkb x chemband) and the cups are pig whistle


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2018)

Big thanks to gen, this thread and the members it brings in. I got some new year gifts finished up, this evening.
I took @BigHornBuds recipe and quartered it, roughly, then upped the peppermint a tad to 15ml. Holy candy canes, BHB! I imagine this is what santa's house smells like.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Been a sausage party over here in da lab- @thenotsoesoteric 2 dudes on SunniD og @BobBitchen 2 dudes on meltdown-jus put one more in flowerView attachment 4257358@Amos Otis -brisco county's bargain beans got 1copper orgiView attachment 4257359& 1 orgi femaleView attachment 4257360 @Nu-Be got 2 of your dank sinatra's in the on deck circle


Aww man, that sucks! Sorry to hear there wasn't a nice female showing for you buddy. 

Hopefully the last few you got are ladies, sucks going through the veg just to get a bunch of dudes.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 30, 2018)

I finished up a flower light I've been procrastinating on building. Had the parts for about 6 months just never made it a priority to finish because I didn't need it at the time. 300 watts of EB gen 2 strips ready for a 3x3. I've been content with my cab but time to expand my setup. The cab will now be used for veg, clones, and the occasional promising male.


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 30, 2018)

GMOxDB Is stackin nice


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 30, 2018)

So, I just stuck my purpling Nigerian Sunshine male right in the middle of the tent. Queue up the Marvin Gaye!

His recipients are 3 Nigerian Sunshine phenos (BMR, mix, and Nigerian), my keeper Bodega Bubblegum #10, and Cali Connection's Blackwater (Mendo Purps pheno)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> So, I just stuck my purpling Nigerian Sunshine male right in the middle of the tent. Queue up the Marvin Gaye!
> 
> His recipients are 3 Nigerian Sunshine phenos (BMR, mix, and Nigerian), my keeper Bodega Bubblegum #10, and Cali Connection's Blackwater (Mendo Purps pheno)
> View attachment 4257408 View attachment 4257407


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 30, 2018)

That is one big beautiful purple Dude! Nice. @SCJedi


----------



## klx (Dec 30, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Big thanks to gen, this thread and the members it brings in. I got some new year gifts finished up, this evening.View attachment 4257369
> I took @BigHornBuds recipe and quartered it, roughly, then upped the peppermint a tad to 15ml. Holy candy canes, BHB! I imagine this is what santa's house smells like.


What do you use it for?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2018)

klx said:


> What do you use it for?


Everything, hopefully. This is my first time making a topical rub, so I don't know exactly what it will help, but I'm hoping it helps some friends with RA pain. I hope to have some info about results in a week or two.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 31, 2018)

Adhesive #1
(GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3)
 
Even got a like off Josey on IG this one, baubel and all.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 31, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Everything, hopefully. This is my first time making a topical rub, so I don't know exactly what it will help, but I'm hoping it helps some friends with RA pain. I hope to have some info about results in a week or two.


I make salves often. My father uses it for arthritis and muscle pain. I use it for sore muscles and joint pain. I also find that I sleep more soundly when I use my salve. I use it nightly.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I make salves often. My father uses it for arthritis and muscle pain. I use it for sore muscles and joint pain. I also find that I sleep more soundly when I use my salve. I use it nightly.


What's nice about a salve or cream is you can put it right on the affected area.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What's nice about a salve or cream is you can put it right on the affected area.


I use salve instead of traditional pain killers, ibuprofen, acetaminophen etc....


----------



## macsnax (Dec 31, 2018)

So it looks like I got my wish, the little stocky structured mystery bean is starting to show sex, I'm almost positive it's little balls. I don't have a current pic but I'll repost this to help you guys remember. I've actually put a bit of thought into what I can do with this if it turned out male, so I'm pretty stoked. Hopefully it crosses good, time will tell.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I use salve instead of traditional pain killers, ibuprofen, acetaminophen etc....


That's definitely a good way to be buddy


----------



## macsnax (Dec 31, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric

Hey I don't know if you remember, but sometime in the last year you and I were talking about goji. I told you I wasn't that impressed and you seemed shocked I didn't like it. I think I said it might be because it was bud from a dispensary. Anyway, I got my hands on some queen mother live resin..... I totally get it, tasty af and shots you to the moon in a hurry. I retract anything bad I ever said about goji. Lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2018)

Meltdown + double up mints 
 
Sticks for the week..
"Smoke on,smoke on" ESG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

macsnax said:


> @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Hey I don't know if you remember, but sometime in the last year you and I were talking about goji. I told you I wasn't that impressed and you seemed shocked I didn't like it. I think I said it might be because it was bud from a dispensary. Anyway, I got my hands on some queen mother live resin..... I totally get it, tasty af and shots you to the moon in a hurry. I retract anything bad I ever said about goji. Lol


Oh yeah, I know a couple people said they didn't care for the goji but the ones Ive done have been solid. I think the first 5 girls I had were a tad frostier than this go but hopefully they have similar highs to them. That was best part, nice even high without the indica crash to it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

Eh....what page was that salve recipe on? I meant to bookmark it, but you know....being a stoner and all. Being a speed reader doesn't help either.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm diggin' those wraps/cones @genuity. Almost looks like my garcia vegas. King Palm? I'm not hip to 'em. They look to burn slow. Pro roll & stuff job ya did there. Are they wraps or cones?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

A couple Sweet Dixie... chicks! I had to bring them back from the dead but they just showed their lady hairs so they are now spreading their toes in 1 gals. Looking forward to seeing what comes!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> A couple Sweet Dixie... chicks! I had to bring them back from the dead but they just showed their lady hairs so they are now spreading their toes in 1 gals. Looking forward to seeing what comes!View attachment 4257631


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 31, 2018)

Here’s a cross made by a member sr71 x Sd
This one was great smoke for before bed it would lay you out. Not all plants need a heavy frost to be potent.


----------



## darkzero2 (Dec 31, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Here’s a cross made by a member sr71 x Sd
> This one was great smoke for before bed it would lay you out. Not all plants need a heavy frost to be potent.
> View attachment 4257640


that is beautiful whats the taste like and smoke


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 31, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> that is beautiful whats the taste like and smoke


It was a earthy tasting kush leaner with a hint of fruity, took no real smells or taste from the sour d. It was a night time smoke for sure. When you first burn it it has an uplifting giggly ind of high but it doesn’t last that long before the sedative effects start to come into play like an old skool Afghan. After about an hour from the last hit your going to sleep lol. Didn’t matter if you burned a small bowl or a full blunt it would make you tired


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> Meltdown + double up mints
> View attachment 4257516
> Sticks for the week..
> "Smoke on,smoke on" ESG


luv the pic G


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 31, 2018)

Top plant is my orgi F2 Clone this clone was taken the day I put my orgi into flower on the 23rd she has roots reaching the bottom of the cup after 7 days. No rooting plug used just straight into the soil. Bottom plant is a clone of something not sure without checking tag but I believe that’s a Martian monkey


Edit: no cloning gel on these either, just cut placed into a glass of room temp water for 15 min and placed into pre-moistened soil.


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'm diggin' those wraps/cones @genuity. Almost looks like my garcia vegas. King Palm? I'm not hip to 'em. They look to burn slow. Pro roll & stuff job ya did there. Are they wraps or cones?


Yup,king palms..
Cones


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m chucking, I’m chucking, I’m really doing it, look ma!!! Your boys a chucker !! Lol. 

Got my little love shack aka my old popping tent set up with a nice greasy Helena male with real tight even spacing I’m using to pollinate a HAOGxSSDD female that produces very frosty nugs with a good earthy fuel nose. Only thing I don’t like is how spaced out the branches are. So, my hope for my first chuck is to try and find a plant that will give similar bugs in a much tighter form. 

Both are clones I took from seeds I popped. Dad is Dominon, mom is Bodhi. 

And sorry I’ll start talking about them mom first from now on. This is the HAOGSSDD I am pollinating a clone of.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Graveyard whistler from chucker paradise I have two that r very similar in smells and growth pattern one will yield better though.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 31, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> So, I just stuck my purpling Nigerian Sunshine male right in the middle of the tent. Queue up the Marvin Gaye!
> 
> His recipients are 3 Nigerian Sunshine phenos (BMR, mix, and Nigerian), my keeper Bodega Bubblegum #10, and Cali Connection's Blackwater (Mendo Purps pheno)
> View attachment 4257408 View attachment 4257407


For anyone that is wondering what that sign taped on my tent flap says, it is "Zip up and Plug In" I've killed more little baby clones by not plugging in my aerocloner than I want to talk about publicly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
> (This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)
> 
> 3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
> ...


Found it.Thanks BHB


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 31, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I've killed more little baby clones by not plugging in my aerocloner than I want to talk about publicly.


you are not alone.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Here’s a cross made by a member sr71 x Sd
> This one was great smoke for before bed it would lay you out. Not all plants need a heavy frost to be potent.
> View attachment 4257640


OMG that is beautiful, may I use your picture please?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OMG that is beautiful, may I use your picture please?


Of course I grew that one a while back pretty sure I emailed that pic to you also


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 31, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Of course I grew that one a while back pretty sure I emailed that pic to you also


I smoke a lot of pot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I smoke a lot of pot


Best reply ever. You win the internet today!


----------



## Houstini (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year chuckers! Grateful for this community.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 31, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Happy new year chuckers! Grateful for this community.


Ditto times 10


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2018)

One more time so I don't miss any y'all


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year! 
Copper orgi around 50. Smells great. Sweet fruit with touch of stardawg funk. 
She's the only one that I topped.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2019)

Good start to the year and the day!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

Just did a little new year's day chucking. Dusted the black dogs and 3 lvtks with goji pollen and 1 lvtk with tangerine power pollen. The lvtk hit with tp pollen will be kept in the veg room for a few days till I can spray her and the girls in the tent down with water and put her back in the tent. 

I used all the pollen I had left so here's to hoping I get a butt load of seeds. The worst thing that could happen is I get sinsemilla black dog and lvtk bud and that's alright by me, lol. 

Happy new year Chucker's and fam!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

Forgot to add I think I have some life in these lvtk x tang pow beans. I had to pop the sides of the 2 that have tails poking. The 3rd bean popped on its own but I don't like the way it looks, kinda like the tail is dark instead of white so not sure what's up, I just threw it in the same cup as one of the the others. If it pops up then I'll transplant it if not fuck it.


----------



## genuity (Jan 2, 2019)

The purps,og#18,Lucinda Williams, critical mass

Ol'school run of cuts.


----------



## THT (Jan 2, 2019)

Hey everyone, I'm really looking to get my hands on some Sour Tangie seeds and work with it, I've searched all the seed banks I know of and everything is out of stock. Any ideas? Also anyone have experience with Tangie? I can find those and maybe I don't need sour tangie if regular tangie is on par.. Thanks!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 2, 2019)

Moonshine haze is dead, I’ll have like 6 or 7 vials for storage! All cleaned up now, love triangle starting to drop, goji following soon. Flower vase tech! Love it! Pictured below is love triangle getting ready to open up. Haven’t been in there in a few days, should have a nice drop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

THT said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really looking to get my hands on some Sour Tangie seeds and work with it, I've searched all the seed banks I know of and everything is out of stock. Any ideas? Also anyone have experience with Tangie? I can find those and maybe I don't need sour tangie if regular tangie is on par.. Thanks!


Damn, I did a give away thing on IG a while back and one of the prizes I gave was doc' og x tangie or it was sour tangie. I would have much rather gifted those to you because I doubt who ever won them from me will even grow them. 

I also gave a buddy 2 tangie reg freebies I had from either crockets or one of the other bigger names and he got a nice orangeish pheno that he enjoyed. I didn't see photos of it but I take his word.


----------



## THT (Jan 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> would have much rather gifted those to you


I appreciate the sentiment, thanks man. I'll likely settle for tangie for now and keep looking.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Sweet Dixie(Brisco's) before topping and sent to flower for sexing. She has a light orange cremesicle stem rub.


Copper Tony....Putrid,pungent stem rub.Nicely repulsive if that makes sense,eh...it should to you connoisseurs. Extremely tight nodes. 11 nodes slammed into 7" height.


They are both currently unhappy with shoes too small. If they show female,I'll transplant,nurse 'em back to lushness and flip 'em.
They go into 10/14 in the am at lights off.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Tony....Putrid,pungent stem rub.Nicely repulsive if that makes sense,eh...


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

SUNNY D OG by @thenotsoesoteric this plant has been a trooper I been slacking on this plant I just been super busy...
She showing her first sign of flower. Just absolutely phenomenal.. Can't wait to see wat she has in store.. I hit one of the branches with some South Beach sherbs cross with desert breath pollen .. Hoping that goes well..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 3, 2019)

Sticker company messed up , n didn’t remove all the white .... 1000 new one are being printed. Minor setback, but the company was 100% about making it right .

All packs now come with free stickers . Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4258959 View attachment 4258954
> SUNNY D OG by @thenotsoesoteric this plant has been a trooper I been slacking on this plant I just been super busy...
> She showing her first sign of flower. Just absolutely phenomenal.. Can't wait to see wat she has in store.. I hit one of the branches with some South Beach sherbs cross with desert breath pollen .. Hoping that goes well..


Looking good brother! Hope she provides some great smoke. Cheers and keep up the solid work.


----------



## THT (Jan 3, 2019)

A few more shots of my obs f2's,


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> The purps,og#18,Lucinda Williams, critical mass
> 
> Ol'school run of cuts.


Lucinda is pretty nice.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking good brother! Hope she provides some great smoke. Cheers and keep up the solid work.


Right on man thanks...


----------



## LivicationGenetics (Jan 3, 2019)

THT said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really looking to get my hands on some Sour Tangie seeds and work with it, I've searched all the seed banks I know of and everything is out of stock. Any ideas? Also anyone have experience with Tangie? I can find those and maybe I don't need sour tangie if regular tangie is on par.. Thanks!


Why so set on sour tangie and tangie? Dont let obsession with specific strains hold you back, just seek fire. Its all around, don't get stuck on anything specific. Not worth it imho unless its landraceor super unique. All else is hybrids, good but it is what it is. You want sour d, grab rp sour d, want tangie get it, cross em, then go from there. Or whatever sour d suits you. Or whatever citrus orange terp strain you can get. Be unique, creative. 
Rant done. 
Peace


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Looks like all 3 lvtk x tangerine power are good to go, 1 is up out of the coco with helmet gone, the other two are not far behind.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 3, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4258959 View attachment 4258954
> SUNNY D OG by @thenotsoesoteric this plant has been a trooper I been slacking on this plant I just been super busy...
> She showing her first sign of flower. Just absolutely phenomenal.. Can't wait to see wat she has in store.. I hit one of the branches with some South Beach sherbs cross with desert breath pollen .. Hoping that goes well..


Looking good brother


----------



## THT (Jan 3, 2019)

LivicationGenetics said:


> Why so set on sour tangie and tangie?


I find this strain locally and my wife loves it, its really for her.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2019)

Sunny D OG.. all luv goes to the hard work of the chucker @thenotsoesoteric .. I just piss on her every few days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sunny D OG.. all luv goes to the hard work of the chucker @thenotsoesoteric .. I just piss on her every few days
> 
> View attachment 4259385


I recommend a nice piss flush to bring out the colors!

She looks beautiful my main man


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I recommend a nice piss flush to bring out the colors!
> 
> She looks beautiful my main man


Do you dilute the urine? I've read that at 3:1 water to urine works best for a general plant fertilizer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you dilute the urine? I've read that at 3:1 water to urine works best for a general plant fertilizer.


Nice

I have actually pissed on outdoor plants in the midwest a few times. I figured it'd give them a little boost of nitrogen, well that and I had to piss out in the middle of a corn field at like 1 am. Good times, guerrilla growing in the midwest.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice
> 
> I have actually pissed on outdoor plants in the midwest a few times. I figured it'd give them a little boost of nitrogen, well that and I had to piss out in the middle of a corn field at like 1 am. Good times, guerrilla growing in the midwest.


I've got some favorite spots "off the porch" that the vegetation grows much more dense and lush than the lesser used spaces. 
BTW, growing in the corn, ups your coolness in my book. 
I always thought that was some ballsy shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> BTW, growing in the corn, ups your coolness in my book.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some favorite spots "off the porch" that the vegetation grows much more dense and lush than the lesser used spaces.
> BTW, growing in the corn, ups your coolness in my book.
> I always thought that was some ballsy shit.


Lmao, bro you have no idea.

I would ride my pedal bike about 5 miles to the out skirts of town, very urban midsized midwest city, at like 12-1am to avoid attention just looked like a dickhead out riding at night. I rode out with an backpack full of clones and seedlings, usually 9-12 was all I could jam in there at a time.

I'd pedal out water in a solar shower which I could fit 4 gallons of water in which was just enough to plant the clones/seedling so I'd always go out on a rainy night or day before rain was due. After I pedaled that out the next night I'd plant the batch of cuts/seedlings. I'd do this as many times as I could till the corn got too tall for small plant to keep up.

It was cool to be out in the middle of cornfield late nights doing summer maintenance, hearing all the animals, running into deer literally two corn rows over before we noticed each other, the cool full moon nights were tits.

Harvesting was the fucked part. I'd load up an army duffle bag and pedal literally 2-4 pounds of fresh cut buds back through that town, I don't want to say the name of the town but it was rank #1 most dangerous or worst city to live in by Forbes, not Chicago and I'll leave it at that but sketchy all over.

I'd coming pedaling like the wind down past bus stops or hooker stops, lol, and hear people be like "damn something done smells like a mother fucking skunk or some nasty shit." I'd shit my pants and pedal faster. All I ever had on me was like a pocket knife or bike lock so I was always sweating someone pulling up on me like "what's in the bag" gun pointed at my face.

Aww the shit a mother lover will do just to not have a shitty ass job, lol. Good times. But seriously I'd make 10-20k every summer with only maybe 40 hours of work total, maybe 80 hours if I went buck that year. I under sold everyone when my shit came in, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

Dang that's sketchy!
Riding a bike back and forth at night would get you investigated for thievery, around here.
Cops would make some shit up and be like "can I see some identification, you match the description of somebody breaking into cars".


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lmao, bro you have no idea.
> 
> I would ride my pedal bike about 5 miles to the out skirts of town, very urban midsized midwest city, at like 12-1am to avoid attention just looked like a dickhead out riding at night. I rode out with an backpack full of clones and seedlings, usually 9-12 was all I could jam in there at a time.
> 
> ...


Gary, Indiana. Would be my guess, if we were taking guesses. 

Also, seeing pistils on my lady, balls on my boy, they're all snuggled up next to each other, just waiting for some magic to happen! 

Do ya'll keep your studs around? I think when this guy busts his load I'm just gonna be done with him for now. I just don't have the space to be keeping males around as well as my seedlings, veg tent, flower tent, and all my vegetables. 

Also, once I see that there is pollen, I was just gonna put a fan in front of the male which was in front of the female, and blow the pollen onto it? or just shake the male against the female. Then give it a week in the tent its in without the male, then mist it down, and bring it into the real flower tent to finish up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Gary, Indiana. Would be my guess, if we were taking guesses.
> 
> Also, seeing pistils on my lady, balls on my boy, they're all snuggled up next to each other, just waiting for some magic to happen!
> 
> ...



The last part is what I like to do..


----------



## macsnax (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lmao, bro you have no idea.
> 
> I would ride my pedal bike about 5 miles to the out skirts of town, very urban midsized midwest city, at like 12-1am to avoid attention just looked like a dickhead out riding at night. I rode out with an backpack full of clones and seedlings, usually 9-12 was all I could jam in there at a time.
> 
> ...


That's some commitment bro


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2019)

Boom,boom room
 
Honeystomper (male) 
Sundea driver #10 (female)


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2019)

Half the fl8wer room
 
Multi seed run,with a few cuts..


----------



## CalmAnSense (Jan 4, 2019)

THT said:


> Hey everyone, I'm really looking to get my hands on some Sour Tangie seeds and work with it, I've searched all the seed banks I know of and everything is out of stock. Any ideas? Also anyone have experience with Tangie? I can find those and maybe I don't need sour tangie if regular tangie is on par.. Thanks!


I’ve never ordered from Seed Cellar (or any mail-order seed bank for that matter), but FWIW, I just noticed they show they have a bunch of Crockett seed packs in stock, including Tangie & Sour Tangie. Just passing along the info. I’m a big fan of Crockett Family Farms, but admittedly never grown Tangie.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Boom,boom room
> View attachment 4259556
> Honeystomper (male)
> Sundea driver #10 (female)


Would you say that had been pollinated yet?


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Would you say that had been pollinated yet?


Not yet,no wind movment,no shaking yet....
Few more days,is when she will get hit


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not yet,no wind movment,no shaking yet....
> Few more days,is when she will get hit


Okay, thank you for humoring all of my questions.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 4, 2019)

Hope you chuckers are having a nice, casual Friday morning. I hid some pipes.
 
Got some briscoe, eso and @BobBitchen gear coming down, this weekend.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Boom,boom room
> View attachment 4259556
> Honeystomper (male)
> Sundea driver #10 (female)


Damn.... how long till seeds are available of that?? With Honeystomper in the mix some magic is goin happen. Bee - Driver


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Damn.... how long till seeds are available of that?? With Honeystomper in the mix some magic is goin happen. Bee - Driver


10-12 weeks,I'll be putting testers up on the site at that time...


----------



## THT (Jan 4, 2019)

CalmAnSense said:


> I’ve never ordered from Seed Cellar (or any mail-order seed bank for that matter), but FWIW, I just noticed they show they have a bunch of Crockett seed packs in stock, including Tangie & Sour Tangie. Just passing along the info. I’m a big fan of Crockett Family Farms, but admittedly never grown Tangie.


Awesome! Thank you, as a follow up note, I was able to find a pack!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hope you chuckers are having a nice, casual Friday morning. I hid some pipes.
> View attachment 4259597 View attachment 4259598
> Got some briscoe, eso and @BobBitchen gear coming down, this weekend.


Nice. I was hanging some stair stringers until the fuckfaces back at the shop fucked up one and made it a tread short. Threw a wrench in the program and assfucked our Friday.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Half the fl8wer room
> View attachment 4259562
> Multi seed run,with a few cuts..


Nice work!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2019)

Received some Chuckers Paradise beans from Southern Cross. Stupid crazy prices, and Big Horn Buds freebies. If you can't find the bargains you're looking for at DCSE, check this guy out. And tell him Amos sent you.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Received some Chuckers Paradise beans from Southern Cross. Stupid crazy prices, and Big Horn Buds freebies. If you can't find the bargains you're looking for at DCSE, check this guy out. And tell him Amos sent you.


ya dudes a good guy.. just about rounding out my CP collection 

Bean Flicker baby!

@genuity could you let us know when the sundae driver x finishing up?



nc208 said:


> Damn.... how long till seeds are available of that?? With Honeystomper in the mix some magic is goin happen. Bee - Driver


Sundae Stomper?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

I tried helping two of my lvtk x tang pow out of their helmets and killed them bitches. Duh. I probably should have just left them be but they both looked like they needed help. So I scuffed a couple more beans and back into a napkin. My feels right now


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4259041
> Sticker company messed up , n didn’t remove all the white .... 1000 new one are being printed. Minor setback, but the company was 100% about making it right .
> 
> All packs now come with free stickers . Lol


"Bean Flicker Genetics?
I love it. Original and clever.
Great graphics too 


genuity said:


> Boom,boom room
> View attachment 4259556
> Honeystomper (male)
> Sundea driver #10 (female)




I'll be watching for updates on those testers


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 5, 2019)

View attachment 4260073  @genuity The Honeystomper. Would like like to tell you it was a hit at Christmas hollow family loved it. My Aunt said we trading as soon as the smell hit her nose and after she took the first hit. So I take her Texas bud they thought was fire and give it to my cousin. Walk to the car pull out another bag they was on us like white on rice. My aunt put her's in her bra lol. I shared it's all love. I've been getting calls say what's the name of that and best I've ever smoked or smoked in along time . The killing thing is they don't even know I grew it.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 5, 2019)

Honeystomper. Liked so much bought 2 more and a hooch from southern cross. Grape goodness!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

Orgi f2s between 55-65 days. Thick with frost. These 2 and the meltdown #2 are tied for having the heaviest leaves I've ever trimmed. Smells are sweet, fruity, children's medicine. Easy plants to grow, prayed the entire time in my water only soil. Much smaller yields on everyone in the garden, this round. I'll go back to topping. #1
#2 
I think I'm going to run these in a lighter mix when they come up again. Woulda liked to see some fading.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2019)

Got my first review regarding the salve.
This is from the person that needed it the most. Thanks again bighorn. Also, if you ever release that cbd haze you're working on, let me know.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> View attachment 4260084 View attachment 4260073 View attachment 4260075 @genuity The Honeystomper. Would like like to tell you it was a hit at Christmas hollow family loved it. My Aunt said we trading as soon as the smell hit her nose and after she took the first hit. So I take her Texas bud they thought was fire and give it to my cousin. Walk to the car pull out another bag they was on us like white on rice. My aunt put her's in her bra lol. I shared it's all love. I've been getting calls say what's the name of that and best I've ever smoked or smoked in along time . The killing thing is they don't even know I grew it.


Love these moments, family and friends & good pot..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2019)

First two posts of the day here have left me smilin' 

Lately the boards have taken on a, how do I say it politely...an artificial vibe. 

Its always great to see real folks, real growers, spreading the love and positivity around.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 5, 2019)

Exodus Kush x (the cube x Star Dawg ix)
 
Lower
 
She’s all looks right now, really weak terps. Not what I was expecting since the mom is straight skunk spray and loud as fuck. Looks like she still has a few weeks left so we’ll see what develops.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 5, 2019)

I need to start hanging out here more often. Kinda scared to grow more of my frankenpot even though I shouldn't be. All this good will is amazing!


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 5, 2019)

I hit Bodhis Guava Hashplant with some C99 ibl pollen. Only growing out 2 ladies so far but they are looking promising and have some nice vigor. Still a few weeks to go.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 5, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> I hit Bodhis Guava Hashplant with some C99 ibl pollen. Only growing out 2 ladies so far but they are looking promising and have some nice vigor. Still a few weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4260339
> 
> ...


I’m stoked for ya!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 5, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Got my first review regarding the salve.View attachment 4260146
> This is from the person that needed it the most. Thanks again bighorn. Also, if you ever release that cbd haze you're working on, let me know.


It really is a miracle rub, it makes me happy to know it’s helping more people. 
Love hearing all reviews good or bad, it’s how we get better . 
Probably be late summer early fall, for CBD testers .


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 5, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> I hit Bodhis Guava Hashplant with some C99 ibl pollen. Only growing out 2 ladies so far but they are looking promising and have some nice vigor. Still a few weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4260339
> 
> ...


Wat da Fugg!! . Biggins!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Wat da Fugg!! . Biggins!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 5, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> I hit Bodhis Guava Hashplant with some C99 ibl pollen. Only growing out 2 ladies so far but they are looking promising and have some nice vigor. Still a few weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 4260339
> 
> ...


Really nice cross


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Jan 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> crosses you have made,or things you want to make.....
> I'll start with a few...of the things I work..
> 
> And mad respect,to the folks that have grown these..
> ...


That desert breath yum


----------



## Houstini (Jan 6, 2019)

Wedding cake x GDP from this years outdoor chuck session.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 6, 2019)

@Houdeeni @mjw42 @bobqp Thanks dudes. I'm a bit in disbelief because she looking better than I had hoped for. Lucky Motherchucker.

They won't allow me to like posts yet but lots of good looking shit in here.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> @Houdeeni @mjw42 @bobqp Thanks dudes. I'm a bit in disbelief because she looking better than I had hoped for. Lucky Motherchucker.
> 
> They won't allow me to like posts yet but lots of good looking shit in here.


. All good matey. Here's a couple of pics of a c99 cross I made. Put pollen from a bush hybrid skunk1,Mexican,ledo uno. This female was grown by another grower. I usually give away 80 percent of the seeds I make for people to try.


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 6, 2019)

bobqp said:


> . All good matey. Here's a couple of pics of a c99 cross I made. Put pollen from a bush hybrid skunk1,Mexican,ledo uno. This female was grown by another grower. I usually give away 80 percent of the seeds I make for people to try. View attachment 4260478 View attachment 4260480


bob is that from the c99xx you had or different c99, very nice


----------



## bobqp (Jan 6, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> bob is that from the c99xx you had or different c99, very nice


That's a g13 c99 . beautiful looking plant. I have 1 more pure g13 c99 fem seed if it sprouts I'll cross with biker kush or dank Sinatra over it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

Started the soak for my next run last night. Pretty psyched to see what comes from these.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

bobqp said:


> . All good matey. Here's a couple of pics of a c99 cross I made. Put pollen from a bush hybrid skunk1,Mexican,ledo uno. This female was grown by another grower. I usually give away 80 percent of the seeds I make for people to try. View attachment 4260478 View attachment 4260480


I would grow that for it looks good to me and I bet it tastes great as well.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> View attachment 4260080 View attachment 4260081 Honeystomper. Liked so much bought 2 more and a hooch from southern cross. Grape goodness!!


Those plants look healthy as shit.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Those plants look healthy as shit.


Thanks to this forum and the great men and women in it drop all this knowledge. I'm tryin to pick up what yall put down. second run supersoil water only and mammoth p sometimes.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Started the soak for my next run last night. Pretty psyched to see what comes from these.View attachment 4260603


I hope Gu gives you these packs for free. Pretty sure all my purchases from there were based on the fire you posted for him for a while.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I hope Gu gives you these packs for free. Pretty sure all my purchases from there were based on the fire you posted for him for a while.


These were freebies and several others were as well. I have also bought several packs from him.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Started the soak for my next run last night. Pretty psyched to see what comes from these.View attachment 4260603


Will be nice to see these in your setup, for sure. You'll kill that meltdown and bison breath is the only gp strain that I'm interested in, atm.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Will be nice to see these in your setup, for sure. You'll kill that meltdown and bison breath is the only gp strain that I'm interested in, atm.


I’ve grown a Motorbreath cross, they turned out great. I’m excited to see how the Bison Breath turns out. The Meltdown is going to be awesome, I’ve seen so many wonderful pictures of it. Thanks again @BobBitchen for his wonderful generosity.


----------



## feva (Jan 6, 2019)

yeah those pics of the meltdown have been really nice


----------



## klx (Jan 7, 2019)

@genuity Yieww well played mate!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> That's a g13 c99 . beautiful looking plant. I have 1 more pure g13 c99 fem seed if it sprouts I'll cross with biker kush or dank Sinatra over it.


Is biker kush the same as Hell’s Angels OG / what Bodhi uses in his crosses? Or a different strain entirely?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Is biker kush the same as Hell’s Angels OG / what Bodhi uses in his crosses? Or a different strain entirely?


Yeah that's the one matey biker kush 2.0 from bodhi


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 7, 2019)

doesn't karma's biker kush have sfv in it too along with HAOG?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> doesn't karma's biker kush have sfv in it too along with HAOG?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Early on and 4 Sleeskunk in flower with two Skunk lookin and 2 of Indica resemblance. Sativa leaders are light lime and the two Indica are deep green @nd short with wide [email protected]

7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk are in early veg and getting ready for up pot. Very vigorous and seem to smell already. Should be an interesting cross!


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Early on and 4 Sleeskunk in flower with two Skunk lookin and 2 of Indica resemblance. Sativa leaders are light lime and the two Indica are deep green @nd short with wide [email protected]
> 
> 7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk are in early veg and getting ready for up pot. Very vigorous and seem to smell already. Should be an interesting cross!


Sounds like a good cross to me


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2019)

Goofy grape throwing some early purple @25 days in, and a really sweet unique smell that i can't quite put my finger on. I've never had an orange smelling plant and not sure if that's the direction its going but whatever it is, it's nice. Anyone know what parent this pheno is leaning towards? 



Hard to make out but she's throwing some nice solid purple trichs. Never had an all purple plant, either just the leaves or the buds, not both. Purple calyxes hiding under there. Fingers crossed


Some Bob's gear on deck next


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Goofy grape throwing some early purple @25 days in, and a really sweet unique smell that i can't quite put my finger on. I've never had an orange smelling plant and not sure if that's the direction its going but whatever it is, it's nice. Anyone know what parent this pheno is leaning towards?
> View attachment 4261174
> View attachment 4261175
> View attachment 4261176
> ...


Nice choice I still have people asking when I’m growing goofy grape again definently stands out enjoy


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Nice choice I still have people asking when I’m growing goofy grape again definently stands out enjoy


Awesome. Can't wait. She's got my attention for sure.

It's the only strain i took 4 cuts from without growing it out yet . Other strains were only 1 or 2 cuts. 

knew it was special pretty early on. The root and plant growth stood out even during seedling. About 7 days into solo cups from a plug and she was ready for an up pot.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Goofy grape throwing some early purple @25 days in, and a really sweet unique smell that i can't quite put my finger on. I've never had an orange smelling plant and not sure if that's the direction its going but whatever it is, it's nice. Anyone know what parent this pheno is leaning towards?
> View attachment 4261174
> View attachment 4261175
> View attachment 4261176
> ...


She definitely got her mom's colors 

This is the mom(4 clones all the same) 1 hit with Mimosa pollen(the lite colour one)
 
Them smells are definitely unique for sure.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> She definitely got her mom's colors
> 
> This is the mom(4 clones all the same) 1 hit with Mimosa pollen(the lite colour one)
> View attachment 4261188
> Them smells are definitely unique for sure.


Wow the structure is very nice too. I always stretch new strains to make searching balls easier and it didn't stop another pheno from stacking nice and tight. A bit slower to purple but carries the same smell. All the goofy grape I've popped looking a treat. 


Even the smallest runt that had it's tap root broke almost all the way to the green when i pulled it from paper towel has stacked respectively.
 
Most probably would've cut their losses but you just never know. Thanks gen


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> She definitely got her mom's colors
> 
> This is the mom(4 clones all the same) 1 hit with Mimosa pollen(the lite colour one)
> View attachment 4261188
> Them smells are definitely unique for sure.


Where can you buy the goofy grape from ? Cheers bob


----------



## nc208 (Jan 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Wow the structure is very nice too. I always stretch new strains to make searching balls easier and it didn't stop another pheno from stacking nice and tight. A bit slower to purple but carries the same smell. All the goofy grape I've popped looking a treat.
> View attachment 4261195
> 
> Even the smallest runt that had it's tap root broke almost all the way to the green when i pulled it from paper towel has stacked respectively.
> ...


I just finished a run of her and she does not disappoint. Lots or flavors to be found, liked heavy feedings and stayed short. responds well to topping. My favorite pheno is an orange cake sweet smell that gets you toasted.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Where can you buy the goofy grape from ? Cheers bob


try southern cross
got mine from there but it was a while back


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Where can you buy the goofy grape from ? Cheers bob


Also got a pack last week from southern cross at a steal.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's more of that Guava Hashplant x C99 . Day 46

She don't need much nutes. I feed pretty light to begin with and she's got some burnt tips.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Where can you buy the goofy grape from ? Cheers bob


Instagram


----------



## main cola (Jan 7, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> try southern cross
> got mine from there but it was a while back





Amos Otis said:


> Also got a pack last week from southern cross at a steal.


He’s revamping his site. You can find him under this name i do believe


----------



## bobqp (Jan 7, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Here's more of that Guava Hashplant x C99 . Day 46
> 
> She don't need much nutes. I feed pretty light to begin with and she's got some burnt tips.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

main cola said:


> He’s revamping his site. You can find him under this name i do believe View attachment 4261311


definitely vouch for skunk.. solid guy


----------



## coppershot (Jan 7, 2019)

@Amos Otis a while back we were discussing DCSE and your gear... sadly they dont ship north of the boarder. 

In the last week I have been trying to buy several packs of seeds and I have been unsuccessful spending money, actually credit card. 

In the last week I have recieved email confirmation from DCSE, JBSC and SOL Seeds that wont ship to canada. It's starting to become increasingly difficult to procure beans from good US companies. 

I am soon to be relegated to Barneys Farm and Greenhouse lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2019)

Welp, the goji male isn't a very potent pollen creator. 

I looked through the 4 goji og that I hit with fresh pollen and I used enough to have completely seeded bud but I really didn't get that many seeds. A lot more bud than seeds which is the opposite of what I was going for, lol. 

And then the frozen goji pollen I used on the black dogs and lvtk looks to be giving a miserable return too. Right now I'll be lucky to get 50 beans of each cross. Hopefully there is still enough to send out to member that I know will pop and show them beans off. 

I should have mixed the pollen with flour to stretch it out but I used enough flipping pollen to harvest 10,000 beans easy. So I think it is the end for this goji male and I will hunt through the f2 for a more potent male in the future. 

Unfortunately this means the goji male project is terminated. I have 2 lvtk x tang pow seedlings up and out of the coco without their helmets, in one piece, so hopefully they do well. I also just threw 3 blue miyagi x grapes 13 in germ, 2 have popped 1 still waiting. 

I did have 1 lvtk x tang pow come up a couple days ago but the fucker had albino first set leaves that never grew and then the cotyledons started to twist like it was dead. I thought it would grow out of it but it didn't so I killed it. Seemed healthy stem down? 1 of the new seedlings looks like its true leaves are white to so hopefully she doesn't do the same. And hopefully it is not a sign of the lvtk's offspring. 

Sorry, shitty photo but the cotyledon that is blurred is contorted downward and twisting back to the other side.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Amos Otis a while back we were discussing DCSE and your gear... sadly they dont ship north of the boarder.
> 
> In the last week I have been trying to buy several packs of seeds and I have been unsuccessful spending money, actually credit card.
> 
> ...


The problem is that the post office requires that we show ID and fill out a customs form. I did it once, but it was nerve wracking. If there was another way, I'd cover you in a minute, amigo.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Welp, the goji male isn't a very potent pollen creator.
> 
> I looked through the 4 goji og that I hit with fresh pollen and I used enough to have completely seeded bud but I really didn't get that many seeds. A lot more bud than seeds which is the opposite of what I was going for, lol.
> 
> ...


Bummer it didn't work out for you man


----------



## nc208 (Jan 7, 2019)

anyone ever grown anything by Jam n Jet genetix? 
Looking at their Banana Snacks - Banana Breath (Banana OG x Mendo Breath) x Midnight Snacks (Dosidos x Dark Helmet)


----------



## coppershot (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The problem is that the post office requires that we show ID and fill out a customs form. I did it once, but it was nerve wracking. If there was another way, I'd cover you in a minute, amigo.


It's not a worry bud. Just a bit gutted cause aside from your gear, I also wanted to try Docs Slymball & Silver Blaze and Big Worm Sugar Factory, all guys who are who post here...

Dems tha breaks and if things with shipping change I will certainly buy some beans. I really wanted to support the guys on here for a change rather then some other guy with the new thing...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2019)

Happy New Yr People !!

32 Day's in.

High School Sweetheart x Mimosa. ( the Tall one, straight fire !!! )

 
I bought de-canted nutes online and was wondering why my plants are so hungry !! Got new bottles yesterday.

High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( the short one )
 
 

Dessert Breath x Mimosa

 
Very similar to the ones i grew before, with the twisted leaf and lavender colors. Looks identical. 
 

Cheers folks.


----------



## THT (Jan 8, 2019)

I dropped sour tangie in last night, currently planning to f2 them, and I'll be hitting a prime jelly pie specimen to create (hopefully) a nice "marmalade"!
Here's a little shot of the jelly pie


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2019)

I see the mimosa leaves shining through in that cross @greenjambo


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2019)

Couple Fireballs nug's from last harvest.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see the mimosa leaves shining through in that cross @greenjambo


Indeed  I grew a couple before but never got the chance to see them finish. The same trait is coming through in both the HSS x M and DB x M. 
This is why i love growing new seeds, clones get boring after a while


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 8, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Indeed  I grew a couple before but never got the chance to see them finish. The same trait is coming through in both the HSS x M and DB x M.
> This is why i love growing new seeds, clones get boring after a while


Beautiful finish on that fireballs. Nice n ripe 

I have some mimosa crosses to share and a few new mimosa babies coming up to sex. I kept the female I found in the first half of the pack, looking for more girls and another male to work with again.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 8, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Beautiful finish on that fireballs. Nice n ripe
> 
> I have some mimosa crosses to share and a few new mimosa babies coming up to sex. I kept the female I found in the first half of the pack, looking for more girls and another male to work with again.


Ive waited literally YEARS to grow the Fireballs. Ive a love affair going back to when i first tasted them. Ive puffed a few phenos and all were as good as each other. 
This one was done small, it was my first grow in a year and i was eager to get some schmoke for the festives . Ive got 3 clones of her gearing up for my next run.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 8, 2019)

Bottoms up.
Cojack x honeybee f3
  
4.5in, 6in, and 1.5gal pots 12/12 from seed. Plan to run these in Dawg's party cup comp starting the 15th. Cups that aren't selected will either be left in the cup or transplanted to 1.5 OR 4.5gal containers.

@genuity any insight on growth habit or feed rate would be appreciated.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 8, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I see the mimosa leaves shining through in that cross @greenjambo


Seriously.... Looks just like my seedlings


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 8, 2019)

Those goofy grape pics are simply scrumptous! Glad I popped at least 3. Can't wait to clone 'em and flip them!

Oh yea, one of the aloe vera germinated plants ended up being another copper tony.As soon as it started growing and branching it was unmistakeable which bean it was. Sadly, I think the first one (the pungent repulsive one) pictured here is a dude, few more days and I'll be sure. If it is a dude....I may have to keep him around.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's the Jabbas Stash x C99 I did. I've only got 2 ladies going but the c99 doesn't seem to shine through in this cross at all like it did in the GuavaHP x C99.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Ive waited literally YEARS to grow the Fireballs. Ive a love affair going back to when i first tasted them. Ive puffed a few phenos and all were as good as each other.


I've been waiting for a good time to pop more Fireballs, and so it was a few weeks ago. I have 3 in the JP project; fem to be hit, him as backups in case the JPs are all shirleys.

Edit - after all this time, I still have no idea why the RIU ninja still attacks random posts.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

coppershot said:


> It's not a worry bud. Just a bit gutted cause aside from your gear, I also wanted to try Docs Slymball & Silver Blaze and Big Worm Sugar Factory, all guys who are who post here...
> 
> Dems tha breaks and if things with shipping change I will certainly buy some beans. I really wanted to support the guys on here for a change rather then some other guy with the new thing...


Copper, I might be able to help ya out. I could hop across the puddle and forward a package onto you from NB.

Shoot me a pm


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Goji #2 dropping pollen. I'll be collecting it all up soon. The other males aren't far behind.

Goji Og x 3 Chems (one of last summers outdoor chucks)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Lockwood said:


> If in search of well grown weed or flavours including gelato 41 or stardog please feel free ‭07404 890261‬


Enough with the spam. 

Can you not tell that these folks already know where to find "well-grown weed".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Enough with the spam.
> 
> Can you not tell that these folks already know where to find "well-grown weed".


I've actually not heard of anyone growing weed in a well. Maybe it's the next big thing.




Tangerine_ said:


> Copper, I might be able to help ya out. I could hop across the puddle and forward a package onto you from NB.
> 
> Shoot me a pm


I'd be pleased to send a pack of what's left - Orgi F2, Sweet Dixie [very few] and Copper Orgi - to Tang to forward your way @coppershot .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 'd be pleased to send a pack of what's left - Orgi F2, Sweet Dixie [very few] and Copper Orgi - to Tang to forward your way @coppershot .


I'm back and forth a couple times a wk and don't mind at all. 
Even shipping them from where I'm at is no biggie. 
Hate to see a regular miss out on beans made by another regular


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

I didnt have to show id to send stuff to canada. Just bought airmail stamp from post office. Didnt have to show id for sending to England either but I did have to fill out customs form. I used "as know as" names.

Sucks having to fill anything out though, security risks and what not.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didnt have to show id to send stuff to canada. Just bought airmail stamp from post office. Didnt have to show id for sending to England either but I did have to fill out customs form. I used "as know as" names.
> 
> Sucks having to fill anything out though, security risks and what not.


I always list the contents as "cosmetics". No one seems to give a shit about make-up.
I've never been asked for an ID either. Might be a regional thing?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I always list the contents as "cosmetics". No one seems to give a shit about make-up.
> I've never been asked for an ID either. Might be a regional thing?


Maybe. Or maybe the postal clerks are familiar with my various facial expressions of disgust at their high level of suckitude.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Honeystomper is one of the nicest looking plants that has ever been in my garden. If it smokes half as good as it looks. I'm not sharing like I usually do. lol


----------



## too larry (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe. Or maybe the postal clerks are familiar with my various facial expressions of disgust at their high level of suckitude.


I was mailing seeds one time. Put them in the work mailbox. Mailman returned them and said it had to have a return address. Did stress me just a little.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe. Or maybe the postal clerks are familiar with my various facial expressions of disgust at their high level of suckitude.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Goji #2 dropping pollen. I'll be collecting it all up soon. The other males aren't far behind.
> View attachment 4261751
> Goji Og x 3 Chems (one of last summers outdoor chucks)
> View attachment 4261755
> ...


Thanks Tang and @Amos Otis.

What are you planning to dust with the pollen that you collect. I want to get another room going for some chucks but I am not sure that the wife would be okay with it... houses are pretty close and the neighbors kid is constantly going into my garage and house when running around with my daughter.

Thank goodness for winter, -30, and hibernation! Haven't seen him in a couple of months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

The lvtk x tang pow is giving me a bit of worry. The 2 seedlings that popped up are looking like they might be trouble but let's give them a few days to see what's shaking.

This one cracked open and had tap root poking pithing 18 hours and then came up no issues but today she seems to be curling under. Hopefully it's just growing in to itself. Knock on wood...
 

This one I think I helped pop the same time I transplanted the one above so it was a day behind. This one started off albino like a mofo but seems to have turned yellow so hopefully it lives and turns green. But the cotyledons seem to be curling down like one of the other seedlings that stalled out. Again knock on wood...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 8, 2019)

5 out of 5 Meltdown from @BobBitchen have germinated and are in their first containers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

A tale of two males. So the plants hit with the goji male seem to be showing more orange hairs but I can't see any seeds starting to form on any plants. Maybe the pollen is just heavy and slow moving? 

Because the 1 lvtk clone I hit with the tiny amount of tangerine power pollen, probably 1/100th the amount of goji I used, is already showing seeds forming. And I can see more than these couple on top.


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2019)

Sundea driver #10 
 
Dusting is done,now back to the flower room for her..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 9, 2019)

Something screwy with two factor authentication has me locked out of RIU on everything except my iPad. I imagine it will kill my session before long and leave me semi-fucked.
Had a surprise visit from the landlord this Monday, and a narrow escape. Two more visits in the next two weeks. Shutting down the circus, but I am back to work on Elbow Farm at last. I love you fucking fuckers, see you on the flip as fast as I can.

P.S. I have a Honeystomper cross from @BigHornBuds that smells just like Grape Jolly Ranchers, holy Moses and the twelve tribes, amazing. Will keep her and my OBS cut for sure, but pretty much everything else has to come down by Friday. Epic sadface.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Something screwy with two factor authentication has me locked out of RIU on everything except my iPad. I imagine it will kill my session before long and leave me semi-fucked.
> Had a surprise visit from the landlord this Monday, and a narrow escape. Two more visits in the next two weeks. Shutting down the circus, but I am back to work on Elbow Farm at last. I love you fucking fuckers, see you on the flip as fast as I can.
> 
> P.S. I have a Honeystomper cross from @BigHornBuds that smells just like Grape Jolly Ranchers, holy Moses and the twelve tribes, amazing. Will keep her and my OBS cut for sure, but pretty much everything else has to come down by Friday. Epic sadface.


Carry on! Be safe!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2019)

People who grow in rental houses or apartments have more courage than this old guy!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> People who grow in rental houses or apartments have more courage than this old guy!


Or fewer smarts. We are moving to a safer place in the country in June. Will probably keep the garden shut down until then.

@curious2garden won the Elbow Farm Christmas Giveaway, by the way.
I have notified her a few different ways, as of today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Or fewer smarts.
> 
> We are moving to a safer place in the country in June. Will probably keep the garden shut down until then.


Sucks with a capital sucks. Hopefully you've got many months of stash jarred up to tide you over.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sucks with a capital sucks. Hopefully you've got many months of stash jarred up to tide you over.


I have a fair bit of this delightful Copper Orgi and a few zips (6-8, maybe...about a pound?) of Huckleberry DesTar to harvest tonight, I am in pretty good shape. I also have some good friends up the road who I can count on. Thanks for the everything.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2019)

7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk ready for first up pot in veg. Already some earthy cedar funk! Callin' it Monkey Skunk!

4 Sleeskunk F2s in early flower. Power on both sides of this cross and both parents can be very “noisy”!


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Bottoms up.
> Cojack x honeybee f3
> View attachment 4261703 View attachment 4261704
> 4.5in, 6in, and 1.5gal pots 12/12 from seed. Plan to run these in Dawg's party cup comp starting the 15th. Cups that aren't selected will either be left in the cup or transplanted to 1.5 OR 4.5gal containers.
> ...


You are the first to bring them to the world.

The mom was a long flowering sativa plant(she liked high amounts of N & a good amount of Epsom salt) up to about week 8 of flower.the last 8 I hit her with tiger bloom(800 ppm) added calmag+iron.
The dad seems to like it all,should cut down flowering on a few of the phenos,he should add that grape smell,to the mom's mint(spermint) like smell.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> People who grow in rental houses or apartments have more courage than this old guy!


Sometimes it's our only option. Thankfully there are laws that require 24 hours notice prior to entry.  I've had to do a few emergency evacuations myself. CRUNCH TIME.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Sometimes it's our only option. Thankfully there are laws that require 24 hours notice prior to entry.  I've had to do a few emergency evacuations myself. CRUNCH TIME.


Yup,I had to do that at one point...

Had a room full of big blue totes,in them totes was some big ass plants..
That's all that was in the room + a chair & ashtray.. told her it's our storage/smoking area..
The landlord lady & the inspection lady was happy about that...

Crazy times


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Something screwy with two factor authentication has me locked out of RIU on everything except my iPad. I imagine it will kill my session before long and leave me semi-fucked.
> Had a surprise visit from the landlord this Monday, and a narrow escape. Two more visits in the next two weeks. Shutting down the circus, but I am back to work on Elbow Farm at last. I love you fucking fuckers, see you on the flip as fast as I can.
> 
> P.S. I have a Honeystomper cross from @BigHornBuds that smells just like Grape Jolly Ranchers, holy Moses and the twelve tribes, amazing. Will keep her and my OBS cut for sure, but pretty much everything else has to come down by Friday. Epic sadface.


Damn man. I just went through this bs too! And I honestly expect them to want to do some renovations or some bs in the near future. Fun times. 

Wish you well and may the positive vibes find you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Thanks Tang and @Amos Otis.
> 
> What are you planning to dust with the pollen that you collect. I want to get another room going for some chucks but I am not sure that the wife would be okay with it... houses are pretty close and the neighbors kid is constantly going into my garage and house when running around with my daughter.
> 
> Thank goodness for winter, -30, and hibernation! Haven't seen him in a couple of months.


Not a prob. I've been kinda busy today and haven't had a chance to get to my inbox but I'll have some down time tomorrow.
Winter is in full swing here. We're suppose to get another foot snow tonight.

The Goji pollen is just for some F2s. I don't really have room for chucks either. I wish I did. For now I'm using a small cheap tent and extra T5 I had kickin around and doing "one chuck" at a time.
Looks like I'll have a bunch Goji pollen left over for future projects. The Frozen Grapes and Platinum Animals I have going look promising...just gotta smoke some first to be sure.

@eso, after reading your posts I decided not to cut my pollen with flour and just go at them heavy through wk 3-4. I've never used a Goji male and was saddened to read your pollen didn't take. I'm hoping where I have 3 males to collect from that I wont run into the same issue.

All this talk of landlords showing up and nosin around is making _me_ nervous (and mad for you)
I don't know how guys do it but I'm sending ya some positive vibes in hopes y'all have your own pad soon


----------



## Houstini (Jan 9, 2019)

So all cuts of both goji males have rooted, it’s been a rollercoaster for myself on these f2s as well but 1 way or another I’ll make it happen. When I see beans on the Bush I’ll be very relieved


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 9, 2019)

Eso's Beans Tangerine Power f2 #1 @ 70 days. Not the frostiest, but she makes up for it in terpenes. Lots of strong scents. Citrus rind, amonia, bubblegum.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Eso's Beans Tangerine Power f2 #1 @ 70 days. Not the frostiest, but she makes up for it in terpenes. Lots of strong scents. Citrus rind, amonia, bubblegum.View attachment 4262429 View attachment 4262431


She is looking nice man, the fade is really cool. Hopefully she still has a nice stone to her, mine weren't the frostiest but they had a nice stone to them. Hopefully the taste shines on her as well!

Cheers man and while I supplied them all credit goes to sin city.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Eso's Beans Tangerine Power f2 #1 @ 70 days. Not the frostiest, but she makes up for it in terpenes. Lots of strong scents. Citrus rind, amonia, bubblegum.View attachment 4262429 View attachment 4262431


Nice [email protected] can’t wait to see how these cure out for ya. Frost can be a deceiving factor especially Sativa leaners


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 9, 2019)

Lil up date on the GMOXDB
Phyno#1 
She a tall stretching plant super frosty.. 

Phyno#2
She a lot shorter not as frosty but got a nice fade to her with some prups on the top leave.


----------



## feva (Jan 9, 2019)

had to get rid of 3 dudes 2 honeystomper and 1 cube X (ogkbXchemband) So leaves 2 ladies of each. Now just to give them a flush and try and get this leaf issue solved when that is said in done they gonna get flipped. heres a pic not the prettiest but im sure they will be dime pieces by the time they done.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Gmo x swayze, these girls need to be repotted, I’m going to pinch them in the middle somewhere and these girls should get big in flower.
Getting heaps of stanky smells off them too, looking forward, will going into flower next week along with 11 other girls.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Gmo x swayze, these girls need to be repotted, I’m going to pinch them in the middle somewhere and these girls should get big in flower. View attachment 4262565
> Getting heaps of stanky smells off them too, looking forward, will going into flower next week along with 11 other girls.


Not much side branching on the gmo x swayze I grew 12/12 from seed either.


genuity said:


> You are the first to bring them to the world.
> 
> The mom was a long flowering sativa plant(she liked high amounts of N & a good amount of Epsom salt) up to about week 8 of flower.the last 8 I hit her with tiger bloom(800 ppm) added calmag+iron.
> The dad seems to like it all,should cut down flowering on a few of the phenos,he should add that grape smell,to the mom's mint(spermint) like smell.


Alrighty then. This is where it gets fun! (More fun) Two smells I'm not super fond of independently but....


Grape Mint sounds even worse. 

I have been thinking of getting a ppm/TDS meter, I'd like a benchtop one, if anyone has one they would like to recommend please do. Even though I am in soil and have a decent handle on the nutes and ammendments I am using, I think I'm getting to the point where the info won't be just numbers and I will actually be able to devine something useful from it.

This round of soil is black gold natural and organic, about 1 to 1 with peat, and about 1/2 bag of shale added to roughly 4 cu. ft. of the base mix. Amended with langbenite, oyster shell, kelp meal, blood meal at approximately the rates indicated on the packages (roughly 1/2 cup ea.) Fertilizers and adjuncts I use include recharge, mega crop, a seaweed extract, liquid humic, Epsom salts, calcium chloride (pickle crisp), calcium nitrate; em-1, plant ferments and bokashi when I feel like. Insect frass and earthworm castings get used too, I'd like to start making my own.....

5 for 5 cojack x honeybee f3 (got a name?) poped tails after <48hrs in water and went into the soil above. 

@Michael Huntherz stick with it brother, just let me know how I can help with ef (my skills and lack there of are on display here, no laughing, hope ribs are feeling better).


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 10, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Nice [email protected] can’t wait to see how these cure out for ya. Frost can be a deceiving factor especially Sativa leaners


Thanks, bud. 
Totally agree. My garden is just for me and mine, so I don't really put a lot of weight in looks.


----------



## growslut (Jan 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Gmo x swayze, these girls need to be repotted, I’m going to pinch them in the middle somewhere and these girls should get big in flower.View attachment 4262565
> Getting heaps of stanky smells off them too, looking forward, will going into flower next week along with 11 other girls.


I'm interested in trying this method of topping. Where exactly do you plan on topping (which node)? And how long to recover before flower?

Look forward to more pics


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 10, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Eso's Beans Tangerine Power f2 #1 @ 70 days. Not the frostiest, but she makes up for it in terpenes. Lots of strong scents. Citrus rind, amonia, bubblegum.View attachment 4262429 View attachment 4262431


Nice colors too! Looks like a tasty bitch


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 10, 2019)

Crosses I successfully made last season 

(Super silver sour diesel haze x gorilla bubble bx3)#1 x chiesel og #1 (I have hundreds of these because c og is my flagship strain and I'm looking to improve her even further)

(Super silver sour diesel haze x gorilla bubble bx3)#1 x (fire og x girl scout cookies)

(Polyploid branching) Gorilla bubble bx3 male x (semi polyploid) gorilla glue s1 #1

(Polyploid branching) Gorilla bubble bx3 male x chocolate covered strawberries #1
(Ccs was extremely fire and the tastiest female I grew last season)

(Polyploid branching) Gorilla bubble bx3 male x stardawg f3

(Polyploid branching) Gorilla bubble bx3 male x chiesel og #1

Chocolate covered strawberries male #1 x stardawg f3

Chocolate covered strawberries male #1 x
Chocolate covered strawberries #1

Chocolate covered strawberries male #1 x gorilla glue s1 #1

Chocolate covered strawberries male #2 x chiesel og #2

Chocolate covered strawberries male #2 x gorilla glue s1 #2

Chocolate covered strawberries male #2 x (blue dream x (fire og x girl scout cookies)

(Purple stemmed) pink lotus f2 male x Pink lotus #1

(Purple stemmed) pink lotus f2 male x headbanger f2

Gearing up for the upcoming season it's gonna be crazy.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

growslut said:


> I'm interested in trying this method of topping. Where exactly do you plan on topping (which node)? And how long to recover before flower?
> 
> Look forward to more pics


My last cycle , I pinched most of my girls about half way up, folded over and tied to a support. About a week later I have heaps of new tops, they recover quick as, just did it to a wedding cake x stardawg, probably veg what I got for a week then flip. Plenty of pics to come of gmo x swayze


----------



## growslut (Jan 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> My last cycle , I pinched most of my girls about half way up, folded over and tied to a support. About a week later I have heaps of new tops, they recover quick as, just did it to a wedding cake x stardawg, probably veg what I got for a week then flip. Plenty of pics to come of gmo x swayze


Awesome. Sounds like a great way to train. Look forward to your updates!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 10, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Crosses I successfully made last season
> 
> (Super silver sour diesel haze x gorilla bubble bx3)#1 x chiesel og #1 (I have hundreds of these because c og is my flagship strain and I'm looking to improve her even further)
> 
> ...



@thenotsoesoteric @genuity you bet your asses this season some of these crosses will be intermingled with your genetics. They would have been last season if not for the super late start I got on them. And @Dendrophilly i will also use some of your auto flowers so I can work on making some of my strains into autos. Eventually I'll develop a full auto flowering line up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

One of the lvtk x tang pow seedlings looks normal and one is definitely an x-men, straight mutant baby. I'll let her ride to see what is shaking but I don't have high hopes for her. I threw 2 more of these beans in the paper towel for a total of 9 beans so far. I blame myself for the first 5 dying though. 
   

Meanwhile all three miyagi x grapes 13 sprouted no issues and are rocking and rolling.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the lvtk x tang pow seedlings looks normal and one is definitely an x-men, straight mutant baby. I'll let her ride to see what is shaking but I don't have high hopes for her. I threw 2 more of these beans in the paper towel for a total of 9 beans so far. I blame myself for the first 5 dying though.
> View attachment 4262952 View attachment 4262953 View attachment 4262954
> 
> Meanwhile all three miyagi x grapes 13 sprouted no issues and are rocking and rolling.
> View attachment 4262955


Cant help but think thats gotta be coming from the LVTK side. I had 4 of 7 sprout and 3 of those 4 were just like the one you pictured.
 

Group shot of the mutants. They were all rooting just fine....but those leaves.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Cant help but think thats gotta be coming from the LVTK side. I had 4 of 7 sprout and 3 of those 4 were just like the one you pictured.
> View attachment 4262958
> 
> Group shot of the mutants. They were all rooting just fine....but those leaves.
> ...


Yeah it's definitely the lvtk. None of the other tangerine power crosses did that at all. I was kind of worried that the lvtk mom would throw out mutants that why I hit her with the tang pow. The tang pow male does a good job of letting the mom plant shine through in crosses. So I'm hoping I can find a good tk leaner in the lvtk x tp so I can try using that girl as a mom instead of lvtk. Also I could try reversing the lvtk x tp female if I find a tk leaner.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 10, 2019)

Sweet Dixie#1 is confirmed female!!! She will be transplanted to either a 1gal or 2 gal smart pot and will put back in flower tomorrow. One of the aloe vera pop'd beans may also be sweet dixie.It will be sexed along with the next group of solos to be sexed.
Repulsive Tony...lol...is confirmed male dammit! The other aloe vera pop'd mystery bean is what I'm confirming to be the other CT by structure alone.That and I germed 2 beans of each.
I did have another bean out of 5 I put in the aloe plant to sprout,it was one of Heisen's free autos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Repulsive Tony...lol...is confirmed male dammit! .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Ha! I'll practice both!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 11, 2019)

Went to check on my GMOxDB and Woww let me tell y'all wat a different in just 24hr. 
Phyno #1 is frostyer then ever as well as She got her purps coming in...
Phyno #2 is just getting covered in purps. Also has trichome production but not as much as phyno #one. Ill be posting a update next week.. But for now stay lifted my friends


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 11, 2019)

Pura vida x almond cookies, g-tang and Carla Olsen


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2019)

Them pura Vida x almond cookies can not wait to see how that matches up..
Them almond cookies was all badass...


----------



## nc208 (Jan 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them pura Vida x almond cookies can not wait to see how that matches up..
> Them almond cookies was all badass...


Is that an older strain? I didnt see that one listed yet.


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is that an older strain? I didnt see that one listed yet.


Tester.

I have not had a chance to grow any out yet.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 11, 2019)

I got you @genuity I'll b popping ten of those next.. I just popped these a couple of days ago 
5 Sugar Factory @bigworm6969
5 Mango Sherbs from @Dear ol" Thankful Grower!
5 Citrus twist @thenotsoesoteric
5 GDP x Goofy Grape
2 Colorado cookies Auto feminized @Jack Vault
The GDP is a clone I gave to @Dear ol" Thankful Grower! And he's Cross it with @genuity Goofy Grape.. We got some good things coming this year..
Thanks to everyone for making this happen..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

Happy Friday my fellow pollen chuckers and casual green thumbs! May you all have a fun filled two days


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Pura vida x almond cookies, g-tang and Carla Olsen


Alas, Carla, along with Pete and Candy, have been unlisted at DCSE because there are no more to be retailed. All comets that burned brightly for a season.  May they be happily burned in remembrance of the original Cop Squad.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Alas, Carla, along with Pete and Candy, have been unlisted at DCSE because there are no more to be retailed. All comets that burned brightly for a season.  May they be happily burned in remembrance of the original Cop Squad.
> View attachment 4263411 View attachment 4263413 View attachment 4263414


Nice run they had there Amos.Congrats


----------



## klx (Jan 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them pura Vida x almond cookies can not wait to see how that matches up..
> Them almond cookies was all badass...


Whats the lineage of the almond cookies?


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2019)

klx said:


> Whats the lineage of the almond cookies?


Scooby Snacks (platinum cookies dom) x DBC = ALMOND COOKIES
flavor: dark chocolate cookies, cocoa, almond, chem
yield: medium
flower time: 9 - 10.5 weeks
stretch: medium - high
https://www.rollitup.org/t/tuff-nutt-seeds.906294/


----------



## klx (Jan 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Scooby Snacks (platinum cookies dom) x DBC = ALMOND COOKIES
> flavor: dark chocolate cookies, cocoa, almond, chem
> yield: medium
> flower time: 9 - 10.5 weeks
> ...


Thanks, that was an enjoyable read. Stoked you kept those genetics alive!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> You are the first to bring them to the world.
> 
> The mom was a long flowering sativa plant(she liked high amounts of N & a good amount of Epsom salt) up to about week 8 of flower.the last 8 I hit her with tiger bloom(800 ppm) added calmag+iron.
> The dad seems to like it all,should cut down flowering on a few of the phenos,he should add that grape smell,to the mom's mint(spermint) like smell.


I need to get my feeding dialed in. Last run everything was starved, i knew the ( decanted ) nutes i bought were questionable, i got some new stuff but its a bit late to be throwing in feed on this go. 

Got 3 Fireballs and 1 GG#4 for next run:
 
I got a 1m2 screen/net to fit the whole tent. Im going to train these to fill it. Im also going to split some more seeds for next time, do a clone/seed run back to back keeping all the gem's.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

little love shack has been in full swing for almost two weeks now. I'll get some photos of it today. They are quickly outgrowing it and need to move into the big tent asap. Might try some more bondage techniques today to make it keep working, but otherwise I'm just gonna move it in anyways, the only thing in there is the lowers of a plant that's just about done anyways. exciting stuff.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Update time 
Graveyard whistler from chucker paradise she is getting some color she is very loud.
 a lower of copper orange I think she will be the first to be done. By Brisco county genetics aka bbbtpr x hh by bean flicker genetics I just could not keep her happy If but she still looks good to me  and my next round 5 gmo x swazey chuckers paradise in the back and 4 winter solstice by hieros gamos creation


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

really bad photo, but this is my seed popping tent aka loveshack for the next couple days. its not really hot in thre but its getting way too close to the light. moving into my flower tent in a couple days, once more pollen pops and I can be sure its pollinated. Its only been two weeks so I am thinking its got more time. here are also a photo of what I harvested from the moms reveg today. I am pleased with it, I think its a good choice for a first try at this.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> I got you @genuity I'll b popping ten of those next.. I just popped these a couple of days ago View attachment 4263377
> 5 Sugar Factory @bigworm6969
> 5 Mango Sherbs from @Dear ol" Thankful Grower!
> 5 Citrus twist @thenotsoesoteric
> ...


Here is to hoping those citrus twist do you right man! I'll be cheering for you.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is to hoping those citrus twist do you right man! I'll be cheering for you.


Thanks man.. I pop 2 the last time one didn't pop and the other well this happen


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 12, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Thanks man.. I pop 2 the last time one didn't pop and the other well this happenView attachment 4263909


is that a male that hermed female?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

Well the 1 lvtk x tang pow was definitely a little mutant. I let her go to see if next set of leaves would be jacked and they were so I just culled it. I have two more seeds, one up above the rock wool trying to lose it's helmet and one still working its way up and out of the rock wool.

Here is the mutant premurder. Just realized it's a shitty pic but you can kind of see it is green but twist and curled under and the cotyledons are crazy looking compared to its sibling.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Thanks man.. I pop 2 the last time one didn't pop and the other well this happenView attachment 4263909


If that is a male that harmed female supposedly Dj short says they produce high female ratios or something like that. Interesting though. I'll have to keep my I open for that next time I pop some. Maybe try a little of that male female pollen.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that is a male that harmed female supposedly Dj short says they produce high female ratios or something like that. Interesting though. I'll have to keep my I open for that next time I pop some. Maybe try a little of that male female pollen.


Not to be rude but I toss it I didn't want to keep that trade but I pop another 5 hoping I get something Good..


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 12, 2019)

Some unsorted Kush/cookie F1 from a single nug..


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 12, 2019)

Yup..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Not to be rude but I toss it I didn't want to keep that trade but I pop another 5 hoping I get something Good..


Oh you're good. I don't blame you for tossing. I probably would have tossed it too.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 13, 2019)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4263920
> 
> Some unsorted Kush/cookie F1 from a single nug..


how will these go about being sorted?


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that is a male that harmed female supposedly Dj short says they produce high female ratios or something like that. Interesting though. I'll have to keep my I open for that next time I pop some. Maybe try a little of that male female pollen.


I have let one run its course, its drying now. I will likely pop a few but I am not holding out hope as it started throwing nanners here at the end. I am tending to believe this just another form of intersex expression, there may be something out there that exhibits stability after the switch over, but the fact im throwing nanners on mine tells me either it wasnt a complete reversal or this plant (cannabis) is more like a worm (ability to change sex back and forth).
I havent broken into any of the buds to see if there are actually seeds, and when pollinating it did not seem like the pollen was super viable, looked like some got pollinated but based on the quantity of pollen used I thought there would be more visible evidence of pollination. If it did geneerate viable seeds I'll probably pop a few, but the majority will probably go to a sst, pm me if you want some.


----------



## main cola (Jan 13, 2019)

Just soaked 4 Copper Orgi thanks to @Amos Otis


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Thanks man.. I pop 2 the last time one didn't pop and the other well this happenView attachment 4263909


This is severe intersex this is NOT what is described as a reversed hermaphrodite re desirable male ime/imo


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> how will these go about being sorted?


So glad you asked. 

The first step was "shucking" them from DRIED buds. 
I then put them in a labeled bag and let them sit in drawer for a couple months to make sure they would be dried and not get any fungus or rot. 

I will now separate out any small, light colored, discolored, or irregular shaped seeds.

Seeds that are large, have good color (tan to dark brown with stripes). And don't crush between your finger and nail go into the next good group.

From that group, I will examine the shapes of the keepers. A good seed should have a nice bulge on one side and come to a point on the top. From the point down the other side should be a nice sharp line and the seed should have a pronounced bung hole at the bottom, where it was attached to the bud. 

These best of the best and are the only ones I will germinate next year. 

I will give away or sell the ones that are second quality. 

Junk seeds get eaten.


----------



## jcash (Jan 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Some trimmed Candy Samples.
> View attachment 4238103
> Loosely rolled, first smoke test of Carla Olson.
> View attachment 4238106


Im running both of those crosses now intrested in how they smoke,yeild etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2019)

jcash said:


> Im running both of those crosses now intrested in how they smoke,yeild etc.


Both are above average yielders. Copper Chem [ the dad ] is a reliable big yielder ime.. I do DWC, so a week of straight water before chop generally insures a smooth, good burning smoke.
Candy Samples

Carla Olson


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Both are above average yielders. Copper Chem [ the dad ] is a reliable big yielder ime.. I do DWC, so a week of straight water before chop generally insures a smooth, good burning smoke.
> Candy Samples
> Carla Olson


Yea, flush that ish baby


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2019)

GMO x Swayze 
Grown by me
70 days flower/2 week cure

Veg growth:easy to maintain,has some strong smells in veg.

Flowering:medium (coco loco) nutrients (fox farm)/cal-mag +iron 
The smells pick up in flower,strong on that chem(halitosis) nice chunk nugs/slightly purp tips to the nugs,oil type resins. 

The smoke is top notch for sure,has a fast expansion in the lungs that will choke the shit out of ya.strong behind the eyes,relaxing yet energetic at the same time. 
Each joint gets me higher(just can not stop smoking it)

Definitely going to try and keep her around for a yr or so..


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4264250
> GMO x Swayze
> Grown by me
> 70 days flower/2 week cure
> ...


Great job!


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4264250
> GMO x Swayze
> Grown by me
> 70 days flower/2 week cure
> ...


F yea can't wait to flower mine!


----------



## main cola (Jan 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4264250
> GMO x Swayze
> Grown by me
> 70 days flower/2 week cure
> ...


Very nice  Tight 
nugs


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4264250
> GMO x Swayze
> Grown by me
> 70 days flower/2 week cure
> ...


them buds look great.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 14, 2019)

Seriously?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 14, 2019)

Finally got some members gear in flower-lost some seedlings while it was still hot-then had a run of dudes but got some shirley's (as amos says) in flower
Meltdown copper orgi orgi f2 2 sweet dixie's jus got wet &2 chaka Khan seedlings are ready to get new shoes-thanks again brisco county's beans & Bob bitchen's beans


----------



## Houstini (Jan 14, 2019)

Good evening chuckers! Got this dank ass huckleberry I’m smokin on. Can’t wait to see my huckleberry x gdp grow out


----------



## Houstini (Jan 14, 2019)

Why no photo attach dunno?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

The only lvtk x tang pow to be kicking ass, the other 2 newer seedlings are up and out of their helmets so we'll see if they go mutant or take after this sibling.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 14, 2019)

My first fem seeds, this is only off one plant. I sprayed 2 out of 3 plants... these seeds are from the plant that didn’t get sprayed.
 
Gorilla bomb x bubble kush x pineapple chunk


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> My first fem seeds, this is only off one plant. I sprayed 2 out of 3 plants... these seeds are from the plant that didn’t get sprayed.
> View attachment 4264962
> Gorilla bomb x bubble kush x pineapple chunk


Making seeds is The best thing we can do...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> Making seeds is The best thing we can do...


For sure, is there a perfect time to pollinate? so you get good healthy seeds come harvest time.

putting those gmo x swayze into flower next week. 

Soaking at the moment 
Wedding cake f2 x jungle cake
Slurricane x wedding crasher 
Cake fighter (wedding cake (strays cut) x star fighter f1)
Tropicanna cookies f2

Hoping for some keepers. Got high hopes from those seed junky and oni seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

I like to let the females flower for 2-3 weeks depending on strain(I like the females to have some nice white bush tips)
Like this internet pic

Sounds like you got some very nice genetics on deck,that seed junky got heat,gas,white frosting, mints....


----------



## klx (Jan 15, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> For sure, is there a perfect time to pollinate? so you get good healthy seeds come harvest time.
> 
> putting those gmo x swayze into flower next week.
> 
> ...


Nice line up, that cake fighter....cant see how it cannot be fire!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> I like to let the females flower for 2-3 weeks depending on strain(I like the females to have some nice white bush tips)View attachment 4264974
> Like this internet pic
> 
> Sounds like you got some very nice genetics on deck,that seed junky got heat,gas,white frosting, mints....


Cheers, I’ll have to try that next time I wanna make some seeds... 

Yeah excited bout some of these strains, don’t see stuff like that over here. Fingers crossed for a good year


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 15, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Pura vida x almond cookies, g-tang and Carla Olsen View attachment 4263361 View attachment 4263359


i always smile when i see an indoor garden gnome


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

This round of legend breath look & smell like dessert breath 
 
Nice rock cookie nugs on a few & the rest look nothing like cookie nugs,and not really looking like legend nugs(these went right to the freezer & oil was made..

Same for most of the wedding cake BX1 x Swayze (floozy) pure gas/frosting backend.
But they did not like my treatment & I found lower balls on most,so they got the same treatment....freezer & oil was made..(still got 3 big ones that are clean of any balls still going)
That oil has the loudest stank voice(it really speaks to you)

I'm going to revisit this chuck later.(floozy)


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

This is (cherry cream pie x purple punch )
 
Something about the way she is setting up for flowers,is really exotic looking


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

Time for the good, the bad and the ugly





The Good:
I'll have plenty of seedless black dog for personal smoke





The Bad:
None of the frozen goji pollen was viable yet the tiny tiny amount of tangerine power frozen pollen was viable. I tossed the goji male and even tossed the goji female. This go all 4 goji females were not what I was looking for, not bad but not better than the Black dogs or lvtk.





The ugly:
1/4 lvtk x tangerine power seedlings to make it above ground with helmets off have been twisted leaf mutants. I'm gonna let the 2 new mutants veg for a bit to see if they stay funked up. Some of the blueberries I did back in 2002 did the twisted leaves for a couple sets and then go to pretty normal growth. I'll see if these do but I ain't holding my breath.

I was surprised with the goji pollen losing viability but not the tang pow. Both were put in mason jars, both were completely dry, I let both defrost in the fridge and let them get to room temp wrapped in a towel so no condensation formed on the outside or insides of the jars.

Maybe I missed some organic material that might have been in the goji pollen which caused issues? Or maybe it was just luck of the draw. I know the fresh goji pollen wasn't very virile in the pollen department. Fuck it, got the next round going and the new male I'll end up chucking with will either be a roasted garlic margy, a miyagi x grapes 13 or this normal looking lvtk x tangerine power if it's a dude.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 16, 2019)

Briscoe County copper orgi bred by @Amos Otis. Nice yield of perfectly dense buds for a little plant. Her smell is intoxicating.   
Didn't take a cut, but that's ok because I'm definitely popping more of these.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Briscoe County copper orgi bred by @Amos Otis. Nice yield of perfectly dense buds for a little plant. Her smell is intoxicating. View attachment 4265851 View attachment 4265852 View attachment 4265853
> Didn't take a cut, but that's ok because I'm definitely popping more of these.


Nice ! Glad you like it. So....DCSE just got a restock, and that 1st pic would look nice as the premier pic there for Copper Orgi, with credit to you, if you're cool w/ it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice ! Glad you like it. So....DCSE just got a restock, and that 1st pic would look nice as the premier pic there for Copper Orgi, with credit to you, if you're cool w/ it.


Use as you wish, my friend. Credit is all yours.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 16, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Briscoe County copper orgi bred by @Amos Otis. Nice yield of perfectly dense buds for a little plant. Her smell is intoxicating. View attachment 4265851 View attachment 4265852 View attachment 4265853
> Didn't take a cut, but that's ok because I'm definitely popping more of these.


Looking good brother


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Well these were supposed to be around moms but instead they'll be bitter old maids instead, lol. But gosh darn will they taste so good. Here's a jam to kick it off. What a better concept than unprotected sex and the music industry!





The blackberry leaner, BB b. dog or bbb. dog or triple B dog, anyhoo this girl is the fastest flowerer I've had since my old top 44 cut from 2004. 50 days and she is done. This is day 37 and she is already turning. Best smelling plant in the tent by a mile. She isn't the heaviest yield but this one was flowered small and in a small container so she could do much better than here. 

The purple, pretty colored, black dog. Her flavor is awesome too kind of a berry type taste with that iron type metallic kick. I like it a lot too so her and BBBdog will be in the rotation till I bore of them.
  

And the salt in the wound. The only seeds I'll see this harvest are more lvtk x tangerine power, which should be fucking awesome but with the mutants popping up so much in the few seedlings I had come up I'm vexed. Sorry it is hard to tell but that is a fat calyx with a seed in it in the pic below.  . Fucking goji , lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

"B3-Dog" "3B-Dog" "Tres B Dog"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Here are the twisted lvtk x tang pows, the one on the right may end up being normal but one on the left doesn't look as hopeful.


Here is the lone normal looking lvtk x tang pow, it's kick ass too


All three Cannarado roasted garlic margys are up and at them, along with the 2 mutant LVtang pows and 3 miyagi x grapes 13. The miyagi x tang pow (citrus twist) had some hermies pop up so I'm thinking this cross will herm too but should have some kicking' terps so I'm gonna roll them dice.
Top 2 seedlings are LVtangpow, bottom 3 are roasted garlic and the big 3 are miyagi x grapes 13 (grape Sato)


If you're wondering what the funk is Sato, guess. First person to guess correctly will soon find a 10 pack of Sunny D og and a 5 pk grape Sato magically appearing in their mailbox.

Edit: Post the pic when you figure it out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> "B3-Dog" "3B-Dog" "Tres B Dog"


3B hound

I think I'll just start calling her 3B. Kick it simple, lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here are the twisted lvtk x tang pows, the one on the right may end up being normal but one on the left doesn't look as hopeful.
> View attachment 4266018
> 
> Here is the lone normal looking lvtk x tang pow, it's kick ass too
> ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Close, lol. But still so far away.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

editor is acting screwy.Wont let me post the rest.
Sato-puerto Rican slang for a mixed breed dog,mutt. Wifey is puerto rican.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> editor is acting screwy.Wont let me post the rest.
> Sato-puerto Rican slang for a mixed breed dog,mutt.


Swing and a miss. 

It is a proper noun.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Swing and a miss.
> 
> It is a proper noun.


Ha! First thing that came to mind.The 3B Dog threw me off.
I have no more guesses.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 16, 2019)

Sato or SATO?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Sato or SATO?


Sato


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll give a hint tomorrow if no one has guessed it by then.


----------



## Hurricane09 (Jan 16, 2019)

Harvest or crop my friend.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll give a hint tomorrow if no one has guessed it by then.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

Sato beans?


Or Sato wine


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sato


It is the Finnish word for Harvest. Grape Sato = Grape Harvest.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> It is the Finnish word for Harvest. Grape Sato = Grape Harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4266158


Used like this it would only be a noun not a proper noun


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here are the twisted lvtk x tang pows, the one on the right may end up being normal but one on the left doesn't look as hopeful.
> View attachment 4266018
> 
> Here is the lone normal looking lvtk x tang pow, it's kick ass too
> ...


Martial artist.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Used like this it would only be a noun not a proper noun


True. But Sato the word itself. Which is what we are guessing at is a proper noun on its own. That was just a hint. Mr not very esoteric will be the judge.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 3B hound
> 
> I think I'll just start calling her 3B. Kick it simple, lol.


"Three dog night"


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 17, 2019)

Honeystomper. photo the first one is ssh.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Martial artist.


You're real close!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Ok, here is the hint. Think about the cross's parents names. Miyagi x grapes 13. Now think shitty movie sequels.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're real close!


Mr.miyagi's best friend- Karate kid pt.2?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mr.miyagi's best friend- Karate kid pt.2?


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mr.miyagi's best friend- Karate kid pt.2?


Ill hit u up after work for the particulars.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ill hit u up after work for the particulars.


It's cool bud-you've already been super generous to me-let one of these other guys get those beans-i jus wanted to get the answer-i dig trivia at the bar


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Honeystomper. photo View attachment 4266176the first one is ssh.


The back two are like what I ran and they are fire ! 
My keeper finishes @ 9 weeks , n looks like the back plant, I had one take 10 n looks like the middle.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 17, 2019)

Better late than never 5 for 5 above ground CojackHoneyBee (CoHB silent H if flower times like momma beter be running led).

GW cut no.1 (bug bud pheno) 5ish weeks
 
GW cut no. 2 (chunky bud pheno)
 

Trying to establish harvest window for the clones I got, took Lucinda Williams and Oregon Huckelberry at 50 days, probably short by a couple days on ohb and a week on LW.
Getting ready for the next chuck, a preservation run of sorts, Blue Harley f2, credit to GroErr.
  
He will dust Golden Goat and Fat Bastard too, in a hopes to bring down the flower times.
  
As you can see he is pretty far ahead, for whatever reason I started him 6 days before everyone else. I guess at first I wanted to try to just do preflowers, then decided they were getting too big for the area and need to be flipped or they'd outgrow the space. Can't help but notice the rf interference the Amare throws, hopefully their new lights (sb have better drivers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 17, 2019)

You can press damp weed, but use a bag 
I hung this bud for about 5 Days , n was still really damp.  
And after more playing , I will no longer press without a bag I suck at pressing but I can always get 20%+ out of the stomper . 

Off to the moon !


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The back two are like what I ran and they are fire !
> My keeper finishes @ 9 weeks , n looks like the back plant, I had one take 10 n looks like the middle.


Their both on week 8 and the back one is starting to fade.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Use as you wish, my friend. Credit is all yours.


Actually, if you check DCSE/Brisco, the credit is yours and @Michael Huntherz . It's pretty cool how many fine growers pulled beautys out of the BBBs.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 17, 2019)

@JohnGlennsGarden popped one of each so far letting em grow


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 17, 2019)

Forgot I saw you mention you knew karate,in another thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Forgot I saw you mention you knew karate,in another thread.


Im a huge martial arts fan, well I was a huge fan as a kid, so all the 80s and 90s karate movies have a special place in my heart. 

Once the matrix came out it kind of ruined martial arts movies, imo. Too much CGI and ropes and wires. Too far fetched for me but I still watched the newer Kickboxer movies where JCVD is just the trainer. Lol cheesy


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im a huge martial arts fan, well I was a huge fan as a kid, so all the 80s and 90s karate movies have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Once the matrix came out it kind of ruined martial arts movies, imo. Too much CGI and ropes and wires. Too far fetched for me but I still watched the newer Kickboxer movies where JCVD is just the trainer. Lol cheesy


like you I love martial arts from a kid till now and still love it.


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im a huge martial arts fan, well I was a huge fan as a kid, so all the 80s and 90s karate movies have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Once the matrix came out it kind of ruined martial arts movies, imo. Too much CGI and ropes and wires. Too far fetched for me but I still watched the newer Kickboxer movies where JCVD is just the trainer. Lol cheesy


CGI ruined movies.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Any of you growers making fem beans??If you are what kind?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2019)

6 Copper Chem from first batch from Amos have hit the Viva towel. Poor germ first batch but seeds are older so see what happens. Also have a batch I received later. Copper Chem is solid and dependably awesome and the only f2 I flowered was fun and big and strong.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im a huge martial arts fan, well I was a huge fan as a kid, so all the 80s and 90s karate movies have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Once the matrix came out it kind of ruined martial arts movies, imo. Too much CGI and ropes and wires. Too far fetched for me but I still watched the newer Kickboxer movies where JCVD is just the trainer. Lol cheesy


90s karate films were my shit lol I haven’t watched a karate movie in year or many movies at all.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner!


That’s even more obscure. Karate kid part 2 (smh). Love it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> That’s even more obscure. Karate kid part 2 (smh). Love it.


It didn’t even register to me I haven’t seen that movie in roughly 20 years


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

The one with Hillary Swank is what ended it all. No Ralph Macchio.. No soup for you. 



evergreengardener said:


> It didn’t even register to me I haven’t seen that movie in roughly 20 years


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Actually, if you check DCSE/Brisco, the credit is yours and @Michael Huntherz . It's pretty cool how many fine growers pulled beautys out of the BBBs.


Thanks, bud. Checked it out. Very cool.


Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> @JohnGlennsGarden popped one of each so far letting em grow View attachment 4266264


Cool, man! Hopefully you get a couple ladies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still watched the newer Kickboxer movies where JCVD is just the trainer. Lol cheesy


Cheesy?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Cheesy?


That's my guy right there. I learned my best round house kicks from watching Kickboxer. 

His daughter is a cutie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's my guy right there. I learned my best round house kicks from watching Kickboxer.
> 
> His daughter is a cutie.


She's no Robin Parker, but she's not bad. Always cracks me up when people hit a muscle pose before they actually grow the muscle they're posing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> She's no Robin Parker, but she's not bad. Always cracks me up when people hit a muscle pose before they actually grow the muscle they're posing.


I'll pass on that, too much woman for me. To be fair to JCVD's daughter, she is just doing a pose that her dad is famous for doing. I don't think she was showing off the guns, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4266180


Since you were the 2nd person to post the pic and Buddy said go ahead and pass the prize, I got some sunny D og and grape Sato beans if you want them. Hit me up in the dm if you're interested. Cheers


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 17, 2019)

Pulled the jabbas stash x C99 today


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

Thought you Chuckers might like this photo. Obviously, she needs to work on her muscle pose


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 17, 2019)

Blue rippers wk 5ish honey stompers /\\/purple one  honeystompers 
-out chuckers


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 17, 2019)

Well I have some bad news 1 of my tpr x hh is throwing out nanners so she got the chop today she had about 2 more weeks left. does anyone have a link to a video on how to make Vape cartridges with out special equipment.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Well I have some bad news 1 of my tpr x hh is throwing out nanners so she got the chop today she had about 2 more weeks left. does anyone have a link to a video on how to make Vape cartridges with out special equipment.View attachment 4266542 View attachment 4266543


Only thing you really need is the liquidizer & shot glass(or what ever you use & syringe)

Mix


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Only thing you really need is the liquidizer & shot glass(or what ever you use & syringe)
> 
> Mix


I'm doing some research at the moment but I'm more of a " see and learn " type of person my reading comprehension isn't that great


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4266503
> 
> Thought you Chuckers might like this photo. Obviously, she needs to work on her muscle pose


 Is that your woman or plant your talking bout?


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I'm doing some research at the moment but I'm more of a " see and learn " type of person my reading comprehension isn't that great


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 18, 2019)

Day 30 g13 x tangpow


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 18, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Well I have some bad news 1 of my tpr x hh is throwing out nanners so she got the chop today she had about 2 more weeks left. does anyone have a link to a video on how to make Vape cartridges with out special equipment.View attachment 4266542 View attachment 4266543


Hopefully the others do well.

This is a easiest way i seen to make the juice
https://www.waxliquidizer.com/marijuana-concentrates/rosin-vape-juice-easy-way/


----------



## growslut (Jan 18, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Is that your woman or plant your talking bout?


both


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 18, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I'm doing some research at the moment but I'm more of a " see and learn " type of person my reading comprehension isn't that great


There is a thread on here for homemade oil for your vape pen. Has some good info. 

The easiest sauce to make is QWET. Which is a quick wash ethanol extraction. Videos on YouTube.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 18, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Day 30 g13 x tangpow View attachment 4266564


I would cut back on N the bottom is showing toxicity & clean up the lowers for air flow n light penetration.


----------



## growslut (Jan 18, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I'm doing some research at the moment but I'm more of a " see and learn " type of person my reading comprehension isn't that great


I really like the Vaporesso NRG SE tank. It can handle really thick oil, so I load straight rosin into it. It hits like a beast. Will blow away any cartridge. Its refillable and you can pick up a Swag Kit including everything you need (except battery) for $40.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

@genuity got three of the gmo breaths up, small beans but fresh, popped right up. Excited. Also got some of Motas gmo x gbwizz and am thinkin bout trying a gmo chuck. Not started any of those. Got a chance at getting the cut, lol, a lil nervous bout that. but may try. Think Legend breath be on next round with some other ogs, lookin for a chuck on that round. Put the almond cookie cross back. for the cookie chuck when it happens, lol. Lots o pipe dream ideas gonna attempt to finally try. Chucks that is. See what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll pass on that, too much woman for me. To be fair to JCVD's daughter, she is just doing a pose that her dad is famous for doing. I don't think she was showing off the guns, lol.


He's no Robin Parker, but he's not bad.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> He's no Robin Parker, but he's not bad.


Save some steroids for the rest of us


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Save some steroids for the rest of us


You can take every steroid ever made, but if you don't bust your a$$ in the gym and fine tune your diet - and stay on it - you just wind up fat, bloated, covered in acne, aggressive, and super horny [especially women]. That said, 'roids, used correctly, are the most awesome drugs I've ever done. Not even close.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You can take every steroid ever made, but if you don't bust your a$$ in the gym and fine tune your diet - and stay on it - you just wind up fat, bloated, covered in acne, aggressive, and super horny [especially women]. That said, 'roids, used correctly, are the most awesome drugs I've ever done. Not even close.


Agree on all points, my statement was more geared towards how she's apparently taking everything in the cabinet


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Agree on all points, my statement was more geared towards how she's apparently taking everything in the cabinet


Not really. Like growing good weed, you've got to know what to take, how to take it, and especially for women, what to avoid at all costs to prevent, you know, hermies.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 18, 2019)

guava hashplant x c99 .


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Not really. Like growing good weed, you've got to know what to take, how to take it, and especially for women, what to avoid at all costs to prevent, you know, hermies.
> 
> View attachment 4266853


I'll play...

Is your rebuttal an argument that she is natural? µ-dosing?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Is your rebuttal an argument that she is natural? µ-dosing?


No, of course not. I'm just saying that she used specific 'roids and diuretics, as opposed to everything available and in massive quantities. In Robin's case, she was/is brilliant, and many top pros of the day, both men and women, paid her nice $$ to concoct their personal food and "supplement" regimens. Mine was done for free, because we were friends and I [ my business at the time] was one of her sponsors. 

Am I dosing? Not for competitions or sports any longer. Just a twice a year cycle of deca for health benefits. But I had a nice run from '94 thru '09. There is one ultimate truth about 'roids, proven by the track record of superior performances in sports like baseball, football, hockey, track and field, cycling, etc. They work. They are, in fact, next level drugs that, used correctly, would positively benefit every human user.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You can take every steroid ever made, but if you don't bust your a$$ in the gym and fine tune your diet - and stay on it - you just wind up fat, bloated, covered in acne, aggressive, and super horny [especially women]. That said, 'roids, used correctly, are the most awesome drugs I've ever done. Not even close.


Most people don't have any idea about what it takes to be a professional body builder. When I worked out daily it was just to build lean muscle. I never wanted to get huge but I did research all aspects of the process. I give the men and women that body build a lot of respect for the level of commitment they obtain. After eating no junk food and basically only lean protein and veggies for a year or so I realized it ain't no easy thing to stay committed.

One thing I noticed about the big guys at the gym, none of them could do very many pull ups. They could bench press a car but I think many of them forgot about that core and squats, lol.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

My comment was offered as obvious tongue in cheek as she clearly is using some very top end regime. She's clearly upper tier pro but she's very obviously getting assistance that likely isn't allowed in many competitions. Not in any way do I opposed steroid use unless it's agreed upon that it's a 'clean' event and people still cheat, just admit what you do and move on.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Most people don't have any idea about what it takes to be a professional body builder. When I worked out daily it was just to build lean muscle. I never wanted to get huge but I did research all aspects of the process. I give the men and women that body build a lot of respect for the level of commitment they obtain. After eating no junk food and basically only lean protein and veggies for a year or so I realized it ain't no easy thing to stay committed.
> 
> One thing I noticed about the big guys at the gym, none of them could do very many pull ups. They could bench press a car but I think many of them forgot about that core and squats, lol.


To paraphrase Lewis Black, “the question is not why Lance Armstrong was doping, but why aren’t the rest of us?”

- P.S. Regardless, Armstrong will never be as great as Greg LaMond.

Hello, friends, popping by real quick to say “I am not dead, yet!”. Operations are on hold here at Huntherzland, but I am feeling mostly healed up and started working on the computer regularly again. See you all soon.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2019)

I wish they would allow steroids in the NFL. Those guys need to heal in a week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Most people don't have any idea about what it takes to be a professional body builder..


True. It's even more difficult for a female if she wants to maintain feminine facial features and appearance. It was the pursuit of size at all costs that effectively killed women's bodybuilding.
https://www.t-nation.com/powerful-words/death-of-womens-bodybuilding



CannaBruh said:


> My comment was offered as obvious tongue in cheek as she clearly is using some very top end regime. She's clearly upper tier pro but she's very obviously getting assistance that likely isn't allowed in many competitions. Not in any way do I opposed steroid use unless it's agreed upon that it's a 'clean' event and people still cheat, just admit what you do and move on.


Right. It was the biggest lie in sports. Remember when Mark McGwire tried explaining his home run power away by crediting creatine and androstenidione?  Athletes who used either had to dodge, or lie, because of the illegality of 'roids.. The funny / sad thing is the staggering amount of money that was made by companies selling legal [ and virtually ineffective ] supplements repped by 'roid users. 8 time Mr Olympia Ronnie Coleman pitched Weider supplements, for instance, and somehow was a Texas police officer during his reign at the top.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> True. It's even more difficult for a female if she wants to maintain feminine facial features and appearance. It was the pursuit of size at all costs that effectively killed women's bodybuilding.
> https://www.t-nation.com/powerful-words/death-of-womens-bodybuilding
> 
> 
> ...


How about that trenXtreme tho for awhile in the mid 2000s


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2019)

Tiger Woods had the top performance enhancing Dr. and look what he was able to do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> - P.S. Regardless, Armstrong will never be as great as Greg LaMond.


Armstrong had one other advantage over all cyclists. Due to cancer, he lost a testicle. With only the one, he encountered. less wind resistance than those with both.  

Good to hear you're doing better, amigo.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2019)

Only if he didn't get a silicone replacement testicle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> How about that trenXtreme tho for awhile in the mid 2000s


Don't know a thing about it. Mid 2000s was about the time I was de-emphasizing gyming and increased emphasis on...you know...gardening. 



Mohican said:


> Tiger Woods had the top performance enhancing Dr. and look what he was able to do.


Yeah...he did ok.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2019)

Man, I lost out about $1500 bucks when Barry Bonds smashed Mc's homerun record. 

I had Mc's Topps olympic rookie card which got up to about $1500ish dollars. I went to sell it at a local card/comic shop and dude was like "Id hold on to that cuz itll be worth a lot more cuz no one will beat his record anytime soon."

The very next year Bonds destroyed that record and literally the next day the Mc rookie card was worthless. Lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had Mc's Topps olympic rookie card which got up to about $1500ish dollars. I went to sell it at a local card/comic shop and dude was like "Id hold on to that cuz itll be worth a lot more cuz no one will beat his record anytime soon."


What a dope ! [ not you, of course  ]. McGwire was virtually tied by Sammy Sosa that same year. 2nd basemen and outfielders who'd never hit more than 20 suddenly were besting their career highs before mid season. Jose Canseco is perceived as a disgraced clown, but none of his claims were ever proven false, and many, like A-Rod was hilariously proven dead on the money. And when Jose was juicing, he was awesome. Power, speed, and a cannon arm in RF.


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What a dope ! [ not you, of course  ]. McGwire was virtually tied by Sammy Sosa that same year. 2nd basemen and outfielders who'd never hit more than 20 suddenly were besting their career highs before mid season. Jose Canseco is perceived as a disgraced clown, but none of his claims were ever proven false, and many, like A-Rod was hilariously proven dead on the money. And when Jose was juicing, he was awesome. Power, speed, and a cannon arm in RF.


The only thing to grow faster than his arms and bank account was his hat size.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 18, 2019)

So momma and poppa are 18 days into flower..:I’ve been shaking the male once daily, and pollen goes all over the air in there. Been doing it for 5 or 6 days. About how many more should I do this? I think maybe a couple, then I can spray her down, clean out the tent, give it a few more days, then momma to the flower tent. Does anything sound wrong?


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So momma and poppa are 18 days into flower..:I’ve been shaking the male once daily, and pollen goes all over the air in there. Been doing it for 5 or 6 days. About how many more should I do this? I think maybe a couple, then I can spray her down, clean out the tent, give it a few more days, then momma to the flower tent. Does anything sound wrong?


Sounds perfect..

I don't think they need anymore dustings.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 18, 2019)

Weekly update GMOxDB 
Phyno#1

 
Phyno#2


----------



## Houstini (Jan 19, 2019)

Some males just wanna pop balls under 24h. Keep or pitch? I’d like to have stud cuts that actually veg. Is this realistic or will males eventually flower no matter what? My mimosa, goji, and sour lime og cuts all seem to be vegging nicely after showing under 18-6 and moving to 24h but tangie x jilly bean is ready to flower out. Is this an autoflower trait?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 19, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Weekly update GMOxDB
> Phyno#1
> View attachment 4267174
> View attachment 4267176
> ...


Right on brother! Well done!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 19, 2019)

Another @thenotsoesoteric's tangerine power #3 f2s. Around 70. Smells less citrus rind, more fruit. 
Some of these leaf colors are electric!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2019)

Some of those colors are eclectic. Dyslexic here.


----------



## growslut (Jan 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Some males just wanna pop balls under 24h. Keep or pitch? I’d like to have stud cuts that actually veg. Is this realistic or will males eventually flower no matter what? My mimosa, goji, and sour lime og cuts all seem to be vegging nicely after showing under 18-6 and moving to 24h but tangie x jilly bean is ready to flower out. Is this an autoflower trait?


Maybe someone with more experience can pitch in, but I have heard many times that when selecting a male, many breeders look for males that are slow to drop balls. Not sure, but perhaps its b/c early balls are a sign of a powerful and eager male, so if those traits got passed along maybe it would contribute to hermy-ism?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sounds perfect..
> 
> I don't think they need anymore dustings.


Thanks, makes me feel more confident in this. I think I might take down the male then, give the girlie a couple days of mist/rest, then make the switch! Man, males are exciting when you actually want them, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 19, 2019)

Anyone wanna trade? 

 
TPR has 5 beans .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Silverblaze is the only one missing from my doc's collection.I have nothing to barter tho.My library is adolescent and minute.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Sweet Dixie's (Brisco's Bargain Beans @Amos Otis)first day of 10/14.She's revving to go.She was topped once for clone and vegged maybe another week after being topped.Clone is rooted well so in she goes!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Copper Tony male.Starting to bust.Guess I now have to decide what I'm gonna do with him.He has been sequestered.Might just snag a lil pollen just because he reeks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

@genuity 3x Goofy Grape solos being sexed.Hoping for at least 1 female.   

....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone wanna trade?
> 
> View attachment 4267291
> TPR has 5 beans .


I chased and bought TPR because of your pics and posts on it.
Still have some C99 #8 x HH of yours I want to hunt thru.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You can take every steroid ever made, but if you don't bust your a$$ in the gym and fine tune your diet - and stay on it - you just wind up fat, bloated, covered in acne, aggressive, and super horny [especially women]. That said, 'roids, used correctly, are the most awesome drugs I've ever done. Not even close.


Or the new thing being sarms, get that anabolic effect without the androgenic nature, or reduced signifigantly.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Silverblaze is the only one missing from my doc's collection.I have nothing to barter tho.My library is adolescent and minute.


Silver Blaze is awesome. I highly recommend running it. It's a very nice heavy but euphoric high that doesnt make me crash afterwords. Not a lot of funky smells, almost more floral like but the high is amazing.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 19, 2019)

Was able to enjoy early Saturday morning with the girls . Cleaning up some lower density, was to dark in there. I like to be able to see through the plant at this point . 14days . This is a “kicker plant” in my walk way not under a light, 
This will “set” the lower bud sites . 
This is like lollipop but leaving the budding site n removing the leaf. 

After stretch, I remove a lot of fans . 
During veg, I’m surpressing n trying to keep nodes tight , once in flower I start pruning to promote stretch. 


Different plant 37 Days 
 


At this point , (to dark again) I would do another lollipoppin, removing all the small buds behind the rest, and get any top leaves blocking light. But I might reveg this plant , so I’ll leave it alone for now . 

Don’t be afraid to remove a leaf now n then. 
Dead air flow in a plant is like a dead water in a coal tank. 

Plants pictured are ethos PillowFactory


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Some males just wanna pop balls under 24h. Keep or pitch? I’d like to have stud cuts that actually veg. Is this realistic or will males eventually flower no matter what? My mimosa, goji, and sour lime og cuts all seem to be vegging nicely after showing under 18-6 and moving to 24h but tangie x jilly bean is ready to flower out. Is this an autoflower trait?


Like females males will produce sex bits in veg that are viable to make seeds. I would be stunned to find a male that didn't drop dust in veg once those preflowers at the node have matured and gone old.

I do not consider this the same as an autoflowering trait. Plants that are of age will produce the given sex bits.

If it's full on throwing nuts in veg (flowering) then that is not so desirable.

If you keep males understand they're going to get some jizz on shit from time to time.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 19, 2019)

Getting LARGE... High School Sweet Heart x Breathwork


----------



## Dmannn (Jan 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Tony male.Starting to bust.Guess I now have to decide what I'm gonna do with him.He has been sequestered.Might just snag a lil pollen just because he reeks.


I used to get so mad when one of the plants would show male. 

Now it brings a whole new dimension to the fun.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2019)

Mad Hamish said:


> Getting LARGE... High School Sweet Heart x Breathwork
> 
> View attachment 4267261


I grew both of them side by side... & all the females was badass,beautiful lady's
That had the highs/stones to match.

That sounds like a really nice cross.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> I grew both of them side by side... & all the females was badass,beautiful lady's
> That had the highs/stones to match.
> 
> That sounds like a really nice cross.


I had great runs with both of them, I still keep a Breathwork girl, finicky zero stretch bitch but the bud is worth the extra veg and dialling her in. The High School Sweet Heart mum is a phenomenal producer, good and potent but flavour is super old school, spicy hash which I adore but isnt all that popular here funny enough. 

Stem rubs on the babies all smell like proper old school “did somebody vomit in old gym socks” skunk and a fuktonne of citrus. Flower week one done, stretch is real lol...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2019)

6 Copper Chem f2 out of the towel and into Solos. All were at least cracked. Only Briscoe Copper Chem f2 I did flower was a strong plant in every way and resembled one very good Copper Chem I had from Greenpoint. Thank you @Amos Otis 

4 Sleeskunk F2s 4 weeks in flower with 2 Sativa phenos and 2 Indica. Very strong lemon smell already. F2s are like a self-chuck I guess.

7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk in veg been topped and will be a while 'till room happens in flower tent. Vigorous and strong. Should be a stinky sticky mess of a hybreed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Another @thenotsoesoteric's tangerine power #3 f2s. Around 70. Smells less citrus rind, more fruit. View attachment 4267209
> Some of these leaf colors are electric!
> View attachment 4267210 View attachment 4267213


That's really pretty looking man! Good frost and beautiful fade


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 19, 2019)

Anyone popping beans for the 
Super Blood Wolf Moon? 
 
Been sitting on theses too long .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone popping beans for the
> Super Blood Wolf Moon?
> View attachment 4267592
> Been sitting on theses too long .


Yessir.Soaking some Doc's gear.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 19, 2019)

No but now you have me thinking..


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2019)

Tigers milk & sakura f2

Mendobreath #M f3 & holy stic f2(Mendobreath #cb x grape puff)

Double up mints x goofy grape......ssshhh...hush...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 19, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> No but now you have me thinking..


I’ve decided to base my grow around lunar calendar for awhile. 
Going to use the moon to help pull them out of the ground, # forgottentechnology


----------



## macsnax (Jan 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve decided to base my grow around lunar calendar for awhile.
> Going to use the moon to help pull them out of the ground, # forgottentechnology


Popping seeds around the moon cycle does work. I seen a news headline from China the other day talking about how they've done it successfully. I kind of chuckled to myself.....like hmm I know a few hippies that have been doing that for a while lol. They were a little late getting on the moon too so.....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 19, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Popping seeds around the moon cycle does work. I seen a news headline from China the other day talking about how they've done it successfully. I kind of chuckled to myself.....like hmm I know a few hippies that have been doing that for a while lol. They were a little late getting on the moon too so.....


If you google search “planting around the lunar calendar “ you’ll find some good reads 

If your not into research papers etc , 
This pretty much sums it up nicely 
http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/moon-planting.html


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve decided to base my grow around lunar calendar for awhile.
> Going to use the moon to help pull them out of the ground, # forgottentechnology


I'm with on this..

Fresh frozen (Floozy)Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze 
 
This shit reeks of loud og stank...
Going to end up sugar.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you google search “planting around the lunar calendar “ you’ll find some good reads
> 
> If your not into research papers etc ,
> This pretty much sums it up nicely
> http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/moon-planting.html


I have a moon phase app on my phone that I use when I remember, been doing it for about year or so. That's about as far as I've taken it though.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Tigers milk & sakura f2
> 
> Mendobreath #M f3 & holy stic f2(Mendobreath #cb x grape puff)
> 
> Double up mints x goofy grape......ssshhh...hush...


Double up mints x goofy grape? Now your playing with my heart strings hahaha


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Soaking some orange cookies x sherb crasher and some more slurricane x wedding crasher 


BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone popping beans for the
> Super Blood Wolf Moon?
> View attachment 4267592
> Been sitting on theses too long .


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you google search “planting around the lunar calendar “ you’ll find some good reads
> 
> If your not into research papers etc ,
> This pretty much sums it up nicely
> http://www.countryfarm-lifestyles.com/moon-planting.html


got in the habit of looking as a youngster for fishing, carried it over to plantin, I always check with the almanac and moon phases when poppin beans.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Double up mints x goofy grape? Now your playing with my heart strings hahaha


Yea,I did not talk/post many pics of that first double up mints, but she was a big change from what I been smoking(like when I ran bodhis mothers milk) It has this soft sweet powder terps(like them heart candy)that are truly unique.

If they can only mix well & give me some special plants, then we going to be in for a treat.


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I have a moon phase app on my phone that I use when I remember, been doing it for about year or so. That's about as far as I've taken it though.


I've planted this way all my life. Above ground crops when the moon is waxing {getting bigger} and underground when it's waning. Then you line that up with the signs of the zodiac. If you didn't plant yesterday, you have missed the good above ground days for this month.

https://www.farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 20, 2019)

Stomper Rosin aka breakfast


----------



## macsnax (Jan 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I've planted this way all my life. Above ground crops when the moon is waxing {getting bigger} and underground when it's waning. Then you line that up with the signs of the zodiac. If you didn't plant yesterday, you have missed the good above ground days for this month.
> 
> https://www.farmersalmanac.com/calendar/gardening/


I dropped some clones into a new undercurrent system yesterday, I don't think it's quite the same as soil though?


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I dropped some clones into a new undercurrent system yesterday, I don't think it's quite the same as soil though?


I would think looking for a good transplant day would be best for taking clones. Never seen any real info on this though. That's just a guess.

Plus I'm not sure how much of the moon's influence is negated by growing indoors.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> got in the habit of looking as a youngster for fishing, carried it over to plantin, I always check with the almanac and moon phases when poppin beans.


Same here. All of the old timers always planted their crops by the signs and moon phases. It's something that is getting "forgotten", by people of today. If they could live and prosper by it, so can we.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2019)

White Wizard #4 - F707 Seeds
(White FX x Bwiz Bx)
 
Looking like the keeper, pic in the sun

Vegging out some GMO x Dessert Breath and Legend OG x Dessert Breath to go in the next 4x8 run.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

Normally I pop beans when I have space.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Normally I pop beans when I have space.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yea,I did not talk/post many pics of that first double up mints, but she was a big change from what I been smoking(like when I ran bodhis mothers milk) It has this soft sweet powder terps(like them heart candy)that are truly unique.
> 
> If they can only mix well & give me some special plants, then we going to be in for a treat.


For sure your offsprings are going to be crazy! All kinds of good combination both strains are awesome all the way through be interesting to find those dominant alleles


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Normally I pop beans when I have space.


Just got more space since 2 Albert Super Tramp went bananas at 6 weeks on me. Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 20, 2019)

Full douche on the tents, got 2 of my breeders cleaned up. Flower room with HVAC and lighting upgrades is gonna veg a week in new space. Sour lime og, mimosa, and gojix2 studs going into breeder tents for staged pollination and collection. Luckily goji doesn’t like to pop balls in veg so I’m hoping to use that to my advantage keeping my cuts around long enough to be useful.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just got more space since 2 Albert Super Tramp went bananas at 6 weeks on me. Damn it! Damn it! Damn it!


More space from killing Albert Supertramp nanner plants = 6 Space Monkey F2s hitting the Viva towel!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> I would think looking for a good transplant day would be best for taking clones. Never seen any real info on this though. That's just a guess.
> 
> Plus I'm not sure how much of the moon's influence is negated by growing indoors.


Perhaps there is some impact due to the abnormally long daylight cycles used for veg but the way I look at it the moon is out during the day just as often as it is at night and lets not forget the other 2 moon cycles, I emphasizie on perigee when planting.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

I unwittingly jumped the super moon gun and germinated 2 more lvtk x tang pow seeds on Thursday and both are now up and out of coco. One has no helmet but the other is still rocking the seed husk tightly so I'm hoping it bust out of it on its own. 

So far I have two seeds working up and open in the rock wool, the bigger normal looking one in coco and this one in rock wool that looks like it'll come around. Hopefully find something worthy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

Here's a question to kick around.

What are people's feelings about reversing a female from feminized seeds?

Since the goji female didn't pan out I was thinking about reversing the blackberry pheno of black dog. I mean she is really nice, good bud to leaf ratio, fast flower, nice potency, great flavor and doesn't even smell like weed just straight berries.

I still have several regular seedling going to find a "normal" mom or an actual male, though I'm kind of digging the idea of making fems with this girl.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m going to do it to a JellyBreath x PurplePunch plant , but I’m going to run them first before giving any away because the rest of them where all over the place but 1 was really good . 

1 runt 
2 Hermies 
1 twin 
1 junk yeild 
1 PP leaner 
1 JB leaner with a ok yield, 

So not sure what I’ll get .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to do it to a JellyBreath x PurplePunch plant , but I’m going to run them first before giving any away because the rest of them where all over the place but 1 was really good .
> 
> 1 runt
> 2 Hermies
> ...


I wonder if it is the purple punch that is weird? I know some of the purple punch f2 or s1s or something came out not so good a while back, if I'm not mistaken. 

That is about like my lvtk's offspring so far. 1 is normal looking, 3 have been twisted leaf weirdos with the one above looking like it'll grow out of it but the two other mutants I culled due to no/little growth. 

I'm guessing the lvtk will do this mutant offspring thing regardless of the pollen donor but I'm thinking there will be nice phenos mixed in with the mutants. 

I'll just give all the lvtk crosses away due to the mutants but I'm currently looking through the lvtk x tang pow to see if I can find another tk leaner to try as a mom. See if the mutant thing follows the lvtk everywhere or if I can get around it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's a question to kick around.
> 
> What are people's feelings about reversing a female from feminized seeds?
> 
> ...


Do it! I see no issue with reversing fem seed.As long as the gal is good and "pretty stable".


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

My last 3 plantings are Space Monkey x Sleeskunk, Copper Chem F2 (Amos) and Space Monkey F2. Tha Monkeys are all mid Hybreed lookin with subtle variations in each and have been topped and up potted. Copper Chem f2 are all 6 cracked and in Solos. Space Monkey f2 are in the Viva towel for planting tomorrow.

All chucks!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's a question to kick around.
> 
> What are people's feelings about reversing a female from feminized seeds?
> 
> ...


I don't think you missed the window, I like to get seeds wet (cup or paper towel) about 3-5 days before perigee and in media 24-48 hrs later so they are alive and ready when the time comes. I see the other allignments of the solar system (to include at a minimum the planetary bodies that are visible by the naked eye) conjunction/opposition, planetary transits, ascention (for above ground), descention (for below ground)...these are like adding gravey to mashed potatoes.


I wish I knew enough to know if reversing a fem was a good idea.


Another question not related, does anyone know if photographic filter fabric is tight enough to contain pollen? I am thinking of making an enclosure within an enclosure for a more contained chucking setup. This way I hopefully dont need a full seperate setup to quarantine.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wonder if it is the purple punch that is weird? I know some of the purple punch f2 or s1s or something came out not so good a while back, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> That is about like my lvtk's offspring so far. 1 is normal looking, 3 have been twisted leaf weirdos with the one above looking like it'll grow out of it but the two other mutants I culled due to no/little growth.
> 
> ...


It could be the PP , I also didn’t see many good reviews on it. But this is my only experience with PP.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I don't think you missed the window, I like to get seeds wet (cup or paper towel) about 3-5 days before perigee and in media 24-48 hrs later so they are alive and ready when the time comes. I see the other allignments of the solar system (to include at a minimum the planetary bodies that are visible by the naked eye) conjunction/opposition, planetary transits, ascention (for above ground), descention (for below ground)...these are like adding gravey to mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> I wish I knew enough to know if reversing a fem was a good idea.
> ...


I think your asking for trouble.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I don't think you missed the window, I like to get seeds wet (cup or paper towel) about 3-5 days before perigee and in media 24-48 hrs later so they are alive and ready when the time comes. I see the other allignments of the solar system (to include at a minimum the planetary bodies that are visible by the naked eye) conjunction/opposition, planetary transits, ascention (for above ground), descention (for below ground)...these are like adding gravey to mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> I wish I knew enough to know if reversing a fem was a good idea.
> ...


The problem with viable pollen is it floats so easily. Just a wave of the arm or something could send pollen outside your safe zone and remain there for weeks until it is blown back in a non safe zone. But it could work though chances of contamination/accidental pollination is higher than separate room/area.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The problem with viable pollen is it floats so easily. Just a wave of the arm or something could send pollen outside your safe zone and remain there for weeks until it is blown back in a non safe zone. But it could work though chances of contamination/accidental pollination is higher than separate room/area.


It's been a minute since I've said anything but it doesn't appear any of the old pollen I tried made any seeds. I'll know for sure digging through the buds but no apparent seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> It's been a minute since I've said anything but it doesn't appear any of the old pollen I tried made any seeds. I'll know for sure digging through the buds but no apparent seeds.


Damn, hope you find a hidden gem or two. But at least we know there is a good reference for how long is definitely to long.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, hope you find a hidden gem or two. But at least we know there is a good reference for how long is definitely to long.


For sure best to lean on using sooner than later. That stuff was about 10 years old.
I have some aged mimosa pollen that has to be coming up on a year and has been stored at room temp in glass for the whole year. I'll give that a go at the 1yr mark (F2s) but need to dig through this thread to see about when I collected it from him.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think your asking for trouble.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> The problem with viable pollen is it floats so easily. Just a wave of the arm or something could send pollen outside your safe zone and remain there for weeks until it is blown back in a non safe zone. But it could work though chances of contamination/accidental pollination is higher than separate room/area.


This would be inside the area where the plants that are intended to be pollinated are. So it technically is a seperate area and my main tent operates via positive pressure with filtered (carbon can and prefilter, by no means hepa). Currently the male is basically just in there, and the cabinet has no external ventilation, just gaps in doors and holes for cords. I am just looking to contain as much as possible. By no means do I have the capacity to have a clean room setting but having been in health and safety surrounding pharmaceuticals I am really looking to improve my secondary containment (currently a trash bag with a hole in the bottom. I am hoping the fabric is breathable so I will make a complete enclosure.

I also want for him to get further along before going hog wild on the plant sex.

I use a spray bottle of water as a pre and post cabinet opening but based on some recent posts regarding pollinating with a spray bottle and water I am beginning g to question the efficacy.

Thank you both for the replies and insight, hopefully this clairifies my situation and objective.

Edit: the fabric is 12 bucks on amazon so I figure it is worth a shot, I'll report back.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's a question to kick around.
> 
> What are people's feelings about reversing a female from feminized seeds?
> 
> ...


fem, beans have been reversd many times here with no problem,Look how long the strain of G-13 has been reversed and still going with no hearm troubeal at all.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @genuity 3x Goofy Grape solos being sexed.Hoping for at least 1 female.View attachment 4267324 View attachment 4267326 View attachment 4267327 View attachment 4267328
> 
> ....


Two confirmed Goofy Grape females! The left and middle.They will be taken out of flower,up-potted into either a 1 or 2 gal smart pot,cloned, veg'd maybe a week and flipped. I usually run new beans au natural the first go around.I top(usually too early to take a decent clone), prune and heavily defoiliate in veg and up until about 3 weeks of flower.I'm gonna step outside my box and run them as if I know them.
The 3rd goofy grape has yet to show.Any day now.

On another note,I have a nice clone of Sweet Dixie fresh out of the cloner and into a regular square quart pot. She has 5 maybe 6 nodes that haven't started alternating yet. I've half assed "mainlined" a few plants over the years.Maybe 3 plants since I've read the term popularized for a specific type of plant manipulation or LST.I say half assed because I usually do it from clones that are already mature and have alternating nodes so they don't come out as symmetrcial as nebula's or nugbucket's. Yet,it works for what I mainly use it for,an even canopy. With the Sweet Dixie clone as well as the Goofy Grapes' subsequent clones I am going to attempt a couple I guess "true" mainline tech on them.

Smh...wrote all that out to say I've found I can still mainline a clone if I take the clone and root it before nodes start alternating as opposed to supercropping branches to slow them down to even them out like I do with my usual clones and as they do in those tutorials. 

**Ever go back and read your post before hitting "post reply" and just want to delete the whole [email protected]!ing thing? Like....."dude wtf are you thinking,wtf is your point!?"....
Fuck it


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Two confirmed Goofy Grape females! The left and middle.They will be taken out of flower,up-potted into either a 1 or 2 gal smart pot,cloned, veg'd maybe a week and flipped. I usually run new beans au natural the first go around.I top(usually too early to take a decent clone), prune and heavily defoiliate in veg and up until about 3 weeks of flower.I'm gonna step outside my box and run them as if I know them.
> The 3rd goofy grape has yet to show.Any day now.
> 
> On another note,I have a nice clone of Sweet Dixie fresh out of the cloner and into a regular square quart pot. She has 5 maybe 6 nodes that haven't started alternating yet. I've half assed "mainlined" a few plants over the years.Maybe 3 plants since I've read the term popularized for a specific type of plant manipulation or LST.I say half assed because I usually do it from clones that are already mature and have alternating nodes so they don't come out as symmetrcial as nebula's or nugbucket's. Yet,it works for what I mainly use it for,an even canopy. With the Sweet Dixie clone as well as the Goofy Grapes' subsequent clones I am going to attempt a couple I guess "true" mainline tech on them.
> ...


I do that a bunch.....
Why am I trying to think about..

Ima try the microphone,see if I can talk it out..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> I do that a bunch.....
> Why am I trying to think about..
> 
> Ima try the microphone,see if I can talk it out..


Lol..helly yeah. The mic statement made me literally laugh out loud. Wifey gave me the "It isn't that funny jerk" look.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2019)

I was about to try it out,till my wife looked at me with such disgust. Wtf was that look for?
Ima just stick to short & sweet post.


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2019)

What is this I hear about planting seeds on the blood moon? I'm going to try and pop a few to test it out.
 

These seeds came from one of my first outdoor pollinations back in 2003, I held onto them for a very long time, they sat in poor conditions in storage for a long time and havent been able to sprout one in the past 8 years (only tried a few times over the years really), here's to hoping this blood moon will resurrect the dead!


----------



## THT (Jan 21, 2019)

Also if you look close I indescrimanately grabbed a handful of seeds, husks, cracked shells, clear duds, ,whatever, I'm not expecting much


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

I know there's a handful hanging in here that use southern ag. How much are you using? I just hooked up this system a few days ago and I'm running 73-74f. When I tested it it was running at 68. Now with the lights turned up some and plants that are too small to cast shade, it's getting too warm. I'll be ordering a chiller, just want to make sure I'm good in the mean time with the southern ag.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

GMO x DB 
clones. 
Skills.. Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

3rd goofy grape confirmed female.Ho lee shit,I wasn't expecting all 3 to be gals.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

The 3 Goofy Grape gals got a new shoe each..lol.
Roughly the same height,with notable growth differences between them.  
Right to Left.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 22, 2019)

Landlady no call no showed on me today. 15 innocent plant lives were lost.

Saved three mothers and five Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze babies from @BigHornBuds.

I need to move. Inconsiderate, rude landladies are not on my agenda. I don’t stand for a “no call no show” from anyone. I ousted a business partner last year for the same thing. Total bullshit.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> The 3 Goofy Grape gals got a new shoe each..lol.
> Roughly the same height,with notable growth differences between them.View attachment 4268847 View attachment 4268848
> Right to Left.
> 
> View attachment 4268849 View attachment 4268850 View attachment 4268851


Right on goofy grape treated me right last year looks like she treating you well to


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I need to move. Inconsiderate, rude landladies are not on my agenda. I don’t stand for a “no call no show” from anyone.


It sucks to be on the wrong end of the power in most cases. "Do unto others...." ...you don't hear that much these days.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 22, 2019)

@genuity. Huge thanks going out to you! I’ll do these babies justice soon enough gotta wait for a little room to open up in about 2 maybe 3 weeks. You already know I’m starting with the south beach breeze


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Landlady no call no showed on me today. 15 innocent plant lives were lost.
> 
> Saved three mothers and five Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze babies from @BigHornBuds.
> 
> I need to move. Inconsiderate, rude landladies are not on my agenda. I don’t stand for a “no call no show” from anyone. I ousted a business partner last year for the same thing. Total bullshit.


Time is a precious commodity. 
Only acceptable explainaition are life and limb.
Check tenant righs groups in your area.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It sucks to be on the wrong end of the power in most cases. "Do unto others...." ...you don't hear that much these days.


Hear it plenty, this thread is one of the few places I see it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Landlady no call no showed on me today. 15 innocent plant lives were lost.
> 
> Saved three mothers and five Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze babies from @BigHornBuds.
> 
> I need to move. Inconsiderate, rude landladies are not on my agenda. I don’t stand for a “no call no show” from anyone. I ousted a business partner last year for the same thing. Total bullshit.


The amount of plants you have to kill off over that landlord  that has to suck


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Hear it plenty, this thread is one of the few places I see it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Right on goofy grape treated me right last year looks like she treating you well to


Do you have any pics of her? Was there much variation in phenotipic expression? How long did you take her? How was stretch? Last question I promise.....how many beans did you pop?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 22, 2019)

GMO x swayze day 3 of flower
 
Should get a few nice fat colas. Stretch much?
 
Full tent view... gonna be a jungle in there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Landlady no call no showed on me today. 15 innocent plant lives were lost.
> 
> Saved three mothers and five Triple Purple Rhino x Hickock Haze babies from @BigHornBuds.
> 
> I need to move. Inconsiderate, rude landladies are not on my agenda. I don’t stand for a “no call no show” from anyone. I ousted a business partner last year for the same thing. Total bullshit.


I feel for you brother. I just went through the same bull shit. It makes me want to leave them a chicken milk bomb but there are no air vents to hide it in.

For those not in the know, a chicken milk bomb is raw chicken and milk inside a glass jar tightly shut. After a month or so the cultures expand the glass explodes and no one will ever get that smell out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks for the tip ESO. That chicken and milk bomb HAS to reek! I have a place I'd like to fill up with a cacophony of unpleasant stench!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks for the tip ESO. That chicken and milk bomb HAS to reek! I have a place I'd like to fill up with a cacophony of unpleasant stench!


Just make sure they cant pin it on you because the cost to clean it up is gonna be in the thousands.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel for you brother. I just went through the same bull shit. It makes me want to leave them a chicken milk bomb but there are no air vents to hide it in.
> 
> For those not in the know, a chicken milk bomb is raw chicken and milk inside a glass jar tightly shut. After a month or so the cultures expand the glass explodes and no one will ever get that smell out.


That sounds foul. 

It's been my experience that if you are suspected of being the perpetrator of some act of revenge, you will probably be visited by the police, or at least called by them.
They will ask you if you know anything about it, "just say no" and they will usually be on their way. Unless someone sees you doing it, they wont waste their time trying to convict you of it, as long as no one gets hurt.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Dark meat must surely rot faster than breast meat....hmmm whole milk,non fat,skim or...hit up a farmer for some of that non homogenized,bacterium filled,lumpy nearly curdled milk? I'll take the raw fatty,organism filled milk for the win Alex!

Of course,this is all in jest.I would never......


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dark meat must surely rot faster than breast meat....hmmm whole milk,non fat,skim or...hit up a farmer for some of that non homogenized,bacterium filled,lumpy nearly curdled milk? I'll take the raw fatty,organism filled milk for the win Alex!
> 
> Of course,this is all in jest.I would never......


The bacterium cultures that could thrive in a sealed Mason jar?
 
I think I read in a book on canning " If you suspect you have botulism poisoning, better start making arrangements and don't forget to call the undertaker"?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Botulism was always a term that terrified me as a kid once I knew the definition.Grandma always slung that term around when canning foods and in reference to open canned foods.
Lol...if ya did anything besides what she told you..."you'll get/catch botulism and die!"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

Warning/disclaimer/FYI

!The chicken milk bomb will most definitely land you a felony in a lot of scenarios! 

Another thing that will bring a felony, fire! Both kinds really but especially this kind.
 
purple black dog
 
blackberry black dog
 lvtk

This lvtk x tangerine power started off twisted but new growth is solid. I have 1 more seedling just up and out of the rock wool and another 1 that died after coming up, might have been from me spraying water to help seed husk come off.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 22, 2019)

Courtesy @BigHornBuds hicock haze f2, c998xhh, c99xhh, and via greenpointment cookies and chem and Courtesy @macsnax cookies and chem f2

Thanks guys.
Edit, sorry you don't get benifit of proper timing this round but that's how the cookie crumbles so to speak.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 22, 2019)

Meltdown-day 22


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Do you have any pics of her? Was there much variation in phenotipic expression? How long did you take her? How was stretch? Last question I promise.....how many beans did you pop?


I think @genuity can help you out with those answers he has more info then I can give you on it


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 22, 2019)

I need someone to lay out simple backcrossing for dummies.

I have a mother and a dad. Mom has the desired traits. I take their male offspring and chuck it back onto mom?

If that is correct would the second male offspring back onto mom be the BX2?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I need someone to lay out simple backcrossing for dummies.
> 
> I have a mother and a dad. Mom has the desired traits. I take their male offspring and chuck it back onto mom?
> 
> If that is correct would the second male offspring back onto mom be the BX2?



Mom x Dad = F1
Male from F1 crossed back to (original) Mom = BX1
Male from BX1 crossed back to (original) Mom = BX2 and so on.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I think @genuity can help you out with those answers he has more info then I can give you on it


My fault,I thought you ran her.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My fault,I thought you ran her.


I did


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I did


Right,gotcha.I now understand.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2019)

High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( Tall one ) Day 47
 
 
( short one )
 

Dessert Breath x Mimosa
 
#NEWFLAVOURS


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Full plant profile pic drop(all different Goofy grape)
> View attachment 4164809
> View attachment 4164811
> View attachment 4164812
> ...


@CoB_nUt up to page 270 is good pics of her..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you @genuity. Much appreciated.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 23, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Courtesy @BigHornBuds hicock haze f2, c998xhh, c99xhh, and via greenpointment cookies and chem and Courtesy @macsnax cookies and chem f2
> View attachment 4269251
> Thanks guys.
> Edit, sorry you don't get benifit of proper timing this round but that's how the cookie crumbles so to speak.


Be careful with the HH, put them into flower smaller then you normally would , they like to stretch.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( Tall one ) Day 47
> View attachment 4269354
> View attachment 4269353
> ( short one )
> ...


This is what I was expecting them to look like,very nice job..
Can I use these pics for my site?

Damn them look spot on to my thoughts ..


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> This is what I was expecting them to look like,very nice job..
> Can I use these pics for my site?
> 
> Damn them look spot on to my thoughts ..


Thanks mate.Indeed. Off course you can. Im going to let them go as long as needed and i will get some finished shots done on the Camera.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

7 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk have hit the flower tent! Most of 6 Copper Chem F2s are up in Solos. 6 Space Monkey F2s with fast tails in Solos.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Mom x Dad = F1
> Male from F1 crossed back to (original) Mom = BX1
> Male from BX1 crossed back to (original) Mom = BX2 and so on.


Cool, that's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 23, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( Tall one ) Day 47
> View attachment 4269354
> View attachment 4269353
> ( short one )
> ...


Gorgeous. You can definitely see the Mimosa shining through in those.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 23, 2019)

Carl’a Olson and g tang


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

White Wizard #5 
(White FX x Bwiz Bx)

Aptly named..not my keeper but one hell of a plant.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 23, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Gorgeous. You can definitely see the Mimosa shining through in those.


They went yellow on me or I'd have photos sooner, mimosas hungry lot.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 23, 2019)

Who has some good fem, beans in the usa?I would like to buy in bulk at least 50-100 if its of good shit.You can pm me.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

The mom to *Hooch (*Dessert breath-set#1)
 
 
Mimosa nugs on the left & dessert breath on the right
 
When yo diamonds shine in the night light...


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> The mom to *Hooch (*Dessert breath-set#1)
> View attachment 4269610
> View attachment 4269611
> Mimosa nugs on the left & dessert breath on the right
> ...


that looks dam good.I would love to have some fem, beans of that.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> that looks dam good.I would love to have some fem, beans of that.


I got some *Honey sundea (*fem) version in the works
But they are end of 2019.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> I got some *Honey sundea (*fem) version in the works
> But they are end of 2019.


sounds good but I need some by the first week in march/


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> sounds good but I need some by the first week in march/


Yea I'm not sure who is doing bulk fems,but I'm sure they are out somewhere.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2019)

Some shots of my Texas butter coming down soon either tomorrow or friday. This run she went from green to purple like the last but then it went almost black some really dark leaves


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2019)

A stray popped up in one of my old buckets!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Can I use these pics for my site?
> ..


What site ?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 23, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> sounds good but I need some by the first week in march/


I would be cautious buying any seeds in bulk unless I knew it was someone legit. Too many frauds out there, be careful.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 23, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4269677 View attachment 4269678 View attachment 4269679 View attachment 4269680


What's the smoke like on that one?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What's the smoke like on that one?


A real nice smooth inhale with a bit of bite on the exhale (not harsh at all) flavor is hard to describe so well just say it’s chemmy. A real nice smoke over all. good for daytime if not over indulged ( one or two bong rips only) more than that and you’ll likely find it hard to move as it puts you to sleep


----------



## macsnax (Jan 23, 2019)

Very nice, and it looks damn nice


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 23, 2019)

Some Deathstar99 (C99xHicockHaze) by @BigHornBuds been in the jars for 6ish weeks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 23, 2019)

Mohican said:


> A stray popped up in one of my old buckets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Your garden(along with bob bitchen and doc) was one of the first I stumbled onto when I was just a wee lurker, 3 or so years ago. I always liked the random seeds you let grow up. 

Now, I have my own. One of my bluecaliyo x starfighter x's. I figure now is a good time to try 1212 from seed.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 24, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4269677 View attachment 4269678 View attachment 4269679 View attachment 4269680


I see some reddish orange. Very nice fade tho


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 24, 2019)

Copper orgi (brisco bargain beans)- courtesy of @Amos Otis -day 20-not much stretch on this lady-diggin it so far


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2019)

Decided to snag a lil pollen from the Cooper Tony before he got the ax.Dusted some GG4 bagseed with it just for kicks.It was pollen from some of the first few pods to bust.  Pollinated Branch


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 24, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Gorgeous. You can definitely see the Mimosa shining through in those.


Appreciated, thanks folk's. I done the easy work, theyr all Gen's doing. Im just glad i got the chance to grow them out and show them off. i done a couple D.B X M and Honeystompers last Yr. But sadly had to pull them around week 6-7. Ive not had as much as a touch n sniff yet, the suspense is too good  hoping some Mimosa/Orange comes through.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 24, 2019)

Popped a few beans out to see if they where ready ...
Theses are the biggest I’ve ever made or seen, hopefully lots of vigor in the new male.
Small seeds for comparison.
If you put a dime on your phone and scale it n line it up you can see the actual size.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Popped a few beans out to see if they where ready ...
> Theses are the biggest I’ve ever made or seen, hopefully lots of vigor in the new male.View attachment 4270190
> Small seeds for comparison.
> If you put a dime on your phone and scale it n line it up you can see the actual size.


When you take any more seed pics,you should post them here
https://www.rollitup.org/t/seed-pictures.635589/

I'm about to try and get that thread back going.
Very good thread @Mohican


----------



## macsnax (Jan 24, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Popped a few beans out to see if they where ready ...
> Theses are the biggest I’ve ever made or seen, hopefully lots of vigor in the new male.View attachment 4270190
> Small seeds for comparison.
> If you put a dime on your phone and scale it n line it up you can see the actual size.


Those are big


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Those are big


That’s what she said


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 24, 2019)

dr certification and recommendation day.




6 flowering plants, no number on youngins, 4 oz possession. Gray area something bout max 2 months supply or 8 oz. wooop woooop, guess what day it is bean poppin day. Let me check the almanac


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 24, 2019)

I've decided that I am going to use an online band name generator to make up unique names for my crosses. https://www.name-generator.org.uk/band-name/ 

Its easier on my aging brain. 

The first pass:
Sugaryplay
7 Times Sugary
H.E.A.T.
The Sweet Rainbows's Club
Santa Cruz Revival
King Purple
Lord of the Sugary Squirrel
My Sweet Romance
The Sweet Puppies
Santa Cruz Panic
The Heat Squirrel
The Flying Fingers
Sugary Tooth
Heat Attack
Santa Cruz Thunder Fingers
7 Flying Iced Squirrel
Deaf Squirrel
The Love of Puppies
The Sugary K Experience
Flying at the Disco
7 Odd Squirrel
The Sugary Brothers
A Box of Puppies with Purple Heat
Heat Army
Heat of the Sweet Puppies
Heat Failure
Sweet Squirrel Dream
Flying in Santa Cruz 
Why Squirrel, Why?


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I've decided that I am going to use an online band name generator to make up unique names for my crosses. https://www.name-generator.org.uk/band-name/
> 
> Its easier on my aging brain.
> 
> ...


My problem is when I think up a good name, someone tells me it's taken. I go the Goggle Translate route. French is my go to. Like my Grapish X Donkey Kong. Grape Gorilla, right? The perfect name, but it's taken. So Gorille de Raisin was born. Cross that with Powernap X Sinmint Cookies and you get Gorille Endormi. {sleepy gorilla} Although I had one French dude tell me none of them made any damn sense.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I've decided that I am going to use an online band name generator to make up unique names for my crosses. https://www.name-generator.org.uk/band-name/
> 
> Its easier on my aging brain.
> 
> ...


Lord of the sugary squirrel, sounds like a winner to me .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lord of the sugary squirrel, sounds like a winner to me .


I know. I didn't bother reading past that gem.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## The Mantis (Jan 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I've decided that I am going to use an online band name generator to make up unique names for my crosses. https://www.name-generator.org.uk/band-name/
> 
> Its easier on my aging brain.
> 
> ...


If none of these stick, you can always try the tried and true method of visiting a shaman and dropping iowaska. I read that's guaranteed for a sticky name.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

Just a heads up: I haven't seen anyone run Pete Hutter's Stash except me.

After a month or so post harvest, I got back in a jar after mostly smoking three CV strains recently chopped. The heads up part is that you cats that got those beans should run a few, imo. This is some potent smoke. Nothing to be gained here, as there are no more available, just want y'all to know what you're maybe sitting on.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

I dusted a Space Monkey with Sleeskunk and need to call it something:
Sleemonkey
Skunk Monkey
Monkey Skunk
Space Junk?


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> If none of these stick, you can always try the tried and true method of visiting a shaman and dropping iowaska. I read that's guaranteed for a sticky name.


That show is nuts...
Who the hell came up with that sludge?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I dusted a Space Monkey with Sleeskunk and need to call it something:
> Sleemonkey
> Skunk Monkey
> Monkey Skunk
> Space Junk?


James T

Elroy


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I dusted a Space Monkey with Sleeskunk and need to call it something:
> Sleemonkey
> Skunk Monkey
> Monkey Skunk
> Space Junk?


I love me some muff monkey..

Sorry can not help ya with the names.

Just want everybody to know I LOVE muff monkey!!;


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> I love me some muff monkey..
> 
> Sorry can not help ya with the names.


Spumoni


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

Reminding me of Tom Terrific and his wonder dog Mighty Manfred!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

Muff Monkey seems to kinda roll off your tongue.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> That show is nuts...
> Who the hell came up with that sludge?


lol, amazonian tribes long time ago. Its basically dmt, more or less. Crazy show, though.lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, amazonian tribes long time ago. Its basically dmt, more or less. Crazy show, though.lol


Them old tribes was on some shit back then(somebody had to test for the future I guess)
Seen one show & this tribe was jumping from this high as tower,with a vine knotted to they feet(long enough to hit the ground) the "bounce back" was real..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Muff Monkey seems to kinda roll off your tongue.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2019)

Even though the lvtk x tangerine power beans are coming out half mutants, and I assume all of Ms. lvtk's offspring will, I still am gonna give the cross a name. I'm leaning toward Oran Jones, aka Juice. I love his one hit wonder and the fact he walked away from fame to help care for his mom is very commendable. 

It will either be oran jones or orange Julius, lol. 

I fudging love the line about coming up Rambo style, pure gold.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 24, 2019)

A box of puppies and purple heat, close,
How bout
Furberry Flamethrower


----------



## Houstini (Jan 24, 2019)

frisky dingo has a nice ring, someday I’ll use that


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Even though the lvtk x tangerine power beans are coming out half mutants, and I assume all of Ms. lvtk's offspring will, I still am gonna give the cross a name. I'm leaning toward Oran Jones, aka Juice. I love his one hit wonder and the fact he walked away from fame to help care for his mom is very commendable.
> 
> It will either be oran jones or orange Julius, lol.
> 
> I fudging love the line about coming up Rambo style, pure gold.


You're just squirrel tryina get a nut!


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

The photography fabric much better tha a trash bag. Kinda bummed though noticed pistils on my boy so this chuck has been aborted.

Now I have time to make a better tent. Tightening the fabric will improve light transmission, a port for watering and an enclosed top.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have two strains that when crossed are too hard to choose between the names. 
Dank kunt x Unicorn Poop could be
Dank Sh*t, or Unicorn Kunt
Each is a winner IMO.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I have two strains that when crossed are too hard to choose between the names.
> Dank kunt x Unicorn Poop could be
> Dank Sh*t, or Unicorn Kunt
> Each is a winner IMO.


Mmnnnnn..............think ya forgot Poopy Kunt..................LOL


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 25, 2019)

Cant stop looking or taking pics of this lady-meltdown(Bob bitchen's beans)


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

Weekly update folks
GMO x Dessert Breath
Let me start off by saying phyno #1 is a beautiful plant the leafs has comepleaty turn a darker color the smell is just mine blowing


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

Phyno #2 GMO x DB 
This is my fave.. Frost all over.. I took some clones can wait to run this one again.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 25, 2019)

Some fresh squeezed Sunny D OG(tangerine power x Gogi Og) clones. Bred by @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 25, 2019)

I have this unknown female with the most incredible grape mediney type of smell to it, two seeds were gifted to me from a guy near me.

His growing skills are almost non existant but he got one of the wildest looking buds i have ever seen, i tried to get him to take some cuttings but he was unsure how to do it, instead he gave me the two remainding seeds out of the pack.

I took some cuttings and here is one of the females at 5 weeks, i have a male egyptian sinai that is about ready to hit a couple of the lowers.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Phyno #2 GMO x DB
> This is my fave.. Frost all over.. I took some clones can wait to run this one again. View attachment 4270977 View attachment 4270980


Damn,I need a room full of #2

Hell #1 also..

Looking good @C-theGrower


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn,I need a room full of #2
> 
> Hell #1 also..
> 
> Looking good @C-theGrower


This has been a good run one of my best .. U really got some gold in your hands man keep up the good work. I'm just the test Runner.. Thanks @genuity


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 25, 2019)

growslut said:


> both


Her > plant = the answer


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2019)

I know I'm entering dick and titty riding territory, but I can't thank Gen and the contributers of this thread enough for the motivation to do my own chucking. 

My first girl: bluecaliyo-nana #1


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 25, 2019)

The mother of what will be my Nigerian Blackwater (Cali Connection Blackwater (Mendo Purps Pheno) x Swami Nigerian Sunshine). I hit her with pollen about 4 weeks ago


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I know I'm entering dick and titty riding territory, but I can't thank Gen and the contributers of this thread enough for the motivation to do my own chucking.
> 
> My first girl: bluecaliyo-nana #1View attachment 4271061


Nothing better than seeing the grandseedlings grow out! It's amazing.


----------



## reynescabruner (Jan 25, 2019)

Badass! Love your plant.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 25, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nothing better than seeing the grandseedlings grow out! It's amazing.


So true. It really is a great feeling!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 25, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> The mother of what will be my Nigerian Blackwater (Cali Connection Blackwater (Mendo Purps Pheno) x Swami Nigerian Sunshine). I hit her with pollen about 4 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 4271067


GOOD SHIT..


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2019)

These (Cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0) f2
 
Only made this cross to keep the cherry cream pie genetics around,she was a delicious plant.as for the dad,well he was just around at the time + I did not get any female from the seeds of purple punch 2.0.

This plant(cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0) f1 is smell wonderful right now,very unique sweet terps, minimal amount of stretching, easy to grow & just has a good vibe about her.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 26, 2019)

I been using some walmart insecticidal soap for some bug issues i been having damn thing burnt all my plants , thank goodness the hydro store finally restocked with lady bugs and nematodes predators are my stress relievers in the garden


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 26, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I been using some walmart insecticidal soap for some bug issues i been having damn thing burnt all my plants , thank goodness the hydro store finally restocked with lady bugs and nematodes predators are my stress relievers in the garden


I've burned plants with that before too lol. Lesson learned.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I been using some walmart insecticidal soap for some bug issues i been having damn thing burnt all my plants , thank goodness the hydro store finally restocked with lady bugs and nematodes predators are my stress relievers in the garden


Safer brand soap spray and concentrate from Safer site are good products.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze #9
 
Rubber cement & GAS


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

@Amos Otis sent me some Copper Chem F2s to test earlier and germ was poor. Amos felt seeds were too fresh and sent another generous pack. Just germed 6/6 and now they are all up in Solos and fine. These were all from that first fresh pack of seeds and they all germed! First and only one I flowered earlier was indeed terrific!

My own Space Monkey x Sleeskunk are just into flower and love that bright light. Very vigorous so hoping for several girls.

Sleeskunk F2s at 5 weeks chunking up nicely except for one. All lemon and grapefruit this morning with earthy side too. Good looking so far. Mother was an Indica leaner and father a big and very fast growing Sativa leaning pheno.

Space Monkey F2s are coming up in Solos. Hope for 6/6!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @Amos Otis sent me some Copper Chem F2s to test earlier and germ was poor. Amos felt seeds were too fresh and sent another generous pack. Just germed 6/6 and now they are all up in Solos and fine. These were all from that first fresh pack of seeds and they all germed! First and only one I flowered earlier was indeed terrific!


Maybe soon to be collector's items? All those got passed out as freebies at DCSE except half a dozen I kept w/ half a pack of GPS CC. No idea if I'll ever get back to them, but I learned a lot w/ that batch. I dig muchly that you dig them, amigo. Much appreciation that you ran them.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze #9
> View attachment 4271200
> Rubber cement & GAS


Told ya it was gas hahaha crazy yielder good job man


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Told ya it was gas hahaha crazy yielder good job man


Yea,I'm not sure what I was really expecting out of this chuck,it's growing next to seedjunky (ohgee triangle) & they both look and smell very identical.

This is the only one that is above average og yield, the rest are sturdy vines of golf ball nugs.

These should have been ran from multiple clones(25-35) per light.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe soon to be collector's items? All those got passed out as freebies at DCSE except half a dozen I kept w/ half a pack of GPS CC. No idea if I'll ever get back to them, but I learned a lot w/ that batch. I dig muchly that you dig them, amigo. Much appreciation that you ran them.


some for sale on strainly


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> some for sale on strainly


Seriously? Do people just resell other peoples gear on strainly? Or are we talking brisco knockoffs?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe soon to be collector's items? All those got passed out as freebies at DCSE except half a dozen I kept w/ half a pack of GPS CC. No idea if I'll ever get back to them, but I learned a lot w/ that batch. I dig muchly that you dig them, amigo. Much appreciation that you ran them.


Haven’t opened second pack so more fun ahead.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

Shadder Rosin, solvent free.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4271310 Shadder Rosin, solvent free.


Flowers or hash or dry sift?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Flowers or hash or dry sift?


That was from unpressed bubble hash.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That was from unpressed bubble hash.


Nice.

What temperature did you press(below 200?)
How long did you hold at that temp?

About to press with my buddy,we doing dry ice hash,fill bags,freeze for 24hrs...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Nice.
> 
> What temperature did you press(below 200?)
> How long did you hold at that temp?
> ...


I have found rosin very temperamental compared to any other concentrates. 
The hotter you press the more shatter like it will be . 200-220, but you need to work fast at this temp, because if it sits to long it will start going dark(burning) 
180 will be more like budder . 

If pressing anything but flower double bag it, and put the seams on opposite sides. 

This is what I did to make that. 
Filled bag with “kief” , put in mold, n pressed to 1/2 ton . 

I made 3 - 5 p-paper bag flaps . 
Brought plates to 210, checked with meat thermometer. 
Put the bag in flap n press. 
I put about 1 ton on it , and as it drops I add pressure to hold at 1 . Once it holds @1 I bump to 2 . I do this for about 90sec . 
Release, pull bag n put into new flap, n repeat, this time starting around 2 n work up. I keep repeating n pressing till nothing comes out . 

I save my pucks in the bags n cook them with coconut oil. 
I used about 5-600 grams worth for 500ml of oil. Testers said the oil did the job. 


Pressed at 180 with flowers 

Also, I wouldn’t bother freezing before pressing, its counter productive. 
Freezing makes the glads brittle to help remove from the plant material. Once it’s off the material there’s no need for it to be brittle. What will happen is you’ll cook the outside n burn it while the inside is coming to temp. 
Room temp & 62% humidity


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 26, 2019)

I got a bag of bud I can press for ya if ya like , take pics of the process 

  This is the some very nice hash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Seriously? Do people just resell other peoples gear on strainly? Or are we talking brisco knockoffs?


Same question.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got a bag of bud I can press for ya if ya like , take pics of the process
> 
> View attachment 4271399 View attachment 4271400 This is the some very nice hash.


Pics would be good, I just bought a press for my next harvest.
GMO x swayze, in the front


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Same question.


Doc is getting around that by putting a coating on the seeds, and not tell folks what they got until they pop them. He has a code, and will tell you what A-26 or whatever means after they are up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> Doc is getting around that by putting a coating on the seeds, and not tell folks what they got until they pop them. He has a code, and will tell you what A-26 or whatever means after they are up.


I know Gage was doing that awhile ago (IPCN,LAHY,and so on)

As soon as they hit flower,I knew what most was for the most part..


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Jan 26, 2019)

On Strainly I've seen people sell their freebies, others gear (sometimes at a discount, sometimes at hyper inflated prices), they trade and sell stuff they can no longer run, or partial packs that they ran a few seeds of, didn't like the results and sell those also.

mostly wanna be breeders, chuckers, etc. Not that that is necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


> Doc is getting around that by putting a coating on the seeds, and not tell folks what they got until they pop them. He has a code, and will tell you what A-26 or whatever means after they are up.


Lo siento...I didn't grok any of that. So people are selling free Briscos? What are they asking for them? If they get a sawbuck it's a profit.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Seriously? Do people just resell other peoples gear on strainly? Or are we talking brisco knockoffs?


pkging don't look like a brisco knockoff, but that don't mean nothing. Just says chem 4 x Stardog, but is the same dude that had a battle with Thugpug over the packs being released there were legit, Thug got mad and tried to say they was fake, just cause he got mad and after research it was discovered they were legit packs that someone sent to a fundraiser, and something happened, and they give the guy permission to move on Strainly. Lots of folks chuckin these days, strainly ain't as bad as IG, the new name bean sellers are neverending there.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lo siento...I didn't grok any of that. So people are selling free Briscos? What are they asking for them? If they get a sawbuck it's a profit.


Sorry for the confusion. He was doing that with testers, not freebies. Would kind of suck not knowing what your freebies were. But he was actually wanting folks to test them, not sell or add to the collection.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2019)

and you have to pull your males if you are testing for doc.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> and you have to pull your males if you are testing for doc.


I didn't know this.Nor was I told in the email.Good to know.I have a cpl testers germ'n.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> and you have to pull your males if you are testing for doc.


Yep, he's doing this full time, and trying to make a living at it. 

But it does highlight how cool all the breeders are on this thread. You get males and make seeds with them, everyone applauds you.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

That is my slogan...

"The next chucks on you"


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

As long as it's not Chuck Barkley.









genuity said:


> That is my slogan...
> 
> "The next chucks on you"


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 26, 2019)

Tartar Kush (Dark Mother) x Huckleberry Kush 2012

Spicy, sweet, grapey kushy goodness.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> As long as it's not *Chuck Barkley.*


It's Sir Charles to you, my friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's Sir Charles to you, my friend.


aka the Round Mound of Rebound. Pretty cool cat.


----------



## THT (Jan 26, 2019)

Really looking forward to my next few chucks most specifically jelly pie x sour tangie. I've picked up a few more from Crockett including the original tangie and citrus sap. It's about to get pretty orangey in here
Here's a few shots of the jelly pie, she's a bit on the leafy side but short, fast, and greasy, just how I like em.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2019)

THT said:


> Really looking forward to my next few chucks most specifically jelly pie x sour tangie. I've picked up a few more from Crockett including the original tangie and citrus sap. It's about to get pretty orangey in here
> Here's a few shots of the jelly pie, she's a bit on the leafy side but short, fast, and greasy, just how I like em.
> View attachment 4271614 View attachment 4271615 View attachment 4271616


Sounds like a big time. Crockett is somehow a part of DNA, Reservations Preda. I believe. Love that English spell check!


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

@Amos Otis does your NYC Copper have more of a Sour D smell to it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @Amos Otis does your NYC Copper have more of a Sour D smell to it?


No idea. I popped 3 to try, but got Crosby Stills and Nash, and culled them. The rest went out as freebs.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No idea. I popped 3 to try, but got Crosby Stills and Nash, and culled them. The rest went out as freebs.


your fuckin music names kill me, I dropped the pipe and fell out the chair, lmfao. Damn the 3 amigos. I still have half the pack o dolato copper. But I did all the NYC C's and label mishap, everything is within 2-3 weeks and I can identify bout everything, tk91 s1, lemon crash og, banana kush, what I think the nyc coppers is looks just like lots of gps strains, except the white hairs stopped and a few have started turning. Gonna be the last one to finish. Tad larfy on colas, but frost too. But instead of that chem/copper chem/gps smell, etc, its got more of a sour d, or grapefruit maybe wang to it. Just checkin. I throw a pic up when I get ready to chop. Gracias again, amigo. May your next beans pops be cherry only, lmfao.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> your fuckin music names kill me, I dropped the pipe and fell out the chair, lmfao. Damn the 3 amigos. I still have half the pack o dolato copper. But I did all the NYC C's and label mishap, everything is within 2-3 weeks and I can identify bout everything, tk91 s1, lemon crash og, banana kush, what I think the nyc coppers is looks just like lots of gps strains, except the white hairs stopped and a few have started turning. Gonna be the last one to finish. Tad larfy on colas, but frost too. But instead of that chem/copper chem/gps smell, etc, its got more of a sour d, or grapefruit maybe wang to it. Just checkin. I throw a pic up when I get ready to chop. Gracias again, amigo. May your next beans pops be cherry only, lmfao.


Looking forward to the pics and the smoke report, my dude. Funny how some of the 'testing' still going on is for strains that have already left the nest for good. And that's in no way a complaint.....things worked out pretty good, in fact. Thanks for giving them a go.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Looking forward to the pics and the smoke report, my dude. Funny how some of the 'testing' still going on is for strains that have already left the nest for good. And that's in no way a complaint.....things worked out pretty good, in fact. Thanks for giving them a go.


thanks for takin a chance. Chem lover and a Soma fan. win-win-win. They are gonna yield better than thought, even with that sat look to the colas I see and some leaves. Got the CC structure, both are identical, I will say that. One I bent in half, first thought it was the Lemon Crash Og, maybe TW coming out some, but now that Ive seen em all finishing up, those two are obvious. The bent in half one came right out of it, lol. Im goin back to pinchin and fimmin, the super croppin ain't workin for me, lol. j/k.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze #9
> View attachment 4271200
> Rubber cement & GAS


Is that your creation brother?


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Is that your creation brother?


Yup..

I think I'm going to hunt for a few cuts.

Or try & make it more stable(more good looking Varieties)


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2019)

Almost done. The Fade.........


High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( a.k.a Hooch ) short pheno


Tall one



Dessert Breath x Mimosa


Getting flushed for another week.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2019)

First time making bubble hash, it included trim from member chucks.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> First time making bubble hash, it included trim from member chucks. View attachment 4271897


Nice, is the top left your 73m?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Nice, is the top left your 73m?


Top left is 160, bottom left is 25. Top right is 120 bottom right is 73.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is the final after two runs.


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 27, 2019)

Jabbas Stash x C99 almost ready to sample


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Top left is 160, bottom left is 25. Top right is 120 bottom right is 73.


Couldn't have been further off, lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 27, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's Sir Charles to you, my friend.


"Sir Charles Barkley
Got 36oz of broccoli"


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Almost done. The Fade.........
> 
> View attachment 4271816
> High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( a.k.a Hooch ) short pheno
> ...


Killer work, bud. Looks like I need some hooch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Killer work, bud. Looks like I need some hooch.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 28, 2019)

Sup dudes. Been a while. I got some chucks going from a while back. Will post some picture updates soon.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 28, 2019)

THT said:


> Really looking forward to my next few chucks most specifically jelly pie x sour tangie. I've picked up a few more from Crockett including the original tangie and citrus sap. It's about to get pretty orangey in here
> Here's a few shots of the jelly pie, she's a bit on the leafy side but short, fast, and greasy, just how I like em.
> View attachment 4271614 View attachment 4271615 View attachment 4271616


Just dropped a four _Jelly pie's_ in h2o. Hoping for a nice looking male to knock up *Greenpoints* - _Jelly pie_, _Lucky 7's, Chickasaw Cooler, Orange Blossom Special, Cackleberry_ and *Thug Pugs* B_anana Breath and _*Oni's *_Tropsanto. _If there is a solid looking _Banana breath_ male I might throw him in a different tent with a few girls too.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Sup dudes. Been a while. I got some chucks going from a while back. Will post some picture updates soon.


How go's it ..
Nice to see ya around..


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> How go's it ..
> Nice to see ya around..


Not bad bud, not bad at all, life's been busy busy!

Been growing while I've been away Not well, but growing  trying to get stuff figured out again and get a good quality grow going this time. 

How's things been with you bud?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 28, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Pics would be good, I just bought a press for my next harvest.View attachment 4271426
> GMO x swayze, in the front


I’ll get to this before your ready. 
I’m having a lot of AC problems ATM.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2019)

The 2nd "normal" lvtk x tangerine power seedling went weird on me and stopped growing upward, it just stunted out so I topped it. The two small side shoots are going still so maybe it'll come around still but it's cray cray for sure.

The 3 grape Satos are looking fine, doesn't look like the miyagi in the cross was as dominant as it was in the miyagi x tangerine power cross (citrus twist). This one should have interesting terps seeing as they look like a good mix of both parents in veg. Just running them in rock wool for ease and it's been cool so far, less space taken up so far.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Some graveyard whistle going in the jar thanx @genuity she is super loud but a low yielder but definitely a head stash


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 29, 2019)

My pink grapefruit putting on a show, she’s my favorite smoke, longest kept clone , this was hit with the hibernate pollen , those beans are germinating now


     

Artificial grapes, Dr Pepper and tones of lavender in there , best tasting pot in my arsenal as of yet


----------



## maple sloth (Jan 29, 2019)

Guava Hashplant x C99


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2019)

Legend crinkle x dessert breath AKA (Legend Breath) 
 
2nd time growing these from seed,more than happy with the plants I have found so far..
 
Loaded with that good stuff... but for me it's the smell/terps,it is truly one of a kind
I can not lock the smell down,need help with that.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 29, 2019)

A couple ladies with their skirts up @ 6.5 weeks into 12/12

Nigerian Sunshine x Nigerian Sunshine (Will be F2. Gonna get solid BMR Pheno in seed form)
 

Blackwater (Mendo Purps pheno x Nigerian Sunshine


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Even though the lvtk x tangerine power beans are coming out half mutants, and I assume all of Ms. lvtk's offspring will, I still am gonna give the cross a name. I'm leaning toward Oran Jones, aka Juice. I love his one hit wonder and the fact he walked away from fame to help care for his mom is very commendable.
> 
> It will either be oran jones or orange Julius, lol.
> 
> I fudging love the line about coming up Rambo style, pure gold.


Already working on an Orange Julius...
Mothers Milk x Mimosa


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Already working on an Orange Julius...
> Mothers Milk x Mimosa


I beat you to the market, lol. JK

I honestly figured Orange Julius was being used that's why I'm going with Oran Jones. But honestly this lvtk isn't going to put out usable seeds, or at least seeds I can with good faith release to others. So far out of the 9 seeds I've popped, I killed 3 due to them not shedding their helmets and me trying to help them out of it, 2 just died out, then the next 4 2 were straight up mutants, 1 grew normal then stalled out on it top shoot but side shoots are going fine and 1 normal seedling. 

I just germinated 4 more and 1 is up and out of rock wool with no helmet, time will tell for the other 3.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 29, 2019)

Biker daydream hopefully pollinated by Helena. Anybody see anything that looks like seeds growing? Day 28 in flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Biker daydream hopefully pollinated by Helena. Anybody see anything that looks like seeds growing? Day 28 in flower.


Hard to tell but it does look like those calyxes are prego.


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Biker daydream hopefully pollinated by Helena. Anybody see anything that looks like seeds growing? Day 28 in flower.


Pregnant women for sure...
Looking good.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Legend crinkle x dessert breath AKA (Legend Breath)
> View attachment 4273043
> 2nd time growing these from seed,more than happy with the plants I have found so far..
> View attachment 4273045
> ...


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hard to tell but it does look like those calyxes are prego.





genuity said:


> Pregnant women for sure...
> Looking good.


Thanks for the eyes, y’all. Glad to hear it. This momma is a clone of a clone of a reveg, and is growing way differently than seed did. Much tighter structure, more nodes, smaller denser buds, but same frost, aroma, potency. I love it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I beat you to the market, lol. JK
> 
> I honestly figured Orange Julius was being used that's why I'm going with Oran Jones. But honestly this lvtk isn't going to put out usable seeds, or at least seeds I can with good faith release to others. So far out of the 9 seeds I've popped, I killed 3 due to them not shedding their helmets and me trying to help them out of it, 2 just died out, then the next 4 2 were straight up mutants, 1 grew normal then stalled out on it top shoot but side shoots are going fine and 1 normal seedling.
> 
> I just germinated 4 more and 1 is up and out of rock wool with no helmet, time will tell for the other 3.


Which LVTK are you using in the cross? Is it your frosty cut?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Which LVTK are you using in the cross? Is it your frosty cut?


Yeah, that's why I am kind of bummed to see the offspring be subpar so far. Was hoping she'd breed well. 

I got one more lvtk clone in flower pollinated with the same tangerine power male so I'm gonna keep running these beans till I find a few without issues. 

Great bud to smoke but she ain't the mom type. She is more the looker, lol.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

The jelly pie project is successfully relocated. The tall boy was chopped last night. The two male jellys to be used are circled in red; a couple of shorties that I delayed putting into flower to give all dem shirleys a head start. Got gals from every strain popped.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The jelly pie project is successfully relocated. The tall boy was chopped last night. The two male jellys to be used are circled in red; a couple of shorties that I delayed putting into flower to give all dem shirleys a head start. Got gals from every strain popped.
> 
> View attachment 4273602


What's your female line up in there?
I also love how u use Ash vs evil dead Gifs bro that show (and films) has a special place in my heart. I wish they didn't cancel season 4.


Anyways groovy...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> What's your female line up in there?
> .View attachment 4273663


Bodhi Black Raspberry
Breeder's Boutique [ @ Genuity] Fireballs
Brisco County Orgi
TGA Ace of Spades
HSO Black D.O.G.
CV Pure Raspberry Kush
IHG Rainbow Cookies and Triple OG
3 S1 Jelly Pie for F2s



BionicΩChronic said:


> I also love how u use Ash vs evil dead Gifs bro that show (and films) has a special place in my heart.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Bodhi Black Raspberry
> Breeder's Boutique [ @ Genuity] Fireballs
> Brisco County Orgi
> TGA Ace of Spades
> ...


You workin on a fem project AO? I'll have to throw some pics of my brisco gear up here shortly.. Just flipped a couple ladies a couple days ago


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> You workin on a fem project AO? I'll have to throw some pics of my brisco gear up here shortly.. Just flipped a couple ladies a couple days ago


No fems this go round. I hope to have some courage by late spring.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No fems this go round. I hope to have some courage by late spring.


I'll get a pic of your nyc copper I got goin next day or so. Not done yet, funny, looks exactly like the copper chem I did, same bigger structure, I bent it over, it sprang back up, bigger buds, but sat lookin, but its finishing a bit quicker and early tester bud is sour d chem. Pretty good. But has them slightly fluffier buds and tad larfy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm going be reversing my blackberry pheno of the Perro Negro. I may use a male from either the Cannarado roasted garlic margy, my cross grape Sato or possibly the normal looking lvtk x tangerine power if it ends up being male. But I think I'm about ready to rock some fems.

The blackberry pheno has better leaf to bud ratio, the smell/flavor are on point and it vegs a little faster than the purple pheno but the purple pheno is a little frostier though they both have pretty much the same kick, high wise. 

I got a clone of her rooting now and will be reversed once she gets big enough or I may reverse the big clone I'm planning on flowering once the current b. dogs are done in the next few days. But I think I'd rather have the smoke at the moment and just use the next available male.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 30, 2019)

After losing an entire cycle due to family emergency and being able to tend to the garden as usual, the goji clones are pulling through. Lost 2 cuts, but I’ve got 2 males and 2 females that will get another shot at making f2s. This has been a trying road, I will not give up now.


----------



## promedz (Jan 30, 2019)

What chucker here wants to send me a pack of something super strong like dosido? I will pay if you can’t donate? But rather run something first before buying a few packs? I’m thinking about chucking myself so I might set up a little spot dedicated for it! What are you guys charging? Are any of you just donating? I would be donating my first few rnds not sure what I would do with all them seeds?? I’m Gonna start to hunt for a stud and some stellar females this year.. wish me luck. I will also return the favor if someone would like to help me start off in the right selection! If you have some super potent and need that cash let me know I will buy.. or if your just a nice guy and want to help me out that would help too.. lol


----------



## Houstini (Jan 30, 2019)

promedz said:


> What chucker here wants to send me a pack of something super strong like dosido? I will pay if you can’t donate? But rather run something first before buying a few packs? I’m thinking about chucking myself so I might set up a little spot dedicated for it! What are you guys charging? Are any of you just donating? I would be donating my first few rnds not sure what I would do with all them seeds?? I’m Gonna start to hunt for a stud and some stellar females this year.. wish me luck. I will also return the favor if someone would like to help me start off in the right selection! If you have some super potent and need that cash let me know I will buy.. or if your just a nice guy and want to help me out that would help too.. lol


Posts soliciting trading are not generally accepted. Build relationships with people and make the community a better place and you will be blessed with seeds. Just because it’s called chuckers paradise doesn’t mean everyone wants to give YOU beans. Just sayin, ya gotta put in more work than that.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## promedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Posts soliciting trading are not generally accepted. Build relationships with people and make the community a better place and you will be blessed with seeds. Just because it’s called chuckers paradise doesn’t mean everyone wants to give YOU beans. Just sayin, ya gotta put in more work than that.


It was a simple question I also stated I would pay no worries, not looking for a handout I can show you seeds that I’ve paid for and will also be buying a lot of regs for my journey in chucking like you say build a relationships works both ways . Not just one person bending.. anyway thanks for a fast response I can now just go look at seedbanks for diff breaders too buy.. was kinda giving ppl here to pitch what they had.. but it’s cool....


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2019)

promedz said:


> It was a simple question I also stated I would pay no worries, not looking for a handout I can show you seeds that I’ve paid for and will also be buying a lot of regs for my journey in chucking like you say build a relationships works both ways . Not just one person bending.. anyway thanks for a fast response I can now just go look at seedbanks for diff breaders too buy.. was kinda giving ppl here to pitch what they had.. but it’s cool....


Check out some of the advertising seed companies..
They always got promos going on,testers list.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'll get a pic of your nyc copper I got goin next day or so. Not done yet, funny, looks exactly like the copper chem I did, same bigger structure, .


Sounds like a NYCD leaner,


----------



## C-theGrower (Jan 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm going be reversing my blackberry pheno of the Perro Negro. I may use a male from either the Cannarado roasted garlic margy, my cross grape Sato or possibly the normal looking lvtk x tangerine power if it ends up being male. But I think I'm about ready to rock some fems.
> 
> The blackberry pheno has better leaf to bud ratio, the smell/flavor are on point and it vegs a little faster than the purple pheno but the purple pheno is a little frostier though they both have pretty much the same kick, high wise.
> 
> ...


Killer plant my dude...


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The jelly pie project is successfully relocated. The tall boy was chopped last night. The two male jellys to be used are circled in red; a couple of shorties that I delayed putting into flower to give all dem shirleys a head start. Got gals from every strain popped.
> 
> View attachment 4273602


What's that really tall plant in the tent? Is that a male? 

Nice avatar btw. I love me some Bruce Campbell.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 31, 2019)

Ended up harvesting 50 reg seeds today . pollinated a more cowbell fem with some dank Sinatra f2 pollen. Will give them 2 weeks in darkness then plant them outdoors. Also have 2 more cowbell FEMS waiting for some c99 x Hickok haze pollen. Maybe only a couple of days to go until pollen sacks open. Got quite a few bodhi strains vegging out bush just waiting for flowering to start and I'll throw dank Sinatra over a branch of each strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Ended up harvesting 50 reg seeds today . pollinated a more cowbell fem with some dank Sinatra f2 pollen.


That should be a fine cross. Two of my favorite Bodhi strains.




Ohwolfie said:


> What's that really tall plant in the tent? Is that a male?
> 
> Nice avatar btw. I love me some Bruce Campbell.


It's a jelly pie male that I chopped before the sacs opened. It was the same age as the rest, but that ultra stretch is something I prefer to avoid.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Killer plant my dude...


Thank you buddy!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

@Amos Otis not a good pic, but you'll see what I mean by the nyc copper looking like the copper chem, not sure if you can see the bend and it healing. But much sooner, orange hairs at 8 weeks, even though theres a bunch of white ones, lmfao, that's expected of the CC. Rest are assorted pics. Little ones, top row is GenMO breaths, next row is Shorelines ECSD, 3rd is Candyshop in middle and a Nube Witch, only one label mishap and its either a gmo breath or ecsd. Be 4/5 on those so far for germin. Fat ass baby leaves on couple of the genmo breaths, all the ecsd and the candyshop of course. grow bags, promix and megacrop, go figure.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Bodhi Black Raspberry
> Breeder's Boutique [ @ Genuity] Fireballs
> Brisco County Orgi
> TGA Ace of Spades
> ...


Interesting line up. You got some fire in there for sure I haven't grown a jelly or a cross yet but I've read alot and seen it on IG plenty.

Sick name scheme idea tho

Name one dark leaved plant Necronomicon and one lighter one Bruce Cambel (maybe even use a Bruce banner cross for this)
Cross those and call it El Jefe


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Interesting line up. You got some fire in there for sure I haven't grown a jelly or the cross yet but I've read alot and seen it on IG plenty.
> 
> Sick name scheme idea tho
> 
> ...


Did you see the first round that featured Brisco County, Jr characters Sweet Dixie and Pete Hutter's stash? 

I dig naming them, but I have to admit that the 'obvious' names seem pretty good: Ace Pie, D.O.G. Pie, Raspberry Pie, Rainbow Pie etc. Just can't decide on either Jelly Balls or Fire Pie. And I owe Lord Bowler a strain; probably the Triple OG x JP.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It's a jelly pie male that I chopped before the sacs opened. It was the same age as the rest, but that ultra stretch is something I prefer to avoid.
> 
> View attachment 4274154


Aah.. I know what you mean man. Not good breeding material, imo.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you see the first round that featured Brisco County, Jr characters Sweet Dixie and Pete Hutter's stash?
> 
> I dig naming them, but I have to admit that the 'obvious' names seem pretty good: Ace Pie, D.O.G. Pie, Raspberry Pie, Rainbow Pie etc. Just can't decide on either Jelly Balls or Fire Pie. And I owe Lord Bowler a strain; probably the Triple OG x JP.
> 
> View attachment 4274366


I think Fire Pie has to be a winner. I’ve had Jelly Balls enough times for one lifetime, but no amount of Fire Pie will ever be enough.


In other news:
Fuck the po-lice, I am popping some beans and getting this show on the road again. I have space for a dozen more or so, I already popped a handful of GG4 S1s. Embracing the sweet agony of choosing what to run next. This time last year I was down to a couple dozen seeds. Right now I have...more than that.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you see the first round that featured Brisco County, Jr characters Sweet Dixie and Pete Hutter's stash?
> 
> I dig naming them, but I have to admit that the 'obvious' names seem pretty good: Ace Pie, D.O.G. Pie, Raspberry Pie, Rainbow Pie etc. Just can't decide on either Jelly Balls or Fire Pie. And I owe Lord Bowler a strain; probably the Triple OG x JP.
> 
> View attachment 4274366


Holy shit no! I didn't know he did a western type show. U just turned me on to something new! And as for the naming scheme I meant something long term and planned out to where the renaming made more sense.

Fire pie has my vote. 
I'm gonna watch this brisco county Jr show and get back to ya


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think Fire Pie has to be a winner. I’ve had Jelly Balls enough times for one lifetime, but no amount of Fire Pie will ever be enough.
> 
> 
> In other news:
> Fuck the po-lice, I am popping some beans and getting this show on the road again. I have space for a dozen more or so, I already popped a handful of GG4 S1s. Embracing the sweet agony of choosing what to run next. This time last year I was down to a couple dozen seeds. Right now I have...more than that.


Jelly balls are the worst lol
Try working all day with sticky jelly balls sitcking against your leg back n forth to and fro. Never again


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Jelly balls are the worst lol
> Try working all day with sticky jelly balls sitcking against your leg back n forth to and fro. Never again


What is this “working all day” of which you speak?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Holy shit no! I didn't know he did a western type show. U just turned me on to something new!
> .
> I'm gonna watch this brisco county Jr show and get back to ya


Man, you are in for some good times.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 31, 2019)

Flaming pie or pie on fire sound good


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 31, 2019)

Jelly Inferno


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2019)

@Flaming Pie would love that Flaming pie @Amos Otis


----------



## Tito#1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Copper orgi #2 she is a sweet smelling girl not fruity but sweet if that makes senses .thanx @Amos Otis Can't wait to try ur new gear!


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

Chuckers gear is no longer available/endorsed by me from southern cross ..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Chuckers gear is no longer available/endorsed by me from southern cross ..
> View attachment 4274675


Ruh roh.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Copper orgi #2 she is a sweet smelling girl not fruity but sweet if that makes senses .thanx @Amos Otis Can't wait to try ur new gear! View attachment 4274520


Two 'flagship' strains coming together to make a battleship.  Great job !



genuity said:


> Chuckers gear is no longer available/endorsed by me from southern cross ..
> View attachment 4274675


Doesn't seem like you want to give details, which is cool, but would there be anything wonky about packs of Hooch and Goofy Grape purchased a couple weeks ago?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 1, 2019)

Fuego Pie,
Hot Jam
Scorched Jelly
Pie on Fire
Jelly Blaze
Backdraft Pie
...ok I'll stop.The last one is kinda silly but I'm leaving it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Two 'flagship' strains coming together to make a battleship.  Great job !
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like you want to give details, which is cool, but would there be anything wonky about packs of Hooch and Goofy Grape purchased a couple weeks ago?


The genetics is all good,just no more dealings with him.

On to better things.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuego Pie,
> Hot Jam
> Scorched Jelly
> Pie on Fire
> ...


I'm liking scorched jelly


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> The genetics is all good,just no more dealings with him.
> 
> On to better things.


I'm sure you'll do well wherever those beans are vended. The proof is in the genetics. 

Keep doing good work @genuity


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Chuckers gear is no longer available/endorsed by me from southern cross ..
> View attachment 4274675


What's up everybody. Just wanted to add a buyer beware to Gen's statement here about Southern Cross or "709_to_719_scsb" on Instagram.. This last time dealing with him, it took over a month and multiple emails to him, to ever get my order. I'd ask via email about my order status, and he'd send one word replies just saying "Soon". It wasn't until I told him not to worry about it, and I'd be sure to share my experience, that he finally shipped my package, which I just received a few days ago. Not too thrilled about getting beans in non-sealed breeder packs either, just baggies with handwritten labels. So .... maybe I have some Hooch now, maybe I don't. His freebie, not to complain, but just found odd, was an opened pack of Doc's gear with like half the beans missing, lol. Watch out for this cat and his "brand revamping".


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Not too thrilled about getting beans in non-sealed breeder packs either, just baggies with handwritten labels. So .... maybe I have some Hooch now, maybe I don't. His freebie, not to complain, but just found odd, was an opened pack of Doc's gear with like half the beans missing, lol..


TBH, the baggies w/ handwritten labels surprised / disappointed me, but I figured [ at the time ] that if @genuity was cool w/ it, I should be also. Now I wonder.....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 1, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What's up everybody. Just wanted to add a buyer beware to Gen's statement here about Southern Cross or "709_to_719_scsb" on Instagram.. This last time dealing with him, it took over a month and multiple emails to him, to ever get my order. I'd ask via email about my order status, and he'd send one word replies just saying "Soon". It wasn't until I told him not to worry about it, and I'd be sure to share my experience, that he finally shipped my package, which I just received a few days ago. Not too thrilled about getting beans in non-sealed breeder packs either, just baggies with handwritten labels. So .... maybe I have some Hooch now, maybe I don't. His freebie, not to complain, but just found odd, was an opened pack of Doc's gear with like half the beans missing, lol. Watch out for this cat and his "brand revamping".


Wtf? That sucks man-iam I missing something but is it really that hard to sling beans


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What's up everybody. Just wanted to add a buyer beware to Gen's statement here about Southern Cross or "709_to_719_scsb" on Instagram.. This last time dealing with him, it took over a month and multiple emails to him, to ever get my order. I'd ask via email about my order status, and he'd send one word replies just saying "Soon". It wasn't until I told him not to worry about it, and I'd be sure to share my experience, that he finally shipped my package, which I just received a few days ago. Not too thrilled about getting beans in non-sealed breeder packs either, just baggies with handwritten labels. So .... maybe I have some Hooch now, maybe I don't. His freebie, not to complain, but just found odd, was an opened pack of Doc's gear with like half the beans missing, lol. Watch out for this cat and his "brand revamping".


As to not break any rules,I'm about to pay for that blue logo..

But anybody that needs replacement packs let me know..

Them are some of the DM's I was getting about him.damn near word for word...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> But anybody that needs replacement packs let me know..
> 
> .


So.....do I need replacements?


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> As to not break any rules,I'm about to pay for that blue logo..
> 
> But anybody that needs replacement packs let me know...


No but thanks for the offer. That's what I thought to when I bought goofy grape from strainly from you. Southern cross are hand written in zip lock bag. I'm happy with them. Here is a Honeystomper finishing.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> So.....do I need replacements?


Na,the genetics are all good.. 



big cfeezzie said:


> No but thanks for the offer. That what I thought to when I bought goofy grape from strainly from you. Southern cross are hand written in zip lock bag. I'm happy with them. Here is a Honeystomper finishing.
> View attachment 4274728View attachment 4274731


Nice..

Yeah he did not get the new packaging.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 1, 2019)

I thought something was up,when he was having a low low beanpack blowout sale.I saw some chucker's gear for as low as $15 per pack. Back when Amos,was gonna get hooch,I think They were $25 per pack at the time.
I asked him what was up with the southern cross issue in DM.All I got was "I'm moving and revamping things." Decided not to touch him or make any more transactions. All of my chucker s packs came in handwritten baggies. Only breeder packs were Doc's that I got from him.

Glad you are doing ya own thing on IT. I like the new logo too.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

I dropped six RP Kosher Kush F2s from a lurking chucker and five Shoreline Genetics’ Candy Shop to get my game rolling again. Also six GG4 S1s from that same chucker. Saved my OBS and @BigHornBuds Honeystomper x Hickock Haze that smells to me like Grape Jolly Ranchers both from root rot. Beyond chuffed. Much win to all.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Feb 1, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I thought something was up,when he was having a low low beanpack blowout sale.I saw some chucker's gear for as low as $15 per pack. Back when Amos,was gonna get hooch,I think They were $25 per pack at the time.
> I asked him what was up with the southern cross issue in DM.All I got was "I'm moving and revamping things." Decided not to touch him or make any more transactions. All of my chucker s packs came in handwritten baggies. Only breeder packs were Doc's that I got from him.
> 
> Glad you are doing ya own thing on IT. I like the new logo too.


I had the exact same experience. Now, I'm wondering if my packs of Goofy Grape are genuine. Where else can they be purchased?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 1, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> I had the exact same experience. Now, I'm wondering if my packs of Goofy Grape are genuine. Where else can they be purchased?


I’d check here 1st 
https://chuckersgear.com/


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> As to not break any rules,I'm about to pay for that blue logo..
> 
> But anybody that needs replacement packs let me know..
> 
> Them are some of the DM's I was getting about him.damn near word for word...


Harsh. Way to be a stand-up mfer. Much respect, hope you don’t suffer too much. I refunded a lot of money last year (not in this business). Lost my ass due to bad weather, literally. The weather part, not the ass part. Play the long game.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d check here 1st
> https://chuckersgear.com/


Thanks for the link.

Like the site @genuity. Sweet how you list the male and then you're able to see the x's from each male together. Those mimosa crosses look killer.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 1, 2019)

trimmed up a lil test nug of the jabbas stash x c99


----------



## growslut (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> The genetics is all good,just no more dealings with him.
> 
> On to better things.


Oh man. I just got shipped some this week from Southern Cross. 15 each for a pack of Hooch and Honeystomper. Like others have said, they came in hand addressed plastic bags. 

Excited to try the genetics, but is there any concern that the seeds are not actually Hooch and Honeystomper?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Like the site @genuity. Sweet how you list the male and then you're able to see the x's from each male together. Those mimosa crosses look killer.


No problem, 
@genuity 
It’s a sweet site, you should be proud. 
I have enough trouble with google & Interneting , let alone having a web page .


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> trimmed up a lil test nug of the jabbas stash x c99
> 
> View attachment 4274804


Hazy lookin


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2019)

@Amos Otis that jelly cross, in keepin with chick names, Holly Pena Jelly!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @Amos Otis that jelly cross, in keepin with chick names, Holly Pena Jelly!


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

growslut said:


> Oh man. I just got shipped some this week from Southern Cross. 15 each for a pack of Hooch and Honeystomper. Like others have said, they came in hand addressed plastic bags.
> 
> Excited to try the genetics, but is there any concern that the seeds are not actually Hooch and Honeystomper?


I'm sure the genetics are good to go..he just did not have packaging. 

Like @CoB_nUt said, to many Shadyside moves for me.

the dude @skunkwreck can further enhance my knowledge? 

But the short of it...

I sent him what I wanted to be free seeds on most,he insisted on pricing some of them.
HE came up with a price he wanted to pay for the chuckergear,(I told him that price was way to high) 
Then sometime later i told him to donate half of that to the storm funds,HE insisted still to pay what he set..
Then he sent penny's basically & have not really had any other interactions with him.

I honestly think he got in over his head,but that's me.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm sure the genetics are good to go..he just did not have packaging.
> 
> Like @CoB_nUt said, to many Shadyside moves for me.
> 
> ...


As someone who doesnt do IG, I had a hard time finding your stuff on there. Probably best to have your own vendor spot anyways....or at least one more known/accessible.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> As someone who doesnt do IG, I had a hard time finding your stuff on there. Probably best to have your own vendor spot anyways....or at least one more known/accessible.


IG is a flash in the pan, hot now, will be dead before long.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 1, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> IG is a flash in the pan, hot now, will be dead before long.


ya, Im hearing censorship is running wild already with peoples pages getting shut down every day. All it takes is 1 hater to get your page on the radar or so it seems by what Ive read on RIU.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> ya, Im hearing censorship is running wild already with peoples pages getting shut down every day. All it takes is 1 hater to get your page on the radar or so it seems by what Ive read on RIU.


Take a look at the timeline of what Yahoo! has done to Tumblr. Game over for IG before too long, or a muscle-based takeover.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 1, 2019)

Kinda surprised someone with the skills, hasn't made a tailored version of IG specifically for pot. The idea could be tweaked a bit for accessibility from a desktop and ease of use for older folks and be a smash hit as more and more states go legal.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> As to not break any rules,I'm about to pay for that blue logo..
> 
> But anybody that needs replacement packs let me know..
> 
> Them are some of the DM's I was getting about him.damn near word for word...


Damn that sucks.. I just copped some of those gmo x swayze and hooch from him to round out my chuckers collection lol He has been a little slow this go round but I figured it might be and I wasnt in a rush.. u sayin I should cancel the order brother?

He's been quicker with service in the past but now you got me unsure about him


----------



## macsnax (Feb 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d check here 1st
> https://chuckersgear.com/


Dang @genuity I've never seen your crosses all listed together. I didn't realize you had that many.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 1, 2019)

The moments in life when you just feel dumb. Whistler not Whisperer sorry @genuity wasn't trying to rename it, I could blame auto correct but that is not what has happened, my brain made the switch.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 1, 2019)

Pre-flowers on some Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 1, 2019)

GMO x swayze side by side, one is stretching, the other is staying shorter, it’s on the left. I bent the tall oneover the next day coz it stretched 3 inches over night, put in nets for support, they got some rank smells off the stem rub..


Top of that gmo x swayze.

The next day after some cropping


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 1, 2019)

This is tpr x hh by @BigHornBuds she is super sticky! Can't wait to give the c99 x hh another try hopefully I get a girl next time.  ps this is the one that hermd on me I have found three or four seeds in each plant so far. Not bad I will pop one of each later on for my outdoor run.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

Light & a half of Ogee triangle & a crinkle legend 
 
They are in need of some high humidity (60% +) only time OG flowers great for me.
Fat buds though,good oily resin production 30 days to go.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Dang @genuity I've never seen your crosses all listed together. I didn't realize you had that many.


Thanks,i figured it best to try and keep better track of them.



blowincherrypie said:


> Damn that sucks.. I just copped some of those gmo x swayze and hooch from him to round out my chuckers collection lol He has been a little slow this go round but I figured it might be and I wasnt in a rush.. u sayin I should cancel the order brother?
> 
> He's been quicker with service in the past but now you got me unsure about him


I got ya no charge,all I can say(on the hooch) I have no more (GMO x Swayze ) 

Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze(Floozy)
 
Lil big but in a good way,30+ days 12/12


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thanks,i figured it best to try and keep better track of them.
> 
> 
> I got ya no charge,all I can say(on the hooch) I have no more (GMO x Swayze )
> ...


Floozy, I like it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Pre-flowers on some Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4274953


Excellent man! I hope she gives you some tasty smoke for sure! I always like to see the different plants/phenos folks find. Here's to hoping you find the 1 in a 100 gem.

As for a less successful chuck, due to only 1 in 4 coming out "normal," Oran Jones is being an a-hole, lol.

I got 1 normal plant out of the first 4 seeds I got to come up and spread cotyledons and that plant for what ever reason went from being healthy and banging to looking like I'm starving it and still burning the tips. Then one of the original 4 was twisted leaf at first but second set of leaves were normal looking but by the 3 node the plant literally topped itself with a stunted top shoot(I did cut the stunted shoot off). It now looks like this:


Then I just popped 4 more seeds the other day of Oran Jones (lvtk x tang pow) and son of a bitch 1 normal plant out of 4 again, lol. 

So I'll probably cull the 3 amigos, or at least 2 of them for sure but one might do the thing like my little top itself above in which I'll let it ride. But at least 2 of them are being replaced by these bad babies care of @Amos Otis, a little late to the party but I'm jonesing to give them a go.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh and forgot these in sexual limbo grape satos [miyagi (critical sense star x buddhas dream) x grapes 13]
I threw them in flower like two days ago and 1 is definitely the alpha, with roots out the ass while the smaller girl has much less.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thanks,i figured it best to try and keep better track of them.


nevermind, I found it


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> The genetics is all good,just no more dealings with him.
> 
> On to better things.


Hell yeah brother .


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 2, 2019)

So I realized something way too late because I'm stupid. 

This thread is Genuity's thread for their "brand" chuckers paradise? 

not just a general thread for all things chuck related, correct? haha 

and sorry genuity I didnt mean to quote your brand like i was questioning it, just to signify that its the work that YOU do.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent man! I hope she gives you some tasty smoke for sure! I always like to see the different plants/phenos folks find. Here's to hoping you find the 1 in a 100 gem.
> 
> As for a less successful chuck, due to only 1 in 4 coming out "normal," Oran Jones is being an a-hole, lol.
> 
> ...


Have you tried that chuck in soil/coco yet?
I ran some in them cubes & had crazy growth also.
The blocks got to be perfect & I know my run was way off..



reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I realized something way too late because I'm stupid.
> 
> This thread is Genuity's thread for their "brand" chuckers paradise?
> 
> ...


Well it started as a thread for all,cause I love seeing what growers got going on..
Then some of my chucks started to pick up steam & was going out in sandwich bags which was not to my liking.so I used the thread name added genetics to the end,made some stickers put them one new packaging & the ball was rolling. Then upgraded the seed packaging again, started up a small information site & here we are..

It's really a thread for all to bounce ideas off each other & keep producing the next big chuck.we all got it in us.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Then upgraded the seed packaging again, started up a small information site & here we are.


Will you sell beans through the website, or what's the best way to get at you? You accept PayPal or cash right now?

Nice to see you get things rolling for yourself.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Will you sell beans through the website, or what's the best way to get at you? You accept PayPal or cash right now?
> 
> Nice to see you get things rolling for yourself.


You can contact me at the site..

Thanks


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2019)

Sweet Dixie at 2 weeks from flip.Praying extra hard.So much so,I raised the light up.None of my other gals in the tent are praying this hard.
Environment is in check.Temps 80-84 lights on. Humidity has been in the 58-62 range. Hoping it's just genetic and not my fuckup.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds like the perfect climate, I needed some global warming in my rooms this last week..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sounds like the perfect climate, I needed some global warming in my rooms this last week..


Only reason for a bit of concern is the leaves that were 12"+ below the lights are completely flat. The prayers' had stretched to within 5" before I raised them up. I was thinking they were transpiring harder than the rest,hence praying to alleviate light saturation or to cool off. I could be totally wrong. As I've read a few places you want them praying,I've also read this is stress induced and they should be flat. *shrugs* They are healthy otherwise so raising the light is the only adjustment I've made and will make.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sounds like the perfect climate, I needed some global warming in my rooms this last week..


Personally... Im hoping for some of that global WAMing I've been hearing so much about..









CoB_nUt said:


> Only reason for a bit of concern is the leaves that were 12"+ below the lights are completely flat. The prayers' had stretched to within 5" before I raised them up. I was thinking they were transpiring harder than the rest,hence praying to alleviate light saturation or to cool off. I could be totally wrong. As I've read a few places you want them praying,I've also read this is stress induced and they should be flat. *shrugs* They are healthy otherwise so raising the light is the only adjustment I've made and will make.


I've always felt like praying plants are healthy plant.. I've rarely had problems and the plants been praying. If the leaves are tacoing at the same time I'll usually raise the lamp/lower the plant. Shit looks good imo


----------



## macsnax (Feb 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Only reason for a bit of concern is the leaves that were 12"+ below the lights are completely flat. The prayers' had stretched to within 5" before I raised them up. I was thinking they were transpiring harder than the rest,hence praying to alleviate light saturation or to cool off. I could be totally wrong. As I've read a few places you want them praying,I've also read this is stress induced and they should be flat. *shrugs* They are healthy otherwise so raising the light is the only adjustment I've made and will make.


I've had plants praying right under the lights up until they get burned. Then it goes into some curly q action, lol. I'm pretty convinced that a praying plant = a happy plant. I mess around with Vpd until I get them praying, at least that's what I strive for.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks peeps. I figuered it was a good thing since there was no other issues. She's happy and healthy.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Personally... Im hoping for some of that global WAMing I've been hearing so much about..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks peeps. I figuered it was a good thing since there was no other issues. She's happy and healthy.


And sweet.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 2, 2019)

33/36 germinating a crew of beans. Hoping for a sexy Jelly Pie and Banana breath male.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4275280


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

now that i got all that snow storm shit cleaned up ( 144 hours in past 10 days) time to get back in my garden. my orgi f2 took some time to get going once it hit the flower light due to lower night temps that i could not keep up with with all this polar air i would say they are about 3 weeks into flower starting to notice the buds now its in the way back ill get it out for pics soon


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

Honeystomper #8 few weeks in 12/12


Sundea driver #10 2-3 weeks in 12/12
 

I think these 2 are going to hang out real soon..


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

So here she is in a few shitty photos kind of in a rush to do all the things I haven’t got done in the past 2 weeks I’ll get some nicer pics as she fills out. So she was put into flower on 12/31/2018 she took like two weeks to start to flower so here she is at roughly 2 weeks into flower
  
@Amos Otis


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

I am a moron , I too thought this was a general thread on chucks didn't know Genuity had his own line , could I get a link to the site or a pm with the link?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am a moron , I too thought this was a general thread on chucks didn't know Genuity had his own line , could I get a link to the site or a pm with the link?


This was a thread made for member chucks his genectic line came after and he decided to name it after the thread the website link is a few pages back


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am a moron , I too thought this was a general thread on chucks didn't know Genuity had his own line , could I get a link to the site or a pm with the link?


!st sentence of the first post of the thread:
"crosses you have made,or things you want to make...."


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> !st sentence of the first post of the thread:
> "crosses you have made,or things you want to make...."


Not sure if u are agreeing I am a moron or the thread could be confusing , either way u are probably correct


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Briscoe County copper orgi bred by @Amos Otis. Nice yield of perfectly dense buds for a little plant. Her smell is intoxicating.





Amos Otis said:


> Nice ! Glad you like it. So....DCSE just got a restock, and that 1st pic would look nice as the premier pic there for Copper Orgi, with credit to you, if you're cool w/ it.


I missed out on this by 12 hrs for freebies at DCSE, then missed the release at DCSE, now I got a 2 crop backlog before I can get this, then Heisenbeans stuff. That photo almost bumped it 2 spots, but I gotta have rules.
Awesome stuff


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Not sure if u are agreeing I am a moron or the thread could be confusing , either way u are probably correct


The moron detector did not go off. Just trying to give assistance.



DCcan said:


> I missed out on this by 12 hrs for freebies at DCSE, then missed the release at DCSE, now I got a 2 crop backlog before I can get this, then Heisenbeans stuff. That photo almost bumped it 2 spots, but I gotta have rules.


"Rules and regulations. Who needs them?" - Graham Nash


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Have you tried that chuck in soil/coco yet?
> I ran some in them cubes & had crazy growth also.
> The blocks got to be perfect & I know my run was way off..


Yeah, the first 4 were in coco the whole time. I just been using the cubes lately to run through a bunch of seeds quick with little effort. I'm gonna try pollinating the lvtk with either a male roast garlic margy or my grapes 13 cross I got going now to see if she throws mutants with any male donor or if it is just the tangerine power pairing.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Rules and regulations. Who needs them?" - Graham Nash


Rule #1 - Don't run out of Headband again
Rule #2- Check the PH, stupid.
Rule #3- Did you check the PH?


Amos Otis said:


> The moron detector did not go off.


I hate rules, but some you just got to follow. Those should set off the detector


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

DCcan said:


> Rule #1 - Don't run out of Headband again
> Rule #2- Check the PH, stupid.
> Rule #3- Did you check the PH?
> I hate rules, but some you just got to follow.


I have a horde of 707 HB beans , mental note to self


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So here she is in a few shitty photos kind of in a rush to do all the things I haven’t got done in the past 2 weeks I’ll get some nicer pics as she fills out. So she was put into flower on 12/31/2018 she took like two weeks to start to flower so here she is at roughly 2 weeks into flower
> View attachment 4275404 View attachment 4275405 View attachment 4275406
> @Amos Otis


Are those hairs in last pic turning pink?


----------



## skunkwreck (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm sure the genetics are good to go..he just did not have packaging.
> 
> Like @CoB_nUt said, to many Shadyside moves for me.
> 
> ...


Don't know exactly what's going on but I assure you and anybody else that if you ordered any gear from any breeder from me (SCSB) you're getting legitimate breeders gear. I never got your packing , you shipped to me in bulk and I packaged them that way . Yes in over my head , blew up faster then I could handle alone maybe so but all orders have veen shipped except for 3 out of country orders for my lack of filling out customs paperwork . Any open pks were from me filling half orders (was stopped soon after starting) . I posted on IG for any one having issues with any seeds I sold to contact me asap !! I stand behind all sales. Also I have NEVER sold any seed giving to me by a breeder to be giving out as freebies , some retail pks were giving away as freebies and any body with a complaint got a new order or replacements for free NO questions asked. My sincerest apologies to my breeders but your monies will be coming. I'm positive I took care of my customers , maybe not as fast as they liked but they got what they ordered and plenty of extra's.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

I just donkey punched like 400 in genetics on Strainly Whoops


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2019)

Man the one mutant lvtk x tp Oran Jones is showing trichs already. I've had clones do this but I've never had a seedling showing trichs. I'm assuming it'll be a frosty mofo, hopefully female. If it is male I may still use it to make a few seeds just to see if offspring are still mutant. Just for shits and giggles. 
 

The taller yellow plant in the back left is the normal lvtk x tp Oran Jones. I think I figured out why it and the purple black dog to the right of it stunted out a couple weeks ago. I had them on the heating pad even though room temps stayed 75-82f which made roots too hot to hold as much o2. Because the plants left off the heating mat had beautiful white roots coming out the bottoms but those two didn't. The two seedlings in front are the goo x frozen margy roasted garlic margy.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 2, 2019)

This is a fun thread . 2nds please


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 2, 2019)

4 honeystomper wk8  peace-out chuckers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> 4 honeystomper wk8View attachment 4275524View attachment 4275527 View attachment 4275528View attachment 4275529 View attachment 4275530peace-out chuckers



Looks great!


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> 4 honeystomper wk8View attachment 4275524View attachment 4275527 View attachment 4275528View attachment 4275529 View attachment 4275530peace-out chuckers


Dizzam..
Them fans would make for some good canna blunts.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them fans would make for some good canna blunts.


Spiral wrapped with green pheno background to highlight them


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Are those hairs in last pic turning pink?


They have a little color not really pink I’ll get better photos. To be fair everything got a little color with that polar air we had temps and windchills hitting -40 for a few days my area dropped as low as 33 degrees a few times in the past 2 weeks even with heaters running


----------



## nc208 (Feb 2, 2019)

When I got my order from Southern cross in August it all came in those ziploc bags. only docs were in some breeder packs but I grew the Goofy grape and it was BOMB.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 2, 2019)

Mimosa and sour lime og studs. They’ve been hungry, got transplanted into organic mix earlier this week. Got a clean tent waiting to separate them when I see formation. Goji males still hanging out happy in 24h veg, I’ll do my goji f2s outdoor I think and hit a couple burly branches on my 2 goji moms in the greenhouse. Really tempted to grab the karma sour diesel bx2 drop this week but I really can’t justify buying seeds right now.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 2, 2019)

Testers for Bogglegum and GDP crosses are around. Oregon outdoor 2018 chuck. I certainly can’t grow them all myself. No replies in thread


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2019)

GMO x Dessert Breath #3 @genuity 
 
I couldn't quite get the picture I wanted but the side branching on this plant is insane. I've a couple of females and the structure is to die for on all of them. I'll be vegging these out a little more then running in the 4x8. Great cross Gen


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like 4 to 6 lb per girl. High School Sweet Heart x Breathwork and HSSH F2 pictured.

Extremely happy. Massive producers. Week 2 flower and terps are off the charts already, can smell it over the next hill.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

The pics below were taken with a real camera Cannon 80D 18-135mm on auto because grow lighting sucks for photography. Although the featured plant on gen's website for Graveyard Whisperer was beautiful, the picture quite frankly is embarrassing, I'll save you the trouble, its mine and I was and still am honored Gen asked me to use it. A few others have grown it and I encourage ya'll to post up some bud porn. I think theses came out pretty good for a short sesh and the camera is now set up in there so I'll work on my photography and gardening at the same time.
I still need a good free photo editor so I cut down the file size below the 10 meg limit, I lost my old one when windows upgraded so if anyone has a suggestion let me know. Also not letting me embed pics either??


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Cojack x Honeybee F3 pics


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

@BigHornBuds Hickok Haze and C99 crosses and @macsnax Cookies and Chem 1 variegated and 1 had trouble poppin the helmet. I hate starting seeds under fluorescent and after having them inches from the light and still stretching and falling over I dropped 60W of cob in there now they are doing better and so are the vegging clones but I dont want them to get out of hand so with the added light they are going the be pruned and maybe even shielded with some of that photography fabric I have.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> The pics below were taken with a real camera Cannon 80D 18-135mm on auto because grow lighting sucks for photography. Although the featured plant on gen's website for Graveyard Whisperer was beautiful, the picture quite frankly is embarrassing, I'll save you the trouble, its mine and I was and still am honored Gen asked me to use it. A few others have grown it and I encourage ya'll to post up some bud porn. I think theses came out pretty good for a short sesh and the camera is now set up in there so I'll work on my photography and gardening at the same time.
> I still need a good free photo editor so I cut down the file size below the 10 meg limit, I lost my old one when windows upgraded so if anyone has a suggestion let me know. Also not letting me embed pics either??


They look good! If you switch to manual mode, and adjust your white balance to match the spectrum of your lighting (3k), it should remove that warm glow and give a more true color. 
Gimp is free software comparable to Photoshop. There are some others and maybe some Adobe software you can use for free/little cost. I use Lightroom, which was gifted to me.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x Honeybee F3 pics


Looking good.

Some blades of the mom,I know I got more,just got to find them...
 



SSGrower said:


> The pics below were taken with a real camera Cannon 80D 18-135mm on auto because grow lighting sucks for photography. Although the featured plant on gen's website for Graveyard Whisperer was beautiful, the picture quite frankly is embarrassing, I'll save you the trouble, its mine and I was and still am honored Gen asked me to use it. A few others have grown it and I encourage ya'll to post up some bud porn. I think theses came out pretty good for a short sesh and the camera is now set up in there so I'll work on my photography and gardening at the same time.
> I still need a good free photo editor so I cut down the file size below the 10 meg limit, I lost my old one when windows upgraded so if anyone has a suggestion let me know. Also not letting me embed pics either??


I feel ya,but them other pics look damn good..

But these new ones are definitely crispy clean


----------



## macsnax (Feb 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds Hickok Haze and C99 crosses and @macsnax Cookies and Chem 1 variegated and 1 had trouble poppin the helmet. I hate starting seeds under fluorescent and after having them inches from the light and still stretching and falling over I dropped 60W of cob in there now they are doing better and so are the vegging clones but I dont want them to get out of hand so with the added light they are going the be pruned and maybe even shielded with some of that photography fabric I have.


Did you get a silver or purple pack? Hit me in the dm.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> They look good! If you switch to manual mode, and adjust your white balance to match the spectrum of your lighting (3k), it should remove that warm glow and give a more true color.
> Gimp is free software comparable to Photoshop. There are some others and maybe some Adobe software you can use for free/little cost. I use Lightroom, which was gifted to me.


I"ll have to give that a shot, it should work pretty well in the main flower tent where I have a mix of 3000K and 3500K cobs, the last I tried it with the Amare which has red and blue monos they were a bit off even though the cri on it is higher than my cob rig. Also interesting to me that my real camera dosent seem to be impacted by the rf of the amare, where my cellphone camera is??


macsnax said:


> Did you get a silver or purple pack? Hit me in the dm.


Silver, labeled COOKIESNCHEM F2 #2 (CNC).


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Some blades of the mom,I know I got more,just got to find them...
> View attachment 4275836
> ...


You should see that variable pitch saw tooth on Lucinda Williams (or at least mine does), but more of the small short teeth, almost every other one in some cases. I was under the impression it came from the C99 which is why I popped the HHxC99 from BHB, that and I"m diggin the smoke of LW.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 3, 2019)

Some shots of a Black Russian beauty coming down pretty soon.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks @Spondylo Grow GIMP worked well, easy enough to figure out.
I'll throw a few more up when she's ready to come down, GW#2 came down at less than 50 days about 29/70/1 clear/cloudy/amber, chopped way earlier than seed mom partly because I'm looking for it to have a sweeter taste, but both clones are probably finishing 5-7 days faster pace than the seed moms. I will try to let GW#1 go long enough to get those pretty colors but also want to cut it a few days sooner than last time. I'll stop spamming the thread now....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2019)

Tonight I ride again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Tonight I ride again.
> 
> View attachment 4275986


I admire your cleanliness.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Some shots of a Black Russian beauty coming down pretty soon.
> View attachment 4275903 View attachment 4275905 View attachment 4275906 View attachment 4275907


Love the high brix!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Tonight I ride again.
> 
> View attachment 4275986


Hell yeah!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I admire your cleanliness.


Thanks, Chunky. That’s probably the cleanest place in the whole house!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Love the high brix!


This is my first year running all organic and it’s gone great I haven’t had any def at all from start to finish.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 3, 2019)

Tartar Kush F3

For anyone wondering the lineage, it is Bald Monkey's Paulo's Slippers Kush (Indiana Bubblegum x Lemon Larry OG x Woodhorse Herijuana) x AWTRA (Katsu Bubba Kush x DNA Kushberry). I wasn't aware that Kushberry was made in regular seed form. But it's the lineage I was told by the guy who made the cross. I've been working this line for the last 2 years or so, and this F3 was made by crossing my favorite F2 female to an OG looking male that had a really strong sweet berry smell on the stem rub. To me, this plant resembles the Kushberry side of this line. 

 


 

I currently have a male I am working with that looks like he just might be a winner. Rubbing the stem doesn't get much of a smell, but he's got a decent amount of resin on him, and he's been neglected a lot. I've purposely done that to see if he is suitable breeding material. So far, so good.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 3, 2019)

Well I am grabbing some South Beach and I will pick the best male of my run of 13 Cube x Wedding Cake ( JBeezy Cut) to donkey punch the best girl I get out of the South Beach, I think it will straight Bliss!!! Support Your local RIU heathens.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2019)

Graveyard Whistler (Ghost Town F2 x Swayze). The flavors mirror the smells; dark berries with a skunky backend. Good, potent smoke. I've only run one female from the pack so far, but she did well in some rough conditions and with some neglect on my end. Finished around 9 weeks. I look forward to going through more of them when I get up and running again, in a few months.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 3, 2019)

Super bowl sucks-rather watch the chefs vs aint's-meltdown-day 33


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 3, 2019)

so how do ya'll keep a dad around? Do you keep a father, and take clones off of him to flower out with moms clones? Or do you just one and done them? Do you grow the fathers out fully after they pollinate the mother?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> so how do ya'll keep a dad around? Do you keep a father, and take clones off of him to flower out with moms clones? Or do you just one and done them? Do you grow the fathers out fully after they pollinate the mother?



My last male pick, i flowered out a lot of males , and slowly started picking them off as they failed testing , or if other where surpassing some. It came down to 2 , I was going to use both n test , but into flower 1 was dumping 10x as much pollen and seem to be an overall faster pheno.

I took the tops n put n water away from everything, to collect pollen.
I removed all balls, and put back into veg .
I have a lot of pollen stored from him , but he is a little bonsi tree in veg , waiting to be cloned when ever needed .

I got 20 beans I just popped to look for another , I’ll try to member to take pics .
But things been crazy here, managed to save everything but been a shit show.

Don’t ever cheap out on a AC in a sealed room, it’s the heart , with out it , everything goes down.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My last male pick, i flowered out a lot of males , and slowly started picking them off as they failed testing , or if other where surpassing some. It came down to 2 , I was going to use both n test , but into flower 1 was dumping 10x as much pollen and seem to be an overall faster pheno.
> 
> I took the tops n put n water away from everything, to collect pollen.
> I removed all balls, and put back into veg .
> ...


Sorry for your HVAC woes, brother! About to throw my pick of your Honeystomper x HH crosses into flower, (again) stem rub aroma is amazing! Grapey stankonia.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 3, 2019)

Here are a couple Cookies N Chem and a baby Cube Cake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

Both sweet Dixies are cracked and transplanted. Stoked on these and thanks again amigo @Amos Otis 

I chopped my purple phone of black dog yesterday at 55 day or so of 12/12. Mostly cloudy with plenty of amber. Even the lvtk was far enough along at 55 days that I chopped it too. It was cloudy with little amber but that shit can be couch locky so I want to make it less so. 
This purple pheno is definitely the aesthetic winner, nice colors more frost and she is a squat little oak tree looking structure when topped. She will get chucked.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both sweet Dixies are cracked and transplanted. Stoked on these and thanks again amigo @Amos Otis View attachment 4276180
> 
> I chopped my purple phone of black dog yesterday at 55 day or so of 12/12. Mostly cloudy with plenty of amber. Even the lvtk was far enough along at 55 days that I chopped it too. It was cloudy with little amber but that shit can be couch locky so I want to make it less so.
> This purple pheno is definitely the aesthetic winner, nice colors more frost and she is a squat little oak tree looking structure when topped. She will get chucked. View attachment 4276183View attachment 4276181 View attachment 4276182


Looks good man! I dont believe I went past day 56 either. Very tasty weed and shes pretty too. You look like you got yours to put off a bit more than mine. Whatcha thinking of pollenating her with?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 3, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds Hickok Haze and C99 crosses and @macsnax Cookies and Chem 1 variegated and 1 had trouble poppin the helmet. I hate starting seeds under fluorescent and after having them inches from the light and still stretching and falling over I dropped 60W of cob in there now they are doing better and so are the vegging clones but I dont want them to get out of hand so with the added light they are going the be pruned and maybe even shielded with some of that photography fabric I have.


I went back and looked at this. I can see a familiar leaf crinkle/twist, expect to see some purple stems too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2019)

Sire = [(Dogtrap) UWPurps x Locktite] x [(Golden Glue) Jew Gold x Locktite] that I call Goblins Gold. 
7 days since flip. I did a first round of Male culling yesterday. There is still a few unditerminant male or female plants, this early on.
Bubby Hotep = Bubbas D x Goblins Gold 
Looking heavy on the Indy side. Short and fat, just like I like em.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looks good man! I dont believe I went past day 56 either. Very tasty weed and shes pretty too. You look like you got yours to put off a bit more than mine. Whatcha thinking of pollenating her with?


I'm gonna hit her with the next good male I get. Right now I have 2 grapes sato (miyagi x grapes 13) in flower and both have very nice stocky structure and if one of those is male I'll collect pollen from it. Then I also have two roasted garlic margy seedlings which I may use if the nicer one is male. 

Then in a few weeks I'm gonna reverse my blackberry pheno of black dog to make fems and I will bx these two phenos together. 

I'll probably keep her and the blackberry pheno till I find something I like better.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2019)

Under the milky way = Wicked Clementine BX x Goblins Gold. 
Another Indy leaner. I expect some crazy n sane Terps on these.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2019)

Grape Champa = Jelly Pie x Goblins Gold
I'm hoping the mother transfers her goodness to these progeny.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Under the milky way = Wicked Clementine BX x Goblins Gold.
> Another Indy leaner. I expect some crazy n sane Terps on these.
> View attachment 4276209 View attachment 4276203


Great name for a chuck and great song. Not sure if it was inspiration but kudos either way.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2019)

Shadowplay = Malawi x Goblins Gold
Only 1 confirmed female. High male to female ratio. 
It's looking as if the Goblins Gold is taming the African Sativa side. The stretch has just begun however, I shall see.
Malawi is some special weed. It got me so stoned, you know how you feel after smoking a heavy Afghan, but I was wired at the same time. Like I wasn't in full control of my movements.
Zombie weed! 




thenotsoesoteric said:


> Great name for a chuck and great song. Not sure if it was inspiration but kudos either way.


You nailed it!


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> so how do ya'll keep a dad around? Do you keep a father, and take clones off of him to flower out with moms clones? Or do you just one and done them? Do you grow the fathers out fully after they pollinate the mother?


Like a true chucker I just one and done it. ya win some ya lose some. and I don't sell the beans so I don't need to keep a dad around to make a ton more in the future in the event they turn out great.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Looks good man! I dont believe I went past day 56 either. Very tasty weed and shes pretty too. You look like you got yours to put off a bit more than mine. Whatcha thinking of pollenating her with?


Good to know I have a fast finisher 2 weeks in. 9-10 weekers are [email protected]$#ing up my rotation. Her clone is already ready to go into flower!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 4, 2019)

Was gifted the #3 pheno of GMO x DB by my man @C-theGrower thanks man ! Going to finish her up proper !


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 4, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4276454 Was gifted the #3 pheno of GMO x DB by my man @C-theGrower thanks man ! Going to finish her up proper !


Such a pretty female my oh my look at them fans. And stacked too! Hopefully u took clone(s)


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 4, 2019)

@thenotsoesoteric thanks again buddy


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Squeezin ... 
the better the starting material, better the end product. 
This is C99xHH Haze99 that was seeded and had the seeds picked during drying. Mostly small lower buds theses where cut a little early because my AC died n had to make room for others . I broke the buds in my fingers to look for more seeds I missed when trimming(7) 
Made sure it’s even n to the corners.  
 I press it in the mold till it holds 1ton


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Make 4 parchment paper packs  
I rip a piece, fold in half then half again. 
I have played with directional flow folding, I have found it to be more of a pita. Then it’s worth, it’s only better for taking pics, making it look like a lot is coming out.  
This unit is off. This gets me 190 
I put the bag in the PP , bring to 1ton , as the pressure falls, I increase pressure , at this point it’s been a couple min,


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Repeat  
This time going to 5ish 
Increase heat & Repeat I keep doing this , till the returns are not worth my time, I bumped it up to 234, so probably 205 & 15toni save the squeeze till I have over a p then make coconut oil,


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Cut a couple off in the pic there . 
1st squeeze in the middle
2nd top.
3, 4, 5 is bottom.
I had a probably a 0.2 of a dab when I was getting it off the tools. N I’m lazy about cleaning the ppaper.
So about 15% , I figure I’ll get around 20% out of the tops


And there’s a day or two of meds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4276579
> Cut a couple off in the pic there . View attachment 4276580
> 1st squeeze in the middle
> 2nd top.
> ...


Hold up, if you need someone to test those dabs for safety reason send it my way. Ill take one for the team.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hold up, if you need someone to test those dabs for safety reason send it my way. Ill take one for the team.


If there wasn’t an imaginary line between us
I would gladly share.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Folded bag to make it run to the front .


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2019)

Floozy # 13
 
These are putting out hand grenades..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 4, 2019)

Pura vida x almond cookies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If there wasn’t an imaginary line between us
> I would gladly share.


You're golden buddy. Hell around here those dabs be top dollar! Gotta be careful though, you get to used to the high potency concentrates then the flowers wont get you high.

Everytime I do a bubble run Im hashed out to the point I gotta stop smoking for a few days just to get high off bud alone.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're golden buddy. Hell around here those dabs be top dollar! Gotta be careful though, you get to used to the high potency concentrates then the flowers wont get you high.
> 
> Everytime I do a bubble run Im hashed out to the point I gotta stop smoking for a few days just to get high off bud alone.


It’s all good, I agree if you smoke concentrates to much , bud does nothing, 
I don’t smoke very much bud theses days, sense I started playing with the press. Once the weather gets nice , I’ll get back on bud, really like hiking with a cone . 

Here’s another pic of the 3 grades ready to peel n dab


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If there wasn’t an imaginary line between us
> I would gladly share.


Sorry, getting off on a stoner tangent.
Would be fun to cross the border into Canada illegally. Use to be able to hike right into Canada, without a problem. I'm sure the smugglers ruined that freedom.
A friend of mine, had to illegally cross the border into Alaska, back in the 80's.
He lost his identification while hitchhiking and they turned him away at the US/Canadian border - talk about a remote location.
He walked about a mile down the road and darted into the woods and reamerged on the other side. 
Crazy times.


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4276454 Was gifted the #3 pheno of GMO x DB by my man @C-theGrower thanks man ! Going to finish her up proper !


Enjoy my dude... 


BionicΩChronic said:


> Such a pretty female my oh my look at them fans. And stacked too! Hopefully u took clone(s)


I did I took 3 clones and all of them rooted out. Nicely,


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy # 13
> View attachment 4276620
> These are putting out hand grenades..


Nice, Wat size container do you have her in?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @thenotsoesoteric thanks again buddy
> 
> View attachment 4276490


I wasn't sure if old USPS would get it there Monday. Kudos USPS!

Cheers man and I hope they do you well.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s all good, I agree if you smoke concentrates to much , bud does nothing,
> I don’t smoke very much bud theses days, sense I started playing with the press. Once the weather gets nice , I’ll get back on bud, really like hiking with a cone .


Yup, I’ve made good friends with my extract artist. Nothing like a personal slab of your own terpy chuck!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 4, 2019)

GMO x swayze up front stretchin, long laterals, bent her over again, trying to fill the canopy....


----------



## coppershot (Feb 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @thenotsoesoteric thanks again buddy
> 
> View attachment 4276490


Well done @thenotsoesoteric!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s all good, I agree if you smoke concentrates to much , bud does nothing,
> I don’t smoke very much bud theses days, sense I started playing with the press. Once the weather gets nice , I’ll get back on bud, really like hiking with a cone .
> 
> Here’s another pic of the 3 grades ready to peel n dab View attachment 4276674


Hey man I see u grown tpr before, does this look like tpr? Two seedlings got mixed up early so it’s either tpr or cake n chem...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey man I see u grown tpr before, does this look like tpr? Two seedlings got mixed up early so it’s either tpr or cake n chem...View attachment 4276739


I'd guess that is the TPR right there. I see purple in those flowers!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey man I see u grown tpr before, does this look like tpr? Two seedlings got mixed up early so it’s either tpr or cake n chem...View attachment 4276739


I would say that’s tpr , by the way it’s going purple.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I would say that’s tpr , by the way it’s going purple.


Yeah I think so too, I have another pheno going wh I def know it’s tpr but isn’t as purple.... they right under a de 630 watt cmh so should get heaps frosty n colourful


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Yeah I think so too, I have another pheno going wh I def know it’s tpr but isn’t as purple.... they right under a de 630 watt cmh so should get heaps frosty n colourful View attachment 4276740


   
Few pics i found from early flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks like all 3 grape satos are going to be males. I think I'm gonna let the 2 in the tent flower until I can pick a winner. I want to see if either frost up before balls drop. 1 is definitely bigger and better than the other veg wise but if the other small one throws colors and frost it might be a stud.

Right now I only have a lvtk and blackberry/black dog in the tent flowering so those would be the moms. Well I also threw the normal looking Oran Jones in flower yesterday and she is loving the cmh but it hasn't shown preflowers but if it's female it'll get chucked too.

Also I figured I'd throw 3 more sin city's tangerine power and 3 hazeman's grape bubba (mendo purp x bubba) in paper towels. I haven't seen or heard anything about the grape bubba from Hazeman but other folks mendo x bubba has been fire, ie CSI's and the Obama kush cut.

I figured fuck it, I need to pop more seeds!!! So for now I'm just starting seeds in small rock wool cubes, then into 4" cubes and into flower just big enough to grab a clone off it in 1st week or 2 of flower. The solid cuts I have for smoke will be the only ones I bother vegging long until I have my fill of clones to puff on and chuck for a bit. Since the lvtk is a smoker vs a seed mother I'll need to try to find another go style plant to take her place but those are big shoes to fill without going to a clone only cut.

Right now I'm down to the 2 black dogs for worthy keepers. After the tang pow and grape bubbas I'm going to pop some ghostrider og and goji f2s to see what kind of og leaners I can find.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy # 13
> View attachment 4276620
> These are putting out hand grenades..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4276581
> Folded bag to make it run to the front .


@BigHornBuds Nice. Have you tried bottle tech with the bags? If so,what do you think of it? I've only done bottle tech(once I started buying bags). I haven't gotten around to getting a mold and prepressing,tho I want to,to compare the two different techs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy # 13
> View attachment 4276620
> These are putting out hand grenades..


Nicely done Gen! Now that's one floozy I'd pay to take around the block a few times


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

I haven’t done the bottle style , 
But I probably have another 20g of the same stuff I could try Wednesday 




CoB_nUt said:


> @BigHornBuds Nice. Have you tired bottle tech with the bags? If so,what do you think of it? I've only done bottle tech(once I started buying bags). I haven't gotten around to getting a mold and prepressing,tho I want to,to comoare the two different techs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I haven’t done the bottle style ,
> But I probably have another 20g of the same stuff I could try Wednesday


Please do,tell me what you think. I'm kinda biased only because I haven't done a molded prepress yet.I get good sometimes great yeilds,material dependent,with the bottle tech.The molded pre press presses I see on the interwebs are intriguing and they look to yeild well if not better. I rarely go over 1500 psi with the bottle tech tho. 
I even accidently had some I guess THCA press out by accidently pressing at 160F. Didn't know what it was or even if it was THCA. 
This was from a strain I have been pressing for a while.Started off with the curling iron plates attached to a irwin hand clamp then upgraded to the plates and gauged press. Was turpy,tastey and like lil white shards of paint chips.Got me buh lasss ted tho! Haven't tried to recreate the event sadly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done Gen! Now that's one floozy I'd pay to take around the block a few times


Soon to have a strain.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Soon to have a strain.


Ya don't say?


----------



## growslut (Feb 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s all good, I agree if you smoke concentrates to much , bud does nothing,
> I don’t smoke very much bud theses days, sense I started playing with the press. Once the weather gets nice , I’ll get back on bud, really like hiking with a cone .
> 
> Here’s another pic of the 3 grades ready to peel n dab View attachment 4276674


Awesome write up. Really enjoyed your posts about your pressing process


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 4, 2019)

growslut said:


> Awesome write up. Really enjoyed your posts about your pressing process


same same. Feel like I need a press now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ya don't say?


Did you see the movie?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you see the movie?


If that is Warriors, then Oh yeah!

I still remember watching it for the first time. Dude clacking those bottles together saying "warriors, come out to play" it resonates with me still.

What fucked me up the most was the radio host was the Commissioner from Where in the World is Carmen San Diego


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Houstini (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok, I’m lost but I can get down with The Church


----------



## Houstini (Feb 4, 2019)

Just realized I flowered my last males under 14/10. Oops, that’s why they took forever


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 4, 2019)

Starting the next run these will be my early summer crop. Let’s hope for females

@thenotsoesoteric yours are up next


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that is Warriors, then Oh yeah!


She had a few good roles.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Starting the next run these will be my early summer crop. Let’s hope for females
> View attachment 4276875


That's Pete Hutter's Stash before it was.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> She had a few good roles.


I had to look this one up. Never seen it but now I'm gonna have to. It has Diane Lane and rock n roll. Surprised I've never seen it, or at least don't remember it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

My little mutant Oran Jones, she isn't liking life right now but she is showing resin glands all over all her leaves. I know sometimes the hairs on seedlings look like trichs but these are definitely gland heads.

Here is a pic through my loupe the best I could get but enough to be able to see the round head. Too bad she is just too mutant to be able to do much with but grow if she'll let me. Honestly she reminds me of my mutant blueberry from 2002 that I still think was some of the best tasting strongest herb I've grown to date.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had to look this one up. Never seen it but now I'm gonna have to. It has Diane Lane and rock n roll. Surprised I've never seen it, or at least don't remember it.


Michael Pare and Lane and Rick Moranis are awful; Amy Madigan is insufferable. The 'rock and roll' scenes with Lane are brutally bad. However, there's the Dan Hartman tune 'I Can Dream About You' lip synched in the film by the 'Sorrells', and I could watch DVV in anything at the time. And did.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you see the movie?


Indeed I did. Baseball bat party,I vaguely remember.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 4, 2019)

That CT has some potent dust. Hit a different branch with Jelly Pie jizz.GG bagseed being a lady of the night.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

Old member, new profile. I been really networking on IG since the summer, I'm ready to come back home and share my goodies with my peoples! What have I missed? I know I have about 100+ pages to catch up on.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Swayze nug..
> View attachment 4128091
> 
> Testing underway: GMO x Swayze
> ...


What all did you hit with Swayze?


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

The 4x8 is trained,load, and ready to get flipped. I just have to take a few cut for myself and a couple trades I lined up.
-Tropicana Cookies F2 (masonic cut)
-Trop Motor breath (masonic cut)
-G.M.O (Skunkmaster Flex cut)
-Trop Breath (masonic cut)
-Alien Sour OG (A.T.G cut)
-L.A Wedding Pop #6 (A.T.G cut)
-SFV OG F3 (swerve stock)
-Tahoe OG F3 (swerve stock)
-Rogue One
-Yeti OG F4 (smells like Thai Food)
-Redbeard's Cookies 
-Granddaddy Purp F3
-Girly Drink
-Secret Society's Fruitopia (masonic cut)
Keylime Pie x I-95/Stardawg 
-Secret Society's Celly OG (Compton cut)
Face Off OG x I-95/Stardawg


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

greencropper said:


> Hazemans Mikado pollinated via GGG Bright Moments male
> View attachment 4129745View attachment 4129748


 That is sexy. Have you ran this seeds yet?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2019)

@EastCoastGenetix said:


> That is sexy. Have you ran this seeds yet?


it looks good but its offspring were a flop, in fact i chucked both the Mikado & Bright Moments pollen onto numerous others as well, all were duds, them's the breaks chucking pollen, not all turn out good


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

greencropper said:


> it looks good but its offspring were a flop, in fact i chucked both the Mikado & Bright Moments pollen onto numerous others as well, all were duds, them's the breaks chucking pollen, not all turn out good


That sucks ball but it's how the game goes so times.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Soon to have a strain.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> If that is Warriors, then Oh yeah!
> 
> I still remember watching it for the first time. Dude clacking those bottles together saying "warriors, come out to play" it resonates with me still.
> 
> What fucked me up the most was the radio host was the Commissioner from Where in the World is Carmen San Diego


Can you dig it? "Luther" the creepy dude clanging those bottles was in another good 80's movie "dreamscape"
Anywho here is orgi f2-day 20 (brisco county beans)


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Just realized I flowered my last males under 14/10. Oops, that’s why they took forever


I do10/14!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 5, 2019)

growslut said:


> Awesome write up. Really enjoyed your posts about your pressing process


Thanks man.
I’m pretty green when it comes to pressing,
Our govt. changed the laws about using solvents, so figure I better switch it up, not worth losing my license and I’m really liking not using any solvents.
But this summer will mark 20 years of making bubble hash. I could take pics of that next time i do a run.
This stuff will blow your hair back . 

In other news , my room broke , moved everything to a unheated garage, -30 today, -30 tomorrow. Good thing DEs make heat.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

I 


BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks man.
> I’m pretty green when it comes to pressing,
> Our govt. changed the laws about using solvents, so figure I better switch it up, not worth losing my license and I’m really liking not using any solvents.
> But this summer will mark 20 years of making bubble hash. I could take pics of that next time i do a run.
> ...


----------



## growslut (Feb 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks man.
> I’m pretty green when it comes to pressing,
> Our govt. changed the laws about using solvents, so figure I better switch it up, not worth losing my license and I’m really liking not using any solvents.
> But this summer will mark 20 years of making bubble hash. I could take pics of that next time i do a run.
> ...


Right on. Would love to see your bubble process if you get the chance

Do you ever press bubble into rosin? 

Suck about your room breaking. Hope everything survives.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 5, 2019)

growslut said:


> Right on. Would love to see your bubble process if you get the chance
> 
> Do you ever press bubble into rosin?
> 
> Suck about your room breaking. Hope everything survives.


Last time I did a bubble run I squeezed the low end screens , it worked good, 
The press is nice for pressing hash too, 
I can add a little heat (not enough for rosin) add it will change the hash to a softer texture . I took the 110 screen n pressed it 3 different ways . Best flavor came from adding a little heat . 
I pressed fresh leaf(don’t do that) ,damp trim etc . It’s nice to have a surplus to experiment. 
I’ll do a run as soon as I get my room back, right now my garage is a maze of tents


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2019)

With the cold weather comes new opportunity.
Found while trimming, extracted and collected.
Micro run of pre98 S1 next round. 
This girls rarely throws bananas but when she does I'll take her up on them.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 5, 2019)

All knocked up and shit. The Nigerian (bottom pic) still has dried gizz flowers on her face. Slut. A couple more weeks and these should be good to go and I can reclaim their space!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 5, 2019)

Does anyone here know if it's possible to breed out autoflowering traits? Has anyone here done it?

Reason I'm asking is I had all my Sinai males start auto flowering under LEDs 18/6. I thought the girls were too but went ahead and moved them to a tent with 11/13 to go ahead and get some seeds from the strain to try again maybe or at least hand out to folks who want auto flowers. Also threw some Petrolia Headstash males in that went auto so I'll have a few f1s also. 

Wondering if the resulting seeds might produce some plants that won't auto. If I find said plants and cross them will their offspring be even less likely to auto? Could someone eliminate this trait altogether?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Does anyone here know if it's possible to breed out autoflowering traits? Has anyone here done it?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I had all my Sinai males start auto flowering under LEDs 18/6. I thought the girls were too but went ahead and moved them to a tent with 11/13 to go ahead and get some seeds from the strain to try again maybe or at least hand out to folks who want auto flowers. Also threw some Petrolia Headstash males in that went auto so I'll have a few f1s also.
> 
> Wondering if the resulting seeds might produce some plants that won't auto. If I find said plants and cross them will their offspring be even less likely to auto? Could someone eliminate this trait altogether?


Good question. I suppose you could hunt those F1's and find one that doesnt auto. Then find the ones that dont auto in that offspring and BX that to the original "mom" that doesnt auto. I'd guess you could eventually run most of the ruderalis out of it if you kept doing this til you found a version that meets your expectations. I dont think you would be able to "eliminate this trait altogether" to make a cross that isnt at least "slightly" prone to have certain auto traits though. Kinda like working a line that tosses some nanners. That trait can be worked, but will always be there waiting to show when just the right conditions are given (or not given). Some speculation on my part so Im curious to see others input on this.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2019)

@EastCoastGenetix said:


> That sucks ball but it's how the game goes so times.


appreciate your sentiment though it's fully expected to happen that way, there will always be that 40%-60% out of 10 different strains in an average pollen chuck that doesn't make the grade, hence the need to do a number of different chucks at the same time if possible so that there will be a few that turn out ok


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 5, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Does anyone here know if it's possible to breed out autoflowering traits? Has anyone here done it?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I had all my Sinai males start auto flowering under LEDs 18/6. I thought the girls were too but went ahead and moved them to a tent with 11/13 to go ahead and get some seeds from the strain to try again maybe or at least hand out to folks who want auto flowers. Also threw some Petrolia Headstash males in that went auto so I'll have a few f1s also.
> 
> Wondering if the resulting seeds might produce some plants that won't auto. If I find said plants and cross them will their offspring be even less likely to auto? Could someone eliminate this trait altogether?


Work with the plants that don't show the auto trait. When breeding autos to regular strains usually the F1's won't show auto traits. Not saying it isn't possible to have autos in your F1 just not likely


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Good question. I suppose you could hunt those F1's and find one that doesnt auto. Then find the ones that dont auto in that offspring and BX that to the original "mom" that doesnt auto. I'd guess you could eventually run most of the ruderalis out of it if you kept doing this til you found a version that meets your expectations. I dont think you would be able to "eliminate this trait altogether" to make a cross that isnt at least "slightly" prone to have certain auto traits though. Kinda like working a line that tosses some nanners. That trait can be worked, but will always be there waiting to show when just the right conditions are given (or not given). Some speculation on my part so Im curious to see others input on this.


Thanks that's kind of what I'm thinking...just wondering if someone has done it or knows for sure.



@EastCoastGenetix said:


> Work with the plants that don't show the auto trait. When breeding autos to regular strains usually the F1's won't show auto traits. Not saying it isn't possible to have autos in your F1 just not likely


I never intended to grow out or even purchase autos. The Real Seed Company didn't have them labeled property on their website or on seedsman. So I kind of got stuck growing them and just threw them into a shagg tent. Might as well get something from them. Figure I'll hand out all the seeds to people who want autos. 

Just curious if it would ever be worth screwing with this. Cool genetics in the Sinai plants (and the Petrolia Headstash) so it should be a fun plant to grow for others that want autos. Thanks for the input. One day I'll grow a few out to see what happens but probably not in the next couple years.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 5, 2019)

GMO Breath, 3 up top


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2019)

Talk about a bag of tootsie frootie rolls
 
 
Hope the dad ups the yield..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> All knocked up and shit. The Nigerian (bottom pic) still has dried gizz flowers on her face. Slut. A couple more weeks and these should be good to go and I can reclaim their space!
> View attachment 4277136 View attachment 4277138


Is the top pic a Nigerian also? Gorgeous gals.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks that's kind of what I'm thinking...just wondering if someone has done it or knows for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I remember @whitebb2727 talking about breeding ruderalis out of a cross between an auto and a photo? He might be able to shed some light on the subject.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

I am pretty sure if an auto is bred to a photo the progeny will be photo just faster flowering I read that on auto flower.net


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am pretty sure if an auto is bred to a photo the progeny will be photo just faster flowering I read that on auto flower.net


So then it would be a photo on the first set of offspring?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> But would it still auto flower?


I think only 25% will be auto.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 5, 2019)

Ya, I was thinking there has to be some percentage of traits passed since so close to original parents.


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2019)

Honeystomper starting to get them buds


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2019)

feva said:


> Honeystomper starting to get them buds


Got some at the same stage..

She looks like a pink one?


----------



## feva (Feb 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Got some at the same stage..
> 
> She looks like a pink one?


Is the pink one the good one? if so i hope it is lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, I was thinking there has to be some percentage of traits passed since so close to original parents.


It depends on the percentage in the auto I suppose it might even matter the gender I would go to auto flower. Net that's what those people grow mostly and I do remember a thread on the subject but if like most species at most the auto flower trait would be on the recessive side


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

That said you could go to Dutch passion and ask them in the comments section of one of their auto strains and ask what if . Those dudes are the Nature Boy Ric Flairs of Auto Flowers


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Got some at the same stage..
> 
> She looks like a pink one?


Hey Gen you know who has any Grapestomper ?and I should be able to get to town tommorrow to conclude our business pipes froze today and I had a cold flat on the jeep -40 is no fun


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think only 25% will be auto.


@HydroRed as well..... I think you have to go about like your going to cube it, but you keep crossing it into the rudi. Pretty sure it's gonna take 3-4 generations to be fully autoflower.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is the top pic a Nigerian also? Gorgeous gals.


The top pic is a Mendo Purps pheno of Blackwater


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2019)

The 2 sweet Dixies are up in grand fashion, the biggest one on the bottom is a super slow Oran Jones. 
The small Oran Jones above and these two twisted mutants below will be culled most likely and the normal looking one in the middle will survive. 
 
Also all 3 mendo x bubba and tangerine power seeds popped and are in rock wool. Should find some more orange terps with the Oran Jones, sweet dixie and tangerine power going.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 5, 2019)

Just transplanted 5 meltdowns from @BobBitchen, they are the 5 towards the front. The five in the back are Bison Breath testers from GPS. Excited to see what gems I find.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 6, 2019)

What up chuckers. Been super busy lately. But I’ve got my first project up and going. I actually don’t have super high expectations for this but maybe I’ll be surprised.

Mom is purple pheno blizzard bush. Outdoor her smell was pretty muted. Lavender and some light vanilla and nagchampa. Once cured very little flavor. But potent. Indoor she’s popping more terps. Def stinkier.

Dad is a tangerine haze leaning chinook haze that I chose for vigor, structure, and pure tangie stem rub.

This site is dumb and won’t let me upload pics so I’ll maybe edit later on desktop.

** Update constant server errors trying to upload pics. ugh. 

Mom - 36 days flipped
 

Daddy’s identical twin sister. 36 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> What up chuckers. Been super busy lately. But I’ve got my first project up and going. I actually don’t have super high expectations for this but maybe I’ll be surprised.
> 
> Mom is purple pheno blizzard bush. Outdoor her smell was pretty muted. Lavender and some light vanilla and nagchampa. Once cured very little flavor. But potent. Indoor she’s popping more terps. Def stinkier.
> 
> ...


I had to buy a new computer earlier last year because my old Mac couldnt update anymore. Apparently there was an update needed to download pics and my old computer wasnt able to update.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I thought I remember @whitebb2727 talking about breeding ruderalis out of a cross between an auto and a photo? He might be able to shed some light on the subject.


I have. Still working with those beans. 

You can expect up to 25% of the resulting auto and photo to be auto. It's recessive. Sometimes less than 25% will be auto. 

You can then select two that auto flower and cross those. From there you can continue or back it back to the father that auto flowered. 

It's complicated and doesn't always go as expected. It's easier to just self an auto out for more seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> I have. Still working with those beans.
> 
> You can expect up to 25% of the resulting auto and photo to be auto. It's recessive. Sometimes less than 25% will be auto.
> 
> ...


Is that why most autos are fems?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Is that why most autos are fems?


I just assumed the circle that was trying to pop reg seeds, and the circle that was trying to pop autos, hardly ever overlapped.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 6, 2019)

PBK x HH


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4277830
> PBK x HH


PBK?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> PBK?


PineBerryKush 
I made this cross a couple years ago, 
This cross went the way I wanted with the HH, mostly PBK but better stacking , I think the male I picked will add more stretch, I’ll have F2 testers in the summer .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Is that why most autos are fems?


Yes and no. It has more to do with repeat business more than anything else.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I just assumed the circle that was trying to pop reg seeds, and the circle that was trying to pop autos, hardly ever overlapped.


I've grown autos in the past. For the most part I've moved on. I still want to make a semi auto cross for my greenhouse, for the sole purpose of not having to worry about light sources interfering with flowing plants.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes and no. It has more to do with repeat business more than anything else.


Repeat business or better plants? lol


----------



## Houstini (Feb 6, 2019)

If any chuckers are working with autos I’d love to discuss in DM my mom had rippers last year and she rarely has time in October to harvest. Autos fit the bill for her and I’d love to relieve the stress of covering monsters in the rain and harvest before the rippers are looking.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 6, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Gang on flush...View attachment 4277899


What's that? Looks kushy.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 6, 2019)

Day 63 on my pollinated keeper Nigerian Sunshine. (re-vegged) She has seeds falling off of her already. You can see one on the soil surface in the second pic.


----------



## tatonka (Feb 6, 2019)

tatonka said:


> First one up and out is Grapes 13 x Tangerine Power #3View attachment 4163887


All grown up


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 7, 2019)

tatonka said:


> All grown up View attachment 4277943


hey, good to see ya still around, maing, hope all is well. Peace and karma


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> Gang on flush...View attachment 4277899





tatonka said:


> All grown up View attachment 4277943


Are you guys growing the same exact plant? Pic looks identical


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 7, 2019)

He sprouted it and had to move it to my place.. so were coparenting!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> He sprouted it and had to move it to my place.. so were coparenting!


Cool-thought this wake n bake was playin mind games with me


----------



## tatonka (Feb 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Are you guys growing the same exact plant? Pic looks identical


Props to @pinner420 for the beautiful grow and to @thenotsoesoteric for the genetics


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

Houstini said:


> If any chuckers are working with autos I’d love to discuss in DM my mom had rippers last year and she rarely has time in October to harvest. Autos fit the bill for her and I’d love to relieve the stress of covering monsters in the rain and harvest before the rippers are looking.


Buy Dutch passio autos the think different uses AK 420 genetics is a big yielded and for an auto pretty Stony Auto Mazar is good to a huge yielder a guy can get half pound off one easy if dialed in Night Queen is stony but smaller yields


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2019)

tatonka said:


> Props to @pinner420 for the beautiful grow and to @thenotsoesoteric for the genetics


Yea had 3 dudes from SunniD og & my buddy has grown tangerine power f2's from @thenotsoesoteric that we are diggin-sorry for the question


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

tatonka said:


> All grown up View attachment 4277943


Hey hey, I was just thinking about you! I was wondering how she went, simply beautiful man!!!

Great job for sure!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> He sprouted it and had to move it to my place.. so were coparenting!


Good job bother! Kudos


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2019)

Floozy (wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) 
 
25 or so more days


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 7, 2019)

Wheels are always turning, how can I make this easier, faster, better . 

I’m going to take a flowering plant and switch it to 18-6 or 20-4 for the last 7 - 10 days. 

Hypothesis 
The plant will sense the change and start producing hormones to revert back to veg . 
The time isn’t long enough to affect the crop, or quality of bud . But this will really help reveging the bottom larf because there will be a lot more volume of terrestrial growth to produce hormones. This should speed up the time it takes to get a good clone . 


Anyone do this?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wheels are always turning, how can I make this easier, faster, better .
> 
> I’m going to take a flowering plant and switch it to 18-6 or 20-4 for the last 7 - 10 days.
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea, keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2019)

Did it with this male plant(65 days flowering) 
 
Had nice good growth down low,had 3 branches. 

The funny thing is,it did the normal reveg growth,but something happened at some point. 
The 3rd branch had normal male pre flowers.....BUT the other 2 (stronger) branches has full on female pre flowers, not crazy looking,just normal female pre flowers.

Now that male branch(to my eyes) looked like it started to get eaten by the bigger females,it just went limp & started to shrink .

I'm going to let this thing veg out for a lil,see if it stays female & or herm.. or go's back to male.

It did not have any female flowers on its first flowering.
& the reveg did not have any pods filled with nanners.

Stumped.

& it's a Blizzard again .


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've grown autos in the past. For the most part I've moved on. I still want to make a semi auto cross for my greenhouse, for the sole purpose of not having to worry about light sources interfering with flowing plants.


If it's been a while since you have grown autos then you might want to try them again. 

Try anything from mephisto genetics. Try any of the xxl sativa dominant autos from dinafem.


----------



## growslut (Feb 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wheels are always turning, how can I make this easier, faster, better .
> 
> I’m going to take a flowering plant and switch it to 18-6 or 20-4 for the last 7 - 10 days.
> 
> ...


I have experimented a little with longer light at the end of cycle. From what I've seen, there is a slight and rather immediate change in the growth of the plant. When the light cycle gets extended, the plants seem to stop producing buds and start wanting to produce leaves. I have only gone a few days with extended light, but it seems the buds get a little less visibly frosty and more airy. 

But, with that said, I have never done an experiment to your extent. Do it and I look forward to hearing your test results.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2019)

whitebb2727 said:


> If it's been a while since you have grown autos then you might want to try them again.
> 
> Try anything from mephisto genetics. Try any of the xxl sativa dominant autos from dinafem.


I've mephisto has a couple that test pretty high.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 7, 2019)

Last one I tried to reveg failed on me, so I am really interested in seeing if letting it reveg prior to chop for the week or so has some value. @BigHornBuds

To be fair to the plant was near dead on stick (70+) when I finally chopped and then tried to let the lowers come back, no joy.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 7, 2019)

Dirts brewin. Got the white fuzz, stirred it up last night and it's super warm in the middle, I've missed that smell . Put more effort in the mixing and ratios this year then I usually do  so hopefully it pays off in the end.

And it's new tent day, if they have it in stock.

Pics to come, boring ones of seedlings, but they're coming  The seedlings are "Knuckleheads Stash" (thanks @Amos Otis and @Mohican for the name ) https://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-142#post-13459400

Going from a 2x4 closet with a low ceiling to a 3x3 tent should be much easier to use the space. 


Sorry to hear about your reveg. woes Cannabruh, I'm interested in that reveg. test too, I do quite a bit of revegging. Would be nice if we could make it a little easier on them


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 7, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Last one I tried to reveg failed on me, so I am really interested in seeing if letting it reveg prior to chop for the week or so has some value. @BigHornBuds
> 
> To be fair to the plant was near dead on stick (70+) when I finally chopped and then tried to let the lowers come back, no joy.


I’ve become very good at reveg, I just want to speed it up, as it seems like it does nothing for a month. 

I have stopped taking clones from seeds unless something is really standing out. 
I leave a lot of larf , this will hurt your yields, but save you from a dozen clones just to toss 90% . Once they are getting close I’ll remove leaves up top to get light lower, n stake them to open up the center for more light . In a couple days cut the buds , leave as many leaves as I can, and whatever popcorn there is . 
Then flush the fuck out of it , with RO, cal/mg , megacrop, and a enzyme to help break down organic material in the soil.
(EC 1.2ish) in and out. 
I believe a lot of roots die from shock & lack of capillary action, having the enzyme there ready will help your medium from going toxic and ph swings . 
Then don’t give it direct light, treat it like a clone. Watch it very close for light burn , n move it farther away once it starts. 
Do not water it till it is lite. Then flush it again. ( should add that I’m using airpots )


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 7, 2019)

2 Caramel Candy Kush dudes. One of each pheno. One is clearly Ms Universe like and one is clearly Bubba. Having grown a bunch of these in the past and familiar with both phenos it's amazing to see how the males bear likeness to the females. First time I've experienced this. 

I'm going to just mix the pollen and dust everything. F2's, Hollyweed, Forest Queen, Lion's Milk, Love Triangle and my GuavaHashplant x C99 creation.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

*I didn't think the pollen took, but some good looking Hibernate F2s rolled out of the first couple of buds. I figure to end up w/ 100 + for the price of a $25 pack. A bargain in beans.*
* *


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 7, 2019)

I stopped taking clone also and am trying to rely on reveg but I've had varying successes. Sometimes they take and sometimes they don't. Something interesting to think about........ I heard in a video Kevin Jodrey talk about reveg and how the further from the equator the origins of the genetics the less they respond to reveg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> I stopped taking clone also and am trying to rely on reveg but I've had varying successes. Sometimes they take and sometimes they don't. Something interesting to think about........ I heard in a video Kevin Jodrey talk about reveg and how the further from the equator the origins of the genetics the less they respond to reveg.


I'd believe that.
Ive had indica plants that just wouldnt reveg. They flowered out and died. Then I tried cloning a bud from same plants and nada. Meanwhile all the sativa leaners seem to reveg rather quickly.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 7, 2019)

Last week of a 3 week flush (fight me) and I put 1 of the 2nd round bubbly testers back in veg to experiment along with @BigHornBuds 
I'll toss up a pic in a bit...

Plan to harvest this round Valentine's day. That gives a solid week of veg time prior to any removal of flowers. It received the same distilled water ph @ ~6.5 as the others, I won't start hitting it with any nutes until choppy time.

Good luck. I usually have great luck revegging things if done at appropriate time. Too deep into flower sometimes they just don't want to revert. Basically if the plant is dead on the stick it isn't going to grow much in either flower or bloom, revert prior to death 

***reserved for pic


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Last week of a 3 week flush (fight me) and I put 1 of the 2nd round bubbly testers back in veg to experiment along with @BigHornBuds
> I'll toss up a pic in a bit...
> 
> Plan to harvest this round Valentine's day. That gives a solid week of veg time prior to any removal of flowers. It received the same distilled water ph @ ~6.5 as the others, I won't start hitting it with any nutes until choppy time.
> ...


Nice report, but I'm still laughing about "fight me". Been a joke floating around my family for a couple years.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 7, 2019)

GMO x swayze (shorter pheno)
  
Hasn’t even been a full three weeks since flip.... frostiest plant in the garden so far.


----------



## tatonka (Feb 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea had 3 dudes from SunniD og & my buddy has grown tangerine power f2's from @thenotsoesoteric that we are diggin-sorry for the question


No worries


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2019)

Normal Oran Jones in 12/12, she went from happy as heck but went south for a bit but is bouncing back. I just want to see what it does so just a fast small run.
 
Here is mutant Oran Jones, went from normalish looking to this crazy pile of steamy crap. Even slower and more crazy looking than my old school cut of blueberry. I'm gonna toss in flower tomorrow, most likely no clone lol.

This Sweet Dixie is kicking out its tap at day 2, (this was yesterday), the other one still hasn't popped its tap out the bottom yet.  

Here is the tray of stank, all 3 tangerine powers are up, all 3 mendo purp x bubba are up, 2 sweet Dixies and 2 Oran Jones though one of those is tiny and may not make it to flower. The one cube without a seedling in it is TP and it is up now.


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 7, 2019)

@thenotsoesoteric big thanks  
Man! The smell that I'm getting off this plant is "tropical" man, Wat I'm getting is mango, guva. Just fire! Good stuff.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 8, 2019)

Breakfast , cracked this bud open to bust up, figured I’d take a pic. 
C99xHH Some good phenos to be found but it’s a mixed bag, the Haze is domain in there.

PineBerryKush x Hickok Haze 
wish I got to see these do a full run under the DE, but 315 is going to have to do for finishing.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Breakfast , cracked this bud open to bust up, figured I’d take a pic.
> C99xHH View attachment 4278627Some good phenos to be found but it’s a mixed bag, the Haze is domain in there.
> 
> PineBerryKush x Hickok Haze View attachment 4278637View attachment 4278639
> wish I got to see these do a full run under the DE, but 315 is going to have to do for finishing.


Is the HH you used in the cross bringing the Stardawg or the GTH to the crosses? Beautiful cross BTW.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks 
I would say it leans to the Ghost, I don’t get that strong chemi smell that I seen in the rest of GPS . And the bud structure is more Haze.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 8, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> @thenotsoesoteric big thanks View attachment 4278498 View attachment 4278499
> Man! The smell that I'm getting off this plant is "tropical" man, Wat I'm getting is mango, guva. Just fire! Good stuff.


Looking good brother!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks again @C-theGrower !


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Looking good brother!


Thanks brother. Can't wait to smoke


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks again @C-theGrower ! View attachment 4278743


Right on enjoy my friend


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks again @C-theGrower ! View attachment 4278743


Nice job!  Photobombed by your lady friend there in the corner. Great pic.


----------



## main cola (Feb 8, 2019)

My man Genuity came through with the extra freebies ..I love the new packaging. Thank you sir


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4278816 My man Genuity came through with the extra freebies ..I love the new packaging. Thank you sir


honestly, bout the best bean deal over at strainly, by the time you get extra beans in pack and freebies. Bascially 2 bucks or so a bean of some really good genetics. JMHO


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee 
2 boys in the 4.5in pots, 2 girls (tenative) in the 1.5 gallon pots, unsexed in the 6in.
   
The smaller 1.5 gal and the 6in (late comer) were under horizontal lighting till now, about 26 days from getting wet. They are sitting where Graveyard Whistler no.1 met the reaper at day 52, I took some real pics, will post if worthy.
Party cups, about 18 days from getting wet.
 
One of the c998xhh self-topped
 
Some of those Lucinda Williams leaves I was talking about, seems like they start at the beginning of flower then less noticable on the frostier ones, also notice on rooting clones.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 8, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Thanks again @C-theGrower ! View attachment 4278743


What strain is that? I see your little ladybug there.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What strain is that? I see your little ladybug there.


I'm here right now so I'll answer your question it's the GMO x DB c-thegrower's pheno #3


----------



## macsnax (Feb 8, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I'm here right now so I'll answer your question it's the GMO x DB c-thegrower's pheno #3


Damn nice looking plant


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Damn nice looking plant


Oh yeah I'm definitely jealous lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Damn nice looking plant


You see his sunny d og? Looks very similar as far as coloration. 

Some beautiful chucks on here from some kick ass people. Im proud to be a pollen chucking fool in paradise!


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What strain is that? I see your little ladybug there.


DEMO..


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Graveyard Whistler (GW#1) @52 days it went without water/feed for 4 days over Christmas and another 2 in mid January, GW#2 seemed to handle it better, it is the lighter feeder of the two. I had to poke the pot of GW#1 with a bamboo steak to get it to take water after the mid january drought, it was bein' fussy before that. Both were finishing faster than the seed moms IIRC I chopped them about 2 weeks sooner, but seems more like they were 6-7 days sooner in maturity because the clones were finishing faster.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You see his sunny d og? Looks very similar as far as coloration.
> 
> Some beautiful chucks on here from some kick ass people. Im proud to be a pollen chucking fool in paradise!


Yes! Which cross was sunny d og I'm pretty sure it's in my line up this season!!

Very Good and bad news tho gents.
Good I got a job working at the hospital thru a temp agency and on my second day the electrical company im working under like me so much (I have 2+ years experience and schooling) they want me to leave town with them and become permanent. At like 21hr or more!!

Bad news. I got the flu there my second day so I'm in the hospital lol

This company is the shit tho I'm working 7 12's at $3 more than I was making else where.

Hopefully I won't have to leave town before I can get some outdoors established. Then I can let my buddy I'm training in cultivation look after them while I'm out of town.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You see his sunny d og? Looks very similar as far as coloration.
> 
> Some beautiful chucks on here from some kick ass people. Im proud to be a pollen chucking fool in paradise!


I did my man, I'm getting eager over here.


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Yes! Which cross was sunny d og I'm pretty sure it's in my line up this season!!
> 
> Very Good and bad news tho gents.
> Good I got a job working at the hospital thru a temp agency and on my second day the electrical company im working under like me so much (I have 2+ years experience and schooling) they want me to leave town with them and become permanent. At like 21hr or more!!
> ...


Good news on the job. Hate it you caught a bug. I stay out of doctor's offices for that very reason. It's always full of sick people.

Good luck on your outdoor season.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

I broke the tip off a blackberry triple nova last week and found 3 fully formed seeds.
The plant probably won't finish for another week, so are the seeds worth keeping?
I've always heard it's best to wait as long as possible to harvest seeds.
-- edit --
They look fully formed to the naked eye, but not close up.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2019)

Looks ok..

Could have better markings,but could just be the strain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looks ok..
> 
> Could have better markings,but could just be the strain.


I can try sprouting them as an experiment. 
That plant is probably going to have lots of seeds. Mostly S1s, but ya never know.
Might be a stray greenpoint OBS in there.

Orange blackberry with a chem twist sounds awesome!


----------



## main cola (Feb 9, 2019)

Two Copper Orgi from Briso County genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Yes! Which cross was sunny d og I'm pretty sure it's in my line up this season!!
> 
> Very Good and bad news tho gents.
> Good I got a job working at the hospital thru a temp agency and on my second day the electrical company im working under like me so much (I have 2+ years experience and schooling) they want me to leave town with them and become permanent. At like 21hr or more!!
> ...


Sunny d is the goji x tangerine power.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I broke the tip off a blackberry triple nova last week and found 3 fully formed seeds.
> The plant probably won't finish for another week, so are the seeds worth keeping?
> I've always heard it's best to wait as long as possible to harvest seeds.
> -- edit --
> ...


Hell I've had almost white seeds fall off plants and you'd think they would do nothing sprout so who knows it's worth a try


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2019)

Sebud said:


> Hell I've had almost white seeds fall off plants and you'd think they would do nothing sprout so who knows it's worth a try


Yup, I keep a bit of them whitish ones from my chucks, sometimes they pop.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

I have 4 Sleeskunk F2s at 7weeks and are all leaning to wide leaves with 2 that are “stretch” Indica and 2 more compact. Much more Indica than any Sleeskunk f1 I have had. Very sticky and if I touch a bud my finger is shining with resin and smelling like orange and lemon. And a strange whiff of intense Skunk from time to time. Extremely loud, bulking up and lots of red brown pistils and starting to fade a bit.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 9, 2019)

Orgi f2-day 24-brisco bargain beans


----------



## too larry (Feb 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yup, I keep a bit of them whitish ones from my chucks, sometimes they pop.


The last two years I've had to chop a lot early, so I had my share of white seeds. If they don't pop, I'm keeping them.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Mimosa stud putting out the vibe. Dropped his first pollen today at day 14 from flip. Hes a stinky phucker.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Mimosa stud putting out the vibe. Dropped his first pollen today at day 14 from flip. Hes a stinky phucker.
> 
> View attachment 4279601


"stinky" how?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "stinky" how?


Well, my stud smells of sweet fermented citrus and og funk. Those mimosa hold some serious fire in there. Does anyone know if symbiotic used La Plata clementine or dna/Crockett clementine?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "stinky" how?


Not even so much a fruity stink, but kinda like a bitter stink. Smells without a stem rub kinda stink.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2019)

The seed game is getting fun...
3 companies have slurricane 
Symbiotic genetics (dosi punch) regs
In house genetics (slurricane) fems
Archive seeds (slurricane) regs

Dosido x purple punch 

I have not grown or smoked any of the 2(did grow purple punch 2.0 all males 1/2 pack)
I see this going to be the "NEW" trend for sure.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2019)

Had to snag the archive “slurricaine f1” as it’s 1 less chuck I gotta do lol


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> The seed game is getting fun...
> 3 companies have slurricane
> Symbiotic genetics (dosi punch) regs
> In house genetics (slurricane) fems
> ...


if I were going on name alone, the only difference I see between Archive and IHG is about $140 lol
I didnt even know Symbiotic had some out.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Had to snag the archive “slurricaine f1” as it’s 1 less chuck I gotta do lol


at 60 bones... I had to.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> The seed game is getting fun...
> 3 companies have slurricane
> Symbiotic genetics (dosi punch) regs
> In house genetics (slurricane) fems
> ...


Turning into a shit show, it's gonna get worse before it gets better.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2019)

Definitely need more 60-80 buck packs back in the game,nothing wrong with the big buck packs(but every pack over 150 is a lil overdose) 

I went shopping for something new & ended up getting a cake/banana cross..
Slap myself sometimes .


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> at 60 bones... I had to.


I thought pretty hard about it. But I've gotta start going through more of the seeds I already have.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Definitely need more 60-80 buck packs back in the game,nothing wrong with the big buck packs(but every pack over 150 is a lil overdose)
> 
> I went shopping for something new & ended up getting a cake/banana cross..
> Slap myself sometimes .


Cant say Im not guilty of the spendy pack here n there (Mimosa was the most Ive spent on a pack in yrs) but I sure enjoy poppin beans and it would get near impossible at 2 bills a pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> at 60 bones... I had to.


Where is that at or they sold out?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2019)

Where's all the good S1's of some Banana OG or Banana Kush? I dont do IG so help a guy out.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Where's all the good S1's of some Banana OG or Banana Kush? I dont do IG so help a guy out.


I have a bunch of STS to contribute to the cause


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Where's all the good S1's of some Banana OG or Banana Kush? I dont do IG so help a guy out.


Heisen has a black banana cookie cut but other than that I'm not sure, I'm not a big banana fan.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Feb 10, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Where's all the good S1's of some Banana OG or Banana Kush? I dont do IG so help a guy out.


I'll have that banana OG cut soon homie. It's the real Orgn kid cut. The black banana cut I have is a selected F1 from that orgn kid cut. I'll have s1s soon. It's a real deal banana smell.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

Useful had some killer banana kush s1's. I believe they are from the orgnkd cut also


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Copper Chem F2s are topped in veg and about 10days from flower tent. They are short with wide leaves and homogeneous to this point. Stronger than my f2 Space Monkey so far. 

One Monkey has two growth tips and twisty lower leaves. Two others are topped. Mom most Indica Monkey I had.


----------



## LETS BAZE (Feb 10, 2019)

Secret formula (wifi43xdosidos)

Peanut butter breath (dosidosxmendobreath)

Which male pollen would be more power and stronger in ur opinions?


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Having grown a bunch of Mendobreath ,I'd say the secret formula


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2019)

Last fems I ran from inhouse 100% went intersex on me. They were freebies so not bitching but I'd be hard pressed to pay for fems from them.

I got a hefty mimosa f2 run going now. Hard to describe the terps, just have to try her. She's very pleasant. Not really like typical weed smell at all.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

The ones that made it passed that arctic blast
 
South beach breeze & goofy mints


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

South beach breeze are popping their heads above ground now as well as the mimosa x honeybee f3. @genuity. 

Copper dolatos are all above ground @Amos Otis


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2019)

I know @Useful was supposed to do a S1 run of Orgnkids "Banana Kush" but not sure if thats still going down? 


Bodyne said:


> Useful had some killer banana kush s1's. I believe they are from the orgnkd cut also





Heisenbeans said:


> I'll have that banana OG cut soon homie. It's the real Orgn kid cut. The black banana cut I have is a selected F1 from that orgn kid cut. I'll have s1s soon. It's a real deal banana smell.


Your "list" is getting pretty long. Just covering my bases making sure I can get something banana lol


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Last fems I ran from inhouse 100% went intersex on me. They were freebies so not bitching but I'd be hard pressed to pay for fems from them.
> 
> I got a hefty mimosa f2 run going now. Hard to describe the terps, just have to try her. She's very pleasant. Not really like typical weed smell at all.


Sucks about the IHG, even though they were freebies you still put the time and effort into growin em out...

on the mimosa would you describe the terps as similar to an orange zest? Like when you grate the rind??
I ran a bunch of Genuity's Goofy Grape which were very loud on the mimosa and thats the closest thing I can put the terps at.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Copper dolatos are all above ground @Amos Otis


"Clear the track....here she comes."


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Just had a stoner moment n posted on another thread 
Graveyard whistler #1 under the sun. (No flash) 
She is full of flavor . Thanks again @genuity


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Them nugs looks delicious @Tito#1 

This plant(cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0) reminds me of LA.CON I did back in 09 I think.
Unseeded flower

Just small rock hard nugs,that stay close to the stems.

Seeded nug


Wonder what the dad is going to add in the f2s


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 10, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Just had a stoner moment n posted on another thread
> Graveyard whistler #1 under the sun. (No flash)View attachment 4279961 View attachment 4279962
> She is full of flavor . Thanks again @genuity


I have a pack of these that I need to run. Gorgeous nugs.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 10, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have a pack of these that I need to run. Gorgeous nugs.


 I have a few left I'm definitely going to pop both of the girls I got are really good number one just out shines number 2 by little bit.
P.s. your pics of GMO x Swayze has me excited to see what I can find in them. do they have a name yet?


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Floozy 
 
Putting on mass,lite gas smells 
Her sisters will get pics soon.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy
> View attachment 4280098
> Putting on mass,lite gas smells
> Her sisters will get pics soon.


Very well done! Chunky gal.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

@Amos Otis orgi f2 day 25ish of flower


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 10, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have a pack of these that I need to run. Gorgeous nugs.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy
> View attachment 4280098
> Putting on mass,lite gas smells
> Her sisters will get pics soon.


Looks really, really nice.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy
> View attachment 4280098
> Putting on mass,lite gas smells
> Her sisters will get pics soon.


Very impressive cross! Looks like she's got the yeild to match the high potency!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 11, 2019)

Are other folks getting tired of the gas/fuel terps? I need something new which is why I started going back to old school genes. My concern is that fuel has been bred into so much that at some point everything thing will not only be a poly but will have fuel in it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Are other folks getting tired of the gas/fuel terps? I need something new which is why I started going back to old school genes. My concern is that fuel has been bred into so much that at some point everything thing will not only be a poly but will have fuel in it.


I usually keep my rotation more fruity then chemy fuel but I like to switch it up for variety
I did get very sick of lemony terps a few years back but now I welcome them back


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 11, 2019)

I seperared my shoulder the other day, so I have a few weeks of downtime. Today I made canna gummies and took some pictures. GMO x Swayze #2 natural light.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Are other folks getting tired of the gas/fuel terps? I need something new which is why I started going back to old school genes. My concern is that fuel has been bred into so much that at some point everything thing will not only be a poly but will have fuel in it.


I like the more Fruity"Dessert hybrids also,but I always get drawn back to a good strong funky og gas smells..

Funny part is, the funky gas stays around much longer than the fruity..
I'll smoke a zip of some good fruity all day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'll smoke a zip of some good fruity all day.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 11, 2019)

They sploogin. If I just breath on it I see it go *poof*.

I originally planned to just use the bubba leaner but oh man that Ms. Universe leaner has killer resin production. beautiful big glands. Plus it's probably good for the f2 gene pool to use one of each pheno.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 11, 2019)

Do you guys ever fully flower out your males? I have only made seeds a handful of times and always killed the dudes off after collecting. 

Is there any benefit to doing so? I often hear people praise resinous males but Mr. Soul has said some interesting things on the topic. Something along the lines of you would never select a dude with manboobs for a human breeding project looking to produce big breasted daughters.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Breaking up a bud of my purple pheno of black dog last night and found a little surprise.

Now the problem is, what male pollen made it? Did the bunk goji pollen actually create a few seeds or did the 1 lvtk clone I hit with tangerine power pollen still have a little viable tp pollen on it when I put it back in the tent? 

If I find a handful of beans in both black dogs and lvtks not hit by TP then I'll assume it is goji pollen's work but if I only find a couple seeds in those buds then I'll assume it was TP.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Breaking up a bud of my purple pheno of black dog last night and found a little surprise.View attachment 4280716
> 
> Now the problem is, what male pollen made it? Did the bunk goji pollen actually create a few seeds or did the 1 lvtk clone I hit with tangerine power pollen still have a little viable tp pollen on it when I put it back in the tent?
> 
> If I find a handful of beans in both black dogs and lvtks not hit by TP then I'll assume it is goji pollen's work but if I only find a couple seeds in those buds then I'll assume it was TP.


That could be a nice cross there. The lone magic bean.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2019)

Sundea driver #10 in the back & 2 honeystomper in front 
 

Creamy grapes soft fruity yogurt type terps under this light.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea driver #10 in the back & 2 honeystomper in front
> View attachment 4280736
> 
> Creamy grapes soft fruity yogurt type terps under this light.


What kinda light you runnin? 

I'm thinking about trying one of those 315CMH dealies.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> What kinda light you runnin?
> 
> I'm thinking about trying one of those 315CMH dealies.


Its a 75k 1000watt MH

315s are good lights.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Now the problem is, what male pollen made it?


Perhaps that Black D.O.G. wasn't fully neutered. 

Questionable parentage sort of eliminates it from breeding, but not from growing it. If you like mom, you'll probably like the kid.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea driver #10 in the back & 2 honeystomper in front
> View attachment 4280736
> 
> Creamy grapes soft fruity yogurt type terps under this light.


Is this your first run of her? What do you think of her so far?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Perhaps that Black D.O.G. wasn't fully neutered.
> 
> Questionable parentage sort of eliminates it from breeding, but not from growing it. If you like mom, you'll probably like the kid.


This is second run with black dogs and I haven't found any evidence of dude parts on either run and the clone run was definitely stressed hard. 

As I go through the buds I recently harvested, that were all "hit" with the dud goji male, I will keep an eye out for beans. 

If I find 5-10 beans in each black dog and in the lvtks then I will assume the goji did in fact actually pollinate some pistils. If it is just a random bean here and there then I will assume I was sloppy with the tang pow pollen. 

Though I don't really think it was tangerine power pollen. This purple b dog never really sat too close to the 1 small lvtk clone hit with tp pollen. Plus I pollinated and left the lvtk clone with tp pollen in the veg room for 3 days then sprayed it down before I put it in the tent. 

Hopefully I rushed to judgement saying the goji pollen didn't take but I'll know soon enough because this black dog ain't gonna be around long enough to cure. So if there are more beans in there I'll know in a couple weeks.

Definitely won't be very many beans either way.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Do you guys ever fully flower out your males? I have only made seeds a handful of times and always killed the dudes off after collecting.
> 
> Is there any benefit to doing so? I often hear people praise resinous males but Mr. Soul has said some interesting things on the topic. Something along the lines of you would never select a dude with manboobs for a human breeding project looking to produce big breasted daughters.


Sounds like a project for somebody.

I'm listening to that Potcast episode right now, Episode #6(around the 1:20:00ish mark). His obsession with large breasted women's fathers is quite fascinating and certainly holds merit. His approach seems to be that you shouldn't throw out other males because you found a resinous male. That the resinous male isn't proven to produce resinous female offspring because it's resinous, he seems to consider that could possibly part of the males genetic traits that it might only pass on to other males, that's unknown until it's bred with, which makes sense from my completely uneducated on the topic viewpoint  He also lists a few other traits that he looked for as a more whole picture. Took me a bit to figure out where he was going with his analogy, but I think that was it.

I think the presenter may have taken the statement a little too absolutely, but I could be wrong. I listened to the Bodhi episodes part 1 and 2 the other day and Bodhi says he looks for resinous males in his breeding projects but also of course looks for other traits. Bodhi seemed to be of the opinion that resinous males were more likely to produce resinous offspring, which again totally makes sense to my completely uneducated on the subject mind.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 11, 2019)

Sanded 3 times , mud twice, sealed n primed , painted , panda ceiling. 

Made a few tweaks to equipment arrangements , getting streamline lights to gain 4” & a new filter n fan. 

Hopefully back up in 7 Days .


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is this your first run of her? What do you think of her so far?


4th run..
First 2 was testing her out.but still put out that good creamy grape smell.
Then a seed run
And now..


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice clean room @BigHornBuds


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2019)

Test vape of Sleeskunk F2s this morning. Citrus catpiss and earthy but somehow lip smacking good. Pretty good relaxing head rush and a feeling of highness, that slightly detached world where everything is interesting. An intriguing bitterness and hash taste on exhale. Still a roadkill Skunk note from time to time. Got 4 and a couple are “snow covered” and gooey gooey gooey goodness. 

6 Copper Chem F2s a couple weeks old and topped and happy and green and vigorous and ready for first up pot!

1 SleeMonkey girl out of 7 of my chuck, more later.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2019)

When I get mystery seeds I grow them out. I can tell by the characteristics of the mature plant who the parents were.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

Sundea Driver #10 x Honeystomper (HoneySundea) 
 
Shucking smelling dank,2 week dry,then testing....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea Driver #10 x Honeystomper (HoneySundea)


I guess that leaves Sunday Honey still available.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

Honeystomper #13
 
Around 3 weeks..
Big frosty pink...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea Driver #10 x Honeystomper (HoneySundea)
> View attachment 4281130
> Shucking smelling dank,2 week dry,then testing....


Put me on that list my man please and thank you


----------



## numberfour (Feb 12, 2019)

Apologies, its not a chuck but more of a mouth watering accident 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake Bx1 #5
 
Wedding Cake BX1 #5 decided to become Johnny (no short circuit pun intended) and hit my Sour Larry Pebbles #3. Few dud white seeds leaving just this and another seedling up and out. 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 
(Fruity Pebbles OG x Sour Larry BX1) - Thunderfudge Genetics


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Put me on that list my man please and thank you


Got ya



numberfour said:


> Apologies, its not a chuck but more of a mouth watering accident
> 
> Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake Bx1 #5
> View attachment 4281153
> ...


Mouth watering accidents is how damn near all the Elite cuts came about.. so you are off to a great start.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

She's catching my eye every time I enter this room,has more nugs than I was thinking.
Exotic genetics & symbiotic genetics should be very proud & they should do a collaboration next week.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Got ya
> 
> 
> Mouth watering accidents is how damn near all the Elite cuts came about.. so you are off to a great start.


Cant wait till you got that one up for sale. Gonna definately go in the vault for a bit.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4281202
> She's catching my eye every time I enter this room,has more nugs than I was thinking.
> Exotic genetics & symbiotic genetics should be very proud & they should do a collaboration next week.


Yeah, that's one that I want.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 12, 2019)

This is gonna be some dank weed, the smell is soo strong on the stem rub just smells of garlic and something else do not know but this gmo x swayze is looking fine. 
It’s a jungle in there hoping the stretch is over.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> This is gonna be some dank weed, the smell is soo strong on the stem rub just smells of garlic and something else do not know but this gmo x swayze is looking fine.


I remember @Mohican describing a stem rub (dont remember strain ) as smelling of "garlic & feet " 
interesting, the different smell interpretations we come up with


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

@BobBitchen's meltdown-sorry for hps pics


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @BobBitchen's meltdown-sorry for hps picsView attachment 4281380 View attachment 4281381 View attachment 4281382


Looks soo good!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Looks soo good!!


Thanks brother-i'am really diggin your garden as well-looks killer


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2019)

Slymeball (3 phenoes)
Mimosa 
Sour lime og
Love triangle (2 phenoes)
Tangie x jilly bean

Trying to figure out where my RD moonshine haze pollen will do most justice. Dried, sifted, vac pack in dried rice. some in freezer some in fridge. I’m going to choose 1 of these plants to check viability, some of each storage method. Only 3 months but 3-6 months would really be all I need to keep something around and I have plenty for another couple rounds


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2019)

Kinda like this pack in my lunch meat drawer from the summer


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @BobBitchen's meltdown-sorry for hps picsView attachment 4281380 View attachment 4281381 View attachment 4281382


I hope she tastes as good as she looks , great job bro, thanks for running . .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks brother-i'am really diggin your garden as well-looks killer


Thanks mate, if knew some of these plants would stretchedo the way they have I would have switched to 12/12 a few weeks earlier haha looking like a good harvest tho, plenty of lowers to be turned into rosin


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea Driver #10 x Honeystomper (HoneySundea)
> View attachment 4281130
> Shucking smelling dank,2 week dry,then testing....


Pardon my puddle of drool, if you need testers let me know.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pardon my puddle of drool, if you need testers let me know.


Got ya..


----------



## promedz (Feb 12, 2019)

Same here lol


----------



## Houstini (Feb 12, 2019)

Reminder, transit can be brutal. Just sayin.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Got ya
> 
> 
> Mouth watering accidents is how damn near all the Elite cuts came about.. so you are off to a great start.


Nice new moniker "Resident Chucker", when did that happen?

Can I get amature tester? Would be able to pop in March.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @BobBitchen's meltdown-sorry for hps picsView attachment 4281380 View attachment 4281381 View attachment 4281382


Nice work on that holy! looks gorgeous!

and Niuce work @BobBitchen


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice work on that holy! looks gorgeous!
> 
> and Niuce work @BobBitchen


Thanks man- bob hit it outta the park w/ meltdown-did those monster cookie beans get wet yet?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man- bob hit it outta the park w/ meltdown-did those monster cookie beans get wet yet?


Yup, they are in the tray with some of my chucks, we'll see if they come up. Found some pics on firestax of the cross and it's making me drool


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @BobBitchen's meltdown-sorry for hps picsView attachment 4281380 View attachment 4281381 View attachment 4281382


Beautiful! I have 5 of these in veg, very excited to see what I find. Thanks for the glorious inspiration.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Yup, they are in the tray with some of my chucks, we'll see if they come up. Found some pics on firestax of the cross and it's making me drool


Gold in dem hills


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful! I have 5 of these in veg, very excited to see what I find. Thanks for the glorious inspiration.


Iam pretty impressed-cant wait to smoke her


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I hope she tastes as good as she looks , great job bro, thanks for running . .


Pleasure has been all mine-more of your gear will be getting wet soon my man


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Gold in dem hills


Gosh I hope so. I've been interested in making some S1's for a while or maybe some F2's if I can find a couple suitable plants

I just want to tinker with the STS and stuff. Never done it before.


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> South beach breeze are popping their heads above ground now as well as the mimosa x honeybee f3. @genuity.
> 
> Copper dolatos are all above ground @Amos Otis


Nice


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea Driver #10 x Honeystomper (HoneySundea)
> View attachment 4281130
> Shucking smelling dank,2 week dry,then testing....


Ooh sound like . Put me on that V.I.P list


----------



## coppershot (Feb 13, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Slymeball (3 phenoes)
> Mimosa
> Sour lime og
> Love triangle (2 phenoes)
> ...


Slymeshine!

*Edit or Ballshiner

lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 13, 2019)

All mounts for the new lights are ready & checked for level, 
Taking care of the little details pays off later.
Keeping everything neat n tidey, makes cleaning a lot easier, keeping your room clean makes growing easier.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4281409 View attachment 4281410All mounts for the new lights are ready & checked for level, View attachment 4281411
> Taking care of the little details pays off later.
> Keeping everything neat n tidey, makes cleaning a lot easier, keeping your room clean makes growing easier.


Can't wait to see that sucker full AF 

Do those plant raisers have a significant benefit for fabric pots? was looking at them last night.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Can't wait to see that sucker full AF
> 
> Do those plant raisers have a significant benefit for fabric pots? was looking at them last night.


I almost don’t wanna fill it , I wanna toss all my veg, I’m having P&K uptake issue because of low heat ,, they look like shit, coldest part of the winter, n I seem to be pretty low on the list when people don’t have heat n I’m bitching about not having AC , im going to ask if I can go pick it up n mount it , so they have min to do. 


Yes the raiser are a good thing. IMO
You should overwater your airpots n have run off, your not going to stay there n remove it all, the heat will evaporate some of the water making the ppm rise n when the roots suck the up u can get burns or salt build up. 

If your using a cloth airpot, n you sit it on the tray , the bottom is no longer a airpot. 
Lift it up n look at the roots circling the bottom. If this is happening your not taking advantage of the bottom of the airpot.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 13, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I almost don’t wanna fill it , I wanna toss all my veg, I’m having P&K uptake issue because of low heat ,, they look like shit, coldest part of the winter, n I seem to be pretty low on the list when people don’t have heat n I’m bitching about not having AC , im going to ask if I can go pick it up n mount it , so they have min to do.
> 
> 
> Yes the raiser are a good thing. IMO
> ...


I recently transitioned from 5 gallon buckets to airpots. During my grow I would have pretty substantial roots growing through the bottom under the airpot.... I now put them up on perforated shelves with a fan on the ground blowing underneath the shelves.... works like a dream.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

My normal looking oran jones in flower finally showed me her stuff. A couple little hairs up top. I got a single clone from her too so hopefully she shines like her mom, lvtk. Ill post up pics tonite.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2019)

Few more honeystomper 
 
Big gal she is,smells like a white grape spritzer (box wine) or something. 

 
Short & stocky fruity & sticky splash of creamy sweet grape smell .


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm enjoying this series. The one with Mean Gene From Mendocino was great.


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 13, 2019)

The Reveg, 1 SUNNY'D OG and 3 GMO x DB from that 3rd pheno that I gave to the buddy Dear ol" Thankful Grower!. I put them in a 5 gallon pot. They are bouncing back quicker than I thought. The soon the better at taking another shot at these ladies.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 13, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> The Reveg, 1 SUNNY'D OG and 3 GMO x DB from that 3rd pheno that I gave to the buddy Dear ol" Thankful Grower!. I put them in a 5 gallon pot. They are bouncing back quicker than I thought. The soon the better at taking another shot at these ladies.
> View attachment 4281925


I love reveg. shots. 

The plants get so freaking weird.


----------



## C-theGrower (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I love reveg. shots.
> 
> The plants get so freaking weird.


Hell yeah man. This run gonna b wild. 2 fire asS strains. One pot. I'm stoked Man.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2019)

@Nu-Be got one of the witches Jack Hash up and its a girl. Usually not my luck. Be good to see how it turns out.


----------



## feva (Feb 13, 2019)

Damn! The smell on this honeystomper will make you salivate. Just like Genuity stated super sweet fruity grape candy smell and yes creamy. lol I really hope that smell translates to taste as well. If it does i think people gonna need bibs to smoke this shit. im tellin ya them mouths gonna be drippin


----------



## cohiba (Feb 13, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> 2 Caramel Candy Kush dudes. One of each pheno. One is clearly Ms Universe like and one is clearly Bubba. Having grown a bunch of these in the past and familiar with both phenos it's amazing to see how the males bear likeness to the females. First time I've experienced this.
> 
> I'm going to just mix the pollen and dust everything. F2's, Hollyweed, Forest Queen, Lion's Milk, Love Triangle and my GuavaHashplant x C99 creation.
> 
> ...



Any pics of the Hollyweed by chance? Got 2 going but cant find any pics of her


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 13, 2019)

PBK x HH @8weeks


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 13, 2019)

Honey stompers really putting on the frost this last week,
@67 days     they all have the grape yogurt thing going on.
I’m gonna take them @10wks & run them again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

Found another bean in the lvtk bud hit by the goji. I found 1 a day or so ago but was thinking it was from stray TP pollen but now I'm positive that the goji pollen did create a few beans. Not sure how many I'll find but I'm stoked because I wanted the black dog x goji and she how the lvtk acts with another male plant.
 

Here is the 1 normal Oran Jones seedlings that is in flower, she just shown her lady bits so that's cool.  

The new tray of orange and purp seedlings is being dominated by 1 sweet dixie. This girl isn't playing around, she is the biggest in the pictures and has 4x the roots busting out the bottom than any of the others.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Malawi x Golden Goblin.
Day 17 in flower
2 different phenos
Mrs normal


Mrs Freaky
This girl just shot her first pistil now at day 17.
Check the weird leaf mutation. It even repeats up the top.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Bubby Hotep (Bubba's D x Golden Goblin) day 17


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

Grape Champa (Jelly Pie x Golden Goblin) day 17


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 14, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Malawi x Golden Goblin.
> Day 17 in flower
> 2 different phenos
> Mrs normal
> ...


New growth looks normal, does growth start normal, then mutate?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> New growth looks normal, does growth start normal, then mutate?


The plant always looked a bit odd. Waxy looking leaves and a few strange leaves early on.
I'm wondering if the new growth will start growing those stag horns as they mature.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2019)

Test out some of this IHG.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

A family member pulled into town from Oregon in the middle of the night a day ago and handed me a big cup of cuttings. Half are Golden Goat S1's and half are Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk.

Other than the Goat being a CO clone only does anyone know anything about either of these? I'll veg them out and chuck on them for fun.

Edit, the interwebz say that Golden Goat is Mr. Dank's Island Sweet Skunk x Hawaiian-Romulan and the Cherry Vanilla Skunk is Skunk#1 x Ms. Universe #10.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4282578
> Test out some of this IHG.


What is the Borealis tan...

Is it a tangerine cross?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Really liking the look of this gmo x swayze


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is the Borealis tan...
> 
> Is it a tangerine cross?


I think it's this


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think it's this
> View attachment 4282625


That cross sounds awesome I got wonder weed, bred by 42 got that g-13 x northern lights x lemon something x dosidos lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A family member pulled into town from Oregon in the middle of the night a day ago and handed me a big cup of cuttings. Half are Golden Goat S1's and half are Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk.
> 
> Other than the Goat being a CO clone only does anyone know anything about either of these? I'll veg them out and chuck on them for fun.
> 
> Edit, the interwebz say that Golden Goat is Mr. Dank's Island Sweet Skunk x Hawaiian-Romulan and the Cherry Vanilla Skunk is Skunk#1 x Ms. Universe #10.


People around these parts (Twin Cities) love the Golden Goat. I’m not a huge Sativa fan and usually avoid it, but others rant and rave. The flowers I saw were gold and yellow with long wispy hairs...the name fits.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think it's this
> View attachment 4282625


Damn they're already crossing that London pound cake?

I like the sounds of that northern lights x g13, should be some dank indica hybrids in those. Good luck!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> People around these parts (Twin Cities) love the Golden Goat. I’m not a huge Sativa fan and usually avoid it, but others rant and rave. The flowers I saw were gold and yellow with long wispy hairs...the name fits.


I've actually heard it's named after the old Golden Goat can recycling machines.

https://goo.gl/images/U8srDw

I've smoked it before I've just haven't grown it. I have found some people here in California do like sativa's.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4282578
> Test out some of this IHG.


If there fems watchem close .


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If there fems watchem close .


The IHG?

Really that's why I got them,I don't see how one can mess up (wedding cake x banana og)
But I have been wrong befor.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn they're already crossing that London pound cake?
> 
> I like the sounds of that northern lights x g13, should be some dank indica hybrids in those. Good luck!


Yeah,seen a few people with crosses of it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> The IHG?
> 
> Really that's why I got them,I don't see how one can mess up (wedding cake x banana og)
> But I have been wrong befor.
> Yeah,seen a few people with crosses of it.


Intersex issues is what I was referring too.
But if you find something stable, it will probably be fire , my Jelly keeper checks all the boxes, but no 2 plants where similar, and 60% of them had more balls the pistils . 

I’m doing a 20 seed run of some regs to see what happens , but in a tent not my room.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 14, 2019)

Some nice VDay color hues coming from PRK


----------



## coppershot (Feb 14, 2019)

The gmo x swayze grows look really fucking nice. Kudos to all who have grown/posted shots and to @genuity for the cross. 

Will this be retailed or have I missed the boat on it?


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> The gmo x swayze grows look really fucking nice. Kudos to all who have grown/posted shots and to @genuity for the cross.
> 
> Will this be retailed or have I missed the boat on it?


Them ones are gone,they was freebies.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Feb 15, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4282777 View attachment 4282779
> Some nice VDay color hues coming from PRK


A sure sign of good bud, half of it stays coating the top part of the grinder! 

unrelated but I was playin in the garden last night and saw that my biker sunshine/helena chuck took and there are some seeds forming on her! yay chucking! 

*que picture of ralph wiggum "im a breeder!" *


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> A sure sign of good bud, half of it stays coating the top part of the grinder!
> 
> unrelated but I was playin in the garden last night and saw that my biker sunshine/helena chuck took and there are some seeds forming on her! yay chucking!
> 
> *que picture of ralph wiggum "im a breeder!" *


Congratulations for the chuck!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 15, 2019)

Getting near to the end of the stretch


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 15, 2019)

Some GMO xDessert breath


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 15, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Some GMO xDessert breath View attachment 4283043


would bang


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 15, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Some GMO xDessert breath View attachment 4283043


hows the buzz on those? I got one female out of three so far, lookes to big a bigger gal. Got one Legend breath up 3 weeks behind, hopin for a gal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

12 shirleys, all knocked up.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> hows the buzz on those? I got one female out of three so far, lookes to big a bigger gal. Got one Legend breath up 3 weeks behind, hopin for a gal.


Real nice real Stoney


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

Goona pop some Floozy first I think.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> The IHG?
> 
> Really that's why I got them,I don't see how one can mess up (wedding cake x banana og)
> But I have been wrong befor.
> ...


I agree, be careful with that cross. We all know how cake went with Jbeez and Hammerhead had hermie problems with C banana fem s1 and crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Goona pop some Floozy first I think.


"Goofy Grae". Is that new?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Goofy Grae". Is that new?


Haha I picked up on that also. I'll take that as a testament to the fire found in those packs. lol

On the side, I gotta say shipping was very quick for where I live and Gen was wicked to deal with.


----------



## genuity (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Goofy Grae". Is that new?


Somebody is about to get demoted..


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 15, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee f3 12/12 from seed
I have kept these 2 boys as long as I can,. There is 1 more boy (at least) in the party cups, I think I have my entry selected so once they show sex I'll transplant the girls to 1.5 gals.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 12 shirleys, all knocked up.
> 
> View attachment 4283113


Any tortured Tony's on the horizon?


Who was the Tony?


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Still waiting for the gmo x swazey (chuckers paradise) to show sex. I was 1 out of 4 on the winter solstice by @Bakersfield. I'm glad I got one. I'm going to start flower today I hope i get a few more girls.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Any tortured Tony's on the horizon?
> 
> 
> Who was the Tony?


The legendary cross of two flagship strains, Copper Tony is an extremely rare edition, and currently all known beans reside with @CoB_nUt . He seems like a worthy guardian.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 15, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The legendary cross of two flagship strains, Copper Tony is an extremely rare edition, and currently all known beans reside with @CoB_nUt . He seems like a worthy *guardian*.



I'm sure he's worthy, but he's not the only.


----------



## THT (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is a shot of my (Papayahuasca X CackleBerry) X Bounty Hunter, one of the better expressions so far, a little fruity, a little sweet, and a little floral.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm sure he's worthy, but he's not the only.View attachment 4283468


----------



## Houstini (Feb 16, 2019)

So after scrolling back in conversations I found what I was looking for for the sour lime og. It was described as “sour diesel x lime og. F3, bX to the OG side” I do believe punctuation was intentional and has meaning and without having a session with him I’m just gonna assume he’s put some work into this and leave it at that. Good stud, gonna do some good work!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 16, 2019)

@genuity watch for calyx like this , (ones that start swelling around 2-3 weeks) 
All the hermis shared this trait. 
 
When I ran the JBxPP I got a twin , which one is said to be a clone of the Mom (JellyBreath cascade cut) 
I let the main one be dominant, n kept the other alive n cloned the runt. Main one tossed balls , n I trashed it, n revegged what was left of the runt . 
This is the runt clone, 71 inches from the floor. 

The revegged runt . 
This one is about to fill my trash. 

Such a sweet clean smell , if it was a perfume I’d make my ol lady bathe in it .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

Sweet Dixie @ 4 weeks from flip.Brisco's Bargain Beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sweet Dixie @ 4 weeks from flip.Brisco's Bargain Beans.View attachment 4283632


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4283557 View attachment 4283558 View attachment 4283559
> @genuity watch for calyx like this , (ones that start swelling around 2-3 weeks)
> All the hermis shared this trait.


I never put 2 & 2 together on that trait, but you might be right. It's always the first place I notice, and also the last place I find pollen sacks, during harvest.
I do have a date with the girls in the garden tonight after catching a certain Secret cookie x Kush Mints #11 playing transgender and showed a few lady boy parts. 
I'll give her a thorough plucking and hope for the best.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 16, 2019)

The burnt tips on my Dixie are from me not watering her in time(actual nute burn).She isn't in my PPK system and is being hand watered.I'm not at the spot in time everyday to water her on time now she dries faster now.She is on the same feed and medium as the ppk plants,4gs of Megacrop per gal.I take feed out of my res and feed/water them.
The GG#4 bagseed chucked plant is in the system, there's a few nugs of it pictured bottom right in the Sweet Dixie pic as well as earlier in the thread.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 16, 2019)

Pollinated and seeded plants are showing some seeds on tops but are producing a lot of other inner pods that are empty. Is this normal?

Um, asking for a friend.


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Pollinated and seeded plants are showing some seeds on tops but are producing a lot of other inner pods that are empty. Is this normal?
> 
> Um, asking for a friend.


Normal from the sounds of it,but whst looks empty, may be full later.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Normal from the sounds of it,but whst looks empty, may be full later.


Even at day 73 from flip?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Pollinated and seeded plants are showing some seeds on tops but are producing a lot of other inner pods that are empty. Is this normal?
> 
> Um, asking for a friend.


Is it just the non-pollinated calyx’s Swelling ?


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 16, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is it just the non-pollinated calyx’s Swelling ?


It must be. What concerns me is the low amount of pollination on some varietals and the massive amount on others. Some just "took" better I suppose.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2019)

Orgi f2 frosting up about a month into flower 
She smells like orange creamsicles


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 17, 2019)

Orgi f2-day 30 ( brisco bargain beans)


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2019)

3 Sleeskunk F2s coming down Monday at 58 days and are all lemon and darkness of hashish. 2 bigger lighter Skunk phenos and two smaller with smaller buds and wider leaves darker throughout the time. All have very hard dense buds with gooey goo.

1 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk early flower and not stretching yet already has strong pasture and flower smells.

In veg I have 6 Copper Chem F2s topped and ready for flower tomorrow with wide leaves and homogeneous. Strong and vigorous from Briscoe. Also have 3 Space Monkey F2s in there!

Sauna towel right now for 6 Black Gold F2s.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4283668


Just ordered the DVD The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. was shocked to realize it was only one long season but I am sure I will laugh my ass off watching it for the second time 20+ years later, thanks for the not so gentle reminder


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

South beach breeze round 2


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

I haven’t done the bottle tech test yet, been really busy . ran out of concentrates to smoke , so did a quick “cold” press to smoke on , stomper popcorn.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4284130 View attachment 4284129
> I haven’t done the bottle tech test yet, been really busy . ran out of concentrates to smoke , so did a quick “cold” press on smoke stomper popcorn.


What's your return like on avg? Obviously everything presses a bit different.

I got like 3oz of hash material, debating if I should get a press now or wait a bit


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> What's your return like on avg? Obviously everything presses a bit different.
> 
> I got like 3oz of hash material, debating if I should get a press now or wait a bit


I’m seeing 10 - 25% 
The stomper likes to be hot pressed and I’ve gotten over 20 out of it , this time 10%ish 
But I was lazy n didnt really care to get it all, 

Hash material? Like trim n popcorn to run or trichomes ready to be pressed ?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m seeing 10 - 25%
> The stomper likes to be hot pressed and I’ve gotten over 20 out of it , this time 10%ish
> But I was lazy n didnt really care to get it all,
> 
> Hash material? Like trim n popcorn to run or trichomes ready to be pressed ?


Trim and popcorn. Probably more popcorn than trim. It's all cured for 2 months-ish.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't get the trichome pressing? Can you enlighten me? I have a nug smasher and my buddy made some trichomes using the dry ice bubble bag method using a 73 micron screen. So then we pressed that using a 45 micron screen rosin bags. But my question is 2 fold why did we bother? And isn't what was left in the bag basically just good old hash at that point? He was all excited about the pressed results I was meh, I prefer the taste of fresh pressed flowers, he used stored up trim to make the trichomes and I know I could taste the difference and preferred the flowers. He had no interest in what was left in the bag and I tried explaining what I think and that it is hash at this point, it was only tricomes that we used so what else could it be?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Trim and popcorn. Probably more popcorn than trim. It's all cured for 2 months-ish.


Freshly dried is better then a long cure , 
This stuff will come out darker . But still good to run. But if you have a press you should try all different strains, materials, temps , pressure & times etc , to see how this reacts to your setup. 

You can turn the material into keif n then press it too . But double bag it .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> I don't get the trichome pressing? Can you enlighten me? I have a nug smasher and my buddy made some trichomes using the dry ice bubble bag method using a 73 micron screen. So then we pressed that using a 45 micron screen rosin bags. But my question is 2 fold why did we bother? And isn't what was left in the bag basically just good old hash at that point? He was all excited about the pressed results I was meh, I prefer the taste of fresh pressed flowers, he used stored up trim to make the trichomes and I know I could taste the difference and preferred the flowers. He had no interest in what was left in the bag and I tried explaining what I think and that it is hash at this point, it was only tricomes that we used so what else could it be?


What your pulling out of the trichomes is the best parts n your leaving behind the old stocks n broken bits . Giving you the best of the essential oils . What’s left is still hash depending on how much you
Pressed it , (I can go to 30t) but with the best part taken out of it .
Personally I like unpressed full melt bubble hash , each to there own.
I think a lot comes down to who’s making it and there experience, I’m still a rookie .

I watched a vid about repeating pressing of trichomes to give thcA or diamonds or something, I’ll find it for ya .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> South beach breeze round 2
> View attachment 4284124


Yes!!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Yes!!!


This time they get the big pots...
Got some scrumptious stuff coming up for us Sweet heads..


----------



## Sebud (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> South beach breeze round 2
> View attachment 4284124


Nice looking babies


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 17, 2019)

cohiba said:


> Any pics of the Hollyweed by chance? Got 2 going but cant find any pics of her


They are only on the 3rd week of flower so not much to see. I'll keep you in mind and post some once they develop a bit further.

They don't seem to respond well to multiple toppings.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Orgi f2 frosting up about a month into flower
> She smells like orange creamsicles





Bubby'sndalab said:


> Orgi f2-day 30 ( brisco bargain beans)


Two groovy cats neck and neck,,,deep in the Orgi. 



hillbill said:


> In veg I have 6 Copper Chem F2s topped and ready for flower tomorrow with wide leaves and homogeneous. Strong and vigorous from Briscoe.


A found bag that I didn't know was lost of seeded Copper Chem yielded some more freebies. 




BleedsGreen said:


> Just ordered the DVD The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. was shocked to realize it was only one long season but I am sure I will laugh my ass off watching it for the second time 20+ years later, thanks for the not so gentle reminder


Don't forget to roll a couple of fatties.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> South beach breeze round 2
> View attachment 4284124


It’s sweet that your running these right now, I can see what their going to do lol. I have some going now I just moved them all to solos from a seed tray they are on their second true set of leaves right now.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

So all the seedlings are looking roughly the same at the moment besides gps macdawg those are most likely getting culled as they are doing nothing. The other exception is the mimosa x honeybee f3 @genuity I popped 4 of those one never came up so I have 3 and all three look exactly the same if you mixed them in with 100 seedlings I could pick them out


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

One is slightly bigger than the other two but here they are


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So all the seedlings are looking roughly the same at the moment besides gps macdawg those are most likely getting culled as they are doing nothing. The other exception is the mimosa x honeybee f3 @genuity I popped 4 of those one never came up so I have 3 and all three look exactly the same if you mixed them in with 100 seedlings I could pick them out


Hope you get a female or 2.
The smells some of them was putting out was insanely fruity(watermelon candy type smells)


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Hope you get a female or 2.
> The smells some of them was putting out was insanely fruity(watermelon candy type smells)


I hope so too, if not I’ll pop more until I do!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't forget to roll a couple of fatties.
> View attachment 4284277


A given friend


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2019)

5 Meltdown from @BobBitchen in the front. I’m very excited to see what they will hold.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 17, 2019)

have to recommend @Amos Otis Nyc Copper to those that have them, especially if a Sour D fan. Grows like Copper Chem, not dense buds but not airy, bigger plant had to bend mine over just like the Copper Chem, it finishes much faster than Copper Chem that I grew, fire orange hairs everywhere and a Sour D taste and instant hit in the head, bellringer that has some legs. I'd have pics but Im smokin her, lol.good yield and more Sour D than Chem on front and back end.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> South beach breeze round 2
> View attachment 4284124


I really look forward to running these


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

#Dulcecherrypunch


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

Floozy
 
Shes going every bit of 68-70 days,nothing but water only now.
Her sister is not very photogenic
 
But she has thee most gas/fuel smell of them all.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4284500
> View attachment 4284499
> #Dulcecherrypunch


What’s the genetics behind this?


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow, floozy's booty is getting FAT


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What’s the genetics behind this?


Cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0


. Sounds great


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 17, 2019)

This is un-rooted cut off a BlueRipper that stunk like funk. I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 17, 2019)

Man that Floozy looks really chucky and should be an easy trim job!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> This is un-rooted cut off a BlueRipper that stunk like funk. I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water. View attachment 4284552


I'm a big fan of low tech wizards. Look forward to the result.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> This is un-rooted cut off a BlueRipper that stunk like funk. I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water. View attachment 4284552


I've done this a few times successfully. I did it just recently with my tangerine power male I had. Just cut a few limbs like you and let them do their thing under a cfl bulb.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> have to recommend @Amos Otis Nyc Copper to those that have them, especially if a Sour D fan. Grows like Copper Chem, not dense buds but not airy, bigger plant had to bend mine over just like the Copper Chem, it finishes much faster than Copper Chem that I grew, fire orange hairs everywhere and a Sour D taste and instant hit in the head, bellringer that has some legs. I'd have pics but Im smokin her, lol.good yield and more Sour D than Chem on front and back end.


I tried to tell you it was a Soma leaner.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm a big fan of low tech wizards. Look forward to the result.


Lol, I could of ran a hole saw through a plastic bowl but this is a reflector off of a clamp on heat lamp that I have a CFL screwed into at the moment. It went together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 17, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> This is un-rooted cut off a BlueRipper that stunk like funk. I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water. View attachment 4284552


It should work. I have done it before. But I kept the 12/12 going. I never tried under 24 hour lighting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

Biscuits in the oven.
Fireballs x Jelly Pie
 
Bodhi Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie
 
The pre-natal waiting room.


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Biscuits in the oven.
> Fireballs x Jelly Pie
> View attachment 4284610
> Bodhi Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie
> ...


That fireballs x Jelly Pie sounds great


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> That fireballs x Jelly Pie sounds great


I posted Fireballs pics on the first page of this thread, She's from the same pack.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 18, 2019)

Meltdown @BobBitchen-sometimes you jus know-thank you bob for this incredible lifetime gift-you ever need me for anything,anything jus holler


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey Gen do you have any finished pics of the South Beach also if You could give out her basic stats and growing scouting report so I have a basic Intel report before soaking them soon Thx in advance


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

Just chopped 3 Sleeskunk F2s and the place stinks like lemon and hashish. 58 days with about 30% clear, 55% cloudy 15% rusty amber and a couple starting foxtailing. Virtually no new pistils and again, very gooey!

6 Copper Chem F2s to flower tent.

6 Black Gold F2s with nice tails have hit the dirt!

also have the1 SleeMonkey early flower.

This is all my current chuck activity!


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 18, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> This is un-rooted cut off a BlueRipper that stunk like funk. I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water. View attachment 4284552


This is essentially how I’ve been running my one and dones. Works a-ok. I use a little clonex.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 18, 2019)

My lemon meringues from exotic finally sexed. I have a keeper dude I like. Gonna huck a couple things I got on deck. Should be fun. 

Cackleberry 4 x LM
Deputy 1 x LM 
Diamond Cutter OG x LM
LM f2.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 18, 2019)

Question for anyone that might know.
I cut a branch off of a male last fall and hung it up in the garage, thinking that I might use it later.
Well, it's later, and I had completely forgotten about it as it was hidden out of sight. Question is, do you guys think it would still be viable now?


----------



## cohiba (Feb 18, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> They are only on the 3rd week of flower so not much to see. I'll keep you in mind and post some once they develop a bit further.
> 
> They don't seem to respond well to multiple toppings.


Good to know...already topped mine once and was planning on another session for main lining. Hopefully they'll like LSTing better


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Question for anyone that might know.
> I cut a branch off of a male last fall and hung it up in the garage, thinking that I might use it later.
> Well, it's later, and I had completely forgotten about it as it was hidden out of sight. Question is, do you guys think it would still be viable now?


I think so.. as long as no moisture got to it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 18, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Question for anyone that might know.
> I cut a branch off of a male last fall and hung it up in the garage, thinking that I might use it later.
> Well, it's later, and I had completely forgotten about it as it was hidden out of sight. Question is, do you guys think it would still be viable now?


Nice- i love those "thanks past-self" moments. Believe I read that the pollen is usually good for 1yr if kept frozen?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think so.. as long as no moisture got to it.


It hasn't gotten wet, but it's been subjected to temp swings, all kinds of humidity changes,etc...
I'll just give it a try I guess, only way to find out, lol..Thanks Gen


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 18, 2019)

I was looking at my Meltdowns from @BobBitchen and great news, 3 out of five are female. The other two look to be male, but I’ll give them another week.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 18, 2019)

Cookies n chem


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 18, 2019)

Pura Vida x Almond Cookies


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking good,excited for that one..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looking good,excited for that one..


Same here brother her aroma smells like potpourri


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Shuckin' uh Chuck of Bubba Kush jizzed on by some Colorado Clementine by Laplata. each lil nug holds about 5-7 beans.Should be a nice lil hunt.If The Clementine adds even a slight hint of the orange terps he had and speeds up veg a tad,I'll consider it a successful chuck.Structure added is a bonus.
The Bubba


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 18, 2019)

Member not to touch your bulbs with your bare hands Only missing 1 thing meow .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285260
> Member not to touch your bulbs with your bare hands View attachment 4285262Only missing 1 thing meow .


Plants?


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> I wanted to see if he'll drop pollen just sitting in water. View attachment 4284552


I can almost guarantee it will, this is how I get my pollen 90% of the time.


----------



## main cola (Feb 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285260
> Member not to touch your bulbs with your bare hands View attachment 4285262Only missing 1 thing meow .


I like the setup. Looks nice and clean


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 18, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Plants?


Mini split


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 18, 2019)

main cola said:


> I like the setup. Looks nice and clean


Thanks , I spent an hour on my hands n knees doing my best Cinderella impression today. 
I moved the burner n scubber and lost a wall fan n have better air flow now. Made a better air diffuser for lights out . 
New lights give me 4-5 more inches of head room.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

Awesome @BigHornBuds 
It really is nice to see someone take so much care in the way thay things go together. Very clean, very tidy and very, very well done.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2019)

Sweet dixie update 

2 different phenos one is showing a little weird growth but is healthy as can be.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Awesome @BigHornBuds
> It really is nice to see someone take so much care in the way thay things go together. Very clean, very tidy and very, very well done.


Thanks , 
I really like putting rooms together.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285260
> Member not to touch your bulbs with your bare hands View attachment 4285262Only missing 1 thing meow .


I had to replace a burnt out DE bulb a couple of weeks ago. I'm thinking that I may have touched it a few weeks before it died.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Mini split


Aww yeah need one of those, def helps with temps with my cmh


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I had to replace a burnt out DE bulb a couple of weeks ago. I'm thinking that I may have touched it a few weeks before it died.



Always a good idea to check your bulbs with DEs 
I had crop not doing so well, I couldn’t figure it out . Until I went into the room at dark with a flash light . The bulb was brown n looked burn , but would fire up n look normal when running . Never seen that in a SE n only once in a DE. 
It wasn’t touched just a bad bulb, 

I only use Phillips bulbs now , they are worth the extra $$$


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2019)

Love seeing clean new grow room builds..


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Love seeing clean new grow room builds..


Sure don’t see that at home here!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Love seeing clean new grow room builds..


 

This pic shows the changes, from a couple yrs ago. It’s been tweaked a few times but pretty much the same layout ev time. 
Was having environmental troubles before the crash, hopping I’ll be back to pushing things hard .


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2019)

Them wall fans,where did you get them?

& them new flat style lights,what brand?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

I got the wall fans @ Canadian Tire. 
You’ll have to google a USA dealer . 
But hot dam are they crazy , nothing moves more air . N they come with a wall hanging bracket. They just don’t move. 

 

The lights are mass scale produced & rebranded in lots of names . 
What your looking for is the 3 position reflector , they make the Gavita reflectors look like junk . 

https://www.amazon.com/iPower-Adjustable-Reflector-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B00QY5MI50


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2019)

Left to right
 
Legend og crinkle & Floozy & Ogee triangle #6 & #4

Cure time.

That legend og crinkle is badass


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285450 View attachment 4285451
> 
> This pic shows the changes, from a couple yrs ago. It’s been tweaked a few times but pretty much the same layout ev time.
> Was having environmental troubles before the crash, hopping I’ll be back to pushing things hard .


I like the PVC pipe frames you have. Is it a durable product under the lights? I was wondering how UV might affect it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I like the PVC pipe frames you have. Is it a durable product under the lights? I was wondering how UV might affect it.


I have some that’s been under DEs for over 2 years , I see no damage or changes to it except that it get covered in resin n it’s a bitch to clean . 
I use self tapping metal stud screws & 40lbs test fishing line for the netting . To replace all the nets, doesn’t cost $10, and I get to control the spacing. I like 4”


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2019)

I've never had a problem with it either.

My home depot buckets though.... destroyed. Damn near ruined 3 plants last grow because I went to move a bucket and the side snapped off. I see lots of folks use them but they are pretty shit lol.

Think I could get a link to that fan @BigHornBuds I can't seem to find it on can tires site.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I've never had a problem with it either.
> 
> My home depot buckets though.... destroyed. Damn near ruined 3 plants last grow because I went to move a bucket and the side snapped off. I see lots of folks use them but they are pretty shit lol.
> 
> Think I could get a link to that fan @BigHornBuds I can't seem to find it on can tires site.


Seems like they are discontinued their . 
Here’s a link to there dealer locator . 
I probably got my 1st one 2007ish if that says anything. They have a couple models , I use the 12”, the smaller one I don’t recommend for hard use . 

http://www.seabreeze.ca/dealers.asp


----------



## macsnax (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I've never had a problem with it either.
> 
> My home depot buckets though.... destroyed. Damn near ruined 3 plants last grow because I went to move a bucket and the side snapped off. I see lots of folks use them but they are pretty shit lol.
> 
> Think I could get a link to that fan @BigHornBuds I can't seem to find it on can tires site.


Those orange buckets don't last too long outdoors for me.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Use guys might want to try the Walmart blue ones , they don’t seem to get brittle as fast .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Seems like they are discontinued their .
> Here’s a link to there dealer locator .
> I probably got my 1st one 2007ish if that says anything. They have a couple models , I use the 12”, the smaller one I don’t recommend for hard use .
> 
> http://www.seabreeze.ca/dealers.asp


Since 2007, damn that's quality!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Seems like they are discontinued their .
> Here’s a link to there dealer locator .
> I probably got my 1st one 2007ish if that says anything. They have a couple models , I use the 12”, the smaller one I don’t recommend for hard use .
> 
> http://www.seabreeze.ca/dealers.asp


right on thanks dude! those fans can be hard to find up here in the north, hydrostores want my first born for one.

I'm currently using a small oscillating fan from bed bath and beyond DIY'ed into a tent fan lol.
 

Next time I'm looking for one I'll take a peek at those guys.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Since 2007, damn that's quality!


They are great, but I seemed to burn out the smaller ones in 6-8 months . Went though 2 n gave up. 
Big ones just keep turning , I blow them out with a air compressor once a year , n clean the blades quarterly. I use them for under canopy air flow (IMO very important) 
I don’t like stationary air movement on the canopy because you don’t get the same stock strength that you do from the isolating wall fans .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> right on thanks dude! those fans can be hard to find up here in the north, hydrostores want my first born for one.
> 
> I'm currently using a small oscillating fan from bed bath and beyond DIY'ed into a tent fan lol.
> View attachment 4285495
> ...


Do they sell the Vornado brand in Canada? They're pretty bomber along with Dayton, they've been my best fans. Hydro stores don't seem to carry Dayton anymore. 
Grainger industrial supply is still a good source - me thinks.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 19, 2019)

Happy Tuesday everybody! Puffing a little GMO x Swayze #1.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them wall fans,where did you get them?
> 
> & them new flat style lights,what brand?


I just reread that, “wall fans” 
It didn’t register cause they are not special n went to the turbos . 
I just picked them up at the hydro store , I have a lot better model in a different room, but it’s lights out now, I’ll get a pic when the lights come on. I will switch theses ones out to the better model one day, just didn’t need another expense on top of everything else.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 19, 2019)

@BobBitchen's Meltdown #2 "the purple one"
This weed completely changed everything I knew about purple weed. Great buzz with zero purple flavor. This is musty in the best way. Almost like a dank basement.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

Time to play n start dialing this thing in !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285530
> Time to play n start dialing this thing in !


Let's get it on!

Or Buffer's call

Let's get ready to rumble!


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2019)

Floozy lower nug
 
Her smell is starting to pick it up..stronger on the gas..

#dulcecherrypunch 
 
This got me hooked already.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey @genuity I found somebody else selling your seeds, lol
I kid, I kid.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Floozy lower nug
> View attachment 4285636
> Her smell is starting to pick it up..stronger on the gas..
> 
> ...


I like that bud structure on floozy. Nice lows, for sure. 

Also, I zoomed in on the second pic and up close, that nug just looks like it's name. Spot on.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 19, 2019)

Gmo x swayze looks like it’s bout to swell, found some nanas on the lowers around the main stem, just removed those little buds and hoping for the best, smells pretty foul


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 19, 2019)

@genuity 

This is my best wall fan “ Hurricane”

The brand name is on the guard , n I don’t believe in them, if you stick your head in the way , you’ll learn the 1st time or you won’t .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2019)

A couple of pre - light multi strain garden shots.
About half are my Chucks and half are store bought. 
Day 23 I think the stretch has slowed and I'm going to clean up some of the undergrowth.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> The seed game is getting fun...
> 3 companies have slurricane
> Symbiotic genetics (dosi punch) regs
> In house genetics (slurricane) fems
> ...


I have a cut from the inhouse slurricane. Can't wait to see her in flower.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 20, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee f3
Party cups are 31 days 12/12, others (2x 1.5 gal and a 6in) are 41. The 41 day old in the 6in was a late comer and slightly mutated. Seems there is a short pheno and a tall pheno. I moved the bigger 1.5 gal to the spot where GW no.1 was last run, it's a good spot. The other 4in containers are macsnax cookies and chem f2 and bhb c99 and hicock haze chucks. The ones in full flower are golden goat and fat Bastard.

   

Boy in reveg
 

Party cup contender at the gym, gotta train, no pain, no gain, push it damit, you can't let those fools think they are in the game, go bitch go....
 






Good reps sweetheart, you know I didn't mean the bitch thing right?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285450 View attachment 4285451
> 
> This pic shows the changes, from a couple yrs ago. It’s been tweaked a few times but pretty much the same layout ev time.
> Was having environmental troubles before the crash, hopping I’ll be back to pushing things hard .





BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4285260
> Member not to touch your bulbs with your bare hands View attachment 4285262Only missing 1 thing meow .


Have you noticed any issue with the temp sensor hanging upside down? Those louvers are supposed to limit solar influence on the sensor. Now with lights higher, more light on sensor (probably), something to keep in mind maybe. 

Lovely setup.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Have you noticed any issue with the temp sensor hanging upside down? Those louvers are supposed to limit solar influence on the sensor. Now with lights higher, more light on sensor (probably), something to keep in mind maybe.
> 
> Lovely setup.


Thanks , 
I haven’t noticed any difference in hanging it upside down, or up right , the biggest problem is keeping it away from the ac n burner so you get accurate numbers .
I double check with another RH gauge in the room, & temp gun. Always within 1-2%


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy Tuesday everybody! Puffing a little GMO x Swayze #1. View attachment 4285503View attachment 4285504 View attachment 4285505


I refuse to sell kiefed flowers to stoners! I don't want that juju on my shoulders when we gotta cash in!
 
That's if I sold flowers......which I don't ...........anyone have access to bros Grimm princess pollen!?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

Is that pretty accurate for grow room weather forecast?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 20, 2019)

I tumble my own flowers over dry screens. Between handling and storage you're going to lose those surface trichs. Get that first bounce n roll over screens and collect some beach sand.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

Seemed when I used to grind herb some strains held on to trichs much better than others taking dryness into account. Very noticeable.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

Beach sand from beach balled plants!


Now I gotta figure out what's up with this rosin press I see bubbleman doing!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

South Beach Breeze has arrived, Yes!!! Going to dunk 4 of them tonight. Will start journal


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Beach sand from beach balled plants!
> View attachment 4286227
> 
> Now I gotta figure out what's up with this rosin press I see bubbleman doing!


Now I want some of that.....


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Now I want some of that.....


Guess who taught me .......well vicariously via YouTube!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeGHRYFVwS1zHwYqGvlEAjvq89iMs2vmz
The nice MR,TRUMP!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Beach sand from beach balled plants!
> View attachment 4286227
> 
> Now I gotta figure out what's up with this rosin press I see bubbleman doing!


Looks like cookie dough, which tends to look like wet sand.... weird.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looks like cookie dough, which tends to look like wet sand.... weird.


You guys seem like a kool bunch, my first reaction was to read the thread.......lmao! Then I thought, may I ask you guys to hang out here while my journal is progressing!? Maybe learn from you guys!?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

The South Beach was Sunset Sherbet X Grape Pie? I was pretty deep into a 12 pack and some UBC Chemo when I bought em lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 20, 2019)

Bottle tech style .
I don’t member the yield from the last press of Haze99, and can’t find the post. 
This gave me over 20% 
 
Few big dabs missing. 

I like this style and going to play with it more, I did have a blow out , but I think it was from lower quality bags (mine are not double stitched)


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Is that pretty accurate for grow room weather forecast?


Rain gauge is touchy.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> The South Beach was Sunset Sherbet X Grape Pie? I was pretty deep into a 12 pack and some UBC Chemo when I bought em lol


(Sunset sherbet x 92 Florida OG) x honey stomper?


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> (Sunset sherbet x 92 Florida OG) x honey stomper?


Close... dessert breath dad



Heathen Raider said:


> The South Beach was Sunset Sherbet X Grape Pie? I was pretty deep into a 12 pack and some UBC Chemo when I bought em lol


Dessert breath male 
(High school sweetheart) by Gage green genetics, she is a mix of (Cherry pie Kush X greatfulbreath f2).
Cherry Pie Kush is one of the most highly decorated clones today, it is the original Cookie, retaining a pure OG flavor and nose. The flowers are always coated with resin and form into solid rock formations.The Grateful Breath was a collaboration project with NorcalICMag which involved the OGKB mother and the Joseph OG father. The F2 will create more possibilities for spectacular expression within the Kush and Breath genealogy. 
Exotic genetix
(cookies'N cream)Mystery cookies x starfighter a combination that creates champions, cookie Kush buds that reek of sweet creamy dough. A very balanced stone that starts out soft,then speeds up to a creative high.

Cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart 
When stars collide, that’s what happened here,super Kush cookie variations in the cross.
The male was a medium-sized growing plant, that had a fat main cola with thick clusters packed tight,major pollen maker.he had a sweet funk to him.
He passes on his flower growth & resin production & strong branches adds no bad to the females he has pairings with.

South beach sherbet (mom) 
92 OG x sunset sherbet (fems) these put out some outstanding plants, a perfect pairing of 2 gems, 92 OG on her own is a really good OG, with fat nugs. The sherb in the cross is no slouch either, sweet but potent in her own right, good yields of thick purple frosty Buds.
The combination of the 2 made for a hard hitting purple tinted nug making machines, most plants I ran came out smelling like mom, with big colas from both sides, 65 days was the spot on most of the plants at the time.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> You guys seem like a kool bunch, my first reaction was to read the thread.......lmao! Then I thought, may I ask you guys to hang out here while my journal is progressing!? Maybe learn from you guys!?


Welcome to the thread,cookies & juice over on the table..


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> (Sunset sherbet x 92 Florida OG) x honey stomper?





genuity said:


> Close... dessert breath dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





genuity said:


> Close... dessert breath dad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man thanks for that breakdown I can't wait to grow these girls out and keep a nice male to steal the virtue from the one of theft WP X WC I just preordered from Heisen fuck I should have bought more of the South Beach next time I get wrecked I will


----------



## nc208 (Feb 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> #dulcecherrypunch
> View attachment 4285637
> This got me hooked already.


Where is that from?


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Bottle tech style .
> I don’t member the yield from the last press of Haze99, and can’t find the post.
> This gave me over 20% View attachment 4286248View attachment 4286253View attachment 4286255View attachment 4286256
> View attachment 4286257
> ...


My RSO always comes out pitch black. At least I can take comfort in knowing that it's 100% pure organic and of course food grade. I could probably cut the process sooner, but I'm too frugal to waste precious solvent.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Where is that from?


Another cross I'm working on


----------



## nc208 (Feb 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Another cross I'm working on


Nice, anything with cherry in it and I'm sold.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

how Long do these go for??
The top pheno is more compact and the lower is stretchy as but starting to stack on the weight. Smell pungent like garlic and BO haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 20, 2019)

Lord Kanti said:


> My RSO always comes out pitch black. At least I can take comfort in knowing that it's 100% pure organic and of course food grade. I could probably cut the process sooner, but I'm too frugal to waste precious solvent.


That is ROSIN , made with heat n pressure 
The rules here changed a few months ago, so I quit using solvents . 

But 

The less leaf in the mix will help with color 
Then put your solvent n material in a deep freeze for a day . 
Then rinse fast , 45-60 sec n strain. 
Having a magnetic hot plate comes in handy. Then , slower to cook off the better color, the bigger the surface area the fast the cook off, if you have lots of time you , just put a fan on it n check it in a week. 

Then you can do a 2nd run n get that old black oil.


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> how Long do these go for??View attachment 4286356View attachment 4286357
> The top pheno is more compact and the lower is stretchy as but starting to stack on the weight. Smell pungent like garlic and BO haha


My lone keeper runs 10.5-11 weeks


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> My lone keeper runs 10.5-11 weeks


Nice, the Texas butter run 10 and half so I’ll pick it at the same time.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 20, 2019)

I knew there was a reason that I wanted a hot plate with a magnetic stirrer. Looks good.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Bottle tech style .
> I don’t member the yield from the last press of Haze99, and can’t find the post.
> This gave me over 20% View attachment 4286248View attachment 4286253View attachment 4286255View attachment 4286256
> View attachment 4286257
> ...


Nice squish! Bottle tech is great,once you find the right temp and time for the particular strain. Rosin evolution bags are what I use.I used to turn them inside out.I no longer due.I don't leave much behind in the seams. Glad you tried it BHB.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 20, 2019)

sour lime og, sour diesel x lime og bx3 from by buddy Captain Redbeard seeds captainredbeardseeds dot com. I’ll be growing out his choco-mojito outdoor this summer. This one is a dead ringer for the mom I have, look forward to exploring this line. 


Mimosa stud, this lad has strong fermented citrus funk on the rub. He gonna make some sexy baby. 


2 goji males waiting patiently for one of these dudes to be done. 24h running steady in veg!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 20, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice squish! Bottle tech is great,once you find the right temp and time for the particular strain. Rosin evolution bags are what I use.I used to turn them inside out.I no longer due.I don't leave much behind in the seams. Glad you tried it BHB.


Glad I did , it’s a lot easier then fucking with the pre press n bag. I’m going to do some more tomorrow, think i got a few oz kicking around . Ill figure it out , should have held the 1st press for another 30 seconds n a little hotter & I should have packed the bag a lot tighter then I did, (20g 2.5ish inches) 
But I’m happy for a 1st try . 
Do you think there is a loss in return the bigger amount you press?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do you think there is a loss in return the bigger amount you press?


I think there’s definitely a sweet spot for yield


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Glad I did , it’s a lot easier then fucking with the pre press n bag. I’m going to do some more tomorrow, think i got a few oz kicking around . Ill figure it out , should have held the 1st press for another 30 seconds n a little hotter & I should have packed the bag a lot tighter then I did, (20g 2.5ish inches)
> But I’m happy for a 1st try .
> Do you think there is a loss in return the bigger amount you press?


In my limited experience and opinion,As long as you have the approprate sized plates,pressure and good tech,you should be able to squish your heart out.I've only seen an oz pressed in person.I haven't watched any current presses since I upgraded from the irwin clamp and flat iron rig a lil over a year ago.I definitely get more out of the same amount pressed on my rig now than I did with those little plates.

I press on 3x5" plates in 2.5x4" bags.The most I've ever crammed into a bag was 19 gs.It was an experimental squish,2.3 gs return blowout included lol only did that amount once.. If I'm feeling frisky I'll press 10gs.Mainly I do 7g squishs 19%return average. Some strains I've gotten as mush as 25%return from 10g & 7g squishs.

IME bud moisture content and freshness(freshly harvested and dried) squishes give me my prettiest most terpy rosin. I yeild just about the same from well cured rosin,it's just not as purdy(color) due to trichome degredation and loss in storage.



Houstini said:


> I think there’s definitely a sweet spot for yield


Agreed.Also,some strains just won't put out as easily or readily as others.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> (Sunset sherbet x 92 Florida OG) x honey stomper?


I got my eye on some Florida cuts for 2019!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Welcome to the thread,cookies & juice over on the table..


How'd you know!?


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

May I say something, you collaborate at all with dankonomics genuity!? I am impressed with your talents and love for the plant, I can tell after 7 hours of thread hopping! Very nice to see. I may be interested in breaking bread if ur game.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

Got up to check things out before work, 
AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked . 
6k well spent . 
Feel like crying .


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


That sucks man-got some beans if you need'em


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That sucks man-got some beans if you need'em


same here


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks guys .
Compressor isn’t kicking in right.
This isn’t what I needed today or this month. 

Fucking ground hog day !


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


Damn..



Covetsculitvars said:


> May I say something, you collaborate at all with dankonomics genuity!? I am impressed with your talents and love for the plant, I can tell after 7 hours of thread hopping! Very nice to see. I may be interested in breaking bread if ur game.


No collabs yet.
They do got some good looking crosses.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


I can’t imagine...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 21, 2019)

After just 12 hours 2 of 4 south beach beans showing root tip other 2 look like will be soon very good viable seeds


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

see a lot of Florida cuts being improved upon in some cases! Very nice! This thread epitomizes what makes cannabis collectives so special .....the mentality that one hand washes the other. With the current state of everything in the world......it's nice to see folks being so ......HUMAN! May I ask all of you guys a question, have u ever used og biowar? If so how was it for you!? If not what do use instead. Please and Thankypu.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> see a lot of Florida cuts being improved upon in some cases! Very nice! This thread epitomizes what makes cannabis collectives so special .....the mentality that one hand washes the other. With the current state of everything in the world......it's nice to see folks being so ......HUMAN! May I ask all of you guys a question, have u ever used og biowar? If so how was it for you!? If not what do use instead. Please and Thankypu.


The root pack is what I ran for a lil bit,I think it works great.
I usually use sub-culture M & B 
The sub-culture I ran in DWC,one of the best DWC runs I had.

Both was used with extreme tea compost brew.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

Thankyou for your insight!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> The root pack is what I ran for a lil bit,I think it works great.
> I usually use sub-culture M & B
> The sub-culture I ran in DWC,one of the best DWC runs I had.
> 
> Both was used with extreme tea compost brew.


I just read about sub culture yesterday. Would you say as good or better than hydrgaurd or SAG?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

160* kills bacteria even. Damn!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 21, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> I got my eye on some Florida cuts for 2019!


 I grew out Clearwater Kush, 92 Florida OG x Bubba Diagnol, and it was phenomenal.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


That sucks man. Hopefully something new and beautiful rises from the ashes.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I just read about sub culture yesterday. Would you say as good or better than hydrgaurd or SAG?


I'd say it's all about balance


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

Learn something new everyday. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I grew out Clearwater Kush, 92 Florida OG x Bubba Diagnol, and it was phenomenal.


I wish he would have did more like these..
All of them sounded nice


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> I wish he would have did more like these..
> All of them sounded nice


I agree, the Clearwater was so damn yummy. I can only imagine flavors you got out of the Southbeach Sherbet.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks guys .
> Compressor isn’t kicking in right.
> This isn’t what I needed today or this month.
> 
> Fucking ground hog day !


Good luck and post a shout here if there is anything that we can do to help.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


Didnt you just replace it? God damn, I wish you the best. That shit sucks man!


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Feb 21, 2019)

Floral fruits terps give me an uplifting introspective buzz, earthy ones I'm kinda sedative ....fuels for me a re aggressive and I like it! When I get my chance with these Florida cuts I can't wait to see what terps I can play with!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Didnt you just replace it? God damn, I wish you the best. That shit sucks man!


It’s not 48hours old 
I just lost my cool on the hvac guy. 
He razed my blood pressure pretty high.
With stupidity. 
Told them to get this piece of shit kicking rocks down the road n get a new one on its way. 
Who knows what’s going to happen .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got up to check things out before work,
> AC died , 160f in the room, everything is fucked .
> 6k well spent .
> Feel like crying .


.
If your roots aren't cooked maybe your plants will come back? Not knowing the severity of the damage.
If you need seeds, I can help as well.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not 48hours old
> I just lost my cool on the hvac guy.
> He razed my blood pressure pretty high.
> With stupidity.
> ...


Sometimes when it rains it pours man, I'm sure you're gonna come out on top...... after plenty of aggravation.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> .
> If your roots aren't cooked maybe your plants will come back? Not knowing the severity of the damage.
> If you need seeds, I can help as well.


Thanks for the offers on beans, (to everyone) I do have a stock pile, i got 24 wet now. 
I lost a few of my keeper in this , with no back ups , unless I can pull a reveg off on some . 
I’m pretty sure there’s no coming back from this , TBH I don’t want to show the rest , it hurts, so much love into theses (10weeks) 


macsnax said:


> Sometimes when it rains it pours man, I'm sure you're gonna come out on top...... after plenty of aggravation.


I hear that. 
There’s no quit in me , I’ve been hit harder n I just keep getting back up. 
But 2 really hard hits in less then a month, I’m running out of patience. 

I really don’t want to go back to vented , sealed is amazing when it’s running right. 
But there’s different ideas floating around. 

I’m sure I’ll figure it out, 

Right now I just want big dabs


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 21, 2019)

My like was for the bottom half of your post BHB. Good vibes your way my dude.

Hows the yeild from the bottle tec? Better ,worse than prepress flat tech?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

I just want to toss this out there for any hindsighters , I did watch this all night the 1st day , couple 1/2 hour cat naps , thoughts where that I was ok to sleep the next night . I’m getting run down. 
Thought I bought a good unit , the one that was 1/2 the price (install by me) lasted 2 years , this one not 2 Days , installed by 2 licensed HVACs . 
Makes my head hurt . 

I need a vacation. 

Sorry to be a downer guys . 
Hopefully someone else can learn from this. 

Or a good laugh for the haters .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> My like was for the bottom half of your post BHB. Good vibes your way my dude.
> 
> Hows the yeild from the bottle tec? Better ,worse than prepress flat tech?



I’d say it’s bettter


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m pretty sure there’s no coming back from this ,





BigHornBuds said:


> Or a good laugh for the haters .


Man, that's brutal. Mad condolences. Also, I had no idea you had haters.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d say it’s bettter


Agreed.Nice!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for the offers on beans, (to everyone) I do have a stock pile, i got 24 wet now.
> I lost a few of my keeper in this , with no back ups , unless I can pull a reveg off on some .
> I’m pretty sure there’s no coming back from this , View attachment 4286895TBH I don’t want to show the rest , it hurts, so much love into theses (10weeks)
> 
> ...


Gotta get your head right


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just want to toss this out there for any hindsighters , I did watch this all night the 1st day , couple 1/2 hour cat naps , thoughts where that I was ok to sleep the next night . I’m getting run down.
> Thought I bought a good unit , the one that was 1/2 the price (install by me) lasted 2 years , this one not 2 Days , installed by 2 licensed HVACs .
> Makes my head hurt .
> 
> ...


Man I feel for you.

When I ran nft the results were kick ass but if the power went off for more than a couple hours everything would die. After a few power outages and having to hand water every hour or so throughout the night I went back to dwc. 

Here's hoping for positive outcomes moving forward.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man, that's brutal. Mad condolences. Also, I had no idea you had haters.


I’ve gave a few people real advice sometimes n they didn’t like it .
Here was my last attempt to help someone.
I might not of handled it professionally ,, but this is the Internet , I got a laugh. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/potency-differences-between-phenotypes.983945/page-4


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Power here has gotten so much more reliable over the last ten years. A major ice event changed everything. Serious updates and tree trimming along with maximum animal protection have made outages rare when we had 10 or more a year previously. That don’t even count surges and brown downs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Power here has gotten so much more reliable over the last ten years. A major ice event changed everything. Serious updates and tree trimming along with maximum animal protection have made outages rare when we had 10 or more a year previously. That don’t even count surges and brown downs.


My folks live in the ozarks, had a lightning strike fry everything plugged into the wall, and the ice storms there, I've never experienced ice quite like that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> My folks live in the ozarks, had a lightning strike fry everything plugged into the wall, and the ice storms there, I've never experienced ice quite like that.


Years ago I was working on a remodel when we got hit by s debilitating ice storm in St.Louis. The area we were working in was without power fir 2 weeks. It was enough that the people we were working for added a 80k $ transfer switch and generator.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Years ago I was working on a remodel when we got hit by s debilitating ice storm in St.Louis. The area we were working in was without power fir 2 weeks. It was enough that the people we were working for added a 80k $ transfer switch and generator.


Around here we mostly get snow that melts and then refreezes, it can get brutal but it's only on 
the ground, trees and power lines are not affected.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Had several very light glazes this year, been dodging bullets! Pouring rain at 32* to 34*. Average high in 50s now so staying hopeful and so are budding Daffodils.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve gave a few people real advice sometimes n they didn’t like it .
> Here was my last attempt to help someone.
> I might not of handled it professionally ,, but this is the Internet , I got a laugh.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/potency-differences-between-phenotypes.983945/page-4


These threads man...

So many people think they can get rich now it's legal lol. They don't realize, because they haven't done shit for research, you can't even compete in this system. BM Is $100 an OZ or less for clone only strains, quality buds.

I listened to this cat who grows in warehouses saying he's making $10k an elbo off medical patients and I'm left with my jaw on the floor. Who the fuck can't find cheaper weed through google in Canada?

Even our pro.med growers are fucking cash croppers our system is disgusting


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Years ago I was working on a remodel when we got hit by s debilitating ice storm in St.Louis. The area we were working in was without power fir 2 weeks. It was enough that the people we were working for added a 80k $ transfer switch and generator.


That would probably be in 2003 - 2005 ish ? I was about midway through a 9 year pilgrimage of sorts in Hee Haw County, nw Tennessee. Many states were sending in electrical crews that stayed weeks repairing the damage there and in bordering Kentucky. Those cats made gobs of $$ per hour, and earned every penny.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That would probably be in 2003 - 2005 ish ? I was about midway through a 9 year pilgrimage of sorts in Hee Haw County, nw Tennessee. Many states were sending in electrical crews that stayed weeks repairing the damage there and in bordering Kentucky. Those cats made gobs of $$ per hour, and earned every penny.


Hee Haw Country.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Hee Haw Country.
> View attachment 4287045


The town's population was less than 900 the years I was there [ less since I've left ], and actually got one of these.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2019)

Cheers to the Linemen!


----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Cheers to the Linemen!


The linemen who came down here to NW Florida after Hurricane Micheal had a hard time paying for a beer or a meal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

I think @genuity was asking about experiences with those paler seeds. Well the first 9 seeds of my oran jones cross I used mainly those weaker looking seeds and got like 1/4 normal vs mutant but these last four I popped were nice dark solid looking beans and all four of those last beans have been normal.

Out of those 4, 1 did die from pythium wilt out of the blue so I am left with 3. The biggest oran jones is the bottom right on the tin foil, foil is just a lazy man's tray lol. 
The oran jones are the top two and actually are going faster than the sunny d v2 and tangerine power on bottom.


The seeds oran Jone's I just collected off this last lvtk clone are all much better looking than the first accidentally crop. Solid brown nice hard seeds. I'll try popping some of those soon to see if they still have the high mutant ratio.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Feb 22, 2019)

My girls are being photogenic right now. Its keepers from my selection and cuts from my favorite clone guy, A.T.G! Can you say 20 strain salute . I have 20 new strains from trading cuts, that will be veg and ready when this tent clears.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Gonna have a nice big cola from the cmh...


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2019)

#dulcecherrypunch 
 
Going to be around for sometime...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Now HVAC guy needs to try 1more fix, then I get a new unit .
The company rep for the mini thinks up sizing the remote wire will fix it . I’m willing to bet it’s going to be a waste of time .

They are at it now .

Has anyone used rolling tables ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Now HVAC guy needs to try 1more fix, then I get a new unit .
> The company rep for the mini thinks up sizing the remote wire will fix it . I’m willing to bet it’s going to be a waste of time .
> 
> They are at it now .
> ...


Man,you got me looking at my room & the way i got shit just splattered all over..
Time to revamp this shit.new walls,new level floors ,cover the beams,more/better fans,better placement of all equipment. 

And these new cuts


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

I need some help guys . Little brain storming.

I’m so sick of my growing style , but not the yield , but I’m willing to take a cut . 

I’m growing trees , n hand Watering n vacuum the run off . 
Problems. Headroom, plant count , space. 
Running a 4 cycle perpetual, so 4 of everything.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man,you got me looking at my room & the way i got shit just splattered all over..
> Time to revamp this shit.new walls,new level floors ,cover the beams,more/better fans,better placement of all equipment.
> 
> And these new cuts
> View attachment 4287572


new 1/2 a' clorox bottle ?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I need some help guys . Little brain storming.
> 
> I’m so sick of my growing style , but not the yield , but I’m willing to take a cut .
> 
> ...


Blumats if your tired of hand watering brotha. I'm working with a blumat seller right now, he's helping me get just the parts I need for my giddy up. Throw in quick disconnects and it's easy peasy moving plants around.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man,you got me looking at my room & the way i got shit just splattered all over..
> Time to revamp this shit.new walls,new level floors ,cover the beams,more/better fans,better placement of all equipment.
> 
> And these new cuts
> View attachment 4287572


It so worth it Gen, a cleaner space is more productive. There’s less chances for bugs .
Easier to clean and work. Because I run perpetually my room never gets shut down for cleaning (unless a major issue comes up) so being on top of things is the only way u can run for a couple years with out major issues.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve gave a few people real advice sometimes n they didn’t like it .
> Here was my last attempt to help someone.
> I might not of handled it professionally ,, but this is the Internet , I got a laugh.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/potency-differences-between-phenotypes.983945/page-4


Looks like a mod deleted your post. 
Dang, I was really looking forward to reading it...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Blumats if your tired of hand watering brotha. I'm working with a blumat seller right now, he's helping me get just the parts I need for my giddy up. Throw in quick disconnects and it's easy peasy moving plants around.


My problem with Blumants is you need the res above them to create head pressure, when the level of the res drops the hydrostatic pressure drops , lots of adjusting . And I don’t have room for 4 res’ in the room at a good height.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like a mod deleted your post.
> Dang, I was really looking forward to reading it...


Page 1 & 2 , still there ,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Page 1 & 2 , still there ,


Ahh... I only looked at page 4.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

AC is junk, the fix didn’t work. Who would have guessed?
Now waiting for warranty, I even offered to do a 375km drive to get the unit so they don’t have to ship it to speed this up.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My problem with Blumants is you need the res above them to create head pressure, when the level of the res drops the hydrostatic pressure drops , lots of adjusting . And I don’t have room for 4 res’ in the room at a good level.


I just thought I'd throw it there to ya since you've been having so many issues.You can run them on res pump if you can't elevate. Here in a couple months I'm hoping to be pretty much automated on everything, should be pretty sweet.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I just thought I'd throw it there to ya since you've been having so many issues.You can run them on res pump if you can't elevate. Here in a couple months I'm hoping to be pretty much automated on everything, should be pretty sweet.


I appreciate the idea, all helps , hopefully someone might bring up an idea that I missed . 

Right now I’m thinking a rolling table, this will give me room under it for res’ . I’ll be able to crawl under it , move it to be able to prune etc the other side . In stead of running 4 in 10g pots , do 8 in 5s and rig up a floral flex watering


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I need some help guys . Little brain storming.
> 
> I’m so sick of my growing style , but not the yield , but I’m willing to take a cut .
> 
> ...


Them 8" Hugo blocks grow some huge plants,with them flora flex caps & a good nutrients/water set-up.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ahh... I only looked at page 4.



I don’t think I was that hard on him, was just being real.
If you look at the big picture, this guy has a pic of a 15w cfl Light for his pro pic , asking about pheno types for a commercial grow in a country where he doesn’t live currently.

He’s is dreaming
But I’m only 19 in my moms basement stealing pics .


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I appreciate the idea, all helps , hopefully someone might bring up an idea that I missed .
> 
> Right now I’m thinking a rolling table, this will give me room under it for res’ . I’ll be able to crawl under it , move it to be able to prune etc the other side . In stead of running 4 in 10g pots , do 8 in 5s and rig up a floral flex watering


They doesn't sound bad either. Before I settled on coco and blumats, I thought super hard about flood tables. Good luck man, I'm sure you'll figure out what you're looking for.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

8 week pheno of ETHOS Pillow Factory 
I’m smoking it dog hair n all.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them 8" Hugo blocks grow some huge plants,with them flora flex caps & a good nutrients/water set-up.


That’s an option to, but I think I’d like a bigger root mass with less plant count to up yields. What I add to flowering takes away from my pheno hunting n fun rooms .


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 22, 2019)

Flood the coco from the bottom. Drain to waist is overrated imo.

FWIW I'm moving back to bottom flooding from about a year of drain to waist..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Flood the coco from the bottom. Drain to waist is overrated imo.
> 
> FWIW I'm moving back to bottom flooding from about a year of drain to waist..


What about salt build up? 
I use ProMix, coco will double my medium costs in my current setup. 
But I want to get away from all that stuff , it’s dirty n gets every where . 
Right now I’m thinking of using grow stones and rock wool croutons. And recycling the stone to cut the medium cost n mess .


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What about salt build up?
> I use ProMix, coco will double my medium costs in my current setup.
> But I want to get away from all that stuff , it’s dirty n gets every where .
> Right now I’m thinking of using grow stones and rock wool croutons. And recycling the stone to cut the medium cost n mess .


You're trading off one set of possible problems for another, which can be a good thing if you think you can mitigate better against one set vs another.

I don't see salt buildup but I also run water only for the end week or so.

DTW requires that the amount of water to pass through the coco in order to reach the bottom roots and thus runoff is many times the quantity needed to water the same plants via bottom fed. I find you don't have to soak the whole coco medium when bottom feeding, the top roots go air and the bottom soaks up what it wants.

With DTW it's become obvious that overwatering is a problem for me in cooler temps. The plants do not use all that water. With bottom feeding the lowest roots don't dry out and the top of the rootzone can breathe.

I also find it way less hands on vs drain to waste.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My problem with Blumants is you need the res above them to create head pressure, when the level of the res drops the hydrostatic pressure drops , lots of adjusting . And I don’t have room for 4 res’ in the room at a good height.


They really don't need that much pressure as long as you keep your reservoir full-ish. My 27g reservoir is only about 2.5 feet up on a rack.

As for cleaning up run off. Can you dig up and seal a low spot you can put a small sump in it to pump out waste on a float switch?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

Orgi f2


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> They really don't need that much pressure as long as you keep your reservoir full-ish. My 27g reservoir is only about 2.5 feet up on a rack.
> 
> As for cleaning up run off. Can you dig up and seal a low spot you can put a small sump in it to pump out waste on a float switch?


There just isn’t room to fit 4 res’ in the room unless I get a table n put them under it.
I was playing with a 1/4 of the room with tables n different things . But the back wall suffers because I can’t get in there to clean up. Because I’m running CO2 DTW is the only thing that makes sense unless I want to add a big chiller , (I don’t)
Using a lot of power now.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> MeltdownView attachment 4287609 View attachment 4287610 View attachment 4287611 View attachment 4287612


She looks like she loves to have her picture taken.. front page


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> She looks like she loves to have her picture taken.. front page


Ikr-if she smokes like she looks-hot damn we got a keeper


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Now HVAC guy needs to try 1more fix, then I get a new unit .
> The company rep for the mini thinks up sizing the remote wire will fix it . I’m willing to bet it’s going to be a waste of time .
> 
> They are at it now .
> ...


If that fixes it I'd be curious how many amps are going through that line? Should be low voltage?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If that fixes it I'd be curious how many amps are going through that line? Should be low voltage?


If it's a signal line it should be low voltage and shouldn't need to carry substantial current no?


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 22, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> If it's a signal line it should be low voltage and shouldn't need to carry substantial current no?


Right, just cough up, the "fix" didn't work.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If that fixes it I'd be curious how many amps are going through that line? Should be low voltage?


It is low voltage , it’s just a remote wire from the compressor to the head , they couldn’t get the right gauge so the doubled it up.
It didn’t fix it ,
I said this unit has to go.

After 5 troubleshoots and about 20man hours wasted plus , they finally agreed there’s is something majorly wrong .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> You're trading off one set of possible problems for another, which can be a good thing if you think you can mitigate better against one set vs another.
> 
> I don't see salt buildup but I also run water only for the end week or so.
> 
> ...


How does bottom feeding coco perform in leaching excess salts, compared to DTW?
I use DTW and it's incredibly simple to set up, with timers, but it is incredibly wasteful, IMO.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 22, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If that fixes it I'd be curious how many amps are going through that line? Should be low voltage?


Mini splits use line voltage between head unit and outdoor unit.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2019)

@genuity - it's nice to see that the Cookies and Cream has been put to good use! I traded a giant Triangle pollinated bud of REBAR with EG for that pack.

Apparently PhotoBucket is broken so I can't load pics from there. I will need to try direct. That didn't work either. I was going to post pics of the REBAR seeded buds and the EG seed pack.

@BigHornBuds - can you put the res upstairs?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve gave a few people real advice sometimes n they didn’t like it .
> Here was my last attempt to help someone.
> I might not of handled it professionally ,, but this is the Internet , I got a laugh.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/potency-differences-between-phenotypes.983945/page-4


That link took me down a rabbit hole of a clusterfuck of gmo definitions...lol. Why do intellects get so pissy with each other? It is entertaining. Do people actually smoke the buds they are growing now a days? Sheesh! 20 minutes of non mentally stimulating reading. Glad I was baked and can forget that part of my life.

edit* I see now BHB. lol. "skip". I'm sure that was a pantie buncher for him. I could've avoided the intellectual gmo debate had I started at page 2.


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> @genuity - it's nice to see that the Cookies and Cream has been put to good use! I traded a giant Triangle pollinated bud of REBAR with EG for that pack.
> 
> Apparently PhotoBucket is broken so I can't load pics from there. I will need to try direct. That didn't work either. I was going to post pics of the REBAR seeded buds and the EG seed pack.
> 
> ...


Yeah,that was a pleasant surprise when I seen that pack..thank you very. Much.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> @genuity - it's nice to see that the Cookies and Cream has been put to good use! I traded a giant Triangle pollinated bud of REBAR with EG for that pack.
> 
> Apparently PhotoBucket is broken so I can't load pics from there. I will need to try direct. That didn't work either. I was going to post pics of the REBAR seeded buds and the EG seed pack.
> 
> ...


I can if I want to start dating again


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> That link took me down a rabbit hole of a clusterfuck of gmo definitions...lol. Why do intellects get so pissy with each other? It is entertaining. Do people actually smoke the buds they are growing now a days? Sheesh! 20 minutes of non mentally stimulating reading. Glad I was baked and can forget that part of my life.
> 
> edit* I see now BHB. lol. "skip". I'm sure that was a pantie buncher for him. I could've avoided the intellectual gmo debate had I started at page 2.


I haven’t read more then a couple past
, you make me smile skip.
My thoughts are better used elsewhere.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Friday! Five Meltdowns in the front lovin’ life. @BobBitchen


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2019)

What I got back from you was ten times better!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s an option to, but I think I’d like a bigger root mass with less plant count to up yields. What I add to flowering takes away from my pheno hunting n fun rooms .


8" blocks are probably equal to 3-5 gallon pot, imo. I ran 6" cubes and had huge plants, on a simple drip line. Hell even 2 4" blocks grew descent size plants with drip system. Unfortunately that was 9 years ago so no photos.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

Chuckers don't forget today is national margarita day


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> MeltdownView attachment 4287609 View attachment 4287610 View attachment 4287611 View attachment 4287612


She is gorgeous! Nice work.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> How does bottom feeding coco perform in leaching excess salts, compared to DTW?
> I use DTW and it's incredibly simple to set up, with timers, but it is incredibly wasteful, IMO.


Failing to do a side by side I can say that since running dtw coco (for year+) I have yet to touch the yields or quality I was hitting routinely with bottom feeding (sip style)

The amount of water I don't have to make bottom feeding than I would have had to for dtw is worth the switch. Salt buildup might be an issue if you're using the same containers but a cleaning every 10ish weeks (1 per run) should suffice. I haven't seen anything to suggest to me it's a problem.

Vader OG was the first one I saw pulling nice tables of coco flowers with flood n drain, I tried it and it worked great. I get wild hairs every once in a while and switched back to dtw now regretfully. 

If your dtw is dialed in, proper drainage, appropriate water amount per time, appropriate frequency etc it works great (especially waterfarm style with rocks) but I prefer bottom feeding now after trying both within close time frame.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> She is gorgeous! Nice work.


Thank you-yours should be great as well-supersoil & water jus like yourself


----------



## nc208 (Feb 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chuckers don't forget today is national margarita dayView attachment 4287776


Is that why your NOT drinking a margarita?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I appreciate the idea, all helps , hopefully someone might bring up an idea that I missed .
> 
> Right now I’m thinking a rolling table, this will give me room under it for res’ . I’ll be able to crawl under it , move it to be able to prune etc the other side . In stead of running 4 in 10g pots , do 8 in 5s and rig up a floral flex watering


Rolling tables are sweet, you'll bang your legs and shins on them all the time. I do at least. We use cannabenchs at work.

Drip line emitters is how we do it at work in coco for another option, could also look at dosing pumps. I have one I use when I go on vacation for watering as another option. They are wifi enabled now so you can log in from anywhere and do adjustments.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you-yours should be great as well-supersoil & water jus like yourself


Nice, KISS.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

Aka Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is that why your NOT drinking a margarita?


Lol-ya got me-beer is mine


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok I finally have a day off and want to give some props . Recently bought South Beach Breeze breeder pack , great packaging tamper proof good healthy seeds 4 of 4 popped . Suprise also included breeder packs of Ghost Whistler and Honey Stomper. Asked and received a full lineage background so yea checks every box . Recommend buy from Chuckers Paradise seeds


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

PS thanks Gen I am going to send u offspring - Ragnarok . Thanks Heathen Raider


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

That is a BX 3 God Bud bitch that will be bred to South breeze


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi I am in Canada and am looking to obtain some high quality cannabis seeds. Could someone help me out? I don't trust the online retailers and am looking for something more old school like an old Afghani line or other classic indica.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Hi I am in Canada and am looking to obtain some high quality cannabis seeds. Could someone help me out? I don't trust the online retailers and am looking for something more old school like an old Afghani line or other classic indica.


You need to get some Mazar or Chemo or off the wall shit like Missippi Sweet Bud good luck in ur search


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

So my brother sent me cuts of his mimosas and Luxors they were suppose to be here today. II get off work check the mail and nothing, so I checked tracking and it says "in mailbox." Then I noticed it was sent to wrong zip code.

Called my brother and asked what address he sent it too. He sent them to my old address, lol. I hope those fools grow lmao.

Him being from cali and me here in Oregon, I'm not sweating it. If the people are honest they'll just return to sender and my bro will get some dead cuts back.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> You need to get some Mazar or Chemo or off the wall shit like Missippi Sweet Bud good luck in ur search


Actually an old school Chem is right up there on my list of must haves. Hemp Depot is out of everything that appeals to me.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Actually an old school Chem is right up there on my list of must haves. Hemp Depot is out of everything that appeals to me.


Check peakseads, Jordan of the Islands or BCBuddepot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

Update on the sweet dixie sisters. Two distinct phenos, 1 is "normal" looking and the other has splotchy skin and crooked finger. Both look good and I'm excited to see what crooked finger is gonna do, I like plants abnormalities because sometimes those are where the magic is at. 

Also we all know the less attractive sister is the one that really knows how to party. You can waste your time chasing Miss goody two shoes and get nada but take out the ugly sister and treat her good and she'll let you steal a kiss at the end of the night. 

I believe crooked finger is a female, it has what appears to be a preflower pistil.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 22, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Hi I am in Canada and am looking to obtain some high quality cannabis seeds. Could someone help me out? I don't trust the online retailers and am looking for something more old school like an old Afghani line or other classic indica.


There is lots of independent banks on IG 
I’d look there before the popular Canada sites , a lot better selection of rare stuff .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Update on the sweet dixie sisters.
> Also we all know the less attractive sister is the one that really knows how to party.


Here's an extremely timely post.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/country-that-dont-suck.953473/page-18


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 22, 2019)

Been dealing with pneumonia this past week.. havent been good for much of nothing. Got a nice little Mac x Zeta male, great structure and smell.. I "collected" some of the pollen and blew it on a Sunny D OG and Sweet Dixies. Not really sure what I'm doing.. but it felt good lol

Sunny D OG.. recently knocked
View attachment 4288033 

Sweet Dixie

View attachment 4288038


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Been dealing with pneumonia this past week.. havent been good for much of nothing. Got a nice little Mac x Zeta male, great structure and smell.. I "collected" some of the pollen and blew it on a Sunny D OG and Sweet Dixies. Not really sure what I'm doing.. but it felt good lol
> 
> Sunny D OG.. recently knocked
> View attachment 4288033
> ...


Hell yeah buddy. Those will be some fine crosses right there!

I'm digging all the purple hues the sunny d and tangerine power crosses are showing in you guy's gardens! Really stellar seeing other folks finding good phenos. Stoked


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Thinking imma need another 288 135watt quantum board


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Been dealing with pneumonia this past week.. havent been good for much of nothing. Got a nice little Mac x Zeta male, great structure and smell.. I "collected" some of the pollen and blew it on a Sunny D OG and Sweet Dixies. Not really sure what I'm doing.. but it felt good lol
> 
> Sunny D OG.. recently knocked
> View attachment 4288033
> ...


Isn't that how sex goes the first couple times? Lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey Gen I am familiar with Honeystomer's lineage ( and really excited to work it) what is behind Grave Whistler and are they regs or fems since they were in different Color package . Thanks in advance


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hey Gen I am familiar with Honeystomer's lineage ( and really excited to work it) what is behind Grave Whistler and are they regs or fems since they were in different Color package . Thanks in advance


I'll do a write up honeybee/ honeystomper 

Graveyard whistler (reg seeds) 
A combination of two champion strains is what this is, the Ghosts town f2 (Ghost town #59 x ghost town) was excellent, big yields of pure Kush with a slight sourdough smell. They grew big & fast with tight node spacing, that once in flower, exploded even more into some big tops of fat Buds. 
Swayze male
This OG/skunk power house from Dominion seed company is a winner in itself, the girls from(Swayze) was beyond my expectations, think ghost x10 with a lite skunk backend. Big plants that like to be topped into a bush, with multiple heads, they like lots of root space & a good source of lighting. Flower was the same, exploded with growth fast & picked up a loud foul aroma.
The male has all the traits of the females & looks to have passed it on to the mom.
What to look for?
Expect large OG plants, with a sweet OG funk & more foul smelling ones to be found, she is a good 10 week strain, some will be ready sooner. Reports of “juicy onion farts" & “grape candy with a fuel backend". Find the next best thing in these seeds, something for all to be found.
Ghost OG
A non-intrusive potent high, a cannabis award winning hybrid ,that is loved by consumers world-wide. Thanks to OrgnKid & ghost of the old overgrow.com for bring thing beautiful gem to us all, “No one knows the exact genetics of the strain, but it is believed to be originally a true Kush strain from the Kush mountains in Afghanistan and Pakistan.” (The stories about OG Kush as a strain vary greatly, but many "in the know" say that it's true mother plant is the Triangle Kush, which came out of Florida in the 1990's and was named after the "Triangle" of Florida's main marijuana-producing cities (Jacksonville, Tampa, and Miami). What ever it is, it's good.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Awwwwwssssooooommmmmmeee!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

Is it on my end or are others not able to view any pictures on RIU today?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 23, 2019)

Any1 else having trouble seeing or uploading pics?


Bakersfield said:


> Is it on my end or are others not able to view any pictures on RIU today?


nope, was just about to ask the same thing


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2019)

I was reading the old drama about Nature Farms and I cant look at any of @Spondylo Grow eye candy.


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2019)

Every yr RIU hits this road bump...
Not seeing pics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2019)

Damn, hopefully they recover the photos, I've already lost quite a few back during one of the cyber attacks.


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 23, 2019)

cohiba said:


> Good to know...already topped mine once and was planning on another session for main lining. Hopefully they'll like LSTing better


Sad to report that both of my hollyweeds threw ballsacks so they got axed today. I have zero tolerance for herms in my garden, especially in my chucks.

I don't think it's my environment/grow but I can't say for sure. Either way if it's genetic or my environment those genetics has no place in my garden.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Appreciate the love @genuity


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Pura vida x almond cookies


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Cookies n Chem #2 f2. @macsnax


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4288230 Appreciate the love @genuity


I just did that Tim the tool man Taylor Huuuhhh when I saw that Honey Sundae , Grape Stomper on steroids x Sundae Driver?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 23, 2019)

PRK rosin

Ethos Pillow Factory bud  
 
Right amount for a 6mm filter 
And that’s how you make a tasty joint.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Pura vida x almond cookies View attachment 4288250


please give a smoke report when completed, I got a pack of these also


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> please give a smoke report when completed, I got a pack of these also


Will do


----------



## genuity (Feb 23, 2019)

Personal cure jar of some OG nugs 
 
&
SSK grown by @dr green dre 
 
He had a few others..

RIC flair DRIP

Oh,ima find away to use that "goodie to shoes" as a name....lol


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Will do


You are feeling very sleepy, You really want to mail that pack of Honey Sundae to Heathen , You are powerless to resist the power of the Dark Side of the Force it flows too strongly in Me to resist,,,, Did it work?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 23, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I was reading the old drama about Nature Farms and I cant look at any of @Spondylo Grow eye candy.


It seems they are back up now. If you need any other pics or have questions, feel free to DM me.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for the offers on beans, (to everyone) I do have a stock pile, i got 24 wet now.
> I lost a few of my keeper in this , with no back ups , unless I can pull a reveg off on some .
> I’m pretty sure there’s no coming back from this , View attachment 4286895TBH I don’t want to show the rest , it hurts, so much love into theses (10weeks)
> 
> ...


Vibes. I've had plants like that before. Hope you bounce back with an epic next harvest.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4288252 Cookies n Chem #2 f2. @macsnax


Looking good man! They all seem to have that same structure so far. Thanks for the update.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 24, 2019)

@Amos Otis 
MY orgi f2 is doing good I’ll get some pics soon, but for now I’ll say the smell has changed. It was smelling like orange creamsicle but now it smells like pumpkins. Not like a pumpkin spice or pumpkin flavored anything but like a raw pumpkin the smell you would get cutting one open to make a jack o lantern


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Reports of “juicy onion farts"


This made me laugh when you sent it over to me. Cannabis has to be one of the only things where descriptors like this are appealing and sought after. Lol


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone making live resin? Please elaborate


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone making live resin? Please elaborate


Look back through the thread. @BigHornBuds makes live resin.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone making live resin? Please elaborate


Super frozen fresh buds


----------



## macsnax (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone making live resin? Please elaborate


Live resin takes a lot of expensive equipment. Live rosin is a better option, no solvents and you pretty much just need a press.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Live resin takes a lot of expensive equipment. Live rosin is a better option, no solvents and you pretty much just need a press.


My confusion, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 24, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone making live resin? Please elaborate


To
make it right you need the close loop and a walk-in freezer. 
But it can be done.
Cut a branch off the plant remove fans n put into the freezer , after frozen, remove buds n put in bag , keep frozen, don’t let it warm up. Put your tane, and tubes in freezer.
Load the tube once frozen . After 48hrs
Blast it . Then follow BHO purging to remove tane in a vac oven .
Ideally you’ll be -50 or lower , but my deep freeze only goes -20 .


This will increase the cost of the tane to the point its not worth it. 
I use to run 24” tubes , you can fit 100-150g pre tube of dry , (We'll use 100 for math)
100g of good buds will give you 20g avg.
If you put 100g of wet bud in the tube , 85% of this is now water , so really your putting 85% less material in the tube to blast that still needs the same amount of tane . But it’s tasty .....

Your better off washing the material in bubble bags , then pressing into live rosin.


----------



## THT (Feb 24, 2019)

(Papayahuasca x cackleberry) x bounty hunter #1. Sorry for the blurry pic. I love her smell and the buds are very dense
   

Here is #2, bit slower to flower, bit less dense, bit quieter on the nose


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Live resin takes a lot of expensive equipment. Live rosin is a better option, no solvents and you pretty much just need a press.


Right on appreciate all the help fellas!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2019)

Oran Jones has an orange zest smell starting to form and looks promising for resin production. I should've just held on to that tang pow male because I'm liking what I see in his offspring. The moms shine through and he adds orange terps and structure to the crosses. But does seem to throw in some of those slow veg phenos too. 

I can't wait to see what the other three oran jones do I have in seedling stage.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Final tally on f/m
1/4 winter solstice
3/5 gmo x swazey 
9 days 12/12 
The winter solstice is bottom right.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oran Jones has an orange zest smell starting to form and looks promising for resin production. I should've just held on to that tang pow male because I'm liking what I see in his offspring. The moms shine through and he adds orange terps and structure to the crosses. But does seem to throw in some of those slow veg phenos too.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the other three oran jones do I have in seedling stage. View attachment 4289078


The tangerine power f2s have been a hit here. It's not my favorite flavor/smell profile, but it's growing on me as it cures and others love it. 
My buddy and I get lots of strong grapefruit ipa, orange rind and hops scents. 

It's the ONLY strain my wife has enjoyed the smell of enough to go back and smell again, on her own. She gets black and pink good n plenty scents and flavs. 

After my average two bong bowls, effect starts as a nice, clear, center of the forehead stone that finishes as a relaxing body buzz.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My buddy and I get lots of strong grapefruit ipa, orange rind and hops scents.


Love sunny days on the deck with an IPA and joint, especially if it's got a citrus profile.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm so fuckn sick I almost cant even smoke anymore 

Sunny D OG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The tangerine power f2s have been a hit here. It's not my favorite flavor/smell profile, but it's growing on me as it cures and others love it.
> My buddy and I get lots of strong grapefruit ipa, orange rind and hops scents.
> 
> It's the ONLY strain my wife has enjoyed the smell of enough to go back and smell again, on her own. She gets black and pink good n plenty scents and flavs.
> ...


The tangerine power #1 had such a kick ass smell, like tropical punch drink but it tasted more like orange creamiscle. I love oranges, oj, orange candy but not the creamiscles. So Im running a few more tp, some sweet dixies and a few oran jones to try to find a orange fruit taste.

Hopefully you enjoy the f2s as it grows on you, cheers bro!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm so fuckn sick I almost cant even smoke anymore
> 
> Sunny D OG
> View attachment 4289172
> ...


Damn buddy, I hope you get feeling better soon. Them cold ass winters can suck it!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Final tally on f/m
> 1/4 winter solstice
> 3/5 gmo x swazey
> 9 days 12/12 View attachment 4289130
> The winter solstice is bottom right.


I hope she is a winner. Mom was a very short Afghan leaner with big frosty colas, not very loud and a bitch to trim, but fun to have around for a good time.  
   

while dad was a vigorous stretcher and carried the frost, a real Og hash plant Gorilla. 
How they do together, you'll be the first to know.
 


Kiddo looks to be staying compact for you. Too bad on the ratios. I'll send you more if you like her.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 25, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The tangerine power f2s have been a hit here. It's not my favorite flavor/smell profile, but it's growing on me as it cures and others love it.
> My buddy and I get lots of strong grapefruit ipa, orange rind and hops scents.
> 
> It's the ONLY strain my wife has enjoyed the smell of enough to go back and smell again, on her own. She gets black and pink good n plenty scents and flavs.
> ...


Yep-tastes jus like a grapefruit ipa at a fancy micro brew-really diggin the flavor


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Love sunny days on the deck with an IPA and joint, especially if it's got a citrus profile.


Some of us may have a couple feet of snow on the deck! My daughter does.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Some of us may have a couple feet of snow on the deck! My daughter does.


We have a few feet of snow also, along with -40, and have had lows this year hitting -52 with the windchill...

I was just dreaming of warmer days....lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm so fuckn sick I almost cant even smoke anymore


Same. No weed for 2 days.Least of my concerns, however. This is a kick a$$ flu, Was on me in a NYC minute, but no sign of leaving.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

Hope you all get a big dose fo GET BETTER FAST!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> PRK rosin
> View attachment 4288254
> Ethos Pillow Factory bud View attachment 4288256
> View attachment 4288258
> ...


Sprinkle a lil keif in there and you have a tasty moonrock joint!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> PRK rosin
> View attachment 4288254
> Ethos Pillow Factory bud View attachment 4288256
> View attachment 4288258
> ...


Ever try the glass filters? I like them quite a bit myself.

They make ya roll fatties but that's the way I like 'em 

I get them off DHgate for about $1 a piece.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 25, 2019)

Day 35 gmo x swayze


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sprinkle a lil keif in there and you have a tasty moonrock joint!


End was rolled in keif  


Mr.Head said:


> Ever try the glass filters? I like them quite a bit myself.
> 
> They make ya roll fatties but that's the way I like 'em
> 
> I get them off DHgate for about $1 a piece.


I haven’t , for the simple fact I don’t wanna clean them. 
That one was a 6mm filter , I have 8s too which is the same as a cig . 
$3-4 for a pack of 1-200 . Depending on brand.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope she is a winner. Mom was a very short Afghan leaner with big frosty colas, not very loud and a bitch to trim, but fun to have around for a good time.
> View attachment 4289251 View attachment 4289252 View attachment 4289254
> 
> while dad was a vigorous stretcher and carried the frost, a real Og hash plant Gorilla.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info and pictures all four of them had similar structure very short Indica like. The one girl I do have I have her on a box to keep the canopy even. The only question I have is what was the flowering time on the mom n dad?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone looking for a new light?

20k - 1 bulb..... Crazy bright.






BTW.....$1300/bulb....


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 25, 2019)

Friend sent me some Orange cookies X Sundae Driver and some DWO Pink Monstar another friends package arrived with some nice stuff good genetics day yesterday , I hope lol plenty to chuck at this Spring . SBB keeping on keepin on solid little gremlins


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 25, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone looking for a new light?
> 
> 20k - 1 bulb..... Crazy bright.
> 
> ...


Jesus, he's got the sun in his backyard







BigHornBuds said:


> End was rolled in keif
> 
> 
> I haven’t , for the simple fact I don’t wanna clean them.
> ...


6mm is a nice size. I think my glass ones are 8mms, a little big. 

They aren't bad to clean, I swish them in a dish of ISO for a few seconds then rinse under hot water. I got 20 so I don't do it too often.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info and pictures all four of them had similar structure very short Indica like. The one girl I do have I have her on a box to keep the canopy even. The only question I have is what was the flowering time on the mom n dad?


Mom was done in 63 days, while the girls in dad's family, were also done in 63 days. I'd imagine they'll average the same.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Mom was done in 63 days, while the girls in dad's family, were also done in 63 days. I'd imagine they'll average the same.


Thanx again hope i can do her justice.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2019)

Yet more gear has landed. Winnings from an IG giveaway. Thanks @thenotsoesoteric for the love, can’t wait to see what is hidden in these gems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yet more gear had landed. Winnings from an IG giveaway. Thanks @thenotsoesoteric for the love, can’t wait to see what is hidden in these gems.View attachment 4289379


Awesome sauce. I didnt have any issues with males in the east cakes so those should be good to go. And sunny d has been solid so far from what Ive seen. Cheers and cant wait to see what you get in those.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 25, 2019)

Couple bubble bag tricks to make things easier. 

I’m done with washing in a 5g bucket, next time I’m getting a 20g 220 bag .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a run of leaves that where pruned durning flowering . Normally if I’m running junk material I would skip 25m bag .

Having the filter tower n the 25 in a tote you can keep running fresh water every run, n you can wash faster . And not have the material just sitting for a 2nd run while your cleaning screens .


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4289399 View attachment 4289400
> Couple bubble bag tricks to make things easier.
> 
> I’m done with washing in a 5g bucket, next time I’m getting a 20g 220 bag .


C998 x HH
Along with the one that self topped, a branch on another has self topped and one of the side branches coming off looks like a tri-node. The 2 I have are more lime green in color, tri-node still in veg, the other looks male.
 
In case you're wondering how I handle those doubles I plant....
   
the ones that weren't uprooted got put in flower, however looking like they are boys (Hickok haze f2, cookies n chem (F1 and f2), c99p x hh, C998 x hh) except for the cnc f2.

Cojack x honeybee f3
2 party cups transplanted to 0.5 gal containers, 1 left in cup and the boy will veg out for a bit, but since I dont havr any plans to chuck with it, it will probably get culled eventually. 
 
Trimmed the 1.5 gals and the 6in is chugging along.
    
Bud structure looks like it will be loose, large, and long to develop.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

Had a boy bomb hit the house recently and went 1 small female SleeMonkey out of 4 Black Gold F2s and 7 SleeMonkey sooooooo I have 6 Black Gold up and running in blue Solos and have SleeMonkey beans warm and wet in the Viva towel.

3 Space Monkey F2s went to flower tent today.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Just there the 2 sweet Dixies, 2 tangerine powers, 1 oran jones, 1 mendo x bubba in the flower tent. 

The 1 crooked finger sweet dixie hit puberty and dropped his balls for the world to see so he definitely isn't the Shelia I was hoping for nut the bigger normal looking one still hasn't shown preflowers so that's a good sign it's a female, knock on wood. 

If the mendo x bubba is a male I may use his pollen. Just depends, I may just wait till this blackberry clone is big and healthy enough to reverse or do both?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

So I'm getting some nice grape Terps coming off my Jelly Pie x (Golden Glue x Dogtrap) females.
4 weeks in and they're looking like they'll for some nice colas.
No grape smells in veg, unfortunately @Amos Otis 

  

At the moment however, these Jelly crosses don't compare to the sweet strawberry and lemon starburst coming from my "normal" Malawi x Goblins Gold. It is one of the sweetest smells as good if not better than the syrupy tropical smells of Briscos Orgie f1. 
I wish I had them side by side too compare.
Cannabis is a strange plant. The Malawi mother was not very sweet at all, but more lemon pine with a bit of skunk and wood.

"Normal" Malawi x (golden Glue x dogtrap)
 

Here's the weird sister.
She's a throwback to another generation, far more Sativa looking than the Malawi mother.
4 weeks in and it looks like she'll be ready by Christmas!


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> C998 x HH
> Along with the one that self topped, a branch on another has self topped and one of the side branches coming off looks like a tri-node. The 2 I have are more lime green in color, tri-node still in veg, the other looks male.
> View attachment 4289412
> In case you're wondering how I handle those doubles I plant....
> ...


@BigHornBuds it was actually a c99p x hh that self topped the branch on C998 x hh that self topped now looks like it will continue normal growth, instead of trinode. Moved it, another CC, and HHf2 to flower, the first round was all boys.
 
They still have a role to fill though, death by skunky beer.
  
A couple weeks in there, then compost bin they will go.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds it was actually a c99p x hh that self topped the branch on C998 x hh that self topped now looks like it will continue normal growth, instead of trinode. Moved it, another CC, and HHf2 to flower, the first round was all boys.
> View attachment 4289978
> They still have a role to fill though, death by skunky beer.
> View attachment 4289980 View attachment 4289981
> A couple weeks in there, then compost bin they will go.


What are you doing with the plants n beer?


----------



## cohiba (Feb 26, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Sad to report that both of my hollyweeds threw ballsacks so they got axed today. I have zero tolerance for herms in my garden, especially in my chucks.
> 
> I don't think it's my environment/grow but I can't say for sure. Either way if it's genetic or my environment those genetics has no place in my garden.


Man, that sucks. I'll keep a close eye on mine. Mine being personal, I can tolerate a couple seeds


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi does anyone here supply seeds in Canada...it's been a while since i've been around but i recognize a few names...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What are you doing with the plants n beer?


Looks like a party.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Hi does anyone here supply seeds in Canada...it's been a while since i've been around but i recognize a few names...


@BigHornBuds might be able to get you some some.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 26, 2019)

DonPetro said:


> Hi does anyone here supply seeds in Canada...it's been a while since i've been around but i recognize a few names...





thenotsoesoteric said:


> @BigHornBuds might be able to get you some some.


I can put u in touch with a bank that has my crosses or better known breeders.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I can put u in touch with a bank that has my crosses or better known breeders.


Can you also dm that to me please,


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What are you doing with the plants n beer?


Its kind of like a pre compost digester. Usually I start with water, this time I am starting with beer, skunky beer. There is quite a microbial diversity in beer and it provides nutrition and a good environment for other micros. I inoculate with something, I have tried a number of things, em1, recharge, lately I have been using photosynthesis plus. The plants will stay "alive" for a bit and I keep adding plant debris. After the bucket gets full of trim and plant waste it goes to the compost pile.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2019)

Floozy #9




To be continued..


----------



## maple sloth (Feb 26, 2019)

ooh baby


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4290188
> Floozy #9
> 
> 
> ...


What terps are present on the trim?


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> What terps are present on the trim?


This one is like old chocolate cake frosting & gas.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone looking for a new light?
> 
> 20k - 1 bulb..... Crazy bright.
> 
> ...


That's crazy. Everything in the room just disappears.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone looking for a new light?
> 
> 20k - 1 bulb..... Crazy bright.
> 
> ...


I wonder if he uses CO2?


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 26, 2019)

Honey stomper   blue balls. These had rough start with all that polar vortex stuff but they are making a comeback. blue ripper stacking up blue ripper I took down yesterday   honeystomper clones -out


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4290218
> 
> ATTACH=full]4290219[/ATTACH] Honey stomperView attachment 4290220 View attachment 4290221 View attachment 4290222 blue balls. These had rough start with all that polar vortex stuff but they are making a comeback.View attachment 4290223 blue ripper stacking upView attachment 4290225 blue ripper I took down yesterday View attachment 4290227 View attachment 4290228 honeystomper clones -out


Tasty


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

That looks nice!


----------



## nc208 (Feb 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anyone looking for a new light?
> 
> 20k - 1 bulb..... Crazy bright.
> 
> ...


Wow that guy is quite dumb to be doing that test with no eye protection. You can see him turn around to see how bright it is even lol.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2019)

Next seed pop..

American beauty(pink Skittles x Mr.white)
Frozen mandarin f2
LA con x chocolate rain
Dead prez OG 
Darkwood 

Should find some nice smoke.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 26, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4290218 View attachment 4290219 Honey stomperView attachment 4290220 View attachment 4290221 View attachment 4290222 blue balls. These had rough start with all that polar vortex stuff but they are making a comeback.View attachment 4290223 blue ripper stacking upView attachment 4290225 blue ripper I took down yesterday View attachment 4290227 View attachment 4290228 honeystomper clones -out


Your avatar really needs to be another picture of sal the trees don’t match the name haha


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4290188
> Floozy #9
> 
> 
> ...


Is it possibly to cross this to your honey stomper? I would love to hunt through that bunch.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 26, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4290218 View attachment 4290219 Honey stomperView attachment 4290220 View attachment 4290221 View attachment 4290222 blue balls. These had rough start with all that polar vortex stuff but they are making a comeback.View attachment 4290223 blue ripper stacking upView attachment 4290225 blue ripper I took down yesterday View attachment 4290227 View attachment 4290228 honeystomper clones -out


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Is it possibly to cross this to your honey stomper? I would love to hunt through that bunch.


Floozy x honey stomper =nola


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Is it possibly to cross this to your honey stomper? I would love to hunt through that bunch.


I been wanting to try her crossed to the more potent(OG/ kush type nugs) if I find the right ones I for sure will try it out.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2019)

Couldn’t help myself, mimosa momma went head first and gave him a swirly. The funky citrus mimosa male got worked! Certainly not opposed to having some mimosa stock around and the timing was impeccable.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2019)

GMO x Swayze just getting going..

& some big honeystompers in the background


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4290625
> GMO x Swayze just getting going..
> 
> & some big honeystompers in the background


Right on


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I wonder if he uses CO2?


Not actually a grower. Dude is an electrician that specializes in testing high voltage things. Has some crazy toys to replicate voltage levels that should be impossible in a home.

I was thinking you could run a whole warehouse with just a few of those bad boys.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 27, 2019)

Pura vida x Almond Cookies loving the way she’s growing


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2019)

Five Meltdown from @BobBitchen going to get flipped tomorrow. I have three ladies, the other two look to be male. I’ll know if they are male or not in a week or so.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Next seed pop..
> 
> American beauty(pink Skittles x Mr.white)
> Frozen mandarin f2
> ...


I’m excited to see the LA Con x Chocolate Rain.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

NERD
 
These plants do some amazing things..


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

South beach breeze looking for new shoes
 
Got 5 of these bad bitches..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2019)

1st pics of meltdown & the last couple pics


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

That is a beautiful plant..


----------



## macsnax (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> NERD
> View attachment 4291128
> These plants do some amazing things..


What flavor is that? Lol. Never seen 3 like that, pretty cool.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What flavor is that? Lol. Never seen 3 like that, pretty cool.


Dulce cherry punch


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> NERD
> View attachment 4291128
> These plants do some amazing things..


Gotta see if it will germ man!


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Gotta see if it will germ man!


Thinking about doing a seed hunt,whoever receives a pack full of NERDS gets free packs of my 2019-2020 release.


----------



## Tito#1 (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thinking about doing a seed hunt,whoever receives a pack full of NERDS gets free packs of my 2019-2020 release.


How do I sign up


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> That is a beautiful plant..


Thank you man-it wasn't anything special I did(simple ole caveman)-all genetics


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> South beach breeze looking for new shoes
> View attachment 4291138
> Got 5 of these bad bitches..


My baby SBB babes a few days ago, these are some of the darkest healthiest forest green seedlings I have grown out in quite a spell , tips cap .


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thinking about doing a seed hunt,whoever receives a pack full of NERDS gets free packs of my 2019-2020 release.


More info ?


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> More info ?


This is all still in my head.
 
It will be a hybrid of what thug pug & exotic genetix did..

Looking for gold pucks.

If a person finds this pack & post and show it...they will receive free packs from my upcoming release.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> This is all still in my head.
> View attachment 4291334
> It will be a hybrid of what thug pug & exotic genetix did..
> 
> ...


Willy "Gen" Wonka? Lol.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> This is all still in my head.
> View attachment 4291334
> It will be a hybrid of what thug pug & exotic genetix did..
> 
> ...


Sounds dope count me in


----------



## THT (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm looking for orange too @thenotsoesoteric . I chose tangie and its some of its crosses, citrus sap, blood orange and here is sour tangie. There are two expressions I've found so far, one is clearly like the tangie in structure, and the other seems to be a good mix of the two. I'm using a tangie leaning Male to make the f2's


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

THT said:


> I'm looking for orange too @thenotsoesoteric . I chose tangie and its some of its crosses, citrus sap, blood orange and here is sour tangie. There are two expressions I've found so far, one is clearly like the tangie in structure, and the other seems to be a good mix of the two. I'm using a tangie leaning Male to make the f2's
> View attachment 4291416


Nice, sounds like a good start. I gave my buddy my 2 freebie tangies a while back but I think I should have ran them instead. He said the female he got was orange terp goodness. 

Hope you find some good good in those beans.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 28, 2019)

Got 4 free boxes of lady bugs from my local hydro store pretty dope


----------



## THT (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice, sounds like a good start. I gave my buddy my 2 freebie tangies a while back but I think I should have ran them instead. He said the female he got was orange terp goodness.
> 
> Hope you find some good good in those beans.


Almost every tangie or tangie cross I've come across at dispensaries have been phenomenal orange flavors and smells. The sour tangie really stood out in a lot of ways. I highly recommend it if you ever get the chance.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

I miss me some lady bugs...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

After nearly a few weeks in flower the Oran Jones seems to be solid, no balls or nanners, knock on wood. She is frosting nicely and is developing an lemon/orange starburst smell. Hopefully that smell stays and transfers to the flavor as well. 
 

Testing opportunity 

I have about 30 beans I'm willing to let go of that are nice mature plump beans so hopefully there will be no more of the slower weaker mutants I found in the paler beans I first tried germinating. 

Since I only have a few to spare I can only let these go to veteran RIU'ers or even somewhat newer folks that have been posting pics of their gardens regularly. I want/need to see what these beans have to offer and I'm not really trying to see them vaulted away for months or years. 

If you got some room opening up and like gambling on some dank ass puff hit me up. 

@Amos Otis @blowincherrypie has first dibs if they are interested, I owe these two fellas.

Don't feel bad if I don't pick yeah, they'll be more of these beans in the near future.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Dulce cherry punch
> View attachment 4291196


How do I get this????


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Dulce cherry punch
> View attachment 4291196


Where's Waldo?!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Dulce cherry punch
> View attachment 4291196


What is the genetic make up? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Sebud (Feb 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> After nearly a few weeks in flower the Oran Jones seems to be solid, no balls or nanners, knock on wood. She is frosting nicely and is developing an lemon/orange starburst smell. Hopefully that smell stays and transfers to the flavor as well.
> View attachment 4291482
> 
> Testing opportunity
> ...


Would love to try them. Waiting on beans from [email protected] and will do these at the same time. Haven't done a lot of pictures or journals but plan on it with this grow


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2019)

Orgi f2 (brisco bargain beans)


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> What is the genetic make up? Inquiring minds want to know.


#dulcecherrypunch f2 (cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0)

Cherry cream pie (cherry pie x cookies N` cream)

Purple punch 2.0(purple punch x purple punch f2)


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

#dulcecherrypunch f1 mom
Heavy on the indica side of things,tight small nugs,double jacket calax(purple outer jacket,with a lime green under coat) smells of cookies'N cream with that crust of cherry pie smell..
The pre smoke is bright like sweet punch.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2019)

COCO USERS

My brand (black magic) has been discontinued, I thought it was pretty damn good stuff too. Anyway I'm thinking of going to coco loco. I remember people having problems with their mix a while back. Have they fixed the problem? Is it a good mix to use these days?


----------



## hawse (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey just found this chuckers thread, here's my latest: Ayahuasca Purple (Barneys) crossed with a really hardy unknown bag seed that leans sativa dom with a nice body buzz too. Also, FWIW, although Ayahuasca purple is branded Indica, I swear this strain is half sativa in heritage at least. Effects yes, very indica, but very thin leaves, stretches like crazy with wobbly stems if you're not careful. So this cross should be interesting. I wanted to give it more sturdy stems, and it seemed to work, although this particular pheno seems to be more like the father in bud development and terp profile. (unknown).


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> #dulcecherrypunch f2 (cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0)
> 
> Cherry cream pie (cherry pie x cookies N` cream)
> 
> Purple punch 2.0(purple punch x purple punch f2)





genuity said:


> View attachment 4291808
> #dulcecherrypunch f1 mom
> Heavy on the indica side of things,tight small nugs,double jacket calax(purple outer jacket,with a lime green under coat) smells of cookies'N cream with that crust of cherry pie smell..
> The pre smoke is bright like sweet punch.


This makes me smile.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

I tried to order the sliding table , turned into a huge pita. 
Though about welding up a custom table, time I added up materials , powder coating time etc , I was better off with the slider . 
I was having a lot of trouble figuring out how to raise the plants but keep them close to the ground at a decent price. 
Then I found this .
With a little customization I can make this any height I want and shouldn’t be hard to make swing 8-10 inches. 
https://www.costco.ca/NewAge-Products-Overhead-Storage-Rack.product.10395622.html


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> COCO USERS
> 
> My brand (black magic) has been discontinued, I thought it was pretty damn good stuff too. Anyway I'm thinking of going to coco loco. I remember people having problems with their mix a while back. Have they fixed the problem? Is it a good mix to use these days?


Been using coco loco for the past yr or 3... I love it cause it's not fully coco(so you can miss a feeding or 2) but has the growth of coco.

The first time you water it,make sure to water it good & don't water for 7-10 days(strain depending).


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Been using coco loco for the past yr or 3... I love it cause it's not fully coco(so you can miss a feeding or 2) but has the growth of coco.
> 
> The first time you water it,make sure to water it good & don't water for 7-10 days(strain depending).


That's all I need to hear, thanks man.


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I tried to order the sliding table , turned into a huge pita.
> Though about welding up a custom table, time I added up materials , powder coating time etc , I was better off with the slider .
> I was having a lot of trouble figuring out how to raise the plants but keep them close to the ground at a decent price.
> Then I found this .
> ...


What about using bits and pieces from a shelf like this? The legs are in three or four sections each, and you can adjust the shelf heights in increments of about two inches, so you could make one unit into several short shelves. I think you can get casters that fit them too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

@C-theGrower liked my fireballs photo's a while back and I can't get that plant out of my head. Gotta pop the rest of my fireballs soon and see if I can't find that pheno again. Was dumb of me not to keep it. Huge Cola, huge yield in a 1-1.5 gallon pot.

 

One of my favorites to date.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> After nearly a few weeks in flower the Oran Jones seems to be solid, no balls or nanners, knock on wood. She is frosting nicely and is developing an lemon/orange starburst smell. Hopefully that smell stays and transfers to the flavor as well.
> View attachment 4291482
> 
> Testing opportunity
> ...


My brother.. glad to hear that one is working out well for you! If you would be able to send me 3 or 4 I will get them wet with the following round. I've still got that ya dig chilling in the fridge for ya (and a couple nila wafers! lol).. I gotta get a vacuum sealer, but dont want to spend $100 if I can get by with a cheaper one  

I know its a little off topic but does anybody have experience with cheaper($50-$80) sealers on Amazon etc?

I still have a few of your other beans im looking to dig through but I appreciate the thought my friend..


macsnax said:


> COCO USERS
> 
> My brand (black magic) has been discontinued, I thought it was pretty damn good stuff too. Anyway I'm thinking of going to coco loco. I remember people having problems with their mix a while back. Have they fixed the problem? Is it a good mix to use these days?


idk if I had a bad bag but my ph was always running wonky when I used loco.. Ive tried a few different brands and keep coming back to coco bliss. It's been the most consistent quality wise, and doesn't require the endless rinsing that some of the others have required.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> What about using bits and pieces from a shelf like this? The legs are in three or four sections each, and you can adjust the shelf heights in increments of about two inches, so you could make one unit into several short shelves. I think you can get casters that fit them too.


I would need a lot more of them , 
The ones I linked is 4x8 and 600lbs rating so 2 n done .
I’m going with totes as res’ so will have a 16-18” gap to crawl under n get to the other side .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> My brother.. glad to hear that one is working out well for you! If you would be able to send me 3 or 4 I will get them wet with the following round. I've still got that ya dig chilling in the fridge for ya (and a couple nila wafers! lol).. I gotta get a vacuum sealer, but dont want to spend $100 if I can get by with a cheaper one
> 
> I know its a little off topic but does anybody have experience with cheaper($50-$80) sealers on Amazon etc?
> 
> ...



If you want a sealer that will last , 
Get this or bigger 
I haven’t seen any “good” cheap sealers 
https://www.amazon.ca/Foodsaver-FSFSSL4840-000FoodSaver-Vacuum-Sealing-Starter/dp/B00DI342IW/ref=asc_df_B00DI342IW/?tag=googlemobshop-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292963154839&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12039674870276198295&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001354&hvtargid=pla-351235435353&psc=1


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> @C-theGrower liked my fireballs photo's a while back and I can't get that plant out of my head. Gotta pop the rest of my fireballs soon and see if I can't find that pheno again. Was dumb of me not to keep it. Huge Cola, huge yield in a 1-1.5 gallon pot.
> 
> View attachment 4291828
> 
> One of my favorites to date.


Talk about a gem...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> My brother.. glad to hear that one is working out well for you! If you would be able to send me 3 or 4 I will get them wet with the following round. I've still got that ya dig chilling in the fridge for ya (and a couple nila wafers! lol).. I gotta get a vacuum sealer, but dont want to spend $100 if I can get by with a cheaper one
> 
> I know its a little off topic but does anybody have experience with cheaper($50-$80) sealers on Amazon etc?
> 
> ...


I seen a few people with that issue a while back, but I guess loco is good to go now. I had to ask before I bought some though.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you want a sealer that will last ,
> Get this or bigger
> I haven’t seen any “good” cheap sealers
> https://www.amazon.ca/Foodsaver-FSFSSL4840-000FoodSaver-Vacuum-Sealing-Starter/dp/B00DI342IW/ref=asc_df_B00DI342IW/?tag=googlemobshop-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292963154839&hvpos=1o4&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12039674870276198295&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001354&hvtargid=pla-351235435353&psc=1



eek.. problem is I only see myself using it a handful of times a year and just not sure how long it would take me to get a usage return on my investment at that price. Flip side is my freedom is worth way more than that.. appreciate ya BHB


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

never had any problems with yrs of use of the foodsaver vacuum sealers, but not the cheaper one that automatically smashes it secure, the next level up,100 dollar one, not the 70 dollar one that vacuum seals but not as tight. Also, the one BigHorn Buds shown is 175 at wal mart .com
We use for deer jerky, dried fruit, etc, food also, you can find many uses for it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> never had any problems with yrs of use of the foodsaver vacuum sealers, but not the cheaper one that automatically smashes it secure, the next level up,100 dollar one, not the 70 dollar one that vacuum seals but not as tight. Also, the one BigHorn Buds shown is 175 at wal mart .com
> We use for deer jerky, dried fruit, etc, food also, you can find many uses for it.


Appreciate it B


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

man, anyone see Breeder Steve's Slymecookies on IG, fast finisher, beautiful lookin plant.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m going to share a recipe I’ve been working on for a couple years .
> (This is a guide line n can be made smaller or adjusted to suit your needs)
> 
> 3/4-1 pound of junk, bone dry
> ...


@zoic Page 417


----------



## zoic (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for thinking of me. I printed that one out on Dec 29 last year. I should get around to trying it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Had a surgery two days ago, finally up and found my seedling and cutting tent almost dead! My apologies @Amos Otis @genuity i will nurse these back tho they aren’t gone yet
They will bounce back with a good watering and some uppotting


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> eek.. problem is I only see myself using it a handful of times a year and just not sure how long it would take me to get a usage return on my investment at that price. Flip side is my freedom is worth way more than that.. appreciate ya BHB


My brother and I were just talking about vac sealer. I told him I wasnt trying to spend over a hundo and he said he bought his at walmart for like $40-60. So I think thats what Im gonna try. Fuck it if it doesnt work well then walmart will refund $ up to 90 days. 

Or just buy one at walmart, use it and then take it back for a refund. I do it all the time with shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Had a surgery two days ago, finally up and found my seedling and cutting tent almost dead! My apologies @Amos Otis @genuity i will nurse these back tho they aren’t gone yetView attachment 4291953


No worries, amigo. Your health is priority numero uno.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No worries, amigo. Your health is priority numero uno.


Thanks man it was a minimal surgery had a loose screw in the shoulder I’ll only be down a few more days 
This will only put them like a week behind I think most will bounce back within a few hours. 

(The purple light is a older ufo led I use this and two 23w t5 for the baby’s and cuttings)


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My brother and I were just talking about vac sealer. I told him I wasnt trying to spend over a hundo and he said he bought his at walmart for like $40-60. So I think thats what Im gonna try. Fuck it if it doesnt work well then walmart will refund $ up to 90 days.
> 
> Or just buy one at walmart, use it and then take it back for a refund. I do it all the time with shit.


that cheaper one works, used one for yrs. those newer expensive ones demoisturize, lol, all kinds of stuff, I never needed any of that, but the next step one up from the cheaper one, doesn't tighten up the pkg so hard as the cheaper one or you can stop it when you want to. I love em.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Or just buy one at walmart, use it and then take it back for a refund. I do it all the time with shit.


Lots of ways to cheat folks if that's what you're looking to do. To thine own self be true.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

On the plus side I left this tray in the tent without much hope for it but one of these little ones finally popped @Heisenbeans the bastard has risen Wrong thread oh well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lots of ways to cheat folks if that's what you're looking to do. To thine own self be true.
> 
> View attachment 4291960


Walmart has literally stolen billions of dollars from employees by forcing them to work off the clock and through their breaks. Many class action law suits that walmart lost and forced to repay. So I dont lose sleep ripping them off.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> On the plus side I left this tray in the tent without much hope for it but one of these little ones finally popped @Heisenbeans the bastard has risen View attachment 4291961Wrong thread oh well


I looked today and when I just tossed my dirt in cups with beans back into my promix tote the other day, I had one with a helmet and one with no leaves starting but tail. But the tails are like finer than frog's hair. super small, never seen em that small and still tryin to live. They didn't make it. Small as in circumference.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

Love my food saver.. 

Damn near my whole freezer is in a food saver bag..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> On the plus side I left this tray in the tent without much hope for it but one of these little ones finally popped @Heisenbeans the bastard has risen View attachment 4291961Wrong thread oh well


That's what's up. Straight from the jet fuel OG most likely s1 or gg4 cross. That one will be good man. Take care of her


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I dont lose sleep ripping them off.


 Lots of ways to justify one's own dishonesty if that's your game. Have to admit it's disappointing to read.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Worked for wal mart in early eighties when Sam was still alive. Diff co then. They were paying 8 bucks when min wage was 5 with full bennies and a free fitness center membership in B'ville. Employee discount, etc. Its changed now a bit. But its the same all over, I lived in WI and everyone there hated Menards, lol, being from there and also had horror stories from workers and folks in the area.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's what's up. Straight from the jet fuel OG most likely s1 or gg4 cross. That one will be good man. Take care of her


you know it! I think this is the only one to pop out of those packs ( if people actually tried to pop them wasn’t many pics) go figure


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 1, 2019)

I think about 7 years ago a client that used to drive north from LA said he was struggling with the aroma in his cars going home. I told him I'd fix it for $120. I bought a Foodsaver and it's still going strong. It'll even pull 15 PSI on jars with a jar attachment.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lots of ways to justify one's own dishonesty if that's your game. Have to admit it's disappointing to read.


I guess man. 

But me buying a $12 pair of channel locks to use for 10 minutes and then returning it to walmart is a far cry from being a multibillion dollar corp stealing from some of the poorest workers in the country.

Just weird that its ok for big corporations to steady work over the little guy but when the little guy finds a loophole in their system it's bad.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Worked for wal mart in early eighties when Sam was still alive. Diff co then. They were paying 8 bucks when min wage was 5 with full bennies and a free fitness center membership in B'ville. Employee discount, etc. Its changed now a bit. But its the same all over, I lived in WI and everyone there hated Menards, lol, being from there and also had horror stories from workers and folks in the area.


Bentonville?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I guess man.
> 
> But me buying a $12 pair of channel locks to use for 10 minutes and then returning it to walmart is a far cry from being a multibillion dollar corp stealing from some of the poorest workers in the country.
> 
> Just weird that its ok for big corporations to steady work over the little guy but when the little guy finds a loophole in their system it's bad.


Trial period.

If the product wasn't good enough to make you want to keep it you have every right to return it.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lots of ways to justify one's own dishonesty if that's your game. Have to admit it's disappointing to read.


My local hardware store no longer allows tool returns for this very reason. To many people thought it was a tool rental store. Many times a replacement had already been ordered and they ended up carrying more stock that was not needed which increases overhead.

Someone gets screwed somewhere from actions like that and it's not the fat cats you can be sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2019)

I've taken the easy route and done shit like this, get extra money from the cashier, overpayed on paycheck, and not say anything, stole toilet paper from the convenience store, but it makes me feel like shit and I end up having bad things happen to me in turn. I prefer to do the right thing. It's a feeling most of us have, unless your a sociopath and then you don't have these controls.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

1/4 getting ready for the weekend


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

All day meds


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Bentonville?


yep. Wal Mart warehouse nights, meter reader days. Sam still drove the old ford pickup with camper and had Roy with him in it, I was also a meter reader there and read his water and elec meters, other than a basic security system, that was all he had. But he had a kennel for that dog and couple others that had been equipped with whatever it took, enclosed, so they could use the city sewer system, some kind of special deal, not rigged, he just spent money so it could be cleaned and drain into city sewer. Reg ole dude, would speak, etc. He died, the kids took over, Alice went a lil crazy, lol, she used to be quite the partier, coke I think. Kids were all stuck up, etc, lived in the huge houses, etc. Sam lived bout three blocks off the square. Think the most expensive thing was that kennel, lol. Long time ago. Before the bypass. Now B'ville to Fayetteville is all grown together.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> All day meds
> View attachment 4292039


damn dude even your edibles are frosty!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> All day meds
> View attachment 4292039


u make those cousin? Are they sour?

Ive just recently gotten to messing around with gummies.. I luv this shit.

These are my double dose nighty nights lol
 

Im gonna make some single dose lemons tonight, but wanna try making a sour gummy


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I guess man.
> 
> But me buying a $12 pair of channel locks to use for 10 minutes and then returning it to walmart is a far cry from being a multibillion dollar corp stealing from some of the poorest workers in the country.
> 
> .


That's BS, eso. How does your actions of premeditated buy / use / return strike a righteous blow for the WalMart worker? It doesn't, of course.

As you said, you "do it all the time". It is what it is, no matter the spin you attempt to put on it.



Bakersfield said:


> I prefer to do the right thing. It's a feeling most of us have, unless your a sociopath and then you don't have these controls.





Rivendell said:


> Someone gets screwed somewhere from actions like that and it's not the fat cats you can be sure.


I've had the flu for a week, and toked nada in 7 days. Don't mean to be picking on a guy who's passed out a lot of freebies to folks here.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> That's BS, eso. How does your actions of premeditated buy / use / return strike a righteous blow for the WalMart worker? It doesn't, of course.
> 
> As you said, you "do it all the time". It is what it is, no matter the spin you attempt to put on it.
> 
> ...


jesus. 7 days? Gen needs to send you those edibles lol. 

You're going to get rekt off a toke when you smoke again.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've had the flu for a week, and toked nada in 7 days. Don't mean to be picking on a guy who's passed out a lot of freebies to folks here.


Its not like he's some prick ass bitch handin out freebies here either. U know Eso is a stand up guy. I am _positive_ he's not doing this at small mom and pop shops, and Im sure he's got his reasons for doing it.

I'm sure Walmart just tapes the shit closed and sells it again anyway.. no real harm and barely a foul really. I hear what your sayin Amos but in a black and white world this is gray at worst and imo doesn't speak to the mans general character or ethics.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 1, 2019)

What do you make those edibles with @genuity and @blowincherrypie ? I had some that were made with shatter recently that were way stronger than ones I had before.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What do you make those edibles with @genuity and @blowincherrypie ? I had some that were made with shatter recently that were way stronger than ones I had before.


I personally am just using infused coco oil.. Ive incorporated lecithin the last couple batches and its seemed to really boost things a bit as well


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2019)

A friend's father is losing a battle with lung cancer and all I've got is smokables. I'd love to help him if I can. How hard is it to make the gummies?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> My local hardware store no longer allows tool returns for this very reason. To many people thought it was a tool rental store. Many times a replacement had already been ordered and they ended up carrying more stock that was not needed which increases overhead.
> 
> Someone gets screwed somewhere from actions like that and it's not the fat cats you can be sure.


That is why I only do these things at Walmart mart. Not a mom and pop's shop, not NAPA, not Autozone etc. Just wan mart.

If a company thinks it is ok to steal from their employees then in my opinion they are asking for people to steal from them. 

Cheating a cheat.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is why I only do these things at Walmart mart. Not a mom and pop's shop, not NAPA, not Autozone etc. Just wan mart.
> 
> If a company thinks it is ok to steal from their employees then in my opinion they are asking for people to steal from them.
> 
> Cheating a cheat.


Are you really cheating though? Are you breaking the item completely and then duck taping 'er back together and then bring it back for a refund?

Or are you returning it in near mint condition? Where the next purchaser finds it as open box with a nice 10% discount. I personally look for the open boxes for this reason.????


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> A friend's father is losing a battle with lung cancer and all I've got is smokables. I'd love to help him if I can. How hard is it to make the gummies?


It’s stupid easy 
I like this stuff


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

For fucks sakes. You guys are playing this out like I'm robbing Walmart. 

I've written at least 10 pages or more of research essays about Walmart and it's shady practices. If people want to look down on me for using Walmart then cool beans. I could provided evidence of Walmart having to pay back well over 1.5 billion dollars to workers through class action lawsuits for stealing wages from employees but just google that shit for yourselves. It is public knowledge and all available.

Sorry you guys don't see way mart as a thief but I do. If you want to judge me based on that, so be it but best believe if you own one of the largest businesses in the flipping world and still feel the need to steal from your employees then I won't lose sleep finding a way to get one over on you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Are you really cheating though? Are you breaking the item completely and then duck taping 'er back together and then bring it back for a refund?
> 
> Or are you returning it in near mint condition? Where the next purchaser finds it as open box with a nice 10% discount. I personally look for the open boxes for this reason.????


It is always in the same condition I bought it in. So multi billion dollar Walmart doesn't lose shit. 

Hell every year Walmart lets its pallets of lawn fertilizers and pesticides run off into water systems and instead of building covered areas they just pay the fines meanwhile our watershed are contaminated big time. Again a simple google search will show you I'm not bullshitting.

I fucking hate Walmart post Sam Walton.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For fucks sakes. You guys are playing this out like I'm robbing Walmart.
> 
> I've written at least 10 pages or more of research essays about Walmart and it's shady practices. If people want to look down on me for using Walmart then cool beans. I could provided evidence of Walmart having to pay back well over 1.5 billion dollars to workers through class action lawsuits for stealing wages from employees but just google that shit for yourselves. It is public knowledge and all available.
> 
> Sorry you guys don't see way mart as a thief but I do. If you want to judge me based on that, so be it but best believe if you own one of the largest businesses in the flipping world and still feel the need to steal from your employees then I won't lose sleep finding a way to get one over on you.


lol Bra, I think it turned into more of a philosophical thing than people shitting on you.

You're good people everyone here knows that and has said it lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For fucks sakes. You guys are playing this out like I'm robbing Walmart.
> 
> I've written at least 10 pages or more of research essays about Walmart and it's shady practices. If people want to look down on me for using Walmart then cool beans. I could provided evidence of Walmart having to pay back well over 1.5 billion dollars to workers through class action lawsuits for stealing wages from employees but just google that shit for yourselves. It is public knowledge and all available.
> 
> Sorry you guys don't see way mart as a thief but I do. If you want to judge me based on that, so be it but best believe if you own one of the largest businesses in the flipping world and still feel the need to steal from your employees then I won't lose sleep finding a way to get one over on you.


If I could fuck over wal mart for 1000 bucks, I would in a second, I’d do it daily. 
Anyone to take out insurance policies on sick employees to make a buck , is sick
https://news.wfsu.org/post/walmart-sued-collecting-life-insurance-employees


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Its not like he's some prick ass bitch handin out freebies here either. U know Eso is a stand up guy. I am _positive_ he's not doing this at small mom and pop shops, and Im sure he's got his reasons for doing it.
> 
> I'm sure Walmart just tapes the shit closed and sells it again anyway.. no real harm and barely a foul really. I hear what your sayin Amos but in a black and white world this is gray at worst and imo doesn't speak to the mans general character or ethics.


Don't even trip bro. The one thing you'll never hear from folks in my real life, and that is that I'm dishonest.

I my be a little ghetto and still have a street mentality about certain things but I'm anything but dishonest. Cheating a cheater is just part of the game.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If I could fuck over wal mart for 1000 bucks, I would in a second, I’d do it daily.
> Anyone to take out insurance policies on sick employees to make a buck , is sick
> https://news.wfsu.org/post/walmart-sued-collecting-life-insurance-employees


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For fucks sakes. You guys are playing this out like I'm robbing Walmart.
> 
> I've written at least 10 pages or more of research essays about Walmart and it's shady practices. If people want to look down on me for using Walmart then cool beans. I could provided evidence of Walmart having to pay back well over 1.5 billion dollars to workers through class action lawsuits for stealing wages from employees but just google that shit for yourselves. It is public knowledge and all available.
> 
> Sorry you guys don't see way mart as a thief but I do. If you want to judge me based on that, so be it but best believe if you own one of the largest businesses in the flipping world and still feel the need to steal from your employees then I won't lose sleep finding a way to get one over on you.


I say. Embrace your inner Gallagher my friend.


----------



## genuity (Mar 1, 2019)

Lol

I redid my bathroom a few yrs back,oreder all new cabinets & things from Menards..
Well they sent the stuff,everything went good. 

Then Menards called & said my bathroom stuff was in.........

Was I wrong to ask for a refund?


My boy makes the candy,he loves making edibles (infused coconut oil)


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Are you really cheating though?


One way to find out. Before 'paying' for the item, just ask them if you can use the item until you're done with it, and bring it back for a cash refund. What do you suppose the answer would be based on store policy?




thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm anything but dishonest. Cheating a cheater is just part of the game.


That's rich...lol. When they ask why you're returning the item, do you say "Because I'm done with it and you deserve to be cheated."? Because any other answer would make you, well, you know....

Maybe spend your 12 bones at the mom and pop shops and get your social justice points by not patronizing shops you detest?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One way to find out. Before 'paying' for the item, just ask them if you can use the item until you're done with it, and bring it back for a cash refund. What do you suppose the answer would be based on store policy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a lot of areas, such as mine, mom and pop shops have been put out of business by Walmart. I don't think there's a single family owned general supply store in my city between Home Depot/Lowes/Canadian Tire/Walmart there's nothing left. HomeHardware would be the closest thing to a family owned hardware store and those went out of business in my city 4-5 years ago.

All that's left is giant corporations because they could afford to undercut the little guys until they were out of business, then the prices went up.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One way to find out. Before 'paying' for the item, just ask them if you can use the item until you're done with it, and bring it back for a cash refund. What do you suppose the answer would be based on store policy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not starting shit.. and with all due respect ya dig but what are you hoping to accomplish here AO? I feel like things are starting to get weird in here..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm not starting shit.. and with all due respect ya dig but what are you hoping to accomplish here AO? I feel like things are starting to get weird in here..


I don't think he's trying to accomplish anything just expressing his views. Everyones got differing views on things.

I'm sure Amos isn't on the phone to Walmarts head office letting them know Eso's borrowing tools 

He's just sick and cranky. cut him some slack, 7 days no smoke and I'd be a different man


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't think he's trying to accomplish anything just expressing his views. Everyones got differing views on things.
> 
> I'm sure Amos isn't on the phone to Walmarts head office letting them know Eso's borrowing tools
> 
> He's just sick and cranky. cut him some slack, 7 days no smoke and I'd be a different man


Of all the bullshit in the world we up in here gettin into it with eachother about some motherfucking walmart?? like most of us have come to get to know eachother.. I just dont get how this would be a touchy subject? Im about 2 seconds away from posting dog pics in this bitch


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm not starting shit.. and with all due respect ya dig but what are you hoping to accomplish here AO? I feel like things are starting to get weird in here..


Why not address the two points I made?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Lol
> 
> I redid my bathroom a few yrs back,oreder all new cabinets & things from Menards..
> Well they sent the stuff,everything went good.
> ...


story up there is when they first started the menards, they didn't make you go past the gate to get the contractor supplies. All of a sudden, contractors were stealing shit left and right and wasn't long thereafter, they put that guard shack up you gotta go thru to get the big lumber. Where Im at, I can't afford the mom pops, so I go to the one stops. Sorry bout all that, I get the best prices for what I want. This country has much bigger problems than me worryin bout where I shop, my income dictates that. And they mouth the rich boy NASCAR son also, lol. Funny how the regional thing is.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 1, 2019)

Hell, 2-3 days no smoke and Im a cranky bastard that has absolutely insane, realistic, & horrifying dreams so I can only imagine being sick along with no smoke. Mary Jane keeps the nightmares away for me and that alone is enough to keep me puffin lol. Hope your feeling better sooner than later Amos.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not address the two points I made?


Because i dont wanna get into it with you A.. sometimes... a person can be right and wrong at the same time my friend


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Why not address the two points I made?


because you're technically right but in instances of scummy corporations people tend to just not give a flying fuck. I find it hard to blame them. 

I certainly take a free one when it's handed to me. I don't feel I'm a bad person for doing it. I figure everyone catches a break sometimes, that was my day.

Walmarts day is when they don't pay their taxes and fuck over employees like they have been for 20 years and get away with it. I remember not long ago Walmart in Michigan fired a guy for being a medical marijuana user... great folks dem Walmart corporate automatons.

Everyone catches a break sometimes


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 1, 2019)

Pucks so big you can watch it oozing  
 
Only pressed 1 of the bags . 
Took a big dab of this , n went to the couch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Because i dont wanna get into it with you A.. sometimes... a person can be right and wrong at the same time my friend


Fair point.



Mr.Head said:


> because you're technically right but in instances of scummy corporations people tend to just not give a flying fuck. I find it hard to blame them.


I get that. I'm certainly not shocked that there are people who'll toss their own integrity aside whenever it suits them. What's rich is that they still claim an honorable position.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> I get that. I'm certainly not shocked that there are people who'll toss their own integrity aside whenever it suits them. What's rich is that they still claim an honorable position.


hey man us heathens have to justify to ourselves our horrendous actions or else how would we ever live with ourselves?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> hey man us heathens have to justify to ourselves our horrendous actions or else how would we ever live with ourselves?


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Mar 1, 2019)

Can I talk Sweet Dixie here? She's a tall cool gal about 51 days. Orange smell getting quieter and musky getting louder. Staying clean of pistils and running a little lean. 
Anyone have experience to share? I'm wondering if she's going to put on some weight soon and fill out before ripening. Her neighbors are all praying for her, she's in a good place.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Can I talk Sweet Dixie here? She's a tall cool gal about 51 days. Orange smell getting quieter and musky getting louder. Staying clean of pistils and running a little lean.
> Anyone have experience to share? I'm wondering if she's going to put on some weight soon and fill out before ripening. Her neighbors are all praying for her, she's in a good place.


The creator is a main contributor to this thread so yes you can lol.
Also search this thread for her she’s around

Got any pics


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 1, 2019)

Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric 

A couple tops from the same plant at day 28


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Mar 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> The creator is a main contributor to this thread so yes you can lol.
> Also search this thread for her she’s around


I was hoping @Amos Otis could chime in. I didn't see much on her but did read past posts about BBB gals. 
I'll go look around again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)

BobDylan'sBeard said:


> Can I talk Sweet Dixie here? She's a tall cool gal about 51 days. Orange smell getting quieter and musky getting louder. Staying clean of pistils and running a little lean.
> Anyone have experience to share? I'm wondering if she's going to put on some weight soon and fill out before ripening. Her neighbors are all praying for her, she's in a good place.


Expect above avg yields at + / - 65 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Expect above avg yields at + / - 65 days.
> 
> View attachment 4292167


I recognize her! Thanks and keep on keeping on.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Lethicin IMO and IME is the key ingredient in gummies,as well as the cannabutter I make. Increases the bioavalbility= potent ass gummies. I usually make mine with decarbed rosin or bho,rosin as of late. I have the legos molds.If you take 2, be prepared!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> One way to find out. Before 'paying' for the item, just ask them if you can use the item until you're done with it, and bring it back for a cash refund. What do you suppose the answer would be based on store policy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I told them it is because they deserve to be cheated. 

Honestly, I get why you're all bent bro. Your ideologies and mine are in two different spectrums, trust me I know exactly where you're coming from but I just see things much differently. 

I don't wish to clog this thread with anymore so I'll leave it right here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> A couple tops from the same plant at day 28View attachment 4292164


She is looking nice and green there buddy. Frost is coming along, how's the nose on her so far?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 1, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lethicin IMO and IME is the key ingredient in gummies,as well as the cannabutter I make. Increases the bioavalbility= potent ass gummies. I usually make mine with decarbed rosin or bho,roain as of late. I have the legos molds.If you take 2, be prepared!!!


We would build the coolest fuckin shit bro!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 1, 2019)

Its gonna take me awhile to get caught up in this thread so sorry for the alerts y'all are getting. I cant help but like all the fiery pics!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> We would build the coolest fuckin shit bro!View attachment 4292233 View attachment 4292234


Indeed! Mine are a lil thicker.I'll see if I can dig them up.
Tester run before I made them thicker.
 
A lil Citric acid from the pickling isle at wally world for the sweet n sour gummie effect.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 1, 2019)

Now that is just cool AF, Cob! 
They look yummy too!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Since I'm here. A little bottle tech action @BigHornBuds  
Rosin Rocks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Now that is just cool AF, Cob!
> They look yummy too!


Thank you Tangie. They are scrumptuously euphoric! Or euphoricly scrumptupus!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 1, 2019)

Cob-nUt be like.....



I'm gonna do a midnight dab in your honor  (probably would've any way )

You too Blow. Love the grape Legos
And here I thought those things were only dangerous scattered about the floor at 3am


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 1, 2019)

Interested in gummy recipes


----------



## Houstini (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is why I only do these things at Walmart mart. Not a mom and pop's shop, not NAPA, not Autozone etc. Just wan mart.
> 
> If a company thinks it is ok to steal from their employees then in my opinion they are asking for people to steal from them.
> 
> Cheating a cheat.


Autozone actually loans tools out fyi, I’ve got just about any tool you may need as well. HMU


----------



## Houstini (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, the mimosa mom moved in with daddy for a few days. I’ve taken this opportunity to hit up branches on the rest with some RD moonshine haze pollen. 3 Slymeball phenoes, 2 love triangle, a tangie x jilly bean and the sour lime og should make for some good haze crosses


----------



## C-theGrower (Mar 1, 2019)

Monster crop is the shit.. These plants are loving life.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 1, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Love the grape Legos
> And here I thought those things were only dangerous scattered about the floor at 3am


Lol...fiyah!!! Grape jello mixed with green apple jello.Are my personal flavored gummies.Close second was cranapple mixed with welchs concord grape.I also use the fruit juice concentrate.
I had to get away from the little dinosaurs,spaceships and robot moulds.
1.They were too easy to over do it being so small and tasty.
2.Too attractive to the wrong people.
My girls confiscated them after helping me make them some kiddie gummies.

What strain didcha dab?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Since I'm here. A little bottle tech action @BigHornBuds View attachment 4292254 View attachment 4292255
> Rosin Rocks.View attachment 4292256 View attachment 4292260


Moonrocks and candies!~ Gonna be a lit weekend, eh?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m just blown away after these last few pages...the gummies you fine individuals are concocting combined with this rosin tech and moon rocks...mind blown...

Giving me something to aspire to and making me know for certain I stumbled into the right place...


----------



## Houstini (Mar 2, 2019)

Would it be completely OT for someone to post a gummy recipe?


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Would it be completely OT for someone to post a gummy recipe?


Someone might post a better one, but I found this...the recipe is 5-6 posts down, I think.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-gummy-bears-using-shatter.964001/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol...fiyah!!! Grape jello mixed with green apple jello.Are my personal flavored gummies.Close second was cranapple mixed with welchs concord grape.I also use the fruit juice concentrate.
> I had to get away from the little dinosaurs,spaceships and robot moulds.
> 1.They were too easy to over do it being so small and tasty.
> 2.Too attractive to the wrong people.
> ...


Animal Cookie crumble I picked up along the ride home. Anytime I'm down toward the southern part of the state I grab a few different products to try out. Living in the woods I'm always surprised by the new growth in the canna market.

You're def. on your game with those gummies and as someone who can eat an entire bag of Swedish fish, I can see how easy it would be to over do it with those smaller molds.

I'm going to come back to this thread when I've had some sleep and take some notes. You guys put up a lot good info on extracts and edibles.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s all good, I agree if you smoke concentrates to much , bud does nothing,
> I don’t smoke very much bud theses days, sense I started playing with the press. Once the weather gets nice , I’ll get back on bud, really like hiking with a cone .
> 
> Here’s another pic of the 3 grades ready to peel n dab View attachment 4276674


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Someone might post a better one, but I found this...the recipe is 5-6 posts down, I think.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-gummy-bears-using-shatter.964001/


That’s probably one of the best way. I make mine with RSO, and you wouldn’t think about eating 2. They are about the size of my thumbnail.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4292317 View attachment 4292318 View attachment 4292319 View attachment 4292320 View attachment 4292321


Looks good 
As someone said to me , 
“You should try the Bottle Tech method” 

It’s easier, no pre mold , n better yields 
I’m a believer


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She is looking nice and green there buddy. Frost is coming along, how's the nose on her so far?


Pine on this pheno. I do have another that is light on the orange scent and is vigorous.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a couple views of my orange pheno of the Sunny D og by @thenotsoesoteric at day 28


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

I got some of Swamp Donkeys Sunni D goin, curious to see the matchup, albeit diff genetics. I've set back some of his mountain goat to play with, looks like a good terp cross.


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 2, 2019)

Damn, been awhile, just caught up on the last 18 pages of reading @BigHornBuds bringing the rosin tech all these @BobBitchen and @Amos Otis crosses bringing the heat and @genuity (hard for me to find you when I'm still looking for a wolf) always been a fan of your work, my chair got a little dusty and you've moved the punch table, but still a killer thread


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 2, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> That’s probably one of the best way. I make mine with RSO, and you wouldn’t think about eating 2. They are about the size of my thumbnail.


That a pretty vague recipe. Mix jello, gelatin and lecithin and water? No ratios or measurements? I'll Google it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is a good recipe.It's not the exact one I use.I don't use honey.Tried it,didn't like it. It has the instruction detail similar to the one I use. I'll find the exact one I learned from.
Temp control,blooming your gelatin, adding the concentrate,VG and lecithin are key.
https://www.reddit.com/r/treedibles/comments/8p3ogf/my_new_and_improved_gummy_recipe_for_folks_ready/


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm working on my edible game and am wondering why peanut oil is not used to emulsify the thc containg product? Is it that fats that turn solid at room temp facilitate absorbtion better? Id like to make peanut butter so it seems peanut oil would be the logical choice?
Appreciate the gummy info but for me its a texture thing


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm working on my edible game and am wondering why peanut oil is not used to emulsify the thc containg product? Is it that fats that turn solid at room temp facilitate absorbtion better? Id like to make peanut butter so it seems peanut oil would be the logical choice?
> Appreciate the gummy info but for me its a texture thing


I'd do a test run with the peanut oil(no concentrate or infused oil) just to see how stable they'll be. Sunflower,or soy lecithin is a great emulsifier and bioavalability agent.

sorry for the derail folks...Back to the chucker's pics!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> All day meds
> View attachment 4292039


Nice. You make them yourself?

Edit: just caught up.... No need to respond gen


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Moonrocks and candies!~ Gonna be a lit weekend, eh?


Haha yup! My weekend started thursday. Gummies = great sleep after you enjoy the ride for hours.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Lol
> 
> I redid my bathroom a few yrs back,oreder all new cabinets & things from Menards..
> Well they sent the stuff,everything went good.
> ...


Look damn good


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

*Long Post Warning* Gummie recipe....just scroll past if not interested...ha!

Couldn't find the link but I found the recipe....copied and pasted to my notes from reddit. I don't use the infused coconut oil(I could never get the gummies clear) I use 1-2gs rosin per batch.
After some trial and error and candymaking research. This recipe has garnered me consistent results. The meat and potatoes to gummies IMO is concentrate/infused oil quality,*TEMPS TEMPS TEMPS* and blooming the gelatin.
The mold inhibitors are used if I plan on having them for more than a week....
I don't use the flavorings because my jello and fruit juices are all the flavor I need.
The rosin taste in the gummies is there,funny, I find the people who've had them actually want to taste some hints of the concentrate.I guess they've had an experience or two of not getting the desired effects of gummies from other sources.

GUMMY Ingredients:
Amnt. Ingr. 6 oz (170 grams) Flavored jello
1/2 cup Granulated sugar
5 Tbsp High quality grass fed gelatin (ex. Zint)
1 cup Cold fruit juice 1 tsp Soy lecithin 5 Tbsp Infused coconut oil
1 Tbsp Vegetable glycerin
2 drops Loranns Preserve-it antioxidants
2 drops Loranns Mold Inhibitor
10-20 drops (depending on strength) Loranns Flavoring Supplies: Molds (I recommend silicone ones)
Cookie sheet
A small to medium sized pot
Gallon zip lock bag
Whisk Thermometer Liquid measuring cup

Directions: Lay your molds onto a cookie sheet so they are easier to move into the freezer later. Also set up your gallon zip lock now because that's what you'll be using to pour your gummy mixture into your molds. I usually just put the zip lock in a large cup and flap the edges over the sides so I can pour the mixture directly from the pot to the zip lock with out the help of another person.
In a liquid measuring cup, add 1 cup of cold fruit juice. Add 1 tsp of Soy Lecithin and mix well with a fork. Let sit in fridge for 5 minutes then mix well again, until the soy is mostly dissolved.
In your pot, mix together JUST your dry ingredients. jello, sugar, and gelatin. Pour your fruit juice into your dry ingredients and mix with a whisk (this is off the stove, no heat yet)
Cover the pot and let sit at room temperature for 20 minutes so your mixture can bloom. This is a very important step so don't skip it! After 20 minutes, move your pot to the stove and start to raise the temperature using a low-medium heat.
Don't stir.
At 140 degrees Fahrenheit, give it a stir with your whisk, and pay more attention now to the temp because we are getting close.
At 160 degrees Fahrenheit is when the rest of your ingredients get mixed in, so make sure you already have them measured out so you can easily just pour then in. Add the infused coconut oil, vegetable glycerin, flavoring, and drops. Mix well.
160 degrees is the goal temperature, but it's okay if it gets a little higher in the time it takes to add and mix your ingredients. Just don't let it exceed 180!
Pour your hot mixture into your zip lock bag and zip shut. Cut a SMALL piece from the corner of the bag so it doesn't come pouring out too fast. Fill your molds and then place your molds in the freezer for 1 hour.

I've tweaked this a bit,substituted things and subtracted some.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'd do a test run with the peanut oil(no concentrate or infused oil) just to see how stable they'll be. Sunflower,or soy lecithin is a great emulsifier and bioavalability agent.
> 
> sorry for the derail folks...Back to the chucker's pics!


I'm gonna sneak a question in at the end of this post.

Cojack x honeybee f3
51 and 41 days from seeds getting wet 12/12 from seed.
    
Mutant/runt/late comer/short pheno leaves proportionally more rounded oval blades.
 
Party cup (41 day group)
 
C998 x HH (light green one), this one a cookies and chem and a Hicock Haze we put in flower a few days ago, given the previous sausage fest these should all be girls.
 
I will be culling 2 unless one of you can compel me to keep them. I think they are combating a fungal or bacterial issue. White fuzzyness at top nodes new growth, seems to wipe off but growth gets stunted.
HH f2
 
CC f2
 

@CoB_nUt 
I want to make peanut butter not peanut butter gummies. So can I emulsify with a mix of peanut oil and lecithin, then mix back into the peanut butter (I'd use the oil from one of the natural pb that separates)?
I have soy lecithin but am increasingly concerned about how it's farmed and how it impacts hormones, I'll give Sunflower a shot.

P.S.
I have tried an emulsion with bacon fat and unless you are going to make biscuits and gravy, I'd probably not recommend it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm working on my edible game and am wondering why peanut oil is not used to emulsify the thc containg product? Is it that fats that turn solid at room temp facilitate absorbtion better? Id like to make peanut butter so it seems peanut oil would be the logical choice?
> Appreciate the gummy info but for me its a texture thing


My bad, I misunderstood. You are speaking of edibles not specifically gummies and peanut butter lol.

I make some reece's like peanut butter cups.Pretty damn potent.Easiest edible I make,no baking involved. Only,heat used is to infuse the concentrate/infused oil into the peanut butter. VG and Lecithin are key.

I use the "The Capn's" recipe from dude grows blog. Google The most potent cannabutter recipe.This is my go to butter recipe.
I also use his peanut butter cup recipe in the aforementioned text.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

@SSGrower funny, you must've been posting while I was reading and realized what you were asking in your initial post and was responding to.

Yes, by all means use the peanut butter.The fat content is great for infusing and emulsifying.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm gonna sneak a question in at the end of this post.
> 
> Cojack x honeybee f3
> 51 and 41 days from seeds getting wet 12/12 from seed.
> ...


I do peanut butter all the time it will separate and need a good stir each time you open the jar if you use a whole jar that is. I like to warm it slightly and drizzle it over some ice cream it makes like a crust of peanut butter over the ice cream so good


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm gonna sneak a question in at the end of this post.
> 
> Cojack x honeybee f3
> 51 and 41 days from seeds getting wet 12/12 from seed.
> ...


Sunflower is a better option.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Looks good
> As someone said to me ,
> “You should try the Bottle Tech method”
> 
> ...


1 convert down! Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 2, 2019)

any extra edibles or gummies or any potent medibles around, hollar, may want the recipe or to be a tester, lol. no really.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 1 convert down! *Welcome to the darkside*.


And once you cross over there's no comin back 
 

Anyone got a link to the bottle tech? I "think" I get it but still not quite confident enough to try it on my own.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> any extra edibles or gummies or any potent medibles around, hollar, may want the recipe or to be a tester, lol. no really.


Does this count? And are you in CO?
 
7.?g bubble hash from the 120 bag (I have ar 220, 120, 25 micron set) decarbed 40 min @ 240F (didn't weigh after). Mason jar, foil formed to make water resivoir, "sealed" with ring. No lecithin. 2 Tbsp butter, 2 Tbsp coconut oil, held below 180 while chocolate added (most of 1 bar).
 
And it's the last one of 8, so ~7/8 g hash ea. To me seems equivalent to 2 - 3 of the 100mg dispensary edibles. But, pb will be done with the 25 micron bag and lecithin.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> And once you cross over there's no comin back
> View attachment 4292557
> 
> Anyone got a link to the bottle tech? I "think" I get it but still not quite confident enough to try it on my own.






?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm working on my edible game and am wondering why peanut oil is not used to emulsify the thc containg product? Is it that fats that turn solid at room temp facilitate absorbtion better? Id like to make peanut butter so it seems peanut oil would be the logical choice?
> Appreciate the gummy info but for me its a texture thing


Here's some good info as to why coco oil is often used my friend.. peanut oil is one on the lower end of sat fats fwiw

https://potguide.com/pot-guide-marijuana-news/article/why-coconut-oil-is-best-for-cannabis-infusions/

Ive used other fat bases and can honestly tell a difference.. Extract using olive/peanut oil and the edibles wont be as "potent" as coco oil with the same amount/quality product


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Here's some good info as to why coco oil is often used my friend.. peanut oil is one on the lower end of sat fats fwiw
> 
> https://potguide.com/pot-guide-marijuana-news/article/why-coconut-oil-is-best-for-cannabis-infusions/
> 
> Ive used other fat bases and can honestly tell a difference.. Extract using olive/peanut oil and the edibles wont be as "potent" as coco oil with the same amount/quality product


LMFAO, I think these guys, potguide dot com, sponsor a section of highway near me for trash pick up.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## too larry (Mar 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Here's some good info as to why coco oil is often used my friend.. peanut oil is one on the lower end of sat fats fwiw
> 
> https://potguide.com/pot-guide-marijuana-news/article/why-coconut-oil-is-best-for-cannabis-infusions/
> 
> Ive used other fat bases and can honestly tell a difference.. Extract using olive/peanut oil and the edibles wont be as "potent" as coco oil with the same amount/quality product


Coconut oil is all we use. I bake mine into breads mostly. Right now I have a canna cranberry orange muffin loaf in the freezer. 

I need to dilute some and try drops in my breakfast coffee when hiking. Just a little scared of the dreaded too high to hike syndrome.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

You can use a a smidgen of coconut oil to infuse your concentrate and then mix that into your peanut butter.Being that I like to experiment,If I were you,I'd try it both ways and go from there.Vegetable Glycerin may be needed for then peanut oil infusion tho.
@SSGrower


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I'm working on my edible game and am wondering why peanut oil is not used to emulsify the thc containg product? Is it that fats that turn solid at room temp facilitate absorbtion better? Id like to make peanut butter so it seems peanut oil would be the logical choice?
> Appreciate the gummy info but for me its a texture thing


If I wanted peanut butter, I’d just decarb some RSO , rosin, shatter , or keif , n mix it in. Adding oil to already existing PB will give you a runny mess. You can buy dehydrated PB that you could add the oil to for a better consistency, but I would experiment with it n oil before adding Cannabis to see if you like it . ( I picked up a big bottle for mountain hunting , it was gross , wasn’t worth the weight saving , n got tossed )


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If I wanted peanut butter, I’d just decarb some RSO , rosin, shatter , or keif , n mix it in. Adding oil to already existing PB will give you a runny mess. You can buy dehydrated PB that you could add the oil to for a better consistency, but I would experiment with it n oil before adding Cannabis to see if you like it . ( I picked up a big bottle for mountain hunting , it was gross , wasn’t worth the weight saving , n got tossed )


It most certainly thins the peanut butter a lot that is why I only use it over ice cream and in morning smoothies if you keep the jar in the fridge it’s not really messy at all


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sunflower is a better option.


Sunflower is made from cold pressing 
Soy is made from Hextane 
The powder is a pita , use the liquid for best results


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 2, 2019)

Is this plant trying to gift me a special bean or something?

In all seriousness I think it's a rogue pollen from one of the plants that hermed and got axed because I didn't pollinate any tops, only lower and middle branches.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

Wish I had this a week ago. Oil well, 
What will rise from the ashes will be better in almost every way (expecting a loss in yield) . No more hand watering , vacuuming trays , having access to only 1/2 the space . 
Hopping for a 3day autopilot if needed .

I can’t wait to show you guys what I dreamt up for a slider table . (When I put my swinging rack on paper to figure out angles n measurements, there’s was just to many moving parts to make it practical) 
waiting on shipping , then there’s going to be cutting, welding n painting . But I’ll be able to have 20” of movement . This rosin is the most aromatic I’ve ever made . Starts off with strong lemon mixed with a little pine , & a funk on the back end of old socks or cheese or something.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2019)

Honeystomper 

Sundea driver #10
 

Time to catch some vapors..
 

Love all the information being shared.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2019)

Sweet dixie normal pheno is a female. So far she has been a solid plant and a step ahead of all the others. All credit due to Amos.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone ever wonder what the inside of a vortex fan looks like ? 
Had to be 24 rivets holding it together. 

I dropped this unit a couple years ago n cracked a couple fins n the housing , but the motor was still almost new . 
Lucky I saved it , now I have one with a cooked motor .


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If I wanted peanut butter, I’d just decarb some RSO , rosin, shatter , or keif , n mix it in. Adding oil to already existing PB will give you a runny mess. You can buy dehydrated PB that you could add the oil to for a better consistency, but I would experiment with it n oil before adding Cannabis to see if you like it . ( I picked up a big bottle for mountain hunting , it was gross , wasn’t worth the weight saving , n got tossed )


I found the same thing with dehydrated honey, so glad I tried it at home first.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

About to go float on cloud 9 and try to actually fall asleep later tonight
 
Hash going into the vape


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> If I wanted peanut butter, I’d just decarb some RSO , rosin, shatter , or keif , n mix it in. Adding oil to already existing PB will give you a runny mess. You can buy dehydrated PB that you could add the oil to for a better consistency, but I would experiment with it n oil before adding Cannabis to see if you like it . ( I picked up a big bottle for mountain hunting , it was gross , wasn’t worth the weight saving , n got tossed )


Agreed.I'd just decarb my concentrate and mix it in the peanut butter.It should infuse easily.BHB is right on with this one.Runny mess for sure.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4292732
> Wish I had this a week ago. View attachment 4292737Oil well,
> What will rise from the ashes will be better in almost every way (expecting a loss in yield) . No more hand watering , vacuuming trays , having access to only 1/2 the space .
> Hopping for a 3day autopilot if needed .
> ...



looks like you got your temps down or pressing time decreased.Looks lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

I found part of the instructions inside one of the air foils on the unit I was using. 

The failure was caused from the heat losing off the screw on the impeller , letting it rub n come out of true , stressing the motor . 

The rebuilt one , should hold out for a bit


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> looks like you got your temps down or pressing time decreased.Looks lovely. Nicely done.


Thanks 
I’ve been playing with everything, I can make it like budder to shadder to a waxy crumble and everything in between. 

So far I like the budder consistency n taste the best .


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 2, 2019)

sweet dixie x (mac x zeta crown).. zeta crown is (sage x tangie) x Crown OG. Should be some heat with that tangie + orange fruit snacks!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

@genuity 
This is a better pic of the fans I’d recommend 

@CoB_nUt 
This was pressed out of bubble , the dark spot is a little blowout, (it was going really good , til it wasn’t) I double bagged it , but my bags are not strong enough for pressing trichomes or I’m to rammy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> sweet dixie x (mac x zeta crown).. zeta crown is (sage x tangie) x Crown OG. Should be some heat with that tangie + orange fruit snacks!
> 
> View attachment 4292909 View attachment 4292911


I see some beans!!!! Nice work. Blowin.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Copper orgi  thanx @Amos Otis


----------



## C-theGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

1 male out of 5 chemD/chem91 x Cali O not to shabby


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @genuity
> This is a better pic of the fans I’d recommend View attachment 4292910


Those GS-1 Growstones behind your fans are great to work with too. I use it as aggregate in my living soil


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 2, 2019)

BHB,the pic I posted has a blow out too,bottom edge. I went a lil too fast on the press.

What psi are you pressing at? I use the rosin evolution bags.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

@Amos Otis 
Here is some orgi she’ll be done in about two week I’m thinking somewhere around the 15th
  
Lower


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is some sonic screw driver ( tga orange creamsicle x lemon alien )


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

This is a cbd project I’m working on


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Those GS-1 Growstones behind your fans are great to work with too. I use it as aggregate in my living soil


I used there product called Gant nix or something for a bug barrier , wasn’t a fan , slowed my wet dry cycling. 
But I plan on running pretty much straight grow stones. Plan is clone in wool, then 50/50 grow stones n rockwool croutons in 1g pots for most of veg , then 5g for flowering with just stones , watering will be done with flora flex matrix tops . 
I want to rinse n clean the stones for reuse. The amount of promix I’ve gone through in the last couple years is crazy . Sick of dealing with it. I hope they work out cause I’ve been buying a couple bags every time I go to the city so I have a surplus.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> BHB,the pic I posted has a blow out too,bottom edge. I went a lil too fast on the press.
> 
> What psi are you pressing at? I use the rosin evolution bags.


PSI hahahha 
Fuck that.... tons baby ! 

No in all seriousness, I know that’s my biggest down fall right now , i bought a 30t press , pretty much guessing, but staying under 2000psi on 1st press , usually creep up to 1t n slowly keep adding till I think it’s good , n haven’t put a good gauge on yet . 
It’s on the list , but with the month I’ve been having , it’s pretty low. 
My ac is fix, n been running for a couple days , no plants in there. 
Probably should figure that out soon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2019)

The juice is doing her thing. I'm digging the first girl so far. Frosty and developing a strong orange/lemon starburst smell. I have a clone vegging and it looks like she'll get a second run. I had 1 more in flower but he was a male so I chopped him today. He was too slow of a veg so I didn't want to use the pollen.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed.I'd just decarb my concentrate and mix it in the peanut butter.It should infuse easily.BHB is right on with this one.Runny mess for sure.


Like in the link posted tho, the benifit I'm looking at with the oil is for metabolism. I finished making it last night and would have posted an update if it weren't for the licks of the thermometer and fork used for stirring. Ok, it was a fork full at the end as I was stirring to keep blended while it set up.

In addition to keeping it in the fridge like @evergreengardener suggests, using an ice water bath to cool the mixture when done, stirring constantly at first then taking breaks as it gets thick.

Tips/reminders - be sure to make lecithin mixture well in advance although mine said best by Sept 2017 I still used it, new liquid Sunflower lecithin will be used next time. It takes a while for it to disolve, I used 1 Tbsp water per tsp lecithin. 

Oven temp will screw you on decarb, the "keep warm" setting on mine is the best way to keep it at 240. My oven even varies if you turn it off then back on to the same temp setting, there's no guarantee it goes back to the same temperature as before - get a thermometer for the oven.

Batch recipie
8.2g 25 micron bag hash (7.5g after decarb)
3 Tbsp coconut oil
2 tsp lecithin granuals in 2 Tbsp water
1/2 cup peanut butter (the cheap stuff with the substituted hydrogenated oils)

Decarbed 50 minutes @ 240F (temp got a little low on me so I extended the time)

Remove from oven let cool to room temp.

While cooling melt coconut oil and bring to 160F. I put a jar in a shallow saucepan of water and my stove top has an extra low setting that automatically will keep that low temp so I don't have to have a traditional double boiler.

Once cool, open decarb jar, add oil, place decarb jar in saucpan/double boiler and ensure mixture completely disolved/emulsified keeping <170F.

Add lecithin mix while maintaining temp.

Add peanut butter while maintaining temp.

Remove from heat when well mixed, keep stirring until you are comfortable you won't crack the jar when you put it in the ice bath. Keep stirring and tasting until done.

Thanks for all the help getting this made folks!

P.s. I'm the only one eating these otherwise I wouldn't lick the utinsils.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I used there product called Gant nix or something for a bug barrier , wasn’t a fan , slowed my wet dry cycling.
> But I plan on running pretty much straight grow stones. Plan is clone in wool, then 50/50 grow stones n rockwool croutons in 1g pots for most of veg , then 5g for flowering with just stones , watering will be done with flora flex matrix tops .
> I want to rinse n clean the stones for reuse. The amount of promix I’ve gone through in the last couple years is crazy . Sick of dealing with it. I hope they work out cause I’ve been buying a couple bags every time I go to the city so I have a surplus.


I've used it at 100% in DWC and it's great and aeration is fantastic since it's so porous. No problems with gnats since it's recycled glass beverage bottles. 

Personally I couldn't source pumice for the soil recipe Gas recommended so I used it as an aggregate in a peat/compost/pumice soil mix. It works great and doesn't break down. I'm not sure how the earthworms like it though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I've used it at 100% in DWC and it's great and aeration is fantastic since it's so porous. No problems with gnats since it's recycled glass beverage bottles.
> 
> Personally I couldn't source pumice for the soil recipe Gas recommended so I used it as an aggregate in a peat/compost/pumice soil mix. It works great and doesn't break down. I'm not sure how the earthworms like it though.


You're talking about the gnat nix? I have come close to throwing out a full bag many times.

Does it get soaked or hold too much water for seedlings in a dtw? Interesting


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> You're talking about the gnat nix? I have come close to throwing out a full bag many times.
> 
> Does it get soaked or hold too much water for seedlings in a dtw? Interesting


No I was just referring to the GS-1


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I used there product called Gant nix or something for a bug barrier , wasn’t a fan , slowed my wet dry cycling.
> But I plan on running pretty much straight grow stones. Plan is clone in wool, then 50/50 grow stones n rockwool croutons in 1g pots for most of veg , then 5g for flowering with just stones , watering will be done with flora flex matrix tops .
> I want to rinse n clean the stones for reuse. The amount of promix I’ve gone through in the last couple years is crazy . Sick of dealing with it. I hope they work out cause I’ve been buying a couple bags every time I go to the city so I have a surplus.





BigHornBuds said:


> I used there product called Gant nix or something for a bug barrier , wasn’t a fan , slowed my wet dry cycling.
> But I plan on running pretty much straight grow stones. Plan is clone in wool, then 50/50 grow stones n rockwool croutons in 1g pots for most of veg , then 5g for flowering with just stones , watering will be done with flora flex matrix tops .
> I want to rinse n clean the stones for reuse. The amount of promix I’ve gone through in the last couple years is crazy . Sick of dealing with it. I hope they work out cause I’ve been buying a couple bags every time I go to the city so I have a surplus.


There's a cat named TheCapn that uses those croutons to grow some monster beauties.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

Speaking of the Captain, has anyone heard from Getaway mountain lately? It seems like a while since I've seen him on here.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> Speaking of the Captain, has anyone heard from Getaway mountain lately? It seems like a while since I've seen him on here.


I know that some of the New England area folks in the outdoor section had a ton of issues with getaway strains last year, Lots of mold, not living up to flowering times etc. He might be laying low. All just conjecture.

I was going to try some of his stuff this year, but the posts in that section convinced me that I couldn't do any worse with my own chucks.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 3, 2019)

Ever worry about damaging a root during transplanting ? 
 Don’t .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Is this the same Captain as TheCapn..im not hip.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is this the same Captain as TheCapn..im not hip.


I don't think they're the same guy.


----------



## THT (Mar 3, 2019)

Bounty hunter f2, she's taken on quite a bit of the musky body odor smell, which in my opinion is one of the better smells the GPS stardawg expresses. There is some other more complex smells present as well.
  
Also (papayahuasca x cackleberry) x bounty hunter finishing up soon.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2019)

Meltdowns just flipped. it’s a jungle in there.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> PSI hahahha
> Fuck that.... tons baby !
> 
> No in all seriousness, I know that’s my biggest down fall right now , i bought a 30t press , pretty much guessing, but staying under 2000psi on 1st press , usually creep up to 1t n slowly keep adding till I think it’s good , n haven’t put a good gauge on yet .
> ...



Right my bad. I hover around 1200 and never go over 1500 on my press.I have a gauge tho.10 ton press with gauge from northern tool.


----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is this the same Captain as TheCapn..im not hip.


Not the same. just reminded me i hadn't heard anything from the other Captain in a while. {getaway was a lobster boat captain before he started growing and breeding full time}


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2019)

#dulcecherrypunch f1 smells of fruity pebbles & trix when you move the bag..
The nugs when handle smell of cherry pie cookie funk.

Cure time.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 3, 2019)

Day 42
GMO x swayze 
 
Funky smells off both the top pic, the smell that plant is giving off is rank like a rotten armpit haha, I’m spewing i missed a nana on the top on, I’m gonna have a few seeds but I’m gonna make a lot of bubble hash for my rosin press. I’m not phased


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 3, 2019)

Just popped Two gmo x swayze. They are above surface. @genuity 
About to pop two more tonight.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4293482
> #dulcecherrypunch f1 smells of fruity pebbles & trix when you move the bag..
> The nugs when handle smell of cherry pie cookie funk.
> 
> Cure time.


That sounds lovely.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4293482
> #dulcecherrypunch f1 smells of fruity pebbles & trix when you move the bag..
> The nugs when handle smell of cherry pie cookie funk.
> 
> Cure time.


Dibs


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 3, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 42View attachment 4293480
> GMO x swayze
> View attachment 4293481
> Funky smells off both the top pic, the smell that plant is giving off is rank like a rotten armpit haha, I’m spewing i missed a nana on the top on, I’m gonna have a few seeds but I’m gonna make a lot of bubble hash for my rosin press. I’m not phased


Getting chunky


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

Grape Champa beginning of week 5
Starting to crank out the grape.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

Exaust fan went out - temps hit 102. When I was out watching my daughter perform. No visible damage except some tacoing on a couple of plants.
Tried to calibrate my multimeter and the damn pen was reading 8.2 with the 7.0 calibration solution, wouldn't recognize. Been running my plants in the low 5's for who knows how long. Gotta run into town and buy another. 
Is there any recommendations on a favorite pen?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Exaust fan went out - temps hit 102. When I was out watching my daughter perform. No visible damage except some tacoing on a couple of plants.
> Tried to calibrate my multimeter and the damn pen was reading 8.2 with the 7.0 calibration solution, wouldn't recognize. Been running my plants in the low 5's for who knows how long. Gotta run into town and buy another.
> Is there any recommendations on a favorite pen?


I use to run the cheap yellow ones and store them in the 7 calibration solution I’d buy two at a time to test for accuracy.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Exaust fan went out - temps hit 102. When I was out watching my daughter perform. No visible damage except some tacoing on a couple of plants.1
> Tried to calibrate my multimeter and the damn pen was reading 8.2 with the 7.0 calibration solution, wouldn't recognize. Been running my plants in the low 5's for who knows how long. Gotta run into town and buy another.
> Is there any recommendations on a favorite pen?


Used the hanna's and a Milwaukee for a while.Grabbed the blue lab ppm and tds pen kit from fleabay.They work well.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2019)

The very first lady from my first chuck:
Cbanana s1 #2 x (bluecaliyo x starfighter) The female came from hammerhead gear, the male was from strayfox gear. She is 35 days. Picked off 3 lower nuts around week 3. None have returned. Smells like juicy fruit. No flash:
With flash:

Edit to add: I did cull a girl from the same chuck, different mom, tonight. My unknown cookie x went total intersex all the way up at day 15. The other two plants of the same age show nothing.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

woo, harvested momma tonight, gonna let it dry for a week and a half or so, then start picking out the beans! do ya'll just tear the plant apart, take all the beans out, and then just save it for personals? or just pick out what you can see and leave nugs intact? any preferred harvesting method? thanks!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> woo, harvested momma tonight, gonna let it dry for a week and a half or so, then start picking out the beans! do ya'll just tear the plant apart, take all the beans out, and then just save it for personals? or just pick out what you can see and leave nugs intact? any preferred harvesting method? thanks!


I let the flowers get super crispy and then roll/crush them on a tilted tray, let the seeds roll down to the lower side. I don't normally worry about the left overs. I tend to flower small plants or only dust a flower or two, so I don't have a ton of left overs to start with. The first chuck I ever did resulted in enough beans to feed the planet for at least two generations, I toned down significantly after that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Exaust fan went out - temps hit 102. When I was out watching my daughter perform. No visible damage except some tacoing on a couple of plants.
> Tried to calibrate my multimeter and the damn pen was reading 8.2 with the 7.0 calibration solution, wouldn't recognize. Been running my plants in the low 5's for who knows how long. Gotta run into town and buy another.
> Is there any recommendations on a favorite pen?


100 ante to bad , 160 will bubble paint tho. 

I’m really happy with my blue lab .
I like that it has a calibration reminder. 
Or you could switch to mega crop, n stop PHing , it’s always right where I want it .


----------



## genuity (Mar 4, 2019)

Blue lab for my ppm & yellow pen for the ph..


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Exaust fan went out - temps hit 102. When I was out watching my daughter perform. No visible damage except some tacoing on a couple of plants.
> Tried to calibrate my multimeter and the damn pen was reading 8.2 with the 7.0 calibration solution, wouldn't recognize. Been running my plants in the low 5's for who knows how long. Gotta run into town and buy another.
> Is there any recommendations on a favorite pen?


I have a blue lab and a cheap 80 dollar tds combo meter from amazon, I like the combo meter better and I think if I stay on top of calibration it will be just fine. 
I do have a recomendation for an exhaust fan tho...
AC infinity cloudline 9 t6 with temp and humidity set points.
https://www.acinfinity.com/component-cooling/inline-duct-fan-systems/cloudline-t6-quiet-inline-duct-fan-system-with-temperature-and-humidity-controller-6-inch/


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

The Ec meter in my pin still works fine, I may just go cheap n buy just the ph pen, but those Blue Lab combo meters do look cool.
I'll see what's in stock.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 4, 2019)

@Bakersfield 

What if you where not able to get home?
You should think about adding a fail safe controller like this 
 

(Pretty sure your running DEs) 

Once the temps get to hot, it will start dimming the lights , if the temp keeps climbing , it will start turning them off . 

I’m going to play with the sun rise n set too. 
50-115% to 115- 50%


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Bakersfield
> 
> What if you where not able to get home?
> You should think about adding a fail safe controller like this
> ...


I know, I could have burnt the house down!
That Gavita controller looks pretty trick.
I need to study up on these controllers.

The Nanolux I use, have an attachment for a controller that you access through an app on your phone. I never gave them much thought, still sort of old fashioned I guess.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2019)

6 seedling Black Gold F2s about ready for first up pot and looking hybreed right now. All similar and vigorous.

2 weeks and 4 Copper Chem f2 are not yet showing sex. Nice bushy topped plants are doing well and were up potted couple days ago. Mid hybreed and homogeneous so far. Hoping for 4 girls.

Smoking as in burning Cannabis right now. Sleeskunk F2 very Indica leaning and powerful shit. Lemon and pepper smells and and Skunk. Spacey high! Older complex strain from DNA/Seedsman. Dry mouth is significant when smoked as opposed to vaped.

One SleeMonky (my chuck) at 40 days is small Bush that stinks like cedar and flowers and something else today. Very sticky and frosty with smallish buds that have now begun to fill out. Pistils getting red orange but new ones also.

Something has me very wordy today!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

Under the milky way - Wicked Clementine Bx X Goblins Gold @ day 35
Shorter more-o-ghani pheno's
 
 

Here's a more hybrid example.
This one has had nutrient sensitivities since veg, but she's got the makings of a large yielder.
She's about 3 feet of cola and I think she is going to explode.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I let the flowers get super crispy and then roll/crush them on a tilted tray, let the seeds roll down to the lower side. I don't normally worry about the left overs. I tend to flower small plants or only dust a flower or two, so I don't have a ton of left overs to start with. The first chuck I ever did resulted in enough beans to feed the planet for at least two generations, I toned down significantly after that.


hah, I purposely just did one young plant in a 1 gal, and from what i've seen so far she seems pretty packed with beans. I will try that. Maybe just use all the leftovers to make some bubble hash. I've been wanting an excuse to get one of those little washing machines and try bubblehash. 


BigHornBuds said:


> 100 ante to bad , 160 will bubble paint tho.
> 
> I’m really happy with my blue lab .
> I like that it has a calibration reminder.
> Or you could switch to mega crop, n stop PHing , it’s always right where I want it .


Mega crop is whats up. I just thought it was all hype and marketing, but I have a better looking garden on Mega Crop than I ever did running Nectar, GH trio, anything else. And I spend 1/10th of the time dicking around with it. Never pH anymore hardly, and its always good. I just feed an average regimine and I get results I like. I"m not saying i'm the best grower growing the best shit, I just am just personally pleased with MC results.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

that ph thing is really remarkable, to me. Had to buy ph down my whole life seems like and now if I use one or two drops, that's it, lol. Tryin to use an almost empty bottle up, but don't need it. I see that dynagrow ad on here and know what run Megacrop off, and I can't hardly believe it. lol. There is no comparison, no matter who paid advertising rates.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that ph thing is really remarkable, to me. Had to buy ph down my whole life seems like and now if I use one or two drops, that's it, lol. Tryin to use an almost empty bottle up, but don't need it. I see that dynagrow ad on here and know what run Megacrop off, and I can't hardly believe it. lol. There is no comparison, no matter who paid advertising rates.


I've been on and off of here recently. Did I miss some drama or did somebody find something wrong with megacrop?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

I do the GH Lucas Formula and have done crops with the K.I.S.S. method of Lucas, using MaxiBloom, but I like the results with the liquids better.
I don't have to worry about too much, especially in DTW, but I mix my nutrients in 100 gallon batches and PH will drift as things sit around and buffer for a few days. The bennies I like to add also acidify the solution over time.
So I get to tinker with the Ph, It's fun.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I've been on and off of here recently. Did I miss some drama or did somebody find something wrong with megacrop?


No drama. It is said MC didn't renew their advertiser's agreement.
When Dyna gro first showed up,Megacrop dipped out.It seemed too coincedental TO ME and my tin foil hat went on,I even posted a nasty comment in the dyna gro thread to the effect of "Mc works..dyna gro can kicks rocks...." My first and only troll post. I was kinda proud of myself until,I found out they had nothing to do with the MC thread being locked and them leaving.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2019)

The juice is loose!

I'm really liking the Oran Jones #1, everyday the frost packs on a little thicker. The smell is nice but I'm not sure how it will play out but so far I'm stoked. I just threw 1 more into flower and a 3rd will go in a few days. So 2 more chances to find another female and see what's really shaking.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> No drama. It is said MC didn't renew their advertiser's agreement.
> When Dyna gro first showed up,Megacrop dipped out.It seemed too coincedental TO ME and my tin foil hat went on,I even posted a nasty comment in the dyna gro thread to the effect of "Mc works..dyna gro can kicks rocks...." My first and only troll post. I was kinda proud of myself until,I found out they had nothing to do with the MC thread being locked and them leaving.


Wait .
What? 
MC thread is locked ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, the original MC thread opened by Greenleaf was(not sure now haven't checked in maybe a week or so) Was/is locked. There are a few MC threads by members now.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 4, 2019)

So this was my sour lime og male I had hoped to use. Unfortunately he is feeling gender fluid.


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 4, 2019)

Megacrop works great and the price is fantastic. My only problem was that the first couple times I used it my plants stayed green all the way through flower and I think I could taste it. So now I make sure to reduce the megacrop to like 4 grams/gallon and switch to GrowMore flowering cal-mag with no nitrogen after everything's done stretching. It seems to be working out so far. 

I go about 1.5g of megacrop cal-mag and 6g megacrop in veg and early flower, then drop the mc down, switch the cal-mag, and add 1-3g of their bloom powder for the rest of flower. It's so simple and cheap, and now that I've been getting the kind of fade I want, I don't think there's been any reduction in quality or yield compared to when I used dozens of bottles.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 4, 2019)

So I was kinda bummed about my hermie sour lime og male. Fortunately this will allow me to flower out my gojis. Gonna cross my fingers this time will work out. Goji has given me hell but I’m determined to get some f2s as long as I have living parents, just transplanted daddy so I can count on a decent food source and infrequent watering. Have a couple of pinesoul cuts I’ll transplant and put under HID. One way or another I’ll get Er done


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 5, 2019)

Houstini said:


> View attachment 4292279 Well, the mimosa mom moved in with daddy for a few days. I’ve taken this opportunity to hit up branches on the rest with some RD moonshine haze pollen. 3 Slymeball phenoes, 2 love triangle, a tangie x jilly bean and the sour lime og should make for some good haze crosses


Hope these don't turn into hermies. Best of luck chuck...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ever worry about damaging a root during transplanting ?
> View attachment 4293390 Don’t .


What is the purpose of trimming roots? 
Congrats on the reveg BTW...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am presently vegging *Greenpoints *_Chickasaw Cooler, Cackleberry, Jelly Pie_ and lucky 7's along with *Thug Pug's* _Banana Breath _and *Oni's* _Tropsanto (_fems_). _All were started same time. The _Banana Breaths_, _Jelly Pie's_ and _Cackleberries_ are the standouts so far. The _Banana Breaths_ are beastly, but _Cackleberry_ is not far behind in size and beauty. These are going to be a pollen chuck with a _Banana Breath_ male. I might try to keep a _Cackleberry_ male for the next run.Pretty wild starting 36 seeds at once and dwindling down to 16 of the best to move forward with.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 5, 2019)

My Eco Tstr TDS and PH pens have been work horses. The on button split on my TDS pen and I'm about to switch over to some dry salt coco tests so I am gonna get the Bluelab combo that just sits in my res and runs off of three AAA batteries.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PD2N8Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_qlRFCbFKNVJBD


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is the purpose of trimming roots?
> Congrats on the reveg BTW...


In the case of the pic , it’s to take a plant from a 10g pot to a 3g one .
A revegging plant doesn’t need 10 gallons .

But if you have a root bound plant it can be beneficial. When you plant a root bound plant , the plants roots will have “memory” they will want to stay tight to the center and not want to branch out into the new space as much . (The main feeding roots)
If you make 4 cuts (about the bottom 1/3 of the roots in 1/4s) grab from the bottom n pull to 4 “fingers” this will air prune them and promote new growth, in different directions.
(Edit .... you’ll want to transplant after that , not put it back in the same pot) 

Revegging isn’t hard .
Recently
I’ve been playing with light cycles at the end of flowering , and now it is even easier.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is the purpose of trimming roots?
> Congrats on the reveg BTW...


if your uppotting to a slightly larger pot, not a huge different, root trim will help. If you have a huge plant growing crazy, when you transplant, you can trim roots. I've seen many trim super long clone roots.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> In the case of the pic , it’s to take a plant from a 10g pot to a 3g one .
> A revegging plant doesn’t need 10 gallons .
> 
> But if you have a root bound plant it can be beneficial. When you plant a root bound plant , the plants roots will have “memory” they will want to stay tight to the center and not want to branch out into the new space as much . (The main feeding roots)
> ...


funny thing is, I bet Megacrop will still have a slow and steady positive influx of customers and Dyna's estimated increase won't be as projected. jmho. But all water under the bridge by now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> In the case of the pic , it’s to take a plant from a 10g pot to a 3g one .
> A revegging plant doesn’t need 10 gallons .
> 
> But if you have a root bound plant it can be beneficial. When you plant a root bound plant , the plants roots will have “memory” they will want to stay tight to the center and not want to branch out into the new space as much . (The main feeding roots)
> ...


I've pulled plants out of a flat to transplant into buckets for revegging, a couple of different times, with 100% success. I never put 2 and 2 together, that it may be beneficial to do so.
I will be testing this out again soon, if anything I'm growing is exceptional enough for a reveg.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if your uppotting to a slightly larger pot, not a huge different, root trim will help. If you have a huge plant growing crazy, when you transplant, you can trim roots. I've seen many trim super long clone roots.


I pulled my dosidos out of my undercurrent a few weeks ago, moving and not enough time to finish. Anyway, I cut her root mass in half to transplant into coco. She didn't even skip a beat, never quit praying. Kinda blew me away there was no shock.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Seen some old dudes bonsai the fuck out of mother plants and keep them small short, but stout and alive and they trimmed that root mass. I still get a chill messin with em, lol, for a long time I didn't want to disturb em at all. After seeing some things, Im careful, but not quite as gentle as I thought in the past. And not scared of em, lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> In the case of the pic , it’s to take a plant from a 10g pot to a 3g one .
> A revegging plant doesn’t need 10 gallons .
> 
> But if you have a root bound plant it can be beneficial. When you plant a root bound plant , the plants roots will have “memory” they will want to stay tight to the center and not want to branch out into the new space as much . (The main feeding roots)
> ...


Is there a secret to revegging? 
I've always just put em on 18/6 light schedule and water only.

There are two plants in my garage revegging in 3 gallon bags. I could trim roots and stick em in small buckets if it would help. 
What do you think?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is there a secret to revegging?
> I've always just put em on 18/6 light schedule and water only.
> 
> There are two plants in my garage revegging in 3 gallon bags. I could trim roots and stick em in small buckets if it would help.
> What do you think?


I reveg in the veg area i have noticed they seem to reveg a alittle faster if you up the nitrogen after a day or two


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Seen some old dudes bonsai the fuck out of mother plants and keep them small short, but stout and alive and they trimmed that root mass. I still get a chill messin with em, lol, for a long time I didn't want to disturb em at all. After seeing some things, Im careful, but not quite as gentle as I thought in the past. And not scared of em, lol


i beat the ever loving shit out of some of my plants and roots as long as they arent in flower they almost never skip a beat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I reveg in the veg area i have noticed they seem to reveg a alittle faster if you up the nitrogen after a day or two


Mine are already pretty dark so I hesitate to feed them.
The best plant only has one tiny leaf and a couple of little buds.
I should take a pic since lights are still on...
-- edit --


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mine are already pretty dark so I hesitate to feed them.
> The best plant only has one tiny leaf and a couple of little buds.
> I should take a pic since lights are still on...


I have one reveging now but I left quite a bit of the lower still on the plant I’ll get a picture for you too


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2019)

Almond cookies x pura vida. Cookies n chem #2 f2


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mine are already pretty dark so I hesitate to feed them.
> The best plant only has one tiny leaf and a couple of little buds.
> I should take a pic since lights are still on...
> -- edit --
> View attachment 4294757


Here is my reveg


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is there a secret to revegging?
> I've always just put em on 18/6 light schedule and water only.
> 
> There are two plants in my garage revegging in 3 gallon bags. I could trim roots and stick em in small buckets if it would help.
> What do you think?


What’s the medium? 
If that’s not soil I’d .....
Cut holes in the bag to make it more “air pot” like 
I’d flush it good , with veg nutes or megacrop @ 1.0 , cal/mg & a enzyme to break down the dead roots . 
I wouldn’t mess with the roots right now till you see new growth. 

A lot of my success with reveg starts in veg , and is carried though flower, 
I don’t clean lower growth on the plants , let the larf live , this will make reveg easier. 

When you know you have a keeper for reveg, if you can get it back to 18-24 hours of light, a week before chop will speed things up a lot . N not affect the bud enough to matter , n saving the plant is more important imo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

I root prune,trim lower1/3rd off and score the root ball on 4 sides,when up potting,or coming from a rootbound state. Plants never skip a beat. I feel it encourages a more robust root system.


----------



## Strainly (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi everyone,

In cased you had missed it, ShapingFire latest podcast episode dropped 

https://blubrry.com/shapingfire/41688932/cannabis-seeds-sharing-and-public-patents-with-guest-alan-from-strainly


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Strainly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In cased you had missed it, ShapingFire latest podcast episode dropped
> 
> https://blubrry.com/shapingfire/41688932/cannabis-seeds-sharing-and-public-patents-with-guest-alan-from-strainly


what up strainly?! havent seen you since the last time you stopped in to give yourself a plug.. how you been? Got any good chucks to show bro?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> hah, I purposely just did one young plant in a 1 gal, and from what i've seen so far she seems pretty packed with beans. I will try that. Maybe just use all the leftovers to make some bubble hash. I've been wanting an excuse to get one of those little washing machines and try bubblehash.
> 
> Mega crop is whats up. I just thought it was all hype and marketing, but I have a better looking garden on Mega Crop than I ever did running Nectar, GH trio, anything else. And I spend 1/10th of the time dicking around with it. Never pH anymore hardly, and its always good. I just feed an average regimine and I get results I like. I"m not saying i'm the best grower growing the best shit, I just am just personally pleased with MC results.


I won a pound if MC. Humidity got to it n I had to freeze it. It's thawed now into a lumpy pebble filledpaste...
Still gonna use it tho on my non organics (less highreguarded plants)

Has this happened to anyone else's MC?


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 5, 2019)

I have only revegged a couple times but i trim it to just 3 or 4 short tops and cut a good half of the roots off and transplant them to fresh veg soil with higher n. Usually takes a few weeks for me to see that new growth. Oh and i have always done 24/0 with the lights.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> what up strainly?! havent seen you since the last time you stopped in to give yourself a plug.. how you been? Got any good chucks to show bro?


You mean that thread that got deleted when people posted about what a cluster the site was and how often people were being scammed? That plug?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> You mean that thread that got deleted when people posted about what a cluster the site was and how often people were being scammed? That plug?


Ya big buddy always coming in to make sure we have the latest, and completely unsolicited, strainly news... 

Ive actually copped a few packs of chuckers through strainly fwiw.. but dude just always drop in out of nowhere like "HI EVERYBODY... Check out whats new at strainly..... strainly... STRAINLY.. STRAINLY..STRAAAIINNNLLLLY"


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 5, 2019)

I was tempted to check it out, but the more I looked into it the more sketchy it seemed. To easy to get scammed, not worth the risk for me personally. When the thread disappeared, it pretty much confirmed my gut feeling.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 5, 2019)

Fuck the Hash Slinging Slasher

Meet,

The Strainly Strangler!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I won a pound if MC. Humidity got to it n I had to freeze it. It's thawed now into a lumpy pebble filledpaste...
> Still gonna use it tho on my non organics (less highreguarded plants)
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else's MC?


Has happened to me,not to the extent you've experienced.Once thawed and dried mine was clumpy,never went back to a powder state.I weighed it and used it as I normally would.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

*Pic Heavy long post.*
I have 3 *NOT* Goofy Grapes a couple of weeks into flower,stretch is over.@J.James @Bakersfield here are the plants I spoke of in the GPS thread.
2 of them decided they wanted to be twins and outcast their other sibling.
They didn't stretch much.All 3 went in at the same height.
Once stretch hit,they started tossing out single blades leaves,reveg style yet they continued to set flower.
No light leakes,no ph issues,no handwatering issues.They don't dry out as fast under the qb's as my girls do under the cobs.
The 3rd Goofy Grape hasn't skipped a beat and is nearly twice their size.
Pics.2 Goofy Grapes mentioned in the foreground 3rd in the back praying.1 gal smarties.
Another shot of #3  The Twisted Sisters  Multi terminal colas yessir! This shows where it started,normal growth until they freaked out.The only thing different in my environment out of the norm is my humidity.
It's been relatively lower than my usually floating range.I know my vpd is not optimal atm in my QB tent.  I'll adjust my enviro as much as I can control.I don't baby plants they must adjust to my situation, love and passion for them or they can kick rocks.
They all smell lovely,sharp grape funk stem rubs.
I didn't take clones and will reveg all 3 for a second run.I try to make it a point to get in at least 1 clone run of a new bean.The clones will go into my ppk system.
My bad,about the long post.I didn't feel like breaking it up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 5, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I won a pound if MC. Humidity got to it n I had to freeze it. It's thawed now into a lumpy pebble filledpaste...
> Still gonna use it tho on my non organics (less highreguarded plants)
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else's MC?





CoB_nUt said:


> Has happened to me,not to the extent you've experienced.Once thawed and dried mine was clumpy,never went back to a powder state.I weighed it and used it as I normally would.


Same experience, humidity got to mine in a relatively dry area, so i jarred all of it up in that nalgene plastic style jars. half clump half powder, works just fine. still dissolves in water, lol. 



blowincherrypie said:


> what up strainly?! havent seen you since the last time you stopped in to give yourself a plug.. how you been? Got any good chucks to show bro?


Yeah, I've been to their site a few times, and no more. Seems like scam city. no reason to not buy from breeders or trade with people you "know" from forums.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *Pic Heavy long post.*
> I have 3 @genuity Goofy Grapes a couple of weeks into flower,stretch is over.@J.James @Bakersfield here are the plants I spoke of in the GPS thread.
> 2 of them decided they wanted to be twins and outcast their other sibling.
> They didn't stretch much.All 3 went in at the same height.
> ...


Them look crazy... you get them from SCSB?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s the medium?
> If that’s not soil I’d .....
> Cut holes in the bag to make it more “air pot” like
> I’d flush it good , with veg nutes or megacrop @ 1.0 , cal/mg & a enzyme to break down the dead roots .
> ...


It's "semi-organic" soil. 
They didn't fade as much as I had hoped, which looks like an advantage for reveg.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2019)

2 weeks to see what sex these Copper Chem f2 are that @Amos Otis sent. Like a few other Chems or Chem related plants, no preflowers, they just start shooting lots of pistils out of top buds. Looks4/6 girls but I'm not 100% yet. Nice plants with each just a bit different from each other. All lean toward wider leaves, have decent branches to train and liked topping. Some stretch beginning.

7/7 Space Monkey F2s up in Solos. 1/5 girl first run so we will see what happens.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *Pic Heavy long post.*
> I have 3 @genuity Goofy Grapes a couple of weeks into flower,stretch is over.@J.James @Bakersfield here are the plants I spoke of in the GPS thread.
> 2 of them decided they wanted to be twins and outcast their other sibling.
> They didn't stretch much.All 3 went in at the same height.
> ...


Is your timer coming on during the night cycle? All those single leaves remind me of a flowering plant trying to reveg.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's "semi-organic" soil.
> They didn't fade as much as I had hoped, which looks like an advantage for reveg.


I have no idea what u should do with soil, 
Even outdoors, I don’t use soil , lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them look crazy... you get them from SCSB?


Yessir,along with honeystomper and c99xhicock haze(bhb) at the time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is your timer coming on during the night cycle? All those single leaves remind me of a flowering plant trying to reveg.


Nope,timer is set for 10/14.Working fine.It does look like what my revegging plants look like,but no leaks or timer issues.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nope,timer is set for 10/14.Working fine.It does look like what my revegging plants look like,but no leaks or timer issues.


Do you and @J.James use the same lighting?
Could be a common denominator.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you and @J.James use the same lighting?
> Could be a common denominator.


These were under a qb 96 v2 elite in veg,and under qb120's 3500k in flower.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

@genuity,I guess I should ask.Do these look like your goofy grape?


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @genuity,I guess I should ask.Do these look like your goofy grape?


Not like any of the 30 plants I ran(15 females) & you should definitely be getting more mimosa smells also.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2019)

Went to the hydro store to look for a ph pen. Those guys wanted double what I could get the same model for on Amazon. They even wanted $65 for a new bulb for the model I own. I bought an 
*HM DIGITAL PH Meter PH-80 *
For $80
I need to stop going to these guys.
I have to find a cheap online source for nutrients that doesn't charge an arm and leg for shipping.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not like any of the 30 plants I ran(15 females) & you should definitely be getting more mimosa smells also.


Hmmm....ffs. I thought I was safe being that I ordered from dude before his shit went left.Quite possibly I got mine during his arduous times.

I have no experience with Mimosa, I don't know what it smells like. I'm somewhat familiar with Clementine if It's the same citrusy orange Clementine in La Plata' s Colorado Clementine.Had 2 beans of that both were male,but 1 the loud citrus orange one,stood out.
No experience with purple punch either.

Now,the decision is to run them and see what's up with these unknowns or thrash and trash 'em and free up space. I have my own damn bagseed if I want surprises..lol.

Edit* @genuity I will kindly take your name off the post.Certainly don't want people to think these are yours.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hmmm....ffs. I thought I was safe being that I ordered from dude before his shit went left.Quite possibly I got mine during his arduous times.
> 
> I have no experience with Mimosa, I don't know what it smells like. I'm somewhat familiar with Clementine if It's the same citrusy orange Clementine in La Plata' s Colorado Clementine.Had 2 beans of that both were male,but 1 the loud citrus orange one,stood out.
> No experience with purple punch either.
> ...


I don’t have anything good to say about SCSB , (but I don’t think he fucked with the beans) I had this happen to me with my Purple Badlands . And I see it happening to my Black Afgaini right now , Ive been stressing it pretty hard . 
If your getting anything that stands out to you, that you like , I’d cut clones , toss the one in flower , or just toss them now .


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hmmm....ffs. I thought I was safe being that I ordered from dude before his shit went left.Quite possibly I got mine during his arduous times.
> 
> I have no experience with Mimosa, I don't know what it smells like. I'm somewhat familiar with Clementine if It's the same citrusy orange Clementine in La Plata' s Colorado Clementine.Had 2 beans of that both were male,but 1 the loud citrus orange one,stood out.
> No experience with purple punch either.
> ...


Na let my name stay..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

Too late bro.It's not cool IMO, to put a man's name on something that isn't his.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2019)

Cutting back on medium & veg time
 
Going to run these with coco.. 
Then back to blocks & slabs


----------



## nc208 (Mar 5, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *Pic Heavy long post.*
> I have 3 *NOT* Goofy Grapes a couple of weeks into flower,stretch is over.@J.James @Bakersfield here are the plants I spoke of in the GPS thread.
> 2 of them decided they wanted to be twins and outcast their other sibling.
> They didn't stretch much.All 3 went in at the same height.
> ...


Are any of the leaves curling or twisting alot? like a spiral almost?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2019)

So, here's what I'm calling my First of the @mohicans (random volunteer allowed to finish out) at what my calendar says is 35 days of 1212 from seed.(I'm fairly certain I didn't enter the start date until she was weeks along.) Great structure, but maybe the least frosty plant I've grown in a while.  

So far, from my first chuck, reports are a couple(bordering on a few) hermies, a couple males, 1 female with good frost and no structure, 1 female good structure and no frost and a few tbd. 

Breeding, for me, has been kinda like when I tried golfing. That shit looked easy on tv.

Also, anyone familiar with 1212 from seed feel free to comment. She's my first.

Edit:to add pics


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 5, 2019)

Knocked up or just burnt pistols??
I hit my Mothers Milk with pollen I had stored from the Mimosa male Feb 18 and again Feb 22 and this is what I've got:


Cant quite tell whats up with it. Im questioning if the pollen I stored is even viable. It worked great on the Mimosa girls when pollinating from the plant because shes seeded as hell.
Mimosa Seeded @ 38 days from flip:


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, here's what I'm calling my First of the @mohicans (random volunteer allowed to finish out) at what my calendar says is 35 days of 1212 from seed.(I'm fairly certain I didn't enter the start date until she was weeks along.) Great structure, but maybe the least frosty plant I've grown in a while. View attachment 4295084 View attachment 4295085
> 
> So far, from my first chuck, reports are a couple(bordering on a few) hermies, a couple males, 1 female with good frost and no structure, 1 female good structure and no frost and a few tbd.
> 
> ...


This is my run atm 12/12 from seed breakcheck from @bigworm6969


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Knocked up or just burnt pistols??
> I hit my Mothers Milk with pollen I had stored from the Mimosa male Feb 18 and again Feb 22 and this is what I've got:
> View attachment 4295093
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that looks just like what happened to me with frozen goji pollen. I could see pollen on flowers and hairs died but no seeds, no swelling but at same time the plant hit with frozen tangerine power pollen was showing swollen calyxes.

If I had to guess its not looking good. I went through buds hit with that goji and only found 1 bean in two black dogs and a few in the 3 lvtk clones i had so pretty sure those came from tang pow pollen coming off the 1 clone I hit.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 6, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Are any of the leaves curling or twisting alot? like a spiral almost?


No sir,Just 1 bladed prayers.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, here's what I'm calling my First of the @mohicans (random volunteer allowed to finish out) at what my calendar says is 35 days of 1212 from seed.(I'm fairly certain I didn't enter the start date until she was weeks along.) Great structure, but maybe the least frosty plant I've grown in a while. View attachment 4295084 View attachment 4295085
> 
> So far, from my first chuck, reports are a couple(bordering on a few) hermies, a couple males, 1 female with good frost and no structure, 1 female good structure and no frost and a few tbd.
> 
> ...


I've done quite a bit 12/12 from seed, if you got questions shoot.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's "semi-organic" soil.
> They didn't fade as much as I had hoped, which looks like an advantage for reveg.


that's always my problem when i find something nice. It will fade super hard and I'll end up hitting it with some 20-20-20 just so it will reveg. If I was anal i'd throw the dirt out, but I'll be honest, it goes right back in the bin lol.

I'm "Organic-enough"


----------



## hillbill (Mar 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Knocked up or just burnt pistols??
> I hit my Mothers Milk with pollen I had stored from the Mimosa male Feb 18 and again Feb 22 and this is what I've got:
> View attachment 4295093
> 
> ...


Pistils have turned brown and began to retract in 2 days or so after pollination at my house. Pollen may have had it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Knuckleheads Stash
(Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies) X Excalibur (OG18 x Stardawg)
 

Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies (Greenpoint) Thanks again to my bean Santa   You know who you are and you're awesome sauce.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Winter Solstice from Hiero Gamos! loving the early branching


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

helluva thing, them labels, comin off and such. Be a indica dom strain test, Ima thinkin, lol. Dank Sinatra f2s, Swamp Donkey Sunni D, some others. Short stout doho x cookie crisp f3. Candyshops. Fuckin labels. Did notice, per the root trimming discussion prior, when I massaged the girls out of the grow bags and i know what everyone thinks of growbags, lol, pressed for funds, anyhow, when given a good shake before repotting, I noticed the fresh, healthy long stringy roots had been bent, I believe and come right off the rootball. White, smelled good, came right off. I didn't have to trim, I just had to shake a lil, not hard, off they came. Gotta love that part.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Well depending on how they grow I think my next chuck will be with a slurricane male if I get 1 outta of the 3 seedlings going.

It will be hitting the 2 black dogs, lvtk, mendo x bubba and possibly oran jones #1.

I also have 2 more oran jones, a goji x tang pow (sunny d v2), 1 tang pow sexing so if any are female they may get hit too. 

It'll be at least a month before Ill know whats what but Im excited to see what the slurri f1s will do!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Was gonna use the new tang pow male cuz he is balling up now but Ive already got tons of tp cross beans to hunt through so I figure Ill wait for the cane male.

Lvtk x slurrice= frostcaine


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was gonna use the new tang pow male cuz he is balling up now but Ive already got tons of tp cross beans to hunt through so I figure Ill wait for the cane male.
> 
> Lvtk x slurrice= frostcaine


LVTKane


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> LVTKane


Sounds like a man that walked the earth, many years ago.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

I wanted to wait until I was sure of what went down with my Goji Og F2s before posting.
It looks like my project is gonna be a bust too. I've been away from home too much lately and it shows in my garden. 

So, everything went along as planned. I pollinated the girls heavily by hand and pistols receded, but...….
*sigh* ...the Blueberry Shortcake threw balls and got her 
 

Seeded up good but no way to confirm whats what so I'll save the healthy seeds for a rainy day and hit this next round of Goji clones with the remaining pollen. I'm glad I had more then one male to collect from. 

Did anyone have success with Goji Og F2?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like a man that walked the earth, many years ago.


Or a new Lincoln? Maybe a new crossover? 



Tangerine_ said:


> I wanted to wait until I was sure of what went down with my Goji Og F2s before posting.
> It looks like my project is gonna be a bust too. I've been away from home too much lately and it shows in my garden.
> 
> So, everything went along as planned. I pollinated the girls heavily by hand and pistols receded, but...….
> ...


I know Im weird but when I hear things like that I'm like "hmmm... I wonder what you'd find in them" lol


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was gonna use the new tang pow male cuz he is balling up now but Ive already got tons of tp cross beans to hunt through so I figure Ill wait for the cane male.
> 
> Lvtk x slurrice= frostcaine


That should be a great cross


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wanted to wait until I was sure of what went down with my Goji Og F2s before posting.
> It looks like my project is gonna be a bust too. I've been away from home too much lately and it shows in my garden.
> 
> So, everything went along as planned. I pollinated the girls heavily by hand and pistols receded, but...….
> ...


I did end up getting goji f2s so just give me the word and I can send you some for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Or a new Lincoln? Maybe a new crossover?
> 
> 
> 
> I know Im weird but when I hear things like that I'm like "hmmm... I wonder what you'd find in them" lol


Oh I'll definitely look thru few and if anyone else would like to I can save all of them rather than a handful. Ya never know. Some of the greatest varieties we have were accidentals. 

I'm actually interested in using this Blueberry Shortcake now that the terps have come thru and it probably would pair well with Goji but I'm thinking I'd like to do it the good old fashion way with a male BBS.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did end up getting goji f2s so just give me the word and I can send you some for sure.


Thanks for the generous offer  but I still have plenty of Goji to work with between plants, pollen, and a few beans. 

I was thinking of all the folks that had requested some. I figured between three of us making them they'd be plenty to around. 

I need to stop biting off so much and focus. Not kidding, I can be all over the map when it comes to projects.
Thought that was only a "guy thing". lol.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Went to the hydro store to look for a ph pen. Those guys wanted double what I could get the same model for on Amazon. They even wanted $65 for a new bulb for the model I own. I bought an
> *HM DIGITAL PH Meter PH-80 *
> For $80
> I need to stop going to these guys.
> I have to find a cheap online source for nutrients that doesn't charge an arm and leg for shipping.


eBay or Amazon has free shipping bro


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> eBay or Amazon has free shipping bro


I know but I needed it at the moment and I don't qualify for free shipping unless they're a prime retailer.
Now i get to return it because it's not completely water resistant as claimed.


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok, here it goes.

I’m currently attempting to make feminized seeds using cs.

I picked my blueberry #3 as my pollen mother and the seed mothers are northern lights, dinachem, blueberry #2 and #3, purple afghan kush #1.

The resulting crosses will be

Blueberry #3 x Blueberry #3
Blueberry #3 x Blueberry #2
Blueberry #3 x Northern Lights
Blueberry #3 x Dinachem
Blueberry #3 x Purple Afghan Kush #1

The first pollen mother i picked was not vigorous enough and after 2 weeks of spraying i gave up hope as it was too stressed to provide anything useful. Now i got a new pollen mother going and have been spraying for 3 days. Haven’t culled the old one too, just spraying every other day now.

First pollen mother


Second pollen mother


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

Was expecting 3 weeks not 3 Days  
Team lift? Team BigHorn 
Fit one together to see the layout and how my design fits ups in person vs paper . 
Need to shorten each one 9 inches.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like a man that walked the earth, many years ago.


And hammered all day long !

This the guy you talked bout? Or am I in left field?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> And hammered all day long !
> 
> This the guy you talked bout? Or am I in left field?View attachment 4295568


I heard he was just looking for his brother, not really trying to kick everyone's ass but had too.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I heard he was just looking for his brother, not really trying to kick everyone's ass but had too.


But I’m RL he was as drunk as Conway Twitty


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Was expecting 3 weeks not 3 Days View attachment 4295556
> Team lift? Team BigHorn View attachment 4295558
> Fit one together to see the layout and how my design fits ups in person vs paper .
> Need to shorten each one 9 inches.


So what's the plan with these? A cross brace and some wheels? They look pretty dope. Can't wait to see ya up and running again.

Was looking sweet last time...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> And hammered all day long !
> 
> This the guy you talked bout? Or am I in left field?View attachment 4295568


I was in the left field.
I was thinking of a combo of him, bible Caine and The Walking Dude rolled into a Blaxploitation hero villain, played by Samuel L. Jackson. Something Tarantino would write.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> So what's the plant with these? A cross brace and some wheels? They look pretty dope. Can't wait to see ya up and running again.
> 
> Was looking sweet last time...


They need some welding n beefing up, as right now they are not meant to be pushed n pulled . Just trying to figure it out with as little welding as I can , not to fuck up the powder coating . 
I’m going to hang it so the legs will also double as a trellis brace. 
I will be setting it up with uni strut trolly assembly’s . 20” left n right , crawl under to work on the backside. 
Lots of engineering, joints , n head scratching .


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I was in the left field.
> I was thinking of a combo of him, bible Caine and The Walking Dude rolled into a Blaxploitation hero villain, played by Samuel L. Jackson. Something Tarantino would write.


So basically a story involving Jules after the events of Pulp Fiction? I wouldn't hate seeing that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> So basically a story involving Jules after the events of Pulp Fiction? I wouldn't hate seeing that.


I love that movie!


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I love that movie!


Me too. I watch it 2-3 times a year and haven't gotten sick of it. One of my favorites for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Me too. I watch it 2-3 times a year and haven't gotten sick of it. One of my favorites for sure.


I like Jackie Brown almost as much.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I like Jackie Brown almost as much.


I haven't seen that in forever. I'm going to fire that on right meow.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I like Jackie Brown almost as much.


That's probably Tarantino's most under appreciated movie. It's right up there with Pulp Fiction for sure, in my estimation.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I haven't seen that in forever. I'm going to fire that on right meow.


I'm sorry, are you saying meow?


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> But I’m RL he was as drunk as Conway Twitty


You ever see George Jones' DUI arrest video? Priceless.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

No, but sounds like what I’m about too.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> You ever see George Jones' DUI arrest video? Priceless.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> No, but sounds like what I’m about too.


I tried to find it but it is erased off youtube and google so some big company must own rights to it.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 6, 2019)

There is more testing going on in here than in the breeders threads. You ever notice how the breeders who claim to not care about money are the ones who don't test.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tried to find it but it is erased off youtube and google so some big company must own rights to it.


I found it, 
He was only a little drunk ...


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> There is more testing going on in here than in the breeders threads. You ever notice how the breeders who claim to not care about money are the ones who don't test.


You would think those would be the ones that made sure everything was tested before being sent out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> There is more testing going on in here than in the breeders threads. You ever notice how the breeders who claim to not care about money are the ones who don't test.


I can vouch that you test and have your gear tested. Don't see Shorline Og running around acting crazy.


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Just walked in the door an hour ago from a lovely family holiday and have 6 x Goofy Grape, 6 x GMO x Dessert Breath and 6 x Pura Vida x Almond Cookies taking a bath. Looking forward to this little hunt. 

Will post pics when there is something interesting to report.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

Going to be taking some plants down and adding new ones to flower what to pop next?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2019)

Morning vape with Sleeskunk f2. A complex old world hybreed hit with Skunk #1. Got a smallish SleeMonkey at 6 weeks I flowered as it was only girl. Extremely white with trichs and smells like cedar and pine and ass. Very sticky.

Been making crosses and F2s for a while and very seldom had anything I didn’t find interesting and at least decent quality. I only do first generation usually or maybe a second cross. Most of the time though, I try to have one parent a IBL or stable worked f1.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> So what's the plan with these? A cross brace and some wheels? They look pretty dope. Can't wait to see ya up and running again.
> 
> Was looking sweet last time...



Now I’m thinking wheels n legs will be easier .
There will be A LOT of weight to hang from the ceiling , which has me worried ,

Already ordered all the uni struts etc ,
But this old guy once told me , don’t keep making a mistake just because you spent a long time making it.
The table was getting pretty fancy, no were close to the KISS theory .

I’ll use the struts when I build a new deck for sliding dog doors , maybe a moving planter trellis


evergreengardener said:


> Going to be taking some plants down and adding new ones to flower what to pop next?


I’ll send you a pack of testers if your having trouble picking .


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Now I’m thinking wheels n legs will be easier .
> There will be A LOT of weight to hang from the ceiling , which has me worried ,
> 
> Already ordered all the uni struts etc ,
> ...


I figured you'd just flip them so the ceiling braces were legs and brace 'em with something like this https://www.homedepot.ca/product/paulin-1-1-4x96-inch-slot-zinc-pltd-steel-angle/1000862038

Or just heavy ass guage flat steel stock drilled and tapped where you need it.

Put those in like an X accross the span. Some adapter plates for nice heavy duty wheels and you're in business.

I fucking love me some DIY, can't wait to see what you come up with man.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

Gen's SBB , I really like these plants


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

@BigHornBuds 
That's kinda what I got in my head lol. I can't help myself lol.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> @BigHornBuds
> That's kinda what I got in my head lol. I can't help myself lol.


That looks nice,like real nice..

I was sitting here thinking about wood tables.. not no more.


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Going to be taking some plants down and adding new ones to flower what to pop next?


I’ll be popping some goofy grape real soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> That looks nice,like real nice..
> 
> I was sitting here thinking about wood tables.. not no more.


Build one then let me see how it turns out  

DIY shit is my hobby lol. I see things and I'm like "Im not paying that" and then it's off to the fuckin races brain goes crazy with ideas. lol. ADHD is good for something.... focusing? Not so much, insane bombardment of ideas to the point remembering one becomes a chore? Yeah I got that lol, I got that in spades lol.

A curse and a blessing.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet Dixie from Brisco's Bargain Beans.Nearly 7 weeks from flip.I'm not proud of the neglect she's recieved from me(off schedule handwaterings).I already have her clone in my system for a better,healthier run.
  Clone run sitting right next to her.In the ppk system.I'll give her her just due during round 2.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 7, 2019)

Are those Goofy Grapes available anywhere still? @genuity


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Are those Goofy Grapes available anywhere still? @genuity


×2 I'd like to buy some genuine Goofys as well.

I'll check the site.My fault I kinda forgot you were doing your own thing.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Build one then let me see how it turns out
> 
> DIY shit is my hobby lol. I see things and I'm like "Im not paying that" and then it's off to the fuckin races brain goes crazy with ideas. lol. ADHD is good for something.... focusing? Not so much, insane bombardment of ideas to the point remembering one becomes a chore? Yeah I got that lol, I got that in spades lol.
> 
> A curse and a blessing.


Lol..

Last time I built something from scratch, it was my veg room(8 x 8 x  with a tree saw
I made that shit way to hard...lol

But that rack system with added wheels & X frame seems like he way to go..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 7, 2019)

My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey. 
Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML

"Porn is cheating"


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 7, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


Ha ha yeah that search history can be a bitch


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


WTF. That's messed up lol. Hilarious but messed up. Private fuckin browsing my dude, or if she caught you white handed then you need to get closin them windows faster my dude lol.






RIP


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> @BigHornBuds
> That's kinda what I got in my head lol. I can't help myself lol.


I don’t think it would be a good idea to use the legs that came with it , 13gauge angle won’t be able to support the load .
I’m going with caster wheels that don’t swivel and square tubing . 
I “telescoped” the rails in to add strength & shorten then riveted the cross members to stop the play . The legs will be welded to the frame , so I don’t think the X brace is needed the main span , and it would hit the res’ underneath. But will probably add something for the sides . 
  I’ll take them to the shop tomorrow n weld up the legs .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> That looks nice,like real nice..
> 
> I was sitting here thinking about wood tables.. not no more.


Same. I need to replace mine and those would work great in my set up.


BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


She attacked your shit over porn!? 
Tell me her issue was *not *getting an invite to share in the show?
And those poor seedlings 

I'm no saint either though. The last time I lost my shit I heaved a bottle of bar-b-q sauce at Mr Tangs head missing him by a mere inch.
He turned and exclaimed - "Wilma would NEVER treat Fred this way" and kept right on going.
LOL


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


Whenever that porn “Pirates” came out , my wife got it for me for our anniversary.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2019)

My woman threatened to burn my seeds, next time I'm out of town, then she started her you know and now she's back to normal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> My woman threatened to burn my seeds, next time I'm out of town, then she started her you know and now she's back to normal.


FINALLY! A man who "gets it"
The hormonal shift of estrogen insanity comes on BEFORE the actual "event" not during.

Every time a guy cracks a joke about riding the cotton pony I giggle. That's when you know you're in the safe zone, man.


All these young bloods need to pay closer attention their ladies calendar. Trust me. It might save your life.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> FINALLY! A man who "gets it"
> The hormonal shift of estrogen insanity comes on BEFORE the actual "event" not during.
> 
> Every time a guy cracks a joke about riding the cotton pony I giggle. That's when you know you're in safe zone, man.
> ...


FIFY


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

I use an ovulation app to notify me monthly of two things, when to hit it and when to quit it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> FINALLY! A man who "gets it"
> The hormonal shift of estrogen insanity comes on BEFORE the actual "event" not during.
> 
> Every time a guy cracks a joke about riding the cotton pony I giggle. That's when you know you're in safe zone, man.
> ...


.. If we're being honest.. for my wife the p stands for pre/post/probably now 

Right when i think I get things figured out... *WWHOOOPPPP* a curve ball to the head!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


I was growing at a buddies years ago. His GF at the time was anti ganja, she was at his house checking on his dog, found the tent, and chucked all of the plants. It was the last of my White Jones and some Bubba S1’s. I was very happy when they broke up.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I was growing at a buddies years ago. His GF at the time was anti ganja, she was at his house checking on his dog, found the tent, and chucked all of the plants. It was the last of my White Jones and some Bubba S1’s. I was very happy when they broke up.


FFS!!! Break up with me... Cut my clothes... break all my blunts... DO NOT TOUCH THE TENT BITCH!!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm making a little progress on the seed cleaners, would have posted on that seed thread, but I don't remember what it was called. This is good place for something like this anyway. @BigHornBuds thanks for hooking up the specs on these. I'll post finished pics too, I'm waiting on a sheet of lexan to finish these.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> FFS!!! Break up with me... Cut my clothes... break all my blunts... DO NOT TOUCH THE TENT BITCH!!


I was never anything but nice to her. A month or so before the incident she had gotten her truck stuck in a snow bank. I pulled her out and she promised me a nice loaf of zucchini bread. I never got any bread, that was the first sign of flaw.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. If we're being honest.. for my wife the p stands for pre/post/probably now
> 
> Right when i think I get things figured out... *WWHOOOPPPP* a curve ball to the head!


Just you wait for menopause.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Just you wait for menopause.


I have a disabled mother who I'm her caregiver... She's a hot flash having little saint


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I have a disabled mother who I'm her caregiver... She's a hot flash having little saint


I mean I ain't no walk in the park either, let's just be honest here, pretty sure manopause exists too.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2019)

My wife is fine but she stays away from the thermostat anymore.


----------



## Cavalry (Mar 7, 2019)

I went through 5 packs of DNA Kosher Kush and found a nice pheno, but it was difficult to clone, and too stretchy.
I decided to pollinate with my 303 Seeds Bio-Chem male.
Kosher leaning seed pant here, when I grow out the clones I'll bush them out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I mean I ain't no walk in the park either, let's just be honest here, pretty sure manopause exists too.


o hell ya.. and Im sure we could map out out hormonal cycles too. I wonder if us guys have SYNCED?!!?!  I remember when I first heard of all that.. human body is amazing for real



Cavalry said:


> I went through 5 packs of DNA Kosher Kush and found a nice pheno, but it was difficult to clone, and too stretchy.
> I decided to pollinate with my 303 Seeds Bio-Chem male.
> Kosher leaning seed pant here, when I grow out the clones I'll bush them out. View attachment 4295946 View attachment 4295947


I HEART FAT CHICKS!!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodega Bubblegum #10 x Nigerian Sunshine. Mom is past the Stardawg gassy terps and now smells like Bazooka Joe. It was a full-term pregnancy and flipped into flowering on December 12th. 

I'm gonna be a daddy!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Bodega Bubblegum #10 x Nigerian Sunshine. Mom is past the Stardawg gassy terps and now smells like Bazooka Joe. It was a full-term pregnancy and flipped into flowering on December 12th.
> 
> I'm gonna be a daddy!!
> 
> View attachment 4295966









we gon' have to swap some them bruddah!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 7, 2019)

Fruity Pebbles Cake, Pebbles Cake, Larrys Wedding, Larrys Pebble Cake lol I'm just happy I've one confirmed female of,

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1 
 

I'm about to flip some DEMO and Legend Breath in the 4x8 from Gen and currently sexing some Southern Slymballs and Meltdowns from BobBitchen in the 2x3. Some stand out plants already in structure and one of the SSballs stinks.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

Ran out of ZigZags today 
 

When you know what you like


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2019)

Larry's Wedding is the first one that came to mind.
Sour wedding
Wedded Pebbles
Pebbled Wedding
Soured Wedding/s
Sour/ed Cake
Pebbled Cake
Larry's Cake
Fruity Wedding(eh...maybe not)
Fruity Larry(eh..strike 2)
Fruity Larrys Wedding(I'm out)


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> we gon' have to swap some them bruddah!


For sure, I will have some others too. I need to get off my ass and buy some pucks.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Larry's Wedding is the first one that came to mind.
> Sour wedding
> Wedded Pebbles
> Pebbled Wedding
> ...


Sour Larry's Fruity Wedding? Hmm, I am obviously no help...


----------



## torontoke (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Larry's Wedding is the first one that came to mind.
> Sour wedding
> Wedded Pebbles
> Pebbled Wedding
> ...


For some reason this came to mind


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

A couple pics of the second Sunny D OG.. Shout to the homie!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ran out of ZigZags today
> View attachment 4295978
> 
> When you know what you like


9 though lol why not 10


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> 9 though lol why not 10


who the fuck counts! ya weirdo lolol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

This is the second Sweet Dixie from Brisco's! She is a little more frosty than her sis.. and a lil less preggers


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> who the fuck counts! ya weirdo lolol


It’s what I do I tend to be very observant.
 

This is what I buy since I found it I haven’t gone back Each box has a roll 9foot long they say that’s equal to 12 packs and for $20 you get 12 box’s that’s equal to 144 packs of papers a hell of a deal


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> It’s what I do I tend to be very observant.
> 
> This is what I buy since I found it I haven’t gone backView attachment 4296087Each box has a roll 9foot long they say that’s equal to 12 packs and for $20 you get 12 box’s that’s equal to 144 packs of papers a hell of a deal


I grow for my niece in OR that has GBM. She buys boxes of the pre-rolled cone papers and uses one of the sliding auto-coning devices. It beats the hell out of trying to do them all by hand to keep up with her smoking habit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> A couple pics of the second Sunny D OG.. Shout to the homie!
> View attachment 4296071 View attachment 4296072View attachment 4296075


Man that's a beauty! And a proud Momma too, that is kick ass to see. Those colors are really showing up in the offspring. The momma goji those beans came off of had some late flower coloring to her so it is cool to see it is expressed in the offspring.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> It’s what I do I tend to be very observant.
> View attachment 4296108
> 
> This is what I buy since I found it I haven’t gone back Each box has a roll 9foot long they say that’s equal to 12 packs and for $20 you get 12 box’s that’s equal to 144 packs of papers a hell of a deal


I've used those, I like them quite a bit. You get a nice customizable paper.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> 9 though lol why not 10


I don’t know, I just go with my buzz, n I favor some numbers more then others . 
I see everything in numbers, way too much acid in my younger years I suppose. 
Years of abuse will leave you a bit strange .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

Another Oran Jones is showing her stuff and I'm hoping the last seedling shows her stuff, rather than his stuff. The bottom one with the weird leaf finger is the female the one above it is the other one that hasn't shown. 
Here are a couple shots of the further along OJ
  
here is momma lvtk (I'm holding her) and her daughter OJ, looks very similar


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Larry's Wedding is the first one that came to mind.
> Sour wedding
> Wedded Pebbles
> Pebbled Wedding
> ...


Flintstone Wedding


----------



## Houstini (Mar 7, 2019)

A tangie x jilly bean I’m testing for a friend. She has sweet satsuma strawberry and mildly skunky. 35 days


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sour Larry's Fruity Wedding? Hmm, I am obviously no help...





CoB_nUt said:


> Larry's Wedding is the first one that came to mind.
> Sour wedding
> Wedded Pebbles
> Pebbled Wedding
> ...


How bout Naked Wilma?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> How bout Naked Wilma?


Betty was sexier imo.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 8, 2019)

A little Triple.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Betty was sexier imo.


I hope you aren't talking about the movie, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I hope you aren't talking about the movie, lol.


Lol, 
Hole lot of Rosie 


Ya, no thanks I’d pass on that one for sure


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

LMAO

I love this thread. Lots of humor and awesome plants and their offspring


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I hope you aren't talking about the movie, lol.


Lmaooo ugh  nope! Cartoon my man cartoon.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lmaooo ugh  nope! Cartoon my man cartoon.


John Goodman played a good Fred though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 8, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> John Goodman played a good Fred though.


The best. Actually in my mind he is fred even in the cartoons now,after seeing the movie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

yabba dabba dabba do now


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

Yabba dabba do and cheers to you.....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2019)

Not my chuck but it is a chuck nonetheless and I thought you folks might enjoy it. I have had pink and purple hairs before but this Grandmaster Tahoe x Roadkill Unicorn is a first with nice colored trichs happening at day 23 from flip.
 

Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Not my chuck but it is a chuck nonetheless and I thought you folks might enjoy it. I have had pink and purple hairs before but this Grandmaster Tahoe x Roadkill Unicorn is a first with nice colored trichs happening at day 23 from flip.
> View attachment 4296673
> 
> Cheers


Those are some fat purple trich heads. I look forward to a smoke report.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those are some fat purple trich heads. I look forward to smoke report.


Each and every cluster on the plant has them. I could just see a bit of color with my eye. But once I clicked on the picture after posting in my journal I realized it was the trichs. 
Just figured you folks might find it as cool as I do .

Cheers


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Each and every cluster on the plant has them. I could just see a bit of color with my eye. But once I clicked on the picture after posting in my journal I realized it was the trichs.
> Just figured you folks might find it as cool as I do .
> 
> Cheers


Make some pretty dry sift


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Make some pretty dry sift


My Sundae Stallion gave me purple dry sift. 
It was more of a grayish lavender but clearly distinguishable against the other dry sift piles. 
Its a cool trait, no doubt.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2019)

These are another chuck that is not mine. But were gifted along with the GMT x RKU
They are More cowbell x Lucky Charmsf3 
Day 38 from flip
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Not my chuck but it is a chuck nonetheless and I thought you folks might enjoy it. I have had pink and purple hairs before but this Grandmaster Tahoe x Roadkill Unicorn


Is that a @kmog33 creation?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that a @kmog33 creation?


I am actually not sure. I know the person who gifted them to me did not make them. But made the MC x LC and the Landos stash f2s I have going. I will try to confirm who made the GMT x RKU and report back.

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am actually not sure. I know the person who gifted them to me did not make them. But made the MC x LC and the Landos stash f2s I have going.


Name that chucker? This last sounds like @torontoke


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

paper's what are those?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> These are another chuck that is not mine. But were gifted along with the GMT x RKU
> They are More cowbell x Lucky Charmsf3
> Day 38 from flip
> View attachment 4296690
> ...


I'm at work so no meme to go with it but
"I'm gonna need more cowbell" in my best Chris Walkens voice.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Name that chucker? This last sounds like @torontoke


It has been confirmed I was wrong about the GMT x RKU. It is Torontotoke who has chucked all 3. My apologies on the misinformation.

Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> paper's what are those?


What brand you prefer? White owl arent bad but the flavored ones are a bit strong.

We used to do the garcia vega green leaf back when shwagg was all we had, damn 90s.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

@BigHornBuds 
C99p x HH showing in veg, ballparking 5 weeks plus, gonna flip to flower soon, very uniform, would have been totally even if I gave it enough room.
  
Also have a C998 x HH and HHF2 that have just shown after about a week in. The HH looks like it's gonna stretch like you said so I am tying it back to a trellis.

@macsnax after a boy and culling one i have one CC f2 I going, sharing digs with the party cup cojack x honeybee f3. I know it looks sad but I think this is the best way to make something out of it.
 
Almost everything had a bit of a rough go missing 2 days of watering this week due to ski trip, but it was worth it.
Cojack x honeybee f3
   
There is almost some frost beginning to form roughly day 57 of 12/12 from seed and a distinct smell - baby powder maybe? Kinda flowerey. I will focus future updates on this one - 
 
IMO it represents the strain well when left do its thing and not pushed to the back or ignored or otherwise abused like the other ones have been.

Moved the 1.5 gal that was in the middle on the bottom to the upper corner, it was getting too close to the light.

  
That's why the HH got trellised, its going there.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm east coast so it's blunts = Phillies
West go El = El producto


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

Good old phillies. Now Im gonna have to roll one up this weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

people laugh at how I smoke but trust me nothing better then a blunt smoked through a bubbler..


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm east coast so it's blunts = Phillies
> West go El = El producto


Naw east coast blunts are Dutch master all day


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


I only use porn as a sleep aid, but. . . . . open up a incognito window and go about your business.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Name that chucker? This last sounds like @torontoke


Lucky guess sir



evergreengardener said:


> Naw east coast blunts are Dutch master all day


Not sure if we are the east coast or the north coast up here but all I see being used now are backwoods


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Naw east coast blunts are Dutch master all day


I tried dutch once, don't like the full size cigars, I do use the rillos they are my go to pinner blunt lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 8, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Lucky guess sir
> 
> 
> Not sure if we are the east coast or the north coast up here but all I see being used now are backwoods


Backwoods are trash but the new “hip” way to smoke you gotta roll like a 1/8 into one or its just way to much leaf

I mostly smoke joints and my bong now. But when I do smoke a blunt its always a Dutch


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yabba dabba do and cheers to you.....
> View attachment 4296668


Is that mac all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

My growmies use shade leaf to roll blunts it's like $20 for 1/4 lb from leaf only.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 8, 2019)

@Amos Otis orgi packing on the frost chop is near


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Lucky guess sir


No luck at all, amigo. I don't forget who the good guys are. 



evergreengardener said:


> @Amos Otis orgi packing on the frost chop is nearView attachment 4296751


And speaking of the good guys......oh, hi evergreen !


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

one of my chucks.. she is Chem Sister x (ecsd x c99) 






to bad her monster sister was a nana machine ...project over..This is why you TEST.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> one of my chucks.. she is Chem Sister x (ecsd x c99)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is a shame. That first one looks damn good too. Plus ecsd and c99 sound great. I wonder if it was the ecsd that passed the nanner gene?


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunny D og at day 35 by @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sunny D og at day 35 by @thenotsoesoteric View attachment 4296758


She's chunking up nicely bro! Can't wait to see her in late flower, wonder if she'll throw out some purple colors. Cheers!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn, that is a shame. That first one looks damn good too. Plus ecsd and c99 sound great. I wonder if it was the ecsd that passed the nanner gene?


Both sister and ecsd are late nana producers. I would have kept the 1st one in the garden as she was super potent. I somehow couldn't find the clone of her, shit happens when you have like 100 girls.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She's chunking up nicely bro! Can't wait to see her in late flower, wonder if she'll throw out some purple colors. Cheers!


Here is another pheno of the Sunny D that has started to show some color in the last couple days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Here is another pheno of the Sunny D that has started to show some color in the last couple daysView attachment 4296809


That is how the mom goji colored up. Just the tips mainly but enough to look nice. Cheers!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Is that mac all it's cracked up to be?


I haven't even had a chance to try that one yet but I'll let ya know. It smells really good.

The sauce in the pic is Lemon Fizz.

While out of town we visited a couple of dispos and nurseries and came home with a nice haul of goodies. So far the overall winner is Koffee Cake rosin.
Next would the 09 Animal Cookie crumble - available at the nursery too 
A little bit for tokin and a little bit for growin


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't even had a chance to try that one yet but I'll let know. It smells really good.
> 
> The sauce in the pic is Lemon Fizz.
> 
> ...


You actually have nurseries? 
Not just a dispensary with clones?

Is it tomato or tomato?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> You actually have nurseries?
> Not just a dispensary with clones?
> 
> Is it tomato or tomato?


Yeah, our dispensaries don't carry clones or seeds (yet).

Have to visit the nursery and there's only a couple worth visiting. JMO though.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, our dispensaries don't carry clones or seeds (yet).
> 
> Have to visit the nursery and there's only a couple worth visiting. JMO though.


But the nursery was able to give you a sample of rosin? Maine?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> But the nursery was able to give you a sample of rosin? Maine?


Ohhh, I see. I'm really burnt and not typing in complete sentences. haha. Sorry. 
They were separate trips to each facility on the way home. The nursery just happened to have same genetics as one of the products I'd gotten AT the dispo.
I'd put the companies name up but the last time I did that their IG page was reported and pulled. (not in this thread)
I'd rather save the nursery talk for pms.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2019)

Some last Sunday shots of my day 35
Shadowplay = Malawi x goblins gold.

This girl appears to be a good combo of both parents. She's got the sweetest smell, with zero funk or skunk.
 

Here's her funky sister. She looks nothing like her parents, but she smells like the Malawi.
Reminds me of some Thai dominant Haze phenos I would grow across in the 90's, except the Malawi has a very short structure by comparison.
The night before pictures, the room got pretty warm and I believe this caused her pistils to brown. 5 days later there are now new ones popping up.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't even had a chance to try that one yet but I'll let ya know. It smells really good.
> 
> The sauce in the pic is Lemon Fizz.
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool, wish there were canna nurseries out this way.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's pretty cool, wish there were canna nurseries out this way.


Hopefully soon friend. I feel for you guys in those unfriendly states.

And nursery probably isn't the best term. I should've used facility.
It was my piss poor attempt at being vague while sharing my excitement at the same time. All of these places are several hundred miles from me and I don't get down that way often. (the local dispensaries have ratty weed and floor dabs, not even worth the bother)
That's why I've started making this shit myself


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hopefully soon friend. I feel for you guys in those unfriendly states.
> 
> And nursery probably isn't the best term. I should've used facility.
> It was my piss poor attempt at being vague while sharing my excitement at the same time. All of these places are several hundred miles from me and I don't get down that way often. (the local dispensaries have ratty weed and floor dabs, not even worth the bother)
> That's why I've started making this shit myself


I think we called them clone bars for a while, but I think they were all required to have distribution licenses, so they were basically just dispensaries. Seems things are different where you are?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I think we called them clone bars for a while, but I think they were all required to have distribution licenses, so they were basically just dispensaries. Seems things are different where you are?


Here in Northern Califonia have learned not to trust the clones coming from the shops. (Bugs, mildew, not what they say it is, etc) I got a couple of decent strains from Craigslist but they recently shut that down. I am guessing that since CA went legal with Rec they got a love letter from the State. Most of my good stuff comes from trades or pheno hunts of my own.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I think we called them clone bars for a while, but I think they were all required to have distribution licenses, so they were basically just dispensaries. Seems things are different where you are?


I'm not really sure about other Rec states but I do think you can get both product and clones at the same facility, no?

For now, in my state they remain separate. And the nicer more reputable places are in central/southern part of the state. What us northerners/downeasters often refer to as Mainachusetts.  (political shit)


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

The blue Harley pollen from the abandoned project (he threw pistils) must have been viable.

Fat Bastard mom.

Looks to be preflowers only at this point.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 9, 2019)

I found another male mimosa that threw a pair of pistils from earliest noted ball sacks in veg. He's gone.

Down to the keeper male. 
Anyone running mimosa find any intersex on the female side?


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I found another male mimosa that threw a pair of pistils from earliest noted ball sacks in veg. He's gone.
> 
> Down to the keeper male.
> Anyone running mimosa find any intersex on the female side?


Only ran 2 so far,none on them..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not really sure about other Rec states but I do think you can get both product and clones at the same facility, no?
> 
> For now, in my state they remain separate. And the nicer more reputable places are in central/southern part of the state. What us northerners/downeasters often refer to as Mainachusetts.  (political shit)


I've only been in 2 rec stores here in Alaska and I chose not to support the high tax government sanctioned marijuana industry.
I was perfectly fine with the way it use to be "quasi-legal" in our case, before the government stepped in and started to profit.

One store did carry clones, but it was some inhouse home chucked strains and I have plenty of my own genetics to toy around with.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hopefully soon friend. I feel for you guys in those unfriendly states.
> 
> And nursery probably isn't the best term. I should've used facility.
> It was my piss poor attempt at being vague while sharing my excitement at the same time. All of these places are several hundred miles from me and I don't get down that way often. (the local dispensaries have ratty weed and floor dabs, not even worth the bother)
> That's why I've started making this shit myself


Oh I'm in a legal state. Dispo clones here have many reports of coming with microscopic friends so I stay away. And ya most dispo weed is garbage. Fall apart to dust dry, the live extracts are pretty good out here though, I buy a couple grams a month as a treat to myself.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 9, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I found another male mimosa that threw a pair of pistils from earliest noted ball sacks in veg. He's gone.
> 
> Down to the keeper male.
> Anyone running mimosa find any intersex on the female side?


I'll keep you posted. I have 5 just starting to show.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 9, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I've only been in 2 rec stores here in Alaska and I chose not to support the high tax government sanctioned marijuana industry.
> I was perfectly fine with the way it use to be "quasi-legal" in our case, before the government stepped in and started to profit.
> 
> One store did carry clones, but it was some inhouse home chucked strains and I have plenty of my own genetics to toy around with.


Sounds like my neck the woods. Though I cant fault the couple of dispo owners I know. They were growing long before it was legal and had the drive to evolve with the industry. But, for every decent shop owner there are 10 greedy fuckers who only showed up on scene when things became legal.




macsnax said:


> Oh I'm in a legal state. Dispo clones here have many reports of coming with microscopic friends so I stay away. And ya most dispo weed is garbage. Fall apart to dust dry, the live extracts are pretty good out here though, I buy a couple grams a month as a treat to myself.


Some don't even try to hide it. They sit at the counter with a pile of dust filling pre-rolls, lol.
It takes a little leg work and a little homework but there are some good ones. Tissue cultures are an interesting alternative to ratty clones but I haven't really looked to far into it.

I visit for concentrates. Its nice to try different varieties and some of those extract artist have their game down.
Just to be clear so nothing is lost in translation.
What prompted my recent visits were a combination things (aside from it being a completely unplanned road trip due to family stuff)
Some may remember, last fall I sent a few units out for processing. I was really impressed with the quality so I decided to start processing my own. I've been riding the line between rosin and bho for a few months, undecided on which way to go and where to invest my time and money. There's a significant upfront investment and an even bigger learning curve.
Sampling the various extracts helps immensely....(I think, )
I still haven't commit but leaning towards a press.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sounds like my neck the woods. Though I cant fault the couple of dispo owners I know. They were growing long before it was legal and had the drive to evolve with the industry. But, for every decent shop owner there are 10 greedy fuckers who only showed up on scene when things became legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the rosin press. No solvent to worry about, and you can build a pretty badass press for under a g. Buy or build some sift screens and you're on your way to some very high quality concentrate via static tech. I can get you some links on a press build if you like. Let me know and I can dm some info so we don't clog up the thread.


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2019)

Just looking back in time...


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I found another male mimosa that threw a pair of pistils from earliest noted ball sacks in veg. He's gone.
> 
> Down to the keeper male.
> Anyone running mimosa find any intersex on the female side?


I got 8 Mimosa plants (6 of 8 were females) and zero intersex issues over two seperate grows. My second grow was intentionally seeded by the male.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I got 8 Mimosa plants (6 of 8 were females) and zero intersex issues over two seperate grows. My second grow was intentionally seeded by the male.


Just dropped a couple in paper towel last night [thanks @HydroRed]. Also in the grouping are Oregon Orange Punch, Orange Blossom Special, Orgi, and Bag of Oranges [ thanks @Useful Seeds ].


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4297247
> Just looking back in time...


LOL I member Beemo.

I just went through some old Pm's with him lol. I was giving him shit for starting drama in the Breeders Boutique thread lol.

 I've been on here a while lol I usually dont' stick around forums for more than a year or so... or comeback after I've left. This place special


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Just dropped a couple in paper towel last night [thanks @HydroRed]. Also in the grouping are Oregon Orange Punch, Orange Blossom Special, Orgi, and Bag of Oranges [ thanks @Useful Seeds ].


Nice line up. Good stuff sure to be found in it. O.B.S gave me a pretty nice pheno (not overshadowed by Daddy) out of 3 girls I believe. 
Have you run the Oregon Orange Punch before?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice line up. Good stuff sure to be found in it. O.B.S gave me a pretty nice pheno (not overshadowed by Daddy) out of 3 girls I believe.
> Have you run the Oregon Orange Punch before?


They're all first timers 'ceptin the Orgi. Three reg strains and 2 fems should give me some good options. I would have liked to include Sweet Dixie, and also Hooch, but space demands less, and honestly I'm shaken by reports of non-genuine seeds sent out by Southern Cross.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4297247
> Just looking back in time...


Funny how so many IG folks are complaining about the censorship on there, talking about creating and going back to the forums.

Capulator was ranting on about it recently. I bet his would be invite only for those that know a strand from a strain from a chemovar.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Funny how so many IG folks are complaining about the censorship on there, talking about creating and going back to the forums.
> 
> Capulator was ranting on about it recently. I bet his would be invite only for those that know a strand from a strain from a chemovar.


See a lot off people talking of starting new forums lately. I think it would be nice to see an IG type format, that is just cannabis, and scammers get the boot.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 9, 2019)

I was not expecting this much of a stretch from GMOx swazey I'm out of room I think I'm going to have to do some super cropping   I also found and ballsack on one of my GMO I plucked it hopefully that's the only one I'll keep an eye out for more .my winter solstice is doing great getting nice and Frosty.
Edite to add these r chucks by @genuity [email protected] thanx guys!


----------



## klx (Mar 9, 2019)

Germ rates:

6/6 Goofy Grape
6/6 Pura Vida x Almond Cookies
5/6 GMO x Dessert Breath.

They travelled far. Nice work @genuity


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)

This table has me drinking for the 1st time this year. 
Friday we got a huge dump of snow, my phone is in it somewhere. The rest of the weekend has been par for the course. 

 
iPhone 10XS pic


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This table has me drinking for the 1st time this year.
> Friday we got a huge dump of snow, my phone is in it somewhere. The rest of the weekend has been par for the course.
> 
> View attachment 4297492
> iPhone 10XS pic


Love them lithium dewalts. Beat the hell out of the old 18v in weight and battery life.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 9, 2019)

Cleaning up the Almond cookies x pura vida   Plants we’re getting bushier then I anticipated


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Love them lithium dewalts. Beat the hell out of the old 18v in weight and battery life.


Well thats brand new, hours old, was drilling n my old 18V died (12 years old) 
Seems like I can’t go an hour without something happening , ran out of wire at 7:30 on a Saturday night, luckily I found another roll. 

That 18 has been dropped from heights more times then I can remember, 

Was going to get the old mil, but the Dewailt felt better in my hand.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)

Shit is starting to get sloppy, 
Had a nice breakfast, skipped lunch, now rum for dinner. Wife is telling me to put away the power tools  
I bet she’ll say it 3 more times before she’s really pissed tho . 


One table is fabbed up.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Shit is starting to get sloppy,
> Had a nice breakfast, skipped lunch, now rum for dinner. Wife is telling me to put away the power tools
> I bet she’ll say it 3 more times before she’s really pissed tho .
> 
> ...


Give it one more warning then call it quits, push to 3 another time. You need snack, some peanuts maybe?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)

Though I was going to be able to do this at the shop, but there where going to be people in n out all weekend and I’d rather not answer questions or make up some stupid lie. ( couldn’t think of one that would fly) 
If they don’t need to know , keep it that way! 
There’s people I deal with daily that don’t know I smoke & I smoke all day long lol. 

If I just had more space this wouldn’t have turned into such a project...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2019)

Sounds like there will be some orange terps floating around the forum here soon enough. If I don't find a nice orange candy terp in these next few seedlings then I guess I'll have to keep trying, lol. I've had some nice orange pheno in the past but never seemed to have cloned them for whatever reasons. 

Anyway pics, 

sweet dixie looking very symmetrical and doing very well for how small I flowered her out. 
  

That is 1 orange chance, now here's a few more
2 OJs pretty sure both are female, 1 tangerine power with orange smell on stem rub, 1 sunny d og v2(different mom)
then a small grape sat clone
 
I'm guessing the other oj, sunny d v2 and tangerine power are female cuz the preflowers don't look like balls, just waiting on pistils. Then I have the another tangerine power that is female. 

So 2 tangerine powers, 3 Oran Jones, 1 sweet dixie and 1 sunny d v2, the 1 oj that is a month into flower has some orange smell but more lemon candy smell with a hit of orange. Hopefully one of these other girls hits the mark, I'm guessing the small tang pow with the stem rub smell will be nice like the last but I hope it is faster in flower, lol. 

sweet dixie, mendo x bubba and the bigger tang pow (no orange smell on stem rub)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 9, 2019)

1.25” grade built in over the 48” , should be enough.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4297573
> View attachment 4297574
> 1.25” grade built in over the 48” , should be enough. View attachment 4297577


Looking nice! 
You must work in a fab shop - pro.


----------



## led1k (Mar 10, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I won a pound if MC. Humidity got to it n I had to freeze it. It's thawed now into a lumpy pebble filledpaste...
> Still gonna use it tho on my non organics (less highreguarded plants)
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else's MC?





CoB_nUt said:


> Has happened to me,not to the extent you've experienced.Once thawed and dried mine was clumpy,never went back to a powder state.I weighed it and used it as I normally would.


I was concerned about getting the same "mix" (powder and clumps) each time and the original Greenleaf thread author suggested making a concentrate. Works like a charm. I have slow hands so I use 60ml/g concentrate to get 1.6 EC. Dust concerns? Open bag, tip into water, submerge upside down, and empty (slowly).


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking nice!
> You must work in a fab shop - pro.


Thanks
I use to be a structural welder, now I just manage a shop, n design stuff . I don’t like getting dirty anymore, or be told what to do.

That’s was the first thing I welded in years .


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking great @BigHornBuds!



led1k said:


> I was concerned about getting the same "mix" (powder and clumps) each time and the original Greenleaf thread author suggested making a concentrate. Works like a charm. I have slow hands so I use 60ml/g concentrate to get 1.6 EC. Dust concerns? Open bag, tip into water, submerge upside down, and empty (slowly).


Good tips. I'll prolly do that when I get my 300g pouch.

Basically just got a pouch for my aero cloner, I use R/O water so need to put something in it to bring the PPM up enough as to not fuck the clones up


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sounds like my neck the woods. Though I cant fault the couple of dispo owners I know. They were growing long before it was legal and had the drive to evolve with the industry. But, for every decent shop owner there are 10 greedy fuckers who only showed up on scene when things became legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Between rosin n shatter ,
Rosin all the way.

I had 24” tubes x 2 , vac chamber etc , i sold my setup for pennies on the dollar.

There is a lot of work to properly purge out the tane, plus if your not buying a closed loop, you’ll be always buying more solvent .

If I want shatter I’ll be smoking in a couple days , if I want rosin I can be smoking in 20 min.

After I’m done pressing , I save the pucks bag n all. I use them to make cana oil.
Bout 1p to 1000ml


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 10, 2019)

Gmo x swayze, some of the bigger buds in the tent


Found these female in the lastest seeds I popped.
3 wedding cake f2 x jungle cake 
1 tropicanna cookie 
1 Orange cookie x sherb crasher 
1 slurricane x wedding crasher (seed junky freebie)
1 cake fighter 
I hope my tent don’t catch fire lol


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4297566
> Though I was going to be able to do this at the shop, but there where going to be people in n out all weekend and I’d rather not answer questions or make up some stupid lie. ( couldn’t think of one that would fly)
> If they don’t need to know , keep it that way!
> There’s people I deal with daily that don’t know I smoke & I smoke all day long lol.
> ...


I totally get that, but on the other hand I'm tired of hiding. My wife outed me to one of her friends the other day. She said you have tools to cut a piece of bisque fired clay? I said "yeah", her "good, chdkgksjcdbgk wants.......", me "you realize my tools are in the garage/garden right?".... her "Yeah, I outed you". My wife doesn't smoke or otherwise partake, neither does her friend and a few others that don't partake. Aquaintances that distance themselves after finding out are just that, aquantances.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I totally get that, but on the other hand I'm tired of hiding. My wife outed me to one of her friends the other day. She said you have tools to cut a piece of bisque fired clay? I said "yeah", her "good, chdkgksjcdbgk wants.......", me "you realize my tools are in the garage/garden right?".... her "Yeah, I outed you". My wife doesn't smoke or otherwise partake, neither does her friend and a few others that don't partake. Aquaintances that distance themselves after finding out are just that, aquantances.


Agreed. After 15 years and the changing legal landscape surrounding marijuana I’m sick of hiding. Fuck the neighsayers and negative stereotypes. I don’t flaunt it because I don’t want people knowing my business, but at the same time if people can’t accept it, well exactly, they can just be acquaintances.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Between rosin n shatter ,
> Rosin all the way.
> 
> I had 24” tubes x 2 , vac chamber etc , i sold my setup for pennies on the dollar.
> ...


Thank you. These kind of posts help a LOT.
Everything you've mentioned (aside from the obvious safety issues) is exactly why I'm leaning towards a press.
I run a closed loop now with a vac chamber. I'm at sea level and can get deep pull (around 29) and then leave it in the chamber for a min. of 36hrs purge.
I've been torn between upgrading the existing or taking that money and buying a quality press.
A press just makes more sense and those extra terpenoids are really where its at for me.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I totally get that, but on the other hand I'm tired of hiding. My wife outed me to one of her friends the other day. She said you have tools to cut a piece of bisque fired clay? I said "yeah", her "good, chdkgksjcdbgk wants.......", me "you realize my tools are in the garage/garden right?".... her "Yeah, I outed you". My wife doesn't smoke or otherwise partake, neither does her friend and a few others that don't partake. Aquaintances that distance themselves after finding out are just that, aquantances.


I’m not so much as hiding , vs keeping everything on a need to know bases for safety and to prevent stupid shit.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. These kind of post help a LOT.
> Everything you've mentioned (aside from the obvious safety issues) is exactly why I'm leaning towards a press.
> I run a closed loop now with a vac chamber. I'm at sea level and can get deep pull (around 29) and then leave it in the chamber for a min. of 36hrs purge.
> I've been torn between upgrading the existing or taking that money and buying a quality press.
> A press just makes more sense and those extra terpenoids are really where its at for me.



I didn’t see a need to buy a premade press for the price. And I wanted a small brench press for bearing . 
You can piece one together for 1k 
Chinese 4x7 plate kit (600w) is about 300/400 the temp will probably be off , but once you know how much it’s off your good. 
Mines out 20f 


My biggest problem has been , 
I now love rosin, it’s so good, I don’t want to smoke anything else. 
I have an oz of good bubble hash , that isn’t getting touched because I’m always reaching for the rosin.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not so much as hiding , vs keeping everything on a need to know bases for safety and to prevent stupid shit.


Absolutely, no need for all details to be out there, but on the other hand you shouldn't be paranoid about building a garden rack for some hibiscus plants. 



This is an opinion and does not reflect reality.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Press the bubble hash!

It will blow your mind! I pressed some 190 micron of REBAR and the terps were amazing! Blueberries and cinnamon


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

I am glad you stopped the tane extraction. To many by-products in that process.
Although it was nice to see somebody doing it the right way.


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Press the bubble hash!
> 
> It will blow your mind! I pressed some 190 micron of REBAR and the terps were amazing! Blueberries and cinnamon


This is the direction I'm going.. bubble hash or dry ice hash. 

I really like the dry ice hash


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Agreed. After 15 years and the changing legal landscape surrounding marijuana I’m sick of hiding. Fuck the neighsayers and negative stereotypes. I don’t flaunt it because I don’t want people knowing my business, but at the same time if people can’t accept it, well exactly, they can just be acquaintances.


Agree!
After years of working in medicine and living under a microscope, on top of everything else that's happened, I just don't give a flyin fig what people think any more.
In every sense of the word, cannabis is a very healing plant and I'm done apologizing for something that brings quality to my life.

With that said, I do keep my shit hidden because I have other peoples interest to protect. No reason to put others in a position where they'd have to answer uncomfortable questions. 


BigHornBuds said:


> My biggest problem has been ,
> I now love rosin, it’s so good, I don’t want to smoke anything else.
> I have an oz of good bubble hash , that isn’t getting touched because I’m always reaching for the rosin.


Sounds like a good problem to have but that's just me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I didn’t see a need to buy a premade press for the price. And I wanted a small brench press for bearing .
> You can piece one together for 1k
> Chinese 4x7 plate kit (600w) is about 300/400 the temp will probably be off , but once you know how much it’s off your good.
> Mines out 20f
> ...


I have plenty of (unheated)barn space but zero in my house for a press.Do you see any problems pressing in below freezing weather if I wanted?

I've lurked in this thread for awhile.Awesome gear on display here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I have plenty of (unheated)barn space but zero in my house for a press.Do you see any problems pressing in below freezing weather if I wanted?
> 
> I've lurked in this thread for awhile.Awesome gear on display here.


You can blast in cold weather but I'm not so sure about pressing. Any way to safely warm the barn? You don't have any hay put up or anything, right?


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 10, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> You can blast in cold weather but I'm not so sure about pressing. Any way to safely warm the barn? You don't have any hay put up or anything, right?


Unfortunately no.Came with the property unfinished,no insulation,bare studs still showing(its really a big gambrel style garage we call the barn.It collects stuff now)Its on the to do list.I wonder if it would be too obvious to my wife if I finally finished it off,added heat, then landed a press in there lol.
I'm guessing the plates would have a bit of a struggle in cold weather.


----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Unfortunately no.Came with the property unfinished,no insulation,bare studs still showing(its really a big gambrel style garage we call the barn.It collects stuff now)Its on the to do list.I wonder if it would be too obvious to my wife if I finally finished it off,added heat, then landed a press in there lol.
> I'm guessing the plates would have a bit of a struggle in cold weather.


Maybe close in a room just big enough for the press?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Press the bubble hash!
> 
> It will blow your mind! I pressed some 190 micron of REBAR and the terps were amazing! Blueberries and cinnamon


I have done some, but I have cheap bags n I get blowouts really bad , just waiting to run out of bags to get good ones but trying to cut back on spending tho, seems like the last couple months all I do is throw hundred dollar bills at my room.
Should only need ten more .


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2019)

This beautiful Sunday full of sunshine.....

& this sundea full of sunshine 
 
"I'll help you carry on"
 
"Then I look at you
And the world's alright with me
Just one look at you
And I know it's gonna be
A lovely day
A lovely day"


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 10, 2019)

too larry said:


> Maybe close in a room just big enough for the press?


Been on this property over 10years now Larry.Probably time just to finish it off.I think I just found (another) summer project.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I have plenty of (unheated)barn space but zero in my house for a press.Do you see any problems pressing in below freezing weather if I wanted?
> 
> I've lurked in this thread for awhile.Awesome gear on display here.


Thanks

Your only problem will be cold feet from standing there .
When you remove your p/paper the rosin will probably turn hard like shatter, I would just bring in the house to warm up before collecting

Edit ....
I would turn on the unit , get all your paper ready, when the plates are at temp , go to the house n get your bags that you prepared earlier, then press. 
I wouldn’t want to press cold buds with hot plates.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> 
> Your only problem will be cold feet from standing there .
> When you remove your p/paper the rosin will probably turn hard like shatter, I would just bring in the house to warm up before collecting


Ok cool,good to know.ty.that rosin looks so tasty,the cold was my biggest concern.I like the concept of rosin because you can run small amounts and the quickness of it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Ok cool,good to know.ty.that rosin looks so tasty,the cold was my biggest concern.I like the concept of rosin because you can run small amounts and the quickness of it.


Why not think about heating your space with a grow ? 
More places to grow , warm space to press 
Win win .


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Why not think about heating your space with a grow ?
> More places to grow , warm space to press
> Win win .


Haha,oh shit,I like how you think.There is a perfect space above the garage I always thought of putting a grow in...I'd have to think on that.Right now my grow is tied into my generator so if we ever lose power I'd have no worries.The barn would not be.Always an option though


----------



## growslut (Mar 10, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Press the bubble hash!
> 
> It will blow your mind! I pressed some 190 micron of REBAR and the terps were amazing! Blueberries and cinnamon


This! I'd been pressing flower rosin for a year before trying bubble rosin. The rosin pressed from bubble is the strongest/tastiest I've made. It seems the actual composition of the rosin is a little different b/c the bubble rosin would overflow my NRG SE vape but the flower rosin never did

I'd love to hear your opinion on the bubble rosin vs flower rosin @BigHornBuds


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> This beautiful Sunday full of sunshine.....
> 
> & this sundea full of sunshine
> View attachment 4297872
> ...


Nice!
I should have posted this earlier, but this will have to do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> This beautiful Sunday full of sunshine.....
> 
> & this sundea full of sunshine
> View attachment 4297872
> ...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I have plenty of (unheated)barn space but zero in my house for a press.Do you see any problems pressing in below freezing weather if I wanted?
> 
> *I've lurked in this thread for awhile.Awesome gear on display here*.


Welcome to a little community inside the community  

This is where the cool kids hang out 

Genuity's got me jammin to soul over here lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2019)

Government is taking comments on de-scheduling cannabis:

https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=FDA-2019-N-0767-0001&fbclid=IwAR0rjKDK_6oSOYvOa3fzHhTzoWlkG2bplZ-FeevibJrnlSA8Nzu5Kv-Z0lg

Send comments!!!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 10, 2019)

growslut said:


> This! I'd been pressing flower rosin for a year before trying bubble rosin. The rosin pressed from bubble is the strongest/tastiest I've made. It seems the actual composition of the rosin is a little different b/c the bubble rosin would overflow my NRG SE vape but the flower rosin never did
> 
> I'd love to hear your opinion on the bubble rosin vs flower rosin @BigHornBuds


I would agree that it’s tastier n stronger , 
As for the composition being different I don’t have enough experience to say .


----------



## macsnax (Mar 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I didn’t see a need to buy a premade press for the price. And I wanted a small brench press for bearing .
> You can piece one together for 1k
> Chinese 4x7 plate kit (600w) is about 300/400 the temp will probably be off , but once you know how much it’s off your good.
> Mines out 20f
> ...


Press the bubble brotha


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 10, 2019)

Three Meltdown ladies from @BobBitchen up front just as the lights came on this evening.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 10, 2019)

Pretty solid breeding tips from Rebel Grown in this episode.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 11, 2019)

Got up early this morning, so I could get some uppotting done got 8 plants 4 orgi f2 clones 3 clones of my cbd project and one clone of a Martian Monkey( gg4 x lemon alien) ready to go into flower in about 7 days or so when things come out of flower.

Then I need to up pot out of the solos I got some mimosa x honey bee and some south beach breeze from @genuity and some copper dolato from @Amos Otis as well as the old lady’s dream catcher from gps

Those babies are looking healthy again they will all be uppotted to 2 gal pots and flipped a week later

My space gets to hot from July to September so need to get things done before then. I try to finish off by June 15th. Looking like legalization might be coming here so maybe I’ll be able to run something outdoors this summer

Edit: I have a small 2x4x4 tent that I use to pop seeds in an area where I can control the environment better. I use this in those hot months to hold clones if needed. Not sure I will this year as I’m popping way more beans than I usually do


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 11, 2019)

Now this is a rolling grow table ! 
Hydro farm 8” play , bontanicare 7.5” 
Bighornbuds 24” n less then 1/2 price  

Can move it with one hand at either end , it’s a tight fit , but enough for a kitty whisker all the way around . 
175” x 72” is the floor space , 
Should be able to use 175x60 and get at both sides . 

Plumbing is next ....
Hmmm moving parts and water lines .
This isn’t going to be fun


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 11, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4298430 View attachment 4298431 View attachment 4298432
> Now this is a rolling grow table !
> Hydro farm 8” play , bontanicare 7.5”
> Bighornbuds 24” n less then 1/2 price
> ...


That looks awesome. Would love something like that in the future...but looks like it will be even longer after they just voted down the bill for legalization in MN. Backwards senator that wanted to ban gay marriage...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 11, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4298430 View attachment 4298431 View attachment 4298432
> Now this is a rolling grow table !
> Hydro farm 8” play , bontanicare 7.5”
> Bighornbuds 24” n less then 1/2 price
> ...


that looks dope AF. Well done.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

7 new orange cross ladies and 1 mendo x bubba from seed, the grape sato clone from last run (I didn't flower out the seed plant due to it looking sad). The plant to the left with flowers on it is a purp black dog.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2019)

Been misidentifying my seedlings that I planted 2 weeks ago as Space Monkey F2s are in fact Space Monkey x Sleeskunk which I will call SkunkMonkey going forward. These are very fast growing so far mother was most Indica displaying Space Monkey i ever had.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

PBK Fading pretty hard , chop chop tonight . Ethos PillowFactory 
Zero photo editing


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2019)

Mango puff yes sir.....


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 12, 2019)

Cojones on my beat up girl. Still in doubt if it’ll ever produce viable pollen or not but the second one is going strong too and no stress at all. It was my fault definitely.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4298845
> Mango puff yes sir.....


Whats up with that mango puff? Lineage or breeder

Mango terps are jamming.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

My attempt at "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa male) is looking like a failure. All new white growth with only a couple of phantom full orange hairs. Not sure exactly why, but I believe that its because I didnt dry out my pollen before going into the fridge. I'm not done with that project yet so Im going to give it another try once I get some of these Mimosa F1 seeds in 2 weeks or so. I'll have plenty to hunt out a solid stud again. I dont think Im gonna store the pollen this time. I think Im just going to put multiple rooted cuts of the "Mothers Milk" in the room with the stud and let nature take her course. 

On a good note, I recently remembered that I had (2) beans I found in my last run of Mimosa. For the meantime, I'll dub them "Monkey Punch" (Mimosa x GG4). I germinated them 3 days ago and currently have them in Rapid Rooters. We'll see if theres anything worth keeping in these.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 12, 2019)

I see heisen got his forum going and decided to name it after chuckers paradise for some reason.

I don't really understand why he would name his forum after someone elses seed company and not his own brand, kind of a head scratcher.


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Whats up with that mango puff? Lineage or breeder
> 
> Mango terps are jamming.


It's a older GGG cross(mango x Joe) 
These are at f4,so I hope it's lots of mango in these.



HydroRed said:


> My attempt at "Orange Julius" (Mothers Milk x Mimosa male) is looking like a failure. All new white growth with only a couple of phantom full orange hairs. Not sure exactly why, but I believe that its because I didnt dry out my pollen before going into the fridge. I'm not done with that project yet so Im going to give it another try once I get some of these Mimosa F1 seeds in 2 weeks or so. I'll have plenty to hunt out a solid stud again. I dont think Im gonna store the pollen this time. I think Im just going to put multiple rooted cuts of the "Mothers Milk" in the room with the stud and let nature take her course.
> 
> On a good note, I recently remembered that I had (2) beans I found in my last run of Mimosa. For the meantime, I'll dub them "Monkey Punch" (Mimosa x GG4). I germinated them 3 days ago and currently have them in Rapid Rooters. We'll see if theres anything worth keeping in these.
> View attachment 4298921


That's the best way to go if you can,multiple cuts in the room with the male.

I can almost smell that powdered milk smell,blending with that Mimosa that's going to be a tasty treat when you do that one.


----------



## feva (Mar 12, 2019)

two honeystomprers getting close obviously one topped other untouched.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I see heisen got his forum going and decided to name it after chuckers paradise for some reason.
> 
> I don't really understand why he would name his forum after someone elses seed company and not his own brand, kind of a head scratcher.


I saw that and was just as suprised. First he blames Gen for something he had nothing to do with, then steals his brand name to use as his forum. I guess its not the only move he's made in the last few days that have left me scratching my head.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I saw that and was just as suprised. First he blames Gen for something he had nothing to do with, then steals his brand name to use as his forum. I guess its not the only move he's made in the last few days that have left me scratching my head.


perhaps they worked things out and partnered up also?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> perhaps they worked things out and partnered up also?


I guess after the GPS partnership....anything is possible lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I see heisen got his forum going and decided to name it after chuckers paradise for some reason.
> 
> I don't really understand why he would name his forum after someone elses seed company and not his own brand, kind of a head scratcher.


That's rich.
First it's a Gu collab and next Heisen starts his own thread and names it Chuckers Paradise!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2019)

There's no beef. Everyone's cool. Thought it was steeze jackin shit myself, but they apparently worked everything out and everyone's cool with each other. 

Lets keep this thread the #dramafreezone  All this drama started over a troll, there's no need to let it continue  peace and love


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 12, 2019)

Gen u betta register that ™


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> There's no beef. Everyone's cool. Thought it was steeze jackin shit myself, but they apparently worked everything out and everyone's cool with each other.
> 
> Lets keep this thread the #dramafreezone  All this drama started over a troll, there's no need to let it continue  peace and love


I get it, but Heisen was a huge troll! 
I'm glad he was called out and happy he's gone. 
Sorry, if I've offended anyone.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2019)

feva said:


> two honeystomprers getting close obviously one topped other untouched.View attachment 4298929 View attachment 4298930


Super good job Feva. That's some nice looking buds Pretty colours and happy plants


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 12, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I get it, but Heisen was a huge troll!
> I'm glad he was called out and happy he's gone.
> Sorry, if I've offended anyone.


Word. I don't think anyone's offended dude. 

I should prolly slow my shit, I've been back for like a week and change not really privy too all the goings on lately other than that cap thread.

Just want everyone to get along  That's when the best sharing of information is done.


----------



## genuity (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I saw that and was just as suprised. First he blames Gen for something he had nothing to do with, then steals his brand name to use as his forum. I guess its not the only move he's made in the last few days that have left me scratching my head.


Yeah,at first I was like damn... what the hell is going on,then he hit me up,explains what he was doing & I took it as a peaceful resolution to the mad rants that was going on..

I was actually taken back by this & did not know what to think.

After taken a blunt to the face, i was like let's see what happens.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 12, 2019)

Trademarks are a funny thing. Seen Riot, I think with Skunktek, gonna do apparel and apparently don't use google very much, they were gonna do a tshirt line with acapulco gold, etc. I politely let em know there is already an apparel place out of NY that has a line called acupulco gold. The old rumor with the cig company having the tm on panama red, acapulco gold etc, is a myth of sorts as apparently, in trademark law, if you have a smoking product trademark, you can transfer it. When asked, cig company won't coment, but claime they go by federal laws. But they don't say no, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah,at first I was like damn... what the hell is going on,then he hit me up,explains what he was doing & I took it as a peaceful resolution to the mad rants that was going on..
> 
> I was actually taken back by this & did not know what to think.
> 
> After taken a blunt to the face, i was like let's see what happens.


As long as it stays cool it is a free plug for your name brand. If it goes south, judge judy time, lol.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah,at first I was like damn... what the hell is going on,then he hit me up,explains what he was doing & I took it as a peaceful resolution to the mad rants that was going on..
> 
> I was actually taken back by this & did not know what to think.
> 
> After taken a blunt to the face, i was like let's see what happens.


You are the epitome of cool. Without you, this site is a different place. Thanks.

Edit: I woulda handled it differently.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 12, 2019)

Orgi f2 @Amos Otis


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 12, 2019)

A few other pics of other plants I got going


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I saw that and was just as suprised. First he blames Gen for something he had nothing to do with, then steals his brand name to use as his forum. I guess its not the only move he's made in the last few days that have left me scratching my head.


He is impulsive and slightly overconfident.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah,at first I was like damn... what the hell is going on,then he hit me up,explains what he was doing & I took it as a peaceful resolution to the mad rants that was going on..
> 
> I was actually taken back by this & did not know what to think.
> 
> After taken a blunt to the face, i was like let's see what happens.


Genuity, Do you actually have a website with beans for sale then?
I always recognised you as a mod on here and one of the faces in pollen chucking areas of RIU but not been a regular in the seed and stain section I know little.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 12, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Genuity, Do you actually have a website with beans for sale then?
> I always recognised you as a mod on here and one of the faces in pollen chucking areas of RIU but not been a regular in the seed and stain section I know little.


Chuckersgear and google will get you started down the rabbit hole.


----------



## coreywebster (Mar 12, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Chuckersgear and google will get you started down the rabbit hole.


Thanks. I recognise the brand logo now Ive been pointed in the right direction.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah,at first I was like damn... what the hell is going on,then he hit me up,explains what he was doing & I took it as a peaceful resolution to the mad rants that was going on..
> 
> I was actually taken back by this & did not know what to think.
> 
> After taken a blunt to the face, i was like let's see what happens.


You are a bigger man than I. Lol. My first impression was he doesn’t have an original thought in his head. Must steal everyone else’s.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

Xmas for the rooms again 
Usually when I go to the hydro store I give the guy a list , I pay n pick it up out back . 
I was pretty choked when I got home to find out that they gave me all the wrong FloraFlex tops . Till I looked on the receipt 
No charge on the toppers 

This is a lot better then last time when they tried to charge me double for the wall fans . 


Anyone have any FloraFlex discount codes beside the spend $500 get 20% off (are codes stackable?)

Wait til you see what i designed for moving water lines etc . 

Came to me in a blunt !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Xmas for the rooms again View attachment 4299196
> Usually when I go to the hydro store I give the guy a list , I pay n pick it up out back .
> I was pretty choked when I got home to find out that they gave me all the wrong FloraFlex tops . Till I looked on the receipt
> No charge on the toppers
> ...


2 Nobel prizes were given for break through research of the human genome to 2 different scientists high off Acid/lsd. 

Gotta open the mind to find answers and weed is great for that


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Xmas for the rooms again View attachment 4299196
> Usually when I go to the hydro store I give the guy a list , I pay n pick it up out back .
> I was pretty choked when I got home to find out that they gave me all the wrong FloraFlex tops . Till I looked on the receipt
> No charge on the toppers
> ...


Looks like an entire water system for a small tow I once lived in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm definitely gonna pop these! 
This CV Triple Nova pheno smells like dirty socks and is potent AF. 

It's probably an S1 but could be F1 from an OBS plant (greenpoint seeds).
Either way, I bet these seeds are killer...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 2 Nobel prizes were given for break through research of the human genome to 2 different scientists high off Acid/lsd.
> 
> Gotta open the mind to find answers and weed is great for that


I haven’t tripped it over ten years , 
I might not be unlocking the human genome code , but I’m doing what I can to make growing a lot easier. Maybe one day Ill get a cup .(if there where any to enter close by)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Looks like an entire water system for a small tow I once lived in.


My New Years res was , 
No more hand watering , no more vacuuming water , less yield more free time.
Here’s some drain porn


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> My New Years res was ,
> No more hand watering , no more vacuuming water , less yield more free time.
> Here’s some drain porn View attachment 4299231


Automation is good!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

Work permit got pulled , was told I’m being to loud .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Automation is good!


I know,
When I 1st setup this room, before I signed up, I was running 3 tables all auto.

I was in there burning joints n had the idea , 
If I switch to hand watering, I can fit another light n table & 33% more yield. But it’s 80% more work.
After a couple year of it, I’m done .
Back to auto but I’m not giving up a light .


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2019)

Bubbys Hotep, day 44. Multi phenos, all looking roughly the same. Very Bubba structure, Smells heavy on the Chem D and is frosty from her distant Glue ancestry.
I might have some 8 week finishers here.
I bet she'll be good for pain and sleep disorders.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 13, 2019)

Triple Choc Chip x Alien Apple Warp. Stayin small, something a lil special bout this cross. Thanks Rosin.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2019)

Whats up fellers? So I switched to small pots (about 2.5 liters) this time to run through some beans and at the same time I've tried my first chucks. The thing is most of the plants arent really stacking or gaining much weight this time. The pregnant Sunny D was in a 2 gal pot and a week or two older when dusted and its so heavy with beans its falling over. Question is do you guys think the plants arent stacking because of the small containers? or did I perhaps pollinate too early or something? I've got another tent I just flipped in the small pots that I will probably keep the pollen away from and get a definite answer in a few weeks but just thought I'd ask some of you fine folks.. 

This thread has been showing out some serious chucks.. and avoided the majority of the bullshit. Keep up the good work!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Whats up fellers? So I switched to small pots (about 2.5 liters) this time to run through some beans and at the same time I've tried my first chucks. The thing is most of the plants arent really stacking or gaining much weight this time. The pregnant Sunny D was in a 2 gal pot and a week or two older when dusted and its so heavy with beans its falling over. Question is do you guys think the plants arent stacking because of the small containers? or did I perhaps pollinate too early or something? I've got another tent I just flipped in the small pots that I will probably keep the pollen away from and get a definite answer in a few weeks but just thought I'd ask some of you fine folks..
> 
> This thread has been showing out some serious chucks.. and avoided the majority of the bullshit. Keep up the good work!


I've had some strains keep stacking after pollination and some just seem to focus more on developing seeds. It is weird to see when you're used to watching them stack though.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Whats up fellers? So I switched to small pots (about 2.5 liters) this time to run through some beans and at the same time I've tried my first chucks. The thing is most of the plants arent really stacking or gaining much weight this time. The pregnant Sunny D was in a 2 gal pot and a week or two older when dusted and its so heavy with beans its falling over. Question is do you guys think the plants arent stacking because of the small containers? or did I perhaps pollinate too early or something? I've got another tent I just flipped in the small pots that I will probably keep the pollen away from and get a definite answer in a few weeks but just thought I'd ask some of you fine folks..
> 
> This thread has been showing out some serious chucks.. and avoided the majority of the bullshit. Keep up the good work!


Im def noticing a weight difference between my current run of seeded Mimosa and my last run of it not being seeded. This seeded run is going to be light in the yeild department, but she looks as frosty as ever.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 13, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Whats up fellers? So I switched to small pots (about 2.5 liters) this time to run through some beans and at the same time I've tried my first chucks. The thing is most of the plants arent really stacking or gaining much weight this time. The pregnant Sunny D was in a 2 gal pot and a week or two older when dusted and its so heavy with beans its falling over. Question is do you guys think the plants arent stacking because of the small containers? or did I perhaps pollinate too early or something? I've got another tent I just flipped in the small pots that I will probably keep the pollen away from and get a definite answer in a few weeks but just thought I'd ask some of you fine folks..
> 
> This thread has been showing out some serious chucks.. and avoided the majority of the bullshit. Keep up the good work!


Bigger roots bigger fruits


----------



## torontoke (Mar 13, 2019)

I’ve found all extra stacking stops after obvious sign of pollination.
The frost doesn’t slow down but overall bud growth def does
Just my experiences anyway


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Bigger roots bigger fruits


That is true.. this was done in the exact same pot a few years back


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2019)

That big #9 is not it...
 
No tastes,no smell,good high(but not long lasting) 

Her sisters,wow compared to her are outstandingly great.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 13, 2019)

I usually dust a couple lower buds and they show brown receding pistils in a couple days. I go fo 60 to 120 seeds about. The other buds go on mostly unaffected. Earlier than 26 days has been relatively ineffective. I dust in a different room early lights on and spray thoroughly with water and return to tent by lights out. Obvious seeds should be visible in 2 weeks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I usually dust a couple lower buds and they show brown receding pistils in a couple days. I go fo 60 to 120 seeds about. The other buds go on mostly unaffected. Earlier than 26 days has been relatively ineffective. I dust in a different room early lights on and spray thoroughly with water and return to tent by lights out. Obvious seeds should be visible in 2 weeks.


ya.. i just kinda went crazy on the first round... honestly, I may have made toooo many by the looks of things


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya.. i just kinda went crazy on the first round... honestly, I may have made toooo many by the looks of things


Definitely not hard to produce a butt ton of seeds, lol.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Definitely not hard to produce a butt ton of seeds, lol.


My chucks are limited to freshly rooted clones put into flower, I too learned the hard way.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> My chucks are limited to freshly rooted clones put into flower, I too learned the hard way.


Lol, and that's why I decided to build a seed sorter.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2019)

Cookies n chem #2 f2


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol, and that's why I decided to build a seed sorter.


I hope not to have to do that. Thats why Im encoraged on the unintended preflower polination, definitely gonna try it again, intentionally tho. It looks like a 3-4 week headstart for the boy worked well, probably 50 or so seeds in a plant that will probably hit close to 2 oz.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Cookies n chem #2 f2 View attachment 4299683


How many days?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 13, 2019)

Different ideas came to mind when figuring this out . 
Thought about unions. But it sure seems dumb having to unhook every time I want to move the table . I’ve worked with high pressure 4” lines and we had swivels , but unsure if they make something like that in pvc , and could only imagine the cost if they did. 

So . Let cut the bottom out of the basket .


----------



## Houstini (Mar 13, 2019)

Flexible line with solid connections


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I hope not to have to do that. Thats why Im encoraged on the unintended preflower polination, definitely gonna try it again, intentionally tho. It looks like a 3-4 week headstart for the boy worked well, probably 50 or so seeds in a plant that will probably hit close to 2 oz.


That's crossed my mind in the past. If you just want a handful to play with dusting the pre flowers is probably a good choice.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2019)

Hah, I too just harvested a seeded plant, and waaaaaaay overdid it. oops. I also found the buds to be way ligher and fluffier than any of its other clones I've flowerd out.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2019)

56days of flower 


macsnax said:


> How many days?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 13, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Flexible line with solid connections


I could figure out how to many it look good .


----------



## Houstini (Mar 13, 2019)

Mimosa male done did his duty, hit the momma for f2s, these will get vac packed with dried rice. It appears Fridge is better than freezing from the moonshine haze run on my 6 week ladies. Many more viable seeds with same storage method fridge winning over freezer.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 13, 2019)

Knocked up momma, mimosa f2s gonna do some work


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Knocked up momma, mimosa f2s gonna do some work View attachment 4299760


Looking good


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Different ideas came to mind when figuring this out .
> Thought about unions. But it sure seems dumb having to unhook every time I want to move the table . I’ve worked with high pressure 4” lines and we had swivels , but unsure if they make something like that in pvc , and could only imagine the cost if they did.
> 
> So . Let cut the bottom out of the basket .
> ...


I smell burnt toast. DOCTOR I SMELL BURNT TOAST!

Looking good brother


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 13, 2019)

My EU brother who strangely goes by Pollen Chucker blessed me with some serious sowah. It melted the snow and ice off the mailbox. Can't wait to start them sour f13 (SD ibl (RiRi) x F13) and the headbanger crosses. I hear the Core cut is special.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2019)

Under The Milky Way day 45


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 14, 2019)

Orgi F2 starting to smell REAL nice. About to start week 3 of flower. Not a lot of stretch.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4299833 View attachment 4299834 View attachment 4299836


Pretty slick looking man


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2019)

Gonna hang out on my own lil thread but wanted to post orgi f2 before I go (brisco bargain beans)


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Gonna hang out on my own lil thread but wanted to post orgi f2 before I go (brisco bargain beans)View attachment 4299970 View attachment 4299971 View attachment 4299972 View attachment 4299973


Very pretty flower. Amos did a good job on that one eh?

All these pics of Orgi making me think I should put her in my garden.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Pretty slick looking man


Thanks 

And a heads up for everyone 
FloraFlex Matrix toppers , needs ALL the pieces to work right . If you don’t have the capillary mats I can see having dry spots in the pots


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

The way I did it was cut a branch off your male with loads of nutsacks on it. Put it in a different room with low air flow in a cup of water with a piece of printer paper ontop with a hole cut just big enough for the stem to go through and wait for the flowers to open. Collect that pollen.

Get a paint brush and paint the pollen onto the bud sites you'd like to pollinate. Cover with ziplock baggie for a few hours (6-12) , you should see the pistils change, foliar the entire plant to make sure all excess pollen that has fallen on leaves and what have you is soaked and inert before you put it back in the flowering space near other plants.

It's been a really long time since I did this, but I don't recall having seeds in the buds I did not intend to have seeds in.

That's how I selectively pollinate.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 14, 2019)

Gotta say, Demo is so freaking vigorous.. it's actually unbelievable... I popped 3 and they are wild.... lol

Only in solo cups now, but I will up-pot this weekend or next and then veg them out until my flower room is clear... when they are bigger I will post pics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Let me find out that's an ode to my fave 80's band! WISH I KNEW WHAT U WERE LOOOOOKING FOR! MIGHT OF KNOWN WHAT YOU MAY FIND!
> 
> I'll plug away till I find I situation and advice I can find that's helpful! Figured I'd try here, if it works out great if not oh well ....upwards and onwards!


It something shimmering and white!

Da Church


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Gotta say, Demo is so freaking vigorous.. it's actually unbelievable... I popped 3 and they are wild.... lol
> 
> Only in solo cups now, but I will up-pot this weekend or next and then veg them out until my flower room is clear... when they are bigger I will post pics.


What is Demo?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What is Demo?


It's one gens crosses, looks like a nice one too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Gonna hang out on my own lil thread but wanted to post orgi f2 before I go (brisco's bargain beans)


----------



## coppershot (Mar 14, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What is Demo?


GMO x Dessert Breath

It crazy how quickly they took off and the side branching for such a little plant


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> GMO x Dessert Breath
> 
> It crazy how quickly they took off and the side branching for such a little plant


Nice, thanks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> GMO x Dessert Breath
> 
> It crazy how quickly they took off and the side branching for such a little plant


I know it doesnt mean much but I love that shit.. I've got a coyote ugly from @bigworm6969 that isn't wanting to show, but its stayed so squat and has such great under branching.. Think I may flower it out even if its a guy.. one of those that may add structure to something

edit: decided to take a quick pic.. its sister showed sex a couple weeks ago and was probably 1.5-2x taller without as pronounced branching.. I can just tell it will respond great to topping (of course its not a given but 99% of my experience dictates this to be the case)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 14, 2019)

I gotta run but not before saying it again.
This is THE most inspiring thread of the forums.


be back to catch up in awhile


----------



## torontoke (Mar 14, 2019)

Curious to get some fellow chuckers opinions on this male.
Has a slight deficiency which is part in parcel of being in my garden but I like the looks of him regardless.
  
It’s a godhead (blockheadx88g13hp)
Smells like milled pepper and dank musty basement


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Curious to get some fellow chuckers opinions on this male.
> Has a slight deficiency which is part in parcel of being in my garden but I like the looks of him regardless.
> View attachment 4300122 View attachment 4300123 View attachment 4300124
> It’s a godhead (blockheadx88g13hp)
> Smells like milled pepper and dank musty basement


I dig the purp on his flowers.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 14, 2019)

torontoke said:


> Curious to get some fellow chuckers opinions on this male.
> Has a slight deficiency which is part in parcel of being in my garden but I like the looks of him regardless.
> View attachment 4300122 View attachment 4300123 View attachment 4300124
> It’s a godhead (blockheadx88g13hp)
> Smells like milled pepper and dank musty basement


How big was he when you put him in flower?

I have some God head going and the structure is very different than the ones I have.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 14, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> How big was he when you put him in flower?
> 
> I have some God head going and the structure is very different than the ones I have.


 They were put into flower around 20”tall after having been topped early on. 
I have a few females with similar structure and a couple that look like they were adopted. This guys lil brother was whacked at flip for having shown balls in veg.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 14, 2019)

torontoke said:


> They were put into flower around 20”tall after having been topped early on.
> I have a few females with similar structure and a couple that look like they were adopted. This guys lil brother was whacked at flip for having shown balls in veg.


I should be flipping in the next 2 weeks. All of my godhead are very short and squat, with very tight internodes and side branching. Your male seems to have what I've come to expect out of those hp crosses. Taller and very vertically oriented.

I'll post pics once they are sexed with the rest of the room.

Also bodhi related...I have a handful of Mountain Temple f2s going and a pack of the sunshine #4.

The mts are very uniform which has exciting... Lost my f1 keeper so I'm trying to find something similar or better in the f2s.

The sunshine #4 look amazing. Very excited for that cross.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 14, 2019)

Symbiotic Mimosa 
Got him backed up, ready to rip


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2019)

Thought I would leave this here in case anyone is interested https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/chuckers-paradise.51/


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 14, 2019)

whats wrong old Heisen needs you to come here and post links to his forum so he can peddle his untested seeds.


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> whats wrong old Heisen needs you to come here and post links to his forum so he can peddle his untested seeds.


That’s a link to @genuity seeds thread


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 14, 2019)

Don't care who's thread it is, it's still linking another forum. Pretty sure that's against terms of service agreement


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Don't care who's thread it is, it's still linking another forum. Pretty sure that's against terms of service agreement


Not sure. I did ask Genuity before posting the link and he said it was fine


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

You gonna tell on him? lol.

Nah for real though.. this is getting sillier by the day. Heck even rolli posted over there offering his mod services. 

This shits just comedy at this point. Everyone's shining brighter with all this drama lol.

Pick your sides while T-shirts are still in stock!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

We even got T-shirts Amos would rock with pride


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 14, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thought I would leave this here in case anyone is interested


Posting a link to chuckers paradise thread from the chuckers paradise thread on the chuckers paradise forum? It’s like inception.


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Posting a link to chuckers paradise thread from the chuckers paradise thread on the chuckers paradise forum? It’s like inception.


 I know It’s too funny


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Posting a link to chuckers paradise thread from the chuckers paradise thread on the chuckers paradise forum? It’s like inception.


Programmers call it 'recursion'.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 14, 2019)

Deputy #1 about day 22 from flip. Dropped some Exotic Lemon Meringue pollen on her today. I’ll do two or three more applications. Using the paintbrush method.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> We even got T-shirts Amos would rock with pride


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 14, 2019)

Anyone need a little help in the outdoor garden?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone need a little help in the outdoor garden?


I don't think I'm going to run in the greenhouse this year, but when I do that might be my new buddy. That's pretty cool! If they made one that could decipher between bad and good bugs and feed you data, it would be well worth it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

Straight Growstones & DTW doesn’t work well. took some plants out of 1g pots (promix) n transplanted them into 5g airpots with the GS. The GS do not hold enough water for the roots to want to venture into them. It would have given me lazy roots . 


So I mixed the GS with promix about 70/30 

The tops work better now that there is Promix in there. But still think the mat would help a lot , I tried to make a mat out of filter floss but I don’t think it is much better than the promix .


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Straight Growstones & DTW doesn’t work well. took some plants out of 1g pots (promix) n transplanted them into 5g airpots with the GS. The GS do not hold enough water for the roots to want to venture into them. It would have given me lazy roots .
> 
> 
> So I mixed the GS with promix about 70/30
> ...


Can the emitters be buried in coco or peat, or even expanded shale, I think this might be the best of the 3, but I have no idea how those things work so, take that from the peanut gallery.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Can the emitters be buried in coco or peat, or even expanded shale, I think this might be the best of the 3, but I have no idea how those things work so, take that from the peanut gallery.



No, you’d be better off with sprayer spikes .
The way the top works is that the water comes to the 360 ring around the base, the water comes out n flows over the maze , but with out back pressure from the mat the water goes the path of lease resistance. 

You can see in the pic the water isn’t flowing to the outside edge. 

I was hopping the GS held some water n could be used in the DTW but they are better for RDWC but I don’t want to chill 4 totes. 
I think the promix will make it work, I just wanted to get away from it cause it’s dirty.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

@Bakersfield Hierogamoscreations
4xGrape Champas
4xBubby Hotep
@Schwaggy P
4x Fpog x Cherry Sunshine.
@Useful Seeds testers
4x GG#4 x Banana Kush
4x HAOG x Chocolate Diesal
Some GPS Jelly Pie and Doc's TPR thrown in to round things out.
Bean popping addiction is just as real as bean collecting.


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 15, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4300570


Are those some kind of drawer sliders? And how well do they roll after they get a little bit of floor dirt on them?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 15, 2019)

widgetkicker said:


> Are those some kind of drawer sliders? And how well do they roll after they get a little bit of floor dirt on them?


They are for moving like fridges and shit. They are pretty robust.

Says they are good for 1200lbs On Homedepots website. If he's using the 102L totes that's 216lbs full. If it's the 208L tote it's 440lbs. They should roll pretty ok with that load.

^this is all if my memory is working right and 1 gallon = 8lbs.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 15, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> They are for moving like fridges and shit. They are pretty robust.
> 
> Says they are good for 1200lbs On Homedepots website. If he's using the 102L totes that's 216lbs full. If it's the 208L tote it's 440lbs. They should roll pretty ok with that load.
> 
> ^this is all if my memory is working right and 1 gallon = 8lbs.



Nailed it





widgetkicker said:


> Are those some kind of drawer sliders? And how well do they roll after they get a little bit of floor dirt on them?


I run a pretty clean ship. No dirt on my floors . But they are about a 1” wheel so they probably would get hung up on a zip tie.
So far everything is working pretty slick, I need to dial everything and make some changes n adjustments but the concept is sound. Just not enough hours in a day.
Edit .
Just tried it out in the garage with a dirty floor , works good .


----------



## C-theGrower (Mar 15, 2019)

@AmericanGrower508 nice setup


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

Fookies


----------



## THT (Mar 16, 2019)

Bounty hunter f2 all dried up and ready for the cure, oh lawd jesus it's some fire


----------



## Houstini (Mar 16, 2019)

Goji male, let’s try this again. 
I have some nice teen sized ladies a week into flower for him. 
Goji (pinesoul pheno)
Sour lime og
Love triangle #6
Slymeball #5
Mimosa


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 16, 2019)

@BigHornBuds thanks for the tip on Hicock Haze stretch, so far she's a 2x stretcher with DD root bumps.

Here she is with a cameo down low in front of cojack x honeybee f3 (p#1).

Cojack x honeybee f3 (p#2) is in the upper right, slightly covered by her sister in a 6in terracotta color pot. She is beginning to throw some purple and so is the party cup under some uva. The party cup and others are more like p#1, with the short mutant late comer being in its own subclass. P#2 is considerably darker and has more 3 blade, ducks foot and hooked leaves.


Party cup


I have noticed some of the spikey type of growth that I associate with intersex potential, but significantly less since early in flower. It is possible what I was seeing was the begining of the purple phase. I will reserve further comment re: intersex on this particular strain until I have more information.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 16, 2019)

Gmo x swazey chuckers paradise about 3 weeks in


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Gmo x swazey chuckers paradise about 3 weeks inView attachment 4301554


She’s not shy with the frost. Gorgeous plant!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies
> 
> View attachment 4301289 View attachment 4301290


Nice Bob. What’s the cross?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice Bob. What’s the cross?


Fireballs x Xmas Cookies


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds thanks for the tip on Hicock Haze stretch, so far she's a 2x stretcher with DD root bumps.
> View attachment 4301389
> Here she is with a cameo down low in front of cojack x honeybee f3 (p#1).
> View attachment 4301397
> ...


Yeah that dad is looking to be coming out..purple,thick white hairs..
But them leafs look like the mom for sure,should start to get thinner..maybe


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2019)

Pure Raspberry Kush x Jelly Pie = Raspberry Pie [ for now]


----------



## coppershot (Mar 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4301648 Pure Raspberry Kush x Jelly Pie = Raspberry Pie [ for now]


Brother, you gotta run some of those. Very interested in how those turn out.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 16, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> She’s not shy with the frost. Gorgeous plant!


Thanx she is a looker


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 16, 2019)

Some Sunny D by @thenotsoesoteric at day 43


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah that dad is looking to be coming out..purple,thick white hairs..
> But them leafs look like the mom for sure,should start to get thinner..maybe


They have been when compared to the lower leaves, I tend to prune a bit heavy so you may not be seeing it in the pictures.

Edit: i think were in the mid 60's for day count 12/12 from seed.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2019)

My first chuck. Cbanana s1 x (bluecaliyo x starfighter) around 50 days. Guessing she'll need 70 on this seed run. Smells of juicy fruit, new shoes and slight banana.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah that dad is looking to be coming out..purple,*thick* *white hairs..*
> But them leafs look like the mom for sure,should start to get thinner..maybe


Was papa a reversed girl?


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Was papa a reversed girl?


Na,I just see them thick white honeybee hairs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Brother, you gotta run some of those. Very interested in how those turn out.


Amigo, you've got to hook up w/ @Tangerine when she gets back so we can slip some beans across the border. Maybe send her a PM ?


----------



## coppershot (Mar 17, 2019)

@Amos Otis 

I dont want to push Tang. If she is able I am sure that she will, but I dont want to push her, cause her grief. I hope that eventually one of the banks that your working with will ship north. 

That cross of BB & JP sounds amazing though! Would love to.see some of them grown out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Amos Otis
> 
> I dont want to push Tang. If she is able I am sure that she will, but I dont want to push her, cause her grief. I hope that eventually one of the banks that your working with will ship north.
> 
> That cross of BB & JP sounds amazing though! Would love to.see some of them grown out.


She's posted positively about being a go between. I think it's just a matter of you guys getting together.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2019)

Looks like I got a male to play with. 

Malawi / C99 ( Malawi gold x Cinderella 99 ) 
Bushy Sativa 

Was flipped 6 days ago , then the excellerated tops with nutsacks forming. Me thinks I should keep this pollen because of the Malawi lean . I know about the calyx to leaf ratio on that strain but figured maybe do some Sativa or reverse . 

What you guys think would be a nice cross for it ...??


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2019)

Jack Herer, or Purple Haze, or Willie Nelson, or Thai, or...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like I got a male to play with.
> 
> Malawi / C99 ( Malawi gold x Cinderella 99 )
> Bushy Sativa
> ...


I would cross him to everything I have available.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a couple BD in small containers ( week 2 ) for just some side grows ....
I might at least dust those two. I was thinking Durban Poison maybe to start. 

Purple haze ^ does sound nice too.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 17, 2019)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like I got a male to play with.
> 
> Malawi / C99 ( Malawi gold x Cinderella 99 )
> Bushy Sativa
> ...


Anything from old bros Grimm stock would be of serious consideration. Useful’s Apollo 11 f4 come to mind


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2019)

Appreciate the tips guys and gals . Guess I got some beans to hunt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2019)

Shuck 2. Ace of Spades x Jelly Pie = Blaze Starr


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Shuck 2. Ace of Spades x Jelly Pie = Blaze Starr
> View attachment 4302371 View attachment 4302372


Are you keeping males around or doing one and done chucks? 

I have a couple dudes I’d like to keep. One is flowering in veg 18/6 which is irritating. The cuts I took are rooting but also flowering.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Are you keeping males around or doing one and done chucks?
> 
> I have a couple dudes I’d like to keep. One is flowering in veg 18/6 which is irritating. The cuts I took are rooting but also flowering.


If it’s flowering under 18/6 you don’t want to keep it, you should toss it.


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4301648 Pure Raspberry Kush x Jelly Pie = Raspberry Pie [ for now]



Any of these going to be at DCSE? Sounds like a great cross and these orgis are coming out really nice!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4301648 Pure Raspberry Kush x Jelly Pie = Raspberry Pie [ for now]


You should rename that one to "Briscos All Fruit" and send me a pack for the idea of course.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2019)

I defoliated 4 Copper Chem F2s from @Amos Otis early in flower and at 4 weeks they have more than made up for it! All are very much alike and differences are slight. Nice branching and making nice flowers. Top dressed today with fish bone meal, ashes and EWC. Really vigorous from the start and much more uniform than GPS Copper Chem.

MonkeySkunk chuck of mine is 53 days is ready. Only female is a runt but I flowered her since she was the only female. Smells woody and dank earth today. Gooey hard and extremely frosty buds! Bush like in structure. Big buds for it’s size.

Space Monkey f2 three weeks today and looks like a Monkey!

Veg tent has 7 MonkeySkunk a couple weeks old in blue Solos ready for up pot to hotter mix.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 18, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> If it’s flowering under 18/6 you don’t want to keep it, you should toss it.


I think it’s fairly common. Thanks for the tip but any info you have that backs that up would be appreciated. 

Your hypothesis is all males that flower in 18/6 are inferior?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 18, 2019)

@macsnax cnc #2 f2


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I think it’s fairly common. Thanks for the tip but any info you have that backs that up would be appreciated.
> 
> Your hypothesis is all males that flower in 18/6 are inferior?


I hold my males to the same standards as my females. If a female started flowering under the same circumstance I would toss it all the same. If it’s not root bound and flowering, most would consider it unstable. I agree, it is common in males, which is why good males are hard to come by. Obviously their your plants, you can do whatever you want and enjoy it the same. My advice is if you are looking for stability, and auto flowering male is not the best place to start.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 18, 2019)

Define "flowering" in 18-6?

Is it dropping dust from mature bract calyxs? This is normal and we can work on ways to mitigate these bits of dust.

Are tops of branches forming clusters of balls, this kind of flowering would not be tolerated... cull ime.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I think it’s fairly common. Thanks for the tip but any info you have that backs that up would be appreciated.
> 
> Your hypothesis is all males that flower in 18/6 are inferior?


When you say flowering , do you mean it’s full on in flower and will finish or is it just tossing some balls like preflowers ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Are you keeping males around or doing one and done chucks?


One and dones, but I keep some seeds in case I want to revisit the crosses at some point, like Carla Olson, Candy Samples and Hutter's Stash.

I look at my stash, then choose a dozen or so strains that seem like they'd be appealing matches to the intended male. Good genetics in should be good genetics out, and 13 per pack should yield some good plants. In short, that is 'the Brisco Way"...



Rivendell said:


> You should rename that one to "Briscos All Fruit" and send me a pack for the idea of course.


I loved those commercials, but wasn't fond of the product. Will definitely keep it in mind.

Edit -the format monster lives.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I think it’s fairly common. Thanks for the tip but any info you have that backs that up would be appreciated.
> 
> Your hypothesis is all males that flower in 18/6 are inferior?


You definitely don't want a male around that spits pollen whenever it wants to. And you probably don't want to pass along that trait. I watched a video with fletch from archive recently He was saying only about 10% of males are true males. He said he reverses a lot of males to check out what terps they pass and to see if they really are male.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 18, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> View attachment 4302497 View attachment 4302496 @macsnax cnc #2 f2


I'm eager to hear how it smokes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2019)

The tang pow male I used last year shot preflower balls in veg and he has made some really nice daughters. The only cross that has hermie issue is the citrus twist, miyagi x tang pow, and that is cuz miyagi mom passed on the trait. The other crosses have been fine.

Bottom line, you dont know what a male will produce until you grow out his offspring. 

If it has nice qualities xhuck with it, dont get caught up with what someone running hundreds of plants does, jmho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Any of these going to be at DCSE? Sounds like a great cross and these orgis are coming out really nice!


Likely all will get to DCSE in a month or so. Great work on your Orgis.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> When you say flowering , do you mean it’s full on in flower and will finish or is it just tossing some balls like preflowers ?


I’ve drought stressed it like you do. And it’s def throwing balls on branches. Good size male and I could tell it wanted to turn. If it goes to reveg I will keep. If not I’ll toss. Once it gets to this stage I would imagine it’s hard to reveg.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Mar 18, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> My fucking girlfriend threw my 2 gmo seedlings cause I looked up pics ofof strippe on Facebook. I put them back in the dirt but they had kinked stems. Hopefully they will survive tho but idk last night was in the 30's n I had them in the bathroom under sink for saftey.
> Hopefully they didn't die from violence and the cold FML
> 
> "Porn is cheating"


The plant will probably due better now.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I’ve drought stressed it like you do. And it’s def throwing balls on branches. Good size male and I could tell it wanted to turn. If it goes to reveg I will keep. If not I’ll toss. Once it gets to this stage I would imagine it’s hard to reveg.


I have cloned many an early/auto flowering male, just to have them fuck me again. Good luck, but I have a feeling you will be tossing him. There’s a reason many top notch breeders/chuckers go back to the same males....good males are hard to find. Everyone has their own standards. I have ladies that I’ve ran for 4-5 years and have not pollinated them yet b/c the right male/combo has not come along yet. That’s just my passion level though. I love this plant and have high standards, so when I find a real keeper, I’m not gonna just let her get knocked up by the bum in corner. I grow big plants, I want them fully mature, and I want to see what they’ve got. If I drop a seed today it will probably be 5-7 months before I see what I really have. I’m not going to put all that time and effort into a plant born from a male that was a fucking mutant in veg(by flowering). If you just want to make seeds, by all means, use him, and see what you get. If you’re serious, and have a goal to achieve, he is definitely not going to get you there.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 18, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Good luck, but I have a feeling you will be tossing him. There’s a reason many top notch breeders/chuckers go back to the same males.... he is definitely not going to get you there.


I will need the luck. I’m 1 year into a 3 year project to create three males. I’m of course going to create some seeds to see what’s up. Mostly because I’ve seen no actual proof these early flowering males pollen creates any sort of unstable progeny. I just don’t see it. More than likely I’ll have to run my own tests rather than use anecdotal evidence on this one. I have nothing but time.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 18, 2019)

About 1/4 of the way there


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2019)

All I know is you can find a male that looks like it will be the best thing ever, not throw any preflowers, show resin and have a kick ass smell and that male could still put out mutant offspring. 

Recessive genes might not show in the male's generation but once you cross him those imperfections might show. 

I've read most of the things those top ig breeders have read, and I've grown weed as long as many of them and I have made many crosses with many males. 

Never has a male that preflowered a few balls just been a straight up dud, most have put out solid crosses that typically outshined either parent.

All from a tangerine power that showed a preflower ball or two.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Recessive genes might not show in the male's generation but once you cross him those imperfections might show.
> 
> I've read most of the things those top ig breeders have read, and I've grown weed as long as many of them and I have made many crosses with many males.


Yeah I have started stressing my males to see what they do. But everything I know of genetics there is no external or environmental stress test to show recessive genes or any genetic disposition other than vigor and maybe mold resistance which are visible. I think the supposition that males that perform a certain way during stress is bro science at best. 

My previous method of collecting pollen would not have been detected for stress behavior since I only flowered cuttings as soon the males showed preflowers. I’m growing some of those plants out now so we’ll see if they are hermie garbage or not. My guess is they’ll be fine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Amigo, you've got to hook up w/ @Tangerine when she gets back so we can slip some beans across the border. Maybe send her a PM ?





coppershot said:


> @Amos Otis
> 
> I dont want to push Tang. If she is able I am sure that she will, but I dont want to push her, cause her grief. I hope that eventually one of the banks that your working with will ship north.
> 
> That cross of BB & JP sounds amazing though! Would love to.see some of them grown out.





Amos Otis said:


> She's posted positively about being a go between. I think it's just a matter of you guys getting together.


I'm here guys. Things just got a little crazy after my son left for basic.
I'm trying to get on top of things just not feeling like I've made much headway

Copper I'll shoot ya msg. I've been eyeballing a couple of packs on the site myself (and I want one of those T-Shirts, lol)


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

taking donations, it seems. lol. Good luck with that, maybe you should charge a commission?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2019)

Strainly said:


> We don't delete anything. We're not admins on here. The only reason some posts were deleted on here were due to violations of RIU terms by some people on here. We have no say, despite what conspiracy theorists will claim.
> 
> You will find few negative reviews on Strainly. We don't delete them, that would defeat the purpose of the site. There are no fake reviews on Strainly. Everything is based on actual trades that took place.
> 
> For those thinking we're here to make a quick buck. We work day jobs to finance the site and put a lot of energy trying to incept a change in this industry, as you can see on our blog. Putting an *open source breeding license* together, doesn't make ANY money, but takes a lot of energy


I appreciate your mission and what you're trying to do....

However... this is super tacky. 


Strainly said:


> This entire forum is kinda suspect at best to be honest... RIU reputation has gone down in the community... and a quick look here explains why...


Now you're insulting people for no reason...

What the heck. This is not good for your vendors.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 19, 2019)

Strainly said:


> This entire forum is kinda suspect at best to be honest... RIU reputation has gone down in the community... and a quick look here explains why...


Lol now your talking shit about the forum, yep your a class act for sure. Keep digging that hole.

And it wasn't "some posts", your entire thread was deleted.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

I still go over there and i have used it, I have positive reviews, etc. Sorry bout the sarcasm. But I have also noticed how some packs and genetics go from one vendor to another in a day or two's time and it looks odd, to say the least. I mean its not your fault folks are going to expos and getting free packs and then reselling them on your site for millions, lol. I reckon you can't control that. But when its your platform some are abusing others with fake genetics or sock puppets to go back and forth to, it might reflect a little. I just notice that you can offer a good deal there and if you don't pay to keep it at top of page, crickets, lol. Nature of the beast. Can't you guys take constructive criticism? Like don't make the person buying the beans give feedback until he can get the beans, first and grow them out, how's he to know he's getting what he paid for? Everyone can repackage things these days and put a label on it and it can be whatever they want. That's actually my only gripe.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 19, 2019)

Any off chance that someone has some 120300 foam inserts for seed pucks? I got a sample of 100 and lacon wouldn't include foams less than 1000.

I wanna give some crosses away


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2019)

Strainly said:


> This entire forum is kinda suspect at best to be honest... RIU reputation has gone down in the community... and a quick look here explains why...


Hey man, I probably use strainly more than most here. But don't come in here running your mouth. There's some real issues that come with your site and these guys are telling you how they see your site. I mean what's the deal with getting permission to review someone? How is that honest? So if a seller drops the ball or rips someone, he doesn't let people review him. And nobody ever knows.


I've backed you guys up before, this isn't a poke. Just saying you need to listen to the people that are using your site.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Any off chance that someone has some 120300 foam inserts for seed pucks? I got a sample of 100 and lacon wouldn't include foams less than 1000.
> 
> I wanna give some crosses away


I'm fresh out bro.


----------



## sunni (Mar 19, 2019)

He’s gone sorry
When people don’t pay for advertising they can’t just keep advertising


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> He’s gone sorry
> When people don’t pay for advertising they can’t just keep advertising


And poof is like it never happened, lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Any off chance that someone has some 120300 foam inserts for seed pucks? I got a sample of 100 and lacon wouldn't include foams less than 1000.
> 
> I wanna give some crosses away


Im gonna be in the same boat here in about a month or so.. lmk what you find out. Perhaps someone has a couple hundred too many?? or a few of us can put something together??

@reallybigjesusfreak looks like you've got yourself a nice lil haul too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Im gonna be in the same boat here in about a month or so.. lmk what you find out. Perhaps someone has a couple hundred too many?? or a few of us can put something together??
> 
> @reallybigjesusfreak looks like you've got yourself a nice lil haul too





SCJedi said:


> Any off chance that someone has some 120300 foam inserts for seed pucks? I got a sample of 100 and lacon wouldn't include foams less than 1000.
> 
> I wanna give some crosses away


I couldnt find less than a 1000 inserts, so Im using cotton bits.

Plus cotton is "organic" lol. Hippy approved.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 19, 2019)

Foam from a craft store and a sharpened piece of copper pipe to cut the rounds with?

Works for fly tying, should work for seeds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I couldnt find less than a 1000 inserts, so Im using cotton bits.
> 
> Plus cotton is "organic" lol. Hippy approved.


Smart.. Those old unopened foam packs in about 10 years will receive a lot of sad faces when that foam breaks down into an oily grease.


----------



## too larry (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I couldnt find less than a 1000 inserts, so Im using cotton bits.
> 
> Plus cotton is "organic" lol. Hippy approved.


Cotton is one of the dirtiest crops there are. The defoliant they use to get the leaves off so they can harvest the cotton is kin to Agent Orange used in the Nam. {my closest neighbor is a 500 acre cotton farm. You learn to stay inside when they are spraying}


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I couldnt find less than a 1000 inserts, so Im using cotton bits.
> 
> Plus cotton is "organic" lol. Hippy approved.


I thought of this as an inexpensive alternative. Pesticides used on cotton can't be much worse than lacon containers, well unless your neighbor is blow molding PE plastic upwind.


----------



## growslut (Mar 19, 2019)

I've got no cat in this fight, but I remember hearing that a breeder stopped using cotton because it holds moisture--which could cause a problem if stored in a humid climate.

Plenty of seed vendors don't use any material to fill the containers, just seeds (even if they don't fill the container and bang around a bit).


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

Opened a pack of seeds the other day, not sure if the seeds weren’t completely dry or the foam picked up moisture another way. Unfortunately when I opened grape Krush it was all mold in there


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Opened a pack of seeds the other day, not sure if the seeds weren’t completely dry or the foam picked up moisture another way. Unfortunately when I opened grape Krush it was all mold in there


Bummer man, we're they in a sealed pack?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Opened a pack of seeds the other day, not sure if the seeds weren’t completely dry or the foam picked up moisture another way. Unfortunately when I opened grape Krush it was all mold in there


got a pic?


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> got a pic?


“Grape Krush 2018” Alaska cannabis cache


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve seen mold with people adding rice too. Gotta remember rice is a great moisture sink but it has to be dehydrated


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2019)

Houstini said:


> “Grape Krush 2018” Alaska cannabis cache
> View attachment 4303386 View attachment 4303387


I don't think that's how you're supposed to use mycos, lol. That would suck if you were excited to pop them.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone ever run Alaska cannabis cache? Have a few packs. a group of friends went in and got a bulk price. Dudes a smooth talker but his stories don’t add up


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I couldnt find less than a 1000 inserts, so Im using cotton bits.
> 
> Plus cotton is "organic" lol. Hippy approved.


I had the same issue a while back and then I remembered buying a pack from Shoreline with rice in it.
Works great and it lessens your carbon footprint.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Some bubble I just made 

 
I don’t know whether to smoke it or press it, it weights 5.5 grams this is just 43u to 120u probably got about 7.5 if I added the other grades. GMO x swayze are looking fat one will come down in a week and half, the other has least three weeks white hairs everywhere 8 and half weeks in


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cotton is one of the dirtiest crops there are. The defoliant they use to get the leaves off so they can harvest the cotton is kin to Agent Orange used in the Nam. {my closest neighbor is a 500 acre cotton farm. You learn to stay inside when they are spraying}


I grew up across the street from a cotton patch.
I'm the first generation in my family that never picked cotton.
Unfortunately, I've been sprayed many times by the crop dusters.
The tiny town of McFarland, Ca where I lived, has the highest rate of child leukemia in the US.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2019)

My family is from Delano. I feel you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

too larry said:


> Cotton is one of the dirtiest crops there are. The defoliant they use to get the leaves off so they can harvest the cotton is kin to Agent Orange used in the Nam. {my closest neighbor is a 500 acre cotton farm. You learn to stay inside when they are spraying}


Oh for sure. That's why I put the quotes up. 

Cotton itself is organic material but it is definitely not grown organically.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2019)

When them cotton balls get rotten, you can't pick very much cotton.

shuck 3 - Orgi F2 x Jelly Pie = Brisco's All Fruit - it just came to me @Rivendell . PM me bro.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some bubble I just made View attachment 4303418
> 
> View attachment 4303419
> I don’t know whether to smoke it or press it, it weights 5.5 grams this is just 43u to 120u probably got about 7.5 if I added the other grades. GMO x swayze are looking fat one will come down in a week and half, the other has least three weeks white hairs everywhere 8 and half weeks in


Smoke it. Definitely smoke it 

that looks gooood


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

Mohican said:


> My family is from Delano. I feel you.


My dad grew up in Delano, I went to Catholic school there.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Smoke it. Definitely smoke it
> 
> that looks gooood


Haha if you are saying smoke it, I’ll take your advice, thanks...


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 19, 2019)

What ever happened to all those California cotton fields anyway?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> What ever happened to all those California cotton fields anyway?


California specialized in Pima cotton, which is used in premium cotton products.
Between the lack of demand and the crazy amount of water used to grow cotton, it's becoming harder to make a profit.
The water should go to food production, IMO and they can keep growing cotton in the South.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2019)

They need to pick back up on Hemp farming, far superior product, but Big Timber, Big Pharma, the Cotton boys, etc, all got lobbyiest fighting the fight. Looke up Hempcrete and also the biodegradeable hemp bottles among other things, let alone its stronger than cotton and easier to process in the field. Go figure.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 20, 2019)

Just found this thread. amazing grows people!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 20, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Any off chance that someone has some 120300 foam inserts for seed pucks? I got a sample of 100 and lacon wouldn't include foams less than 1000.
> 
> I wanna give some crosses away


Anyone interested in foams for the 120300 send me a pm with how many you want. If there is enough interest I'll make the 1000 count order


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

40% of corn grown in US goes to Ethanol, not any kind of food and corn ethanol is a net carbon polluter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 40% of corn grown in US goes to Ethanol, not any kind of food and corn ethanol is a net carbon polluter.


As long as we don't run out of corn flakes, I'm good.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> As long as we don't run out of corn flakes, I'm good.


That’s deep.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 20, 2019)

Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric some lowers inside week 6


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Gmo x swazey chuckers paradise about 5ish week


----------



## Houstini (Mar 20, 2019)

Excited to see these grown out this summer. Good thing the fam likes to grow too! Instead of giving out clones to family I’ll give out sexed seedlings. Should be a fun outdoor hunt! Looking forward to a few new males!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 21, 2019)

Orgi f2 (brisco bargain beans)day 64-got the axe last night-thanks @Amos Otis for letting me run'em   View attachment 4304103


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> They need to pick back up on Hemp farming, far superior product, but Big Timber, Big Pharma, the Cotton boys, etc, all got lobbyiest fighting the fight. Looke up Hempcrete and also the biodegradeable hemp bottles among other things, let alone its stronger than cotton and easier to process in the field. Go figure.


Until October 10th, I was against legal hemp. But since all my timber is matchsticks now, let them grow rope. {Just not real close to Larry Land}


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2019)

Hemp will have it’s market share but Spruce never obsoleted Maple. There will be more uses for which it is ideal but there are millions of plants in our world of which we have barely scratched the surface. Lot's of research into the uses of Cannabis has not been done because of archaic attitudes and laws in the US.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 21, 2019)

Blue ripper /\\/  blue balls/\\/  blue ripper/\ honey stomper blue balls (left) blue ripper (middle) honeystomper (right) blue ripper  honeystomper sucking that hps.
Last run for these.
Boysenberry hashplants
& some ??mystery beans from doc next.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2019)

Prep for a fresh run


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2019)

OJ#1 is chunking up nicer than her mother and damn near as frosty. She has a little bit different nose than momma, fuel/hashy like momma but with a sweet lemon/orange type citrus smell too but not too strong. Can't wait to smoke her. She also has a little gold/bronze glaze on the top of her resin rails, or perhaps they're just beef taco yo! I'll try to get pics of the tips in days to come.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hemp will have it’s market share but Spruce never obsoleted Maple. There will be more uses for which it is ideal but there are millions of plants in our world of which we have barely scratched the surface. Lot's of research into the uses of Cannabis has not been done because of archaic attitudes and laws in the US.


We're starting to make some ground.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric some lowers inside week 6
> View attachment 4303985


Looking good so far. Are you getting orange smells off any of those girls? Also watch for late flower color changes, hopefully you'll find a nice purple pheno like C found.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2019)

And on a side note. My dad, the guy that fucked with me in high school for smoking pot, is about to put some plants in flower for the first time. He started coming around after seeing his buddy benefit from a tincture, he started taking oils and is spending a lot of time reading up on growing and asking me questions. Quite the transformation for these eyes, pretty cool too.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hemp will have it’s market share but Spruce never obsoleted Maple. There will be more uses for which it is ideal but there are millions of plants in our world of which we have barely scratched the surface. Lot's of research into the uses of Cannabis has not been done because of archaic attitudes and laws in the US.


Hemp could turn the pulp/paper market on it's head though. {it used to be the #1 source of paper in America} 

Hemp takes one season to grow. Right now it's mostly being grown for the CBD, but the fiber market won't be far behind. Lots of folks {including me} thinking seriously about not replanting pines. If hemp does come on strong, my young trees won't be worth as much.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 22, 2019)

too larry said:


> Hemp could turn the pulp/paper market on it's head though. {it used to be the #1 source of paper in America}
> 
> Hemp takes one season to grow. Right now it's mostly being grown for the CBD, but the fiber market won't be far behind. Lots of folks {including me} thinking seriously about not replanting pines. If hemp does come on strong, my young trees won't be worth as much.


Pulp and paper might be an understatement. I've seen recent results of plant matter makeup showing lots of nutrient/sustenance potential.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4304511 Blue ripper /\\/View attachment 4304515 View attachment 4304517 blue balls/\\/View attachment 4304518 View attachment 4304519 blue ripper/\View attachment 4304520 honey stomperView attachment 4304521 blue balls (left) blue ripper (middle) honeystomper (right)View attachment 4304522 blue ripper View attachment 4304523 honeystomper sucking that hps.
> Last run for these.
> Boysenberry hashplants
> & some ??mystery beans from doc next.


Such beautiful plants, nice job.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 22, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Pulp and paper might be an understatement. I've seen recent results of plant matter makeup showing lots of nutrient/sustenance potential.


My buddy has been running a hemp based food company for at least seven years now. Definetly a market. Recently picked up by Costco. Definetly going to be fully mainstream soon.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> And on a side note. My dad, the guy that fucked with me in high school for smoking pot, is about to put some plants in flower for the first time. He started coming around after seeing his buddy benefit from a tincture, he started taking oils and is spending a lot of time reading up on growing and asking me questions. Quite the transformation for these eyes, pretty cool too.


That’s great. My dad grounded me and ignored me for over a month when he caught me high. Now he uses a cannasalve, that I make, nightly. It’s funny how things change.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2019)

Three Meltdown ladies from @BobBitchen in the front. They are a few weeks into flowering.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 22, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> That’s great. My dad grounded me and ignored me for over a month when he caught me high. Now he uses a cannasalve, that I make, nightly. It’s funny how things change.


When you think about how bitter that pill must have been to swallow it is encouraging. Perhaps he just thought you were too young but if that were the case grounding was wrong punishment.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> That’s great. My dad grounded me and ignored me for over a month when he caught me high. Now he uses a cannasalve, that I make, nightly. It’s funny how things change.


Yeah man is kind of a trip. I don't think he ever would have started doing this by listening to me, he had to see one of his buddies getting some medicinal results to open his eyes. It doesn't matter how though. I'm just glad he came around, and he has health issues that can benefit from cannabis, so good stuff all around.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yeah man is kind of a trip. I don't think he ever would have started doing this by listening to me, he had to see one of his buddies getting some medicinal results to open his eyes. It doesn't matter how though. I'm just glad he came around, and he has health issues that can benefit from cannabis, so good stuff all around.


I think once it was legal where we live my fathers views changed. He also got to witness first hand results on my sister.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2019)

Our parents were raised in an era of heavy propaganda against weed and open mindedness. A lot are starting to see through the bs.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think once it was legal where we live my fathers views changed. He also got to witness first hand results on my sister.


Going legal is getting a lot of people to rethink cannabis. Almost every time I go to the dispo to buy live extracts, I see people in there that you would never think smoke the herb.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Our parents were raised in an era of heavy propaganda against weed and open mindedness. A lot are starting to see through the bs.


The war on drugs did some damage, now people are starting to think for their selves again. Everyday there's more people talking about the health benefits. My old man is super impressed with what rso has done for cancer patients.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

PineBerryKush x HickokHaze , crazy branching n tight node spacing and just wants to be huge , I keep hacking at it . 
Two people couldn’t wrap their arms around it a couple weeks ago. So I cut it in half , then half again, then half again. I was going to do it again 
Then I thought of this .


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2019)

anybody got any Rosin's crosses, with MAC and/or Alien Apple Warp, wow, grow them babies out and maybe start a thread. Those may be one of the best chucks I've encountered with vigor, growth, mine are all staying shorter but stout, and a small sample of the triple choc chip x aaw is why Im posting this. 2 other small locals have almost similar results, just sayin.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> anybody got any Rosin's crosses, with MAC and/or Alien Apple Warp, wow, grow them babies out and maybe start a thread. Those may be one of the best chucks I've encountered with vigor, growth, mine are all staying shorter but stout, and a small sample of the triple choc chip x aaw is why Im posting this. 2 other small locals have almost similar results, just sayin.


I'm saving my Mac x aaw for a hunt in a couple months, gonna be looking for male.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm saving my Mac x aaw for a hunt in a couple months, gonna be looking for male.


unbelievable plants comin out of his crosses, no shit. Not much stretch if any, structure great looks custom made for cloning, vigorous, can't get over it. You are in for a treat.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> unbelievable plants comin out of his crosses, no shit. Not much stretch if any, structure great looks custom made for cloning, vigorous, can't get over it. You are in for a treat.


I've seen a handful in veg, but none in flower yet. Those mac's aren't stretching? I figured the Columbian would make them stretch pretty good


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2019)

don't think it does with the MAC momma, I know it did on some I grew with it being the dad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2019)

Fiona's Crack = Bodhi's Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4304801 Fiona's Crack = Bodhi's Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie
> View attachment 4304802


Fiona apple? Or another beauty.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fiona apple? Or another beauty.


Fiona shrek?

That be some Green crack..


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fiona apple? Or another beauty.





genuity said:


> Fiona shrek?
> That be some Green crack..


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 22, 2019)

Pollen! Precious pollen!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4304888 View attachment 4304890


I once got stuck on a buddy's couch during a marathon of burn notice, years ago. I actually enjoyed the show. Hadn't heard of it before, haven't watched an episode since. To be honest, wasn't a fan of her character, though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Fiona shrek?
> 
> That be some Green crack..


Fiona's Pie.
Fi's Jelly...
btw Burn Notice is my shit!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4304888 View attachment 4304890


Holy crap, how am I just noticing Bruce was in burn notice? I was always like that guy looks familiar. Smh


----------



## too larry (Mar 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> . . . . . . . . .Fi's Jelly...


This is Fi (Mfiondu) Kabengele. Or according to Dickey V, Cabin Jelly. Cabin Jelly would make a good strain name.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Holy crap, how am I just noticing Bruce was in burn notice? I was always like that guy looks familiar. Smh


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

Got home to see my phone poking out of the snow bank 

At least I can get my IG account back now .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4305003


My favorite tagline of his.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4304801 Fiona's Crack = Bodhi's Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie
> View attachment 4304802


Actually man ima need some of these of these ones haha. I remember the Micheal Weston convo gunna need to get the gang together lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 22, 2019)

Never knew about this thread haha, I just germinated one of two of my first legit trial strains Royal Abduction and Ghost of E.T. I gotta helluva Stud Alien rift from ocean grown, I crossed into my keeper Black water(purple OG) thats the royal Abduction. Im gonna work the lines, tbis is my full time job so gonna be breeding full.time.from.now.on, The Seed Bandit Seed company. The purple og mother. Week 5 or 6.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey, so when ya'll are harvesting beans, whats your general success rate on harvested beans? I'd say I got about 3/4 grey/tiger striped beans as opposed to the green, obviously non matured ones. And out of those matured looking ones, i'd say about half of them squish under firm finger pressure. So I have a good amount yet that seem viable, and I've planted one that fell off while the mom was still growing which is doing well. So I'm willing to bet I harvested a bit too early for a seed run, but I'm just curious to hear what ya'll end up with when you do seeds. I am absolutely just painting onto a single branch next time. thanks again everbody for answering my noob questions.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4305056
> 
> Got home to see my phone poking out of the snow bank
> 
> At least I can get my IG account back now .


oh also take it out of the case and the back off and the battery out!


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Hey, so when ya'll are harvesting beans, whats your general success rate on harvested beans? I'd say I got about 3/4 grey/tiger striped beans as opposed to the green, obviously non matured ones. And out of those matured looking ones, i'd say about half of them squish under firm finger pressure. So I have a good amount yet that seem viable, and I've planted one that fell off while the mom was still growing which is doing well. So I'm willing to bet I harvested a bit too early for a seed run, but I'm just curious to hear what ya'll end up with when you do seeds. I am absolutely just painting onto a single branch next time. thanks again everbody for answering my noob questions.


I think I'm around 80% to 90% good seeds.

Did have one plant give me all bullshit seeds(pale white) ever seed.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think I'm around 80% to 90% good seeds.
> 
> Did have one plant give me all bullshit seeds(pale white) ever seed.


aw that stinks. sounds like I should give it a little longer then. the plant looked like she was done, but she was so riddled with seeds it was useless for anything than seed harvesting and hash making. so not usless at all.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> oh also take it out of the case and the back off and the battery out!


Thanks for the tips 
How do I take the battery out?


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 22, 2019)

I only had 1 immature seed outta about 25 in a single chose bud. All germinated so far.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

This glue did not work,


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 22, 2019)

Houstini said:


> “Grape Krush 2018” Alaska cannabis cache
> View attachment 4303386 View attachment 4303387


That’s from fresh seeds put into the container.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This glue did not work, View attachment 4305140


Google " dow 795", see where you can find it up there. It's a really impressive silicone, rated @1000psi. I used it in place of metal corner brackets to set 1/2" railing glass on some balconies. The glass appears to be floating where 90° corners meet. Anyway, it's strong shit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s from fresh seeds put into the container.


o shit its won of them i fones. then just take your case off it and pray to steve jobs that it dries! no more will I ever pay that money for a phone. if my boss wants to talk to me he can get me a company phone and fuck everybody else I dont need them


----------



## Houstini (Mar 22, 2019)

So I got a dry spot in the greenhouse and mimosa has a couple weeks to finish ripening seeds. I’m pretty sure I’m cool, ya think? 45°N 40 low 65 high next couple weeks


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This glue did not work, View attachment 4305140


That's crazy. PL Premium is an amazing adhesive and I have never come across something that I wasnt successful at bonding. I have only ever used the PL Construction, PL 9000 and No Nails - Wet Grab...

Is everything that you're bonding plastic, or are the casters metal? Did you try scuffing up the surface of each with sand paper to improve the bond and apply constant even pressure while the glue was drying?

Those totes are awesome, I got a dozen or so of em.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This glue did not work, View attachment 4305140


Use black mummy that's what we call it any way we use it to install or repair rubber roofs, it comes in a paint pucket.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's crazy. PL Premium is an amazing adhesive and I have never come across something that I wasnt successful at bonding. I have only ever used the PL Construction, PL 9000 and No Nails - Wet Grab...
> 
> Is everything that you're bonding plastic, or are the casters metal? Did you try scuffing up the surface of each with sand paper to improve the bond and apply constant even pressure while the glue was drying?
> 
> Those totes are awesome, I got a dozen or so of em.


This was the 1st time using the new PL (twice the price too) usually pl is so good I didn’t bother with prep .
This stuff I wouldn’t buy again.

I’m going to use an epoxy n drill holes in the casters to add bonding surface . I’m just not looking forward to cleaning the glue.


LowAnkle said:


> Use black mummy that's what we call it any way we use it to install or repair rubber roofs, it comes in a paint pucket.


Thinking I’m going to use some JB plastic weld 
Or the Dow 795 , Amazon has it . 

.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This was the 1st time using the new PL (twice the price too) usually pl is so good I didn’t bother with prep .
> This stuff I wouldn’t buy again.
> 
> I’m going to use an epoxy n drill holes in the casters to add bonding surface . I’m just not looking forward to cleaning the glue.
> ...


Yeah I've used jb weld for a ton of stuff. It works pretty good but can be broken. I started working in manual labor at 12 years old.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This glue did not work, View attachment 4305140


Calk also needs sun to adhere to the surface or warmth at least like a hair dryer and let it set up over 24 hours.
If I was gonna mount those wheels on the bottom, I'd prolly fasten 4 square pieces of wood to each wheel. Make my lil holes in the container, then screw into the wood fastend with a nut. It'll last forever lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yeah I've used jb weld for a ton of stuff. It works pretty good but can be broken. I started working in manual labor at 12 years old.


There shouldn’t be much force once the bond is set . 
The weight of the water is keeping the ones in place that came off .


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 23, 2019)

I'd go with my above comment, easy to put 4 wood planks, one per wheel then screw directly into them from inside the container, then take that calk and go around each screw on the inside won't leak that way.


BigHornBuds said:


> This was the 1st time using the new PL (twice the price too) usually pl is so good I didn’t bother with prep .
> This stuff I wouldn’t buy again.
> 
> I’m going to use an epoxy n drill holes in the casters to add bonding surface . I’m just not looking forward to cleaning the glue.
> ...


Walmart Lowe's, auto zone or anyplace like that has jb weld. Wood n screws way to go. But I'm sure Ull figure it out. Good luck.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m just not looking forward to cleaning the glue.


Why not just mount the casters to a wood or metal frame then just set the buckets on that?

No glue just screws/or short carriage bolts. No mess, but a bit more work upfront.

Edit - you've probaply considered all of this.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2019)

There are some plastic that are almost impossible to glue. Had some success with cracked livewell using Shoe Goo years ago after everything from Fiberglass to epoxy and silicones.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4304801 Fiona's Crack = Bodhi's Black Raspberry x Jelly Pie
> View attachment 4304802


Just realized these are a black raz x and not the prk. Yeah, I second evergreen. Let me know when these drop at dc.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Why not just mount the casters to a wood or metal frame then just set the buckets on that?
> 
> No glue just screws/or short carriage bolts. No mess, but a bit more work upfront.
> 
> Edit - you've probaply considered all of this.


I did 
I didn’t leave a lot of space , it would make a tight space even tighter. I was just trying to keep it simple , a good glue will do the job , PL P would have worked , just this new stuff isn’t very good on plastic . 

It’s not something I’m worried about, more like one of them things I’ll get to one day. 
I just didn’t want someone seeing the 1st post n using the same stuff n having the same issues.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 23, 2019)

for plastic I would use some epoxy or industrial loctite (call them up and tell them what surfaces to mate and they'll point you to a formulation)

some need an activator to get them to bind well with plastic


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just realized these are a black raz x and not the prk. Yeah, I second evergreen. Let me know when these drop at dc.


How 'bout you being the designated tester instead? Can you pop a few in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


yummmm


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2019)

Germing a few seeds from last summers chuck. Dunking a few others too just haven't quite narrowed it down yet.

And I'm dusting this Frozen Grapes girl with 3 Chems. New approach too. I'm keeping this FG small, in a 1gal to hopefully give me some control.


Hope everyone's havin a good weekend


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout you being the designated tester instead? Can you pop a few in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


Fire crotch?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


Hot Pocket ?


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

Goji male, cut flower method.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


Fire + Jelly = Napalm
Napalm Pie


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Grape Champa (Jelly Pie x Goblins Gold). 
I can describe her odor as Grape and fuel.
Way more fuel than the Jelly Pie was.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Bubbys Hotep (Bubba's D x Goblins Gold)
The smell of Chemdog D is very strong in this one. I bet she'll be equally devastating.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 23, 2019)

Upgraded my cloner 
Measure the shank not the threads , then pick a little smaller bit.  
30 seconds on low each hole n they tap themselves.  
Now we’re cooking with gas 
6 would have been more then enough.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Under The Milky Way (Wicked Clementine Bx x Goblins Gold)
Afghan leaner smells like fruity pebbles and fuel


The slightly Sativa leaning pheno. Smells of overripe Papaya

.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Hot Pocket ?





Bakersfield said:


> Fire + Jelly = Napalm
> Napalm Pie





Bubby'sndalab said:


> Fire crotch?


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2019)

Fire Jelly Balls


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 23, 2019)

Icy Hot


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Fire Jelly Balls
> View attachment 4305569


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

I don't think you cats grok my groove.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 23, 2019)

There was smoke pouring out of my mailbox today. Thanks @genuity, you’re awesome!


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


I call dibs


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 23, 2019)

Fuego Pie/s(Tarta)
Uvas Caliente
Jalea de uva Calientes




Elvira's Tarta

I'll stop here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't think you cats grok my groove.
> 
> View attachment 4305604


How about something in Italian? Women find this attractive, no?
torta rossa! It rhymes with Ponderosa.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 23, 2019)

Chicks

edit*^ Browser crashed and took a sec to pic the signal back up.Guess I pressed enter before all of this happend.

I think Hot chicks and Bruce C are the "grok".


----------



## feva (Mar 23, 2019)

I agree with cob here lol so with that said maybe Ruby


----------



## feva (Mar 23, 2019)

Or Burn Notice


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2019)

Hot jelly
Hot jelly pie

Warm jelly

Fire pie

Ruby's pie (not familiar with the reference, but piggybacked off feva)

Edit:huge fan off "hot pocket" for this one @BobBitchen


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuego Pie/s(Tarta)
> Uvas Caliente
> Jalea de uva Calientes
> Elvira's Tarta
> .





Bakersfield said:


> torta rossa! It rhymes with Ponderosa.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hot jelly
> Hot jelly pie
> Warm jelly
> Fire pie
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2019)

feva said:


> I agree with cob here lol so with that said maybe Ruby


Ruby is not remotely hot.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

Jello?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Ruby is not remotely hot.
> 
> View attachment 4305744 View attachment 4305747


I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 23, 2019)

Started a journal for this years summer outdoor 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/a-handful-of-seeds.986750/


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


lol quite fitting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


I would kick her out of bed for being in it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I would kick her out of bed for being in it.


Ok, you tricked me.


----------



## Lilwatt (Mar 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fireballs x Jelly Pie = Fire [ just a hunch ]
> View attachment 4305371


Inferno jelly pie


----------



## feva (Mar 24, 2019)

hmmm she does clean up pretty well


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't think you cats grok my groove.
> 
> View attachment 4305604


Elvira Hancock?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Elvira Hancock?


You're on the right path.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 24, 2019)

Pfeiffer Jelly
Pfeiffer Pie?


Amos Otis said:


> You're on the right path.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe Michelle Pfeiffer?


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 24, 2019)

So people keep telling em to come here for seeds. idk why. Im willing to buy my seeds but they say The attitude is too old and far from usa to use these days.
Im loooking for a few things so i guess PM if you sell seeds and strains.


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> So people keep telling em to come here for seeds. idk why. Im willing to buy my seeds but they say The attitude is too old and far from usa to use these days.
> Im loooking for a few things so i guess PM if you sell seeds and strains.


I think a few of the members who post here have offsite operations. But the way to go about it is to get to know them, then shoot them a PM.


----------



## Cyproz (Mar 24, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think a few of the members who post here have offsite operations. But the way to go about it is to get to know them, then shoot them a PM.


gotcha. ill do that and order from the attitude in the meantime. thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> gotcha. ill do that and order from the attitude in the meantime. thanks


https://www.dcseedexchange.org/


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.dcseedexchange.org/


Pretty cool site, like that. Can other breeders get there lines listed on there as well.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> So people keep telling em to come here for seeds. idk why. Im willing to buy my seeds but they say The attitude is too old and far from usa to use these days.
> Im loooking for a few things so i guess PM if you sell seeds and strains.


This is the Chuckers Paradise Thread @genuity makes some dank you can get @ Chuckersgear.com

DCSeedExchange has alot of folks that are members on here.

@Amos Otis has his Brisco Bargain beans on there.
@Dr.D81 has Doc's Dank Seeds with his fucking slick new logo
@bigworm6969 has Big Worms Seeds on there. Bigworms on Strainly as well.
@Useful Seeds is on there he's around this spot if you got questions too I think.


@torontoke is on Strainly as Collectors Edition Seeds
@DST has the breeders boutique, good strains on there.


@Gu~ has greenpoint seeds thread on here and is helpful if you have questions.


I think @BigHornBuds might have something coming up if I'm not mistaken?

I also feel like I found @thenotsoesoteric on strainly before? for some reason didn't follow now can't find him. I know he's on IG.

If I forgot anyone it's not cause I don't like you it's because there's a lot of good people on here making beans and it's kind of an overwhelming list.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

@shorelineOG is on here with a thread, you can find his stuff at Oregon elite and a few other places. Seems like a good dude. Answered all my questions quickly


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> This is the Chuckers Paradise Thread @genuity makes some dank you can get @ Chuckersgear.com
> 
> DCSeedExchange has alot of folks that are members on here.
> 
> ...


Naw, never sold stuff on strainly Ive only handed out stuff at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, never sold stuff on strainly Ive only handed out stuff at the moment.


My bad, thought i seen you on there. 

Maybe you should


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Maybe Michelle Pfeiffer?


When I think Michelle Pfeiffer, I think The Fabulous Baker Boys.
Fireball x Jelly Pie = Susie Diamond aka Fire


----------



## torontoke (Mar 24, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> This is the Chuckers Paradise Thread @genuity makes some dank you can get @ Chuckersgear.com
> 
> DCSeedExchange has alot of folks that are members on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2019)

#85
7th shuck. 2 more to go. 
IHG Rainbow Cookies [ a favorite] x Jelly Pie = [obviously] 7 of 9




_it's been 8 o'clock for years_


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 25, 2019)

These gmo x swayze buds are huge and this is 9 weeks lol
Throwing a few nanas with the new pistils sooo keeps it up probably chop it soon...

 
Going to collect some pollen from this wedding cake f2 x jungle cake to use for some personal crosses.... easiest way to Collect pollen?


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> These gmo x swayze buds are huge and this is 9 weeks lolView attachment 4306320
> Throwing a few nanas with the new pistils sooo keeps it up probably chop it soon...
> 
> View attachment 4306321
> Going to collect some pollen from this wedding cake f2 x jungle cake to use for some personal crosses.... easiest way to Collect pollen?


I shake the plant over some glass,let dry for a few days(room temp) then collection of the pollen.

This is honeystomper fem pollen 
 
Waiting on a few females..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 25, 2019)

Three Meltdown gals from @BobBitchen just over three weeks. 
Pheno 1
 
Pheno 2
 
Pheno 3


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2019)

@Amos Otis 
Any idea when those seeds will be going out to DCSE?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 25, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Amos Otis
> Any idea when those seeds will be going out to DCSE?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Three Meltdown gals from @BobBitchen just over three weeks.
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4306475
> Pheno 2
> ...


Where would one acquire bobs genetics? 

Those meltdowns are impressive plants, everyone is just killin it with them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Amos Otis
> Any idea when those seeds will be going out to DCSE?


There aren't going to be many packs of any of them, so I'm hoping to get one good tester per strain. I've filled a couple spots, and have a few vacancies. I'd like to see the germ reports before sending these 'testers' to DCSE, so shooting for 1st of May. If you have your eye on something let me know.

IHG Crypt Kicker x Jelly Pie = Vampira's Weed


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 25, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee f3 day 73 12/12 from seed.
   
Party cup
  
Smells of sage, bubblegum and berries, more bubblegum and berries on the darker tri-blade prevalent one, more sage and floral on the others. Frost coming in and girtheyness happening on the 1.5 gals. Definitely want larger than 1.5 gal if you are going to veg these at all. Four of the six females (7 to 10 fem/male 1 culled) are very similar, I think runt/late comer is just a stunted version and would make about 70/30 pheno split. Expecting 5-8 more weeks, possibly a little less on the smaller containers. The party cup is contending with root rot.

Hicock Haze (bhb f2) sitting at 3x+ stretch, it was below that green trellis when put in flower a few weeks ago, still not done.
 
I ended up with a cookies and chem boy (original greenpoint), plan to dust a CC f2 (@macsnax ), Lucinda Williams (since the CC boy has a bimetal looking blade too hoping it carries through), HH x C99 (@BigHornBuds I don't recall which one it it is at the moment), Graveyard Whistler (No. 2, I'll hit some lowers on No.1 if I can collect some pollen, but the one that would be ready got moved to the bottom row in my tent she's gonna be a big girl), and Oregon Huckelberry cause it's in there. Pics when it gets interisting.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 day 73 12/12 from seed.
> View attachment 4306567 View attachment 4306568 View attachment 4306569
> Party cup
> View attachment 4306570 View attachment 4306571
> ...


Very nice man. Do mean like double serrated? That seems to pop up a lot in the cnc. It's a cool trait for sure.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 day 73 12/12 from seed.
> View attachment 4306567 View attachment 4306568 View attachment 4306569
> Party cup
> View attachment 4306570 View attachment 4306571
> ...


That has to be the smell that to me smells like (doublemint gum)[sage & bubblegum) that was mom(cojack) crazy how smells break down/combinations of smells create new/different scents.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Very nice man. Do mean like double serrated? That seems to pop up a lot in the cnc. It's a cool trait for sure.


 
Different size teeth.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> That has to be the smell that to me smells like (doublemint gum)[sage & bubblegum) that was mom(cojack) crazy how smells break down/combinations of smells create new/different scents.


You are also relying on my descriptive and interpritive ability. It is taking everything in my willpower to keep from using the word honey to describe the floral sweetness. I didnt do a bunch of digging on the parents, trying not to bias the descriptions.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> That has to be the smell that to me smells like (doublemint gum)[sage & bubblegum) that was mom(cojack) crazy how smells break down/combinations of smells create new/different scents.


I've been listening to a lot of The Pot Cast during a disgustingly long commute and today Mean Gene was just talking about that. You get different terpene profiles that morph and blend as the plant matures is harvested and is cured.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> View attachment 4306619
> Different size teeth.


Gotcha, I see what you mean. I can actually see a couple of double serrated spots on him too. I'd have to go back to some notes, but it was either momma or daddy that I used that had the double serrated leaves. Pretty sure it was daddy, I have mom in flower again, I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There aren't going to be many packs of any of them, so I'm hoping to get one good tester per strain. I've filled a couple spots, and have a few vacancies. I'd like to see the germ reports before sending these 'testers' to DCSE, so shooting for 1st of May. If you have your eye on something let me know.
> 
> IHG Crypt Kicker x Jelly Pie = Vampira's Weed
> View attachment 4306547


Sounds good. I'll shoot ya a msg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> When I think Michelle Pfeiffer, I think The Fabulous Baker Boys.
> Fireball x Jelly Pie = Susie Diamond aka Fire
> 
> 
> ...


You are a strange fellow, Mr. Otis. 

*ninja bow*


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 25, 2019)

GMO x swayze just trimmed up after 6 days of drying, I thought this could of gone bit longer but had to chop coz of some nanas. Just had a smoke and it’s really smooth, tbh pretty baked too.... smells like garlic and meat haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> GMO x swayze just trimmed up after 6 days of drying,
> smells like garlic and meat haha View attachment 4306821


Soooo probably won't appeal to vegetarians? 

Personally, I'm curious about the meat. 
Bacon?
Roast beef? 
Turkey breast? 
Bald eagle?

(Forget the last one... )


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2019)

Chopping this GMO x Swayze this week
 
 
She been putting out them top nanners since last week. 
Smells like a big pot of curry


----------



## growslut (Mar 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> Chopping this GMO x Swayze this week
> View attachment 4306833
> View attachment 4306836
> She been putting out them top nanners since last week.
> Smells like a big pot of curry


Looking good! 

Those are nanners not pistils popping out up top? (it looks like a thick bunch of pistils?) Curious cause I've got some plants showing similar growth


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2019)

growslut said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Those are nanners not pistils popping out up top? (it looks like a thick bunch of pistils?) Curious cause I've got some plants showing similar growth


Them are thick hairs..

She is on day 70 I think,starting to put on extra bud formation.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Chopping this GMO x Swayze this week
> View attachment 4306833
> View attachment 4306836
> She been putting out them top nanners since last week.
> Smells like a big pot of curry


That sounds like the Chem D coming through from the GMO. I've got the same thing happening with my Archive Yuck Mouths and Top Dawg I De La D's. Like a snort of turmeric and cumin. If you rub em hard, the fuel will make your eyes water.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2019)

I pulled my Bubby Hoteps this night. I'll start chopping tomorrow.
4 plants 4 phenos, they are all similar. The 
Chem D funky stink is a bit different here, momma was a Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush. They smell like a skunk sprayed on the Chem D.
Reminds me of the smell of a Chem D roach, utterly disgusting! 

This is my favorite pheno. I will post pics of the others, later.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There aren't going to be many packs of any of them, so I'm hoping to get one good tester per strain. I've filled a couple spots, and have a few vacancies. I'd like to see the germ reports before sending these 'testers' to DCSE, so shooting for 1st of May. If you have your eye on something let me know.





Tangerine_ said:


> Sounds good. I'll shoot ya a msg


Just wanted to let ya know I havent forgotten. I've had a lot going on lately with a sick family member and then most recently, the loss of a 10wk old baby. (the circumstances around which are getting uglier by the minute)

My garden has suffered in my absence and I wanted to make sure could commit to run those and I'm _still_ unsure.
Can ya give me another day? If not, its all good. I can grab them at DCSE when they drop.

If there's one thing appreciate about these boards (other than helping me decompress) its all the amazing growers here that put out tester reports for us. I don't want be in that category of those that "take the seeds and don't follow through." 
You guys have enough of that to deal with.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just wanted to let ya know I havent forgotten. I've had a lot going on lately with a sick family member and then most recently, the loss of a 10wk old baby. (the circumstances around which are getting uglier by the minute)
> 
> My garden has suffered in my absence and I wanted to make sure could commit to run those and I'm _still_ unsure.
> Can ya give me another day? If not, its all good. I can grab them at DCSE when they drop.
> ...


Not gonna “like” this post but really, we feel your grief and worry and about “enough is enough” time! Enjoy your presence here, always.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 26, 2019)

@Tangerine_ 

Hang in there! I have been in a very similar situation, best friend passed, 4 months later lost twin boys, father in law passed a month after that.

Things seems to happen in bunches, but if you can push through it all, then you'll be a stronger person. 

Putting positive thoughts out there for you and your family.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 26, 2019)

JD's GrapeKrushThrowbacks (freebies)
center lower 4x plants
two look like blueberry two have that DJ krinkle hard (remind me of the wizard)
1x male and 3x gals it looks... you know what that means.






bigger yellow bush upper right is pre98
upper left is keeper mimosa gal
faaaar right next to bubba is new mimosa gal (last of the pack, smells like hardcore skittles candy and lemon fruit)
far left lower is David Mimosa trying to get his revert on (he's backed up, don't worry)

sorry for the colors, this is the first we've seen 60° canopies in some months, learning some new bottles, and top feeding to waste has been keeping them wetter longer than desired.. basically a compounding of fuckups on my part


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not gonna “like” this post but really, we feel your grief and worry and about “enough is enough” time! Enjoy your presence here, always.





coppershot said:


> @Tangerine_
> 
> Hang in there! I have been in a very similar situation, best friend passed, 4 months later lost twin boys, father in law passed a month after that.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. I really do love the boards and the friends I've made off the boards IRL are nothing short of a blessing.

Plus cannabis is very a healing plant. IMHO, growing can provide nearly as much healing as consuming. I'm reminded of this every time I go into my garden or sign on to see everyone else's gardens. 
I hope that makes sense. I haven't been smoking much lately and this mornings "safety meeting" has left me pretty lit.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just wanted to let ya know I havent forgotten. I've had a lot going on lately with a sick family member and then most recently, the loss of a 10wk old baby. (the circumstances around which are getting uglier by the minute)
> 
> My garden has suffered in my absence and I wanted to make sure could commit to run those and I'm _still_ unsure.
> Can ya give me another day? If not, its all good. I can grab them at DCSE when they drop.
> ...


Sorry to hear your troubles lady, hang in there.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Tangerine_
> 
> Hang in there! I have been in a very similar situation, best friend passed, 4 months later lost twin boys, father in law passed a month after that.
> 
> ...


People die when my wife is pregnant. 4 pregnancies 4 deaths, all at 3 months prego. She was going after her side, but the last one she got my granddaddy. She's a killer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Can ya give me another day?









Finally shucked the last of the JPP.
Jelly Pie x Jelly Pie = next freebies.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> JD's GrapeKrushThrowbacks (freebies)
> center lower 4x plants
> two look like blueberry two have that DJ krinkle hard (remind me of the wizard)
> 1x male and 3x gals it looks... you know what that means.
> ...


My clone tent looks a lil like that. Between cool temps and me trying to keep them small, it's actually a lil embarrassing. And no I'm not posting pics, lol. I've been calling it stress testing, .


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just wanted to let ya know I havent forgotten. I've had a lot going on lately with a sick family member and then most recently, the loss of a 10wk old baby. (the circumstances around which are getting uglier by the minute)
> 
> My garden has suffered in my absence and I wanted to make sure could commit to run those and I'm _still_ unsure.
> Can ya give me another day? If not, its all good. I can grab them at DCSE when they drop.
> ...


Life works in weird ways. Its a cliche but I will stay strong and keep your head up. Or, if it suits your healing best, then be weak, grieve, put your hands in the air to surrender to the flow. 

You know that you have family here too. I'm not sure where home is at but I am in Northern CA and happy to help any way that I can.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone want some seeds? Test them, don't, give them away, boof them if you wanna. Just shoot me a pm and I can puck them up and seal in mylar. 

Genetic info:
Greenpoint Seeds Bodega Bubblegum #10 (female) x Swami Organic Seeds Nigerian Sunshine (male)

Mom:
 

Dad:
 

Sticky fingers and handfuls of embryos:


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sticky fingers and handfuls of embryos:


Sucking shucks. Or is it shucking sucks?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> JD's GrapeKrushThrowbacks (freebies)
> center lower 4x plants
> two look like blueberry two have that DJ krinkle hard (remind me of the wizard)
> 1x male and 3x gals it looks... you know what that means.
> ...


I had to switch to rock wool because the coco just wouldnt dry out fast enough, even with a dehumidifer running. Some plants thrived while others struggled. Pain in the arse big time.

Good luck and hope they turn around real nice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Life works in weird ways. Its a cliche but I will stay strong and keep your head up brother. Or, if it suits your healing best, then be weak, grieve, put your hands in the air to surrender to the flow.
> 
> You know that you have family here too. I'm not sure where home is at but I am in Northern CA and happy to help any way that I can.


That's Sister, not brother. Tangerine is of the fairer sex. Not one of us cavemen, lol. Cheers!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's Sister, not brother. Tangerine is of the fairer sex. Not one of us cavemen, lol. Cheers!


Thank you for the correction and my apologies to @Tangerine. We aren't all cavemen!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sucking shucks. Or is it shucking sucks?


That was me just scooping up what fell into edge around the bottom of the tote. I typically wear Ravens for the shucky shucking parts but yes, it is not fun at all and reminds me of the old "cleaning your weed" jobs we used to use to get something smokeable. It's really hard with the Blackwater because they flowers are still so gooey and the seeds are friggin teeny tiny.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had to switch to rock wool because the coco just wouldnt dry out fast enough, even with a dehumidifer running. Some plants thrived while others struggled. Pain in the arse big time.
> 
> Good luck and hope they turn around real nice.


bottom feeding with a somewhat sip style is what worked before and what i've reverted to, they'll turn around

i used to soak my coco and the stuff that would sink would be discarded, i'd only use the float stuff. That light stuff worked ok with drain to waste. 
I did not do that with this coco, it's really heavy and holds a lot of water.. no good for top feed but they do ok if you let them drink what they want.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> That was me just scooping up what fell into edge around the bottom of the tote. I typically wear Ravens for the shucky shucking parts but yes, it is not fun at all and reminds me of the old "cleaning your weed" jobs we used to use to get something smokeable. It's really hard with the Blackwater because they flowers are still so gooey and the seeds are friggin teeny tiny.


If you let the seeded weed get super dry and crispy its easier to shuck but then the resin glands and weed arent as enjoyable to consume. 

Fresh stanky danky resin covered buds take forever and a day to get through but there is always plenty of finger hash to keep your mind numb, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> People die when my wife is pregnant. 4 pregnancies 4 deaths, all at 3 months prego. She was going after her side, but the last one she got my granddaddy. She's a killer.


Things do seem to happen in clusters.



SCJedi said:


> Life works in weird ways. Its a cliche but I will stay strong and keep your head up. Or, if it suits your healing best, then be weak, grieve, put your hands in the air to surrender to the flow.
> You know that you have family here too. I'm not sure where home is at but I am in Northern CA and happy to help any way that I can.


That's very kind. I'm on the eastcoast. And I'm good...just exhausted that's all.
Didn't mean to put a downer on the thread. I'm definitely in a different place than I was 18 months ago. I don't think I realized how far I'd come until just now, while watching another parent go through that same shock and torment. And I know this sounds horrible but I'm kinda glad my kid's away training right now. By the time he gets home the dust will have settled.

Anyway, sorry to derail. I always feel like I'm leavin my peeps hangin


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

The tangie x jilly bean. It’s been nice here lately so I put her outside to finish day 45


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had to switch to rock wool because the coco just wouldnt dry out fast enough, even with a dehumidifer running. Some plants thrived while others struggled. Pain in the arse big time.
> 
> Good luck and hope they turn around real nice.


Same issues here. I've resorted to half solo cups of coir and light watering until they get on their feet.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 26, 2019)

Feed root zone only with coco until they get legs, coco has been good to me. Certainly agree with reduced watering after initial drench


----------



## hillbill (Mar 26, 2019)

Haze for seeds that I was running would often fall and some would sprout while mom was still there. Very much Sativa plants.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not gonna “like” this post but really, we feel your grief and worry and about “enough is enough” time! Enjoy your presence here, always.


Pushed for a support button for a while, now I just hammer like and trust that person knows they are receiving positive thoughts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2019)

OJ #1 around 40-45 days 12/12, dense buds and a unique fuel hashy orange/lemon sweet smell, her clone is being a bitch in veg but I'll figure out what she likes soon enough.


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> OJ #1 around 40-45 days 12/12, dense buds and a unique fuel hashy orange/lemon sweet smell, her clone is being a bitch in veg but I'll figure out what she likes soon enough.
> View attachment 4307374 View attachment 4307373 View attachment 4307375


Goto love that simple isometric structure, I know I do. Looks off the chain!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not gonna “like” this post but really, we feel your grief and worry and about “enough is enough” time! Enjoy your presence here, always.


x'2


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2019)

Goofy mints(double up mints x goofy grape) 
Has a soft mint smell/with a dash of fruity spray 
 
Small 1gal pot,but she puts out..


----------



## THT (Mar 26, 2019)

Sour tangie Male and female clones together getting ready to make daddy a shit ton of seeds. Not very interesting yet
   

The mama sour tangie is really wonderful, highly recommend the strain (and tangie)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Goofy mints(double up mints x goofy grape)
> Has a soft mint smell/with a dash of fruity spray
> View attachment 4307393
> Small 1gal pot,but she puts out..


Yes!!!!!


----------



## numberfour (Mar 27, 2019)

Meltdown from @BobBitchen

Loving the frost, also running a Southern Slymball and a Demo and a couple of Legend Breath from Gen.

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1


Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 male

I've been throwing males away for years, a couple caught my attention this run. The Secret Cookies above which has a thick loud mint / almost spearmint aroma, great solid structure. Also kept an OG Kush x Triangle Mints F1, he's more kush with mints but a lot smaller.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> OJ #1 around 40-45 days 12/12, dense buds and a unique fuel hashy orange/lemon sweet smell, her clone is being a bitch in veg but I'll figure out what she likes soon enough.
> View attachment 4307374 View attachment 4307373 View attachment 4307375


man.. looks like some fire ass mids right there boy lol!!!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey there Chucker's. Don't know if thsi is the correct place to post but there are a few Fundraiser's on Great Lake Genetics site going with some wild crosses. Here are a few below.
$150 US Dollars for 4 packs
Bomb Bud Puffa bins

*1 Pack of 10+* seeds (_Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine) F3_
DNAs' Purple Wreck x Dutch Passions Blue Moonshine. 8-10 week flower time. Solid fruity purple and green buds. May need support later in flower.


*1 Pack of 10+ seeds *–_ Pre 98 S1 x Deep Chunk and Monkey Balls_ (2 males were used).
8-9 week flower time. Used males from both DC and Monkey Balls before I found out they weren’t both DC. Turned out to be a very nice cross. Coffee, garlic berries is what the majority of these smell and tasted like. Short, fast flowering,slow vegging indicas.


*1 Pack of 10+ seeds-* _The White S1 x (Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine)_
The mother is a solid 9 week plant that stinks up my room no matter what. Straight body odor and underarm with hints of fuel. Used a nice purple and green male on her.

*1 Pack of 10+ seeds* -_ Verdant Greens Pre98 Bubba BX_

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 x (pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk/Monkey Balls). Expect...well...Bubbas lol...in Reg form.

here is a good number of beans for hunting.
Bin # 94 $90 US Dollars
Ghash, Ghash crosses,LA Confidential, OG2

Donated by JayT

1- Pack -_ Pre98 x OG2_ - (12) seeds
1 - _Pack - Purple AK 47 x GHash_ -* (16) seeds*

1- Pack -_ ZD30 x LA Confidential _- (*16) seeds*

1 Pack - GHash #4 - That’s right 20 seeds of the Famous Ghash originally created by NDN GUY and then JayT used that stock to make these seeds. *20 seed per pack.*

Stardawg f2's

Bin # 120 - Stardawg F2 (Chem 4 x Tres Dawg)
Donated by @ elmaniaco
_Stardawg F2 (Chem 4 x Tres Dawg)_ – *(12) seeds - $120 each *

Just throwing it out there for the Hunter or Hunter's that look for never ending variety. 
Chuck away and have fun.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 27, 2019)

Been working onna logo this is what I got so far.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey guys so I am going to have a go at doing a controlled pollination on some lowers of

Orange cookies x sherb crasher 
Slurricane x wedding crasher (short and tall phenos)
Cake fighter 

Slurricane x wedding crasher pheno I love.
 
The male is a wedding cake f2 x jungle cake, checked on him morning and the flowers are staring to opened and the pollen sacs are hanging... this is a old pic of him 
I remember talking about how to do a controlled pollination just wondering if I could get some pointers to make this process an easy one thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 27, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Been working onna logo this is what I got so far.
> View attachment 4307763


I like it .
Some constructive criticism tho
I would work the name into the square to make it easier for sticker etc


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey guys so I am going to have a go at doing a controlled pollination on some lowers of
> 
> Orange cookies x sherb crasher
> Slurricane x wedding crasher (short and tall phenos)
> ...


I would collect n dry the pollen, 
Then remove the plants to be seeds where there is no air flow. Take a small paint brush n touch a little pollen then touch some pistils, give it a 4-5 hours , spray with water. Back in your tent . 

Make sure it’s dry before lights out or you could promote mold .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I would collect n dry the pollen,
> Then remove the plants to be seeds where there is no air flow. Take a small paint brush n touch a little pollen then touch some pistils, give it a 4-5 hours , spray with water. Back in your tent .
> 
> Make sure it’s dry before lights out or you could promote mold .


Cheers man how long does that pollen take to dry? I’ll snip the flowers that are open this afternoon and put them on a old trim tray to dry.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Soooo probably won't appeal to vegetarians?
> 
> Personally, I'm curious about the meat.
> Bacon?
> ...


Hahaha sorry I missed this bro umm kinda steaky the smellbro so i guess its a steak and onions pheno haha


----------



## Houstini (Mar 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey guys so I am going to have a go at doing a controlled pollination on some lowers of
> 
> Orange cookies x sherb crasher
> Slurricane x wedding crasher (short and tall phenos)
> ...


Pick up some silica, or microwave Rice until it’s toasted(no steam comes off rice). Pack in a folded paper envelope after you have sifted off all veg matter off. I use a 220 micron bubble bag that I keep for this purpose. The silica/rice will dry the pollen. It can then be placed in individual use containers, I like to vac pac my pollen vials with some rice. Fridge or freezer, at this point I’m thinking fridge for less than 12 months storage. Anything longer, store in non-defrosting deep freeze.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like it .
> Some constructive criticism tho
> I would work the name into the square to make it easier for sticker etc


I hear that brother. Appreciate it


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cheers man how long does that pollen take to dry? I’ll snip the flowers that are open this afternoon and put them on a old trim tray to dry.


I just let mine sit in my mechanical room for a week ( it’s always under 40% in there)


----------



## macsnax (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey @BigHornBuds did your phone work after the snowbank incident?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Hey @BigHornBuds did your phone work after the snowbank incident?


Yup, it spent 14 days under the snow , few days in rice n it starting taking a charge . 
should have cleaned it 1st , the rice dust the the resin coated on my phone mixed n was very hard to get off with iso. Didn’t realize how much was on the phone , 

I got to take the pics off , then I’ll give it to the wife . 

Really like the new 10S 
Takes nice pics 
3G’s of PBK flower rosin pressed @190


----------



## macsnax (Mar 27, 2019)

So my move was postponed a few weeks ago, and I said screw it and put my momma CNC, and one of her f2's in flower. I'm thinking the f2 might be unstable. From seed it showed what I thought were tiny balls, a few days later pistils are showing and no balls. I put it's clone in flower and balls, wtf?? Lol, I'm going to give it a chance down the road but this is for my stash. It was very tempting to let it drop a massive load of pollen though. This plant also shows just a touch of frost in veg, so i was looking forward to flowering it. ( on the right, next momma)


----------



## macsnax (Mar 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup, it spent 14 days under the snow , few days in rice n it starting taking a charge .
> should have cleaned it 1st , the rice dust the the resin coated on my phone mixed n was very hard to get off with iso. Didn’t realize how much was on the phone ,
> 
> I got to take the pics off , then I’ll give it to the wife .
> ...


That's pretty badass man, I like the rosin too!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 27, 2019)

And I happened to score some of @dankonomics purple stardarwg pollen. I have a limited supply so I've gotta pic the right female the first time. I grabbed a really small paintbrush tonight and took a little more pollen than I wanted. I was able to dust these early flowers on four branches on cnc, maybe 50-100 seeds judging by the amount of pistils. You can see there's some clones from the tent I mentioned a while back, that isn't running 100% next to her now They moved in 2 days ago. Banana breath, gg4, wifi, gelato, mendo breath, fpog. Gonna grow em single cola style. I had to put something there, I need weed and there's space.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup, it spent 14 days under the snow , few days in rice n it starting taking a charge .
> should have cleaned it 1st , the rice dust the the resin coated on my phone mixed n was very hard to get off with iso. Didn’t realize how much was on the phone ,
> 
> I got to take the pics off , then I’ll give it to the wife .
> ...


I had a old nokia 3310 get lost in a snowbank. Found it in some mud in the spring and it started up mint. Things were indestructible.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just let mine sit in my mechanical room for a week ( it’s always under 40% in there)


Spend a fair amount of time designing commercial hvac systems. When I get to mechanical rooms I like to make it sexy. This is a heat recovery ventilator for 24 rooms of a guest house in a local abbey.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2019)

Under The Milky Way Day 59


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2019)

Grape Champa Day 59


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I had a old nokia 3310 get lost in a snowbank. Found it in some mud in the spring and it started up mint. Things were indestructible.


I think I had the 3000 or 3100
I was in a bad accident, that had me bouncing down the road , when I stopped I found that phone in 3 or 4 pieces, I snapped it all back together, and called worked letting them know I probably won’t be in for a few day or months .

They where tuff .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 28, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Spend a fair amount of time designing commercial hvac systems. When I get to mechanical rooms I like to make it sexy. This is a heat recovery ventilator for 24 rooms of a guest house in a local abbey. View attachment 4307920


Nice little spot there just for me to sit my pollen . That does look good , wish you installed my mini .


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Anyone want some seeds? Test them, don't, give them away, boof them if you wanna. Just shoot me a pm and I can puck them up and seal in mylar.
> 
> Genetic info:
> Greenpoint Seeds Bodega Bubblegum #10 (female) x Swami Organic Seeds Nigerian Sunshine (male)
> ...


Just to clarify, the seeds in this picture were harvested by slapping branches against the inside of the tote. That's why it looks like crumbled leaves, trichs, and seed.


----------



## Komodoghost (Mar 28, 2019)

Looking for some pollen myself just in case non of my plants are male. Anyone know of a good place to nab some?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 28, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Been working onna logo this is what I got so far.
> View attachment 4307763


How do you make a logo? Is there an app?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 28, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> How do you make a logo? Is there an app?


There are free logo maker websites. This is the one I did for myself this past week. The name is based on a joke that bodhi did where he created a fake seed company and gave all of the proceeds away to charity.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> There are free logo maker websites. This is the one I did for myself this past week. The name is based on a joke that bodhi did where he created a fake seed company and gave all of the proceeds away to charity.


I still got some of those Bodhi Synergy freebies that Attitude gave out years ago.

Nice plants came from them. Nice thick yielders. Potency was Ok, taste wasn't much fancy though. I'll get back to them someday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> There are free logo maker websites. This is the one I did for myself this past week. The name is based on a joke that bodhi did where he created a fake seed company and gave all of the proceeds away to charity.


Ha Ha, Bodhi made a fake seed company, still delivered good seeds, and gave away the proceeds?
Sounds like a hippy bicycle peddled by perpetual motion, on the road of Karmic equilibrium?


----------



## thenasty1 (Mar 28, 2019)

goofy grape, 3ish weeks from seed. 8/8 germinated. bounced back strong from a failed experiment too


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 29, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Ha Ha, Bodhi made a fake seed company, still delivered good seeds, and gave away the proceeds?
> Sounds like a hippy bicycle peddled by perpetual motion, on the road of Karmic equilibrium?


Listening to him speak reminds me of my many years traveling with the GD. I met a lot of folks that talk and think as he does. He comes from an orbit full of puppies, rainbows and cannabis. It is one that only a true ethnobotanist can relate to. (Or a PiHKAL enthusiast) 

I hope I meet the guy and his wife someday so I can just give them a fucking hug. I am only a couple of hours from Santa Rosa so maybe I will get my chance at the Emerald Cup. I have yet to go.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Listening to him speak reminds me of my many years traveling with the GD. I met a lot of folks that talk and think as he does. He comes from an orbit full of puppies, rainbows and cannabis. It is one that only a true ethnobotanist can relate to. (Or a PiHKAL enthusiast)
> 
> I hope I meet the guy and his wife someday so I can just give them a fucking hug. I am only a couple of hours from Santa Rosa so maybe I will get my chance at the Emerald Cup. I have yet to go.


I thought they live around santa cruz?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2019)

Still waiting on lots of parts but this gave me time to figure out the lines n pumps etc . What’s there is only temporary.

Lights need to be moved, the back one will have to wait for the crop to come off tho n 1/2 the netting but it’s getting better .


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4308562
> Still waiting on lots of parts but this gave me time to figure out the lines n pimps etc . What is there is only temporary.
> 
> Lights need to be moved, the back one will have to wait for the crop to come off tho n 1/2 the netting but it’s getting better .


Rope and pully system to move the table back and forth? I see why you didnt use swivel casters now.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4308562
> Still waiting on lots of parts but this gave me time to figure out the lines n pimps etc . What is there is only temporary.
> 
> Lights need to be moved, the back one will have to wait for the crop to come off tho n 1/2 the netting but it’s getting better .


So do lines n pimps go hand in hand with boats n hoes?....... .. Just messing with ya man.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> So do lines n pimps go hand in hand with boats n hoes?....... .. Just messing with ya man.


Hey man,stop taking my jokes....lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Rope and pully system to move the table back and forth? I see why you didnt use swivel casters now.


Nope just 8 wheels
When it was empty I could move it with 1 hand at either end , now there’s some weight on it , it is best to move it from the center .
Simple push or pull


macsnax said:


> So do lines n pimps go hand in hand with boats n hoes?....... .. Just messing with ya man.



Lol, got to keep them pimps in line .

Problem now is , I want the pumps out of the totes , I need to move all the trays to one side to make room. 
One step forward 2 back .


----------



## Moe Flo (Mar 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> , got to keep them pimps in line .


You mean keep dem Hoes inline!!!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nope just 8 wheels
> When it was empty I could move it with 1 hand at either end , now there’s some weight on it , it is best to move it from the center .
> Simple push or pull
> 
> ...


I know the struggle, it makes you appreciate it more once you get it right.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> There are free logo maker websites. This is the one I did for myself this past week. The name is based on a joke that bodhi did where he created a fake seed company and gave all of the proceeds away to charity.


Dude are you serious!? I didn't hear about this....but if true Holyshit! He deserves more than a Fucken hug! He gets it! Many don't but obviously bodhi gets it


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

If you are experiencing papery (like wrapping tissue paper but more delicate) leaves under led try this.

WCaP - water soluble cal-phos
Eggshell ground fine, equal volume vinegar (I used apple but white might be better option), 2x volume water.
Before grinding eggshells toast in oven until light brown (iirk more toasted = more avail phos, don't quote me on that, it could be opposite).
Let mixture sit (ferment) 10-20 days in a loosly covered food safe container. Depending on temp, you are waiting for a noticable change in the odor profile.
Stir occasionally. Decant from solids, place solids in compost bin.
Use when ready, don't store, dilute to appropriate ppm, I used 300 ppm total with tap of 180ppm for a soil drench, can be used as foliar but I don't that in flower and don't seem to have this issue in veg. Perhaps train in veg would be better? IDK.
Credit to hyroot and university of haiwaii, this is variant of those recipies.


----------



## Covetsculitvars (Mar 29, 2019)

Or just dump the shells into the medium .....mussel shells work pretty damn well!


----------



## maple sloth (Mar 29, 2019)

Just harvested these Caramel Candy Kush ladies from Dynasty yesterday. The top one with a lil purpling is straight up grape sodalicious. She was knocked up with same strain for F2's and I also made a bunch of F1's using that 2 Caramel Candy Kush dudes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I thought they live around santa cruz?


Santa Rosa = Emerald Cup - a great place to rub shoulders with the greats!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4308562
> Still waiting on lots of parts but this gave me time to figure out the lines n pumps etc . What’s there is only temporary.
> 
> Lights need to be moved, the back one will have to wait for the crop to come off tho n 1/2 the netting but it’s getting better .


Nice rack!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 29, 2019)

Covetsculitvars said:


> Or just dump the shells into the medium .....mussel shells work pretty damn well!


I use oyster shell in my mix, however, it seems as if "enough" is added for Ca, I experience other issues. I suspect it relates to the size container, where if in something like a raised bed there is more chance of a sustaining soil food web.
The WCaP, pickle crisp, and epsom I use are reactionary adjustments that can be useful when running multiple strains at different stages with different needs.
Options are good. Would that could have a worm bin.


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 29, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Santa Rosa = Emerald Cup - a great place to rub shoulders with the greats!


Gotcha. Good thinking. I went to the cannabis cup a few years back in Oakland and saw Swerve with a huge bodyguard escorting him around. Got to meet him and Subcool briefly, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Gotcha. Good thinking. I went to the cannabis cup a few years back in Oakland and saw Swerve with a huge bodyguard escorting him around. Got to meet him and Subcool briefly, which was pretty cool.


I don't get out much and I avoid California unless it's to go to a funeral.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 29, 2019)

Sunny D OG at day 56 bred by @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sunny D OG at day 56 bred by @thenotsoesoteric
> View attachment 4308887


frosting up nicely, good job man!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2019)

Looking at the slurricanes today and it is looking like 1 male and 2 females but it is still early. Another couple days and there should be definitive flowers on all 3. The biggest healthiest one is the one that looks to be male which is a good thing.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 30, 2019)

Grease monkey x aloha grape stomper....or it could be the other way around. One of my earlier chucks before I understood proper labeling.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 30, 2019)

I was cleaning a bud that I seeded a while ago, n I put the seeds on my press touching the bottom plate . Meant to put them somewhere special, forgot about them. Week later I turn on the plates , 20-25 min later, was about to do a press when I seen the seeds ... fuck me what a waste of time that whole thing was . They where noticeably very warm, I tossed them into a shot glass with water, (50ish hours ago) I forgot about them again. Was looking on IG n saw a bunch of seed pics n thought , oh ya . I didn’t think they would ever pop, n I have no room. Put them on PT to buy me 24 hrs 
Might give them to a friend if they have space.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 30, 2019)

Took my first chuck down at 9 weeks. Cbanana s1 #2 x bluecaliyostarfighter.
Without flash
Lowers with flash
Mom was a gifted cut from @Bubby'sndalab's hammerhead gear and the dad was a @strayfox gear tester. (I asked for stray's permission beforehand)
Thanks, again, fellas!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 30, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Took my first chuck down at 9 weeks. Cbanana s1 #2 x bluecaliyostarfighter.
> Without flashView attachment 4309193
> Lowers with flashView attachment 4309198
> Mom was a gifted cut from @Bubby'sndalab's hammerhead gear and the dad was a @strayfox gear tester. (I asked for stray's permission beforehand)
> Thanks, again, fellas!


Looks fookin killer-nice job-what kinda nose are you getting? I've got 2 jgg beans-
Bio diesel & sour dubb x bcy & starfighter that are seedlings -pics tonight after bball


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks fookin killer-nice job-what kinda nose are you getting? I've got 2 jgg beans-
> Bio diesel & sour dubb x bcy & starfighter that are seedlings -pics tonight after bball


GO CAVS !!!


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I was cleaning a bud that I seeded a while ago, n I put the seeds on my press touching the bottom plate . Meant to put them somewhere special, forgot about them. Week later I turn on the plates , 20-25 min later, was about to do a press when I seen the seeds ... fuck me what a waste of time that whole thing was . They where noticeably very warm, I tossed them into a shot glass with water, (50ish hours ago) I forgot about them again. Was looking on IG n saw a bunch of seed pics n thought , oh ya . View attachment 4309203I didn’t think they would ever pop, n I have no room. Put them on PT to buy me 24 hrs
> Might give them to a friend if they have space.


Seeds are tough. I washed and dried the last of my BIL's Jack Carlos Cross seeds. And about half of them still sprouted. {I never told him}


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 30, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks fookin killer-nice job-what kinda nose are you getting? I've got 2 jgg beans-
> Bio diesel & sour dubb x bcy & starfighter that are seedlings -pics tonight after bball


Thanks, bud. Yeah, if 1+1=2, this shit is gonna be good. As far as the smells, it's mostly juicy fruit with a slight banana kush finish. They're changing, though. Not as easy to pick out as a week or so ago.

Edit:I've got 1 of the bio diesel/sour dubb x's about a month in flower. It's just starting to get that nice fuel smell.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2019)

One out three Demo looks to be female. Gotta give her new shoes in a few weeks and I will bring her out for some glamor shots.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

Sour lime og, clone is looking mighty horny. Mimosa or goji pollen? Tough choices. 
 

Mom at 7 weeks


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2019)

Mimosa


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Sour lime og, clone is looking mighty horny. Mimosa or goji pollen? Tough choices.
> View attachment 4309380
> 
> Mom at 7 weeks
> ...


 why not a branch of each


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> why not a branch of each


That would be ok, except it’s a fairly small plant and I wanna share. I think I’ll hit it with mimosa and flower another out for goji pollen. To use up the mimosa while it’s fresh.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 30, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey x aloha grape stomper....or it could be the other way around. One of my earlier chucks before I understood proper labeling.
> View attachment 4309100 View attachment 4309101


Without knowing anything about the aloha grape stomper,I see a lot of that grease monkey you dig coming thru. Nicely done.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Anyone want some seeds? Test them, don't, give them away, boof them if you wanna. Just shoot me a pm and I can puck them up and seal in mylar.
> 
> Genetic info:
> Greenpoint Seeds Bodega Bubblegum #10 (female) x Swami Organic Seeds Nigerian Sunshine (male)
> ...


I would love to test them for you.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just to clarify, the seeds in this picture were harvested by slapping branches against the inside of the tote. That's why it looks like crumbled leaves, trichs, and seed.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Mimosa


Done. I believe this is the best route for now.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2019)

Meanwhile I’ve got this pile o goji, Will get crossed with my pinesoul goji, mimosa and love triangle moms, they’re at about 20 days flower today. More than I need!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Without knowing anything about the aloha grape stomper,I see a lot of that grease monkey you dig coming thru. Nicely done.


Thanks, she definitely seemed to come through, probably was the mom.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2019)

Finally had Black Gold F2s show 3/6 girls with 2 Indica phenos and one hybreed-Sativa lookin. Final up pot and off to the races. Very healthy. BG is a favorite on this hill. Last run of my chuck here was 4/4 boys!

Space Monkey f2 is 5 weeks in and not big but the buds are. Frostiest plant for a long time. Always heavy on pine and cedar with flowers. Very silver-green buds that sparkle.

6 MonkeySkunk (Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk) just went to flower tent. 

Finally 4 Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis at 6 we3ks and 2 are more Indica phenos and 2 more middle of road but all quite similar and frosty decent size and building buds. Good and easy to grow.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 31, 2019)

This male would have been culled if it wasn’t for his nose . Now he’s the 1 to have the biggest load on the 1st flowers to open 


He leans very hard when deprived of water compared to his bros . Making me think it will promote leaning with heavy buds , because his branches are not as strong. 

But the smell is like peaches n bubblegum, 


This one has tight flower clusters top to bottom, but isn’t dropping much pollen.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> This male would have been culled if it wasn’t for his nose . Now he’s the 1 to have the biggest load on the 1st flowers to open
> View attachment 4309652
> 
> He leans very hard when deprived of water compared to his bros . Making me think it will promote leaning with heavy buds , because his branches are not as strong.
> ...


Do you think adding extra circulation fans would help strengthen the branches for more support?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 31, 2019)

I had a lot of air movement in there , I just turned it off a day ago because they looked like they where going to start dropping. the others are standing strong while he is bending . Tells me internally he’s not as strong . I had 8 males out of 20, culled 4
Now trying to narrow it down. 
I haven’t been nice to them, they get very little attention, they where so dry when I checked them today, I’m very surprised they are not very wilted.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


It was a good game. Guy came through big time in the 2nd half. Still needed a little luck to get over the hump.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2019)

too larry said:


> It was a good game. Guy came through big time in the 2nd half. Still needed a little luck to get over the hump.


By 'hump', I assume you mean


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> By 'hump', I assume you mean


I thought Purdue had won it in regulation, but the ball takes funny bounces. Today's games should be good too. Duke has just scraped by a couple of time. Never breaks my heart to see them lose, even though it would cost my Noles money.


----------



## growslut (Mar 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I had a lot of air movement in there , I just turned it off a day ago because they looked like they where going to start dropping. the others are standing strong while he is bending . Tells me internally he’s not as strong . I had 8 males out of 20, culled 4
> Now trying to narrow it down.
> I haven’t been nice to them, they get very little attention, they where so dry when I checked them today, I’m very surprised they are not very wilted.


If one is wilting first before the others and they are thirsty, doesn't that mean that one's root system is thicker and drinking water quicker than the others?

Or does it mean its internally not as strong?


----------



## raggyb (Mar 31, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Without knowing anything about the aloha grape stomper,I see a lot of that grease monkey you dig coming thru. Nicely done.


@eastcoastled could you tell me what the proper labeling is, is it dad first or mom?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 31, 2019)

Mom first then pollen donor ^^^


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 31, 2019)

growslut said:


> If one is wilting first before the others and they are thirsty, doesn't that mean that one's root system is thicker and drinking water quicker than the others?
> 
> Or does it mean its internally not as strong?


Could be either or, 
But none where wilted , this one (even before this) seemed to start to get wavy branches under its own weight , structurally this plant is inferior to its 3 brothers , but its dropping the 1st and the most and his nose makes me smile every time . 
The smell coming from this 1 plant is unlike any of the other 20. So I’m going to play with it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Meanwhile I’ve got this pile o goji, Will get crossed with my pinesoul goji, mimosa and love triangle moms, they’re at about 20 days flower today. More than I need!
> View attachment 4309583


My allergies flared up just looking at all that pollen.


----------



## numberfour (Mar 31, 2019)

3 weeks and 1 day into flower for this chuck. Same male has been used on both plants and I hit around 5/6 sites on the same branch, paintbrush tech 

Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
 

Adhesive (GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)


----------



## nc208 (Mar 31, 2019)

numberfour said:


> 3 weeks and 1 day into flower for this chuck. Same male has been used on both plants and I hit around 5/6 sites on the same branch, paintbrush tech
> 
> Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
> View attachment 4309869
> ...


Both those crosses sound like fire, good choices.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee f3 day 80 12/12 from seed.

Buds are large, and will still be long to develop, but they are no longer loose. I am running my light at max basically, some foxtailing, but I don't think it's due to intensity. @genuity any foxtails on either parent strains, if not I'll dial the light back.
The runt/late comer
  
Party cup day 70


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2019)

Oops....
Party cup day 70, fighting root rot.

Party cup rejects in terracotta color pots, @BigHornBuds c998xhh photo bombing   
Back right corner (3 blade prevalent)
 
Back and center


BHB's hicock haze f2 (are we done stretching yet?) Day 30 ish
 
The boy cookies and chem


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Oops....
> Party cup day 70, fighting root rot.
> View attachment 4309987
> Party cup rejects in terracotta color pots, @BigHornBuds c998xhh photo bombing View attachment 4309988 View attachment 4309989 View attachment 4309990
> ...


I say yes , I’d clean them heavy on the lowers , stake all the main branches, remove the fans n start feeding heavy . 
I had a room full of 24-36” donkeys . 

This is 25 days , this is where I pruned them hard ,n cleaned the bottom, they kept going for about about week. 
 
I’m also giving 1300ppm co2 n mid 80s so im able to feed a little harder . It really fattens them up when everything is dialed in . 

 I’m really missing my dialed in room, hopefully in another month or two.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I say yes , I’d clean them heavy on the lowers , stake all the main branches, remove the fans n start feeding heavy .
> I had a room full of 24-36” donkeys .
> 
> This is 25 days , this is where I pruned them hard ,n cleaned the bottom, they kept going for about about week.
> ...


Im finaly almost dialed on this 3x3, takes more planning to get it this full.

She's pinned to a poorly selected trellis (only goes up 1/3 of the way) will replace it with a 2 foot tall one at least.

I debated how hard to prune, guess I'll go at it, she had a light haircut prior to the pic!


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 day 80 12/12 from seed.
> 
> Buds are large, and will still be long to develop, but they are no longer loose. I am running my light at max basically, some foxtailing, but I don't think it's due to intensity. @genuity any foxtails on either parent strains, if not I'll dial the light back.
> The runt/late comer
> ...


The mom had long spear type nugs(like ropes) they was more like pine cones..
 

That honeybee f3 makes for them fat tight nugs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I say yes , I’d clean them heavy on the lowers , stake all the main branches, remove the fans n start feeding heavy .
> I had a room full of 24-36” donkeys .
> 
> This is 25 days , this is where I pruned them hard ,n cleaned the bottom, they kept going for about about week.
> ...


Nice! 
I kept trying to hit the heart for like, then I remembered I was on the other format.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 31, 2019)

I found a vial of pollen from about 3-4 years ago in the bottom of a storage tote.

Pretty sure it's the Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies pollen I used to make my cross.

Won't know if it works till i try it I guess but it's prolly dead at this point.

I'll hit a branch of my Tacky Glue #6, it's my favorite so far through veg and early flower, and see if it's any good.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 31, 2019)

I snapped a few shots of my Meltdown gals from @BobBitchen just after lights came on this evening. They are all starting to frost yo nicely.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 31, 2019)

Update gmo x swazey #1 I think she will yield the most of the 3. She had a few issues early in flower but she is doing fine now
Gmo x swazey #2 this girl has been a worries free nothing bothers her. She is also the one with the most frost but by the looks of things she won't yield muchgmo x swazey #3 she has giving me a hard time. I just couldn't keep her happy I think that's why she isn't showing much frost. She has been looking better though  thanx gen!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

Grape Champa @ day 63. They're getting mighty close to finish.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

Shadow Play, my Malawi x Goblins Gold cross @ day 63.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2019)

My other - Under The Milky Way @ day 63
The front side


The back side


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> I kept trying to hit the heart for like, then I remembered I was on the other format.


Lol, me two.. keep trying to hit the Fire Button!!


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 1, 2019)

Great work Bako!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2019)

This bounty hunter is showing some weird growth. 
 I'm going to try giving it extra K but it's a long shot. 
This plant is stretchy AF and will probably get culled.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

Where the growth tips on the node above it? Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Where the growth tips on the node above it? Lol


This plant is a mutant for sure!
Weird how the stem is fat in the middle...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This bounty hunter is showing some weird growth.
> View attachment 4310294 I'm going to try giving it extra K but it's a long shot.
> This plant is stretchy AF and will probably get culled.


That’s crazy stretching,


----------



## feva (Apr 1, 2019)

it looks like it grafted itself to the main stem


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> Update gmo x swazey #1 I think she will yield the most of the 3. She had a few issues early in flower but she is doing fine nowView attachment 4310089
> Gmo x swazey #2 this girl has been a worries free nothing bothers her. She is also the one with the most frost but by the looks of things she won't yield muchView attachment 4310095gmo x swazey #3 she has giving me a hard time. I just couldn't keep her happy I think that's why she isn't showing much frost. She has been looking better though View attachment 4310099 thanx gen!


I'm chopping my GMO x Swayze up now..
 
Lots of purp under all that ice..
Smells so good & taste just as good.

I like the looks of the ones you got going.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This bounty hunter is showing some weird growth.
> View attachment 4310294 I'm going to try giving it extra K but it's a long shot.
> This plant is stretchy AF and will probably get culled.


I have a 4 1/2 week old C99 doing the same thing. Am thinking it's a good thing.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2019)

Moe Flo said:


> I have a 4 1/2 week old C99 doing the same thing. Am thinking it's a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 4310312


Curious as to why it's a good thing? 

Mutations are typically bad IME and will alter the plant. Generally not for the better, chunky's plant is a perfect example. Plants that self top, or skip nodes is a flaw IMO.


----------



## Abiqua (Apr 1, 2019)

Chuy and Chuy's sister = Jack The Ripper x Mendo/Hells Angel OG


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm chopping my GMO x Swayze up now..
> View attachment 4310304
> Lots of purp under all that ice..
> Smells so good & taste just as good.
> ...


She dose look tasty. my #2 is starting to show some color. What smells r u getting?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Curious as to why it's a good thing?


Useful for storing water during long droughts.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Useful for storing water during long droughts.


Damn I thought that's what hollow stems were for?


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Curious as to why it's a good thing?
> 
> Mutations are typically bad IME and will alter the plant. Generally not for the better, chunky's plant is a perfect example. Plants that self top, or skip nodes is a flaw IMO.


Um forgot to say this was from cut not bean my bad.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2019)

Moe Flo said:


> Um forgot to say this was from cut not bean my bad.


I've actually had mutations show up in the cut and not the seed plant. My mom grew no prob but the clone I took self topped at 2nd node, in the fireplace she went.


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I've actually had mutations show up in the cut and not the seed plant. My mom grew no prob but the clone I took self topped at 2nd node, in the fireplace she went.


My cut is from indoor, rooted like in 5 days and is the current champ in the garden. I hope she don't start doing funky stuff from the stress of going outside. Good to know tho thanks.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> She dose look tasty. my #2 is starting to show some color. What smells r u getting?


Her dry flower have that GMO smell,with a sweet skunk from the Swayze 
 
She burns with this sweet marijuana smell,not sweet candy or any of that.
Just sweet marijuana smell.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks and sounds tasty ^^^


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey guys, I need some advice. 
The stretch problem I'm seeing with bounty hunter appears to be contagious because all of my flowering plants are also stretching like crazy. 
They are in week 3 & I'll get pics when lights are on. 
Strains are 'Mothers Little Helper' by cult classics and gorilla wreck by CV. 

Color is good but leaves seem thinner than normal. 
Then again, I've never grown these strains... 
Nutes are all over the map because I'm trying to use up what I've got. Mills, GH, nectar for the gods, technaflora, etc.

My theories for stretchy hollow stems: 

It's genetic and perfectly normal.
Some type of nutrient deficiency our imbalance. I recently read that K deficiency can cause stretchy weak stems. I've never heard this before but gave my plants a little K2SO4 last night just in case. I've also heard that it could be a boron deficiency. 

Lighting is fucked up. Right now I'm running a little of everything from cheap LED panels to 1,200 watts of mixed spectrum HID. I just replaced one of my hortilux HPS bulbs with a cheap plantmax, which I've never used before. The spectrum looked like it had less blue but it shouldn't matter because the other bulb is MH with tons of blue. Should be fine... 
What do you think?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> The stretch problem I'm seeing with bounty hunter appears to be contagious because all of my flowering plants are also stretching like crazy.
> They are in week 3 & I'll get pics when lights are on.
> Strains are 'Mothers Little Helper' by cult classics and gorilla wreck by CV.
> ...


I would suggest you adjust your night temps, but at week 3 they should be getting close to slowing down. Could be the mixed spectrums encouraging stretch. Try running whatever light you have with the most red for the first two hours of lights on, then kick the rest on. Most of the flower stretch happens in the first few hours of lights on.


----------



## led1k (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4308562
> Still waiting on lots of parts but this gave me time to figure out the lines n pumps etc . What’s there is only temporary.
> 
> Lights need to be moved, the back one will have to wait for the crop to come off tho n 1/2 the netting but it’s getting better .


Sorry if it was posted earlier but... what buckets are you using and also what are the disks on top? Haven't seen those before.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> The stretch problem I'm seeing with bounty hunter appears to be contagious because all of my flowering plants are also stretching like crazy.
> They are in week 3 & I'll get pics when lights are on.
> Strains are 'Mothers Little Helper' by cult classics and gorilla wreck by CV.
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb here, and suggest you add more light in the blue spectrum.
When I use HPS for veg, I will get similar long stretch between internodes.
I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here, and suggest you add more light in the blue spectrum.
> When I use HPS for veg, I will get similar long stretch between internodes.
> I could be totally wrong though.


I was thinking the same thing but I'm not positive. 
Hmm... could swap in another 600w MH and try mostly blue to slow them down. 
They also put out a shitload of UV because I'm running bare bulb.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> The stretch problem I'm seeing with bounty hunter appears to be contagious because all of my flowering plants are also stretching like crazy.
> They are in week 3 & I'll get pics when lights are on.
> Strains are 'Mothers Little Helper' by cult classics and gorilla wreck by CV.
> ...



I think one of the problem is that you have so many variables . I would order some MegaCrop. I add cal/mg , eps salts , (ro h20) in veg I’m adding there kelp , flower adding the sweet , n booster .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think one of the problem is that you have so many variables . I would order some MegaCrop. I add cal/mg , eps salts , (ro h20) in veg I’m adding there kelp , flower adding the sweet , n booster .


Agreed!
And I also changed my standard soilless mix and I'm thinking it needs a tweak. Probably back off on the calcined clay. That shit works great to raise CEC but there was some mag deficiency early.

Maybe I should just say fuck it and use all that leftover shit on outdoor plants. (non-cannabis)
I usually just throw some chicken shit pellets around but it's not a big deal to run a siphon feeder from a bucket of mixed leftover nute concentrate.
-- edit --
I've already tried megacrop and liked it a lot. The new formula is supposed to be even better!
My PH & PPM meters have been getting a workout. It would be nice to have a standard mix that's complete.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

led1k said:


> Sorry if it was posted earlier but... what buckets are you using and also what are the disks on top? Haven't seen those before.


Root Master or Hercules Pots 
I like them but difficult to transplant out of 
FloraFlex Matrix tops . 

They are a 3 part unit (all sold separately) 
And to make it work properly you need them all. 
Water comes out the ring , onto the top, the top uses a pad underneath to hold back pressure and it fils all the holes for even watering . Works good if it’s setup right . 
To small of a top, or no pad, the water doesn’t want to go to the edges n will give you lazy roots . 

I’m still waiting on lots of pieces, hopefully in a couple months it will be the way I want it. 


 
Rings come apart for cleaning (I like that)  
Because of no pads (only one has a homemade pad) I’ve had to do some added hand watering to make sure the medium is getting saturated. 

This room has been 1 step ahead many back. I posted pics of the completed drain line a couple weeks ago. It had to be removed n redid , all for 2” to chance the pump location


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing but I'm not positive.
> Hmm... could swap in another 600w MH and try mostly blue to slow them down.
> They also put out a shitload of UV because I'm running bare bulb.


Was I confused? I thought you had those pants in flower.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed!
> And I also changed my standard soilless mix and I'm thinking it needs a tweak. Probably back off on the calcined clay. That shit works great to raise CEC but there was some mag deficiency early.
> 
> Maybe I should just say fuck it and use all that leftover shit on outdoor plants. (non-cannabis)
> ...


I like the new stuff better ,
I think it just running straight is good, but I have having the extra on hand to tweak as I want .
I have poor water , and very bad in the spring, so I always just use RO, n I’ve always needed cal/mg.

I just took a couple pounds n put it in a gallon jug, cause I don’t like the dust , Could be the new slogan, just add water . Lol

Sorry, smoking my lunch right now .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Was I confused? I thought you had those pants in flower.


Yep, my plants are 3 weeks into flower. 
He was talking about his experience during veg. 
I think...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, my plants are 3 weeks into flower.
> He was talking about his experience during veg.
> I think...


Gotcha


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like the new stuff better ,
> I think it just running straight is good, but I have having the extra on hand to tweak as I want .
> I have poor water , and very bad in the spring, so I always just use RO, n I’ve always needed cal/mg.
> 
> ...


I still have an unopened 22# and about 5 pounds in a bucket. But I did just get a sample of the new stuff to try out in the clone tent. Do you mix a res? Does the pH stay in check any better


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I still have an unopened 22# and about 5 pounds in a bucket. But I did just get a sample of the new stuff to try out in the clone tent. Do you mix a res? Does the pH stay in check any better


Ya I’ve been mixing right in the res, using a drill n paint mixer . I’m going to setup valves n let the pump do it soon. Just let it recirculate for 5 min should do it .
I never kept any of the old stuff to see how it shifted , just made what was needed . The new stuff in DTW it’s stable, the kelp seems to want to settle out tho, but when I get time I’m going to make my own liquid n I’ll filter out the fines .

I think I’ll order 44# more in 18 days 
Heard there might be a 420 sale


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ya I’ve been mixing right in the res, using a drill n paint mixer . I’m going to setup valves n let the pump do it soon. Just let it recirculate for 5 min should do it .
> I never kept any of the old stuff to see how it shifted , just made what was needed . The new stuff in DTW it’s stable, the kelp seems to want to settle out tho, but when I get time I’m going to make my own liquid n I’ll filter out the fines .
> 
> I think I’ll order 44# more in 18 days
> Heard there might be a 420 sale


If they have a sale I'll probably buy some of the new stuff. Tired of the pH moving between feedings.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Her dry flower have that GMO smell,with a sweet skunk from the Swayze
> View attachment 4310646
> She burns with this sweet marijuana smell,not sweet candy or any of that.
> Just sweet marijuana smell.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

@BigHornBuds @Pa-Nature I finally finished one of these things. Works like a friggin charm!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Root Master or Hercules Pots
> I like them but difficult to transplant out of
> FloraFlex Matrix tops .
> 
> ...


Where'd you get your floraflex stuff from? I'm looking for those 7.5-9 inch trays. Fuck this hand watering nonsense.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think one of the problem is that you have so many variables . I would order some MegaCrop. I add cal/mg , eps salts , (ro h20) in veg I’m adding there kelp , flower adding the sweet , n booster .


That's exactly what I am running now. MC, cal/mag, sweet, booster, kelp, and epsom every once in a while...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Where'd you get your floraflex stuff from? I'm looking for those 7.5-9 inch trays. Fuck this hand watering nonsense.


That order was from The Grow Depot
Toronto Ontario
I know another guy you can order from in BC (probably cheaper , but GD was faster)


I know where you can get a good deal on the next size up.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> That's exactly what I am running now. MC, cal/mag, sweet, booster, kelp, and epsom every once in a while...


I also hit them with a enzyme every couple weeks .


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2019)

*INFO*
Tester Name :genuity
Strain :Honeystomper 
Method Smoked :zig-zag

*APPEARANCE*

 

*SMELL*

Dominant smell of bud :fresh green grapes 
Associated smells of bud :musty grapes

*TASTE*

Dominant flavour :hash,musky,earthy 
Associated flavours :earthy

Harsh/smoothness : smooth inhale,smooth exhale. 
No chest expansion, no chocking. 

*BUZZ*

Profile : 70% body-30% head
Potency : 5 out of 10
Duration : 1 HR after joint
Use : Daytime/Bedtime
Munchies? : yes/no yes on the munchies..
-----------------------------------------------------

I had condensed the flavours from those images into a flavour and taste list below, but I think it might overcomplicate matters....or rather, Marco's is very thorough and already covers that, so why reinvent the wheel? This is meant to be a quicker version and I figured what better way to describe a taste or flavour than a one liner (e.g. citrus with skunky undertones). Here it is anyway. If you want it in I can put it in, but I think shorter is sweeter atm.

CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine ()
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity (3) - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape (7) - cherry () - tutti frutti ()

floral (5) - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine ()
basil () - garlic () - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy (4) - loam () - dirt () - musty (4) - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky ()
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()


----------



## coppershot (Apr 2, 2019)

@genuity got another confirmed girl, so 2 out of three Demo. Hoping my lone Floozy is female! 

They are fucking stinky bitches. Will update after I up-pot.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

@genuity Where do I find that smoke report sheet? I don't do smoke reports because I think I suck at it. Something ready to fill out would be sweet.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> @genuity Where do I find that smoke report sheet? I don't do smoke reports because I think I suck at it. Something ready to fill out would be sweet.


Ditto.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> @genuity Where do I find that smoke report sheet? I don't do smoke reports because I think I suck at it. Something ready to fill out would be sweet.


It's a few out,this is one of the shorter ones..

I just googled "smoke report template "


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 2, 2019)

First hit @macsnax

Short to the point and easy. Saw a few that were extensive.Nah.
Thanks Genuity.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> That order was from The Grow Depot
> Toronto Ontario
> I know another guy you can order from in BC (probably cheaper , but GD was faster)
> 
> ...


I could definitely make the next size up work. I only need 4. Just want to try them out.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's a few out,this is one of the shorter ones..
> 
> I just googled "smoke report template "


Well one of them deals where I had no idea it was that easy. Thanks man.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> First hit @macsnax
> 
> Short to the point and easy. Saw a few that were extensive.Nah.
> Thanks Genuity.


I'm off to search


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2019)

*INFO*
Tester Name :Genuity 
Strain :GMO x Swayze 
Method Smoked :clean glass pipe

*APPEARANCE*

 

*SMELL*

Dominant smell of bud :savory flavors, garlicky mushrooms stews..curry
Associated smells of bud :chem/skunky

*TASTE*

Dominant flavour :skunk/ earthy mushrooms 
Associated flavours :deep woodsy, musty

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth)
- cough factor? : yes/no
10-10 extremely smooth,but has some chest expansion for sure. No real coughing 

*BUZZ*

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body)
90% head 10%body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent)
8-10 & I be smoking but this cuts me short sometimes.hits fast behind the eyes
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit) last a good 2+ hrs or so.that 10% body kicks in strong at the end
Use : Daytime/Bedtime truthfully this is probably a later in the day smoke,but I smoke it all day(pipes though)
Munchies? : yes/no not really,brain in occupied. 
-----------------------------------------------------

I had condensed the flavours from those images into a flavour and taste list below, but I think it might overcomplicate matters....or rather, Marco's is very thorough and already covers that, so why reinvent the wheel? This is meant to be a quicker version and I figured what better way to describe a taste or flavour than a one liner (e.g. citrus with skunky undertones). Here it is anyway. If you want it in I can put it in, but I think shorter is sweeter atm.

CHEMICAL ASTRINGENT
turpentine ()
metallic ()
ammonia () - urine () - vinegar ()
bleach ()
lotions () - plastics () - glues ()

SWEET
fruity () - berry () - black/blue/raspberry () - citrus () - orange () - lemon () - lime () - apple () - mango () - grape () - cherry () - tutti frutti ()

floral () - perfume () - blossom ()
minty () - methol () - spearmint () - peppermint ()

SPICY
woody () - incense () - hardwood () - sage () - juniper () - cedar () - pine ()
basil () - garlic ( - dill () - clove () - parsley () - pepper ()
tobacco () - chocolate ()

MUSKY
earthy (6) - loam () - dirt () - musty (6) - dusty () - dry ()
animal () - bird () - rodent () - gamey () - skunky (7)
botanical () - hay () - autumn leaves () - trees ()


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2019)

I was in the garden chopping away tonight.

I pulled everything at day 65, could have gone a few more days, but I'm going to regenerate a couple of these and still want them to have some life left in them.

I did a rough trim on this Under The Milky Way

I noticed the over ripe mango smells have faded a bit and she's taken on a bit of a swamp gas smell similar to Locktite. She reminds me a bit of Locktite without the excessive leafyness.

 

My cola sword!


----------



## numberfour (Apr 3, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Both those crosses sound like fire, good choices.


Thanks, picked those two as they're very distinctive in smell and flavour and a couple of my favourite smokes. It should make it easier to see what traits the male brings over. 

@genuity Legend breath #1
 
3 and a half weeks in, flowered in the 4x8 in 6ltr pots, liking this pheno alot, got some legs and looking to stack hard. 

@BobBitchen Meltdown
 
Not kept track on flowering dates but few weeks in, flowered in the 2x3 by 180w of Samsung strips in .75ltrs of soil. Frost monster.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I could definitely make the next size up work. I only need 4. Just want to try them out.


I’ve got extra tops I’d hook u up with but I’ve only seen the rings n pads sold in 12 packs. 
I used filter material as a pad , 10x better then nothing but it still lets the water pass to fast imo .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

Tongue Condoms ...


Cause u just never know !


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve got extra tops I’d hook u up with but I’ve only seen the rings n pads sold in 12 packs.
> I used filter material as a pad , 10x better then nothing but it still lets the water pass to fast imo .


My other plan fell apart, i'm just going to order the whole setup from the grow depot. I appreciate the offer though.

Tried to save some money with this Rain Bird manifold, I'm at $85.... Not really saving anything, I might as well spend the extra $30 get the 12x trays 12x pads, 12x half circle drippers and have a more efficient system.

right now I got a res and a water pump to look at until this shit gets here.

Long story short, fuck rigid tubing, spent the better part of this morning trying to accurately cut and straighten the garbage before I threw it all back in the box.

Just not my day, I went off homedepots website dimensions for this HDX Tote and the website said 21" so I cut my PVC at 24.... it was 21cm they have the units wrong on their website. Totes bang on 12 inches deep... fuck it all lol. (edit: The fucking conversion isn't even right..)

Here's how I plan on doing my tubing though now that I'm done boohooin


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

*Attention!!!*

I'd like to make a sincere apology to @genuity @Amos Otis @BigHornBuds and southern cross seed bank(not sure what his name is here) If you are reading this as well as everyone that comes across this thread.

I'm almost certain my non goofy grapes are authentic.I had some other plants behind them in veg that did the same reveg type,single bladed fan leaves once switched to flower. @shorelineOG my candyshops did it also.

Again, I have no faulty timers nor light leaks. It was my veg schedule. I veg under 6/6/6/6(I have now since switched back to 14/10)I was experimenting with the schedule for a few months. The reason It didn't cross my mind is because I have been running my old clones in that veg schedule for a while without the "reveg" issue.I'm not scientifically certain but I think the light hours going from 6 to 10 while they were in flip transistion,and then the 14 hours night cycle from 6 freaked them out.

I certainly didn't mean to cast any aspersions towards SCB nor his business.I agree I panicked after being shell shocked by my GPS experience.SCB I truly apologize for any angst I may have caused. Yes, I'm a jerk.

I waited to post this to be sure I was the cause.So I flipped th other cultivars that were new to my garden and they did the exact same thing.

@genuity I will be dm'ing you about the packs you sent me as replacements being the cool cat and the stand-up gentleman you are. I don't deserve them. It was *MY *fuckup. After looking at the pics of goofy grape you have posted as well as others, I'm almost certain these are legit,I'm still a strain noob but I'm getting better at identification and the pics and smells described are lining up. 

I'll post a few pics of nugs in a bit when the lights come on.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Tongue Condoms ...View attachment 4311330
> 
> 
> Cause u just never know !


My mind went to a bad place right away ....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *Attention!!!*
> 
> I'd like to make a sincere apology to @genuity @Amos Otis @BigHornBuds and southern cross seed bank(not sure what his name is here) If you are reading this as well as everyone that comes across this thread.
> 
> ...



I think your problem is they are being under feed & stress, I’ve had this happen twice and I was able to fix it on the BA by upping her feed n a little more love .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> My other plan fell apart, i'm just going to order the whole setup from the grow depot. I appreciate the offer though.
> 
> Tried to save some money with this Rain Bird manifold, I'm at $85.... Not really saving anything, I might as well spend the extra $30 get the 12x trays 12x pads, 12x half circle drippers and have a more efficient system.
> 
> ...


That’s slick


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think your problem is they are being under feed & stress, I’ve had this happen twice and I was able to fix it on the BA by upping her feed n a little more love .


Hmmm. I never considered that.I've been running Megacrop both versions @4gs per gal since I switched from jacks.
I'll up it to 5gs as they suggest,in their own jug.Usually,I just take from the control res of my system am hand water them. Thank you.

edit* Is the stress from being underfed or the combination of that and the light change?


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> *Attention!!!*
> 
> I'd like to make a sincere apology to @genuity @Amos Otis @BigHornBuds and southern cross seed bank(not sure what his name is here) If you are reading this as well as everyone that comes across this thread.
> 
> ...


Shit,I'd just put them extra packs in the seed vault & bust them out at a later date.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 3, 2019)

I see where I went wrong with this tote and I feel like a dummy lol.

They have depth listed as a measurement so I took that to mean how deep the tote was not how long it was. This is what happens when I sleep for 3 hours for like a week straight. I'm feelin pretty dumb right now lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Shit,I'd just put them extra packs in the seed vault & bust them out at a later date.


Nah,not how I rock. They will either be returned or paid for.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hmmm. I never considered that.I've been running Megacrop both versions @4gs per gal since I switched from jacks.
> I'll up it to 5gs as they suggest,in their own jug.Usually,I just take from the control res of my system am hand water them. Thank you.
> 
> edit* Is the stress from being underfed or the combination of that and the light change?



The stress could be anything, under feed, to much food n something is locked out ,light , to much light , not enough, letting them dry out to much too often , salt buildups , root bound etc . Just start eliminating. 
You’ll have to evaluate that. 

What’s your setup again? 

I was under feeding , n letting them dry to much n root bound ,with temps all over the place (was busy dealing with hvac troubles)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Shit,I'd just put them extra packs in the seed vault & bust them out at a later date.


Was on my phone and didn't know it was you who posted this.My screen is small and I didn't see the icon.I was going to wait until I sent you or posted the pics here before asking you what you wanted me to do.

I thought it was some greedy troll,hence my hasty yet heartfelt quote and response.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Was on my phone and didn't know it was you who posted this.My screen is small and I didn't see the icon.I was going to wait until I sent you or posted the pics here before asking you what you wanted me to do.
> 
> I thought it was some greedy troll,hence my hasty yet heartfelt quote and response.


Your a stand up dude Cob.


----------



## THT (Apr 3, 2019)

As some of you may remember, I've been working on a strain which is a cross between Colombian gold (world of seeds) and GPS cackleberry. I am now 3 generations deep and hunting for a breeding pair to make the 4th. Here is a shot of a select 3rd generation Male cutting dropping some pollen in VERY low humidity environment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The stress could be anything, under feed, to much food n something is locked out ,light , to much light , not enough, letting them dry out to much too often , salt buildups , root bound etc . Just start eliminating.
> You’ll have to evaluate that.
> 
> What’s your setup again?
> ...


Flowering setup, well they are in a mix of perlite and calcinined clay(turface all pro sport). In 1 gal smart pots. Under crees 3590s.The bar they are under is 200w but they aren't getting all of it. They are fed drain to waste megacrop @4gs per gal plus a few additives here and there.Urb,recharge floralicious plus,sweet this is not consistent or in my res.These are mixed and added seperately when I remember or want to use them.
Lights on temps 80-84f
Humidty swings 58-60% lights on.Plenty of airflow in the flower tent,no wind tunnel.
Lights off 74-76%
Humidity 45-50 is what I have the dehuey set to which keep the humidty in the flower tent @ 50-55 lights out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Your a stand up dude Cob.


Thank you very much Red.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I'm almost certain my non goofy grapes are authentic.


Almost?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2019)

So in Cobs defense, there was more than one person to question the authenticity correct?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Almost?


Lol,well yea I know I fucked them up but,imma strain noob.I can't be too confident was gonna run some pics by Gen to see what he thought as well as post em here for the community. I wanted to be certain before I took my walk of shame down chucker's alley.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I see where I went wrong with this tote and I feel like a dummy lol.
> 
> They have depth listed as a measurement so I took that to mean how deep the tote was not how long it was. This is what happens when I sleep for 3 hours for like a week straight. I'm feelin pretty dumb right now lol.


I’m thinking my totes are to small, gonna lose the rollers . The res’ don’t need to move if I run theses ones 
I’m trying to use hard pipe for as much as I can . 
1 large manifold, that I’ll be able to recirculate to mix food, or transfer to other res’ or feed any table from any res if needed, air dumps


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So in Cobs defense, there was more than one person to question the authenticity correct?


Yes,it's the only reason I did.
Thank you brotha.It is not my intention to rehash this. I only wanted to speak up on my findings and correct any misinformation or angst I may have caused. I was the only one that spoke so much about it recently.My goofy grape pics also helped further the doubts. I'm gonna jump in the shower and run to the spot to get some pics.I'm stoked even if they look like mutants...lol they smell divine!And damn near look done! I forgot the fact that they are quick finishers and had to re read my calender a few times.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Flowering setup, well they are in a mix of perlite and calcinined clay(turface all pro sport). In 1 gal smart pots. Under crees 3590s.The bar they are under is 200w but they aren't getting all of it. They are fed drain to waste megacrop @4gs per gal plus a few additives here and there.Urb,recharge floralicious plus,sweet this is not consistent or in my res.These are mixed and added seperately when I remember or want to use them.
> Lights on temps 80-84f
> Humidty swings 58-60% lights on.Plenty of airflow in the flower tent,no wind tunnel.
> Lights off 74-76%
> Humidity 45-50 is what I have the dehuey set to which keep the humidty in the flower tent @ 50-55 lights out.


Are you running co2? 
What’s the ppms of what’s going in & the run off? (After a couple litres passed)


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> So in Cobs defense, there was more than one person to question the authenticity correct?





CoB_nUt said:


> I was the only one that spoke so much about it recently.


Cob"s account and Gen's response was enough for me to ask Gen directly if he felt the SC seeds were genuine. Wasn't much discussion - he said he felt better to replace them, which he did.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

la confidential


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

THT said:


> As some of you may remember, I've been working on a strain which is a cross between Colombian gold (world of seeds) and GPS cackleberry. I am now 3 generations deep and hunting for a breeding pair to make the 4th. Here is a shot of a select 3rd generation Male cutting dropping some pollen in VERY low humidity environment.
> View attachment 4311404


you still have the original male correct


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> you still have the original male correct


rely i would strongly recomend a healthier parent plant. i am excited though to here you are working on somthing. i always save the original father and i try to keep the original mother around as long as i can. i normally will take the f1s and grow them out until imm familiar with all the phenos, once ive chosen the pheno i want to inbreed i ten introduce the original male polen to the grandchildren then from that offspring i wil find a awesome male and i like to cross the great grandchild /male to the great grandmother thats why it is so important for myself to keep the fathers and the original mothers around aka taproot plants lol


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

For all you rosin squishers..... 
I just seen on IG that sasquatch rosin has made an app. Squish times, etc. Haven't checked it out yet, but thought there's a few here that might like it. Google play and app store.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

This is one of the craziest smelling strains I’ve smelled definatly unique


Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> rely i would strongly recomend a healthier parent plant. i am excited though to here you are working on somthing. i always save the original father and i try to keep the original mother around as long as i can. i normally will take the f1s and grow them out until imm familiar with all the phenos, once ive chosen the pheno i want to inbreed i ten introduce the original male polen to the grandchildren then from that offspring i wil find a awesome male and i like to cross the great grandchild /male to the great grandmother thats why it is so important for myself to keep the fathers and the original mothers around aka taproot plants lol


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Cob"s account and Gen's response was enough for me to ask Gen directly if he felt the SC seeds were genuine. Wasn't much discussion - he said he felt better to replace them, which he did.


Sounds like it has been handled exactly how it should have. 
All doubt removed.


----------



## THT (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> you still have the original male correct


I chose not to keep the original Male and go for f1, f2, f3, ...etc choosing the male/female from each generation to try and get some semi stability of a particular expression that I really enjoyed. So far so good. That Male looks like garbage right now because I took a cut from a flowering plant, and stuck it in a low humidity environment. Its reveggig now, I can almost guarantee within a few weeks it will look happy and healthy again.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Are you running co2?
> What’s the ppms of what’s going in & the run off? (After a couple litres passed)


No Co2. PPMs going in 740-800 200-220 of that is tap. I don't check runoff,I've been down that rabbit hole in the past. to no avail.
All the other plants in veg and flower tell me my feed is on point.The lighting schedules the only thing that has change.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 3, 2019)

THT said:


> I chose not to keep the original Male and go for f1, f2, f3, ...etc choosing the male/female from each generation to try and get some semi stability of a particular expression that I really enjoyed. So far so good. That Male looks like garbage right now because I took a cut from a flowering plant, and stuck it in a low humidity environment. Its reveggig now, I can almost guarantee within a few weeks it will look happy and healthy again.


i know it will come back 100 percent to get the best stability you shouls save your original male pollen or father out your male the original. this is what i do i will breed to the 3 or 4th generation then i inbreed the original male to the f4 generation


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

#1 nug shots They are at week 6.
 Full plant#2   #3 Didn't mind the lighting debacle.And is also going to finish later.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> #1 nug shots They are at week 6.
> View attachment 4311503 View attachment 4311504Full plantView attachment 4311506#2View attachment 4311507 View attachment 4311508 View attachment 4311509 #3 Didn't mind the lighting debacle.And is also going to finish later. View attachment 4311513 View attachment 4311510View attachment 4311515


From just looking at it , I’d lower the temp a little , n add a little epsom salt .


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2019)

Lower nug of Bubbys Hotep.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> #1 nug shots They are at week 6.
> View attachment 4311503 View attachment 4311504Full plantView attachment 4311506#2View attachment 4311507 View attachment 4311508 View attachment 4311509 #3 Didn't mind the lighting debacle.And is also going to finish later. View attachment 4311513 View attachment 4311510View attachment 4311515


Shit,at the end of the day,them all actually look good..
I understand the ugly revegging leafs,but shit them look delicious. 
What's that nose smell like?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 3, 2019)

too larry said:


> I thought Purdue had won it in regulation, but the ball takes funny bounces. Today's games should be good too. Duke has just scraped by a couple of time. Never breaks my heart to see them lose, even though it would cost my Noles money.


Go Noles!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> From just looking at it , I’d lower the temp a little , n add a little epsom salt .


I'll try it with the Candyshops I spoke in the other tent with the aforementioned conditions.These are nearly done I don't think theres any improvements to be made to these gals.
The others are just out of stretch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Shit,at the end of the day,them all actually look good..
> I understand the ugly revegging leafs,but shit them look delicious.
> What's that nose smell like?


Orangey fruity with some funk on the backend.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Orangey fruity with some funk on the backend.


That be goofy grape..


----------



## klx (Apr 3, 2019)

Chuckers gear. Lost half a tray of seedlings to damping off. Work / life got busy, you know how it is. I grieved for them but thankfully got back in time to save these.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Shit,I'd just put them extra packs in the seed vault & bust them out at a later date.


I just opened up my replacements from you...3 packs...damn man... that's customer service... thank you


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 3, 2019)

Show me your best Lemon lime plants!
i cant say how much i love a good lemony strain


----------



## THT (Apr 3, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> i know it will come back 100 percent to get the best stability you shouls save your original male pollen or father out your male the original. this is what i do i will breed to the 3 or 4th generation then i inbreed the original male to the f4 generation


While I dont have the original Male, what I DO have is cackle berry f2's made using that same male and an excellent female. I may also work cackle a few more generations down. I expect that using a select Male from that to backcross (as opposed to the original male) should yield similar results. We'll see in about 2 years


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2019)

Cyproz said:


> Show me your best Lemon lime plants!
> i cant say how much i love a good lemony strain



Slymer cut

Lime slurpiee goodness

EDIT: Meltdown mom


----------



## Cyproz (Apr 3, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Slymer cut
> View attachment 4311682
> Lime slurpiee goodness
> 
> EDIT: Meltdown mom


i can see the lemon terps dripping from this shit. looks so nice like a star with a lemon lime core. that shits nice!

EDIT: i zoomed and man there are some huuuuge trichome heads on that shit!


----------



## Houstini (Apr 3, 2019)

Goji and love triangle had a love triangle with a few branches of goji pimp daddy. I’ve never been so relieved in my life. 


Mimosa f2s are ready to hang
 
Wind beat it up pretty bad but she’s loaded


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2019)

Floozy flower with a lil fem honey on top


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm having a hell of a time finding a descent male. The goji og was a bust, the my oran jones male threw pistils and now the slurricane male threw pistils so I chopped his ass too. 

Thats the breaks when you can only run a few beans at a time.

Think its time to just reverse a clone.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm having a hell of a time finding a descent male. The goji og was a bust, the my oran jones male threw pistils and now the slurricane male threw pistils so I chopped his ass too.
> 
> Thats the breaks when you can only run a few beans at a time.
> 
> Think its time to just reverse a clone.


I've had a male do that from seed, the clone run I was expecting a lady. Nope balls, balls, and more balls.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2019)

Gelato 43 AKA Gello 
 
She is settled in now & growing strong..

She will be seeing South beach breeze in the future.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 4, 2019)

Does anyone know the Florel technique for reversing a male? Please PM if so.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Does anyone know the Florel technique for reversing a male? Please PM if so.


I plan on doing that down the road, if you find any good tips post em up here.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gelato 43 AKA Gello
> View attachment 4312022
> She is settled in now & growing strong..
> 
> She will be seeing South beach breeze in the future.


How many phenos are at there? I thought it was 45, 41, and 33. I'm always mixing up my wifi 43 and gelato 41 because of the numbers being close.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> How many phenos are at there? I thought it was 45, 41, and 33. I'm always mixing up my wifi 43 and gelato 41 because of the numbers being close.


#33
#41
#43
#45
Acai gelato


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 4, 2019)

Side branch of gmo x swayze, this is 75 days lol this thing doesn’t wanna finish, thinking of harvesting it, looks pretty frosty


----------



## hillbill (Apr 4, 2019)

Copper Chem F2s and Black Gold F2s in flower in my tent. Lots of Chems in those two! As time goes on the 4 Copper Chem F2s look more and more like each other. Both have been easy to grow and very slow to show sex with few, if any, preflowers. They just start flowering and very quickly once they start. Looks like one of the BG F2s is gonna get rangy.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I plan on doing that down the road, if you find any good tips post em up here.


I found some info from Chimera, et al, on the interwebs. I'll digest it and report back, with a link.

OK, 750ppm mixture of pure ethephon (Bayer AG) in DI. Spray once a week for first 3 weeks to get enough pistils on a male plant for seeds. Spray up to 6 weeks to get "buds".

Florel is only 500ppm so maybe 50% more sprays? I see it at Home Depot and Ace Hardware here where I live.

There are other, more readily available ethephon products like Verve (21%) but we likely cannot get it here in California as it is considered hazmat for shipping purposes and is intended for turf use. I think its smallest container is 2.5g.

I don't want seeds I just want to see crystal development and/or terpene profiles that "might" get donated to progeny.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=1907825&postcount=57


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I found some info from Chimera, et al, on the interwebs. I'll digest it and report back, with a link.


Sweet man


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Sweet man


Look up, just edited my post.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I found some info from Chimera, et al, on the interwebs. I'll digest it and report back, with a link.
> 
> OK, 750ppm mixture of pure ethephon (Bayer AG) in DI. Spray once a week for first 3 weeks to get enough pistils on a male plant for seeds. Spray up to 6 weeks to get "buds".
> 
> ...


That's great info. And that's exactly why I want to reverse males too. I seen a video with fletch from Archive. He was talking about only something like 10% of males are true males. The other 90 will be wishy washy. He also said he likes to reverse males, to see terpene profiles, etc like you mentioned.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> That be goofy grape..


Speak of the devil....
45 days in, round 2.... another 10 days left till chop. Sweet orange Terps. She's got a nice punch for being a fruitier tasting too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Speak of the devil....
> 45 days in, round 2.... another 10 days left till chop. Sweet orange Terps. She's got a nice punch for being a fruitier tasting too.
> View attachment 4312333


Solid!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm having a hell of a time finding a descent male. The goji og was a bust, the my oran jones male threw pistils and now the slurricane male threw pistils so I chopped his ass too.
> 
> Thats the breaks when you can only run a few beans at a time.
> 
> Think its time to just reverse a clone.


DJ Short and many other breeders believe that a male that throws stigma towards the end of flower, to be a desirable trait.
I was busy trimming today and Mean Gene from Afficionado/Freeborn Selections was talking about it on the Pot Cast. https://m.soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/episode-12-mean-gene-of-freeborn-selections-afficionado


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> DJ Short and many other breeders believe that a male that throws stigma towards the end of flower, to be a desirable trait.
> I was busy trimming today and Mean Gene from Afficionado/Freeborn Selections was talking about it on the Pot Cast. https://m.soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/episode-12-mean-gene-of-freeborn-selections-afficionado


Very interesting. I like mean gene too, dude has some knowledge.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like I have 2 Demo showing lady parts and my lone Floozy is looking like a girl also... super happy with these plants, they are vigorous and my wife complains that they stink lol. Highly reccomend them to anyone that is interested in @genuity gear... at some point I need to load up on the rest of his offerings.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

Every section has to be removable so I can get plants in & out .


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> DJ Short and many other breeders believe that a male that throws stigma towards the end of flower, to be a desirable trait.
> I was busy trimming today and Mean Gene from Afficionado/Freeborn Selections was talking about it on the Pot Cast. https://m.soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast/episode-12-mean-gene-of-freeborn-selections-afficionado


If I have 10% the experience or knowledge of either gene or dj it would be a miracle. I respectfully disagree tho. Nanners on a female at end of flower is not seen as desireable, why would pistils on a male be? To me this would be dioceoious, desireable for propogation maybe but seems if we want to continue the human intervention to create a monoceocious plant, those are the traits we should be emphasizing.
My .02, im probably due some change.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

This plant was put in 2 weeks after her sisters and I can’t tell it wasn’t flipped at the same time . 

This is the most bud growth I’ve seen on a 2 week plant , n looking like it wants to stack. 

 
I didn’t have all my fans running , watch out for the DE heat .


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2019)

As soon as the last frost hit us,my plants have kicked it in to overdrive..
It's like they sensed the change outside.

Really do love these plants

Wish I could bring in some sunshine..(


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312550 View attachment 4312551
> This plant was put in 2 weeks after her sisters and I can’t tell it wasn’t flipped at the same time .
> 
> This is the most bud growth I’ve seen on a 2 week plant , n looking like it wants to stack.
> ...


With a healthy dose of frost too


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> As soon as the last frost hit us,my plants have kicked it in to overdrive..
> It's like they sensed the change outside.
> 
> Really do love these plants
> ...


I think mine are sensing the change too. My clone tent wasn't running 100%, but in the last week they started growing pretty good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out. 
This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow. 
So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes . 

Zero light now (unless I broke the bulb jamming it in there)


----------



## macsnax (Apr 5, 2019)

I like to hit the light with a sharpie and then put tape. Earplugs is good one, whatever works man.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

I can't remember if he supported the theory or if it wasn't just thrown in there as to what some breeders look for in a male.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312557
> Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out.
> This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow.
> So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes .
> ...


I'm still not convinced that tiny lights matter. 

Then again, my last crop hermed big-time. 

I'll shut up now...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312557
> Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out.
> This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow.
> So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes .
> ...


I'm not into lights in the garden either. Those lit up power cord ends get taped up real good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm still not convinced that tiny lights matter.
> 
> Then again, my last crop hermed big-time.
> 
> I'll shut up now...


I think if you have a good stable plant , it doesn’t matter .
If you are playing around with seeds n new genetics, your main room isn’t the place to be testing how stable n strong a plant is .
I will be running all clones in there at some point , but the few bumps over the past 2 months I need to run seeds for a little while So looking for the best I can do, I’ll keep the stress to the tents.

When I 1st setup this room , my CBD seeds tossed nanners @8 weeks , I figured it was my fault, I kept the clone of the plant I liked best . all the lights where removed . Power bar, co2 sensor, ac, weather station the co2 controller was moved out of the room. (Everything seems to have a green or red light) next run had no issues. 3rd run I over feed n pushed it hard, nanners , it’s been crossed 3 times now trying to up the terps n buzz .

That original plant was a very picky bitch,
I tried to make my HoneyStomper keeper (May she Rest In Peace) toss a stress nanner and she wouldn’t do it .

I’m always trying to up my yields , taking care of all the little things helps with the bigger stuff .


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 5, 2019)

Trying to keep shit closed as much as possible cause male cookies and chem is dusting out, sorry for sucky pics.
Tent
  
Cup
 
Cabinet


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 5, 2019)

FWIW I'm on my 3rd mimosa male that I've flowered to end of life, and the 3rd to throw pistils at the very end.
It also can be seen on the same males when after flowered are then sent to reveg. What is observed is that if the male will revert, often they fizz out, they wig out and toss some pistils before going back to deep vegetative growth. Not throughout the entire plant, but only the top most clusters will see small packs of hairs. None of these pistils ever seem to take to pollen (sterile)

These might all be females that express male and not true males, but what can be shown through growing out progeny is that the babies do not suffer from overwhelming numbers of intersex. I found a few lowers in a few bubblys from the first male's offspring but no severe intersex.

I keep this male cause he's stout, roots a ton, smells like smarties candy and a nice breezy day and puts out huge flowers. It might be a girly boy but idgaf if all the babies come out dank.

Anyone working a mimosa male take it to end of life or revert it and see if you can reproduce what i've found from 100% of males from 1 Symbiotic pack.

The progeny from above mentioned males seem to be split male female as you'd expect from normal seeds. No skewed number of females have been shown from the limited data.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312557
> Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out.
> This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow.
> So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes .
> ...


Green light isnt an issue. Plants dont respond to green light. I used to use a green led hunting light to enter room during lights out, no issues. But it has to be true green and not white light through green filters. 

Either way sounds like you dont have to worry about it. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> FWIW I'm on my 3rd mimosa male that I've flowered to end of life, and the 3rd to throw pistils at the very end.
> It also can be seen on the same males when after flowered are then sent to reveg. What is observed is that if the male will revert, often they fizz out, they wig out and toss some pistils before going back to deep vegetative growth. Not throughout the entire plant, but only the top most clusters will see small packs of hairs. None of these pistils ever seem to take to pollen (sterile)
> 
> These might all be females that express male and not true males, but what can be shown through growing out progeny is that the babies do not suffer from overwhelming numbers of intersex. I found a few lowers in a few bubblys from the first male's offspring but no severe intersex.
> ...


I was curious if anyone has used a male that threw pistils. Late flower I wouldnt trip much on but at week 2 of flower Im guessing it might not be good. 

On to the next one I reckon.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312557
> Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out.
> This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow.
> So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes .
> ...


Thumb tacks and a piece of panda cloth that you can flip up to view? Maybe a put a piece if transparent green film?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was curious if anyone has used a male that threw pistils. Late flower I wouldnt trip much on but at week 2 of flower Im guessing it might not be good.
> 
> On to the next one I reckon.


I'd pass on it were that early. I'm typically not too worried about anything happening late in the flowering cycle. I have yet to see males with pistils but have seen my fair share of late nanners.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Lower nug of Bubbys Hotep.
> View attachment 4311525


Fookin ell


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4312557
> Usually when something has a running light that can’t be turned off, I cut or drill the bulb out.
> This thing is a little to pricey to be cutting into and has a warranty & if there is ever a problem I need the lights to read the codes . I’ve put layers of tape over it, could still see the light , put a cover on the back with the tape, could still see light . I made a silicone plug that that fit into the holes behind the face plate, nope. Could still see a light green glow.
> So I cut down ear plugs n pushed as much as I could in the holes .
> ...


A small section of tin foil taped over it should block all light


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Fookin ell


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 5, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Thumb tacks and a piece of panda cloth that you can flip up to view? Maybe a put a piece if transparent green film?


The problem is when blocking the front the light comes out the back n is a slight glow. I think I incased the bulbs in the plug . There is no light now . 
@thenotsoesoteric 
I know green light isn’t supposed to hurt anything. Personally I feel better when there is 100% no light . It cuts a variable out of the mix . I went as far to put a staging room before going into the room so you can enter under complete darkness. 
Might be overkill, but then a 200mph + car is too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The problem is when blocking the front the light comes out the back n is a slight glow. I think I incased the bulbs in the plug . There is no light now .
> @thenotsoesoteric
> I know green light isn’t supposed to hurt anything. Personally I feel better when there is 100% no light . It cuts a variable out of the mix . I went as far to put a staging room before going into the room so you can enter under complete darkness.
> Might be overkill, but then a 200mph + car is too.


I feel you. Why worry when you can eliminate possible problems. Its better to be safe than fully seeded!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4312633


Weird, I got an alert that you replied to my comment but it was Corey's comment.

Though I did have an avatar of Eastwood in that same outfit, maybe old RIU got confused, lol.


----------



## main cola (Apr 5, 2019)

GMO x Swayze in full reveg mode. Had some problems with her but I think she’s bouncing back


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Weird, I got an alert that you replied to my comment but it was Corey's comment.
> 
> Though I did have an avatar of Eastwood in that same outfit, maybe old RIU got confused, lol.


It was a mis-quote that i edited.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 5, 2019)

and the plot thinens


----------



## Houstini (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, I’m happy the mimosa was able to finish and ripen up the last 4 weeks under cover outdoor in the PNW. she’s loaded with f2s


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 5, 2019)

Graveyard Whistler 1 and 2 clones going as gifts for a buddys outdoor and I got ok for doing some in my deck greenhouse/coldframe. Gonna shut down the indoor when this flower/seed run is done. Will pop some more beans in the fall.
  
If you are lucky enough to have Graveyard Whistler in your stable you will know how difficult it is to say goodbye to it, but it's what I do. I love poppin new beans and due to some cool cats, I got a few to run through.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 5, 2019)

Meltdowns 1,2,and3 chugging along.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 6, 2019)

Some BlueRipper by @GroErr at day 64 
Some Sunny D og by @thenotsoesoteric day 64


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 6, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Some BlueRipper by @GroErr at day 64View attachment 4313425
> Some Sunny D og by @thenotsoesoteric day 64
> View attachment 4313434 View attachment 4313435


What happened to the sunny d or did it just grow like that almost looks like she tried to reveg imo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Some BlueRipper by @GroErr at day 64View attachment 4313425
> Some Sunny D og by @thenotsoesoteric day 64
> View attachment 4313434 View attachment 4313435


64 days?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

Dang. 
Found a ball on my triple nova bastard. One more, and he/she goes in the compost bin.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What happened to the sunny d or did it just grow like that almost looks like she tried to reveg imo.


I haven't seen any phenos that look like that one so not sure, I was thinking heat stress but could just be a weird pheno. It looks heavy on the sativa side for sure. All the sunny d's I've ran or seen ran have have more golf ball type buds, smaller and compacted. I'll run more of those sunny d's in the near future and keep an eye out to see if I find any more of those larfy phenos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2019)

Knock on wood, if all goes well my next chuck is now under way. Tonight I'm making the CS water and I'll begin spraying a grape sato cut to reverse by next Friday. 

The grape sato has a wonderful grape jolly rancher smell, not sure about flavor yet but her parents both had nice terps. 

The grape sato will be hitting up:
Oran Jones #1, big chunky hash buds, nice strong stems, high bud to leaf
lvtk, frost monster, weak og vine style limb but great smoke, high bud to leaf
blackberry blk dog (bbb dog), straight blackberry smelling and tasting, descent yields chunky bud high bud to leaf
All three of the moms are a breeze to trim at harvest. 

I'll be hitting a small grape bubba and purple pheno of black dog too but these will be limited.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 7, 2019)

Speaking of @GroErr anyone seen him lately or has he gone dark?
Im used to seeing his name pop up in the threads/comments lists and been wondering if all is ok.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Speaking of @GroErr anyone seen him lately or has he gone dark?
> Im used to seeing his name pop up in the threads/comments lists and been wondering if all is ok.


Check his profile for latest posts. Sometimes folks inhabit other forums or topics from time to time.


----------



## coreywebster (Apr 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Check his profile for latest posts. Sometimes folks inhabit other forums or topics from time to time.


Cheers, I had a gander, looks like the he's not posted since November. Hope he comes back sometime, lot of respect for the way he grows, posts and mostly for the way he conducts himself.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 7, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Cheers, I had a gander, looks like the he's not posted since November. Hope he comes back sometime, lot of respect for the way he grows, posts and mostly for the way he conducts himself.


True. He's a good dude. 

Shoot him an email see if he responds. Probably just taking a break from the forums.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What happened to the sunny d or did it just grow like that almost looks like she tried to reveg imo.


2 out of 5 phenos had this look, this one definitely has more leaf than all the other 4. I did see this trait on another pheno.

I had 5 different girls out of 5 seeds that I popped. 1 was a runt and shouldn't be compared to the others. One pheno leaned very hard toward the Tangerine Power side. Its leaves and structure were completely different than the others. 3 phenos had a closer growth pattern and structure like the one pictured above. There is alot of citrus coming off of all 5 no matter the look and the orange is definitely there.



Amos Otis said:


> 64 days?


Day 64 of flower.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is a couple more Sunny D phenos for comparison.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 7, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> True. He's a good dude.
> 
> Shoot him an email see if he responds. Probably just taking a break from the forums.


Tried, no response.
I hope he moved to Uruguay and not beyond.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2019)

I was hunting for hermies and found at least a dozen. 
One plant was covered in them and was probably a true hermaphrodite that would have expressed those traits regardless of stress. 
It is now deceased. 

This nut was ready to pop!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was hunting for hermies and found at least a dozen.
> One plant was covered in them and was probably a true hermaphrodite that would have expressed those traits regardless of stress.
> It is now deceased.
> 
> ...


I was going to say something last night but I didn't want you to take it wrong. So don't take offense. But have you checked everything out with your environment? I know you know what you're doing. I'm just noticing a pattern, might be enviromental. Just trying to help you figure it out.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I was going to say something last night but I didn't want you to take it wrong. So don't take offense. But have you checked everything out with your environment? I know you know what you're doing. I'm just noticing a pattern, might be enviromental. Just trying to help you figure it out.


May want to also spray Optic Foliar's Switch at Day 7 and 17 as a preventative unless it is a pheno hunt for something true.

Good luck!


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2019)

This is why you quarantine shit! I swear every time I get stuff back from this particular person it is fuzzy with PM. (At least I know) 

I guess I'm working a six pack of DukeVA's Granny Skunk. I gave 6 beans to him to pop and sex and he decided to sell his house so they all got dropped off unannounced yesterday. There is no space for them yet!! These are all 18"+ First world cannabis problems...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is why you quarantine shit! I swear every time I get stuff back from this particular person it is fuzzy with PM. (At least I know)
> 
> I guess I'm working a six pack of DukeVA's Granny Skunk. I gave 6 beans to him to pop and sex and he decided to sell his house so they all got dropped off unannounced yesterday. There is no space for them yet!! These are all 18"+ First world cannabis problems...
> View attachment 4313773
> View attachment 4313781


Homie needs some airflow huh, lol. This reminds me. I used southern ag recently for pm. I'm just putting this out there for anyone who cares. It works, but you have to keep up on it every 2-3 days. I missed a few days and the pm would come back. Said fug it and hit it with organicide 3 in 1. Done deal. Just thought I would share how that stuff worked for me. I bought it to treat my under current system, and it worked fine for that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2019)

A few more Meltdown pictured from this morning. 
#1
 

#2
 
#3


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Homie needs some airflow huh, lol. This reminds me. I used southern ag recently for pm. I'm just putting this out there for anyone who cares. It works, but you have to keep up on it every 2-3 days. I missed a few days and the pm would come back. Said fug it and hit it with organicide 3 in 1. Done deal. Just thought I would share how that stuff worked for me. I bought it to treat my under current system, and it worked fine for that.


Dude, some people just don't listen. I gave him a bottle of Southern Ag and my sprayer. He has a nice 12/12 room he built out in his garage but he needs a couple of hurricanes and some FAE. I also told him 100x to spray bleach on everything in between 12/12's. No go so he gets the PM and I get to clean it up.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 7, 2019)

fuck some pm


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Dude, some people just don't listen. I gave him a bottle of Southern Ag and my sprayer. He has a nice 12/12 room he built out in his garage but he needs a couple of hurricanes and some FAE. I also told him 100x to spray bleach on everything in between 12/12's. No go so he gets the PM and I get to clean it up.


I'm dealing with the same thing with my dad. He's on his first grow and wanting things to work his way. I spent three hours this morning working in his garden.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2019)

I used some flying skull and some oils. I'm not convinced there aren't bugs too. It's probably time to put some predatory mites in the space again.

I guess the upside is that I also learned that Granny Skunk isn't PM resistant. LOL


----------



## numberfour (Apr 7, 2019)

Applied a little more Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 pollen to the Mint Julep and Adhesive tonight, same spots as before. Also used one of the most pungent male's I've come across in some time, Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 (Seed Junky freebie) on the same plants, different sites. 

Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Homie needs some airflow huh, lol. This reminds me. I used southern ag recently for pm. I'm just putting this out there for anyone who cares. It works, but you have to keep up on it every 2-3 days. I missed a few days and the pm would come back. Said fug it and hit it with organicide 3 in 1. Done deal. Just thought I would share how that stuff worked for me. I bought it to treat my under current system, and it worked fine for that.


Are you using southern ag as a foliar?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you using southern ag as a foliar?


I was for powdery mildew, that's what it's actually made for. If you ask them how to use it in a hydro res, they'll tell you it's not supposed to be used like that, lol.


----------



## feva (Apr 7, 2019)

This HoneyStomper is now hangin and drying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I was going to say something last night but I didn't want you to take it wrong. So don't take offense. But have you checked everything out with your environment? I know you know what you're doing. I'm just noticing a pattern, might be enviromental. Just trying to help you figure it out.


My environment isn't perfect but I've grown several crops and had no problems -- using the same equipment. 
But I may have just gotten lucky and picked strains that were more resistant to sprouting nuts. 
The biggest issue is probably light leaks, but again, it hasn't really been an issue until now. 
Yesterday our power went out and it fucked up one of my smart plugs causing it to go on 2 hours early. 
Guess I'll be checking for nuts again next week. 

Hell I should just make it part of my process until they finish. It's not like a have a lot of plants going this round. (5 little ones and 2 medium)

I grew a plant called Purification under identical conditions and it turned out fabulous. Since then, I've had 2 bad experiences with cult classics gear and may be done after this. Only one 'Mothers Little Helper' had zero male flowers -- and one was a true hermie that got culled. 

I'll figure it out. It's not the end of the world. 

Hermies are still better than mites...


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2019)

feva said:


> This HoneyStomper is now hangin and drying.View attachment 4314025


That's the growth profile I was going for making these..
Nice short stocky plants.
Good work grower @feva


----------



## feva (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you sir. Sticky Icky too


----------



## feva (Apr 7, 2019)

Here is the other HoneyStomper. Some of you may not of seen, posted this at another site.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2019)

I think I'm making too big of a batch of cs for my little phone chargers and silver wire. Cooked the batch from 5:30pm-1am last night and from 2:30pm-currently and I'm only at 7ppm. I know the cs doesn't react with the ppm accurately but it show something. 

The laser light looks solid through it but I'm gonna continue to cook it till it's at 20ppm or close. I'll probably start spraying the grape sato later this week.


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think I'm making too big of a batch of cs for my little phone chargers and silver wire. Cooked the batch from 5:30pm-1am last night and from 2:30pm-currently and I'm only at 7ppm. I know the cs doesn't react with the ppm accurately but it show something.
> 
> The laser light looks solid through it but I'm gonna continue to cook it till it's at 20ppm or close. I'll probably start spraying the grape sato later this week.


Why dont you just make an sts solution. It's so much easier.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

Due to your incredible level of worries I suggest you do regular ball checks, lol. .. I remember now, the lights on epuipment, cover that shit man. I would get in the tent and zip it up with the lights out too. I don't have much room to talk though. I have 7 seven different strains in a tent right now. And the hole I'm running all the cords through is letting a little bit of light in. I've been doing some stress testing, I haven't ran 6 of the strains and plan on hitting them all with pollen at some point.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 7, 2019)

are phenotypes found in both sexes? are there plants that have phenos exclusive to one sex? 

also, what is an sts solution? dont bother answering cause i'm googling now. but Just stating that I dont know what it is I guess 

edit: found this link about it: https://steemit.com/cannabis/@thecleangame/how-to-make-and-use-silver-thiosulfate-solution-sts-for-feminized-cannabis-pollen-featuring-the-gorgeous-early-dane 

sounds simple enough. I think I'm gonna try it.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> are phenotypes found in both sexes? are there plants that have phenos exclusive to one sex?
> 
> also, what is an sts solution? dont bother answering cause i'm googling now. but Just stating that I dont know what it is I guess
> 
> ...


Phenos in both male and female there bud. That's why you hear so much about people hunting males. It's a pretty low percentage of males that are going to raise the bar.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn it, when people grow multiple other breeders' seeds in the same area and has hermies and lots of them with lots of nuts from only one breeder, it seems reasonable that the problem is not the room's environment.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2019)

Everyday it gets a little better 

Should have the rest of the pots & FloraFlex this week, 

Something that didn’t occur to me when moving the pumps , was keeping prime. 

Have to install check valves in all the outs . 

Other then that, works as it was designed.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Phenos in both male and female there bud. That's why you hear so much about people hunting males. It's a pretty low percentage of males that are going to raise the bar.


I guess more specifically what I was trying to ask, is if a plant typically showes say 5 different phenos of a female, would it have the same 5 types of male, or would they tend to be different? May you only find 2 or 3 traits vs the 5 in the females? Or maybe you answered that too and I’m just reading too much into it.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I guess more specifically what I was trying to ask, is if a plant typically showes say 5 different phenos of a female, would it have the same 5 types of male, or would they tend to be different? May you only find 2 or 3 traits vs the 5 in the females? Or maybe you answered that too and I’m just reading too much into it.


Think of these plants like children. They're all going to be unique and have their own personalities. Some similar, some not.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4314165Everyday it gets a little better
> 
> Should have the rest of the pots & FloraFlex this week,
> 
> ...


I was gonna ask about that, thought you were probably using self priming pumps. What about just reconfiguring so pump head is under water?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I was gonna ask about that, thought you were probably using self priming pumps. What about just reconfiguring so pump head is under water?


Keeping the pumps primed , simply was forgotten about until I turned one on.

The pump would need to be underwater, I have a 1” line sucking from the bottom of the res, (like putting the head underneath) adding the check valve to the bottom of that will keep the pumps primed.
When I setup the test section, I had the pump in the res, and with all the moving parts , it was going to make problems .
The 100ltr tote will not handle 3 days so I’m switching to 50g res’ and they’re not going to move , just two pipes from the manifold .


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Keeping the pumps primed , simply was forgotten about until I turned one on.
> 
> The pump would need to be underwater, I have a 1” line sucking from the bottom of the res, (like putting the head underneath) adding the check valve to the bottom of that will keep the pumps primed.
> When I setup the test section, I had the pump in the res, and with all the moving parts , it was going to make problems .
> The 100ltr tote will not handle 3 days so I’m switching to 50g res’ and they’re not going to move , just two pipes from the manifold .


Actually, I think putting a flapper style on the outlet would provide for a solution with less flow restriction and thus less load on the pump, if that's at all an issue.
Guess I should ask, what style of check valve do you have?

Edit, if it's not obvious, I've never designed a hydro system.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 8, 2019)

Looking at the pic, you don't have room for it and it would be a pita to do.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Actually, I think putting a flapper style on the outlet would provide for a solution with less flow restriction and thus less load on the pump, if that's at all an issue.
> Guess I should ask, what style of check valve do you have?
> 
> Edit, if it's not obvious, I've never designed a hydro system.


I’ve been hand watering , n just found the problem last night, going to check a few local places tonight, if they don’t have it , I’ll order theses


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve been hand watering , n just found the problem last night, going to check a few local places tonight, if they don’t have it , I’ll order theses View attachment 4314259


Looks like those can be installed horizontally but you'd need 2 or a reconfig of the pump outlet to tee setup.
Could probably just take the spring out of those if it ends up creating a flow restriction. Maybe look for one that is vertical install only?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

Space Monkey Nanner monster struck me in an f2! Chopped early and frosty dunked in water and hung. Smellin the place up! Extremely frosty and stinks strongly of cedar and pine turpentine and closeup Skunk! Damnnanny!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Damn it, when people grow multiple other breeders' seeds in the same area and has hermies and lots of them with lots of nuts from only one breeder, it seems reasonable that the problem is not the room's environment.


For sure. I think people just like to assume their shit doesn't stink.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2019)

Cut down my Oran Jones #1, around 65 days 12/12, chunky smells like hash stank. She has some pink hues on top buds and fan leaf edges. With cooler temps I think she'd show more color


----------



## THT (Apr 8, 2019)

Tangie, just hit some branches with sour tangie Male


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 9, 2019)

Meet my newest creation. This here is Sour Magnolia. She is my Cackleberry 4 x Jelly Pie male I hunted last year. The pollen was fairly old and not kept well. I wasn’t sure I’d get any seeds. 

 

I have the mom in flower and she is a cherry diesel leaner with some OG looking fatter leaves than the cackleberry. Frost is forming on the fans already so that is a good sign. Hope she stays stable. 

My Deputy #1 branches are fat with seeds from Lemon Meringue male. About 15 more days and I’ll see what the deal is. 

I still have the Lem Meringue F2’s to make and a jelly pie #7 to hit as well.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2019)

Zephyrus 16 is stacking up
This is the most bud I’ve seen on a plant this early. 

Frosty too


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Zephyrus 16 is stacking upView attachment 4314643
> This is the most bud I’ve seen on a plant this early.
> 
> Frosty tooView attachment 4314644


Nice to see everything getting back on track for you.

I seen some cats on the growing with fishes podcast talk about DIY'ing shelving into tables, apparently it's a thing. 

I got my floraflex all setup last night, didn't sit great on the uneven pots that are 1/3 done flowering. Next round will be better I'll make sure the pots are more even. Did the trick though. Impressed, no leaks.

were a bit tricky to get around the stalks too but w/e.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks real lots like 4 MonkeySkunk girls! Nice and bushy responding well to LST and branch pinching!

3 weeks in on Greenpoint Black Gold F2s and all 3 are doing well with one that looks like a sprawling pheno I had in the original pack. It was 4 weeks from planting to flower and yielded 2 once in 6 qts recycled organic mix!

51 days on 4 Copper Chem f2 building mass with no fade and plenty of white new flowers. Expecting 9 to 10 weeks or so. Most beautiful plant is least tricked up so far but all quite similar and very much look like Black Gold plants! Smell dopey but no ID on smell beyond lemon/citrus but something else is there.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice to see everything getting back on track for you.
> 
> I seen some cats on the growing with fishes podcast talk about DIY'ing shelving into tables, apparently it's a thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it’s been a very hard and costly couple months . 

I would order the 3” rings n make them work, your tops might even have the holes for it . a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks, it’s been a very hard and costly couple months .
> 
> I would order the 3” rings n make them work, your tops might even have the holes for it . a lot easier to deal with.


Might just do that. I don't think my tops have the holes but that's easy enough to remedy 

I have to make another order anyways. They didn't have the clips I wanted and swapped out for the 2.0 clips, they don't hold onto my thin fabric bags well enough.

Going to grab some of their 6" pots and Coco bricks next order too and give them a go.

I got some of that coconut from Home Hardware but it needs to be rinsed heavy, smells like the Ocean.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Might just do that. I don't think my tops have the holes but that's easy enough to remedy
> 
> I have to make another order anyways. They didn't have the clips I wanted and swapped out for the 2.0 clips, they don't hold onto my thin fabric bags well enough.
> 
> ...


What if you put a HD plant tag from the dollar store at the edge of the bag n put the 2.0 on that. 
I don’t think the other ones will fit right on the matrix, they’re meant to snap into the hard tops 
I will not clean another fabric pot ever ! 
I’m happy I switched to the Hercules pots. 

I bought all the local stock of the size I needed , asked them to order more in weeks ago. Still not in . 
Ordered fr Jon’s Plant Factory on Thursday, had them Monday. 
Shipping quote was kinda high , but they’re big & heavy . 
On Friday they contacted me, they over charged and refunded me 66% of it . 
Nice packaging too.


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 9, 2019)

Took the leap and mixed up some STS soln and applied it to 1 top on a NL#5 just after lights off 8 days ago and the top is now showing clusters of balls. Wow! Amazing stuff, and much simpler than CS.

I obviously don't want pollen drifting around in my grow room, so when do I cut off the branch and stick it H2O? Is there some consistent indicator that pollen is close to ripe, but the flowers haven't opened?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> Took the leap and mixed up some STS soln and applied it to 1 top on a NL#5 just after lights off 8 days ago and the top is now showing clusters of balls. Wow! Amazing stuff, and much simpler than CS.
> 
> I obviously don't want pollen drifting around in my grow room, so when do I cut off the branch and stick it H2O? Is there some consistent indicator that pollen is close to ripe, but the flowers haven't opened?


You'll see the sacks swell considerably before they open. It's kinda like watching buds swell at the end. Should be an obvious swell.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundea driver #10 in the back & 2 honeystomper in front
> View attachment 4280736
> 
> Creamy grapes soft fruity yogurt type terps under this light.


That sundea driver looks to be a good yeilder. Was this the she beast used in the honey sundea cross? Also Which of the honey stompers is #10

Edit: Here's the pic from the post I quoted


Or are these the parents


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That sundea driver looks to be a good yeilder. Was this the she beast used in the honey sundea cross? Also Which of the honey stompers is #10
> 
> Edit: Here's the pic from the post I quoted
> View attachment 4314723
> ...


Sundea driver #10 is the mom & honeystomper the dad..
I was going to hit the sundea driver # 10 with honeystomper fem pollen,but I'm going to find a nice females from the honey sundea & hit them with the honeystomper fem pollen.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> That sundea driver looks to be a good yeilder. Was this the she beast used in the honey sundea cross? Also Which of the honey stompers is #10
> 
> Edit: Here's the pic from the post I quoted
> View attachment 4314723
> ...


Got you so the second pic is the conception and shows both mom and dad. Pretty stocky male I must add


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You'll see the sacks swell considerably before they open. It's kinda like watching buds swell at the end. Should be an obvious swell.


Thanx, Mac. I'm on day 8 of 12/12. How long should I expect this to take?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> Thanx, Mac. I'm on day 8 of 12/12. How long should I expect this to take?


Another week or two. Watch them, once you've seen it, you'll know next time.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is why you quarantine shit! I swear every time I get stuff back from this particular person it is fuzzy with PM. (At least I know)
> 
> I guess I'm working a six pack of DukeVA's Granny Skunk. I gave 6 beans to him to pop and sex and he decided to sell his house so they all got dropped off unannounced yesterday. There is no space for them yet!! These are all 18"+ First world cannabis problems...
> View attachment 4313773
> View attachment 4313781


Granny skunk the three in green pots


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 9, 2019)

Shane20chromosomeswh said:


> Granny skunk the three in green pots


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> Took the leap and mixed up some STS soln and applied it to 1 top on a NL#5 just after lights off 8 days ago and the top is now showing clusters of balls. Wow! Amazing stuff, and much simpler than CS.
> 
> I obviously don't want pollen drifting around in my grow room, so when do I cut off the branch and stick it H2O? Is there some consistent indicator that pollen is close to ripe, but the flowers haven't opened?


I opted for CS to avoid dealing with powdered chemicals. Plus I don't want to be on the FBI watch list for ordering powdered nitrogen, lol. 

More of a learning curve making and using CS for the 1st time but I'm sure I'll learn from any unforseen mistakes.


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I opted for CS to avoid dealing with powdered chemicals. Plus I don't want to be on the FBI watch list for ordering powdered nitrogen, lol.
> 
> More of a learning curve making and using CS for the 1st time but I'm sure I'll learn from any unforseen mistakes.



I tried the DIY CS process a couple of times and was only successful in generating empty pollen sacs. 

Finally decided to bite the bullet and order the silver nitrate and thiosulfate. Followed the standard instructions and boom, 7 days later I have a shemale. All tallied, I'm in probably ~$35, including a cheap digital scales with 0.01 precision. Really simple and so far, 1 for 1.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I opted for CS to avoid dealing with powdered chemicals. Plus I don't want to be on the FBI watch list for ordering powdered nitrogen, lol.
> 
> More of a learning curve making and using CS for the 1st time but I'm sure I'll learn from any unforseen mistakes.


The method I mentioned to you the other day involves STS, fyi.


----------



## klx (Apr 9, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> I tried the DIY CS process a couple of times and was only successful in generating empty pollen sacs.
> 
> Finally decided to bite the bullet and order the silver nitrate and thiosulfate. Followed the standard instructions and boom, 7 days later I have a shemale. All tallied, I'm in probably ~$35, including a cheap digital scales with 0.01 precision. Really simple and so far, 1 for 1.


Which set of instructions did you follow? Did you make up a stock A and B solution or just mix it a you use it?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

When I was testing the FF , I did get an air lock, so air dumps to fix that.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 10, 2019)

Sour Magnolia mom shot. (Cackleberry 4 x Jelly Pie) around day 25. Frosty little B. Big stretcher.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What if you put a HD plant tag from the dollar store at the edge of the bag n put the 2.0 on that.
> I don’t think the other ones will fit right on the matrix, they’re meant to snap into the hard tops
> I will not clean another fabric pot ever !
> I’m happy I switched to the Hercules pots.
> ...


I'm running one of those pots just to test the design. The plant is dong better than the one in my favorite pot, so it looks like it's time to buy more! 
Do you use wicks? 
That might also be a factor.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm running one of those pots just to test the design. The plant is dong better than the one in my favorite pot, so it looks like it's time to buy more!
> Do you use wicks?
> That might also be a factor.


I really like them, 
i don’t use wicking as I like to have waste water to wash out old junk.


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 10, 2019)

klx said:


> Which set of instructions did you follow? Did you make up a stock A and B solution or just mix it a you use it?


This is what I used for the stock solutions.

https://phytotechlab.com/media/documents/TechnicalLiterature/PreparationOfSTSsolution.pdf

I then mixed & sprayed/drenched the tops of a branch 2 days in a row at lights out.

I store the stock solutions, and the remaining Silver Thiosulfate in the fridge in amber bottles wrapped in foil duct tape. The Ag2SSO3 is alleged to keep in the fridge for up to 60 days.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

"emergency" transplant didn't go so well the first time around.
 
Container broke as I was tappy, tap, tapping into place.
Round 2 a bit messier.
 
This was that hicok haze bhb warned about the stretch on, she was in a 1.5 gal and about 3 weeks ago began exhibiting "the claw"
Picture progression.
    
I had been increasing mgso4 feeding schedule but I fear the 1.5 gal container was just too small, drying out too much/quickly, so she got some new shoes and modified position.
  
It was also plant sex & boy removal day from the cab.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

Pulled a lower back sample from cojack x honeybee f3 tri blade a few days ago, will test in a couple more.
 
Cuppy will be chopped in a couple days at most and the tri blade may have a week left. The transplanted cup plants will probably finish in line time wise same as the big girl and runt/late comer.
 
Tent shots


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> "emergency" transplant didn't go so well the first time around.
> View attachment 4315216
> Container broke as I was tappy, tap, tapping into place.
> Round 2 a bit messier.
> ...


Yikes


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yikes


If this dosnt work Ill be open if anyone has other suggestions for digging her out of her nutritonal hole. My next batch of WCaP will be ready in a week or so, she will get a dose of that in addition to her regular feed and double dose of epsom. Gave microbes at transplant too, hope she responds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

Arts & Crafts


----------



## macsnax (Apr 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yikes


Do you have another bucket to put it into? Just stack two together so you don't have to disturb her .


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Do you have another bucket to put it into? Just stack two together so you don't have to disturb her .


Great idea, unfortunately I had already moved her into a new one, gave me a chance to inspect the roots for a second time.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Arts & Crafts View attachment 4315259 View attachment 4315260


Braided hibiscus are 20% more.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Arts & Crafts View attachment 4315259 View attachment 4315260


My favorite kind of money tree. Hope it brings wealth and happiness.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> My favorite kind of money tree. Hope it brings wealth and happiness.


Me too,
so far I like him a lot , but I’m going to clone it soon n toss the original.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 10, 2019)

#1Before chop Orangey with some funk 
#2Gets axed today.Orangey Musky goodness.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> #1Before chop Orangey with some funkView attachment 4315334
> View attachment 4315333#2Gets axed today.Orangey Musky goodness.View attachment 4315335 View attachment 4315337 View attachment 4315342 View attachment 4315343


¿Qué es eso?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> ¿Qué es eso?


Goofy Grape.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

I’m growing fruity pebble‘s OG open pollination to make F3s but I wanted to save some of the pollen and chuck it on different strains as I grow them Because I don’t want to grow the same strain over and over every time I want to cross it with something else. I would like to find out more about Chucking , basically what is everyone storing it in and where do you get them


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape.


and yet it's orange. that _is _goofy.


----------



## klx (Apr 10, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> This is what I used for the stock solutions.
> 
> https://phytotechlab.com/media/documents/TechnicalLiterature/PreparationOfSTSsolution.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks. So you dont dilute it at all before spraying? Just mix the 20ml of Silver stock solution into the 80ml STS stock solution and use that to spray? Seems super strong but hey if it works...


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> and yet it's orange. that _is _goofy.
> 
> View attachment 4315428


Like a fruity chem....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I really like them,
> i don’t use wicking as I like to have waste water to wash out old junk.


Sometimes I use wicks to prevent perched water table. (PWT)
--- 
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1423691/container-soils-water-movement-and-retention-xvi


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes I use wicks to prevent perched water table. (PWT)
> ---
> https://www.houzz.com/discussions/1423691/container-soils-water-movement-and-retention-xvi



You’ll never catch me growing in soil. 
I need to keep salts moving


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> You’ll never catch me growing in soil.
> I need to keep salts moving


It's about particle size and applies to both soil and soil-less mediums.
A very interesting read if you've got the time.
The comments section is almost as good as the main body.

Al is the man.
Though he uses the word "soil" a bit loosely. 
He really likes Dyna-Gro foliage pro.


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 10, 2019)

klx said:


> Thanks. So you dont dilute it at all before spraying? Just mix the 20ml of Silver stock solution into the 80ml STS stock solution and use that to spray? Seems super strong but hey if it works...


Correct, don't dilute. It does toast existing leaves a bit, but nothing that seems to slow it down. I was surprised how fast the "balls" appeared.


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 10, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> basically what is everyone storing it in and where do you get them


I use little 2 ml plastic vials with screw-on caps. You can find them on Amazon.

I've kept pollen viable for extended periods by storing it in these vials, with a grain or two of rice, tucked in the back of my freezer in a bag. I'm sure there's less primitive, more effective methods but this works well for me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Like a fruity chem....


I've never had chem,but by the descriptions of it.Your dscription here is spot on.


Amos Otis said:


> and yet it's orange. that _is _goofy.
> 
> View attachment 4315428


Lol,right. I was going to let her purple up some more so it'll be a lil grapeish but I need the space.She is definitely Goofy!(looking) heh.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Apr 10, 2019)

UncleReemis said:


> I use little 2 ml plastic vials with screw-on caps. You can find them on Amazon.
> 
> I've kept pollen viable for extended periods by storing it in these vials, with a grain or two of rice, tucked in the back of my freezer in a bag. I'm sure there's less primitive, more effective methods but this works well for me.


Much appreciated Uncle Reemis !!!


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 11, 2019)

Meltdowns 1,2,3 from @BobBitchen 6 weeks in flowering.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 11, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Arts & Crafts View attachment 4315259 View attachment 4315260


Great art!

I remember a grow buddy I was living with back in 2012 in the Santa Cruz hills took branches of one of our Grape Puff plants and weaved them into a heart. I probably have pics somewhere.


----------



## main cola (Apr 11, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> View attachment 4315529


Just got mine today. Thank you @Amos Otis I think the Rainbow Cookies x Jelly Pie is going to produce something really nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2019)

Found something pretty cool on the DC Seed Exchange site - thought I'd pass it along @torontoke .







*Brisco's Bargain Beans: "*Amos has partnered with Collector's Edition Seeds to provide a free 10 pack of Lando's Stash f2s with every purchase of BBB! "


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Found something pretty cool on the DC Seed Exchange site - thought I'd pass it along @torontoke .
> 
> *Brisco Bargain Beans: "*Amos has partnered with Collector's Edition Seeds to provide a free 10 pack of Lando's Stash f2s with every purchase of BBB! "


Amos will be Famous!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 12, 2019)

Here's the 1212 from seed, unknown volunteer from my first chuck at 83 days. She has chunked up nicely and finally put on some frost. She smells deliciously fruity. 
I'm thinking another week should do it, but we'll see.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2019)

Meltdowns 1,2,and 3 from above. These are just gorgeous plants, I can’t get enough of them. #3 is a Slyner leaner, pure line sweetness. @BobBitchen


----------



## led1k (Apr 12, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> My other plan fell apart, i'm just going to order the whole setup from the grow depot. I appreciate the offer though.
> 
> Tried to save some money with this Rain Bird manifold, I'm at $85.... Not really saving anything, I might as well spend the extra $30 get the 12x trays 12x pads, 12x half circle drippers and have a more efficient system.
> 
> ...


SUCKS about the tote and all but your tubing setup is inspired!!! That's art 
Where did get the tubing and what size? Guessing 1/8"?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 12, 2019)

led1k said:


> SUCKS about the tote and all but your tubing setup is inspired!!! That's art
> Where did get the tubing and what size? Guessing 1/8"?


That's not my picture. I stole it from the interwebs  It was originally tagged as Wire management but I'm pretty sure those are standard R/O Tubes by the looks of them so 1/4" OD.

Can get them all sorts of colours and they are drinking water safe. My only issue with RO tubing is it's rigid. I like the FloraFlex tubing way better than any sort of rigid tubing.

I've used loads of different tubing, from Black air line to Orbits rigid and flexible varieties, Rainbirds tubing shit out of cheapy drip kits. Floraflex has the best tubing hands down. It's thick, feels really well made andflexible enough to get around neatly without being like wet noodle limp. It's great stuff. I'd definitely recommend it over everything else i've used.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 12, 2019)

My last sunny D og at day 77 since flip coming down tomorrow. Very leafy with a sweet smell. Only pheno I had that didn't have a predominant citrus/orange scent. Best structure out of the bunch though. All phenos had a nice frost production.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 12, 2019)

Shucking sucks, mimosa f2s


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 12, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Shucking sucks, mimosa f2s
> View attachment 4316687


I have a kitchen collander that has hole just bug enough to let seeds through. I remember Gu posting a product in the GPS thread that helps separation. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 12, 2019)

My Blackwater pheno. Evidence of a stupid narco high.


----------



## THT (Apr 12, 2019)

sour tangie sample - I think I see some premature seeds, she was pollinated with a sour tangie male on some lowers. The smell is orange citrus diesel - a really sweet desirable smell. hope the flavor follows it


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Goofy Grape reveg attempt.#3 hasn't been chopped yet,maybe sunday.#2 Stands out thus far in smell.I also sampled a small air dried nug in a pinner joint probable .3gs.Ho Lee Shit!I hope #2 revegs.She has the loudest fruity funk of the bunch.
#1 left #2 right #1
#2 I left more on than I usual hopefully to ensure the reveg.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good Luck to you @CoB_nUt She'll throw some funny growth on the reveg.
Here is my goofy grape at chopping day. took her down at 54 days this run.
 

Colors and Terps on this are just 10/10 in my opinion. Leaves stay nice and green, get a little purple around the edges. Just the bud turns purple/pink depending on how high up. The lower nugs seemed brighter as seen below.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you @nc208. That's a pretty gal you got there. my #2 had some purpling on the bracts not as much as yours,#1 as well just not as much as #2.My lowers stayed pretty green as evidenced by the reveg attempt pics.
Yea,that funky reveg growth I'm all too familiar with. 54 days eh? I ran mine a bit longer due to a lighting schedule mishap in veg.Hoping #2 revegs,if not I'll definitely be hunting packs!
There's definitely something g special in this cross.Yum,yum.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 13, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Good Luck to you @CoB_nUt She'll throw some funny growth on the reveg.
> Here is my goofy grape at chopping day. took her down at 54 days this run.
> View attachment 4316957
> 
> ...


What kinda nose are you getting.Nicely done.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What kinda nose are you getting.Nicely done.


Sweet Orange Cake, very heavy on the mimosa Terps but a nice sweetness to it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2019)

Looking down on Meltdown #2.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2019)

My 4 Copper Chem F2s at 54 days are turning rusty in pistils and tricks are 80% cloudy, 15% amber 5% at most clear. Leaves mostly green and plants happy. Seem awful fast for CC.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 14, 2019)

Chop day for the "Early Girl" Cojack x Honeybee f3. Day 94, so 93 days of 12/12, 5 - 10 percent amber. This would be the low end of harvest time, keep in mind I am using a red initiator both am and pm and I probably harvest on what many consider the early side.
   
The next in line is 2-3 weeks out yet.
 
Gonna push the party cup as long as I can, she is not going amber as much as I would expect based on pistil and leaf color, but she has been abused. Pushing the time to see if the rootbound abused girl will throw a nanner or two, so far nothing to warrant my earlier intersex suspicion (dark green/purple/or black spikey growth on preflowers).


----------



## numberfour (Apr 14, 2019)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 (Thunderfudge Genetics) x Wedding Cake BX1 #1 (Seed Junky Genetics)
 
Legend Breath @genuity  
Southern Slymball @BobBitchen


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

Goofy Grape#3 Before chop day 56 from flip on the nose.
Doesn't have the nose of #1 nor #2.I'll have to "get in there" to find her nose.Even bud squishing nada.#2 lol..I can't say it enough she is special.
She is beauty tho.   Secondary ...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

...  
Upskirt Secondaries and lowers-nugs are rock hard.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape#3 Before chop day 56 from flip on the nose.
> Doesn't have the nose of #1 nor #2.I'll have to "get in there" to find her nose.Even bud squishing nada.#2 lol..I can't say it enough she is special.
> She is beauty tho.View attachment 4317816 View attachment 4317817 View attachment 4317818 SecondaryView attachment 4317820 ...





CoB_nUt said:


> ...View attachment 4317821 View attachment 4317823 View attachment 4317824
> UpskirtView attachment 4317825 Secondaries and lowers-nugs are rock hard. View attachment 4317826 View attachment 4317827


Looking great man! Goofy grape logs buddy


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking great man! Goofy grape logs buddy


Thank you Eso.


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Gmo x swazey #1   gmo x swazey #2 I'll get pics of #3 later this r from yesterday . @genuity great job on this one!


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2019)

Well damn.... @CoB_nUt 
Right when I thought I had my next seed popping planned .. think I'll add 15 goofy grape to the list.

Definitely enjoy seeing them different varieties of GMO x Swayze @Tito#1 Thanks for growing them guys.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well damn.... @CoB_nUt
> Right when I thought I had my next seed popping planned .. think I'll add 15 goofy grape to the list.
> 
> Definitely enjoy seeing them different varieties of GMO x Swayze @Tito#1 Thanks for growing them guys.


Lol.No bullshit,I'll tell ya this, I'm glad you told me to keep that pack!Thank you.


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Gmo x swazey #3   winter solstice hieros gamos creations thanx @Bakersfield


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well damn.... @CoB_nUt
> Right when I thought I had my next seed popping planned .. think I'll add 15 goofy grape to the list.
> 
> Definitely enjoy seeing them different varieties of GMO x Swayze @Tito#1 Thanks for growing them guys.


Thanx man i enjoy growing just as much as enjoy smoking them


----------



## numberfour (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for the inspiration guys 

Mint Julep that was hit with a little Secret Cookies x Kush Mint #11 pollen


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2019)

Malawi x Golden Glue x Dogtrap 
  

Jelly Pie x Golden Glue x Dogtrap


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2019)

Getting back in the groove...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 15, 2019)

Is there such a thing as "too pregnant"? In real life we know there is no grey area to question yes/no, there is not kinda pregnant, but anything more than triplets is too pregnant.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2019)

Just chopped 2 Copper Chem F2s by way of Amos. Some trikes going clear with dark brown center and 20% amber. Woodsy and earthy smells with fuel and stickeeey. 56 days and I go by trikes so down they came. Lots of rusty red pistils and amber trikes on leaves make them look bronze. 50% plus amber on bud leaves.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 15, 2019)

This Guava Hashplant x C99 clone run. She turned out to be more than I ever expected. Beefed up the Guava Hashplant nicely and made it a little more heady and a little more fruity.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Is there such a thing as "too pregnant"? In real life we know there is no grey area to question yes/no, there is not kinda pregnant, but anything more than triplets is too pregnant.
> View attachment 4318066 View attachment 4318067


Is that one of the f2's?


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2019)

Goofy mints(double up mints x goofy grape) 
 
Going to hunt this more..

Old school gas flavors/smells.. can put the mind in a clusterfunk mood.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Is that one of the f2's?


This is your f2 pregnant by an original cnc F1 male.
 
An Oregon Huckelberry x cnc
 
Lucinda Williams x cnc
 
Graveyard Whistler no.2 x cnc
 
@BigHornBuds (C99P x HH) x cnc


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This is your f2 pregnant by an original cnc F1 male.
> View attachment 4318248
> An Oregon Huckelberry x cnc
> View attachment 4318249
> ...


Very nice man, on all of them. I don't know why I still ask, I can spot cnc's leafs pretty quick anymore.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 15, 2019)

Meltdowns 1,2,and 3. Probably a couple weeks until the chop.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Malawi x Golden Glue x Dogtrap
> View attachment 4318022 View attachment 4318023
> 
> Jelly Pie x Golden Glue x Dogtrap
> View attachment 4318025 View attachment 4318026


Looks like someone in the trio is making sure their progeny are marked and is coming thru strong.Somewhat similiar structures,definitely identical frost coverage. Who'd you say dominates the trio by appearance alone. Then nose? What did the Malawai ad here?

Nicely Done @Bakersfield


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdowns 1,2,and 3. Probably a couple weeks until the chop.View attachment 4318373View attachment 4318374
> View attachment 4318376


LubDa, you kill it with these meltdowns. Every pic I see =flame retardant suit required.Nice work.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 15, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This is your f2 pregnant by an original cnc F1 male.
> View attachment 4318248


Trying to learn something here, Is this a backcross? F2 back to F1? Well now that I type it out,I suppose not.The F2's didn't come from the"original male" and a female pairing.
So,what would this cross be labeled? F2 +F1= F3? But in this case somethings different. Chucker's Chime in...."teach me Seymore!"

That CNC male has been studded out.Well done SSGrower.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 15, 2019)

Somewhere in there is a couple of keeper males for this summer’s outdoor chucking.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Looks like someone in the trio is making sure their progeny are marked and is coming thru strong.Somewhat similiar structures,definitely identical frost coverage. Who'd you say dominates the trio by appearance alone. Then nose? What did the Malawai ad here?
> 
> Nicely Done @Bakersfield


Thanks Cob, im looking forward to your review.

Structure wise the Golden Glue x Dogtrap seems to dominate from some of the progeny that i grew out a couple of years back. They're such a polyhybrid, it's hard to say who's doing what, but the frost is definately from the Gorilla Glue #4 and I've noticed the wine barrel terps of the Dogtrap in a few of the crosses. The affect seems to be heavily connected to the Golden Glue x Dogtrap as well. It's stony weed, and they're all kind of the same through my tests, although the Malawi did liven things up a bit, but the 1 pheno i grew, (trashed the ugly one), wasn't quite the head spinner, i was hoping for. I bet there is some good to be found in more numbers or there's just to much Afghan for her to shine.
Oh, and that big ole girl of Under The Milky Way kicked ass compared to her Afghan leaning sibs, with a forceful "sit down" punch to her high. 
Grape Champa tastes excellent of heavy earth and fruity pine. The high is super mellow stony and In da couch.
There are many more crosses with the Golden Glue x Dogtrap that I'm waiting to hear from other peoples perspective, likes, experiences and what not.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks Amos!


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 16, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Somewhere in there is a couple of keeper males for this summer’s outdoor chucking. View attachment 4318397


Whatcha got going?


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2019)

Chopping & drying seeds:
Sundea driver #10 x DCP f1
Double up mints x DCP f1


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Trying to learn something here, Is this a backcross? F2 back to F1? Well now that I type it out,I suppose not.The F2's didn't come from the"original male" and a female pairing.
> So,what would this cross be labeled? F2 +F1= F3? But in this case somethings different. Chucker's Chime in...."teach me Seymore!"
> 
> That CNC male has been studded out.Well done SSGrower.


Glad you asked because I am wondering myself?
Given the "original" cnc was not a worked line I fell like it goes back to F1, if it were worked and I knew the phenotyping is there any a legitimate way to call that a backcross? Or would that be F3 same as if all seeds shared the same F1 progeny?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Trying to learn something here, Is this a backcross? F2 back to F1? Well now that I type it out,I suppose not.The F2's didn't come from the"original male" and a female pairing.
> So,what would this cross be labeled? F2 +F1= F3? But in this case somethings different. Chucker's Chime in...."teach me Seymore!"
> 
> That CNC male has been studded out.Well done SSGrower.





SSGrower said:


> Glad you asked because I am wondering myself?
> Given the "original" cnc was not a worked line I fell like it goes back to F1, if it were worked and I knew the phenotyping is there any a legitimate way to call that a backcross? Or would that be F3 same as if all seeds shared the same F1 progeny?


I think it could be similar to what is done when working toward a ibl. I'm really not sure what term would define that. I'm trying to figure out right now if hitting cnc with purple stardawg pollen was a good idea. Something keeps telling me it should be a few generations out from F1. Like taking the line away from stardawg, before bringing it back in. But the beans should tell me if I did something I shouldn't have.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Chop day for the "Early Girl" Cojack x Honeybee f3. Day 94, so 93 days of 12/12, 5 - 10 percent amber. This would be the low end of harvest time, keep in mind I am using a red initiator both am and pm and I probably harvest on what many consider the early side.
> View attachment 4317512 View attachment 4317513 View attachment 4317514
> The next in line is 2-3 weeks out yet.
> View attachment 4317515
> ...


Any names you want to toss around? I'm at a loss for words & you are the first to experience her.


----------



## THT (Apr 16, 2019)

Here's whats in the hopper for me. Gonna be a lot of seeds this round. I had my (tangie leaning) sour tangie male just absolutely _bust _in this tent for a while.

LVTK X Sour Tangie
 

Blood Orange X Sour Tangie
 

Sour Tangie (1,2 and 3) X Sour Tangie - first pic is #1 clone second pic is #1 mother almost ready
  

Tangie (1 and 2) X Sour Tangie
  

I feel like I wont have to worry about having some orange terps forever now.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Any names you want to toss around? I'm at a loss for words & you are the first to experience her.


Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz, or just Miel de Regaliz. Translates to licorce honey (what I would say is a common component to the odor profile for them) and santa marta is region of heritage for columbian gold (according to leafly at least).

I am sure others on here could do a better job of coming up with a name?
I will get together a full grow and smoke report when the others finish but from the tester bud I am encouraged. Its not a frost monster.
I dropped a few Miel de Regaliz in a smartpot a couple days ago, no pre soak. The smartpot is on my deck in a cold frame, and is warmed by a section of burried garden hose that is fed by water from and aquarium heaterd bucket. Our last average frost is still 3 weeks out and with an average 100 day growing season I wanted to get a jump on these. Plus I couldnt wait to put some clones and veggie starts out.


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Anyone want some seeds? Test them, don't, give them away, boof them if you wanna. Just shoot me a pm and I can puck them up and seal in mylar.
> 
> Genetic info:
> Greenpoint Seeds Bodega Bubblegum #10 (female) x Swami Organic Seeds Nigerian Sunshine (male)
> ...


7 of 11 above ground and full of hope! I LOST one and 3 sprouted but didn't get passed nub stage. 7 is a lucky # so here we go...

Thank you @SCJedi


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 17, 2019)

Sure feels good to have a true 8 week plant in my garden thanks to Goofy Grape and @genuity. Actually it may be a 6.5-7 week strain if you don't count the transistion phase.But a TRUE chop at or before 56 days from flip is a rarity in my garden. With your blessing,and the blessing of the reveg ganja gods,I'll be S1'ing my #2 and also would like to save some of her pollen for future crop dusting.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone up for a scenic drive?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## maple sloth (Apr 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone up for a scenic drive?View attachment 4319111


looks familiar. 'berta?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> looks familiar. 'berta?


Yup, headin west


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Any names you want to toss around? I'm at a loss for words & you are the first to experience her.





SSGrower said:


> Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz, or just Miel de Regaliz. Translates to licorce honey (what I would say is a common component to the odor profile for them) and santa marta is region of heritage for columbian gold (according to leafly at least).
> 
> I am sure others on here could do a better job of coming up with a name?
> I will get together a full grow and smoke report when the others finish but from the tester bud I am encouraged. Its not a frost monster.
> I dropped a few Miel de Regaliz in a smartpot a couple days ago, no pre soak. The smartpot is on my deck in a cold frame, and is warmed by a section of burried garden hose that is fed by water from and aquarium heaterd bucket. Our last average frost is still 3 weeks out and with an average 100 day growing season I wanted to get a jump on these. Plus I couldnt wait to put some clones and veggie starts out.


Co-Bee
Columbian Honey
Shakira


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone up for a scenic drive?View attachment 4319111


I'm on the US side and drove up the backside of the Bridger Mountains today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 17, 2019)

I’m enjoying this view at the moment...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Co-Bee
> Columbian HoneyView attachment 4319210
> Shakira


Her hips don’t lie,
N I forgot how long this drive is
Frigen over it


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 17, 2019)

Some Sunny D og clones that started flower at the same time. One is closer to finish than the other. Days 61 of flower,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2019)

Sunny D og's sister, Oran Jones #1, still a little moist but smokeable. She's a heavy hitter like mom, stone is a nice balanced hybrid. Just a sweet weed flavor as of now. 
 
Oran Jones #3 has a great sour orange smell similar to a previous tangerine power #1. OJ#3 takes after the sativa leaning pheno of tangerine power I ran with that TP#1. That sativa had similar bud structure but was much faster maturing than this oj and that tp#1. Long story short I really like this plant.


----------



## maple sloth (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone have experience making fem seeds? I'd like to try reversing a couple cuts. What ppm of colloidal silver do you use and when/how often do you spray it?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4319127 View attachment 4319128


You guys are so lucky... I'm down in flat ass Florida...  oh hey a pine tree. Yeah real beautiful smh


----------



## graying.geek (Apr 18, 2019)

graying.geek said:


> Correct, don't dilute. It does toast existing leaves a bit, but nothing that seems to slow it down. I was surprised how fast the "balls" appeared.


An addendum to my experience with STS. After having initial success with pollen sacs showing up 7 days after spraying a bud with STS on the night the schedule went to 12/12, I thought I should reverse another bud on the same plant to assure I get enough pollen. 

From what I've read, if using CS a grower can start spraying a bud any time during the first 4 weeks of 12/12 (please correct me if your experience has been different). But, I sprayed another fem bud that was already starting to flower with STS 2 nights consecutively and no pollen sacs have appeared. 

After waiting a week, I sprayed them again for 2 nights, so we'll see, but so far I'd have to conclude that getting a fem to produce pollen sacs with STS is much tougher after it's well into flowering.

Anyone have experience with STS to either confirm or deny?


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 18, 2019)

Yo Chuckers. Here is a shot of my Lemon Meringue. 36 days. Baking f2’s on her right now. She smells like pure lemon candy with just hint of sweet skunk. 
 

I think the LM male should bring some terps and frostiness to each cross. He is identical to this sister in almost every way. 

Probably will do some baby batter on my Jelly Pie #7 tonight.


----------



## main cola (Apr 18, 2019)

Got one of @Amos Otis Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies to open up and sprout a tail by scuffing the seed lightly with a nail file


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2019)

main cola said:


> Got one of @Amos Otis Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies to open up and sprout a tail by scuffing itView attachment 4319748


Be careful! Hair will grow on your palm!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> Got one of @Amos Otis Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies to open up and sprout a tail by scuffing the seed lightly with a nail file View attachment 4319748


My fiona's crack are a little slow, as well. Popped 6. Nothing at 48 hours; 1 useful ricky popped at 24. Between 48 and 60 hours, 2 fionas threw half inch tails and a third has cracked. I'll post a pic tonight. Anything unopened will be helped along. I have a pretty high success rate as a seed surgeon.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> Got one of @Amos Otis Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies to open up and sprout a tail by scuffing the seed lightly with a nail file View attachment 4319748


That sounds dank @Amos Otis any more left ?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2019)

Just chopped 2 Copper Chem F2s at 60 days 20% amber, a few clear brown center and all else cloudy. Both beginning non productive foxtailing so chop chop! Stink of some almost good animal smell and black pepper and (trimming-pruning) Christmas trees. Sappy! Nice average size. 

3 Black Gold F2s at 30 days building buds on good size plants. Very strong everything with Black Gold! A real fave and always gets the “what is that?” Response.

4 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk from DNA early in flower and smell ominous already. Not pleasant at all. No ID on that but stinks. Calling it SkunkMoonky!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That sounds dank @Amos Otis any more left ?


All the JP Project crosses are out to testers. The goal is to get them to DCSE if they do well, but the testing results will determine their fate. Most of the testers post in the Brisco thread on that other site if you want to follow along. Thanks for your interest, and as we say here on the Ponderosa, "If they crack, they should be whack".


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 19, 2019)

5/6 brisco's bargain beans' fiona's crack after 72 ish hours. I'm betting on the 6th to open overnight. Guess I'll be getting "whacked."


----------



## numberfour (Apr 19, 2019)

A few seeds plants in the 2x3 tent, first run with samsung LM301B LED strip kit.

Sour Larry Pebbles (Thunderfudge) x Wedding Cake BX1 #5 (Seed Junky Genetics)
#1
 

#2
 
@BobBitchen Meltdown
Giving off pink and purple hues, and a shit load of frost

Southern Slymball #3


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4320142
> 5/6 brisco's bargain beans' fiona's crack after 72 ish hours. I'm betting on the 6th to open overnight. Guess I'll be getting "whacked."


Any chance you'll venture into the 'Brisco' thread at that other place, or am I gonna have to continue to copy and paste your posts over there? 'Cause, you know, I suspect you're gonna kill it w/ the crack.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 19, 2019)

Got Bad Dawg in the buds growing now, gonna be a nice cross I'm sure, purple badlands X copper chem, and gonna make alot of purple badlands feminized with sts. I'm also preparing to cross the PB keeper into coots the one/Pakistani hp/ chocolate thai 30 year old IBL. Thatll be the Thai Kwon Dro. Very excited to get ppl testing them, Royal Abductions are being tested right now all in veg state with very nice results so far. About 30 of them being ran right now.
Also got a new cross in mind that I believe is gonna be real nice is Total Eclipse, BBC X with Nigerian Sunshine.

DCSE has agreed to take me on for beta testing as soon as I'm ready. Gonna make sure everything is proper first though, and make sure I got at least 5 or 6 of my own worked, brand new strains ready.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 19, 2019)

Meltdown #1 going full purple.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2019)

Well it’s been a good couple days...
Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too. 


Let’s do a 420 giveaway...
Reply to this post , pick a # between 1-420
Random draw 21th.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


245


----------



## big cfeezzie (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


310


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 20, 2019)

happy 4:20 ya chuckerheads 

#420


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


#7


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


I pick the 21st number then.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


369


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


317


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdown #1 going full purple.
> View attachment 4320386


Nice brother, this one of your lines?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

this is a cross of jabbas stash and ssdd useful did. flipped march 20 pic taken the other day(4 weeks flip). i have 5 in total. 2 smell like chemmy fruit or wine 2 others smell of bubba(gum), 1 is allot different thant the rest way lighter in color and the smell is not really potent yet and hard to describe. this is my first run with this so i dont prune i only top for clones. i like to see who things grow without my interference and pruning on first runs. i'll pull an occasional leaf off is all. the lowers seem to be doing well despite unpruned. i have a shitty old S3 phone camera so my apologies. i only got one nug shot of the frostiest one and a full shot of two others


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2019)

42


----------



## macsnax (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


Uno


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


77


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


111


----------



## tommarijuana (Apr 20, 2019)

64


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My fiona's crack are a little slow, as well. Popped 6. Nothing at 48 hours; 1 useful ricky popped at 24. Between 48 and 60 hours, 2 fionas threw half inch tails and a third has cracked. I'll post a pic tonight. Anything unopened will be helped along. I have a pretty high success rate as a seed surgeon.


dude go to my insta i have a pic of that same bug i saw at the trolly stop 2 summers ago. what is it do you know? instagram is same as my neame here


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


210

and when is the 21th ik tomorrow is the 21rst


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> Let’s do a 420 giveaway...
> ...


Happy day Big Horn! #30.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2019)

Cojack x honeybee f3 ....12/12 from seed day 100 (90 for the 2 in terracotta 1/2 gals.)
  
Terracotta 1/2 gals
  
   
Yes you can see the hurt being put on, this is me changing Fertilizers and adjusting my methodology. The also an fish fert is good but it is is loaded with small particles that are loading up the peat and aeration in my mix, is is also short on P and K. This coupled with high sodium content of kelp has created the issue you see imo.
To combat this in the future I will start salt ferts in veg, beyond just the calnit and mgso4 I use now to MOAB and or Mills ultimate p/k which is what in addition to WCaP and a transplant is helping the HH recover.

Or at least allowing it to continue life without getting worse.

The Cojack x Honeybee f3 is like an overloaded locomotive it chuggs and chuggs along (with the exception of early girl) it is slowing down now but it gonna take a while longer. Longer than I was expecting a few weeks ago atleast.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 ....12/12 from seed day 100 (90 for the 2 in terracotta 1/2 gals.)
> View attachment 4320547 View attachment 4320549
> Terracotta 1/2 gals
> View attachment 4320550 View attachment 4320552
> ...


looks like it's gonna be "hairy" what's she smell like?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> looks like it's gonna be "hairy" what's she smell like?


Kind of odd for a Cojack cross.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Kind of odd for a Cojack cross.View attachment 4320581


badum tsss


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 ....12/12 from seed day 100 (90 for the 2 in terracotta 1/2 gals.)
> View attachment 4320547 View attachment 4320549
> Terracotta 1/2 gals
> View attachment 4320550 View attachment 4320552
> ...


Yes,yes,yes... the mom (cojack) ran 16 weeks first time for me,lucky I had other plants.
But yea,this is what I was looking for,now if the high comes out mountain top clear,like a bird flying high above.(I'm high watching animal planet) with swooping rushes of paranoia
..


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> #2
> View attachment 4320156
> @BobBitchen Meltdown
> View attachment 4320158Giving off pink and purple hues, and a shit load of frost
> ...





LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdown #1 going full purple.
> View attachment 4320386


you guys are absolutely killin it !
thank you for running them


----------



## coppershot (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


144


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 20, 2019)

217


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> you guys are absolutely killin it !
> thank you for running them


Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2019)

220


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 20, 2019)

Started one legit 1976 peace corps Panama red up as a tester see how it behaved, everything did fine ended up being a male. 12 12 from seed.


----------



## feva (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


 257


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> looks like it's gonna be "hairy" what's she smell like?





genuity said:


> Yes,yes,yes... the mom (cojack) ran 16 weeks first time for me,lucky I had other plants.
> But yea,this is what I was looking for,now if the high comes out mountain top clear,like a bird flying high above.(I'm high watching animal planet) with swooping rushes of paranoia
> ..


There have been 3 phenos, the early girl (p2) (chopped and drying lots of triblades), the late comer/slow grower (p3) in the 6.5in square maroon pot is a little fuzzier and has the hughest calyx to leaf ratio. She was the last of the first set to break ground and I notice the pistils are more orange than rusty purple. The foxtailing on big girl (p1) (first pic against the tent wall in a 1.5 gal) is partially genetic and partly exacerbated by the proximity to my light rig (too much light), and the aforementioned P/K defs. this may have also made the early girl a little darker green than she should have been. The 2 in the 0.5 gal terracotta color pots and my part cup entry seem to be the same pheno as big girl (p1). P1 most common, P2 and 3 less than 30%.
As for the smell, they are al variant of Miel de Regaliz, P1 has more bubblegum, P2 has more sage, and P3 has been neglected so I dont know.


----------



## main cola (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


167


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack x honeybee f3 ....12/12 from seed day 100 (90 for the 2 in terracotta 1/2 gals.)
> View attachment 4320547 View attachment 4320549
> Terracotta 1/2 gals
> View attachment 4320550 View attachment 4320552
> ...





outliergenetix said:


> looks like it's gonna be "hairy" what's she smell like?


I posted 2 duplicate pics at the end there. That plant is Hicok Haze f2 from bhb. The 3rd from last is cojack x honeybee f3 with C998 x HH making a cameo in the lower left.
 
Rotate around to the front.
 
C998 x HH on left (in a 4.5in square pot) cojack x honeybee f3 on right, Graveyard Whistler no.1 down below, in the deep dark recesses of a vert 3x3 running all chucked beans except one red headed stranger loaded with cookies and chem offspring.
 
and a cookies and chem that is up and to the right in the pic above.
 
With HH leaves making a cameo. It's crowed in there and tough to get good pics sorry about that.


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


333


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm 5 of 5 @Amos Otis Brisco bargain beans black mamba ( black dog x jelly pie) the fifth one should lose its helmet by tomorrow. I also have four mimosas F2 gifted by @HydroRed these will be grown under the Cali Sun. Still not much to see


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 20, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I’m enjoying this view at the moment...View attachment 4319308


Too warm Thursday, but so much snow


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


53


----------



## Moe Flo (Apr 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


56


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

Happy 420 crew.... 
hope everyone had a good day


----------



## led1k (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


69


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


48


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 21, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> dude go to my insta i have a pic of that same bug i saw at the trolly stop 2 summers ago. what is it do you know? instagram is same as my neame here


Cool, man. Sorry, I don't do ig. I had to google it. The bug is a moth. 
Here's the caterpillar.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

wow interesting thanx. i have lived where i do for 44 years and i never saw one except the one time i took a pic of it.


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


411


----------



## YzermansGoat (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well it’s been a good couple days...
> Not only were they able to successfully add an inch, but we gained some girth too.
> 
> 
> ...


2


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> 333


Winner .....

I put the video of the random draw on my IG page .... thanks everyone for playing along .


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Winner .....
> 
> I put the video of the random draw on my IG page .... thanks everyone for playing along .


What your IG? I'll give you a follow


----------



## feva (Apr 21, 2019)

congrats tito


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What your IG? I'll give you a follow



BigHornBuds


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> BigHornBuds


Ya.... I never could have figured that out on my own ....


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Winner .....
> 
> I put the video of the random draw on my IG page .... thanks everyone for playing along .


WHAT I WON!!! Thanx @BigHornBuds


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> WHAT I WON!!! Thanx @BigHornBuds


gratz man!!!! the only bad part is it wasn't me. thanks for the chance anyway BigHornBuds


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

Was checking on the plants n I thought I found a new type of super scale bug. 
Went to rip it off , it’s like a little weed burl. 
Da fuck? 
That new for me, n I’ve probably grown like 5 or 6 plants now. 

Wonder if the branch twisting played a roll.  There was no previous damage to the area.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4321457
> Was checking on the plants n I thought I found a new type of super scale bug.
> Went to rip it off , it’s like a little weed burl.
> Da fuck?
> ...


nothing burrowed in there? i thought it was a cocoon at first lol, is it possible it got "infected" when the stalk split from a monster cropping session


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> nothing burrowed in there? i thought it was a cocoon at first lol, is it possible it got "infected" when the stalk split from a monster cropping session


Nothing burrowed in, its from a seed, no monster crop, no supercropping, no lst . 
There was never any damage to the stock, so no way for a infection to set in. 
Only thing I did to it was spiral the branches 
Looks healthy to me ... other then to much stretching , but its under some big plants .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2019)

A few shots of Meltdown lower nugs. @BobBitchen
#1

#2

#3

And one of the tent.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nothing burrowed in, its from a seed, no monster crop, no supercropping, no lst .
> There was never any damage to the stock, so no way for a infection to set in.
> Only thing I did to it was spiral the branches View attachment 4321468
> Looks healthy to me ... other then to much stretching , but its under some big plants .


I watched dungeons vault cut a big growth off of a plant recently. Same deal he was just curious, looked to be harmless.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I watched dungeons vault cut a big growth off of a plant recently. Same deal he was just curious, looked to be harmless.


I seen that too, but wasn’t his a clone that had damage around that area? 
I’ve seen that before, I’ve seen bugs burrow, and a few other odd things , but this just popped out of a healthy stock.
It was good Tuesday night, checked it today n it was there . 

I was about to clone it n toss it, but I’m gonna let it go for a bit.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I seen that too, but wasn’t his a clone that had damage around that area?
> I’ve seen that before, I’ve seen bugs burrow, and a few other odd things , but this just popped out of a healthy stock.
> It was good Tuesday night, checked it today n it was there .
> 
> I was about to clone it n toss it, but I’m gonna let it go for a bit.


I didn't catch that the first time. Something like that showing up in less than a week would have me suspicious too.... I really have no insight to offer though, watch the plant, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4321457
> Was checking on the plants n I thought I found a new type of super scale bug.
> Went to rip it off , it’s like a little weed burl.
> Da fuck?
> ...


Looks like the inside tissue swelled to the point critical and beyond, lol. The plant had a hernia.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks like the inside tissue swelled to the point critical and beyond, lol. The plant had a hernia.


I think your on to something. 
Maybe the twisting branches made it harder for the stock to grow out n it popped .


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 21, 2019)

Little update PV x AC


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nothing burrowed in, its from a seed, no monster crop, no supercropping, no lst .
> There was never any damage to the stock, so no way for a infection to set in.
> Only thing I did to it was spiral the branches View attachment 4321468
> Looks healthy to me ... other then to much stretching , but its under some big plants .


That’s F awesome.. ima have to try it


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 22, 2019)

pics of the meltdown have been really nice, that purpled pheno looks phenomenal 

whose beans are these n are they available?

Thx


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think your on to something.
> Maybe the twisting branches made it harder for the stock to grow out n it popped .


Or the direct stem to stem contact caused damage that was not visible? Like if you accidentally lst too hard, you might not see a knuckle develop right away?


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Little update PV x AC View attachment 4321554View attachment 4321555


Nice leaf size,good shades of color,looks like it is putting out some nice nug..
Nice growing @C-theGrower


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> That’s F awesome.. ima have to try it


That is a male , no plains to ever flower . 


SSGrower said:


> Or the direct stem to stem contact caused damage that was not visible? Like if you accidentally lst too hard, you might not see a knuckle develop right away?


There was zero damage, I’m 100% sure 
I was very gentle when doing the wrap. 

Now this thing , I was very very ruff with , and did cause damage all over , 
Same space , same conditions


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Nice leaf size,good shades of color,looks like it is putting out some nice nug..
> Nice growing @C-theGrower


Thanks brother I hit it with over drive and she really started to Swell..


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Seed the People* look to have restocked *DCSE. * They have some incredible combinations between *Greenwork* and *Second Generations.
Pinky Sniff (PBR #8/12 [Black Rose F10 x C99 Pineapple F5] x Pink Platinum [Platinum GSC x Pink Rose {Black Rose F10 x Sacajawea}]) 10 Regular Seeds*
*SF Sourdough (Lambsbread Sour Diesel x Silver Heaven [Super Silver Haze x Blue Heaven]) 10 Regular Seeds

Superbug (Chem Wyrm Cut x Pink Platinum [Platinum GSC x Pink Rose {Black Rose F10 x Sacajawea}]) 10 Regular Seeds

Vanilla Rose (PBR [Black Rose F10 x C99 Pineapple F5] x DJ Short's Vanilluna) 25 Regular Seeds*
These are some of the combos that stand out to me. Enjoy hunting.
Also for the pheno hunting fools always loking for deals. *Hemp Depot *is running 2 for 1 on quite a few breeders.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 23, 2019)

This will either work or it won't. I don't have a handle on how long it takes the cnc f2 (seeded cnc) to finish but the Oregon Huckelberry (seeded cnc) and cojack x honeybee f3 should be able to finish. The clones seem like they want to go into flower, my fear of putting them outside this early, but that may bode well for the other 3.
Cojack x honeybee f3 (late comer)
 
Oregon Huckelberry 

Cnc f2 and the clones (Graveyard Whistler and Lucinda Williams)

More cojack x honeybee f3
 
They started out life real close together, this is what happens when your finger has soil on ot and you go back for more seeds and accidentally get 4 instead of 1.
 
Hard to see all 4 ad I snapped at least 2 tap roots separating them.
 
They all made it just to be rewarded by an air temp under 50 and soil at 59, no worries, it was over 100 in the cold frame before I got the panels off to take pics. Like I said this is gonna work or it wont.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 23, 2019)

alright folks im askign this here because i kinda feel like this thread has prolly seen allot of genetics amongst ya's. i literally never ask vague stupid questons like this, well maybe i do idk, anyway i have been eating these edibles recently and im almost a half century old and ive never had such a great high. basically i got em from a freind who has a friend that makes edibles, i dont know him at all and even if i asked if he grew i wouldn't find out so i have no way to know what breeder the strain he is using came from. i have googled it and looked in the usual places and there are hits so pls dont link seedfinder, allbud, cannaos etc as i read those and even there it is sorta mystery. the best i came up with was apothecary genetics and there is some fire in their sour berry which is the strain name btw, so it may be this. it came described by the guy who made the edibles as sour berry 60/40 sativa leaner. i have not even seen the flower, but i can tell from the edibles, a chocolate bar, that it smells and tastes strong of strwaberries more than other berries. so much in fact it tasted like chocolate covered strawberries. the shit gets me in a mental zone for hours in edible form and i would really like to find the source. sadly it is a common name. has anyone grown anyhting or smoked anythign from a breeder that seems to fit the limited description i gave?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2019)

9 of my Sleeskunk F2s have hit the towel. Mom was a Sativa leaner and so was big and tall father. Sleeskunk has such a bouquet of subtle hashy earth and lemon on the nose and always powerful. Been growing her and some crosses for about 7 years!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2019)

If you Chuckers are looking for a fast flower then check out hazeman's grape bubba (mend purp x bubba kush)
This girl is only somewhere in the 41-45 day mark 12/12 from seed! She is already turning cloudy with some amber. I'm guessing she'll be in the 10% amber mark this weekend or around then. She grows big and flowers dense ass flowers with a grape perfume type aroma. Clone run will probably be done in 45 day range if it flowers as fast.

If I can get this damn grape sato to reverse and give me pollen I plan on hitting g bubba. That should be nuts on the grape/berry terps.

I'm definitely impressed with the orange smell coming off Oran Jones #3, I wasn't sure if the tangerine power male did pass the orange funk but he did. This girl smells like sour sweet orange zest, and her buds are big and fluffy so mold shouldn't be an issue with the cut. I'll be keeping her and letting the oj#1 go since the lvtk is better in my opinion.

This girl hit by the grape sato would make my poorman's mimosa, a bromosa, lol but I plan on going with a different name. Both of my orange and grape phenos are from my own crosses, oh low blow.


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Gmo x swazey #1 and #2 a little over 9 weeks the one with the solid stem will definitely yield a lot more the one with the hollow stem seems to be a little bit frostier but less bud. They're both top shelf.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)

Testing in progress.
Today's smoke 
   
Cojack x honeybee f3
What it is NOT...
A fast finisher.
Condensed golfball buds
A heavy feeder
A light feeder
Super finnickey 

What she IS
Stank and rank
Baseball bat bud potential
Expansive
Minimum of 4 lunar cycles

I missed this first one by at least a week (too soon), did not give enough p/k, calcium and I couldn't find any Mn other than possibly in the humic I was using (no langbenite in this mix).
Gonna be fun tuning a feeding plan for this one, I have not run a strain this long before. It is like watching a locomotive, thunderous and looking for that EOT marker.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 27, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> alright folks im askign this here because i kinda feel like this thread has prolly seen allot of genetics amongst ya's. i literally never ask vague stupid questons like this, well maybe i do idk, anyway i have been eating these edibles recently and im almost a half century old and ive never had such a great high. basically i got em from a freind who has a friend that makes edibles, i dont know him at all and even if i asked if he grew i wouldn't find out so i have no way to know what breeder the strain he is using came from. i have googled it and looked in the usual places and there are hits so pls dont link seedfinder, allbud, cannaos etc as i read those and even there it is sorta mystery. the best i came up with was apothecary genetics and there is some fire in their sour berry which is the strain name btw, so it may be this. it came described by the guy who made the edibles as sour berry 60/40 sativa leaner. i have not even seen the flower, but i can tell from the edibles, a chocolate bar, that it smells and tastes strong of strwaberries more than other berries. so much in fact it tasted like chocolate covered strawberries. the shit gets me in a mental zone for hours in edible form and i would really like to find the source. sadly it is a common name. has anyone grown anyhting or smoked anythign from a breeder that seems to fit the limited description i gave?


 I make a lOT of edibles and any flavor added comes from natural flavoring. you will almost never taste "blueberry" coming through from DJ Shorts blueberry for example, unless EXTREME measures were taken to decarb very slowly to preserve terpenes, and even then its gonna get overwhelmed by whatever else you put in. Honestly I use distillate now and build terpene profliles for it from raw terpenes I added back in, so If I want something thats gonna give you a real nice body buzz you gotta make sure to have a heavy Myrcene mix in there. If you wanna chill, Linalool and Limonene are great to have a lot of. Its all about the entourage effect. 

edit: I have like 5 different flavored chocolate bars right now, for example. One of them is a berries one, and I bet if I told you I put blueberry bud in it, you'd have no reason to doubt me. A drop of Loranns flavoring can work wonders.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 27, 2019)

IM CHUCKIN IM CHUCKIN!!! Look ma!!! 

Feels like just a couple weeks ago I was asking if it looked like the momma was pregnant. Now we’re already in flower. Not a great photo by any means. Just one I took before lights came on. (Haog x SSDD) x (Princess x (Skelly hashplant x SSSC Skunk #1)) is the lineage. Both parents provided my favorite smokes so far, so I’m hoping for some fire. I got WAY too many beans so I’m up for trades.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 27, 2019)

I'd like to say hello, and enjoy growing. I myself have an issue with sleeping. I've tried a lot of meds ( both pharma and grown). I'm thinking of crossing American kush and Dank Sinatra for nighttime meds for me and friends. We are a group of combat vets so trying to find a very low anxiety even if taken in large amounts. Would this be a good match? If not can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I make a lOT of edibles and any flavor added comes from natural flavoring. you will almost never taste "blueberry" coming through from DJ Shorts blueberry for example, unless EXTREME measures were taken to decarb very slowly to preserve terpenes, and even then its gonna get overwhelmed by whatever else you put in. Honestly I use distillate now and build terpene profliles for it from raw terpenes I added back in, so If I want something thats gonna give you a real nice body buzz you gotta make sure to have a heavy Myrcene mix in there. If you wanna chill, Linalool and Limonene are great to have a lot of. Its all about the entourage effect.
> 
> edit: I have like 5 different flavored chocolate bars right now, for example. One of them is a berries one, and I bet if I told you I put blueberry bud in it, you'd have no reason to doubt me. A drop of Loranns flavoring can work wonders.


yea idk how he did it and i think he kinda got lucky on the flavor, he probably did decard slow ik he has infusers and other equip so he may have a decardbox or something like that. all ik is he didnt add strawbery flavoring or andything like that and it had the faint taste of strawberry. could it just be the smell and my brain interpreting as tatse since they are intertwined senses, maybe, because i have made butters and coconut oils and it stinks up my fridge like skunky dank so in my limited experience the budder and oils do take on a very weed like smell and even flavor, its just this is the first one that tasted fruity not skunky and dank.
btw, i am very interseted in the distilation process, after a million other things i want to do i may hyu and ask about how to get a cheap distillate set up. i got a 20 ton press, bubble bags, closed bho chamber(not closed loop but the ones with valves), sift screens are coming before this harvest etc.. i got a whole room just for processing various concentrates, i would love to set up a distillate station one day


----------



## macsnax (Apr 27, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I'd like to say hello, and enjoy growing. I myself have an issue with sleeping. I've tried a lot of meds ( both pharma and grown). I'm thinking of crossing American kush and Dank Sinatra for nighttime meds for me and friends. We are a group of combat vets so trying to find a very low anxiety even if taken in large amounts. Would this be a good match? If not can you point me in the right direction?


Hello and welcome. You may want to look into incorporating CBD into your regular cannabis consumption. Much more medicinal benefits and the CBD will kick the anxiety right out of the mix.

CBD will actually make it to where you will be using more mj, so the medicinal benefits multiply.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 27, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> yea idk how he did it and i think he kinda got lucky on the flavor, he probably did decard slow ik he has infusers and other equip so he may have a decardbox or something like that. all ik is he didnt add strawbery flavoring or andything like that and it had the faint taste of strawberry. could it just be the smell and my brain interpreting as tatse since they are intertwined senses, maybe, because i have made butters and coconut oils and it stinks up my fridge like skunky dank so in my limited experience the budder and oils do take on a very weed like smell and even flavor, its just this is the first one that tasted fruity not skunky and dank.
> btw, i am very interseted in the distilation process, after a million other things i want to do i may hyu and ask about how to get a cheap distillate set up. i got a 20 ton press, bubble bags, closed bho chamber(not closed loop but the ones with valves), sift screens are coming before this harvest etc.. i got a whole room just for processing various concentrates, i would love to set up a distillate station one day


oh for sure, whenever I cooked with weed it always had a nice stanky taste. I could just never get the fine berry notes and such to carry through. Yeah must of been one hell of a strain he was using. As for distillate, I cant help you there as I dont make my own, just get it from somebody who does.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 27, 2019)

Gratitude


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 27, 2019)

my cat also like to chuck pollen
pollen from 79 xmass preservation seeds
pics a repost of mine from the useful thread sorry if you saw em there to
these are pollinated jabba x ssdd from useful with the 79 xmass almost done cooking week 5 from flip
the male was taken at week 3 a while ago and was stacked like a champ
also not pictured and pollinated is afghan skunk, vanilla kush and sharksbreath and 4 other jabba x ssdd


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 27, 2019)

Dropping these in for s soak this evening.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 27, 2019)

Harvested my Meltdown ladies @BobBitchen. Incredible terps varies between sweet lime to grape. It will be nice to see how they develop once they are cured.
#1


#2


#3


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Harvested my Meltdown ladies @BobBitchen. Incredible terps varies between sweet lime to grape. It will be nice to see how they develop once they are cured.
> #1
> View attachment 4324212
> View attachment 4324213
> ...


Excellent looking flowers man, kudos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2019)

My grape sato clone I've been spraying with CS has been in flower for 7 days and is starting to throw pistils/calyxes so hopefully it starts throwing balls in the next week or so. Be awesome if I could get some fem pollen out of this little grape sato clone in order to hit these ladies:
blackberry black dog
 
lvtk
 
Oran Jones #1
So hopefully I get pollen because these girls would make good mother plants.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent looking flowers man, kudos.


Thanks man.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dropping these in for s soak this evening.
> View attachment 4324201


Trimming up Dulce cherry punch f1 & it has the most intense baked goods smells with sweet punch mixed in..


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2019)

6 of my Sleeskunk F2s Sativa mom are up in blue Solos. Sleeskunk is a multi hybreed from DNA working with Sam and Seedsman had a version also. They appear to be identical. Very earthy lemon and sticky plant that’s been around a while.

4 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk at 4 weeks and smelling of fresh cut lemons and some earthy tones. All are Loaded with tricks at this stage. Training so far seems fine. These may have as much frost this early as any I have ever seen, very promising!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 29, 2019)

Happy roots , happy fruits 
Zephyrus 16 . 4 weeks 

Frost like mom, stacks like dad .


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 6 of my Sleeskunk F2s Sativa mom are up in blue Solos. Sleeskunk is a multi hybreed from DNA working with Sam and Seedsman had a version also. They appear to be identical. Very earthy lemon and sticky plant that’s been around a while.
> 
> 4 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk at 4 weeks and smelling of fresh cut lemons and some earthy tones. All are Loaded with tricks at this stage. Training so far seems fine. These may have as much frost this early as any I have ever seen, very promising!


I gotta man up and eat my words about Seedsman. I've said it a million times but I threw some extra bitcoin at a promo they had cause I was drunk and driving through the internet. Got me a 3x pack each of CBD Creme and Cheese, Pre 98' Bubba, and Critical Purple Kush. The Critical purple kush does not have the same lineage as the Advanced Seeds PCC but its one of the frostiest plants I've grown to date. taste and effects are there as well, wasnt a very heavy yielder but what it did yeild is aboslutely coating my mason jars in triches. The bubba is probably my favorite of the 3, with a knock out stone and a wonderful earthy halitosis taste. heavy behind the eyes and glues you to the couch. The 3rd, CBD creme and cheese, is probably the skunkiest strain I've grown, and totally caught me by suprise. this gal STINKS! just like raw, loud, skunky stinky cannabis. no fruity, hashy, gassy tones or anything. just straight skunky cannabis. 

For the "house" seeds they sell, and for the price, I was pretty damn impressed by these fem beans. Also another thing, I dont really like fems very much, although @useful is opening up my mind to them. and still, I liked what I saw from these. 

That said, I also have a DNA strain i'm trying to identify. The vial says "BLu Cheese" on it, or it looks just like it. however, i cannot find ANY info of them EVER having done a blue cheese strain. So, like the scientist I pretend to be, I experimented by growing it out alongside a dinafem Blue Cheese seed I had kickin around from last year (damn I grew a bunch of fems, lol) and lo and behold, it has damn near the same "blue" flavor as the Dinafem version. A different structured plant entirely, the Dinafem is more of a tight, dense foxtail shape wheras the "DNA blue cheese" was looser, fluffier arrowhead nugs. Either way, I had a horrible day at the Canine ER today and am all scatterbrained and just talking about my grows, i'll stop now.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 29, 2019)

Just passing 8 weeks. 
Goji f2 on my pinesoul momma
 
Capitain redbeard seeds sour lime og knocked up with mimosa 


Love triangle got some goji on her too
Pic later


----------



## thenasty1 (Apr 29, 2019)

goofy grape day 19. 8/8 popped, 6/8 female. bit crowded in there. a couple stand out so far, second pic is one of them


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Trimming up Dulce cherry punch f1 & it has the most intense baked goods smells with sweet punch mixed in..


So far, 4 out of 5 Dulce Cherry Punch f2 have germinated. I’m very excited for these to say the least.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 30, 2019)

My third run of Deputy coming down. Have two branches full of (Deputy x Lemon Meringue) seeds that are busting out. Should be fun to hunt through.


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Harvested my Meltdown ladies @BobBitchen. Incredible terps varies between sweet lime to grape. It will be nice to see how they develop once they are cured.
> #1
> View attachment 4324212
> View attachment 4324213
> ...


You kill it look like youll b packing some heat this summer. Also nice Photo shots is that just from the phone camera I know it’s off-topic just Out of curiosity.


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My grape sato clone I've been spraying with CS has been in flower for 7 days and is starting to throw pistils/calyxes so hopefully it starts throwing balls in the next week or so. Be awesome if I could get some fem pollen out of this little grape sato clone in order to hit these ladies:
> blackberry black dog
> View attachment 4324240
> lvtk
> ...


Lookin good mate


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

Getting the cold shoulder.

that's cojack x honeybee f3 late comer that got put in the cold frame outside a week or so ago. Been able to hold around 50 at night, except last 2 nights down to 46 last night.
CNC pollen cuck coming along

Graveyard Whistler no. 2
 
C99p X HH
 Lucinda Williams 
The Oregon Huckelberry and CNC f2 are in the cold frame no pick cause temp dropped to 57 while taking pick of cojack hb.
Redheaded Stranger is sharing the buttom foor of my tent wth some lettuce and spinach starts.
 
They will be another few weeks, but there will be plenty if anyone is interisted.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 30, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> You kill it look like youll b packing some heat this summer. Also nice Photo shots is that just from the phone camera I know it’s off-topic just Out of curiosity.


Yeah, IPhone 6s.


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yeah, IPhone 6s.


No shit tho are some nice shot for a iPhone 6s.


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 30, 2019)

Auto Colorado cookies fem.


----------



## graying.geek (May 1, 2019)

First try at generating feminized pollen with STS. Sprayed a branch 2 nights consecutively at lights out, and a week later, pollen sacs. Seemed amazing at first, but the sacs don't seem to have any pollen when they open. How do you all collect your pollen? Do I need to let the sacs dry and open on the plant, or can I cut the branch off and put it in water? 

Anyone with STS experience who might point me to my problem?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 1, 2019)

Early frost. I’m liking how she’s filling out so far. I forgot to date the flip on this one but I’m guessing around week 3-4


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2019)

Gday everyone been a while, that gmo x swayze tastes pretty good, garlic smells and not too shabby on potency.... i collected some pollen from a nice wedding cake f2 x jungle cake male 

Going to hit the bottoms of this slurricane x wedding crasher 

Doesn’t she finish well... 
blueberry muffins terps, it smells amazing.... look at this shorter pheno it reminds me of wedding crasher abit 
Probably hit a clone or this orange cookies x sherb crasher too  
Not long til chop for these beauties


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2019)

In-house genetics 
Banana cake 1 & 2
 
 

4 of 6 females went in 12/12 38 days ago,they all have yield the bottom pic is the odd ball.
The other 2 look like the top pic..
Smells are starting to get better,nothing over the top crazy yet..
Had found lower balls on the top pic earlier in flower,plucked off and kept it pushing..


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2019)

Hope you got all the balls!


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hope you got all the balls!


Most of them,but the ones I missed,got a good spray of 99%ISO..


----------



## SSGrower (May 2, 2019)

cojack honeybee f3 pic, click below.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 2, 2019)

Got the smile and headnod from the Ganja God's on my Goofy Grape#2 reveg.
We have reveg action! I left much more than I usually do,so I took a few nugs off.This is some heat!     
Those near perfectly symmetrical bracts are where the reveg magic happens. Don't mind the nute splashover on the leaf,the reveg bract is to the rear and slightly left of the left leaf.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got the smile and headnod from the Ganja God's on my Goofy Grape#2 reveg.
> We have reveg action! I left much more than I usually do,so I took a few nugs off.This is some heat!View attachment 4327035 View attachment 4327036 View attachment 4327037 View attachment 4327038 View attachment 4327039 View attachment 4327040
> Those near perfectly symmetrical bracts are where the reveg magic happens. Don't mind the nute splashover on the leaf,the reveg bract is to the rear and slightly left of the left leaf.


Excellent!

I chopped a bud/clone off my sweet dixie at about 5-6 weeks of flower and Im hoping she roots and revegs but her bigger leaves are dying so Im not sure if it'll make it. Knock on wood because Id love to reverse my oran #3 orange pheno to her for some double orange blast.


----------



## main cola (May 2, 2019)

Brisco Bargain beans... Copper Orgi early flower And some Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies just starting off


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

Oran Jones #3, sour orange smell and big fluffy sativa style buds. No mold forming in these buds, lol. She has flimsy stalk and needs support and her buds are fluffy but I'm excited to try the smoke. I have had some killer smoke out of some fluffy style buds in the past. I did have a power kush pheno that had fluffy buds like this on its seed run but then all the clone runs were very tight dense go style buds. So maybe this will do something similar, wither way I can't wait to puff it. 

Don't be deceived, that bud is wider than your fist!
 
The grape sato I was reversing is now forming balls and I stopped spraying today. Hopefully I can collect some pollen in time to hit the 3 bigger plants I threw in 12/12 with the GS.
Here is a shot of the reversed GS and one that is flowering out sensi.
 
The GS has wonderful terps on her, a grape juice/berry/lilac or lavender type of mix with the grape berry being the main smell. I haven't smoked the GS yet, the seed run I only flowered for about 3 weeks because right before I threw her into flower she dried out too much one day before I checked her. Her roots get fucked and she suffered so I just chopped her and flowered out her clone just to see the finished product. 

I decided to gamble on reversing the GS because she was the only fem clone I had besides an oran #1 and the 3 bigger plants I want to use for seed moms. I'm betting on the grape sato being jamming so I rolled the dice and so far so good. No nanners, descent resin and it'll get better with better run, great smell and she bust roots fast and is an easy veg. I think she'll pair up good with the black dogs I got going.


----------



## numberfour (May 3, 2019)

Legend Breath @genuity 
 
Loud on nose, cant pinpoint the smell but love it, really potent Sticky to the touch, happy I got a cut off her before flower. 

Meltdown @BobBitchen
 

Southern Slymball #3
 

Southern Slymball #4


Frost is really impressive across the board with these crosses from Bob, the SS have a lime with an almost skunky notes to them.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 3, 2019)

Got my prize thanx @BigHornBuds


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 3, 2019)

Here's meltdown#1 on my last run  here's meltdown#2 this round  they are complete opposites-#1 smelled & tastes like purple crayon & #2 smells like fresh cut lime you stuff in a Corona-
Crazy what these plants can do-thanks again bob


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2019)

@Bubby'sndalab gets a gold star today students.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> @Bubby'sndalab gets a gold star today students.


Thank you sir-never got no gold star's in school only the paddle


----------



## main cola (May 3, 2019)

GMO x Swayze reveg bush. She needs some trimming for sure


----------



## Nortonlight (May 4, 2019)

Dont know if i am in the right section, but i have 3 males in My grow room. This time i wanted to make seeds on the lower buds. And My questions is. 
1. How Long can i have them the same room without risking the whole crop?
2. Out of the 3 males (2 banana og male and 1 Alien genetics male Hawaiian Ice.) What Do i look for in male plants? I have never saved them before. 
The Alien male is waaayyy before in showing sex and forming sacks. And growth in general. So should i save him? Cross it with the best Female ( both banana and hawaiin Female.)? Then i should have f2/f3 of Hawaiian Ice and F1 banana Ice?


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2019)

Nortonlight said:


> Dont know if i am in the right section, but i have 3 males in My grow room. This time i wanted to make seeds on the lower buds. And My questions is.
> 1. How Long can i have them the same room without risking the whole crop?
> 2. Out of the 3 males (2 banana og male and 1 Alien genetics male Hawaiian Ice.) What Do i look for in male plants? I have never saved them before.
> The Alien male is waaayyy before in showing sex and forming sacks. And growth in general. So should i save him? Cross it with the best Female ( both banana and hawaiin Female.)? Then i should have f2/f3 of Hawaiian Ice and F1 banana Ice?


Yeas this is the right place @Nortonlight 
It's a watching game for when pollen drops,but I let males stay in my flower room for 21 days or so befor I remove them & put them in the pollen room.
As for what to look for,again it's a watching game for (growth rates,smells,vibes,luck)
For me I like to have smoked the females first,but it is not always possible. 
Some people do not like fast flowering males,but I have not seen a difference yet..

Save what male peaks your interest, hit your best females & hope for the best..

I'd go with a banana og male.


----------



## Nortonlight (May 4, 2019)

Thanks mate! The pollen room i assume is a another room with 12/12 also. But for seedmaking. I have also heard some bad things about the male used (sour apple male). But Mayby i should save 1 of each? Problem is My clones i have taken from everyone should be transplanted in a week or 2. And i only have a veg tent and a Bloom room. So i would have to use My veg tent to Bloom out the male. I might be able to take one led panel ( i bought one to try against My 600hps) but i think the hps is alooot better then leds. And i bought the mars hydro eq to 900w hps and it was pretty expensive too. And use the led with veg on it for a couple of weeks in My bathroom.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 4, 2019)

Nortonlight said:


> Dont know if i am in the right section, but i have 3 males in My grow room. This time i wanted to make seeds on the lower buds. And My questions is.
> 1. How Long can i have them the same room without risking the whole crop?
> 2. Out of the 3 males (2 banana og male and 1 Alien genetics male Hawaiian Ice.) What Do i look for in male plants? I have never saved them before.
> The Alien male is waaayyy before in showing sex and forming sacks. And growth in general. So should i save him? Cross it with the best Female ( both banana and hawaiin Female.)? Then i should have f2/f3 of Hawaiian Ice and F1 banana Ice?


I have a separate room for flowering males. It’s too random to say when that pollen drops though I agree with Gen. it’s a few weeks probably. 

I also agree that many people do not like the early flowering males for breeding but I have not seen any difference in my seeds crops. 

As far as what to look for in males. Large amounts of flower clusters. Resin on leaves and flowers is a good sign and of course vigor and stem rub smells. Branching structure. I’d try a little pollen from each honestly. I’m curious that way and can’t help myself from wanting to see the results of many crosses.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 4, 2019)

Nortonlight said:


> Thanks mate! The pollen room i assume is a another room with 12/12 also. But for seedmaking. I have also heard some bad things about the male used (sour apple male). But Mayby i should save 1 of each? Problem is My clones i have taken from everyone should be transplanted in a week or 2. And i only have a veg tent and a Bloom room. So i would have to use My veg tent to Bloom out the male.


Yeah separate area for blooming males. It’s a luxury I felt necessary. But as for light. I treat my males like shit. All I need them to do is drop that sweet baby batter and then they are gone. So you can flower them under sub standard light conditions and get them to maturity.


----------



## Nortonlight (May 4, 2019)

Alright ill try to use the veg tent and save all3 males. Then use all 3 males on 3 small separate buds. And just mark each branch with whos pollen i used. And then use pollen on the best banana og Female and Hawaiian Ice Female. So i Will have 3 different Ice crosses and 3 different banana og crosses.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Legend Breath @genuity
> View attachment 4327251
> Loud on nose, cant pinpoint the smell but love it, really potent Sticky to the touch, happy I got a cut off her before flower.
> 
> ...


Nice,that is definitely a legend smelling plant for sure..
They all look great.


----------



## genuity (May 4, 2019)

This round of South beach breeze is smelling like chocolate cake 
 

A few smell like sherbet to me 
 

Can not wait to run these cuts..


----------



## LowAnkle (May 4, 2019)

3 strains thats been born that I have intentions to continue to work.
  
About 35 of the royal abduction being tested right now, all in veg, all very nice structure ao far which is what I was hoping from the Alien Rift dad, who smells like str8 skunk, with a monster stem compared to his height. Stud of studs I think.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 4, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Yeah separate area for blooming males. It’s a luxury I felt necessary. But as for light. I treat my males like shit. All I need them to do is drop that sweet baby batter and then they are gone. So you can flower them under sub standard light conditions and get them to maturity.


I hear that, I like running my males just like the females really wanna see thier potential, then pick the best I see in the most ways, kill the others, if they seem great Ill use em, but I only got one male so far that ive chose to try to keep alive for years to come. The Alien Rift, my beefy stroonng skunk pheno, is a complete standout stud, kept him in the laundry room for.months to reveg off natural sun light and the room light, he didnt skip a beat, root ball in a plastic bag lmao
Got about 5 cuts, finally killed.the main.dude the other day haha


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 4, 2019)

Meltdown #1 hitting jars for a cure.


Trim


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2019)

Decided to finally order some female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk.

Gonna cross a peakseedsbc's c99 male to a pineapple fem c99 in the fall. I will also popped the other few lvtk beans I have with the lemon skunk. Cross the best lemon phenos from those to and male orange pheno of Oran jones or sunny d og and work them.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to finally order some female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk.
> 
> Gonna cross a peakseedsbc's c99 male to a pineapple fem c99 in the fall. I will also popped the other few lvtk beans I have with the lemon skunk. Cross the best lemon phenos from those to and male orange pheno of Oran jones or sunny d og and work them.


I got a pack of HSO/Emerald triangle Lemon Diesel I'd donate to the cause........................wouldn't mind 'testing' some of those C99's too, when they're done. LOL


----------



## Serverchris (May 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to finally order some female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk.
> 
> Gonna cross a peakseedsbc's c99 male to a pineapple fem c99 in the fall. I will also popped the other few lvtk beans I have with the lemon skunk. Cross the best lemon phenos from those to and male orange pheno of Oran jones or sunny d og and work them.


If I would have known I would have traded you a pack of DNA lemon skunk for something. I have a pack I'm probably never going to do anything with.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdown #1 hitting jars for a cure.
> View attachment 4328261
> View attachment 4328262
> Trim
> View attachment 4328263


Been seeing alot of beuty from full.meltdown, whats the lineage? Love that trim hahaha, Idk when it comes to alot of these names,(nothing to.do.with full meltdown as I can see the purpose in the name) but like the blackwater being named after "His favorite song" aggravates me lol
I dont like GUs naming style either.personally, his names are cool but just dont align with the strains IMO.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Been seeing alot of beuty from full.meltdown, whats the lineage? Love that trim hahaha, Idk when it comes to alot of these names,(nothing to.do.with full meltdown as I can see the purpose in the name) but like the blackwater being named after "His favorite song" aggravates me lol
> I dont like GUs naming style either.personally, his names are cool but just dont align with the strains IMO.


Meltdown = Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee
naming crosses is not my strong suit .... 
Lubda really did it right...nice job ...


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown = Chernobyl (Slymer cut ) x Honeybee
> naming crosses is not my strong suit ....View attachment 4328381
> Lubda really did it right...nice job ...


Lol naw ur str8 that plant looks like a full meltdown hahaha, thats a tight cross brother. Good work. I may have to PM you. Lol

Here is something I cant wait to dig into,
These were gifted to me by a local grower/breeder of 44 years this year.

This strain was gifted to him from his very old close friend, who is from and still lives in Mexico, this is thier prized close friends and family ONLY strain, money wont buy them.
He informed me its the best mexican he has ever smoked, thats saying alot.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

Lol


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol
> View attachment 4328406


lol at ironic memes and hyperbole


----------



## SSGrower (May 5, 2019)

@BigHornBuds question about hicock haze f2 finishing time. I'm just past week 9, had the claw issue (still have but improving), it was up potted mid flower too.
  
By my estimate 3 - 4 more weeks, unless it all turns real fast?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> lol at ironic memes and hyperbole


I just learned what that word meme meant like last year lmao, I was like wtf is a "meme" what kinda word is that.
Lol glad im.not.on any social.media. these.fourmz is.enough bs.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

Chem pheno of GPs blueberry chem.(purple badlands) with very short flowering time almost done, its day 48.
Crossing this into the pure Blueberry pheno for feminized f2s.
Gonna be nice, making The BB the male, in hopes.to bring out more BB in the line.
Also this girl is pregnant by copper.chem, (chem#4BX.)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> If I would have known I would have traded you a pack of DNA lemon skunk for something. I have a pack I'm probably never going to do anything with.


I'd find room to run them if possible. The ones I ran years ago were frost bombs and great smoke. Finished quickly.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2019)

About to bring this lil sprout in the cave & she what it's about..


----------



## macsnax (May 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> About to bring this lil sprout in the cave & she what it's about..
> View attachment 4328490


Hands down the earliest purp I've seen.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Hands down the earliest purp I've seen.


Ive seen alot do that, sometimes they grow out of it, but on my, The one/pakistani HP/choclate thai, she did it from day one and has never stopped.
I always like seeing that trait early too tho.

Harder too.see as shes about 6 weeks old, but its never gone away.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds question about hicock haze f2 finishing time. I'm just past week 9, had the claw issue (still have but improving), it was up potted mid flower too.
> View attachment 4328423 View attachment 4328424
> By my estimate 3 - 4 more weeks, unless it all turns real fast?


I haven’t grown any F2s yet, but the F1s I cut around 75 days . Some looked like they could have gone 90, some where showing amber n new pistils like most GPS . 
I needed the room so I cut.


----------



## Houstini (May 5, 2019)

Og and chem project or alien project?decisions decisions already planning for the fall chucking season. 
Summer chucking, will be using 2 of these:
Useful’s Apollo 11 f4s certainly 
Possibly:
Hazeman’s sour grapes x sour grapes 
Tomba’s mendobreath x black Concorde 
Wedding cake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> I got a pack of HSO/Emerald triangle Lemon Diesel I'd donate to the cause........................wouldn't mind 'testing' some of those C99's too, when they're done. LOL


Thanks man, I'll keep that in mind when the time comes that"ll I'll pop any of those. And I'll let you know if that c99 project happens in the next few months. Cheers.


Serverchris said:


> If I would have known I would have traded you a pack of DNA lemon skunk for something. I have a pack I'm probably never going to do anything with.


That's sweet but it'll be a while till I get to those LS anyway. 

I originally was only going to order the female seeds c99 but seen there was a promo for 2 free sour kosher beans with any pack so I grabbed the skunk. I had a freebie sour kosher that was real nice. It threw nanners but the nanners pollen didn't make seeds. I ran it 3 times and never found any seeds and there were nanners every run. It was great smoke though, good high great flavor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2019)

Decided to throw the four tops into the dark for a few days and then chop. They are mostly cloudy very little amber but it is a little crowded and it's been hot. The higher heat is lowering resin production and increasing fox tailing but overall the ladies look and smell tasty. They blew up a lot more than I was expecting for being in a 2 inch cube on top of a 4 inch cube. Plus I flowered them before they even had side growth big enough to cut for clones. 

Each plant looks like it'll do at least an ounce and the sweet dixie will be a couple ounces. I mainly just wanted to hunt threw a few seeds and the rock wool worked great honestly. It'll be a pain drying these plants because it is dry as fuck, gonna have to brown bag them a few days after chop. 
Oran Jones #3
 
grape bubba
 
tangerine power
Sweet dixie
Here is the line up, from left:
tang pow, sweet dixie, oran #3 and grape bubba in the back


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 5, 2019)

Meltdown #3 hitting jars tonight.


----------



## led1k (May 6, 2019)

Demo #1 Roots. Never seen circles before but they look happy!


----------



## Serverchris (May 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd find room to run them if possible. The ones I ran years ago were frost bombs and great smoke. Finished quickly.


I might have to give them a try then, I had just figured they wouldn't be worth it since I see everybody say DNA quality has went down the tubes.


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I might have to give them a try then, I had just figured they wouldn't be worth it since I see everybody say DNA quality has went down the tubes.


Sleeskunk from DNA is same as it ever was, same as it ever was.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 6, 2019)

*BigHornBudsWell, *nice Audi you drive mate...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Sleeskunk from DNA is same as it ever was, same as it ever was.


Talking heads fan?


----------



## SSGrower (May 6, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This will either work or it won't. I don't have a handle on how long it takes the cnc f2 (seeded cnc) to finish but the Oregon Huckelberry (seeded cnc) and cojack x honeybee f3 should be able to finish. The clones seem like they want to go into flower, my fear of putting them outside this early, but that may bode well for the other 3.
> Cojack x honeybee f3 (late comer)
> View attachment 4322344
> Oregon Huckelberry
> ...


Technically, not working.
Not the way I wanted, but now I know May 1 is the end of spring flowering.
Cojack x honeybee f3 was beginning to show signs of reveg, so I am making lemonade. Chopped day 11? of 12/12 from seed outdoor since 4/20.
 
Graveyard Whistler 
 
The gw and Lucinda Williams cuts th that started to flower will not be allowed to continue flowering (not gonna do light dep).
Seeded plants were moved back inside under 12/12 a few days ago.


----------



## Bodyne (May 6, 2019)

Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdown #3 hitting jars tonight.View attachment 4328838


Thats whats up, I had to go ahead and grab me some too. Haha Cant wait. Also hit up on some.blue balls.
Have you done a test smoke yet?


----------



## outliergenetix (May 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.


you talking about louis viii? if so i think useful might. i got a pack from him a while back of louis viii x xmass bud. i have not run these yet, but i will be F2'ing some when i do, this is a ways off tho


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.


That is one you don't hear much about anymore..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.


Kings Stash from Archive was nice.

Still have a half pack left and it's on my short list.

If you are comfortable with a cookies and Kush hybrid.... Might be worth a try.


----------



## Bodyne (May 6, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Kings Stash from Archive was nice.
> 
> Still have a half pack left and it's on my short list.
> 
> If you are comfortable with a cookies and Kush hybrid.... Might be worth a try.


does sound good, thanks.


----------



## Bodyne (May 6, 2019)

@Nu-Be Dank Sinatra f2's, one a lil shorter than the other.  Rado's Doho x Cookie Crisp f3's are behind them. 
@doniawon one Jabbamac and one MAC f2.   
@Rosinallday got the MAC f2 surrounded by 4 MAC x AAW, keepers cut


----------



## Buck5050 (May 6, 2019)

Some Sunny D OG bred by @thenotsoesoteric These are some clones from my last run that will be coming down shortly. Two similar pheno types. The little ones is the Tangerine Power leaner I wanted to run again.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 7, 2019)

Time to make the donuts. I like this jelly pie as much or better than my first round. I think the chem is a little hotter in this cross but I still get heavy grape jam. 

She’s putting on some seeds obviously. Her pistils all receded when I did one branch with lemon meringue male. Never saw a full plant recede before. Sensitive. 

Jelly pie x lemon meringue = Jelly Lemchem


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

Cojack X Honeybee f3 day 117 12/12 from seed - Chopped

Plucked about 50 leafs that would let go, even if the edges were wrinkled they were still holding on pretty good. Still have the party cup (10 days younger) and party cup rejects (transplanted to 1/2 gals) that will get chopped in a few days. Also chopped a CnC at day 69 and the seed run should finish up in a couple weeks.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Cojack X Honeybee f3 day 117 12/12 from seed - Chopped
> 
> Plucked about 50 leafs that would let go, even if the edges were wrinkled they were still holding on pretty good. Still have the party cup (10 days younger) and party cup rejects (transplanted to 1/2 gals) that will get chopped in a few days. Also chopped a CnC at day 69 and the seed run should finish up in a couple weeks.


I see ...

Them some real nice pics & a hell of a job growing them for sure..
I think ima have to get on this 12/12 from seed with them for sure.

Wow.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.


Check out Masonrie Genetics. They have a Lit in Las Vegas and a Cherry Louis I’m interested in trying. King Louis is one of my all time favorites...


----------



## SSGrower (May 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> I see ...
> 
> Them some real nice pics & a hell of a job growing them for sure..
> I think ima have to get on this 12/12 from seed with them for sure.
> ...


I am not gonna lie.
This is like work.
This is a piece of what I am looking to offer as a service. I see it as an under served need in this industry, I feel my reporting on gmo x swayze and Graveyard Whistler was accurate and valuable to Cucker's Paradise customers as will be my report on Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz. I will continue the outdoor testing and this fall will do low temperature, low rh environment and some sort of veg cycle, by the time it is all said and done a year's worth of testing FULL ON OUT IN THE OPEN AND APPROVED BY THE BREEDER "grow them how you see fit" - @genuity

Fertilizer, lighting and environmental needs/expectations, documented finish times, rough pheno breakout, yield profile.

Yes I am thumping my chest here, I am proud to do this, at some point I'm gonna get paid (other than 3oz weed in a 1.5gal).

, SSG


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I am not gonna lie.
> This is like work.
> This is a piece of what I am looking to offer as a service. I see it as an under served need in this industry, I feel my reporting on gmo x swayze and Graveyard Whistler was accurate and valuable to Cucker's Paradise customers as will be my report on Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz. I will continue the outdoor testing and this fall will do low temperature, low rh environment and some sort of veg cycle, by the time it is all said and done a year's worth of testing FULL ON OUT IN THE OPEN AND APPROVED BY THE BREEDER "grow them how you see fit" - @genuity
> 
> ...


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2019)

Don’t look too long! That post will take your very soul!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @Nu-Be Dank Sinatra f2's, one a lil shorter than the other.


I just got 3 Dank Sinatra f2 and 5 Goji x Dank Sinatra [ Basement Dank Genetics @Al Yamoni ] wet along with 5 Hibernate f2 [ Brisco ] to do a tent orgy in a few weeks. The DS and HIbernate are 2 of the heaviest hitters I've toked the last 12 months; hoping to make a strong sedative for late nites.


----------



## Bodyne (May 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I just got 3 Dank Sinatra f2 and 5 Goji x Dank Sinatra [ Basement Dank Genetics @Al Yamoni ] wet along with 5 Hibernate f2 [ Brisco ] to do a tent orgy in a few weeks. The DS and HIbernate are 2 of the heaviest hitters I've toked the last 12 months; hoping to make a strong sedative for late nites.


didn't top mine and the main cola head is some of the most dense buds still on the vine Ive ever seen. One plant has really slowed, but the other one just keeps getting bigger and bigger, a lil foxtailin goin on. Of the Dank Sinatra's. I gifted out my hibernate before I knew what I had.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Is there not any good Louie crosses or beans anymore, just curious? Bout the last thing I don't have in collection, just surfin around, thanks.





ChronicWonders. said:


> Check out Masonrie Genetics. They have a Lit in Las Vegas and a Cherry Louis I’m interested in trying. King Louis is one of my all time favorites...


Forgot to mention, if ordering, look at them on Strainly. Huge discount compared to sites and they’ll toss freebies.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I gifted out my hibernate before I knew what I had.


 Hibernate apparently was around in people's seed stashes for awhile and seems it's only recently been getting raves and attention. I'd love to get a stud and a couple of sweet shirleys to get a substantially bigger bean harvest than last time. Those would be F3 ?


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2019)

Mango puff f4 be nice to find a mango leaning pheno/cultivars to work with

Got a bunch of (Dulce cherry punch crosses going)
Sundea driver #10 x Dulce cherry punch f1 
 
& more Goofy mints 

Honeystomper fem chucks are finishing up.

This summer is starting off ok.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 7, 2019)

I decided to brush some wedding cake f2 x jungle cake pollen on some lowers of cake n chem and this slurricane x wedding crasher. This is the seed plant hanging, got one about 4 weeks through, should have a few seeds come harvest time, I’m revegging the different phenos for more cuts, also hit a lower of orange cookies x sherb crasher with the same pollen
Slurri crasher 1
 
Slurri crasher 2
 
Orange cookies x sherb crasher


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2019)

Reversed grape sato, the whataberry pheno, she smells like sweet berries mixed with grape juice. Hopefully she gives me pollen before I miss the window on pollinating the bb black dog, bbb dog is a quick flowerer.

As long as I can pollinate the bbb by week 5 I think she'll be ok, just have to let her flower for 9.5-10 weeks vs her normal 8. If I get a successful pollination with the grape sato I'll throw some bad boy memes featuring dudes like these


----------



## SCJedi (May 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Reversed grape sato, the whataberry pheno, she smells like sweet berries mixed with grape juice. Hopefully she gives me pollen before I miss the window on pollinating the bb black dog, bbb dog is a quick flowerer.
> View attachment 4329700
> As long as I can pollinate the bbb by week 5 I think she'll be ok, just have to let her flower for 9.5-10 weeks vs her normal 8. If I get a successful pollination with the grape sato I'll throw some bad boy memes featuring dudes like these
> View attachment 4329701
> View attachment 4329702


I'm glad she flipped for you!


----------



## C-theGrower (May 8, 2019)

Harvest time.. just look at the colors on the PV x AC she the biggest pant. the rest are the Cali O x with Chemd


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

hey just wondering if any of you resident chuckers have a spreadsheet or "form" you use while doing your projects. if so i would love to see the info you monitor or how you organize your notes. not asking for you to share actual notes just a template if you use one. i am trying to get organized. i wrote out my pllan for the next year but i was looking tomake something else for day to day week to week monitoring and note taking. atm i end up with a bunch of papers that are all sloppy and generally only last thru a cycle or to before i lose em or chuck em. 
ik weird request but maybe someone will pull thru for me. feel free to dm me if you think it would take away from this thread


----------



## macsnax (May 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hey just wondering if any of you resident chuckers have a spreadsheet or "form" you use while doing your projects. if so i would love to see the info you monitor or how you organize your notes. not asking for you to share actual notes just a template if you use one. i am trying to get organized. i wrote out my pllan for the next year but i was looking tomake something else for day to day week to week monitoring and note taking. atm i end up with a bunch of papers that are all sloppy and generally only last thru a cycle or to before i lose em or chuck em.
> ik weird request but maybe someone will pull thru for me. feel free to dm me if you think it would take away from this thread


I use goggle sheet's. All my plants, seed collection, everything really.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I use goggle sheet's. All my plants, seed collection, everything really.


oh i meant more like what data do you record. like structure, feeding etc.. trying to get an idea of the spectrum of things ppl track and how they organize it. so i can make my own google sheets for example


----------



## macsnax (May 8, 2019)

Oh I gotcha, I have a notebook for plant specific data. Like and dislikes and whatnot, characteristics, etc. Any info you record will help when you look back. It helps your mind go back to when that was happening. Been meaning to transfer it all to sheets, but it seems like daunting chore, lol. I also use a dry erase board. Which plants are being cloned, in veg, flower.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Oh I gotcha, I have a notebook for plant specific data. Like and dislikes and whatnot, characteristics, etc. Any info you record will help when you look back. It helps your mind go back to when that was happening. Been meaning to transfer it all to sheets, but it seems like daunting chore, lol. I also use a dry erase board. Which plants are being cloned, in veg, flower.


agree completely, but i tend to get overly long winded and my notes are a rambly mess. i am trying to streamline this is all. maybe consolodate it into a few key areas with a small misc tab lol not one giant "here is everything i observed in 4 months" tab like i do now haha


----------



## Houstini (May 8, 2019)

Chop em down! Now for the fun part, drying and shucking, and growing em out. 

Goji seeded up with goji male
 

Love triangle x goji beans
 

Sour lime og x mimosa beans
 

As soon as they’re dry I’m going to have to run some of the goji f2s and bX to my pinesoul momma that I’ll be running again in this years outdoor.

Funny thing is, breeder of the sour lime og crossed it with his mimosa stud this spring as well.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 8, 2019)

Just harvested wedding cake f2 x :

Cookie and cream f2
Triangle octane
Stardawg (v2/2010)
Wedding cake f2

Next up is a blueberry HP project


----------



## macsnax (May 8, 2019)

Check out Google sheets and see if you like it. It's as simple as hitting the + button to start a new sheet/topic.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> oh i meant more like what data do you record. like structure, feeding etc.. trying to get an idea of the spectrum of things ppl track and how they organize it. so i can make my own google sheets for example


I keep a calendar on the wall to keep track of flip day and flush day. That's all the grow data I've ever kept.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> hey just wondering if any of you resident chuckers have a spreadsheet or "form" you use while doing your projects. if so i would love to see the info you monitor or how you organize your notes. not asking for you to share actual notes just a template if you use one. i am trying to get organized. i wrote out my pllan for the next year but i was looking tomake something else for day to day week to week monitoring and note taking. atm i end up with a bunch of papers that are all sloppy and generally only last thru a cycle or to before i lose em or chuck em.
> ik weird request but maybe someone will pull thru for me. feel free to dm me if you think it would take away from this thread


I use desktop calendars , 24 x 30” ish , one for each cycle. 
Days in flowering room, Nutes in ml , ppm , days I add anything, my observations, task reminders (like Monday is clean the floors) (every other Sunday check & clean AC filters) 
This is more to keep each section straight with feeding n who’s getting what when n how much .


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2019)

Ready for some bigger pots
 
& some early topping

South beach breeze with the long legs(multi top bush) is how these should be grown
 
6 weeks on Friday.


----------



## C-theGrower (May 8, 2019)

The Next run. To the right I got that Citrus twist. To the left is 2 demos and one sunny d OG reveg. Hella happy to run this one again. In the middle it’s something never seen before it’s a goofy grape father cross with GDP mom. Some FIRE.


----------



## klx (May 9, 2019)

Had about 60% males so added a couple of Hibernates in to fill the tray as best I could. Day 18 after flip there is 2 x Goofy Grape (1 was a runt but looks good now), 2 x Demo, 1 x PVxAC as well as the 2 Hibs. Lots of pinching going on will be a decent canopy in a few weeks hopefully!

The 7 boys are out in the garden getting some sun and looking healthy as well.


----------



## SSGrower (May 9, 2019)

Day 108 12/12 from seed Miel de Regaliz
She is not ambering up it would be a stretch to say 5% amber, more like 2-3% perhaps a shorter photo period would help? I will probably use the arduino to set up a light cycle that starts at 12/12 goes to 10/14 during the 1st month then down to 10/13 over the next 1.5 -2 months, basically a better controlled climate than what the ones in the cold frame are going through right now. 

This one was originally a party cup contender, transplanted to a 0.5 gallon about a month in 16oz solo.

Even the party cup that has been quite stressed is not showing a whole lot of amber, I have written off the quality for that plant as I am letting it go to see if it will throw any late nanners, so far nothing other than some extra thick pistils. I will get this info all condensed down while everything cures


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2019)

14 days out from planting and 6 Sleeskunk F2s have been up potted to Cottage Cheese containers and hotter mix. Leaning Sativa right now. A little bit like some Skunks I have known.

Black Gold F2s getting chunky and fading slightly except for most Indica displaying pheno. 2 are bushy and compact and one is rangy but strong and buds swelling fast. 51 days on these and they have some time to go. Very frosty and sticky.

4 MonkeySkunk at 41 days covered in tricks and one had a nanner a few days ago but haven’t found more. These are extremely loud with Cedar/Pine and Lemon and something just wicked. I think these are going to be very fast. Mid sized and nice to train.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2019)

In-house genetics (banana cake)
 
Getting close to chop..


----------



## SSGrower (May 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> In-house genetics (banana cake)
> View attachment 4330979
> Getting close to chop..


If you havent gotten to flowering out that Lucinda Williams I highly recommend you do. It is tied with Graveyard Whistler no.1 for my favorite smoke in the current collection which includes golden goat, oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger and fat bastard.


----------



## jacrispy (May 10, 2019)

honeystomper harvested today got one more of these coming down in a day or two then it's on to the next one.
wrapping up my honeystomper & ripper runs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> In-house genetics (banana cake)
> View attachment 4330979
> Getting close to chop..


That bud looks a lot like the slurricane f1 I have flowering.


----------



## Neubieauto (May 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> In-house genetics (banana cake)
> View attachment 4330979
> Getting close to chop..


Mmm now that's some good budporn.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> In-house genetics (banana cake)
> View attachment 4330979
> Getting close to chop..


That pheno more fruity or gas?


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That pheno more fruity or gas?


Lil doughy muted smell right now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2019)

Chopped down the four tops the other day. Had to cut them down a little early at 60 days 12/12, they all needed a few more days to a week or so. They all did a lot better in the 4" rock wool cubes than I thought. 

oran jones #3, orange smells with fluffy buds, she needed at least another week or so and would be frostier in lower heat. I'm so hoping she has an orange flavor more my liking that the tangerine power I had a few runs back.
  

grape bubba by hazeman infinity genetics
  

sweet dixie by Amos at brisco's bargain beans, long solid spears of sweet over ripe oranges or fruit, very nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2019)

Here is that slurricane f1 that has a similar look to it as gen's banana cake, not sure what the parents are on the dosi
do or the banana cake but the must share some relatives.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is that slurricane f1 that has a similar look to it as gen's banana cake, not sure what the parents are on the dosi
> do or the banana cake but the must share some relatives.
> View attachment 4331489





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is that slurricane f1 that has a similar look to it as gen's banana cake, not sure what the parents are on the dosi
> do or the banana cake but the must share some relatives.
> View attachment 4331489


sup with that orange DP?


----------



## Bodyne (May 11, 2019)

Gen's floozy beans jumpin out of the shells at 24 hrs. gotta love that.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 11, 2019)

After a short shucking session. 84 Deputy x Lemon Meringue beans dropped. 

I love pollinating the lowers. Make me feel super efficient getting tight tops and seed stock at the same time. Winning.


----------



## Bodyne (May 11, 2019)

@Nu-Be Dank sinatra f2's chopped today.


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @Nu-Be Dank sinatra f2's chopped today.


I'd love to hear a final report on those, I still have a pack. I'm sure it's goodness though.


----------



## THT (May 11, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> After a short shucking session. 84 Deputy x Lemon Meringue beans dropped.
> 
> I love pollinating the lowers. Make me feel super efficient getting tight tops and seed stock at the same time. Winning.
> 
> View attachment 4331636


Totally with you on that, even just with lowers I've had some girls produce HUNDREDS of seeds. This round I decided to just let a male rip in the tent for a few weeks during flower. I am really curious what type of seed yield a fully pollinated plant can provide, I am sure some of you have some numbers.  . Its been a long time since I let a whole plant get pollinated ( let alone 3), I want to say conservatively 1000 good seeds per plant.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 11, 2019)

I pulled a seeded bud from my fast chem pheno of purple badlands, started counting the seeds from that one to get a idea, counted 87 mature bad dawg seeds in that one bud, felt lucky on number 38 and 61 and set em aside lol. Bud is str8 fire looks white upon drying, post a pic when data comes back.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> sup with that orange DP?


I haven't ran anything else by archive, I do have a few orange crosses I made with a tangerine power male.

Edit: I get it now, orange dr. P, lol. My bad


----------



## Tito#1 (May 11, 2019)

I think I got reveg gmo x swazey #2 should I remove the nugs I left i have about 10 r more like this.


----------



## led1k (May 11, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I think I got reveg gmo x swazey #2 should I remove the nugs I left i have about 10 r more like this.View attachment 4331916 View attachment 4331917


On my latest re-veg the buds exploded with new tips so I'd keep em and see what they do.


----------



## SSGrower (May 11, 2019)

Party Cup grown Miel de Regaliz
Got wet 1/20 12/12 from seed.
It was showing what looks like reveg after throwing a last cluster of pistils up about a week ago.
 
 
Has anyone successfuly reveg ed from lower growth like this?


----------



## Tito#1 (May 11, 2019)

Black mamba (Black Dog x jelly pie) Brisco County genetics @Amos Otis 5 of 5 enjoying there new green pots


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2019)

I got some pollen from my reversed grape sato today. I used it to try and hit a few buds on each of the flowering plants. I literally had to cut the bananas open and bang the pollen out to collect it. And none of the pollen behave like typical male pollen, none of it floated away etc... It seems heavier than male pollen or something, just not the same in my experience.


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 12, 2019)

The freebie from seed junky slurricane x wedding crasher... extreme frost and smells amazing gonna wait abit to try this... I threw some wedding cake f2 x jungle pollen on some lowers of a clone of this, I really want to see what comes from them 

This orange cookies x sherb crasher is some heat too 
Reeks of fresh orange and gasoline


----------



## klx (May 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> The freebie from seed junky slurricane x wedding crasher... extreme frost and smells amazing gonna wait abit to try this... I threw some wedding cake f2 x jungle pollen on some lowers of a clone of this, I really want to see what comes from them View attachment 4332131
> 
> This orange cookies x sherb crasher is some heat too View attachment 4332132
> Reeks of fresh orange and gasoline


Tangy!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


Sounds delicious. 
1313


----------



## Tito#1 (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


I'll take a guess 3333


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


850


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


1420


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> 850


nana cake update plz sir do i pop them or give them away?

N e smells u like?


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


1111


----------



## The Mantis (May 12, 2019)

@THT = 650 

Here's a Tahoe OG Kush from CC x Sannies Jack girl from a pollen chuck from a few years ago and just now growing out at 7 weeks today. Has a straight up lemonade smell to it more reminiscent of the Jack than the Tahoe smell. Stretching a little, but has some nice sugar on the leaves. Looks like another 2-3 weeks of flower at least.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


840


----------



## SCJedi (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


345 seeds


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 1313





Tito#1 said:


> I'll take a guess 3333





genuity said:


> 850





Dieseltech said:


> 1420





macsnax said:


> 1111





The Mantis said:


> @THT = 650





LubdaNugs said:


> 840





SCJedi said:


> 345 seeds


Excellent guesses everyone, and thank you all for playing, lol.. This is still my favorite thread on RIU and it's because of you all. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a chance to play yet! Round 2 and 3 will be up next weekend assuming I have the motivation to count the next two batches of seeds.

Final count for blood orange X sour tangie is: 1,011 

Looks like @macsnax was the closest @ 1111.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2019)

Happy mother's day to all the female growers in the world
 
Happy mother's day to the auntie that is always the best..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Excellent guesses everyone, and thank you all for playing, lol.. This is still my favorite thread on RIU and it's because of you all. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a chance to play yet! Round 2 and 3 will be up next weekend assuming I have the motivation to count the next two batches of seeds.
> 
> Final count for blood orange X sour tangie is: 1,011
> 
> Looks like @macsnax was the closest @ 1111.


I was gonna guess 101 10 packs dammit !

@JohnGlennsGarden - what was the final germ rate on Fiona's Crack?


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Excellent guesses everyone, and thank you all for playing, lol.. This is still my favorite thread on RIU and it's because of you all. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a chance to play yet! Round 2 and 3 will be up next weekend assuming I have the motivation to count the next two batches of seeds.
> 
> Final count for blood orange X sour tangie is: 1,011
> 
> Looks like @macsnax was the closest @ 1111.


Right on, I win the interwebs for today


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was gonna guess 101 10 packs dammit !


For some reason I just knew you would.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Excellent guesses everyone, and thank you all for playing, lol.. This is still my favorite thread on RIU and it's because of you all. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a chance to play yet! Round 2 and 3 will be up next weekend assuming I have the motivation to count the next two batches of seeds.
> 
> Final count for blood orange X sour tangie is: 1,011
> 
> Looks like @macsnax was the closest @ 1111.


Rigged! I heard rumors Amos Otis was considering filing for a recount BUT i never know what to believe these days


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Rigged! I heard rumors Amos Otis was considering filing for a recount BUT i never know what to believe these days


LOL dieseltech, I considered writing a machine learning algorithm to count the beans in the picture instead of doing it myself, but could you really _trust_ a robot?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I was gonna guess 101 10 packs dammit !
> 
> @JohnGlennsGarden - what was the final germ rate on Fiona's Crack?


6 for 6.  The last to pop is still the runt, but she's getting her legs, now.
2 for 2 on the Rickys, as well.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> LOL dieseltech, I considered writing a machine learning algorithm to count the beans in the picture instead of doing it myself, but could you really _trust_ a robot?


I think bots would make less errors because we are a bunch of stoners 

I bet if the OP got high af and did a recount he gets a diff number 

Lol


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

Bust out the digi and scale those 1011 beans for bonus round

Then you can post pic of weight results


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


How small of a plant? Good haul for sure!


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How small of a plant? Good haul for sure!


The plant occupied 1x1.5x3, no training or topping, basically 1 main branch and 8 or so lower branches, I'll see if I have any pics to put it into perspective


----------



## Senokai (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


989


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

Senokai said:


> 989


great guess! I'm also gonna go out on a limb and guess you didn't see that I revealed the total number of 1,011.


----------



## coreywebster (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Sifted through the first seed mama. Blood orange x sour tangie. I counted every bean. Anyone want to guess how many from one small plant?
> View attachment 4332077 View attachment 4332078


986


----------



## coreywebster (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> great guess! I'm also gonna go out on a limb and guess you didn't see that I revealed the total number of 1,011.


Damn I thought you meant fully viable seeds


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Damn I thought you meant fully viable seeds


Shiiiittt if these had the 97 5 % germ rate you just quoted I'd be a happy chucker!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Shiiiittt if these had the 97 5 % germ rate you just quoted I'd be a happy chucker!


I've popped 2 beans so far of my own/first chuck, and 2 of them are growing. so I guess my success rate is riding steady at 100% right now.  LOL! now since I said that the next round is gonna have a 20% germ rate.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> nana cake update plz sir do i pop them or give them away?
> 
> N e smells u like?


Still growing..

But all of them had lower balls
But all of them are putting out big yields
But all of them have a muted smell
But all of them was easy to grow
I do not feel like I found anything special 
I do not feel like any of them are bad at all

I still like the feel of growing regs(the hunt) for females, the smells seem different to me.
 

Wedding cake bx1 is part of the reason I got these.
Banana puff was the other reason..

& I'm not getting any wedding cake of banana og as I did with both of them crosses..

Drying some FEMS right now(Floozy x Honeystomper) 
 
Only made these to see for myself what good/bad comes from these fems.


----------



## Senokai (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> great guess! I'm also gonna go out on a limb and guess you didn't see that I revealed the total number of 1,011.


LOL. Yes


----------



## Dieseltech (May 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Still growing..
> 
> But all of them had lower balls
> But all of them are putting out big yields
> ...


TYTYTY


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

THT said:


> Excellent guesses everyone, and thank you all for playing, lol.. This is still my favorite thread on RIU and it's because of you all. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a chance to play yet! Round 2 and 3 will be up next weekend assuming I have the motivation to count the next two batches of seeds.
> 
> Final count for blood orange X sour tangie is: 1,011
> 
> Looks like @macsnax was the closest @ 1111.


I will test them for you.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Still growing..
> 
> But all of them had lower balls
> But all of them are putting out big yields
> ...


IF you need help testing them beans out I would be glad to help you out.lol


----------



## Houstini (May 12, 2019)

Dropped off some seedlings for my mom today, she got mendobreath x black Concorde and pistil positive saucyballs. the clones I’m giving to her will be ready soon. Her Nextdoor neighbor got Apollo 11 and humboldt royal kush. I like that they all like to grow, and enjoy making seeds as well. Gotta figure out what else I’ll give them to make some killer crosses


----------



## Houstini (May 12, 2019)

More seedlings to home to the family farms


----------



## THT (May 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will test them for you.


Shoot me a PM, I'd be happy to see some of these go.


----------



## led1k (May 13, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I think I got reveg gmo x swazey #2 should I remove the nugs I left i have about 10 r more like this.View attachment 4331916 View attachment 4331917


Found the pics. You can just see the old flower clusters near the bottom. This thing is already turning into a manifold by itself lol. Keep the nugs.


----------



## Shua1991 (May 13, 2019)

Plushberry(Black cherry soda x Space queen) males almost ready to start delivering pollen. I have one black cherry dominant plant in the front right, already showing pink/purple on balls! I'm getting hyped. I waited years to find this particular phenotype and I can use it on some of my Ace of spades (Black cherry soda x JTR) lowers to get a few seeds.
My main goal is to pollinate a Golden Tiger and get a sativa dominant hybrid with potency similar to Golden tiger and the flavors and maybe colors provided by Plushberry.


----------



## Bodyne (May 13, 2019)

@Rosinallday , 3 MAC x AAW, keeper pheno, col/starfighter dom, cept for upper right,that's a MAC f2 from @doniawon. Gotta love the similar leaf structure from two sep packs o beans from two diff parts o the world. Both these gents made stellar crosses with the MAC as well as other crosses is all I can say, ain't found a sucker yet.


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2019)

Just wacked a Black Gold F2 at 57 days with rapidly changing trichs and purpling leaves. Under 10% clear and 20% amber. Most Indica looking of 3 and most colorful. Smells like fresh cut lemon and very strong pine/cedar. Drops of resin on leaf tips, gooooey.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2019)

South beach breeze -
(South beach sherb x dessert breath)

(Sunset sherb x 92 og) 
(Cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)

South beach breeze (South beach sherb x dessert breath)
Excellent combination of genetics, expect veg plants to be full of life,they grow strong and fast, best if topped into 4-6 tops or low stress training.

5 females this run(2 fruity)(2 gassy)(1 chocolate/ tootsie pop)

Picture is 1 of 2 gassy varieties.


----------



## ky farmer (May 13, 2019)

THT said:


> Shoot me a PM, I'd be happy to see some of these go.


I sent you a pm,


----------



## THT (May 13, 2019)

Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous. 
  

Disclaimer: high af when counting these


----------



## Houstini (May 13, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1485


----------



## Shua1991 (May 14, 2019)

1600


----------



## klx (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1312


----------



## Shua1991 (May 14, 2019)

Plushberry male, pink pheno showing some coloration. Smell is maturing, funkyness is setting in, still black cherry stem rub.


----------



## Countrybuddin (May 14, 2019)

Is anyone growing some old school funk n skunk? Im trying to bring the roadkill back!


----------



## Countrybuddin (May 14, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> View attachment 4333093
> Plushberry male, pink pheno showing some coloration. Smell is maturing, funkyness is setting in, still black cherry stem rub.


Beautiful male my man.


----------



## Countrybuddin (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1786


----------



## klx (May 14, 2019)

Day 22 

Goofy Grape 1

 

Goofy Grape 2

 

GMO x Dessert Breath 1 (another one not shown)

 

Pura Vida x Almond Cookies

 

The unruly bunch


----------



## Senokai (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1207


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1375...


----------



## The Mantis (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1584


----------



## Bodyne (May 14, 2019)

1469


----------



## Tito#1 (May 14, 2019)

1


THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1616


----------



## DonBrennon (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1450


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Right on, I win the interwebs for today


Im late to the party... What's the prize?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

1013


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

Blazin Purps said:


> Phantom Cookies x SinMint Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> nice


Im way late... Someone gifted me these when all my seeds were stolen from me... Not my lights and all that,just the seeds... Gonna try these out first... Know anything about them??? I know about the pineapple express,I'm wondering about the others...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 14, 2019)

THT said:


> Chuckers and chuckettes, it's that time again. Here we have the recently shucked lvtk x sour tangie beans. Sifted and counted, place your bets for a chance to win the internet and one up last weeks previous winner @macsnax . Hint: This yielded more beans than the previous.
> View attachment 4333059 View attachment 4333060
> 
> Disclaimer: high af when counting these


1337


----------



## THT (May 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> 1337


I especially like this guess


----------



## macsnax (May 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im late to the party... What's the prize?


Nothing, everybody is taking a guess for the fun of it.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im late to the party... What's the prize?


While this is just for the fun of it, I am happy to provide some of these to anyone who's interested.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> 1337


1336 
The price is right dick move, right there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 1336
> The price is right dick move, right there.


Drew: The closest without going over.

1st player: "This motherfucker best not say $1 less than my bid"

2nd player: "what was the lowest bid? Oh ok, $1 less than that!"


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 1336
> The price is right dick move, right there.


Ha ha only used it for the hacker/gamer reference, but...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Drew: The closest without going over.
> 
> 1st player: "This motherfucker best not say $1 less than my bid"
> 
> 2nd player: "what was the lowest bid? Oh ok, $1 less than that!"


Hahaha. Yeah, since THT didn't specify, "price is right rules", I went with 1 under instead of 1 over.

Edit: @Frank Nitty I have 1 of the red jaffa in early veg, but it will be a while before I get to flower her.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2019)

Brisco's All Fruit 2 shirleys out of 3.

 

Hibernate f2s, Dank Sinatra f2s and Goji x Dank Sinatra F2s underway.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2019)

DUM x DCP 
SD x DCP 
Mango puff
Goofy mints 
17 days above ground


----------



## macsnax (May 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP
> SD x DCP
> Mango puff
> Goofy mints
> ...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hahaha. Yeah, since THT didn't specify, "price is right rules", I went with 1 under instead of 1 over.
> 
> Edit: @Frank Nitty I have 1 of the red jaffa in early veg, but it will be a while before I get to flower her.


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Oh I gotcha, I have a notebook for plant specific data. Like and dislikes and whatnot, characteristics, etc. Any info you record will help when you look back. It helps your mind go back to when that was happening. Been meaning to transfer it all to sheets, but it seems like daunting chore, lol. I also use a dry erase board. Which plants are being cloned, in veg, flower.


Humans are visual by default. 
Doodling/drawing/graphing are aweseome & dry erase boards, AKA "*whiteboards*" are perfect. 

(Don't tell @UncleBuck... )


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP
> SD x DCP
> Mango puff
> Goofy mints
> ...


Hope you find those mango terps.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2019)

Houstini said:


> 1485





Shua1991 said:


> 1600





klx said:


> 1312





Countrybuddin said:


> 1786





Senokai said:


> 1207





genuity said:


> 1375...





The Mantis said:


> 1584





Bodyne said:


> 1469





Tito#1 said:


> 1616





DonBrennon said:


> 1450





Frank Nitty said:


> 1013





ChronicWonders. said:


> 1337


I think I got you all. Thank you for participating again, many can play but only one may win, 

*total count - LVTK X Sour Tangie: 1,231
Today's winner is @Senokai with a guess of 1,207
*
One final completely seeded mama remains hanging dry and shes a big one - Sour Tangie X Sour Tangie - I plan to have one more hate-fueled, sticky-fingered, never-ending, seed sifting session this weekend to close out.


----------



## led1k (May 14, 2019)

Countrybuddin said:


> Is anyone growing some old school funk n skunk? Im trying to bring the roadkill back!


If you mean skunk in general, Dawgfunk is talking about it on Swami's thread:


Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4333424 Blue orca hazes gonna go full term...a little nervous about how big they’re gonna get in this bed that looks like it may be shrinking...ha but man, do they love this dirt. @Led is that stuff stanky? I’ve smelled some that were really oil rag nasty, all smell pretty potent, if that makes sense. You can almost smell it behind your eyes. I have a couple blue orca haze males as well, gonna have to post later. Gonna flip males in tent in next few days, got some red eye skunk males to go with as well as some howard’s red (both from naturefarm), some munson and a bud’s bringing some dominion skunk males around. Gonna isolate pollen, try and do one branch of each with itself, then one on each with everything. Who on here’s been workin w boh pollen?? Curious to see what’s been coming through in people’s crosses w it. Have found several mutants thru the line and disregarded the note to toss of em on last yrs dep, happily though. Ended up yielding poorly but produced dense, dank cheezy buds that was some of the strongest I’d ever smoked. Anyway, I have more one x rks I haven’t popped yet, there is skunk in that line, for sure. Wished I’da popped some for this...Need to keep digging but...this op project nf did is gonna help us unlock the door to the skunk...all these guys have parts of the keys. I’m crossing my fingers cuz these crosses may be some good combos...everything I’ve smelled so far that has skunk in it is partial...but definitely a part of it. I have a feeling this blue orca haze may bring some real deep afghani traits out of the crosses though. Sorry a little long winded but coffee’s rockin, dabbin some black cherry soda and excited to be past the hurry up and wait phase!!!


----------



## Houstini (May 15, 2019)

The beginning of a hefty pile of goji f2s. I’ll be running 40 or so ASAP to find a single nice male to BX to the pinesoul mom outdoor this summer. Work in progress, worth the effort. Gonna feel weird killing off females


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2019)

THT said:


> I think I got you all. Thank you for participating again, many can play but only one may win,
> 
> *total count - LVTK X Sour Tangie: 1,231
> Today's winner is @Senokai with a guess of 1,207
> ...


Hey man, you should wait, 'cause I had just finished counting and was gonna say 123 10 packs and a freebie.


----------



## The Mantis (May 15, 2019)

THT said:


> I think I got you all. Thank you for participating again, many can play but only one may win,
> 
> *total count - LVTK X Sour Tangie: 1,231
> Today's winner is @Senokai with a guess of 1,207
> ...


Fun segment you have here on the thread  My real calling is a Weight Guesser at Carnivals so I'm going to nail the next contest lol. What method do you use for separating seeds from bud? Any short cut tips?


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

THT said:


> I think I got you all. Thank you for participating again, many can play but only one may win,
> 
> *total count - LVTK X Sour Tangie: 1,231
> Today's winner is @Senokai with a guess of 1,207
> ...


Thanks for the fun!


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

So, I have 4 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk from DNA known here as MonkeySkunk are 47 days 10/14 and mostly redpistils and will finish soon. Fast from the start, loved topping and LST. Frosty and loud loud and louder. Strong Pine, Cedar and Lemon with Skunk all around. Hard nugs and compact strong structure.

Chopped 1 Black Gold F2 and have 2 more to come down. One is a very big plant for my style. Hard to describe smells with that MonkeySkunk around. They do make my eyes water. 59 days on these. Only grown Kandy Kush and Sleeskunk from DNA and both have been excellent.


----------



## Bodyne (May 15, 2019)

@doniawon, thanks, Jabbamac, great cross, jabbawocky x mac, very good meds.


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Humans are visual by default.
> Doodling/drawing/graphing are aweseome & dry erase boards, AKA "*whiteboards*" are perfect.
> 
> (Don't tell @UncleBuck... )


Haven't seen him a in quite a while, and that's OK, lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Nothing, everybody is taking a guess for the fun of it.


Oh,ok...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

Gonna do some pollinating tonight. I got a nice little haul of sato pollen and there will be a few more balls to collect from today as well. The little test sample of pollen I used a couple days ago seems to be taking effect, seeing some red receding pistils. 

Stoked for sure. Will be my first set of fems, well except for my actual first batch thanks to a hermie back in my noobie days.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 15, 2019)

In search of blueberry, blueberry hybrid or quality blueberry strain to chuck a fantastic blueberry muffin X Hogs breath male pollen at for some seeds in return. I would hate for these genetics to die out. The male smells incredible with great branching, close internode spacing. Can anyone help?


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> In search of blueberry, blueberry hybrid or quality blueberry strain to chuck a fantastic blueberry muffin X Hogs breath male pollen at for some seeds in return. I would hate for these genetics to die out. The male smells incredible with great branching, close internode spacing. Can anyone help?


I don't know of anyone running bb strains. You might check out cannarado, I think he has a pretty sweet bb strain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

Hit these ladies up tonight with some grape sato pollen. 

lvtk, tops aren't yellow that is just the glare from all the frost
 
 

bb blk dog
 
I forgot a full pic of oran #1 but here is a close up bud shot of her


----------



## led1k (May 15, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> In search of blueberry, blueberry hybrid or quality blueberry strain to chuck a fantastic blueberry muffin X Hogs breath male pollen at for some seeds in return. I would hate for these genetics to die out. The male smells incredible with great branching, close internode spacing. Can anyone help?


I remembered reading something about blue and a search saved my memory lol. Maybe check with @LowAnkle ...


LowAnkle said:


> Thats whats up, I love that pure blueberry, its the Blueberry ive been looking for, for 15 years! (Not.floral str8 blueberry)
> Bad dawgs will be ready.for.testing in.about 2.weeks, feminized.offspring from.the pure.blueberry in about 2.months. should.have a.pretty fair amount, 2 full.size.plants.full.
> Edit: also pure blueberry will be hit to, Coots the one,/paki hp/choclate thai 30 year IBL for thai kwon dro.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hit these ladies up tonight with some grape sato pollen.
> 
> lvtk, tops aren't yellow that is just the glare from all the frost
> View attachment 4334077
> ...


Beautiful plants man!!!


----------



## Bodyne (May 16, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'd love to hear a final report on those, I still have a pack. I'm sure it's goodness though.


deceivingly potent, early report. dense as hell. tastes exactly like pure affie, hits and smokes like a hashplant. Almost the perfect indica, in my mind. Stays short, squat, sturdy and dense ass nugs. Gotta have mucho airflow when growing. This plant is what most people want when they get those affies by themselves that stretch, etc. These suckers don't stretch, but the smoke is the surprise. @Nu-Be did a great job on these for sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> I remembered reading something about blue and a search saved my memory lol. Maybe check with @LowAnkle ...


Yes sir, this Blueberry has that old school bad ass effect, every1 in the room is like damn, I aint smoked any like that in decades. I hope that effect passes.down well to the off spring, Bad dawgs 25% djs temple flo cut, 25 chem d, 50 chem 4, ready to go in about a week, used my pure bb pheno in that cross as well which wld be bad dawg #3. Then im reversing my pure blueberry clone now for.femininzed f2s, and a.s1 from her be ready in about 2 months if all goes as planned.
Gonna be superb, rave reviews all I across the board so far, "this type of smoke ill never get tired of" was one last night from a 40 year smoker. We all love this cross haha


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> deceivingly potent, early report. dense as hell. tastes exactly like pure affie, hits and smokes like a hashplant. Almost the perfect indica, in my mind. Stays short, squat, sturdy and dense ass nugs. Gotta have mucho airflow when growing. This plant is what most people want when they get those affies by themselves that stretch, etc. These suckers don't stretch, but the smoke is the surprise. @Nu-Be did a great job on these for sure.


Thanks for remembering man. You're description is right along the line of what I was thinking these would be. They'll get popped this summer for sure.


----------



## hillbill (May 16, 2019)

Took the biggest and last Black Gold F2s this run. All trikes cloudy but for 10% amber and most of those since yesterday. Nice tall stalks and big heads on trikes. Black pepper and spent shotshell smell. Smells very strong.


----------



## Countrybuddin (May 16, 2019)

led1k said:


> If you mean skunk in general, Dawgfunk is talking about it on Swami's thread:


I have the old school skunk that was just simply known as skunk bud unknown origin like roadkill I guess


----------



## Countrybuddin (May 16, 2019)

heres the male


----------



## The Mantis (May 16, 2019)

Here's some Purp5 #1 (Da Purps x ('89 Noof cut x BCSC NL#5)), taken at 52 days. She could go longer but already has a strong couch lock. Awesome grape soda like smell and taste. Better than any GDP, Grape Ape, or Bright Moments I've grown but not a great yielder. The NL has helped the yield significantly, while keeping the taste, smell, and trich production in line with momma. Can couch lock pretty quickly. Will be gifting out clones of this girl.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2019)

First test of Greenpoint Black Gold F2. Very dank as usual. Black Pepper and burned gunpowder smells as usual. Extreme time distortion as usual. Confusing as usual. Great reaction every time with friends. “What was that?” has been most common remark.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2019)

How do you decide to chop for seed?
Whole plants seeded no need for smoke, only concern is seeds.
Do you still look at trichs?
I'm pulling lowers, most have been pretty soft and pale. I had a relatively hard shelled seed I cracked. There was a perfect looking embryo inside, dropped it in dirt. It actually pushed it's way to the surface, formed green coty leaves but damped off before breaking surface. This seed was pale but firm.
How much will the seeds continue to mature after chop?

Trouble posting pics now, otherwise I'd give y'all a visual.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> How do you decide to chop for seed?
> Whole plants seeded no need for smoke, only concern is seeds.
> Do you still look at trichs?
> I'm pulling lowers, most have been pretty soft and pale. I had a relatively hard shelled seed I cracked. There was a perfect looking embryo inside, dropped it in dirt. It actually pushed it's way to the surface, formed green coty leaves but damped off before breaking surface. This seed was pale but firm.
> ...


I go about 6-7 weeks from dusting 
Always wait till you see them start to get color..
I feed my seed plants a higher K & sulfur(as the seeds are growing)
Hope that helps


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2019)

So a little of topic ..... Does anyone know of a lab preferably in CO, that will test flower samples for people without rec licensing? I'm not scared to send it out of state if I have to, but would prefer keeping it in my state. I did some searching last night and all that I found require licensing.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2019)

1 light down 
South beach breeze in the back,they got some weight on them..rock hard buds,bright popping colors,clear terps(as in no backend smells)
 
Banana cake (wedding cake x banana og) 
This is not a bad plant,yup she had lower nuts,may have missed a few.. no major problems with it.
I'd say they are sensitive plants..


----------



## GrowRijt (May 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> How do you decide to chop for seed?
> Whole plants seeded no need for smoke, only concern is seeds.
> Do you still look at trichs?
> I'm pulling lowers, most have been pretty soft and pale. I had a relatively hard shelled seed I cracked. There was a perfect looking embryo inside, dropped it in dirt. It actually pushed it's way to the surface, formed green coty leaves but damped off before breaking surface. This seed was pale but firm.
> ...


I usually pollenate between day 21-26 and need about 35 days to mature a seed. I pollinate lowers so I can chop most of the plant and leave the bottoms to overly mature. If you don’t care about the bud leave them till you see seed ends pushing out and darker in color. 

If you are near 100% amber and you have white seeds you may have not pollinated early enough. 

Seeds do not mature post chop so you get what you get when harvesting.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> So a little of topic ..... Does anyone know of a lab preferably in CO, that will test flower samples for people without rec licensing? I'm not scared to send it out of state if I have to, but would prefer keeping it in my state. I did some searching last night and all that I found require licensing.


Not in colorado. That part of the law we fucked up. You must break federal law to get testing, but that organic apple on the grocery shelf, sure you can get that tested.


----------



## SSGrower (May 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> I go about 6-7 weeks from dusting
> Always wait till you see them start to get color..
> I feed my seed plants a higher K & sulfur(as the seeds are growing)
> Hope that helps


That helps alot. I missed the sulfur (used normal doses od epsom) I saw the need for K, but one plant (the c99p x hh) is, was , has been showing a def on new growth I have not yet pinned down, sulfur makes sense, but nothing to do about it now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2019)

I like to pollinate around week 4 because there is more pistils to pollinate. Then usually let them go till I can see the dark beans peeking out of the calyxes. Usually week 8-9 the seeds are cooked bit if I can I let go 70 days.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2019)

I rooted a clone of sour tangie and flowered it right away, look at this funny little thing, that is all.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> How do you decide to chop for seed?


Looks like you got some good answers, I personally squeeze every seed that looks pale, most do not pass this test.


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Not in colorado. That part of the law we fucked up. You must break federal law to get testing, but that organic apple on the grocery shelf, sure you can get that tested.


Well shit..... If anyone knows of any testing options feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

THT said:


> I personally squeeze every seed that looks pale, most do not pass this test.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2019)

Pale seeds have made good pot on my hill. Had a personal Peak Seeds BC Sweet Skunk chucks that were almost all pale and first 5 years about 100% germ and very potent purple homogeneous expression.

A recent Grow was culled seeds I wetted for Sleeskunk F2s and they were all viable and the results were as expected


----------



## Shua1991 (May 17, 2019)

Week 3 started on these Plushberry males. #1
 #2 
#3
#4


----------



## HamNEggs (May 17, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Week 3 started on these Plushberry males.View attachment 4334873 #1
> View attachment 4334912 #2View attachment 4334913
> #3View attachment 4334914
> #4View attachment 4334915


Chunky looking dudes. I love Plushberry


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 18, 2019)

5 of 7 S    Susie Diamond aka Jelly Pie xFireballs testers via Brisco's County @Amos Otis.
Hempy Solo'd and 10/14 From seed to sex.I'll 86 the dudes and up pot the girls,veg another week to 10 days then flip.
Fed MC 600 ppm 500 scale as soon as they got their first set of true leaves.
The 2 taller ones shot up overnight.I was going to repot them as 1 was leaning a bit,hence the plant tag crutch.Got a breeze on them now to strengthen up those mains.I'm keeping my eye on those 2.Could be..........
......................................DUDES!!!
The smallest one popped maybe a week after HER siblings.
*edit - I had the parents listed in reverse.


----------



## nc208 (May 18, 2019)

Goofy Grape
Auto Budders it's that damn good.


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2019)

Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1 #1

Bud structure is a lot like the mothers but wow what a nose.

Southern Slymball #3 @BobBitchen 
 

Meltdown


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Goofy Grape
> Auto Budders it's that damn good.
> View attachment 4335243


Agreed.It is indeed _*That *_damn good.I found what *I *deem to be a keeper out of 3 beans popped.All female.Good yeild- I screwed my gals up with a veg schedule and she still produced.Second run...heh second run.
Bag appeal is there.Great nose,terp city that carries over into the taste.
Potent...it can easily be overdone.The euphoric beedy eyed high can become you happily stuck in your own mind wondering why you've been standing at the refrigerator for 20 minutes with the laundry basket in your hands while thinking about a post you liked and read.

Very nice @nc208.
Rosin? I have yet to squish any of mine.Waiting for my reveg to produce a bit more so I can take clones.I'll flower out the reveg too..lol just to keep the stash right until I can do the regular run of her.


----------



## nc208 (May 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed.It is indeed _*That *_damn good.I found what *I *deem to be a keeper out of 3 beans popped.All female.Good yeild- I screwed my gals up with a veg schedule and she still produced.Second run...heh second run.
> Bag appeal is there.Great nose,terp city that carries over into the taste.
> Potent...it can easily be overdone.The euphoric beedy eyed high can become you happily stuck in your own mind wondering why you've been standing at the refrigerator for 20 minutes with the laundry basket in your hands while thinking about a post you liked and read.
> 
> ...


Yes its rosin, she is so full of terps it turns to budder right away when pressing. I knew her real beauty would come out in the extracts and holy smokes it is some tasty stuff.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2019)

Oran Jones #1 x grape sato, I have a few names I'm kicking around but waiting till a little later when I print out some labels before I commit to any names. The red pistils tell me the pollen has taken and beans are cooking.


On an interesting note the Oran Jones#3 is dry enough I can sneak a puff and this flavor is wild. It is orange rind and Granny Smith apple flavor. More orange on initial hit but green apple on exhale and after taste. I'm digging it, plus it's got balls to the high! It should develop even more in a few weeks in the jar. She should be a nice mix with the grape sato.

Edit: Forgot to add here is update shot for slurricane. Smell isn't very strong still a spicy hint of fruit type smell but she is a fat indica flower. Pretty plant. I've been wanting to run more indica lately so that's a plus.


----------



## klx (May 19, 2019)

Goofy Grape D27, this pheno was topped once and has about 8 tops. The other one i have is a single cola no side branching at all.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 19, 2019)

mom vanilla kush right before chop this morning. heavily seeded with '79 xmass bud pollen with an outside possibly some rogue passion fruit male pollen also got to it on accident.


----------



## Shua1991 (May 19, 2019)

Strawberry Daiquiri F2 tester #1 day 28 12/12. She's been frosty since day 14. Reminds me of sprite remix phenotype with it's lemon-lime-berry smell.  I had to get rid of that one for tendency to herm, it had an excellent high, very upbeat, this one is squat and I trained it easily into a bush, I expect about 4-6 weeks remaining in flower.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2019)

No matter how long I grow,the transformation of the plant never gets old
 
DUM x DCP 
SD x DCP 
Goofy mints 

I think these will get 34 days veg,then flower them in these lil pots.


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

Miel de Regaliz is good for smoking today, I am taking down the indoor cannabis grow. Buzz is similar to headband, flavor is syrupy but not overly sweet a little tart. Very body oriented, feel your hertbeat, not going to black you out with one hit but continuous smoking will puts me to sleep. Could be a good pain reliver, I feel numb but clear.


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

@BigHornBuds
C998 x hh

That good rotten fruit smell. I beat her up and she is kinda funny looking with several half green half purple buds because of the orientation of lighiting she received.
Given a larger container she probably could have handled the light intensity better and not been so beat up in the end.  Gets the badge "Tough Enough".


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Miel de Regaliz is good for smoking today, I am taking down the indoor cannabis grow. Buzz is similar to headband, flavor is syrupy but not overly sweet a little tart. Very body oriented, feel your hertbeat, not going to black you out with one hit but continuous smoking will puts me to sleep. Could be a good pain reliver, I feel numb but clear.


I really like the sounds of that...


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2019)

And bhb Hicock Haze f2 day 80. Shoulda done this one 12/12 from seed too. 3x stretch, faught through the claw. Foxtailing more examples of the light that was too intense imo.
  


 



genuity said:


> I really like the sounds of that...


Quite a bit different than the early girl pheno. Buds are not rocks, structure is not tight but the weight is there, +4oz from a 1.5 gal. They all have tinge of purple, and very little amber at chop. Thank you for the opportunity to grow and smoke these beautiful plants, same to you bhb (except for the beautiful part, that was my fault tho).


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2019)

Gelato #43 AKA Gello 
 
She is a stocky beast,with a very nice explosion of terps that I have not encountered befor..
But it is most definitely up my alley. 
 
First class genetics


----------



## macsnax (May 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gelato #43 AKA Gello
> View attachment 4336585
> She is a stocky beast,with a very nice explosion of terps that I have not encountered befor..
> But it is most definitely up my alley.
> ...


I hear you on the terps. I chopped my gelato 41 last week, it's a very impressive plant. I cannot for the life of me find descriptive words for those smells and flavors. I would say gelato is as close as I could describe it.


----------



## The Mantis (May 20, 2019)

Here's a flower shot of OG Jack #2 (Tahoe OG Kush x Sannie's Jack f7) at 8 weeks. This one is Jack dom and smells like lemonade. She's still got another 3-5 weeks I'm guessing:\


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2019)

Oran Jones #3 is definitely a nice outcome. I had a tester bud the other day and liked so much I had to sneak another piece just now. It was super dry out when I chopped them so had it in jars with lids cracked to slow the dry down. Still too moist to close jars or grind the buds, just tried to grind this bud and it just turned into brick weed suck in the top of the grinder, lol. Still had to chop up the compressed chunks I picked out of the top of the grinder, lol. 

 

Flavor is straight up orange rind on inhale and Granny Smith apple on exhale. And she hits pretty darn good. I'm gonna try to hold this girl for a few more run for sure. I'd like to find another orange smelling male like I had from this group of oran J's to make some f2s.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 20, 2019)

Seen today my coots the one(1976 hippie mafia thai stick/1971 kandahar afgani)/ Pakistani hash plant/chocolate thai 30 year IBL, is a male! 

Im very happy about that, Ill now get to start my Thai Kwon Dro strain, combining all the Thais in the male with all the thais in DJS temple flo cut and probable lemon thai in chemdawg. (fast dank chem pheno, purple badlands #1)
Yet Keeping that crazy frost from all her afghani/pakistani family. Cant wait to see them. Feel great about it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Seen today my coots the one(1976 hippie mafia thai stick/1971 kandahar afgani)/ Pakistani hash plant/chocolate thai 30 year IBL, is a male!
> 
> Im very happy about that, Ill now get to start my Thai Kwon Dro strain, combining all the Thais in the male with all the thais in DJS temple flo cut and probable lemon thai in chemdawg. (fast dank chem pheno, purple badlands #1)
> Yet Keeping that crazy frost from all her afghani/pakistani family. Cant wait to see them. Feel great about it.


I dig the name!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 20, 2019)

This will be the mother of Thai kwon Dro and the purple badlands f2s feminized by my pure BB pheno. Honestly hate that name for this strain, its just not a purp at all for one,in my book at least haha,
so I may have to change the name.to.something.more.simple for my phenos like dawg berries etc.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 20, 2019)

"I dig the name!" @thenotsoesoteric

Haha appreciate it brother, strange enough lately strain names have just been coming to me before I goto sleep at night.
Lmao Ill know the names before I even know what cross is.gonna make them. Hahaha
The most recent one is "Blunt" force trauma, pun intended haha. So far I know ill be using @BobBitchen meltdown keeper, and posssibly not 100% but maybe 88NL#5/91 nevilles haze male f6.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2019)

My 4 MonkeySkunk at 51 days and after early topping look like crossed Menorahs with extremely hard buds still swelling with few new pistils. Some fade and trichs are 80% clear, 10% cloudy and 10% amber. Plants are more ready looking than the trickes.
These things stink like Sulfur or a Kraft pulp mill. Add some pine and cedar and lemon and fuel that come in waves. As loud as Space Monkey bu more sour. Lots of trichs and sticky like a fly ribbon and gooey.


----------



## SCJedi (May 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gelato #43 AKA Gello
> View attachment 4336585
> She is a stocky beast,with a very nice explosion of terps that I have not encountered befor..
> But it is most definitely up my alley.
> ...


Beautiful, that is incredibly uniform coloring!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> "I dig the name!" @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Haha appreciate it brother, strange enough lately strain names have just been coming to me before I goto sleep at night.
> Lmao Ill know the names before I even know what cross is.gonna make them. Hahaha
> The most recent one is "Blunt" force trauma, pun intended haha. So far I know ill be using @BobBitchen meltdown keeper, and posssibly not 100% but maybe 88NL#5/91 nevilles haze male f6.


That meltdown will definitely cause some blunt trauma!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That meltdown will definitely cause some blunt trauma!


Haha hell yea! and from what I hear of that true 88NL/91NH supposedly the warning label that originally came with it is still in place. Haha the only strain to my knowledge that ever had one as well, we Will.see tho I got alot of possible matches. Hahaha


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> ..... Does anyone know of a lab in CO, that will test flower sample.


Possibly. Will let you know soon. Have a group studio420 in Denver that guy comes and tests.


----------



## macsnax (May 21, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Possibly. Will let you know soon. Have a group studio420 in Denver that guy comes and tests.


Way cool of you to speak up, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @BigHornBuds
> C998 x hh
> View attachment 4336570
> That good rotten fruit smell. I beat her up and she is kinda funny looking with several half green half purple buds because of the orientation of lighiting she received.View attachment 4336571
> Given a larger container she probably could have handled the light intensity better and not been so beat up in the end. View attachment 4336572 Gets the badge "Tough Enough".


Any fruit smells will be from the C99, looks like they’ll dry up to some nice nugs . 


SSGrower said:


> And bhb Hicock Haze f2 day 80. Shoulda done this one 12/12 from seed too. 3x stretch, faught through the claw. Foxtailing more examples of the light that was too intense imo.
> View attachment 4336581 View attachment 4336581
> View attachment 4336582
> 
> ...


I would have chopped that hairy bitch, 
I need to find time to go through the seeds I saved to find the winners n make more . 
The HHf2 have to many of the hairy long phenos .


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2019)

Some people think they’re crazy 
The moose is the most dangerous animal in North America. Add momma with baby’s and we up the anti. 

I know I’m straight crazy ! It didn’t feel like my day to die , and I’m not one to pass up an opportunity. Once in a lifetime chance to touch a baby moose with mom watching not 20 yards away 

Living the dream


----------



## macsnax (May 21, 2019)

Well at least she didn't come tap dance on you, lol. Way cool, they're pretty cute when they're little.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Some people think they’re crazy View attachment 4337043
> The moose is the most dangerous animal in North America. Add momma with baby’s and we up the anti.
> 
> I know I’m straight crazy ! View attachment 4337045It didn’t feel like my day to die , and I’m not one to pass up an opportunity. Once in a lifetime chance to touch a baby moose with mom watching not 20 yards away
> ...


you are one with nature my son


----------



## SSGrower (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Any fruit smells will be from the C99, looks like they’ll dry up to some nice nugs .
> 
> 
> I would have chopped that hairy bitch,
> ...


Not a fruit I can identify, perhaps something on the c99p but the sweetness on c998 is more chocolate.

I wonder if a gradual transition would help the structure, formation and overall health of the HH? The 3x increase in above ground plant size at onset of flower would have been slowed and flower time extended, but based on what? If its still throwin pistils that late they arent mature, a ime a gradual transition to flower (up to 30 days) extends flower time compared to 12/12 immediate switch (unless uou shift your counting to start 3/4 the way through the gradual transition). This extension of time may be exactly what these everthowing pistil strains may need? That said, I think the transition would have to start when plant hits 4th or 5th node for the hh to avoid having it be 6ft tall.


----------



## SSGrower (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Some people think they’re crazy View attachment 4337043
> The moose is the most dangerous animal in North America. Add momma with baby’s and we up the anti.
> 
> I know I’m straight crazy ! View attachment 4337045It didn’t feel like my day to die , and I’m not one to pass up an opportunity. Once in a lifetime chance to touch a baby moose with mom watching not 20 yards away
> ...


Straight up goosbumbs.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Some people think they’re crazy View attachment 4337043
> The moose is the most dangerous animal in North America. Add momma with baby’s and we up the anti.
> 
> I know I’m straight crazy ! View attachment 4337045It didn’t feel like my day to die , and I’m not one to pass up an opportunity. Once in a lifetime chance to touch a baby moose with mom watching not 20 yards away
> ...


Not only was it a once in a lifetime for you but also for the moose, spiritual moment on both sides. The way life was meant to be.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Not a fruit I can identify, perhaps something on the c99p but the sweetness on c998 is more chocolate.
> 
> I wonder if a gradual transition would help the structure, formation and overall health of the HH? The 3x increase in above ground plant size at onset of flower would have been slowed and flower time extended, but based on what? If its still throwin pistils that late they arent mature, a ime a gradual transition to flower (up to 30 days) extends flower time compared to 12/12 immediate switch (unless uou shift your counting to start 3/4 the way through the gradual transition). This extension of time may be exactly what these everthowing pistil strains may need? That said, I think the transition would have to start when plant hits 4th or 5th node for the hh to avoid having it be 6ft tall.


The C99p was the pineapple pheno, I could see how the C998 would smell like chocolate to some, to me it was more cheese n musty cologne. 

what do you mean by a gradual transition?


----------



## SSGrower (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The C99p was the pineapple pheno, I could see how the C998 would smell like chocolate to some, to me it was more cheese n musty cologne.
> 
> what do you mean by a gradual transition?


A gradual shift of daylight hours.
Given an 18/6 veg cycle and 12/12 flower cycle taking that 6 hr difference if done over 30 days equates to 6 min less daylight per day at sunrise and sunset. Using the arduino I enter the number of days I want to transition over and it does the rest.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> A gradual shift of daylight hours.
> Given an 18/6 veg cycle and 12/12 flower cycle taking that 6 hr difference if done over 30 days equates to 6 min less daylight per day at sunrise and sunset. Using the arduino I enter the number of days I want to transition over and it does the rest.


I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12... 
I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12. 

Right now my focus is big yields ASAP. 
Less vegging, less trimming .


----------



## outliergenetix (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12...
> I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12.
> 
> Right now my focus is big yields ASAP.
> Less vegging, less trimming .


sorry to jump in, especially withou tme reading everything said so far, but in my experiencei feel like flower set happens quicker one of two ways, at least with some strains.

the first and most consistent way is to give 24 full hours of dark or more before the flip. i think there is actual science behind this one to. something to do with auxins or other hormones i think. that one dark period makes the plant 'forget' what stage it is in and it kicks right into whatever stage you start back up with. in this case flowering

the second way i have noticed, but subjectively albeit, is 18/6 seems to allow for a fatser flower set, but this is not optimal because you are slowing veg growth. i noticed the faster flower set by accident because i was always a 24/0 guy but space made me do things to keep plants smaller because i was running out of veg space. i would keep them in solos longer fdor example and i cut back to 18/6. it seems since i did this i set flowers closer to a week than 2


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 21, 2019)

Meltdown #3. Lime pheno.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12...
> I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12.
> 
> Right now my focus is big yields ASAP.
> Less vegging, less trimming .


Those are two of the traits I look for with regards to breeding, good yield and good bud to leaf ratio.

Indicas are nice but they can throw way too many leaves which takes a lifetime to harvest.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2019)

Mango puff f4 
 

Pudding pop (forum cut x dosido) 
 

Mango pop sounds delicious 

I don't really look for any traits, I just want to get high & taste some good buds at the end...
No rush,no fuss.


----------



## Aheadatime (May 21, 2019)

Black mamba x Caesar, both from exotic genetix. Smell is reallly hard to describe, but it's base is sweet citrus.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 21, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> This will be the mother of Thai kwon Dro and the purple badlands f2s feminized by my pure BB pheno. Honestly hate that name for this strain, its just not a purp at all for one,in my book at least haha,
> so I may have to change the name.to.something.more.simple for my phenos like dawg berries etc.
> View attachment 4336788


How about low ankle sprain for the name??? Hey,I like the way that rhymes!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 21, 2019)

@Frank Nitty lol I musta been drunk as shit when I made this account, and somehow its the only one I can remember email and password for, dont remember making this name or account tho.
I got alot of accounts on here the oldezt prolly going back 12 years or more.. lol


----------



## C-theGrower (May 21, 2019)

All three lady have reach the second scog net. With some pre flower as well. Check it out.


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12...
> I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12.
> 
> Right now my focus is big yields ASAP.
> Less vegging, less trimming .


I can confirm you are correct.
However, extending the time or esentially slowing down the stretch may have reduced the severity of the claw, or allowed me to react in a more timely fashion. Carrying a healty plant into flower vs. one that is stressed has critical impacts. Then for the everthoewing pistils the longer flower time could actually be a benifit for the plant. Either way if it works or dosn't, HH not seeming to be a good fit for your objectives, it aint gonna be an easy trim.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2019)

Just chopped 2/4 MonkeySkunk at 53 days with maybe 15% amber, 25% cloudy and 60% clear. Trichs go very quickly through cloudy stage. All swelled calyxes and virtually no new pistils. Remaining 2 still making a few flowers. Fuel and Cedar/Pine smells and pepper. Every bit as loud as Space Monkey. Average size with extremely good bud to waste ratio.

Sleeskunk F2s will have more room in veg as I put 3 Peak Northern Lights in flower tent.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

The old school breeders recommend to stay away from 18/6 12/12, as it produces a generic product.

Which is what ive been so mad about for last 10 years is 2 many flavors not enough buzz.

If you wanna bring out sativa traits you may wanna veg @ 14 1/2 hours. Etc.

This is the reason I do what I call "true test" outdoors. And even still thats limited to my native area, and what IT brings out in the plants, which is awesome btw lol


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meltdown #3. Lime pheno.
> View attachment 4337219





LowAnkle said:


> The old school breeders recommend to stay away from 18/6 12/12, as it produces a generic product.
> 
> Which is what ive been so mad about for last 10 years is 2 many flavors not enough buzz.
> 
> ...


not disputing this but i never heard it, and i also don't by default put allot of stock in even what reputable old breeders say as many are simply cannabis ppl not agriculture ppl or biologists. there are way way too many accepted as truth old wives tales believed to be fact still today based on reputable ppl within the community saying they are true. i have heard legends like dj short say stuff that is utter nonsense for example


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

@BigHornBuds ^^^^^^^^
I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12... 
I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12. 

Right now my focus is big yields ASAP. 
Less vegging, less trimming .


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

yea then 18/6 is not the way to go if you want a fast turnaround


LowAnkle said:


> @BigHornBuds ^^^^^^^^
> I think it would be a waste, I veg 24-0 or 18-6 , then 12/12...
> I think it would just add cost per gram . I think it would extend the veg time. And you won’t see real budding till your closer to the 12/12.
> 
> ...


yea you want 24/0 or 22/2 if you buy into the plants need a "break" philosphy as anything other than those would definite;y slow you turnaround down i'd imagine


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

@outl


outliergenetix said:


> not disputing this but i never heard it, and i also don't by default put allot of stock in even what reputable old breeders say as many are simply cannabis ppl not agriculture ppl or biologists. there are way way too many accepted as truth old wives tales believed to be fact still today based on reputable ppl within the community saying they are true. i have heard legends like dj short say stuff that is utter nonsense for example


Well im a bit of a true home scientist my self cousin.
And im Extremly disappointed in what these so called scientist label as actual science, its a joke. No games, joke worthy on a true reality level of thinking.

For example: you "believe" you know large 6 ft is... but in true reality, the only understanding that comes from is the human preception. Not even knowing how.large earth is, its most likely what we call microscopic.

We A group of un earthly beings, in the sense of nothing else on earth can communicate on inteligence, make music, fire, mirrors, wepons, or make a conscious decision even.
Then you got a group of scientist that will try to convince people of E.T,s while.detouring other humans away from the thought of angels being real, even tho under scientific terms they are one in the same. Lol.
So when you speak of anything science talk to me about true science.not some.group of fools that gained a fake title, in order to call themselfs something they're not, in the 1 true reality.
Did the man who invented collage goto collage?

My life is a more accurate study in and on all levels, compared to a 3 month scientific test/study on the mind, Ive done a 30 year test lol


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> @outl
> 
> 
> Well im a bit of a true home scientist my self cousin.
> ...


lol, well now you sound like me believe it or not. i preach what you say all the time, and i will add science by it's own definition cannot acheive it's goal of answering anything because ultimately humans cannot process all the facts and observations science 'discovers' so trying to create some unifying theory thru science is impossible since it is beyond the ability of the human brain to consider all these these things at once. there is more but it's too long to get into why, but trust me man we are on the same page here. all i meant was there are ppl who based off their status alone are given way too much power in what is accepted as fact. i wasnt really dragging science into it per se


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

Lmao Hell yea I feel you @outliergenetics

But thats why I dont bring in those titles into my thoughts, they the ones I stay clear of actually. Lol

Ill trust a true farmer whos been actually testing for 40+ years word, over any fool looking under a microscope who lost all common sence at age 10 lol

Intelligence and education are two differnt realms, I am.not educated. Happy to say lmao


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lmao Hell yea I feel you @outliergenetics
> 
> But thats why I dont bring in those titles into my thoughts, they the ones I stay clear of actually. Lol
> 
> ...


arrogance tho is the bane of experience because when you have both arrogance always wins and reduces the accuracy and value of tha experience. in other words some ppl just like to hear themselves talk and their experience just gives them a willing audience


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

outliergenetix said:


> arrogance tho is the bane of experience because when you have both arrogance always wins and reduces the accuracy and value of tha experience. in other words some ppl just like to hear themselves talk and their experience just gives them a willing audience


A person, who is a know it all ... if they lack one thing, then they lack everything.... I agree.
"The curse of the know it all" maybe better said.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

Lost my mind along time ago, I love them semi cougers tho.
This woman is a str8 fine.n country 40. 5'4 light weight, unbelivalble ass, n tits, real used to be a cheerleader whore face, small feet, great smile,Shes married, but she told me they getting a divorce. Too late to worry at this point shes turned me on daily, lol hope my lil chic dont find out. Feels good to let it out tho.(wed) @AmosOtis


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lost my mind along time ago, I love them semi cougers tho.
> This woman is a str8 fine.n country 40. 5'4 light weight, unbelivalble ass, n tits, real used to be a cheerleader whore face, small feet, great smile,Shes married, but she told me they getting a divorce. Too late to worry at this point shes turned me on daily, lol hope my lil chic dont find out. Feels good to let it out tho.(wed) @AmosOtis
> 
> View attachment 4337831


Be careful with that one dude!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Be careful with that one dude!!!


Ur 1000% correct fr. Lol
I know to be worried when they dont seem crazy and they this fine at that age, somethings gotta be up. Im just waiting.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ur 1000% correct fr. Lol
> I know to be worried when they dont seem crazy and they this fine at that age, somethings gotta be up. Im just waiting.


Keep your head on a swivel and your hand on your heat!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 22, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Keep your head on a swivel and your hand on your heat!!!


Now u speaking my language PM for a pack of seeds.


----------



## outliergenetix (May 22, 2019)

i figured i'd throw up a lil seeded larf of still wet, 3 days into drying vanilla kush i posted the other day when i chopped it. i'll post one of those here so you dont need to go back and look lol. got me pretyy baked and was pretty smooth for a wet plant. creeper high, super mello, at first i was kinda not feeling much then suddenly i heard all the birds chirping and shit focused like a lazer and my body started to really relax then i thought to myself...."ohhhhh she's a creeper. "

she is seeded with some xmass bud for sure but as i said there is likely some passion fruit pollen on her to because she was in a pot i thought was a female so the seeds are a pot luck of those two
poss fathers....where is maury povich when you need him?


----------



## Tito#1 (May 22, 2019)

Mimosa f2 gifted to me by @HydroRed the ones in the back . And black mamba (black dog x jelly pie) testers by @Amos Otis we've been having some shity weather here but finally some sunshine.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2019)

One thing I'm noticing on the recent pollen chuck is that the fluffier moth antenna like pistils on the blackberry b dog was much more effective at catching pollen than the thinner wire like pistils on the lvtk and oj#1.

The bbb dog looks to be seeded the fudge out, same with the oj#1 but the lvtk is making me nervous because I dumped a shit load of pollen on her but she doesn't seem to be showing as much in the way of pistils receding/changing color. There is still plenty of red pistils on the lvtk but I was expecting to see more. Maybe it's just taking longer for the pollen to make it to the calyx on the lvtk?

bbb dog, hard to see the pistils but down low you can see they are a bit fuzzy
 

here is the lvtk 1st and oj#1 (2nd pic), the pistils are less fuzzy more wire like


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One thing I'm noticing on the recent pollen chuck is that the fluffier moth antenna like pistils on the blackberry b dog was much more effective at catching pollen than the thinner wire like pistils on the lvtk and oj#1.
> 
> The bbb dog looks to be seeded the fudge out
> View attachment 4337968


Coincidentally, black dog was the biggest yielder of beans in the 8 strain jelly pie project.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Coincidentally, black dog was the biggest yielder of beans in the 8 strain jelly pie project.


She's got them thick hairs.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (May 23, 2019)

Did you just open pollenate or selective pollenate a branch with a small paint brush? Bags to seal in pollen for 24 hrs. Then use water spray to knock of excess pollen?


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2019)

Long ago I had some kind of Dutch Haze that sometimes had incredibly long pistils. Looked super exotic. Buds were fairly firm for Sativa dom and trichs never really showed much amber but the pistils were remarkable.

I don’t think that our plants need a rest period as some do and have used 17 to 24 hours lights on and usually use 18 to 20 hours on. Going from 24/0 to 20/4 don’t seem to make much difference so I cut a few hours to lessen electric cost. Plants here will slow just a bit under about 18 hours.

I do also flower at 10/14 which has been serving me well for 2 years. This schedule seems to knock a few days of flower time but not with all strains, yield unaffected.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Did you just open pollenate or selective pollenate a branch with a small paint brush? Bags to seal in pollen for 24 hrs. Then use water spray to knock of excess pollen?


I used a qtip and pollinated most of the buds. I didnt bother spraying because all plants in the tent are mom plants.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Mango puff f4
> View attachment 4337286
> 
> Pudding pop (forum cut x dosido)
> ...


When you dropping these or doing any future projects with theses?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 23, 2019)

death dagga(deathstar x zamal) male #3 almost ready for collection. This line really interests me, but I've yet to try any buds. 3/4 males.
All 3 males have had thin blades with strong, funky stem rubs. This was best structure. #1 was carrot smelling.

Have 1 female two weeks in, as well. Finally!


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> When you dropping these or doing any future projects with theses?


You know it..


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One thing I'm noticing on the recent pollen chuck is that the fluffier moth antenna like pistils on the blackberry b dog was much more effective at catching pollen than the thinner wire like pistils on the lvtk and oj#1.
> 
> The bbb dog looks to be seeded the fudge out, same with the oj#1 but the lvtk is making me nervous because I dumped a shit load of pollen on her but she doesn't seem to be showing as much in the way of pistils receding/changing color. There is still plenty of red pistils on the lvtk but I was expecting to see more. Maybe it's just taking longer for the pollen to make it to the calyx on the lvtk?
> 
> ...


The start of something frosty!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> The start of something frosty!!!


Thank you!

Im excited to see what comes from these crosses. The lvtk kicks out frosty plants and Im hoping the black dogs put out them terps. 

Just crossing my fingers that no recessive herm traits come to life. Heres to hoping


----------



## The Mantis (May 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She's got them thick hairs.


Funny y'all are talking about hairs on the buds. I just noticed the other day I have 2 dread breads flowering now and one has slightly thinner than average hairs and the other is super hairy the thickest hairs I've seen on a bud. I'll try to post some pics later after the light turns on.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

Candy rain 
 
From the clone guy


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Candy rain
> View attachment 4338794
> From the clone guy


Combining 2 strains I’d love to have the chance of growing. Do you know if the Gelato used in that is 33 or Cookies own cut?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 24, 2019)

This my first time with sts, followed the instructions, ive sprayed my girl 2X alredy, shes a week n a half into flowering and appears just like a normal female, got hairs popping out instead of balls. 
Any ideas? Or is this normal at first?


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Combining 2 strains I’d love to have the chance of growing. Do you know if the Gelato used in that is 33 or Cookies own cut?


Not sure,I know they talk/posted about it at some point on IG.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not sure,I know they talk/posted about it at some point on IG.


Sounds good. IG is something I just don’t use and the sig other scoffed at the idea I was going to create one solely for canna purposes. She was skeptical to say the least...

Just have been waiting to get the Larry Bird into the stable and Pound Cake certainly piqued my interest when it dropped.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sounds good. IG is something I just don’t use and the sig other scoffed at the idea I was going to create one solely for canna purposes. She was skeptical to say the least...


Yeah IG as of late has been going South..
Good information if you remember hashtags,or follow IG stories...

I don't post much on IG, I like the forum feel better (not so advertise-y)


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2019)

Instagram just confuses the shit out of me but I can at least get around here and like forums.


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2019)

Just chopped third of four MonkeySkunk at 55 days. Threw 1 nanner at I think, 5 weeks and that was it. Chunky nugs that just stink of turpentine and fuel and more and almost overwhelming upon being chopped and in veg tent so Air fun’s through filter! These are extremely sticky plants. Again there are few cloudy trichs and more n more amber which go to brown center in clear head, whack!

5 Sleeskunk F2s from Sativa mom all have narrow leaves and fairly light structure in veg. It will take some time to make room in flower tent. They are all that lime green Skunk color(half Skunk #1).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2019)

lvtk bud full of seeds starting to swell

Here is the full plant covered in buds like the one above, fully seeded.Here is the blackberry black dog, seeded up as well
 
and finally the oran #1 fully seeded


----------



## The Mantis (May 25, 2019)

Too Buku v1 #3 [(Vietnam Black/Thai #3) x Herijuana] stretch male is flowering out a little more interesting than the v2 half sister TB#26. Chucked this one about 7 years ago with my first attempt at a F1 hybrid using extreme sativa/indica parents. The VBTs went 14+ weeks and were my second longest strain to flower out. The Herijuana all finished around 45 days are were my quickest strain (I even harvested some at 42 days I believe). 

Vietnam Black/Thai #3 was a gangly/tall looser bud sativa that was a little more fruity, where as the VBT#1 was a bigger bud surprise from the line, had a peppery smell to it, and finished quicker. I thought the #3 (v1) cross would get a looser bud but it looks like the plant is stacking nicer with some bigger swelling buds than the v2 with the more swole momma Kind of backwards from what I was expecting. And the smell on the v1 is a really sweet pineapple/lemon kind of smell which neither parents had. This is fun so I'm going to try to explore making more true f1 hybrids.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 25, 2019)

Here is the chosen Royal Abduction male for the f2s, been topped once, From the begining he was the biggest and most hardy and squat, and just like his dad as soon as you pull.him out you start smelling funk.
His dad is str8 true skunk smell, his more of a chem.d funk.
Got 2 confirmed females, and 6 more that just got put into flower week after them.

The females have out grown him now of course bc I dont take my males to bigger pots than that.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 25, 2019)

Accidental breeding has went down.
Vet says she shld be 100% fine.(my main concern) alot of legends in pedigree like Excalibur the 65k american bully, purple casnova, shaq diesel, esse loco, and many more, lines going back to the 1930s. Both parents are tri gene carriers.
Gr champs, and champs on all.sides.
Only 6 to 7 months in pics.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Accidental breeding has went down.
> Vet says she shld be 100% fine.(my main concern) alot of legends in pedigree like Excalibur the 65k american bully, purple casnova, shaq diesel, esse loco, and many more, lines going back to the 1930s. Both parents are tri gene carriers.
> Gr champs, and champs on all.sides.
> Only 6 to 7 months in pics.
> ...


Nice looking puppers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2019)

Not sure if I reported it on this thread but I did receive my order frim attitude with the female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk. Probably pop those c99 towards end of july and find the best pineapple out of the 4 beans. 

Then I plan on reversing an lvtk clone soon as it roots and vegs a bit. Hit the lvtk pollen to best pineapple. Then in fall Ill pop peaks c99 and find a good male, possibly a female too, and cross the two company's c99 see if I can get a mostly pineapple offering. The cross that with lvtk to add resin.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Accidental breeding has went down.
> Vet says she shld be 100% fine.(my main concern) alot of legends in pedigree like Excalibur the 65k american bully, purple casnova, shaq diesel, esse loco, and many more, lines going back to the 1930s. Both parents are tri gene carriers.
> Gr champs, and champs on all.sides.
> Only 6 to 7 months in pics.
> ...


Woof woof!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if I reported it on this thread but I did receive my order frim attitude with the female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk. Probably pop those c99 towards end of july and find the best pineapple out of the 4 beans.
> 
> Then I plan on reversing an lvtk clone soon as it roots and vegs a bit. Hit the lvtk pollen to best pineapple. Then in fall Ill pop peaks c99 and find a good male, possibly a female too, and cross the two company's c99 see if I can get a mostly pineapple offering. The cross that with lvtk to add resin.


Ive grown good.shit from them but these days im at war with any out of country breeders lol, I really enjoy independent USA products. I cant wait till one of my testers runs myn against sweet seeds side.by side lol oh I wanna dominate. Alpha male genetics shld be my company name. Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (May 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice looking puppers!


Pups be available in sept. I know u fkin growers can afford it lol dual registered abkc ukc.


----------



## colocowboy (May 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if I reported it on this thread but I did receive my order frim attitude with the female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk. Probably pop those c99 towards end of july and find the best pineapple out of the 4 beans.
> 
> Then I plan on reversing an lvtk clone soon as it roots and vegs a bit. Hit the lvtk pollen to best pineapple. Then in fall Ill pop peaks c99 and find a good male, possibly a female too, and cross the two company's c99 see if I can get a mostly pineapple offering. The cross that with lvtk to add resin.


I crossed a really nice og 18 to a pineapple c99 resin bearing male, just getting my first test run, fairly uniform, fast, and fairly frosty. Fruity and floral with gas in the bottom. I tried a lil nut that broke off when trimming with no cure it was smooth and reminiscent of the smell with a nice og finish. Good genetics to pair up! This is about 50 days or so. Two slightly different expressions, one was bushier like dad, one was a more of a midget pine tree shape. Both were lst in a .95 gal square pot on happy frog amended with dry amendments tilled into top layer. Supersoil ingredients watered with mycos, enzymes , and bacteria plus grow big for ewc.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure if I reported it on this thread but I did receive my order frim attitude with the female seeds c99 and dna lemon skunk. Probably pop those c99 towards end of july and find the best pineapple out of the 4 beans.
> 
> Then I plan on reversing an lvtk clone soon as it roots and vegs a bit. Hit the lvtk pollen to best pineapple. Then in fall Ill pop peaks c99 and find a good male, possibly a female too, and cross the two company's c99 see if I can get a mostly pineapple offering. The cross that with lvtk to add resin.


You guys are something else... In a good way though...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ive grown good.shit from them but these days im at war with any out of country breeders lol, I really enjoy independent USA products. I cant wait till one of my testers runs myn against sweet seeds side.by side lol oh I wanna dominate. Alpha male genetics shld be my company name. Haha


Great name!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I crossed a really nice og 18 to a pineapple c99 resin bearing male, just getting my first test run, fairly uniform, fast, and fairly frosty. Fruity and floral with gas in the bottom. I tried a lil nut that broke off when trimming with no cure it was smooth and reminiscent of the smell with a nice og finish. Good genetics to pair up! This is about 50 days or so. Two slightly different expressions, one was bushier like dad, one was a more of a midget pine tree shape. Both were lst in a .95 gal square pot on happy frog amended with dry amendments tilled into top layer. Supersoil ingredients watered with mycos, enzymes , and bacteria plus grow big for ewc.
> View attachment 4339682 View attachment 4339686


Looking nice. The c99 is a well work strain and seems to cross well. Cheers man


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

My Floozy mom was better at making seeds,than the Ogee triangle mom I picked
 
 

Only one of the Ogee triangle has a tail,not to my liking at all... but I'll give them a few more days.


----------



## macsnax (May 26, 2019)

Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. View attachment 4339810


Dick Dietrick


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


Double Dawg Biscuits


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 26, 2019)

PDawg Cream


----------



## LowAnkle (May 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> My Floozy mom was better at making seeds,than the Ogee triangle mom I picked
> View attachment 4339784
> View attachment 4339785
> 
> Only one of the Ogee triangle has a tail,not to my liking at all... but I'll give them a few more days.





macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


Dawg treats


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


Creamy Stardawg.


----------



## Terps420 (May 26, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Accidental breeding has went down.
> Vet says she shld be 100% fine.(my main concern) alot of legends in pedigree like Excalibur the 65k american bully, purple casnova, shaq diesel, esse loco, and many more, lines going back to the 1930s. Both parents are tri gene carriers.
> Gr champs, and champs on all.sides.
> Only 6 to 7 months in pics.
> ...


Beautiful dogs dude! Mans best friend and SECURITY SYSTEMS all in 1..lol. I pitty the fool that tresspasses on ur property.. The bottom pic with tail straight out, looks awesome. Thx for sharing


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen are starting to show on these 
(sundea driver#10 xdulce cherry punch)


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


 Purple people eaters...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Purple people eaters...


Velvet dawg treats...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

2 purple dawgs


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Royal purple dawgs... Now that's majestic!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 26, 2019)

Double Purple Dawg Treats... Ive got a million of names for u!!! This is like naming a song for me...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> My Floozy mom was better at making seeds,than the Ogee triangle mom I picked
> View attachment 4339784
> View attachment 4339785
> 
> Only one of the Ogee triangle has a tail,not to my liking at all... but I'll give them a few more days.


If you need a guy just as stubborn as those beans, to coax a few open, hit me up.



colocowboy said:


> I crossed a really nice og 18 to a pineapple c99 resin bearing male, just getting my first test run, fairly uniform, fast, and fairly frosty. Fruity and floral with gas in the bottom. I tried a lil nut that broke off when trimming with no cure it was smooth and reminiscent of the smell with a nice og finish. Good genetics to pair up! This is about 50 days or so. Two slightly different expressions, one was bushier like dad, one was a more of a midget pine tree shape. Both were lst in a .95 gal square pot on happy frog amended with dry amendments tilled into top layer. Supersoil ingredients watered with mycos, enzymes , and bacteria plus grow big for ewc.
> View attachment 4339682 View attachment 4339686


Man, that og 18. My buddy had an amazing cut from a pack of rp/dna about 10 years ago. So good. Tough to clone.

Sounds like a nice cross!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


pfunk-n-cream


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


I 2nd @LowAnkle with something along the lines of Dawgy Treats, Dawg Biscuits, Dawgy Cookies...etc


----------



## C-theGrower (May 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Found a cnc x purple stardawg seed in a bud from a branch I took early. I pollinated 4 branches for enough seeds to look for a male. That was really the sole purpose of these. My thing is if I start using a male out of these, I need a name for this cross, so I can label that cross. Anyone that feels like it can toss some strain name ideas out there. Lineage goes cookies n cream x stardawg x purple stardawg. If I pick someone's name suggestion, I'll give them a 12 pack of these beans. Bonus mendo breath nug in the pic. View attachment 4339810


Scooby Doobie snacks


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2019)

Ok, lots of cool name options to choose from, there were quite a few good ones too. But I think I'm going to have to go with "double dawg biscuits" genuity's suggestion. It just seemed too fitting to not use it. I'll have some seeds up for grabs here in the future if anyone was playing along for some seeds.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 27, 2019)

Heres one of the RA females, taken after the sire with the bushyness and strong smell when taken out of the room, gonna keep those traits alive. Been topped once to keep same height as younger siblings.


Since Ill have the pollen at the right time for both breeding right now ill go ahead and interchange a branch of each, in one room is the RA f2s, in the other is The one/paki hp/ choc thai X purple badlands = thai kwon dro.
So ill also have RA X with PB and TO/php/chocthai X RA as some "who knows"testers. Haha.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2019)

Archive has scooby snacks

I did a (dog treats) 
  
Grown by @BobBitchen


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2019)

Scooby snacks is a pretty good one if you ever have a chance to smoke or grow. I've only smoked it, but it was pretty nice.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Scooby snacks is a pretty good one if you ever have a chance to smoke or grow. I've only smoked it, but it was pretty nice.


This is true...

It's great in crosses also(almond cookies)


----------



## The Mantis (May 27, 2019)

Thinking through some new pollen chucks and leaning towards chucking some true f1s. 

*x Kandahar Afghan*
- Vintage Pakistani
- Big Sur Holy Weed
- 1979 Christmas Tree Bud
- Dread Bread
- Too Buku (Herijuana x Vietnam Black/Thai)
- Monkey Balls (Deep Chunk)
- Zamaldelica
- NL5xHaze
- Nigerian Sunshine
- Sannie's Jack

Might be way overzealous....don't need a million seeds lol. Anything look stupid or decent?


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thinking through some new pollen chucks and leaning towards chucking some true f1s.
> 
> *x Kandahar Afghan*
> - Vintage Pakistani
> ...


Only one I am familiar with is the sannies jack..
I still got some blue hammer seeds from that shop.

But they all sound good to me.


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thinking through some new pollen chucks and leaning towards chucking some true f1s.
> 
> *x Kandahar Afghan*
> - Vintage Pakistani
> ...


The k. Afghani x Xmas bud caught my eye pretty quick.


----------



## Terps420 (May 27, 2019)

macsnax said:


> The k. Afghani x Xmas bud caught my eye pretty quick.


Kandahar afghani x Vintage afghani.? I love my squat indicas.


----------



## SCJedi (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thinking through some new pollen chucks and leaning towards chucking some true f1s.
> 
> *x Kandahar Afghan*
> - Vintage Pakistani
> ...


Xmas bud, BSHW, the Paki, and the Afgan. 

I'd love to get a cut of the BSHW. PM if you wanna do a trade of some kind


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2019)

So far so good for this accidental cross of Sour Larry Pebbles 3 x Wedding Cake Bx1

#1

More Cake in nose but bud structure of the mother

#2
 
Smells like gas, this is a trait from the mother but seems to be on steroids with this pheno

These Disco Biscuits are from a UK company called Underground Originals / UGORG, mainly crosses of UK elites but this one is using GSC bagseed from the US x (Cheese x Livers (Blues)

Disco 
#2
 

#3
 

#4
 

First controlled chuck using a couple of Seed Junky males (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11 and Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1) with a couple of my favourite females (Mint Julep (Mint Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush F2) and Adhesive (GG4 x Og Nepali x Goji f3). Harvested a few seeds, only hit a couple of sites per cross and hit the Adhesive first, which shows in the returns, I've had more seeds from accidents lol but will be popping these in the coming weeks, maybe cross them all together. I'm flowering a couple of female SC x KM #11 and Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1 and liking what they're all putting out so should be interesting. 

Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
 

Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
 

Mint Juelp x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
 

Mint Julpe x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)


----------



## LowAnkle (May 27, 2019)

Old school Pure blueberry pheno of purple badlands. Awesome effect.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 27, 2019)

Compared to the fast chem pheno.


----------



## C-theGrower (May 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Archive has scooby snacks
> 
> I did a (dog treats)
> View attachment 4340371 View attachment 4340372
> Grown by @BobBitchen


Look at the nugs size on that lady.. hell yeah man. kill it my dude @BobBitchen


----------



## LowAnkle (May 27, 2019)

Sire of Thai Kwon dro,
The one/pakistani hp/choclate thai 30 year IBL, this is the earliest pollen dropper ive had yet, dropped pollen in only 12 to 13 days after switch. I alredy hit 4 or 5 branches, but so little hairs, ill be hitting them 2 or 3 more times.


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

Just put 6 Peak Seeds BC Kush x Northern Lights F2s in the wet towel for planting Wednesday. Need to use some of my older seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2019)

Smoking on some oj#3 yesterday after a couple weeks of drying and what not and she is the strongest orange I've had in a minute. Definitely stronger than any of the tangerine power females. This oj#3 hits harder than the tp's as well. More of a sativa buzz on it too.


My good friend digitally doodled me a new logo with a much cooler ninja than my previous attempt, he has a handful of seeds too. I think these gold packs pop more than the matte green ones I have as well. Gonna get some stickers made up and maybe a few shirts for shits and giggles since I have to pay the artwork fee anyway. I'll rock the T's as long as I'm not at work, lol narc ass mofos.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Smoking on some oj#3 yesterday after a couple weeks of drying and what not and she is the strongest orange I've had in a minute. Definitely stronger than any of the tangerine power females. This oj#3 hits harder than the tp's as well. More of a sativa buzz on it too.
> View attachment 4340838
> 
> My good friend digitally doodled me a new logo with a much cooler ninja than my previous attempt, he has a handful of seeds too. I think these gold packs pop more than the matte green ones I have as well. Gonna get some stickers made up and maybe a few shirts for shits and giggles since I have to pay the artwork fee anyway. I'll rock the T's as long as I'm not at work, lol narc ass mofos.
> View attachment 4340839


Man I need som1 that can help me like that, if u can put me in touch with any1 its much appreciated. I had one guy claim he was graphic designer and coder, and he cldnt present one piece of work, he claimed he was working on for me, I even drew some sketches for the guy lol

Mazar i sharif(swami high pinene pheno) X 1976 lime green guerrero about 4 ft tall right now. Super hardy.
 
Yogi 2.0 (blue ocra/theone/88nl5/91NH/theblack also super hardy about 4 ft.


----------



## ky farmer (May 28, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Man I need som1 that can help me like that, if u can put me in touch with any1 its much appreciated. I had one guy claim he was graphic designer and coder, and he cldnt present one piece of work, he claimed he was working on for me, I even drew some sketches for the guy lol
> 
> Mazar i sharif(swami high pinene pheno) X 1976 lime green guerrero about 4 ft tall right now. Super hardy.
> View attachment 4341005
> ...


TOP them plants and you will get moor bud to use.


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Man I need som1 that can help me like that, if u can put me in touch with any1 its much appreciated. I had one guy claim he was graphic designer and coder, and he cldnt present one piece of work, he claimed he was working on for me, I even drew some sketches for the guy lol
> 
> Mazar i sharif(swami high pinene pheno) X 1976 lime green guerrero about 4 ft tall right now. Super hardy.
> View attachment 4341005
> ...


You have the same weeds as I do in my backyard and front. Those most favored plants seem to fit right in. “Police in Helicopters” here keep me indoors most always except for hopeful plants in abandoned garden sites.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 28, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> TOP them plants and you will get moor bud to use.


I got abunch ive toped, and I.got clones of them outdoors as well, they're for sure female, ill top and train the clones but gonna leave them 2, 100% natural, as long as they get mostly full sun bottom buds.are always.just as dense as the top.


----------



## hillbill (May 28, 2019)

Had the WatchTower Society gang bang on my door just now.


----------



## Bodyne (May 28, 2019)

we always looked for dozer piles and patches of polk. But now my state has drones and that's changin the game as bad as game cams did, lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 28, 2019)

Lil pollen sacs starting to form! So the plant, looking normal at first is normal for STS it seems.
Shld have a fair amount of feminized purple badlands f2s, reg Royal abduction f2s, thai kwon dro f1 regs, and a buds worth of f1s interchanged, maybe. Shit adds up quickly.


----------



## C-theGrower (May 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Smoking on some oj#3 yesterday after a couple weeks of drying and what not and she is the strongest orange I've had in a minute. Definitely stronger than any of the tangerine power females. This oj#3 hits harder than the tp's as well. More of a sativa buzz on it too.
> View attachment 4340838
> 
> My good friend digitally doodled me a new logo with a much cooler ninja than my previous attempt, he has a handful of seeds too. I think these gold packs pop more than the matte green ones I have as well. Gonna get some stickers made up and maybe a few shirts for shits and giggles since I have to pay the artwork fee anyway. I'll rock the T's as long as I'm not at work, lol narc ass mofos.
> View attachment 4340839


I’m dig that new logo my boi..


----------



## crimsonecho (May 28, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Pollen! Precious pollen!
> 
> View attachment 4304901 View attachment 4304902


First beans i ever made! Kind of a big moment for me 



Only problem, it seemed like the experiment have failed when the pistils were not turning brown. So when i was drying them i just tossed them into a brown bag. All of them. So now i have many blueberry bastards.

Edit; oh i realize i haven’t detailed the experiment. Seed mothers were 2 blueberry phenos, 1 dinachem and 1 northern lights. The pollen mother was one of the 2 blueberries.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 28, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> pollen mother


"pollen parent" a synonym of father. 

Congrats.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 28, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> "pollen parent" a synonym of father.
> 
> Congrats.


Its not a literal definition. Much more a poetic one. I’m not sure what we should call transgender female cannabis.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 28, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Its not a literal definition. Much more a poetic one. I’m not sure what we should call transgender female cannabis.


Reversed.

Wasn't aware the seeds are feminized. "Pollen parent" is more appropriate for monecious plants.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 28, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Reversed.
> 
> Wasn't aware the seeds are feminized. "Pollen parent" is more appropriate for monecious plants.


Well pollen mother is a pollen parent.

Pollen parent refers more to a male plant for me and for reversed females i use the term pollen mother. Again not a literal definiton. You know most of us growers are not biologists and we just refer to shit as we like and we all get what the other stoners refer too. Getting high helps hahahaha.

But not a big deal i think. Pollen mother, pollen parent. The important part is i got seeds


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 28, 2019)

crimsonecho said:


> Well pollen mother is a pollen parent.
> 
> Pollen parent refers more to a male plant for me and for reversed females i use the term pollen mother. Again not a literal definiton. You know most of us growers are not biologists and we just refer to shit as we like and we all get what the other stoners refer too. Getting high helps hahahaha.
> 
> But not a big deal i think. Pollen mother, pollen parent. The important part is i got seeds


Right, gotta actually make the cross before all the stats are confirmed or proven wrong.

Didn't intend to be a snob or speak perfect English.


----------



## crimsonecho (May 28, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Right, gotta actually make the cross before all the stats are confirmed.
> 
> Didn't intend to be a snob or speak perfect English.


Don’t worry man. I said it was a poetic definition. Who is the snob here


----------



## LowAnkle (May 28, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Man I need som1 that can help me like that, if u can put me in touch with any1 its much appreciated. I had one guy claim he was graphic designer and coder, and he cldnt present one piece of work, he claimed he was working on for me, I even drew some sketches for the guy lol
> 
> Mazar i sharif(swami high pinene pheno) X 1976 lime green guerrero about 4 ft tall right now. Super hardy.
> View attachment 4341005
> ...


I'll let you know when my buddy gets more comfortable with his program/software. He said he is interested in taking jobs so I'll mention something to him next time I talk to him.


----------



## klx (May 29, 2019)

Day 38 of flower, plants are from seed.

Goofy Grape

 

Demo

 

Pura Vida x Almond Cookies


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2019)

5 of 5 goofy mints females 
6 of 10 (sundea driver #10 x DCP) females 
8 of 10 (double up mints x DCP) females 

All in flower room,1 gal pots,tiger bloom/cal-mag for feed...


----------



## THT (May 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My good friend digitally doodled me a new logo with a much cooler ninja than my previous attempt


Do you have a name picked?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 29, 2019)

THT said:


> Do you have a name picked?


Looks like on logo, ESO seeds?


----------



## THT (May 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Looks like on logo, ESO seeds?


Haha omg. I'm blind af thank you low.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 29, 2019)

THT said:


> Haha omg. I'm blind af thank you low.


Lol I was looking for it is why I found it honestly lol thought at first it said 580 like area code, then e 80, then relized his name eso lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Looks like on logo, ESO seeds?


Yeah Eso's seeds but my buddy did just Eso seeds. Though it looks better without the 's, imo. 

My IG handle is same name as here, thenotsoesoteric

Cheers everyone, and have a kick ass day!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah Eso's seeds but my buddy did just Eso seeds. Though it looks better without the 's, imo.
> 
> My IG handle is same name as here, thenotsoesoteric
> 
> Cheers everyone, and have a kick ass day!


Hey bro im always real so ill.ask u just as if u was on this couch on the front porch with me right now.
Why not your real screen name Not so esoteric bean co. Esoteric genetics/Gardens, I think Esoteric Gardens is tight.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 29, 2019)

@genuity I was just fixing to throw a couple gmo swayz in the water and was wondering how many usually came in a pack? I just looked closer and it looks like southern cross sold me partial packs of the gmo swayze and honeystomper  looks like 6 stompers and 7 of the gmo's.. Maybe I'll just put these back in the "suspect" bag where they were but I was really wanting to try that gmo x swayze cross


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hey bro im always real so ill.ask u just as if u was on this couch on the front porch with me right now.
> Why not your real screen name Not so esoteric bean co. Esoteric genetics/Gardens, I think Esoteric Gardens is tight.


I was gonna use the full name but then I seen two different cats on IG using esoteric in their names. One is like esoteric kush and I forget the other dude so I was like "fuck it" aint no Eso's out there.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> @genuity I was just fixing to throw a couple gmo swayz in the water and was wondering how many usually came in a pack? I just looked closer and it looks like southern cross sold me partial packs of the gmo swayze and honeystomper  looks like 6 stompers and 7 of the gmo's.. Maybe I'll just put these back in the "suspect" bag where they were but I was really wanting to try that gmo x swayze cross


He got them as loose vials(no packaging) & they was freebies


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> He got them as loose vials(no packaging) & they was freebies


lol damn.. I bought the honeystomper as a pack lol.. the hooch did come with 2 vials. Guess I'll just c what happens


----------



## LowAnkle (May 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was gonna use the full name but then I seen two different cats on IG using esoteric in their names. One is like esoteric kush and I forget the other dude so I was like "fuck it" aint no Eso's out there.


Im so outta the internet times of social media lol
Somthing to keep in mind many fools may rep that name but whos gonna put it on the map? And eat. Bc i aint heard of them dont let IG stop you.


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2019)

jmho, using gen's site or even strainly, much better deals with gen, no offense to IG or other dude, seems like. Bulked packs, killer freebies. Great crosses made from great great genetics to begin with.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 29, 2019)

Y’all are animals ...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was like "fuck it" aint no Eso's out there.


Here's some slogan options:

"Sew and grow with Eso."
"For better than so so, choose Eso."
"Grow Eso's, not autos."
"Eso's - rhymes with Brisco's and pesos."
"Jean Claude rolls Eso's"
"Eso's Seeds. You could do worse."


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> jmho, using gen's site or even strainly, much better deals with gen, no offense to IG or other dude, seems like. Bulked packs, killer freebies. Great crosses made from great great genetics to begin with.


I completely agree.. Gen was all out of the gmo x swayze.. he told me southern cross was the only way to get that particular cross fwiw


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's some slogan options:
> 
> "Sew and grow with Eso."
> "For better than so so, choose Eso."
> ...





LowAnkle said:


> Those who are in the know, grow with ESO.
> Eso, where the fire of creativity shows.
> 
> I shld get paid for this lol. I own creativity.
> @Amos Otis very generic cuzin. Lol jk...breeding and creativity are hand in hand.


I like a few of those for sure!

"For better than so, so choose Eso!" and the "Eso's, you could do worse!"

and "those in the know choose Eso!"

Some creative minds with just the right amount of THC to inspire genius! You don't get this kind of experience on IG, that's why the forums keep my attention. Cheers guys!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2019)

I feel like Elaine Benes


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

Got some new crosses using Strawberry Banana Cream male from Karma stock I won at auction prob 2013-2014 on 'Zon. Decent looking male, nothing crazy, he has funk mid veg w/ some visible resin. So far only seen one cross grown which was MendoBreath f3 x SBC my buddy did great job. Anyhow if anyones wants to pop a few lmk. Cuts I was able to hit:
Tropic Heat (ogkb x p. punch)
Sour Zkittlez 
TK (not many these prob keep em)
Mandarin Cookie
MB & Aymi cuts from GGG
Sour 2.0 from RebelGrown newest keeper but I only 20ish beans bit late dusting her.

Just some fun polys that should have some fruit funk and some terp monsters hidden in them. I'm not big chucker, trying to do more these days.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2019)

Chopped last of MonkeySkunk and this one is all about skunk stink a day into drying, no visitors for a day or so. This cross (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk) is loud! Louder than Phone Home and even Space Monkey. Very potent and a hard hit will make most a little fuzzy fo a few seconds with face rush.


----------



## Terps420 (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> Got some new crosses using Strawberry Banana Cream male from Karma stock I won at auction prob 2013-2014 on 'Zon. Decent looking male, nothing crazy, he has funk mid veg w/ some visible resin. So far only seen one cross grown which was MendoBreath f3 x SBC my buddy did great job. Anyhow if anyones wants to pop a few lmk. Cuts I was able to hit:
> Tropic Heat (ogkb x p. punch)
> Sour Zkittlez
> TK (not many these prob keep em)
> ...


What up never chatted with u b4 but nice2 meet u.. Id be interested in trying your tropic heat or sour zkittlez? Theres nothing hardly these days thats free so Ive got bout 15 -20 diff strains on hand id trade if u want to do that? Or if u just are lookn for tester id b up 4 it? Ive been wanting purple punch for bit. I sent my order to greenpoint to try his out but my envelope never got to him or it got lost at greenpoint? The week i orderd they was having computer problems as gu sent emails to his customers saying his computers was having issues?? 3 emails later and all i got was excuses. Ive bought from them 9 or 10 times in past and id of thought that they wood of just sent me my beans to save me as a customer... Sorry hadta tell ya that bs. But nice to meet u bro.


----------



## Terps420 (May 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Chopped last of MonkeySkunk and this one is all about skunk stink a day into drying, no visitors for a day or so. This cross (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk) is loud! Louder than Phone Home and even Space Monkey. Very potent and a hard hit will make most a little fuzzy fo a few seconds with face rush.


Perfect ! Thats just my type... Lol. Good job


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> What up never chatted with u b4 but nice2 meet u.. Id be interested in trying your tropic heat or sour zkittlez? Theres nothing hardly these days thats free so Ive got bout 15 -20 diff strains on hand id trade if u want to do that? Or if u just are lookn for tester id b up 4 it? Ive been wanting purple punch for bit. I sent my order to greenpoint to try his out but my envelope never got to him or it got lost at greenpoint? The week i orderd they was having computer problems as gu sent emails to his customers saying his computers was having issues?? 3 emails later and all i got was excuses. Ive bought from them 9 or 10 times in past and id of thought that they wood of just sent me my beans to save me as a customer... Sorry hadta tell ya that bs. But nice to meet u bro.


Crazy, the 1st money order I sent GPS never made it to gps but it was cashed in CO. I live in OR so it definitely made to CO but someone snagged it there. Im guessing it got to gps but they lost track of it. Gu hooked me up with a couple of his packs to compensate.

Either they lost track of it or a postal worker stole it but that seems less likely than them losing track of a money order.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2019)

Have 4 Sleeskunk F2s from Sativa mom and strong and big and fast Sativa dad just in the flower tent and all have narrow type leaves.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2019)

Im trying to think of a name for my male....
The one/Paki hp/choc. Thai,... that drops first pollen in only about 12/13 days.
I thought of chocolate dropper/Hippie dropper lol


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2019)

They told me it was ok to use the name...

"Fire & Desire"
Floozy x Honeystomper (fems)


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> They told me it was ok to use the name...
> 
> "Fire & Desire"
> Floozy x Honeystomper (fems)


Haha thats tight.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Im so outta the internet times of social media lol
> Somthing to keep in mind many fools may rep that name but whos gonna put it on the map? And eat. Bc i aint heard of them dont let IG stop you.


Do your thing... Ill buy some seeds from you if you sell some... Ill spend some money with good people...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Had the WatchTower Society gang bang on my door just now.


Boooooooooooo


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> They told me it was ok to use the name...
> 
> "Fire & Desire"
> Floozy x Honeystomper (fems)


Take me a little higher... Made me live again... You turned on my fiiiiiiiiiirrrrrreeee,baaaaayyyyybaaaayyy!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do your thing... Ill buy some seeds from you if you sell some... Ill spend some money with good people...


All three of you!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2019)

The definition of potent. GMO x Swayze #2 in full sun. Look at them sparkle.


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> The definition of potent. GMO x Swayze #2 in full sun. Look at them sparkle.View attachment 4342338View attachment 4342340


Man gonna have to get these wet!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Man gonna have to get these wet!View attachment 4341911


Oh yeah,you're in there like swimwear!!!


----------



## BluffinCali (May 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Im trying to think of a name for my male....
> The one/Paki hp/choc. Thai,... that drops first pollen in only about 12/13 days.
> I thought of chocolate dropper/Hippie dropper lol


One Bad Thai - you after a pet name sorta deal. Manny Paki ....


----------



## genuity (May 30, 2019)

Damn I sure do miss that next generation (ny purple diesel) wow at that bud for real
Smelled just like a roll of fresh popped "Black cats" firecrackers .... & hit like a sledgehammer to the face.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> One Bad Thai - you after a pet name sorta deal. Manny Paki ....


Yea pretty much Just a name for that particular male cut, first one I ever had drop pollen that quick, ill incorporate the cut name in future crosses type deal. Hippie dropper X with Gorilla glue #4= Hippie glue. Etc lol

Landrace crosses the naming is wide open pretty much haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> They told me it was ok to use the name...
> 
> "Fire & Desire"
> Floozy x Honeystomper (fems)
> ...


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 30, 2019)

Genuity's Goofy Grape #2 reveg success.
   Cleaned up all the buds and undesireable growth.
Clones taken.She will be given a few days of veg to adjust and flipped again!This time she will be in an auto feed system.No hand watering this round!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2019)

Coming soon cant wait to pheno hunt.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> The definition of potent. GMO x Swayze #2 in full sun. Look at them sparkle.View attachment 4342338View attachment 4342340


Well let me show off my GMO x swazey #2 too .she is my go to for after work . I got her to reveg so    she will go outside after I take some clones


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

Seeds are cooking and looks like many will be showing which makes knowing when they're fully cooked all that much easier.
oj#1

blackberry dog

lvtk

Shucking beans sucks with frosty ass buds, lol. I think this round I may just let the buds dry to a crisp and to collect seeds, and make plenty of hash just from all the dust falling off those buds.

Knock on wood, I can't wait to run these seeds. The blackberry black dog has such a nice flavor and the lvtk and oj#1 have that fuely hash kush punch and mixed with the grape berry terps from the sato the offspring should be solid. I'm hoping to find a lvtk coated berry pheno on those and a crazy berry blast from the bbb dog mix.

Hopefully I'll be able to chop these plants June 30 - july 4 and then wait a few weeks for the seeds to cure. But I'm going to try to collect a few seeds off each plant early so I can germinate some earlier than everyone else. I'd like to have 3-4 of each popped around July 12th and then start flowering July 30th.

Then August 1st I'm hoping to be able to send out testers to some good peeps. I'll be hunting down testers in late June and early July so if anyone is interested just keep it in mind. Cheers.


----------



## raggyb (May 30, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> first one I ever had drop pollen that quick,


"Quickdraw McGraw"


----------



## SCJedi (May 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shucking beans sucks with frosty ass buds, lol. I think this round I may just let the buds dry to a crisp and to collect seeds, and make plenty of hash just from all the dust falling off those buds.


I just let them dry to a crisp in my hot ass garage and then I beat the branches against the side of the tote. Anything left over gets rubbed with gloves hands and sifted through a colander.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 31, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn I sure do miss that next generation (ny purple diesel) wow at that bud for real
> Smelled just like a roll of fresh popped "Black cats" firecrackers .... & hit like a sledgehammer to the face.


I almost bought PK those P. Diesels one year. Ran a bunch GrapeGod instead I believe in search of a purple pheno never found it. Used to be a nice P. Diesel cut around me in N CA it was an outdoor staple with Dream, Crack, Big Bud etc was prone to moulds tho. Ok I'm rambling....


----------



## BluffinCali (May 31, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea pretty much Just a name for that particular male cut, first one I ever had drop pollen that quick, ill incorporate the cut name in future crosses type deal. Hippie dropper X with Gorilla glue #4= Hippie glue. Etc lol
> 
> Teenie Dropper
> Flash Gordon
> ...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 31, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea pretty much Just a name for that particular male cut, first one I ever had drop pollen *that quick*, ill incorporate the cut name in future crosses type deal. Hippie dropper X with Gorilla glue #4= Hippie glue. Etc lol
> 
> Landrace crosses the naming is wide open pretty much haha


Usain Bolt


----------



## LowAnkle (May 31, 2019)

raggyb said:


> "Quickdraw McGraw"


Haha thats pretty tight.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 31, 2019)

Mother of Bad Dawg, Thai kwon Dro, And the feminized purple badlands f2 (Dawgberries).
I Have 5 more packs of Bad dawg im willing to let go of.

Som1 said I shld check out strainly, so I made a listing on there.. not sure about that site or that way of selling yet tho.
I like this forum better lol hope to have a site.soon for Novelty purposes.


----------



## The Mantis (May 31, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> View attachment 4342993
> Mother of Bad Dawg, Thai kwon Dro, And the feminized purple badlands f2 (Dawgberries).
> I Have 5 more packs of Bad dawg im willing to let go of.
> View attachment 4342995
> ...


 Dayum! Looking really nice. She's a stacked frosty hairy one like an albino wookie.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 1, 2019)

XJ13 x BlackJack
XJ13 x Lavender Jack
XJ13 x Pineapple Upsidedown Cake
XJ13 x Purple Punch
XJ13 x Blueberry Muffins
XJ13 x BrandyWine
XJ13 x Tropicana Cookies
XJ13 x BOGs Sour Strawberry
XJ13 x Grape Ape


----------



## Houstini (Jun 1, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> XJ13 x BlackJack
> XJ13 x Lavender Jack
> XJ13 x Pineapple Upsidedown Cake
> XJ13 x Purple Punch
> ...


I’m sure there’s heat in there


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 1, 2019)

@Houstini praying the XJ13 bagseed is a male lol


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Crazy, the 1st money order I sent GPS never made it to gps but it was cashed in CO. I live in OR so it definitely made to CO but someone snagged it there. Im guessing it got to gps but they lost track of it. Gu hooked me up with a couple of his packs to compensate.
> 
> Either they lost track of it or a postal worker stole it but that seems less likely than them losing track of a money order.


Ya see i new i woodnt b the only one.. At least Gu was willing to work with u to ease the situation over.. I know that theres no perfect person or perfect company out there but for him to not even consider that his operation might of lost or just they might have received my orders n money but i had cash and being just 77 bucks it just got blended in or a worker needed xtra cash and took it weather usps worker or at greenpoint i dont no?? I sent my orders the same week gu was having computer issues so it isnt hard to think that the problem was on their end... I no i sent it to right address.. Each email gu acts like o its stil on way but im no dummy and not my first order.. All of my other orders was back to my door in 4-5 days. Its now june 1st and going on a month....? I emailed to gu saying just to close my account cause of this bs thinking gu wood take care of me in sum way and not want to lose a repeating custumer.... Gu says back to me that "o give it a couple more days b4 raising a fuss"??? And at end of email Gu told me how to close account and said i hate to see you go?? Really he hates to see me go but yet didnt try one bite to keep me or to take care of me ??? And remember we are talking 77 bucks for 2 orders?? Caring for repeat custumers shud b a priority.. Regardless of the buisness.. Then to put i hate to see u go makes me just hang my head and shake it... 77 bucks ..... Thx dude glad u replied back with ur experience.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> XJ13 x BlackJack
> XJ13 x Lavender Jack
> XJ13 x Pineapple Upsidedown Cake
> XJ13 x Purple Punch
> ...


Looks like someone has been chucking off! Nice!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2019)

Black Gold F2 in the Arizer this morning. Personally prefer over Greenpoint Copper Chem and most everything else except Monkey related herb.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 1, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Dayum! Looking really nice. She's a stacked frosty hairy one like an albino wookie.


Yes! wild ass eletric color, and DENSE haha some of the best smoke every1 has had inna long time.
I shld def be keeping them alive and well!
Strong ass buzz cuzz. Haha


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2019)

Up potted 2 Sleeskunk F2s in flower and culled 2 males and still have one that is a male suspect. 3 days in flower!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 1, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> View attachment 4342993
> Mother of Bad Dawg, Thai kwon Dro, And the feminized purple badlands f2 (Dawgberries).
> I Have 5 more packs of Bad dawg im willing to let go of.
> View attachment 4342995
> ...


4 packs. and my half brother/breeding partner said he is going to start up his own side branch using my drunken thought up name alpha male genetics lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 1, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> my half brother/breeding partner


found the southerner. 
lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> found the southerner.
> lol


Lmao thats a good one. Even more so bc im a southerner lmao


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 1, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> found the southerner.
> lol


 Killing me...touché good sir. *tips cap


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Seeds are cooking and looks like many will be showing which makes knowing when they're fully cooked all that much easier.
> oj#1
> View attachment 4342598
> blackberry dog
> ...





SCJedi said:


> I just let them dry to a crisp in my hot ass garage and then I beat the branches against the side of the tote. Anything left over gets rubbed with gloves hands and sifted through a colander.


I just finished shucking a buch, by my estimate 10K seeds not counting duds.
 
Wish I had a trim tray or something for sifting. Chuck was greenpoint cookies and chem over the following, Lucinda Williams, Graveyard Whistler (no. 2), 99p x HH (@BigHornBuds ), CnC f2 (@macsnax), oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger. If any of that sounds appealing to anyone pm me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 1, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I just finished shucking a buch, by my estimate 10K seeds not counting duds.
> View attachment 4343566
> Wish I had a trim tray or something for sifting. Chuck was greenpoint cookies and chem over the following, Lucinda Williams, Graveyard Whistler (no. 2), 99p x HH (@BigHornBuds ), CnC f2 (@macsnax), oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger. If any of that sounds appealing to anyone pm me.


Excellent haul man!

With a cookies and chem pollen donor you should have some nice heat coming out of those crosses. Cheers man!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I just finished shucking a buch, by my estimate 10K seeds not counting duds.
> View attachment 4343566
> Wish I had a trim tray or something for sifting. Chuck was greenpoint cookies and chem over the following, Lucinda Williams, Graveyard Whistler (no. 2), 99p x HH (@BigHornBuds ), CnC f2 (@macsnax), oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger. If any of that sounds appealing to anyone pm me.


Nice Chuck session. Would that Cookie N Chem ×Mac's CNC be considered an F3...I mean in laymen's terms without all the technical stuff?
That chuck and the graveyard whistler intrigue me.The oregon huckleberry too.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 2, 2019)

Can you guess what's up next?
Yep, some of each. Lightning fast delivery! Very big thank you, gen.


----------



## Nortonlight (Jun 2, 2019)

I know this isnt actually the right thread, but its the only one i follow and check regulary. In My flower room where i have My seeded females, in thursday i put the excess clones that i didnt want to use as mothers. And i did a mistake. I connected the lamp to the connection i use for all the vent. And i just forgott that except for the 12/12 i have the vents come on for, i also have them blow for 15 min, between 4 hours roughly. Until all goes on for 12 hours. 
So i have 3 questions.
1. How much dmg does 3 nights with 1 lamp going on for 15 min 3 Times a night?
2. When i used pollen to sprinkle on 1 branch of each plant. I can see its forming buds on that specifik branch but the overall bud growth seem stunned? Does 1 branch fuck up the whole plant? ( i actually used 1 pollen on 1 branch, and another pollen on a different branch.)
And i closed all the vents and cirkulation when using the pollen. After a let them sit for a while. Then i sprayen water on the whole plant. And i worked fine it seems. I Hope no other buds got seeded. But not sure.


----------



## Nortonlight (Jun 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Can you guess what's up next?View attachment 4343746
> Yep, some of each. Lightning fast delivery! Very big thank you, gen.



The legend breath would have been My choice


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 2, 2019)

Nortonlight said:


> The legend breath would have been My choice


Right on, bud. I actually requested the ogee t x to help test, so those were going to be first regardless. I have to admit, I was the most excited about LB, though. 

Gen is an extremely generous person and we love variety here, so I'm popping some of each.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I just finished shucking a buch, by my estimate 10K seeds not counting duds.
> View attachment 4343566
> Wish I had a trim tray or something for sifting. Chuck was greenpoint cookies and chem over the following, Lucinda Williams, Graveyard Whistler (no. 2), 99p x HH (@BigHornBuds ), CnC f2 (@macsnax), oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger. If any of that sounds appealing to anyone pm me.


 I love the trim tray . 
Probably 5-7 g’s of pure gold there .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

So .... over 2 years ago, a friend bought A LOT of pure CBD buds, pounds n pounds . 
Zero buzz... it looked a lot better when it was fresh , full of crystal n a good nose. 

But no one wanted it . 

I agreed to wash a pound of it like 14/15 months ago. Think the yield was around 65ish grams ..... 

Now he’s down to the last pound, wanted me to press it ..... NOPE .... 
I agreed to do 1 press of an OZ .... 

I put the vac packed to the max buds in with a 62% pack, for 20ish hours . 
Now to load the bag , n get the plates warm.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4343866
> So .... over 2 years ago, a friend bought A LOT of pure CBD buds, pounds n pounds .
> Zero buzz... it looked a lot better when it was fresh , full of crystal n a good nose.
> 
> ...


I would be all over 65 grams of full spectrum cbd rosin. I'm into cbd to though, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

1.5 tons 
3 tons & I’m going to stop wasting my time 


For science!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I would be all over 65 grams of full spectrum cbd rosin. I'm into cbd to though, lol.


Everyone he knows wants a buzz... 
the oil had zero.


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2019)

Them is the nugs I see in lots of street weed today...
With every name under the sun..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

I think when this was fresh, there would have been something. Now that’s it’s so old, the colour is off, doesn’t smell as good, I think it’s shelf life is over .


----------



## Houstini (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think when this was fresh, there would have been something. Now that’s it’s so old, the colour is off, doesn’t smell as good, I think it’s shelf life is over .


Maybe FECO or edibles would be a better route. Or CBD dog treats


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4343885 View attachment 4343887 View attachment 4343888 View attachment 4343889 View attachment 4343890
> 1.5 tons View attachment 4343891
> 3 tons & I’m going to stop wasting my time
> 
> ...


Looks like a lost cause, bummer man.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Looks like a lost cause, bummer man.


I’m only out a bag n a little time . 
I like to do experiments, we learn from our failures . I pressed fresh picked buds once to see what would happen (don’t do that)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Maybe FECO or edibles would be a better route. Or CBD dog treats


What’s FECO?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m only out a bag n a little time .
> I like to do experiments, we learn from our failures . I pressed fresh picked buds once to see what would happen (don’t do that)


What happens? Did the moisture mix with the resin?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s FECO?


Think rso


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2019)

Just finished Honeystomper from Chucker's Paradise. Its also worth mentioning that I picked this pack up from Southern Cross last year and there was some confusion about if the seeds in the packs are the real deal--and glad to report that the seeds in the pack are Honeystompers!

Planted 1 seed and 1/1 female. 

61 days flower

100% stable. No ballsacs or bananas the entire grow.

Very little stretch. This plant seems to be the stocky pheno that others have grown and Gen described.

What's notable about this Honeystomper is the way that all the lower nugs look like mini top colas. Over the entire plant, the lower growth is not round and leafy or larfy, each nug--even the tiny ones--is triangle shaped like a cola.

The smells are sweet grape with a hint of spice. Smoking a bowl right now and the high is like a good OG. Great all day smoke.

Dig it! Thanks for the killer genetics Gen!


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2019)

growslut said:


> Just finished Honeystomper from Chucker's Paradise. Its also worth mentioning that I picked this pack up from Southern Cross last year and there was some confusion about if the seeds in the packs are the real deal--and glad to report that the seeds in the pack are Honeystompers!
> 
> Planted 1 seed and 1/1 female.
> 
> ...


That be my baby... great grow @growslut 

Love the looks of them flowers.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> That be my baby... great grow @growslut
> 
> Love the looks of them flowers.


Do you still make these?


----------



## Houstini (Jun 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Think rso


FECO or RSO same process, Rick Simpson method uses ISO or naphtha, people that label a product FECO typically are doing so because they are using food grade ethanol.


----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Do you still make these?


That was the last batch..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What happens? Did the moisture mix with the resin?


Yup, made a mess 
It’s like the moisture made the rosin water soluble, went into the trash .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 2, 2019)

Pure blueberry pheno reversing nicely.
 
Before.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice Chuck session. Would that Cookie N Chem ×Mac's CNC be considered an F3...I mean in laymen's terms without all the technical stuff?
> That chuck and the graveyard whistler intrigue me.The oregon huckleberry too.


I am calling it f3. Anybody asking details about it will get the full story and can decide what they want to call it.


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> That was the last batch..


I still have a pack but its not In the breeder pack remember I told you I had got some of your seeds from southern cross seed bank


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> FECO or RSO same process, Rick Simpson method uses ISO or naphtha, people that label a product FECO typically are doing so because they are using food grade ethanol.


I see, I couldn't have told ya what the difference was.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yup, made a mess
> It’s like the moisture made the rosin water soluble, went into the trash .


That's kinda how I imagined it would be.... I blasted about an ounce of wifi tonight, live/frozen material. It was a warm up run for what's coming up. I'm going to be attempting to make diamonds and terp sauce with about 4oz of cnc that I'm about to chop.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 3, 2019)

@BobBitchen Meltdown,
 
Couldnt decide which pic I liked the best so heres both
 
Zesty lime on the nose, frosty dense bud. Been a pleasure to flower, plant in reveg, cheers Bob


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's kinda how I imagined it would be.... I blasted about an ounce of wifi tonight, live/frozen material. It was a warm up run for what's coming up. I'm going to be attempting to make diamonds and terp sauce with about 4oz of cnc that I'm about to chop.


I didn't finish this..... @BigHornBuds the reason I told you that is to see if you had any tips running live material at home. Last night was my first live run. Anything that will help my cause , thanks man.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

numberfour said:


> @BobBitchen Meltdown,
> View attachment 4344371
> Couldnt decide which pic I liked the best so heres both
> View attachment 4344372
> Zesty lime on the nose, frosty dense bud. Been a pleasure to flower, plant in reveg, cheers Bob


Every single pic I've seen of meltdown is over the top. Looking good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I didn't finish this..... @BigHornBuds the reason I told you that is to see if you had any tips running live material at home. Last night was my first live run. Anything that will help my cause , thanks man.


Without a closed loop, it’s just not worth it IMO. 
Let’s say you have 100g blast tube . 
20% return = 20 grams. 

Now when you run fresh 75/80% is water , 
there’s still the same amount of resin. 
So your more likely to get 4-5 grams .So now your tane costs is 70-80% higher . To make the same amount . 

With that being said , 

The sooner you can get the plant frozen the better . Think , chop n hang in the freezer ASAP. 
N turn your freezer as low as it will go. 
Put all the tane , tubes etc in the freezer . 
When you load the tube , don’t let the material get warm, (work in the freezer) 
Having the work room as cold as possible will help. 
Run the material 24/36 hours after freezing. 

Do a little reading on LELs , and put some controls in place , so you don’t go boom.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Without a closed loop, it’s just not worth it IMO.
> Let’s say you have 100g blast tube .
> 20% return = 20 grams.
> 
> ...


Ya boom is no good, lol. I'm actually getting back in to blasting after a long hiatus. Right now I have a 90 gram open blast tube on a stand. Valves to and bottom which beats standing the holding a pvc pipe like years ago. I'll be updating to a closed loop because I really like the diamonds and terps. I plan on doing this for a while if I can actually produce diamonds. I guess more specifically... How tight should I be packing the live material? That was a big question in my mind last night.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Ya boom is no good, lol. I'm actually getting back in to blasting after a long hiatus. Right now I have a 90 gram open blast tube on a stand. Valves to and bottom which beats standing the holding a pvc pipe like years ago. I'll be updating to a closed loop because I really like the diamonds and terps. I plan on doing this for a while if I can actually produce diamonds. I guess more specifically... How tight should I be packing the live material? That was a big question in my mind last night.


About as tight as a cigarette, or a bit less. 

If there’s lose spots , you’ll see the tane compacting n moving the material. 
If it’s to tight , you’ll get back pressure . 

Put a little in tap tap tap, little more tap tap tap, don’t try to fill to fast .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

Got all my packaging goods ordered today.
Baggies, vials, and business cards.
All for about 42 dollars. Im just gonna staple or glue the baggies to each card.
 
Back


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 3, 2019)

DCP 1,2,and 3. They are adjusting to an up potting. @genuity


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> About as tight as a cigarette, or a bit less.
> 
> If there’s lose spots , you’ll see the tane compacting n moving the material.
> If it’s to tight , you’ll get back pressure .
> ...


I noticed that last night. I had to refill the tube twice. And the second time I filled it about half way and then packed it, it just seemed different. I think I've got it down now, I'll post how it goes with the blasting and the recrystalization.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

Royal Abduction f1 male...
I had a feeling this would happen lol I had my male.picked out from.beginning until this.guy came along, very tight nodes really like this plant.
So at first thought to not use my original choice, but now ive decided to use.this squat male for breeding the f3s. And my original choice for the f2s as planned.
Killed one male off today, so got 3 males 5 females outta the RAs im testing.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2019)

How about Lemon Hashplant v2 as a freebie, not finding any negative feedback. Worthy or not?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> How about Lemon Hashplant v2 as a freebie, not finding any negative feedback. Worthy or not?


Sounds nice.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

Here is Royal Abduction #2 female.
Topped one time.


----------



## Lilwatt (Jun 3, 2019)

for some reason when I got home my mail box had caught on fire an when I put it out this was all that remained @genuity


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

Went ahead and started the seeds for a cross I thought of a few months ago, Total Eclipse, Black Banana cookie s1 X with Nigerian sunshine.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 3, 2019)

@Amos Otis I found two Bruce's today but I still have three left to show praying to the ganja gods for girls. Black mamba( Black Dogx jelly pie testers). They are begging me for bigger shoes. Think I'm going to give it and Transplant tomorrow


----------



## macsnax (Jun 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Without a closed loop, it’s just not worth it IMO.
> Let’s say you have 100g blast tube .
> 20% return = 20 grams.
> 
> ...


One more question for ya.... Soak times, do you let the butane soak for a min? Or do you just let it rip once the blast tube is full?


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi folk's, been absent for a minute. Battled a nasty sickness bug, but im back fighting fit. I still had my grow going and got some shots done before harvest.
After the Epic seed run with the Dessert Breath x Mimosa and the High School Sweatheart x Mimosa ( Hooch ) It was a Clone batch.
3 x Fireballs. 
1 GG4

Fireballs
 
 
 
 

GG4
 
Peace


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

Pollinated a few lowers of my Ace of spades runt, sole survivor of last seed batch, smells like cherry and apple juice in flower, cures it tastes like plum/peach brandy type of taste. Small yields but densest buds in the garden. 
Day 47 finishing under 11/13, it's gonna he ready by the 10th for harvest just shy of 8 weeks. She goes 65-70 days under 12/12.

 alot left over for more hybrids!


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

Strawberry Daiquiri F2 #2 day 47, 11/13. The mother was my sprite remix smelling #18, very very different under 11/13 lighting than under 12/12, she has almost no stretch during 11/13, and the mom stretched 3X during flower, her buds are more indica and stacked as well rather than spear shaped like #18. Started flushing on Friday, between the 15th-20th she will be harvested, I have a clone of her to try pollinating with Plushberry.
   

All the small stetchy girls are strawberry daiquiri f2's as well.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> One more question for ya.... Soak times, do you let the butane soak for a min? Or do you just let it rip once the blast tube is full?


I didn’t have a valve on the bottom, so it was let it rip followed by more cans ,


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> How about Lemon Hashplant v2 as a freebie, not finding any negative feedback. Worthy or not?


Lol I had a dream last night, that I was smoking lemon hashplant lmao


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol I had a dream last night, I was smoking lemon hashplant lmao


That’s just about word enough for me. Overthinking small seed order for 2 weeks, got the freebie, now on to regular stock order!

Have fun!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I didn’t have a valve on the bottom, so it was let it rip followed by more cans ,


Ok gotcha, I was thinking if you're blasting a couple hundred grams a lil soak would be beneficial. But in a 90g tube just the time it takes to fill it should be enough, that's just how I think it makes sense, not sure.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jun 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is that slurricane f1 that has a similar look to it as gen's banana cake, not sure what the parents are on the dosi
> do or the banana cake but the must share some relatives.
> View attachment 4331489


Did u end up dusting her?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Did u end up dusting her?


Naw, she was too far along once I was able to collect pollen from the reversed grape sato.


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2019)

10 days old
Fire & Desire(Floozy x Honeystomper #17)
 

Ogee triangle x honeystomper #17
 
The one that beat the others to the world


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 5, 2019)

Granny Skunk #5 spewing like a madman. I hope the people to the East of me have air filters.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 5, 2019)

This girl is getting fully seeded right now. 30 year smoker said she falls asleep at random if she over endulges, everyone LOVES it.
Mother of the f2s, bad dawg and thai kwon dro.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 6, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Pollinated a few lowers of my Ace of spades runt, sole survivor of last seed batch, smells like cherry and apple juice in flower, cures it tastes like plum/peach brandy type of taste. Small yields but densest buds in the garden. View attachment 4344907
> Day 47 finishing under 11/13, it's gonna he ready by the 10th for harvest just shy of 8 weeks. She goes 65-70 days under 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4344908 alot left over for more hybrids!


Nice pics.. A buddy grew ace of spades a couple yrs ago. It had a black licorice, cherry, taste and nose.. It was to much sativa for my preference. Def did the job. Also that typically the case with subs strains, being low yeilders but usually dank quality. That same buddy was a huge tga fan and has grown bout every strain hes made from early tga days. He wood allways give me a couple beans here n there. So ive grown5-10 strains from tga in yrs past. The ones that pop out in mind cause they was dam good imo was 9pound , Qush, Jesus Og, dairy queen, Chernobyl. DQ had the best candy smell, JOG strong kush and allways the first to finish outdoors, Qush was very bubba like strong skunk & coffee , 9p was my favorite. Strong grape terps. 1 pheno was short stocky typical indica hashy grape & other pheno was a more exotic grape candy , sweeter than other and waa taller n more stretch. Currently i got 3 plants indoors at my other rental property that my buddy pollinated but they are 9p x Chernobyl.. Half way threw 12/12. Do ur buds look as frosty at 11/13 as they did at 12/12?? Ur knocking off a week or two from 12/12? Might try that next round.. Thx for sharing info and pics. Good luck


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 6, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Nice pics.. A buddy grew ace of spades a couple yrs ago. It had a black licorice, cherry, taste and nose.. It was to much sativa for my preference. Def did the job. Also that typically the case with subs strains, being low yeilders but usually dank quality. That same buddy was a huge tga fan and has grown bout every strain hes made from early tga days. He wood allways give me a couple beans here n there. So ive grown5-10 strains from tga in yrs past. The ones that pop out in mind cause they was dam good imo was 9pound , Qush, Jesus Og, dairy queen, Chernobyl. DQ had the best candy smell, JOG strong kush and allways the first to finish outdoors, Qush was very bubba like strong skunk & coffee , 9p was my favorite. Strong grape terps. 1 pheno was short stocky typical indica hashy grape & other pheno was a more exotic grape candy , sweeter than other and waa taller n more stretch. Currently i got 3 plants indoors at my other rental property that my buddy pollinated but they are 9p x Chernobyl.. Half way threw 12/12. Do ur buds look as frosty at 11/13 as they did at 12/12?? Ur knocking off a week or two from 12/12? Might try that next round.. Thx for sharing info and pics. Good luck


 the Ace of spades I grew in 2012 was very different, it had a sap it produced on buds and stems if you super-cropped it that was magenta, almost looked like it was bleeding, and smelled like cherry lemonade.
this plant was a runt.
I've wanted to grow jinxproofs 9lb hammer for the longest time, it just got re-stocked at the attitude! I grew Chernobyl back in 2011/12, excellent but never kept a clone. 9lb hammer sounds like the perfect thing to fatten up some Plushberry. I've got 9 Plushberry fems in a tent as well. I'll definitely make f2's with my favorites like I did the strawberry Daiquiri. 2 short phenotypes that smell like cherry punch/Hawaiian punch. One is already showing pink traits! Another plant is a massive growing tall girl, clones super fast (5 days) and smells very nice, velvety and oily stem feel, not Woody like some plants with similar growth.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 6, 2019)

I figured out last night what will complete my Blunt force trauma strain, gonna be wild as hell, using @BobBitchen Meltdown and another heavy hitter. 
Haha cant wait! gotta cross it asap, which will be a few months b4 pollen drops.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 6, 2019)

http://seed-gurus.com/product/in-house-genetics-zephyrus/

I’ve never ordered from this place, but they have it in stock.

I grew 2 packs of them, 12ladies
All where good, I couldn’t decide on a keeper . So I have 6 revegging . 7-9 weeks . VG yield , very strong smoke.
Would highly recommend this strain in regular form.

Going to get a couple packs for the vault for a rainy day .


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 7, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> the Ace of spades I grew in 2012 was very different, it had a sap it produced on buds and stems if you super-cropped it that was magenta, almost looked like it was bleeding, and smelled like cherry lemonade.
> this plant was a runt.
> I've wanted to grow jinxproofs 9lb hammer for the longest time, it just got re-stocked at the attitude! I grew Chernobyl back in 2011/12, excellent but never kept a clone. 9lb hammer sounds like the perfect thing to fatten up some Plushberry. I've got 9 Plushberry fems in a tent as well. I'll definitely make f2's with my favorites like I did the strawberry Daiquiri. 2 short phenotypes that smell like cherry punch/Hawaiian punch. One is already showing pink traits! Another plant is a massive growing tall girl, clones super fast (5 days) and smells very nice, velvety and oily stem feel, not Woody like some plants with similar growth.


Ya 9p hammer when i first grew it was from tga/ jinx days when they was gettn along. The one crosses i got now with Chernobyl is from jinxproof. I no it is jinxproofs now but did he originally create it when sub & him was good ? My 2 crosses i got going now from 9pound x Chernobyl are starting to smell like a grape or purple Skittles.. But i think your plushberry & 9p wood b a good one to try. And that strawberry daquri one sounds good too. Thx wil keep my eye out for ur pics!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 7, 2019)

How do you make it snow on June 7 ? 

You put a plant outside on June 6 .

FML !


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> How do you make it snow on June 7 ?
> 
> You put a plant outside on June 6 .
> 
> FML !


Lol, looks like it's gonna be a short outdoor season.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol, looks like it's gonna be a short outdoor season.


It was just a mom that was too big, didnt have the heart to cut her down. 
With my weather , I’ll be lucky to get an oz of hash ( it’s almost 6’)


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 7, 2019)

Been talking to a.Graphic designer, this is a ruff draft.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 7, 2019)

I ran it thru a art app. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2019)

Some of the seeds are getting dark and striping up. The three ladies are crowding the tent for sure.

BBB dog
  
lvtk, such a limby plants falling all over the place, but yields pretty well. 

oj#1, buds look close to momma she isn't quite the yielder mom is by the looks of it.
 

OJ#3 probably 3.5 weeks 12/12 hit with a little grape sato pollen but only a bit for tester seeds. Smoked some of the few week in a jar bud today and it's banging. I'll get a smoke report up later in a different thread. She's a limby bitch too, just like momma.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some of the seeds are getting dark and striping up. The three ladies are crowding the tent for sure.
> 
> BBB dog
> View attachment 4346706 View attachment 4346709
> ...


Have u smoked that LVTK yet? I got beans of it as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Have u smoked that LVTK yet? I got beans of it as well.


Oh yeah, Ive had this girl going since july last year. She is a kush blow to the head. She's the strongest stone in my line up for sure and crosses out well.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, Ive had this girl going since july last year. She is a kush blow to the head. She's the strongest stone in my line up for sure and crosses out well.


Hell yea good to know.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> It was just a mom that was too big, didnt have the heart to cut her down.
> With my weather , I’ll be lucky to get an oz of hash ( it’s almost 6’)


Over here in Australia its supposed to be winter . yet its the warmest and driest winter in so long. Walking around outdoors in just shorts because its to hot.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Seeds are cooking and looks like many will be showing which makes knowing when they're fully cooked all that much easier.
> oj#1
> View attachment 4342598
> blackberry dog
> ...


I'd like to try out some testers. More than happy to swap genetics 
Sunshine daydream f2
Jungle spice f2
Sky lotus x critical orange punch
Sky lotus x head trip


----------



## macsnax (Jun 8, 2019)

bobqp said:


> I'd like to try out some testers. More than happy to swap genetics
> Sunshine daydream f2
> Jungle spice f2
> Sky lotus x critical orange punch
> Sky lotus x head trip


I could be into some of those ssdd f2's, feel free to dm.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2019)

bobqp said:


> I'd like to try out some testers. More than happy to swap genetics
> Sunshine daydream f2
> Jungle spice f2
> Sky lotus x critical orange punch
> Sky lotus x head trip


Sweet man, that'd be cool. I'm hoping another few weeks and I'll be chopping and collecting beans. Testers will be hitting around Aug 1st, might be able to get some out mid July. I'll post up with more details in the following couple weeks. Cheers


----------



## bobqp (Jun 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sweet man, that'd be cool. I'm hoping another few weeks and I'll be chopping and collecting beans. Testers will be hitting around Aug 1st, might be able to get some out mid July. I'll post up with more details in the following couple weeks. Cheers


Cheers matey my outdoor season doesn't start until mid September so it works for me .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

Early frost on the Royal Robbery f1s.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Early frost on the Royal Robbery f1s.
> 
> View attachment 4347477


Thats real purty!!!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jun 9, 2019)

So I smoked my first chuck for the first time every today, and it was wonderful! Great mouth coating smoke, reeks of incense, gas, and starburst candy. Really stops you in your tracks. I'll get some photos of it up later. I have probably 500 or so seeds of it if anybody would like any. HAOGxSSDD x Helena


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Been talking to a.Graphic designer, this is a ruff draft.
> View attachment 4346532


When can i place an order???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I smoked my first chuck for the first time every today, and it was wonderful! Great mouth coating smoke, reeks of incense, gas, and starburst candy. Really stops you in your tracks. I'll get some photos of it up later. I have probably 500 or so seeds of it if anybody would like any. HAOGxSSDD x Helena


Ill take some and try em out... Setting my tents back up this week... Got room for some new strains to try...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Thats real purty!!!


Thanks brother they all look like there.gonna frost up real early on.
The f2s are getting bred outta.this batch.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> When can i place an order???


For real!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> For real!!!


I sent u a pm hahaha


----------



## bobqp (Jun 9, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I smoked my first chuck for the first time every today, and it was wonderful! Great mouth coating smoke, reeks of incense, gas, and starburst candy. Really stops you in your tracks. I'll get some photos of it up later. I have probably 500 or so seeds of it if anybody would like any. HAOGxSSDD x Helena


I wouldn't mind some in return I can give 10 jungle spice f2 and
10 sunshine daydream f2


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Early frost on the Royal Robbery f1s.
> 
> View attachment 4347477


Also.when I pull these girls,.. and guys out every one is str8 FUNK smell, rotted garlic, skunk, and a wild funk on my chosen male.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thanks brother they all look like there.gonna frost up real early on.
> The f2s are getting bred outta.this batch.


Sweet... Soon as i set my tents up im popping those seeds bro!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

Pure blueberry old school pheno of the purple badlands, shes turning into one of my favorite of the PBs as I spend more time with her, the fast dank chem pheno, makes my mind real sped up cant sit still long or focus long, Id label its buzz as a whirlwind, strong effect, exspecially combined with coffee lol, it was my favorite, but now every after noon when I hit this blueberry I get a deep onset behind the eyes, and Even yawn a lil bit and its always a relief to come down from.thatt whirlwind for me haha,my body and MIND can feel more.calm. the combo of these 2 will be very nice.
Small.nug im.smoking on.potent oldschool


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 9, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Sweet... Soon as i set my tents up im popping those seeds bro!!!


Thats whats up, im sure youll find some keepers brother.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> So I smoked my first chuck for the first time every today, and it was wonderful! Great mouth coating smoke, reeks of incense, gas, and starburst candy. Really stops you in your tracks. I'll get some photos of it up later. I have probably 500 or so seeds of it if anybody would like any. HAOGxSSDD x Helena


Congratulations are in order!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Congratulations are in order!!


Yea, lol not the most cheerful supportive bunch over here lmao its all FIRE or STFU. Lmao over at AFN they all put up the banners for ya "GREAT JOB PAL!" They litterly have nothing bad to say about anything, every bud review and every light review is all 5 stars lmao.
I like this thread, where the Ogs are. Back When we automatically knew you was a outlaw if u played with bud, different crowd these days with the str8 laced ppl/preps/snutes coming into my territory.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

Smoking of one's first chuck was or is a big deal for each of us. The MonkeySkunk in the Arizer is a big deal here right now. Oh yeah!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Smoking of one's first chuck was or is a big deal for each of us. The MonkeySkunk in the Arizer is a big deal here right now. Oh yeah!


I agree. Just tottaly different vibe over here that I like, and your congrats when no1 else did(good looking out btw), just reminded me of the difference between the 2 forums. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

Not my first chuck at all, but a big happy deal on this hill.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not my first chuck at all, but a big happy deal on this hill.


Always will be.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Heres a good way to let people know bud quality online. Was cutting up a apple for the dogs, and this is what happend lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Heres a good way to let people know bud quality online. Was cutting up a apple for the dogs, and this is what happend lol
> View attachment 4347742


I want what he had!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 10, 2019)

I should have some new testers in just a spell. 

Blackwater x Granny Skunk #1
Nigerian Sunshine (BMR) x Granny Skunk #5
Nigerian Sunshine (Nigerian) x Granny Skunk #5

Looks like the BW x GSK1 took. I will check the others later today.


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

_"*PacDawg*" Testers (Critical Purple Kush X MacDawg) _
These are all the rejects seeds

And the Keepers


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Blackwater is the mother of royal robbery haha X with Alien Rift stud of studs.


Close, it is happy dog x grumpy-faced apple!


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

*Lucky Male
Blueberry Freeze *by Masonrie Genetics

_*The Harem*_
*Jelly Biscuit* by Farmhouse Genetics
*Dank Sinatra* by Bodhi Seeds
*Diamond* by Royal Queen Seeds
*Cookies & Chem *by Greenpoint Seeds
*Blueberry Freeze* by Masonrie Genetics


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> _"*PacDawg*" Testers (Critical Purple Kush X MacDawg) _
> These are all the rejects seeds
> View attachment 4347790
> And the Keepers
> ...


You might test those “rejects”.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Close, it is happy dog x grumpy-faced apple!


All kidding aside the Blackwater is Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush IBL Male


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you to all on this thread and in particular those that requested samples. For now I don't have anything more to send out. I appreciate the warm welcome to this realm.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2019)

Fire & desire 
 
Ready for some big girl shoes


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea, lol not the most cheerful supportive bunch over here lmao its all FIRE or STFU. Lmao over at AFN they all put up the banners for ya "GREAT JOB PAL!" They litterly have nothing bad to say about anything, every bud review and every light review is all 5 stars lmao.
> I like this thread, where the Ogs are. Back When we automatically knew you was a outlaw if u played with bud, different crowd these days with the str8 laced ppl/preps/snutes coming into my territory.


I CAN'T DENY IT,I'M A STRAIGHT RIDER,YOU DON'T WANNA FUCK WIT MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Close, it is happy dog x grumpy-faced apple!





SCJedi said:


> All kidding aside the Blackwater is Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush IBL Male


yea I know lol its the mother of my royal robbery strain lmao Alien rift being the stud of studs dad i used haha
Only difference is myn was the feminized line and Tahoe og was used, thats why Rr is about 40% tahoe.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 10, 2019)

Happy dog in the storm yesterday haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2019)

Just tried going the chuckers forum and got a warning site not safe pop up? Im on my phone so not sure whats up.


----------



## J.James (Jun 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just tried going the chuckers forum and got a warning site not safe pop up? Im on my phone so not sure whats up.


I got the same message......


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> I got the same message......


GENTLEMEN,WELCOME TO THE MATRIX!!!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just tried going the chuckers forum and got a warning site not safe pop up? Im on my phone so not sure whats up.





J.James said:


> I got the same message......


Who broke the interweb now?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

Paranoia Strikes Deep...Into your life it will creep!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Who broke the interweb now?


Can’t have nothing nice


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just tried going the chuckers forum and got a warning site not safe pop up? Im on my phone so not sure whats up.


Saw that too went to his bean site and that’s still up

You can proceed to site the error is showing the certificate date is invalid doubt it’s been hacked or anything bad


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2019)

Really enjoying this C998 x Hicock Haze from @BigHornBuds 
  
Its like chocolate and pepper that leads with a sour front end. I am thinking of the food we had in Belize or traditional central mexican.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2019)

Purple dog shit #3


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 10, 2019)

J.James said:


> *Lucky Male
> Blueberry Freeze *by Masonrie Genetics
> 
> _*The Harem*_
> ...


Got some good strains there buddy


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Jun 10, 2019)

I have some Honeybee X Cojack. Can you give me more info on the Cojack strain? 

Attached is a pick of my Wedding Cake X i got as a freebie from chuckers paradise.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> I have some Honeybee X Cojack. Can you give me more info on the Cojack strain?
> 
> Attached is a pick of my Wedding Cake X i got as a freebie from chuckers paradise.


Cojack(Columbian gold x Jack Herer) 
Long flowering sativa type plant,made colas like ropes..
Her smell is hard for me to describe maybe(pine/lime)

Her high was the get up & do something kind of smoke,very thought provoking for me.
But her flower time was long(16 weeks for sure)

Looking good.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 10, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> I have some Honeybee X Cojack. Can you give me more info on the Cojack strain?
> 
> Attached is a pick of my Wedding Cake X i got as a freebie from chuckers paradise.


Be patient and prepare for a long haul on the cojack x honeybee. Check my posts for pics and opinions.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 11, 2019)

Zour Apples day 51 
Probably gonna chop at 60-63

Lots of different pheno expressions


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Happy dog in the storm yesterday haha
> View attachment 4347856


Big dawg!!!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 11, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Big dawg!!!


Miss Cleopatra, Shes a beautiful beast brother, 8 months old.

X with

Blue pharaoh.
American bully dual registered.
Phenotypes and genetics.these are both keepers, wish ppl in dog world understood breeding like us on this thread., they be falling for that 6X dax bs. Never understanding phenotypes.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 11, 2019)

Did some germ testing on my Deputy 1 x Lemon Meringue project. I only cured these a month. 

Matched some light seeds with some fully mature dark seeds. So all my mature beans popped in water in 18 hours. Didn’t even need the towel really. 

This combo is two of the frostier plants I have grown and should be hot hot on potency side. The lemon meringue is more on the cookies and cream side so I’m hoping for a nice half chem and half creamy candy.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 11, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Miss Cleopatra, Shes a beautiful beast brother, 8 months old.
> View attachment 4348378
> X with
> View attachment 4348379
> ...


Pups ready in september. Open to trades for some ppl, legendary dogs in the line like Excalibur. Purple casnova. Many more.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 11, 2019)

Heres some of my original artwork .all hand drawn. I can only do shit like this once in a blue moon, my nerves so.bad.
 
Heres my seed bandit one lol.


----------



## klx (Jun 12, 2019)

Chuckers Gear from seed @ Day 50. Multi strain grow please excuse the nute burns.

Goofy grape 1. This plant has at least 3 weeks to go maybe more. Waiting and waiting for it to fill out a bit. Topped it once and it it super branchy.

 

Goofy Grape 2. Was a runt. No topping and zero side branching. Single cola thats it. Had 4 GG males so flowered them all outside and collected their pollen and mixed it all together and dusted lowers on both these for a semi open pollination F2s.

 

Demo 1. My fav plant of the lot. Made F2s of this and also GG x Demo.

 

Demo 2. Light feeder so got a bit battered.

 

Pura Vida x Almond Cookies. Lots of small frosty buds:

 

I am terrible at describing smells but I know dank when I smell it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

Cindy99 from seeds that @Opie1971 made.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 from seeds that @Opie1971 made.
> View attachment 4348814


Really healthy Chunky, keep us updated on how they turn out. Are you gonna transplant into a bigger pot or just flower them as is?
Either way, I’m sure they’ll be good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Really healthy Chunky, keep us updated on how they turn out. Are you gonna transplant into a bigger pot or just flower them as is?
> Either way, I’m sure they’ll be good.


Thanks bro! 
I'm going to transfer them into 3 gallon bags July 1.


----------



## THT (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> tried going the chuckers forum and got a warning


You may have already figured this out, but, when a certificate expires ( talking about the little lock next to the "https"), the browsers see this as potentially unsafe (since the certificate can no longer be verified against a trusted authority) and therefore pop up a message telling you it may not be safe to proceed. Looks like they it was resolved pretty quickly!


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Really healthy Chunky, keep us updated on how they turn out. Are you gonna transplant into a bigger pot or just flower them as is?
> Either way, I’m sure they’ll be good.


The ones iam growing outdoors are going to be beast and should get a great weight off every one of them,they been toped 2-3 times and they love it.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 13, 2019)

Strawberry Daiquiri f2
  
I've found a near copy of my sprite pheno in only 2 seeds, one was like veggie juice, and lacked smell so I culled it, this one was citrusy until flower and then exposes some Berry and lime pronounced odors, not nearly as stinky as mom but more sweet. No bananas or ballsacks either, unlike it's mother, and it's been 85°f almost it's entire flowering cycle, so the colors aren't from low temps.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2019)

Candy rain looking good,now to see what her flowers look like


----------



## macsnax (Jun 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Candy rain looking good,now to see what her flowers look like
> View attachment 4349271


I'll be paying attention to this one


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'll be paying attention to this one


Me also..

I'll get pics of (rubber match) she is a big ass plant..

(Pudding pop) is a looker also,she has a more wide open growth.

This Gelato#43 aka Gello reminds me of the RKS from Reserva privada seeds..
Not the smell,but the bud growth..

But something in my room,was putting out that first initial reaction to highway skunk smell.. but it only lasted a week(week 6 flowering) now it's gone.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Me also..
> 
> I'll get pics of (rubber match) she is a big ass plant..
> 
> ...


I would love to see how pudding pop did for you, whatcha got for a nose on her?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Me also..
> 
> I'll get pics of (rubber match) she is a big ass plant..
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts on crossing cookie crosses? I was told by my buddy that's been helping me that I might want to back off making cookie crosses some, because well you know how cookies are. But I see a lot people crossing cookies to other cookies. I'm just not sure how far I want to delve into making cookie crosses. And I have a bit of them too, lol. Ogkb coming in hot soon.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What are your thoughts on crossing cookie crosses? I was told by my buddy that's been helping me that I might want to back off making cookie crosses some, because well you know how cookies are. But I see a lot people crossing cookies to other cookies. I'm just not sure how far I want to delve into making cookie crosses. And I have a bit of them too, lol. Ogkb coming in hot soon.


It's the easiest crosses to make(cookie x og) (OG x cookie) (chem x cookie) it's not really away to fuck it up..

But anything purple/colors with thick white frost is what is wanted (Exotics)

Everything/everybody is just remaking/mashing the same genetics in every way possible. 

I'd say make you a round of cookie crosses & move on to the next.

I think ima try some of the older cuts(sours,chems,lemon og)


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm gonna start toying back with citrus. I recently got cuts of Lemon Tree and Grapefruit from the PNW. I heard a podcast, perhaps one of Bodhi, where it was stated that the limonene terpene makes people crave more. 

Haha, the first hit is free, yo.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm gonna start toying back with citrus. I recently got cuts of Lemon Tree and Grapefruit from the PNW. I heard a podcast, perhaps one of Bodhi, where it was stated that the limonene terpene makes people crave more.
> 
> Haha, the first hit is free, yo.


It's true...

I been searching for one smell for ever(purple crunch) pure cereal'N milk type smell & taste.. but I think I should have been searching for the grower.

He/she had to be badass at this growing game,everything that I got was perfect,never no moist buds,no seeds,consistent through out.(I think the nugs had to been cured for 2-3 months for sure)

Big ups to all you old ass growers,befor everything was rushed.. you guys was crushing it.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's the easiest crosses to make(cookie x og) (OG x cookie) (chem x cookie) it's not really away to fuck it up..
> 
> But anything purple/colors with thick white frost is what is wanted (Exotics)
> 
> ...


I have a couple cookie crosses in the works. I think i want to tc some things so I can bring in some new. I've been thinking a lil like you, think I might be playing with some sour d in the future.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's true...
> 
> I been searching for one smell for ever(purple crunch) pure cereal'N milk type smell & taste.. but I think I should have been searching for the grower.
> 
> ...


Im glad I got to know one of the true originals, old man named pap, he was in his 70s been growing most his life, when I met him and started growing at 13. Dude was around when they was figuring all the "new teks" out. I used to think he was crazy, mixing coca cola with water to spray his buds down, years later everybody is on mollasses.
He was doing it in the 60s and 70s.
And "LST" he wld tell.me to tie a plant down and a new plant wld grow outta the bends, I was like wtf? Lol but damn his bud was some master shit exspcially for back then, way ahead of his.time. wish I had got some his genetics, he is long gone now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

In the book The Color Purple one of the main characters actually grew weed. Its been a few years since I read the book but it was set in the 1930s down South.

Blew my mind reading it for the first time.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> In the book The Color Purple one of the main characters actually grew weed. Its been a few years since I read the book but it was set in the 1930s down South.
> 
> Blew my mind reading it for the first time.


Yea I seen old ass footage one time of around that time era, and in that they actually said that the price of.marijuana grown in that state of appalachia mountains used to double the price of weed in california said it was natutally 2x as potent back then just bc.of the soil, and lime stone mountains.
Had footage of a old hillbilly on the mt side planting what appeared to be cuttings in a old pot full of dirt, one u wld put on the stove. Haha old ass footage, Ive only found that shit one time to never find it again,.may have been local.tv station even.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea I seen old ass footage one time of around that time era, and in that they actually said that the price of.marijuana grown in that state of appalachia mountains used to double the price of weed in california said it was natutally 2x as potent back then just bc.of the soil, and lime stone mountains.
> Had footage of a old hillbilly on the mt side planting what appeared to be cuttings in a old pot full of dirt, one u wld put on the stove. Haha old ass footage, Ive only found that shit one time to never find it again,.may have been local.tv station even.


Yah man, eastern Kentucky was a friggin hot spot. As the corn glut hit farmers moved to put large patches of weed in the middle of their corn fields and made silly money. Some of the best weed I have ever smoked came from my roommate's brother while we were visiting Louisville from our home in South Carolina. I was growing in SC at the time but he insisted on not showing me his grow it being Kentucky and all. I am pretty sure his strains came out of the Harlan County area. I've never seen anything like it still to this day and this was back in 1990-1991. I'm also a native northern Californian to give some perspective.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yah man, eastern Kentucky was a friggin hot spot. As the corn glut hit farmers moved to put large patches of weed in the middle of their corn fields and made silly money. Some of the best weed I have ever smoked came from my roommate's brother while we were visiting Louisville from our home in South Carolina. I was growing in SC at the time but he insisted on not showing me his grow it being Kentucky and all. I am pretty sure his strains came out of the Harlan County area. I've never seen anything like it still to this day and this was back in 1990-1991. I'm also a native northern Californian to give some perspective.


Exactly lol thats the state I was speaking of, Im actually from lexington, dont live there anymore, but we have a huge underground marijuana culture, from the old time.original.eastern KY growers.to the.corn bread mafia. Anyone sourcing the true RKS thats where it still lives. Hahaha. And oh yea they act like asking to buy a Joint will get you killed if you arnt known well enough lmao.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

Hell nobody really gave two shits about weed until the 50s so I'm sure post prohibition it was a hay day for growing bud. Mofos getting down on all the shit people think they're hot shit doing today.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Don’t think much was grown in 60s and early 70s. Legends exist wi5h some credibility of hippies who settled here going to Afghanistan in the later 70s and returning with seeds. Shortly very powerful pot was available to the fortunate few. Worked with the son of one of the Travelers. He also grew on forest land here. 

Homegrown in early days had a bad reputation and was not desirable.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell nobody really gave two shits about weed until the 50s so I'm sure post prohibition it was a hay day for growing bud. Mofos getting down on all the shit people think they're hot shit doing today.


There was Harry Aslinger and the Marijuana Tax Act!
And Reefer Madness!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Don’t think much was grown in 60s and early 70s. Legends exist wi5h some credibility of hippies who settled here going to Afghanistan in the later 70s and returning with seeds. Shortly very powerful pot was available to the fortunate few. Worked with the son of one of the Travelers. He also grew on forest land here.
> 
> Homegrown in early days had a bad reputation and was not desirable.


Oh yea if any1 said.homegrown ppl thought dirt. But to my surprise that footage I was mentioning was long before.the 60s of that mountain man planting weed on hillside out of a stove pot. Old. But everyone also knows that all the kill.bud that used to be grown in KY most us locals never got to see it, it all went out of state lmao and we was all left with overloads of brick haha but if you remember that light green sweet brick, I always used to like that shit back then.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

I havent seen any true cat piss bud since back in those days either, but I never really remember thinking much of it, except smelt like str8 catpiss. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I havent seen any true cat piss bud since back in those days either, but I never really remember thinking much of it, except smelt like str8 catpiss. Lol


And Skunk smells way before Skunk #1.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm putting a list together for some folks to test out the new fems coming. All I'm asking is for feedback with pics. 

All crosses were made with my grape sato cut which is a strain I made a year or so ago which is (miyagi x grapes 13), miyagi is another cross of mine critical sensi star x buddha's dream. The miyagi cross has kicked out a strong blueberry pheno and then the blue dream copy cut I used for the sato cross. 

The grape sato grows like an indica and has a indica buzz on it, and after 3 weeks in a jar she taste like a mix of berry and grape and the jar smells the same. 

The crosses available will be black dog (blackberry pheno) x grape sato, lvtk (highlander cut) x gs and oran jones #1 x gs.

The lvtk and oj #1 are very similar except the oj #1 has the possibility of throwing out tangerine power terps along with the berry terps. 

Probably be harvesting beans late June early July and shipping out towards end of July 1st of Aug. 

Folks doing 12/12 from seed would be awesome. 

Hit me in pm if you're down for some fems in August of some possible stank berry.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There was Harry Aslinger and the Marijuana Tax Act!
> And Reefer Madness!


True, I was thinking hemp but they used the smear campaign with crazy weed stories to fuck up the idea of hemp being good. How could Hearst slip my mind?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 13, 2019)

Was going thru the seeds, and the next cross im gonna try out,...is find a good humble pie male, X it with a fire wedding cake s1, and that'll be hummingbird cake.
Which actual hummingbird cake has a funny back story for me. Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 13, 2019)

Goofy Grape reveg. Day 4 of flower.


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2019)

Fire & desire fems
 

DUM x DCP aka (double punch) at 3 weeks
 

SD x DCP aka (sundea punch) at 3 weeks


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 14, 2019)

Fire & Desire....Rick James & Tina Marie are looking nice and uniform.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2019)

@BobBitchen Southern Slymball #3




Lime and frost 

Disco Biscuit - Underground Originals
(Select GSC x (UK Cheese x Blues)



Cookies n cheese on the nose

Also just put into soil some beans from last runs pollen chuck,

Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)

Mint Julep - Mint Chocolate Chip Cookies x Kosher Kush F2 - Thunderfudge Genetics


Adhesive - GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3) - Mr Bee


Secret Cookies and the Ogee are from Seed Junky Genetics. I've females in flower from both and they're impressive in their own right. The SC males and females were both short. Ogee males and females werelarge framed, tall and the females are producing.

Just popped a load of beans, taken a load of extra cuts and will look to be making some more crosses this run. Crumbing bud and finding a couple of seeds has taken on a whole new dimension now I'm doing it on purpose.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey guys, haven’t been around much, took on a couple new projects and with dirt biking n hunting prep , I’m spread pretty thin.

But I wanted to give a review on my new medium. 
In the new setup I wanted to get rid of the promix n go to growstones. 
After playing around with it, I’ve come to 50/50 promix/growstones 

I built a shaker deck, n reuse the stones n toss the mix. (This has also proven to be very helpful in reveg, easier to brake up the roots to fit in smaller pots, n seems to speed things up) This has cut my waste in half. After that I rinse in tap water n make sure nothing is leaching out. 
Then dry, then they’re ready for next time. 
The stones let me have more wet n dry cycles pre day, letting to plants eat more .
Resulting in bigger crops . 
 
I leave about that much bud. Once I see new growth, I start cutting off the buds, seems to put more energy into the new. 

1 light - 4x4 1.82 gpw 
Should be 2-3 o’s of concentrates too.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sprite f2 final swelling about 3 days till chop. Can't wait to combine this with something if the smoke is as good as she smells and looks.  the f1 was super stretchy and medium/low yield. I can easily see this doing double the harvest with a bit of training and trimming


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 15, 2019)

Miel de Regaliz 
(aka cojack x honeybee f3)
  


Five variations seemed to show in my garden. Four pictured, missing early girl, more purple and the fast finisher of the bunch (chopped early at 90 days 12/12 from seed). Clockwise from lower left - The one I referenced to as late comer/mutant (1st set of leaves blades not fully separated) was the winner of the bunch. Bubblegum heavy but still licorice and honey. Grown in a 6 in pot

2nd was terracotta no 2 I had to top it (grew into fan), was the one exposed to most intense light and showed some pretty good defs for it. Some bubble gum. 

3rd was terracotta no.1 it easy on the top shelf and I trained it horizontal posted some pics of it with white background, and 4th was the one that I focused the updatest on. It certainly was the prettiest imo but the buds ended up looser and less bubblegum going clockwise. Fifth was early girl.


That is just how I personally rank them, to put in perspective I will rank chucker's paridise strains I have grown in this order, Graveyard Whistler, gmo x swayze, Miel de Regaliz.


@genuity this was the longest flowering strain I have encountered, they can be done better by someone who knows what the fuck they are doing. I don't think chopping a full 3 weeks off the 12/12 from seed time is right for this one. They took 90 to 120+ days 12/12 from seed, I'd plan on 14 - 16 week 98-112 day flower.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 15, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch 1,2, and 3. I also included a tent picture.


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Jun 15, 2019)

klx said:


> Chuckers Gear from seed @ Day 50. Multi strain grow please excuse the nute burns.
> 
> Goofy grape 1. This plant has at least 3 weeks to go maybe more. Waiting and waiting for it to fill out a bit. Topped it once and it it super branchy.
> 
> ...


I have some Goofy Grape but have had problems germinating them. So far have only had one male come to maturity.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch 1,2, and 3. I also included a tent picture. View attachment 4350317
> View attachment 4350320
> View attachment 4350321
> View attachment 4350322


That room is looking good, always healthy plants with you..



flowerpower0118 said:


> I have some Goofy Grape but have had problems germinating them. So far have only had one male come to maturity.


Just let me know, I'll get you more to play with.


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Jun 15, 2019)

Adding onto one of my earlier posts. 

I have 2 Wedding Cake X Swayze fems in my greenhouse.
I flipped them to 12/12 on the 3rd of May. 

They are both displaying very different phenos.

The first I will call Berry. This ones description is close to that of the ideal Wedding Cake strain. 
Vanilla and Berry.
This plant dwarfed and is very small and compact. With small leaves.
I have had to do some LST to allow sunlight to reach the colas. 
It boasts light green buds with purple tips that almost form stripes.

The second plant I will call Pine. 
A much larger plant with large fan leaves and lots of bushy.
Boasting large long colas like ropes. With lots of pistils and a pine cone like appearance. And terpenes of pine, lemon and a hint of berry.

Pic 1 Berry full plant
Pic 2 Berry Bud closeup
Pic 3 Pine
Pic 4 Pine Bud Closeup


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 15, 2019)

Royal robbery #3 f1, seems like all the f1s are gonna frost up early on.


----------



## Oldschooldude (Jun 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm gonna start toying back with citrus... I heard a podcast, perhaps one of Bodhi, where it was stated that the limonene terpene makes people crave more.
> 
> Haha, the first hit is free, yo.


yeah, grew a lemon chitral, ice grapefruit and California Orange in 3gs - very popular person that post season lol. Ice Grapefruit especially omg you just wanted more, super after 2 month cure. was just looking around for a citrus strain 20 mins ago to breed w some stock. yeah it would be cool to see what you come up w F1 wise.
zamaldelica i thought, would make breeding stock as well.
*edit autocorrect tyranny


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 16, 2019)

Royal robbery #2 going crazy with the frost, I notice its a more whispy haired pheno too.
This one dont have near as much stretch either.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 16, 2019)

Just finished week 4 after knocking up the Blackwater again. This time it is Blackwater x Granny Skunk #1 (slow flower set male)


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2019)

Larrys Wedding #2 - pretty sure this name came from this thread a while back. Thanks to who ever came up with it.
(Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1 5#)
Flash
 

Daylight

The mother (Sour Larry Pebbles #3) puts out all kinds of smells during flower, eucalyptus, rotten fruits and a gassyness which is hard to explain. The above plant #2 has this gassyness to the max. 

@BobBitchen Southern Slymball #2
 

 
Lime on the nose and frost.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 17, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch 1,2, and 3. I also included a tent picture. View attachment 4350317
> View attachment 4350320
> View attachment 4350321
> View attachment 4350322


Soil or coco?


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2019)

Gelato #43 AKA Gello just may be the perfect performance plant for me...
Short stocky thick,gas/gelato/gas/gelato truly unique terps,true 60 day flowering..
The high is really good,strong all day smoke..

As of right now,only cuts I'm going to run for the next few yrs..

Cuts:
GMO x Swayze aka (Ballroom Funk)
Gelato #43 AKA Gello 
*Candy rain (is setting up to be a nice plant) so she may get a spot.

Slang'n 
 
Snatching walleye out this MOFO...
Enjoy the week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Soil or coco?


I believe Lubda uses a soil mix so he only has to water feed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gelato #43 AKA Gello just may be the perfect performance plant for me...
> Short stocky thick,gas/gelato/gas/gelato truly unique terps,true 60 day flowering..
> The high is really good,strong all day smoke..
> 
> ...


Cotton Cordell wally diver, color = sparkle fire tiger
Try it; you'll like it.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 17, 2019)

Oldschooldude said:


> yeah, grew a lemon chitral, ice grapefruit and California Orange in 3gs - very popular person that post season lol. Ice Grapefruit especially omg you just wanted more, super after 2 month cure. was just looking around for a citrus strain 20 mins ago to breed w some stock. yeah it would be cool to see what you come up w F1 wise.
> zamaldelica i thought, would make breeding stock as well.
> *edit autocorrect tyranny


You're going to find fewer negative recessive traits in "Golden tiger" than in the Zamaldelica. Zamaldelica tends to autoflower when rootbound and males tend to autoflower randomly, the breeder claims its from the zamal landrace they use. The Golden tiger I've been growing share similar harvest times and odors between tropical mango/carrot and Mandarin spicy phenotypes. So far the best smoke has come from the spicier citrucy mom's. I found a rare rotting funky smelling plant in seedling stage(2 weeks old), hoping it's a male for breeding purposes.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Miel de Regaliz
> (aka cojack x honeybee f3)
> View attachment 4350290 View attachment 4350292
> 
> ...


I like the looks of that #3.. 
& #4 was definitely sexy..
But that bubblegum smell,now that got me ready to do a 12/12 from seed run..

If I could find one with #3's growth & #4's sexy nugs with the terps of that late comer #1?
I'd be in #paradise


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2019)

flowerpower0118 said:


> Adding onto one of my earlier posts.
> 
> I have 2 Wedding Cake X Swayze fems in my greenhouse.
> I flipped them to 12/12 on the 3rd of May.
> ...


Wow,some of them flowers look like my last run..

This is one of them..
 
She has that wedding cake smell,but she is one of them " Beauty in the eye of the beholder" or whatever..

Now the end product ended up being strong smoke..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cotton Cordell wally diver, color = sparkle fire tiger
> Try it; you'll like it.


I sell those but Flicker Shad from Berkley are really special, gave some Shad Raps away after finding how well these worked. More of a bass guy and here Wiggle Warts are king in Winter and Spring! Those Flicker Shads are special though.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> I like the looks of that #3..
> & #4 was definitely sexy..
> But that bubblegum smell,now that got me ready to do a 12/12 from seed run..
> 
> ...


Yeah, that #3 stretched across 2.5 feet and probably would have branched out to be able to fill a 2.5 ft diameter circle if I hadnt pruned several branches and tied it back. Keeping in mind it was in a half gallon pot (getting 2 a day waterings didnt hurt). 

Sounds like you are looking for terracotta #2 then. Late comer was also in a half gallon but she did not get the intenisty or 2 a day waterings.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2019)

Lvtk highlander cut, she's a handful to say the least but well worth the effort. (full of grape sato beans)
 

her daughter, Oran Jones #1, lvtk leaner in every way but wild out branching, plus she has a little color to her. (full of grape sato beans)
 

another daughter oj#3, sour orange flavor and nice hard hitting hybrid high (has maybe 20 or so seeds from sato forming)


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lvtk highlander cut, she's a handful to say the least but well worth the effort. (full of grape sato beans)
> View attachment 4351488
> 
> her daughter, Oran Jones #1, lvtk leaner in every way but wild out branching, plus she has a little color to her. (full of grape sato beans)
> ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2019)

Decided to go and pop 3 of the female seed's c99 tonight. I'm doing soil for the time being so I figured I might as well get them going now because it'll be a while before they get going. Hoping to find a nice pineapple pheno to add to the haram.





  
My plan is if I find a solid pineapple pheno in the Female seed's c99 I'll then pop some peakseedsbc's c99 and find a nice male to pollinate the FS c99. If the peakseedsbc female turns out more pineapple I'll f2 that one and still cross the female seeds cut too. I would like to have some pineapple in the mix. 

Since I've already got a solid blackberry flavor and a grape berry flavor with the incoming grape berry crosses I think after these c99 I'm gonna look for a pine or sandal wood type flavor or some other old school flavor. So I think after the 12 or so grape sato cross testers I'm going to pop nirvana's pure power plant and snow white. I've grown both strains in the past and both had some nice flavors much different than the current American palette. 

The Snow White had a sandal wood or like Irish spring soap smell and taste but it was nice, kinda like that old school Ajax bud. The power plant was one of the nicest plants I've grown honestly, she had solid ass buds super dense, she smelled like literal shit/baby poo and tasted like honeycombs cereal, well not exactly but that's the closest thing I can think of to compare it with.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to go and pop 3 of the female seed's c99 tonight. I'm doing soil for the time being so I figured I might as well get them going now because it'll be a while before they get going. Hoping to find a nice pineapple pheno to add to the haram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all pineapple smell even when they are in early vegg then later in flower you will get grapefruit/pineapple/puke smell.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to go and pop 3 of the female seed's c99 tonight. I'm doing soil for the time being so I figured I might as well get them going now because it'll be a while before they get going. Hoping to find a nice pineapple pheno to add to the haram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestion on the sandalwood would be Amos' Orgi F2. I found 1 pheno out of a couple that was Nag Champa/Sandalwood incense. The structure and high was on point too. Not sure if it was a fluke pheno I found, but might be worth a looking into if thats the flavor/scent you're looking for?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to go and pop 3 of the female seed's c99 tonight. I'm doing soil for the time being so I figured I might as well get them going now because it'll be a while before they get going. Hoping to find a nice pineapple pheno to add to the haram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be an interesting cross. Did you taste-test the c99 prior to selecting it for a pineapple pheno hunt?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Might be an interesting cross. Did you taste-test the c99 prior to selecting it for a pineapple pheno hunt?


These will be first FS c99 that I'll run. I ran peaks c99 previously but didnt find a pineapple, not bad but not pineapple but that was only 3 females. 

So plan it to grew more out and see if I find a nice pheno and then move forward from there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Suggestion on the sandalwood would be Amos' Orgi F2. I found 1 pheno out of a couple that was Nag Champa/Sandalwood incense. The structure and high was on point too. Not sure if it was a fluke pheno I found, but might be worth a looking into if thats the flavor/scent you're looking for?


Nice! I do happen to have a fiver of those too.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 19, 2019)

Still chuckin. This time I hit two of my Nigerian Sunshine Phenos with Granny Skunk #5 (faster flower set)

Three BMR leaners to the left and the Nigerian leaner to the right. Short seed machines!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice! I do happen to have a fiver of those too.


Me, too !


----------



## klx (Jun 19, 2019)

Demo pretty as a picture day 59. Loving this cross.


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2019)

klx said:


> Demo pretty as a picture day 59. Loving this cross.
> 
> View attachment 4352414


Eye popping...


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 19, 2019)

klx said:


> Demo pretty as a picture day 59. Loving this cross.
> 
> View attachment 4352414


Gorgeous flower! Whats the nose on her?


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2019)

Love growing DWC in these 5gal buckets,but they drink way to fast/much when the plant is super large.
 
So I hooked her up with a radiator/bladder/res thingy..

No more lifting the lid.

Ruff'N tuff


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

Very ingenuitive.... genuity...


----------



## klx (Jun 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Gorgeous flower! Whats the nose on her?


Fuel or metho mixed with cough syrup. Its not super loud but its definitely not unpleasant. Her sister smells the same even though the bud structure is a bit different. Both of them have absolutely rock hard buds.



genuity said:


> Eye popping...


All credit goes to you!

This tray is all your gear except from the hibernate down the front right:


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2019)

Secret society seeds (rubber match) slurricane x purple punch 2.0
 
She is a big sativa type growing plant,going to be bigger yields on her for sure..
But this growth is not for me,she is wild. 
She get the 630lec to herself,still filling netting with flimsy legs,that just lay flat..


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Secret society seeds (rubber match) slurricane x purple punch 2.0
> View attachment 4352722
> She is a big sativa type growing plant,going to be bigger yields on her for sure..
> But this growth is not for me,she is wild.
> She get the 630lec to herself,still filling netting with flimsy legs,that just lay flat..


Wow, I wasnt aware the Slurricanes were so heavy sativa.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, I wasnt aware the Slurricanes were so heavy sativa.


Me neither, could be some clementine coming through.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Me neither, could be some clementine coming through.


Me 3...

I don't know what I was expecting, but it damn sure did not include a plant with 4x stretch & still chugging along.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 20, 2019)

Heavy Larry leaner since it’s like a PP bx?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Me 3...
> 
> I don't know what I was expecting, but it damn sure did not include a plant with 4x stretch & still chugging along.


Cross that bitch to LVTK and it'll put holes in the ceiling, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Cross that bitch to LVTK and it'll put holes in the ceiling, lol.


I'll supply the clone, lol. That mofo would out of control, lol!

That's why I'm nervous about crossing my blackberry black dog to my lvtk because the lvtk is crazy like this slur x pp and the bb b dog gets pretty leggy too! So offspring might be too leggy!

That's the problem with these sprawling girls, you gotta be careful with what you cross them to avoid that unruly structure compiling further.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 20, 2019)

Lol ya it would be crazy. I'll test if you wanna make it happen.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 21, 2019)

Any fem seeds?


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2019)

Sundae driver #10 x DCP x6 females 
& 
Double up mints x DCP x7 females 

 

They are starting to transform into their own uniqueness. 

Seeded double up mints with the long cure,long for me... 60days
 
Soft smoke,lite mints,good stoner high..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 21, 2019)

New bulbs ...
If your running DEs . 
Theses Phillips bulbs are the way to go....But have to buy a 6 pack.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 21, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2 @genuity, I’m excited to see what this gal holds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2019)

Chopped down the blackberry black dog that was pollinated by grape sato. This run came out aces, best yet as far as density of buds, color and smell, which is weird since she was pollinated. 
 
 
 

The smell on this girl is wonderful and the grape sato is just as nice if not a little better imo so I'm really looking forward to seeing how the offspring turn out. The sato crosses all intrigue me honestly, if I find a sato leaner in the lvtk cross or oj#1 cross I'll be cool as fudge. 

The piece of bud I smoked of grape sato last night had a real close taste to the old school blueberry I had back in the day but not quite as frosty. So hopefully I can find a frosted out grape leaner in that lvtk cross. 

I will probably chop the lvtk and Oran Jones #1 this weekend. Bud will be dry by next weekend so I'll be able to collect some beans then! Stoked.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2 @genuity, I’m excited to see what this gal holds.
> View attachment 4353602


What's the makeup of that? My plushberry can express eerily similar terps. I've got male and female Plushberry plants that share a cherry/Hawaiian punch mix smell. I plan on making f2's of all of them, just to see.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Chopped down the blackberry black dog that was pollinated by grape sato. This run came out aces, best yet as far as density of buds, color and smell, which is weird since she was pollinated.
> View attachment 4353603
> View attachment 4353605
> View attachment 4353606
> ...


That BBB D.O.G. had the pregnant "glow" haha
Looking good brother!


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Decided to go and pop 3 of the female seed's c99 tonight. I'm doing soil for the time being so I figured I might as well get them going now because it'll be a while before they get going. Hoping to find a nice pineapple pheno to add to the haram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m in the process of making F2’s and some S1’s of Bros Grimm C99. If ya don’t find what your looking for, hit me up later this summer.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 22, 2019)

So far on the Royal Robbery testers I got, str8 pine on #3, sweet berry/purple shampoo on #2, and #7 smells just like a rubber tire. Others havent devolped yet they younger.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 22, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> What's the makeup of that? My plushberry can express eerily similar terps. I've got male and female Plushberry plants that share a cherry/Hawaiian punch mix smell. I plan on making f2's of all of them, just to see.


Cherry Cream Pie ( Cookies n Cream x Cherry Pie) x Purple Punch I believe.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I’m in the process of making F2’s and some S1’s of Bros Grimm C99. If ya don’t find what your looking for, hit me up later this summer.


Will do! How are those doing for you, smells and structure wise?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> That BBB D.O.G. had the pregnant "glow" haha
> Looking good brother!


This round she definitely turned more pink/purple, it's hard to see in photos outside the tent but sitting next to those green bushes you can see she is not "green." A joy of a plant though.


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Jun 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Just let me know, I'll get you more to play with.


The last seedling doesnt seem to be doing too well. I think I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 22, 2019)

Since I can't do contests here I started one on the chucker's paradise forum. Not sure if I'm allowed to link it here so I won't for now but if you commonly post pics and are interested in a tester grow competition I got one going over there. The strains will be black dog (blackberry pheno) x grape sato, lvtk (highlander cut) x grape sato and Oran Jones #1 x grape sato. 

The grape sato is a wonderful blend of grape and blueberry and I plan on handing out cuts in the fall so others can verify her terp profile, same with the blackberry black dog. I can say they smell and taste a certain way but it is all just words typed out and don't mean shit but if enough folks grow them and say the same thing then that's something.

Prizes will be cash for top dog plus seed pack of their choice and runner ups will get seeds. Go check it out please. I'll pick the testers around July 12th and send out testers around then.


----------



## klx (Jun 22, 2019)

2 Goofy Grape phenos, would never know they were sisters.

#1 chopped at exactly 9 weeks. Pure purple, grew as a single cola with zero side branching:

 

#2 still has 10 days at least, no purple, side branching like crazy, needs supporting:

 

Also had 4/6 males so flowered them all outside and collected pollen from all of them, mixed it all up and dusted the lowers on both these plants so will have a bunch of kind of open pollinated F2s to look through. I also selected what I thought was the best male and dusted a different bud on each female with that pollen so will be interesting to compare the progeny. Pulled out a couple of seeds last night and they all nice and brown with tiger stripes so thinking they are good to go.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 23, 2019)

klx said:


> 2 Goofy Grape phenos, would never know they were sisters.
> 
> #1 chopped at exactly 9 weeks. Pure purple, grew as a single cola with zero side branching:
> 
> ...


The buds def look related in structure and appearence tho, besides the color haha.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 23, 2019)

Start of day 20. Halfway through pruning 

4g packed tight , from 1 light . 
This plant loves to be stripped back, 
She makes nugs top to bottom , this is the 1st time for a full run. 

Looking for 2gpw this run. 
Bud from a couple crops ago. (It’s what’s for breakfast)

IHG jelly breath x purple punch 
Only one that didn’t hermi from the pack, leaning heavily on the jelly . It was worth the BS to find this plant. 

Great strong high, that doesn’t couch lock ya.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 23, 2019)

I've never tried any COBs been thinking about upgrading to them, but Idk if I may just be better going back to a HPS for this winter, I've been running these mars indoor and yield is okay but not near enough. Seems like I used to get more off hps 400s.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 23, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I've never tried any COBs been thinking about upgrading to them, but Idk if I may just be better going back to a HPS for this winter, I've been running these mars indoor and yield is okay but not near enough. Seems like I used to get more off hps 400s.


315 CMH could be another route.


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2019)

Candy rain(21 days flower) 
 
Definitely like the growth on this one(4 per 1000) will be nice(as long as it smokes good) & puts out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Candy rain(21 days flower)
> View attachment 4354304
> Definitely like the growth on this one(4 per 1000) will be nice(as long as it smokes good) & puts out.


She looks like she'll yield well and should be legit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Candy rain(21 days flower)
> View attachment 4354304
> Definitely like the growth on this one(4 per 1000) will be nice(as long as it smokes good) & puts out.


Girls named Candy either put out or they get a new name.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Jun 23, 2019)

klx said:


> 2 Goofy Grape phenos, would never know they were sisters.
> 
> #1 chopped at exactly 9 weeks. Pure purple, grew as a single cola with zero side branching:
> 
> ...


How is the aroma spin on each of them?


----------



## nc208 (Jun 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Start of day 20. Halfway through pruning View attachment 4354223
> View attachment 4354224
> 4g packed tight , from 1 light .
> This plant loves to be stripped back,
> ...


That IHG jelly breath x purple punch is jellysickle right? I smoked some of that and it was amazing. I hope you fiund a nice one in there.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> That IHG jelly breath x purple punch is jellysickle right? I smoked some of that and it was amazing. I hope you fiund a nice one in there.


I’m not a 100% on that, pretty sure they where calling the pp x jb the jellysickle. 
I can’t find any info or get a straight or any answer on them. They where freebies that probably where labeled bassackwords is my guess .


----------



## klx (Jun 23, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> How is the aroma spin on each of them?


The purple is grapey and the green one is lemon, lime fuely.

Edit> they are not super loud but nothing seems loud compared to the few SSH x Black Domina I have in the same room, nothing can match that Mango stank.


----------



## growslut (Jun 23, 2019)

***Already posted this in the Cap thread but since some folks visit one thread and not the other I thought I'd also post here it in Chuckers Paradise.

Harvested one of @Rosinallday 's incredible creations--Mac x DLA5

Even though Mac crosses have a reputation for being difficult/runts/mutants this plant had no issues. Took it 66 days. Fast growth, 100% stable--no ballsacs or nanners, even though the plant did get stressed multiple times during the grow

Large cola's that filled out to almost the size of a beer can. And the growth is even more impressive considering this plant was in a 1gal pot in soil and always in the corner of the tent and never directly under the lights.

Haven't smoked any yet but the nose is dank fruity. Guess its the Mac coming through a bit more than the DLA5

Huge thanks to @Rosinallday for the chance to grow these genetics. Every single cross has been a home run!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 24, 2019)

Down to the last nug of this jar, still getting bombed after smoking on it for over a month str8.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2019)

Fire & desire fems 
 
All looking great,no slow growths/mutants,they like to eat/can handle strong feedings..
Few more weeks and off to flower they go..

Put the one *Side Chick*(Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS) in flower..

Rivers are high as shit,so am i....

Trimming up this (GMO x Swayze) aka Ballroom Funk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2019)

The first few bb black dog x grape sato beans. I just squeezed a lower to check ripeness down low and it looks promising so far. 

And all 3 female seed's c99 are up out of the dirt and going. Stoked for these bad girls, a lot of good reviews as far as flavor. I've been wanting a nice pineapple type flavor for a minute now so be cool to find one. I'm sure I would find one in the peakseedsbc's c99 too but would have to pop more beans than I care to at the moment.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 24, 2019)

A close up of DCP f2, the hairs are taking on a purple cast.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

No more playing around.... 

32g wash bag


----------



## macsnax (Jun 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4355228
> No more playing around....
> 
> 32g wash bag


Show me some of that golden mud


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Show me some of that golden mud


Still building the new unit. Need to add a bulk head to a 50g drum n put together the tower, n chill water . (So much better in the winter @ -30) you get a few looks when you buy $100 worth of ice at the corner store.
This time I said I was missing winter n building a snowman. 


So sick of making it the old way, to time consuming, time to make some improvements. 

 
Last time I made some.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 25, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Still building the new unit. Need to add a bulk head to a 50g drum n put together the tower, n chill water . (So much better in the winter @ -30) you get a few looks when you buy $100 worth of ice at the corner store.
> This time I said I was missing winter n building a snowman.
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very sticky, gummy experience making bubble in warmer weather. I reserve it for winter now. Backed out of my live extraction too, because it's too warm out. Just gonna blast a couple zips of cured material now. I need a meat locker, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

750g test run with shake .


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 25, 2019)

Looks


BigHornBuds said:


> Still building the new unit. Need to add a bulk head to a 50g drum n put together the tower, n chill water . (So much better in the winter @ -30) you get a few looks when you buy $100 worth of ice at the corner store.
> This time I said I was missing winter n building a snowman.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks phenomenal


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Looks
> 
> 
> Looks phenomenal


Thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

Wash all screens to get proper filtration, & push the garbage out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2019)

View attachment 4355375
Not bad for a bit of shake


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 25, 2019)

Pretty big field, check mirror,
Must be hemp...


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2019)

That is just crazy,them fields packed like corn...
Really do got to love Merica..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4355414
> Pretty big field, check mirror,
> Must be hemp...


Lol they have recently started getting plots of hemp in my state, they keep them hidden from the public eye, never the less, one of my buddy's broke in and found one at a hemp research center.
Jacked a bunch of bud/plants and started selling it. He's been locked up the last 3 years. Lol


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2019)

Turpentine pheno-Strawberry daiquiri f2 #9 from the 'sprite remix' mom, this mom was the most unstable, but the smoke was some of the best I've ever had. I just chopped down 'Sprite' f2 #2, and she was really sweet, only produced nanners after 48 hours darkness pre chop. This girl and another are similar, raw funky pine and limes but this one is even rawer on the nose! No sweetness to be found, limes, pine, almost fuely/tar rankness when brushed against.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2019)

This one Sundae punch(sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch) 
Has a few leaf oddities.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm loving how well the sprite mom expresses herself in the f2 generation. Fairly easy to find a replacement for her.

Sprite f2 #6  
Although i have 1 oddity, super leafy, hard as a rock and round Indica pheno with not a lot of resin #12 reminds me of some afghan I grew a few years back if it packs on the resin later in flower ill run it again, but thus far its the least enticing in the tent


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2019)

Pollinated my pink pheno of Plushberry with the pink male, seeds getting ready! If its a good male ill use it on the turpentine pheno, I expect that to be the true successor to the mom based on odor.

  

Both the male and the female express more sativa characteristics.

Black Cherry/fruit punch. Very sweet, 2nd strongest terps among the Plushberry.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sprite f2 #2, I got lazy and "forgot" to trim 


until I read threads like this one, i never seriously persued breeding for my own favorite meds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 26, 2019)

Pretty killer day ....





How bout’ ya’ll ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Pretty killer day ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer track Bob thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Sprite f2 #2, I got lazy and "forgot" to trimView attachment 4355866 View attachment 4355867
> 
> 
> until I read threads like this one, i never seriously persued breeding for my own favorite meds.


When I’m cropping I try to take as big of pieces I can, then when all down in the “office” I’ll brake into branches n hang . 
Once they are all at that stage , I’ll cut fans n leave like that till outside is dry . Then ruff trim , then cure, then final trim.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> When I’m cropping I try to take as big of pieces I can, then when all down in the “office” I’ll brake into branches n hang .
> Once they are all at that stage , I’ll cut fans n leave like that till outside is dry . Then ruff trim , then cure, then final trim.


I did somthing similar, but the lowers were really congested/too close. What I've noticed from my grows over the years, if you don't immediately trim, the plant will dry slower, which in return helps keep the flowers from losing quality, I always yank off the fan leaves and the biggest pieces, but this girls needs to be pruned so the tops are where the buds concentrate, otherwise I get what I just had, lots of larf down low and a few nice colas on top. The mother to this plant never produced lowers, it was long spear buds so #2 is a squat offspring. I take my tweezers to her when the leafs outside get a little dry and then finish the trim and cure.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

600g of small buds 
 
This run should keep me smoking for days


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 26, 2019)

I assume each bag is in its own bucket? Brilliant!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I assume each bag is in its own bucket? Brilliant!


Thanks , the bottoms are cut out. This lets gravity do the work. 

Everyone who makes water hash should make a 25m final bucket like I have ,
It works like a vacuum, the weight of the water gives you hydrostatic pressure, the screen is above the out valve , when you open it , it creates negative pressure, sucking the water through the screen. 

I ran almost 90 gallons though a 25m in about 4hours . 
5 gallon bag hanging on its own takes longer then that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

600 of bud is plugging off the tower.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

Still looking too nice for 160 plugged at 90


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Jun 26, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4356199 View attachment 4356200 View attachment 4356201 View attachment 4356203


The color on that last bag is pretty damn nice. Lookin scrumptious man.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> The color on that last bag is pretty damn nice. Lookin scrumptious man.


Thanks...
Bombed on hash , making hash ....make sure to wash the chlorophyll out,


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2019)

Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch aka Sundae punch @5 weeks
 
4 more weeks to go..


----------



## cindysid (Jun 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch aka Sundae punch @5 weeks
> View attachment 4356552
> 4 more weeks to go..


I’ll be excited to see what she looks like in four weeks!


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 28, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks...
> Bombed on hash , making hash ....View attachment 4356244make sure to wash the chlorophyll out, View attachment 4356245View attachment 4356246View attachment 4356247 View attachment 4356249


Nice looking setup! And the color looks nice. 

After you put the hash globs on that chart/board what do you do to let them dry out? Just let them sit in a room with fans or anything else?

Where do you store the finished product?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Nice looking setup! And the color looks nice.
> 
> After you put the hash globs on that chart/board what do you do to let them dry out? Just let them sit in a room with fans or anything else?
> 
> Where do you store the finished product?


Thanks...
Not a good idea to leave fresh product on the cardboard. As the cardboard absorbs
the water it will also make the hash stick to it. 
After I’m done washing , I’ll put in a press screen n use paper towels to get more of the water .... then they can go back on the board to dry . 
There’s a few ways to deal with the hash at this point. 
If you want the best possible, take the hash “pucks” n freeze them. Then take a micro grader n bust them up. Then let sit out to dry for a couple days. 

If I’m lazy , I’ll just brake the big pieces up n leave on cardboard, n deal with them later.

If I’m in a hurry , I’ll use parchment paper n a press, n will squeeze most of the water out that way, making it as big and round as I can, think pie doe. Then sit out to dry .

In my lungs .... lol

I usually smoke it pretty fast , so storage is never a concern. 
But if I wanted to store long term , I’d wrap in plastic wrap n freeze . 
But usually there’s a ball of hash just sitting on my desk.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 28, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks...
> Not a good idea to leave fresh product on the cardboard. As the cardboard absorbs
> the water it will also make the hash stick to it.
> After I’m done washing , I’ll put in a press screen n use paper towels to get more of the water .... then they can go back on the board to dry .
> ...


Awesome advice, based on your new setup and your previous use, what are your recommended bags? Go cheap and replace often or are boldt bags or bubble bags worth the extra $?
Thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Awesome advice, based on your new setup and your previous use, what are your recommended bags? Go cheap and replace often or are boldt bags or bubble bags worth the extra $?
> Thanks


I’ve used a lot of different brands(except bolt)
I would recommend a high quality work bag(220) I’m using bubble bag 220.
The cheap work bags don’t last when using a drill n paint mixer .(never even looked at the quality of the 220 in the set, so it could have been good as the rest of the set is nice)
I have the all mesh, they don’t seem as well built, n I don’t like them as much.
I really like the wackybags. Best bang for your buck.
I picked up this kit
https://www.wackywillysweb.com/proddetail.php?prod=WBM8

I gave away the 220-25 with a 5g full mesh set. But I still have a set, might try 45-73 full mesh next time, or add bucket rings to give more room to prevent backup.


Biggest issue I see with the bags are , people trying to scrape that last little bit out n mashing it into the screen or damaging it, if the screen gets plugged during removal, clean with iso before next run.
Not cleaning n drying right .

When I’m done I rinse everything with a hose , n iso any screens that need it, then hang dry, then fold n put away nice.
Do that n they will last a long time.
I still have my 73m n a few other bubble bags from 20 years ago.


----------



## growslut (Jun 28, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve used a lot of different brands(except bolt)
> I would recommend a high quality work bag(220) I’m using bubble bag 220.
> The cheap work bags don’t last when using a drill n paint mixer .(never even looked at the quality of the 220 in the set, so it could have been good as the rest of the set is nice)
> I have the all mesh, they don’t seem as well built, n I don’t like them as much.
> ...


your set up looks amaze-balls

how do you wash the bags with iso? Fill a bucket and dip? or pour through?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> your set up looks amaze-balls
> 
> how do you wash the bags with iso? Fill a bucket and dip? or pour through?


I have Pyrex dishes with nice lids, Tupperware or a bowl will work. 

Remove bag from bucket , flip inside out, put my hand on the screen like I’m wearing a huge glove n gently rub the screen in the iso, only takes 30sec .
Then I shake it out , kinda like your throwing a ball with a fast stop.


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have Pyrex dishes with nice lids, Tupperware or a bowl will work.
> 
> Remove bag from bucket , flip inside out, put my hand on the screen like I’m wearing a huge glove n gently rub the screen in the iso, only takes 30sec .
> Then I shake it out , kinda like your throwing a ball with a fast stop.


I've heard using a drill and paint mixer puts alot of leaf and green into the final material. I was told you want more of a gentle agitation for top quality hash.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 29, 2019)

I think the hash making is cool and all, but ya'll need to throw in a smattering of bud porn along with it!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 29, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I've heard using a drill and paint mixer puts alot of leaf and green into the final material. I was told you want more of a gentle agitation for top quality hash.



For a beginner n most people that’s true . 

This isn’t my 1st dog n pony show . I know how to use it properly to get the results I want .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 29, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I think the hash making is cool and all, but ya'll need to throw in a smattering of bud porn along with it!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4357475 View attachment 4357476 View attachment 4357477


Mmmmm
+rep


----------



## macsnax (Jun 29, 2019)

It's buds you want.... These came out pretty dense, can't remember exactly, but it was 280ish grams off of cnc this last go.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2019)

Finally got some space opened up.

2/3 ogee triangle x honeystomper fems and 1/1 legend breath from @genuity popped tails within 48 hrs and headed to solos. I'll give the last ogt x hs another day before I pop more. 

Also, 2/2 @Rosinallday DLA5 f2 and 1/1 MAC x Alien Apple Warp in the same 48 hrs. 

Think that's all of the riu gear, this round. Big thanks, fellas!


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2019)

New to me gear to play with...
 
Banana snacks
Kool whip 
Midnight snacks
Sherb snacks
Famous amoz 
Zquirt 
Brownies 
Candy jam 

Loaded them up with chuckers gear..

Winter grow for sure..


----------



## macsnax (Jun 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> New to me gear to play with...
> View attachment 4357550
> Banana snacks
> Kool whip
> ...


Are those scooby snack crosses?


----------



## genuity (Jun 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Are those scooby snack crosses?


Midnight snack(Dosido x dark helmet) I believe


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> New to me gear to play with...
> View attachment 4357550
> 
> Famous amoz
> .


Finally...a tribute strain ! I'll let the misspelling slide.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> New to me gear to play with...
> View attachment 4357550
> Banana snacks
> Kool whip
> ...


They got some sweet crosses. I tried the banana snacks a buddy grew out. It was very nice. Cabin fever seeds and Surfr seeds also have some nice gear to check out.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jun 29, 2019)

black mamba testers from brisco's bargain beans they are loving the cali sun


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

Royal Robbery #2 the whispy haired pheno, slowest bud developer, smallest sized nugs, but very dense, frosty, and a awesome strong sweet scent, berry shampoos and candy.
All f1s are frosty and dense. But this seems to be the odd ball.



A few branches on every plant growing seeds, on these testers.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 29, 2019)

Also the Thai Kwon Dro was born today, all seeds were very nice and mature, feel like this will be a very special line combining 76 hippie mafia Thai stick in Coots the one, chocolate thai, in The paki hp/choc.Thai 30 year IBL, highland blue Thai, and purple thai in Djs Bb temple flo, and the probable lemon Thai in chem dawg.
I'll have a few packs of testers available.


----------



## Serverchris (Jun 29, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> For a beginner n most people that’s true .
> 
> This isn’t my 1st dog n pony show . I know how to use it properly to get the results I want .


So how many of those piles are full melt?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 30, 2019)

Have to give a shout out to this thread, for all the compassion and generosity and opportunities to get really good genetics from members, etc. I do have to mention Rosinallday, as i sit smoking his keeper pheno dom, aka starfighter/col dom MAC x AAW. Crazy changes from fresh to a week to two week cure. But Im also smoking some MAC f2, mutant pheno, but nonethelss, I believe I can tell what the MAC brings to the table at least for me is the hrs long head ringer zinger addition to a good cookie buzz, with a lil sour on front end, super cookie sweet on back end. And packs a good punch. Very impressed. Realize just an ole hillbilly, don't know much, but I think I see what the deal is all about. I have to say my favorite so far he made, though is the triple choc chip x aaw, straight apple og, long lasting, strong og, easy to grow. Popped two, got two fems on those, both identical lil short stout thick plants. Anyhow, wanted to give Rosin props, plus all the generous chuckers in the thread. By the way, got legal medical in MO friday, craziest thing, all done online, applied 830 got cultivation docs and digiEcard by email at 430. Legal beagle, and happier n a puppy with two peters. Woohoo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 30, 2019)

A couple shots of DCP f2 from Chuckers Paradise.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Royal Robbery #3 Tahoe leaner, the average of the group. #7 smells like fresh nikes and tires lol so far #2 and #5 is the ones I'll be continuing the line with, unless the effect isn't top grade. That's my #1 In breeding effect, then potency, then hybrid vigor, then terps, then bag appeal. Almost opposite of many today's time.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple shots of DCP f2 from Chuckers Paradise.View attachment 4358021
> View attachment 4358022
> View attachment 4358023


Looking just like her momma..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

Dawgberries f2 fems in the sack. Available soon, gonna be soo dank.
 
And her on the first run
 
And the pure blueberry pheno pollen parent.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 30, 2019)

45g. 90m full melt temple ball .


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 45g. 90m full melt temple ball . View attachment 4358191


I'd get a tattoo of that, have your reflection faintly in there.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 45g. 90m full melt temple ball . View attachment 4358191


That is so beautiful!!!


----------



## klx (Jun 30, 2019)

Chopped the rest of the chuckers gear day 70.

Goofy Grape Green pheno



Pura Vida x Almond Cookies





Demo. Both phenos are great, am revegging my favourite. Also have some F2s, stoked I made them now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 30, 2019)

Only like 1/3 the way through the buds but not too bad so far, this is off the black dog x grape sato fems.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2019)

klx said:


> Chopped the rest of the chuckers gear day 70.
> 
> Goofy Grape Green pheno
> 
> ...


Man that DEMO is definitely a purrrrdy lady..

Her style of nugs is what the market demand is...


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 45g. 90m full melt temple ball . View attachment 4358191


Yea,carts are not for everyone...

But that ball with some fruity terps.... wow

Not many if any bubble carts.


----------



## klx (Jul 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man that DEMO is definitely a purrrrdy lady..
> 
> Her style of nugs is what the market demand is...


She sure is. She has that cookie, jungle boy, alienlab, desserty look about her for sure. A dream to trim as well.

Hope she smokes as good as she looks!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 1, 2019)

@genuity. I finally found the proper description for my Goofy Grape#2.
Mango Snapple.I knew it was fruity funk,just couldn't put my finger on which fruit.
It tastes and smell exactly like an ice cold GLASS Bottle of Mango Snapple. (ugh @Plastic bottled Snapple).
That's all for now.Thank you!
Oh yea,the reveg of her is a beast!


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2019)

klx said:


> She sure is. She has that cookie, jungle boy, alienlab, desserty look about her for sure. A dream to trim as well.
> 
> Hope she smokes as good as she looks!


Yup,been seeing that trend of nugs over the last yr or so...

Almost seems like the green bud is being fased out.... 



CoB_nUt said:


> @genuity. I finally found the proper description for my Goofy Grape#2.
> Mango Snapple.I knew it was fruity funk,just couldn't put my finger on which fruit.
> It tastes and smell exactly like an ice cold BOTTLE of Mango Snapple. (ugh @Plastic bottled Snapple).
> That's all for now.Thank you!
> Oh yea,the reveg of her is a beast!


This is why I need to really run things more than one & done...
I can only imagine the things I missed..

That is a hell of a smell(as I'm sitting here trying to get some mango,from mango puff)
And you finding mangos in goofy grape.... 

Them is for sure some damn goofy grapes.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yup,been seeing that trend of nugs over the last yr or so...
> 
> Almost seems like the green bud is being fased out....
> 
> ...


I'm convinced there's cheese in the strain somewhere. I have a few cheese strains at work and know that funk smell from working with them. IMO that's the funk that comes through.


----------



## klx (Jul 1, 2019)

Couple more for good measure, with and without flash.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 1, 2019)

@genuity which do you think would go better with the goofy grape, sunshet sherbert or creme rose. I only got enough pollen to do 1 or the other. 
Thoughts?


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @genuity which do you think would go better with the goofy grape, sunshet sherbert or creme rose. I only got enough pollen to do 1 or the other.
> Thoughts?


That creme rose sounds nice & the pics of her flowers look impressive...
I'd go that route.(but I'm particularly interested in that ghost)..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

Got bombed off 2 tokes this morning and said I.shld name this Donald Trump bc itll bomb the shit outta you.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 2, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Got bombed off 2 tokes this morning and said I.shld name this Donald Trump bc itll bomb the shit outta you.


Save that name for bud that makes you feel like a belligerent, stupid, fat, asshole with no shame! Hahahaha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

The only EU. Companies I play with is sannies and a cpl strains from ocean grown... I found a helluva stud Alien rift out of a pack that was all males. 
hes the dad of Rr and Ghost of E.T. so far all his offspring comes out very frosty and dense! Improving killer moms.

I'm going to replace my Ghost of E.T strain, (ghost og s1 X Alien rift beefy skunkstud, he smells dead on strong skunk and stacked lika mfer..) with @genuity Graveyard whistler and my Alien rift stud, that'll be Alien Graveyard. 
And take my stud I'm using for Royal Robbery f3s to a GW keeper for, grave robber. 
Going high on priority list lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yea,carts are not for everyone...
> 
> But that ball with some fruity terps.... wow
> 
> Not many if any bubble carts.


I haven’t played with making carts yet. 

One big lung full of the 90m n everything is Sunshine & rainbows. 

Was time to clean the scissor jar, it was starting to get thick. No heat , triple filtered. 
Found 2 big nugs at the bottom that looked like they where sitting on the beach. 

 That’s better. 

Trimming sucks ....


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I haven’t played with making carts yet.
> 
> One big lung full of the 90m n everything is Sunshine & rainbows.
> 
> ...


Some of the best hits/tastes come from them scissors..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm abandoning the black banana cookies s1, shitty germ rates, after a forced germ, they grow slow as shit, and all came out mutants. Looks ridiculas beside the nigerian sunshine, So I put em out side, went ahead and started some @BobBitchen blue balls to cross into the nigerian instead.
So it'll look like this.
25% fireballs
25% blue moon rocks 
25% pre 97 blue moonshine
25% coot Nigerian land race.
Blue hole sun? Lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> The only EU. Companies I play with is sannies and a cpl strains from ocean grown... I found a helluva stud Alien rift out of a pack that was all males.
> hes the dad of Rr and Ghost of E.T. so far all his offspring comes out very frosty and dense! Improving killer moms.
> 
> I'm going to replace my Ghost of E.T strain, (ghost og s1 X Alien rift beefy skunkstud, he smells dead on strong skunk and stacked lika mfer..) with @genuity Graveyard whistler and my Alien rift stud, that'll be Alien Graveyard.
> ...


I made a (ghost of Joe) few yrs back...
(Ghost OG x Afghan kush x jo OG) 

That alien graveyard sounds nice..
Grave robber is a bad ass name.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> I made a (ghost of Joe) few yrs back...
> (Ghost OG x Afghan kush x jo OG)
> 
> That alien graveyard sounds nice..
> Grave robber is a bad ass name.


Haha that's tight, Ghost of joe.
Yea I think they both gonna be bad ass, especially since my AR stud smells dead on strong Skunk, and with the skunk in swayze.. Im gonna do the Blue hole sun immediately if all is well, then I. Gonna do a good test run of my Thai Kwon Dro, then start your beans up to find a fire Gw keeper, and thankfully I've preserved my males, so half the battle is done hahaha.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2019)

Getting started early 
 

See if I can out smoke the smoker....  gelato in the zig-zag..


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

That's love. I haven't had any meat in probably 4 or 5 days... And imma carnivore.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 2, 2019)

Happy 4th from mammoth all...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 2, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4359122 View attachment 4359123 View attachment 4359124 View attachment 4359125 Happy 4th from mammoth all...


Some rosie butt checks right there!!! Love it buddy


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4359122 View attachment 4359123 View attachment 4359124 View attachment 4359125 Happy 4th from mammoth all...


Skiing is the shit.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 2, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4359122 View attachment 4359123 View attachment 4359124 View attachment 4359125 Happy 4th from mammoth all...


I would eat both them ladies all knight.


----------



## genuity (Jul 2, 2019)

3 FEMS (2 fire & desire & 1 side chick) put in early to see if they drop them early balls
 
None yet(12 days in 12/12)

Heavy honeystomper growth,fat leafs,stocky but big growth..
Bring on the flowers.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 2, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Skiing is the shit.


Agreed. I had a gold pass to Big Sky the three years that I lived there. I am only 90 minutes from Tahoe but don't seem to have any interest in skiing the Sierra cement. Mammoth got pounded with snow this year as did Tahoe.

Nice "view" @BobBitchen!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 2, 2019)

Very bottom of Royal Robbery#2


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> 3 FEMS (2 fire & desire & 1 side chick) put in early to see if they drop them early balls
> View attachment 4359166
> None yet(12 days in 12/12)
> 
> ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 3, 2019)

10days after stripping . (30days)


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

Blackwater Day 52 of 56. This one is still a bitch to grow as it is super susceptible to mold toward the end and very hard to pollinate. It has also failed reversal twice.

I did shower one with Granny Skunk pollen so we will see how many beans come out. Last time with the Nigerian Sunshine it was very few. It is worth keeping either way and I plan to refresh via TC very soon.


----------



## killerx (Jul 3, 2019)

*Twizzler - *Gelato 45 x Tony Clifton

Pheno hunted 80 seeds all where pretty similar structure with hard dense nugs All with black liquorice sweet smell. Kept it down to 2 pheno. #1 super gas liquorice and #2 heavy yielder and early finisher of all 80.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 3, 2019)

I've been thrown off! The flavors of my sprite pheno developed, now in the jar, I sampled a bud, the taste is already clear: Guava Paste, dark tropical fruit, tart and sweet flavor of guava!

I loved using guava paste as a child with cream cheese on toast. This tastes like it, total nostalgia, the lime and lemons smells melded into the dark Berry flavors and became a delicious tart/citrusy fruity flavor.

I'll have an entire tent of this pretty soon. Strong body high, cloudy headed for first 5-10 minutes then extreme munchies, I haven't had munchies in a while, which means my sense of smell and taste might trigger munchies.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

So I went out to the mailbox today, and.... Thanks @genuity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm hoping I get similar yields off the lvtk and oran jones #1, this is just the blackberry black dog's haul.


I've got names for the strains but I'm waiting a little bit longer to release them, I just want it printed on a label and on a pack so I can get a digital time stamp so if someone tries to bite the name I can call Judge Judy... "This motherfucker biting shit Judge!"

I'm thinking it'll be a BOGO style sale once I get shit sorted, counted, packed up and tested. I'm still weighing options on outlets for the wares. Would be cool to go through a vendor but I'm an anal fuck who likes to do shit himself so I may set up a website and or put some up on strainly. But definitely will be putting email on IG and doing that as well.

Just have to run some first... Testers will go out a couple weeks too, I'll pm everyone who has inquired about them!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Blackwater Day 52 of 56. This one is still a bitch to grow as it is super susceptible to mold toward the end and very hard to pollinate. It has also failed reversal twice.
> 
> I did shower one with Granny Skunk pollen so we will see how many beans come out. Last time with the Nigerian Sunshine it was very few. It is worth keeping either way and I plan to refresh via TC very soon.
> 
> View attachment 4359592


That's wild, my blackwater seemed to breed pretty well, but it was the fem version with Tahoe. 
I like the looks of your pheno better tho.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> That's wild, my blackwater seemed to breed pretty well, but it was the fem version with Tahoe.
> I like the looks of your pheno better tho.


This is a very tired, and potentially dudded Mendo pheno from the original batch of regular seeds. I'm guessing we've had it close to 8-10 years. Unfortunately, the primary keeper of the mom never kept really good care of her and often took clones of clones of clones. He has also battled bugs and PM, primarily the latter. I can fix it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Dawgberries f2 fems in the sack. Available soon, gonna be soo dank.
> View attachment 4358103
> And her on the first run
> View attachment 4358104
> ...


I cee u bro!!!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is a very tired, and potentially dudded Mendo pheno from the original batch of regular seeds. I'm guessing we've had it close to 8-10 years. Unfortunately, the primary keeper of the mom never kept really good care of her and often took clones of clones of clones. He has also battled bugs and PM, primarily the latter. I can fix it.


Could you s1 it and run a bunch of those and find something close to the original to bring back the genetics?


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Could you s1 it and run a bunch of those and find something close to the original to bring back the genetics?


She has failed reversal twice, first with CS then with STS. I will try each once more starting with STS first.

I could also flip an SFV OG or a Mendo Purps onto her and then BX it but my plan is to run it through tissue culture first since I have neither of those available. It is also just very difficult to clone at the moment as well as a really high maintenance plant. It really needs a lot of defoliation and an RH around 40% with high FAE. It is so dense that even the middle part of the top colas are nearly blonde from lack of chlorophyll.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2019)

Purple pheno of black dog, she has a little bit of grape sato beans going but only enough to hunt through or maybe a few as prizes for things.
 
She will continue to turn purple in leaves/buds. The taste is probably my favorite in my stable. A blackberry/raspberry metallic type smoke. Unique for sure. She is a slow veg and clone though, 3+ weeks for roots.


----------



## genuity (Jul 4, 2019)

Coming in hot...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 4, 2019)

Lol at the dude smelling the Thai stick they intercepted.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol at the dude smelling the Thai stick they intercepted.
> View attachment 4360286


"Mmm, reminds me of my childhood!"


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> "Mmm, reminds me of my childhood!"


Hahaha I hear that, I'm gonna be searching for all the Thai traits in Thai Kwon Dro, I'm def excited to run them.
These people of today buy into all the hype, never realizing what crazy effects they missing out on. And are being lost.
Special effects genetics lol

Som1 needs to make a strain, that's ugly and has zero bag appeal, no fkin smell, that's potency and effect is thru the roof.
Call it trend breaker. Lmao


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hahaha I hear that, I'm gonna be searching for all the Thai traits in Thai Kwon Dro, I'm def excited to run them.
> These people of today buy into all the hype, never realizing what crazy effects they missing out on. And are being lost.
> Special effects genetics lol
> 
> ...


It might be this bad boy. He is the NL#5 x Nevil's Haze side of Swami's Blue Orca Haze. (Currently undergoing a torture test)

His sister smells like bile, vomit, & ammonia, but grows more like Blue Orca. If he leans more toward the NL5H he will make you want to rip your face off and jump off a cliff, after smoking something that smells like puke. LOL


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> It might be this bad boy. He is the NL#5 x Nevil's Haze side of Swami's Blue Orca Haze. (Currently undergoing a torture test)
> 
> His sister smells like bile, vomit, & ammonia, but grows more like Blue Orca. If he leans more toward the NL5H he will make you want to rip your face off and jump off a cliff, after smoking something that smells like puke. LOL
> 
> View attachment 4360305


Haha me n you fkin with alot of the same gear, I got.NL#5/NH f6. Found him from searching the word "heirloom" cannabis seeds.
Thai Kwon is T.O/Pkai HP/choc Thai. X with purple badlands keeper. (Temple.flo/Star Dawg)

I haven't got to smoke or grow it out yet (nl5/nh)can't wait to try that shit.
That shit sounds beautiful to me hahaha from your description
Got 7 lines from swami now.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Haha me n you fkin with alot of the same gear, I got.NL#5/NH f6. Found him from searching the word "heirloom" cannabis seeds.
> Thai Kwon is T.O/Pkai HP/choc Thai. X with purple badlands keeper. (Temple.flo/Star Dawg)
> 
> I haven't got to smoke or grow it out yet (nl5/nh)can't wait to try that shit.
> ...


Seriously man, be careful with that pure NL5Haze. If you don't let her flower long enough it'll send you to a planet that you don't wanna visit. Plenty of chat about it in the Swami thread. Gas has got a lot of old BOEL stock and some tricks up his sleeve, like many of us preservationists do. I know a few but won't steal the thunder. His gear is very underrated because of this cookie doughy chem phase people can't seem to get over.


----------



## klx (Jul 4, 2019)

Goofy Grape dry nug. Looks the goods even after a wet trim and dried on a rack


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Seriously man, be careful with that pure NL5Haze. If you don't let her flower long enough it'll send you to a planet that you don't wanna visit. Plenty of chat about it in the Swami thread. Gas has got a lot of old BOEL stock and some tricks up his sleeve, like many of us preservationists do. I know a few but won't steal the thunder. His gear is very underrated because of this cookie doughy chem phase people can't seem to get over.


Yup! His lines was exactly what I was looking for in my breeding, directly sourced, and all still contained in The USA. Love it.
I got.a crossed planned for the NL#5NH, it'll be called the goat, X with a strain everyone has fell in love with in the recent years haha.
I'm gonna keep all the lines I got alive and well.
I was telling a family member about it being the only one the breeder wldnt smoke, lol they didn't belive me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2019)

Female seeds c99 coming along nicely in soil.

I remember the first years of my growing life I would add tons of nutrients to ocean forest soil and wonder why my shit was fucked up stunted, lol. Plus Od over water them bitches. Now its a little easier. Just add water in small amounts till you find the sweet spot.

Stoked to flower these c99. Been craving that dole pineapple action.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yup! His lines was exactly what I was looking for in my breeding, directly sourced, and all still contained in The USA. Love it.
> I got.a crossed planned for the NL#5NH, it'll be called the goat, X with a strain everyone has fell in love with in the recent years haha.
> I'm gonna keep all the lines I got alive and well.
> I was telling a family member about it being the only one the breeder wldnt smoke, lol they didn't belive me.


I don't know if you remember the old Sensi Seed catalog but under that strain there was a written warning that said something like [paraphrasing] "extreme introspective behavior considered normal. May cause loss of bowel and bladder control".

Most people smoke it once and say, nope, not going there again.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I don't know if you remember the old Sensi Seed catalog but under that strain there was a written warning that said something like [paraphrasing] "extreme introspective behavior considered normal. May cause loss of bowel and bladder control".
> 
> Most people smoke it once and say, nope, not going there again.


I've always heard about it lol that's what's so intriguing to me!
I like back when ppl used to swear bud was laced hahaha.
Hopefully I can do a full run pretty soon of them.
I got anxiety problems/"PTSD" any way so IDK if it will suit well with me or not, but it's surprising what strains will make me paranoid,.. and the ones you would think wld.. usually dont haha I used to have adverse/opposite reactions to things like Xans, moving and working quickly on them.. haha hyper.(strictly bud only these days, my ass be in Jail)


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

This is the only reason I ever grow autos, 
They are like a pistol.... a holdover for outdoor until I can reach my rifle, haha.
Some outdoor auto big bud, chopped about 2,3 days ago, only bud I trimmed so far lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Royal robbery getting amber on her calaxs day 50 to 52.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 5, 2019)

Spot #1 
 
End of day 19 , 60% of strip is done (ran out of light) If you prune heavily , it’s a good idea to do it evenly , so the plants keep drinking the same amount, don’t want to interrupt the wet/dry cycle. 



Spot #2 
 


4+ a light


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 5, 2019)

Got some better noses than myn in here 2day lol Royal Robbery #2 smells like citrus diesel, #7 and #8 about like I had thought, smells like rubber tires, but the person I had smelling said "OMG it smells like barbies" hahaha "doll houses" 
#5 they said was a mix of sweet berries and barbies lmao, and I forgot to.show.them the #3 tester lol got side tracked by all the others.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 6, 2019)

Some Demo at starting week 5. I had one that I took down and it went a nice shade of purple.


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2019)

Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch aka Sundae punch @The End of week 6
 
 
Flowers in 1gal pots,short veg..
No early balls & no nanners under my style of testing
 
Sundae punch with Rubber match up top...


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2019)

So the 3 early fems I put in flower,at day 10 I bent the tops,2 days later 1 of the fire & desire started to put out balls...normal routine cleaned her up.

Even my house plant has balls... lol
 

Jajajajajajaja


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> So the 3 early fems I put in flower,at day 10 I bent the tops,2 days later 1 of the fire & desire started to put out balls...normal routine cleaned her up.
> 
> Even my house plant has balls... lol
> View attachment 4361002
> ...


I hope crossing in stable old school landrace cleans most of that up, but I never have any problems with herms myself, unless I really abuse one haha I remember one of my first males.... I kept getting pissed bc every time I wld move it balls wld fall off b4 it was mature, and I grabbed him center stem and violently shook the fk out of em! The whole plant turned female lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Got some better noses than myn in here 2day lol Royal Robbery #2 smells like citrus diesel, #7 and #8 about like I had thought, smells like rubber tires, but the person I had smelling said "OMG it smells like barbies" hahaha "doll houses"
> #5 they said was a mix of sweet berries and barbies lmao, and I forgot to.show.them the #3 tester lol got side tracked by all the others.


I'm falling in love with this royal robbery #2, I can smell it myself 2day(broke nose in past, not much sense of smell) and damn it's intoxicating, I truly can't say one bad thing about this pheno, terp city, loud lemon/orange FUEL rock hard nugs, covered in oil. Pics don't do Justice.


And she's a very fast finisher.and very very sturdy in structure, like her daddy. Haha


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2019)

Does your impaired smell effect your sense of taste that you can tell? Like grandmas pie doesn’t taste as good as it used to! Just curious. 

The green looks to be fire, good job there!


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 6, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Does your impaired smell effect your sense of taste that you can tell? Like grandmas pie doesn’t taste as good as it used to! Just curious.
> 
> The green looks to be fire, good job there!


Pretty sure it does, I seem That I can't find a flavor food I don't like lol...
But I can taste smoke pretty well, easy to tell a menthol from a full flavor cig.
And will immeditly notice what flavors are in the bud, but My mom will.be far more accurate in the descriptions, I can't taste or smell in detail lol
And thanks bro, pics don't do it justice, it's gonna be some.fire.im sure. Gotta love That Green! Hahaha


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 7, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> If you havent gotten to flowering out that Lucinda Williams I highly recommend you do. It is tied with Graveyard Whistler no.1 for my favorite smoke in the current collection which includes golden goat, oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger and fat bastard.


Any pics of your Goat? How long does she flower?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 7, 2019)

Larry's Wedding
(Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1 #5)
Flowered 2 females from 2 seeds, both were exciting on the nose..cake and berrie notes. Flavour wise this all changes, its sour to the max on the inhale with almost a fruity cake exhale. Its almost too contrasting in flavour for me. Nice relaxing stone though. Don't think I'll be keeping around.

Crosses made last run, up and above soil running 1212 from seed...

4/4 Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
4/4 Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
8/8 Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
7/8 Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1) aka Ogeesive

Almost 100% on first pollen chuck, quite happy with that and will contact people to post seeds to soon. I flowered a couple of females from SC X KM#11 and OG Kush x TMF1 and have been blown away by flavour and stone.

I'm going to try things a little different this run making seeds. Instead of just pollinating individual branches I've taken extra cuts of a few strains and will use these instead. 

Cuts..

- Mint Julep
- Sunset Sherbet
- MAC #3, from seed
- Bluepit
- Dosido
- Adhesive
- Space Monkey
- Cowboy Cookies

Still waiting to sex my seed run but will be looking to find males in.. 

- Wedding Cake F4
- Wedding Cake F2 x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
- Royal Oak
- Sunshine4
- Mint Julep x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
- Mint Julep x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1)
- Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints #11)
- Adhesive x (Ogee Kush x Triangle Mints F1) - aka Ogeesive
- Skypilot
- Slurricane F1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Larry's Wedding
> (Sour Larry Pebbles #3 x Wedding Cake BX1 #5)
> View attachment 4361321Flowered 2 females from 2 seeds, both were exciting on the nose..cake and berrie notes. Flavour wise this all changes, its sour to the max on the inhale with almost a fruity cake exhale. Its almost too contrasting in flavour for me. Nice relaxing stone though. Don't think I'll be keeping around.
> 
> ...


All of this looks good to me!!! Wish i knew how to make my own seeds...


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2019)

DUM x DCP aka Double punch end of week 6
 
Will post the rest of them soon.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP aka Double punch end of week 6
> View attachment 4361513
> Will post the rest of them soon.


Pretty girl


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP aka Double punch end of week 6
> View attachment 4361513
> Will post the rest of them soon.


Can't wait to get some of those going. I have a fabulous Mimosa x Honeybee going that is absolutely gorgeous at 5 weeks. Will try to get pics tonight!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP aka Double punch end of week 6
> View attachment 4361513
> Will post the rest of them soon.


Frosty the Snowman


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Pretty girl


Thanks,her and another look like the mom..

Few more..
 
 
 
This one did not like my stress testing on her.. but her nugs are looking ok.

Few more to get pics of.

Smells are all over the place.
Strong mom scents(soft minty fresh funky sweet)


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

can you desribe the effects, @genuity? Basically how potent is it and how potent is the DCP by itself, please thanks


----------



## genuity (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> can you desribe the effects, @genuity? Basically how potent is it and how potent is the DCP by itself, please thanks


Have not hit these yet..

But that Dulce cherry punch female I had,had to be heavy on the cherry pie side..or a mix of 
them all.
It was great weed,strong in the face,majority of the smoking sessions had most with that lost look...

I made this set of chucks to see how the male did..i like what i am seeing.
And have somewhat of an idea on the outcome of the Dulce cherry punch f2s..


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2019)

Here’s my mimosa x honeybee day 38. It’s at the back of the tent, so you can only see the top, but I hope you can see how nice she is. Just a tad over fed.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2019)

Here’s her sister, another pheno, a week farther along


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 7, 2019)

Well just tested the very bottom of some royal robbery #3, great smoke, taste great soon as it's dry, real funky in the air I can tell. Few hits and I'm bombed, more than I've been in over a week.
I've been smoking on that damn auto outdoor, they just never pack the punch I'm looking for, and the ones That I think do at first..the buzz fades quickly. Lol

Can't wait to try #2 and #5 if 3 is this satisfying.
Good spicey funky flavor on this pheno.
Smallest nug.

Edit: strong buzz, som1 that's usually super hyper, just chilling in one spot, satisfied...sttong in the eyes and head, def wldnt want to make any quick movements haha,.has the feeling kinda like your eyes are burning. Like you know there blood shot, I haven't noticed that in along time personally.
Has that drift far away into your own head effect. Nice. Puts you in a better mood than you was in even if it was a good mood alredy haha


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Have not hit these yet..
> 
> But that Dulce cherry punch female I had,had to be heavy on the cherry pie side..or a mix of
> them all.
> ...


Thats perfectly described dude love the part when u say most wil have that lost look..lol. That is that indica tranquilizer effects i love.. Thx


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 7, 2019)

Got the first set of grape sato cross beans I'm gonna try to germinate in a few days after sitting in the fridge. Will try like 5-6 each of the bbb, lvtk and oj#1.
 

This is the purple pheno of black dog, she has a very limited number of sato beans in her and I'm super stoked on these. Both plants are more indica leaning and are squat and the flavor combo should be right up there with the blk bry pheno cross as well. This plant will be in the next full pollination run whether that is more sato beans or a new pollen donor.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got the first set of grape sato cross beans I'm gonna try to germinate in a few days after sitting in the fridge. Will try like 5-6 each of the bbb, lvtk and oj#1.
> View attachment 4361792
> 
> This is the purple pheno of black dog, she has a very limited number of sato beans in her and I'm super stoked on these. Both plants are more indica leaning and are squat and the flavor combo should be right up there with the blk bry pheno cross as well. This plant will be in the next full pollination run whether that is more sato beans or a new pollen donor. View attachment 4361794View attachment 4361793


I'll bet you have good luck with the seeds. My last seed run, the ones that fell in the pot sprouted right away!


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 8, 2019)

9 pound hammer x Chernobyl pheno #1. Wild growth, leaves have shown 17 fingers, sum fan leaves have clusters of calayx's on them, buds are baseball type not long. In veg plant had glitter starting on leaves.The terps are amazing to the nose. Got identical smell of Grape Skittles and plant is coverd in glitter. Stems are maroonish-purple. Buds had purplish - blue hues.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl pheno #1. Wild growth, leaves have shown 17 fingers, sum fan leaves have clusters of calayx's on them, buds are baseball type not long. In veg plant had glitter starting on leaves.The terps are amazing to the nose. Got identical smell of Grape Skittles and plant is coverd in glitter. Stems are maroonish-purple. Buds had purplish - blue hues. View attachment 4362000 View attachment 4362001


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 8, 2019)

9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #2
Fat bushy plant, very good structure, stays squat n short, fat fingerd leaves that had up to 13 fingers, also had leaves in veg with glitter on em, not much stretch, very uniform all way round, easy to train, had a couple lower buds that had male parts, not many. Pinched off early when flipd and didnt affect rest of buds. They was on lower buds that got pinchd off anyway with lollipopn in early flower. Had buds just coverd in glitter and had meat to them being the size of soda can and right at 10-12 inches long. Purple stems also, better producer than first with having longer typical buds. Terps was a tropical grape , fruity, & heavily skunky, wil test ur ventilation systems for sure. Thick stalks that had not one branch that needed support with foot long buds.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

Someone awhile back was promoting some sort of killer Nigerian something or other, can't quite remember who it was? In pm's and in threads? Nigerian sounds nice, I keep lookin.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Someone awhile back was promoting some sort of killer Nigerian something or other, can't quite remember who it was? In pm's and in threads? Nigerian sounds nice, I keep lookin.


I'm crossing Nigerian sunshine with blue balls right now. It'll be 25% coots Nigerian land race.
I've alredy found some nice nigieran leaners too. Alot of hybrid vigour
Realized later what makes.up the parents is all moon and sun lol blue moonshine, fireballs, Nigerian sunshine, blue moon rocks. Lol pretty wild.


----------



## maple sloth (Jul 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #2
> Fat bushy plant, very good structure, stays squat n short, fat fingerd leaves that had up to 13 fingers, also had leaves in veg with glitter on em, not much stretch, very uniform all way round, easy to train, had a couple lower buds that had male parts, not many. Pinched off early when flipd and didnt affect rest of buds. They was on lower buds that got pinchd off anyway with lollipopn in early flower. Had buds just coverd in glitter and had meat to them being the size of soda can and right at 10-12 inches long. Purple stems also, better producer than first with having longer typical buds. Terps was a tropical grape , fruity, & heavily skunky, wil test ur ventilation systems for sure. Thick stalks that had not one branch that needed support with foot long buds.


Killer structure! I'm amazed she doesn't need 100 stakes for support. Great job.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 8, 2019)

9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #3
For sure Chernobyl dom pheno more sativa leaner. Slower growth than other 2. Very long buds, heavily glitterd, each branch turned into 1 long bud per branch, like other phenos very tuff plants that love any training techniques u chose. I super cropd to aggressively snapd a main branch to point it was basically just hanging by the outer skin of stem. I taped it up and let it hang straight down. The next light cycle the top of branch i broke was praying towards light the branch was shaped like a U.. 6 days later much to my surprise that same branch allready grew a fresh layer of skin over the broken point so much it ripd the tape off of the stalk without me touching it. From my experiences super cropping and fimming branches will get u bigger sized buds for each branch u apply those 2 methods to. Topping or pinching tops to create 2 new shoots wil get more amount of branches and buds but wont b as big in size as the fimd / super cropd branches.. But this one smells like lime skunkyness. No kidn each branch is just one long bud.. Short and stocky like indica but flowers of sativa. Sum buds are a foot n half long. Not huge in size but very solid from top til bottom..


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Thank u mr Amos Otis and others. Very much appreciated. One things for sure their are a bunch of skilled growers on here that for most part seem like good people. Thx


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 8, 2019)

#3 ready for the jars now, this is the most "average" pheno, was one of my least favorites during the grow. Damn killer buzz tho, kicks insomnia's ass hard.
I remember a bag of Hindu kush I got back in the day, this pheno reminds me alot of it.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #3
> For sure Chernobyl dom pheno more sativa leaner. Slower growth than other 2. Very long buds, heavily glitterd, each branch turned into 1 long bud per branch, like other phenos very tuff plants that love any training techniques u chose. I super cropd to aggressively snapd a main branch to point it was basically just hanging by the outer skin of stem. I taped it up and let it hang straight down. The next light cycle the top of branch i broke was praying towards light the branch was shaped like a U.. 6 days later much to my surprise that same branch allready grew a fresh layer of skin over the broken point so much it ripd the tape off of the stalk without me touching it. From my experiences super cropping and fimming branches will get u bigger sized buds for each branch u apply those 2 methods to. Topping or pinching tops to create 2 new shoots wil get more amount of branches and buds but wont b as big in size as the fimd / super cropd branches.. But this one smells like lime skunkyness. No kidn each branch is just one long bud.. Short and stocky like indica but flowers of sativa. Sum buds are a foot n half long. Not huge in size but very solid from top til bottom..View attachment 4362150 View attachment 4362152


Beautiful work, my friend! Lime skunkiness...yum!


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #2
> Fat bushy plant, very good structure, stays squat n short, fat fingerd leaves that had up to 13 fingers, also had leaves in veg with glitter on em, not much stretch, very uniform all way round, easy to train, had a couple lower buds that had male parts, not many. Pinched off early when flipd and didnt affect rest of buds. They was on lower buds that got pinchd off anyway with lollipopn in early flower. Had buds just coverd in glitter and had meat to them being the size of soda can and right at 10-12 inches long. Purple stems also, better producer than first with having longer typical buds. Terps was a tropical grape , fruity, & heavily skunky, wil test ur ventilation systems for sure. Thick stalks that had not one branch that needed support with foot long buds. View attachment 4362017 View attachment 4362019 View attachment 4362021


Need some those seeds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 8, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Need some those seeds!!!!!!!!!


Don't we all?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #3
> For sure Chernobyl dom pheno more sativa leaner. Slower growth than other 2. Very long buds, heavily glitterd, each branch turned into 1 long bud per branch, like other phenos very tuff plants that love any training techniques u chose. I super cropd to aggressively snapd a main branch to point it was basically just hanging by the outer skin of stem. I taped it up and let it hang straight down. The next light cycle the top of branch i broke was praying towards light the branch was shaped like a U.. 6 days later much to my surprise that same branch allready grew a fresh layer of skin over the broken point so much it ripd the tape off of the stalk without me touching it. From my experiences super cropping and fimming branches will get u bigger sized buds for each branch u apply those 2 methods to. Topping or pinching tops to create 2 new shoots wil get more amount of branches and buds but wont b as big in size as the fimd / super cropd branches.. But this one smells like lime skunkyness. No kidn each branch is just one long bud.. Short and stocky like indica but flowers of sativa. Sum buds are a foot n half long. Not huge in size but very solid from top til bottom..View attachment 4362150 View attachment 4362152


How long are you vegging those for?


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Any pics of your Goat? How long does she flower?


Notes indicate last run was 1/11 - 3/20 (am) for 12/12, so 67 days.
I dont do a very good job cataloging pics, and with the multistrain grows I do I cant be positive whats what. This is the best I got.

She is the real sativa looking one in the middle.
Here she is the one with yellowing leaf margins at the front of the pic.

(Not the most flattering pic I know)
Here is some bud.

HTH


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 8, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Killer structure! I'm amazed she doesn't need 100 stakes for support. Great job.


Ya right i thought that to but even early on it had the thickest stems of all of em. All 3 plants was different in their own ways. Grapey phenos more common which is what i want. Purple stems and not from nutrient deficiency. In 20yrs of growing these plants was first ones ive seen with so many fingers on leaves, edges of leavez had double serrated edges, glitter in veg , all thrive under stress. Aloe, coconut water, with botainicare pure blend organics for veg and half of flower. Last 4 weeks switchd to pure blend pro flower nutes. 1 week of cold phd water. Even without curing and very much flush my first sample had pure grey ash so clean green is a must. Thx yall


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 9, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl #2
> Fat bushy plant, very good structure, stays squat n short, fat fingerd leaves that had up to 13 fingers, also had leaves in veg with glitter on em, not much stretch, very uniform all way round, easy to train, had a couple lower buds that had male parts, not many. Pinched off early when flipd and didnt affect rest of buds. They was on lower buds that got pinchd off anyway with lollipopn in early flower. Had buds just coverd in glitter and had meat to them being the size of soda can and right at 10-12 inches long. Purple stems also, better producer than first with having longer typical buds. Terps was a tropical grape , fruity, & heavily skunky, wil test ur ventilation systems for sure. Thick stalks that had not one branch that needed support with foot long buds. View attachment 4362017 View attachment 4362019 View attachment 4362021


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

I found a pretty bad ass plant in Nigerian sunshine, only one like it so far. 50%coots Nigerian landrace
50% bogs blue moon rocks
This plant has been beastly in its lighting fast growth, seems to be expressing true hybrid vigour. And something I haven't ever came across yet... after I topped this plant it grew a center branch inbetween the 2 new ones, and it self topped. Also so far its only grown 3 finger leaves..Wild, hope it's a male... @SCJedi have you experienced this trait in NS.?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Pups getting thick.

Miss Cleopatra


Blue Pharoh


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I found a pretty bad ass plant in Nigerian sunshine, only one like it so far. 50%coots Nigerian landrace
> 50% bogs blue moon rocks
> This plant has been beastly in its lighting fast growth, seems to be expressing true hybrid vigour. And something I haven't ever came across yet... after I topped this plant it grew a center branch inbetween the 2 new ones, and it self topped. Also so far its only grown 3 finger leaves..Wild, hope it's a male... @SCJedi have you experienced this trait in NS.?View attachment 4362413
> View attachment 4362412



I have not seen that and I have three phenos I have kept. I have a hard BMR leaner and one that I would call 50/50-ish as well. The one I have grown the least is what I might think of as being mostly Nigerian. Its flowers are a trip. Little purple starfish looking things. 

I will agree that NS has a very strong F1 hybrid vigor. Every time I take clones as backups they are one of the first to bust roots. That one you have pictured above has quite a stretch to it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have not seen that and I have three phenos I have kept. I have a hard BMR leaner and one that I would call 50/50-ish as well. The one I have grown the least is what I might think of as being mostly Nigerian. Its flowers are a trip. Little purple starfish looking things.
> 
> I will agree that NS has a very strong F1 hybrid vigor. Every time I take clones as backups they are one of the first to bust roots. That one you have pictured above has quite a stretch to it.


He'll yea it's stretched like crazy, the others not nearly as much as it, and all them have normal 5 blade leaves, slower growers than this one, even tho they are fast thereselvs. 
Seems like a pretty special pheno.

That's crazy how you described the bud looking! Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Royal robbery #5 this and #2 my definite favorites thru the grow. Rock hard super oily.less crazy stretch, Most likely will continue the line with those 2 phenos, make some Rr fem f2s as well.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have not seen that and I have three phenos I have kept. I have a hard BMR leaner and one that I would call 50/50-ish as well. The one I have grown the least is what I might think of as being mostly Nigerian. Its flowers are a trip. Little purple starfish looking things.
> 
> I will agree that NS has a very strong F1 hybrid vigor. Every time I take clones as backups they are one of the first to bust roots. That one you have pictured above has quite a stretch to it.


I got word from Gas, he thinks it's a Thai trait.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2019)

Just got the oj#1 left to shuck. Both bbb dog and lvtk had similar yields, not too shabby.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 9, 2019)

Royal robbery #2 that fire... green.. white.n red.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

Bad dawg #3 outdoor now confirmed female over 5 ft tall.

FDC keeper, mother of Bad dawg #1, Thai Kwon Dro and dawg berries fem f2.
Some.best soil on earth, no amendments at all. About 4.5 to 5 ft.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 10, 2019)

What is the mom in Graveyard Whistler? Thinking about grabbing some and running in the fall


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 10, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> What is the mom in Graveyard Whistler? Thinking about grabbing some and running in the fall


Ghost town f2


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Ghost town f2


Awesome thank you! will post pics this winter


----------



## genuity (Jul 10, 2019)

Last set of Fire and desire hit the flower room...
 
Seeing early colors from the first set to hit flower...

Sundae punch the greener pastures pheno/cultivar 
 

These hold some gems,can not wait to run a few of these large style..


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 10, 2019)

@LowAnkle, I only grow in 30g LOS pots with Blusoak, some staggering so I don't have to deal with cleaning up all six at once like last year. I will have to look back at pics but I think that my six were larger at this time of the year.

Clockwise from front right. Dominion's Granny Skunk #6 with her pom poms out, Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk, Golden Goat S1, Swami's Blue Orca Haze, Golden Goat S1, Dominion's Granny Skunk #3.

Only primary problems so far have been whiteflies and stinkbugs. Neem/Karanja, dish soap, rosemary, citronella, eucalyptus, and a little bit of olive oil fixed the whiteflies and kept most others away. The yellow traps show lots of our small hoppers but I shake plants to spook out the katydids that really munch. The two far-right skunks are my biggest concern. Those poms poms really require constant super cropping as the others have primarily been bent open. The GSK are dense as hell and make a great cool nest in the full summer sun.


----------



## Tito#1 (Jul 10, 2019)

GMO x Swayze Reveg Checkers Paradise gear almost out of this can't wait till next Harvest


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 11, 2019)

Vegged for 6-8 usually. I like to have fewer plants. but the plants i do run i like sum weight for each one that why i veg that long. And the longer u veg the quicker itl start to bud usually.. Both greenpoint plants i had said took 70 days of flower. But with long veg those 2 plants finished right at 56 days.. I just think it was cause the plants was vegged long. All of my plants finished like 10-14 days earlier than breeders claims. Ive been telln people since i first grew it at least 5 years ago how special of a strain that 9lb hammer is. Its very good by itself and has heavy influence in all crosses its bred too. If u like a wide wild range of grape terps and to get purple buds is easy with thst one. A real stunning strain both visually and to grow. Done right using no till methods it is the best tasting buds ive tried in all my yrs.. Even if ur not a organic person its still a very tasty and potent strain. Thx dude


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 11, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


>


Lmfao.. Thank u my friend! Its been a long tuff road and one day il get my chance to earn a living from my 2 greenthumbs in legal market. Its just finding the person to just give me the chance to show them what i can produce. But thanks for nice gesture buddy!


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 11, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Pups getting thick.
> 
> Miss Cleopatra
> View attachment 4362443
> ...


Absolutely beautiful dogs dude. Thats how pits are supposed to look.. Can tell theyre sum high dollar dogs and can tell they r very well taken care of. Mans best friend with added bonus of security system. I bet if another dog comes in your yard they wont b leaving alive.. Theyre a mean breed. We had 2 when i was a kid. Very loyal to owners. We lost 1 of ours cause it ran neighbors house across the feild. Our pit latched on to their prized bull cow. That bull with our pit hanging on to its neck ran threw a barbed wire fence and they hadta put cow down... This was 25yrs ago. We hadta put our pit down cause of it. As a kid it was very hard to take. My parents hadta pay for bull, the damage it did to fence, and to have vet put bull down and our dog.. Bad times.. We also got a artic wolf pup from a guy in canada. Paid 500 bucks for a puupy. 90%artic and 10% timber. Solid white thick fur, with double k9 teeth. Full grown he was 140lbs of the meanest u could get.. Any other dig that came in yard was chop suey.. He was nice to humans but if another male wood step on his turf it was a death sentence for the other dogs.. But our pits could match his mean ways but lobo our wolf had size and pure hatred towards other males. So its a toss up on which one was meaner. The pits was short haird and round 80-100lbs. The wolf was 140lbs with very thick hair and had size with that.. But thx for pics of ur dogs and all ur fine weed pics too bro!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2019)

There will come a Walmart to the legal weed world and choke small money growers out if they are allowed to.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2019)

Gonna try one more time to save some Peak Seeds BC Kush x Northern Lights F2s which are a little old. Got a bunch to crack and hit the dirt in blue Solos! Hoping for the best

2 Sleeskunk F2s at 44 days, not real big but very hard nugs on small trained bushes. Little wasted horizontal stem. Very narrow leaves but mom and dad both were Sativa phenos and rangy type plants. Lemons and something else but got several very loud girls in there so hard to tell.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There will come a Walmart to the legal weed world and choke small money growers out if they are allowed to.


It's slowly happening in Canada. Black market still going stronger than ever for now though. Legal options aren't as good yet. It's good and bad, its a lot easier to grow a couple plants and not have to worry about breaking any laws, but the legal options aren't very good IMO of what your paying for. Paying AAAA prices for AA quality at best.


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2019)

Came up 2 weeks ago..
 
About a pound...

Snack time
 

What y'all snack'in on?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 11, 2019)

#aboutapound

Aww the good ole days!


----------



## Tito#1 (Jul 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Came up 2 weeks ago..
> View attachment 4363657
> About a pound...
> 
> ...


this Frosty winter solstice by @Bakersfield and a beer.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 11, 2019)

@Terps420 that's wild bro, I had a pit named Kaw-liga he was a str8 warrior, I still have his canine tooth that got jerked out from him.hanging on a bulls neck, that was in our front yard it had escaped.. he even got shot in the face one night came.running back home, I seen it went in under his eye and came out other side of his.mouth. I was very poor at that time, so I just kept it clean with saline and triple antibiotic, he never even acted like it never even fased him fr. (He later got hinted down killed along with My female roxxi) My buddy rick Vietnam vet, was bug into high percentage wild dogs always loved em, was even thinking about getting one of Jimmy ogburns..bad ass.. but I've owned game pits since I was 13, and these firat ones I ever had that wasn't considered game, and I def can tell a difference in there attitude, but yea I put some money in.em haha bout 1500 a piece got em for breeding. Top of the line pedigrees. They considered to be for family companions and shows. I haven't seen em tested yet by other dogs.. and they only 8 months haha.


----------



## klx (Jul 11, 2019)

Just had some sushi....

Smoked some Demo. Minty almost menthol taste and nice creative high. After smoking I went and worked on an electronics project I have until midnight. Thought I might have trouble sleeping but was out almost immediately.

Dry Demo nug:

 

Got about 70 seeds out of 1 small lower nug so will hunt through these at some point.

 

Goofy grape green pheno dry nug:

 

Pura Vida x almond Cookies was the surprise packet. Super super frosty nugs, havent smoked it yet. Did it ever get a name?

 

A very enjoyable grow of Chuckers gear. Most impressive is the calyx to leaf ratio on these crosses, super easy to trim, me likey!!


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 11, 2019)

Blue Orca Haze, Sativa leaner. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 11, 2019)

Demo (GMO x Dessert Breath)


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Just had some sushi....
> 
> Smoked some Demo. Minty almost menthol taste and nice creative high. After smoking I went and worked on an electronics project I have until midnight. Thought I might have trouble sleeping but was out almost immediately.
> 
> ...


What’s the smoke and high like on the goofy grape?


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2019)

klx said:


> Just had some sushi....
> 
> Smoked some Demo. Minty almost menthol taste and nice creative high. After smoking I went and worked on an electronics project I have until midnight. Thought I might have trouble sleeping but was out almost immediately.
> 
> ...


Nice work @klx 
No name for the (pura Vida x almond cookies) but im very happy to see some mostly green nugs,frosty also..

*Pura Vida*! Costa Rica Lifestyle. ... Simply translated, it means “simple life” or “pure life”, but here in Costa Rica, it is more than just a saying—it is a way of life. Costa Ricans (Ticos) use this term to say hello, to say goodbye, to say everything's great, to say everything's cool.

I be thinking to deep on some of these names... trying to tie to much together 

Any name suggestions are open to the public.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Nice work @klx
> No name for the (pura Vida x almond cookies) but im very happy to see some mostly green nugs,frosty also..
> 
> *Pura Vida*! Costa Rica Lifestyle. ... Simply translated, it means “simple life” or “pure life”, but here in Costa Rica, it is more than just a saying—it is a way of life. Costa Ricans (Ticos) use this term to say hello, to say goodbye, to say everything's great, to say everything's cool.
> ...


Pura almond, if the terps carry.... almond Vida, lol..... Almond life yo


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## SCJedi (Jul 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Almond Brothers laying wood!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Almond Brothers laying wood!


They make great whipping posts.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 12, 2019)

Mendo Purps x SFV OG IBL seeded up and will rock it out a week+ past finish until the Nigerian Sunshine is done. Now you know why I keep this high maintenance bitch.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 12, 2019)

Vida Cookies. 
I had a feeling that strain was gonna turn out real nice. They just got bumped up in the rotaion. Nice work, Gen and Klx.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> They make great whipping posts.


I see what you did there!


----------



## klx (Jul 12, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What’s the smoke and high like on the goofy grape?


Not up to it yet, will let you know.



genuity said:


> Nice work @klx
> No name for the (pura Vida x almond cookies) but im very happy to see some mostly green nugs,frosty also..
> 
> *Pura Vida*! Costa Rica Lifestyle. ... Simply translated, it means “simple life” or “pure life”, but here in Costa Rica, it is more than just a saying—it is a way of life. Costa Ricans (Ticos) use this term to say hello, to say goodbye, to say everything's great, to say everything's cool.
> ...





Spondylo Grow said:


> Vida Cookies.
> I had a feeling that strain was gonna turn out real nice. They just got bumped up in the rotaion. Nice work, Gen and Klx.


Here is a couple close ups flash / no flash. Pop em I say. Got a decent stretch on it and yields pretty well too! Will let you know on the smoke report...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Came up 2 weeks ago..
> View attachment 4363657
> About a pound...
> 
> ...


Snackin on peach cobbler moonshine  & raindance


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 12, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Snackin on peach cobbler moonshine


I have a lot of kin that runs this stuff in the Carolinas. Every time I go out there and we break this stuff out fistfights and guns come out, and that is just at family get togethers! Hell, we had a 5 man fist fight on Christmas Eve amongst five of us about 5 or 6 years ago. I go easy on this stuff these days and leave my drinking boots there.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a lot of kin that runs this stuff in the Carolinas. Every time I go out there and we break this stuff out fistfights and guns come out, and that is just at family get togethers! Hell, we had a 5 man fist fight on Christmas Eve amongst five of us about 5 or 6 years ago. I go easy on this stuff these days and leave my drinking boots there.


have some in the freezer right now, lol, smooth and stout. Shots for special occasions, not your kind of shots, lol.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 13, 2019)

Since posting that those male BOH flowers in the beer glass I have already collected about a tablespoon of pollen and its still snowing inside. LOL


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 13, 2019)

Been a while and seeing all your fire up here, thought I should upload some pics of my latest grow! 
Jack shit - Shit dom pheno
 

Nightmare Og x Nightcap
 

Triangle kush cookies x Nightcap
 

Nightcap #2
 
Sinmint S1


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 13, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a lot of kin that runs this stuff in the Carolinas. Every time I go out there and we break this stuff out fistfights and guns come out, and that is just at family get togethers! Hell, we had a 5 man fist fight on Christmas Eve amongst five of us about 5 or 6 years ago. I go easy on this stuff these days and leave my drinking boots there.


Ole lady made it for shits & giggles-very smooth & not so hot but you have to sip on it or you will get in fist fights or fall in the campfire


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2019)

The start of week 8 is upon us
 smells are "Dulce x2" on some and funk OG on others....

I like what I see from both chucks,I do favor the (double up mints x Dulce cherry punch) it's just looking special. 

I did not take any cuts from these first set,cause I wanted to pop more...
But it's a few I can almost tell would be long runners for sure.

Who ever got some of these chucks will be happy..
They are all gone,so as I always say...(I think)?
"Get yo Chuck on"


----------



## cindysid (Jul 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Snackin on peach cobbler moonshine View attachment 4364164 & raindanceView attachment 4364165


Love me some Raindance! I have one that I've been running for over a year, and I popped 4 more seeds early last month. Moved them into 1 gal pots today and will be sexing them before long. Planning on making a shit load of seeds! Also going to cross it with Cackleberry. I popped 4 of those also. Hoping to make enough to share.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 13, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Love me some Raindance! I have one that I've been running for over a year, and I popped 4 more seeds early last month. Moved them into 1 gal pots today and will be sexing them before long. Planning on making a shit load of seeds! Also going to cross it with Cackleberry. I popped 4 of those also. Hoping to make enough to share.


Nice-i got my keeper pheno of raindance#1 & I have been popping a couple beans of it & throwing them in flower runs so I always have some-
Got cberry too-have yet to pop any though


----------



## genuity (Jul 13, 2019)

Gelato #43 AKA Gello 
 
Getting ready for some Dulce cherry punch pollen


----------



## coppershot (Jul 13, 2019)

Demo end of week 5


----------



## coppershot (Jul 13, 2019)

All of them together


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Snackin on peach cobbler moonshine View attachment 4364164 & raindanceView attachment 4364165


Peach cobbler looks tempting but im a smoke my buzz kinda feller.. Still it looks good .. But what is the nose like on ur raindance? And taste? I had 2 plants that got ink erased off of name tag . but i no 1 was raindance and other was iron horse.. Both got a good taste and potentcy.. Both got a chem/deisel/kush/ oil smell and taste. Rock hard and glitter coated with bunch of orange hairs.. Good shit but hope not every strain from greenpoint i got is so chem dom in every pheno.. Its nice but need to mix it up. Pics dont justify cause it comes off looking more brownish but in person one can tell its quality. Opening the jar will engulf half the house with that good strong kushy aromas. Nice pic thx for sharing dude


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 13, 2019)

mmmm mmmmmm smoking my chuck for the first time ever today. Helena x HaogXssdd. Halitosis fuel funk taste that sticks in your mouth, good couchlock stare at the wall stone. Chucking is cool.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Peach cobbler looks tempting but im a smoke my buzz kinda feller.. Still it looks good .. But what is the nose like on ur raindance? And taste? I had 2 plants that got ink erased off of name tag . but i no 1 was raindance and other was iron horse.. Both got a good taste and potentcy.. Both got a chem/deisel/kush/ oil smell and taste. Rock hard and glitter coated with bunch of orange hairs.. Good shit but hope not every strain from greenpoint i got is so chem dom in every pheno.. Its nice but need to mix it up. Pics dont justify cause it comes off looking more brownish but in person one can tell its quality. Opening the jar will engulf half the house with that good strong kushy aromas. Nice pic thx for sharing dudeView attachment 4364628


The Stardawg is pretty dominate in a lot of his crosses. The real keepers are usually the ones that lean to the mother or a good mix


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Peach cobbler looks tempting but im a smoke my buzz kinda feller.. Still it looks good .. But what is the nose like on ur raindance? And taste? I had 2 plants that got ink erased off of name tag . but i no 1 was raindance and other was iron horse.. Both got a good taste and potentcy.. Both got a chem/deisel/kush/ oil smell and taste. Rock hard and glitter coated with bunch of orange hairs.. Good shit but hope not every strain from greenpoint i got is so chem dom in every pheno.. Its nice but need to mix it up. Pics dont justify cause it comes off looking more brownish but in person one can tell its quality. Opening the jar will engulf half the house with that good strong kushy aromas. Nice pic thx for sharing dudeView attachment 4364628


My keeper of raindance is kill-nose & tastes like sour chem & funky socks & gas-doesnt have a great bag appeal but I dont really care bout that & it permeates through your house-super stinky


----------



## cindysid (Jul 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My keeper of raindance is kill-nose & tastes like chem & funky socks & gas-doesnt have a great bag appeal but I dont really care bout that & it permeates through your house-super stinky


Mine's the same. Luckily I like the funk.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2019)

We all need the funk.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> We all need the funk.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2019)

First funky band I saw was Sly.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 13, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Mine's the same. Luckily I like the funk.


Here's a couple pics from my last run of raindance#1


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2019)

Van The Man.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Here's a couple pics from my last run of raindance#1View attachment 4364737 View attachment 4364739


Love your taste in music also! I have one about 2 weeks into flower. It was getting so tall I had to get brutal with it. I will post pics in a couple of weeks when she's had time to recover from it and starts to stack.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2019)

Southern Slymball


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Southern Slymball
> View attachment 4364833


“NoTitle”. Ten Years After.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> “NoTitle”. Ten Years After.


I used to play a cover of Id love to change the world by ten years after. Such a great song to take turns ripping solos between two guitarists!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

This old fool just did his first cut and glue!!! No Title needs loudness or good headset or both.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I used to play a cover of Id love to change the world by ten years after. Such a great song to take turns ripping solos between two guitarists!


How cool. Had no idea ninjas had time to jam. Coincidentally, when I was an hombre joven, I learned a lot playing along to Cricklewood Green - opening 2 cuts as good as any lp and better than most.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

Had at least some TYA on vinyl, then 8 track and CD.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 14, 2019)

Plushberry #7 aka "big leg emma", clones fast, grows fast/big. Very easy to train in veg, if any plant in my garden is an example of hybrid vigor, its this one here. This is partially seeded(lowers) by my pink male. I'm running 8 to see which produces the best f2. 


 

Pink pheno, lowers seeded.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 14, 2019)

Cherry E.T cut. Smells like Cherry jolly ranchers and another said.cherry bubble gum,.super dense, covered in frost. Great stiff limbs that won't need any support.
All the f1s have had a fire strong effect so far. Nice colors on this girl even with 85+ degrees constant.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> This old fool just did his first cut and glue!!! No Title needs loudness or good headset or both.





AlchemyFarmer said:


> Cherry E.T cut. Smells like Cherry jolly ranchers and another said.cherry bubble gum,.super dense, covered in frost. Great stiff limbs that won't need any support.
> All the f1s have had a fire strong effect so far. Nice colors on this girl even with 85+ degrees constant.
> View attachment 4365162


She's gorgeous! If you need any testers...


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks! @cindysid I have her and another keeper sister with f2 offspring from both now.
Im also gonna cross those two together for what shld.be some.great fem f2s!
Dawgberries fem f2s are in the cure zone.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 14, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Thanks! @cindysid I have her and another keeper sister with f2 offspring from both now.
> Im also gonna cross those two together for what shld.be some.great fem f2s!
> Dawgberries fem f2s are in the cure zone.


Awesome! I love the structure on that plant! Genuity's Honeybee is similar, easy to clone and grow and absolutely beautiful. You're doing a great job!


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 14, 2019)

@cindysid much appreciated! I'll def.hook.you up with some her genes. Great stuff. 
And nothing but great grows.ive seen from you so far as well! Stay up.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 14, 2019)

Royal robbery #2 on left and #3 on the right.. #5 is the Cherry E.T cut. Can't wait till harvest... #2 also has some sweet spicey cherry nose. Super frosted and dense as well.... #3 is a test line.
Very strong effects. 
25%Tahoe OG
25%Mendo purps
25%Alien OG
25%Alien dawg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2019)

Had to comment, thread was lost on page 2!

This thread has slowed down a bit. I'll get some updates on the c99 seedlings later afyer work.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 15, 2019)

Light 4 . End of day 1 
Light 3 day 15 
They where stretching to much, needed the plant to put energy into healing n bud sites not height(normally wouldn’t defoliate this early) they fit under the 1st net 2 weeks ago. In veg it’s suppression, flower it’s suport. 
Light 2 day 42 
  


Light 1. Day 28


3 - 4 pre light...


----------



## main cola (Jul 15, 2019)

Jelly Pie x Rainbow cookies from @Amos Otis


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 15, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Thanks! @cindysid I have her and another keeper sister with f2 offspring from both now.
> Im also gonna cross those two together for what shld.be some.great fem f2s!
> Dawgberries fem f2s are in the cure zone.


If you need a tester keep me in mind.lol


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 16, 2019)

What up chuckers? Is it just me or what but is anyone else about kinda over with the cookie crosses? Not at all being rude to anyone that likes gsc, just am looking for the more weird - exotic rare strains. Thats the neat thing bout crossing these fine plants.. Whats everyones most valued/ rare strains uve had seeds of that had purple traits in looks and taste? Just to see u guys opinions from what uve had that was memorable. Dont havta be only purple either. Rare. Thx


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> What up chuckers? Is it just me or what but is anyone else about kinda over with the cookie crosses? Not at all being rude to anyone that likes gsc, just am looking for the more weird - exotic rare strains. Thats the neat thing bout crossing these fine plants.. Whats everyones most valued/ rare strains uve had seeds of that had purple traits in looks and taste? Just to see u guys opinions from what uve had that was memorable. Dont havta be only purple either. Rare. Thx


Rare for me was my first seed order from marijuana seeds.nl or some shit..
Can not remember the strain,lime green,smoked like hash,quick dry was like well cured hash...thick resin production. 

As for cookies,it's everywhere.. not a bad cross,but how much more work can be done to it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2019)

c99 by female seeds
 

a grape sato cut chilling outdoors at a buddy's
 

And then there's my grape bubba, she is looking like she is flowering out under 19 hrs of veg light. She should have grown out of the revegging and I thought she had but she just keeps looking like she is stuck in limbo. I'll get pics later.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 16, 2019)

6 of @Amos Otis Copper Chem F2s have hit the Viva towel. Couldn’t help it.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 16, 2019)

King tut x (gg4 x the cube) growing out a good buddy’s chuck. TSG F1 He’s taken it to f3 since, selecting for tropical sour phenoes


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> c99 by female seeds
> View attachment 4366176
> 
> a grape sato cut chilling outdoors at a buddy's
> ...


iam growing some c99 fem beans also this year that a member on here made they are HUGE and should average over 8 pounds each if they keep going like they are now.good luck this season.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 6 of @Amos Otis Copper Chem F2s have hit the Viva towel. Couldn’t help it.


we have 2 of the copper chem growing this year and they are huge the biggest plants in the garden there in.Wounder if Amos has any of them beans left?If he dos I would buy a few of his for next season.happy growing


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Rare for me was my first seed order from marijuana seeds.nl or some shit..
> Can not remember the strain,lime green,smoked like hash,quick dry was like well cured hash...thick resin production.
> 
> As for cookies,it's everywhere.. not a bad cross,but how much more work can be done to it?


Thanks for replying. The great nl. Ya cookies isnt bad. Its just been crossd to death. Id like to find sum afghani and Pakistani indicas to play around with.. I had a decent rep from bodhi that was called dla#8. They was testers a couple yrs ago. (88g13hp x old world afghani) beautiful plant.. Deep kushy , coffee, terps. But lost it due to bs. Thx buddy


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> iam growing some c99 fem beans also this year that a member on here made they are HUGE and should average over 8 pounds each if they keep going like they are now.good luck this season.


From my memory the 4lb monster ive had as my biggest yrs ago, it was huge.. But seriously 8 pounds average?? Is that one of those 20lb large mouth bass storys? U no the fish storys your friend explains..lol. Sum pics wood make it more easy to comprehend.. Not saying it cant b done but each plant average that weight and in prohibition land , is quite the feat.. Them pigs must b blind or u got them paid off to get away with them.. Good luck buddy cant wait to see them pics of those treez u say u got! Thx dude


----------



## klx (Jul 17, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> What’s the smoke and high like on the goofy grape?


Vaped some of the purple pheno. Grape hubba bubba taste with a mild spicy, hot English mustard kick, pretty nice. Its a comfortably numb type high.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2019)

2 smaller Sleeskunk F2s at 51 days and putting out some new pistils but diminishing. I dusted an Indica pheno and a Sativa pheno with a strong and fast Sativa leaning male. These are from Sativa mom.

The smaller Bush is making buds like Tamarack cones that seem very tight. Buds are “foxtailing” but not the typical light and fluffy but very tight little cones. Both sport mant nice trichs.

Not much fade yet. Not a lot o fan leaves and leaves are quite narrow.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

Trim work today...
 
Trim hash out of a cold glass pipe....


----------



## macsnax (Jul 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> Trim work today...
> View attachment 4366294
> Trim hash out of a cold glass pipe....


I love the smooth flavor of scissor hash. It's a smoothness that can only be found there or in some refined sift IMO.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I love the smooth flavor of scissor hash. It's a smoothness that can only be found there or in some refined sift IMO.


You are so right,it's crazy none have figured out how capture the essence of the scissor hash.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 6 of @Amos Otis Copper Chem F2s have hit the Viva towel. Couldn’t help it.


This was posted yesterday in the Brisco thread at the other place by Tlars88 :

"Found a real gem in these copper chem F2. Strongest smelling plant I’ve grown in a long time, stacking up real nice and frost everywhere. Almost 26 days into flower."













 Fire Quote Reply


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> This was posted yesterday in the Brisco thread at the other place by Tlars88 :
> 
> "Found a real gem in these copper chem F2. Strongest smelling plant I’ve grown in a long time, stacking up real nice and frost everywhere. Almost 26 days into flower."
> 
> ...


Nice PJ's-I mean nice plant


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2019)

Speechless


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

Full plant dry @around 45% humidity & 60f for 10 days..
Ready to be smoked & or cured..


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> You are so right,it's crazy none have figured out how capture the essence of the scissor hash.


Charas?!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape reveg. Day 4 of flower.
> View attachment 4349649 View attachment 4349650


Goofy Grape reveg. 4 weeks and a few days.She's huge.Due to the nature of the beast,I can't get a good shot of more than 2 branchs just yet.Totally different plant structurally when grown correctly.
Potent Deliciousness.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

klx said:


> Vaped some of the purple pheno. Grape hubba bubba taste with a mild spicy, hot English mustard kick, pretty nice. Its a comfortably numb type high.


Grape hubba bubba/dull grape Now N' later is what that mom was smelling like..
That "comfortably numb" is the feel I get from higher cbd/cbn plants(not that I have ever had any testing done) just my own research.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 17, 2019)

Wat up fam I got some Demo drying up my Humidity level is 55 to 65


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 17, 2019)

I fell off but I’m back. Looks like I have some Catching up to do. Check out my 6 by 6 by 78


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape reveg. 4 weeks and a few days.She's huge.Due to the nature of the beast,I can't get a good shot of more than 2 branchs just yet.Totally different plant structurally when grown correctly.
> Potent Deliciousness.
> View attachment 4366424 View attachment 4366425 View attachment 4366426


She looks great,but them first pics(I know they was further along) looked killer..
"If growing her wrong...is wrong,then I don't want to be right"



C-theGrower said:


> Wat up fam I got some Demo drying up my Humidity level is 55 to 65 View attachment 4366440View attachment 4366441


Cookie all up in that girl. Mmm mmm 
"Shorty come my way..sure look good to me"


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> She looks great,but them first pics(I know they was further along) looked killer..
> "If growing her wrong...is wrong,then I don't want to be right"
> 
> 
> ...


Lil Mama is a keeper. She just full off Suga.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 17, 2019)

The mutant run? Lol,I'm glad you liked them.I was almost too ashamed to post them.All that hormonal confusion from the light schedule and not one nanner popped.Nice.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 17, 2019)

Sin City Juice- Mimosa xLVTK 313 Seeds aka @HydroRed
Plant 2
Mimosa leaner
 
Plant 1 Mimosa leaner


Plant 3 LVTK leaner


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 17, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sin City Juice- Mimosa xLVTK 313 Seeds aka @HydroRed
> Plant 2
> Mimosa leaner
> View attachment 4366543 View attachment 4366544
> ...


DANM SON!!! #2 She’s Thick.
Wat u Feeding her


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 17, 2019)

MegaCrop.4 gs per gal.Homemade sweet(recipe used from RIU),Recharge sometimes,Athena Biosis sometimes and Urb sometimes.With a lil bit of barley extract and floralicious thrown in.
@C-theGrower. For some reason I can't quote.


----------



## growslut (Jul 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4366320
> Full plant dry @around 45% humidity & 60f for 10 days..
> Ready to be smoked & or cured..



Looks dank! 

Is the whole plant brittle dry at that time? Does the humidity rise back up to 62+ once you put it in a jar?

I've been drying between 45%-55% and usually jar it up between 5-8 days. But then I battle humidity in the jars for the first couple days trying to keep it spiking above 70. So I'm open to a new method. Just concerned about a 10 day dry drying it out too much.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Looks dank!
> 
> Is the whole plant brittle dry at that time? Does the humidity rise back up to 62+ once you put it in a jar?
> 
> I've been drying between 45%-55% and usually jar it up between 5-8 days. But then I battle humidity in the jars for the first couple days trying to keep it spiking above 70. So I'm open to a new method. Just concerned about a 10 day dry drying it out too much.


These started the dry in the pots(the last week they got no water) & moved to indirect lighting. 
After that 10 day hang dry,they can go to the brow bag after a good trim(for a few days or so) then they go to turkey bags. 
The nug stays the same.

But all this is suitable to my environment.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 18, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> I fell off but I’m back. View attachment 4366444Looks like I have some Catching up to do. Check out my 6 by 6 by 78


Bout time brother!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> MegaCrop.4 gs per gal.Homemade sweet(recipe used from RIU),Recharge sometimes,Athena Biosis sometimes and Urb sometimes.With a lil bit of barley extract and floralicious thrown in.
> @C-theGrower. For some reason I can't quote.


I just recently added in Megacrops PK booster and sweet Candy into my mix cuz I got a pheno that hated nitrogen and wanted to tweak megacrop more. I really like it so far.
What's the sweet recipe you found on here?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 18, 2019)

Meltdown #3, pure limey goodness.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2019)

Lower nug on Double punch
 
Super sweet terps on this on.
Some of these double punch have extremely hard nugs,that will need a lower humidity/ go air movement. 

Really happy with these chucks.

About to start trim on a few of the " Sundae punch"
These was only made to test the male & I'm seeing some outstanding flowers. 
Ima look foe a f2 dad of "Dulce cherry punch" for my last cookie chucks.

I'm going to try and start playin with that #Miel de Regaliz & some older generation genetics. 
I can do 1 light of long flowering plants,not a whole room.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> Lower nug on Double punch
> View attachment 4366811
> Super sweet terps on this on.
> Some of these double punch have extremely hard nugs,that will need a lower humidity/ go air movement.
> ...


I like the way that bud looks, nice n light colored.


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I like the way that bud looks, nice n light colored.


I'll try and get a pic of the live plant,she is extremely lime green(like "wimbley" from Fraggle Rock) my kids had me watching that,or I had them watching it.. I plead the fifth. I think.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'll try and get a pic of the live plant,she is extremely lime green(like "wimbley" from Fraggle Rock) my kids had me watching that,or I had them watching it.. I plead the fifth. I think.


I spent a lot of years going to work with the kids cartoon songs stuck in my head, lol. Now it's this silly fortnite crap. Blows me away there's an entire generation walking around doing this dance. My youngest can show you all the moves, I find it difficult not to say something negative about it in front of him.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 18, 2019)

Man I miss Fraggle Rock.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 18, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I just recently added in Megacrops PK booster and sweet Candy into my mix cuz I got a pheno that hated nitrogen and wanted to tweak megacrop more. I really like it so far.
> What's the sweet recipe you found on here?


I can't find the thread.My search abilities suck.But it's a mixture of Epsom salt and Brown cane sugar. I got my recipe from @Bodyne.
The DIY sweet raw link by Dr Who. Has the info in it,but I couldn't find the post about the non Amazon ingredients.
I'll look in my notes,I think I copy and pasted the recipe there.
@nc208 here is the recipe. It's from another site,couldn't find the one here.
http://www.marijuanamama420.ca/2019/04/14/diy-sweet-raw-for-under-5/


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 18, 2019)

@nc208 that is the recipe she took from here.Lol she found it I couldn't. Didn't notice the name of the creator until I read her credit to them.

edit* Found it.
rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-sweet-for-less-than-1-dollar-a-gallon.710008/


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

Royal Robbery #5 I was able to get more into the nose today... best description now seems to be grape kool aide.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I can't find the thread.My search abilities suck.But it's a mixture of Epsom salt and Brown cane sugar. I got my recipe from @Bodyne.
> The DIY sweet raw link by Dr Who. Has the info in it,but I couldn't find the post about the non Amazon ingredients.
> I'll look in my notes,I think I copy and pasted the recipe there.
> @nc208 here is the recipe. It's from another site,couldn't find the one here.
> http://www.marijuanamama420.ca/2019/04/14/diy-sweet-raw-for-under-5/


I do the #2 version, here are both:

1 Teaspoon (4.3 grams) Cane Sugar
9 Tablespoons (151 grams) Epsom Salt (100% Magnesium Sulfate)
Add Cane Sugar and Epsom Salt to 4 cups of water and heat, stirring until completely dissolved. Allow to cool.
Pour solution into a 1 gallon container and add water until it makes 1 gallon. Shake until mixed.
Shake well before using.

#2: 1 tbs blackstrap molasses
6 tbs epsom salt
1tsp per gallon every watering, have done up to 2 tsp. I water throughout, instead of just during flowering. Bout two capfuls of the milk jug. And I added an extra tbs of epsom and extra teaspoon or two of the blackstrap, I got it granulated, much better than liquid, imho.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Royal Robbery #5 I was able to get more into the nose today... best description now seems to be grape kool aide.
> View attachment 4366879


What's the lineage on that again. I see some Bruce Banner or some og in there?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 18, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I do the #2 version, here are both:
> 
> 1 Teaspoon (4.3 grams) Cane Sugar
> 9 Tablespoons (151 grams) Epsom Salt (100% Magnesium Sulfate)
> ...


Thank you Bodyne.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What's the lineage on that again. I see some Bruce Banner or some og in there?


Oh yea, haha..they are 25% Tahoe OG 25%Alien OG 25%Mendo purps and 25%Alien dawg ether cut. All the f1s are nice, strong effects.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Oh yea, haha..they are 25% Tahoe OG 25%Alien OG 25%Mendo purps and 25%Alien dawg ether cut. All the f1s are nice, strong effects.


I forgot the lineage but that last pic screamed bb/og just from familiarity. Looks a lot like my old bb. Everything I've ever grown that looked similar was potent af. Very nice man.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I forgot the lineage but that last pic screamed bb/og just from familiarity. Looks a lot like my old bb. Everything I've ever grown that looked similar was potent af. Very nice man.


Much appreciated bro! And Haha yep her sisters are all potent af so far,(putting a smoker since early 80s to sleep)can't wait to taste her soon. I got the Bruce banner stardawg cross, may be something to cross into RR in the future. That pheno will go into a real nice male graveyard whistler.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> MegaCrop.4 gs per gal.Homemade sweet(recipe used from RIU),Recharge sometimes,Athena Biosis sometimes and Urb sometimes.With a lil bit of barley extract and floralicious thrown in.
> @C-theGrower. For some reason I can't quote.


Right on. She looking nice. I been hearing good things bout that Urb stuff I’ma have to check da out. 
Killing it again with them fat nugs. @CoB_nUt


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 18, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2 from @genuity, the terps on this are sickly sweet cherry and tropical at this point, so lovely!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 18, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Right on. She looking nice. I been hearing good things bout that Urb stuff I’ma have to check da out.
> Killing it again with them fat nugs. @CoB_nUt


Thank you C! Yea the Urb is good shit.I've mainly used it to soak beans.I grabbed a few sample bottles when they were doing a promo. Since I run other bennies,I don't use it much in flower or veg.Mainly the leftovers from the jug. Clones and moms loved it when I used my first sample bottle on 'em by itself regularly. Haven't bought any....yet.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 19, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you C! Yea the Urb is good shit.I've mainly used it to soak beans.I grabbed a few sample bottles when they were doing a promo. Since I run other bennies,I don't use it much in flower or veg.Mainly the leftovers from the jug. Clones and moms loved it when I used my first sample bottle on 'em by itself regularly. Haven't bought any....yet.


 Fo-sure, that’s sounds kill for my clones.. Secret recipe tho ima have to get on that. keep up that good work C-nUt


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2 from @genuity, the terps on this are sickly sweet cherry and tropical at this point, so lovely!
> View attachment 4367085
> View attachment 4367086


Sounds just like I was thinking..

Looking right on point..
She looks to keep her nugs close to the vest(tight on the main stems) hidden by sugar leaf.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 19, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2019)

Still trimming (Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0)(another cross that has already been made)(that I did not know about)...WTF

 
Some of these are gas/oil rags terps... crazy right?
One of the plants terps reminds me of 501st OG, to a T...

What the f$#k has not been made already?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Still trimming (Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0)(another cross that has already been made)(that I did not know about)...WTF
> 
> View attachment 4367225
> Some of these are gas/oil rags terps... crazy right?
> ...


That's why I try to avoid the most popular cuts. Everyone and they momma crossing cuts. I mean I get the appeal but there is so much out there to work with and still get elite quality offspring.

I like your idea of working older strains, thats one reason I decided to dig through some random nirvana strains. Just looking for something different to play with.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 19, 2019)

Aint gonna be no snows left on that mountain with all this meltdown.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 19, 2019)

@genuity That's why I'm excited af about my Thai Kwon Dro I'm about to test I know ain't nobody crossed that shit and one parent is a discontinued line...I don't even know if Much ppl has had 5+ landrace Thais in a single line before, most my crosses and ideas are.pretty original.im finding so far.
Another plan I got for @BobBitchen meltdown and a legendary pure landrace sativa. And alot of others haha.. id say 90%+ of ones im.thinking of are original. To my knowledge that is lol I.dont know of any that's been done yet, besides one I canceled out Ghost of E.T, gonna replace it with your graveyard whistler and my alien stud.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> Still trimming (Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0)(another cross that has already been made)(that I did not know about)...WTF
> 
> View attachment 4367225
> Some of these are gas/oil rags terps... crazy right?
> ...


Lol


----------



## coppershot (Jul 19, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4367226 View attachment 4367227
> Meltdown


Man that meltdown is frosty, like every pic from several folks... crazy.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 19, 2019)

Goulash 
Big time bottle neck is coming/here!
The real work to be done is isolation of terps and effects. Also stabilizing these in their expressions. As legalization takes hold it’s less about preservation and more about nuance. That will be where niche will be, like craft beer!


----------



## HamNEggs (Jul 19, 2019)

Here is a chuck consisting of lethal jack x goji. The mother was some seed I picked up at therapeutic alternative a few years ago. It turned out to be some of the best smelling sweet fermenting blueberry smells and was very elevating. A doob of it would keep me focused for hours. This seems to have similar structure as the lethal jack but with much tighter nugs. Smells really sweet, more berry and less blueberry. The other female I tossed due to soil issues but it had the same looks and reeked of sweet lemons.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 20, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2 from the side.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Aint gonna be no snows left on that mountain with all this meltdown.


It makes for a nice Saturday morning.........


----------



## klx (Jul 20, 2019)

Speaking of old strains, a mate called me up last night and told me he uncovered a bunch of old beans from around year 2000. There is a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 in amongst them. I know everyone says Sensi lost the parents but does anyone know when that was?

Imma try pop em anyway...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2019)

klx said:


> Speaking of old strains, a mate called me up last night and told me he uncovered a bunch of old beans from around year 2000. There is a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 in amongst them. I know everyone says Sensi lost the parents but does anyone know when that was?
> 
> Imma try pop em anyway...


Those should be good! 

I'm guessing mid 2000s genetics took the dip.


----------



## klx (Jul 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those should be good!
> 
> I'm guessing mid 2000s genetics took the dip.


Sweet. No harm in trying anyway, got some gibberellic acid here to give them best shot.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

Its a wrap on this round of the tent.

Nigerian Sunshine, Day 70.
 

Blackwater (Mendo Purps x SFV OG IBL) that I hit with Granny Skunk pollen, Day 70. (normally 56-58, you can see a seed showing)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Its a wrap on this round of the tent.
> 
> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 70.
> View attachment 4367834
> ...


Jesus! That Nigerian looks ridiculous


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Its a wrap on this round of the tent.
> 
> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 70.
> View attachment 4367834
> ...


Yess!!!


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

Be careful about pic post. Lots of Smith’s up in here. Anyone remember what Neo said...


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Be careful about pic post. Lots of Smith’s up in here. Anyone remember what Neo said...


I'm not even sure what that means.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm not even sure what that means.


I'm with you, not sure what language that is, but I don't speak it


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Be careful about pic post. Lots of Smith’s up in here. Anyone remember what Neo said...


Say what?


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2019)

Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (white bags)

And yes, the deck is going to get painted soon. 
Actually, I'm going to finish stripping it and then use stain -- which is what the guy who built this house should have done to start with...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (white bags)
> View attachment 4367908
> And yes, the deck is going to get painted soon.
> Actually, I'm going to finish stripping it and then use stain -- which is what the guy who built this house should have done to start with...


Looking good Chunk, keep us posted on how those turn out.
I’ve started a perpetual, planting one of those every week, soon I’ll be getting to chop one every week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'm not even sure what that means.


Just a guess, but I think it means he thinks posting pics could be dangerous because of the lurking 'Smiths'. Smiths are probably meant as LEO. Again, just guessing.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2019)

Cognitive malfunction.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 21, 2019)

Demo really liking this one. My floozy is also quite frosty. The buds on the floozy are on the smaller but there are loads of em.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Just a guess, but I think it means he thinks posting pics could be dangerous because of the lurking 'Smiths'. Smiths are probably meant as LEO. Again, just guessing.


@DuBR please realize that anyone with common sense strips exif data from their pics, right? 

Also, I live in Northern California and realize the difference between what is medically and recreationally legal? I'm long gone from bm shit. Come and get me. LOL

I once had a Sonoma County Sherrif deputy look at my indoor scene which was about 150% over the county legal limit, laugh at me, turn around and lock the door. While I was pointing to my med recommendation on the wall he said "We dont care about this kind of shit. We only care if we can smell it from 1/4 mile away"


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Its a wrap on this round of the tent.
> 
> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 70.
> View attachment 4367834
> ...


Hahahahahaha
Nice pic of blackwater, although I have seen that pic. What a nice pic to steal though.

Yet, to bad they can’t cultivate like they breed.
What other website pics you got. 

Good Try


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Its a wrap on this round of the tent.
> 
> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 70.
> View attachment 4367834
> ...


Oh and BYW BlackWater = Mendo Purps (female) x SFV OGKush IBL Male (not Sfv OG) 
SFV OG is merely a pheno off of original OG Kush. 
Then pheno was more Sativa than the original but with a certain Terp profile.
Swerve wanted to take it back to a Kush, I believe, so he re introduced Afgani (Indica) pollen and created SFV OGK. Then interbred to achieve and IBL genetic cultivar. Then used that as a new base for crosses. 

But how would a cop know that? 
Heh


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good Chunk, keep us posted on how those turn out.
> I’ve started a perpetual, planting one of those every week, soon I’ll be getting to chop one every week.


You should see the c-99 fem, beans I got from you,there the biggest in every garden we put them in and there going to be beast.I WILL DO MY BEST THE DAY THEY ARE HARVESTED to get a picture took of them c-99 so you can see what a good job you did on them beans.Any one that got your c-99 should be happy as shit to have got to grow them,


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> You should see the c-99 fem, beans I got from you,there the biggest in every garden we put them in and there going to be beast.I WILL DO MY BEST THE DAY THEY ARE HARVESTED to get a picture took of them c-99 so you can see what a good job you did on them beans.Any one that got your c-99 should be happy as shit to have got to grow them,


Hope the Best for ya. Cindy is a good girl, seem to set ya straight in the day but might want to lay-off her at night.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Hope the Best for ya. Cindy is a good girl, seem to set ya straight in the day but might want to lay-off her at night.


this is my first time growing c-99 and I sure like what we are seeing from her and happy growing to you sir.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 21, 2019)

Frosty//Gassy//Demo


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> this is my first time growing c-99 and I sure like what we are seeing from her and happy growing to you sir.[/QUOTE
> 
> Brother Grimm has the new C-99. Updated
> I like apricots more than Grapefruits.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4368069 Frosty//Gassy//DemoView attachment 4368072


IMO
Good Trichs, 
Hydro grow looks like or LED
Short veg it seems by how...
Popcorn 
Not Cindy to me.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Oh and BYW BlackWater = Mendo Purps (female) x SFV OGKush IBL Male (not Sfv OG)
> SFV OG is merely a pheno off of original OG Kush.
> Then pheno was more Sativa than the original but with a certain Terp profile.
> Swerve wanted to take it back to a Kush, I believe, so he re introduced Afgani (Indica) pollen and created SFV OGK. Then interbred to achieve and IBL genetic cultivar. Then used that as a new base for crosses.
> ...


Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.

I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.

I will admit that am an environmental toxicologist, a hazardous materials and waste specialist, a tax preparer (an enrolled agent which allows me to represent you in US tax court), a state-licensed water treatment and distribution operator, a biohazardous incinerator operator, and an entrepreneurial MBA student, but not a cop.

Sorry that I left the word Kush out of the term SFV OG Kush, I admit it.

Have a good day and happy growing, if you do that kind of thing.

PS, I see you are new here, welcome to Roll It Up.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4368069 Frosty//Gassy//DemoView attachment 4368072


Take no offense or do, I could care less.
But seriously. Besides Ok-Good Trichs
That’s some popcorn larf, and if your a well-known member and produce that. 
Then I’m Michael Jordan and you all are still trying to play this game at my level but never will. 
 
My Outs look better, above, My indoor, below, Nuff Said


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 21, 2019)

y ur outs look mo betta than ins tho?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.
> 
> I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.
> 
> ...


I'm rather confused on whose accusing who here, lol.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.
> 
> I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.
> 
> ...


Cali Connection Website pic as well it use to be the pic for A lot of seed banks my friend. Finally they got a new one but luckily I like to document things.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> y ur outs look mo betta than ins tho?


Because that’s a pic of it not done. Lol.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

Who’s GG4 looks like this?


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> View attachment 4368091
> 
> Cali Connection Website pic as well it use to be the pic for A lot of seed banks my friend. Finally they got a new one but luckily I like to document things.


So I stole these too?

Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.
> 
> I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.
> 
> ...





SCJedi said:


> Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.
> 
> I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are. Maybe your Not.

I would rather think you are and have you not like me for it
Than think you aren’t, and not be able to see my family again.

And from my experience, Your either a Cop, or some “grower” looking to rip me off, or a company stealing knowledge, or Maybe even a DEA Contracted Agent who sets up grow rooms and puts people in them to grow so they can gather information and so they can steal your strain Ideas like Larry OG Male layed onto GDP female. 

So to me everyone in this industry is not living by the old growers code, just people looking to fuck whoever they can to get “ahead” in life.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I stole these too?
> 
> Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 4368101


Maybe to you my pie hole should not have opened. Maybe.

Depends 

Maybe I like Synergy, maybe I don’t.

Maybe if your 30 and dirty and own a club, or maybe I Blew you away one year when I said say Cheese but you were all only frontin and that don’t pay the bills. 

Yet years latter I come and just game playing.

All this Gorillas sitting around and just wanted Ostrich’s dropped for free with no call back. 

Turned on Your Own Peeps as I see it.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I stole these too?
> 
> Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 4368101


Nope a cop, don’t even understand what I am saying, so must be a cop. 
Also who uses the term LEO? 
Cops do, that is who.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I stole these too?
> 
> Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 4368101


Will the other officers and agents put me on ignore as well? 
Then what fun will I have?


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I stole these too?
> 
> Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 4368101


This guy is the results of the pressure from the chuckers pounding that ass...

Chill out lil buddy @DuBR you are rushing to the end....


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> This guy is the results of the pressure from the chuckers pounding that ass...
> 
> Chill out lil buddy @DuBR you are rushing to the end....[/





genuity said:


> This guy is the results of the pressure from the chuckers pounding that ass...
> 
> Chill out lil buddy @DuBR you are rushing to the end....


What does all that nonsense mean? 

What End?


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> What does all that nonsense mean?
> 
> What End?


You found your way here for a reason(you have chuckers on yo mind) the pressure (smooth chill vibes in this thread) is/was to much for ya..

After all,this is all you have been posting on the site since you joined the site.

Go back to politics with that bullshit... 
No cops or snitching up in this thread lil buddy


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> IMO
> Good Trichs,
> Hydro grow looks like or LED
> Short veg it seems by how...
> ...


It was a little of a Struggle 3 plants in one pot. Very nice Results tho I’m happy


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> You found your way here for a reason(you have chuckers on yo mind) the pressure (smooth chill vibes in this thread) is/was to much for ya..
> 
> After all,this is all you have been posting on the site since you joined the site.
> 
> ...


Actually I’ve posted a lot, on a lot of different topics.

Seems to be Dicks Eating Asholes just pop up. DEmAns suck Jesus is the cure.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 21, 2019)

I am just board lol. 

And You all are just Stupid.

So now I am stupidly board of you.

GoodNight.


----------



## klx (Jul 21, 2019)

Some sad and lonely people in this world...


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> View attachment 4368081
> Take no offense or do, I could care less.
> But seriously. Besides Ok-Good Trichs
> That’s some popcorn larf, and if your a well-known member and produce that.
> ...


Who is this kid..


----------



## coppershot (Jul 21, 2019)

Just a kid who can barely speak or write in simple english.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2019)

Alcohol man, smh. Fucking hammered just shitting on everyone. Long night of beating dick for Dubbr, humping his mom no rubber. Lol

Then he said he was the MJ of growing but couldn't pick up that @C-theGrower posted a demo pic not a c99 pick. 

That redbull and vodka had him charged up!!! Lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2019)

okie for 500, Alex, lol hot day on tulsa time today, they broke out the shine. j/k. Writing style vaguely familar..........hmmmmm...........lol Startin to think this is lost sock puppet island, like in Toy Story, lmfao.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Alcohol man, smh. Fucking hammered just shitting on everyone. Long night of beating dick for Dubbr, humping his mom no rubber. Lol
> 
> Then he said he was the MJ of growing but couldn't pick up that @C-theGrower posted a demo pic not a c99 pick.
> 
> That redbull and vodka had him charged up!!! Lol


I wasnt gonna say anything......but you got it. haha "Not Cindy to me"


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I am just board lol.
> 
> And You all are just Stupid.
> 
> ...


Bored, FYI


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I am just board lol.
> 
> And You all are just Stupid.
> 
> ...


----------



## macsnax (Jul 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Just a kid who can barely speak or write in simple english.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Alcohol man, smh. Fucking hammered just shitting on everyone. Long night of beating dick for Dubbr, humping his mom no rubber. Lol
> 
> Then he said he was the MJ of growing but couldn't pick up that @C-theGrower posted a demo pic not a c99 pick.
> 
> That redbull and vodka had him charged up!!! Lol


Lol i had to bite my tongue a couple times. I didn't want to shit on everyone's day by starting an argument. But I think I agree with @Bodyne, something seemed a lil familiar.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Ha, you think that I'm a cop? That's the funniest post I have seen for a while. Hey, are you OK? I am asking because I seriously care. Something does not sound right.
> 
> I would love to see your proof that A) I stole that pic, and B) that I am LEO. A lot more people here know who I am and know I am a lot of things but certainly not a cop.
> 
> ...


this man is no fucking cop.He gave me beans and no dam cop would do that.I will fouch for scjedi.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Nope a cop, don’t even understand what I am saying, so must be a cop.
> Also who uses the term LEO?
> Cops do, that is who.


YOUR DEAD WRONG ABOUT THAT MAN HE IS A GOOD MAN and grows some killer smoke.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So I stole these too?
> 
> Know what you are saying, and who you are speaking to, before you open your pie hole. Especially, if you are going to make a bold first post here and call one of us LEO. You just got promoted to an ignore list. Bye bye.
> 
> View attachment 4368101


use your ignore button on them and you will be glad you did.happy growing to you.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry for feeding the troll guys.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sorry for feeding the troll guys.


That sounds exactly like something a LEO would say.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> That sounds exactly like something a LEO would say.
> View attachment 4368265


need a lol button...lol


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> That sounds exactly like something a LEO would say.
> View attachment 4368265


ROTFL


----------



## maple sloth (Jul 21, 2019)

Doc Holiday x C99


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Dubr is only lucid part of the time, haven’t seen that part yet though. Kind of funny in a sick sort of way.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol i had to bite my tongue a couple times. I didn't want to shit on everyone's day by starting an argument. But I think I agree with @Bodyne, something seemed a lil familiar.


You are all idiots I told him it was not C99.
Lol You all couldn’t grow a carrot to save your lives.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sorry for feeding the troll guys.


So are you idiots Agents or Company men trying to steal all our knowledge because you know it will take you 10+ years to even catch up with what we know about cannabis?
All those numbers don’t mean shit. 
And realized no one wants GMO Cannabis.
Monsanto and Syn 
Lol 
I mean if you where agents I don’t know if you would be so stupid, or maybe the dumbing down of America even the cops are stupid now? 
Either way you are idiots. Why not let the people that have been doing this actually be the ones to make the money. 
Just helping Rich Elites stay richer and keeping the poor man poor. 
It’s BS

Oh and I’m lucid all the time. 

What the fuck is Sherm? A new drug?
If so. 
Don’t use it. Or anything else.
I don’t even Drink Alcohol as it is a man made poison that destroys brain cells and cognitive thought process.

You people are seriously delusional.

I just say what I want and watch you all react. How I get my answers. 
If you had half a brain you would understand that when.....

You can figure it out.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Dubr is only lucid part of the time, haven’t seen that part yet though. Kind of funny in a sick sort of way.


I am guessing you are the fake HillBilly? 
You want growers to think you are HillBilly. 
Heh
Kinda Funny, specially when people have called me HillBilly before. 

How can I Help you?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2019)

yea we are all your psych experiment joke and you are our stoner website joke. Win WIn. lmfao. Are you phylos? lol, Since it was just brought up last week and then dude disappeared, can we get 500, alex, on pa, or seed band, or alchem farm. or even strainwyze or Ltouche. Thanks, alex for the multiple choice guesses. Carry on.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> this man is no fucking cop.He gave me beans and no dam cop would do that.I will fouch for scjedi.


He is. 
No Grab the KY lube up that big train, cause this dude and Jedi will fuck You.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea we are all your psych experiment joke and you are our stoner website joke. Win WIn. lmfao. Are you phylos? lol, Since it was just brought up last week and then dude disappeared, can we get 500, alex, on pa, or seed band, or alchem farm. or even strainwyze or Ltouche. Thanks, alex for the multiple choice guesses. Carry on.


Yes you are. Everyone is. 

I think you are company men by that answer. 
Very nice.
Hahaha


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Dubr is only lucid part of the time, haven’t seen that part yet though. Kind of funny in a sick sort of way.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea we are all your psych experiment joke and you are our stoner website joke. Win WIn. lmfao. Are you phylos? lol, Since it was just brought up last week and then dude disappeared, can we get 500, alex, on pa, or seed band, or alchem farm. or even strainwyze or Ltouche. Thanks, alex for the multiple choice guesses. Carry on.


I wouldn’t send anyone to Phylos they are just stealing from everyone.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

The moment I saw HillBill I thought, that’s a cop or company man. For people have called me HillBilly lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Been here 10 years being Hillbill, no y needed. Always Hillbill, no help needed.
Thanks kid.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I wouldn’t send anyone to Phylos they are just stealing from everyone.


Or any material, with TC they can steal your creation.
Like the Devil. 
Demons cannot create they can only muniplulate what has been Created. 

Evil people.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Been here 10 years being Hillbill, no y needed. Always Hillbill, no help needed.
> Thanks kid.


What’s your favorite cultivar that you have cultivated?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Never ate them Russian fish eggs, don't know.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Never ate them Russian fish eggs, don't know.


Lol
You don’t grow.

I didn’t type Caviar I typed Cultivar

Agent Smith


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

This is a breeder that's bent over something. You gave yourself away dude He's either pissed at someone here or threatened by the amount of talent floating around in here. Get a life bro, what ever happened to the community? You worried about your bank account taking a hit brah, get to work and do something special then.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This is a breeder that's bent over something. You gave yourself away dude He's either pissed at someone here or threatened by the amount of talent floating around in here. Get a life bro, what ever happened to the community? You worried about your bank account taking a hit brah, get to work and do something special then.


There is no community anymore.

Just a bunch of fakes, sell outs, money grabbing politicians and soulless heartless corporations.

Obviously 

Only think I’ve seen on this form or Roll It Up period is company men and agents. 

You give yourself away, every time you say I give myself away. 
I don’t give a fuck. What can you do? 
Tell me, what are you going to do about me giving myself away, huh? 

The art of cannabis cultivation is lost but to a few it seems. 
College kids smoking weed in college get a science degree and think they do what I can. 
Then why’s everything at the Clubs now Mids sitting topself? 

You people wish you could do what I can. 

Judge a Tree by its Fruits. 

Where’s your fruit people? (Don’t actually post a pic of where you grow or your room, metadata my friends, if anyone on here actually grows) 

Never Seen a Computer make Great Art? 
And You will
Never see a chemistry or biology major create great cannabis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Lol
> You don’t grow.
> 
> I didn’t type Caviar I typed Cultivar
> ...


I think you missed the joke. 
Why are you such an angry little pud?


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This is a breeder that's bent over something. You gave yourself away dude He's either pissed at someone here or threatened by the amount of talent floating around in here. Get a life bro, what ever happened to the community? You worried about your bank account taking a hit brah, get to work and do something special then.


BTW I’m Special K, you’re Special Ed


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think you missed the joke.
> Why are you such an angry little pud?


Maybe it’s not a joke to me. 
And you missed the fact that dude is t a grower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Maybe it’s not a joke to me.
> And you missed the fact that dude is t a grower.


Hillbill isn't a grower? Yes, I guess I missed that. LOL 

Old timers don't have to prove anything to noobs...


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think you missed the joke.
> Why are you such an angry little pud?


To be actually answer your question. I am not that angry. 

I am frustrated that the people who actually stood in front of court houses, who actually protested in there local area, the real cultivators getting fucked.

These companies are fucking stealing decades of hard work and knowledge while my people go homeless and hungry or have to finally given in and take a A job under 17 an hour because it’s all they know and what they love. Only to make the Rich Richer. 

Humans bringing down other humans, humans ruining other humans lives over money.

Fucking pathetic pieces of Trash Human Beings.

It’s all horse shit, Growers paid into advocates that where supposedly helping us, only to find it’s all rigged.

It’s Rigged. 

It’s really about control and not letting Ants become Grasshoppers.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hillbill isn't a grower? Yes, I guess I missed that. LOL
> 
> Old timers don't have to prove anything to noobs...


Lol Old timer? He has been growing for 10 years? Lol 
But can’t do this still? Find a new job.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> To be actually answer your question. I am not that angry.
> 
> I am frustrated that the people who actually stood in front of court houses, who actually protested in there local area, the real cultivators getting fucked.
> 
> ...


You sure sound angry, and I'm not really sure what you are referring to. 

Please forgive my ignorance, but exactly who "stood in front of court houses"?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> It’s Rigged.


Get it?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

I truly lol


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You sure sound angry, and I'm not really sure what you are referring to.
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, but exactly who "stood in front of court houses"?


I have.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Get it?


CopOut


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I have.


You are being vague just to get attention. 

Grow the fuck up. 

I'm done.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

Haha still a pretty hard chuckle here w/that one


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are being vague just to get attention.
> 
> Grow the fuck up.
> 
> I'm done.


Not really vague Moron. I said I have. Pretty exact actually. Me and My Wife have before. Is that’s better


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> To be actually answer your question. I am not that angry.
> 
> I am frustrated that the people who actually stood in front of court houses, who actually protested in there local area, the real cultivators getting fucked.
> 
> ...


So you're mad at us because of companies like phylos? You're anger seems misguided.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> This Roll it Up is just company men stealing others knowledge. Or Cops.
> From what I’ve seen.


DuBR you are fucking hilarious


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> To be actually answer your question. I am not that angry.
> 
> I am frustrated that the people who actually stood in front of court houses, who actually protested in there local area, the real cultivators getting fucked.
> 
> ...


You are the most paranoid mofo I've seen since greencropper. We have all been here doing our thing for years before you turned up pretending to be some stupid arse master grower. Your shit doesn't impress us, it's all been seen before. Take your trolling dumb ass somewhere else and leave this thread to the people who actually give a fuck about the plant. Jesus christ, it's time for you to get out of mummy's basement and go live your life!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you for sharing an insight into you . I appreciate your passion on all your covered topics ,ty for being you and sharing .

But your clearly a long time from being laid and a steady dose of orgasim might just what’s in order to continue on an adult non aggressive Communication path . 1 love


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2019)

can't get a legal state medical marijuana thread spot on the website, but can go thru 3 pages of this shit, lmfao. Great work, mods. I understand perfectly.Almost has a wiff of the disgruntled folk over the heisen/gu collaboration.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> You are the most paranoid mofo I've seen since greencropper. We have all been here doing our thing for years before you turned up pretending to be some stupid arse master grower. Your shit doesn't impress us, it's all been seen before. Take your trolling dumb ass somewhere else and leave this thread to the people who actually give a fuck about the plant. Jesus christ, it's time for you to get out of mummy's basement and go live your life!


My dad kicked me out at 18. 
To nothing
Homeless
All I’ve seen is a bunch of greed fucks who screw the actual people with knowledge over


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

New Age United said:


> DuBR you are fucking hilarious


I am glad I make you laugh.
Truth is funnier than fiction


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This is a breeder that's bent over something. You gave yourself away dude He's either pissed at someone here or threatened by the amount of talent floating around in here. Get a life bro, what ever happened to the community? You worried about your bank account taking a hit brah, get to work and do something special then.


This is it 100%

Pressure bust pipes (as we are seeing)


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> This is it 100%
> 
> Pressure bust pipes (as we are seeing)


This is not going away.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

Pipe stuffers


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

I think I posted these already
 
Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0
*S.W.I.T.C
Smoke with intent to chill*


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think I posted these already
> View attachment 4368451
> Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0
> *S.W.I.T.C
> Smoke with intent to chill*


How is it? Is that one of your crosses? HB?


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4368444
> Pipe stuffers


That good. Frost could be up. Mids to high Mids, that look done unless you are trying to go for more body. 
But mine is frostier and has weeks to go. My leaves pedals have as much frost as your flower. No offense. Much Love. 
Keep on


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think I posted these already
> View attachment 4368451
> Sundae driver x purple punch 2.0
> *S.W.I.T.C
> Smoke with intent to chill*


Both shitty cultivars


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How is it? Is that one of your crosses? HB?


These the ones I made.
I forgot he did this cross also..

So did elev8 seeds (sundae punch)

A few of these pheno is sativa good & others more body rocking...
Taste is ok for no cure.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> That good. Frost could be up. Mids to high Mids, that look done unless you are trying to go for more body.
> But mine is frostier and has weeks to go. My leaves pedals have as much frost as your flower. No offense. Much Love.
> Keep on
> View attachment 4368453


So when I say it is a rigged system. Trust me it is. If it wasn’t, I’d be known. Actually I don’t want that so I still wouldn’t be.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> These the ones I made.
> I forgot he did this cross also..
> 
> So did elev8 seeds (sundae punch)
> ...


So how do you cure?


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> These the ones I made.
> I forgot he did this cross also..
> 
> So did elev8 seeds (sundae punch)
> ...


Where did you get the Larry beans from?


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> So how do you cure?


Same as the rest..
Put the "choice" nugs I pick out,put them in a jar & let sit for a few weeks in the fridge.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Same as the rest..
> Put the "choice" nugs I pick out,put them in a jar & let sit for a few weeks in the fridge.


That’s cute. Hope the Best for ya Much Love


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

dUBR misses things less direct than like “Fuck Off” or something. Posts seem to need tweaking or something. I don’t know, we’ll see what happens.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Same as the rest..
> Put the "choice" nugs I pick out,put them in a jar & let sit for a few weeks in the fridge.


Cop or company man. Figures Will SMITH


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Been liking a personal chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) in the Arizer right now.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Been liking a personal chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) in the Arizer right now.


Queen hit the grease on that monkey or was it chunky. 
The Queen of space did real cool on that nerdy urkle


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Been liking a personal chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) in the Arizer right now.


Man I remember I ran OG #18 for a few yrs..
Also the OG #18 x sleeskunk.

Bothe extremely smooth good weed.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> My leaves pedals


Your leaves have pedals on them? I thought it was petals?


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Your leaves have pedals on them? I thought it was petals?


What ever word this phone changes it to? I care not. 
I can’t spell, and you can’t cultivate. 
We all have are flaws.
Least I ain’t out here pretending to be an English Teacher. 
Unlike you pretending to be what you are not.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man I remember I ran OG #18 for a few yrs..
> Also the OG #18 x sleeskunk.
> 
> Bothe extremely smooth good weed.


Lol OG 18. What OG? Someone just make a new OG and have the 18th pheno? Lol if it was real OG Kush it would have to be 
OG 1018 lol. 
Face Off. Mars. Blooddiamond 
Why do 18 from DNA. I face you keep bringing up DNA. 
Do you work for them?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Lol OG 18. What OG? Someone just make a new OG and have the 18th pheno? Lol if it was real OG Kush it would have to be
> OG 1018 lol.
> Face Off. Mars. Blooddiamond
> Why do 18 from DNA. I face you keep bringing up DNA.
> Do you work for them?


Have you went off some medication recently? Seriously, not judging. You are all over the place. I see you talk shit to someone , then pay them a compliment, only to turn around and talk shit to them again, lol. Take a deep breath man, maybe you need a psychedelic reset, get yourself centered. Everyone that frequents this thread has a deep love for our plant and the genetics behind it.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> What ever word this phone changes it to? I care not.
> I can’t spell, and you can’t cultivate.
> We all have are flaws.
> Least I ain’t out here pretending to be an English Teacher.
> Unlike you pretending to be what you are not.


So you’re a professional grower and everyone else can’t grow. Am I correct? 
Do you know me?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 22, 2019)

Dude is a Master Grower and a fortune teller or some shit, but can’t operate his phone. Lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

Where Bob with the meltdown.......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> So you’re a professional grower and everyone else can’t grow. Am I correct?
> Do you know me?


But have you "stood in front of courthouses"? (whatever that means.) 

Probably masturbating in public -- which dovetails with his posts here.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Have you went off some medication recently? Seriously, not judging. You are all over the place. I see you talk shit to someone , then pay them a compliment, only to turn around and talk shit to them again, lol. Take a deep breath man, maybe you need a psychedelic reset, get yourself centered. Everyone that frequents this thread has a deep love for our plant and the genetics behind it.


Nice way to beat around the bush. Do you work for DNA? 
I complement when it’s deserved and a speak Truth, if that offends someone, oh well. 
You may love the plant, but they tend to not love humanity and steal from breeders. And steal the cultivators knowledge. 
And then try and sell it back to us. Please .


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> But have you "stood in front of courthouses"? (whatever that means.)
> 
> Probably masturbating in public -- which dovetails with his posts here.


It means you never fought for the legalization in America, but you want all the money you Greedy fucks. You deserve nothing, we here in the Emerald Triangle deserve to make money for once. Fruit Cake Canadians and there spotted yellow bellies


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Dude is a Master Grower and a fortune teller or some shit, but can’t operate his phone. Lol.


I never said I was Master grower. 
No such thing.
If you think you are, then that just means you stopped learning and will soon be behind.
Only dipshits and dildos call themselves Master or Expert. 
My dad was one of the best in the world at what he did, he told me once he didn’t think he was that good and alsways tried to be better. 
“If you ain’t the best in the world at what you do, or striving for it, What are you doing it for?”


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> View attachment 4368498





SCJedi said:


> View attachment 4368498


Fly home goose


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> It means you never fought for the legalization in America, but you want all the money you Greedy fucks. You deserve nothing, we here in the Emerald Triangle deserve to make money for once. Fruit Cake Canadians and there spotted yellow bellies


You need some large amounts of CBD in yo life,like the man in your avatar.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> My dad was one of the best in the world at what he did, he told me once he didn’t think he was that good and alsways tried to be better.
> “If you ain’t the best in the world at what you do, or striving for it, What are you doing it for?”



Apple and a tree thing here .

Pssst , 18 year old homeless boy your dad was a shit heel and if anything smells like a cop move that does .


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Where Bob with the meltdown.......


I put DeRP on ignore about the 5th post I read of his.
Not interested in a dick measuring with a 12yr old.
Hope he gets help before he runs into someone he's mouthed off to...


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> It means you never fought for the legalization in America, but you want all the money you Greedy fucks. You deserve nothing, we here in the Emerald Triangle deserve to make money for once. Fruit Cake Canadians and there spotted yellow bellies


So this is a money thing


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Nice way to beat around the bush. Do you work for DNA?
> I complement when it’s deserved and a speak Truth, if that offends someone, oh well.
> You may love the plant, but they tend to not love humanity and steal from breeders. And steal the cultivators knowledge.
> And then try and sell it back to us. Please .


No I don't , and I have zero respect for them too


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> So this is a money thing


Not for me, for the people around me, I’ll suffer to help them. 
And I will.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> It means you never fought for the legalization in America, but you want all the money you Greedy fucks. You deserve nothing, we here in the Emerald Triangle deserve to make money for once. Fruit Cake Canadians and there spotted yellow bellies


yea, heard bout Trinity, Humboldt and Shasta been getting the hammer, no license, no permit, no grow. Maybe part of the Perris group, 15 tons of herb, destroyed? Riverside county? Boy that would suck to have that much be confiscated or destroyed.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> I put DeRP on ignore about the 5th post I read of his.
> Not interested in a dick measuring with a 12yr old.
> Hope he gets help before he runs into someone he's mouthed off to...


I was just referencing him having a meltdown, lol


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea, heard bout Trinity, Humboldt and Shasta been getting the hammer, no license, no permit, no grow. Maybe part of the Perris group, 15 tons of herb, destroyed? Riverside county? Boy that would suck to have that much be confiscated or destroyed.


Yeah the Triangle. It would suck. What sucks more is it’s Canadian Lobbyists money pushing all this BS. Canada thought they where the shit, Israel thought they were the shit. 
Nope we in the Triangle are the Best.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

Stings I know ,you keep telling yourself “tough love is still love “

I’ve got a hug for you to help ease your pain . I hear your cries for help . 1 love young man


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2019)

best at getting busted, that's for sure. Why all the heat this year in the triangle? All that black market comin down the mountain pissed somebody off, lol. They are nailing greenhouses left and right in the triangle last week or so, even last couple of days.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

If you seek the Truth, You Shall find it....
...and he Shall Set You Free.

And when I find what I need, Canadian House of Cards is going to fall.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 22, 2019)

Well it was entertaining for a brief moment thank you ,made me laugh like a preforming clown ,well done

I ll tell you words my dad left to me prior to shipping out “ boy, you can’t fix stupid or debate crazy “

So with that and to me you win ,best wishes


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Well it was entertaining for a brief moment thank you ,made me laugh like a preforming clown ,well done
> 
> I ll tell you words my dad left to me prior to shipping out “ boy, you can’t fix stupid or debate crazy “
> 
> So with that and to me you win ,best wishes


Dang that’s your dads last words. Geez. That’s stupid.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> View attachment 4368498


But it’s really making following along a lot harder, might have to take him off


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> That’s why Canadians are all down here illegally? Someone is a rat. How they get busted.
> Canadian Lobbyists money all over, Kamala Harris that damn Canadian. Bunch of horse shit. Probably had those fire set to end competition.
> Make all my peeps homeless.
> So you can sell BS cannabis in America.
> ...


Man, you smoking bad crack
You remade the list


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> How did some Trans’ Canadian HollyWeed get sold her in Cali/QUOTE]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> That good. Frost could be up. Mids to high Mids, that look done unless you are trying to go for more body.
> But mine is frostier and has weeks to go. My leaves pedals have as much frost as your flower. No offense. Much Love.
> Keep on
> View attachment 4368453


Is this pic supposed to impress us, lol?

Maybe you need more Brawndo?


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is this pic supposed to impress us, lol?
> 
> Maybe you need more Brawndo?
> View attachment 4368540 View attachment 4368541 View attachment 4368544


Looking good big bro..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Lol Go back to school Son.


But....


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Lol Go back to school Son.
> 
> View attachment 4368547
> Or Maybe Go Back to Canada, Ehh!
> ...


Most people on here are from USA you fkin Nut lmao my family goes back to late 1600s to early 1700s in America. And most cats on here got some serious fire.. Lol plus all that bag appeal don't mean shit, smoke some Panama red and peel your fkin wig off. Haha


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> Most people on here are from USA you fkin Nut lmao my family goes back to late 1600s to early 1700s in America. And most cats on here got some serious fire.. Lol plus all that bag appeal don't mean shit, smoke some Panama red and peel your fkin wig off. Haha


I don’t think they are. But you have your opinions and I have mine.

So you have the Red? Let’s see a pic man.

I don’t like those cultivars it’s what I was told to grow then.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

DuBR said:


> I don’t think they are. But you have your opinions and I have mine.
> 
> So you have the Red? Let’s see a pic man.
> 
> I don’t like those cultivars it’s what I was told to grow then.


Ur Wack!! No One need to Prove you anything.


----------



## genuity (Jul 22, 2019)

Fire & desire smelling like a Floozy dip in a super sweet scented body spray..hmmmm


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 22, 2019)

Lots of busts all over California, Riverside, Santa Barbara, and the Triangle. 

The state is serious and cracking down on licensure and compliance. If your temp expired you are a target that is not news. They have been talking about it since Jan 1 and its been all over the news outlets, including billboards along the highways. If you are still running BM under the radar than you know you are a target, quit yer bitchin. Drop your ching and get on board or do better about your hiring practices because your slackers are either disgruntled and ratting you out or LEO shows up to your neighbor's massive spot and you are collateral damage while they are there. Its been that way for years.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4368579
> Fire & desire smelling like a Floozy dip in a super sweet scented body spray..hmmmm


HELL YEAHHhh..


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

It’s a Rigged System 

Canadian Lobbyists


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 22, 2019)

Fuck,who left the gate open?I see it made it's way into the thread.Leave it be.It'll go away.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck,who left the gate open?I see it made it's way into the thread.Leave it be.It'll go away.


I’ll go away when I am ready. 
Until then....


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

Day 21 and my lady’s are stacking nicely 
Some Sugar factory by BIG WORM Genetics


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 22, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4368695 Day 21 and my lady’s are stacking nicely View attachment 4368697
> Some Sugar factory by BIG WORM Genetics


Looks good to me.good luck.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 22, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Looks good to me.good luck.


Appreciated big bro..


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 23, 2019)

I've never put someone on ignore until now


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2019)

This thread is usually safe from insurgents lol


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck,who left the gate open?I see it made it's way into the thread.Leave it be.It'll go away.


Its called balance, neither me or you have anything to say about that.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Its called balance, neither me or you have anything to say about that.


We must love the “unbalanced” among us also.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2019)

Love, tolerate, semantics!?!?
Oh shit, here come Deebo! lol


----------



## coppershot (Jul 23, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Sugar factory by BIG WORM Genetics


This is on my list to source and grow. Looking good bro.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This is on my list to source and grow. Looking good bro.


and the honeymoon one.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 23, 2019)

@DuBR..................I'm coming to bust your ass with those mid grade buds you're growin, LMFAO

Seriously tho...........whatever your gripe is, either do something positive about it or 'get over it', you are boring and gonna bump my ignore list to 2, with the only other major bore on here............


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 23, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Its called balance, neither me or you have anything to say about that.


You must've left it open. First hit dog to bark. If this is balance,I'd rather be lopsided.
Find equilibrium elsewhere.


----------



## DuBR (Jul 23, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> @DuBR..................I'm coming to bust your ass with those mid grade buds you're growin, LMFAO
> 
> Seriously tho...........whatever your gripe is, either do something positive about it or 'get over it', you are boring and gonna bump my ignore list to 2, with the only other major bore on here............


Who’s the other one on ignore?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> This thread is usually safe from insurgents lol


Was only thinking that yesterday!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> You must've left it open. First hit dog to bark. If this is balance,I'd rather be lopsided.
> Find equilibrium elsewhere.


You are smarter than I am.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2019)

Got a couple Sleeskunk F2s T 57 days and fading with about 30% clear and 60% cloudy and now today maybe 10% amber. One small and one average size and some nice chunks for buds. Buds are very firm but not solid feeling like other Skunk I have known. Have enjoyed this strain and crosses for about 7 or 8 years, Lemon funk!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 23, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This is on my list to source and grow. Looking good bro
> [/QUOTE
> “Thanks”
> Hell yeah bro. She has the most frost . She Most definitely catches my eye. Can’t wait to see how she come out


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks like my old Peak Kush/Northern Lights F2 seeds have lost their mojo so will replace with something going to Viva towel this morning. More than half sprouted but nothing vigorous or even normal looking seedlings. Tried 4 different times, will toss seeds in vacant garden space near my house.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2019)

Set #3 of Fire & Desire 
 
This is #5


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 24, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2019)

Looking great @LubdaNugs 

These was topped 3 days befor they went to 12/12
 
Worked out perfect.
The untoped ones look like shit compared to this group.


----------



## THT (Jul 24, 2019)

Testing out some sour tangie chucks.. here is lvtk x sour tangie, itll be more interesting in a few weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2.View attachment 4369296


Looking like her mom.. nice


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2019)

Double punch morning 
 
Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## macsnax (Jul 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Double punch morning
> View attachment 4369996
> Mmmmmmmmm


I've been loving those KP's, don't know if I would have ever heard of them if it wasn't for you. Good stuff.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been loving those KP's, don't know if I would have ever heard of them if it wasn't for you. Good stuff.


They remind me of Garcia vagas cigarillo


----------



## macsnax (Jul 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> They remind me of Garcia vagas cigarillo


I'm gonna be heading up to AK in a few weeks for salmon and halibut, just ordered a 25 pack for the trip.


----------



## AlchemyFarmer (Jul 26, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm gonna be heading up to AK in a few weeks for salmon and halibut, just ordered a 25 pack for the trip.


I hope to fish for salmon one day, and to see a clean river lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

trump's EPA and other agencies are rushing to permit much higher emissions of pollutants across the board. Just to be spiteful I think.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> I hope to fish for salmon one day, and to see a clean river lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2019)

Fire&Desire

Around the halfway mark of 12/12,she looks like her mom(Floozy #9)
 
But her terps are all honeystomper tutti fruity terps 

I'll get a pic of the lone side chick,she is my type of girl..


----------



## cindysid (Jul 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> trump's EPA and other agencies are rushing to permit much higher emissions of pollutants across the board. Just to be spiteful I think.


Yes, it's not like that fat fuck is ever going to go fishing. I think his main goal is to destroy as much as possible before he dies.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2019)

Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS 
 
I really like the bud formation on this lone plant,wish I had more to judge on..
She is all gassy then a smidgen of honeystomper terps.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Yes, it's not like that fat fuck is ever going to go fishing. I think his main goal is to destroy as much as possible before he dies.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Looks like my old Peak Kush/Northern Lights F2 seeds have lost their mojo so will replace with something going to Viva towel this morning. More than half sprouted but nothing vigorous or even normal looking seedlings. Tried 4 different times, will toss seeds in vacant garden space near my house.


I've just popped my first chuck and they are SSxC99 f2's from peak. I'll try to get a picture this afternoon. They have all be doing well since breaking ground.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


Not true!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

This one works!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not true!


the only thing that matters is the diversion.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS
> View attachment 4370195
> I really like the bud formation on this lone plant,wish I had more to judge on..
> She is all gassy then a smidgen of honeystomper terps.


They're coming, my friend. 
I put 2 more in the paper towel this am to 1212 from seed with these 2. Will be flipped on or before the 5th.

Yours looks great. Tutty fruity. Yum. I'm excited to be growing your gear, for sure.

Edit: just realized I was looking at the wrong post for the terps/smells. Tutty fruity was fire and desire.
All gassy with a smidgeon of fruit is my kinda taste.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Jul 27, 2019)

Peak seeds SSxC99 f2.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just thought I would drop a pollen chuck from a brother over the pond Riri F13 day 47


----------



## coppershot (Jul 27, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Just thought I would drop a pollen chuck from a brother over the pond Riri F13 day 47


Those are some spears!


----------



## cindysid (Jul 27, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Just thought I would drop a pollen chuck from a brother over the pond Riri F13 day 47


She's a beauty! What is her lineage?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 27, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Those are some spears!


thanks..her sister is bigger and fatter but all the way in the corner so I can't get to her, except with zoom on phone


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm wanting a BlackBerry kush-x- candy land I'm sure its out there somewhere


----------



## coppershot (Jul 27, 2019)

That's a good chuck, looks like solid producer. What's the chuck?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 27, 2019)

cindysid said:


> She's a beauty! What is her lineage?


It's Riri cut ( sour diesel ibl 06) x F13 . F13 is the sister of Flo by DJ Shorts. Flo & F13 are the building blocks of his floral line aka Blueberry.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 28, 2019)

AlchemyFarmer said:


> @genuity That's why I'm excited af about my Thai Kwon Dro I'm about to test I know ain't nobody crossed that shit and one parent is a discontinued line...I don't even know if Much ppl has had 5+ landrace Thais in a single line before, most my crosses and ideas are.pretty original.im finding so far.
> Another plan I got for @BobBitchen meltdown and a legendary pure landrace sativa. And alot of others haha.. id say 90%+ of ones im.thinking of are original. To my knowledge that is lol I.dont know of any that's been done yet, besides one I canceled out Ghost of E.T, gonna replace it with your graveyard whistler and my alien stud.


I got sum older Thai genetics of just one strain but have grown it 2 or times and is pretty good stuff. Its a sativa, but grows like a indica with fast flower time. Its effects start off sativa, but finish more indica in nature. I do got a decent amount of them if ud wanna try sum. Id trade u or whatever. Just seen u say u had 5 thai strains and was gonna offer u another..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 28, 2019)

Here are a couple random pics of brisco's bargain beans' fiona's crack from @Amos Otis. There are 3 ladies.(3,4,5) 3, 4 have a nice, funky, fruity smell that's hard to pinpoint, but #5 now smells like grape big league chew. I mean, lots of grape.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Here are a couple random pics of brisco's bargain beans' fiona's crack from @Amos Otis. There are 3 ladies.(3,4,5) 3, 4 have a nice, funky, fruity smell that's hard to pinpoint, but #5 now smells like grape big league chew. I mean, lots of grape.View attachment 4370814 View attachment 4370815 View attachment 4370816 View attachment 4370817


Great to see the progress on these. I just ordered a pack!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> I'm wanting a BlackBerry kush-x- candy land I'm sure its out there somewhere


Jordan of the islands has this in a cross already.
BlackBerry kush x animal cookies x candyland
https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-candyland-candyland-x-animal-cookies-x-blackberry-kush/


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Jordan of the islands has this in a cross already.
> BlackBerry kush x animal cookies x candyland
> https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-candyland-candyland-x-animal-cookies-x-blackberry-kush/


golly gee she is a frosty bitch


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Say what?


From the matrix... Saying they are duplicated like Smith in the matrix 2... Shots are being fired!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 28, 2019)

DuBR said:


> Maybe you are. Maybe your Not.
> 
> I would rather think you are and have you not like me for it
> Than think you aren’t, and not be able to see my family again.
> ...


This man needs prayer...


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice seeing what you guys made, I’ll be posting up soon with my FIRST few crosses I made! 

Blissfulwizard #3 x Hazmat og #5 
WizardPunch#8 x Blissfulwizard #4 
WizardPunch#8 x Hazmat og #5
Hazmat og#1 x Blissfulwizard #4

Can’t wait!! 
I have a question! How soon can you germinate seeds after harvest?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Nice seeing what you guys made, I’ll be posting up soon with my FIRST few crosses I made!
> 
> Blissfulwizard #3 x Hazmat og #5
> WizardPunch#8 x Blissfulwizard #4
> ...


As soon as they fall into dirt


----------



## coppershot (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work!

Where are you retailing, how much, and all that good stuff.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Nice seeing what you guys made, I’ll be posting up soon with my FIRST few crosses I made!
> 
> Blissfulwizard #3 x Hazmat og #5
> WizardPunch#8 x Blissfulwizard #4
> ...


as an experiment, I popped one off the plant around week 9, and put it direct into dirt. Germed in like 2 days and was a very vigorous growing plant in veg.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Jordan of the islands has this in a cross already.
> BlackBerry kush x animal cookies x candyland
> https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-candyland-candyland-x-animal-cookies-x-blackberry-kush/


Thanks for the link... you helped me spend $200 on 3 packs.... fuck...lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 28, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Thanks for the link... you helped me spend $200 on 3 packs.... fuck...lol


oops! i've thought of going and getting a pre paid debit card for seed buying to hide it from the bank account. lol


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Thanks for the link... you helped me spend $200 on 3 packs.... fuck...lol


If it makes you feel any better I just bought 100 seeds of it for 250.


----------



## horribleherk (Jul 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Jordan of the islands has this in a cross already.
> BlackBerry kush x animal cookies x candyland
> https://jordanoftheislands.ca/product/black-candyland-candyland-x-animal-cookies-x-blackberry-kush/


Sounds good I'm growing jack herer - x- b!hackberry cush from www.kingklonebrand.com & I love it


----------



## coppershot (Jul 28, 2019)

nc208 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I just bought 100 seeds of it for 250.


I only went for the one pack of12 beans, but I did also grab Black Cookies and Black Do-Lato.

My wife asked what I was doing, so I naturally did the honorable thing and blamed you... i got a massive eye roll and "dont you have enough seeds".... I just laughed.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 28, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I
> My wife asked what I was doing, so I naturally did the honorable thing and blamed you... i got a massive eye roll and "dont you have enough seeds".... I just laughed.


My wife has yet to make the connection between the money I spend on seeds and the minifridge full of them. She seems to only worry about what she calls "my projects" which often involve placing a water glass of male flowers in the middle of some random place like the middle of the kitchen table for pollen harvests. Oh, and the tent, and the cabinet, and the large ones outside, and the seeded plants in the veggie garden... Yah, projects.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello, I hope everyone is well . I won’t even try to catch up for now. I missed many, most, of you and I am glad to be back to visit on RIU.

I had to go make some money outside of the bush-league janky-ass cannabis business. I also did a bunch of fishing and life is good.

In the grow room I am working on getting set up to make a few seeds. Got a couple new packs in the mail the other day, a few more on the way, upgraded my lights, loving LEDs and RDWC, still using my own DiY fertilizer.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jul 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> My wife has yet to make the connection between the money I spend on seeds and the minifridge full of them. She seems to only worry about what she calls "my projects" which often involve placing a water glass of male flowers in the middle of some random place like the middle of the kitchen table for pollen harvests. Oh, and the tent, and the cabinet, and the large ones outside, and the seeded plants in the veggie garden... Yah, projects.


Too funny!! We are all alike!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Not true!


I have proof


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hello, I hope everyone is well . I won’t even try to catch up for now. I missed many, most, of you and I am glad to be back to visit on RIU.
> 
> I had to go make some money outside of the bush-league janky-ass cannabis business. I also did a bunch of fishing and life is good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


What’s crackin’, Spicoli? I hope you’re still dropping some packs at DCSE or somewhere.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> What’s crackin’, Spicoli? I hope you’re still dropping some packs at DCSE or somewhere.


W/O an advertising banner, I'm not at liberty to say, There's some recent discussion on the DCSE thread you should definitely check out. And welcome back, amigo.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 28, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have proof


That's pretty funny, good to see you around man.


----------



## klx (Jul 29, 2019)

Hibernate x Goofy Grape nice fat leaves


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> W/O an advertising banner, I'm not at liberty to say, There's some recent discussion on the DCSE thread you should definitely check out. And welcome back, amigo.


What’s in a banner on RIU? Lack of such banner doesn’t seem to bother a whole bunch of seller types.

5 Copper Chem F2s in early veg


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> What’s in a banner on RIU? Lack of such banner doesn’t seem to bother a whole bunch of seller types.
> 
> 5 Copper Chem F2s in early veg


Enforcement is either arbitrary or capricious, probably both.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 29, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Great to see the progress on these. I just ordered a pack!


Good thing you quoted me or that post would have never existed.

I wonder why it was deleted.


----------



## Chaseink501 (Jul 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Where are you retailing, how much, and all that good stuff.


Who? U didn’t @ the user you ment to say that too


----------



## cindysid (Jul 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good thing you quoted me or that post would have never existed.
> 
> I wonder why it was deleted.


Yeah, that's kinda weird....


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

Chaseink501 said:


> Who? U didn’t @ the user you ment to say that too


Post was deleted.


----------



## sunni (Jul 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good thing you quoted me or that post would have never existed.
> 
> I wonder why it was deleted.


Accidental clickage sorry dude my bad I was cleaning up a spammer and accidentally clicked the button on your post as well I put it back


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good thing you quoted me or that post would have never existed.
> 
> I wonder why it was deleted.





sunni said:


> Accidental clickage sorry dude my bad I was cleaning up a spammer and accidentally clicked the button on your post as well I put it back


LOL
I almost replied to John's post to say the deletion was probably a cleaning accident. 

From what I've seen over the years, admins don't delete things for no reason.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 29, 2019)

sunni said:


> Accidental clickage sorry dude my bad I was cleaning up a spammer and accidentally clicked the button on your post as well I put it back


Right on. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> W/O an advertising banner, I'm not at liberty to say, There's some recent discussion on the DCSE thread you should definitely check out. And welcome back, amigo.


I checked out the DCSE thread I don't see any problem. Except the 1 person saying they were asked for a lic pic. I'm assuming that was the CC processor not DCSE... WTF do people keep trying to use CC just send MONEY. CASH is KING and always will be.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> WTF do people keep trying to use CC just send MONEY. CASH is KING and always will be.


I don't get it either. Cash in a card or envelope has never failed me, and I've sent out many muchos. If it was ever big $$ - but it never is - I'd spend $4.00 for tracking and insurance. Probably nothing, but I don't want CC info circling the interwebs for eternity, and you kids get off my lawn.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't get it either. Cash in a card or envelope has never failed me, and I've sent out many muchos. If it was ever big $$ - but it never is - I'd spend $4.00 for tracking and insurance. Probably nothing, but I don't want CC info circling the interwebs for eternity, and you kids get off my lawn.


For me cash doesnt work. Where I live it could take 2-3 weeks until the recipient got the cash. I dont live in a large urban centre and it's kinda the last stop sort of place... as a result credit card ensure that the seller gets their money, I ensure that I get the seeds I want, and everything goes swimmingly.

If I lived in a large urban centre or close to one, I would certainly agree, but I am a 5 hour drive to the nearest city.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> For me cash doesnt work. Where I live it could take 2-3 weeks until the recipient got the cash. I dont live in a large urban centre and it's kinda the last stop sort of place... as a result credit card ensure that the seller gets their money, I ensure that I get the seeds I want, and everything goes swimmingly.
> 
> If I lived in a large urban centre or close to one, I would certainly agree, but I am a 5 hour drive to the nearest city.


So so don't have mail delivery daily there? I live in the woods, not 5hrs in the woods I can't imagine not having mail del and pickup everyday.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 29, 2019)

coppershot said:


> For me cash doesnt work. Where I live it could take 2-3 weeks until the recipient got the cash. I dont live in a large urban centre and it's kinda the last stop sort of place... as a result credit card ensure that the seller gets their money, I ensure that I get the seeds I want, and everything goes swimmingly.
> 
> If I lived in a large urban centre or close to one, I would certainly agree, but I am a 5 hour drive to the nearest city.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 29, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2. I cannot wait for these to finish. They have very loud syrupy sweet terps.


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking extremely delicious @LubdaNugs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2. I cannot wait for these to finish. They have very loud syrupy sweet terps.
> View attachment 4371661 View attachment 4371662


My mouth did a little dance at that description, best hopes for thick clouds of cherry syrup.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4371657


This aboot sums it up lol


----------



## coppershot (Jul 29, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So so don't have mail delivery daily there? I live in the woods, not 5hrs in the woods I can't imagine not having mail del and pickup everyday.


We have mail but it is unbelievable slow. It is common for a package from my folks back in Toronto to get here in 2-2.5 weeks. I find that Canad Post is terrible, and international mail is remarkably quicker, or the quicker part of the exchange. Typically seed vendors do not believe that it takes as long as it does and so they cancel the order, and in two instances the order was cancelled despite me sending a pic of the postage slip lol. So until I move out of here a couple of years, I am left with CC or PayPal (recently got jacked by some phone scam in California after I purchased some Quantum Board 132 on Amazon lol)....


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 30, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My mouth did a little dance at that description, best hopes for thick clouds of cherry syrup.


Nice to see you about Michael, hope all's well.


----------



## Swetlana (Jul 30, 2019)

Ok, this might not be the right place to post my question, but I can see there's a lot of knowledgeable people in this thread that can answer my question so here I go..

I have some Compounds genetics : ice cream man f2's going on in the 3d week of flowering. They are cuttings I got from a friend last grow. He started from seed and at harvest he noticed there were seeds in some buds. Still the buds were fire!

So yesterday I found a hermie in my tent. And ofc it's the best looking plant in there. Covered with sugar and nice forming buds. So I decided to keep it.
I removed a few balls and maybe 20 nanners where atleast 5 had pollen in them.. Along with a couple of branches with popcorn buds.. 

Now to my question.. Should I save any of the pollen from the hermie? It really looks to become a fire plant so maybe keep some pollen just in case?


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 30, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Ok, this might not be the right place to post my question, but I can see there's a lot of knowledgeable people in this thread that can answer my question so here I go..
> 
> I have some Compounds genetics : ice cream man f2's going on in the 3d week of flowering. They are cuttings I got from a friend last grow. He started from seed and at harvest he noticed there were seeds in some buds. Still the buds were fire!
> 
> ...


If you don't mind the extra work it is to pick balls off of hermie plants go ahead and grow them just for yourself, by all means. However, label them as such and make sure that you don't pass them around. Personally I would cull them.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 30, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Ok, this might not be the right place to post my question, but I can see there's a lot of knowledgeable people in this thread that can answer my question so here I go..
> 
> I have some Compounds genetics : ice cream man f2's going on in the 3d week of flowering. They are cuttings I got from a friend last grow. He started from seed and at harvest he noticed there were seeds in some buds. Still the buds were fire!
> 
> ...


If it did it from seed and is trying to do it again from clone, odds are a lot of the seeds from this plant will do the same.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Swetlana said:


> Ok, this might not be the right place to post my question, but I can see there's a lot of knowledgeable people in this thread that can answer my question so here I go..
> 
> I have some Compounds genetics : ice cream man f2's going on in the 3d week of flowering. They are cuttings I got from a friend last grow. He started from seed and at harvest he noticed there were seeds in some buds. Still the buds were fire!
> 
> ...


If the plant is fire n it’s tossin some early balls n nanners then & your ok with it , then grow it , but I wouldn’t be collecting n pollinated others with it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Sup chuckers
Can anyone help me out ?
Wtf are they trying to sell me here ? 
& cause it’s a weed forum


----------



## macsnax (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup chuckers
> Can anyone help me out ?
> Wtf are they trying to sell me here ? View attachment 4372331
> & cause it’s a weed forum View attachment 4372330


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say.... XXXL refillable suppositories....


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 30, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup chuckers
> Can anyone help me out ?
> Wtf are they trying to sell me here ? View attachment 4372331
> & cause it’s a weed forum View attachment 4372330


hey I will take two of that girl.lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say.... XXXL refillable suppositories....


The end is all wrong , seems like a sealed unit . 

I was kinda thinking shot glass butt plug ? 
No instructions or info with the add .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> hey I will take two of that girl.lol


I like a little more junk in the trunk!


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like a little more junk in the trunk!


Likewise but I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Swetlana (Jul 31, 2019)

Most appreciated ma peeps!!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 31, 2019)

Another fellow chucker Blaculla420 gave me these seeds of MeSSdawg x Coastal Collision. Here is 1 at day Fitty smelling like that old school skunk with a touch of pine.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 31, 2019)

Another fitty day girl I'm keeping my eye on is this COC #6


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 31, 2019)

This is Doniawon's Spec Ops x MAC day 50, unfortunately the sister of this plant hermied . I didn't see it right away because of all the leaves and being smaller then the others kept her/it hidden. Oh well there's always a price to pay when you start 100 plus seeds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 31, 2019)

Diva cup vapes, nice plants everyone.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2019)

@AmericanGrower508 killin it! I can smell it from here!


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2019)

These 4 (F&D) are some beast,strong growers under 630lec 3gal pots of fox farm/fox farm nutes.
Swayze bud growth on most(sk#1) most have colors,frost on some,oily on others..
 
Them mains is all honeystomper..


----------



## SSGrower (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The end is all wrong , seems like a sealed unit .
> 
> I was kinda thinking shot glass butt plug ?
> No instructions or info with the add .


Is it glass? Seems risky.
Acrylic sphincter photography plate. Shows derails not typically seen by standard boroscope.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> The end is all wrong , seems like a sealed unit .
> 
> I was kinda thinking shot glass butt plug ?
> No instructions or info with the add .


I think you are inserting in the wrong hole...hmm 2 of them #heavyflow


----------



## boybelue (Jul 31, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup chuckers
> Can anyone help me out ?
> Wtf are they trying to sell me here ? View attachment 4372331
> & cause it’s a weed forum View attachment 4372330


Idk but I could invest heavily in that! That's the way I like it. right up my alley. Yea boy!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4372696
> These 4 (F&D) are some beast,strong growers under 630lec 3gal pots of fox farm/fox farm nutes.
> Swayze bud growth on most(sk#1) most have colors,frost on some,oily on others..
> View attachment 4372703
> Them mains is all honeystomper..


The ladies are praying!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4372696
> These 4 (F&D) are some beast,strong growers under 630lec 3gal pots of fox farm/fox farm nutes.
> Swayze bud growth on most(sk#1) most have colors,frost on some,oily on others..
> View attachment 4372703
> Them mains is all honeystomper..


Kill plants Big bro but I was Wondering Why ur leaves look razor sharp is that genetic or the light?? Dont mean to put u on the spot just curious


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Kill plants Big bro but I was Wondering Why ur leaves look razor sharp is that genetic or the light?? Dont mean to put u on the spot just curious


I think combination of both..
But I really like the light from the LEC 315/630


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> I think combination of both..
> But I really like the light from the LEC 315/630


Yo that’s a dope light. I bet it warms up the room fast and in this time of the year its a pain Dealing with room temperature. I just changed my light Cycle
I have my light on at night rather then day due to the heat. The lady’s seem to love it better. I was Reaching up to high 90s shit was crazy.lol


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Yo that’s a dope light. I bet it warms up the room fast and in this time of the year its a pain Dealing with room temperature. I just changed my light Cycle
> I have my light on at night rather then day due to the heat. The lady’s seem to love it better. I was Reaching up to high 90s shit was crazy.lol


I did the same, plus I can see my girls when they’re waking up and address any issues early


----------



## genuity (Aug 1, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Yo that’s a dope light. I bet it warms up the room fast and in this time of the year its a pain Dealing with room temperature. I just changed my light Cycle
> I have my light on at night rather then day due to the heat. The lady’s seem to love it better. I was Reaching up to high 90s shit was crazy.lol


6 of these 630lec(open hoods) & a 12,000 btu AC keeps the room at 82 on hot days
Always run these in the summertime 1000 are to hot for the AC (when i run these at 600watts the room sits at 86+)


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 1, 2019)

Slay


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 1, 2019)

Moved my flowering plants over into their final home in the 3x3 and using the 4x2x5 for more veg space anyway this is where there at week 2 flower top left is Demo top Right is also Demo the bottom left is Altura tundra and the bottom right is mango sherbert


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> I did the same, plus I can see my girls when they’re waking up and address any issues early


That’s true I just did it Mainly because I didn’t wanna buy a A/C haha.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> 6 of these 630lec(open hoods) & a 12,000 btu AC keeps the room at 82 on hot days
> Always run these in the summertime 1000 are to hot for the AC (when i run these at 600watts the room sits at 86+)


I Figure you had something up your sleeve. That’s sound like a koo Set up.. wats your Humidity like.??


----------



## nc208 (Aug 1, 2019)

Goofy Grape getting ready for flowering. She's a big girl. Bout 7' tall and 5-6' wide. In a 50 gallon with super soil.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Goofy Grape getting ready for flowering. She's a big girl. Bout 7' tall and 5-6' wide. In a 50 gallon with super soil.
> View attachment 4373261


Beastly


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm doing a little thing over on ig, if you want a chance to win some fem beans go check me out over there.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2019)

These were 5” tall 16 days ago. I think they like the new light.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 1, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Goofy Grape getting ready for flowering. She's a big girl. Bout 7' tall and 5-6' wide. In a 50 gallon with super soil.
> View attachment 4373261


Wow, that girl is huge. We’ll need a yield report when she finishes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2019)

Tester round of my latest feminized chuck. So far 100% germination and seeds are making their way up and into plants. 

I'm excited to run these, 1st time running my own fems and I really like the terp profile of the mother father grape sato. If all goes well I'll be jazzed!

Over at the other forum, CPF, you can catch all the tester's great work on the Eso's tester thread. Should have some berry terps, purple and red hues and some dank ass concentrates.

Also I threw the three c99 girls in the flower tent yesterday. It should be a real nice couple of harvest coming up now, lol. Some pineapple from the 99s and then a few weeks later tons of grape/blue & blackberries, and orange cocktails with the testers. Stoked.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tester round of my latest feminized chuck. So far 100% germination and seeds are making their way up and into plants. View attachment 4373642
> 
> I'm excited to run these, 1st time running my own fems and I really like the terp profile of the mother father grape sato. If all goes well I'll be jazzed!
> 
> ...


Looking good. I loved your approach to get testers on board. Very creative! Good luck with the testing and pheno hunts!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Looking good. I loved your approach to get testers on board. Very creative! Good luck with the testing and pheno hunts!


Thank you very much. I've always been about getting quality weed to as many folks as I can and beans help that effort! A little friendly competition with the shot at a nice prize along with growing some good weed is a recipe for a good time.


----------



## raggyb (Aug 2, 2019)

Love this thread. Up against the pros here, but here's my contribution. White Widow x Ethiopian 52 days in. Buds are a little odd looking in places but I liked this shot.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 3, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup chuckers
> Can anyone help me out ?
> Wtf are they trying to sell me here ? View attachment 4372331
> & cause it’s a weed forum View attachment 4372330


It's called a "diva cup" and the ladies shove it inside when they are bleeding, haha, true story my girlfriend has used one!


----------



## klx (Aug 3, 2019)

BoiseShortz said:


> It's called a "diva cup" and the ladies shove it inside when they are bleeding, haha, true story my girlfriend has used one!


Otherwise known as a menstrual cup that is placed rather than shoved


----------



## BoiseShortz (Aug 3, 2019)

My girlfriend definitely used the the verb shove when she talks about it...


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 3, 2019)

vampiric chalice


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> vampiric chalice


A.K.A Nosferatu shots.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2019)

Lol....
I was bout to say Red Wing Shots....

Gives you that young face look.

Ok back to bed for me.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2019)

BoiseShortz said:


> It's called a "diva cup" and the ladies shove it inside when they are bleeding, haha, true story my girlfriend has used one!


Any judge passes for these "Diva cups" what states holds these cups.

I'm bout to ban myself for a week....


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Aug 3, 2019)

From autoflower seeds I crossed 4 years back. So much variety in them, the indicas doms are the hardest to find but my fav. Genetics include, blueberry, ak47, Apollo 13, haze. Still need a week or two 

More indica- funky dead skunk smell


More sativa- sweet skunk smell


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2019)

I got two freebie auto flower seeds from a recent attitude purchase and I gave them both to my buddy to put outside, 1 was dinafem northern blueberry and the other was hso blue dream auto . The blue dream auto is not very good at all, the dinofem was worth snapping a photo. I could see auto like this being great for midwest guerilla grows. Throw 100 of these girls out mid july and harvest be end of september or sooner.
  

Now I think the grape sato will out yeild them both though, lol. Love the structure on the sato and the terps make it better. My buddy's dog Fen decided to photo bomb this pic, big german shepherd huskie mix or some jazz.


----------



## THT (Aug 3, 2019)

Lvtk x sour tangie, mostly sour tangie in the aroma, crazy f1 hybrid vigor, great frost coverage so far.


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2019)

Fire & Desire around 5 weeks
 
Time to swell up


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2019)

You’re an artist G!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> Fire & Desire around 5 weeks
> View attachment 4374574
> Time to swell up


That gang of flowers just took my lunch money  
Nice work dude.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2019)

About to wack Sleeskunk f2 at 10 weeks lights on at 6:20 here. First little one drying and all about Skunk stink with deeper dark tones, earthy or woody. First was runty and this one is a nice average size. This one has fairly heavy nugs and neither had a lot of leaf/stem waste. Any leaves after flowering were very much narrower than most though ot too long. Fade to yellow and lighter purple.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2019)

c99 look very similar to what they did a few days ago, go figure. Stretch in soil is much different than with coco. With coco they would already be a foot taller, lol.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 5, 2019)

Entering week 3 did the final strip of all bottom growth


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Entering week 3 did the final strip of all bottom growth View attachment 4374975


Loving the garden gnome. I need a few to represent my Dutch heritage.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 5, 2019)

A couple shots of Dulce Cherry Punch f2. They’ve started to purple quite a bit.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple shots of Dulce Cherry Punch f2. They’ve started to purple quite a bit.
> View attachment 4375053
> View attachment 4375054


How that nose?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How that nose?


Sweet, spicy, Cherry with a hint of citrus. It’s a super exotic smell, kind of tough to describe it completely.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2019)

Damn @LubdaNugs you really got a style of growing,that brings out the best in plants..

I'm going with this for the chuck descriptions
 
I'd like to get some kind of 3d/holographic type seed picture in the middle.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn @LubdaNugs you really got a style of growing,that brings out the best in plants..
> 
> I'm going with this for the chuck descriptions
> View attachment 4375062
> I'd like to get some kind of 3d/holographic type seed picture in the middle.


That would look sick


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That would look sick


For real,I been thinking about it all week.
Ima see if this company can do it.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple shots of Dulce Cherry Punch f2. They’ve started to purple quite a bit.
> View attachment 4375053
> View attachment 4375054


Yooo the frost on that’s fade looks dope. Good shit bro..


----------



## Houstini (Aug 5, 2019)

F2 mimosa daddy is my copilot. I guess I’ll bX the momma with this rank stank


----------



## Houstini (Aug 5, 2019)

Only wish he woulda had a goji f2 male for me


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2019)

Houstini said:


> F2 mimosa daddy is my copilot. I guess I’ll bX the momma with this rank stankView attachment 4375127


Riding dirty...


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 6, 2019)

Goofy Gape x GDP coming in swoll day 35


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Goofy Gape x GDP coming in swoll day 35View attachment 4375149 View attachment 4375150


What's her stank like?
Musty grapes & dry orange peels


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> What's her stank like?
> Musty grapes & dry orange peels


I’m getting grapes and Juicy fruit gum.. dude it’s smell bomb


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> I’m getting grapes and Juicy fruit gum.. dude it’s smell bomb


----------



## cohiba (Aug 6, 2019)

Whats good yall! Wanted to show some fellow chuckers one of my crosses I plan on keeping around. The cross is Sunshine Daydream male to my Purple Pokey Doke. Pheno #1 is straight blueberry and fruit. Pheno #2 is grape gas and chocolate. 

Pheno 1






Pheno #2


----------



## nc208 (Aug 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


I'd go as far to say as...


----------



## Houstini (Aug 7, 2019)

Missed out on karma’s sour D but did manage to pick up Tha melon and sour power og. Can’t wait to use those!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 7, 2019)

Goofy Grape #2. She is about to be all about that self pleasure.
S1's incoming!I took a couple of the most mature sacs to see if she is spitting out viable spunk.Looks to be a big 10-4 on that.
    Stoked!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape #2. She is about to be all about that self pleasure.
> S1's incoming!I took a couple of the most mature sacs to see if she is spitting out viable spunk.Looks to be a big 10-4 on that.
> View attachment 4376170 View attachment 4376171 View attachment 4376172 View attachment 4376173View attachment 4376174 Stoked!


Nice reversal! What method?


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape #2. She is about to be all about that self pleasure.
> S1's incoming!I took a couple of the most mature sacs to see if she is spitting out viable spunk.Looks to be a big 10-4 on that.
> View attachment 4376170 View attachment 4376171 View attachment 4376172 View attachment 4376173View attachment 4376174 Stoked!


She seemed to reverse really nice for ya. Any plans with the pollen other than S1's?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Nice reversal! What method?


Thank you Houstini. I used the STS method this time around. My first try using it. I used @Schwaggy P 's recipe detailed in his thread. I gotta admit. I like this method....better. Less spraying than my usual colloidal silver method. After using CS so much over the years,it's freaky how they turn with less spray. I may have even overdone it by spraying a 3rd time thinking they weren't gonna turn. I spritzed the nodes 7-9 days apart.First spray was day of flip.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> She seemed to reverse really nice for ya. Any plans with the pollen other than S1's?


Yea she turned fully. Well,I'm glad you asked lol. She may do the tango with a certain kat's Sin City Juice...if I find another Mimosa leaner. That is a ways off.Or one or some of those Mimosa F2's could do the tango. I may hit A Dosidos or GSC with some,I'm unsure as of yet. Right now, I'm just elated that I saved my #2 pheno.Both the reveg and pollen. It's just a solo cup clone maybe 20". I'm unsure how much pollen I'll harvest tho it does appear to be nice amounts in the few sacs I've checked.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you Houstini. I used the STS method this time around. My first try using it. I used @Schwaggy P 's recipe detailed in his thread. I gotta admit. I like this method....better. Less spraying than my usual colloidal silver method. After using CS so much over the years,it's freaky how they turn with less spray. I may have even overdone it by spraying a 3rd time thinking they weren't gonna turn. I spritzed the nodes 7-9 days apart.First spray was day of flip.


Just searched the thread lightly and couldn't retrieve the info. Got a link to the post? I can make a 1N solution but am wondering about dilution rates used, if any?


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Mendo Purps x SFV OG IBL seeded up and will rock it out a week+ past finish until the Nigerian Sunshine is done. Now you know why I keep this high maintenance bitch.
> 
> View attachment 4363937


Look them big long fans


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Light 4 . End of day 1 View attachment 4365506
> Light 3 day 15
> They where stretching to much, needed the plant to put energy into healing n bud sites not height(normally wouldn’t defoliate this early) they fit under the 1st net 2 weeks ago. In veg it’s suppression, flower it’s suport. View attachment 4365508
> Light 2 day 42
> ...


Damn


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just searched the thread lightly and couldn't retrieve the info. Got a link to the post? I can make a 1N solution but am wondering about dilution rates used, if any?


Here you go brother.Page 33 near the bottom in case the link is janky. He has dilution rates listed also. I used the one he used.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/page-33


----------



## klx (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape #2. She is about to be all about that self pleasure.
> S1's incoming!I took a couple of the most mature sacs to see if she is spitting out viable spunk.Looks to be a big 10-4 on that.
> View attachment 4376170 View attachment 4376171 View attachment 4376172 View attachment 4376173View attachment 4376174 Stoked!


I got some smoke reports back and people lurve the goofy grape


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2019)

FYA 
 
#iwantallthesmoke #heatsuppocket #marshmellowterps #thanksbuddy.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2019)

tagged dude74 on the gram and he won a pack of those MM's with the LC f2's as freebies. Nice catch


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Here you go brother.Page 33 near the bottom in case the link is janky. He has dilution rates listed also. I used the one he used.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/schwaggy-ps-random-stuff.981386/page-33


Thank you very much! I was over-diluting my solution


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy Grape #2. She is about to be all about that self pleasure.
> S1's incoming!I took a couple of the most mature sacs to see if she is spitting out viable spunk.Looks to be a big 10-4 on that.
> View attachment 4376170 View attachment 4376171 View attachment 4376172 View attachment 4376173View attachment 4376174 Stoked!


That goofy grape would go well with any of the grape sato crosses! Terp city USA!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That goofy grape would go well with any of the grape sato crosses! Terp city USA!


It goes well with everything. I just dusted one of mine with some creme rose for my first attempt at chucking a week ago. I've read alot of good things about the creme rose so am excited to see what these two create.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It goes well with everything. I just dusted one of mine with some creme rose for my first attempt at chucking a week ago. I've read alot of good things about the creme rose so am excited to see what these two create.


Chucking is sweet, that 1st chuck is something special. Hope that creme rose does you good!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

klx said:


> I got some smoke reports back and people lurve the goofy grape


I lurve her myself! Absolutely even.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Thank you very much! I was over-diluting my solution


You're welcome. What ratio were you using?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That goofy grape would go well with any of the grape sato crosses! Terp city USA!


Thank you for the idea! I had no idea what I was going to hit with it besides itself. I did just soak 2 of your BB beans tho. Looks like I have my first"official" chuck of the year lined up.
I did do some other previous dusting earlier in the year.Those don't count.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 8, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you for the idea! I had no idea what I was going to hit with it besides itself.


So you're no longer the pie man?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 8, 2019)

Lol indeed I am.Not too thrilled about my first JP plant tho. (GPS pack)Tasty,decent high with a lil character.Below average yeild.Buds never filled in. I still have one more in veg.
I'll find the Pie Pheno in one of your crosses or F2's I'm sure. Still on the hunt!


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 8, 2019)

klx said:


> I got some smoke reports back and people lurve the goofy grape


Ohh ive been lucky tk be gifted some i cant wait. Shoulf i put her in for a full season mmmmm


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That goofy grape would go well with any of the grape sato crosses! Terp city USA!


God what a stunner male


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

female seeds c99, looks similar to the peakseedsbc as far as leaf structure but these have thicker stalks. Topped them 1 time each.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 8, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2 just over 8 weeks, I’ll probably take her at 9.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

Threw a grape sato into flower, all soil this go round. Might get some tiger bloom to hit once in mid flower. This run should show off the sato better than last run.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks like a calcium deficiency. Maybe try some filtered water with a little calmag?


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2019)

Will do thanks


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 9, 2019)

bigworm6969 said:


> qrazy train f2 housing the super qrazy seedsView attachment 3409797


Nice


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> female seeds c99, looks similar to the peakseedsbc as far as leaf structure but these have thicker stalks. Topped them 1 time each.View attachment 4376569View attachment 4376570 View attachment 4376571View attachment 4376572


Yeah theres something about that clean sleak fingers and open structure so good


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 9, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4373275
> 
> These were 5” tall 16 days ago. I think they like the new light.


Awsome


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2019)

Man,these fire & desire FEMS (10 plants) all look the same
 
Almost like I put some work into them,smells are not much different on most(sweet/skunky/sweet/tootie fruity sweet)
I'll find pics of the Floozy mom nugs.

Now this lone rider (side chick) has the nug I enjoy
 
A lot more character to her,smells are pure OG gas(like her mom) Ogee triangle (every pheno of that was badass) very fast chest expansion 

Ogee triangle mom
 
She reacts bad/fast to water/flush/last 2 weeks of water...

About to drop 50 of them side chick


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> She reacts bad/fast to water/flush/last 2 weeks of water...
> 
> About to drop 50 of them side chick


If you are in coco try a 10% nute solution, and I bet she flushes fine. Straight water never works for me in coco, and most of my plants flush beautifully. I believe that reaction is ph shock. If I ph just water, and get it right at 5.9, leave it for a few hours and come back it will be 6.5. It’s almost like there has to be some minerals in there to stabilize the ph. A 10% solution will usually stay within a few tenths.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> If you are in coco try a 10% nute solution, and I bet she flushes fine. Straight water never works for me in coco, and most of my plants flush beautifully. I believe that reaction is ph shock. If I ph just water, and get it right at 5.9, leave it for a few hours and come back it will be 6.5. It’s almost like there has to be some minerals in there to stabilize the ph. A 10% solution will usually stay within a few tenths.


Sorry, I assumed soil.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> If you are in coco try a 10% nute solution, and I bet she flushes fine. Straight water never works for me in coco, and most of my plants flush beautifully. I believe that reaction is ph shock. If I ph just water, and get it right at 5.9, leave it for a few hours and come back it will be 6.5. It’s almost like there has to be some minerals in there to stabilize the ph. A 10% solution will usually stay within a few tenths.


This is exactly what happened, that coco is a different beast...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2019)

Sup ChuckersFriday Night Flowers?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup ChuckersView attachment 4377015Friday Night Flowers?


 Nice!!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sup ChuckersView attachment 4377015Friday Night Flowers?


nice wat week u in??


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 9, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> nice wat week u in??


55days I think ,


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2019)

55 days. coming close to harvest..


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2019)

Round 3. Can’t get enough


DEMO

5 gallon smart pot.
Medium: Fox Farm Ocean forest mix with Earthworm castings


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Round 3. Can’t get enough
> View attachment 4377055
> View attachment 4377056
> DEMO
> ...


Am I lifted or is there a small psilocybe in the center of that left pot in the bottom pic, right pot in the top pic? My tolerance is way low and I have been smoking oils for the past two nights.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Round 3. Can’t get enough
> View attachment 4377055
> View attachment 4377056
> DEMO
> ...


The ocean forest is my go to for soil, been good to me over the years. 

I started rocking the ocean forest a few months ago. I cut my teeth with this stuff back in 2002. I started with miracle grow soil and didn't have the best of plants. On a whim I bought $15 bag of the ocean forest and it blew the doors off the miracle grow. I soon switched to hydro but I always end up doing some dirt every now and then. Now I'm using soil so I don't have to be home every night to water. I can water them all good and they'll go at least a couple days before they wilt. Cheers and good luck on the demo run.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Am I lifted or is there a small psilocybe in the center of that left pot in the bottom pic, right pot in the top pic? My tolerance is way low and I have been smoking oils for the past two nights.


Lol you ain’t tripping bro it’s there. It’s a fake lil psilocybe.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ocean forest is my go to for soil, been good to me over the years.
> 
> I started rocking the ocean forest a few months ago. I cut my teeth with this stuff back in 2002. I started with miracle grow soil and didn't have the best of plants. On a whim I bought $15 bag of the ocean forest and it blew the doors off the miracle grow. I soon switched to hydro but I always end up doing some dirt every now and then. Now I'm using soil so I don't have to be home every night to water. I can water them all good and they'll go at least a couple days before they wilt. Cheers and good luck on the demo run.


Ocean forest works the best for me. I just add a few thing to the soil and the lady’s love it. The right pH don’t need to feed them anything for the first month while still in veg. Which works great for me. By the time I start adding nutrients it will b time to flip in to flower and the lady’s in the flower tent will be ready for harvest. Talk bout time Management. I got a sunny d og I gotta repot tomorrow same size. I’m look forward this run.


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ocean forest is my go to for soil, been good to me over the years.
> 
> I started rocking the ocean forest a few months ago. I cut my teeth with this stuff back in 2002. I started with miracle grow soil and didn't have the best of plants. On a whim I bought $15 bag of the ocean forest and it blew the doors off the miracle grow. I soon switched to hydro but I always end up doing some dirt every now and then. Now I'm using soil so I don't have to be home every night to water. I can water them all good and they'll go at least a couple days before they wilt. Cheers and good luck on the demo run.


Same here bout starting in 1998, with miracle gro soil. Back then it was only option i could score being in small town midwest. And hell i used it for first 10yrs or so. Lol. At first i didnt no if it was somthing i was doing wrong or the miracle grow.. So after 4-5 grows i noticed it was my fuck ups causing a mid grade final product being a rookie.lol
All tho it might not have any of the goodies that the ocean forrest or happy frog has , it wasnt a bad base soil if u mixed in other nutes in it. 
That was 20yrs ago and im sure its def not worth using these days .
I havnt bought bags of soil in yrs once i got wise and started reusing the soil after each run. Last time i did buy bagged soil its was 5 bags of happy frog and 3 bags ocean forrest when i started my compost pile. Quality compost, and perlite for my soil runs and same mix for hydro-soil pots.( smartpot with compost -soil mix on top of 5 gallon bucket like dwc) there might b a fancy name for it.lol ) 
But ya i agree any fox farm soil is better than miracle grow. I like the only organic bottle nute fox farm has the big bloom i think it calld. Many years ago i tried tiger bloom and it was ok but once i learned it wasnt organic i havnt used it since. 
But u brought up miracle gro when u started growing and it sounded familiar..lol thx


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2019)

Lil over 4 weeks
 
The big tall ones in the back are real nice #5 will be ran a few times.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 10, 2019)

This plant doesn’t make huge buds , but it makes nice nugs top to bottom, n yields really well, n kinda frosty.


----------



## genuity (Aug 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4377242 View attachment 4377243
> This plant doesn’t make huge buds , but it makes nice nugs top to bottom, n yields really well, n kinda frosty.


Also good for sifting old soil(on a small scale) them fan covers.

Nugs looking scrumptious.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Also good for sifting old soil(on a small scale) them fan covers.
> 
> Nugs looking scrumptious.


Thanks , they are pretty tasty, the hash is kicking my ass. 

Speaking of sifting, 
You should give the Growstones a try . 
I’m running them about 50/50. This has cut my medium waste in half, increased the cycling speed, increased my yields n cut costs . I run enzymes during flower, n after I sift, I rinse with the hose, drain n put in a tote til needed .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ocean forest is my go to for soil, been good to me over the years.
> 
> I started rocking the ocean forest a few months ago. I cut my teeth with this stuff back in 2002. I started with miracle grow soil and didn't have the best of plants. On a whim I bought $15 bag of the ocean forest and it blew the doors off the miracle grow. I soon switched to hydro but I always end up doing some dirt every now and then. Now I'm using soil so I don't have to be home every night to water. I can water them all good and they'll go at least a couple days before they wilt. Cheers and good luck on the demo run.


Ocean forest is one of the better bagged soils but it's a little pricey. 

The wife & I were at Ace yesterday and I saw a very nice bagged soil for $10 (1.5 cu ft just like FFOF). 
That was full price -- and Ace isn't known for having good prices... 

It was G&B organics "blue ribbon blend". 

I'd run it! 
-- 
"A blend of Canadian sphagnum peat moss, screened fir back fines, recycled forest products, pumice, chicken manure, worm castings, bat guano, kelp meal & alfalfa meal"


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 10, 2019)

Coast of Maine organic soil is good stuff for anyone in the New England area(might be available elsewhere) $10 for 2 cu ft at the local farm store. Needs some extra perlite and maybe a couple cups of dry amendments to get it through flowering.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Coast of Maine organic soil is good stuff for anyone in the New England area(might be available elsewhere) $10 for 2 cu ft at the local farm store. Needs some extra perlite and maybe a couple cups of dry amendments to get it through flowering.


Yeah most bagged soils are made to not burn seedlings and have to be boosted in order for mature plants to finish properly. 
I usually just top dress with a blend like bio fish by down-to-earth. 
If there’s room in the pot, it’s also a good time to add some compost.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 11, 2019)

Gens Floozy, impressed by this gal so far. Started out a lil mutant, been pinched once, starting to thicken and stout up. Been rockin ever since.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 11, 2019)

Super Silver Hashplant  I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask about a chuck but I'm hoping you guys will let me know.
I popped a Super Silver Hashplant by Bohdi that was female and was a hashplant leaner, kind of a stretch indica. I hit her with some headbanger pollen(mix of 3 males). I ended up with around 100 seeds and have some growing now.
I'm just wanting to know if there would be much influence from the SSH where the female was a hashplant dominate female?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ocean forest is my go to for soil, been good to me over the years.
> 
> I started rocking the ocean forest a few months ago. I cut my teeth with this stuff back in 2002. I started with miracle grow soil and didn't have the best of plants. On a whim I bought $15 bag of the ocean forest and it blew the doors off the miracle grow. I soon switched to hydro but I always end up doing some dirt every now and then. Now I'm using soil so I don't have to be home every night to water. I can water them all good and they'll go at least a couple days before they wilt. Cheers and good luck on the demo run.


I think I am about to do a little OF run, it works well. I started with it and it has been consistent in my area. I usually like to add perlite but skipped it this time. I am hunting through a few beans for a new Mom. I popped twenty, five each of a few different things. I am down to four ladies; 2x GPS Dreamcatchers, a Shoreline Genetics’ Candy Shop and a Beanhoarder Mango Haze backcross. Just got a bunch of new gear, I have some packs of GPS I won’t be looking at again for a long time. I genuinely like Blue Dream, so I went ahead finished the pack of DC but man...GPS/Heisen Inc. is a shady outfit. Caveat emptor. That means watch your asses, buyers. They are poor communicators with paper thin ethics.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 11, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think I am about to do a little OF run, it works well. I started with it and it has been consistent in my area. I usually like to add perlite but skipped it this time. I am hunting through a few beans for a new Mom. I popped twenty, five each of a few different things. I am down to four ladies; 2x GPS Dreamcatchers, a Shoreline Genetics’ Candy Shop and a Beanhoarder Mango Haze backcross. Just got a bunch of new gear, I have some packs of GPS I won’t be looking at again for a long time. I genuinely like Blue Dream, so I went ahead finished the pack of DC but man...GPS/Heisen Inc. is a shady outfit. Caveat emptor. That means watch your asses, buyers. They are poor communicators with paper thin ethics.


I thought heisen paid you alot of money for a website that you never finished and than you went missing on the first sale day with loads of technical errors. Do you really want to go down this road. There is alot of people over on the other forum that witnessed how everything went down and it took the dude a week to recover from trusting you. Like seriously can you just admit you over sold your abilities and his first website was terrible and everyone knew it. Just move on man and stop bringing up old shit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I thought heisen paid you alot of money for a website that you never finished and than you went missing on the first sale day with loads of technical errors. Do you really want to go down this road. There is alot of people over on the other forum that witnessed how everything went down and it took the dude a week to recover from trusting you. Like seriously can you just admit you over sold your abilities and his first website was terrible and everyone knew it. Just move on man and stop bringing up old shit.


You pulled the plug with no warning, don’t try to re-write shit with me. Peddle your lies elsewhere, fuckface.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 11, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You pulled the plug with no warning, don’t try to re-write shit with me. Peddle your lies elsewhere, fuckface.


I'm pretty sure H still has the screen shots on his phone and I'm sure he will post them on the other forum to straighten this issue up and prove again how people lie and stretch the truth


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I'm pretty sure H still has the screen shots on his phone and I'm sure he will post them on the other forum to straighten this issue up and prove again how people lie and stretch the truth


Oh no! You should run and go tell Heisen to do that! You’re winning the internet!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 11, 2019)

Demo entering 4 week of flower


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2019)

Drama sucks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think I am about to do a little OF run, it works well. I started with it and it has been consistent in my area. I usually like to add perlite but skipped it this time. I am hunting through a few beans for a new Mom. I popped twenty, five each of a few different things. I am down to four ladies; 2x GPS Dreamcatchers, a Shoreline Genetics’ Candy Shop and a Beanhoarder Mango Haze backcross. Just got a bunch of new gear, I have some packs of GPS I won’t be looking at again for a long time. I genuinely like Blue Dream, so I went ahead finished the pack of DC but man...GPS/Heisen Inc. is a shady outfit. Caveat emptor. That means watch your asses, buyers. They are poor communicators with paper thin ethics.



Told you they where both a piece of shit . 
Match made in heaven.

Hemo shits on GU for months , then they are business partners. 
Shows u what a spineless piece Gu is.
Don’t worry it won’t last, no one does repeat business with Gu , everyone who’s done business with gu, thinks he’s scum or wants to kick his head in. 


I wouldn’t grow nothing from them. 
Then that goof calls his site CP? 
Well I’ll never use that hash tag again, let alone waste 1 min there .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Told you they where both a piece of shit .
> Match made in heaven.
> 
> Hemo shits on GU for months , then they are business partners.
> ...


My bad for falling in with the wrong crowd. I won’t discuss it further than this final post:
To claim that I was paid “a lot of money” is hilarious. Any decent programmer, including myself, makes that amount of money every two and a half days. I wanted to build something that worked sensibly for our industry, something new. I was almost doing charity work at that rate of pay. It is important to note here the difference between “software development” and “graphic design.” They are not the same thing, at all, and many folks never quite get that. I was making new software, not working in photoshop.

H kept me waiting around for three months dealing with root rot. I didn’t bitch, I went and did other side-jobs, and then he when he got himself banned from here and G showed him some fake balance sheet he started moving the goalposts around, while I did about 385 hours of work for a grand total of about $1500. I got to keep my code, so that’s fine, he owns none of it. That’s pretty much the whole story, everyone can draw their own conclusions about who is full of shit. I will never mention it again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I'm pretty sure H still has the screen shots on his phone and I'm sure he will post them on the other forum to straighten this issue up and prove again how people lie and stretch the truth


Funny how everyone is a liar except you. 

Michael is a professional so this clash was inevitable .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Drama sucks


Yes, we should get rid of the sock puppets -- starting with "Dats My Heisen Punk".

Genuity, I've been banned from the Heisenbeans thread, which is fine -- buy why hasn't someone banned the Heisen sock from this thread? 
He is spreading lies and doing everything he can to disrupt here at RIU. 

Obviously he is still bitter about being dumped as an advertiser.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Told you they where both a piece of shit .
> Match made in heaven.
> 
> Hemo shits on GU for months , then they are business partners.
> ...


I use to visit the site,but all I would hear is RIU... so I just stay here...
I did hear they got rid of the chucker paradise thread(that I did not start)‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

But my coat tail is long and strong... it can handle the weight. 
Chuckers Paradise is here,it's just a thread.. 
Hell I got lots of people feeling confident in being a chucker,something that was such a bad word a few years back.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Told you they where both a piece of shit .
> Match made in heaven.
> 
> Hemo shits on GU for months , then they are business partners.
> ...


Yup


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I thought heisen paid you alot of money for a website that you never finished and than you went missing on the first sale day with loads of technical errors. Do you really want to go down this road. There is alot of people over on the other forum that witnessed how everything went down and it took the dude a week to recover from trusting you. Like seriously can you just admit you over sold your abilities and his first website was terrible and everyone knew it. Just move on man and stop bringing up old shit.


Earlier you told me that your website looked fine. 
Now it's terrible? 

You are a two-faced piece of shit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> my coat tail is long and strong... it can handle the weight.
> ...
> Hell I got lots of people feeling confident in being a chucker,something that was such a bad word a few years back.


I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

Side chick
 
Gas packs from Cali is what she smells like... Crazy stuff man.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Earlier you told me that your website looked fine.
> Now it's terrible?
> 
> You are a two-faced piece of shit.


I really didn’t want to dwell on it, I have lots of new gear to run, and pollen to gather. Moving right along. OBS is 6’3” tall, got some HSO fems, yada yada.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2019)

Chucker is a fine word. Breeder is a fine word. Optometrist is a fine word. Vinegar is a fine word. They are just all different things.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

Speaking of chuckers, anyone know about Ripper Seeds? I bought a couple packs of those. Maybe I will do a sampler run of some of all the new fems I got.

I got a pack of Dynasty’s Huckleberry Meringue, Prof. P probably remains my pick for the ultimate darkhorse breeder that should be more popular.

I bought Sin City’s Wedding Mints from OES and they sent a free pack of “Romulan Grapefruit x SinMint Cookies”...testers, I suppose. I can’t say I have ever been more excited about freebies or testers.

We are currently collecting pollen at a place I shalll call “Cabaña del Leche” from Beanhoarder’s Mango Haze line, with others on deck for this year.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, we should get rid of the sock puppets -- starting with "Dats My Heisen Punk".
> 
> Genuity, I've been banned from the Heisenbeans thread, which is fine -- buy why hasn't someone banned the Heisen sock from this thread?
> He is spreading lies and doing everything he can to disrupt here at RIU.
> ...


In my eyes that's a gray area I do believe,it's his girl/wife but he may post?
I don't pay that much attention to it..

It's hard to stay away from RIU.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's hard to stay away from RIU.


Sad but true. There’s enough good shit to balance against the occasional shitwinds, Randy.

(RIP Jon Dunsworth.)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

Big Fat P.S. - I am building an ecommerce marketplace platform (like a much less predatory etsy, for cannabis, sort of) specifically for cannabis product producers. It is a lot of work, a year or two is likely, I am mostly keeping it quiet until we are closer to fully operational. I have a partner in a little CBD health and beauty product company where we are prototyping it. If we choose to advertise here someday I will reveal the name. Right now it is a little hobby business and long-term side project, legit LLC and I can’t fully “be myself” here, so I won’t disclose it in detail for now. The cannabis industry needs better, more humanistic, mature, targeted digital tools and services; Especially for hobbyist growers and mom and pop shops. That’s my personal mission writ large. 

I’ll be around, my cuddly grower friends, heavy harvests to everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Big Fat P.S. - I am building an ecommerce marketplace platform (like a much less predatory etsy, for cannabis, sort of) specifically for cannabis product producers. It is a lot of work, a year or two is likely, I am mostly keeping it quiet until we are closer to fully operational. I have a partner in a little CBD health and beauty product company where we are prototyping it. If we choose to advertise here someday I will reveal the name. Right now it is a little hobby business and long-term side project, legit LLC and I can’t fully “be myself” here, so I won’t disclose it in detail for now. The cannabis industry needs better, more humanistic, mature, targeted digital tools and services; Especially for hobbyist growers and mom and pop shops. That’s my personal mission writ large.
> 
> I’ll be around, my cuddly grower friends, heavy harvests to everyone.


Let me know if you need someone to poke it with a stick. 

Breaking software is my forte...


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Let me know if you need someone to poke it with a stick.
> 
> Breaking software is my forte...


This shit be having me crying out loud every Time..
You be on it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2019)

I personally like the cp forum. We can openly give away prizes, cut, seeds or whatever. And there is rarely the drama found here on riu.

Riu is where I cut my teeth, forum wise but as a chucker Im limited in what I can say or do here. 

Live and let live, or dont...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I personally like the cp forum. We can openly give away prizes, cut, seeds or whatever. And there is rarely the drama found here on riu.
> 
> Riu is where I cut my teeth, forum wise but as a chucker Im limited in what I can say or do here.
> 
> Live and let live, or dont...


Clearly you haven't been paying attention. 

The drama usually starts when "Dats My Heisen Punk" shows up.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I personally like the cp forum. We can openly give away prizes, cut, seeds or whatever. And there is rarely the drama found here on riu.
> 
> Riu is where I cut my teeth, forum wise but as a chucker Im limited in what I can say or do here.
> 
> Live and let live, or dont...


So just reading the post as I see it..

It's really just about the advertising/openly gifting/trading? 
Shit if you want open,then berners place is just that..(& that shit makes me enjoy RIU)


& drama is on every internet forum platform.. this comes down to the double edge blade that is "Censorship "/ free speech <<<

Sucks I got to explain my post,this is just me being high & talking/texting..
(But some may take this post as something else)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I personally like the cp forum. We can openly give away prizes, cut, seeds or whatever. And there is rarely the drama found here on riu.
> 
> Riu is where I cut my teeth, forum wise but as a chucker Im limited in what I can say or do here.
> 
> Live and let live, or dont...


I have seen that CP has a nice little community of solid growers. I don’t have strong feelings about it one way or another, really. I like to see a more loosely moderated forum out there, I may or may not sign up someday. 

You are doing good work out there, Eso, I have been lurking a bit, on IG mostly, and watching your stuff. Bravo.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2019)

There is not the activity over there to keep Hillbill's short attention for long.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> So just reading the post as I see it..
> 
> It's really just about the advertising/openly gifting/trading?
> Shit if you want open,then berners place is just that..(& that shit makes me enjoy RIU)
> ...


No need to defend your previous post. I understand if people dont want to be associated with the cp forum or what not. I'm just saying the forum is chill and has been good for me. 

And I really don't see berner or cap as any more stand up personalities as I do gu or heisen so I havent been to berner or caps forums. Im not a fan of either of those two dudes. 

In the end it is what it is, I reckon.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have seen that CP has a nice little community of solid growers. I don’t have strong feelings about it one way or another, really. I like to see a more loosely moderated forum out there, I may or may not sign up someday.
> 
> You are doing good work out there, Eso, I have been lurking a bit, on IG mostly, and watching your stuff. Bravo.


Its all good buddy! Thank you for the kind words and hope you have a good grow with the obs and new starts.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good buddy! Thank you for the kind words and hope you have a good grow with the obs and new starts.


I bet the OBS is going to drop a good 20oz in that 4x4, the HLG550 RSpec is a great light fixture, no question about it. I may make an effort to do some rigorous trimming and weighing of this run as a yield performance check. I usually care about aesthetic and effective qualities more than yield, but this one is worth measuring. I flipped them when they were barely rooted little nerds and they are effin monsters. Further interested to see how some other cuts perform in this configuration.


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No need to defend your previous post. I understand if people dont want to be associated with the cp forum or what not. I'm just saying the forum is chill and has been good for me.
> 
> And I really don't see berner or cap as any more stand up personalities as I do gu or heisen so I havent been to berner or caps forums. Im not a fan of either of those two dudes.
> 
> In the end it is what it is, I reckon.


Well I did not tell you to check out berners place (it says clear as day what I said) when talking about an open forum,his place is the results of "open" advertising..
I have no problems with that cp forum,im just not gonna keep posting the same pics on all these forums,so i dont go there much..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well I did not tell you to check out berners place (it says clear as day what I said) when talking about an open forum,his place is the results of "open" advertising..
> I have no problems with that cp forum,im just not gonna keep posting the same pics on all these forums,so i dont go there much..


I miss read your post first time through. I got what youre saying now. Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have seen that CP has a nice little community of solid growers. I don’t have strong feelings about it one way or another, really. I like to see a more loosely moderated forum out there, I may or may not sign up someday.
> 
> You are doing good work out there, Eso, I have been lurking a bit, on IG mostly, and watching your stuff. Bravo.


I got called a fuck over there after posting just twice, I will never go back


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 12, 2019)

@Micheal Hunterz good to see you back brother.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Micheal Hunterz good to see you back brother.


Thanks, dude! It was nice to take a break from the internet and social media world in general, got a lot of good fishing done, learned to fly fish salt flats a little bit and came back for summer trout in the mountains. It has been a great year. I have a few plans for the garden this winter, I secured a small additional grow space at another location to gather pollen, so I can start working on making some silly chucks in earnest.


----------



## Kpc0721 (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You pulled the plug with no warning, don’t try to re-write shit with me. Peddle your lies elsewhere, fuckface.


Don’t really know the whole story about all this drama but I’ve seen the screenshots of him trying to reach you and get answers why the site was down in the busiest sale day of the year and you were MIA. 

Then saw your immediate responses to him calling him every name in the book and acting super unprofessional and like a straight up angry man child. He said he was done with your deal and asked you what he owed you on top of the $1500 he already paid you so you could both be done and walk away. You refused to take any more money and it seems that was the end of it. 

Like I said I don’t know the whole story, but the little bit that I saw it doesn’t seem like you’re being honest about how it went down and you’re trying to make him look like the scumbag. I can gladly post the conversation for anyone who wants to see and not just take someone’s word that they’re telling it straight up


----------



## The Mantis (Aug 12, 2019)

Jack Light5 #1 (Sannie's Jack f7 x ('89 NL5 Noof cut x BCSC NL5) at 68 days here before chop. This girl is a dead ringer for the Jack Herer flower I got in Amsterdam in 2001. Bud looks the same, smells the same, tastes the same, and the high is the same as I remember it. Tastes like a lemon, black licorice, and pepper fusion. A really high buzz sativa with a haze effect to it. It's as if Sannie bred out the haze effect to it after 7 generations, but the NL5 brought it back. Really cool. Biggest producer I have so far, even bigger than Dread Bread. Really stoked about this one. Have one male and might make some f2s and outcrosses with her.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2019)

Kpc0721 said:


> I don’t know the whole story


​


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2019)

The end is close


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> ​


Lewis and Martin, Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, Gregg Allman and Cher, Peaches and Herb, David Geffen and Cher, Louis Prima and Keely Smith, Gene Simmons and Cher, Huntherz and Heisenbeans.

All of them thought it was a great idea, and then it wasn't. 'nuff said ?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lewis and Martin, Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, Gregg Allman and Cher, Peaches and Herb, David Geffen and Cher, Louis Prima and Keely Smith, Gene Simmons and Cher, Huntherz and Heisenbeans.
> 
> All of them thought it was a great idea, and then it wasn't. 'nuff said ?


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I bet the OBS is going to drop a good 20oz in that 4x4, the HLG550 RSpec is a great light fixture, no question about it. I may make an effort to do some rigorous trimming and weighing of this run as a yield performance check. I usually care about aesthetic and effective qualities more than yield, but this one is worth measuring. I flipped them when they were barely rooted little nerds and they are effin monsters. Further interested to see how some other cuts perform in this configuration.


Hey Michael, How big did the OBS get, I take it there was a lot stretch , I just started a few for the first time, may shorten my veg by the sounds of that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Anita Dix (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi. New here. Where do I post about LEDs?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 13, 2019)

Anita Dix said:


> Hi. New here. Where do I post about LEDs?


https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 13, 2019)

Anita Dix said:


> Hi. New here. Where do I post about LEDs?


Some threads not allow ppl to post about led lighting, seems that they are more likely hope to see HID/HPS. 
Here you can post freely.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/led-users-unite.240615/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

Kpc0721 said:


> Don’t really know the whole story about all this drama but I’ve seen the screenshots of him trying to reach you and get answers why the site was down in the busiest sale day of the year and you were MIA.
> 
> Then saw your immediate responses to him calling him every name in the book and acting super unprofessional and like a straight up angry man child. He said he was done with your deal and asked you what he owed you on top of the $1500 he already paid you so you could both be done and walk away. You refused to take any more money and it seems that was the end of it.
> 
> Like I said I don’t know the whole story, but the little bit that I saw it doesn’t seem like you’re being honest about how it went down and you’re trying to make him look like the scumbag. I can gladly post the conversation for anyone who wants to see and not just take someone’s word that they’re telling it straight up


Some people create sock puppet accounts so they can use them later. 

You've been a member since May of 2017 and this is your *FIRST POST*?
LOL





Gotta be more subtle...


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Nope go to PM with it....


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some people create sock puppet accounts so they can use them later.
> 
> You've been a member since May of 2017 and this is your *FIRST POST*?
> LOL
> ...


I lurked about 4 years before I posted and my only socks are on my feet.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey Michael, How big did the OBS get, I take it there was a lot stretch , I just started a few for the first time, may shorten my veg by the sounds of that. Good luck with yours.


She is a pretty tall girl for tent grows, they were 6 inches tall at flip and 6 feet tall at 4 weeks this run. It depends on your setup, but beware her stretch is significant and she may need support. Consider hunting for a _sour_ orange stem rub smell, the “sweet gentle orange” stem rub pheno turned out fluffy, flavorless and weak for me.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 13, 2019)

I only wear socks and nothing else


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I lurked about 4 years before I posted and my only socks are on my feet.


Circumstances matter. 
It is interesting that his first post was in defense of someone who has already trolled RIU with various accounts.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 13, 2019)

One fact I will never argue against; There’s not much better in the world than owning a really good pair of socks.

Another; Context is what provides meaning to all (otherwise useless) facts.

I love cannabis, seriously, you all, have you heard the good news? You can get high on it!


----------



## southernguy99 (Aug 13, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> She is a pretty tall girl for tent grows, they were 6 inches tall at flip and 6 feet tall at 4 weeks this run. It depends on your setup, but beware her stretch is significant and she may need support. Consider hunting for a _sour_ orange stem rub smell, the “sweet gentle orange” stem rub pheno turned out fluffy, flavorless and weak for me.


thanks for the info appreciate it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Lewis and Martin, Simon and Garfunkel, Sonny and Cher, Gregg Allman and Cher, Peaches and Herb, David Geffen and Cher, Louis Prima and Keely Smith, Gene Simmons and Cher, Huntherz and Heisenbeans.
> 
> All of them thought it was a great idea, and then it wasn't. 'nuff said ?


Hmm All I took out of that is CHER is a hoe


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 13, 2019)

These two are the current lead dogs in my recently started garden. C99/Hickok Haze x Cookies N Chem chucked by @SSGrower and Sour Tangie chucked by @THT on the right. Tangie is already getting a bit loud!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 13, 2019)

One thing I have noticed about these female seeds c99 is they aren't starting frost early which typically means it won't really get all that frosty, well compared to shit like my grape bubba and lvtk cuts. But that is the one thing everyone reviewing the FS c99 said is that it isn't the strongest high. No biggie, I'm really just looking for strong flavor. I'll reverse my lvtk and hit the c99 if I find a nice pineapple flavor. The lvtk will definitely enhance the potency of the c99. 

c99 #2 & #3 are stacking better than #1, both of their clones busted roots faster than #1, and they are both smaller nicer looking plants...

So you know what that means? Fudging #1 will end up being the tastiest buds, lol. God dammit! lmao
#3
 
#2
 
#1


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One thing I have noticed about these female seeds c99 is they aren't starting frost early which typically means it won't really get all that frosty, well compared to shit like my grape bubba and lvtk cuts. But that is the one thing everyone reviewing the FS c99 said is that it isn't the strongest high. No biggie, I'm really just looking for strong flavor. I'll reverse my lvtk and hit the c99 if I find a nice pineapple flavor. The lvtk will definitely enhance the potency of the c99.
> 
> c99 #2 & #3 are stacking better than #1, both of their clones busted roots faster than #1, and they are both smaller nicer looking plants...
> 
> ...


I've always loved the look of the leaves on c99's. Very jagged and prehistoric looking. No doubt you will find some tropical fruit pineapple funk in those. C99 and lvtk sounds like a good cross, probably going to yield like crazy and bring down the flowering time of the lvtk.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4378869
> These two are the current lead dogs in my recently started garden. C99/Hickok Haze x Cookies N Chem chucked by @SSGrower and Sour Tangie chucked by @THT on the right. Tangie is already getting a bit loud!




That feeling seeing a creation come to life.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4378908
> View attachment 4378914


^^^^Mentor


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Hmm All I took out of that is CHER is a hoe


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2019)

So was Gregg Allman I guess.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4378908
> View attachment 4378914


Great idea, some pics of heisens chucks. No reason for any of these to get deleted since this is really a show off thread of all pollen chuckers work.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

A nice purple Cake Pheno


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh snap here's a Sundae Punch


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

Pollen chuck number 15


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Pollen chuck number 15View attachment 4378943


That one is very nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> *Dat* one is very nice


Fixed it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fixed it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Great idea, some pics of heisens chucks. No reason for any of these to get deleted since this is really a show off thread of all pollen chuckers work.
> 
> View attachment 4378940


It's Been a show off thread since the first post.....
 
It's for errrrrbody..


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's Been a show off thread since the first post.....
> View attachment 4378968
> It's for errrrrbody..


Errrrbody. I'm going to do my best and decipher that to be everybody. Am I close?


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Errrrbody. I'm going to do my best and decipher that to be everybody. Am I close?


Errbody wanna be a dope boy
Errbody wanna be a coke boy
Errbody gotta choppa
Errbody get money
Errbody say they from the hood
Errbody real but they not boy
Err'bitch say that she a bad bitch
Errbody on Instagram lookin' like (I ain't got Instagram)
Errbody say they started from the bottom now they at the top
"Yo gotti"


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Errbody wanna be a dope boy
> Errbody wanna be a coke boy
> Errbody gotta choppa
> Errbody get money
> ...


I knew it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Errrrbody. I'm going to do my best and decipher that to be everybody. Am I close?


17.36 on Amazon no joke.


----------



## main cola (Aug 13, 2019)

Sundae Driver x Purple Punch 
Chuck from Heisenbeans


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Almost like I'm growing PVC pipes...
5 weeks & looking like 5 more...


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Around week 7 #8 & #5 thick legs for sure.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Aug 13, 2019)

Whole lot of lip gloss , trading heals and tampons clogging the toilets. Passive aggressive crazy Russian GF shit , why? I thought some were better , I was wrong . Back to my Pirates and Wenches party , No pigtails tho


----------



## Heathen Raider (Aug 13, 2019)

meanwhile after feeding with cat piss and diesel fuel nutes I get this, Hey chunky get off Pippi Longstockings chest and squirt that Cleveland Steamer in this babies pot, She is screaming for ass mids


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Whole lot of lip gloss , trading heals and tampons clogging the toilets. Passive aggressive crazy Russian GF shit , why? I thought some were better , I was wrong . Back to my Pirates and Wenches party , No pigtails thoView attachment 4379011


All you got to do is @ me...

It's lots of talk on the cp forum like y'all want to get the law involved, or releasing information. 

Passive aggressive, without tagging the person you are talking about?
What's this called?

I never one time said I hate or like anybody..

I do my own thing.
Speak on what i want to speak on,when I want to speak on it..
I really think y'all read way to much into "likes"

& it sounds like y'all want to get on some color shit,I don't get down like that.. it's a waste of time.

Now if ya got nothing else to say that shows I'm hating on H then move on.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Pollen chuck number 15View attachment 4378943


That a Mighty fine chuck you got there.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> All you got to do is @ me...
> 
> It's lots of talk on the cp forum like y'all want to get the law involved, or releasing information.
> 
> ...


Law involved?? Figures you would be the one to say that. Yeah cause you the type afraid to burn a bridge or feel fear of moving forward with your belief. Being so sure of never offending to be able to play sides. I know your type. I used to knock you out in grade school.


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Law involved?? Figures you would be the one to say that. Yeah cause you the type afraid to burn a bridge or feel fear of moving forward with your belief. Being so sure of never offending to be able to play sides. I know your type. I used to knock you out in grade school.


 Oh you got that selective reading,it's on H thread(page 373) more than likely edited by now..

Would you like screen shots?

Burn a bridge with who? (I do my own thing)
Move forward with my belife?(smoking weed)
Fighting in grade school,really grade school?
 

I'm lost...

Are you guys mad,that I'm not mad?


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Oh you got that selective reading,it's on H thread(page 373) more than likely edited by now..
> 
> Would you like screen shots?
> 
> ...


Did you not say the words . "Law involved"? Selective reading? I have been guilty of that in the past. So I'll extend an olive branch. Nothing has been "edited" or "changed"


----------



## Heathen Raider (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> All you got to do is @ me...
> 
> It's lots of talk on the cp forum like y'all want to get the law involved, or releasing information.
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Did you not say the words . "Law involved"?


If you would have read the thread over at cp, you would know...(the post has been edited by now) 
Ask the people you are going to bat for?
They the ones was talking about it.

Or are you not wanting to "Burn Bridges "


----------



## main cola (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> If you would have read the thread over at cp, you would know...(the post has been edited by now)
> Ask the people you are going to bat for?
> They the ones was talking about it.
> 
> Or are you not wanting to "Burn Bridges "


To be honest I didn’t see that and I’m on the forum daily but what do I know I’m old and usually stoned.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> If you would have read the thread over at cp, you would know...(the post has been edited by now)
> Ask the people you are going to bat for?
> They the ones was talking about it.
> 
> Or are you not wanting to "Burn Bridges "


I've burned bridges my whole life to be honest. It took me a very long time to see what I was doing was wrong. I now know that none of this shit matters man. In truth. I vouch for a man that I know means no harm. And the beans are speaking for themselves. Anything else is a waste of our time. Cool?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Aug 13, 2019)

I am just surprised You piled on Gen , read my post there where I spoke well of your gear and said I was surprised , You fell in line with Chunky and Michael, it's true behind the scenes I don't know but comn man stay clear , be better than that. move on really ?


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I am just surprised You piled on Gen , read my post there where I spoke well of your gear and said I was surprised , You fell in line with Chunky and Michael, it's true behind the scenes I don't know but comn man stay clear , be better than that. move on really ?


I Gave chucky shit for all the website glitch shit & like his pics
Gave likes to Mike when he started working on H first site & like his pics & like when he gets shit..

Gave H props also when he was talking shit about gu & when he joined him
I said they was more alike than not...( & got shit for that)

I just think people is looking for a hater in thin air..


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 13, 2019)

main cola said:


> To be honest I didn’t see that and I’m on the forum daily but what do I know I’m old and usually stoned.


I went back and saw it. I agree the line should be drawn when it comes to that. Even if it wasnt edited H would have deleted it. No matter how much he despises someone what's right is right and wrong is wrong. No one mentioned anything specific but I can see how it could have been taken the wrong way. I can promise you heisen would never resort to that ever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## main cola (Aug 14, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I went back and saw it. I agree the line should be drawn when it comes to that. Even if it wasnt edited H would have deleted it. No matter how much he despises someone what's right is right and wrong is wrong. No one mentioned anything specific but I can see how it could have been taken the wrong way. I can promise you heisen would never resort to that ever.


I get what he’s talking about now. I read it different


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 14, 2019)

Damn you guys need to lay off the pic sharpening and filters. Look at Heisen's 1st pic that's how you do it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Aug 14, 2019)

I have patroned and spoke well of people on both sides and my words are public and I stand by them but there aren't no cheese eating rat fucks I rub elbows with and I sure hope nobody really believes H, Me or Gen would go that low. But at the end of the day Corkie could do better work in 300 hours to set up a website and 1500 bucks was paid for shit I could've spurted on a bathroom stall in a strip club , sorry if truth hurts, do more H to steady Yourself to cope


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 14, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think I am about to do a little OF run, it works well. I started with it and it has been consistent in my area. I usually like to add perlite but skipped it this time. I am hunting through a few beans for a new Mom. I popped twenty, five each of a few different things. I am down to four ladies; 2x GPS Dreamcatchers, a Shoreline Genetics’ Candy Shop and a Beanhoarder Mango Haze backcross. Just got a bunch of new gear, I have some packs of GPS I won’t be looking at again for a long time. I genuinely like Blue Dream, so I went ahead finished the pack of DC but man...GPS/Heisen Inc. is a shady outfit. Caveat emptor. That means watch your asses, buyers. They are poor communicators with paper thin ethics.


Heisen has never treated me wrong or unfairly. Hes never called me names cause of having issues with orders. 
But the other guy mentiond i totally agree, thats all im gonna say.


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 14, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> A nice purple Cake Pheno
> 
> View attachment 4378941


Boy shes a beauty. Nice resin rails on leaves. Nice plant


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4378991
> Almost like I'm growing PVC pipes...
> 5 weeks & looking like 5 more...


Lol. Id say. Nice job


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> I Gave chucky shit for all the website glitch shit & like his pics
> Gave likes to Mike when he started working on H first site & like his pics & like when he gets shit..
> 
> Gave H props also when he was talking shit about gu & when he joined him
> ...


Errbody wanna stab ol "chucky" in the back...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's Been a show off thread since the first post.....
> View attachment 4378968
> It's for errrrrbody..


All y'all....


----------



## Kushash (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Law involved?? Figures you would be the one to say that. Yeah cause you the type afraid to burn a bridge or feel fear of moving forward with your belief. Being so sure of never offending to be able to play sides. I know your type. I used to knock you out in grade school.


Woah!!! What the fuck is going on here???


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Woah!!! What the fuck is going on here???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4379127


Yikes!!! Well let's end this right now,MY DICK'S bigger than errrbody's!!! Y'all know what they say about black guys!!!XD Be cool y'all...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2019)

Someone post that dick song from system of a down.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> All you got to do is @ me...
> 
> It's lots of talk on the cp forum like y'all want to get the law involved, or releasing information.
> 
> ...


Color shit??? Please no,I hope not,cause that could get ugly... This should be a place for peace,not war amongst ourselves... Peace!!! Now let's grow some plants and smoke some weed!!!


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Color shit??? Please no,I hope not,cause that could get ugly... This should be a place for peace,not war amongst ourselves... Peace!!! Now let's grow some plants and smoke some weed!!!


Agitators on both sides, the fact I use the word sides is disheartening.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Woah!!! What the fuck is going on here???


This better not be related to me in any way, I don’t look at that other forum. What the fuck? If there’s anything I need to know, someone DM me, I am chill as fuck over here.

About to pop some new Dynasty and Sin City gear


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 14, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4379013 meanwhile after feeding with cat piss and diesel fuel nutes I get this, Hey chunky get off Pippi Longstockings chest and squirt that Cleveland Steamer in this babies pot, She is screaming for ass mids


In between shots of BV and trips to the daily stormer, could you try to find time for an online photo class. Then someone could gain something from your otherwise garbage posts. TY


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

This shit is crazy... Didn't think it was going on in this thread... It's spreading like the plague!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Color shit??? Please no,I hope not,cause that could get ugly... This should be a place for peace,not war amongst ourselves... Peace!!! Now let's grow some plants and smoke some weed!!!


And chuck some seeds!!! How could I forget that???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 14, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This better not be related to me in any way, I don’t look at that other forum. What the fuck? If there’s anything I need to know, someone DM me, I am chill as fuck over here.
> 
> About to pop some new Dynasty and Sin City gear


As far as I know its not about you, it was like I walked in the door and this was going on...


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 14, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Color shit??? Please no,I hope not,cause that could get ugly... This should be a place for peace,not war amongst ourselves... Peace!!! Now let's grow some plants and smoke some weed!!!


YES YES..


----------



## nc208 (Aug 14, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This better not be related to me in any way, I don’t look at that other forum. What the fuck? If there’s anything I need to know, someone DM me, I am chill as fuck over here.
> 
> About to pop some new Dynasty and Sin City gear


It definately is it seems. As soon as you showed up here after your hiatus and said heisen screwed you over..... many people from Chuckers are popping over to set record that your full of shit.

I got no idea what's happening other than Dats my punk bitch seems to be heisens wife.

Chuncky Stool keeps stirring the shit pot for some reason and Genuity is being dragged into this by liking peoples picks?

Is that about right for where we are now?

Also surprised Heathen Raider would demean himself to speak to all us circle jerkers.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2019)

Shit show


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It definately is it seems. As soon as you showed up here after your hiatus and said heisen screwed you over..... many people from Chuckers are popping over to set record that your full of shit.
> 
> I got no idea what's happening other than Dats my punk bitch seems to be heisens wife.
> 
> ...


I hope the best for everyone, I have no grudges to hold. I said my piece and I am past it.

Nothing that happens here matters that much to me, honestly. My life is rich and *RIU is what I do when I am smoking or shitting or being sick* or whatever. I am usually damn busy, so I won’t be here much in the next couple weeks. Sorry if I sparked a fartstorm, my posts have been pretty gentle and reserved. I don’t have strong feelings about anything here except growing some killer nugs. I think H’s new pics are sick as fuck, looks like things are going well, and I have no interest in harming his business or anyone else. I can have an opinion like anyone else, and nothing will catch on fire. I can’t believe I need to say this, but: I come in peace, I have no bad intent for anyone. If people want to say I am full of shit, go for it, I won’t retaliate or defend myself, have fun. As long as no one is dropping a fucking dime on anyone then I’m good. Zero Fucks Given.

I am not sure who is mad about what, and I hope to keep it that way. Peace to all my brothers, sisters, dogs and cats; I have work to do.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2019)

I am mostly retired so time is my time now and I generally have a good time at RIU when I do spend time here. Most times there is timely information and I post info on my grow time and time again. This helps me keep a timeline on my stuff. Also a timely timeout from today’s life and............times.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I am mostly retired so time is my time now and I generally have a good time at RIU when I do spend time here. Most times there is timely information and I post info on my grow time and time again. This helps me keep a timeline on my stuff. Also a timely timeout from today’s life and............times.


Soulmate is solely responsible for this irresponsible post!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I am mostly retired so time is my time now and I generally have a good time at RIU when I do spend time here. Most times there is timely information and I post info on my grow time and time again. This helps me keep a timeline on my stuff. Also a timely timeout from today’s life and............times.


Looks like you need a time out.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Kushash (Aug 14, 2019)

Anita Dix said:


> Hi. New here. Where do I post about LEDs?


Not sure why so many liked what you did on the other side.
One of those members disappoints me that he liked it.
Hope you are enjoying creating collateral damage.

Members over there liked that you dragged a good members name into all of this and copy and posted it in CP in H's thread post #7527.
Does saying this make me a hater?
Am I missing something?

That post in CP should be removed as the member was only being helpful to you and you wasted his time.

Are new members on CP going to wonder if that person is one of the haters?
SMH!


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2019)

Non cookie run got wet today

Miss LA#4
LA.con x chocolate rain 
Lucky charms f2

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## nc208 (Aug 14, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Not sure why so many liked what you did on the other side.
> One of those members disappoints me that he liked it.
> Hope you are enjoying creating collateral damage.
> 
> ...


It's nothing new. People make sock accounts all the time. Usually people with no life and way to much time on their hands. 

It's very alarming though that this many people don't have shit to do in their own lives like go out with friends or have fun instead of talking shit online by yourself, weed should make you relaxed but the anger and hatred makes it seem like alot of y'all be smoking crack instead of good weed.
JM2C, would be nice if people just moved on and grew dope and didnt care what others they have never met or will never meet have to say about them behind an anonymous username.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> LA.con x chocolate rain


This sounds interesting. I have a bunch of E$CO & Dynasty gear that I should run at somepoint....


----------



## THT (Aug 14, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4378869
> These two are the current lead dogs in my recently started garden. C99/Hickok Haze x Cookies N Chem chucked by @SSGrower and Sour Tangie chucked by @THT on the right. Tangie is already getting a bit loud!


Great stuff chiefer, I'm thankful you decided to try them out and share the experience. You can expect to see two main expressions in the sour tangie that we've found so far.

#1 is a bit faster in all regards and has these short/thicc hairs, and zesty lemon fuel on the nose, compliments of the sour diesel I suppose. great yielding and really not bad at all to look at, less than 100% stretch I'd estimate and pretty branch

 

#2 has more normal looking wispy hairs, bit slower, smaller, leafier, little less branching, really doesn't look as good as #1 buuut a really wonderful tangie orange and candy aroma. This expression really comes closer to my personal expectations and preferences and we'll be doing more work to try to isolate/enhance it a bit further. 
 
 

Good luck with the grow would love to see how it turns out


----------



## Kushash (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll be harvesting this clone Friday.

102 days 12/12.

Cloudy and clear crystals with almost no amber and not much crystal on the leaves.



CBD JAM!


----------



## Tito#1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Chuckers paradise gear GMO x Swayze just hit 6' going to have to tie her back


----------



## Kushash (Aug 14, 2019)

One last thing @Anita Dix

I don't want to chat about this topic any further in this thread and treat it like a safe zone.
If you want to chat or ask any grow questions feel free to @ me in the Heisenbeans thread.
I'll be happy to respond or ignore you there.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Non cookie run got wet today
> 
> Miss LA#4
> LA.con x chocolate rain
> ...





coppershot said:


> This sounds interesting. I have a bunch of E$CO & Dynasty gear that I should run at somepoint....


Crazy-jus got some of these wet as well-thanks @BobBitchen


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Crazy-jus got some of these wet as well-thanks @BobBitchenView attachment 4379422


Nice..


----------



## Coalcat (Aug 14, 2019)

Like moths to a dumpster fire...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 14, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This sounds interesting. I have a bunch of E$CO & Dynasty gear that I should run at somepoint....


Huckleberry Meringue, 2019 drop from Dynasty, got wet at my house tonight.

Also dropped Sin City Wedding Mints, Ripper Seeds Purple Punch S1 and HSO Black DOG.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone else testing stuff for Bodhi here? 

I requested one of his g13hp crosses with Mendo Purps to see if I can cross it with my current g13hp pheno hunt (20 sprouts) or with the Blackwater which is Mendo purps x SFV OG Kush.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 14, 2019)

Doniawon's chuck of Special Ops x MAC day 64


----------



## macsnax (Aug 14, 2019)

So these double dawg biscuits or DDB's did really well while I was gone, and they're staying more squat than I expected given their lineage.... Ya I'm gonna bore you with some non bud porn shots, but it's really more of a blumat post, lol. Gotta give props to the blumats, I set these up 3 days before I left, I was gone for 8 days and you guys can see the difference, lol. I did flip them to flower when I left too, but still impressed with their performance. I can see in the new growth the cookie crinkle/twist is exaggerated from the rapid growth. Moved 4 males and did a lil defol. Pulled em down to the side in a half assed attempt at some lst, might have to get in there and do it right or put a net in. I also installed sensors for temp/humi and leaks that feed live data to my phone. I set the parameters and would get alerts if anything was over/under and could call someone to check it out, that's was f ing priceless. Can't wait to see the frost come on, I'll post an update in a few weeks.....

The night before I left

A male, I'll take cuts and they're going outside to see structure and take branches for pollen collection. And yes it was packed in there when I got back, no floor. 

Lovin the structure on these, should support weight

And 4 ladies to flower out.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 15, 2019)

Seen lots of the very nice weeds there, you guys grow on top!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2019)

Here is a Tres Mints F2 (Wifi3 x Animal Mints) I made earlier this year. Originally from Seed Junky.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> So these double dawg biscuits or DDB's did really well while I was gone, and they're staying more squat than I expected given their lineage.... Ya I'm gonna bore you with some non bud porn shots, but it's really more of a blumat post, lol. Gotta give props to the blumats, I set these up 3 days before I left, I was gone for 8 days and you guys can see the difference, lol. I did flip them to flower when I left too, but still impressed with their performance. I can see in the new growth the cookie crinkle/twist is exaggerated from the rapid growth. Moved 4 males and did a lil defol. Pulled em down to the side in a half assed attempt at some lst, might have to get in there and do it right or put a net in. I also installed sensors for temp/humi and leaks that feed live data to my phone. I set the parameters and would get alerts if anything was over/under and could call someone to check it out, that's was f ing priceless. Can't wait to see the frost come on, I'll post an update in a few weeks.....
> 
> The night before I leftView attachment 4379476
> 
> ...


Love that wick system how do you have that set up in th e tent?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> So these double dawg biscuits or DDB's did really well while I was gone, and they're staying more squat than I expected given their lineage.... Ya I'm gonna bore you with some non bud porn shots, but it's really more of a blumat post, lol. Gotta give props to the blumats, I set these up 3 days before I left, I was gone for 8 days and you guys can see the difference, lol. I did flip them to flower when I left too, but still impressed with their performance. I can see in the new growth the cookie crinkle/twist is exaggerated from the rapid growth. Moved 4 males and did a lil defol. Pulled em down to the side in a half assed attempt at some lst, might have to get in there and do it right or put a net in. I also installed sensors for temp/humi and leaks that feed live data to my phone. I set the parameters and would get alerts if anything was over/under and could call someone to check it out, that's was f ing priceless. Can't wait to see the frost come on, I'll post an update in a few weeks.....
> 
> The night before I leftView attachment 4379476
> 
> ...


Blumats are great, glad to hear you are enjoying them so far, they opened my eyes in a big way. Hand watering soil or coco vs using Blumats is no contest, I am about to do a soil and Blumats run, it will be fun. I have been doing hydro for the last year or so.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Love that wick system how do you have that set up in th e tent?


 Feel free to DM me if you want to know more about using Blumats. I spent a few years using them.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 15, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Blumats are great, glad to hear you are enjoying them so far, they opened my eyes in a big way. Hand watering soil or coco vs using Blumats is no contest, I am about to do a soil and Blumats run, it will be fun. I have been doing hydro for the last year or so.


The picture I posted above was grown with blumats. I even went on vacation to Vietnam for the first couple of weeks of flower with my blumat rez on a float valve.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 15, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Feel free to DM me if you want to know more about using Blumats. I spent a few years using them.


Do they ever clog or risk getting stuck on and flooding your plant?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Do they ever clog or risk getting stuck on and flooding your plant?


Yes! They can sometimes clog and flood; But there are ways to mitigate that by cleaning the dripper tubes monthly and/or using a standpipe on a loop. I also like keeping the reservoir volume minimal and using some type of flood tray. They aren’t flawless but they are great within certain bounds.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Love that wick system how do you have that set up in th e tent?


Wick? I'm gravity fed and new to blumats, not sure what you mean.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Blumats are great, glad to hear you are enjoying them so far, they opened my eyes in a big way. Hand watering soil or coco vs using Blumats is no contest, I am about to do a soil and Blumats run, it will be fun. I have been doing hydro for the last year or so.


Man the growth rates that happened while I was gone are almost comparable to dwc, I'm definitely impressed.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yes! They can sometimes clog and flood; But there are ways to mitigate that by cleaning the dripper tubes monthly and/or using a standpipe on a loop. I also like keeping the reservoir volume minimal and using some type of flood tray. They aren’t flawless but they are great within certain bounds.


I had a flood too. I chalked it up to me extending the dripper tube too far across the pot . I think the sensor wasn't registering moisture before it flooded, lol.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4378991
> Almost like I'm growing PVC pipes...
> 5 weeks & looking like 5 more...


This is some amazing stacking. How long are those necks on that Hydra?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 15, 2019)

Dulce Cherry Punch f2 came down last night. She flowered for 9 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2 came down last night. She flowered for 9 weeks.View attachment 4379900View attachment 4379901


Bam!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bam!


Bam! Bam! Bam!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

Starting to mix up another batch of cs tonight. It'll take a few days due to my work schedule but once it's up to 25 ppm I'll start hitting the lvtk clone with it. Reverse her to make s1s and hit the 2 black dogs, grape sato, oj#3, grape bubba and the best c99. Think I'm going to try and push my luck and run the seed plants in the 2x4 cabinet under some QBs on low @ 10/14 light schedule. Don't have a carbon filter for the cabinet so not sure how well it'll work though, lol.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 15, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dulce Cherry Punch f2 came down last night.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Starting to mix up another batch of cs tonight. It'll take a few days due to my work schedule but once it's up to 25 ppm I'll start hitting the lvtk clone with it. Reverse her to make s1s and hit the 2 black dogs, grape sato, oj#3, grape bubba and the best c99. Think I'm going to try and push my luck and run the seed plants in the 2x4 cabinet under some QBs on low @ 10/14 light schedule. Don't have a carbon filter for the cabinet so not sure how well it'll work though, lol.


Gonna have some good chucks with those..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Gonna have some good chucks with those..


The lvtk x grape bubba should be ridiculously frosty. And insanely dense rock hard buds.
gb
 
lvtk


----------



## coppershot (Aug 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The lvtk x grape bubba should be ridiculously frosty. And insanely dense rock hard buds.


Dayum! Always looking good Eso!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 15, 2019)

Wedding dub, Heisen Chuck


----------



## raggyb (Aug 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It definately is it seems. As soon as you showed up here after your hiatus and said heisen screwed you over..... many people from Chuckers are popping over to set record that your full of shit.
> 
> I got no idea what's happening other than Dats my punk bitch seems to be heisens wife.
> 
> ...


This is a great summary and I have no idea what any of you are talking about which is why I'm loving it!


----------



## raggyb (Aug 15, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wedding dub, Heisen Chuck
> 
> View attachment 4380026


ok, like


----------



## raggyb (Aug 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Doniawon's chuck of Special Ops x MAC day 64


I dig that ropey bud.


----------



## main cola (Aug 15, 2019)

Brisco Bargain Beans Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies right around 8’weeks or so
She has that fruity candy smell @Amos Otis


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Starting to mix up another batch of cs tonight. It'll take a few days due to my work schedule but once it's up to 25 ppm I'll start hitting the lvtk clone with it. Reverse her to make s1s and hit the 2 black dogs, grape sato, oj#3, grape bubba and the best c99. Think I'm going to try and push my luck and run the seed plants in the 2x4 cabinet under some QBs on low @ 10/14 light schedule. Don't have a carbon filter for the cabinet so not sure how well it'll work though, lol.


Do you have good luck using just 25 ppm?????????I bought some of the high price stuff and its worked every time,but I tried 500 ppm of cheeper stuff and it worked great this year.I also sean they sold 25 ppm pretty cheep and I was just woundering if the 25 ppm worked good and if it dos that's what I will try on a inside grow this winter.thanks KY.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 15, 2019)

main cola said:


> Brisco Bargain Beans Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies right around 8’weeks or so
> She has that fruity candy smell @Amos Otis View attachment 4380034View attachment 4380035


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

main cola said:


> Brisco Bargain Beans Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies right around 8’weeks or so
> She has that fruity candy smell @Amos Otis View attachment 4380034View attachment 4380035


Nicely done Main. She looks scrumptious!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

Incoming!!!

Goofy Grape#2 reveg. The Kiwi Mango Snapple Cut. 
I heart this cut. Took her to 66 days this time around to see what if anything has changed from the 58 day chop. Structure is totally different from the first run with mishap of course, but the bud structure is different too. Foxtail-ish spikey
hard golf ball frosty nugs litter the 2.5-4' branches every 3-6". She snapped a few branches from the weight.

I can't wait to get a "regular" run out of her. I'll have a few S1's to run alongside her clones as well.
Enough talk.
I had to chop nearly the whole plant to get a plant shot.
 
Lil upskirt.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

Reveg her again?

 
Nope.Clone city.
    
Sorry,not sorry.Gotta pic dump these so I can come back and get them.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

Heh,mids.
     That's it for now.Promise.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Do you have good luck using just 25 ppm?????????I bought some of the high price stuff and its worked every time,but I tried 500 ppm of cheeper stuff and it worked great this year.I also sean they sold 25 ppm pretty cheep and I was just woundering if the 25 ppm worked good and if it dos that's what I will try on a inside grow this winter.thanks KY.


It worked on my grape sato but I sprayed the living shit out of her. Hopefully 25ppm will work on the lvtk.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Heh,mids.
> View attachment 4380097 View attachment 4380098 View attachment 4380099 View attachment 4380100 View attachment 4380101 That's it for now.Promise.


These are the buds I enjoy for real..
They just have so much character to the nugs (kiwi mango Snapple) 

That sounds like a breath of fresh air,after smoking gas/chem all day..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> These are the buds I enjoy for real..
> They just have so much character to the nugs (kiwi mango Snapple)
> 
> That sounds like a breath of fresh air,after smoking gas/chem all day..


Indeed. They'll change that taste palette proñto!
It should say Kiwi Mango or is it Mango Kiwi "pheno"...lol Cob's Kut.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 16, 2019)

Another heisen chuck
Gucciberry


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> This is some amazing stacking. How long are those necks on that Hydra?


17"-21" of mains 
& I'd like to thank you for suggesting i make this chuck..
It is really putting out some impressive plants..


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 16, 2019)

That RIU generosity collaboration chuck...outdoor...2019.. 
That male on the left is Sin City Juice by @HydroRed 
That female on the right is Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> 17"-21" of mains
> & I'd like to thank you for suggesting i make this chuck..
> It is really putting out some impressive plants..


Your shit was on point before I got here man keep it up. Though I do miss those oldies. 

Where the hell is @BigHornBuds at? These buds remind me of that donkey dick jungle pic he had of his Haze stacked up and piling on itself.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> That RIU generosity collaboration chuck...outdoor...2019..View attachment 4380491 View attachment 4380492
> That male on the left is Sin City Juice by @HydroRed
> That female on the right is Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric


Those two strains should produce some ridiculously nice orange flavor plants! Red's sin city juice is a stacker and a beauty and the sunny d ain't too shabby either. Here's to hoping the chuck goes well and you get plenty of seeds!!!


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Errbody wanna stab ol "chucky" in the back...


Like chucky said in one of his movies, " dont fuck with the chuck"! Lol lol. My kids was die hard into childs play moves i think they called.. Lol. I member watching the movies as a young teenager. Lol


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Starting to mix up another batch of cs tonight. It'll take a few days due to my work schedule but once it's up to 25 ppm I'll start hitting the lvtk clone with it. Reverse her to make s1s and hit the 2 black dogs, grape sato, oj#3, grape bubba and the best c99. Think I'm going to try and push my luck and run the seed plants in the 2x4 cabinet under some QBs on low @ 10/14 light schedule. Don't have a carbon filter for the cabinet so not sure how well it'll work though, lol.


Man those sound good bro. Im a huge grape terp fanatic, if possible what wood id have to do to get sum of the grape sato, or grape bubba beans off of u to sample and add to my grape collection of strains? I do have 17 different strains right now , and wood be willing to barter if theres somthing i got u wanna try? Hope im not breaking rules by askn a question? But we fellow land of lincoln residents gotta take care of each other..lol. Theres alot crosses in this group that look amazing and wood love to try my luck growing the beauties. 
So how pumped are u bout jan 2020? With it bout to take off here in our great state( not), i sent my resume to 4 legal dispensaries that was looking to hire in grow department.

Man it wood b one of my 2 dream jobs for sure. All though im not holding my breath waiting and expecting them to even consider me, with the luck ive been dealt lately... But if u dont try u wont never no, is how im lookn at it...

Cause lets face it , 90% of dispensaries flowers are all the same. Over priced, deficiency striken , speed dried, with hardly any cure.. Dry as hell, that it turns to dust with breaking it up, no flavor or terps that isnt worthy of calling it medicine... 

Not saying all is like that but for sure there is more bunk bud than good. Its all bout that dollar...

I love to grow for myself, and when u see others kicking the opioids pill addiction from buds uve grown, it was very touching to say the least. 

I enjoy everyone on here pretty much, lol, but lifes to short to be bitching back n forth bout little things that makes us forget that u can be here today and gone tomm.. 

So il now quit my dr phil paragraph from above..lol 
Glad to be a part of this group. Enjoy seeing the wild exotic crosses every one comes up with.. So burnt out on the usual everyday strains weve all had many times. 
Them purple indica dom genetics or lemon indica dom crosses are my preferences.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 17, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Your shit was on point before I got here man keep it up. Though I do miss those oldies.
> 
> Where the hell is @BigHornBuds at? These buds remind me of that donkey dick jungle pic he had of his Haze stacked up and piling on itself.


Just livin the dream ....


----------



## coppershot (Aug 17, 2019)

Nothing better then fishing, smoking and having a shore lunch... best way to spend a morning/afternoon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nothing better then fishing, smoking and having a shore lunch... best way to spend a morning/afternoon.


Uhhh....no.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 17, 2019)

I’d still take the reel and rillo...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Man those sound good bro. Im a huge grape terp fanatic, if possible what wood id have to do to get sum of the grape sato, or grape bubba beans off of u to sample and add to my grape collection of strains? I do have 17 different strains right now , and wood be willing to barter if theres somthing i got u wanna try? Hope im not breaking rules by askn a question? But we fellow land of lincoln residents gotta take care of each other..lol. Theres alot crosses in this group that look amazing and wood love to try my luck growing the beauties.
> So how pumped are u bout jan 2020? With it bout to take off here in our great state( not), i sent my resume to 4 legal dispensaries that was looking to hire in grow department.
> 
> Man it wood b one of my 2 dream jobs for sure. All though im not holding my breath waiting and expecting them to even consider me, with the luck ive been dealt lately... But if u dont try u wont never no, is how im lookn at it...
> ...


Thanks! Once I get further along with this test run I got going, along with some friends, Im gonna be offering the sato crosses for cheap. The grape bubba x grape sato freebies will be inserted in random packs cuz I only got like 24 extra beans of that one and it should be nice. Ill know more of a time frame in Sept. Till then its just a waiting game.

Edit: also, I left illinois in 2015 for oregon but i feel you on the upcoming 2020. Took 5yrs since I left but yall made it! Cheers


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thanks! Once I get further along with this test run I got going, along with some friends, Im gonna be offering the sato crosses for cheap. The grape bubba x grape sato freebies will be inserted in random packs cuz I only got like 24 extra beans of that one and it should be nice. Ill know more of a time frame in Sept. Till then its just a waiting game.
> 
> Edit: also, I left illinois in 2015 for oregon but i feel you on the upcoming 2020. Took 5yrs since I left but yall made it! Cheers


Right on dude! And apologize i thought u was still in the state.. Good for u to get the fuck outta here. Your definitely not missn a thing. Any state that says u can gladly buy our buds but dont allow people to grow their own , is pure greed, and is wrong! So ya u made right choice to leave this bs state . 
Thx for info on ur crosses


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2019)

That moon sure pulled the tails out of these seeds..


----------



## macsnax (Aug 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> That moon sure pulled the tails out of these seeds..
> View attachment 4381244


The moon will get her done, I try to do the same when I pop beans.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2019)

This goofy grape was such a delight to grow and smoke. Orange cake someone said and i think that's the best description. Heavy harvest and amazing bag appeal. This was about half a year ago and kept it around for few more rips until i accidently lost it thinking i took a cut of it. Growing it out i soon realized what i did. Have another pack I'll have to pop after seeing that mango Snapple whatever pheno. 

Three of 5 females. Kept the first one. Others were good just didn't check all the boxes like the other. Look forward to hunting some more after i pop @BobBitchen meltdown soon. 
 
 
Buds on this one finished almost black. Almost no smell, at least that my beak couldn't pick up. Wife said it was faint, earthy. 
 
This was a pertty one to finish off. Similar smell to first one, didn't really have the structure and stayed fluffy. After a second round, still couldn't get the density and made it tough trim. Good smoke, finished late. 
 
 

Have about 50 pages to go back through and see what i need to snag next. 

Sup with that cherry something dulce i saw on ig?


Keep up the dank work


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


> This goofy grape was such a delight to grow and smoke. Orange cake someone said and i think that's the best description. Heavy harvest and amazing bag appeal. This was about half a year ago and kept it around for few more rips until i accidently lost it thinking i took a cut of it. Growing it out i soon realized what i did. Have another pack I'll have to pop after seeing that mango Snapple whatever pheno.
> 
> Three of 5 females. Kept the first one. Others were good just didn't check all the boxes like the other. Look forward to hunting some more after i pop @BobBitchen meltdown soon.
> View attachment 4381386
> ...


Beautiful colors on those, kudos man.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 18, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> How would I get beans from you?


I popped 21 seeds on the evening of the recent Black Moon and they all popped in less than 24 hours.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

I forgot alllll about the funk in the Goofy Grape.
Isn't overbearing but freshly cut and drying,one can smell "the funk" cutting thru the Mimosa fruity terps. The drying area smells funkily frutily lovely.
Kiwi Mango and Dirty socks or Laundry basket anyone?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


> This goofy grape was such a delight to grow and smoke. Orange cake someone said and i think that's the best description. Heavy harvest and amazing bag appeal. This was about half a year ago and kept it around for few more rips until i accidently lost it thinking i took a cut of it. Growing it out i soon realized what i did. Have another pack I'll have to pop after seeing that mango Snapple whatever pheno.
> 
> Three of 5 females. Kept the first one. Others were good just didn't check all the boxes like the other. Look forward to hunting some more after i pop @BobBitchen meltdown soon.
> View attachment 4381386
> ...


Damn She's purdy! If I can find that color and #2's terps profile and taste.I'll own my smoking circle for at least A month!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 18, 2019)

Heisen chuck

Topanga Cake


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2019)

dangledo said:


> This goofy grape was such a delight to grow and smoke. Orange cake someone said and i think that's the best description. Heavy harvest and amazing bag appeal. This was about half a year ago and kept it around for few more rips until i accidently lost it thinking i took a cut of it. Growing it out i soon realized what i did. Have another pack I'll have to pop after seeing that mango Snapple whatever pheno.
> 
> Three of 5 females. Kept the first one. Others were good just didn't check all the boxes like the other. Look forward to hunting some more after i pop @BobBitchen meltdown soon.
> View attachment 4381386
> ...


I did my best to stay away from the seed stash,but looks like a pack of these got wet today..

That black,no smell one is showing her mom's traits..


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 19, 2019)

A haircut and new shoes for these three. L to R C99/Hickok Haze x CnC (@SSGrower), LVTK x Sour Tangie, Sour Tangie f2 ( both from @THT)


----------



## THT (Aug 19, 2019)

Speaking of lvtk x sour tangie. what a yield this is going to be, I should have pruned more. 
   


I am also very excited to see yours @chiefer888 
What I've seen so far has a strong influence from the sour tangie male, structures and smells, but I suspect there will be some heavy lvtk leaning expressions, I just have yet to see any.
Expect this one to tower over your sour tangie... f1 hybrid vigor is very real.


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 19, 2019)

THT said:


> Speaking of lvtk x sour tangie. what a yield this is going to be, I should have pruned more.
> View attachment 4382073 View attachment 4382075 View attachment 4382076
> 
> 
> ...


The LVTK cross in the picture is a bit loud, sour with a bit of skunky cheese. I’ll keep smelling it and try to describe it better.


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 19, 2019)

THT said:


> Speaking of lvtk x sour tangie. what a yield this is going to be, I should have pruned more.
> View attachment 4382073 View attachment 4382075 View attachment 4382076
> 
> 
> ...


That plant is a monster, what kind of training did you do?


----------



## THT (Aug 19, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> what kind of training did you do?


seriously large, ~ this is 12/12 from seed, I only topped it once at about the 7th node. the training now is LST just to keep it out of harms way with the light, shes a stretcher.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Heisen chuck
> 
> Topanga Cake
> 
> View attachment 4381645


In one of your previous posts, you were a chick.

Now you have hairy man hands?


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 19, 2019)

THT said:


> seriously large, ~ this is 12/12 from seed, I only topped it once at about the 7th node. the training now is LST just to keep it out of harms way with the light, shes a stretcher.


Fair enough, what I was trying to say is I like the structure. Lots of colas, all pretty similar in height.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 19, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nothing better then fishing, smoking and having a shore lunch... best way to spend a morning/afternoon.


(Later that night)


Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 19, 2019)

Calling all you chuckers and anyone with strain knowledge I’m looking to get my hands on a very heavy pine leaning strain in terps and flavor! Any suggestions?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Calling all you chuckers and anyone with strain knowledge I’m looking to get my hands on a very heavy pine leaning strain in terps and flavor! Any suggestions?


I'd go see useful about some xmas bud.


----------



## THT (Aug 19, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> I like the structure


thanks, yeah this thing is way too big, but I didn't have to do much other than top it for a nice mostly even canopy. I hope you get some girls!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Calling all you chuckers and anyone with strain knowledge I’m looking to get my hands on a very heavy pine leaning strain in terps and flavor! Any suggestions?


Tom Hill's Pine Tar Kush?

https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/387768-pine-tar-kush-ibl-21-pack


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 19, 2019)

THT said:


> Speaking of lvtk x sour tangie. what a yield this is going to be, I should have pruned more.
> View attachment 4382073 View attachment 4382075 View attachment 4382076
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work dude. Gonna have sum ball bats on them girls.. Correct me if wrong but isnt tangies flower time extemely long? Do u run multiple plants in a 5 gal dwc? Last one, lol do u like the air pump and stones u got in pic? 
I got same pump n air stones u got in pic. I did like those stones all tho im sure theres a more fancyier one on market. The pump worked fine but that sum bitch was annoyingly loud. Next grow il b trying a better option , just cause it was rather loud. 
But nice job dude those nice plants for 12/12 from get go.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Calling all you chuckers and anyone with strain knowledge I’m looking to get my hands on a very heavy pine leaning strain in terps and flavor! Any suggestions?


x2 NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Bud
Preservation project.

They were given out as freebies with purchase of Useful gear. If you cant get any I can gift you a pack.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2019)

Bodhi Soulmate for sure.


----------



## THT (Aug 20, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> isnt tangies flower time extemely long?


Not really. when I think extremely long flower, I imagine anything over 12 weeks, some people would say over 16 weeks. It's hard to say exactly how long because I usually do 12/12 from seed, but she only went about a week longer than everything else in the tent at the time. 
Multiple plants in a single 5 gallon, yes, I usually stuff 4 plants into one bucket, mainly because I mostly plant regular seeds and have limited space to pheno hunt. it makes it harder to prune and keep them happy, but usually every bucket gets at least one female.
That pump and air stone are alright, lol, a little loud, but works for my space


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 20, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Calling all you chuckers and anyone with strain knowledge I’m looking to get my hands on a very heavy pine leaning strain in terps and flavor! Any suggestions?


Totally forgot about hazemans christmas tree and usefuls pine tar offerings. Those two for sure. Then there is certain og pheno that kick out pine. Ill have to search around to remember which ones though.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 20, 2019)

Swami's Nigerian Sunshine x Dominion's Granny Skunk.


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 20, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Swami's Nigerian Sunshine x Dominion's Granny Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 4382473 View attachment 4382472


Chuckin’ Old school!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 20, 2019)

Demo and mango sherbert 5 weeks in flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)

Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (3 gallon bags)


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (3 gallon bags)
> View attachment 4382634


Looking good,mines a lot lot bigger but there in big big woden boxes out doors {grila grow}and buds big as a diam.Cant wait till harvest to smoke it.Good luck with yours.Hope we both make it to harvest.lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Looking good,mines a lot lot bigger but there in big big woden boxes out doors {grila grow}and buds big as a diam.Cant wait till harvest to smoke it.Good luck with yours.Hope we both make it to harvest.lol


Thanks for the good vibes! 

These plants are very sensitive to EC. 
I'll probably just top dress with fish bone + langbeinite, then run plain water to the finish. 
Already gave em some azomite so they should be set for micros. 

EZ PZ 
Gotta love soil...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (3 gallon bags)
> View attachment 4382634


Looking good Chunky, really good.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Aug 20, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Looking good Chunky, really good.


@Chunky Stool @Opie1971 
A lot of breeding history there. Any issues with pests?


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 21, 2019)

Update on these, i’m Getting a little yellowing on the lower leaves of the big two. Looks like N deficiency to me, but they’ve been getting Gen Hydro nutes at 700 ppm, feeding every water pH was 5.6 to 5.7 if I remember.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4382850 View attachment 4382849 View attachment 4382852
> Update on these, i’m Getting a little yellowing on the lower leaves of the big two. Looks like N deficiency to me, but they’ve been getting Gen Hydro nutes at 700 ppm, feeding every water pH was 5.6 to 5.7 if I remember.


I'm just trying to help you here..... I assume that's coco and it looks like it's probably drying out too much between feeding. Can't let coco dry out, it messes with the cation exchange capacity(CEC) For the plant size I would drop the ppm down to 450ish or even 400 and raise the pH to 6.3. I finish most of my plants in flower at 700 ish. I haven't found the need for a super low pH in coco compared to dwc.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2019)

Plus them first two look like they just needed bigger shoes sooner..
100% what @macsnax said also.


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks @macsnax and @genuity, I will do my best not to turn this great thread into a help a NOOB thread!


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Thanks @macsnax and @genuity, I will do my best not to turn this great thread into a help a NOOB thread!


I think we like helping & learning at the same time around here...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> @Chunky Stool @Opie1971
> A lot of breeding history there. Any issues with pests?


So far, so good. 
My outdoor plants are pest free these days -- thanks to ladybugs, lacewings, and tiny spiders. 
I don't interfere unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm just trying to help you here..... I assume that's coco and it looks like it's probably drying out too much between feeding. Can't let coco dry out, it messes with the cation exchange capacity(CEC) For the plant size I would drop the ppm down to 450ish or even 400 and raise the pH to 6.3. I finish most of my plants in flower at 700 ish. I haven't found the need for a super low pH in coco compared to dwc.


Ever have problems with bleached tips? 
From what I've read, my lights are too close -- but if that was the case, it would affect more than just a couple of plants. 
Weird. 
I've never seen anything like this before...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

@Chunky Stool...... What are your lights? Are these buds or leaves that look bleached? I actually roasted a few plants on my first run with my cobs and didn't have any bleaching. But led's are prone to producing "hash tips" which looks like bleaching, on the buds if too close/intense. Some think it's bad, but I've also read that hash tips test higher in thc.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What are your lights? Are these buds or leaves that look bleached? I actually roasted a few plants on my first run with my cobs and didn't have any bleaching. But led's are prone to producing "hash tips" which looks like bleaching, on the buds if too close/intense. Some think it's bad, but I've also read that hash tips test higher in thc.


This is my first run with LED. 
A buddy upgraded and gave me his old platinum P900 (blurple). 
Only the tips are bleached. Other than being white, they look normal. 

It's been an interesting crop. The seeds were from my dirty socks pheno of CV triple nova. 
Stretchy as fawk....


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is my first run with LED.
> A buddy upgraded and gave me his old platinum P900 (blurple).
> Only the tips are bleached. Other than being white, they look normal.
> 
> ...


Goggle hash tips and see if it looks similar. I actually think their kinda cool. Sounds like you'll be able to form your own opinion soon, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

Here @Chunky Stool I just stumbled on this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/anybody-know-much-about-hash-tips.774294/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Here @Chunky Stool I just stumbled on this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/anybody-know-much-about-hash-tips.774294/


They never really came to a conclusion.

I'm thinking buds with no color probably have no flavor, but this is all new to me.

And I still don't know why it doesn't affect all of my plants.

This has been an experiment so my space is intentionally small.
I've got 1 LED light that only pulls 510w at the wall. (Advertising implies 900, of course. )

The spectrum is interesting; not normal blurple (blue/red). It's got orange diodes and even a few green ones.

Oh and it "bleeds" a tiny bit of light when used with my smart plug. (App says zero watts at the wall.)
Don't get me started about that...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> They never really came to a conclusion.
> 
> I'm thinking buds with no color probably have no flavor, but this is all new to me.
> 
> ...



I believe the reason people are experiencing “hash tips” with LEDs is that they make intense light with out a lot of heat, there for not cooking the bud brown. 
It is bleaching, I can make it happen with my DEs , from getting to close , but because I have so much air movement n xl AC am able to keep them from cooking , n they grow white. 
When running numbers, I’m better off with tossing the bleached tips , then not growing the plants as big . but overall yield is more . 
I think one day I’ll get this space to 2gpw 
Last was only 1.6 , guessing the same for the one I just cut. 
Been doing summer stuff , n not working in the garden. 

Now that I’m going to be a cripple for a couple months , I’ll have time to figure it out .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I believe the reason people are experiencing “hash tips” with LEDs is that they make intense light with out a lot of heat, there for not cooking the bud brown.
> It is bleaching, I can make it happen with my DEs , from getting to close , but because I have so much air movement n xl AC am able to keep them from cooking , n they grow white.
> When running numbers, I’m better off with tossing the bleached tips , then not growing the plants as big . but overall yield is more . View attachment 4383006
> I think one day I’ll get this space to 2gpw
> ...


Did you get hurt? I know you wete showing the ktm a while back, you didn't go too big on those jumps did you?

Hate to hear you're laid up, get better soon buddy.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> They never really came to a conclusion.
> 
> I'm thinking buds with no color probably have no flavor, but this is all new to me.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the common conclusion with this subject. I remember chemphlegm used to hold them in a high regard. Hell if I know, I've never had em.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I believe the reason people are experiencing “hash tips” with LEDs is that they make intense light with out a lot of heat, there for not cooking the bud brown.
> It is bleaching, I can make it happen with my DEs , from getting to close , but because I have so much air movement n xl AC am able to keep them from cooking , n they grow white.
> When running numbers, I’m better off with tossing the bleached tips , then not growing the plants as big . but overall yield is more . View attachment 4383006
> I think one day I’ll get this space to 2gpw
> ...


I think hash tips are different than bleached tips, but I get your point. And bummer man, what did you crash?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you get hurt? I know you wete showing the ktm a while back, you didn't go too big on those jumps did you?
> 
> Hate to hear you're laid up, get better soon buddy.


Thanks
Ya it bit me , this is the 1st time it sent me to the hospital tho (I’ve had it for 5years) 

Complacency is a bitch. 




macsnax said:


> I think hash tips are different than bleached tips, but I get your point. And bummer man, what did you crash?


I don’t think they are different, 
I need a puff , I’ll go see if I can find one .
Wife still won’t let me smoke inside . 

Dirt bike .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> Ya it bit me , this is the 1st time it sent me to the hospital tho (I’ve had it for 5years)
> 
> Complacency is a bitch.
> ...


That sucks to hear man. Dirt bikes are fun as hell but damn it's easy to get hurt on one.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> x2 NDNGUY'S 1979 Christmas Bud
> Preservation project.
> 
> They were given out as freebies with purchase of Useful gear. If you cant get any I can gift you a pack.


Thanks for the offer brother always with the generosity this one  Lol. But I contacted Useful and hes willing to ship me off a pack but thanks again for the offer bro


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 21, 2019)

Started 12 seeds of my (Sour Mandarina x Strawberry Daiquiri) fems I made about 4 months ago. Looking for Sour, fuely and the chemical funk that parents each produce but with the crazy terps they both put out.

I chose a heavy Biker Kush leaning 'Sour Mandarina' for the mom and I reversed my best Strawberry Daiquiri to expand the effect, as the biker Kush dom plants have very potent physical stone and body rush is almost immediate, the strawberry Daiquiri is similar but pretty much all mental and upbeat.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I think hash tips are different than bleached tips, but I get your point. And bummer man, what did you crash?


Hash Tips would have green leaves underneath wouldn't they? the trichs are so dense that it appears to look white. Bleaching would be the leaf and bud losing its chlorophyll? Not sure if this is what's happening. With corals when stressed by intense light or warmer conditions it is quite common for them to expel their zooxanthellae which is their color pigment so the coral appears white but still living. I'm curious if this is a similiar event in the buds.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Hash Tips would have green leaves underneath wouldn't they? the trichs are so dense that it appears to look white. Bleaching would be the leaf and bud losing its chlorophyll? Not sure if this is what's happening. With corals when stressed by intense light or warmer conditions it is quite common for them to expel their zooxanthellae which is their color pigment so the coral appears white but still living. I'm curious if this is a similiar event in the buds.


From what I remember, and I smoke weed so.... 
I think the difference is hash tips aren't burnt or bleached, they're heavy concentrations of trichomes from being right at that threshold between happy and too far.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wife still won’t let me smoke inside .


No shit! 
I used to smoke cigs (and herb) in my truck while sitting in the driveway. 

Being able to listen to tunes was a major factor. 
That, and kids drove me nuts...


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit!
> I used to smoke cigs (and herb) in my truck while sitting in the driveway.
> 
> Being able to listen to tunes was a major factor.
> That, and kids drove me nuts...


My old lady likes to burn from time to time but I’m still banned to the garage for a toke


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 22, 2019)

Heisen chuck

Sundae banana cookies.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 22, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> My old lady likes to burn from time to time but I’m still banned to the garage for a toke


I let my woman know whos boss!

Then I go to the shed and smoke so I don't upset her.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> From what I remember, and I smoke weed so....
> I think the difference is hash tips aren't burnt or bleached, they're heavy concentrations of trichomes from being right at that threshold between happy and too far.



I couldn’t find any bleached buds, I must have cut the off, I’ll take some pics next crop. 

Every pic I have seen asking about hash tips are bleached, not white from the abundance of trichomes .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit!
> I used to smoke cigs (and herb) in my truck while sitting in the driveway.
> 
> Being able to listen to tunes was a major factor.
> That, and kids drove me nuts...


It’s not to bad, I got a garage I smoke in but stairs are hard right now. 

We all need some alone time .


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit!
> I used to smoke cigs (and herb) in my truck while sitting in the driveway.
> 
> Being able to listen to tunes was a major factor.
> That, and kids drove me nuts...





evergreengardener said:


> My old lady likes to burn from time to time but I’m still banned to the garage for a toke


Yup, I used to get away with smoking by the door, but I got the boot like you guys, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I couldn’t find any bleached buds, I must have cut the off, I’ll take some pics next crop.
> 
> Every pic I have seen asking about hash tips are bleached, not white from the abundance of trichomes .


Very well could be, I'm def not 100% on this, lol.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2019)

fire and desire #2
 
#morethangrapes
Extreme grape hi-cannabis 
Grape marbled cake...

Few more weeks of cure..


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 22, 2019)

Damn man you gotta part the thc to even see the bud, nice!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 22, 2019)

A poll regarding male selection.

With all traits looking the same would you rather use a fast flower set male or a slow flower set male? What is everyone's personal preference?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 22, 2019)

Heisen chuck
Wedding Cake S1
Grow credits to @jacrispy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A poll regarding male selection.
> 
> With all traits looking the same would you rather use a fast flower set male or a slow flower set male? What is everyone's personal preference?


I've used both before and from my small amount of experience Ive yet to tell a difference. 

For my miyagi cross I used a male that didn't show until I flowered it, and my tangerine power male had preflower balls.

Both produced great plants and neither had any higher rates of herms or whatnot.

Im in the camp of "don't believe early flowering males are more likely to pass hemp qualities than drug producing qualities." I think that is bs made up by big name breeders to try and discourage chucking.

Sure a thousand or so years ago that might have been the case but marijuana has been worked well past the early hemp traits. Be like saying you can get a wolf by reverse breeding weiner dogs.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A poll regarding male selection.
> 
> With all traits looking the same would you rather use a fast flower set male or a slow flower set male? What is everyone's personal preference?


I'd use the fast flower set,for my late flowering females

& the slow flower set on the others


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> fire and desire #2
> View attachment 4383302
> #morethangrapes
> Extreme grape hi-cannabis
> ...


Nice job dude! Grapey strains are favorites of mine. Might havta try that one.. Great work as usual dude


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've used both before and from my small amount of experience Ive yet to tell a difference.
> 
> For my miyagi cross I used a male that didn't show until I flowered it, and my tangerine power male had preflower balls.
> 
> ...


I agree, haven't noticed anything really. 


genuity said:


> I'd use the fast flower set,for my late flowering females
> 
> & the slow flower set on the others


And I like your train of thought on that, that's a good one.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm about to be in some kind of delima like this . I have 4 ddb males. 2 are ahead of the other 2 and have early frost on them, wouldn't be surprised if the others frost up as well. Gonna have to narrow it down through other traits, lol.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Aug 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Heisen chuck
> Wedding Cake S1
> Grow credits to @jacrispy
> 
> View attachment 4383340


Amazing work!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 22, 2019)

I asked the question because the earlier picture of the seeds that I just harvested I took four Nigerian Sunshine (3 BMR/1 Nigerian) and rubbed them on a pair of Granny Skunk males. One male is fast flower set and the latter is a slow flower set. I do not recall if either threw balls in veg but I would have to say yes as they ended up outside for a reason.

The Nigerian Sunshine BMR leaner sets flowers on an average time frame so the flower set is a marker I will look for in progeny. 

The fourth of the NS that was pollinated is more of a Nigerian leaner and I have not shaken her down for beans yet. I have not flowered her but she is a favorite pheno of a local friend so why not pollinate her too?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 22, 2019)

Another heisen chuck
They just keep coming.


Periwinkle Pie


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2019)

Goofy grape & girly drinks 
 
I think I better not pop no more seeds..... or start to kill some of these cuts,to make room for more seeds.....


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Goofy grape & girly drinks
> View attachment 4383444
> I think I better not pop no more seeds..... or start to kill some of these cuts,to make room for more seeds.....
> View attachment 4383445


I know you're problem. Everytime I pop seeds I keep a couple more cuts, and then I do something stupid like pop more seeds, lol.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 22, 2019)

genuity said:


> Plus them first two look like they just needed bigger shoes sooner..
> 100% what @macsnax said also.


All I can think bout when I read this post




Another run of meltdown


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 22, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special doing her thing in a big way, tallest plants I have ever grown. They are 6’6” easily, and far from done yet. Just wanted to share the juiciness in this little pic dump. Loving the new light, the understory is green as can be.
    

They stretched a bit weirdly this time, but the nugs are still tart tangerine fire.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

Towers, lol. How long did you veg?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Towers, lol. How long did you veg?


0
Null
Nada
12/12 from 5” rooted clone, starting on July 15th.

My DIY bullshit hydro system and homemade nutes seem to be working, the light is rad as fuck. I think they stretched a lot due to a low pH event in early flower. Our tapwater pH changed, now <100ppm and 7.0 at the tap. It was ~170ppm and 7.4pH before. I didn’t compensate for the lack of buffer in the tap right away because I didn’t take measurements one week. The solution pH was so low the meter went nuts, somewhere around 3.7pH I think. One big flush and everything is fine. And so it goes.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 0
> Null
> Nada
> 12/12 from 5” rooted clone, starting on July 15th.
> ...


Wow that's impressive stretch right there


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Wow that's impressive stretch right there


It is blowing my mind too, I cannot even. But I’m not sad!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It is blowing my mind too, I cannot even. But I’m not sad!


Update again before you chop em, I want to see how they end up.


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 0
> Null
> Nada
> 12/12 from 5” rooted clone, starting on July 15th.
> ...


 Ya i agree with what u think maybe the cause. Def see that sativa stretch trait. For 12-12 they are dam tall, weird structure, but the buds are nicely glitter coated and sounds like it will be very flavorful.. 
So good job. 
What diy method of hydro did u go with ? I did a similiar thing my ladt grow and surprisingly was sum of my best indoor ive done, without any deficiencies or problems. And it was first attempt at anything other than organic soil grown plants.

I allways herd u cant mix hydro & soil growing methods, nutes, organic nutes will cause stinky root problems , the whole 9 yards. 
So i made 2 root zones per plant. A organic compost & perlite smart pot that sits on top of a dwc 5 gallon bucket. 
And then same idea but but little different. I had a 20 gallon black rubbermaid tote that inside i had 7 gal smart pot elevated in tote bout 3/4 of way up from top of tote. Cut perfect size hole in tote lid so only bsmart pot peaks threw top of tote and no light get to roots in same dwc with lots of bubbles. 
I did only 1 res cleaning at beginning flower and the once b4 ice cold flush in final week with dark period b4 chop. Worked great.

Im interested on what u did sorry for long message.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 22, 2019)

@Dats my bike punk, did you just pull those out of single packs or did you have variation in the S1s and crosses? Those HB all look great


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @Dats my bike punk, did you just pull those out of single packs or did you have variation in the S1s and crosses? Those HB all look great


They are from different customers. I just like sharing


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @Dats my bike punk, did you just pull those out of single packs or did you have variation in the S1s and crosses?


S1s and feminized seeds from F1 crosses will show some variations like any F1 cross or in-bred line.

When the ancestors are all legendary it is hard to find a dud. Everyone is throwing total flame these days, in terms of potency.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2019)

Fire & desire (first 6)
 
 
Only one that looks different, they all smell the same,but its levels to this shit..& that one oddball is head&shoulders above the rest...(at this point)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Ya i agree with what u think maybe the cause. Def see that sativa stretch trait. For 12-12 they are dam tall, weird structure, but the buds are nicely glitter coated and sounds like it will be very flavorful..
> So good job.
> What diy method of hydro did u go with ? I did a similiar thing my ladt grow and surprisingly was sum of my best indoor ive done, without any deficiencies or problems. And it was first attempt at anything other than organic soil grown plants.
> 
> ...


I will DM you some details about my setup. I use my hydro nutes on soil, but not the other way around.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 23, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> S1s and feminized seeds from F1 crosses will show some variations like any F1 cross or in-bred line.
> 
> When the ancestors are all legendary it is hard to find a dud. Everyone is throwing total flame these days, in terms of potency.


First part of your response is why I asked. I was wondering if these were all single pack pulls which seems tough. However, I see what is happening now. Pics are being shared across multiple sources. 

I tend to disagree somewhat with the latter although not everyone is interested in mixing together the latest greatest, not to mention that some of them look good, smell good, taste good but forget to check the potency box, or one of the four boxes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> First part of your response is why I asked. I was wondering if these were all single pack pulls which seems tough. However, I see what is happening now. Pics are being shared across multiple sources.
> 
> I tend to disagree somewhat with the latter although not everyone is interested in mixing together the latest greatest, not to mention that some of them look good, smell good, taste good but forget to check the potency box, or one of the four boxes.


I agree with the nuance you added to my post, totally.


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 23, 2019)

Right on . thx. Ya my nutes in bottle form was ment for all mediums. Hydro, soil, gravels, etc. It was organic based botaincare pure bend pro veg and botainicare compost tea, no bloom nutes. Used those 2 bottles with the good compost in top pot was all they needed. But send ur info one day ur free. Thx dude


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 23, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Right on . thx. Ya my nutes in bottle form was ment for all mediums. Hydro, soil, gravels, etc. It was organic based botaincare pure bend pro veg and botainicare compost tea, no bloom nutes. Used those 2 bottles with the good compost in top pot was all they needed. But send ur info one day ur free. Thx dude


Pure Blend Pro is good shit, by all accounts, sounds like you were running something roughly called “SIPs.” Cheers!


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 23, 2019)

Thx il look it up to get info. I was told it was sumthing else another fancy name that wasnt sips. Got me wondering now.. Regardless u no what im talking bout.. For try i was shocked at how easy it was.. Letting the ph swing from low 5's to to low 6's allowd them to get every nutrient they craved. But il quite clogging up the thread with non chucker related posts. Thx again


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 23, 2019)

Heisen chuck

Purple cake


----------



## Senokai (Aug 23, 2019)

Shout out to @THT for these Tangie x Sour Strawberry and Sour Strawberry F2 seeds. 

Tangie x Sour Strawberry (Pics 1 and 2) -

Really unique smell. 
Really hoping that the flavor will match the smells Im getting. Seems to be a great balance of the two.
Should yield well by the look of her. 
This has F1 Hybrid Vigor and is very greasy. 

Sour Strawberry F2 (Pics 3 and 4) - 

Aroma is fantastic (High Citrus notes, almost fruit punch) Bud structure is looking really nice.
On the shorter side compared to the Tangie X Sour Strawberry. Also hoping flavor will match the smells.
This one is sticky.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Aug 23, 2019)

Heisen chuck

Another purple cake seperate pheno


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2019)

When you flood your room....(or get high as you fill the res)


----------



## THT (Aug 23, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Shout out to @THT for these Tangie x Sour Strawberry and Sour Strawberry F2 seeds.


 looking great! That tangie cross looks just like the mama, I'm sure it won't disappoint. Thanks for giving these a shot and sharing the progress, I can't wait to run these myself!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 24, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Shout out to @THT for these Tangie x Sour Strawberry and Sour Strawberry F2 seeds.
> 
> Tangie x Sour Strawberry (Pics 1 and 2) -
> 
> ...


Nice growing work, good descriptions, I can almost smell them through the internet.


THT said:


> looking great! That tangie cross looks just like the mama, I'm sure it won't disappoint. Thanks for giving these a shot and sharing the progress, I can't wait to run these myself!


Looks a lot like my Tangie-riffic OBS keeper, too. Sick cross @THT. Those F2s would hit my short list pretty darn quick, too.

I have a grip of Tangie relatives I want to work with over the next few years, but there’s not a drop of strawberry in my collection.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 24, 2019)

THT said:


> looking great! That tangie cross looks just like the mama, I'm sure it won't disappoint. Thanks for giving these a shot and sharing the progress, I can't wait to run these myself!


Im seriously thinking about running the rest of them next round.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 24, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice growing work, good descriptions, I can almost smell them through the internet.
> 
> Thanks @Michael Huntherz


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have a grip of Tangie relatives I want to work with over the next few years, but there’s not a drop of strawberry in my collection.


I've been toking some sweet strawberry buds the past week. One of three plants of @Useful Seeds 's Double Dipped Strawberries is spot on, and a nice medium potency buzz.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 24, 2019)

Chillin on a sunny day!


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 24, 2019)

I’m ready to cut these lady’s down at day 54
GDP x Goofy Grape
#1

Sugar Factory by big worm
#2I gotta run the gdp cross w/ goofy again and hit her with some sugar factory pollen. That’s b some fat chunky sticky Budz..


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> I’m ready to cut these lady’s down at day 54
> GDP x Goofy Grape
> #1
> View attachment 4384485
> ...


Goofy Grandaddy.... we all got one.
Sounds nice for real.

Hell yes to that future chuck..


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 24, 2019)

Appreciate it big bro.. 

“Goofy Grandaddy” lol not to shabby. Wat bout 
Granddaddy’s grapes 
Purple Grapes 
Smelly grapes

Open on ideas?? Watz good ??


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 25, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4382850 View attachment 4382849 View attachment 4382852
> Update on these, i’m Getting a little yellowing on the lower leaves of the big two. Looks like N deficiency to me, but they’ve been getting Gen Hydro nutes at 700 ppm, feeding every water pH was 5.6 to 5.7 if I remember.


Woot, Woot. 
Keep the updates commin. Peeps in this thread will steer you right not like the general help section. If you have noticed some of the recent chatter about pH, IMO variation within a range is important, I occasionally swing between 5.5 and 7.5 but stick closer to 6.5 to 7. I am in soil too, try to keep the mix around 7 but I havent done a slurry test in year or so.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4384072
> When you flood your room....(or get high as you fill the res)


I just upgraded my water transfer in flower, before it would take an hour to drain the holding tank , now it’s 15min .

I know my stoner ass will forget sooner or later, I should really check the floor seal soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Woot, Woot.
> Keep the updates commin. Peeps in this thread will steer you right not like the general help section. If you have noticed some of the recent chatter about pH, IMO variation within a range is important, I occasionally swing between 5.5 and 7.5 but stick closer to 6.5 to 7. I am in soil too, try to keep the mix around 7 but I havent done a slurry test in year or so.


Organic soil can usually manage its own PH unless something is way out of whack. 
Gotta have lots of humus (compost and/or worm castings) plus a healthy population of microbes. 

Lately I've been making a lot of tea and all our plants have responded GREAT!
In fact, I've 20 gallons steeping right now. 
My latest recipe is the shit (literally) and finishes close to 7 PH. 

Our tomatoes will be happy campers in a few minutes...


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Organic soil can usually manage its own PH unless something is way out of whack.
> Gotta have lots of humus (compost and/or worm castings) plus a healthy population of microbes.
> 
> Lately I've been making a lot of tea and all our plants have responded GREAT!
> ...


Recipe?

Mine is here. It is for 300 gallons but I have an excel spreadsheet that dials it back to 25 gallons.

I also add random stuff in there too. For example, I found a hardwood chip pile at the park a block away. I grabbed my strainer bag and collected some of the local mycelium breaking down the chips.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2019)

3 month old pollen stored in fridge, not freezer, in mason jar with rice. I put the left over grape sato pollen in the fridge months ago to experiment with viability limitations.

Here is female seeds c99 (3 of them) hit with reversed grape sato pollen. Pretty stoked on them. Be enough for a cool give away or two!


----------



## THT (Aug 25, 2019)

Last run I chucked a bunch of strains with the sour strawberries male. here is one of those strains
@Useful Seeds bag of oranges x crocketts sour strawberries
A lot of that calli-o dominating the smell but those undertones of the raw sour straw is prevalent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Recipe?
> 
> Mine is here. It is for 300 gallons but I have an excel spreadsheet that dials it back to 25 gallons.
> 
> I also add random stuff in there too. For example, I found a hardwood chip pile at the park a block away. I grabbed my strainer bag and collected some of the local mycelium breaking down the chips.


*Chunkys Poop Soup*
Add 2 cups worm castings & 2 cups compost to a 5 gallon bucket of water. 
I make my own castings and use Malibu compost. 
Let it steep at least 12 hrs...  

Then add:

1/3 cup Searbird Guano (Down-to-Earth) 

1/3 cup Alaska liquid fish 

1/3 cup humic acid concentrate (I use TeraVita powder to make the concentrate.)
1 tablespoon epsom salts
Stir well and use immediately. 

Your plants will dig it, guaranteed.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 25, 2019)

My dude! Excellent work as always. I got a fireballs of yours going in my back yard hope it looks as amazing as last time ! Keep up the good work my friend!



genuity said:


> View attachment 4378991
> Almost like I'm growing PVC pipes...
> 5 weeks & looking like 5 more...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2019)

Joedank said:


> My dude! Excellent work as always. I got a fireballs of yours going in my back yard hope it looks as amazing as last time ! Keep up the good work my friend!


Long time Joe, hope all is well.
You get the little one on skis yet ?


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2019)

Joedank said:


> My dude! Excellent work as always. I got a fireballs of yours going in my back yard hope it looks as amazing as last time ! Keep up the good work my friend!


Blast from the past,super good guy you is...
Still rocking that girl.. hell yes.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 26, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Long time Joe, hope all is well.
> You get the little one on skis yet ?


Bob! What’s up ! How about all that snow last year? 
Yes my girls are skiing we a doing lessons one day a week this year . They love skiing . 

On the pollen chuck front I got a ghost og bx I made and LA CON x nev haze going with the fireballs as well ! Here is a pic from last month . I had to raise the greenhouse on cinder blocks so they don’t touch the 10 foot ceiling.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 26, 2019)

Demo #3 & #4 stretching out, 1 week into 12/12. 
GMO x Dessert Breath


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 26, 2019)

Group shot: 2 each of @THT ’s sour tangie F2 and LVTKx sour tangie, and @SSGrower ’s C99/Hickok Haze x cookies n chem, and graveyard whistler x cookies n chem.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2019)

Copper Chem F2 male from @Amos Otis has moved out to back deck. Biggest and most vigorous of 3 boys. Hope we pull this off!
Got Some Black Gold f2 seedlings in veg also, could be a project here.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2019)

Some of mine I have nearly finished! All have been pollinated with my chunky Berry Lights Og #7 male. 

Berry Lights Og #2 NL#5 dom
 

Berry Lights Og #8 - Blueberry dom


Nightcap #2
 

TK Cookies x Nightcap
 

Sinmints S1
 

Full shot from a few weeks ago with the chunky BLOg #7 male in the room still.


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2019)

I'll get a better pic soon..

But out of the first 6(fire and desire) only one gave me lime green frosty buds,the rest are just darker..
The last 4 look to be on the dark bud side also.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4385455
> I'll get a better pic soon..
> 
> But out of the first 6(fire and desire) only one gave me lime green frosty buds,the rest are just darker..
> The last 4 look to be on the dark bud side also.


That looks pretty damn nice Gen! Great stuff!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> Some of mine I have nearly finished! All have been pollinated with my chunky Berry Lights Og #7 male.
> 
> Berry Lights Og #2 NL#5 dom
> View attachment 4385453
> ...


Nice pics, Mo.


genuity said:


> View attachment 4385455
> I'll get a better pic soon..
> 
> But out of the first 6(fire and desire) only one gave me lime green frosty buds,the rest are just darker..
> The last 4 look to be on the dark bud side also.


Nice trim, gen.
Good shit all around.

I am upgrading to a 10x15 basement room this week, with another smaller room down there for my most favored ladies and clone/veg. Most flower production will happen in the basement, and now I have two small areas free at a different address for pollen gathering and chucking.

W 0 0 T


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2019)

Nug shot from the current crop. 
 
Triple Nova S1 (CV)
dirty socks pheno


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone here ever have a male go herm on you on reveg? No signs of female calyxesnfurst time around and on reveg it started making calyxes, happened on 2/3 remaining males. my keeper pink male and the other pink is stable.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 27, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Anyone here ever have a male go herm on you on reveg? No signs of female calyxesnfurst time around and on reveg it started making calyxes, happened on 2/3 remaining males. my keeper pink male and the other pink is stable.View attachment 4385689


Cull it and if you made seeds with it make sure to note the intersex trait.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2019)

Some of the old school breeders might have believed that to be a "super male".


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Some of the old school breeders might have believed that to be a "super male".


Yea I heard that from Jorge Cervantes, the terps are top notch Berry yogurt/sherbert, hints of rotten banana as well at times. 2 seprate males did this. My pink male of the same strain gets trichs like that as well but no calyxes.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> Yea I heard that from Jorge Cervantes, the terps are top notch Berry yogurt/sherbert, hints of rotten banana as well at times. 2 seprate males this. My pink male of the same strain gets trichs like that as well but no calyxes.


I've used a few males like that, just going on that "super male" belief. The offspring never had any intersex problems. Most of those males were blueberry from Dutch Passion. Had a lot of those actually, never on the reveg like that though. It kinda sucked though cause youd think you had a bunch of females just going by that first stigma/pistol or two then nothing but stamen from there on out!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice pics, Mo.
> 
> Nice trim, gen.
> Good shit all around.
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2019)

Getting closer(fire and desire) 
 
 
This girl likes when I burn her with my joint...

Kayak weed is what my buddy calls it..
Very good reports on the smoke...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Getting closer(fire and desire)
> View attachment 4385776
> View attachment 4385777
> This girl likes when I burn her with my joint...
> ...


So she's freaky? Lol


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2019)

Fruity & potent is what I was going for & that is what I got out of this chuck.....
 
1 out of 6(first set) has this beautiful hidden purple in her buds,that get the guys&gals going. This pheno smells so damn delicious extremely smooth sweet goGurt smell.slaps the head the right way...

Now to pop a few more,to find something to run for a bit...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it


Hey Mo
Ran the other half pack of Black Afgaini 
Nothing good to report. 
Didn’t even bother to take a pic.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey Mo
> Ran the other half pack of Black Afgaini
> Nothing good to report.
> Didn’t even bother to take a pic.


Ah bugger dude, no good!

I actually just put down some of the black afghani I have, i'll keep you posted hey


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2019)

5 of My own MonkeySkunk (Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk) have hit the Viva towel sauna. Will be riding with 7 Greenpoint Blizzard Bush.

5 Black Gold F2s vegging along with 3 more MonkeySkunk.

Three confirmed Copper Chem F2 girls 2 weeks in and lookin fine.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2019)

Burn her wit the joint ! Lol. Nice fade brethren. 
Any idea on what I can expect from any of these? (See pic) 
I really wanna run the sour d x aj but don’t have space for hermi trait. 





genuity said:


> Getting closer(fire and desire)
> View attachment 4385776
> View attachment 4385777
> This girl likes when I burn her with my joint...
> ...


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Burn her wit the joint ! Lol. Nice fade brethren.
> Any idea on what I can expect from any of these? (See pic)
> I really wanna run the sour d x aj but don’t have space for hermi trait. View attachment 4385955


The dessert breath is 100
I did not get any females from the cherry pie breath(but it be nice to see some)
Sour x Afghan kush x jo OG I think will be solid..
Bullhorn I'm sure put out balls on my guy @whodatnation 
Ny candy I'm not sure..
Ghost of joe I hear did fine...I think.

Badass


----------



## Joedank (Aug 27, 2019)

Scweet! I will run the dessert breath and cherry pie breath ASAP . What’s the lineage on them ? Was the cherry pie from docd? Or doublejj? 



genuity said:


> The dessert breath is 100
> I did not get any females from the cherry pie breath(but it be nice to see some)
> Sour x Afghan kush x jo OG I think will be solid..
> Bullhorn I'm sure put out balls on my guy @whodatnation
> ...


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Scweet! I will run the dessert breath and cherry pie breath ASAP . What’s the lineage on them ? Was the cherry pie from docd? Or doublejj?


Both the cherry pie & sour d came from doc...

Dessert breath is (cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart) 
Cherry pie breath is (cherry pie x high school sweetheart)


----------



## THT (Aug 27, 2019)

Lvtk x sour tangie takin on some more funk and chem smells now with the citrus, mint, and fuel still leading the charge. I think she will finish up in just another 2 weeks or so.


----------



## THT (Aug 27, 2019)

And sour tangie x sour tangie (#1) just cause she's pretty


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 27, 2019)

THT said:


> Lvtk x sour tangie takin on some more funk and chem smells now with the citrus, mint, and fuel still leading the charge. I think she will finish up in just another 2 weeks or so.
> View attachment 4386099
> View attachment 4386101 View attachment 4386103


Looking good, they are putting on some frost!


----------



## Houstini (Aug 28, 2019)

Got a little IG contest going on @houstisnax. Add #RIUCP for a bonus entry


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 28, 2019)

Dropped a pack of Purple Trainwreck fems at the new spot today, will get some pics of the space when it is all set up


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Aug 28, 2019)

Demo day 51


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

Going to have a lot of seeds coming down the pipe. Pollinating a plethora of plants. Using a DDB male that I picked last week, it's a mix of purple afghani and stardawg leaning, and a dawg jam 91 male separately of course. Going to be doing the same with a miracle warp male and a cookies n chem f2 male next.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

5 MonkeySkunk with tails in red Solos.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2019)

For anyone with chucking experience. What's the best way to tell when your seeds are done?
A friend suggested taking a sample nug and checking to see how far along at regular finish time which is 56 days. Someone else recommended to let it go 2 weeks longer than normal and I should be good.

How do you all determine this?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> For anyone with chucking experience. What's the best way to tell when your seeds are done?
> A friend suggested taking a sample nug and checking to see how far along at regular finish time which is 56 days. Someone else recommended to let it go 2 weeks longer than normal and I should be good.
> 
> How do you all determine this?
> Thanks in Advance.


I like to let mine go till the seed actually detaches and is loose in the bract. Most of the time when a seed is close the bract will open enough to reveal the seed so you can see if it has good dark color to it and not pale. Generally if it's still wrapped up tight it's not ready.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> For anyone with chucking experience. What's the best way to tell when your seeds are done?
> A friend suggested taking a sample nug and checking to see how far along at regular finish time which is 56 days. Someone else recommended to let it go 2 weeks longer than normal and I should be good.
> 
> How do you all determine this?
> Thanks in Advance.


Count on a week or two longer than a bud run. I usually pop a few seeds out of the calyx's in a few different places when I think they're getting close and check them out.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> For anyone with chucking experience. What's the best way to tell when your seeds are done?
> A friend suggested taking a sample nug and checking to see how far along at regular finish time which is 56 days. Someone else recommended to let it go 2 weeks longer than normal and I should be good.
> 
> How do you all determine this?
> Thanks in Advance.


It's directly related to the stage they were pollinated at, I find generally that seeds are good and ready after six weeks. Some mature a bit faster, some slower. I start checking when the first few open up enough to see dark brown seeds.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Going to have a lot of seeds coming down the pipe. Pollinating a plethora of plants. Using a DDB male that I picked last week, it's a mix of purple afghani and stardawg leaning, and a dawg jam 91 male separately of course. Going to be doing the same with a miracle warp male and a cookies n chem f2 male next. View attachment 4386862 View attachment 4386864 View attachment 4386865


First time I read that someone made an F2 of CnC. I've been trying to get some to F2 and pass around since they appear to be gone forever according to Gu.

Looking forward to seeing some of your crosses!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> First time I read that someone made an F2 of CnC. I've been trying to get some to F2 and pass around since they appear to be gone forever according to Gu.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of your crosses!


I f2'd it last year, and @SSGrower took it to f3. Lots of really nice plants coming out of these, the first and third pic I posted above are cnc f2's. Much more uniform than I expected for f2's.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I f2'd it last year, and @SSGrower took it to f3. Lots of really nice plants coming out of these, the first and third pic I posted above are cnc f2's. Much more uniform than I expected for f2's.


Good news. The ironic part is that I personally do not like cookies nor chem but after hearing that Gu couldn't make more I wanted to figure out how to preserve it.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Good news. The ironic part is that I personally do not like cookies nor chem but after hearing that Gu couldn't make more I wanted to figure out how to preserve it.


Lol, it's a pretty good cross, can't let it go down the drain for sure.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol, it's a pretty good cross, can't let it go down the drain for sure.


I remember whytewidow a lil while ago found some stupid ass nice looking cut in his pack. That would be a good one to s1 or f2 I think. I hope he kept it around.

I got a cross from Rosinallday that's Cnc x the deputy, sounds like it should have some nice offspring.

Thanks for your replies as to seeds maturing.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

So Gu lost the cookies n cream mom?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I remember whytewidow a lil while ago found some stupid ass nice looking cut in his pack. That would be a good one to s1 or f2 I think. I hope he kept it around.
> 
> I got a cross from Rosinallday that's Cnc x the deputy, sounds like it should have some nice offspring.
> 
> Thanks for your replies as to seeds maturing.


Lol i think you're getting your chuckers mixed up bro. I made those deputy x cnc too.  I take no offense at all, made me laugh.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> So Gu lost the cookies n cream mom?


I belive she succumbed to root aphids.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I belive she succumbed to root aphids.


I loose stuff from time to time from just plain being lazy, but dang that was one of his best sellers. Not saying he was being lazy! Lol but I hope it was more to it, ye know what I mean!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I belive she succumbed to root aphids.


Not following best practices! Treat it like data on a hard drive and make backups of your backups including one off-site. I throw away more clones than I grow out. LOL


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Not following best practices! Treat it like data on a hard drive and make backups of your backups including one off-site. I throw away more clones than I grow out. LOL


Yea man, store some cuts in your fridge and a few other places!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Lol i think you're getting your chuckers mixed up bro. I made those deputy x cnc too.  I take no offense at all, made me laugh.


Well I got them from him but had no idea you made them I was getting his Mac crosses and these were in the order as well. Thanks to you then, it looks like a nice cross.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I loose stuff from time to time from just plain being lazy, but dang that was one of his best sellers. Not saying he was being lazy! Lol but I hope it was more to it, ye know what I mean!





SCJedi said:


> Not following best practices! Treat it like data on a hard drive and make backups of your backups including one off-site. I throw away more clones than I grow out. LOL





boybelue said:


> Yea man, store some cuts in your fridge and a few other places!


This is why I gift cuts out once in a while. Most times people are stoked to get a nice cut or two and are more than willing to send one back if needed


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Well I got them from him but had no idea you made them I was getting his Mac crosses and these were in the order as well. Thanks to you then, it looks like a nice cross.


No worries at all bro, make sure to let me know how they go. I haven't heard a single report on them.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> This is why I gift cuts out once in a while. Most times people are stoked to get a nice cut or two and are more than willing to send one back if needed


I see that as an unwritten rule, if somebody passes me something and they need it back in the future, I feel it is my obligation to get it back to them. As long as I didnt lose it, lol! Which knowing my clumsy, lazy ass its very possible! Lmao


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I see that as an unwritten rule, if somebody passes me something and they need it back in the future, I feel it is my obligation to get it back to them. As long as I didnt lose it, lol! Which knowing my clumsy, lazy ass its very possible! Lmao


Lol, I seen a diagram of how meangene keeps his op running. He's has two mom rooms with the same moms, ones for production the other isn't. But it would be hard to lose a mom this way.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Yea man, store some cuts in your fridge and a few other places!


Damn dude, don't piss my wife off any more than needed!  She is already mad because the beer fridge is full of seeds and pollen and of all of my scattered "projects" as she calls them. 

I did just find some well-sealed Goji pollen from @Houstini behind chilled butter that I gotta chuck on something. Maybe the pineapple terp heavy Golden Goat S1s? Does the Goji have citrus terps?  Any pics of the male? If it is not a sativa leaner than it should be easy to pheno hunt and the GGs1 is a hard satty leaner but flowers fast.

 



This one was planted two weeks later and has a couple of branches dusted with Blue Orca Haze Pollen:


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2019)

Haha, I hear ye @SCJedi 2 of my 3 drawers in my fridge are crammed full, have to push shit down just to open them. Most of it is the packaging and ziploc bags an such. But yeah man clones keep for a long time in the fridge and root better after stasis. Theres a few threads on it scattered around on different forums.


----------



## pthobson (Aug 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Damn dude, don't piss my wife off any more than needed!  She is already mad because the beer fridge is full of seeds and pollen and of all of my scattered "projects" as she calls them.
> 
> I did just find some well-sealed Goji pollen from @Houstini behind chilled butter that I gotta chuck on something. Maybe the pineapple terp heavy Golden Goat S1s? Does the Goji have citrus terps? Any pics of the male? If it is not a sativa leaner than it should be easy to pheno hunt and the GGs1 is a hard satty leaner but flowers fast.
> 
> ...


Did you say golden goat s1s? Damn


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 29, 2019)

pthobson said:


> Did you say golden goat s1s? Damn


Edit; I would love to find some Golden Goat S1s, the clone is good smoke.

I have a pack of CnC, sounds like I might have to make some F2s from those!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Edit; I would love to find some Golden Goat S1s, the clone is good smoke.
> 
> I have a pack of CnC, sounds like I might have to make some F2s from those!


I've got a couple packs of CnC & Jelly Pie. 
Those two could make an interesting chuck. 

Semi-inbred. 
Papa was a rolling stone...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Edit; I would love to find some Golden Goat S1s, the clone is good smoke.
> 
> I have a pack of CnC, sounds like I might have to make some F2s from those!


You might as well man


Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a couple packs of CnC & Jelly Pie.
> Those two could make an interesting chuck.
> 
> Semi-inbred.
> Papa was a rolling stone...


Those two could make some nice plants too


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 30, 2019)

Big thanks to my boi @dear-ol-thankful-grower


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 30, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Appreciate it big bro..
> 
> “Goofy Grandaddy” lol not to shabby. Wat bout
> Granddaddy’s grapes
> ...


Has to be Grandaddy's Grapes or Grandaddy's Grape Smugglers !


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 30, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Edit; I would love to find some Golden Goat S1s, the clone is good smoke.
> 
> I have a pack of CnC, sounds like I might have to make some F2s from those!


Irie Genetics just put out a golden goat s1.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Irie Genetics just put out a golden goat s1.


Shit looks fire on IG. Also posted a pic of his arise, wow, now I see what the deal is with that male of his.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys been awhile thought I'd drop buy, not growing any chuckers paradise gear atm but it's good to see people keep keeping on.
La kush cake


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2019)

6-17 are cracked , now PTowel for 24 . Hope to find a 9 week keeper .

Do you have any flowering pic of this strain@genuity
The DB pics in this thread made me want to pop them , but couldn’t find anything on this cross.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 30, 2019)

I am planning a few chucks for the next year or two, should be fun.


idlewilder said:


> Irie Genetics just put out a golden goat s1.


Thanks for the tip! 

Tent porn for you


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2019)

greenjambo said:


> Almost done. The Fade.........
> 
> View attachment 4271816
> High School Sweetheart x Mimosa ( a.k.a Hooch ) short pheno
> ...


@BigHornBuds


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 30, 2019)

Eagle scout male almost ready to bust.
Nothing special about him. He's here and just happens to be ready when the ladies are.
Gonna hit a cake n chem, a couple others and this sour butter x 88g13hp that smells like sweet pinesol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 30, 2019)

Goofy Grape #2 solo cup clone.S1's in the oven.Shes getting close.
 

Jelly Pie solo cup reversed clone. Grapey grape pheno.Full of S1's also.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 30, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4385446
> Group shot: 2 each of @THT ’s sour tangie F2 and LVTKx sour tangie, and @SSGrower ’s C99/Hickok Haze x cookies n chem, and graveyard whistler x cookies n chem.


I am calling c99/HH x CnC Cindys Haze Cream and am currently looking for a name on the GW x CnC two front runners are Morbidly Sweet and Dead Pipers Cookies courtesy @CoB_nUt .


SCJedi said:


> First time I read that someone made an F2 of CnC. I've been trying to get some to F2 and pass around since they appear to be gone forever according to Gu.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of your crosses!


If you want the CnC f3s or any of the crosses I made earlier this year (lucinda williams, graveyard whistler, oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger) pm me. And for clairity the f3 is @macsnax 's f2 female x greenpoint's s1 male. That male dusted the others as well.

Edit, gp's f1 not s1.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 30, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Edit; I would love to find some Golden Goat S1s, the clone is good smoke.


I'll find out where they came from. It's from a family member but he just moved from Montana into the mountains West of Denver so it may be a spell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Eagle scout male almost ready to bust.View attachment 4387364
> *Nothing special about him. He's here and just happens to be ready when the ladies are.*
> View attachment 4387365 View attachment 4387366


We all get lucky sometimes.


----------



## coppershot (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Dead Pipers Cookies courtesy @CoB_nUt .


Plus 1



SSGrower said:


> oregon huckleberry, red headed stranger


Sounds dope!


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I am calling c99/HH x CnC Cindys Haze Cream and am currently looking for a name on the GW x CnC two front runners are Morbidly Sweet and Dead Pipers Cookies courtesy @CoB_nUt


I like both of those names for the GW cross!


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2019)

Time 2 get chucked up
 
Gonna be one skinny cone....hahahaha


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 31, 2019)

Sunny D OG showing off outsideMaking seed from that Sin City Juice


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 31, 2019)

genuity said:


> Time 2 get chucked up
> View attachment 4387859
> Gonna be one skinny cone....hahahaha


Yah, like you are out of weed or something. LOL


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 31, 2019)

16/17 The one that didn’t pop is shaped like a rain drop (real pointy on one end) 
It was still good , just needed a lil more time
Got a name for this cross? 
Dessert Breath & Mimosas sounds like 
Real Housewives


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sunny D OG showing off outsideView attachment 4387870Making seed from that Sin City Juice


Those should be tasty creations right there!


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Time 2 get chucked up
> View attachment 4387859
> Gonna be one skinny cone....hahahaha


Nice.. . Hey are those zig zag cones sumthing new? Being in small town midwest we have very few varieties of skins or cones..
Unless i order online or drive 40 miles to head shop. But was raised on the zig zag orange skins, until they started making the zig zag ultra thin skins.. I gotta find them zig zag cones cause i see they are still thin paper. 
Another classic we had was the jb 1.5's to roll a phat one.. The bad thing tho its like rolling a j using newspaper its so thick..lol

But ive tried alot of blunt wraps or blunts and i think it totally ruins the flavor of ur bud.. Havnt found one id remotely buy again.. The vegan blunt wraps was just as nasty imo.. 

These days my choice go to for a joint is raw brand cones & zig zag ultra thin. Will look to buy sum of the ones u got tho..


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 1, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Nice.. . Hey are those zig zag cones sumthing new? Being in small town midwest we have very few varieties of skins or cones..
> Unless i order online or drive 40 miles to head shop. But was raised on the zig zag orange skins, until they started making the zig zag ultra thin skins.. I gotta find them zig zag cones cause i see they are still thin paper.
> Another classic we had was the jb 1.5's to roll a phat one.. The bad thing tho its like rolling a j using newspaper its so thick..lol
> 
> ...


If you know anyone with a 3d printer, there are plans available to print up a cone roller. Basically two different size cones to roll the paper around with a indent in the small side to set a crutch into before you roll it up and a couple little funnels to fill them with. The little cone is for 1/14 and the big one is for king size papers. Once you roll a couple you can make them pretty fast with any paper you like, I prefer Elements.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2794024


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)

Wake up, bitches! 

Cindy99 by @Opie1971 
I was worried they weren't going to finish before October, but these girls are hungry and plumping up fast! 
The buds are already starting to sway a bit in the breeze so I better get a head start building some bamboo cages for support. 
Those 3 gallon bags are tall & narrow which will make it extra fun. (not) 
Might have to experiment a little because I don't want to squeeze them too much. Gotta keep the middle open. 
Some of the lower branches that are noticeably shorter will get trimmed off today.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wake up, bitches!
> View attachment 4388164
> Cindy99 by @Opie1971
> I was worried they weren't going to finish before October, but these girls are hungry and plumping up fast!
> ...


Looking really good Chunky. I’ve got a couple about that size in 2g smartpots and I’ve got a couple that’s been topped twice and are about 7ft, they’re looking great so far. I picked out a nice pheno out of the same batch that I’m gonna pollinate with another female from the breeders pk, so they should be better than these.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wake up, bitches!
> View attachment 4388164
> Cindy99 by @Opie1971
> I was worried they weren't going to finish before October, but these girls are hungry and plumping up fast!
> ...


Have you found any pineapple yet?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Have you found any pineapple yet?


Not yet, but I haven't looked that hard. 

Got some stinky socks indoors -- and the white "hash tip" is a trip. 

CV Triple Nova S1


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 16/17 View attachment 4388034The one that didn’t pop is shaped like a rain drop (real pointy on one end) View attachment 4388037
> It was still good , just needed a lil more timeView attachment 4388038
> Got a name for this cross?
> Dessert Breath & Mimosas sounds like
> Real Housewives


Cocktail Breath
Dessert Juice
Dessert & Cocktails or Cocktail'd Dessert
Terp Cocktail
Sweet Breath Cocktail
Champagne'd Orange Sweets
Orange Fruit Breath

Just to toss out a few. I'll look into the DB lineage. I'm not hip. Just a lil word play and some lineage knowledge.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> 16/17 View attachment 4388034The one that didn’t pop is shaped like a rain drop (real pointy on one end) View attachment 4388037
> It was still good , just needed a lil more timeView attachment 4388038
> Got a name for this cross?
> Dessert Breath & Mimosas sounds like
> Real Housewives


I made 2 sets of these(2 different mom's same dad) like I did with dessert breath..
The first set got the name hooch(mom #9 group #1 dessert breath) 
You got the (#13 mom group #2 dessert breath) 

Only sent out 3 of the group #2 

But I don't think hooch fits


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> I made 2 sets of these(2 different mom's same dad) like I did with dessert breath..
> The first set got the name hooch(mom #9 group #1 dessert breath)
> You got the (#13 mom group #2 dessert breath)
> 
> ...


Nice , I probably got 20 Hooch too
Didn’t know they where so close.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 1, 2019)

Quick update on the Tangie x Sour Strawberry F1 - Picked a small sample tonight to see what I'm in for. Droolin...
I am really happy with this F1. The Tangie smells hit first...then some Sour Strawberry comes out afterwards. 
Smoke report coming soon....


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Nice.. . Hey are those zig zag cones sumthing new? Being in small town midwest we have very few varieties of skins or cones..
> Unless i order online or drive 40 miles to head shop. But was raised on the zig zag orange skins, until they started making the zig zag ultra thin skins.. I gotta find them zig zag cones cause i see they are still thin paper.
> Another classic we had was the jb 1.5's to roll a phat one.. The bad thing tho its like rolling a j using newspaper its so thick..lol
> 
> ...


They are new for my small town..
I'm a zig-zag man myself,gives the best taste for the bud.. & they roll up perfectly. 

But yeah these cones are the best for fatties,they make regular size also.
Them ultra thin took some time to get the rolling right(super slick) but when you get it right,it's like smoking pure buds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Quick update on the Tangie x Sour Strawberry F1 - Picked a small sample tonight to see what I'm in for. Droolin...
> I am really happy with this F1. The Tangie smells hit first...then some Sour Strawberry comes out afterwards.
> Smoke report coming soon.... View attachment 4388477


Looks like it's a killer smoke! Cheers


----------



## Houstini (Sep 2, 2019)

Didn’t know who else to turn to, just found this in my kids room


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Didn’t know who else to turn to, just found this in my kids room View attachment 4388537


 That a Weed Vape or a Nicotine one sorry i don't do Vape ? And how old is your kid ?


----------



## Houstini (Sep 2, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> That a Weed Vape or a Nicotine one sorry i don't do Vape ? And how old is your kid ?


Its lego. He’s 12


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 2, 2019)

It's a Lego like made from Lego blocks ?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 2, 2019)

You came to the right place .There is pause for concern .12 year old is way to damn old to have LEGO in the room still ! 

We should smoke and think on the next steps .


----------



## Houstini (Sep 2, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> You came to the right place .There is pause for concern .12 year old is way to damn old to have LEGO in the room still !
> 
> We should smoke and think on the next steps .


At least the death star and Xwing are still put together. I’ve probably got more in LEGO than I do seeds in the vault. And we have a ton of both.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> At least the death star and Xwing are still put together. I’ve probably got more in LEGO than I do seeds in the vault. And we have a ton of both.


I’m guessing you vape and this is a pseudo model of “what dad does.” Personally I never toked where my boys would see me, no matter what kids act like they do want to be who there parents are because it’s what they know. Like it or not he is interpreting what he sees, my personal feelings about this is that a 12 year old will be able to reason with you. Be frank and earnest, and if he doesn’t believe it was them your screwed. Hahahaha just kidding, all jokes aside the truth will set you free. He will have the right ideas if you share them that way, I’m thankful that I didn’t have that conversation till my boys were about out of high school. It was difficult and uncomfortable but was very liberating. I have since gotten remarried and had to have the talk much sooner than I would have liked with my step daughter but to my surprise she was more educated about it already and it was easier. Tough subject but the theme is becoming far more mainstream, not what it used to be, sort of blows my mind!


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Didn’t know who else to turn to, just found this in my kids room View attachment 4388537


That's all you see on t.v. e-cig this,ecig that.... vape blu...blah blah blah..

Or he see kids at school vapeing big clouds..
I see parents buy 15yr olds vape all the time around this place..


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2019)

Took one off my daughter last year @15yrs old. Lucky for me she really looks up to me and actually listens to me. I told her how stupid I thought it was, haven't seen another one since. I give my kids quite a bit of freedom and am their friend. They come talk to me about things most kids wouldn't mention to their parents, I really like that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Took one off my daughter last year @15yrs old. Lucky for me she really looks up to me and actually listens to me. I told her how stupid I thought it was, haven't seen another one since. I give my kids quite a bit of freedom and am their friend. They come talk to me about things most kids wouldn't mention to their parents, I really like that.


That's awesome! 

Being a parent is hard.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 2, 2019)

Carpe Diem my chuckers. 

I look in here and see 100k projects. Eagle Scout #3 pollen. Going to drop on some Alien OG, platinum cookies, cackleberry, and chocolate diesel x fire cookies from useful. Let’s go!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Being a parent is hard.


My dad was an asshole, told myself I would never been like that to my kids. Seems to be working out.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Carpe Diem my chuckers.
> 
> I look in here and see 100k projects. Eagle Scout #3 pollen. Going to drop on some Alien OG, platinum cookies, cackleberry, and chocolate diesel x fire cookies from useful. Let’s go!
> View attachment 4388609


A light bulb just went off . That's an awesome use for one of those sift shakers. That is the bottom to one right?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> A light bulb just went off . That's an awesome use for one of those sift shakers. That is the bottom to one right?


 A speedball silkscreen and a shadow box.....makes for a great keif catch as well as pollen seperator. The anthers and sepals don't make it thru the screen.

Hell,I think even those trim trays may even work.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 2, 2019)

15’x 10’ 12 feet tall and getting filled up  
Fireballs packing the resin in !  
La con x Neville’s haze starting to stack 
Ghost og x ( ghost x lemon cookies)
Starting to get funky


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> A speedball silkscreen and a shadow box.....makes for a great keif catch as well as pollen seperator. The anthers and sepals don't make it thru the screen.
> 
> Hell,I think even those trim trays may even work.


Ya the trim bin would work too. I'm actually doing the first spray on a reversal today, I'll try both and see what works better.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> A light bulb just went off . That's an awesome use for one of those sift shakers. That is the bottom to one right?


It’s just a jar lid. I don’t sift. I chuck it raw and dirty. Lol. 

This Eagle Scout male was beefy and had the widest leaves like gsc and took forever to open up. I also knocked up my cross from last season outdoor. Alpine citra = Blizzard bush x chinook haze. Sooo many beans coming.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> They are new for my small town..
> I'm a zig-zag man myself,gives the best taste for the bud.. & they roll up perfectly.
> 
> But yeah these cones are the best for fatties,they make regular size also.
> Them ultra thin took some time to get the rolling right(super slick) but when you get it right,it's like smoking pure buds.


 I totally agree with everything u stated. With bratwurst sized fingers like ive been told those thin papers are very slick, so true.. And with them being thin like u said just allows for the best taste imo too. 
The raw organic cones, the kalifa cones are pretty good too. Plus sum of proceeds wben u buy any raw products goes to helping others that arnt as fortunate.
The element brand cones aint bad either. I think they are real popular in uk and are made from rice if thinkn right. 
If supply is low like right now for me which suxs, but il use a small clean glass peice, if supply isnt a worry its definitely zig-zag thins or the raw cones. Both will give a good flavor. 
Thx dude enjoy ur pics and chucks.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> If you know anyone with a 3d printer, there are plans available to print up a cone roller. Basically two different size cones to roll the paper around with a indent in the small side to set a crutch into before you roll it up and a couple little funnels to fill them with. The little cone is for 1/14 and the big one is for king size papers. Once you roll a couple you can make them pretty fast with any paper you like, I prefer Elements.
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2794024


Thanks bro! Thats badass! Thanks4 the info


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> It’s just a jar lid. I don’t sift. I chuck it raw and dirty. Lol.
> 
> This Eagle Scout male was beefy and had the widest leaves like gsc and took forever to open up. I also knocked up my cross from last season outdoor. Alpine citra = Blizzard bush x chinook haze. Sooo many beans coming.


Very nice, I never got around to eagle scout but I've wondered how the cookie side came through on it. It was more of a yielder wasn't it?


----------



## genuity (Sep 3, 2019)

Trimmers treat
 
Pre-flower(fire & desire) filled virgin OCB 1 1/4 joint... rolled loosely for a faster evenly burning joint.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Trimmers treat
> View attachment 4389014
> Pre-flower(fire & desire) filled virgin OCB 1 1/4 joint... rolled loosely for a faster evenly burning joint.


Loose joints always burn better.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, I never got around to eagle scout but I've wondered how the cookie side came through on it. It was more of a yielder wasn't it?


If the ladies look anything like the dudes I got. It’ll yield pretty well. I got all males, but only popped three seeds. I just had a ton going on and pheno hunting other stuff. But still had to take a peek. I haven’t found anything in GP packs that really sucked for yield.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2019)

First up pot for 5 Black Gold F2s and 3 MonkeySkunk in veg. 

Copper Chem f2 male opening some flowers on deck! 

Copper Chem F2s 3 weeks and growing/stretching nicely and seems they will be bigger than average.

Looks like 5 more MonkeySkunk up in red Solos.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Loose joints always burn better.


Said the loose joint roller, meh!
You’re that fooker that burned my seat in high school, dropping the cherry! 
Hahahaha 
A medium to coarse grind with an even hand, really even by trimming paper to paper.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Said the loose joint roller, meh!
> You’re that fooker that burned my seat in high school, dropping the cherry!
> Hahahaha
> A medium to coarse grind with an even hand, really even by trimming paper to paper.


I was going to say...pesky burn holes. Or it goes out on ya when fishing or on the course. Need that tight, smooth roll. None of those dispo stuffed js that are packed so tight you never get a good draw and are just burning paper either.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2019)

Or worse, burns a hole in your favorite shirt or jeans!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Said the loose joint roller, meh!
> You’re that fooker that burned my seat in high school, dropping the cherry!
> Hahahaha
> A medium to coarse grind with an even hand, really even by trimming paper to paper.


Course grinds cause runners.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 3, 2019)

So unfortunately I’m not going to be chucking this season, as my only male is mimosa and I have way too many mimosa crosses in the vault already. Looking forward to post outdoor when I can run some heaters indoor. I’ll start with og/chem/sour types and work into some Alien gear through the winter. Should get some nice hunts and chucks from those.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 3, 2019)

Demo


----------



## Houstini (Sep 4, 2019)

Pot, it’s dank. Buddy’s chuck,Tutankhamen x (gg4x the cube) gonna be a yielder!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Course grinds cause runners.


Coarse grind doesn’t mean leaving chunks, just not ground to dust, since most people struggle with the “even hand” part. Machines don’t have the “touch” of evening out the roll. I was just teasing not trying to hurt your feelings bud, rolling is an art form! I personally don’t even prefer j’s but my old man wouldn’t smoke anything else and taught me how to do it right, including the “continental” which is the ubiquitous cone everyone loves. 
All due respect, but my joints don’t run! I’d be happy to share one with ya if it were possible


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Coarse grind doesn’t mean leaving chunks, just not ground to dust, since most people struggle with the “even hand” part. Machines don’t have the “touch” of evening out the roll. I was just teasing not trying to hurt your feelings bud, rolling is an art form! I personally don’t even prefer j’s but my old man wouldn’t smoke anything else and taught me how to do it right, including the “continental” which is the ubiquitous cone everyone loves.
> All due respect, but my joints don’t run! I’d be happy to share one with ya if it were possible


Thanks for the tips. 
I roll by the dozen, all uniform w/straight seams and zero overlap.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2019)

High oil% nugs get the loose roll,cause it helps limit the (resin lips)
Lower oil% nugs get a tighter roll,cause it helps limit (weed teeth)

Love this joint rolling conversation


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 4, 2019)

genuity said:


> High oil% nugs get the loose roll,cause it helps limit the (resin lips)
> Lower oil% nugs get a tighter roll,cause it helps limit (weed teeth)
> 
> Love this joint rolling conversation


Personally I don’t like either 
I buy 6 & 8 mm filters to roll with. 
My joints look like cigarettes.


----------



## genuity (Sep 4, 2019)

21 21 21

Fire & Desire #8 i believe

Rolled backwards/upside down reused tip..


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 4, 2019)

Group shot of the tent with @THT and @SSGrower ’s chucks. Day 2 post flip


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 4, 2019)

Gotta support the good guys.

When my J started running this weekend, I was asked if there was hash in it.

Nope, I just suck at rolling.


----------



## THT (Sep 4, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4389476
> Group shot of the tent with @THT and @SSGrower ’s chucks. Day 2 post flip



Awesome. looking great in there.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 4, 2019)

@Chunky Stool @macsnax 

Hash tips? Bleached tips?


----------



## macsnax (Sep 4, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Chunky Stool @macsnax
> 
> Hash tips? Bleached tips? View attachment 4389497View attachment 4389498View attachment 4389499View attachment 4389500View attachment 4389501


Hells if I know bro, lol. You running led's? That's the only way I know of hash tips forming??? Like I said I'm no expert on the matter, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 4, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Hells if I know bro, lol. You running led's? That's the only way I know of hash tips forming??? Like I said I'm no expert on the matter, lol.


I just @ you cause we were talking about it 2 weeks ago. N I didn’t have any to show then. 
It’s just a bleached tip. I think my theory is sound . I’m running HPS .


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Gotta support the good guys.
> View attachment 4389487
> When my J started running this weekend, I was asked if there was hash in it.
> 
> Nope, I just suck at rolling.


Thanks for the support! Very much appreciated my friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> When my J started running this weekend, I was asked if there was hash in it.
> 
> Nope, I just suck at rolling.


Sucketh no more ! 
https://www.amazon.com/Zig-Zag-Premium-70mm-Rolling-Machine/dp/B003JU93F6/ref=sr_1_16?crid=18PAVT86EFRNK&keywords=cigarette+rolling+machine&qid=1567638223&s=gateway&sprefix=cigarett,aps,175&sr=8-16


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

Genuity's Goofy Grape with S1 babies in the oven. The QB96 elites have brought out some color in the bracts. Can't see the beans because the nugs are too dark. Daytime temps never below 82f with decent airflow. She'll be taken at least 9 weeks to hopefully ensure more mature beans than not.
Can't wait to look thru these.
  Upskirt
 Baked bean in the window.

Solo cup love.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gmo x Swayze by @genuity doing it's thing outside in cali this was my keeper from my indoor run she's already covered in Frost


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2019)

Dessert Breath.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 6, 2019)

Just noticed about 50 seeds of (Plushberry x Golden Tiger) are almost ready, by the end of September Im hoping she's ready for harvest. If I find something like the GT with a 10 week flowering time I'm going to spend the next few years inbreeding it. My Golden Tiger mom gave me the best smoke I've had in the last 3 years; a dank honey comb cereal phenotype I'll be pollinating with my plushberry male, so (PB x GT) and (GT x PB) all to be ready for flowering by new years.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2019)

Houstini said:


> So unfortunately I’m not going to be chucking this season, as my only male is mimosa and I have way too many mimosa crosses in the vault already. Looking forward to post outdoor when I can run some heaters indoor. I’ll start with og/chem/sour types and work into some Alien gear through the winter. Should get some nice hunts and chucks from those.


Im working on reversing my lvtk, while I cant promise she'll produce pollen but if she does I can hit you up and let you get some if you want. It'll be a couple weeks till I know if she'll produce pollen or if it produces enough. Ill keep u updated if you want.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 6, 2019)

Anymore floozy's around?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 7, 2019)

They needed more support than I prepared to give them, (next time I will be prepared) but I am not disappointed. OBS, 8 weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> They needed more support than I prepared to give them, (next time I will be prepared) but I am not disappointed. OBS, 8 weeks.
> View attachment 4391048 View attachment 4391050


I just throw up a temporary bamboo frame when they do that. Netting would be nice, but it's not absolutely necessary. 
Maybe I can find an old pic...


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 7, 2019)

Coming along, LVTK x Sour Tangie 1 looks like it’s a dude. I’ll probably cut him out tomorrow. Cindy Haze Cream 1 looks to be a lady.


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2019)

More Dessert Breath. Stinks like bleach and moth balls with pine thrown in as a side salad.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 8, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4391258
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those plants are looking much better amigo, they look like they're going to take off.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2019)

Dropped 6 Honey Sundae seeds from @genuity in for a soak last night. I’m very excited to see what gems they hold.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 8, 2019)

Introducing Alpine Citra f1. Last years chuck. She’s Chemmie and pine and citrus with some nag champa. Grew out a small one indoors to see if her terp profile was worth it. Overall I am pleased. Got the stardawg chem note, the orange, and the pura vida floral hash. Rock solid inside. No intersex issues. Beats both parents to finish by 10 days. 

Mother. Blizzard bush purple #4
Father: chinook haze 

Bottom half of this branch is plumping with Eagle Scout beans.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 8, 2019)

iOS has this artificial background blurring thing, drives me nuts, here’s the better shot from last night.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2019)

Grape sato fem crosses are starting to flower out now. Dynoberry bites here, blkbry black d.o.g. x grape sato and showing resin much earlier than the c99s did so thats a plus.

Too early to get a smell plus I have a full size grape sato flowering out for smoke and once I touch her all I can smell is her scent for a while so hard to smell the dynoberry up front with her.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dropped 6 Honey Sundae seeds from @genuity in for a soak last night. I’m very excited to see what gems they hold.


Damn.... I forgot all about this chuck
 
Started to clean her up,set her on top of a tent for a short smoke break
& forgot all about her till I seen this post..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 9, 2019)

Extra crispy. Should be dry now...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)

Riding the storm out. (Lyrics for old people )
 
Cindy99 by @Opie1971


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

RIDERS ON THE STORM for us old hippie types


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Also dusted 2 Copper Chem F2s from @Amos Otis with a big fast strong and awesome Copper Chem F2 male pollen and also dusted a Bodhi Black Triangle.


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 9, 2019)

Here’s a couple of sisters to those. @Chunky Stool 
 
Not sure exactly how tall they are, but they’re over 8ft, and have been topped once. I should have topped them at least once more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> RIDERS ON THE STORM for us old hippie types


"Riders on the Storm" is a psychedelic rock song. According to Robby Krieger, it was inspired by "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend". Also, Jim Morrison mentions spree killer Billy Cook, in passing, during at least one interview. Cook killed six people, including a young family, while hitchhiking to California. In all likelihood, the Cook murders were inspiration for the song's lyric, "There's a killer on the road / His brain is squirming like a toad...if you give this man a ride/sweet family will die ..." "Riders on the Storm" is played in the E Dorian mode, and incorporates recordings of rain and thunder, along with Ray Manzarek's Fender Rhodes electric piano playing, which emulates the sound of rain. The song was recorded at the Doors Workshop in December 1970 with the assistance of Bruce Botnick, their longtime engineer, who was co-producing the recording sessions. Jim Morrison recorded his main vocals and then whispered the lyrics over them to create the echo effect. This was the last song recorded by the members of the Doors, according to Manzarek, as well as Morrison's last recorded song to be released in his lifetime. The single was released in 1971, shortly before Morrison's death, entering the Billboard Hot 100 the week ending July 3, 1971, the same week that Morrison died. Many incorrectly believe that this is the song longtime Doors producer Paul A. Rothchild disparaged as "cocktail music", precipitating his departure from the project. Rothchild actually applied this moniker to "Love Her Madly". Engineer Bruce Botnick was selected to produce the album instead.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn.... I forgot all about this chuck
> View attachment 4391948
> Started to clean her up,set her on top of a tent for a short smoke break
> & forgot all about her till I seen this post..


Question is....how long ago was that smoke break?


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Riders on the Storm" is a psychedelic rock song. According to Robby Krieger, it was inspired by "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend". Also, Jim Morrison mentions spree killer Billy Cook, in passing, during at least one interview. Cook killed six people, including a young family, while hitchhiking to California. In all likelihood, the Cook murders were inspiration for the song's lyric, "There's a killer on the road / His brain is squirming like a toad...if you give this man a ride/sweet family will die ..." "Riders on the Storm" is played in the E Dorian mode, and incorporates recordings of rain and thunder, along with Ray Manzarek's Fender Rhodes electric piano playing, which emulates the sound of rain. The song was recorded at the Doors Workshop in December 1970 with the assistance of Bruce Botnick, their longtime engineer, who was co-producing the recording sessions. Jim Morrison recorded his main vocals and then whispered the lyrics over them to create the echo effect. This was the last song recorded by the members of the Doors, according to Manzarek, as well as Morrison's last recorded song to be released in his lifetime. The single was released in 1971, shortly before Morrison's death, entering the Billboard Hot 100 the week ending July 3, 1971, the same week that Morrison died. Many incorrectly believe that this is the song longtime Doors producer Paul A. Rothchild disparaged as "cocktail music", precipitating his departure from the project. Rothchild actually applied this moniker to "Love Her Madly". Engineer Bruce Botnick was selected to produce the album instead.


Love me some Rhodes piano. Also, wurlee (Wurlitzer).


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Riders on the Storm" is a psychedelic rock song. According to Robby Krieger, it was inspired by "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend". Also, Jim Morrison mentions spree killer Billy Cook, in passing, during at least one interview. Cook killed six people, including a young family, while hitchhiking to California. In all likelihood, the Cook murders were inspiration for the song's lyric, "There's a killer on the road / His brain is squirming like a toad...if you give this man a ride/sweet family will die ..." "Riders on the Storm" is played in the E Dorian mode, and incorporates recordings of rain and thunder, along with Ray Manzarek's Fender Rhodes electric piano playing, which emulates the sound of rain. The song was recorded at the Doors Workshop in December 1970 with the assistance of Bruce Botnick, their longtime engineer, who was co-producing the recording sessions. Jim Morrison recorded his main vocals and then whispered the lyrics over them to create the echo effect. This was the last song recorded by the members of the Doors, according to Manzarek, as well as Morrison's last recorded song to be released in his lifetime. The single was released in 1971, shortly before Morrison's death, entering the Billboard Hot 100 the week ending July 3, 1971, the same week that Morrison died. Many incorrectly believe that this is the song longtime Doors producer Paul A. Rothchild disparaged as "cocktail music", precipitating his departure from the project. Rothchild actually applied this moniker to "Love Her Madly". Engineer Bruce Botnick was selected to produce the album instead.


He was probably sober when he wrote it. 

Used the EV-676 mic for L.A. Woman.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Question is....how long ago was that smoke break?


6+ months I'm thinking..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4391997
> Here’s a couple of sisters to those. @Chunky Stool
> View attachment 4391996
> Not sure exactly how tall they are, but they’re over 8ft, and have been topped once. I should have topped them at least once more.


Nice!
Mine are still in 3 gallon bags.
I think they were only topped once but I did it differently depending on how the plant was growing.
If the plant was tall and lanky, I snipped the main stem taking a few branches off the top.
If the plant was relatively short, I just took the tip.

The goal was to keep them all the same height but they still varied quite a bit.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "Riders on the Storm" is a psychedelic rock song. According to Robby Krieger, it was inspired by "(Ghost) Riders in the Sky: A Cowboy Legend". Also, Jim Morrison mentions spree killer Billy Cook, in passing, during at least one interview. Cook killed six people, including a young family, while hitchhiking to California. In all likelihood, the Cook murders were inspiration for the song's lyric, "There's a killer on the road / His brain is squirming like a toad...if you give this man a ride/sweet family will die ..." "Riders on the Storm" is played in the E Dorian mode, and incorporates recordings of rain and thunder, along with Ray Manzarek's Fender Rhodes electric piano playing, which emulates the sound of rain. The song was recorded at the Doors Workshop in December 1970 with the assistance of Bruce Botnick, their longtime engineer, who was co-producing the recording sessions. Jim Morrison recorded his main vocals and then whispered the lyrics over them to create the echo effect. This was the last song recorded by the members of the Doors, according to Manzarek, as well as Morrison's last recorded song to be released in his lifetime. The single was released in 1971, shortly before Morrison's death, entering the Billboard Hot 100 the week ending July 3, 1971, the same week that Morrison died. Many incorrectly believe that this is the song longtime Doors producer Paul A. Rothchild disparaged as "cocktail music", precipitating his departure from the project. Rothchild actually applied this moniker to "Love Her Madly". Engineer Bruce Botnick was selected to produce the album instead.


C'mon Amos...drop the mic! Well told.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> 6+ months I'm thinking..


Lol


----------



## Houstini (Sep 9, 2019)

The Wurlitzer kicks ass in Riders of the storm, gotta say I’m a big fan of the Hammond B3 though personally.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2019)

"lively up yourself, and don't be no drag"

Such a great lyric in my opinion. 

It's even better when I imagine Joe Pesci singing it "lively up yourself you stupid motherfucker"


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2019)

Houstini said:


> The Wurlitzer kicks ass in Riders of the storm, gotta say I’m a big fan of the Hammond B3 though personally.
> [/MEDIA]


I'm partial to Augie's Vox organ @ 1:40.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> C'mon Amos...drop the mic! Well told.


Yeah, man, copy and paste is an art !


----------



## klx (Sep 9, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel (Super Silver Haze x Black Domina) x Goofy Grape. I have 3/6 females just going into flower today.

 

Here is the SBA mum reversed with the sacks just about ready to gift some (hopefully) viable pollen


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 9, 2019)

@genuity any idea what happened over at the other CP? I havent been able to log on for a spell.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2019)

Hammond Garth The Band


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @genuity any idea what happened over at the other CP? I havent been able to log on for a spell.


Not my site,not for me to worry about...

But these Miel de Regaliz is about to get 10-14 days veg & flowered in a earth box filled with coco loco.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not my site,not for me to worry about...


No worries, I just knew you moderated there. Sorry to cross pollinate


----------



## genuity (Sep 10, 2019)

G43 roots & goofy grape & girly drinks seedlings
 

Fire & Desire 
 
Skunk like smells,soft fruit like smoke,unfinished joints with strong highs..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> No worries, I just knew you moderated there. Sorry to cross pollinate


Its back online, certificate expired but its now fixed.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 10, 2019)

Day 71 of the goofy grape cross w/GDP. Smells like juicy fruit gum // grapes and green apples. Still flushing her out.Rock hard Nugs. I’m really pushing here to her max Potential. I been misting her with water just because I’m seeing bananas shooting out. 

As far as picking a name I’m digging “Juicy Grape “


----------



## nc208 (Sep 10, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4392531
> Day 71 of the goofy grape cross w/GDP. Smells like juicy fruit gum // grapes and green apples. Still flushing her out.Rock hard Nugs. I’m really pushing here to her max Potential. I been misting her with water just because I’m seeing bananas shooting out.
> 
> As far as picking a name I’m digging “Juicy Grape “


Grand Daddy's Grapes, Gramps Grapes are also other good choices.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Grand Daddy's Grapes, Gramps Grapes are also other good choices.


Hell Yeah Gramps Grapes


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2019)

Grapedaddy C


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn.... I forgot all about this chuck
> View attachment 4391948
> Started to clean her up,set her on top of a tent for a short smoke break
> & forgot all about her till I seen this post..


Ha, 6 out of 6 popped and are into dirt after a 24 hour soak and 12 hours in a wet paper towel.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Grapedaddy C


Grapedaddy C sounds dope. I like


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2019)

@genuity , are there any more of the floozy's available? Surprise of this round, bout to harvest one female out of a pack, burnt the others up accidentally. Finishes quick, grows easy and the early tester nug is potent AF. Not sure if its the cake or the swayze, but that cross is special, Im tellin ya, comin from a potency guy. Don't see it at your place, had to ask. Make more, please.


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @genuity , are there any more of the floozy's available? Surprise of this round, bout to harvest one female out of a pack, burnt the others up accidentally. Finishes quick, grows easy and the early tester nug is potent AF. Not sure if its the cake or the swayze, but that cross is special, Im tellin ya, comin from a potency guy. Don't see it at your place, had to ask. Make more, please.


Yup,just hit me up...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks red-gonna be a frosty fall & winter


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 11, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks red-gonna be a frosty fall & winterView attachment 4393032


Thank you my friend, enjoy!


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 11, 2019)

Where to get some these chucker seeds?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2019)

Www.Chuckersgear.com


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 11, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Where to get some these chucker seeds?


Great lakes genetics 
DC seed exchange


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 11, 2019)

All the plants have been sexed I had 4 dudes and 4 ladies. Remaining are Cindy’s Haze Cream from @SSGrower (outer 2), and Sour Tangie F2 from @THT (center). LVTK x sour tangie and Graveyard Whistler x CnC have been chopped. Both of those strains were already getting a bit loud at the time of chop.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 12, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you my friend, enjoy!


Hey Red, might b a dum question but where do i find the selections from 313 seeds? Thx 4 ur time


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 12, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Hey Red, might b a dum question but where do i find the selections from 313 seeds? Thx 4 ur time


Great Lakes Genetics carries them.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 12, 2019)

I have seven two-packs of Nigerian Sunshine x Granny Skunk freebies to hand out. Each pack comes with one puck from the Nigerian leaning mom and one puck of Blue Moon Rocks BX2 leaning mom. 

No cookies, no chem, no gas just good old school smoke.

First come first served but domestic shipping only. PM if interested.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 12, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4393226
> All the plants have been sexed I had 4 dudes and 4 ladies. Remaining are Cindy’s Haze Cream from @SSGrower (outer 2), and Sour Tangie F2 from @THT (center). LVTK x sour tangie and Graveyard Whistler x CnC have been chopped. Both of those strains were already getting a bit loud at the time of chop.


Didnt realize you started the gwxcnc as well! I take it they were dudes but if you have any pics Id appreciate seeing them. The CHC looks like doubble serrations will start soon, this is a trait I was trying to target as the male cnc was selected because of it. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 12, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Didnt realize you started the gwxcnc as well! I take it they were dudes but if you have any pics Id appreciate seeing them. The CHC looks like doubble serrations will start soon, this is a trait I was trying to target as the male cnc was selected because of it.
> Thanks for posting.


Ive seen that double serrated leaves on my last grow. Along with the dbl serrated leaves, it had small buds that formed on water leaves also. Plus they had crystal formation during veg. Was sum good stuff and one il remember for a while.. It was from 9lb hammer x Chernobyl. 
Good luck dude


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have seven two-packs of Nigerian Sunshine x Granny Skunk freebies to hand out. Each pack comes with one puck from the Nigerian leaning mom and one puck of Blue Moon Rocks BX2 leaning mom.
> 
> No cookies, no chem, no gas just good old school smoke.
> 
> First come first served but domestic shipping only. PM if interested.


Man id be up to any of ur genetics ur willing to share? If theyre spoken for its no biggy bro. Thats why i say this group is so kool. Bunch of great growers, and good people willing to share and help others.. So regardless if u still got em or not thanks alot dude for helping other growers. Karma allways finds its way to return the good deed. So nice gesture dude and appreciate ur offer..


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 12, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Didnt realize you started the gwxcnc as well! I take it they were dudes but if you have any pics Id appreciate seeing them. The CHC looks like doubble serrations will start soon, this is a trait I was trying to target as the male cnc was selected because of it.
> Thanks for posting.


Yep I ran two of the Graveyard Whistler x cnc crosses but they were both dudes. Let me see if I can isolate them in the last group shot I took prior to chop.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 12, 2019)

Here they are @SSGrower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2019)

Grape sato crosses coming through in the resin production department. It's always nice seeing the frost start early on, makes it a little easier to sleep at night, lol. 

orangeberry smoothie
  

dynoberry bites


----------



## gwheels (Sep 13, 2019)

Eso Seeds...I am testing Welchie, Orangeberry Smoothie (OBSM) and Dynoberry Bites(DBB) All of them wonderfully terpy different. They will be FIRE.


In the tote above OBSM to the right and DBB to the left. The OBSM smells like full on orange. My bloom room smells like orange from the pair.
DBB has a subtle berry and vanilla cake aroma. day 36 of 12-12. I have corrected the imbalance that caused the leaf discoloration and am running 750 TDS megacrop currently.

The welchies are in coco. 1 in a 6.5 gallon autopot and the other 3 gallon coco hand water. These are very recent to the bloom room. I vegged them a couple extra weeks to get them to have a bit more area.
The stem rub on welchie is like a diesel/airplane glue smell with a hint of sweet cake.
 

I love this OBSM it is just one giant cola.


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2019)

Girly drink & goofy grape 
 
About ready for bigger pots,more veg time & new lights..


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Girly drink & goofy grape
> View attachment 4393854
> About ready for bigger pots,more veg time & new lights..


Sounds like some heat.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

GW x CnC
@SSGrower


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

Haze99 x PBK/HH
@BigHornBuds


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

OranJones 
@thenotsoesoteric


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Sounds like some heat.


Looking for a male to hit this Gelato 43...


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 13, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4394077 View attachment 4394078
> GW x CnC
> @SSGrower


Hopefully you get a lady. Expect some funk!


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 13, 2019)

Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG 

This looks real close to being mature. How this bean look to you guys?


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG
> 
> This looks real close to being mature. How this bean look to you guys?View attachment 4394167


I give it a shot. Good luck


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 13, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG
> 
> This looks real close to being mature. How this bean look to you guys?View attachment 4394167


Looks like a good bean to me


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looking for a male to hit this Gelato 43...


I feel you man I’m lookin for a stud to hit this head stash with


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Hopefully you get a lady. Expect some funk!


Hell yeah that b dope..


----------



## THT (Sep 13, 2019)

Useful's Bag of Oranges X Crockett's Sour Strawberries


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 13, 2019)

THT said:


> Useful's Bag of Oranges X Crockett's Sour Strawberries
> View attachment 4394187 View attachment 4394188 View attachment 4394190


Looking good and frosty, how does it smell?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 13, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4394077 View attachment 4394078
> GW x CnC
> @SSGrower


^^^^Y'all f'n rock (@chiefer888 )
Thanks for poppin them.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 13, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> ^^^^Y'all f'n rock (@chiefer888 )
> Thanks for poppin them.


I'm looking those indy leaves on the gw x cnc


----------



## THT (Sep 13, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> how does it smell?


one is almost all BoO, and the other, almost all Sour Straw. Both smell great and loud but the BoO leaner is a bit louder.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m planning on using Tha Melon, curious what I’ll run with it, I have a few 3 bean freebies of josh d og, crumbled lime, and a single bean of skullcap. Also have an alien grouping, an NL group, and a bunch of Bodhi. Only hard thing will be timing and choices


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 14, 2019)

Had to Pop more of these GDP x Goofy grape


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 14, 2019)

The German rate it the Shhhh. 
Just check out the tail on these little champs


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 14, 2019)

Lavender aura (bodhi) x gods blue diesel (Jordan of the islands)
She still has a ways to go, smells like Bodhi’s wookie. 7 gallons of soil.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 14, 2019)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Lavender aura (bodhi) x gods blue diesel (Jordan of the islands)
> She still has a ways to go, smells like Bodhi’s wookie. 7 gallons of soil.
> View attachment 4394476
> View attachment 4394477
> View attachment 4394478


Interesting cross! I grew a couple God's blue diesels. One was the craziest combo of mouth coating pepper and lots of blueberry. She was special.

Looking good!


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 14, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Interesting cross! I grew a couple God's blue diesels. One was the craziest combo of mouth coating pepper and lots of blueberry. She was special.
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks boss, yeh the gods blue diesel can have some great blueberry type smells (first strain I ever vaped and was so tasty ) bodhi’s lavender aura is outstanding!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4394489


Love when those pop up.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 15, 2019)

Nice lazy Sunday here, Dulce Cherry Punch f2. Sweet fruity lip smacking goodness.
@genuity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2019)

Hard to see but the dark spot is a mature seed from 3 month old grape sato pollen on a female seeds c99. Cant wait to pop a few.
 

The c99 is exactly what folks said it'd be, great smells chunky buds but not looking to be the strongest stone but I got a lvtk reversing thatll fix that hopefully.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2019)

DDB f2's on the way and some DDB pollen collection. The trim bin seems to works pretty good, I was rolling the flowers across the screen with a paintbrush. #dontdothatshitwithabreeze


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hard to see but the dark spot is a mature seed from 3 month old grape sato pollen on a female seeds c99. Cant wait to pop a few.
> View attachment 4394916
> 
> The c99 is exactly what folks said it'd be, great smells chunky buds but not looking to be the strongest stone but I got a lvtk reversing thatll fix that hopefully.


Sounds like a winner!


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> DDB f2's on the way and some DDB pollen collection. The trim bin seems to works pretty good, I was rolling the flowers across the screen with a paintbrush. #dontdothatshitwithabreeze
> 
> View attachment 4394930 View attachment 4394931 View attachment 4394932 View attachment 4394933


Sweet! Have you had success with pollen storage for using at a later date?


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Sweet! Have you had success with pollen storage for using at a later date?


Absolutely, you just need to let it dry out for a few days on some paper before storing. I used to only store pollen in the freezer, but have switched up to the fridge and I think I like it better.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> DDB f2's on the way and some DDB pollen collection. The trim bin seems to works pretty good, I was rolling the flowers across the screen with a paintbrush. #dontdothatshitwithabreeze
> 
> View attachment 4394930 View attachment 4394931 View attachment 4394932 View attachment 4394933


Ive actually thought about having a tent of females and put in a couple fans on full blast closing the tent and blowing in a bunch of pollen. Have fans set up so the wind cyclones around, lol. Just see if that lazy way would give good returns, lol.


----------



## THT (Sep 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just see if that lazy way would give good returns, lol.


Oh yeah this works all too well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2019)

THT said:


> Oh yeah this works all too well.


Lmao, thats good to know! Gonna have to try it some day.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive actually thought about having a tent of females and put in a couple fans on full blast closing the tent and blowing in a bunch of pollen. Have fans set up so the wind cyclones around, lol. Just see if that lazy way would give good returns, lol.


Ive seen people do it that way. Not in a tent but a room. Power full hand held fans blasting wind on ladys. I beleave theyd feed the pollen threw back of fan so it wood suck pollen off like a plastic spoon and spit it out on plants. Lol. 
I think ive seen subcool do it in past weed nerd episodes.. Good luck


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive actually thought about having a tent of females and put in a couple fans on full blast closing the tent and blowing in a bunch of pollen. Have fans set up so the wind cyclones around, lol. Just see if that lazy way would give good returns, lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh ya you can def pollinate with fans, lol.
> A couple fans on the floor pointing up at an angle helps keep the pollen in circulation too. Are you talking using fans vs painting the pollen on? I think my favorite way is the old hold the male over and tap, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2019)

Not vs but just as another way. I prefer to paint on pollen too but the kid in me would like to do the pollinate via mini tornados or tornadoes?! Lmao


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not vs but just as another way. I prefer to paint on pollen too but the kid in me would like to do the pollinate via mini tornados or tornadoes?! Lmao


You know a couple industrial air movers will get it done, lol.


----------



## THT (Sep 15, 2019)

Sour tangie x sour tangie #1
 

Sour tangie x sour tangie #2


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 15, 2019)

Heres a couple of the "Orange Julius" F1's (Mothers Milk x Mimosa) getting flipped to 12/12 today to make some F2's to hunt through for an S1 candidate. If I had to guess, I'd believe these two to be the girls.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 15, 2019)

THT said:


> Sour tangie x sour tangie #1
> View attachment 4395084
> 
> Sour tangie x sour tangie #2
> View attachment 4395087


Looks good, how did she yield?


----------



## THT (Sep 15, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Looks good, how did she yield?


Keeping in mind- 12/12 from seed, in a 5 gal bucket with 3 other plants, in a 2x3 tent with another 4 girls, under about 200watts of quantum boards, and plus or minus some trim, stems, and whatever quantity of each I've smoked, and a sample or two along the way... whew

#1 is about 34 grams
#2 is about 17 grams


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Absolutely, you just need to let it dry out for a few days on some paper before storing. I used to only store pollen in the freezer, but have switched up to the fridge and I think I like it better.


Why’s that??


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2019)

A dragonsblood f3 x erkle bx that I made from Bodhi’s stock . Awesome blood sap and pinkish pistils on this lady but mediocre trichombs.


genuity said:


> Not my site,not for me to worry about...
> 
> But these Miel de Regaliz is about to get 10-14 days veg & flowered in a earth box filled with coco loco.
> View attachment 4392273


I feel like there is a story here . Did homey really gank the chuckers paradise name from you and name a forum ....


----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Why’s that??


I just fell there's less risk. And pollen will actually keep quite a while in the fridge. I use a few layers of protection, no where near the condensation issues to worry about vs freezing, IMO.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I just fell there's less risk. And pollen will actually keep quite a while in the fridge. I use a few layers of protection, no where near the condensation issues to worry about vs freezing, IMO.


Fo-sho fo-sho. I was just curious. These little tip n tricks go along way..cheers


----------



## macsnax (Sep 16, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Fo-sho fo-sho. I was just curious. These little tip n tricks go along way..cheers


It's just my preference, freezing works too.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not my site,not for me to worry about...
> 
> But these Miel de Regaliz is about to get 10-14 days veg & flowered in a earth box filled with coco loco.
> View attachment 4392273


Pictured here is, yes, a shitty little plant. It is a reveg of the MdR late comer from this spring indoor run. It was finished outside, and after harvest left its own devices. Underfed, rootbond, and certainly not anywehere near the south american climate of its heritage. Temps are now hitting low 50's mid 40's at night, mid 70s during the day, humidity in the 20-30 range. 
What's not to see? Any indication of intersex.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2019)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4395201
> A dragonsblood f3 x erkle bx that I made from Bodhi’s stock . Awesome blood sap and pinkish pistils on this lady but mediocre trichombs.
> 
> I feel like there is a story here . Did homey really gank the chuckers paradise name from you and name a forum ....


Lol...(that name has been free since 2015... all I wanted was the logo)
I don't know to this day...(all it did was make my gmail blow up)
&
It's like the cannabis version of this movie


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2019)

@genuity ,


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 16, 2019)

A huge shout out to @SC JEDI from Synergy Genetics for being so kind to help me out with a couple pacs of his xtra genetics! A good dude guy that is a man if his word. So thanks again @SCJedi for all u did 4 me!


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 16, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> A huge shout out to @SC JEDI from Synergy Genetics for being so kind to help me out with a couple pacs of his xtra genetics! A good dude guy that is a man if his word. So thanks again @SCJedi for all u did 4 me!View attachment 4395494


No sweat man, thanks for the props and keep me posted on how they do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> A huge shout out to @SC JEDI from Synergy Genetics for being so kind to help me out with a couple pacs of his xtra genetics! A good dude guy that is a man if his word. So thanks again


Good sauce ! The payback is to grow and show 'em. [ then smoke 'em ]


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Good sauce ! The payback is to grow and show 'em. [ then smoke 'em ]


For sure will do.. Bound to be sum . Am excited to see what theyll do.. But thx dude enjoy ur pics also..


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2019)

@Joedank are these (fireballs x lemon cookies) fems?
Not sure if you told me already.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> @Joedank are these (fireballs x lemon cookies) fems?
> Not sure if you told me already.


Nope regs . Lemon cookies is from golden lion genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2019)

Lvtk fully reversed and balling up. Hopefully she is a giver of pollen.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 17, 2019)

One of the lowers on the fireballs wow gen this lady brings the heat !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2019)

Dynoberry tester, throwing colas of raspberry funk
She flowers out a bit different than either of her mothers, both grape sato and blk dog threw more chunky less spear like buds.
Grape sato in fade mode, smells so good


----------



## hillbill (Sep 17, 2019)

A very nice and pollenated Copper Chem f2 has thrown nanners from several buds and has left the tent. Damnit.
First Copper Chem f2 or f1 do that here.

5 Black Gold F2s are in day 2 along with 3 Space Monkey x DNA Sleeskunk and 5 more of these in veg just up potted.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2019)

This came from an outdoor plant,that came from a part of the yard I toss spent seeds..
 
Smells of chocolate/coffee with a dark honey type smell.. almost like molasses.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Sep 17, 2019)

What are some of the most prominent phenos Goofy Grape has to offer?


----------



## klx (Sep 17, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> What are some of the most prominent phenos Goofy Grape has to offer?


I had 2 phenos - one was purple, no side branching, smaller yield, slow veg, smelled grapey. Other one was green, lots of side branching and frosty with less smell.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 18, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4395320
> @genuity ,


Watcha got there???


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 18, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Watcha got there???


Dessert Breath #13 x Mimosa


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> What are some of the most prominent phenos Goofy Grape has to offer?


I had a nice range of phenos,more purples/orange smells than funky ones.
Growing more now to get a better look.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> I had a nice range of phenos,more purples/orange smells than funky ones.
> Growing more now to get a better look.


She does well outdoors too. So far she is very resistant to PM. Mine has a very purple bud with Orange Candy Taste, reeks of skunk and orange peels outdoors. Not very resistant to bugs however, although I found a couple wild praying mantis living in it now which was cool to find.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2019)

nc208 said:


> She does well outdoors too. So far she is very resistant to PM. Mine has a very purple bud with Orange Candy Taste, reeks of skunk and orange peels outdoors. Not very resistant to bugs however, although I found a couple wild praying mantis living in it now which was cool to find.
> 
> View attachment 4396931


My brothers mimosas outside have been hit hard by bugs. They like the fruity strains!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2019)

If the bugs like them, then you that they are good!


----------



## SFnone (Sep 19, 2019)

i'm seeing a lot of bees and wasps all over this one. She's a crystal skull gal from snowhigh. Xing with several uptown brown males.
 
Also making f2s of lucky dog's double krush in a seperate area. If properly grown, i think these buds might just glow in the dark.
 
One more, trying to preserve this strain i got from a friend years ago. Supposedely mendo purps sativa leaner x white widow. Grown from the few seeds i found in the flowers he gave me. Some of the best weed i've ever had... crazy creeper high that lasted for hours and had an intense spine tingling magnetic feel and very heady slow-dive, dissolving mental effect. Hopefully get something good out of these half-cooked seeds...


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Dessert Breath #13 x Mimosa


Sounds dank


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 20, 2019)

Lights Out


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2019)

Some folks just about stepped on male I had at vacant lot nearby. First day and someone has to look at that land. First in over a year. Plant moved.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 20, 2019)

Update on my sour tangie and Cindy haze cream progress.


----------



## THT (Sep 20, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4397257
> Update on my sour tangie and Cindy haze cream progress.


Any smells coming off the Sour T yet? They look like they are ready to throw trichs.


----------



## THT (Sep 20, 2019)

SFnone said:


> Xing with several uptown brown males


Finally someone mentions this strain. Why isn't there more demand for this strain? Why aren't more people talking about it? Do people just not know how amazing the NYC Piff is? Looking forward to the crosses. I'm doing the same right now except its full steam ahead.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 20, 2019)

THT said:


> Any smells coming off the Sour T yet? They look like they are ready to throw trichs.


I’ll do a little scratch n sniff when I look in on them and report back.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2019)

I heard the word but it means nothing to me, piff?


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 21, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I heard the word but it means nothing to me, piff?


Synonym for good shit.


----------



## THT (Sep 21, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I heard the word but it means nothing to me, piff?





Shua1991 said:


> Synonym for good shit.


It refers to a *specific* strain that was being sold in and around NYC in the late 90's early 2000's (and still being sold today from what people say). Yes, the word got used and abused and ultimately it is used now to describe good weed. 
More importantly, there is an absolutely killer haze strain, above all other hazes in my opinion, that is the reason this word piff came about. I have come to the conclusion that most people haven't seen this stuff. If they had, the stores would be full of it, the threads would be on fire with talk about it, and more people would recognize that even by today's standards, this strain is in a league of its own, on the highest shelf.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2019)

Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (HID lights off) 

Our weather has been rainy & cool just like last year, which is a major bummer when you're in late flower. 
I brought six plants indoors and the remaining three were so infested with bud rot that I tossed them in the compost bin. 
Pretty sure it's because I trimmed them to have large buds instead of a lot of popcorn. 
Big mistake. 
I gave some seeds to a buddy who is growing them outdoors with minimal pruning and he has zero bud rot. 
In other words, this has been a learning experience. 

Insect activity is minimal; never had to treat them for pests. 

I fucking hate bud rot...


----------



## macsnax (Sep 21, 2019)

THT said:


> It refers to a *specific* strain that was being sold in and around NYC in the late 90's early 2000's (and still being sold today from what people say). Yes, the word got used and abused and ultimately it is used now to describe good weed.
> More importantly, there is an absolutely killer haze strain, above all other hazes in my opinion, that is the reason this word piff came about. I have come to the conclusion that most people haven't seen this stuff. If they had, the stores would be full of it, the threads would be on fire with talk about it, and more people would recognize that even by today's standards, this strain is in a league of its own, on the highest shelf.


Riot still talks about piff quite a bit. I've never had the chance, but I will def keep my eye out for it.


----------



## THT (Sep 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I will def keep my eye out for it.


I am currently working with Uptown Brown from Top Dawg seeds - by early next year I will have at least some F2's and a few different F1's with this strain. I plan to make uptown brown a permanent part of my grow room so you wont have to look far.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 21, 2019)

Chucked in paradise
 
Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (HID lights off)
> View attachment 4397700
> Our weather has been rainy & cool just like last year, which is a major bummer when you're in late flower.
> I brought six plants indoors and the remaining three were so infested with bud rot that I tossed them in the compost bin.
> ...


I really hate to hear that man. It was that way here last year, but totally opposite so far this year. No rain for almost a month, none to speak of anyhow.
Keep us posted on what ya have left. What kind of smell are ya getting from them?


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 21, 2019)

THT said:


> I am currently working with Uptown Brown from Top Dawg seeds - by early next year I will have at least some F2's and a few different F1's with this strain. I plan to make uptown brown a permanent part of my grow room so you wont have to look far.


What’s the smoke like on the Uptown Brown? I assume pretty heady.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 21, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucked in paradise
> View attachment 4397730
> Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG


Those beans look good. Should be some nice terps to be found in those.


----------



## genuity (Sep 21, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucked in paradise
> View attachment 4397730
> Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG


Chucked in paradise. Action/comedy

Staring @Buck5050 @genuity @chiefer888 @Bob Bichen @Opie1971 @Chunky Stool @DST @macsnax @BigHornBuds @burt Reynolds & many more..

This action pack comedy is sure to set 2019 off in the right way..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 21, 2019)

Fuck I missed the headliner!!!

Chucked & Shucked.
   
Solo Cup Love 2019 edition.

edit* Forgot one.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## coreywebster (Sep 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Chucked in paradise. Action/comedy
> View attachment 4397772
> Staring @Buck5050 @genuity @chiefer888 @Bob Bichen @Opie1971 @Chunky Stool @DST @macsnax @BigHornBuds @burt Reynolds & many more..
> 
> This action pack comedy is sure to set 2019 off in the right way..


Not to be mistaken for the similarly titled Cucked in paradise , that's a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 21, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Not to be mistaken for the similarly titled Cucked in paradise , that's a whole different kettle of fish.


You know pollen is nothing more than flower jizz...


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 21, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucked in paradise
> View attachment 4397730
> Sin City Juice x Sunny D OG


Dope chuck. Sounds like Some good Aromas coming off that’s chuck due to the sunny d Og


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 21, 2019)

THT said:


> It refers to a *specific* strain that was being sold in and around NYC in the late 90's early 2000's (and still being sold today from what people say). Yes, the word got used and abused and ultimately it is used now to describe good weed.
> More importantly, there is an absolutely killer haze strain, above all other hazes in my opinion, that is the reason this word piff came about. I have come to the conclusion that most people haven't seen this stuff. If they had, the stores would be full of it, the threads would be on fire with talk about it, and more people would recognize that even by today's standards, this strain is in a league of its own, on the highest shelf.


There are sum decent hazes out there and i agree with ur old skool strains. But from my over 20 yrs of growing many strains, including haze crosses. Haze are usually decent but growing boy sum are a pain in ass.. Finicky, and long flowering usually.. At least the ones ive grown. But its just my opinion but there's alot better strains out there all tho haze is bad.. But good luck on finding ur special one.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## THT (Sep 21, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> There are sum decent hazes out there and i agree with ur old skool strains. But from my over 20 yrs of growing many strains, including haze crosses. Haze are usually decent but growing boy sum are a pain in ass.. Finicky, and long flowering usually.. At least the ones ive grown. But its just my opinion but there's alot better strains out there all tho haze is bad.. But good luck on finding ur special one.


I have to agree that comparing any of the other Haze's, there is a lot better stuff. I am currently running, Super Silver Haze, Amnesia Haze, Kali Mist, and NL5/Haze, none of them even come close to touching the Uptown. Calling uptown 'haze' doesn't do it justice.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 21, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4397942


The Floozy is a very nice strain and it's one of my wife's favourites to smoke. Easily the most vigorous plant in my room, and it puts out very respectable weight. 

Gen did an amazing job on that cross.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 21, 2019)

THT said:


> I am currently working with Uptown Brown from Top Dawg seeds - by early next year I will have at least some F2's and a few different F1's with this strain. I plan to make uptown brown a permanent part of my grow room so you wont have to look far.


Sounds awesome man, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 21, 2019)

coppershot said:


> The Floozy is a very nice strain and it's one of my wife's favourites to smoke. Easily the most vigorous plant in my room, and it puts out very respectable weight.
> 
> Gen did an amazing job on that cross.


Nice that Exactly what I’m looking for.. Shit letz be honest Gen knows his plants well the man drop nothing but bangers. F R I E


----------



## main cola (Sep 21, 2019)

Brisco’s Bargain Beans 7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies) @Amos Otis ..I popped two of them so far and they both were females and they both turned out great
 I’m


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 21, 2019)

Not sure how much I'm allowed to say without crossing lines but I got a little something cooking over here.
https://esosseeds.com

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure how much I'm allowed to say without crossing lines but I got a little something cooking over here.
> https://esosseeds.com
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Way to go, amigo. Very cool.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Way to go, amigo. Very cool.


Thank you amos


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Sep 22, 2019)

OB Smooth #3 (fem) - Esos Seeds @thenotsoesoteric
vs.
Blueberry Muffin (reg) - Humboldt Seed Co.


----------



## THT (Sep 22, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> What’s the smoke like on the Uptown Brown? I assume pretty heady.


One of the strongest head highs - and a lot of body stone, it has no ceiling really. What makes it special to me is the aroma and flavor.


----------



## coppershot (Sep 22, 2019)

@thenotsoesoteric 

That's a good look! Crosses look and sound amazing.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 22, 2019)

GMO x Swayze by @genuity I'm fighting budworms this has been a bad year with all the bugs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> OB Smooth #3 (fem) - Esos Seeds @thenotsoesoteric
> vs.
> Blueberry Muffin (reg) - Humboldt Seed Co.
> View attachment 4398154


Nice combo, hopefully the muffin catches up for you. Blueberries and oranges!!! Cheers and good luck


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> Brisco’s Bargain Beans 7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies) @Amos Otis ..I popped two of them so far and they both were females and they both turned out great
> View attachment 4398046 I’m View attachment 4398041 View attachment 4398042 View attachment 4398043 View attachment 4398044 View attachment 4398045


 Nicely done Mayne...eh, Main C. The mysterious 7 of 9. She escaped me,well I wasn't hip to the fact that this was a Briscoe offering until it was too late. Hope some one F2's her.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

@Mohican it's good to see you. I know you love seeds for their aesthetic beauty and uniqueness 
I blew up my cup picture on the previous page a few minutes ago while on. I get better visuals on the webpage in zoom than on the camera. 
Anyhow, I noticed there seems to be a birthmark of sorts on the majority if not all the beans.
It appears in the same spot without any mottling or striping like the rest of the seed.
I'm going to get some more pictures of them and post them in your seed thread. I'll pull out some of the original beans these S1's were made from and compare as well.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 22, 2019)

THT said:


> Any smells coming off the Sour T yet? They look like they are ready to throw trichs.


So far kinda like cut grass with a touch of sour. They aren’t too loud yet, but starting to develop more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done Mayne...eh, Main C. The mysterious 7 of 9. She escaped me,well I wasn't hip to the fact that this was a Briscoe offering until it was too late. Hope some one F2's her.


A few people have said the same about F2s [ at the other place], so.....I'll get busy on that in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks! I love seed pics


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A few people have said the same about F2s [ at the other place], so.....I'll get busy on that in a couple of minutes.


. Thank you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I love seed pics


Ive been meaning to post these grape bubba x grape sato beans on your bean thread but been busy, since youre here, 

Grape bubba makes some big beans, the smaller ones are grapes 13 f2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

Just realized this is page 666, lol, hail satan jk...

Anywhoo, we got a squirter on our hands with the lvtk reversed! The first smallish ball gave a decent amount of pollen so hopefully Ill get plenty of pollen to store and use.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Fuck I missed the headliner!!!
> 
> Chucked & Shucked.
> View attachment 4397779 View attachment 4397780 View attachment 4397781 View attachment 4397783
> ...


That goofy pheno has a similar look to her as the grape sato, I wonder if its the grape stomper in them or just random coincidence


----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cindy99 by @Opie1971 (HID lights off)
> View attachment 4397700
> Our weather has been rainy & cool just like last year, which is a major bummer when you're in late flower.
> I brought six plants indoors and the remaining three were so infested with bud rot that I tossed them in the compost bin.
> ...


Any chucks I have made with c-99 are the first to get greymold . So much so that I stopped growing it outdoors sucks


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That goofy pheno has a similar look to her as the grape sato, I wonder if its the grape stomper in them or just random coincidence
> View attachment 4398461


I do see the similarities between the 2. This S1 chuck run exibited more of the bud structure realized in my first run of her,without the funky reveg leaves. My second run of her,was the reveg'd mom.The high temps causes the foxtail growth,it was still superb smoke.

I'm going to hit my 2 dynoberry bites with the Goofy#2 pollen.I'll shoot you some when they are ready.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I really hate to hear that man. It was that way here last year, but totally opposite so far this year. No rain for almost a month, none to speak of anyhow.
> Keep us posted on what ya have left. What kind of smell are ya getting from them?


Mostly fruity. 
Kinda like "grapefruity pineapple" with a hint of chem funk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I do see the similarities between the 2. This S1 chuck run exibited more of the bud structure realized in my first run of her,without the funky reveg leaves. My second run of her,was the reveg'd mom.The high temps causes the foxtail growth,it was still superb smoke.
> 
> I'm going to hit my 2 dynoberry bites with the Goody#2 pollen.I'll shoot you some when they are ready.


I'd dig that man! Should be a tasty treat. Cheers man


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Sep 23, 2019)

Finally getting to pop some graveyard whistlers, so far 7 outta 10 in about 36 hrs. Have a long time planned cross for these babys, with a very studly male ive held onto for awhile. So just hoping for at least one crazy ass chick out this batch haha.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd dig that man! Should be a tasty treat. Cheers man


Scanning and lusting over both pics(stoned off of Amos' BBB Susie D green pheno)I'm gonna say it is the Grape Stomper shining thru on the bud structure/expression. They look damn near identical...down to the main cola that is fat on one side.

I could just be uber stoned tho


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 23, 2019)

@genuity's Sidechick #1 (bridget f0nda) around 3 weeks in. Smells nice. More fruit than fuel, but I can't figure it out quite yet. 
Sidechick #2 (jennifer jas0n leigh) has a similar smell with slightly smaller buds, but they're stacked a little tighter. Structure is almost identical with a little leaf variance. I'll snap one of her soon.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @genuity's Sidechick #1 (bridget f0nda) around 3 weeks in. Smells nice. More fruit than fuel, but I can't figure it out quite yet.View attachment 4399055 View attachment 4399063
> Sidechick #2 (jennifer jas0n leigh) has a similar smell with slightly smaller buds, but they're stacked a little tighter. Structure is almost identical with a little leaf variance. I'll snap one of her soon.


Had to zoom in, looked blurry. Nah, it was just that frosty! Nice job


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 24, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Had to zoom in, looked blurry. Nah, it was just that frosty! Nice job


Thanks, bud! But, it's nothing I've done. I'm happy to finally be running some of Gen's gear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, bud! But, it's nothing I've done. I'm happy to finally be running some of Gen's gear.


I may have to invest in a few magic beans...


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mostly fruity.
> Kinda like "grapefruity pineapple" with a hint of chem funk.


Most of what I’ve ran across have been fruity, like what your describing, you smell the fruit first, then it turns into a really funky cheese smell. But there’s been a couple that’s been just stinky cheese.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Most of what I’ve ran across have been fruity, like what your describing, you smell the fruit first, then it turns into a really funky cheese smell. But there’s been a couple that’s been just stinky cheese.


They seem to be adjusting well to being indoors, though I did lose another one to rot so now there are five. 

It's sooooo fucking humid here. 
I've got a bunch of plants outdoors still that don't seem to be having problems -- but boy have they been overwatered... 

'Farmers Daughter' by High Alpine genetics


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not sure how much I'm allowed to say without crossing lines but I got a little something cooking over here.
> https://esosseeds.com
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


Bookmarked

Congratulations, looks good, best wishes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Bookmarked
> 
> Congratulations, looks good, best wishes.


Thank you very much! Cheers buddy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2019)

Grap sato turning purple. I told my brother last night that I bet I could call this 96' blueberry and sell clones of it and I doubt anyone would question the genetics once this girl starts to chunk up. The only difference Ive noticed between sato and my 02' cut of blueberry was my 02' cut was damn near as frosty as my lvtk.

As for purple in the stems during veg, purpling in fade, dense buds and that incredible grape/blueberry smell, they're all there. The lvtk x sato just may produce something as frosty as my 02' bb with that same great terp combo, fingers crossed.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Sep 24, 2019)

@BobBitchen blueballs #3 pheno, smells like mint and fresh can of tennis balls.


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 25, 2019)

THT said:


> I have to agree that comparing any of the other Haze's, there is a lot better stuff. I am currently running, Super Silver Haze, Amnesia Haze, Kali Mist, and NL5/Haze, none of them even come close to touching the Uptown. Calling uptown 'haze' doesn't do it justice.


Those are good strains. That ssh and the nl/haze , are ones ive had b4 and enjoyed. Man that uptown ive never herd of but those rare ones mean that much more when u finally found ur one.. Thx for info and chattn dude good luck


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 25, 2019)

main cola said:


> Brisco’s Bargain Beans 7 of 9 (Jelly Pie x Rainbow Cookies) @Amos Otis ..I popped two of them so far and they both were females and they both turned out great
> View attachment 4398046 I’m View attachment 4398041 View attachment 4398042 View attachment 4398043 View attachment 4398044 View attachment 4398045


Great work my friend! Looks very tasty, and indica dom. Not much of a cookie fan but every cross ive seen using that jelly pie allways comes out dank. Ive been sitting on a pac of jelly pie myself and look forward to running them. Nice buds dude


----------



## kroc (Sep 25, 2019)

Whats up chuckers, I have a question. I had a strawberry banana herm on me, environmental issues (small light leak and didnt get watered), it spit some pollen out, and now everything in the flower room is swelling with seeds. Thank god it was just a few testers in small pots. Should i just scrap those or are the seeds worth it? Guessing if the SB hermed that easy then itll pass that down to its offspring. But im still very new to the whole breeding thing.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Sep 25, 2019)

True fire blueberry from the old school, I kept going back to this girl, awesome effect, apart of my Purple badlands preservation, pollen parent of dawgberries f2 fems. 
Alot of potential in these babys.
50 dj short bb temple flo cut
50 star dawg


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Sep 25, 2019)

kroc said:


> Whats up chuckers, I have a question. I had a strawberry banana herm on me, environmental issues (small light leak and didnt get watered), it spit some pollen out, and now everything in the flower room is swelling with seeds. Thank god it was just a few testers in small pots. Should i just scrap those or are the seeds worth it? Guessing if the SB hermed that easy then itll pass that down to its offspring. But im still very new to the whole breeding thing.


Personal preference IMO brother, alot of ppl wld use em, and alot would not. Ive never had my female flowers spit out pollen in 15 years, so I Wld not use them, but if im playing with landrace, ull sometimes find uniform ball sacks in the lower bracts of the plant, under the.nugs, this is just a landrace trait, and it wldnt bother me to use a plant with that trait, but big.pretty nugs shooting pollen wld piss me off haha


----------



## kroc (Sep 25, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Personal preference IMO brother, alot of ppl wld use em, and alot would not. Ive never had my female flowers spit out pollen in 15 years, so I Wld not use them, but if im playing with landrace, ull sometimes find uniform ball sacks in the lower bracts of the plant, under the.nugs, this is just a landrace trait, and it wldnt bother me to use a plant with that trait, but big.pretty nugs shooting pollen wld piss me off haha


Thanks for the quick reply. Its definitely a bummer, but cant say im not learning. Sounds like id be better off tossing them and doing an actual pollen chuck with a male. Just dont like the thought of leaving the room for a few days and this happening again. Appreciate the help man

edit: also the other ones that got pollinated were different strains entirely, idk if that matters or not.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 25, 2019)

This is my last Esobeans Orangeberry Smoothie that was in veg. Put in bloom this morning in a 3 gallon pot filled with coco.

I got my temps in check and things are growing much better. The welchie is really stretching. I will post a couple pics of that tomorrow.

I ordered more packs of esobeans because he now has a website and i love the terp aromas. 2 out of 3 fit really well in my bloom room and i will make that Welchie Fit!!!

The price was GREAT with the freebies. The sweet spot for me was 6 packs of 5 fem beans (2 packs of each of the 3 strains) with freebies for 100 USD. Not too shabby at all.

And the orange is going to be my favorite...or maybe Welchie...but dynoberry.....My flood and drain is day 46 so i have a couple of weeks to find out.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 25, 2019)

Demo (GMO x Dessert Breath) at day 39 of 12/12. 1 of 3, which all look very similar in appearance right now.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 25, 2019)

3Thirteen Citrus Milf. The jagged leaves are unlike anything I have grown before. They are pretty cool looking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2019)

gwheels said:


> This is my last Esobeans Orangeberry Smoothie that was in veg. Put in bloom this morning in a 3 gallon pot filled with coco.
> 
> I got my temps in check and things are growing much better. The welchie is really stretching. I will post a couple pics of that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Huge thanks Gwheels! You're my favorite frankenstein! The support is greatly appreciated and some of these c99 x grape sato got your name on them once I harvest them.

I love what your doing and love hearing the reports. Friday morning are a whole lot cooler now!


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2019)

gwheels said:


> 3Thirteen Citrus Milf. The jagged leaves are unlike anything I have grown before. They are pretty cool looking.
> View attachment 4399721


Seems most of the ones with the huge sawtooth serrations like yours are the Plemon leaners. Would love to see you get some purps with it!


----------



## Terps420 (Sep 25, 2019)

kroc said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Its definitely a bummer, but cant say im not learning. Sounds like id be better off tossing them and doing an actual pollen chuck with a male. Just dont like the thought of leaving the room for a few days and this happening again. Appreciate the help man
> 
> edit: also the other ones that got pollinated were different strains entirely, idk if that matters or not.


Myself id keep em. Throw them in old pill bottle with a label explaining the important details.. 
Yrs ago i did same thing of having unexpected cross pollinated a couple outdoor plants that wasnt bad taste and potentcy. Got handfuls of big striped seeds off them. Being both parents wasnt the best ive had , i threw all seeds away except what i thought was the 10 best. 
Sat on them for yrs then i poppd all 10. 7/10 was ladys and they was in top 10 best ive had in my 21 yrs of growing. 
Just my 2 cents dude u never no sometimes til u give em chance... Good luck dude


----------



## kroc (Sep 25, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Myself id keep em. Throw them in old pill bottle with a label explaining the important details..
> Yrs ago i did same thing of having unexpected cross pollinated a couple outdoor plants that wasnt bad taste and potentcy. Got handfuls of big striped seeds off them. Being both parents wasnt the best ive had , i threw all seeds away except what i thought was the 10 best.
> Sat on them for yrs then i poppd all 10. 7/10 was ladys and they was in top 10 best ive had in my 21 yrs of growing.
> Just my 2 cents dude u never no sometimes til u give em chance... Good luck dude


Good point, might save a few for the fridge and a rainy day.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Feel free to DM me if you want to know more about using Blumats. I spent a few years using them.





waterproof808 said:


> The picture I posted above was grown with blumats. I even went on vacation to Vietnam for the first couple of weeks of flower with my blumat rez on a float valve.


Love me some blumats! I used them for a few years hooked up to my hose with the pressure lowering attachment. Gotta hook em back up for an indoor run . This is an old pic 2015 of @genuity ’s fireballs preggo with lemon cookies pollen .


----------



## Joedank (Sep 25, 2019)

genuity said:


> I use to visit the site,but all I would hear is RIU... so I just stay here...
> I did hear they got rid of the chucker paradise thread(that I did not start)‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍
> 
> But my coat tail is long and strong... it can handle the weight.
> ...


Can I ride your coattails all the way to some of those side chick flowers?


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 25, 2019)

Group shot, I took some solo shots on my nice camera that I will hopefully get up tomorrow. Here they are @THT ‘s Sour Tangie f2 (middle) and @SSGrower ’s Cindy Haze Cream (outer). Flowers are fattening up some, and I am seeing the first sings of frost. They seem like they may still be stretching a touch, but I suspect that they will probably stop soon. The two on the left seemed like they were showing some deficiencies. I upped my cal mag per @macsnax ’s recommendation, it seems like they are showing some signs of improvement, but I don’t know if I ‘m out of the woods yet.


----------



## gwheels (Sep 26, 2019)

Lots of awesome smells going on in the bloom room. These are the esosseeds.com testers

Eso Welchie growing ponderous in flower  3 weeks in 12-12 today

And she can take a pretty shot from the right angle.
 
Dynoberry Bites bud Three headed like Cerberus at day 50

And an Orangeberry Smoothie bud (OBSM) at day 50. This will finish sooner i think.


----------



## genuity (Sep 26, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Can I ride your coattails all the way to some of those side chick flowers?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Lots of awesome smells going on in the bloom room. These are the esosseeds.com testers
> 
> Eso Welchie growing ponderous in flower  3 weeks in 12-12 today
> View attachment 4400078
> ...


Killing over there G. Keep the reports coming along. Cheers!


----------



## main cola (Sep 27, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Great work my friend! Looks very tasty, and indica dom. Not much of a cookie fan but every cross ive seen using that jelly pie allways comes out dank. Ive been sitting on a pac of jelly pie myself and look forward to running them. Nice buds dude


Appreciate the kind words


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 27, 2019)

A few days back I plucked 10 mature seeds from my pollinated mom, how long do you guys usually wait before germination? I always have extra seeds waiting around to be germinated so I've never attempted seeds that were fresh, I think letting them dry 10 days and then maybe a few days in the fridge might help speed things up, but I don't really expect there to be any shortcuts to this process. I want to be flowering these come mid/early November.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 27, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> A few days back I plucked 10 mature seeds from my pollinated mom, how long do you guys usually wait before germination? I always have extra seeds waiting around to be germinated so I've never attempted seeds that were fresh, I think letting them dry 10 days and then maybe a few days in the fridge might help speed things up, but I don't really expect there to be any shortcuts to this process. I want to be flowering these come mid/early November.


Ive had beans a couple weeks off the plant germinate fine but Ive also had some beans give issues. If youve got plenty of beans to spare Id say give a few a go and see if they germinate. If not let the beans dry back out and try again in a couple weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2019)

I’ve never had to dry or cure seeds before sprouting them. I want you all to notice the current phase of the moon, we are in the waning crescent! 

At the new moon, the lunar gravity pulls water up, and causes the seeds to swell and burst. This factor, coupled with the increasing moonlight creates balanced root and leaf growth. The first quarter is the best time for planting; above ground, bearing, annual crops, that produce their seeds outside the fruit.

So the part that’s significant to the indoor garden is the lunar gravity coupled with aligning the plants biorhythms. This isn’t like religion, it’s science so you don’t have to “believe” in it, it does happen, and you can choose to use it to your advantage. Or not.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve never had to dry or cure seeds before sprouting them. I want you all to notice the current phase of the moon, we are in the waning crescent!
> 
> At the new moon, the lunar gravity pulls water up, and causes the seeds to swell and burst. This factor, coupled with the increasing moonlight creates balanced root and leaf growth. The first quarter is the best time for planting; above ground, bearing, annual crops, that produce their seeds outside the fruit.
> 
> So the part that’s significant to the indoor garden is the lunar gravity coupled with aligning the plants biorhythms. This isn’t like religion, it’s science so you don’t have to “believe” in it, it does happen, and you can choose to use it to your advantage. Or not.


Rudolf Steiner would be proud. 
I use my biodynamic planting calendar a lot


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 27, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> This isn’t like religion, it’s science


LOL


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2019)

I use Old Farmers' Almanac in my worm bin, especially when the moon is full and underfoot.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 27, 2019)

Lunar cycle guy here too. I planted my current pheno hunt during the recent Black Moon. It's the second New Moon in one month and only happens every few years.

The second Full Moon in one month is referred to as a Blue Moon.


----------



## chiefer888 (Sep 28, 2019)

@THT 's sour tangle pictures 1 and 4, @SSGrower 's Cindy's haze cream pictures 2 and 3.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2019)

still can't believe noone has grown out or mentioned Gen's Floozy. One of the more potent regs Ive had lately, easy to grow, yieleds pretty good. Think that Floozy may make a special male or two that could be used per chuckin, jmho. Strong, quicker finisher or mine is and damn good buzz, mulekick plus beehive for a couple hrs and I am high tolerance. Mine had more red hairs than seen in a bit, whatever that may mean. Get ya some. I wouldn't shit ya.


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> still can't believe noone has grown out or mentioned Gen's Floozy. One of the more potent regs Ive had lately, easy to grow, yieleds pretty good. Think that Floozy may make a special male or two that could be used per chuckin, jmho. Strong, quicker finisher or mine is and damn good buzz, mulekick plus beehive for a couple hrs and I am high tolerance. Mine had more red hairs than seen in a bit, whatever that may mean. Get ya some. I wouldn't shit ya.


Freebies always get the backseat,plus I did not really get to make many post of them..
Wait till you hit them fire & desire...

Non cookie crosses have a different type of strong high imo..(beehive) just buzzing.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Sep 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Freebies always get the backseat,plus I did not really get to make many post of them..
> Wait till you hit them fire & desire...
> 
> Non cookie crosses have a different type of strong high imo..(beehive) just buzzing.


I got Super Silver Hashplant (Bohdi) as a freebie and it didn't get a fair shake being run with Headbanger. It turned out to be more than worthy of a spot in the tent. Glad I hit her with headbanger pollen. Some great plants in this cross


----------



## coppershot (Sep 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> still can't believe noone has grown out or mentioned Gen's Floozy. One of the more potent regs Ive had lately, easy to grow, yieleds pretty good. Think that Floozy may make a special male or two that could be used per chuckin, jmho. Strong, quicker finisher or mine is and damn good buzz, mulekick plus beehive for a couple hrs and I am high tolerance. Mine had more red hairs than seen in a bit, whatever that may mean. Get ya some. I wouldn't shit ya.


I finished up some Floozy and I vegged out a massive clone (for me) of her and she is sitting in a 15 gal fabric pot. Out of the girls I am running, she clones the quickest, grows with great vigor and is very easy to grow. The one I am running doesnt make large flowers, but she makes loads of bud, has a voracious appetite and yeilds the most in my room. She is a slow bloomer (at least compared to my other girls) but her nugs are dense, frosty and the stone is awesome. I absolutely love her so does my wife.

I have to say though, it's tough to decide between @genuity Demo or Floozy. Both are bangers and I will be keeping them around for a bit.


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks like somebody knocked the dust off of RIU...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looks like somebody knocked the dust off of RIU...


No joke...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2019)

Been filling time by smoking/vaping and must really be high, pics are all so clear and intense.


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 1, 2019)

Anyone having trouble uploading pictures?


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone having trouble uploading pictures?


They never work right after a update.. give it a few hrs to a day.


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Make sure to read support area we have everything you need there regarding what’s going on


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Looks like somebody knocked the dust off of RIU...


It's tripping me out... I broke my phone today, came home put my SIM in an old phone. So everything is different, took me back for a min, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 1, 2019)

looks like they made uploading pics a pita . 


All my pics a to big , guess my sharing days are done


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> looks like they made uploading pics a pita .
> 
> 
> All my pics a to big , guess my sharing days are done


Could be bugs yet?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> looks like they made uploading pics a pita .
> 
> 
> All my pics a to big , guess my sharing days are done


Yes all my pics are too big as well. Lol. I got some awesome frost and smells coming from @genuity fireballs and the fireballsxlemon cookies. Neat to see them side x side outside.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Could be bugs yet?


I think they changed the format, so u need to use a 3rd party to upload (like photobucket etc) , or you can probably do some jpag thing to make them smaller , but I can’t be bothered. 
I used to use a hunting site, same thing happened...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think they changed the format, so u need to use a 3rd party to upload (like photobucket etc) , or you can probably do some jpag thing to make them smaller , but I can’t be bothered.
> I used to use a hunting site, same thing happened...


Oh fuck that!
I will migrate to a new venue before I jump through those fucking hoops...
-- edit -- 
Hell -- maybe even the site name which cannot be spoken. 
(Unless it's also a thread name )


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m digging the new update.. Not to Shabby


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oh fuck that!
> I will migrate to a new venue before I jump through those fucking hoops...
> -- edit --
> Hell -- maybe even the site name which cannot be spoken.
> (Unless it's also a thread name )


Ya, I moved to this forum when they did it to the hunting one . 
I’m not a fan of IG , weed profiles get shut down all the time n the sheepoeple just keep going with it , there is no real info or discussion just n bunch of bag licking n scamming, n people trying to sell me shit I don’t want or need , or want n don’t need 
I just keep it to follow #audi #ktm #Ducati 
Can’t say I’ll ever even look at the other CP site, I’ll just tell henen is a goof n get kicked aways .


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I think they changed the format, so u need to use a 3rd party to upload (like photobucket etc) , or you can probably do some jpag thing to make them smaller , but I can’t be bothered.
> I used to use a hunting site, same thing happened...


Yikes, I hope not


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yikes, I hope not


yep that's a deal breaker -- especially for a site with paid advertising...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 1, 2019)

Demo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2019)

Seems it is working now? Figured I'd try. 
Edit: pic was loaded from desktop, so maybe mobile not the same?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Demo
> View attachment 4402087


Looking great man.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 1, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Demo


How far along is she?
My second run with her is at 3 weeks. Packs on weight and frost straight outta the gate eh.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 2, 2019)

It is working now. Looks like another place I frequent. At least I can find everything!

Esosseeds. Dynoberry Bites and Orangeberry Smoothie. Both just ended week 8. They may chop this weekend.

I now run MC at a lower TDS and we dont burn the tips so much 


OBSM lower bud....a floor hanger. I wanted to see if the trichs were changing here too. The top bud just had ambers show up in the last couple days.
A very orange aroma. I love the smell of it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 2, 2019)

coppershot said:


> How far along is she?
> My second run with her is at 3 weeks. Packs on weight and frost straight outta the gate eh.


This was at day 46 of 12/12.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 2, 2019)

Caked in crystals


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2019)

Fireballs smells like gas and gummy bearsfireballs x lemon cookies smells like lemon drops candy and oregano lol. Can’t wait to puff on these !


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2019)

chocolate diesel x fire cookies by @Useful Seeds
F2’s are almost done.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2019)

Got a bunch of these side chicks going in flowering


Smoking this Miel de Regaliz, this stuff is tasty... long flowering but oh well.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 2, 2019)

Round 2 
PV x AC


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have seven two-packs of Nigerian Sunshine x Granny Skunk freebies to hand out. Each pack comes with one puck from the Nigerian leaning mom and one puck of Blue Moon Rocks BX2 leaning mom.
> 
> No cookies, no chem, no gas just good old school smoke.
> 
> First come first served but domestic shipping only. PM if interested.


Made room for this nice gift, thank you SCJedi, may be the first clone I have had success in the middle:


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 2, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Demo
> View attachment 4402087


Damn I loving the frost your demo is putting out.. F” in kilL..


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2019)

1 of 4 goofy grape

She is the Only one with this growth,the others are stocky..


----------



## coppershot (Oct 2, 2019)

Demo at 3 weeks


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2019)

@genuity - those leaves are awesome! Reminds me of the Maui Wowie:


----------



## gwheels (Oct 3, 2019)

Esosseeds Dynoberry Bites...chopped at day 56 (week 8 on the nose). Smells like berrys with a hint of skunk. I will grow one of these out in veg a bit i think they would make awesome 6 to 10 cola plants. 
As soon as room frees up in Veg i am popping more Dynoberry


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2019)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4402250
> Fireballs smells like gas and gummy bearsView attachment 4402251fireballs x lemon cookies smells like lemon drops candy and oregano lol. Can’t wait to puff on these !


Gas & gummy bears.... now that is something nice.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Gas & gummy bears.... now that is something nice.


You still breeding those fireballs? I could use a few more of those seeds lol and side chick and demo and ...everything your working on. Guess it’s time to make an order


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2019)

Joedank said:


> You still breeding those fireballs? I could use a few more of those seeds lol and side chick and demo and ...everything your working on. Guess it’s time to make an order


I am not,wish I would have ran her more...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Esosseeds Dynoberry Bites...chopped at day 56 (week 8 on the nose). Smells like berrys with a hint of skunk. I will grow one of these out in veg a bit i think they would make awesome 6 to 10 cola plants.
> As soon as room frees up in Veg i am popping more Dynoberry
> View attachment 4402789View attachment 4402790


Great job Gwheels! Thats something every chucker wants to hear, "i'm popping more of these!!!" Cant wait to hear how she smokes. Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2019)

Joedank said:


> You still breeding those fireballs?





genuity said:


> I am not,wish I would have ran her more...


Susie Diamond is 1/2 Fireballs, and @Bob Bitchen has at least one cross as well, if that helps.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2019)

DST did some work with fireballs too I think!?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Susie Diamond is 1/2 Fireballs, and @Bob Bitchen has at least one cross as well, if that helps.





colocowboy said:


> DST did some work with fireballs too I think!?


What I meant was is he still doing the original fireballs cross fire alien kush came out so much .
I have been in contact with @BobBitchen but I think my fireballs x lemon cookies might have been the first chuck on the balls . After gen sent me his cut .
I still have tons of those seeds if anyone wants to run some .


----------



## nc208 (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone have any info on Fireballs x psycho killer I think it's by Dank innovations? Got them as a freebie a lil while ago.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2019)

Joedank said:


> What I meant was is he still doing the original fireballs cross fire alien kush came out so much .
> I have been in contact with @BobBitchen but I think my fireballs x lemon cookies might have been the first chuck on the balls . After gen sent me his cut .
> I still have tons of those seeds if anyone wants to run some .


Damn,that's the same cut... definitely need to hit you up.
That fire alien kush was badass.


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

Need help always used clones first seed waited til 4 weeks threw it in 1212 and for 4 days all I got are these fyckers idk if they're male or early female that hasn't grew pubes. Anyone know?


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

They're like angry nipples


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks girlish to me... so far.
Healthy looking also.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2019)

Does look like a couple of pre flowers of the feminine variety.


----------



## klx (Oct 3, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape day 25

#1



#3


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 3, 2019)

Any of you ever ran Cennex? Cross between cinderella99 and vortex


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 4, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4403337View attachment 4403338View attachment 4403339


That SBB is a cinderella99 cross and looks just like my Cennex in veg


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 4, 2019)

I don't use led it's under 1000w it grows so fast


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 4, 2019)

Just started soaking a new pollen chuck made a few months ago, calling it Trey Way.

Black Triangle x Kandahar Afghan.

The Kandahar grows like a beast, with (it seems like) hundreds of branches coming up like an inverted umbrella when grown outdoor. As the buds swelled, gravity pulled each branch down like an awesome blossom. The Kandahar also has a nice body high where you feel like you're floating kind of.

The Black Triangle had a nice fruity taste and that knock out punch from the 88g13hp. But the yield was super small and the plant grew a little stretchy. I'm hoping the Kandahar brings a little more yield and some of that body high to the cross, while also keeping the taste and looks of momma. That's the goal. Let's see what happens! Will add pics later on.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 4, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> I don't use led it's under 1000w it grows so fast


Nice plant you got there. The LED is wat I use in my veg tent and the SBB seem to luv it. Alongside with the rest of the plant I have in veg tent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Just started soaking a new pollen chuck made a few months ago, calling it Trey Way.
> 
> Black Triangle x Kandahar Afghan.
> 
> ...


The triangle kush is a bean pole maker, seems she make thing grow up tall with little side branch. But her resin content is explosive.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The triangle kush is a bean pole maker, seems she make thing grow up tall with little side branch. But her resin content is explosive.


Sounds a lot like the Diamond OG I used to have. You could get away with stacking 90 in a room with tomato cages on DTW and they'd all just grow straight up with fist sized tops and that's it.


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 4, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Nice plant you got there. The LED is wat I use in my veg tent and the SBB seem to luv it. Alongside with the rest of the plant I have in veg tent.


I use 8 bulb t5 for first 2 weeks then 1000w hps rest of veg n flower this is it 4 days after 12/12 with 30 days veg


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The triangle kush is a bean pole maker, seems she make thing grow up tall with little side branch. But her resin content is explosive.


Yes, especially so with the bts! The love triangles and nikah plants I've grown were all pretty good yielders.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2019)

Got two Black Triangle at 52 days with fine branching fo4 LST and both are bigger than most with big round fat buds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got two Black Triangle at 52 days with fine branching fo4 LST and both are bigger than most with big round fat buds.


Nice, I know my lvtk loves throwing bean poles in her offspring. I gotta try hitting her to a squat indica or something of the sort.

Cheers and hope those blk triangles do you right!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The triangle kush is a bean pole maker, seems she make thing grow up tall with little side branch. But her resin content is explosive.


I've been experimenting with a triangle kush cross and have had good luck with aggressive topping. 
This plant was stretchy AF but I managed to get it to branch out by taking several big chunks off the main stem.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been experimenting with a triangle kush cross and have had good luck with aggressive topping.
> This plant was stretchy AF but I managed to get it to branch out by taking several big chunks off the main stem.
> View attachment 4403669


That's a nice size plant and yield, especially for that small of a pot! Nice work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've been experimenting with a triangle kush cross and have had good luck with aggressive topping.
> This plant was stretchy AF but I managed to get it to branch out by taking several big chunks off the main stem.
> View attachment 4403669


Yes sir, my lvtk and oran jones both have to be topped or constantly tied down to get their side branches going.

That tk of yours looks like my oj#1 did once I topped her, cheers man.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> still can't believe noone has grown out or mentioned Gen's Floozy. One of the more potent regs Ive had lately, easy to grow, yieleds pretty good. Think that Floozy may make a special male or two that could be used per chuckin, jmho. Strong, quicker finisher or mine is and damn good buzz, mulekick plus beehive for a couple hrs and I am high tolerance. Mine had more red hairs than seen in a bit, whatever that may mean. Get ya some. I wouldn't shit ya.


@Bodyne what is the Floozy strain bro? 

I just put 
2 side chick
2 Floozy 
In the sauna I'm just curious


----------



## big cfeezzie (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Oct 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm with on this..
> 
> Fresh frozen (Floozy)Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze
> View attachment 4267636
> ...


She really put out some tremendously strong oil back then,I need to make some dry ice hash.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks again Bro!! Here they r!!
(the incubator nursery)

And I hit this horny lady with a lil Copper Chem


----------



## kroc (Oct 6, 2019)

Couple random questions. If you guys are working a line do you keep one male and pollinate the offspring of the cross with the same papa? Or do you pick a new male from the fresh set of beans? Also, do they end up tiger striping/turning brown on the plant as a sign of maturity? or is that something that happens while drying?


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2019)

kroc said:


> Couple random questions. If you guys are working a line do you keep one male and pollinate the offspring of the cross with the same papa? Or do you pick a new male from the fresh set of beans? Also, do they end up tiger striping/turning brown on the plant as a sign of maturity? or is that something that happens while drying?


When/if I'm working a line/chuck I put more trust in the females I'm using..
Example: female x male = f1(find a nice strong female) then use the same male to hit her for f2s..(or would that be more f1s)
Then pop some of the f2s(find a male) hit the f1 keeper female..

It's strain depending on the color/shape of the seeds,but for the most part they will be dark color on the plant.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kroc (Oct 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> When/if I'm working a line/chuck I put more trust in the females I'm using..
> Example: female x male = f1(find a nice strong female) then use the same male to hit her for f2s..(or would that be more f1s)
> Then pop some of the f2s(find a male) hit the f1 keeper female..
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks! That helps a bunch. I have a hashplant 4 (bodhi) that got hit with some strawberry banana (dna) pollen. The hp4 was chem leaning (i think lol) and the sb was a really frosty/stretchy fem so im interested to see what comes out.


----------



## kroc (Oct 6, 2019)

oops forgot pics, hashplant 4 is first, strawberry banana is second


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 6, 2019)

kroc said:


> Couple random questions. If you guys are working a line do you keep one male and pollinate the offspring of the cross with the same papa? Or do you pick a new male from the fresh set of beans? Also, do they end up tiger striping/turning brown on the plant as a sign of maturity? or is that something that happens while drying?


I think it all depends on what your goal is. If you find a really badass male, like Bodhi's 88G13HP or Duke Diamond's (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1) then you could use him for a bunch of f1s and keep him. 

If he's not that great, maybe you could find a better male in your f2s. 

So if I bought a pack of Goji OG let's say from Bodhi, I might select one male and cross him to other females to make new f1s. Then if I determine the male is not that great for future pollen chucks, I could sort through the f1 beans and try to find a better male for whatever goal I have (make the offspring shorter/taller, yield better, etc.). 

Just my opinion, hope it helps


----------



## kroc (Oct 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I think it all depends on what your goal is. If you find a really badass male, like Bodhi's 88G13HP or Duke Diamond's (Skelly Hashplant X SSSC Skunk 1) then you could use him for a bunch of f1s and keep him.
> 
> If he's not that great, maybe you could find a better male in your f2s.
> 
> ...


Yaya this definitely helps. Also, I got some pollen from a male Strawberry Mama from bodhi i'll use for f2s and some rando chucks. Still getting some things sorted though before the fun begins, though. The hp4/sb was an accident and nothing more than an experiment at this point.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 6, 2019)

I know it's just another cookie plant and they're getting kinda played out these days, but damn this one is getting my attention. DDB(double dawg biscuits) cookie leaner, think cookies n cream with a purple punch ish backend on the nose. I have other phenos that are really nice too, I'll have to post more pics later. Super high mold resistance just like the momma too.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 6, 2019)

crazy structure on those lowers. nice plant dude.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2019)

Miel de Regaliz 12/12 from seed(3 weeks)

Started with 10 seeds,4 males have been pulled,the rest are putting out female parts..


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I know it's just another cookie plant and they're getting kinda played out these days, but damn this one is getting my attention. DDB(double dawg biscuits) cookie leaner, think cookies n cream with a purple punch ish backend on the nose. I have other phenos that are really nice too, I'll have to post more pics later. Super high mold resistance just like the momma too.
> 
> View attachment 4404121View attachment 4404123View attachment 4404125


Looks nice & dense probably gonna weigh heavy for her size


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 6, 2019)

Yea dude she looks STACKED!! nice work!!
Frosty a F*** 2 man!!


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I know it's just another cookie plant and they're getting kinda played out these days, but damn this one is getting my attention. DDB(double dawg biscuits) cookie leaner, think cookies n cream with a purple punch ish backend on the nose. I have other phenos that are really nice too, I'll have to post more pics later. Super high mold resistance just like the momma too.
> 
> View attachment 4404121View attachment 4404123View attachment 4404125


She a beauty.how old is she


----------



## Mollywhopper (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## macsnax (Oct 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> She a beauty.how old is she


60ish days flower. Probably be a 70ish day plant. Looking forward to sampling her, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 6, 2019)

horribleherk said:


> Looks nice & dense probably gonna weigh heavy for her size


Ya buddy


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> 60ish days flower. Probably be a 70ish day plant. Looking forward to sampling her, lol.


Yeah man she looks like she has Potential


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 6, 2019)

DEMO day 43

MANGO SHERBET day 43


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> DEMO day 43
> View attachment 4404352View attachment 4404353
> MANGO SHERBET day 43
> View attachment 4404354View attachment 4404355


So much fire !


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 6, 2019)

thanks brotha. Everything is coming along nicely.. I be puffing and eating good this Thanksgiving


----------



## macsnax (Oct 6, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> DEMO day 43
> View attachment 4404352View attachment 4404353
> MANGO SHERBET day 43
> View attachment 4404354View attachment 4404355


That does look like a tasty plant, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 6, 2019)

Got a new, well refurbished, samsung s9 and boy the camera is a 1000x better than my old $40 samsung galaxy. Here is dynoberry bites, berry terps all around with this cross.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That does look like a tasty plant, lol.


Thanks mate. 
there just frost everywhere now can’t wait till they start to swell..


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got a new, well refurbished, samsung s9 and boy the camera is a 1000x better than my old $40 samsung galaxy. Here is dynoberry bites, berry terps all around with this cross.
> View attachment 4404551


Oh yeah man she look fantastic. The trups development is on point..


----------



## maple sloth (Oct 7, 2019)

Guava Hashplant x F7 C99


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2019)

maple sloth said:


> Guava Hashplant x F7 C99
> 
> View attachment 4404781
> 
> View attachment 4404783


Mmm mmm
That reminds me of shish99 I ran back in the day...


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 7, 2019)

progress on my Cindy Haze Cream by @SSGrower (back L and R) and Sour Tangie f2 by @THT (middle and front R). Terp development is starting to come along. My two favorites as far as smell go are the two more to the left CHC1 and ST1 . CHC has a crisp fresh lemon cleaner smell, and the Tangie smells like Tang drink.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Oh yeah man she look fantastic. The trups development is on point..


I'm digging the dynoberry bites but seeing how the blk dog is straight blackberries and the sato is straight blueberry grape it's no surprise the terps on the dbb are going to be fruity as funk!

I'm gonna have to get some clones out so people can confirm flavors and know I'm not full of hot air


----------



## THT (Oct 7, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Tang drink


That's a perfect description, I've been trying to compare it to something but couldn't quite figure it out.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm digging the dynoberry bites but seeing how the blk dog is straight blackberries and the sato is straight blueberry grape it's no surprise the terps on the dbb are going to be fruity as funk!
> 
> I'm gonna have to get some clones out so people can confirm flavors and know I'm not full of hot air


Sounds like some serious heat. My sunnyD oG smells like straight Tropical puch (Ima have to upload a pic soon) So I believe you when you say there gonna b fruity a funk forsure..but hold up.. shipping clones now??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Sounds like some serious heat. My sunnyD oG smells like straight Tropical puch (Ima have to upload a pic soon) So I believe you when you say there gonna b fruity a funk forsure..but hold up.. shipping clones now??


Thank you for compliment!

No clones for sale but will hand some out to a few good cats I know will grow them out. I'll let you know if and when such day comes, most likely this winter though.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 7, 2019)

Anytime big bro..
but that b dope slayin clones... it’s not a bad I idea


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2019)

Gorgeous!
What does it smell like?


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 8, 2019)

@thenotsoesoteric 

One month update. Both seeds started 09/08/19.
OBS #3 is @thenotsoesoteric 's OranBerry Smoothie (Oran Jones #3 x Grape Sato #1 R) *fem*.
BBM is Humboldt Seed Co.'s Blueberry Muffin F8.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 8, 2019)

La con x nev haze (my chuck)
Urkle x dragonsblood f3 back cross (my chuck ) blood pheno. 
The end is near for the grow season !


----------



## gwheels (Oct 8, 2019)

The dynoberry bites is dried. It was on a low TDS feed so the flavor is very good. Nice white ash.
The flavor reminds me of a wine tip on a cigar. It is a fruity berry slightly skunk smoke. Delicious. Really good and strong and i love the effect. The first time i hit that tree i had to sit down and steady myself. Now that is how a doob should work.
Really nice aroma...berry with a hint of funk..fantastic dense nugs. Great bag appeal. The stature fits under my cobs (5 foot clearance ground to light). 
Thank you Eso for the esosseeds testers. What a delight. 2 more are in coco and broke surface. Time to try them in a bubble bucket


----------



## coppershot (Oct 8, 2019)

gwheels said:


> The dynoberry bites is dried. It was on a low TDS feed so the flavor is very good. Nice white ash.
> The flavor reminds me of a wine tip on a cigar. It is a fruity berry slightly skunk smoke. Delicious. Really good and strong and i love the effect. The first time i hit that tree i had to sit down and steady myself. Now that is how a doob should work.
> Really nice aroma...berry with a hint of funk..fantastic dense nugs. Great bag appeal. The stature fits under my cobs (5 foot clearance ground to light).
> Thank you Eso for the esosseeds testers. What a delight. 2 more are in coco and broke surface. Time to try them in a bubble bucket
> View attachment 4405336View attachment 4405337


Nugs look dense af. Well done and kudos to @thenotsoesoteric. Soinds like he has terpbombs.

Is that a piss cup? lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2019)

Mollywhopper said:


> Any of you ever ran Cennex? Cross between cinderella99 and vortex


I have smoked it and it was a mind crusher.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2019)

gwheels said:


> The dynoberry bites is dried. It was on a low TDS feed so the flavor is very good. Nice white ash.
> The flavor reminds me of a wine tip on a cigar. It is a fruity berry slightly skunk smoke. Delicious. Really good and strong and i love the effect. The first time i hit that tree i had to sit down and steady myself. Now that is how a doob should work.
> Really nice aroma...berry with a hint of funk..fantastic dense nugs. Great bag appeal. The stature fits under my cobs (5 foot clearance ground to light).
> Thank you Eso for the esosseeds testers. What a delight. 2 more are in coco and broke surface. Time to try them in a bubble bucket
> View attachment 4405336View attachment 4405337


Those look like some tasty nugs man! Thank you for the report and I'm super stoked she was a bell ringer! Got one coming down in a few weeks and 2 more headed to flower around the same time. Excited to try mine now ever more, it's a nice blend of berry grape type smells. Kudos man and nice job!!!


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 8, 2019)

gwheels said:


> The dynoberry bites is dried. It was on a low TDS feed so the flavor is very good. Nice white ash.
> The flavor reminds me of a wine tip on a cigar. It is a fruity berry slightly skunk smoke. Delicious. Really good and strong and i love the effect. The first time i hit that tree i had to sit down and steady myself. Now that is how a doob should work.
> Really nice aroma...berry with a hint of funk..fantastic dense nugs. Great bag appeal. The stature fits under my cobs (5 foot clearance ground to light).
> Thank you Eso for the esosseeds testers. What a delight. 2 more are in coco and broke surface. Time to try them in a bubble bucket
> View attachment 4405336View attachment 4405337


Nice looking nugs! Looking frosty and dense!


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown
> View attachment 4405123View attachment 4405124


Is this a clone,or from a new seed pop?


----------



## gwheels (Oct 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Nugs look dense af. Well done and kudos to @thenotsoesoteric. Soinds like he has terpbombs.
> 
> Is that a piss cup? lol


lol...no. It is the new plastic jam jars. They come in a 4 pack in 1 pint (473ml green lids) and 1/2 pint sizes(purple lids). I use them for my personal smoke. I used glass mason jars forever and then i broke one with 2 oz of Dubstep. So plastic works for the personal stash VERY well and no more breaking shit.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Is this a clone,or from a new seed pop?


From seed. This runs keeper.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2019)

gwheels said:


> lol...no. It is the new plastic jam jars. They come in a 4 pack in 1 pint (473ml green lids) and 1/2 pint sizes(purple lids). I use them for my personal smoke. I used glass mason jars forever and then i broke one with 2 oz of Dubstep. So plastic works for the personal stash VERY well and no more breaking shit.


That's good advice as i use glass also. My buddy keeps all his daily smoke in piss cups that look like that. He gets em free through family (clean and unused) and I also rib him over it lol.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 9, 2019)

Just pulled my first seed ever from a goji I open pollinated with a @Bad Dawg Gg4×(?) Male. I had zero expectations of this actually making it to harvest. Moved them outside july20. Weather has been cooperating so far...I put a goji and a jaws mrs pebbles next to a sturdy gg4 male.
I thought it was a bug then realized it was a seed. Im hoping for a few more weeks of decent weather to yield more seeds.What do you guys do with seeds just from the plant? You dont put them directly in the fridge do you?
Sorry bout the double post


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 9, 2019)

#demo day46

#sunny d og day46


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 9, 2019)

gwheels said:


> lol...no. It is the new plastic jam jars. They come in a 4 pack in 1 pint (473ml green lids) and 1/2 pint sizes(purple lids). I use them for my personal smoke. I used glass mason jars forever and then i broke one with 2 oz of Dubstep. So plastic works for the personal stash VERY well and no more breaking shit.


The link in your sig to your grow journal is broken fyi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2019)

Get busy living or get busy dying... "That night old Andy went 12 rounds with a bull queer named stump grinder..." (Bob and Tom reference) any who, threw the next round of chucks in the tent last night. Lvtk, grape bubba, blk dog, oran jones#3 and c99. It'll be a Christmas harvest!!!


----------



## coppershot (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> View attachment 4405814


Very beautiful pheno


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 10, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4392531
> Day 71 of the goofy grape cross w/GDP. Smells like juicy fruit gum // grapes and green apples. Still flushing her out.Rock hard Nugs. I’m really pushing here to her max Potential. I been misting her with water just because I’m seeing bananas shooting out.
> 
> As far as picking a name I’m digging “Juicy Grape “


Goofy grandad


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 10, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4394077 View attachment 4394078
> GW x CnC
> @SSGrower


Gorgeous leaves


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 10, 2019)

This is a sweetblackangelx goofygrape. It flipped straightaway it was a late spring. After she revegs shell be right to cut a few slips


----------



## gwheels (Oct 10, 2019)

Esosseeds Welchie (LVTK X Grape Sato). This is really sticky and needed some wiring this morning to hold buds up.
I have 1 of them in a 3 gallon coco pot but it is not as magnificent as this 6.5 gallon autopot. Always chasing sludge with the system but now im running h202 sterile so the plants are staying healthier.
It is almost at the limit of height (6 inches under max light height).

Schwaggy Skunky VA. The stankiest veg plant i ever smelled. These are in the double bubble (2 cell bubble bucket powered by a 2 port air pump driving 4-14 inch stones). I forgot how great skunk really is in my pursuit of the fruity and unusual terps.
This will be GREAT smoke. And the first regs that i have run in my new garden. I tend to stick to Fems for simplicity but i have tasty fire in regs.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 10, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Gorgeous leaves


Thanks mate. That GWxCNC turn out to b a stud so I’m thinking in keeping it to make a few chucks


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 10, 2019)

Any one know wat the GW is made of??


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Any one know wat the GW is made of??


Ghost town f2 x Swayze 
_Whistling past the graveyard_ means putting on a brave face, doing something that distracts you from your fear, doing something that hides your fear from others. The idiom _whistling past the graveyar_d is believed to have originated in the United States, though the roots of the sentiment expressed in the idiom may be found in a poem called _The Grave_, written by the Scottish poet, Robert Blair, in 1743: “Oft in the lone church-yard at night I’ve seen, / By glimpse of moon-shine, chequering through the trees, /
The school-boy, with his satchel in his hand, / Whistling aloud to bear his courage up…” Surely the idea of whistling to bolster one’s courage is an old one, and whistling while one passes a graveyard is probably equally as old. Related phrases are _whistle past the graveyard, whistles past the graveyard, whistling past the graveyard._


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Esosseeds Welchie (LVTK X Grape Sato). This is really sticky and needed some wiring this morning to hold buds up.
> I have 1 of them in a 3 gallon coco pot but it is not as magnificent as this 6.5 gallon autopot. Always chasing sludge with the system but now im running h202 sterile so the plants are staying healthier.
> It is almost at the limit of height (6 inches under max light height).
> View attachment 4405947
> ...


Looking great G! Just wait till those skunks start to flower out, you won't be able to smell anything but those bad girls!


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2 x Swayze
> _Whistling past the graveyard_ means putting on a brave face, doing something that distracts you from your fear, doing something that hides your fear from others. The idiom _whistling past the graveyar_d is believed to have originated in the United States, though the roots of the sentiment expressed in the idiom may be found in a poem called _The Grave_, written by the Scottish poet, Robert Blair, in 1743: “Oft in the lone church-yard at night I’ve seen, / By glimpse of moon-shine, chequering through the trees, /
> The school-boy, with his satchel in his hand, / Whistling aloud to bear his courage up…” Surely the idea of whistling to bolster one’s courage is an old one, and whistling while one passes a graveyard is probably equally as old. Related phrases are _whistle past the graveyard, whistles past the graveyard, whistling past the graveyard._


NICE... dope little story behind the strain. I can digg it..


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> NICE... dope little story behind the strain. I can digg it..


That's just the meaning of the name(graveyard whistler) 
Copy/paste


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2019)

"Red, remember Zihuatanejo"


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2019)

@genuity , how many different types of phenos did you see in the Dulce Cherry Punch f2? I got 4 plants going in veg right now and 3 are looking pretty similiar with 1 being a dude, but the other female is distinctively different in showing darker fatter leaves. Just curious on any phenos you observed.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 10, 2019)

Wassup chuckers I need some help I’m trying my hardest to stop buying seeds and only get what I can use for breeding here’s my reason 

With the availability of these clones now buying a cross with the same clones I have seems kinda redundant unless it’s a killer male used and with seed companies coming out by the dozen every week who knows were the testers nowadays 

So because I like gas I try to narrow it down to who has the best gas in seed form .. now that’s the problem who has a good male to start with that hasn’t been whored out already at this point I’m about to pop all my old seeds from 2010 and see what I can use unless u guys have any ideas


----------



## THT (Oct 10, 2019)

Bag of Oranges X Sour Strawberries with some long stretchy hazes in the background. Slowly finishing up - all Sour Straw on the nose.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 10, 2019)

THT said:


> Bag of Oranges X Sour Strawberries with some long stretchy hazes in the background. Slowly finishing up - all Sour Straw on the nose.


Cool to see, I happen to have some Bag of Oranges X Orange Blossom Special cooking at the moment.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @genuity , how many different types of phenos did you see in the Dulce Cherry Punch f2? I got 4 plants going in veg right now and 3 are looking pretty similiar with 1 being a dude, but the other female is distinctively different in showing darker fatter leaves. Just curious on any phenos you observed.



This the only one I ran,I still need to pop more...
But like you,they all looked the same

This was the male(I believe) used in the f2s.. at one point them middle fingers was sticking up like 2 thumbs, but after I seen it was a male... all I could see is the double middle finger 

But I imagined most of the females to look very much like twins,shorter plants,that hold the buds tightly to the vest.very sweet smells(sugary? ) syrup? 
I'll be putting some more down soon.


----------



## THT (Oct 10, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Cool to see, I happen to have some Bag of Oranges X Orange Blossom Special cooking at the moment.


I've ran both BOO and OBS, both are great strains, that cross should be fantastic.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Wassup chuckers I need some help I’m trying my hardest to stop buying seeds and only get what I can use for breeding here’s my reason
> 
> With the availability of these clones now buying a cross with the same clones I have seems kinda redundant unless it’s a killer male used and with seed companies coming out by the dozen every week who knows were the testers nowadays
> 
> So because I like gas I try to narrow it down to who has the best gas in seed form .. now that’s the problem who has a good male to start with that hasn’t been whored out already at this point I’m about to pop all my old seeds from 2010 and see what I can use unless u guys have any ideas


I found nice gas from seedjunky (wedding cake bx1 & Ogee triangle) 
But I'd still pop some of the oldies..


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 10, 2019)

THT said:


> I've ran both BOO and OBS, both are great strains, that cross should be fantastic.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4406094
> This the only one I ran,I still need to pop more...
> But like you,they all looked the same
> View attachment 4406097
> ...


Yes very short plants that stack like a beast. Very little spacing between nodes. Just like the goofy grape I ran from you these crosses have good stability, I like em so far, just took a bunch of cuttings off each to see how they do in flower. Gonna run them with some Dank Kunt I popped to do a cherry run to see what kind of cherry Terps I can find. Dank Kunt came from a chucker in the UK cuz I was curious to see what kind of greens they were playing with on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 10, 2019)

One of @Amos Otis 's early chucks, Copper Orgi (Copper Chem x Orgi) at 55 days. She's a keeper.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 10, 2019)

The little glass vial is Chiquita banana x purple punch this is where I’ll start my winter indoor. I think we may be entering a full moon


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2019)

Houstini said:


> The little glass vial is Chiquita banana x purple punch this is where I’ll start my winter indoor. I think we may be entering a full moonView attachment 4406308


I grew a cross of tropic banana which was Trop cookies x chiquita banana, got a nice hybrid which was banana dominant, whooo that has some serious banana funk to it. Chiquita banana is an awesome strain.


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

Next seed pop:

Sherb snacks 
Frozen mandarin f2 
South Beach Breeze 
Gelato 43 bag seed


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Next seed pop:
> 
> Sherb snacks
> Frozen mandarin f2
> ...


Full moon ?
I going to pop some HoneyStomper x Hickok Haze


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Full moon ?
> I going to pop some HoneyStomper x Hickok Haze


Yup,gots to keep the grass growing...


----------



## Joedank (Oct 11, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Full moon ?
> I going to pop some HoneyStomper x Hickok Haze


Sweet I am popping dessert breath, cherry pie breath and fireballs x lemon cookies (looking for a stud )


----------



## Van isl grower (Oct 11, 2019)

I’m new to the pollination game. I have male fpog pollen and I have 3 fem fpog. I’m thinking of pollinating one of my girls for more seeds. Or should I just use colloidal silver one one fem and get all fem seeds? I also used the fpog pollen and pollinated a green crack. Those are still developing in moms tummy right now.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2019)

Van isl grower said:


> I’m new to the pollination game. I have male fpog pollen and I have 3 fem fpog. I’m thinking of pollinating one of my girls for more seeds. Or should I just use colloidal silver one one fem and get all fem seeds? I also used the fpog pollen and pollinated a green crack. Those are still developing in moms tummy right now.


Do both, if you really like the female you can use colloidal silver and make some s1s so you can hunt her at a later date if you don't want to keep a mom. 

If you use the male pollen you will get f2s(assuming they are f1s) and hunt through a bunch of seeds to find some more phenos that may be even better.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2019)

Why isn't anybody crossing the garlic with the dank feet or raw beef?


----------



## genuity (Oct 11, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Why isn't anybody crossing the garlic with the dank feet or raw beef?


Sounds like GMO or chem D...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2019)

Some of the TGA Ace of Spades I grew had an overpowering smell of KIWI shoe polish. Cherries and kerosene!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 11, 2019)

For anyone without storage limits,
I started saving the fans from pruning late in flower n everything that I’d toss in the trash durning harvest, n fresh freeze.
Then run though bubble bags , and I’ve been getting 1-2% returns, and half of that is pretty good smoke. Not worth it on small amounts .
But if you can run 2000-3000g in 3-4 hours , now it’s kinda appealing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2019)

When you send a homie cuts


----------



## coppershot (Oct 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When you send a homie cuts
> View attachment 4406717


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2019)

Around 3 weeks (side chick)

It's some nice looking plants in this run(big & lanky) OG like the mom(Ogee triangle)


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 12, 2019)

Couple Copper Chem crosses going!! Mmmm 

I got 1 Floozy, 2 Side Chick up an running now very good germ rate 100% on Chucks gear!! To add into the mix!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 12, 2019)

4 side chicks

No toppings,one bend... can not wait for the clone run..
Most have a open frame,helps in so many ways.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Around 3 weeks (side chick)
> View attachment 4407021
> It's some nice looking plants in this run(big & lanky) OG like the mom(Ogee triangle)


Hell yea! Never can have 2 many Side Chicks in your life hah


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 12, 2019)

Demo#4 at 56 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 12, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Demo#4 at 56 days. View attachment 4407351


Spondylo sitting over there like


----------



## klx (Oct 13, 2019)

Got about 70 or 80 Demo F2s tucked away for another day, loved that cross.

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape Day 34 first 2, Day 30 last one.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> 4 side chicks
> View attachment 4407027
> No toppings,one bend... can not wait for the clone run..
> Most have a open frame,helps in so many ways.


Yeah, this is a beast cross. I knew someone with a real garden would/will kill it with these. I need to get better with my watering schedule.

One has changed to full on fuel. Reminds me of my tk leaning penis kush(tk x hammer's kush) from hammerhead. Loved that plant.

Edited to fix lineage


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, this is a beast cross. I knew someone with a real garden would/will kill it with these. I need to get better with my watering schedule.
> 
> One has changed to full on fuel. Reminds me of my tk leaning penis kush(tk x cherry cookies) from hammerhead. Loved that plant.


That name though, lol. penis kush! The genetics sound great but a swing and a miss on the name, imo. That crazy hammerhead


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That name though, lol. penis kush! The genetics sound great but a swing and a miss on the name, imo. That crazy hammerhead


I'd have to pass on the penis kush. I'm just not that woke, and neither am I.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That name though, lol. penis kush! The genetics sound great but a swing and a miss on the name, imo. That crazy hammerhead


I named my keeper from the testers. It was a lil poke at my buddy HH.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 13, 2019)

Heisenbeans Space Gorilla Hash. So good i will stop making rosin for a while and keep making hash.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I named my keeper from the testers. It was a lil poke at my buddy HH.


Oh ok, lol. I was like man that's a bad strain name for the market. Kinda of figured there was an inside joke. Cheers man


----------



## nc208 (Oct 13, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Heisenbeans Space Gorilla Hash. So good i will stop making rosin for a while and keep making hash.


But have you tried making rosin out of your hash? The trim I washed and pressed of the BBC and the Wed Cake x Sun Driver are absolute fire.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 13, 2019)

I will keep rosin for my pens but some of the frostier strains are going in the 5 gallon bubble dude bags.

I had a light leak that seeded up some of my plants. The rosin was good but the hash was completely unaffected by it. And wow its strong. Rosin is really strong too but i think this hash is stronger.
I am growing purple cake and i will make hash from that and see what it tastes like. GMO cake too. When i find the frostiest hashiest of the bunch im running flood and drain perpetual with it and making hash all the time.
What a pleasant suprise. I also made hash with Esosseeds Orangerberrry Smoothie. I got 3 grams of hash. 2.25 grams of 72 to 160 and .75 .25 to that.
It is delicious too. Good hash from the chuckers fire beans. More fire coming every month.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

All this hash talk so I decide it's Sunday hash day. This is from trim and old buds. You hash purist would hate me. I mix the shit up and have no idea what bag is what. I also only have 120, 74, 25 bags. I only want quantity versus quality. Wasn't a big run at all though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All this hash talk so I decide it's Sunday hash day. This is from trim and old buds. You hash purist would hate me. I mix the shit up and have no idea what bag is what. I also only have 120, 74, 25 bags. I only want quantity versus quality. Wasn't a big run at all though.
> View attachment 4407799


No 220 work bag? 
How did you stir yours? 

I only made one batch that wasn't all that great but yield was very good. 
Used a big drill with a rubber spatula to beat the shit out of it. Three runs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No 220 work bag?
> How did you stir yours?
> 
> I only made one batch that wasn't all that great but yield was very good.
> Used a big drill with a rubber spatula to beat the shit out of it. Three runs.


Yeah, my bad it does have the 220 work bag.

I used a piece of 1/2" pvc pipe with a t piece on the end to just agitate the water. I've used a drill before like you're saying but recently watched some videos on youtube and dudes were saying to gently agitate it for better hash. I think on the next run I'll try a drill again and compare yields.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2019)

I think halloween is going to be a seed popping night. Adult treat or tricking. 

Throw in some copper chem f2s via Amos, some roasted garlic margy via cannarado and maybe a cookies and chem or 2. Maybe bodega instead of the cnc? Not sure yet.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> No 220 work bag?
> How did you stir yours?
> 
> I only made one batch that wasn't all that great but yield was very good.
> Used a big drill with a rubber spatula to beat the shit out of it. Three runs.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, my bad it does have the 220 work bag.
> 
> I used a piece of 1/2" pvc pipe with a t piece on the end to just agitate the water. I've used a drill before like you're saying but recently watched some videos on youtube and dudes were saying to gently agitate it for better hash. I think on the next run I'll try a drill again and compare yields.


I'm getting set to run some fresh frozen on one of my DDB's that's finishing up. The weather is cool and I've been looking forward to it for the last month, since the thought popped in my head anyway, lol.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All this hash talk so I decide it's Sunday





Chunky Stool said:


> No 220 work bag?
> How did you stir yours?
> 
> I only made one batch that wasn't all that great but yield was very good.
> Used a big drill with a rubber spatula to beat the shit out of it. Three runs.


Yep, stop using the rubber spatula to beat the hell out of it. You want gentle agitation. The key is "Cold" as cold as you can get it so the trich heads break off easily. When you "beat the shit out of it" you are getting stalks mixed in and tiny bits of debris with the hash instead of just the heads.

Also washing machine is a great investment if you like making hash. Cost me 100$ and such a time saver.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Yep, stop using the rubber spatula to beat the hell out of it. You want gentle agitation. The key is "Cold" as cold as you can get it so the trich heads break off easily. When you "beat the shit out of it" you are getting stalks mixed in and tiny bits of debris with the hash instead of just the heads.
> 
> Also washing machine is a great investment if you like making hash. Cost me 100$ and such a time saver.


I was going for yield and didn't anticipate how icky the hash would taste. 
Definitely going to invest in a little washing machine before making another batch.

I've bought bubble hash that was good enough to dab with minimal residue. 
That's the goal for my next batch.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2019)

Put frozen mandarin back in the seed box..
& put these down,with more banana cake(shit was a crowd favorite) 

Gelato 33 x Don mega 
(I was about to get the 33 cut,but seen pics of this & was like yuuuuppppp)

Running this Gelato 43 AKA Gello & it has me tossing cuts..
This girl grows just right.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Put frozen mandarin back in the seed box..
> & put these down,with more banana cake(shit was a crowd favorite)
> View attachment 4408092
> Gelato 33 x Don mega
> ...


Solfire breeds some serious heat. I grew out his Westside Creeper and have some Zipline and Cement Shoes x Grim Bastard that I want to run soon


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2019)

I use a washing machine. I get five runs of killer Frenchy hash.


----------



## kroc (Oct 14, 2019)

Well first _intentional_ chuck is in the books, Sweet Deep Grapefruit (Dinafem)fem x Strawberry Mama (Bodhi)male. The SDG pheno absolutely reeks of blueberry muffins and hints of grapefruit, stacks pretty well and is a very easy grower. The male had some good vigor, medium flower time and took stress like a monk. So hopefully we get something fun to mess with.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 14, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I use a washing machine. I get five runs of killer Frenchy hash.
> 
> View attachment 4408182


That looks fire. Great job.


----------



## Tito#1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Just took down this GMO x Swayze Checkers gear she reeks with dirty clothes or something I love it


----------



## Houstini (Oct 14, 2019)

Time to make the donuts my chucks, breeder chucks, friends chucks and my goji f2 I want to f3 before summer outdoor rolls around


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2019)

Lucky charms f3

Get nice long veg


----------



## Houstini (Oct 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Lucky charms f3
> View attachment 4408248
> Get nice long veg


What do you have planned for those sexy long fingers with oh so smooth serrations? Cool looking plant


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> What do you have planned for those sexy long fingers with oh so smooth serrations? Cool looking plant


If she turns out like my last run of lucky charms

She will get hit with something nice...


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 15, 2019)

This girl just finished her stretch...shes def. Some of the most pretty ive seen this Early into bud development. This is "Thai Kwon dro"...planned cross, Only female outta small 10 seed run. This pack was actually supposed to goto cora genetics, but things didnt work out, so I had to see what I was gonna get rid of haha.
I alredy cant wait to run more now!
25% temple flo cut
25% GPS stardawg stud
25%coots the one (76 hippie mafia.thai stick/afghani)
25%pakistani hashplant/chocolate thai 30 year old IBL.


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 15, 2019)

Demo day 52 .. you gotta love this plant During this time of the year. All time fav


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2019)

Great looking and sounding gear everyone! There is some fire up in here . 
La con x nev haze getting her fall colors


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Demo day 52 .. you gotta love this plant During this time of the year. All time favView attachment 4408512View attachment 4408513View attachment 4408514


You got her looking picture perfect for sure...


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> You got her looking picture perfect for sure...


No filters just off my iPhone 6.. go to show wat a Beauty she is. Good job on making this strain


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> No filters just off my iPhone 6.. go to show wat a Beauty she is. Good job on making this strain


Those are my favorite kind of ladies. The ones that look great even without make up! I just ain't got the money to afford them anymore


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2019)

G43 aka Gello (5 to 6 weeks of 12/12)

She has her gelato smell,but it's on the backend.. 
Sometimes I smell her & I get this mild skunk smell..
She has a strong kush type OG smell that is perfect

Her around week 8 or 9

She gets sexy late(like most women)
She puts out also..


----------



## nc208 (Oct 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> Put frozen mandarin back in the seed box..
> & put these down,with more banana cake(shit was a crowd favorite)
> View attachment 4408092
> Gelato 33 x Don mega
> ...


Damn, that's going to be sweet. I've been watching Solfires Don Mega and it's just a beast. I want their Angry Canadian - moosetracks x don mega.
It seems almost anything that gets paired with GMO gets crazy.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Damn, that's going to be sweet. I've been watching Solfires Don Mega and it's just a beast. I want their Angry Canadian - moosetracks x don mega.
> It seems almost anything that gets paired with GMO gets crazy.


Yeah that GMO really shines in her crosses(just look at skunkmasterflex) crazy

Solfire has that quality for sure.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2019)

Damn I see this voyage being a trip past the moonlight of Uranus

7th week for this Miel de Regaliz (looking like 3-4 weeks) I could not imagine a room full of this long flowering floundering sativa...


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn I see this voyage being a trip past the moonlight of Uranus
> View attachment 4408653
> 7th week for this Miel de Regaliz (looking like 3-4 weeks) I could not imagine a room full of this long flowering floundering sativa...



Almost half way there my friend. Smokin her while working on the project behind door number 1

96 square feet of bliss

Insulated, drywalled, muded, needs primed and painted, was thinking of doing rhino lining or similar on floor.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 16, 2019)

Day 56 Esosseeds.com Welchie (LVTK X Grape Sato [(grape stomper X G13 + sensi star X Buddas Dream)]
This smells like gasoline and berries. I think garage smells are my favorite. I spent a lot of time burning doobs and being a gearhead for a lot of my years. I am really looking forward to this.
Plant #1 (#2 has the 4 foot cola).


And then my seed order arrived...I am set for a while again. I will soak some Black Grape DumDum and C99 to start. The freebies first for a change!

The dynoberry bites cured to a wonderful blueberry/blackberry smoke with the faintest hint of skunk on the exhale through the nose. Sweet on the tongue inhale and exhale. Very indica effect and it works real good!!! I had a wonderful doob of it this morning with some Orangeberry Smoothie hash. Delicious!! stupifying!! what more can you ask for!.
And the dynoberry stays a good height. 2 in the bubble buckets may prove me wrong...we shall see.
Thanks Eso.....eosseeds.com is a good deal and the beans are top shelf !!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Almost half way there my friend. Smokin her while working on the project behind door number 1
> View attachment 4408673
> 96 square feet of bliss
> View attachment 4408674
> Insulated, drywalled, muded, needs primed and painted, was thinking of doing rhino lining or similar on floor.


Love seeing a good clean build...


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> 96 square feet of bliss
> 
> Insulated, drywalled, muded, needs primed and painted, was thinking of doing rhino lining or similar on floor.


Looking good, are you planning to use the whole space to flower, or are you going to break it up into multiple spaces? What are your plans for lighting?


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> looking good, are planning to use the whole space to flower, or are you going to break it up into multiple spaces? What are your plans for lighting?


 A 3x3 tent for veg. As for lights I will be using cobs (22 cxb 3590 @~330W) arranged overhead and vertical for starters (look back in this thread to feb or march of this year for pics) I have another ~60W cob with red and uv suppliment and will continue to experiment using monos to tune spectrum. I have been lightly watching @Prawn Connery High Lights (seoul semiconductor phosphor coated uv), hoping he has hit one out of the park with the design. I have not ruled out getting a 315 CMH as well, need to see how everything operates, but 330 watts would put me at under 5W sq. ft. low by any standard.
I will have some racks in there for testing and small plants (12/12 from seed and such) but the objective is to grow a couple slightly larger plants than I have been for the stash and have a nice open area to do more pheno hunting and chucker testing.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)

I feel like Beetlejuice - say my name, and out I pop! 

If you're thinking of adding a CMH, they blend nicely with LED and also give a nice UV boost. I've been helping a few local growers who wanted to keep their CMH lamps but expand their grows with something a bit more efficient and with less heat. We have a board that doesn't have any Seoul Semiconductor UV LEDs - just two different types of Nichia 2700K (CRI90 + CRI98 Optisolis) - and they give a nice little red boost while filling in the gaps in the CMH spectrum (which is already a nice spectrum for a HID). If you already have the COBs, adding a CMH wouldn't be a bad thing.

Here's the CMH spectrum on the left and blended with the LED on the right. This is a ratio of 2:1 (630W CMH, 300W LED) taken with my spectrometer.


These graphs are all about the peaks divided by the area under the curve, so there's still the same amount of UV in there, it's just the red output is higher in comparison (and the green drops off a bit).

Just a bit of spectrum porn for those interested in blends


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

Prawn Connery said:


> I feel like Beetlejuice - say my name, and out I pop!
> 
> If you're thinking of adding a CMH, they blend nicely with LED and also give a nice UV boost. I've been helping a few local growers who wanted to keep their CMH lamps but expand their grows with something a bit more efficient and with less heat. We have a board that doesn't have any Seoul Semiconductor UV LEDs - just two different types of Nichia 2700K (CRI90 + CRI98 Optisolis) - and they give a nice little red boost while filling in the gaps in the CMH spectrum (which is already a nice spectrum for a HID). If you already have the COBs, adding a CMH wouldn't be a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Are you able to get these to the US, last I saw it seemed cost prohibitive.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 16, 2019)

the CMH in 4k is also a fantastic VEG light. I used it out of necessity with a heat problem in my bloom room. Now that things are cooling off everything is back in balance and wow does that light veg really nice.

I use a 3 1/2 x 5 foot veg area with a 240 watt 4k board light usually and swapped it out to gain 10 inches of clearance( CMH in bloom swapped for board gained 10 inches because of placement and fixture height)

In the summer the 4k board will rule the veg room but for now that 315 is rocking it until April. Amazing growth and warmth for the seedlings.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 16, 2019)

How do you guys cure your seeds? I have my methods. What do you all like to do? 

I dry mine for two weeks in about 55-60 rh. Refrigerator for at least two weeks. Store at 38°. 

after that I’m probably poppin’.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> How do you guys cure your seeds? I have my methods. What do you all like to do?
> 
> I dry mine for two weeks in about 55-60 rh. Refrigerator for at least two weeks. Store at 38°.
> 
> after that I’m probably poppin’.


After a 2 week hang dry,then cleaning..
I set the seeds on a paper plate, in the fridge (7-10 days) then they get packed up,put in the seed bin till they find a new home.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Oct 16, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Are you able to get these to the US, last I saw it seemed cost prohibitive.


Hey mate, I'll drop you a PM so I don't spam the thread. But the short answer is it's hard to compete with US companies because they're already there, however ours use high quality LEDs and components and we haven't had a failure yet.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> After a 2 week hang dry,then cleaning..
> I set the seeds on a paper plate, in the fridge (7-10 days) then they get packed up,put in the seed bin till they find a new home.


Good to see I’m in line with the OG in the house.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

I.still aint smoked alot of these new day strains, like purple punch, idc how pretty it is, does it really pack the punch im looking for? So many generic ass effects in.todays time.. I really cant imagine GDP and larry og being that devastating? Ive smoked both Nd alot with same type of genetic make up.. Its good but not like damn this effect is strooong Nd super long lasting. What yall think of it, ppl whos smoked over 10 years?


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

I.still aint smoked alot of these new day strains, like purple punch, idc how pretty it is, does it really pack the punch im looking for? So many generic ass effects in.todays time.. I really cant imagine GDP and larry og being that devastating? Ive smoked both Nd alot with same type of genetic make up.. Its good but not like damn this effect is strooong Nd super long lasting. What yall think of it, ppl whos smoked over 10 years?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2019)

@Amos Otis gifted me some Copper Chem f2 beans a while back. Just harvested one at 9 weeks and her sister is making f3s right now. Some brown splitting calyxes. Also dusted a Black Triangle and also see some brown beans.

Dusted 2 Greenpoint Black Gold yesterday. Hope pollen is still good. Black Gold brings 91 Skunk VA to the rich Copper Chem pool.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 16, 2019)

I grew out a purple punch (HB) that punched you right in the head. It was the only seed i grew out but it can be pretty strong. The cake and LVTK variants and good old GG4 crossed with everything.
Fire all over the place.
The terps are out of this world and they are heavyweights. I love purple punch, purple cake, Dynoberry bites especially because they have that grape berry side of terps and wow are they good.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> I.still aint smoked alot of these new day strains, like purple punch, idc how pretty it is, does it really pack the punch im looking for? So many generic ass effects in.todays time.. I really cant imagine GDP and larry og being that devastating? Ive smoked both Nd alot with same type of genetic make up.. Its good but not like damn this effect is strooong Nd super long lasting. What yall think of it, ppl whos smoked over 10 years?


I did not get any females the time I ran it..so can not speak on the high..
When was first coming out,it definitely got the "weak" tag.

But what's weak to one person,may be strong for the next..
Mimosa is what I call a all day smoke,with good taste.

I do know they both have fast finishing nugs,so that could be why they seem weak(chopping to soon)


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2019)

@ThaiKwonDro - I was impressed with Purple Dream. 
@genuity - take a top now off that sativa and cure it. Then take one in two weeks. Continue until your final harvest. The scent, flavor, and, effects may all be different. And if the effects are too paranoid, make hash, it removes the paranoia.

Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Brother, thats the feeling I had all along, I like real aggressive ass smoke. Im gonna start advertising as a true drug line breeder, all these damn florists! Lol... I mean damn is this not a time of abunch of instruction manual growers and a time when bag appeal trumps the EFFECT, a time of fuckery, a time of true confusion... Haha damn where is ppls head at... My goal is ..my bud gets u the.highest every time... People are asleep...
Idk about weak to one.strong to.another when.uve smoked as long as we have tho bro.. Glad I started growing outdoor with mexi.brick seeds at 13 haha I learned the PLANT, these yougins.... And they think they know it all! Lmao
1. Effect, 2. Potency.3. Hybrid vigour 4.terps 5. Bag appeal.



genuity said:


> I did not get any females the time I ran it..so can not speak on the high..
> When was first coming out,it definitely got the "weak" tag.
> 
> But what's weak to one person,may be strong for the next..
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Im gonna start advertising as a true drug line breeder, all these damn florists! Lol... these yougins.... And they think they know it all..LOL


Are you the poster formerly known as Seed Bandit, then something else?


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you the poster formerly known as Seed Bandit, then something else?


Yea man ive been on here for over 12 years, but ill get a wild now n then, get banned haha


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> I.still aint smoked alot of these new day strains, like purple punch, idc how pretty it is, does it really pack the punch im looking for? So many generic ass effects in.todays time.. I really cant imagine GDP and larry og being that devastating? Ive smoked both Nd alot with same type of genetic make up.. Its good but not like damn this effect is strooong Nd super long lasting. What yall think of it, ppl whos smoked over 10 years?


The punch I got from it was more terp wise on certain cuts. Real fruity smoke that “punches” you in the mouth. It is not strong for the daily user/patient. But it is a nice all day smoke that has good flavor even if it is a softer plant.


ThaiKwonDro said:


> 1. Effect, 2. Potency.3. Hybrid vigour 4.terps 5. Bag appeal.


Give me terps all day, everyday.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The punch I got from it was more terp wise on certain cuts. Real fruity smoke that “punches” you in the mouth. It is not strong for the daily user/patient. But it is a nice all day smoke that has good flavor even if it is a softer plant.
> 
> Give me terps all day, everyday.


Terps I feel just come with the package, I wld NEVER choose a smell or taste over a effect, and hybrid vigour is being lost in many of these plants... idc if its a amazing flavor and if its got a generic buzz, fk that. I smoke cigs to smoke, to just be smoking. Feel me, haha I need.that shit to be able to stop me from drinking lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Yea man ive been on here for over 12 years, but ill get a wild now n then, get banned haha


Yes, "haha".

I'd say welcome back, but those threats and other BS you dropped in my PM were revealing. Just checked to make sure I made and saved a copy of the PM. That was back when you were Low Ankle.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes, "haha".
> 
> I'd say welcome back, but those threats and other BS you dropped in my PM were revealing. Just checked to make sure I made and saved a copy of the PM. That was back when you were Low Ankle.


Yea when I get drunk im actually a tottaly different personality, and picked on u bc u stand out.hahaha to me at the drunken time, its all just like funny.as.Hell, I.think.I even.wrote a freestyle rap to.you.bro lmao but next day. Ill be beating my self up over it all., alot of.times a apology after all that, makes u seem even more crazy lol so I didnt apologize even.tho.I was sorry I did it..at least u remember me, haha.good or bad. I know any person can say anything to me, cant hurt my feelings lol im from the projects. Naw tho I like ya bro fr.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> The punch I got from it was more terp wise on certain cuts. Real fruity smoke that “punches” you in the mouth. It is not strong for the daily user/patient. But it is a nice all day smoke that has good flavor even if it is a softer plant.
> 
> Give me terps all day, everyday.


Yup,if I want that strong smoke,I'll just go the chem/OG way..
But terps/smells/tastes have always been what I hunt for.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yup,if I want that strong smoke,I'll just go the chem/OG way..
> But terps/smells/tastes have always been what I hunt for.


Why bro? Why the hell has that been this new day shift, ppl who buy bud from me 
And on the streets far back as ive ever known, they say this one is the best bc it gets them the Highest. A flavor? I dont get that bubba.
Its main reason why im bringing back so much landrace as well, effects and hybrid vigour so.important to.the marijuana plant...most ppl havent even ever smoke a pure line.in.thier life in todays.time... They missing out man


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Why bro? Why the hell has that been this new day shift, ppl who buy bud from me
> And on the streets far back as ive ever known, they say this one is the best bc it gets them the Highest. A flavor? I dont get that bubba.


I still get them folks also(has to be that strong,chest thumper,breath taker...) but they do other drugs,so that's why they need that strong..

As for new age, most...not all of them,but most are on prescription drugs, lean,& everything else,so they don't need they weed to be strong..

I like flavors/smells/look & high/stone
Hell I keep some chem/OG dry ice sift around to top my soft joints at times.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> I still get them folks also(has to be that strong,chest thumper,breath taker...) but they do other drugs,so that's why they need that strong..
> 
> As for new age, most...not all of them,but most are on prescription drugs, lean,& everything else,so they don't need they weed to be strong..
> 
> ...


Your right as hell about that, prescriptions etc.. I come from a household where my mom and dad are true old school original heads, my moms been smoking bud 40 years! same for my dad.. No other drugs for them at all, strictly weed, and they will laugh these flavors out the park if it dont pack that punch, they love that expander as well hurts ur ass... Haha and them real old heads aint even about wax and all that its all about the BUD! Haha like on some pre 97 bluemoonshine X fireballs I got right now.. 

The best pheno had the least frost/bag appeal of them all, nice blue terps, but it def had the strongest buzz. I got one smells dead on cherrys but its not aggresive enough for us. Like I don't even wanna run.the offspring off the momma if it aint getting me high enough. Theres so many effects out there to be found, u remember back in.the 90s when ppl wld swear the weed was laced... Haha thats where it's at. And I cant speak enough on hybrid vigour, we breeding plants.... Ill take shaggy seeded weed over beauty, if its stronger. I wanna find the most rare.and exotic and.aggressive effects. With plants that outgrow all.the others. Hell my dad wrecked his truck 2xs in one day on some bud recently, lol thats good weed. One day all this weed will just have the same exact effect lol if true panama red gives us hearing distortions, why isnt that sought after? Lol I.guess I just dont get todays time weed culture.. Just dont make sense to me... Flavors? Lol all weed from the MJ hot spots.geographically, taste pretty damn good I think.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Well this is all good knowledge for all of us to speak on actually... Ofcourse I def think.Im correct in my ways of breeding tho over alot of what im hearing from yall, I think cats like subcool and dj short wld agree with me on this subject. And good thing is IDC about that hype or what ppl are saying in todays time, bc truth is ppl dont really know what they want, they just want it all.. I give them what they NEED instead of what they want, kinda way I see it. And with all these newer breeders going this.terp and bag appeal route, I believe one day my gear will really stand out from.the crowd and I know those effects will bring ppl back for more. And if I never sell a pack, idgaf. Love, Passion and to one.day be the best! Which raises another question, the cannnabis.cups, whats the main things they actually judge on? If any yall know. Im wandering.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Well this is all good knowledge for all of us to speak on actually... Ofcourse I def think.Im correct in my ways of breeding tho over alot of what im hearing from yall, I think cats like subcool and dj short wld agree with me on this subject. And good thing is IDC about that hype or what ppl are saying in todays time, bc truth is ppl dont really know what they want, they just want it all.. I give them what they NEED instead of what they want, kinda way I see it. And with all these newer breeders going this.terp and bag appeal route, I believe one day my gear will really stand out from.the crowd and I know those effects will bring ppl back for more. And if I never sell a pack, idgaf. Love, Passion and to one.day be the best! Which raises another question, the cannnabis.cups, whats the main things they actually judge on? If any yall know. Im wandering.


2 things can be true...

As for cups..IMO 

1.money
2.your following
3.then your nugs


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> 2 things can be true...
> 
> As for cups..IMO
> 
> ...


Damn....Thats fkin sad bro for the cups...wow. They shldnt even know.whos is.who... I wlda thought they wlda had.a check list as we do for our breeding projects...

2 thing's can be true,..I aint picking up ur meaning there lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

coreywebster said:


> Not to be mistaken for the similarly titled Cucked in paradise , that's a whole different kettle of fish.


Getting cucked is definitely a different kettle of fish!!! YIKES!!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Damn....Thats fkin sad bro for the cups...wow. They shldnt even know.whos is.who... I wlda thought they wlda had.a check list as we do for our breeding projects...
> 
> 2 thing's can be true,..I aint picking up ur meaning there lol


You dont have to sacrifice terps for strong weed.
That's the 2 things can be true..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Got a bunch of these side chicks going in flowering
> View attachment 4402290
> 
> Smoking this Miel de Regaliz, this stuff is tasty... long flowering but oh well.


Yeah,I'm sure that it's worth the wait!!!


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> You dont have to sacrifice terps for strong weed.
> That's the 2 things can be true..


Yea exactly, thats what I.was kinda saying to other cuz earlier, I kinda feel terps just come with the package. Never had truly fire dank, that tasted.horrible. And like u seen my priority list, effect comes.b4 potency even...aint u at all interested in legendary old school strains, and thier nearly lost effects? a select Columbia Gold Xed with demo haha, my money is on that.cross over say purple punch and demo.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah,I'm sure that it's worth the wait!!!


Having other things to chop is what helps with that wait..

The mom went 16 weeks,only reason it was worth the wait,is I rarely get to smoke sativa nugs.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Having other things to chop is what helps with that wait..
> 
> The mom went 16 weeks,only reason it was worth the wait,is I rarely get to smoke sativa nugs.View attachment 4409005


Thats what im talking about, that can create some beautiful hybrid vigour. Is the effect normal sativa or psychedelic type? I got a 76 peace corps panama red pure landrace IBL in flower now, she will prolly go.same length of time. Whats pretty tight about them long ass flowering times, is damn u can cross, harvest seed, cross again lol all in one run haha beauty man.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Having other things to chop is what helps with that wait..
> 
> The mom went 16 weeks,only reason it was worth the wait,is I rarely get to smoke sativa nugs.View attachment 4409005


Beautiful... I've got some room to play around in now!!! Gonna put 4 4x4 tents in here... Fems,autos and regs,and a scrog/sog tent... Gonna take care of the walls also... Putting my big boy pants on... Time to come down off the porch!!!


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Here is 7 graveyard whistlers and my alien abduction stud reviving from dormancy nicely in the corner. He passes of great potent offspring and smells like damn rd kill skunk, which is why he was planned for the GW with the swayze in there... Gonna be some.kill. This is a replacement of the Ghost of E.T line, which was a ghost s1 Xed with that male. This line will be even better, alien graveyard, just need a dank ass female!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful... I've got some room to play around in now!!! Gonna put 4 4x4 tents in here... Fems,autos and regs,and a scrog/sog tent... Gonna take care of the walls also... Putting my big boy pants on... Time to come down off the porch!!!View attachment 4409008


Gonna get some pallets and plywood sheets and a roll of tile and set the tents up on that... Another work in progress!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Here is 7 graveyard whistlers and my alien abduction stud reviving from dormancy nicely in the corner. He passes of great potent offspring and smells like damn rd kill skunk, which is why he was planned for the GW with the swayze in there... Gonna be some.kill. This is a replacement of the Ghost of E.T line, which was a ghost s1 Xed with that male. This line will be even better, alien graveyard, just need a dank ass female!
> View attachment 4409013


You got peppers in there too???


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> You got peppers in there too???


Haha they.def resemble a pepper as of right now, they are actually pink lady apple trees, found some.seeds alredy germinated in a great tasting apple, super crisp and tart. And then the lil cups, one is las vegas triangle kush other is my cross shade tree, Nigerian sunshine Xed with my Royal Robbery line. Nigerian sunshine had crazy ass hybrid vigour and unbelievable branching. Awesome effect, it was a highland blue thai dominate pheno mother.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful... I've got some room to play around in now!!! Gonna put 4 4x4 tents in here... Fems,autos and regs,and a scrog/sog tent... Gonna take care of the walls also... Putting my big boy pants on... Time to come down off the porch!!!View attachment 4409008


Nice slate! I’ll be clearing out a spare bedroom this weekend for a 4x8 flood table. Was going to build out space in the garage, but will require more work. I just need to run a few 20a circuits to the bedroom and that’s easy enough.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2019)

@genuity I owe ya one, I kilt the lil seedlings fire and desire. I'll be doin the floozy again prolly soon. Got caregiver card so get to play with more numbers, etc than had been. I had high hopes. Thought it was the rooters but it was something I was doin. Apologies


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful... I've got some room to play around in now!!! Gonna put 4 4x4 tents in here... Fems,autos and regs,and a scrog/sog tent... Gonna take care of the walls also... Putting my big boy pants on... Time to come down off the porch!!!View attachment 4409008


The dungeon...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna get some pallets and plywood sheets and a roll of tile and set the tents up on that... Another work in progress!!!


Linoleum is what I meant...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 16, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Haha they.def resemble a pepper as of right now, they are actually pink lady apple trees, found some.seeds alredy germinated in a great tasting apple, super crisp and tart. And then the lil cups, one is las vegas triangle kush other is my cross shade tree, Nigerian sunshine Xed with my Royal Robbery line. Nigerian sunshine had crazy ass hybrid vigour and unbelievable branching. Awesome effect, it was a highland blue thai dominate pheno mother.


Gonna be running your stuff in a minute!!!


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Gonna be running your stuff in a minute!!!


U got the bad dawg didnt you? That shit is fire bro, the phenos ive tried. Its sold out now. It will attack you lol
Fr..Really good smoke. I had one get seeded lika mfker outdoor, and some ppl is.choosing it over the indoor I got, strooong and looong lasting buzz haha 
Most is super chemy of course, but I got one pheno that tasted dead on the old original sour diesel. 
Its one of my favs right now.
Here is the girl who got ate up with seeds.
She was 9ft, filled a 5 gallon bucket dry. Loud! Stank. Seeded dank. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2019)

Welchie, my lvtk just shines through in all her crosses and yet let's the pollen donor pass their flavor/terps. Gas and berries, grown by @gwheels


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 16, 2019)

Group Shot

Cindy Haze Cream 2 (@SSGrower)


Sour Tangie F2 (@THT)

Cindy Haze Cream 1 (@SSGrower)

Sour Tangie F2 1 (@THT)


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4409158
> Group Shot
> View attachment 4409159
> Cindy Haze Cream 2 (@SSGrower)
> ...


----------



## C-theGrower (Oct 17, 2019)

GWxCNC
bout to use this stud to smash on a few lady’s..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 17, 2019)

Shucked a few beans from chuck #3. Here's the greenpoint eagle scout male. 
Ladies were bodhi's sour butter x 88g13hp and snow leopard v2, antenna's super lazerlite, an orange cookies x choc diesel bagseed and a funky, gassy gp cake n chem.

I usually pollinate a couple buds on a couple branches using a paint brush. I'm getting about 40-100 beans per plant.

About 80 from the cnc mom.


----------



## crimsonecho (Oct 17, 2019)

Indigo Lily (Blueberry x Purple Afghan Kush). Incredibly fruity. Clear yet a bit sedative as it progresses. From my first pollen chuck. Just wanted to share as i’ve posted the pics of the reversed mother on here somewhere waaay back.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 17, 2019)

Man some of these girls took it really good!! Getting excited for some new X's haha
"Feed the seed"


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 17, 2019)

demo, not sure how many days are on them (guessing around 60) but they will be coming down soon. the first two stink like gmo, the one in the back smells a little gmo-ish, but its smell is more hashy than anything. that one definitely wants to go a couple more weeks, the first two look a lot closer to done
  
and my goofy grape keeper, her first run in the big room, day 21. to say they got away from me would be a gross understatement. this pheno is vigorous as hell and i vegged them way too long. lesson learned


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2019)

the perfect Greenpoint plant, a CnC f3 made by @SSGrower, cabbage head on a 3 foot ball bat. Dense as all get out. Smells great. Did I mention it's staying short and squat? Sorry bout the pics, figgerin out a new phone thingie.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2019)

Grape bubba x lvtk seeds a few weeks out.

I burnt up the plant by over fertilizing her because she is a cal whore. Should have only added calmag but also added pure blend pro to FFOF soil. Either way she'll produce seeds fine but buds will only be hash worthy.

This cross will compete with anything out there right now guaranteed. I'll put money on that, like 5 bucks lol. But seriously I'll be popping some asap. Have a really fun name for the cross too but ain't gonna say it yet, it's that good imo.


Here is the grape bubba x grape sato aka all valley grape, this one should have some killer grape phenos in the mix. Structure on this one is real nice.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2019)

Damn @thenasty1 really like what you got going on..

You growers got them DEMO looking good..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yup,if I want that strong smoke,I'll just go the chem/OG way..
> But terps/smells/tastes have always been what I hunt for.


I just keep a variety of weed on hand and grind it fresh for big bong hits. 
Today I mixed gorilla wreck with some C99. Strong AF and not too sedating. 
Worked great on my back pain!


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn @thenasty1 really like what you got going on..
> View attachment 4409823
> You growers got them DEMO looking good..


thanks man. that one has been my pick from the start, but the first one is giving it a run for its money as of a week or so ago. looking forward to the smoke test


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 18, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Shucked a few beans from chuck #3. Here's the greenpoint eagle scout male. View attachment 4409302
> Ladies were bodhi's sour butter x 88g13hp and snow leopard v2, antenna's super lazerlite, an orange cookies x choc diesel bagseed and a funky, gassy gp cake n chem.
> 
> I usually pollinate a couple buds on a couple branches using a paint brush. I'm getting about 40-100 beans per plant.
> ...


I have quite a few Eagle Scout male chucks finishing up right now as well. Really liked the male I found had kick ass structure and strong smells.

alien OG x Eagle Scout = supernatural scout
Cackleberry x Eagle Scout = super sour scout 
Alpine citra x Eagle Scout = alpine scout 
Jelly pie x Eagle Scout. = TBD. 

should be really fun runs, but I’m making so many seeds I can’t buy any new ones. chucker problems.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 19, 2019)

I have this Esosseeds.com Welchie at day 59...so close but this is not a time for impatience. 7 days will amber this right up I think. This was smelling very LVTK funky and then the berry terps started building. It smells great.
I have 3 of them at various stages of flower. They are all frosting up really good.

the pair of dynoberry bites in bubble buckets are starting to set some roots. They should really take off this week!.

I am also running HydroRed's gear (3Thirteen Seeds) and Schwaggy's Fine Seeds Skunky VA. All of them robust and healthy.
313 Limited Edition Purple Primate (GG4 X Plemon).

Schwaggy Skunky VA


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> the perfect Greenpoint plant, a CnC f3 made by @SSGrower, cabbage head on a 3 foot ball bat. Dense as all get out. Smells great. Did I mention it's staying short and squat? Sorry bout the pics, figgerin out a new phone thingie.


I thought growin weed was fun.
That's nothin' compared to watching chucks come to life.
A big thank you to all that are runnin my shit. I want to distribute the work I have done, just cant afford to send it all out for free. Not lookin to make a living, just need some mechanism to cover costs. TBH I'd really like to just hand seeds over in bulk to someone that already has the distribition network. So if any banks are out there watchin HMU.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> I thought growin weed was fun.
> That's nothin' compared to watching chucks come to life.


Word.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2019)

It sure is!


----------



## coppershot (Oct 19, 2019)

Floozy rounding out week 5. She doesnt put out long buds bud there are lots of these dense golfballs.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Floozy rounding out week 5. She doesnt put out long buds bud there are lots of these dense golfballs.
> View attachment 4410362


She looks like the Swayze for sure..

Nice.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 20, 2019)

Honey Sundae from @genuity.
Tent
et
#1
#2
#3
#4

#5

I popped these a few weeks ago, they have been in there final container for a couple weeks. I’ll veg them for a couple more weeks before put them into flowering. They have all been topped once.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae from @genuity.
> Tent
> etView attachment 4410515
> #1View attachment 4410516
> ...


I've got a pack of these I've been wanting look into. Can't wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## genuity (Oct 20, 2019)

What they look like on they own..

Honeystomper male & sundae driver #10 mom


----------



## Joedank (Oct 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> What they look like on they own..
> View attachment 4410532
> Honeystomper male & sundae driver #10 mom


That male looks legit ! Nice stocky close nodes tight/ chunky groups of flowers.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 20, 2019)

I’m about to flower this male I have and hit everything In flower .. the male is nycd x og chem 

I have one more male but we’ll see


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 21, 2019)

^^ I wish I had a FF> button to flower stage!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> ^^ I wish I had a FF> button to flower stage!!


Definitely top them if you give them 4+ weeks veg


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Definitely top them if you give them 4+ weeks veg


Yea I will bro for sure, I usually do at least a good 4-6 and get my canopy as close together as I can before flippin the stretch on lol


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 21, 2019)

I dropped 2 more FLOOZY today with a Side Chick!!! So getting ready to down some of your fire on the table probably 4-5 months be getting ready to party this summer with a few Side Chicks an all the Floozy's around lmao


----------



## genuity (Oct 21, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I dropped 2 more FLOOZY today with a Side Chick!!! So getting ready to down some of your fire on the table probably 4-5 months be getting ready to party this summer with a few Side Chicks an all the Floozy's around lmao


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 21, 2019)

A couple quick shots of some dense side chicks. 
#2 is a fruity fuel. 
#1 is offensive fuel. Not necessarily gasoline.


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A couple quick shots of some dense side chicks.
> #2 is a fruity fuel. View attachment 4411172View attachment 4411175
> #1 is offensive fuel. Not necessarily gasoline.View attachment 4411173


Talk about spears,Ogee triangle with a drop of honey...

All my full moon seeds are up & growing strong..

(Sherb snacks) jam`N jets genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

Dynoberry bites


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2019)

Smoking shop weed today...

Durban poison & crunk berries

The Durban smokes nice..about to smoke the crunk berries


----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Smoking shop weed today...
> View attachment 4411769
> Durban poison & crunk berries
> 
> The Durban smokes nice..about to smoke the crunk berries


I love that Colorado Durban cut . Such fruity funk and a hit of thcv it makes for a great morning toke


----------



## nc208 (Oct 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Smoking shop weed today...
> View attachment 4411769
> Durban poison & crunk berries
> 
> The Durban smokes nice..about to smoke the crunk berries


Is that the rec weed being sold where your at?


----------



## genuity (Oct 23, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Is that the rec weed being sold where your at?


It's rec weed..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's rec weed..


Weed shouldn't cost money. 

Hell I'm looking for a dog trainer who will barter for top shelf...


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2019)

Had a good long talk with an old buddy last night, very much needed. 

Afgooie will be getting another run(with the rest of classics seeds)


----------



## gwheels (Oct 24, 2019)

Day 51 Esosseeds Welchie. The other one is now in the dryer. This one should be ready in a week or two.


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2019)

Miel de Regaliz 

Smelling just like hard pink bubblegum. 
This was a 12" clone,slapped her right under a 1000 watter (fox farm feedings) (coco loco base)

The 12/12 from seed pot is looking good also..


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2019)

Wow Gen - you are killing it!!!

I would love another try with Mr. Goo


----------



## Joedank (Oct 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Miel de Regaliz
> View attachment 4412124
> Smelling just like hard pink bubblegum.
> This was a 12" clone,slapped her right under a 1000 watter (fox farm feedings) (coco loco base)
> ...


You gave up on the build a soil?


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2019)

Joedank said:


> You gave up on the build a soil?


Not at all
Just waiting till I find 1 or 2 more nice cultivars (total 4 good mom's) befor I run 7gal-10gal build a soil pots.



Mohican said:


> Wow Gen - you are killing it!!!
> 
> I would love another try with Mr. Goo


Thanks MO 
That goo was some damn fine smoke.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Had a good long talk with an old buddy last night, very much needed.
> View attachment 4412096
> Afgooie will be getting another run(with the rest of classics seeds)


Say What!

That paradise classic editions. Play it again and again!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Miel de Regaliz
> View attachment 4412124
> Smelling just like hard pink bubblegum.
> This was a 12" clone,slapped her right under a 1000 watter (fox farm feedings) (coco loco base)
> ...


If you want to speed things along freeze the rootball like this one.

She revegged fine, smoked the tops yesterday, the rest of the smokables today. A bangin harvest. She's good.


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 24, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Beautiful... I've got some room to play around in now!!! Gonna put 4 4x4 tents in here... Fems,autos and regs,and a scrog/sog tent... Gonna take care of the walls also... Putting my big boy pants on... Time to come down off the porch!!!View attachment 4409008


Yeahas love a fresh empty paper. U can make ur dream right thur


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Welchie, my lvtk just shines through in all her crosses and yet let's the pollen donor pass their flavor/terps. Gas and berries, grown by @gwheels


240w love these led quantam boards


----------



## Veronavb (Oct 24, 2019)

genuity said:


> Damn @thenasty1 really like what you got going on..
> 
> You growers got them DEMO looking good..


That swell mwwwah


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 24, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Time to make the donuts my chucks, breeder chucks, friends chucks and my goji f2 I want to f3 before summer outdoor rolls around
> View attachment 4408247


I chucked the Goji pollen you gave me onto two different Nigerian Sunshine phenos. Once those wrap up I'll send along a PM and get you some beans back.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 25, 2019)

A smidge of an update I suppose. I'm wrapping up my final MBA class and am prepping for my business plan thesis on opening a tissue culture bank so I've been crazy busy.

I did a lot of pollination this season. My final plant standing is Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk. Super slow to flower but smells like Cherry 7-Up. I hit it with my two Granny Skunk males so lots of seeds. Lots.

I also hit all four of my GSK phenos, Lemon Tree, Grapefruit, and Cherry Vanilla Skunk with my haze leaning Blue Orca Haze. 

The female BOH left me with a meh feeling. Awesome in veg as it smelled like bile/ammonia but another one that faded out in the heat of the full sun. Kinda spongy and it likes botrytis in and out. I pollinated branches on that but they'll likely hold a perma spot in the seed fridge. I'd say she is probably more Blue Orca than NL/Haze.

The Golden Goat S1 flowered very fast and had an insane tropical/pineapple smell while growing but it faded away at the end. It's a fast finisher and MAYBE a keeper. I tapped a few branches with BOH and Goji pollen for good measure.

I grew out two phenos of Granny Skunk, #3 and #6 with 6 being a bigger yielder. I have yet to test anything other than a bong load of Golden Goat today.

As noted above I crossed both of my Nigerian Sunshine phenos with Goji pollen. I did this AFTER the plants had already given me a whole harvest of NS x GSK seeds and then re-vegged on their own all under full sun. I've never seen anything like it. All four are tied up and still falling over. The F1 vigor on the NS is amazing.

Now that outside is all wrapping up I put out nineteen '88 G-13 x HP seedlings for an open pollination. 10 males and 9 females. I have yet to decide if there will be any hunting there or if I just let them do the deed. Lots of homogeneous growth on those.

Inside, besides my normal corral of moms, I have a Nigerian Sunshine, Golden Goat, Marionberry, Cherry Vanilla Skunk, and a Blackwater all around 4 weeks into flowering. Pics later.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 25, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I chucked the Goji pollen you gave me onto two different Nigerian Sunshine phenos. Once those wrap up I'll send along a PM and get you some beans back.


Just happy someone was able to use it in a timely manner. Awesome you are seeing fruits of that effort


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2019)

Flashback Friday 

2015 Afgooie (7gal coots mix) extreme tea feedings..


----------



## gwheels (Oct 25, 2019)

How is Nigerian Sunshine. I see a lot of crosses with that for the regular chuckers. I have never tasted it but before i started really growing i had tasted maybe 8 strains and now maybe 25 or 30. There are a lot i cant imagine.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 25, 2019)

Flashback Friday it is. In 2011 I was growing a ecsd x rascal og(my chuck) ,the Colorado Durban sour d Apollo 13
Co durban


Joedank said:


> View attachment 1843968View attachment 1843979View attachment 1843980View attachment 1843981View attachment 1843982View attachment 1843983View attachment 1843984View attachment 1843985View attachment 1843986View attachment 1843987View attachment 1843988View attachment 1843978View attachment 1843977View attachment 1843966View attachment 1843967View attachment 1843969View attachment 1843970View attachment 1843971View attachment 1843972View attachment 1843973View attachment 1843974View attachment 1843975View attachment 1843976View attachment 1843989iso oil ....


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 25, 2019)

Group shot: Cindy Haze Cream (front L and back L, by @SSGrower), Sour Tangie F2 (back C &R, by @THT), I have 2 seedlings of Oregon Huckleberry x CnC from @SSGrower and a Heavenly Hashplant from Bodhi started in cups. 


Cindy Haze Cream 1, this one smells like funky sour dough




Cindy Haze Cream 2, this one smells like lemon cleaner and a little sweet citrus, it's also the most stacked and prettiest of the group (IMO). 


Sour Tangie 1 and 2, both smell like tang drink with a little extra orange zest sent, so delicious. They were slower to start frosting than the CHCs, but are putting on both frost and bulk day by day.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 25, 2019)

gwheels said:


> How is Nigerian Sunshine. I see a lot of crosses with that for the regular chuckers. I have never tasted it but before i started really growing i had tasted maybe 8 strains and now maybe 25 or 30. There are a lot i cant imagine.


you'll prolly get some pm's now that you've mentioned it. lol. I've been hit by 3 or 4 diff accts pushing it in pms, usually along with a seed list for sale, lol,


----------



## THT (Oct 25, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Sour Tangie 1 and 2


Really looks like you got both expressions there, wouldn't be surprised if the Bushy one (#1?) Showed up with some minty smells later in flower. looks great dude, as always thank you for sharing.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 25, 2019)

Second Jack Flash x Goji cross I have grown out. I started her outside and brought her in shortly after flowering began. Lucky for me she was the only one in the tent since she came with some hitchhikers. Luckily mites are pretty easy to nuke if you catch them early. This one is stanks like dirty socks with cherry air freshener.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> you'll prolly get some pm's now that you've mentioned it. lol. I've been hit by 3 or 4 diff accts pushing it in pms, usually along with a seed list for sale, lol,


I've been growing it for a spell and breeding with my BMR keeper. I have only ever given the seeds away freely. I also do not have a list of anything for sale. (Nor do I plan on it) 

If you want some Nigerian or crosses for FREE send me a PM. 

@Bodyne, I fucking hope that people are not trying to sell you shit I have been giving away for free. Please out the accounts so we all know. It should be easy to search through your PMs. Thank you!

Nigerian Sunshine is an old school and more mellow smoke. Its not the bag appeal and smelly/gassy/doughy shit that everyone loves but lacks potency. The flavors off of what I have is more of a wood terpene. Sandalwood with semi-complex sesquiterpenes that last throughout a joint. I am happy to post more pics but there are PLENTY in this thread alone of both my indoor and outdoor runs with it.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 25, 2019)

been a minute or two. Want to say strainwisemagic or ma nature, but I really can't quite remember. Seems like it was when somebody else would be announcing drops, or new chucks, etc. Pm's would light up, never did figger why I got picked. But its been awhile and I don't keep pm's. I hope it wasn't you and you were offering and I took it the wrong way, lol, jeez o pete


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> been a minute or two. Want to say strainwisemagic or ma nature, but I really can't quite remember. Seems like it was when somebody else would be announcing drops, or new chucks, etc. Pm's would light up, never did figger why I got picked. But its been awhile and I don't keep pm's. I hope it wasn't you and you were offering and I took it the wrong way, lol, jeez o pete


It was pa troll and low ankle now or something like that and several other names too.


----------



## genuity (Oct 26, 2019)

Smelling like she been standing at the circle k all day pumping gas & smoking fruity weed

Side chick #4 of 8


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A smidge of an update I suppose. I'm wrapping up my final MBA class and am prepping for my business plan thesis on opening a tissue culture bank so I've been crazy busy.
> 
> I did a lot of pollination this season. My final plant standing is Dynasty's Cherry Vanilla Skunk. Super slow to flower but smells like Cherry 7-Up. I hit it with my two Granny Skunk males so lots of seeds. Lots.
> 
> ...


Would love to see more of that CVS from Dynasty, looking at a pack of Huckleberry Meringue right now that might need to get popped soon. Great stock, dig your taste.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 26, 2019)

The Single Hippie dropper, still early in flower..
76 Hippie mafia thai stick/71 kandahar afgani/Pakistani hash plant/chocolate Thai 30 year IBL X with purple badlands(temple flo/Stardawg) smells like FUNK, super tacky trichs.


----------



## klx (Oct 27, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape Day 48. 3 out of 4 are very similar - tight buds with a nice fuelly grape nose (no mango unfortunately). 1 out of 4 seems more hazey, looser buds and a bit slower to mature. I think the potency will definitely be there though they have that look about them.

These were flowered as small clones next round have had a decent veg.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 27, 2019)

gwheels said:


> How is Nigerian Sunshine. I see a lot of crosses with that for the regular chuckers. I have never tasted it but before i started really growing i had tasted maybe 8 strains and now maybe 25 or 30. There are a lot i cant imagine.


The Nigerian sunshine I crossed with was quite a bit different then @SCJedi Was. Myn was like str8 highland blue thai, blueberry and flowers with long ass sativa buds.that matured pretty quick, about 11 weeks, I took it at 10 tho. The effect and potency are awesome,.im bombed on it right now, great floral flavor as well, bag appeal is lower, like fluffy long buds. Myn has a strong mind buzz, yet it contains this peaceful effect I love, no paranoia, or anxiety which I can get easy lol its hybrid vigour and branching was off the charts. Had the variegated leaf trait...
I hit it to my royal robbery line,(blackwater/alien abduction stud)


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 27, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Would love to see more of that CVS from Dynasty, looking at a pack of Huckleberry Meringue right now that might need to get popped soon. Great stock, dig your taste.


The CVS was a very limited drop and I haven't researched enough to know why. Something new in my stable threw some early pollen and I hope it's not that because it's pretty unique.


ThaiKwonDro said:


> The Nigerian sunshine I crossed with was quite a bit different then @SCJedi Was. Myn was like str8 highland blue thai, blueberry and flowers with long ass sativa buds.that matured pretty quick, about 11 weeks, I took it at 10 tho. The effect and potency are awesome,.im bombed on it right now, great floral flavor as well, bag appeal is lower, like fluffy long buds. Myn has a strong mind buzz, yet it contains this peaceful effect I love, no paranoia, or anxiety which I can get easy lol its hybrid vigour and branching was off the charts. Had the variegated leaf trait...
> I hit it to my royal robbery line,(blackwater/alien abduction stud)


Yes, your Nigerian Sunshine does sound a lot different that the two I have. 

There is another common strain between us. Do you have the original Blackwater or the recreated fem? I've been growing the original Blackwater for probably 10 years now and have been crossing with it recently.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> The CVS was a very limited drop and I haven't researched enough to know why. Something new in my stable threw some early pollen and I hope it's not that because it's pretty unique.
> 
> Yes, your Nigerian Sunshine does sound a lot different that the two I have.
> 
> There is another common strain between us. Do you have the original Blackwater or the recreated fem? I've been growing the original Blackwater for probably 10 years now and have been crossing with it recently.


Re created fem, it was a real nice pheno, but I liked the looks of your original better when I seen it,..I remember 10 or 12 years ago I wanting to buy the originals, never did tho haha the alien abduction stud(alien dawg/alienOG) was really the star in royal robbery line, RR stud crossed in with the Highland blue thai dominate NS made shade tree testers. I havent got to run any yet, Id like to cross in your NS X BW into shade tree haha


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 27, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> The Nigerian sunshine I crossed with was quite a bit different then @SCJedi Was. Myn was like str8 highland blue thai, blueberry and flowers with long ass sativa buds.that matured pretty quick, about 11 weeks, I took it at 10 tho. The effect and potency are awesome,.im bombed on it right now, great floral flavor as well, bag appeal is lower, like fluffy long buds. Myn has a strong mind buzz, yet it contains this peaceful effect I love, no paranoia, or anxiety which I can get easy lol its hybrid vigour and branching was off the charts. Had the variegated leaf trait...
> I hit it to my royal robbery line,(blackwater/alien abduction stud)





SCJedi said:


> The CVS was a very limited drop and I haven't researched enough to know why. Something new in my stable threw some early pollen and I hope it's not that because it's pretty unique.
> 
> Yes, your Nigerian Sunshine does sound a lot different that the two I have.
> 
> There is another common strain between us. Do you have the original Blackwater or the recreated fem? I've been growing the original Blackwater for probably 10 years now and have been crossing with it recently.


From my one pack of Nigerian Sunshine, bought from Swami in early 2019, I got 16 to germinate out of 19 seeds. 

I'm keeping 2 of the females, one from each main phenotype I noticed.
pheno 1: tall, super fast veg/growth, branchy, sativa like airy buds with a more clear sativa uppity high. Grassy, earthy, spicy like smell with some sweetness. I'm guessing these are the Nigerian dom phenos. 10-11 weeks
pheno 2: shorter, more modern looking hybrid like flower that's dense with a stinkier skunky like smell and a little sweetness too. I'm guessing this one is the BMR dom pheno. 8-9 weeks.

I'll try to snap a couple pics of the bmr dom testers I'm flowering soon.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> From my one pack of Nigerian Sunshine, bought from Swami in early 2019, I got 16 to germinate out of 19 seeds.
> 
> I'm keeping 2 of the females, one from each main phenotype I noticed.
> pheno 1: tall, super fast veg/growth, branchy, sativa like airy buds with a more clear sativa uppity high. Grassy, earthy, spicy like smell with some sweetness. I'm guessing these are the Nigerian dom phenos. 10-11 weeks
> ...


Pheno 1 sounds alot like my pheno, but its the Highland blue thai dominate, from the original vics blueberry which was sativa dominate. If uve seen the variegated leaf trait it's a sure thing. I showed gas my pheno and he confirmed.
But your effect sounds a bit different, I am wanting to find a Nigerian pheno.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 27, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Pheno 1 sounds alot like my pheno, but its the Highland blue thai dominate, from the original vics blueberry which was sativa dominate. If uve seen the variegated leaf trait it's a sure thing. I showed gas my pheno and he confirmed.
> But your effect sounds a bit different, I am wanting to find a Nigerian pheno.


Where is the "Highland blue thai" and the "vics blueberry" coming from in your genetics? None of mine had any variegated leaves.

The story I have on Nigerian Sunshine is this:
A worked landrace x polyhybrid African line by team Swami, incorporating the 1976 Nigerian landrace from Coot. These seeds are Nigerian x BMR backcrossed to my keeper female Nigerian x BMR F1 using a male offspring stud produced from her and another F1 from the original breeding. Expressions should be astonishing and worthy of keepers. This line holds a truly unique expression in cannabis in flavor, scent and overall effect. The mother seed was found in a tribal region by a couple “searching for exotic textiles”. In a certain dispensary in Washington State that is frequented by veterans from the gulf and Afghanistan wars, it was found that this was the only type around today that truly comforts and relieves the effects of PTSD. Flowering periods from 55 to 65 with average to high yields. Veterans like this one for PTSD relief. Mid-range potency with interesting effect. Can be hashy.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Where is the "Highland blue thai" and the "vics blueberry" coming from in your genetics?
> 
> The story I have on Nigerian Sunshine is this:
> A worked landrace x polyhybrid African line by team Swami, incorporating the 1976 Nigerian landrace from Coot. These seeds are Nigerian x BMR backcrossed to my keeper female Nigerian x BMR F1 using a male offspring stud produced from her and another F1 from the original breeding. Expressions should be astonishing and worthy of keepers. This line holds a truly unique expression in cannabis in flavor, scent and overall effect. The mother seed was found in a tribal region by a couple “searching for exotic textiles”. In a certain dispensary in Washington State that is frequented by veterans from the gulf and Afghanistan wars, it was found that this was the only type around today that truly comforts and relieves the effects of PTSD. Flowering periods from 55 to 65 with average to high yields. Veterans like this one for PTSD relief. Mid-range potency with interesting effect. Can be hashy.


The blue moon rocks Gas uses.is from.the old original stock, with Vics blueberry that was used to create BMR originally, its vics BB (which is pretty much a pure landrace highland blue.thai) and some strain with the name moon in it, cant remember right off the top, I first suspected this pheno to.be.the.Nigerian myself till, The variegated leaf trait popped up and I talked to Gas. He said Def. highland blue thai.dominate, which is also.where all the sweet flavors stem from.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 27, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> The blue moon rocks Gas uses.is from.the old original stock, with Vics blueberry that was used to create BMR originally, its vics BB (which is pretty much a pure landrace highland blue.thai) and some strain with the name moon in it, cant remember right off the top, I first suspected this pheno to.be.the.Nigerian myself till, The variegated leaf trait popped up and I talked to Gas. He said Def. highland blue thai.dominate, which is also.where all the sweet flavors stem from.


Okay that makes sense. I couldn't find any info on the BMR. 

But none of mine had any variegated leaves, so I definitely don't have that pheno. The vics blueberry sounds like it would add some sweetness too. 

Pheno 1 for me are super fast growers. Clone fast too and branches just jump out after topping. Really cool.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Okay that makes sense. I couldn't find any info on the BMR.
> 
> But none of mine had any variegated leaves, so I definitely don't have that pheno. The vics blueberry sounds like it would add some sweetness too.
> 
> Pheno 1 for me are super fast growers. Clone fast too and branches just jump out after topping. Really cool.


Yea pheno 1, same for my highland blue thai, I topped her she came back with 4.tops, roots super fast in just a cup of water, lighting growth. I havent seen a Nigerian pheno yet, truly lol


----------



## Houstini (Oct 27, 2019)

Chucks ahoy! Strawberry cough x mimosa, archive sluricaine, sour lime og x mimosa and some goji f2s


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2019)

Hey All,

Ive been crazy busy but catching up on the threads finally. Tangie X Sour Strawberries has been harvested and it was a great plant. Currently running 10 more and will be breeding them out. Here is some bud porn from the recent harvest of Tangie X Sour Strawberries.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 28, 2019)

Houstini said:


> sour lime og x mimosa


Sound awesome!


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2019)

Gello bag seed x5
Sherb snacks x5
South beach breeze x5
Why you gelly x5
Banana cake x5


Next seed project: 
Afgooie
Frost hammer
Yo mama f2


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 28, 2019)

Why u jelly name kills me Everytime rolls off tongue lol. What is in watermelon zkittles, does anyone know?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Why u jelly name kills me Everytime rolls off tongue lol. What is in watermelon zkittles, does anyone know?


It's originally by Dying Breed seeds, supposedly its watermelon zum zum x Eddy OG according to seedfinder. I wonder if it's the same watermelon strain LIT farms uses in a bunch of there stuff.


----------



## THT (Oct 28, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Tangie X Sour Strawberries


Looks really great @Senokai , hows the smells? From the looks of it shes all Tangie.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2019)

THT said:


> Looks really great @Senokai , hows the smells? From the looks of it shes all Tangie.


Thanks! It would have to say that it is 93.75% Leaning towards Tangie in all aspects. The smells are amazeballs. There is a hint of the Sour Strawberries in there. I plan on making some F2's infact.


----------



## THT (Oct 28, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Thanks! It would have to say that it is 93.75% Leaning towards Tangie in all aspects. The smells are amazeballs. There is a hint of the Sour Strawberries in there. I plan on making some F2's infact.


Here's a pic of the mother of that plant, really uncanny resemblance I'd say


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 28, 2019)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Ive been crazy busy but catching up on the threads finally. Tangie X Sour Strawberries has been harvested and it was a great plant. Currently running 10 more and will be breeding them out. Here is some bud porn from the recent harvest of Tangie X Sour Strawberries.


What kind of smells are you finding? Edit: late to ask the question!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> What kind of smells are you finding? Edit: late to ask the question!


Hey @chiefer888 The smells I got from this were deep orange peel to a bright citrus note. Stem rubs had a chem/funky note. What really won me over about this cross was the flavor. I shit you not... I took an early sample literally right off the mamma and smoked it. Deep orange flavors even three tokes after. That is not something I have seen everyday.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 28, 2019)

THT said:


> Here's a pic of the mother of that plant, really uncanny resemblance I'd say
> View attachment 4413735


 @THT I totally agree. Bud structure and trichs looked just like this one. She chonky


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 30, 2019)

HD really starting to show her beauty. Alot of pink trichomes, and she smells like chem.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey guys, i want to start a few beeeding projects with so bodhi strains and was just wondering if theres a certain code of conduct for breeding and giving out f2s ect.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> no habla ingles


Que esto codigo de conducta hahaa


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Hey guys, i want to start a few beeeding projects with so bodhi strains and was just wondering if theres a certain code of conduct for breeding and giving out f2s ect.


Just give credit to the breeders(hit them up if you feel you have to) that's about it really.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> Just give credit to the breeders(hit them up if you feel you have to) that's about it really.


Thanks genuity, thats what i was looking for. Ive seen bodhis post about sharing from a while back but the last thing i wanna donis step on toes


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Thanks genuity, thats what i was looking for. Ive seen bodhis post about sharing from a while back but the last thing i wanna donis step on toes


Don't give out F2s of seeds that Bodhi still sells. Otherwise, cross away and have fun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Hey guys, i want to start a few beeeding projects with so bodhi strains and was just wondering if theres a certain code of conduct for breeding and giving out f2s ect.


Bodhi is all good with folks giving out f2s so you should be good to go.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 30, 2019)

So new plan find nice males and cross it to all the clones I have ..

Nycd x og chem will be ready soon and my legend is about or almost 4 weeks flower idk if I wanna hit her or just do a separate round of dedicated pollination of all the clones

the nycd x pbb has two stank ass males ima flower both ..save that pollen also

don’t kno if I’ll get the Sunday driver bx seeds and use a male on the fpog clone .. or go thru my old stash and try to use some of my older beans like code blue and my sour d bx and just make gassy stuff and leave the fruity ones for spring time

or do I create a male by cubing one of my clones but where do I start ?
Corey stardawg?
Legend ?
sfv ? - 707 did this already
Ghost - a few people did this
Larry ?
Motorbreath - a few people did this


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> but where do I start ?


Lol and where do I go next, I got tons of stuff planned but new selections constantly make new plans and new ideas, itll never end Haha. 
Coming in next is a graveyard whistler cross alredy found 3 with beautiful structures, ones more squat fat stemed, broad leafs, really like it for a choice male, crazy root zones on them @genuity. 
And out of 3 year list of crosses I still dont know what I actually wanna do next lol 
Was thinking about hitting cackleberry to cherry cookies just this morning, but I won't really know right up until I germ hahaha. Unless I.got.clones taking up.space.then I wanna get em used up and pimped out asap.


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't give out F2s of seeds that Bodhi still sells. Otherwise, cross away and have fun.


Thanks amos, that answers another question that i didnt ask. I really want to make some line bread, purple, frosty ass, wildflower, dank space monkey pheno. But maybe ill start somewhere else for now.


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 31, 2019)

demo nugs, dried and trimmed
pheno #1
 
pheno #2
 
pheno #3 wasnt even close to finished, probably wanted another 2 weeks or so. the nose on 1 and 2 is still real gmo-ish. havent smoked any yet, im going to let it cure for a bit before i put them to the test


----------



## gwheels (Oct 31, 2019)

Welchie...day 59 and the top of a cola broke off. It is now in the dryer. I am running flawless finish for the next week and then its all in the dryer.

It smells like airplane glue/fuel and a hint of berries. Berry Fuel. I am going to convert this to hash due to a newbie problem i learned from (and we have seeds...oh we have seeds).

So everything will be hash and rosin...Yeah for me 

This 10 inch top is 3 oz wet. It is really dense, frosty and sticky. Pretty nice buds

This is my favorite esosseeds.com strain for hash. I will try rosin but i am sure i will love it too (and then i can really taste the terps). I hang dry for 4 days and then press the rosin so i dont need boveda packs. And its nice and terpy. I can hardly wait to check it out.


----------



## genuity (Oct 31, 2019)

That lean is starting to kick in


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Welchie...day 59 and the top of a cola broke off. It is now in the dryer. I am running flawless finish for the next week and then its all in the dryer.
> 
> It smells like airplane glue/fuel and a hint of berries. Berry Fuel. I am going to convert this to hash due to a newbie problem i learned from (and we have seeds...oh we have seeds).
> 
> ...


That's some nice nuggage buddy! I actually just tossed two more welchie seeds in paper towel tonight along with these


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 1, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> So new plan find nice males and cross it to all the clones I have ..
> 
> Nycd x og chem will be ready soon and my legend is about or almost 4 weeks flower idk if I wanna hit her or just do a separate round of dedicated pollination of all the clones
> 
> ...


There's endless possibilities right? I read a long time ago from someone on here or another board that one tried and true method of pollen chucking is to find your two best plants and cross them. It's logical and I made one of my first crosses like this and it turned out awesome. 

In your case, perhaps find the best line you have smoked before and use a male from that line. If you haven't grown out the line yet, perhaps it's a little more tricky. Then you might want to just select the line you think will be the best or the one with traits you want to bring to the female keepers, and select the best male from that line.


----------



## genuity (Nov 1, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> There's endless possibilities right? I read a long time ago from someone on here or another board that one tried and true method of pollen chucking is to find your two best plants and cross them. It's logical and I made one of my first crosses like this and it turned out awesome.
> 
> In your case, perhaps find the best line you have smoked before and use a male from that line. If you haven't grown out the line yet, perhaps it's a little more tricky. Then you might want to just select the line you think will be the best or the one with traits you want to bring to the female keepers, and select the best male from that line.


And after you cross your best,then find a male from that & hit some cuts that you have ran a few times.that way you will be able to really see what your male can do.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2019)

Did a little pollinating tonight with the lvtk reversed pollen. All up in there like


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

one sac opened up idk if I wanna use him or not hmmm

im not big on this male looks real sativa but this is nycd x og chem ..


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did a little pollinating tonight with the lvtk reversed pollen. All up in there like


In the kitchen?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4415541View attachment 4415542
> 
> one sac opened up idk if I wanna use him or not hmmm
> 
> im not big on this male looks real sativa but this is nycd x og chem ..


I don't know, bud, I'd say he looks pretty hybrid to me. Just hit a couple buds on a couple lower branches.
Have you flowered any nycd x og chem females? I think your plan is to flower your cuts and only look for males, but Gen's advice on flowering females to learn about males(I'm butchering his quote) could really help. 
Good luck!


----------



## coppershot (Nov 2, 2019)

Some head shots of Demo. Been dropping the temps to get some nice color during the flush. Second one is a lower.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Anyone else testing stuff for Bodhi here?
> 
> I requested one of his g13hp crosses with Mendo Purps to see if I can cross it with my current g13hp pheno hunt (20 sprouts) or with the Blackwater which is Mendo purps x SFV OG Kush.


Hey bro, I received a pack of Mendo Purps x G13HP from Bodhi to test. I had it 3rd on my list, and was a bit disappointed that I didn't get the Fat Cherry x Purple Unicorn. But in retrospect, I am glad I got what I did. A few of the seedlings were extreme runts, and a couple died, but so far I like what I see. I got a 12 pack and popped 10. I've definitely not babied them.

One plant was so top heavy with massive fan leaves, and the stem was so weak that it sheared itself off at the soil line. I went ahead and cut the stem to a 45, dipped it in some rooting hormone, sprayed it with aloe water, and put it in a humidity dome like a cutting. It grew roots, and is doing fine now. 

I had a California Light works veg master fall on another runt plant, and it's fine too. Like I said, they are not being babied. Mr and Mrs B will be happy to hear my report I'm sure.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did a little pollinating tonight with the lvtk reversed pollen. All up in there like


If you get that much pollen when reversing a female then I've gotta learn your method.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodhi is all good with folks giving out f2s so you should be good to go.


This is not entirely accurate. Bodhi is fine with F2's or working lines but only for friends and family and not of work that is no longer for sale by himself. 

Bodhi very clearly has stated many times what his stance is on his work, almost to the point that it appears he cuts and pastes the language. I first heard him verbalize it on The Pot Cast. 

There is a very large Bodhi Preservation movement over on Overgrow and he posted his position there at the end of February: https://overgrow.com/t/hello-overgrow-friends/17974

@thenotsoesoteric @Stickyjones


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is not entirely accurate. Bodhi is fine with F2's or working lines but only for friends and family and not of work that is no longer for sale by himself.
> 
> Bodhi very clearly has stated many times what his stance is on his work, almost to the point that it appears he cuts and pastes the language. I first heard him verbalize it on The Pot Cast.
> 
> ...


That's the same thing I read a while back. Bodhi is fine with people giving away f2s. Selling them he asked from them to be actual selections and/or not of current stock. Very reasonable and easy to respect.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> In the kitchen?


It was more of a joke saying I just threw a huge cloud of pollen at the girls!

That's a stock photo and not myself...


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

So F2ing those testers for myself is a no no until the line is released then? That's the way it appears to read. 

Bummer.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> That lean is starting to kick in
> View attachment 4414988


Got that gangsta lean with a pimp limp going


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> So F2ing those testers for myself is a no no until the line is released then? That's the way it appears to read.
> 
> Bummer.


Ya it's a no no to f2 testers in general, get the ok first. Biggest reason is they're testers. Meaning the breeder wants to make sure they make the cut. If someone f2's testers that are not quite up to par and spreads them around and then someone else makes a cross with it...... you see where this goes. A bunch of unwanted traits just got added to the gene pool.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> If you get that much pollen when reversing a female then I've gotta learn your method.


There is a really cool video TNF did on his IG page where he shakes a male Festers above a tent full of ladies. 

Clouds for days...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Ya it's a no no to f2 testers in general, get the ok first. Biggest reason is they're testers. Meaning the breeder wants to make sure they make the cut. If someone f2's testers that are not quite up to par and spreads them around and then someone else makes a cross with it...... you see where this goes. A bunch of unwanted traits just got added to the gene pool.


Not just that. The seed maker is probably going to release it for sale if it tests well. Making a name for yourself as a reliable tester equals a lifetime of free seeds and first dibs, which is quite a benefit.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Not just that. The seed maker is probably going to release it for sale if it tests well. Making a name for yourself as a reliable tester equals a lifetime of free seeds and first dibs, which is quite a benefit.


That's very true man. Those trusting relationships go along ways. I see a lot of breeder's on ig complaining about testers never following through.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

I appreciate the responses and you guys nailed my concerns on the head I’m trying to save time by pollinating now and growing them later If I like how they smoke ( the moms ) by hitting everything I can save time 

but the proper way would be to smoke the females so I have an idea what the males bring to the table then decide if I wanna use what they bring

After the rado plants finish I’m gonna take one male and all my females ( the ones I’ve smoked and deemed worthy) and just have him dust them all 

I’m kinda ocd so I like the cross to have some kind of direction and I think nycd has a tag but It doesn’t represent us well so my goal is nycd but a ecsd kinda thing .. Gas and sour 

my other nycd x pbb male is ready to flower and this one smells like a kush and a little og .. way diff structure from the nycd x og chem ..

I’m looking for 2 more males I might start a few seeds of ecsd x headbanger or chem d x headbanger


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm planning on doing a quick & dirty chuck for my future outdoor crops in the PNW. 
Not sure what I'm doing (understatement), but figured I'd buy a couple packs of early bird regs & just run em with whatever else is ready. 
Probably my gorilla wreck keeper and a revegged bounty hunter (greenpoint).
Should be a decent variety that will start & finish early. 

What do you think? 





Vashon – Vashon Early Bird (Vashon Kush x Early) | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com





Vashon Kush also looks interesting. 
Would that be a back cross? 

Like I said, I have zero clue...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Not just that. The seed maker is probably going to release it for sale if it tests well. Making a name for yourself as a reliable tester equals a lifetime of free seeds and first dibs, which is quite a benefit.


True and also, some, like Omuerta Genetix, lets you test, doesn't tell you what it is, like Doc D, then when you post flowering pics, etc, they'll tell you what it is, but Luke says you can do what you want with those testers, aka first in line, so to speak, no rules. Just sayin. Testin scene is changin up a bit.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's very true man. Those trusting relationships go along ways. I see a lot of breeder's on ig complaining about testers never following through.


Poor Motarebel has great gear, throws testers at folks and can't get any info in return, Ive never seen nobody treated quite like him with the testing scene. Sux.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's very true man. Those trusting relationships go along ways. I see a lot of breeder's on ig complaining about testers never following through.


Ditto on both points.


Bodyne said:


> Poor Motarebel has great gear, throws testers at folks and can't get any info in return, Ive never seen nobody treated quite like him with the testing scene. Sux.


And Mota's gear is fire!! If I weren't testing for Bodhi, I'd test his gear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

I'd say 40% of testers actually comeback and post anything at all, 20% post more than 1 pic. Those are rough numbers but I feel pretty close. 

Now for a big time breeder like bodhi or the like, they're getting less than 20% plus they got people instantly reselling testers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> If you get that much pollen when reversing a female then I've gotta learn your method.


It really depends on the plant you reverse. The 1st plant I reversed, my grape sato cut, didn't give up a whole lot of pollen from her sacks. My lvtk cut on the other hand puts out a nice amount of pollen from her sacks. Find a good female to reverse and veg her out a bit then flower her out and get a nice haul of flowers to shake above a piece of glass or parchment and you'll get yourself a nice pile to play with, cheers!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 2, 2019)

I got a little pollen so I collected sprayed down and put him back in the veg cab .. was only a little so I guess in a week he will be fully ready


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> I got a little pollen so I collected sprayed down and put him back in the veg cab .. was only a little so I guess in a week he will be fully ready View attachment 4415904


If one sack has dropped pollen then more will be opening daily from here on.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 3, 2019)

I meant to add the male stinks more than the female .. I do have a beautiful mom but she didn’t get a good run so I’ll have to re run her so far the one in flower looks like she’s going for at least 75 days .. the male smell sticks to your hands


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd say 40% of testers actually comeback and post anything at all, 20% post more than 1 pic. Those are rough numbers but I feel pretty close.
> 
> Now for a big time breeder like bodhi or the like, they're getting less than 20% plus they got people instantly reselling testers!


I feel like you are even being generous with those numbers. I see so many flake out right after receiving testers. Or people jumping on the forums and asking to test gear with less then 10 posts ( maybe even sock accounts to get more testers) it’s a damn shame


----------



## Houstini (Nov 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm planning on doing a quick & dirty chuck for my future outdoor crops in the PNW.
> Not sure what I'm doing (understatement), but figured I'd buy a couple packs of early bird regs & just run em with whatever else is ready.
> Probably my gorilla wreck keeper and a revegged bounty hunter (greenpoint).
> Should be a decent variety that will start & finish early.
> ...


May I also suggest bash from Oregon green seed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm planning on doing a quick & dirty chuck for my future outdoor crops in the PNW.
> Not sure what I'm doing (understatement), but figured I'd buy a couple packs of early bird regs & just run em with whatever else is ready.
> Probably my gorilla wreck keeper and a revegged bounty hunter (greenpoint).
> Should be a decent variety that will start & finish early.
> ...


Great white north seeds have lethal purple and Manitoba poison that I've grown 10 years ago or so in illinois. Both were great smoke, yielded well and finished before weather got bad out there around first week of October. They have a couple other quick hardy strains too. Hemp depot has them for sell. 

Those would be good for males to hit with other quick finisher for outdoor.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm planning on doing a quick & dirty chuck for my future outdoor crops in the PNW.
> Not sure what I'm doing (understatement), but figured I'd buy a couple packs of early bird regs & just run em with whatever else is ready.
> Probably my gorilla wreck keeper and a revegged bounty hunter (greenpoint).
> Should be a decent variety that will start & finish early.
> ...


I crossed a cut of Mother of Berries (another early flower) with Vashon Early Bird last winter and was very happy with the results this fall, done by mid September with incredible yield for its size.

Vashon Early Bird is a short, very main cola dominate plant with heavy flowers. I recommend picking a strain to cross that has good branching to offset that and reduce the chances of mold.

Also VEB is terpy, but it's more of a old school smell/taste, reminds me of fresh from the garden carrots.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I crossed a cut of Mother of Berries (another early flower) with Vashon Early Bird last winter and was very happy with the results this fall, done by mid September with incredible yield for its size.
> 
> Vashon Early Bird is a short, very main cola dominate plant with heavy flowers. I recommend picking a strain to cross that has good branching to offset that and reduce the chances of mold.


What version of MOB did you have? I don't know much about the TH Seeds version, but the Highrise version supposedly is very resistant to mold. Lots of Canadian and European growers swear by it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Poor Motarebel has great gear, throws testers at folks and can't get any info in return, Ive never seen nobody treated quite like him with the testing scene. Sux.


Met those guys, this summer. Very cool. Bought a couple packs and they gave us 2 "tester"(what I would call freebie) packs. I popped the testers first. I have an indiana bubblegum x 91skva x deathstar bx and a bowser 24 x 91skva x deathstar bx in week 2 of flower.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> What version of MOB did you have? I don't know much about the TH Seeds version, but the Highrise version supposedly is very resistant to mold. Lots of Canadian and European growers swear by it.


I'm in the western mountains of Maine, I used the original clone only MOB that has been a staple in these parts for years.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I'm in the western mountains of Maine, I used the original clone only MOB that has been a staple in these parts for years.


Nice. Is the cut green or purple. I've been told the actual cut is green. Is that true?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> Nice. Is the cut green or purple. I've been told the actual cut is green. Is that true?


Yes the cut is green, some of the offspring do show varying amounts of purple from slight to full on purple. I have three of the Mob x Veb in flower right now looking for good candidates for fem seeds. One of the three is showing true purple right from first flower formation. Others have had minor streaking of purple in the flowers.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Poor Motarebel has great gear, throws testers at folks and can't get any info in return, Ive never seen nobody treated quite like him with the testing scene. Sux.


That's gotta be frustrating, here's some free beans and never hear from them again, smh.


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2019)

25 of 135 Floozy hit soil today,the start of looking for a male..

12 crinkle cookies (legend"crinkle x dessert breath) the start of looking for a nice cut to run.

No more seed popping till fall,I'm packed tight for now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> No more seed popping till fall,I'm packed tight for now.


Didn't fall begin 9/21?


----------



## genuity (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Didn't fall begin 9/21?


Next yr..
Nothing but clone runs for this yr of growing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

genuity said:


> Next yr..
> Nothing but clone runs for this yr of growing.


Gotcha. I ran almost all clones this year - so hard going back to dealing with seedlings.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Didn't fall begin 9/21?


With the temps here lately, I thought it was winter.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 3, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> With the temps here lately, I thought it was winter.


We already have snow on the ground


----------



## macsnax (Nov 3, 2019)

coppershot said:


> We already have snow on the ground


It was -8f here wed morning and of course plenty of early snow. My outdoor seed plants got killed off 3-4 weeks ago. Winter set in early this year for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> It was -8f here wed morning and of course plenty of early snow. My outdoor seed plants got killed off 3-4 weeks ago. Winter set in early this year for sure.


And yet, they exist.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> And yet, they exist.
> 
> View attachment 4416098


How does she fly around the world, in a hot air balloon?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

Orange Julius F1 
Still looking for good candidates to create some F2's then the real hunt begins.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I feel like you are even being generous with those numbers. I see so many flake out right after receiving testers. Or people jumping on the forums and asking to test gear with less then 10 posts ( maybe even sock accounts to get more testers) it’s a damn shame


Or when you send a pack of testers with like 12 beans in it and they pop 1.....2.5 months after getting them lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Or when you send a pack of testers with like 12 beans in it and they pop 1.....2.5 months after getting them lol


Oh yeah, first couple rounds I sent out everything I had to each tester. Most of the tangerine power and miyagi crosses never got much love which is a shame because the folks that did pop some found great plants.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

How is a fucked up transition to winter proof there’s no such thing as climate change @Amos Otis ? Seems more proof of such!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> How does she fly around the world, in a hot air balloon?


Seems she's only lacking the balloon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> How is a fucked up transition to winter proof there’s no such thing as climate change @Amos Otis ? Seems more proof of such!


If you say so....I'm no expert as is the child activist. All I know is that global warming sure eased up early this year.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

I think she is courageous!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> If you say so....I'm no expert as is the child activist. All I know is that global warming sure eased up early this year.


It’s cold is not really an informed response to climate change, it’s a snarky and ignorant retort. Proves nothing only meant to taunt someone espousing climate change. The science can be ignored but doesn’t require belief like religion.

unfortunately doing something about it does require you to believe it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> It’s cold is not really an informed response to climate change, it’s a snarky and ignorant retort. Proves nothing only meant to taunt someone espousing climate change. The science can be ignored but doesn’t require belief like religion.


You seem passionate. And more. 

Also, why is it "global warming" when it's warm, and "climate change" when it's not warm? Surely a non-snarky and intelligent guy like you has the answer, right?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

It’s a very generalized way to say it though, obviously those things are true but as stated there is also a very careful balance of carbon in versus carbon out with those few degrees having occurred and are causing the Polar ice caps to melt and starvation to occur.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

The only reason they changed the statement was for people like you that will generalize from the statement. Then all it takes is one idiot in a position of power to make it seem like it must be true. It’s funny how so many people have made concrete belief out of so many conspiracy theories at this point thanks to believer in chief. It’s kind of embarrassing really, outright rejection of facts and science!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 3, 2019)

It’s all mind control, every month we are given a new antagonist to perpetuate the “Trevor’s Axiom” to divide & keeps us from focussing on what’s really happening. 

WAKE UP


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

Certain places are hitting life threatening temperatures already, hottest September in history. Carbon sequestration is out of balance and the US policy has never been to do something about it. It’s all just a hoax, a witchhunt.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2019)

Unfortunately the destruction of the earth is what’s really happening they make us fight with each other so that we don’t think about what they’re doing but it is real.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 3, 2019)

And here I thought I was in a pollen chucking thread...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 3, 2019)

Wag The Dog, it’s the governments way of distracting us from important events. They give you a nice shiny tie bit like a war while they fuck you up the ass.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 3, 2019)

In other happenings 4 out of 5 Honey Sundae from @genuity are female. Here’s a shot of a super crowded tent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

Now I'm always told to go to politics, should y'all not do the same?


----------



## Ohwolfie (Nov 3, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Wag The Dog, it’s the governments way of distracting us from important events. They give you a nice shiny tie bit like a war while they fuck you up the ass.


Good movie btw. Definitely closer to reality than most people would think.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Now I'm always told to go to politics, should y'all not do the same?


No. The sub topic is weather. Post a link to the relevant thread.  Also, a snarky comments thread if you know of it.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 3, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I think she is courageous!


Respectfully, she is a puppet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No. The sub topic is weather. Post a link to the relevant thread.  Also, a snarky comments thread if you know of it.


There are political undertones to the topic though and therefore qualifies, imo. I mean I could totally see that topic being discussed in the political forum, w/ uncle buck and the gang.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There are political undertones to the topic


Do you mean overtones?


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, first couple rounds I sent out everything I had to each tester. Most of the tangerine power and miyagi crosses never got much love which is a shame because the folks that did pop some found great plants.


i am going to pop those oran jones! i am not sure when, but i promise you those will get a run. i am excited about that one because i loved the lvtk. medical license is incoming so i can run some regs with the increased plant count.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you mean overtones?
> 
> View attachment 4416199


Both words work in that instance but I won't bother with a meme. 

Anyhoo here's some seeds. 5/5 bodega bubblegum 6/6 roasted garlic margy 2/2 welchies


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both words work in that instance but I won't bother with a meme.


Hope it's all good, amigo, I've been smoking some cool weed today and most everything has struck me as funny. I'm actually not at all invested in climate warming or global change in either direction, or the unpleasant urchin that escaped from the corn field. Just can't resist those easy barbs, ya know?


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 4, 2019)

@genuity those MdR gotta be getting fragrant by now?


genuity said:


> That lean is starting to kick in
> View attachment 4414988


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> @genuity those MdR gotta be getting fragrant by now?


12/12 from seed(34 days)


No smells yet,but it's lots going on in this room..


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2019)

Thick chick,with thick hips...I'm that bad Side Chick  with that water DRIP 

"Sorry Kim. K but my bi$#h coming for yo ass"


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 4, 2019)

DB13xMimosa. I got 9 ladies out 16? 
9 Days of 12/12 , praying to the DE gods 

@genuity


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> 12/12 from seed(34 days)
> View attachment 4416387
> View attachment 4416386
> No smells yet,but it's lots going on in this room..


Whatever reason I thought they were in the 10 week range, But perhaps you have more going that got forgot about?


genuity said:


> Damn I see this voyage being a trip past the moonlight of Uranus
> View attachment 4408653
> 7th week for this Miel de Regaliz (looking like 3-4 weeks) I could not imagine a room full of this long flowering floundering sativa...


??


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Whatever reason I thought they were in the 10 week range, But perhaps you have more going that got forgot about?
> ??


She is still going,she has that honey smell

Nugs are thick,it really has this KFC honey packet smell.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 5, 2019)

I love seeing stoners pick on a teen when scientific consensus (overwhelmingly so) points towards climate change being very real. You can shoot the messenger all you want, we have a retarded populace who thinks they can pray away hurricanes, and a president who asked whether you can nuke a hurricane; the definition of shooting the messenger. 









Trump suggested dropping nuclear bombs into hurricanes to stop them from hitting the U.S.


"People were astonished. After the meeting ended, we thought, 'What the f---? What do we do with this?'"




www.axios.com


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2019)

When all my Side Chicks catch me in the club...at the same damn timelol:)

These girls put on bunch of nug meat..


----------



## nc208 (Nov 5, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I love seeing stoners pick on a teen when scientific consensus (overwhelmingly so) points towards climate change being very real. You can shoot the messenger all you want, we have a retarded populace who thinks they can pray away hurricanes, and a president who asked whether you can nuke a hurricane; the definition of shooting the messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's easier to question the teen rather than the scientists whom she is quoting.


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> When all my Side Chicks catch me in the club...at the same damn timelol:)
> View attachment 4416864
> These girls put on bunch of nug meat..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2019)

Just smoke some weed and ignore reality


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2019)

Mohican said:


> Just smoke some weed and ignore reality


Indeed. Everyone you've ever known that is not alive, is dead. In relatively short time, they will also be dead if you're not dead first. Pass the bong...chill and relax. It'll all be over soon enough.


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


>


Should have been some (grape,berry,cherry) emojis in that post also.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 6, 2019)

Been a minute here’s demo, blueberry cup cake cherry cookies and super lemon cookies Demo is the furthest along in 3weeks of flower and the rest just completed week 1 of flower


----------



## genuity (Nov 6, 2019)

In the veg room topping 30 veg plants(5 different crosses) well 4 and 1 bag seed.

Gello bag seed plant #3 is a bleeder


----------



## gwheels (Nov 7, 2019)

3Thirteen Citrus Milf...she is very pretty. The buds are stacking nice and tight too with just enough internodal distance and she fit well in my space (1.5 gallon coco pot hand water).


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2019)

6 quart plastic trash baskets here with ROLS, CARRY ON,


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 7, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> demo nugs, dried and trimmed
> pheno #1
> im going to let it cure for a bit before i put them to the test
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 7, 2019)

thenasty1 said:


> demo nugs, dried and trimmed
> pheno #1
> im going to let it cure for a bit before i put them to the test
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 7, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> The Single Hippie dropper, still early in flower..
> 76 Hippie mafia thai stick/71 kandahar afgani/Pakistani hash plant/chocolate Thai 30 year IBL X with purple badlands(temple flo/Stardawg) smells like FUNK, super tacky trichs.
> View attachment 4413111
> View attachment 4413112
> View attachment 4413113


You wrote exactully one of the types i look for love it


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Had a good long talk with an old buddy last night, very much needed.
> View attachment 4412096
> Afgooie will be getting another run(with the rest of classics seeds)


Oh i lose all bodily functions when i hear afgooie and i dont have


----------



## Veronavb (Nov 7, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I have this Esosseeds.com Welchie at day 59...
> 
> 
> Whhooooooie


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 7, 2019)

Hopefully I can find some stinky chem funk in these little ones. 5 bodega bubblegum in middle and 6 roasted garlic margy on right. The two in cups are welchies for a side mission, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 7, 2019)

Gen, can you narrow down the nose coming off of the DBxM ?
They have a weird funk with maybe some spice at the end ? Not noticing any orange.
I’m digging it, but it’s bugging me I can’t figure it out.

6 are very similar, 3 are sativa leaning & the shortest n less stretchy of the group. (Weird)


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Gen, can you narrow down the nose coming off of the DBxM ?
> They have a weird funk with maybe some spice at the end ? Not noticing any orange.
> I’m digging it, but it’s bugging me I can’t figure it out.
> 
> 6 are very similar, 3 are sativa leaning & the shortest n less stretchy of the group. (Weird)


Funny you ask this,was trimming/preparation for a oil run on some over crowded hooch.
And my cuz keeps saying I smell wine(dark,musky,fermented fruits)
I think that dad added some funky skunky cheese smells or helped create them

I have 2 more going strong,I will update them soon.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Funny you ask this,was trimming/preparation for a oil run on some over crowded hooch.
> And my cuz keeps saying I smell wine(dark,musky,fermented fruits)
> I think that dad added some funky skunky cheese smells or helped create them
> 
> I have 2 more going strong,I will update them soon.


Ya .... a Dark red wine ! musky, fermented fruit with a backend of something spicy is what I’m smelling .


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 8, 2019)

@Veronavb 
"I hear all the interviews decide what u want then chase it. If u dont have a goal of the plant like what way are u going flavour. Yield etc. U probly heard these interviews but if u havnt potcast watch them all" 

Ive heard of pot cast recently...I love originality and hate many new multipolyhybrids, Ive started saying awhile back if people keep breeding like they are... all pot will eventually become one single strain lol 
My goals are to preserve the strongest/lost/or new effects, restore hybrid vigour, and strengthening the genetics all around by crossing back in the "building block strains" landrace hybrids or pure land race IBLs. People dont realize Hybrid vigour alone will check most boxes beyond their expectations. Glad to say I will NEVER listen to that podcast, or do internet research on breeding methods, most of which are just plain wrong, find a mentor whos been breeding for longer than these new breeders have been alive, and go with your instincts and personal creativity, kill the fuckery of todays time. And kill those weak ass, lacking, strains. Dont judge a book by its cover, and realize not all trichs are.created equal, potency dont create effects...

And thanks brother, Hippie.dropper str8.reaks! Dont smell like no purp haha


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> When all my Side Chicks catch me in the club...at the same damn timelol:)
> View attachment 4416864
> These girls put on bunch of nug meat..


Damn! Yeah, bud. Side chick checks lots of boxes. Density and potency are on point, too. Waiting another couple days for an actual smoke report, but after early testers, I feel confident in saying: Get em while they last, chuckers!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thick chick,with thick hips...I'm that bad Side Chick  with that water DRIP
> View attachment 4416388
> "Sorry Kim. K but my bi$#h coming for yo ass"


I want that in my greenhouse next summer !


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 8, 2019)

The Hooch got some vigour , starting out on day 13


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey LED growers .....

How much extra cal/mg? 
Seeing some issues starting , only difference in setup is running a led 4 chilled logic pucks 320watt (?) vs 315 cmh .


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 8, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey LED growers .....
> 
> How much extra cal/mg?
> Seeing some issues starting , only difference in setup is running a led 4 chilled logic pucks 320watt (?) vs 315 cmh .


I’m in soil and add a 1/4 tsp Epsom/gal and it helps under qb’s. I could probably add a little more tbh. Calcium hasn’t been an issue, but I would add 1-2 TBL of Hurculean Harvest


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2019)

I run living soil but switching to logics I went from 2 tablespoons to 4 each of crab meal, oyster shell flour then from one teaspoon of epsom salt to 2. I definitely saw an increased “need” on switching as well. Rates are full cycle amendment, I put that in fresh veg bag and when moved to flower.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2019)

I switched to kelp meal for flowering and a little Epsom.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey LED growers .....
> 
> How much extra cal/mg?
> Seeing some issues starting , only difference in setup is running a led 4 chilled logic pucks 320watt (?) vs 315 cmh .


2 ml per gal calimagic over here buddy


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's a couple bud pics from the double dawg biscuits cookie pheno. The buzz kinda reminds me of bruce banner. Comes on strong like a sativa, last 1/3 of the high mellows into an nice relaxing indy high. She brings you up and lets you down easy, lol. I'm really digging it and plan to work with this cookie pheno on a few projects. Smells are like burnt buttercream biscuits, def got that burnt creaminess. And for the fem line I may call this plant burnt biscuits. And I fucked up and didn't get finished plant pics, my bad guys... made bubble hash with another pheno and that was pretty nice too. Another pheno will go to edibles and yet another is just finishing up, I'll update that later. I'm still struggling with taking good pics, lol.


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Here's a couple bud pics from the double dawg biscuits cookie pheno. The buzz kinda reminds me of bruce banner. Comes on strong like a sativa, last 1/3 of the high mellows into an nice relaxing indy high. She brings you up and lets you down easy, lol. I'm really digging it and plan to work with this cookie pheno on a few projects. Smells are like burnt buttercream biscuits, def got that burnt creaminess. And for the fem line I may call this plant burnt biscuits. And I fucked up and didn't get finished plant pics, my bad guys... made bubble hash with another pheno and that was pretty nice too. Another pheno will go to edibles and yet another is just finishing up, I'll update that later. I'm still struggling with taking good pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4418738View attachment 4418739View attachment 4418740View attachment 4418741


Nice frost, sounds like great smoke!


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Here's a couple bud pics from the double dawg biscuits cookie pheno. The buzz kinda reminds me of bruce banner. Comes on strong like a sativa, last 1/3 of the high mellows into an nice relaxing indy high. She brings you up and lets you down easy, lol. I'm really digging it and plan to work with this cookie pheno on a few projects. Smells are like burnt buttercream biscuits, def got that burnt creaminess. And for the fem line I may call this plant burnt biscuits. And I fucked up and didn't get finished plant pics, my bad guys... made bubble hash with another pheno and that was pretty nice too. Another pheno will go to edibles and yet another is just finishing up, I'll update that later. I'm still struggling with taking good pics, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4418738View attachment 4418739View attachment 4418740View attachment 4418741


What are you planning for the fems?


----------



## genuity (Nov 9, 2019)

Transplant day..

South beach breeze untoped


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> What are you planning for the fems?


Probably an s1 and a handful of new crosses. We'll see after I actually put some thought into it, lol.


----------



## THT (Nov 9, 2019)

Uptown Brown



Smell is unreal in the tent.


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 9, 2019)

THT said:


> Uptown Brown
> Smell is unreal in the tent.


How would you describe the smell?


----------



## THT (Nov 9, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> How would you describe the smell?


oof, well.. incensey, woody, sharp piney fuel and soft mellow notes of haze. 
for anyone who's smelled the NYC haze that this is based on, it smells exactly like it, not just the bud, but the entire plant itself has an aura of the haze smell around it.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 9, 2019)

Wild bud shot.


----------



## THT (Nov 9, 2019)

some fall colors in the tent
Sweet Amnesia Haze, and Super Silver Haze - Both have been pollinated a bit with Uptown Brown


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2019)

Next round of lvtk crosses cooking up now. I'm interested to see what the lvtk passes as a pollen donor vs mother cut. I'm hoping for frosty.

C99

Oj#3


Black dog


Lvtk


Saved a little pollen to hit up a sfv cut and chiquita banana cut my bro is sending me tuesday. 

Winter's coming


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Next round of lvtk crosses cooking up now. I'm interested to see what the lvtk passes as a pollen donor vs mother cut. I'm hoping for frosty.
> 
> C99View attachment 4418913
> 
> ...


The double serrations from your LVTK or the Cindy?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2019)

THT said:


> some fall colors in the tent
> Sweet Amnesia Haze, and Super Silver Haze - Both have been pollinated a bit with Uptown Brown
> View attachment 4418848View attachment 4418849
> View attachment 4418850View attachment 4418851


It's like sunset colors in that tent dude, very nice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> The double serrations from your LVTK or the Cindy?


That's the cindy from female seeds throwing those.

The c99 has a great flavor and subtle sativa high so I'm hoping to find something c99 leaning with a punch from the lvtk.


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 9, 2019)

Well it looks like I did some dumb shit. Four cups, four seedlings up, but two cups are empty. Got a heavenly hashplant from Bohdi, red headed stranger x cnc @SSGrower, and two blood orange x sour tangie @THT.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice haul from the tops of my grape bubba pollinated by lvtk. I gotta a kick ass name for the cross but someone would definitely steal it so until I test them and make sure they're good to go its nameless, lol.

Gotta let them dry and cure but if you got room and take pics and want a chance to crack some early send me a dm.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 10, 2019)

THT said:


> some fall colors in the tent
> Sweet Amnesia Haze, and Super Silver Haze - Both have been pollinated a bit with Uptown Brown
> View attachment 4418848View attachment 4418849
> View attachment 4418850View attachment 4418851


Looks awesome, both those crosses sound deadly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's the cindy from female seeds throwing those.
> 
> The c99 has a great flavor and subtle sativa high so I'm hoping to find something c99 leaning with a punch from the lvtk.


I'm really digging the C99 I grew w/fems from @Opie1971  
They are mostly fruity but my favorite was skunky cheese. 
Wish I had kept a cut of that one. 

Cindy99 is a great daytime smoke. 
Yield was good but I had to bring them indoors after losing half of my crop to gray mold.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 10, 2019)

Cover crop blowing up have two cuts on the left cherry cookies and on the right none other then south beach breeze my boy @C-theGrower had for me I have some redwigglers biochar nematodes and lady bugs trying to go a organic as I can for 2020 this is the start I also used aloe Vera plant gel as a rooting compound healthy future mothers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I've been growing it for a spell and breeding with my BMR keeper. I have only ever given the seeds away freely. I also do not have a list of anything for sale. (Nor do I plan on it)
> 
> If you want some Nigerian or crosses for FREE send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Just chatted with seed bandit. He the one making bank on the NS. Says it's fine by you. Lol no matter to me, it's fun keeping up with all his socks.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Just chatted with seed bandit. He the one making bank on the NS. Says it's fine by you. Lol no matter to me, it's fun keeping up with all his socks.


Well shit. He had I just did a seed trade too. Literally just did it. They are not even in the seed fridge get. I never said shit about anything being OK to sell. It's not my work, it's Gas' work.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

He's a riot. Instead of just tryin to be a positive force period, he wanna get mad over someone doin an auction on IG to help with legals and talk bout better learn to be a butt plug in jail etc. Lol. serves no purpose. Attack cause dude on nother forum he got bounced from. If my genetics were as good as he says his is, share the love and karma and help out, not tear down. Jmho. He gets wound up, tho lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

I never updated but I took that male pollen and I have it stored .. it’s a 10-11 week flower easy on the moms so I’m hesitant to use it just yet 

I think before I flower all those cuts I’m gonna go back thru my sour d bx for a male .. store the pollen so when I flower the clones I can hit em the same time


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2019)

This Girly drink did not make the cut

High school sweetheart X Mimosa 

She has a funky orange cheese block smell(Government Cheese) crazy shit.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> This Girly drink did not make the cut
> View attachment 4419908
> High school sweetheart X Mimosa
> 
> She has a funky orange cheese block smell(Government Cheese) crazy shit.


Government cheese?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Government cheese?


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Government cheese?


Yup,I'll never forget that smell..


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2019)

Worked at a cheese factory when I was young when they still used cheesecloth and spent whole days scraping mold from 4 year old blocks of white uncolored cheddar. Longhorn and other shapes ate cut from 40# blocks of many kinds of hard cheeses.

Government might have bought some blocks but there is no “Government Cheese” type cheese.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 11, 2019)

government cheese is and was this sort of super processed, super cheap cheese that is given out to those who gotta' eat.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Worked at a cheese factory when I was young when they still used cheesecloth and spent whole days scraping mold from 4 year old blocks of white uncolored cheddar. Longhorn and other shapes ate cut from 40# blocks of many kinds of hard cheeses.
> 
> Government might have bought some blocks but there is no “Government Cheese” type cheese.





SFnone said:


> government cheese is and was this sort of super processed, super cheap cheese that is given out to those who gotta' eat.



This was in almost all the homes I grew up in/around..

That OG "raisin bran" 
....befor all This hybrid crunch shit..


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4419946
> This was in almost all the homes I grew up in/around..
> View attachment 4419956
> That OG "raisin bran"
> ....befor all This hybrid crunch shit..


...when peanut butter was peanuts and butter...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2019)

That very old style 5 or 10 pound box was “purchased and distributed by the United States Department of Agriculture”. Actually that particular box was a pretty high quality product as opposed to “processed cheese food” which is the “sausage” of the cheeese world.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4419946
> This was in almost all the homes I grew up in/around..
> View attachment 4419956
> That OG "raisin bran"
> ....befor all This hybrid crunch shit..


Those pics brought back the smell and memory .. the cheese that doesn’t melt or mold .. shit is crazy and the bologna with the weird ass taste oh man lol


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4419946
> This was in almost all the homes I grew up in/around..
> View attachment 4419956
> That OG "raisin bran"
> ....befor all This hybrid crunch shit..


Ate that by the boxes in the 80's. We felt hood rich when they come out with the "wheat cereal squares" that were just like Chex.
We'd also go to McDonalds after school and snatch some BBQ sauces (among other free condiments) to take home and add it to the "canned pork".

Theyre still helping folks in the SW Detroit area to this day.


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 11, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4419005
> Well it looks like I did some dumb shit. Four cups, four seedlings up, but two cups are empty. Got a heavenly hashplant from Bohdi, red headed stranger x cnc @SSGrower, and two blood orange x sour tangie @THT.


So if was me messin it up one cup has the hashplant and rhs x cnc and the other has the bo x st. Grab two spons and make like chopsticks. Seems like the rhs x cnc has sativa like leaves. Sometimes random fuckups can be fun.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2019)

Canned pork, oh man, you can do a lot with it. FWIW that cheese makes a mean grilled cheese. Despite that smell still coming back to me as well, that stuff is way better than velveeta. I definitely remember those raisins, the cans of juice and the farina. Fuck ya growing up on wic with our shitty powdered milk.......


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2019)

Powdered eggs the worst


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Canned pork, oh man, you can do a lot with it. FWIW that cheese makes a mean grilled cheese. Despite that smell still coming back to me as well, that stuff is way better than velveeta. I definitely remember those raisins, the cans of juice and the farina. Fuck ya growing up on wic with our shitty powdered milk.......


I always hated that the only name brand shit we would ever get was kix cereal or rice crispies when the church would give us boxes of food. Of course the church had to embarrass us poor folks by either making us get our shit in front of the whole church or preacher making sure to announce all the families "in need" this week. 

Yay growing up poor! lol


----------



## Houstini (Nov 11, 2019)

The story behind government cheese is a weird economic wormhole. Check out the Wikipedia on it. Don’t wanna smoke no cheezy drank though


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2019)

Programs to help farmer over production. Think morning bottles/cartons of milk in grade school classes.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2019)

Powdered milk!!!! Ugh


----------



## klx (Nov 12, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape at 9 weeks. Was out of the country for the last 10 days of flower so the missus was on the job. Nothing died


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 12, 2019)

Y'all bringing back some memories with this stuff, damn I forgot what I was fed as a lil tyke. Now we got 70 flavors of candy marketed as cereal.


Raisin Bran is still my favorite cereal.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 13, 2019)

Grape Haze ... HoneyStomper x Haze 
Popped 2 packs , 100% germ 
They where started under 65w QB 
Really happy with the QBs , I’d say they stacked the nodes just as tight as the T5s

I’ll topped them once in the next couple days n start training .


----------



## genuity (Nov 13, 2019)

Time to start undressing some Side Chick 

Some are an instant eye watering,but give me a nosegasim


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2019)

My eyes sting right now and I just pulled contacts out for specs. My chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk is so terpy and all cedar and fresh sliced oranges. Got six in flower and will make you all sticky barely touching em


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2019)

Now I overindulge every time I eat. Being poor and hungry for so long makes it hard for me to refuse great food now!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 13, 2019)

Dropping a few beans into water for upcoming chuck. 5 Ghost town (ghost og x stardawg), 2 fem Tropsanto's (GMO x Tropicanna cookies), 4 Jelly pie's (grape pie x stardawg), 3 Gunslingers (starfighter x stardawg), 4 MACdawg (mac1 x Stardawg). Planning on using a Ghost Town or MACdawg male to knock up the girls in the group.
I have Bodhi's Dragonsblood Hashplant V2 on the way. Going to run a blood bleeding male with a harem of sexy females to chase the blood, in another chuck.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 13, 2019)

Demo never skips a beat with frost production


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 13, 2019)

THT said:


> some fall colors in the tent
> Sweet Amnesia Haze, and Super Silver Haze - Both have been pollinated a bit with Uptown Brown
> View attachment 4418848View attachment 4418849
> View attachment 4418850View attachment 4418851


Plz put me on a waiting list for these I’m currently trying to purchase a pack of uptown browns I’ve been searching for this for years glad to know it’s finally available I hope I score cuz you’re making me feel like it’s well worth it


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

Just found 4 seeds in this cake lb I planted 2 out of curiosity..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

My purple punch x birthday cake is pollinated on some of the lowers .. I’m pretty sure it’s the pollen from the nycd x og chem .. if the whole plant is pollinated I still won’t mind .. it’s my fav plant so far it’s been stinking since white hairs .. like punch and a bakery of sweet cookies 

Now I’m gonna dust the whole lower with that male might as well at this point ..a gassy bakery would be ideal


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

Tahoe bagseed I’m guessing next week would be 9 weeks 

I put her in flower anticipating her to be done in 10 weeks by thanksgiving.. so around the middle of September so let’s do math .. 2 weeks September + 4 weeks October + 2 weeks of nov .. were at 8 weeks I can pull her now tbh but ima give her 7 more days


----------



## nc208 (Nov 14, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Plz put me on a waiting list for these I’m currently trying to purchase a pack of uptown browns I’ve been searching for this for years glad to know it’s finally available I hope I score cuz you’re making me feel like it’s well worth it





https://theseedsource.com/product/uptown-brown-bx-nyc-piff-s1-x-mango-a5/


I havent used them but they have them in stock. I seen them available on strainly too for 350 usd,
Maybe this helps ya.
Edit: Ive also been interested in the uptown brown but can't justify another pack anytime soon.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> https://theseedsource.com/product/uptown-brown-bx-nyc-piff-s1-x-mango-a5/
> 
> 
> I havent used them but they have them in stock. I seen them available on strainly too for 350 usd,
> ...


Just ordered a pack for 200 from the seed source thank you anyway tho I’m def hyped about this pack in from MA and this was it dudes was paying 500 for zones 20 for .5 the piff was everything and I’m hoping I get something to bring my back to those days (only in spirit unfortunately no way anyone getting 500 a zone now) anyways can’t wait will be posting once she’s part of the stable


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 14, 2019)

south beach breeze


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

Tahoe bagseed


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 14, 2019)

Fpog cereal cut .. I should post this in the strainly thread but I can’t be bothered atm for reference this is a strainly cut


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 15, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> Fpog cereal cut .. I should post this in the strainly thread but I can’t be bothered atm for reference this is a strainly cut View attachment 4421360View attachment 4421361View attachment 4421362


Does is smell like fruity pebbles?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 15, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Does is smell like fruity pebbles?


the Tahoe has the tent booming so I can’t tell give me another week and I’ll give u a description


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> the Tahoe has the tent booming so I can’t tell give me another week and I’ll give u a description


That Tahoe is a looker for sure..beautiful


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> That Tahoe is a looker for sure..beautiful


bc I’m the only one with it I feel like losing it would be stupid I don’t have any grow buddy’s here I think I’m gonna pass her out .. it’s a tough decision but I have a few in mind .. I flowered the mom also I’ll take pics in a few weeks .. the clones damped off but one might make it

I’m gonna re veg the shit outta the mom I flowered just because.. I didn’t expect it to be that good but final test is smoking and I won’t kno for another week


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

Banana kush and AK47= Banana Clip... Not something that I have,just a name I thought of... Somebody make it happen!!! I leave it in the capable hand of the chuckers!!! Just send me the seeds after 4-5 grows and its stabilized!!! Peace!!!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2019)

My chuckers gear came ! Nice work my man gonna pop a little of each when the moon gets good again . Love the packaging discrete shipping and quick service. 
Just made a little rosin slab of ghost og bx too kinda dark from over ripe flowers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Banana kush and AK47= Banana Clip... Not something that I have,just a name I thought of... Somebody make it happen!!! I leave it in the capable hand of the chuckers!!! Just send me the seeds after 4-5 grows and its stabilized!!! Peace!!!


I know it,but don't know how to grow it... Yet!!!


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Banana kush and AK47= Banana Clip... Not something that I have,just a name I thought of... Somebody make it happen!!! I leave it in the capable hand of the chuckers!!! Just send me the seeds after 4-5 grows and its stabilized!!! Peace!!!


I bet somebody done made it,cause that shit sounds badass..
Now I'm looking..damn down the rabbit hole


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> I bet somebody done made it,cause that shit sounds badass..
> Now I'm looking..damn down the rabbit hole


I know that you could do it!!! But ive NEVER heard of that cross,and if there is one it doesn't have that name or we would have been checking it out,I would think...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 15, 2019)

All I can find is ak banana... Im telling you that you can be the first one with that name and that alone is going to make people want to take a look at an old classic... You already said that the name was bad ass!!!


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 16, 2019)

@SSGrower GWxCNC “stud”


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4421772View attachment 4421773View attachment 4421774
> @SSGrower GWxCNC “stud”


He's peacocking buddy! Nice


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He's peacocking buddy! Nice


Thanks my dude..


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2019)

This 4th plant of *Side Chick *is a bell ringer


She definitely has more frost than plant matter,crazy chunky..
Got some put up for a longer cure,but right now she is putting off strong Melon scents.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 16, 2019)

Haven’t been around much but want to pic dump for @thenotsoesoteric his gear has been a pleasure to run. Thanks for the opportunity man. These are all day 53

Up first dynoberrybites this one smells of blueberry redbull 
this one is orangeberrysmoothie it reeks of those peach ring gummi candies I have others of this one in flower but at like 2-3 weeks. One is orange with hints of berry the other smells exactly like the one pictured

this is another ddb the most berry smelling blue and black but the lowest yeilder

this one is another dynoberry it is blueberry with a cream after smell I said it reminds me of a blueberry yogurt

Well sorry for the long ass post but eso deserved it. Imo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Haven’t been around much but want to pic dump for @thenotsoesoteric his gear has been a pleasure to run. Thanks for the opportunity man. These are all day 5
> 
> Up first dynoberrybites this one smells of blueberry redbull View attachment 4422163View attachment 4422164
> this one is orangeberrysmoothie it reeks of those peach ring gummi candies I have others of this one in flower but at like 2-3 weeks. One is orange with hints of berry the other smells exactly like the one pictured
> ...


Very,very nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Haven’t been around much but want to pic dump for @thenotsoesoteric his gear has been a pleasure to run. Thanks for the opportunity man. These are all day 5
> 
> Up first dynoberrybites this one smells of blueberry redbull View attachment 4422163View attachment 4422164
> this one is orangeberrysmoothie it reeks of those peach ring gummi candies I have others of this one in flower but at like 2-3 weeks. One is orange with hints of berry the other smells exactly like the one pictured
> ...


You killed it buddy, thank you for running man. I'm stoked to hear they all have those terps I was hoping for, flavor town. Cheers EG!

Also after you mentioned peach rings on the obsm I realized that is sort of the taste I get from vaping this obsm #3. Sort of apricot orange type flavor. I dig it


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2019)

This #1 plant of *Side Chick *is the big girl of the group(coming in at 7+ zips) in 3gal coco loco

She has a nice mellow tutti fruity melon smells,going to let her sit for a bit.


----------



## maple sloth (Nov 16, 2019)

Straight up FIRE in here fellaz.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 16, 2019)

here is the blue redbull pheno of dbb by Eso a full plant pic this one is going for reveg to get many clones if it smokes as good as i think it will


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> This 4th plant of *Side Chick *is a bell ringer
> View attachment 4422147
> View attachment 4422148
> She definitely has more frost than plant matter,crazy chunky..
> Got some put up for a longer cure,but right now she is putting off strong Melon scents.


Those side chicks look familiar.
Left was 9 weeks and is fruit and fuel. Right was 10 weeks and is creamy fuel. Effects have been thought provoking and introspective. Daze, dream like with a clear-headed finish.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2019)

I keep seeing people in threads lately talking about staying away from fruity/berry sounding strain because the flavor ain't hitting but seems like these damn forum chuckers can get the terps to hit. Top notch work everybody! It's always nice to see all the various selection grown out and reported!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I keep seeing people in threads lately talking about staying away from fruity/berry sounding strain because the flavor ain't hitting but seems like these damn forum chuckers can get the terps to hit. Top notch work everybody! It's always nice to see all the various selection grown out and reported!


One of my biggest concerns with a new cross is that the terps gotta be there. And it does seem like everyone here is banging out some good flavors for sure.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 17, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Those side chicks look familiar.View attachment 4422249
> Left was 9 weeks and is fruit and fuel. Right was 10 weeks and is creamy fuel. Effects have been thought provoking and introspective. Daze, dream like with a clear-headed finish.


Thanks for that "safety meeting " bro-side chick is pretty damn good-super dense nugz-i got creamy fuel & a lil windex glass cleaner on the nose & taste
After safety meeting I was starting to think bout my next runs,seeds I wanna pop,my next day at work,what I wanted from the grocery,pretty much everything-my brain was in overdrive
So after yours & gen's pics & your test nugz went to the stash & got 3 side chicks wet


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2019)

Chopped 2 MonkeySkunk at 63 days at 20% or more amber. These stink like skunky weed and fresh sliced lemon. Some fuel now also, powerful cross.

2 Black Gold f2 also 9 weeks and hopefully seeded from Copper Chem f2. Will leave a few days for possible seeds. They are rapidly turning black purple with very little green, fuely and looking delicious.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 17, 2019)

I see y’all some good growers / chuckers in here seeing fire buds inspires me I swear lol 

I have like 13 cuts to run I really wanna narrow it down to like 6 .. it’s crazy after being so hyped up about finding these cuts I kinda don’t care for them as much as I did b4 I really wanna dig into my own stuff that Tahoe bagseed wouldn’t have seen life if I stuck to clones

I ordered a pack of stardawg ix it’s Corey x purple stardawg .. I have the Corey also but I really just want a male to use on the Tahoe bagseed 

I’m gonna try to pop like 10 more sour d bx for a male .. but my next run is gonna be just to clear house so smaller pots ..


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2019)

12/12 from seed(47 days) Miel de Regaliz

It's a shorty in the back.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 17, 2019)

genuity said:


> 12/12 from seed(47 days) Miel de Regaliz
> View attachment 4422650
> It's a shorty in the back.


I’m what medium?


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> 12/12 from seed(47 days) Miel de Regaliz
> View attachment 4422650
> It's a shorty in the back.


Smokin


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 18, 2019)

klx said:


> Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape at 9 weeks. Was out of the country for the last 10 days of flower so the missus was on the job. Nothing died
> View attachment 4420433View attachment 4420434View attachment 4420435View attachment 4420436


Oh yeah lookin filthy


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I’m what medium?


10gal of used coco loco/fox farm,feed fox farm.


----------



## genuity (Nov 18, 2019)

genuity said:


> posted by T.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2010 had some gems...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2019)

So far cannarado's roasted garlic margy is slightly more desirable vs the bodega bubblegum. The bbg is a little taller structure wise and less root mass. Rgm is squat stout little bushes with great root mass.
Bbg

Rgm


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2019)

*Girly Drink*

These last 2 look very similar 

Space filler
G43 bag seed (I kind of know what it is)
Why u Gelly
Sherb snacks 
Banana cake


The plants that was made here,is dark green,the ones not made here are lime green..


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> here is the blue redbull pheno of dbb by Eso a full plant pic this one is going for reveg to get many clones if it smokes as good as i think it willView attachment 4422247


Wow, really cool looking plant there! What's the genetics on it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Wow, really cool looking plant there! What's the genetics on it?


It's a BlackBerry leaning pheno of black dog x grape sato, a cross I made of grapes 13 x another cross of mine called miyagi but basically a blueberry leaning pheno. Straight grapes and berries.


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 19, 2019)

Vegging out a new brood. I should be able to put up some finishing pictures from the last round with reports soon. I had a mishap with my computer so I have been trying to get that straightened out before putting those up.
Currently vegging is: @SSGrower ’s Oregon huckleberry x cnc (x2) a reveg of his Cindy haze cream (long fingered leaf pheno); @THT ’s blood orange x sour Tangie (x2) and a reveg of an ST f2; and 2 Bodhi heavenly hashplants.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 19, 2019)

Topped all but 1 HoneyStomper & Haze 


So far I’m really happy with the chilled logic pucks & QBs for veg .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Topped all but 1 HoneyStomper & Haze
> View attachment 4423401
> 
> So far I’m really happy with the chilled logic pucks & QBs for veg .


You got a couple reveg plants in there too?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You got a couple reveg plants in there too?


Ya, I never take clones anymore when running seeds , I’ll run them , reveg my favs, then clone them & run again . Then I’ll keep narrowing it down till I got a single pheno of that strain. Takes awhile 
I popped 2 packs , got 12 girls , of the 12 I ran 6 again, of the 6 I picked those two to reveg n run again, one makes a lot bigger buds , one makes a lot more frost . Both are great smoke . Probably going to F2 both . 
I flowered out the males n revegged my favourite, he’s been waiting patiently for his turn .


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ya, I never take clones anymore when running seeds , I’ll run them , reveg my favs, then clone them & run again . Then I’ll keep narrowing it down till I got a single pheno of that strain. Takes awhile
> I popped 2 packs , got 12 girls , of the 12 I ran 6 again, of the 6 I picked those two to reveg n run again, one makes a lot bigger buds , one makes a lot more frost . Both are great smoke . Probably going to F2 both .
> I flowered out the males n revegged my favourite, he’s been waiting patiently for his turn .


It's amazing how much space a few (random/unproven)clones take up(during production runs)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 19, 2019)

Am I the only one adding my dry nutes like this ??? 
Adds 27% more yields, 60% of the time it works every time !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2019)

All valley grape, I'm not very in tune with running soil in flower so she is a little ugly. But real close to looking like the grape bubba but a little different looking bud structure.

This welchie has golf ball dense type buds, not sure where this structure comes from but gwheels has had a welchie and obsm put out similar style buds so I'm guessing it's coming from sato. I really dig this style buds, easy manicure.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 19, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Am I the only one adding my dry nutes like this ???
> Adds 27% more yields, 60% of the time it works every time ! View attachment 4423515


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 19, 2019)

Roseandtheseaerchon said:


> Oh yeah lookin filthy


This is that girls family goin in for a reveg


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 20, 2019)

Didn’t feel like watering them all, so I sexed 
12/22 girls , killed 6 boys , watching the other 4


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Didn’t feel like watering them all, so I sexed
> 12/22 girls , killed 6 boys , watching the other 4 View attachment 4423856


Looking good!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 20, 2019)

Chop day


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> View attachment 4423910View attachment 4423913
> Chop day


What the veg n flower time on that their beauty?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

Anyone doin 11/13 flower times? I usually stole from 12/12 to 11/13 last 2 weeks would be interesting to do a full cycle also if faster flowering time by more dark period should the veg time be extended to increase yield ?


----------



## thenasty1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone doin 11/13 flower times? I usually stole from 12/12 to 11/13 last 2 weeks would be interesting to do a full cycle also if faster flowering time by more dark period should the veg time be extended to increase yield ?


i run 10 on/14 off
i havent noticed much difference from when i was running 12/12 or 11/13 except a slightly lower power bill


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 20, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Anyone doin 11/13 flower times? I usually stole from 12/12 to 11/13 last 2 weeks would be interesting to do a full cycle also if faster flowering time by more dark period should the veg time be extended to increase yield ?


I run 11/13 and I think it helps knock a few days off the end. I also read an interesting comment from Mass Medical about how 11/13 provides more of a Sativa influence due to the equatorial link (shorter days), versus 12/12 or 13/11 which would provide more of an indica influence (linger days)


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 20, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What the veg n flower time on that their beauty?


no veg .. as soon as clones popped roots in the rooter I put her in flower in a two gallon .. none of my plants got veg just root and flower .. after seeing the yield I think sog in 1 gallons would be good for this strain

And today is 1 day shy of nine weeks .. so no veg 8-9 week flower .. smells like raw kush .. sweet kush .. no lemon pinesol just kushy and skunky


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 20, 2019)

My goal is to find a male for this plant so I’m about to pop some sours .. got these in today also .. the slap wagon should be fire


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

Stoked! @genuity just soaked some of these and some double dawg beans from @macsnax lil pic of some trimmed up Demo


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm running 11/13 for my Golden Tiger clones, keeps the stretch at a minimum and has them ready at around 84-91 days rather than 98-105. The LED cobs I'm using also help speed up the process a bit. I just reflowered these girls around 11 days ago
And today 
My keeper from the last harvest is a terp monster, honey spice smell and taste, tends to produce sap/blood on stems when super cropped and on buds you can see little sap crystals when they dry/cure. 
I'm definitely using her in a future pollen chucks, maybe this harvest.

This is the "Rotten" phenotype of Golden tiger, only had 1 female from 30+ plants, smells like someone tossed spoiled garlic and onions on top of some mangoes, barely any sweetness from the mango terps.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I'm running 11/13 for my Golden Tiger clones, keeps the stretch at a minimum and has them ready at around 84-91 days rather than 98-105. The LED cobs I'm using also help speed up the process a bit. I just reflowered these girls around 11 days agoView attachment 4424325
> And today View attachment 4424326
> My keeper from the last harvest is a terp monster, honey spice smell and taste, tends to produce sap/blood on stems when super cropped and on buds you can see little sap crystals when they dry/cure. View attachment 4424327
> I'm definitely using her in a future pollen chucks, maybe this harvest.
> ...


Nice what’s the genetics behind golden tiger


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Nice what’s the genetics behind golden tiger


I believe it's been altered over the years, it's supposed to be (Koh-chang/meao Thai x Malawi) the fems are more on the Malawi side while the regs which I am running now are more leaning on the Thai influence. I personally think both phenotypes have their perks, the Thai dominant pheno is like a slow ascent that gets trippier over it's duration, the Malawi dominant plants tend to be much racier/speedy and introspective, some of my friends had issues holding conversation on the Malawi girls, one was inaudible for about an hour and had to text me because he had a 'bad trip' on them .


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 21, 2019)

The Thai leaning girls are super stretchy, long internodes and thin double serrated leafs


Vs Malawi dominant 

Fairly easy to tell the difference just by growth patterns. I'm hoping I get some real hybrid vigor using this as a mother plant, maybe I should invest in some Uzbekistan from Underground Seed Collective for pollen rather than the plushberry I currently have, it's got way too many negative traits I hope it doesn't pass on to offspring (autoflowering when rootbound, Herm tendencies).


----------



## nc208 (Nov 21, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> I run 11/13 and I think it helps knock a few days off the end. I also read an interesting comment from Mass Medical about how 11/13 provides more of a Sativa influence due to the equatorial link (shorter days), versus 12/12 or 13/11 which would provide more of an indica influence (linger days)


Interesting about those results. I recently read a study done on how elevation can affect thc levels in hemp. They did a small controlled outdoor study and found the plants grown at higher elevation around 2100ft above sea level all were found "hot" which means greater than 0.3% THC which for hemp is a no no. The other plants grown around 700 ft above sea level all were not hot and were within the less than 0.3% range. 

It would be neat if this also applied to cannabis the same way.









Hemp Production - Keeping THC Levels Low


Leo Stefanile, Margaret Bloomquist, and Zeke Overbaugh showing differences in root development of two hemp varieties.Read the full article Hemp Production in North Carolina is new and changing rapidly. There is a massive shortage of research-based info regarding the basic agronomic...




catawba.ces.ncsu.edu


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cindy Haze Cream #1 a couple of days prior to chop, I took her at 63 days. She was the loudest and biggest yielder of the group, and is now revegging in the tent. She smells like sour citrus with a doughy funky background. She stunk to high hell when I chopped her (I needed to take a couple breaks just to get through it). 

Cindy Haze Cream #2, taken at 62 days. She was a pretty lady with a nice fade who didn't give me too much trouble. At chop she smelled of a funky bakery smell. Her jar smell now is more sweet, with a hint of bakery and cut grass.

Thanks to @SSGrower for hooking me up with the beans! Be on the lookout for reports on some of the other crosses!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi


Shua1991 said:


> I believe it's been altered over the years, it's supposed to be (Koh-chang/meao Thai x Malawi) the fems are more on the Malawi side while the regs which I am running now are more leaning on the Thai influence. I personally think both phenotypes have their perks, the Thai dominant pheno is like a slow ascent that gets trippier over it's duration, the Malawi dominant plants tend to be much racier/speedy and introspective, some of my friends had issues holding conversation on the Malawi girls, one was inaudible for about an hour and had to text me because he had a 'bad trip' on them .


Pretty awesome with those island strains wonder how you go about mimicking the coastal regions tropical land with high elevation wonder if your environmental change can attribute to some of the offsprings


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 21, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4424545
> Cindy Haze Cream #1 a couple of days prior to chop, I took her at 63 days. She was the loudest and biggest yielder of the group, and is now revegging in the tent. She smells like sour citrus with a doughy funky background. She stunk to high hell when I chopped her (I needed to take a couple breaks just to get through it).
> View attachment 4424544View attachment 4424547
> Cindy Haze Cream #2, taken at 62 days. She was a pretty lady with a nice fade who didn't give me too much trouble. At chop she smelled of a funky bakery smell. Her jar smell now is more sweet, with a hint of bakery and cut grass.
> ...


these needed two or 3 more weeks at least


----------



## genuity (Nov 21, 2019)

Smoke tests with the homies..

*Side Chick *1-4 
Big nug #4 is a clear front runner

2 & 3 are damn near the same..

#1 is fine,more of a production cultivar.(she would make 2+ a light easy)


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 21, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> these needed two or 3 more weeks at least


Thanks for the feedback, it seems reasonable that they could have benefited from a little more time. To my eyes I was seeing trichomes that were cloudy with around 15% amber. That being said, I am a noob and my assessment skills are something I am working on. What do you use as an indicator that your plants are ready to chop?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> What do you use as an indicator that your plants are ready to chop?


Before ever pulling out the loupe, the hairs [ pistils] need to be almost all brown/red and receded.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Smoke tests with the homies..
> View attachment 4424625
> *Side Chick *1-4
> Big nug #4 is a clear front runner
> ...


We homies right?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 21, 2019)

Blue Power F2 
Pheno #3 holding seeds fathered by my deceased kush mints x animal cookies bx2 male


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 21, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, it seems reasonable that they could have benefited from a little more time. To my eyes I was seeing trichomes that were cloudy with around 15% amber. That being said, I am a noob and my assessment skills are something I am working on. What do you use as an indicator that your plants are ready to chop?


first off appreciate you taking it as constructive criticism and not an attack or defending it that’s stand up

best way I can explain is google plants that are 6 weeks flower then google plants that are 9 weeks in flower and compare the difference.. I can write a novel right Now but visuals would be better .. I think you’ll see the difference.. a great tip I read a while back was when your think there done always give them another week

get some cal mag and don’t next time keep up the veg nutes until week 4 of flower at least ..you’ll see a major difference


----------



## Joedank (Nov 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Smoke tests with the homies..
> View attachment 4424625
> *Side Chick *1-4
> Big nug #4 is a clear front runner
> ...


That trim job though ... excellent work my friend. Stoked to see that in my greenhouse like 12 feet tall . !


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 22, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> first off appreciate you taking it as constructive criticism and not an attack or defending it that’s stand up
> 
> best way I can explain is google plants that are 6 weeks flower then google plants that are 9 weeks in flower and compare the difference.. I can write a novel right Now but visuals would be better .. I think you’ll see the difference.. a great tip I read a while back was when your think there done always give them another week
> 
> get some cal mag and don’t next time keep up the veg nutes until week 4 of flower at least ..you’ll see a major difference





Amos Otis said:


> Before ever pulling out the loupe, the hairs [ pistils] need to be almost all brown/red and receded.





chiefer888 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, it seems reasonable that they could have benefited from a little more time. To my eyes I was seeing trichomes that were cloudy with around 15% amber. That being said, I am a noob and my assessment skills are something I am working on. What do you use as an indicator that your plants are ready to chop?


I I f'n love this thread.

What I think @chiefer888 is showing here is the influence of stardawg on c99. One trait gu's stardawg has been shown to pass on the everthrowing white pisitils. The hicok haze f2 I had (same progeny as the c99 x hh from @BigHornBuds ) just did not seem to want to mature. Funny the timing of this light schedule discussion too, I have run 10/10 (20 hour days) and notice faster pace to maturity, have also run 10/14, when you boil it down I don't think there are any losses. You really need to look a g/kwhr tho because I think you will find an increase. @torontoke has done a great amount of leg work on this already and hopefully his thread here is still intact. I feel like Miel de Regaliz could benifit from this tactic.

I also fucked the name on that CHC, in one of my many stoner moments I was equating cnc to cookies and cream not the cookies and chem lineage, it really should be Cindy's Haze Chem. That Oregon Huckleberry cross hopefully will keep its shorter flowering time.


----------



## klx (Nov 22, 2019)

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape dried and trimmed. Much easier to trim than the mum and smoke is relaxing stone not much head. I like it, no paranoia!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2019)

A little bubble and some sift action from a few of the DDB phenos. The bubble in the jars was fresh frozen and the stuff laying out was from dried buds. The fresh frozen was sticky af hence the big chunks. The sift was from shucking buds.


----------



## genuity (Nov 22, 2019)

Man,this 12/12 from seed is the bizzness..

This chuck is doing everything I wanted it to do..
They all smell like the mom(cojack) pine/ol'school airy pot) it reminds me of spermint kind of smell.

The colorful ones are looking like the "front runners" & that lil fatty to the front right..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 22, 2019)

DB13xM day 27 , one is showing some colour 
Liking the smell, hopefully transfers to taste & I’ll have some nice red wine tasting buds for valentines day .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2019)

Four Honey Sundae ladies in the middle and front. @genuity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2019)

Female seeds c99 x lvtk (reversed), the seeds are pushing up out of the calyxes, weird looking but I've seen it before. Small calves with big seeds, lol. 


Kind of excited to see what shakes out of this cross.


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Four Honey Sundae ladies in the middle and front. @genuity View attachment 4425290


Definitely interested in the outcome on them..
The mom & dad looked like twins..

Them are looking short like I was thinking.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 24, 2019)

I just found a sneaky male that avoided showing it's sex for a solid 4 months of veg , smells like my keeper, from the last batch, it never autoflowered from being rootbound like a bunch of others had. so now I've got a nice smelling, hardy male that checks most of my boxes for breeding potential, It's pretty sticky to the touch, I can tell it produces oil well, I think I'll be using it soon on some clones. The stem rub is like honey/cinnamon and mango scent, no stink at all, smells delicious.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Female seeds c99 x lvtk (reversed), the seeds are pushing up out of the calyxes, weird looking but I've seen it before. Small calves with big seeds, lol.
> View attachment 4425336
> 
> Kind of excited to see what shakes out of this cross.


C99 rocks and I've only heard good things about LVTK. (Other than being a bit lanky.)

I've got four LVTK going now, plus a pack of copper chem. 
Hmm... that might be a fun cross.


----------



## klx (Nov 24, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> I just found a sneaky male that avoided showing it's sex itself for a solid 4 months of veg , smells like my keeper, from the last batch, it never autoflowered from being rootbound like a bunch of others had. so now I've got a nice smelling, hardy male that checks most of my boxes for breeding potential, It's pretty sticky to the touch, I can tell it produces oil well, I think I'll be using it soon on some clones. The stem rub is like honey/cinnamon and mango scent, no stink at all, smells delicious.


Sounds like a winner gotta love a bit of mango


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm going to attempt to cross '79 xmas bud and romulan for pain relief and insomnia. First off is romulan (top pic) hoping for a male if not, romulan will be crossed with (bottom pic) perkins cut (cannatonic x chematonic)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> C99 rocks and I've only heard good things about LVTK. (Other than being a bit lanky.)
> 
> I've got four LVTK going now, plus a pack of copper chem.
> Hmm... that might be a fun cross.


Hopefully you find some nice phenos in the lvtk. The more lanky phenos seem to have great buds. The copper chem and lvtk would be a nice combo and should be potent as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2019)

Just transplanted the 6 roasted garlic margy and 5 bodega bubblegum into coco. Wanted to do 4" rock wool cubes but stores were out. Coco is better anyway. I'm ready for some stanky smoke.


----------



## genuity (Nov 25, 2019)

#4 *Side Chick
*
Is a winner around here..
Trimming up 5-8 now..

Rolling up one of the best small treats of marijuana 

Worm joints for the Double win..
(Double punch flower & #4 worm)

Enjoy the holidays


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hopefully you find some nice phenos in the lvtk. The more lanky phenos seem to have great buds. The copper chem and lvtk would be a nice combo and should be potent as well.


Yeah there's something about those long hollow stems that makes awesome buds. 

For young plants I've had good luck with a technique I call "aggressive topping", where I add 4 nodes to whatever I want to end up with before topping the first time. Then wait for the top 2 nodes to get stretchy before snipping them off. * repeat *
This usually gets the "keeper" branches close to the same height.
-- edit -- 
Before someone brings it up, yes I know about LST but I'm not in a hurry and a pause in growth is no biggie. 

Right now my biggest problem is uncooked organic soil. 
The PH swings are really fucking with my plants and they're looking pale. Hopefully they'll adjust soon. 
My bad.


----------



## MrToad69 (Nov 25, 2019)

Pulled this leaf off of the outdoor strains Ive been working on...I put the leaf in the steering wheel of my Tacoma to get an idea if size..(Plant was over 7ft)


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 25, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> Blue Power F2 View attachment 4424761
> Pheno #3 holding seeds fathered by my deceased kush mints x animal cookies bx2 maleView attachment 4424760


Wat up brotha we’re you get you blue power from.. just Curious because I got something called blue power


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 25, 2019)

head stash show her true colors...


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

dynoberrybites 2 phenos here one is the dark orange pistil and the other what im calling the redbull pheno it smells exactly like a blueberry red bull. love everything about these plants thanks eso for letting me run them


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

@genuity can you give me a little insight on these legend breath this is just one i have i think 3 i flower at about 18-19 days flower this is the smallest one but its way to early to judge


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @genuity can you give me a little insight on these legend breath this is just one i have i think 3 i flower at about 18-19 days flower this is the smallest one but its way to early to judgeView attachment 4426983View attachment 4426984


Legend og crinkle x dessert breath aka legend breath aka crinkle cookies 
Just another OG/ cookies cross.



This 12/12 from seed is crazy 

Just feels ol'school.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 26, 2019)

Projects in the pipeline:

Seeded plants: 
Chocolate Diesel x Fire cookes) x ( HAOGxSSDD)
(Mendo Purps x Purple Unicorn) x (HAOGxSSDD)
(Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel) x (Bags of Oranges)
(HAOGxSSDD x Helena) x (Dank Sinatra)

The first two should be done and ready in a couple of weeks, the orange project is a month or so out, and the dank s project is just passing pollenation stage. 

I have some selfed pollen from the purple cross, and i'm harvesting some dank sinatra pollen right now too, so I think there will be more variety coming up soon too. 

yay chucking.


----------



## LemonFuelPinesol (Nov 26, 2019)

3 seeds found in legit Wedding Cake bud from Los Angeles. 2 females 1 male, they are super dank & reek of loud OG Kush cologne!!! The Male will be used to make some more dank ass wedding cake seeds!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey fellow chuckers. Long time no see/speak. Just thought I'd pop in while I had some free time. 
The gardens are looking exceptional!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey fellow chuckers. Long time no see/speak. Just thought I'd pop in while I had some free time.
> The gardens are looking exceptional!


Hope all is well Sister!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hope all is well Sister!


Hope all is well with you too, Eso. 
Its gonna take me a while to get caught up but I'm thoroughly enjoying all the bud porn
I missed you fuckers


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 26, 2019)

some fine looking fire in this thread... seems like my genetics could use an overhaul from the decade i was stuck in.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 26, 2019)

C-theGrower said:


> Wat up brotha we’re you get you blue power from.. just Curious because I got something called blue power


It’s an older cross made by sin city seeds. One of their better crosses.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm gonna go on a pic posting spree this Thanksgiving weekend. Just figured if I'm gonna get posts deleted might as well make some work for those eager mods following me around.


----------



## C-theGrower (Nov 26, 2019)

eastcoastled said:


> It’s an older cross made by sin city seeds. One of their better crosses.


 for sure. The blue power I have is a whole other thing.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm gonna go on a pic posting spree this Thanksgiving weekend. Just figured if I'm gonna get posts deleted might as well make some work for those eager mods following me around.


Well what are you doing to make them "mods" follow you around?
Explain more,being you posted it in this thread,like your post are being deleted in here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Well what are you doing to make them "mods" follow you around?
> Explain more,being you posted it in this thread,like your post are being deleted in here.


I just mentioned here because I'm here a lot. Nothing is gone from this thread. 

And what am I doing? People asked about pics of strains and I answered. If I mention my site in anyway the whole comment seems to go bye bye. Thought it was lame so again I mentioned it. If I can't put the name of my site I get that but deleting the whole comment and description just seemed a little excessive.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just mentioned here because I'm here a lot. Nothing is gone from this thread.
> 
> And what am I doing? People asked about pics of strains and I answered. If I mention my site in anyway the whole comment seems to go bye bye. Thought it was lame so again I mentioned it. If I can't put the name of my site I get that but deleting the whole comment and description just seemed a little excessive.


Yeah that happens..
Sometimes maybe the people paying for advertising don't like that kind of thing,totally understandable.
It may suck,but just avoid doing that & post your pics.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah that happens..
> Sometimes maybe the people paying for advertising don't like that kind of thing,totally understandable.
> It may suck,but just avoid doing that & post your pics.


Good thing we have a seed and strain review section and as long as you don’t push seeds or the site yourself @thenotsoesoteric you’ll be all good 





Esosseeds


Esosseeds is up and coming and let me tell you you will find fire in these seeds. Right now you’ll find a variety of Grape sato crosses, and ltvk crosses are coming up in a few weeks ready by Christmas time! I have all of these crosses in flower now and they are all exceptional plants very easy...



rollitup.org


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Good thing we have a seed and strain review section and as long as you don’t push seeds or the site yourself @thenotsoesoteric you’ll be all good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like common sense to me,it's been like this for ages around here.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 27, 2019)

Esosseeds Orangeberry Smoothie at day 72. That Tangerine Power takes a while longer so it could have gone another 7 (i needed bloom room)
A delightful orange flavor. A wonderful hybrid effect. It is my gardens orange flavor forever now. And the top colas were fat softballs on sticks.

And it is smokeable....147 grams total weight of buds ready to smoke.


----------



## sandman83 (Nov 27, 2019)

some frosty looking buds! I'd love to get an orange flavor in the stable.


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2019)

5-6-7-8 (Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS) *Side Chick 

bout to smoke a few joints,but this shit slaps(*great/good smells)


*that Ogee triangle *by seed junky seeds has that fye(fire) I think he is putting out some of the best at this point.


Now we grow more gas,looking for more gas..
Some OGs(new & old)
Some Gello 
Some cookies
Some chems
Some polyhybrids
No fruit run


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Yeah that happens..
> Sometimes maybe the people paying for advertising don't like that kind of thing,totally understandable.


I got fussed at once or twice when Brisco's got started. I was young and enthusiastic......the corn was high, the sky was not cloudy all day. The Dodgers looked like a sure bet to end their WS drought. McRibs were on the menu more often than not, and you could buy Big Gulps in NYC at 7-11. AOC was still a bartender, and Matt Lauer was still on NBC. Life was so different 2 1/2 years ago...but I digress.

The very nice and helpful mods explained that when they accept $$ for advertising, the buyer has the expectation that other seed peddlers won't be getting the same benefit for nada. 

But as long as your PM works, people who want the info can easily find you. Like....real easy....easy eso. Where would the chuckers of this thread be w/o RIU? Who doesn't love tacos?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2019)

Esoseeds Welchie ltvk x grape sato about 4 weeks into flower grown in a 1 gallon nursery pot


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2019)

Hot lava coming in .....well HOT


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2019)

dynoberrybites coming down in 2-3 days @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## chiefer888 (Nov 27, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> dynoberrybites coming down in 2-3 days @thenotsoesoteric
> View attachment 4428051View attachment 4428053View attachment 4428054


She’s a beauty


----------



## genuity (Nov 27, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I got fussed at once or twice when Brisco's got started. I was young and enthusiastic......the corn was high, the sky was not cloudy all day. The Dodgers looked like a sure bet to end their WS drought. McRibs were on the menu more often than not, and you could buy Big Gulps in NYC at 7-11. AOC was still a bartender, and Matt Lauer was still on NBC. Life was so different 2 1/2 years ago...but I digress.
> 
> The very nice and helpful mods explained that when they accept $$ for advertising, the buyer has the expectation that other seed peddlers won't be getting the same benefit for nada.
> 
> But as long as your PM works, people who want the info can easily find you. Like....real easy....easy eso. Where would the chuckers of this thread be w/o RIU? Who doesn't love tacos?


Truly is crazy how things work..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh I get it. I really do. 

Hope everyone has a safe evening and a great day tomorrow. Best wish and positive waves to all.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 27, 2019)

Had two solos open up after a couple dud seeds. Couldn't stand to leave em empty, so @HydroRed and 3thirteen seeds' fems got the call. One each of monkey juice and purple primate. 

Tomorrow, it's dinner with some extended family, then off to the lake for the weekend with the immediate. A little hiking and a lot of family games and crafts by the fire. Looking forward to some much needed RnR. Happy Thanksgiving, chuckers.


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 27, 2019)

klx said:


> Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape dried and trimmed. Much easier to trim than the mum and smoke is relaxing stone not much head. I like it, no paranoia!
> 
> View attachment 4425200View attachment 4425201


A definate gorgeous girl the reveg of her is looking good its under t8s now


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2019)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Smoked Turkey"
*Happy Thanksgiving Chuckers!

*


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Had two solos open up after a couple dud seeds. Couldn't stand to leave em empty, so @HydroRed and 3thirteen seeds' fems got the call. One each of monkey juice and purple primate.
> 
> Tomorrow, it's dinner with some extended family, then off to the lake for the weekend with the immediate.View attachment 4428139 A little hiking and a lot of family games and crafts by the fire. Looking forward to some much needed RnR. Happy Thanksgiving, chuckers.


Nice spot....I'd hide out there for a minute 
Not much info on the Purple Primate to share except shes bushy and stays relatively short. Im just getting flower reports in on those as of this week.
The Monkey Juice is putting out great smoke. All the terps and buzz of GG4 minus the stretch. Slightly quicker flower times too. You'll get some decent stretch, but nothing like the GG4 cut and suprisingly enough, there was zero leaf twist. Im thinking of replacing my GG4 cut with the Monkey Juice. She smokes amazing.


----------



## klx (Nov 28, 2019)

Roseandtheseaerchon said:


> A definate gorgeous girl the reveg of her is looking good its under t8s now


Did you have a different handle previously bro?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice spot....I'd hide out there for a minute
> Not much info on the Purple Primate to share except shes bushy and stays relatively short. Im just getting flower reports in on those as of this week.
> The Monkey Juice is putting out great smoke. All the terps and buzz of GG4 minus the stretch. Slightly quicker flower times too. You'll get some decent stretch, but nothing like the GG4 cut and suprisingly enough, there was zero leaf twist. Im thinking of replacing my GG4 cut with the Monkey Juice. She smokes amazing.
> View attachment 4428155
> ...


looks killer bro! and it must smoke great if you are thinking of dropping the gg4 cut for it, havent you been running that cut for a few years?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2019)

@genuity are the dulce cherry punches fems? I never get 5/5 gals, lol.
Happy turkey day to all, may your harvests be bountiful, and your belly and pockets be full. Peace and karma. Feeling blessed today. 5/5 gals, what's not to love. What was @LubdaNugs smoke report on these?


----------



## Roseandtheseaerchon (Nov 28, 2019)

klx said:


> Did you have a different handle previously bro?


Yes few issues


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 28, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice spot....I'd hide out there for a minute
> Not much info on the Purple Primate to share except shes bushy and stays relatively short. Im just getting flower reports in on those as of this week.
> The Monkey Juice is putting out great smoke. All the terps and buzz of GG4 minus the stretch. Slightly quicker flower times too. You'll get some decent stretch, but nothing like the GG4 cut and suprisingly enough, there was zero leaf twist. Im thinking of replacing my GG4 cut with the Monkey Juice. She smokes amazing.
> View attachment 4428155
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, I work really hard for a really cool mofo. One of the perks.

That's a beautiful plant and nug, Red! Your post is exactly what I'm looking for. Nice.

Just finished the banana pudding. Shoulda got instant pudding. 30 straight minutes of stirring sucks.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> looks killer bro! and it must smoke great if you are thinking of dropping the gg4 cut for it, havent you been running that cut for a few years?


Thanks @evergreengardener! Ya, been running her and keeping a momma since like early 2016 I believe. All BS aside, the MJ is a serious contender to replace it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 28, 2019)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 28, 2019)

genuity said:


> Seems like common sense to me,it's been like this for ages around here.


So why the hell did my whole thread get deleted now? That’s bullshit it definitely wasn’t breaking rules here, I mean you even said that’s how it works.
I made a thread to report how my grow went and report my experience growing a new strain. In the seed and strain review section. So why did it get deleted????there are many threads started by members in that section to show off plants made by others that aren’t sponsors here 
@sunni @genuity @GreatwhiteNorth @any other mod that can explain it


----------



## nc208 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @genuity are the dulce cherry punches fems? I never get 5/5 gals, lol.
> Happy turkey day to all, may your harvests be bountiful, and your belly and pockets be full. Peace and karma. Feeling blessed today. 5/5 gals, what's not to love. What was @LubdaNugs smoke report on these?


They are regs. I got two boys and three different girls, they're a couple weeks in flower. Very frosty so far.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m not sure if this is the right section for this, but does anyone know of any free programs for pc where you can keep logs/pics of strains you are running/have ran? I was going to just write it down, but I like the idea of being able to save pics to the folders. Thanks in advance


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I’m not sure if this is the right section for this, but does anyone know of any free programs for pc where you can keep logs/pics of strains you are running/have ran? I was going to just write it down, but I like the idea of being able to save pics to the folders. Thanks in advance







__





Free Grow Software!


There needs to be a public repository....github would be awesome. Forks!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I work really hard for a really cool mofo. One of the perks.
> 
> That's a beautiful plant and nug, Red! Your post is exactly what I'm looking for. Nice.
> 
> Just finished the banana pudding. Shoulda got instant pudding. 30 straight minutes of stirring sucks.View attachment 4428373View attachment 4428372


Man...
My wife & kids turned my banana pudding in to some damn banana split without the ice cream... got me Hot still..

Why would they mess up a good thing.
Shit got sprinkles & walnuts & cherries & pineapples & chocolate... yuk


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Banana pudding is divine, if they wanted a banana split make that but I’m with you here, why ruin a good thing?! Seems kinda rude if they didn’t ask your feelings on it. I’m sorry brother!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm partial to nanner puddin too, don't blame ya for being pissed, lol.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Man...
> My wife & kids turned my banana pudding in to some damn banana split without the ice cream... got me Hot still..
> 
> Why would they mess up a good thing.
> Shit got sprinkles & walnuts & cherries & pineapples & chocolate... yuk


Nasty. Sounds like our kids have been watching the same slime mixup videos. 

Keep it simple.
Vanilla pudding, bananas, nilla wafers. Layer that shit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just mentioned here because I'm here a lot. Nothing is gone from this thread.
> 
> And what am I doing? People asked about pics of strains and I answered. If I mention my site in anyway the whole comment seems to go bye bye. Thought it was lame so again I mentioned it. If I can't put the name of my site I get that but deleting the whole comment and description just seemed a little excessive.


mods are deleting your shit because you're not a "paid advertiser" . They see it as you doing free advertising for your site, even though that thread was started by another member. I'm not trying to justify for them or anything, just telling you what it is. Another member on this site told me he was shook down for advertising money after giving away a bunch of freebies to people. THey also delete any comments mentioning that Ttystikk is a convicted pimp.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mods are deleting your shit because you're not a "paid advertiser" . They see it as you doing free advertising for your site, even though that thread was started by another member. I'm not trying to justify for them or anything, just telling you what it is. Another member on this site told me he was shook down for advertising money after giving away a bunch of freebies to people. THey also delete any comments mentioning that Ttystikk is a convicted pimp.


There plenty of unpaid guys on here slinging beans. And I made the thread and took a hell of time doing it and making write ups. Shit many a threads here break the rules off the site while that one didn’t if they didn’t like the comment he left they could have deleted his comment it was one comment out of over 12 replies that’s nonsense. And not a one mod answered me @genuity so why’d my thread get deleted? I mean shit I’ve seen you sling your website in this thread plenty? But that last was just me sharing my experience.

How long before the eso thread disappears again??


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> There plenty of unpaid guys on here slinging beans. And I made the thread and took a hell of time doing it and making write ups. Shit many a threads here break the rules off the site while that one didn’t if they didn’t like the comment he left they could have deleted his comment it was one comment out of over 12 replies that’s nonsense. And not a one mod answered me @genuity so why’d my thread get deleted? I mean shit I’ve seen you sling your website in this thread plenty? But that last was just me sharing my experience.
> 
> How long before the eso thread disappears again??


I'm just telling you how it is, so dont come at me like that like its my fault. Not gonna lie your post did come across a lot like an advertisement. I know that wasnt your intention.


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> There plenty of unpaid guys on here slinging beans. And I made the thread and took a hell of time doing it and making write ups. Shit many a threads here break the rules off the site while that one didn’t if they didn’t like the comment he left they could have deleted his comment it was one comment out of over 12 replies that’s nonsense. And not a one mod answered me @genuity so why’d my thread get deleted? I mean shit I’ve seen you sling your website in this thread plenty? But that last was just me sharing my experience.
> 
> How long before the eso thread disappears again??


Show me a post of me slinging my site.."plenty of times"

You guys talk about spamming the site,then when yo spam gets shut down y'all cry..
All these other threads do not start off with a big ass "plug".com

I should not have to explain this to grown folks.

Plus why are y'all so excited to "plug" at "trollitup " as most call it..
& I don't own this site so stop tagging me about this.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Show me a post of me slinging my site.."plenty of times"
> 
> You guys talk about spamming the site,then when yo spam gets shut down y'all cry..
> All these other threads do not start off with a big ass "plug".com
> ...


So one thread is me spamming this site? I’ve been a member over here for years and I didnt drop a .com I said “esosseeds (google it)” to avoid dropping a dot com.
I’m well aware you don’t own the site but you mod this section


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So one thread is me spamming this site? I’ve been a member over here for years and I didnt drop a .com I said “esosseeds (google it)” to avoid dropping a dot com.
> I’m well aware you don’t own the site but you mod this section


Really?
What did that picture say?

& please show me a post or multiple post of me slinging my site(that I don't even visit) let alone update.i forgot about it.

But if you can not see why it happened,then I don't know what to say..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

How is avoiding the bot following the rules? 
Just because you’re “doing it for free” doesn’t make it “not promoting.” We all like esso, he’s a good dude, as are you! The site needs to be able to protect advertising space, that’s life because someone has to keep the lights on. Not sure what is out of comprehension here.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Really?
> What did that picture say?
> 
> & please show me a post or multiple post of me slinging my site(that I don't even visit) let alone update.i forgot about it.
> ...


Dude you sling your gear in this thread every other day don’t act like you don’t whether it be for your site or Oregon or dcse or whatever you’re slinging your gear yes or no? I can definitely go back and find you saying your site name in this thread he’ll I asked you personally what it was when you made it and you definitely replied back with the name and a link but I’m sure it’s already been cleaned up


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> How is avoiding the bot following the rules?
> Just because you’re “doing it for free” doesn’t make it “not promoting.” We all like esso, he’s a good dude, as are you! The site needs to be able to protect advertising space, that’s life because someone has to keep the lights on. Not sure what is out of comprehension here.


So then every seed thread on this site with a breeder that’s not a advertiser should be deleted?? There’s literally hundreds of them.
ive never had an issue here on this site. So I’m done with this topic guess all just aren’t meant to be equal here whether you pay to advertise or not. So it’s the last I say on it I got another thread up def doesn’t plug his site and he will not be posting in it so it shouldn’t see a deletion


----------



## genuity (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Dude you sling your gear in this thread every other day don’t act like you don’t whether it be for your site or Oregon or dcse or whatever you’re slinging your gear yes or no?


Thats a/was a paid advertiser & still not one plug of my site..
You are reaching.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> a big ass "plug"


Giggity.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> Thats a/was a paid advertiser & still not one plug of my site..
> You are reaching.


and the pic in question was just a picture of a slap sticker, plenty of slap sticker pics on this site 

Your site has been plugged in this thread in the past you know it I know it many know it. ( And I’m not hating here I have your gear hell I got some going right now)
Eso didn’t plug his site in my thread. And I didn’t post a link to his site ( as yours has been in this thread in the the past) but it’s all good I won’t mention it again have a great holiday season man
A few have been missed in the clean up!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn, lol. It's all good. 

I get it. I wont comment in that thread. 

It really isn't worth the drama, life is too short.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> and the pic in question was just a picture of a slap sticker, plenty of slap sticker pics on this site
> 
> Your site has been plugged in this thread in the past you know it I know it many know it. ( And I’m not hating here I have your gear hell I got some going right now)
> Eso didn’t plug his site in my thread. And I didn’t post a link to his site ( as yours has been in this thread in the the past) but it’s all good I won’t mention it again have a great holiday season man
> A few have been missed in the clean up!


The policy is ambiguous. 
Then you have people like Gu and Heisen who were advertisers and now they are not -- but the greenpoint & Heisenbeans threads are still active. 
Expecting perfection from mods is unrealistic. 
I would imagine that sometimes they just go with their gut. 

I see good things on the horizon for ESO seeds. There's a lot of competition so he's gotta find a niche to hit it big.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mods are deleting your shit because you're not a "paid advertiser" . They see it as you doing free advertising for your site, even though that thread was started by another member. I'm not trying to justify for them or anything, just telling you what it is. Another member on this site told me he was shook down for advertising money after giving away a bunch of freebies to people. THey also delete any comments mentioning that Ttystikk is a convicted pimp.


It's all good. I'll just avoid posting certain things.this


Chunky Stool said:


> The policy is ambiguous.
> Then you have people like Gu and Heisen who were advertisers and now they are not -- but the greenpoint & Heisenbeans threads are still active.
> Expecting perfection from mods is unrealistic.
> I would imagine that sometimes they just go with their gut.
> ...


I'm not reaching for hitting it big. I just want to see folks growing good herb, even if I go broke doing it.

After some thought, I just look at it like this. If Useful is paying to post in his thread then I cant go commenting in the eso thread. In fairness to my man I'll happily comply.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 29, 2019)

genuity said:


> 5-6-7-8 (Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS) *Side Chick
> View attachment 4427697
> bout to smoke a few joints,but this shit slaps(*great/good smells)
> 
> ...


Beautiful! More gas is always good. I'd love to see some of the older OGs get some of the limelight.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Useful doesn’t run direct sales or a website?! I don’t think anyone is telling you not to comment or post about your projects or work. Can I make a suggestion? Get your seeds to a seed bank that advertises here then promote them in commentary. That would remedy the issue your having!

If it’s any consolation I personally would like to see you succeed!


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 29, 2019)

When you have a pinned thread for a non paying advertiser with a direct sales website that is just fine, it's hard to understand how it is decided that one is ok but another is not.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

If a promoter is posting unpaid promotion it seems only fair it’s removed equally, I agree 100%


----------



## nc208 (Nov 29, 2019)

Did anyone else grab some deals on Black Friday sales?
I'm stupid and keep telling myself I'm done buying seeds. Then these 40% sales come banging on my inbox dragging me over to the site and grabbing 8 packs. At least they were on for 15 bucks a pack, I picked up
Kush mints x MAC
Slurricane x MAC
Donny Burger x MAC
Strawberry Shortcake x MAC
2 packs of each cuz they are 5 pks(regs)

Got a pack of Chem D x GSC(forum cut) 
Ghost OG x GSC(Forum cut)
Both from CSI.



...........But back to baby making...........
This is dropping on my Wedding Cake x Sunday Driver tonight.

Got some Sunset Sherb Bx pollen gonna drop on a Black Banana Cookies.

Both are fire cuts I found in Heisens gear.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

I should also say that if @genuity gets a small benefit of getting looked the other way from time to time I’m not insulted because he is basically an unpaid employee here, also it’s not my site, and that deal is not my business. Further he has passed around more free beans than just about anyone, no good karma earned? Respect brother!


----------



## SSGrower (Nov 30, 2019)

I am finishing up a light made with parts purchased from a riu user/nonadvertiser.


This is a social networking site, deleting user content is counter productive to that function.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey guys, really excited to see what happens with these crosses. Already have some started after just being shucked. I couldnt wait,no fridge time lol. Baddawgs gg4x3 headed dragon male pollinated a goji og and a jaws mrs pebbles in my outdoor garden.
Hard to believe, but I harvested the tops of both plants early October and the lowers Oct 27th! We had some nice growing weather this past summer/fall.
I see why you all like making your own seeds


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 30, 2019)

End of day 34 ... this pheno has some colour n easiest to take a pic .


----------



## gwheels (Nov 30, 2019)

On my 2nd Heisenbeans order I got a pack of Stardawg Corey Haim cut. 

I understand why Stardawg is used for a stud...what a beast of a plant. Massive fat buds with a wonderful aroma. I will smoke some in a week and check it out. I needed some bloom room and now im ok until the next chop. I have a few over the next 2 weeks. I stocked up for Christmas gifters!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Hey guys, really excited to see what happens with these crosses. Already have some started after just being shucked. I couldnt wait,no fridge time lol. Baddawgs gg4x3 headed dragon male pollinated a goji og and a jaws mrs pebbles in my outdoor garden.
> Hard to believe, but I harvested the tops of both plants early October and the lowers Oct 27th! We had some nice growing weather this past summer/fall.
> I see why you all like making your own seeds
> 
> View attachment 4429250View attachment 4429251View attachment 4429252


Wow, look at those 3 leafers on the Goji. Ive never grown it before but is that a characteristic of the Goji?


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 30, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, look at those 3 leafers on the Goji. Ive never grown it before but is that a characteristic of the Goji?


I'm not sure. I was curious about that as well.My only guess is that it may have started to reveg after I put it outside? Which doesnt seem right because I didnt put it outdoors til the middle of July. I have a goji plant/cutting in my veg cab that I've cloned for over two years now. Possiby stressed?

Edit
The plant in my cab is showing 3 finger leaves too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm not sure. I was curious about that as well.My only guess is that it may have started to reveg after I put it outside? Which doesnt seem right because I didnt put it outdoors til the middle of July. I have a goji plant/cutting in my veg cab that I've cloned for over two years now. Possiby stressed?
> 
> Edit
> The plant in my cab is showing 3 finger leaves too


It probably is just doing weird reveg type of deal. The 8 or 9 goji I ran ended having big 7-9 finger leaves. But cant go wrong with goji, it'll cross well and produce quality smoke. Kudos buddy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 1, 2019)

Honey Sundae from @genuity.
#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae from @genuity.
> #1
> View attachment 4430141
> #2
> ...


That #3 looks like she gonna have some fat nugs on her..
They all look nice.



BigHornBuds said:


> End of day 34 ... this pheno has some colour n easiest to take a pic . View attachment 4429307
> View attachment 4429311


Thickness in her for sure,stacking nice also.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> That #3 looks like she gonna have some fat nugs on her..
> They all look nice.
> 
> 
> Thickness in her for sure,stacking nice also.


They are looking n smelling good, another month they should b falling over .


----------



## kgp (Dec 2, 2019)

genuity said:


> That #3 looks like she gonna have some fat nugs on her..
> They all look nice.
> 
> 
> Thickness in her for sure,stacking nice also.


WHats the cross? Looks great.


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2019)

kgp said:


> WHats the cross? Looks great.


Sundae Driver #10 x Honeystomper


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

Genuity's Goofy Grape #2 (mango snapple phunk pheno)nearly done.

.....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

....couple more

This ish is..... Lip smacking scrumptious.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 3, 2019)

Hope one of mine going is a female...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Hope one of mine going is a female...


Goofy?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Goofy?


Yeah, have 2 going right now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Yeah, have 2 going right now.


Well then! I hope you get 2 gals! I popped 3 beans,3 females.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2019)

@Amos Otis Susie Diamond @ bout' 4wks


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 4, 2019)

@genuity Floozy @ bout' 4wks


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 4, 2019)

Tent from the other night Honey Sundaes are the four in the front. Three of the four are starting to purple.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 4, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> @Amos Otis Susie Diamond @ bout' 4wks
> View attachment 4431474View attachment 4431487





BobBitchen said:


> @genuity Floozy @ bout' 4wksView attachment 4431483View attachment 4431485


Looks like some frost from the ski slopes landed on your plants bro-nice work


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 4, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Did anyone else grab some deals on Black Friday sales?
> I'm stupid and keep telling myself I'm done buying seeds. Then these 40% sales come banging on my inbox dragging me over to the site and grabbing 8 packs. At least they were on for 15 bucks a pack, I picked up
> Kush mints x MAC
> Slurricane x MAC
> ...


Dm what site


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> @Amos Otis Susie Diamond @ bout' 4wks


sexy !


----------



## genuity (Dec 4, 2019)

This girly drink is a crazy one,I think she has to many tops & it's making her grow real strange. 


Hope you get gas from that Floozy @Bob Bichen 
Got a few I'm uprooting today.

Veg room smells like fuel fumes.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 5, 2019)

Diggin the frost development on orange cookies x chocolate diesel "ricky"-day 34
Hopefully the ole lady dont find out bout my 3 side chicks


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 5, 2019)

Honey Sundae. Trying to get better shots.

#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae. Trying to get better shots.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4432293
> ...


These are looking great,can not wait to see the end..
I should have popped some on my last popping..
Exceptional work @LubdaNugs


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> These are looking great,can not wait to see the end..
> I should have popped some on my last popping..
> Exceptional work @LubdaNugs


They are starting to put on a color show, the next several weeks should be fun to watch.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Dec 6, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Diggin the frost development on orange cookies x chocolate diesel "ricky"-day 34View attachment 4432003View attachment 4432006
> Hopefully the ole lady dont find out bout my 3 side chicksView attachment 4432007


What kinda smells you getting from the OC x CD?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae. Trying to get better shots.
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4432293
> ...


Killing it as usual, you still running your modified super soil? switch anything up?


----------



## genuity (Dec 6, 2019)

These plants look like they are from another planet.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 6, 2019)

@Rosinallday DLA 5 f2 around 6 weeks. She isn't very photogenic, but she smells nice, sweet. The other x's I popped from him were male.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 6, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> What kinda smells you getting from the OC x CD?


I really haven't fingered that girl much-ill get in da lab tonight when the sun comes up & sniff on her & let you know


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Killing it as usual, you still running your modified super soil? switch anything up?


Still running the same mix, it’s so simple.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2019)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## SFnone (Dec 6, 2019)

I love these close up pics- what do you use to do that?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Still running the same mix, it’s so simple.


You've probably done so already but care to share your soil mix? Is it water only?


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 7, 2019)

@Amos Otis chuck black mambas #1 n #2


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I really haven't fingered that girl much-ill get in da lab tonight when the sun comes up & sniff on her & let you know


Skunky funky limes is the nose iam getting from Oc x CD "ricky"


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You've probably done so already but care to share your soil mix? Is it water only?


It’s basically sub cools mix, it varies depending on which nutrients I have at the time and yes it is water only.

8 large bags of a high-quality organic potting soil with coco fiber and mycorrhizae (i.e., your base soil)
25 to 50 lbs of organic worm castings
5 lbs steamed bone meal
5 lbs Bloom bat guano
5 lbs blood meal
3 lbs rock phosphate
¾ cup Epson salts
½ cup sweet lime (dolomite)
½ cup azomite (trace elements)
2 tbsp powdered humic acid


----------



## nc208 (Dec 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s basically sub cools mix, it varies depending on which nutrients I have at the time and yes it is water only.
> 
> 8 large bags of a high-quality organic potting soil with coco fiber and mycorrhizae (i.e., your base soil)
> 25 to 50 lbs of organic worm castings
> ...


It's amazing how simple of a recipe this is and how consistently you get fantastic results. Going into the Organic section and asking whats a good simple mix gets you 15 different recipes. 
Do you top dress in flower or anything? How long do you veg for?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It's amazing how simple of a recipe this is and how consistently you get fantastic results. Going into the Organic section and asking whats a good simple mix gets you 15 different recipes.
> Do you top dress in flower or anything? How long do you veg for?


The best recipe is whatever works for you. 
There are many ways to skin a cat. 

Also, compost and worm castings vary a lot as far as composition goes, so it's best to find a consistent source.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> @Amos Otis chuck black mambas #1 n #2View attachment 4432742View attachment 4432743View attachment 4432744View attachment 4432745


Beautys. Black Mamba f2s should be out of the oven in a couple of weeks. Great job, Tito.


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 7, 2019)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, I have a question to involve breeding etiquette. If someone recieved tsi fly x white fire alien in a freebies pack, what is the proper way of asking if you can f2 or cross them with another strain? What if you've tried to contact mosca seeds with no answer? Thank you


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I have a question to involve breeding etiquette. If someone recieved tsi fly x white fire alien in a freebies pack, what is the proper way of asking if you can f2 or cross them with another strain? What if you've tried to contact mosca seeds with no answer? Thank you


When you make you crosses,make sure to tag them in it..

(Moscas)tsi fly x white fire alien X whatever
Or 
(Moscas)tsi fly x white fire alien X tsi fly x white fire alien (f2s)


----------



## SFnone (Dec 7, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I have a question to involve breeding etiquette. If someone recieved tsi fly x white fire alien in a freebies pack, what is the proper way of asking if you can f2 or cross them with another strain? What if you've tried to contact mosca seeds with no answer? Thank you


this can be quite the debate- to me, as long as they aren't testers, do whatever you want with them, but don't SELL seeds that are duplicates/knock-offs of what you bought or what they are still selling, if that makes sense... unless it becomes a lost strain or something that is impossible to get that is. Giving them out for free though is ok by me- especially if you tried to get permission and they just don't respond... but try to keep it between other growers and not the corporate a-holes. and of course giving the original breeder credit like the examples above is always nice. All of this however, is debatable.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It's amazing how simple of a recipe this is and how consistently you get fantastic results. Going into the Organic section and asking whats a good simple mix gets you 15 different recipes.
> Do you top dress in flower or anything? How long do you veg for?


I don’t top dress and these probably vegged for 5 weeks. My vegetative time is always dependent on the vigor of the strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen, I have a question to involve breeding etiquette. If someone recieved tsi fly x white fire alien in a freebies pack, what is the proper way of asking if you can f2 or cross them with another strain? What if you've tried to contact mosca seeds with no answer? Thank you


As @genuity says, give credit on the crosses. Don't sell F2s if the maker is still selling the original. Otherwise, have a blast.

For instance, IHG Animal Pie x Brisco's 7 of 9 [preggars].


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2019)

Win a pack of (Side Chick) FEMS


Instructions: 1.Pick a number 1-1000 2.tag 3 friends 3.tag(@genuity) #4 Contest ENDS 12/12 (12:00 central time) Good luck



www.rollitup.org




Join in on the fun..


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Still running the same mix, it’s so simple.


Did you post that mix anywhere up here?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Win a pack of (Side Chick) FEMS
> 
> 
> Instructions: 1.Pick a number 1-1000 2.tag 3 friends 3.tag(@genuity) #4 Contest ENDS 12/12 (12:00 central time) Good luck
> ...


 Nice !


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you everyone for answering


----------



## Houstini (Dec 7, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Thank you everyone for answering


This is a copy/paste from Bodhi, brings up a few general principles that may point you in the direction on your journey of seedmaking

I have had some friends that have asked me to clarify my best practices and wishes for working with my seeds. The cannabis community has grown exponentially and there’s a lot of new passionate growers and seed makers, in the early days of the online forums it was a much smaller community, there was a code and mutual respect that I think kept us engaged and integrated even if we did not always agree on everything. I would love to see that flourish again, half the fun of making seeds is meeting new people, trading, collaborating, and creating a strong, vibrant, and healthy community.
Nobody owns nature, we all borrow from the past and creative for the future, I feel honored and deep reverence and joy that other gardeners work with and use my creations for their own creative work and inspiration. We are all in this together, the cannabis genome is a never ending collage guided by endless hands and the great green spirit. We are protectors and shepherds of this most sacred garden planet.
These are my feelings on seed creation
Please make hybrids with any of my stuff, please create more seeds to find your special expression, go deeper, or take things in new directions. Trade, gift, even sell, but find your flow and niche, these are unfinished works of art we all work on as a community.
I know we live in a group reality but not everybody sees it the same way so here’s my guidelines for maximum respect and co-creational harmony:
Testers: please wait till they are released to breed with incase they are not up to par, we want to create novelty not entropy.
Hybrids for personal use or for sale: yes please!
Fgens of dead lines, yes please, thank you for your time and energy to allow these cultivars new life, I can also possibly provide old special lines to reproduce if there’s something needed and not available.
Fgens current lines: personal/friends/family… sure, but not for general distribution. I would prefer that you focus on lines that need reproduction over things that are currently stocked by Bodhi seeds. Current Fgens for profit is ok if you have isolated or line bred your own unique expression of a line with documentation. (Bare min 2 generations).
Landrace/heirloom/Neirika…. open pollinations of Nierika and landrace or heirloom releases are always welcome, it’s up to you to keep the vibe alive and to insure maximum geographical and environmental expressions for the future.
So….. in essence just have fun, be creative, be respectful, collect, create, grow, share, and find your niche…. cultivate community, get involved and get evolved….
And remember it’s not how high you are, it’s hi how are you!
Overgrow the planet!
Much Love from Bodhi Seeds​


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2019)

ApacheBone said:


> Did you post that mix anywhere up here?


Previous page.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 7, 2019)

genuity said:


> Win a pack of (Side Chick) FEMS
> 
> 
> Instructions: 1.Pick a number 1-1000 2.tag 3 friends 3.tag(@genuity) #4 Contest ENDS 12/12 (12:00 central time) Good luck
> ...


Ain't no side chick getting me to jump through some hoops (shits bomb BTW) but, you get those afgooie classics up and I'll come running with these two cheeseburgers


----------



## genuity (Dec 7, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> Ain't no side chick getting me to jump through some hoops (shits bomb BTW) but, you get those afgooie classics up and I'll come running with these two cheeseburgers


Lol....

Dug out the afgooie project, not sure how it's going to end,hell reall not sure which way ima take it,but it's happening. 

Strains:
Yo Mama f2s(bodhi seeds)
Frost hammer(HOF)
Afgooie(classic seeds)

It's going to be one giant Gooie mess for sure.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2019)

Honey Sundae from @genuity starting to show some color. Shots taken just before lights came on.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I love these close up pics- what do you use to do that?


I happen to just have my s9 galaxy phone. I believe some of the folks are using nicer cameras combined with skills to get those killer shots.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 8, 2019)

Creation of a new Stealth Bomber.. 

Well...just starting to notice the significant differences as I pheno hunt through my webbed cannabis project...These are the f1's that I germinated since crossing a webbed variety with a new high cannabinoid Auto male...
Very indica looking leaves on most of them so far, a couple of tri-leaf plants as well..
Seems almost like leaf structure is more a function of Incomplete Dominance (blend) of alleles..Though, From everything I've found so far, I'm expecting the webbed leaf to appear in the f2's as a recessive trait according to Mendels principles...
Sorry for the crap photos..didnt want to have to move them all out of the light...

Cheers
Mr Toad


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 8, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae from @genuity starting to show some color. Shots taken just before lights came on.View attachment 4433244View attachment 4433245View attachment 4433246View attachment 4433247View attachment 4433248View attachment 4433249


Awesome colors in that second pic. Looks like a bouquet


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 8, 2019)

who uses this tool and wats a good number to keep it at??


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 8, 2019)

If you're using led light...you need a PAR meter..not your standard light meter reading
Lumens and FC..

cheers


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 8, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> If you're using led light...you need a PAR meter..not your standard light meter reading
> Lumens and FC..
> 
> cheers


It’s a HLG Quantum board this is my first time using this Gadget and I know you can’t use it on the red and blue LED light


----------



## C-theGrower (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m trying to Measure LUX not PAR


----------



## chiefer888 (Dec 8, 2019)

group shot, back row: Cindy haze cream reveg, bodhi’s heavenly hashplant, Oregon huckleberry x cnc, red headed stranger x cnc
Front row: OHB x cnc, heavenly hashplant, blood orange sour Tangie x 2, and sour Tangie reveg 
@SSGrower 
@THT


----------



## Senokai (Dec 8, 2019)

Ran some of some of @THT Tangie x Sour Strawberry this round as well!!


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry for the last crap snaps..Here's a couple of better shots from those f1 crosses I am working with the webbed leaf..Man, they look like lettuce leaves already..The f2's showing the recessive web trait on the next go should be interesting.

Last snap leaves look snub-nosed all together

Toad


----------



## nc208 (Dec 9, 2019)

DCP.
Dulce Cherry Punch by Chuckers Paradise. @genuity 
All are 12/12 from clone in 1 gallon pots. Put into flower Nov 2nd. 

This is pheno #1, has a very loud fruit punch smell. Covered in trichs. Appears very indica leaning due to the short fatty leaves. So far she's my favorite but #2 is getting better every day.


Pheno #2
She is going black. Awesome colors starting to show through, leaves are getting jet black, even the bud is going very dark. Also loud fruit punch terps. Not as frosty as #1.


Pheno #3
Also going dark but not as much. Has same fruit punch Terps, just not as big yielding so far.


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> DCP.
> Dulce Cherry Punch by Chuckers Paradise. @genuity
> All are 12/12 from clone in 1 gallon pots. Put into flower Nov 2nd.
> 
> ...


Very nice...
Reminds me of the cherry cream pie & cherry pie..smacked with that purple punch 2.0
All the females have been looking the same from these so far,be nice to find one with that cherry pie potent kick & still bring that strong fruit punch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 9, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s basically sub cools mix, it varies depending on which nutrients I have at the time and yes it is water only.
> 
> 8 large bags of a high-quality organic potting soil with coco fiber and mycorrhizae (i.e., your base soil)
> 25 to 50 lbs of organic worm castings
> ...


Glad someone asked as I was about to. I sooooo want to try a water only soil. That looks like a lot of soil.
I'd preferably like to run the supersoil in 1gal fabric pots.A week to 10 days veg then flip.

Haven't touched a soil grow in eons. Does this need to be cooked?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 9, 2019)

genuity said:


> Lol....
> 
> Dug out the afgooie project, not sure how it's going to end,hell reall not sure which way ima take it,but it's happening.
> 
> ...


Is the Afgooie one of Gooey Breeders? I have A gooey strain of his can't remember the cross atm. I do remember he said it "basically like a bx".


----------



## genuity (Dec 9, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is the Afgooie one of Gooey Breeders? I have A gooey strain of his can't remember the cross atm. I do remember he said it "basically like a bx".


Not sure,but I like the sounds of his psychopatch


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Glad someone asked as I was about to. I sooooo want to try a water only soil. That looks like a lot of soil.
> I'd preferably like to run the supersoil in 1gal fabric pots.A week to 10 days veg then flip.
> 
> Haven't touched a soil grow in eons. Does this need to be cooked?


This recipe is based around a 5-10 gallon pot, you’d probably have to increase the ratio of super soil in a smaller pot. I typically run 25-30% super soil. The super soil is cooked, usually a month+ prior to use.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 10, 2019)

@genuity
I see you got a stamp by your name....
What happens when you decide you don’t want to pay anymore? Will RIU delete this thread? 
I member them deleting a thread that wasn’t even started by the breeder, cause they where not paying n it was too popular and was making people jealous. 
Hopefully your not paying anything, n it’s just to shut up the RATS & GOOFS.

#maga #macga


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> @genuity
> I see you got a stamp by your name....
> What happens when you decide you don’t want to pay anymore? Will RIU delete this thread?
> I member them deleting a thread that wasn’t even started by the breeder, cause they where not paying n it was too popular and was making people jealous.
> ...


It's mostly for the contest & A stiff one to the RaTs & goofs 
I think that other thread had a lot more going on behind the curtains. 

This thread is for chuckers & growers & showers & lurkers....


----------



## Kushash (Dec 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> It's mostly for the contest & A stiff one to the RaTs & goofs
> I think that other thread had a lot more going on behind the curtains.
> 
> This thread is for chuckers & growers & showers & lurkers....


When that shit went on I almost wanted to chime in with this is the best thread in the seed and strain section and RIU should be glad it's here and when things got heated a ways back you took the high road in my opinion while others may forget about some of the things that were said and "liked" over on CP.

Not all threads are being deleted at least that's what I assume from the Dynagro competition that is still available after Dyna Gro stopped advertising.





Picture gallery for TUGC. Player's posts only please.


Please do not post in this thread unless you are a current player in the competition. This thread is for the photos posted by the players in the competition. THIS THREAD IS FOR PICTURES ONLY!!! ALL photos must have your player # in the photo. Discussion will remain in the original...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Kushash (Dec 10, 2019)

Doing a pheno hunt now and also started my favorite clone recently with a blackberry flavor. Plan on flipping to 12/12 in a couple weeks.

Recently ran my 1st CBD strain CBD JAM by delicious seeds.
Very happy with it for it's flavor and buzz but still haven't found a good strain that doesn't get you very high and relieves back pain when smoked or eaten.
I have my own strain for a topical that is awesome so I haven't tried it as a topical.

If plans don't change I'll be running 3 strains after this run.

Cannatonic. CBD Strain.
PPP. Pure Power Plant.
Blue Dream.
All are feminized from Nirvana.

I've been re amending the same soil for 5+ years. There are many ways to make a soil. I don't know what will go into my mix until I make it. My thought are all soils are good if not over amended. Reading the plant will allow the grower to add what is need by top dressing. I've made soils that were light in compost and EWC and as long as I top dressed with EWC things seemed to work out.
I always start with the soil having been leached of any salt build up from the last grow as I do not water to run off.
I use tap 450 ppm on a 500 scale and mix it with RO to about 150-200 ppms.
I never ph my water.

This is my latest mix and I have a feeling the plants will like it.

Base 30 gal of used leached soil.
EWC 2 gal
Perlite 9 Gal
Steer Manure 15 Gal
FF Marine Cuisine 4 Cups
Kelp Meal 3 cups
Dolomit Lime 1 1/2 cups
Gypsum 2 cups
Greensand 1/2 cup
Azomite 2 cups
Bone Meal 1 cup
Wood Chips 2 gal
Vermiculite 1 or 2 gallons, added last as it can easily be damaged.

Sometimes I add coco, not this time.

I'm beginning to transplant clones into this soil now so I'll know if they like it soon enough.

EDIT: I forgot I also added about 7 gal of Peat moss. I soak the peat separately in a tub to make sure it's hydrated.

Happy Growing


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2019)

*Miel de Regaliz *
((Columbian gold x Jack herre) X honeybee)
12/12 from seed day 70 or so...

Purple one

Green one

Pine/lime scents are still hitting,now some other terps are popping out as they get closer to the end.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Very nice.! .Genuity


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 10, 2019)

Day 44 Dessert Breath13 x Mimosa 


They might want 10weeks 

Any chance this could be a stray HoneyBee bean?


----------



## genuity (Dec 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Day 44 Dessert Breath13 x Mimosa
> View attachment 4434889
> View attachment 4434887
> They might want 10weeks
> ...


Looking good..
That last pic you posted looked just like honeybee.. but honeybee was long gone when them was around..


----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

I took a few banker buds off my 1st 'Epave de Raisin last weekend. It's Gorille de Raisin (grapish x donkey kong} X Sourwreck.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 10, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Day 44 Dessert Breath13 x Mimosa
> View attachment 4434889
> View attachment 4434887
> They might want 10weeks
> ...


Looking great . Man I loved that honeybee. Wish I would have kept one. Yum.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 11, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Doing a pheno hunt now and also started my favorite clone recently with a blackberry flavor. Plan on flipping to 12/12 in a couple weeks.
> 
> Recently ran my 1st CBD strain CBD JAM by delicious seeds.
> Very happy with it for it's flavor and buzz but still haven't found a good strain that doesn't get you very high and relieves back pain when smoked or eaten.
> ...


If I were you, I'd take a look at Ace Seeds Lebanese regular seeds, they've tested a bunch of them and had very high cbd% some 1/1 to 1/15 in the/cbd. 





Lebanese Standard.Rich CBD Lebanese landrace sativa. ACE Seeds


Lebanese Standard.Rich CBD Lebanese landrace sativa. ACE SeedsPure Lebanese sativa. Red Lebanese. Red Lebanon. Lebanese blonde hash. Lebanon blonde hash. Lebanese landrace. Lebanon landrace. Lebanese hashplant. Lebanon hashplant. Lebanese strain. Lebanon




www.aceseeds.org


----------



## Kushash (Dec 11, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> If I were you, I'd take a look at Ace Seeds Lebanese regular seeds, they've tested a bunch of them and had very high cbd% some 1/1 to 1/15 in the/cbd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I ran their Bangi Congo x Panama in a solo cup comp this year and was very happy with it.
I'll definitely give them a try for CBD.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 11, 2019)

Side chicks got new shoes last night
"Ricky" day 42


----------



## Kushash (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's a pic of plants I'm running from seed.
It was not well planned but I'm experimenting this grow with ferts. I think next grow will be more interesting for me with a couple of CBD strains in the run.

The four smaller plants in the middle started in a similar amended soil to the one posted above but with much less steer manure.
All were top dressed a few days ago. Some were fertilized more than others to test different levels that I can give them.
Last time I gave them a top dressing it was probably about 3 weeks ago with fresh EWC and kelp meal.

This time I mixed it up.
Most in 5 gallon pots received, 2/3 cup fresh EWC, 1/4 cup kelp meal, 2 TBL Crab Meal, others got higher doses, some got a 1/4 cup of gypsum. Some of the larger ones look a bit heavy with the nitrogen so I'll just watch them and see how it goes, they should be fine. It will be water only for a while with maybe a small dose of epsom at some point.

Happy Growing!


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 11, 2019)

I contacted @Mass Medicinals and received the go ahead to cross his limited stardawg (illuminati cut) x Starpupil fem with any strain of my choice. I know I want to cut down the flower time. I'd like to keep the height down also. I have sunshine head and Appalachia super skunk from bodhi. Also have 501st of along with useful chem cookie trip and Orange cookies x phantom cookies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 11, 2019)

Very powerful full moon tonight chuckers! Last one of the decade 12/12/2019 full at 12:12 pm!! I am popping 
Chuckers paradise;
Side chick 
Legend crinkle cut x 
Fire and desire
Dessert breath
Ghost of joe
My own chucks:
Sfv og x lemon cookies 
Sour amnesia haze x lemon cookies
Ghost og bx
Lemon cookies 
@Gbuddy
Neville’s haze bx ( white label) 
Sensi star f10!


Under a 315 lec


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 11, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Very powerful full moon tonight chuckers! Last one of the decade 12/12/2019 full at 12:12 pm!! I am popping
> Chuckers paradise;
> Side chick
> Legend crinkle cut x
> ...


Thanks for the reminder, Joe. 
I'm looking for that creamy goodness. 

Strayfox~winded og (mothers milk bodhi cut x alien rift-starfighter f1)
Chucker's Paradise~honey sundae
Bodhi~strawberry sunshine


----------



## genuity (Dec 11, 2019)

Always room to pop seeds

Sundae driver #10 x DCP
Double up mints x DCP
Zpumoni Driver(sundae driver #10 x (zpumoni)(G33 x sfv x zkittles) @FCG 
Fireballs x lemon cookies @Joedank 
& clones


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 11, 2019)

genuity said:


> Always room to pop seeds
> 
> Sundae driver #10 x DCP
> Double up mints x DCP
> ...


Those look tasty


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 11, 2019)

Honey Sundae. Taken under HPS with flash.
#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Honey Sundae. Taken under HPS with flash.
> #1
> View attachment 4435589
> #2
> ...


Damn,yup I better add a few of these to that seed popping list..
Looking like I'm going to be Swimming in a sea of Sundaes.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2019)

These are from my third chuck. Lazerscout 1-3. Antenna's super lazerlite x Greenpoint's eagle scout.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2019)

I’m popping a GC cross & a cookies cross
Gotta love full moons ! 

All the FF tops are being phased out 
Started getting sick of cleaning , these are so much better n cheap .... KISS


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2019)

3 Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 will go to flower tent very soon displaying Indica traits so far and reacting nicely to topping.

6/6 Bing x California Cannon up from dirt in blue Solos.

My own MonkeySkunk turns out quite effective on pain for myself and wife too, or especially.


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m popping a GC cross & a cookies cross
> Gotta love full moons !
> 
> All the FF tops are being phased out
> Started getting sick of cleaning , these are so much better n cheap .... KISS View attachment 4435729View attachment 4435728


Pressure or gravity?
Them look to have a very good spread on them.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 12, 2019)

genuity said:


> Pressure or gravity?
> Them look to have a very good spread on them.


Pressure...
Pump is 1” going to the tee with a 1/2 valve open for recirculating n air
They’re to much at full pressure with my pump.


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 12, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Is the Afgooie one of Gooey Breeders? I have A gooey strain of his can't remember the cross atm. I do remember he said it "basically like a bx".


I was on the hunt for" pure gooey " for a year many years ago every time i looked it was out of stock. Is that wat u have?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2019)

Tito#1 said:


> I was on the hunt for" pure gooey " for a year many years ago every time i looked it was out of stock. Is that wat u have?


Shit,I wish I had the pure gooey. Listening to his podcast made her sound insatiable.
This is what I picked up.

Hopefully,that I'll get lucky and find a gooey pheno.


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 13, 2019)

Quick question, where is the best place for gmo cookies in stock? It's kinda a crap shoot, seems a lot have their own version


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Shit,I wish I had the pure gooey. Listening to his podcast made her sound insatiable.
> This is what I picked up.
> View attachment 4436180
> Hopefully,that I'll get lucky and find a gooey pheno.


I hope u do if u ever pop them keep us posted.


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Quick question, where is the best place for gmo cookies in stock? It's kinda a crap shoot, seems a lot have their own version


OES had some left at one point..
Or hit most of the regular seed banks & look for skunkhouse genetics


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 13, 2019)

genuity said:


> OES had some left at one point..
> Or hit most of the regular seed banks & look for skunkhouse genetics


I found some , gracias


----------



## genuity (Dec 13, 2019)

Flashback Friday (2015)

SFV
HELLS
GHOSTS
Blue dream
& sour D
&fireballs

The only one I wish I would have kept around is the fireballs..


----------



## Kushash (Dec 13, 2019)

Shua1991 said:


> If I were you, I'd take a look at Ace Seeds Lebanese regular seeds, they've tested a bunch of them and had very high cbd% some 1/1 to 1/15 in the/cbd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again.
I sent an email to Ace today.

Hello
I am looking for a CBD strain that helps with back pain.
Someone on RIU suggested Lebanese Standard from ACE.
I Purchased from you before and was very happy. It was Bangi Congo x Panama and I ran it in a 16 oz solo cup competition on RIU and it was a very healthy plant.

If you think Lebanese Standard would be a good choice to try I will purchase it.
If you have another strain that you think would be a better choice please let me know.

I will share the grow as it develops on the Chucker's Paradise Thread on RIU.
I tried CBD JAM from Delicious Seeds and it was a great plant but it has a potent high.
I'm looking for something that will relieve pain without the intense High.

Any help is appreciated and if you don't mind I will share your responce on RIU.

I noticed Lebanese Standard is an outdoor strain.
I will be growing indoor and will flower with 600w HPS.
Hope that doesn't change anything, I like growing long flowering strains indoors.

Regards
XXXX XXXXX
[email protected]
RIU screen name - Kushash


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 13, 2019)

Red eye Jedi for the right person
Pm me


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2019)

genuity said:


> Flashback Friday (2015)
> View attachment 4436317
> SFV
> HELLS
> ...


I miss that sour d . I am interested in what you think about the fireballs x Lem cooks.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 14, 2019)

I had four local Mr. Goo seeds gifted to me when I got my script and started growing. That plant was gooey. I tried to reveg her but didn't know what I was doing yet.


----------



## genuity (Dec 14, 2019)

Mohican said:


> I had four local Mr. Goo seeds gifted to me when I got my script and started growing. That plant was gooey. I tried to reveg her but didn't know what I was doing yet.
> 
> View attachment 4436917
> 
> ...


She got her whole nose in that jar...hahaha


----------



## Kushash (Dec 14, 2019)

Kushash said:


> Thanks again.
> I sent an email to Ace today.
> 
> Hello
> ...


Here is the responce from Ace and my responce back to them.



Hi Bill,

As a CBD source and for indoor growing we would recommend ErdPurt:

https://www.aceseeds.org/en/strains/rich-cbd-strains.html

Lebanese is more an outdoor strain so it's not fully adapted yet to indoor growing.
ErdPurt has overall a higher medicinal effect than Lebanese.

We are about to release in a couple of weeks a new strain called CBD # 1 with a stabilized chemotype of 13-17 % CBD and only 0.6-0.75 % THC.
CBD # 1 works great indoors too, and has one of the most amazing terpene profiles and resin production from our catalog.

In your case i would choose ErdPurt, or the new CBD #1.

Let us know if you have any doubt. Best regards, - ACE Seeds -


*******************************************

Thank You!

I am going to try both.

I will watch for the release of the CBD #1 and I will purchase the CBD #1 and ErdPurt together when the CBD #1 is available.

I'm new to the CBD hunt and many others are taking interest in CBD strains.

I will share this with the others who may be interested.

Regards

Bill


----------



## Mohican (Dec 14, 2019)

Hahaha!
I never noticed that before!

Emerson Lake and Palmer album cover:



They are pretty


----------



## Houstini (Dec 14, 2019)

Sour lime og x mimosa. Hunting through some of my spring chucks


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 15, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Sour lime og x mimosa. Hunting through some of my spring chucks
> View attachment 4437159


Sounds terpy


----------



## Kushash (Dec 15, 2019)

Found a mutant or as I like to call them leaf expressions on one of my bag seed chucks.
I get them almost every grow on a few leaves with my chucks, not sure if they are considered a bad trait but I like them.



My clones from a mix of bag seed and super silver haze chucks are adapting well.
The soil only cooked for a few days and I don't recommend doing that with other soil mixes.
I needed to rush them and tested one 1st, the mix is light so they seem fine.
This clone has been in the soil for a few days.

Happy Growing!


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 16, 2019)

Here's a question for my fellow breeders..

At this point...I'm pheno hunting through a bunch of plants...Plants I've started from 12-12 light with the intention of creating seeds quickly to isolate two recessive traits...I'm about 30 days in...plants just starting to show sex...I've noticed a significant number of females...Unfortunately, of the two males that have first shown...both appear to be Hermies...sniff. 

So question...Are others noticing a higher frequency of Hermies with plants that have been started on a 12-12 light cycle...obviously reduced light causes some stress..

These plants are all heterozygous...Pp...Photo crossed with Auto..and Rr...heterozygous for webbed leaves..(recessive)

Thoughts? 

Cheers
Mr Toad


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 16, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Here's a question for my fellow breeders..
> 
> At this point...I'm pheno hunting through a bunch of plants...Plants I've started from 12-12 light with the intention of creating seeds quickly to isolate two recessive traits...I'm about 30 days in...plants just starting to show sex...I've noticed a significant number of females...Unfortunately, of the two males that have first shown...both appear to be Hermies...sniff.
> 
> ...


I grow from 12/12 on occasion and have not experienced more hermies due to the light schedule. IMO it’s either genetics or some other stressor that’s causing the hermaphrodites.

Edit: 50+ in this shot being run 12/12 few weeks in..unfortunately the few goofy grapes were culled before this shot.


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Here's a question for my fellow breeders..
> 
> At this point...I'm pheno hunting through a bunch of plants...Plants I've started from 12-12 light with the intention of creating seeds quickly to isolate two recessive traits...I'm about 30 days in...plants just starting to show sex...I've noticed a significant number of females...Unfortunately, of the two males that have first shown...both appear to be Hermies...sniff.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the auto & or Rr( rudirails)? Are not liking the 12/12..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 16, 2019)

Honey Sundaes are starting to look great, can’t wait to harvest these gals. Thanks for the chance to run them @genuity.
#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 16, 2019)

genuity said:


> Sounds like the auto & or Rr( rudirails)? Are not liking the 12/12..


Genuity

That would be my first guess...I guess we'll see...I'm trying to create an Auto webbed leaf on the next run for a short season outdoor here in Canada..Just hoping a get some additional male options or I might just reverse a female as they look great..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2019)

@ChronicWonders. I think Johnny Cash had a song, “A Weed is Just a Flower Out of Place”
Great thoughts


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2019)

12/12 from seed(day 77)


The big thick purple ones took the show at the start,but these green ones have taken the lead..
Smells are changing,still lime,now with berries/gum.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow...
This mix of the recessive webbed leaf combined with the Autoflower trait making for quite the gong show...

So far, I have about 15 show female...(crazy..these are not feminized)
-3 have shown to be male...Hermie..noticed a pistil in each one...
-8 more have not yet shown sex..
- About 5 plants I just culled..

Need just one straight male in this project...

Additiinally, of the original seeds sprouted one was a tri-leaf plant..Very nice and bushy...and a very high percentage of double sprouts (3) of the 35 or so seeds Ive popped..

Keep in mind that webbed leaf would have imparted some pretty wonky genes...not to mention the autoflower.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2019)

*Floozy (* wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) male

One lady he will hit for sure is Gelato #43


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 17, 2019)

A few pics from a tester of the Bodega Bubblegum x Nigerian Sunshine I made.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 17, 2019)

Looking through these plants I get the impression my light spectrum may have influenced my concentration of females...thoughts? Yes/No? 
I have 4 Meizhi 450's...I just flipped on the Veg..not the Bloom buttons to start with..which concentrate the Blue spectrum and keasnted..Just find the ratio of females to males extremely skewed..
Anyone notice the same..I've read speculation that more Blue in initial stages can influence.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2019)

Your seeds influence your female/male ratio


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 17, 2019)

Hillbill
I would agree..seeds influence sex of plant..among other things...I must admit, Im still on the fence as to whether outcome is 100% predetermined though


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2019)

There is such a thing as averages compared to a standard deviation, we like to think that a pack will give you an average that is as specific as a standard deviation when in reality you only get that as you approach infinity number of packs. Think of it this way when you get a whole bunch of females like that and you’re all stoked, some poor fucker just grew out 13 males in one pack. Be thankful!

Of course there is predetermining sex, that’s why you can get genetic sexing.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 17, 2019)

Colorado...
Unfortunately, I've run into a bit of a Murphy's Law here as I've become that poor fucker in a sense as I'm breeding...now looking for that stable male...
Granted, if the end game was making great big buds...then I'd be smiling..
No worries..plants look great and I have a few decent prospects that may turn out to be male including that bushy tri-leaf...

Not to mention, I'm enjoying myself with this project. 

Cheers
Mr Toad


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2019)

I have had real trouble getting equal or nearly equal m/f ratio with super poly hybreeds, not counting 6 Atonic x Apollo 11 f4 that are looking almost all girlish....so far.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2019)

Just curious - what do you guys look for in males? 

I culled a couple of very nice copper chem males last night because I don't want to make seeds right now. 
They were both relatively short with great structure. Neither one had much of a stem rub. 

They both looked better than all of the females -- except one.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 17, 2019)

Running a decent handful right now. I’m getting more ladies this round, more often than not I get less than 1/2 males. Luck of the draw I guess, sucks when you’re trying to find nice males though.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just curious - what do you guys look for in males?
> 
> I culled a couple of very nice copper chem males last night because I don't want to make seeds right now.
> They were both relatively short with great structure. Neither one had much of a stem rub.
> ...


It depends in whether my breeding project is.focused on photo oeriod or autos..
For photos...vigor, tons of pollen, smell, structure and intermodal spacing...
For autos..I tweak that to determine a longer or shorter vegetation period depending on my objectives...

If I were you, I would try to save some of that pollen...if you think you might be missing something..once it falls off the plant..shake it on to some glass or mirror and let it dry for a A couple days...add approximately 10x the amount if baking flour to act as desiccant..put in a gel cap which can be purchased from health food stores...put into a second sealed container..test tube or pill container then freeze for a later date..

cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 17, 2019)

Here is a shot of Honey Sundae with the lights off, it shows the color better.
#1

#3

#4


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a shot of Honey Sundae with the lights off, it shows the color better.
> #1
> View attachment 4438824
> #3
> ...


They look very good.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 18, 2019)

Off to the chuckers races ! Cherry pie breath, dessert breath and sour amnesia haze leaving everything in the dust!


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2019)

Joedank said:


> Off to the chuckers races ! Cherry pie breath, dessert breath and sour amnesia haze leaving everything in the dust!


Sure hope you get a female or 2 from that cherry pie breath..


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 19, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a shot of Honey Sundae with the lights off, it shows the color better.
> #1
> View attachment 4438824
> #3
> ...


Good golly. I need some of that.


----------



## genuity (Dec 19, 2019)

Some gold heads on these Miel de Regaliz


----------



## feva (Dec 19, 2019)

Whats up everyone. Been a minute since I've stopped in. And as usual you guys are killing it.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 20, 2019)

When I topped my chucks about 10 - 12 days ago I kept the largest top in a spray bottle on a table with no dome and gave it a mist 3 or 4 times a day. Changed the water twice one time giving it a very light dose of seaweed extract and epsom. It sits at an angle from the light on a table 5' away from a 600w hps. Wasn't sure if it would root.

I was surprised to see roots today.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 20, 2019)

"Ricky" orange cookies x chocolate diesel 
Hope everyone has a great holiday


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 20, 2019)

Just when you thought it was safe to go in the water...plants with no legs are on the horizon.


----------



## genuity (Dec 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" orange cookies x chocolate diesel View attachment 4440353
> Hope everyone has a great holiday


Delightfully scrumptious she is... I bet that smells Devine


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "Ricky" orange cookies x chocolate diesel


Don't lose that number, amigo. I need to get back to that one.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 20, 2019)

genuity said:


> Delightfully scrumptious she is... I bet that smells Devine


Like earthy skunky limes my man


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't lose that number, amigo. I need to get back to that one.


Thanks again amigo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 20, 2019)

Here is the odd ball at day 54
Tomorrow I’m going to cut the nets n stake them n try to move to a different spot to finish so I keep the flow of my room .


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4440444
> Here is the odd ball at day 54
> Tomorrow I’m going to cut the nets n stake them n try to move to a different spot to finish so I keep the flow of my room .


These are DB x Mimosa right?
What's the terps like on her?


Trimming up this plant, smells like green grapes,blandness in the smell & smoke..
It's smokes like air..



Goofy grape 

This short plant is growing on me,stacks like the #Gelato 43..she has a skunky Orange without any sweeteners, deep musk to her.


----------



## Kushash (Dec 22, 2019)

I feel I need to dial in how to post here. I spend a lot of time with new growers and my posts are often geared toward them while I know most of the posters on this thread are experienced.

Hey @genuity hope this post is the right type of post for this thread.
If you feel I should adjust my style of posting just let me know, posting in seed and strain is new to me so I'm not sure when something is off topic and should be posted in other sections.

*************************************************************************

If two plants were identical in every way except one had an unusual amount of large lateral roots going up the trunk and you had to choose one to clone or breed.

Which one would a chucker choose?

I've never seen it mentioned as a good or bad trait and was wondering if it is taken into consideration when breeding.

1st picture shows a normal trunk and the other one is in the background.

2nd and 3rd pic show the trunk with the lateral roots.

Has me a little concerned that it's scale but I'm pretty sure it's not scale.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 22, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> There is such a thing as averages compared to a standard deviation, we like to think that a pack will give you an average that is as specific as a standard deviation when in reality you only get that as you approach infinity number of packs. Think of it this way when you get a whole bunch of females like that and you’re all stoked, some poor fucker just grew out 13 males in one pack. Be thankful!
> 
> Of course there is predetermining sex, that’s why you can get genetic sexing.


Colocowboy

I'm back to revisit our conversation on statistical variation...(anyone else feel free to jump in)

Having, taken Statistics in university a long time ago...I dont believe that the outcome I am witnessing is statistically random...point blank, something I have done has influenced the distribution of males to females in my breeding. Out of 31 plants...only 4 have shown themselves as male with 3 more left to show sex...I have seriously tough time believing thats random...it cant be!!!

I stand by my speculation...

By using just the Vegetation switch...(blue Spectrum) light throughout the vegetation phase...The frequency of females to males increased dramatically...

couple of important notes to add:
- since I was making seeds I habe neen running 12-12 from seed.
- I did not flip on the Red (Bloom Switch) till plants started throwing pistils.

Mr Toad


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2019)

Kushash said:


> When I topped my chucks about 10 - 12 days ago I kept the largest top in a spray bottle on a table with no dome and gave it a mist 3 or 4 times a day. Changed the water twice one time giving it a very light dose of seaweed extract and epsom. It sits at an angle from the light on a table 5' away from a 600w hps. Wasn't sure if it would root.
> 
> I was surprised to see roots today.
> 
> ...


Starting clones in water is easy but it can take a while. 
I started this gorilla wreck cutting about a month ago.

It's in the kitchen where there isn't much light & temps average ~65 F


----------



## THT (Dec 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> A few pics from a tester of the Bodega Bubblegum x Nigerian Sunshine I made.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438581View attachment 4438582View attachment 4438583View attachment 4438584View attachment 4438585View attachment 4438586View attachment 4438587View attachment 4438588


I still think its great that we made this same cross by chance. They look excellent.


----------



## Houstini (Dec 23, 2019)

Work, testing out a few crosses and some goji f2s. Was getting crowded so I lost a few females I wouldn’t have minded running. Never easy killing viable plants but I gotta stay focused and not overextended myself. 2 really nice goji f2 males I’ll flower in another room. Happy I got 6 nice goji females for f3s. 

Females left:
6- goji f2
4- sour lime og x mimosa 
3- gmo x blue bonnet 
2- strawberry cough x mimosa 
1- archive sluricaine 

I’ll probably dust all the lowers of the gojis and smoke the rest. Unless anyone really wants to see goji f2 x to any of these, I’ll save my chucking for the f3 selections


----------



## klx (Dec 23, 2019)

Best strain I grew in 2019. Time to dig a bit deeper!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Colocowboy
> 
> I'm back to revisit our conversation on statistical variation...(anyone else feel free to jump in)
> 
> ...


I have performed thought experiments on what you are saying, I’m sure you can influence male ratio in breeding, I’m more referring to influences in germination and grow techniques won’t influence the gender of that individual. As far as definitively affecting ratios by light spectrum, you may be on to something but definitive results needs study. Good luck with that! Would be ground breaking and industry changing!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2019)

Many led growers who have been using them for years have vegged under all blue or mostly blue lighting many times in the past, myself included. Nothing other than average or the same as white light for male/female ratio. 
Just now had Atonic x Apollo f4 from Bad Dog go 6/6 female here under all white LEDs in veg and flower.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 23, 2019)

I kind of feel like if this was a thing a Dutch seed bank would have found it out by now. I know that statistically speaking you can have outlier batches and cannot reproduce these effects at will, then coincidence owns the day.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

Studies found that in the American *alligator's eggs*, incubation at 34 ºC (93.2 ºF) and above produces mostly *males*, while incubation at or lower 30 ºC (86ºF) produces mostly *females*. This means if the nest is laid on a riverbank on the sunlight, the offspring will mostly be *males*.Sep 25, 2019

This is how I treat all my seeds..
I only pop about 30 seeds each time & get close to 93% females from the seeds
(Some get killed)

I did veg a batch of seed under some t5 HO uv bulbs,damn near all the seeds was male.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Many led growers who have been using them for years have vegged under all blue or mostly blue lighting many times in the past, myself included. Nothing other than average or the same as white light for male/female ratio.
> Just now had Atonic x Apollo f4 from Bad Dog go 6/6 female here under all white LEDs in veg and flower.


Maybe that's why I got mostly males from my atonic x apollo. Vegged with a 3100k cmh. Always used more blue and never got that many males.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Studies found that in the American *alligator's eggs*, incubation at 34 ºC (93.2 ºF) and above produces mostly *males*, while incubation at or lower 30 ºC (86ºF) produces mostly *females*. This means if the nest is laid on a riverbank on the sunlight, the offspring will mostly be *males*.Sep 25, 2019
> 
> This is how I treat all my seeds..
> I only pop about 30 seeds each time & get close to 93% females from the seeds
> ...


Dont know bout light spectrum but I remember subcool sayin this as well-cool temps more girls vs hot temps more dudes


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

klx said:


> Best strain I grew in 2019. Time to dig a bit deeper!!
> 
> View attachment 4441702


Them words are better than any cannabis cup medals..
I can see some true gems come out of them f2s.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 23, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> I kind of feel like if this was a thing a Dutch seed bank would have found it out by now. I know that statistically speaking you can have outlier batches and cannot reproduce these effects at will, then coincidence owns the day.


There has to be some studies out their already on the influence of light spectrum on sex. I just havent come across it yet...Interesting and pertinent topic though.

The sample size I have is certainly enough to show a valid bias, and that something is off....although a little small for what I would typically like to choose for breeding..However, "it is what it is" as simply haven't the space to grow more...

What I have also noticed...of the males...3 are definitely Hermie...(Single pistils petruding from immature balls)...

The Tri-leaf seems to be one of the best in terms of overall plant quality of the bunch, but has yet to show sex..I think it might be male, which would be a big help...particularly if it not a Hermie too


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

Looking forward to growing out some Useful Seeds fems in 2020. Just grabbed 3 packs at DCSE.

Double Dipped Strawberries
Sunny Diesel
Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel


----------



## Archimage (Dec 23, 2019)

GrandDaddy Purple x Kona Gold


----------



## THT (Dec 23, 2019)

I was under the impression sex was determined at conception in the case of cannabis seeds. a new born sprout can be tested and sex identified weeks before it shows preflowers.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

THT said:


> I was under the impression sex was determined at conception in the case of cannabis seeds. a new born sprout can be tested and sex identified weeks before it shows preflowers.


True,but them sex test kits can give wrong results.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 23, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> There has to be some studies out their already on the influence of light spectrum on sex. I just havent come across it yet...Interesting and pertinent topic though.
> 
> The sample size I have is certainly enough to show a valid bias, and that something is off....although a little small for what I would typically like to choose for breeding..However, "it is what it is" as simply haven't the space to grow more...
> 
> ...











New research sheds light on why plants change sex


Plants with a particular breeding system change their sex depending on how much light they receive, new scientific research has revealed.



www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Looking forward to growing out some Useful Seeds fems in 2020. Just grabbed 3 packs at DCSE.
> 
> Double Dipped Strawberries
> Sunny Diesel
> Orange Cookies x Choc Diesel


Good choices; I've ran DDS and OC x CD, and Useful is a solid cat.



genuity said:


> True,but them sex test kits can give wrong results.


I consider myself woke. I let the plants decide what gender they prefer to be. Of course, if they decide wrong, it could end in the death sentence.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2019)

Got to pull 2 male Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 and up pot the apparent girl. Glad to get a female here. Will be giving 6 Bing x California Cannon their first up pot in veg real soon also.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

Let's see how this chuck go's 

Gello x Floozy (#weddingcakebx1 x #swayze)


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 23, 2019)

Jackpot!!

I've got a good solid male for my breeding program...Nice solid plant, aggressive roots, vigor stem structure...based on 12-12 cant fairly comment on inter-nodal spacing, or other variables..and no Hermie showing thus far

My Tri-Leaf plant (Whorled Phyllotaxy)...is the Stud...(first snap)...

What make this "Stealth" project fun is the number recessive traits that reside in these f1's...Four!

All contain: Auto-topping trait after first node..(will reconfirm the trait in f2's), Webbed leaf, Autoflower trait Pp (heterozygous in f1's), as well as the tri-leaf component...

My goal, which might be a bit of a stretch, is to pop enough seeds that I create from these f1 crosses to nail down the Autoflower as well as the webbed trait...I'm hoping for 4-5 plants with these traits to get some decent male and females...Target will be approximately 1 in 16...so I'm figuring I'll have to pop 80-100 beans outside to find what I'm looking for come springtime...that said, anything Autoflower will likely be kept anyway rather than culled considering the extent of the recessives I'm looking for

Very pleased how the plants are looking so far..nice thick bushy indica looking leaves.

Cheers
Toad


----------



## macsnax (Dec 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Studies found that in the American *alligator's eggs*, incubation at 34 ºC (93.2 ºF) and above produces mostly *males*, while incubation at or lower 30 ºC (86ºF) produces mostly *females*. This means if the nest is laid on a riverbank on the sunlight, the offspring will mostly be *males*.Sep 25, 2019
> 
> This is how I treat all my seeds..
> I only pop about 30 seeds each time & get close to 93% females from the seeds
> ...


Thank you for saying that. I've shared my opinion on it in the past, nobody was buying it, lol.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2019)

So what about “Feminized” seeds? Curious.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them words are better than any cannabis cup medals..
> I can see some true gems come out of them f2s.


Your Dulce Cherry Punch is a hit for me. Still finishing up but some loud fruity kush Terps on them.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> So what about “Feminized” seeds? Curious.


That would be a nice test for someone..
It could account for when people find males in fem seeds
All of this could be nothing at all.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 23, 2019)

When fems herm tho, more then likely thats on the grower........given decent genetics. Just a tiny light leak will stress the fuck outta some strains. Leaving the plant totally dry two days extra too, that can shock it to herm.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2019)

Got me high,watching this crazy stuff..


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 23, 2019)

Not sure if the fem seeds comment was referring to my project?

The seeds I am using are not feminized...I made the crosses myself.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 23, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4440444
> Here is the odd ball at day 54
> Tomorrow I’m going to cut the nets n stake them n try to move to a different spot to finish so I keep the flow of my room .


I am glad your back in business.


----------



## klx (Dec 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> Them words are better than any cannabis cup medals..
> I can see some true gems come out of them f2s.


Cheers to that!



Edit: Still got another 50 or 60 too


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2019)

Vegged quite a bit with blue and blue with some white when I first started with LEDs 8 years ago when I ran mostly Peak gear and ratios were always just over 50% female which was the same with cfls and hps. The plants though had almost no node spacing under blue light. I tried to make that blue work even adding a little white but white always seemed best regardless of source.

My question would be of what value are fem seeds if 90% plus females by using blue light?


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 24, 2019)

Beyond light, I think temp and humidity plays a more prevalent role. I remember reading something about afgan, I think it was, and how in drought years there are more males. Environment, environmet, environment.

Also remeber reading about how in dioceious plants sex can be undertimend until a certain stage of growth. All this leads me to believe plant sex is a polygenetic trait, perhaps somewhat like siliacs in humans. 

Started some solstice beans DCP, Honey Sunday, and @Schwaggy P 's Chocolate Trip.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

This ^^^


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Beyond light, I think temp and humidity plays a more prevalent role. I remember reading something about afgan, I think it was, and how in drought years there are more males. Environment, environmet, environment.
> 
> Also remeber reading about how in dioceious plants sex can be undertimend until a certain stage of growth. All this leads me to believe plant sex is a polygenetic trait, perhaps somewhat like siliacs in humans.
> 
> Started some solstice beans DCP, Honey Sunday, and @Schwaggy P 's Chocolate Trip.


Environment for sure..


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Vegged quite a bit with blue and blue with some white when I first started with LEDs 8 years ago when I ran mostly Peak gear and ratios were always just over 50% female which was the same with cfls and hps. The plants though had almost no node spacing under blue light. I tried to make that blue work even adding a little white but white always seemed best regardless of source.
> 
> My question would be of what value are fem seeds if 90% plus females by using blue light?


Value of Fem's certainly go down when you can methodically change your growing environment to influence outcome of sex..However, the advantage of fem's...you save the bug-hunt, risk of missing a male, and having to turf the males is still an inefficiency..Lastly, when buying seeds, you know you can buy one seed and not risk get


I guess it depends on two things..How much of a purist the grower is. Second, whether there is a concern the seeds that are feminized have a slight increase in Hermie tendencies


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Value of Fem's certainly go down when you can methodically change your growing environment to influence outcome of sex..However, the advantage of fem's...you save the bug-hunt, risk of missing a male, and having to turf the males is still an inefficiency..Lastly, when buying seeds, you know you can buy one seed and not risk get
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on two things..How much of a purist the grower is. Second, whether there is a concern the seeds that are feminized have a slight increase in Hermie tendencies


IDK if environment is going to sway fems like that. I do know however it's something like 1:30,000 a male will pop out of fems. Not trying to open a can of worms here either, a lot of times these topics come with really strong opinions, lol.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 24, 2019)

I'd have to agree Mac..

Fem's offer an excellent option for growers on a number of fronts...To reliably grow a female from one seed provides the opportunity to try a larger number of varieties..lower cost, less space.

Think of the days prior to the advent of "feminized" seeds..you'd want to buy and grow at least 3 seeds and probably more like five in order to insure you get at least one female (3-5x) cost..nurturing those males you hope are females..

The ability to order and pop 3 seeds, from 3 different strains, and get 3 budding females in a cost effective manner is an absolute Jackpot for growers IMO!!

Mr Toad


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 24, 2019)

Well...official numbers from the 31 plants...

- 6 males out of the batch...
- 3 were significant Hermies
- 2 had single balls with a single pistil hangin' out.
- and the Tri-leaf that seems to have all I'm looking for..slightly delayed...but no pistils showing so far amongst the balls...

-I culled the 3 "project" destroyers...will cull the other two ..singleton..Hermies once I get a better confirmation that the Tri-leaf has no surprises..

This is a project aimed at producing a fast growing plant you can grow outdoors in Canada and finish. One that can blend in with the rest of your garden. So Tri-leaves and webbed leaves are perfect!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> I'd have to agree Mac..
> 
> Fem's offer an excellent option for growers on a number of fronts...To reliably grow a female from one seed provides the opportunity to try a larger number of varieties..lower cost, less space.
> 
> ...


Absolutely man, fems bring a lot of versatility to the table. There's also highly sought after strains that there's no male to make regs with, a versatile tool for the seed maker as well.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 24, 2019)

you buy regs they send you fems. what are the chances of that?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas all you chuckers. I hope everyone has a good time with their loved ones.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

raggyb said:


> you buy regs they send you fems. what are the chances of that?


Never to me, but heard of it lol


----------



## raggyb (Dec 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Never to me, but heard of it lol


got 8 of 9 female. i'll be more surprised when it's the other way around.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 24, 2019)

Fuck, this is the third 'male' I've found that has gone herm on re-veg. It was the last plant in my closet to show sex, it didn't show until flowering.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 24, 2019)

It sure looks confused, all three same stain?


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 25, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> ..nurturing those males you hope are females..


This is one way for a recessive polygenetic trait to slip through the cracks.


Shua1991 said:


> Fuck, this is the third 'male' I've found that has gone herm on re-veg. It was the last plant in my closet to show sex, it didn't show until flowering. View attachment 4442680View attachment 4442681


I hold the opinion this plant has enough recessive alleal (spelling is a problem for me you see i missed ciliacs above) pairings that the enviroment triggered what we generally consider a singular genetic trait. I also think as we are chucking there is a risk of reverting to monoecious strains, lets be careful chuckers we cant see the genetics, only the expressions.


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2019)

Across the Globe
& to chuckers worldwide! Keep chucking


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 25, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> This is one way for a recessive polygenetic trait to slip through the cracks.
> 
> I hold the opinion this plant has enough recessive alleal (spelling is a problem for me you see i missed ciliacs above) pairings that the enviroment triggered what we generally consider a singular genetic trait. I also think as we are chucking there is a risk of reverting to monoecious strains, lets be careful chuckers we cant see the genetics, only the expressions.


Nice to see some chuckers aware of the the implications of their tinkering..

The fundamental difference between gentotype and phenotype shows the importance of documentation and observation when breeding. Back-crossing helps to reveal those hidden traits within the pool of rare recessive traits...both good and bad.

It's also important for chuckers to understand Mendel's Law's , so that projects are more than just random stabs..Homozygous vs Heterozygous genotypes..and said identification, help determine the end goal, which constantly morphs and evolves in new directions...hopefully for the better.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Dec 25, 2019)

Buck5050 said:


> I am glad your back in business.


Never stopped
Just using SM less n less every day or trying to.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 25, 2019)

Og triangle x sundea driver is fire as fuck. 
Merry Christmas everyone. Pics of current grow are coming.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> New research sheds light on why plants change sex
> 
> 
> Plants with a particular breeding system change their sex depending on how much light they receive, new scientific research has revealed.
> ...


NC208

Thanks for that article...

So just a heads up for anyone tinkering with breeding with reg seed...The basic conditions I had administered while growing out my f1 beans was very straight forward...and simple.

Ambient temp in grow closet (lights on): 74 F
Night time temp (Lights off):68 F
Light cycle: 12-12 from seed.
LED Light (MEIZHI 450): Just had the Vegetation buttons flipped...which has some red, button not as much as when Flower switch is tripped as well.
Approx 16" from canopy.
Did not take RH: But drier than normal as
living in Central Canada, smack in the middle of winter...Furnace drags down RH a bunch.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Dec 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Merry Christmas all you chuckers. I hope everyone has a good time with their loved ones.


Merry Xmas brother dog!


----------



## klx (Dec 26, 2019)

48 hours 26/30


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2019)

Legand breath- CP


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2019)

Welchie- Eso


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2019)

Orangeberrysmoothie- Eso


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2019)

Grape sato lowers


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Legand breath- CP
> View attachment 4443264View attachment 4443265View attachment 4443266


Garden is looking nice, EG. 
I'll be interested in the smoke report on this. Mine was male.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks like one of my dcp had a chimera. A little brown seed looking thing appeared in the bottom of the jar after a day, pic is about 48 hrs after getting wet. There are 2 sprouts with tails,1 empty shell, one embryo/zygote, and the extra blob of white. I wasnt thinking it could be a sprout, until after I squished it...

On a related note, my eyesight is bad enough now I keep a pair of readers in the garden, probably shoulda broke them out before getting all handsy.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 26, 2019)

I consider myself lucky to need this fashion statement.

A little clean up and thats their new home in a few weeks.


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Looks like one of my dcp had a chimera. A little brown seed looking thing appeared in the bottom of the jar after a day, pic is about 48 hrs after getting wet. There are 2 sprouts with tails,1 empty shell, one embryo/zygote, and the extra blob of white. I wasnt thinking it could be a sprout, until after I squished it...
> View attachment 4443314
> On a related note, my eyesight is bad enough now I keep a pair of readers in the garden, probably shoulda broke them out before getting all handsy.


Nice,I cleaned out the most visible chimera 

But it's some full fusion that look like normal seeds


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 26, 2019)

Group photos 13 days apart

You can see hss x mimosa #2 here(bottom right)
Side chick #1 (and dcp x sundea driver down at the bottom got a later start)
Side chick #2 (more stretch)
Hss x mimosa #1 (looking like a male)
These are all in un-reamended ROLS. 

In dwc from back left to front right
Dreamcookies, gorilla bubble (x3) 
And front two are dulce cherry punch. 
This pic was taken minutes before this post.


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2019)

*Side Chick *#4

She is all power,definitely a Ogee triangle pheno.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> *Side Chick *#4
> View attachment 4443627
> She is all power,definitely a Ogee triangle pheno.


I cant remember if I asked before but you liked what you found in the OGee triangle? I got a pack I've been meaning to get to.


----------



## genuity (Dec 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I cant remember if I asked before but you liked what you found in the OGee triangle? I got a pack I've been meaning to get to.


Very much,chest burners for sure,instant high..
I'd say get to it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 26, 2019)

The tent and Honey Sundaes getting close.

#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Nice,I cleaned out the most visible chimera
> View attachment 4443410
> But it's some full fusion that look like normal seeds
> View attachment 4443411


To be clear the chimera popped out of one of the beans, the actual sprout did get planted, easy to see the tail an cotys on it without visual aid!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 27, 2019)

For those of us staying within our state growing "guidelines" growing out FEMS is the way to go, imo......Why start 6 plants if you end up tearing out half of them?

I see feminized seeds growing in popularity with states stepping up, finally. Establishing limits, etc.


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 28, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> For those of us staying within our state growing "guidelines" growing out FEMS is the way to go, imo......Why start 6 plants if you end up tearing out half of them?
> 
> I see feminized seeds growing in popularity with states stepping up, finally. Establishing limits, etc.


I agree, someone like me starting my first grow of only 2-4 plants I don’t want to spend the time and money on males even tho fems have set backs if not made correctly, I’d rather take my chances with fems or autos. Until the weather gets nice again and I can go outside!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm not a fan of autos, myself. 

With fems just do your best to not shock the plant, dont change your growlight MID GROW.......eliminate light leaks.......proper PH'd water and an attentive eye= winner


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> I'm not a fan of autos, myself.
> 
> With fems just do your best to not shock the plant, dont change your growlight MID GROW.......eliminate light leaks.......proper PH'd water and an attentive eye= winner


Nothing wrong with moving a fem plant from a veg to flower area with different lights when the time is right


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 28, 2019)

Thought it was obvious I meant changing the grow light in the same light cycle, that can shock a plant. 
Many have seperate veg tents + flower tents, with diff types of lighting.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2019)

"Ricky"


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 29, 2019)

It's interesting to inspect this group of f1's for my Stealth project..

Started and flowered 12-12...All nice and healthy for the most part...80% female..6 males...4 of Males Hermie (culled) ,1 male ho-hum..(culled) ..Males breeder ...(tri-leaf), tallest, solid roots...
What I really notice is the variation in nute requirements...of the 20 or so plants left...4 plants now have bright purple stems, 3 light purple, reat are a nice emerald green...2 plants are experiencing some slight clawing (the rest are praying)...All being fertilized and watered with the same solution.

Fertilizer has been mild..I have upped Ca, Mg, and Phosphorus..assuming have some kind of Phosphorus deficiency with "purpling'..thus a bit more K, P, Ca and Mg added to those plants..

I'm particularily excited by one female as it is the first to be showing trichomes..well ahead of all the others.

Will throw on a few more snaps when I have the chance...

All plants...based on the 12-12 from seed are acting like auto's which is to be expected..( They are all (Pp)..heterozygous..Photo/Auto)
10-14" tall..

I'm just trying to blast through f1's as quickly as possible to get some f2 Auto's nailed down for spring..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2019)

A few shots of Honey Sundae from today. Maybe another week before I chop them.


----------



## klx (Dec 30, 2019)

Demo f2s off to the races, couple runts but prolly 90% up and growing.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 30, 2019)

klx said:


> Best strain I grew in 2019. Time to dig a bit deeper!!
> 
> View attachment 4441702


Whacha growin' Kix?


----------



## klx (Dec 30, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Whacha growin' Kix?


Ran Demo (GMO x Dessert Breath) by @genuity earlier this year and it was stellar so made 100 or so F2s and this is 30 of them.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2019)

klx said:


> Demo f2s off to the races, couple runts but prolly 90% up and growing.
> 
> View attachment 4446332


That is going to be a grow to see,cookie mix tape for sure,with hit after hit.

Took down some Honey licorice (85 days or so of 12/12 from seed)


Not photogenic at all,but in person it's beautiful spears of lime,licorice & something new to my nose. Bright greens & vibrant blues speckle the colas,it's takes me back to pinching joints off my uncle's weed tray.

This bag is going to the New Years chill party..


----------



## Stickyjones (Dec 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> That is going to be a grow to see,cookie mix tape for sure,with hit after hit.
> 
> Took down some Honey licorice (85 days or so of 12/12 from seed)
> View attachment 4446463
> ...


I think its beautiful, purple and golden frosted spears, looking nice as hell from here


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to go in the water...plants with no legs are on the horizon.
> 
> View attachment 4440405


SCJedi...
What medium are you using for those clones? I was considering experimenting with tissue culture at some point...

Cheers
Mr Toad


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> That is going to be a grow to see,cookie mix tape for sure,with hit after hit.
> 
> Took down some Honey licorice (85 days or so of 12/12 from seed)
> View attachment 4446463
> ...


Genuity...
Perhaps the smells you're having are Anise...Many use the term as a descriptor for the fragrance of some African sativas?


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 30, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> SCJedi...
> What medium are you using for those clones? I was considering experimenting with tissue culture at some point...
> 
> Cheers
> Mr Toad


MS, agar and sucrose. Hormones in this experiment were meta-topolin but no PPM so the molds inside are taking over. I'm at about 80% fail rate and will switch back to TDZ and PPM instead if I see 100% fail.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 30, 2019)

Thx Jesi

I did some preliminary poking around regarding agar mixes but figured I'd focus on my seeds and pollen first...

I appreciate you sharing...

Cheers

Mr Toad


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 31, 2019)

Most are established
Dcp f2 is showing vigor and catching up to the older dream cookies and gorilla bubble


Chihuahua x wienerdog aka chiweenie 
Tasting some 
Male Highschool Sweetheart x mimosa 
Aka ? @genuity this one got a name?


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Most are established
> Dcp f2 is showing vigor and catching up to the older dream cookies and gorilla bubble
> View attachment 4446696
> 
> ...


Girly drinks


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2019)

1 Black Triangle x Copper Chem is 2 weeks in flower tent and is looking big and getting bigger. This plant is greenest in the tent. Wide leaves and frame getting strong with training.

Meanwhile in the veg tent 6 Bing x California Cannon have been topped and up potted and just waiting to flower.

A chuck of Space Monkey x Sleeskunk(DNA) has been awesome with no ceiling or couchlock and little tolerance build. Extremely loud and tasty. Cedar oil and fuel and Lavender and volatiles. This strain made me rethink odor control.


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 31, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Genuity...
> Perhaps the smells you're having are Anise...Many use the term as a descriptor for the fragrance of some African sativas?


LOL, or the individual responsible for the name does not posess that sophisticated a pallate. There is a play on the words tho.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 31, 2019)

I don’t get it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2019)

Purple Cake, harboring some Purple Banana Cake seeds, looks like.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2019)

What light is shining on these


----------



## SSGrower (Dec 31, 2019)

SSGrower said:


> Santa Marta Miel de Regaliz, or just Miel de Regaliz. Translates to licorce honey (what I would say is a common component to the odor profile for them) and santa marta is region of heritage for columbian gold (according to leafly at least).
> 
> I am sure others on here could do a better job of coming up with a name?
> I will get together a full grow and smoke report when the others finish but from the tester bud I am encouraged. Its not a frost monster.
> I dropped a few Miel de Regaliz in a smartpot a couple days ago, no pre soak. The smartpot is on my deck in a cold frame, and is warmed by a section of burried garden hose that is fed by water from and aquarium heaterd bucket. Our last average frost is still 3 weeks out and with an average 100 day growing season I wanted to get a jump on these. Plus I couldnt wait to put some clones and veggie starts out.





colocowboy said:


> I don’t get it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2019)

hillbill said:


> What light is shining on these


1000 watts my donkey.

*Phlizon CREE Cob Series 1000W LED Plant Grow Light Full Spectrum Indoor Plants Light Growing Veg Flower Cree Cob Grow Light *


----------



## raggyb (Dec 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 1000 watts my donkey.
> 
> *Phlizon CREE Cob Series 1000W LED Plant Grow Light Full Spectrum Indoor Plants Light Growing Veg Flower Cree Cob Grow Light *
> 
> ...


no fleas on that!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> What light is shining on these


The light adds a pinkish shade, but she's purple.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year All. Time to find something new in 2020, I'm starting off with popping these today.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2020)

#Gelato #Gello #43

Getting close.. 
This girl hit by Floozy male has me ready to run a room full of them(next to the mom of course, she is a true keeper for me).


----------



## THT (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy new year chuckers.
As always I have been busy. Lots of new chucks and old projects moving along, here are a few

Columbian Gold (WOS) X Cackleberry (GPS) F3
still weeding through some F3's now of this long standing project. The bright citrus of the Columbia and the rubbery chem of the cackle combine to make something entirely unique and unlike either parent. 


Tangie X Uptown Brown
I am most excited about this one. Here is the Tangie mama getting loaded up with uptown babies. Did I mention how excited I am for this?


Uptown Brown F2 and beyond
bought some topdawg uptown brown earlier this year (200$ a pack? cmon wtf). but, its the strain I've been searching forever to find. That nyc haze. The smell of the smoke alone is unbelievable. Of course at 200$ a pack I wouldn't have missed the opportunity to make more for preservation and sharing. I plan to work this strain as a permanent member of my garden for a very long time.



I also went overboard with Uptown F1 chucks because fuck it why not.
Ace Seeds Panama X Uptown
Ace Seeds Orient Express x Uptown
Crockett Lemon Banana Sherb x Uptown
MN Super Silver Haze x Uptown
Sweet Amnesia Haze x Uptown
NL5/Haze X Uptown
Arjan's haze #3 x Uptown


----------



## nc208 (Jan 1, 2020)

THT said:


> Happy new year chuckers.
> As always I have been busy. Lots of new chucks and old projects moving along, here are a few
> 
> Columbian Gold (WOS) X Cackleberry (GPS) F3
> ...


That crocket lemon banana sherb x uptown sounds delicious. I'd love to try that cross out.


----------



## THT (Jan 1, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That crocket lemon banana sherb x uptown sounds delicious. I'd love to try that cross out.


here's a shot of her, nice slight lean to the lemon, very complex smells, and delicious.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2020)

5 Space Monkey F2s are in the Viva Sauna!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 5 Space Monkey F2s are in the Viva Sauna!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2020)

Paper towel


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 1, 2020)

some Devil Womern ((HAOGxSSDD)xHelena) I got knocked up with Dank Sinatra Pollen from 2 different males. I got a ton of the Devil Womern seeds going to Useful to hand out as freebies. This girl is sticky as they come, and smells like fruity clean laundry with fresh earthy dirt poured on top of it. Pretty narcotic, stronger evening time smoke. enjoyable.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 1, 2020)

I just wrapped up a 19 plant re-population of NDNGuys 88g13hp. I ground up and shucked 9 plants tonight and have a bunch of seeds I would like to offer up for trade. 

I'm looking to swap for other's Chucks, etc. PM if you wanna play along.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 2, 2020)

Took a couple snaps of raindance yesterday & noticed the size of the fans on side chick (photo bomb)
Look at the size of those fan leaves already


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 2, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I just wrapped up a 19 plant re-population of NDNGuys 88g13hp. I ground up and shucked 9 plants tonight and have a bunch of seeds I would like to offer up for trade.
> 
> I'm looking to swap for other's Chucks, etc. PM if you wanna play along.


is that just straight up 88'g13 HP? like F2's?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The light adds a pinkish shade, but she's purple.
> View attachment 4447285


I have one of these lights too and it's doing great. For the money, it might be one of the best we're working with.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2020)

Happy New Year’s! A couple shots of Honey Sundae numero uno. Taken with lights off using a flash. Thanks @genuity for letting me test these.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Purple Cake, harboring some Purple Banana Cake seeds, looks like.
> View attachment 4446925View attachment 4446926View attachment 4446927


Im intrested otis how well does this light preform for its price?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2020)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Im intrested otis how well does this light preform for its price?


Nowhere near as well as the 400w MH/HPS in the same 3x3 space. W/O a meter, my eyes tell me it's just over half as bright in there, but then the purple and pinks might be faking me out. No way would I attempt to run normal size plants past veg under it as it's only particularly bright in the middle 18 x 18 inches, As soon as these are finished, the light is destined for the veg tent.

On the other hand, @The Mantis just posted how much he likes his.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Nowhere near as well as the 400w MH/HPS in the same 3x3 space. W/O a meter, my eyes tell me it's just over half as bright in there, but then the purple and pinks might be faking me out. No way would I attempt to run normal size plants past veg under it as it's only particularly bright in the middle 18 x 18 inches, As soon as these are finished, the light is destined for the veg tent.
> 
> On the other hand, @The Mantis just posted how much he likes his.


I think for the money, compared to other leds out there, that this one is performing pretty well (note, I have the 2000w version in a 4'x4'). No way could it compare to the mh/hps I agree with that. Downside on the mh/hps is the cost in electricity and the heat. If you don't mind the cost of electricity and have a way to deal with the heat, go for it. Not sure I would ever use a mh/hps in a tent though.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> is that just straight up 88'g13 HP? like F2's?


Si senor. A few I left uncrumbled:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I think for the money, compared to other leds out there, that this one is performing pretty well (note, I have the 2000w version in a 4'x4'). No way could it compare to the mh/hps I agree with that. Downside on the mh/hps is the cost in electricity and the heat. If you don't mind the cost of electricity and have a way to deal with the heat, go for it. Not sure I would ever use a mh/hps in a tent though.


Many yrs in closets and tents w/ HIDs here. Fans, air conditioned home, plant roots dangle in water, etc. Easy peasy. But sure, I'm all in on a cool light with the same performance and half the power needs. Just point the way.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 2, 2020)

Goji f2 male, this one had the best stacking and smelled closest to the pinesoul pheno mom I used. Got 6 f2 females week 1 flower. This will be fun, unfortunately most everything in there is in testing so I’ll have to try and save some pollen for sour power og and Tha melon or try and find a nice f3 male when I run that group.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 3, 2020)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy New Year’s! A couple shots of Honey Sundae numero uno. Taken with lights off using a flash. Thanks @genuity for letting me test these.
> View attachment 4448178View attachment 4448179View attachment 4448180


That's a beautiful looking plant there! What's giving it those black leaves? Nice work @genuity & @LubdaNugs ! Are you selling these anywhere?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2020)

Might check HLG Timber Spider Farmer and even Mars SP and TS and more everyday


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> That's a beautiful looking plant there! What's giving it those black leaves? Nice work @genuity & @LubdaNugs ! Are you selling these anywhere?


I'm not sure,but that is a dark plant..
Will be for sale after @LubdaNugs run is done..

Or you can press yo luck here




__





Win a pack of (Honey sundae)regs


Photo credit: @LubdaNugs Rules: Pick a number 1-1000 Tag 3 friends Tag @genuity This will end on Monday, enjoy the weekend.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 3, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm not sure,but that is a dark plant..
> Will be for sale after @LubdaNugs run is done..
> 
> Or you can press yo luck here
> ...


Definitely want a pack of that sundae when it goes up, buds look amazing!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 3, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> That's a beautiful looking plant there! What's giving it those black leaves? Nice work @genuity & @LubdaNugs ! Are you selling these anywhere?


I have very chilly nighttime temperatures, that combined with a purpling variety is my guess. I’ve had a few other strains do that as well. Bodega Bubblegum was another that went almost black.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 3, 2020)

genuity said:


> I'm not sure,but that is a dark plant..
> Will be for sale after @LubdaNugs run is done..
> 
> Or you can press yo luck here
> ...


I’ll be chopping these fairly soon. They’re ready, I’m just waiting for some free time.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jan 3, 2020)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy New Year’s! A couple shots of Honey Sundae numero uno. Taken with lights off using a flash. Thanks @genuity for letting me test these.
> View attachment 4448178View attachment 4448179View attachment 4448180


Grade A bud porn bro! Keep it up!


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2020)

Floozy 1-4


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 3, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Grade A bud porn bro! Keep it up!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)

Mrs Peel.


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 4, 2020)

Had to watch this thread, no exp. Chucking but love what goes on in here. This will be my next venture, creating quality personal beans. Spend a little now save a lot later. Idk good theory? @genuity brings fun stuff to the table, love seeing people trying his.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2020)

omgBoNg said:


> Had to watch this thread, no exp. Chucking but love what goes on in here. This will be my next venture, creating quality personal beans. Spend a little now save a lot later. Idk good theory? @genuity brings fun stuff to the table, love seeing people trying his.


I was in the same boat 6ish months ago. Made my 1st chuck, got two more finishing up now. Very easy to do, got tons of awesome advice from great people here.
Now I'm in the dilemma of having to figure out a 4th tent for just males?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2020)

I flower a male or 2 every year nearly. Such fun having your own exclusive strain. Like to work with IBLs on at least one side and only go a couple generations.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 4, 2020)

Chucked in paradise too...at the turn of decade

BlueRipper (bred by @GroEer) x Tomahawk (bred by @Gu~ )


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok dunking time has come. I am prepping to drop my Mont Blancs in h2o and start the F2's mission. I will be starting a good number indoors and weed out the weak before sending final group to tent in garage.
This where I would like some recommendations on others to cross to. Already going to run a few Wyeast Farm's - Ice Milk (cereal killer (alien cookies x fpog) x menthol.
The candidates are:
Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze - (Gorilla glue #4 x blueberry temple)
Jaws genetics-Trainwreck Ogee - (fpog x trainwreck)
LA deesel - (la affair cut x strawberry diesel f3)
Useful seeds- Lucky lime f2's
Bodhi's - Tigermelon v2 x sunshine daydream
Dark Horse's- Joe fix It (lemon catpiss x bruce banner 3)
- Joe Fix it bx (joe fix it x bruce banner 3)
Greenpoint's- Ghost town (ghost og x stardawg)
Cowboy cookies (GMO x sd)
Jelly pie (grape pie x sd)
cali cannon (Tahoe og x sd)
dream catcher (blue dream x sd)
Bad Dawg's - tre star x cake fighter (strayfox's)
Longbottom fighter f2's
jj's stardawg x Apollo 13 f4
Atonic x longbottom fighter
Doc's dank - (afkansastan x xj -1 x Purple punch
Demonic genetics- Texas butter (banana og x stardawg) from Greenpoint crossed with Darkhorse's Joe Fix it
pebble pusher (fpog x stardawg) from Greenpoint crossed with darkhorse's Joe Fix It
Pick your top 3. I will be dropping whole pack of Mont blanc and 3 Ice Milk's for sure. I will drop 5 of each of the top suggestions.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jan 4, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ok dunking time has come. I am prepping to drop my Mont Blancs in h2o and start the F2's mission. I will be starting a good number indoors and weed out the weak before sending final group to tent in garage.
> This where I would like some recommendations on others to cross to. Already going to run a few Wyeast Farm's - Ice Milk (cereal killer (alien cookies x fpog) x menthol.
> The candidates are:
> Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze - (Gorilla glue #4 x blueberry temple)
> ...


tiger melon x SSDD, Lucky Lime, and stardawg x a13


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 4, 2020)

Chopped Honey Sundae number 1 and 2 the other night.
#1

#2


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Apologies in advance for the alerts y'all are getting. I'm just tryin to get caught up in this thread. 
Had my heart set on some seeds but I was forced to start a list with each new page. 
Genuity, you. are. killing. it!!!

Everyone else...your gardens look amazing!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Ok dunking time has come. I am prepping to drop my Mont Blancs in h2o and start the F2's mission. I will be starting a good number indoors and weed out the weak before sending final group to tent in garage.
> This where I would like some recommendations on others to cross to. Already going to run a few Wyeast Farm's - Ice Milk (cereal killer (alien cookies x fpog) x menthol.
> The candidates are:
> Strayfox's - Sour Blue haze - (Gorilla glue #4 x blueberry temple)
> ...


Longbottom fighter f2's - I grew LBL x Starfighters awhile ago and should've cloned. Potent sharp lemon smoke.
tre star x cake fighter - because those sound like they'll probably pack a punch too
Stardawg x A13- because the lineage is close to some chucks I made a while ago using Apollo11 F4 x Stardawg IX and I'm super curios. 

That Ice Milk sounds very promising.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 5, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Si senor. A few I left uncrumbled:
> View attachment 4448480View attachment 4448481View attachment 4448483


oh yeah daddy-o, I wanna play! I'll dm you today, I have a few chucks to offer up.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 5, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucked in paradise too...at the turn of decade
> View attachment 4449747
> BlueRipper (bred by @GroEer) x Tomahawk (bred by @Gu~ )


Got some blue Ripper by a cat Jesse James or something, not sure if same cat at another site, I gifted them away. Gotta love the bean trades, I give 50, I get 4, LMFAO


----------



## omgBoNg (Jan 5, 2020)

Not all of us are established yet we gotta start somewhere, I grew bagseed the last 4 years. Dropped a 100 on beans this year, bought fems and autos. Next year I'll drop another 100 and get some regs, and start from there. I feel ya though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Chucks from my last round. I dusted Rados Blueberry Shortcake with Top Dawgs Guava D. I only have a little bit this pollen left and I think I'm going to save it until I have a chance to grow out some of its offspring. Anyone know how long pollen will keep in the freezer?


My best attempt at a macro shot


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Longbottom fighter f2's - I grew LBL x Starfighters awhile ago and should've cloned. Potent sharp lemon smoke.
> tre star x cake fighter - because those sound like they'll probably pack a punch too
> Stardawg x A13- because the lineage is close to some chucks I made a while ago using Apollo11 F4 x Stardawg IX and I'm super curios.
> 
> That Ice Milk sounds very promising.


I have a few packs of longbottom fighter x lvtk (cannaventure) for my next chuck. Tre star x cake fighter does sound very tasty.
Ice Milk on package calls cereal killer- Caps Breakfast of Champs.
Looks like the Stardawg x A13 will be involved, hoping the Mont Blanc blends into Incredible .


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chucks from my last round. I dusted Rados Blueberry Shortcake with Top Dawgs Guava D. I only have a little bit this pollen left and I think I'm going to save it until I have a chance to grow out some of its offspring. Anyone know how long pollen will keep in the freezer?
> View attachment 4450189
> 
> My best attempt at a macro shot
> View attachment 4450207


Sounds like a tasty cross you created. I want some Cannarado gear soon to work with. I do have a cross of Orange Daquiri(Cannarado) x black banana cookies females to work with soon.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2020)

LubdaNugs said:


> Chopped Honey Sundae number 1 and 2 the other night.
> #1
> View attachment 4449969View attachment 4449968
> #2
> View attachment 4449967


I really like the way these are turning out..


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 5, 2020)

Branch off bridezilla, she's an oily girl, I'll post a photo of one of the other girls after I chop tomorrow, very tight, heavy arm length buds, uncured they smell very sweet with a touch of Vicks, grown in coco under CMH & HPS....


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2020)

Goofy grape aka hood juice


Stacking 'N mackin them skunky Orange terps,funky Cheetos.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2020)

Wake n bake chuckers (cherry cookies x purple urkle)
Side chick
"Cant waste my time I must get high
Cause there's too many beans to pop before I die"
Fify joe


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 6, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Got some blue Ripper by a cat Jesse James or something, not sure if same cat at another site, I gifted them away. Gotta love the bean trades, I give 50, I get 4, LMFAO


@GroErr is a cat that's not been around for a while. His Blue Ripper was Jack the Ripper x blueberry if I am not mistaken, I think buck has his bx1's (selected male back to keeper mom).
Dont think they are same.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jan 6, 2020)

This showed up in the raffle prize ,thanks @genuity !! Now which to run first!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 6, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4451234This showed up in the raffle prize ,thanks @genuity !! Now which to run first!


I need some of that honey sundae in my life looks like straight fire. Will be checkin the website!


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 6, 2020)

Just gonna post this Peyote Cookies X Dinachem cross. This is a very stressed plant (drought, light schedule problems, mid flower transplant etc etc.), grown in depleted soil with only molasses. It’s a beauty imo.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2020)

crimsonecho said:


> Just gonna post this Peyote Cookies X Dinachem cross. This is a very stressed plant (draught, light schedule problems, mid flower transplant etc etc.), grown in depleted soil with only molasses. It’s a beauty imo.
> 
> View attachment 4451369View attachment 4451370View attachment 4451371


Looking fantastic for such a "ruff" life as a youngster.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed that when you ask a seedbank when an item will be back in stock, the standard answer is "*probably a few weeks*"? 

grr


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> Looking fantastic for such a "ruff" life as a youngster.


Was a stress run to test for bananas. Her sister threw a couple. More Peyote leaning pheno. Got harvested earlier. Sick Peyote frost.


Dried buds of this pheno. Wish i had a better cam, It’s almost only trichomes.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 7, 2020)

Sour lime og x mimosa day 13, 1 of 5


----------



## klx (Jan 7, 2020)

crimsonecho said:


> Was a stress run to test for bananas. Her sister threw a couple. More Peyote leaning pheno. Got harvested earlier. Sick Peyote frost.
> View attachment 4451951View attachment 4451952View attachment 4451953
> 
> Dried buds of this pheno. Wish i had a better cam, It’s almost only trichomes.
> View attachment 4451954


I grew that Peyote it sure was a frosty one and my circle really liked it, as they did the Dinachem, nice parents.


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 7, 2020)

klx said:


> I grew that Peyote it sure was a frosty one and my circle really liked it, as they did the Dinachem, nice parents.


Dinachem has a great high and it’s my favorite weed probably but in the frost department, this Peyote Cookies is in another league. I don’t like the high that much tho, very stoney, sleepy.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 7, 2020)

I little fireballs rosin budder bred by @genuity squished by me... smells like gassy flintstones vitimins.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 7, 2020)

Stop buying beans and get a press already...


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4452001
> I little fireballs rosin budder bred by @genuity squished by me... smells like gassy flintstones vitimins.


Sounds so delicious....


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2020)

Floozy(Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) only male for 2020

His structure is strong & long & he is down to get the friction on... he gonna bring that heat

Gello x Floozy 

At that fun part


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2020)

Mom - Sundae Banana Cookies

Clone hit with Southern Bananas dust

Babies


----------



## Joedank (Jan 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> Floozy(Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) only male for 2020
> View attachment 4452309
> His structure is strong & long & he is down to get the friction on... he gonna bring that heat
> 
> ...


I am loving the leaf to flower ratio on that stud !


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am loving the leaf to flower ratio on that stud !


I agree that leaf ratio is A1 as is the size of the bud clusters! 10/10 stud


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 9, 2020)

sundea driver x dulce cherry punch 
day 21 from flip, day 44 from seed. 8/8 germ rate, 4 females, 1 male that looked nice enough to warrant further testing


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 10, 2020)

Taken while light was set to 200 but they get 600 24/7
Coming along nicely.
From bottom left to top right
@Useful Seeds Dream cookies (also fimmed perfectly making 6 tops.) 
Gorilla bubble x3 by @antonioverde
And last two are dulce cherry punch from @genuity which are the youngest in the dwc yet they are growing really fast and i have a good feeling tell catch up.
Oh I threw a gorilla punch from @greenpointseeds in with the runty gorilla bubble. Forgot about that.
Next check in theyll be bushes.


----------



## kroc (Jan 11, 2020)

Hit the fuzz, sweet deep grapefruit and space cake with some strawberry mama pollen. Got a couple drunken parrot (nl5 x snow lotus) males and a soulmate f2 male ill be messing with in the future.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

Crinkle cookies 

Talk about small OG/cookie nugs
Crazy small OG/cookie nugs..
Smells like bliss,if bliss had a smell.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 13, 2020)

Flipped 13 days ago to 12/12.
For the moment the clone I am keeping in a glass of water is keeping up with her larger sisters.
Not sure how much longer the roots will stay white.
Maybe a couple of drops of h2o2 at some point IDK.

If I take it to harvest I should get about a pound.


----------



## Cavalry (Jan 13, 2020)

Sensi Seeds Northern Lights X Haze pollinated with DJ Short Grape Krush


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> crosses you have made,or things you want to make.....
> I'll start with a few...of the things I work..
> 
> And mad respect,to the folks that have grown these..
> ...


Ty for this thread , just joined and am having a hard time navigating


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Here's my first cross , and surprisingly my best yet! Inzane clone mom . And a lambsbread male. First pic is about seven weeks and the second pic is four weeks


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 13, 2020)

Honey sundae by @genuity hit by @macsnax double dawg and some pollen from my buddy @C-theGrower when you work to much and forget to check sex in flower your shit gets pollinated o well throw more pollen at least some good offsprings I’m hoping #need-rest


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Honey sundae by @genuity hit by @macsnax double dawg and some pollen from my buddy @C-theGrower when you work to much and forget to check sex in flower your shit gets pollinated o well throw more pollen at least some good offsprings I’m hoping #need-rest View attachment 4455803


Double Dawg sundae sounds like a movie I'd watch.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Double Dawg sundae sounds like a movie I'd watch.





genuity said:


> Double Dawg sundae sounds like a movie I'd watch.


It has been written so it shall be done


----------



## Senokai (Jan 13, 2020)

Cavalry said:


> Sensi Seeds Northern Lights X Haze pollinated with DJ Short Grape KrushView attachment 4455538


Beautiful plant man!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 13, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Honey sundae by @genuity hit by @macsnax double dawg and some pollen from my buddy @C-theGrower when you work to much and forget to check sex in flower your shit gets pollinated o well throw more pollen at least some good offsprings I’m hoping #need-rest View attachment 4455803





genuity said:


> Double Dawg sundae sounds like a movie I'd watch.


Double dawg sundae has a nice ring to it, sounds like a beautiful accident


----------



## macsnax (Jan 13, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> It has been written so it shall be done


Were your DDB's f1's or f2's?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Here's my first cross , and surprisingly my best yet! Inzane clone mom . And a lambsbread male. First pic is about seven weeks and the second pic is four weeks


One more pic before harvest


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

I’d wait just a few days. If that 7 week is current pic.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I’d wait just a few days.


Oh no doubt ty


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Tell u what. It was a nightmare at the time but I will def pollinate again!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

I have a couple personal gene tosses that are awesome!


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

One more pic , I can't help myself . Anyway all these flashes from my camera can cause Hermes?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

Doubtful. Lightning happens.


----------



## Kushash (Jan 14, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> One more pic before harvest





hillbill said:


> I’d wait just a few days. If that 7 week is current pic.


IDK!
Thinking it has a lot longer to go.
Dare I say 2 weeks?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Kushash said:


> IDK!
> Thinking it has a lot longer to go.
> Dare I say 2 weeks?


Def, just trying to stop w the pics I'm scared of herm


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

6 Sleeskunk (DNAj f2 in Solos. Mom was Indica pheno and very potent, most compact and Indica expressing Sleeskunk I have had. Father was big fast and strong Sativa.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 14, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Were your DDB's f1's or f2's?


I’m not quite sure


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 14, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> I’m not quite sure  Id assume it’s an f1 since it only had the name on it


----------



## macsnax (Jan 14, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> [/QUOTE
> Ya f1's, right on I was just curious. You know there's gonna be some terps in those new beans.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 14, 2020)

Right I’m hoping so figured might as well keep em goin not worth tossing em out


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2020)

4 Floozy varieties, 1 net......

For the most part they are all doing the same..
#helpsavegreenweed


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2020)

Cherry Dulce Punch f2 final hillbilly analysis. Stayed short and squat, good structure, fat indica or mine were. Passed a couple female plants locally. Waiting on their report. Was looking for that old time Cherry Slyder, Ludens cough drop cherry and this is more of a lite cough syrup. Effects are pretty decent, more like a benzo effect than painkiller, smooth, creeper, has some legs, one of them I'm high buzzes, not blasted but plenty high. But you keep leaning over on the couch till you lay down. lol. Was expecting a lil more, I reckon, having not done the punch or the pie and the hype, but this was a good chuck, imho.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Cherry Dulce Punch f2 final hillbilly analysis. Stayed short and squat, good structure, fat indica or mine were. Passed a couple female plants locally. Waiting on their report. Was looking for that old time Cherry Slyder, Ludens cough drop cherry and this is more of a lite cough syrup. Effects are pretty decent, more like a benzo effect than painkiller, smooth, creeper, has some legs, one of them I'm high buzzes, not blasted but plenty high. But you keep leaning over on the couch till you lay down. lol. Was expecting a lil more, I reckon, having not done the punch or the pie and the hype, but this was a good chuck, imho.


This description is very good. I find the Terps similiar to how Bodyne described as not overly cherry but like a cherry gas but the high is very nice, going to press a bit of the 2 better phenos to see how that changes anything. I liked 2 of the phenos I had so running some again round 2 to see how they produce now that they are dialed in a bit.


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Cherry Dulce Punch f2 final hillbilly analysis. Stayed short and squat, good structure, fat indica or mine were. Passed a couple female plants locally. Waiting on their report. Was looking for that old time Cherry Slyder, Ludens cough drop cherry and this is more of a lite cough syrup. Effects are pretty decent, more like a benzo effect than painkiller, smooth, creeper, has some legs, one of them I'm high buzzes, not blasted but plenty high. But you keep leaning over on the couch till you lay down. lol. Was expecting a lil more, I reckon, having not done the punch or the pie and the hype, but this was a good chuck, imho.


Thanks for your feedback..

Have you ran (Tora bora) or a cross of it?
You should look into it,you like that real power & that is what she is,you can almost feel the smoke enter your blood stream,gave me a numb I was not ready for.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Thanks for your feedback..
> 
> Have you ran (Tora bora) or a cross of it?
> You should look into it,you like that real power & that is what she is,you can almost feel the smoke enter your blood stream,gave me a numb I was not ready for.


I'll check it out, thanks. Had to look it up, looks good. I do like that painkilling effect, got a heri Dom hybrid finished this round and it sure seems and tastes like the heri of old, leaves ya befuddled for a good bit.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2020)

I used to grow herijuana and mine was kind of clear headed but chill numb couchlock. It had a weird taste too!! Kind of like carob and pickles.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I used to grow herijuana and mine was kind of clear headed but chill numb couchlock. It had a weird taste too!! Kind of like carob and pickles.


Sounds like something a pregnant woman might want to smoke. LOL


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 17, 2020)

Like hot plastic almost wires burning, sevin dust with a lil pepper, lol. Have to recommend omeurtas elemental 115 cross with the heri. He worked from sannie he's took it to f4 and it obviously shines thru in some plants. I've got his heri F4. Indica Dom.


----------



## THT (Jan 17, 2020)

Super Silver Haze x Uptown brown - pics taken 7 days apart


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2020)

time To make some more huckleberry and find some outdoor keepers. 
Coastal dumpster x nl1
DVG-false teeth
Dynasty regen huckleberry 
Pistil positive- fofana
Jaeger, supposedly straight from the miller’s farm


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions for crosses with a GSC or Blue Cookies?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 18, 2020)

Houstini said:


> time To make some more huckleberry and find some outdoor keepers.
> Coastal dumpster x nl1
> DVG-false teeth
> Dynasty regen huckleberry
> ...


false teeth sounds good


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 18, 2020)

TheSadVeryBadMadGrower said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for crosses with a GSC or Blue Cookies?


Blue cookies for terps, color and structure , possibilities are endless ..


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> false teeth sounds good


It’s really nice, I’m revisiting some strains I grew for 2018 outdoor. False teeth was an early finishing short compact indica and I look forward to hunting through the rest of the pack. Fofana was also solid outdoor here as well, glad I have the time to get a run in this year for keeper clones.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 18, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Garden is looking nice, EG.
> I'll be interested in the smoke report on this. Mine was male.


The legend breath came out with super dense nugs after the cure everytime I opened the jar the smell would remind me of French onion dip. The smoke is smooth and thick on the inhale with a bit of a bite on the exhale over all it is a good smoke with high potency. 8/10

I would run it again


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2020)

Meltdown day 59


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown day 59
> 
> View attachment 4459123View attachment 4459125


Pretty AF!!!! Nice colors too.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Meltdown day 59
> 
> View attachment 4459123View attachment 4459125


Dude that is a stellar looking plant


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2020)

Grease monkey x aloha grape stomper male With at least three weeks to go. Same greasy, oily buds with an updated floral smell and better stacking. I was going to toss this one, but the smoke reports were glowing, so she sticks around for now.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like the beans are coming in @genuity @macsnax


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2020)

Umm, I think I got a little bit of useable pollen. First time I’ve had them die off like this using vase method though. Oh well, I’ll have enough to hit up a few things.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2020)

2020 is the year of clear vision,focus on the things that matter the most to you.


seed line-up for this year.
Hope this year and the many more to come treat us all well.


----------



## outliergenetix (Jan 19, 2020)

DNA Genetics Skywalker Kush mom i've had for cpl years crossed with some 79 xmass bud male pollen i collected last year. the male is on my instagram, in flower if anyone cares to lool. he was a real stud. sadly i have a high herm rate with the f1's so far imo due to the DNA femenaized skywalker the mom came from. ppl say selfing doesnt affect herm but i disagree . i did have my soil ph drft outside of optimqal this run to as i re-ammend and re-use soil i didnt monitor it so curretly adjusting remainder of soil with ferous sulfate and should be back in range before next run. anyway the pic ios the one special plant of the group. example of wha i was going for. dark leaved hybrid with og structure and thinner sativaa like leaves yetsmelling of the xmass bud. this pic was taken a week ago and flipped 12/20 so like week 3 and she is frosty af and smells like a douglass fir christmass tree straight up. like nothing you come accross these days so shout out to all those ppl who worked that ndnguy community gift it is spot on smell wise and passes it along to at leastr some ancenstors


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> 2020 is the year of clear vision,focus on the things that matter the most to you.
> View attachment 4459846
> 
> seed line-up for this year.
> Hope this year and the many more to come treat us all well.


Gas can man and sloppy face sound good as hell


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 19, 2020)

Blackwater x Nigerian Sunshine



Bodega Bubblegum x Nigerian Sunshine


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Thanks for your feedback..
> 
> Have you ran (Tora bora) or a cross of it?
> You should look into it,you like that real power & that is what she is,you can almost feel the smoke enter your blood stream,gave me a numb I was not ready for.


@genuity thanks for posting about Tora Bora as my niece with brain cancer loves that narco sensation. I found someone here that made S1's and am working on a trade for seeds/cuts.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> 2020 is the year of clear vision,focus on the things that matter the most to you.
> View attachment 4459846
> 
> seed line-up for this year.
> Hope this year and the many more to come treat us all well.


Lol Old Hoe and Sloppy Face? I'm in just for the names alone. The crosses sound dope but the names are amazing.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 19, 2020)

Blue cheese quake I chucked. Cheese quake X dinafem blue cheese. At harvest abt 63 days and dry shots of a few phenos.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2020)

Definitely have to see what's up with that Mrs.Parker.


"When you gone lemme fuuuuuu*k Mrs.Parkerrrr"


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 20, 2020)

If any of that honey sundae is ready shoot me a pm i keep checking the site and don’t see it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 20, 2020)

latest chuck a few weeks in...
Meltdown x Fireballs


looks like a winner...
so working name........" Chicken Dinner "


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> latest chuck a few weeks in...
> Meltdown x Fireballs
> View attachment 4460796View attachment 4460797
> 
> ...


Mmmmm


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Dude that is a stellar looking plant


This!


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Crinkle cookies (legend"crinkle x dessert breath) 

I'll get a pic of her sister, she has a lil bit bigger nug growth..
But for size comparison. 

And this is the smaller cultivar of this cross.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Crinkle cookies (legend"crinkle x dessert breath)
> View attachment 4460821
> I'll get a pic of her sister, she has a lil bit bigger nug growth..
> But for size comparison.
> ...


Damn can you spell barely to no trimming. Gen you killing fam!!!


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Crinkle cookies (legend"crinkle x dessert breath)
> View attachment 4460821
> I'll get a pic of her sister, she has a lil bit bigger nug growth..
> But for size comparison.
> ...


good god of ganja look at those sweet colas


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn can you spell barely to no trimming. Gen you killing fam!!!


That bottom pic is "Why You Gelly" by Solfire genetics 
Gelato 33 x The Don i think are the genetics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> That bottom pic is "Why You Gelly" by Solfire genetics
> Gelato 33 x The Don i think are the genetics.


How does that “Why you Gelly” smell? Buds look rock hard


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> How does that “Why you Gelly” smell? Buds look rock hard


Definitely rock hard nugs

But lil to no terps on 2 of them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Definitely rock hard nugs
> View attachment 4460907
> But lil to no terps on 2 of them.


Damn hopefully the cure brings it out


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2020)

Buddy of mine got me this g13xtangpow.... awhile ago. So much love!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 20, 2020)

A few shots of Honey Sundae number 1. These have been in the jar for a little over a week. The smell is grapes and spice. Flavor is lip smacking sweetness with a spicy aftertaste that lingers in the tongue. The high is very relaxed and sedative. It’s wonderful for sleep. Thanks @genuity for the wonderful genetics.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

#2 crinkle cookies 

I'll check her terps later.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Crinkle cookies (legend"crinkle x dessert breath)
> View attachment 4460821
> I'll get a pic of her sister, she has a lil bit bigger nug growth..
> But for size comparison.
> ...


I am popping some of those today! From the 30 seeds I have popped 25 are male including the effing cherry pie breath . If he is a stud I will save pollen . You want any .


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I am popping some of those today! From the 30 seeds I have popped 25 are male including the effing cherry pie breath . If he is a stud I will save pollen . You want any .


Yes..

That cross really puts out an over abundance of males


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> Buddy of mine got me this g13xtangpow.... awhile ago. So much love!View attachment 4460918


Hope old T is doing well, ain't seen him in a while now. That grapes 13 x tangerine power still looks beastly! Cheers


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hope old T is doing well, ain't seen him in a while now. That grapes 13 x tangerine power still looks beastly! Cheers


Got a little heavy on calmag 3rd week. Backed off and raised ph to 5.2 to reduce the N. Citrus fills the air with this hotty... one more week if heavy feeding then ill back off..


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hope old T is doing well, ain't seen him in a while now. That grapes 13 x tangerine power still looks beastly! Cheers


If you mean trynagrowsomshyt, I recently was told by jigfresh that he died a couple years ago.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> If you mean trynagrowsomshyt, I recently was told by jigfresh that he died a couple years ago.


No, but I'm sorry to hear we lost a member. I'm talking @tatonka but for some reason it's not tagging him.

Never mind, it tagged him?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2020)

Bodhi and Peak threads not showing on the forum here, I only get their through alerts. Not appearing on Watched Treads either.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Bodhi and Peak threads not showing on the forum here, I only get their through alerts. Not appearing on Watched Treads either.


Did you do all the clearing your cookies/history stuff?
Not sure why they not showing for ya.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 20, 2020)

Almost ready for flip to flower


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, but I'm sorry to hear we lost a member. I'm talking @tatonka but for some reason it's not tagging him.
> 
> Never mind, it tagged him?


Had coffee with him today... Got safe and Scoped out the hot baristas yoga pants ..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2020)

Honey Sundae #3 getting close.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jan 21, 2020)

back row: Heavenly Hashplant by Bodhi, Cindy Haze Cream and Red Headded Stranger x CNC by @SSGrower
Front: Blood Orange x Sour Tangie and Sour Tangie F2 by @THT 
It seems I am still having some salt building up on a couple of plants. It seems like the tangies might be sort of light feeders and during my last feed the hashplant runoff came out pretty high as well. The CNCs seem to be taking what I give them.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 22, 2020)

sundea driver x dulce cherry punch, week 5ish
smooth sailing on these. the close up shot is the top of my current favorite. stocky structure and thick flowers with a creamy fruity pebble smell on that one. the others dont have much smell to them yet aside from faintly hashy. the race is far from over though. looking forward to the results


----------



## MrToad69 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm still in the middle of creating some f2 beans...There should be quite the diversity as I have 3 recessive traits I am trying to pin down...(likely take a couple more generations)
Here's a couple neat snaps (2 phenos)...One of which shows an awesome Calyx to leaf ratio...looks almost like a shaggy dog. 

Cheers
Toad


----------



## Houstini (Jan 23, 2020)

*2 of my sour lime og x mimosa @day29
*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 23, 2020)

Wake n bake "ricky"
Side chick (chuckers gear)-day 26-this gal will not stop stretching-gotta a couple more side chicks in the on deck circle & a few legend og x dessert breath's in the dug out stealing signs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2020)

I hate HPS pics, don't you? So here's a couple. I just think it's kinda cool how the seeds just sit on top of the buds daring me to pick 'em. This is Honest's Banana Cocktail hit w/ Big Bananas blend. Now known as Bananagasm.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2020)

@genuity call me crazy,but I _think_ I found a very fast finisher in the s1s of Goofy Grape I made. I dropped 5 fresh out the bud beans. 2 popped,I tossed them both in the same bucket.1 looks damn near done
The other looks...well like it should(I guess) at 5 weeks. Shit is crazy cool. I'll snap some shots.
Different bud structure than the momma,not as loud as her tho...yet.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 24, 2020)

Who knows, maybe the jaeger are actually f7 from the millers farm. If they grow out anything like the PHK Jaeger I’ll believe it. And if it’s actually f7 it should be evident in the phenotypical variation. I doubt the character of the guy I got it from, but he was at the millers farm from what I gather. Fingers crossed, popped 13 of em alongside these others for outdoor hunting


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> @genuity call me crazy,but I _think_ I found a very fast finisher in the s1s of Goofy Grape I made. I dropped 5 fresh out the bud beans. 2 popped,I tossed them both in the same bucket.1 looks damn near done
> The other looks...well like it should(I guess) at 5 weeks. Shit is crazy cool. I'll snap some shots.
> Different bud structure than the momma,not as loud as her tho...yet.


I ran 30 females of the regs,& got some fast finishing cultivars. 
So not crazy at all to find fast flowering cultivars in the s1s.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> @genuity call me crazy,but I _think_ I found a very fast finisher in the s1s of Goofy Grape I made. I dropped 5 fresh out the bud beans. 2 popped,I tossed them both in the same bucket.1 looks damn near done
> The other looks...well like it should(I guess) at 5 weeks. Shit is crazy cool. I'll snap some shots.
> Different bud structure than the momma,not as loud as her tho...yet.


Yep out of the 6 females I had I had one that was done in 48 days, wasn't nearly as good as the one that was done in 63 days though.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2020)

Fireballs(genuity cut) x lemon cookies @Joedank 
Fireballs(@Bob Bichen )x Xmas cookies @Bob Bichen 

Going to be fun..


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2020)

I rarely find that same strain sisters finish at the same time, seems to be kind of a loose thread. Even very stable line seem to vary a bit. Might all look very similar but trichs are the determining factor here.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2020)

Floozy #13


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> Fireballs(genuity cut) x lemon cookies @Joedank
> Fireballs(@Bob Bichen )x Xmas cookies @Bob Bichen
> View attachment 4463493
> Going to be fun..


I got some of those fireballs x lemon cookies too from joe. Gonna be watching


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> I ran 30 females of the regs,& got some fast finishing cultivars.
> So not crazy at all to find fast flowering cultivars in the s1s.


Gen,who or which parent do you think contributes to the fast finishing phenos?


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gen,who or which parent do you think contributes to the fast finishing phenos?


That Mimosa for sure,the purple punch 2.0 in it made the buds look done in 50 days.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 24, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I just wrapped up a 19 plant re-population of NDNGuys 88g13hp. I ground up and shucked 9 plants tonight and have a bunch of seeds I would like to offer up for trade.
> 
> I'm looking to swap for other's Chucks, etc. PM if you wanna play along.


This is pretty wild. Lots of chuckers and not a single taker here where I've been posting since 2014. I join and make the same offer on Overgrow and have had 40 packs go out in just over 24 hours. Spain, Germany, UK, Canada, but mostly domestic. Including some incredible trades, new connections, and stories. The world works in strange ways I suppose.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

Quick flash night shots of Goofy Grape S1s.I was going to wait until lights on to get recent pics...but yeah. Right and left colas are 2 separate plants,same bucket. Don't mind the wind burn on the one on the right,there's a fan hanging right beside it blasting it.

Right Cola P1. Still stacking and going.

Left Cola P2 looking damn near done lol.She has crowned already,just waiting to see if she fattens up any.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> This is pretty wild. Lots of chuckers and not a single taker here where I've been posting since 2014. I join and make the same offer on Overgrow and have had 40 packs go out in just over 24 hours. Spain, Germany, UK, Canada, but mostly domestic. Including some incredible trades, new connections, and stories. The world works in strange ways I suppose.


Shiiid,I would've taken you up on it. My vault is pretty uninteresting atm. My chucks are 8 mos to a year+ old and I have yet to run any of them. Tis the reason I didn't bug ya. Shit I have yet to pop any I got from you previously. Someone is gonna jump on those hashplants. I would.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2020)

This goofy grape has a good deep stone,like really helps me sleep..
Flowers with that Orange funk,drys with that Orange funk,smokes with just deep musky funk,permeates every bit of air with that smell..
I feel like I'm high off the ground sometimes..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4463957
> This goofy grape has a good deep stone,like really helps me sleep..
> Flowers with that Orange funk,drys with that Orange funk,smokes with just deep musky funk,permeates every bit of air with that smell..
> I feel like I'm high off the ground sometimes..
> View attachment 4463961


Man,whatchu know 'bout that UGK? Lemme find out Gen.

Love how THAT Goofy looks broken down,spliff ready.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2020)

Lights on. Right side was topped once for 2 mains.Left side was topped twice to slow her down,4 mains.
Right


Left


Their mom Ms.Goofy 4 cuts in 1 bucket. Gotsa try to keep her in rotation.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 24, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> This is pretty wild. Lots of chuckers and not a single taker here where I've been posting since 2014. I join and make the same offer on Overgrow and have had 40 packs go out in just over 24 hours. Spain, Germany, UK, Canada, but mostly domestic. Including some incredible trades, new connections, and stories. The world works in strange ways I suppose.


I must have missed that post. You mean open pollination? How many males did you use? I'll get in on some of these if you're still offering.


----------



## klx (Jan 25, 2020)

Demo F2s. Bottom left is runt corner. Out of 30 seeds I reckon about 20 will get their chance in flower. 7 in particular have caught my eye and will get numbers 1-7. 





SCJedi said:


> This is pretty wild. Lots of chuckers and not a single taker here where I've been posting since 2014. I join and make the same offer on Overgrow and have had 40 packs go out in just over 24 hours. Spain, Germany, UK, Canada, but mostly domestic. Including some incredible trades, new connections, and stories. The world works in strange ways I suppose.


Ahem...go Raiders ring any bells? 



genuity said:


> View attachment 4463957
> This goofy grape has a good deep stone,like really helps me sleep..
> Flowers with that Orange funk,drys with that Orange funk,smokes with just deep musky funk,permeates every bit of air with that smell..
> I feel like I'm high off the ground sometimes..


Everyone round here loves the Goofy Grape. Also have a friend who just sent me some pics of some Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape that are 8 foot tall trees growing outdoors at altitude. He is pleased with them so far!


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2020)

The report that started it all....

*Here's Plushberry x (Purple Kush x GSOG). Smells like berries n cream. You get that fruity berry grape flavor on inhale, an the OG flavor really hits you on exhale! I tried this out of my bong and the first hit made my vision blur, green out status. Very cerebral, hit me right between the eyes at first then my body felt very warm, and relaxed, like a weight was lifted off my shoulders? Good for pain relief, focusing, mativation. Perfect strain for a hard days labor or a night out listening to music. A nice 60/40 head/body high. Good job, Aloha*


----------



## klx (Jan 25, 2020)

genuity said:


> The report that started it all....
> 
> *Here's Plushberry x (Purple Kush x GSOG). Smells like berries n cream. You get that fruity berry grape flavor on inhale, an the OG flavor really hits you on exhale! I tried this out of my bong and the first hit made my vision blur, green out status. Very cerebral, hit me right between the eyes at first then my body felt very warm, and relaxed, like a weight was lifted off my shoulders? Good for pain relief, focusing, mativation. Perfect strain for a hard days labor or a night out listening to music. A nice 60/40 head/body high. Good job, Aloha*


Yes it definitely gives you that numb, worry free feeling hey.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 25, 2020)

So stoked ! The only cherry pie breath I had left showed positive female!!! I up potted it and am taking 2 cuttings then flipping it in 5 days . If she is a stunner I will send a cut your way gen and pop her outside to checkout size and pest resistance... heeehawwe


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 25, 2020)

What do you enjoy about the Lemon Cookies?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 25, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What do you enjoy about the Lemon Cookies?


I grew the Lemon cookies females outdoors They were chunky (barely any leaves or trimming required), potent , could support their own flowers well with no intersex
The male I chose indoors had a fair amount of resin and an amazing smell.
these were from golden lion genetics in 2014 ...all these pics are gsc xdubking ( lemon cookies) by babba @ Golden lion


----------



## Joedank (Jan 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> genuitys fireballs x lemon cookies (GSC forum X dubking)View attachment 3584486 View attachment 3584489
> GSC X Dubking (made f2's of this )View attachment 3584493 View attachment 3584509


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I grew the Lemon cookies females outdoors They were chunky (barely any leaves or trimming required), potent , could support their own flowers well with no intersex
> The male I chose indoors had a fair amount of resin and an amazing smell.
> these were from golden lion genetics in 2014 ...all these pics are gsc xdubking ( lemon cookies) by babba @ Golden lion View attachment 4464702View attachment 4464704


Thanks. Just was curious as I wasnt impressed with what I ran. I’m not sure of the lineage/genetics/breeder etc. but I was looking for lemon terps and they weren’t in any of the plants I flowered out. Potency and structure was nice, but not the flavors I was looking for. None of them looked like the can picture though.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2020)

Berries'N Gas

Heavy resin coverage.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 26, 2020)

A chuck from a friend, strawberry cough x mimosa. 2 phenoes day 32


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 27, 2020)

Houstini said:


> A chuck from a friend, strawberry cough x mimosa. 2 phenoes day 32
> View attachment 4465492View attachment 4465493


That sounds delicious. The second one has my eye. What do they smell like? 
Good work, bud!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That sounds delicious. The second one has my eye. What do they smell like?
> Good work, bud!


Lots of sweet strawberry and clementine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

I've never seen hairy balls on a plant. 
 
Is this a true hermaphrodyte?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never seen hairy balls on a plant.
> View attachment 4466162
> Is this a true hermaphrodyte?


Interesting haven’t seen that one before.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never seen hairy balls on a plant.
> View attachment 4466162
> Is this a true hermaphrodyte?


Is that one of them Thia strains? Lady boy or something.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Is that one of them Thia strains? Lady boy or something.....


Strain is gorilla wreck by cannaventure.
The weird thing is that I ran the mother of that clone outdoors last year with zero problems.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Strain is gorilla wreck by cannaventure.
> The weird thing is that I ran the mother of that clone outdoors last year with zero problems.


Outdoor plants rarely herm. I’ve never
Seen one of mine do it. When I find a herm in a pheno hunt indoors its last run is usually outside. Probably a light spectrum sensitivity but you never know.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Strain is gorilla wreck by cannaventure.
> The weird thing is that I ran the mother of that clone outdoors last year with zero problems.


I've had everything from all males to full on herms with fems from there.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I've had everything from all males to full on herms with fems from there.


Full blown males from fem seeds? Did you contact Rusty with these findings, I'm sure he would make things right


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Strain is gorilla wreck by cannaventure.
> The weird thing is that I ran the mother of that clone outdoors last year with zero problems.


You mean a clone of a clone or is this a chuck?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

No. Drag boat did and the cannaventure crosses of his he sent were nice. Very nice. Didn’t even buy at Great Lakes.

I don’t mention experience much but if it comes up I don’t pretend hermies and males didn’t happen.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No. Drag boat did and the cannaventure crosses of his he sent were nice. Very nice. Didn’t even buy at Great Lakes.
> 
> I don’t mention experience much but if it comes up I don’t pretend hermies and males didn’t happen.


Very understandable, that's the way it should be. I've had great experiences with cannaventure. Only thing I've had is a nanner on an arcata ghost


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)
Maybe gen could "use" this pic for the interwebz's jus dont tell me you used it


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Side chick (chuckers gear)View attachment 4466396
> Maybe gen could "use" this pic for the interwebz's jus dont tell me you used it
> View attachment 4466402


You can find that pheno,in the 2030 release of (cultivator )


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> You can find that pheno,in the 2030 release of (cultivator )


Sorry man I had to-i promised myself never to post over there again
Diggin side chick so far-these next 2 girls I will top & train a bit-vigor is through da roof


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You mean a clone of a clone or is this a chuck?


It was a clone from a plant that I grew from seed. 
And it occasionally makes leaves like these:


----------



## MrToad69 (Jan 28, 2020)

Even being full of F2 Seeds...my f2 stealth projects is show some pretty color and crystals...Mom doesnt have the webbed leaf trait, but a bunch kids will...Hopefully, some nice prodigy to choose from to create the f3's..Nice frost..If some if that can carry over on to those big webbed leaves this will be interesting. 

Toad


----------



## Kushash (Jan 28, 2020)

Had some low PH issues with my soil.
I was using about 2 cups of dolomite lime in about 45 gallons of soil the last couple of times when I re amended the mix and it finally became a problem this grow.
Each plant was top dressed with about 1 1/2 tbl. per gallon of soil with dolomite lime about 5 weeks ago, all recovered well for the moment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Had some low PH issues with my soil.
> I was using about 2 cups of dolomite lime in about 45 gallons of soil the last couple of times when I re amended the mix and it finally became a problem this grow.
> Each plant was top dressed with about 1 1/2 tbl. per gallon of soil with dolomite lime about 5 weeks ago, all recovered well for the moment.
> 
> ...


Love the high brix!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It was a clone from a plant that I grew from seed.
> And it occasionally makes leaves like these:
> View attachment 4466460
> 
> View attachment 4466467


Gotcha I dig plants that do the odd leaf thing. My CNC f2's and the DDB's have what I call "bonus leaves". They don't come with the sexual confusion though lol. I assume you've checked everything environmental, so what are you left with?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Gotcha I dig plants that do the odd leaf thing. My CNC f2's and the DDB's have what I call "bonus leaves". They don't come with the sexual confusion though lol. I assume you've checked everything environmental, so what are you left with?


I'm not saying the strain sucks because I've grown it before and like it a lot. Not gonna ask Rusty for a replacement. 

But I will say that it seems to be more sensitive to stress than average. (My environment is moderately stressful by default.)

And I only say that because I've got 5 other strains in that room that aren't showing balls.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

How about high salts?


I been hitting a set of clones,with constant high ppm(the soil run off has been in the 1800) these plants are in coco-loco.
This plant is showing the extremely high amounts of salts in the plant,being released through the leaves.
Results are:
Slow growing plants,that look healthy. 
Lime green new growth.

Now they get a full flush waterhose style,the runoff ppm sits at 300 now,see how they react to this treatment. 

I can not wait to get back to organic-ish growing


----------



## Joedank (Jan 28, 2020)

That looks wild gen . 
I am going to see my homie Jeremy Silva owner of build a soil in montrose Colorado next week and stock up on that good good .treat your seeds right imo 


genuity said:


> How about high salts?
> View attachment 4466848
> 
> I been hitting a set of clones,with constant high ppm(the soil run off has been in the 1800) these plants are in coco-loco.
> ...


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not saying the strain sucks because I've grown it before and like it a lot. Not gonna ask Rusty for a replacement.
> 
> But I will say that it seems to be more sensitive to stress than average. (My environment is moderately stressful by default.)
> 
> And I only say that because I've got 5 other strains in that room that aren't showing balls.


Could be the gg in her


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That looks wild gen .
> I am going to see my homie Jeremy Silva owner of build a soil in montrose Colorado next week and stock up on that good good .treat your seeds right imo


Some of my best grows came from products on his site.
Definitely going to stock up on some things.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> How about high salts?
> View attachment 4466848
> 
> I been hitting a set of clones,with constant high ppm(the soil run off has been in the 1800) these plants are in coco-loco.
> ...


Wtf that's kinda nasty. Was this stress testing?


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Wtf that's kinda nasty. Was this stress testing?


Yup nasty & yup stress testing.

The micro level looks even more nasty.


https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Micrograph-of-salt-crystals-in-the-water-storage-tissue-of-a-Halogeton-glomeratus-leaf_fig6_264794884


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup nasty & yup stress testing.
> 
> The micro level looks even more nasty.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I didn't even know you could make plants excrete salts like your pic above. And the pics in the link really makes me think. In the back of mind I've been telling myself for a while that I need to get back to organics too, this is motivating..... It said that was half strength nutes too, imagine what to yours look like under microscope lol.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Not gonna lie, I didn't even know you could make plants excrete salts like your pic above. And the pics pics in the link really makes me think. In the back of mind I've been telling myself for a while that I need to get back to organics too, this is motivating..... It said that was half strength nutes too, imagine what to yours look like under microscope lol.


Same here,I'm still learning and will never stop..

It's crazy,no leaf tip burn,just green..
Until that salt drys up,then the burn sets in.

Yeah,what would the buds looks like? 

First time I ever did a real test like this,the "older" genetics/cultivars in this test are not showing the results of extreme excrement of salts.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Same here,I'm still learning and will never stop..
> 
> It's crazy,no leaf tip burn,just green..
> Until that salt drys up,then the burn sets in.
> ...


Have you tried stressing them with light leaks and big humidity/temp fluctuations?


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried stressing them with light leaks and big humidity/temp fluctuations?


Yup,I run a very hostile environment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup,I run a very hostile environment.


Love it! 
I just cracked a few side chicks and have high hopes. (pun intended )


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 28, 2020)

Meanwhile in veg ...big worm genetics Brake check on the right and humboldt headband on the left transplanted the fabric pots into the recycled cardboard pots figured I give em a shot raised a bit but it’ll do


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Same here,I'm still learning and will never stop..
> 
> It's crazy,no leaf tip burn,just green..
> Until that salt drys up,then the burn sets in.
> ...


No tip burn is kind of a trip. So I wonder what the difference is on your older cuts, metabolism?


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2020)

Checking the seeds on that #Gello & this one was busting out the seems

Like the embryo was to big for the seed shell.

Yeah it must be time to chop..


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

Nauh, better to wait until seedlings are coming up in containers.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 30, 2020)

Hey @genuity, I know I sound like a broken record but do you have a time frame for the honey sundae yet?


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Hey @genuity, I know I sound like a broken record but do you have a time frame for the honey sundae yet?


ITs all good,it slips my mind at times..
Next week.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> ITs all good,it slips my mind at times..
> Next week.


Thanks!


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2020)

Test this out,then I may grab a few seeds from them...


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 31, 2020)

Any of our resident pollen chuckers here have any experience with Deep Chunk or Monkey Balls?

If yes, just wondering how they fared in your pollen chuck. Did they dominate the cross? Did you cross them to another IBL or a polyhybrid?


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2020)

I feel like I have ran monkeyballs or a cross with it..
I'll have to check some notes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Stop buying beans and get a press already...


Same. You got a set up in mind, Chronic? I've been eyeballing a few for months and but cant seem to commit to one.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 31, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4467966
> Test this out,then I may grab a few seeds from them...


Im gonna grab that hoe too I wanna see what she about


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 31, 2020)

Wow a sane thread what a wonderful thought lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2020)

4 phenos of Floozy,putting off the most amazing vanilla/gas smells,some more frosty than others.
One had lower balls,one has ugly buds/not photogenic, one likes to eat more than the rest..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. You got a set up in mind, Chronic? I've been eyeballing a few for months and but cant seem to commit to one.


No, I’m clueless and have no need for it at the moment anyways. I have time, but would like to keep it under a grand.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Any of our resident pollen chuckers here have any experience with Deep Chunk or Monkey Balls?
> 
> If yes, just wondering how they fared in your pollen chuck. Did they dominate the cross? Did you cross them to another IBL or a polyhybrid?


Everything I've read about deep chunk says it dominates. I ran a deep chunk x hashplant 13 cross from a buddy and I remember not being a fan of the terps, but can't remember them specifically. I don't know anything about MB.

Edit: it could have been hashplant13 x deep chunk. I'd have to pull out the pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2020)

So weird to see the high brix/salt excrement posts and pics. I woke up to this the other day when I peaked in my seedling tent.

Its Cannarados Grape Sundae. I start my seeds in Roots Original and once they're established I'll sometimes give them a mix of NFTG Gai Mania and Kraken. They'd gotten a feed of that the night before.

The plants seem to love it and it definitely boosts brix levels. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd run Nectar through bloom but holy hell, its a LOT of mixing.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks guys I am dropping a few of each tonight!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 1, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> So weird to see the high brix/salt excrement posts and pics. I woke up to this the other day when I peaked in my seedling tent.
> View attachment 4469640
> Its Cannarados Grape Sundae. I start my seeds in Roots Original and once they're established I'll sometimes give them a mix of NFTG Gai Mania and Kraken. They'd gotten a feed of that the night before.
> 
> The plants seem to love it and it definitely boosts brix levels. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd run Nectar through bloom but holy hell, its a LOT of mixing.


The cool factor in that is beating the shit out of my salts


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> The cool factor in that is beating the shit out of my salts


At first I thought it was just normal transpiration from leaves overlapping but the drops along the blades were so precise. It took me a minute to realize it was sap exudates. 

And hey, there's nothing wrong with salts, macs. You grow beautiful plants! 

I'm back to salts too. I tore my rooms down to do some maintenance and decided to start with fresh substrate and tossed my amended soil outside for the garden. The way I'm growing right now is so half ass, but I'm trying to use up bottles I've had on my shelves for too long. (No one needs 6 different kelp supplements, lol)


----------



## Houstini (Feb 2, 2020)

3 of my sour lime og x mimosa day 40


----------



## BigSco508 (Feb 2, 2020)

Houstini said:


> 3 of my sour lime og x mimosa day 40
> View attachment 4469852View attachment 4469853View attachment 4469854


Looks Tasty !


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> So weird to see the high brix/salt excrement posts and pics. I woke up to this the other day when I peaked in my seedling tent.
> View attachment 4469640
> Its Cannarados Grape Sundae. I start my seeds in Roots Original and once they're established I'll sometimes give them a mix of NFTG Gai Mania and Kraken. They'd gotten a feed of that the night before.
> 
> The plants seem to love it and it definitely boosts brix levels. If it wasn't such a PITA I'd run Nectar through bloom but holy hell, its a LOT of mixing.


Awesome example of guttation. I have never seen so much of it myself. Maybe one drop here or there.
Wow. Growing is fun.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 2, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> At first I thought it was just normal transpiration from leaves overlapping but the drops along the blades were so precise. It took me a minute to realize it was sap exudates.
> 
> And hey, there's nothing wrong with salts, macs. You grow beautiful plants!
> 
> I'm back to salts too. I tore my rooms down to do some maintenance and decided to start with fresh substrate and tossed my amended soil outside for the garden. The way I'm growing right now is so half ass, but I'm trying to use up bottles I've had on my shelves for too long. (No one needs 6 different kelp supplements, lol)


That comment was in reference to what gen and I were talking about with his salty pics. I really do want to get back to organics though. But I think it's gonna be a while yet I just committed myself to a new lineup for a while. Always good to have something to dream about though .


----------



## coppershot (Feb 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 4469647
> Thanks guys I am dropping a few of each tonight!


Dude the pics of Meltdown are fucking amazing. Sticky diamond dankness... nice haul!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude the pics of Meltdown are fucking amazing. Sticky diamond dankness... nice haul!


Yes they are! I keep going back to those pics. I'm full right now but soon as some space opens up I'm going on a hunt.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 2, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude the pics of Meltdown are fucking amazing. Sticky diamond dankness... nice haul!


My man those pics are epic. But for what it’s worth the fireballs bx is the one I am most excited about. I have run @genuity cut of fireballs many times the high is outstanding clear like a bell stone.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 2, 2020)

Got a male gorilla bubble (with veg frost) and a male dulce cherry punch to breed with. Took clones of females and flipped earlier this week.
Found solid girly drinks, dreamcookies, gorilla bubble bx3, and triangle kush Og phenos all with nice structure
Heres the thread if anyone wants to follow along.https://rollitup.org/t/follow-along-about-to-go-to-flower.1004462/
Been posting (nearly) daily pics since seed.
Fun to watch them grow like this


----------



## coppershot (Feb 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> My man those pics are epic. But for what it’s worth the fireballs bx is the one I am most excited about. I have run @genuity cut of fireballs many times the high is outstanding clear like a bell stone.


I think i will always have something from Gen in my room. I dont have Fireballs but i have run some of his stuff and still have some unopened stuff.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 3, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)-thank ya gen
Here's the meltdown (bob bitchen's beans) we found-thanks again bob


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2020)

Getting close on these (Crinkle cookies) 

Left side has a dry look to it...
Right side has a velvety smooth look to it..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 4, 2020)

One of my chucks. Lazer scout #1(antenna's super lazerlite x gps eaglescout) finally got a new pot. Should be flipping to flower in another week.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks!



Photo credit: @LubdaNugs


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 4, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> One of my chucks. Lazer scout #1(antenna's super lazerlite x gps eaglescout) finally got a new pot. Should be flipping to flower in another week.View attachment 4471422


Full moon coming up. Going to pop my Alien OG x Eagle Scout chucks and some Bodhi selections for outdoor this year.


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 4, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4471534
> Photo credit: @LubdaNugs


Looking forward to soaking a couple of these soon. Not sure if I can matchup to @LubdaNugs beauties!


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 4, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4471534
> Photo credit: @LubdaNugs


Hopefully you got some left when I got some extra cash in a couple weeks.. damn kids leave me with nothing lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 4, 2020)

Now can you kindly photoshop it to make it look worse..


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey all, it's been a while since I've been on the forums, but I'm glad to see some familiar names still kicking about, I had to take a break away from growing for a while. 
Anyway, 
I have quite a stash of seeds that I haven't nt been able to grow, and will now not get the chance to pop. 
I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where on the forums I could post to try and sell them? I don't want top dollar for em, just want them to be used really. 

I can post lists of strains/prices and pics if someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2020)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Hey all, it's been a while since I've been on the forums, but I'm glad to see some familiar names still kicking about, I had to take a break away from growing for a while.
> Anyway,
> I have quite a stash of seeds that I haven't nt been able to grow, and will now not get the chance to pop.
> I'm wondering if anyone can tell me where on the forums I could post to try and sell them? I don't want top dollar for em, just want them to be used really.
> ...


A site like strainly would be good for that for sure.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 5, 2020)

Im gonna have "Big timah timah , 40 widah" in my head all night now lol


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2020)

They did in fact beef up after crowning. Goofy Grape S1s.*Made from *Chuckers gear. Day 48.
Left side plant 1 will come down mańa.10%ambers 85%milky the rest clear.


Nugmeat all the way down


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 5, 2020)

Plant 2 right side.She still has maybe a week to go.Different bud expression much louder than plant 1 just not as "pretty".Can't get lifted off of "pretty" so I care not. Oh,she's much leafier as well.


Lower nugmeat.


My bad about the sideways pics.They were right side up in my camera.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 6, 2020)

Those look awesome. I’m going to pop mine later year. Hey @genuity , was your intent with goofy grape to make grape stomper og bx? That’s what I decipher based on the lineage


----------



## nc208 (Feb 6, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4471534
> Photo credit: @LubdaNugs


Which one is this?? Old hoe?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)-her nickname is "ice ice baby"


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Which one is this?? Old hoe?


That one is Honey Sundae 

92OG just left the male room


She had good sexy time with that Floozy male..
92OG x Floozy = Old hoe


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Side chick (chuckers gear)-her nickname is "ice ice baby


That is shit is fire as fuck. Awesome job.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2020)

coppershot said:


> That is shit is fire as fuck. Awesome job.


Thank ya copper-so far she checks alot of boxes I look for
Vigor,frost,structure & clones well-next up smoke test


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Those look awesome. I’m going to pop mine later year. Hey @genuity , was your intent with goofy grape to make grape stomper og bx? That’s what I decipher based on the lineage


No intentions, but now that you say it & I look back at it..
It could be viewed as that.

The first time I grew (grape stomper og) I did not like it,but m4k loved it..


----------



## Houstini (Feb 6, 2020)

I know there’s probably a thread on RIU somewhere, but I know there’s people in here with experience.
Took some clones at 2 weeks into flower and have been trying to get them to reveg under 24h. Quite a few are showing new branching, but They seem to be flowering as well and throwing pistils on the tops. They went into 1 gallon pots 1/22/20. Do I just need to be patient? Any suggestions for a successful reveg would be appreciated. The mommas are at day 45 and some are promising outdoor keepers. 3 of 15 acting similar


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I know there’s probably a thread on RIU somewhere, but I know there’s people in here with experience.
> Took some clones at 2 weeks into flower and have been trying to get them to reveg under 24h. Quite a few are showing new branching, but They seem to be flowering as well and throwing pistils on the tops. They went into 1 gallon pots 1/22/20. Do I just need to be patient? Any suggestions for a successful reveg would be appreciated. The mommas are at day 45 and some are promising outdoor keepers. View attachment 4473657View attachment 4473658View attachment 4473659


Just give her more time,she looks right on track.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 7, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I know there’s probably a thread on RIU somewhere, but I know there’s people in here with experience.
> Took some clones at 2 weeks into flower and have been trying to get them to reveg under 24h. Quite a few are showing new branching, but They seem to be flowering as well and throwing pistils on the tops. They went into 1 gallon pots 1/22/20. Do I just need to be patient? Any suggestions for a successful reveg would be appreciated. The mommas are at day 45 and some are promising outdoor keepers. 3 of 15 acting similar
> 
> View attachment 4473657View attachment 4473658View attachment 4473659


They are revegging they grow really weird at first. Personally after growing a revegged plant i wont do it again. Ended up with a bunch of very thin branches and a good bit of popcorn buds. I did mine indoors though. May be good for outdoor but indoor. Nah


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Feb 7, 2020)

genuity said:


>


Beautiful nugs they look rock hard


----------



## Houstini (Feb 7, 2020)

3 phenoes of strawberry cough x mimosa @day 46


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2020)

Houstini said:


> 3 phenoes of strawberry cough x mimosa @day 46View attachment 4474298View attachment 4474299View attachment 4474300


That sounds delicious, is it more strawberry type terps,or Orange?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> That sounds delicious, is it more strawberry type terps,or Orange?


One is very strawberry sweet citrus with a nice funk, other 2 are more orange


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue dream day... nice chill & clear


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Feb 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> Blue dream day... nice chill & clear
> View attachment 4475452


That looks incredible


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2020)

__





P.O.T.M(february)


You guys/gals know how these go,post your pics,we will have open voting at the end of the month. Winner gets a pack of seeds(chuckers paradise genetics) & a gift box. Best of luck to all..



www.rollitup.org





Go head and post that nug you been drooling over,for a shot at a nice prize.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey guys...what do you guys find influences the length of flowering, male or female? I seem to be thinking it would be the male genes but i could be wrong. 
@genuity damn i'm high can't think of anyone else to tag...


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 10, 2020)

Red Headed Stranger x Cookies N Chem by @SSGrower 52 days since flipped.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 10, 2020)

Honey Sundae dry night shots.
#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Hey guys...what do you guys find influences the length of flowering, male or female? I seem to be thinking it would be the male genes but i could be wrong.
> @genuity damn i'm high can't think of anyone else to tag...


Both have a part.

My. Self,I like to put my trust in the (females) a strong female will make most males "act right"


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

As a chucker, I just try for a strong and vigorous boy. A breeder with many males and males over generations may have “markers” that might indicate this or that potential. Things folks like I may totally dismiss.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2020)

*crinkle cookies*
(Legend"crinkle x dessert breath)>>>[Dessert breath](cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 11, 2020)

Wanted to share-bought myself this tray-I dont buy myself much (teenage kids & wife) except beans & so happy I got this-craftmanship is outstanding 
Leafandwood- @BigCityGrow thank you again


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Wanted to share-bought myself this tray-I dont buy myself much (teenage kids & wife) except beans & so happy I got this-craftmanship is outstanding
> Leafandwood- @BigCityGrow thank you again View attachment 4476952View attachment 4476953View attachment 4476954


What is it?
Also, what is Foo, and how do you Fight it?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> What is it?
> Also, what is Foo, and how do you Fight it?


It's a dope ass custom made rolling tray-ive been using album covers,magazines,etc & for yrs then found leaf&wood-its Brazilian cherry & white rift oak
I fight foo w/suds & buds amigo


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> *crinkle cookies*
> (Legend"crinkle x dessert breath)>>>[Dessert breath](cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 4476862View attachment 4476864


What’s the high like?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 11, 2020)

South beach breeze by @C-theGrower


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> What’s the high like?


Right now,with no cure,just coming up on 2 weeks hang dry.. they are potent & delivers a wave of face pressure,that stuns you.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> Right now,with no cure,just coming up on 2 weeks hang dry.. they are potent & delivers a wave of face pressure,that stuns you.


I only ask because I been getting anxiety from my more potent strains . I am looking for some body high non anxiety strains . 
I imagine have 3 kids plays into the anxiety factor....
“Stuns you! “ like woah


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I only ask because I been getting anxiety from my more potent strains . I am looking for some body high non anxiety strains .
> I imagine have 3 kids plays into the anxiety factor....
> “Stuns you! “ like woah


I with ya..


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2020)

genuity said:


> *crinkle cookies*
> (Legend"crinkle x dessert breath)>>>[Dessert breath](cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart)
> View attachment 4476862View attachment 4476864


Yea gen you got you a winner right there bro. What’s the flavor profile like on her.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea gen you got you a winner right there bro. What’s the flavor profile like on her.


Both have legend flavors,kushy funk,the purple one has a bit of something that triggers wet mouth.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2020)

Ended up 1/5 females from my Space Monkey F2s but the one is very happy. Displaying wide leaves and I think it will be a rangy Indica pheno, interesting. 9 days 10 1/2 on 13 1/2 off.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2020)

genuity said:


> Both have legend flavors,kushy funk,the purple one has a bit of something that triggers wet mouth.


Man that sounds like that sour dubb shit.. I can’t wait to see what you get when you take that male to cereal milk!!


----------



## Kushash (Feb 12, 2020)

Two week update.


----------



## genuity (Feb 12, 2020)

Why you Gelly / Gello


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2020)

Perhaps a helpful bit: I germ tested several crosses two weeks ago. Most did fine, but there were a couple of losers. I tossed an entire sack of Hibernate f3, based on a one out of ten after 7 days. I was also going to toss the recently chopped Black Mamba f2s after none popped in a week, but I got distracted and forgot about them. It's been two weeks; the others seeds that were soaked at the same time, are well along in the seedlings stage - and guess who shows up?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 12, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Wanted to share-bought myself this tray-I dont buy myself much (teenage kids & wife) except beans & so happy I got this-craftmanship is outstanding
> Leafandwood- @BigCityGrow thank you again View attachment 4476952View attachment 4476953View attachment 4476954


Wow that was fast.I was lurking the thread dude started and saw you interested in them. That is nice.He does great work.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2020)

Houstini said:


> 3 phenoes of strawberry cough x mimosa


3 looks frosty. Nice cross!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 12, 2020)

Aloha grape stomper x grease monkey second run at chop time


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wow that was fast.I was lurking the thread dude started and saw you interested in them. That is nice.He does great work.


Thanks amigo-iam really diggin it-super fast as well-sent an email & got the ball rollin
Leaf&wood have been awesome & the woodwork is top notch


----------



## klx (Feb 13, 2020)

Latest round of Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape into jars. Baby poo grape terps


----------



## led1k (Feb 13, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Aloha grape stomper x grease monkey second run at chop timeView attachment 4477987View attachment 4477989


FFFFFFFrosty! Covered in trichs. Zoomed in to drool.


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 13, 2020)

Intersex notice to anyone who has my cookies and chem f3's and f1 crosses.

Obviously it's not the healthiest of plants, I have been struggling with a bad batch of recycled soil. This plant got basically a bare root transplant after pruning about 1/2 the roots in an effort to save it, it was placed into flower shortly after that.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2020)

Did a few changes, getting ready for that new stuff...


Most of my older stock is about gone..

Buy 2 packs @ $75
Buy 3 packs @ $105
South beach breeze 
Girly drinks 
Honey Sundae 
Dulce cherry punch f2 
Goofy grape
Crinkle cookies


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Did a few changes, getting ready for that new stuff...
> View attachment 4478492
> 
> Most of my older stock is about gone..
> ...


What would you consider the most potent out of this group? I want couch lock room lock house lock I want all the locks!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> What would you consider the most potent out of this group? I want couch lock room lock house lock I want all the locks!!


Crinkle cookies


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Crinkle cookies


Thanks for the info


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Did a few changes, getting ready for that new stuff...
> View attachment 4478492
> 
> Most of my older stock is about gone..
> ...


Prices like that can't possibly be good for the industry !️‍


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 13, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Prices like that can't possibly be good for the industry !️‍


....at least not so much for those that over charge on name alone haha


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 13, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)-lookin like a "dd " cup


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 13, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Intersex notice to anyone who has my cookies and chem f3's and f1 crosses.
> View attachment 4478449View attachment 4478451View attachment 4478452
> Obviously it's not the healthiest of plants, I have been struggling with a bad batch of recycled soil. This plant got basically a bare root transplant after pruning about 1/2 the roots in an effort to save it, it was placed into flower shortly after that.


Shoot man, I’ve been growing some out with solid results so far and I’m a noob who definitely puts a little stress on the ladies. I‘ll keep my eyes pealed just the same.


----------



## genuity (Feb 13, 2020)

Dropped 50 fresh (Gello x Floozy) 

38 are up and happy,testing starts......


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Dropped 50 fresh (Gello x Floozy)
> View attachment 4479055
> 38 are up and happy,testing starts......


The moment I’ve been waiting for!!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 13, 2020)

Just got a surprise package from my good buddy. He makes seeds in the spring and grows summer outdoor from what he thinks is promising based on how the moms were for pest and mold resistance, he’s inland and high desert and I’m coastal valley but latitude is similar so finishing times can be compared accurately. So thankful to have friends like this, the bubblegum, sage and bash are all f2s.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

Wake n bake-even though they say "I dont want anything " you chuckers go get them ladies something for vday


----------



## SSGrower (Feb 14, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> Shoot man, I’ve been growing some out with solid results so far and I’m a noob who definitely puts a little stress on the ladies. I‘ll keep my eyes pealed just the same.


IIRC you only have the crosses going rhs & c99xhh?
Mostly I am concerened about what I believe is evidince poly recessive genetics play a role in plant sex that seems to be showing in the CnC f3's.
All that aside, your plants are living in a country club compared to these.


DCP, 2x HoneySundae and a choc trips. Sorry @genuity and @Schwaggy P but I'll get it straight. Going through a bit of a rebirthing process, gonna do my take on @HydroRed 's flood and drain.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

1 Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 at 59 days average size with bigger than average buds of outstanding density and exceptional tricycle coverage.
Smells sour and fruity and also a chemical acridness. Trichs are 20% clear 50% cloudy and 30% amber with no clear/brown center. Bud leaves are nearly all amber, still throwing substantial white pistils. Greenpoint stuff famous for that.

2 Bing x California Cannon 35 days and one bigger than average, nice branching for training. Buds tending toward long and narrow as are the leaves. Very strong frame. Lavender and fruit smells right now, average trichs so far.

5 Sleeskunk f2 just into flower tent from very potent Indica mom and big fast daddy. Could have 5 phenos, lots of different leaves, size and growth patterns.#


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2020)

This Floozy is smelling extremely delicious 

They all look good,the back right one has a normal look to her.


Most got some legs on them(stretch) but fill in with plump lime green nugs.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> This Floozy is smelling extremely delicious
> View attachment 4479526View attachment 4479528View attachment 4479530
> They all look good,the back right one has a normal look to her.
> View attachment 4479541
> ...


Damn dude!!!! Purdy


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


>


For the other point of view, check out 10 CC "Modern Man Blues".
"She's gone ! [no more spending my money]
She's gone gone gone [ I can swing with my honey]
She's gone ! I'm so glad that woman's gone. "

Happy Valentines !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> For the other point of view, check out 10 CC "Modern Man Blues".
> "She's gone ! [no more spending my money]
> She's gone gone gone [ I can swing with my honey]
> She's gone ! I'm so glad that woman's gone. "
> ...


This is the other side of the coin amigo-jus checked out that jam-
10cc sounds lil like steely Dan to me


----------



## Dankman_420 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2020)

We lost a legend.
Subcool was my OG mentor. God must have needed a weed nerd.



This was the day I picked up my TGA seeds at the first LA Cup.  Farmer John 420 got me faced. Sub gave me a handful of Vortex (gave me amnesia).

Love you brother!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2020)

@genuity - Please post those awesome seed pics on the Seed Pic thread!
The link is in my sig.

Thanks!
Mo


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @genuity - Please post those awesome seed pics on the Seed Pic thread!
> The link is in my sig.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mo


You know it..

Chopping some chucks now.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

H


Mohican said:


> We lost a legend.
> Subcool was my OG mentor. God must have needed a weed nerd.
> 
> View attachment 4481080
> ...


ow old
Is that pic mo?


----------



## mindriot (Feb 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> We lost a legend.
> Subcool was my OG mentor. God must have needed a weed nerd.
> 
> View attachment 4481080
> ...



Rest in Peace....

Just finished a round of Vortex.. really nice strain


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2020)

Pic is from February 2013


----------



## Houstini (Feb 16, 2020)

Day 56 - sour lime og x mimosa. They’ll get the chop next weekend, trichomes solid milky. Smells are lime and rotten fruit with heavy sweetness.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2020)

This cultivar/pheno/plant/whatevertheefucc of Floozy is badass..

That male better bring the heat


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## 18six50 (Feb 17, 2020)

18six50 said:


> View attachment 4482284View attachment 4482285


The top bud is a GG4/Posen and the bottom picture is star pupil/illuminati stardog. I took a clone of the pupildog hit it with silver and that's what the seeds in the GG4 cross in the first pic came from. I'll have pics of the plants from the seeds in the top bud soon.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> This Floozy is smelling extremely delicious
> View attachment 4479526View attachment 4479528View attachment 4479530
> They all look good,the back right one has a normal look to her.
> View attachment 4479541
> ...


Nice


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 18, 2020)

fem the floozy's.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 18, 2020)

If I find a rest in peace worth keeping ill hunt a male from my race fuel pack, cross them, and name it Earnhardt. Just because I like the name... And also because I love Oh Jeee


----------



## Joedank (Feb 18, 2020)

Week one flower ( Cuts taken ) Cherry pie breath @genuity , sfv x lemcooks ; sour am haze x lemcooks (my chucks)

Meltdown , chix dinner @BobBitchen 
Fireball bx , side chick, fire n desire @BobBitchen X @genuity , 
88ghp (synergy genetics)...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 19, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)-this gal is 6ft tall


----------



## genuity (Feb 19, 2020)

Double up mints x Dulce cherry punch
Sour D x the cube
Fookies


I need to top them...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2020)

Love the avatar!


----------



## Kushash (Feb 19, 2020)

49 days from flip.
Might be 4 or 5 weeks left till chop.

A bit of a PH problem early in the grow, not sure if the leaf edges are burnt and lifted from that or if it's a bit of nute burn from top dressings more recently. The leaves have a look of it being heat and or light stressed but I'm not sure it's related to that this grow or if it was related to the PH, could be both IDK. 
A different set of clones developed a calcium deficiency from the low PH. Necrotic spots on middle fan leaves it appears to have stopped or at least slowed down since liming the soil and if I recall I may have broke out the cal/mag + for a couple of waterings at that time about 8 or 9 weeks ago while in veg.
Hopefully I can keep those leaves in check for a few weeks.
Would have liked to have had these in 5 gallon pots instead of the 3 gallon they are in, a lot was off this grow.

Managed to catch a decent picture without the flash today, normaly I'm to shaky with the camera to get a good pic without the flash.
Two different plants 1st picture with no flash.

Happy Growing!


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 20, 2020)

Just threw my first chuck into flower. Arise x Slymeball. She’ll perk up


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2020)

Fookies @BobBitchen


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 20, 2020)

sundae driver from 12/12 from seed breakcheck and humboldt headband on the right maybe I’ll add some crimson clover to these


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> View attachment 4484688View attachment 4484689


Man,best logo in the game


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Double up mints x Dulce cherry punch
> Sour D x the cube
> Fookies
> View attachment 4483423
> ...


is that sour D X the cube from kwik seeds? I was looking at their CuRi(Sour D X cube) and Freisland


----------



## genuity (Feb 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> is that sour D X the cube from kwik seeds? I was looking at their CuRi(Sour D X cube) and Freisland


This one is by (beyond top shelf) I believe.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> This one is by (beyond top shelf) I believe.


nice, it looks like they use the ecsd cut in theirs. the kwik seeds one uses some french rezdog ibl cut, looks super kills. sucks they're in europe!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> Man,best logo in the game


I’d prefer the seeds to be good than the logo tbh....so you’re winning compared to quite a few these days with some badass logos and some boofcrete type flowers.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

My own Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 down at 66 days slightly bigger than average with nice mid-size buds on the LSTed girl. Lots of buds and very hard. Leans slightly to narrow leaves and lots of purple and yellow coming on.
Very heavy fuel and oily rag smell. Some black pepper. Very strong smelling at chop.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

Trichs about a third each cloudy, clear and amber, nice thick coverage.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> nice, it looks like they use the ecsd cut in theirs. the kwik seeds one uses some french rezdog ibl cut, looks super kills. sucks they're in europe!


It's crazy how that happens,I do like the look of that kwik seeds one tho.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> It's crazy how that happens,I do like the look of that kwik seeds one tho.


Yeah I was surprised to hear someone else has such a similar X. I'm stoked to see how yours turn out for sure!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2020)

Here is a bridezilla x sin city juice mom I hit with male Martian monkey pollen. I made the bridezilla x scj last spring. The Martian monkey some of you know came from @Afgan King


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2020)

The Martian monkey is a great plant here is a female I have going now


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2020)

Sour lime og x mimosa 7.5 week sample trimmed up after a 3 day dry


----------



## Houstini (Feb 21, 2020)

not the pheno of the previous bud, but another SLOG X Mimosa. More sour leaning, gassy as hell!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 22, 2020)

My favorite labels:


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 22, 2020)

This is the offspring of the two pics I posted earlier. It's a PupilStardogXGG4Posen, turned out nice, it's still got a couple weeks to go, it's looking kind of lavender and it's smells strong, chunky buds! I'm glad it turned out because I pollinated the living hell out of that GG4P and got hundreds of seeds. Wish I could do a big run and pick a one out a hundred pheno out of this bunch, but I'm limited to 12 so... It is what it is.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 22, 2020)

A couple weeks ago while culling males I noticed one had a seriously notable stank. It was a Chem D x (Chem 91 x Tres Dawg) from TD. The other males were similar but this one stood out. I flipped the one female and don't really wanna commit to F2s right now but I'm gonna collect the pollen anyway. 
This is one of those times where I wish we had a smell app


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

Black Gold from Greenpoint had 91 Skunk VA mom and I am in fact smoking Black Gold f2 right now. My first from GP years ago and one of my top 5 since 1969!


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 23, 2020)

Treasure hunt today, lol. S1's Amazing how many seeds can come out of one little bud.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 23, 2020)

This is Posen weed, the outdoor is a Posen/Cannabaizine cross the indoor is the 100% Posen, which is what I normally grow outdoors. It's a "regular" strain, it's been back-crossed a dozen times and is stable. not as chunky as the GG4 that I crossed it with in the pics above but it's an old strain (mid 90's) with the biggest nose around, it's always the smelliest in the house, just smells like flowers, roses maybe, it tastes sweet, with some pine and a hint of pepper. I'm not actually sure the GG4 used in the above cross is actually GG4 that I used, it's buds were SOLID almost too solid if you know what I mean, hard buds, but it didn't grow tall and lanky so I'm guessing it was actually a cross. It came as a clone here in Mi. I would have had a bunch of other strains to show off as well but seed ordering SNAFU last year so I only have a few strains going right now. The pupildog, bubba sis, and some of my own chucks. I've got a pupil/posen to show off when I can get too it. That's a beauty too.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 23, 2020)

18six50 said:


> This is Posen weed, the outdoor is a Posen/Cannabaizine cross the indoor is the 100% Posen, which is what I normally grow outdoors. It's a "regular" strain, it's been back-crossed a dozen times and is stable. not as chunky as the GG4 that I crossed it with in the pics above but it's an old strain (mid 90's) with the biggest nose around, it's always the smelliest in the house, just smells like flowers, roses maybe, it tastes sweet, with some pine and a hint of pepper. I'm not actually sure the GG4 used in the above cross is actually GG4 that I used, it's buds were SOLID almost too solid if you know what I mean, hard buds, but it didn't grow tall and lanky so I'm guessing it was actually a cross. It came as a clone here in Mi. I would have had a bunch of other strains to show off as well but seed ordering SNAFU last year so I only have a few strains going right now. The pupildog, bubba sis, and some of my own chucks. I've got a pupil/posen to show off when I can get too it. That's a beauty too.
> View attachment 4487486
> View attachment 4487481View attachment 4487484


Nice work


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 23, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Nice work


Thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2020)

2 confirmed Sleeskunk F2 girls and they are the biggest of 4 remaining, will up pot to 6 quart waste baskets today. Both leaning Sativa and look similar to Peak Seeds BC Sweet Skunk. These smell like lemon already.

Chopped 1 Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 at 65 days last Thursday, drying now and all about fuel anf oil smells and buds 7/10 for density. Nice size and killer genetics.

2 Bing(Bodhi) x California Cannon more Sativa than Indica looking with 5/10 density on buds. Extremely loud fruit and cedar and bigger than average. Touch anywhere and it stinks and gets fingers sticky fast. Did not expect these to display so much Sativa. Slightly smaller one a bit frostier and tighter. Naming it “Bing Bang”.

1 Space Monkey f2 3weeks today with extreme frost for now, getting Cedar/pine smells already.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2020)

Big Bad Wolf x (Blissful Wizard) - Blissful Wizard 32 according to cookiemaine.
The first smells of cookies and the second is like Chemdog D, but with more skunks butthole.
I think I found the Roadkill Skunk.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 25, 2020)

Gotta love the butthole terps


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Gotta love the butthole terps


Skunky butthole terps, mind you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf x (Blissful Wizard) - Blissful Wizard 32 according to cookiemaine.
> The first smells of cookies and the second is like Chemdog D, but with more skunks butthole.
> I think I found the Roadkill Skunk.
> View attachment 4488713View attachment 4488714


That last pic looks somewhat like my old skunk #1 but it's been 16 years since I've seen it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That last pic looks somewhat like my old skunk #1 but it's been 16 years since I've seen it.


I see the similarity. I grew SK#1 in 94 and she had the high calyx to leaf ratio like this. My Sk#1 were rather small, which may have been grower error and she was a spider mite magnet.
She is definitely structured like the Big Bad Wolf
(Chem d x chem 91) with higher calyx to leaf ratio, less frost than the Bwiz and looks like she will run a bit longer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I see the similarity. I grew SK#1 in 94 and she had the high calyx to leaf ratio like this. My Sk#1 were rather small, which may have been grower error and she was a spider mite magnet.
> She is definitely structured like the Big Bad Wolf
> (Chem d x chem 91) with higher calyx to leaf ratio, less frost than the Bwiz and looks like she will run a bit longer.


Crazy about the mites, mine were the opposite. My buddy ended up with mites from putting in house plants with his bud plants. He had several sk1 plants going and a couple blueberry and the bb was covered and the sk1 didnt have shit for mites. 

He actually left the bb in the room so the other plants could finish flower, fucking mites never left them alone till they finally killed the bb. Then all his other shit got devoured by the mite borg.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Crazy about the mites, mine were the opposite. My buddy ended up with mites from putting in house plants with his bud plants. He had several sk1 plants going and a couple blueberry and the bb was covered and the sk1 didnt have shit for mites.
> 
> He actually left the bb in the room so the other plants could finish flower, fucking mites never left them alone till they finally killed the bb. Then all his other shit got devoured by the mite borg.


Everytime I've had mites they favor a certain plant or certain couple plants. Gotta be a flavor thing huh?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Everytime I've had mites they favor a certain plant or certain couple plants. Gotta be a flavor thing huh?


Knock on wood I only got them once, and it was from that same dude. Just going to his spot was enough for them bastards to hop a ride to my garden. 

I bombed the with the old school TR bombs that actually worked. Then sprayed and dipped everything in neem. 

But from what I seen at my buddy's, they loved that old school cut of bb as much as I did, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2020)

Za


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Knock on wood I only got them once, and it was from that same dude. Just going to his spot was enough for them bastards to hop a ride to my garden.
> 
> I bombed the with the old school TR bombs that actually worked. Then sprayed and dipped everything in neem.
> 
> But from what I seen at my buddy's, they loved that old school cut of bb as much as I did, lol.


I had NL5 and Silver Haze running with them and while they all had mites, the Sk1 would be tented over with webs, while the others would have light to moderate damage.
I would get bad mite infestations every spring back then, living in Seattle.
I lived next to the city tree nursery for the parks department and I think they would crawl over into my basement from there when it warmed up.
I would do a complete teardown, torch and replant each summer, then be good till the next spring.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Knock on wood I only got them once, and it was from that same dude. Just going to his spot was enough for them bastards to hop a ride to my garden.
> 
> I bombed the with the old school TR bombs that actually worked. Then sprayed and dipped everything in neem.
> 
> But from what I seen at my buddy's, they loved that old school cut of bb as much as I did, lol.


Ya they're all over where I live. If you grow outside you're probably going to see them. You bring plants in from outside, well you get it. Hot, arid, high mountain desert climate. I do know they favor certain plants, not real sure what it is though lol.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Za
> I had NL5 and Silver Haze running with them and while they all had mites, the Sk1 would be tented over with webs, while the others would have light to moderate damage.
> I would get bad mite infestations every spring back then, living in Seattle.
> I lived next to the city tree nursery for the parks department and I think they would crawl over into my basement from there when it warmed up.
> I would do a complete teardown, torch and replant each summer, then be good till the next spring.


I noticed when I was up north mites are all over, like on everything outdoors lol


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 25, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I noticed when I was up north mites are all over, like on everything outdoors lol


----------



## Kushash (Feb 25, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Everytime I've had mites they favor a certain plant or certain couple plants. Gotta be a flavor thing huh?


Spider mites will choose the plant that is tastiest if they have a choice. The weakest plant or the most stressed would be chosen over a plant next to it that is healthy or has better genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2020)

Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard 32 at about 3 weeks flower.
I have seeds from a couple phenos of Killer A5 Haze. From Haze to Malawi
This one was from a Haze leaning female and so far it looks as if these offspring will be as well.
Check out the internode spacing.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 25, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Spider mites will choose the plant that is tastiest if they have a choice. The weakest plant or the most stressed would be chosen over a plant next to it that is healthy or has better genetics.


Makes sense and jibes with what I've seen for sure.


----------



## Kushash (Feb 26, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Makes sense and jibes with what I've seen for sure.


If I was asked to provide a link I could find a couple of good edu links.

For what is below I'm not sure I can find where I read this it may have been that book about how plants feel hear and see lol if you guys know the book. 

Anyway it can be compared to the animal world of natural selection.
Just like the big cat will catch the weakest or least smart prey in the herd and the rest pass on their genes.
Spider mites will attack the least healthy and tastiest plant allowing the other plants with stronger genetics to pass on their genes, natural selection.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 26, 2020)

Kushash said:


> If I was asked to provide a link I could find a couple of good edu links.
> 
> For what is below I'm not sure I can find where I read this it may have been that book about how plants feel hear and see lol if you guys know the book.
> 
> ...


Totally makes sense lol. That's the way everything in nature works. Thanks for breaking it down amigo


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2020)

Cut the top 24” of 2 sour lime og x mimosa day 63. 
#2

#6


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2020)

Skunk smell

Street weed(super lemon skunk) smells like cheese

Grown by me
Gello(foul skunk..very loud at harvest)
Floozy(2 of the 4 that are dry smell like some putrid skunk)

Gello is getting dropped,her smell at harvest is to much(it screams "hey,im growing weeds")


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 26, 2020)

A few more days and I'll have a buttload of this (Chem D (91xTres Dawg)) pollen.


----------



## 18six50 (Feb 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That last pic looks somewhat like my old skunk #1 but it's been 16 years since I've seen it.


The color is right and the leaves look similar, outdoors the SK#1 would get extra leafelets sometimes 15 or 13 something like that, big leaves and green, green bud. Although I could never say for absolute sure if I ever ran the totally legit plant. Picked up mine in seed form in Buffalo visiting a friend, the guys plants were in high times, they were epic and so was the weed, He showed me a tape of himself in his garden, very cool, so I traded him some Purple Indica/Durban, new seeds and weed for both of us, Yeah buddy! Even then he was running His F2 or F3's who knows. Still it was one great plant, even in a little bit watered down form, this was around 93 or something like that, I'd come back to Michigan from Santa Cruz with the indica and durban seeds. That Purple Indica out there was the bomb, I don't know if that's what they are now calling Medicino Purps or what it was, it was blowing everything else away, even the humbolt skunk for a while. (fucking stoned and rambling)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 27, 2020)

Howdy Folks. Its been a wee while, been sick, wasn't growing for about a year, but happy to say I have the grow going, I had 3 Dessertbreath x Mimosa, 3 Honeystomper x Mimosa. With 3 H.S #2 a few weeks behind. I sexed the first 6 and got 1 female D.B x M. I was due some males out the seeds tbo but glad I popped a few Honeystomper #2's as a back up. The H.Stompers are still small seedlings, so I kept a nice looking D.B x M Male in with the lone Female to make some f2's. 

Just glad to get the grow back


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2020)

greenjambo said:


> Howdy Folks. Its been a wee while, been sick, wasn't growing for about a year, but happy to say I have the grow going, I had 3 Dessertbreath x Mimosa, 3 Honeystomper x Mimosa. With 3 H.S #2 a few weeks behind. I sexed the first 6 and got 1 female D.B x M. I was due some males out the seeds tbo but glad I popped a few Honeystomper #2's as a back up. The H.Stompers are still small seedlings, so I kept a nice looking D.B x M Male in with the lone Female to make some f2's.
> 
> Just glad to get the grow back


Good to see ya buddy


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2020)

Astrolite (Sour D x the cube) 

2 females so far,smells in veg are nice..
Compact veg growth,short stocky plants,about to get put in 5gal pots of organic matter.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2020)

Wake n bake w/lil nug of side chick(chuckers gear)-i like to take a nug a week before I chop then smoke on that nug as iam taking down the plant-nug was taken day 60
Didn't top her (idk why I didn't I top everything) so huge top cola
But the rest kinda grew "og" ish
Long spacing between nodes w/meat balls occasionally on the stem 
When I cut this nug up it was so soft & velvety (had a mothers milk cut like this)
Nose & taste is gas & leather
Pretty good effect cuz iam rambling


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> Did a few changes, getting ready for that new stuff...


I noticed the site earlier today. It kicked me up the rear n got me to log on tbo, my ' Heed's been up my Arse ' as we say. I was going to pop in with some snaps once things start changing, I lost everything just before Christmas there but I fortunately kept some seed with my brother to get back up.
I'll get a couple shots of the 2 D.B x M im going to let breed. 

Good to be back buddy


----------



## chiefer888 (Feb 27, 2020)

Sour Tangie F2 @THT 

Blood Orange x Sour Tangie @THT 

Cindy Haze Cream @SSGrower 

Red Headed Stranger X CNC @SSGrower


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2020)

Getting close to transplant time on these (GCM)

Killed a few,now to look for some females..


----------



## Houstini (Feb 27, 2020)

Broke down and ordered silver nitrate and sodium thiosulfate. Gonna do a reversal for outdoor selective pollination this summer!


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 28, 2020)

So here's the pair of Dessertbreath X Mimosa I'm going to leave to breed.
Female ( fimmed up top help bush up ) I just took the bottom 2 branches to clone. Wasn't going to but you know what happens if you dont and Re-Vegging is'nt fun
-

Male ( topped to b kept small )
-

3 honey stomper #2

I got a clone from my bro, can't remember ( sherb tree ) I think. Just getting back into Veg.View attachment 4491206
View attachment 4491206


----------



## Kushash (Feb 28, 2020)

The two different clones shown will be ran again next grow.
These struggled with a poor soil mix and other issues, I have a feeling the root system is not well developed.
The soil I'll be using next grow is being tested now on house plants and vegetables.
I'll start a journal next grow.
Along with running a few different strains next grow I look forward to giving these another run with a better veg and bigger pots.
58 Days from flip. Happy Growing! 




This one is quite dense.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Astrolite (Sour D x the cube)
> View attachment 4490432
> 2 females so far,smells in veg are nice..
> Compact veg growth,short stocky plants,about to get put in 5gal pots of organic matter.


You bought a pack of the cube?


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> You bought a pack of the cube?


Na,this is a cross made by (beyond top shelf) I believe. 
Do you know the cubes growth?


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Na,this is a cross made by (beyond top shelf) I believe.
> Do you know the cubes growth?


Oh ok, I thought was the the cube by exotic genetix, which is supposed to be pure starfighter. Most expensive pack of seeds I ever bought. I don’t remember hearing about anyone else on here grabbing a pack, that’s why I asked. Exotic’s cube grows very short and stout, and is very, very slow in veg. I only ran two females, they both grew similar. One day I’ll get back into them, my seed collection is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 29, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Oh ok, I thought was the the cube by exotic genetix, which is supposed to be pure starfighter. Most expensive pack of seeds I ever bought. I don’t remember hearing about anyone else on here grabbing a pack, that’s why I asked. Exotic’s cube grows very short and stout, and is very, very slow in veg. I only ran two females, they both grew similar. One day I’ll get back into them, my seed collection is beyond ridiculous.


A growmie of mine picked up a clone of The Cube a few months ago along with the Ohio Death Star. We did a swap and he gave me some bare cuts of DS but I wish I'd had gone for The Cube instead.
It just seems like a great cut to work with.
If you decide to work with your pack please update. I've always loved anything Starfighter.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> A growmie of picked up a clone of The Cube a few months ago along with the Ohio Death Star. We did a swap and he gave me some bare cuts of DS but I wish I'd had gone for The Cube instead.
> It just seems like a great cut to work with.
> If you decide to work with your pack please update. I've always loved anything Starfighter.


My intention was to immediately make more seeds, but the males didn’t pass the small pot challenge, and autoflowered. I tried to hit it with my kushmints x animal cookies bx2 pollen, but I had left the pollen out of the fridge for a day and I think it went bad. That male was OGKB dom and grew at exactly the same rate as the cube, so it seemed like a perfect match of inbred plants to get some hybrid vigor. Really bummed about that one, it may have been my only shot at that cross. I’ve made plenty of poly crosses, that seemed like a chance at a true F1.


----------



## Dankman_420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here's my Chernobyl slymer pheno fully pollinated by another Chernobyl


----------



## Dankman_420 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here's my Chernobyl pheno #2 also fully pollinated by another Chernobyl 



I also did some single branch pollination on these strains 

501st OG
Whitewalker kush
Rare darkness
24k gold


----------



## genuity (Feb 29, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Oh ok, I thought was the the cube by exotic genetix, which is supposed to be pure starfighter. Most expensive pack of seeds I ever bought. I don’t remember hearing about anyone else on here grabbing a pack, that’s why I asked. Exotic’s cube grows very short and stout, and is very, very slow in veg. I only ran two females, they both grew similar. One day I’ll get back into them, my seed collection is beyond ridiculous.


Good information, cause that is how these are growing..

What's crazy is the fire I don't know I have..

Star truffle f1(depth charge seeds)
[Star fighter f1 x white cherry truffle]

Miami's smogbox f1(Double eye Gemini) 
[Miami heat x the cube f2]

Mothers box f1(Double eye Gemini) 
[Pre 88 skunk x the cube f2]

Upgrading the "boy's room"


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

Romulan Dawg x Blissful Wizard 32 @ day 56
Super funky tropical fruit smells.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

Black D x Blissful Wizard 32 @ day 56
Smells sweet and grapey like the Mendo Purps


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

Blissful Wizard 32 f2 @ day 56
Smell like sugar cookies


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

Some Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard 32 @ day 56


----------



## Houstini (Feb 29, 2020)

Strawberry cough x mimosa my buddy made 1 of 4


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Houstini (Mar 1, 2020)

Another strawberry cough x mimosa


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Strawberry cough x mimosa my buddy made 1 of 4
> View attachment 4492727


Looks like that one leans towards the Cough. Those fans look just like the Kushman cut.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 1, 2020)

Blackmarketsmatter


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Blackmarketsmatter View attachment 4493502


Haven't seen one of them in a minute lol


----------



## Houstini (Mar 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Haven't seen one of them in a minute lol


Found it in an old dresser drawer with some film negatives from old parties!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Found it in an old dresser drawer with some film negatives from old parties!


That's nostalgia man, I love coming across something old that has memory ties.


----------



## genuity (Mar 2, 2020)

1 page


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 2, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball showing her structure and beefy stems

@Buck5050
@Houstini


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball showing her structure and beefy stems
> View attachment 4493752View attachment 4493753View attachment 4493754
> @Buck5050
> @Houstini


REALLY love the structure of that plant. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 2, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball showing her structure and beefy stems
> View attachment 4493752View attachment 4493753View attachment 4493754
> @Buck5050
> @Houstini


Gnarly stems for sure. Attach your trellis net to this one, it can hold up all the others...cornerstone...


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 3, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 14


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball day 14
> View attachment 4495278View attachment 4495279View attachment 4495280View attachment 4495281


What nutes you using looking real healthy


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 4, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What nutes you using looking real healthy


Thanks!! Urb Natural, Tribus Original, coconut powder, aloe powder, Hurculean Harvest and Epsom. In late veg into early flower I add in Build a Bloom. I grow in Michigan M3 soil


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 4, 2020)

Red Headed Stranger x CNC day 75


----------



## MrToad69 (Mar 4, 2020)

Well...I've been producing seed for sometime now and just wondering what other chuckers have been doing to optimize seed humidity levels before throwing their beans into long term storage...

Most of my stuff I've targeted planting in the ground in the next few years so it hasnt been a concern..

I'll typically remove my seed from the buds once it has been hung to dry in a cool dark place for 7-10 days..Once the seeds have been remived from the buds I'll either place them in paper envelopes (porosity important), or on a plate to dry for an additional 4 weeks or so...

Looking at some recent articles gives me the impression I could cut my seed dry time by a week or two..as they dont need to dry as
Long as Ive been taking...looks like 8-12 days depending in RH ...Anyone out there been 
more methodical with their seed drying?

once my seeds are dry I pop them into pill bottles, test tubes or centrifuge tubes..top the containers up with rice..and put them down in a cold room...


----------



## Joedank (Mar 5, 2020)

I have been messing with a lemon cookies male for awhile and it brings some amazing traits to its crosses . Might be the easiest weed I ever trimmed . Pretty neat to see the creator of it has finally released his next step with that line


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I have been messing with a lemon cookies male for awhile and it brings some amazing traits to its crosses . Might be the easiest weed I ever trimmed . Pretty neat to see the creator of it has finally released his next step with that line View attachment 4496258


That sounds killer, bud. Love the name. 
We ran some purple urkle x cherry cookies from hammerhead that I nicknamed laura winslow's cookies.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 5, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Well...I've been producing seed for sometime now and just wondering what other chuckers have been doing to optimize seed humidity levels before throwing their beans into long term storage...
> 
> Most of my stuff I've targeted planting in the ground in the next few years so it hasnt been a concern..
> 
> ...


I dry for 10-14 days. You don't want to lose too much moisture in the embryo for long term storage. My favorite method is to let them dry in the buds though. Germination rates are always super high when I do that and the hull seems a little different in a good way. You don't see many that want to get the stuck helmet thing.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 5, 2020)

I squeeze out what I can about 10 days out while trimming, put them in little containers and in a dark drawer they go. Excellent rates for 5-7 years, save ornamental seeds and bulbs also.


----------



## MrToad69 (Mar 5, 2020)

I've heard the same for storage..will tighten up my times a touch. Cheers


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Well...I've been producing seed for sometime now and just wondering what other chuckers have been doing to optimize seed humidity levels before throwing their beans into long term storage...
> 
> Most of my stuff I've targeted planting in the ground in the next few years so it hasnt been a concern..
> 
> ...


I treat my seed plants the same way i do my none seeded buds,even trim them befor I bust them up..

They even get a week or so cure..befor I start to deseed..

This Gello x Floozy is going to be badass


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I have been messing with a lemon cookies male for awhile and it brings some amazing traits to its crosses . Might be the easiest weed I ever trimmed . Pretty neat to see the creator of it has finally released his next step with that line View attachment 4496258


Gotta love those easy trim plants. Just take off a few fans and you're done.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2020)

Put 9 of them (Gello x Floozy) under that HLG 225

The rest are getting a good veg,topping...

Topped the rest of the (DUM x DCP) 

Looking for a good plant to run for a bit out of these..
Soft cherry mints is what I'm looking to find..


----------



## MrToad69 (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice looking plants G!


----------



## MrToad69 (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm having problems trying to take a decent snap of a bud..:too much light washing out the trichomes..On this particular bud, the trichomes are quite thick so it just looks like a glossy sheen at times..

Same bud..3 different snaps


----------



## hillbill (Mar 6, 2020)

6 Copper Chem f3s in the towel to plant tomorrow. Riding with 4 c99 from Peak Seeds BC.

2 of my own Bing x California Cannon (Bing Bang) at 8 weeks. Good size plants with fairly Sativa leanings, open but firm little cigars, some fade to mostly yellow a bit of purple. Smaller and slightly dense buds smells like fresh citrus and flowers while the larger plant smells like rotten fruit and manure and heavy Skunk ass!. Lots of cloudy trichs, some clear and white pistils still. Loud.

3 Sleeskunk f2 Indica mom are 23 days loads and they getting bushy and growing, favoring narrow leaves on tight structure. Lemons already on my nose.

Harvested my own Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 a while back, average size and yield. Smells now are Hash and fuel and a earthy humid dank. Potent at the first hit with a face rush and tingling spine/scalp. Really. Using right now..


----------



## Kushash (Mar 6, 2020)

65 days from flip.


This is a 6+ year old seed germinated in March 2019 that I documented in the 1st TUGC tournament last year. Never flowered it at the time just kept it alive and cloned it. I'm running it for the 1st time.
I'm not sure to what degree this plant will amber.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 7, 2020)

First time ever posting on this thread. A lot of really great stuff in here. My hats off to all of you.

Here is a cross of Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
Super Silver Hashplant is Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant
Cobra Lips is Chemdog 3 x Appalachia


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> First time ever posting on this thread. A lot of really great stuff in here. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> Here is a cross of Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
> Super Silver Hashplant is Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant
> ...


Looks killer! Love the bud to leaf ratio.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 7, 2020)

Here is a cross of Forest Queen x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
Forest Queen is Strawberry Milk (a Napali OG derivative) x G13 Hashplant
Cobra Lips is Chemdog 3 x Appalachia

I have 3 of these going at the moment. This one had the worst flower structure but the best trichome development.



The other two have much nicer flower dev. We'll see how they review!


----------



## ZezoZose (Mar 7, 2020)

Taco Rancho


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> Skunk smell
> 
> Street weed(super lemon skunk) smells like cheese
> 
> ...


Dropped as in no longer making them? Dropping the line? Can they be had? My fault if it's been discussed,it's been a minute since I've strolled thru here.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 7, 2020)

Here are some more Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips...
I have 12 or 13 of them right now. Some are already chopped, some have a few more days.
They aren't exhibiting anything super special on the nose. The trich development is average, at best. But they seem to be leaning way on the sativa side so the trich's might be above average when we take that into consideration. But damned they are some nice SOG contenders. I really like how relatively uniform they are despite being an F1 of (2) dissimilar F1's.

We'll see!


----------



## Houstini (Mar 7, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> First time ever posting on this thread. A lot of really great stuff in here. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> Here is a cross of Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
> Super Silver Hashplant is Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant
> ...


Welcome! Good people here


----------



## Houstini (Mar 7, 2020)

Not my chuck, but definitely deserves another run, probably throw some huckleberry pollen at it. Riot’s GMO X Blue bonnet


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Dropped as in no longer making them? Dropping the line? Can they be had? My fault if it's been discussed,it's been a minute since I've strolled thru here.


The Gello is too skunky at harvest for my spot...

Gello x Floozy is definitely available (after testing is done)


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> First time ever posting on this thread. A lot of really great stuff in here. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> Here is a cross of Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
> Super Silver Hashplant is Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant
> ...


Welcome. 

You guys got some nice grows going on.

On another note,this is going to be like super fun

This pack better hope I don't find some honeystomper hiding in my vault


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 8, 2020)

genuity said:


> The Gello is too skunky at harvest for my spot...
> 
> Gello x Floozy is definitely available (after testing is done)


I can’t stink up the place either. This is why RKS isn’t really around.


----------



## feva (Mar 8, 2020)

genuity said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You guys got some nice grows going on.
> 
> ...


I have some of your honey stompers still if you need some back


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2020)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> First time ever posting on this thread. A lot of really great stuff in here. My hats off to all of you.
> 
> Here is a cross of Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - both from Bodhi.
> Super Silver Hashplant is Super Silver Haze x G13 Hashplant
> ...


Beautiful and looks like it'll be a breeze to trim
The Cobra Lips I grew had that same structure.


----------



## kroc (Mar 8, 2020)

well things are brewin up quick

gorilla zkittlez x SSDD (GZ chosen out of 3, has some really nice grape candy terps and that large sugar looking frost)
bruce banger x SSDD (bb is a bushy yielder that has nice frosty rails on the fans chose her out of like 7)
and some SSDD f2s with one female just to do some seed increase,

i wanna start chucking more and running my own crosses so this is a good start


----------



## Houstini (Mar 8, 2020)

Strawberry cough x mimosa trimmed up


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Strawberry cough x mimosa trimmed up
> View attachment 4499518View attachment 4499519View attachment 4499520


Does that pheno have more of the strawberry cough terp profile?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Strawberry cough x mimosa trimmed up
> View attachment 4499518View attachment 4499519View attachment 4499520


Ooh...that looks nice. What is the nose like?


----------



## Houstini (Mar 8, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Does that pheno have more of the strawberry cough terp profile?


3 different samples, the third one is probably most similar in growth profile to strawberry cough, but the first is heavy in the strawberry as well as citrus terps


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 8, 2020)

*Super Silver Hashplant x Cobra Lips - Sample #8*

This one is probably my favorite. Has the best nose and arguably the best structure. This pic was taken at the end of day 84 of 12/12. I will be taking her Tuesday morning.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Mar 8, 2020)

*Forest Queen x Cobra Lips - Sample #4*

This one has the best overall appearance of the 4 but really needs a bit more time. This pic was taken at the end of day 84 of 12/12. I will be taking her Tuesday morning.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> The Gello is too skunky at harvest for my spot...
> 
> Gello x Floozy is definitely available (after testing is done)


Now thats funk I'd love to cultivate.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You guys got some nice grows going on.
> 
> ...


I have some of yours if you don't. Holla if ya want them. Wait,I better make sure it's just honeystomper and not a cross.I can't remember,but I got 'em way back thru SC.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 9, 2020)

feva said:


> I have some of your honey stompers still if you need some back


Nice,my bad I hadn't read thru the thread before posting.


----------



## genuity (Mar 10, 2020)

Crippy & ECSD from @shorelineOG


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2020)

Chopped down my Blissful Wizard f2's today.
Super frosty and gassy with some sweeter and lemony than others.
They remind me of Kush Mints.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2020)

Knocked my bigger Bing x California Cannon off my watering stand on it’s head, broke 4/6 branches and mix on top. OMG!!! Washed everything up and branches are drying, incredible skunk and shit stink absolutely filled the house. Anyway it’s a big smelly sticky and wonderful plant with mostly cloudy trykes and some amber. 60 days!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2020)

A little trim session photo break of 
Black D x Blissful Wizard.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 10, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball Day 21
She’s leaning heavy towards the mom. I did a little defoliation and pruned inefficient branches


----------



## Houstini (Mar 10, 2020)

One more hunt in before outdoor. Have a few plans for these, mainly a seed increase of huckleberry. Also have fofana, neroli 91, shishkaberry and jaeger in there


----------



## Joedank (Mar 10, 2020)

Dessert breath by @genuity 
I got 2/2 on males but what a stud 
He is pollenating everything I got running and I kept cuts of him for this summers strains . 
he is squirting on cherry pie breath. 
sfv x lemon cookies , ghost of joe, fire n desire, sour amnesia haze x lem cookies


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Dessert breath by @genuity
> I got 2/2 on males but what a stud
> He is pollenating everything I got running and I kept cuts of him for this summers strains .
> he is squirting on cherry pie breath.
> sfv x lemon cookies , ghost of joe, fire n desire, sour amnesia haze x lem cookies


He looks like he's on steroids! Nice.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 11, 2020)

Can’t wait to get my hands on this honey sundae, shits been calling my name for the last month or so.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 11, 2020)

Recently picked up this sour skittles, stinky socks raindance from @Bubby'sndalab to make some beans with. Thanks, Bub!
I'm flowering out a bad dawg gsc x 3 headed dragon male that bleeds red. Should be ready to start collecting in the next couple of days. I'll be saving to use in about 3 weeks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2020)

Thought the color contrast on these were neat. Bright green then purple highlights on the one in the middle. Just some randos


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thought the color contrast on these were neat. Bright green then purple highlights on the one in the middle. Just some randos
> View attachment 4502995



Them colors...


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 13, 2020)

@HydroRed chuck gg4 x peanut butter breath AKA greasy pieces


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 13, 2020)

Starting up some companion plants (onions, basil, and marigolds) and some new beans! Banana cake (x) floozy and Gello (x) floozy


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 13, 2020)

Just made a new strain I'm starting my seed company off of. Corona Virus OG. It's like 500/zip cause it's like going to the doctor. You're gonna get ripped off and it sucks. Buzz - gives you the flu and you may die if over 60. Tastes like Coronas, duh. Will trade for the firemost toliet paper.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 13, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Just made a new strain I'm starting my seed company off of. Corona Virus OG. It's like 500/zip cause it's like going to the doctor. You're gonna get ripped off and it sucks. Buzz - gives you the flu and you may die if over 60. Tastes like Coronas, duh. Will trade for the firemost toliet paper.


Shit, I was working on that swine flu haze but funding fell through.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 13, 2020)

It’s crazy because I swear, as much as all those seedhouses say they “stabilize their lines” I think it’s a crock of shit for the most part. Start with fire, end with fire. Some of these pollen chucks are better than strains I’ve paid $200 a pack for.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shit, I was working on that swine flu haze but funding fell through.


I was listening to RudeJude earlier and he said his weed guy hit him up and said "I got that pre-corona fire if you lookin dog".
Now that's capitalism!


----------



## killakanna (Mar 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta love those easy trim plants. Just take off a few fans and you're done.View attachment 4496552


What strain is that?! God. My hands hurt just thinking about trimming my new 24 lighter.


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 14, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> View attachment 4503814
> Them colors...


I may be very wrong, but I'd be checking that bud on the right for rot/botrytis............hope I am wrong and it's just the way it looks to me


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Knocked my bigger Bing x California Cannon off my watering stand on it’s head, broke 4/6 branches and mix on top. OMG!!! Washed everything up and branches are drying, incredible skunk and shit stink absolutely filled the house. Anyway it’s a big smelly sticky and wonderful plant with mostly cloudy trykes and some amber. 60 days!


Ha,ha. It jumped off to tell you it was chop time.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

Her sister is still in the tent and not as close to chop but stinks when touched.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 14, 2020)

thanks for the hook up @genuity. Can’t wait to get this honey sundae started in a few weeks.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2020)

Had to upgrade the flower room ballast

6 yrs on them old galaxy's.


----------



## kroc (Mar 14, 2020)

heres a nug of gorilla zkittlez (barneys) loaded up with beans from an SSDD male. second shot is non pollinated nug off the same plant. strong grape candy terps. Excited to try this one out.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 14, 2020)

Sour lime og x mimosa keeper cut, smells of sweet sarsaparilla skunk


----------



## klx (Mar 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta love those easy trim plants. Just take off a few fans and you're done.View attachment 4496552


Hey Eso I checked your site but are you only shipping to Canada? We need to get some of these LVTK crosses that trim themselves down here in Oz bro before the Corona virus kills us all, hook a brother up, remember its more fun when its illegal and their attention is diverted right about now 

Hey @SCJedi I know you said that nobody took you up on those trades but here is 10 x 88G13HP getting soaked . Looking forward to it mate!!


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 15, 2020)

Honey Sundae has had a rough life, surviving emergency transplant from bad soil.
 
on left early February.

About a week ago.

Its basically in an oversized party cup.

She is coming into her own though. A sweet, not super sweet smell, cant really place it yet.


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2020)

Hope you guys/gals are doing well in these times of bullshit...


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry for the autoflower pic, just wanted to show some frost off to you guys and be cool


----------



## Joedank (Mar 16, 2020)

Little update ..
here is @genuity cherry pie breath looking super cherry pie and smelling like that @doublejj cut of the pie .
Day 30 Not as frosty as I would like but that could be grower error.
here is a sour amnesia haze X lemon cookies.and a group photo with the 2 phenos or SVF og X lemon cooks
Stay sane out there. Got some of @BobBitchen stuff coming up next


----------



## Houstini (Mar 16, 2020)

Let’s get some side branching goin on before we flip em and see what’s what! Fingers crossed on jaeger and huckleberry seed preservation


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 26


----------



## nc208 (Mar 17, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Little update ..
> here is @genuity cherry pie breath looking super cherry pie and smelling like that @doublejj cut of the pie .
> View attachment 4506418Day 30 Not as frosty as I would like but that could be grower error.
> here is a sour amnesia haze X lemon cookies.View attachment 4506420and a group photo with the 2 phenos or SVF og X lemon cooks
> View attachment 4506421Stay sane out there. Got some of @BobBitchen stuff coming up next


Umm.... whats up with that first photo and the open male flower?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Umm.... whats up with that first photo and the open male flower?


 good eye my friend!
They are all getting pollenated by the dessert breath male . Top to bottom . I would like to open up these genes a little and do a few big runs for my own use. Gonna send a few hundred of them to gen as he hooked up the dank for me with a bunch of packs . Y’all might see them if they test right


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> good eye my friend!
> They are all getting pollenated by the dessert breath male . Top to bottom . I would like to open up these genes a little and do a few big runs for my own use. Gonna send a few hundred of them to gen as he hooked up the dank for me with a bunch of packs . Y’all might see them if they test right


First female I have seen from her... looking like the mom.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2020)

Had a couple of male parts today on remaining Bing x California Cannon so down she came at 68 days and may have come down anyway with 20% amber. Good size and sticky and smells of intense black pepper. Sticky and terps to water your eyes.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 18, 2020)

I haven’t ever kept a male before, but I really want to make my own crosses, just for my personal projects out of the love for the cannabis plant, and to save money on buying seeds (even though I probably will keep buying seeds anyways, and making more crosses). I am not all that serious about it, I just think doing some backyard breeding for myself and friends to smoke will be fun! This is a Vortex from Subcool that has been flowering out in my greenhouse during the winter. I’m hoping he will still finish, even though the days are getting longer, and I can collect some pollen and start my breeding project with him. I also have some other males that I’m going to try breeding with (2 Soulmate- Bodhi, 1 Jelly Pie-Greenpoint, and (Purple Peyote x Querkle) x MAC- Hammerhead). The males are all outside and I’ll get pollen from them later, and possibly add to the male lineup over the spring and summer. I do have a clone of this Vortex male and one of my 3 females I have about midway through flower is pretty frosty and has a really good, lemony smell, so I want to see how well it crosses with some of the females of different strains and make some F2 Vortex’s. I’m brand new to keeping males and breeding and collecting and storing pollen so any tips are welcome and appreciated! My idea so far to collect pollen is to get some long paper bags to put over the flowers, then dry it and mix it with some flour and store in the freezer. Nice to meet everyone! I’ve only been on RIU for about a month I think and it’s been all positive from everyone and I am really grateful for that!


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> I haven’t ever kept a male before, but I really want to make my own crosses, just for my personal projects out of the love for the cannabis plant, and to save money on buying seeds (even though I probably will keep buying seeds anyways, and making more crosses). I am not all that serious about it, I just think doing some backyard breeding for myself and friends to smoke will be fun! This is a Vortex from Subcool that has been flowering out in my greenhouse during the winter. I’m hoping he will still finish, even though the days are getting longer, and I can collect some pollen and start my breeding project with him. I also have some other males that I’m going to try breeding with (2 Soulmate- Bodhi, 1 Jelly Pie-Greenpoint, and (Purple Peyote x Querkle) x MAC- Hammerhead). The males are all outside and I’ll get pollen from them later, and possibly add to the male lineup over the spring and summer. I do have a clone of this Vortex male and one of my 3 females I have about midway through flower is pretty frosty and has a really good, lemony smell, so I want to see how well it crosses with some of the females of different strains and make some F2 Vortex’s. I’m brand new to keeping males and breeding and collecting and storing pollen so any tips are welcome and appreciated! My idea so far to collect pollen is to get some long paper bags to put over the flowers, then dry it and mix it with some flour and store in the freezer. Nice to meet everyone! I’ve only been on RIU for about a month I think and it’s been all positive from everyone and I am really grateful for that!


Nice to meet ya..
Sounds like you got a good plan,try not to have to many males going at one time,other than that,get your chuck on.


Growers & showers wanted!!! 
Watermelon zkittles x Floozy


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2020)

92OG x Floozy 

Getting some good dry time.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2020)

Currently growing out all of my TGA strains. Started with the old seeds first. So far only the Agent Orange has popped (5/5).





I have a time lapse movie on my Facebook page.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 18, 2020)

This is one of my Posen crosses, it came down a week ago. Starpupilxstardog in it. Tried to foxtail a little at the end but the room was cold so I wasn't too surprised. This is dry enough that it's ready for the cure. I'll finish up the trimming and off she goes into some mason jars with a bovida on the bottom. Medium sized producer maybe slighter bigger producer than the average but not a "Big" producer. I might look for some pheno's in this bunch too, eventually I'll find something closer to the growth structure and smell of the Posen but purple.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> First female I have seen from her... looking like the mom.


@genuity
will you please remind me about what the male was in the cherry pie breath and what the cross is of dessert breath?
thanks I am stoked to run the pie breath outdoors this summer and get a few lbs of her! She smells way more gassy than the real piecut .


----------



## killakanna (Mar 18, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball day 26
> View attachment 4506615View attachment 4506616View attachment 4506617View attachment 4506618


What the genetics here? If we could make a request, when you post your seed line or new strain, please give back up context so we don’t have to go through 700+ pages to possibly find the name. 

For example - (one of the easier names to guess) Purple Sundae Punch - Purple Punch x Sundae Driver

(Harder) Melonade Mac (Watermelon Zkittlez x Miracle Alien Cookies) 

Thanks guys! Great work! 

Would love to start a trading system on this thread, I have some really cool hype strains I’m going to make crosses with and then seed up


----------



## killakanna (Mar 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> Nice to meet ya..
> Sounds like you got a good plan,try not to have to many males going at one time,other than that,get your chuck on.
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve heard the name Floozy a few times here, what are the genetics?

I’ll definitely test some out for ya, I’m gonna start breeding as well. First few will be Pink Runtz, Melonade Mac, GMO Punch and Gelatti crosses. Would love to get some testers for mine as well!


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @genuity
> will you please remind me about what the male was in the cherry pie breath and what the cross is of dessert breath?
> thanks I am stoked to run the pie breath outdoors this summer and get a few lbs of her! She smells way more gassy than the real piecut . View attachment 4507984View attachment 4507983View attachment 4507982


*Dessert breath male

(High school sweetheart)* by Gage green genetics, she is a mix of (Cherry pie Kush X greatfulbreath f2).
Cherry Pie Kush is one of the most highly decorated clones today, it is the original Cookie, retaining a pure OG flavor and nose. The flowers are always coated with resin and form into solid rock formations.The Grateful Breath was a collaboration project with NorcalICMag which involved the OGKB mother and the Joseph OG father. The F2 will create more possibilities for spectacular expression within the Kush and Breath genealogy. 

* Exotic genetix*
(_*cookies'N cream)*_Mystery cookies x starfighter a combination that creates champions, cookie Kush buds that reek of sweet creamy dough. A very balanced stone that starts out soft,then speeds up to a creative high.

(Cookies'N cream X high school sweetheart) = dessert breath 
When stars collide, that’s what happened here,super Kush cookie variations in the cross.
The male was a medium-sized growing plant, that had a fat main cola with thick clusters packed tight,major pollen maker.he had a sweet funk to him.
He passes on his flower growth & resin production & strong branches adds no bad to the females he has pairings with.

*"Cherry Pie Kush* (not to be confused with *Cherry Pie*) is essentially a *Cherry Pie* cross of Durban Poison and Granddaddy Purple, infused with California native San Fernando Valley OG. Some folks claim this strain came before *Cherry Pie* and others say it's a product of Cookie Fam's famous lineage."(leafly)



killakanna said:


> I’ve heard the name Floozy a few times here, what are the genetics?
> 
> I’ll definitely test some out for ya, I’m gonna start breeding as well. First few will be Pink Runtz, Melonade Mac, GMO Punch and Gelatti crosses. Would love to get some testers for mine as well!


Floozy is wedding cake BX1 x Swayze


----------



## klx (Mar 18, 2020)

Demo F2 female. Out of 30 seeds had about 50/50 m/f and culled a few runts and left with 12 females that I will veg out and flower.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What the genetics here? If we could make a request, when you post your seed line or new strain, please give back up context so we don’t have to go through 700+ pages to possibly find the name.
> 
> For example - (one of the easier names to guess) Purple Sundae Punch - Purple Punch x Sundae Driver
> 
> ...


The genetics are literally in the name lol. Arise by Irie Genetics is Golden Goat x Daybreaker. Slymeball by Docs Dank Seeds is Chernobyl x Gods Gift.
The structure on this one is leaning towards the mother (Arise) but the smell is leaning heavy towards the father (Slymeball).
I’m thinking about calling it Morning Wood lol

...and DM’s work great for trading


----------



## nc208 (Mar 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> What the genetics here? If we could make a request, when you post your seed line or new strain, please give back up context so we don’t have to go through 700+ pages to possibly find the name.
> 
> For example - (one of the easier names to guess) Purple Sundae Punch - Purple Punch x Sundae Driver
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm confused on this one too, the post your quoting had the genetics posted on top of the picture saying what the cross is.


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 19, 2020)

Starpupil/stardog/fakeGG4 I got more information on the GG4 that was used in this chuck. The guy said he was trying to make "regular" GG4 seeds by doing a bunch of back-crossing work. And of course I know it couldn't be "real" GG4 in the first place because there aren't any male GG4 seeds. But I was hoping to find out what he crossed to make the plant, he just kept saying it was "all in there" all the stuff they made GG4 with possibly but who knows, whatever the hell that means to this guy. So IDK what strain it was but it was a great plant and it's offspring came out really nice too. Annoying not to know exactly what's in your own cross, but what can you do, be mad with the guy who gave you a plant worth breeding with? LOL 

These will get trimmed up some more and put in mason jars with a bovida, I'll probably screen the sugar leaf that comes off of this one, normally I just give it away to a friend who's always in need. This one's not a "big" producer either, just average maybe a little above. I'll end up with maybe two and half ounces once this is totally trimmed and cured.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 19, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I’ve heard the name Floozy a few times here, what are the genetics?





genuity said:


> Floozy is wedding cake BX1 x Swayze


And she is a breeze to grow, yields well, has a great nose, and she is absolutely a wonderful smoke. Buzz isn't devastating but is really positive and enjoyable.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2020)

Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard
The Skunk and Chem and twist of lemon transfers from the Lemon Royale, while the frost and structure lean towards the Blissful Wizard.

Top notch potent smoke to boot!


All of these Blissful Wizard crosses have allowed the mother to shine and then upped the trichomes, but added some annoying cookie traits as well, like whacky flower structure and lower yields.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2020)

Blissful Wizard f2


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Blissful Wizard f2
> View attachment 4508538View attachment 4508539View attachment 4508540


All your pics are looking tasty man


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2020)

macsnax said:


> All your pics are looking tasty man


Thank You.
I'm trying to hold it together in the garden.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> *Dessert breath male
> 
> (High school sweetheart)* by Gage green genetics, she is a mix of (Cherry pie Kush X greatfulbreath f2).
> Cherry Pie Kush is one of the most highly decorated clones today, it is the original Cookie, retaining a pure OG flavor and nose. The flowers are always coated with resin and form into solid rock formations.The Grateful Breath was a collaboration project with NorcalICMag which involved the OGKB mother and the Joseph OG father. The F2 will create more possibilities for spectacular expression within the Kush and Breath genealogy.
> ...


You still lookin for testers?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2020)

The release.
Bad dawg's gsc x three headed dragon bleeder male pollen collection.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Blissful Wizard f2
> View attachment 4508538View attachment 4508539View attachment 4508540


Great job, those look fantastic!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2020)

Some ladies about to get flipped, under hps.
@HydroRed monkey juice I really like this structure for my garden.

@Schwaggy P gelato x cherry sunshine smells killer in veg. Ludens, maybe. I wish I could smell it without knowing the lineage.

@strayfox gear wedding cake bx x michigan roadkill skunk.

One of my own lazer scouts. Antenna's super lazerlite x gps eaglescout.

Antenna seeds' antenna cookie haze.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 31


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2020)

Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91) x Blissful Wizard 
Taken to week 10
Amazing transfer of Chem stank and incredible smoke 
3 phenos. 
This one looked very little like the Bwiz and could have gone another week. Very stinky and skunky.

These other 2 are so frosty.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x Chem 91) x Blissful Wizard
> Taken to week 10
> Amazing transfer of Chem stank and incredible smoke
> 3 phenos.
> ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry, @hillbill I didn't get that.
They're all phenomenal in my opinion.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

Something didn’t happen there when I tried to Post

Gorgeous buds for these times

Plant many more seeds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2020)

Little bud porn for those self quarantine blues.

Man hands strikes again, she wanted to go longer but I crushed her stem, oops


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

Here is my cross of Ace Seeds Killer A5 Haze x The Captains Connection Blissful Wizard @ week 7 of flower.
This is from a Haze leaning mother. I also have a couple Malawi leaning seeds to try next.
I don't see much Blissful Wizard influence yet, but perhaps time will tell.
From my experience at this stage of growth with the Haze's I predict they will be done at 12 to 14 weeks.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 22, 2020)

Cherry pie breath smells a lot like mom.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2020)

The homie getting his outdoor ready


Fire & Desire 
Side Chick 
Honey Sundae 
Gello x Floozy 
Banana cake x Floozy 
Goofy grape x Floozy


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2020)

@Bakersfield - Looks like the old school Maui Wowie!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Bakersfield - Looks like the old school Maui Wowie!
> 
> View attachment 4511863
> 
> View attachment 4511864


Sweet! 
Very similar structure.
I'd love to give them a chance outdoors.
Would probably tame the 12 inch internode stretch that they did under the HPS


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Mar 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Blissful Wizard f2
> View attachment 4508538View attachment 4508539View attachment 4508540


amazing frost nice work


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2020)

sweetleaf chongo said:


> amazing frost nice work


Thank You.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 25, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 35
She’s starting to fatten up a bit


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2020)

*CHUCKERS *Gear - Goofy Grape #2 5th or 6th clone run, 4 clones in the pot. The missing clone was laying down due to bud weight,it didnt make the pic.
Taken at day 60.

Damn auto correct.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Checkers Gear - Goofy Grape #2 5th or 6th clone run, 4 clones in the pot. The missing clone was laying down due to bud weight,it didnt make the pic.
> Taken at day 60.


Is this the one you reversed?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Is this the one you reversed?


Yessir,that be the gal. I'm probably gonna use her pollen to hit a few gals I have. Like some MamaFunk clones I got last year- Wedding Cake,Sundae Driver,Strawberry Cough,& Grape Ape. 

Should be some heat to dig thru in those crosses.
I have a Forum Cut in flower now,I'm gonna dust if I can remember at lights on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yessir,that be the gal. I'm probably gonna use her pollen to hit a few gals I have. Like some MamaFunk clones I got last year- Wedding Cake,Sundae Driver,Strawberry Cough,& Grape Ape.
> 
> Should be some heat to dig thru in those crosses.
> I have a Forum Cut in flower now,I'm gonna dust if I can remember at lights on.


Excellent ! I have two of those in mid veg, both doing well. They're intended to be used in the A-Dub project [GrapeDub], but I'll clone them 1st so I can make some buds. Suddenly I have more time for projects. Also, Cob's Copper Candy went to market.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Excellent ! I have two of those in mid veg, both doing well. They're intended to be used in the A-Dub project [GrapeDub], but I'll clone them 1st so I can make some buds. Suddenly I have more time for projects. Also, Cob's Copper Candy went to market.


Oh shit, I would've been excited just to see them offered as freebies.
GrapeDub sounds like a mighty fine cross. Keep me posted on how long you take your Goofys. Out of all the beans I popped last year the Goofys are the only cultivars that have a true 8 week finish time from flip. I have taken a few cuts11 weeks. I like the 56-63 day range. S1s included.


----------



## chiefer888 (Mar 27, 2020)

Three Honey Sundaes (two back right, and one front right) chilling with a few Bodhis (Endor Score and Cosmic Serpent).


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 27, 2020)

a Meltdown photo dump...
I hope everyone is well


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 27, 2020)

One of the blue cheesequake (Dinafem blue cheese X cheesequake) phenos under cobs and the only real blueberry leaning pheno out of 17 females dried. Neither of these are my keepers, just clones I took that are getting(got) run and done.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2020)

@BobBitchen - I need to get a cut of those Slymers!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 28, 2020)

Doin a 12/12 from seed multi strain single 7gallon cardboard pot with white Dutch clovers And some companion plants under the 320xw quantum board and my multi strain clone run in a 3 gallon plastic pot


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 28, 2020)

More pics to come btw high school sweetheart x mimosa is the best tasting smoke ive had yet


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 28, 2020)

Blue cheesequake keeper


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Blue cheesequake keeper
> 
> View attachment 4517139View attachment 4517140View attachment 4517141


That looks killer, bud. What do the cheesequake leaners smell like?


----------



## skinnyblunt69 (Mar 29, 2020)

how big/ what kind of lights do you use


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2020)

60-70% of the plants were purple calyx’d/cheese quake leaning. I only got one real blueberry leaner out of the 17, and nothing without strong fruit aromas. They smell like grape jelly, although some of the heavy purple ones carry that musty smell a lot of purple shit does. The keeper is all sweet grape/fruit jelly though, no must. 5x5 tent 1000w se hps with 300 watts of cobs on the edges.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm sorry guys. I haven't been around the last few days....... Here's the deal I had to be alone for a min. This shit and a whole bunch of other things are trying to show me to help people and love them. I'm here for all of you. Scary times, but whatever, I made some breakthrough shit over here. We have to spread love, it's contagious....... emancipate yourself from mental slavery!!! I love all of you


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2020)

Gonna blast you guys with some love right now


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2020)

Fell in love with my wife of 14 years out of nowhere. We spent too many years being scared of each other. No more time for that. Tell the people around you that you love them, NOW!!!....... It's that shit that we keep to ourselves, that we're scared to talk about. Be real with each other it can change the world.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 29, 2020)

Grease's Pieces Fem testers (Gorilla Glue #4 x Peanut Butter Breath *OGKB pheno)
Grown by @TheSpaceFarm


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 29, 2020)

Some Hss x mimosa


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 29, 2020)

Posen ready for curing. Notice the tiny little nanner. I never get that outdoors with this strain but indoors I'll see that once in a while. I'm not even close to being perfect about light leaks and that's still the most I ever get. Always very late in the cycle, almost a sign they are done. Smelliest plant harvested as usual. It tastes like it smells, mostly sweet with a bit of pepper and lemon, lots of flavor. It's not old or new school a bit of both I guess. It's funny about this plant. It doesn't finish up quicker inside than other plants, but outside it does. It's always the first plant outside to start budding, it will be two weeks ahead of anything else in the garden and finishes early but not crazy early like an auto. 

Thinks absolutely safe to do; 

1) play with your plants. 
2) take pics of your plants or harvest. 
3) dream about future plants.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I'm sorry guys. I haven't been around the last few days....... Here's the deal I had to be alone for a min. This shit and a whole bunch of other things are trying to show me to help people and love them. I'm here for all of you. Scary times, but whatever, I made some breakthrough shit over here. We have to spread love, it's contagious....... emancipate yourself from mental slavery!!! I love all of you


“How long shall they kill our prophets while we stand aside and look?”


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> “How long shall they kill our prophets while we stand aside and look?”


Redemption song brotha He had this figured out so long ago. You get it


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 29, 2020)

Triangle kush x honeystomper lower


----------



## 18six50 (Mar 30, 2020)

Another pheno of Posen/pupilstardog on top, the bottom picture is posen again just for comparison. It picked up some traits from both but leans a little more towards posen, tastes pretty good, not too much gas/diesel from the stardog, more sour and sweet in there, so that's good, I get tired of the way stardog tends to take over the flavor a little too much at times. I'll do some more pheno hunting in these sometime soon. This is close to what I was looking for. I wanted a purple posen without losing the flavor and smell of the posen. It's not as strong smelling as the Posen and loses a bit of the really strong flavor, but it's nice. I'll see what happens with the flavor after it's cured. This is dry enough to smoke but it's not cured yet. I had a pheno of purple posen that I had around for a long time, posen's got purple indica in it from way back. People in my area probably know the old purple pheno I used to run the best. I shared it with a bunch of local growers years ago and it stayed around here for close to a decade. It was always fun when someone who I didn't know would share some with me, not knowing it was mine to begin with. LOL I'd like to get another outdoor version of something that's close to my old pheno, mostly just because locals loved it so much and are always asking me for it. This is getting close. Too much denser and I'll get bud rot outside though.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2020)

It's been lots of cleaning going on in the grow,with all the madness in the streets,it's best,it keeps me(us) very positive.. 

Watermelon zkittles 

Unseeded run,so I'll post more of her...

MAC1 

Gifted to me,along with the wedding cake cut,from a very kind hearted Community member.

#TheFloozy coming soon


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> It's been lots of cleaning going on in the grow,with all the madness in the streets,it's best,it keeps me(us) very positive..
> 
> Watermelon zkittles
> View attachment 4518318
> ...


Cant wait for the mac crosses!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> It's been lots of cleaning going on in the grow,with all the madness in the streets,it's best,it keeps me(us) very positive..
> 
> Watermelon zkittles
> View attachment 4518318
> ...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2020)

@SSGrower I'll be getting with you soon to buddy


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 30, 2020)

My wife's been working in the garden the last few days. I tell her I think she's going a little deep....her response... "not for what I'm planting."


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)

I hope all you chucker's are staying safe. 
I haven't been popping anything new for awhile, however, when I saw my ski season come to an early end at the beginning of the month, I expected a little down time.
So I put a couple CP gear in some mix .....
Honey Sundae, &
South Beach Sherb x Dessert Breath,
tnx again @genuity....


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)

While Im here, I chopped a tent this morning, here is a few shots of Slymer  that came down...


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 30, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> While Im here, I chopped a tent this morning, here is a few shots of Slymer  that came down...
> View attachment 4518428View attachment 4518429View attachment 4518430View attachment 4518431


Are planning to do anymore chuck's with this? That meltdown you did... absolutely stunning


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 30, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Are planning to do anymore chuck's with this? That meltdown you did... absolutely stunning


Thanks Buck
I have one cross with it
Chicken Dinner= Meltdown x Fireballs
I've only ran a few & one member here is running some now, It is the result of different breeding project that got a little out of control .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 31, 2020)

Lazer scout 1

Laser scout 2


Antenna's super lazerlite x greenpoint's eaglescout


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2020)

So word on the street is I gotta check out what you guys are doing over here. So far looks like some beautiful plants .


----------



## macsnax (Mar 31, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> So word on the street is I gotta check out what you guys are doing over here. So far looks like some beautiful plants .


I just wanted you to see what I'm up to buddy, but ya check out the nice chucks up in here to. Lots of talent in this thread.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2020)

Planted the first half of my old TGA gear I got from Sub in 2014 at the LA Cup. Only the Agent Orange popped (5/5)







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2020)

Chopped a Space Monkey f2 at 56 days 30% amber 60% cloudy and 10% clear. Smells like black pepper and a Kraft pulp mill. Wicked. Slightly smaller than average but very sticky and dense nugs covered with big trykes!

Vaping my MonkeySkunk right now (Space Monkey x Sleeskunk). Big medicine


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2020)

Up potted and topped 5/6 copper Chem f3s in veg. One has two tops itself. Look healthy and homogeneous on the Indica side of life. Made from @Amos Otis f2s gifted me.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 31, 2020)

Smoking on some hss x mimosa with ny new girl. She agrees straight tangerine terps


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I just wanted you to see what I'm up to buddy, but ya check out the nice chucks up in here to. Lots of talent in this thread.


I'm looking forward to watching long man!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 31, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 42


----------



## Joedank (Mar 31, 2020)

@BobBitchen ’s “chicken dinner male!?! This thing is epic I have grown 50 or so males and this is the most stalked capitate trich’s I have ever seen on one. So nice I harvested pollen an am trying to reveg him lol.



I got one female and 3 males but only one male is frosty like this.
I also have @genuity’s fire n desire about 5 weeks into flower withoff the chart terps like Pixy sticks n berry smoothie can’t wait to squish it into some rosin !
nice work gentlemen thankyou both


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @BobBitchen ’s “chicken dinner male!?! This thing is epic I have grown 50 or so males and this is the most stalked capitate trich’s I have ever seen on one. So nice I harvested pollen an am trying to reveg him lol.
> View attachment 4519864View attachment 4519861
> View attachment 4519862
> 
> ...


That fella needs to be put out to stud!
lol his name should be Charlie Pride hahahahahah


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2020)

He already made sexy time with @SCJedi ’s version of 88g13HP from the seed he sent me.
She smells like old school weed . I love it ! Thanks dude


colocowboy said:


> That fella needs to be put out to stud!
> lol his name should be Charlie Pride hahahahahah


I had to look up Charley Pride lol. I am proud of @BobBitchen for making this chuck . I also wish more folks put up pics of males.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @BobBitchen ’s “chicken dinner male!?! This thing is epic I have grown 50 or so males and this is the most stalked capitate trich’s I have ever seen on one. So nice I harvested pollen an am trying to reveg him lol.
> View attachment 4519864View attachment 4519861
> View attachment 4519862
> 
> ...


That dude looks like he has potential


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2020)

Tonight some plants do some dry humping. Got that graphite type lubes action. Find something to keep yourselves sane!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tonight some plants do some dry humping. Got that graphite type lubes action. Find something to keep yourselves sane!
> View attachment 4520692


Looks like a beast!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey TC do you still have some of the Sin D?

Here is a male from a local monster called Pakistani Punch and good old TGA Jillybean:



He was a monster! Had his Paki mom's flower structure.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tonight some plants do some dry humping. Got that graphite type lubes action. Find something to keep yourselves sane!
> View attachment 4520692


That looks really nice , great structure what strain? It’s so frosty it looks like a reversed female!
I love seeing these stacked males! I guess I have been growing the wrong strains to get a frosty male. 
What do y’all think Are they common? 
@Mohican thatguy looks like it would bring a great yeild!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hey TC do you still have some of the Sin D?
> 
> Here is a male from a local monster called Pakistani Punch and good old TGA Jillybean:
> 
> ...


I have 3-4 good seeds of the “Sin-D Snacks” left and a handful of less then mature seeds. I’ve sent them out to a bunch of people over the years but sadly havnt had anyone complete a grown with then. I had to give up my keeper phenos when I moved. I’ve got my fingers crossed that maybe there is another keeper in the last few seeds. Then maybe I can try to save it and maybe self it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That looks really nice , great structure what strain? It’s so frosty it looks like a reversed female!
> I love seeing these stacked males! I guess I have been growing the wrong strains to get a frosty male.
> What do y’all think Are they common?
> @Mohican thatguy looks like it would bring a great yeild!


Good eye, it is in fact a reversed female. It's my lvtk cut. 

The only male I've had throw frost recently has been the goji og male I made some f2s with. Loved to find one frosted like this dude lady.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> That looks really nice , great structure what strain? It’s so frosty it looks like a reversed female!
> I love seeing these stacked males! I guess I have been growing the wrong strains to get a frosty male.
> What do y’all think Are they common?
> @Mohican thatguy looks like it would bring a great yeild!


They are not common, non staminate resinous males are considered by some to be the preferred male if one can be located. They often express many recessive traits.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I have 3-4 good seeds of the “Sin-D Snacks” left and a handful of less then mature seeds. I’ve sent them out to a bunch of people over the years but sadly havnt had anyone complete a grown with then. I had to give up my keeper phenos when I moved. I’ve got my fingers crossed that maybe there is another keeper in the last few seeds. Then maybe I can try to save it and maybe self it.


You'll see it if it's there, I could have helped you on that too man.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 4521079


Beautiful man


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 2, 2020)

Mohican said:


> View attachment 4521079


U got any extra pollen? Cause thts the frostiest male ive ever seen


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

BionicΩChronic said:


> U got any extra pollen? Cause thts the frostiest male ive ever seen


You haven't seen dankonomics boy I've been playing with. You can find him, he's out there. Beautiful frosty boys lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2020)

#TheFloozy 

"Why you Gelly " hit by Floozy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You haven't seen dankonomics boy I've been playing with. You can find him, he's out there. Beautiful frosty boys lol.


Got pics I would love to see him!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Got pics I would love to see him!


Find him on danks IG buddy, makes good babies lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2020)

It's all gone:


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

There it is, let that go make people happy man. Woke up to a vid this morning, dude was so happy about the the plants my beans gave him. Spread that love buddy


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Find him on danks IG buddy, makes good babies lol


Wow just wow... I have seen a more frosty male but not one with better structure and this much frost


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Wow just wow... I have seen a more frosty male but not one with better structure and this much frost View attachment 4521294View attachment 4521295


Dude it's a crying shame to see some of the good guys leaving because this industry is a wreck. Use it don't abuse it, if you feel me. But yes that boy right there is special, can't help but make good genomes.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 2, 2020)

Honey Sundae chopped @47 days, she was ready to go, had a had life.

Front left.


On right, thts Blue Ripper on the left

She's rank and going for reveg.

Excited about this BlueRipper from @GroErr
younger sister in f&d older sisre in back.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Wow just wow... I have seen a more frosty male but not one with better structure and this much frost View attachment 4521294View attachment 4521295


Sucks. I heard he got out the business. Trolls got to him


----------



## Houstini (Apr 2, 2020)

Hopefully I find a stud or 2


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 2, 2020)

Lotsa young dudes in my Bodhi Apollo 13 (gorilla arm) x Apollo 11 (genius) re-population run. I made a slow-motion pollen tap but cannot seem to post videos here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2020)

Killer A5 Haze (Malawi x A5 Haze) x Blissful Wizard at week 8.
They're really starting to crank out the calyxes and getting frosty. There's a good mix of both parents in smell with the fresh carrot top/parsley smell of the Killer A5 Haze mixed with the sweet cookie of the Bwiz.
There's going to be some big tops on a couple.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 3, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Honey Sundae chopped @47 days, she was ready to go, had a had life.
> View attachment 4521508
> Front left.
> View attachment 4521511
> ...


Do you reveg often. Is that enough to leave? I have a plant now I want to reveg because I stupidly didn't take clones this round.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

Tiger meth (black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2020)

Is it from seed? If so, can you please post some pics of the seeds on the Seed Pic thread?





__





Seed Pictures


New life...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4522940View attachment 4522941
> Tiger meth (black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


Looks lovely!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2020)

Saturday's quarantine smoke. 

Just ordered a dulytech 7ton press and cant wait to squish this bud. It's blackberry to the max. Do a low heat press and maybe fill a pen.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2020)

That pic is gorgeous - what did you shoot it with?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

“White wedding”
Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Saturday's quarantine smoke.
> View attachment 4523203
> Just ordered a dulytech 7ton press and cant wait to squish this bud. It's blackberry to the max. Do a low heat press and maybe fill a pen.


Simply beautiful.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4523486
> “White wedding”
> Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer


Unreal beauty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 4, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Unreal beauty.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4523486
> “White wedding”
> Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer


Now that’s tasty


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2020)

Mohican said:


> That pic is gorgeous - what did you shoot it with?


My Samsung s9


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4523486
> “White wedding”
> Wedding cake f2 x nila wafer


Insane! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kroc (Apr 5, 2020)

getting decent germ rates now after a bit of drying out, ~80% on bruce banger x sunshine daydream, gorilla zkittlez x ssdd, and SSDD f2s. Cant believe how many beans you get lol. Shucking was such a bitch, i doubt i did it the most efficient way (trim bin, bowl for seeds and hand busting the herb) but ended up with a nice bit of finger hash, thousands of f2s, and couple hundred of each cross. 

im just so stoked i made my own seeds, def going to chill out on buying now that i have a nice range of stuff to mess with. Ill most certainly post any interesting veg pics and flower shots when alls said and done.

So much fire in this thread, well done chuckers


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2020)

@thenotsoesoteric - It's time for me to upgrade my phone!!!

TGA Agent Orange babies under Kessil H380 (grow) and H350, color corrected - Canon Rebel



Check out the Phat leaves on the center top. It was very pale until it got its first feeding. Do you think that leaf shape is from the Romulan?

Agent orange is:


*Agent Orange* »»» Orange Velvet x Jack the Ripper
Orange Velvet Probably
»»» Skunk x Unknown Strain Probably
Skunk
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa


Unknown Strain

Jack the Ripper
»»» Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen
Jacks Cleaner
»»» {Pluton x Lambsbread x Purple Haze x Northern Lights} x Jack Herer
Pluton x Lambsbread x Purple Haze x Northern Lights
Pluton »»» Unknown Strain
Lambsbread
Jamaica Probably Sativa »»» Sativa

Purple Haze Probably
Haze Purple Pheno
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India


Northern Lights
»»» NL #1 x NL #2 x NL #5
NL #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica

NL #2
Northern Lights
Afghanistan Indica Probably »»» Indica


NL #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica



Jack Herer
»»» Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}
Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights #5 (specified above)
Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 HybridF1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1



Haze
O Haze (specified above)



Space Queen
»»» Romulan x C-99
Romulan
Unknown Mostly Indica British Columbia »»» Mostly Indica

C-99
»»» Princess x P94
Princess
»»» Jack Herer x Mystery Male

P94
»»» Princess x Cinderella 88
Princess (specified above)
Cinderella 88
»»» Princess x P.75
»»» Princess x P.50
»»» Princess x Shiva Skunk


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 5, 2020)

So after about 2-3 months I'm back with some updates on the various testers of (Plushberry x Golden Tiger).

My hopes would be to find a pink GT leaning phenotype, I don't think I've gotten that this run. A bunch more seeds to look through.

From 10 seeds I had a total of 8 plants on this run, most were males, 1 herm and 3 females. 

3 females, 3 different phenotypes.


All are much much more sensitive to Nitrogen during flower when compared to Plushberry or Golden tiger, it's a bit odd, i barely upped the nutes starting week 5-6 and started showing odd growth characteristics on all 3, clawing and whatnot so I've just been giving them water the last week. They're about 56 days in flower now.


Pheno 1 - plushberry leaning pheno

Smells like cherries and rotten mangoes(like the GT male), frostiest of the 3.

Pheno 2 - This is IMO the 'Keeper' phenotype. It grows like my GT keeper, almost identical.



Smells are almost impossible to pin down: a bit of cherry, a bit of mango(unsweet), leather and burned maple/caramel, similar to my favorite pheno of Golden Tiger.

Pheno 3- Rotten pheno/Golden Tiger dominant.


Honestly thought this was a hermaphrodite, it's showing virtually no signs of resin production, although most GT didn't really pack it on until weeks 11-16. I've got better than this, I plan to scrap this one.


This is the Plushberry mother plant, getting chopped down tonight


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 5, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 47


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That crocket lemon banana sherb x uptown sounds delicious. I'd love to try that cross out.


I got 2 pack of that uptown. Shit is really it i CANNOT BELIEVE IT


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2020)

AO babies:



Check out the leaf structure and the nutrient uptake pattern on the center top baby.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2020)

Mohican said:


> AO babies:
> 
> View attachment 4525345
> 
> ...


Totally different huh, Interesting!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2020)

Shua1991 said:


> So after about 2-3 months I'm back with some updates on the various testers of (Plushberry x Golden Tiger).
> 
> My hopes would be to find a pink GT leaning phenotype, I don't think I've gotten that this run. A bunch more seeds to look through.
> 
> ...


Nice!
You must be a fan of the sativas.

I've got some of the Golden Tiger fems. I plan to pop them as well as the Zamdelica eventually, but I'm currently bogged down with some 
Chemdog D x Columbian Gold - Pisces Genetics, that was a bit more sativa than I wanted to grow after already having real estate tied up with some haze leaning phenos of 
Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard I made.

Do you have any tips and insight on the Golden Tiger?


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> You must be a fan of the sativas.
> 
> I've got some of the Golden Tiger fems. I plan to pop them as well as the Zamdelica eventually, but I'm currently bogged down with some
> ...


My favorite plant from 48 seeds is a Burnt maple syrup/caramel and greasy/meat smelling plant in flower. It grows straight up the stalk in finger like fashion, the buds look like spiraling vines of flower, until the terminal bud. 

I nicknamed this "Phoenix Down" pheno. Smells like burnt meat and caramel when smoked, like spiced meat almost.


I grew zamaldelica as well, didn't have the same results despite Golden tiger being very similar. I think I found a freak phenotype, there are a bunch of unique expressions of both, make sure to keep clones otherwise you lose something valuable.

I just ran a new batch of 36 Golden Tiger seeds and I found a red phenotype that is excellent smoke as well. It turns a nice magenta/red during late flower, last 2 weeks or so, I'll be pollinating this with the same pink plushberry male and seeing which is better.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 7, 2020)

Just dropped whole pack of *California Cannon*, 6 *Jelly pie's* and 6 *copper chem* in h2o. Along with 10* mimosa x sundae driver's*, 1* orange cookie *(Fem) , 6 Useful'*s Luck Lime f2's*, 6 Oni's* tropsanto *(fems), 2 freebie *Bubbba's sis x oogb.* Going to let a Copper chem or jelly pie male do his thing.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 7, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 49
Bubblegum and berries


----------



## mindriot (Apr 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball day 49
> Bubblegum and berries
> View attachment 4526700View attachment 4526701View attachment 4526702View attachment 4526703View attachment 4526704View attachment 4526705


 Those fan leaves are crazy!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 7, 2020)

Collecting some pollen


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4522940View attachment 4522941
> Tiger meth (black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


***starts to sweat while frantically searching for the good aluminum foil***


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2020)

Love this stuff...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2020)

6 Copper Chem f3s went to flower tent, vigorous and forest green, wider than most leaves. A couple getting a little more lanky.

6 California Cannon F2s with tails planted in red Solos. First run of these, wife loves California Cannon sp here we go.

3 Sleeskunk F2s from Indica mom are 57 days very compact hard buds on all. 2 have orange red pistils very bright. Lots of top sweet smells and mystery citrus, skunky hints. All gooey and loud.

Vaping a little Space Monkey f2, damn


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 9, 2020)

2easy said:


> Do you reveg often. Is that enough to leave? I have a plant now I want to reveg because I stupidly didn't take clones this round.


I have done several.
Ideally you would leave more. If you can leave an apical growing point (the end of a branch) that helps. Seedling level light. Let it dry out and don't overwater, don't let the plant starve (fade) pre chop and the sooner the better.
Best of luck.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 9, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I have done several.
> Ideally you would leave more. If you can leave an apical growing point (the end of a branch) that helps. Seedling level light. Let it dry out and don't overwater, don't let the plant starve (fade) pre chop and the sooner the better.
> Best of luck.


I ended up just chopping it. It was a beautiful plant but there will be others. That's one thing I have learned over the years. There is always another plant to fall in love with


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

2easy said:


> I ended up just chopping it. It was a beautiful plant but there will be others. That's one thing I have learned over the years. There is always another plant to fall in love with


I want to be able to say that, but there’s some that I miss and I would trade everything else I’ve ever done for.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I want to be able to say that, but there’s some that I miss and I would trade everything else I’ve ever done for.


Yes this is true. I would love to have my dream beaver keeper back.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 10, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I have done several.
> Ideally you would leave more. If you can leave an apical growing point (the end of a branch) that helps. Seedling level light. Let it dry out and don't overwater, don't let the plant starve (fade) pre chop and the sooner the better.
> Best of luck.


Good to see you around SS. Whatcha working on these days?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 10, 2020)

Blackberry kush I reversed for pollen. 

Wedding cake f2 mom. 

Looking for a blackberry cake dad out of 50 plants.

Will be sending out testers soon if anyone’s interested.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 10, 2020)

@genuity 

Are you cool if I use Floozy for some chucks? I am not selling or anything, rather these would be personal chucks for me to hunt through.

I have pollen that I need to use up and I want to hit several of my girls.

I wanted to ask cause I know your werkn' her right now.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 10, 2020)

Picked up these from my brother in law...he was going to throw them away. I chopped both plants and placed them in a garbage bag and gently shook them. Alot of the pollen sacks fell off into the bag so I cut the bag open and collected all the pollen and sacks mixture into a tupperware. Do I need to sift this or can I just try n coat a brush n apply to my female in flower? The males are grape ape and the female will be a orange harambe.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4529350
> Blackberry kush I reversed for pollen.
> View attachment 4529357
> Wedding cake f2 mom.
> ...


Im interested...pm me!


----------



## 2easy (Apr 10, 2020)

Golden nugget x California cannon


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2020)

coppershot said:


> @genuity
> 
> Are you cool if I use Floozy for some chucks? I am not selling or anything, rather these would be personal chucks for me to hunt through.
> 
> ...


Do yo thing,I'm actually happy you found something in it..


Finding some nice ones in the ones I have been running,I'll get a snap of my keeper so far..



Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4529350
> Blackberry kush I reversed for pollen.
> View attachment 4529357
> Wedding cake f2 mom.
> ...


‍‍‍


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 10, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 52
She’s starting to swell a little


----------



## Houstini (Apr 10, 2020)

When you get 14/14 females from what you thought was an open pollination seed increase of dynasty’s huckleberry. Methinks they’re fems and I can’t trust info given from my source. Too bad, I guess I’ll hunt for a keeper to run for smoke. Meanwhile have 7 male jaeger and 1 female of that WTF?


----------



## Houstini (Apr 10, 2020)

Meanwhile this neroli 91 daddy looks promising


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2020)

Finally getting around to these killer sativa strains:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 11, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Meanwhile this neroli 91 daddy looks promising
> View attachment 4529962View attachment 4529963


Looking good


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 11, 2020)

My cover crop and companion planting banana cake x floozy on left and gello x floozy on right still rocking the cardboard pots waiting on worms to come in


----------



## Houstini (Apr 11, 2020)

Did not need any more plants. There’s a reason I try and avoid dispensaries this time of year.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Did not need any more plants. There’s a reason I try and avoid dispensaries this time of year.
> View attachment 4531032


The guy I work with has that same clone in flower right now. It vegged for like 2 months, looking gorgeous so far.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 11, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> The guy I work with has that same clone in flower right now. It vegged for like 2 months, looking gorgeous so far.


It’s the jam! I’ve had it in the garden before, was feeling nostalgic the other day and when I picked up some oil it was just there. I’ll keep her around a bit longer this time though.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 11, 2020)

Fofana male.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2020)

Have a nice Easter chuckers.....


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

Pollen is insane right now, plants ejaculating all over everything.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Have a nice Easter chuckers.....
> View attachment 4531361


I’m over here just adding to the pollen mess


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 12, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Did not need any more plants. There’s a reason I try and avoid dispensaries this time of year.
> View attachment 4531032


Dope your in Portland southern Oregon right here !


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 12, 2020)

So I chucked some grape ape pollen on a orange harambe female in flower and a purple punch. Any ideas for some names for the new crosses?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> So I chucked some grape ape pollen on a orange harambe female in flower and a purple punch. Any ideas for some names for the new crosses?


Mimosa, lol jk but similar terp profiles in the two mom strains!

Double ape orange

Edit: had wrong strain listed at first, changed it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

First round of rosin pressing.
Lvtk highlander cut, @190f for 1:50 120bag so it can get better quality at lower temp

Her daughter's rosin


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> First round of rosin pressing.
> Lvtk highlander cut, @190f for 1:50 120bag so it can get better quality at lower temp
> View attachment 4531499
> Her daughter's rosin
> View attachment 4531500


I have been looking into getting a press....which kind of press do you use?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> I have been looking into getting a press....which kind of press do you use?


The dabpress 6 ton. Got it off amazon for 429. It's pretty nice and can press up to 14 grams flower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4529350
> Blackberry kush I reversed for pollen.
> View attachment 4529357
> Wedding cake f2 mom.
> ...


Sign me up! 
Tho I've gotta admit that I used the wrong soil with the first batch of your star fighter F2s and all but one of them fried to a crispy brown. 
Just started another 5 in solos. 
A few @curious2garden GMO seedlings met the same fate from my custom "super" soil.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The dabpress 6 ton. Got it off amazon for 429. It's pretty nice and can press up to 14 grams flower.


Nice...do you cure it afterwards in one of them ovens?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Nice...do you cure it afterwards in one of them ovens?


I think you only need to do that with gas/shatter to purge out the gas. If there is more to press flower I'm unaware.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sign me up!
> Tho I've gotta admit that I used the wrong soil with the first batch of your star fighter F2s and all but one of them fried to a crispy brown.
> Just started another 5 in solos.
> A few @curious2garden GMO seedlings met the same fate from my custom "super" soil.


I'm a brown thumb with soil once they go under my 315cmh. Just using ffof ocean forest with floralicious and big bloom fertilizer. But all 4 plants in soil are burnt up from the light on top half of plants. Meanwhile the one in coco is flawless. Smh

Gonna try again with fox farms bagged organic bloom fertilizer as top feed. See if I can get them through flower healthy. 

Learning curve I'm on the low side of, lol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sign me up!
> Tho I've gotta admit that I used the wrong soil with the first batch of your star fighter F2s and all but one of them fried to a crispy brown.
> Just started another 5 in solos.
> A few @curious2garden GMO seedlings met the same fate from my custom "super" soil.


ooops! It happens, bro. I'd love to see how those turn out. The mom was pure lime sherbert taste/smell and quite a yielder. I'll send you more testers from this next round That's brewin


----------



## Joedank (Apr 12, 2020)

Chicken dinner by @BobBitchen 

forgetful biscuit (me)X dessert breath (@genuity )


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think you only need to do that with gas/shatter to purge out the gas. If there is more to press flower I'm unaware.


Correct. You can also use an oven for diamonds n sauce


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I’m over here just adding to the pollen mess
> View attachment 4531401


win


Joedank said:


> Chicken dinner
> View attachment 4531604View attachment 4531605
> forgetful biscuit X dessert breath
> 
> Correct. You can also use an oven for diamonds n sauce


Winner..Winner...


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think you only need to do that with gas/shatter to purge out the gas. If there is more to press flower I'm unaware.


Fer sure... might be investing in one soon. Thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Chicken dinner by @BobBitchen
> View attachment 4531604View attachment 4531605
> forgetful biscuit (me)X dessert breath (@genuity )
> 
> Correct. You can also use an oven for diamonds n sauce


That male, yes! That meme, yes! That's 3 points from downtown!!!


----------



## Shua1991 (Apr 12, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Finally getting around to these killer sativa strains:
> 
> View attachment 4529972
> 
> ...


Those Zacatecas sound very promising.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## stealthfader508 (Apr 13, 2020)

hey all .. I don't mean to hijack your thread but I had a quick question and figured you guys would probably have the best info ... 

I've never grown out males but have an In-House Silky Johnson that tested male and I want to grow it out to breed with ... I moved it into my flower tent yesterday so it should be about a week or two before it starts showing, but I obviously don't want to leave it in there with everything flowering .. I'm in Massachusetts and as of today we get 13:18 of daylight... in two weeks it will be 13:56, and will obviously continue increasing every day ...once it starts showing can I just move it outside to finish flowering? ... or will it begin to reveg because of my light cycle?


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 13, 2020)

stealthfader508 said:


> hey all .. I don't mean to hijack your thread but I had a quick question and figured you guys would probably have the best info ...
> 
> I've never grown out males but have an In-House Silky Johnson that tested male and I want to grow it out to breed with ... I moved it into my flower tent yesterday so it should be about a week or two before it starts showing, but I obviously don't want to leave it in there with everything flowering .. I'm in Massachusetts and as of today we get 13:18 of daylight... in two weeks it will be 13:56, and will obviously continue increasing every day ...once it starts showing can I just move it outside to finish flowering? ... or will it begin to reveg because of my light cycle?


It's hard to say, if it was already close to putting out pollen I'd be pretty sure you could get away with putting it outside but since it's not even showing balls yet it might just stay in veg, especially if you put it out before it's got actual male flowers sprouting. Personally I'd leave it in the inside garden until it's very close to putting out pollen then move it to someplace where you can keep the 12/12 (or less) light cycle on it, at that point all it will need is minimal light to continue growing enough to put off some pollen for you. If you aren't planning on keeping the male alive after this chuck you can abuse it fairly badly and still get pollen from it. So leave it in until it's getting close and then move it pretty much anywhere where you can keep the light under 12 a day, in fact as long as it gets a few hours of light each day and water it's going to put off pollen. You won't need to keep it under a grow light at that point is what I'm saying. You could practically throw it in the back of a closet and it's going to put off pollen if you wait long enough before pulling it from the room. Put it outside too soon though and it might stay in veg and that's kind of strain dependent too.


----------



## stealthfader508 (Apr 13, 2020)

thx bud good info .. the clone i tested it with was showing balls in about 10 days.. I'll keep an eye on it

I have my normal greenhouse I could probably throw it in there under my potting table where it would get minimal light .. i was also thinking of just building a small temp hoop house using pvc and extra greenhouse film i have... I guess I could just use a shade cloth over that easy enough as well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2020)

stealthfader508 said:


> thx bud good info .. the clone i tested it with was showing balls in about 10 days.. I'll keep an eye on it
> 
> I have my normal greenhouse I could probably throw it in there under my potting table where it would get minimal light .. i was also thinking of just building a small temp hoop house using pvc and extra greenhouse film i have... I guess I could just use a shade cloth over that easy enough as well


Some folks will cut a branch of the male once it forms balls. Just stick that cut in water and put near a window. The balls will continue to form and eventually drop pollen. 

It's a quick easy method when you just want to get a little pollen.


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2020)

Gello x Floozy 

Under DE 1000... these look just like I was looking for..

I'll get pics of the ones under the led..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2020)

Hot soil mishaps can get you when you least expect it. I lost this girl to a hot batch of feed:

Blula (Blue Hula) = Blue Dream x Old School Maui Wowie


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hot soil mishaps can get you when you least expect it. I lost this girl to a hot batch of feed:
> 
> Blula (Blue Hula) = Blue Dream x Old School Maui Wowie
> 
> ...


Shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Hot soil mishaps can get you when you least expect it. I lost this girl to a hot batch of feed:
> 
> Blula (Blue Hula) = Blue Dream x Old School Maui Wowie
> 
> ...


That must have been some HOT soil!
Bigger plants usually tolerate hot soil better than seedlings.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow, that is crazy, I've crisped some tops transplanting big plants before, even to the point where I had to cut the plant way back but I have never seen anything like that, I've even used tablespoons instead of teaspoons a couple times and never seen that, I've had to water them till they were purged like crazy before too. But nothing like that, Dang that really sucks, that was a beautiful looking plant too. I'd honestly have though that someone purposefully killed it, you sure someone not pissed at you or something? 

On a lighter note; I was given some good advice today.

Remember to wash your hands frequently. Like Epstein, the coronavirus will not kill itself.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like ditchweed hit by Highway Dept. with herbicides


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle beans gettin' dirty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Bobby schmeckle beans gettin' dirty.
> View attachment 4533474


So those were "(Matanuska thunderfuck x chemalien) x blackberry kush. I pollinated 3 phenos. They were all very similar and I liked all 3 so much that all moms are in there. I have pics of them somewhere. Extremely colorful. They had a great strawberry taste. Wasn't sure why but then I realized Raskal's "fire alien strawberry" is in the mix. Original seeds came from a guy named "snodome" many years ago from another forum. Everything I've ever popped from him has been fire.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So those were "(Matanuska thunderfuck x chemalien) x blackberry kush. I pollinated 3 phenos. They were all very similar and I liked all 3 so much that all moms are in there. I have pics of them somewhere. Extremely colorful. They had a great strawberry taste. Wasn't sure why but then I realized Raskal's "fire alien strawberry" is in the mix. Original seeds came from a guy named "snodome" many years ago from another forum. Everything I've ever popped from him has been fire.


Super excited to see how these turn out! 

I'm also repotting one of your grape stomper x BB kush today. 
Hmm... for this plant I may skip the 3 gallon bag and go straight to a 5 gallon cloth pot. 

She's looking slightly overfed from my custom "super" soil. 
I'll cut it with some promix & she'll be fine...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Super excited to see how these turn out!
> 
> I'm also repotting one of your grape stomper x BB kush today.
> Hmm... for this plant I may skip the 3 gallon bag and go straight to a 5 gallon cloth pot.
> ...


That mom was so damn resinous it's crazy. Have a pic of her somewhere too. I'll dig. 
We'll see how that blackberry dad did soon. my blackberry cakes gonna flower sooooon


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

I was pouring a bag of Alaska fish fertilizer and the whole bag dumped out. I have never burned a plant with this fertilizer ever before. I just figured it would be fine and would have an abundance of food for the remainder of its life. WRONG!

I think they may have spiked the formula with some salts. I actually grew a plant in a 1 gallon pot filled with 100% of this in the past just to test it. Why do they always bait and switch with products?

Shoreline Genetics Babies:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2020)

Any of you have a line on Panama Red strains? Any red hair strains for that matter!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2020)

6/6 California Cannon F2s up in red Solos.

3 Sleeskunk F2s from Indica mother, 2 average size with buds getting fat b the he day at 62 days. Short bushy with fat buds for thei4 size. Got a runty one but I dropped at up pot and damaging roots. Very smelly of spices and fruit. Pretty loud.

3 Copper Chem f3s at 5 days up potted on hopes of girls, pulled 3 boys with balls everywhere.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> So those were "(Matanuska thunderfuck x chemalien) x blackberry kush. I pollinated 3 phenos. They were all very similar and I liked all 3 so much that all moms are in there. I have pics of them somewhere. Extremely colorful. They had a great strawberry taste. Wasn't sure why but then I realized Raskal's "fire alien strawberry" is in the mix. Original seeds came from a guy named "snodome" many years ago from another forum. Everything I've ever popped from him has been fire.


Nice, that Matanuska thunderfuck is a solid breeder, it's one sturdy plant and makes some really nice crosses, I mixed it into my outdoor strain years ago to get that quick cycle and to have a plant that can take a little more cold than most. I traded a guy up there for the strain when I went up to visit AK in the mid 90's. I picked up another strain up there too but I can't remember what it was called, it wasn't that big of deal and I didn't end up keeping it. But that Matanuska was one THICK plant, WIDE leaves and fast producer, nice stoney buzz too. Not that it was super potent or even super flavorful compared with more modern strains but it was the cat's ass back in the day.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 14, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 56


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That mom was so damn resinous it's crazy. Have a pic of her somewhere too. I'll dig.
> We'll see how that blackberry dad did soon. my blackberry cakes gonna flower sooooon


Well befor they come out looking like this,ima need to "RUB" some of them...

Blackberry kush x grape stomper og........
I should have not let that plant die.


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4506246
> Hope you guys/gals are doing well in these times of bullshit...


Genuity, I hit up the chuckersgear site and notice everything is coming soon. How can I donate to the cause and get some beans in return? Thanks


----------



## nc208 (Apr 15, 2020)

cassinfo said:


> Genuity, I hit up the chuckersgear site and notice everything is coming soon. How can I donate to the cause and get some beans in return? Thanks


I second this.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> Well befor they come out looking like this,ima need to "RUB" some of them...
> View attachment 4534189
> Blackberry kush x grape stomper og........
> I should have not let that plant die.


Yeah I feel the same way. Hit her with the blackberry kush pollen though on the last run and have beans. Guess it'd be a blackberry BX?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2020)

*add*


nc208 said:


> I second this.


been trying to get the watermelon skittles x floozy


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck with germing fresh seeds? Like under a week old? I want to sneak a few chucks into this next run but I don’t have time to dry them out beforehand


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ve had poor results before a few weeks. However, I’ve had seeds fall off seeded plants come up in the container.


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok thanks man. Do you toss them in the fridge/freezer before you pop them? Hoping that may help


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

No


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Has anyone had any luck with germing fresh seeds? Like under a week old? I want to sneak a few chucks into this next run but I don’t have time to dry them out beforehand


If you have a ton of them to spare you could try them, you might even get some interesting mutations, but no for the most part you will only have bad luck starting them too soon. But like some people have noticed there are times when you can have luck with seeds right off the plant. I think it's maybe strain dependent but I know for sure that it depends on how early in the cycle the plant got hit with pollen. If the seeds are literally falling off the bud then you actually have a decent chance at getting them to pop early and if you have more than you need it really wouldn't hurt to try.

If you don't have many seeds to spare, than for sure you should wait. 

I think one way to look at it is how old the seeds are from the day the plant was pollinated, so the answer is that it kind of depends on how early you polinated and how long you let the plant live.

One time way back in the day I had pollen from my indica garden accidentally hit my Sativas when they were just getting started budding. I had seeds falling down into the pots and germinating, while the plants were busy putting out foxtail after foxtail for another two months. 

(That was some stellar breeding project right there, let me tell you, that's how this noob rolled back in the day, just let stuff happen accidentally and if it lives cross it. LOL)


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 15, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Good to see you around SS. Whatcha working on these days?


Slowly working my way through the williams wonder side of CnC crosses I made last year (red headed stranger and lucinda williams). Revisiting @GroErr 's Blue Ripper, sprouting some nigerian sunshine x granny skunk testers for @SCJedi , smokin the last of my Miel de Regaliz chopped over a year ago just as the new flower room is starting to produce, and hanging out on another site for the most part but this thread always feels like home, the beginning.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

Finishing week 10 of some 
Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard from a Haze dom mother. 
Still waiting for these to start swelling and breaking.


This pheno reminds me of Super Silver Haze and Haze already started to swell and require additional support


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2020)

@Bakersfield - Those are some beautiful indoor sativa ladies!

Agent Orange #3



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Arise x Slymeball day 56
> Nice nice
> View attachment 4533972View attachment 4533973View attachment 4533974View attachment 4533975View attachment 4533976View attachment 4533977View attachment 4533978View attachment 4533979View attachment 4533980


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Finishing week 10 of some
> Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard from a Haze dom mother.
> Still waiting for these to start swelling and breaking.
> View attachment 4534717View attachment 4534719View attachment 4534720
> ...


Amazing looking plants. Wow!!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Ok thanks man. Do you toss them in the fridge/freezer before you pop them? Hoping that may help


Don't freeze freshies lol. To much moisture in them, they'll burst. At a minimum cell walls will rupture.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Pollen is insane right now, plants ejaculating all over everything.


Still got over a foot of snow...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Still got over a foot of snow...


Life up North, winters are long. 
3 feet here, but 40 miles away near the ocean its gone.
We got like 10 feet this year.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Life up North, winters are long.
> 3 feet here, but 40 miles away near the ocean its gone.
> We got like 10 feet this year.


I seen that in some pics today from a buddy up that way


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Don't freeze freshies lol. To much moisture in them, they'll burst. At a minimum cell walls will rupture.


Haha Good call. I have a few extras around maybe I’ll try a few in the fridge and a few not and see if anything works.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Haha Good call. I have a few extras around maybe I’ll try a few in the fridge and a few not and see if anything works.


I know of a few that like to place them on a tray in the fridge for a couple weeks. Never done it, so couldn't tell ya. Give it a go


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

No real bad ice this year 1” snow in November, been easy. Got real cold around Halloween then mild, daffodils came up in January just to not bloom but stretch.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 15, 2020)

@Chunky Stool this was one of the mtf x chem alien moms. Not the best pic but you get the idea


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Haha Good call. I have a few extras around maybe I’ll try a few in the fridge and a few not and see if anything works.


The other issue with fresh seeds besides poor germination rates, or at least I've experienced, is the seeds that did germinate had slow growing mutated/twisted early growth. 

I had seeds from lvtk x tangerine power that I thought were duds. The first 4-7 seeds I started of that, after like 2 weeks off the plant, were slow to germinate and had sad twisted early growth. 2 of them grew some what normal early and soon grew out of any weirdness. After a couple weeks or so the plants from those seeds never showed any of that mutated weird growth and were quite vigorous when other folks ran them weeks later..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 15, 2020)

Got two of each hoping at least one of each are female banana cake x floozy gello x floozy


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The other issue with fresh seeds besides poor germination rates, or at least I've experienced, is the seeds that did germinate had slow growing mutated/twisted early growth.
> 
> I had seeds from lvtk x tangerine power that I thought were duds. The first 4-7 seeds I started of that, after like 2 weeks off the plant, were slow to germinate and had sad twisted early growth. 2 of them grew some what normal early and soon grew out of any weirdness. After a couple weeks or so the plants from those seeds never showed any of that mutated weird growth and were quite vigorous when other folks ran them weeks later..


More very valid points. I guess the three “wait for them to dry” recommendations probably have the win.... I guess I’ll wait for them to dry I appreciate the help folks


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2020)

cassinfo said:


> Genuity, I hit up the chuckersgear site and notice everything is coming soon. How can I donate to the cause and get some beans in return? Thanks


[email protected] 
Seed catalog
Chuckers Paradise genetics
Buy 2 packs for $75
Buy 3 for $105
(Any of the packs below)
Girly drinks
Honey Sundae
South beach breeze
Dulce cherry punch f2
Crinkle cookies

Freebie pack of testers with your order(1 pack)
Gello x Floozy 
Goofy grape x Floozy 
92OG x Floozy 
Banana cake x Floozy 

I'm making more watermelon zkittles x Floozy, I sent the buddy the first set to test..


----------



## coppershot (Apr 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> Freebie pack of testers with your order(1 pack)
> Gello x Floozy
> Goofy grape x Floozy
> 92OG x Floozy
> Banana cake x Floozy


These all sound really dope. Good job Gen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> [email protected]
> Seed catalog
> Chuckers Paradise genetics
> Buy 2 packs for $75
> ...


Dude, your side chicks are looking awesome! 
I'll have to get pics when lights come on. 

Very healthy with great structure.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 15, 2020)

@Chunky Stool another mediocre pic but this is the star fighter mom those beans came from. Ridiculous yielder. Lime sherbert 100%


----------



## klx (Apr 16, 2020)

G'day! Demo F2 girls a week into flower. That's the second layer of trellis they took off from day 1.


The tiny clones I used to sex the vegging plants went outside so I could get a look at whats in store. 





I have selected this male to flower out. Great vegging plant, lovely structure, good stretch and stem rub is pure bubble gum. Hoping he flowers out nice. Have put him outside now.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

Couple possible new dads just went into flowering:

Blackberry cake
Alien Matter (I'm not a huge proponent of smelling veg plants for quality but this one noticeably reeks)
Sweet Collision (alien cookies x trainwreck)
boysenberry hashplant f3
Gelatti BX
Grape MAC
Nila Wafer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Couple possible new dads just went into flowering:
> 
> Blackberry cake
> Alien Matter (I'm not a huge proponent of smelling veg plants for quality but this one noticeably reeks)
> ...


We need to come up with names for your new strains. 

Here's one:
_(chem alien X Matanuska tunder fuck) X blackberry kush_ = *Alien Fuck Berry*

wadaya think?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

6 tester packs left of wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535685
> 6 tester packs left of wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush.


Busting out the fancy cutlery. The packs are sleek too.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535685
> 6 tester packs left of wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush.


You aren't in Canada by chance, eh?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 16, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> You aren't in Canada by chance, eh?


No I’m not sorry


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 16, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> No I’m not sorry


Too bad, i wanted to snag a pack of that fire. Take care.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Too bad, i wanted to snag a pack of that fire. Take care.


That shouldn't stop you. 
I sent someone some seeds in Canada and it took a month to get there.
Canadian customs opened the package and then taped it back up and delivered the seeds.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That shouldn't stop you.
> I sent someone some seeds in Canada and it took a month to get there.
> Canadian customs opened the package and then taped it back up and delivered the seeds.
> View attachment 4535926


I just don't really feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> I just don't really feel comfortable with that.


I don't blame you.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That shouldn't stop you.
> I sent someone some seeds in Canada and it took a month to get there.
> Canadian customs opened the package and then taped it back up and delivered the seeds.
> View attachment 4535926


I know I'm over sending to Canada, still have dudes wanting and waiting up there. It's just such a hassle


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I know I'm over sending to Canada, still have dudes wanting and waiting up there. It's just such a hassle


Is that due to the shut down? Strange days!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is that due to the shut down? Strange days!


Lol no just sending up there in general. I pay more than I should just to get testers up there. And then I have to go fill out the form, give my id, etc. I feel bad but I don't lol, it's a pain I'm just not into anymore.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2020)

Start off clean & try to stay that way..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Lol no just sending up there in general. I pay more than I should just to get testers up there. And then I have to go fill out the form, give my id, etc. I feel bad but I don't lol, it's a pain I'm just not into anymore.


Oh yeah, testers go out in corrugated plastic in greetings cards. Just $.50 for card at dollar tree and $1.20 for international stamp.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> Start off clean & try to stay that way..
> View attachment 4536115


What's the dip?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, testers go out in corrugated plastic in greetings cards. Just $.50 for card at dollar tree and $1.20 for international stamp.


Maybe that's how you do it. I finally found a cheaper way, but when I started shipping up there I was paying 25 bucks per, like ouch lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Maybe that's how you do it. I finally found a cheaper way, but when I started shipping up there I was paying 25 bucks per, like ouch lol


I paid $12.
No big deal to me. I've had Canadians send me stuff, so it's like paying it forward.
I only send stuff occasionally anyhow.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I paid $12.
> No big deal to me. I've had Canadians send me stuff, so it's like paying it forward.
> I only send stuff occasionally anyhow.


I think I have it down to 8. It just adds up when you have ten to send out that way lol. I like esos method on that though. And I'm guessing no need to fill out forms too right @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I think I have it down to 8. It just adds up when you have ten to send out that way lol. I like esos method on that though. And I'm guessing no need to fill out forms too right @thenotsoesoteric


I sent a bunch of seeds (extra just in case) to the UK, in a card, with zero protection and about half of them made it crushed - uncrushed, lol. 
No forms, no problem. 5 days delivered from Alaska.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I think I have it down to 8. It just adds up when you have ten to send out that way lol. I like esos method on that though. And I'm guessing no need to fill out forms too right @thenotsoesoteric





Bakersfield said:


> I sent a bunch of seeds (extra just in case) to the UK, in a card, with zero protection and about half of them made it crushed - uncrushed, lol.
> No forms, no problem. 5 days delivered from Alaska.


The corrugated plastic, no customs and damn near 90% success. With 100% success with 2/2 to Australia. But it is a pain in the butt to do multiple strains.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 17, 2020)

@genuity a very purple dcp f2

Have 1 in flower and another in veg, none of them are doing much side branching thinking about topping this one and the other in veg.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> @genuity a very purple dcp f2
> View attachment 4536478
> Have 1 in flower and another in veg, none of them are doing much side branching thinking about topping this one and the other in veg.


Yeah,them DCP have very little side growth,they need a good veg of 6+ weeks,they do not stretch much at all.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2020)

macsnax said:


> What's the dip?


Gal of water(that had a hand full of gro-kashi) soaking
Some neem oil
Some peroxide
Some dish soap
Some fox farm don't bug me

Dip & spin a few times,let soak for a min or so...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Gal of water(that had a hand full of gro-kashi) soaking
> Some neem oil
> Some peroxide
> Some dish soap
> ...


That actually sounds like a pretty good concoction man. You have bugs, molds, and bacterias covered. Might just save this one lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

I had a strong neem dip. I thought I was covered. Then I check my clones and they are all gone!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had a strong neem dip. I thought I was covered. Then I check my clones and they are all gone!
> 
> View attachment 4536739


Ouch man


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had a strong neem dip. I thought I was covered. Then I check my clones and they are all gone!
> 
> View attachment 4536739


I despise caterpillars. Savage little asshole potheads


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2020)

Seriously, the only thing I really hate about growing outdoors is caterpillars. I don’t mind sharing but they kill too much and leave their poop all up in your buds.
And apparently eat trays of clones!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The corrugated plastic, no customs and damn near 90% success. With 100% success with 2/2 to Australia. But it is a pain in the butt to do multiple strains.


Couldn't you just cut a little card of corrugated plastic and put the different strains in each slot?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

Worst part was that it ate all of my Scotts OG and REBAR clones!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Couldn't you just cut a little card of corrugated plastic and put the different strains in each slot?


That's kind of what I do but getting 10 beans of 5 strains in those little holes can be time consuming. Especially when doing for 5-15 different people at one time. 

It's all part of the game though.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's kind of what I do but getting 10 beans of 5 strains in those little holes can be time consuming. Especially when doing for 5-15 different people at one time.
> 
> It's all part of the game though.


Ahhh...gotcha. 
What strains you have available if any?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> Ahhh...gotcha.
> What strains you have available if any?


Unfortunately I'm not allowed to discuss that here on riu but I'll check this weekend about becoming an advertiser so I can. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2020)

Are you in the US?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Are you in the US?


Oregon


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 17, 2020)

Couple shots of the blue cheese quake keeper. There’s one without the flash in the jar. I can’t get this camera to take nat geo level photos and it’s kinda bumming me out.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 17, 2020)

Closer.


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Apr 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Couple shots of the blue cheese quake keeper. There’s one without the flash in the jar. I can’t get this camera to take nat geo level photos and it’s kinda bumming me out.View attachment 4537166View attachment 4537165View attachment 4537167View attachment 4537163


frosty af looks amazing


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535685
> 6 tester packs left of wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush.
> [/QUOTE
> this way please


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 18, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4535685
> 6 tester packs left of wedding cake f2 x blackberry kush.


this way please


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 19, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> this way please


This round is gone, but I've got some more stuff cookin and I'll send some your way.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 19, 2020)

Just pulled 3 Sleeskunk F2s at 67 days from Indica mom and Strong Sativa dad. They carry mom's shape and heavy buds and stink like grapefruit lemon punch and heavy fuel with Skunk. Size a little small but huge hard buds, extreme stickies 20% clear, 60% cloudy and 20% amber with runt (grower dropped) having a few yellow nanners. So took em all as they were about ready.

Maintaining proper odor distancing!


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately I'm not allowed to discuss that here on riu but I'll check this weekend about becoming an advertiser so I can.
> 
> Cheers!


I had to support my fellow home state breeder even though he moved out of state


----------



## macsnax (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 420 everyone better get lifted today


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> I had to support my fellow home state breeder even though he moved out of state


Much appreciated mi amigo!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 20, 2020)

Have a frosty 4/20


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4/20 to all you mother chuckers!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Apr 20, 2020)

i am sure that after seeing some of your grows and crosses ,you could use a rake to duck hunt!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2020)

2016 B.C (Befor Covid)

Happy 420


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2020)

Gello x Floozy 


Flookies


DUM x DCP


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Seriously, the only thing I really hate about growing outdoors is caterpillars. I don’t mind sharing but they kill too much and leave their poop all up in your buds.
> And apparently eat trays of clones!


Deer, slugs, caterpillars and humans, been ripped off by them and more but little old mold is the one I fight the most outdoors. Always sucks, no matter what it is that gets ya. Grew too close to a potato field once and didn't know they sprayed them in the early fall. Fucking spray drifted over on a high wind onto plants that were weeks away from harvest, Gone, Gone Gone, sucked to be me. I wonder if that happened today if I could sue them? Deputy, he done killed my bushes and I know you were looking forward to, I mean you know the law must be enforced officer, he's gotta pay.

And Happy 4/20 to all you fine growers!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2020)

Enjoying the holiday!



Getting high with the weed nerd!


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 20, 2020)

Smoke em if ya got em, breaking into the wine cellar to take a peak and pick something for 4/20, see if any of these are changing flavor since I put them up. All kinds of different chucks in there. 

Happy 4/20 everyone.


----------



## Mike Adriano (Apr 20, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Happy 4/20 to all you mother chuckers!





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Much appreciated mi amigo!


Happy 4/20 friends and neighbors!

I'm really not new here, but my account got borked somehow, so I guess I'm starting over. I hope you're all doing very well, and that your families are healthy.



genuity said:


> View attachment 4540112
> 2016 B.C (Befor Covid)
> 
> Happy 420


Gorgeous work, @genuity, as always. Happy 420 to the guy with the best thread in the community. Cheers.

I've been more or less gone from RIU for about a year or so, I miss most of you more than twice as much as I loathe a few of you.

I'm moving to Adrian, OR right now, which is great if you like living in a stinking desert. I do. Game on, friends. The game is _always_ on.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mike Adriano said:


> I miss most of you more than twice as much as I loathe a few of you.


LOL. I just finished reading The Lord of the Rings again while on this holidemic, so immediately the following came to mind when I read what you wrote: 

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." -Bilbo Baggins (c/o J.R.R. Tolkien)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

4 testers of blackberry kush/grape stomper og x blackberry kush. Hit me if ya want em


----------



## Mike Adriano (Apr 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4540431View attachment 4540432View attachment 4540433
> 4 testers of blackberry kush/grape stomper og x blackberry kush. Hit me if ya want em


Damn, I can't PM people yet. That looks outrageous.


----------



## Mike Adriano (Apr 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> LOL. I just finished reading The Lord of the Rings again while on this holidemic, so immediately the following came to mind when I read what you wrote:
> 
> "I don't know half of you half as well as I should like; and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." -Bilbo Baggins (c/o J.R.R. Tolkien)


I used to have my location on RIU listed as Ered Lithui, Mordor, and I totally lifted that. I'm formerly @Michael Huntherz (until or unless I get back into that account)


----------



## spek9 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mike Adriano said:


> I used to have my location on RIU listed as Ered Lithui, Mordor, and I totally lifted that. I'm formerly @Michael Huntherz (until or unless I get back into that account)


Did you ask sunni or rollitup about reclaiming your previous account? Appears as though it had some experience attached to it.


----------



## Mike Adriano (Apr 20, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Did you ask @sunni or @rollitup about reclaiming your previous account? Appears as though it had some experience attached to it.


I wrote them emails from outside, without creating a new account and got no response, please don't tag the staff on my behalf, as much as I appreciate the intent to help. My two-factor auth doesn't work, I didn't make any changes...not sure what's up, some sort of data condition error, maybe they can fix it but I was going to address that myself, eventually. 

To get to the topc: I bought a bunch of elite clones recently, working on making some feminized chucks over the next year. Got MAC1, GMO, @shorelineOG Candyman cut, PuTang, some others I already pheno-hunted like my OBS plus some I'm hunting through now.
I have a little harem started that I'm going to work with and I'm darn excited, bought some gear from @thenotsoesoteric today, too.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 20, 2020)

@genuity fire & desire was the first to shoot roots out. 

No problems cloning, that’s for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

A trumpie showed me a video from game camera that showed a guerilla grower on the way to his plants, he had no idea, thought he was a poacher.

Be aware how many game cameras and motion security cameras are out there, to say nothing of the helicopters. All indoor sports on this hill.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A trumpie showed me a video from game camera that showed a guerilla grower on the way to his plants, he had no idea, thought he was a poacher.
> 
> Be aware how many game cameras and motion security cameras are out there, to say nothing of the helicopters. All indoor sports on this hill.


Word!
Congrats BTW!


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Have a frosty 4/20
> View attachment 4539964View attachment 4539967View attachment 4539968View attachment 4539970View attachment 4539971


Nice detailed pics. Gonna guess you have a cat. Fine white hair. 
I love my pets but dont want to smoke them.









The Deluxe Set


Our deluxe set of reusable, eco-friendly lint rollers picks up lint, hair, crumbs, and dirt lightning-fast. The special silicone material is slippery when wet, but super sticky when dry. Set includes regular size Sticky Buddy, the Travel Buddy, the Big Stick It Pro and The Ninja Pet Glove.




mystickybuddy.com


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

It used to be that plants sprouted from vacant homes with gardens near here, with help. Wouldn’t do it today.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 21, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Nice detailed pics. Gonna guess you have a cat. Fine white hair.
> I love my pets but dont want to smoke them.
> View attachment 4540885
> 
> ...


Had a cat (rip) but his spirit (fuzz) still lingers lol


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 21, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Nice detailed pics. Gonna guess you have a cat. Fine white hair.
> I love my pets but dont want to smoke them.
> View attachment 4540885
> 
> ...


To be clear use these on yourself not the plants.


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Had a cat (rip) but his spirit (fuzz) still lingers lol


Sorry.


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2020)

DUM x DCP 

These things are putting out some cherry punch cereal terps...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> DUM x DCP
> View attachment 4541126
> These things are putting out some cherry punch cereal terps...


Yum


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2020)

@shorelineOG ECSD

About a week in 12/12


----------



## Houstini (Apr 21, 2020)

Mike Adriano said:


> I used to have my location on RIU listed as Ered Lithui, Mordor, and I totally lifted that. I'm formerly @Michael Huntherz (until or unless I get back into that account)


Welcome back. Good to have ya


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> @shorelineOG ECSD
> View attachment 4541262
> About a week in 12/12


There is a strain I wish made better baby’s . Can’t wait to get my old sour d cut back once my room is dialed.

stoked tosee what you do with it gen.


----------



## kroc (Apr 21, 2020)

spirit train (trainwreck x kashmir) x black raspberry (both bodhi), got a lemon/orange/grape thing goin on, this was just a bagseed. long story short i fucked up a black raspberry tying it down too tight and it spit nanners on some wounded branches. Figured id toss it in the dirt since it was such an interesting combo. So far so good. Cant wait to flower out my actual chucks here soon, veg is looking like a jungle.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 21, 2020)

Well well well, it seems they removed two-factor auth from my account, I'm in!

Thanks, mysterious staff member, for the help!

Damn, I missed you folks. Loved your post @hillbill.

I want to do a bunch of chucks with different Tangie crosses this year, I have the spaces and the gear to do it, finally.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> A trumpie showed me a video from game camera that showed a guerilla grower on the way to his plants, he had no idea, thought he was a poacher.
> 
> Be aware how many game cameras and motion security cameras are out there, to say nothing of the helicopters. All indoor sports on this hill.


On a flip side of that coin
I would imagine that setting up your own game cameras at strategic locations could keep a guerrilla abreast to who's snooping around.


----------



## Senokai (Apr 21, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well well well, it seems they removed two-factor auth from my account, I'm in!
> 
> Thanks, mysterious staff member, for the help!
> 
> ...


Holy hell ! Havnt seen you around in a while! How have you been? If you are looking for awesome Tangie stuff THT has some interesting Tangie chucks. I grew one out and fucking love it.


----------



## 18six50 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> On a flip side of that coin
> I would imagine that setting up your own game cameras at strategic locations could keep a guerrilla abreast to who's snooping around.


We had a special "narcotics" department up here that was trying to catch growers, they turned that around on us with hidden "pin cameras". Go to check on your plants and they would catch you on camera, guys had to go full guerrilla with fucking ninja outfits on. Helicopters and light airplanes looking for us too, crazy stupid for the little busts they ever got. I think they must have spent a million bucks a pound, but every plant was a "KILO" worth a hundred grand, even if they found some molded up crap that someone gave up on or some leaves someone ditched. LOL Around here the jails would have been empty if not for dumb ass kids narking each other out, it was like a local pass time for a while, still is that way, mostly dumb bored kids who like drama nark each other out for kicks. 

Fucked up though, some idiots up here broke into a guys house and held him at gunpoint the other day. Suspects were a 32 yr old man from downstate, 18 yr girl from up here and some minors, with guns, bats and knives, the rocket scientists knew the guy they robbed. 

First time we have ever had that happen up here. Nothing better to do in the middle of this virus than do dumb shit??

Reminds us that it's still a dangerous game that we are playing, even when it's legal. Although I'm guessing the guy who got robbed wasn't strictly legal because they must have thought he wouldn't call the cops for some reason, he did though, so they picked them all up. 

Freaked my friends out when I first put up security cameras but they got used to em, that crap is why I put them up, sucks though. No way to hide something the size of my outdoor grow last year and it wasn't on the property by my house so I was miles away from it. Not that you could see the plants, they were well fenced in, it was just where it was it was was kind of obviously a "what else could it be", kind of thing and if you got within a half mile you could smell it. So I put up cameras with live feeds through the internet to a hard-drive, had alarms all that jazz, you guys have probably used them. Plus that way I didn't mind if my buddies did stop over to help out and brought around someone I didn't know too well (usually their girl friend). It's an amazing amount of work to grow really Really REALLY big outdoors, I could use all the help I could get for a while. My how things have changed, not all for the better but a lot of it has.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2020)

_Gonna bring back Ripped Bubba [ RIP SubCool ] and bring a couple others into the mix for F1s. @genuity.

_


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2020)

TGA Agent Orange and assorted Shoreline Mexicans:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 22, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 63
Trichs are still mostly clear


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2020)

Crinkle cookies 



Next run will be for keepers"runners",now that I know what to look for kind of..


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 22, 2020)

I’ve been watching this thread for years now. I’ve been tossing males for way too long and it seemed wasteful. Seeing you guys put out crosses on par with top dollar gear inspired me to give it a go. Just chopping my first pollen chuck now and it is by far the most satisfying harvest to date. You guys are killing it. Keep doing your thing.
A couple phenos
#1

#2


----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> I’ve been watching this thread for years now. I’ve been tossing males for way too long and it seemed wasteful. Seeing you guys put out crosses on par with top dollar gear inspired me to give it a go. Just chopping my first pollen chuck now and it is by far the most satisfying harvest to date. You guys are killing it. Keep doing your thing.
> A couple phenos
> #1
> View attachment 4541946View attachment 4541949
> ...


Welcome to your new addiction


----------



## kroc (Apr 22, 2020)

Just built a tent to keep some males, so far i have two dirty sanchez (A.S.S x GMO/Waltz) i wanna work with. Stinkier than hell and showing some more ass traits than the gmo/waltz. the dirty sanchez is from cannavore (runs bodhiguide IG). Quite a few moms to dust too, so far spirit train (trainwreck x kashmir) and the fuzz (jbchem x appalachia) are going in with em. My bruce banger x SSDD is showing some chode ass leaves, ive never seen such stubby little things


----------



## spek9 (Apr 22, 2020)

kroc said:


> Just built a tent to keep some males


Just so very much more convenient having separate environments, isn't it?


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 22, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Welcome to your new addiction


Funny you should say that. I actually just seeded and flowered out all my mothers that I’ve had for a few years to make room for a good pheno hunt.


----------



## kroc (Apr 22, 2020)

spek9 said:


> Just so very much more convenient having separate environments, isn't it?


 yah i cant wait to see them reach their full potential too, instead of just grabbing some pollen and trashing it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 24, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Holy hell ! Havnt seen you around in a while! How have you been? If you are looking for awesome Tangie stuff THT has some interesting Tangie chucks. I grew one out and fucking love it.


I think popped some he sent me just the other day @THT - Lemon Banana Sherbet x Sour Strawberry, that was you right? They are vegging like they’re mad about something. I have more Tangie descendants in my stable than I can handle, and I am not sad about that. I think I might have seen your grow of his SS F1 last time I was lurking around here.

I have a baker’s dozen of strains I am going to play with.
Shoreline Genetics’ Candyman cut
MAC1 cut
Mass Medical PuTang cut
Sin City Wedding Mints
Sin City Romulan Grapefruit x Sin Mint Cookies (The Starfruit Enterprise)
Tropicana x Animal cookies (Panther Muffin)
Purple Punch S1 - I call it “Parple Drank”
GPS Cookies N Chem
GMO Bigfoot cut
Dynasty Huckleberry Meringue
@THT Lemon Banana Sherbet x Sour Strawberry
GPS Orange Blossom Special cut I have kept for a couple years
DJ Short’s Flo cut

I love spring. Here’s some pics of the current state of things

@thenotsoesoteric sent me the next beans I will pop...excited about LVTK and friends. Dude hooks it up like a boss.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Wedding cake f2 (seed junky) x blackberry kush getting ready. Wondering if the mail is slow. Sent packs out on tuesday. If they got snagged I’ll send more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4544608
> Wedding cake f2 (seed junky) x blackberry kush getting ready. Wondering if the mail is slow. Sent packs out on tuesday. If they got snagged I’ll send more.


Mail is slow lately.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

Mail workers, UPS and FedEx busting their asses.
Thanks so much


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mail is slow lately.





hillbill said:


> Mail workers, UPS and FedEx busting their asses.
> Thanks so much


Slow for sure, I seen a UPS driver out at 10 last night. Ordered a few things from Amazon last Saturday, they just shipped yesterday. Everyone is a bit backed up right now.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2020)

Was surprised to find nitrile industrial gloves at Growers House, yippee! Got em quick!


----------



## kroc (Apr 25, 2020)

heres a early veg shot of a gorilla zkittlez x SSDD


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2020)

@curious2garden GMO x chem91 in solo shots.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 25, 2020)

Chucked by Buck...

GG4Bx1


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2020)

Marijuana plants...


----------



## SSGrower (Apr 25, 2020)

DCP f2 early flower.

I think of it as a cute plant but somehow I get the feeling it has a mean side.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, I pulled the plug on these beasts at 12 weeks flower. 
Killer A5 Haze (A5 Haze x Malawi) x Blissful Wizard 
They were hogging up production at my essential provider facility.  
I have 6 phenos of Killer A5 Haze ranging from Haze dominant to Malawi dominant crossed to 
Blissful Wizard.
This cross was from one of the Haze dominant phenos.
I chose her because I new she would be the biggest pain in the ass to contain indoors.
True to form on the other 4 crosses with the Blissful Wizard male I've tested, the female dominates the cross while the male brings copious amounts of sugar cookie frost, a touch of sweet hashy delight and I'll soon find out if it upped the potency. 
This particular female was good weed, but not great weed.
Turned at a couple of weeks of life. They were up potted from dixie cup to flowering container @ 8 inches tall. 
Final height 5 to 6 feet
10 seedlings turned to 4 females.
Sorry about the hand shots in advance I just couldn't keep my hands off.


----------



## THT (Apr 26, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @THT - Lemon Banana Sherbet x Sour Strawberry, that was you right?


It was me, I am also finally getting around to running this cross too. the other projects that I used the SS male with turned out great, he blended really well with tangie and maybe I just got lucky but I've had over 90% females from dozens of seeds now, and two sets of twin. This was the recent tangie x sour straw tent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 26, 2020)

THT said:


> It was me, I am also finally getting around to running this cross too. the other projects that I used the SS male with turned out great, he blended really well with tangie and maybe I just got lucky but I've had over 90% females from dozens of seeds now, and two sets of twin. This was the recent tangie x sour straw tent.
> View attachment 4546242View attachment 4546240View attachment 4546241


Looks great, I am a believer in the Crockett lines, fully stoked on these. I popped just half a dozen of the LBS x SS - they are in plastic cups right now, will post updates here when they flower. Thanks for the gifts a while back, will reciprocate someday.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 27, 2020)

fofana male moved outside for the time being. I’ll pull a few branches this week to dust the mommas for f2s. Not sure if I want to make some other chucks with him yet.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2020)

OMg............. 

The wonderful whites of West Virginia 



I'm high & I LOVE America


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> OMg.............
> 
> The wonderful whites of West Virginia
> 
> ...


Never been there. 
Don't they have the highest opioid addiction rate in the nation?


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Never been there.
> Don't they have the highest opioid addiction rate in the nation?


After watching this documentary, I'd have to say yes.....

This family (whites) is Wild

This shit is way more interesting than the tiger king was.....

I know the cameras make'em act extra,but they was all real.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> After watching this documentary, I'd have to say yes.....
> 
> This family (whites) is Wild
> 
> ...


I'll have to check it out, sounds greasy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2020)

Houstini said:


> fofana male moved outside for the time being. I’ll pull a few branches this week to dust the mommas for f2s. Not sure if I want to make some other chucks with him yet.


I got some Fofanas in trade. They weren't sent in breeder's pack so I've forgotten - who made those? I recall they were inexpensive.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> After watching this documentary, I'd have to say yes.....
> 
> This family (whites) is Wild
> 
> ...


Rena! Rena! They took her baby! She had a baby and they took it!. That fucking movie, Boone county mating call as he shakes the pill bottle. My girl loves that movie made me buy it for like 8 bucks.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2020)

4 Space Monkey F2s with good tails planted in blue Solos!

5 California Cannon ready for first up pot looking good a lot alike and strong. Veg

Three Copper Chem f3s at 20 days and growing insanely fast, making buds also. All lean to Sativa and sprawling Bush.
These look to be big yielders in 7 weeks or or so.

Sleeskunk f2 in the Vapor Genie for a few hard and extremely loud hash and funk hits that even stinks when vaping.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 28, 2020)

Tester packs started arriving for folks in the mail yesterday. Looks like they didn’t get snagged and the mail is sloooooooow


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> After watching this documentary, I'd have to say yes.....
> 
> This family (whites) is Wild
> 
> ...


**shakes pill bottle** “that there’s the Boone county mating call!”


----------



## macsnax (Apr 28, 2020)

Lol I'm gonna have to check this show out


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 28, 2020)

Trucking along, hoping to remodel the whole basement for production soon.


----------



## genuity (Apr 28, 2020)

Wedding cake(breeder cut) x Floozy(keeper) FEMS 

Yup,in a big way....


----------



## Houstini (Apr 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I got some Fofanas in trade. They weren't sent in breeder's pack so I've forgotten - who made those? I recall they were inexpensive.


Pistil positive creations. 

I’ve grown these out before, definitely worth making f2s


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 28, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Pistil positive creations.
> 
> I’ve grown these out before, definitely worth making f2s


I snagged a 3 pack of their Skeeballs; any info on the breeder by chance?


----------



## Houstini (Apr 28, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I snagged a 3 pack of their Skeeballs; any info on the breeder by chance?


Smaller breeder from what I can tell, he only offers through James bean co. I’ve had a few conversations with him, was friendly and helpful. Any packs I’ve bought all had 16+ seeds and a 3pk freebie. Have a friend that just finished some testers for him that turned out nicely.


----------



## klx (Apr 28, 2020)

This is the male I have selected from the Demo F2s. Was topped a couple of times and still got some nice spears going on.



The girls are at about day 17. The gap front left was a full blown herm so had to cull it.



The tiny clones I put outside while these vegged are looking promising





And this is 25 plant hunt from seed a mix of my chucks, some @SCJedi 88G13HP, and some Riot and Useful stuff:


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2020)

klx said:


> This is the male I have selected from the Demo F2s. Was topped a couple of times and still got some nice spears going on.
> 
> View attachment 4549082
> 
> ...


He is looking handsome, really love the way you are actually hunting


----------



## PurpleGlurple (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4522940View attachment 4522941
> Tiger meth (black cherry chem x blackberry kush)


I love how good blackberry genetics carry over the large trichomes.

Keep up the good work bob


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 29, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball day 70
She doesn’t want to finish and is throwing some late bananas that I’m picking off, maybe two so far. The smell has changed a bit. Now there is a foot funk on top of the sweet berry/lime, reminiscent of the Arise mother. She also didn’t want to finish up lol. I’m going to take her one more week and then she dies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

Side Chick by @genuity

She needs a bigger pot!


----------



## klx (Apr 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> He is looking handsome, really love the way you are actually hunting


Thanks for the cross! All going well I plan on working it at least 2 more generations. 

If you ever see anything you like in my garden, let me know, I owe you!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle 
Grape Stomper x Blackberry Kush


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

@genuity found another side chick that was already in a 7 gal smart pot.

Forgot about that one...


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2020)

Gello x Floozy testers

Left side under hlg lighting..................................... right side 1000 watt DE lighting

Led side


DE side..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks like we need to add more UV to our LEDs!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Different phenos?


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2020)

92OG 5 weeks away from her cameo in the movie.... "Burning Zig-zag"


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Different phenos?


Yup,all the plants under the led are that short,with the same look..
And the de plants all look the same as the pic above.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sum stuff


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2020)

A little bottom nug of some
Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard

Smells a bit sweet like honey and not much else.
Still a bit green to sample.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2020)

100%


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4550476
> 
> 100%


Same goes for when you gettin laid and they not...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4550476
> 
> 100%


----------



## macsnax (Apr 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup,all the plants under the led are that short,with the same look..
> And the de plants all look the same as the pic above.


That's an interesting side by side, I would have bet money the led would have produced more frost. What's that DE somewhere around 120,000 lumens?


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2020)

Fly first class




macsnax said:


> That's an interesting side by side, I would have bet money the led would have produced more frost. What's that DE somewhere around 120,000 lumens?


First run with led,so that may play a roll,but this cross holds N like crazy & that did show in the leafyness <<<(is that a word) of the 5 under the led.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> That's an interesting side by side, I would have bet money the led would have produced more frost. What's that DE somewhere around 120,000 lumens?


I don't see much of a difference in frost levels between the two.
I do like the compactness of the LED side.
I grow a lot of stem under my DE's


----------



## macsnax (Apr 30, 2020)

Lol leafyness is a word that I understand. I just looked it's more like 150,000 lumens on the DE's, that's some serious output


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2020)

Question for all you out there. I've been having a wtf moment with a few people at work who all swear they can tell the sex of a seed. 

By looking at the bottom of it where it connected to the plant. If it's a perfect circle then its female, if its egg shaped or oblong then its male?
Is this bro science/ any one use this?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Bobby schmeckle
> Grape Stomper x Blackberry Kush
> View attachment 4549756


It was a few runs ago, but I don't recall that one stretching very much in flower.

Whoever gets the wedding cake f2 x blackberry (16 packs sent out and 2 have arrived WTF?)- I don't expect much stretch at all in flower.
I started with 2 packs of seed junky wedding cake f2. I labeled the females "A-M" and "E" was the winner. barely any stretch, tops into a shrub with a ton of main colas and stacks like crazy. Probably the most mouth-coating/lingering taste I've ever smoked.

The blackberry didn't stretch either. Had some of the biggest most pronounced trichs I've seen. Think I'll put mine into flower today?


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It was a few runs ago, but I don't recall that one stretching very much in flower.
> 
> Whoever gets the wedding cake f2 x blackberry (16 packs sent out and 2 have arrived WTF?)- I don't expect much stretch at all in flower.
> I started with 2 packs of seed junky wedding cake f2. I labeled the females "A-M" and "E" was the winner. barely any stretch, tops into a shrub with a ton of main colas and stacks like crazy. Probably the most mouth-coating/lingering taste I've ever smoked.
> ...


Still waiting,but I have faith..


----------



## macsnax (Apr 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Question for all you out there. I've been having a wtf moment with a few people at work who all swear they can tell the sex of a seed.
> 
> By looking at the bottom of it where it connected to the plant. If it's a perfect circle then its female, if its egg shaped or oblong then its male?
> Is this bro science/ any one use this?


Bro science, I've heard that before too.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 30, 2020)

We’ll if they’re lost and mine turn out nice...

I’ll just make more.  

Nothing worse than finding a good male and losing it/not having backup pollen.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2020)

I keep my keepers in seed form


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 30, 2020)

got my worms a while ago flipped the banana cake x floozy and the gello x floozy to flower lets see which of the two will be my new mother


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I keep my keepers in seed form
> 
> View attachment 4550736


Real keepers are hard to find. 
A lot of growers keep the best plant in their crop, but that's different IMO.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real keepers are hard to find.
> A lot of growers keep the best plant in their crop, but that's different IMO.


Hundreds of beans to find keepers, very unlikely you find the best pheno of something in a pack or 3 seeds like a lot run.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 30, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Hundreds of beans to find keepers, very unlikely you find the best pheno of something in a pack or 3 seeds like a lot run.


Finding the best phenotype out of the 3 is better then none ..then again what is the best phenotype each breeder looks for different things its all preference base line pest and mold resistant etc. then its all game from there or we all be smoking the same shit


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Finding the best phenotype out of the 3 is better then none ..then again what is the best phenotype each breeder looks for different things its all preference base line pest and mold resistant etc. then its all game from there or we all be smoking the same shit


Any grower will find a better pheno in 300 than 3 for themselves.


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, I pulled the plug on these beasts at 12 weeks flower.
> Killer A5 Haze (A5 Haze x Malawi) x Blissful Wizard
> They were hogging up production at my essential provider facility.
> I have 6 phenos of Killer A5 Haze ranging from Haze dominant to Malawi dominant crossed to
> ...


Nice looking buds Bakerfield...sweet! I'm hoping to run some Durban Poison Crosses here soon when I do my next run..
I'm looking for new sativa'ish Cannabinoids...How would you describe the buzz...Is your cross a "racy" smoke?

Cheers
Toad


----------



## bongrip101 (May 1, 2020)

Was goin through the vault and found some old packs from an IG chucker. Purple Blesser gonna gets it's time here soon.


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2020)

Easy guys, been a while, great to see this thread still banging out some of the most interesting crosses around

Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11) #3

Adhesive is GG4 x (Nepali x Goji) and was made by a guy on another forum called MrBee. Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11 is by Seed Junky Gentics. First run 1212 from seed, revegged then as she is on this run. 

Experienced some duding past year, not sure how / why but I've lost years of work, so starting a fresh from seed after this run and will be looking to make F2's and out crosses

Half packs popped in three stages, once plants were big enough tops are put into 1212 to sex. Already put aside a few choice males to use

Looking to make F2's what are peoples thoughts on using 1 male or 2 when making F2's?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 1, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yeah,them DCP have very little side growth,they need a good veg of 6+ weeks,they do not stretch much at all.


Sounds like a good SOG seed to flip candidate. DCP=Dulce Cherry Punch correct?


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Sounds like a good SOG seed to flip candidate. DCP=Dulce Cherry Punch correct?


Yup Dulce cherry punch...

These are DUM x DCP

All topped at the 10th node, 12 tops a plant,all had minimum stretch..
Smells range from cookies to cooked fruit to pie crust..
3 of these plants was done at 50 days,the rest 65 days..
Rock hard nugs.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 1, 2020)

Hey all, What's the longest anyone has stored pollen and had it still viable? It's in the freezer with rice. It's probably been 3 years though.

I have pollen from a platinum huckleberry cookies. Amazing plant. I'm guessing it's too old though.


----------



## Joedank (May 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey all, What's the longest anyone has stored pollen and had it still viable? It's in the freezer with rice. It's probably been 3 years though.
> 
> I have pollen from a platinum huckleberry cookies. Amazing plant. I'm guessing it's too old though.


1 year in fridge and I got about 20 % pollenation from Neville’s haze male . But it can’t hurt to try right?
Edit; @Bobby schmeckle i am sure you know the putting the pollen in a paper bag trick and putting the bag over a branch right? Then after 3 days spray the bag with water to deactivate the pollen. That way you can get a bunch of pollen on a branch without a lot of risk to your room. I use a rubber band and painting tape to hold it on and shake the branch in the bag a bunch


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 1 year in fridge and I got about 20 % pollenation from Neville’s haze male . But it can’t hurt to try right?
> Edit; @Bobby schmeckle i am sure you know the putting the pollen in a paper bag trick and putting the bag over a branch right? Then after 3 days spray the bag with water to deactivate the pollen. That way you can get a bunch of pollen on a branch without a lot of risk to your room. I use a rubber band and painting tape to hold it on and shake the branch in the bag a bunch


Yeah I used to do it like that or with a paintbrush. I recently set up a completely separate room so I can let the pollen fly


----------



## oswizzle (May 1, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Easy guys, been a while, great to see this thread still banging out some of the most interesting crosses around
> 
> Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11) #3
> View attachment 4551279
> ...


Never bring clones from anyone ever into your room ever again ... Dudding is the tip of the Iceberg ... the Virus game is going to the next level .. i too lost insane genetics to Dudding after saving them previous years to Broad /Russet Mites.. the evolution of pest/diseases in this plant are taking off now that people are growing acres of Hemp


----------



## macsnax (May 1, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Never bring clones from anyone ever into your room ever again ... Dudding is the tip of the Iceberg ... the Virus game is going to the next level .. i too lost insane genetics to Dudding after saving them previous years to Broad /Russet Mites.. the evolution of pest/diseases in this plant are taking off now that people are growing acres of Hemp


Hemp Latent Viroid is spreading like wildfire right now


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 1, 2020)

Lazerscout #2 at 21 days. Antenna's super lazerlite x gp eagle scout. She has her momma's grape maddog vomit scent. 
With and without flash:


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Nice looking buds Bakerfield...sweet! I'm hoping to run some Durban Poison Crosses here soon when I do my next run..
> I'm looking for new sativa'ish Cannabinoids...How would you describe the buzz...Is your cross a "racy" smoke?
> 
> Cheers
> Toad


I've sampled 1 plant
Not too racey. 
Very nice up high, but stonier than the Killer A5 Haze 
Flavor is smooth
A+ 
Better than most of the stuff I've grow.

I've got a new favorite


----------



## MrToad69 (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've sampled 1 plant
> Not too racey.
> Very nice up high, but stonier than the Killer A5 Haze
> Flavor is smooth
> ...


Nice


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 1, 2020)

just collected pollen from:
Nila Wafer
Alien Matter 
Boysenberry hashplant f3
blackberry cake
Gelatti BX

clones ready for dust:
Wedding cake f2
ice cream cake
las vegas triangle kush
Blue Curacao
Special Occasion
Grape pie
Birthday cake
blackberry cake
Biscotti Chunks


----------



## macsnax (May 1, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> just collected pollen from:
> Nila Wafer
> Alien Matter
> Boysenberry hashplant f3
> ...


What is special occasion?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2020)

macsnax said:


> What is special occasion?


Making babies! It is spring time by the way.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 2, 2020)

Goofy grape @ 65days


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

macsnax said:


> What is special occasion?


Birthday cake x wedding cake


----------



## macsnax (May 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Making babies! It is spring time by the way.


Love is in the air lol


----------



## macsnax (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Birthday cake x wedding cake


That sounds like a nice one


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Goofy grape @ 65days
> View attachment 4552393View attachment 4552394View attachment 4552395


Beautiful grow @DonBrennon


----------



## raggyb (May 2, 2020)

how many weeks after pollinating can you start seeing seeds in the bud? I feel like i have some that didn't take, but pollen was only 4-6 weeks old.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

raggyb said:


> how many weeks after pollinating can you start seeing seeds in the bud? I feel like i have some that didn't take, but pollen was only 4-6 weeks old.


Pistils should start to recede days after pollination. A couple weeks later you should see some seeds plumping up in calyxes. 

Did you notice pistils turning red soon after dusting. 

Also how long had the plants been in flower?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> just collected pollen from:
> Nila Wafer
> Alien Matter
> Boysenberry hashplant f3
> ...


Damn! Killer lineup, pal.
Do you worry about pollen mixing with that many flowering males at once or do you stagger them?

Also, still no sign of carol baskin kush. Hopefully monday.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn! Killer lineup, pal.
> Do you worry about pollen mixing with that many flowering males at once or do you stagger them?
> 
> Also, still no sign of carol baskin kush. Hopefully monday.


That or Tiger Joe haze!

Edit: my bad. You're waiting on Carol, I thought you meant you were waiting for someone to come up with that strain name.

Someone did, lmao. Stay stoned folks cuz lord knows I am.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn! Killer lineup, pal.
> Do you worry about pollen mixing with that many flowering males at once or do you stagger them?
> 
> Also, still no sign of carol baskin kush. Hopefully monday.


It's absolutely bizarre. @MInewgrow is the only one off RIU that received his pack. All sent out same time. More than enough postage etc. I mail/receive mail constantly without a hitch.

So when using multiple males I usually flower out my males first, cull undesirables. Then I take the male I want and shake the pollen onto a table. collect pollen in bag with rice, place in freezer. Clean table and repeat.

Then I'll put the females I want into flower. When they're ready I'll shake the male I want over each one and let them sit a day without any airflow apart from each other. Then I give em a quick spray with water and they go back into flowering. The pollen takes in 24 hours and then the water helps get rid of the excess. 

I'm sure it's not perfect, but it works.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

Ok another pack just arrived to an RIU member @spek9 so I have not lost hope. I guess things move slow during an apocalypse?


----------



## spek9 (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I guess things move slow during an apocalypse?


I receive a lot of packages in the mail, and things have definitely slowed to a crawl, especially across international borders (USA -> Canada in this case).

Thanks, by the way!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Beautiful grow @DonBrennon


Is the goofy grape yours? It's gorgeous.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> It's absolutely bizarre. @MInewgrow is the only one off RIU that received his pack. All sent out same time. More than enough postage etc. I mail/receive mail constantly without a hitch.
> 
> So when using multiple males I usually flower out my males first, cull undesirables. Then I take the male I want and shake the pollen onto a table. collect pollen in bag with rice, place in freezer. Clean table and repeat.
> 
> ...


Allready got a couple wet with tails poking out! Into red solo cups they go. Mail man still crushed a couple of my seeds. Jerk.


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Is the goofy grape yours? It's gorgeous.


Yes.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yes.


Jeez. One of the prettiest plants I’ve seen. @DonBrennon did an amazing job too


----------



## Southside112 (May 2, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Goofy grape @ 65days
> View attachment 4552393View attachment 4552394View attachment 4552395


They look well ripe. Just curious to why you haven't chopped them yet? 9.5 weeks flowering. Thanks.


----------



## SSGrower (May 2, 2020)

DCP male
Its the one on the left, the one on the right is @SCJedi 's nigerian sunshine 2 x granny skunk

This freed up some space in the tote so I am flowering the purple DCP

This would definitely be a good sog plant, a little slow growing anf this purple one was a runt of the run, it os about 8 weeks old iirc and only about a foot and a half tall.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 2, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Goofy grape @ 65days
> View attachment 4552393View attachment 4552394View attachment 4552395


Beautiful specimen.Nicely done. Of course I'm partial to the goofy.Still, great execution.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Beautiful grow @DonBrennon


................Great genetics @genuity...............used her for a bit of chucking, hope ya' don't mind


----------



## DonBrennon (May 2, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> They look well ripe. Just curious to why you haven't chopped them yet? 9.5 weeks flowering. Thanks.


I like em' ripe, that racy shits no good for my personal requirements..............they came down soon after the photos and are drying as we speak BTW


----------



## Southside112 (May 2, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> I like em' ripe, that racy shits no good for my personal requirements..............they came down soon after the photos and are drying as we speak BTW


Thanks for the response. Excellent grow. They look great. I pull em a little sooner myself but to each their own.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

I harvest by 30x glass and $20 30x microscope. One of the “firsts” learned here and at IC.
The leaves may fade or be thick and green. 
But the trichomes never lie.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

4/4 Space Monkey F2s lost to “Damping Off”. Damn it! Need my Neem.
Made lots of seeds though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4/4 Space Monkey F2s lost to “Damping Off”. Damn it! Need my Neem.
> Made lots of seeds though.



This prevents damping off -- and it's cheap. 
I use it as a root drench.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

If i can’t solve quick, I’ll order some. Might have used and reused my Ziplock too much, we’ll see as I have 5 other seeds in same mix.


----------



## kroc (May 3, 2020)

up next i have Secret Chief x Dirty Sanchez (ASS x gmo/waltz) , working with two males and three females this time  my accidental spirit train x black raspberry has sour rotten fruit stank, if u bump your nose youre still smelling it for minutes. also gonna hit the fuzz, spirit train and some lazy sundae with the dirty sanchez pollen.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 3, 2020)

Wake n bake
Gen's (chuckers gear) "side chick"


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Wake n bakeView attachment 4553669
> Gen's (chuckers gear) "side chick"


Nice! I just tossed 2 phenos of sidechick and 2 cherrypie breath from @genuity in a light dep to veg for a week then flip . stoked !The cherry pie breath has the best high of any cannabis I have smoked for years no anxiety such happy high.


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4553601
> This prevents damping off -- and it's cheap.
> I use it as a root drench.


I use that stuff a bit these days. Bought it to replace hydrogaurd but it didn't quite do the job. Great for pm too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Wake n bakeView attachment 4553669
> Gen's (chuckers gear) "side chick"


Sweet! 
How's the buzz & terp profile?
I've got 3 side chicks in my current crop. 



macsnax said:


> I use that stuff a bit these days. Bought it to replace hydrogaurd but it didn't quite do the job. Great for pm too.


Some plants use more water than others , which can lead to overwatering when you treat them all the same. 
GFF is insurance against root rot (damping off) when I'm growing lots of plants.

This year I started 280 marigolds indoors. 
It was "interesting".


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sweet!
> How's the buzz & terp profile?
> I've got 3 side chicks in my current crop.
> 
> ...


What's shakin chunky?
#1 was a frost & yield monster looked like a keeper for sure but the smoke was bland
Probably my fault on the dry & cure
(I've noticed if it's too hot it zaps the flavor)
#2 was like an og-small nugs & long internode spacing but the smoke is kill
Potent asf & all gas

#1. #2


----------



## Joedank (May 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What's shakin chunky?
> #1 was a frost & yield monster looked like a keeper for sure but the smoke was bland
> Probably my fault on the dry & cure
> (I've noticed if it's too hot it zaps the flavor)
> ...


Sign me up for some of that! Excellent grow bro !Summer of the sidechick ! I popped 5 and kept the ones with resin in veg. Can’t wait to have a few lbs of it in the vault and squish it into some fire rosin!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 3, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Sign me up for some of that! Excellent grow bro !Summer of the sidechick ! I popped 5 and kept the ones with resin in veg. Can’t wait to have a few lbs of it in the vault and squish it into some fire rosin!


Thanks joe

Excited to see your side chicks & cherrypie breath this yr-keep the updates comin


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sweet!
> How's the buzz & terp profile?
> I've got 3 side chicks in my current crop.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of marigolds, bug defense?


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

What a great time to have an indoor garden!!!


----------



## raggyb (May 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Pistils should start to recede days after pollination. A couple weeks later you should see some seeds plumping up in calyxes.
> 
> Did you notice pistils turning red soon after dusting.
> 
> Also how long had the plants been in flower?


Flower was about 3 weeks old. size of a big marble. 2 weeks later I don't see seeds plumping up. Bud maybe quarter size now. Red hairs appeared on a few other buds but not the pollinated one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

macsnax said:


> That's a lot of marigolds, bug defense?


Yep, and a business deal fell thru because of the rona. I gave a shload away to friends & neighbors.
African Marvel yellow


Snail casualty.


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, and a business deal fell thru because of the rona. I gave a shload away to friends & neighbors.
> AfricaMarvel yellow
> View attachment 4554034
> 
> ...


The rona put the kibosh on some of my plans too man, learning to roll with the punches atm lol


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Beautiful specimen.Nicely done. Of course I'm partial to the goofy.Still, great execution.


This is one of your S1s at 25 days PF. A very happy lady throughout.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4/4 Space Monkey F2s lost to “Damping Off”. Damn it! Need my Neem.
> Made lots of seeds though.


Probably unrelated, but I bought a pack of those a couple of years ago because of your reports. I tried three, then another 3, and never did get a vigorous seedling which is a rare for one.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've sampled 1 plant
> Not too racey.
> Very nice up high, but stonier than the Killer A5 Haze
> Flavor is smooth
> ...


Of the 4 females tested, one is insane good, two are real good and one is low mids compost bound.

Not bad considering this mother was just barely good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What's shakin chunky?
> #1 was a frost & yield monster looked like a keeper for sure but the smoke was bland
> Probably my fault on the dry & cure
> (I've noticed if it's too hot it zaps the flavor)
> ...


I wonder if the big yielder was just underfed. 
Vigorous plants usually need more food.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Probably unrelated, but I bought a pack of those a couple of years ago because of your reports. I tried three, then another 3, and never did get a vigorous seedling which is a rare for one.


Been good here and the F2s have been close in most respects to F1s. Never had law vigor. Wide range of woody and lavender smells that are intense, one pheno goes 7 weeks
Got some freebies from JBC planted 2 days later same mix, couple up already. Really think grower got sloppy reusing germination Ziplock.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 3, 2020)

For your viewing pleasure, I present to you a little lower leg.
Fruity legs

Stanky leg

Last pic is the 2nd bodega clone I kept incase the other didnt reveg smells cheesy now in soil. Funky blast to the senses. Not a keeper but interesting.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 4, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> This is one of your S1s at 25 days PF. A very happy lady throughout.
> 
> View attachment 4554234


Gorgeous chick. Peep the large serrated-thin leaves. I can dig it! Keep me posted.She's a happy one.


----------



## Bodyne (May 4, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I am calling it f3. Anybody asking details about it will get the full story and can decide what they want to call it.


Some of the best worked gear Ive had in a long time for consistancy seed after seed popped. Looks like clones growin. I heard you say recessive traits somewhere, but man, I like a short stout easy growin plant, big ole main cola, plus I am a cookie chem fan. Gettin ready to pull 2 more in a few weeks. Can't get over the consistency, plus the potency is there. Well done.


----------



## kroc (May 4, 2020)

secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp) getting hit with dirty sanchez (a.s.s x gmo/waltz) male pollen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2020)

kroc said:


> View attachment 4555492
> 
> secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp) getting hit with dirty sanchez (a.s.s x gmo/waltz) male pollen


Some Secret Sanchez, the best of the Sanchez collection.


----------



## macsnax (May 5, 2020)

Secret Sanchez....... when she doesn't even know he's there.......


----------



## MInewgrow (May 5, 2020)

Found this in my kids happy meal, figured it was better suited for me.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

I threw 5 @ LVTK S1's into flower day before yesterday @thenotsoesoteric 
1 plant has extreme deep serrations on the fans, which I think is a Skunk trait.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2020)

Cereal milk

She puts out,to many smells in the room right now to teat her nose.

Mac1

About to get slapped in flower room B..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I threw 5 @ LVTK S1's into flower day before yesterday @thenotsoesoteric
> 1 plant has extreme deep serrations on the fans, which I think is a Skunk trait.


Ok that makes since that those serrations are from skunk. Cant wait to hear how they do for you. Good luck!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4556065
> Cereal milk
> 
> She puts out,to many smells in the room right now to teat her nose.
> ...


I was wondering about that Cereal Milk.
Nice chunky buds on her!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok that makes since that those serrations are from skunk. Cant wait to hear how they do for you. Good luck!


I seem to recall some of @shorelineOG Shoreline Skunk crosses doing the serration thing.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2020)

@BobBitchen (Flookies)

She is putting off a nice tart fuel smell...

& some morning motivation street weed(gg4)

Smokes & smells like spent coffee. 
Got to support the small business owners.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

Some Covid-19 era paper bag trim action going down.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2020)

What strain?


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2020)

I love the coffee and chocolate strains. The TGA Agent Orange is currently straight coffee and mild skunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

Mohican said:


> What strain?


Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard.
It's like a Hashplant on a Sativa structure.
Kief is everywhere


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Kief is everywhere


----------



## crimsonecho (May 5, 2020)

Growing out this NL x Dinachem cross. Pulled like 15 maybe, germinated 5. 4 were dwarves. Literally they grew to like 15cm in height while this one was pushing 50. Naturally cloned this one but this is its first proper grow. Flipped it 3 days ago. I’m gonna post some pics in flower too.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 6, 2020)

I popped 2 of the bbk @Bobby schmeckle, just to make sure the mailman didn’t fuck all of them up. Looks good 2 go.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 6, 2020)

And one shot of my welchie @thenotsoesoteric.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2020)

Nice add to the collection 

So many good seeds out right now,it gets hard to pick a breeder to rock with,I'll see how these shake out..


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2020)

Tell me about it! I need a few acres of space to grow seedlings and look for winners out of the seeds I already have!

What is TK?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Tell me about it! I need a few acres of space to grow seedlings and look for winners out of the seeds I already have!
> 
> What is TK?


Triangle kush


----------



## JewelRunner (May 7, 2020)

Guttation on a c99/haze nug. The strain is called madness 2 from kingdom organic, kicking myself a little for letting this plant go. Frosty uplifting high and yielded bigly at around 10 weeks. Oh well, on to the next one.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 7, 2020)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> So many good seeds out right now


Present company very much included. It’s like a Cambrian Explosion of Cannabis breeders right now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 7, 2020)

I selected a male a while back, from Dynasty’s Huckleberry Meringue, which is Ice Queen x Huckleberry #5. I kept a female who matches him well, near identical structures and nose. I’m making F2’s plus N other chucks, with him this summer, I have a few ideas. Open to others, (interested in getting Sherb in the mix ASAP.) Anyone else working Dynasty into their chucks?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anyone else working Dynasty into their chucks?


I've been working on a tribute cross to Alexis.


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I selected a male a while back, from Dynasty’s Huckleberry Meringue, which is Ice Queen x Huckleberry #5. I kept a female who matches him well, near identical structures and nose. I’m making F2’s plus N other chucks, with him this summer, I have a few ideas. Open to others, (interested in getting Sherb in the mix ASAP.) Anyone else working Dynasty into their chucks?


I still got some jazz berry jam & a few others I'd like to get back to..


----------



## Mr.Head (May 7, 2020)

genuity said:


> @BobBitchen (Flookies)
> View attachment 4556117
> She is putting off a nice tart fuel smell...
> 
> ...


Bob's got the touch.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2020)

I would like to make some more crosses with Frank's Gift


----------



## Joedank (May 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I would like to make some more crosses with Frank's Gift
> 
> View attachment 4558646


I got a Franks gift x (Perkins cannatonic x a11gf3) the father was a ninefold seed/ bodhi collaboration. I have grown out a few and it’s got a great body high. And i could gift you bunch. Got the Franks gift from @Docs dank seeds on here


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2020)

genuity said:


> I still got some jazz berry jam & a few others I'd like to get back to..


Don't know why I put (jbj) 

Huckleberry is the strain I want to run/hunt & pineapple fields.


----------



## numberfour (May 8, 2020)

genuity said:


> Nice add to the collection
> View attachment 4558103
> So many good seeds out right now,it gets hard to pick a breeder to rock with,I'll see how these shake out..


Nice, any one that pops the amount of beans and hunt like they do....crosses should be killer. Intrigue got me too, got a pack of Florida Kush on route and may pick up another strain.


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2020)

Just started on last plant of my own chuck of MonkeySkunk Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) from the freezer. As powerful as I have had in 50 years. Face numbing rush and instant escalator high if smoked, didn’t want an immediate follow up hit. This shit smells of grapefruit and cedar and some kind of volatile fuel and is just captivating. Sticcccccckiiiiiieeee


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 8, 2020)

Photo blast: Purple Trainwreck, HSO fems, ran it this last fall and winter a few times, one of three distinct phenos consistently turned purple as she ripened.

Old seeds, but 3 of 5 germinated and legit Trainwreck genes were obviously present.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 8, 2020)

My stepfather passed away last February. He was a hell of an artist. He made this hat by exhaling bong hits through straws onto a white fabric cap. He did a lot of "smoke art" as he called it, exhaling hits through white linen or similar fabrics. What a guy.


And here's some chick and her boytoy harvesting my shit for me. Cool. Thanks, chick, make that boi work.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 8, 2020)

Gas can man is the new mother !


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2020)

Hope you get a fat green nug maker


----------



## jacrispy (May 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4556065
> Cereal milk
> 
> She puts out,to many smells in the room right now to teat her nose.
> ...


Straight fire.


----------



## jacrispy (May 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> @BobBitchen (Flookies)
> View attachment 4556117
> She is putting off a nice tart fuel smell...
> 
> ...


Fucking nice!


----------



## jacrispy (May 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> Hope you get a fat green nug maker
> View attachment 4559565


You're always bringing the fire.
I'm about to bring some too.


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My stepfather passed away last February. He was a hell of an artist. He made this hat by exhaling bong hits through straws onto a white fabric cap. He did a lot of "smoke art" as he called it, exhaling hits through white linen or similar fabrics. What a guy.
> View attachment 4559371
> 
> And here's some chick and her boytoy harvesting my shit for me. Cool. Thanks, chick, make that boi work.
> View attachment 4559370


Sorry about your Father, but I have to say I find his hobby "smoke art" both disgusting and fascinating?


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

I have 3 Copper Chem f3s at 32 days and all look good spreading under LST but 1 is throwing trichs all over the leaves, so much it is looking whitish already. Just incredible.

Got 5 California Cannon F2s in veg and just waiting space in flower tent. Looking good and fairly homogeneous. Enjoying hotter mix at up pot.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 10, 2020)

I've given up on the rest of the seeds ever arriving. 6/15 showed up and the other 9 disappeared into hyperspace. Bummer.
I bet the mailmen grow tons of dank. 

I've got a bunch more stuff baking up I'm really stoked on. I'll just send out more soon. have 9 people and me running the wedding cake f2 x blackberry. Just picked a male out of them with my favorite structure from the bunch. See how he does. BlackBerryCake = BBC. See if he lives up to the name


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 10, 2020)

have a few packs of blackberry x grapestomper x blackberry, lucky charms f2, karmas Whitesnake x blackberry left...


----------



## idlewilder (May 10, 2020)

Arise x Slymeball 
She’s been hanging for about a week, another day or two and she’ll get jarred up. Smells like burnt rubber and lime, just like each respective parent. She put out weight wise too. I’ll post some trimmed buds


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2020)

Really, the slymball is burnt rubber smells!?!? Hmmm


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really, the slymball is burnt rubber smells!?!? Hmmm


I think arise is the burnt rubber smell...


----------



## kroc (May 11, 2020)

hit the fuzz and spirit train with dirty sanchez last night, seeds already forming on the secret chief from last week


----------



## idlewilder (May 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Really, the slymball is burnt rubber smells!?!? Hmmm





genuity said:


> I think arise is the burnt rubber smell...


Correct, arise is burnt rubber and Slymeball is lime. The rubber really came through the last 7 days or so of flower


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2020)

I had a sample of what was called arise and it was all citrusy. Made a phat assumption.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> have a few packs of blackberry x grapestomper x blackberry, lucky charms f2, karmas Whitesnake x blackberry left...


I flipped a couple of your grape stompers & whitesnakes this week. 
Also running a few side chicks by @genuity.


----------



## idlewilder (May 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I had a sample of what was called arise and it was all citrusy. Made a phat assumption.


It depends which parent it takes after and how long you take it. More citrus earlier


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I flipped a couple of your grape stompers & whitesnakes this week.
> Also running a few side chicks by @genuity.


Nice, Chunky! Hoping those whitesnakes turn out nice. Mom was my favorite OG from a seed ever.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nice, Chunky! Hoping those whitesnakes turn out nice. Mom was my favorite OG from a seed ever.


Did your whitesnake plants dislike getting topped? 
I topped one of mine and it ended up stunted. 
The other one is WAY bigger.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did your whitesnake plants dislike getting topped?
> I topped one of mine and it ended up stunted.
> The other one is WAY bigger.


I don't think so. They were so lanky/OG I had to top them a lot...

Bet it's the blackberry side leaning in. That plant was short, stout and slower vegging. I won't be surprised if that one doesn't stretch much in flower.


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2020)

Safe & sound

Thank you very much..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I don't think so. They were so lanky/OG I had to top them a lot...
> 
> Bet it's the blackberry side leaning in. That plant was short, stout and slower vegging. I won't be surprised if that one doesn't stretch much in flower.


Black dog fixed that problem of short slow veg and the right phenos pass on that blackberry flavor. It is an og or headband x blkbry kush cross.

So those og and wedding cake crosses you did should up the vigor while still giving up those blackberry terps on many phenos.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Black dog fixed that problem of short slow veg and the right phenos pass on that blackberry flavor. It is an og or headband x blkbry kush cross.
> 
> So those og and wedding cake crosses you did should up the vigor while still giving up those blackberry terps on many phenos.


That would be nice, bro. An even mix of the 2 would be awesome IMO. Just sent out birthday cake, ice cream cake and wedding cake f2 clones out to a few folks. I really want some of y'all to taste this cake cut. may be the strongest flavor profile I've smoked.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 11, 2020)

I also have some Pisces genetics chemical kush x bbk and valley dawg x bbk. Both plants were great BUT small yielders so I haven’t done anything with them.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 14, 2020)

New chop, OBS and Purple Punch S1.


----------



## jacrispy (May 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4564347


What's that?
Nice!


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2020)

jacrispy said:


> What's that?
> Nice!


That's a very lemon frosting smelling (Fookies) fireball x Christmas cookies I believe 
From @BobBitchen 

I hit a few tops on her with (Floozy) Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze


----------



## jacrispy (May 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> That's a very lemon frosting smelling (Fookies) fireball x Christmas cookies I believe
> From @BobBitchen
> 
> I hit a few tops on her with (Floozy) Wedding cake BX1 x Swayze


Fuck yea man.
That lemon frosting is on time.
@Bob Bichen know's what's up.
I've definitely grown some of Bob's & they have been great.
Fireballs is excellent on it's own.
Pretty sure @DST Still runs some fireballs across the border.
I like lemon & have been interested in the lemon tree cut running around the states.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4564347


Nice G, thank you
that Fireballs was killer, still my favorite smoke.


----------



## colocowboy (May 15, 2020)

I remember fireballs made quite a splash years ago, cool that it’s still around.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2020)

When you give them ten days of veg in hydro before you flip, bitches be like


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2020)

Gello x Floozy 9-12




They all have mom's growth structure, but the smell on most of them is bubblegum
About to pre test the other ones.


Smile bitch....


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2020)




----------



## klx (May 16, 2020)

Day 35 for the Demo F2 girls, couple of pics just before and just after lights out. Had a few of the seed plants herm. I already flowered clones of all these plants and zero herms on those. Still, as its a project have culled any that threw balls and all of these have had a branch hit with the #6 male. Only halfway through this run and already excited for the F3s


----------



## MInewgrow (May 16, 2020)

Bbk babies looking good, @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## SSGrower (May 16, 2020)

@genuity Is DCP f2 typically a fast finisher? Today is day 43, at the outside it is day 46 I have photo of it in veg on 3/31 and in flower 4/3.

The purple male (~4wks) is doining his thing on an air trigger that showed as a silgle cola/stalk.


The female is also purpling up some, I have uv (ab&c) also these seem to be particularly sensitive to intensity. The boy was never quite right but then exploded in flower, no uv in veg. I think dcp would be particularly interisting to see the what differences are expressed under hps vs. White led vs. enhanced white. Here are some of the male branches finishing up under natural light.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 16, 2020)

One shot of the welchie getting frosty going into week 5.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> @genuity Is DCP f2 typically a fast finisher? Today is day 43, at the outside it is day 46 I have photo of it in veg on 3/31 and in flower 4/3.
> View attachment 4567512
> The purple male (~4wks) is doining his thing on an air trigger that showed as a silgle cola/stalk.
> View attachment 4567514View attachment 4567515
> ...


Yeah,most of the ones that look like that one can be chopped at 50+ days,but I still take them to 63 days or so..


They definitely need a good vegging.


----------



## SSGrower (May 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yeah,most of the ones that look like that one can be chopped at 50+ days,but I still take them to 63 days or so..
> 
> 
> They definitely need a good vegging.


As always let me know if you want any of your toys back, looks like pollination is beginning to take that female AT (70+ day reported flower time thanks @chiefer888 ) is same age as the dcp that will likely chopped shortly after I start seeing amber.


----------



## raggyb (May 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Gello x Floozy 9-12
> View attachment 4566333
> View attachment 4566336
> View attachment 4566337
> ...


She it!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2020)

Pretty colorful already at day 35 post flip. This is an S1 of @genuity 's Goofy Grape made by @CoB_nUt .


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2020)

Mailbox is on fire today


----------



## Buck5050 (May 18, 2020)

Some of them first class cuts?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Some of them first class cuts?


Yup,only way to fly...


----------



## Buck5050 (May 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup,only way to fly...


So I've heard...been mulling it over myself...heard he kicks you out multiples of the same strain when purchasing. Is that how it went for you?


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> So I've heard...been mulling it over myself...heard he kicks you out multiples of the same strain when purchasing. Is that how it went for you?


Yup, and they are big & healthy snips.
I always get rooted cuts from him,but this time I went with snips.
Free seeds sometimes also.


----------



## kroc (May 18, 2020)

spirit train (trainwreck x kashmir) x black raspberry (goji og x wookie), super fucking smelly, sour carrot/raspberry sharpie funk, black ras def shines through the most


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2020)

That second picture is art!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 19, 2020)

Can’t wait.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Can’t wait.
> View attachment 4570437


That's a beautiful Welchie there! Just a touch of frost. Kudos


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2020)

Looks like a cannabis snow cone!


----------



## IrkinBollikans (May 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup, and they are big & healthy snips.
> I always get rooted cuts from him,but this time I went with snips.
> Free seeds sometimes also.


Cant find anything on first class cuts other than hair salons lol. Where can I find this guy?


----------



## nc208 (May 19, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Cant find anything on first class cuts other than hair salons lol. Where can I find this guy?


IG


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2020)

Why you Gelly by Solfire genetics 
This is some good pot,easy to grow,gets big fast..

Slowly transitioning from salts to good 'ol organic soils,one last seed popping, then just clones for a few yrs..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Mailbox is on fire today
> View attachment 4569643


Are those bad fish beans a replacement pack or are the first ones still trickling in?


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Are those bad fish beans a replacement pack or are the first ones still trickling in?


Replacement pack..
Be nice if they showed up.


----------



## Buck5050 (May 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> one last seed popping, then just clones for a few yrs..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2020)

This GMO/chem 91 by @curious2garden ended up being male.


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This GMO/chem 91 by @curious2garden ended up being male.
> View attachment 4570875


Pop some more it's well worth it and it was an F2 of Shoreline's GMOxChem91. Why are all the handsomest plants males?


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Mailbox is on fire today
> View attachment 4569643


So unfair! Bad Fish Beans sent you BEANS!!! Unbelievable ;D He only sent me these:


Told me to make my own damn beans  
Birthday Cake, Wedding Cake and Special Occasion. They will be selfed soon.
Thanks @Bobby schmeckle they surveeved!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So unfair! Bad Fish Beans sent you BEANS!!! Unbelievable ;D He only sent me these:
> View attachment 4570915
> 
> Told me to make my own damn beans
> ...


My wife finally nailed what the special occasion tastes like. I couldn’t put my finger on it. 

It’s total “lychee”. That Hawaiian fruit/candy flavor. Quite potent too. I’ll snap a photo of a nug


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> My wife finally nailed what the special occasion tastes like. I couldn’t put my finger on it.
> 
> It’s total “lychee”. That Hawaiian fruit/candy flavor. Quite potent too. I’ll snap a photo of a nug


I'm really looking forward to finally experiencing the Cakes. What is Special Occasion a cross of?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I'm really looking forward to finally experiencing the Cakes. What is Special Occasion a cross of?


Wedding Cake x Birthday Cake


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Wedding Cake x Birthday Cake


Oooh and I have the two progenitors!! Thank you, shit just got interesting. Who knew LOL


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> So unfair! Bad Fish Beans sent you BEANS!!! Unbelievable ;D He only sent me these:
> View attachment 4570915
> 
> Told me to make my own damn beans
> ...


Looks like you he gave you the whole schmeckle!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why you Gelly by Solfire genetics
> This is some good pot,easy to grow,gets big fast..
> View attachment 4570740
> Slowly transitioning from salts to good 'ol organic soils,one last seed popping, then just clones for a few yrs..


Those are lookin good. Just got my first pack of solfire freebies. Was looking up the lineage. Heaters in there for sure. Stoked to get them up. 

Phoenix Fire (fem)
_ (FALCON 9 (Exotic Genetics) x WHY U GELLY)_

Why U Gelly = Gelato x Don Mega
Don Mega = GMO x Black Banana
Falcon 9 = sunset sherb x Tina


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2020)

I posted this lady in useful thread but since this is my chuck of chocolate diesel x fire cookie it warrants a CP showing. I’m doing a 10 bean hunt for a male to her right now for f3 in two rounds. Diesel, chem, skunk, and a little grapefruit is the profile and she came out almost black. Soaring and imaginative high with a jolt of espresso.


----------



## colocowboy (May 20, 2020)

Looks nice man!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2020)

I’m really starting to like this starfighter F2/blackberry kush by @Bobby schmeckle. 

She had a rough start, but a couple of my lone survivors have ended up being keepers, so ya never know.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks like you he gave you the whole schmeckle!


and nothing but the schmeckle so help me god!


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’m really starting to like this starfighter F2/blackberry kush by @Bobby schmeckle.
> View attachment 4571304
> She had a rough start, but a couple of my lone survivors have ended up being keepers, so ya never know.


Compared to your other pot plants I can see why


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (May 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Oooh and I have the two progenitors!! Thank you, shit just got interesting. Who knew LOL


You got 2 parents and their daughter basically


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks nice man!


Thanks! This one is easy peasy.


----------



## kroc (May 20, 2020)

messing with these two male Dirty Sanchez (Appalachian super skunk x gmo waltz) bred by Thacannavore (cannavore selections) on IG. Hes the dude who runs the bodhiguide page. Anyway, been really impressed with his gear, also running lazy sundae (sundae driver phinest cut x gmo waltz).

definitely worth building a separate space for males imo. Ive already hit The fuzz (jb chem x appalachia), Secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp), Spirit Train (trainwreck x kashmir). Hopefully i get something cool, but either way this was a fun experience, as ive never flowered males this long.


----------



## Joedank (May 20, 2020)

kroc said:


> View attachment 4571753View attachment 4571754View attachment 4571755
> 
> messing with these two male Dirty Sanchez (Appalachian super skunk x gmo waltz) bred by Thacannavore (cannavore selections) on IG. Hes the dude who runs the bodhiguide page. Anyway, been really impressed with his gear, also running lazy sundae (sundae driver phinest cut x gmo waltz).
> 
> definitely worth building a separate space for males imo. Ive already hit The fuzz (jb chem x appalachia), Secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp), Spirit Train (trainwreck x kashmir). Hopefully i get something cool, but either way this was a fun experience, as ive never flowered males this long.


That is a beaut


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2020)

kroc said:


> View attachment 4571753View attachment 4571754View attachment 4571755
> 
> messing with these two male Dirty Sanchez (Appalachian super skunk x gmo waltz) bred by Thacannavore (cannavore selections) on IG. Hes the dude who runs the bodhiguide page. Anyway, been really impressed with his gear, also running lazy sundae (sundae driver phinest cut x gmo waltz).
> 
> definitely worth building a separate space for males imo. Ive already hit The fuzz (jb chem x appalachia), Secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp), Spirit Train (trainwreck x kashmir). Hopefully i get something cool, but either way this was a fun experience, as ive never flowered males this long.


That pollen looks like it belongs on a joint... looking like some jungle boys hash.

Making your own babies is the best..


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

Just planted 5 Space Monkey F2s in blue Solos, all have tails. Riding with 5 Lemon Wookie v2!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 22, 2020)

Dynoberry with the spear colas. Smells like fruity pebbles.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

Oh shit, thanks!
Which one of these needs further testing most?
I shall pop some immediately henceforth, @genuity


Do you have a name for the “why you gelly” cross yet?


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh shit, thanks!
> Which one of these needs further testing most?
> I shall pop some immediately henceforth, @genuity
> View attachment 4573421
> ...


Right on,no name yet... always open for suggestions.
You are the first with (why you Gelly x Floozy)


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2020)

genuity said:


> Right on,no name yet... always open for suggestions.
> You are the first with (why you Gelly x Floozy)


Spandex Cougar


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

genuity said:


> Right on,no name yet... always open for suggestions.
> You are the first with (why you Gelly x Floozy)


Sounds exciting to me, I might flip a coin, but I will crack ‘em soon!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Spandex Cougar


You win that naming contest, I bow to you. If Gen doesn’t pick it I would be surprised. Thematic, rhythmic, nice pull.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Spandex Cougar


Petroleum Gelly


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 22, 2020)

Does there become a time when chucking is so habitual and mechanical that the strains become non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. Such as mass produced seeds. As opposed to premium chucks focused on diversity and specific characteristics?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2020)

I’ve never seen a seedling start with alternating nodes.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2020)

Shoreline Mexican sativa babies:


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Does there become a time when chucking is so habitual and mechanical that the strains become non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. Such as mass produced seeds. As opposed to premium chucks focused on diversity and specific characteristics?


That's a good question for a mid day stone. I don't stray far from boards, but I see as many smaller chuckers taking a lot of thought and care in matching parents that compliment each other in flavor and smell; taking favorite smokes and combining them to make near certain quality variations. Others ride a prize male or reversed male several laps to hit dozens of donors, which would theoretically support your idea of much more 'non-distinct' weed. At least for the near future, I don't see why the status quo would change.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 22, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a good question for a mid day stone. I don't stray far from boards, but I see as many smaller chuckers taking a lot of thought and care in matching parents that compliment each other in flavor and smell; taking favorite smokes and combining them to make near certain quality variations. Others ride a prize male or reversed male several laps to hit dozens of donors, which would theoretically support your idea of much more 'non-distinct' weed. At least for the near future, I don't see why the status quo would change.


Thanks. 

Do you have to have a license to chuck?


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2020)

No one needs a chuckin license


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No one needs a chuckin license


Guess I better look into getting a refund...


----------



## crimsonecho (May 22, 2020)

crimsonecho said:


> Growing out this NL x Dinachem cross. Pulled like 15 maybe, germinated 5. 4 were dwarves. Literally they grew to like 15cm in height while this one was pushing 50. Naturally cloned this one but this is its first proper grow. Flipped it 3 days ago. I’m gonna post some pics in flower too.
> View attachment 4556634


had a little setback (blumat fuck up) but now everthing is back on track.

NL X Dinachem


----------



## Houstini (May 23, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Does there become a time when chucking is so habitual and mechanical that the strains become non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. Such as mass produced seeds. As opposed to premium chucks focused on diversity and specific characteristics?


I’ve not kept a male in the last 2 runs. As much as I love chucking, I have far more beans in backlog and at this point I’m fairly selective. This most recent run will likely do some chucking with a fofana male, but mainly as an f2 run. I would never consider any chuck non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. There is no difference between us and a fair amount of breeders in banks selling packs. I’ve learned a lot from “us” and still buy beans that I can foresee a use for in the future from good breeders that care about provenance and selections. It’s a balance but there’s no reason not to make seeds if you’re able to do so, and results often astonish you when they get grown out regardless even if you question your ability to chuck with the best of ‘em. Maybe 100% of chuckers aren’t breeders, but I guarantee 100% of breeders are chuckers to some degree.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 23, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I’ve not kept a male in the last 2 runs. As much as I love chucking, I have far more beans in backlog and at this point I’m fairly selective. This most recent run will likely do some chucking with a fofana male, but mainly as an f2 run. I would never consider any chuck non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. There is no difference between us and a fair amount of breeders in banks selling packs. I’ve learned a lot from “us” and still buy beans that I can foresee a use for in the future from good breeders that care about provenance and selections. It’s a balance but there’s no reason not to make seeds if you’re able to do so, and results often astonish you when they get grown out regardless even if you question your ability to chuck with the best of ‘em. Maybe 100% of chuckers aren’t breeders, but I guarantee 100% of breeders are chuckers to some degree.


Thanks. Seems like lots of fun.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 23, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Does there become a time when chucking is so habitual and mechanical that the strains become non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. Such as mass produced seeds. As opposed to premium chucks focused on diversity and specific characteristics?


Think of it as distributed selective breeding. Chuckers care too much, it won’t become mechanical or rote for most of them.

In other news...
Shit seems to have gotten out of hand...that’s a 7’ tent and several tops are touching the ceiling. Had to get rid of my final HPS (about time) and replace it with quantum boards mid-run.

OBS and Sin’s Wedding Mints vying for tent domination.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 23, 2020)

Starting to get some purple. 2-3 weeks left


----------



## 18six50 (May 23, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Does there become a time when chucking is so habitual and mechanical that the strains become non-distinct, pleasant and cheap. Such as mass produced seeds. As opposed to premium chucks focused on diversity and specific characteristics?


I think when it comes to commercial strains it's a bit that way already. The big companies like those in Canada and some in Europe are for sure that way already. They have all the basic strains but they tend to look for big producers that are quick. A lot of it is going into making edibles and concentrates. 

Even our local pot shop is "bland" to me. Again they have all the basic lines, they have a couple cookies and a couple of this and that and the other, but none of their actual bud really stands out to me as unique or even just over the top when it comes to anything, not flavor or even potency. They mostly sell concentrates and edibles though, I'm talking about ten times as much being spent on concentrates and edibles as actual bud/weed. Bang for your buck is way higher with the Pens/wax/etc, than it is for buying their rather bland weed for jacked up sky high prices for top shelf "Medical" weed. Then they have cheap weed for sale too but again, it's just bland. None of the Bud sold really grabs me by the balls and says, this one right here is going to get you off and taste amazing. Even when they have something that is supposed to be fantastic it's rarely been handled as well as it could have been and always seems to be either too dry or something else that leaves it lacking. 

Michigan is also supposed to be allowing some Micro-licensing, that's up to 150 plants and sold on site. Think of the micro-brewery style of business. I expect those type of businesses will be looking to stand out. So it's likely we will have both, we will get the "Budweiser/Miller/Coors,etc. Kind of bland but as you said, pleasant and cheap. Seed sales to individual growers are likely to continue much the same as now for a while. Hype gets people excited about growing your own as opposed to just buying some. Most people who want to take the time to grow will still be looking for something BETTER than what they can get in the stores and at least as good as the micro-grow businesses. 

And most Chuckers are still looking for standouts as well. Who doesn't dream of creating the next strain, that everyone has to have and that's so great it stays around for decades? The funny thing is that with tens of thousands of chuckers, the odds of someone finding that strain by pure luck goes way up compared with guys like me who have been breeding forever. There has to be at least a hundred times as many people chucking now as there was in the 80's, so just by pure luck of the draw the chances of the next best thing coming along completely by luck goes way up. In fact think of it this way. The breeders who are selling these strains can only pop so many seeds, the vast majority of the seeds they produce are sold to other people and these other people are going to be the ones who actually find the best pheno's. Chucking Skills help for sure, so maybe a skilled chucker has ten times the chance of doing it right and getting that strain. But that's not a hundred to one chance, so the odds are actually on the side of the amateurs at this point.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 23, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I think when it comes to commercial strains it's a bit that way already. The big companies like those in Canada and some in Europe are for sure that way already. They have all the basic strains but they tend to look for big producers that are quick. A lot of it is going into making edibles and concentrates.
> 
> Even our local pot shop is "bland" to me. Again they have all the basic lines, they have a couple cookies and a couple of this and that and the other, but none of their actual bud really stands out to me as unique or even just over the top when it comes to anything, not flavor or even potency. They mostly sell concentrates and edibles though, I'm talking about ten times as much being spent on concentrates and edibles as actual bud/weed. Bang for your buck is way higher with the Pens/wax/etc, than it is for buying their rather bland weed for jacked up sky high prices for top shelf "Medical" weed. Then they have cheap weed for sale too but again, it's just bland. None of the Bud sold really grabs me by the balls and says, this one right here is going to get you off and taste amazing. Even when they have something that is supposed to be fantastic it's rarely been handled as well as it could have been and always seems to be either too dry or something else that leaves it lacking.
> 
> ...


I'd probably see about going to a nursery and making a strain representing the type I used to get growing up in Kentucky. Like Don Carlos did with HSC.


----------



## 18six50 (May 23, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I'd probably see about going to a nursery and making a strain representing the type I used to get growing up in Kentucky. Like Don Carlos did with HSC.


I've worked my outdoor strain for a long time, always adding something new to keep it fresh but also so that it does well in my northern humid climate. Outdoor production of seeds, I would think, will still have a lot of micro-climates that the big companies won't come to dominate. And people have favorite strains too, like your favorite Kentucky weed. They just want to have it whether it's a big enough producer for commercial growers or not, (Headstash buds). Or they want something that reminds them of what they used to smoke or whatever. 

There is plenty of room for chuckers and breeders and commercial strains. 

The question for me though is what happens if people start to prefer the concentrates so much that it all goes in that direction? I like them at the end of a long day, but I still prefer to smoke bud most of the time. I think us bud fans will always be around but who knows, it's going more and more in that direction all the time.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I've worked my outdoor strain for a long time, always adding something new to keep it fresh but also so that it does well in my northern humid climate. Outdoor production of seeds, I would think, will still have a lot of micro-climates that the big companies won't come to dominate. And people have favorite strains too, like your favorite Kentucky weed. They just want to have it whether it's a big enough producer for commercial growers or not, (Headstash buds). Or they want something that reminds them of what they used to smoke or whatever.
> 
> There is plenty of room for chuckers and breeders and commercial strains.
> 
> The question for me though is what happens if people start to prefer the concentrates so much that it all goes in that direction? I like them at the end of a long day, but I still prefer to smoke bud most of the time. I think us bud fans will always be around but who knows, it's going more and more in that direction all the time.


More & more crosses are being advertised as "she washes good" so I'd say that trend is rolling at an all-time high. 

I love smoking flowers,so I chuck for that... flowers over everything ( Scissor hash a close second)


----------



## spek9 (May 23, 2020)

I just buried four (BBK x GSOG) x BBK seeds from Bad Fish Bean Co. in half-gallon pots (Thanks again, BTW!). I'm hoping for at least a single male, but only planted four due to space restrictions. I haven't grown out this strain before, but from what I've seen, I already want more seeds.

Finished an F2 seed run of my Blueberry x Afghani #1 recently. A couple of years ago I had a decent seed stock, but unfortunately, much of my stuff got left behind due to forest fire so I'm now just getting back to production again.

Thanks to the kind folk here and my sheer diligence of never giving up, I'm back in the game.

My F2 BBxAF seeds. These are from the fallout of harvest. I expect twice as many as I break the buds apart for tinctures:


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> More & more crosses are being advertised as "she washes good" so I'd say that trend is rolling at an all-time high.
> 
> I love smoking flowers,so I chuck for that... flowers over everything ( Scissor hash a close second)


Flowers and full melt are about my speed, but I think very soon I will be getting a rosin press. Scissor hash is always a nice bonus for the work of trimming.

Most of the time I like big hand rolled joints (none of that newfangled cone silliness) to my dome, and bong hits from a clean piece. Flower power!


----------



## kroc (May 23, 2020)

Im definitely a flavor chaser, and effect close second, also cant stand weak ass branches so that does not get messed with. I cant imagine not growing my own flower at this point. Ive tried some amazing shit in the last year and made enough seeds to keep me busy for 5 years easily. I wouldnt mind a rosin press for some special stuff to break out on occasion. I have very specific plans for almost every pack ive bought, whether its working the line or a cross. So i can say mine is a lot less random and much more planned than the term chucker implies. But im not planning on starting a seed co or anything like that, if anything just share some love and hook my family up fat, so breeder doesnt seem as fitting either. I guess im a brucker then ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 23, 2020)

kroc said:


> Im definitely a flavor chaser, and effect close second, also cant stand weak ass branches so that does not get messed with. I cant imagine not growing my own flower at this point. Ive tried some amazing shit in the last year and made enough seeds to keep me busy for 5 years easily. I wouldnt mind a rosin press for some special stuff to break out on occasion. I have very specific plans for almost every pack ive bought, whether its working the line or a cross. So i can say mine is a lot less random and much more planned than the term chucker implies. But im not planning on starting a seed co or anything like that, if anything just share some love and hook my family up fat, so breeder doesnt seem as fitting either. I guess im a brucker then ?


Cheeder. 
We’re all chuckers on this bus. I think your situation is more like the average, rather than someone who chases the hype train of hype strains to pick up a few ducats. I am all for anyone who wants to start selling their chucks, there’s no shame in making a living. But at some point, shame definitely comes into it for the grifters who want to turn and burn. The world is a paradise for scammers right now, perhaps doubly so in the canna scene.
You’re a breeder, no doubt. A hobbyist, not a commercial one. Your gear is also probably better than at least half the stuff showing up from euro banks these days.


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2020)

It's driving me nuts right now. I've got seeds that need to be harvested but because of Covid, I haven't been able to smoke these with the buddies I'd been saving it for. They were supposed to be driving up to hang out but we are still half ass locked down and they are staying put. I hate to dig through the weed and not smoke it right away but I have to get them beans out for a project with another breeder who I've wanted to work with for years. And this stuff is a PITA to get seeds out of, it's a GG4 BX polinated with Stardog/star pupil and they are super dense rock hard stuff.

I like the wax for late at night, but that's what monster outdoor crops are for, then you can just make it out of bud and not even worry about the trim, I'll run a QP at a time of bud for wax. Indoor trim I cure and make into sift hash and roll it into balls. Outdoor trim/mids I give to friends if they are around, if not it ends up on a bon-fire or I just drop it on the ground, I'll have leaves a half inch deep sometimes that I'm stepping on. LOL. It's way too much work and not enough return for me to mess around with outdoor trim, I don't even bother to keep a lot of what some people would consider mids I'll give that away too. A guy can only smoke so much and a few of my Vet buddies are always needy and those guys like to make edibles. I'm not into edibles but I'll do some Bang once in a while if I want to get way out there. Half ounce of bud simmered in milk, strain and add Hershey's syrup. Buddha didn't add the chocolate that I know of ,but he probably would have approved.


----------



## klx (May 24, 2020)

Day 42 for the Demo F2 girls. Starting to look pretty. Lots of F3 babies growing too, at least 1 bud per plant.


----------



## kroc (May 24, 2020)

some secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp - bodhi) nugs from the pollination a few pages back. I hit it with dirty sanchez (ASS x gmo/waltz), also posted him recently. these are on week 5.5



sorry for the black lines, cant find my fuggin sunglasses


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 24, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I think when it comes to commercial strains it's a bit that way already. The big companies like those in Canada and some in Europe are for sure that way already. They have all the basic strains but they tend to look for big producers that are quick. A lot of it is going into making edibles and concentrates.
> 
> Even our local pot shop is "bland" to me. Again they have all the basic lines, they have a couple cookies and a couple of this and that and the other, but none of their actual bud really stands out to me as unique or even just over the top when it comes to anything, not flavor or even potency. They mostly sell concentrates and edibles though, I'm talking about ten times as much being spent on concentrates and edibles as actual bud/weed. Bang for your buck is way higher with the Pens/wax/etc, than it is for buying their rather bland weed for jacked up sky high prices for top shelf "Medical" weed. Then they have cheap weed for sale too but again, it's just bland. None of the Bud sold really grabs me by the balls and says, this one right here is going to get you off and taste amazing. Even when they have something that is supposed to be fantastic it's rarely been handled as well as it could have been and always seems to be either too dry or something else that leaves it lacking.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it is just dumb luck when it comes to chucking. 

One of my favorite strains right now is an accidental chuck of orange blossom special (GPS) & new speedway boogie (cult classics). 
Smells like over-ripe oranges & chocolate. Buds are perfect. Not fluffy or rock hard -- just right. 
Buzz is very stoney but not incapacitating unless I do a second huge bong rip. 
Zero hermie issues.


----------



## 18six50 (May 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes it is just dumb luck when it comes to chucking.
> 
> One of my favorite strains right now is an accidental chuck of orange blossom special (GPS) & new speedway boogie (cult classics).
> Smells like over-ripe oranges & chocolate. Buds are perfect. Not fluffy or rock hard -- just right.
> ...


Yep I've been absolutely convinced that some chucks would be the very best, and they turned out Meh. While I've had others that I didn't expect that much out of, that were fantastic.


----------



## SSGrower (May 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> More & more crosses are being advertised as "she washes good" so I'd say that trend is rolling at an all-time high.
> 
> I love smoking flowers,so I chuck for that... flowers over everything ( Scissor hash a close second)


I was just noting how the frost on this dcp f2 is all over the buds but not the leaves. These things are rock solid too. Will come down when she shows amber, not yet 50 days.

Bubblegum?like fruity bubblegum not grape but kinda (probably an association with purple more than anything).


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> I was just noting how the frost on this dcp f2 is all over the buds but not the leaves. These things are rock solid too. Will come down when she shows amber, not yet 50 days.
> View attachment 4575267
> Bubblegum?like fruity bubblegum not grape but kinda (probably an association with purple more than anything).


She looks like the one pheno I found in (DUM x DCP f2)


Bubblegum like old bazooka Joe


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 25, 2020)

I'm testing a Jelly Breath x Purple Apricot chuck for a friend in Oregon. I got the monoterpene odorant geraniol. There is a strong and recognizable Scuppernong aroma.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2020)

ECSD from @shorelineOG 

She has a few more weeks to go,smells of BO right now..
Grabbing ECSD from FCG to see how she hits also.


----------



## Buck5050 (May 25, 2020)

genuity said:


> Grabbing ECSD from FCG to see how she hits also


I would be curious to hear what you think when you get done...so many to choose from on the list...paralysis by analysis...or maybe I sell my ride and buy em' all!


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2020)

3 TGA Agent Orange Males.

AO1 - Lanky - Sticky - Smells of Oranges and Acetone





AO4 - Thick and stout, not sticky, no smell, covered with buds









AO3 - Thick, sticky, orange and acetone







AO2 - Female



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> 3 TGA Agent Orange Males.
> 
> AO1 - Lanky - Sticky - Smells of Oranges and Acetone
> View attachment 4576210
> ...


Digging that thickboi, AO4, strange when they have almost no odor.


----------



## maddmango (May 25, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Digging that thickboi, AO4, strange when they have almost no odor.


just a hunch, it may be this very train that led to the fruity smells and terps


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2020)

He isn't sticky either.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 26, 2020)

Lower nug of the welchie, about 2 weeks left.


----------



## colocowboy (May 26, 2020)

I can say definitively that sub looked for males with resin, “the louder the better.”


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2020)

This stuff is top 10

Fookies(lemon meringue cookie) terps on this girl,a breeze to grow in my ruff treatment room,so I can only imagine her in a nice environment. 
Her flowers reminds me of fire alien kush.

Gushers clone

Lanky 

Mtn trop cherry 

Is a beast out the gate,the oreoz cut did not make it,it just kept on wilting..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I can say definitively that sub looked for males with resin, “the louder the better.”


I really like stinky males, the resin thing hasn't been too big of a difference from what I've seen in my small bit of experiences.

Say I had two males 1 stinky/smell you're hoping is expressed from that particular cross and 1 male no smell but some resin, I'm going with the stinky male. That is if all other areas are similar ie structure, reliance etc.


----------



## 18six50 (May 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I really like stinky males, the resin thing hasn't been too big of a difference from what I've seen in my small bit of experiences.
> 
> Say I had two males 1 stinky/smell you're hoping is expressed from that particular cross and 1 male no smell but some resin, I'm going with the stinky male. That is if all other areas are similar ie structure, reliance etc.


 I'm with you, it's harder to get the smell and taste right (the two go hand in hand) than it is to get frosty plants. It used to be the other way around, but not anymore. We used to have to search through a shit ton of males to get just one that would put off frosty offspring and that made smell secondary, if smell and taste were good then cool but if not no big deal, you had to have the frost and that used to be a lot harder to come by. I don't care how good something smells if it doesn't frost up it's not going to be that great. Now we have the luxury of, for the most part, taking the frost for granted and zeroing in on flavor and smell. Think about it this way; Maybe the difference today would be between having a 25% plant vs a 20% plant by picking just for the frost on the male and that's a 50/50 chance right? Back then the wrong male could be the difference between 3% and 15% offspring.

You get frost with almost all males that come from good modern poly-hybrid strains, maybe more, maybe less but it's there. Guys used to search through Hundreds of males to find one that would reliably put out frosty offspring. It was also a much bigger difference between having a killer male and just picking any random male. A random male from today's poly-hybrids is going to have at least somewhat frosty offrspring, back then a random male might put out freaking hemp. This is also a reason why I'm not in a big hurry to start over with landrace strains. Anyone who tells you it's as easy to find a good male from landrace strains hasn't worked with them much or is able to pick from way more plants than I can now that I'm all legal beagle. Even if I get a license for 150 plants that not enough to really work with new landrace strains and do it right.

Another thing is that if I add a funky smell or taste to my strain line I'll end up tossing that whole line. I can get the frost back but sometimes that freaking smell is hard to get out. I worked with a Black Russian male for a while that put off amazing frosted humoongoussss buds, it ate nitrogen like it was candy. Sadly it didn't matter what I crossed it with they all smelled like Black Russian and I was so sick of that smell after having so much of it to smoke that I wished I hadn't grown them. Friends still loved em and they grew like crazy but I'm done with all of that line. That experience made me way more picky about smell than I had been before. 

When there's fire all over you don't have to look that hard to find it, special flavors and tastes are what sets lines apart now, sure they have to be frosty but like I said, frost is a lot easier to find today than back in the day. Unless you are just working for frost, then I guess it's all that matters, but not to me, not even close.


----------



## GODWORK (May 27, 2020)

How long are you guys having to flower a male to get this type of read on the key traits?!

#kudos


----------



## colocowboy (May 27, 2020)

All of this postulation is really the heart of “breeding” versus “chucking” as in purposeful selection to apply pressure of influence on the genetic expression.
@GODWORK you would flower it completely! Observe the cycle, timing, yield, etc.


----------



## Nizza (May 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> This stuff is top 10
> View attachment 4577358
> Fookies(lemon meringue cookie) terps on this girl,a breeze to grow in my ruff treatment room,so I can only imagine her in a nice environment.
> Her flowers reminds me of fire alien kush.
> ...


Happy to see people working with subcool genetics man, what an awesome dude. What an awesome impact he has made on the cannabis scene and it warms my heart to see him live through the strains he has hunted!

lookiing forward to popping some of your seeds soon man, and as usual keep it up dude! Awesome work


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (May 27, 2020)

i need a camera,,,, any recommendations for great pics for cannabis and landscapes for the summer hikes in Oregon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> i need a camera,,,, any recommendations for great pics for cannabis and landscapes for the summer hikes in Oregon


Honestly unless you want to learn to use that camera, ie correct lenses, lighting etc, then I'd say a newer iPhone is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## GODWORK (May 27, 2020)

@colocowboy

That was what i kinda thought...having to run 8 M & 8 F from a single line to UNCROSS a hybrid. & then find an secure new selections.

That changes my time table...
I wanted to run 24 F2 females to pic pheno type...that only leads me to clone only??

If i flower out 24 males & nurse female cuts til they finish...then i can truly pic & choose male pheno types & match to the female. 

However, i could have to run EACH male to find exactly how they all affect 1 or all 24 females...& that appears to be MIND NUMBING; right now. Hmm? I could be on one line for a year.

I wasnt expecting that...
That would change my plans drastically. Hmm? I need to re think this.


----------



## 18six50 (May 27, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> How long are you guys having to flower a male to get this type of read on the key traits?!
> 
> #kudos


Like colocowboy said, flower them all the way out if you can. Some will surprise you at the end, in the same way that some buds will finish way better than they start, some males get frosty later or change their smell later too. If you have to pick early because of these stupid plant limits then some people do the stem rub thing or just look for quick growth and early frost, stem structure, (hollow vs stemy) branches vs not branches, etc., and sometimes a male just stands out for other reasons, like one with a extra leafelts or something like that. But plants do change when they mature a lot, not just the frost and smell either but plant structure changes. Some continue stretching for a long time, some don't, some have branches that continue to grow vs not much branching. I like branches because of the plant limits. people lucky enough to be able to run a Sea of Green wouldn't want that much branching. 

Some of that stuff can be seen early in a plant, but it's better to grow them to full maturity. Even then though, you won't know the full story until you see what kind of offspring they put out with different plants. Sometimes a male with breed really well with some plants and not with others, some males dominate a cross others don't. It's just a matter of which plants have the strongest genes I guess. All you can do is try to pick what you are hoping for in your next crosses and avoid any negative traits you don't. You can do some of that picking early if you have to but it would be a bummer to toss a male that was going to finish up extra special and some do.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 27, 2020)

Still rocking I see 

so I planted 2x
single scoop (gelato 33 x bday)
Special occasion (wedding x bday)
bubble gum cookies (gsc x bubble gum ) csi 
Tk 91 ( tk x chem 91) 


2010 rp og kush 
2009 star bud freebie 
2x 2012 bubba bag seed ( not pre 98 or Katsu ) some bubba that’s just called old bubba from a dude in a little wine town in NorCal .. I found 5 seeds in 2 yrs of lbs 

just found a pack online of Mosca otm bx last pack online for the low with a canna verify seal .. I’m thinking about popping 4 of those and using the male ..well that’s the plan for now


----------



## GODWORK (May 27, 2020)

2009 Star Bud. Nice!

@18six50 
I cant say that i didnt expect this...i mean with a double back to back streamline grow i could germ/flip/cut/cull twice. For pheno madness...then I had plan to s1 my favorite & keep on trucking. That was going to have me with like 2) 144 sites to manage it all.

Now Idkwtf to do...work 1 line or shoot for 16 in a year. Im not trying get into the business of it...i want to win a cups.


----------



## 18six50 (May 27, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> @colocowboy
> 
> That was what i kinda thought...having to run 8 M & 8 F from a single line to UNCROSS a hybrid. & then find an secure new selections.
> 
> ...


I lost my original Durban Poison male about twenty years ago, cross country move and friends that couldn't keep it alive. I still had lot's of F1's and F2's from that male. But just trying to get back to a male as good as my original was a years work easy. I've also tried to "Box" a hybrid before to isolate a past strain that I had bred to oblivion (purple indica), that was back in the day, I can't say that I was ever really all that successful at it. I maybe came close to getting my original purple indica back but by then I could get a few different purple indica's that were as good as the original Santa Cruz purple strain I had. It was a lot of fun and was exciting at the time but I would have been better off looking for new stuff to add and more new stuff to add. I'm a firm believer that adding new genetics strengthens the line more than trying to get back old genetics. That Purple indica and durban are still in my Posen line, but they are back there a long ways now and I wouldn't even consider trying to do the work it would take to isolate and find those strains by working backwords. Just no way. My favorite smoke of all time was probably the original crosses of those two strains, but it's more in my head than in reality. I know that if someone today smoked that cross even at it's best they would probably not pick it over today's strains, things have just moved on and I'm glad that it has, otherwise it would have been stagnant a long time ago.


----------



## 18six50 (May 27, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> 2009 Star Bud. Nice!
> 
> @18six50
> I cant say that i didnt expect this...i mean with a double back to back streamline grow i could germ/flip/cut/cull twice. For pheno madness...then I had plan to s1 my favorite & keep on trucking. That was going to have me with like 2) 144 sites to manage it all.
> ...


I used to go to cups to meet people and pick up strains, then I'd also learn just how much I had to learn as well as how much luck plays a roll. As for winning cups, you gotta not only get a little lucky you have to know how to work the system a bit. I never entered one but I made a lot of cool contacts for strains, this was before the internet seed thing really took off. I almost started going back to cups to pick up genetics rather than buying seeds on-line. I had a bad experience with a seed merchant and got ticked off enough that I was going to say F all this on-line nonsense. But I decided to read some threads here and decided that not everyone on-line were all that bad. This thread and useful have some great people who give great advice. 

I only recently came out of the weed growers closet and that's because I'm still getting my head wrapped around it being legal. It took a while for it to really sink in, thirty years of being a paranoid security freak isn't easy to give up and just start talking about stuff. 

My advice for winning a cup is to got to as many as you can and Smooze, get to know people and how it works, it's not for everyone. I was never really all that temped to join but I was always keeping my head down. I have a hard time being around people now that I don't drink alcohol. PTSD, the weed helps some but not as much as drinking for some reason. 

Cups are not for everyone, you have to be really outgoing and Hype Hype Hype. It's like anything, Sales and marketing matter as much or more than your strain. It's funny, I used to dream of winning a cup since the very first one now not so much. Back then if a plant really stuck out, everyone knew it. Now very few strains really stick out so obviously as they did back then. Everything is just that much better and there are Tons of people who can put out cup worthy strains now, so that makes it more and more about Hype.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Honestly unless you want to learn to use that camera, ie correct lenses, lighting etc, then I'd say a newer iPhone is pretty hard to beat.


I suck at taking photos with my XR. Granted most of my pictures are from outside the tent as I rarely take photos while pulling them out...but still I really need a tutorial...


----------



## GODWORK (May 27, 2020)

Incredible information...i feel like a newbie.
Haha. Wow.

Its crazy how these few post just link my entire grow history. My first grow was way back when attitude was the new hot girl. Blueberry & Bubblegum where like TK.
Rez dog had the ultimate seeds...on icmag.
That was my newbie stage.

Now i hear about everything from truly ole skool growers its insane to me now. Like that purple indica story...kaboom! Mind blown. I saw genuity on a pack of grape stomper seed that i got at auction from years of chasing after attitude soldout. Insane!! 

Hearing you talk about purple indica like that makes me think about why i have had this desire to go back to all the stuff that got lost to time. Thunderfuck. NL5/2/1. Heck i even found "dumpster"...you guys didnt grow that weed for nothing. It had to kick ass. 

Like killer new haven...that shit had to be awesome as fuxk to be top smoke back then. Maybe im delusional.


----------



## GODWORK (May 27, 2020)

Snowhigh has some genetics that i cant even imagine what would turn up in a 40 plant pheno hunt...let alone getting all crazy with a pack of Dr. Grinspoon.  

You cant even find some of those any more.
I dont mean to thread jack...i really dont.
However, when see seven leaf genetics post something call ?primera flats? Or Pirates of TET post ?Xmas '79? ....I think, wtf is gelato?

Im sorry...i banish myself for the next 10 post. Carry on.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2020)

Let's see what all the talk is about...
Had a pack of creamsizzle,sent them as freebies to a customer.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2020)

What happened to your avatar?


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> What happened to your avatar?





JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


Yup,life is Black as hell right now,my son is up north & all I can do is watch & wait.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2020)

All bullshit to the side, this dude needs to sit in the electric by by chair. 

If this isn't appropriate here feel free to remove but I think the info needs to be shared.


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2020)

Wasn't sure but I suspected as much. 

When police break the law intentionally and knowingly, and it results in a death, they should get the death penalty. If they lie about anything, they should get double the sentence of the person they railroaded.

I know police who are good people and they work hard to help citizens. That is how I know that these are bad police/people. We need a zero tolerance for reckless asshole police.

Sorry for the rant but this is America and it is not great.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Wasn't sure but I suspected as much.
> 
> When police break the law intentionally and knowingly, and it results in a death, they should get the death penalty. If they lie about anything, they should get double the sentence of the person they railroaded.
> 
> ...


 I Feel cops should handle bad apples, like street gangs handle bad apples ..
Them few cops,done made the block hot for all them cops in Minneapolis. 

If just one of them cops that was standing next to that shit,would have slapped the shit out of that cop,them people would more than likely not be destroying shit today.


----------



## GODWORK (May 28, 2020)

I been arrested too much...i dont need to talk or say shit...put the damn cuffs on & we out. 
Ill beat the charge in court...fuck the stupid shit.


----------



## raggyb (May 28, 2020)

was he Alaska police before this, or was the Alaskan Native American travelling to Minnesota? They sure don't mention this on the news. Seems extra fucked up that bad police can just move from state to state like that.


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2020)

raggyb said:


> was he Alaska police before this, or was the Alaskan Native American travelling to Minnesota? They sure don't mention this on the news. Seems extra fucked up that bad police can just move from state to state like that.


It's like them people that touch lil boys in church,get caught & get sent to a remote jungle... to become top cardinal or whatever.

More than likely, one of the cops will become chief of police, in another county.


----------



## nc208 (May 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> I Feel cops should handle bad apples, like street gangs handle bad apples ..
> Them few cops,done made the block hot for all them cops in Minneapolis.
> 
> If just one of them cops that was standing next to that shit,would have slapped the shit out of that cop,them people would more than likely not be destroying shit today.


It's become a sad practice seeing most police forces today. Theres some BS case in Cali where cops fucking robbed someone for 225,000$ and judge throws it out saying police aren't held liable for their actions while on duty. Fuckin bullshit that cops get to act the ways they do and nothing ever happens.









Federal Court: Cops Accused Of Stealing Over $225,000 Have Legal Immunity


Even though the judges conceded that “virtually every human society teaches that theft generally is morally wrong,” the Ninth Circuit flatly denied it was “obvious” the officers were in the wrong legally.




www.google.com




This piece of shit and the other 3 cops who did fuck all deserve to be thrown in gen pop.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All bullshit to the side, this dude needs to sit in the electric by by chair.
> View attachment 4579122
> If this isn't appropriate here feel free to remove but I think the info needs to be shared.


Damn! I wonder how many people had to look the other way for him to earn that rap sheet. 

Of course there are good cops, but we're way beyond just a couple bad apples.


----------



## spek9 (May 28, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I just buried four (BBK x GSOG) x BBK seeds from Bad Fish Bean Co. in half-gallon pots (Thanks again, BTW!). I'm hoping for at least a single male, but only planted four due to space restrictions. I haven't grown out this strain before, but from what I've seen, I already want more seeds.
> 
> Finished an F2 seed run of my Blueberry x Afghani #1 recently. A couple of years ago I had a decent seed stock, but unfortunately, much of my stuff got left behind due to forest fire so I'm now just getting back to production again.
> 
> ...


Got three out of four of the (BBK x GSOG) x BBK seeds out of the dirt. They sprouted early the third day. Take that paper-towel-method!

Culled the fourth, still hoping for a single male out of the three though.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I know police who are good people and they work hard to help citizens. That is how I know that these are bad police/people. We need a zero tolerance for reckless asshole police.


Well said. I've had the head of vice lie in court against me many years ago, and I was facing a max of 25 years. I also had a state trooper toss a joint and empty a just bought ounce of buds onto the side of an interstate when me and a friend were pulled over, also years ago. 

Like any other category of people, there are always a$$holes among them, and we strive to avoid and eliminate them in our life if at all possible. Bosses and gov't workers and politicians abuse their authority all the time because they can, but a bad cop has life and death power and is protected by laws and his weapons, making them the worst.



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Of course there are good cops, but we're way beyond just a couple bad apples.


Good cops have been taking abuse and bullets for years, and in many cases mayors and governors do all they can to work against them. Why would anyone of good character, especially with a family, choose to be a cop? Bad pay, hands tied, and a target on your back. I have no idea.

I believe that's why police are becoming more populated with opportunistic criminal a$$holes, as fewer good guys decide it's just not worth it.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 29, 2020)

raggyb said:


> was he Alaska police before this, or was the Alaskan Native American travelling to Minnesota? They sure don't mention this on the news. Seems extra fucked up that bad police can just move from state to state like that.


No way, Alaska is where washed up bad cops end up after being chased out of America.


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2020)

People who clearly abuse their authority need punished in a big way.


----------



## idlewilder (May 29, 2020)

The entire system(world for that matter) is broken and there is ZERO accountability. Cops should be punished for egregiously breaking the law. If they are let free and commit more heinous crimes, the group that let them off in the first place should be punished severely. 
Playing devils advocate...don’t break the law and the cops won’t fuck with you, but, If you infringe on someone else’s constitutional rights, you shouldn’t be allowed to your own


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2020)

Police will fuck with people that are brown or black in Murica though


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2020)

Chuckers gear,somewhere in Cali...

Being grown by a friend. 
Love to all,who got love for all...


Got me really thinking about beds indoors,anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2020)

My dream is to live in a conservatory:



Full of Pakalolo 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## 18six50 (May 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> Chuckers gear,somewhere in Cali...
> View attachment 4580003
> Being grown by a friend.
> Love to all,who got love for all...
> ...


I haven't grown indoors in beds exactly, But I used to grow my Sativas indoors in 25 gallon containers, the ones you see with rope handles, I'd drill about a million small holes in them. I tried using the same containers for indicas and hybrids and I found it easier to grow with smaller containers and didn't seem to lose much when it came to harvest time. But for those Sativas that take 120 days and longer to flower the big containers worked wonders. When I tried growing Sativas in smaller containers I would often get root lock before the end of they cycle and it absolutely did slow down my growth. For convenience it's just easier to have smaller containers so you can get to the plants to give them individual attention, especially when they are young. Right now I'm growing in a dozen milk crates, the ones that hold 4 one gallon jugs. They get lined with grow-bags and actually hold 5.5 gallons total and they can be pushed together creating what amounts to a bed of dirt. 12 of them hold a bale of pro-mix mixed with a big bag of perlite. After each harvest the pro-mix and perlite goes outside to be used in the out-door garden.


----------



## hillbill (May 29, 2020)

Been flowering in 6 qt plastic Sterlite #1011 in ROLS using teas for some time now, water by weight. Used8 8 qt #1022 before that. Easy to handle and nice fit for LST in my ten5. Lots of small plants for great variety.


----------



## 18six50 (May 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Been flowering in 6 qt plastic Sterlite #1011 in ROLS using teas for some time now, water by weight. Used8 8 qt #1022 before that. Easy to handle and nice fit for LST in my ten5. Lots of small plants for great variety.


These plant limits suck or I'd be growing a sea of green with 50 plants under each light and using pots that size too. People often say they don't have room for enough plants, when in reality you can always cram a bunch of plants under one light if you use small enough containers. It's much quicker to fill your canopy with a bunch of small plants than to try and fill the same space with only a few plants. I've tried just about everything at one time or another, even went hyrdo for a while and although it was fast it really wasn't that great for someone like me who rarely grows from clones and always has a bunch of different strains growing at once. Hydro worked great if you are running clones from the same strain all the time, other than that though I'd rather work with pro-mix, which to me is a happy medium between soil and hydro. With only 12 plants I want to use as much soil per plant as possible and still be able to move them around to be able to keep them trimmed properly and to position them under the lights with the tall plants on the outside and shorter ones right under the bulb. I did the live soil thing in those huge pots 25 years ago too, I've done organic this and that and the other too. Now when I'm in the mood to go organic I run soil from detroitnutrientcompany.com I split a pallet of it each year with a friend of mine who knows the owner of the place, he bring it up himself for us (I resell enough to locals, so that I'm getting a bunch for myself free). If I was a noob this is all I'd grow in and I've gotten a dozen local noobs to use this soil because of that. It's super forgiving. For myself though, I like more control over my fertilizer regiment and promix or other soiless mixes give me the quicker growth cycle from hydro and the ability to control fertilizer to each plant individually. Five years from now I'll probably be experimenting with something else, LOL.


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2020)

I know this is not the thread for this but I love all of ya!


----------



## Joedank (May 29, 2020)

Now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast here’s some chuckers gear
(Thanks gen) 
Front to back ; cherry pie x dessert breath; crinkle cookies, side chick, cherry pie x dessert breath , and another side chick. as I said before The cherry pie cross has the best high I’ve ever experience from a cannabis plant and the side chick is one of the heaviest feeders I have ever seen she’s going to be at a monster I’m about to flip them in a week for a light Depp situation should be fun to see I’ll keep you posted


----------



## Buck5050 (May 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4578642
> Let's see what all the talk is about...
> Had a pack of creamsizzle,sent them as freebies to a customer.


My man. Sure looks like a good stick to me. That's a solid cut, no doubt. 

Runtz...the day Gen went all in...


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (May 29, 2020)

Week 5 tomorrow. Honey sundae chuckers gear.


----------



## 18six50 (May 29, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I know this is not the thread for this but I love all of ya! View attachment 4580300View attachment 4580299


That would probably help to build some accountability from within. The problem of course is that it also punishes the good with the bad. Not that I'm totally against it either, just that it's what it would do.

I'd do the libertarian solution. I rarely suggest any type of law but I would in this case. 

Police officers should be forced to carry liability insurance paid by them or the police department. If they harm someone through either negligence or intentionally, violate their human rights, etc. it pays out BIG TIME, payouts would have be to set very high. They would still of course be punished for any crime they committed.

Officers like him would be liabilities because they would cost departments too much money to employ. Insurance companies never want to pay out but at the same time they know it's easier to jack up the cost of insurance, rather than fight cases in court. This is why they like to look at individual records like our credit scores, health history, and driving records, etc. before we get insurance. Instead of a credit score All cops would by law, get an individual policing score, if they look like they are at risk of costing the insurance company millions, they will charge them accordingly. 

A guy like him would have cost way too much to have been employable, just a quick look at his record tells me that few insurance company would have insured and if they did it would have cost more than his salary.


----------



## raggyb (May 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> No way, Alaska is where washed up bad cops end up after being chased out of America.


These guys make prison guards look good. not that i would know


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 30, 2020)

Everything is above dirt except for 
1 gelato 33 x bday idk I put it in water now I see it cracking 
2 bubba s1 .. these things are like rocks I can’t even squeeze it it makes my fingers hurt .. I think I need a soak (I noticed some bubba seeds are like this) 
1 og kush - sank in water so we’ll see 

I dropped 10x ecsd bx from Chaco from around that time 2010-12 ish ..

I have a pack of road dawg on the way .. 2x packs of th seeds French macaroon (2x for 50$) 1 pack of silver haze #9 ..4 packs from rado and one pack from cap ..and I got the otm bx from mosca already

I bought a tent a got one free .. maybe it was a sign to use for males


----------



## Cannademik (May 30, 2020)

I have a few questions for you guys.. 
If I were to lets say.. grow a male plant A and pollinate a female plant B. Then would that be an F1? How do people "stabalize" what they have created? Do people grow out the F1 and then make female seeds and grow the female seeds until they have a stable F1? I'm so confused on why people say you can't just "pollinate a female plant, collect seeds and grow them out because they will and most likely herm."


----------



## Mohican (May 30, 2020)

Cannabis Breeders Bible


----------



## natureboygrower (May 30, 2020)

This is my Goji x Gg4(clone only)/ortega (baddawg seeds) Showing mostly Goji traits, smell and structure wise. It did show some pinwheeling on a few leaves the real Gg4 is known for. Ive had this Goji 3 years now and it takes 70days. This is at day 50 from flip and I think I'll take some tops tonight or tomorrow night. This could turn out to be a nice, quick finishing outdoor which would be cool. Weather is kinda rough in the fall.


----------



## 18six50 (May 30, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> I have a few questions for you guys..
> If I were to lets say.. grow a male plant A and pollinate a female plant B. Then would that be an F1? How do people "stabalize" what they have created? Do people grow out the F1 and then make female seeds and grow the female seeds until they have a stable F1? I'm so confused on why people say you can't just "pollinate a female plant, collect seeds and grow them out because they will and most likely herm."


Using a good male is the least likely way you will get a herm. Finding a good male is the trick but it's not the herm part you really have to worry about with males. If you breed two F1's from the same line you will get different phenotypes that will pop up in the next generation because of recessive genes mixing in different combination. To get back to the original f1's is a bit of a trick, or should I say it's not all that easy. The F1 is "Stable" after that you are trying to grow out plants that are as close to the original F1 over and over until each time you pop seeds they all come out like the F1 or whatever other pheno you might decide to isolate by back-crossing. When you see all these BX strains, that means they are working on stabilizing the strain so when you pop a seed you will know exactly what it will be. 

A "Stable" strain does not mean stable as in No Hermies, it means that each seed will put off the same type of plant instead of a bunch of weird mixes with some more sativa and some more indica, etc. 

Crossing a male with a female isn't going to give you hermies unless one of those two already has hermies in them. 

Now when it comes to crossing and recrossing these Feminized seeds, IDK if that causes hermies. I don't think it really does, I think what happens is that a lot of these really good strains came from bagseed, so they came with hermies in them as a recessive trait. If you cross enough plants that have those same recessive genes for hermie, then you get hermies. I think it's possible to breed feminized to feminized over and over again too with getting hermies but I don't think I've ever seen anyone actually do it without getting at least some issues. But that could just be my experience too. So I prefer to use a good Male and only occasionally will I use a Feminized plant to potentate another feminized plant. I think you push your luck if you breed that way too many times but I could be wrong on that, IDK.


----------



## raggyb (May 31, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Using a good male is the least likely way you will get a herm. Finding a good male is the trick but it's not the herm part you really have to worry about with males. If you breed two F1's from the same line you will get different phenotypes that will pop up in the next generation because of recessive genes mixing in different combination. To get back to the original f1's is a bit of a trick, or should I say it's not all that easy. The F1 is "Stable" after that you are trying to grow out plants that are as close to the original F1 over and over until each time you pop seeds they all come out like the F1 or whatever other pheno you might decide to isolate by back-crossing. When you see all these BX strains, that means they are working on stabilizing the strain so when you pop a seed you will know exactly what it will be.
> 
> A "Stable" strain does not mean stable as in No Hermies, it means that each seed will put off the same type of plant instead of a bunch of weird mixes with some more sativa and some more indica, etc.
> 
> ...


On the hermie confusion was that maybe about people selfing with a nanner or a hermie that if i understood correctly produces female seeds, but then those can herm on you.

What i was wondering further was what is the influence of crossing siblings and grandparents and all this incest. could it be better to avoid inbreeding by for example crossing two pairs all the same breed but as unrelated as possible. Then take a child from each pair and make F1. And take that as far as you can go without incest but knowing that yes we are all related to Kevin Bacon. Instead of all this back crossing of child to grandparents. It may be harder to control the outcome but can that give you a stable strain?


----------



## raggyb (May 31, 2020)

I'm gonna try it but by the time I figure it out it's time for the ole dirt nap. Throw a jont in my grave will ya?


----------



## Shua1991 (May 31, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266915402375979009

Truth.


----------



## Shua1991 (May 31, 2020)

About a week till chop, week 9 of flower for this Strawberry Daiquiri F2, some strange reason it's purpling up this grow and not during the cold winter grows. Still has the best terpe of anything I've grown in the last 4 years.

She popped a few nanners this run from heat stress and I used them to pollinate a blueberry/pineapple phenotype of Golden tiger just to see what will come of it.

Same golden tiger was doused with pollen from my pink Plushberry male. So ill have a few nice polyhybrids to test in about 2 months time.


----------



## Shua1991 (May 31, 2020)

Holy shit this thread makes me feel violent urges



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267093969441370113


----------



## 18six50 (May 31, 2020)

raggyb said:


> On the hermie confusion was that maybe about people selfing with a nanner or a hermie that if i understood correctly produces female seeds, but then those can herm on you.
> 
> What i was wondering further was what is the influence of crossing siblings and grandparents and all this incest. could it be better to avoid inbreeding by for example crossing two pairs all the same breed but as unrelated as possible. Then take a child from each pair and make F1. And take that as far as you can go without incest but knowing that yes we are all related to Kevin Bacon. Instead of all this back crossing of child to grandparents. It may be harder to control the outcome but can that give you a stable strain?


Just about any plant will toss some balls if you mess with it enough. If you mess up the light cycle or give the plant stress in other ways they can term hermie. Letting the plant go way past harvest date and messing with the light is a good way to get a plant to produce some pollen. Ethylene is the key to sex expression in weed, anything that reduces or ends ethylene production will produce balls in a female plant. Some plants toss out balls no matter what you do, those are the ones you want to avoid. A lot of the early landrace strains would hermie indoors too, so the genetics are in these plants.



And when it comes to plant incest, it's true that if you cross and recross strains they lose vigor. The most vigorous plants are hybrids. Hybrid vigor, it's called and I think the less related the parents the more vigorous the offspring will be. That's why some people think that we will have to go back to introducing more landraces strains to try and get some of the vigor back. But honestly I'm not noticing lack of vigor in these well bred polyhybrids. I can say this for a fact, I lost vigor in my own strain when I didn't add in new strains to the mix every so often. That could have been my poor breeding but I don't think so. I had plenty of plants to choose from. I think you just lose something by breeding too far down the same line.

Introducing new genetics into a strain line gives it a shot in the arm and probably the less related the better.


----------



## Hgk420x6969 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm back boys. Bout to be a chuckers paradise of a year.


----------



## Hgk420x6969 (Jun 1, 2020)

Feels good knowing this old cesspool is still kicking. Like a child you abandoned who only picked up a mild methadone habbit. Makes one proud.


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 18six50 (Jun 1, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4582730


That's very cool.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm sitting here using my old tray to roll seeds down as I tip the tray up and wondering how many new pot heads, that don't chuck, have never had this experience, that is so common to us Chuckers and old smokers. Just a funny thought because back in the day everyone had a tray or used a magazine or something, but we all did it, but how many young smokers never see a seed at all these days? They probably see an old fashioned rolling tray and wonder why the sides are tall and sloped like that.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 1, 2020)

me and my crew back when I was a rapper 

Many many beans in the oven.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 1, 2020)

Blue cheesequake lower branch shot at day 40. I hit a few lowers with some mr. nice ssh pollen.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 2, 2020)

Anybody else with Fire n Desire having heavy feeders?


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Anybody else with Fire n Desire having heavy feeders?


Yes my dude the one girl I had was a heavy feeder. Smelled like a bakery full of berry scones super potent for me. Wish I kept a cut.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 2, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Anybody else with Fire n Desire having heavy feeders?


I have Fire n Desire on deck. Have yet to run her though. Enjoying the positive reports.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 2, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Yes my dude the one girl I had was a heavy feeder. Smelled like a bakery full of berry scones super potent for me. Wish I kept a cut.


I'm up too 1250 right now see how she goes. Yea man she smells amazing and so frosty. 
I have a clone too. Bout to go in soil.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 2, 2020)

Week 5 and 3 days. Fire n desire


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 2, 2020)

I always feel like they should be further along in size at this stage always worrying lol trying to do the best


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 3, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> I always feel like they should be further along in size at this stage always worrying lol trying to do the best


They look great, nice and healthy and lots of fire. 

ECSD is the strain that always makes me worry. I never think it's going to produce worth squat, I never think it's far enough along and then it always finishes nice anyway and if I take the time to weigh the harvest compared with other plants it's usually right up there.


----------



## klx (Jun 3, 2020)

Demo F2s at day 54. Its hard to get good pics as they are on a tray and tall so need to climb up a step ladder lol. Will get better ones at harvest. They starting a 10 day or so flush today. 



Forum leaner:



Chem D leaner I am guessing?



This is a chuck I did of Sweet Black Angel x LA Affie (reversed) and for day 43 its looking and smelling pretty nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle star fighter - i love this plant!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 3, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Bobby schmeckle star fighter - i love this plant!
> View attachment 4584189


Looks like it got the blackberry stout structure. Was so lime sorbet it was crazy. Wonder what the blackberry x lime terps would be like if they mix well


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 3, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4582730


Yea !


I think a few pages back someone said they had issues cloning I have them with woody stem plants all the time 

I bought a heat mat from Vivosun and the controller for like 40 bucks and it made a huge difference with beans popping ..theres tons of white hairs shooting all over the rooters it’s like the heat made them explode .. the $40 investment should deff help cloning .. I also keep water on the bottom and let the tops get a tiny but dry to encourage the roots to find water .. then I pour water over the rooter again

I bought a mini tent for males it’s about to be on


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2020)

Bad fish beans


----------



## raggyb (Jun 3, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Just about any plant will toss some balls if you mess with it enough. If you mess up the light cycle or give the plant stress in other ways they can term hermie. Letting the plant go way past harvest date and messing with the light is a good way to get a plant to produce some pollen. Ethylene is the key to sex expression in weed, anything that reduces or ends ethylene production will produce balls in a female plant. Some plants toss out balls no matter what you do, those are the ones you want to avoid. A lot of the early landrace strains would hermie indoors too, so the genetics are in these plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, that gives me something to think about.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 3, 2020)

Spandex Cougar testers: all 6 I dropped popped in coco with zero assistance. One had a mysterious broken stem on day two, I think the neighbor cat snuck in and borked it, but the rest are doing great. They’re going to get a run in coco alongside some Dynasty selections.

Started flowering a GPS Cookies n Chem male in the back yard, my first outdoor plant. He smells amazing, planning to make F2s and a few other chucks.

Wedding Mints from Sin City at about week 7


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2020)

Genetics by @genuity , S1'd by @CoB_nUt . Goofy Grape chopped at 58 days pf. Kind of a fruit punch light.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

Got a couple of these wet
Sunny D OG x Sin City Juice

Compliments of @Buck5050


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Got a couple of these wet
> Sunny D OG x Sin City Juice
> View attachment 4585274
> Compliments of @Buck5050


Those should be orange terp goodness. Cant wait to see how they turn out for you.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Got a couple of these wet
> Sunny D OG x Sin City Juice
> View attachment 4585274
> Compliments of @Buck5050


That 2019 collaboration chuck. Chucked in paradise.

The tangerine power is highly dominant. I'm throwing a couple into flower this weekend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> That 2019 collaboration chuck. Chucked in paradise.
> 
> The tangerine power is highly dominant. I'm throwing a couple into flower this weekend.


That tangerine power male I should have held onto. It does a great job of passing that orange flavor profile.

But I'm thinking I can find just as solid of a male in this cross of yours. Red's SCJ passed on some great structure and buds with that mimosa punch! Best of both worlds.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> That 2019 collaboration chuck. Chucked in paradise.
> 
> The tangerine power is highly dominant. I'm throwing a couple into flower this weekend.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> That tangerine power male I should have held onto. It does a great job of passing that orange flavor profile.
> 
> But I'm thinking I can find just as solid of a male in this cross of yours. Red's SCJ passed on some great structure and buds with that mimosa punch! Best of both worlds.


I never realized it was a collab. I’m hoping for something terpy


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I never realized it was a collab. I’m hoping for something terpy


Yeah man, both @HydroRed and @thenotsoesoteric were both generous enough to allow me to test some of their earlier work, so I combined a couple of those testers and ended up with what you have in your hands there. This wouldn't be such a paradise if there wasn't so much generosity and I am glad I am able to share that. I hope you find something you can enjoy.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 4, 2020)

2 sets of twins in 9 beans @GroErr 's Blue Ripper bx1s iirc a twin was used when making the f1s.
I saw one suspected after the soak

That set didnt fully separate 

So the runt was uprooted

The next day a second set popped

I thought they were conjoined

but they slid right apart.


On another note has anyone seen adverse reaction to polination like reveg?

Observed this and a shut down of frost after pollinating my AT#1 with the dcp f2. It was underfed as well and since correcting frost has come back on and the veggy growth is looking more like a foxtail.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 5, 2020)

Various Pupil Stardog crosses fems and a couple others, got a pile of regs around too. Should be stocked up for a while, LOL. More than I'll ever need but it sure feels nice anyway. Greedy? Nah just a horder. I'm like the people who lived through the depression and stock too much food, that's me with weed and seeds, I'll probably never get used to it being legal.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi all-

I posted this is another thread and got some replies, but thought I'd post it here, since this is a 'chuckers' thread, and chucking is what I'll be doing. This thread seems to be a wealth of information. Admittedly, I haven't waded through too many pages, I'm aware that there is probably info about my question already posted. So be it. Thanks.

I'm an outdoor gardener only. Plants are starting to show sex this week. Getting excited for my plans (below).

My plan, once a few choice males have been identified (EKI Bird and Amnesia Hashplant probably), is to trim them to just a few lower branches and let them adjust for a few days in the garden. Then dig them up, put in smallish pots and bring inside to a makeshift 'flower room' where I will immediately induce 12/12. I will collect and freeze pollen till later in the season to do select branch pollination on all varieties in the garden. Anyone do it this way? Or would it be better to time my indoor 12/12 to coincide with flower time of females to avoid freezing pollen (which is risky?) I know taking clones of my chosen males to flower inside is also an option, but I'm a rookie at cloning cannabis (can do tomatoes fine though).


I love this time of year.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I posted this is another thread and got some replies, but thought I'd post it here, since this is a 'chuckers' thread, and chucking is what I'll be doing. This thread seems to be a wealth of information. Admittedly, I haven't waded through too many pages, I'm aware that there is probably info about my question already posted. So be it. Thanks.
> 
> ...


You could just let them get very close to the pollen sacs opening and take cuts to “pop” indoors for collection and directed/protected pollination. The process of flowering and popping open takes several weeks, you will have 1 or 2 start to open (no pollen yet) even just before they all start to go, that’s the time! Take the cuts, let them flower in a cup of water. Then no storage is required and you do have time to take them down before they seed everything.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You could just let them get very close to the pollen sacs opening and take cuts to “pop” indoors for collection and directed/protected pollination. The process of flowering and popping open takes several weeks, you will have 1 or 2 start to open (no pollen yet) even just before they all start to go, that’s the time! Take the cuts, let them flower in a cup of water. Then no storage is required and you do have time to take them down before they seed everything.


This is great, thanks! Sounds much simpler than either of this ideas I pitched.

An unrooted cut, in water, under 12/12 will live long enough to drop viable pollen? Is that what I'm reading here?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> An unrooted cut, in water, under 12/12 will live long enough to drop viable pollen? Is that what I'm reading here?


That's what I do. A couple flowering snips on the sill.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> That's what I do. A couple flowering snips on the sill.
> View attachment 4586539


Great, thanks for the pic, the tin foil catcher is a great idea. This seems totally do-able. You don't even have them under a 12/12, just ambient windowsill light, huh? I guess once they start to flower in the garden, they'll continue with it inside won't they?

Another follow-up question. When the pollen begins to drop on that tin foil, does it need to be used ASAP? I know moisture will neutralize pollen, so I'm guessing yes.

Thanks for your responses @JohnGlennsGarden and @colocowboy 

Much obliged.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 5, 2020)

Fruity peebles og f2 mâle (jaws seeds) x slurricane fem (in house genetics)

Around 4 weeks ,little one got an overpowering sweet strawberry Smell like dad , the other the same Smell and structure then mom , i just tried them To see if i could have something Nice outdoor only for making hash ,feel like i Will need To make them go To f2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Great, thanks for the pic, the tin foil catcher is a great idea. This seems totally do-able. You don't even have them under a 12/12, just ambient windowsill light, huh? I guess once they start to flower in the garden, they'll continue with it inside won't they?
> 
> Another follow-up question. When the pollen begins to drop on that tin foil, does it need to be used ASAP? I know moisture will neutralize pollen, so I'm guessing yes.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. South facing window seems to be sufficient for my needs.
I pretty much use it as it drops, every couple days.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 5, 2020)

Couple shots of my welchie had to chop it a week early ended up having a light leak and getting some seeds. Boooo it’s personal for me so whatever. First indoor so just got to keep learning and fixing my fuck ups.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Hi all-
> 
> I posted this is another thread and got some replies, but thought I'd post it here, since this is a 'chuckers' thread, and chucking is what I'll be doing. This thread seems to be a wealth of information. Admittedly, I haven't waded through too many pages, I'm aware that there is probably info about my question already posted. So be it. Thanks.
> 
> ...


I essentially do a variation of this each year. I usually take the tops and whatever look like it will have some big clusters. Top 1/3 of the male maybe, and flower that in a separate area in a cup of water. I don’t have to be nice to it or take it to dinner. I just need that nut powder. 

If the male seems really sweet I clone it. If it reveges without issue it is probably a keeper.
I also do not generally freeze my pollen. Outdoors the male start dumping ahead of female flower readiness. So by the time my males are giving me my baby batter I can store it dry with a desiccant pack in a container and use it in a couple weeks time.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 5, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I can store it dry with a desiccant pack in a container and use it in a couple weeks time.


Another great response, thanks GrowRijt. You store it in the fridge with the desiccant pack in a tighly sealed glass jar I assume?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Another great response, thanks GrowRijt. You store it in the fridge with the desiccant pack in a tighly sealed glass jar I assume?


That is what I do.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 5, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I essentially do a variation of this each year. I usually take the tops and whatever look like it will have some big clusters. Top 1/3 of the male maybe, and flower that in a separate area in a cup of water. I don’t have to be nice to it or take it to dinner. I just need that nut powder.
> 
> If the male seems really sweet I clone it. If it reveges without issue it is probably a keeper.
> I also do not generally freeze my pollen. Outdoors the male start dumping ahead of female flower readiness. So by the time my males are giving me my baby batter I can store it dry with a desiccant pack in a container and use it in a couple weeks time.


I cut the male back over and over leaving only one or two "flowering" sites, this delays them some too. I put a clear plastic bag over the male flowers just before they open up. It's more than enough pollen collected that way, once they have dumped into the bag, just snip it off and away you go. I've screwed this up a few times but usually it works out one way or another. I've left a full flowering male that just towered over a whole garden before and let it open pollinate too, not exactly on purpose. I put the male (SK#1) in on purpose, I just didn't get to go back and cut it down and bag it like I usually do. I was out of state and didn't get back in time, it was a trip though, seeing how it turned out. Talk about an abundance of seeds but they were all killer and kind of changed the grow scene, I was like Johnny Weedseed that year.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 6, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I'm sitting here using my old tray to roll seeds down as I tip the tray up and wondering how many new pot heads, that don't chuck, have never had this experience, that is so common to us Chuckers and old smokers. Just a funny thought because back in the day everyone had a tray or used a magazine or something, but we all did it, but how many young smokers never see a seed at all these days? They probably see an old fashioned rolling tray and wonder why the sides are tall and sloped like that.


like using the good ole double album cover such as Physical Graffiti


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 6, 2020)

raggyb said:


> like using the good ole double album cover such as Physical Graffiti


I use a grinder and an Ultimate regulation flying disc, Discraft Ultrastar 175g. I use a business card or the flap on the pack of papers to line it up, then scoop it with the paper itself, roll and lick. Hand roller for life!

Back in my twenties I used to roll and smoke a J on the high speed lift chair during rain and 20+mph wind. Now I roll ‘em in advance, like an adult.

Frisbees make great pot trays.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 6, 2020)

18six50 said:


> And when it comes to plant incest, it's true that if you cross and recross strains they lose vigor. The most vigorous plants are hybrids. Hybrid vigor, it's called and I think the less related the parents the more vigorous the offspring will be. That's why some people think that we will have to go back to introducing more landraces strains to try and get some of the vigor back. But honestly I'm not noticing lack of vigor in these well bred polyhybrids. I can say this for a fact, I lost vigor in my own strain when I didn't add in new strains to the mix every so often. That could have been my poor breeding but I don't think so. I had plenty of plants to choose from. I think you just lose something by breeding too far down the same line.
> 
> Introducing new genetics into a strain line gives it a shot in the arm and probably the less related the better.


I apologize in advance if this upsets you. I don’t intend to bust your balls so much as help you reach a deeper understanding.

That’s not really how selective line breeding works. and your use of the word hybrid is imprecise. There really is no such thing as hybrid cannabis, according to the modern scientific literature. I recommend studying the history of corn breeding to learn a lot more about selective breeding. The history of corn is fascinating. See my signature to learn why ‘hybrids’ don’t really exist in Cannabis. (As far as we know, yet.) _Cannabis indica _doesn’t really exist as a species, according to molecular DNA studies. Everything is a variety of _Cannabis sativa._ Basically all wild Cannabis populations have been selectively bred and/or relocated from other regions at some point in history and before it. People have been breeding this plant selectively for well over a thousand years, there’s almost no such thing as a truly pure landrace according to molecular genome studies of the plant to date.

I am sure you had plenty of plants to choose from, and your breeding efforts were probably on point, but they can’t all be bangers.

Inbred seeds feed a lot of the world today as a result of the “green revolution” of the 50s and 60s. Cannabis agriculture is just agriculture, I believe we can all learn a lot by studying mainstream ag history.

I admit I am a hard-to-tolerate nerdcore crusader on this topic right now. It is because I think it is really important, though it probably doesn’t make me less annoying to know it.

Outcrossing can be good and provide vigor to the line, no argument there, but when it comes to seed plants, incest is best! (To a point)

Everything is nuanced.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 6, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I apologize in advance if this upsets you. I don’t intend to bust your balls so much as help you reach a deeper understanding.
> 
> That’s not really how selective line breeding works. and your use of the word hybrid is imprecise. There really is no such thing as hybrid cannabis, according to the modern scientific literature. I recommend studying the history of corn breeding to learn a lot more about selective breeding. The history of corn is fascinating. See my signature to learn why ‘hybrids’ don’t really exist in Cannabis. (As far as we know, yet.) _Cannabis indica _doesn’t really exist as a species, according to molecular DNA studies. Everything is a variety of _Cannabis sativa._ Basically all wild Cannabis populations have been selectively bred and/or relocated from other regions at some point in history and before it. People have been breeding this plant selectively for well over a thousand years, there’s almost no such thing as a truly pure landrace according to molecular genome studies of the plant to date.
> 
> ...


I'd buy that if anyone was winning cup after cup with in-line breeding, they aren't though. The people who win cup after cup are breeding polyhybrids or call them whatever you want, if the term isn't correct it doesn't really matter, A rose by any other name is still a rose. When you are crossing one landrace with another landrace it's "Something" right? So what is the correct term? IDK does it matter? The effects are the same.

What I have not seen happen is anyone winning with a true landrace that they have bred using in-line breeding. I could be wrong but someone would have to prove it to me by showing they get consistent winners. If in-line breeding is the way to go, where are the winners? Why are the best producing and most resinous and best tasting plants that win all the cups always what I call polyhybrids? 

As for the green revolution of the 50's and 60's that again was what I call hybrids or polybybrids. Nevils SK#1 is case in point. Three strains crossed into one. Durban poison is the one landrace strain that has stuck around a long time but again, who's winning cups with Durban? They aren't but they sure win a lot of cups by using Durban as part of a polyhybrid cross. And as great as the original SK#1 was it's been left in the dust by newer crosses that moved further away from landrace strains into even more crazy crosses.

And yes I agree my breeding might not have been perfect but apparently the same is true of everyone because nobody is winning cups with in-line breeding that I know of. 

Now if you are talking about creating a strain that is Commercial and works better because it's Uniform then sure that can be accomplished by in-line breeding. My strain would get far more stable and consistent yeilds when I had interbred. I've take a line to F16 how many of you can say the same? Yes they might have been great for commercial growers but like I said, they were not as potent or as vigorous and no matter how much I though I could get that potency and vigor to improve it never did. I'd cross F2 and F3's with F15and so forth and so on. The genenics of an in-line strain doesn't magically improve by breeding it over and over, all it does is become more stable and uniform. So OK, if you are breeding for a commercial grower looking for consistent yeilds and uniformity great. All the plants will be the same, you can use the same fertilizer on them, they will grow to the same height under the lights, etc. etc. But is that the way to win the next cup or create the next hype strain? Doesn't seem to be to me and that's my point. Are we breeding for the next big thing? Or are we breeding to make a uniform crop of what is OK weed? In-line breeding is a great way to stabilize and create uniformity, I don't buy that it's the way to create the next big thing, it's a way to take the "next big thing" and stabilize it, hopefully without losing what made it the "next big thing" in the first place. But who has created "the next big thing" with in-line breeding" Anyone???? And do we have evidence that over time the stability of the line will remain or will it slowly over time lose what made it the "next big thing" 

I know this much. I've moved on from trying to create a perfectly stable line. Why? Because by the time you do get it stable the industry has moved on to bigger and better plants thanks to the work of people breeding the hybrids and creating more polyhybrids. It's even possible that my original strain was as good as when I started with it and that it simply seemed less potent because I was then comparing it with never and better strains that people were creating with hybrids while I was wasting my time fucking around trying to be the next Nevil, well Nevil's stain isn't that big a deal anymore and that's because people started breeding more and more different strains together. 

Corn is a plant that the commercial growers value for size and uniformity over everything else. They used in-line breeding to creat large yeilds of unifor but incredibly BLAND corn. Guess what happens when you get into designer sweet corn for gardeners? Then it's right back into hybrids and polyhybrids that win the day. Go look up the most expensive sweet corn seeds and see if they were in-line bred. They aren't they are all hybrids.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 6, 2020)

18six50 said:


> I'd buy that if anyone was winning cup after cup with in-line breeding, they aren't though. The people who win cup after cup are breeding polyhybrids or call them whatever you want, if the term isn't correct it doesn't really matter, A rose by any other name is still a rose. When you are crossing one landrace with another landrace it's "Something" right? So what is the correct term? IDK does it matter? The effects are the same.
> 
> What I have not seen happen is anyone winning with a true landrace that they have bred using in-line breeding. I could be wrong but someone would have to prove it to me by showing they get consistent winners. If in-line breeding is the way to go, where are the winners? Why are the best producing and most resinous and best tasting plants that win all the cups always what I call polyhybrids?
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response and totally agree with pretty much everything in it. I love what are commonly called polyhybrids, I like fems, but not autos, personally. Outcrossing/hybridizing totally has benefits, but you can dial in on specific desirable traits through a combination of line breeding and outcrossing. We don’t disagree hardly at all.
I agree that everyone has a different list of desirable optimizations, which is one reason why there are so many strains and breeders these days. There’s a diverse customer base with diverse preferences and the same is true of the growers. We are spoiled for choice right now.

Line breeding on a large scale for many years really does produce amazing results, very few have had the scale for a long enough time to produce the next generations of winners. This all assumes cannabis contests are 100% above board meritocracy-driven contests and not bald faced marketing events, which is not entirely accurate in all cases, let’s say.

If someone took some famous cut and inbred it, ran 200 seeds, selected the best plants from the next generation and breed those together then repeat the process for 12-20 generations of hundreds of plants, and selecting for desirable traits carefully they would produce something amazing and ‘new.’ The traits we consider desirable could be mere yield, or flavor, finishing time, or pest resistance, or all of the above. Corn growers in the decades past were after yield almost exclusively, but options exist because everyone has different preferences and the market retained some of the heirloom options.

It is very similar to how Asian tropical fish farms make new varieies in captivity, they cull tens of thousands of fish over dozens of generations and end up with crazy new colors, patterns and even morphology in aquarium species. I am ethically opposed to those fish breeders, but the selective breeding principles are the same, and yes you sometimes have to outcross to restore vigor, but in the case of cannabis it is not hybridization in the traditional sense. Hybrid vigor is a known phenomenon in fish and reptiles, too, I know it exists, I didn’t address it, but “varietal outcross” is a more accurate. A lot of business plans depend on “indica” and “sativa” and I am fighting an uphill battle in that sense.

PS: I also don’t begrudge folks selling their chucks, but I would love everyone to be educated on basic genetics and what they are really buying before losing money to scammers or marketing pukes.

We almost entirely agree on the important bits, cheers to what brings us together, bollocks to what doesn’t.

“Does it matter?” - that’s a good question.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 6, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I appreciate your response and totally agree with pretty much everything in it. I love what are commonly called polyhybrids, I like fems, but not autos, personally. Outcrossing/hybridizing totally has benefits, but you can dial in on specific desirable traits through a combination of line breeding and outcrossing. We don’t disagree hardly at all.
> I agree that everyone has a different list of desirable optimizations, which is one reason why there are so many strains and breeders these days. There’s a diverse customer base with diverse preferences and the same is true of the growers. We are spoiled for choice right now.
> 
> Line breeding on a large scale for many years really does produce amazing results, very few have had the scale for a long enough time to produce the next generations of winners. This all assumes cannabis contests are 100% above board meritocracy-driven contests and not bald faced marketing events, which is not entirely accurate in all cases, let’s say.
> ...


Thanks, it's a great conversation. I guess time will tell and if you are correct then we will see a lot more in-line breeding, which would be a good thing either way, having more stable favorite strains isn't a bad thing, more stable and better strains would be kick ass. So hopefully we do see more work done to improve on our favorite strains. I do worry though that the actual real world result will be watered down lines rather than improvements. Maybe with truly huge numbers of plants to work with it won't be a problem. 

It's funny, we used the term "genetic drift" for a long time when referring to clones not seeds, but I swear I was seeing the same thing with my seeds and until I brought in fresh genetics my line was in fact losing ground, at least compared with other breeders. That could have been my breeding mistakes but I really think my mistake was not getting new genetics in sooner so that I would have kept up with the breeders who were doing just that. Part of working the same line for as long as I did was neccessity but not all of it, even after I had new strains to play with I continued to work that line hoping to get it to where it could compete but it just never really did, not on it's own. The crosses I made though were better than ever and it just keeps getting better as I slowly add in more and more genetic variation.

I still think the next big thing will almost always come from creating entirely new strains rather than trying to stabilize and improve on a strain. The possibility of a big leap forward is there with a new strain in a way it's not when working on a stable line. There isn't going to be any big surprise when working the same line not unless you get a mutation. But you always find surprises when smashing new lines together. So maybe it's looking for a big leap forward vs hoping for small improvements over time and hoping those add up to something big. Time will tell.

It's really just two different sides of the same coin and in a way it's a numbers game no matter what you do. Hopefully you are right and these lines get better and better rather than watered down as they pretty much all have so far. (There have been some good strains lost and maybe they could have been not only saved but improved on.) Better breeding might do just that and with more plants to play with it sure adds to the odds of that happening. 

I actually hope you are right, thanks for the great conversation.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I appreciate your response and totally agree with pretty much everything in it. I love what are commonly called polyhybrids, I like fems, but not autos, personally. Outcrossing/hybridizing totally has benefits, but you can dial in on specific desirable traits through a combination of line breeding and outcrossing. We don’t disagree hardly at all.
> I agree that everyone has a different list of desirable optimizations, which is one reason why there are so many strains and breeders these days. There’s a diverse customer base with diverse preferences and the same is true of the growers. We are spoiled for choice right now.
> 
> Line breeding on a large scale for many years really does produce amazing results, very few have had the scale for a long enough time to produce the next generations of winners. This all assumes cannabis contests are 100% above board meritocracy-driven contests and not bald faced marketing events, which is not entirely accurate in all cases, let’s say.
> ...


Cool topic y'all are on here. Appreciate your contribution on this. 

I haven't read up on the corn history yet, but I will. Forgive my ignorance now, but if nothing is truly a hybrid (I have read a bit on the new classification system that ditches the indica/sativa/ruderalis classification and calls everything "afghanica"), then how would you describe a polyhybrid / heirloom to a new smoker who walks in a dispensary, let's say? 

Since there doesn't seem to be any "official" university backed information on cannabis, it seems everything changes every few years and it is a little frustrating keeping up with it. Can't wait until the federal laws change and we can finally learn everything (or at least more) about this plant.

----edit---- just read through it quickly. Very, very confusing about the cbd>thc or cbd>thc in relation to indica/sativa. It's almost like I have to re-learn everything lol. There has to be a better way to explain what's what to folks. 

For example, here's the summary of the article: "In summary, reconciling the vernacular and formal nomenclatures: “Sativa” is really _indica_, “Indica” is actually _afghanica_, and “Ruderalis” is usually _sativa_. All three are varieties of one species, _C. sativa_ L." 


-- At this point, it's seems best to start from scratch imo. Like how can you best describe this in as few of words as possible?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 7, 2020)

Welchie 7 days drying now into jars it goes. The high is night time smoke for most but I like that kinda high the narcotic type and it definitely has that. Overall eso killed it with this cross. Now onto some solfire, double tap, west side creeper, gelly biscuit and hood candyz.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 7, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Cool topic y'all are on here. Appreciate your contribution on this.
> 
> I haven't read up on the corn history yet, but I will. Forgive my ignorance now, but if nothing is truly a hybrid (I have read a bit on the new classification system that ditches the indica/sativa/ruderalis classification and calls everything "afghanica"), then how would you describe a polyhybrid / heirloom to a new smoker who walks in a dispensary, let's say?
> 
> ...


Everything I am aware of in the Cannabis genus falls under a single species: _Cannabis_ _sativa_

Hybrids exist in all sorts of life, including corn, and corn snakes! Corn snakes bred to king snakes to create “Jungle Corns” are hybrids. Breeding any cannabis plant to any other cannabis plant is not.

_Cannabis_ _sativa_ has a few ‘subspecies,’ also called ‘varieties,’ but the morphological keys we use to describe indica vs sativa are not necessarily supported by the actual genotype of the plat. There are genotypically ‘indica’ individuals that present as Cannabis sativa subsp sativa, and others that present as Cannabis subsp. indica and are more or less entirely sativa at the level of their genes. The terms indica and sativa are conventions and shorthands we use because we don’t actually know very much about the provenance of our plants.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 7, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Thanks, it's a great conversation. I guess time will tell and if you are correct then we will see a lot more in-line breeding, which would be a good thing either way, having more stable favorite strains isn't a bad thing, more stable and better strains would be kick ass. So hopefully we do see more work done to improve on our favorite strains. I do worry though that the actual real world result will be watered down lines rather than improvements. Maybe with truly huge numbers of plants to work with it won't be a problem.
> 
> It's funny, we used the term "genetic drift" for a long time when referring to clones not seeds, but I swear I was seeing the same thing with my seeds and until I brought in fresh genetics my line was in fact losing ground, at least compared with other breeders. That could have been my breeding mistakes but I really think my mistake was not getting new genetics in sooner so that I would have kept up with the breeders who were doing just that. Part of working the same line for as long as I did was neccessity but not all of it, even after I had new strains to play with I continued to work that line hoping to get it to where it could compete but it just never really did, not on it's own. The crosses I made though were better than ever and it just keeps getting better as I slowly add in more and more genetic variation.
> 
> ...


Most species have a recommended number of generations one can inbreed before needing to outross before resuming line breeding and I honestly don’t know that number for Cannabis, but I think it is probably fairly high. I honestly have no idea and plenty of time today to try finding out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2020)

You most definitely can hybridize 2 different types of cannabis together, it's called intraspecific hybridization.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Everything I am aware of in the Cannabis genus falls under a single species: _Cannabis_ _sativa_
> 
> Hybrids exist in all sorts of life, including corn, and corn snakes! Corn snakes bred to king snakes to create “Jungle Corns” are hybrids. Breeding any cannabis plant to any other cannabis plant is not.
> 
> _Cannabis_ _sativa_ has a few ‘subspecies,’ also called ‘varieties,’ but the morphological keys we use to describe indica vs sativa are not necessarily supported by the actual genotype of the plat. There are genotypically ‘indica’ individuals that present as Cannabis sativa subsp sativa, and others that present as Cannabis subsp. indica and are more or less entirely sativa at the level of their genes. The terms indica and sativa are conventions and shorthands we use because we don’t actually know very much about the provenance of our plants.


I see. The confusion will lie in ones' definition of hybrid. Technically, no cannabis crosses can be hybrids (edit - except for intraspecific hybridization in Bakersfield's post above? - ). But it seems hard wired in the cannabis world to look at traits as belonging to a species and the word is in the industry (and will be hard to get rid of). Maybe a new classification system not using the words sativa, indica, ruderalis and hybrid needs to be in order. Or maybe just trash the whole system and point to known genetics (from which breeder/seed bank etc.) and keep track of the filial generations from there?


IMO: without an "official" guide on cannabis it seems we'll be stuck in this twilight zone of trying to classify it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> I see. The confusion will lie in ones' definition of hybrid. Technically, no cannabis crosses can be hybrids (edit - except for intraspecific hybridization in Bakersfield's post above? - ). But it seems hard wired in the cannabis world to look at traits as belonging to a species and the word is in the industry (and will be hard to get rid of). Maybe a new classification system not using the words sativa, indica, ruderalis and hybrid needs to be in order. Or maybe just trash the whole system and point to known genetics (from which breeder/seed bank etc.) and keep track of the filial generations from there?
> 
> 
> IMO: without an "official" guide on cannabis it seems we'll be stuck in this twilight zone of trying to classify it.


It's the same with most plants including corn.
There was wild corn and through intraspecific hybridization we've ended up with the varieties we have today.
Hybrids between 2 species within the same genus, Interspecific hybridization, are very often sterile, like the mule, a horse and donkey combo.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2020)

This is a great resource for lineage:















SeedFinder - Cannabis Strain Search


Search & Find @ SeedFinder.eu - Here you have some options for finding the right strain.




en.seedfinder.eu





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2020)

They use the old Sativa/Indica nomenclature, which we have used for almost a hundred years. It may not be scientifically accurate, however, it does give us a common language for communicating traits.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 7, 2020)

Good read 

there’s a big thread on this at the mag and it talks about it from like the 1600s and sativa.. it’s a lot to follow so u have to re read and get a understanding

The plants believed to be pure indica are usually grown in places sativas can’t survive .. but I think it’s saying there were once sativa that acclimated to the region thru hybrids and natural selection.. this stuff is above me so I’m trying to follow myself


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> They use the old Sativa/Indica nomenclature, which we have used for almost a hundred years. It may not be scientifically accurate, however, it does give us a common language for communicating traits.


This is it right here . It’s like saying strain instead of cultivar it varietal, or pistils and calyxs instead of stigmas and bracts. There is often terms that don’t get fully used correctly but aren’t incorrect in such a way it really matters in the big picture.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 7, 2020)

Well I was going to sex these double taps but they look like they are telling me to fuck my self and letting their nuts hang.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's the same with most plants including corn.
> There was wild corn and through intraspecific hybridization we've ended up with the varieties we have today.
> Hybrids between 2 species within the same genus, Interspecific hybridization, are very often sterile, like the mule, a horse and donkey combo.


The interesting thing about intraspecific hybrids to me is the amount of DNA variance between subspecies.

Some of what are currently defined as subspecies’ have large differences in DNA, closer to species level standards. Other subspecies are almost indistinguishable from each other in DNA barcode analyses. The Cannabis subsp. delta is on the small side, for what it is worth.

The other problem is that nobody can reliably point to a plant that looks for all the world to be indica and say that the genotype will agree. We are line breeding mostly for, and using, chemotype and morphology.

I feel like the word “hybrid” is often meant, and/or understood, as a pejorative in our hobby and it bugs me.

I fucking love you nerds. What @Mohican said about a common language is true, and day to day I don’t bring this shit up, but y’all are a good crowd.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 7, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> This is it right here . It’s like saying strain instead of cultivar it varietal, or pistils and calyxs instead of stigmas and bracts. There is often terms that don’t get fully used correctly but aren’t incorrect in such a way it really matters in the big picture.


Fight me about pistils and stigma any day, lol, I think it matters more than indica vs sativa, lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 7, 2020)

Mohican said:


> They use the old Sativa/Indica nomenclature, which we have used for almost a hundred years. It may not be scientifically accurate, however, it does give us a common language for communicating traits.


And that seedfinder site is probably the best provenance data we have in the game today, I agree. Hard to use, not hard science, but it is something! You grow pot with the seed data you have, not the seed data you want.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Honey sundae week 6. Vegged maybe a week. Zero stretch. And shes taking heavy feeding cause the fire n desire is a hungry beast.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Fire n desire week 6.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The interesting thing about intraspecific hybrids to me is the amount of DNA variance between subspecies.
> 
> Some of what are currently defined as subspecies’ have large differences in DNA, closer to species level standards. Other subspecies are almost indistinguishable from each other in DNA barcode analyses. The Cannabis subsp. delta is on the small side, for what it is worth.
> 
> ...


I enjoy talking about anything to do with growing and I'm not afraid to learn anything from anyone, knowledge is power. What I know is a lot from experience but so is a lot of the bro lore out there. A lot of guys like me grew in a vacuum for years and that's not a great way to learn anything. And although the better breeders that I've been around are as meticulous as they can be, it's still very limiting. And when I push back at anything anyone says just take it as a challenge to prove me wrong and as a challenge to dig deeper and learn more too. 

I've got Super Thick skin and don't take offense from someone who's just trying to teach me something. I hope nobody here takes offense at anything I say when I pop in with my advice and of course if I say something wrong feel free to correct me so that people here have the straight dope. (lol)


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 7, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Fight me about pistils and stigma any day, lol, I think it matters more than indica vs sativa, lol


Actually I try my best to always say stigma and bracts. However it doesn’t matter when speaking to other weed growers because the proper biological terms rarely get used by the masses. Just like indica and sativa.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jun 8, 2020)

I wanna thank everyone involved in this thread for doing what ya'll do, and the putting the work/time in to share your info with all us LURKERS. Every time I feel like I'm really "doing something" in my garden, I can take a quick stroll through here and realize ya'll BEEN doing it for a loooong time. Here's my first ever chuck of AK47 x Vanilla Gorilla at 7 weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Well I was going to sex these double taps but they look like they are telling me to fuck my self and letting their nuts hang.
> View attachment 4588882


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 8, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> I wanna thank everyone involved in this thread for doing what ya'll do, and the putting the work/time in to share your info with all us LURKERS. Every time I feel like I'm really "doing something" in my garden, I can take a quick stroll through here and realize ya'll BEEN doing it for a loooong time. Here's my first ever chuck of AK47 x Vanilla Gorilla at 7 weeks.
> View attachment 4589586


Looks great! What kind of smells are you getting?


----------



## Mim Towls (Jun 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Looks great! What kind of smells are you getting?


 It went from Black Licorice into berries and rotten teeth. Momma brought the berries but idk where the hell the dead tooth terps came from. It's kinda gross and I hope it is fun to smoke... lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

I had a Mulanje x Mozambique that smelled like Bubblicious bubblegum on the plant and smelled like cat piss in the drying rack. Later, cured in the jar, it smelled like pineapple and black pepper.

@Michael Huntherz - have you seen this:











Search the Phylos Galaxy


Search the largest evolutionary map of cannabis with genetic insights for thousands of varieties from over 80 countries.




phylos.bio





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had a Mulanje x Mozambique that smelled like Bubblicious bubblegum on the plant and smelled like cat piss in the drying rack. Later, cured in the jar, it smelled like pineapple and black pepper.
> 
> @Michael Huntherz - have you seen this:
> 
> ...


This was very interesting in the beginning.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

???


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> ???











High Drama: A Cannabis Biotech Company Roils Small Growers


Technology is set to revolutionize cannabis, but longtime players say they’ll get snuffed.




www.wired.com


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2020)

Holy shit! You can grow plants from stems. Ever heard of stem cells?

That is so wrong. I need to get in touch with the cannabis professor at UCI and see whether we could start our own DNA database, protected from Bayer.

We need a reliable way to know what strains we are breeding. Stoners tales are not always the best resource. Although sometimes they are very good.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Phylos are shitty! I don’t know what the shtick would be to make it financially viable but there’s definitely a need for such a thing.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Phylos are shitty! I don’t know what the shtick would be to make it financially viable but there’s definitely a need for such a thing.


Damn I missed some good convo. The problem with phylos is they're in bed with Monsanto, or owned by one of their sister companies anyway. They're literally trying to patent and steal our cultivars from the safety of Canada.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

I know, it’s bullshit!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2020)

There are enough of us on RIU, FB, and IG to pool our resources and start our own Massively Owned NOT For Sale Database.
I wonder who owns Seedfinder? They may also be interested in adding a database to their existing system.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 9, 2020)

Dynoberry bites has a crazy fruity pebbles smell and taste just like it on the inhale, it’s a nice mellow high.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> There are enough of us on RIU, FB, and IG to pool our resources and start our own Massively Owned NOT For Sale Database.
> I wonder who owns Seedfinder? They may also be interested in adding a database to their existing system.


That’s the easy part, it’s the genetic tests that add up. Plus it would have to start over as I would be completely shocked if phylos shared.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2020)

The DNA machines are amazing these days. I could also just make agar blocks with wells in them and electrophorese the DNA segments myself.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2020)

Check out this Journal article about Korean cultivar DNA.









DNA Markers to Discriminate Cannabis sativa L. ‘Cheungsam’ with Low Tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) Content from Other South Korea Cultivars Based on the Nucleotide Sequences of Tetrahydrocannabinolic Acid Synthase and Putative 3-Ketoacyl-CoA Synthase Genes


<i>Cannabis sativa</i> L. has been utilized for a long time as a traditional herbal medicine in Korea. Dry fruits, achenes, each containing a single seed of <i>Cannabis</i>, are currently prescribed as <i>Ma In</i> (Cannabis Semen), a laxative. As each achene is enclosed by a bract, in which...




www.hindawi.com





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

We should start a business! Like I said, there’s got to be way to make it self sustaining. I have a degree in information systems and programming! I teach math and engineering right now.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 9, 2020)

I picture it linking through to a user forum that could serve as testimonials of expertise giving growth characteristics based on personal experiences. Seed finder sort of does something like that but not quite.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2020)

With pictures of the seeds, seedlings, and mature flowering male and female plants.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> There are enough of us on RIU, FB, and IG to pool our resources and start our own Massively Owned NOT For Sale Database.
> I wonder who owns Seedfinder? They may also be interested in adding a database to their existing system.


No kidding, some people that are actually into this stuff could make a legit database.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s the easy part, it’s the genetic tests that add up. Plus it would have to start over as I would be completely shocked if phylos shared.


Peeps that are shady ain't doin anyone favors lol


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> The DNA machines are amazing these days. I could also just make agar blocks with wells in them and electrophorese the DNA segments myself.
> 
> View attachment 4590516


That's beyond my small brain. So we're sending samples to you, dm your addy lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm too stupid to be involved in a startup, so I'd just go check out https://www.medicinalgenomics.com/
I watched him and Matt Riot talk extensively about Phylos a while back.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jun 10, 2020)

....meanwhile my homies can't keep a cut bug free or alive beyond a year, so I'd love to have a trustworthy place to store the gems. I don't really want to get into tissue culture or any of that stuff, but hate to keep losing phenos.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 10, 2020)

Good backup is hard to find.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 10, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm too stupid to be involved in a startup, so I'd just go check out https://www.medicinalgenomics.com/
> I watched him and Matt Riot talk extensively about Phylos a while back.


I watched that, also Adam Dunn has had long time interaction with them.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> ....meanwhile my homies can't keep a cut bug free or alive beyond a year, so I'd love to have a trustworthy place to store the gems. I don't really want to get into tissue culture or any of that stuff, but hate to keep losing phenos.


A "tissue cultivar bank" that provides all of what has been discussed in the last few pages.

Yes I'd like to withdraw Tc(87) & Tc(14) 

I'd be down for this for sure.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> A "tissue cultivar bank" that provides all of what has been discussed in the last few pages.
> 
> Yes I'd like to withdraw Tc(87) & Tc(14)
> 
> I'd be down for this for sure.


That's the way to be. Been thinking about getting a flow hood and learning tc, but I have not committed to it lol


----------



## twistedwords (Jun 10, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> It went from Black Licorice into berries and rotten teeth. Momma brought the berries but idk where the hell the dead tooth terps came from. It's kinda gross and I hope it is fun to smoke... lol.



brush your teeth as that is what you are smelling.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

You can set up a temporary hood with plastic pretty easily. A small "clean box" with gloves will be fine.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2020)

I am not sure how much it would cost to set up some liquid N cryo-storage.

@Bakersfield - That site is awesome. The gene chart is interesting. Not very intuitive. The info is really cool. I found out that Blue Dream is related to Maui Wowie. No wonder the MW bred so well with REBAR. They are related!

$800 for a test is a little high but is probably worth it if you are an industrial grower. Subcool was getting his plants tested for sex.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> You can set up a temporary hood with plastic pretty easily. A small "clean box" with gloves will be fine.


I built a SAB with a UVC light for myco stuff, really kinda sorta tryin to talk myself into a proper hood, or more like trying to talk the wife into it lol


----------



## nc208 (Jun 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> A "tissue cultivar bank" that provides all of what has been discussed in the last few pages.
> 
> Yes I'd like to withdraw Tc(87) & Tc(14)
> 
> I'd be down for this for sure.


I'd say Phinest is working pretty hard to get there. They keep adding to their inventory, would be great if they made all that knowledge available to the public.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 10, 2020)

genuity said:


> A "tissue cultivar bank" that provides all of what has been discussed in the last few pages.
> 
> Yes I'd like to withdraw Tc(87) & Tc(14)
> 
> I'd be down for this for sure.


pretty sure Phinest TC lab is doing this on scale. Take your cuts in and you can get back cultured clones on volume and on a cycle.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2020)

Last time I spoke with @SCJedi , he was working on starting up a business doing 
Tissue Culture and all that durka durka.


----------



## klx (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey @genuity check out this Demo pheno, its winter here temps are cool and has been on plain water for a few days but its leaves are curly wurly and it's a foxy lady for sure. Just started spitting a shit load of new stigmapistils on day 62. Rock hard golf ball nuggs from top to bottom. An outlier for sure.




For every self indulgent, vanity project you need at least 1 cash cropper I reckon. Sweet Black Angel x LA Affie day 51 in a 1 litre pot


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I had a Mulanje x Mozambique that smelled like Bubblicious bubblegum on the plant and smelled like cat piss in the drying rack. Later, cured in the jar, it smelled like pineapple and black pepper.
> 
> @Michael Huntherz - have you seen this:
> 
> ...


No I have not. That’s neat, I love data visualization like that, I am repurposing some code from it, for sure. I have a MySQL database of almost 10,000 strains, and about 1,000 breeders myself, I need to build a front-end something like this for it.

Wow, you guys have been talking some serious game, I like it. Maybe there should be a collaboration meeting about a open-data driven organization “for all the right reasons” as in, not to get rich, but to fight the power.

Speaking of learning new things...

I got to learn about Powdery Mildew the hard way.

I live in a fairly arid spot, and it has been unusually wet and cool for long periods this spring. I have never seen PM or Downy Mildew in my yard, not a bit. We have lots of trees and roses, and this year my roses are getting PM, and the birch tree has some Downy on it. I wasn’t spraying it proactively enough outside and it drifted indoors into the flower tent at just about the same time I had a medical event with my spine that kept me off my feet and mostly talking shit here for about five days, when I wasn’t screaming in agony. Got my ass handed to me on several counts. I could have lost my whole crop, had to pull early to save any of it. Live and learn is not just some bullshit, it’s the whole game.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No I have not. That’s neat, I love data visualization like that, repurposing some code from it, for sure. I have a MySQL database of almost 10,000 strains, and almost 1,000 breeders myself, I need to build a front-end something like this for it.
> 
> Wow, you guys have been talking some serious game, I like it. Maybe there should be a collaboration meeting about a open-data driven organization “for all the right reasons” as in, not to get rich, but to fight the power.
> 
> ...


Talk about another level! Sql to keep your breeder data....lol that's on another level. I thought my excel document was big but damn. Data scientist in the house  

1000 breeders? That's a big number. All over the world no doubt. How are you finding all those guys?

To keep it Chucker's Paradise -- just about to run a pack of the Honey Sundae. Looking forward to running these after seeing Lubdabugs (sp?) posts.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Talk about another level! Sql to keep your breeder data....lol that's on another level. I thought my excel document was big but damn. Data scientist in the house
> 
> 1000 breeders? That's a big number. All over the world no doubt. How are you finding all those guys?
> 
> To keep it Chucker's Paradise -- just about to run a pack of the Honey Sundae. Looking forward to running these after seeing Lubdabugs (sp?) posts.


I scraped 579 of them from places around the web and added another couple hundred by hand.

It is not great data, but it isn’t too shabby. I am a data pseudoscientist, haha, I am adequately familiar with data structures and a few persistence systems to be of some use. Pretty good with programming for the web and cloud-native architecture, though.

Chuckers’ Spandex Cougar testers headed to the big circus tent to veg @24/0 for a while.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I scraped 579 of them from places around the web and added another couple hundred by hand.


Pretty awesome amount of data there! Are you making any of that public? Would be cool if you could tie this in with the eu seedfinder database. Did you scrape from their site?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Pretty awesome amount of data there! Are you making any of that public? Would be cool if you could tie this in with the eu seedfinder database. Did you scrape from their site?


No I have not, yet. I intend to make an entirely open source grow tracking app, been working on it off and on for years, hoped to make more progress this spring, but financially surviving the pandemic has been a full time job for us...sigh


----------



## kroc (Jun 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Live and learn is not just some bullshit, it’s the whole game.


shieet youre right about that, hope your back heals up okay!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

kroc said:


> shieet youre right about that, hope your back heals up okay!


It is a 20 year old injury that causes trouble occasionally, thank you for the compassion. There are a whole bunch of folks (getting assaulted by dickhead cops) who need it more than me right now, but the cool thing is; being kind is free!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

I will make a web view for my strain db today and get it online, will try to post a link by tomorrow morning


----------



## THT (Jun 11, 2020)

@Michael Huntherz - any luck with the LBS X Sour Strawberries? I ended up with a very nice LBS expression, great yielder, few more weeks to go


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

THT said:


> @Michael Huntherz - any luck with the LBS X Sour Strawberries? I ended up with a very nice LBS expression, great yielder, few more weeks to go
> View attachment 4592116


That just looks delicious! 

I haven’t run her yet, but the structure and stem rub fragrances have me excited to get her cloned out ASAP, she’s ready.


So many strains, so little wattage.


----------



## THT (Jun 11, 2020)

Also figured id share my tent full of Tangie X Uptown Brown - been referring to it as Uptown orange but in reality there's not a lick of uptown showing in any of these five. Good thing tangie is such a stellar strain.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2020)

@Michael Huntherz - Do you have Mallbery in your breeder's list? The Holy Smoke Malawi and Mulanje were supposedly from him through a son in law or something close. I have a list that I started in 2012. It is now a big book with all of my notes and stories from the webverse. My favorites are the 420 tale and the Chemdog tale. OG Kush is also a good one.

Can I help with the database? I can write the user guide.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Michael Huntherz - Do you have Mallbery in your breeder's list? The Holy Smoke Malawi and Mulanje were supposedly from him through a son in law or something close. I have a list that I started in 2012. It is now a big book with all of my notes and stories from the webverse. My favorites are the 420 tale and the Chemdog tale. OG Kush is also a good one.
> 
> Can I help with the database? I can write the user guide.


Just queried database, including a few possible spelling variations and did not find it. Oh my, yes please. 

Let’s do something cool. Let me get my shit in gear, will send you my email and github account and stuff, that goes for anyone who wants to consider contributing to an open source project for canna genetics/progeny tracking.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 11, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle, I left her in the solo cup 2 long but both seeds I popped are girls, going to flower them in a couple weeks, stem rub has a nice funk. Thanks once again!


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 11, 2020)

PosenXPupil Dog getting ready, just about there, started the flush. I was curious how they would do using an old school tech. Anyone recognize what I did? Kind of hard to tell from the picture but each of those tops are multiples, these would normally be Cone shaped buds as opposed to these baseball sized and shaped buds. Some strains love it when you do this others hate it.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 12, 2020)

18six50 said:


> PosenXPupil Dog getting ready, just about there, started the flush. I was curious how they would do using an old school tech. Anyone recognize what I did? Kind of hard to tell from the picture but each of those tops are multiples, these would normally be Cone shaped buds as opposed to these baseball sized and shaped buds. Some strains love it when you do this others hate it.
> View attachment 4592709View attachment 4592710


Did you pinch the tops?


----------



## THT (Jun 12, 2020)

18six50 said:


> Anyone recognize what I did?


the old Fimming it looks like


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 12, 2020)

THT said:


> the old Fimming it looks like


Yep, but with a twist. These seeds were started on 12/12 and topped as soon as I can tell sex, then flipped to 24 for just long enough to get them growing good again, about a week usually. If you give them two weeks or more of 24/24 you just get two tops of course. It's a good way to get shorter stouter plants. The trick was good for back in the day because you could start your next crop in your flowering room or flowering closet usually. Just start them a month or so before you will harvest. It was great for growing in tighter spaces. Once you harvested your main crop, you took these out of the smaller pots, put them into the big pots that your finished plants were in and flipped the lights to 24 for a week and off you went. Timing is tough though and not all plants like it.

I was really just playing around right now testing some of the different seeds I created. I'm also helping a friend with his outdoor, "helping" means pretty much doing it all, LOL. He's got a great spot all fenced and ready to go again, I had him start seeds a couple months back and we put them in the ground around memorial day. Four of the 12 are this cross and the other 8 are my Posen strain. 12 big ones are a lot of work, but it's fun too and having them belong to him frees me up to work on a bit of breeding and testing. I always have a few new crosses going outdoors but I test them indoors before, just in case.

This fall I'll have pics of this same strain to compare outdoor's vs indoors.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Jun 12, 2020)

This is a chuck I made last year peanut butter breath male to a SJG sour d x animal cookies bx2
Cured amazing gonna look for something more sour tasting but she’s pretty and still dank as hell


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2020)

Hunting "Floozy" set 2

185 seeds left to pheno/geno/cultivar/ hunt

I better try out one of them tissue culture kits,cause it's no way in hell ima be able to keep all of them in rotation.


----------



## klx (Jun 13, 2020)

Snip snip snip Demo day 64. Phone ran out of batteries this just a few phenos but you get the idea. Hard to pick winners cant wait for the taste tests.


----------



## genuity (Jun 13, 2020)

klx said:


> Snip snip snip Demo day 64. Phone ran out of batteries this just a few phenos but you get the idea. Hard to pick winners cant wait for the taste tests.
> 
> View attachment 4593905View attachment 4593904View attachment 4593903View attachment 4593902View attachment 4593901


----------



## klx (Jun 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4594385


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jun 13, 2020)

THT said:


> Also figured id share my tent full of Tangie X Uptown Brown - been referring to it as Uptown orange but in reality there's not a lick of uptown showing in any of these five. Good thing tangie is such a stellar strain.
> View attachment 4592314View attachment 4592316


Anything x haze = haze that shit it dominant 

looks like tangie added frost and structure and weight good shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2020)

Grape stomper / blackberry kush by @Bobby schmeckle 


Side chick by @genuity


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 14, 2020)

Good stuff above! 
Who else keeps there side chick in the woods? 
She was unruly and and had too kick out. 
It's in a 3 gal pot in coco sitting in constant spring water coming out the side of bank going under pot going too creek. I feed her my run off from indoor maybe once a week. 
It was a week in flower so its revegging. Its 4 ft tall now
Sad part is there's ditch weed that grows everywhere around here and I mean everywhere. So she will be full of seeds so gonna make bubble hash with it.
There's a pic of the ditch. Up and down every river bank In the region.


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2020)

I keep my Sidechicks in the greenhouse. Got 2 phenos pushing 6 feet just started dropping them should be done mid September. Hope my sidechicks look nearly as nice as @Chunky Stool s !!Also have @BobBitchen s chicken dinner and cherry pie breath from @genuity as well. All of them are easy to grow and vigorous. Will keep posting as flowering gets going


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2020)

Cherry limeade 

Street weed.


----------



## GODWORK (Jun 14, 2020)

Too much info here...im in overload.
1. The IBL convo...insane.

Side Note: reggie and mid have held the same odor profile for YEARS!? Why?? How??
There is a strain of local smoke call "Korn" here...it has a key odor when smoked. Kinda like the mythical pineapple express...dude finds it on the ground & gets all pissed. Lol. Its regional...smh. i never get enough of this plant


----------



## Joedank (Jun 14, 2020)

genuity said:


> Cherry limeade
> View attachment 4595380
> Street weed.


I used to grow a cherry lime ak47 that was so good . Got any background on that sack of weed?


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I used to grow a cherry lime ak47 that was so good . Got any background on that sack of weed?


That sounds nice,I ran cherry AK x jo that was outstanding. 
No background on this bag.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 15, 2020)

Mohican said:


> You can set up a temporary hood with plastic pretty easily. A small "clean box" with gloves will be fine.


Not quite true but close. Bill Graham has LOTS of videos of him doing TC inside a tote flipped on its side but never discusses how much contamination he gets. The key is that he teaches people. Do yourself a favor, especially if you are already doing myco and buy or construct a flowhood.



Bakersfield said:


> Last time I spoke with @SCJedi , he was working on starting up a business doing
> Tissue Culture and all that durka durka.


Now this is true. Pot is a shady game made up mostly of friends, cronies and enemies. I have recently found out that those guys waving all that money were not my friends so I am building my own printing press.



Mohican said:


> I am not sure how much it would cost to set up some liquid N cryo-storage.
> 
> @Bakersfield - That site is awesome. The gene chart is interesting. Not very intuitive. The info is really cool. I found out that Blue Dream is related to Maui Wowie. No wonder the MW bred so well with REBAR. They are related!
> 
> $800 for a test is a little high but is probably worth it if you are an industrial grower. Subcool was getting his plants tested for sex.


Synthetic seeds maybe but not cryo, although I have yet to see any research on it. Synthetic seeds are not hard to do and the published protocols are out there.

Oh for the love of Jah, please, please, please DO NOT send anything to Mowgli Holmes! It was a very unique idea for a long time and everyone was on board. That is when they stole everyone genetics and started a tissue culture and breeding company called Conception Nurseries!

Walk away from the light!


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2020)

Wedding cake(BC) about to take a face full of Floozy(Wedding cake bx1 x Swayze)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 15, 2020)

tent full of blackberry cakes. Really liking the structure on a few. Day 43. Yes that’s a kiddie pool I’m growing in.  smells so far are really tough to describe. Kinda of a tart, earthy toaster strudel.
The selected black cake male hit: biscotti chunks, grape pie, birthday cake, special occasion, wedding cake and Las Vegas triangle kush.
bout to flower some grape MAC, watermelon gushers, gelatti bx and gellonati, triangle kush S1, nightmare cookies for some mamas. Everyone’s stuff looking killer in here!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4596452View attachment 4596453
> tent full of blackberry cakes. Really liking the structure on a few. Day 43. Yes that’s a kiddie pool I’m growing in.  smells so far are really tough to describe. Kinda of a tart, earthy toaster strudel.
> The selected black cake male hit: biscotti chunks, grape pie, birthday cake, special occasion, wedding cake and Las Vegas triangle kush.
> bout to run some grape MAC, watermelon gushers, gelatti bx and gellonati, triangle kush S1, nightmare cookies for some mamas. Everyone’s stuff looking killer in here!


Are you going to make another whitesnake cross? 
The one I'm growing indoors looks killer! (pic later)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4596452View attachment 4596453
> tent full of blackberry cakes. Really liking the structure on a few. Day 43. Yes that’s a kiddie pool I’m growing in.  smells so far are really tough to describe. Kinda of a tart, earthy toaster strudel.
> The selected black cake male hit: biscotti chunks, grape pie, birthday cake, special occasion, wedding cake and Las Vegas triangle kush.
> bout to run some grape MAC, watermelon gushers, gelatti bx and gellonati, triangle kush S1, nightmare cookies for some mamas. Everyone’s stuff looking killer in here!


Banging bro!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you going to make another whitesnake cross?
> The one I'm growing indoors looks killer! (pic later)


I let her go but have lots more of those seeds


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2020)

Agent Orange Female and Male plus some Shoreline ladies hanging out in the North Garden.

6/1:




6/15:


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Gonna be huge like usual my friend!


----------



## numberfour (Jun 16, 2020)

@genuity mind if I use a little Demo pollen for a few chucks?


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2020)

numberfour said:


> @genuity mind if I use a little Demo pollen for a few chucks?
> View attachment 4596926


Get yo Chuck on...


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 16, 2020)

Honey Sundae, I grabbed shots of two phenos. They are starting to showing some early frost.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2020)

Black dog x lvtk, grown by a buddy in a galaxy far far away.

Lvtk bumped up potency a notch but HSO black dog has some great blackberry terps if you find the right one.

Right now the pheno of the b dog x lvtk I found is my favorite smoke, dead on blackberry sherbert out the vape and gets you dummy head high with a little body buzz.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Black dog x lvtk, grown by a buddy in a galaxy far far away.
> View attachment 4598191
> Lvtk bumped up potency a notch but HSO black dog has some great blackberry terps if you find the right one.
> 
> ...


i don't always get high descriptions but i get this one.


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2020)

Gushers (connected)

Flower time 

Runtz

Booming 

Ready to slap her with some Floozy.....yuuuuppppp


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 17, 2020)

Is runts x floozy = midget sex


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Is runts x floozy = midget sex


Ohh... me like it..
Off to get that made now..

Maybe some art work?


----------



## klx (Jun 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> Ohh... me like it..
> Off to get that made now..
> 
> Maybe some art work?


This work?


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 18, 2020)

Blueberry/pineapple pheno of golden tiger has about 3 weeks left before harvest, doused with pink Plushberry pollen.



Golden Tiger "rotting meat" pheno. Pollinated with the same male, much more finicky.



This is my favorite phenotype of 40+ Golden Tiger plants, and still the best effect of any cannabis I've had the pleasure of smoking. it's Malawi dominant, has a oats/honey smell when fully cured, high lasts 3+ hrs and I run out of this stuff before I ever build a tolerance to it. I plan to pollinate this with the f1/polyhybrid I'm making using the Blueberry/pineapple phenotype and just keep back crossing to this mom, she takes 105+ days of flower to finish. About week 3-4 currently in flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2020)

Have any of you folks grown out the gelato 33 or 47. I got the 2 from purple city genetics and have to say at week 3 of flower I'm not impressed. Same for their fire og cut.

I did fudge them up a little because I vegged them in soil but transplanted them in coco. Should have let them veg a week or more after the transplant but said fuck it and tossed them in flower after a couple days.

They're all praying, leaves up, but they didnt like the flip with no new root growth, lol.

Even with the hiccup they should still be smelling better, not digging the smells. Kind of like the haze from blue dream with a citronella type funk. Not what I was expecting.

I'll get pics up later but so far they're all destined for the trash can if they dont do something dramatic smell wise.

All I know is terp wise I've had much better this early, we shall see how they turn out.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Black dog x lvtk, grown by a buddy in a galaxy far far away.
> View attachment 4598191
> Lvtk bumped up potency a notch but HSO black dog has some great blackberry terps if you find the right one.
> 
> ...


Fucking iced out notso


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you folks grown out the gelato 33 or 47. I got the 2 from purple city genetics and have to say at week 3 of flower I'm not impressed. Same for their fire og cut.
> 
> I did fudge them up a little because I vegged them in soil but transplanted them in coco. Should have let them veg a week or more after the transplant but said fuck it and tossed them in flower after a couple days.
> 
> ...


DUDDING my friend aka Viroid


----------



## macsnax (Jun 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you folks grown out the gelato 33 or 47. I got the 2 from purple city genetics and have to say at week 3 of flower I'm not impressed. Same for their fire og cut.
> 
> I did fudge them up a little because I vegged them in soil but transplanted them in coco. Should have let them veg a week or more after the transplant but said fuck it and tossed them in flower after a couple days.
> 
> ...


Run em to the end bud. Idk how many cookie cuts I've ran that constantly evolve terp wise and then get better with a cure. I've only ran #41, but I've heard good stuff about all the phenos. Kinda crazy how these cuts perform from environment to environment too. I've seen 41 super terpy on my end and a guy I gave her to had her frosted tf out lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> DUDDING my friend aka Viroid


I'm worried about that but in veg they looked 100%. 

Their underwhelming performance is due to my hasty transplant but I'm keeping a stern eye on them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Run em to the end bud. Idk how many cookie cuts I've ran that constantly evolve terp wise and then get better with a cure. I've only ran #41, but I've heard good stuff about all the phenos. Kinda crazy how these cuts perform from environment to environment too. I've seen 41 super terpy on my end and a guy I have her to had her frosted tf out lol.


I'll let them go till the full run, just meant the clones might not make a 2nd appearance.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 18, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> DUDDING my friend aka Viroid


Yikes I hope not


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 18, 2020)

I wouldn’t think so, dudding is actually kind of rare and you can see it in the plant they don’t grow worth a shit anymore I mean like total bunk bullshit. Personally I think gelato smells kind of funny anyway compared to the way that it taste! Both those cuts have that hot vomit backend.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I wouldn’t think so, dudding is actually kind of rare and you can see it in the plant they don’t grow worth a shit anymore I mean like total bunk bullshit. Personally I think gelato smells kind of funny anyway compared to the way that it taste! Both those cuts have that hot vomit backend.


For sure it's obvious, I threw everything I my book at my duds to no avail lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2020)

Flashback Friday


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I wouldn’t think so, dudding is actually kind of rare and you can see it in the plant they don’t grow worth a shit anymore I mean like total bunk bullshit. Personally I think gelato smells kind of funny anyway compared to the way that it taste! Both those cuts have that hot vomit backend.


Yeah I doubt its dudding, I just didnt give them enough time to root up.

But the smells are definitely weird. 33 smelling like fruity grandma perfume last night. 

Hopefully it taste better for sure!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2020)

Putting phresh crosses from my GMT dad together to start sending out testers... Gmt = Tahoe x master kush bx Tahoe > f3 > ox chemdd > f3

Crosses are:
Wedding Cake x GMT
Fire OG x GMT
Larry OG x GMT
GG4 x GMT 
GSC(thin mint) x GMT 
FL OG x GMT
GMT F5
Tahoe x GMT 

Random other cross: Krumpets F2 x PCK IBL


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 19, 2020)

Week 8 fire n desire 
Hlg 260w rspec, 3 gal pot with canna line and lil extras here n there.


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 19, 2020)

macsnax said:


> For sure it's obvious, I threw everything I my book at my duds to no avail lol


Hmmmmmmm......
@Bodean I am rethinking my experience with the CnC f3s perhaps based on your experience I will give them another shot.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have any of you folks grown out the gelato 33 or 47. I got the 2 from purple city genetics and have to say at week 3 of flower I'm not impressed. Same for their fire og cut.
> 
> I did fudge them up a little because I vegged them in soil but transplanted them in coco. Should have let them veg a week or more after the transplant but said fuck it and tossed them in flower after a couple days.
> 
> ...



I honestly have yet to see anything incredible come out of PCG. I grew out their purple fig and thc bomb. Meh.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 19, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I honestly have yet to see anything incredible come out of PCG. I grew out their purple fig and thc bomb. Meh.


I'm thinking the same. This fire og is not good, lol. It's only 3 weeks or so in but my lvtk is better. Hopefully the gelatos taste good.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm thinking the same. This fire og is not good, lol. It's only 3 weeks or so in but my lvtk is better. Hopefully the gelatos taste good.


They drop clones all over the bay area so there is access. I might be willing to try something again but only after being vouched for.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jun 20, 2020)

I finally got a camera nothing to special ha ha anyways I am still doing the cover crop worms and lady bugs nematodes in the soil all I do is add water I have a few strains running. This is a quick run so I can get a little harvest then I will throw in this stud once the tops are harvested let the bottoms get seeded with the male below the Dirty 30 from exotic genetics = GMO x Cookies 'n' Cream F2 I also will be popping a few more beans. Since I didn't have a camera before to document anything I will be popping the Banana cake x Floozy and the BBK x GS (x) BBk or Wedding Cake f2.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 21, 2020)

Fuck you clone dome.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Fathers Day everyone!


genuity said:


> Flashback Friday


Love the kicks. I am more drawn to them then the bag of devils lettuce....


----------



## macsnax (Jun 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4599560
> Flashback Friday


I like the name, that's pretty cool


----------



## macsnax (Jun 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Fuck you clone dome.
> View attachment 4601772


I agree, it's getting warm enough that it's not needed


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father's Day All!


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 21, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day!!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 22, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Happy Father’s Day!!


You too buddy


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

It may be late but I’d like to share a happy Father’s Day with everybody!


----------



## klx (Jun 22, 2020)

A phew phenos of Sweet Black Angel (SSH x Black Domina) x LA Affie (reversed) at 9 weeks:


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2020)

I think a moose stepped on a few of these...


In 12/12 now


Took the tops off these Floozy to sex


Looking for something like the first one I ran.. that was pure gas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Looking for something like the first one I ran.. that was pure gas.


Did you ever name GMO x Swayze? I've got a couple of shirleys hit with Fiona's Crack - will be name storming soon.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lesbo Crack Ho! lol 
I should charge! lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you ever name GMO x Swayze? I've got a couple of shirleys hit with Fiona's Crack - will be name storming soon.


I have a couple packs of those, wtf is swayze?


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you ever name GMO x Swayze? I've got a couple of shirleys hit with Fiona's Crack - will be name storming soon.


Na


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I will try a lower level of pollination in the future.
The intended target-(single cola)

"Collateral damage" - bush


Same cross Air Trigger (red headed stranger x CnC) x DCPf2 (genuity) pollinated 5/11-5/17 harvested 6/16-6/18. The more mature seeds (less pollinated plant) was harvested on the 16th target plant on the 18th. Much higher percentage of mature seeds in less pollinated plant. HMU if you want some.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Na


Roadhouse cookies?


----------



## SSGrower (Jun 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Roadhouse cookies?


^^^^Is that for me?

I think I will take it anyway.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 23, 2020)

Grape stomper / blackberry kush 
By @Bobby schmeckle 
#BADFISH


----------



## spek9 (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Grape stomper / blackberry kush
> By @Bobby schmeckle
> #BADFISH
> View attachment 4603846


I've got a bunch of these currently in week two of 12/12 after a rather short veg. Just the photographs alone that I've seen was enough for me to do a seed run for preservation before even trying to grow it out.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Grape stomper / blackberry kush
> By @Bobby schmeckle
> #BADFISH
> View attachment 4603846


That's looking frosty my friend! Nice work.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jelly dream (jelly pie x blue dream) 3 weeks into flower


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2020)

That looks like it will be fire!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That looks like it will be fire!


I think so too (cant wait to try it)
I think I may be on to something with this. A indoor friend is growing it out for me (since he is indoor and im outdoor) he wrote me yesterday and said almost all of the fan leaves have some sort of frost and he said he was blown away at the consistency of the phenos. 
I will update with photos as they get bigger. I'm so excited!


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2020)

Some Floozy
Some Gushers
Some wedding cake
Some cereal milk 
Some mt trop cookies


2 1000watt De & 1 315lec 
Coco loco 3gal pots
Tiger bloom & cal-mag 

Smells like weed in here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That's looking frosty my friend! Nice work.


Thanks bro, it all starts with good genetics. 

That stretchy whitesnake/blackberry that didn't like being topped Is now my favorite shrubbery.

Doesn't need a lot of food, which is nice because I'm inconsistent with outdoor plants...


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 24, 2020)

SD OG x SCJ

@Buck5050


----------



## THT (Jun 24, 2020)

Lemon Banana Sherbet X Sour Strawberries F1, thing just doesn't want to finish, massive colas yet strong and sturdy stems.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 24, 2020)

THT said:


> Lemon Banana Sherbet X Sour Strawberries F1, thing just doesn't want to finish, massive colas yet strong and sturdy stems.
> View attachment 4604899
> View attachment 4604900View attachment 4604898


Looks gorgeous. How old is it that “it just doesn’t want to finish”?


----------



## THT (Jun 24, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Looks gorgeous. How old is it that “it just doesn’t want to finish”?


Thanks!, lol, well... Seeds got wet April 3rd and I run 12/12 from seed. You have a point - its really not that old of a plant, but two other plants in the same tent finished in less time, this one is still throwing white hairs and nearly all white hairs still throughout. thats really why i said it doesnt want to finish.


----------



## coppershot (Jun 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> Some Gushers
> Some mt trop cookies


What's the plan with these? Would be very interested in some of these if you're doing some chucks.


----------



## genuity (Jun 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> What's the plan with these? Would be very interested in some of these if you're doing some chucks.


The mt trop sounds like it puts out fruity pebbles n the nugs,so I'd like to hit her with a fruity male..
If the gushers has more gas than fruit,she will get hit with this Floozy pollen. 

I'd like to use a (DUM x DCP) male for the sweet fruit,but that is a very stocky line,with small rock hard nugs,plants that need lots of veg..
Good bud tho.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 24, 2020)

He just sent me the pic of week 4. Wow...I'm super impressed!


----------



## coppershot (Jun 24, 2020)

genuity said:


> The mt trop sounds like it puts out fruity pebbles n the nugs,so I'd like to hit her with a fruity male..
> If the gushers has more gas than fruit,she will get hit with this Floozy pollen.
> 
> I'd like to use a (DUM x DCP) male for the sweet fruit,but that is a very stocky line,with small rock hard nugs,plants that need lots of veg..
> Good bud tho.


Well if you end up making something, particularly with the MT Trop or Gushers I would definitely grab it. The Floozy is such a beaut. Just finished trimming my latest run of her on the weekend. She just checks all the boxes for me. It's one of the few that i have come across in the last 20 or so years of growing.

You did very well with her.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2020)

Either a lvtk s1 or black dog x lvtk, looks more like the cross in leaf formation but more like lvtk in frost dept. Grown by frigon 

I'm digging the fan leaf bud.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Well if you end up making something, particularly with the MT Trop or Gushers I would definitely grab it. The Floozy is such a beaut. Just finished trimming my latest run of her on the weekend. She just checks all the boxes for me. It's one of the few that i have come across in the last 20 or so years of growing.
> 
> You did very well with her.


Im happy to hear that about Floozy
I got 14 females from 26 seeds this time,I'll be running these for the next few yrs, to get some full clean runs.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Either a lvtk s1 or black dog x lvtk, looks more like the cross in leaf formation but more like lvtk in frost dept. Grown by frigon
> View attachment 4605850
> I'm digging the fan leaf bud.


Did frigon spill his bag of coke all over the plant before taking that picture? Gosh damn that girl is frosty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 25, 2020)

Nug from my ice cream cake mom. Smells like blueberry sherbert. She got hit with the blackberry cake dad and her seeds will be ready soon.
Also sampled the first little nug of side chick from @genuity and it has this fantastic woody/earthy/cologne/og taste to it. Potent. I’ll post some nug pics tonight. I would have got plant shots but this round of SCROG was so rowdy I literally couldn’t tell where one plant ended and the next began. Super cropped jungle of fuckery.

wedding cake x blackberry cake
LVTK x Blackberry cake
Grape Pie x blackberry cake
Special occasion(GSC x Cherry pie) x blackberry cake
Biscotti chunks (Fatso x biscotti sundae) x blackberry cake

seeds one in a week.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 25, 2020)

Getting close! Week 9 for both. Fire's calaxyes are swelling and receding. Purple starting too be visible on tops deep in the nugs. Hard too smell but when I rub a sugar leaf it smells of lemon. 
Honey sundae smells of berries and cream. Starting too swell as well. Really pungent.
Fire n desire


Honey sundae

I feel like one more week I'm thinking. Thoughts?


----------



## THT (Jun 25, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> I feel like one more week I'm thinking. Thoughts?


yep, agree, Id say 1 more week and chop it in 3 days cause thats how long a week feels looking at some sweet new bud.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 25, 2020)

THT said:


> yep, agree, Id say 1 more week and chop it in 3 days cause thats how long a week feels looking at some sweet new bud.


I know right! I cloned fire and shes gonna be a mother if this smoke is fire. Really liked how it grew responded well too topping and medium yield. Frost is there and overall look. I'd say I'm looking at 6 too 8 ozs dry. Even the bottom nugs are almost size of golf balls.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 25, 2020)

Not too bad for 3 gal of coco. Actually it's more like 2 really. And she ate and ate and ate. Never had a single tip burn.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jun 25, 2020)

Honey Sundae


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 25, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4606238
> Honey Sundae


Got some nice early frost!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2020)

Appears my Copper Chem f3s are as homogeneous as any with a slightly elongated and semi firm bud type when drying. Just trying one cut at 70 days, potency excellent, taste and smells are like a spice shop above a hooka bar and next to the incense maker! Cut 2 at 70 days and one at 74 days. So far so really damn good, first sample is first class.
Plenty of seeds left for future needs. Still yet have some Copper Chem F2s from @Amos Otis. 

3 California Cannon F2s at 43 days with a small Bush, a average looking hybreed and a Sativa leaner. All loaded with trykes on calyxes and leaves.

3 Space Monkey F2s been topped and up potted one time went to flower tent yesterday. Mama Monkey leaned as far Indica as any Monkey and these are very wide leaved so far.

5 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk (DNA) in early veg being vigorous already.

Not concerned about visitors this fall and I plan on making some pollen.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2020)

Fire & Desire I think 

He is liking what he is seeing...


----------



## THT (Jun 26, 2020)

Tangie X Uptown Brown F1 



- thoughts so far -regardless of appearances, uptown brown is a shit breeder and didn't impart much of anything to its offspring. 4 different males, and more than a handful of F1 crosses, F2'd the best of the Uptown females but still have yet to find anything that would even hold a candle to the original Piff. I have tapped out and this is the last run with anything Uptown Brown related for now. All that being said, Tangie is a fantastic strain and her influence really made the run worth it for me.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 26, 2020)

Blue cheese quake #10. I still have the lady numbered 12 around too. I’ll probably make fem f2’s at some point.


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Blue cheese quake #10. I still have the lady numbered 12 around too. I’ll probably make fem f2’s at some point.View attachment 4607134View attachment 4607132View attachment 4607133


Love the boulbus style nugs...looks delicious


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 27, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear) day 38

Rks x the white (strayfox)


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 27, 2020)

@genuity side chick 1 and 2. It was actually fire and desire I sampled the other day that was gassy and earthy. These are more gas and cake with a bit of that sour dank mixed in. Gonna run both again.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 27, 2020)

Blackberry kush about to go in flower Monday. Stem rub is spicy kush, smells really good. This plant and my other girl grew very easy, they out grew like 5 other plants planted 2 weeks before them. thanks again @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## genuity (Jun 27, 2020)

5 moose tracks females


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> 5 moose tracks females
> View attachment 4607735


Oh yeah. I'm stoked about this one.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 27, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Blackberry kush about to go in flower Monday. Stem rub is spicy kush, smells really good. This plant and my other girl grew very easy, they out grew like 5 other plants planted 2 weeks before them. thanks again @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4607723


No problem at all! Glad they’re growing well. Hope the flowers turn out nice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2020)

The 33, larry bird, is definitely smelling much better now, lol. No more tropical perfume but more tropical cereal smells and I'm pretty sure i can pick up the sunset in there.

The mochi has less of a fragrant flower. Kind of sweet fruit. 33 is more fragrant for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2020)

Little close up, lol. Using the jeweler's loop for a lens.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2020)

That takes talent!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jun 30, 2020)

Out of 7 plants I have my eye on number 7. 1 and 6 also have my attention. Blackberry cake:


----------



## coppershot (Jun 30, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle 

Holy stacking man, looks like a bat and as hard as one also. Beast mode in full effect.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 30, 2020)

Last run of Meltdown for awhile, got some Chucker's gear & a few others in the works for a run or two.


week 8


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 30, 2020)

Snow in the summer, feels like Christmas all of a sudden!


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Snow in the summer, feels like Christmas all of a sudden!


More reasons for Bikinis n' Skis


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2020)

Confirmed 1/3 Space Monkey f2 is a female and up potted flower 6 quart trash basket.

3 California Cannon F2s at 47 days lots of different sizes all very frosty and smell very sweet, no ID. Some cedar/pine also. These seem to be getting their mojo goin.

5 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk ready for first up pot, most wider than average leaves, vigorous.

Potency taste sticky are all superb on first of 3 Copper Chem f3s, 2 in at 70 days 1 at 74 days, very fuely and wiredly sour and very smooth!. Best Copper Chem related to date on my hill.


----------



## genuity (Jun 30, 2020)

Gushers 

Hitting her stride 

Dive in...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 2, 2020)

@genuity fire and desire. This one checks a lot of boxes. Color, bag appeal, yield, loud smell, good high.
Gonna run her a few more times for sure. Smells like someone selling tropical fruit/flowers at a gas station. Great strain.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jul 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4612917View attachment 4612926
> @genuity fire and desire. This one checks a lot of boxes. Color, bag appeal, yield, loud smell, good high.
> Gonna run her a few more times for sure. Smells like someone selling tropical fruit/flowers at a gas station. Great strain.


Awesome! Bout too try mine. Cut a lil tester nug off week 9 n a half been getting fan dried. 10 weeks this sat. I need too chop for upcoming. 
Nugs look damn near the same! I have some purple on tops and deep between the calaxye and behind white frost.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2020)

@genuity side chick is starting to put on some frost.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 3, 2020)

If anyone missed the IG rumble w sungrownmidz and Matt riot it is worth a read. They are arguing definitions of IBL and if mycotek gg4 ibl qualifies and why. Interesting topics and positions.

what’s really funny is when mean Gene starts talking Matt riot becomes instantly chill and agreeable. Which is rare. No one effs with Gene.

The tldr version is riot thinks a true inbred line is f20 and since he also doesn’t like mycotek it doesn’t qualify. Sungrownmidz argues for plants it’s more like f7.

my humble opinion is that you are shooting for homozygous at near 100%. 98.7 and that could happen in 5-15 filial depending deeply on selection. Because cannabis males are hard to perceive traits from its likely harder and longer than say ornamental plants.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 3, 2020)

Matt just gets wound up, it doesn’t help that he likes confrontation. Of course he’s always right too. lol he is great entertainment!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 3, 2020)

Side chick (chuckers gear)

Roadkill skunk x white urkle (strayfox)

Hope everyone has a great holiday weekend


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 3, 2020)

tell matt riot he's wearing an adhesive based hair piece and he'll backdown....hit him where it hurts lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 3, 2020)

Here’s Buffalo OG(inhouse) x stardog IX. Were are around 2-3 weeks from flip. Thought it was herming at first, but not sure what that is in the pic. It’s almost like a deformed bract, or conjoined pistils or something. First time I’ve ever seen this type of mutation, or whatever it is. Weird b/c it’s as thin as a leaf, and frosty, which is why it’s so white looking. Still plenty of time for it to herm, but I can say 100% there are no male parts in this pic even though it looks like there’s a couple


----------



## Houstini (Jul 4, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Matt just gets wound up, it doesn’t help that he likes confrontation. Of course he’s always right too. lol he is great entertainment!


Matt, is, well, Matt. Abrasive, but passionate. There are few people willing to ruffle some feathers in the name of preserving provenance. That being said, I do believe myco has been doing good work with gg4.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 4, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Matt, is, well, Matt. Abrasive, but passionate. There are few people willing to ruffle some feathers in the name of preserving provenance. That being said, I do believe myco has been doing good work with gg4.


I think you said it best as Matt just being Matt, the act of “inbreeding” is sort of self explanatory. lol 
Probably not the best topic to get bogged down into the semantics of. 
Jealousy is a bitch, it’s ruining the world.
Ah well, the modern tragedy that is otherwise known as “the industry” Hahahaha!
Back on topic, I feel a chuck coming on. I ran a couple packs of og chem over the last year hoping for a couple phenos I had gotten before. Alas I have had 95% males buuuuut, you know where this is going. One fella I went ahead and kept, I really thought he was fem originally until flower showed differently. He is a stinker and has random resin secretions. I haven’t flowered him completely but he has had my attention for a male. I’m going to let him test against my cluster funk, chem d, and gg#4 and see what comes out. 
My old chem d cut was the Rez bx, the cut I have now is from phinest. This should put me into a project I was thinking of years ago, I'm excited but I’ve been down this road before, previous males from this line have given hermaphrodite progeny.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2020)

Try running them in a summer (warm) environment. I get most males in the winter and almost zero in the summer.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 4, 2020)

shot of some welchie after a month cure. Nice kush taste and nice strong high. Awesome work @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

I pulled my LVTK S1 testers from @thenotsoesoteric tonight.
All 5 girls had the same tight high calyx to leaf ratio buds that are just covered in trichomes.
Og fuel was the main scent while some had a grapefruit scent and others were slightly fruity.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled my LVTK S1 testers from @thenotsoesoteric tonight.
> All 5 girls had the same tight high calyx to leaf ratio buds that are just covered in trichomes.
> Og fuel was the main scent while some had a grapefruit scent and others were slightly fruity.
> View attachment 4614685View attachment 4614686View attachment 4614687View attachment 4614688View attachment 4614690View attachment 4614691View attachment 4614692View attachment 4614693


Really like the look of the plant in the 3rd pic. What kinda stank you getting off her?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Really like the look of the plant in the 3rd pic. What kinda stank you getting off her?


Fuel dominant gassy OG funk with a touch of grapefruit.
These look like a dream to trim.

Reply


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


Bakersfield said:


> Fuel dominant gassy OG funk with a touch of grapefruit.
> These look like a dream to trim.
> 
> Reply


Great job man! That leaf to bud ratio is on of the things I love about this cut. Kudos man!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Great job man! That leaf to bud ratio is on of the things I love about this cut. Kudos man!


My pleasure!
I will give a smoke down report once things dry up.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled my LVTK S1 testers from @thenotsoesoteric tonight.
> All 5 girls had the same tight high calyx to leaf ratio buds that are just covered in trichomes.
> Og fuel was the main scent while some had a grapefruit scent and others were slightly fruity.



Beautiful plant!! One of the best trimmer candidates ive ever seen, and I'm a pheno-hunting addict. I haven't been here for the long haul, so forgive me, but what does LVTK stand for?


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Last run of Meltdown for awhile, got some Chucker's gear & a few others in the works for a run or two.
> 
> View attachment 4610099View attachment 4610100View attachment 4610101
> week 8


Man,about to hunt for a male out of these,that lime smell is the truth & I'd like to hit 
(Gushers & Runtz) with a candy lime male

Melted Gushers
Melted Runtz


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Beautiful plant!! One of the best trimmer candidates ive ever seen, and I'm a pheno-hunting addict. I haven't been here for the long haul, so forgive me, but what does LVTK stand for?


Las Vegas Triangle Kush.

I am of the opinion that everything Triangle Kush touches turns to gold.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 5, 2020)

genuity said:


> Man,about to hunt for a male out of these


Trying to clear out my grow to do the same thing this fall.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2020)

genuity said:


> Man,about to hunt for a male out of these,that lime smell is the truth & I'd like to hit
> (Gushers & Runtz) with a candy lime male
> 
> Melted Gushers
> Melted Runtz


I've found some crazy Lime Terps in Doc Dank seeds Bear Creek Kush f2s. He describes it as having lime and blueberry Terps and it definately hits the lime, that's for sure. Hope you find one in your search.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've found some crazy Lime Terps in Doc Dank seeds Bear Creek Kush f2s. He describes it as having lime and blueberry Terps and it definately hits the lime, that's for sure. Hope you find one in your search.


That's what's up..

I'm not sure if I got any of them....
But I do got..

[?purps= blueberry haze]

?purps x spacebomb
?purps x BK
MVK mix F2

If you search ?purps on here,you may still find one of the frosted lady,best I have seen & smelled & tasted(as far as fruity smells) 

If you search mvk or mountain valley kush,you may find some badass plants....

All grown & made by a stand up grower.. saints fan,but still a good guy


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 5, 2020)

genuity said:


> That's what's up..
> 
> I'm not sure if I got any of them....
> But I do got..
> ...


Cant forgive them for bounty gate and the 09 season...Minneapolis Miracle or not...


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 5, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Cant forgive them for bounty gate and the 09 season...Minneapolis Miracle or not...


That play cost me some $$ lol


----------



## raggyb (Jul 5, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Here’s Buffalo OG(inhouse) x stardog IX. Were are around 2-3 weeks from flip. Thought it was herming at first, but not sure what that is in the pic. It’s almost like a deformed bract, or conjoined pistils or something. First time I’ve ever seen this type of mutation, or whatever it is. Weird b/c it’s as thin as a leaf, and frosty, which is why it’s so white looking. Still plenty of time for it to herm, but I can say 100% there are no male parts in this pic even though it looks like there’s a couple
> 
> View attachment 4613373


so a plant can start herming and then stop?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush.
> 
> I am of the opinion that everything Triangle Kush touches turns to gold.


LVTK is a stretchy bitch! 
I've got 2 phenos - earthy fuel & lemon poundcake. 
The earthy pheno isn't as stretchy and puts on more frost. 
I love them both.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 5, 2020)

raggyb said:


> so a plant can start herming and then stop?


No, there are no male parts in the pic.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 5, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> No, there are no male parts in the pic.


whoops I misread


----------



## nc208 (Jul 5, 2020)

genuity said:


> That's what's up..
> 
> I'm not sure if I got any of them....
> But I do got..
> ...


Lol at the saints fan part.
Here's a couple nug shots of her. And the only late flowering pic I can find. Frosty as hell, grows like an indica, short and bushy, stacks like crazy done in 50ish days. Best part of all the high is straight haze, all in your head uplifting. One of the best hybrids I've ever found.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Lol at the saints fan part.
> Here's a couple nug shots of her. And the only late flowering pic I can find. Frosty as hell, grows like an indica, short and bushy, stacks like crazy done in 50ish days. Best part of all the high is straight haze, all in your head uplifting. One of the best hybrids I've ever found.
> 
> View attachment 4615262
> ...


Looking back,looks like I got the f1s & it's looking like that lime comes from the MVK..


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 6, 2020)

Barneys farm gorilla zkittlez fem x to a DNA OG#18 fem what do you guys think? feel free to chime in.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 6, 2020)

I have wondered what would happen if they started doing this. Franco from greenhouse used to postulate about this type of breeding project.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have wondered what would happen if they started doing this. Franco from greenhouse used to postulate about this type of breeding project.


I've been debating doing something like this myself. I'd like to grab some Ice cream from Paradise seeds and try and find a good vanilla flavor to mix in with wedding cake to see if I could improve the flavor.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 7, 2020)

More packs and blueberry diesel mom


----------



## nc208 (Jul 8, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4617683View attachment 4617684
> More packs and blueberry diesel mom


That chemalien x BB kush sounds like it should be insane. Nice job.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That chemalien x BB kush sounds like it should be insane. Nice job.


Thank you! No one has grown that out yet. Curious what it ends up like. I’ll probably pop some here soon.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 9, 2020)

alien matter x blackberry cake.


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2020)

Smoking this Mac 1 and it's given me the shakes,makes me nervous...


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> Smoking this Mac 1 and it's given me the shakes,makes me nervous...


Yikes, I hate that anymore these days. I drop about 40mg cbd to counter act that and bring me out of it if it happens to me


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)

Smoke a nice couchlock to bring you right. I am usually the other way around. I smoke some chronic and I can't make words. Then I need to smoke some racy sativa to fix me up.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Smoke a nice couchlock to bring you right. I am usually the other way around. I smoke some chronic and I can't make words. Then I need to smoke some racy sativa to fix me up.


You may be like my buddy then...... He still takes ADD meds but they calm his ass down. He gave me one a couple years ago and I was up all night lol. Weird how that works but I've seen a few examples like that


----------



## macsnax (Jul 9, 2020)

And speaking of how things treat people....... What's the deal with how edibles hit peeps. Some people don't get high off them, others like me get lit up. My cousin has been eating my edibles and is trying to convince me that they're inconsistent. These are 40 and 80mg a piece, every one I eat hits me and he's over there like that one hit me, the other one yesterday didn't??? Idk gotta be the way the liver processes things. Thoughts lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2020)

Could be what is eaten at the same time. Some foods block effects and some enhance.
Malawi coconut oil with coffee was a no-no!
Blue Dream coconut oil with coffee was a dream!

Shoreline Colombian Fire x TGA Agent Orange:


----------



## nc208 (Jul 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> And speaking of how things treat people....... What's the deal with how edibles hit peeps. Some people don't get high off them, others like me get lit up. My cousin has been eating my edibles and is trying to convince me that they're inconsistent. These are 40 and 80mg a piece, every one I eat hits me and he's over there like that one hit me, the other one yesterday didn't??? Idk gotta be the way the liver processes things. Thoughts lol


There is something to it. Not all of us process edibles the same. Some barely feel an effect at all. I happen to be one of those poor suckers that unless I take over 400-500mg then I dont feel much. It has to do with each of our own endocannabinoid system. Like alcohol everyone of us will have a different high and tolerance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> And speaking of how things treat people....... What's the deal with how edibles hit peeps. Some people don't get high off them, others like me get lit up. My cousin has been eating my edibles and is trying to convince me that they're inconsistent. These are 40 and 80mg a piece, every one I eat hits me and he's over there like that one hit me, the other one yesterday didn't??? Idk gotta be the way the liver processes things. Thoughts lol


That's me with edibles. The first one or 2 from a batch get me high but the next day I have to eat like 4x as much and barely feel shit. Meanwhile friends get nice and stoned.

I made a 1/2 cup of coco oil using a 1/4 o of bud and like 2 gram of kief. Shit still barely did shit for me after the first night. 

But even at dentist that mofo had to crank that gas till I was in the next world. He turned it down and I got sober real quick and he had to turn it back up till I was nearly od'ing. Lol He was like, "man you got a high tolerance." I was like "I smoke bro, all day" lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 10, 2020)

Blackberry kush 10 days into flower I let her get to long in the solo cup, now no topping training just let Mother Nature do her thing. Need to remove a couple fans, Smelling like spicy goodness.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 10, 2020)

SD x SCJ

@Buck5050


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 10, 2020)

blackberry wedding cake #1


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 10, 2020)

im thinking this gelonatti male (gelatti x watermelon gelatti) is gonna be nice. Pods are just starting and have a nice deep purple


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4620252
> blackberry wedding cake #1


Looks fire brother well done. I like that piece of wood also might have to make me one of those.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jul 11, 2020)

Cut fire n desire and honey Sunday day 71.
I speed dried a bud of desire and it def has that face pressure high makes the top of your nose feel like you had glasses on lol. Not real loud high but I have more seeds too find a keeper. I like it though and it will decarb yet and pick up more stone I'm thinking. Haven't touched honey sundae yet. Shes so purple! Smells of berries!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

5 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk, I call it MonkeySkunk, into the flower tent for a little 10 1/2 on 13 1/2 off. All healthy and mid type o& hybreed. This cross is “Fire” with eye watering terps.

Space Monkey f2 at 17 days and very frosty on upper bud leaves, wow! Another mid lookin hybreed. My tent is going to stink.

58 days for 3 California Cannon F2s, strong spice tones and earthy intoxicating hashy someting I want to roll around in. 2 bigger than average beginning to fade to yellow and purple on lowers. The third is a very compact Bush, a little smaller than most but the plant is most all bud. All like fly tape.

Just been chucking around a little:


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Could be what is eaten at the same time. Some foods block effects and some enhance.
> Malawi coconut oil with coffee was a no-no!
> Blue Dream coconut oil with coffee was a dream!
> 
> ...


I know mangos can't intensify the high, don't know of any foods that block


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> There is something to it. Not all of us process edibles the same. Some barely feel an effect at all. I happen to be one of those poor suckers that unless I take over 400-500mg then I dont feel much. It has to do with each of our own endocannabinoid system. Like alcohol everyone of us will have a different high and tolerance.


Ya it's strange me how big of a difference you can see in people. Just how the body takes it I guess. Kinda feel bad for you guys that can't do edibles, they're part of my nightly routine, helps me sleep like a baby lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's me with edibles. The first one or 2 from a batch get me high but the next day I have to eat like 4x as much and barely feel shit. Meanwhile friends get nice and stoned.
> 
> I made a 1/2 cup of coco oil using a 1/4 o of bud and like 2 gram of kief. Shit still barely did shit for me after the first night.
> 
> But even at dentist that mofo had to crank that gas till I was in the next world. He turned it down and I got sober real quick and he had to turn it back up till I was nearly od'ing. Lol He was like, "man you got a high tolerance." I was like "I smoke bro, all day" lol


It's seems there's more people than I ever thought that have these issues edible wise. Lol I smoke bro all day


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> It's seems there's more people than I ever thought that have these issues edible wise. Lol I smoke bro all day


Do you find you need to smoke potent strong cannabis all the time? I do, maybe that plays a role.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 11, 2020)

Another guy that can't get high from edibles here. It's really frustrating. I'll give my friends 1 cookie and their like, "holy shit. I was high AS FUCK for 12 hours." I'll eat 3 of the same ones and don't feel a thing. I do smoke a LOT. But still, it's weird.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you find you need to smoke potent strong cannabis all the time? I do, maybe that plays a role.


Oh ya, I top all my bowls with some kind of extract and have for years now lol


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Oh ya, I top all my bowls with some kind of extract and have for years now lol


hmmm lol there goes any theory about high tolerances due to mass consumption.


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 11, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Another guy that can't get high from edibles here. It's really frustrating. I'll give my friends 1 cookie and their like, "holy shit. I was high AS FUCK for 12 hours." I'll eat 3 of the same ones and don't feel a thing. I do smoke a LOT. But still, it's weird.


Feel your pain, me: eat and wait... wait for it... wait for it... nothing, my friends: eat and... boom drunk high on one brownie or cookie or what ever variety of edible consumed... never hits me at all, i smoke a ton as well and believe that is directly the reason lol has to be top quality and topped with some form of kief or hash or extract to really do the trick.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 11, 2020)

when edibles and extracts dont get you blasted anymore....that's the best time for a mini break... as hard it can be ...the rewards are like falling in love all over again for the 1st time.... its amazing.... i did after 10 year non-stop yabba dabba doo .. 2 month break... nothing got me high b4 this break....when I came back... Rocket Man!!! 

Honestly... Edibles should TKO anyone at the right dose....its like a taking a uppercut from Iron Mike at 18 years old bare knuckled


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> when edibles and extracts dont get you blasted anymore....that's the best time for a mini break... as hard it can be ...the rewards are like falling in love all over again for the 1st time.... its amazing.... i did after 10 year non-stop yabba dabba doo .. 2 month break... nothing got me high b4 this break....when I came back... Rocket Man!!!
> 
> Honestly... Edibles should TKO anyone at the right dose....its like a taking a uppercut from Iron Mike at 18 years old bare knuckled


I may be going on a small herb break for 30 days, id love to be tko'd by some edibles again lol


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> hmmm lol there goes any theory about high tolerances due to mass consumption.


Lol idk if it got lost in translation here but I don't have a problem with edibles hitting me. I actually think they hit me harder than most people


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> when edibles and extracts dont get you blasted anymore....that's the best time for a mini break... as hard it can be ...the rewards are like falling in love all over again for the 1st time.... its amazing.... i did after 10 year non-stop yabba dabba doo .. 2 month break... nothing got me high b4 this break....when I came back... Rocket Man!!!
> 
> Honestly... Edibles should TKO anyone at the right dose....its like a taking a uppercut from Iron Mike at 18 years old bare knuckled


I do a couple tolerance breaks a year too, if not my consumption gets to be too high


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> when edibles and extracts dont get you blasted anymore....that's the best time for a mini break... as hard it can be ...the rewards are like falling in love all over again for the 1st time.... its amazing.... i did after 10 year non-stop yabba dabba doo .. 2 month break... nothing got me high b4 this break....when I came back... Rocket Man!!!
> 
> Honestly... Edibles should TKO anyone at the right dose....its like a taking a uppercut from Iron Mike at 18 years old bare knuckled


I've done the same and it still has no effect. Edibles are processed a different way in each of our bodies based on our endocannabinoid system. I know other heavy users like me who get rocketed when taking a 50mg dose. It's more like alcohol where I feel like food and things like that can make a difference. It is fat soluble so perhaps the way each of our bodies breaks down and holds fat decides how the edibles will affect us. Myself am known as a hard gainer where I can eat anything I want and struggle to gain weight.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 11, 2020)

Blame it on the liver, everyone processes it differently internally.

Interesting article, even if it’s vice




__





Why Do Edibles Give You A Different High Than Smoking? - VICE






www.vice.com


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2020)

I enjoy edibles, they just give me a nice extended version of smoking but maybe a bit more intense. My wife will have the same exact thing and want to go to the emergency room, curl up in the fetal position and pray lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 11, 2020)

I can live without fetal position moments.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I can live without fetal position moments.


I wouldn’t want to feel like that, you’re supposed to enjoy it.


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 11, 2020)

So this is chuckers paradise after all and well im in need of a good solid method on how to collect and store my pollen (there are a number of ways i have read so far and unsure as which way to go) 

i have some pics of the 2 Concord Cream males by exotic genetix i plan on harvesting pollen from to preserve some genetics and for future experiments lol. How soon do you guys think these are from poppin n droppin the pollen? I cover them up with a black trash can for 12hrs (6pm-6am) every day to speed up the flower process, light dep dads lol. 

the little ladie in the pics is the progeny of an accidental cross between afghan kush and an unkown male my buddy and i call Inner City Kush (ICK). She expressed some very nice flavor and smell like the ghani and a good stone as well, looking to further work with this little ladie. She is the pic out of 30 or so seeds i planted outdoors last year and she was my winning ladie, 60% ish was female from the beans we planted so she is the favored pick out of around 20 plants. durring both veg and flower she remained with the number one tag basically by pure luck lol as this was a total accident to start with and my first pheno hunt ever and first leap into the beginnings of making my own strain. Also i only popped 30 or so beans out of a few hundred so there may be many more varieties to come. possibly some winning males as well, so far the males i have just thrown out and cut down, never knew to look for good males when the outdoor beans were popped.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 11, 2020)

Nila wafer up top and blackberry wedding cake #2. 
the nila wafer got hit with the blackberry cake dad = “blackberry wafers”


----------



## nc208 (Jul 11, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> So this is chuckers paradise after all and well im in need of a good solid method on how to collect and store my pollen (there are a number of ways i have read so far and unsure as which way to go)
> 
> i have some pics of the 2 Concord Cream males by exotic genetix i plan on harvesting pollen from to preserve some genetics and for future experiments lol. How soon do you guys think these are from poppin n droppin the pollen? I cover them up with a black trash can for 12hrs (6pm-6am) every day to speed up the flower process, light dep dads lol.
> 
> ...


My best experience has been with cutting off some branches and putting in a cup of water and placing paper underneath and collecting that way indoors. Since this is outdoors I dont think collecting will be as easy? I've read about placing a bag over the branch and collecting it that way, possibly a better option for it outdoors if you dont want to cut some branches off and do it indoors.


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> My best experience has been with cutting off some branches and putting in a cup of water and placing paper underneath and collecting that way indoors. Since this is outdoors I dont think collecting will be as easy? I've read about placing a bag over the branch and collecting it that way, possibly a better option for it outdoors if you dont want to cut some branches off and do it indoors.


I would prefer outside collection because i have a flower room in my house and id prefer there be no accidental pollination going on in that room, females only sorta thing lol. I was thinking of waiting till the pollen sacs were about to burst open and cutting branches off into paper bags to bring somewhere to collect and dry the pollen thats a bit safer and further away from my ladie plants. Any chance that this will work, placing paper bag over said branch cut branch and flip bag right side up with branch and pollen sacs inside, close bag and give a vigorous shaking, then removing plant material with a siv or screen of some variety? I can bring the bags out to my garage and do the drying and final collection in there, but is there any harm in continuing to force 12/12 and waiting till the pollen sacs are ready to pop? I feel like they will be ready very soon, they look very plump and full


----------



## Houstini (Jul 12, 2020)

A vase in a cupboard, little chance for cross pollination indoor. Outdoor on the other hand if you or any neighbors have females growing you may have issues


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 12, 2020)

Houstini said:


> A vase in a cupboard, little chance for cross pollination indoor. Outdoor on the other hand if you or any neighbors have females growing you may have issues


I like this idea the best so far, including above all of my own ideas lol cant believe i didnt think about the cupboard... the wife allows me to have one of the cabinets in this big kitchen hutch thing i bought her for our anniversary a couple years ago lol she calls it the herb cabinet and it will work perfecty to protect the ladies inside.


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 12, 2020)

nc208 said:


> My best experience has been with cutting off some branches and putting in a cup of water and placing paper underneath and collecting that way indoors. Since this is outdoors I dont think collecting will be as easy? I've read about placing a bag over the branch and collecting it that way, possibly a better option for it outdoors if you dont want to cut some branches off and do it indoors.


Ive read they continue to produce pollen even when cut and placed in a cup of water... is this true? They will develope and pop as a cutting in a cup? If so i am going to chop them tops and place them in the cabinet as soon as i can.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I can live without fetal position moments.





colocowboy said:


> I wouldn’t want to feel like that, you’re supposed to enjoy it.


I think we can all live without that, it's a terrible feeling lol


----------



## macsnax (Jul 12, 2020)

Gardenator said:


> Ive read they continue to produce pollen even when cut and placed in a cup of water... is this true? They will develope and pop as a cutting in a cup? If so i am going to chop them tops and place them in the cabinet as soon as i can.


They'll drop pollen as cuttings in a cup, no guarantee on rooting like that though. If you want to root a couple, use whatever cloning method works for you and pick the balls off so you don't cross contaminate.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hopefully, love is in the air.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle one of my chem alien /bb was born with purple stems. Ever seen that?



-- edit -- 
The plant is definitely showing deficiencies but is doing much better since I top dressed with some lime. 
I've got 5 other plants in that soil that are doing fine. (same strain) 
weird


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> View attachment 4622793
> Hopefully, love is in the air.


Helpful tip:

At lights out, bring your portable cd player to the room, insert Lovage, and press play/repeat. Mood matters.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2020)

Give those girls some Epsom - sativa strains do that all the time. A little Epsom in the water and they green right up.
I pH the water to 5.7 to match rain water.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2020)

@genuity side chicks are Chopped & hanging.
Looks like they’ve got plenty of frost.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Give those girls some Epsom - sativa strains do that all the time. A little Epsom in the water and they green right up.
> I pH the water to 5.7 to match rain water.


Rain here has been right at TDC, 7.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 14, 2020)

The bigger SD x SCJ got topped last night. Hopefully the runt will catch up


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> The bigger SD x SCJ got topped last night. Hopefully the runt will catch up
> View attachment 4623995View attachment 4623996


Lookin good! Topping and training are absolutes on this hill.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lookin good! Topping and training are absolutes on this hill.


Some strains don't really need topping or training. 
And then there's LVTK... 

I've got a pheno that I've topped at least 3 times trying to keep everything short and the plants just won't do it. 
Still got way too much internode distance.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some strains don't really need topping or training.
> And then there's LVTK...
> 
> I've got a pheno that I've topped at least 3 times trying to keep everything short and the plants just won't do it.
> Still got way too much internode distance.


If you find a good pheno of LVTK she’s the bomb. Fat triangle kush nugs with pure lemon pine sol.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 14, 2020)

blackberry cake #3.
these have been going really fast and I wasn’t really expecting it at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4624567
> blackberry cake #3.
> these have been going really fast and I wasn’t really expecting it at all.


Everything you sent me has been awesome -- except for the big whitesnake / blackberry kush. 
She looked great and I thought she might be last to finish then all of a sudden it started throwing bananas so it was time for el chop-o. 
Probably my fault but the rootball looked good and smelled like dirt - nothing stinky at all. 

I've got another one on the deck that was stunted at first and now is almost as wide as it is tall. 
Could be interesting. 

One grape stomper /BB was all fruit and the other was more earthy chem. They both look great and yield was excellent.

grape stomper / bb


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everything you sent me has been awesome -- except for the big whitesnake / blackberry kush.
> She looked great and I thought she might be last to finish then all of a sudden it started throwing bananas so it was time for el chop-o.
> Probably my fault but the rootball looked good and smelled like dirt - nothing stinky at all.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think that white snake was a bit sensitive. I know karmas headbanger is in there somewhere and I remember hearing that one was super sensitive especially to nutes


----------



## Houstini (Jul 16, 2020)

Any recipes or suggestions for mixing and using STS? Have all necessary components. I’ve done my research but if anyone has tips and tricks I’d be grateful. This will be my first attempt at reversal.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2020)

Bbk x gs x bbk by @Bobby schmeckle not looking bad for no topping or training.


----------



## spek9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Any recipes or suggestions for mixing and using STS? Have all necessary components. I’ve done my research but if anyone has tips and tricks I’d be grateful. This will be my first attempt at reversal.


Here's a pretty good write up. I highly advise you read through the directions a few times before proceeding, then line up everything you need, then follow the directions as you make the soup. Heed the notice that says once the chemical solutions are mixed together to make STS, the shelf time is about a month or less in the refrigerator.

I store my A and B stock solutions in four 250mL amber medicine bottles, then I mix up only small batches when I need them (the write up below states how to make 1L of STS. That's way too much for me at one time as I'm usually misting very tiny plants, so I simply reduce the amounts so that I get 250mL of STS at a time instead.









Complete Guide To Using STS To Create Feminized Seeds


I did not write the following article but it was brought to my attention by another member (thanks Brother Bard!) and I wanted to preserve the information here for future reference and to share with everyone here. :Namaste: =========================================== Douglas.Curtis39...




www.420magazine.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbk x gs x bbk by @Bobby schmeckle not looking bad for no topping or training.
> View attachment 4625895
> View attachment 4625898


Your gonna like the grape stomper / blackberry kush.
Both of mine turned out great. Zero problems. 
As far as bud structure goes, they are the best. 

I may dunk more of those...


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your gonna like the grape stomper / blackberry kush.
> Both of mine turned out great. Zero problems.
> As far as bud structure goes, they are the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, what kinda smells did you get? Mine is all spice right now. Either the honey sundae or the banana cake x floozy also have some crinkle cookies and south beach breeze hard to make my mind up on what one to run next.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks bro, what kinda smells did you get? Mine is all spice right now. Either the honey sundae or the banana cake x floozy also have some crinkle cookies and south beach breeze hard to make my mind up on what one to run next.


One is mostly earthy with a dank basement funk - not very loud. Hard to describe and definitely unexpected! 
The other one Is all fruit but not necessarily grape. Kinda like grapey mango with a cheesy garlic after funk.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Any recipes or suggestions for mixing and using STS? Have all necessary components. I’ve done my research but if anyone has tips and tricks I’d be grateful. This will be my first attempt at reversal.


If you care about the area you're mixing on - like a counter top - cover it with something waterproof like aluminum foil. The stuff stains bigly.


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2020)

Cereal Milk

Full of some beans...

This shit hits different & is one of the many clones that I'm actually going to hold on to for a while.

Mt.trop

Reminds me of goofy grape,but with a sweeter Orange terp,me likes it alot..
Can not wait to see what she hits like.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2020)

daaaaaaaamn G!


----------



## nc208 (Jul 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Cereal Milk
> View attachment 4626619
> Full of some beans...
> 
> ...


What's the nose/terps on that cereal milk? Both plants look fire by the way. Great job.


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What's the nose/terps on that cereal milk? Both plants look fire by the way. Great job.


Like you smash up dry cap'N crunch with a sweet dry milk flavor(like befor ice cream)

Shits crazy


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2020)

I had one that smelled like that but with those original pink Crunch Berries


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 17, 2020)

That mountain cut though...


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks! @Bobby schmeckle 


And the bbk at 18 days starting to show frost.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 19, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your gonna like the grape stomper / blackberry kush.
> Both of mine turned out great. Zero problems.
> As far as bud structure goes, they are the best.
> 
> ...


Not sure where you sourced the GSOG but I got a puck from GGG a while back due to a fuck up. They all got slain by a single slug (rip) however one single male lived and he's looking pretty studly.

You should fire those up.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2020)

3 California Cannon F2s at 66 days and they are very Skunky right now. Would have to describe as super sour skunk, much louder last few days and the heavy Skunk is new. All still making new pistils but are within a few days. They are also using much less water.. in ROLS.

Looks like I may have 3 girl Space Monkey x Sleeskunk(DNA), known on this hill as MonkeySkunk, 8 days in flower. This cross is powerful and extremely loud. Very early but lookin good.

Vaping Sleeskunk f2 this morning


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 19, 2020)

Gen's side chick

Strayfox's white urkle x roadkill skunk


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 20, 2020)

SD x SCJ
Before and after a defol to open up the lower branches to light


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 20, 2020)

Honey Sundae, she's really putting on some pretty flowers.


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 20, 2020)

Air Trigger from @SSGrower She is really stacking on buds!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2020)

Colombian x Agent Orange


----------



## feva (Jul 20, 2020)

colombian X agent orange That sounds intresting


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 21, 2020)

Outgoing! I think the black tie affairs are gonna be funktastic.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 22, 2020)

So what's happening around this way? I don't have too much going on right now, outdoors is kicking maximus assimus. I'm running Posen plants and Posen/second sight and Posen/pineapple chakra. I'll try to get some pics one of these days, but I always forget to take a camera with me. I'm the last guy in America who doesn't own a cell phone, lol. 

Locally I have a dozen guys that I know of that are running my strains again outdoors, who knows how many by now that I don't know of. I also got a request from the guys at Cannabeizein for some of my outdoor seeds, so we will see where that goes. You might see some Posen/Cannabeizein crossing come around a couple years from now. Creating good outdoor seeds for Northern Rainy climates is a bitch. 

Indoors I have a few Kernel Pupil going that look just fantastic. Mass Medical's 420 drop. I'm going to be hitting the nicest one with some Posen Pollen in a day or two. I also have a few "Notorious THC" from Humboldt Seed Company going. Let's just say that even when you have a ton of great plants to choose from it doesn't mean the offspring are going to kick ass. Finding a good Mother or Father plant isn't that easy because you just never know what traits it will actually pass on until you grow them out. 

Humboldt is essentially selling testers and getting good money for them because they had so many plants to choose from, so it should be good, right? But even if you have ten thousand plants to choose from and you pick the best looking, smelling and tasting ones, that does NOT mean that they are good plants to breed with, you never know if you have a good breeder or not until you have bred with them for a while. They can be great looking plants and pass on shit genetics, you just never know. 

Mass Medical has their Star Pupil and it seems to add magic to everything. Humboldt has lots of good plants to start with, but they need to do a lot more work before I'll buy from them again. 

It's just one strain too, so who knows what other winners they might have, but these ones sucked. Notoriously fucked up actually. They grew side by side with the mass medical and are just lousy compared to them. Sad really, I've haven't grow anything this pathetic in a while. Who knows what the finished product will taste like but the plants themselves suck. Spindly, lousy structure, tiny buds compared with anything I've grown in years. Not just a waste of time but of space as well. They "look" healthy, they are green and the leaves are perky, but Wow are they janky. 

It really does go to show that breeding is much harder than just taking two nice plants and sticking them together.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 22, 2020)

18six50 said:


> So what's happening around this way? I don't have too much going on right now, outdoors is kicking maximus assimus. I'm running Posen plants and Posen/second sight and Posen/pineapple chakra. I'll try to get some pics one of these days, but I always forget to take a camera with me. I'm the last guy in America who doesn't own a cell phone, lol.
> 
> Locally I have a dozen guys that I know of that are running my strains again outdoors, who knows how many by now that I don't know of. I also got a request from the guys at Cannabeizein for some of my outdoor seeds, so we will see where that goes. You might see some Posen/Cannabeizein crossing come around a couple years from now. Creating good outdoor seeds for Northern Rainy climates is a bitch.
> 
> ...


Were the notorious from Reg or Fem seed.. where did u get them from.. sucks they look like ass for ya


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 22, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Were the notorious from Reg or Fem seed.. where did u get them from.. sucks they look like ass for ya


Humboldt Seed Company Fems.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 22, 2020)

There's a RIU member who's chopping down his notorious THC soon... he said it smells like wet paint and is pretty dank ... did your seeds come in their packaging..


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 22, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> There's a RIU member who's chopping down his notorious THC soon... he said it smells like wet paint and is pretty dank ... did your seeds come in their packaging..


Yep, they are from DC seeds, so they are legit. Just super spindly plants they might be good weed when they are done but right now they look terrible compared with just about anything I've grown in a while. Not much frost compared with what I'm used to either. Who knows, maybe they will be late bloomers, ECSD does that to me sometimes and surprises me. It could also be that I'm just very picky.

I'm not worried about it, you win some you lose some and with the thousands of plants they had to choose from I'm sure some of their crosses have got to be fire. My point was that just having winning moms or dads doesn't mean they breed out true. But I already know this from experience, so I wasn't completely surprised. I've crossed plants that looked like the offspring should have been the greatest ever and had them turn out lousy, it happens. 

One pheno looks a little better than the others but even it's not something I'd normally keep in my garden.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2020)

Dry trimmed @Bobby schmeckle grape stomper og/blackberry kush today.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

Just chopped 3 California Cannon F2s at 70 days, all fairly dense and great bud/wastes ratio. Each a little more or less spread out but all are eliminating their own lower leaves, trichs 20% amber and very few clear. Individual trykes have big round heads and super crowded. No doubt on the smell, big Skunk roadkilled by a fuel oil truck. Fills the house with that smell and super sticky.
These showed white pistils even today, probably that Star Dawg dad.
Three confirmed girl Space Monkey x Sleeskunk.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped 3 California Cannon F2s at 70 days, all fairly dense and great bud/wastes ratio. Each a little more or less spread out but all are eliminating their own lower leaves, trichs 20% amber and very few clear. Individual trykes have big round heads and super crowded. No doubt on the smell, big Skunk roadkilled by a fuel oil truck. Fills the house with that smell and super sticky.
> These showed white pistils even today, probably that Star Dawg dad.
> Three confirmed girl Space Monkey x Sleeskunk.


Edited to “California Cannon F2s “


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2020)

I was just thinking, I wonder if he has something up his sleeve?!


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 23, 2020)

Blackberry kush starting to get that velvet look. Day 23. Smell was spicy, now more grape or fruity.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dry trimmed @Bobby schmeckle grape stomper og/blackberry kush today.
> View attachment 4632622


Wow bro! You killed it. That's damn frosty.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 23, 2020)

These are the last packs left of the blackberry cake dad. Onto some new studs. The gelonatti dad is looking good in every possible way.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2020)

SD x SCJ
The ‘runt’ looks female

Topped plant that looks like a male?!?. He’ll go outside if it’s in fact a male. Blurry pics


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2020)

Viva towel treatment for 6 Greenpoint Black Gold F2s for my so far hard road to find a male with good pollen. Fun dealing with the females though!


----------



## Joedank (Jul 24, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle thanks so much buddy!
now I gotta get better at updates of my plants


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 24, 2020)

Joedank said:


> @Bobby schmeckle thanks so much buddy!
> now I gotta get better at updates of my plants View attachment 4634191


I find myself wanting that Vegas Wedding in particular, those'll be fun to hunt through.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice big Floozy 

Clean & ready

Moose track

Looking like some good pot..

Gushers is doing good,large plant.
Runtz is just 3 weeks in or so,pics later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2020)

Last one! 
@genuity side chick


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 25, 2020)

Frosss-tayyyyy!!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 25, 2020)

@BobBitchen thanks bro! Can’t wait to see what’s inside


----------



## Joedank (Jul 25, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4635158
> @BobBitchen thanks bro! Can’t wait to see what’s inside


I can vouch for those chicken dinners! Straight fire up in there!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 25, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I can vouch for those chicken dinners! Straight fire up in there!


Can't wait to pop them


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 25, 2020)

Mochi 

Some beans from her and my lvtk cut. Cant wait to run through a handful.

Larry bird

The mochi has better bag appeal but the 33 has a better smell. Really excited to run the seeds from the 33 vs mochi because of the smell.

About to reverse a slh clone and think itll pair nicely with the 33 terp wise.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4635158
> @BobBitchen thanks bro! Can’t wait to see what’s inside


and thank you @Bobby schmeckle  
Black Tie Affair already in the ground..


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4635158
> @BobBitchen thanks bro! Can’t wait to see what’s inside





BobBitchen said:


> and thank you @Bobby schmeckle
> Black Tie Affair already in the ground..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635399


This is what I like to see........


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2020)

6 Black Gold F2s (Greenpoint) have hit the dirt in red Solos, all have tails.

3 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk at 15 days making buds and training well. This has been a very nice but loud cross, call it MonkeySkunk.


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last one!
> @genuity side chick
> View attachment 4634869
> 
> View attachment 4634873


What sorta smells you getting off her?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 26, 2020)

After much sampling and asking friends opinions etc. I’ve settled on blackberry cake #4 as the keeper. It purpled up nicely and kept a lot of the cake flavor with an added purple skittle flavor from the blackberry. Time to hit her with the gelatti bx dad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2020)

Joedank said:


> What sorta smells you getting off her?


A little citrus with a cheesy gassy funk. Each pheno varied a little but they were fairly consistent. 
Smooth, no coughing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 27, 2020)

You know, that last part means a lot to me. Many of the new super potent strains are built on g13 or mendo that have a cough to them. Me no likey, it’s a shame.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Copper Chem f3 I am vaping, fast face rush and head buzz, quite rushy. First bowl had me mixing up some EWC and Cotton Burr Compost with Alfalfa and P Guano and other things to top dress my Marigolds and Mint, Basil, Comfryand Elephant Ears and stuff. 
Did that and dusted the yard with 7 dust (fucking chiggers)
Came back, showered, shaved and here I am.
Motivational High!


----------



## numberfour (Jul 27, 2020)

Demo from @genuity 

Running 3 phenos from seed, naughty nose on this #1


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 27, 2020)

SD x SCJ
2/2 females
‘Runt’ that wasn’t topped

Topped girl


Heavy defol before transplant and flower. Lower branches will be removed for clones

Orange and skunk on my fingers from removing plant material
@Buck5050 
@thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 27, 2020)

....that's where all the females went...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> SD x SCJ
> 2/2 females
> ‘Runt’ that wasn’t topped
> View attachment 4637143View attachment 4637145
> ...


I love the way nodes are stacking & high brix is looking good.
Nice job. 


colocowboy said:


> You know, that last part means a lot to me. Many of the new super potent strains are built on g13 or mendo that have a cough to them. Me no likey, it’s a shame.


Some strains are more 'greasy' and I've also found that too much phosphorous makes the smoke acrid.
I use a finisher that has higher levels of P & K but it's nothing like that super bloom stuff. ('Super bloom' also makes tomatoes taste like shit.)


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love the way nodes are stacking & high brix is looking good.
> Nice job.
> 
> Some strains are more 'greasy' and I've also found that too much phosphorous makes the smoke acrid.
> I use a finisher that has higher levels of P & K but it's nothing like that super bloom stuff. ('Super bloom' also makes tomatoes taste like shit.)


I don’t use anything like that. I’m one of those people that could probably stand to feed their plants more. Mine tend to “fade” the entire flower cycle. Been doing dry amendments for a long time but happy frog recipe changed so I’ve been trying my own using DTE. So mostly organic with fox farm liquid back up. I’m just using the fox farm this time, may just keep on with it. I used to use it when I was underground and I know it’s results well. 
That being said, most of the modern strains I’ve tried weren’t from my garden so I can’t speak to their grow style but I’m saying I have grown plenty of g13 crosses over the years and it has an expectorant quality as does mendo breath. Some cannabis does, it’s a known side effect of cannabis. I just like it smoother, like I can blow giant clouds of bubba or chemdog. Sour D will get ya sometimes. Ogkb takes the smooth cookies and gives it that cough. You know what I’m saying?! While I guess it could be grow technique, I find it to be consistent with some cultivars.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2020)

My ROLS mixes are now 50% to 60% used mix that has just been in a tote for a few months. Not all that much to reamending at this point and no need to go nuts on phosphorous.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t use anything like that. I’m one of those people that could probably stand to feed their plants more. Mine tend to “fade” the entire flower cycle. Been doing dry amendments for a long time but happy frog recipe changed so I’ve been trying my own using DTE. So mostly organic with fox farm liquid back up. I’m just using the fox farm this time, may just keep on with it. I used to use it when I was underground and I know it’s results well.
> That being said, most of the modern strains I’ve tried weren’t from my garden so I can’t speak to their grow style but I’m saying I have grown plenty of g13 crosses over the years and it has an expectorant quality as does mendo breath. Some cannabis does, it’s a known side effect of cannabis. I just like it smoother, like I can blow giant clouds of bubba or chemdog. Sour D will get ya sometimes. Ogkb takes the smooth cookies and gives it that cough. You know what I’m saying?! While I guess it could be grow technique, I find it to be consistent with some cultivars.


I love DTE products! Bio-Live is awesome for soil mixes and Bio-Fish is great for top dressing. 

Switching from HID to LED made it necessary to really crank up the nutes, so my grow style is "semi organic". 
(My lights are *very* bright.)


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2020)

Tropical Lassi #1
(Jaffa Cake Cookies x Yeti OG)

Revisiting this strain, gifted the beans few years ago from the breeder Resinheadsgenetics at a UK cup. Oranges with a hint of earth on the nose which has in the past followed through in to the flavour, works really well.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love DTE products! Bio-Live is awesome for soil mixes and Bio-Fish is great for top dressing.
> 
> Switching from HID to LED made it necessary to really crank up the nutes, so my grow style is "semi organic".
> (My lights are *very* bright.)


Do you mind me asking what your setup is like? I switched to led last year and I’m not having a hitch less transition. I’m noticing higher nute demand and cal-mag issues that are unusual for me. I’m making adjustments but I need to ask around more so I can avoid some of these things.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tropical Lassi #1
> (Jaffa Cake Cookies x Yeti OG)
> View attachment 4638241
> Revisiting this strain, gifted the beans few years ago from the breeder Resinheadsgenetics at a UK cup. Oranges with a hint of earth on the nose which has in the past followed through in to the flavour, works really well.


Jafa cake cookies is awesome smoke. I got a bud who gets that on the regular and it is damn tasty. Nice to see someone working with this strain here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Do you mind me asking what your setup is like? I switched to led last year and I’m not having a hitch less transition. I’m noticing higher nute demand and cal-mag issues that are unusual for me. I’m making adjustments but I need to ask around more so I can avoid some of these things.


I run a black dog phyto-max2 1,000 and three platinum P900s. 
At full power they pull almost 2,500w at the wall. 

Mills has a nutrient calculator that comes in handy. (Feeding level = heavy)


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I run a black dog phyto-max2 1,000 and three platinum P900s.
> At full power they pull almost 2,500w at the wall.
> 
> Mills has a nutrient calculator that comes in handy. (Feeding level = heavy)


God damn thats a lot of money in lights. What size space does that cover?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

I had read that nute uptake and water would be less but so far I find that if they do that they are stalling from low leaf surface temperature. The plants are telling me that they want more nutes, more mag but not necessarily more calcium. 
What is your square feet? That’s a ton of power! I have 320 watts of logic pucks and 720 watts of strips over 24 sq.ft. 
You confirmed my biggest issue, I feel like I’m over feeding but can’t catch them up. I feel like I must have locked them out or something or the ingredients are faulty, etc. my ph is in the right range though. Sigh, I’ll figure out how to run some leds eventually lol.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I had read that nute uptake and water would be less but so far I find that if they do that they are stalling from low leaf surface temperature. The plants are telling me that they want more nutes, more mag but not necessarily more calcium.
> What is your square feet? That’s a ton of power! I have 320 watts of logic pucks and 720 watts of strips over 24 sq.ft.
> You confirmed my biggest issue, I feel like I’m over feeding but can’t catch them up. I feel like I must have locked them out or something or the ingredients are faulty, etc. my ph is in the right range though. Sigh, I’ll figure out how to run some leds eventually lol.


What are your temps?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2020)

nc208 said:


> God damn thats a lot of money in lights. What size space does that cover?


The lights were given to me by a friend who quit growing and tore down his grow room. It was a very generous gift and I am grateful. 
Grow space right now is about 20' X 20' but I don't use all of it. The platinum lights usually run at half power. (black dog is just on or off)


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 29, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What are your temps?


Usually 80-85 surface, That was the first variable I figured out. June and July saw many days in the 90s much to the detriment of my flower quality. This summer’s grow was in a new space and the cooling wasn’t quite good enough, I think running nights would have handled it. Oh well, live and learn, it’s fine right now, back to 80-85. They drank more but seemed fine, terps we’re reduced and buds airy though. I’m thinking I’ll save for a mini split for next summer, I got 20 degrees out of my homemade passive cooler but at 110-115 it’s not enough. Decisions! Is it worth it for 2 months? I found running night was ok, but it was too late for the last run.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The lights were given to me by a friend who quit growing and tore down his grow room. It was a very generous gift and I am grateful.
> Grow space right now is about 20' X 20' but I don't use all of it. The platinum lights usually run at half power. (black dog is just on or off)


Dang.......someone gave you 5 grand worth of led lights that is a crazy nice gift. That's sweet, nice score.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 29, 2020)

Cali kings going out late af for some open(ish) pollination. I have 7 males and 5 females, males/females separated in tubs so I can drag the males away and observe em. I’ll leave all the females to hit, take cuts of everything in case I find a good male. I’ll cull anything that looks laggardly if I find it necessary. I’ll also throw a few clones of Cannarado and the blue cheesequake to get hit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2020)

This plant is my new favorite, it's a pheno from black dog x lvtk. I posted pics of it before but this plant was grown by my brothers grow buddy. This cut was gifted to a guy in Cali that runs room full of elites. I wanted to see how it stacks up and dude is definitely running it again. He thought my brother was blowing smoke up his ass.

I plan on getting more cuts out to folks in the future, fingers crossed. The leaf to bud ratio is nearly zero, lol


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2020)

2 of 4 moose tracks


Got some strong tart fruity terps...

Floozy (non keeper) gas on gas

Flavor on flavor,powerful smoke..


----------



## Buck5050 (Jul 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This plant is my new favorite, it's a pheno from black dog x lvtk. I posted pics of it before but this plant was grown by my brothers grow buddy. This cut was gifted to a guy in Cali that runs room full of elites. I wanted to see how it stacks up and dude is definitely running it again. He thought my brother was blowing smoke up his ass.
> 
> I plan on getting more cuts out to folks in the future, fingers crossed. The leaf to bud ratio is nearly zero, lol
> View attachment 4638802


that Van Damme cut tho


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2020)

The gelato 33 is terpy for sure, much like sunset sherbet. Pretty colors but the bud is ugly, hairy buds. Just chopped so itll be a little till I get a good sample but a small quick dried bud I dug seeds out of has great taste out of the vape.

Mochi is a great looking plant, bud wise. Same colors but chunky fat buds and similar flavor as the 33 but different.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jul 29, 2020)

chiefer888 said:


> View attachment 4606238
> Honey Sundae


How your honey sundae doing?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Jafa cake cookies is awesome smoke. I got a bud who gets that on the regular and it is damn tasty. Nice to see someone working with this strain here.


I believe Resinheadsgenetics used the LondonDank cut for the cross too. Great to hear its across the pond and getting about


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 30, 2020)

SD x SCJ transplanted into 2gal fabric pots. Flip in a week

12 hours later they’re nice and perky


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2020)

So it looks like i’m going to do my first pollen chuck with Calimints 3 and Sugar Rush 6. First two pictures is CM3 and the third picture is SR6. CM(Thin Mint Cookies x CaliSunset) is from Envy Genetics and Sugar Rush(Wedding Pie Pyxy Styx cut x Maitai 4) is a collaboration between Clearwater Genetics and Cannarado.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 30, 2020)

Also the one i let my buddy keep is definitely a female, so i’m going to see if he’s thrown them in flower yet and snag a couple clones. Even if he has i’ll just reveg them, cut some newer clones from the healthy growth, flower them out, absolutely dust them with number 3, and make a bx line. That way i can keep the line going, as well as do a more selective hunt and breeding down the line.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4633332These are the last packs left of the blackberry cake dad. Onto some new studs. The gelonatti dad is looking good in every possible way.


I love your strain names!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 30, 2020)

My dude after a haircut by half.
He smells divine, og chem by connoisseur genetics


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

Am i tripping or is this actually a female preflower? The weird thing is is the top is full of nuts, so if that is a female pre-flower that’s a herm and getting yanked. This is Calimints 6, if it is a herm i definitely don’t want to breed with it.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Doesn’t looks like it to me, keep an eye for hairs but sometimes they have that general shape then it’s just the sheath on the balls.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Doesn’t looks like it to me, keep an eye for hairs but sometimes they have that general shape the it’s just the sheath on the balls.


Appreciated man, seen that and was a little worried.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2020)

Super lemon haze franco cut all knocked up from the highlander cut. This cross I'm excited to run.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2020)

Just a long overdue follow up on @thenotsoesoteric 's LVTK S1 test that I grew.
Amazing good weed! Checks all the boxes in quality and effect.
I would like another, sir.
I hope you have more available. 

My photos can't do it justice and please forgive my dirty finger nails.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Just a long overdue follow up on @thenotsoesoteric 's LVTK S1 test that I grew.
> Amazing good weed! Checks all the boxes in quality and effect.
> I would like another, sir.
> I hope you have more available.
> ...


Glad I got a pack of these! Looking fire as fuck! Well done sir!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Just a long overdue follow up on @thenotsoesoteric 's LVTK S1 test that I grew.
> Amazing good weed! Checks all the boxes in quality and effect.
> I would like another, sir.
> I hope you have more available.
> ...


Looking great man! I got a clone seeded up with more s1. Once I seen your first pics I knew I need a re-up! 

I'll hit you up when those and slh x lvtk are done. Cheers my man!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 1, 2020)

So here’s the beautiful Cherry Pie dominant Sugar Rush 6 lady (that also resembles Purple Urkle very closely and leads me more to believe that PU is the mother of the F1 Durb, but I’ll leave that debate for another thread) that’s going to get hit up by the Calimints 3 stud. Also the one my buddy is running is a confirmed female, and he hasn’t cleaned up the lowers yet so i’m going to grab some cuts from him and also make a bx line with the CM’s. CM is essentially Gelato 2.0 since it’s Thinmint cut x Sherb bx. instead of just straight Sherb, it’s a Sherb bx male used for the cross. So it should be really interesting to see what can be found in this line, and how closely the offspring resembles the Gelato cuts. His female is heavily indica dominant, with a very short and stocky frame, very tight internodal spacing, and large fat and broad fan leaves. So i’m thinking that the number 3 male will produce good offspring for SOG set ups, and the number 6 male would produce offspring perfect for SCROG set ups since he’s a little bit more tall and lanky. i plan on working this line further in the future due to the potential of making out crosses, and crosses, and possibly even a true ibl. Calimints3 is closest to me and 6 is in the back


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 1, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> How your honey sundae doing?


Chopped and hanging, I’ll update pics and a smoke report when I get a chance. I ended up cutting a few days early because I had a little mold starting on her neighbor. I slayed the whole lot to try to avoid losing more of my grow.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

Got a new macro lens. Really makes this shot of the TGA Agent Orange male pop!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Got a new macro lens. Really makes this shot of the TGA Agent Orange male pop!
> 
> View attachment 4641569


Nice new toy. Great shot, biggest things that helped improve my shots were tripod, and remote clicker.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Aug 1, 2020)

Sour sorbet cant wait to smoke it


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2020)

How does it smell?

Tripod -check! I can use my phone to remote view and shoot!


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2020)

92OG (Hollywood hills)cut

Some of the best lime green pot in town.


Floozy (wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) a none keeper(cause I want to keep looking)

Her gas will slap the taste out yo mouth,risk of lung ripping


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2020)

SD x SCJ


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2020)

My own chuck for the season...candyman x MACv2


----------



## nc208 (Aug 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> 92OG (Hollywood hills)cut
> View attachment 4642239
> Some of the best lime green pot in town.
> 
> ...


Is that the one from FC? Have to get that.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Is that the one from FC? Have to get that.


Yup,get it for sure


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup,get it for sure


I was gonna grab a few but Every time I look at the list I can’t decide which haha


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I was gonna grab a few but Every time I look at the list I can’t decide which haha


Yeah,80+ cuts to pick from is extremely hard..

I just do ol'school & new hype

Next order is 
ECSD & Smuckers


----------



## nc208 (Aug 2, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yeah,80+ cuts to pick from is extremely hard..
> 
> I just do ol'school & new hype
> 
> ...


His Zpumoni is ridiculous looking, have you grabbed that one yet?


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> His Zpumoni is ridiculous looking, have you grabbed that one yet?


Had a pack that I put in one of my contest,think @BobBitchen won them.
It definitely looks good.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 2, 2020)

So here’s the Sugar Rush number 6 lady just finishing her stretch, and CM number 3(2nd pic on the left) about to open up and let loose. Soon as he does i’m collecting as much pollen as i can, and i’m going to absolutely dust number six(and the rest of the SR’s with him). Since i won’t be able to keep any cuts i definitely want to keep the SR line going as well as the CM line going as well. Hopefully i can get enough seeds out of the SR’s to do a massive pheno hunt, so i can find another CP dominant phenotype then hit it with a stud i find out of the Dingleberry pack i got from Thugpug or Back to Cherry from Rado. My end goal for that project is to create a stable Cherry Pie dominant line in seed form. Would be nice to be able to get my hands on a cut of the real deal CP and back cross it over multiple generations. That might be my next project is to pop the Dingleberry’s(Cherry Puff x Cherry Pie Breath) and Back to Cherry(CP x Grape Pie bx) to try and find a CP dom stud, and hit the real deal CP with it then work that line. Probably would have a lot better results with that, than a poly hybrid that has 1/8 of CP in it’s genetics and a stud that only has the F1 Durb in it’s genetics. if anyone can point me in the right direction to a good regular KLP cross that would be highly appreciated, so that way i can find KLP dominant stud to hit KLP dominant phenotype out of the KLP x The Menthol pack i got from compound genetics. Would love to stabilize a KLP line as well, since KLP and CP are definitely in my top three as far as flavor goes and it’s a bonus they help a lot with my anxiety and insomnia.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Jelly dream


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 3, 2020)

genuity said:


> Had a pack that I put in one of my contest,think @BobBitchen won them.
> It definitely looks good.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 3, 2020)

Blackberry kush, looking fire, calmag issue all my fault the plant is beautiful. @Bobby schmeckle killing it brother, thanks again!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 3, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Blackberry kush, looking fire, calmag issue all my fault the plant is beautiful. @Bobby schmeckle killing it brother, thanks again!
> View attachment 4643567
> View attachment 4643571


Awesome! I’m glad they’re turning out nice. Can’t wait to see them done.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 3, 2020)

Here come the F2’s....


----------



## chiefer888 (Aug 4, 2020)

Some Honey Sundae parting shots


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2020)

Shoreline Michoacan pollinated with TGA Agent Orange:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## klyphman (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello all. Beautiful day here after 3.5” of rain yesterday. 

This is my first time growing out a male for checkers purposes and I would appreciate some input. This Vashon Eki Bird is in a small container in my garden, ready to bring inside to a windowsill once ready to drop pollen.

Here are the flowers right now. They are just a few mm in size and I can barely see some white through a few ‘seams’. Are they close to opening? How big do they typically get?

Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2020)

This picture gives you an idea of the various stages of open:


----------



## Senokai (Aug 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Hello all. Beautiful day here after 3.5” of rain yesterday.
> 
> This is my first time growing out a male for checkers purposes and I would appreciate some input. This Vashon Eki Bird is in a small container in my garden, ready to bring inside to a windowsill once ready to drop pollen.
> 
> ...


In my experience the sacks will start to open not long after they droop/flop. I would say you are getting pretty close to that stage. Happy Chucking!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2020)

Did anybody notice the female bracts in the male pic I posted?
They are frosty.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 5, 2020)

Kept a male west side creeper.. any suggestions on easiest way to collect pollen? I’ve read a couple post about putting a cutting into a cup and collecting pollen that way? Here he is. Let me add he is outside.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2020)

I put a ziplock bag over the flowers in the early morning and bend the plant over so the pollen settles in the bag. Shake the plant to release the pollen.

Make sure that you remove the pollen from the debris in the bag and store it mixed with rice or flower to keep it dry.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 5, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I put a ziplock bag over the flowers in the early morning and bend the plant over so the pollen settles in the bag. Shake the plant to release the pollen.
> 
> Make sure that you remove the pollen from the debris in the bag and store it mixed with rice or flower to keep it dry.


Thank you!


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Aug 5, 2020)

At my age i tend to forget small details ,thanks for the reminder!


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Some gelato turning purplish black. Smells like grape pie. And one shot of my snowcaine for shits and giggles.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2020)

AO Male:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 6, 2020)

I finally massaged some of this strain database data into decent shape and got the most basic form of it online.
9560 strains. Breeder linking, realtime search and many more data points are coming soon.

I bet y'all thought I was full of shit, sorry for ghosting you bitches for like 3 months, we had to find a way to survive. There's nothing else exposed, to speak of, on the site ...but here's this:



https://elbow.farm/strains




Edit...just added basic breeder pages, fixed small bugs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2020)

View attachment 4645764


MInewgrow said:


> Some gelato turning purplish black. Smells like grape pie. And one shot of my snowcaine for shits and giggles.
> View attachment 4646298
> View attachment 4646299


The 33 and 47 turn nice purple colors. Enjoyable smoke too


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 7, 2020)

almost day 40 for the bbk x grape stomper x bbk them bad fish genetics don’t play! Even with the calmag issue she is still stacking like a champ!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> almost day 40 for the bbk x grape stomper x bbk them bad fish genetics don’t play! Even with the calmag issue she is still stacking like a champ!
> View attachment 4646842
> View attachment 4646844
> View attachment 4646848


That looks delicious and very much like mom. Can't wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That looks delicious and very much like mom. Can't wait to hear how she smokes.


Thanks brother, she has a grape kool-aid, grape flintstones vitamin berries smell. Can’t wait either


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 7, 2020)

Calimints male 6 and then 3 almost about to open up. Going to try my best to bring them to my garage, without waisting to much pollen. Then going to lay a garbage bag done, and shake them down to collect all the pollen. Going to try Simply2Complex’s method of using Aluminum foil, and then put it in a baggie with the couple grains of rice to keep it dry. Going to cut some clones from my buddies female today, so it looks like the bx is a go. Hopefully i can get enough pollen to dust the living shit out of them, and get enough viable seeds to do a massive hunt. So i’m going to leave the Sugar Rush be, and focus on the bx line. Since they’re essentially Gelato 2.0’s, should be very interesting to see what can be found out of a massive hunt. Hopefully i’ll be able to find some offspring that resemble the well renowned Gelato cuts. Not to mention find some actual studs, that haven’t gone through the ringer like these two.


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Calimints male 6 and then 3 almost about to open up. Going to try my best to bring them to my garage, without waisting to much pollen. Then going to lay a garbage bag done, and shake them down to collect all the pollen. Going to try Simply2Complex’s method of using Aluminum foil, and then put it in a baggie with the couple grains of rice to keep it dry.
> 
> Super tight work. Any further detail and notes on the pollen results from collection to dusting would be appreciated. Ever try mixing filtered pollen with sterilized flour after it cools from an oven in order to keep it dry and stretch it out in freezer? . ever heard of adding filler to pollen for these purposes besides flour? cant wait to see how the bx hunt turns out


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2020)

Demo #1 from @genuity 

Loud armpit / sweetness on the nose, greasy trich's and solid bud, not dense but solid. Defo my fave out of the 3 plants in flower, fantastic job Gen


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 8, 2020)

To be 100% honest with you this is my first time chucking, so i’m pretty excited to hunt through the offspring of the larger hunt and see what i’m able to find. There’s definitely some heavy variation in this cross. One of the males i have looks a little bit more indica dominant with a tighter internal spacing broader leaves, and a thicker stalk. The other male looks like it’s more sativa leaning, but definitely has some traits that remind me of OG. Then the female that my buddy has looks like a straight indica because the stalk is thick as fuck, the leaves look like dinosaur leaves were they’re so fat and broad that they’re completely shading all the lower inner growth, and not to mention these are in their second or third week of bloom and they really haven’t stretched more than an inch or two. So off a lot of the cuts i get, number three is definitely going to be used, and number six. Number three i’m going to try and make some offspring that are better suited for an SOG set up. With the number six male, i’m going to try and make offspring that are more suited for a SCROG set up. i’m thinking the offspring should be very close to the different on Gelato cuts, because of like a third before the mom is the thin mints cut, and the dad of this cross is Sherb bx. Who knows what Mother Nature will throw at me though.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2020)

5/6 Space Monkey x Sleeskunk are up in red Solos. Very intense and loud strain, will be lookin for a boy. Also have 3 girls at 35 days now smelling like Lavender, Lemons and Pine sap. Very sticky and al are tight topped and trained bushes with somewhat rounded buds. Very much louder today.

4 Black Gold F2s (Green point) are in early veg putting out real leaves.

1 Space Monkey f2 at 45 days loud with Lavender and Pine and something rotten. Sticky of course. Slightly longish buds, average size, virtually no new pistils and trykes are most cloudy, and some that are pearlescent, milky, just beautiful. Some calyxes are absolutely white with trykes. She has stopped making new flowers with very few white pistils. Some leaves fading to yellow. I have had a couple phenos of Space Monkey that finished in 7 weeks TDC. Still going through water fast.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

I use to hate finding seeds in weed. But this time after finishing off a QP off some excellent smoke to find this at the very bottom just makes me happy. s1?


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 8, 2020)

just took this down at high tide on the waning moon.  Banner 1.0 f3 x Ghost of Lee Roy pheno #2 I have 4 phenos of "Dark Horse Genetics" "Banner 1.0" mom I have collected through the f3s. This was the strawberry diesel leaning f3 mom hit with a "ghost of lee roy" male from a "Rare Dankness pack". The result is this:* UNICORN FART!!! *smells like a dead horse with strawberry jam smeared on it. The nose is such a wierd mix of a deep dark sweet almost artificial red strawberry scent at the tippy top of an almost offensive dank rotten meat skunk funk. The entire assault on the ol factory is fucking LOUD LOUD LOUD af. Some things words on a screen just can't describe and this smell of pop tart jizz on a skunks butthole that permeates the air when I rub the base of the fan leaves that I removed is one of them. It is seriously loud and different from the many strawberry diesels and strawberry og mash ups I have ever encountered over the years. Mad props to" Fractal Genetics" Genesh who added the strawberry diesel f3 male the Banner #3 was bx ed with. I believe it had a huge influence on the variation (in a good way) of the phenos I got from the Banner 1.0 mom's line. Here are pics and cut and paste of the parents seed company break downs on seedfinder as well as pics of the "Unicorn Fart" #2 frost. It took me years to do the f3 moms and cross them to the Ghost of Lee Roy pollen. I have a few new phenos of the results I am combing through. This is the sweet more berryish #2. Taken with a garbage burner cell hopefully I will up grade cam equipment soon. Top pic is "Banner 1.0" f3 mom with "Ghost of Lee Roy" pollinated "Unicorn Fart" seeds. Next two are of just harvested Unicorn Fart cross......

---*"*-Bruce Banner 1.0 (aka Bruce Banner BX 2.0) is a *mostly indica* variety from Dark Horse Genetics and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±70 days*) and *outdoors*. Dark Horse Genetics' Bruce Banner 1.0 is a THC dominant variety
The long awaited seed relase of Bruce Banner project has begun.
The legend of Bruce Banner began when I was in college attending University of Montana and popping seeds like a manic looking for killer phenos of Sour Kushes and flavor packed powerful hybrids mostly. I was gifted seeds by JLP and Lonestar (overgrow) and found inspiration in their small but killer breeding programms and began to tinker myself.

I was able to win a pack of the orginal Strawberry Diesel by Rez Auction on Seedbay after the seed drop crashed the servers back in 2006 an knew to use the males instantly.

The mother of a Cross was the "Orginal OG kush" passed to me in Boulder 2004 by my mentor and legendary Colorado grower Marc Hale. This cutt has gone by "LA Kush", "Coal Creek Kush","Orginal Kush" and the 10k cutt of OG... all the same and as far as I am concerned this was the only OG before 2005 before all the name change game that makes sourcing OGs so hard nowadays.

After moving back to Denver in 2008 and founding Delta9 we released the Bruce Banner as our house strain to much fan fare, long lines and wait list pre orders to the hoards trying to get this strain.
Winning the High Times Caregives cup 2009, High Times Cup Denver 2014 Best US Non-Solvent Hash 3rd place, Highest Tested THC in High Times Cannabis history, and Title of Strongest Strain on Earth (High Times), and number 9 on High Times 25 Greatest strains of all time! Bruce Banner has become the stuff of legend.
Bruce Banner 1.0 is the start of a 4 part breeding programm to F4 and stabilize the Bruce Banner #3 Pheno.

*Ghost of LeeRoy* »»» Ghost OG x Lee Roy 
Lee Roy »»» Triangle Kush x Rare Dankness RD #2 

Rare DanknessRD #2 
»»» Triangle Kush x {Ghost OG x (Ghost OG x Chem Dawg)} BX2


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> just took this down at high tide on the waning moon.  Banner 1.0 f3 x Ghost of Lee Roy pheno #2 I have 4 phenos of "Dark Horse Genetics" "Banner 1.0" mom I have collected through the f3s. This was the strawberry diesel leaning f3 mom hit with a "ghost of lee roy" male from a "Rare Dankness pack". The result is this:* UNICORN FART!!! *smells like a dead horse with strawberry jam smeared on it. The nose is such a wierd mix of a deep dark sweet almost artificial red strawberry scent at the tippy top of an almost offensive dank rotten meat skunk funk. The entire assault on the ol factory is fucking LOUD LOUD LOUD af. Some things words on a screen just can't describe and this smell of pop tart jizz on a skunks butthole that permeates the air when I rub the base of the fan leaves that I removed is one of them. It is seriously loud and different from the many strawberry diesels and strawberry og mash ups I have ever encountered over the years. Mad props to" Fractal Genetics" Genesh who added the strawberry diesel f3 male the Banner #3 was bx ed with. I believe it had a huge influence on the variation (in a good way) of the phenos I got from the Banner 1.0 mom's line. Here are pics and cut and paste of the parents seed company break downs on seedfinder as well as pics of the "Unicorn Fart" #2 frost. It took me years to do the f3 moms and cross them to the Ghost of Lee Roy pollen. I have a few new phenos of the results I am combing through. This is the sweet more berryish #2. Taken with a garbage burner cell hopefully I will up grade cam equipment soon. Top pic is "Banner 1.0" f3 mom with "Ghost of Lee Roy" pollinated "Unicorn Fart" seeds. Next two are of just harvested Unicorn Fart cross......
> 
> ---*"*-Bruce Banner 1.0 (aka Bruce Banner BX 2.0) is a *mostly indica* variety from Dark Horse Genetics and can be cultivated *indoors* (where the plants will need a flowering time of *±70 days*) and *outdoors*. Dark Horse Genetics' Bruce Banner 1.0 is a THC dominant variety
> The long awaited seed relase of Bruce Banner project has begun.
> ...


Pro tip: most of us are in it for the pictures, I say this as a person who is often too long-winded.  Speaking of which...Cookies n Chem starting to show off his balls.



Making F2s and crossing him with this Animal Cookies x Tropicanna Cookies keeper I have.

Never grown outside before, just playing with it this year.

Dynasty freebie of Cherry Vanilla Skunk x Blue Heron #111 is looking like a winner.

Found one Pineapple Fields out of three females that has those real pineapple terps, big yielder too, but she’s sleeping.

And last but not least, Chucker’s Gear — Spandex Cougar untopped in a 1 gallon pot; looking greasy and smelling fruity.


----------



## Mim Towls (Aug 8, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> And last but not least, Chucker’s Gear — Spandex Cougar untopped in a 1 gallon pot; looking greasy and smelling fruity


SPANDEX COUGAR!  

edit to give props to the dynasty freebie too


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pro tip: most of us are in it for the pictures, I say this as a person who is often too long-winded.  Speaking of which...Cookies n Chem starting to show off his balls.
> 
> View attachment 4648007View attachment 4648008
> 
> ...


thank you I'm new


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> thank you I'm new


I was mostly just messing with you a tiny bit, I haven’t been here in months. Got your DM, you’re 100% cool by me!


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Unicorn Fart pheno #2 dry enough to taste but locking it up for the cure last pic of this pheno on this thread.


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

Gonna need a new name. H.B.K. Already has it:









Unicorn Farts (H.B.K. Genetics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Independent, standardized information about H.B.K. Genetic's cannabis-strain Unicorn Farts! Find phenotypes, comments + detailed profiles, flowering-time, THC-Content, images, prices & stores, ext




en.seedfinder.eu





good looking plant. How about rotten strawberry jam?


----------



## S3NS3 (Aug 8, 2020)

Polyuro said:


> Gonna need a new name. H.B.K. Already has it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh shit dude thanks I'm going to get on that. embarrassing af. For future reference should I just type strain names into seedfinder search function or is there a better way so I don't do this again? This is my first few posts ever in a forum environment after 20 plus years having the passion for the hobby so any advice is appreciated. Soooo many labels lol oh well "Crimson Khaleesi"? "Uber Funk?" would work for all the labels with initials I'll meditate on a new moniker for now it's just the Banner 1.0 X Ghost of Lee Roy


----------



## Polyuro (Aug 8, 2020)

S3NS3 said:


> ohhhh shit dude thanks I'm going to get on that. embarrassing af. For future reference should I just type strain names into seedfinder search function or is there a better way so I don't do this again? This is my first few posts ever in a forum environment after 20 plus years having the passion for the hobby so any advice is appreciated. Soooo many labels lol oh well "Crimson Khaleesi"? "Uber Funk?" would work for all the labels with initials I'll meditate on a new moniker for now it's just the Banner 1.0 X Ghost of Lee Roy


It happens. Chive on.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2020)

Tent reeking of Pineapple Fields, two in back, two Ms. Universe in front, back right is making all the glorious stank. Will have to give them some support tomorrow morning,


Added realtime search to the open strain database today, actually works okay, still working on dialing in fuzzy text params & need to cache results for performance. Lots of data gathering left to do, but it is a start.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2020)

Real Gorill4 #2
(GG4 x (GG4 x GG4)
bred by Real Gorilla Seeds


A few of these in flower, nice plants with great uniformity, had my eye on #2 for a whole now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)

Whitesnake/blackberry kush by @Bobby schmeckle 

10 gallon cloth pot + 20” saucer. 

(We are stripping the deck with a pressure washer. )


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 9, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Whitesnake/blackberry kush by @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4648684
> 10 gallon cloth pot + 20” saucer.
> 
> (We are stripping the deck with a pressure washer. )


WHOA. That's not a small plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> WHOA. That's not a small plant.


One might even say, without meaning it in a body shaming way, that it’s “chunky.”


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 9, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> WHOA. That's not a small plant.





Michael Huntherz said:


> One might even say, without meaning it in a body shaming way, that it’s “chunky.”


Thanks fellers!
That plant is almost as wide as it is tall -- I shit you not (pun intended).

Roots are so dense on top that I just water the saucer. I can pour 2 gals in that fucker, easy.

Needless to say, I gave up top dressing with organic nutes; that plant is jacked up on Mills!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pro tip: most of us are in it for the pictures, I say this as a person who is often too long-winded.  Speaking of which...Cookies n Chem starting to show off his balls.


I've got a couple of male CnC [ and females] at exactly the same stage. I'm going to make a few f2s to make some S1s from later as I understand it's a discontinued line. The big shirley will be hit with a stud Bodhi More Cowbell for some sort of cookie mashup f1s.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 9, 2020)

Now I am very happy with the quality that came out of my CnC chuck. Previously I was dissapointed with my results, however others had the guts grow them out and show me I was wrong. It was me, not the seeds.

This is some pretry heavy smoke, not project weed. The red headed stranger was good too. It reduced the yields on everything, qulaity over quantity tho.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2020)

Chopping day around these parts,good run this time around..

Moose track, putting out some fat moose knuckles..


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 10, 2020)

Perfect trim! What a gorgeous structure, not to mention it looks like tight nugs and frosty. Wow!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 10, 2020)

So first try with the CM number 3 male and CM number 6 male was a complete failure, but that was completely my fault due to trying to dust him over a contractor bag and trying to bring them inside while a storm is headed right at me. This next time i’m going to try in my room, over parchment paper, and with the fan off. Going to leave them in my room by the window so they still get some light, and so they can still open up. Number 6 was a complete failure as well. Going to keep them inside, instead of outside and let them open up and catch their pollen. Definitely learned my lesson, that i can’t expect to try to bring a plant from outside to inside without completely losing all of the pollen from the sacks that are open. First picture is CM6, and second picture is CM3.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 10, 2020)

if you live in Southwest Florida and you’re running some outside, sorry for the dick move. i’m still learning, but ignorance is not an excuse. The seeds will produce some flame though


----------



## Joedank (Aug 11, 2020)

Finally the good part...
side chick from chuckers paradise @genuity pushing 10’ heavy feeder , triggered to flower at around August 1st huge stretch went from 6ft to 10feet in about 9 days. Needs lots of nitrogen..

Cherry pie breath also chuckers gear
Love this cut indoors but it is not looking like it is fully in flower yet! It’s growth reminds me of Hindu Kush

my chuck sfv og X lemon cookies . I gotta dig deeper here man she is awesome outdoors triggered July 20th and is already pushing a lot of resin !
Stacking

Bob bitchen beans chicken dinner barely triggered pushing 11 ft I am really excited for this

group shot
Ceiling is 12 ft . Kosher kush breath from thug pug in foreground..
Thanks to all whom provided these grand genetics


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 11, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Finally the good part...
> side chick from chuckers paradise @genuity pushing 10’ heavy feeder , triggered to flower at around August 1st huge stretch went from 6ft to 10feet in about 9 days. Needs lots of nitrogen..
> View attachment 4650561View attachment 4650563
> Cherry pie breath also chuckers gear
> ...


June you say?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> June you say?


Doh July better edit that. June would be borderline auto haha thanks for pointing that out !


----------



## Houstini (Aug 11, 2020)

unfortunately for this chucker I’ve been less than inspired by the males I’ve seen so far this year. Have a few nice cuts from last winter’s hunt and gifts from friends in the outdoor garden. A few candidates for reversals, but ill pop some new stuff soon to see where things go.


----------



## klx (Aug 12, 2020)

Demo f2 at 7 weeks


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4635986
> After much sampling and asking friends opinions etc. I’ve settled on blackberry cake #4 as the keeper. It purpled up nicely and kept a lot of the cake flavor with an added purple skittle flavor from the blackberry. Time to hit her with the gelatti bx dad.


Very nice.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 12, 2020)

So after failing miserably three times, and switching to aluminum foil instead of parchment paper success! Finally got a decent amount of pollen off of the CM3 stud, and now it’s time for the fun to begin.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 12, 2020)

Glad i tried getting some off of the CM6 male before i switched to trying to get some from CM3(which I personally like better than CM6). Also remembered what Simply2Complex said, and the aluminum foil works like an absolute charm. When i used parchment paper all the pollen was sticking to it, but not with the aluminum foil. Should be fun hitting the four different Sugar Rush phenos i have, as well as making the bx with the CM2. First picture is the CM2, second picture is the SR five, third picture is the SR 10, fourth picture is SR6, and the fifth picture is SR nine. All of them are getting hit with CM3 which is the sixth picture. Not sure if i’m going to hit everything with the CM6(seventh picture), but i’m definitely going to hit the CM2 cuts that i got from my buddy. His number 2 pheno leans right in between CM3 and CM6. if i do hit them all i’ll have to dust each top with the different male, and make sure i label the tops somehow.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 12, 2020)

Just write on it, twist tie it off. Wet the surroundings, rinse and repeat to avoid cross contamination, it will breathe and get enough light for a few days. After about 4 days remove the bags and lightly mist everything to tidy up and you already have twisties for the labels, a hole punch and you already have labels.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2020)

Unknown

Popped a lot of seed plants for this run (15 strains, various phenos), every one got a label...or so I thought lol


----------



## klx (Aug 13, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Unknown
> View attachment 4652103
> Popped a lot of seed plants for this run (15 strains, various phenos), every one got a label...or so I thought lol


Murphy's law


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2020)

Was Murphy a stoner?


----------



## genuity (Aug 13, 2020)

What's next?
A earthquake and tsunami..


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2020)

Honey Sundae (left) and BlueRipper (right) outdoor

HS has been getting light dep for a couple weeks and BR just started on the regimine last night.

I was curious if it would be enough, it seems to be working.
HS

BR

Will probably stop sometime end of august beginning sept, idk I have not done a fall light dep so kinda wingin' like normal.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 13, 2020)

Honey Sundae (left) and BlueRipper (right) outdoor
View attachment 4652643
HS has been getting light dep for a couple weeks and BR just started on the regimine last night.
View attachment 4652646
I was curious if it would be enough, it seems to be working.
HS
View attachment 4652647
BR
View attachment 4652648
Will probably stop sometime end of august beginning sept, idk I have not done a fall light dep so kinda wingin' like normal


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 13, 2020)

Took cuts of the Cali kings today. Got 6 females and 5 males. Hoping to find a nice make to play with, the ones I labeled 2 and 5 are looking promising early. Males already showing, I’ll wind up taking sacks off the clones so they have a better chance of going back into veg mode. Sprayed with pyganic to take care of any potential hitchhikers.


Cannarado herm seed, sundae driver leaning dubb sundae threw some nuts and pollinated a couple topanga lemon ladies. Looks like it’s throwing down frost hella early, hopefully it’s stable and dank. Got 4-5 more I can pop at some point if it looks good.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 14, 2020)

SD x SCJ 1



SD x SCJ 2. Orange skunk smell with great lateral branching me excited about her


The cuts I took rooted so that’s a relief. There are some lower branches that aren’t going to do much that I’ll take for additional cuts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2020)

Gonna see whats cracking. 


They're all offspring from a reversed lvtk. 19 altogether. Gonna transplant into 1 gallon pots/fabric and cram a tent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2020)

Chucker’s own Spandex Cougar test run. Now she’s just showing off.
1 gallon coco 12/12 from seed

Grrl stahp


----------



## Joedank (Aug 16, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4655402
> View attachment 4655403
> 
> Chucker’s own Spandex Cougar test run. Now she’s just showing off.
> ...


Dayum !! You can run the water leaves for hash ! Very nice. What’s the lineage ??


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2020)

@Michael Huntherz - did you say you added a search feature to the strain database?


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Finally the good part...
> side chick from chuckers paradise @genuity pushing 10’ heavy feeder , triggered to flower at around August 1st huge stretch went from 6ft to 10feet in about 9 days. Needs lots of nitrogen..
> View attachment 4650561View attachment 4650563
> Cherry pie breath also chuckers gear
> ...


Slice of heaven


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2020)

Heard Jim Belushi talking about Cherry Pie on Seth Meyers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Heard Jim Belushi talking about Cherry Pie on Seth Meyers.


I seen an article with Jim about he's farm in Oregon. I thought it was cool seeing him with a big doobie.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Michael Huntherz - did you say you added a search feature to the strain database?


Yeah, then I took a week off working on that project. Real basic search at https://elbow.farm homepage.

I have a simple client for the seedfinder.eu API started, all of their data is public via the API, and I am going to repurpose it (leaving it free and open forever)...displayed and reportable in different, hopefully more usable, ways. They are super bot-paranoid, though, so it will take some time to scrape it...with a bot  I am writing. Sure the data is public, but their representation of it can make it damn hard to do any real research.

I need to start adding all the chuckers and strains I know from this joint, too.

Real life called and I had to do less fun stuff.



Joedank said:


> Dayum !! You can run the water leaves for hash ! Very nice. What’s the lineage ??


IIRC... Side Chick and Y U Gelly? @genuity


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I seen an article with Jim about he's farm in Oregon. I thought it was cool seeing him with a big doobie.


You didn't see him passing joints with Mr Woods?


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yeah, then I took a week off working on that project. Real basic search at https://elbow.farm homepage.
> 
> I have a simple client for the seedfinder.eu API started, all of their data is public via the API, and I am going to repurpose it (leaving it free and open forever)...displayed and reportable in different, hopefully more usable, ways. They are super bot-paranoid, though, so it will take some time to scrape it...with a bot  I am writing. Sure the data is public, but their representation of it can make it damn hard to do any real research.
> 
> ...


Why you Gelly x Floozy


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 17, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why you Gelly x Floozy


I realized that was the answer after I dug my seeds out, didn’t edit in time. Shit be lookin fiiiaaaahh. — Tips hat to @genuity, not that he needs my validation.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 17, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You didn't see him passing joints with Mr Woods?
> 
> View attachment 4655788


Belushi’s farm slangs a grip in Eastern Oregon, by which I mean most of it goes over the border to Idaho because fucking nobody lives in the godforsaken E. OR Great Basin desert. I actually love it out there, but there ain’t shit for population. I think Jim’s main farm is in Medford, which is on the edge of nowhere. Haven’t seen anything that impressed me too much from them but their Chemdawg is legit potent and generally well done. Sales on the border are 420% higher than the rest of the state, that’s an official statistic from the Oregon Department of Economic Analysis.









Marijuana sales on the Oregon-Idaho border are 420% higher than average, an analysis finds. Yes, you read that right


The eastern Oregon weed boom is to be expected, given that recreational marijuana isn't legal in Idaho. But the numbers are still surprising -- in more ways than one.




amp.cnn.com


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 17, 2020)

Blackberry kush x grape stomper x blackberry kush 
By @Bobby schmeckle, a little tester nug at almost day 50. Still another week or so left on her.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2020)

He says his grower is the dealer from SNL back in the 70s. I bet they have some killer sativa.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 17, 2020)

Mohican said:


> He says his grower is the dealer from SNL back in the 70s. I bet they have some killer sativa.


I’ve probably only seen dregs, myself. I’d love to see their top shelf selections. I would even consider working for the guy, wouldn’t know where to begin. I just havent seen their headstash quality work, probably. Man, the stories would be so great...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I’ve probably only seen dregs, myself. I’d love to see their top shelf selections. I would even consider working for the guy, wouldn’t know where to begin. I just havent seen their headstash quality work, probably. Man, the stories would be so great...


Quick smoking joint shot @ 1:10 - the entire movie is available for 'no dinero' on YouTube. It's more than 30 years old, but classics remain classics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2020)

Even better trailer:


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gonna see whats cracking.
> View attachment 4655039
> 
> They're all offspring from a reversed lvtk. 19 altogether. Gonna transplant into 1 gallon pots/fabric and cram a tent.


Hope you find a killer pheno. Cheers.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2020)

“Collection Plate” is out for Useful freebies Black Domina x Hashplant Haze pollen, got a couple girls in flower too.

Will also be collecting dust from 2 Peak Northern Berry real quick.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 17, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Blackberry kush x grape stomper x blackberry kush
> By @Bobby schmeckle, a little tester nug at almost day 50. Still another week or so left on her.
> View attachment 4656286


That looks really tasty! Nice job!


----------



## klx (Aug 18, 2020)

Demo F2 #9 doing its best forum cookie impersonation


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2020)

1. Sidechick long flower pheno
2. Sidechick short flower pheno looks like a frost monster in the making. 
3. Chicken dinner
4. Sfv x lemon cookies... 
they all exploded with resin this week! Harvest will be fun!


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> Now you doing the right thing....
> 
> So many fine pics of bio d females..she is a must grow..


(This post above is from 5 years ago...
would you believe I still have some of these bio diesel x 707 headband seeds vsone sent me. They made the best concentrates I have ever tasted. I endedup blasting the whole plant. Might have to dig into them again.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2020)

Joedank said:


> (This post above is from 5 years ago...
> would you believe I still have some of these bio diesel x 707 headband seeds vsone sent me. They made the best concentrates I have ever tasted. I endedup blasting the whole plant. Might have to dig into them again.


I bet it's some extrem terps in them... damn.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 18, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yeah, then I took a week off working on that project. Real basic search at https://elbow.farm homepage.
> 
> I have a simple client for the seedfinder.eu API started, all of their data is public via the API, and I am going to repurpose it (leaving it free and open forever)...displayed and reportable in different, hopefully more usable, ways. They are super bot-paranoid, though, so it will take some time to scrape it...with a bot  I am writing. Sure the data is public, but their representation of it can make it damn hard to do any real research.
> 
> ...


What a cool project. Great site too.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2020)

Demo #4


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 19, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That looks really tasty! Nice job!


She has a nice berry, like a wild berry smell and taste. And the high was nice and mellow I was surprised how long it lasted. Well done and thanks again brother for everything!! Gonna puff on this.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2020)

klx said:


> Demo F2 #9 doing its best forum cookie impersonation
> 
> View attachment 4657136


Are you seeing more variety in the f2s?


----------



## klx (Aug 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Are you seeing more variety in the f2s?


Yes lots of nice variety, can see the grandparents coming through but I also saw a lot of herms. I used multiple males and multiple females to make the F2s so I am being more selective with the F3s and keeping all the seeds from each mother separate to try to work that out.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2020)

klx said:


> Yes lots of nice variety, can see the grandparents coming through but I also saw a lot of herms. I used multiple males and multiple females to make the F2s so I am being more selective with the F3s and keeping all the seeds from each mother separate to try to work that out.


Putting in work.. nice.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 20, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> What a cool project. Great site too.


Thanks, it is a million miles away from done, but there’s a lot under the hood.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 20, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Thanks, it is a million miles away from done, but there’s a lot under the hood.


I've only done a bit of web design myself, nothing too in-depth, basic php and mysql stuff at best. other than that I have a little site on wordpress hosted at AWS.

I think it's a great idea to have a site/database like yours in the public domain that can track varieties(strains) and breeders information. I'd certainly be interested in contributing content. I've been caring for cannabis plants on and off for years to varying degrees of seriousness. In the past I've pollinated plants (sometimes with surprisingly nice results) but never kept any permanent record - seeds were lost, major life events happened (children being born, etc.)
Now that laws have relaxed considerably here in Canada, plus the fact that I have now gone the medical-mj route, has allowed me to get back involved.
I have projects planned for the coming grow cycles, such as plans to cross popular contemporary western strains with landrace strains. We'll see what comes of it. If anything good, a site like yours would be a great way to share info and even any resulting successful genetics.
Thanks!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 20, 2020)

Tropical Lassi #1
(Jaffa Cake Cookies x Yeti OG f2) - Resinheadsgenetics

Stacking with a deep orange funk, earthy back end nose


----------



## klx (Aug 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Putting in work.. nice.


I'm in the process of moving house so am flat out at the moment but plan on popping a bunch of F3s by Christmas.

Edit: Here is another F2 one of my favourites, a nice mix and yields well


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 20, 2020)

Outdoor seed making station starting to do seed making things. I installed a spare topanga lemon #7 to get blasted by this Cali king dust.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tropical Lassi #1
> (Jaffa Cake Cookies x Yeti OG f2) - Resinheadsgenetics
> View attachment 4659633
> Stacking with a deep orange funk, earthy back end nose


Damn that looks nice. Should be some awesome rosin from that I bet. I've been wanting to try out a cross with the Jaffa cake after having tasted it. Is Resinhead quality gear? Any others you recommend to try out over in the uk?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 21, 2020)

@genuity 

Could you [or anyone] post the makeup of Hooch? Thanks.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Damn that looks nice. Should be some awesome rosin from that I bet. I've been wanting to try out a cross with the Jaffa cake after having tasted it. Is Resinhead quality gear? Any others you recommend to try out over in the uk?


Thanks, I tend to sift then make hash and edibles but yeah the rosin would be outstanding.

There's Resinheadgenetics (who I've seen on US seed banks) and these UK guys Resinhead*s*genetics but I don't think hes breeding any more. I was gifted 2 strains from them in 2017, Tropical Lassi and Dirty Glue (GG4 x Yeti OG f2) and both were great strains to grow and smoke with great flavour and stone

If you're looking for Jaffa Cake crosses Frosted London Dank and Mean Beanz would be you're best start. Lady Sativa Genetics have a orange diesel V3 which is supposed to be amazing, their Marmalade is highly spoken of.

Underground Originals are popular and put out some stella work, working Cheese and Blues lines into cookies and more. I've flowered out their Disocbiscuit (GSC x (Cheese x Blues) and was impressed.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, I tend to sift then make hash and edibles but yeah the rosin would be outstanding.
> 
> There's Resinheadgenetics (who I've seen on US seed banks) and these UK guys Resinhead*s*genetics but I don't think hes breeding any more. I was gifted 2 strains from them in 2017, Tropical Lassi and Dirty Glue (GG4 x Yeti OG f2) and both were great strains to grow and smoke with great flavour and stone
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the suggestions. I saw a bunch of Mean Beanz stuff which looked nice so will try them out.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 21, 2020)

Day 14
SDxSCJ 1
SCJ (OG) leaner?

SDxSCJ 2 really digging this girl


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 21, 2020)

Born in smoke


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> @genuity
> 
> Could you [or anyone] post the makeup of Hooch? Thanks.







__





Club 600


Hope u feel better soon Dst!:hug:



www.rollitup.org





A very nice dessert breath #9,that smelled like jail house hooch, that got hit by Mimosa.


New life

Shoreline x Floozy


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 21, 2020)

Scarlet Begonias!


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are going to stink


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

Does anyone ever pay to get their stuff tested? To see what pheno is best? I saw on someone's IG that sent all their phenos of bear claw by alien genetics and the results are very surprising. For a 300 pack I'd be disappointed but I see a lot say THC % means nothing. The Gas grill listed was one of their own chucks.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Does anyone ever pay to get their stuff tested? To see what pheno is best? I saw on someone's IG that sent all their phenos of bear claw by alien genetics and the results are very surprising. For a 300 pack I'd be disappointed but I see a lot say THC % means nothing. The Gas grill listed was one of their own chucks.
> 
> View attachment 4660753


Ooof 

what did the flower look like?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Ooof
> 
> what did the flower look like?


He didn't talk about that yet. It was looking at his picks vs what they showed. He liked the 3,6, and 7.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 21, 2020)

Ice cream cake x gelonatti (gelato x watermelon gelatti) ready to burst. i hit the gelonatti to several other moms too.

the ice cream cake is so good I think I’m gonna reverse her and use her as a dad. Hope everyone is doing well. My entire state is on fire right now. Not very cool.

oh. I also popped some gmo/chem 91 S1 from my grandma @curious2garden and I believe they were originally from @shorelineOG I’m thinking they’re gonna be stinky.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2020)

No numbers here...



Sure hope I got some of these seed left...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> No numbers here...
> View attachment 4660855
> View attachment 4660857
> 
> Sure hope I got some of these seed left...


Those moose tracks mine? How'd they turn out?


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Those moose tracks mine? How'd they turn out?


Top of the shelf nugs for sure..
Cookie terps,good strong highs,fast finish..gas on one of the phenos.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> Top of the shelf nugs for sure..
> Cookie terps,good strong highs,fast finish..gas on one of the phenos.


Awesome. Glad to hear that.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 22, 2020)

@genuity what kind of lighting do you use if you dont mind me asking? Thanks.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> @genuity what kind of lighting do you use if you dont mind me asking? Thanks.


630 DE LEC bulbs for the summertime heat,1000watt DE for the rest of the time.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 22, 2020)

genuity said:


> 630 DE LEC bulbs for the summertime heat,1000watt DE for the rest of the time.


I could tell you were not using LED. Cmh lighting is very interesting. Might try them one day. I currently run a mix of cobs, qb, and graumaus pucks. I must say I have seen numerous world class grow pics from you. Very inspirational. Keep up the great work.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Does anyone ever pay to get their stuff tested? To see what pheno is best? I saw on someone's IG that sent all their phenos of bear claw by alien genetics and the results are very surprising. For a 300 pack I'd be disappointed but I see a lot say THC % means nothing. The Gas grill listed was one of their own chucks.


Few years ago I saw some bud tested over here at 30%, dripping in frost and quite possibly the most forgetful smoke ever.

THC is just one over a hundred (known) cannabinoids not mentioning the 100 or so terpene's, I think its the combination of these together rather than just THC that gets you.


----------



## mindriot (Aug 22, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Few years ago I saw some bud tested over here at 30%, dripping in frost and quite possibly the most forgetful smoke ever.
> 
> THC is just one over a hundred (known) cannabinoids not mentioning the 100 or so terpene's, I think its the combination of these together rather than just THC that gets you.


 Yes and everyone's body chemistry is different.. people focused on just high THC are missing out, it's just marketing now for dispensaries


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

Peak c99mellows my wife, just restocked her stash box. That herbs turns longtime hitters into 2 hit quitters.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 22, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Few years ago I saw some bud tested over here at 30%, dripping in frost and quite possibly the most forgetful smoke ever.
> 
> THC is just one over a hundred (known) cannabinoids not mentioning the 100 or so terpene's, I think its the combination of these together rather than just THC that gets you.


Your definitely right. Might help explain why you see many older folks talking bout weed used to be stronger back in the day.


----------



## Flatrate (Aug 22, 2020)

Whats going on everyone, I've been meaning to share this for a bit. Sometime ago I was lucky to win a give away from @genuity , so generous and thank you again!

Of what I received so far I pop a few Fire & Desire, and grew them out my last round, here are a couple shots right before chop.





This is an amazing smoke, taste great and plenty of power, it only takes me a couple hits to get where I want to be. People went nuts over it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 22, 2020)

It was different! Lots of seeds and leaf stems to fuck up a joint. Almost all came in bricks.

But yeah, more visual and auditory perception quirks, most was Sativa and therefore an active high and smells and taste seems less deep earthy smelling as I recall, much more like smelling than varied. Still get a hint of it from time to time. Most of the weed smelled like pot.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 22, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4660830
> Ice cream cake x gelonatti (gelato x watermelon gelatti) ready to burst. i hit the gelonatti to several other moms too.
> 
> the ice cream cake is so good I think I’m gonna reverse her and use her as a dad. Hope everyone is doing well. My entire state is on fire right now. Not very cool.
> ...


Did u run out any female gellonati? I have a pack of the wonder melons so I’m definitely curious how all those cocomero crosses are coming out


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 22, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> h
> 
> Did u run out any female gellonati? I have a pack of the wonder melons so I’m definitely curious how all those cocomero crosses are coming out


I did. She's getting chopped in a few days. Smells like watermelon gum. 

I'll let you know the details soon.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2020)

Of course the one runty male I didn’t clone is dumping frost early. Idk if I should cut the top And root it or what. It’s basically a one branch plant.


----------



## Silky T (Aug 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...


As a newbie, compared to you guys, how do you decide which fan leaves to keep and which to put in the CBD or compost bin?


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Whats going on everyone, I've been meaning to share this for a bit. Sometime ago I was lucky to win a give away from @genuity , so generous and thank you again!
> 
> Of what I received so far I pop a few Fire & Desire, and grew them out my last round, here are a couple shots right before chop.
> 
> ...


Great work @Flatrate 


Silky T said:


> As a newbie, compared to you guys, how do you decide which fan leaves to keep and which to put in the CBD or compost bin?


I just wait for them to die,then off to the trash...


On another note...
Fookies x Floozy

This is going to be some phenomenal pot.....


----------



## Silky T (Aug 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Great work @Flatrate
> 
> I just wait for them to die,then off to the trash...
> 
> ...


It looks like you're growing in brownies. Aren't you putting the cart before the horse?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Of course the one runty male I didn’t clone is dumping frost early. Idk if I should cut the top And root it or what. It’s basically a one branch plant.View attachment 4662184View attachment 4662185


I reckon you may have an easier time trying to clone one of the side branches vs that huge stalk.


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2020)

Silky T said:


> It looks like you're growing in brownies. Aren't you putting the cart before the horse?


Nope,only wild horses in this field..


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I reckon you may have an easier time trying to clone one of the side branches vs that huge stalk.


They’re so flimsy, I did take a side cut but I also took off the crown. The side branches are so skinny n floppy that I can’t really push them into the plug very much without it breakin. I just cut like 3. Nodes down and removed as much sack as possible. Hopefully she takes, none of the other males are throwing frost really. There is one with really nice structure and cluster formation that I catch a little sparkle off the leaves but not like this one.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Of course the one runty male I didn’t clone is dumping frost early. Idk if I should cut the top And root it or what. It’s basically a one branch plant.View attachment 4662184View attachment 4662185


Males can be a bitch to clone once they flower, not always. Make sure to catch some pollen!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> They’re so flimsy, I did take a side cut but I also took off the crown. The side branches are so skinny n floppy that I can’t really push them into the plug very much without it breakin. I just cut like 3. Nodes down and removed as much sack as possible. Hopefully she takes, none of the other males are throwing frost really. There is one with really nice structure and cluster formation that I catch a little sparkle off the leaves but not like this one.


I’m happy to see a resin male though, I have really high hopes for these Cali kings. I will definitely chuck a small tent and make an f2 selection if she takes.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Males can be a bitch to clone once they flower, not always. Make sure to catch some pollen!


My experience has been males are an asshole to get back into veg. Hopefully stripping as much flower material as possible helps. I’ll definitely bag and collect as much as possible from the remaining sacks when she’s ready


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> My experience has been males are an asshole to get back into veg. Hopefully stripping as much flower material as possible helps. I’ll definitely bag and collect as much as possible from the remaining sacks when she’s ready


Same, males will spluff and die.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 23, 2020)

Demo #4


Demo #2


When you didn't take cuts so pop some more seeds and end up finding some magic


----------



## Joedank (Aug 23, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Of course the one runty male I didn’t clone is dumping frost early. Idk if I should cut the top And root it or what. It’s basically a one branch plant.View attachment 4662184View attachment 4662185


If you end up really liking it reveg that frosty dude! Worked great for me in the past


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 23, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Yes and everyone's body chemistry is different.. people focused on just high THC are missing out, it's just marketing now for dispensaries











Science Reveals The Cannabis Industry’s Greatest Lie: You’re Buying Weed Wrong (And So Is Everyone Else)


Do high THC numbers matter? Only for sales: as researchers recently found, more THC doesn't necessarily get you more high.




www.forbes.com


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 23, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Science Reveals The Cannabis Industry’s Greatest Lie: You’re Buying Weed Wrong (And So Is Everyone Else)
> 
> 
> Do high THC numbers matter? Only for sales: as researchers recently found, more THC doesn't necessarily get you more high.
> ...


It seems that they did not take in account how tolerances to weed works and how the amount of thc to highness is not a linear curve, but a logarithmic. You cant get to full paper without paying or something, but there was a small abstract on study methodology and it did not seem right at all.

I dont claim that there are not other factors in how strong the weed is than just THC, im sure there are many factors that effect it. But that study did not seem to prove shit and seemed like the people doing it had no idea about it and thus did the whole study in completely wrong way, thus its results doesent mean anything, or then the short part about how the study was made did not include some essential stuff.

Someone with university e-library passwords or something could maybe get the whole paper for free and post the whole thing.

Besides terpenes modifying the high, CBN making the high more indica like and CBD making the high more clear headed, i have started to think that there might possibly be low levels of some super potent cannabinoids that we have not discovered yet, which have a drastic effect on the high, at least in some strains. Ofc there is no solid evidence for me to believe that this might be the case, but it would make sense taking everything into consideration. Maybe time will tell us more


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2020)

Floozy (wedding cake BX1 x Swayze) 
#39

#26

#15

Extremely good smelling,normal green pot..


----------



## nc208 (Aug 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Floozy (wedding cake BX1 x Swayze)
> #39
> View attachment 4662696
> #26
> ...


Couldnt agree more. Getting sick of everything fading to purple or black, I find it lacks the punch that the nice bright green has. Your #26 looks nice and greasy.

I tried 4 phenos my bud grew of Platinum Kush breath remix by in-house and it looked very nice and frosty but zero terps and mediocre high.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Great work @Flatrate
> 
> I just wait for them to die,then off to the trash...
> 
> ...


Im glad you found a Fookies to work with... Female ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2020)

This c99 x lvtk was a normal symmetrical growing plant until flower. The nodes now have an extra or third node. Looks weird and I didn't notice it until just a moment ago. Lol. 

I've had the trinode plants that grow out of it but this a first for the reverse.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 24, 2020)

I test some of my stuff semi-regularly both for the content but also for viroids. Two plants I brought in from a tissue culture clients and had isolated both had HpLVd. I tossed them out once they said they didn't want to pay the $$ and wait a year to get a clean plant back. 

The UW that I cash-cropped for a long time only tests out at 19.7% but was snowy white with resin and a crotch kicker.

i have 5 new strains running through and these will all get viroid panels as well as THC tests once they have been flowered out.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I test some of my stuff semi-regularly both for the content but also for viroids. Two plants I brought in from a tissue culture clients and had isolated both had HpLVd. I tossed them out once they said they didn't want to pay the $$ and wait a year to get a clean plant back.
> 
> The UW that I cash-cropped for a long time only tests out at 19.7% but was snowy white with resin and a crotch kicker.
> 
> i have 5 new strains running through and these will all get viroid panels as well as THC tests once they have been flowered out.


Right on, thats awesome to hear your putting the work in with your gear. Your photos are always stunning. 

Thats very interesting about the HpLVd, one of Tissue cultures big claims is disease free specimens. Either it carried through from the original mother plant or possible transmission in their handling im guessing?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

I am getting ready to run some of these:



Any advice?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle - is the air smoked-out where you are?


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I am getting ready to run some of these:
> 
> View attachment 4663964
> 
> Any advice?


Damn,now I got to do some back tracking...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 24, 2020)

It says something on the back. I need to go check.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 24, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @Bobby schmeckle - is the air smoked-out where you are?


It's actually not bad. Seems to be settling in the valleys and not making its way up high.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2020)

[Chucker's Gear @genuity GMO x Swayze] x Fiona's Crack =


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I am getting ready to run some of these:
> 
> View attachment 4663964
> 
> Any advice?


Still in the original breeders pack.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 26, 2020)

First two pictures are sugar rush nine, next to our sugar rush number 10, next to our sugar rush number six, and the seventh picture is Calimints3 stud. Going to them today, unless someone thinks it’s too early or even too late.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Right on, thats awesome to hear your putting the work in with your gear. Your photos are always stunning.
> 
> Thats very interesting about the HpLVd, one of Tissue cultures big claims is disease free specimens. Either it carried through from the original mother plant or possible transmission in their handling im guessing?


It carries from mother stock, in seeds, and from sharing cutting tools like razors and scissors. I also question sharing cloners.

It can be removed but it is a lot of work to get a healthy plant back. The rule is "test in, test out." I don't want to hand any of my clients plants that haven't been cleaned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> It carries from mother stock, in seeds, and from sharing cutting tools like razors and scissors. I also question sharing cloners.
> 
> It can be removed but it is a lot of work to get a healthy plant back. The rule is "test in, test out." I don't want to hand any of my clients plants that haven't been cleaned.


I wonder if this disease affects germination success. 
Sometimes I get seeds that just won’t crack — and I’ve sprouted hundreds without issues.
Hmm


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t know why people don’t talk about this more, but get colloidal silver involved in your process. It kills the bad stuff and won’t harm your plants or you! Pathogens, virus, disease of all sorts!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t know why people don’t talk about this more, but get colloidal silver involved in your process. It kills the bad stuff and won’t harm your plants or you! Pathogens, virus, disease of all sorts!


Care to elaborate on this? Do you mean using it to make seeds or are you referring to using it while germinating seeds?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2020)

They gave my daughter colloidal silver for her throat. 
Copper paint is used on the bottoms of boats (or it was) to kill barnacles. Anybody got copper pipes? Copper is essential in making flavorful fruits.

Oxygen is toxic too. Don't use it!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 27, 2020)

Sugar Rush 6, 10, and then nine. Going to get dusted tonight, and if it’s too early or too late oh well. What better way to learn, then trial and error. if it’s a little too late, it is what it is. i’ll push them longer if i have to, so that way the seeds are ripe when they get shucked. Not really planning on smoking any of it anyways, but might as well use it to make some hash or rosin. Definitely taking cuts off of number six, and i might as well take at least one from the other genotypes. That way i’m not kicking myself in the ass, like i was for not cutting some off my Cookie on roids pheno of Fudge Ripple. 6 smells just like Cherry Pie, while 10 and nine have more of a sugary, creamy, and grape aroma to them.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2020)

The AMA will admit that it’s perfectly OK to use on plants or animals, they won’t guzzle it unless you make them. Interestingly enough studies show that it only takes a small amount to make plans well, as well, and there is a diminishing return, go figure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2020)

The funnest part of making babies is seeing how they turn out. An lvtk clone in the right corner over looking her mess of babies.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The funnest part of making babies is seeing how they turn out. An lvtk clone in the right corner over looking her mess of babies.
> View attachment 4667030


you got any tips for planting seed into coco mang? I've only grown from clone so far in my coco set up, haven't tried directly planting a seedling into coco. any tips appreciated!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> you got any tips for planting seed into coco mang? I've only grown from clone so far in my coco set up, haven't tried directly planting a seedling into coco. any tips appreciated!


Just start it like you normally do and then put it in Coco. I've put cubes in Coco, solo cups of dirt in Coco, or a sprouted seed in Coco. It's pretty forgiving.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 28, 2020)

@genuity You are chuckers gear correct? If so I just placed an order for your goofy grape off seedoutlet. I really wanted the graveyard whistler freebies to be honest. Thanks for the heads up on the site. Was really easy to make a purchase. Honestly I would order more seeds if it was more convenient to pay just like said website. Cheers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> you got any tips for planting seed into coco mang? I've only grown from clone so far in my coco set up, haven't tried directly planting a seedling into coco. any tips appreciated!


Start them a root riot plug then go into coco after they are established. That’s the safest way imho....never an issue, and no second guessing if one dies in the plug.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Just start it like you normally do and then put it in Coco. I've put cubes in Coco, solo cups of dirt in Coco, or a sprouted seed in Coco. It's pretty forgiving.


Coco so fucking hates Hillbill!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> you got any tips for planting seed into coco mang? I've only grown from clone so far in my coco set up, haven't tried directly planting a seedling into coco. any tips appreciated!


Pretty similar to anything else. Just make sure you got good air flow and you should be good.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 28, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> you got any tips for planting seed into coco mang? I've only grown from clone so far in my coco set up, haven't tried directly planting a seedling into coco. any tips appreciated!


I wouldn’t put a seed direct into coco. As others have said start it in something that can retain water better. Coco dries out so fast.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2020)

Paper towel sauna for 4 Sleeskunk F2s from Indica mom and big strong Sativa dad.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I wouldn’t put a seed direct into coco. As others have said start it in something that can retain water better. Coco dries out so fast.


i use a coco mix, and i had terrible luck at first. This last run though i got 12 out of 13 to pop. i use a pump sprayer and lightly mist them, but i use the paper towel/or cup method before planting. i did have to lower the light to about 26 inches above the cups, and soon as they started sprouting had to raise it 4 inches. it’s exactly 95% coco, and the other 5% is perlite and organic fertilizer. This is what i’ve been using, and those are 12 very happy Cement Shoes x Complex Kush from Simply2Complex. 3 were a little unhappy, because i didn’t plant them deep enough. Now that that’s fixed and i topped them off with more coco, they’re absolutely beasting.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2020)

So these are the tops of SR6(first 2 pics), SR nine(next 2 pics), and then SR 10(next two pics)right after they got dusted with the CM3 stud. Hoping that i wasn’t too late dusting them, but if it was i have nobody to blame but myself. Please feel free to chime in and let me know if i’m good or not, because that would be highly appreciated. Also took two cuts of each geno. SR6 on far right, SR nine middle, and SR10 far left. This is my first pollen chuck, so wish me luck, and happy growing everyone.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

You need about 4-6 weeks after fertilization to have nice ripe seed.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> @genuity You are chuckers gear correct? If so I just placed an order for your goofy grape off seedoutlet. I really wanted the graveyard whistler freebies to be honest. Thanks for the heads up on the site. Was really easy to make a purchase. Honestly I would order more seeds if it was more convenient to pay just like said website. Cheers.


Thanks for the support & the seedoutlet is good people...
Hope you enjoy that goofy grape. 



Nate Dogg said:


> So these are the tops of SR6(first 2 pics), SR nine(next 2 pics), and then SR 10(next two pics)right after they got dusted with the CM3 stud. Hoping that i wasn’t too late dusting them, but if it was i have nobody to blame but myself. Please feel free to chime in and let me know if i’m good or not, because that would be highly appreciated. Also took two cuts of each geno. SR6 on far right, SR nine middle, and SR10 far left. This is my first pollen chuck, so wish me luck, and happy growing everyone.


Looks good to me,but you can always hit them again.

@BobBitchen 
The Fookies x Floozy are regs.

This flat of seeds is getting put in an earthbox & 1 more week of veg,then 12/12

Small personal bumper crop..

This lot (cereal milk x Floozy) & a few (shoreline x Floozy) 

Plan is to put them all in 3gal pots,4 weeks of veg(with 1 topping) & off the 12/12 they will go.

Anybody mess with the stock market, shit is crazy these past few months..
Major pay outs.
I know it's lots of shit going on in this country & world... but money do not stop,just saying.

Hope all is doing good.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

A lot of insider trading right now, if you have money to invest it’s a good time, Wall Street is like a giant circle jerk right now.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

You guys would probably be the best group to ask this, have any of you guys ever run across a strain that taste like Concorde grapes like really like Concorde grapes lake Welches grape juice?


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> A lot of insider trading right now, if you have money to invest it’s a good time, Wall Street is like a giant circle jerk right now.


I be skimming premiums...
3 call options @$239 per option & that hoe jumped up $40
6+k in 12hrs,keep up the jerk session.



colocowboy said:


> You guys would probably be the best group to ask this, have any of you guys ever run across a strain that taste like Concorde grapes like really like Concorde grapes lake Welches grape juice?


Yes,(bright moments) by Gage green.
It's taste just like big bland green grapes,I have not ran across any purple grape taste,but had plants that had the smell in 12/12.

I don't remember the green grape being so bland & tart & so big..
Somebody done fucked upd the green grape.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You guys would probably be the best group to ask this, have any of you guys ever run across a strain that taste like Concorde grapes like really like Concorde grapes lake Welches grape juice?


My blueberry keeper back in 2002. Tasted very similar to grape jelly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2020)

Appreciate the both of U, i think they’re only three weeks in, and like i said if i have to push them a little longer it is what it is. More interested in the seeds, then the actual flower. Also took some cuts from each genotype, so if one needs to stick around she will. Honestly i absolutely love number 6 so far. We’ll see how she does though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2020)

Appreciate the both of U, i think they’re only three weeks in, and like i said if i have to push them a little longer it is what it is. More interested in the seeds, then the actual flower. Also took some cuts from each genotype, so if one needs to stick around she will. Honestly i absolutely love number 6 so far. We’ll see how she does though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You guys would probably be the best group to ask this, have any of you guys ever run across a strain that taste like Concorde grapes like really like Concorde grapes lake Welches grape juice?


i don’t no SR nine and 10 have a real sweet sugary candy grape smell to them, especially when i was fucking around with them when i was cutting the clones.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

I’m sayin the purple grapes, mmm blueberry is nice too. Dj short?


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m sayin the purple grapes, mmm blueberry is nice too. Dj short?


The original grape ape cut and the sour grapes cut both had a Concord grape smell/ taste . The urkel cut had the grape jolly rancher smell


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My blueberry keeper back in 2002. Tasted very similar to grape jelly.


Did you not find grape stuff in the Hazeman gear you sifted through?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

I ran and bred with elephant Stomper from hazeman which had a green grape kind of smell.

I really tried to get my hands on grape Stomper but missed that drop every single time. As far is grape ape, I’ve never really Seen that available, always wanted to try it.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 29, 2020)

Sfv x lemon cookies 

Sidechick short flower more resin gassy as fuck already! @genuity

Chicken dinner frost snelling like the alien kush @BobBitchen

cherry pie kush x dessert breath getting going


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> Did you not find grape stuff in the Hazeman gear you sifted through?


It was more of grape soda type flavor but just not as potent of flavor. That blueberry was dead on grape jelly all the way through the joint. The grapes 13 had really good smells but flavor was a only in first couple hits.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It was more of grape soda type flavor but just not as potent of flavor. That blueberry was dead on grape jelly all the way through the joint. The grapes 13 had really good smells but flavor was a only in first couple hits.


Who’s blueberry?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Who’s blueberry?


Dutch passion it was right about the time they acquired the original beans from DJ. 

They bought like 200 beans and had Dj help select a male then gave Dj the boot. But those first few years produced some great plants.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 29, 2020)

Couple of NL/Haze x Mendo Purps/White Widows- only stems for now...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 30, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m sayin the purple grapes, mmm blueberry is nice too. Dj short?


Nine and 10, literally has the artificial purple grape smell. Super sweet, reminds me of grape pixie sticks to a T. We’ll see how they finish though. if they finish with that same smell, and that translates to the taste, regardless of yield, looks, etc i’m definitely keeping them around for some head stash. To be honest though, i preferred the Gorilla Grapes cut over the Grape Ape cut in NorCal.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2020)

5 cracked Sleeskunk F2s have hit the red Solos!
3 small frame Space Monkey x Sleeskunk at 57 days and very close. Not big plants but three bushes that LSTed and mostly bud. Turpentine and lemon and pine, loud and proud. I call it MonkeySkunk.
Just put 5 more of these into the flower tent to look for good male.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I tasted some that was grape like this back in the early 90s no idea where it came from or anything. One of these things that just stays with you. Anywho, thanks again!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2020)

The Mr. Goo was very grapey. I also had some other cut that was pixie stix.

The Vape O Rub Jilly Bean made my eyes water it was so strong.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

Does any breeder sell things like feminized f2 or further gens? I plan on making f2 fems of topanga lemon at some point and I might hunt a bunch of Cali king f2s in the future. Find two winner females and reverse one to the other and maybe visa versa. Is it problematic to work a line thru fem generations for any particular reason? Just seems like a good idea to me but I don’t see anybody doing it.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2020)

TGA Agent Orange Male:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2020)

Lopsided lollipop by @Bobby schmeckle
(Whitesnake / blackberry kush)

Instead of repotting like normal people do, I’m gonna prune the living shit out if her today.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2020)

Raccoons tried to destroy 1 Fleece Plant, tipped over my rainwater buckets, remove most mix from another pot and tipped over my Black Gold F2 male!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Aug 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lopsided lollipop by @Bobby schmeckle
> (Whitesnake / blackberry kush)
> View attachment 4670371
> Instead of repotting like normal people do, I’m gonna prune the living shit out if her today.


LOL! That thing looks like a large, decorative shrub! You could prune it into a hedge.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lopsided lollipop by @Bobby schmeckle
> (Whitesnake / blackberry kush)
> View attachment 4670371
> Instead of repotting like normal people do, I’m gonna prune the living shit out if her today.


Repotting it would take away that Gangsta lean it has goin on.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2020)

Raccacoons!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mohican said:


> Raccacoons!


I'll trade you my pest Rabbits and Deer for your raccoons? These bastards eat the dang plant.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2020)

Talking about my back deck, 8 feet above ground with rails and 2 feet chicken wire on the bottom. I live in wooded place and deer have people growing veggies in Cyclone fence dog runs with Cyclone on top. Saw a Coyote and a Bobcat last week.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Talking about my back deck, 8 feet above ground with rails and 2 feet chicken wire on the bottom. I live in wooded place and deer have people growing veggies in Cyclone fence dog runs with Cyclone on top. Saw a Coyote and a Bobcat last week.


Have you tried critter Ritter? Its just stuff that smells like coyote piss. It works but have to keep putting it out to keep the scent fresh.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lopsided lollipop by @Bobby schmeckle
> (Whitesnake / blackberry kush)
> View attachment 4670371
> Instead of repotting like normal people do, I’m gonna prune the living shit out if her today.


I’d strap that chick to the railing


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Talking about my back deck, 8 feet above ground with rails and 2 feet chicken wire on the bottom. I live in wooded place and deer have people growing veggies in Cyclone fence dog runs with Cyclone on top. Saw a Coyote and a Bobcat last week.


Will a coyote do in a rocoon? I could see a bobcat doin it but maybe southern coyotes got cahones?

Honey Sundae is nearing frost outdoors


----------



## Joedank (Aug 31, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Will a coyote do in a rocoon? I could see a bobcat doin it but maybe southern coyotes got cahones?
> 
> Honey Sundae is nearing frost outdoors
> View attachment 4670936View attachment 4670937


I thought you were at 7k near junction? I am at 6500 near Durango and only got to 43* last few .it snowed at 12k last week lol . Crazy end to August


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You guys would probably be the best group to ask this, have any of you guys ever run across a strain that taste like Concorde grapes like really like Concorde grapes lake Welches grape juice?


I run an afghani that smells very 'grapey' -always reminds me of Welches grape juice. Yum


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2020)

a couple of Goofy Grape x Floozy
a few weeks in


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I thought you were at 7k near junction? I am at 6500 near Durango and only got to 43* last few .it snowed at 12k last week lol . Crazy end to August


I’m from Cortez originally!


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 1, 2020)

Little outdoor seed plot update. Everything is just growing like how they do. The outdoor season sucks ass around here but going off the females triggering I would guess these should be done no later then 2nd week of October around these parts. Totally workable for seed making unless it was some crazy sativa at least. All but one female is backed up and in coco now. I think the last lady will throw roots but if not I’ll take a few more cuts. The resin male isn’t showing roots in the dome yet but I took the cut later than the rest and he look healthy. My 2nd favorite male is rooting, he’s the stockier guy in the front.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 2, 2020)

Check this beast out (strain is Mango Thai - a sativa landrace from Laos near the border with Thailand)

This is the pheno that has musky, tabacco scents to it. It's quite nice actually.
Took over two weeks since flip but starting to show preflower. Almost certain it's a he.



IF turns out male (I have seen a couple white hairs here and there so it may have hermied a tiny bit from stress) then he is going to pollinate my afghani. I think that would make a very interesting hybrid 
I have almost no experience with straight up sativas, this is the first one. We'll see how he does.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Check this beast out (strain is Mango Thai - a sativa landrace from Laos near the border with Thailand)
> View attachment 4672245
> This is the pheno that has musky, tabacco scents to it. It's quite nice actually.
> Took over two weeks since flip but starting to show preflower. Almost certain it's a he.
> ...


Thats a boy. The Stipules may be confusing and look like a pistil but I see all dude parts. I had this happen to me recently.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

Thai in the ancestry says hermies can appear with little or no real stress
Constant vigilance required


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

Bangkok surprise!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Bangkok surprise!


Tried to not go there


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’m from Cortez originally!


I'm from New England but my mom grew up all over Colorado. Growing up my brother and I got to spend summers in Cortez/Dolores where my grandparents lived ( Grammy turned 95 in April!) Great memories of the native dances, fry bread, shooting (at) prarie dogs and of course Mesa Verde. I get out there once a year. A lot has changed over the years.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 2, 2020)

Buck be chucking it all up again...


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats a boy. The Stipules may be confusing and look like a pistil but I see all dude parts. I had this happen to me recently.


No, not that simple. The more it comes along the more it looks herm to me. I'll keep looking every night but at this point I can confirm male and female flowers. Will probably cut it down and just toss it.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I'm from New England but my mom grew up all over Colorado. Growing up my brother and I got to spend summers in Cortez/Dolores where my grandparents lived ( Grammy turned 95 in April!) Great memories of the native dances, fry bread, shooting (at) prarie dogs and of course Mesa Verde. I get out there once a year. A lot has changed over the years.


That’s awesome, I was born and raised there. I haven’t been home in a very long time. All my immediate family moved away, we’ll sort of , I have an aunt that recently moved back. I should go visit!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2020)

5/5 Sleeskunk(Indica mom) F2s are up in red Solos! Riding with 4 Bodhi Black Triangle.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 2, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> No, not that simple. The more it comes along the more it looks herm to me. I'll keep looking every night but at this point I can confirm male and female flowers. Will probably cut it down and just toss it.


It’s not like these things will pop open and affect your whole space overnight, you have time!


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s not like these things will pop open and affect your whole space overnight, you have time!


Thanks, and I agree. But if the plant is all hermied through and through then there's no need to care about it so that I can chuck his pollen on some of my other girls. I think the next few days I'll know for sure what I want to do. I hope it may steer predominantly male or female. If it goes mostly female then it might end up being some nice smoke, if male, then it can become a dad to a new project


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Thanks, and I agree. But if the plant is all hermied through and through then there's no need to care about it so that I can chuck his pollen on some of my other girls. I think the next few days I'll know for sure what I want to do. I hope it may steer predominantly male or female. If it goes mostly female then it might end up being some nice smoke, if male, then it can become a dad to a new project


I’ve just found in time that some plants can be somewhat indeterminate and wind up not really being what you think they are, but if it shows balls I personally wouldn’t breed with it but your right about potential for great smoke still. Some great phenos are total herms lol


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 3, 2020)

Strangest flowers I've ever seen. What can it be?


So sad. The smell of this 'it' is divine, and it already feels sticky. What should I do?
What would seeds from this plant be like? Plants that are also hermies? Males and females? Is it even worth it?

Edit:
Could it be that it hermied due to stress? This plant was in a kratky container and I ended up deciding to transplant into soil. This was because the other plants I had going kratky got root rot so I transplanted everything back to soil. Now I had to fight a fungus gnat infestation that has finally died down. I thought I was going to have to burn it all down and start over, I cried.

thanks


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 3, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Strangest flowers I've ever seen. What can it be?
> View attachment 4673571
> View attachment 4673572
> So sad. The smell of this 'it' is divine, and it already feels sticky. What should I do?
> ...


Kill that thing homie. Definition of instability


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 4, 2020)

Put these all out middle of July.
Open pollination with a male bodhi black raspberry

Last years chuck. Mrs pebbles x gg4xortega

Bodhi hindu hashplant

Hoping for another dry, windy fall up here in the northeast.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2020)

3 Space Monkeyr X Sleeskunk Down at 62 days and approximately 20% clear, 60% cloudy, 20% amber or clear brown center. Slightly smaller than average and knock out loud! Fresh Cut Cedar and Pine, Fuel and Heavy Lavender and something foul. Lots of big trykes. Very sappy and sticky.
All fading quickly from yellow to maroon and purple, using much less water also.
Hanging in a nicely ventilated closet, then into big heavy grocery type bags Sunday cores eral days.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 4, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> No, not that simple. The more it comes along the more it looks herm to me. I'll keep looking every night but at this point I can confirm male and female flowers. Will probably cut it down and just toss it.





blueberryrose said:


> Strangest flowers I've ever seen. What can it be?
> View attachment 4673571
> View attachment 4673572
> So sad. The smell of this 'it' is divine, and it already feels sticky. What should I do?
> ...


definitely A very slight herm. Stress would be the most logical scenario since it pretty much is showing you it didn’t want to herm, but It had to.The only way to know for sure would be to run a clone, and see what happens, eliminating the issue that you believe caused the stress. This id Very common with females, a bad spot here and there, and then the clone run, and everything else comes out great. It reallly depends on your space. If you have plenty of room, and want to learn/are into growing, the best learning decision you will ever make is to run a clone of this plant, and see what happens. no matter what you read on here, this growing shit isn't plug and play.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 4, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Buck be chucking it all up again...
> View attachment 4672464


Nice! What strains?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2020)

They all have the ability to survive.

TGA Agent Orange male is on its last legs:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 4, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Little outdoor seed plot update. Everything is just growing like how they do. The outdoor season sucks ass around here but going off the females triggering I would guess these should be done no later then 2nd week of October around these parts. Totally workable for seed making unless it was some crazy sativa at least. All but one female is backed up and in coco now. I think the last lady will throw roots but if not I’ll take a few more cuts. The resin male isn’t showing roots in the dome yet but I took the cut later than the rest and he look healthy. My 2nd favorite male is rooting, he’s the stockier guy in the front.View attachment 4671555View attachment 4671556View attachment 4671557View attachment 4671558


Love the DIY camo tubs!


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2020)

Picked off a few of the visible seeds off the Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10 x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #8 f2 chuck




Used two females and two males for this round of chucks. #8 male is where its at and will be getting used again in more f2s and out crosses.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 5, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nice! What strains?


The pollen is from GG75 male which is GG4s1 x Tomahawk

This year chucks with him include:

BlueRipper x GG75
GG75 x GG75
GG4s1 x GG75

Here's his Ma who just came down

citrus acid, heady with rock hard nug meat

and here's his auntie who was cut a week ago

Chemical, acidic, and potent


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2020)

Starfighter F1 by @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2020)

North Garden



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannardo herm day 36


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2020)

It has a little frost on it lol


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It has a little frost on it lol


True statement


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It has a little frost on it lol


Yeah it’s pretty nutty. Looks herm free at this point, got me hyped on her. Smells kinda gluey with a little sweetness hidden in there so far. Probably hit her with some resin male pollen next run


----------



## kroc (Sep 6, 2020)

nothing too crazy to show yet, but the mom reeks of pissy og (secret chief) and the dad was a skunky (a.s.s#1) leaning stacker. hoping i end up with some gross skunky og funk

secret chief (sfv og x 88g13hp) x dirty sanchez (a.s.s #1 bodhi cut x gmo waltz)


the fuzz (jbchem x appalachia) x dirty sanchez (a.s.s #1 bodhi cut x gmo waltz) this ones got a stanky melon profile so far


gonna be flowering out more of my chucks, ive been committed to testers for a bit. onto some f2, f3 projects as well. Great work in this thread, i love seein' all the creations


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Starfighter F1 by @Bobby schmeckle
> View attachment 4674677


The mom was a big producer of frosty lime nugs. That looks great.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 6, 2020)

One of my chucks, sour lime og(sour diesel x exotic’s lime og) x mimosa keeper cut from this winter’s hunt


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 6, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I thought you were at 7k near junction? I am at 6500 near Durango and only got to 43* last few .it snowed at 12k last week lol . Crazy end to August


At 8k on front range conifer/evergreen. We hit 90 yesterday and day before, 87 today, snow tuesday...lol


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 6, 2020)

Already found some seeds in my Afghani X LemonSkunk, might give it a run one of these days


----------



## Joedank (Sep 6, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> At 8k on front range conifer/evergreen. We hit 90 yesterday and day before, 87 today, snow tuesday...lol


7 inches in the San Juan’s Tuesday! 3 at my house forecasted!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 7, 2020)

Joedank said:


> 7 inches in the San Juan’s Tuesday! 3 at my house forecasted!!


Grotesque


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 7, 2020)

Houstini said:


> One of my chucks, sour lime og(sour diesel x exotic’s lime og) x mimosa keeper cut from this winter’s hunt
> View attachment 4676028


Lookin good. I loved the one lime OG I grew out. One of the better yielders from exotic I’ve had. Mine was strong halitosis and a little lime. I have three or four beans left. Great cross.


----------



## Rip VanStinkle (Sep 7, 2020)

Although I’m about two months or so late. I would like to give a bid shout out and thank you to the man himself Mr Shmevoke!. Got a pack of Blackberry Wedding Cake Seeds fast and not one but two....yes I said two packs non gratis! Thank You you’re the man Schmeckle!


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?
> 
> Tripod -check! I can use my phone to remote view and shoot!


Smells gassy with like a cream type smell taste is more cream with the gas exhale high is a 8 out of 10


----------



## raggyb (Sep 9, 2020)

hey chuckers, if I chuck pollen at a bud about this size, how many seeds would you say it could make? is it 1 for every hair? I think it only gives me 5 or 6 last time and i want to make sure i applied it right. i used a paintbrush. this time I'm going to be more liberal and put a paper envelope around it. thanks!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2020)

raggyb said:


> hey chuckers, if I chuck pollen at a bud about this size, how many seeds would you say it could make? is it 1 for every hair? I think it only gives me 5 or 6 last time and i want to make sure i applied it right. i used a paintbrush. this time I'm going to be more liberal and put a paper envelope around it. thanks!
> View attachment 4679250


Theoretically each pistil can capture a pollen grain and create a seed.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Theoretically each pistil can capture a pollen grain and create a seed.


thanks thenotso!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2020)

I sure like to hit bigger buds than that, can’t fertilize flowers that are not there


----------



## raggyb (Sep 10, 2020)

got my reasons for wanting to know, but we'll see


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 10, 2020)

raggyb said:


> got my reasons for wanting to know, but we'll see


Technically you could isolate and pollenate the individual calyx that’s are at branch nodes if you wanted.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2020)

The first time I pollinated a plant, I used the paintbrush method. There were woefully less seeds than I wanted. Now I use as much pollen as I can spare.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 10, 2020)

Mohican said:


> The first time I pollinated a plant, I used the paintbrush method. There were woefully less seeds than I wanted. Now I use as much pollen as I can spare.


Do you usually douse the whole plant or just a branch?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 11, 2020)

raggyb said:


> got my reasons for wanting to know, but we'll see


Hitting them at the right time is prob more important than bud size.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Do you usually douse the whole plant or just a branch?


This is where you cross over into philosophy a little, if you have a heavily pollinate a branch it will take longer for those seeds to develop than if you lightly pollinate so ultimately it depends on how many seeds you’re trying to make but it would be less stress on the plant if you spread it out a little bit and they will develop faster. It will slow the plants ripening a bit as well but less so if pollinated early. My personal opinion is that better seeds are made later in flower but then you have to let the seed ripen despite how ripe the flower is.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 11, 2020)

4 weeks always seems to make me happy.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> This is where you cross over into philosophy a little, if you have a heavily pollinate a branch it will take longer for those seeds to develop than if you lightly pollinate so ultimately it depends on how many seeds you’re trying to make but it would be less stress on the plant if you spread it out a little bit and they will develop faster. It will slow the plants ripening a bit as well but less so if pollinated early. My personal opinion is that better seeds are made later in flower but then you have to let the seed ripen despite how ripe the flower is.


Ok cool thanks for info I’ve been hitting a branch per plant I tryed early and mid flowering this time.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> This is where you cross over into philosophy a little, if you have a heavily pollinate a branch it will take longer for those seeds to develop than if you lightly pollinate so ultimately it depends on how many seeds you’re trying to make but it would be less stress on the plant if you spread it out a little bit and they will develop faster. It will slow the plants ripening a bit as well but less so if pollinated early. My personal opinion is that better seeds are made later in flower but then you have to let the seed ripen despite how ripe the flower is.


Forgive me because I'm still new to this breeding game, but I thought it was between days 20-30 in flower were best to hit on between weeks 3 and 4 of flower and then wait 6-7 weeks for seeds to ripen and finish. Is the later in flower outside of this window?
Thanks


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Little outdoor seed plot update. Everything is just growing like how they do. The outdoor season sucks ass around here but going off the females triggering I would guess these should be done no later then 2nd week of October around these parts. Totally workable for seed making unless it was some crazy sativa at least. All but one female is backed up and in coco now. I think the last lady will throw roots but if not I’ll take a few more cuts. The resin male isn’t showing roots in the dome yet but I took the cut later than the rest and he look healthy. My 2nd favorite male is rooting, he’s the stockier guy in the front.View attachment 4671555View attachment 4671556View attachment 4671557View attachment 4671558


Little tree fell and took out the back spot right behind the plants, almost knocked out some of the plot! All the males are pretty much fully open except for the resin male. I’ll bag and chop him in a few days to collect. The clone of the resin male rooted, hopefully I can revert it to veg but I’ll have some dust collected either way. These are all Cali king f1’s except the paler colored female in the front, that’s a topanga lemon #7 cut.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 11, 2020)

Here’s some info on the strand, idk if I’m allowed to post links to other forums but here they is. Very stoked to repop these.

waayne run

Skunk master flex smok report


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Does any breeder sell things like feminized f2 or further gens? I plan on making f2 fems of topanga lemon at some point and I might hunt a bunch of Cali king f2s in the future. Find two winner females and reverse one to the other and maybe visa versa. Is it problematic to work a line thru fem generations for any particular reason? Just seems like a good idea to me but I don’t see anybody doing it.


Found someone doing it, with a landrace no less.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It will slow the plants ripening a bit as well but less so if pollinated early. My personal opinion is that better seeds are made later in flower but then you have to let the seed ripen despite how ripe the flower is.


here goes, trying the envelope method. used a paintbrush too but not sure i got much on them. would love one day to surgically pollinate but this is it for now. figure i'll leave in the envelope for 3 or 4 days.

chucked uncle sid stuff on a few, including this bud of maui waui x (candida x ethiopian). uncle sid seeds so far gave me 2 hermies a male and 2 girls, but the girl smells great and sure is strong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2020)

C99 with a kick, Tom Selleck style.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 12, 2020)

raggyb said:


> here goes, trying the envelope method. used a paintbrush too but not sure i got much on them. would love one day to surgically pollinate but this is it for now. figure i'll leave in the envelope for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> chucked uncle sid stuff on a few, including this bud of maui waui x (candida x ethiopian). uncle sid seeds so far gave me 2 hermies a male and 2 girls, but the girl smells great and sure is strong.View attachment 4681213View attachment 4681248
> View attachment 4681249


Is the envelope so pollen doesn’t blow on other branches? I used a clear large freezer bag right after and next day spray with water to wash pollen off seems to work pretty good.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2020)

4 hours is plenty and more to get the job done. I remove the plant, dust with little cheap paintbrush, then leave it 4 hours and thoroughly spray with water spray bottle and return to tent when mostly dry. Always move extremely slowly during the dusting, stirring the air as little as possible. Once brushed on, the pollen stays put and is then killed with the water spray.
Keep it away from moving air when pollinating.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2020)

The next time I pollinated a plant I used the kitchen trash bag with TGA Jillybean pollen sealed around a large branch/cola. Shook vigorously several times over an hour then removed the bag and misted the plant with water.

This was the plant - Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold mainlined for 16:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 12, 2020)

Mohican said:


> The next time I pollinated a plant I used the kitchen trash bag with TGA Jillybean pollen sealed around a large branch/cola. Shook vigorously several times over an hour then removed the bag and misted the plant with water.
> 
> This was the plant - Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold mainlined for 16:
> 
> ...


Nice job looks good. Has some height to her.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Found someone doing it, with a landrace no less.View attachment 4681227


That dude hangs out here, he goes by @Pupelle


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 12, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That dude hangs out here, he goes by @Pupelle


with mass medical? The Irazinig guy is some dude from india who does landrace preservation and is working on some land race hybrids.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> with mass medical? The Irazinig guy is some dude from india who does landrace preservation and is working on some land race hybrids.


You posted massmedical, I didn’t catch that it was a repost.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 13, 2020)

Awww yeah. Big load of Granola Funk Remix pollen. (Ogkb x wookie 15 ) he going to be doing the naughty pushups on:

Slurricane F1
Lemon Tree Punch
Chocolate Diesel x Fire Cookie f2
Lemon Meringue F2
Yeti Toes (Lemon meringue x Deputy)
Hawaiian Stomper 
Cackleberry

 
Male was a pretty clear OGKB leaner with the fat double serrated leaves. Lesss Go!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 13, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Awww yeah. Big load of Granola Funk Remix pollen. (Ogkb x wookie 15 ) he going to be doing the naughty pushups on:
> 
> Slurricane F1
> Lemon Tree Punch
> ...


Nice. I've got a stout bodhi male black raz doing it's thing.

Anyone doing outdoors pollination that could give some advice? I've got a touch of pm that I'd like to get under control but my go to 'FlyingSkull' pm fighter has some citric acid. Plants have brown pistils and the male has be releasing pollen for a few weeks. Will the citric acid retard seed growth or have any negative effects anyone reckon?

Cool to see bees collecting pollen from my male. Had both bumble and honey bees in the patch. I wonder what an all cannabis pollen honey would taste like? I know there's clover honey, wildflower honey etc. This guy was helping the pollen fly while he visited


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice. I've got a stout bodhi male black raz doing it's thing.
> 
> Anyone doing outdoors pollination that could give some advice? I've got a touch of pm that I'd like to get under control but my go to 'FlyingSkull' pm fighter has some citric acid. Plants have brown pistils and the male has be releasing pollen for a few weeks. Will the citric acid retard seed growth or have any negative effects anyone reckon?
> 
> ...


Have you used this male before hopefully it passes those huge flower clusters on


----------



## MInewgrow (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey @genuity is there anywhere I can see the strain info on my south beach breeze, crinkle cookies and honey sundae, or should I just look threw this thread? I checked the website didn’t see it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 13, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Have you used this male before hopefully it passes those huge flower clusters on


I have not. Just one I started last spring that turned out to be Male so I threw it outside. Vigorous, fast grower tho. First pic is when I put ot out July12 and the second was taken Sept 5


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice. I've got a stout bodhi male black raz doing it's thing.
> 
> Anyone doing outdoors pollination that could give some advice? I've got a touch of pm that I'd like to get under control but my go to 'FlyingSkull' pm fighter has some citric acid. Plants have brown pistils and the male has be releasing pollen for a few weeks. Will the citric acid retard seed growth or have any negative effects anyone reckon?
> 
> ...


Citric acid probably won’t do much to the seeds. You should be fine. I’m pollinating outdoors and indoors both. I usually go aggressive and cut off any PM I see and I do a foliar of southern Ag fungicide right before flower starts to set which seems to work great.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2020)

I have used lemon juice with great success.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Nice. I've got a stout bodhi male black raz doing it's thing.
> 
> Anyone doing outdoors pollination that could give some advice? I've got a touch of pm that I'd like to get under control but my go to 'FlyingSkull' pm fighter has some citric acid. Plants have brown pistils and the male has be releasing pollen for a few weeks. Will the citric acid retard seed growth or have any negative effects anyone reckon?
> 
> ...


Bees love Cannabis, my neighbor has a dozen hives that come over to my property because of the smorgasbord of pollen. I have a decent size orchard and normally the bees are all over that creating apple blossom honey which is very fine stuff. However since I started throwing girls outdoors the bees are always all over it. Gotta be addicted to those terps I bet. That and the plant has lots of sugars in it.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I have not. Just one I started last spring that turned out to be Male so I threw it outside. Vigorous, fast grower tho. First pic is when I put ot out July12 and the second was taken Sept 5
> 
> View attachment 4682476


I like the structure beautiful plant good job.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 13, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> You posted massmedical, I didn’t catch that it was a repost.


That’s cool that there’s a guy from mass med on here. It’s cool that they’re working with that guy on land race preservation


----------



## raggyb (Sep 14, 2020)

Good to kno


Alpadrino said:


> Is the envelope so pollen doesn’t blow on other branches? I used a clear large freezer bag right after and next day spray with water to wash pollen off seems to work pretty good.


that's what I think it's for, and because paper should not condense water. I tried a plastic bag once and condensation collected which i worried would kill the pollen so i aborted. nice to know you got it to work though. idk how long the pollen needs to be there. i still turned fans off except for an exhaust. i'll turn fans back on after 3 days. maybe i should spray wash with water too after removing lopes


----------



## raggyb (Sep 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 4 hours is plenty and more to get the job done. I remove the plant, dust with little cheap paintbrush, then leave it 4 hours and thoroughly spray with water spray bottle and return to tent when mostly dry. Always move extremely slowly during the dusting, stirring the air as little as possible. Once brushed on, the pollen stays put and is then killed with the water spray.
> Keep it away from moving air when pollinating.


oh, that would be better but i can't remove my plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2020)

Well life in Oregon sucks atm! Here's some bud shots


----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> That’s cool that there’s a guy from mass med on here. It’s cool that they’re working with that guy on land race preservation


Dankonomics had been tearing this guy up lately on IG for trying to sound like he was growing back in the day underground lol. I got a few chuckles out of it.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Dankonomics had been tearing this guy up lately on IG for trying to find like he was growing back in the day underground lol. I got a few chuckles out of it.
> 
> View attachment 4683537View attachment 4683538


I dont get it. Are folks upset that a kid half their age have done way more than they have? Or was Mass medical saying he's been growing forever? As far as I understood Mass was not a long time grower but had some skills.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I dont get it. Are folks upset that a kid half their age have done way more than they have? Or was Mass medical saying he's been growing forever? As far as I understood Mass was not a long time grower but had some skills.


I think dank was calling him out for making it sound like "back in the day" we did it this way. Dudes been successful since he was a teen in multiple ventures. I think he just pulled the wrong cords on some of the old school boys.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I think dank was calling him out for making it sound like "back in the day" we did it this way. Dudes been successful since he was a teen in multiple ventures. I think he just pulled the wrong cords on some of the old school boys.


That makes sense.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2020)

Just started 22 cookies n chem, looking for a new male to make f2's with. The 4 in the back were popped 5 days after the rest. I'll come back and post when there is something to see. Stoked about this one, these beans are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I dont get it. Are folks upset that a kid half their age have done way more than they have? Or was Mass medical saying he's been growing forever? As far as I understood Mass was not a long time grower but had some skills.


No, people are pissed that he has propped himself up to be someone that he isn’t, using and renaming others stuff and calling it his own with multiple breeders. there’s a long list of stuff that’s not ok with this dude. Using MMS in crosses from here on out by other breeders is swimming in an extremely murky genepool. No thanks.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 14, 2020)

MMS aka lil bitch boi


----------



## Houstini (Sep 15, 2020)

I think we can leave the mms drama out of here honestly. Certain things should be known and we can move on with a clearer picture of what was going on here. I know many seed banks were put in awkward situations with this. Many of us have mms in our collections possibly. People are shitty and do shitty things, and attitudes of breeders can be overlooked but ethics cannot. Misrepresentation of yourself is one thing, misrepresentation of the plant is inexcusable. Good night and good riddance.


----------



## Houstini (Sep 15, 2020)

Chuck, chuck, chuck away. Let’s keep our lineage straight though!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I think we can leave the mms drama out of here honestly. Certain things should be known and we can move on with a clearer picture of what was going on here. I know many seed banks were put in awkward situations with this. Many of us have mms in our collections possibly. People are shitty and do shitty things, and attitudes of breeders can be overlooked but ethics cannot. Misrepresentation of yourself is one thing, misrepresentation of the plant is inexcusable. Good night and good riddance.


Apparently he's using some ninja fruit from stoned ninja also, lol. Sorry, had to add that, seen it yesterday.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 15, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Apparently he's using some ninja fruit from stoned ninja also, lol. Sorry, had to add that, seen it yesterday.


I’m not sure I believe that. I’ve grown both and they are not similar imo


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2020)

Man you know how it is sometimes people pick up negative like others pick up star vibes!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m not sure I believe that. I’ve grown both and they are not similar imo


Stoned ninja and quite a few were discussing it on ig yesterday. Also the star pupil or purple one was Mel's purple buckeye. Supposedly. And those descriptors are eerily similar.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 15, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Stoned ninja and quite a few were discussing it on ig yesterday. Also the star pupil or purple one was Mel's purple buckeye. Supposedly. And those descriptors are eerily similar.


I agree with Star Pupil coming from Mel. Maybe his more current stuff was using Ninja Fruit to make ‘Star Pupil’ regs.


----------



## raggyb (Sep 15, 2020)

Houstini said:


> I think we can leave the mms drama out of here honestly. Certain things should be known and we can move on with a clearer picture of what was going on here. I know many seed banks were put in awkward situations with this. Many of us have mms in our collections possibly. People are shitty and do shitty things, and attitudes of breeders can be overlooked but ethics cannot. Misrepresentation of yourself is one thing, misrepresentation of the plant is inexcusable. Good night and good riddance.


then my critical cross chuck was a waste of time. scratch that from the to grow list


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2020)

Cookies and Chem x More Cowbell babies in the oven.


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 16, 2020)

Yo gen ya good? @genuity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2020)

Been spraying this girl with cs for a week, put her in flower yesterday. 
My favorite cut atm.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 17, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Yo gen ya good? @genuity


Agreed I havent seen his name pop up in a minute now. Hope all is well. I had to check and he hasn't posted or liked anything in 2 weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers that all is well genuity!


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2020)

All is well,I've become a stock market bandit in these turbulent times.
Red days are green & green days are green.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Sep 17, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Few years ago I saw some bud tested over here at 30%, dripping in frost and quite possibly the most forgetful smoke ever.
> 
> THC is just one over a hundred (known) cannabinoids not mentioning the 100 or so terpene's, I think its the combination of these together rather than just THC that gets you.


All the way man! Frost means nothing unfortunately when comes too the high.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2020)

Teach me Gen!


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 18, 2020)

genuity said:


> All is well,I've become a stock market bandit in these turbulent times.
> Red days are green & green days are green.


For real? You been daytrading?


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 18, 2020)

3 blade


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> 3 blade View attachment 4688140


That looks similar to a deadhead og I have in flower im not crazy about it but ill see how she finishes


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That looks similar to a deadhead og I have in flower im not crazy about it but ill see how she finishes


This lady is outdoor and seeded to the max. I like her resin coverage so far, and she’s surprisingly compact compared to her mostly 5 bladed sisters. I’m doing an open pollination on this pack but I have all the females backed up to run inside. They’re all looking pretty resinous and well structured, should be able to find something sweet on the indoor run.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 18, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> 3 blade View attachment 4688140


The goji og I ran outdoors last season was 3 bladed as well. Strange looking. Here's one of her offspring a little shy of 9 weeks from flip. 
Goji og x gg4 clone only x ortega


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> For real? You been daytrading?


Yup,started at the lows of the shutdown & now it's my favorite "game" to play.
Got a few I'm long in (LVGO & TDOC)


----------



## Buck5050 (Sep 19, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup


Been messing around with it myself the past few months. Been in and out of a few things. Currenty holding KODK got in just over 6


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2020)

I repeat - teach me!!!


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2020)

Mohican said:


> I repeat - teach me!!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 19, 2020)

friend in HI grew out the blackberry cake f2. Turned out nice. 

new flavors


----------



## Houstini (Sep 20, 2020)

Next up indoor is another goji f2 base. Z-labs gifted 6 original beans for the effort and I am extremely grateful. Have more space than these beans will take up, so I’m thinking about what else belongs in there? Tough choices but what would you run? Are there goji beans around waiting for preservation? I have one set of f2s done, I like friends


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 20, 2020)

Deadhead Og 
I can't wait to see how the banana cake x floozy will be.. my buddys cut I gave em has been throwing out a very intriguing vicks vape rub smell


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 20, 2020)

I can’t decide between a banana og IBL dad or a sour kosher dad. Both have great structure. Any thoughts y’all?


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can’t decide between a banana og IBL dad or a sour kosher dad. Both have great structure. Any thoughts y’all?


Sour kosher gets my vote. I don't like banana phenos.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can’t decide between a banana og IBL dad or a sour kosher dad. Both have great structure. Any thoughts y’all?


I had a killer sour kosher from dna so that has my vote.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

Speaking of males, I think my next dude is gonna be found in 2 packs of karma's headbanger. Will flower out all the males I find and go from there. 

In the meantime I'm reversing the lip smacking twinkle tarts #1.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Speaking of males, I think my next dude is gonna be found in 2 packs of karma's headbanger. Will flower out all the males I find and go from there.
> 
> In the meantime I'm reversing the lip smacking twinkle tarts #1.
> View attachment 4690246


Damn son!! Frosty. Looks great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Damn son!! Frosty. Looks great.


The flavor is where she really shines. Blackberry sherbert like a push pop.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The flavor is where she really shines. Blackberry sherbert like a push pop.


Mmmmmm !!!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Sep 20, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can’t decide between a banana og IBL dad or a sour kosher dad. Both have great structure. Any thoughts y’all?


Kosher


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2020)

@Bobby schmeckle since nobody wants to work that banana og, just pack it up and send him over, I’ll put him to work!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 21, 2020)

Goofy Grape x Floozy
week 5ish


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 21, 2020)

A few of my crosses grown out by Uncle Rom in Northern Canada. 

Blueberry OG x Blue Orca Haze


Lemon Tree (PNW cut) x Blue Orca Haze


Nigerian Sunshine x Goji OG.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 21, 2020)

Grape Stomper OG male coming out of the aerocloner on Day 12 and about to get some dirt shoes and kicked around the yard. Not a lot of males make it past the Synergy Torture Test trials. (You can see some female failures in the background)

This dude is a Hulkster. Massive vigor, stinks to high heaven, and spews roots like a Frat boy does beer at a kegger. Thank you to GGG for dosing me with these beans back in 2012-ish


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 22, 2020)

well, damn. Sour kosher it is. Beans were from 2014-ish


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2020)

Planted 5 Sleeskunk (DNA) F2s 25 days ago, now up potted and topped go to flower tent today. Most vigorous bunch of plants in a long time. Came from big strong Sativa pheno dad and way Indica leaning mom. These all look like big brawny Sativa types. Here goes!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 23, 2020)

A Honeybee F3 burly bud
also @ 5ish


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2020)

Chunky! Frosty! Very nice sir!


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful plant nice job BobBitchen what kind of smells you getting off her?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2020)

@hillbill - pics?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2020)

A little big n tasty


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 26, 2020)

Here is a cross I did a couple years ago bbxchemical cookies. Didn’t take cuttings has anyone on here had luck with re vegging and any tips would be great thanks


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 27, 2020)

Honey Sundae on the left, BlueRipper bx1 on right.



Chilly morning

Frost coming tonight, undecided if they'll get shelter.

HS to come down on the 1st.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 27, 2020)

Mohican said:


> @hillbill - pics?


Unfortunately for us bill doesn't play that way. Must visualize mo.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> Honey Sundae on the left, BlueRipper bx1 on right.
> View attachment 4696556
> View attachment 4696557
> 
> ...


Have you ran the blue ripper before? How's she like?


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2020)

Saw this on IG. Found it pretty funny.
Mandels Law


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2020)

Hillbill is also so hi tech and computer stupid, he would no doubt make sure any coding was prominently displayed with each pic, Hell I have very few fish or fishing pics and spent years exploring waters and tourney fishing and guiding. Big blank with me.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Have you ran the blue ripper before? How's she like?


This one is a reveg, it has essence of dead animal, though that is not common. One of the f1s I ran was like this as well. Mostly what I would call cleaner or lemon more sweet. 5 boys and 5 girls (two of which were twins) are on deck for BlueRipper tribute.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 27, 2020)

SSGrower said:


> This one is a reveg, it has essence of dead animal, though that is not common. One of the f1s I ran was like this as well. Mostly what I would call cleaner or lemon more sweet. 5 boys and 5 girls (two of which were twins) are on deck for BlueRipper tribute.


Those came from Groerr on this forum right?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 28, 2020)

SDXSCJ from @Buck5050 . Finishing up outdoors. They started flowering indoors but an electrical issue forced them outside. Day 50ish


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 28, 2020)

Had a couple friends around the state send me some clones. See if any are worth chucking with:
Kush mints
Grape ape 
Super lemon haze
Bubba diagonal 
Tropicana cookies
Strawnana 
Waiting game 16
Double dream
Lava breath 
Slurricane 
Papaya 
Zookies


----------



## Joedank (Sep 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Had a couple friends around the state send me some clones. See if any are worth chucking with:
> Kush mints
> Grape ape
> Super lemon haze
> ...


All those suck don’t even bother package them back up and send them to me. 
btw I am dropping a gang of bad fish beans in water this full moon can’t wait to see them shining like diamonds!


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Had a couple friends around the state send me some clones. See if any are worth chucking with:
> Kush mints
> Grape ape
> Super lemon haze
> ...


How many weeks is that super lemon haze that sounds interesting


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Sep 28, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> How many weeks is that super lemon haze that sounds interesting


I believe I've seen 10-11 on it? I'll have to check again


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Had a couple friends around the state send me some clones. See if any are worth chucking with:
> Kush mints
> Grape ape
> Super lemon haze
> ...


Mr. Schmeckle, I hope one day I can send you some genetics to test out. I've been doing some very interesting chucking around here. 
cheers!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2020)

Twinkle Tarts #1 reversed, really hoping she gives up some viable pollen.

Under cmh

Under hps in a production run of a buddy's.

One of my favorite smokes atm, straight blackberry sherbert with a great stone.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 2, 2020)

Chucking around in 2020
GG75 (GG4s1 x Tomahawk)


Sunny D OG x Sin City Juice


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 2, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucking around in 2020
> GG75 (GG4s1 x Tomahawk)
> View attachment 4702027
> 
> ...


I'm running Tomahawk now. Cheers.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 2, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I'm running Tomahawk now. Cheers.


Is it from green point?


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 2, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Is it from green point?


Yes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2020)

Big n tasty, calyxes the size of popcorn kernels.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 3, 2020)

Shot of a black grape dum dum from @thenotsoesoteric, she is changing color from the colder nights, haven’t hooked up a heater for the tent yet.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 3, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 4702260


Cool I grew that one out was strong smelling and high was strong. Yours looks good.


----------



## genuity (Oct 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Goofy Grape x Floozy
> week 5ish
> 
> View attachment 4690516View attachment 4690517


That honeybee has some strong genetics, big purple blockhead nugs...

I'm only a few weeks in on other Floozy crosses,will update around week 8..
Cereal milk x Floozy 
Shoreline x Floozy 
92OG x Floozy 

Fire grows as always @BobBitchen 
Continue to stay safe folks.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 3, 2020)

Bridzilla a couple weeks from harvest day, she really frosts & fills out those last couple weeks, (these will swell) stay the course until you see 10% dark trichromes and you will be rewarded..


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 3, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Cool I grew that one out was strong smelling and high was strong. Yours looks good.





Southside112 said:


> Yes.
> View attachment 4702260


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 3, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> View attachment 4702970


I got this tomahawk one outside finishing now hopefully it will


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 5, 2020)

Just figured I'd put it out there for anyone interested. I decided to try spraying my tarts cut with CS only 1x a day vs 2x-3x a day to see if it would still effectively reverse. It did.

I used roughly 24pppm CS, sprayed just nodes and not fan leaves, started spraying 5 days before and continued till male flowers started forming.

Im sure some strains/cultivars are more stubborn. Roughly used 8oz of CS water total. A smaller clone, not a bush lol.

Plucked a premature pod last night and tapped it today to see a bit of pollen. Now just gotta see if it is viable.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

Start flush on this Cannarado herm creation(topanga lemon #7 x dubb sundae herm). Real frosty but not the densest. Smells like earthy/incense and onions. Smells like hippy sweat honestly. This is the seed plant and it’s just in one of my smaller cob cabs I run in the mid-upper 80’s. Looking forward to seeing how the clones turn out


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just figured I'd put it out there for anyone interested. I decided to try spraying my tarts cut with CS only 1x a day vs 2x-3x a day to see if it would still effectively reverse. It did.
> 
> I used roughly 24pppm CS, sprayed just nodes and not fan leaves, started spraying 5 days before and continued till male flowers started forming.
> 
> ...


Nice project. Good luck.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just figured I'd put it out there for anyone interested. I decided to try spraying my tarts cut with CS only 1x a day vs 2x-3x a day to see if it would still effectively reverse. It did.
> 
> I used roughly 24pppm CS, sprayed just nodes and not fan leaves, started spraying 5 days before and continued till male flowers started forming.
> 
> ...


Any experience with STS? I have the stuff to mix some up... want to devote one of my small cabs to seed making, at least for a run or two. Got any tips on running a cab with a male and not letting pollen out?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 5, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Any experience with STS? I have the stuff to mix some up... want to devote one of my small cabs to seed making, at least for a run or two. Got any tips on running a cab with a male and not letting pollen out?


Males are a bit tricky once they really start dropping pollen. Just try not to move it around much because pollen will fly. Just isolate it in another room, change clothes moving between rooms and spray down excess with water to help prevent stray pollen.

I haven't used sts yet but heard it is just one or 2 applications and you're done. 

With feminized pollen I found the pollen usually doesn't fly like male's pollen does. So reversed plants aren't as hard to keep from dusting a crop. Just be mindful of open sacs and what not.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 6, 2020)

Lookin like an Indian summer around these parts. These ladies look frosted out in recycled soil and loaded with seeds. I kind of feel like this might actually be runnable outdoor here at 43N. One got botrytis in a nug when it was really rainy, I was considering culling her but they all look pretty nice and she looks like a heavier one. If she shows signs again I’ll kill her, I think this open pollination could be a good opportunity to further this dank line outdoors in a shitty environment since they’re showing out. The resin male is slowly reveging and I have all the females backed up. I’ll do a small tent with the Cali king select female and some outcrosses.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 7, 2020)

Black grape dum dum from @thenotsoesoteric. She is a little touchy likes to claw then eat her self but I’m fighting the good fight. She smells like grape cough syrup really thick grape not like fruity.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Black grape dum dum from @thenotsoesoteric. She is a little touchy likes to claw then eat her self but I’m fighting the good fight. She smells like grape cough syrup really thick grape not like fruity.
> View attachment 4706947
> View attachment 4706951


Looks good, sorry to hear she is giving you trouble. Hopefully she makes it all worth it!


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks good, sorry to hear she is giving you trouble. Hopefully she makes it all worth it!


No trouble, think she is just wants more food. and I didn’t catch it. I don’t mind deficiency, gives me things to look for what to do what not to do. Just keep learning and growing my plants and knowledge. Thanks again for the genetics!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2020)

Demo #1 

First smoke of 3 phenos flowered. This one leans heavy on the GMO terps with a little fart gas (like the one from a can) at the end, it works well though. Flavour is very interesting, really good blend from both parents, nothing is dominating. Great stone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2020)

Twinkle tarts #1 grown by spacefarm


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 11, 2020)

Goofy Dawg................Stardawg x Goofy Grape


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 13, 2020)

Another Pheno of bbk x grapestomper x bbk from @Bobby schmeckle. She is getting nice and frosty.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 13, 2020)

Byzantium (Mendo Purps/WW x NL5/Haze) knocked up with O Haze pollen: 





Smell on these girls is strong pungent haze with metallic notes and subtle grape popsicle.


----------



## mistergrafik (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Byzantium (Mendo Purps/WW x NL5/Haze) knocked up with O Haze pollen:
> View attachment 4713509
> View attachment 4713511
> View attachment 4713512
> ...


Sign me up man that sounds amazing


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 14, 2020)

Took down the stuff I had outdoor today. These Cali kings did really well outdoors where a lot of things can’t hang. Zone 5 at the bottom of a western-facing valley with a fair amount of tree cover.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 14, 2020)

topanga lemon I put out to seed with that plot. I got her out there late so she isn’t very full but she still caught some mold and is hating life in general. Beautiful pot indoors, but not workable outdoors around here... it’ll take me a minute to get to but I should have a grip of these Cali king seeds and the holidays are comin up...


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 16, 2020)

Black grape dum dum from @thenotsoesoteric my
Girl loves the smell of this 1 just like grape cough syrup.


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Goofy Dawg................Stardawg x Goofy GrapeView attachment 4710914View attachment 4710919


Looks chunky & delicious


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2020)

@genuity sidechick is awesome smoke I left these sidechick lowers to mature and they got a bit of the mites guess they will become fresh frozen bubble rosin and cherry pie breath is rock hard gassy cherry
@BobBitchen the chicken dinner smells of lime Gatorade and gasoline its a frost monster


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone good with bug ID’ing? Took a few moms and a tray of cuts to hold for a buddy. I immediately sprayed the moms n cuts(and my veg room just in case) with some miticide but this thing was alive 24hr later. Saw some stippling that looked like thrip damage but that’s the only thing I saw when I scoped. I imagine it’ll die if it’s eating on the leaves at all... I’ll hit it with a different miticide in 2 days. The moms are in quarantine and the tray is away from my main spaces


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2020)

Thrips, kinda looks like thrips nymph.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Thrips, kinda looks like thrips nymph.


it definitely has the same segmented body I just havent seen any pics that look like this fucker in particular. damage definitely looks like thrip shit though. I'd bet thats what it is, thx thx

edit: i'll probably spray them with wettable sulfur, I hit them with avid already but it doesn't seem like any other miticide is effective v thrips so sulfur it is.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 20, 2020)

Looks like a baby root aphid


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Anyone good with bug ID’ing? Took a few moms and a tray of cuts to hold for a buddy. I immediately sprayed the moms n cuts(and my veg room just in case) with some miticide but this thing was alive 24hr later. Saw some stippling that looked like thrip damage but that’s the only thing I saw when I scoped. I imagine it’ll die if it’s eating on the leaves at all... I’ll hit it with a different miticide in 2 days. The moms are in quarantine and the tray is away from my main spacesView attachment 4719330View attachment 4719331


Thats a thrip. Spinosad will knock em out damn near 100% in 1 application. One of the easier bugs to rid your garden of.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 20, 2020)

Some sun grown dynoberry bites, nothing but earthworm casting and roots organic terp tea. nice blueberryish taste with a potent high that will put you to sleep if you smoke 2 much.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Some sun grown dynoberry bites, nothing but earthworm casting and roots organic terp tea. nice blueberryish taste with a potent high that will put you to sleep if you smoke 2 much.
> View attachment 4720015


Looks great! Nice indica punch is always good after a work day. Cheers


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great! Nice indica punch is always good after a work day. Cheers


Thanks brother. Should shoot me a pm when you put them headbanger seeds to use . Lvtk s1
Or the twinkle tarts on the horizon.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 20, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother. Should shoot me a pm when you put them headbanger seeds to use . Lvtk s1
> Or the twinkle tarts on the horizon.


Me too @thenotsoesoteric , got some og/chem/sour planned for the next round


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Me too @thenotsoesoteric , got some og/chem/sour planned for the next round


I've been wanting to run the headbanger for a while but it was sold out for a long time. Be nice to find some classic sour terps.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 21, 2020)

Since I'm new here, a little background.
Made my first beans in 1995, f2s of the first Afghan seeds I got my hands on.
I like to do one to one breeding with brothers to copies of the same cut.
I then grow out the seeds batches and it lets me know which direction to go. If I see something I really like, I collect pollen or go for the re-veg, depending on sex. 
I work lines, make crosses (don't wanna call them f1s) and also do mashed-up polys.

Here's a few pheno's from a seed batch test I did a while ago.
Sherb Breath (keeper cut) x Crunk Boat(male c)
Terps ranged from pissy dough to sweet kushyness. All very Stoney.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 21, 2020)

Bbk lower nug frosting out of its mind. Good lord @Bobby schmeckle whats in these seeds


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 21, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbk lower nug frosting out of its mind. Good lord @Bobby schmeckle whats in these seeds
> View attachment 4720844


Wow that looks incredible. Awesome job!!!


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 21, 2020)

If I have an amazing female plant, what exactly can I do with it? It's so big, the cola is pure calyx, size of cola cans!!! Could I cross this female plant with something else?


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 23, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> If I have an amazing female plant, what exactly can I do with it? It's so big, the cola is pure calyx, size of cola cans!!! Could I cross this female plant with something else?


Of course why not?
I currently have a himalayan MalanaCream 100% sativa. Considering how small it was when I flipped her to bloom, it is now ginormous, and gorgueous. All 4 main branches are just cola. 2 of them are the size of my arm already. The smell is phenomenal. 

So I chucked some of the leftover afghani pollen I had in the freezer on her and now I've started finding some nice seeds on her. She still has min 6 weeks to go (almost at 6 weeks now) and I see a good number of seeds here and there, because I was careful to dab pollen on in select areas only. I've picked off a couple for a sneak preview if they're ok and they're big, brown, beautiful seeds already.

I may wind up with a nice cross that is half himalayan sativa and half afghani indica.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 23, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> If I have an amazing female plant, what exactly can I do with it? It's so big, the cola is pure calyx, size of cola cans!!! Could I cross this female plant with something else?


You can try reversing her so you could collect her pollen to dust some others to make some crosses. Or find a male and see what you can create.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 23, 2020)

Demo #4 @genuity 

She was a stunner in flower and has cured beautifully. Nose and flavour are standing out, mix of sweet baked goods with a menacing gmo in the background on the inhale but coats your mouth thick on the exhale. Strong stone, great job Gen  will be giving girl this another run

Demo #4 in flower


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 23, 2020)

Citrus City 
Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric X Sin City Juice by @HydroRed 
chucked in paradise by myself a couple of hundred pages ago

Both phenotypes protrude orange flavors. The bigger yielder on the right reminds me of the Sunny D OG mom with a nice back layer of rank aromas. She's a bit more sensitive to PK boost but puts out nonetheless. Her shorter sister on the left is all fresh oranges n' candy, like them little sweet tarts we use to get in a roll for a dime.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Citrus City
> Sunny D OG by @thenotsoesoteric X Sin City Juice by @HydroRed
> chucked in paradise by myself a couple of hundred pages ago
> View attachment 4723228
> Both phenotypes protrude orange flavors. The bigger yielder on the right reminds me of the Sunny D OG mom with a nice back layer of rank aromas. She's a bit more sensitive to PK boost but puts out nonetheless. Her shorter sister on the left is all fresh oranges n' candy, like them little sweet tarts we use to get in a roll for a dime.


Its awesome to see them come along so well! Kudos


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 23, 2020)

MalanaCream X Afghani - getting some seeds already

Momma looks like this


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2020)

@nc208 yes BlueRipper from @GroErr here. Some pre chop pics


She beat my pr for that size container, previously held by Miel de Regaliz by @genuity 

Luckilly, some of us were fortunate enough to have received these gifts, even more fortuitous they see the value in this medical strain and have presented gifts/work of their own @Buck5050 

I have decided to use my #4 male and the dust above in my tribute run this fall. Least thats the plan at this point.

Bonus that I get to try some Citrus City as well.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 23, 2020)

Honey Sundae turned out fire too @genuity


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 25, 2020)

Black grape dum dum, I fried a couple of her tips trying to figure out this damn mega crop. Day 48 not long left now.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2020)

Couple shots of my outdoor girls loaded with magical beans. Used a large lemon scented Butta Joe (banana og/stardawg x lemon catpiss/Bruce banner 2.0) male to make f2's, a Pebble pusher (fpog x stardawg) and also a Bigworm wedding cake x blackcherry dojo female. 
The first pic is the Pebble pusher. The second pic is the WC/blackcherry dojo (smells absolutely incredible cherry and oranges).


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 26, 2020)

Last shot of the bbk before I bring her down in a week or so. I never clone the good ones


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 26, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Last shot of the bbk before I bring her down in a week or so. I never clone the good ones
> View attachment 4725566


If you got the space you can reveg. Just leave a lower bud or two and some fan leaves. Few weeks and she'll start to reveg.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 26, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you got the space you can reveg. Just leave a lower bud or two and some fan leaves. Few weeks and she'll start to reveg.


I may try, haven’t attempted that yet so may be worth a go just to gain some experience doing it.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey
Here's some pheno's of a chuck I did of
White Apricot Sherbet (compound) x White Montage (Thug Pug) at around 7 wks or so.
Terps range from sharp Lemon to orange peel soaked in turpentine. Never found the Male I was looking for but I'm sure I'll enjoy the hash I make from these ones.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

Branch broke on the black grape dum dum, so a tester nug for me  should be dry enough to smoke in a few days. Sorry for the lighting and bad trim job lol. Nice work as always @thenotsoesoteric.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Branch broke on the black grape dum dum, so a tester nug for me  should be dry enough to smoke in a few days. Sorry for the lighting and bad trim job lol. Nice work as always @thenotsoesoteric.
> View attachment 4728256


Hopefully it has great flavor! Looks great


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hopefully it has great flavor! Looks great


Taste is always there with your stuff brother keep up the good work!


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello Chuckers. I've been absent for a bit doing other things and now that winter is setting in, I hope to devote more time to hanging out and breeding.
I've amassed a nice collection of males to cross with.



blueberryrose said:


> MalanaCream X Afghani - getting some seeds already
> View attachment 4723325
> Momma looks like this
> View attachment 4723328


I'm growing out a Banana Mac x Columbian D, that I made, which has similar structure.


She is tall with an enormous multi headed cola. She got a bit close to the light, before getting pushed back. 
Seems to be healing up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 30, 2020)

Earlier this year I grew and posted some 
Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard from a haze dominant pheno.
The results were exceptional except for a rather long finish time of roughly 12 weeks.
Lanky plants with fairly dense for a Haze resin bomb colas.
Now, I'm in the process of budding out 2 different more Malawi dominant phenos of the same cross.
These have much shorter and more compact buds
that don't really look like they've got haze in them.
Finish times may be 9 to 10 weeks.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks @SCJedi for putting that goji pollen to work. Nigerian sunshine x goji grown by one of my friends.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 1, 2020)

Sour lime og x mimosa getting hunted for rec production


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2020)

Man if you run led it really needs to be 80f or so and the plant definitely can't handle 24/7 on cycle.

Had some plants vegging under t5 lights and moved them under quantum boards. The 1st night temps were in mid 60s and they didn't look good. A space heater did the treat. Then after about 18 hours they started looking rough again. Giving them a 6 hour rest seemed to help. 

But hell 2 - 65 watt hlg boards are doing the work of at least 220 watts of t5. Well given the extra space heater juice probably comparable wattage used.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 3, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man if you run led it really needs to be 80f or so and the plant definitely can't handle 24/7 on cycle.
> 
> Had some plants vegging under t5 lights and moved them under quantum boards. The 1st night temps were in mid 60s and they didn't look good. A space heater did the treat. Then after about 18 hours they started looking rough again. Giving them a 6 hour rest seemed to help.
> 
> But hell 2 - 65 watt hlg boards are doing the work of at least 220 watts of t5. Well given the extra space heater juice probably comparable wattage used.


You probably just shocked them with all the extra light. My veg room will be in the high 50’s - low 60’s at night all winter as it has always been. They just grow slower in the winter which is fine for me b/c I hoard clones and get overrun in the summer usually. Even when I move them to the flower room I have to keep them off to the side for the first day or two or the top fans will fry The first day. Some strains handle it better, but it’s definitely different than growing under bulbs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 3, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> You probably just shocked them with all the extra light. My veg room will be in the high 50’s - low 60’s at night all winter as it has always been. They just grow slower in the winter which is fine for me b/c I hoard clones and get overrun in the summer usually. Even when I move them to the flower room I have to keep them off to the side for the first day or two or the top fans will fry The first day. Some strains handle it better, but it’s definitely different than growing under bulbs.


The lack of UV is definitely something that needs addressing for fast vigorous growth. Cheers


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 5, 2020)

Bbk x gs x bbk, 63 days Monday and Choppy chop time.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 5, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbk x gs x bbk, 63 days Monday and Choppy chop time.
> View attachment 4734775


   Absolutely killed it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2020)

Tent full of twinkle tarts #1 vegging under a couple 4000k hlg 65s. Moved under the 65s about a week ago with heavy pruning before hand. The 65s are doing just as well as the old 4ft 4 bulb t5 at 220 watts. Pretty impressed by the little buggers.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Twinkle Tart? rofl!! 

Sounds delicious


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Twinkle Tart? rofl!!
> 
> Sounds delicious


This pheno is fantastic flavor wise. All blackberry sherbert and a nice strong buzz.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey
So I collected pollen from 3 Golden Papaya x Sherb Breath males I made, to put on my keeper cut of White Papaya. Trying to lock down some floral gas, in seed form.
One nice by-product of doing Male runs is the interesting females you get to enjoy. Here's one that shows a bit of her daddys fade, getting close to done.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 8, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Thanks @SCJedi for putting that goji pollen to work. Nigerian sunshine x goji grown by one of my friends.


Did you ever use the Nigerian Sunshine pollen I sent? That stuff turns everything amazing hues if purple too


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 8, 2020)

i like the way that guy did the paper bag...I was gonna use large ziplock so the light can shine through.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2020)

White paper works best for that reason, but you’re only talking a couple of days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 8, 2020)

Purple cookie influenced 
Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2020)

I have 8 cookies n chem males going right now, all with frost to some degree, friggin crazy. Doing an open pollination and then a batch of f2's next.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I have 8 cookies n chem males going right now, all with frost to some degree, friggin crazy. Doing an open pollination and then a batch of f2's next.
> 
> View attachment 4737829View attachment 4737830View attachment 4737832


Same levels of loud?


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 9, 2020)

GODWORK said:


> i like the way that guy did the paper bag...I was gonna use large ziplock so the light can shine through.


Don't use plastic. The plants transpire and the moisture will inactivate the pollen.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Same levels of loud?


In their own right I guess. Anywhere from chem to cookie to that creamyness that's drawn me to this strain for a while. The one I'm liking most is looking to be the male version of the starchild cut I've held for the last couple years, heavy on the greasy resin and creamy nose.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> In their own right I guess. Anywhere from chem to cookie to that creamyness that's drawn me to this strain for a while. The one I'm liking most is looking to be the male version of the starchild cut I've held for the last couple years, heavy on the greasy resin and creamy nose.


That’s pretty lucky to get many resinous males like that!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 9, 2020)

Grease monkey x aloha grape stomper.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s pretty lucky to get many resinous males like that!


I keep saying there's a reason that I keep messing with this line lol


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I keep saying there's a reason that I keep messing with this line lol


All of the males from the Bodhi Apollo run I finished this past summer were all glittery and triched out like your C&C's. It is quite a treat and I think that it is more common but folks never allow their males to go full-term.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I keep saying there's a reason that I keep messing with this line lol


For sure, that is why i suggested Gu work with the CnC as well. Seen some solid phenos, yours included!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> All of the males from the Bodhi Apollo run I finished this past summer were all glittery and triched out like your C&C's. It is quite a treat and I think that it is more common but folks never allow their males to go full-term.


That really makes you wonder the potential that's been tossed by peeps


----------



## macsnax (Nov 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure, that is why i suggested Gu work with the CnC as well. Seen some solid phenos, yours included!


Seriously, I have 13 females going as well, there's a few standing out early on. We'll see what cooks up, I'll update as interesting things transpire. I really need these females to be a good week ahead of where they are. Males are just dumping pollen and the females are almost ready lol. Prolly gonna let them do their thing this weekend.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

I had a resinous males from many strains but you have to grow several to find one usually. I have found several in cindy/Apollo lines though. Interesting to hear similar.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Holy shit I sounded like a struggler in that post, can I claim that the text to speech is out to foil me?


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I ran and bred with elephant Stomper from hazeman which had a green grape kind of smell.
> 
> I really tried to get my hands on grape Stomper but missed that drop every single time. As far is grape ape, I’ve never really Seen that available, always wanted to try it.


I can source this shill interested?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I can source this shill interested?


Yes, what are you connected with? The grape ape?!


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 10, 2020)

Lavender Frosting! and Lavender Mimosas!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 11, 2020)

What are the best or prefered methods of collecting seeds once the plants are done? I am basically breaking everything down just to get to the seeds, there has to be a better way? Suggestions please. Thank you.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> What are the best or prefered methods of collecting seeds once the plants are done? I am basically breaking everything down just to get to the seeds, there has to be a better way? Suggestions please. Thank you.


Shucking seeds isn’t that bad, and the finger hash is nice. I would just sort of massage them out while there is a little moisture in the plant still, not necessarily break it down. Then buck the carcass for extraction.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, what are you connected with? The grape ape?!


Yes the , omg I understand if I say so myself why this was such a wonderful strain. How could u breed and not work w this it throws hella golf ball sized nugs and out smells most in garden grape on grape on grape but like a deeper grape w funk and medicine if that makes sense is a grower and take very well to topping and cloning easy peasy but I am def gonna work w it later after I get makes selection down etc any how this is what I was speaking on just dm me and we could talk this strain further


----------



## raggyb (Nov 11, 2020)

a Maui-Ethiopian chuck recently gave me a good therapy session after a bit of a strength workout (Grrr!). Not a large dose. It was in my head first, things could have gone headacheville but turned into a muscle thing that I worked thru, head and then body. Didn't really hit me for 6 hours until after I ate something. My baby,


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> What are the best or prefered methods of collecting seeds once the plants are done? I am basically breaking everything down just to get to the seeds, there has to be a better way? Suggestions please. Thank you.


A seed cleaner is my preferred method, something like this.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Looks like a fun project!


Ya man they're easy enough to build. I made quite a few of them a couple years ago, some out of various hardwoods. Sold some, still have a couple that I use. They save a lot of time if you have a lot of material to clean. I still sort by hand sometimes too though. Cleaned about 1000 seeds last week sitting on the couch watching stand up and smoking lol.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey
This one's White Apricot Sherbet (compound) X White Montage (Thug Pug)
Around 64 days. Gassy lime. Not enough trich's to be a good hasher.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 12, 2020)

Couple quick dried buds, rest of the plant will be trimmed in a few days. She has such deep purple on her underneath. My last Pheno was not as potent as this one. Once again big shout out to @Bobby schmeckle absolute A+ Work.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 12, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Couple quick dried buds, rest of the plant will be trimmed in a few days. She has such deep purple on her underneath. My last Pheno was not as potent as this one. Once again big shout out to @Bobby schmeckle absolute A+ Work.
> 
> View attachment 4740483
> View attachment 4740484


And a big shoutout to you for killing it on the grow. 
Looks so tasty.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 12, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> And a big shoutout to you for killing it on the grow.
> Looks so tasty.


Anytime brother you have my support with any future seed endeavors you go with!!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 12, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Ya man they're easy enough to build. I made quite a few of them a couple years ago, some out of various hardwoods. Sold some, still have a couple that I use. They save a lot of time if you have a lot of material to clean. I still sort by hand sometimes too though. Cleaned about 1000 seeds last week sitting on the couch watching stand up and smoking lol.


The one you made with the torched wood was dope.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 12, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> The one you made with the torched wood was dope.


I tried finding pics of that and another one to post, but they were a couple phones and a different storage cloud ago. They're out there somewhere lol


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 12, 2020)

So are you guys flowering your males in the same tents as your females and just covering up the main stem of your males with a paper bag to prevent pollen contamination? What about the side branches of the males, do you snip em or?


----------



## spliffendz (Nov 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So are you guys flowering your males in the same tents as your females and just covering up the main stem of your males with a paper bag to prevent pollen contamination? What about the side branches of the males, do you snip em or?


A few dudes told me to snip the males and put them in water just before the pollen sacs open and collect on a plastic sheet, then to cover the female branches you don't want pollinated, brush the chosen branch, spray everything down, leave for 24 hrs before putting back in with other plants. Some people do open pollination and have heard of others paper bagging branches with the pollen inside.


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 13, 2020)

Just posted this on Instagram and figured I would here as well. Fire & Desire by @genuity on about day 25.



Sorry I don't turn my light off for pictures.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So are you guys flowering your males in the same tents as your females and just covering up the main stem of your males with a paper bag to prevent pollen contamination? What about the side branches of the males, do you snip em or?


Yah that was me.
I flower the males in a closet, in a room well away from the flower room. After the flowers have formed but before they open, trim off all flowers that won't fit in the bag. Write info about each male you want to remember on bag.Tape the bag tight around stem. Let flower for another week of so. Cut below tape, turn upside down, remove plant. Pollen still has to be cleaned and dried, then stored. Can collect from multiple males at the same time and use the pollen at your leisure.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 13, 2020)

So just had my first “successful” pollen chuck. Put parentheses around it, because i haven’t tested them to see if they germinate yet. Going to get to that soon though. Pictured is Clearwater Genetics Sugar Rush(can’t remember what number it was, just know that it was the Cherry Pie dominant pheno, but with way more frost), that got dusted by the CaliMints #3 stud that was found in a pack of freebies. Really happy with how she turned out, she smells insanely good, the seeds look nice and healthy, and the stud had a lovely structure. First picture is the nug that some of the seeds were pulled from, and the last picture is the absolute stud. Looking forward to hunting through these, because the SR is definitely some fire, the CM female my buddy found was absolutely amazing, the CM is basically Gelato 2.0, the structure on the stud in my opinion was really nice, and last but not least the terps coming from this SR geno is absolutely insane. Now time for the hunt to see if they’re even worth F2’ing. This lady was ran outdoors, and was grown using all organic nutrients. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 13, 2020)

Bbk has some sap stuff coming out of it while I trim...wtf does that mean? It’s a real tree? Lolol


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 13, 2020)

High Brix levels


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbk has some sap stuff coming out of it while I trim...wtf does that mean? It’s a real tree? Lolol
> View attachment 4742001


I had a cut that was called sour diesel back in 08-09 in the midwest that always threw out the sap. People thought it was thc juice, lol. But its just glucose/sugar sap. Means your shit is on point! Cheers


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a cut that was called sour diesel back in 08-09 in the midwest that always threw out the sap. People thought it was thc juice, lol. But its just glucose/sugar sap. Means your shit is on point! Cheers


Thc juice lolol looks like the shit from Jurassic park, trying to get some Dino dna ..Thanks for the answer brother!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thc juice lolol looks like the shit from Jurassic park, trying to get some Dino dna ..Thanks for the answer brother!


If you taste it it is sweet with a little tang.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you taste it it is sweet with a little tang.


I’m leaving it on there and selling it as thc juice 48%thc with that juice. Lolol


----------



## macsnax (Nov 14, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I’m leaving it on there and selling it as thc juice 48%thc with that juice. Lolol


Rosin nuggets lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 14, 2020)

So got out of trim jail last night, and found 76 seeds out of the Wedding Pie/Cherry Pie dominant genotype of Sugar Rush. Hopefully they are viable, and that should be plenty to hunt through to hopefully find a nice male and female to F2. This geno definitely resembles the Wedding Pie in the terps and frost that’s for sure, but her structure resembled Cherry Pie to a T. She has a very strong gassy smell, and sweet sugary berries, just stuck her in a jar, so hopefully those same terps shine through but even more. Hopefully some of the offspring carry the same terps, but with some more gas, better structure/yield, and with some more creaminess.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 14, 2020)

So here's a question... Ive always done a 2 tent system for breeding to prevent unwanted pollinations... Is it possible to do it in 1 tent? I was thinking of building an isolation chamber out of acrylic but wondering if itd just be easier and cheaper to say fuck it and buy a small little tent to flower the males in? My new grow area is limited so Im trying to figure out the best economical as well as a realistic solution to this w/o getting a cross-pollination event that results in a boatload of seed in my sinsemilla...


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 14, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> So here's a question... Ive always done a 2 tent system for breeding to prevent unwanted pollinations... Is it possible to do it in 1 tent? I was thinking of building an isolation chamber out of acrylic but wondering if itd just be easier and cheaper to say fuck it and buy a small little tent to flower the males in? My new grow area is limited so Im trying to figure out the best economical as well as a realistic solution to this w/o getting a cross-pollination event that results in a boatload of seed in my sinsemilla...


Of course I cant find it now. I saw some one take a small clear storage tote, add a pc fan exhaust and a layer of filter material on the intake and exhaust to trap any pollen and said it worked great to flower beside the ladies.


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 14, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Of course I cant find it now. I saw some one take a small clear storage tote, add a pc fan exhaust and a layer of filter material on the intake and exhaust to trap any pollen and said it worked great to flower beside the ladies.


I've seen those too, like a "male isolation" chamber I think they called it?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 15, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Bbk has some sap stuff coming out of it while I trim...wtf does that mean? It’s a real tree? Lolol
> View attachment 4742001


Thats awesome. Literally just saw the same thing a couple days ago on a GG4 cross.
I snapped a pic too but pics arent uploading on the site again.


----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 15, 2020)

The nice Cake N Chem male was useful for something


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2020)

I let the pollen fly Saturday for the cookies n chem open pollination. The camera did no justice for the amount of pollen floating around in there.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I let the pollen fly Saturday for the cookies n chem open pollination. The camera did no justice for the amount of pollen floating around in there.


I sneezed just watching that lol.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 16, 2020)

My first ever chuck....Peanut Butter Breathe female x Fruity Pebbles OG male.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I let the pollen fly Saturday for the cookies n chem open pollination. The camera did no justice for the amount of pollen floating around in there.


Holy shit man lol. All of that pollen would have literally killed me!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I let the pollen fly Saturday for the cookies n chem open pollination. The camera did no justice for the amount of pollen floating around in there.


That was awesome!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That was awesome!


It was pretty cool. I've never seen so much pollen lol. Usually just one male or collect and hand pollinate.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> It was pretty cool. I've never seen so much pollen lol. Usually just one male or collect and hand pollinate.


Lol. A year or so ago I let a single male go balls out and nut up the whole tent. All you had to do was just look at him and he would start throwing pollen. It was fun but ended up sneezing for weeks lol. I just cant hang with that much pollen!!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Lol. A year or so ago I let a single male go balls out and nut up the whole tent. All you had to do was just look at him and he would start throwing pollen. It was fun but ended up sneezing for weeks lol. I just cant hang with that much pollen!!


I'm like the only one in my family that doesn't have allergies. I watch them every year dealing with that, so I feel ya man. I didn't know until a couple years ago that cannabis pollen affected people like that. I wonder how many breeders are allergic lol


----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 16, 2020)

Is it a Grape Stomper OG x White Fire? I need that in my life 



Flatrate said:


> Just posted this on Instagram and figured I would here as well. Fire & Desire by @genuity on about day 25.
> 
> View attachment 4741217
> 
> Sorry I don't turn my light off for pictures.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I'm like the only one in my family that doesn't have allergies. I watch them every year dealing with that, so I feel ya man. I didn't know until a couple years ago that cannabis pollen affected people like that. I wonder how many breeders are allergic lol


Them allergies are no joke. if i was standing in that room, with all that pollen i’d swell up like a pumpkin, and that shit sucks. Even dealing with just trim, if i get any on me(other than my hands for some damn reason) i’ll break out in hives bad. All for the love of the plant though


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Them allergies are no joke. if i was standing in that room, with all that pollen i’d swell up like a pumpkin, and that shit sucks. Even dealing with just trim, if i get any on me(other than my hands for some damn reason) i’ll break out in hives bad. All for the love of the plant though


My little brother is like that, I know others too here. It’s cool that you can still toke!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Them allergies are no joke. if i was standing in that room, with all that pollen i’d swell up like a pumpkin, and that shit sucks. Even dealing with just trim, if i get any on me(other than my hands for some damn reason) i’ll break out in hives bad. All for the love of the plant though


Cannabis pollen definately irritates my eyes and nose


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 16, 2020)

We Toke Chronic said:


> Is it a Grape Stomper OG x White Fire? I need that in my life


Floozy x Honey stomper if I recall .


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Banana Mac x Colombian D

Bmac pheno


Colombian D pheno with many nanners


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard.
Malawi dominant Killer A5 Haze mother.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 16, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Them allergies are no joke. if i was standing in that room, with all that pollen i’d swell up like a pumpkin, and that shit sucks. Even dealing with just trim, if i get any on me(other than my hands for some damn reason) i’ll break out in hives bad. All for the love of the plant though


Yikes man that's dedication


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I have 8 cookies n chem males going right now, all with frost to some degree, friggin crazy. Doing an open pollination and then a batch of f2's next.
> 
> View attachment 4737829View attachment 4737830View attachment 4737832


lmao that dude is off the chain


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> My little brother is like that, I know others too here. It’s cool that you can still toke!


Yeah i always thought it was weird that it didn’t affect me when i was burning, but i’m definitely not complaining about it. Found out that i was allergic because after one of our outdoor harvests my buddies thought it would be funny to dump a bag of trim in my cot. After taking me to the hospital, having to get an EpiPen shot, seeing my face swell up like a pumpkin, they didn’t find it funny anymore, and i didn’t really appreciate it to say the least


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 17, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Yikes man that's dedication


just gotta make sure that i take proper precautions, and always make sure to keep a couple Benadryl nearby.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2020)

I can relate, I have a terribly sensitive skin but the only skin allergy I have is chlorine bleach. Been breaking out in hives my whole life and in the last 7 years I have been dealing with psoriasis.


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2020)

What do you guys think? Is this plant throwing balls or am I on the sauce? I just thought it was weird how they looked open but I’ll take a 2nd or 3rd opinion. Just put it in flower a couple days ago.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks like the dick before the balls lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 19, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> What do you guys think? Is this plant throwing balls or am I on the sauce? I just thought it was weird how they looked open but I’ll take a 2nd or 3rd opinion. Just put it in flower a couple days ago.
> View attachment 4746657
> View attachment 4746658


First pic is female parts, no question about it. Looks like a clone based on how strong it is expressing, or a plant that Is stressed from being rootbound,but it is definitely stressed from the red stalk. Second pic I don’t know, the parts look kinda like the first pic but from a different angle, although it appears to be a different stalk based on the amount of red.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks too pointy to be balls


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 19, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> First pic is female parts, no question about it. Looks like a clone based on how strong it is expressing, or a plant that Is stressed from being rootbound,but it is definitely stressed from the red stalk. Second pic I don’t know, the parts look kinda like the first pic but from a different angle, although it appears to be a different stalk based on the amount of red.


It is a different stalk. It was root bound and up potted a few days ago, the areas I cut off the bottoms got those, it also is a clone like you said. Thanks for the help guys I appreciate it. Couple whole plant shots. She was vegged rough the last few weeks.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 19, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I let the pollen fly Saturday for the cookies n chem open pollination. The camera did no justice for the amount of pollen floating around in there.


I just finished harvesting my open tent C n C polly, had 6 open and welcoming ladies.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 19, 2020)

This one should not be strong but I chucked strong pollen at 2 buds. I'm worried the pollen didn't take because I don't see seeds, but I haven't picked at it to see for sure. She's pretty though, and very pleasant smelling. She's 50% Maui 25% Ethiopian and 25% Candida. None of the parents had purple but maybe that came from the Maui. What I'm probably really after is the next gen. But to be clear this is totally Chucky chucking going on, haha!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 20, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I just finished harvesting my open tent C n C polly, had 6 open and welcoming ladies.


Son of a...... lol. Still have a lot of pollen floating around. The 22 f1's I ran were hard to find, would have loved to be able to get pollen on more.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 20, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Son of a...... lol. Still have a lot of pollen floating around. The 22 f1's I ran were hard to find, would have loved to be able to get pollen on more.


If you want, save some and send it this way. I plan on running through a pack or two this winter...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2020)

Can't wait for the DC seed exchange black friday sale.








Pink Panther F1 100 Feminized Hemp Seeds - DCSE


The F1 Fighter Line was created to make a very vigorous hybrid F1 crosses. These crosses make a very uniform mono-crop that will harvest 3 to 4 weeks earlier than your average hemp plant. Our F1 Fighter Line are promising for northern regions and will help regions above and below the 37 parallel...




dcseedexchange.com




These are $1 per seed! 
-- edit --
I grew a pack of 'Farmers Daughter' by this breeder (High Alpine Genetics) and they were stellar.

Zero hermies. 

Very highly recommended!


----------



## raggyb (Nov 23, 2020)

I got no seeds so far on my last cross. It happened before where we had 2 pollens collected the same way at the same time and sprinkled the same way and one produced seeds and one didn't. Leading me to think the one male could have been sterile. But that wasn't a hermie prone strain and this one is. I like this strain a lot when it's full on girl. Did anyone experience a hermie prone strain having more sterile males? How often would you say sterile pollen occurs, assuming it was collected properly?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2020)

Last plant of the season still in the ground.

Shoreline #6





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I got no seeds so far on my last cross. It happened before where we had 2 pollens collected the same way at the same time and sprinkled the same way and one produced seeds and one didn't. Leading me to think the one male could have been sterile. But that wasn't a hermie prone strain and this one is. I like this strain a lot when it's full on girl. Did anyone experience a hermie prone strain having more sterile males? How often would you say sterile pollen occurs, assuming it was collected properly?


I've never had pollen not take so idk. You sure it's getting dry enough before storing? It should be a noticeable difference in how powdery it is. Or could there be a condensation issue when taking it out of storage? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can't wait for the DC seed exchange black friday sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE
There's a better variety w/lower prices on the breeder website. 
This is the one I'm getting -- for $0.50 per seed! 








100 Cashmere Kitty Seeds


High CBD Seeds, Feminized CBD Seeds, CBD Seeds,



www.highalpinegenetics.com


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2020)

Have you grown anything from them before? I think this dude isn't too far from where I used to live. Always meant to check them out but never got around it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Have grown anything from them before? I think this dude isn't too far from where I used to live. Always meant to check them out but never got around it.


Yes, I grew a pack called 'Farmers Daughter' and the plants turned out *great* with zero hermies. 

This is a real breeder who works his lines.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, I grew a pack called 'Farmers Daughter' and the plants turned out *great* with zero hermies.
> 
> This is a real breeder who works his lines.


Ya ok I remember you mentioning something like that. Very interesting, I've been wanting to make a few cbd/thc crosses. I think I'll sample some of their flower and decided what I like. Thanks for dropping it, twice before it clicked for me lol.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 27, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I've never had pollen not take so idk. You sure it's getting dry enough before storing? It should be a noticeable difference in how powdery it is. Or could there be a condensation issue when taking it out of storage? Just throwing out ideas.


yeah if it's not likely it's sterile then it's likely one of 2 other causes. I was a little lax in collecting so something moisture related in that. I would collect it on a glass and let it sit on the glass to dry with no direct light on it but it was high humidity those days and I wasn't monitoring what I was doing. Then I put it in a small vile with rice for 2 mos. The other possibility is I think I washed the targeted buds off after 24 hrs. Maybe they needed more time than that. My first time doing it like that. So that narrows it down a bit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 27, 2020)

Critical x (Northern Lights x (Candida x Ethiopian )). Got some purple. Just sweet smells.
Blueberry x (Candida x Ethiopian ) some blueberry and garlic smells come off it.
First one's more sticky I expected but to be fair also had the better spot. Probably aborting this path but will try first.
Seeking a male of the second one to x with my one Blueberry Fem, to make a 75% blueberry with some CBD and pointy leaves that yellow early?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Raccoons tried to destroy 1 Fleece Plant, tipped over my rainwater buckets, remove most mix from another pot and tipped over my Black Gold F2 male!


so i guess u don't have a hound huh. lol was just because i love raccons and they can be so mischievous to us but are just being raccoons and mean no harm. ijs get u a black mouth cur won't cost you much and they are good family dogs too.


----------



## skuba (Nov 28, 2020)

Grape Rain (Mendo hill strain)


X

Bohemian Highway (Occidental Kush x Chem ‘91 bx3) (Lucky Dog)


=

Bohemian Grape


These turned out pretty good for being grown in the shade and generally neglected. The og shines thru in most of the phenos, although some take after the mom and have almost a cereal flavor. Thick gassy smoke with a more UP buzz.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 29, 2020)

Last year I didn't buy any seeds during black Friday/cyber Monday specials -- but I'm making up for it now!
(Gonna blame the pandemic )

Ordered a few 100 "semi-auto" CBD seeds from High Alpine Genetics and also got 30% off a couple packs at DC Seed Exchange.

Now I've got my cart loaded at Great Lakes Genetics and the final cost per pack is $16.46 

(@HydroRed looking forward to the Orange Julius.)


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 2, 2020)

GPS Cake N Chem X CK WhiteCookies

many more coming.


----------



## Budderton (Dec 6, 2020)

White Apricot Sherbet (compound genetics when they came in match boxes) x (Super Lemon Haze x Sativa Spirit)f2 and then a back crosses to a WAS male.
Sharp Lemon Terps with Haze in the background. Reminiscent of the 12 wk, 3x stretch SLH clone that was used, only in a short, stout, plant, done in 8 wks.
We call this one "Mom's Smokin Weed" done with my Stepdaughter/apprentice.
Mom says it coats her throat like Vics vapor rub, and has a good, motivational buzz.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 8, 2020)

This supposed to be the gmo cut, mid to end week 4. I’m setup for coco, this plant got its ass kicked with a week of spraying in low light when I got it and it’s in pro mix. It took the abuse better than the other cuts I got, I actually killed the ecsd mom with the same treatment luckily a ton of cuts took. It’s not an ideal setup and this plant has had its ass kicked so I can’t really judge until I run the clones I put in coco.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 8, 2020)

Cannarado herm seed same days into flower, prolly 25-28. Thing whips, complex terps. Very earthy cherry pie is what I get most. Very stable plant, have yet to find a single nana on her. It’s a favorite for one of the pickiest smokers I know!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey guys, does anyone know anything about genuity? I've noticed that he hasn't been logged on here lately.

In times like these it's easy to be concerned.


----------



## Southside112 (Dec 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know anything about genuity? I've noticed that he hasn't been logged on here lately.
> 
> In times like these it's easy to be concerned.


@genuity has been busy day trading last we heard.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know anything about genuity? I've noticed that he hasn't been logged on here lately.
> 
> In times like these it's easy to be concerned.


Jeez, now I’m scared. I know last time he checked out he just got caught up day trading. @Bob Bichen can you get him on the secure line?


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Jeez, now I’m scared. I know last time he checked out he just got caught up day trading. @Bob Bichen can you get him on the secure line?


I'll try a smoke signal


----------



## Joedank (Dec 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know anything about genuity? I've noticed that he hasn't been logged on here lately.
> 
> In times like these it's easy to be concerned.


I chatted with him the other day via Instagram said he’s taking some time for his family...
Seems like he’s doing really well though. 
your concern for him really makes it seem like a family around these parts


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Joedank said:


> I chatted with him the other day via Instagram said he’s taking some time for his family...
> Seems like he’s doing really well though.
> your concern for him really makes it seem like a family around these parts



Thanks Man! Tell him his absence is conspicuous.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Since I hijacked this thread, I'll get it back on track ...

Here's 2 of genuity's GMO x Dessert Breath that I will harvest tomorrow on Day 80. They are small because I put them into the greenhouse as soon as I upcanned them. Pretty looking buds though.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Since I hijacked this thread, I'll get it back on track ...
> 
> Here's 2 of genuity's GMO x Dessert Breath that I will harvest tomorrow on Day 80. They are small because I put them into the greenhouse as soon as I upcanned them. Pretty looking buds though.
> 
> ...


It’s been way too long since I have seen a potroast post!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 10, 2020)

I guess I'm not the only one who disappeared for a while. I ran some @genuity gear this year, Spandex Cougar he was calling it at the time. Great results but I never got any pics past week five or six, which I've posted a while back. I've been busy with work and family stuff, but the gardens abide. I made a few chucks last year, I'm about to run some of these for the first time.

*GPS Cookies N Chem F2*, made these for posterity because the female I had was outstanding.
*[GSC x Stardawg] x [(reversed) Tropicana Cookies Mtn cut x 09 Animal Cookies cut] *aka *Panther Muffin*



They are not for sale, just a dress rehearsal for when/if I actually go commercial.
Germination tests went well, will be flowering a few very soon.

I have aspirational breeding plans for 2021, we'll see how it goes. My day job is awesome and I'm in the canna game for pure love right now. It feels good to remove direct mercantilism from some parts of my life and simultaneously provide a part time income to someone who really needed it.

I hope everyone here is safe, healthy and secure.

@curious2garden should expect a Christmas Card before too long.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 10, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who disappeared for a while. I ran some @genuity gear this year, Spandex Cougar he was calling it at the time. Great results but I never got any pics past week five or six, which I've posted a while back. I've been busy with work and family stuff, but the gardens abide. I made a few chucks last year, I'm about to run some of these for the first time.
> 
> *GPS Cookies N Chem F2*, made these for posterity because the female I had was outstanding.
> *[GSC x Stardawg] x [(reversed) Tropicana Cookies Mtn cut x 09 Animal Cookies cut] *aka *Panther Muffin*
> ...


I can hardly wait! Where do you get your seed bags and labels? I just stuff mine into bead bags from Walmart. I'm thinking I could upgrade! Thank you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I guess I'm not the only one who disappeared for a while. I ran some @genuity gear this year, Spandex Cougar he was calling it at the time. Great results but I never got any pics past week five or six, which I've posted a while back. I've been busy with work and family stuff, but the gardens abide. I made a few chucks last year, I'm about to run some of these for the first time.
> 
> *GPS Cookies N Chem F2*, made these for posterity because the female I had was outstanding.
> *[GSC x Stardawg] x [(reversed) Tropicana Cookies Mtn cut x 09 Animal Cookies cut] *aka *Panther Muffin*
> ...


What’s good man?! Ya you disappeared for a minute lol. It Happens!
Good to see you around!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 10, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> It’s been way too long since I have seen a potroast post!



Yep, that's because I've been using this profile since 2011.

So in 2006 - 2011 you'll find my potroast posts.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yep, that's because I've been using this profile since 2011.
> 
> So in 2006 - 2011 you'll find my potroast posts.


You were one of the reasons I started a real account and started posting here. I just read the posts lurking for years. I was too paranoid, eventually I couldn’t take not seeing pictures. Then right after I started you stopped. Admin life! lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 10, 2020)

Tahoe cut. Haven’t seen the flower but judging from the pics from my homie who gifted me it looks very legit. I have that resin male Cali king nice and revegged, could be a fun cross.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 10, 2020)

ECSD. We’ll see what it do. Haven’t seen anything on this one, should be legit but we’ll see. The GMO chunking daily. Not much stink right now but it’s supposed to go 11+ weeks. Lil purpling on the tips, seen pics of that as well and dude swears it knocks way harder than either the Tahoe or ecsd.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 10, 2020)

Running @JewelRunner ’s topanga lemon x Cali king .stoked to see this one developed.. will post more once the girls get moving.
my man hooked me up with quite a bit of genetics to play with thanks again buddy!
Got some @BobBitchen meltdown and @genuity crinkle cookies?? I think he called it came in a unmarked pack.
needless to say looking forward to seeing these !!


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 10, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Running @JewelRunner ’s topanga lemon x Cali king .stoked to see this one developed.. will post more once the girls get moving.
> my man hooked me up with quite a bit of genetics to play with thanks again buddy!
> Got some @BobBitchen meltdown and @genuity crinkle cookies?? I think he called it came in a unmarked pack.
> needless to say looking forward to seeing these !!View attachment 4765397View attachment 4765398


Thank you bro! IG is just everyone hyping shit these forums are where the real heads are at


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 10, 2020)

What’s the Blue Cheese x ???


JewelRunner said:


> Thank you bro! IG is just everyone hyping shit these forums are where the real heads are at





Joedank said:


> Running @JewelRunner ’s topanga lemon x Cali king .stoked to see this one developed.. will post more once the girls get moving.
> my man hooked me up with quite a bit of genetics to play with thanks again buddy!
> Got some @BobBitchen meltdown and @genuity crinkle cookies?? I think he called it came in a unmarked pack.
> needless to say looking forward to seeing these !!View attachment 4765397View attachment 4765398


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 10, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What’s the Blue Cheese x ???


Dinafem blue cheese X TGA cheese quake 2 males


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> ECSD. We’ll see what it do. Haven’t seen anything on this one, should be legit but we’ll see. The GMO chunking daily. Not much stink right now but it’s supposed to go 11+ weeks. Lil purpling on the tips, seen pics of that as well and dude swears it knocks way harder than either the Tahoe or ecsd. View attachment 4765332View attachment 4765333


I don’t see gmo knocking over ecsd or Tahoe imho. Don’t get me wrong it’s strong but the effect isn’t as defined or pronounced. Funny enough the ecsd and gmo taste pretty similar. Personally I like the way the ecsd grows better, gmo is very stretchy even in veg as you know. Ecsd will still stretch a lot in flower (2x) but it’s just more manageable. Now Tahoe is not the same category the taste with the og thump = another level. 
.02
All that said, gmo and Tahoe are on the all time list of personal favorites. I just don’t like growing gmo, all the stretch and 13 week flower got me looking at some garlic breath instead next time I get hungry for garlic!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I don’t see gmo knocking over ecsd or Tahoe imho. Don’t get me wrong it’s strong but the effect isn’t as defined or pronounced. Funny enough the ecsd and gmo taste pretty similar. Personally I like the way the ecsd grows better, gmo is very stretchy even in veg as you know. Ecsd will still stretch a lot in flower (2x) but it’s just more manageable. Now Tahoe is not the same category the taste with the og thump = another level.
> .02
> All that said, gmo and Tahoe are on the all time list of personal favorites. I just don’t like growing gmo, all the stretch and 13 week flower got me looking at some garlic breath instead next time I get hungry for garlic!


Spot on observation. And it never clicked in head but gmo and ecsd do taste a little similar.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I just happened to have some of both at the same time, I was like.... wait a minute, holy bat! Shitman!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I can hardly wait! Where do you get your seed bags and labels? I just stuff mine into bead bags from Walmart. I'm thinking I could upgrade! Thank you and Merry Christmas.


I think I got them on Amazon, not proud of that, it took a little digging but not much. I also own a color laser printer that works pretty good when I clean it, so that helps. I might build a new seed shop website over Christmas this year, just toying with the idea.

I got a gig with a national nonprofit working on a software product that provides news literacy education for K-12 students, it's going into many school districts in the US and Canada this year, and it ate most of my time and attention. It feels good to work on something that's personally meaningful and helpful to society, really good.

I'll make sure I have an address for you, I'm sure I still have it. Merry Christmas to you and @cannabineer - I'm planning to run some of those old Bodhi Dragon Fruit and Snow Temple F2's from y'all, outdoors next spring if not sooner.

100% agree with cowboy and snax on GMO, I would much rather grow ECSD if I'm going to mess with long flower times like that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Thank you bro! IG is just everyone hyping shit these forums are where the real heads are at


You never said a truer word, chief.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 11, 2020)

Oregon bus pass, lmfao, hell of a name for a strain. On another note, I agree with pbud Mike and the others from that crew, keep your ecsd, chemd is goat, why gmo so good. Greatest bagseed ever to grace a garden


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 11, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Dinafem blue cheese X TGA cheese quake 2 males


Very nice. Anytime I see Blue Cheese I get excited...grew some 06ish from Big Buddha and they were phenomenal. Unfortunately the last few packs chasing the dragon have been pure garbage. Slight blueberry with very muted cheese...nothing like the first pack I ran. Wasn’t the prettiest, but damn was she good tasting.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Oregon bus pass, lmfao, hell of a name for a strain. On another note, I agree with pbud Mike and the others from that crew, keep your ecsd, chemd is goat, why gmo so good. Greatest bagseed ever to grace a garden


Agreed, but gmo is not chem d and the reference was that it taste a bit like ecsd. I would absolutely argue that gmo taste more like ecsd than it does chem d.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Agreed, but gmo is not chem d and the reference was that it taste a bit like ecsd. I would absolutely argue that gmo taste more like ecsd than it does chem d.


Cause of the cookies, perhaps?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Cause of the cookies, perhaps?


Honestly I think it’s because of diesel being related to chem d also. If you run chem d to about 12 weeks the diesel starts to come out. Imho the cookies is in the structure of gmo.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 11, 2020)

Tahoe ftw!!! one of the only true ELITES aka 10/10 ...oh lord that Progressive Options cuts from almost 8-9 years ago.... nothing else like it since

Squat ...not stretch armstrong and it had very specific leaves.... thick like leather and shaped like tridents .. 10 potency 10 on flavor 10 on yield


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Honestly I think it’s because of diesel being related to chem d also. If you run chem d to about 12 weeks the diesel starts to come out. Imho the cookies is in the structure of gmo.


The GMO is a weird mashup of 
Chem D and cookies for sure.
GMO throws spears like sour diesel, but her stank is Chem D.
Neither cookies or ChemD need 12 weeks to finish like GMO, but Diesel does.
Even though GMO tests higher than the Chem D, I still think Chem D hits harder.

One story I heard, but I try and take with a grain of salt is;
Logic claimed he brought Chem D S1's and the GSC to Spain and formed a partnership with a local that turned sour.
His partner ripped him off and started Mamiko seeds with their crosses and Logic had to leave Spain broke and butthurt.
The seeds were passed to Skunk Master Flex to test before Mamiko was a company, on The Farm through Logic.

I've grown out a pack of "old stock" Chem Cookies from Mamiko and have another for sale.
I didn't find my own GMO in the cross, but I did find some very dank cultivars.
If I don't sell the other pack soon, I may grow them neck in neck with CSI's Chem D x GSC and see for myself if they are similar enough to convince me they are from a cross of Chem D or Chem D S1's.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2020)

If you run the chem d to say 12 weeks, you get some more of those diesel notes! I agree that chem d outright hits harder than gmo. I didn’t get a lot of smells reminding me of chem d per se and it seemed more “creamy” until cure when it got “sharp” smelling. Chem and cookies go together though, I have enjoyed many crosses with them. Smoking some cookies n chem outdoor right now! Puff, puff, pass!


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 12, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Tahoe cut. Haven’t seen the flower but judging from the pics from my homie who gifted me it looks very legit. I have that resin male Cali king nice and revegged, could be a fun cross.View attachment 4765330View attachment 4765331


Tahoe Under blurps when my G ran it. I’m huge on OG I’ve been popping and repopulating shit( Cali king) in search of that true og in seed form. The Cali king is a nice representation. I’m hoping it plays well because I’m Definitely most stoked on the this cut. His gmo shots are definitely legit too, just waiting to run the sour and see what’s good. Was also gonna get the Mac 1 cut but the ma plant was fucked and only one cut made it so it went with my boy. Should be able to grab it at some point though. Dude really blessed me, all I can say.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2020)

New home run, 700 watts of LED in a 4x4 tent, 120 watts of UV, 100 watts of cheap Home Despot side lighting, 480 watts of quantum board RSPEC diy knockoffs.

Back left clockwise; a Dynasty freebie keeper, Cookies n Chem F2 chuck, Eso’s Twinkle Tarts (showing a bit of leftover nutrient shock, my fault) and my OBS keeper is the runt clone in front left that’ll probably take over the whole tent. Coco, perlite, diy nutes and gravity fed blumats. Haven’t done a proper run here in six months.



getting everything clean and starting again always feels good.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> The GMO is a weird mashup of
> Chem D and cookies for sure.
> GMO throws spears like sour diesel, but her stank is Chem D.
> Neither cookies or ChemD need 12 weeks to finish like GMO, but Diesel does.
> ...


Solid overview, it correlates somewhat with my understanding. Always good to hear from you.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Solid overview, it correlates somewhat with my understanding. Always good to hear from you.


Thanks Michael.
I wish to see you around more often.
I hope all is well.
I'm back for the winter per usual.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 14, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Running @JewelRunner ’s topanga lemon x Cali king .stoked to see this one developed.. will post more once the girls get moving.
> my man hooked me up with quite a bit of genetics to play with thanks again buddy!
> Got some @BobBitchen meltdown and @genuity crinkle cookies?? I think he called it came in a unmarked pack.
> needless to say looking forward to seeing these !!View attachment 4765397View attachment 4765398


Topanga lemon #7 that got hit in the Cali king open pollination


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks @HydroRed!

I owe you one (or 2)...


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

Anyone have any tips or things they do for selecting males? I figure the best way is to just grow em out and see who produces the most balls and frostiest leafs; or do some of you have key things ya look for?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Breeding projects are all about selection pressure. These are really the only factors you have control over so choose based on your goals. It sounds like you have a good idea of directing these criterion.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any tips or things they do for selecting males? I figure the best way is to just grow em out and see who produces the most balls and frostiest leafs; or do some of you have key things ya look for?


Run female population and back them up. If a male has similar growth traits to your female it’s more likely to have the traits you desire. Stem rub is a good idea. Hollow stems aren’t necessary for a plant to be awesome, but it is desirable and ime some of the best have this trait. I just got a small 2x2.5 tent to do some indoor chucks. First thing I’ll do is make some Cali king X’s with my resin male but when I pop reg packs I’ll probably clone and run male pop first to observe stretch and see if resin is present, check stank and what not. Should be able to spot resin and do enough observation before a single sack opens and cull most stuff. Only way to know if the male is good is run out some progeny, preferably in several crosses to see if he’s passing on desirable(or not) traits.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Run female population and back them up. If a male has similar growth traits to your female it’s more likely to have the traits you desire. Stem rub is a good idea. Hollow stems aren’t necessary for a plant to be awesome, but it is desirable and ime some of the best have this trait. I just got a small 2x2.5 tent to do some indoor chucks. First thing I’ll do is make some Cali king X’s with my resin male but when I pop reg packs I’ll probably clone and run male pop first to observe stretch and see if resin is present, check stank and what not. Should be able to spot resin and do enough observation before a single sack opens and cull most stuff. Only way to know if the male is good is run out some progeny, preferably in several crosses to see if he’s passing on desirable(or not) traits.


What are the indicators for when you pull your males before they pollinate your tent? Usually, whenever I see balls I just pull em and don't wait long enough for them to mature.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> What are the indicators for when you pull your males before they pollinate your tent? Usually, whenever I see balls I just pull em and don't wait long enough for them to mature.


I’m putting a heap filter on the exhaust so I guess that’s not a huge issue. There’s time before balls set and open and when the plants stretch and put on early resin if they’re gonna. Maybe 2-3 weeks


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Tahoe Under blurps when my G ran it. I’m huge on OG I’ve been popping and repopulating shit( Cali king) in search of that true og in seed form. The Cali king is a nice representation. I’m hoping it plays well because I’m Definitely most stoked on the this cut. His gmo shots are definitely legit too, just waiting to run the sour and see what’s good. Was also gonna get the Mac 1 cut but the ma plant was fucked and only one cut made it so it went with my boy. Should be able to grab it at some point though. Dude really blessed me, all I can say.View attachment 4766245


fuuuuuuuck shes sooo cakey!!


----------



## Genetic Geek (Dec 15, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Tahoe Under blurps when my G ran it. I’m huge on OG I’ve been popping and repopulating shit( Cali king) in search of that true og in seed form. The Cali king is a nice representation. I’m hoping it plays well because I’m Definitely most stoked on the this cut. His gmo shots are definitely legit too, just waiting to run the sour and see what’s good. Was also gonna get the Mac 1 cut but the ma plant was fucked and only one cut made it so it went with my boy. Should be able to grab it at some point though. Dude really blessed me, all I can say.View attachment 4766245


Do you have more pictures she is a magnificent lady I would like it but unfortunately I can not.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 15, 2020)

Genetic Geek said:


> Do you have more pictures she is a magnificent lady I would like it but unfortunately I can not.


I haven’t ran her yet but she’s up soon. this was when the homie ran her, same cut I got. Hoping she looks even better under these QB’s... I was supposed to get the Mac 1 cut too but his mom was thrashed so we took cuts and chopped her. Only got one to root, I was least excited about that one but I am interested to see what the hype is about so I’ll probably grab cuts in the next 6 months. The mom was a weird plant, super strange leafy thing.


----------



## genuity (Dec 15, 2020)

What's good everybody,stole my iPad back from my kid,man this thing is crusty..
Thanks for keeping the lights on in this place,such beautiful work from all of you.well now that my home remodeling is coming to an end & I've had enough of my kids & the snow has set in,I'm back to full on flower rooms.

Runtz


This cut is nice,but I can find the same bud formation & sweet fruity smells in my DCP f2s,so this is her last run.....

Also running Gushers,now she is staying for sometime for sure.
I'll get pics of her soon.

Test run I did with that (Floozy) male gave me a 50/50 feeling..
Cereal milk x Floozy 4 out of 10 stars
92OG x Floozy 8 out of 10 stars
Shoreline x Floozy 5 out of 10 stars
Flookies x Floozy 5 out of 10 stars

Off to like some post.


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 15, 2020)

genuity said:


> What's good everybody,stole my iPad back from my kid,man this thing is crusty..
> Thanks for keeping the lights on in this place,such beautiful work from all of you.well now that my home remodeling is coming to an end & I've had enough of my kids & the snow has set in,I'm back to full on flower rooms.
> 
> Runtz
> ...


hahahaha hella greasy ass handprints and boogers and crud!
whats dcp?
damn bro ive never heard of any of your gear lmao u make me feel old


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> What's good everybody,stole my iPad back from my kid,man this thing is crusty..
> Thanks for keeping the lights on in this place,such beautiful work from all of you.well now that my home remodeling is coming to an end & I've had enough of my kids & the snow has set in,I'm back to full on flower rooms.
> 
> Runtz
> ...


Floozy would want that og nut! lol


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone have any tips or things they do for selecting males? I figure the best way is to just grow em out and see who produces the most balls and frostiest leafs; or do some of you have key things ya look for?


Early sexing, vigor, stink on stem rub are my 3 main early. Grow out to find out, but I was never one to smoke the males like some do


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> What's good everybody,stole my iPad back from my kid,man this thing is crusty..
> Thanks for keeping the lights on in this place,such beautiful work from all of you.well now that my home remodeling is coming to an end & I've had enough of my kids & the snow has set in,I'm back to full on flower rooms.
> 
> Runtz
> ...


Gettin ready to try to reverse a runtz f2s. With a rum runners, dub banana something, and a mystery gal that got mislabeled. Some people really like runtz, I'm like you, the gushers look more my cup o tea


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2020)

@genuity , @Bodyne I was on the verge of playing with runtz last winter when I was told by someone who's opinion I respect that it wasn't all that. Since then I've watched everyone and their mother crank out runtz crosses lol, hype sells these days.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2020)

genuity said:


> What's good everybody,stole my iPad back from my kid,man this thing is crusty..
> Thanks for keeping the lights on in this place,such beautiful work from all of you.well now that my home remodeling is coming to an end & I've had enough of my kids & the snow has set in,I'm back to full on flower rooms.
> 
> Runtz
> ...


Just ordered a pack of Runtz, myself. I'm guessing I'm not likely to be disappointed by it, even if it is hyped. Good to see you posting! Cheers.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2020)

macsnax said:


> @genuity , @Bodyne I was on the verge of playing with runtz last winter when I was told by someone who's opinion I respect that it wasn't all that. Since then I've watched everyone and their mother crank out runtz crosses lol, hype sells these days.


Heard it checks all the boxes from grower perspective, lol, jonesa stated on ig I think how good the buzz is. It sure bringing the money, lol. I did read it supposed to love topping and training or will beanpole. Somebody's hype is another man's medicine, I reckon.lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Heard it checks all the boxes from grower perspective, lol, jonesa stated on ig I think how good the buzz is. It sure bringing the money, lol. I did read it supposed to love topping and training or will beanpole. Somebody's hype is another man's medicine, I reckon.lol


Pretty much man. That's one of the cool things about cannabis is there's something out there for everyone. Might have to sample some runtz just to see for myself.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2020)

Banana Punchsicle clone at 39 days.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Banana Punchsicle clone at 39 days.
> 
> View attachment 4771383


Lots of nice colorings at 39 days. You sure you dont have some STS layin around???


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Lots of nice colorings at 39 days. You sure you dont have some STS layin around???


Gobs of it, but after getting non viable pollen in several attempts [and fending off the resulting gut punches], I have many, many jars of BP buds, which, as you know, I love. But I've got other projects to move on to, so I've decided to preserve the BP by doing reg BXs. BX1 should be done around Feb, toes crossed.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2020)

Perfect germination on a whole pack of Demonic Genetics Pebble pusher f2's. I also dropped a few of each- Wyeast's Cold Fusion, Clearwater's White Hot Creamsicle, Strayfox's Happy Place (whole pack), Greenpoints banana orange daiquiri, Seattle Chronic MacTite, Triple Ott's Watermelon og x 9lb hammer, Cannarado's Sasha and a Gamma berry x mac cross. Going to let a male Happy Place (tahoe og DVG cut x ronnie barrett) do his thing. RonnieBarrett is a special cross between Tranquil Elephantizer Remix and a super frosty Gogi OG male from the first Gogi release by bodhi seeds... RB was selected on a 40 plant male hunt in Las Vegas, circa 2011-12. RB Leans hard on the deadly g side. Anything he has touched so far in testing have been crazy. he was made just for the indy lovers. Already have Katsu's Schromba, Shoreline's Sour D, Triple Ott's mimosa f3's and a magic melon x mac1 cross above ground. Going to be a fun chuck to grow.
...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2020)

These hit h2o tonight. First time running GT gear, pretty stoked to work these.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Dec 22, 2020)

Fire n desire week. Day 52. Cutting tops week 8. These are 4 clones from my keeper in 3gal soil. 
Crinkle cookies next from chuckers. Hope I get a keeper! Only popped 2 but that's how I role! Small time for me n me only!


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 22, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Perfect germination on a whole pack of Demonic Genetics Pebble pusher f2's. I also dropped a few of each- Wyeast's Cold Fusion, Clearwater's White Hot Creamsicle, Strayfox's Happy Place (whole pack), Greenpoints banana orange daiquiri, Seattle Chronic MacTite, Triple Ott's Watermelon og x 9lb hammer, Cannarado's Sasha and a Gamma berry x mac cross. Going to let a male Happy Place (tahoe og DVG cut x ronnie barrett) do his thing. RonnieBarrett is a special cross between Tranquil Elephantizer Remix and a super frosty Gogi OG male from the first Gogi release by bodhi seeds... RB was selected on a 40 plant male hunt in Las Vegas, circa 2011-12. RB Leans hard on the deadly g side. Anything he has touched so far in testing have been crazy. he was made just for the indy lovers. Already have Katsu's Schromba, Shoreline's Sour D, Triple Ott's mimosa f3's and a magic melon x mac1 cross above ground. Going to be a fun chuck to grow.
> ...View attachment 4772587


Have you ran Demonic before? I just grabbed the Mandarin Cookie x PP 2.0 cross myself. Dropping this Monday.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 22, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Have you ran Demonic before? I just grabbed the Mandarin Cookie x PP 2.0 cross myself. Dropping this Monday.


Yes. Incredibly solid. 100% on 4 packs of his gear. Running his Joe Fix It bx/Bruce banner. Second time running Pebble Pusher f2's and his banana Joe is amazingly good. I also grabbed those mandarin cookies x pp the first day he offered them up. Enjoy


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 22, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Yes. Incredibly solid. 100% on 4 packs of his gear. Running his Joe Fix It bx/Bruce banner. Second time running Pebble Pusher f2's and his banana Joe is amazingly good. I also grabbed those mandarin cookies x pp the first day he offered them up. Enjoy


Thanks. Prices are fantastic and has a real nice selection too. Appreciate it. Might have to scoop some more of his gear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2020)

Not my pic, comes from another another forum. Shiny tarts that twinkle


----------



## Robar (Dec 23, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Shit,I wish I had the pure gooey. Listening to his podcast made her sound insatiable.
> This is what I picked up.
> View attachment 4436180
> Hopefully,that I'll get lucky and find a gooey pheno.


Hey I know this is an ancient post BUT did you or anyone else grow this out? I just put 5 girls into flower two days ago. I'm real interested in hearing about anyone else's experience.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 24, 2020)

Anyone point me to some fireball? Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2020)

pinner420 said:


> Anyone point me to some fireball? Merry Christmas all!







__





Vuurballen







www.breedersboutique.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas chuckers


----------



## BleedsGreen (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 25, 2020)

Honey Sundae here at 47 days. Smells of a light sweet cereal sorta like honey nut cheerios.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas to all..


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas chuckers


----------



## genuity (Dec 25, 2020)

Runtz 

Getting the chop,very beautiful plant,great high... just don't put out enough for me.

Gushers

All around great plant,just gets big as hell..


----------



## Robar (Dec 26, 2020)

These are the Rev's Black Poison Skunk x Drawoh's Chocolate Thai. She is a sativa heavy girl with an up, functional let's get stuff done kind of buzz. Or at least find the motivation to go to work kind of buzz... The chocolate Thai male is what I'm guessing is the green pheno I've read about. He has a funky fruity sweetish garlicy type thing on the stem rub. Rub your fingers together and smell again and it smells like a funky juicy fruit gum. Going to try and pop some of these this winter but we'll see.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 26, 2020)

genuity said:


> Runtz
> View attachment 4777731
> Getting the chop,very beautiful plant,great high... just don't put out enough for me.
> 
> ...


The frost looks really dense, wow!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2020)

Chernobyl ~ Slymer cut S1


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

The anticipation! lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> The anticipation! lol


bout' a pound


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> These are the Rev's Black Poison Skunk x Drawoh's Chocolate Thai. She is a sativa heavy girl with an up, functional let's get stuff done kind of buzz. Or at least find the motivation to go to work kind of buzz... The chocolate Thai male is what I'm guessing is the green pheno I've read about. He has a funky fruity sweetish garlicy type thing on the stem rub. Rub your fingers together and smell again and it smells like a funky juicy fruit gum. Going to try and pop some of these this winter but we'll see.


I grew out and f2’ed his moonshine skunk. Most were mediocre but one was great meds. I think I only kept the seeds on her. That cross sounds fire


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 27, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> bout' a pound


The frost like a snowstorm!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 28, 2020)

Glo freebies. Gelato 25 x animal cookies grape pie bx.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Runtz
> View attachment 4777731
> Getting the chop,very beautiful plant,great high... just don't put out enough for me.
> 
> ...


How many days on the runtz @genuity ?


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> How many days on the runtz @genuity ?


70 days,could have chopped her at 63 days.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 30, 2020)

Do any of you clone males? I'm starting seeds for outdoor this upcoming summer and though it might be early to keep a male chugging along in veg all winter (very short headspace) I dont want to kill a male if it looks like it'd be a good dad.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2020)

I keep them if I want to test them.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Do you any of you clone males? I'm starting seeds for outdoor this upcoming summer and though it might be early to keep a male chugging along in veg all winter (very short headspace) I dont want to kill a male if it looks like it'd be a good dad.


Yessir. I kept a couple around for a bit. I don’t do it often but my jelly pie male I did a few separate chucks with.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Do any of you clone males? I'm starting seeds for outdoor this upcoming summer and though it might be early to keep a male chugging along in veg all winter (very short headspace) I dont want to kill a male if it looks like it'd be a good dad.


Look into the bonsai mom technique. You can keep a lot of plants around in a small space with that method. You could even keep it in a 3" pot and clone it every time it out grows the pot, shouldn't lose any vigor by summer.


----------



## Robar (Dec 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Do any of you clone males? I'm starting seeds for outdoor this upcoming summer and though it might be early to keep a male chugging along in veg all winter (very short headspace) I dont want to kill a male if it looks like it'd be a good dad.


Yep all the time. I just potted 4 rooted males today. That is one clone from 4 different males.

*Okay I looked at what I wrote and it doesn't really tell you anything useful. So to explain a bit this is what I do when I pop a pack of seeds. I usually pop a whole pack at once though there are a few exceptions to this rule...

I clone all the females if the plants warrant saving. Lets face it we've all run a pack (or many) that was a waste of good dirt and time so NO on those but I clone everything usually. So run them out through maturity and if they look good take clones if not don't. Chop the males and flower the females and be done with them unless in flower a gem shows herself then take a cut. I just rooted clones that were taken the end of the 4th week of flower on a 9 week plant. It's doable! 

So anyway with good males I will clone them then flower them and see what they have to offer. A lot of times I chop them just before the pods open. This tells me enough that I can make a decision on the males I keep around to breed any females of same strain I may keep or want to breed. 

So to put it in perspective. Right now I'm running a nor cal gooey bx. Gooey Mom x (gooey mom x C99) and really am liking what I see so I want to do an open blow but not with the seed plants. I'm flowering the females and the males are still in veg. This time I'm not going to flower the seed plant males. I have rooted clones of all 4 and don't need to see them flower first. So for these it'll be pictures then chop. I also just popped a couple of dukes c99 fems and am going to wait 4 weeks for them to get some size them I'll toss them in with the 4 gooey bx males (clones) along with the 5 gooey bx females (again clones). At this time these plants are over 60 days and getting big. By cloning i can do my open blow with smaller plants. A couple hundred from each female suits my purposes. 

Basically what you are suggesting. Keeping males small taking up less space and resources.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

Robar said:


> Yep all the time. I just potted 4 rooted males today. That is one clone from 4 different males.
> 
> *Okay I looked at what I wrote and it doesn't really tell you anything useful. So to explain a bit this is what I do when I pop a pack of seeds. I usually pop a whole pack at once though there are a few exceptions to this rule...
> 
> ...


I cloned this Cali king male while it was flowering outside and got it to reveg. First time I’ve had luck revenging a male. Thing is a beast now... he was frosted out so I plan on running a small tent of crosses and maybe f2 selection, although I have the Tahoe cut now so I may just go that direction. The plan is to run 4 females with a male in the middle per 2 gal fabric pot In a 2.5 x 2. figure I can squeeze 3-4 pots in the tent and get a decent amount of seed and a lotta crosses.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 31, 2020)

Summer 2020 chucks coming up. Bodhi Hindu Hash × Bodhi Black Raspberry and a 2019 chuck x black raz 

Seed haul from 1 of the 2 pollinated plants

2019 chuck finishing up indoors. I've got some foxtailing going on up top. Pushed my light wattage too much this run .

Happy New Year's all. Stay safe


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2020)

Rolling up some Gushers & Runtz joints

Stay frosty people..


----------



## Beehive (Dec 31, 2020)

I confiscated a small coffee grinder from the woman. With a few buzzes of the button. Until you stop hearing chunks. 

Screw a hand grinder. Plus the keef' sticks to the grinder/mini blender. The little extra-extra to smoke when the moment hits.


----------



## Beehive (Dec 31, 2020)

Check it out. This is the one I use. "Krups". I don't know coffee grinders but I do know it'll grind weed. I'm guessing this thing is for one cup coffee. Coffee/spice grinder as they call it. I'll claim spice.

Fancy...


No idea where the wife got it. She wasn't using it. So I claimed it.


----------



## genuity (Dec 31, 2020)

Beehive said:


> Check it out. This is the one I use. "Krups". I don't know coffee grinders but I do know it'll grind weed. I'm guessing this thing is for one cup coffee. Coffee/spice grinder as they call it. I'll claim spice.
> 
> Fancy...
> 
> ...


I used the wife's Ninja blender & she went full Ninja on me...


----------



## Beehive (Dec 31, 2020)

genuity said:


> I used the wife's Ninja blender & she went full Ninja on me...


She'll chill out after you pack her a cone. Any time mine gives me grief about running a grow room. I tell her to stop smoking my weed. Her mood will change instantly.

This is Medical. Like medical coffee. Medical beer. 

Harmony.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2020)

Beehive said:


> Check it out. This is the one I use. "Krups". I don't know coffee grinders but I do know it'll grind weed. I'm guessing this thing is for one cup coffee. Coffee/spice grinder as they call it. I'll claim spice.
> 
> Fancy...
> 
> ...


I love those coffee grinders. I get about 10 years of daily grinds from one - coffee grinds that is.
The fancy ones break.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 31, 2020)

Beehive said:


> Check it out. This is the one I use. "Krups". I don't know coffee grinders but I do know it'll grind weed. I'm guessing this thing is for one cup coffee. Coffee/spice grinder as they call it. I'll claim spice.
> 
> Fancy...
> 
> ...


Also great for grinding up cubes for capsules or edibles.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Week 9 in a day. Decided not too take tops at week 8 glad I didnt cause she fattened up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Week 9 in a day. Decided not too take tops at week 8 glad I didnt cause she fattened up.
> View attachment 4783617View attachment 4783618View attachment 4783619View attachment 4783620


Looking good @TheBlackHand420 

First males of the yr to test..
Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch 

I'm leaning towards the male on the left,he has my eye.
Left side male


Right side male


I like the bigger male pods,tight clusters,closer node spacing & darker/blue hues of the plant.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 1, 2021)

The one on the right looks like it will produce pollen sacks slower and eventually be a bigger “yield” and is it me or is it showing a fair amount of non staminate resin? If you’re not gonna use it could I talk you into sending me a little of that pollen?


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The one on the right looks like it will produce pollen sacks slower and eventually be a bigger “yield” and is it me or is it showing a fair amount of non staminate resin? If you’re not gonna use it could I talk you into sending me a little of that pollen?


Your eyes don't lie & they are both being grown till the end for sure,cause these plants change fast on us.
Definitely resin production on the right side.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 1, 2021)

genuity said:


> Your eyes don't lie & they are both being grown till the end for sure,cause these plants change fast on us.
> Definitely resin production on the right side.


What will you do to test the males? Collect pollen from each and do some pollinating? Or grow them out and go by structure, smell, resin production?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 1, 2021)

I was thinking of rubbing that up on my alien og.


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> What will you do to test the males? Collect pollen from each and do some pollinating? Or grow them out and go by structure, smell, resin production?


All of the above.

Soon as they start to drop pollen,I'll put them in they own 2x2 tent,add the clones that are to be the test subjects (same clones for both males).



colocowboy said:


> I was thinking of rubbing that up on my alien og.


Nice.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 1, 2021)

genuity said:


> All of the above.
> 
> Soon as they start to drop pollen,I'll put them in they own 2x2 tent,add the clones that are to be the test subjects (same clones for both males).
> 
> ...


Damn, that's some time and dedication.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jan 1, 2021)

The stickiest of the icky!


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jan 1, 2021)

Crinkle cookies next from chuckers!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 1, 2021)

genuity said:


> Looking good @TheBlackHand420
> 
> First males of the yr to test..
> Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch
> ...


those leaf sets are wild!


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jan 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> those leaf sets are wild!


Super fucking healthy lookin plant there !


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 2, 2021)

Testing my alien rift X pie noir 

So purple she almost looks black. 


Tiny plant as I took way to many cuts


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2021)

8x Miel de Regaliz got wet 100% crack, stored in ambient conditions.
8x Neville's Haze (Mr. Nice), booked till summer now.

Anyone here try this?

6-8 leafbuds pollinated with related genetics.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 2, 2021)

SSGrower said:


> 8x Miel de Regaliz got wet 100% crack, stored in ambient conditions.
> 8x Neville's Haze (Mr. Nice), booked till summer now.
> 
> Anyone here try this?
> ...


I have pollinated these types of leaf buds. It totally works though I got one seed per. Lol. I had to see if they were viable. I am pretty sure I have the seeds still.


----------



## SSGrower (Jan 2, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> I have pollinated these types of leaf buds. It totally works though I got one seed per. Lol. I had to see if they were viable. I am pretty sure I have the seeds still.


This thing is producing larger/more leaf buds than I have seen posted about. Also, gg4 is in the genetic.


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 3, 2021)

If your could breed any two what put on to what
strain name 
saint og 
holy light 
white cheddar 
harakiri
white walker
kings banner 
royal rogue 
mac crosses 
chronsanto kush 
shadow assult 
down to pound 
don’t freak out 
prototype 
cornbread 
scots og
ghost train 
blue ox
star killer
bad betty 
chocolate nightmare
cream d mints 
wedding gelato 
fat banana
royal wedding 
fruit helmet 
alien rift 
man of war
vaders vintage
ninja fruit
maibu pie
tropic lighting 
starpan bty
chernobyl
royal robbery
ghost of et 
bad dawg #3
sugar tits 
gren power xl 
blueberry gum
cheese
giga bud 
star killer x ox 
critical mass 
cookie kush 
raw diesel
chocolate mix 
gelato22 x french cookies
og kush 
auto northern lights 
super skunk 
conspiracy kush 
critical gorilla 
critical 
auto perple gorilla
peach puree 
710 desiel
bubba kush 
blue dream
hippy dropper 
shade tree
dawg berries
oil spill 
bad dwg 
baklava 
strawberry picanna
blue steel 
chem x rare dankness
bitter lemon
strawberry glue
pineapple express
apple jack 
white siberian
francos lemon 
orginal bubbke gum 
blackwater
critical xxxl 
dame blamca
critical super silver haze
critical cheese
coal minners kiss
blood and sweat
jamican lion tester
wookies cookies 
amesia 
og kush 
sour tropicanna bx1
gelato bx 
mac 1 
gorilla ice cream 
gorilla ice cream 
shark shock 
special occasion
gorilla cookies 
critical hog 
kibanskiy ubiyza
strawberry éclair 
dream lotus 
purple queen 
critical 
sour diesel
green gelato
sweet zittlez
power flower
dosidosx durbin x gushers
mac x purple punch
pcg cookies x watermelon zkittlez
blue dream x key lime pie 
london pound cake x durbin x gushers
strawberry cough x key lime pie 
gmo x strananna 
kushmints x straawnanna
forbidden zikittlez x purple punch

These are what I have to play with. I can do a max of 5 in my space 4 female and one male


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 3, 2021)

GMO like halfway. Can already tell it’s going to be the easiest shit I’ve ever trimmed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2021)

Spears of twinkle tarts #1 Once I get settled in the spring I'm hoping to get cuts of her out everywhere I can. Something special to me anyway.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 4, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> If your could breed any two what put on to what
> strain name
> saint og
> holy light
> ...


Search your heart. That's a long list. Start by shaving it down to your interests and space. Buck the hype, go with what you love. 
I'll vote for [Blue Dream x Key Lime Pie ] x [dosidos x durban x gushers]


----------



## Fishbulb (Jan 4, 2021)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Search your heart. That's a long list. Start by shaving it down to your interests and space. Buck the hype, go with what you love.
> I'll vote for [Blue Dream x Key Lime Pie ] x [dosidos x durban x gushers]


Thanks for the choices seeing as I have over 100 choices its hard to break it down. I very much enjoy a solid Indica.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 4, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> Thanks for the choices seeing as I have over 100 choices its hard to break it down. I very much enjoy a solid Indica.


Start with just that, your best indica.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 5, 2021)

Cut some tops last night. Too much purpling for my liking due to light, my lowers are looking really nice. I'd like them to get some extra light before I pull the plant end of the week.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2021)

Show me the Money shot


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 6, 2021)

genuity said:


> Show me the Money shot
> View attachment 4788772


@genuity for president!!!


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 6, 2021)

My first cross in 10 years
afghaniXwhitecookies

I love making this small tester plants. There's 3 girls. Another one is same size a little less bushy, and the third is a fair bit lankier - a hint of sativa.


----------



## genuity (Jan 6, 2021)

First collection of many,my big ball male is a load dropper & the other looks to be shooting blanks...

The texture of the pollen is thick`N fluffy from the big ball male
& the other is super fine,a small gust of wind and it vanishes into thin air(super Volatile)

Can not wait to see what "BIG Balls" puts out.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Jan 7, 2021)

CaptnChron1k said:


> So unfortunate events of molding started of coarse only in the one cola I chucked on w some great pollen I had stored and I had to take the bud early so lost some seeds but hoping this will dry and eventually germinate for me what do you guys think this is the false teeth from dvg female pollinated by me with some dna strawnanna pollen and this is longest they got to go
> I know whatever pops if I get a female I’m expecting super dank outcome


@CaptnChron1k how long did you let the strawnanna run. They are chunky but zero smell so far thanks alta


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> First collection of many,my big ball male is a load dropper & the other looks to be shooting blanks...
> View attachment 4789029
> The texture of the pollen is thick`N fluffy from the big ball male
> & the other is super fine,a small gust of wind and it vanishes into thin air(super Volatile)
> ...


when you collect pollen like that in those little bottles, is it for use in the near future, as in the coming days & weeks? Or do you put them in the freezer to keep it for longer periods of time? I've read that once it goes in the freezer, you have to use it almost immediately after it comes out, or it will spoil quickly.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> when you collect pollen like that in those little bottles, is it for use in the near future, as in the coming days & weeks? Or do you put them in the freezer to keep it for longer periods of time? I've read that once it goes in the freezer, you have to use it almost immediately after it comes out, or it will spoil quickly.


Future use & I keep it in the fridge/butter dish


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2021)

Day 2 of pollen collection


----------



## Beehive (Jan 7, 2021)

That's a lot of pollen. Thousands of seeds.


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2021)

Fookies x Floozy 65 days or so,1-2 weeks more then chop

Fat nugs,good smells,few nanners....


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> First collection of many,my big ball male is a load dropper & the other looks to be shooting blanks...
> View attachment 4789029
> The texture of the pollen is thick`N fluffy from the big ball male
> & the other is super fine,a small gust of wind and it vanishes into thin air(super Volatile)
> ...


I've been cutting open silica gel packs and mixing the pellets in with the pollen. Seems to be working. It's kinda cool that the pollen doesn't stick to it like it does rice grains.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey all! I’ve been super super busy lately. This round I reversed a moose tracks female I made and hit the pollen to several females (super lemon haze, composure, grape ape, gmo91, ghost town, ice cream cake etc)
I hope you all are doing well


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 8, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey all! I’ve been super super busy lately. This round I reversed a moose tracks female I made and hit the pollen to several females (super lemon haze, composure, grape ape, gmo91, ghost town, ice cream cake etc)
> I hope you all are doing well View attachment 4790676View attachment 4790677


My mans got fem seeds now....what’s next autos..jk...looks fire well done!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 8, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4790841


Yum! What is that?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yum! What is that?


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4791044


Wow.. such a great combination of genetics. 
Dropping some right now.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey all! I’ve been super super busy lately. This round I reversed a moose tracks female I made and hit the pollen to several females (super lemon haze, composure, grape ape, gmo91, ghost town, ice cream cake etc)
> I hope you all are doing well View attachment 4790676View attachment 4790677


Composure flower shots by chance?!


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2021)

Blessing....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 9, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Composure flower shots by chance?!



There you are, my friend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4791711View attachment 4791712
> There you are, my friend.


Looking good bro! 
Your grape stomper og / blackberry kush turned out great! 
Super easy to grow w/great yields of tasty buds.

Alien fuck berry was also a hit. 
Yield was meh, but quality was off the hook. 

Not impressed with the whitesnake / BB kush.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 9, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4791711View attachment 4791712
> There you are, my friend.


Dank af lookin!!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looking good bro!
> Your grape stomper og / blackberry kush turned out great!
> Super easy to grow w/great yields of tasty buds.
> 
> ...


Good to know. The white snake was not easy to grow at all. Finnicky biotch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Good to know. The white snake was not easy to grow at all. Finnicky biotch.


All the white snakes were high maintenance and the outdoor plants were less resistant to pests than other strains I was growing at the time. 

I'm growing grape stomper again.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 10, 2021)

Wha'ts the 2021 flavor looking like?


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Wha'ts the 2021 flavor looking like? View attachment 4792344


Lime slushies for me...
I'd love some Guava also.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

Buttered Cowbell and Buttered Bananas in progress.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Buttered Cowbell and Buttered Bananas in progress.
> 
> View attachment 4792401


Nice plants.
At first I thought those were Chobani yogurt containers but the edge is different.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Buttered Cowbell and Buttered Bananas in progress.
> 
> View attachment 4792401


Whats the lineage behind them?Looking good


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Buttered Cowbell and Buttered Bananas in progress.
> 
> View attachment 4792401


 How about a new cross w/bodega bubblegum from @thenotsoesoteric?

You know where this is going...


*Bubble Butt *


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Whats the lineage behind them?Looking good


Banana Punchsicle * clones [Honest], More Cowbell clones[Bodhi] , and Texas Butter [GPS]


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Banana Punchsicle * clones [Honest], More Cowbell clones[Bodhi] , and Texas Butter [GPS]View attachment 4792476


Looking good. I never got any banana from my Texas butters. I got Two really nice heaters but all funky cleaners.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> How about a new cross w/bodega bubblegum from @thenotsoesoteric?
> 
> You know where this is going...
> 
> ...


Probably a pass unless @thenotsoesoteric has some of the TB and the inclination. It's definitely inspired.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Banana Punchsicle * clones [Honest], More Cowbell clones[Bodhi] , and Texas Butter [GPS]View attachment 4792476


Sounds Awesome! Curious to know what the nose is on there? Which strain predominate traits you looking for?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> Looking good. I never got any banana from my Texas butters. I got Two really nice heaters but all funky cleaners.


You know, with these, I'm not really looking for banana as much as ....[wait fot it] ...something buttery. . I've been doing banana crosses for a couple of years, and the BP BXs are just about done. A stardawg leaning pappy would be a-ok with me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2021)

No plans on any more greenpoint strains besides cookies n chem at some point. Also butter and bananas are not terps i look for, I'd try both types of bud but not in my wheel house.

Next project I want to work on is sour/gas. I've got plenty of fruity terps, need some stank nasty now. The lvtk is gassy but not as nasty. Probably hunt down more roasted garlic margy. Rotten garbage in that mix.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Sounds Awesome! Curious to know what the nose is on there? Which strain predominate traits you looking for?


Banana Punchsicle is the only one of many banana strains I've run to be dependably banana. Clones root easily, and they perform beautifully, yielding medium plus harvests of rock hard, colorful nugs. It's been my grail since I first harvested seeds runs a couple years ago.

The More Cowbell mom hits hard, yields well, but the flavors'smells are muted. I have to add that my senses are dull - weed has to be very loud for me to get it. The TBs are too young for me to detect smells at this point. Just looking for a couple of studly pappys for the horizontal mambo.




thenotsoesoteric said:


> No plans on any more greenpoint strains besides cookies n chem at some point. Also butter and bananas are not terps i look for, I'd try both types of bud but not in my wheel house.


I'm guessing that @Chunky Stool would go for a smoke named Bubble Butt regardless of what you throw in the mix.
Maybe even Big Jiggly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No plans on any more greenpoint strains besides cookies n chem at some point. Also butter and bananas are not terps i look for, I'd try both types of bud but not in my wheel house.
> 
> Next project I want to work on is sour/gas. I've got plenty of fruity terps, need some stank nasty now. The lvtk is gassy but not as nasty. Probably hunt down more roasted garlic margy. Rotten garbage in that mix.


Some of the older GPS gear is still interesting. 
I’ve got a couple of ‘hibernate’ in flower now that are doing great. They’re relatively small so yield will be meh, but that was expected.

Boomtown is also tempting (LVTK / stardawg).


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some of the older GPS gear is still interesting.
> I’ve got a couple of ‘hibernate’ in flower now that are doing great. They’re relatively small so yield will be meh, but that was expected.
> 
> Boomtown is also tempting (LVTK / stardawg).


Amos did some hibernate f2s, pretty good, so good in fact I went to calyx bros during sale and got a good deal on their shuteye f2s. With those and the stardog f2s, voile. His dub banana dub, forgot, are coming along nicely also. Stiff competition in the tent, runtz f2s, etc. The dang rum runners stretched to high heaven, got mad and snapped main top stem on one of em.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 10, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> You know, with these, I'm not really looking for banana as much as ....[wait fot it] ...something buttery. . I've been doing banana crosses for a couple of years, and the BP BXs are just about done. A stardawg leaning pappy would be a-ok with me.


The ones I grew were perfect structure, bulky yields and super rank. You’ll find some sweeties in there.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 10, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No plans on any more greenpoint strains besides cookies n chem at some point. Also butter and bananas are not terps i look for, I'd try both types of bud but not in my wheel house.
> 
> Next project I want to work on is sour/gas. I've got plenty of fruity terps, need some stank nasty now. The lvtk is gassy but not as nasty. Probably hunt down more roasted garlic margy. Rotten garbage in that mix.


You have a few packs of headbanger to work through right


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> You have a few packs of headbanger to work through right


Yes sir! Stoked to run those for sure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Amos did some hibernate f2s, pretty good, so good in fact I went to calyx bros during sale and got a good deal on their shuteye f2s. With those and the stardog f2s, voile. His dub banana dub, forgot, are coming along nicely also. Stiff competition in the tent, runtz f2s, etc. The dang rum runners stretched to high heaven, got mad and snapped main top stem on one of em.


I ran the whole pack of hibernate and got 2 females out of 11 seeds. 
Some of the males looked pretty good tho. 

The 2 girls have higher brix than everything else at the moment. 
Zero intersex traits so far.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> The ones I grew were perfect structure, bulky yields and super rank. You’ll find some sweeties in there.


They've been vigorous since popping, which would help the slower More Cowbell if she could glom onto some of those genes. 

A couple Banana Punchsicle nugs with a 3 month cure.


----------



## Palomar (Jan 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey all! I’ve been super super busy lately.
> 
> These look great - odd question but what do you use for labeling (machine)?
> 
> ...


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 10, 2021)

This GMO is pretty swank. Smells funk af on a nice stretchy frame with super dense nugs. I’m gonna want to fill a tent out just based on ease of trimming. Mid week 7.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a question. Can a you in-cross a backcross? Any advantages/disadvantages?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> I have a question. Can a you in-cross a backcross? Any advantages/disadvantages?


Like try and skip the f2 gap?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 11, 2021)

Simple Avery address label stickers through a printer.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 11, 2021)

composure x moose tracks seeds.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 12, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Like try and skip the f2 gap?


Can you inbreed male and female plants from a Bx3 for example, i guess is what im trying to say.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Can you inbreed male and female plants from a Bx3 for example, i guess is what im trying to say.


Yes, of course. It’s sort of like jumping into the f2 though, it could unlock the expressions that aren’t dominant.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 12, 2021)

What would you do with these? I have other projects planned, but this will be the first grow in my new room and I haven’t figured out breeding space yet. Consider it a test drive, but I can’t help to think about keeping a few males in veg for when I can free up some more space or flower males remotely.

Mamaiko chem cookies
Dvg Tahoe x purple jellato
Relic ice cream freeze (ice queen x cheese bx1)
Karma sour power og
Two currents heirloom afghani x appalachia
My friends chuck of
Swampboys lemon royale x irie’s lemon sunrise

should be some heat


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 13, 2021)

Houstini said:


> What would you do with these? I have other projects planned, but this will be the first grow in my new room and I haven’t figured out breeding space yet. Consider it a test drive, but I can’t help to think about keeping a few males in veg for when I can free up some more space or flower males remotely.
> 
> Mamaiko chem cookies
> Dvg Tahoe x purple jellato
> ...


F2 and/or OP the Chem Cookies. Maybe try and source SMF GMO and hit that with a standout male if you find one
Smash the DVG with your friends chuck for a ridiculous flavor bomb
Chem Cookies x Sour Power
Sour Power x DVG or vice versa


----------



## tardis (Jan 13, 2021)

Yo does anywhere sell pollen online?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

Houstini said:


> What would you do with these? I have other projects planned, but this will be the first grow in my new room and I haven’t figured out breeding space yet. Consider it a test drive, but I can’t help to think about keeping a few males in veg for when I can free up some more space or flower males remotely.
> 
> Mamaiko chem cookies
> Dvg Tahoe x purple jellato
> ...


I would selfishly like to see the two currents pack ran because i have a pack of his soul D and appalachia f4 and am curious to see what comes out of that male. Don't know anything about the lemon sunrise but that lemon royale sounds fantastic. how did the female your buddy seeded come out?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

Houstini said:


> What would you do with these? I have other projects planned, but this will be the first grow in my new room and I haven’t figured out breeding space yet. Consider it a test drive, but I can’t help to think about keeping a few males in veg for when I can free up some more space or flower males remotely.
> 
> Mamaiko chem cookies
> Dvg Tahoe x purple jellato
> ...


Grow them all out take cuttings and then have a more accurate picture of what you will want to cross.
If I was to open up the Chem cookies, I'd S1 the 2 best females and or cross the pollen to your favorite females from the others.
I've grown the Chem Cookies and there is some epic dank cultivars to be found, like GMO.

I've also grown out a pack of Lemon Royale, such a good cross.
I didn't get much for sour in her, but dang she was dank. I crossed her to Blissful Wizard and let me tell you, that cross can go toe to toe with anything available in power and bag appeal.

The heirloom Afghani x Appalachian sounds worthy of an S1 as well.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Grow them all out take cuttings and then have a more accurate picture of what you will want to cross.
> If I was to open up the Chem cookies, I'd S1 the 2 best females and or cross the pollen to your favorite females from the others.
> I've grown the Chem Cookies and there is some epic dank cultivars to be found, like GMO.
> 
> ...


Definitely have to keep cuts, looking forward to all of them. I’m leaning toward looking for males in the sour power og. Not sure how I feel about selfing the chem cookies, but likely to use a keeper pheno in a cross or 2. The lemon cross just had its first test run in his garden and lots of dense large kolas.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 13, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I would selfishly like to see the two currents pack ran because i have a pack of his soul D and appalachia f4 and am curious to see what comes out of that male. Don't know anything about the lemon sunrise but that lemon royale sounds fantastic. how did the female your buddy seeded come out?


Consider it done, I’m really curious about em too. I made a partial trade/order with him and was able to get some of the appalachia f4 too and I’m saving that for some future project


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 13, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Consider it done, I’m really curious about em too. I made a partial trade/order with him and was able to get some of the appalachia f4 too and I’m saving that for some future project


hell yeah!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## idlewilder (Jan 14, 2021)

CandyMAC


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)

@BobBitchen Chicken Dinner
@Bakersfield Copper Top


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

ChronicWonders. said:


> @BobBitchen Chicken DinnerView attachment 4797781
> @Bakersfield Copper Top
> View attachment 4797784


That's the first Copper Top I've seen finished. 

Looks pretty all faded.
How's the nose on her?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Reverso welchie 3


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

reverso welchie 2


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's the first Copper Top I've seen finished.
> 
> Looks pretty all faded.
> How's the nose on her?


I’ll let you know Sunday when I take them down.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 18, 2021)

Found a vile of treasury while cleaning out my room! @genuity crosses mimosa stud (x) high school sweetheart, mimosa (x) honeystomper, mimosa (x) honey sundae . Popping them all !


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Definitely have to keep cuts, looking forward to all of them. I’m leaning toward looking for males in the sour power og. Not sure how I feel about selfing the chem cookies, but likely to use a keeper pheno in a cross or 2. The lemon cross just had its first test run in his garden and lots of dense large kolas.


I thought Sour Power Og were fems?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> I thought Sour Power Og were fems?


These are regs, kinda wish they were fems for this run in the new room though. I know both versions were made of a lot of karma gear


----------



## Kp sunshine (Jan 18, 2021)

Houstini said:


> These are regs, kinda wish they were fems for this run in the new room though. I know both versions were made of a lot of karma gear


Be a sold male packing heat.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 18, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> Be a sold male packing heat.


That’s what I’m thinking. I’ll be looking closely for a solid stud there. This is kind of a test run in the new room, I’ll pop some really fun stuff my next round!


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Found a vile of treasury while cleaning out my room! @genuity crosses mimosa stud (x) high school sweetheart, mimosa (x) honeystomper, mimosa (x) honey sundae . Popping them all !


You got some heat for sure...


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 19, 2021)

genuity said:


> You got some heat for sure...


Yes I do believe these are the first packs from chuckers paradise before the packaging went white. Crushed outdoors with em glad to have stumbled across more forgot I saved em looking forward to get that goofy grape purp again thats the bag appeal where your friends are like damn those are grapes lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2021)

Fookies x Floozy (1-5)
Left to right

Tart fuel smells,on the first 3
Limeish on the others.
Knock out stone on the first 3,really strong on the #1 face pressure.
Body on the other 2.

Not bad at all....


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 20, 2021)

Topanga lemon #7 X dubble sundae herm. not uber dense but throws down and reeks. her aunt is getting a little crispy leaf next to her, im assuming because humidity is a little low around 45 lights on. I have 3 sour d x cali o in the tent and they have piss poor mold resistance(last run of em) so it is what it's gotta be.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4802082


 Great job brother


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 20, 2021)

genuity said:


> Fookies x Floozy (1-5)
> Left to right
> View attachment 4801610
> Tart fuel smells,on the first 3
> ...


I like the look of #1.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2021)

Runtz f2


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Runtz f2View attachment 4802210


She's a looker,have you smoked her yet?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2021)

genuity said:


> She's a looker,have you smoked her yet?


Not yet. @doniawon says it checks all boxes. From original seed release. Got 3 identical. Frosting up nicely, my gosh having to feed them more often than usual, they be hungry. Wanna see what all the hullabullew is about. How is the buzz, Gen?


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Not yet. @doniawon says it checks all boxes. From original seed release. Got 3 identical. Frosting up nicely, my gosh having to feed them more often than usual, they be hungry. Wanna see what all the hullabullew is about. How is the buzz, Gen?


It has the power like most cookies,but last longer.

It's the flavor that strikes me.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4802214


Holy roots Batman


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2021)

Took a chance, ya hemi x project 4516 be the middle small one on edge in cloth pots. Bunch of cabbage heads this time, 2 Irene x t1000, 1 Shuteye F2, 4 Krustyo's, and the ya project.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Took a chance, ya hemi x project 4516 be the middle small one on edge in cloth pots. Bunch of cabbage heads this time, 2 Irene x t1000, 1 Shuteye F2, 4 Krustyo's, and the ya project.


Who is the breeder on that? I was a click away from sending funds for a pack of ya project but the guy selling them couldn't give me much info and he had a bunch of other hype strains being sold in those cartoon style packs and something just told me to slow down


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Who is the breeder on that? I was a click away from sending funds for a pack of ya project but the guy selling them couldn't give me much info and he had a bunch of other hype strains being sold in those cartoon style packs and something just told me to slow down


Bay area cannabis seeds. Rabbit elite matchmaking on IG. Believe it iskeyser sose if not mistaken, but not exactly sure.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 20, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4802214


Congrats on moderator. U deserve it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Congrats on moderator. U deserve it.


Gen has been a mod for years if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jan 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Bay area cannabis seeds. Rabbit elite matchmaking on IG. Believe it iskeyser sose if not mistaken, but not exactly sure.


Thanks


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2021)

Side Chick (Ogee triangle x Honeystomper FEMS) 
This thing smells heavily of tart candyz 

2-3 weeks in flower.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gen has been a mod for years if I'm not mistaken.


Maybe I never noticed. Lol. I smoke weed.
I think his profile pic change threw me off.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2021)

There is some sweet pictures posted today here at the Chuckers Paradise.  

I've got a couple of chucks going right now and some stray seeds found during a crop a couple years back, not exactly sure who the doner is, but I suspect it's from a Secret Cookie x Kush Mints #11 that sprouted balls throughout flower.
I won't really know until I trim and get all up in those terpenes.
Anyhow, they all seem to be stable. Pics will come later.

I took a couple of pics tonight of one chuck that is looking like a winner. Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold.
I made these the summer of 18 and I did two test germinations of 10 at about 4 months and 1 year.
None of the seeds would pop.
Now almost 3 years later I had a 10 for 10 germination, which is good, because I have at least a thousand of these seeds for anyone willing to run them.
Like all the crosses I made with the Goblins Gold, my name for a cross of (Golden Glue x Dogtrap) - @RedEyedNReady gear, the seeds have a very high male to female ratio.
Same goes for the Golden Glue F2's and Dogtrap F2's I made back in 16

Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold @ day 42, the first day of week 6.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2021)

Blessing..

Cherry pie breath x dessert breath 
& a few others


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2021)

Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). High male to female ratio in the 7 seeds popped, just one female. All of the males but 2 were short squat bushes like daddy. One lanky male, and one female with mommas structure. This female stretched 2-3x more than either parent. I would say she is around 20-25 days since flip, and just about done stretching. Going purple earlier than either parent, and smelling like sugar cookies. 
red stems that I would say is genetics. 
more red stems with green tops...not sure if this means anything.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 21, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). High male to female ratio in the 7 seeds popped, just one female. All of the males but 2 were short squat bushes like daddy. One lanky male, and one female with mommas structure. This female stretched 2-3x more than either parent. I would say she is around 20-25 days since flip, and just about done stretching. Going purple earlier than either parent, and smelling like sugar cookies. View attachment 4803199
> red stems that I would say is genetics. View attachment 4803200
> more red stems with green tops...not sure if this means anything. View attachment 4803201


Maybe warmer temps, less intense light or more MG


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Maybe warmer temps, less intense light or more MG


Pretty sure it’s genetics, at least I can rule those three things out based on running the parents for a couple years. purple stems are part of the kushmints x animal cookies whether it’s 95 or 75 degrees at the canopy. The crinkle to some leaves could be a Slight case of light intensity, but it is also a trait of GG4. Definitely not a mg deficiency, that one would be obvious if everyone could see the bottom half of the plant. Actually looking back at a complete pic, all the bottom leaves look the healthiest...maybe too much light is a factor. 320w to 8 3590’s over a 5 x 2.5 area wouldn’t seem like too much. The plant shown is in 3 gallons of coco and 6ft tall from the bottom of the pot.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 21, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). High male to female ratio in the 7 seeds popped, just one female. All of the males but 2 were short squat bushes like daddy. One lanky male, and one female with mommas structure. This female stretched 2-3x more than either parent. I would say she is around 20-25 days since flip, and just about done stretching. Going purple earlier than either parent, and smelling like sugar cookies. View attachment 4803199
> red stems that I would say is genetics. View attachment 4803200
> more red stems with green tops...not sure if this means anything. View attachment 4803201


im a heavy cookie fan looking good


----------



## raggyb (Jan 21, 2021)

Any opinions on what i've seen mentioned occasionally that the males that drop later are better? Somewhere someone was saying it's related to or connected to some or all recessive characteristics? If so it's easy to see that it would mean it's would have some possibilities to lay some rarer characteristics in offspring, but also not sure if or how rarer equates to better. Lastly is the later one usually lankier, longer node separation, and more delicate looking?


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 21, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). High male to female ratio in the 7 seeds popped, just one female. All of the males but 2 were short squat bushes like daddy. One lanky male, and one female with mommas structure. This female stretched 2-3x more than either parent. I would say she is around 20-25 days since flip, and just about done stretching. Going purple earlier than either parent, and smelling like sugar cookies. View attachment 4803199
> red stems that I would say is genetics. View attachment 4803200
> more red stems with green tops...not sure if this means anything. View attachment 4803201


Any thoughts on what would cause the high male to female ratio? I've noticed a few pollen chuckers mention this issue.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2021)

raggyb said:


> Any opinions on what i've seen mentioned occasionally that the males that drop later are better? Somewhere someone was saying it's related to or connected to some or all recessive characteristics? If so it's easy to see that it would mean it's would have some possibilities to lay some rarer characteristics in offspring, but also not sure if or how rarer equates to better. Lastly is the later one usually lankier, longer node separation, and more delicate looking?


I'm not sure if they are better or if they make more rare phenos popup.
Strain depending on the lanky/large node spacing.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 21, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Any thoughts on what would cause the high male to female ratio? I've noticed a few pollen chuckers mention this issue.


I've read that stress during veg can cause a higher male ratio. I thought sex was already determined when the seed is made but I have read in several places that if it goes through higher stress during veg then it is supposedly more likely to turn male.

I also wounder if that is true when making the seeds themselves then. Like if the female making the seeds goes through stress while producing the seeds, even if they don't stress enough to herm, would it cause the progeny to have a higher male ratio? I'm curious about that one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I've read that stress during veg can cause a higher male ratio. I thought sex was already determined when the seed is made but I have read in several places that if it goes through higher stress during veg then it is supposedly more likely to turn male.
> 
> I also wounder if that is true when making the seeds themselves then. Like if the female making the seeds goes through stress while producing the seeds, even if they don't stress enough to herm, would it cause the progeny to have a higher male ratio? I'm curious about that one.


I had a well known breeder tell me that he thought that perfect germination conditions led to higher male ratios.
I personally believe it's genetic and predetermined.
I've done many chucks under fairly identical conditions and have even had crosses turn out, mostly female, accross the board.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Allele pairs are made at fertilization, it’s botany! No creature on earth spontaneously changes sex. We do know there are precarious intersex issues based on environmental conditions and just like math, people that don’t understand make up a theory, while believing it to be “unknown”. Pythagoras was burned at the stake for claiming you could define the world with mathematics! There’s some evidence that suggests that stressed mothers may produce a slightly higher male count, but it’s on the order of 10%-15%.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 22, 2021)

Have to agree with the last two posts. This business of female plants turning male during veg due to stress sounds like bro-science to me.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Allele pairs are made at fertilization, it’s botany! No creature on earth spontaneously changes sex. We do know there are precarious intersex issues based on environmental conditions and just like math, people that don’t understand make up a theory, while believing it to be “unknown”. Pythagoras was burned at the stake for claiming you could define the world with mathematics! There’s some evidence that suggests that stressed mothers may produce a slightly higher male count, but it’s on the order of 10%-15%.


Useless fact but Clownfish can, they are all males at birth and the most dominate one when pairing up will change into a female.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Useless fact but Clownfish can, they are all males at birth and the most dominate one when pairing up will change into a female.


That’s not random though, it’s genetics too!


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2021)

I treat my seeds like gator eggs...

*3. TEMPERATURE IS IMPORTANT.*
Unlike all other reptiles, the temperature at which the eggs are incubated will determine the gender. When temperatures are below 82.4 degrees Fahrenheit, females result. Males typically incubate at above 91.4 degrees Fahrenheit—anything in between the two results in an even number of males and females.

Only time I have been able to say"damn that's a bunch of males"
Is when I popped seeds under (high output uv t-5s) them shits was cooking them seeds.every seed was male,could have been bad luck also..


Freaks


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> I treat my seeds like gator eggs...
> 
> *3. TEMPERATURE IS IMPORTANT.*
> Unlike all other reptiles, the temperature at which the eggs are incubated will determine the gender. When temperatures are below 82.4 degrees Fahrenheit, females result. Males typically incubate at above 91.4 degrees Fahrenheit—anything in between the two results in an even number of males and females.
> ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2021)

I forgot to include that a few other members here, have also had high male to female ratios, with seeds from my crosses of this male.
@ChronicWonders. How did the Copper Tops (Copper Chem x Goblins Gold) do in germ?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Now there is some evidence that suggests that stresses during pollination can increase male rates in progeny.


----------



## Palomar (Jan 22, 2021)

Anyone have feedback on setting up an instagram site for genetics? Pros and cons, what to consider. Appreciate feedback from you chuckers

respect,
pal


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Now there is some evidence that suggests that stresses during pollination can increase male rates in progeny.


That's what I think is happening. It does make sense to me that stress during pollination could do that. This would also make sense with what some are saying too, that different people planting the same seeds all got high or low ratio's of males with certain strains. If different people grow them in different environments, the most common factor would be the conditions that the mother went through during the seeds production and could explain why certain strains have a higher ratio than others.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> That's what I think is happening. It does make sense to me that stress during pollination could do that.


No question. That's why I crush two valium and add to the nutrient mix beginning a couple of days before pollen begins to drop.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I forgot to include that a few other members here, have also had high male to female ratios, with seeds from my crosses of this male.
> @ChronicWonders. How did the Copper Tops (Copper Chem x Goblins Gold) do in germ?


They germed fine and while I had a higher male to female ratio it wasn’t staggering. Winter Solstice I believe was the one I ran into an all male ensemble.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

Getting an all male pack is like getting kicked in the nuts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Getting an all male pack is like getting kicked in the nuts.


I wanted to do a open pollination of goji og but I only got 1 male in the 11 pack. I used him but his pollen wasn't very viable. Didn't get as many seeds as I had hoped.

Its all a game of percentages. Eventually if you pop enough you'll get closer to 50/50 ratio. But it sucks when you get short shafted.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Allele pairs are made at fertilization, it’s botany! No creature on earth spontaneously changes sex. We do know there are precarious intersex issues based on environmental conditions and just like math, people that don’t understand make up a theory, while believing it to be “unknown”. Pythagoras was burned at the stake for claiming you could define the world with mathematics! There’s some evidence that suggests that stressed mothers may produce a slightly higher male count, but it’s on the order of 10%-15%.


isn't there some fish i think like a flounder or somthing that changes sex? i think so but not arguing lol.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> I'm not sure if they are better or if they make more rare phenos popup.
> Strain depending on the lanky/large node spacing.


Thanks for your thoughts. I guess it's hard to know by looking then if it's strain dep. Makes this very difficult to take advantage of for a small grower like me.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 22, 2021)

I guess if you're looking for a change from the normal within a strain then you look for recessiveness. But if your crossing strains that haven't been crossed before, you might not have to. Like if trying to recreate rks, for example. is that any sense?

P.S. my brain worked for once. Flounders change sex, based on temps. And groupers and halibut,,. Like all the weird ass looking fish haha. Even the clownfish has a ~ for a stripe.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> I treat my seeds like gator eggs...
> 
> *3. TEMPERATURE IS IMPORTANT.*
> Unlike all other reptiles, the temperature at which the eggs are incubated will determine the gender. When temperatures are below 82.4 degrees Fahrenheit, females result. Males typically incubate at above 91.4 degrees Fahrenheit—anything in between the two results in an even number of males and females.
> ...


The seeds i sprouted were during the warmest time of the year for my room. In the winter when it is cooler, I seem to always get more females than males. Really hard to prove though, if I pop more now...it would be the odds since I got mostly males last time. I would have liked to get more females, but the males told me enough.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 22, 2021)

ah bro science in motion!
I think the defining factor is within the phenomenon of hermaphroditism in cannabis. I mean by itself is a sort of sex change but it’s not a complete sex shift. Also when you reverse a flower it doesn’t reverse the whole plant ant if revegged it will return to its original sexual state. It’s not a genetic shift, it’s hormonal.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> ah bro science in motion!
> I think the defining factor is within the phenomenon of hermaphroditism in cannabis. I mean by itself is a sort of sex change but it’s not a complete sex shift. Also when you reverse a flower it doesn’t reverse the whole plant ant if revegged it will return to its original sexual state. It’s not a genetic shift, it’s hormonal.


This is pretty much what i was thinking, just couldn't put it into words.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 22, 2021)

Since If I found a seed in my last auto flower harvest will this seed also be a fem auto? & do I have to wait to germinate it?


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 22, 2021)

3/4 girls my recent little testers - this was a just-for-fun chuck. Afghani X White Cookies. Two are short and bushy and smell like cherry cough candy. They're at 4 weeks today. The taller more sativa-ish one


----------



## raggyb (Jan 23, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Since If I found a seed in my last auto flower harvest will this seed also be a fem auto? & do I have to wait to germinate it?


I thought it was only 10% will also be autos. it wouldn't be feminized, no i don't think so.

edit: oh I see if you think it was self pollinated idk maybe but idk.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 23, 2021)

CandyMAC getting close


----------



## kroc (Jan 24, 2021)

secret chief x dirty sanchez 
spirit train x dirty sanchez 
the fuzz x dirty sanchez 
Bruce banger x SSDD 
c99/bbfast x SSDD 
Gorilla zkittlez x SSDD 
Secret Chief x SSDD (f2 male) 
Soulmate(f2 stock) x SSDD 
Lavender Jack x Secret Sanchez 
Secret Sanchez f2
SSSD butter x dirty sanchez
SSDD F2s 
SSDD f3s 
Little blessings x secret sanchez

dirty sanchez = American Skunk Selection #1 bodhi cut x GMOwaltz (cannavore selections)

Heres what ive made up in the last year and a half, I highly suggest chucking your own pollen. Ive found some killer shit and there is so much more to explore.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 24, 2021)

kroc said:


> secret chief x dirty sanchez
> spirit train x dirty sanchez
> the fuzz x dirty sanchez
> Bruce banger x SSDD
> ...


What is your SSDD?


----------



## kroc (Jan 24, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What is your SSDD?


a male sunshine daydream (bodhi), which is a cross between bubbashine (blue kush x moonshine) x appalachia (green crack x jjs tresdawg), its my favorite smoke next to skunk/nl5haze


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 24, 2021)

yooooo what’s up friends? I kinda regret that I ever started making seeds. I’m almost scared to pick up my phone. It’s always hours worth of strain questions, requestions, addresses I have to write down, post office, post office then more questions.

I’m OVER IT haha. This moosextracts fem line has been tested and is almost sold out. I may never make another pack again after this.


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4805886
> yooooo what’s up friends? I kinda regret that I ever started making seeds. I’m almost scared to pick up my phone. It’s always hours worth of strain questions, requestions, addresses I have to write down, post office, post office then more questions.
> 
> I’m OVER IT haha. This moosextracts fem line has been tested and is almost sold out. I may never make another pack again after this.


I will take whatever you can send me. Im in canada though...


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4805886
> yooooo what’s up friends? I kinda regret that I ever started making seeds. I’m almost scared to pick up my phone. It’s always hours worth of strain questions, requestions, addresses I have to write down, post office, post office then more questions.
> 
> I’m OVER IT haha. This moosextracts fem line has been tested and is almost sold out. I may never make another pack again after this.



How much per pack?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4805886
> yooooo what’s up friends? I kinda regret that I ever started making seeds. I’m almost scared to pick up my phone. It’s always hours worth of strain questions, requestions, addresses I have to write down, post office, post office then more questions.
> 
> I’m OVER IT haha. This moosextracts fem line has been tested and is almost sold out. I may never make another pack again after this.


That sounds like a good problem to have brother !


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> View attachment 4805886
> yooooo what’s up friends? I kinda regret that I ever started making seeds. I’m almost scared to pick up my phone. It’s always hours worth of strain questions, requestions, addresses I have to write down, post office, post office then more questions.
> 
> I’m OVER IT haha. This moosextracts fem line has been tested and is almost sold out. I may never make another pack again after this.


It's crazy..
I much more prefer passing out freely.


----------



## kroc (Jan 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> It's crazy..
> I much more prefer passing out freely.


this is the way


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> It's crazy..
> I much more prefer passing out freely.


I much more prefer selling flower lol!

however, gen what’s kept me going is hearing the absolute HORROR stories out there. I’ve been selling packs of 8 tested fems for 15 a pack with free shipping/tracking. I might be breaking even. Lol.
But the amount of times I’ve heard “thank you so much for sending something! I’ve paid twice for seeds in Europe and never received anything!”
Or “holy shit! Your seeds were mature and actually popped! I’m pretty sure I was sent fennel seeds last time.”
Fuck that! If I can get those people some good genetics for cheap it’s worth it to me. Seed scammers can go to hell.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 24, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> That sounds like a good problem to have brother !


Yes, but I have an actual job, full time grows, 2 daughters under 5, a super horny wife etc. 
(Jk, jk)  plus I paint and have a bazillion hobbies....

I just literally don’t have the time.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Yes, but I have an actual job, full time grows, 2 daughters under 5, a super horny wife etc.
> (Jk, jk)  plus I paint and have a bazillion hobbies....
> 
> I just literally don’t have the time.


That is true it can consume your life


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 24, 2021)

Baby topanga lemon x ssh


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> I treat my seeds like gator eggs...
> 
> *3. TEMPERATURE IS IMPORTANT.*
> Unlike all other reptiles, the temperature at which the eggs are incubated will determine the gender. When temperatures are below 82.4 degrees Fahrenheit, females result. Males typically incubate at above 91.4 degrees Fahrenheit—anything in between the two results in an even number of males and females.
> ...


Well shit. Luckily it’s cold where I live. My veg temps are 68 right now hahah


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Well shit. Luckily it’s cold where I live. My veg temps are 68 right now hahah


I figured you were up north somewhere with the names of your strains.
They remind me of Alaska except there's no reference to Salmon, babes in Xtratuf boots, or Denali - The great one.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kept a flowering cut of a male Texas Chem that smelled really nice in veg. It even had some frost on a few leaves. I’m thinkin bout doin a couple chucks on a few branches. This will b my first attempt. Been scrolling through this thread a while, some really nice crosses on here.

A few crosses I might do:
Root Beer Float x Texas Chem
[Gelato33 x SFV x Headbanger] x Texas Chem
[Pineapple Mimosa x Sour Tangie] x Texas Chem


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2021)

We ready....


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I figured you were up north somewhere with the names of your strains.
> They remind me of Alaska except there's no reference to Salmon, babes in Xtratuf boots, or Denali - The great one.


I’m in Tahoe.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

If I reveg a seeded girl at 4 weeks and flower it again will the final smoke be ok? The hairs are all receded already and I see some seed pods.


----------



## kroc (Jan 25, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Kept a flowering cut of a male Texas Chem that smelled really nice in veg. It even had some frost on a few leaves. I’m thinkin bout doin a couple chucks on a few branches. This will b my first attempt. Been scrolling through this thread a while, some really nice crosses on here.
> 
> A few crosses I might do:
> Root Beer Float x Texas Chem
> ...


all of those sound amazing


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 25, 2021)

Just went ahead and did it so we’ll see what happens


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 25, 2021)

Hope it works, hit a few lower side branches and tagged em. Females are halfway into week 3. If I did it right hopefully it will just be those branches n nothin crazy. Really want some quality smoke too.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 25, 2021)

I also hit a Ice Cream man and Headband as well.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

raggyb said:


> If I reveg a seeded girl at 4 weeks and flower it again will the final smoke be ok? The hairs are all receded already and I see some seed pods.


Probably be fine if the fever goes ok. If you plant one of those seeds and veg for two months, you will have smokeable flower in half the time.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Probably be fine if the fever goes ok. If you plant one of those seeds and veg for two months, you will have smokeable flower in half the time.


am i trippin? I was really referring to the current plant. I need to reveg it but it's not a virgin any more. when it recovers and is back in grow state I'll return it to 12/12. I assume these current little buds will become crap but I shouldn't remove them because the new growth will come out of them. Also I can't identify which father made those seeds so I dont expect I would plant them. but new buds will form and I'll let them mature the full cycle. so I guess that's monstercropping by accident but wouldn't think most people would pollinate before monstercropping but I hope it's not a big deal if I did.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

not to mention that's pretty amazing if it actually speeds up the offspring flower time like you say. wow!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 25, 2021)

raggyb said:


> not to mention that's pretty amazing if it actually speeds up the offspring flower time like you say. wow!


The new growth will produce normal flowers


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 25, 2021)

CandyMAC day 58...darkness awaits


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

roh


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

well I'll be reveggin, reflowerin, recrossin and hopin my first bodhi buds don't give me the wrong idea just because she was prego, aborted and knocked up again.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

raggyb said:


> am i trippin? I was really referring to the current plant. I need to reveg it but it's not a virgin any more. when it recovers and is back in grow state I'll return it to 12/12. I assume these current little buds will become crap but I shouldn't remove them because the new growth will come out of them. Also I can't identify which father made those seeds so I dont expect I would plant them. but new buds will form and I'll let them mature the full cycle. so I guess that's monstercropping by accident but wouldn't think most people would pollinate before monstercropping but I hope it's not a big deal if I did.


Re-vegging doesn’t work everytime. If it does work it will still be alive in a month. If it is still alive in a month you will have some sprouts from the buds that you could take some clones off of in another month. If you plant a seed now you will be at least a month ahead of the process I just explained.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Re-vegging doesn’t work everytime. If it does work it will still be alive in a month. If it is still alive in a month you will have some sprouts from the buds that you could take some clones off of in another month. If you plant a seed now you will be at least a month ahead of the process I just explained.


oh. i had it not work before but I thought it was me. fuck. i think i need like 3 more tents.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 25, 2021)

raggyb said:


> oh. i had it not work before but I thought it was me. fuck. i think i need like 3 more tents.


If it worked every time, cloning wouldn’t be so popular. I have a pretty Good success rate cloning from bud, but revegging A whole plant is wsy harder for me.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 25, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> If it worked every time, cloning wouldn’t be so popular. I have a pretty Good success rate cloning from bud, but revegging A whole plant is wsy harder for me.


makes sense. I want to cross strawberry goji to blueberry (to be thread relevant lol). I got 3 males /different varieties. I was letting the girls go longer to see if they herm first. now i've got myself in a pickle. lost most of the cuts too. so i have to try reveg, cut, flower.


----------



## 18six50 (Jan 26, 2021)

Reveg is strain dependent and it matters how much you trimmed your original plants, how long you let them grow before harvest etc. The less you trimmed your lower stuff the more likely it is you will have luck reveging any of them and the sooner you harvest the better your chances. Sativa's are easy as pie compared with indicas to reveg and since you don't need to grow them all that much before flipping them it's not a bad way to get two crops. Start your first seeds on 12/12 from day one, don't trim the lowers so you have spots for new growth, harvest the buds when ready, reveg for two or three weeks and you are back in business with a bushy plant that will still fit in your room. Indicas I've only revegged if the plant was supper special and I decided I wanted to save the genetics more than I'm worried about smokable bud. then I'll pick it early as possible, take off just the main colas and hope for the best. And even then I'm likely to grow that plant into a mother to take clones from that plant, rather than flower the reveged plant itself.

Although I've put a few reveged plants outside before and that worked out good too but they had a whole season to grow back to monster size before they started to flower. As stated above it's not really worth the time to reveg if you have the same plant available to you in seed form.

And left over buds on reveg plants are smokable it's just that they are usually funky, with the odd flavor and buzz you get from letting any plant flower past it's prime.

edit: And although seeds can be popped right away after harvest and sometimes they will be fine, it's usually better to let fresh seeds dry completely before trying to plant them. So Turnaround on seeds from freshly harvested plants it's quite as quick as people make it out to be either, not unless you want to push your luck popping seeds that might give you some freaks.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 26, 2021)

18six50 said:


> Reveg is strain dependent and it matters how much you trimmed your original plants, how long you let them grow before harvest etc. The less you trimmed your lower stuff the more likely it is you will have luck reveging any of them and the sooner you harvest the better your chances. Sativa's are easy as pie compared with indicas to reveg and since you don't need to grow them all that much before flipping them it's not a bad way to get two crops. Start your first seeds on 12/12 from day one, don't trim the lowers so you have spots for new growth, harvest the buds when ready, reveg for two or three weeks and you are back in business with a bushy plant that will still fit in your room. Indicas I've only revegged if the plant was supper special and I decided I wanted to save the genetics more than I'm worried about smokable bud. then I'll pick it early as possible, take off just the main colas and hope for the best. And even then I'm likely to grow that plant into a mother to take clones from that plant, rather than flower the reveged plant itself.
> 
> Although I've put a few reveged plants outside before and that worked out good too but they had a whole season to grow back to monster size before they started to flower. As stated above it's not really worth the time to reveg if you have the same plant available to you in seed form.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip I may try that on the next sativa! my sitch probably sounds crazy but i want to find these hermies before I uppot because I can't move my final pots and then if i cut a herm out i have a wasted space under the big light. one of these was so good but i lost it's cut so i'm hunting for another like it but the herm % is making me sex them too long plus they've all been gang banged.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

Who’s pressin shit? I made dry ice hash and tried pressing that but i kinda feel like it’s a worthless endeavor. I get better color just pressing larf double bagged in 90 micron sleeves. And dry ice hash is messy as fk. I would love to get a little 20 gallon dedicated washer for bubble but I’m trying to figure out curing and other techniques to refine rosin before I buy more equipment. I think I get my best quality pressing smalls and shake at 220f for like 40-50 seconds. I try and make sure the material is re-moistened if it’s bone dry to get better color. I want to make my own sauce and diamonds eventually, probably need to make bubble to press to get there.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Who’s pressin shit? I made dry ice hash and tried pressing that but i kinda feel like it’s a worthless endeavor. I get better color just pressing larf double bagged in 90 micron sleeves. And dry ice hash is messy as fk. I would love to get a little 20 gallon dedicated washer for bubble but I’m trying to figure out curing and other techniques to refine rosin before I buy more equipment. I think I get my best quality pressing smalls and shake at 220f for like 40-50 seconds. I try and make sure the material is re-moistened if it’s bone dry to get better color. I want to make my own sauce and diamonds eventually, probably need to make bubble to press to get there.View attachment 4808436View attachment 4808437View attachment 4808438


Just pressed some bubble hash, got about 49% yield from the 73micron. Flavor is excellent, and I can do it on my own, but labor intensive and low yield. I’d rather pay someone to run bho for me. My time is worth money. Flavor is delicious and my sour lime og x mimosa is straight rocket fuel and turpentine. Great use of outdoor lowers though


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

I’ve never really paid attention to frost on seedlings b4 but seriously there are two or three topanga lemon #7 x mr nice super silver haze that are throwing down capitate sessile trichs all over at like 2 weeks old. I really hope at least one is a male


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Just pressed some bubble hash, got about 49% yield from the 73micron. Flavor is excellent, and I can do it on my own, but labor intensive and low yield. I’d rather pay someone to run bho for me. My time is worth money. Flavor is delicious and my sour lime og x mimosa is straight rocket fuel and turpentine. Great use of outdoor lowers though


I watched this thing on youtube where two different people were pressing a ton and one guy ran full spectrum bubble like everything below 160 at 220 and it came out looking gorgeous.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I watched this thing on youtube where two different people were pressing a ton and one guy ran full spectrum bubble like everything below 160 at 220 and it came out looking gorgeous.


I used everything else for edibles and they are dank AF. Caramels with decarbed hash are killer.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 27, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I used everything else for edibles and they are dank AF. Caramels with decarbed hash are killer. View attachment 4808488


what was yield % and what kind of material did you wash? I feel like you need to be washing to make top level rosin extracts from what I've seen. sending for extraction isn't an option and honestly i want to learn how to process rosin into other stuff like sauce etc.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 27, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I used everything else for edibles and they are dank AF. Caramels with decarbed hash are killer. View attachment 4808488


Look like wood grain or marble swirls. Fire


----------



## 1toke2much (Jan 27, 2021)

Many here grown out the Cherry Puff S1 ?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> what was yield % and what kind of material did you wash? I feel like you need to be washing to make top level rosin extracts from what I've seen. sending for extraction isn't an option and honestly i want to learn how to process rosin into other stuff like sauce etc.


I wish I knew. It was low though, did some trim runs and some nug run.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 27, 2021)

Started a journal for my new room. Spend a fair amount of time in here so I thought I’d share. It’s nothing huge, 82 square feet, but 9’6” ceiling, I’ll have 2-4x4 tables and a 3x5 table. Hopefully I can get a good seed run in later this year in there after I pay the bills and get some of that new new going!


----------



## 18six50 (Jan 28, 2021)

Last time I made squish I screened first but that was because I had a ton of weed to use up that was seeded and I needed the seeds right away, so why not kill two birds with one stone? A buddy of mine has a nice press and he screens first. He's got it down pretty good now, so it turned out nice. That was a while back.

Now I just do low tempt BHO runs from good outdoor weed and purge the heck out of it for very long time. I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to buds, I always have been but I see a lot of people are really Snobby when it comes to wax, but that's cool, I totally get it. I could see myself getting to be a big wax/shatter snob too, it's just I never buy at dispensaries and not that many of my friends are making it to share. 99% of the wax/shatter that I've dabbed is stuff I've made, so I can't really say what's all that great and what isn't, the most I can say for myself is that at least I never run out.

I drool at some of the stuff I see on-line but I still like making finger hash out of cured kief old school style as much as anything, it's all good in the neighborhood right?

On a side note, I just weighed a bag of seeds that came from one of my largest indoor plants. They fit in baggy about the size of a quarter ounce, but it weighs 36 grams. I think I got about the same amount of bud as I would have, it just took two weeks longer and I ended up with a ton of killer seeds. (Posen X (fake)GG4 x Kernel Pupil). I did a bunch of other chucks too. I'm in the holy shit I made way more seeds than I have in years phase, time to play Johnny Pot Seeds or Horse Trader Joe something like that.

Edit; I need to charge the battery on my camera, I literally haven't taken a picture with it since last time I was posting on here. I don't own a cell phone, so I need to find that fucking charger before I can post pics, God Bless America and help me find that fucking thing before I throw shit around, holy mother...


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But it sucks when you get short shafted.


That’s what she said!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 28, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Since If I found a seed in my last auto flower harvest will this seed also be a fem auto? & do I have to wait to germinate it?


Probably an automatic hermaphrodite, but ya the only way to find out is grow it.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 28, 2021)

1toke2much said:


> Many here grown out the Cherry Puff S1 ?


Is that from GGG? I grew out their Grape Puff back in 2012 or 2013 and it hermed so I culled it. If you have S1's I would be careful they are not hermed seed


----------



## 1toke2much (Jan 28, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Is that from GGG? I grew out their Grape Puff back in 2012 or 2013 and it hermed so I culled it. If you have S1's I would be careful they are not hermed seed


I got the seeds from ThugPug about 7 years ago. I have very little information about them. I also have some GDSBX (Granddaddy Skywalker backcrossed) Was just wondering if anyone knew anything of these crosses?


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2021)

1toke2much said:


> I got the seeds from ThugPug about 7 years ago. I have very little information about them. I also have some GDSBX (Granddaddy Skywalker backcrossed) Was just wondering if anyone knew anything of these crosses?


I ran the original cherry puff as testers from GGG,back in 2014.
they did fine...good smoke.


Sugar cookies all day on that one pheno..


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 29, 2021)

Gmo, taking it early this round because I can sit around n wait for one plant in a whole ass 5x5. I have at least 5 gmo cuts going in next and the ecsd cut so I can take 12 or 13 weeks next round. Probably give her 4-5 more days then it’s chomp. I’m in gorilla shortys so I literally am rubbing up against the front plants any time I get in there to check things out. Apologies but the hair is inevitable


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 30, 2021)

Topanga Runtz, made by @doniawon , love ya buddy, and the crew.


----------



## 1toke2much (Jan 30, 2021)

genuity said:


> I ran the original cherry puff as testers from GGG,back in 2014.
> they did fine...good smoke.
> View attachment 4811097View attachment 4811096
> 
> Sugar cookies all day on that one pheno..


Very nice. Yeah I have run a few seeds found 2 phenos couple years back now, one was very similar looks wise to that. The one thing I did notice with the Cherry Puff was it likes to stretch once flipped to 12/12 so training was a must. Always ended up with super sticky resinous flower think it would make a great hash strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Gmo, taking it early this round because I can sit around n wait for one plant in a whole ass 5x5.


Hate when that happens, so I created a 2 x 2 space in a closet and hung a 105 watt cfl bulb. A slow finisher can reside in there as long as needed while the tent moves ahead w/ the next group.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Gmo, taking it early this round because I can sit around n wait for one plant in a whole ass 5x5. I have at least 5 gmo cuts going in next and the ecsd cut so I can take 12 or 13 weeks next round. Probably give her 4-5 more days then it’s chomp. I’m in gorilla shortys so I literally am rubbing up against the front plants any time I get in there to check things out. Apologies but the hair is inevitable View attachment 4811115View attachment 4811116View attachment 4811118



lol, Looks more done then how lots of people pull them .


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 30, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> lol, Looks more done then how lots of people pull them .


should be like start of week 12 when i chop. I watched this youtube vid of some producer facility and they were like, we only run 8 week strains. then they were like, here's some gmo. Okay... I think if I was able to get her out of the trellis she would flop so hard. ill run a big tent of her next round but may relegate her to a 2x4 in the future. I'm probably going to run it heavy though just because i hate trimming so fckn much and she gonna be a breeze in that regard. plus she stinks real nice


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 31, 2021)

Chocolate Mint Og regretting not having pollen to dust her


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 31, 2021)

Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 2, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics. View attachment 4812814View attachment 4812815View attachment 4812816


What week is that brother?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What week is that brother?


Took it 74 days or thereabouts


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 2, 2021)

Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold
Lucky 7's = Lucky Charms x Stardawg
I had to yank this one at day 56 due to a spot of Bud rot @ 24% - 38% humidity.

She smells of kerosine, pine and mushroom.
Very greasy.



Here's another still pumping away


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 2, 2021)

I bust out the fancy camera. GMO day 76 plenty of amber trichs on the leaves but still pushing pistils. I think i might spy a seed in the tip of that nug. I love a mystery bean


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold
> Lucky 7's = Lucky Charms x Stardawg
> I had to yank this one at day 56 due to a spot of Bud rot @ 24% - 38% humidity.
> 
> ...


Man Next generation's grape God would get bud rot in low humidity too. Almost never got to run it full 60 days. Great tasting bud but I lost a lot to rot.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 3, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I bust out the fancy camera. GMO day 76 plenty of amber trichs on the leaves but still pushing pistils. I think i might spy a seed in the tip of that nug. I love a mystery beanView attachment 4814651View attachment 4814650View attachment 4814652


What fancy cam you have brother?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold
> Lucky 7's = Lucky Charms x Stardawg
> I had to yank this one at day 56 due to a spot of Bud rot @ 24% - 38% humidity.
> 
> ...


BUd rot sucks right when everything gets fatty ...


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 3, 2021)

One of my 'Afghan Mix' from RSC went full MachoMan while still in the veg tent, I think he's got autoflower genetics going.

Been collecting the pollen anyway...

What do you guys think? Should I toss it out? Should I keep collecting pollen?
(my plan was to seed what I hope is the one female 'Afgan Mix' from RSC that I just flipped almost a week ago)
I'm almost debating on using it anyway. I think in theory I'll end up with an auto of my own making (could be handy if I decide to do any outdoor stuff hehe)
appreciate any input. Thanks!

BR


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> One of my 'Afghan Mix' from RSC went full MachoMan while still in the veg tent, I think he's got autoflower genetics going.
> View attachment 4814821
> Been collecting the pollen anyway...
> View attachment 4814822
> ...


According to Rob Clarke the dominant state of cannabis is regression to field hemp. Within this paradigm there are certain dominant attributes that are considered degenerative attributes. Autoflowering characteristics is one of those attributes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> According to Rob Clarke the dominant state of cannabis is regression to field hemp. Within this paradigm there are certain dominant attributes that are considered degenerative attributes. Autoflowering characteristics is one of those attributes.


I'm going off memory, but I seem to recall that drug cultivars will eventually revert to hemp if left to naturalize in temperate latitudes, but will remain drug cultivars if left in 0 to about 33 degrees latitude.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 3, 2021)

So does that imply that stress induces hemp degradation?


----------



## migenetics (Feb 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> One of my 'Afghan Mix' from RSC went full MachoMan while still in the veg tent, I think he's got autoflower genetics going.
> View attachment 4814821
> Been collecting the pollen anyway...
> View attachment 4814822
> ...


Was it root bound by chance? I usually put my males off to the side and eventually they flower on their own in the veg room. Seems to happen more consistently for me with indica heavy strains. The seeds I've made show no auto traits either to answer that question.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 3, 2021)

migenetics said:


> Was it root bound by chance? I usually put my males off to the side and eventually they flower on their own in the veg room. Seems to happen more consistently for me with indica heavy strains. The seeds I've made show no auto traits either to answer that question.


Yes, fairly rootbound. Lately I've been doing the double-cup method where I use two solo cups, one inside the other. Call me crazy. So they stay until the end of the veg cycle, where I transplant them on their way into the flowering tent. I have to say, the thing is making a ton of pollen too. I must be cautious with it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 3, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What fancy cam you have brother?


Just some powershot 200 dollar camera. Better than the phone by a bit


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> So does that imply that stress induces hemp degradation?


Could be?
I'm definitely less stressed chilling in Hawaii than driving on snow and ice for 7 months a year.

I always felt it was because magic happens in the lower latitudes. 
Some trigger to produce THC


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Could be?
> I'm definitely less stressed chilling in Hawaii than driving on snow and ice for 7 months a year.
> 
> I always felt it was because magic happens in the lower latitudes.
> Some trigger to produce THC


You know, as a species it’s shocking how little is known about it. Amazing what a hundred years of taboo will do to knowledge!


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 5, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics. View attachment 4812814View attachment 4812815View attachment 4812816


thats something to show off !!


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 5, 2021)

any tips for a male i have a veg tent in my flower room am i better getting a small tent and flower it out some where else and collecting and playing with the pollen ?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 5, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> any tips for a male i have a veg tent in my flower room am i better getting a small tent and flower it out some where else and collecting and playing with the pollen ?


Just keep it in another room from the girls, or better yet upstairs/downstairs in your home if you have that option.


----------



## Fishbulb (Feb 5, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Just keep it in another room from the girls, or better yet upstairs/downstairs in your home if you have that option.


I have an option to grow a small male for pollen in the spare room in the house asking my wife nice under clf lights a 2ft 4bulb thing


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 6, 2021)

Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). Starting to get a sweet berry smell on the backend. The structure of this plant kinda blows my mind based on the parents. One of my most rewarding grows ever! Make seeds and grow your own!


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2021)

Slymer s1s by @BobBitchen 

Ready for new shoes & a topping or 2..

Side Chick got the flower room on frost mode,fire & Desire gots the room smelling like grape kool-aid....


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> Slymer s1s by @BobBitchen
> View attachment 4819021
> Ready for new shoes & a topping or 2..
> 
> Side Chick got the flower room on frost mode,fire & Desire gots the room smelling like grape kool-aid....


How’s the vigor on those s1’s? I have a pack to run later this year


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How’s the vigor on those s1’s? I have a pack to run later this year


Good for the dead of winter,so in warmer months these things would be super fast growers..
Good side growth on all of them. all have healthy thick white roots also.


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2021)

High school sweetheart 

Only 2 made it up out of my last 6 & they came up ugly..finally turning around..


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2021)

I had 2 seeds of high school sweetheart, not sure what I did with them. I meant to keep them ready to get wet. Maybe I could get in behind ya on this grow!


----------



## Budderton (Feb 7, 2021)

Sherb Breath x Crunk Boat 
Weird, asymmetric runt but the smell!
Sharp Lemon pledge cleaner


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2021)

Found a nut on a topanga lemon x ssh. One month old at this point, 11 wonder melon and 5 grapeonade in there with the 9 ssh X


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2021)

Octane Mint Sorbet 

Added to the home of dank..


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man Next generation's grape God would get bud rot in low humidity too. Almost never got to run it full 60 days. Great tasting bud but I lost a lot to rot.


I have been holding back on claiming it could be strain specific, but It's been about a week now since spotting the rot and no other buds in the room are affected.

i gave the Bud a smoke test and it is very potent, "I want to get up and raid the fridge, but I'm just going to sit here", type smoke.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

Lucky 7's x Goblins Gold @ day 61


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 9, 2021)

Just made some dank dough f2 and hit purple plushers and a really nice kurple fantasy pheno of doc holiday. Can't wait to pop these beans


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 11, 2021)

Almost 7 weeks and still going strong


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2021)

I just harvested a few testers from Chucks I did a couple of years ago.
Secret Cookie/KM11 x Romulan Dawg




Lucky 7s x Goblins Gold


Yuck Mouth x Romulan Dawg


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> View attachment 4823569
> Almost 7 weeks and still going strong
> View attachment 4823570


Which one is this? Do you have a journal for this grow?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 12, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Which one is this? Do you have a journal for this grow?


No I dont have much of a journal for it.
Its WhiteCookies X Afghani. It smells like Ikea.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 14, 2021)

Chucked full!

Cider Kush ( x18 ) open polli with some cuts thrown in for good measure.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 14, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Chucked full!
> View attachment 4826190
> Cider Kush (x1 open polli with some cuts thrown in for good measure.


Did u get the beans from Kwik seeds? I want their Friesland but I don’t want to order from overseas


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 14, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Kwik seeds


The original seeds came from therealseedcompany which looks to be the same as "Kwik seeds" (same price, same description, same pictures) These seeds were gifted to me as part of the phenohunter preservation project. Should be quite a few beans once this finishes up if anyone is looking to phenoHunt these. I threw in a CandyMan female from Shoreline OG and a GG4s1 selection from Dankonomics as well to get the chuck on.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 16, 2021)

55 days in. 

The three in front, there's the two short bushy ones on the left, and the taller one on the right. It's 23" tall from soil to the top of the cola.
I always make most of my plants this way, just little testers. In back are two Seedsman WW feminized.

All three have a floral smell, or the smell in an Ikea store. There are also a few seeds here and there in them - they seeded easily. I think they got that trait from the Afghani. But they also have the productivity of the WhiteCookies. Thicc heavy buds.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Chuck tent, needs inlets/outlets and I’m waiting on a hepa filter. Want to build a platform to tuck the inlets and hopefully a rez under that the plants will sit on. I have clones of the Cali king male ready to go


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2021)

Sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch

Smelling like a fruit bar..

It's some nice females in this run.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 17, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics. View attachment 4812814View attachment 4812815View attachment 4812816


The only thing this flower lacks is density. Flavor high n bag appeal are amazing. I ran it an extra week this time, I’ve gotten earthy cherry pie flavors off it before but this go it’s super loud candy flavor with a bunch of kush earth layered in


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2021)

Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). First orange hairs coming in, I would say she still has a few weeks left to get frosty


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 18, 2021)

I got a bottle of CS off Amazon for under $20(regular price "$53") on one of their lightning deals and honestly wasn't expecting much. I made CS a couple years back for a fem project so when the Amazon bottle came in I hit it with the old infrared thermometer lazer beam and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 18, 2021)

Lady looks like a dude....


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 19, 2021)

Hepa filter came in. Chuck tent bout 2 gain +15 hp


----------



## Houstini (Feb 19, 2021)

For fun





__





DIY Seed Cleaner Aspirator from RealSeeds


DIY Seed Cleaner Winnower Open Source Plans - in use all over the world



www.realseeds.co.uk


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2021)

1st day of pollen collected from Hazeman's GG#4 x Sour Grapes


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 22, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hepa filter came in. Chuck tent bout 2 gain +15 hp View attachment 4831158


I use a 3m HEPA filter product, a sheet of fabric/filter, I cut out a circular piece and tape it on the lights intake for each new cycle. Probably a bit cheaper than that thing and works mint. Tbh I usually only put it on just before he starts to shoot. That's much cooler looking though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I use a 3m HEPA filter product, a sheet of fabric/filter, I cut out a circular piece and tape it on the lights intake for each new cycle. Probably a bit cheaper than that thing and works mint. Tbh I usually only put it on just before he starts to shoot. That's much cooler looking though.


You mean drop pollen, right?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> You mean drop pollen, right?


I select only the most virile males lol.


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 22, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Grease monkey x (kushmints x animal cookies bx2). First orange hairs coming in, I would say she still has a few weeks left to get frosty
> View attachment 4829786View attachment 4829787View attachment 4829788


That has got to be stupid dank !! Nice cross


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 22, 2021)

This is a strain I made . Apple Feygo ( alien gentics apple pie x faygo redpop) x Apple Fritter( lumpys cut) . I have yet to run any of the seeds but the Apple feygo is all things Apple , heavy apple n gas. Anyone that has grown or smoked true apple fritter knows how much gas is in that cut. I am hoping for something good in these . Ended up with a literall boat load of these things lol


----------



## Houstini (Feb 23, 2021)

What’s new everyone? Been busy myself with non chucking tasks but have a couple likely candidates in these trays. After transplant will be moving into a much larger veg space that I can hopefully keep some moms and studs around in. Likely going to do an x with my buddy’s lemon strain and karma sour power og, but who knows what will shine?


----------



## Budderton (Feb 23, 2021)

High tech pollination chamber....


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I use a 3m HEPA filter product, a sheet of fabric/filter, I cut out a circular piece and tape it on the lights intake for each new cycle. Probably a bit cheaper than that thing and works mint. Tbh I usually only put it on just before he starts to shoot. That's much cooler looking though.


I was thinking about making a box for one of the flat filters but this one is washable/reusable


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 23, 2021)

Mochi gelato x don carlos(humboldt seed co) chuck made by my buddy outdoors last season. Coming out pretty nice. It’s a bigger framed plant taking after the don carlos but totally mochi bud structure. Smells like mochi with the sweet gelato notes but with berry gas added to the mix.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I was thinking about making a box for one of the flat filters but this one is washable/reusable


Lol that's what I was gonna do too!! I even tried sourcing one from a HVAC supply distributor. I think I actually found it while going to buy something else and seen it. 

That is pretty cool that it's reusable!! I'm gonna check it out


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok that's it I've lost my patience (and I found 2 nanners one the left-hand side one)

at this point its starting to smell more like the strawberryish Afghani dad, and there's some foxtailing going on a bit all over the place.
I'm a bit paranoid and I have another chucking project just getting started so I don't want to take any chances.
Feeling sad to chop at only 8 weeks! 

But it's happening

with the big sativa-leaning sister (codename Ikea)

what a beastly beauty! This one has nice seeds from the Cake N Chem chuck I did. This one I'm going to watch like a hawk - I far prefer it's structure to the smaller bushier ones but terpene profile isn't what it could be. Plus it looks like it may just get better if I let her be another week.
Is it worth the gable?

>chop er down


(correction: when I initially made this post earlier I stated that the Afghani was the 'mom' - that is false. I've made the correction above, but in fact the female plant that bore these seeds was the White Cookies fem (CK) ..apologies.

BR


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Lol that's what I was gonna do too!! I even tried sourcing one from a HVAC supply distributor. I think I actually found it while going to buy something else and seen it.
> 
> That is pretty cool that it's reusable!! I'm gonna check it out


I've always seen the flat type Hepa filters used in Laminar Flow Hoods for sale at mushroom cultivation sites like Fungi Perfecti fungi.com


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 23, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've always seen the flat type Hepa filters used in Laminar Flow Hoods for sale at mushroom cultivation sites like Fungi Perfecti fungi.com


Both those options are pretty expensive compared to the 3m stuff. $20 for over a year's worth. I really like that reusable one but I dunno if I could bring myself to drop two bills on it. That's over ten years of my ghetto method. 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/filtrete-filters-30x60x1-mpr-1000-micro-particle-and-airborne-allergen-reduction-hammock-filtrete-furnace-filter/1000155553


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 23, 2021)

Budderton said:


> High tech pollination chamber....View attachment 4834726


You toss into the shower let him blow load and wash the walls?


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Both those options are pretty expensive compared to the 3m stuff. $20 for over a year's worth. I really like that reusable one but I dunno if I could bring myself to drop two bills on it. That's over ten years of my ghetto method.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/filtrete-filters-30x60x1-mpr-1000-micro-particle-and-airborne-allergen-reduction-hammock-filtrete-furnace-filter/1000155553


You can get one for like 80 bux on amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/GrowBright-6-Inch-CleanFlow-HEPA-Filter/dp/B01M0M1YTI/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=6+inline+hepa+filter&qid=1614138029&sprefix=6”+inline+he&sr=8-3


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> You can get one for like 80 bux on amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/GrowBright-6-Inch-CleanFlow-HEPA-Filter/dp/B01M0M1YTI/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=6+inline+hepa+filter&qid=1614138029&sprefix=6”+inline+he&sr=8-3


The Amazon Price was around $200 but out of stock and unavailable. I've emailed the only site I could find it at, it's American however and it doesn't look like they ship international. Fingers crossed. It's only $70 US which is worth it imo. Thank you


----------



## Budderton (Feb 24, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> You toss into the shower let him blow load and wash the walls?


Yep. Chuck and wait 12 hrs. Then run shower to kill remaining pollen so I can put back in flower room.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Yep. Chuck and wait 12 hrs. Then run shower to kill remaining pollen so I can put back in flower room.


Do you run the vent in the restroom? Or how do you control pollen from escaping the room?


----------



## Budderton (Feb 24, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> Do you run the vent in the restroom? Or how do you control pollen from escaping the room?


Vent on full, door closed. Old bathroom, nowhere near flower room.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2021)

Personally I stop the exhaust and just circulate the pollen. I use a sprayer with just water to kill the pollen in the room and the plant itself after a few hours. Once wet the pollen isn’t viable anymore.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Vent on full, door closed. Old bathroom, nowhere near flower room.


Do you have a filter on the exhaust? How do you prevent it from gettin back inside? I had been under the assumption that pollen could travel?


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Personally I stop the exhaust and just circulate the pollen. I use a sprayer with just water to kill the pollen in the room and the plant itself after a few hours. Once wet the pollen isn’t viable anymore.


If you walk in is the pollen in the air still or all settled on everything in the room? Does it get in cracks and crevices?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2021)

For me I use my veg room and it’s sealed smooth walls with a drain, for all intensive purposes a shower. 4x4


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> For me I use my veg room and it’s sealed smooth walls with a drain, for all intensive purposes a shower. 4x4


Right on man. Then do you just wipe everything down and do you hit the vegging plants with some water to wash off the pollen? I have heard of others using the veg area as well before.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 24, 2021)

Yessir!


----------



## Budderton (Feb 24, 2021)

Genetic Geek said:


> Do you have a filter on the exhaust? How do you prevent it from gettin back inside? I had been under the assumption that pollen could travel?
> [/QUOT





Genetic Geek said:


> Do you have a filter on the exhaust? How do you prevent it from gettin back inside? I had been under the assumption that pollen could travel?


Small amount of pollen , hand applied, from a container. Very little airborne. Stays mostly in the stall. Before any plants come in run a hot shower before so all surfaces are damp helps trap stray pollen as well. Stay well away from cooker room till you change and shower.


----------



## Genetic Geek (Feb 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Small amount of pollen , hand applied, from a container. Very little airborne. Stays mostly in the stall. Before any plants come in run a hot shower before so all surfaces are damp helps trap stray pollen as well. Stay well away from cooker room till you change and shower.


Thank you for the through explanation it actually helps give a better visual.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 25, 2021)

Pollen donor, bagged and tagged. Gotta get some proper pollen bags one of theses days but the Scotsman in me knows this will work just fine.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 25, 2021)

I made a post asking about this male but it got little attention. Completely new to chucking and all that but this fella seemed special so figured I would ask you chuckers, is he a keeper? I've affectionately dubbed him Prince because he's short and feminine but will def steal your girl . Chernobyl x Blueberry F4 or limonene queen. Showed sex early on and have read that could be less than desirable for males. EDIT: Also I'd like to add that his structure isn't that great kind of lanky, given it is young, not really any type of smell either, stem rub kind of smells peppery like salt and pepper with some dank mixed in. Would his natural purpling and resin production be enough to keep around ? I got about 12 more seeds of it and the one other plant I grew out was deep purple as well, but hermied on me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> I made a post asking about this male but it got little attention. Completely new to chucking and all that but this fella seemed special so figured I would ask you chuckers, is he a keeper? I've affectionately dubbed him Prince because he's short and feminine but will def steal your girl . Chernobyl x Blueberry F4 or limonene queen. Showed sex early on and have read that could be less than desirable for males. EDIT: Also I'd like to add that his structure isn't that great kind of lanky, given it is young, not really any type of smell either, stem rub kind of smells peppery like salt and pepper with some dank mixed in. Would his natural purpling and resin production be enough to keep around ? I got about 12 more seeds of it and the one other plant I grew out was deep purple as well, but hermied on me
> View attachment 4836625View attachment 4836626View attachment 4836629


Unfortunately with males all you can do is make seeds with it and then grow out the seeds to see what the male has to offer.

Some beautiful males are not great pollen donors while the ugly male could put out stellar offspring. 

Collect some pollen and give it a shot.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4836567
> Pollen donor, bagged and tagged. Gotta get some proper pollen bags one of theses days but the Scotsman in me knows this will work just fine.


Does that actually work? I've always figure to put your males in a separate room/tent and flower em out as they only take like 2 - 3 weeks to drop pollen? If it does, it'd save a lot of space on my end... 

- BD


----------



## Budderton (Feb 25, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Does that actually work? I've always figure to put your males in a separate room/tent and flower em out as they only take like 2 - 3 weeks to drop pollen? If it does, it'd save a lot of space on my end...
> 
> - BD


It's a matter of timing but yes it works fine. White paper bags or proper pollen bags would let more light to the flowers, but I've never had a problem with not getting enough pollen or with stray pollen getting into the sensi. I finish them in the veg room for 1-2 weeks after bagging. The light timing doesn't stop them, they bust if you've bagged them at the right time. Make sure the bottom is sealed up really good. Take out to the garage to collect your pollen. Dry it and store it or use it fresh. Happy chucking!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> It's a matter of timing but yes it works fine. White paper bags or proper pollen bags would let more light to the flowers, but I've never had a problem with not getting enough pollen or with stray pollen getting into the sensi. I finish them in the veg room for 1-2 weeks after bagging. The light timing doesn't stop them, they bust if you've bagged them at the right time. Make sure the bottom is sealed up really good. Take out to the garage to collect your pollen. Dry it and store it or use it fresh. Happy chucking!


Interesting! So basically it seems like, everything that won't fit in the bag, you cut off, then bag the "colas" and make sure it's taped up really well so nothing escapes. Then just keep em in the tent and wait a good 2 weeks until all the pollen has dumped, then just cut the stocks off and take the bag to an isolated location and collect the pollen? 

- BD


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 25, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> I made a post asking about this male but it got little attention. Completely new to chucking and all that but this fella seemed special so figured I would ask you chuckers, is he a keeper? I've affectionately dubbed him Prince because he's short and feminine but will def steal your girl . Chernobyl x Blueberry F4 or limonene queen. Showed sex early on and have read that could be less than desirable for males. EDIT: Also I'd like to add that his structure isn't that great kind of lanky, given it is young, not really any type of smell either, stem rub kind of smells peppery like salt and pepper with some dank mixed in. Would his natural purpling and resin production be enough to keep around ? I got about 12 more seeds of it and the one other plant I grew out was deep purple as well, but hermied on me
> View attachment 4836625View attachment 4836626View attachment 4836629


Did u take any cuts? Could try smoking some unopened flower to get try and get a taste of what it might pass on.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 25, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Interesting! So basically it seems like, everything that won't fit in the bag, you cut off, then bag the "colas" and make sure it's taped up really well so nothing escapes. Then just keep em in the tent and wait a good 2 weeks until all the pollen has dumped, then just cut the stocks off and take the bag to an isolated location and collect the pollen?
> 
> - BD


Yes sir. Gratuitous use of painters tape.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Yes sir. Gratuitous use of painters tape.


Im gonna give it a shot, thank you!


----------



## Budderton (Feb 25, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Im gonna give it a shot, thank you!


No worries. Use a good quality bag with well glued seams. If in doubt, tuck tape the seams for extra peace of mind. Happy chucking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

Any of you cats tried hybritech's ExE hybridization tool aka reversal spray? Csi Humboldt was plugging it so I looked it up.

Supposedly 1 application and plant is reversed, but its not sts. Stuff is pricey but if it works that is so much cooler than cs. I guess sts is similar but this stuff is proprietary so no idea what it is. Just curious if its legit worth price.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any of you cats tried hybritech's ExE hybridization tool aka reversal spray? Csi Humboldt was plugging it so I looked it up.
> 
> Supposedly 1 application and plant is reversed, but its not sts. Stuff is pricey but if it works that is so much cooler than cs. I guess sts is similar but this stuff is proprietary so no idea what it is. Just curious if its legit worth price.


What's the price? How much do you get? How much do you need?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any of you cats tried hybritech's ExE hybridization tool aka reversal spray? Csi Humboldt was plugging it so I looked it up.
> 
> Supposedly 1 application and plant is reversed, but its not sts. Stuff is pricey but if it works that is so much cooler than cs. I guess sts is similar but this stuff is proprietary so no idea what it is. Just curious if its legit worth price.


I’d try sts first if you haven’t already, if ya need some lmk if you’re still local


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any of you cats tried hybritech's ExE hybridization tool aka reversal spray? Csi Humboldt was plugging it so I looked it up.
> 
> Supposedly 1 application and plant is reversed, but its not sts. Stuff is pricey but if it works that is so much cooler than cs. I guess sts is similar but this stuff is proprietary so no idea what it is. Just curious if its legit worth price.


Is this the "nanosilver"? James Loud talked about it. He's been using it after his friend had great results. It's on his most recent podcast - or the one before that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> What's the price? How much do you get? How much do you need?


I emailed them earlier and ask how much the $60 bottle will do. Was told it will reverse 4 small plants 12"-24". So pretty pricey compared to cs or sts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

Houstini said:


> I’d try sts first if you haven’t already, if ya need some lmk if you’re still local


For the price sts is a better bang for the buck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Is this the "nanosilver"? James Loud talked about it. He's been using it after his friend had great results. It's on his most recent podcast - or the one before that.


Im not sure, I could find anything online about the ExE. Ill have to check out those podcasts.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im not sure, I could find anything online about the ExE. Ill have to check out those podcasts.


Here you go buddy. I'm apologize, he doesn't say much about it but you will like his podcast. He's been on a roll lately.
Fast forward to 1:00:41 (1 hour 41 seconds)


----------



## Houstini (Feb 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For the price sts is a better bang for the buck.


Got way more than I’ll need. Shoot me a message, let’s chat fems


----------



## led1k (Feb 26, 2021)

Budderton said:


> View attachment 4836567
> Pollen donor, bagged and tagged. Gotta get some proper pollen bags one of theses days but the Scotsman in me knows this will work just fine.


Cut a window into the bag and use plastic wrap or similar to seal in pollen. Pollen is contained and you can see what's going on.


----------



## Budderton (Feb 26, 2021)

led1k said:


> Cut a window into the bag and use plastic wrap or similar to seal in pollen. Pollen is contained and you can see what's going on.


Yah those french loaf bags with the window in them work good if you wanna see what's going on with the flower. Gotta tape the seams on those ones.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For the price sts is a better bang for the buck.


Sts mad cheap, haven’t mixed any yet but I think it was like 50 bux for the two ingerdiets you mix. Makes a bunch


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2021)

Tahoe cut from the buddy.put a few seeds in a branch with the Cali king. I’ll seed a whole plant soon along with a bunch of other cuts. Try and get a few of these beans wet soon to see what this male does. Hopefully good og in seed but I haven’t seen a og out of seed that can match this cut. Seems difficult to nail down in seed form. Would be nice tho


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 26, 2021)

The taste of Tahoe is divine! I got some nice representation from Cali connection like 9 years ago!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Sts mad cheap, haven’t mixed any yet but I think it was like 50 bux for the two ingerdiets you mix. Makes a bunch


Oh yeah! When dude emailed back saying $60 for enough to do four small plants I was like, "no thanks"


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah! When dude emailed back saying $60 for enough to do four small plants I was like, "no thanks"


if you buy the stuff for sts it’s enough for you and all of your friends to make fem seeds for years. Far less applications than CS and better success rate overall. Not sure what else is in these “proprietary mixes” but I’m going to guess that GA3 comes into play as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2021)

Houstini said:


> if you buy the stuff for sts it’s enough for you and all of your friends to make fem seeds for years. Far less applications than CS and better success rate overall. Not sure what else is in these “proprietary mixes” but I’m going to guess that GA3 comes into play as well.


Yes sir! Thats what ill do is get sts ingredients soon.

I'd hit you up but I dipped out of Oregon back in Oct. Spent winter in Cali but headed out East soon. 

I got approved for a home loan in Oregon but I was about 6 years too late moving out there. For $250k I can get a whole lot more property/house out East. But man I loved my time in Oregon!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes sir! Thats what ill do is get sts ingredients soon.
> 
> I'd hit you up but I dipped out of Oregon back in Oct. Spent winter in Cali but headed out East soon.
> 
> I got approved for a home loan in Oregon but I was about 6 years too late moving out there. For $250k I can get a whole lot more property/house out East. But man I loved my time in Oregon!


absolutely, Oregon has definitely gotten expensive. Good lock on your ventures east.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 26, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The taste of Tahoe is divine! I got some nice representation from Cali connection like 9 years ago!


Got a bunch of f2s of some Cali connection Tahoe from that era. Sent them off to a buddy and he made f3 with 3 different moms he liked. Someday I’ll dig into those


----------



## Mganj (Feb 26, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Tahoe cut from the buddy.put a few seeds in a branch with the Cali king. I’ll seed a whole plant soon along with a bunch of other cuts. Try and get a few of these beans wet soon to see what this male does. Hopefully good og in seed but I haven’t seen a og out of seed that can match this cut. Seems difficult to nail down in seed form. Would be nice thoView attachment 4838170View attachment 4838171View attachment 4838172View attachment 4838173


looks fuckin sick

does that have 3 fingered leaves in early veg?


----------



## Houstini (Feb 28, 2021)

So I went to pick up some clones today from a farm, got everything that I picked out boxed up and ready to go. I hadn’t intended on picking up this mango kush cut, wasn’t anything I knew or was interested in. They insisted and given the state of it, I was reluctant. I’ll have to get her under 24h light and get her vegging healthy again, apparently she flowers with anything more than 4h dark period. This is extremely useful for me and I’m just now realizing how much so. Never judge a book by its cover and always trust the farmer’s recommendations, especially in the PNW.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 28, 2021)

Also picked up rude boi og (irene x face off og) from archive that I’ll hit with bodhi’s Irene x 88g13hp at some point.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 28, 2021)

Houstini said:


> Also picked up rude boi og (irene x face off og) from archive that I’ll hit with bodhi’s Irene x 88g13hp at some point.


Dude, if you get up to the Archive dispo in PDX snag me a White Tahoe Cookies cut. I haven't been up for over a year to see my niece because of Covid but hope we can all start moving around soon.

The last time I was there I grabbed Casper OG, Dosidos #55, Duct Tape and Hazmat OG. I only kept the Duct Tape.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2021)

Ever had a plant with three leaves on each node? 



copper chem / gorilla wreck


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever had a plant with three sets of leaves on each node?
> View attachment 4842023
> 
> View attachment 4842024
> copper chem / gorilla wreck


Yes indeed. Most times they go back to 2 sets when they start flower with alternating bracts.

One c99 cross I did had it through flower on the seed run but clone only did the normal two sets.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes indeed. Most times they go back to 2 sets when they start flower with alternating bracts.
> 
> One c99 cross I did had it through flower on the seed run but clone only did the normal two sets.


I had a c99 do that before also, mine topped itself about the 5-6 node and acted normal after that, if I’m not mistaken it’s related to whorled phyllotaxy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I had a c99 do that before also, mine topped itself about the 5-6 node and acted normal after that, if I’m not mistaken it’s related to whorled phyllotaxy.


Yep, a triploid


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 2, 2021)

What is the latest to pollinate a female? I have a female pineapple kush 6 weeks into flower and have a stud I want to cross it with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> What is the latest to pollinate a female? I have a female pineapple kush 6 weeks into flower and have a stud I want to cross it with.


You might be a little late but you can try it. Maybe you'll get some seeds to mature for you. Just let her go 10-11 weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, a triploid


Polyploidy isn’t the same. If a plant were any number, say diploid, wouldn’t look different structurally. Instead it would contain two completely divergent genetic expressions. Often mistaken from pictures that were labeled as diploid or triploid because of the number of bracts in the mutation, but they were mischaracterized whorled phyllotaxy irrespective of the number of bracts involved in the mutation. Like you said before they tend to work themselves out but could bud in a mutated way also. A diploid could have branches of different expression alternating. Could be genetically verified, a normal cannabis plant contains its full genetic code in the apical meristem, polyploidy will have full non-matching genetic code off meristem.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Polyploidy isn’t the same. If a plant were any number, say diploid, wouldn’t look different structurally. Instead it would contain two completely divergent genetic expressions. Often mistaken from pictures that were labeled as diploid or triploid because of the number of bracts in the mutation, but they were mischaracterized whorled phyllotaxy irrespective of the number of bracts involved in the mutation. Like you said before they tend to work themselves out but could bud in a mutated way also. A diploid could have branches of different expression alternating. Could be genetically verified, a normal cannabis plant contains its full genetic code in the apical meristem, polyploidy will have full non-matching genetic code off meristem.


Ok i kno triploid was genes but heard it used in this instance. Just another example of bro science


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> if I’m not mistaken it’s related to whorled phyllotaxy.


I loved her in Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 3, 2021)

Why can't I have nice things


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, a triploid


Close, it's referred to as a trifoliate. Triploid means three full sets of chromosomes. Cannabis is a diploid with two full sets.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Close, it's referred to as a trifoliate. Triploid means three full sets of chromosomes. Cannabis is a diploid with two full sets.


Ok that makes sense, im just all kinds of incorrect. Lmao 

My mind is elsewhere lately but I thought there was a correct tri prefix.

Cheers


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok that makes sense, im just all kinds of incorrect. Lmao
> 
> My mind is elsewhere lately but I thought there was a correct tri prefix.
> 
> Cheers


I couldn’t think of all the words at time either lol 
I still love you man! Hahahaha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I couldn’t think of all the words at time either lol
> I still love you man! Hahahaha


Its all good. I'm the kind of guy who would rather be corrected than continue to hold incorrect knowledge or be confused.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good. I'm the kind of guy who would rather be corrected than continue to hold incorrect knowledge or be confused.


Me too!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good. I'm the kind of guy who would rather be corrected than continue to hold incorrect knowledge or be confused.


This for me too please, and I was merely trying to be informational and not act like know-it-all douche. I learn still learn (and re-learn) shit every day!


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 4, 2021)

For the most part I really dont know what I'm doing. I'm sure many of you are better growers than me. I can take clones, and I can make seeds. I've recently learned that with some strains as the mom it's a lot harder to get beans. But I've had fun with it, sometimes I'm lazy and I've made a mistake. I have the odd fungus gnat, but spider mites are never a problem. Sometimes I nail the cure, other times no.
Last pic of Tall Ikea before I chop er down. Still notna single nanner at 9 weeks!

Chopped her shorty sisters a while back and they're already curing nice in a big mason jar. An early smoke test today and she's very nice! A bit harsh still. The bud smells the fruity afghani dad but the smoke is the floral-hashy taste. Very nice stone, upbeat, calming, goos to wash the dishes to after dinner and wind the night down. Nice to know I made my own seeds and the weed is decent!

BR


----------



## bigbongloads (Mar 7, 2021)

Sundae driver x clementine male made by my buddy outdoors. Have 2 phenos of this and both smell like sweet powdered lemonade must be leaning towards the lemon skunk? Either way these are turning out nice and finishing fast. Week 8 on these testers.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2021)

No smell, not a sniff.. but she has the yield department on lock.
She is around 65 days 12/12,chopping soon.
She better smoke good,cause I just took a bunch of clones for a big run of her..

I need a pure big nug maker in my profile. 

Her sisters all have smells that range from,cookie gas,pure cookie dough, sweet punch gas...


Can not wait to see what the male dose to the plants I hit.(just a bunch of more runtz/cookie/Gelato/ designer nugs)
Good smoke,but I don't want a full room of the same shit,with different names..


----------



## Houstini (Mar 7, 2021)

White Tahoe cookie, week 2. picked up this cut to fill a few spots in the garden. Have some dvg-downhill dessert seedlings going (Tahoe x Purple Jellato) I think that is likely my best chuck option. Hadn’t intended on keeping a male from that line, but it’s kinda perfect for it so why not. Still leaning toward finding a good male in sour power og I’ve got going, but we shall see!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 8, 2021)

Is it not allowed to list the new clones I’m working with?

not sure why that post got deleted?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2021)

@genuity 

Can you remind me what the makeup of Swayze is? Thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> @genuity
> 
> Can you remind me what the makeup of Swayze is? Thanks.



I'm not genuity, but I already asked him this question.


https://seedsherenow.com/shop/breeders/dominion-seed-company/dominion-seed-company-swayze/


----------



## sunni (Mar 8, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Is it not allowed to list the new clones I’m working with?
> 
> not sure why that post got deleted?


you like basically advertised by saying " im opening up shop in a month heres all the items im selling"
so no that wouldnt be allowed.

Im working with x (name of whatever) wouldnt be against the rules, 

"im dropping a whole new store line up in amonth" is against the rules.

feel free to pm me if you want to talk aboutwhat would be allowed what wouldnt


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 8, 2021)

This is a cross that I made that is almost done flowering. It is Spumoni (The Plug) x Tropicana Banana (Tikimadman). The terps are like a fruit mixture with some skunk/gas thrown in.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 9, 2021)

sunni said:


> you like basically advertised by saying " im opening up shop in a month heres all the items im selling"
> so no that wouldnt be allowed.
> 
> Im working with x (name of whatever) wouldnt be against the rules,
> ...


Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....

I’m working with the following clones right now:
kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.

just wanted to let y’all know what I’m workin on right now. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Indacouch2.0 (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


So how much is everything? 






To soon ?


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 10, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


ur a legend Bobby we love you!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 10, 2021)

Indacouch2.0 said:


> So how much is everything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I miss you my friend! Good to see you on here


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 10, 2021)

Fresh beans

my TallAikea chuck was the mom and the male was GPS CakeNChem.
The buds these seeds came from are pretty big, fairly fluffy and sparkling with loads of frosty goodness. Now curing good this smoke is going to be amazing.


 

BR


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 12, 2021)

CandyMan and Glue both loaded with beans from a couple of Cider Kush males.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

Only got 2/9 males out the topanga lemon x ssh and 1/11 for the wonder melons. Was hoping for a more even split... the tall male is the wonder melon male, not much smell on the rub, stretches like a fuck and triggers really early. He’s out. The topanga x ssh in the rear has a lot of lemon funk on the stem rub even though the topanga #7 doesn’t have that lemon terp profile. I’ll either keep him around or just collect off him for later use. Some of the females have it in the rub as well, hopefully it passes it even if it doesn’t express it. #7 is the stretchiest and most vigorous of the topangas, I’m kind of surprised by how little the males and one female I’ve flipped so far are stretching.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

This Tahoe cut is really great. I think it’s better than the gmo imo. I really don’t think there’s anything better than good OG kush and this cut delivers in pretty much every aspect. I get pine limonene and earth but there’s just an unmistakable funk to good OG and she has it. I had a gram on me at the bar the other weekend and my buddy said it smelled like I hit a skunk on the way over...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 17, 2021)

I love Tahoe! The lemon really comes through in the perfect balance on that one!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Mar 17, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


Which # dosilato is it ?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2021)

Gherry x GG75 

pics of momma


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cider Kush. Pollen chucked with a purpose as a part of the pHenohunter preservation project.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2021)

Sundae driver #10 x (cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0)

She definitely is not checking all the boxes, but she is getting ran hard..

She may need to be ran organically, to help bring out her smells.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 18, 2021)

genuity said:


> Sundae driver #10 x (cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0)
> View attachment 4856743
> She definitely is not checking all the boxes, but she is getting ran hard..
> 
> She may need to be ran organically, to help bring out her smells.


Sure is a frosty booger!


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 19, 2021)

Fuck it I might at well save some pollen off the wonder melon male for f2’s. Hitting it with the ol branch in a bag technique


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2021)

Gasoline - chemicals - cookies 
March madness


----------



## Houstini (Mar 19, 2021)

Second hunted cut I’ve gotten from this cross back. Sour lime og x mimosa. Unfortunately instability in the line will prevent me from doing work with her. Nothing bad, but almost everything has either thrown lowers or popped late nanners. The ones that can be mitigated are awesome and I’ve had great sarsaparilla and citrus terps but the line dies with the seeds in my vault and the living cuts unfortunately. First pic is of the cut I got back today from a large hunt that tested at 24%, second is my keeper cut getting chopped tonight that my friend is growing. Instability is reality and sometimes the best plants are borderline.


----------



## Budderton (Mar 21, 2021)

I love the smell of pollen in the morning....
It's the end of their light cycle(7 am). I hit them, then let them chill in the dark closed room till lights on (7pm). Heavy shower , then back into cooker room.
If I rinse them down real good, I don't get cross pollination to my sensi. I hit these ones a little early, six weeks left to flower. These beans are for other people, so I want to give them lots of time to fully mature.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 21, 2021)

Looking to make some seeds. taking suggestions what would yall like to see?

Regs I have 
-Chem 91jb x snow lotus (bodhi)
-Skywalker OG x 88g13hp (red eye jedi bodhi)
-GG#4 x Black Bananas (Double Tap by Solfire)
-GMO x Frozen Margy (Roasted Garlic Margy by Cannarado)
-Pinesoul x Frozen Margy (Goji Margy by Cannarado)
-Lucky Charms x Stardawg (Lucky 7s Greenpoint)

Fems I have
-Blueberry x Sour apple (cannarado)
-Slurricane x Sour apple (cannarado)
-Devil Driver x Maitai #4 (clearwater)
-Wedding cake x Sundae Driver (cannarado)
- Zkittlez/Gellatti x Grape Pie (cannarado)
-Dosidos x Grape Pie bx (cannarado)
-Chocolate Covered Strawberries F2 x Chocolate Diesel (useful seeds)


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 21, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Looking to make some seeds. taking suggestions what would yall like to see?
> 
> Regs I have
> -Chem 91jb x snow lotus (bodhi)
> ...


Red Eye Jedi crossed with Goji Margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 21, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Red Eye Jedi crossed with Goji Margy


funny cuz thats the 1st thing i thought of. grew goji & soulmate years back and loved them. grew out a couple of these jedi more recently as well & luv the potency. so good idea lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


The super lemon haze adds weight to what she is crossed with. Big euro style buds.


----------



## genuity (Mar 22, 2021)

Runtz x (sundae driver #10 x (cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0) 

Time to hunt for some creamy funky berry gas (nothing new) with fat nugs.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 23, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


Looking at that list it looks like you live near me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

So Cal Pure Larry x Mac Stomper at week 8
Huge bud on this one and others are more long stretchy freaks.
Smells like sweet kush. No detectable fuel, yet.
Very vigorous and looking like it's going to take 12 weeks to finish.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's some White Tang Haze LTD (Karma) x Blissful Wizard (Captains Connection) @ week 4


501St OG (Rare Dankness) x Gorilla Bubble Bx1 (Tortured Beanz) week 4


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 25, 2021)

^^^sorry wrong thread ^^^


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^sorry wrong thread ^^^


Interesting song, I can honestly say that I haven’t heard it before!


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


>


Kanye west sampling of the this song for(blood on the leaves) was a big hit,but did not capture the true meaning of the original.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

I hadn’t heard that song either, I’m not a Kanye fan but I have heard some of his music. I like it too, the part where he tries to duet the record was a bit of a train wreck but otherwise a very interesting mix.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> ^^^sorry wrong thread ^^^


I was trying to figure out the meaning of your post and gave it a listen.

Now I know, lol


----------



## raggyb (Mar 25, 2021)

that sure was the wrong thread but it's all good...


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 26, 2021)

Cheap thrills (cvs) x old family purple


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 26, 2021)

That side chuck. CandyMan x Cider Kush


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 27, 2021)

5 topanga x ssh ladies, one accidental seed and a few others flipped.

tl x ssh #6 thickest stem and most vigor going into the tent. Cool leaves on her


Accidental seed close up.Almost 100% it’s from this this Cali king female that throws some sneaky dicks down low. I’m running out my last cut of her and she seeded herself down low. Pic of the Cali king hermer too


----------



## genuity (Mar 27, 2021)

Slymer s1 super lime/sprite nose.. yup she is getting a lil DCP f2 dust

Got a nice looking purple one also,but no real nose.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2021)

My next project kicking off. Wyeast's Cold Fusion, Katsu's key lime kush, Clearwater's MAC stackz, Jelly delicious and Grape Preserves, Sin City's Deep pockets, Blooms space guavaz, Solfire's why u gelly?, Tikiman/Clearwater's Specimen X and Compound's lemon Apricot. 2-4 of each except full pack of Molly Rose and 6 lemon apricot (they are regs)
I was torn between a male to use. I went with Strayfox's Molly Rose- Josh D (original Josh cut) x wedding crasher - starfighter. Should have a good chance at a solid male that kicks out dank offspring. 
Might possibly add a few other girls, Compound's pink certz or a couple different Jaw's Alien Cookies crosses. 
2021 going to kill it.
By the way if anyone wants some Pebble Pusher (fpog x stardawg) x (banana og x stardawg/lemon catpiss x bruce banner 2.0). Tests runs looking . I could give away a few packs. If someone needs beans dm me.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Looking to make some seeds. taking suggestions what would yall like to see?
> 
> Regs I have
> -Chem 91jb x snow lotus (bodhi)
> ...


Double Tap is Insane. They all are, but that one sticks out to me. Solfire made Mindflayer using it and hit it out of the park.
Devil driver x mai tai #4 and the wedding cake x sundae driver girls would be my picks.
Would be a insane terp party going on in that grow.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 29, 2021)

Day 47 with this ecsd and idk about this cut. Tried looking up pics of ecsd and some look like this but there are other pics with more conical buds and more resin. Seems kind of boofy right now but I’ll run it 12 weeks and see


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 47 with this ecsd and idk about this cut. Tried looking up pics of ecsd and some look like this but there are other pics with more conical buds and more resin. Seems kind of boofy right now but I’ll run it 12 weeks and see View attachment 4866294View attachment 4866297


Doesn't look like ecsd. Where did you get it?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Doesn't look like ecsd. Where did you get it?


If it was me.. I'm punching whoever the hell it is in their kisser *pow* *pow*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> If it was me.. I'm punching whoever the hell it is in their kisser *pow* *pow*


Lol, pow right in the kisser!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 29, 2021)

It kind of does, it can be a bit scrubby if you give her too much N in flower. Should still fill out and resin up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> It kind of does, it can be a bit scrubby if you give her too much N in flower. Should still fill out and resin up.


It looks too leafy but im not sure. Doesn't look like it'll pack much of a punch.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It looks too leafy but im not sure. Doesn't look like it'll pack much of a punch.


ECSD is like sour diesel in that it’s a very picky plant and and will express very differently depending on how it’s grown. I have had it come out leafy but still hit like she should, you’re right about the resin but she’ll put on some late frost, if it’s her. She really starts to reek about 8-9 too!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Day 47 with this ecsd and idk about this cut. Tried looking up pics of ecsd and some look like this but there are other pics with more conical buds and more resin. Seems kind of boofy right now but I’ll run it 12 weeks and see View attachment 4866294View attachment 4866297


If it's her, she could be dudding on you.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Doesn't look like ecsd. Where did you get it?


Same homie who gave me the gmo and Tahoe. He made aome contacts working at a med facility, the cuts come from someone who does work with or for mykotek at least that’s what I was told. The other two cuts are most definitely legit, just dk about this lady. If it’s dudded should I put it outside full season and grab snips in august?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Same homie who gave me the gmo and Tahoe. He made aome contacts working at a med facility, the cuts come from someone who does work with or for mykotek at least that’s what I was told. The other two cuts are most definitely legit, just dk about this lady. If it’s dudded should I put it outside full season and grab snips in august?


Hopefully it is not.
If it's dudded you want to discard it and use bleach to sanitize all of your trays, scissors, etc and any plants or soil that could have come into contact with drainage water.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Same homie who gave me the gmo and Tahoe. He made aome contacts working at a med facility, the cuts come from someone who does work with or for mykotek at least that’s what I was told. The other two cuts are most definitely legit, just dk about this lady. If it’s dudded should I put it outside full season and grab snips in august?


Looks like AJs diesel.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> Looks like AJs diesel.


I’ve heard AJ’s and ecsd are one in the same, what’s the difference? Thanks for chiming in btw, I know you work with the ecsd so much appreciated


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 30, 2021)

They're not the same, ecsd is less leafy with more frost and foxtail sativa buds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Same homie who gave me the gmo and Tahoe. He made aome contacts working at a med facility, the cuts come from someone who does work with or for mykotek at least that’s what I was told. The other two cuts are most definitely legit, just dk about this lady. If it’s dudded should I put it outside full season and grab snips in august?


If Shoreline and Colo says it looks like aj diesel I'd take their word. Im just guessing honestly


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

shorelineOG said:


> They're not the same, ecsd is less leafy with more frost and foxtail sativa buds.


That definitely tracks with the pictures I’ve seen tagged as ecsd. Some look like this plant and others have conical buds with more frost. Do you know anything about the lineage on the aj cut? See a lot of conflicting information either that it’s the same cut as ecsd or that it’s original diesel/headband. This cut probably gets passed as ecsd pretty often, half the plants tagged with ecsd on IG look as you described and how I thought it should look. About half look like this plant...


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That definitely tracks with the pictures I’ve seen tagged as ecsd. Some look like this plant and others have conical buds with more frost. Do you know anything about the lineage on the aj cut? See a lot of conflicting information either that it’s the same cut as ecsd or that it’s original diesel/headband. This cut probably gets passed as ecsd pretty often, half the plants tagged with ecsd look as you described and how I thought it should look. About half look like this plant...


Not sure about the lineage on AJs.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lower from my Midnight bridesmaid Bigworm's (blackcherry dojo x wedding cake) female and knocked her up with a stank ass lemon male cross made up by Joe Bakke at Demonic Genetics using a (banana og x stardawg) x Darkhorse's Joe fix it (lemon catpiss x bruce banner 2.0). Three phenos found so far. This is the purple one.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2021)

According to AJ his cut is the sour diesel, JJ point blank asked him about it and the conclusion was drift.
As far as the ECSD, she is a temperamental ho, she veggies beautifully but when you go to flower she’s like a skateboard deck with marbles for wheels. She goes many directions. She likes it certain ways!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 30, 2021)

Why do I feel like I am murdering someone when I pheno hunt through gear? Not all are keepers and I often feel like I am feeding children to the White Walkers in GoT.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Why do I feel like I am murdering someone when I pheno hunt through gear? Not all are keepers and I often feel like I am feeding children to the White Walkers in GoT.


Thats the game though. I rarely find more than 1 or 2 plants out of any pack worth keeping for more than two runs. 

If it is nice but not great ill give the clone a run. If clone is nice but not great she goes in the trash can. Just a numbers game.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the game though. I rarely find more than 1 or 2 plants out of any pack worth keeping for more than two runs.
> 
> If it is nice but not great ill give the clone a run. If clone is nice but not great she goes in the trash can. Just a numbers game.


I sometimes feel like this.
I have found that statistically I don't take cuts of the real keepers and usually clone the crappy ones in advance.

The other day
I was getting sentimental about how unfortunate it was towards female cannabis to not be able to make seeds with a male cannabis plant, when you were discussing the pros and cons of feminized seeds in breeding, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I sometimes feel like this.
> I have found that statistically I don't take cuts of the real keepers and usually clone the crappy ones in advance.
> 
> The other day
> I was getting sentimental about how unfortunate it was towards female cannabis to not be able to make seeds with a male cannabis plant, when you were discussing the pros and cons of feminized seeds in breeding, lol.


I feel that bro. Thats why I'm going do a nice batch of regs next round. Fems are great but I do miss the natural process.

Gonna do some more fems soon too but really want to focus on male selection.


----------



## Houstini (Mar 30, 2021)

Sour power og male being kept for the f2 and a couple of crosses, this male from my friends royal lemons is cool enough for me to file it away for future use though. I’ll be hitting the royal lemons ladies with sour power for sure. But this dude smells like lemon head candy. 

pic of royal lemons f2
Lemon royale(swamp boys)x
Lemon sunrise (irie)


----------



## quiescent (Mar 31, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> According to AJ his cut is the sour diesel, JJ point blank asked him about it and the conclusion was drift.
> As far as the ECSD, she is a temperamental ho, she veggies beautifully but when you go to flower she’s like a skateboard deck with marbles for wheels. She goes many directions. She likes it certain ways!


AJ aka the weasel is a clown, his isn't THE sour diesel. I really wanna put JJ on blast for his part in all this too but I think it's hard to see the forest from the trees.

The Bro decided it wasn't worth arguing with him about it towards the end of their discussion on the Adam Dunn Show and people are saying he agreed with AJ on his story. He agreed to disagree. After decades of knowing the guy people call Asshole Joe in public/the weasel in private I'd probably just let him think whatever he wants, too.

You want some legit sour, hit up shoreline. He's got it.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 31, 2021)

The first topanga lemon x ssh I flipped at day 23. plenty of seed left to mess with if she’s a banger.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Mar 31, 2021)

Dusted 2 tiny clones with an Ethos male, Wedding Cake x Temple Kush

Clones were:
Katsu - Key Lime Kush
00 Seeds - Dosidos Cookies (don't laugh, it was actually a decent grower, great yield and trichs)

* I've made some seeds now, when do I get to create an instagram and start bullying others for doing the same thing?*


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 31, 2021)

Motor breath 15 knocked up with my d banger female I reversed 
D banger = chem d x headbanger 
Mb15 = chem d x sfvog 

Mb15 pollinated 


D banger reversal


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 31, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Dusted 2 tiny clones with an Ethos male, Wedding Cake x Temple Kush
> 
> Clones were:
> Katsu - Key Lime Kush
> ...


The answer is when you get a pet chicken and a greenhouse from K-mart


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Motor breath 15 knocked up with my d banger female I reversed
> D banger = chem d x headbanger
> Mb15 = chem d x sfvog
> 
> ...


Now that sounds raw 'N nasty..


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 31, 2021)

quiescent said:


> AJ aka the weasel is a clown, his isn't THE sour diesel. I really wanna put JJ on blast for his part in all this too but I think it's hard to see the forest from the trees.
> 
> The Bro decided it wasn't worth arguing with him about it towards the end of their discussion on the Adam Dunn Show and people are saying he agreed with AJ on his story. He agreed to disagree. After decades of knowing the guy people call Asshole Joe in public/the weasel in private I'd probably just let him think whatever he wants, too.
> 
> You want some legit sour, hit up shoreline. He's got it.


Nope, ECSD is not the sour either. Shorelines work is working that out of there though for sure. The bro just sounds hostile, that’s his mo. Who knows about a guy called the weasel though. They all agreed he had the cut.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 31, 2021)

Wonder why ajs has drifted so bad, when the chem and og cuts haven't?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 31, 2021)

Brain fart - do you think undetected ‘hop latent viroid’ could make a plant more prone to intersex trait expression? 
It could even make them more susceptible to other infections like root rot & PM. 
What do you think?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 31, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brain fart - do you think undetected ‘hop latent viroid’ could make a plant more prone to intersex trait expression?
> It could even make them more susceptible to other infections like root rot & PM.
> What do you think?


Personally I think there may be an infection of some type that could have some pressure that causes it. Could be something not previously known and passable to offspring.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Mar 31, 2021)

Wedding cake x sugar cone around week 4 
I’m struggling with cold temps but she’s chugging right along


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks like I need better protocols for pruning and repotting. These GG4 plants both have HLV and will be culled.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 31, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nope, ECSD is not the sour either. Shorelines work is working that out of there though for sure. The bro just sounds hostile, that’s his mo. Who knows about a guy called the weasel though. They all agreed he had the cut.


What would you consider the sour then? Everyone I know that grows regionally considers chacos ecsd to be "sour diesel". Chem 91? Chem 91 x mss? Shroomies Original diesel?

I've smoked out heads from icmag, the cut I had/currently have has never gotten a "this isn't sour diesel" because we all got it from the consensus source of sour diesel.

AJ had the cut. That doesn't mean the cut that is labeled AJs currently is the same, shit happens. If AJ is such a good grower and made his diesel take 2 weeks less over the period of a couple decades why haven't we given him haze to "fix" for us in the past 15 years? We'd have 10 week nld plants by now!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Brain fart - do you think undetected ‘hop latent viroid’ could make a plant more prone to intersex trait expression?
> It could even make them more susceptible to other infections like root rot & PM.
> What do you think?


So I have found that dudded plants usually have a fungal or bacterial infection that run up the center of the stalk.
The branches on dudded plants will break away with ease from the stem then you'll see the infection inside.
Pipsweed on IG studied his dudded plants for some time a few years ago, trying to figure out what was going on, before the Hop Latent Virus was linked to dudding.
He found tiny nematodes crawling up the insides of his dudded plants as well.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So I have found that dudded plants usually have a fungal or bacterial infection that run up the center of the stalk.
> The branches on dudded plants will break away with ease from the stem then you'll see the infection inside.
> Pipsweed on IG studied his dudded plants for some time a few years ago, trying to figure out what was going on, before the Hop Latent Virus was linked to dudding.
> He found tiny nematodes crawling up the insides of his dudded plants as well.


I was the first to make the stem nematode discovery it was documented on IC and others tried it later and found the same issue.... nobody has put in more work on dudding than yours truely b4 it became mainstream... its basically me vs everyone on ICmag calling me crazy .. i had to put sam the skunkman in his place over it and the thread got locked up... i put up tons of peer reviewed journals and my own photos... this info is like a decade old


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> I was the first to make the stem nematode discovery it was documented on IC and others tried it later and found the same issue.... nobody has put in more work on dudding than yours truely b4 it became mainstream... its basically me vs everyone on ICmag calling me crazy .. i had to put sam the skunkman in his place over it and the thread got locked up... i put up tons of peer reviewed journals and my own photos... this info is like a decade old


Well, you were the one to point out my dudded Fatso cut, which screwed up my entire garden.
You certainly know what's up.

Do you believe the nematodes are a carrier of the virus, or maybe there is no virus?
You should PM me your user name over there, I would like to learn more.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 1, 2021)

2014...


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> What would you consider the sour then? Everyone I know that grows regionally considers chacos ecsd to be "sour diesel". Chem 91? Chem 91 x mss? Shroomies Original diesel?
> 
> I've smoked out heads from icmag, the cut I had/currently have has never gotten a "this isn't sour diesel" because we all got it from the consensus source of sour diesel.
> 
> AJ had the cut. That doesn't mean the cut that is labeled AJs currently is the same, shit happens. If AJ is such a good grower and made his diesel take 2 weeks less over the period of a couple decades why haven't we given him haze to "fix" for us in the past 15 years? We'd have 10 week nld plants by now!


Because ecsd is an out cross from dr green thumb. It’s a fairly close representation. I would consider sour diesel to be real, lol because it’s a cut too. It’s still just not a widely circulated plant. It’s just always been coveted.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Because ecsd is an out cross from dr green thumb. It’s a fairly close representation. I would consider sour diesel to be real, lol because it’s a cut too. It’s still just not a widely circulated plant. It’s just always been coveted.


ECSD is absolutely not an outcross from Dr GT. He made s1s with it. ECSD was being worked by rez before Dr GT even sold seeds.

ECSD is the real sour. EC was added because there was a different diesel out west going around in the overgrow/cc days, to differentiate.

knowledge

I'm sure that the cut I got a decade ago is one set of hands removed from Chaco. I gave it to a friend to hold while I got a new spot lined up. He tried giving it back to me with thrips so I hit up shoreline.

The second I looked at the fans and petiole color on the snips I got from Shoreline I was 99% sure its the same. Then it took 10 days to shoot 3 bullshit wispy root hairs, I knew 100%.

I've met a fair number of the frequent posters in the ECSD thread at an event in 2013 or 2014. There were a few people that would draw crowds today just chillin, not worried about wearing branded hats and shit like they do now. 

If what we all call sour d isn't sour d, it makes me question what I've been doing with my life lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, you were the one to point out my dudded Fatso cut, which screwed up my entire garden.
> You certainly know what's up.
> 
> Do you believe the nematodes are a carrier of the virus, or maybe there is no virus?
> You should PM me your user name over there, I would like to learn more.


It's my understanding that the disease is spread mostly by reusing dirty pots and cross-contamination during pruning. 
It can also be spread by contaminated runoff and non-sterile clone machines. 

Is that accurate?

I'm going to start a new grow soon from seed and really want dudding to be nothing but a bad memory.

I've culled most of the Tony Green GG4 recombinant plants, so $100 just went *poof* 

The 'chem cookie trip' plants by Useful are also looking suspicious. 

This is really starting to suck...


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 1, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's my understanding that the disease is spread mostly by reusing dirty pots and cross-contamination during pruning.
> It can also be spread by contaminated runoff and non-sterile clone machines.
> 
> Is that accurate?
> ...


How were the RIL doing prior? I have a pack to run through at some point


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How were the RIL doing prior? I have a pack to run through at some point


They were doing *great* in solos. Some better than others, of course. 19 out of 20 germinated w/no issues.
Those were the seeds I was most excited about. 
Major bummer... 
— edit — 
Looks like HLV also affects marigolds.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2021)

Runtz x cherry cream pie x purple punch 2.0 

I'll find some good street weed out of this for sure..


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> ECSD is absolutely not an outcross from Dr GT. He made s1s with it. ECSD was being worked by rez before Dr GT even sold seeds.
> 
> ECSD is the real sour. EC was added because there was a different diesel out west going around in the overgrow/cc days, to differentiate.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry but I don’t see anything your saying as definitively refuting what I’m saying other than your opinion that it makes you question your understanding, not sure how that affects me stating the facts. I been knowing and growing an awful long time as well my good man! Not worth arguing over, anyone can do a little research and find what I’m saying, I have grown out both and understand this to be the case. I can also agree that one, particularly one that has limited experience, would not be able to tell much difference. I would argue that everything from the high to growth characteristics are different, subtly but different.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I’m sorry but I don’t see anything your saying as definitively refuting what I’m saying other than your opinion that it makes you question your understanding, not sure how that affects me stating the facts. I been knowing and growing an awful long time as well my good man! Not worth arguing over, anyone can do a little research and find what I’m saying, I have grown out both and understand this to be the case. I can also agree that one, particularly one that has limited experience, would not be able to tell much difference. I would argue that everything from the high to growth characteristics are different, subtly but different.


Are you serious? 

Dr GT made the sour diesel clone only? 

Not the guys in New York with hours of podcasts telling their story with multiple key figures in the American scene corroborating it, pages of threads discussing the topic?

ecsd is sour diesel. You can think whatever you want but you're proving how much you don't know, fellow old timer. Stick to the science lessons, you're out of your element.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Dr GT made the sour diesel clone only?
> 
> ...


I didn’t say that he made the clone only and now you’re just talking trash to “prove a point”, I listened to the same story from podcast, it’s also known that this clone isn’t that clone. Which is what I said.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I didn’t say that he made the clone only and now you’re just talking trash to “prove a point”, I listened to the same story from podcast, it’s also known that this clone isn’t that clone. Which is what I said.


Ecsd is THE sour diesel. Take AJs out of the equation because it isn't sour diesel.

So somehow this guy who is in Canada snuck into a grow room in NY in the 90s and made ecsd for them. Then that was spread to the Chem family, who gave it to rez, who made his lines with it before the Canadian who made the clone started selling s1s. That's how it went? 

There's a whole 180 page thread that would show you the light of you're willing to step out of your alternate reality. You're telling Ken Burns the American high school history book version of Vietnam after eating acid. I've talked to these people, in person.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Ecsd is THE sour diesel. Take AJs out of the equation because it isn't sour diesel.
> 
> So somehow this guy who is in Canada snuck into a grow room in NY in the 90s and made ecsd for them. Then that was spread to the Chem family, who gave it to rez, who made his lines with it before the Canadian who made the clone started selling s1s. That's how it went?
> 
> There's a whole 180 page thread that would show you the light of you're willing to step out of your alternate reality. You're telling Ken Burns the American high school history book version of Vietnam after eating acid. I've talked to these people, in person.


I just want to know if I have the ecsd or not and this topic is still contentious AF going on over a decade  Same this is that or no you’re wrong. I’d guess what I have is chem 91 x skunk or skunk nl. No Hawaiian influence imo


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Ecsd is THE sour diesel. Take AJs out of the equation because it isn't sour diesel.
> 
> So somehow this guy who is in Canada snuck into a grow room in NY in the 90s and made ecsd for them. Then that was spread to the Chem family, who gave it to rez, who made his lines with it before the Canadian who made the clone started selling s1s. That's how it went?
> 
> There's a whole 180 page thread that would show you the light of you're willing to step out of your alternate reality. You're telling Ken Burns the American high school history book version of Vietnam after eating acid. I've talked to these people, in person.


your a dick waver, not to mention that you take everything out of context and say things I didn’t say. For someone that has no respect for words I will only offer silence. Opinions are like ass holes everyone has one and they all stink.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

I just learned something today about Sour Diesel, AJ stands for Asshole Joe.
Tomorrow, maybe I'll learn something else.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I just learned something today about Sour Diesel, AJ stands for Asshole Joe.
> Tomorrow, maybe I'll learn something else.


Maybe being the operative word


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 2, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Which # dosilato is it ?


8


----------



## Aheadatime (Apr 3, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's my understanding that the disease is spread mostly by reusing dirty pots and cross-contamination during pruning.
> It can also be spread by contaminated runoff and non-sterile clone machines.
> 
> Is that accurate?
> ...


If you have hplvd, then yes. It's spread by roots, pots, trimmers, basically anything that allows plants to make contact. This is worse with trimmers and roots, as they contact parts of the plants that are exposed (cut plant material, open roots, etc). You've gotta kill all the plants that have it or have been in contact with it, disinfect everything with a 10% bleach solution, and I'd also recommend getting new trimmers, pots, drip tubing, etc. It can be stressful at first, but it's not terribly hard to beat it. You've just gotta accept killing your plants and then put in the work to really thoroughly clean everything.


----------



## Budderton (Apr 5, 2021)

Lemon Slush full of f2 seeds


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 5, 2021)

Sour Boggle f2’s


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

Back to chuckin! Feels good to run your own crosses & f2's. Had a good few runs with my Double Jamaican crosses & f2's. At 1st I wasn't sure if there was a seed mix up in the shipping from Spain bc I got something different than the breeder description, the f2's showed me I had the right strain lol!

Currently reversing my Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch), pina colada pheno as I call it. Hitting it to herself for S1's & to my Cannarado Sunshine Phucker (Lemon G x Lambsbread), the latter smells like spicy candy lemon diesel.

Do a search on Sunshine Phucker & you will read about me saying how awful the terps were lol. Thats why I've been giving some of my past grown another shot bc the finished product grown under better conditions ended up being keeper quality for me.

After this I might reverse the Sunshine Phucker to Jamaican Dream. The Jamaican Dream finishes early, had to cut at around 50 days & it was still some decent sativa smoke. The Jamaican Dream could use the terps from the SP & the SP could use the dense bud structure of the Jamaican Dream

I don't know why I'm running Jamaican genetics soo much but they & crosses have all been mold resistant, which I need badly in warmer months.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 5, 2021)

Collecting pollen again, this time from this guy



lots of pollen

This is the best male I got from my lot of Bodhi Banana Spliff. In a few days I'll drink a glass of port, and treat my 4 Banana Spliff females with a careful dusting of this pollen. Shit, make it a big enough glass of port, and I'll chuck some on my Seedsman White Widow too.
I'll save enough pollen as well for a future run with my GPS Cake N Chem cut.


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> They were doing *great* in solos. Some better than others, of course. 19 out of 20 germinated w/no issues.
> Those were the seeds I was most excited about.
> Major bummer...
> — edit —
> ...


Once you get cleaned up let me know and I got you amigo. (After 420 ha)


----------



## ALgriculture (Apr 7, 2021)

Deathstar x fuji og


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 8, 2021)

Note to self, it’s not a good idea pollinating lower branches that don’t get much light but here we go again super lemon smac x sugar cone I can’t believe I haven’t came across a combination like this before

I had pollinated it about 7 hours ago and the are already turning orange some I’m pretty sure this is gonna work this time


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 8, 2021)

Gushers (Plushers cut) loaded with Gushers S1 seed.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Gushers (Plushers cut) loaded with Gushers S1 seed.


Dang everyone wants Gushers crosses & you're making S1's lol! Got me wanting to crack into my throwback Rado gear, I will soon enough.

Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) transgender. How do yall collect pollen? I usually let my fans do the work but don't need a fully seeded crop this run.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Dang everyone wants Gushers crosses & you're making S1's lol! Got me wanting to crack into my throwback Rado gear, I will soon enough.
> 
> Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) transgender. How do yall collect pollen? I usually let my fans do the work but don't need a fully seeded crop this run.
> 
> View attachment 4874386


Yeah I was thinking of making some crosses but seems like theres a lot of that out there already. The Gushers makes an incredible male, it dumps as much pollen as a regular male almost and its very viable.

My favorite way to collect pollen is to let the male go until its about 75-85% done flowering, then chop up the male flowering clusters on some parchment paper and dehydrate it for a couple days. Then ill sift out the leaf material with a fine mesh bag over a glass table or something like that. Collect the pollen (which there will be quite a bit) and use immediately or put it in an airtight container, add some silica desiccant beads, and throw it in the freezer for later use.


----------



## higher self (Apr 8, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Yeah I was thinking of making some crosses but seems like theres a lot of that out there already. The Gushers makes an incredible male, it dumps as much pollen as a regular male almost and its very viable.
> 
> My favorite way to collect pollen is to let the male go until its about 75-85% done flowering, then chop up the male flowering clusters on some parchment paper and dehydrate it for a couple days. Then ill sift out the leaf material with a fine mesh bag over a glass table or something like that. Collect the pollen (which there will be quite a bit) and use immediately or put it in an airtight container, add some silica desiccant beads, and throw it in the freezer for later use.


Thanks. Got the clone in a solo cup so its not big, wonder how much it will put out. What about the flour thing?


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 8, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Note to self, it’s not a good idea pollinating lower branches that don’t get much light but here we go again super lemon smac x sugar cone I can’t believe I haven’t came across a combination like this before
> View attachment 4874326
> I had pollinated it about 7 hours ago and the are already turning orange some I’m pretty sure this is gonna work this time


What do you mean it's not a good idea pollinating lower branches?

Bodhi Banana Spliff


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks. Got the clone in a solo cup so its not big, wonder how much it will put out. What about the flour thing?


Mixing it with flour? I have read about others doing that quite a bit. I haven't given it a proper try as I haven't had the need to yet. Might be worth a try since you might only have a small amount of pollen.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 9, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> What do you mean it's not a good idea pollinating lower branches?
> View attachment 4874440
> Bodhi Banana Spliff


When did you pollinate and for me I can’t never get my buds below the canopy to develop seeds I would think for obvious reasons


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 9, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Mixing it with flour? I have read about others doing that quite a bit. I haven't given it a proper try as I haven't had the need to yet. Might be worth a try since you might only have a small amount of pollen.


I used a Qtip with literally just a dab of pollen and got about 50 seeds


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 9, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> When did you pollinate and for me I can’t never get my buds below the canopy to develop seeds I would think for obvious reasons


When ive done it, just pollinate the lower branches, harvest the uppers when they are done, leave the lowers and allow them to continue growing until seeds are mature.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

Anyone here pollinate a female at week 7 of flower on an 11 or 12 week finisher?


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 9, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> When ive done it, just pollinate the lower branches, harvest the uppers when they are done, leave the lowers and allow them to continue growing until seeds are mature.


Well another thing I forgot to mention is the deficiencies I run into every round of flower that eats up most my lower leaves that I’m pretty sure plays the biggest role in it


----------



## T macc (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here pollinate a female at week 7 of flower on an 11 or 12 week finisher?


I'm about to. I forgot a plant earlier when I was doing the batch. It should be fine. Just harvest upper buds.


----------



## Budderton (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here pollinate a female at week 7 of flower on an 11 or 12 week finisher?


You need at least 30 days for your seeds to ripen. 40 day is better.


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anyone here pollinate a female at week 7 of flower on an 11 or 12 week finisher?


Columbian gold x jack H

I hit her at week 7-8,took 4-5 weeks for seeds to be done...


----------



## genuity (Apr 9, 2021)

Anybody use this stuff?

Going to test it out on these (Runtz x DCP)


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 9, 2021)

Stoked about my goofy ..


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 9, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> When did you pollinate and for me I can’t never get my buds below the canopy to develop seeds I would think for obvious reasons


I pollinated 4 Banana Spliff and one White Widow with pollen from a male Banana Spliff, just a couple days shy of them being in flower for 4 weeks.
In my experience lower branches are a good spot to get seeds from, and save your top buds for smoke tests.
I have also seen cases where no amount of pollen made seeds, so that could be for other reasons.

cheers,

BR


----------



## mudballs (Apr 9, 2021)

You know when you first started smoking, and get a bag with some seeds in it and you're all pissed...fastforward 30yrs and im totally ecstatic when i find 1 seed on a branch ive been waiting 2weeks to see if the pollen took. Yay! Amnesia Auto x Hash Passion reg F1 indica dom that i swear smells like honey and densest nug ive ever seen. Now i have a few Bx1to grow of it


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2021)

I've got some Sour Diesel crosses that I'd like to pollinate with a male that I found in a pack of 
White x Chem D fems.
I'm curious to see what he brings to the table.

I'll be hitting some lowers of these 3 
Roasted Garlic Diesel = Chemdog D/Chemdog #3 x East Coast Sour Diesel x Sour Diesel ibl by Inkognyto they're 6½ weeks into flower

I may hit up some other varieties as well


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 11, 2021)

I just can't stand to see the Chuckers Paradise thread fall back to page 3. Come on guys!

Fresh Mango Thai seeds

These are NOT a 'cross' they are seeds I made from Mango Thai (The Real Seed Company) the mother was the dark calyx type plant.
When will I get a chance to grow any of these out? Probably not for a long while 

cheers,

BR


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I just can't stand to see the Chuckers Paradise thread fall back to page 3. Come on guys!
> 
> Fresh Mango Thai seeds
> View attachment 4876392
> ...


If you're in Canada i know a guy...


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 11, 2021)

genuity said:


> Anybody use this stuff?
> View attachment 4874568
> Going to test it out on these (Runtz x DCP)
> View attachment 4874569


That bloom has a lot of N what’s the mix ratio to calnit


----------



## higher self (Apr 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I just can't stand to see the Chuckers Paradise thread fall back to page 3. Come on guys!


Brah I for one am torn between wanting to pop my own crosses or make new ones with what I've got running now. I have some fems I made few years back that will be fire, could sell for $200 like In House Seeds does with their chucks lol

I been thinking about the current seeds I see out at seedbanks & how its a bunch of stuff I don't even know the genetics. Are the strains out today better than what it was when US seedbanks were on fire years back, wow yall remember those dankteam drops & promos lol.

I feel like I'm sitting on packs that are better than a lot of the current offerings. For real if folks actually popped their packs from few years back these breeders would be starving for seed sales. I don't even have a huge collection, maybe like half a shoe box lol


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> Brah I for one am torn between wanting to pop my own crosses or make new ones with what I've got running now. I have some fems I made few years back that will be fire, could sell for $200 like In House Seeds does with their chucks lol
> 
> I been thinking about the current seeds I see out at seedbanks & how its a bunch of stuff I don't even know the genetics. Are the strains out today better than what it was when US seedbanks were on fire years back, wow yall remember those dankteam drops & promos lol.
> 
> I feel like I'm sitting on packs that are better than a lot of the current offerings. For real if folks actually popped their packs from few years back these breeders would be starving for seed sales. I don't even have a huge collection, maybe like half a shoe box lol


I agree, I think a lot of hype breeders out there are getting crazy $$$ for their f1 crosses (and in some cases maybe it's worth it, _maybe) _ but more and more of us are realizing we can simply make our own crosses that turn out every bit as "fire" as those 10-packs your see for $100 - $200. Many of us are starting to notice we can just make our own seeds, and the plants from these seeds are plenty good enough. I don't need to buy some other guy's seeds for $10 each. Pretty sure I have seeds here to keep me going for the next 10 years. I'm set.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That bloom has a lot of N what’s the mix ratio to calnit


The root formula looks good to me for flower.


----------



## higher self (Apr 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I agree, I think a lot of hype breeders out there are getting crazy $$$ for their f1 crosses (and in some cases maybe it's worth it, _maybe) _ but more and more of us are realizing we can simply make our own crosses that turn out every bit as "fire" as those 10-packs your see for $100 - $200. Many of us are starting to notice we can just make our own seeds, and the plants from these seeds are plenty good enough. I don't need to buy some other guy's seeds for $10 each. Pretty sure I have seeds here to keep me going for the next 10 years. I'm set.


I have a few more CSI fems to get & I'm set as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I agree, I think a lot of hype breeders out there are getting crazy $$$ for their f1 crosses (and in some cases maybe it's worth it, _maybe) _ but more and more of us are realizing we can simply make our own crosses that turn out every bit as "fire" as those 10-packs your see for $100 - $200.


When fantastic plants are being grown from $40 - $60 a pack seeds - examples like 3Thirteen, EsoSeeds, Useful, and Hazeman to name a few - triple digit $$$ seed packs seem like such a waste of $$, but to each their own.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 12, 2021)

Shoot if anybody can duplicate that dosilato #7 I’ll pay big bucks for it


----------



## LGND (Apr 12, 2021)

Lambsbread BX1 project in progress. Some weird deformed seed in the middle of the bud but everything is looking great. Used a Golden Hour male (Lambsbread x Headbanger) to pollinate The Bread. Plan is to find a heavy leaning Lambsbread male and hit my clone stock with his pollen and also create BX2 seeds.

I agree that my own personal creations are just as good if not better from other breeders creations. But with that said if I see a pack that has two strains crossed together that I will probably never get in clone form I don't mind splurging on a pack to obtain those genetics and to use it for breeding. It's also nice to support fellow growers.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 12, 2021)

D banger pollinated with itself to make s1s

Motorbreath 15 with reversed d banger pollen


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> When fantastic plants are being grown from $40 - $60 a pack seeds - examples like 3Thirteen, EsoSeeds, Useful, and Hazeman to name a few - triple digit $$$ seed packs seem like such a waste of $$, but to each their own.


I'm sure there is a slick marketing term for what I believe is the phycological impact that high prices cause to the consumer or as the buyer identifies, "cannasseur-mer".
High prices cause a crisis within the mind of percieved quality, rarity and a chance to fit in to the club.
This causes a panic attack of sorts that leads to impulse buying and an instantaneous endorphine release that soon wears off, which may lead to further buying of even higher priced packs.

I'm not knocking seedbanks or high prices, because we all have to start somewhere,but
I feel that as a grower matures and starts to realize some of the Jedi Mind Tricks being played, then he or she can be liberated by the stranglehold on their pocketbook.

I go through phases were I buy up a bunch of genetics and some have prices that make my heart sink.
I then play around with them by growing, chucking and testing.

Doing my own breeding and also the generosity within the community, has given me access to a wealth of strains and crosses that is priceless.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 12, 2021)

A lot of what I buy I purchase with the intention of having some sort of breeding project, which I hope to start this outdoor season. IBL's or other wise worked lines that breed true so I can have some sort of handle on what the offspring might look like. Seems like that would be a lot easier than breeding a couple of F1's together and sorting the out. 

I buy some F1's though, for example Bodhi gear on sale is pretty inexpensive. I like having some variety and that's a good way to play the field.

I'm really looking forward to chuckin this fall and getting into the paradise.


----------



## genuity (Apr 12, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> That bloom has a lot of N what’s the mix ratio to calnit




It all seems off to me,but ima try it out..


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2021)

genuity said:


> It all seems off to me,but ima try it out..



Does it say to use it on soil plants 3 times/week, and also use plain water 3 times/week? 

Dam, they want us to water soil plants every day??


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 12, 2021)

Dam I thought I was doing something wrong because I got some strains in my tent showing amber hairs approaching week 6 but my wedding cake x sugar cone cross doesn’t have 1 amber in sight I forgot both of those strains went a easy 10 weeks for me


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2021)

A couple sour power og males I plan on checking out.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 13, 2021)

And an insanely vigorous sour power og female


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 15, 2021)

quiescent said:


> AJ aka the weasel is a clown, his isn't THE sour diesel. I really wanna put JJ on blast for his part in all this too but I think it's hard to see the forest from the trees.
> 
> The Bro decided it wasn't worth arguing with him about it towards the end of their discussion on the Adam Dunn Show and people are saying he agreed with AJ on his story. He agreed to disagree. After decades of knowing the guy people call Asshole Joe in public/the weasel in private I'd probably just let him think whatever he wants, too.
> 
> You want some legit sour, hit up shoreline. He's got it.


the ecsd regs ?


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 15, 2021)

Super lemon smack with female sugar cone pollen for some reason after a week I’m finally moving her a foot closer to the light I just feel like these seeds should look bigger and that maybe I messed up can anybody chime in

and she was suffering hard from a mag deficiency before flip I need help getting to the finish line


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 16, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smack with female sugar cone pollen for some reason after a week I’m finally moving her a foot closer to the light I just feel like these seeds should look bigger and that maybe I messed up can anybody chime in
> View attachment 4880059
> and she was suffering hard from a mag deficiency before flip I need help getting to the finish line


How do you like the Super Lemon SMAC?
Curious to see how she breeds.

I'm tossing the idea around to hit her up with something just threw a few into flower, but I only have pollen from an unproven male.


----------



## LGND (Apr 16, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smack with female sugar cone pollen for some reason after a week I’m finally moving her a foot closer to the light I just feel like these seeds should look bigger and that maybe I messed up can anybody chime in
> View attachment 4880059
> and she was suffering hard from a mag deficiency before flip I need help getting to the finish line


I find that female pollen is not as viable as male pollen so you need to apply more than normal. I had something similar happen to me where I applied reversed Lambsbread pollen to MAC1 and GG4 and none took but the buds acted as if it was pollinated (swelling calyx and pistils turning brown early). If you have any seeds poking out then just wait it out and you will be fine but if no seeds are showing maybe poke around in a lower bud to see if anything is developing.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> How do you like the Super Lemon SMAC?
> Curious to see how she breeds.
> 
> I'm tossing the idea around to hit her up with something just threw a few into flower, but I only have pollen from an unproven male.


She was amazing for a person like me who thought cookies was everything I was surprised she became one of my new favorites. And shoot it’s worth a shot eventually you’ll come across better males and just breed those traits out if it turns out bad


----------



## Budderton (Apr 16, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> She was amazing for a person like me who thought cookies was everything I was surprised she became one of my new favorites. And shoot it’s worth a shot eventually you’ll come across better males and just breed those traits out if it turns out bad





Bakersfield said:


> How do you like the Super Lemon SMAC?
> Curious to see how she breeds.
> 
> I'm tossing the idea around to hit her up with something just threw a few into flower, but I only have pollen from an unproven male.


The only way to prove your male is to breed it and then grow out it's progeny. This could be the test. You should go for it. Happy chucking!


----------



## quiescent (Apr 16, 2021)

redeye517 said:


> the ecsd regs ?


no, the clone on strainly


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Topanga lemon x ssh this one is at day 43


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 16, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> When fantastic plants are being grown from $40 - $60 a pack seeds - examples like 3Thirteen, EsoSeeds, Useful, and Hazeman to name a few - triple digit $$$ seed packs seem like such a waste of $$, but to each their own.


Them brisco County girls are damn fine as well!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Them brisco County girls are damn fine as well!!!


The weed ain't bad either.


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 16, 2021)

Prixon Cider (GG4s1 x Cider Kush)



Dixon Cider (CandyMan x Cider Kush)


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon x ssh this one is at day 43 View attachment 4880730


She looks real lemony how much longer till harvest ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> She looks real lemony how much longer till harvest ?


She’s in a tent with a bunch of Williams wonder x cocomero that look like 8-9 weekers but I’m pretty sure im taking her 11 at least


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> She’s in a tent with a bunch of Williams wonder x cocomero that look like 8-9 weekers but I’m pretty sure she’s I’m taking her 11 at least


What kind of yield do you expect from her ?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> What kind of yield do you expect from her ?


These are just little testers from seed. Probably a zip-1.25 per plant with ten in a 2x4.


----------



## redeye517 (Apr 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> no, the clone on strainly


how do you think the seeds line would be from shoreline ..been looking for a good cut . i grew out the cali connection version years ago it was alright did herm on me a little later in flower . i hindsight it could've been ran a little longer but that shit was like smoking xanax i'd forget shit lose track of time . . i grabbed up the jaws sour ogee which is a f2 of 818 from cali connection hopefully it's selected to the sour side even though i love some sfv


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 5 topanga x ssh ladies, one accidental seed and a few others flipped.View attachment 4864250
> 
> tl x ssh #6 thickest stem and most vigor going into the tent. Cool leaves on her
> View attachment 4864251View attachment 4864252
> ...


Topanga lemon 6 x Cali king self reversal 23f. The Cali king female is a nice gassy representation of OG but she threw nuts on lowers from clone. Zero banana on tops and mids at least?


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 19, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> 5 topanga x ssh ladies, one accidental seed and a few others flipped.View attachment 4864250
> 
> tl x ssh #6 thickest stem and most vigor going into the tent. Cool leaves on her
> View attachment 4864251View attachment 4864252
> ...


Few different topanga lemon 7 x ssh 23f. First one smelling really lemon pledgy with a nice thick structure


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Few different topanga lemon 7 x ssh 23f. First one smelling really lemon pledgy with a nice thick structure View attachment 4882749View attachment 4882750


Took cuts today and had to cull one tl x ssh for harmin. Found one nut down low on another plant so I stripped them good and will be keeping an eye on that lady. The hermy plant had way smaller bud development vs the other females.


----------



## OVH (Apr 20, 2021)

We’re at close to 11 weeks here on the Choc. Thai landrace X (Gelato 41 x Dosidos). Not my first cross, but one that turned out rather good. 12/12 From seed, untopped and most leaves left intact. One Girl smells somewhat of hot chocolate with ginger. Wish I would of kept the male, but got plenty seeds to sort through.


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 21, 2021)

genuity said:


> Anybody use this stuff?
> View attachment 4874568
> Going to test it out on these (Runtz x DCP)
> View attachment 4874569
> How old are these in the picture I’m are a week an a half now


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2021)

Around 2 weeks.. @Lilwatt 

This is them a few days ago..

Look good,liking the new food... I think I'm going to top most of them.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Apr 21, 2021)

This is my orange shade at F33 or so, seeded by an orange shade male.
Orange Shade = (the chronic × white rhino OG) × orange creamsicle

I'll probably post again harvest day.


----------



## Lilwatt (Apr 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Around 2 weeks.. @Lilwatt
> 
> This is them a few days ago..
> View attachment 4884534
> Look good,liking the new food... I think I'm going to top most of them.


 that’s good to know mine are getting there what kinda light you running them under


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2021)

Lilwatt said:


> that’s good to know mine are getting there what kinda light you running them under


315 lec lights & hlg 100 v2's


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2021)

Hooch ! ..... Red Wine in a wood barrel 
Couple more days .


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hooch ! ..... Red Wine in a wood barrel View attachment 4884832View attachment 4884833View attachment 4884832View attachment 4884833View attachment 4884834View attachment 4884835
> Couple more days .


Spectacular 

The first time I put nugs of this out,people was dead set,that I sprayed my plants with wine..
That smell reminded me of prison Hooch to the T..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2021)

There’s no wine being sprayed, it the same smell as last time I grew them. It’s definitely top shelf, I think theses will compare to the Animal Mints I just grew . Which brought back old school numbers. 

These beans are probably like rocking horse shit ? Or you got any hiding? 
If you do you should f2 n start working the line.


Gen’s wine’o signature line 


They getting chopped on the weekend, when they dry up , I post a couple more .


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Around 2 weeks.. @Lilwatt
> 
> This is them a few days ago..
> View attachment 4884534
> Look good,liking the new food... I think I'm going to top most of them.


Good to see you still active and doing your thing Genuity! Your Fireball was a main stay in my garden for years until I took a break from growing.


----------



## genuity (Apr 22, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Good to see you still active and doing your thing Genuity! Your Fireball was a main stay in my garden for years until I took a break from growing.


Thanks for the kind words,that fireballs was a true gem.. nice to hear she treated you good for them yrs.


----------



## Sqwee (Apr 22, 2021)

genuity said:


> Thanks for the kind words,that fireballs was a true gem.. nice to hear she treated you good for them yrs.


Yea it was, one of my favorite plants I've grown. I gifted cuts of it out before I took everything down, I'm hoping I can find it again but I'll be kind of shocked if I do.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 22, 2021)

Finally Day 50 and we have pistils turning orange hopefully she can finish in less than 30 days


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2021)

Slymer s1 full of (sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch)

Some very nice plants out of them s1's


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 23, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4885702
> Slymer s1 full of (sundae driver x Dulce cherry punch)
> 
> Some very nice plants out of them s1's


How’s she smelling? Small yields?


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How’s she smelling? Small yields?


Pine & lime on this one..


This one has a more dry lime powder mix smell..

Got a purple 9ne that smells like the left over limes in a taco box..
Meaty & funky with a splash of sucked on limes..


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2021)

genuity said:


> Pine & lime on this one..
> 
> View attachment 4885772
> This one has a more dry lime powder mix smell..


Hey, amigo ....what's the link to your sales site?

EDIT - if that's against RIU rules to post, perhaps you can PM - thanks.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo ....what's the link to your sales site?
> 
> EDIT - if that's against RIU rules to post, perhaps you can PM - thanks.


Chuckersgear

But it's been under construction for a min,I forgot I had the site...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2021)

genuity said:


> Chuckersgear
> 
> But it's been under construction for a min,I forgot I had the site...


OK, I'll just ask you here then: Do you still sell/work with GMO x Swayze? I used some pollen to hit a couple other GMO crosses, and also got more f2s from lower branches than I expected.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> OK, I'll just ask you here then: Do you still sell/work with GMO x Swayze? I used some pollen to hit a couple other GMO crosses, and also got more f2s from lower branches than I expected.


Na,do your thing with it..
I do kind of wish I would have not got a cookie/hype cut kick & just ran a bunch of that cross.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 23, 2021)

genuity said:


> Na,do your thing with it..
> I do kind of wish I would have not got a cookie/hype cut kick & just ran a bunch of that cross.


I'm happy to send you a bunch - send a PM.


----------



## genuity (Apr 23, 2021)

Slymer s1


Octane mint sorbert


----------



## mudballs (Apr 24, 2021)

The black hue look has never been attractive to me but you know what, those black leaves on genuitys pics are growing on me. Got damn this dude can grow


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2021)

501 St OG x Gorilla Bubble


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> 501 St OG x Gorilla Bubble
> View attachment 4886537View attachment 4886538


Wow, bet that’s going to be killer!


----------



## Budderton (Apr 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> 501 St OG x Gorilla Bubble
> View attachment 4886537View attachment 4886538


Very nice! May I ask, is this from a seedling or a cut?


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Apr 25, 2021)

Key Lime Kush (Katsu)
x
(Wedding Cake x Temple Kush) - (Ethos)

Dubbed Key Lime Cake

Fat leaves and fat stems on everything I've germed, no sex showing yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Very nice! May I ask, is this from a seedling or a cut?


This is from a seedling.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Super lemon haze franco cut all knocked up from the highlander cut. This cross I'm excited to run. View attachment 4640591


interested in how these turned out


----------



## mudballs (Apr 27, 2021)

Manly man doing manly stuff


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> interested in how these turned out


They've been grown out by a few folks on different forums. Big buds with citrus terps, so far not strong lemon but a good sativa/hybrid style buzz. 

I got a couple that just popped up above the soil. Ill update when they're bigger.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2021)

White Tang Haze x Blissful Wizard

I was expecting something a bit more Hazey in phenotype from this cross, but they turned out fine in their own way.


----------



## higher self (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks amazing @Bakersfield ! I popped a few chucks 

Columbian Punto Rojo x Durban Punch (Durban Poison x Ceskei)
Prayer Pupil x Jelly Breath 
Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) x Double Jamaican


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 29, 2021)

Cherry dosido x (wedding cake x sugar cone) coming soon thanks to a light leak


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2021)

Slymer s1  (sundae driver x DCP f2)

Can not wait to smell the mixture of terps this puts out..


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 29, 2021)

WATZ POPPIN RiU...fell off but im slowly making a comeback. I got me some (dawgs cookies) cooking up RN. Week3 her aroma is all gas no breaks. She’s a stinker for sure.


----------



## C-theGrower (Apr 29, 2021)

genuity said:


> Slymer s1  (sundae driver x DCP f2)
> View attachment 4890412
> Can not wait to smell the mixture of terps this puts out..


Nice. I see you still making em killer genetics. Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2021)

C-theGrower said:


> View attachment 4890702View attachment 4890702View attachment 4890705
> WATZ POPPIN RiU...fell off but im slowly making a comeback. I got me some (dawgs cookies) cooking up RN. Week3 her aroma is all gas no breaks. She’s a stinker for sure.


Looking good,keep that head up..


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> How’s she smelling? Small yields?


Now that they are dry...

6 plants,all very different phenos, 3 gal pots,5 weeks veg..
56-62 days of 12/12(purple one could have went longer)
18 +/- zips

Smaller nugs,but lots of them..


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 30, 2021)

looks amazing Gen!


----------



## Buck5050 (Apr 30, 2021)

Meltdown ( Chernobyl (slymer cut) x Honeybee) by the @BobBitchen


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2021)

genuity said:


> Now that they are dry...
> View attachment 4890941
> 6 plants,all very different phenos, 3 gal pots,5 weeks veg..
> 56-62 days of 12/12(purple one could have went longer)
> ...


How was stability on the s1s? Looks really nice. Lotta mixed feelings on subcool in the community but his gear was the first American breeder I messed with and I remember getting bags of cheesequake like a decade ago that was just the most fire. His qleaner was good but bred into something pretty epic with the rp og #18


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> How was stability on the s1s? Looks really nice. Lotta mixed feelings on subcool in the community but his gear was the first American breeder I messed with and I remember getting bags of cheesequake like a decade ago that was just the most fire. His qleaner was good but bred into something pretty epic with the rp og #18


Very good,no balls or nanners..
The first tga I smoked on was space bomb

Wow,then I ran plushberry & that turned out beautifully..


----------



## Budderton (May 1, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> How was stability on the s1s? Looks really nice. Lotta mixed feelings on subcool in the community but his gear was the first American breeder I messed with and I remember getting bags of cheesequake like a decade ago that was just the most fire. His qleaner was good but bred into something pretty epic with the rp og #18


 His gear was/is hit or miss imo but I think subcool inspired a lot of growers to make their own beans. I know he did for me. I never felt I could do the herb justice without running huge tester population's until I saw TGA in high times making Agent Orange with a group of like 9 plants back in the nineties.
He showed me that I could get decent results with limited population's and I've been happily chucking along ever since. I appreciate him for that. Rest in Power.


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

Budderton said:


> His gear was/is hit or miss imo but I think subcool inspired a lot of growers to make their own beans. I know he did for me. I never felt I could do the herb justice without running huge tester population's until I saw TGA in high times making Agent Orange with a group of like 9 plants back in the nineties.
> He showed me that I could get decent results with limited population's and I've been happily chucking along ever since. I appreciate him for that. Rest in Power.


Monty was a good man, definitely inspired me as well!


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2021)

Punto Rojo x Durban Punch 3 of 4 came up. Super hyped about this chuck, all landrace sativas if you count the Durban Poison. Want at least 1 female if not I'll use the males in a Double Jamaican cross to add 2 more landrace sativas to the genetics. But hopefully the Durban Punch cuts down the flowering time on the Punto Rojo, I remember it going at least 14 wks.

Chucks I want to make next

Runtz S1 x Shave Ice (Sunset Sherbet x (OGKB x fpog))
Irene S1 x Santa's Side Bitch (Irene x 79 Xmas bud)


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> Punto Rojo x Durban Punch 3 of 4 came up. Super hyped about this chuck, all landrace sativas if you count the Durban Poison. Want at least 1 female if not I'll use the males in a Double Jamaican cross to add 2 more landrace sativas to the genetics. But hopefully the Durban Punch cuts down the flowering time on the Punto Rojo, I remember it going at least 14 wks.
> 
> Chucks I want to make next
> 
> ...


That Runtz s1 x shave ice 

I can see & smell & damn close to tastes the nugs that will come out of that cross..


----------



## higher self (May 2, 2021)

genuity said:


> That Runtz s1 x shave ice
> View attachment 4892783
> I can see & smell & damn close to tastes the nugs that will come out of that cross..


Never went beyond cookies yet so you would know more than I about the possibilities. Just figured it'd make for a nice cross, lil throwback Rado pack with the new new. I gotta pop a few more Shave Ice to be sure I can make it happen


----------



## mudballs (May 3, 2021)

So umm...lol...i pulled a male from a spot and tossed it in a small pot thinking id get to it later. Well, some wind gusts had different plans. I stake everything, and this is what happens when you diverge from your s.o.p.
Lots of success pics floating around, figured id share a failure pic. I believe if you cant laugh at yourself or admit your failings, you wont grow as a human.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some Sour Diesel crosses that I'd like to pollinate with a male that I found in a pack of
> White x Chem D fems.
> I'm curious to see what he brings to the table.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a recipe for disaster. You're using a male you found in a fem seed pack? Doesn't exactly scream stability.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> That sounds like a recipe for disaster. You're using a male you found in a fem seed pack? Doesn't exactly scream stability.


I have heard tales of a male from a pack of fems that would produce female only seeds.

The mythos surrounding such a find seems compelling enough for me to try him out.

Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Observe & Report (May 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have heard tales of a male from a pack of fems that would produce female only seeds.
> 
> The mythos surrounding such a find seems compelling enough for me to try him out.


Send a sample in to be genetically sex tested and find out if it is actually male or a female only expressing stamenate flowers. Bonus points if you get it genotyped and find out if it is related to the other beans in the pack or not but that costs a lot more.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have heard tales of a male from a pack of fems that would produce female only seeds.
> 
> The mythos surrounding such a find seems compelling enough for me to try him out.
> 
> Nothing ventured nothing gained.


Neat!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2021)

Trimmed a few chucks today.

I made this cross of
Goblins Gold x Heavenly Hashplant back in 16.


This is Big Bad Wolf x Blissful Wizard from 19


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2021)

One of my latest chucks, actually an accident.
I had a Mac Stomper male throw some pollen last summer after I had left him in the dark for a couple of days.
It caused him to autoflower.
This is the fake Triangle Kush sold on Strainly through Sunshinestateseedco x Mac Stomper.

Very heavy lemon Jack terps transfered over from the MS and the frost is on point for both parents were frosty.
Surprisingly only a small percentage of Mac Stompers inherited that Grape Stomper grape in the pack I grew
Most were very lemony.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2021)

Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2021)

White Tang Haze x Blissful Wizard


----------



## Dopesmoka (May 6, 2021)

Wedding cake x sugar cone day 64


----------



## Buck5050 (May 6, 2021)

Blissful Wizard male be putting in work. Making things look fantastic @Bakersfield


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2021)

Monster in a 3 gallon bag!


----------



## mudballs (May 6, 2021)

Still new at the whole breeding and pheno hunting thing. Nice sativa dominant male im keeping pollen from. It had thousands of nanners but they're falling off before they open...is that user error? Any tips?


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Still new at the whole breeding and pheno hunting thing. Nice sativa dominant male im keeping pollen from. It had thousands of nanners but they're falling off before they open...is that user error? Any tips?


Could be anything..
Put some paper under it,to catch the fallen pods...
Let them dry,bust them open & collect pollen.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Blissful Wizard male be putting in work. Making things look fantastic @Bakersfield


Thank you.
These are crosses I made a couple of years ago.
I would like to grow another batch and do an f2 seed increase.


----------



## Shua1991 (May 6, 2021)

I pollinated some cuvee f2's to make f3's recently and made some (Plushberry x Cuvee f2) seeds which are almost ready to harvest, about 2 weeks to go. The male is a red/purple pheno with cherry chocolate terps. I have a few versions of this pheno in female form making seeds too.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you.
> These are crosses I made a couple of years ago.
> I would like to grow another batch and do an f2 seed increase.


Your beans are definitely on my short list to Crack. As always super impressed w your blissful wizard. You got a winner imho.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> I pollinated some cuvee f2's to make f3's recently and made some (Plushberry x Cuvee f2) seeds which are almost ready to harvest, about 2 weeks to go. The male is a red/purple pheno with cherry chocolate terps. I have a few versions of this pheno in female form making seeds too.
> View attachment 4896113


Looks like some dank northern lights I scored circa 2004. Lol. Awesome.


----------



## mudballs (May 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> Could be anything..
> Put some paper under it,to catch the fallen pods...
> Let them dry,bust them open & collect pollen.


Oh i can bust them open? Didnt know that. Thought pollen wouldnt be mature until they opened on their own. Gotta let dry tho okay thnx genuity


----------



## JewelRunner (May 10, 2021)

Topanga lemon x ssh the 4 females I’ve ran have pretty low stretch. I’m digging the sandy trichomes they produce. This one smells like lime candy so far


I have this male I thought was a female for awhile. He’s too big so I’m chopping him but I did clone him. Pretty narrow leafed and only throws 5 blades, I would assume there’s a little more haze influence to this guy vs what I’ve seen from the females


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2021)

Finally getting to grow some Honeybee (ala Meltdown).

Slymer and Meltdown moms under Kessil 350s.

April 25:


Cats loved these - note the chewing damage.

May 8



Time to take some cuttings and pop them in the cloner!

@Shua1991 - none of my Cuvee popped  Yours look amazing!!!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## JewelRunner (May 14, 2021)

Topanga lemon x Cali king herm. All the frost from the tl but smells earthy gassy and sweet. Buds could be denser, otherwise looks super nice. Im curious to see how the Cali king resin male blends with the topanga lemon


----------



## mudballs (May 15, 2021)

F1 run, found one so far...fed up with youtube censorship, trying vimeo


----------



## colocowboy (May 15, 2021)

mudballs said:


> F1 run, found one so far...fed up with youtube censorship, trying vimeo


So are you going for a hazy indica that flowers fast?


----------



## mudballs (May 15, 2021)

@colocowboy backstory is i had pollinated the amnesia auto just so i could stop buying seeds...popped a few F1's during winter, nothing special..they flowered and one was indica dominant that literally smelled like honey. Didnt smell like what we consider the typical pot plant stank. I was like omg i want this...beautiful blonde hash type plant. So i know these F1's have that and im looking to see if it was a one off or if more are in these genetics.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 15, 2021)

Hey all. Been out of pocket for a while. Just heads down growing and working. Great stuff from all you heads in here lately. This here is super sour scout male. Cackleberry x Eagle Scout. Strong branching. Vertical grower. Really awesome nodes. I have a matching female that will get some of this. The F2 of these should unlock some amazing stuff.


----------



## Southside112 (May 15, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4901507
> 
> Hey all. Been out of pocket for a while. Just heads down growing and working. Great stuff from all you heads in here lately. This here is super sour scout male. Cackleberry x Eagle Scout. Strong branching. Vertical grower. Really awesome nodes. I have a matching female that will get some of this. The F2 of these should unlock some amazing stuff.


Welcome back my friend. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## colocowboy (May 15, 2021)

mudballs said:


> @colocowboy backstory is i had pollinated the amnesia auto just so i could stop buying seeds...popped a few F1's during winter, nothing special..they flowered and one was indica dominant that literally smelled like honey. Didnt smell like what we consider the typical pot plant stank. I was like omg i want this...beautiful blonde hash type plant. So i know these F1's have that and im looking to see if it was a one off or if more are in these genetics.


Just taking a ride! I love it!


----------



## raggyb (May 15, 2021)

looks like a pollination success this time. Pollinated vs. not
the only trouble will be picking which chuck to run with first.


----------



## Dopesmoka (May 15, 2021)

Wedding cake x sugar cone

She ended up being a perfect blend of both of them Becuase of a light leak I ended up getting about 20 s1 seeds this should be fun
The smell is creamy with hints of berry and a smooth cookie after taste I’m impressed


----------



## blueberryrose (May 16, 2021)

I will probably never need to buy seeds again 

I hope in the coming years I can test some of these out and show you any potential spectacular results back here!

BR


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2021)

I feel you!


----------



## SCJedi (May 16, 2021)

genuity said:


> No intentions, but now that you say it & I look back at it..
> It could be viewed as that.
> 
> The first time I grew (grape stomper og) I did not like it,but m4k loved it..


So many moons ago M4K gave me a pack of Grape Stomper x Joseph OG. I saved it for many years and when I went to pop them a slug ate all but one. After kicking it around the yard for a year I have a pretty study GSOG male. 

FFWD to a recent trade where someone saw this male on my list of cultivars. We made a trade and in the package I received he threw in two phenos of GGG's Divine Image, which is Grape Stomper OG x Grape Stomper OG, a Grape cut and a Gas cut, along with a suggestion to BX it with my male. 

I'm kicking the idea around but have only used it to dust a few other fad weed strains like ICC and WC. 

Does anyone think there might be interest in a straight up Grape Stomper OG BX?


----------



## higher self (May 16, 2021)

Im going to have a lil Grape Stomper project going myself. I wanted to get in on the Macstomper hype but I think I actually found something better.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> So many moons ago M4K gave me a pack of Grape Stomper x Joseph OG. I saved it for many years and when I went to pop them a slug ate all but one. After kicking it around the yard for a year I have a pretty study GSOG male.
> 
> FFWD to a recent trade where someone saw this male on my list of cultivars. We made a trade and in the package I received he threw in two phenos of GGG's Divine Image, which is Grape Stomper OG x Grape Stomper OG, a Grape cut and a Gas cut, along with a suggestion to BX it with my male.
> 
> ...


Yup,GSOG will always have interest for sure...
I myself did not like GSOG till it got into that bx realm.


----------



## SCJedi (May 16, 2021)

genuity said:


> Yup,GSOG will always have interest for sure...
> I myself did not like GSOG till it got into that bx realm.


Do you recall what you didn't like about it and what you liked more about the BX?


----------



## Omkarananda (May 17, 2021)

Put some males outside to watch and see if they look ok and maybe chuck with. Just in one gal pots, sitting outside not getting fed or anything. This one has some frost and even some faint terps so if I can, I’ll chuck it to some females inside. It’s bright moments x sour grapes


----------



## higher self (May 17, 2021)

After my failure to reverse Tropic Heat plant, I'm setting up a 2x2 tent just to flower out males & reversals. Got extra clones & lights so why not, seems easier having the pollen ahead of time verses having the male plants in with flowering females. Might just end up with a pollen collection along with my seed collection lol


----------



## mudballs (May 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> After my failure to reverse Tropic Heat plant, I'm setting up a 2x2 tent just to flower out males & reversals. Got extra clones & lights so why not, seems easier having the pollen ahead of time verses having the male plants in with flowering females. Might just end up with a pollen collection along with my seed collection lol


Its a high all by itself man


----------



## higher self (May 17, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Its a high all by itself man


100% I probably wouldn't even smoke/vape if it weren't for the gardening process to be honest, been addicted to growing all this time.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 17, 2021)

genuity said:


> Yup,GSOG will always have interest for sure...
> I myself did not like GSOG till it got into that bx realm.


@SCJedi i agree with Genuity. There will always be some people interested in the genetics, but GGG has fallen off a lot. These days it seems like grape pie, grape gas, etc have taken over the desire for grape terps. You are talking about a year worth of selections if you are lucky just to get the proper bx of one pheno you possess(I’m thinking small scale, someone who can hold at least 40 phenos indefinitely). You would probably be better off going the f2 route and hitting your male to the females you acquired and calling it a day while grape is still popular.


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Do you recall what you didn't like about it and what you liked more about the BX?


Mostly education & experience on my part..
I had no reasons behind buying GSOG,other than looking for grape.
But after growing it,which took me to testing for them,to growing out cuts of most of the GSOG bx & such... thats when I found some really nice fresh grape jam type smells & flavors.

The high on the regular GSOG was very bland/dull.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2021)

Nothing but complements & praise for the 
HoocH 




Red wine & Cream is how this round finished.


----------



## SCJedi (May 17, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> @SCJedi i agree with Genuity. There will always be some people interested in the genetics, but GGG has fallen off a lot. These days it seems like grape pie, grape gas, etc have taken over the desire for grape terps. You are talking about a year worth of selections if you are lucky just to get the proper bx of one pheno you possess(I’m thinking small scale, someone who can hold at least 40 phenos indefinitely). You would probably be better off going the f2 route and hitting your male to the females you acquired and calling it a day while grape is still popular.


Ha, thank you for the feedback! I can handle a pretty large number of phenos. I'm also NOT looking specifically for grape but if that is what happens, so be it. I hit my Colombian x GDP with the Grape Stomper OG male and got very strong artificial grape reports from three testers so far. I think the comment that came through today was " it’s crazy lol really like you dipped your fingers in some grape children’s Tylenol or something."



genuity said:


> Mostly education & experience on my part..
> I had no reasons behind buying GSOG,other than looking for grape.
> But after growing it,which took me to testing for them,to growing out cuts of most of the GSOG bx & such... thats when I found some really nice fresh grape jam type smells & flavors.
> 
> The high on the regular GSOG was very bland/dull.


Okie dokie, I guess I am glad they were a gift! I'm not holding out high hopes for these two phenos of Divine Image but if he kept them he kept them for a reason. I know a lot about my male after kicking his ass for a year and flowering him out a couple of times now . I am still learning more and more as tester reports come back through. This may really turn out best as an outcross & backcross than a backcross to something indirectly related like Divine Image.

I appreciate your replies and feedback!


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2021)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nothing but complements & praise for the
> HoocH
> 
> 
> ...


Delicious sounding...

Marijuana plant


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2021)

genuity said:


> Na,do your thing with it..
> I do kind of wish I would have not got a cookie/hype cut kick & just ran a bunch of that cross.


Thanks. Full 10 packs of those will be freebies to help celebrate legal weed in Va on July 1. Being legal and all, I should probably give that weed smoking a try.


----------



## CavanalCannabis (May 18, 2021)

Here’s my first attempt at pollen collecting and chucking. Of 5 seeds grown of Hunza Valley 91 (Skelly “Puck” HP x Chemdog91 bx3) from Lucky Dog, I had 1 really outstanding smelly male that I had to keep and breed with.


Of 4 seeds popped of Booty from Bhodi (Pirate Sweat (Vintage Black Afghani x 88g13hp) x 88g13hp) all 4 were male. 


Have 1 really great strong smelling Booty that is densely stacked with male flower clusters that had zero stretch. I’m assuming that’d be a hp leaner. It seems slower to mature and release pollen than the others. Excited to play with this pollen.


The other 3 are all pretty tall but good structure. Might be some of the most vigorously growing/rooting lines I’ve grown yet. Assuming they’re showing pretty strong heirloom afghani characteristics vs hp; thoughts? I think the pollen from these are worth hanging on to anyways. 

I’ve been periodically collecting the pollen in jars with a big desiccant pack. Gonna give them another handful of days or so and see how much it looks like they have left before chop and proper storage. I have rooted cuts of all too, just in case. 



I happened to have a spare nice White Russian, plus a very frosty and tasty pheno of Lemongrass (Lemon Kush x Gelato) laying around so I figured I’d throw them into the room for a real party. I put them basically underneath the Hunza, but they may have a few seeds from the others too, who knows. Win win in my book. 



I intend to do some more specific projects with this pollen and I’m excited to see how the female Hunzas turn out. They look gorgeous and one girl #5 is really starting to smell strong, like burning grapefruit, onions, and rubber from a tennis ball.. So that has my attention. 


The best female HV91 will get some of the male’s goods and then I’ll have what, an inbred line? No lie, I think I’m more excited for these seeds than those in my most recent seed purchase that is full of goodies; just something about making them yourself and seeing what comes out. Can’t wait!


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. Full 10 packs of those will be freebies to help celebrate legal weed in Va on July 1. Being legal and all, I should probably give that weed smoking a try.


Congratulations to VA & definitely start with a joint(being a new smoker and all)
Lol


----------



## Shua1991 (May 19, 2021)

about 130 seeds remaining from Plushberry x Cuvée just harvested, sticking them in a bag with desiccant for a few weeks, by mid july I'll be flowering these legally here in New York in my own damn yard.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> View attachment 4904819about 130 seeds remaining from Plushberry x Cuvée just harvested, sticking them in a bag with dissecant for a few weeks, by mid july I'll be flowering these legally here in New York in my own damn yard.


Beauties.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 20, 2021)

Hope to find some nice fruit terps in here one day
(Seedsman WhiteWidow X Bodhi Banana Spliff)

The seeds are a bit on the smaller side, like the seed the mother (Seedsman WhiteWidow) came from.

cheers 

BR


----------



## higher self (May 20, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Hope to find some nice fruit terps in here one day
> (Seedsman WhiteWidow X Bodhi Banana Spliff)
> View attachment 4905053
> The seeds are a bit on the smaller side, like the seed the mother (Seedsman WhiteWidow) came from.
> ...


How is that White Widow from Seedsman I have a few freebie fem seeds & I've never ran WW before. Been popping random freebies like Barney's Blue Cheese


----------



## blueberryrose (May 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> How is that White Widow from Seedsman I have a few freebie fem seeds & I've never ran WW before. Been popping random freebies like Barney's Blue Cheese


It's quite nice actually. Smell is fruity, or like some kind of carnival candy and a bit gassy as well. Very resinous. I'd say its very close to White Widow I grew 10 years ago that came from Dutch Passion. I like it.


----------



## higher self (May 20, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> It's quite nice actually. Smell is fruity, or like some kind of carnival candy and a bit gassy as well. Very resinous. I'd say its very close to White Widow I grew 10 years ago that came from Dutch Passion. I like it.


 Cool thanks, I like the sound of that! I'll run them one day, trying out some of the old strains. Got a NL x G13 about to get the flip


----------



## blueberryrose (May 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> >Got a NL x G13 about to get the flip


ohhh you'll have to share pics of those please


----------



## higher self (May 20, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> ohhh you'll have to share pics of those please


For sure & its actually a few days in flower. I'll get some pics up for my grow journal after the stretch


----------



## higher self (May 21, 2021)

Punto Rojo x Durban Punch 

Fairly uniform plants save for the one with the weird early leaf growth. The one on left smells like a woody African strain, from the Ceskei. Middle plant not getting much from & the right smells a bit like the Rojo. It smells just as good as a sherbert cross I have going.

Also found out this bagseed plant of Berry Blossom cbd was a male. Lil disappointed bc I liked the buds but I might use the male on Cherry Wine F2, flowering it out now.


----------



## genuity (May 21, 2021)

Sundae driver #10 x DCP f2

Big ass pot,filled with super coco Loco & other goodies..
About to top dress her,lay down a cover crop/with hay & worms.
Get this pot ready for the long haul. The plant is temporary,the soil is forever. 
Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2021)

Runtz x DCP f2 

23 days of 12/12..

The fit leaf is not bad at all,running it on some clones,that had purple leafs at this time of flower,now they are a healthy green(not that the purple was not healthy) but this green just feels better .


----------



## Budderton (May 23, 2021)

Making some building blocks.

La Affie S1 pollinated with Afghan Hash Plant 

Sherb Breath with AHP pollen


----------



## C-theGrower (May 25, 2021)

she almost ready.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2021)

Games,genetics & ganja

Thanks ganja brother, respect to the real ones out there.


----------



## Buck5050 (May 30, 2021)

Meltdown (Chernobyl x Honeybee)


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 1, 2021)

I gave up trying to pop any of my oldest seeds, they just will not pop and probably had recessive traits for inter-sex anyway, too old and not stored well. BUT I did find some of the earliest seeds from my second attempt to create a hybrid that were still viable. They were hidden in my wife's old jewelry box, so they never got stuck in our storage shed, which is what probably killed my oldest ones. These are ones I labeled P-Funk 95. What are they? I'm not exactly sure, LOL. I know the male came from Garberville in 1990, I found that seed in a $350 oz of sweet skunk bud, cone shaped light green, dense and stony. A friend of mine bought the bag from a local after I lost a QP to the Garberville cops and was charged with "over an ounce", $1,000 misdemeanor at the time. (We were looking for shrooms on the peninsula over the bridge)

I only got the one seed to pop and it was male so I saved a ton of pollen from it and made some different crosses. The P-funk was from when I crossed it with the first "OG" strain that I came across. It was just called OG 92 I picked it up as a clone (traded a purple indica from Santa cruz for it actually) and it had a great buzz but was finicky to grow, not a great producer. I worked those two strains together attempting to create a larger prodicing stable hybrid cross. By around 1998 though, it was not as whoop ass as it had been and I moved on to newer strains. These seeds were from the best run of these that I had, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

If memory serves, these should come out looking rather old school and fairly uniform, not the most dense buds in the world, but still somewhat chunky with TONS of crystals everywhere, including on the stems and even fan leaves. Taste should be on the sweet side, very perfume smelling but with a funk aftertaste. I'm probably not even going to hit these with any pollen, I've got a bunch more seeds left to pop and the germ rates were ok, about a third of them popped, so I'm just going to do a test run to make sure my memory of them stands up to the test of time. If they are as good as I remember, I'll pop some more seeds and go on a pheno hunt and then cross them with something new, maybe a chocolate diesel or something similar to bring out more of the funk. 

12 x10 gallon bags, pro-mix HP with extra perlite, just flipped them two days ago, now I'll see if they stretch too much, I don't remember them being super stretchy, someplace in the middle. I'd rather grow them up too big and have to fight to train them, than not veg them long enough. currently under a dusty trusty 1000hps I'll soon split that into two 600w HPS and then add a third about midway through. 

Just something fun to do while I help a bunch of locals grow my outdoor seeds, I'm not even going to do a grow of my own outdoors this year, too much work honestly. And mostly I popped these because people around here keep asking for Old School strains, not just once in a while either, but constantly. I guess some of us old timers are getting a bit tired of all the new fruity hype strains because I can't believe how often I'm asked if I won't go back to growing some older strains. IDK to be honest, I think some of it is just bad memory, but who knows, maybe there is something to be said about older genetics being worth going back to now and then. We shall see.


----------



## U79 (Jun 1, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> I pollinated some cuvee f2's to make f3's recently and made some (Plushberry x Cuvee f2) seeds which are almost ready to harvest, about 2 weeks to go. The male is a red/purple pheno with cherry chocolate terps. I have a few versions of this pheno in female form making seeds too.


Beautiful flower, and sounds like a great terpene profile! Like a cherry truffles praline.


----------



## LGND (Jun 2, 2021)

Everyones creations look amazing! Here's one that got away but will hopefully find her again in my second pheno hunt. I tried a lot of the "elites" out there and she was just as good if not better so keep chucking people! Click the image to zoom in for some of that trichome goodness.

*Artificial Tears (Lambsbread x GAS MAC)*


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2021)

18six50 said:


> I gave up trying to pop any of my oldest seeds, they just will not pop and probably had recessive traits for inter-sex anyway, too old and not stored well.


Don't give up on old seeds just because they won't pop through your traditional methods. If you have any mycology sterile tek skills you can kick start them with surface sterilization, extract the embryo, and put it into sterile culture. It's a lot easier than you think. 

If you smash one is there still white germ inside?


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2021)

Gello x floozy 

On the hunt again.


----------



## LGND (Jun 3, 2021)

genuity said:


> Gello x floozy
> View attachment 4915613
> On the hunt again.


Looking like you're off to a good start!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2021)

Where can I get sterile culture?
Is there a good recipe?


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jun 3, 2021)

Orange shade 5th test plant harvested after about 8 weeks of flower, and about 24 days of veg. Smells like orange starburst or orange salt water taffy, cure isnt done so not sure if the smell carries over to taste. Tested it still, buzz was uplifting but not particularly long lasting. I'm sticking with this line so far on the strength of the ones that taste like grapefruit and food(hashbrown) grease which has been half of the 4 females so far


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 4, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Where can I get sterile culture?
> Is there a good recipe?


Sterile technique itself is part or how people cultivate mushrooms. Since it's a technique (creating a completely sterile workspace) it can be done as simply and inexpensively as sitting a plastic tote on its side and working inside it, and as complex and expensive as having a full scale clean room with air scrubbers and a HEPA flow hood. 

My suggestion might be to search for a few YouTube videos and what some of what the myco people do. There are also myco forums where people create what is referred to as a glove box or a s.a.b., or still air box.

The general idea is to surface sterilize your plant part (explant) or seed and once it is sterile work with it inside of that sterile workspace described above. The purpose of sterility is to remove contamination from opportunitistic fungi and bacteria. (Unless that is your goal)

The media protocol, or "recipe" basically varies from strain to strain but most general ones include:

Distilled water
Agar (gelling agent)
Sucrose (carbon source)
MS media (micro/macro plant nutrients)
And some kind of hormone depending on what you want to tell the explanat to do, shoot or root.

Here is my lemon custard cut in a sterile culture test tube.


----------



## genuity (Jun 4, 2021)

Dulce Runtz

Smells like a yellow fruit roll-up,all 6 of these smell of fruit roll ups.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 4, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Don't give up on old seeds just because they won't pop through your traditional methods. If you have any mycology sterile tek skills you can kick start them with surface sterilization, extract the embryo, and put it into sterile culture. It's a lot easier than you think.
> 
> If you smash one is there still white germ inside?


There is still white germ inside. That's one tech that I haven't heard of yet, I'll look it up and see if I can find it. Thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 4, 2021)

This place has everything!

Santa Cruz Biotech


----------



## mudballs (Jun 4, 2021)

18six50 said:


> There is still white germ inside. That's one tech that I haven't heard of yet, I'll look it up and see if I can find it. Thanks.


Ive cracked seeds before between my fingers and thats worked but this SCJedi takes kitchen laboratory to a whole new level!


----------



## Shmozz (Jun 4, 2021)

First time intentionally making seeds! 

Zweet Inzanity S1s (ethos)

Her pollen hit a few others
Peach Crescendo and Grape Diamonds (ethos)
Gummiez (Compound)
Super Lemon Haze x MAC (capulator)
Jelly Gushers (In House)


----------



## mudballs (Jun 4, 2021)

Mohican said:


> This place has everything!
> 
> Santa Cruz Biotech


"_View our siRNAs, shRNA Plasmids and shRNA Lentiviral Particles as well as CRISPR/Cas9 Knockout and CRISPR Double Nickase plasmids._"
From that website...yo that just scares the living shit out of me...like a McDonalds drive thru for mad scientists.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 4, 2021)

Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't know how I feel right now,yrs of black/purple leafs at this point, to whats seems to be happy/healthy plants with these more balanced ingredients? 
Yield still looks to be on point.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 5, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4916813


What a good pic, it looks like a starry night. Cheers.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 7, 2021)

Got the two 600's replacing the 1000w. Damn these suckers stretched more than I remembered in the pre-flower but they are starting to flower super quick, so hopefully I won't have to install higher ceilings. LOL Old School genetics getting big FAST. Honestly forgot how quick these can grow when they really take off. No frost yet, but it's early. And that's a 5x10 right now, it expands to 6x12 and it will be full.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

The solo Morning Breath (OGKB x SSH) x Double Jamaican I have is a female! I actually started with like 20 doing a germ test & culled 19, saved the one that smelled the best as a seedling & luckily it was a female. Looks like the father 100% but smells like the mother plant. Thats kinda how I will select from my chucks in veg, if I don't get any smells from stem rubs its getting culled. I know some won't develop smells until flower but most my keepers have been the plants that give off scents in veg.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 9, 2021)

Topanga lemon x ssh #3 female


----------



## Catchin1 (Jun 9, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> @SCJedi i agree with Genuity. There will always be some people interested in the genetics, but GGG has fallen off a lot. These days it seems like grape pie, grape gas, etc have taken over the desire for grape terps. You are talking about a year worth of selections if you are lucky just to get the proper bx of one pheno you possess(I’m thinking small scale, someone who can hold at least 40 phenos indefinitely). You would probably be better off going the f2 route and hitting your male to the females you acquired and calling it a day while grape is still popular.


You would be better off just buying grape stomper from Omuerta Genetix who already has it to F5....grape skunk gas it what it tastes like...absolute fire from Luke...he also has highschool sweetheart at F5 and an ogkb at F4 IBL...and...my favorite...Thousand Oaks F5...an absolute crippler...you just have to look at his site as they have different names...you have to read the lineages.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 10, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) 18/25 so far germinated. Going through another 100 tonight.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 11, 2021)

ECSD ?


----------



## OVH (Jun 11, 2021)

Charlievoix Male starting to dump some pollen. He’s a stud for sure. About to make some F2’s to go through.


----------



## higher self (Jun 12, 2021)

26 days on my Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican. This one was something I didn't even want to run really bc the mother was meh. Popped 1 seed to see if & how the Double Jamaican would come through & this one is definitely DJ dom. Stem rub kinda smells like a flat sprite. The DJ does turn purple from start of flowering but these look like they will stay green


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 13, 2021)

Two of my favorite plants of the last couple years have been from riu chuckers. Dopehouse from @shorelineOG and fiona's crack from @Amos Otis. I've decided these 2 sound meet. 
FC:

DH is a little behind, so I hit some preflowers and I'll save a little pollen for in a week or two.

Also hit a gifted cake n chem that was ready.

This cut is proven. Gets huge, good flavor, great effects. Both of these should make for some fun hunts.


----------



## higher self (Jun 13, 2021)

My Punto Rojo x Durban Punch is showing early sex signs, all 3 female. Lol was hoping for a male to make f2's. The #3 is definitely the Rojo leaner, one of the best smelling plants out of many in the garden. Hard to describe but makes me think of some type of fruity pancake syrup at Ihop. The #2 smells like chocolate to me at times still figuring that one out. #1 is the sweet no fruit woody African leaner with bigger leaves & thicker stem.

About to get them cloned up & ready for the flip!

The Rojo is from Cannabiogen & I also have some Destroyer seeds from them. I think that would make a proper cross & get me more seeds to play with. Dont think the Double Jamaican would be a good fit


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 13, 2021)

Chernobyl x Honeybee
Chucked by @BobBitchen 


Meltdown #5



Meltdown #6


Meltdown #7


Meltdown #9


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Two of my favorite plants of the last couple years have been from riu chuckers. Dopehouse from @shorelineOG and fiona's crack from @Amos Otis. I've decided these 2 sound meet.
> FC:
> View attachment 4922290
> DH is a little behind, so I hit some preflowers and I'll save a little pollen for in a week or two.
> ...


Do you still have pics from your run of Fiona's Crack? She's about to make a return appearance.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 13, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Do you still have pics from your run of Fiona's Crack? She's about to make a return appearance.


Yes. 

I'll pm you a couple more.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 14, 2021)

Sour power og in the collection tent. Those old hood glass are good for something after all


----------



## raggyb (Jun 15, 2021)

Strawberry goji thrown on blueberry. We needed a basehit.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2021)

Dulce Runtz 

Cartoon filter.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2021)

genuity said:


> Dulce Runtz



Hey Man, I thought you'd enjoy this.

I just found a vial with about 100 seeds in it. I remember when I put them in there, I was living in Jacksonville Beach.

It was in 1976.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cannarado herm at chopp. I’m lazy I should’ve got the real camera out but it’s a pain in the ass to upload pics. View attachment 4812814View attachment 4812815View attachment 4812816


Got several hundred seeds out of this cut, accidentally. Spraying the plant I intended to seed didn’t seem to render the pollen non-viable. when I put that plant back in gen pop I made some “bonus” crosses. The mom is topanga lemon 7 x dubble sundae, driver leaning plant that Hermèd a little.


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Hey Man, I thought you'd enjoy this.
> 
> I just found a vial with about 100 seeds in it. I remember when I put them in there, I was living in Jacksonville Beach.
> 
> It was in 1976.


This sounds like a treasure chest of gems..


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 16, 2021)

genuity said:


> This sounds like a treasure chest of gems..


Well the cap says MBM, and I don't know what that means. I grew some plants in the back yard there, and I set up my first indoor garden too.

Of course the only seeds we ever had to grow were "some seeds from a really good bag."


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jun 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Well the cap says MBM, and I don't know what that means. I grew some plants in the back yard there, and I set up my first indoor garden too.
> 
> Of course the only seeds we ever had to grow were "some seeds from a really good bag."


i can relate to having good bag seed!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2021)

The rumors are true.


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 17, 2021)

Sup everyone. This thread is pretty inspiring. I ordered some irie genetics (arise and two arise crosses) for my main grow, but I also want to set up a sog using 24-32oz hempys. Anyone out there willing to help me get started?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Sup everyone. This thread is pretty inspiring. I ordered some irie genetics (arise and two arise crosses) for my main grow, but I also want to set up a sog using 24-32oz hempys. Anyone out there willing to help me get started?


I dig Irie Genetics.....always a good experience so far.


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Sup everyone. This thread is pretty inspiring. I ordered some irie genetics (arise and two arise crosses) for my main grow, but I also want to set up a sog using 24-32oz hempys. Anyone out there willing to help me get started?


I like hempy usually 2 gals but I'm going to do 1/2 gals going forward since I'm doing SOG as well. For now I would say grown them out & take clones to run instead of seed plants. Seed plant in that 32 oz will be root bound by then. I use a coco & peat mix then perlite on bottom. 

Also I want that Golden Goat BX from Arise!


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 17, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I dig Irie Genetics.....always a good experience so far.


Everyone seems to have good things to say. Rasta jeff is cool too. Tell me about that sour heisenstein.



higher self said:


> I like hempy usually 2 gals but I'm going to do 1/2 gals going forward since I'm doing SOG as well. For now I would say grown them out & take clones to run instead of seed plants. Seed plant in that 32 oz will be root bound by then. I use a coco & peat mix then perlite on bottom.
> 
> Also I want that Golden Goat BX from Arise!


1/2 gallon seems like a good size for sog. Good tip on running clones instead of seed plants, I will make sure to do that. Can use clones from my main grow since those are all the seeds I have. Some more variety would be nice though.

Golden goat bx was still available when I bought my seeds. I want Lemon Jeffrey!


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Everyone seems to have good things to say. Rasta jeff is cool too. Tell me about that sour heisenstein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ghetto but I'm going to use half gal milk jugs bc they are slender so I can pack um in. Never did it before but should work out ok. I feel you on the variety at least you're not a seed junky yet lol! I think Chitown seedbank has the BX but I just can't pull the trigger on them yet


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> Everyone seems to have good things to say. Rasta jeff is cool too. Tell me about that sour heisenstein.


It's GPS Wedding Dub x Hazeman's GG#4 x Sour Grapes. It is either

a tribute cross to a weed legend, mentor, and all around sweetheart of a guy, or 
* the second Brisco elbow cross - the first was Copper Tony

Place your bets.*


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> It's ghetto but I'm going to use half gal milk jugs bc they are slender so I can pack um in. Never did it before but should work out ok. I feel you on the variety at least you're not a seed junky yet lol! I think Chitown seedbank has the BX but I just can't pull the trigger on them yet


I was thinking of using yogurt containers


----------



## higher self (Jun 17, 2021)

ogxochi said:


> I was thinking of using yogurt containers


I think you will have to water often with that size especially if doing 100% perlite hempy


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2021)

3 of 68 have this look so far...


----------



## ogxochi (Jun 17, 2021)

higher self said:


> I think you will have to water often with that size especially if doing 100% perlite hempy


im talking the big tubs of yogurt but yea


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2021)

SPONCH


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2021)

SPONCH


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 17, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4925590
> SPONCH


SPONCH good


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2021)

Silica rain day @40mil/gal

Keep them healthy and green..


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 18, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Hey Man, I thought you'd enjoy this.
> 
> I just found a vial with about 100 seeds in it. I remember when I put them in there, I was living in Jacksonville Beach.
> 
> It was in 1976.


I'll just say out loud what eveyrone else is thinking. Pop those seeds asap!!

(you know you want to)

 

BR


----------



## raggyb (Jun 18, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4925590
> SPONCH


As in Frank SPONCHERELLO? Looks sticky. What is it?


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2021)

raggyb said:


> As in Frank SPONCHERELLO? Looks sticky. What is it?


That would be a good one..

But I was going with the Mexican cookie sponch..

But I like this meaning better..

*SPONCH is* the acronym for Sulphur, Phosphorus, Oxygen, Nitrogen, Carbon, and Hydrogen which account for the main elements which are found in every single living organism in the universe (as we know of yet – insert ALIEN).Jun 1, 2018


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2021)

genuity said:


> That would be a good one..
> 
> But I was going with the Mexican cookie sponch..
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 18, 2021)

Gary Payton feminized male flowers about to hit the dehydrator, then get sifted. This is the second run of feminized males with STS and the first run the pollen was sterile. Hoping it was a fluke and tried it again. It doesn't produce much pollen and it seems to be a common trend that feminized males that don't produce very much pollen tend to not be very viable if at all, at least with my methods.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 18, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Chernobyl x Honeybee
> Chucked by @BobBitchen
> 
> 
> ...


7 looks like bloodwreck/Chernobyl mixed with my favorite Plushberry pheno, the fat pheno. #9 is black cherry soda dom, looks just like my pink Plushberry pheno.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 19, 2021)

genuity said:


> That would be a good one..
> 
> But I was going with the Mexican cookie sponch..
> 
> ...


oh I had to look up the cookie. Looks trippy;
sponch
"A shortbread cookie topped with four marshmallows, two pink and two white, with shredded coconut, and often found with a squirt of jelly on top, and, occasionally, sprinkles. Sponch originates in Mexico and is manufactured by Marinela Bakeries. It is an all-purpose food, with for a wide variety of uses. It's quite versatile; it's a verb, a noun, and an adjective."

so it's a verb too? just saying


----------



## oldsilvertip55 (Jun 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> The rumors are true.
> 
> View attachment 4924977


hadnt heard any thing about a sour heisenstein in my neck of the woods


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 20, 2021)

Outdoor gmo bx 7 by cg collectibles on IG. Believe it’s a mashup of Han Solo and swampboys gmo tk/sk not sure. Big. Stinks already


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 20, 2021)

Cbanana s1 from hammerhead x (bluecaliyo x starfighter) from strayfox approaching 9 weeks. I made these 3 years ago and have flowered a few out. This is the first one not completely dominated by dad. I've been calling them blucaliyonana, but blueberry paint(metallic) is a more fitting name.

Looking like Fall.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 20, 2021)

Meltdown chucked by @BobBitchen heading in for the cure.

#5


#6


#7


#9


----------



## C-theGrower (Jun 20, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Chernobyl x Honeybee
> Chucked by @BobBitchen
> 
> 
> ...


Yooo that meltdown #7 look unreal!!! All off them look killer.. that’s props brotha


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)

Speaking of Meltdown, I came across a vile of the Honeybee pollen I used for the original Meltdown chuck.
Dusted another Slymer clone this morning to see if it's still viable.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> Meltdown chucked by @BobBitchen heading in for the cure.
> 
> #5
> View attachment 4927436
> ...


You really killed it Buck, nice job


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2021)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Never said the word store.I said I’m making a feminized seed line. Nothing for sale. Thanks Sunni. We appreciate everything you do! Anyways....
> 
> I’m working with the following clones right now:
> kush mints, runtz, glazed apricot gelato, ice cream man #5, marshmallow OG, thin hoe, ice cream cake, wedding cake (breeder cut), Malibu mirage, grumpz, sour chem cookies, zookies, super lemon haze, road dawg, thc bomb, bubba diagonal, gush mintz, SFV OG, Legend OG, dosilato, cherry dosidos.
> ...


Dude I'm running another one of your grape stomper / blackberry kush beans and the buds are getting frosty! 
Love that strain. 
Super easy to grow, no hermies, and the bud is delicious. 

Top-dressing with a little high phosphorous bat guano + langbeinite about halfway thru flower is the key for awesome terps.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 21, 2021)

About 80 or so seeds popped from the (Plushberry x Cuvee f2), close to 70% germ rate, not great but I couldn't give them the time they needed to fully dry post harvest I'm guessing.


----------



## Sqwee (Jun 21, 2021)

I came across this Bodhi Headtrip male and really liked its structure and how easy it was to train. So I flowered it in my isolation cabinet and collected some pollen.



I have some clones that an acquaintance is supposed to get from me but keeps standing me up. I'm tired of his shit so here's the plan:

Put my extra clones into 1 gal pots to save space and put them in my flower tent to use as dedicated seed plants (pollinate them in the cabinet away from the flowering plants I don't want seeded) I think 1 gal should work because I'm not worried about yield, just seeds.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jun 21, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Gary Payton feminized male flowers about to hit the dehydrator, then get sifted. This is the second run of feminized males with STS and the first run the pollen was sterile. Hoping it was a fluke and tried it again. It doesn't produce much pollen and it seems to be a common trend that feminized males that don't produce very much pollen tend to not be very viable if at all, at least with my methods.


If the pollen dont take again, try using a more concentrated sts solution. Those have reversed really well though, looks good to me. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## higher self (Jun 21, 2021)

Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican at 35 days. Smells like candied lemon lime haze, it's better than Ghost Train Haze cross I have. This should be some good day smoke regardless of the cbd, it's definitely Double Jam pheno.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jun 21, 2021)

TheWholeTruth said:


> If the pollen dont take again, try using a more concentrated sts solution. Those have reversed really well though, looks good to me. Let us know how you get on.


Thank you for the suggestion. I'll definitely experiment with the concentration as I really want this one to work out.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 22, 2021)

Chucked a little pollen today

Rainbow Belts #3 (pic) x Pirates Milk #1

The Pirates Milk male was one of the best males I've come across. Loud creamy tropical nose on the stem rub, tight ass nodes with strong solid branching.

- Demo x Wedding Cake f4

- Demo x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #8

- (Gelato 41 x Dosidos) x Mint Julep

- Mothers Hashplant #4 x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #7

- Don Lemon #4 x Golden Retriever


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 23, 2021)

25th day of flower. Stretch is under control, Third 600Hps is hung, tents out to 6x12 now, it's full and still lot's of training to do on them, leaf tucking, etc.

I've done pretty much everything you should do, if you want to get hermies. I grew them too big, from seeds, not clones. I didn't trim the bottoms that well, I've got like leaks on purpose and it's hot. So far I haven't seen any balls, but this should tell me if I've got any interesex traits with this bunch or not.

The smell is fruity lemon flowery, familiar old school and pungent, frost has been showing for a couple weeks. 

We had actual frost here in Northern Michigan last night, for the first day of summer, might get some more tonight. Pure Fucking Michigan.


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 23, 2021)

higher self said:


> It's ghetto but I'm going to use half gal milk jugs bc they are slender so I can pack um in. Never did it before but should work out ok. I feel you on the variety at least you're not a seed junky yet lol! I think Chitown seedbank has the BX but I just can't pull the trigger on them yet


I used to use pop bottles, the two liter or better yet the three liter ones. It worked good for really packing a bunch of plants in a smaller space, bit of a PITA poking holes in the bottoms of them and cutting the tops off. Lot's of strains grown sea of green in them work fine if you start them right out on 12/12. 

They work good for vegging in too, I couldn't tell you how many of them I've cut up to use over the years, a thousand maybe, hundreds of them for sure.


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2021)

18six50 said:


> I used to use pop bottles, the two liter or better yet the three liter ones. It worked good for really packing a bunch of plants in a smaller space, bit of a PITA poking holes in the bottoms of them and cutting the tops off. Lot's of strains grown sea of green in them work fine if you start them right out on 12/12.
> 
> They work good for vegging in too, I couldn't tell you how many of them I've cut up to use over the years, a thousand maybe, hundreds of them for sure.


Thought about pop bottles but 1/2 gal milk jugs seem easier to work with. Cuts easy with a serrated knife, use only one drain hole bc its hempy pot & I leave the handle attached so I can grab them. Only pain is spray painting them black. I'm starting from clones & vegging for a month.


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Chucked a little pollen today
> 
> Rainbow Belts #3 (pic) x Pirates Milk #1
> View attachment 4928508
> ...


That is a nice group of crosses for sure..


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2021)

Dry trimming dust & scissor hash

From the same plant...


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 23, 2021)

Found some laetiporus sulphrureus growing on a log in my back yard, aka chicken of the woods.

Smells like crab meat, they usually come into bloom around the time plants start flowering outdoors.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 23, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> Found some laetiporus sulphrureus growing on a log in my back yard, aka chicken of the woods.View attachment 4929540View attachment 4929541
> 
> Smells like crab meat, they usually come into bloom around the time plants start flowering outdoors.


Score!


----------



## Houstini (Jun 24, 2021)

This is one I found last fall, unfortunately it was past it’s prime but the entire 80’ log was covered. Less than 5 minutes on the hunt from the car. I’ll definitely check this spot earlier this year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2021)

Houstini said:


> This is one I found last fall, unfortunately it was past it’s prime but the entire 80’ log was covered. Less than 5 minutes on the hunt from the car. I’ll definitely check this spot earlier this year.View attachment 4929702


That stuff grows everywhere around here ...stumps, logs. It's worthwhile for something? What?


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 24, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> That stuff grows everywhere around here ...stumps, logs. It's worthwhile for something? What?


If found early, sulphur shelf/chicken mushrooms are very delicious and a good source of nutrition and fiber, close to what you get from actual chicken in the form of protein, a small amount of fat, and some more complex compounds that seem to help with inflammation, but research seems to show its heavily dependent on the food source/substrate. Wild mushrooms produce more compounds to fend off various natural predators(many drugs can be extracted from various tree polypore mushrooms) picked late it can cause intestinal discomfort due to various potential contaminants or change in composition. There are methods to break down the lignin to make them easier to digest, some dry them in dehydrators like jerky to solve this problem, I cook them thoroughly in butter, if its young the entire shelf can be eaten, larger specimens are only edible on the rim. 

If you really want to eat them, there aren't any look alikes that can harm you, so long as you confirm there are NO GILLS, if it has gills instead of a smooth porous surface it's likely a poison jack o lantern. Laetiporus mostly grow on dead or dying oak trees. In fact, another ground dwelling variety/phenotype is almost exactly like lobster when fried in butter, it's called laetiporus Cincinnatus, I'm certain I have some in my yard, but may be too small to tell. 

it usually looks like a white/pink rosette, some can weigh over 20lbs!(mostly water). Giant puffball too also make excellent steaks if you can find them before the center turns black.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 24, 2021)

Houstini said:


> This is one I found last fall, unfortunately it was past it’s prime but the entire 80’ log was covered. Less than 5 minutes on the hunt from the car. I’ll definitely check this spot earlier this year.View attachment 4929702


80' is a motherlode, you could freeze enough to eat for months. 


the timing is really weird, locally these are almost exclusively growing from late july at earliest until around november, maybe the recent cold front triggered the stump to start producing fruiting bodies.


----------



## C-theGrower (Jun 24, 2021)

genuity said:


> Dry trimming dust & scissor hash
> View attachment 4929192
> From the same plant...


That hash has a nice color to it. Looks bomb.!!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jun 24, 2021)

Trimmed up some nice little Nuggets of that Dawgs cookies


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 24, 2021)

Got four cuts that look like absolute shit. In quarantine and sprayed with sulfur. Probably blast them at least two more times over a week and then put them in my 2x2 until I know everything is dead.

Gelato 33, wedding cake, gushers, cookie wreck


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 24, 2021)

Got four other cuts that aren’t beat to shit. My buddy got them from all star clones. Bubba, ghost og, runtz. And a few unrooted snips of Louis 13.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Got four cuts that look like absolute shit. In quarantine and sprayed with sulfur. Probably blast them at least two more times over a week and then put them in my 2x2 until I know everything is dead.
> 
> Gelato 33, wedding cake, gushers, cookie wreck View attachment 4930218


Be sure to treat the soil too


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Got four other cuts that aren’t beat to shit. My buddy got them from all star clones. Bubba, ghost og, runtz. And a few unrooted snips of Louis 13. View attachment 4930219


I pretty much have all those as S1's going except the Bubba. Honestly with all the PM & pest talk in the Strainly thread I'd rather stick to seeds for now. Look forward to seeing you run those clones tho!


----------



## Buck5050 (Jun 25, 2021)

That CandyMAC (Candyman x MACv2) chuck by @idlewilder a few pHenos showing off them dark stem CandyMan tendencies.


----------



## Budderton (Jun 25, 2021)

I put some Sherb Breath male pollen on this mutant Meat Breath that has terps and effects that I love but grows like a lump of coal. Hopefully I'll find something with everything I like and a more normal structure.


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I put some Sherb Breath male pollen on this mutant Meat Breath that has terps and effects that I love but grows like a lump of coal. Hopefully I'll find something with everything I like and a more normal structure.View attachment 4930843


I have a plant that's similar, haven't smoked it yet tho. Only going to keep it around long enough to get hit with whatever male I use coming up. Happy hunting on a better pheno Bud!


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 26, 2021)

Did a sniff test on a few of the 2 week old seedlings, found a few with really unique Terps ranging from coffee liqueur, chocolate banana cherry, blueberry cheesecake, cherry wine/rosé.


 these 4 are the best smelling youngins, Blueberry cheesecake is funky!

Chocolate Cherry Cake Cuvee F2 pheno in reveg, starting to form a few new shoots. Slower than her sister, horseradish pheno

Horseradish clones easier and reveg quick too, not nearly as good tasting or as potent though it yields much better.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 27, 2021)

here are my 4 little testers almost 4 weeks since germination. GPS Cake N Chem male X 34 Street Seed Co. Lemon Skunk

I just topped & transplanted em last night


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 28, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Hey Man, I thought you'd enjoy this.
> 
> I just found a vial with about 100 seeds in it. I remember when I put them in there, I was living in Jacksonville Beach.
> 
> It was in 1976.


That is insanely cool.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 29, 2021)

Cut I received as ecsd. Meh


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Cut I received as ecsd. Meh View attachment 4933419


I’d recommend reserving judgement until you’ve smoked it. Not saying it is or it isn’t. Chem’s and Diesel’s are super frost covered like hype strains are


----------



## 18six50 (Jun 29, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I’d recommend reserving judgement until you’ve smoked it. Not saying it is or it isn’t. Chem’s and Diesel’s are super frost covered like hype strains are


Yeah, ECSD is a goofy one, puts on more frost later on and won't really pop with flavor if you don't get it right. His look fine to me but I can't say I've ever grow the real deal for sure anyway, I just know the ones I've grown always surprise me with both yield and buzz and when the Sour flavor pops out strong, I'd smoke it just for that.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 29, 2021)

Looks like it could have the dud virus.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jun 29, 2021)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4471534
> Photo credit: @LubdaNugs


 G come on ur an old veteran, = many folks will come into a thread and have zero idea what the strain is if u don't mention it. yet, u say available lol. ijs


----------



## Shua1991 (Jun 30, 2021)

I found several mutants in the f2 line of Cuvee, I just noticed my first in 82 seedlings, so far 3 in total, the same in total but using twice as many plants to choose from, so I guess statistically over 50% reduction in mutants. 


Fused stem


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 2, 2021)

One month after germ, showing that healthy vigor

starting to get some sweek skunky smells out of these.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 4, 2021)

Fireballs f3 from @BobBitchen @DST @genuity

One of my favourite strains out of the past few years. Will do a larger hunt later, just getting Christmas stash sorted


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 5, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> One month after germ, showing that healthy vigor
> View attachment 4935374
> starting to get some sweek skunky smells out of these.


They look great man. Some fat Indca leaves


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 6, 2021)

Some fruit candy smells are developing on most of these, it's a very nice gummy bear cherry/peach/mango on 8 plants, 2 plants are blueberry funk, both very squat, remind me of the black cherry soda in structure, the smell is better than any of the Plushberry or cuvee I grew, if the flowers match the stems then this batch has potential, f2's can go any which way. 


They're definitely showing some of the wonky cuvee f2 traits, hopefully it's not a harmful recessive trait, I've seen it in some old blueberry lines so I'm not worried.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 9, 2021)

Demo from @genuity
GMO x Dessert Breath

Love everything about this strain, flavour which leans more towards the Dessert Breath with GMO undertones, stone, the plant has just enough strech and produces frosty dense buds... I put 3 into flower this run 

Looks like I need to up my game on pollen storage, only the fresh pollen took this run (Rainbow Belts x Pirate Milk). I think my problem was using plastic containers for the pollen, within another plastic container in the fridge. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 9, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Demo from @genuity
> GMO x Dessert Breath
> View attachment 4939918
> Love everything about this strain, flavour which leans more towards the Dessert Breath with GMO undertones, stone, the plant has just enough strech and produces frosty dense buds... I put 3 into flower this run
> ...


Looks great! Silica packs will help. Make sure the pollen is dry before storing. I keep my pollen in centrifuge vials


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 9, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Demo from @genuity
> GMO x Dessert Breath
> View attachment 4939918
> Love everything about this strain, flavour which leans more towards the Dessert Breath with GMO undertones, stone, the plant has just enough strech and produces frosty dense buds... I put 3 into flower this run
> ...


I cut mine with lightly baked flour ( 20 min @ 180* ) P/F 1:8, double container, refrigerated.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 9, 2021)

Found the first likely herm, sucks because it smells amazing, like spicy Rosé wine, similar to the parents in different ways. if this is just a male and it's one stamen that looks like a calyx I'll be happy, one of the stinkers of the batch.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 9, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Looks great! Silica packs will help. Make sure the pollen is dry before storing. I keep my pollen in centrifuge vials


I think the main thing is making sure the pollen is completely dry, ive went as far as placing pollen in a small room or closet with a dehumidifier and getting the humidity as low as possible, then the container im storing in has to be completely air tight. I like to triple bag my plastic vials with good brand name freezer bags vacuumed tight. Also a good desiccant, I’ve used everything from rice to water storing crystals. You know when you pick up a vial and the pollen don’t move it’s garbage.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 9, 2021)

I know pollen is sometimes strain dependent, many landrace sativas don't have viable pollen when reversed with CS, my Golden tiger didnt(its not a landrace). My Plushberry from 2019 is like you said, clumped together and is still viable as of last use around march.


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican at 53 days, she is still stacking. Same Jack, lemon haze kinda terps but a little bit more mellower & some bubblegum sweetness added. Buds are airy but this might still yield the best by the time I chop


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican at 53 days, she is still stacking. Same Jack, lemon haze kinda terps but a little bit more mellower & some bubblegum sweetness added. Buds are airy but this might still yield the best by the time I chop
> 
> View attachment 4940286
> 
> View attachment 4940274


I'm real stoned so the colas made me think about subway sandwiches. Just thought I'd let you know

Dank


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I'm real stoned so the colas made me think about subway sandwiches. Just thought I'd let you know
> 
> Dank


Thanks! The F2 Double Jamaicans I grew in 5 gals before had Purple colas as big as my arm. Airy but it stacks long spear shape buds. I like this Double Jamaican line but feel like the father is too strong, most come out DJam dominate.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican at 53 days, she is still stacking. Same Jack, lemon haze kinda terps but a little bit more mellower & some bubblegum sweetness added. Buds are airy but this might still yield the best by the time I chop
> 
> View attachment 4940286
> 
> View attachment 4940274


Not my cup of tea but still impressive, those are some big donk colas. I imagine the bud pulls apart like warm bread when finished. Satties when done right are impressive to behold. Even though it's half a cbd strains does it still have decent thc % when finished? Will she go 75-80 + days easy?


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Not my cup of tea but still impressive, those are some big donk colas. I imagine the bud pulls apart like warm bread when finished. Satties when done right are impressive to behold. Even though it's half a cbd strains does it still have decent thc % when finished? Will she go 75-80 + days easy?


Thanks! Yeah long as you don't over dry or it turns to powder lol. 1st time with this cross, wasn't really interested in it just chose the worst cross from the DJam chucks just to see how male comes through. I doubt it will have much cbd but I'm hoping it does, I'll only be able to tell by feeling & no testing. Probably take it to 85 days max but I bet it will still keep growing & start foxtailing 

Love the Sativas my next chuck I'm about to flower should be a banger!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Yeah long as you don't over dry or it turns to powder lol. 1st time with this cross, wasn't really interested in it just chose the worst cross from the DJam chucks just to see how male comes through. I doubt it will have much cbd but I'm hoping it does, I'll only be able to tell by feeling & no testing. Probably take it to 85 days max but I bet it will still keep growing & start foxtailing
> 
> Love the Sativas my next chuck I'm about to flower should be a banger!


Ya you you're definitely right about satties if you over dry em...most of them just don't have the density of indicas like cookie and gelatos, so if they are over dried they become so brittle the puffed out calyxs turn to sawdust. At least you get some crazy variations with sativas and sattie x's...

Lots of the modern strains of cookies- gelatos, and runtz crosses are starting to blend together, they all start to look very similar. Most good phenos are all fire but very similar with only slight variations here and there.


----------



## higher self (Jul 9, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you you're definitely right about satties if you over dry em...most of them just don't have the density of indicas like cookie and gelatos, so if they are over dried they become so brittle the puffed out calyxs turn to sawdust. At least you get some crazy variations with sativas and sattie x's...
> 
> Lots of the modern strains of cookies- gelatos, and runtz crosses are starting to blend together, they all start to look very similar. Most good phenos are all fire but very similar with only slight variations here and there.


Some very unique sativas tho a lot of have terps similar to Jack or SSH imo. When I noticed that is when I got burnt out on them & started growing OG then cookies. I plan on using Shave Ice male a Sherb cross to hit to a good few plants, hopefully the males can improve the bud density. Sativa males to OG plants still gave me airy buds even with Irene s1 x DJAM I ran but it was some killer stuff & tasty.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 9, 2021)

Six weeks down around two and half to three to go. Two main pheno's, pretty much as I remembered them. One stouter with more compact buds, one taller with lot's of golf ball sized popcorn buds. These will still fill out some more but not a ton more and they will probably foxtail with the heat that's on them if I push the nutes too much or let them run the full nine weeks. I might cut the lights down to eleven on and 13 off. Maybe? IDK I rarely mess with it. I've kept an eye out for balls and so far so good despite the stress. They smell banging, all of them are very frosty, stems are strong.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for the info regarding pollen guys.

My stoned ass missed out the important bits...The pollen was from six different males which I had used successfully about a year ago, it was dry and viable (I got seeds from the crosses) when going into storage. I'm thinking maybe its better to use glass for storage with a carrier and the plastic is possibly cheap and porous. Strange thing is the pistols browned and had the frizzed shaggy receding look like the pollen had taken. Had me fooled.

Popped a few seed last week and will see what males I can find in the Fireballs f3, Slice Cream Cake and Urinal Cake.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 10, 2021)

Figured I'd ask over here. What do you all do with an ugly plant? I havent had much success growing out Swamp Boys BRZKR , but it appears i have a female. Hardly any side branching. Would this be the same for a clone? I'm thinking about cutting the top to root just to see how it grows in flower.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Figured I'd ask over here. What do you all do with an ugly plant? I havent had much success growing out Swamp Boys BRZKR , but it appears i have a female. Hardly any side branching. Would this be the same for a clone? I'm thinking about cutting the top to root just to see how it grows in flower.
> View attachment 4940487


Ooo. If it were me I'd top that thang to those bigger side shoots and get rid of those bottom 3 nodes.

He says ugly plant... lmao


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ooo. If it were me I'd top that thang to those bigger side shoots and get rid of those bottom 3 nodes.
> 
> He says ugly plant... lmao


It would be an ugly shitshow of a grow if i threw that into flower in it's current state. Ugly may be a strong word, but i have height restrictions so I was mainly speaking on that. I would like to see some stronger side branching though.

Getting ready to throw some useful stuff outdoors next to a bodhi dragonfruit dad. Bag of oranges and blueberries and chocolate on deck for 2021.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 10, 2021)

Blueberries n chocolate was fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> Some very unique sativas tho a lot of have terps similar to Jack or SSH imo. When I noticed that is when I got burnt out on them & started growing OG then cookies. I plan on using Shave Ice male a Sherb cross to hit to a good few plants, hopefully the males can improve the bud density. Sativa males to OG plants still gave me airy buds even with Irene s1 x DJAM I ran but it was some killer stuff & tasty.


Ya things get interesting with satties with some of the tropical flavor terps. I've seen Mr Nice, mago haze that made my mouth water. I didn't grow it but had a large amount of mango haze flower and it was excellent bud. I'm just not a big fan of growing straight up sativas because of the longer flowering times, and overall airy bud even when pumping co2 and dialed in to the max. Last predominantly sattie I grew was pineapple fields from dynasty genetics and its was fire. Reeked of pineapple fruit, though some phenos took forever to finish.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> It would be an ugly shitshow of a grow if i threw that into flower in it's current state. Ugly may be a strong word, but i have height restrictions so I was mainly speaking on that.


Same way with the height restrictions so have to pack it. This is how I find the branches not sure it is relevant to your question.
Totally different variety. Southern Humboldt Black Dom x Beatrix Choice




All the tops are cloned and saved. These are uglier than yours.

I would top that thing at those bigger side shoots and clean the bottom.. I don't think it's ugly it just needs to be adjusted a bit


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Here's a chuck. Probably only get a few seed if any. My pollen was compromised and I have to save it for something else now.

Not as stacked as that subway sandwich Double Jam up there from Higher but I'll give the Sallie some shine:

Michoacán x Guererro 



After the pollen got compromised, I felt my effort go toward other things.
I told her to finish herself off.
Amended a bit and nothing but water...


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya things get interesting with satties with some of the tropical flavor terps. I've seen Mr Nice, mago haze that made my mouth water. I didn't grow it but had a large amount of mango haze flower and it was excellent bud. I'm just not a big fan of growing straight up sativas because of the longer flowering times, and overall airy bud even when pumping co2 and dialed in to the max. Last predominantly sattie I grew was pineapple fields from dynasty genetics and its was fire. Reeked of pineapple fruit, though some phenos took forever to finish.


The flowering time became an issue for me when I started more hybrids, having to chop everything at once left stuff unfinished at times. Now I'm doing a perpetual tent so can leave them in there. Pineapple Fields sounds dank, I need to try Dynasty out, passed up on those packs back then smh.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Here's a chuck. Probably only get a few seed if any. My pollen was compromised and I have to save it for something else now.
> 
> Not as stacked as that subway sandwich Double Jam up there from Higher but I'll give the Sallie some shine:
> 
> ...


Looks great, how many days & any terps yet?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> Looks great, how many days & any terps yet?


I'm really not good with smells I smoke tobacco a bit.

But late at night when I do go look, only on the rub we will get a slight spicy followed by a sweeter cilantro type smell.
Cilantro = Myrcene to me which is kind of boring so I am glad it is in the back end.
I really look for the nose burning spice in these and this one is the one that tickled the nose....
but it's too subtle and complex for me to really analyze at this point.

Not much trich coverage at all yet.. I try not to keep count my days on the Sallies I find myself getting stuck with them sometimes...

I want to say it's been in there for 7 weeks. I will check later and let you know the real dates though.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> how many days


I stopped smoking yesterday so I could get a better smell for you when I checked the dates. I still cannot pinpoint it. So I will wait for the smoke.
The flowers have a much sweeter smell than the stem rub though. I spent a long time trying to smell them for you and the best thing I can say is they are a sweet very floral with a tickly spice. It is very pleasent. I will keep trying to get better notes. But like I mentioned smells are not my specialty. It's fairly subjective.

*She went in May 21, so I was fairly close. 7/8 weeks.* The Calyx are just poking and I decided to pay more attention because of your comment.

Some trolls reported me after an arguement few days ago so this message took me a very long time to post. Snitches bro...
What's funny is they were the ones giving bunk advice. Whatever.

Here she is. Topped her after week 2 she was almost done stretching (sike, they never stop) so I could put more plants in with her.






She's polinated. But you inspired me. I am going to really pollinate the fuck out of her later tonight.
It's an experiment. 'Auto Parental BX'. If I can pop the seed and flower them while the pollen is still viable it should work.
If you look at the stacked colas on the Mex, literally from the stalk to the top that's what I need but fatter and more stout.

So we used some Auto Purple Gorilla. Pollen is still good. Below is an old pic.
Will end up with a fast version, 12/12 them explore that and try the BX theory. Hopeful 



Peace


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 13, 2021)

I've had to get rid of a few males and a herm in the last day, I think I may have spotted another one, but I may need a week to confirm. So far 3-4 males look promising, one looks very similar to the plushberry mom and the other like the Cuvee f2. The smells range from Rosé wine and chocolate to banana cherry berry. Most of the females have mixed smells like a bag of gummies. Since this polyhbrid is 50% space queen on both parents I expected as much.


This male smells almost exactly like its mother plant.

I would say, 2 weeks until I flower them outdoors (whoever's lives nearby is about to get some potentially dank seeds) and harvest their pollen for testing on various corresponding female phenotypes.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 13, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> whoever's lives nearby is about to get some potentially dank seed


That's a joke, right?


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 13, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> That's a joke, right?


Well, if they're growing outdoors, then I know it's likely they're gonna get seeded up from these males. I live in a pretty dense, almost urban environment. Indoors isnt an issue and hasn't been in the past, but outdoors is a damn shooting gallery where I live now. Everyone is growing their own bagseed and whatnot. We just got legalized a few months ago here in NY.

I plan on moving upstate this fall to start a farm with some fellows, a few year project at the very least. But upstate is the only viable option for outdoors with quality control.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> I stopped smoking yesterday so I could get a better smell for you when I checked the dates. I still cannot pinpoint it. So I will wait for the smoke.
> The flowers have a much sweeter smell than the stem rub though. I spent a long time trying to smell them for you and the best thing I can say is they are a sweet very floral with a tickly spice. It is very pleasent. I will keep trying to get better notes. But like I mentioned smells are not my specialty. It's fairly subjective.
> 
> *She went in May 21, so I was fairly close. 7/8 weeks.* The Calyx are just poking and I decided to pay more attention because of your comment.
> ...


No worries I think I saw that thread. I know what you mean by describing the smell, I'll probably be saying the samething when I flower my next chuck, "sweet & floral" Sounds like a plan, crossing the long flowering sativa to hybrid or indica male. I cant wait to do that myself with new males Imhave on deck. So your seeds will be fem seeds correct?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> So your seeds will be fem seeds correct?


Yes the pollen is from the reversal. So they will be fem seed.
AxP F1's. They will all be photoperiod. Will need to go to at least F4.
But I have a few other ideas in between.

Sweet & floral is pretty generic, I understand.

I like to keep it simple..

Yes to your plan. I have been searching for a pure indica male for a long time for a different Sat Mother I have.
There aren't many of those around though.



Shua1991 said:


> then I know it's likely they're gonna get seeded up from these males.


Well at least you are in NY... I assume this is a common thing now everywhere.
I am not the pollen courtesy police, but I do check my neighbors.

Pollen travels quite some ways. Hopefully nobody is running any exotic projects outside...
I can't imagine walking outside and finding my shit mysteriously pollenated.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 15, 2021)

A Biker Kush v2 X Lemon Slush tester getting an LED sun tan. Around 4 weeks in I think.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sorry if this has been answered before in this thread but I’ve been searching for a bit and have found conflicting view points. Was wondering what people’s thoughts are on making seeds where one half of the lineage comes from a feminized seed. Seems like most people say to get the most vigorous plants and avoid issues use two regs but I’ve also seen the other viewpoint say that it doesn’t really matter. Thanks I’d advance!


----------



## Houstini (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before in this thread but I’ve been searching for a bit and have found conflicting view points. Was wondering what people’s thoughts are on making seeds where one half of the lineage comes from a feminized seed. Seems like most people say to get the most vigorous plants and avoid issues use two regs but I’ve also seen the other viewpoint say that it doesn’t really matter. Thanks I’d advance!


One of the biggest benefits to reversing a keeper female as the pollen donor is that the plant you are reversing is actually showing (hopefully) desirable female traits. With regular breeding the only way to know what the male passed on as far as female traits is by growing out the progeny. Both methods have merit, but I’m leaning towards making feminized crosses for my next project.


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before in this thread but I’ve been searching for a bit and have found conflicting view points. Was wondering what people’s thoughts are on making seeds where one half of the lineage comes from a feminized seed. Seems like most people say to get the most vigorous plants and avoid issues use two regs but I’ve also seen the other viewpoint say that it doesn’t really matter. Thanks I’d advance!


As long as the female is checking the boxes that you are looking for,then I see no problem with it..
Lots of people do it that way(s1s/herm/magical cut x keeper male)


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Houstini said:


> One of the biggest benefits to reversing a keeper female as the pollen donor is that the plant you are reversing is actually showing (hopefully) desirable female traits. With regular breeding the only way to know what the male passed on as far as female traits is by growing out the progeny. Both methods have merit, but I’m leaning towards making feminized crosses for my next project.


To clarify I meant reg male pollen to fem s1 plants. But that’s a very interesting points and definitely makes me think about doing that especially cause I’d be working with a small space if I did.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

genuity said:


> As long as the female is checking the boxes that you are looking for,then I see no problem with it..
> Lots of people do it that way(s1s/herm/magical cut x keeper male)


Yea good ideas I hadn’t thought of that - makes sense to me that quality of inputs would be more important than whether they’re regs or fems. Thanks.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before in this thread but I’ve been searching for a bit and have found conflicting view points. Was wondering what people’s thoughts are on making seeds where one half of the lineage comes from a feminized seed. Seems like most people say to get the most vigorous plants and avoid issues use two regs but I’ve also seen the other viewpoint say that it doesn’t really matter. Thanks I’d advance!


There is no difference between fems and regular seeds, the half that are female. Can anyone describe how, given a seed, they could test it to tell if it has two female parents, even in principle? Femphobia is just a general mistrust of things people deem "unnatural" and is a broscience based myth, nothing at all behind it.

If you want vigorous and consistent plants, as in a true F1 hybrid, then use two different inbred parents. The fastest / most powerful way to inbreed and develop a true breeding line is to self pollienate.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2021)

A lot more of the modern gene pool comes from feminized x regular than you would think. Just like any cross, test them, could be a great cross.


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2021)

Houstini said:


> One of the biggest benefits to reversing a keeper female as the pollen donor is that the plant you are reversing is actually showing (hopefully) desirable female traits. With regular breeding the only way to know what the male passed on as far as female traits is by growing out the progeny. Both methods have merit, but *I’m leaning towards making feminized crosses for my next project*.



Thinking the same now, might just use my male for backup in case females aren't up to par or female pollen doesn't take.

Lol at "Femphobia" I do laugh when people say they don't clone or make mother plants out of fems.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> To clarify I meant reg male pollen to fem s1 plants. But that’s a very interesting points and definitely makes me think about doing that especially cause I’d be working with a small space if I did.


With a limited population, feminized crosses make a lot of sense. As long as the female to be reversed stress tests well, that seems to be the weakest link in the process. But haven’t heard anything specifically about added vigor using a feminized mom in a reg cross.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 15, 2021)

Femphobia has been incredibly damaging. Imagine what legends like Bodhi, Mean Gene, and Professor P could do if they bred with females. Actually, you don't have to imagine, just look at what is happening with newer fem breeders on the scene like Clearwater, Tiki Madman, LIT, etc... I'm pretty sure the crosses that made JBeezy a superstar were fems. The old school breeders who wont use silver are getting steamrolled. 

That said, reversing males to see what female flower traits they carry is a powerful technique for reg breeders but I'm not sure how many are using it. IMHO, if breeders aren't talking about how much work goes into their male selection it's because there's nothing to talk about. In any event, you're never going to get the selection numbers you can get when your customers are hunting your packs and sending you cuttings of their keepers. Even if you're selecting yourself, nobody is growing out 100 males and comparing progeny or reversing, much less 5,000 males. A breeder like HSC can grow out 5,000 females for a pheno hunt because it can all be sold as buds or concentrate. The game has changed, a lot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2021)

I made s1 from cannaventure lvtk that is an s1 of his chosen pheno of the cross. The s1 i made are great with no intersex issues or duds/mutant plants.

Don't buy the regs are better hype. I've never seen regs out perform fem in any definitive way.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I made s1 from cannaventure lvtk that is an s1 of his chosen pheno of the cross. The s1 i made are great with no intersex issues or duds/mutant plants.


If you self pollinate an S1, wouldn't the resulting seeds be S2? I'm pretty sure the "S" distinction is something stoners made up, but why not increase the number with each generation as in filial crosses?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2021)

There are some degeneration issues that start to pop up in successively selfed ibls. 
I think one of the primary issues is your not really seeing the result of purposeful breeding in many cases, currently it’s more mass experimentation with very little testing or intention. 
Bodhi is doing limited line work with the intention of pinning down true breeding traits, as are limited others but why would the majority follow suit. For exactly the reasons y’all outline in the last few posts, generally takes a long time and most don’t even appreciate it because everyone wants hype. No time for any real breeding (intention) other than intending to get that hype cut crossed and out. In time this will flush out into niches and smooth out.
There is definitely purpose for feminized seed and discounting is just being naive, the issues that come up from untested breeding are really the same irrespective of the chosen “male”.


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! Makes me way more confident if I wanna try chucking in the future.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 16, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> If you self pollinate an S1, wouldn't the resulting seeds be S2? I'm pretty sure the "S" distinction is something stoners made up, but why not increase the number with each generation as in filial crosses?


They do. Breeder Steve from spice of life seeds talks about taking cuts to S6-7 as part of his experiment to make a sterile feminised seed.
He also discusses how he would take a cultivar he found to S3, cross it to a regular male, and that would be his reg seed release just labeled this X that, with no mention of the "s ing"


colocowboy said:


> There are some degeneration issues that start to pop up in successively selfed ibls.
> I think one of the primary issues is your not really seeing the result of purposeful breeding in many cases, currently it’s more mass experimentation with very little testing or intention.
> Bodhi is doing limited line work with the intention of pinning down true breeding traits, as are limited others but why would the majority follow suit. For exactly the reasons y’all outline in the last few posts, generally takes a long time and most don’t even appreciate it because everyone wants hype. No time for any real breeding (intention) other than intending to get that hype cut crossed and out. In time this will flush out into niches and smooth out.
> There is definitely purpose for feminized seed and discounting is just being naive, the issues that come up from untested breeding are really the same irrespective of the chosen “male”.


You are 100% correct. Good reg breeding ( or fem breeding for that matter) is a long, tedious process that is kinda boring and unglamorous. Not to mention that most growers don't care if a batch of seeds is homozygous or not, it just has to make a good IG post.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 16, 2021)

by taking the male evolution out of the process you are reducing the future male genepool. we may never know what could have been had we not selfied all this shit. like the salmon that cannot find their way back to their homestream. That's not gmo either but it's a problem nonetheless. lol?


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 16, 2021)

raggyb said:


> by taking the male evolution out of the process you are reducing the future male genepool. we may never know what could have been had we not selfied all this shit. like the salmon that cannot find their way back to their homestream. That's not gmo either but it's a problem nonetheless. lol?


Females have all the genes too and can be / are outcrossed just like with males/females. Selfed beans are a tiny fraction of available fem gear. Is there some specific issue with female-only breeding that you are concerned about or is it just a general bad feeling you have about not using males?


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 16, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> There are some degeneration issues that start to pop up in successively selfed ibls.


The same thing happens with inbred reg lines. It's just a function of inbreeding, which is faster and easier when selfing.


----------



## tardis (Jul 16, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Females have all the genes too and can be / are outcrossed just like with males/females. Selfed beans are a tiny fraction of available fem gear. Is there some specific issue with female-only breeding that you are concerned about or is it just a general bad feeling you have about not using males?


I agree with him and hear what he's saying. While femenized, autoflower, selfed seeds are becoming more and more popular it puts at risk the purity of the real strains. Does breeding with females only for several generations have any long term health effects on the plant? We don't know, we haven't hit those generations yet and tested them properly, its all new and flooding the market. While you are right we don't know and females could have everything needed 6-12 generations later in the end it puts risk of inferior future genetics.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 16, 2021)

tardis said:


> I agree with him and hear what he's saying. While femenized, autoflower, selfed seeds are becoming more and more popular it puts at risk the purity of the real strains. Does breeding with females only for several generations have any long term health effects on the plant? We don't know, we haven't hit those generations yet and tested them properly, its all new and flooding the market. While you are right we don't know and females could have everything needed 6-12 generations later in the end it puts risk of inferior future genetics.


What makes you think it "puts at risk the purity of the real strains" ? Anything specific? All I hear is some general distrust for nonspecific reasons, like purity. Feminized seeds are identical to regular female seeds. Can you identify any difference at all? Is there any way, even in principle, to tell if a female seed has a male parent or not?

It's not new! Fems have been commercially available since the early 90's at the latest. Easily 6-12 generations of fem chucking since GSC and that's barely more than ten years. ...and what about Rodelized fems? It's the exact same thing! Do you have a problem with those, other than selecting for females that like to spew pollen on their own? Females have been producing pollen and feminized offspring for hundreds of thousands of years, if not millions, before humans started cultivating Cannabis. It is a natural process that people have learned to manipulate for their benefit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2021)

tardis said:


> I agree with him and hear what he's saying. While femenized, autoflower, selfed seeds are becoming more and more popular it puts at risk the purity of the real strains. Does breeding with females only for several generations have any long term health effects on the plant? We don't know, we haven't hit those generations yet and tested them properly, its all new and flooding the market. While you are right we don't know and females could have everything needed 6-12 generations later in the end it puts risk of inferior future genetics.


I bought my first seeds in 2002 from Dutch passion and they were feminized. Thats at least 19 generations worth there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> What makes you think it "puts at risk the purity of the real strains" ? Anything specific? All I hear is some general distrust for nonspecific reasons, like purity. Feminized seeds are identical to regular female seeds. Can you identify any difference at all? Is there any way, even in principle, to tell if a female seed has a male parent or not?
> 
> It's not new! Fems have been commercially available since the early 90's at the latest. Easily 6-12 generations of fem chucking since GSC and that's barely more than ten years. ...and what about Rodelized fems? It's the exact same thing! Do you have a problem with those, other than selecting for females that like to spew pollen on their own? Females have been producing pollen and feminized offspring for hundreds of thousands of years, if not millions, before humans started cultivating Cannabis. It is a natural process that people have learned to manipulate for their benefit.


Exactly 

Now if people were splicing dna then I guess that'd bring in doubts, lol.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 16, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Females have all the genes too and can be / are outcrossed just like with males/females. Selfed beans are a tiny fraction of available fem gear. Is there some specific issue with female-only breeding that you are concerned about or is it just a general bad feeling you have about not using males?


yeah cool ideas man. I don't really care myself, I grew fems and won't mind doing it again. I just think on super long scale it could be something lopsided. Seems like the easiest explanation to me, so just a feeling.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 16, 2021)

You do realize that even selective pressure is technically genetic modification?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 16, 2021)

_I keep spilln' coffee on my jeanz;

_


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2021)

I love this thread, always leaning something from it 

Demo in daylight


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 17, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> You do realize that even selective pressure is technically genetic modification?


Yes


----------



## Budderton (Jul 17, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> _I keep spilln' coffee on my jeanz;
> 
> View attachment 4945339_


It's refreshing to see someone who's working with stuff outside of the norm. May I ask what the genetics involved in this one are? Sorry, I'm too out of the loop to get your reference.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 17, 2021)

Budderton said:


> It's refreshing to see someone who's working with stuff outside of the norm. May I ask what the genetics involved in this one are? Sorry, I'm too out of the loop to get your reference.


Much appreciated. The reference is just a random song lyric that was fitting this morning. 
You're not out of the loop I'm just a little bit cryptik.

Here trying a few things out, may or may not work for us.
Sorry for the late response. The website still isn't working all that well I am in posting jail lmao..

The flowers there is Michoacan x Guererro. Someone here in a another thread had stated that it doesn't remind them of Michoacan they used to grow or something along those lines. To each there own. I also have an Oaxacan here but that one isn't subject to any pollenations. One thing to understand about the Mex lines is Guerrero, Michoacán and Oaxaca... They are next to each other and share borders. So your going to get a lot of similarity in some lines and others if kept by a family or small town then it can stay more original or if the line was kept by growers over generations like the Michoacán green purple brown. I see this one here leaning the Michoacán side. I mentioned earlier in getting some smells at first with the stem rubs but the aroma gets more complex as time goes on. (sounds generic but it's the truth). Now when I squish the flowers I get a spice, followed by a nice smooth creamy citrus smell. Not lemon like the Oax. Maybe it's a pine rather than a citrus.. I'll have to wait for the spliffs and truly let you know.

Plant more seed


----------



## Budderton (Jul 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Much appreciated. The reference is just a random song lyric that was fitting this morning.
> You're not out of the loop I'm just a little bit cryptik.
> 
> Here trying a few things out, may or may not work for us.
> ...


Very interesting. Thank you for the details, I love this! And I know you do this for you, but thanks for keeping this gene pool going. We really need diversity like this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2021)

Goji Og F2 three weeks in. I want to make f3 so bad. The frost on every plant is insane. Have another three girls about 5 days behind these. Will prob hunt for males this winter.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

Flaming Pie said:


> Goji Og F2 three weeks in. I want to make f3 so bad. The frost on every plant is insane. Have another three girls about 5 days behind these. Will prob hunt for males this winter.


They look gorgeous! The picture of health. Good job as usual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They look gorgeous! The picture of health. Good job as usual.


Ty ty. First time growing out the cross and happy to see each plant carried same frost as mother. Issues in the line need to be bred out. Hoping it goes well but seems pretty straight forward. Pick healthy sturdy males with stink and early frost and cross to stable females with good frost and frame. Very interesting stuff. It's not work if it's what you love.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2021)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ty ty. First time growing out the cross and happy to see each plant carried same frost as mother. Issues in the line need to be bred out. Hoping it goes well but seems pretty straight forward. Pick healthy sturdy males with stink and early frost and cross to stable females with good frost and frame. Very interesting stuff. It's not work if it's what you love.


I'm looking forward to seeing your next generation!


----------



## C-theGrower (Jul 18, 2021)

numberfour said:


> I love this thread, always leaning something from it
> 
> Demo in daylight
> View attachment 4945442


Damn that DEMO always comes out fire.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 18, 2021)

What would be the best method for making F2s of a strain that is no longer available? I have some Bodhi strains I'd like to F2 like SSDD but not sure if I should be picky about the male and female I use or open pollinate. 

I've made some with Headtrip but I just used a female I really liked and the only male I had, I didn't really put any thought or planning into it other than "lets make some seeds".


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 18, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> What would be the best method for making F2s of a strain that is no longer available? I have some Bodhi strains I'd like to F2 like SSDD but not sure if I should be picky about the male and female I use or open pollinate.
> 
> I've made some with Headtrip but I just used a female I really liked and the only male I had, I didn't really put any thought or planning into it other than "lets make some seeds".


Open pollination is best for preservation


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 18, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> _I keep spilln' coffee on my jeanz;
> 
> View attachment 4945339_


incredible amount of pistils here, nice.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 18, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Open pollination is best for preservation


Also takes the most space... I have 14 SSDD seeds, I could maybe 12/12 them all from seed in small pots, let them open pollinate and then reveg any females that stand out? 

Would collecting pollen from all males, mixing it together then pollinating select branches on the female give similar results to open pollinating without seeding the entire crop?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2021)

I saw quite a few variants in the F2. Took a while to show sex. Seemed 60/40 sativa to indicate leaning. Bout 30% had strawberry scent, a couple had citrus, and the rest were pine with hints of rubber. 

Since my keeper females aren't the super fruity ones I will have to find a fruity male I think. Had a nice one with strong stems but I had too much on my plate to be running clones at the time. 

Life has slowed down again so I figure night as well try to stabilize the goji. Hoping to get 50% fruit to citrus pine ratio while retaining the frost and removing the sensitive to stress plants.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Also takes the most space... I have 14 SSDD seeds, I could maybe 12/12 them all from seed in small pots, let them open pollinate and then reveg any females that stand out?
> 
> Would collecting pollen from all males, mixing it together then pollinating select branches on the female give similar results to open pollinating without seeding the entire crop?


What I did with my goji parents.

Cover a branch of flowers with a bag. Mist everything else down real good. Remove bag and apply pollen gently. That gave me like 50+ seeds. 

Can't remember if I misted them again after the pollen took. I believe I read somewhere it doesn't take long for pollination to complete. 

Barely a seed anywhere but where I intended.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Would collecting pollen from all males, mixing it together then pollinating select branches on the female give similar results to open pollinating without seeding the entire crop?


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 18, 2021)

Those Goji F2s look and sound really nice from the description of smells. Hoping to end up with better F2s with my Goji OG than my last attempt.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2021)

L


2seepictures said:


> Those Goji F2s look and sound really nice from the description of smells. Hoping to end up with better F2s with my Goji OG than my last attempt.
> 
> View attachment 4946586
> View attachment 4946587


What happened with your last goji f2? Did you cross to a sibling or outside genetics?

About half of my F2 became very mag hungry in veg and needed to be foliar fed.


----------



## 2seepictures (Jul 18, 2021)

Flaming Pie said:


> L
> 
> What happened with your last goji f2? Did you cross to a sibling or outside genetics?


I pollinated the mother before trying it, like I'm doing now, and it turned out to be a let down. Attractive flowers but smells were very light and unappealing, with a bland high. All the F2s I tested had the same smell, flower morphology and I believe I even saw a few nanners as well. I tried one cross to a Granola Funk F2 with the father used in the Goji F2 and it turned out great with ridiculously strong artificial strawberry smell.

Goji used to make those F2s :



>


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2021)

Purple Orange CBD x Double Jamaican at wk 9 not done stacking yet, still has a lil more to fill in & then ripen. I give it 2 more weeks though I'll be watching the trichs. Love growing this DJam in warmer humid months, don't have to worry about mold.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 20, 2021)

I did a manual pollination with the best pheno of Wedding Crasher that I hunted from seed to make a bunch of F2s so that I could hunt through them. Was just checking through the first plant I pollinated a little to see if they were ready. The second picture is the mom I used.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2021)

Cheers all, been a minute. But still grinding over here. This is my 2021 male of the year. Slurricane f1 x jelly pie. going to dump this on a majority of my cuts and see what I can find.

Females:
Cherry queen
Birthday Funk
Num Num
Lemon Tree Punch
Slurricane #3
Ruby Frost
Monkey Mints
Rain Dance
Chem Cookie Trip
Lemon Granola
Jet fuel OG x GG4 s1
Jelly Pie #5


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2021)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4947694
> Cheers all, been a minute. But still grinding over here. This is my 2021 male of the year. Slurricane f1 x jelly pie. going to dump this on a majority of my cuts and see what I can find.
> 
> Females:
> ...


How's that ruby frost? Haven't heard much about it yet


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 20, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How's that ruby frost? Haven't heard much about it yet


They look awesome so far. First run through these from seed. I’m taking cuts soon. I have two females. I’ve not seen much about it either.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 20, 2021)

Second night after flip

3 female and one male. I'm going to wait another night or two to be 100% sure of the male before I cull him.

They stink so good too.

BR


----------



## pop22 (Jul 21, 2021)

I use many cottage cheese and yogurt containers! I've done SOG with them and i like them for starter pots, rootball slips out nicely with them.



ogxochi said:


> I was thinking of using yogurt containers


----------



## pop22 (Jul 21, 2021)

I was in Phoenix visiting my daughter. Went to a dispensary with my son in-law. My first ever visit to one. I bought some Wedding crasher and some Ghost Train Haze. The GTH was nice but I loved the wedding crasher! 



LeftOurEyes said:


> I did a manual pollination with the best pheno of Wedding Crasher that I hunted from seed to make a bunch of F2s so that I could hunt through them. Was just checking through the first plant I pollinated a little to see if they were ready. The second picture is the mom I used.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947621
> View attachment 4947628


----------



## Budderton (Jul 21, 2021)

Vineyard Select x Monkey Berries called Baboon Wine made by Elite 613 Genetics. Just before lights on at 4 1/2 wks.


----------



## pop22 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a cross that started as an accident. I call it Blue Dragon. A cross of Blueberry Headband and Black Dragon autoflower. And what a great cross it is! I've grown a lot lot cultivars, maybe as many as 200 so far, and these have the densest buds I have ever seen! They are grinder busters. The BBH has always held true as far as taste and potency. I've taken them to F8. The high is an excellent hybrid type high, a nice body buzz with a great head high. I have to hide a stash for myself when family finds out i have a fresh batch lol!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 21, 2021)

pop22 said:


> I have a cross that started as an accident. I call it Blue Dragon. A cross of Blueberry Headband and Black Dragon autoflower. And what a great cross it is! I've grown a lot lot cultivars, maybe as many as 200 so far, and these have the densest buds I have ever seen! They are grinder busters. The BBH has always held true as far as taste and potency. I've taken them to F8. The high is an excellent hybrid type high, a nice body buzz with a great head high. I have to hide a stash for myself when family finds out i have a fresh batch lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948587View attachment 4948588


The male is blueberry headband right? Any Autoflower tendencies in the cross? Looks sweet


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 21, 2021)

Just about done, beat up from the heat and I was gone for the last week and a half, as usual, my plants are well neglected. The smell when I open this tent could knock over an elephant. Next pics after this, will be after harvest. Got some foxtailing but not most of them and the tric's are just starting to turn cloudy. All of them are extremely frosty, fairly chunky, keep in mind these are large plants, they would be five footers if they weren't bent over, mostly fist sized cola's and golf ball sized everything else. Definitely Old School hybrids for sure, 60-65 day plants for me, perfect hyrdo system could probably get these done in 55 days.

I just realized I haven't smoked any of this weed in over 25 years, should bring back some memories.


----------



## pop22 (Jul 22, 2021)

I bred it to be an auto. I'm currently making a new F1 cross and will fem the best of that batch. I had a large pheno but lost it somewhere along the way so I'm re-creating it.



JewelRunner said:


> The male is blueberry headband right? Any Autoflower tendencies in the cross? Looks sweet


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 23, 2021)

pop22 said:


> I have a cross that started as an accident. I call it Blue Dragon. A cross of Blueberry Headband and Black Dragon autoflower. And what a great cross it is! I've grown a lot lot cultivars, maybe as many as 200 so far, and these have the densest buds I have ever seen! They are grinder busters. The BBH has always held true as far as taste and potency. I've taken them to F8. The high is an excellent hybrid type high, a nice body buzz with a great head high. I have to hide a stash for myself when family finds out i have a fresh batch lol!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948587View attachment 4948588


Those are indeed gargantuan buds.


----------



## Budderton (Jul 24, 2021)

Another pheno of Biker Kush v2 X Lemon Slush from current seed batch test run. 4.5 weeks in. Looks like a ten weeker, like it's mom.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2021)

Feel like popping some chucks!

Zamaldelica x Morning Breath (OGKB/SSH) Hoping for some sweet carrot mango cookie terps

Have 2 packs of Zamaldelica but rather not deal with long flower times & pheno selection. Some phenos come out more woody than the sweet carrot mango terps. Dont remember the mother I used all that well but it wasn't a woody pheno. The smoke kept me up at nite when I was working overnights lol


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 25, 2021)

Archive Dosido x El Jefe's (56 day headband x chem ibl) 



Compound (gmo x jet fuel Gelato) x El jefe (56 day headband x chem ibl)


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 26, 2021)

Roughly 65% female ratio on my seedlings, I'm willing to bet about 10% are herms only displaying girly bits first, I hope not and yet having worked with Plushberry in the past, I want the terps but not th irritating instability many showed.

The majority of candy phenotypes smell like hot tamales candies now, the sweet berry/fruity candy smells are receding into the background while a spicy funk odor develops more on almost all plants, some definite cloves/myrcene terps coming off of the majority. This appears to be from the cuvee f2 male, a sweet chocolate spice phenotype.
A few male plants have survived, the selection process, a few started producing some flowers in veg from being root bound so I tossed them and transplanted the rest. I intend to flower them soon and collect pollen from the best examples and get rid of the clones of the unstable males. There are a few who have male and female counterparts which if the female and male prove to be quality I will pursue f2's of all the best phenotypes.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2021)

That is interesting. As I BXed the sativa girls the smells changed from old spice to cinnamon.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mohican said:


> That is interesting. As I BXed the sativa girls the smells changed from old spice to cinnamon.


That's what a few smelled like at first, blueberry/cherry musk and allspice, now its sweet and spicy candy funk. Cinnamon is very close to what I smell. I think growing out the best cuttings for 6 months and flowering twice before making the final selection, some plants mature and age better, especially among the Plushberry seeds I grew. Virtually every purple/pink Plushberry male and female pheno i found had low stress tolerance and were prone to producing nanners/calyxes. The mother plant I chose was a green pheno that lightly pink and purpled in spots towards the last week of flower, medium yielding but high terp production and quick cloning.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is my theory - males that smell good are really females that were forced male and result in hermie offspring. I select the males that don't smell or smell like males (bo) because they are showing strong male traits.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 27, 2021)

Mohican said:


> Here is my theory - males that smell good are really females that were forced male and result in hermie offspring. I select the males that don't smell or smell like males (bo) because they are showing strong male traits.


Rasta Jeff says his favorite males are bar trashcan/puke! Cant go wrong w a stinky male.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 1, 2021)

just wanted to congratulate @BobBitchen for his seeds being carried at dc seed exchange. Congrats brother can’t wait to pick up some gear.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 1, 2021)

here they are at 13 days since flip.




I only kept 2 girls. The one on the right reminds me more of the Cake N Chem structure I had before. The one on the right is more compact and has a stronger smell of the sweet rubber/skunk scent they both have.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 2, 2021)

What up boys n girls! Here's my crinkle cookies! Day 61 2gal coco flora flex full tilt schedule.


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2021)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> What up boys n girls! Here's my crinkle cookies! Day 61 2gal coco flora flex full tilt schedule.View attachment 4956923View attachment 4956924View attachment 4956925


I like the looks of her,hope she has that crinkle nose.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 3, 2021)

Alexandrias Revenge (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane) on day 33 of bloom. Both were frosty so I wanted even more frost so I crossed em hoping for magic.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 3, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) - I've seen flat stem, strange leaf growth, and now, 6 females show double branching.



The smells on most of these are funky, dark chocolate, berries and clove spice. I think these have some potential despite being mutants. 

If this trait is passed to clones, I think it would be wise to keep some of these and continue selecting/inbreeding to promote this trait.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 3, 2021)

genuity said:


> I like the looks of her,hope she has that crinkle nose.


Honestly there's hardly any smell when I pinch n rub sugar leaves. It's weird but doesn't mean shit too me all I care is about the high.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 4, 2021)

A bunch of test chucks in their high tech drying environment behind the T.V.


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Those look super strong!


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 5, 2021)

PARTY TIME !!!!



genuity said:


> View attachment 4958184


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> PARTY TIME !!!!


Yes it is, nothing but a seedling party

Crinkle cookies

Done killed off all the clone only stuff.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 6, 2021)

genuity said:


> Yes it is, nothing but a seedling party
> 
> Crinkle cookies
> View attachment 4959525
> Done killed off all the clone only stuff.


Happy hunting!


----------



## Budderton (Aug 6, 2021)

A shitty phone pic of one of the nicer ones from the lastest seed batch test. Was hopping for gas with candy but these are more lemon tart. Biker Kush V2 X Lemon Slush at eight weeks. Too much heat lately, getting them a little spikey.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 6, 2021)

My Black Domina (indica) x Oaxaca (sativa) hybrid. This is my seed plant this year, I am trying to standardise the hybrid. Out of two dozen seed, (F1s) the F2s included one that looked sativa, seven that looked indica of which most were male, and the rest hybrids with a sativa look. I've pollinated it with a similar male. I'll try these next grow to see what the distribution is like.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 6, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4959545
> My Black Domina (indica) x Oaxaca (sativa) hybrid. This is my seed plant this year, I am trying to standardise the hybrid. Out of two dozen seed, (F1s) the F2s included one that looked sativa, seven that looked indica of which most were male, and the rest hybrids with a sativa look. I've pollinated it with a similar male. I'll try these next grow to see what the distribution is like.


I love Oaxacan sativas, they're all good phenotypes imho, red and gold I had from Eldorado by nirvana were top notch, just a bit too lanky under my hps, I could more easily tame the height using cob LEDs like I do now.


Which pheno of Oaxacan did you use for the pollen?


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 7, 2021)

genuity said:


> Yes it is, nothing but a seedling party


----------



## Cycad (Aug 7, 2021)

It was supposedly some Acapulco Gold I bought about 20 years ago.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2021)

Cheers Gen  - Demo
(GMO x Dessert Breath)

Picture does her no justice, ticks all my boxes


----------



## Satch12 (Aug 7, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Gen  - Demo
> (GMO x Dessert Breath)
> View attachment 4960174
> Picture does her no justice, ticks all my boxes


Looks super nice! What is dessert breath?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 7, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Looks super nice! What is dessert breath?


Cookies n Cream x High School Sweetheart


----------



## genuity (Aug 7, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Gen  - Demo
> (GMO x Dessert Breath)
> View attachment 4960174
> Picture does her no justice, ticks all my boxes


I'll never understand how I did not keep a stash of these...
You got her looking like a superstar.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks woweeeeee!


----------



## Chuckb86 (Aug 7, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Gen  - Demo
> (GMO x Dessert Breath)
> View attachment 4960174
> Picture does her no justice, ticks all my boxes


I'd.love to grow these.out looks


----------



## 18six50 (Aug 7, 2021)

Did up a bunch of finger hash, just toss the kiff in a baggie and roll it up, press as hard as you can and keep rolling. Total of 26 grams from the trim off this run, to toss in with some I still had left over. Total of 48 grams in the pic with the lighter. 

(Heard a joke the other day; A guy from Europe said that America was the only country they gave the metric system to, where only the people on drugs know how to use it. )

Why do I do this? Fuck if I know, I never smoke it all, although I give it a good try. I love hash, more than concentrates and I have more of that stuff than I can ever dab too. That big ball is from a run of "red bud" old local mostly sativa strain, the darker stuff is from a Star Pupil run, you can see the purple that gets in instead of the green. Same with the red bud, it makes different colored hash for sure. Smokes different too of course. And the ball that's kinda darker green but not the darkest one is from Usefull's Bag's of Oranges, it's a trip smoking that hash, I killed one ball already of that one. Very cool flavor as hash.

The bud turned out great this run, and it's bringing back some good memories for sure. I ended up with 26 half gallon jars of dry bud, didn't quite hit a QP per plant I don't think, but close. I never weigh stuff because I absolutely hate handling the bud at all if I can help it. It will take a while to cure to bring out all the flavor, which is a fruity sweet skunk flavor with a bit of gas and lime, it all looks pretty much exactly the same as far as the bud, the plants looked a bit different with some bigger producers but it was all stable even though I stressed them hard. Nice fairly dense taken off the cola stems and broken all down into popcorn buds, it really reminds me far more of the Humboldt/Greenville Skunk that I used to pick up in Santa Cruz in the late 80's early 90's. Back in the day this was about the frostiest buds you could get, probably around 25% thc I'd guess. I think I'll add this to my lineup once in a while, it's nice taking a trip back in time and everyone I've given a taste to loves it.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 8, 2021)

18six50 said:


> View attachment 4960498
> 
> 
> Did up a bunch of finger hash, just toss the kiff in a baggie and roll it up, press as hard as you can and keep rolling. Total of 26 grams from the trim off this run, to toss in with some I still had left over. Total of 48 grams in the pic with the lighter.
> ...


All of the reasons I grow. Not sure what running out looks like but I pick up things here and there if they are nice enough to smoke and better than my headstash if I get scared.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 8, 2021)

DVG- road rage (tk x grandpas breath) x (motorbreath x grandpas breath) gonna do some work this year, headed for a clean tent for collection!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 8, 2021)

genuity said:


> I'll never understand how I did not keep a stash of these...
> You got her looking like a superstar.


I got ya

I've dipped into the pack twice for hunts, sent a load off to Sarrf Africa to my brother in law the other year (sadly customs got them) but he's over here smoking it anyways. I got the Crinkle Cookies too, think they were named Legend Breath at the time though.


----------



## Chuckb86 (Aug 8, 2021)

Budderton said:


> A bunch of test chucks in their high tech drying environment behind the T.V.
> View attachment 4958041View attachment 4958042


I'd grow some of these out for ya I can even show ya a few pics of my last grow


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 8, 2021)

Dropped 4 south beach breezes, 1 survivor, hoping for a lady.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

She's piling on the bud. I am watching VERY closely for bud rot.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Dropped 4 south beach breezes, 1 survivor, hoping for a lady.
> View attachment 4961093


That south beach breeze is fire bro. Here wat mine came out looking like come harvest day.last year.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

This plant is from the same batch of seed as my last pic. But it's totally different. F2s are unbelievably variable. This one has the lime green colour of the A Gold, but the massive broad fans of the Domina. And the habit is pretty much like Domina. This was a very common pheno in this 24-seed batch. I think there were 7 like this and 5 were male. There was one AG and all the rest were close variations of the 50-50 original cross. I still have F1 seed for reference. Once I stabilise it a bit better I'll call it Ceremonial #1.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2021)

C-theGrower said:


> That south beach breeze is fire bro. Here wat mine came out looking like come harvest day.last year.View attachment 4961860View attachment 4961861View attachment 4961862


Looks gorgeous brother, well done. Hope she is a lady and comes out like this. How was the smoke?


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Looks gorgeous brother, well done. Hope she is a lady and comes out like this. How was the smoke?


Thanks brotha. Yeah hopefully you get your self a nice lady. The smoke was bomb I can’t quite remember.just cuz it’s been a min. But if I can recall she was really Earthy/sweet like. If I were u I cut my self a couple of clones. She a nice pheno to have around.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 9, 2021)

C-theGrower said:


> Thanks brotha. Yeah hopefully you get your self a nice lady. The smoke was bomb I can’t quite remember.just cuz it’s been a min. But if I can recall she was really Earthy/sweet like. If I were u I cut my self a couple of clones. She a nice pheno to have around.


Thanks for the info! Still have 8 or 9 seeds left just in case it’s not a her.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 9, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4961688
> She's piling on the bud. I am watching VERY closely for bud rot.


The top of the cola appears to show some webbing, I'd try to remove as much as possible, if spiders are camping out then they're a definite contaminant


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> The top of the cola appears to show some webbing, I'd try to remove as much as possible, if spiders are camping out then they're a definite contaminant


You're probably right, they are everywhere here. I'll get out the camel-hair brush. Thanks.


----------



## C-theGrower (Aug 9, 2021)

@Cycad you should check this product out. (Plant therapy) it’s safe to spray during flower. You should also recommend adding a fan. Or shake the whole plant once or twice a day just to nock off any excess water. Also, Shaking the plants will help with nockin off spider mite.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 10, 2021)

They're not mites but actual spiders. It's like spider hell here. I have never seen so many. White, green, black, brown... I opened an electricity box and inside was a large tarantula.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cycad said:


> They're not mites but actual spiders. It's like spider hell here. I have never seen so many. White, green, black, brown... I opened an electricity box and inside was a large tarantula.


it looked like the webbing I got from outdoor spiders. I'd often hike and track in a critter or two without knowledge, it's pretty easy to spot the webbing in light, and its fairly easy to clean and eradicate the spider's responsible.

I used to find big tarantulas as a kid when I lived in florida, those things are creepy as fuck and the size of a fist.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 10, 2021)

This thread is pretty inspiring, I hope to post something in here, in the next year or two.


----------



## higher self (Aug 10, 2021)

Prayer Pupil x Jelly Breath around 2 wks



Punto Rojo x Durban Punch at 25 days


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 11, 2021)

*fchuck around and find out...*



*we be movin' Brix 

*


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 11, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Gen  - Demo
> (GMO x Dessert Breath)
> View attachment 4960174
> Picture does her no justice, ticks all my boxes


Very nice. How long did u take her?


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 12, 2021)

Alexandrias Revenge #1 (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane) interesting mix of both parents.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 12, 2021)

That looks great!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Very nice. How long did u take her?


Thanks, 10 weeks in soil


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 13, 2021)

*Ditch Weed

*

Notes; Smells like pine/cedar/fancy vintage it is very earthy and pleasent smelling. The spice aroma has actually faded. It's going to taste like weed. The reversal pollen we mentioned was compromised and didn't set any seeds. No pollination was picked up within 2 weeks/ if there was it was failed. Cutting close, introduced a new male that was going to be used on another project. Going 16+ ; worried because 13-14 we may get some self-poli action. Will cut all nitrogen inputs soon. Kinda bummed I neglected this plant for so long. Still gonna smoke the whole thang tho. Mothered a nice cut early on and planning on getting a new plant ready in the next week for some more things.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 13, 2021)

Rainbow Milk
(Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirates Milk #1)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2021)

3 goji og F2. Bulking up like crazy right now. Greasy fuel, strawberry fuel and pine sap Grease.


----------



## Budderton (Aug 14, 2021)

Biker Kush v2 X Lemon Slush with the big fans cut off. Fresh chopped lemons.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

I can see I'm gonna have to up my game. Just wait...


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I can see I'm gonna have to up my game. Just wait...


Same this way,it's been some well put together crosses posted these last few pages.


----------



## genuity (Aug 14, 2021)

Flaming Pie said:


> @genuity didn't you run some f2 goji?
> 
> I didn't expect them to stack like this. My organic schedule is on point this run.


This is one strain I still have not ran yet..

But them are definitely stacking up nicely.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh bugger. My Herbies order has got lost. I blame the thieving post office. They are resending it.
I was really hoping to grow the Sartori this season but it's too late now, 
There's a few others too. Brown Underpants, and Orange Stains.
No, sorry, that's not true. I invented those. I am too baked to remember what were the others,


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 15, 2021)

Cycad said:


> I am too baked to remember


welcome to my world


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 15, 2021)

Alexandrias Revenge # 2 day 45F. (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane).


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 16, 2021)

_Grapes of Wrath_


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 16, 2021)

Embracing chaos. Bodhi Black Raspberry mom dusted with Black Triangle,Soul Axis,and Blue Sunshine males. Open pollination situation. The close up is the plant on far left. These got select branches dusted with a11 holy weed x holy bud male, a Headbanger 4 male, and two of them got dusted with a male from the same mix as the girls. So, those seeds could be F2 or an F1 with half sibling plants, depending on what these are...diving into the mystery.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 16, 2021)

The 4 week mark since flip to 12/12

Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk


The smell is unreal, sweet, fruit candy, berries, cream.


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 16, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> The 4 week mark since flip to 12/12
> View attachment 4966771
> Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk
> View attachment 4966772
> ...


Damnit. A plant here is a week or so behind yours and I kept it because of a few unique things but now looking at your week 4's it makes me want to pull it HAHA.. jk.. Maybe will go show the plant your pics and kick her into gear. Are those botome feeding?

Cake n Chem x LS sounds nice. That structure is killer seriously stacking up.. I got some Chem Cake (people under the stairs) I been wanting to sprout but haven't had the space. All my pots are full.

Damnit again man.. Jaw dropping clean pistils. And I like the pink background too..


----------



## jigfresh (Aug 17, 2021)

Holy shit dude... she's sexy AF!



Tartaria Genetics said:


> Alexandrias Revenge # 2 day 45F. (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane). View attachment 4965938


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 17, 2021)

jigfresh said:


> Holy shit dude... she's sexy AF!


He said day 45???????


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 17, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Damnit. A plant here is a week or so behind yours and I kept it because of a few unique things but now looking at your week 4's it makes me want to pull it HAHA.. jk.. Maybe will go show the plant your pics and kick her into gear. Are those botome feeding?
> 
> Cake n Chem x LS sounds nice. That structure is killer seriously stacking up.. I got some Chem Cake (people under the stairs) I been wanting to sprout but haven't had the space. All my pots are full.
> 
> Damnit again man.. Jaw dropping clean pistils. And I like the pink background too..


Thank you for your kind, encouraging words. I am not bottom feeding, just old-fashion soil, and I'm being very cautious on the feeding, only a light feed here and there. I think in the past I have been guilty of overfeeding and causing nute lockout issues.
I'll update again in another couple weeks and also near the end before I chop!



BR


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 17, 2021)

Retraction...I think those are from a DLA6 mom. Lost my tags for these. But, I did plant some of the Black Raspberry crosses too. It isn't far in setting buds, but it's the frostiest thing in the garden and it already smells delicious quite loudly. 
Bodhi Black Raspberry mom x Blue Sunshine,Soul Axis, or Black Triangle dad:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2021)

Feeling frisky & lookin' for love... 








Strain: Nurse Ratchet by Cult Classics. 
09 Animal Cookies x (Blue Lotus x Alien OG)

Gonna fill this love shack with some lovely ladies.


----------



## Buck5050 (Aug 20, 2021)

CandyMan x GorillaBlues the art of chuck fu


----------



## Budderton (Aug 20, 2021)

Biker Kush v2 X Lemon Slush. Last pheno still going at 11 wks, getting all spikey from the too much heat. Damn heatwaves.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 20, 2021)

South beach breeze, thought they were dead but like little rambos they won’t die.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 23, 2021)

After about 4 days of 12/12 some of my (Plushberry x Cuvee f2) have developed odors similar to one phenotype of the Cuvee f2 but different. Reminiscent of cherry cough syrup and DMT/vomit/tennis balls. It's not pleasant at all, smells very artificial/chemical. A few of the lankier girls are much sweeter, now smelling more like watermelon/cherry gummies, way more appealing terps.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2021)

Demo
(GMO x Dessert Breath)


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 24, 2021)

Alexandrias Revenge (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane) , day 58F.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 24, 2021)

Ok, so far, wonky leaf, flat stem, double branching, now, found the mutation I've been looking for since 2012 when I first grew ace of Spades. I was hoping I would find this in the Ace of Spades seeds I bought in 2017 along with plushberry. I've been looking for 8 years, and now I've found it, a Bleeding/Gooey pheno of Black Cherry Soda expressed in offspring. I had an AOS who had sugary purple and red sap patches all along the buds and stems. This is what I want to breed with, and it smells like cherry haribo gummy.
There are too many options to select from in this polyhbrid and this and the double branching females are definitely making F2's this harvest.

Plushberry x Cuvee F2


Ok now on further inspection, the girl right next to it also has the red cherry sap and smell, just a bit spicier like hot tamales, I'm going to have to inspect the rest of these today, day 5 flowering and I've discovered 3 herms amongst the 47 females and a stealth male, 0 desirable traits on any. No stank, no sweet, no sap. Down to 43 females.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 25, 2021)

Double branching male discovered, now I can pollenate my double branched females and see what happens.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 25, 2021)

Upon further inspection of (Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#5 I noticed that while being a bleeding pheno it produces the double branching as well as stickier stem rub, this might be pollenate too if it doesn't show herm traits by the start of week 4.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 26, 2021)

Cg collectibles on IG, life house seeds I think. Gmo bx. I suspect way the lineage is wrote out it’s a burger or han solo crossed with swampboys gmo. We’ll see how she turns out.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Aug 26, 2021)

Little flowering tent full of Ethos crosses

Started with a 5 pack of reg Temple Kush x Wedding Cake about 3 grows ago. Made about 50 clones of the original plants and ended up with close to a thousand reg seeds of my own. 

Crosses of Ethos with Dosidos Cookies and Katsus Key Lime Kush


----------



## Budderton (Aug 29, 2021)

Here's one for all you chuckers that only have a few hundred beans to clean and don't wanna buy or build a seed sorter. I stick a hard plastic straw in the end of my vacuum cleaner and suck up the undesirable and leave the good. Keeps your fingers off the seeds and is kinda fun while your baked too...


Shitty pic but you get the idea.
Happy Chucking!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

Finally made it over to this thread and I'm trying to get caught up a little.
Everyone's gardens/chucks look amazing!

I missed this thread and all the great gardeners here.

I'll be back to pick some brains for my fall/winter projects. I've got a few in mind for reversals but wanted some input before I start.

Contestants for possible reversals-
Kush Mints
Gary Payton
Banana Bread (Lonely Bones cut)

Happy growing!


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2021)

DonBrennon said:


> Goofy grape @ 65days
> View attachment 4552393View attachment 4552394View attachment 4552395


I can not wait to see these type of plants in my garden again..
The perfect fall fade..


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2021)

Wk 6 Punto Rojo x Durban Punch #3. This pheno is the terpiest thing in my tent right now since wk 3. Naming this cross Red Dot Precision. I may make feminized f2's since I don't have a male or go the back cross route.


----------



## Shua1991 (Aug 29, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Here's one for all you chuckers that only have a few hundred beans to clean and don't wanna buy or build a seed sorter. I stick a hard plastic straw in the end of my vacuum cleaner and suck up the undesirable and leave the good. Keeps your fingers off the seeds and is kinda fun while your baked too...
> View attachment 4975131
> 
> Shitty pic but you get the idea.
> Happy Chucking!


Stoner ingenuity at its finest


----------



## Dreaming1 (Aug 29, 2021)

I have too much. And I can't stop.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 30, 2021)

6 weeks...

the other one

first one has a definite lemon/cream/cake thing going, the second one is more berries

I have a cut from each one that I'll keep right through curing and smoke tests. If one is nice enough I'll get back in my seeds to find a good male.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2021)

I've been blessed 


Nepoji = Nepali x Goji f3 (Nepali was an unreleased Bodhi tester I believe)
Dosi = North Cal cut (I flowered the North Cal cut for a while when it hit the UK few years ago, same cut used)
Thunderbud =Purple Urkle x Pineapple Funk
Adhesive = GG4 x Nepoji f1 

Few year ago I was on the farm on the Thunderfudge thread and got to know a guy called Bee. Great grower and made his own chucks, he gifted me some Adhesive seeds which blew my mind. 
We hooked up again recently and he's gifted me some absolute fire, I'm just checking on my other seeds to see what I can pop.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2021)

Recent harvest of goji og f2 #3


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2021)

Goji og f2 #1 & #2 on deck


----------



## Budderton (Sep 3, 2021)

Male pollen donor to make White Apricot Sherbet F3's. Finally getting to try out theses pollen isolation bags that I got for my birthday. Note: I swept up floor after I was done working.


----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 3, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Male pollen donor to make White Apricot Sherbet F3's. Finally getting to try out theses pollen isolation bags that I got for my birthday. Note: I swept up floor after I was done working. View attachment 4978617


Please link to the bag friend


----------



## Budderton (Sep 3, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> Please link to the bag friend


I recieved them as a gift, not sure where they came from. Search up pollen isolation bags. Probably on Amazon.


----------



## 2seepictures (Sep 3, 2021)

Flaming Pie said:


> Goji og f2 #1 & #2 on deck


Love the flower structure on those. They look so healthy too. Great job!


----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 4, 2021)

Budderton said:


> I recieved them as a gift, not sure where they came from. Search up pollen isolation bags. Probably on Amazon.





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P83H9Q2/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_5SX4G0ANDN5XGAV8FXGB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Budderton (Sep 4, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00P83H9Q2/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_awdb_imm_5SX4G0ANDN5XGAV8FXGB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I don't think those would work. They have to have a mesh size small enough to block pollen. Something more like these....

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=pollination+bags+for+plants&crid=148V8UX19BD6L&sprefix=pollination+bags&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 4, 2021)

Anyone ever see full buds forming where the presexing calyx or stamen would form? I thought I had herms but 2 plants are just growing really tiny buds, almost like when they form on the leaf with certain mutants. And it appears to be the plants that form double branches, so maybe they produce more abundant flowers? I've never noticed much difference in yield when I grew plants with leaf buds.

Bunch of mutations I've never seen before
And some I haven't seen in a while.

She wants to bud everywhere! This pheno smells like black cherry Pepsi, the Plushberry really shines in this cross, on terps.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 5, 2021)

Rainbow Milk - up and out
(Rainbowbelts #3 x Pirates Milk #1)


Not sure whats going on with this one?

Gut instinct cross, I'd not flowered either strain before but it called. After flowering and tasting I'm hoping this cross takes on the structure and branching of Pirates Milk #1 male, flavour is gonna be out there, both are immense in their own way.

I wasn't able to keep the #1 male around but kept #5. Will see how this cross pans out and how #5 flowers, may make it again.


----------



## Budderton (Sep 5, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Rainbow Milk - up and out
> (Rainbowbelts #3 x Pirates Milk #1)
> View attachment 4980043
> 
> ...


There's something to be said about intuition, especially if you've been serving the plant a long time. And I love it when people hold their males! Happy hunting!


----------



## SeedpoppersUnite (Sep 5, 2021)

genuity said:


> Spectacular
> 
> The first time I put nugs of this out,people was dead set,that I sprayed my plants with wine..
> That smell reminded me of prison Hooch to the T..


Hello by ANY chance are you the original breeder of these seeds? ( mimosa x dessert breath)
I got these on a giveaway three years back said he bred them and just wanted to see photos if I popped them…. Well I did but his account is Deleted IG …. Wow! I fell in love! made an F2 from two different phenos and the same male. One was fermented fruity orange donut flavor and the other a more gassy grapish fruit flavor ….. now I’m swimming in beans. The potency tho
if it was you, thank you!


----------



## genuity (Sep 6, 2021)

SeedpoppersUnite said:


> Hello by ANY chance are you the original breeder of these seeds? ( mimosa x dessert breath)
> I got these on a giveaway three years back said he bred them and just wanted to see photos if I popped them…. Well I did but his account is Deleted IG …. Wow! I fell in love! made an F2 from two different phenos and the same male. One was fermented fruity orange donut flavor and the other a more gassy grapish fruit flavor ….. now I’m swimming in beans. The potency tho
> if it was you, thank you!


I'm happy you enjoyed them & even more happy to hear about that (fermented orange fruity donut flavor) that is a flavor I will always love.

I glad ya found this thread.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 6, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Rainbow Milk - up and out
> (Rainbowbelts #3 x Pirates Milk #1)
> View attachment 4980043
> 
> ...


I thought my mutants were wonky, yours is making heart shaped leafs and looks like whirled phyllotaxy/flat stem maybe?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2021)

Budderton said:


> There's something to be said about intuition, especially if you've been serving the plant a long time. And I love it when people hold their males! Happy hunting!


Thanks, I'm working on a dedicated male tent at another location and yeah, you've always got to listen to your gut / intuition. 



Shua1991 said:


> I thought my mutants were wonky, yours is making heart shaped leafs and looks like whirled phyllotaxy/flat stem maybe?


Possibly yes, I've seen them expressed a little different before but I think you're onto something. See how its doing in a couple of weeks. Have some MAC1 x Face Off above soil looking weird too.

What mutants you got going? I


----------



## SeedpoppersUnite (Sep 6, 2021)

genuity said:


> I'm happy you enjoyed them & even more happy to hear about that (fermented orange fruity donut flavor) that is a flavor I will always love.
> 
> I glad ya found this thread.


Thank you! 
so glad I found it as well. In life there’s strains…. and then there’s a certain strain that you want to use in everything you create… this is one of them! I also crossed this with Blackberry Kush hoping to get blackberry wine flavor but we will see could be berries and creme!
Here’s some photos of the first couple runs! Frosty buds that are like dense rocks!


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 6, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)
Plant #71 is the quickest of the batch to produce resin, after 2 weeks of 12/12 a few plants are showing faster growth, a few are showing pink coloration already starting to form, more than my initial Plushberry grow.
 pink females are a bit slower to flower overall it seems.


----------



## bgc2020 (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone pollen chucking with autos? I have a pack of regular M/F autos from Wicked Pissah Seeds and I think I’m going to try a open pollination seed run this winter. I’m thinking of it as a wallet preservation run hahaha.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2021)

Bob's Meltdown I put outside and she did that weird reveg thing where they get single bladed leaves. They stayed serrated though.

Now she is getting covered in resin:







There is an Agent Orange x Shoreline Sativa male in there with them:



Hope I get some Orange Honeybee phenos!


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 10, 2021)

Test patch swelling. Lots of variety in here. Gives me a chance to dig through seeds for interesting stuff to run inside. Barely amended the soil. Hopefully bigger/fuller plants next year.


----------



## Budderton (Sep 13, 2021)

Post pollination shower. White Montage hit with White Montage male to make f2s


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 13, 2021)

Dropping a few each of these in h2o. Going to use half a pack (6) Oni Sour bananacanna's - (sour diesel x banana og) x Tropicana cookies male to make f2's and some wild crosses. I have grown out the Katsu's key lime kush, Compound's pink certz (menthol x grape gasoline) and Loud-Cannagenix's Slurlato and loved all 3 of them. Had to get some Wyeast's gear in there too. I am running Specimen X (stunning plant) from Clearwater and Tiki's collaboration and everything I have seen from the Devil driver made me throw in some Cool Blue.
Going to be a fun run.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 13, 2021)

8 weeks today. Does it look close to chopping time RIU? 



I dunno I'm seeing quite a lot of cloudy tricks and lots of amber already. You be the judge


>2 more weeks

BR


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Sep 13, 2021)

higher self said:


> Wk 6 Punto Rojo x Durban Punch #3. This pheno is the terpiest thing in my tent right now since wk 3. Naming this cross Red Dot Precision. I may make feminized f2's since I don't have a male or go the back cross route.
> 
> View attachment 4975204


I was beginning to feel abit lost in the thread, nice to see someone else working with sativas. Looks good man good job.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 14, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> 8 weeks today. Does it look close to chopping time RIU?
> View attachment 4986597
> 
> View attachment 4986598
> ...


Amber is always a tell, if you want a more sedative style effect wait a bit longer or harvest now if you want less cbd/cbg/cbn, it's possible you have a high cbd pheno that is high% amber when fully ripe. I would try to peek at some of the inner buds rather than the tops to tell for sure.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 14, 2021)

Checking up on one of 2 male candidates, growing it in a 24oz cup, the smell has gone from funky spice to vomit/funk and cherry medicine, only 3 weeks Into flower, no female parts, stable thus far. Rootbound and stressed, if this male had any instabilities I want to expose them if possible before using it's collected pollen. The vomit/cherry phenotypes are packing on the trichs now at 3 weeks indoors.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Sep 15, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> View attachment 4986438Dropping a few each of these in h2o. Going to use half a pack (6) Oni Sour bananacanna's - (sour diesel x banana og) x Tropicana cookies male to make f2's and some wild crosses. I have grown out the Katsu's key lime kush, Compound's pink certz (menthol x grape gasoline) and Loud-Cannagenix's Slurlato and loved all 3 of them. Had to get some Wyeast's gear in there too. I am running Specimen X (stunning plant) from Clearwater and Tiki's collaboration and everything I have seen from the Devil driver made me throw in some Cool Blue.
> Going to be a fun run.



I crossed a Key Lime Kush to an Ethos Temple Kush x Wedding Cake

There's 2 phenos in week 4ish right now, first one has a slight polyploid trait i think


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 17, 2021)

#71 started producing nanners around week 4, no longer qualified for making f2's, it was the fastest maturing among the bunch, peach gummy candy smell.removed the nanners so I'll let it finish.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 20, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#84 day 30 12/12, this plant is a bit slower to flower, it's about a week behind the rest, but the stem rub leaves the fingers greasy and odorous, like rotten onion and cherries, this plant is the foulest of the lot, but it's not yet halfway through flower.


I asked a second opinion and got "Dark chocolate, durian"


I imagine durian is the foulness I detect, like rotten onion fruitiness.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 22, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#12 Cherry Cola pheno is turning pink 32 days into flower, this is among the best smelling sweet phenotypes, one of my 5 favorites, BCS/plushberry dominant phenotype, I hope the effect matches the looks and smell.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Hey all just have a question. 
Not to familiar with making seeds, made some once ten years ago but that all the experience I got. I have some Blueberry plants going and I wanted to make some seeds so I kept a male in a solo cup and have it flowering, it's got lots of balls but none are opening up and dropping pollen. Sometimes if the branch gets touched they will just fall off. It looks like they dry up and die in stead of open.you think that could be because my 400 was within 12 inches of it? I moved it up to about 18-20 inches hoping it helps.Here's a couple pics


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 23, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Hey all just have a question.
> Not to familiar with making seeds, made some once ten years ago but that all the experience I got. I have some Blueberry plants going and I wanted to make some seeds so I kept a male in a solo cup and have it flowering, it's got lots of balls but none are opening up and dropping pollen. Sometimes if the branch gets touched they will just fall off. It looks like they dry up and die in stead of open.you think that could be because my 400 was within 12 inches of it? I moved it up to about 18-20 inches hoping it helps.Here's a couple pics
> View attachment 4993527View attachment 4993528


I've not seen this particular behaviour before, try transplanting it into a bigger container, i know that blueberry is a fickle variety, lots of stuff has to be dialed in for them to really perform, it might just be being rootbound + other stresses. 

That's a really frosty male too, looks good to me aside from the performance anxiety.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> I've not seen this particular behaviour before, try transplanting it into a bigger container, i know that blueberry is a fickle variety, lots of stuff has to be dialed in for them to really perform, it might just be being rootbound + other stresses.
> 
> That's a really frosty male too, looks good to me aside from the performance anxiety.


Thanks for the reply, ya it has me puzzled, picking off some of the dry looking ones to see if there was any pollen. It hasn't grown any more leaves either, just pollen sacs, that normal? It won't fuck it up if I transplant?
Ya I can't believe how frosty it is too, It makes me really want to get this pollen. Only need a little bit so I kept it in the solo cup, if I knew it was going to be this frosty I would have given it the respect it deserves.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 23, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Thanks for the reply, ya it has me puzzled, picking off some of the dry looking ones to see if there was any pollen. It hasn't grown any more leaves either, just pollen sacs, that normal? It won't fuck it up if I transplant?
> Ya I can't believe how frosty it is too, It makes me really want to get this pollen. Only need a little bit so I kept it in the solo cup, if I knew it was going to be this frosty I would have given it the respect it deserves.


You should put it in a larger pot and reveg the plant, give it a second chance.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> You should put it in a larger pot and reveg the plant, give it a second chance.


Think you might be right


----------



## Cycad (Sep 23, 2021)

My experimental chuckers are from weed that yielded 10% oil. I was wondering if that was because the weed was too old, damaged, etc. but no, I don't think so. It is in flower but smells nowhere near as strong as my own strains.


----------



## Budderton (Sep 23, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Hey all just have a question.
> Not to familiar with making seeds, made some once ten years ago but that all the experience I got. I have some Blueberry plants going and I wanted to make some seeds so I kept a male in a solo cup and have it flowering, it's got lots of balls but none are opening up and dropping pollen. Sometimes if the branch gets touched they will just fall off. It looks like they dry up and die in stead of open.you think that could be because my 400 was within 12 inches of it? I moved it up to about 18-20 inches hoping it helps.Here's a couple pics
> View attachment 4993527View attachment 4993528


Hey Justblazin. I've seen males dropping unopened pollen sacks years ago when I was experimenting with collecting pollen in a dark closet. I flowerd them till I felt they were a couple days from opening, then put them in an unlit closest, to see if they would drop pollen. They did not. They all fell off, unopened, from being freaked out by the sudden absence of light for 2-3 days. I suspect it's the stress of being root bound that may be calprit in your case. Is it from seed and spent it's whole life in a solo? Perhaps a gentle up pot and continued flower cycle with the light at 18" will give it the confidence to drop some pollen. Good luck and Happy Chucking!


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Hey Justblazin. I've seen males dropping unopened pollen sacks years ago when I was experimenting with collecting pollen in a dark closet. I flowerd them till I felt they were a couple days from opening, then put them in an unlit closest, to see if they would drop pollen. They did not. They all fell off, unopened, from being freaked out by the sudden absence of light for 2-3 days. I suspect it's the stress of being root bound that may be calprit in your case. Is it from seed and spent it's whole life in a solo? Perhaps a gentle up pot and continued flower cycle with the light at 18" will give it the confidence to drop some pollen. Good luck and Happy Chucking!


Thanks.
I'll try and repot it and hope for the best


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Thanks.
> I'll try and repot it and hope for the best


Not all males or reversed females drop viable pollen. Blueberry is an older line that has been inbred quite a bit so it is possible your male is just sterile.

I just reversed a plant of mine and it did this same thing. Formed tons of balls but few opened and none had pollen. Sucks a fat one but thats just part of the game.


----------



## Budderton (Sep 24, 2021)

One from current test run. Carls Shoes x Meat Breath regs. Nothing good can come of this......or can it?
Damn "what ifs"


----------



## Cycad (Sep 24, 2021)

Indica.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> One from current test run. Carls Shoes x Meat Breath regs. Nothing good can come of this......or can it?
> Damn "what ifs"View attachment 4994628


Only one way to find out


----------



## Budderton (Sep 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Only one way to find out


Indeed.


----------



## LGND (Sep 25, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Hey all just have a question.
> Not to familiar with making seeds, made some once ten years ago but that all the experience I got. I have some Blueberry plants going and I wanted to make some seeds so I kept a male in a solo cup and have it flowering, it's got lots of balls but none are opening up and dropping pollen. Sometimes if the branch gets touched they will just fall off. It looks like they dry up and die in stead of open.you think that could be because my 400 was within 12 inches of it? I moved it up to about 18-20 inches hoping it helps.Here's a couple pics
> View attachment 4993527View attachment 4993528


It looks like some are about to open up. What week of flower is the male in? I've had a couple frosty males before but never had it running down the stalk like that, really cool specimen! Hope you can get some pollen and reveg him.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 25, 2021)

LGND said:


> It looks like some are about to open up. What week of flower is the male in? I've had a couple frosty males before but never had it running down the stalk like that, really cool specimen! Hope you can get some pollen and reveg him.


It's at least 2-3 weeks maybe more, I reported it 2 nights ago and raised the light to Like 20 inches at least....so fingers crossed


----------



## 18six50 (Sep 26, 2021)

Been a great summer, I see I have some catching up to do, looks like some great chucks. 

I'm token on my now completely cured P-funk, stems snap and it smokes perfect in a joint now and in a bong it tastes and smokes smooth coats the mouth, sweet skunk bit of lime and funk. Nice tasting. I wouldn't say it's out of the world unique, just nice old school skunk. Smells like a skunk too. Left a bag in the trunk of the car and it stunk up the whole car, wife said she thought I hit a skunk. It's more skunky than anything I've smelled in a while. Top picture is looking into a jar, bottom pic is a quarter ounce, for size and just for the fun of it for me, I forget what a bag of weed looks like. LOL. Plus it gives an idea of what size buds they are. About two fingers, like old school. I don't trim them up like most people do now either. I don't pick every last leaf off of them either, so they look like homegrown and smell like it too! 

I forget how little a quarter is. LOL 

I'll be helping harvest outdoors in a day or two, then I'll be working on a new indoor project called tripod starting very soon.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 27, 2021)

I dusted a NL #6 x Appalachia female with some pollen from a Unicorn Milk male the other day and have two Grape Ape Cake males in flower right now that I'm collecting pollen from, I was hoping to get a male Tropical Escape plant out of the freebies I got but all of them ended up being female.

I'm going to use the Grape Ape Cake pollen and make some chucks with the plants I have in flower that aren't past the window to pollinate:

GMO x Grape Ape Cake
Blueberry Dub x Grape Ape Cake
Double Dipped Strawberries x Grape Ape Cake
Blue Pit x Grape Ape Cake
Tropical Escape x Grape Ape Cake
Helen Back x Grape Ape Cake


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks like the meltdown didn't make any seeds. I have not inspected the whole thing yet though so I still have hope.

The Agent Orange is next to a sprinkler. Apparently these couple of cold days caused her to die from wetness? One branch is still alive and there are seeds on the dead flowers.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 28, 2021)

Got to harvest point with the Superskunk from Nirvana. Test bud: nice smooth smoke. Quoted at 16-18%. I compared it to my strain Ceremonial #1 and the SS wasn't anywhere near as potent. Would I recommend it? It seems to be very resistant to bud rot, so that's great if you're looking for that. I wouldn't recommend it for outdoor because I had to stake mine, the main stem is slender. My A.Gold throwback has been in since May and it needs months by the look of it, but the smell is amazing, it's really sweet without any sour. Like candyfloss.


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 28, 2021)

Cycad said:


> Got to harvest point with the Superskunk from Nirvana. Test bud: nice smooth smoke. Quoted at 16-18%. I compared it to my strain Ceremonial #1 and the SS wasn't anywhere near as potent. Would I recommend it? It seems to be very resistant to bud rot, so that's great if you're looking for that. I wouldn't recommend it for outdoor because I had to stake mine, the main stem is slender. My A.Gold throwback has been in since May and it needs months by the look of it, but the smell is amazing, it's really sweet without any sour. Like candyfloss.


I had a Nirvana I.C.E. plant that would grow massive colas when lst/lollypopped and wouldn't grow mold despite my grow area having 60-80% humidity and 80+ temps during a summer grow. I wish I had bred something Into it because it was damn near bulletproof, just lacked flavor. Perfect for muggy northeast where I live. Those Dutch breeders know how to select for mold and mildew resistance.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 28, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> I had a Nirvana I.C.E. plant that would grow massive colas when lst/lollypopped and wouldn't grow mold despite my grow area having 60-80% humidity and 80+ temps during a summer grow. I wish I had bred something Into it because it was damn near bulletproof, just lacked flavor. Perfect for muggy northeast where I live. Those Dutch breeders know how to select for mold and mildew resistance.


Thats crazy bro. I found 1 female ice out of the 10 pack and it was just like you said except it had a great unique fruity flavor. Was the perfect cropper. My buddy and I grew it for couple years. I lost it when I moved to California but he ran it for a while.

90f+ temp and 60-70% humidity spikes and she never batted an eye. In winter time she would be white from frost.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 29, 2021)

Harvested last week, and I've now done an early smoke test.

yesterday they were finally dry enough that I've cut them off the branches, bud them off into a large bowl like I always do.

Not even started curing in jars yet, but I'm impatient and I always like to do an early smoke test.
Individual bud closeup. 
Lemon Cake N Chem

Smoke was surprisingly smooth and flavourful, very rich.
The stone was very nice, very relaxing sleepy kind of weed, just like I like it.



BR


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2021)

Crunch status confirmed og jam v6. A worked og line by cedar berry farms aka cbf, he’s an old canna og. Worked with Tom hill, etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> I had a Nirvana I.C.E. plant that would grow massive colas when lst/lollypopped and wouldn't grow mold despite my grow area having 60-80% humidity and 80+ temps during a summer grow. I wish I had bred something Into it because it was damn near bulletproof, just lacked flavor. Perfect for muggy northeast where I live. Those Dutch breeders know how to select for mold and mildew resistance.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats crazy bro. I found 1 female ice out of the 10 pack and it was just like you said except it had a great unique fruity flavor. Was the perfect cropper. My buddy and I grew it for couple years. I lost it when I moved to California but he ran it for a while.
> 
> 90f+ temp and 60-70% humidity spikes and she never batted an eye. In winter time she would be white from frost.


I'm in the northeast too and concur- Ice was very popular here for outdoor and indoor grows back 10 yrs or so. I remember one in particular that smelled like Sprite soda with pee. A little boring but definitely well suited for the wet, hot/cold climates of the northeast coast


----------



## Shua1991 (Sep 29, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee F2) #51 
day 39 12/12, a particularly chunky/round phenotype that smells like blueberry bubblegum. Look more indica in appearance than others. 


#38 Cherry gummy pheno, she is producing sap on branches but not on flowers yet. 
#5 Dark chocolate and cherries, despite all of these being contaminated by #71(now culled) they are still worth finishing while their clones grow to replace them for the second grow and potential f2 breeding in 1-2 months.



#41 more Indica dominant, caramel chocolate coffee pheno, Cuvee f2 dominant.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

NL #6 x Appalachia starting to make seeds from the Unicorn Milk pollen.


----------



## Budderton (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's a White Apricot Sherbet f2 at 5 1/2 weeks,
Pollinated to make f3s. Potpourri soaked in turpentine terps, just like it's momma.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Oct 1, 2021)

Katsu x Ethos


----------



## Zilman (Oct 2, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Katsu x Ethos
> 
> View attachment 5000340


What strain has this beautiful leaves?


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Oct 2, 2021)

Zilman said:


> What strain has this beautiful leaves?



Not sure, but Im certain this plant is heading for the real dark purple/almost black hues. Mother was Key Lime Kush from Katsu, the male was Temple Kush x Wedding Cake from Ethos.


----------



## klx (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi @genuity and all the chuckers, been a busy year but still got my Demo F2 girl going and also a male from the same generation. Made F3 seeds but not popped them yet. This is from today at about 8 weeks its just starting spring here so the cold temps hit the yield but she is still lovely



@SCJedi hi mate are you about? I just gave these Nigerian Sunshine x Goji OG a bath, you or anyone grown them out how they go?


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 4, 2021)

klx said:


> Hi @genuity and all the chuckers, been a busy year but still got my Demo F2 girl going and also a male from the same generation. Made F3 seeds but not popped them yet. This is from today at about 8 weeks its just starting spring here so the cold temps hit the yield but she is still lovely
> 
> View attachment 5001269
> 
> ...


Sure thing, I'm here and there and everywhere. You're in for a treat with that Nigerian sunshine x Goji cross. Expect purple!


----------



## klx (Oct 4, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> Sure thing, I'm here and there and everywhere. You're in for a treat with that Nigerian sunshine x Goji cross. Expect purple!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002625View attachment 5002620View attachment 5002621View attachment 5002622View attachment 5002623


Thanks so much!! Looks like its right up my alley I am excited now!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2021)

klx said:


> Hi @genuity and all the chuckers, been a busy year but still got my Demo F2 girl going and also a male from the same generation. Made F3 seeds but not popped them yet. This is from today at about 8 weeks its just starting spring here so the cold temps hit the yield but she is still lovely
> 
> View attachment 5001269
> 
> ...


That looks delicious & to still be running it is a test in itself.

I been working hard as hell these past few months, sure am happy the winter time is here(so I can get back to growing.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 4, 2021)

genuity said:


> Fireball(fire alien kush x cherry puff)
> View attachment 3382775
> View attachment 3382780
> View attachment 3382782
> ...


I'll bring the libations...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2021)

Honeybee stud hunt


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 9, 2021)

This is a strain I bred that I call Gas Cloud. The cross is Spumoni x Tropicana Banana. Spumoni comes from The Plug Seedbank and Tropicana Banana is from Tiki Madman. I've only hunted through a few seeds so far and this was my favorite pheno. It's got hints of some kind of fruity flavor from the Tropicana side but its also mixed with some kind of gas from the Spumoni side. It's a weird but very tasty mixture. I couldn't get a picture that shows how beautiful she is in person but this will do the job.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 10, 2021)

2 weeks until harvest on most of the more mature plants, I'll know which phenotypes to pollenate in 2 months depending on the smoke quality.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Oct 12, 2021)

00 Seeds x Ethos up front, Katsu x Ethos in the background (purple) green donk is the original Ethos strain I started with






00 Seeds x Ethos ^


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 12, 2021)

I found some Headtrip pollen in the freezer, completely forgot I had collected that. I pollinated a couple branches of Helen Back and GMO smf cut tonight. 

This was the Headtrip male I collected pollen from, I liked how well it responded to LST and it had a stem rub that reminded me of a Chocolate Thai leaning pheno I flowered out:



Upcoming seeds:
Tropical Escape x Grape Ape Cakes
NL#6 x Appalachia x Unicorn Milk
Helen Back x Headtrip
GMO x Headtrip


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 13, 2021)

Two of my most recent chucks. 3 gps cake n chem x brisco bargain beans fiona's crack(fiona's chemcake) on left and 2 hammerhead's cbanana s1 x fiona's crack(fruity booty) on right.
 
The one fcc that's looking roughest is in happy frog. They're under a cheap blurple shoplight. I'm thinking ph issue from straight tap water. Looked fine a couple days ago. Then I hurriedly watered two that were dry. I'm guessing that was one. ? Any input is welcomed.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 13, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Two of my most recent chucks. 3 gps cake n chem x brisco bargain beans fiona's crack(fiona's chemcake) on left and 2 hammerhead's cbanana s1 x fiona's crack(fruity booty) on right.
> View attachment 5008930
> The one fcc that's looking roughest is in happy frog. They're under a cheap blurple shoplight. I'm thinking ph issue from straight tap water. Looked fine a couple days ago. Then I hurriedly watered two that were dry. I'm guessing that was one. ? Any input is welcomed.


Could be overwatered?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Desert breath x mimosa


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 13, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Could be overwatered?


Thanks for the reply, Idle! 
Could be. Usually drying out is more the issue here, but I've kinda been hovering over these as if that'll speed them up.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 13, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#18 Day 53

DISQUALIFIED!!!


I hope this doesn't smoke the best because it's no longer in the running for f2's.

Stem rub is black cherry, melon, musk.

This pheno is 75% cloudy, I can harvest within a week.


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 14, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for the reply, Idle!
> Could be. Usually drying out is more the issue here, but I've kinda been hovering over these as if that'll speed them up.


Nice chucks! I've made a GPS CNC cross as well I'm ready to go to F2 with.
Yeah it looks like you're doing solo cups for your pots - I did double-cup method solos for a while and I'm getting away from them because I too saw issues with overwatering/poor drainage. Not saying that's the problem you're having there but it does almost look like a lockout issue or something like that. Ayway I'm looking forward to see the progress of these so keep us posted with updates!

cheers

BR


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 14, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Two of my most recent chucks. 3 gps cake n chem x brisco bargain beans fiona's crack(fiona's chemcake) on left and 2 hammerhead's cbanana s1 x fiona's crack(fruity booty) on right.
> View attachment 5008930
> The one fcc that's looking roughest is in happy frog. They're under a cheap blurple shoplight. I'm thinking ph issue from straight tap water. Looked fine a couple days ago. Then I hurriedly watered two that were dry. I'm guessing that was one. ? Any input is welcomed.


It sure looks like ph to me too but happy frog is also pretty hot for babies. Are the other in happy frog too?

Maybe tip it upside down and knock it out into you hand to see if the bottom soil is soggy? If not I'd say too hot or too wet.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 14, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> It sure looks like ph to me too but happy frog is also pretty hot for babies. Are the other in happy frog too?
> 
> Maybe tip it upside down and knock it out into you hand to see if the bottom soil is soggy? If not I'd say too hot or too wet.


Thanks bud. I'll check tonight. 1 of each in hf, 1 of each in ocean forest, 1 fcc in a mix of both. I usually run roots soil.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 14, 2021)

You try those airpots? Loving the 1ltrs for both soil and growpito...


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 14, 2021)

some CandyMAC tops, chucked by @idlewilder


----------



## numberfour (Oct 15, 2021)

Looking to make a few crosses this run,

I've a few males to choose from but so far just using Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2) from Thunderfudge and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky) from Thug Pug. They both carry traits I want to use in crosses and have been cloned for future use along with the other males. 

Crossed to the following females, 

- Mint Julep 
- Wedding Cake f2 
- Demo 
- Pirates Milk
- Banana Runtz 
- G41 x Dosidos

I played in a lot of bands 17+, if Demo x Urinal Cake #1 cross comes off its getting called Tour Bus as that's what the smell off Urinal Cake #1 reminds me of lol.


----------



## splakow (Oct 15, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Looking to make a few crosses this run,
> View attachment 5010015
> I've a few males to choose from but so far just using Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2) from Thunderfudge and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky) from Thug Pug. They both carry traits I want to use in crosses and have been cloned for future use along with the other males.
> 
> ...


That slice cream cake crosses sound insane. I love thunders Larry og


----------



## splakow (Oct 15, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I dusted a NL #6 x Appalachia female with some pollen from a Unicorn Milk male the other day and have two Grape Ape Cake males in flower right now that I'm collecting pollen from, I was hoping to get a male Tropical Escape plant out of the freebies I got but all of them ended up being female.
> 
> I'm going to use the Grape Ape Cake pollen and make some chucks with the plants I have in flower that aren't past the window to pollinate:
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome how could I possibly get my hands on that double dipped strawberries gac cross


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 15, 2021)

splakow said:


> Sounds awesome how could I possibly get my hands on that double dipped strawberries gac cross


On OG when they're done


----------



## numberfour (Oct 16, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Looking to make a few crosses this run,
> View attachment 5010015
> I've a few males to choose from but so far just using Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2) from Thunderfudge and Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky) from Thug Pug. They both carry traits I want to use in crosses and have been cloned for future use along with the other males.
> 
> ...


hit a couple more girls this morning, 

- Pirates Milk #4
- Sour Larry Pebbles f2 #6 
- Mothers Hashplant #4
- Rainbowbelts #3



splakow said:


> That slice cream cake crosses sound insane. I love thunders Larry og


Thanks, there'll be some fire in those cross's. (Thunder)-Fudge has put out some of the best tasting strains I've come across and I've had keepers from half packs.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 16, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #39 Funky Male started auto flowering in veg from being rootbound, #20 sweet male is not flowering despite similar conditions, I'm going to take a small clone of the funky male and try to get it to reveg, if not I guess #20 wins the genetic lottery by being stable. I know a few people who use semi-autoflowering males for breeding, some plants just can't handle being rootbound. I heard the Querkle male and Space dude males used by TGA were both were semi- autoflowering under high stress/rootbound. This plant is like 50% space dude so maybe that's what I'm seeing here .


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 17, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #51- Blueberry Bubblegum pheno has about a week left before harvest, one of the frostiest plants in the garden, not much sugar leaf but the buds are like diamonds.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought ace seeds Malawi x pck from ace seeds and made f2's. This is one of the f2's at about 7 weeks

Edit: this plants mother smelled like pears(in the end) and its father smelled like rich blackberry bubblegum (while pollinating) There's supposed to be a slightly more than half purple phenos in mxpck, but neither of the ones I used showed purple. Maybe if the male I used would have been left to live longer, it would have showed purple, because I'm they berry ones are usually purple and this one is turning purple some places.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 17, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> (Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#18 Day 53
> 
> DISQUALIFIED!!!
> View attachment 5009237
> ...


She looks beautiful. I've had Jack Herer crosses do that and the end result be well worth the seed or two they might make


----------



## Budderton (Oct 17, 2021)

Here's a White Apricot Sherbet F2 that is full of F3 seeds.
The Terps are strong with this one. Potpourri soaked in turpentine.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 17, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> I bought ace seeds Malawi x pck from ace seeds and made f2's. This is one of the f2's at about 7 weeks
> View attachment 5011361View attachment 5011362
> Edit: this plants mother smelled like pears(in the end) and its father smelled like rich blackberry bubblegum (while pollinating) There's supposed to be a slightly more than half purple phenos in mxpck, but neither of the ones I used showed purple. Maybe if the male I used would have been left to live longer, it would have showed purple, because I'm they berry ones are usually purple and this one is turning purple some places.


Did/do you have spider mite problem ?


----------



## AlSeedsman (Oct 18, 2021)

I Did yep... I'm gonna ride it out and let the sanitizing the whole area wait until this one's done.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 18, 2021)

I made crosses of single seeds of Bodhi DLA6 and Soul Axis,Blue Sunshine,and Black Triangle males. I kept them separated on branches mainly, but some pollen drifted. This was one of the mystery dad seeds. Its flavor is all cedar chips(similar to mom). I seeded a couple of branches with Headbanger 4 and A11 x holyweed freebie males... But then nature pollinated the entire garden with a huge cloud of Mango Lotus x Snow Lotus. So I have some new mysteries. I was saving a 2nd later male to f2 the sativa love gift, and when I went to get some pollen it was loaded. I touched it and the entire plant released at once in a massive yellow cloud that then was blown down the entire length of the garden. Idk if I made a mistake or was part of and witness to a miracle yet. This cross was a success! I am high in a way that I haven't been in awhile. "Im back, Baby!" Type feelings. Thank you again brother B and friends. 
Everyone keep on chuckin!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2021)

I have also seen some females start flowering early when I give them flowering nutes.
This is what made me decide to give the front avocado tree some flowering nutes last year. It worked! I got my first flowers on the tree from a seed. It is a good 10 years old.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 20, 2021)

This Meat Breath(OGKB) x Sherb Breath grew 5 or 6 sets of regular leafs, then started growing new shoots from each leaf base after that. Haven't seen these since messing with Super lemon haze x Sativa Spirit a dozen yrs ago.

Might get some leaf bud from this one.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Oct 25, 2021)

Couldn't fit these 2 into the tent, had a feeling one would be male, threw them outside to do the thing with their organs.

Right is Lemonheadz (Lemon Fizz x Runtz) male and left is a Garbage Juice (GMOxRuntz) female, both strains from an up and coming breeder @trailerpackboyz on the 'Gram

Sorry about all the Runtz, we're a bit behind on the trends in Australia


----------



## numberfour (Oct 26, 2021)

Tour Bus 

@genuity DEMO (GMO x Dessert Breath) x Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky) from Thug Pug.

Flowered out two Urinal Cake males (#1, #6) but used the shorter and stinker of the two. Hope this helps keep the stretch from the Slice Cream Cake down and adds a little nastyness to the nose.

Used the last of the Slice Cream Cake #5 pollen on the following, 

- Fireballs F3 (Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff) #1, #3 from @BobBitchen 
- Pablos Revenge (Animal Mints x Sherb Cake) #1 from Tiki Madman
- Banana Runtz (Banana OG x Runtz) #2 from Solfire. I'd already made this cross but #2 is showing a few special attributes.

Not chucked this late into flower before, as its the lowers I can still harvest the plant and leave the lowers with seeds to mature, happy days.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Test patch is done. Bodhi males(blk tri,soul axis, blue sunshine) x subcool astro snaps, jbc orange freebie x mendo breath, jbc orange x bodhi males, bodhi males x black raspberry, c&c "blueberry cheese danish" pheno x mendo breath. 
2nd pic is red eyed tree spirit x GG4. Full of f2 seeds.


----------



## Shua1991 (Oct 26, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #7 - has that sandy trich look that my favorite cuvee f2's displayed, the trichs stick to each other. This and a bunch of others will be coming down saturday, There are about 8 plants that are of similar phenotype, it hasn't produced nanners like it's mother plant could under stress, which plushberry is somewhat infamous for, as well as most cuvee f2 plants I grew weren't very accepting of Super-cropping in flower. The next flowering will be free of herms, so no unintentional pollination like this harvest, I'll get to see how it performs and others with proper light cycle, food, temps and humidity.


#18 she only produced one patch of visible stamen, so, she is disqualified unless she really smoked better than the rest, which I highly doubt considering what it's growing next to. I do plan to grow this plant once more to see how it performs under prime conditions, it's the quickest of this bunch, but the quickest seem to be more unstable, if it shows signs on grow 2 of being unstable then it won't make it to the finish.


#5 this has the best cherry chocolate terps, behind that is a funky spice, more time to go, slight candy terps on this one and no nanners despite being rootbound.


#41 gummy pheno, cherry, peach, lemon. Reminds me of "the flav" with its terps. Stable, zero stamen and relatively high vigor, got rootbound early, I'll have more space to dedicate to this next harvest. In a bigger pot, maybe 7 gallon instead of 3.


----------



## Budderton (Oct 29, 2021)

A pic to show how you can keep males for an extended amount of time in a small container. This cut is around 4 months in a solo, cut back and grown out several times under low light. Once the fresh cuts I took of this one root, I can toss it and start the process over. Able to keep many different males in a single tray until you grow out their progeny to figure out wich one/s made nice babies.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 30, 2021)

Budderton said:


> A pic to show how you can keep males for an extended amount of time in a small container. This cut is around 4 months in a solo, cut back and grown out several times under low light. Once the fresh cuts I took of this one root, I can toss it and start the process over. Able to keep many different males in a single tray until you grow out their progeny to figure out wich one/s made nice babies.
> View attachment 5019134


Soil or coco?


----------



## Budderton (Oct 30, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Soil or coco?


Pro mix hp cc. It's promix with coco mixed in.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 4, 2021)

Okay, I have a weird question that I don't understand how the heck this happened. I managed to find this fully formed seed on a mother plant that has only been under 18/6 lighting. I did do a pollination in another tent so stray pollen was near, the mom was stressed at some points and did have some preflowers showing but I didn't think it was possible for seeds to be created under a veg lighting period.

Has anyone ever had this happen? The bract was just near the bottom where a normal preflower would be popping out from.



Here's a pic of what it looked like from a similar looking one but with no seed inside. This plant had not been revegged, just ignored for a while and was in rougher shape.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes, in veg the plant will produce 2 calyxes on each new node, this is somewhat negligible, a calyx is fertile for about 2 weeks after the cotylydon protrudes from it, maybe slightly less, but in veg you have a small window for a miniscule amount of calyxes to be pollenated.


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 5, 2021)

Had it happen numerous times when rootbound males dump pollen in veg. Once you see how easy pollen contamination happens, you become skeptical of breeders who use numerous males.…..same reason why most breeders won’t show you their operation.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

Tent full of Honeybee, smoking Fireballs 
@genuity you good?


----------



## sourchunks (Nov 9, 2021)

so i figured i'd start posting in this thread since i've been chucking quite a bit lately. My most recent was Ak Bean Brains vintage blueberry x blueberry muffin (mom) hit with a stud i selected from a pack of strawberries n Cream from Exotic Genetix. I'm calling it 'Blue Cream'. I posted lots of pics of the BB in the Ak Bean Brains thread and the SnC male i used had a crazy fruity stem rub. I've already started shucking the seeds and its safe to say i'll have a thousand plus. Hopefully its a good cross LOL.

my other breeding projects over this past year have been

Lime Bx (male) from Mean Gene x Wedding Cake
x GG4
x Sour 91 (top dawg)
x Lime Bx female
Sundae DriverBx from Cannarado F2's

I hunted though 10 beans of the Lime x Cake and found some gems one in particular has a very key lime pie terp with heavy gas


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Well the cap says MBM, and I don't know what that means. I grew some plants in the back yard there, and I set up my first indoor garden too.
> 
> Of course the only seeds we ever had to grow were "some seeds from a really good bag."


When will I try to germ them and how ? Already having hell trying to germ old beans. 
to the point old bag seed like urs will be tried before trying more known valuable-genetics.
My old good stuff is circa 03’ from overgrow days


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> I like hempy usually 2 gals but I'm going to do 1/2 gals going forward since I'm doing SOG as well. For now I would say grown them out & take clones to run instead of seed plants. Seed plant in that 32 oz will be root bound by then. I use a coco & peat mix then perlite on bottom.
> 
> Also I want that Golden Goat BX from Arise!


Why coco and peat ? Never heard that combo particularly for Hempy buckets. Thx


----------



## Budderton (Nov 11, 2021)

Recent batch of beans curing out in their paper bag.


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Why coco and peat ? Never heard that combo particularly for Hempy buckets. Thx


Honestly don't remember. I reuse my medium & sometimes I buy more coco or more peat to re add to the mix. I probably did it to combat the whole LED coco coir cal mag thing but I don't worry about that anymore so just stuck to what I had, mixed coco & peat. I never done a pure perlite hempy tho.

Check it out yall, I pollinated my Purple Afghan with Irene S1 reversed pollen. Put her back in flower for a wk then back to 18/6 to reveg & finish the seeds. I heard you could do this from the breeder at Irie Genetics & sure enough it works. Seeds are done & the plant is in good shape to start growing new clones once I cut top growth back to harvest seeds.

Don’t see myself doing this often but at least I know I can get my chucking on & save some space in flower tent for smokable buds



Mother plant at wk 4


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 11, 2021)

higher self said:


> Honestly don't remember. I reuse my medium & sometimes I buy more coco or more peat to re add to the mix. I probably did it to combat the whole LED coco coir cal mag thing but I don't worry about that anymore so just stuck to what I had, mixed coco & peat. I never done a pure perlite hempy tho.
> 
> Check it out yall, I pollinated my Purple Afghan with Irene S1 reversed pollen. Put her back in flower for a wk then back to 18/6 to reveg & finish the seeds. I heard you could do this from the breeder at Irie Genetics & sure enough it works. Seeds are done & the plant is in good shape to start growing new clones once I cut top growth back to harvest seeds.
> 
> ...


No shit. That’s pretty cool


----------



## higher self (Nov 11, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> No shit. That’s pretty cool


It really is! Glad I came across that info & tried it. I been away from boards or lurking but had to post my results for yall to see. Going to pop the seeds soon!

Also working on new chucks with Breath Ray ( Sun Maiden (Grape Stomper/ Chemdawg OG) x Gratefulbreathf2) getting some good funk from short stout male & have a female that smells like Grape Stomper. Sun Maiden was one of grail smokes that got away from me, trying to get it back!


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 11, 2021)

Meltdown chucked by @BobBitchen 




CandyMAC chucked by @idlewilder


----------



## klyphman (Nov 14, 2021)

A dried lower from my chuck of AKBB (NL1/Big Skunk x NL1) x Eki Bird (Vashon seed)

Finished outdoors early/mid Oct at 44 lat. Realllly nice calming potent stone, very pleased in that regard.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 14, 2021)

klyphman said:


> A dried lower from my chuck of AKBB (NL1/Big Skunk x NL1) x Eki Bird (Vashon seed)
> 
> Finished outdoors early/mid Oct at 44 lat. Realllly nice calming potent stone, very pleased in that regard.


I have used Vashon Early Bird as the male in a few chucks. Always passes on big DENSE flowers and a early finish. So far I have run it crossed with Mother of Berries and Sunset Strip outdoors. Both showed a very noticeable increase's in yield compared to the moms while retaining mostly mothers terps and were ready mid to late September at the same latitude with only super minor issues with mold. 

I plan to make some Shaman X Vashon Early Bird this winter, interested to see what mixing it with a old school Dutch outdoor strain produces. 

I have considered picking up Eki Bird just to see how it compared to the Early Bird. Cool to see you had some success with it!


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Nov 14, 2021)

Hit this Lemonheadz female with a Garbage Juice male, both strains from @trailerpackboyz on the Instagram. 

Lemonheadz = Lemon Fizz x Runtz
Garbage Juice = GMO x Runtz


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 14, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Okay, I have a weird question that I don't understand how the heck this happened. I managed to find this fully formed seed on a mother plant that has only been under 18/6 lighting. I did do a pollination in another tent so stray pollen was near, the mom was stressed at some points and did have some preflowers showing but I didn't think it was possible for seeds to be created under a veg lighting period.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this happen? The bract was just near the bottom where a normal preflower would be popping out from.
> 
> ...


I tried pollinate a flowering plant liké that worked really well and i was able to get around 10seed without seeding my flower , been sitting on them for almost 2years , i was blocked in my home country with all this COVID shit , but i think i will try to sprout them soon will keep u updated about them


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 14, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> View attachment 5026945
> Meltdown chucked by @BobBitchen
> 
> 
> ...


Thats beautiful damnn this thread got even more dire then before , i can't wait to get back at it


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 14, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> so i figured i'd start posting in this thread since i've been chucking quite a bit lately. My most recent was Ak Bean Brains vintage blueberry x blueberry muffin (mom) hit with a stud i selected from a pack of strawberries n Cream from Exotic Genetix. I'm calling it 'Blue Cream'. I posted lots of pics of the BB in the Ak Bean Brains thread and the SnC male i used had a crazy fruity stem rub. I've already started shucking the seeds and its safe to say i'll have a thousand plus. Hopefully its a good cross LOL.
> 
> my other breeding projects over this past year have been
> 
> ...


Ran AK BB Vintage Blueberry X Blueberry Muffin. Two distinct phenos with each of 3 growers. No blueberry anything for any of us. Good producer and sweet weed but we were looking for blueberry.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 14, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#36 Cherry/Watermelon licorice pheno

So I've sampled all of the early finishing plants, one recurring pheno, smells of Black cherry/Melon fruitiness and a musky cedar/hickory during flower. After a week and a half in the Jar the taste is like melons and spice. Roughly 6 plants have this terp profile. This plant will be ready tomorrow has the most obvious watermelon licorice/woody terps of all. 



One plant tastes like Kiwi glazed cinnamon roll, #12.
Tonight's sample #18 Melon/cherry taffy terps, a bit sweet and spicy.
Similar to the male I plan on using for f2's.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 15, 2021)

Let's make some GSC crosses yo

Too old school for this group huh


----------



## numberfour (Nov 16, 2021)

Genuity's Demo


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2021)

@genuity i got a pack called j bad that’s indica beans collected from the tora bora mts/cave area. Body numbing super strong indica high, is that that one you recommended in the past?


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 20, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2)#96 Black Cherry/Velvet Cake. Similar to my favorite phenotype of cuvee f2, this will be harvested in 2 days. If it smokes like the cuvee f2, then she's a definite candidate for making f2 seeds.


----------



## higher self (Nov 20, 2021)

Rojo x Durban Punch. More fruity frozen dessert terps than Sunset Sherbet cross I’m running. Ripe red fruit with rusty penny is the flavor I get out the vape, smoke flavor is nothing noteworthy. 

The high is uplifting, clear & focused. Just now I was getting sleepy from hitting the OG too much lol & this perked me right back up, with fresh feeling eyes. Potency is about a 6.5 

I kept the best smelling pheno out the 3 although it’s the most difficult to keep healthy in flower. Going to use this in next chucking project soon, not sure if it will be fem or regs.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 21, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> I bought ace seeds Malawi x pck from ace seeds and made f2's. This is one of the f2's at about 7 weeks
> View attachment 5011361View attachment 5011362
> Edit: this plants mother smelled like pears(in the end) and its father smelled like rich blackberry bubblegum (while pollinating) There's supposed to be a slightly more than half purple phenos in mxpck, but neither of the ones I used showed purple. Maybe if the male I used would have been left to live longer, it would have showed purple, because I'm they berry ones are usually purple and this one is turning purple some places.


Just an update on this, the plant pictured was very delicious and addictive. I started smoking it when it was just dry, to try, and I smoked all 2 oz or so that I got off the plant in like 3 weeks. I'm still smoking her sister which turned out slightly more potent but much less tasty. Unfortunately I don't know how to describe the better slightly less potent ones taste, but the one I'm still smoking has that "fermented lemon" thing going on. Here is a pic of the good one the one from the previous photo. I'm not a very good photographer. Edit: small dense nugs
Edit


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2021)

genuity said:


> Thanks for your feedback..
> 
> Have you ran (Tora bora) or a cross of it?
> You should look into it,you like that real power & that is what she is,you can almost feel the smoke enter your blood stream,gave me a numb I was not ready for.


You think this is close? @genuity


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any good methods to make sure seeds are mature enough to be harvested. I have a peach hashplant full of f2s and the plant is definitely ready to come down but I’m not quite sure the seeds are done. They are nice and brown with some tiger stripes but when I use a bit of force between my fingers they have some give. Will they harden a bit more if I let the plant go a little longer? Thanks


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 24, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any good methods to make sure seeds are mature enough to be harvested. I have a peach hashplant full of f2s and the plant is definitely ready to come down but I’m not quite sure the seeds are done. They are nice and brown with some tiger stripes but when I use a bit of force between my fingers they have some give. Will they harden a bit more if I let the plant go a little longer? Thanks


They’ll harden up after harvest. Let them sit out for a few weeks to dry and they’ll be good to go


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 24, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any good methods to make sure seeds are mature enough to be harvested. I have a peach hashplant full of f2s and the plant is definitely ready to come down but I’m not quite sure the seeds are done. They are nice and brown with some tiger stripes but when I use a bit of force between my fingers they have some give. Will they harden a bit more if I let the plant go a little longer? Thanks


Wait till you thinking they're ready and give that at another week or 2.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 24, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any good methods to make sure seeds are mature enough to be harvested. I have a peach hashplant full of f2s and the plant is definitely ready to come down but I’m not quite sure the seeds are done. They are nice and brown with some tiger stripes but when I use a bit of force between my fingers they have some give. Will they harden a bit more if I let the plant go a little longer? Thanks


I do just that. Pull sample beans from the plant. From different areas. If most are done I pull it down. You’ll often have some whites mixed in. They will harden with dry and cure time.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 24, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Hi guys I was wondering if anyone had any good methods to make sure seeds are mature enough to be harvested. I have a peach hashplant full of f2s and the plant is definitely ready to come down but I’m not quite sure the seeds are done. They are nice and brown with some tiger stripes but when I use a bit of force between my fingers they have some give. Will they harden a bit more if I let the plant go a little longer? Thanks


Sacrifice one seed to see, if it passes the squish test, it's likely mature. Does it have tiger striping? Is it still bright green, or appear immature?


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 24, 2021)

Shua1991 said:


> Sacrifice one seed to see, if it passes the squish test, it's likely mature. Does it have tiger striping? Is it still bright green, or appear immature?


Yeah I sacrificed a couple to see what was up and I ended up squishing them. Nice healthy taproot inside though. They are brown with some tiger stripes.


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 25, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #90- pinot noir dominant runt.

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #98- Pinot noir pheno, low yield red wine, dark chocolate terps, both on the final stretch, last 2 days.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 25, 2021)

Topanga lemon 6 X (topanga lemon 7 x ssh) I’m thinking this is an incross not a bx. 
Germ test and run a few to see what’s up. Had about 70% throwing tails in less than 24hrs, all popped after 36. If I pull any good looking females out of these 7 maybe I’ll hunt a grip and find a male or female to reverse back onto the topanga lemon 6. Call that an inbox


----------



## Shua1991 (Nov 26, 2021)

(Plushberry x Cuvee f2) #63- heaviest yielding pheno, longer flowering than most, it just doesn't want to stop producing new calyxes. Produces big purple frosty buds with high calyx/leaf ratio. The flowers smell like cough medicine, artificial cherry smell. Some earthy muskyness underneath. Only water for the last 7 weeks, I can only imagine what this could do with perfect environment and feed next grow maybe it won't foxtail late in flower like it is now, the cuvee f2 did this too. Hope it smokes well.


----------



## Budderton (Nov 26, 2021)

This one is Meat Breath x Sherb Breath. The batch of seeds it came from where made to have the mendobreath f2 " Studley" as the grandfather on the top and bottom of its pedigree. Mom was an OGKB mutant runt with an intoxicating terp profile and buzz, but shitty structure and Dad was a normal growing half brother. At nearly 3 weeks since flip, it's developing similar terps to the mom, with a much better structure. Also a good amount of trichs for the amount of time in flower. This is what I was looking for.
I like this structure for indoor. Nice even node spacing, holds the flowers close to the main stalk, with room for the flowers to grow between nodes. Bud on a pole.  lightly seeded by NYC Chem f2 pollen.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 27, 2021)

Rice krispy treat pollen donor. 
(marshmallow OG x Cookie Crisp F4)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 29, 2021)

Buck5050 said:


> View attachment 5026945
> Meltdown chucked by @BobBitchen
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 30, 2021)

Lower nug of Gens Demo


----------



## Florere (Dec 3, 2021)

Where can you buy demo seeds?


----------



## numberfour (Dec 7, 2021)

Florere said:


> Where can you buy demo seeds?


You can't mate.

The seeds were gifted out a few years ago. I sent the remaining seeds back to the source this year for further workings. I'm sure at some point we will see Demo being worked or crossed into something.


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 7, 2021)

did someone day demo??
here she is at 62 or 63 days. thumbnail pic is from a few days earlier
love this cut dearly, shes been the mvp in my garden for a while now. glad to hear gen is working with her again


----------



## SeedpoppersUnite (Dec 8, 2021)

genuity said:


> I'm happy you enjoyed them & even more happy to hear about that (fermented orange fruity donut flavor) that is a flavor I will always love.
> 
> I glad ya found this thread.


Photo update on the DBxMimosa crossed with original Blackberry in week 5 and her name is
Vlad the Inhaler just created fem seed and also separately F2 regular seed with her. Smelling gassy and fruity so far and turning almost black she’s getting so purple!


----------



## SeedpoppersUnite (Dec 14, 2021)

SeedpoppersUnite said:


> Photo update on the DBxMimosa crossed with original Blackberry in week 5 and her name is
> Vlad the Inhaler just created fem seed and also separately F2 regular seed with her. Smelling gassy and fruity so far and turning almost black she’s getting so purple!


And the fade is magickal


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2021)

Top Row = Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) male crosses 
Bottom Row = Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2 by Thunderfudge Genetics) male crosses

Where vials are stacked its one female hit by both males.

Achieved what I set out to do, capture the majority of my females at this point in time with two choice males. Some females took the pollen a lot better than others as can be seen in the pic.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 15, 2021)

numberfour said:


> View attachment 5046991
> Top Row = Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) male crosses
> Bottom Row = Slice Cream Cake #5 (Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry bx2 by Thunderfudge Genetics) male crosses
> 
> ...


That is some cool shit #4.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 16, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good. I'm the kind of guy who would rather be corrected than continue to hold incorrect knowledge or be confused.


Now, if I can put that in the drinking water and substitute that for fluorine the USA can become better in 3 generations imho. I’m like you frfr. Give me truth so I can trade it for lies/bs


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> This Tahoe cut is really great. I think it’s better than the gmo imo. I really don’t think there’s anything better than good OG kush and this cut delivers in pretty much every aspect. I get pine limonene and earth but there’s just an unmistakable funk to good OG and she has it. I had a gram on me at the bar the other weekend and my buddy said it smelled like I hit a skunk on the way over...View attachment 4855305View attachment 4855306View attachment 4855307


Yes, legit Tahoe still deserves it reputation. I can’t get the cut but can find a cross of it I might like eventually. Not really hunting it but if I stumble across it at my low budget rate I’ll grab it lol.
I have so much old stuff to try and germ though it’s priority 2nd to buds for personal.
Congrats


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 16, 2021)

It's baby making time! Here are all GPS Cake N Chem X 34th Street Lemon Skunk, all F1's. Big budding girl in the back will be at 4 weeks tomorrow. She was my keeper F1 from my first test. Frosty, yummy - she has the sweet candylicious taste of the CNC with a lemon spin on it. Smoke borders on the divine. Back left is a new F1 girl and she's at 3 weeks this coming Saturday. Beautiful structure. Two smaller ones in front are boys, in flower since December 5. One smells a fair bit better than the other, who I think has a slightly nicer structure (bigger fan leaves etc.) I hope they both do a nice pollen dump on those girls and give me a nice batch of F2's.

Closeup of one the boys

New girl


Tried and tested girl



Once I have my F2's here I'm going to move on to another project.

BR


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 16, 2021)

I bring warning fellow chuckers...Beware Mice! I just discovered that the container I was letting my most recent chuck dry in (LVTK x Sweet Mints), was raided in the last 24 hours and is completely empty. Little bastards! I may find a few remaining seeds in the other buds if I am lucky. No matter how selective I am with only pollinating a few spots, pollen is sneaky. So not all is lost yet, but damn those little buggers for making off with the main stash!


----------



## klx (Dec 16, 2021)

A tent full of Demo (F2) on day 1 of flower. Ill be back in 9 weeks with the money shots! 



@SCJedi those Nigerian x Goji are super vigorous seedlings and cuttings. I have already F2'd them for my own stock the seeds are ripening now and they will be included in the next flower run.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 17, 2021)

After smoking all of the cured (Plushberry x Cuvee f2), from 100+ plants, #7 is the best smoke.

It's an immediate effect, all starting at the top of the head, then the eyes and ears. Reminds me of some quality Headband, very little body high, upbeat mood boosting stuff. Surprisingly sativa despite the lineage.

I'm taking about 50-100 clones of this and vegging them alongside some Golden Tiger, feb 1st I'll be flowering them and breeding the best male with #7 for a heavily sativa influence polyhbrid.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Dec 17, 2021)

Not a recent grow or chuck, just looking through old pics getting nostalgic about this orange shade plant, #2, that I called greasy grapefruit. From about 3 years ago. The reason I will continue to chuck. Orange shade is (the chronic × white rhino og) × orange Creamsicle. I'd describe it as a heady, energetic body buzz. Makes me feel like I'm flickering like a fluorescent shop light.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Dec 17, 2021)

@Shua1991 does the #7 have pinot noir terps?


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 17, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> @Shua1991 does the #7 have pinot noir terps?


Yea, it's like lavender/wine and chocolate, hints of red cherries. Some of the more funky phenotypes taste like steak, like garlic butter basted with thyme. It's bizarre the difference between phenos, almost like they're unrelated.

Plant #51 smelled like funky berries and bubblegum in flower, after cure it tastes like fried onions on fruit salad.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 17, 2021)

Got 2 of these Blueberry x Strawberry Goji, hope one is a girl


----------



## Tito#1 (Dec 17, 2021)

Under the Milkyway chucked by @Bakersfield man these girls are packing up the frost. Thanx for sharing these


----------



## mudballs (Dec 18, 2021)

Behold the power of the backcross!
Was moving 3 in from frost danger and noticed their uncanny uniformity. Just trying to make a nice plump hashy afghan and im on target ;p


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 18, 2021)

Sup team. Been working my line of crosses. I settled on the name Blur Berry. (Slurricane f1x Jelly Pie) here is an example of what they are putting out so far on the female side. I used this ladies identical looking Bro to do my whole list of clones. I’ll probably be hunting these for the rest of my days. Perfect structure, rank as fuck with heavy Dosido leaning smells plus slight grape whiffs.

I had left a couple plants out with seeded branches I just didn’t get to. After a rain went back out to the garden and some white squiggles were sticking out of the buds. Yeah they germinated right in the bud. So of course I plucked them and dropped in soil. Ruby Frost x BB and some Grumpz F2 x BB coming up.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 18, 2021)

mudballs said:


> Behold the power of the backcross!
> Was moving 3 in from frost danger and noticed their uncanny uniformity. Just trying to make a nice plump hashy afghan and im on target ;p
> View attachment 5048954


Love me some Afghan, I had a plant from some W.O.S. freebies that put everyone in the sesh on their ass, stronger than the wreck, the piff and the og we were smoking at the time.

When you lose your inner monologue, you know it's good. Low yield + mold susceptibility made me toss it, but I regretted it since.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon 6 X (topanga lemon 7 x ssh) I’m thinking this is an incross not a bx.
> Germ test and run a few to see what’s up. Had about 70% throwing tails in less than 24hrs, all popped after 36. If I pull any good looking females out of these 7 maybe I’ll hunt a grip and find a male or female to reverse back onto the topanga lemon 6. Call that an inboxView attachment 5035480View attachment 5035479


Found a dude bro already. It’s the biggest one in the 2nd pic. Super thick stem no lemon rub, he’ll die soon.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 28, 2021)

So the Brandy pheno of (Plushberry x Cuvee f2) finally started to produce roots after 4 weeks from snipping. I'll definitely want to grow this in 5 gallon pot instead of 1 gallon like in its initial harvest. Smoke quality is an 7.5/10, it could be better, I know next harvest I will see its true potential. Taste is 9/10, the plushberry cherry wine and cuvee dark whiskey/Brandy smell mixes with something like black currant. Nice heavy indica and sativa mix.

#100 turns near black apparently.
 I'll flower these reveged clones in February alongside its relatives, some may get an immediate chop if they herm again unstressed or from lst. I gave a few clones a second chance just because they tasted so damn good.

#38 cured like black cherry/grape cheese cake, terp wise the most tasty from over 100 plants, but unstable first grow towards the end of flower. I hope this grow to change things, proper lighting, feed and support might help prevent nanners, if so I'm definitely keeping this around, it's a 10/10 on taste.


----------



## Buck5050 (Dec 30, 2021)

For the Boyz

The Guillotine (Meltdown x CandyMAC)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2021)

Tito#1 said:


> Under the Milkyway chucked by @Bakersfield man these girls are packing up the frost. Thanx for sharing theseView attachment 5048820View attachment 5048822


Looks great


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Dec 30, 2021)

Cereal Milk filled with S1 seed.

This variety smells dead on like it sounds and yields like crazy. Quickly rising up the ranks of my favorites.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 5, 2022)

Had the chance to test some gear out for @LeftOurEyes.

Temptress ( forbidos x wedding crasher)
Getting some doughy funky terps with a fruity back end. She has nice structure and will get a chance to be run in a bigger pot next round rather then the 3l pot she was in.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 6, 2022)

Just flipped my tent to flower. MACcrasher bx1 is going to be the male. I have a few CSI lemon tree x pineapple, a few Clearwater's Jelly delicious and a couple wedding cakes and one Cement Shoes. Never grown Cement Shoes, but look forward to running her often. The stem rub on the MACcrasher is funky fruit with fat stalks. 
Will have pics as they get 30 days into flower.


----------



## Shua1991 (Jan 6, 2022)

In about 2 weeks I'll know which of these Golden Tiger(Meao Thai x Malawi) plants are males, about 20/36 are expressing pronounced terps, ranging from pineapple/Mango, honey smacks/honey granola, rotten funk, black pepper and limes/mandarin.

So about 4 total phenos just by scent and leaf characteristics.



I'm thinking about starting flowering in a week despite these not being sexed, I have a different location now where I will be able to test males and for seed making, so in about 3 months I should have some seeds ready if everything goes smoothly I'll be sowing some around 420.

Golden tiger usually takes 6-7 weeks it's initial flowering to show calyxes or pollen sacks. I can speed that up by flowering 10/14 until the mother plants get pollenated.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 6, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Found a dude bro already. It’s the biggest one in the 2nd pic. Super thick stem no lemon rub, he’ll die soon.View attachment 5049356View attachment 5049357


Think I got 3-4 females out of 7 seed. Culled 3 males earlier, a few of the females are pretty early frosty and one is giving almost identical stem rub to mom who’s super lemony.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 7, 2022)

Rainbow Milk #3
Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk #1 

Flipped today, have 4 Rainbow Milk running, will be looking for males and females to use. My aim from this cross was just to improve the structure on the Rainbow Belts I run, its worked. Stems, branching are all a lot more solid. Just needs to taste as good with a great stone now.

Stashed a little pollen away from last run, will look to only hit a few choice females this time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2022)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Cereal Milk filled with S1 seed.
> 
> This variety smells dead on like it sounds and yields like crazy. Quickly rising up the ranks of my favorites.


Cereal Milk was on my chopping block for moms to nix yet everytime I smoke it or see pics of her, I feel like I should rethink my decision. 



Oh and hey everyone. Gardens are lookin amazing per usual.
Gonna try to get caught up on the thread a little and come back a little later with some pics of my latest projects.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Jan 7, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cereal Milk was on my chopping block for moms to nix yet everytime I smoke it or see pics of her, I feel like I should rethink my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had her around for a good while before I flowered her out. After doing so, I regretted not doing it much sooner. Checks all the boxes for me. I also hit her to a slew of other clones in my stable. Seed set wasn't the best as I hand pollinated and the humidity was much higher than I wanted but I'm hoping for the best. Here's a few shots:

Lemon Cherry Gelato


Gelato #1


Cookies N Cream #13


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 7, 2022)

Here another cross by @LeftOurEyes that i was able to test.
Drunken Cosmonaut
Has some very fruity terps and has some citrus smells on the back end.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 7, 2022)

F2 seeds just about there


----------



## LGND (Jan 10, 2022)

Apple Fritter x High MAC. Seeds just finishing up. Will be interested to see what progeny will come from this.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 12, 2022)

Holy cow, you guys, if you don't have one of these, you should make one. I can not get over how well it works.i used these dimensions

for the interior air channels, other dimensions are not critical, but whoever did this got the math, volume, and weight spot on...only heavy mature tiger striped seeds can survive the air flow.


Used a glass pane from framed photo on the wall, hot glue gun, and cardboard. So glad i did.look how clean that is, omg my life is 1000x better now.

Edit, i still have to go through those bags in pic...tubes are test run of small amount...about one plants worth i figure


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 12, 2022)

mudballs said:


> if you don't have one of these, you should make one.



get chucking, not shucking


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 13, 2022)

Limonene queen hopefully knocked up with some F2's her sister a more sour pheno definitely took the pollen. This one has more of a sour berry smell


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 13, 2022)

hit 2 branches with sts and now we have balls. cannalope haze from dna genetics a long long flowering pheno with crazy stretchy sativa structure and massive nugs hanging at the end. hopefully i’ll get some s1s and cross it with caribe, dinachem, blue kush, destroyer, nl and dinachemxblue kush cross from a prior pollen chuck.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 14, 2022)

PBB male I hunted through 3 packs for looking for the most similar to my keeper mom for f2's (stretchy, dark leaves pheno, tastes and looks like the dispensary PBB in Colorado). Also will cross him to a couple others too but mainly this is about the f2's and preservation of on of my favorite strains.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

Crossed cherrygasm (TGA subcool) mother, nice cherry candy fuel, with GDP (..GDPseeds) male, short structure and sweet grape smell. results are pretty nice.

Best cherry dom, sour musky cherry fuel with rotten grape undertones.


Best GDP dom, subtle sweet berry smell in flowering, and heavy blackberry syrup when cured, strong earthy sugary berry taste.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2022)

Rainbow Milk #3 
Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk #1

4 Rainbow Milk in flower, #3 above is male, 2 are female and just waiting on the 4th to show. Another male I've kept to one side is Adhesive x Nepoji f3 #4 (all 5 plants were male). I ran an Adhesive some years back and #4 is almost identical.

Adhesive is GG4 x Nepoji
Nepoji is Nepali OG x Goji f3 and an unreleased tester from 2015 worked on by a mate

I was told a while ago to stress test my males to make sure they were stable. Basically half kill them every way you can, too much / too little - water food light temps etc. Is any one else half killing plans in the name of chucking?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

numberfour said:


> I was told a while ago to stress test my males to make sure they were stable. Basically half kill them every way you can, too much / too little - water food light temps etc. Is any one else half killing plans in the name of chucking?


Nice stuff !
Currently revegging my cherry x gdp males and yes, it's arleady a nice test of resistance and vigor. A few are freezed like the moment i put them back on veg and with colder temps, while others did react pretty well and started to grow again on secondary stems.
So yes i would say it's a good thing to stress test your males,even though trying to kill them is a bit hard aha


----------



## Omkarananda (Jan 14, 2022)

Def seems a good idea to stress test them for resilience and herms. Keep another cut on the side that gets pampered and use that healthy pollen tho is what I'd do.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm getting kinda excited about this surprise volunteer that popped up in one of my pots. 

I'm thinking it has to be from the golden tiger male that I used making some crosses with hso headband, 3 GT's, double jam, and possibly C99. 

It hasn't been more than a week since first showing pistils. 

It has the growth structure of Malawi from the Golden Tiger so far, minimal branching with tight internode spacing just like my least favorite mother of the 3 GT females I have from the 1st run, the second run of them will be finished soon to make a final determination on the original 3 gt mothers. 

I haven't had anything in my tent that was already showing resin forming like this one is a week after showing sex. 

The GT male was a vigorous beastly plant, appeared to be Thai dominant in branching structure, didn't do a full flower run to get more characteristics. The male I culled wasn't as vigorous, which from what I see is the Malawi side in comparison to how beastly a Thai can be. And from what I remember the keeper male took a couple weeks longer to show sex, maybe even after the 2 of the 3 females, of which the 3rd female didn't show sex until the quickest flowering one was about halfway finished. This second run from clones, all 3 are in similar phases of flower.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 15, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I'm getting kinda excited about this surprise volunteer that popped up in one of my pots.
> 
> I'm thinking it has to be from the golden tiger male that I used making some crosses with hso headband, 3 GT's, double jam, and possibly C99.
> 
> ...


It always breaks my heart having to pull unexpected seedlings, I've never had the guts to let one just grow.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 15, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> It always breaks my heart having to pull unexpected seedlings, I've never had the guts to let one just grow.


I figured may as well let it run, pulled it out and put it in its own pot. 

Another came up in a pot with a very slow growing blue dream that I'm going to just let replace it


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 15, 2022)

some nice leaf colour


no new white pistils coming, so she's close, lots of amber trichomes

The scent is definitely lemon, with the CNC in the background. The smoke is sweet like a candy. Followed by a nice relaxed stone that still lets you get things done.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 16, 2022)

keifcake said:


> I'm getting kinda excited about this surprise volunteer that popped up in one of my pots.
> 
> I'm thinking it has to be from the golden tiger male that I used making some crosses with hso headband, 3 GT's, double jam, and possibly C99.
> 
> ...


Man GT crosses sound so yummy, one of my favorite sativas so far


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 16, 2022)

Few plants my buddy popped from some seeds that got accidentally made. Had some overspill when I pollinated that topanga lemon #6. The dad is topanga lemon 7 x ssh, moms could be from a few different plants. Definitely seeded the gmo and the ecsd cut I tossed plus a few other things. I took cuts of the two most promising ones in case they’re something worth keeping around. A few are throwing really narrow leaves and one of those smells really good early.


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 16, 2022)

Dante's inferno(oreoz x devil driver) hit with maximum carnage(black cherry punch x pure Michigan) pollen. Outdoor organic


----------



## keifcake (Jan 17, 2022)

One of my 3 Ken's GDP, I see the second pollination on this second branch took very well using male pollen from what looks like a purple lambsbread pheno of USC double jam. I'm going to be sprouting a few of these as soon as they are ready. 

Between this branch and the one that didn't take too well, I'll easily have 40 of the cross from this pheno which I'd say is more big bud in structure. I'm more interested in the Urkle pheno cross when it's a few weeks further into flower.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 19, 2022)

A few shots of my MAC crasher bx male 14 days from flipping 11/13. Girls are coming along nice.


----------



## Foulal (Jan 22, 2022)

Pink animal crackers x lucky lime


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 23, 2022)

Foulal said:


> Pink animal crackers x lucky lime
> View attachment 5072406View attachment 5072407


Oh my! That’s Purdy!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 25, 2022)

Less photogenic pheno of limonene queen with F2's , sour as hell but gonna be a bitch to trim, chunky no side branching buds just straight up the stem. Bad photo, took it while bringing them in from storm


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 30, 2022)

A few shots my youngins just after a fresh dusting of pollen. First pic is a Cement shoes with spent pollen sacks on her. I had heard stories of Cement Shoes and had to give her a go. All I can say is she's all that and then some so far. Incredible structure and spacing with purple pistols. Very anxious to see these finished beans.

A little wedding cake nug dusted.

A little MAC crasher bx1 going to be f2's. Just starting to purple up


----------



## numberfour (Jan 31, 2022)

Raging Rainbows 
Rainbow Milk #5 x Pablo's Revenge #3


Just using one male this run, Pablo's Revenge #3 which is Animal Mints bx x Sherb Cake, a strain by Tikimadman. I flowered 4 female Pablo's last run, 3 very uniform in plant and bud structure leaning towards the Animal Mints and one towards the Sherb Cake. They produced great looking frosty buds, flavour's OK but its the potency / heavy stone I want from this strain, its knockout. The dry sift / oil I made with the Pablo's hits the spot hard.

I chucked at 15 females last run so just hitting a very select 5 this run, along with the Rainbow Milk there's, 

- Chernobyl / Slymer S1 #2 @BobBitchen #2 has the mouthwatering lime terps on the largest structure. 

- White Truffle S1 #3, #5, #6. by Beleaf. The 3 out of 6 that aint throwing balls at week 3 lol but these stink, very loud and frosty at 3 weeks. 

Also flowering out Rainbow Milk #3 and Adhesive x Nepoji #4 males for future use.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Another cherrygasm x GDP, has the cherry candy fuel terp profile really strong, not really pungent but once you got some resin on the nose it remains pretty well.
Love the bud structure, big round balls with soft foxtailing. Really dominant trait, almost all phenos have it.
Hope flavor will be there also !

The chocolate chip cookies male is ready, i'm finishing this run of female selection, then let's make SEEDS !!


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice new seeds  F2's of Lemon Skunk X Cake N Chem. High hopes with the male I used. The mom was a keeper but I took no cuts this time. Moving on.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 2, 2022)

FAC-Off - hit with some Urinal Cake #6 
MAC1 x Face Off bx2 - by Baked Beanz

I was gifted 3 MAC seeds from the second drop and also the MAC1 cut when it hit the UK shores a few years ago. Loved the flavour and stone from both seed and cut but found the strain painfully slow in my soil set up. Thought the Face Off bx2 would add some size but MAC1 is too dominant in this cross.

Crossed the FAC Off to Urinal Cake #6 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky by Thug Pug) which was the largest male with a strong branching I flowered last run. If that does not add size its onto hybrid haze cross.

Rainbow Milk #3 (Rainbow Belts x Pirate Milk) male dropped some pollen this morning, straight onto White Truffle #5.


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2022)

numberfour said:


> FAC-Off - hit with some Urinal Cake #6
> MAC1 x Face Off bx2 - by Baked Beanz
> View attachment 5078692
> I was gifted 3 MAC seeds from the second drop and also the MAC1 cut when it hit the UK shores a few years ago. Loved the flavour and stone from both seed and cut but found the strain painfully slow in my soil set up. Thought the Face Off bx2 would add some size but MAC1 is too dominant in this cross.
> ...


I'm running your Rainbow milk & the double tap x (wcf2 x km11 #cross & mint julep x (wcf2 x km11 #,looking real good.

Found a real nice girl in the (#10 x # that is staying for a long time.
Also the wedding cake


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 2, 2022)

numberfour said:


> FAC-Off - hit with some Urinal Cake #6
> MAC1 x Face Off bx2 - by Baked Beanz
> View attachment 5078692
> I was gifted 3 MAC seeds from the second drop and also the MAC1 cut when it hit the UK shores a few years ago. Loved the flavour and stone from both seed and cut but found the strain painfully slow in my soil set up. Thought the Face Off bx2 would add some size but MAC1 is too dominant in this cross.
> ...


Man all these crosses.. wish i had the same space and time ! Sounds really good though


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 2, 2022)

A good buddy of mine gave me some of his recent chucks. The FAC x BBM I'm most excited about.. .. it's Native Sun Genetics' Fuji Apple Cookie x Humboldt Seed Co Blueberry Muffin male. I'm calling it "FAB MC".

The others are HSC Vanilla Frosting x Blueberry Muffin male, and i get you know what the last one is, lol.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 2, 2022)

OH YEAH i also dropped these babies. ThugPug chuck. Hoping for some weird ass plants.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Feb 2, 2022)

Alexandrias Revenge # 1 (Pablos Revenge X Sugar Cane) day 70F.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Feb 2, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Raging Rainbows
> Rainbow Milk #5 x Pablo's Revenge #3
> View attachment 5077554
> 
> ...


Totally agree on Pablos Revenge on potency, exactly why i chose to work with her


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2022)

genuity said:


> I'm running your Rainbow milk & the double tap x (wcf2 x km11 #cross & mint julep x (wcf2 x km11 #,looking real good.
> 
> Found a real nice girl in the (#10 x # that is staying for a long time.
> Also the wedding cake


Good to see you around mate 

Fuck, you did the whole menu lol, am honored.

The WCf2 x KM11 is the best seed pack I've run to date, knew you'd find some fire in those beans.


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2022)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Totally agree on Pablos Revenge on potency, exactly why i chose to work with her


She's a stunner


----------



## klx (Feb 5, 2022)

Day 49 for the Demo, 2+ weeks to go.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 5, 2022)

Shaggy Roots white Truffle s1


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 5, 2022)

Black Raspberry x Black Triangle 
Bodhi chuck. Hard to go wrong. This one leaned triangle looking, but tastes like menthol black raspberries. The scissor hash had me blasted. Random female, random male, magic.


----------



## HBZ farms (Feb 5, 2022)

Cali connection boss Hogg x Mandala 8 mile high..chuck i did quite a few years ago..8 mile was the male used..Ditched the original Boss Hogg years ago. Still run 8 mile religiously..But this cross is in a league all on its own..This pheno I kept was like neither parent strains.. smells like strong pinesol og..Very potent and long lasting..sativa dominant..


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 6, 2022)

HBZ farms said:


> Cali connection boss Hogg x Mandala 8 mile high..chuck i did quite a few years ago..8 mile was the male used..Ditched the original Boss Hogg years ago. Still run 8 mile religiously..But this cross is in a league all on its own..This pheno I kept was like neither parent strains.. smells like strong pinesol og..Very potent and long lasting..sativa dominant..


Cool to see, I always liked the stuff I grew from Mandala. Wish I could find their stuff at a stateside bank.


----------



## HBZ farms (Feb 6, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Cool to see, I always liked the stuff I grew from Mandala. Wish I could find their stuff at a stateside bank.


Mandalas strains are the most overlooked underrated strains available IMO...8 Mile high is simply amazing..Satori is a must try for any grower..for the price of the seeds and the quality mandala is light years ahead of 90 % the seed breeders on market...lose the hype...mandala brings the fire without all the bullshit hype of these youngsters


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2022)

Agreed Mandala is beast. I miss my old satori big time… and my cross using my satori with a badass Flav male (tga subcool).

haven’t run their gear in ages and haven’t gotten satori again bc I heard newer stock isn’t the same. If anyone can vouch for it, I’d get some new gear like ASAP 

made some Chimera Dolcè F2s last year. Hope to pass lots around so everyone can enjoy the sweet sweet as much as I did.

Hope all y’all are gooood

Swampy


----------



## k0rps (Feb 7, 2022)

Swamp Thing said:


> Agreed Mandala is beast. I miss my old satori big time… and my cross using my satori with a badass Flav male (tga subcool).
> 
> haven’t run their gear in ages and haven’t gotten satori again bc I heard newer stock isn’t the same. If anyone can vouch for it, I’d get some new gear like ASAP
> 
> ...


Agreed, new Mandala's Satori seeds do not look the same as the original stock. Still have four left from the original pack(2010/11), thought to get a new pack and cross them. Turns out the older seeds have a darker appearance with tiger stripes. The newer pack's seeds(not popped yet) look bigger and have an overall light brown color to them. Am still interested in doing side by side...when space/time allows for it.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Feb 7, 2022)

k0rps said:


> Agreed, new Mandala's Satori seeds do not look the same as the original stock. Still have four left from the original pack(2010/11), thought to get a new pack and cross them. Turns out the older seeds have a darker appearance with tiger stripes. The newer pack's seeds(not popped yet) look bigger and have an overall light brown color to them. Am still interested in doing side by side...when space/time allows for it.


F2 if you can! I’d certainly appreciate it…

thanks for the heads up. Seems to be a general consensus


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2022)

The dark husk on seeds (tiger stripes) comes off, it’s a thin outer husk.


----------



## k0rps (Feb 7, 2022)

Swamp Thing said:


> F2 if you can! I’d certainly appreciate it…
> 
> thanks for the heads up. Seems to be a general consensus


Will do my best! No problem~ Hope you have a good day!


----------



## k0rps (Feb 7, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> The dark husk on seeds (tiger stripes) comes off, it’s a thin outer husk.


Yes they do~ will post pix to show example of size and color diff.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 7, 2022)

Mandala does a lot of background work that he doesn’t always talk about, he does traditional line breeding though.


----------



## k0rps (Feb 7, 2022)

Here they are next to each other.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 7, 2022)

I grew Hashberry, Mandala#1, Ganesh and Kalichakra back around 07 or 08. Hashberry was great campfire weed, sit around with friends and just laugh and have a good time. Beautiful structure and some of the densest flowers I have encountered. Mandala #1 did great outside and had a very unique taste. Ganesh was decent and I can't really say anything negative about it, but I preferred the Hashberry. Kalichakra was also nice, but looking back I know now I didn't let it go near long enough. I wouldn't hesitate to have Mandala in my garden again, but I'm all set with overseas orders these days.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 7, 2022)

A couple little nugs with a few beans inside. The Jelly delicious has the strongest scents in the tent so far. MAC crasher bx1 and Cement Shoes are battling it out for most colorful. Just dropped temps a bit so a wee bit more color should come on. These are on 33 days from flip.
first pic is Jelly delicious from Clearwater. Wicked berries incense Intoxicating scent. This pheno is different than the one I ran outdoors this last summer. This has more funk where as my outdoor was pure fruit terps. That said this run is with different organic feeding regiment. 
A little MAC crasher bx1 fem that has stayed green while the other 2 are colored up more.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Feb 7, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> I grew Hashberry, Mandala#1, Ganesh and Kalichakra back around 07 or 08. Hashberry was great campfire weed, sit around with friends and just laugh and have a good time. Beautiful structure and some of the densest flowers I have encountered. Mandala #1 did great outside and had a very unique taste. Ganesh was decent and I can't really say anything negative about it, but I preferred the Hashberry. Kalichakra was also nice, but looking back I know now I didn't let it go near long enough. I wouldn't hesitate to have Mandala in my garden again, but I'm all set with overseas orders these days.


I had their Kristalica in Amsterdam. I've wanted their genetics ever since. Great stuff.


----------



## HBZ farms (Feb 7, 2022)

I just received today a pack of the new 8 Mile high..mandala shop says its from a rare pheno..I've grown 8 mile many years and have done at least 4 chucks with the best female to the best male with the 8 mile high..after finding a beautiful female I'll run clone off her for a couple years and pop a new batch of about 30 and start over throwing the old clone in the chuck tent with the new keeper...I always pick the same pheno..The smell I could pick blindfolded.. Crazy menthol minty chemical type odor like no other strain I've ever smelled..roughly a 10 weeker..longer thin leaves and very sativa Dom...makes your mood just burst happiness... Lots of energy and zero negative ANYTHING... Can't wait to pop this new pack...FYI..first time I ordered direct from mandala shop..absolutely no issue and quick delivery with tracking..Heading right back over there for some various packs after I piss my wallet off over at DC seed exchange


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 7, 2022)

Topanga lemon x SSH unknown moms seed pop over at the buddies spot. I took clones of the one with the petiole flowers and the super stretcher up front. That one reeks like lemon heads


----------



## mudballs (Feb 8, 2022)

So i have another trifoliate, no big deal..but it got me thinking. Ok what if we crossed trifoliates? ...dude can we stabilize this lol?


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 9, 2022)

Couple bud shots of blackberry wedding cake ..Has more of a sour smell, smells loud as hell. Thanks for the beans @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 9, 2022)

Bit late to the party but I got 5 Honey Sundaes up and 3 DUM X DCP in cubes.


----------



## higher self (Feb 9, 2022)

Got some seeds in the oven now, used a Breath Ray (Sun Maiden x Gratefulbreathf2) male. He is imo Sun Maiden dominant, smells like fuel & Grape Stomper. The females smell sweeter like grape candy. I'm satisfied with the male but will hunt for better females, hoping for a Sun Maiden pheno like I had in past. Hit the male to the following:

Gmo x Mai Tai
T1000 x TK
Georgia Pie x Horchata
Kushmints x Blue Power
Louis XIII S1

After this batch of seeds I'm working on Seed Junky Animal Mints BX f2's. Ended up with 5 females and 1 male lol The male is solid though, good enough for preservation purposes!


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 9, 2022)

Ak bean brains Blueberry x strawberries n Cream from exotic genetics created the 'Blue Cream' this is a BC male that absolutely reeks like strawberry syrup. Nice resin heads on him too


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 11, 2022)

The chunky sour pheno of limonene queen cleaned up right before coming down and hung to dry. She reeks, lime green sour chunky buds, looking forward to sampling. Never took any good pics of her unfortunately


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 11, 2022)

MAC crasher bx1 full of beans. The purple pheno didn't need low temps to color up. These were created by Kropduster on Strainly. These will be the f2's and I will work for a few future generations.


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 13, 2022)

The tart berry pheno of limonene queen, any day now, just holding off hoping it fattens up more, not going to yield well at all, so hope the quality is there. Lost almost all it's tart/sour smell, sweet berries now, and I'll stop posting about them lol, sorry been blowing this thread up


----------



## numberfour (Feb 13, 2022)

White Truffle S1 #1 - I've two tops like this and two normal on one plant, is it a whorlled phylotaxy ?

Couldn't get a decent pic of it, double headed bud.

White Truffle S1 #6 x Rainbow Milk #5


Used 3 males this run, Urinal Cake #6, Rainbow Milk #5 and Adhesive x Nepoji #4

The pollen from the Urinal Cake #6 was from last run. Once the pollen was dried it was stored in an air tight glass via stored in the cupboard (cool, below 16c). Its looking like some of it has taken and some its not.

Rainbow Milk and Ad x Np pollen was fresh from the plant, dropped onto parchment and straight onto pistols. I'm confident with the Rainbow Milk crosses but not sure on the Ad x Np. I only used the Ad x Np on one plant, the bud was incredibly tight with hardly any visible pistols. Its not looking hopeful but I've a rooted clone of the Ad x Np so I can try again later.

Desperate to pop the seeds I made last run but its looking like I may have to shut down flowering for a while as the landlord wants the roof inspecting. We've had a couple of leaks, lining looks like it needs replacing, probably down for a while.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 13, 2022)

The pollen took from my PBB male and there's some seeds growing for f2's and my guava cooler keeper (the leaves roll up on her no matter what, even in veg, you don't have to tell me I know. Not the prettiest plant. The best smoke EVER to me.)


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 13, 2022)

A shot of my pineapple x lemon tree knocked up with a MAC crasher bx1. Beans are just starting to crack open. This girl has been a treat to grow. Hats off in respect to Nspecta's work. I have a few other of his lemon tree x's going outdoors this summer.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 13, 2022)

I have a number of seeds being made currently. Doing small runs of 20-30 seeds per cross to get a sense of what each parent brings. 

Bodhi Kodama F2
AKBB Blue Raspberry F2
AKBB Kali Mist x A1 Haze F2

Kodama (Tall Laos Leaner) x Blue Raspberry
Kodama (Tall Laos Leaner) x Kali Mist x A1 Haze

Kodama (Shorter Strawberry Milk Leaner) x Blue Raspberry
Kodama (Shorter Strawberry Milk Leaner) x (Kali Mist x A1 Haze)

Blue Raspberry x (Kali Mist x A1 Haze)
Blue Raspberry x Kodama

(Kali Mist x A1 Haze) x Blue Rasberry
(Kali Mist x A1 Haze) x Kodama

Swazi Burmese x Blue Raspberry
Swazi Burmese x (Kali Mist x A1 Haze)
Swazi Burmese x Kodama


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2022)

I need some advice.
I’ve got a male seedling that started flowering soon after I switched the lights to 14 on, 10 off.
None of the other very young plants have done this. Hell, most of them haven’t even shown gender yet!
I had pulled the stick and was ready to compost this anomaly but something told me to wait.
Maybe he is special.
Different for sure.

What would you do?
Pollen chuck or compost heap?
— edit —
Strain = Sour Heisenstein by @Amos Otis

It got sprayed for thrips this morning. (Spinosad)


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some advice.
> I’ve got a male seedling that started flowering soon after I switched the lights to 14 on, 10 off.
> None of the other very young plants have done this. Hell, most of them haven’t even shown gender yet!
> I had pulled the stick and was ready to compost this anomaly but something told me to wait.
> ...


I used to hook up some of my buddies who grew outdoor with clones. I run 18/6 in veg and when they would go outside it would be like 16/8, maybe 15/9, and all would start to flower Just off the 2hr difference. It would stunt their entire crop. The first couple years I did the same thing from seed and never had an issue. From seed I say no good, if it was an established clone I would say maybe environment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> I used to hook up some of my buddies who grew outdoor with clones. I run 18/6 in veg and when they would go outside it would be like 16/8, maybe 15/9, and all would start to flower Just off the 2hr difference. It would stunt their entire crop. The first couple years I did the same thing from seed and never had an issue. From seed I say no good, if it was an established clone I would say maybe environment.


Thanks. 
I was hoping maybe this plant had early flowering genes that might be useful for breeding, but it's not worth the risk. 
The little guy has good structure tho.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 17, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks.
> I was hoping maybe this plant had early flowering genes that might be useful for breeding, but it's not worth the risk.
> The little guy has good structure tho.


I mean you never know, that is the beauty of tjis plant..,.but I would say not worth the potential year plus wasted testing the progeny.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 19, 2022)

A few shots from the tent.
One of MACcrasher bx's with f2's inside her
Clearwater's Jelly delicious. Very enjoyable strain. Solid terps good high 
Cement shoes 
My favorite MACcrasher. She is going to be a hunters dream. Will continue working those beans.


----------



## mudballs (Feb 19, 2022)

@Giggsy70 
May i ask whose cement shoes that is?it is a strain ive been interested in growing since last spring but never got.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 19, 2022)

mudballs said:


> @Giggsy70
> May i ask whose cement shoes that is?it is a strain ive been interested in growing since last spring but never got.


Cult Classic females. Would highly recommend giving her a go. I grabbed a 18 pack for $100 from Bay Area Beanbank on Strainly. He has a lot of Cult Classic/Universally Seeded.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 19, 2022)

This year I’m focused on doing my own thing I built up a decent stash and it’s getting old so my goal is to grow the older stuff out 

Main goal is to make my own seeds I’m kind of over the hype craze rn I just want good bud some good og sour haze and a kush like master or bubba

I’m gonna use the clones I have now to start a bx process for my males I’ll update when there bigger


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots from the tent.
> One of MACcrasher bx's with f2's inside herView attachment 5088569
> Clearwater's Jelly delicious. Very enjoyable strain. Solid terps good high View attachment 5088570
> Cement shoes View attachment 5088571
> ...


Last year I grew a strain called "freedom punch" by cult classics and they turned out great. (outdoor)
FP = Cement Shoes / Purple Punch

Zero problems. 
Highly recommended. 

Got em cheap at OES -- 18 fems for $99


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 19, 2022)

The Guillotine (Meltdown x CandyMAC)

Harvest Shots, 3 different pHenotypes

-1


-2


-3


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 19, 2022)

Buck5050 said:


> The Guillotine (Meltdown x CandyMAC)
> 
> Harvest Shots, 3 different pHenotypes
> 
> ...


Too frosty


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 20, 2022)

Bursting at the seams


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 20, 2022)

Grab a lil pollen Cuz why not. Unicorn poop f2


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

love the unity on this thread and love how my fellow chuckers constantly make fire when supposed breeder do the same things and say they are top breeders and sell their chuck more then 100$ a pack lmao , keep the good work guys , you are the best


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> I like hempy usually 2 gals but I'm going to do 1/2 gals going forward since I'm doing SOG as well. For now I would say grown them out & take clones to run instead of seed plants. Seed plant in that 32 oz will be root bound by then. I use a coco & peat mix then perlite on bottom.
> 
> Also I want that Golden Goat BX from Arise!


Can u link me to pictures of your Hempy grows and set up please.
Hempy is still an option for me and 1st choice for close to hydro without the hassles.
How much water are you using in terms of water bill. It’s an issue for me because all my utilities are in the rent and I don’t want to abuse that because of the attention it could attract. Thx 

i was thinking to go 3 gallon Hempy. What kind of yields and height are you getting approx in 2 gallons?

Using coco now and trying to learn it better cause it’s going to be my go to medium for awhile. Thx


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 21, 2022)

genuity said:


> Silica rain day @40mil/gal
> View attachment 4925608
> Keep them healthy and green..


What’s the approx cost per gallon and what silica supplement ate you using. 
how much of a noticeable difference in quality and yield have u noticed since using it compared to before ? Thx.

I typically shy away from supplements and money down the drain. So, far my quality has been good enough to satisfy myself and occasionally donation worthy


----------



## higher self (Feb 21, 2022)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Can u link me to pictures of your Hempy grows and set up please.
> Hempy is still an option for me and 1st choice for close to hydro without the hassles.
> How much water are you using in terms of water bill. It’s an issue for me because all my utilities are in the rent and I don’t want to abuse that because of the attention it could attract. Thx
> 
> ...


Haven't been taking pics bc I've been having issues lately with my soil mix. Plants been coming out really larfy. Scrapped that soil & went back to fresh 100% coco coir & changed nutes as well from Dyna Grow products to Mega Crop. Not sure what was going wrong but I'm just going back to old formula. 

Should be setting up some hempy's soon to get into the flower room, I'll shoot you some pics. I love coco & won't switch to anything else again. Was being cheap playing around with peat bales. I've been buffering coco with calcium nitrate or cal mag first & not having any issues so far. I keep my ppms light & pH around 6.0

I don't have a scale, I run a small grow for personal so I don't worry about weight but hempys have always given me solid yields definitely better than standard plant containers with handwatering. The hempy let's me get away with less frequent watering since the plants have a backup res of water. Could get away without watering for 3 days or so depending on the season. It's a pain to rehydrate everything so best to keep them wet constantly even if small amount of water is used. I would water more but don't like cleaning up water off the floor or whatever collection tray/saucer. Lower ppms & less runoff works for me.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

higher self said:


> Haven't been taking pics bc I've been having issues lately with my soil mix. Plants been coming out really larfy. Scrapped that soil & went back to fresh 100% coco coir & changed nutes as well from Dyna Grow products to Mega Crop. Not sure what was going wrong but I'm just going back to old formula.
> 
> Should be setting up some hempy's soon to get into the flower room, I'll shoot you some pics. I love coco & won't switch to anything else again. Was being cheap playing around with peat bales. I've been buffering coco with calcium nitrate or cal mag first & not having any issues so far. I keep my ppms light & pH around 6.0
> 
> I don't have a scale, I run a small grow for personal so I don't worry about weight but hempys have always given me solid yields definitely better than standard plant containers with handwatering. The hempy let's me get away with less frequent watering since the plants have a backup res of water. Could get away without watering for 3 days or so depending on the season. It's a pain to rehydrate everything so best to keep them wet constantly even if small amount of water is used. I would water more but don't like cleaning up water off the floor or whatever collection tray/saucer. Lower ppms & less runoff works for me.


me too i would like to see your setup been able to not watering everyday would be nice


----------



## higher self (Feb 21, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> me too i would like to see your setup been able to not watering everyday would be nice


For sure! Just did some upgrades to grow space (no more tents!) & have some interesting genetics going so will look forward to posting more pics. I've been getting away from the house more on weekends so I will need something that can maintain that plants by while I'm away. 5 gals are better than 2 for that purpose imo, I just don't have the space for 5 gals for the amount of plants I have in veg that need to be flowered out smh

I was also using blumats with plain water to help the top not get too dry while roots drank from res on bottom. Daily watering kept to minimal maybe no run off then top the res off if I'll be out for a day or two. Not saying they don't require water daily but I've never came back to dead or damaged plants.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2022)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> What’s the approx cost per gallon and what silica supplement ate you using.
> how much of a noticeable difference in quality and yield have u noticed since using it compared to before ? Thx.
> 
> I typically shy away from supplements and money down the drain. So, far my quality has been good enough to satisfy myself and occasionally donation worthy


I only use it in veg,I did notice thickness of the leafs/branches & just able to handle my crazy environment. 

Not sure about yield,never really checked it.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

genuity said:


> I only use it in veg,I did notice thickness of the leafs/branches & just able to handle my crazy environment.
> 
> Not sure about yield,never really checked it.


i think it would give u more yields since it make the branch stronger so they can handle more weight
, i also find they resist better to heat and pest


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 22, 2022)

Got a question for you guys , when you pheno hunt your cross , how many seed u pop and do you think if I gave them 2weeks veg in 1 gallon pot could be good for pheno hunting?? I got ton of homemade cross I want to go to f3 but limited space , usually I gave them a 6week veg but it time consuming... wanted to go quicker


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Got a question for you guys , when you pheno hunt your cross , how many seed u pop and do you think if I gave them 2weeks veg in 1 gallon pot could be good for pheno hunting?? I got ton of homemade cross I want to go to f3 but limited space , usually I gave them a 6week veg but it time consuming... wanted to go quicker



I did that with Goofy grape..2 or 3 week veg..


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Feb 22, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Got a question for you guys , when you pheno hunt your cross , how many seed u pop and do you think if I gave them 2weeks veg in 1 gallon pot could be good for pheno hunting?? I got ton of homemade cross I want to go to f3 but limited space , usually I gave them a 6week veg but it time consuming... wanted to go quicker


I’d like to know this as well 
Have some projects in mind but never have chucked any pollen myself just yet 
Can’t wait to get started, props to y’all killing it in this thread!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 22, 2022)

genuity said:


> I did that with Goofy grape..2 or 3 week veg..


Do you think 1gal is enough or should I go with 2gal?? I'm worried they can be rootbound and not able to see their true potential


----------



## genuity (Feb 22, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Do you think 1gal is enough or should I go with 2gal?? I'm worried they can be rootbound and not able to see their true potential


1gal definitely need water 2x a day in max flowering

But they do just fine,when treated good.
2gal is what I would do,when I run again like that..(but 30 2gal takes up some space)for reg seeds.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> Haven't been taking pics bc I've been having issues lately with my soil mix. Plants been coming out really larfy. Scrapped that soil & went back to fresh 100% coco coir & changed nutes as well from Dyna Grow products to Mega Crop. Not sure what was going wrong but I'm just going back to old formula.
> 
> Should be setting up some hempy's soon to get into the flower room, I'll shoot you some pics. I love coco & won't switch to anything else again. Was being cheap playing around with peat bales. I've been buffering coco with calcium nitrate or cal mag first & not having any issues so far. I keep my ppms light & pH around 6.0
> 
> I don't have a scale, I run a small grow for personal so I don't worry about weight but hempys have always given me solid yields definitely better than standard plant containers with handwatering. The hempy let's me get away with less frequent watering since the plants have a backup res of water. Could get away without watering for 3 days or so depending on the season. It's a pain to rehydrate everything so best to keep them wet constantly even if small amount of water is used. I would water more but don't like cleaning up water off the floor or whatever collection tray/saucer. Lower ppms & less runoff works for me.


I felt the coco part I had good runs in soil but after running coco them soil then coco again I’m not going back .. dirt has the better flavor but I think if I master the coco better I can match the flavor

my moms are in dirt tho makes it easier


----------



## Redlig (Feb 22, 2022)

So I don't create a redundant thread I figured I'd ask you guys here. If I have a female photo plant and I fertilize it with a male auto what happens a bunch of either photos or autos? Just curious...im considering trying it just because I have auto seeds and I mother might fertilize a clone for fun. I grew some bag seeds turned out some males some femals all autos so now I'm just trying to have some fun with them in lieu of disappointment.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 22, 2022)

Redlig said:


> So I don't create a redundant thread I figured I'd ask you guys here. If I have a female photo plant and I fertilize it with a male auto what happens a bunch of either photos or autos? Just curious...im considering trying it just because I have auto seeds and I mother might fertilize a clone for fun. I grew some bag seeds turned out some males some femals all autos so now I'm just trying to have some fun with them in lieu of disappointment.


You will have 100% photo but with shorter flowering when you cross them again u will see at least 30% auto

After crossing those auto you should have only auto , for fem a lot of breeders have better success with s1 , you spray 1 branch to make some pollen and let it pollinate the rest of the plant , I think there is a thread on this here if I find it again I will post a link


----------



## Redlig (Feb 22, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> You will have 100% photo but with shorter flowering when you cross them again u will see at least 30% auto


Lost me for a second...what would be the second cross?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 22, 2022)

Redlig said:


> Lost me for a second...what would be the second cross?


 f1 photo
f2 around 30%auto
f3 around 90% auto 
After that you s1 and it should be stable and give 100% auto

Hope u understand better


----------



## higher self (Feb 22, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I felt the coco part I had good runs in soil but after running coco them soil then coco again I’m not going back .. dirt has the better flavor but I think if I master the coco better I can match the flavor
> 
> my moms are in dirt tho makes it easier


Seems like my green thumb was suited to work with coco lol. I still might play around with a 50/50 coco/peat & EWC mix for organic but only a few plants not whole garden. Still kinda want to do some organic runs but not make it hard on myself doing 100% coco with amendments.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 22, 2022)

Yea the mix I use has peat so I agree


----------



## klx (Feb 23, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Got a question for you guys , when you pheno hunt your cross , how many seed u pop and do you think if I gave them 2weeks veg in 1 gallon pot could be good for pheno hunting?? I got ton of homemade cross I want to go to f3 but limited space , usually I gave them a 6week veg but it time consuming... wanted to go quicker


Pop the seeds while you have other plants flowering then take clones of the seedling and flower them as soon as they root. Can fit 4 plants per square foot if you need to and get through a lot of seeds.

Chopped the demo's about 10 days ago..nearly dry and ready for a final trim. I know I said it before but thanks Gen for these seeds. I can't keep up with demand and $4k an elbow it is loved by all who try her. This was a selection from 30 F2s and it was hard to choose which one to keep.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 23, 2022)

4K an elbow lol 2005 time machine ?


----------



## klx (Feb 23, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> 4K an elbow lol 2005 time machine ?


Nah man you guys forget 90% of the world still the same as it ever was. No legalisation happening here anytime soon


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 23, 2022)

klx said:


> Pop the seeds while you have other plants flowering then take clones of the seedling and flower them as soon as they root. Can fit 4 plants per square foot if you need to and get through a lot of seeds.
> 
> Chopped the demo's about 10 days ago..nearly dry and ready for a final trim. I know I said it before but thanks Gen for these seeds. I can't keep up with demand and $4k an elbow it is loved by all who try her. This was a selection from 30 F2s and it was hard to choose which one to keep.
> 
> View attachment 5090611


Gen chuck some solid gear , my favorite is still fireballs


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 23, 2022)

you didnt say you live on another continent .... smoke of that herb and calm your self down .... no lockdown for you guys anymore..lighten up Bro... you'd get $900-$1100 for that in the American market


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 23, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Of course the one runty male I didn’t clone is dumping frost early. Idk if I should cut the top And root it or what. It’s basically a one branch plant.View attachment 4662184View attachment 4662185


Chucking with this fella finally. Put all three og cuts I have in with him, a runtz, and a dubble sundae. Have a small gmo, fritter, and topanga lemon cut in there too.


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 23, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Do you think 1gal is enough or should I go with 2gal?? I'm worried they can be rootbound and not able to see their true potential


I'm getting ready for a pheno hunt in 1 gallon, coco, drain to waste. Gonna flip at 14 days.
Hope 1 gallon are large enough!


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 23, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> I'm getting ready for a pheno hunt in 1 gallon, coco, drain to waste. Gonna flip at 14 days.
> Hope 1 gallon are large enough!


very nice what kinda beans regs? 14 days is so early

wont let the wine decide if I should test this joti blueberry on some nice stuff I got going now


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 24, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> I'm getting ready for a pheno hunt in 1 gallon, coco, drain to waste. Gonna flip at 14 days.
> Hope 1 gallon are large enough!


It's true I didn't think about coco , they should be just fine with a short veg


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 24, 2022)

Two pheno's from a chuck I did of Sagamartha blueberry x old blueberry that I had from the late 90's. Berry goodness all the way!!


----------



## sourchunks (Feb 24, 2022)

Blueberry x Strawberries n Cream
Very pungent terps hard to tell if it's more BB or Strawberry leaning at this point


----------



## keiserrott (Feb 25, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> very nice what kinda beans regs? 14 days is so early
> View attachment 5091174
> wont let the wine decide if I should test this joti blueberry on some nice stuff I got going now


Yes, regs
3 packs of bodhi and a few of my breedings.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 26, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> Topanga lemon x SSH unknown moms seed pop over at the buddies spot. I took clones of the one with the petiole flowers and the super stretcher up front. That one reeks like lemon heads View attachment 5081910View attachment 5081911View attachment 5081912


Plant in the back left is I’m assuming gmo cross. Heavy stretchy chem plant. Can’t tell about the real purple plant but thinking it’s a Tahoe mom. Seems similar to two others which I’m pretty sure have Tahoe as the mom. One in the front left doesn’t have the biggest yield but insane fuel stank on her.


----------



## neutrinomatt (Feb 27, 2022)

tester of a cross i made by hitting my prized blueberry og lady with a g13 skunk from mr nice.. saw everything in the F1.. blueberry structure, og structure and afghan structure. this one was the afghan pheno and had some of the tightest stacking ive seen and the broadest leaves of every seed i popped. smells like fruit roll ups and skunk while its growing, the dried flower comes out more vanilla/chocolate/sweet on the front end with a sharp eye burning piney berry on the breakup. super harsh hashy smoke that makes you cough like a mofo, real old school high. behind the eyes, smiley, smiling eyes, dumb forgetful etc. fun stuff. ill probably pop 150 of these and take them to f2 and bx to the momma next year sometime, some people really ended up loving this flower.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2022)

neutrinomatt said:


> tester of a cross i made by hitting my prized blueberry og lady with a g13 skunk from mr nice.. saw everything in the F1.. blueberry structure, og structure and afghan structure. this one was the afghan pheno and had some of the tightest stacking ive seen and the broadest leaves of every seed i popped. smells like fruit roll ups and skunk while its growing, the dried flower comes out more vanilla/chocolate/sweet on the front end with a sharp eye burning piney berry on the breakup. super harsh hashy smoke that makes you cough like a mofo, real old school high. behind the eyes, smiley, smiling eyes, dumb forgetful etc. fun stuff. ill probably pop 150 of these and take them to f2 and bx to the momma next year sometime, some people really ended up loving this flower.
> 
> View attachment 5093085View attachment 5093086View attachment 5093089View attachment 5093091


That looks and sounds incredible mate!!


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 1, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> View attachment 5091710
> 
> View attachment 5091715
> 
> Two pheno's from a chuck I did of Sagamartha blueberry x old blueberry that I had from the late 90's. Berry goodness all the way!!


beautiful such tidy flower formation my dinachem x blue kush f1 just bursts new calyxs from the old ones lol
it looks cool though


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 2, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> beautiful such tidy flower formation my dinachem x blue kush f1 just bursts new calyxs from the old ones lol
> it looks cool though
> 
> View attachment 5094597View attachment 5094598


Thanks man and likewise, yours looks great too!!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 2, 2022)

Dark n stormy pregnant with goji margy male


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 2, 2022)

Snuggle Funk pollinated by the Goji Margy as well .


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 2, 2022)

Red eye Jedi (bodhi) pollinated by Goji Margy


----------



## higher self (Mar 3, 2022)

Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) mom in solo cup around wk 5 or 6 with a few beans from Breath Ray male. Going to get a few of them popped when I can, need to see what the male puts out. Probably will keep it but move on to Animal Mints BX male. He looks like Wedding Cake & has the smell in the stem rubs, can't wait to flower him out soon.


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 4, 2022)

Blue Cream.
Ak Bean Brain BB x Strawberries n Cream from exotic genetics


----------



## mandocat (Mar 5, 2022)

Royal Kush x The Nature Farm's Carrion Flower Skunk, day 46.


----------



## mandocat (Mar 5, 2022)

In House Genetic's Trop Juice x Green Fire's Unicorn Piss, about day 44.


----------



## genuity (Mar 5, 2022)

Rainbow milk

Ready for flower time @numberfour 10 females from 12 seeds think I'll find something tasty.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 6, 2022)

A few shots of the girls enjoying some sunlight. They are getting the chopped next week and the sun is out=outdoors field trip. The purple pheno of Kropduster's MAC crasher bx1 is stunning. Will have fun hunting through the f2's. Cement Shoes will be around for a while in my gardens. This Cement shoes that made the grade was a treat to grow. Anxious to see what adding the MAC crasher genetics to it blesses me with.
A few nugs on the stem of CSI'S pineapple x lemon tree 
Cement Shoes 

Clearwater's Jelly delicious 

MAC crasher bx1 (purple pheno)


----------



## numberfour (Mar 8, 2022)

genuity said:


> Rainbow milk
> View attachment 5096726
> Ready for flower time @numberfour 10 females from 12 seeds think I'll find something tasty.


Gen got ALL the ladies! That's one hell of a female to male ratio, looking beautiful cant wait to see what you find mate.

I've 3 females at 8 weeks in flower, two have taken on the solid structure and branching of the Pirate Milk father and one has kept the structure and branching of the Rainbow Belts mother. 

Noses range from full on fresh Zkittle's candy fruit to Zkittle's with a creamy tropical fruit back end from the Pirate Milk father, the terps are insanely mouthwatering. Buds are golf ball size*, solid and frosty and can see she wants to stack. Two green plants and one purple, purple coming from the Pirate Milk.

I'll post some pics soon and give a smoke report once down. 

* This could change due to higher wattage being used during flower. I've lowered watts and flowering hours this run, my electric costs have doubled since January and other bills are rising too.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 11, 2022)

The CNC X Lemon Skunk momma - my last run of her, very close now to harvest time at 65 days in these pics, at 70 days she's getting the chop.

I love her structure. Still not a single nanner either. Beautiful smell.
Buds get so heavy that some branches start to flop over.

Beautiful colour change in the foliage too.

Going to run with a couple other projects that I had planned, but can't wait to do a pheno hunt in my f2's!
BR


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 15, 2022)

The beginning of the next round. Full pack of The Crazy and 3 each of the others took the 36-48 hour soak. These will end up outdoors with 2 Crazy males doing their thing. There are more going to be there too just not starting them yet. I have run Loud-Cannagenix's Slurlato and was very impressed with everything from growth to taste and the high. Glad I grabbed 2 packs a few years back. Wyeast's gear always has me excited. Phoenix fire with Falcon 9 and Why u gelly surely going to produce stunning plants.


----------



## mandocat (Mar 16, 2022)

Day 59. Royal Kush x Nature Farm's Carrion Flower Skunk.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 16, 2022)

Cement Shoes just before the chopped. More black than purple. Going to pop a few of these in late spring for a good pheno hunt.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 16, 2022)

Made these last year. (Male)Bodhi Banana Spliff X (Female)Seedsman WhiteWidow. They all popped fast and are already growing vigorously.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2022)

GMO Rootbeer S1’s cooking


----------



## klx (Mar 17, 2022)

I have had a lot of issues trying to reverse female plants where they reverse just fine but they either dont drop any pollen or I have to pick off the individual balls and extract the pollen out. Pretty tedious. 

Right now I am trying some different spray intervals, I am testing spraying at the following days of flower with the Sigma STS recipe diluted at 1:6:

-5, 1, 5
1, 2, 3, 4, 5
1, 7, 14
7, 14, 21

What have other chuckers found to be the best way to get the females to reverse AND drop pollen?

Cheers


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2022)

klx said:


> I have had a lot of issues trying to reverse female plants where they reverse just fine but they either dont drop any pollen or I have to pick off the individual balls and extract the pollen out. Pretty tedious.
> 
> Right now I am trying some different spray intervals, I am testing spraying at the following days of flower with the Sigma STS recipe diluted at 1:6:
> 
> ...


I think it’s strain dependent tbh. My reversal did t dinp pollen like a traditional male. Some just need to be milked. I used STS spray from HydroRed and sprayed every 4-5 days


----------



## klx (Mar 17, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> I think it’s strain dependent tbh. My reversal did t dinp pollen like a traditional male. Some just need to be milked. I used STS spray from HydroRed and sprayed every 4-5 days


Yeah seems so. What day did you start spraying and how many times did you spray?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 17, 2022)

klx said:


> Yeah seems so. What day did you start spraying and how many times did you spray?


I started spraying 5 days before I initiated flower and then every 4-5 days until about day 24-28. Basically when I say balls forming I stopped. It was probably 5 sprays total


----------



## numberfour (Mar 18, 2022)

Rainbow Milk #1
Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk #1



Far from ideal run as you can see, 10.5 hours lights on and ran my LED's (8x Quantum Boards / 4x High Lights) on low watts (half what I'd normally be running on coming out of winter and into spring) which ment LED boards were inches from plants, something I've never done and I've been running LED since 2017.

She smells unreal, zkittles fresh fruit candy front end with a creamy tropical fruity twist on the back end, if that goes through into the flavour, happy days all round. Decent frost, solid buds on a solid frame. I've flowered Rainbow Belts #3 and #6 this run and the branching is beyond shit on the both so I can see that improvement on the cross already. Will be back with smoke report from all 3 Rainbow Milks.


----------



## genuity (Mar 18, 2022)

Well I better put up a net then...(rainbow milk)

Looks & sounds delicious


----------



## raggyb (Mar 19, 2022)

Crossing this to a few things to strengthen it. There is something I like about toking on it. Mowie, Candida and Ethiopian.


----------



## keifcake (Mar 20, 2022)

My volunteer mystery cultivar almost time to harvest. It looks like letting this one grow out was a good move. 

It has a dank smell that's hard describe, kind of like white widow, with a hint a sweet in the back. 

I'm still no closer to being able to determine the parents.


----------



## LGND (Mar 26, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Rainbow Milk #1
> Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk #1
> View attachment 5103704
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful! Well done.


----------



## LGND (Mar 26, 2022)

A Headbanger male pollinated Apple Fritter by accident and decided to pop the seeds. You can see the fritters influence in the leaves colors while the bud structure leaned heavy towards the headbanger. Wish I kept a clone of her. I think I have 10 or so seeds left so maybe I'll pop them in the future.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2022)

LGND said:


> A Headbanger male pollinated Apple Fritter by accident and decided to pop the seeds. You can see the fritters influence in the leaves colors while the bud structure leaned heavy towards the headbanger. Wish I kept a clone of her. I think I have 10 or so seeds left so maybe I'll pop them in the future.


Nicely done


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2022)

klx said:


> I have had a lot of issues trying to reverse female plants where they reverse just fine but they either dont drop any pollen or I have to pick off the individual balls and extract the pollen out. Pretty tedious.
> 
> Right now I am trying some different spray intervals, I am testing spraying at the following days of flower with the Sigma STS recipe diluted at 1:6:
> 
> ...


The 2 times I used sts I didn't have success. 1st time plant produced balls but no pollen. 2nd time with different strain sts just acted like a contact herbicide and burnt the plant. Even when I diluted the sts it still burnt the plant. Ill be interested in your results, good luck.

When I use 23-34 ppm range colloidal silver I always have success. Of the 3 strains I reversed that way 1 I had to manually extract pollen from the bananas. The other two strains would drop pollen more like a male plant, so much easier to collect and use.

The cs just requires spraying the plant once a day for 3 weeks or more though. 1st time I use cs I sprayed plant 2x a day but it made no difference 1 or 2x in my experience.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 27, 2022)

Dropped some Unicorn Poop f2's, Solfire's why u gelly, Demonic Genetics grape zotz x UK cheese and his wedding cake x purple punch, Katsu's key lime kush in h2o. 
Shoreline's Bubblegum bx and Deadpanhead's The Crazy go into soil tomorrow night.
My King's Chalice and Frozen Rose were both 3 for 3 above ground. 3 for 3 on the Phoenix fire too. Only 1 of the Slurlato's made it up.


----------



## klx (Mar 27, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 2 times I used sts I didn't have success. 1st time plant produced balls but no pollen. 2nd time with different strain sts just acted like a contact herbicide and burnt the plant. Even when I diluted the sts it still burnt the plant. Ill be interested in your results, good luck.
> 
> When I use 23-34 ppm range colloidal silver I always have success. Of the 3 strains I reversed that way 1 I had to manually extract pollen from the bananas. The other two strains would drop pollen more like a male plant, so much easier to collect and use.
> 
> The cs just requires spraying the plant once a day for 3 weeks or more though. 1st time I use cs I sprayed plant 2x a day but it made no difference 1 or 2x in my experience.


Thanks man. Yeah a couple of mates are also experimenting with different recipes with varying levels of success. I will try to CS next if I have no luck this time.


----------



## z.bud (Mar 27, 2022)

Poison Mimosa Zcut x Gypsy Eyes (reversal)


----------



## Redlig (Mar 27, 2022)

klx said:


> Thanks man. Yeah a couple of mates are also experimenting with different recipes with varying levels of success. I will try to CS next if I have no luck this time.


I'm messing with some homemade CS it was testing around 60ppm on my tds meter and seemed to burn them so I dilluted it by half and it looks like I'm getting some male flowers fingers crossed


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 27, 2022)

klx said:


> Thanks man. Yeah a couple of mates are also experimenting with different recipes with varying levels of success. I will try to CS next if I have no luck this time.


Try exe, hybs juice is what the big boys use. One application, you’ll think the plant is gonna die but it won’t. It’s the shut, a lil expensive but worth it


----------



## klx (Mar 28, 2022)

Redlig said:


> I'm messing with some homemade CS it was testing around 60ppm on my tds meter and seemed to burn them so I dilluted it by half and it looks like I'm getting some male flowers fingers crossed


Thanks mate. Getting male flowers is not a problem its just that often they are either sterile or you need to pick them off and grind out the pollen. Good luck with yours!



Bodyne said:


> Try exe, hybs juice is what the big boys use. One application, you’ll think the plant is gonna die but it won’t. It’s the shut, a lil expensive but worth it


He wants $500 for a fairly small amount shipped to here. Good luck to him but I will try figure it out myself first. Cheers tho


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2022)

klx said:


> Thanks mate. Getting male flowers is not a problem its just that often they are either sterile or you need to pick them off and grind out the pollen. Good luck with yours!
> 
> 
> 
> He wants $500 for a fairly small amount shipped to here. Good luck to him but I will try figure it out myself first. Cheers tho


You better make your own lol . Can’t find anyone to spend 60$ and reship to you?


----------



## z.bud (Mar 28, 2022)

I used the EXE spray for my reversal and I’m glad I listened to people like CSI, perfect reversal and made a ton of seed. A helpful hint, listen to what the pro’s use. I would rather pay more money with success than save a few bucks and fail. 1 spray and done. I’m a happy camper over here!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2022)

z.bud said:


> I used the EXE spray for my reversal and I’m glad I listened to people like CSI, perfect reversal and made a ton of seed. A helpful hint, listen to what the pro’s use. I would rather pay more money with success than save a few bucks and fail. 1 spray and done. I’m a happy camper over here!
> View attachment 5109512


Hyb is an og from the old days, but pretty approachable. I been picking his brain for a minute per what he thinks bout the fem scene, landrace scene, etc. he’s got a lil bit diff take on the deal than most. He runs sales and discounts also. I gave away 2 mendo20twenty fem sprays after researching the other results of exe
Havagoodone lol


----------



## klx (Mar 28, 2022)

z.bud said:


> I used the EXE spray for my reversal and I’m glad I listened to people like CSI, perfect reversal and made a ton of seed. A helpful hint, listen to what the pro’s use. I would rather pay more money with success than save a few bucks and fail. 1 spray and done. I’m a happy camper over here!
> View attachment 5109512


Cool man glad its working for you. I guess I just enjoy the DIY aspect of experimenting and figuring shit out as much as the final result. I basically just grow bud and do a bit of chucking on the side on a micro level. Its great to have a benchmark to aim for though. 1 spray and done seems like as good as it gets. Cheers


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 28, 2022)

z.bud said:


> I used the EXE spray for my reversal and I’m glad I listened to people like CSI, perfect reversal and made a ton of seed. A helpful hint, listen to what the pro’s use. I would rather pay more money with success than save a few bucks and fail. 1 spray and done. I’m a happy camper over here!
> View attachment 5109512


Have you had trouble with collodial silver spray in the past? Seems to be pretty foolproof to this fool


----------



## z.bud (Mar 28, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Have you had trouble with collodial silver spray in the past? Seems to be pretty foolproof to this fool


I just read my post, it did come off a bit rude. Everyone is entitled to do what they would like with this plant, I just wanted to let people know the success I’ve had. I did a ton of research before buying EXE and I waited for a sale, you don’t need that much diluted product for a successful reversal so you don’t have to buy the largest amount.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 29, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Have you had trouble with collodial silver spray in the past? Seems to be pretty foolproof to this fool


One application or spray every 3 days for two weeks, plus recommended by most female seed makers lol. You make the call


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> One application or spray every 3 days for two weeks, plus recommended by most female seed makers lol. You make the call


Only reason I didn't buy some already is I had the generator and silver on hand but its definitely convenient with a single application.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only reason I didn't buy some already is I had the generator and silver on hand but its definitely convenient with a single application.


Wished I had known, I just sent 2 20Mendotwenty batches on a barter deal and got burned. Lol I’d rather sent em to you. Fuckin Masonic lol


----------



## numberfour (Mar 29, 2022)

Truffle Milk
White Truffle #5 x Rainbow Milk #3

Had a few misses with older pollen this run and went looking way too early for these. Rainbow Milk pollen was straight from the plant, no drying or storing just on to paintbrush (only wanted to hit a few sites). I didn't get anything from the Adhesive (GG4 x Nepoji) x Nepoji f3 pollen but have kept the male around. Nepoji is Nepali Og x Goji f3.

Mother
White Truffle (#5) which is a pheno / geno of Gorilla Butter f2 which is GG4 x PBB

Rolled a joint from the buds the Truffle Milk seeds came from, packing some outright fire in flavour, one of those lingers in the mouth for about 15 minutes. Potent stone.

Also cooked this run,

- White Truffle #5 x Urinal Cake #6

- White Truffle #6 x Rainbow Milk #3

- FAC Off (MAC1 x Face Off bx2) x Urinal Cake #6


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 1, 2022)

I went 11/11 germination on Shoreline's Bubblegum bx, 3/3 on Solfire's Why u Gelly, 6/6 on Unicorn Poop f2's and 5/5 on Demonic Genetics wedding cake x purple punch. Also have 2 of my Jelly Delicious x MAC crasher bx1 poking their heads above ground.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 3, 2022)

Critical Kush x Cherry Queen (Bodhi). A few days after I pollinated I started seeing a few balls pop up here and there on the Critical Kush mom. They are easy to pull and aren't popping. We'll see how it goes, its my first chuck. I'm also gonna hit a booberry cookies lady from Ethos with the Cherry Queen pollen today.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 3, 2022)

Male Lemans (Swamp Boys)


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 3, 2022)

>Banana Widow
(Bodhi Banana Spliff X Seedsman White Widow) ~ 21 days since germination

They're still pretty small but I notice a few already have a yummy stink


BR


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Wished I had known, I just sent 2 20Mendotwenty batches on a barter deal and got burned. Lol I’d rather sent em to you. Fuckin Masonic lol


I owe Masonic a sorry. I finally got his barter pkg. sorry Mase. Sorry off thread topic, wanted to clear that up.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 6, 2022)

Blueberry x strawberry goji got nice frosty buds and smelly


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## SoD4nk (Apr 6, 2022)

Had a Emerald Bay from CSI herm in my tent with different strains.. this one is Sticky Glue from IHG x Emerald Bay Purps.. I know its not good to grow hermed seeds but I whatever, im keeping an eye on it and if it herms ill toss it.


----------



## klx (Apr 11, 2022)

The Demo reversals are going well. So far the plant sprayed on days 1,2,3,4,5 seems to be the best for easy release of pollen. Flick the stem and can see pollen flying in the light. But will know for sure in a week or 2 which spray schedule works best. The plant sprayed on 7,14,21 is still reversing. 



Here are some Demos the same cut, and some seed plants at 2 weeks flower



Here is Nigerian Sunshine x Goji OG #4 from @SCJedi in amongst it all.



I have another pheno outside (#2) that is already purple. Its autumn here now so cooling down in the evenings. 

Have a good one chuckers


----------



## resinhead (Apr 11, 2022)

GG4 knocked up by GG4


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 12, 2022)

took like 6 sts applications to get this much out of this plant rofl. it barely has any sacks and the pollen does not fall freely with the open sacks i just used a scalpel the open them up and flicked them over the rest of the plant using tweezers to make s1s hopefully. i’ll do this for a week or so, harvest sacks, cut them open, grab them with a tweezer and shake them over the plant and then seeds


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 12, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> took like 6 sts applications to get this much out of this plant rofl. it barely has any sacks and the pollen does not fall freely with the open sacks i just used a scalpel the open them up and flicked them over the rest of the plant using tweezers to make s1s hopefully. i’ll do this for a week or so, harvest sacks, cut them open, grab them with a tweezer and shake them over the plant and then seeds
> 
> View attachment 5117393View attachment 5117394


its a destroyer from cannabiogen forgot to write that lol and rather than editing let me make another proper post out of it 

dinachem (dinafem) x blueberry (dutch passion) x northern lights (sensi) x blue kush (dinafem)

i dont know what i can call this. i only know s1s and f‘s as far as breeding goes, this is just a mish mash of every run i made, perpetual chucking if you will 

gonna hit it with destroyer pollen too. popped 3 and all growing fine but its this one i’m gonna hit. such a freak, with crazy bud formation self-topped a couple of branches etc etc. i’m definitely gonna hit this one and maybe one other one.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 12, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> dinachem (dinafem) x blueberry (dutch passion) x northern lights (sensi) x blue kush (dinafem)
> 
> i dont know what i can call this.


you could call it dinablowyourhorn


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

raggyb said:


> you could call it dinablowyourhorn


double blue chemical lights


----------



## Rockin_Wool (Apr 13, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> double blue chemical lights


 I like that.

Maybe shorten to double blue chem lights


----------



## hotrodharley (Apr 13, 2022)

Black Farm Genetix Banana Slammer X IBL Durban Poison


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 2 times I used sts I didn't have success. 1st time plant produced balls but no pollen. 2nd time with different strain sts just acted like a contact herbicide and burnt the plant. Even when I diluted the sts it still burnt the plant. Ill be interested in your results, good luck.
> 
> When I use 23-34 ppm range colloidal silver I always have success. Of the 3 strains I reversed that way 1 I had to manually extract pollen from the bananas. The other two strains would drop pollen more like a male plant, so much easier to collect and use.
> 
> The cs just requires spraying the plant once a day for 3 weeks or more though. 1st time I use cs I sprayed plant 2x a day but it made no difference 1 or 2x in my experience.


What week of flower do you start spraying?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> What week of flower do you start spraying?


Im not sure. I got the spray from @HydroRed and followed his directions. I think 1st was a few days before flower then a couple times in flower.

The 1st plant was a cross of slh x lvtk and it just didn't produce pollen. Then I tried spraying my twinkle tarts cut but she wasn't not having the sts even diluted to 1/2 strength. Just burnt her up like spraying a contact herbicide.

Gonna try sts on a lvtk s1 x headbanger cut soon so hopefully that one will be successful.


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

Rockin_Wool said:


> I like that.
> 
> Maybe shorten to double blue chem lights


yeah sounds nice then i’m gonna add destroyer to the mix and its gonna be double blue chem lights destroyer hahaha well should come up with an original name if the end results is worth growing out  
chemical agent crimson maybe lol
its fun doing this perpetual line on the side the progeny always surprises me and it always always smells like blueberry. thats very dominant in all the seeds i popped over a couple of years


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 2 times I used sts I didn't have success. 1st time plant produced balls but no pollen. 2nd time with different strain sts just acted like a contact herbicide and burnt the plant. Even when I diluted the sts it still burnt the plant. Ill be interested in your results, good luck.
> 
> When I use 23-34 ppm range colloidal silver I always have success. Of the 3 strains I reversed that way 1 I had to manually extract pollen from the bananas. The other two strains would drop pollen more like a male plant, so much easier to collect and use.
> 
> The cs just requires spraying the plant once a day for 3 weeks or more though. 1st time I use cs I sprayed plant 2x a day but it made no difference 1 or 2x in my experience.


hey eso same situation with this sts plant too. i cut open the bananas by hand with a scalpel to get to the pollen. so those pollen were still viable in your case right?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> hey eso same situation with this sts plant too. i cut open the bananas by hand with a scalpel to get to the pollen. so those pollen were still viable in your case right?


I haven't had success with sts yet. 1st try with the slc plant had balls but no pollen. 2nd and 3rd attempt with tarts plant was the one the plant was extremely burnt like it was sprayed with a herbicide. 1st cut died 2nd cut almost died but did come back but I ended up using CS to reverse that plant.

I have had success everytime using CS though. Ill probably gite that eXe stuff after trying the sts again.


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't had success with sts yet. 1st try with the slc plant had balls but no pollen. 2nd and 3rd attempt with tarts plant was the one the plant was extremely burnt like it was sprayed with a herbicide. 1st cut died 2nd cut almost died but did come back but I ended up using CS to reverse that plant.
> 
> I have had success everytime using CS though. Ill probably gite that eXe stuff after trying the sts again.


really no success? this is the first time this has happened to me with sts. usually 2 applications max and a branch full of sacks free flowing pollen proper male flowers. this really is a head scratcher with this gal. 6 applications and i did it like this, i took it out of the tent and sprayed for 6-7 times each session for about 12 hrs then put it back in the tent. repeated this cycle for 6 days over a 2 week period and this is all i got 

i found sts to be gentle normally i only get burned leaves when i mix it wrong or something and the solution turns red or grey and then i don’t usually spray it or when i spray it and put it back under the lights without a proper dark cycle. very strange that you’re having a hard time with sts.

exe is an ethylene blocker i’m guessing. i don’t have access to that stuff.

oh and with the cs plant you had to manually extract was the pollen viable?


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 13, 2022)

The only time I've ever made feminised seed S1 was many years ago... can't even remember what strain it was that I had a nice girl hermie a bit on me. I ended up getting seeds, just from chucking the open pollen sacs on herself, and all of them were always female. Sadly I lost that one. I've never reversed a girl with chemicals.

GPS Stardawg f2 male 2 weeks in

I spent some time gently rubbing the stems, and the smell is indescribable, yet so familiar some how. It didn't take much for my fingers to get sticky, and I kept trying to describe the smell to myself, all the while thinking I know it from somewhere.

The two girls, with the same male (lower left)

I guess the offspring will be f3's.

BR


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> really no success? this is the first time this has happened to me with sts. usually 2 applications max and a branch full of sacks free flowing pollen proper male flowers. this really is a head scratcher with this gal. 6 applications and i did it like this, i took it out of the tent and sprayed for 6-7 times each session for about 12 hrs then put it back in the tent. repeated this cycle for 6 days over a 2 week period and this is all i got
> 
> i found sts to be gentle normally i only get burned leaves when i mix it wrong or something and the solution turns red or grey and then i don’t usually spray it or when i spray it and put it back under the lights without a proper dark cycle. very strange that you’re having a hard time with sts.
> 
> ...


With CS 2 of the plants dropped pollen like a male plant would pretty much, 1 plant i had to manually collect pollen using tweezers.


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> With CS 2 of the plants dropped pollen like a male plant would pretty much, 1 plant i had to manually collect pollen using tweezers.


yeah thats what i’m doing right now and it sucks 
what did you use to apply the pollen with? a paintbrush or something? i’m using paint brush/scalpel and shaking with tweezers techniques combined to get the most of them but still no brown pistils.


----------



## crimsonecho (Apr 13, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> The only time I've ever made feminised seed S1 was many years ago... can't even remember what strain it was that I had a nice girl hermie a bit on me. I ended up getting seeds, just from chucking the open pollen sacs on herself, and all of them were always female. Sadly I lost that one. I've never reversed a girl with chemicals.
> 
> GPS Stardawg f2 male 2 weeks in
> View attachment 5118019
> ...


you got a lot going on in that tent nice 

i just don’t have the space to go with regs otherwise i’d like to keep things diverse and not inbred but hey fems do produce beautiful offspring too haha


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 16, 2022)

Bodhi Banana Spliff X Seedsman White Widow - 1 month since germination

Super vigorous growth. Some nice smells developing in there.
This one already has 9 blade leaves.


BR


----------



## klx (Apr 17, 2022)

My beloved Demo F2 cutting. There ain't nothing she can't do...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CceQ6tThYCm/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2022)

Rat stomper 


She’s looking a bit leafy right now but should plump up nicely.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Apr 22, 2022)

First pollen chuck coming up in this run… 
Badgers Batch Vanilla Tart male 

Gonna knock up his Vanilla Tart sister to make some F2’s… 

And also knock up my Querkle female from last run to make an F1 cross of Querkle x Vanilla Tart to test out and hopefully stabilize for a few generations if I like the results…


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 24, 2022)

Booberry Cookies RBX x Cherry Queen


----------



## klx (Apr 25, 2022)

To conclude the STS experiment. The clone sprayed on days -5, 1, 5 of 12/12 produced copious amounts of pollen and it dropped pollen with a flick of the stem. This is what I was aiming for so I am pleased. The target plants are all knocked up so pollen is viable too. 



(Nigerian Sunshine x Goji OG) x Demo



(Stardawg x Appollo 13 F4) x Demo



Money shot


----------



## Houstini (Apr 26, 2022)

May have let a few buds on my Cannarado apple earth- platinum bubba x (sour diesel x c99) get pollinated with some DVG road rage (triangle kush x grandpas breath)x (motorbreath 15 x grandpas breath) last summer, the mom was beautiful


----------



## crimsonecho (May 6, 2022)

loving this mutant dinachem x blueberry x northern lights x blue kush cross and somewhere in there there are just a couple of destroyer pollinated seeds ripening.



the one on the left is a different pheno but feels equally good if not better


----------



## idlewilder (May 6, 2022)

Sorting GMO Rootbeer S1’s


----------



## blueberryrose (May 11, 2022)

'Banana Widow' ~18 days


starting to show some frost


----------



## JewelRunner (May 13, 2022)

One of the plants my friend grew out and I backed up. Thinking it’s gmo mom, dad is tooanga 7/ssh. There was another plant I also have that grew monster donks of green chem bud so I thought this might be a Tahoe cross. Pretty sure it’s gmo though smelling it and looking at the buds growing it out.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2022)

This tester smells like cardamom!! Carls Shoes x Meat Breath.


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (May 16, 2022)

Platinum Lemon Cherry Gelato cut reversed to pollinate a handful of clones I have. Peanut Butter Breath, Biscotti, Exodus Cheese, and Gelato #1 to name a few. This reversal plant is really stressed from the EliteXElite I tried out of curiosity this round. The plant is making pollen though and it only took one spray... as opposed to the three that I normally do with STS which is nice.


----------



## Bodyne (May 17, 2022)

Exe rules, why the big boys use it. Hyb says you’ll think the plant is dying by looks, but it will always come out of it


----------



## sourchunks (May 17, 2022)

Blue Cream reveg was a success and all the cuts are rooted. Ready for the first real run with this beauty I'll keep updates coming.


----------



## Griffon (May 18, 2022)

Archive Seeds Rainbow Belts 3.0 :


----------



## blueberryrose (May 18, 2022)

28 days since flip - Bodhi Banana Spliff X Seedsman White Widow


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 18, 2022)

Griffon said:


> Archive Seeds Rainbow Belts 3.0 :
> 
> View attachment 5135542View attachment 5135543


I have a female (1.0?) that would loooooove to be skeeted in that, lol! !!!


----------



## higher self (May 19, 2022)

Animal Mints BX f2's in the oven along with some other crosses.

Have Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) x Breath Ray (Sun Maiden x Gratefulbreathf2) few weeks into veg. All 5 have good scents on stem rubs with the best looking one really having some stank & showing female sex from what I can see atm 

Also popped a few Louis XIII S1 x Breath Ray. Should be a hard hitter so calling it Ray Louis lol. The male should give my Louie keeper a better structure, you would think she was a sativa the way she grows thin leaves & all.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 20, 2022)

Just harvested first couple mature seeds from both the Vanilla Tart mom and Querkle mom from lone calyx’s where branches start if you get me 

here’s a pic 

Still at least 2-3 weeks from buds being done but if a couple seeds are ready early hell I ain’t complaining cool to see the calyx burst open too

Day 40 today but I know the Querkle mom will go around 56-63 days Vanilla Tart will go probably 63-70 days total

but once I see a bunch of seeds ready in say the top buds I’ll probably start to harvest gradually going down to let lower buds/seeds mature more and get light once my tops are nice and ready close to week 8

but if they got pollinated from day 14-25 ish as that’s how long I left the Vanilla Tart male in with them then 4-6 weeks would be right around the corner in a few more weeks with the usual harvest time of the buds so I think I timed everything ok

one thing I noticed though was since my plants are producing seeds they are drinking and eating more than usual in super soil but I may need to supplement with some compost teas like I’ve done in the past or with a little flowering nute if I am in a hurry


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (May 20, 2022)

Here’s a tiger striped mature seed I’m proud of myself lol first seeds I’ve ever produced

Now I gotta dry them and germ them ASAP haha

This one happens to be Vanilla Tart F2 but don’t forget I also made Querkle x Vanilla Tart


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 21, 2022)

Going to do a little pheno hunting. Solfire's Miami Mami (Mindflayer x Bahama Mama), white haze (Doc D cut) x skunk 91, MDS's Black D.O.G. s1 x Duckfoot f6, Cannarado's White runtz/Cheetah piss x Gelatti MVC (gelatti/sfv og/chem d), Pagoda seeds CNC #7 (ambrosia) x white cherry truffle and 30 of my Pineapple/lemon tree x MAC crasher bx1 cross. Going to be a fun hunt.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 23, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Here’s a tiger striped mature seed I’m proud of myself lol first seeds I’ve ever produced
> 
> Now I gotta dry them and germ them ASAP haha
> 
> ...


Plant it! You might get this ungodly stinking beast of a male with many desirable traits, then cross it to a bunch exotic star cuts you can make a whole line of wild crosses.


----------



## klx (May 24, 2022)

Demo F2 cut a couple days from chop. Reversed her and made S1s and some crosses. Everything seemed to work out this time with the reversal.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 26, 2022)

Stardawg f3
(thanks GPS)


----------



## hobbitGDF (May 26, 2022)

Tatooine donut =
(Layer cake x chocolate nightmare) x jawa pie

Pheno 1

Pheno 2



Pheno 3


----------



## hobbitGDF (May 26, 2022)

Strawberry mimosa evo 
(Strawberry pie auto x Mimosa evo)


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2022)

A few shots of my next pollen chuck. I have started 30 of my Pineapple/lemon tree x MAC crasher bx1 to hunt through. A full pack of Ecto Cooler f2's, a few Unicorn poop, 5 MAC V2 f2's, 6 Sherbbreath bx1, a full pack of Sunshine #4 × cakefighter, Wyeast's Frozen Rose and King's chalice, a crazy mix from Cannarado of white runtz/cheetah piss x gelatti MVC (gelatti/sfv og/chem d) and a few other strains.
First pic is Ecto cooler, UP, MAC V2 f2's, Sherbbreath bx. My Pineapple/lemontreexMACcrasherbx1in the 1 gallons 
My favorite Sunshine #4 × cakefighter 
All my Sunshine #4 × cakefighter 
Solfire's Miami mami and Doc D white 91 haze
Shoreline's Bubblegum bx 
One of my Frozen Rose in a 5 gallon.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2022)

One of my Jelly Delicious x MAC crasher bx1 in the ground. This was a standout as far as vigor and looks in early veg. The roots were looking very nice when I transplanted. Now that we are due some long awaited sun hoping it takes off. The Jelly delicious used in this cross had stupid nail polish fruity stank to it and stunning color. Fingers are crossed for pure goodness.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jun 2, 2022)

Nilla wafer x goji margy 
Dark n stormy x goji margy

We’ll see how they flower soon


----------



## hobbitGDF (Jun 2, 2022)

Hey guys what causes the seeds to crack open?
Like I made some seeds. Harvested them and some were left in the bud. When I find them in the bud they are popped a little.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 2, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots of my next pollen chuck. I have started 30 of my Pineapple/lemon tree x MAC crasher bx1 to hunt through. A full pack of Ecto Cooler f2's, a few Unicorn poop, 5 MAC V2 f2's, 6 Sherbbreath bx1, a full pack of Sunshine #4 × cakefighter, Wyeast's Frozen Rose and King's chalice, a crazy mix from Cannarado of white runtz/cheetah piss x gelatti MVC (gelatti/sfv og/chem d) and a few other strains.
> First pic is Ecto cooler, UP, MAC V2 f2's, Sherbbreath bx. My Pineapple/lemontreexMACcrasherbx1in the 1 gallons View attachment 5142564
> My favorite Sunshine #4 × cakefighter View attachment 5142565
> All my Sunshine #4 × cakefighter View attachment 5142566
> ...


How was the pineapple/lemon tree?


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 3, 2022)

hobbitGDF said:


> Hey guys what causes the seeds to crack open?
> Like I made some seeds. Harvested them and some were left in the bud. When I find them in the bud they are popped a little.


Humidity


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jun 3, 2022)

Booberry Cookies RBX mom. Cherry Queen dad. First beans of the offspring.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 3, 2022)

JewelRunner said:


> How was the pineapple/lemon tree?


Pretty solid. Very nice structure, great spacing, wasn't finicky as far as feeding, fair amount of frost. Not the loudest terps but hoping her youngins will kick out some killer terps. I have 30 going to hunt through for a special 1 or 2.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2022)

hobbitGDF said:


> Tatooine donut =
> (Layer cake x chocolate nightmare) x jawa pie
> 
> Pheno 1View attachment 5139635View attachment 5139638View attachment 5139639
> ...


I had a layer cake but it died from.the floods before I could breed with it so I made some fem seeds. By crossing Mont blanc over killer glue . Might cross apple Betty over that cross. Nice looking plants matey


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2022)

Does anyone on here breed with autos?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 6, 2022)

Got a pack of sharvara for a freebie, lol, any idea, I can’t find anything


----------



## hobbitGDF (Jun 6, 2022)

I'd ask the person you got it from and then on.

Ive crossed some autos. They were crossed with photos mainly but a couple other autos that I've never tested.
My strawberry mimosa evo's mother is strawberry pie auto.
I need to do some backcrossing to make her auto.
I haven't took her past F1.
Most of my auto crosses are untested tho.

Gorilla cookies auto
Wedding cheesecake auto
Strawberry banana auto
Orange sherbet auto
Smoothie auto

I've crossed them to photos


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 7, 2022)

I did, he don’t know lol. Looks like they go to the birds, hate to gift out unknowns


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 7, 2022)

hobbitGDF said:


> I'd ask the person you got it from and then on.
> 
> Ive crossed some autos. They were crossed with photos mainly but a couple other autos that I've never tested.
> My strawberry mimosa evo's mother is strawberry pie auto.
> ...


Did you see all those new auto at soak n beans? New breeder but had MAC, sherbet, runtz, and others, all autos


----------



## bobqp (Jun 7, 2022)

I just sprayed a gorilla auto with cs. Crossing it over incredible bulk auto and critical kush auto.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 8, 2022)

Bodhi Banana Spliff X Seedsman White Widow
(48 days)

The both smell a lot like Pinesol, but one is sweeter. 
Here they both are, with the monstrous sativa-leaning one in the back

The one in back has significant foxtailing at this point. I want them both to finish soon. Both very frosty.


----------



## Redlig (Jun 8, 2022)

Yooooo so I'm curious. I'm currently popping seeds from my first chuck I have male and females seeds from some unknown autos I crossed just for fun. Anyway so I currently have a female that's looking pretty solid so far. I'm considering taking some of the same pollen I used to make it and pollinate it with the same male plant. Is that a way to get more similar plants? Or do I have to cross it with a male from one of the seeds?


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 10, 2022)

I just put a few seeds of my first pollen chuck in soil… 

the cross is TGA Querkle x Badgers Batch Vanilla Tart

let’s see how quick they pop up and how they do overall I’m very very excited to say the least!


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jun 11, 2022)

Just harvesting these today, it’s been many years since I made seeds and it’s exciting to have so many. These are Bodhi old school hash plant x crickets and cicada bubbleghan.

Also harvesting today
Wedding cake jbeezy x mr spliff the doughnut 
Old school hash plant x the doughnut 
Bubbleghan x the doughnut


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2022)

Harvesting some seeds myself. Notables that I'm going to run soon:

Ginger Tea - (Thai/Faceoff x Moonbow) x Animal Mints BX 
Greases Pieces - (GG4/Peanut Butter Breath) x Animal Mints BX 
Space Force - (Air Force One #1/Obama) x Animal Mints BX 

Got my Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) x BreathRays about to get flipped today!


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jun 18, 2022)

Got a sprout already and I did a comparison of straight into soil vs rapid rooters the rapid rooters are faster germination in my environment for sure 

These testers are Querkle x Vanilla Tart 
I can’t wait to see the terpenes I get and the resin production should be increased as well if everything goes as planned 

Haven’t germinated my Vanilla Tart F2’s yet
Will do those soon maybe next run


----------



## oodawg (Jun 26, 2022)

First time growing a seed of my creation. Although a happy accident. The seed was from cannarado apple infusion the bud was fire. I had plants hermie while gone for 5 days and choosing to leave the heat on instead of ac. Fairly certain the plant growing right now is a cross between HSC Lemmongrass and the Apple infusion. The seed looked nothing like the apple infusion seeds the mom came from and looked most like the lemmongrass seeds. Stem rub on it is straight astringent lemon while the mom was a sour chem smell. Hopefully it's a girl if not ill use it to chuck some more because it's a stinky mofo already, very broad leaves, the most unique looking in my garden.

The Mom


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2022)

Grape stomper og or modified grapes any good


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 4, 2022)

Oops, double post, but I gotta ask... Anybody got any good pics of their favorite frosted males? Y'know, male plants that still have THC/CBD trichomes forming on them? I had this one back in the day, the dude drooled THC. Lost him in the great spider mite infestation of 2021, sadly. RIP. Never even snapped a photo of the guy. Plenty of progeny though. Anyway, pics please.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 4, 2022)

Those meltdown are legit. Same with anything Bob puts out! Danky dank


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm dreaming of smelling them lime slurpee terps already. Imagine the sweet music Meltdown could make with classic Papaya. I can't help but drool in anticipation of the forthcoming storm of spicy, tropical sweetness their progeny will make.

I'm crossing with Meltdown to encourage a longer sativa effect, as the strain's described as "heady". Then again, that Honeybee looks pretty indica to me. So I might be just as likely to get potent indica plants instead, which would be fine too.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jul 5, 2022)

update on my Querkle x Vanilla Tart

Only one sprout out of the two sprouts in solo cups is a different strain

The four in a row are my creation…

The sole extra plant was a freebie I got from @Genetic Supply a lil bit ago, Holy Roller Haze which is Peacetrain x Jesus OG I just started a couple for grins and giggles


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 5, 2022)

It's "shits and giggles," isn't it? @weednerd.anthony.850

Anyway, is that diatomaceous earth sprinkled in the carpet? If so, might want to put a little on the walls too. I hate spider mites so much, and the best cure is prevention. Spider mites are very common in the northern half of the Midwest.

EDIT: Oh, that isn't a carpet at all...


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Jul 5, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> It's "shits and giggles," isn't it? @weednerd.anthony.850
> 
> Anyway, is that diatomaceous earth sprinkled in the carpet? If so, might want to put a little on the walls too. I hate spider mites so much, and the best cure is prevention. Spider mites are very common in the northern half of the Midwest.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, that isn't a carpet at all...


Yup it’s the cement underneath what was once carpet before I started growing in there and it has old paint stains on it


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 7, 2022)

Tahoe og x topanga lemon/ssh with some weeks to go


----------



## bobqp (Jul 8, 2022)

CottonBrainz said:


> Just harvesting these today, it’s been many years since I made seeds and it’s exciting to have so many. These are Bodhi old school hash plant x crickets and cicada bubbleghan.
> 
> Also harvesting today
> Wedding cake jbeezy x mr spliff the doughnut
> ...


Nice looking seeds matey


----------



## CottonBrainz (Jul 8, 2022)

bobqp said:


> Nice looking seeds matey


Thanks I just threw 11 in a paper towel to see what happens.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Jul 13, 2022)

Hopefully this is the correct thread for this. Question: what are the negative affects of using feminized seeds for a breeding project? How can this be fixed I’ve read that the it can be “outbreed” while still keeping characteristics from the Fem Plant. Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 13, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Hopefully this is the correct thread for this. Question: what are the negative affects of using feminized seeds for a breeding project? How can this be fixed I’ve read that the it can be “outbreed” while still keeping characteristics from the Fem Plant. Can anyone elaborate?


I've used a feminised seed female a couple times (2 different ones) and in both those instances my cross turned out great. I feared that I'd see nanners galore but that wasn't the case. I don't know what other adverse effects it could have of using feminised seed - they give females who's genetic makeup can be for all intents and purposes like a normal female. If it's a female seed that came from a self-pollinating plant because that variety frequently herms (thus creating seeds) then it could become an issue if you don't want plants that herm. 
Of course, I could be wrong, and there may be all kinds of disadvantages of using a feminised girl. I'm no scientist.


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 13, 2022)

Honeybee(plushberry x purple kush/grape stomper og) Looks just like a shiva shunk grew back in 1990-1992

brought back memories I had a love hat relationship with mine.
sexy plants


----------



## mudballs (Jul 14, 2022)

You guys ever run into a male that has no pollen in the sacks/nanners? I have a
(Mendo purps x kimbo kush) x Project 25 copa male that isnt giving me a drop of pollen...wtf ive never seen this...is that what a sterile male is? Pics available but kinda useless lol


----------



## led1k (Jul 14, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> That being said, I use regular seeds whenever I can, since they are better than feminized ones (less herms, more vigor, better offspring generally). Feminization, remember, is extremely artificial and requires chemical induction; hence it's a trauma the plant has to get over, which doesn't help in an age of poly-hybrids. No one wants to vet a sickly generation.


First I've heard of regulars being better than fems (less herms, more vigor, better offspring generally)... 
but always up to learn... 
Any data to back that up?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2022)

mudballs said:


> You guys ever run into a male that has no pollen in the sacks/nanners? I have a
> (Mendo purps x kimbo kush) x Project 25 copa male that isnt giving me a drop of pollen...wtf ive never seen this...is that what a sterile male is? Pics available but kinda useless lol


Yes, with cannaventure's old purpleberry bx. Fucker had balls for days with no pollen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2022)

led1k said:


> First I've heard of regulars being better than fems (less herms, more vigor, better offspring generally)...
> but always up to learn...
> Any data to back that up?


That is just a personal option there. I've ran tons of seeds and I have noticed regs being any better or worse. 

Just look at all the elite clones. Many came from hermies making unintentional seeds.


----------



## oodawg (Jul 14, 2022)

oodawg said:


> First time growing a seed of my creation. Although a happy accident. The seed was from cannarado apple infusion the bud was fire. I had plants hermie while gone for 5 days and choosing to leave the heat on instead of ac. Fairly certain the plant growing right now is a cross between HSC Lemmongrass and the Apple infusion. The seed looked nothing like the apple infusion seeds the mom came from and looked most like the lemmongrass seeds. Stem rub on it is straight astringent lemon while the mom was a sour chem smell. Hopefully it's a girl if not ill use it to chuck some more because it's a stinky mofo already, very broad leaves, the most unique looking in my garden.
> View attachment 5154810
> The Mom
> View attachment 5154821



So far so good. Taking forever to confirm the preflower with a pistil popping out, just like the mom did. The Mom had the round almost ball looking preflowers that kept swelling until finally pooping a pistil out the top a couple weeks after the others. These preflowers are much more pointed but I'll not be convinced until I see a pistil. More certain the pollen came from the lemmongrass. Besides the stem rub having a lemon tinge to it the structure looks much more like the lemmongrass pheno I had. Crazy node spacing especially for outdoor. I thought I just didn't get the lighting right indoor and she stretched too much on me. Lemmongrass pollen suspect is the back left in the pic below. Mom us the apple infusion in front of her. Structure pretty spot on with the lemmongrass.


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 14, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is just a personal option there. I've ran tons of seeds and I have noticed regs being any better or worse.
> 
> Just look at all the elite clones. Many came from hermies making unintentional seeds.


I'll start with the opinion thing. I only have anecdotal evidence, personal witness. So yes, experienced opinion. Reggies are more reliable for quality when compared to their chemically-induced counterpart.

Next to the clones: Yes, good clones come from hermies, but then the hermaphroditic tendencies have to be trained out of subsequent crosses, for 8 generations. Hermies are a short term solution to the long term issue of genetics. Training in hermie genes to add a couple THC percent is disastrous later on down the line, F2, F3, etc. Again anecdotal. The reason I prefer regular seeds is because they are the way Nature intended, and I'm a hippie. But really I'm quite sure that natural, landrace breeding is the way to truly diverse flavors, effects, and potency. See Mazar-I-Sharif.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 14, 2022)

Bash, shoulda started in a bigger pot. Almost autoflower, clones will do ok under 24h but trigger instantly at anything shorter. These seedlings were started indoor early may and put out June 1 at 45degrees N, by solstice they were flowering. This is something I’m happy I had the opportunity to fgen for further curiosity. I had 3 females and 4 males, kept a pretty male and pollinated 2 of the 3 females and the third will be grown full term sensi to get an idea of what’s there. Mid July and I have fully pollinated females before anything else threw pistils, I’ll call that a win


----------



## Houstini (Jul 14, 2022)

4 males, 2 females. Csi/riot nl5, I’ll look for myself thank you. OP Funhouse just got new shoes and I’m trying to keep them manageable size for when the boys start opening up so I can contain them. Worth the effort IMO


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

that is one svelte male ! dose he pass the purple flowers to his daughters?


----------



## Houstini (Jul 14, 2022)

GreezzyGuy said:


> that is one svelte male ! dose he pass the purple flowers to his daughters?


We shall see. Got 2 moms full of beans


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

pic above nice nice beautiful uniform depletion .Do you chase that to the end or do you like them less hungry?


----------



## mudballs (Jul 14, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I've used a feminised seed female a couple times (2 different ones) and in both those instances my cross turned out great. I feared that I'd see nanners galore but that wasn't the case. I don't know what other adverse effects it could have of using feminised seed - they give females who's genetic makeup can be for all intents and purposes like a normal female. If it's a female seed that came from a self-pollinating plant because that variety frequently herms (thus creating seeds) then it could become an issue if you don't want plants that herm.
> Of course, I could be wrong, and there may be all kinds of disadvantages of using a feminised girl. I'm no scientist.


Cc: @Kami Samurai 
Maybe a slight chance of losing a chromosome or weird chromosome happenings...like if you were going for a certain trait but just so happens that seed got wonky chromosomes from the feminizing...probably a low chance but any further breeding is chuffed cuz the gene is just straight up gone...not recessive or subordinate...gone.lol.you'd just need to pop more seeds from same filial gen to find one with all it's sets. It's not an adverse thing per se just some mudball brain vomit


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 14, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Cc: @Kami Samurai
> Maybe a slight chance of losing a chromosome or weird chromosome happenings...like if you were going for a certain trait but just so happens that seed got wonky chromosomes from the feminizing...probably a low chance but any further breeding is chuffed cuz the gene is just straight up gone...not recessive or subordinate...gone.lol.you'd just need to pop more seeds from same filial gen to find one with all it's sets. It's not an adverse thing per se just some mudball brain vomit


Not brain vomit, good advice. I once got a Master Kush x Tuna Kush seed that smelled nothing like kush in flower. It tasted like straight sugar, not even dank. Granted, I had no right to complain given it was very potent, but that's still weird as hell, and a result of my crossing a regular male with a feminized mother. Again, feminized aren't great for breeding, not like regulars have been for me.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 14, 2022)

I didnt say it was great or not to work with fems in a breeding project. I gave possible worst case scenerio and solution.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> I'll start with the opinion thing. I only have anecdotal evidence, personal witness. So yes, experienced opinion. Reggies are more reliable for quality when compared to their chemically-induced counterpart.
> 
> Next to the clones: Yes, good clones come from hermies, but then the hermaphroditic tendencies have to be trained out of subsequent crosses, for 8 generations. Hermies are a short term solution to the long term issue of genetics. Training in hermie genes to add a couple THC percent is disastrous later on down the line, F2, F3, etc. Again anecdotal. The reason I prefer regular seeds is because they are the way Nature intended, and I'm a hippie. But really I'm quite sure that natural, landrace breeding is the way to truly diverse flavors, effects, and potency. See Mazar-I-Sharif.


Show me how regs are better quality. 

I've grown Mazar I shariff 2 or 3 times and it did not impress me.

I used to be in that "regs" are better mentality until I ran enough of both fem and reg seeds to know better.


----------



## Houstini (Jul 14, 2022)

GreezzyGuy said:


> pic above nice nice beautiful uniform depletion .Do you chase that to the end or do you like them less hungry?


I just transplanted into new heavily amended soil, I waited until everything sexed out in 1 gallon pots to transplant so things are a bit small and yellow. They’ll come around and finish off healthy, that’s the goal


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

Very Nice genetics you have there .How is the stone,smell and taste,? or are you fixing to find out.
I am excited .for you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2022)

This is lvtk from cannaventure. For the lvtk bean cannaventure selfed his cut so all the lvtk seeds from him are s1.

I used this cut in some crosses and I made s2 and all the seeds made produced great plants with few reports of hermies.

This is one of the s2. No issues and tons of vigor etc and potent as hell.


Then this is an offspring of that lvtk s2 made using fem pollen from a fem cross from a fem cross, ie no males.


So not sure where the bad side of using fems is supposed to be?

Plus I use colloidal silver to reverse plants. That's not really an unnatural harsh chemical. 

I mean how natural is it to combust a chemical and inhale its toxic smoke in order to get high? 

Now I'm not trying to be a dick at all. Just so tired of seeing the "regs" are better or its not natural for fem seeds to occur in the wild. It literally happens all the time. Pot plants evolved to self replicate if necessary.


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

she looks very south braziliany ,she is a star.


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2022)

same shit different day stop trying to use the forum for selling, trading, gifting etc, please its not allowed it hasnt ever been allowed when its allowed i will fucking let you know by screaming it from the damn rooftops and a goddamn banner announcement on the site

until than zip it folks thanks


----------



## mandocat (Jul 15, 2022)

Houstini said:


> Bash, shoulda started in a bigger pot. Almost autoflower, clones will do ok under 24h but trigger instantly at anything shorter. These seedlings were started indoor early may and put out June 1 at 45degrees N, by solstice they were flowering. This is something I’m happy I had the opportunity to fgen for further curiosity. I had 3 females and 4 males, kept a pretty male and pollinated 2 of the 3 females and the third will be grown full term sensi to get an idea of what’s there. Mid July and I have fully pollinated females before anything else threw pistils, I’ll call that a winView attachment 5163493View attachment 5163494View attachment 5163495View attachment 5163496


Is that from Oregon Green Seeds? I have some of those seeds, if so! Always looking for an early finishing sat. dom. for outdoors! I hope you give us a smoke report down the line!


----------



## Houstini (Jul 15, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Is that from Oregon Green Seeds? I have some of those seeds, if so! Always looking for an early finishing sat. dom. for outdoors! I hope you give us a smoke report down the line!


Yes, they are


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I didnt say it was great or not to work with fems in a breeding project. I gave possible worst case scenerio and solution.


Okay, whatever.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 16, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Okay, whatever.


That seemed unnecessary bro


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> That seemed unnecessary bro


You specified that you weren't supporting the idea that fems were either better or worse for pollen chucking. Then I expressed that I don't especially care what you think about fems. If your comment was necessary, your going out of your way to say that your opinion doesn't align with mine, my last comment is every bit as necessary. I can respond how I wish to you or anyone else, within reason, because that's the point of a forum, to communicate ideas or, in your most recent case, specify what ideas you're not supporting one way or another. And I'm not your bro, nor have I any desire to become your bro when you make a point of distancing yourself from my growing experience. Have a nice day.


----------



## mudballs (Jul 17, 2022)

...he's hot under the collar...you win champ


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jul 17, 2022)

GMO x (Grape Ape x Tres Haze) from Top Dawg Genetics stock. Got the male from a pal that got the beans from Money Mike. Super Stacked and hearty. Stinky stem rub. The lady is from a mix pack from Ace Seeds. Tropical sativa mix. Very vigorous and has a piney stem rub with long internodal space opposite of the GMOxGTH. Gonna collect from the male for future F2s using my pals beautiful lady he pulled from the same pack.


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 20, 2022)

@Hoss8455 how many plants is that, in the pic above?

EDIT: Looks like 2, but they're quite large for the listed number of days.

EDIT EDIT: Looks like the grow bags are smaller than I initially thought, though, maybe 2-3 gal.?


----------



## oodawg (Jul 20, 2022)

Finally the teeniest whisp of pistils I've seen popped out. All female parts. Vigor on this one is great too only a few inches shorter than the bt7 next to it thay sprouted a good month earlier. Stem rub is amazing, gave it a rub yesterday and it left my fingers sticky. Cut a couple clones which I wasn't planing on but this plant is just standing out.


----------



## mwowner1 (Jul 22, 2022)

Hate to be that guy, i tried to use the search engine as well, Really digging this strain called honeybee, was wondering if there are any f1 or s1 available on the market. So far I can only find it crossed with Chernobyl Slymer Cut.


----------



## Griffon (Jul 22, 2022)

Rainbow Belts 3.0 Pollen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 23, 2022)

mwowner1 said:


> Hate to be that guy, i tried to use the search engine as well, Really digging this strain called honeybee, was wondering if there are any f1 or s1 available on the market. So far I can only find it crossed with Chernobyl Slymer Cut.


I believe honeybee was created by either @genuity or @BobBitchen a few years back so not sure if you'll find them available anywhere. You'll probably have to find someone sitting on some.

Perhaps if one of those gentlemen see this they could offer more info.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 23, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe honeybee was created by either @genuity or @BobBitchen a few years back so not sure if you'll find them available anywhere. You'll probably have to find someone sitting on some.
> 
> Perhaps if one of those gentlemen see this they could offer more info.


Thanks.
It's one of @genuity 's great chucks.
I have F2'ed em.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 27, 2022)

I have Solfire's Miami mami, Def seeds Ecto Cooler f2's, Manifest Destiny's Sherbbreath bx1 and Shoreline's Fishscale getting hit up by a male from Strayfox/Doc D white haze x Skunk 91. He should start dropping pollen soon. Flipped to 12.5 off 11.5 on 15 days ago. Switch to 13 off 11 on after week 5.
A few pics of a few of the girls.
Manifest Destiny Genetics Sherbbreath bx1 
Shoreline's Fishscale in 1 gallons 
Ecto Cooler f2 #4 in a 5 gallon


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 27, 2022)

Here are the 2 females and the male White haze x Skunk 91. Pics don't do these justice. Their structure is everything you look for with a wicked funk .The girls are in 5 gallons male in 1 gallon. 
The lucky guy

The girls flanking the male


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 30, 2022)

Here are some shots from this year's outdoor. Using a Ecto Cooler f2 male to make f3's and some solid crosses.
Deadpanhead's TheCrazy. This pheno has extremely thin leaves. My guess is going to be a more Vietnamese leaner

Wyeast's Kings Chalice (3 kings x horchata) i have two of these going. This one in ground and one in a ten gallon fabric pot. Both are incredible so far. Love Wyeast's gear.

Sunshine #4 x cakefighter. Dragboat Jeff of Great Lake Genetics put this together. I have three of these going. Was going to make f2's but after watching Ecto Cooler grow I am going with EC.

Katsu Bubba's! Keylime kush. I am taking clones next week of this girl.

One of the six Ecto Cooler f2's going in 5 gallons.

Wyeast's Frozen Rose in ground. I also have another in ground and 1 in a ten gallon fabric pot.

This beauty is my creation. Clearwater's Jelly delicious x MACcrasherbx1 from Kropduster. I started 18 of these a while back and this one stood out above all the others. Started putting out a funk in veg and is the best and strongest smelling so far. She's already pushing 8.5 ft. I am going to do a pheno hunt through more of these and my Cement shoes x MACcrasherbx1 this winter.

These all are putting up well with 90+ degree heat.


----------



## mandocat (Jul 30, 2022)

I crossed Chili Verde with a friend's Grand Daddy Purp/Blue berry/Girl Scout Cookie strain that he has been working on. And am running it outdoors this summer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> I'm still relatively new to growing, having only covered 35 varieties (including 6 landraces). My outdoor growing has only seen three seasons. Mazar-I-Sharif was my first outdoor grow. Mazar is one of the most ancient hybrids around, exhibiting both sativa and indica phenotypes as well as CBD chemotypes. It's not surprising that it proved disappointing to someone who's probably used to F1 vigor, as the cultivar is hundreds of years inbred. If the plant failed to impress you, please consider that it is a truly nuanced breeder's plant that often gets brushed off by newer growers in the West. But if you manage to get a good pheno (which is roughly a 25% chance), it's unparalleled for a hard trip and makes an extraordinary F1!! By the way, there's no such thing as feminized Mazar-I-Sharif, not if you buy wholesale from Afghani merchants, i.e. if you buy the authentic, legacy seeds.
> 
> Of all my growing, I've only bred with a fem once (on purpose), an irresistible Kush bush. The result was lacking. What should have been a dynamite F1 flopped hard under ideal circumstances. I mean they grew fine, but the numbers... I run numbers on all my green buddies. The offspring of the fem seed had amazing THC at nearly 20% when crossed with a landrace sativa, very impressive, but the terpenes took a nose dive into a generic myrcene overload and the quality of the high suffered greatly, changing from "luminous and inspiring" to "meh, I'm tired and hungry". I'm not the type to trade a 16% THC and 0.5% THC-A sativa for a generic 20% THC sleepy semi-indica.
> 
> ...


The Mazar grew fine and still had decent vigor. The end smoke/effect is what I find lacking. But it is a solid reliable strain. 

Cheers


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 31, 2022)

i made it 10 years ago. a wonderfull cross


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Jul 31, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The Mazar grew fine and still had decent vigor. The end smoke/effect is what I find lacking. But it is a solid reliable strain.
> 
> Cheers


Then you got some of the various "bad" phenos.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2022)

sunni said:


> same shit different day stop trying to use the forum for selling, trading, gifting etc, please its not allowed it hasnt ever been allowed when its allowed i will fucking let you know by screaming it from the damn rooftops and a goddamn banner announcement on the site
> 
> until than zip it folks thanks


again you guys , i dont wanna have to shut this thread down and remove a bunch of people.please follow the rules, we'd greatly appreciate it <3


----------



## Mad_Ninja (Aug 1, 2022)

Welp I'm definitely banned, since I accused @sunni of being a totalitarian. Nice knowing y'all. @BobBitchen and co. -- get your own website, since this one is a snobbish bore.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2022)

Mad_Ninja said:


> Welp I'm definitely banned, since I accused @sunni of being a totalitarian. Nice knowing y'all. @BobBitchen and co. -- get your own website, since this one is a snobbish bore.


Correction user asked to be removed because im a totalitarian imperial whos ignorant cause i asked him simply to follow the forum rules after ignoring my request 3 times. 

10/10 creativity in name calling though


----------



## mudballs (Aug 1, 2022)

Suicide by cop!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 1, 2022)

Nilla Wafer x Goji margy


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 1, 2022)

My old school hash plant x bubbleghan seeds seem to be duds. Oshp x the doughnut has around 35% germination rate so i have a couple nice indica looking plants and i just planted a bunch more.


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 2, 2022)

Oshp x the doughnut


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 2, 2022)

Next round of beans for fall/winter. Using a Dankonomics Mont Blanc (dosidos x starfighter) male to make f2's and work out his magic on the others. Fems are
Strayfox's LA girlz (Seed Junky's LA kush cakes x LIT'S Projuect 007) Project 007 is London Pound cake x project 4516.
Strayfox's Building Blocks (Wyeast's Sled Dog x chem d/chem 91 Stray's cut) Sled Dog is Chem #4 × Menthol. Hoping for serious Chem funk
Clearwater's Thunderclap (Kushmints rabid hippie cut x Apple mints) A rabid hippie cut Kushmint bx 
Universally Seeded Frosted Cement (storm shelter x Cement shoes) a bx1 of Cement shoes as storm shelter is Slurricane x Cement shoes. 
CSI'S purple Hindu x lemon tree
Blloms Space Guavaz ( space runtz x guavaz #74).
Going to be a Incredible run. I still might possibly use a male from Karma's lemon melon x Sour Diesel bx3, but am planning on Mont Blanc as of now.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 3, 2022)

dark n stormy x goji margy


----------



## higher self (Aug 6, 2022)

Bittersweet x Breath Ray few wks in flower. Smells like Mom, Chem stank with more grape added from the father with Grape Stomper genetics. The mom has the same terps but more subtle this cross brought out more grape. I've culled 2 other phenos in flower that didn't looks right lol the luxury of running your own seeds is that I'm very picky about what I flower. I've got a stand out plant getting cloned still that looks like the Bittersweet & really has the chem funk stem rub.


Also planning my next seed run with a Cannabiogen Destroyer male, have 2 phenos with one being the shortest & most compact of all my Destroyer plants. One of the females has a chocolate tootsie roll smell to stem rubs while others are fruity. I'll make "f2's or what ever the next Gen is " but I want to cross it with my Ginger Tea (Thai/Faceoff x Moonbow). Picked up some Golden Tiger fems from Ace so eventually use my Destroyer males on those when I find the right plant.


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 6, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Suicide by cop!



No one does it better than wolf though.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 7, 2022)

2 phenos of my dark n stormy x goji margy


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> View attachment 5176273
> No one does it better than wolf though.


disagree theres been better


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> disagree theres been better


Really didn’t see anybody knowing what I was talking about (The show Future Man). Who tops your list Sunni?


----------



## mudballs (Aug 9, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> Who tops your list Sunni?


----------



## Kami Samurai (Aug 9, 2022)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5177579


----------



## mandocat (Aug 9, 2022)

Here is my Chili Verde x my friend's Granddaddy Purp, Blueberry/ Girl Scout Cookie,(Thin MInt) cross.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 10, 2022)

Miami mami (runtz x Bahama Mama) from Solfire knocked up with Doc-D/Strayfox's white haze x Skunk 91 beans. This girl is putting it on frosting up and starting to purple without lowering temps. Incredible nice node spacing and overall structure. They are 31 days from flipping to 11 on 13 off. Very anxious to see what kind of magic these beans will hold. This white haze x Skunk 91 is a stunning plant with loud citrus terps. There will be a big number of f2's to hunt through. I also had a few of Shoreline's Fishscale in there too. Fishscale is stretchy in flower. Almost out grew my tent. The Sherbbreath bx1 are the loudest plants in the tent. Going to run more of them in bigger pots in the future.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 10, 2022)

A couple Ecto Cooler nugs full of beans 31 days from flip. This girl has the citrus funk going on. Ran two of these on this indoor adventure. One in a gallon 1 in a 5 gallon. The pheno in the 1 gallon is way stankier than her big sister. I have 6 of these going outdoors making f3's and solid crosses. Thanks goes to DEF genetics on Strainly for making the f2's.


----------



## oodawg (Aug 11, 2022)

My apple infusion x lemmongrass happy accident. All doubt removed the lemmongrass was the pollen doner. She is doing just like the lemmongrass did and went from being one of the smallest during veg to just exploding during stretch. Been bending tops to avoid the 7 ft ceiling. For a plant started in June. The longest node spacing in the garden, and for that I'm not sure if I'm going to keep her. I have her cloned and she is already showing frost, insane lemon chem smell but the damn stretch and node spacing is tough to deal with. Especially if you were to grow multiple strains under one light, shed be a PITA, I don't know tho I guess I'll keep is clone until I can make an assessment on the weed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2022)

This a strain called ’White Gold’ and it’s looking like a male.
Not sure how it got this far because 2-gallon buckets are the limit when gender is unknown.
At some point it got flagged as female and it ain’t.

So now what?
Chop or chuck

What would you do…?

(White gold == white widow / Himalayan gold


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 11, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 5179306
> This a strain called ’White Gold’ and it’s looking like a male.
> Not sure how it got this far because 2-gallon buckets are the limit when gender is unknown.
> At some point it got flagged as female and it ain’t.
> ...


Have you run females in the past so you have some idea of what your getting? That's my criteria. Too many known seeds waiting, to make more that are just a complete roll of the dice. Off spring could be stellar, but I only have so much time on this planet.


----------



## mandocat (Aug 11, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Have you run females in the past so you have some idea of what your getting? That's my criteria. Too many known seeds waiting, to make more that are just a complete roll of the dice. Off spring could be stellar, but I only have so much time on this planet.


The eternal dilemma of many of us on this thread!


----------



## mudballs (Aug 15, 2022)

Finally got something worth posting, took whole first half of year just to get this.
(Mendo purps x kimbo kush) x P25 pheno #4
from Copa genetics


Fk yeah, ok it's not a frost monster but fragrance is unearthly almond/mango powdered bugglebum thing idk...hope it smokes bomb, cloned.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 15, 2022)

A few shots of Solfire's Miami mami and Ecto Cooler f2 #4. Miami mami is in 2 gallon fabric pot Ecto in a 4 gallon container. Terps are solid on both. Sweeter berry funk on the Miami mami more burnt rubber on the Ecto. Miami mami nugs are way bigger than the Ecto. The Ecto even has triches on the large fan leaves. Both are full of beans from a white haze x skunk 91 male. The Miami mami reminds of when I grew out Why u gelly as far as structure and looks.
Ecto Cooler nug

Ecto Cooler all bushed out.

A couple Miami mami nugs full of beans. 

NUGS NUGS NUGS

Miami mami in a 2 gallon fabric pot


----------



## splakow (Aug 15, 2022)

That's on


Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots of Solfire's Miami mami and Ecto Cooler f2 #4. Miami mami is in 2 gallon fabric pot Ecto in a 4 gallon container. Terps are solid on both. Sweeter berry funk on the Miami mami more burnt rubber on the Ecto. Miami mami nugs are way bigger than the Ecto. The Ecto even has triches on the large fan leaves. Both are full of beans from a white haze x skunk 91 male. The Miami mami reminds of when I grew out Why u gelly as far as structure and looks.
> Ecto Cooler nug
> View attachment 5181407
> Ecto Cooler all bushed out.
> ...


That's one sexy mami


----------



## Houstini (Aug 15, 2022)

CSI nl5 male, I have 5 I’ll be moving inside for collection. 3 females. Wedding cake, SAGE, blueberry muffin and Georgia pie getting hit with em!


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2022)

Some outdoor Tropicanna cookie F3’s I made. Ran two test plants, both were very purple but nose isn’t as strong as the f2’s but decent citrus smoke on this pheno.


----------



## splakow (Aug 16, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Some outdoor Tropicanna cookie F3’s I made. Ran two test plants, both were very purple but nose isn’t as strong as the f2’s but decent citrus smoke on this pheno.
> View attachment 5181761


I'm not trying to bash but what's all the rave bout the tropi cookies. I've let to have a sample I like


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 16, 2022)

splakow said:


> I'm not trying to bash but what's all the rave bout the tropi cookies. I've let to have a sample I like


It's real colorful and has a citrusy flavor, but the high is pretty mellow. The nose isnt as intense as the f2's I grew, but I only flowered out 2 F3's so far.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 17, 2022)

dark n stormy x goji margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 19, 2022)

Nilla wafer x goji margy


dark n stormy x goji margy


----------



## Houstini (Aug 19, 2022)

First one down on the collection plate. Pictured above

2 more I’ll collect when they get closer to opening up

first one is by far the most robust male from these nl5, it will be my preferred male for crosses. I’ll use the other 2 and mix pollen to successfully OP from all males on the 3 females I have


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 19, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5183728
> Nilla wafer x goji margy
> 
> View attachment 5183729
> dark n stormy x goji margy


Throwing down. Nice work


----------



## bobqp (Aug 19, 2022)

Anyone on here made seeds of freakshow or super freak ?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 20, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> Throwing down. Nice work


Thank you 

lights off flash shots
2 diff phenos of Dark n Stormy x Goji Margy 


Nilla wafer x goji margy


----------



## splakow (Aug 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Thank you
> 
> lights off flash shots
> 2 diff phenos of Dark n Stormy x Goji Margy
> ...


Diamonds


----------



## splakow (Aug 20, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Thank you
> 
> lights off flash shots
> 2 diff phenos of Dark n Stormy x Goji Margy
> ...


Have u ever ran her before? And where could one score a pack


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 24, 2022)

A few nug pics of Doc-D/Strayfox's white haze x Skunk 91 full of f2's.


----------



## oodawg (Aug 24, 2022)

Lemmongrass x apple infusion, smells like lemon startburst right now, super greasy. I have her cloned, I think she's gonna stay around for a while.


----------



## howchill (Aug 24, 2022)

bobqp said:


> Anyone on here made seeds of freakshow or super freak ?


Yes!


----------



## bobqp (Aug 24, 2022)

howchill said:


> Yes!


What is the potency like ?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Aug 25, 2022)

Not sure if this is the correct place, but seems like a good place to ask. When is it too late to chuck some pollen?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place, but seems like a good place to ask. When is it too late to chuck some pollen?


Past week 5 of 12/12 and you might not get mature seeds by week 10. But I've found between 3.5-4 after switching to 12/12 weeks is ideal.


----------



## bobqp (Aug 25, 2022)

Yeah I agree. Too late and you take the chance of the plant dying before seed maturity.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Aug 25, 2022)

Great thanks, guess this experiment will have to wait.


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 25, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Great thanks, guess this experiment will have to wait.


Be careful with that, for some of us making seeds becomes more addictive that buying them online!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Aug 25, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Be careful with that, for some of us making seeds becomes more addictive that buying them online!


It's all good. We have a bunch of friends who all dabble. We trade back and forth.


----------



## splakow (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm thinking bout crossing gmo to a runtz bx or Florida strawberries. What do u guys think I should go with


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

splakow said:


> I'm thinking bout crossing gmo to a runtz bx or Florida strawberries. What do u guys think I should go with


Do you have the males already or just contemplating? I would go with the best male of the two but on paper Florida Strawberries, only breeder I've seen do something GMO & Strawberry is Bloom. I wanted it but have my share of GMO crosses.


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

Bitter Ray. Kinda mad I culled the male of this cross.


----------



## splakow (Aug 25, 2022)

higher self said:


> Do you have the males already or just contemplating? I would go with the best male of the two but on paper Florida Strawberries, only breeder I've seen do something GMO & Strawberry is Bloom. I wanted it bit have my share of GMO crosses.


I'm actually going with pollen purchased off of strainly. Due to my schedule I don't have time to pop packs and make selections. Idf I did I would look for a rockstar cheese make ideally


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2022)

splakow said:


> I'm actually going with pollen purchased off of strainly. Due to my schedule I don't have time to pop packs and make selections. Idf I did I would look for a rockstar cheese make ideally


Got ya, that's interesting. Sounds like you could benefit more from using fem pollen if you have some time or space constraints.


----------



## splakow (Aug 25, 2022)

That's something I never thought of


----------



## Houstini (Aug 26, 2022)

One of my outdoor plants, blueberry muffin cut from kapricorn nursery showing solid pollination on pistils receding. and the collection station for the nl5 males


----------



## CottonBrainz (Aug 28, 2022)

I have 9 nice looking old school hash plant x the doughnut now. I culled one that had strange growth.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 28, 2022)

dark n stormy x goji margy round week 8


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 28, 2022)

Nilla wafer x goji margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 28, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/wyidvu

nilla wafer x goji margy


----------



## splakow (Aug 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/wyidvu
> 
> nilla wafer x goji margy


That girl looks amazing. How do she smell


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 28, 2022)

A couple shots of Sherbbreath bx1 from Manifest Destiny Seeds on Strainly. This girl was knocked up by a white haze x Skunk VA 91 male. This specific plant has the loudest terps of fruit and funk. I will be immediately hunting though these for magic. I ran two of these and they have identical structure with nice node spacing.
Here is the lineage and description from MDS "Sherbbreath x (mac f2 x sunset sherbet) bx1. 60 to 70 day flowering time. Tight cookie type buds with ginger terps. Amazing resin production."


----------



## higher self (Aug 28, 2022)

Dusted some Destroyer ((Mexico x Colombia) x Meao Thai) pollen on Dosido #22 f2, Ginger Tea & Runtz S1. Only pollinated a few branches but if my whole closet gets seeded I wouldn't be surprised.

Can anyone share with me their procedure on storing pollen. I have a Destroyer female in flower now but still not ready to be pollinated yet & my male is about done opening sacs.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 28, 2022)

A few shots of Def Seeds Ecto Cooler f2 knocked up by white haze x Skunk VA 91. I ran 2 of these indoors. 1 in a 5 gallon and 1 in a gallon fabric pot. Impressed with both. The smaller one pictured here has a stronger funk. The big girl is pure orange citrus zing. Def Seeds took it to a Cali-O s1 to make a Cali-O bx1 (Cali-O x gorilla biscuit) x Cali-O. Hopefully can find time to hunt through them too.

I do have 2 males working magic with quite a few fems to create some potential beauties in a separate project.
Here is Seeds of Compassion's description of Gorilla Biscuit 
Seeds of Compassion Gorilla BiscuitI (4 Dragons) took the very rare and sedating turpentine pheno of Sensi Star(old school) and crossed her to a true StarDawg IX male. The Sensi Star stays squat, makes dense flowers and smells like a dank, pine forest floor- with a very sedating effect, great for relaxing, pain, stress relief and insomnia. The chosen StarDawg IX male branches out with a longer internode distance, it passes on high power in all categories including smell/taste, trichome production, effect and yield(due to the very trainable structure). The male itself is pungent, mixing an extreme bottom end of espresso with the ever intoxicating pine sol.

The result is Gorilla Biscuit: named after the early 70's slang for methaqualone a very powerful sedative/hypnotic. Expect profuse trich production, an distinct array of terpenes ranging from pine/lime/sour/fuel/lemon/burnt rubber and even a sour mango/papaya has been found. A High Power Head knocker, no mediocre plants have been found.

Genetics: Sensi Star (Turpentine Pheno) x Stardawg IX


----------



## Griffon (Aug 28, 2022)

L S P from Solfire X The Matrix ( Wifi43 X Mint Chocolate Chips ) From Exotics Genetix


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 28, 2022)

higher self said:


> Dusted some Destroyer ((Mexico x Colombia) x Meao Thai) pollen on Dosido #22 f2, Ginger Tea & Runtz S1. Only pollinated a few branches but if my whole closet gets seeded I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Can anyone share with me their procedure on storing pollen. I have a Destroyer female in flower now but still not ready to be pollinated yet & my male is about done opening sacs.


I do it this way and it's usually good a year later still, keep it in a cool dark place.


----------



## mudballs (Aug 29, 2022)

Holy cow im gutted. My prized almond mango smelling Copa pheno has so much caryophyllene that it's unsmokable...massive black pepper taste/aftertaste. Wow, that's a first for me. So this is a thing? Im not going crazy and my dry was spiked with black pepper? Maybe some exotic merschim pipe affecionado type smoker would like it as a treat but omg it's wild.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 29, 2022)

mudballs said:


> View attachment 5189533
> 
> Holy cow im gutted. My prized almond mango smelling Copa pheno has so much caryophyllene that it's unsmokable...massive black pepper taste/aftertaste. Wow, that's a first for me. So this is a thing? Im not going crazy and my dry was spiked with black pepper? Maybe some exotic merschim pipe affecionado type smoker would like it as a treat but omg it's wild.


what's the high like ? to me anything that has that reek never gets me high


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 29, 2022)

hey been a long few since i have been on this thread , kinda outta touch on all things bodhi 
what is the lastest greatest ? who's the best vendor , any mailing lists i should know ? 
my last bodhi was that Dread Bread killer plant


----------



## mudballs (Aug 29, 2022)

Fastslappy said:


> what's the high like ? to me anything that has that reek never gets me high


First go on it was intense high. Nice face slam.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 30, 2022)

Fastslappy said:


> hey been a long few since i have been on this thread , kinda outta touch


 sorry wrong post on wrong thread


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2022)

Been a while, hope every one is good 

Wet a few chucks tonight,

- Black Flag is Pirate Milk #4 x Slice Cream Cake #5
- Don Lemon x Urinal Cake #1 (Don Lemon was a freebie from SolFire and very popular)
- Tour Bus is Demo x Urinal Cake #1
- Truffle Milk is White Truffle S1 x Rainbow Milk #3 (Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts x Pirate Milk)
- Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #10 x Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #7 + #8 (Keeper female from pack crossed to two fathers)

Also wet some Adhesive x Nepoji f3 from MrBee and Red Eye Jedi (Skywalker OG x 88g13/hp) from Bodhi


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Been a while, hope every one is good
> 
> Wet a few chucks tonight,
> View attachment 5190662
> ...


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 31, 2022)

Next little project!

The male - Bodhi Baba Kush


Here he is again (at the back) but this time with some Lucky13 freebies I got. The two on the sides are Snow Angel (angel '98 x AK47), both female.
The 3 in front are Space Skunk (1985 Skunk#1 x Romulan) - 2 confirmed female. If the 3rd shows male in the next couple days I'll remove it.


----------



## Dank Budz (Aug 31, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Been a while, hope every one is good
> 
> Wet a few chucks tonight,
> View attachment 5190662
> ...


Damnit there goes me using the name black flag  those chucks sound dank!


----------



## mandocat (Sep 2, 2022)

Outdoor pollen chuck progress. Chili Verde x my friend's Granddaddy Purp/Blueberry/Girl Scout Cookie cross.


----------



## mandocat (Sep 2, 2022)

More outdoor pollen chuck progress. Royal Kush/Carrion Flower Skunk x my friend's Granddaddy Purp/Blueberry/Girl Scout Cookies cross.


----------



## mandocat (Sep 2, 2022)

One more outdoor pollen chuck. Oaxacan/Iranian ,(from Oregon Green Seeds) x Royal Kush.


----------



## oodawg (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## mudballs (Sep 6, 2022)

Grape kush x florida Strawberries f1s first flowering and looking good so far....man i really wanted to play with that copa pheno but onwards and upwards.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 6, 2022)

2 diff phenos of dark n stormy x goji margy


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 6, 2022)

Nilla wafer x goji Margy week 9.


----------



## higher self (Sep 6, 2022)

Back on my sativa shit and have an older chuck of mine in flower. It's Zamaldelica x (Durban Punch/Ceskei) I had mislabeled it as a Dosido Cross from IHG and thought it was strange when it was taking a month for the plant to finally start to bud. Can smell the terps coming in now, smells like a mix of Zamaldelica & Ceskei mostly the latter.

The Ceskei is nice, would love to order more but don't want order overseas. I do have some Ceskei x Double Jamaican I made that moved up on my to pop next list. I know the f2's from that would be crazy to hunt through!


----------



## splakow (Sep 6, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla wafer x goji Margy week 9.
> View attachment 5193874View attachment 5193872


She sure is pretty


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 7, 2022)

splakow said:


> She sure is pretty


She will stick around as a clone ( long as the smoke is good) and I will be popping more of those seeds to see what else is there


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## splakow (Sep 7, 2022)

Hey chuckers I have a misc question. How many seeds can a 2ml vial make?


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 14, 2022)

splakow said:


> Hey chuckers I have a misc question. How many seeds can a 2ml vial make?


2 ml vial of pollen? A metric shitton


----------



## splakow (Sep 14, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> 2 ml vial of pollen? A metric shitton


I meant 0.2 mil


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 14, 2022)

I have a dream project to start.

Tony's GG4 IRL in auto. So far my candidates I have to try are Grease Gun from Atlas, Twenty20 Muchacha (glue sniffer), twisted puppy tree (their chemdog)
Im going to cross his gg4 with skunk, chem, and silver haze strains I got from bodhi.

I've got PuTang x Thunderfuck Mountain and if one goes ham on growth it's getting crossed with possibly Twent20's Durbin Poison auto. I want some reversed pollen off something that grows like a literal tree for just crossing everything.

The bodhi I'm def playing around with. Hoping to get males in the first pops so I can start some pollen collection.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 14, 2022)

I just packed this vial (.5 ml)

Bodhi Baba Kush - I was really impressed by the male this pollen came from, he's now been chopped down. Strong skunky odor, huge indica leaves and monster thick stalk. some of the pollen has already gotten on my two Snow Angel (Lucky13)
The next exciting run is going to be Lucky13 Angel '98 - supposedly an indica knockout that brings pre 98 bubba and LAConfidential genetics. The Bodhi Baba also brings Pre '98 bubba genes iirc. I just basically want to make a cross that will have fantastic sedative properties and cures insomnia.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Sep 15, 2022)

One can just toss silica jells around the vial and stick in the fridge right?


----------



## mudballs (Sep 15, 2022)

splakow said:


> I meant 0.2 mil


_pollen influx ranged from 2,942 grains per cm2 to 17,463 grains per cm2 _
my best guess from what i could find is if you used all the pollen in a .2ml vial efficiently (above 80%), you could see up to 12,000 seeds. lowball estimate


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 15, 2022)

Definitely sounds like Flex Capacitor issue


----------



## raggyb (Sep 15, 2022)

I know I know, 0.2 metric shittons!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 16, 2022)

Nilla wafer x Goji Margy


----------



## splakow (Sep 16, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Nilla wafer x Goji Margy
> View attachment 5198602
> View attachment 5198603
> View attachment 5198604


How she taste bro?


----------



## mandocat (Sep 16, 2022)

Night time pic of my Oaxacan Iranian, (by Oregon Green Seeds) x The Curious Cultivar's version of Mandelbrots Royal Kush.


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2022)

Zamaldelica x Durban Punch (Durban Poison x Ciskei) about 40-50 days in. Terps smell very sweet & fruity with that landrace sativa smell I've picked up on from other grows now. It smells just as good as my Runtz S1, I can't stop smelling both.



Bitter Ray (Bittersweet x Breath Rays) not sure how long maybe a month. Very sticky plant and smell like straight Chem funk with a tad of grape.


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2022)

Reversed males, Purple Ice Water & Animal Mints BX. Only sprayed once almost a month ago, plants looked like they were going to die but held on.


----------



## Fishbulb (Sep 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> Reversed males, Purple Ice Water & Animal Mints BX. Only sprayed once almost a month ago, plants looked like they were going to die but held on.
> 
> View attachment 5201701View attachment 5201702


STS or Cs ? Spayed with I mean


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2022)

Fishbulb said:


> STS or Cs ? Spayed with I mean


Neither, used product called Florel by Monterey. Generally used to stop certain ornamental plants from fruiting. I finally got around to reversing males thanks to @707seedbank he told me how much to use but I think I'll probably use a bit less. I used 20ml of Florel to 20ozof water.

This changes my seed hunting strategy up quite a bit. I'll probably just use it for my chucks & do a run where I cull the females & only hunt males


----------



## Houstini (Sep 22, 2022)

higher self said:


> Neither, used product called Florel by Monterey. Generally used to stop certain ornamental plants from fruiting. I finally got around to reversing males thanks to @707seedbank he told me how much to use but I think I'll probably use a bit less. I used 20ml of Forel to 20ozof water.
> 
> This changes my seed hunting strategy up quite a bit. I'll probably just use it for my chucks & do a run where I cull the females & only hunt males


Seeing female traits can definitely help find what you are looking for. Nice job — keep it up, always learning, always growing


----------



## higher self (Sep 22, 2022)

Houstini said:


> Seeing female traits can definitely help find what you are looking for. Nice job — keep it up, always learning, always growing


Thanks defiantly learning more & getting hyped about breeding. Sha from 707 Genetics says he gets his males tested. I guess one could do that but like you said I just want to see the female traits & terps. Maybe when I reverse more strains I'll see which ones flower faster than others, these 2 plants started budding around the same time.


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Sep 23, 2022)

Hey growmies I was hoping ya'll could chime in with some advice on the best way to properly reveg a flowered male? Should I be trimming off all of the sacks? Should I prune it down at all? Should I repot when I flip to 24hr light cycle? I found what I believe to be a good candidate for furthering my cross and thought I would try keeping it around. Any inputs on revegging and then keeping a male around would be really helpful because this dude grew like a beast, dumped metric fucktons of pollen and smells disgusting in the best way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mandocat (Sep 23, 2022)

Oaxacan Iranian, from Oregon Green Seeds, x Royal Kush.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 23, 2022)

DrCilantroMD said:


> Hey growmies I was hoping ya'll could chime in with some advice on the best way to properly reveg a flowered male? Should I be trimming off all of the sacks? Should I prune it down at all? Should I repot when I flip to 24hr light cycle? I found what I believe to be a good candidate for furthering my cross and thought I would try keeping it around. Any inputs on revegging and then keeping a male around would be really helpful because this dude grew like a beast, dumped metric fucktons of pollen and smells disgusting in the best way. Thanks in advance.


I just clone as normal in rockwool cube, root it, transplant to 16oz and then when he gets a little big in the 16oz cup snip the top as though i was taking another clone off a full plant and repeat process. No reveg problems, no father plant around to worry about sacs popping open without you noticing. Trust me, for males just keep in perpetual clone until you need more pollen.


----------



## DrCilantroMD (Sep 23, 2022)

mudballs said:


> I just clone as normal in rockwool cube, root it, transplant to 16oz and then when he gets a little big in the 16oz cup snip the top as though i was taking another clone off a full plant and repeat process. No reveg problems, no father plant around to worry about sacs popping open without you noticing. Trust me, for males just keep in perpetual clone until you need more pollen.



I appreciate the advice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2022)

I don't think I've ever heard of anyone revegging a male that had already flowered out. 

Be interesting to see how it goes if you do.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 24, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think I've ever heard of anyone revegging a male that had already flowered out.
> 
> Be interesting to see how it goes if you do.


i didn't think you could at first and i tried a few males to find out...then finally i did see a true male reveg. They can, i just learned it's better to grab clone preflower and just keep him around that way. much easier.


----------



## Griffon (Oct 3, 2022)

FEM Ethos - Planet Of the Grape X Archive MALE Rainbow Belts 3.0


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 4, 2022)

Nug of Nilla wafer x goji Margy


----------



## Kami Samurai (Oct 8, 2022)

What type of expression is typical in an F2? Does anyone know. Should I expect traits of the parents to dominate the profiles.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 8, 2022)

Kami Samurai said:


> What type of expression is typical in an F2? Does anyone know. Should I expect traits of the parents to dominate the profiles.


F2's really open up the genetic make up. You'll find some phenos ( if you look hard enough) that will have genetic expression from grandparents. On the other hand you can find phenos only available to you by F2 ing them. Hope this helps


----------



## kroc (Oct 8, 2022)

Some spirit train x dirty sanchez I made

-Spirit train (trainwreck x Kashmir) bodhi seeds
-Dirty Sanchez (A.S.S #1 bodhi cut x GMO/dawgs waltz) cannavore selections


----------



## Griffon (Oct 13, 2022)

Grand Master Sexy Female X Rainbow Belts 3.0 Male


----------



## oodawg (Oct 17, 2022)

So this was my first chuck or more like a happy accident and ill prepared attempt at automation/vacation on my grow last year. HSC lemmongrass pollen donor to Cannarado Apple infusion mom. The makeup on this is lemmongrass(lemon kush x humbolt gelato) and the Apple infusion is his sour apple cut(sour d x C99) to his vitamin G(gelato33 x gelatti). The lemmongrass I had leaned heavy towards the lemon kush and the Apple infusion I had leaned heavy to the sour apple. The while time my plant from seed was growing outdoor she showed straight lemon sour gas very strong and pungent. The last 3 weeks of flower as she ripened up she just started getting a creamy tropical note that the gelatto really started coming through. Makes sense with gelato being in both the parents but man I was looking forward to that sour lemon gas I smelled and drooled over all grow. Have another one her in my tent probably a month into flower and another clone backed up. As I got disappointed by the tropical desert turn on her my wife got more excited she can't wait to try it and she hardly smokes. It is a beautiful plant that at this point smells more like a tropical fruit than pot. Looking to see how the indoor run from clone goes.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

Been spendin' most their lives, livin' in the chucker's paradise


----------



## higher self (Oct 17, 2022)

Bitter Ray. Smells like sour grape jelly & halitosis chem. In the 2nd picture I'm holding a solo cup behind the top cola, she thick! Thinking I might have to reveg this cut


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 17, 2022)

higher self said:


> Bitter Ray. Smells like sour grape jelly & halitosis chem. In the 2nd picture I'm holding a solo cup behind the top cola, she thick! Thinking I might have to reveg this cut
> 
> View attachment 5213979View attachment 5213982


what is this x?


----------



## higher self (Oct 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> what is this x?


Bittersweet (GMO x Mai Tai) x Breath Ray (Sun Maiden x Gratefulbreathf2)


----------



## CottonBrainz (Oct 18, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Been spendin' most their lives, livin' in the chucker's paradise


Power and the money, money and the power
Minute after minute, hour after hour


----------



## CottonBrainz (Oct 19, 2022)

Out of 7 females this one is standing out. Old school hash plant x the doughnut


----------



## Griffon (Oct 19, 2022)

My stack :


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 19, 2022)

I just put a few clones that I have given the STS treatment into flower. A nice Apple Blossom example that will pollinate another clone from the same plant. I have a jack herer I'll be doing the same with. And I'll be collecting pollen from a romulan x Cherry bomb cross we have, I may pollinate a clone of it as well. That should hold us over for a while with seeds


----------



## klx (Oct 21, 2022)

Anyone seen or heard from @genuity? Havent seen him around in long time here or on IG...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 23, 2022)

Sexing my next run. Possibly using a Bubba rift (Bubba kush (Katsu's cut)/Alien rift x purple Kandahar . Other male in the running is Cannarado's grape gas/Ylife x gelatti mvc. I have a few of my McPLT's (Nspecta's pineapple/lemontree x MACcrasherbx1, Cement shoes x MACcrasherbx1, Ecto cooler f2's x white haze/skunk 91 and Casper og x Koffee f6 going.
My McPLT's
Two Ecto's 
Old school Strayfox's Bubba kush/alien rift x purple Kandahar. These should produce a pheno hunters dream into a f2 .


----------



## Houstini (Oct 24, 2022)

Just a few branches of one of the csi/riot nl5 that got hit with 3 males. This was the nicest of the 3 females and I’m glad, because I have more of these than the others. These will definitely come in useful.


----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 1, 2022)

A few seeds already fell out during trim (I trim fresh)
Bodhi Baba Kush (male) x Lucky 13 Snow Angel. I'm happy with how nice these seeds are


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Nov 4, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> I just put a few clones that I have given the STS treatment into flower. A nice Apple Blossom example that will pollinate another clone from the same plant. I have a jack herer I'll be doing the same with. And I'll be collecting pollen from a romulan x Cherry bomb cross we have, I may pollinate a clone of it as well. That should hold us over for a while with seeds


Everything seems to be working beautifully. It looks like I have male pollen sacks forming. I did 4 treatments of sts, no burning or damage to leaves what so ever.


----------



## mudballs (Nov 5, 2022)

It took over 300 seeds (maybe more im not lying) to find these 2. The one on the left is a prized fat bottom indica...you beautiful pure soul you. Omg ive been popping seeds from this cross for years now, never once seeing a beast male, let alone 2 at the same time....fkn studs strutting look out. Lol. I knew i had a chance of finding pure indica but sort of remote. Just goes to show, keep fkn popping beans and digging. Trust the process.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 5, 2022)

Katsu's key lime kush hit up with a Sunshine #4 × cakefighter male. The beans have been huge from what I have already cleaned up.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Nov 5, 2022)

" Piss -n- Piff " in the oven. 
pic is my piffcoast PiffS2 selection pollinated with 707 Catpiss male pollen.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 5, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> " Piss -n- Piff " in the oven. View attachment 5222222
> pic is my piffcoast PiffS2 selection pollinated with 707 Catpiss male pollen.


That sounds like a absolutely tasty smoke. Great call on the mashup


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Nov 7, 2022)

Excited to finally get a couple of these going. The man behind these says 70% of his test run plants came out OGKB leaners.


----------



## Griffon (Nov 7, 2022)

Mr Rocket Fuel by Archive Seeds :


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 15, 2022)

Alien matter x blackberry wedding cake. From @Bobby schmeckle.


----------



## Griffon (Nov 17, 2022)

Rocket Fuel Pollen by Archive Seeds


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2022)

I really seeded that Lemonhoko Blueberry with Cuvee. Need to test it still to see what the result is ensure no herms etc.


----------



## tardis (Nov 26, 2022)

After smoking Lemonhokos Blueberry and Pandoras Box by Subcool, the highs are simliar in that they both lack Stone and are pure euphoric highs, however the highs are Different from eachother enough that I need to see how those Highs mesh in the offspring. Second to that the Lemony/Cherry flavor of Pandoras Box mixed with the blueberry flavor of that Sativa Blueberry should be quite good too if they meld correctly. This will be within my next 3 grows just to see if I can make something as good or superior to both parents. Just for fun this round.


----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 27, 2022)

Angel '98 from Lucky 13 at 23 days in flower. Just dusted them with pollen from Baba Kush (Bodhi)


----------



## love2gro420 (Nov 29, 2022)

"Peanut Butter River"~ Guava Cooler (Bloom) x PBB (Thug Pug)


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Smelly's --[{Chocolate Cherry Thai x OGKB} x TK]
> AKA Rainbow Sis S1...Straight "FAF!!!"
> *SmellBoat Seeds* via *Riot Seeds*
> _I guess, My Neighbors Think Im Selling DOPE!!!!_
> View attachment 5232654


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 1, 2022)

Search For The SMELLBoat PotCast...its about 2 hours..
Smelly Is Legit
Im Out


----------



## splakow (Dec 2, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5227629
> 
> 
> Rocket Fuel Pollen by Archive Seeds


Where u scored the pollen from?


----------



## Griffon (Dec 2, 2022)

splakow said:


> Where u scored the pollen from?


REG seeds so i take a male to make a batch of pollen.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 2, 2022)

My buddy's cross is killin it in my 2x2! 20 days from seed. 

FAB MC (Fuji Apple Cookie x Blueberry Muffin)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5232993
> My buddy's cross is killin it in my 2x2! 20 days from seed.
> 
> FAB MC (Fuji Apple Cookie x Blueberry Muffin)


Look at those serrated leaves!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 2, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Look at those serrated leaves!


Yeah I'm really loving how she looks! Still can't figure out why the leaf edges are curling, i've raised AND lowered both the temp and RH in the tent, still does it. PAR at the canopy is like 300-340. I'm suspecting my bottled nutrient-water is too cold compared to the outside air (pH meter says water is about 70F, so maybe the roots aren't liking that?) Ive been keeping the bottled waters in the lung room to (hopefully) warm them up a bit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Yeah I'm really loving how she looks! Still can't figure out why the leaf edges are curling, i've raised AND lowered both the temp and RH in the tent, still does it. PAR at the canopy is like 300-340. I'm suspecting my bottled nutrient-water is too cold compared to the outside air (pH meter says water is about 70F, so maybe the roots aren't liking that?) Ive been keeping the bottled waters in the lung room to (hopefully) warm them up a bit.


Sounds like a good cross. 
The curled-up leaf margins is probably just part of her genetics.
Cannarados Wedding Pie I kept does that. The leaf margins slightly fold starting in late veg and by the end of flower they're folded up and lined with trichomes.


----------



## GODWORK (Dec 2, 2022)

They also Say That is a identifying trait in The Shoreline Cutt


----------



## numberfour (Dec 3, 2022)

Truffle Milk #1
(White Truffle S1 #5 x Rainbow Milk) - Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk

2 females in flower (#1, #4) both cloned along with 1 male #3 who just had something about him. Females are putting out a real
nice mix on the nose, so far WT is dominant with thick tropical Z notes hanging in the background. I like it a lot and hoping for this to go through into the flavour. Both plants have great structure and tight nodes. Crossed a few different White Truffle S1 phenos with Rainbow Milk and Urinal Cake #6 - strain from Thug Pug (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky). Will look to use the crosses made with WT#5 and WT#6.

Also Running from seed,

1x Don Lemon Cake (Don Lemon x Slice Cream Cake)
Don Lemon was a freebie 6 seed pack from SolFire, keeper had full on Lemon terps (Lemon Tree linage) and flavour with a great buzzy high / spacey easy going stone, great for socializing. Very popular with every one who tried her especially my Mrs. Fucked up and lost the Mother so looking for a Don Lemon leaner. Did pop 5 seeds but high male to female ratio this time, got more seeds to hunt through.

2x Tour Bus (DEMO x Urinal Cake #1)
My keeper from seed from Gen's DEMO x the stinkiest male I've come across Urinal Cake #1 (from Thug Pug), smelt like a animal carcass. Both have taken on the fathers structure and size which is small. They may test my Mountain Air CF at this rate though, smells dangerous. 3/5 males, should have kept one around in hindsight.

5 x Black Flag (Pirate Milk #4 x Slice Cream Cake)
Pirate Milk #4 was not my keeper but one of the frostiest plants I've flowered to date, I like my concentrates (dry sift, bubble hash, rosin) so made sense to keep the genetics around and see if I can add a little more flavour. 5/5 females and the frost is there.

I ditched the 78 Cakes cross this run (Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints11 #10 f2s using 2 fathers #7 and #. 4/5 females and fantastic uniformity but they just didn't make the grade to run them this time. Will look to focus on the crosses using the #8 father as he's proven himself already.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Truffle Milk #1
> (White Truffle S1 #5 x Rainbow Milk) - Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk
> View attachment 5233490
> 2 females in flower (#1, #4) both cloned along with 1 male #3 who just had something about him. Females are putting out a real
> ...


Nice work as always #4
Been wondering where you been


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 3, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Truffle Milk #1
> (White Truffle S1 #5 x Rainbow Milk) - Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk
> View attachment 5233490
> 2 females in flower (#1, #4) both cloned along with 1 male #3 who just had something about him. Females are putting out a real
> ...


Great to see. nice


----------



## splakow (Dec 3, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Truffle Milk #1
> (White Truffle S1 #5 x Rainbow Milk) - Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk
> View attachment 5233490
> 2 females in flower (#1, #4) both cloned along with 1 male #3 who just had something about him. Females are putting out a real
> ...


Nice work with the rainbow milk. Looking forward to seeing what u produce


----------



## numberfour (Dec 4, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> Nice work as always #4
> Been wondering where you been


Cheers Bob 

Hope your well and the skiing is good 

Got a little seed run going in a 2x3 

There's 4 strains from other breeders, rest are loose seeds found in jars so I know who the mother is but father is either Urinal Cake #1 or Slice Cream Cake #5. For this run just calling the father Some Kind of Cake (SKC) and just seeing what's there. Taken a clone off each Red Eye Jedi but that's it.

Running, 

- Banging Ticket f2 #2, #3, #40
Dragon Flame Genetics
(Banging Ticket is Slymer x Bangi Haze f9)

- Banana Runtz x SKC #1, #2, #3, #4
Solfire 
(Banana OG x Runtz)

- Dub Bub x SKC #1, #2, #3, #4, #5
Archive
(Kush Mints x Dosidos)

- Florida Kush x SKC #2, #4, #5
Jungle Boys
(L.A Kush Cake x TKbx1)

- (Gelato 41 x Dosidos) x SKC #1, #2, #3, #4, #5
Archive

- Goji x Nepoji f3 
MrBee / HappyB 
(Nepoji is Nepali OG x Goji f3)

- Pablos Revenge x SKC #2, #3, #4, #5
Tiki Madman
(Animal Mints x Sherbert Cake)

- Red Eye Jedi #1, #2, #4, #5
Bodhi
Skywalker OG x 88g13HP

- Skunk #1 x Northern Lights #2 - #1, #2, #3, #4, #5
Authentic Genetics

- Urinal Cake #3, #4, #5
Thug Pug
(Puta Breath x Mr Stinky)

- Wedding Cake F4 X SKC #5
Seed Junky

I've downsized my flower tents due to the doubling of electric costs in the past year. Along with this I wanted to keep my flower tents running continuously, previously dried in flower tents. I'd read a thread on a UK forum last year where they were using wine coolers with modified dehumidifiers and humidity controller and drying at 60/60 with great success. They hold 9 - 11 Oz (if you use the floor too).


Modified dehumidifier sits on the floor of the fridge with metal fins sat in the drip tray which goes out the back to drip tray (which needs emptying often). There's no smell from the fridge and the retained terp's are off the scale.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 8, 2022)

First offspring flowering from my moroccan hash reveg.
Frosty as hell but that bud structure is crap. I had 3 or 4 males going when the moroccan was out so i have no idea what im gonna get when i germ a seed. I might be able to guess the dad once they're in flower and im pretty sure my Grape Kush male created this thing. Gross leafy thing lol.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 8, 2022)

Long time lurker, first time chucker.
Carwhomba (Shromba x Cartwheels)


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 8, 2022)

Alien matter x blackberry wedding cake. Has a nice funky smell to it. The smoke is smooth and narcotic. Thanks again @Bobby schmeckle!


----------



## mandocat (Dec 8, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Alien matter x blackberry wedding cake. Has a nice funky smell to it. The smoke is smooth and narcotic. Thanks again @Bobby schmeckle!
> View attachment 5235495


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Waterboy420 (Dec 14, 2022)

The Don Mega cut from mainly x Blueberry F2
Selected away from the Blueberry 

She smells like a Blueberry Menthol cleaner


----------



## CottonBrainz (Dec 15, 2022)

These bubbleghan x the doughnut have grown unexpectedly tall. When I hit flower they were the height of the trellis.


----------



## ShorelineKid (Dec 16, 2022)

its the First time , To Reverse a Girl  Forgive me for my english

I took 3x Clones of the GeorgiaPie cross Pheno #2 ( My Fav ) - separate them in another Room .

-Sprayed 1x 2 days before 12/12 with STS (1:5 ration)
- 1x the day before the 12/12 flip (1:5 ration)

And @ flowering day 2 or 3 : another STS charge: but this time with a 1:1 Sts ration

I know that you don't see it that quickly, but it made me insecure: because I've occasionally seen 1-2 hairs coming out of some pistol (or am I imagining it? )

Now my question: I read that there are also varieties that cannot be reversed so easily...
should i keep Spraying the Geogia phenos #2 with STS, or to be on the safe side and Take my Second Favorite ( Sol Sonic pheno3- Solfire genetics ) and Spray him also? 
don't want to have a WildCross Open Pollination either xD but I don't want to end up with flowers without Pollen & seeds xD


Here Pictures of Georgia #2 Sts sprayed flower day 3/4 :


 & Kisses to Y'ALL


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 18, 2022)

MInewgrow said:


> Alien matter x blackberry wedding cake. Has a nice funky smell to it. The smoke is smooth and narcotic. Thanks again @Bobby schmeckle!
> View attachment 5235495


Those look delicious. I have some in veg currently. Hope all is well bro!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 18, 2022)

Black Flag #3
(Pirate Milk #4 x Slice Cream Cake #5)

Enjoying this chuck, 5/5 females, 2 have taken on the bud structure and colour of the Mother, 1 the bud structure and colours of the Father, 1 girthy monster and 1 runty type but all have great frost. Loud on the nose and kinda follows the bud structure (mother leaners etc) but more complex. Looking forward to harvest, sampling and processing.

Wet some old and some new chucks today, 

5x Adhesive x (OGee Kush x Triangle Mints f1)
Adhesive is GG4 x Nepoji from Mr Bee, OGee Kush x Triangle Mints f1 from Seed Junky and came as freebies

1x Adhesive x (Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11)
Secret Cookies x Kush Mints 11 from Seed Junky

2x Mint Julep x (OGee Kush x Triangle Mints f1)
Mint Julep is Mint Chocolate Chip (Exotic Genetix) x Kosher Kush f2 from Thunderfudge Genetics and this cut got joint 5th place in a cup in the UK few year back

2x Royal Oak x (Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #
Royal Oak is Gelato 41 x Face Off Bx2 from Archive, WCf2 x KM11 from Seed Junky

2x Royal Oak x Wedding Cake f4
f4 from Seed Junky

2x Rainbow Milk x Urinal Cake #6
Rainbow Milk is Rainbow Belts #3 x Pirate Milk, Urinal Cake is Puta Breath x Mr Stinky from Thug Pug. I've also used a Urinal Cake #1 male in a few crosses. 

3x White Truffle S1#6 x Urinal Cake #6
White Truffle S1 from Beleaf / Fresh Coast - I've 3x WT S1's, #3, #5, #6. #6 is heavy glue leaner

1x Tropical Lassi x (Wedding Cake f2 x Kush Mints 11 #
Tropical Lassi is Jaffa Caked Cookies (Tangie x Phantom Cookies from London Dank and Cookie Monster) x Yeti OG f2 from Loompa crossed by ResinHeadsGenetics a UK breeder.

6x 41 Slices ((Gelato 41 x Dosidos) x Slice Cream Cake #5)
Gelato 41 x Dosidos from Archive, Slice Cream Cake is Ice Cream Cake x Sour Larry Bx2 from Thunderfudge Genetics


----------



## MInewgrow (Dec 19, 2022)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Those look delicious. I have some in veg currently. Hope all is well bro!


All is good my friend hope all is well for you! Thanks again for letting me run those beans. Smoke kicks ass! Well done.


----------



## Redlig (Dec 19, 2022)

So I sprayed a female auto with some CS...kinda worried it won't make any female flower. Any thoughts am I screwed?


----------



## ShorelineKid (Dec 20, 2022)

Redlig said:


> So I sprayed a female auto with some CS...kinda worried it won't make any female flower. Any thoughts am I screwed?


CS with 30ppm ?? or higher ??? how often did u spray


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 20, 2022)

What do you think a good male to hunt for to make my own chuck from my seed collection, was trying to narrow down some regs seeds to run as contenders

Karma genetics- Biker Kush(original drop)

Gage green genetics- mendo breath(the seeds are years old but have been stored properly)

Bodhi- Goji og
Bodi- Black triangle

Thug pug-.Peanut butter breath
Thug pug- Larry bird breath

DVG- Grandpa's Breath
DVG- Humble Pie

Exotic- mint chocolate chip

Sincity seeds- sin mint cookies


----------



## paperclipper (Dec 20, 2022)

numberfour said:


> Cheers Bob
> 
> Hope your well and the skiing is good
> 
> ...


Interested in how those Skunk1's do for you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Redlig (Dec 20, 2022)

ShorelineKid said:


> CS with 30ppm ?? or higher ??? how often did u spray


Oh yeah it's probably pretty high in the ppm...I sprayed maybe 6 or 7 times. Just made so many male flowers I just hope a seed was formed somewhere. I'm assuming I need to spray less lol


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 20, 2022)

Redlig said:


> Oh yeah it's probably pretty high in the ppm...I sprayed maybe 6 or 7 times. Just made so many male flowers I just hope a seed was formed somewhere. I'm assuming I need to spray less lol


You have any pistils in there anywhere? Looks as male as can be
Nice frost though


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you think a good male to hunt for to make my own chuck from my seed collection, was trying to narrow down some regs seeds to run as contenders
> 
> Karma genetics- Biker Kush(original drop)
> 
> ...


What is your goal? Gas, cookies, flavor, potency, preserving seed stock?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Dec 20, 2022)

My buddy's chuck doing really well & showing her shape after a nice haircut/defoliation. 

FAB MC (Fuji Apple Cookie x Blueberry Muffin)


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you think a good male to hunt for to make my own chuck from my seed collection, was trying to narrow down some regs seeds to run as contenders
> 
> Karma genetics- Biker Kush(original drop)
> 
> ...


Ever since I started breeding, every seed I run gets a look. Meaning, I’m always looking for a good male, really outstanding males are harder to find than females as they don’t tend to exhibit many recessive traits, which are the traits we’re looking for. So I’m generally looking for recessive traits in males, in particular I look for resin glands with heads, terpine profiles, specific structures, symmetry, and low light resilience (won’t throw pollen from low light portends stability) as an example of my selective pressure. Your projects will be more rewarding if you establish an expectation from your efforts, it gives you direction. As you already know, even good crosses throw bullshit phenos,,, mostly lol that said, almost all of those particular crosses have produced commercially viable fathers and mothers.


----------



## Redlig (Dec 20, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> You have any pistils in there anywhere? Looks as male as can be
> Nice frost though


In the begining there was some. My hope is the pollinated and then disappeared...how long would you guys wait to harvest it? Till I see mature seeds would be ideal I suppose...


----------



## Boatguy (Dec 20, 2022)

I would wait as long as you are willing. 
If your goal here is seeds, save some pollen, and hope you find a few mature beans in there.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 21, 2022)

idlewilder said:


> What is your goal? Gas, cookies, flavor, potency, preserving seed stock?


All around -a little of everything...just would like to create some great crosses to find some killer new phenos and even find a great f1 male to breed... I like both gas and gelato type stuff, I'd be after great terps and potency. I have excellent cuts and strains to cross the too. 

Right now I have clones of the soap, grandi guava, grape gasoline, strawberry fritter, hippie crasher, and sunset strudel. I also have lits farms 8" bagel(gmo x project 4516) seed plants in veg and lit's crepes(pancakes x project 4516), compound pink certz. I'd also like to reverse some killer phenos and make some fems. I have some fire I'd love to reverse seeds and cuts...I have pretty much the whole grape gasoline line in seeds from the original drop and the grape gasoline s1 cltvtd cut among many many more fire seed packs and cuts


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 21, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Ever since I started breeding, every seed I run gets a look. Meaning, I’m always looking for a good male, really outstanding males are harder to find than females as they don’t tend to exhibit many recessive traits, which are the traits we’re looking for. So I’m generally looking for recessive traits in males, in particular I look for resin glands with heads, terpine profiles, specific structures, symmetry, and low light resilience (won’t throw pollen from low light portends stability) as an example of my selective pressure. Your projects will be more rewarding if you establish an expectation from your efforts, it gives you direction. As you already know, even good crosses throw bullshit phenos,,, mostly lol that said, almost all of those particular crosses have produced commercially viable fathers and mothers.


Well said


----------



## ALPHA.GanjaGuy (Dec 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> All around -a little of everything...just would like to create some great crosses to find some killer new phenos and even find a great f1 male to breed... I like both gas and gelato type stuff, I'd be after great terps and potency. I have excellent cuts and strains to cross the too.
> 
> Right now I have clones of the soap, grandi guava, grape gasoline, strawberry fritter, hippie crasher, and sunset strudel. I also have lits farms 8" bagel(gmo x project 4516) seed plants in veg and lit's crepes(pancakes x project 4516), compound pink certz. I'd also like to reverse some killer phenos and make some fems. I have some fire I'd love to reverse seeds and cuts...I have pretty much the whole grape gasoline line in seeds from the original drop and the grape gasoline s1 cltvtd cut among many many more fire seed packs and cuts


my .02
Assuming Goji OG is similar to Goji Razz I would love to see you cross it with all of these especially Soap, Grandi Guava, Grape Gasoline, 8" Bagel and Crepes!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 21, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you think a good male to hunt for to make my own chuck from my seed collection, was trying to narrow down some regs seeds to run as contenders
> 
> Karma genetics- Biker Kush(original drop)
> 
> ...


Black Triangle, Grandpas Breath and Sin Mint Cookies would be my choices to hunt for males. I’d also want to run through the seeds of a PBB x Sundae Strudel cross.


----------



## Waterboy420 (Dec 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> All around -a little of everything...just would like to create some great crosses to find some killer new phenos and even find a great f1 male to breed... I like both gas and gelato type stuff, I'd be after great terps and potency. I have excellent cuts and strains to cross the too.
> 
> Right now I have clones of the soap, grandi guava, grape gasoline, strawberry fritter, hippie crasher, and sunset strudel. I also have lits farms 8" bagel(gmo x project 4516) seed plants in veg and lit's crepes(pancakes x project 4516), compound pink certz. I'd also like to reverse some killer phenos and make some fems. I have some fire I'd love to reverse seeds and cuts...I have pretty much the whole grape gasoline line in seeds from the original drop and the grape gasoline s1 cltvtd cut among many many more fire seed packs and cuts


I would go for only one type of flavor or high first.
And I don't like the mentality of crossing everything to everything just for the hype.
Go for something with not that many parents and cousins.
Maybe a plain Afghani for a male hunt.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Black Triangle, Grandpas Breath and Sin Mint Cookies would be my choices to hunt for males. I’d also want to run through the seeds of a PBB x Sundae Strudel cross.


I'd also like to run my packs of wyeast marshmallow og and csi tk s1 find a killer pheno to reverse.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 22, 2022)

Waterboy420 said:


> I would go for only one type of flavor or high first.
> And I don't like the mentality of crossing everything to everything just for the hype.
> Go for something with not that many parents and cousins.
> Maybe a plain Afghani for a male hunt.


The biker kush and goji is good old school stock to hunt a male, definitely not hype compared to the others


----------



## numberfour (Dec 27, 2022)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All

Black Flag
(Pirate Milk #4 x Slice Cream Cake #5)

#3 and #4 down bang on 9 weeks 12/12. More of the mothers influence has come through in these two pheno's in bud structure, colour, nose and and the purpose of the chuck, frost. Looking forward to testing, see if the Fathers come through in flavour.

#3 daylight


LED


Flash


#4 Daylight


LED


Flash


Black Flag #1 - Flash
#1 has more of the fathers influence in bud structure, colour and nose, still decent frost. #1, #2 and #5 will be taken at 10 weeks.


Wet a few more seeds yesterday, 

3x Adhesive x Zour Larry
Adhesive is GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3 - Bodhi unreleased tester) by Mr Bee and Zour Larry is Zkittles x Sour Larry Bx2 from Thunderfudge. Chuck from 2019 and I think the only cross made with the Zour Larry male. The Adhesive is one of my all time favourite smokes.

5x White Truffle #6 x Urinal Cake #6
Popped 3 seeds last week but would like see a few of these in flower. The WT#6 was the largest and a heavy Glue leaner out of the 6 seeds ran, the UC females were a fantastic smoke / high, the UC#6 was the larger of the two UC males I flowered. 

5x Wedding Cake f4 x Slice Cream Cake #5
Love the f4 mother, huge vanilla cake flavour, great high but she lacks size, SCC should increase the size and it'll be interesting to see where the flavour goes.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 27, 2022)

My testers in 1 gal pots in coco.

Ihg rainbow cookies x wedding cake


Rare darkness x wedding cake


Purple dosidos (ogkb pheno) x WC


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 27, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> What do you think a good male to hunt for to make my own chuck from my seed collection, was trying to narrow down some regs seeds to run as contenders
> 
> Karma genetics- Biker Kush(original drop)
> 
> ...


MCC, Humble Pie, PBB


----------



## numberfour (Dec 29, 2022)

Tour Bus #5
(DEMO x Urinal Cake #1)

My keeper from Gen's DEMO (GMO x Dessert Breath) crossed to the smallest stinkiest male I've come across Urinal Cake #1 (Puta Breath x Mr Stinky). Nose hasn't come through but size and frost from the male has. Cut didn't take, I've another one in flower and more seeds to hunt through.

Under LED


Daylight


Flash


----------



## numberfour (Dec 29, 2022)

Truffle Milk #1
(White Truffle #5 x Rainbow Milk)

I've two TM in flower, #1 and #4, so far #1 is where I wanted this cross to be. Rainbow Milk (Rainbow Belts x Pirate Milk) male has added in some real nice tropical Z terps and a little bulk to the mix.

Under LED


Daylight


Flash


----------



## Houstini (Dec 29, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> The biker kush and goji is good old school stock to hunt a male, definitely not hype compared to the others


Biker and goji would be great plants to use


----------



## Poontanger (Jan 2, 2023)

Hi guys
I'm not sure if I'm posting in the wrong place and apologise if I am
But would love some advice on male flowers
I have successfully reversed a female and have plenty of flowers forming, but they are so small not much bigger than a match head, is this normal, and how do I collect the pollen
Thank you


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 2, 2023)

Poontanger said:


> Hi guys
> I'm not sure if I'm posting in the wrong place and apologise if I am
> But would love some advice on male flowers
> I have successfully reversed a female and have plenty of flowers forming, but they are so small not much bigger than a match head, is this normal, and how do I collect the pollen
> Thank you


Just wait a while longer until the mature more, you'll be able to tell what they are soon enough.
I use small plastic cups that come with bottles of cough syrup and steel tweezers to grab the sacs into the cup. Store in a cool dry place until you wanna chuck.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 2, 2023)

I got a few of these seedlings, thought you guys may like my pic.
Bodhi Baba Kush X Space Skunk from Lucky 13 (IBL Skunk#1 x Romulan)


----------



## Poontanger (Jan 3, 2023)

blueberryrose said:


> Just wait a while longer until the mature more, you'll be able to tell what they are soon enough.
> I use small plastic cups that come with bottles of cough syrup and steel tweezers to grab the sacs into the cup. Store in a cool dry place until you wanna chuck.


Ok thx,they are definitely male flowers I just expected them to be larger


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 3, 2023)

Wedding Cake x Black Koffee. Black Koffee is blackdog kush bx4 x Koffee f5.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 3, 2023)

dubekoms said:


> Wedding Cake x Black Koffee. Black Koffee is blackdog kush bx4 x Koffee f5. View attachment 5244581View attachment 5244580


What’s the flowering Tim looking like on those?


----------



## xox (Jan 3, 2023)

grand daddy purp ibl x purple kush


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 4, 2023)

Houstini said:


> What’s the flowering Tim looking like on those?


Right around 70 days, probably could have gone longer.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 4, 2023)

Well my first pollen chuck pop is a male, but not a bad looking fella. Carwhomba (Shromba x Cartwheels).


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 4, 2023)

My chemd/Chem sis x grape pie bx hit with pollen from male Pablo’s revenge x jealousy


----------



## Griffon (Jan 5, 2023)

Archive - Rocket Fuel Male X Ethos - Planet Of the Grapes


----------



## Poontanger (Saturday at 3:54 PM)

Hey Peeps,
My first attempt at reversing a female with STS & I'm happy with the results, but is there an easy way to collect pollen ?

Poon


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

White Buffalo x royal kush/
Blue Rasberry Truffle

This was a 'nanner chuck.


----------



## mudballs (Today at 3:25 AM)

Poontanger said:


> Hey Peeps,
> My first attempt at reversing a female with STS & I'm happy with the results, but is there an easy way to collect pollen ?
> 
> Poon


Real answer is no...not yet. Not until i or someone else develops a diy vacuum concept that will not destroy 80% of the pollen collected in the filter.




It really isn't long before you have a ridiculous amount of pollen. Drying is important and i did a post on that at OG but i hate that place now


----------



## mudballs (Today at 4:06 AM)

Maybe cylindrical separation like they do for uranium...they separate by weight...literally, it's fkn nuts. Someone crunch the equation for a grain of pollen to fall from spinning air vortex suspension
Edit, theoretically you can make a big cylinder and pollen will just drop and pile in the middle. Only things the weight of pollen will survive to drop there, but idk the math


----------



## Poontanger (Today at 4:29 AM)

I know this looks crazy but it actually works
I just bent the stems over a bit and then attached a brown paper bag with a bit of string to the stalk
Give it a tap a few times a day
And there you have it


----------



## Poontanger (Today at 4:30 AM)

mudballs said:


> Real answer is no...not yet. Not until i or someone else develops a diy vacuum concept that will not destroy 80% of the pollen collected in the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interested in what you have to say about drying the pollen ?


----------



## mudballs (Today at 4:38 AM)

That bag idea is dope!...you can put the oven on warm...between off and 150. Put pollen and flour on glass tray and keeping temp below 115degrees dry it to <=20%RH. then mix flour and pollen and put in vials (which should have been in oven too) and they are ready for any temp ultra long storage. Obviously freezer is best but youve given it the best shot to still be useful 2+yrs from now.


----------



## Poontanger (Today at 4:45 AM)

Yeah well the bag idea seems to be working, it's dry it's nice and opened at the top for ventilation and collect anything that falls,, I just wonder if a white paper bag would work better and let a bit more light in it was just a stupid notion I had the other day when I was pissed off trying to collect pollen


----------

